# "Ballots & Bullets" (TSR Module BH3) Concluded!



## Silver Moon

This Story Hour continues our Wild West campaign that uses combined Dungeons & Dragons and Boot Hill rules.   This particular story uses TSR's 1982 module *"Ballots & Bullets"* by David James Ritchie as the basis for the story.   The campaign takes place in Promise City, Arizona, a mining town approximately sixty miles east of Tombstone, Arizona. 

The first three modules from this campaign (and Story Hour links) are:

*Revenge, Renewal, and the Promise of a New Year*  (January 1882) played Aug. 2004 to Feb. 2005 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=99053

*Wizards, Whiskey, and Wonderful Things* (March to April 1882) played Feb. to Aug. 2005
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=115136

*Here there be Vampires* (April to May 1882) played Aug. to Dec. 2005
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146609

Primary Cast of Characters
Jake Cook – “The Gambler”, male human rogue/fighter (Baradtgnome)
Minerva Florencia - "The Priestess", female human cleric (moon dancer)
Katherine Kale - “The Teacher”, female human expert/wizard (orchid blossom)
Chester Martin - “The Deputy”, male human fighter/ranger (SteveJung)
Nanuet – “The Indian Priest”, male high elf ranger/cleric (Dire Wolf)
Ruby West - “The Singer”, female human bard/rogue (Queenie)

Secondary Cast of Characters
Colleen & Cathleen O'Hara - "The Twins", female humans (Janiru)
Conrad Booth - "The Boyfriend", male human bard (Silver Moon)
George Kilgore - "The Veteran", male human fighter (Snaebjorn)
Ginnie Flaherty - “The Kid”, female human rogue/wizard (Kriskrafts)
Qualtaqa - "The Noble Indian", male centaur fighter/cleric (Silver Moon)
Sonoma – “The Senorita”, female wood elf druid/bard (Kriskrafts)
Thom - "The Hired Hand", male human fighter (?) (Dire Wolf)


The module will officially start in early January 2006 but we have already played out a prelude to it that will be posted as the next several chapters.  



*Prelude, Part A - "Night with the Girls", Monday, May 22nd, 1882:*

Madge Duprey, lead dance at the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon arrives mid-afternoon at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon for a scheduled appointment with her friend Ruby West, lead singer, dance and also co-owner of the Lucky Lady.  

Madge has a broad grin on her face and says “Ruby, Great news! We’re having company! The Pauline Markham Theatrical Company played this last weekend again in Tombstone and has just arrived in town for the next day on their way east to engagements in the New Mexico Territory. They’re checking into the Promise City Hotel right now. Josie has asked if the three of us would be interested in spending the rest of today together.” 

A huge smile comes to Ruby's face as she claps her hands together. "That would be wonderful! I didn't get to spend any time with Josie at the festival and I'd really like to spend time with her. And I don't have to work so tonight would be perfect." She pauses for a moment. "I should make sure Jake doesn't have any plans..." Her voice trails off. Silly girl, since when do you have to ask permission to go out? "I just have to get ready. What are the plans and when should we meet?"

Madge says, "Well, she's never seen much of the Promise City area so I was thinking of renting a carriage from Drover's Livery and showing her some of the scenic parts of this countryside before it gets dark. Then we can come back to town for supper and entertainment. Since it's supposed to be a night off that should rule out our going to both the Gay Lady and Lucky Lady, otherwise we might end up working. Why don't we start with El Parador Cantina for dinner, make our way over to the Comique Dance Hall and Saloon for a show, then finish off with gambling at the Long Branch Saloon."

Ruby claps her hands together gleefully. "That sounds perfect. I keep meaning to get around to the other establishments but I'm always so busy..." Ruby starts heading for the stairs. "I'll go get ready right now, I'll be down in a few minutes, make yourself comfortable." 

Ruby takes the stairs two at a time. She bursts into her room, scaring Jake Cooke, gambler, Lucky Lady co-owner and boyfriend of Miss. West.  He is quietly reading the paper near the window. "Hi baby!" She strides over and kisses him hard on the lips. "Guess what?" She continues without waiting for an answer, "Josie is back in town and she wants to spend the day with Madge and I." 

She barely breathes as she excitedly rips off her clothes and tears through her closet. She settles on her cream dress with the peach flowers on it. "We're going to take her through the area on a tour then eat at the El Parador and then watch Clarisse sing at the Comique then over to gamble at the Long Branch." Ruby chatters incessantly until she is finally standing in front of the mirror dressed and smoothing her dress. 

"Well, what do you think? Did you have any plans for us for today?"  He replies, "Beautiful as always." Jake throws the folded paper on the floor. "Ruby, Madge and Josie on the town together? Heh, my plan is to duck." He laughs. "Go have fun. I'll try to get into less trouble than you three." 

Ruby carefully sits on Jake's lap, pushing her skirt out of the way, and wraps her arms around his neck. "You are SO adorable. Have I told you that lately?" She kisses him passionately before pulling away slightly. Running a finger lightly over his cheek she continues, "I do so worry that you'd get into trouble without me and I'd miss it." An innocent expression comes to Ruby's face, topped with an angelic smile. "You know how I hate to miss out on fun." 

He says, "You could always take me along, I mean there are THREE attractive ladies going out...."  Ruby feigns a look of shock before sticking her tongue out at Jake and playfully slapping him. "I thought I was the only girl you had eyes for Mr. Cook." She continues to act hurt as she turns her face away from Jake with her nose in the air and her arms crossed. "I'll just have to make sure some innocent fellow makes me feel better tonight I suppose. An innocent attractive fellow..." 

"I do only have eyes, and other parts, for you Ruby dearest." Jake rubs his beard with one hand, "Now I wonder.... just how an INNONCENT fellow is going to make you feel better?" He smirks, "When you get bored with those innocents just come on back I'll be waiting to take care of you." 

Ruby suddenly turns back to Jake and throws her arms around him tightly. She again kisses him passionately for a long moment. "Lover, you know you're the only one I want to take care of me. You're the only one who can or ever could." Ruby smiles mischievously as she taps Jake on the nose, "I'll be looking forward to tonight." Ruby giggles as she stands, "Besides, we both know innocent is boring." 

She checks herself in the mirror again. She stuffs some extra money deep down the front of her bodice. "Alright, I think I'm ready." She strides towards Jake and leaning forward she kisses him. "I love you baby, behave yourself." Jake just nods and smirks.  Ruby gives Jake one final hug and kiss before heading back down to Madge. 

Bouncing down the stairs with a smile she says, "Ready when you are!" She takes Madge's arm in hers and they head out the door.  Madge drops Ruby off at the Promise City Hotel and says, "I'll be back shortly with the carriage, keep Josie company in the meanwhile."  

Ruby enters to see her friend Josephine Marcus sitting with the actor from her company who she had been introduced to only as Mr. Fabian. They are currently both having a piece of hotel owner and cook Melissa Smith's award-winning apple pies. Josie gestures for Ruby to join them.

Ruby hurries over to the table and embraces Josie. "I'm so excited you made it back to town!" She releases her and then extends a hand to her handsome partner, "Nice to see you again Mr. Fabian. I hope you'll find something interesting to do while we steal Josie away for the evening. We plan to keep her out late."   Fabian says "Call me Will." 

She turns back to Josie. "Madge went to get the carriage, we're going for a ride." Ruby sits at the table with the two actors. "So tell me, what have you been up to?"   Josie replies, "Well, last month we finally finished our scheduled performances of 'Stolen Kisses', that was the play you saw us perform in nearby Tombstone. Personally, I hope I never have to act in that one again. Too many bad memories from the night last March when Morgan Earp was shot and killed.  That set this whole Cowboy Gang war into motion. 

This past month we've been performing Hamlet, with William here in the title role. Tombstone seems to prefer lighthearted comedies to the classics so we did only two performances there this time. We've got a few engagements scheduled in the New Mexico Territory and then it's off to Colorado for the remainder of the summer. In the fall we will return home to San Francisco where we'll stay until next spring."

Ruby says, "Ah, San Francisco. I'd love to see San Francisco. Maybe I'll come and visit sometime. You must be longing for home, these little dirty towns don't quite compare to such a large city."   Josie replies, "Well, I grew up in a city. I was born in Brooklyn back in '61. My family moved to San Francisco when I was a young girl.  Oh Ruby, I guess it's time I told you my story. William, you've heard it before, why don't you go get us some lemonades." He does as instructed. 

She beings, "I always wanted to become an actress, so once I turned eighteen my friend Dora Hirsh and I escaped to join a theatrical company where we were hired as dancers.  So three years ago we started to travel with Pauline Markham's traveling theater company. It was in the Territorial capitol of Prescott that I met Johnny Behan, who at that time was the Yavapai County Sheriff. We had a short but intense love affair and he asked me to stay. The company left without me but then I became homesick and returned to San Francisco. Johnny Behan followed me and asked me to marry him, but I declined so he returned to Arizona. 

The same thing happened the following year when the Company toured Arizona, and this time I again stayed behind in Prescott with Behan. But I found out that Johnny Behan was seeing other women behind my back so I wrote a letter to my father, who sent me 300 dollars so that I could return to San Francisco. 

Both last year and again this year Behan has tried to get me back. I still had feelings for him....that is, until I saw Wyatt Earp.  It was love at first sight for both of us. Now Johnny would be just a distant memory if not for his now hunting the man I now love. I've tried to stay friendly with him so that I can pass information on to Wyatt. I don't believe that Behan suspects."

Ruby listens intently to Josie's story, sitting quiet and still as she tells it. Finally she comments, "So you're sleeping with the enemy, so to speak." She places a hand over Josie’s. "What we won't do for the men we love..." 

Josie says, "Well no...I haven't been sleeping with him this year, I'm afraid that if I did Johnny might notice that I now react differently to him. But I did spend much of this past weekend socializing with him in Tombstone and talking to him about his bravery and heroics in hunting after the Earps now that they are wanted men. 

Ruby says, "I grew up in New York City, well grew up mostly in New York City. And I can't tell you how many times I wished to run away and become an actress." She shrugs, "I guess I still do sometimes, wish I could run away and become an actress, forget who I am and be someone else, or who I was anyway."   Ruby lowers her voice before continuing, "Someone else I know believes Behan might be a part of a quickly diminishing Cowboy Gang. So it won't be long now. Have you heard from Wyatt lately?"

Josie replies, "Yes I...I have information to now pass on to Wyatt right now. That's the real reason behind this carriage ride we're about to go on."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part B, “The Rendezvous“, Monday, May 22nd, 1882:*

"Oh?" Ruby is surprised and disappointed at the same time. Madge and herself were only a diversion so Josie could meet with Wyatt Earp.  Ruby kept her smile on but a new thought ran through her mind... Jake will kill me himself if he finds out I went freely walking into another Cowboy-Earp situation... Ruby twists a napkin in her hands but realizes she can't get out of it without giving Josie away. So much for a fun night with the girls. 

Ruby sits back quietly in her chair as Will returns with the lemonades and she waits for Madge to show up with the carriage.  Will Fabian brings the lemonades as well as a large piece of apple pie for Ruby. "So, did I miss anything?" he asks. Josie says, "No, just girl talk. Will, please be sure to drop by the Comique tonight, there will be a trio of ladies there looking for a dance partner." He smiles and says, "I guess I could do that." 

Madge enters the room ten minutes later to let them know that the carriage was right outside and they should be on their way.  Ruby thanks Will for the pie but only picks at it. Glad that the carriage has shown up she puts a smile on her face and head outside. She climbs into the carriage and then helps Josie up.  "Let's be off then! Don't want to miss the sights." She continues to ask Josie about her acting, keeping the conversations light.

They ride south along Pine Creek, turning east as they near Pete's Ranch. Ruby can see the corralled horses, cattle and sheep in the distance. They move east, circumnavigating north around the hill where the Army and Apache had negotiated the most recent treaty in January. From there they move north towards the mountain known as Cochise Head. 

As they ride towards it Josie tells Madge "I hope you're not upset by this, but I asked for this ride for a specific reason. I...I need to meet somebody up ahead. It is very important, lives depend upon it."  Madge gives Josie an odd look and then brings the carriage to a complete halt. With no attempt to hide anger in her voice Madge says, "What is this about?" 

Josie says, "I have a lover, we need to meet in secret."  Madge exclaims "I don't like being used." Josie says, "It wouldn't be safe for me to travel alone....and he asked me to bring you, he has a favor to ask of you." Madge exclaims, "And who would 'he' be?"  Josie says, "Wyatt Earp." Madge just sits without immediately replying.

Ruby interjects, “"Josie, I am sorry that you are in this situation and you have to meet Wyatt in secret. But we just got out of the situation with the Cowboys, and I almost died. Jake would not be happy to know I was doing this. As much as I do things on my own, I would have to agree with him. Things are finally starting to calm down."  

Ruby pauses. "I thought you really did want to spend the evening with Madge and me."  Josie replies, "I do and we will, but I have to do this first. This has gone beyond just the Earps and Cowboys. President Chester Arthur has offered to send Federal Troops in to help arrest Wyatt and Behan has decided to accept that offer. Wyatt and his friends have to be warned to leave the Territory while they can."

Ruby puts a fake smile on her face as she nods. "I understand. Let's get this over with a be safe about it, ok? I'm sure your lover is anxious to see you."   Ruby glances at Madge out of the corner of her eyes but sits quietly.  Madge says, "Fine, but I'm not happy about this. We're only doing this because I owe Wyatt a favor from back when he was Marshall." 

They move on toward the mountain. As they near the base of the south side two riders come up from behind. Ruby does not recognize one but the other is Warren Earp. Madge stops the carriage.  Warren tells his companion "I'll ride with them, you and Sherm make sure they weren't followed." 

They ride forward towards a small canyon. The carriage stops and Warren stops his horse. A man who Ruby recognizes as Turkey Creek Johnson comes out from behind a rock and helps to secure the horses pulling the carriage. Wyatt Earp then comes out from his hiding place and Josie jumps from the carriage, running towards him and giving him a warm embrace. The two of them wander off together behind some rocks. 

Warren tells Madge "Thank you for helping out, we all appreciate it." Madge replies with a stern "I hope so, you have no idea how much risk you are putting Ruby and I through."  Ruby places her hand on Madge's arm. "Let's take a little walk."  They slowly walk off but stay fairly close to the area. Ruby sighs, "Too bad we didn't know about this earlier. I might have worn a different dress." She continues to guide Madge. She whispers, "Why do you own Wyatt Earp a favor?"  

Madge replies, "I was careless once last February. I cast a spell in public when I thought nobody was around but turns out he was. He didn't arrest me or even comment about it at the time, but later he made sure to communicate that he clearly saw me. I guess he was filing that for future reference. Time to play the piper, and I guess it really wouldn't have been all that safe for her to ride out here alone."

Ruby nods as they walk. "I understand." Ruby pauses, "But Madge, I can't get myself involved in this stuff again. It's not that I don't want to help, although I barely know her." She sighs, "But yes, it would have been to dangerous for her to come out here alone."  She steers them around. "Let's go back. Maybe if we stay close this won't take so long and we can get out of here." She smiles, "I'd sneak out here to see my forbidden lover too."  They head back to the spot where they left the carriage to wait.

Madge and Ruby wait for a good twenty minutes before Wyatt and Josie return. Wyatt cups his hands to his mouth and makes a coyote-like sound, apparently a signal to his men. They all walk or ride up from where each had positioned himself. There are now a total of six in his group, namely Wyatt, Warren, Turkey Creek Johnson, Sherman McMasters and two others who are introduced to the women as Charlie Smith and Texas Jack Vernillin. 

Wyatt thanks both Madge and Ruby for bringing out Josie to them. He tells his men "Federal Troops will be on their way soon to arrest us, we have to leave Arizona. But before we do we have us some unfinished business back in Tombstone. By my count there are just four Cowboys from Stillwell's faction still there, five if you count Behan."  Josie has a shocked look on her face and says, "Don't kill Johnny...he's not a rustler, just an opportunist. And when he finds that you've taken me as your woman that will hurt him more than a bullet." 

Wyatt says, "My boys and I may be wanted right now but everything we've done thus far could probably be justified if we ever go to trial. That'll change if I go after a lawman. So Behan's safe for now, Buckskin Frank Leslie is too since he still has a Deputy's badge on. That's no longer the case with Charlie Villiers and Bronco Madson, they gave up on the posse and went back to their old jobs. But it's Hank Swelling who we really need to see. He's the last one still living of those  who shot Morgan that night." 

He turns to Madge and Ruby and says, "Ladies, I'd like to ask you for one more favor. Please bring Josie out to see me once more before they leave tomorrow. And Miss Duprey, any other assistance that you could give to us would be appreciated. At least two of us will need to get into Tombstone without being seen."

Ruby quickly looks to Madge, knowing she won't be happy. "We'll bring her tomorrow. At least one of us will. We must be crazy but we'll do it." Ruby walks back over to the carriage area. She says to Wyatt, "Take care of yourself." And she waits patiently to get going back to town.

The three women ride back to Promise City. Madge is quiet for most of the ride back. Josie thanks them both for accompanying her and says how much she is looking forward to having fun that night. Madge brings the carriage back to Drovers, letting Austin Blake know that she will be renting it again in the morning. Madge tells Ruby and Josie that she will meet them in a half-hour for dinner at the El Parador. She then walks back in the direction of the Gay Lady.

Ruby tries to decide if she should run back and tell Jake what happened or just head to the El Parador. She decides to go against her instincts and head right over to the El Parador.  She says, "Josie, I'm headed to the El Parador now. You may come with me if you'd like or you might want to freshen up then head over, your choice." 

She looks out at the direction of the Gay Lady. "She needs some time to cool off, she was really upset about being misled like that."  Josie says, "Oh...well, I guess I can understand that. Wyatt should not have asked her to help him out." Ruby then heads over to her old home.

Ruby shrugs off the previous encounter thinking “Nothing bad happened so I guess it's okay.“   She smiles as she enters the El Parador. Right away she finds Dorita and wraps her arms around her. "Buenas noches Senora. ¿Cómo usted es esta tarde fina?" *Good evening Senora. How are you this fine evening? Then she playfully rolls her eyes. "I know, I know, I never come visit and I don't eat enough. Well, I am here to remedy both situations," she laughs.

Dorita looks Ruby over and says, "You skinny as a rail? That Jake not know how to feed you! I talk to Maria about that." Dorita then points to Josie and says "Who your friend? She too skinny too. Me find you some good food to fatten you both up."

Ruby looks down at her curves, raises an eyebrow and laughs. "You think everyone is skinny! Poor Maria. Jake won't mind a couple more curves though," she giggles and gives Dorita another squeeze. "But yes, we are here to stuff ourselves with the best food in town. Dorita, this is my friend Josie. She's an actress with the Pauline Markham Theatrical Company. They preformed here for the festival. You know how I've always wanted to be an actress! And my friend Madge from the Gay Lady is going to join us too. We're having a girls night out."

Madge arrives twenty minutes later, seemingly in a better mood. Dorita has brought a large plate of assorted appetizers for the trio. She also brings a bottle of a white wine. Estaban Fuente arrives and plays Spanish guitar during the meal.  The wine helps loosen the women up a little and Ruby quickly forgets about the earlier incident. Ruby asks Josie about some of her acting stories and they are entertained through their meal with them. 

After their meal but before dessert Ruby asks, "So how do the two of you know each other?"  Josie laughs "We just met for the first time last month, the day before the festival, but found ourselves to be kindred spirits. When Pauline Markham first agreed to come her to perform the Gay Lady was the only Dance Hall in town with a large enough stage for our theater company so we rented it for our performances from Mr. Lumley."

Ruby says, "You're must be kindred spirits then, as I would have never guessed that you haven't known each other longer."  She turns to Josie. "It must be very hard on you, being separated like you are, and in the middle of things. I could never be away from Jake now and I would be so worried."

Josie replies, "It's not just the separation...it's that he is being hunted, and by somebody who I once cared for. Wyatt has managed to avoid Johnny's Posse until now, but if Federal troops move in they will be caught. I had to get the message to him, I just had to. I...I don't expect you two to fully understand. But thank you for all of your help."  

Ruby places a hand over Josie's. "I DO understand what it's like to have the one you love in constant danger. But next time it would be nice if you told us what you really wanted us for. Now that you've warned him, he'll make the best decision he can for both of you."  Ruby gives Josie a dazzling smile. "And you're welcome. Now let's enjoy some of Dorita's pie and have a good time tonight. Alright?"

Josie and Madge both agree, although Ruby senses that Madge is still a bit miffed with the actress. When Dorita is asked about pie she goes into the kitchen and returns with a tray with pieces of apple, cherry and some type of mixed berry pie. She invites the women to have as many pieces as they want, commenting again about how skinny they all are. Madge exclaims, "Maybe these two, who I have a good decade on, but I find it hard enough to keep the pounds off these days. Just a little piece for me please.”

Ruby says, "Well, you know what that means, Madge. You need to get some more men around you!" Ruby smiles innocently. "Or maybe if there is one man in particular..." Ruby shrugs and digs into her pie. "A little sweating does you good you know that."   An ashen look crosses Madge's face. She softly says, "One man....you know about him? We've tried to keep things quiet."

Ruby's eyes widen and she exclaims, "Madge!" She stares at her friend then continues, "Why yes, of course, so you aught to just admit it now."   Madge says, "Of course I'll admit it, but please keep it to yourself. If Burton Lumley finds out that I'm involved with the owner of another saloon he'll fire me. Please don't take offense at this but I've put too much of myself into building up the Gay Lady's clientele to want to start all over at the Comique or play back-up singer to you at the Lucky Lady."

Ruby says, "I'll keep it to myself. But do you think HE will?"  She smiles and says, "Oh, yes, he's been very discrete, he understands my predicament. Just watch, when we head over to the Comique for the show he won't let on at all."   Ruby smiles, proud of herself for getting that information. Then she laughs, "Of course you can always do it my way, have the whole town thinking you're sleeping with half the men, when for once it isn't true."

Madge laughs and says, "I know better, Jake has you to himself. I have been wondering though, what exactly is your relationship with Judge Isby? He obviously wishes it to be something."  "He's not the only one," she laughs again. "But Jake won my heart first. Anyway, I figured a few dinners with the lonely Judge couldn't hurt. You know, just in case the unlikely event I end up in his courtroom." Ruby gives her dazzling smile as she bluffs her. "Oh so you never believed I slept with all those men? I was under the impression that everyone did."

Madge says, "Well, I've been on the receiving end of the bad reputation. Fifi, Julia and I all have reputations for being prostitutes. That's largely due to Fifi, as she does tend to take money as a gift for sharing her room, but even then she's rather choosey about who she brings there and never actually asks for the money. Over the last few years Julia and I have both entertained select gentlemen as well, but never for any exchange of money, not that anybody in town will ever believe it."

Ruby shrugs, "What do we care what they think anyway, right? Especially since our current lovers know the truth." Ruby enjoys her pie, laughing to herself that Dorita would think she is thin.  She asks, "So is the rest of our plan for tonight still the same? The Comique then the Long Branch?"  Josie says, "It's your town, you two lead the way." 

Madge says "Definitely the Comique, and the Long Branch is a fine place to go to gamble. I was going to go to the Comique tonight anyway even before Josie arrived, this just makes it better."  "And not to see Clarisse," Ruby winks at her. She waves Dorita over. "Thank you SO much for another wonderfully perfect meal." Ruby rubs her belly, "You'll fatten me up in no time!" The women finish the meal and leave enough money for the food and a generous tip.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part C, “Evening Entertainment”, Monday, May 22nd, 1882: * 

They head a block north to the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon which is a 25x30 single-story brick building that is owned by Alfred Brower, Pierre Jaquet and piano player and bartender Warren Watson. It has three gambling tables with both poker and faro and has a reputation for having the most honest gaming in town. The primary entertainment is by Miss. Clairesse Townsend, who on Ruby West's nights off also sings at the Lucky Lady. 

Ruby greets Al and Pierre. "Gentlemen, I'm sorry, I can't believe I've never been here for evening's entertainment! Anyway, I'm here now with Ms. Duprey and Ms. Marcus for a little relaxation. Perhaps you'll have a chance to join us for a drink?" 

Ruby watches the exchange of eye contact and body language between Madge Duprey and the owners of the Comique. The natural assumption would have been that her secret lover was Pierre Jaquet, who had much in common with Madge. He was of French descent, a wizard, and the same age as her. Instead it appears obvious that they are just acquaintances, with the stolen glances of passion radiating between Madge and Mr. Alfred Brower. 

Brower takes charge of the group and ushers the women to one of the tables directly in front of the stage. He exclaims, "Ruby darling, how wonderful to see you here at last. I spend so much time at your Saloon it is about time that you reciprocated. And tonight is a special night for that too, are you here to listen to Sandra?" 

Ruby looks to Madge who says, "Sandra Wainright, Don's wife, this evening she's singing for the first time in public." Ruby is familiar with the woman as she is a friend of Kate's and her husband is one of Jake's regular poker players. The Wainrights own a General Store in town that carries a wide selection of musical instruments and is also the only place in town that gets copies of the latest sheet music to sell. 

Ruby says, "You are you right! It's bad that Jake and I haven't stopped in sooner. We've just been so busy lately..." All their recent adventures come to mind and Ruby thinks, Believe me, I wish we had been here instead of being chased by Cowboy and Vampires... "I wasn't aware Sandra was singing tonight but I'm certainly glad I'll be catching the show. I wonder if Kate knows she is preformed... Al, will she be singing here on a regular basis?" 

Al replies, "One step at a time, she's painfully shy about performing in public. We managed to talk her into playing piano two weeks ago but tonight will be her first attempt at vocals. Getting her up on stage is out of the question but she's agreed to sing while playing piano. According to Don she has a great singing voice." 

The opening performance is by Clairesse Townsend who comes out onto the stage, with Warren Watson on piano. She sings a total of seven songs, ranging from simple folk tunes to a finale of a rousing rendition of a rather torrid love song that Ruby often sings herself but would have thought too bawdy for the more prim Caress’s tastes. She tells the audience that she will be back once more later that evening then heads out the door. 

Al brings another round of drinks over to the table, his arm accidentally brushing up against Madge as he passes them out, to which he apologizes to her. Al tells Ruby, "She's off to sing at your place for the next two hours. On your nights off at the Lucky Lady we've had to have Warren fill in with just piano tunes. I'm hoping that tonight doesn't scare Sandra off, I'd like to also have some vocals for a change." He glances to Madge as he says that. 

She replies, "Don't give me that look Alfred Brower. You know perfectly well that Lumley will fire me if I ever sing a note in another saloon." Al replies, "You would always have a job here Miss Duprey." She replies, "And what would Clairesse do? Stealing her job would hardly be a nice thing for me to do as her surrogate mother. Plus your stage is way too small for what I require." Al laughs and heads back to the bar. 

Ruby raises an eyebrow at the little exchange. "Quite the flirt I would say, Miss. Duprey," Ruby says in mocking tones. "Perhaps you should rethink working at the Gay Lady. I'd bet he make a larger stage for you." Ruby smiles mischievously at Madge and raises her glass. "To girl's night out. So far all we've done is talk about our men!" 

Josie says, "Well, you could tell me a little more about that Clairesse, her voice is wonderful. And what did you mean Madge by surrogate mother?" Madge explains, "She's the first cousin of my back-up singer Julia. Their mothers were sisters who danced in New Orleans. But Caress’s mother died when she was a baby and her prim and prudish father raised the girl in the Midwest. When he died she came out here, as Julia was her only living relative. 

The Gay Lady was an eye-opening experience for her and I realized that I had to step in and take the girl under my wing. Our nightly shows were too much for her, and while she has a fine singing voice she can't dance worth a damn. Burton and I put her to work waiting tables, but she was way too clumsy for that as well, the broken glassware alone cost her a third of her wages. 

Then the Lucky Lady's previous owner ran off with the Comique's Saloon girl simultaneous to Ruby heading off for a trip to Tombstone, creating a pair of vacancies for singers. Clairesse stepped in. After Ruby returned she limited her singing there to Ruby's nights off, this being her main stage to sing on. I was still concerned about the girl so started coming here on my nights off, Mondays and Thursday, to listen to her and later offer suggestions. I...um....well, that's how I got to know Mr. Brower better. You may have noticed Ruby that he no longer plays poker at your Saloon with Job or Jake on those two nights." 

Ruby laughs, "Well, my mind has been elsewhere lately, so I hadn't noticed. But now that you mention it... I supposed I should be mad at you for stealing business from us! But instead I'm happy that such a good friend is so happy." She playfully clears her throat, "So, any plans to perhaps make things more permanent in the future? Maybe Madge gets her name on a Saloon too?" 

Madge laughs and says "Who says my name isn't. You're this town's lucky lady and I'm it's gay lady. And I am now that I've met Al." 

Josie glances over to the bar at the young, tall businessman with slightly oversized ears and comments, "Madge, I'd accuse you of robbing the cradle, but Wyatt is twelve years my senior." Madge replies, "Robbing the cradle! My word! I'll have you know that I am only six years older than Alfred." Josie turns to Ruby and asks, "And what is your age difference from Mr. Cooke?" 

Ruby says, "Well, Jake's birthday just passed that makes the difference three years. But my birthday is in a couple of weeks so it'll be back to two years between us. He isn't as old as he looks. Sometimes when he's serious, especially when he's playing poker, he does look older than he is." Ruby giggles, "While there are certain benefits to the older man, I need someone closer to my age so he can keep up with me and all my naughty habits!" Madge laughs "As if there is anybody on this planet who could keep up with you Ruby!" 

Sandra Wainwright had arrived and took a seat at the rear table when Clairesse finished up. Sandra is dressed in a Sunday-go-to-church formal dress rather than the more practical dresses or even the occasional pants that she wears when working the store. Warren Watson finishes playing and goes over to the table with Sandra and chats with her. She then gets up and sits at the piano and begins to play. Once she is distracted by the keyboards her husband Donald quietly sneaks into the Saloon and takes a place at a table near the rear, a wide grin on his face. 

Sandra plays a long piano introduction, essentially an entire verse, of an Arthur Sullivan ballad before launching into song. Her voice is a very melodic alto with wide range of octaves. When she reaches the conclusion of the piece Watson stands and motions for those in the audience to not applaud. He then sits on the piano bench beside her and they begin a two-player piece that she sings to as well. At the end of this he puts his arm around her shoulder and they stand together and face the audience to a full round of applause. Sandra's face turns beet red with embarrassment. 

Ruby turns to her companions and laughs. "Well, I might have been worried about the competition if not for the horrific stage fright. Could you imagine? Kate will be mad she missed this though." Ruby pours each of them another drink. "I wonder if she'll get brave and start singing on a more regular basis." Thoughts swirl in Ruby's head about snagging Clairesse exclusively for the Lucky Lady as they had originally wanted. 

Sandra Wainwright joins her husband Donald at a table, chiding him for sneaking in to watch her. He laughs and orders them both drinks, as Watson sits back down at the piano to play for the Saloon. Gambler Rolf Larsen has started a game of Poker at one of the larger tables and Larry Freed has started a game of Faro at his table. Other patrons begin to wander in as well, most taking seats on stools at the bar. The women continue to chat about life in general. And while they chat they drink. 

Finally Ruby asks, "So Josie, tell us about Wy... Your boyfriend. What's so special about him? I've had dealings with him and he seems protective of his family, and honorable if you're on the right side. But also some not so good dealings too, to get things that he wanted. So tell us why you love him. Do you want to marry him??" 

Josie replies, "I...I can't explain it. But marriage is out of the question, he's already married." "Oh yeah, I do think I remember him saying something about a wife. Sorry Josie." Ruby takes a quick drink. "Let's talk about something else then, shall we?" 

Josie talks about how much she is the theater company’s upcoming engagement in New Mexico and Colorado. First they will travel to the communities of Las Cruces, Albuquerque, and Santa Fe. Having stayed in Arizona the previous two years she missed that leg of the journey as well as the Colorado cities. She adds "Pauline and the rest of the company all say that summering in the higher elevations of Colorado is far cooler and more comfortable than it is here in southern Arizona." 

Ruby says, "Yes, I do believe it gets very hot here, although I haven't been through a summer yet here in Promise City. But there is nothing like a cool breeze after a hot summer day." "Now that we've finished dinner are we ready to play cards yet? Or even some dancing? What do you ladies think?"" Madge exclaims "I could use a good poker game right about now, what about you Josie?" Josie replies, "I've played it before but I'm not that good at it, you'll have to help me out." 

Ruby says, "Poker it is! I've never played at the Long Branch. Perhaps we should go size up Conrad Booth." Madge gives Ruby a quizzical look and says, "Well, with that comment you have indeed proved that you've never been there before. In all of the other gambling establishments in town each gambler has his own regular players, that's not so at the Long Branch. 

Kate Higgin's philosophy is that if you go to play at the Long Branch it is the place that you've chosen not the gambler. She doesn't let you pick your dealer she assigns you one. And it's not uncommon for her to have her dealers swap tables mid-way through the night. Then again, Monday nights are slow so they probably only have one poker dealer." 

"Really? How interesting. I was under the impression that someone gambled there every Wednesday night with the same dealer. Strange way of doing things." Ruby shrugs, "It doesn't matter, I don't care who the dealer is, tonight is just for fun." Madge answers, "Well, if she only has one Wednesday night Poker dealer that's possible. It's mostly weekends when all of their dealers would be present. Shall we go?" "Sure let's go." Josie and Ruby give Madge a moment to "pay the bill" while they wait outside on the porch laughing. Then they head over to the Long Branch. 

On the south side of Main Street between Allen and Front streets is the Long Branch Saloon, which was the very first saloon in town. This 30x30 foot three-story brick building is rather luxurious, with all-brass bar fixtures and a crystal chandelier. It has four gambling tables featuring both poker and faro and has a reputation for high-stakes games. As they enter there appear to be two dealers this evening, Conrad Booth dealing Poker and a gentleman who none of the girls recognize who is dealing Faro. 

Piano player Dooley Wilson is providing entertainment and Hildy Jackson is the only one of the Saloon's four prostitutes who is currently present, with her sitting at the bar with a drink. Owner Kate Higgins work reminds the women that they need to check any firearms that they may be carrying, to which Madge and Josie both tell her they have none. 

Ruby also replies she has no firearm on her and enters the saloon. "Well, it looks like Conrad is dealing after all," she grins. "So we WILL be able to check out his poker skills." Ruby approaches the poker table. "Evening Mr. Booth." She waits for him to glance up at her. "I'm here with some friends tonight, we'd like to have a friendly game of cards. Can you let us know when you have three seats available please?" 

He smiles and says, "Few more hands and I'll be taking a break ladies, not sure how many of these nice gents will be returning." The reactions on the faces of his players to that comment indicate that unless there is a drastic change at least two of them won't be due to a lack of finances. 

Ruby smiles dazzlingly at all around the table. "Well then, we'll be anxiously awaiting our turn over at the bar." With that she turns on her heel and swings her hips over to the bar, where she takes a seat next to her friends and orders a whiskey. "We're up soon. Sometimes it's so nice to have breasts," she laughs. 

Conrad completes the game with his current players and calls for a break, during which he invites Madge, Josie and Ruby to join him at the table. Two of the previous players return, one of whom Ruby recognizes as Abel Weir, a miner at the Liberty Hill Mine who occasionally plays with Job Kane at the Lucky Lady. The other man introduces himself as Joseph Hale, but says to just call him Idaho Joe. Josie Marcus explains how she isn’t much of a poker player and Conrad spends a few minutes explaining the rules of the game to her. The game will be standard rules, nothing fancy, and all bets must be made in whole dollar increments with a minimum of $ 1 to be put in the pot per hand. 

The game progresses for the next forty-five minutes, playing nine hands. By that point Ruby has won two hands and is ahead $ 29; Madge has won one hand and is ahead by a mere $ 2; Weir has won four hands but most had been small bets so he is only ahead by $ 19; Conrad has won two hands but one was rather large and he is ahead by $ 38; Josie hasn’t won any but also hasn’t bet more than the minimum per hand so is only down $ 9; the remaining $ 79 loss all came from Idaho Joe. 

With the gambling loss added to the price of his drinks Idaho Joe declares that he is now broke. He says, “Guess I should be should be heading back to my sweet little Petunia anyway. Goodnight all.” As he exits the Long Branch Conrad decides to call for a short break, taking a small sip from the glass of whiskey on the table before him. Weir excuses himself and heads outside to the outhouse. Madge says she has a quick errand to run as well but will soon return. Kate Higgins stops by the table and asks if anybody else still at the table would like a drink refill. 

Josie comments, “I said I wasn’t much of a poker player. I guess I should probably quit while I’m behind.” Conrad says, “Well Miss. Marcus, if I wasn’t the dealer I would offer to help you. But to entice you to stay in the game I am willing to grant you $ 25 in table credit.” 

She bats her eyes in his direction and says with a smile, “Thank you Mr. Booth, you are very generous. But seeing as how you’ve already rescued me once before I wouldn’t want it to become a habit.” He smiles back and says, “Ah, I was wondering if you still remembered that little incident. Fear not fair maiden, my days of rescuing damsels in distress are now obligated exclusively to Ruby’s friend Katherine Kale. Extending to you table credit, which I plan to soon win right back, doesn’t fall into the same category.” 

Ruby orders a refill from Kate Higgins. Then she raises an eyebrow, "So, you two know each other? I bet this is an interesting story..." She looks at the two of them expectantly. 

Booth says, "I'll try to keep it short. I am originally from San Francisco. When I was born my mother was a seamstress at Maguire's Opera House, the most impressive theater in town. It closed down nine years back and we moved on to the California Theatre on Bush Street, which became the new hub of theatrical activity in the city, with that theatre as well as the Alhambra and the Standard. My mother was promoted to head seamstress and assistant set manager for the 'Old California Stock Company'. I began acting with that company, mostly secondary roles and bit parts, but I enjoyed it." 

Josie says, "And Pauline Markham's company performs at the Standard in the autumn and winter before we go on the road. One night during my first year with the company a drunk outside the stage door cornered me. Mr. Booth happened to be walking by at that time and came to my rescue. He drew a gun on the man and forced him to leave." 

Conrad says, "Actually, that was one of my better performances. I had first yelled for the man to leave and he just ignored me. I then threatened to call for the police and he just laughed. My 'gun' was actually a black tobacco pipe, which I had used as a prop in that night's performance. I cupped it upside down in my hand and made sure that my hand obscured most of it. I then extended my arm as thought I was holding a gun and told him it was a Derringer. He believed me and left." 

Josie says to Ruby, "I thanked my rescuer and we then went our separate ways. I actually didn't even know his name until last month at the festival." She turns to Conrad and says, "I meant to talk to you at the festival but never got the chance." Conrad says, "Well, I was a bit preoccupied that night playing the White Knight yet again." "What a funny coincidence, the two of you ending up here together after all these years." 

"And funny, Conrad, you've turned into such a hero. Every girl needs her own hero you know," Ruby smiles. Conrad replies, "Oh, I'm no hero, just a man who can't stand by and watch a beautiful woman be accosted. I did learn one valuable lesson on that day though, never go anywhere unarmed. From then on I've made sure that I've always kept a real Derringer and throwing knife where I could get at them." Ruby nods. "Yes, I'm afraid we all have our stories about how we learned to be prepared."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part D, “Worry over the Boys”, May 22nd, 1882: * 

Ruby states, "But how about a happier subject then? I have a question for you. I need a Romeo." Conrad Booth smiles and says, "Well Miss West, I'm flattered, but isn't Mr. Cook already the Romeo in your life?" Ruby returns the smile, "Oh yes, the part of Romeo in my life has already been taken. But what I'm looking for is a Romeo for the play we're going to be putting on at the Lucky Lady. After the construction is finished. William Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet." 

Conrad replies, "Why, I would be honored. I've been understudy for that part before but never got the opportunity to actually play it on stage. So I already know all of the lines." "Really?" Ruby laughs, "Well, you'll have to help me then, Jake is helping me read through it now. I'm very excited about it, it's going to be wonderful! And maybe you can even help me fill the other roles too. I'd like you to be very involved, as you have the experience. My performing skills are limited to, ah, other areas." 

Booth says, "I will be happy to help you out. Spending my entire life in the theatre has taught me a lot. As for filling out the cast, that will depend upon how many characters you want in the play. 
Obviously you need a Romeo and Juliet, which I assume we will play. Romeo's closest friend Mercutio is a key part, which I enjoyed portraying in the past. You would need someone handsome who can play a romantic swashbuckler. Based on his costume at the festival I might suggest Mr. Job Kane for that role. 

Then there are the parts of Juliet's parents the Capulets and her cousin Tybalt. On the Montague side you have Romeo's parents Lord and Lady Montague and his kinsmen Paris and Benvolio. And you would need somebody to play Escales, the Prince of Verona. Small but important roles are the Roman Priest Lawrence who marries the couple and the Nurse. Not many lines but very fun for those new to the stage. 

The play also calls for a priest named John, Romeo's servant Bathasar, Capulet servants Sampson, Gregory and Peter, Montague servant Abram, the Apothecary, and Rosaline who is the woman who Romeo is enamored with at the start of the play. There are versions of the play for smaller casts that eliminate some of those parts. Our company would have all of the party but double up on actors for some parts who were not in the same scene together. That however requires quick costume changes and changes in makeup to change the appearance of the actor. 

Ruby continues to smile, impressed. "Well, it sounds like you know you're stuff. Maybe we should have some tryouts to see who would be interested. I didn't think Job Kane was the type to want to be in a play. As a matter of fact, I should have asked Jake, maybe he would want a part." She shrugs, "But I'm guessing he's rather watch than have to practice." She ponders, "I wonder who else will want a part?" The excitement is plain as day on Ruby's face, "It's going to be so successful, I can't wait. And I knew you'd be interested! But are you sure Kate will approve?" 

"Why wouldn't Kate approve? She performs with you on a regular basis, aren't I entitled to the same. Hmmm...you may be right about Kane, you know him better than I do. Say, here's a thought. From what we saw at the festival this region has a surprisingly large number of expert fencers. You may want to consider casting several of them in the roles of Mercutio, Tybalt, Paris and Benvolio and we could make the swordfight scene something truly spectacular. 

I'm sure that you'll have no trouble convincing Estaban Fuente as he's both the best swordsman in town and also a performer. He'd make a great Mercutio. Hans Schmidt, David Tomlinson if Isby were in town, or Sergeant Ball from Fort Huachuca would also be great for the swordfight. None of them may be able to act but those parts don't have that many lines and if necessary your could probably reassign most of Paris's or Benvolio's lines to Fuente as Mercutio." 

"Those are some excellent ideas Mr. Booth. I made a good choice in asking you. I'll get right on asking people if they would like to be a part of this. Course, I needed my Romeo first," she laughs. "As for Katherine, I don't know, it might be all the time we have to spend together working on it or maybe uh... certain scenes in the play?" Conrad replies, "Your gain, her loss." 

Josie interjects "Our Company has performed Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet on many occasions. It was always one of Pauline Markham's favorite plays. She's been playing Juliet for fifteen years now and still won't admit that she is starting to get a little old for the part now. I've been her understudy and she's let me play Juliet during all of the matinee performances." 

Ruby smiles slyly, "Why, I suppose it is then, Mr. Booth." She turns her gaze to Josie, "So maybe you can give me some hints Josie? I know you won't be around town long but I'd appreciate any advice you can give me. I want to be the best actress I can be. And besides, I'll be acting next to Conrad, so I'd better get my skills up to par." Ruby glances over her shoulder at the door. "I wonder where Madge is?" 

Josie says, "Well, we could probably head back to your place and spend a few hours going over it, but first I really should spend all of that table credit that Mr. Booth was kind enough to extend to me. Let's play one more series of cards and head out during the next break." 

Before the next hand begins Madge does return, with a look of mild concern on her face. She orders a whiskey from the bar and then heads back to the table with the others. Mr. Hale's vacancy at the table is filled by a pair of miners from out-of-town, Crawford Putnam and John Wakelin, who Kate Higgins ushers over to the table. 

"I thought we were going dancing toni..." Ruby's thought is interrupted by Madge's arrival. After she orders her whiskey and sits Ruby leans over next to her, "Sweetie, what's wrong? You look upset." Madge whispers back "I went over to the El Parador to try to find our teacher. I wanted to talk to him about tomorrow. I really don't want to see Wyatt Earp again if I can avoid it. But I'm worried that if we don't go and help him Wyatt will retaliate. Manuel wasn't there. Pedro said that he went off somewhere with your Mr. Cook and they haven't returned yet." 

Ruby furrows her brows, "Mr. Gonzales and MY Mr. Cook?" Ruby whispers back, "Pedro must have been mistaken. The two of them don't... well, let's just say they aren't exactly the best of friends." Madge's facial expression takes on a surprised look. "Really? I thought that Manuel got along with everybody. Maybe Pedro was referring to Zeb Cook who runs Cook's General Store. When he said Mr. Cook I just assumed that he meant Jake, since you two used to live at the El Parador." 

Ruby replies, "Oh they get along alright, usually anyway." A small blush appears on Ruby's cheeks, "Let's just say that Mr. Gonzales doesn't think Jake is good for me. He thinks he'll get me in trouble...or killed." She shrugs and smiles. "What can I say, he's worth the risk.” Madge smiles and says, "He thinks Jake will get you in trouble or killed? Doesn't he have that backwards?" 

Ruby playfully widens her eyes. "Oh, so you agree that I'm more trouble for Mr. Cook than he is for me, huh?" Ruby gives a good laugh. "I thought if you put trouble and trouble together maybe you'd get less trouble." She shrugs. "Maybe I was wrong." 

Ruby then asks, “Did Mr. G. say where they went?" Ruby asks, now curious. Madge replies, “"Pedro did not know." She furrows her brows,” But I really wonder where they are. Maybe we ought to go over and ask around. The two of them together scares me. They may be having some weird manly duel or something worse. I'd call that trouble for sure." 

Josie says, "Oh Ruby, boys will be boys, leave them be. This is our night together. Let's play cards! Mr. Booth has been kind enough to advance me more money to lose." "Oh, but I won't be able to concentrate now..." Ruby realizes her two friends are looking at her funny so she continues, "Alright, I'm sure they are fine. Let's keep playing and then maybe we'll go dancing like we said." She smiles at them and throws her ante into the pot. 

With the table credit, essentially "free money", Josie is less inhibited and actually manages to win a hand, but by the end of the seventh hand she has spent all of her winnings as well as the credit and decides to call it quits. During that time Madge has won two hands and is now $ 27 ahead of where she began the night. Ruby has won only one hand but it the biggest of the night and she is now ahead a total of $ 76 for the night. 

Crawford Putnam appears to be a good player but is still down money despite winning two hands as he bet heavily in the one that Ruby had won. John Wakelin is a poor player and lost every hand. He decides to quit playing poker and go play at the Faro table instead and his friend Putnam decides to join him. Booth says, "Well, I guess we're at a stopping point." 

Ruby says, "But we had a wonderful time, Mr. Booth. I am so glad we came by. I've been wondering what kind of a dealer you are all this time. Maybe one of these nights I'll get Mr. Cook out too." Ruby stands, "Well ladies, now where to?" Madge says, "Well, if it's dancing you want to do I would normally suggest the Gay Lady, but since I work there I'd like to avoid it. How about back to the El Parador? We could probably talk Estaban into playing some good dance music." 

"Now that sounds like a wonderful idea!" Ruby stuffs her winnings down her bodice, then gives Conrad a small kiss on the cheek. "Thank you for the fun time." With that the ladies head over to the El Parador Cantina. It is a quiet night at the Cantina with the only employees around being Angelica and her son Ricardo Huseca, Pedro behind the bar, and Estaban Fuente playing guitar. Three male wood elves are drinking at the bar and a pair of dwarven miners are seated at one of the tables. 

"Hmmm... seems pretty dead in here. Let's get some drinks." Ruby approaches the bar. "Good evening Pedro. I'd like a round of drinks for me and my friends here. And then I'd like for you to get Estaban to play some fun music for us!" Pedro serves up a round of drinks while Estaban calls for young Ricardo to assist him. Ricardo plans the maracas while Estaban begins to play a faster-paced as Angelica gets one of the elves sitting at the bar to dance with her. 

Giggling, Ruby grabs Josie and drags her onto the dance floor for the fast paced dance. "I've been here long enough to have learned their dances!" Ruby laughs as she twirls Josie around. After her dance with Josie Ruby bounces to the bar. "Come and dance with me now, Pedro," she teasingly pleads, "You're the only one who can keep up with me!" 

For the next twenty minutes Pedro proves just that, taking her out onto the dance floor and first dancing several that she knows and then teaching her a new dance. The two companions of the wood elf dancing with Angelica approach Madge and Josie and ask them to dance, which both accept. Dorita arrives to take Pedro's place behind the bar so. The two dwarves leave, apparently not fond of Mexican music, but a dozen or so elves and humans soon arrive having been enticed by the lively tunes. 

Ruby dances by her friends, "See ladies, the party follows us wherever we go!" She continues to dance with Pedro, with Ruby trying to keep up with the spry elf. "So," she lets him spin her around with a giggle, "Do you know where Mr. Gonzales went tonight?" Pedro replies, "No, he and your man Jake were talking together earlier and then left. At first I thought they were upstairs in his room but when Dorita checked earlier they had gone." 

The party continues, with another dozen or so people arriving and the dance floor remaining full from that point onward. Estaban asks Madge and Ruby if they would care to join him with singing the next song, a lively Spanish ballad that both have heard several times before. "I wonder where they could be..." Ruby mutters with a hint of concern but is quickly distracted by Estaban's request. "Of course we'll sing with you," Ruby smiles, "The Spanish songs are beautiful." 

The trio sing for the next forty-five minutes while Josie flirts with the wood elf that had danced with her earlier. While they are dancing bank teller Derek Avery enters with his fiancé Liza Brown and start to dance as well. Madge nudges Ruby while gesturing to the pair and jokingly comments "Both dancing and associating with non-humans....that boy is going to find himself booted off of the Vigilance Committee at this rate." 

"Good for him. That Vigilance Committee is no good." Ruby ponders for a moment, "Actually, that's not a bad thing, maybe he'll bring some fresh ideas to them and their stingy ways. So...," Ruby leans in and whispers, "Just how serious is this thing with you and you know who?" Madge replies, "Not serious at all as of yet, but that's mostly been because I've been afraid of loosing my job." 

Ruby says, "That's silly honey. A woman like you, with your talent, could find a job almost anywhere. Can't say the same about finding a decent man." Ruby shrugs and smiles, "You have to do what you have to do though." Madge notices that Ruby keeps checking the door when someone new walks in. She gazes around the now bustling room, and eyes Josie dancing. "I have to admit, I was a bit peeved at what happened this morning, getting used like that. Didn't expect it from her." 

Madge replies, "You're peeved! How do you think I feel! He may have been somewhat polite about it but blackmail is blackmail. And I have no intentions of meeting with him tomorrow until after I talk to my teacher, he'll know what to do, he always does." 

"I know... we both got used. But what if... you know Mr. Gonzales... what if he doesn't return tonight?" Ruby continues quickly, "Oh, but Jake wouldn't do that to me, maybe we should check for a note at the Lucky Lady." Ruby's eyes dart again to the door. "I have to admit Madge, I'm nervous. The two of them are like powder in the powder keg, waiting to go off. They don't get along. What could they be doing together but getting into trouble?" 

Madge thinks for a minute and says, "Oh, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Manuel knows enough magic to keep Jake from shooting him and I doubt our teacher would do anything to permanently harm your boyfriend. The worse he'd probably do is turn him into a rabbit." 

Ruby's eyes widen, "A rabbit?" she coughs out the whiskey that just touched her lips. "Madge, that would be just horrible!" Ruby shakes her head, "I don't want to be in between those two. Jake doesn't take well to," she glances this way and that before whispering, "Magic. He needs time to adjust." She looks down at the whiskey in her hand. "No, there will be no relaxing for me until I know what is going on. Anyone else and I wouldn't think twice about it. But Mr. Gonzales and Mr. Cook..." her voice trails off. 

Madge says, "I was kidding, don't worry about them. They're both grown men....what's the worst that could really happen?" Ruby raises an eyebrow but doesn't respond to Madge's comment, knowing how volatile the relationship is between those two men and preferring not to think about the worst that could really happen.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part E, “Boy’s Night Out”, May 22nd, 1882: * 

It was mid-afternoon and Jake Cook had been abandoned by his ladylove, who has gone off to spend the day and evening with her friends Madge and Josie. He has the night off from duties at the Lucky Lady and wanders over to the El Parador Cantina. The only one present in the room on this Monday afternoon is Pedro Figures, the owner of the establishment. Jake takes a seat at the bar and Pedro pours him a glass of Kentucky Bourbon, Jake’s beverage of choice. 

"Gracias amigo, éste es justo qué necesito. Thank you friend, this is just what I need Jake pays him for the drink and sips at it with a satisfied sounding, "Ah." Pedro replies, "And what is new in your life Mr. Cook?" 

"Pedro, Silver Jake Cook has had so much new in his life since coming to Promise City that I am relishing the boring and quiet of the last few days. I do have in mind to visit some friends in Tucson soon and while I am there see about arranging a surprise for Miss West. It will be her Birthday soon, and well..." Jake has another sip of the bourbon. "And you, Pedro, how is life for you?" Pedro says, "The same, life does not change much for me. That is how I like it." 

Jake notices in his peripheral vision that somebody else is approaching the bar. He turns and sees that it is Manuel Gonzales. "Hello Mr. Cook," the older elf exclaims. "Did I hear you just mentioning something about Ruby's upcoming birthday?" Jake responds, "Si, Senor. Your keen ears did not deceive you." Jake indicates with his hand the spot next to him. "Please join us if you are inclined." 

"Why thank you sir, Pedro, a glass of the special red wine if you please." Pedro produces a jug with Greek letters on the label. Gonzales says, "These are left over from the Festival, they are from Athens. It seemed appropriate to have them for the Festival. I have donated the jug of white to the Church but opted to keep the red for myself." 

He then asks, "So, do you have a particular present already picked out for the lady? If not I might be willing to offer a suggestion." Jake replies, "I do have a particular present in mind, Senor, but I do not know if it is attainable. I will need to ask a woman in Tucson about it. However, a man cannot give a woman too many gifts can he?" Jake grins at the elder elf. "I welcome your suggestion." 

Gonzales says, "Well, what I have in mind is rather complicated to explain. It would be far easier if I could just show you.... But that would require some traveling." "It is mighty late in the day to be starting a journey, how far do we have to go?" Jake sips again at the bourbon and then stops suddenly. "Oh," he says without looking up at the wizard. "Traveling, heh. Using your favorite method I expect?" 

"I'm afraid so, but if you would like we could return to Tucson instead of here if you wanted to run that other errand. But then we wouldn't be able to come back to Promise City until tomorrow, I can only use the spell twice per day." 

Jake mulls the prospect of being magicked around three times in two days and finds it displeasing. He had also promised to take Ruby with him to Tucson next time he went. "You are very generous in offering to cart my sorry behind all over on my errands. It may take me some length of time in Tucson, so just show me your suggestion. I will go to Tucson another time via a more mundane way of traveling." 

The old elf says, "Very well, why don't you go gather together whatever items you might want to bring along to be comfortable and meet me upstairs in my room in a few minutes." Comfortable?" is Jake’s response. The elf explains, “Our destination is a bit cooler than Arizona and we'll probably be there after dark. You'll need a coat." 

Jake nods. "I will be right along then." He savors another sip of the bourbon before he downs the rest. With a nod and a smile to Pedro Jake heads back to the Lucky Lady. He gathers his hat and duster, some extra cash from the safe, and a variety of extra ammunition for his Colt. He has long ago lost or discarded any other warm weather gear he may have owned so there is nothing else to bring besides a pair of thin riding gloves. 

He eyes his pile of weapons for a moment, weighing whether or not to bring something extra along. It was not that he did not trust the elder wizard, Jake just liked to have options. In the end with one exception he settled for what he was already wearing: one fast draw Colt Peacemaker, one enchanted dagger in a boot sheath, and one derringer tucked into a small custom made holster inside the back of his trousers. The exception was the hunting knife that Jake has carried since leaving Philadelphia. He threaded that through his belt on the way back to the El Parador, it was best not to keep a wizard waiting. 

They meet in Gonzales's rather sparse bedroom. The brazier is out but not yet lit and the window is open to prevent the room from filling with smoke. Jake has been through this routine before and stands silently by while Gonzales lights the brazier, adds the pink powder to the flames creating the colored smoke and begins the incantation. The older elf then thrusts out his hands at the appropriate time and Jake grabs them and presses his eyes closed. The incantation continues and their surroundings change. 

When Gonzales releases his hands Jake can see that they are standing in a forest and the air is around twenty degrees cooler. The trees around look to be mostly oak, elm and maple, many of them rather thick. He hears distant sounds of birds chirping and also the sound of machinery. Through the trees he can see the sun starting to set and concludes based upon the few hours time difference that they are somewhere in the northeastern United States or possibly eastern Canada. 

Jake opens his eyes and then releases the breath he did not realize he was holding. He looks around carefully, taking in his surroundings and being certain there is no one watching them. Jacob Alistair Cooke was a city boy, the desert had been foreign to him when he first saw it much like this forest was now. Satisfied they are unnoticed and not in any immediate danger he nods to Gonzalez. "Lead on." 

They travel no more than 200 feet through the woods when they reach a dirt road running northwest to southeast. They walk on it heading southeast until they see a 20x40 foot single story building ahead with a tin roof and wraparound porch with hitching posts out front. The sign outside the building reads "Lakeside General Store - Malachi Haynes Proprietor". 

They enter the building finding that it is indeed a country general store. Jake takes a quick glance and sees only standard items for such an establishment but nothing in particular that would justify making such a trip. The man behind the counter waves and approaches them. He says to Gonzales "Ah, Mr. Perez, is this the intrepid young fisherman that you told me about?" Gonzales replies, "Indeed it is, Mr. Haynes, may I present to you my son-in-law Jay Brothers." He then says to Jake, "Jay, this is Mal Haynes." 

Jake immediately thrusts his hand forward with an unabashed grin and a twinkle in his eye. "A pleasure to be meeting you Mr. Haynes." He shakes the man's hand firmly. Inwardly Jake nearly bursts out laughing, Son-in-law AND fisherman! Jake then turns his face towards Senor Gonzalez in an expression of admiration suitable for an adoring son-in-law while thinking, “Perhaps I have underestimated the old bastard's sense of humor.” 

Gonzales asks "Has there been any change since Thursday night?" Haynes replies, "Yeah, they were working all day Friday and half of Saturday, it's down more than a foot. The searchers are still on the shallow end, ain't none of them made it anywhere near Walter." As they are talking the distant sound of machinery ceases. Haynes says, "Oh oh, you two had better get going along. The workmen always stop off here once they finish their shift." Gonzales asks, "Do you have the equipment?" Haynes says "Yep, follow me." 

The walk into the back room and Haynes hands both Manuel and Jake each a fishing pole and a small wood handled box containing assorted fishing gear. Haynes then takes the lid off of a pail filled with dirt and scoops an old tin can into it. As he hands it to Jake the gambler can see worms wiggling inside the dirt in the dirty can. Jake raises his eyebrows and accepts the can. Blech, he thinks but nods and says, "Looks like that will do." Jake then turns to Gonzalez and says, "I am ready when you are, dad." Haynes says, "Just leave the equipment by the back door when you're done Miguel." "Thank you sir," Gonzales replies. 

They exit the store and continue down the road. When the sound of approaching horses is heard in the distance Gonzales ushers himself and Jake off the road and into the woods. From there they travel through the woods for around a quarter of a mile. They emerge from the woods at the bank of what had been an oval-sized lake, approximately three miles long by one mile wide. They are now on the western shore about mid-way along the longest section of the oval. 

Based upon the cliffside in front of them and evidence of water lines, from where they are northward the lake looks to be around twelve to fifteen feet lower than it normal would be. Looking southward, where the lake had apparently been shallower, most of the lake is gone revealing a dried out bed with sporadic puddles and ponds of standing water. At the furthest end near where the road runs by what had been the southwestern end of the lake, little more than a mile away, are several large metal machines. They look somewhat like oil derricks in appearance. Lanterns have been lit near the machines and around a dozen people are gathered around it. 

"Once the water is all gone it will not be much challenge to catch the fish," Jake remarks. He looks about and stands with hands on his hips. "So...." He begins and pushes his hat back at an angle, "Do you mind telling me what in Hades is going on? Mr. Haynes obviously knows we are about more than fishing and you seem to have had some reason to be here prior to today." 

"Actually Haynes believes that we're here for fishing. He is under the impression that we're after Old Walter, an elusive and extremely large wide-mouth bass who has been stealing the bait of fishermen in this lake for the last twenty years." 

A grin crosses the man's face and he says, "Come along Jay, we've got some work to do." He heads back into the woods, walking twenty feet parallel to the shore of the lake, gesturing for Jake to follow. Jake follows him shaking his head side to side. "Walter is a fish. I should have known, I name all my fish Walter." While following the old wizard Jake mumbles, "And of course, we have work to do." 

They go another 200 feet until they reach an inlet that is out-of-sight of the distant machinery. Manuel takes the fishing rods from Jake and says, "I may need these for balancing." He uses them as walking sticks to make his way down the steep banking to the lake and walks towards a towering wooden platform that had apparently been a boat dock when the lake was higher. Tethered to the base of one pole near the edge of the present shore is a rowboat. 

Jake has an easier time moving down the banking and follows to the wooden dock. Pointing down he asks, "Do you have in mind getting in that little boat? Would you like me to get in and move it to the shore down below?" 

He replies, "Yes, and it's not that little, lots of room for the two of us and the fishing gear." They get closer to the boat and see it is around 10 feet long and four-and-a-half feet wide in the center. It has two oars. On the floor of the center of the boat are two metal buckets, one normal sized the other an oversized oval 3-feet by 18-inches in size. 

"Allow me then," Jake says and promptly steps off the dock into the air. However instead of falling he merely floats to the boat, the result of the Ring of Levitation on his hand. Looking up with a smirk he asks, "Did you want me to move it to shore or are you going to make a flashy entrance too?" Gonzales laughs and says, "And she told me you were afraid to use magic. Please move it to the shore, I'm getting a bit old for flashy entrances. And we may have a long night ahead of us." 

Once the boat is in the water they load up the fishing equipment. Gonzales gestures for Jake to do the rowing initially and seats himself in the stern of the boat. Gonzales directs Jake where to row. 
Once they are in the middle of the northern end of the lake Gonzales takes two wooden three-hooked fishhooks out of his jacket pocket and ties them to the end of the fishing line. He then takes the can of worms out and puts worms onto the end of each hook and drops the lines overboard. 

"You are after Walter, are you not?" Jake asks but does not seem all that interested in the answer, leaning back into the bow and putting his hands behind his head. Gonzales says, "Indeed, we certainly are. It occurs to me that there is nothing in the world that Miss Ruby would like more for her birthday present than the large mouth bass by the name of Old Walter." 

Jake chuckles. "It appears that I have much to learn about women, Senor. I would have never guessed than an old fat ornery fish would be so desirable by a young lady with the tastes of Ruby. I am in awe of your wisdom garnered through the ages." 

"Oh, I'll answer your questions about it but before I do I'm curious what you have deduced yourself." He gestures to the machinery at the opposite end of the lake and says, "Where exactly do you think we are? And what do you think is going on here?" Jake replies, "East someplace by the sun, but other than that I do not know. I had not thought much about the equipment." 

Jake shrugs. "Did not seem necessary, we do not seem to be in any danger." Gonzales answers, "Ah, but there you are wrong. We are indeed in danger, we are trespassing upon private property and fishing illegally. And if the new owner of this property should catch us I dare say that he will not be happy. When you last met, Mr. George Eastman, Ruby’s former fiancé, he was not at all happy to see you." 

"Let me explain, after hearing about what transpired in March between the three of you I decided to find out where Mr. Eastman had gone off to, fearing further trouble from him. It appears that he came back to New York and purchased this lake and the land surrounding it. He then began draining the lake. According to Mr. Haynes he is looking for a ring, one that a young girl by the name of Constance Grace West tossed into the lake five years ago and declared that she would marry whoever found it." 

"I decided that his locating the object would only cause further trouble so I borrowed this," Gonzalez holds up a ring of his own, "from a local miner who occasionally stays at the El Parador. It locates metal. I would check the far shore at night after the workers left but all I detected were old cans as well as fishing hooks and sinkers. Haynes suggested we look further out and began rowing us around at night. I finally detected a ring-shaped object...and it was moving. That's when Haynes filled me in about Old Walter." 

Jake's eyebrows shoot up at the mention of danger and a dark look comes across his face at the mention of Eastman. The relaxed and jovial mood is instantly banished. “I should have murdered him.” Jake thinks, “I let him be out of respect for Ruby's wishes. Perhaps it is not too late“... When Gonzalez says the word ring, Jake knew exactly what ring he spoke about, Jake knew the story by heart. A flood of painful emotions washes over him as he sits up. Though still listening to the old wizard tell his story, Jake's thoughts race along. 

A sharp tang of disappointment escapes from his subconscious, a desire he tried to deny, a plan for the future he was not ready to admit now forced its way to realization and then was burst. Though terrified of altering their relationship for fear of mishandling the change and alienating her, though terrified of the concept of marriage itself, the little desire told a different story. Jake Cook who claimed he denied hope, who consistently refused hope and preferred action to wishful thinking did indeed have a hope. 

In just seconds he recognized that hope, admitted to that hope and saw it shattered like a dropped whiskey glass. When the time came to ask Ruby to marry him, he wanted a quest, needed a quest to prove it was right and he was right for her. It was their fairy tale. He wanted to find the ring, but on his terms, his initiative, his decision when the time was right. Once again he was forced to react to circumstances. The time had not yet arrived for that quest but George Eastman intruded on their relationship again. Once again, he was shown how foolish it was to have hope in fairy tales. Once again, a decision made for him, and the fairy tale stolen. 

For a moment Jake was torn. He has an instant where he truly understands and feels the pain of deciding between two evils. The decision is obvious, and he knows it immediately. He could no more leave the ring in the lake than he could abandon his Ruby. Eastman must not have the ring. Jake would risk hanging before he would let that man have that ring. He attempts to put aside his bitterness for now. 

Although Gonzalez had only finished speaking a few seconds ago, he was keenly watching Jake for a response. “He does not trust me and treats me like a child“, Jake thinks as he composes himself and prepares his response. He thinks, “It is less complicated to show me? How about, George Eastman is searching for Ruby's ring and we can get it first. How hard would have that been? I try to be respectful of him to no avail. Have I done some harm to him, is there some retribution he seeks from me and has somehow arranged this painful predicament?” Inwardly Jake sighs, more likely he is just a meddling old man and does not trust the scoundrel Jake Cook. So be it. 

Jake makes no further attempt to mask the anger, pain and disappointment on his face. "I am once more in your debt, Senor. I regret that I have no fishing skills to contribute. Neither have I brought dynamite to shock the fish to the surface, though while there are other avenues that is probably an ill-advised action all things considered. I know you do not fear Eastman but for whatever it is worth," Jake looks seriously at the old wizard, "I will do what I can to see you come to no discomfort from him or his men while you do this thing for Ruby. It would cause her much suffering if he were to show up in Promise City..." Jake is uncomfortable completing the thought. "You are not one to be unprepared, Senor. I assume you are either a better fisherman than those who have come before you after Walter or more likely have something up your sleeve. You can tell where he is and when he is coming, that is something." 

"Oh, I can't fish worth a damn. But my 'Sleep' spell will put him to sleep and he will float up to the surface. Of course, that will also stop his gills from moving so I would have to quickly cancel the spell if we want to capture him alive. That's why we have the buckets, the big one to hold him in and the little one to bail in water from the lake. Hopefully the bait will attract him at some point tonight." 

"Capture him alive? Do you think we will need him as a hostage to get out?" Jake rubs the side of his face and looks around the lake. "I expect that we would have to cut him open to get the ring out. Unless you think he is wearing it on his fin or something." He turns to face Gonzalez. "Seriously now, I have nothing against good old Walter and would be happy to let him live to a ripe old age frustrating local fisherman if we could figure out how to get him to cough up the ring." 

Gonzales replies, "I never said anything about getting the ring out of him. Goodness, you don't think we're actually going to give Ruby the ring? If we did that then she'd expect at least one of us to marry her! She'd be the death of either one of us. The gift isn't the ring, the present is that we kept it away from Eastman. We can leave it up to Ruby as to what to do with Old Walter. Personally I'd favor just re-releasing him into another lake that Eastman will never find." 

"At least one of us to marry her?" Jake chuckles despite his dark mood. "This old curmudgeon I used to know by the name of Caleb White used to say, Bigamy is having too many wives. Monogamy is the same."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part F, “Jay and his Dad go Fishing”, May 22nd, 1882: * 

Jake says, "I am glad you feel that way, about the gift being keeping it from Eastman. As soon as you mentioned the ring I knew I could not give it to her, at least not now. I am not brave enough to just release it to the wild either." Jake glances about the lake again. "I suppose that is bad news for old Walter, I am going to take the ring and keep it safe. I must ask you to not tell another soul that I have it, at least until I release you from that request." Jake removes his hat and plays with it in his hands. 

He says, "I suppose I should agree to that. I obviously wouldn't have brought you into this unless I felt it was very important to you. So I will abide by your request." Jake says, "My feelings on the matter are complicated, but well intentioned. Giving Ruby the ring now without an offer of marriage would not be understood as a gift of freedom, but a rejection. It would not matter if the ring was still in Walter or not," Jake adds with a grin. "I am not rejecting her, nor do I really want to give her freedom, at least not from me. However neither of us is ready to be married now, even if that is meant to be. She would not agree with me on this point though, and when she questioned me about it I handled it poorly." 

Gonzales replies, "Ah, but the important thing right now is that I fully agree with you on this matter, as she's not here. And I do, I think that a marriage between the two of you would be disastrous to both of you, as well as to most people you know. Your relationship right now appears to be rather volatile, marriage would just exacerbate that." 

He looks back up at the old wizard. "Enough of that lest you start to believe I am a whiner. We have a fish to catch." Jake looks about the lake again. "If we have not found the old boy before dawn approaches, I can move the boat around while you seek him out." Gonzales says, "That's a good idea actually, move the boat every twenty minutes or so until we get a nibble." 

Jake nods in agreement and then looks down at his hat still being gently twisted by his hands. "All my other frustrations and disappointments aside, I will for the first time have a secret I am keeping from her. No matter how well intentioned the reason, it still feels wrong." 

The old elf replies, "Then don't do it then. Release Walter....but not into the wild. What if I told you there was a magically protected body of water where nobody else would happen upon him. Walter could stay there until you are ready for him." 

"I would say that was a bit too convenient and far fetched." Jake then looks off towards the machinery and adds, "Perhaps not any stranger than draining a lake to find a ring or that a fish ate that same ring." Turning back to Gonzalez Jake says, "That would allow me not to lie to her. I believe you understand just how important this is to me. I could not part with Walter and his contents unless I knew for absolutely certain that no other could get to it, intentionally or accidentally." 

"Neither convenient nor far-fetched Mr. Cooke. You are already aware that there is a magical location that my little birds and I can access from the El Parador, as that is where all of the books from that cave are stored and my bedroom is obviously a bit too small and sparse for magic lessons." 

"The alternate location is only accessible to my apprentices and me, you would not have to fear anybody else ever going there. And it is far more than just a library and workroom, it is an entire mansion. The great hall to the mansion is a vast forty-by-sixty room chamber that includes an elaborate fountain. 

Currently the fountain is along the back wall in the shape of a half-circle twelve feet in diameter from the statue that the water flows from in the center, however the fountain's size could be substantially enlarged to fill more of the room and filled with an assortment of fish, of which Old Walter could be but one. I could tell my apprentices that I just decided to redecorate and could change the appearance of the other rooms as well to substantiate the story." 

"Impressive." Jake replies. "I only knew that you had a safe place and that magic likely had something to do with it. I did not know any more than that, except for your desire to keep it undisclosed. I respected that and asked no questions about it. I am honored by your confidence and will not reveal this knowledge." Jake then laughs seemingly for no reason. 

Gonzalez says, "I know....this conversation was long overdue. Ruby wishes for us to get along with one another so for her sake I hope that we can. In so many ways you and I are almost complete opposites but we have in common that we both wish to be a key part of her life. They speak quietly for a few more minutes and then they are quiet as Gonzalez continues to concentrate. 

They continued to row around the lake without much success, several nibbles but none that Gonzales identified as being Old Walter. It was at around 1:00 A.M. local time that there was finally a strong nibble on the line that resulted in a "It's him" whispered from the old elf. 

Jake nods and holds the oars still, keeping quiet. "What do you need me to do?" Gonzales says, "Get ready to grab him and drop him into the big bucket in the middle of the boat." Gonzales begins to cast a spell. Jake carefully places the oars into the locks and then positions himself near where the wizard indicates. He prepares to grab the fish as instructed. 

A fish quickly breaks the surface of the water, lying on its side and appearing to be dead. It is clearly not Old Walter, as it is only seven inches long. The water then breaks as another ten more fish of varying sizes and type, also looking dead, float up, again no oversized bass. A loud splash then appears three feet out with a twenty-six inch long fish with light greenish to brownish sides with a dark lateral line. 

Jake uses an oar to push the boat towards the largest fish. He quickly leans over and before the boat can bump it, cradles the fish in an attempt to keep it sleeping and rests it in the largest metal bucket. "Do we really know that the ring is in this fish?" Jake asks and his hand strays towards the dagger in his boot. 

Manuel says "It was as of a few minutes ago" Once Old Walter has landed in the bucket with a loud “thump”. Gonzales then cancels the spell, and all of the fish floating outside the boat come to life again and quickly disappear from view while Walter starts to wiggle and flop inside of the bucket. Gonzales takes the other bucket and begins to scoop up water from outside the boat, which he pours into the middle bucket, continuing this until there is enough for Walter to swim upright. “Why don’t you start rowing to shore now,” he suggests to Jake. 

Jake watches as the old elf fills the bucket. "No, I believe you that there is a ring in the fish, but can we know that THE ring is in the fish." He briefly touches his dagger but then puts to the oars and starts the craft towards shore. 

Gonzales says, "There's no way to tell exactly but if it isn't then it should have been found on the other side of lake where she tossed it in. Eastman has gone so far as to hire Alexander Graham Bell to help him find it. Last year after President Garfield was shot Bell invented a metal detecting devise to try to locate where the bullet was. He's been using a larger version of that device to look for the ring. And I also checked that area at night using my own ring. No, I'm pretty confident Old Walter here is the answer." 

Torn over what to do, Jake rows them to shore quietly and then follows Gonzalez guidance in getting the large fish on its way back to Promise City. The boat is tied back up to the dock. Jake and Gonzales both have to work together to lift the bucket with the fish out, the fish alone weighing over 20 pounds and the water surrounding it at least three times that. Gonzales says "Help me carry him into the woods. I have some devices that will help us carry this more easily but didn't want to activate them out here in the open." 

They get around twenty feet, halfway towards the woods, when Jake catches some movement in the trees. "Psst, someone is coming." They continue walking and Jake shifts his weight so his duster covers his Colt. "Dad, I still cannot believe you were able to catch this old grandpa fish. The boys back in Buffalo will be so jealous. Once again you will show them who the master fisherman really is." 

Jake hears the quick sound of metal sliding against metal and he and Gonzales are momentarily blinded as light from a lantern shines out from the woods and upon them. As their sight is regained four men emerge from the woods, one holding the lantern. All are wearing regular clothing. Two of the others are holding shotguns in their hands but not pointing them directly at Manuel and Jake. The other has a gun on his belt with his hand near it and a badge on his shirt. "I think you boys are trespassing on private property," the lawman states. 

"Holy lord, that is bright! Trespassing?" Jake flashes a worried look towards Gonzalez and then back to the lawman. "We didn't mean no harm, sir. My father-in-law here just has a knack for knowing where the big fish are, we just... I mean... Oh, lordy I am sorry." Jake looks hopefully at the lawman, "You aren't gonna fine us are you? We'll just move along fast an' cause no trouble. That is if you'll let us sir." 

The men with the rifles approach, one of them looking inside the bucket "Hey, they've got Walter!" The one with the lantern shines it into the bucket "Damn! It's gotta be him all right!" Jake beams proudly, "Ain't no old grandpa fish that is a match for my Dad here." Jake squirms a bit with the bucket. "Begging your pardon sir," he looks hopefully at the lawman, "would you like to look too? Before we go? This is getting heavy." 

The Sheriff says, "Only place you're taking this fish is over to my wagon, then we'll all go and pay Malachi Haynes a visit. And don't even try telling me he isn't in on this with you, that was his boat you were in and his fishing equipment you're using." Jake nods obediently. "We didn't mean no harm..." he repeats like a mantra. "We didn't hurt nobody, can't we figure this out so's no one gets in trouble?" He looks to the sheriff and back to his father-in-law. 

The Sheriff takes the gun from one of the men who moves over to help Jake lug the bucket to the waiting wagon out by the road. The Sheriff helps Gonzales with the rods and fishing equipment. The other man just stays near, still holding his shotgun. “Think Silver Jake Cook, what is the angle for these guys“ is what runs through the gambler‘s mind. 

After struggling with the heavy bucket, Jake begins a friendly chat with the men as they get in the wagon. "How long have you fellers been having this here drought? A shame having such a pretty lake so short of water. Over in Buffalo it ain't been like this, plenty of water. Funny how the weather can be so different not so very far away." "Shut up boy," the Sheriff states. 

The group arrives back at the General Store. The building is dark. The Sheriff raps on the door continuously until a lantern is lit up on the second floor. Malachi Haynes opens up a second floor window and yells, “What do you want down there? We’re closed.” “Not anymore Mal, open up and let us in,” the Sheriff replies. 

Two minutes later they are let inside, Haynes wearing a flannel bathrobe over threadbare pajamas. The Sheriff has his two assistants bring in the bucket with Old Walter. “So Mal, I caught these boys out in your boat with your fishing equipment, seems like they managed to finally catch that ornery old bass. It strikes me that you’re in collusion with these boys.” Haynes stands up straight and says, “And damned proud of it too. Come on Cal, it isn’t right that Old Walter should die cause the lake runs dry, he deserves better than that.” 

The Sheriff says, “I’ll agree with you on that point, but these boys were trespassing on private property, and you knew it.” Haynes says, “Fine, arrest us then.” Jake's eyes bulge as he feigns surprise and worry over Mal's declaration. He looks back and forth between the storeowner and the lawman but says nothing. 

The Sheriff says, "Come on Mal, you know I'm not going to arrest anybody. I'm just miffed that you chose this underhanded way to weasel out of our bet." Haynes replies, "Cal, I wasn't trying to pull anything, this was a humanitarian effort to save Old Walter. How could I involve you in something illegal? That would have been a conflict of interest." 

"Uh huh," the Sheriff nods. He looks back at the other men and says, "Mal and I have had this bet ever since we were in school about Old Walter here...now's the time to settle it once and for all." Since the Sheriff's concern seems to be with the storeowner, Jake lets him continue. 

The Sheriff goes over to the bucket and reaches in, grabbing the fish. He lifts it up, the twenty-plus pound creature reacting frantically to being out of the water. The Sheriff flips the fish over and points to spot on the bottom. He says, "See, told you Cal. That there is an egg sack. Old Walter's a she, just like I always told you. Male wide mouth bass don't grow any bigger than fifteen, maybe sixteen inches. This fish wasn't any exception." Haynes exclaims, "Fine Cal, but you win, no need to gloat about it." The Sheriff replies, "Pay up." An angry Haynes goes over to the cash register, opens it up, and takes out a dollar, which he then places in the Sheriff's hands. 

"How about if we put old she-Walter in that little old body of water west of here we call Erie?" Jake inquires hesitantly but winks at Gonzalez. "Dad here can still get his bragging rights by showing it off, the legend goes on and maybe those little eggs will grow big like their momma?" He looks to the sheriff and finishes, "If we hurry we can get her there still kickin'." 

The Sheriff says "That's mighty sporting of you." Gonzales says, "Just trying to be fair. Old Walterette here was probably scared out of her wits at loosing her own lake so didn't give me the fight she would have given the rest of you. Everyone should have the same opportunity. Haynes says, "How about you put her in Round Lake instead? That's only a few miles away, so I'd still be able to maintain my bait business." "Round Lake it is," the Sheriff declares. He then tells his two men "Haul that bucket with her back out of my buckboard." 

Jake looks to Gonzalez and catches his attention. The gambler Silver Jake Cook almost imperceptibly shakes his head no, so that only the old wizard can see and while he does so the innocent country boy expression Jake had been wearing was replaced by something more serious and cold. The moment was quickly over and Jake assumed the son-in-law Jay personna again, "What a shame that the folks back west will not get to see you with this big fish after all your hard work, dad." 

Jake steps aside with Gonzalez and whispers, "This would be a fine time for a switch scam, but I am afraid I do not have an extra twenty pound bass with me and I have never done a sleight of hands trick with a large slimey fish. If Walter died suddenly, there would be no point in putting her in a new lake. There are always more aggressive ways. Got any tricks up your sleeve? I am fairly good at diversions if needed." 

Gonzales whispers back, "Yes, I have a few tricks up my sleeve. I can make the fish considerably smaller and invisible. As long as they let us be the ones to put Walter in the Lake we should be okay, but I'm definitely going to need your slight of hand work then." 

Jake nods again to Gonzalez and heads out to the wagon. On the way he exclaims, "Darn it all," and limps a couple of times. He pulls off his boot and stocking, removes and tosses an imaginary stone, "that'll feel better." He pulls his boot back on without the stocking, hiding it from view and putting it in his pocket. He helps the his father-in-law onto the wagon and climbs aboard. 

On the way Jake leans in towards the lawman says quietly to him, "Would it be alright if dad and I let the old girl loose? I think it would mean a lot to him, especially since he isn't gonna get to show it to his rival fishermen back home. I mean, you know how friendly rivalries can be, don'tcha?" "Yeah, sure," the Sheriff exclaims. 

It takes nearly an hour to reach the other lake, not that it was a long distance, but the road was poor and the Sheriff took his time. During the journey the other men with the Sheriff keep watching and admiring the large firsh. They finally pull up to the lake and the Sheriff has his two men haul the bucket over to the water. "Just leave it there, I said these boys could let her go. They've earned it." 

Gonzales and Jake head over to the water. Manuel says, "First a prayer for Old Walter, to bless her in her new home." With Jake and Manuel standing so as to mostly block the bucket interior Manuel grabs the fish with one hand and casts a spell. The twenty-six inch animal then begins to shrink in size, until she is only seven inches long. Manuel then casts a second spell and she becomes invisible. "Okay Son, let's dump her out," Manuel states. 

Jake sneaks the stocking out of his pocket and over his hand. “Damn“, he thinks, “He could have waited until I had her to make her invisible”. Jake bumps the bucket and splashes some water on his pants and says, "Easy girl, don't be jumpin' out afore we get to the lake." He moves his hand around looking for her and uses the stocking to keep her from slipping away. Once he has her, he drops her in his pocket as naturally looking as possible and leaves the stocking over the fish. 

He then lifts the bucket with Gonzalez and make the biggest splash they can. "Woah, look at that fish go," he pretends to strain to see old Walter dart off into the shadows. He turns to Gonzalez, keeping his wet pocket facing away from the others, "Maybe we can come back in a few years and see how those eggs of hers have done. Imagine a lake full of big fish like that!" 

The Sheriff has his men go grab the bucket. He asks, "Give you boys a lift somewhere?" Manuel says, "Thank you sir, but we'll decline. Our campsite isn't that far from where we are now, we'll just walk from here." "Oh, Sheriff," Jake says, "Can we have the small bucket? I'll buy it from Mr. Malachi. I accidentally put a hole in ours last night." He does not look at Gonzalez and adds, "Dad gave me what for over that..." Jake scrounges a dollar from his wallet and offers it to the lawman. 

The lawman says, "That is probably too much. Four bits should cover it, but I'm afraid I don't have any change." "Serves me right for being such a clod with our bucket," Jake replies and gives him the coin. "You and your friend have a beer on me, it is worth it to put the bucket discussion behind me." Jake makes a quick look out of the corner of his eye to Gonzalez and pretends to wince a bit. He then takes the bucket and waves good-bye as he walks with it towards the lake. 

"Good thinking with the bucket," Gonzales states as Jake fills in with lake water, which he puts a grateful Walter into. Gonzales then removes a metal disk from his pocket, which is apparently magnetic as it sticks to the bucket. He states a command word in French and the bucket begins to levitate in the air. He tells Jake, "That should make it easier to carry. We have a few miles hiking back to where I left my magical brazier. I say we skip the road and go overland, that should cut the distance in half." 

"Thanks. Lead on." After they walk a while Jake chuckles and says, "Big Abbey, from back in Chicago, would be suitably impressed with that off-the-cuff scam we just did. Not that you are looking for work or anything...." Jake chuckles again and continues to follow the old wizard. "Yes indeed," Gonzales replies, "Your simple-little-old-me routine worked like a charm Mr. Brothers." 

Jake says, "Heh, thanks. The most dangerous threat is the one you do not see, eh? Well, nobody got hurt, they kept their legend, the lawman has his dollar plus bragging rights, and we can head home." Jake and Gonzales eventually reach the spot in the woods where the magical brazier had been stowed. The quickly find enough tinder and kindling to get a small fire going inside it. Manuel tosses in the powder and he and Jake grab each others hands. The older wood elf states the incantation. The two then vanish.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part G, “Josie’s Plans”, May 22nd, 1882: * 

Josie finishes dancing and returns to the table asking, "So, what were you two talking about? You both had serious looks on your faces." Ruby replies, "We were talking about men, Josie, and how they love to break our hearts and make us worry about them. I think it's a plot so when they return we are so very relieved that we forget that they were naughty in the first place. I suppose I could go back to my old habits of not caring, or caring too much and drowning my cares in liquor but alas, I have matured." With that Ruby breaks out into a fit of giggles. 

"You seem to be having fun out there, you are a good dancer. I am glad you are enjoying yourself. Perhaps I should follow your lead and find a young and handsome dance partner..." Josie says, "I don't think that will be difficult....at least half of the men in the room seem to be staring at you. Of course, you won't be able to dance with the handsomest man in the room since he's the one making the music. Do you know that Estaban? Wasn't he the one who won the swordfight back during the Festival?" 

Ruby glances quickly around the room and laughs, "I hadn't noticed the looks but now that you mention it...," she giggles, "Is it horrible that I am used to it? Yes, I believe Estaban did win at the festival. He's very dashing, no? On more busy nights there are others who play music too, then you could have your chance to dance with him. I do know him, I used to live here, before Jake and I bought the Lucky Lady, or the Lone Star it was back then. I'm going to ask him to be in Romeo and Juliet." 

Estaban finishes up his current song and Josie says, "Well, why don't you ask him now?" Not having a shy bone in her body, Madge stands up and yells across the Cantina "Hey Estaban, come join us." The musician smiles, puts down his guitar, and starts to walk in that direction. Ruby stands and smiles, reaching out her hand in a sitting gesture. "Come and join us Estaban, I want to speak to you about something." 

The handsome Latin wood elf glides his way over to the table and says, "Ah, my eyes behold three of the loveliest women in the County, all with voices worthy of the gods. Miss West, Miss Marcus, Miss Duprey, to what do I owe the honor of your company?" "Well, I'll certainly take that compliment," Ruby laughs. "Please have a seat." Ruby pulls her skirt our behind her and sits tall. She pours a whiskey and pushes it towards him. 

"Mr. Fuentes, I am planning on putting on a show at the Lucky Lady, when our latest construction is done. I was hoping that you would consider joining the production. You are handsome and good with a sword, both skills important to the part." He replies, "Si, I enjoy using a sword. I fought against the Spanish in Mexico several decades ago, but other than last month have not had a chance to do so in the Arizona Territory. What type of show are you planning?" 

Ruby's smile grows wider, "One of the greatest love stories ever written. Romeo and Juliet, by Shakespeare." Estaban replies, "Ah, I have heard of him but have never had the opportunity to read any of his works. What is it about?" "I just told you! It's about love. What greater subject is there than that?" She laughs and sips her whiskey. "I admit, I haven't read much of him either." She clears her throat a little, "Jake and I are reading it together now." She then gives him a short synopsis of the story. 

Estaban spends the next twenty minutes asking questions about the play and the role that Ruby has in mind for him. Josie explains in detail the role of Mercutio which Estaban indicates a strong interest in playing. He agrees to the performance under one condition, that Ruby find somebody else to fill in at the Lucky Lady’s kitchen during the opening performance so that his sister Maria can watch the show. 

During the break many of the elves in attendance head back to their homes while another group of patrons enter, consisting of fifteen miners, seven human, six dwarven, and two ogres. This appears somewhat unusual, as workers from most of the region’s outlying mines tend to only come to town on weekends. 

Dorita approaches the group and ushers them over to the available barstools and a couple of tables. Those at Ruby’s table quiet down to hear Dorita’s conversation with the group’s mining foreman, a dwarf named Svien Tholstad, who indicates that they workers from the Whitewater Mine. That mine is at Whitewater Baldy Mountain, in the New Mexico Territory around 100 miles to the northeast. They’ve been working non-stop for over two months until the mine hit water and flooded. Some pumps had been ordered to fix it but won’t arrive for a few more weeks so the owner gave the group leave. They have stopped off in Promise City on their way to Tombstone. 

Hmmm... Ruby thinks... might be a good time to get some business...and keep my mind off my missing partner... "Excuse me ladies, I'm going to greet the newcomers," Ruby says, standing. 
She walks over to table with the newcomers. "Evening gentlemen. I hear you're new in town. You've come to the right place, Dorita will take good care of you." Svien looks up and says, "Why thank you Ma'am. We was told that this was the only place in town that'd house non-humans. We've camped outside the last three nights and are all looking forward to a real bed for a change." 

"That's true, the El Parador is the only place in town for non humans. And they have the added bonus of having the best food in town too. But..." she smiles, "MY saloon also allows non humans and I'm the singer there. You show try to stop by at some point. You won't be disappointed." Svien says, "Well, if that's true then why are you drinking and hanging out here?" "Because these are my friends too," Ruby answers, "And because I like variety. Plus, I used to live here myself, before I decided to settle down in Promise City." 

"What is the name of your Saloon?" Svein asks. "The Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon," Ruby says, her smile widening while she picks up the edges of her skirts, "And I am she," she says with a curtsey. Svien says, "Well, I don't suppose you'd be willing to sing us a song to better entice us to visit there?" Ruby laughs, "You just missed me singing a song so divinely with my friend," Ruby waves towards Madge. "But I do so love to sing and will accommodate your request." She curtsey's again and takes a few steps away from the table. 

"Estaban, would you be a dear and play for me? These gentlemen would like a song and I'd like to sing for them. Something dwarvish perhaps?" Given the number of Dwarven patrons that the El Parador gets Estaban is familiar with dozens of their drinking songs and ballads. He runs through the list until he comes to one that Ruby and Madge are both at least somewhat familiar with. He briefly runs through the lyrics with both of them and then begins to play. 

Ruby easily sings the dwarven song, adding flair where she can. She wanders around the saloon as she sings, lightly flirting, stealing sips of drinks and sitting on laps as she does. It feels good to be back to her old self, more happy and carefree than a long time. For a moment she even forgets her boyfriend is missing. Madge sits down after the first song, having a limited repertoire of dwarven songs. Ruby knows more of their tunes from her traveling days to various saloons and continues to accompany Estaban for another four songs, all of which are well received by the visiting miners. 

When she is done she curtsies again to applause. "How was that?" she asks the miner. The miners all applaud and offer to buy a round of drinks for Ruby and her friends as well as Estaban. The Whitewater Miners get room keys from Dorita and following another full round of drinks head upstairs for the night. Maybe they'll stop by tomorrow, Ruby shrugs. She heads back over to her lady friends. "I think we all need another round of drinks, what do you all think?" 

Josie and Madge both agree and another round is ordered. Josie talks at length about the wonders of San Francisco. Estaban returns to the table. "Miss Ruby, I was wondering, when exactly are you planning to put on this performance of Romeo and Juliet?" She replies, "Well, not until the new addition is finished, so we have a much larger and nicer stage to use. Plus we need some time for building sets and making costumes and, of course, practicing. So I don't have a date set or anything, but it'll be a little way off. Why?" 

He smiles and states, "I find the idea.... Fascinating. I have always enjoyed performing before a crowd. I have no idea how fine an actor I could be but welcome the opportunity." Josie comments, "Ruby, I have an idea and suggestion if you would want to perform this sooner. Let me direct and help produce the show. I certainly owe you a favor after today and tomorrow and I have far more experience with productions than you or anybody else with the possible exception of Mr. Booth. I could also give you many suggestions about playing Juliet." 

Ruby doesn't hide the surprise on her face. "Really Josie, are you being serious? Wouldn't that mean you would have to stay here? Were you planning on staying here?" Josie replies, "Well, I wouldn't mind. Pauline wants to get going first thing in the morning, which for actors tends to be around nine, maybe ten. I have that errand to do in the morning and may not be back in time. I'd really hate to hold them up. They really don't need me for the performances in the three New Mexico communities, nor do I have any real desire to go to those places. It's Colorado that I want to see and perform at. I could stay here for a few weeks and then take the train to meet up with the Company for when they arrive in Denver." 

"A...A few weeks? Is that enough time?" Ruby still can't remove the shocked look on her face. "Josie, I am so.. flattered. I think it would be just wonderful. I'm just not sure it's enough time. We don't have seasoned actors like you are used to. I mean Conrad and I could do it, sure...I just... Do you really think we could do it?" Ruby's eyes start to twinkle and a large grin forms on her lips. 

Miss Marcus says, "Certainly we could. I've always wanted to direct, but I doubt Pauline would ever let me. The show probably won't have the same polish as a professional acting company, but I doubt any of the locals will mind or even notice. And that idea of playing up the swordfight scenes should work wonderfully if we can talk your town's fencers into participating." 

Ruby answers, "But where would we do it? Is the Lucky Lady's stage large enough?" Ruby's grin grows wider and it's obvious she doesn't really care if the stage is large enough or not. "And it would be so perfect for you to direct it anyway, you're right I don't have any experience. With you and Conrad, how could it be bad? This is so exciting, isn't it exciting Madge?" Ruby is practically clapping her hands at the thought of doing her production much sooner than she thought. And taking the parts she didn't want to deal with out of her hands. 

Suddenly she stops and the grin fades. "Oh, but I am supposed to go away with Jake for a few days... I can't not go. I mean, I don't want to not go. We have something very important to do while we are away and I can't miss it." Josie says, "So go, we can make the casting decisions before you leave. I can work with the actors individually when you are away and we can hold our first rehearsal a day or two after you return." 

The grin immediately returns. Ruby hops out of her chair and practically jumps on Josie, "I am SO excited!" She says, hugging her friend tightly. "It's going to be the best show ever, I can't wait! We have so much to do!" Ruby finally lets go of Josie, then hugs Madge, then Estaban, then Pedro, then anyone else in the general area. "Oh I can't wait to tell Jake!" She stops momentarily, remembering that he was currently missing. But her euphoria won over and she continues to bounce around the Cantina. 

Finally she sits and just smiles a goofy smile. She pats down her flyaway hair and smoothes her gown. "So what do we do first?" Josie replies "First we need to make up the cast list and determine a potential person for each part. We should actually make two lists, one for actors the other for swordsmen. Estaban's enthusiasm will help, given that Festival showed that he is the best swordsman in town. We will have him choreograph the fight scenes and he can help to persuade the swordsmen onto the stage. We will then need to pay visits to each actor to convince them to participate. I may need to make a visit to Fort Huachuca as well if we wish to have some of their soldiers participate." 

Ruby says, "Well, it sounds like you know what you are doing. I will speak with Conrad and we will get started right away. But why the soldiers from the Fort? Would they also be for the fight scenes? Josie answers, "Yes, of those competing in the fencing competition half were from the Fort. I'm thinking that we should at least ask Sergeant Ball. He was a semi-finalist and with him in the production you can guarantee that there will be several soldiers in the audience of each performance. That would be good for your business, as soldiers do tend to enjoy drink. There being present would also help to ensure that the rest of the patrons will not become unruly." "Josie you are so smart!" Ruby states. 

Ruby then exclaims, “Let's have a drink to celebrate our future success." A bottle of wine is soon brought over and Ruby pours three generous glasses. Ruby raises her glass, "To the best production of Romeo and Juliet this town has ever seen!" she says cheerfully, then adds, "Course, it's the only production of Romeo and Juliet this town has ever seen..." She giggles then clinks her glass to her girlfriends, drinking her glass of wine down. "I have not been this excited in a long time!" 

Ruby pours herself another celebratory drink. "We must get started right away then. But you should not travel to the fort alone. If I am not here to go with you, maybe Conrad could go. Although I do not know if he can miss work. Someone will have to go with you. Do you have any ideas?" 

Josie says, "Okay so you and Conrad will take the two lead parts. We will have Estaban as Mercutio and also have him understudy the part of Romeo. I don't plan to perform but you can consider me your understudy." 

She pauses and reflects back upon the earlier conversation with Conrad. 
"We will make the assumption for now that among the Festival swordsmen we can find a Tybalt, Paris and Benvolio. We'll start with Conrad's suggestions of Hans Schmidt, David Tomlinson and Sergeant Ball. 

We still need to cast Juliet's parents Lord and Lady Capulets, Romeo's parents Lord and Lady Montague and Escales, the Prince of Verona. 
Plus the Roman Priest Lawrence, the Nurse. All of those parts are essential. The casting those might also help to improve your saloon's standing in the community depending upon whom you ask. You may wish to discuss that with your friend Jake, he strikes me as one to look for opportunities." 

Then also need to decide on how we will do the remaining parts that Conrad mentioned. We could use individual actors or multiple parts for the same actor for the Priest John, Romeo's servant Bathasar, Capulet servants Sampson, Gregory and Peter, Montague servant Abram, the Apothecary, and Rosaline. We may want to eliminate some of those parts entirely, for example the Priests Lawrence and John could be combined into a single role. The four male servants could also be swordsmen as well if we get more soldiers involved." 

"Hmmm... that is a lot of players. I have to admit, I'm not that familiar with the play, the minor parts especially. I've only just read it with Jake. But I would think it might be nice to have more people from the community involved. More interest that way. I will speak with Jake and see what he thinks about the other parts. Maybe we could have some try-outs too, then we would see who is interested. But definitely want the soldiers if we are going to emphasize the sword fighting. We don't need anyone actually getting hurt doing the play." 

She replies, "Ah, but what a performance it would be if we have eight swordsmen fighting simultaneous, using true fencing moves rather than the standing play acting. The sight of the Montagues and Capulets in battle would be quite riveting. Even if the remainder of the acting is less than stellar the show would still be quite memorable and encourage people to promote attending." 

Ruby laughs and raises her glass, "Ah, but I don't plan on giving a less than stellar performance Josie! I can't speak for Conrad but I would bet he wouldn't either. But you are right, the sword fighting would be spectacular. It was very popular at the festival, so you are right to use that angle. Of course, I wouldn't want it to overshadow me," she smiles cockily. 

Madge had been silent up to this point and bursts out in laughter. "Oh Ruby, I doubt that anybody or anything in this town could ever overshadow you."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part H, “Where did you go?”, May 22nd, 1882: * 

"Do you think so?" Ruby laughs. The wine made her happily giddy adding to the effect of being so excited. "But that is a good point. I want people to pay attention to my acting. I think for the sake of the show, while I don't love the idea, I will have to change my hair color. I want to be taken seriously." 

"What do you think? About changing my hair?" Madge says, "Oh no Ruby, never. That's your signature look. Without your flaming red hair you wouldn't be the Ruby West that the town would be coming to see." "But Juliet didn't have red hair..." Ruby says, tugging on her long locks. "Well, I guess you're right. I never hide my hair. I hate doing that," she says running her fingers through the wavy mane. "I just want people to come to see the show, not just to gawk at me. I mean it, I want to be known as a serious actress, not just a flake that looks good." 

Josie exclaims, "Ruby, the only way to convince anybody that you are a serious actress is by being a serious actress. It does not matter how you look, just how you perform while on the stage." "I know, you're right. And I plan on it for the show." Ruby turns to Madge, "You've been sitting here awful quiet. Do you want a part in the play? I do wish there was some songs and I had considered asking Kate to help write some to truly show off Conrad's and my vocal talents but now I don't think there will be time. So it's just be a boring speaking part," Ruby smiles. 

Madge replies, "I'm afraid I can't participate in your play....my employer would not allow it." 
Josie says, "As for songs, you can make your next play a musical. Don't try to take on too much all at once." 

Meanwhile, much to Jake's surprise he and Gonzales do not reappear inside of his room at the El Parador. Instead they are inside of a great hall made of stone, forty feet wide and sixty feet long with an arched ceiling nearly fifty feet high in the center. The room is lit by magical light. The walls and floor are all made of the finest marble stone while the beams and ceiling are made of the same sturdy oak as the door. Each sidewall has a pair of stone archways with wooden doors. 

At the far end of the room is an elaborate fountain made of the same marble. The center of the fountain has a statue of a naked female wood elf holding a pitcher, from which the water flows out and down. The simple furnishings of the room do not match the splendor of the building, consisting of a wooden table and a half dozen unmatched and rather cheaply made chairs. Manuel points towards the fountain and says, "Well, let's get that bucket over there and introduce Old Walter to her new home." 

Jake moves to the fountain tilts the bucket towards it, looking up at Gonzalez to make sure this is where he wants the fish. When Gonzalez nods, Jakes turns the bucket sideway. The water and fish splash into the fountain. Jake looks around but cannot see her, "I heard her go in." He looks for a another moment before he shrugs. 

Jake stands and clears his throat, "I never formally agreed to this but since we have gone to all this trouble to get Walter here alive, and since she did inadvertently do a great service, seems only right." He sticks his hands in his pockets and says, "So I will accept your generous offer and .... well... what I mean is, thanks." 

He then takes off his hat and scratches his head with his other hand while staring at the fountain. He seems to find something very amusing. "I have this image of one of your apprentices, her long red hair nearly brushing the water as she sits at the edge of the fountain and drops chunks of bread into the water while that big old fish gobbles them up." Jake looks over at the old wizard, "Gobbles them up and keeps the secret." 

Gonzales replies, "Things will be as we discussed sir. As for secrets, I trust you to not mention this location to anybody other than my apprentices, who obviously already know of it." He moves towards one of the doors, which opens inward into the room. Jake cannot see what is on the other side. Manuel says, "We should go now. It will be around 11:30 P.M. back in Promise City, and people will start to worry about us." Jake nods and hesitantly steps through the door as indicated by Gonzalez. 

He emerges inside of Mr. Gonzalez’s room at the El Parador. An elaborate door is now along the northern wall. Gonzales follows him out and shuts the door behind him. Jake looks curiously at the door and his surroundings. He shrugs and walks down the stairs into the common room. From the stairs he sees that there are currently around a dozen patrons in the Cantina, including Ruby and her friends Josie and Madge who are sitting at one of the tables. 

Madge's eyes glance towards the staircase and she then catches Ruby's attention and gestures that way. Ruby turns her head to see Jake Cook descending down the stairs from the second floor. When Jake arrives at the bottom of the stairs he notices Ruby, Madge and Josie at a table together. A small smile comes unanticipated to his lips. He pauses only a moment and walks directly to the bar, "Pedro, mi amigo, another one of those fine bourbon's por favor." 

Ruby's heart flutters in relief when she sees Silver Jake Cook order a bourbon and take a seat at the bar. Curious as to why he came from upstairs, and even more curious why he didn't come to say hello Ruby thinks, He must be up to something... "Excuse me for a moment ladies, I want to share my good news with someone." She winks at them then bounces across the room. She comes up behind Jake and whispers in a sultry voice into his ear, "Heya Handsome, want to buy a lonely lady a drink?" 

"Lonely? You mean THE Lucky Lady, do you not?" He turns and faces her, "What will you have? Some bourbon perhaps? Pedro, mi amigo, uno bebida para mi amor." "I WAS lonely without mi amor," she teases, "But now he is back and I am a chica feliz." She slides onto the stool next to Jake and as she does he notices her coordination is off slightly. "So I have some great news. But first I want you to tell me what you were up to with Mr. G." 

"Him? I was sitting here enjoying a bourbon and chatting with Pedro, and happened to mention I was going to do some shopping for someone's birthday...." he raises an eyebrow and continues, "when that meddling old coot manages to hear our conversation. One thing leads to another and he has an idea for a gift I could get for someone...." Jake again raises his eyebrow, "and of course he could NOT just tell me. He had to show me, and of course that gave him an opportunity to lecture me on endless topics. If I may make a long story short, I have much better ideas on what to get this special someone." 

Jake takes a sip of his bourbon but keeps his eyes on Ruby's. "His heart is in the right place, it is just that his methods are a pain in the behind. So do NOT embarrass him and tell him I did not like his idea." Jake takes another sip and then says, "So tell me your great news." 

Ruby cocks her head while continuing to look curiously at Jake, "So what was his idea, the one you didn't like? And what did he lecture you about?" Jake replies, "Now it would not be fair to the old guy to go around and giving away his ideas and embarrassing him. He has another idea for something he wants to do that I think you will like, but I am NOT telling you about it. No ruining fun surprises. You get too nosey and folks will stop getting you gifts," Jake admonishes her in teasing way. 

"Frankly, I do not even remember half of his little lectures," Jake chuckles, "I stopped listening. You know how he gets. Rest assured we did not squabble. I tried hard to be nice and respectful. He is not a bad sort, he just drives me loco sometimes. Now, enough about that, what is your great news. Were you only kidding about that since you are not all that interested in telling me?" 

"I do have good news but I'm not done with you yet. When am I going to find out what it is? My birthday is soooo far away," Ruby giggles. "I don't want to wait! I know you two were up to no good. But really, the two of you got along? You were really nice to him Jake? Where did you go?" He replies, "You will find out what I am getting you when I give it to you, no sooner. You think Gonzalez and I were up to no good? You cannot be serious," Jake says with some incredulity. "Do you imagine that if I was running off to get into mischief I would choose him as a partner? Ruby, I told you I tried to be nice, we were civil and did not fight. Do not expect us to start having a guys night out any time soon though," 

Jake rolls his eyes. "I do not exactly know where he took me, some place back east. Like I said before, you know how he is only telling you what he wants you to know when he wants you to know it." Pedro finally delivers the bourbon and Jake hands it to Ruby. "To pleasant surprises," he says and clicks her glass with his without waiting for her and takes a sip. "If you pester me about your present that I have not actually acquired yet, I might change my mind...." Jake leans back on the bar and gives her a smirk. While Jake and Ruby are talking Madge excuses herself from the table with Josie and heads upstairs to see Mr. Gonzales. 

Ruby's lips form into a pout over Jake's admonishment of her. "I was just curious..." She stares over at Jake with her big green eyes before looking down at the drink in her hand. Finally she takes a sip and places it on the bar. Suddenly she smiles, "Oh my good news! We're going to do the play soon. And Josie is going to stay in town and direct it! I'm so excited! But she wants to do it in three weeks. I told her you and I were going away soon." Ruby pauses and scrunches her nose, "Do you think it's a good idea?" 

He states, "Going away or the play? If the play makes you that excited, then do it. Why not? I would like you to come to Tucson, but if you do not have time in the next couple of weeks we will go another time. We are going to visit there more often anyway, so missing one would not hurt. I still need to go, and if you can come that would be splendid. If not, we will have our little celebration with my friend shortly after your play." Jake drinks again and finishes with a satisfied, "Ah." He pushes his hat back on his head. "It is nice to have nothing more to worry about than making sure there is enough bourbon in stock. What are you worried about, we have plenty of time and you will be a wonderful Juliet. Do it, do the play." 

Ruby begins to pout again, "No, you're not going without me. I meant if I should do the play. I don't want you to leave me." Ruby's hand is on her bourbon and she looks down at the floor, "I'm not letting you go without me." Then she looks up at Jake from under her long eyelashes, "Oh, but I will be a good Juliet, won't I?" She ends with a smile. 

"You will be a marvelous Juliet," Jake says sincerely. "Enough of the pouting, I told you I wanted you to go with me. I was just giving you the choice. It is settled, we are going to Tucson together in about a week. We could even go sooner if you wanted. No more pouting, the world is a wonderful place." Jake is smiling, relaxed and leaning against the bar. 

Ruby pretends to continue pouting, but she can't... her lips turn into a smile without her full permission. Suddenly she giggles, "I can't wait! You still owe me celebrating! But we can go when you are ready darling. I say the sooner the better for a party and I an very excited to really get to know you know who." She hops off her stool and cuddles up to Jake. "Now let me tell you all about our plans..." 

Ruby keeps her arms wrapped around her lover while excitedly telling him all about the plans that are being made. She particularly reminds him they need to re-read the book together and that she would like his help with suggestions for the extra acting parts as per Josie's recommendation. "And I can't wait to have our final fantastic show with you sitting right in the front being my biggest fan. Everyone will want to see it because it will be so perfect and I'll finally be like a real actress," Ruby beams. "I am SO looking forward to this. Will you help baby?" 

He says, "I will think about who might make good additions to your play. You know I will help where I can. I am quite looking forward to being in the audience as well." Jake looks across at Josie and says, "Madge has run off, is girls night out over?" Ruby sighs. "Well, actually," She looks around the room. "Come here..." 

Ruby takes him by the hand and drags him into the kitchen. She doesn't see Dorita so she begins quietly, "Something happened today. You'll probably be mad but it really was not my fault. This morning, when Josie first came..." Ruby fills Jake on the meeting with Earp and how they are supposed to meet with him again tomorrow. "And Madge is very very unhappy and wanted to speak with Mr. Gonzales over what to do. She thinks we are in a lot of danger." 

Jake exclaims, "Damn fool, that Wyatt Earp. Behan finds out about him and Josie... well we do not wish to be in the middle of THAT. I can see how Madge would be more than a little upset being dragged into that. It is one thing being dragged into the cowboy war, but it is mighty hard to fight what is left of the cowboys when they are wearing badges." Jake shrugs, "We will do what we can to stay out of trouble." 

"But what should I do? I can't help it, trouble always finds me. We got talked into helping her tomorrow. Maybe you should come too?" Ruby plays with Jake's shirt buttons, "Otherwise hanging out with the girls has been fun enough but I can think of more fun things to do for the rest of the night." 

He states, "Yes, I will come along. I am not any better at staying out of trouble, but I suppose I can be handy putting trouble in its place." Jake drinks the last of his bourbon and rests the glass upside down on the table in the kitchen. "Enough of all that, let us move on your ideas for the rest of the evening." His nostrils flaring slightly with a deep breath, Jake runs a finger slowly across her lips while looking at her with hungry eyes and the faintest of smiles. 

"Ahhh, you must have missed me darling." Ruby leans up against the kitchen table then pulls Jake to her and kisses him passionately for a few moments. Breathing heavily she says, "Alright let's get home." She takes his hand again and they head back to their table. "Josie, has Madge come back yet? I am getting very sleepy and decided to call it a night." Ruby's eyes twinkle with mischief and tell another story. 

Before Josie can answer, Ruby strides to the bar and comes back with two fresh glasses. "Sorry darling," she says to Jake, "But we have to finalize a couple of plans so we might as well have another quick drink." She pours one for herself and for Jake. "What time are we meeting?" she says ands sips her drink, "Jake is going to accompany us so we'll be safer." 

Josie's eyes light up. "That may not be safe. They will not be expecting Mr. Cook. Ruby, did you have to tell him?" She replies, "Yes Josie I had to tell him, I don't keep things from him, we have no secrets. I don't recall you saying not to tell him." Ruby's eyes narrow slightly but she keeps her temper under control. "It's already not safe to have brought Madge and I into this. Mr. Cook will look out for us certainly more than your boyfriend and his associates will." 

Josie says, "Oh, I'm so sorry. In matters of the heart I do not always think straight. I'm just trying to protect the man I love," Josie states. After an uncomfortable silence she says, "I guess I'll call it a night. I will stop by the Lucky Lady between 9:30 and 10:00 tomorrow to collect the two of you. I'll go leave a message for Madge at the Gay Lady to that effect unless you know where I can find her now." 

Ruby immediately softens. "It's alright Josie, I understand." She glances around before continuing quietly, "There was a time your boyfriend trusted Mr. Cook and I have no reason to believe that has changed. It'll be alright. I can guess where Madge is. I'll leave her a message right now for you." Ruby stands. "Jake, maybe you can walk Josie home? "If you care to have an escort," Jake offers his arm, "all things considered it is not a bad idea."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Part I, “End of the Evening“, May 22nd, 1882: * 

Ruby tells Jake “When I get back we can go home.” She smiles at him knowingly before bouncing to the stairs. Ruby heads up and knocks on Mr. Gonzales door. She lets herself in while calling out, "Hello? Mr. G? Madge? It's Ruby..." 

He opens the door. He and Madge are inside of his regular room at the El Parador rather than inside the mansion. Ruby recalls now that neither Madge or he have ever mentioned her knowing of the mansion, and that while she often refers to him as being her teacher, Gonzales has never called Madge one of his "little birds". Gonzales has an angry look on his face. 

Once Ruby shuts the door Manuel states, "Madge has updated me as to the Earp situation. She is afraid of them, with good reason. We have decided that she will not be accompanying Miss. Marcus at all tomorrow. Instead, I will go in her place, as Mr. Austin, and will introduce myself to them as being Madge's instructor. I will provide them with the magic protections they are asking for provided that they first agree to never bother either you or Madge again." 

Ruby nods. "I just told Josie that Jake was going to be accompanying me and she..well... got a little mad at first. She is worried about her boyfriend. I suppose I can understand that but I have no desire to get involved in this again either." "But Mr. Gonzales, they don't know you, and you will be in a lot of danger, because they don't know you and won't trust you." 

He replies, "I know, that is why I am going as Mr. Austin rather than myself. If the Earps knew about Mr. Gonzales that could put the El Parador and everybody here in danger. Actually, we should probably come up with a French name to introduce myself as. As for trust, what choice do they have if they want the magical enchantments?" 

Ruby nods. "You are right, as usual." She pauses. "Do you still want me and Jake to come along?" He says, "That's up to the two of you. I would hate to put you in danger Ruby, but it's not like I'm the one who involved you in this. Most times when I've done anything with Mr. Cook I have come to regret it, but I'm willing to take the change given that Wyatt Earp has always thought highly of your young man." 

She says, "I know none of this is your fault. It's Josie's for not even asking us!" Ruby pulls on her hair for a moment. "And I know you don't trust Jake, but you are right, Wyatt has trusted him in the past. If you go alone with Josie they may believe that something else is up, making it even more dangerous for you. I don't want you to go alone teacher." 

Ruby pauses, saddened by Gonzales lingering feelings about Jake. "I had hoped you would be over your distrust of Jake by now, maybe even grow to like him eventually. I guess that is never going to happen." She looks at the floor as she kicks some dust with the toe of her boot. "We will go with you, I can't let you take all this on yourself." 

Gonzales says, "Well, we can talk about me and Mr. Cook at a later time. Right now we need to get Madge back home, she's had a far more stressful day than she had planned for." Yes Mr. Gonzales," Ruby replies sullenly and thinks “Like Madge is the only one who was caught surprised…” She says, "I'll walk her home. Jake was walking Josie home so I'm sure I'll meet up with him on the way. Come on Madge, let's go." Ruby smiles and nods towards the door. "A good night's sleep will do you well." Ruby waits by the door for her friend to be ready. 

Once they are out of the El Parador Madge stops and gives Ruby a big embrace. As she hugs her Madge begins to cry and says, "Thank you....I...I didn't know what else to do." Ruby hugs her friend back tightly while stroking her hair. "It's ok, it'll be alright." Ruby is silent and lets her friend cry for a while before speaking again. "Are you alright? I know there is danger involved, but is there something else I don't know?" 

She states, "Yes....back when he was a lawman here we had an affair. I....I don't know what to do. I want to help him....but if he finds out about my relationship with Al....the Earps are not people to cross. I don't know what he'd do. The way he looked at me today...he still has feelings for me, I know it." 

Ruby blinks. "You and Wyatt Earp?" She glances around the make sure no one else heard and repeats in a whisper, "You and Wyatt Earp? Madge, I had no idea..." Ruby puts her hand on Madge's arm. "Ok, look. How would he find out about Al? And besides, he's with Josie now. I think he really likes her, so I bet it's all fine. And why would you now being with Al cross him? I'm confused." 

Madge stops crying and laughs, "Oh no, silly, obviously not Wyatt Earp. I meant his brother Warren. Do you think I would have even gone on the ride with Josie if it had been Wyatt! Yes, I know I'm a bit too old for him, he's six years my junior, but it seemed a good idea at the time. But he has this jealous streak in him. How would he find out about Al? I have no idea, but you found out didn't you?" 

Ruby laughs in return. "I thought you were mad there for a second." Ruby pulls some hair off Madge's face. "And I didn't find out about Al. You told me," Ruby smiles innocently. "I didn't tell you anything you hadn't already figured out for yourself," Madge states. Ruby replies, "Honestly, I didn't know anything until you told me earlier tonight Madge. You know I have a way of getting information from people...So I'd bet that no one else knows either." 

"Either way, you won't have to go tomorrow and you should be ok, don't you think? Warren has his own troubles to worry about now." Madge answers, "Yes, I suppose you are right Ruby. Thank you for being a friend." They arrive at the Gay Lady and Madge kisses Ruby on the cheek before heading inside. 

"Night Madge!" Ruby calls after her as she watches her friend depart. She begins her walk back to find Jake. The alcohol must be affecting me, I don't remember where Josie is staying... Ruby meanders her way back to the Saloon, breathing in the cool air deeply until she remembers the way Jake was looking at her before they split up. She speeds up and arrives back at the Lucky Lady, making it there before him. 

She hurries upstairs and decides to change into something more enticing. She throws her gown to the floor before settling on a black corset and panties, with matching black stocking and garters, covered with her sheer black robe. Ruby lets her long hair all the way down and fluffs it as she admires herself in the mirror. It's been a while since I dressed up for Jake... 

Then she wanders over to the window and sits on the ledge, peeking out up at the stars while she waits. Jake leaves Josie at her destination and goes home. When he arrives at his room he stops and just admires Ruby sitting in the window. He lets out a low whistle and says, "Remind me to do again whatever I did to deserve this." 

Ruby stands tall and flips her hair from one side to the other. "I guess that means you approve?" she says with a smirk. "Yes," Jake unfastens his gun belt and hangs it on its familiar location on his side of the bed. "Though I would add appreciate, enjoy, admire and some other words too. Now, what were those other ideas and do they involve any dancing?" 

"Now darling," Ruby purrs as she slides back onto the table and crosses her legs at the knees, "Are you asking me to dance for you? It has been quite some time after all..." She lets the robe slips off her shoulders as she smiles smugly, "You know my ideas are generally naughty, if you want to hear them you'll have to come a little bit closer." She motions to Jake by curling her finger towards herself, "And I'll whisper them to you so no one else can hear..." 

Jake comes forward, doing all he can to keep the small smile on his face from growing enormous too fast. Jake gently pushes Ruby’s knees apart and she responds by throwing her head back and laughing. He wraps his arms around her and placing his hands on her back pulls her straight to him. She wraps her arms and legs around him tightly. Jake pulls Ruby’s hair over her shoulder then kisses her neck slowly as she whispers her naughty ideas of what's to come into his ear. 

After tormenting Jake for long moments with her teasing as his kisses get lower she slides off the table and pushes him back into the fluffy chair. She takes her long sweet time dancing for him, continuing to tease him until he can't take it anymore and he carries her to bed, where Ruby makes good on her promises. When they finally finish they fall into a blissful sleep, both forgetting their early morning appointment the next day. 

The morning comes and the puppies start yipping to go out. Ruby drags herself out of bed to open the door. The light is bright and as she rubs her eyes she remembers that she is supposed to meet Josie early. 

She walks over to the bed and pokes Jake. "Get up lazybones," she says in her deep just-woke-up voice. Then she wanders downstairs to let the dogs out and get some coffee. "What time is it?" She asks Niles, who is dusting off the bar. "Morning Ruby. It's about 9:30am." Ruby's eyes pop open and she starts back up the stairs. "If someone comes looking for me tell them we'll be right down!" she calls back over her shoulder as she runs up, holding down Jake's shirt as she does. 

She bursts into their room, "Now you really have to get up and get ready, we're late. I don't like being late for Mr. Gonzales." Ruby begins frantically dressing, choosing a dress instead of her leathers for less suspicion. "Come on Jacob Cook get up!" When Jake just moans from the bed Ruby, only half dressed, walks over then suddenly hops into bed, grabbing the canopy frame and jumping up and down on both sides of her sleepy man. "I...said... GET...UP!!" 

Jake squirms around on the bed dodging her feet and covering his head with his arms, "Alright, alright! I am up, I am up." Jake rolls out onto the floor. "I liked the dancing last night better than this one," he says pulling himself upright. 

"Of course you did darling," Ruby laughs, reaching for Jake so he can help her off the bed, "That dancing had a very different goal." He grabs her waist and twirls her to the floor. "Now that you're up, get dressed please," Ruby says sweetly while getting herself dressed too. Once they are both presentably dressed and armed they head downstairs to get some coffee and wait for Josie. 

After some time goes by and they are both more awake Ruby comments, "You know, maybe Josie said to meet her at the El Parador, I don't remember. Maybe we should go there?" Jake agrees and they head over. Once inside they are greeted by the smell of warm breakfast goodies and are soon sitting with plates piled high by Dorita while they wait for Mr. Gonzales and Josie. 

Mr. Gonzales is the next to join them, attired as the human Mr. Austin. He seats himself at the table with Ruby and Jake and orders food from Dorita. "Ah Mrs. Figures, it is wonderful to see you again and to get an opportunity to dine in your fine establishment," he exclaims. She just roles he eyes, deciding to humor her Grandfather and his play acting. 

"Good morning Mr. Austin," Ruby says while stuffing a piece of her favorite muffin in her mouth. "Good day to enjoy Dorita's fine cooking. Hope you are feeling well today?" He replies, "As well as can be expected under the circumstances. So, have either of you thought of a good French name I should use as my alias when talking to Mr. Earp. If I'm passing myself off as Madge's teacher it would make since my being French, plus I know the language fluently." 

"I forgot you do," Ruby comments, pausing eating briefly. "I should remember, I'm jealous you've traveled everywhere." Ruby looks up briefly before looking back into Mr. Austin's blue eyes. "I don't know much French, only what I have learned from Katherine so far. What about taking the name of that guy she used to work for? The one we met in New Orleans. I forget his name." "A good idea," he states. Ruby comments, "Josie is late, I hope everything is ok." "I'm sure that she will be along soon," he states as he digs into his breakfast. 

When the three are close to finishing the meal Josie storms into the El Parador, obviously upset. She notices Ruby and Jake and starts to head towards the table, stopping suddenly when she sees Mr. Austin. 

She then continues her approach and asks the man "Are you Madge's teacher?" He looks up and says, "Oui, I am. And I recognize you from the festival. Your acting company did a splendid job." Josie says, "Thank you. Sir, I'm afraid that there is some mistake. You cannot come with us, you are not expected. Couldn't you just convince Madge to do what you have taught her?" 

Austin replies, "Madge is going nowhere, and that is final. Personally, I don't think that any of us should be going anywhere. You are putting myself and these others in great danger. Whether I am expected or not you will have to settle for either me or nobody young lady." 

"Ok everyone, calm down." Ruby stands and faces Josie. "Wyatt knows you, me and Jake. It'll be ok. Besides, Wyatt will be happy that we have brought Mr. Austin along, being Madge's teacher, he can do what she can do, only better. Plus," Ruby lowers her voice, "It will be safer for all of us." 

Josie points to Mr. Austin while still staring at Ruby and exclaims "Do you even know this man." Before she can answer Austin states, "No, not really. I've had a drink at their saloon before but that is the extent of it. But Madge knows me very well and she can vouch for me. As I said before Miss. Marcus, I don't have to go at all and frankly would prefer not to. But if your friend wants magical assistance I'm the only person in this town who will help you. Take it or leave it." 

"I trust Madge," is all Ruby says. She looks at Josie and shrugs, before sitting back down to finish the last bites of her breakfast. It was up to her now. Josie reluctantly agrees, stating that she will go rent a carriage. Austin replies, "That is a good idea." She leaves the El Parador. He then signals Dorita to bring him another plate of food and comments, "Nothing like a good debate to build up the appetite."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Prelude Finale - Part J, “Final Meeting with the Earp Vigilantes“, May 22nd, 1882: * 

Ruby finishes her breakfast quickly. She had been through enough in the past months to not be nervous about today It didn't have to be bad after all. "I'm ready when you two fine gentleman are. Let's go meet Josie and get this over with so we can go about enjoying our day." Ruby smiles as she rises from the table. Before exiting the Cantina she finds Dorita and thanks her with a hug for breakfast. She waits for the boys out on the porch. 

Ruby doesn't have to wait long until Josie pulls up out front with the rented carriage, pulled by a pair of horses. Inside Austin looks across to Jake and says, "Well, now that the ladies are gone, what's your plan? I'm figuring on helping these Earps but making it known to them not to bother any of you folks again." 

"Plan?" Jake replies with a look of surprise, "It is hard to plan when you do not have a bloody idea what they are up to. I suppose that is not entirely true. It would make sense that they are trying to avoid Behan and his men, whatever is left of the Cowboy Gang that found its way into that corrupted group. I never did hear what particular service they wanted from Madge." Jake shrugs, "Outwardly, we are just going for a nice ride in the country side and that gallant gentleman gambler, Jake Cook, is along to keep the ladies safe." 

Jake smirks for a second and then gets serious again. "I have an ambivalent relationship with the Earps. I certainly had my problems with them, they did not think twice about abusing me to manipulate Katherine. They seem to be using black mail again. Wyatt did cut me some slack on a couple of occasions, though not substantial. It has been said the enemy of my enemy is my friend. Though I think it is quite a stretch to say Wyatt Earp is my friend, we and the Earps certainly both had trouble with the Cowboy Gang. I would hate to lose the option of having them in on any future trouble with what is left of the Cowboy Gang. Instead, why not just tell them to not bother the ladies any more, and say nothing about me. My plan for today remains unchanged, I am along to protect those in the carriage. Beyond that, I will make it up as I go along. If there are any choices to be made, I will certainly discuss them with you if circumstances allow it." Jake hefts the canvas wrappings that hold his two rifles and then his small travel bag. "How does that sound?" 

Gonzales says, "Good. I'll continue to play up that my relationship is with Madge and not Ruby. I'll let him know not to bother Madge or her girlfriends. How does that sound?" Jake nods his agreement. 

Ruby doesn't have to wait long until Josie pulls up out front with the rented carriage, pulled by a pair of horses. Ruby barely waits for the carriage to stop before hopping up inside. "I hope you're not too angry," Ruby smiles. "Madge was just very frightened." Josie says, "We shouldn't talk about this in public. Where are the men?" 

Ruby shrugs, "They're men, how do I know?" Noticing Josie's nervousness and disproval of her comment she gets out of the carriage. "Sorry," she says sheepishly, "They're inside. I'll go get them." She starts in, but turns back, "Really, it'll be ok." Ruby then heads inside and finds Jake and Mr. Gonzales / Austin. She laces her arm through Jake's. "You two boys ready?" Jake states, "Yes. We are coming." Still arm in arm with Jake, Ruby looks to her teacher, "Mr. Austin? Let's go." 

Ruby leads them outside to the carriage. Jake helps her up and she deliberately sits in the back seat. While their destination again today is the Cochise Head mountain to the east Josie begins the journey north, turning northeast a mile later and then southeast when the mountain can be seen in the distance little more than a miles ahead. Austin keeps looking back and comments that it does not appear that anybody is following them. 

Jake nods and continues to look around as well. Once they are out of town he unwraps the canvas bundle to reveal a Spencer carbine and a Vetterli rifle. He places them at their feet. "It would be pleasant to not need those today." He makes small talk as they ride, but his attention is elsewhere. His hands wander to his pistols to just touch them reassuringly and his eyes scan the horizon. 

As they reach Cochise Head Austin whispers to Jake, "Three O'clock, 120 feet away, between the large oak and the shrubbery. Jake casually glances to the right, seeing a rifle barrel sticking out of the bushes. He also notes a similar rifle barrel to the left around 100 feet up the nearest hillside concealed by some high grass. Fighting the urge to duck, Jake casually whispers back, "Yes, what a lovely day to lay down in the grass on that hill too." He nonchalantly buttons his duster. 

Ruby chats away with Josie, mostly discussing ideas for the play, trying to distract Josie from her worries as they ride. Ruby stays relaxed, knowing Jake and Mr. Gonzales were on guard. They ride for another 200 or so feet when Wyatt and Warren Earp both step out from behind hiding places behind rocks and approach. Neither man is carrying any weapons in their hands, but Wyatt has two revolvers holstered in his belt and Warren has one. 

Josie stops the carriage and runs towards Wyatt. Warren moves closer to the carriage and asks, "Who's your friend Cook?" Jake says, "This would be Mr. Austin. As I understand it, he has come instead of Madge. Mind if I get out and stretch my legs, or are we continuing on from here?" Warren says, "No, we're staying here. Leave those rifle in the carriage, our scouts will give us enough warning if we should need them." 

Ruby climbs out of the carriage, followed by Jake. "Good morning Warren, Wyatt. Mr. Austin is here to give you what you have asked of Madge and then we'll be on our way." Ruby stretches and looks casually up to the sky. "Nice day," she comments easily. Austin steps forward. With his usual Texas drawl he says, "Howdy boys. You may have seen me around Promise City before." 

Wyatt says, "I don't believe that I have." Warren says, "I have, but we've never been introduced." He replies, "I go by the name of Austin." He then drops the Texas accent and switches to a French accent continuing, "Although my name is really Jacques DuMont. Madge Duprey has been my student for a considerable amount of time. She has told me what you want from her and I have agreed to come in her place to do as you wish." Wyatt says, "Well, I guess that is acceptable." 

DuMont/Austin/Gonzales raises his voice an octave and says, "Sir, what is NOT acceptable is your threatening my apprentice." Wyatt says, "I made no such threat." DuMont says, "Oh really? It was clearly an implied threat that you would expose her to the authorities unless she did as you asked. Let me make one thing very clear Mr. Earp. I am not afraid of you and you would be wise to not make an enemy of me. Now, I will do as you ask but first you need to promise me that you will NEVER contact Miss. Duprey and her girlfriends again." 

Wyatt gestures to Josie and says, "Now see here. Miss. Marcus and I have a relationship." DuMont says, "Not her. I was referring to that Miss. West over there and Miss. Duprey's dancers at the Gay Lady, Julia and Fifi. If I hear of you contacting any of those four ever again I will not be happy. Do I make myself clear?" Wyatt and Warren exchange glances. Wyatt says, "Yes, you do sir. Warren and I both agree to those terms, as will Sherm McMasters. I wish you to make all three of us invisible." 

Jake butts in, "Wyatt, is that to escape from this area, or are you still working on revenge? Frankly I do not care how many more Cowboy Gang members you put in a six foot hole, as a matter of fact the more the merrier. However, if you are using this as a method of surprise attack it might cause whatever is left of the local law to be looking hard for folks that could create that effect." 

Wyatt says, "We'll be careful. There aren't many cowboys left and a few of them are still wearing badges. I'm content to let them go for now. But one of the four men who put the bullet in my brother Morgan's back is still walking around Tombstone and I can't rightly leave until he is taken care of." "Who is that?" Ruby asks. 

Wyatt replies, "A man by the name of Hank Swelling. That half-breed, Florentino "Indian Charlie" Cruz confessed to what happened that night. There were four of them there, Cruz, Frank Stillwell, Frederick Bode and Hank Swelling. I've now sent three of them to Hades, only Swelling remains. If Morgan is going to rest in peace I have to see this through." 

Ruby nods, "I understand." She pauses. "If it had been any of my friends I would be doing the same thing. I just wanted to make sure who I knew to stay away from in the days ahead. What will you do afterwards?" Wyatt says, "Well, Josie's heading up to Colorado so I guess we'll do the same." 

Ruby nods again. "Well, I'll stop with my silly questions and let you get about your business." She stands next to Jake and holds his hand, waiting to see what will happen next. Wyatt gives a signal and the men Ruby and Jake have met before named Sherman McMasters and Turkey Creek Johnson arrive. Wyatt speaks privately to the two. Johnson moves back to watch what happens as the other three men approach Austin. "Okay, we're ready for you to work your magic," Wyatt states. 

Austin replies, "It is not that simple, I have some preparations to do first." He heads back to the carriage and removes from his pocket a bag, a metal flask and a book. He reads a few pages of the book and recites an incantation. He then measures out some powder from the bag, which he stirs into the flask. He caps the flasks, gives it a vigorous shake, and then drinks the contents of the flask. He then reads a few more pages before returning to the others. 

Wyatt says, "What was that all about? I thought all you had to do was say a spell." Austin gives him a skeptical look and comments "Oh, so now you are an expert on magic?" Wyatt says, "Magic in general no, but I've heard about how invisibility is done." Austin gives him a stern look and states, "Sir, I do not trust you. Up until I cast the spells upon you and your companions then you need me. The is not the case afterwards, so I was protecting myself against the event that you and your companions make the mistake of trying to harm me." 

Wyatt remarks, "And could you have placed those same protections upon me and my companions?" Austin says, "No, it is a spell for wizards only." Wyatt glances towards Jake and says, "Ringo had similar protections and Cook managed to get around them." Jake interjects, "How would I know if he is doing the same thing Ringo did? What exactly are you trying to say?" 

Wyatt says, "Some of my boys once rode with Ringo, they know that he used wizard magics. Marshall Berg has been telling everyone that it was your shot that brought down Ringo Mr. Cook. Obviously his protections weren't as good as he hoped them to be." "Obviously," Jake remarks. "You will excuse me if I do not understand why you bring all that up." Wyatt gestures to Austin and says, "Just pointing out to the gentleman that magical protections can sometimes be overrated." 

Ruby watches silently from next to Jake, hoping there isn't a showdown between Wyatt Earp and Manuel Gonzales. Jake says, "That is a fine way to set him at ease when he is about to provide help to you." Jake shakes his head back and forth. "I suppose you know your business." He takes a couple steps back away from where Wyatt and the wizard are standing. Austin looks to Jake and says, "It appears that neither Mr. Earp or I are very comfortable with each other." 

He turns back to Wyatt and says, "Then let's just get this over with. Invisibility is rather overrated, as it does nothing to mask sounds or smells. It can also be detected through magical means. I will cast the spell but do not feel that the spell alone allows you to do anything you wish. My suggestion to you would be to set aside this quest for vengeance and move on before the Federal authorities become involved." 

Ruby turns to Austin. "The bargain was for them to be invisible and they would leave Madge alone right? So let's just give them what they want and be done with it so we can get home." Austin replies, "I guess I'll follow the advice of this saloon singer, she seems driven by common sense." He approaches the men and prepares the necessary components and incantations to make the spell work. He casts the spell upon the Earp brothers and McMasters. Austin says, "Well, it's done. Let's leave." He walks back to the carriage and sits in the back. 

Josie turns to Jake and Ruby and says, "Give me a few minutes to say goodbye to Wyatt. It may be a while until we see each other again." Ruby nods, "Take your time Josie, we'll be waiting for you in the carriage." 

Jake and Ruby hop into the carriage next to Gonzales to wait. Ruby keeps her eyes on Josie to make sure the goodbye's go smoothly. When they enter the carriage Austin is just completing a spell of some sort. Once they are seated he mutter to Ruby and Jake "That woman's boyfriend is a fool." "Besides the obvious," she whispers back, "Is something wrong?" 

He replies, "I don't like him. Even though he threatened two of my students I still came here to assist, and he then threatened me. Right now he has a chance to just ride away and be with her but instead he wants to continue with his obsession. That will surely lead to his downfall, how can it not? He's going to break her heart." 

"Unfortunately I've seen some of the stupid things obsessed people do. But it's not our business between the two of them. I will say that he," Ruby nods her head towards Wyatt, "Is full of himself and thinks he can do anything he wants. He's threatened me many times. I'm glad he's not the law here anymore." 

Jake does not engage in the conversation with Ruby and her mentor. Not fully trusting the Earps either, he is instead listening and watching carefully for any unusual sights or sounds that might indicate they are in danger. He cannot fathom any reason they should be at risk from these men, but there is something uncomfortable about the whole business. He also scans the surroundings periodically to make sure there is not others watching or approaching. Austin taps Jake's arm, having noticed Jake looking around intently. He whispers, "The spell I just cast upon myself was Detect Invisibility. I'm not going to let any of them out of my sight." 

They wait for Josie to finish up her goodbyes with her invisible beau. She then walks back to the carriage. Ruby offers a hand down to Josie, "Don't worry, you'll make your self crazy if you do. You'll see him again soon." Josie climbs on board and sits beside Ruby. The first two miles of the journey are in total silence, other than Josie wiping tears from her eyes and blowing her nose into a handkerchief. 

As they near the town Austin says, "Drop me off at the Long Branch Saloon." Josie does as instructed. She then rides up to the Lucky Lady to drop off the other two. Ruby hops off the carriage but turns back to face her friend. "I know you are worried Josie, and I can't tell you not to worry or be afraid. But he is just doing what he thinks is right. Can't say I blame him." She squeezes her friend’s hand. "If you need someone to talk to come and get me." 

Ruby asks, "Jake are you ready?" "Ready," he says gathering up his guns and following Ruby into the saloon. Ruby waves to Josie and walks back into the Saloon with Jake. "Well, that went smoothly. Too smoothly it seems. Do you think something was up with that whole scenario?" 

"Besides all Hades breaking loose if they do what they said they are going to do?" Jake shrugs, "I would not put anything beyond him. What you really want to know is what he said to Josie when she said goodbye. I intend just to keep out of trouble and be very visible here in Promise City so there is no question I was not in Tombstone."


----------



## Silver Moon

Between the "Prelude" and "Chapter 1" falls the events from the Arcade's Gang story "Tombstone", which are Chapters 98 to 100 (100 yet to be posted) of that Story Hour.


*Chapter One, “Painting”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 7:45 A.M. * 

Katherine Kale prepares to start the day, dressing and heading downstairs inside her and Ginnie’s home on East Street. She sees that Ginnie has already left for her part-time job over at Mary and Kevin Kelly’s Dry Good Shop. Kate heads downstairs to the nearly barren kitchen and wonders if she will ever learn to actually cook. 

She enters the larger twenty-foot square section of the first floor designed as the schoolroom. It had taken far longer to get this room ready than she had anticipated. Originally she planned to retain the original rooms but Meagan O‘Hara convinced her of the practicality of a single-room design. But that meant that walls of the original structure required removal and since some of those were weight bearing then support pillars needed to be erected in their place. 

Several men in town had volunteered to help with that, but until Sunday the 14th they had not been available to help, having volunteered to construct the town’s new church as well. Once the church was dedicated and opened they began in earnest, spending that week on the construction followed by a few more days for the walls to be freshly painted and then dry. 

Kate had planned to officially begin teaching at the start of this week, on Monday the 22nd even though some of the ordered textbooks still hadn't arrived. But fate intervened once again in the form of red dots, measles, an outbreak of the disease striking several families in town. 

To contain the disease Doctor James Eaton quarantined the houses where the disease was and also ordered the school to postpone its opening for a week, fearing that some of the other children might have also been exposed to the disease from their playmates. Doctor Eaton had the proper elixirs to treat the disease, which he shared only with the human families of the town. Father Thomas Valdez, the half-elf Mexican & Celtic Priest, was able to treat the non-human children. The affected children were now all recovering and should be able to start the classes the following Monday. 

Kate picked up her handbag and parasol and left the house, locking the door behind her. It occurred to her to go to the Lucky Lady and see Ruby for breakfast, but then she remembered that Ruby and Jake didn't live there anymore, never mind that they wouldn't be awake at this early hour. She turned her steps toward the El Parador. Dorita was already bustling around the Cantina, feeding the breakfast crowd. Kate slipped into the kitchen and asked, "Can I help?" 

The middle-aged wood elf Dorita smiles and says "Get some food, go sit down, and eat! You still way too skinny. Never should have let you move out, you not take good care yourself." "I'm taking care of myself!" Kate protested, following the script of their morning ritual. "My face is getting absolutely round!" In the mirror that morning Kate had noticed her face was getting round. Not for anyone else to notice maybe, but there it was. And it was getting harder to pull her corset tight as well. 

She filled a plate and was on the way out the door when Dorita stopped her and piled more eggs on her plate. Kate leaned over and kissed Dorita's cheek, "I love you too, Mère de mon coeur." Kate says hello to several of the patrons as she finds an available table to eat at. 

The sun was still rising in the sky when Nanuet showed up at Jake and Ruby's new house. She has asked him for a favor, to do some painting in the new house, and he had obliged without hesitation. He was surprised that she asked him to come over so early. I hope she'll be up by now he thinks as he knocks loudly on the door. "Ruby it's Nanuet, I'm here to do that painting we talked about," he yells out after a moment. 

Ruby answers the door in a huff. Standing in her white chemise and skirt she rubs her face with the back of her hand, leaving a smear of yellow paint across her cheek. "Hi Nanuet, come in, you're just in time. I'm starting to get frustrated." She points to the stairs and indicates quiet. "Jake is still sleeping. Wait! Don't... oops too late. You got paint on your... oh never mind." Nanuet accepts her invitation and enters the house. "What seems to be the trouble?" 

"Don't what?" she asks innocently but is quickly distracted. "It's this place! It's so huge! And it's in great shape but I want it to look nice, you know, like a home instead of a house. But there is so much to do!" She pulls at her long hair. "I don't even know where to start. I thought I would paint but think I made a mess just opening the container." 

"Well let me give you a hand. Show me where you are working." Nanuet lets Ruby lead him to the room that she wanted to paint. As they are walking through the house he continues speaking. "Ruby the homemaker huh? I would have never thought it when I first met you. I guess the same for me as well, never stayed put too long myself. Don't worry about it being too much, just take it one thing at a time, and you don't need to do it all yourself." 

"This is going to be the living room," she waves around the room. "I thought the golden yellow color would be pretty." She stops and stares at the walls, shaking her head. Ruby sighs, "I don't know how I got myself into all this. You are right. Five months ago I wouldn't have dreamed of this. I mean, I guess I thought this is all what I really wanted..." She leans over and comes up with a paintbrush. "So I just go up and down with this?" She thrusts the brush towards Nanuet and some paint flings off it, landing on him. "Whoops," she says, obviously embarrassed. 

"Yeah, up and down, only try and get the paint on the wall instead of the elf." he says with a laugh. "You didn't get yourself into this by yourself, you had some help. Life's best moments are surprises I always thought, it's less fun if you always know the outcome. Here, let's get something to put on the floors and move this stuff out of the way. Then we can work on painting technique. Not sure I know that much, but I'm learning." 

Nanuet helps Ruby do the prep work for painting and then they discuss some proper techniques for painting. "Here, not so much paint and hold the brush like this. Try and keep painting in the same direction. Good, that's better." Ruby stands near Nanuet, copying what he is doing, pushing the brush up and down, up and down. "I like surprises. Well, fun surprises anyway." She brushes for a while, trying not to make too much of a mess. 

She says, "This is really hard Nanuet." He replies, "Is it? I find it rather relaxing. I like how the paint covers up the old stuff, gives it a new look, and it is so easy for you to see how much progress you are making. Take a step back and see how far you've gotten already." 

Ruby steps back and looks at the wall. "I didn't mean the painting. I meant everything else. It's hard staying and fighting for what you want." She looks at Nanuet's section of the wall, coming out much better than her own. "I had to get this place, if I was staying here in Promise City. I was too nervous about Colin to stay in the Lucky Lady." She pauses for a long moment. 

She blushes, "It's not the only reason why I wanted this place or even trying so hard to make it nice though." He says, "What? You're still losing sleep over Turner? He's gone Ruby, he can't hurt you anymore. What else do you have on your mind though? I mean if you are buying a house with Jake things must be OK with you two right?" She replies, "No, I'm not losing sleep over Turner. Not anymore anyway. He is gone, that is true, but I am not sure how gone is gone. Living here is better. Him, or others like him, can't get in unless we invite them." 

Ruby gets back to painting. "Sure, everything is great with me and Jake. I just want this place to be nice for him so he will be happy. Well, me too, I want it to be nice for me too. We did sorta have a fight, a disagreement, a couple of weeks ago when we got back from Thomaswell." She looks sideways at Nanuet, "But everything is ok now. I guess as long as I give him what he wants," she gives a light laugh and shrug, "Not that I mind it." 

"You think that a nicely decorated house is what makes him happy? We both know Jake better than that. I think if he was with you Ruby he would be happy in a tent. I am sure he appreciates the effort that you make, things like the room you decorated in the Lucky Lady and what you are doing now, but that is not what is most important. He loves you for who you are, and he is not looking for a woman that can keep up a nice home. He loves you for your spirit, the way you handle yourself and how you deal with life. He loves you, not any house." Nanuet takes a step back to look at the progress. "See you're getting the hang of it. You don't need to push so hard though, let the brush do the work." 

"No," she says, trying not to push on the brush so hard, "I didn't mean the house is what he wants, silly. I meant as long as I stay with him and do the things that make him happy." Ruby blushes and turns her face away from Nanuet. "Actually, I told him I would give him what he wants and I will. I love him more than anything. It's.. well... I never thought this would happen." She paints another stripe on the wall. "We fought about getting married. He doesn't want to. I thought I didn't either but I changed my mind and I did. Or do. Well, did. We decided that was never going to happen so I am trying not to think about it too much. It was a stupid idea. " 

"But when we bought the house someone made a comment...about us living together and not being married. I really used to not care what people thought about me at all but it really hurt me. I know I shouldn't let it get to me but I couldn't help it." She gives Nanuet a half smile. "I bet your people don't even worry about such stupid things, huh?" 

He replies, "Not that marriage is a stupid thing, but it is certainly different amongst my people. We have courting and weddings, but it doesn't hold as much sway as it does here. Elves tend to be a bit looser with their morals when they are younger, spending time with many partners. When an elf meets their life mate they know. There is no doubt." Nanuet dips his brush and continues painting, pondering his next words before continuing. 

"Things don't always go as planned, and people's expectations, wants and desires change as they mature. You were forced to grow up quickly I know, but maybe not all of you matured at the same time and only now do you see marriage as a good option, I don't see that as an unlikely scenario. Also, I know you never expected to meet anyone like Jake, just as I never figured on being a shaman or meeting Minerva. I wouldn't give up on marriage just yet, but be patient. If it is meant to be then it will happen. Jake loves you, that much is obvious. Your bond is stronger than many people I have seen who are married, and that is more important. Hmmm, looks like we might need a ladder after all. Do you have one?" 

Ruby smiles and shakes her head. "No, we don't have much except some new furniture. We can steal one from the Lucky Lady I suppose." Ruby steps back again. "Hey, this isn't coming out so bad." She wipes her hand across her face again, leaving another golden streak. "Once you get use to it anyway. As for maturing, I am quite mature." She pauses, "Except when I'm not. Jake and I are perfect for each other in that regard. I suppose that is why we fell in love." Ruby cracks up laughing. 

"Well I think you're getting the hang of the painting and maybe even your relationship with Jake. I am going to go grab that ladder. Anything else you can think of that you might need while I'm out?" "Not unless you can find someone else to paint this place," she laughs. "I'll keep going until you get back." She gets back to painting but stops and looks at Nanuet over her shoulder, "Thanks Nanuet, you're a good friend. I tried to talk to the girls but... well, I felt like they didn't understand." 

Nanuet stops on his way out "Just being me I guess. It is good to know that you feel you can talk to me. I'm learning a bit about how to be a good listener. All this priestly training I guess. Give me a few minutes, I'll be right back." "Well, thanks. Hey how about some coffee?" she says as she gets back to painting. "I'll need it to get more than this room done." Nanuet leaves the house and heads over to the Lucky Lady in search of a ladder. 

Kate is almost done her meal when Mr. David Melany from the Western Union Telegraph Office charges through the doorway. His eyes wander around the room until his eyes stop upon Kate. He approaches the table and states “Mrs. Kale, I have a telegram for you.” He hands it to her and then departs It reads: 

*Katherine. The Seagrams are now en route to Arizona along with Mr. Pickering, his entourage of six students and the remainder of the books that you ordered. Henri, Phillip your mother and I are all on this trip to see your new home. Our train arrives in Tombstone at noon on Thursday, May 25th. I suspect that your mother will be exhausted from the long train journey and the Wells Fargo Company has also indicated that their stagecoach to Promise City would not be able to accommodate all eleven of us. So Pickering and his boys will take the Coach on Thursday while I have booked rooms for the family at the Cosmopolitan Hotel in Tombstone for Thursday night. General Pleasants and his friends will be arriving in Tombstone on the morning of Friday the 26th, so we will meet them and then travel together to Promise City that afternoon. Fondly looking forward to seeing you again. Please inform Mr. Booth that his purchases are now traveling west under my watchful eye. Your loving father, Frederick * 

Kate jumped up from her table and ran into the kitchen. "Look Dorita," she sang out, pushing the telegram toward the startled wood elf. "They'll be here on Friday! Oh, the house isn't half-ready to be seen, half wall-papered and all the pretty things packed up to keep from getting paint on them. You'll have room here for my family won't you? It's only two rooms, and I think I asked you to keep them, although now I can't remember if I did or not," she laughed. 

Dorita replies, "Good you ask before I rent the rooms out to all the dwarven prospectors who come for weekend. Si, I hold two rooms for Kate's family, they always be welcome here." "Thank you, Dorita. How could I be happier? I'll have my human family and my elvan family all together in one place. I was supposed to find someplace for General Pleasants and his friends to live in here, but I haven't seen anything much available. I have to talk to Conrad at lunchtime anyway, I'll see if he knows of anything then. I should talk to someone about boarding Mr. Pickering and his students as well." Kate kissed Dorita's cheek. "I'll be back at lunchtime. Maybe I'll just run by Jake and Ruby's and see if she's awake before I start all this work." 

Kate had hurried out into the street and made the walk over to her friend's new home. Her knocking was loud enough to be heard by someone who was awake, but not to wake anyone up. Meeting either of the residents when you woke them up wasn't a pleasant experience. 

Meanwhile, Nanuet enters the Lucky Lady. It is a bit after the breakfast hour and there are only a few patrons present. One is Don Wainwright, one of Jake Cook's poker players who owns a mercantile story in town, which specializes in the sale of musical instruments and sheet music. He is sitting at the bar having a mug of hot coffee while talking to Harry Rote, who assists at both the Saloon and the liquor distribution business run by one of the Lucky Lady's co-owners, Niles Hoover. 

Lucky Lady Manager and the aforementioned co-owner Hoover is sitting at one of the tables drinking a mug of coffee with Austin Blake, owner of Drover’s Livery and Drover’s Hotel. Nanuet says hello to the men present at the saloon and tells Niles that he will be borrowing a ladder for a little while. "Helping Ruby with some painting, shouldn't be too long." Niles tells Nanuet, "If you see Jake or Ruby please ask them to stop by, Mr. Austin and I would like to have a short chat with them." Nanuet states, "Oh sure thing, I am headed back to their new house right now, Ruby should definitely be there." 

A block to the east, It doesn't take long for Ruby to answer the door, covered in paint. "Good morning Kate, come on in. What brings you by so early?" Kate replies, "It's not early, it's nearly nine o'clock. I just wanted to show you this," she smiled and pushed out the telegram. "And ask, since you just looked for a house if you know if there are any others available. I was supposed to keep my eye open for someone, but I haven't seen anything empty. I'm so excited. I didn't realize Maman and the boys would come too." 

Ruby chuckles, "It IS early, for people like us anyway. You should know by now we're night owls." Ruby pushes some hair off her face and reads the telegram. "Wow Kate, that is very exciting. Your whole family is coming here, that's great. As for the houses, I had asked Niles and he told me about this one. But he might know of others, being a bartender people tell him all kinds of things. Nanuet is here helping me paint, so if you want to go over and ask him yourself feel free. Otherwise, I could go after I'm done." 

"I knew they were coming, but I suppose it didn't seem real. If they stay long enough they could get to see your play, Ruby. And you are covered in paint. I'd suggest skipping the bath and getting the paint off you the easy way," she laughed and wiggled her fingers to indicate a spell. "I need to find a place that can handle Mr. Pickering and his students as well, so I'll go do that first, then I'll head over to the Lady. If you're finished by then I'll see you there, how's that?" 

Ruby answers, "You think they are staying that long, long enough to see the play I mean? When are they arriving? I'll give you some advice, don't put them in the Double Eagle. That woman is a prude and obviously a huge supporter of the Vigilance Committee. Don't give her any business.” Ruby looks down at her clothes and laughs. "Hey, painting is hard work! But your suggestion is noted, it's a good idea." 

Kate replies, "They'll be here Friday evening. I'm not sure how long they're staying, but it's a long trip to make to just turn around and go back again. And don't worry, I don't plan to give the Vigilance Committee any business if I can help it. I'd sent them over to Dorita, but she's already holding rooms for my family and she's always full up on the weekends. It will probably have to be the Promise City Hotel, I think most of the boarding houses are about full, and they wouldn't want short term residents anyway." 

Nanuet then takes the ladder and heads back to the house. He knocks on the door before entering and sees Ruby and Kate chatting. "Good morning Kate.” "Good morning," Kate answered happily. Nanuet says, “Ruby, I'm just going to bring this ladder to the room we were painting. Niles is at the Lucky Lady, said he and Austin Blake from the Drover's Hotel wanted to talk to you about something. I can finish up the painting if you want to head over now and see what they want." 

"Oh really? I wonder what they want?" Ruby says to herself. "Well Kate, if you want to go now, I will go with you. I am curious what they want to talk about." Kate almost handed the paper to Nanuet before remembering he couldn't read English. She tells him, "You'll have to come to dinner at the El Parador on Friday and meet my family, Nanuet!" 

He states, "Oh really? Your family is coming to visit are they? I'll be there and I'll be sure to bring my best manners. I am sure you are excited about their visit." Kate says, "Just bring yourself, Nanuet, that is all I need. You come with manners all built in." Kate turned back to Ruby and said, "Seems you need to go to the Lady anyway. I wonder what Austin Blake could want?" 

Nanuet then turns back to Ruby "Well I'm going to finish up that room now that I can reach. I'll lock up if I finish before you get back." Ruby says, "Thanks Nanuet, that's be great. Although I am sure I won't be too long, I can't imagine what they might want to chat about, so I should be back to help." "Thanks Nanuet, that's be great. Although I am sure I won't be too long, I can't imagine what they might want to chat about, so I should be back to help."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two, “Finding Lodgings”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 9:15 A.M. * 

Ruby takes Kate's arm and steps out the door. "Let's go find your friends a house." They walk the whole one block over to the Lucky Lady. Once inside Ruby finds Niles and Austin. "Good morning gentleman. I heard I've been summoned?" 

Lucky Lady Manager and co-owner Niles Hoover is sitting at one of the tables drinking a mug of coffee with Austin Blake, owner of Drover’s Livery and Drover’s Hotel. Blake states “Good Morning Miss West. I would like to talk to you about a business proposition. Mr. Hoover says I should secure a tentative agreement from each of the owners before we continue negotiations." Niles nods. 

Blake continues, “Well, my wife Vera about how the town is becoming frightfully short of hotel rooms, with the Promise City Hotel and El Parador both often finding themselves at full capacity. Vera and I have decided that we would like to add two more floors onto our restaurant to turn it back into a hotel and restaurant.” 

Ruby smiles easily at Austin. "I don't think we actually decided yet what we are doing with the renovation Mr. Blake and one of our options was opening as a hotel. We agree with you, this town is very short on hotel rooms. But we are always interested to hear business opportunities. What did you have in mind?" Ruby slides into a chair at the table and indicates for Kate to do the same if she'd like. Kate took the offered chair and listened with interest. General Pleasant's friend would be needing work when he arrived, and a building boom would provide that at least for his first few weeks. 

Blake says, “You and I both sell food and drink but our other services differ. Our place doesn’t offer gambling or entertainment while up until now your place hasn't offer lodgings and ours hasn't since our first few months of operation. What we do have that you don't have are a barn, corral or stable. I would also be able to a place for you and your patrons to board horses and house carriages. 

Vera has always says that she wouldn’t want gambling on our premises although she is not opposed to our partnering with a gambling establishment. She is, however, adamantly opposed to prostitution, which eliminates our ever partnering with the Long Branch, Palace or Gay Lady. I personally find the Peacock’s all to be small and unappealing so that means either the Lucky Lady or the Comique. I figured I’d start the conversation here since I already have an arrangement buying my liquor from Niles." 

Ruby taps her lip. "Do you have experience running a hotel Mr. Blake? And what would you like from us in return?" He replies, "The reason our place is called Drover's Hotel in the first place is that we started out renting rooms. But the restaurant business was more profitable so we knocked out some walls and expanded that room instead. We've been talking about getting back into the hotel business for a while now. We're just looking to rent reasonably priced rooms to the common folk and Niles here seemed to think you were planning to go for a more upscale clientele here, so we wouldn't necessarily be direct competitors. 

Honestly though, what we really need is your Mr. Mills. I'd like to hire him for a month or two to manage the construction. I’ve watched how efficiently he's supervised the construction of your top floor and your new addition so I would want him to perform work in a similar capacity at my establishment.” 

A look of surprise crosses Ruby's face. "No Mr. Mills? That would be a very difficult thing not having him, he does so much for us here. And I don't know how comfortable he would be with that, we would have to ask him." Ruby again ponders, "I am sure we can find a way to help each other out. We should run all this by Jake and see what he thinks. He's very good at getting the maximum benefits for all involved in every situation. So are you suggesting some sort of swap of services? Any ideas about how we would arrange it?" 

He replies, "Well no, that's why I started talking to Niles about it. He said I'd have to talk to all of you. I know that Mills lives here. If he's busy working for Vera and me instead for a couple of months then I'd be willing to pay you for his room and board. I can stop by this evening when Mr. Cook and Mr. Kane are around to discuss this further if you'd like." 

She says, "That's a good idea, why don't you stop by later. I will inform Mr. Cook of your ideas and this will give him time to think it over. Maybe we should ask Jeff if he'd even be interested. So, we'll see you later then?" Ruby turns to Niles. "Kate was wondering if you'd heard of any other houses available for purchase. She has some friends coming to town who need a place to live." Kate turned to Mr. Blake and said, "If you're going to build on, he'll be needing work as well. I'm not sure he's ever done construction, but perhaps I could introduce you Friday or Saturday?" Austin Blake says he'll be back later and leaves. 

Niles thinks for a minute and says, "Let's see, there's that place on South between Hamilton Fisk's house and the cemetery. Used to belong to Elton Hubbard but he sold it to Fisk not that long ago. I don't believe that Fisk has been using it for anything. Also on South is the old Indian Head Saloon. It's been empty ever since Hubbard evicted Porter Norris from it for housing those criminals who robbed the gun shop. 

What else, let me see...Burton Lumley owns a vacant lot on Front where O'Reilly's Cafe used to be. That burned down last December, accidentally lit on fire by one of his patrons, that drunk who published the Promise City Herald. I think I heard about something being available over on East as well, part of the building where those elvan twins live in." 

Kate says, "Thank you, Mr. Hoover, you're very helpful. I think we'll avoid the one Mr. Fisk owns. I wouldn't want Mr. Caudell to get fleeced his first day here. I'll speak with Mr. Hubbard about the old saloon, and I have to go back to the El Parador for lunch today, so I can talk to whichever twin happens to be around then. As long as I have your ear, which boarding house would you recommend for a single gentleman?" 

He replies, "No question about that, the Double Eagle. That's where Harry and I lived before Ruby twisted our arms about moving in here. Hannah Milford is a great cook, one of the best in town. They provide breakfast and lunch as part of the boarding. They've rented out my old room but still have Harry's available, plus the one that Danby Jones used to rent too." 

She says, “Thank you again, Mr. Hoover. Ruby honey, I'm going to run and finish making my arrangements. I'll be at the El Parador for lunch if you're hungry, otherwise I'll see you for work tonight." Kate kissed her friend's cheek, then floated out of the Lady. Ruby interjects, "Kate... you're not going to..." Ruby shakes her head, her friend had already left. What has gotten into that girl? Ruby thinks to herself, “She just told me this morning she wasn't going to give them any business“. 

Ruby asks Niles, "So what did you think of his proposal? Having somewhere to put people's horses would be beneficial, but I can't see how we can be without Jeff for a month or two.” 
He says, "It's not just the horses but a place for the carriages too. If you're really looking to make the Lucky Lady the draw for the rich and famous that's how many of them will get here. 

As for Jeff, well that addition is just about done, he says it will be finished by early next week. As for the other work around here, that new guy Thom has helped out a lot, but even with him things were difficult last week when both Jeff and Nanuet were away. It made for a lot of extra work around here for Harry Rote and me to do. 

As luck would have it, we might be able to spare Jeff for a while. My nephew will be coming soon, he'll be spending the summer with me. He's only seven, too young to travel alone, so a family friend named George Kilgore is accompanying him. George is currently between jobs at the moment and I trust him, he could help fill in for Jeff for a while.” She asks, “And how we can make this work to our advantage." 

He replies, "I say we leave that aspect of it to our two gambler partners, they make their living by working advantages." She states, "Niles, it sounds like you've thought it out already. I'm not against this, it sounds like it could work out for everyone. I just didn't want to get the short end of the stick, if you know what I mean. But you're right, Jake and Job will be better to make those decisions." "I will head home and tell Jake about it. We'll see you later." 

She bids him good-bye and heads back home. "Nanuet?" she calls out, "Are you still here?" "Still here!" he hollered out from the room he was still busy painting. "Just touching up and then I figure I will clean up a bit. You'll have to let me know what other rooms you'll want painted next." 

"Nanuet, I need every room down here painted! Thanks for offering," she giggles. "Upstairs was already done so you're off the hook for that." Ruby walks back in and picks up the paintbrush again. "So, Mr. Blake of the livery wants to steal Jeff away from us for the summer. You believe that?" she says with a smile. He replies, "Really? What does he want with Jeff? Are you going to let Jeff work somewhere else? He does a lot of stuff for you guys." 

"Well, they want to build a hotel so they need Jeff's expertise. Our renovations are almost complete so in that way we won't be needing him. I don't know what we would do without Jeff. Unless of course someone else wanted to take over his job while he was away..." 

Ruby glances at Nanuet with a smile. "I don't even know if Jeff wants to do it." Nanuet says, "What? Why are you looking at me like that. I'm not as smart as Jeff Ruby, I just do the little stuff. I mean if you need me you know I'll do whatever you want but, well I just figure I'm not up to snuff." 

Nanuet says, "Oh I know that, not too many people are as good at the building stuff as Jeff. But having someone with brains at the door... you know that is important. Niles says he has someone who also can help so it wouldn't be all on you. Just an idea for you to get some more money is all." Ruby turns back to the wall. "Wow this is coming out great. Your part is anyway," she laughs. "How will I make it up to you? Having your help that is?" 

He replies, "Make it up to me? What are you talking about? You don't have to do anything. Did you forget that I work for you? I don't mind doing work, need to have something to keep myself busy. Let me talk it over with Minerva, but it sounds like a good idea and I am honored." "Make up to you helping with the house silly. What? Did you think we're paying you for this?" Ruby laughs. She says, “Well if you insist then I'll have to think about it. I'm sure I can come up with something if I put my mind to it. For the meantime, let's finish what we started here." He states, "Good idea, let's finish." 

Kate walked down to the Double Eagle. She went inside and peeked in the dining room looking for either of the Milford's. Hannah Milford is busy in the kitchen. She notices Kate and stops what she is doing. "Hello Mrs. Kale," she states. "Is there something I can help you with? Will you be needing anything for the school?" 

Kate replies, "Oh, nothing for the school, but thank you for asking. I came on behalf of a friend, General Henry Pleasants. The Seawell's have hired him to help manage their mining operations, and he'll be arriving on Friday. He asked me if I might look around for a room for him before he arrived. I asked Mr. Hoover where he'd recommend, and he said yours was the best place, hands down. I wonder if you might have a room available?" 

Hannah Milford tells Kate, "Oh, we have two. We did have three just a few weeks ago but I rented the largest one out to Mr. Laughton, the new teller at Condon's Bank. I believe I've heard of this Mr. Pleasants before, a war hero wasn't he? Come on upstairs, I'll show you the rooms." 

They go upstairs in the three-story brick building. One room is ten-foot square and on the second floor in the northwest corner of the building. The other is slightly larger, ten-by-twelve feet, and on the center of the eastern side of the building. Both rooms are furnished with twin-sized beds, a dresser, corner table, sitting table, coat rack and upholstered chair. She says, "I showed this room to Colonel Michael Seawell. He liked that the windows look down upon the Morand complex. He was eventually persuaded to board at Fly's Boarding House instead, as it was right next door to their offices." 

Kate states, "It's a lovely room, and it is a nice view of the complex." As they had mounted the stairs, Kate remembered what Ruby had said about this place, although she herself hadn't heard anything against Mrs. Milford. Ruby must have meant the Great Western. They held committee meetings there. "Yes, Mr. Pleasants was an Union army engineer, which is the capacity in which he's been hired by the Seawells. I don't want to speak for him, but I can certainly recommend the room. Since you have two rooms available there's no rush. I hope you'll let me know if that changes before Friday?" 

Hannah says, "Oh I will. And please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you with the school. If you'll be needing lunches for yourself and the other teachers you could get them here, maybe send a student over to pick them up for you. I have a similar arrangements with Condon's Bank and Johnson's Barber and Bath shop." 

Kate replies, "Thank you. I don't find ready support everywhere, I appreciate the offer very much. 
As far as lunches go, all I have to do is walk though a door and I'm in my kitchen," she laughed. "But I must also admit I'm a miserable cook and there may be days when I'd far rather eat someone else's cooking. I'll consider the idea." Kate said goodbye to Mrs. Milford. 

She made her way over to Fly's Boarding House, again going inside and looking for one of the proprietors. Janet Fly is around, "Hello neighbor," she calls out to Kate, "Roger's out back in the photo studio if you're looking to schedule a picture." Kate replies, "Hello! I hadn't thought of having my picture taken, but my family will be arriving for a visit on Friday night. We just might want a picture taken while they're here. I actually came about the boarding house." 

Kate finally reached the other woman and explained again about Mr. Pleasants. "I'm just looking ahead for him to see where rooms are available and which he might like. You're not full up, are you?" She says, "Pleasants? That name sounds familiar. We still have one open room. He might like it here, what with Colonel Seagram staying here too. The Colonel liked the fact that his office is right next-door and he can watch it from his room window. Some people avoid our places as two of our tenants are not fully human, but if he can accept living under the roof with a half-elf or half-orc he's welcome to stay here. 

Our other tenants are very nice as well, you should come by for dinner some time, all four men are single and have good jobs doing honest work. We have staying here Neman Sanders, Roy Ryder and Luis Hodges who all work for Neil Cassidy. Plus Wells Fargo clerk Coolie Fagen. Walter O'Reilly recently came back to town and mentioned being interested in taking the remaining room here but Roger isn't so sure about him." 

"Why Janet Fly, are you matchmaking? I doubt any of those gentleman would be interested in me, and I'm really not looking," she said with good humor. "Who's Walter O'Reilly?" Janet Fly replies, "He's a sweet young man who used to own a cafe and restaurant on Front Street. But his place burned down last December and he moved to Tucson. That didn't work out so now he's back, working as a waiter and cook for Alice and Haywood Smith over at the Silver Dollar Restaurant. I like Walter, but Roger isn't sure about having somebody living here who was associated with a fire, even though it really wasn't Walter's fault." Kate says, "Well, I imagine especially with the photo studio attached fire is something he would be nervous about. It 'really wasn't his fault'? I take it he was implicated in it somehow?" 

Janet Fly says, "He had left the cafe to go run an errand and asked one of his customers to keep an eye on things. But the customer was that newspaperman, that awful drunkard Parker Baxter, and he was in the worst possible combination, both drunk and hungry. He went to cook himself up something and set the whole place on fire. Poor Walter was heartbroken about loosing everything he owned. Baxter only gave him $ 50 as compensation for the loss. Walter sold the building lot to Burton Lumley and left town." 

Kate replies, "The poor man. Although I have to wonder why he would leave Baxter in charge of anything. Still, it's good he feels he can come back. It's hard to live in a place where you experienced a loss." Some of the glow faded from Kate's face for a moment before the moment passed. "Well, could I see the room you have so I can tell the General about it?" 

Janet leads up upstairs, which has a narrow central corridor running east to west with three rooms off on each side. The available room is on the southeast corner. It is ten-by-ten feet in size with a bed, side table with gas lantern, dresser and clothing rack. From the south window is an excellent view of Jake and Ruby's new house 30 feet away. The east window over looks the single-story 15-foot square photo studio and then to Kate's house set another 15 feet further back from the studio. 

"This is a cozy room. And considering the view is of my house and Jake and Ruby's new house, I think I'd like to know that a friend lives in this room," she laughed. Janet Fly makes a very distasteful facial expression at the mention of Jake and Ruby but refrains from any verbal comment. The two women started back down the stairs. "I hope the children won't bother you too much on school days. One thing I'm missing is a schoolyard. During their lunch and recess I'm sure there'll be a lot of running and shouting." 

Janet says, "Children are wonderful. Roger and I haven't been blessed yet, but we are hoping to have a family some day ourselves. And now that you have found yourself an honest and respectable job you will no longer be forced to play piano at that awful saloon. I do hope that you come by for supper some time, the men here are of a much better moral standard that those who you've been forced to associate with until now. I'm sure that when you are ready to be courted at least one of them will show an interest." 

A faint look of regret crossed Kate's face and she thought to herself, “Another person who will no longer be a friend once Diana's gift is apparent.” She says, "I haven't associated with anyone I don't wish to, Mrs. Fly," Kate said gently. "Well, that's not quite true, I could do without seeing Tony Lucky again. But I enjoy playing piano, and as I don't have one working at the Lucky Lady gives me the opportunity. I'm sure your boarders are perfect gentlemen and will be excellent neighbors. Perhaps someday soon Ginnie and I will both come for dinner. Thank you for your help. I'll come by next week perhaps about a picture after I talk to my father." 

Kate left Fly's with a bit less spring in her step, although anyone who saw her would still only see a much happier woman than they were used to. She returned to her own house and continued unpacking some of the boxes that had arrived from Boston, making the kitchen a much more inviting room with the pretty fabrics for her table and cabinets. Once lunchtime approached Kate left again and returned to the El Parador.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Three, “Lunch and Dessert”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 11:00 A.M. * 

Ruby and Nanuet finish painting the living room and reception area. When they are done Ruby gets him a glass of lemonade that Maria had dropped off with ice from the icebox. They sit together on the porch. "Wow, that was a lot of work, my arm is killing me! But it looks great. Thanks again for all your help. Just two more rooms to go then I can decorate." She sips at her lemonade. "I should wake up Jake. He doesn't normally sleep this late." 

Ruby and Nanuet sit and chat for a little while longer. Finally, Ruby stands and places her lemonade on the porch. "I am going to run a do a quick errand. I guess I kept Jake up too late last night," she laughs, "So I don't want to wake him just yet. Feel free to make yourself at home." Ruby gives Nanuet a quick kiss on the cheek before making her way to the intersection of East and South Street, ending her trip at the O'Hara's house. 

She knocks on the door, guessing one of the many people who live there should be home. She hears Meagan O'Hara's heavily accented Irish voice say, "Who is it?" from the other side of the door, which remains shut. "It's Ruby West," she calls back, "A friend of Katherine Kale's." She calls back, "Oh yes, I remember. I'm afraid that I can't open the door Miss. West, Caitlin has the measles. We're all taking the medicine and shouldn't be contagious but the Doctor says we shouldn't take any chances and say quarantined until at least Friday." 

"Oh my," Ruby comments before she has a chance to catch herself. "Does Kate know? More importantly, do you need anything?" She says, "When I spoke to Kate on Monday that was before Caitlin broke out. We've stayed put since then. We're fine though, Dorita has been bringing food over for us." 

"That's good. If you need anything else tell Dorita to tell one of us." Ruby pauses. "I came because I have a job I need filled and thought maybe someone in your household could use one. But this seems like a bad time, talking though the door and all..." "Well, why don't I stop by your place for lunch on Friday and we can talk then," Ruby replies. 

"That sounds good. Take care of yourself until then. Try not to go too crazy cooped up with all those kids!" Ruby heads back to her house. Nanuet was still relaxing on the porch. "Now I'm going to wake up Jake," she laughs. Heading inside and upstairs she stands for a moment in the doorway to her new room. She smiles at the scene before striding to and hopping into the bed. "Wake up sleepy head!" she says loudly. "You're late in telling how much you love me today!" 

Ruby attempts to wake up Jake mostly unsuccessfully. "Fine, I'm going to have lunch with Kate then. But I need to talk to you today about business at some point so make sure to find me 
please." Nanuet finishes his lemonade with Ruby and then when she heads off for lunch he heads to get cleaned up and find Minerva. Ruby cleans the paint off herself and dresses. She kisses a sleepy Jake and heads over to the Cantina for lunch. 

Kate waved to Ruby as she came inside and sat down. Her plate was loaded again, courtesy of Dorita and Kate was slowly making her way through it. "How was the morning? Conrad must be sleeping in, since he's not here yet." Dorita brings them both beverages and says "Conrad not here now, he here hour ago then go off with Arcade's Gang." 

Kate replies, "Oh. Well, it wasn't very important. My father just wanted to make sure he knew something he ordered would arrive when they did. I hope there isn't any trouble." Dorita says "No trouble, they say they just need his help with something. I'm sure he be back for supper, I tell him you looking for him." "Thank you, Dorita. Just don't let him panic about it," she smiled. "He has a tendency to worry." 

Kate says, "Ruby what did Jake think of what Mr. Blake had to say? I'll admit I was a little lost. Beside offering a place for your clientele to stable their mounts and vehicles and getting Jeff for a foreman I wasn't sure what else he was looking for." "I didn't tell him yet," Ruby replies, anxiously looking for her own plate from Dorita. "He is being lazy today and sleeping in." 

"Honestly, I don't know how the situation works out for us. We could pay Austin for the ability to stable the horses and such. I don't know if he was referring to sending customers our way for gambling and entertainment. But if he opens a hotel it will be competition for us, even if our place is nicer than his. He didn't seem to have many answers, except what he needs from us." 

"Taking Jeff is worth more than room and board, that's for sure. I don't know how we could be without him. Niles said he has someone who could help replace him and Nanuet could also work more but I'm just not sure Jeff is replaceable. Especially during this time we will be so crazy, and we need to hire all kinds of new people... Ugh!" Ruby puts her head in her hands. "It's too much to think about. This is Jake's department." 

Dorita brings Ruby her plate of food and asks Kate if she wants any more. While the two women are eating they see Burton Lumley, owner of the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon, enter the building. He goes over to the bar and speaks briefly to Dorita's husband Pedro. On his way out of the building he notices Ruby and Kate and stops at their table. 

He tells them "The Promise City Merchant's Association will be meeting tonight at 5:30 at the Town Hall Building." Ruby replies, "Thank you Mr. Lumley. Is this a scheduled meeting or is something going on?" Lumley replies, "It's unplanned. Judge Isby is back in town with news of the Governor's answer to our petition to incorporate. He's called for a combined meeting of our group and the Promise City Vigilance Committee." 

Kate says, "Thank you, Mr. Lumley, I'll be there. This ought to be interesting. We're going to have to work with the Vigilance Committee if it's good news and that will be a challenge." He replies, "We will indeed, we will need consensus from a majority of both groups in order to accomplish anything. Thankfully their two newest members, Derek Avery and Zeb Cook, seem to be more reasonable than the other three so that should help." 

Kate replies, "Let's hope so. Everyone's going to have to give a little, even the Vigilance Committee. I'll see you this afternoon, Mr. Lumley." The man tipped his hat and hurried off to continue spreading the word about the meeting. Kate turned to Ruby and said, "I get the feeling it will be a frustrating few weeks trying to deal with that committee." 

Ruby laughs, "You get the feeling? I'm pretty sure that is a fact Kate. They are the most stuck-up, prudish people I have ever met. If the answer is yes to incorporate, no one is going to agree on who should run this town." Ruby rolls her eyes, "What a mess it will be. As for myself," she begins digging into her food, "I could care less about it. Although tonight's meeting should be interesting. Sparks will be flying. Maybe I'll come along, should be an open meeting I would guess." 

Kate replies, "Even if it's not, you hold a stake in one of the represented businesses. It shouldn't be hard to get them to let you in. I know you don't care whether we're incorporated or not, but if the governor approved the request you'll probably care about who ends up in charge. And as you say, the flying sparks should be entertaining. It's turning out a much busier day than I expected." 

"It doesn't matter who is in charge. In the end who's in charge is the person with the most money in their pocket." Ruby shrugs. "So I don't actually care. If whomever it is makes my life hard then I'll leave." Ruby scoops some chili into her mouth. "Which would suck, but that's life and the way of politics." 

Kate answers, "Well then I'll care enough for both of us, since I don't want you to leave. I'm selfish that way. I won't let anyone chase me away from the place I chose for my home. You're right, politics isn't pretty, or particularly honest much of the time. But at least here we have a chance to have a say right from the beginning and perhaps keep some of those people from getting too much influence." 

Ruby rolls her eyes, "You can try Kate, but I know from personal experience how unlikely that is." She pauses. "And... you're a woman. They don't give you too much say to start. Me on the other hand, I don't really care what rules they put in effect. I generally get my way in the bedroom," she smiles with a twinkle in her eyes. Ruby continues to eat. "So what are you doing today? Besides the meeting that is." 

"Just checking with the hotel to make sure they'll have room for Mr. Pickering and his students. Then I'll probably go home and try to get some work done on the house. With my family coming I want it to look nice. I'm afraid Maman is not going to be impressed with my new home." 

Ruby replies, "I know about getting work done on a house, though I can't believe I can say I even have a house of my own! As for your family, they'll get used to it. This is your life now and if they love you they'll love all the things about you. I can help you if you want. Although our decorating styles are definitely not the same. I'm sure you have ideas already and I can help. I might complain a little though, my arms hurt from painting," she laughs. 

Ruby says, "I should tell Jake about the business stuff at some point, but that can wait." Kate replies, "He's got to wake up at some point," Kate laughed. "As long as he knows before the meeting, and about the meeting, it'll be fine. All that's really left to do is finish the wallpapering in the parlor and then to unpack my packages from Boston. You like opening packages, I know. 

If you're about done, let's run to the hotel and then we can do the fun parts of decorating a house. But you have to promise to let me help you with yours in return." "You know Kate," Ruby says while finishing the remainder of her plate, "A little over 5 months ago I wouldn't be getting up for another, oh, two or three hours. We're night owls, what can I say? And sure, I won't turn down a chance to get some help on our house. Although I still have to decide on my decorating scheme. I like that part." Ruby pushes her plate away. "I'm ready," she smiles. 

Kate smiled and the two left the Cantina for the Promise City hotel. On the way she said, "I would just have the students stay with Dorita, but she's always full up on the weekends and my family will already be staying there." In what was becoming a familiar routine for the day, Kate and Ruby stepped into the hotel and asked Melissa Smith what kind of room they might have for six students and their teacher. 

She indicates that she has four rooms available for Thursday night but only two for the weekend. She does have all of the extra cots that had been at Ruby's new house, so they could double up in some rooms on those if necessary. While Melissa Smith is talking to them both Ruby and Kate take in the aroma of her freshly baked cherry pie. 

"I'll let them know, thanks," Kate said. The smell of the pie was tickling her nose despite the fact that she'd just eaten lunch. "I don't suppose you'd wrap up a couple pieces of that pie for us, would you? I just ate, but it smells wonderful." "Yes, smells delicious. Where do you get your recipes from? Everything you make is just fantastic. I love when Jake brings me here for dinner," Ruby comments. 

Melissa says, "Oh, they're mostly just old family recipes. Cooking has always been my hobby. Eric has stated several times that he married me for my cooking." She wraps up two pieces of pie to go. "I'm sure it was more than just the cooking," Kate said and paid for the pie. "Thank you. I'll bring the gentlemen by tomorrow when they arrive." 

As the girls left and went back to Kate's house she asked, "Ruby, is my face getting round?" "Uh..." Ruby pauses and takes a long look at Kate's face. "I don't think so, why?" Kate says, "I'm just hungry all the time, like I'm trying to make up for all the food I wasn't eating when I first came here. My corset is getting quite tight, and when I looked in the mirror this morning I could have sworn my face was rounder. Silly, isn't it?" 

"Well, I'm really not the best one to ask about details like that," Ruby smiles and looks at Kate again, taking her chin in her hand and inspecting her face side to side. "Why would that be funny, you are carrying a brat, right? I can see you being hungry. Although it would be early for the corset getting tight part." 

"Dorita's been taking awful advantage of my willingness to eat. She still pokes me and tells me I'm too skinny," Kate laughed. "I'll have to keep an eye on it. But I'm still eating this pie! C'mon, I'll show you all my pretty linens and bric a brac for the house." 

"I bet you have some really nice stuff." Ruby follows Kate into her new house. "Yes, Dorita has a way of making us all eat. She thinks everyone is too skinny. I wonder if there is anyone she doesn't think that about?" she wonders out loud. "Skinny is not usually a word used to describe me. So what are we doing today? And how is the school coming along?" 

Kate says, "You can peek in the schoolroom if you want, it's all ready. This measles outbreak pushed back the start though. I won't ask you to help me finish hanging the wallpaper since you've been painting all day. But there are curtains to hang, closets to fill, vases and photos and things to put out. You know, the little things that say that Ginnie and I live here." 

Ruby says, "Oh that reminds me. I went to see the O'Hara's today, I wanted to find out if any of them are looking for work. Anyway, they are all stuck in their house until Friday because of the measles. Thought you'd want to know that. I asked if she needed anything and she said no, Dorita is taking care of her." 

Ruby kneels on the floor next to a box and starts pulling out the contents. "Do you have spots for all this stuff?" Ruby says while carefully studying each item she pulls out. Late replies, "Not specifically. Just which rooms they go in. Poor Meagan. All of them closed up in that little house. But Friday will be here soon, and the little buggies Conrad ordered for Ginnie and her twins. That'll get them out from underfoot for a while." 

"Well, I can move them around, that is easy enough." Ruby pulls a few more items out. "Buggies? What's that about?" Kate states, "Getting Ginnie used to horses without her having to ride them, mostly. And to get her outdoors a little more when she's not working. They're little two-wheeled carriages like the ones they use for racing. Very safe though. He ordered one for the O'Hara girls too, thinking Ginnie would be more interested if she had some friends learning too. Conrad thinks they could race them eventually, but I don't see where they would do that. I'm not sure I like that idea anyway, but we can argue about that later." 

"Racing buggies?" Ruby raises an eyebrow. "I guess that sounds like fun." She lets it drop after that. Ruby lets Kate direct her what to do. Even though her arms hurt and she is starting to feel cranky at all the work she doesn't complain. Kate keeps talking lightly about things as she and Ruby drop things off in the rooms where they belong. She only has her help with things Kate couldn't do alone, like folding blankets and hanging pictures. 

After a couple hours she can see Ruby's patience wearing thin so they went back downstairs and ate the cherry pie they had brought back from the hotel. "Most of the rest is little things I can do myself. Why don't you go have a nap or maybe a bath to relax your arms? I can help at your place tomorrow." 

Ruby tried not to be too happy that her work was over or leave too quickly. "Oh, a nap sounds very good. And I have to talk to Jake anyway. I can come back another time to help you too if you need it. As for my house, the bedroom is all set up so there is no rush for anything else," she smiles wickedly. "I'll see you at the meeting tonight." She gives Kate a peek on the cheek and hurries back to her own house and nice comfy bed where she curls up with the puppies and falls right to sleep. 

Kate kept arranging her little house, humming under her breath as it began to look more like a comfortable home than a barren house. As the time for the meeting neared, Kate went upstairs to her pleasant room. It was painted a soft white color, and her bed and the vanity were all decorated with a soft green. The pictures Ruby had helped her hand were all pastoral scenes, and the bedside lamp was etched with flowers around the glass flame enclosure. Inside her room Kate changed into her gray dress, fixed her hair again, and headed for the town hall.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Four, “The Silver Dollar Restaurant”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 12:00 P.M. * 

Nanuet heads to the church and finds her hard at work with some weaving. "I think I finished my morning chores, shall we go get lunch?" Nanuet offers. Minerva looks up, a distracted look on her face. "Huh? What? Lunch? Oh, my! Is it that late already? I have been at this since dawn. When I awoke this morning, the gods had planted this idea in my head for an altar cloth. It is a very intricate design." She stands and stretches the knots out of her shoulders and back. "I completely forgot about breakfast. It was so much easier when Bea had it waiting for me. Si, lunch is a fine idea." 

Minerva grabs her parasol and allows Nanuet escorts her to lunch. Nanuet says, "I figured we could try the Silver Dollar for lunch today. You know, just for a change of scenery. The altar cloth is beautiful, you really do wonderful work with your weaving." They arrive at the Silver Dollar Restaurant and look to have a nice peaceful lunch. 

The Silver Dollar Restaurant has been completely remodeled, with the former Silver Dollar Saloon's bar and barstools long gone. In its place two stoves and a pantry have been added to the far end of the single-story 20x30 foot structure. Eight tables fill the room, one large table able to seat up to eight, four tables of four, and three tables for two. A short balding man with eyeglasses is busy preparing food. 

Alice Smith is busy waiting on tables. Her husband Haywood Smith is standing at the door wearing a starched shirt, bow tie and fancy vest. He smiles and says, "Priestess, where would you like to sit." Minerva smiles sweetly in return and gives a little curtsy. "Buenas Dias, Senor Smith! It is a lovely day, is it not? A seat by the window would be pleasant. It smells heavenly in here!" she says breathing in the delicious aromas. "What is that wonderful smell? Senor Nanuet and I are absolutely famished!" 

Nanuet and Minerva are seated in a corner table, covered with a nice embroidered tablecloth with matching cloth napkins and fancy silverware. Mr. Smith replies, "What you are smelling is the specialty of our chef, Walter. His world famous beef stew served inside of a hot, freshly baked bread bowl." Nanuet says, "We'll take two please and some iced tea to drink if you have that of course." Alice brings them the food, each served on a nice piece of stoneware pottery. She lights the candle between them and then gets their iced tea, each with a slice of lemon in it. 

On the walls is a slate with the desserts listed, namely Apple Crumb Pie, Blueberry Cobbler and Raspberry Bread Pudding. Another sign on the wall lists the dozen beverages available, the only two alcoholic ones being Honey Mead and Apple-Pear Wine. Nanuet digs into the hearty meal. He turns to Alice between bites and says, "I love what you've done with the place, looks really nice! Seems like you've got a good selection too.” She replies, "Thank you Mr. Indian. The Saloon business just wasn't for us and I knew that Hay could give his cousin Eric a run for his money." 

He asks, “Any chance I can buy a bottle of that wine? It sounds intriguing." She states, "Oh yes, make me an offer, I'll sell you as much as you'd like. We still have two cases of that stuff. Hay was able to sell the whiskey, beer and other liquor back to Mr. Hoover but he didn't want the wine or mead." He says, "How about $2 a bottle. I'll take two if you're agreeable." Alice replies, Absolutely, I'll have them ready for you by the end of the meal." 

Minerva chuckles. "If I indulge in a bottle of wine, I may be weaving instead of weaving. But I believe that I have worked on the altar cloth enough for one day." He says, "Well the wine was going to be for a future occasion, that is why I requested a whole bottle. I figured perhaps we could take it home and store it until an appropriate moment." 

Nanuet continues to devour the stew. "There is a meeting tonight, merchant committee and Vigilance committee together. I am pretty sure Jake and Ruby are going, I figure you will probably have to be there as well, I think I'll head over to the Lucky Lady and keep an eye on things there." 

Minerva says with a look of distaste. " I am sure that Senora King and her little army of followers will be there." she sighs. " I would much prefer to spend my time with you and this bottle of wine, but I suppose that I should do my duty and attend this meeting. "Perhaps we can share the wine afterwards?" she says hopefully. 

Nanuet replies, "Oh certainly, I am most agreeable to that. I just figured that all the decision makers at the Lucky Lady would be involved in that meeting one way or another so I figured I would make sure to be there early tonight to help them out. I hope the meeting is a productive one. Mrs. King will surely be there, and I am sure she has a lot to contribute. Remember to be patient, keep that temper of yours in check." 

"That is easier said than done, Mi Amor. Perhaps it would be better if you went to the meeting and I stayed at the Lucky Lady," she jokes. Nanuet chuckles heartily at Minerva's lighthearted jest. "Perhaps, but unfortunately I am not the priestess, just her companion. You'll do fine I'm sure." Nanuet and Minerva finish their lunch, Nanuet pays for the meal and the two bottles of wine. He then heads back to Minerva's house to store the wine and do a few chores. 

Ruby slept until mid-afternoon at which point Jake was long gone from the house. She heads over to the Lucky Lady in search of him. He isn't there either, although another man is that has been patiently waiting for Ruby West to arrive. Mr. Kevin Tomlinson, assistant to Judge Isby, is seated there holding a white rose. He hands it to Ruby and says, "Miss West, Judge Nathan Isby requests the company of your presence this evening for dinner." 

She states, "Hello Mr. Tomlinson," she says, taking the rose with a smile and smelling it, "You may tell the Judge I would be pleased to meet him for dinner. The Promise City Hotel?" He replies, "Yes Ma'am, at 6:30 P.M." "After the meeting," she says out loud to herself. "Alright, I will be there. Tel him I am looking forward to it. And good luck to you both at the meeting today." 

Tomlinson departs. Not long afterwards Sandra Wainwright arrives carrying a stack of new sheet music that she just received which she offers to show to Ruby and play any of them that Ruby would like to hear on the piano. Ruby gladly looks through the sheet music. She asks Sandra to play six or seven songs she doesn't recognize, of all different types. 

As Sandra plays Ruby sits next to her on the bench, looking over the sheets. "You probably have the most experience with people in this town who like to sing or play instruments. Do you know of anyone who isn't currently working somewhere who might like to sing or play in public every once in a while? I think with our renovation we might need to add some more entertainment." 

Sandra says, "You're only saying that because you were at the Comique two nights ago when I played there. I could never do that here, with the extra part you're adding on it would be way too big, too many people. And who would want to hear me?" A female voice that Ruby immediately recognizes as her friend Josephine Marcus speaks up behind both women and says, "I would for one, you sing wonderfully Mrs. Wainwright. I was glad that I was there to hear it." 

"Actually, I wasn't. I absolutely agree with my friend Josie, your singing is beautiful and you should be proud to show off your voice. And I would be thrilled if you wanted to sing here. But I do need someone who wants to do the job, who can be reliable in getting up on stage." Ruby smiles gently at her, "You know, some nights there are smaller crowds and singing in front of people does take some getting used to... 

Josie says, "Mrs. Wainwright, perhaps you could help Ruby and myself. We are planning to put on a production of Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet in a few weeks. Well, a small orchestra would really enhance the production, to play appropriate pieces of music at the more dramatic moments, plus pieces at the beginning and end. I saw that your store sells musical instruments, perhaps you could help find us a few musician to play, with you on the piano of course, unless you'd rather play another instrument of course." 

Ruby's eyes widen slightly as does her almost ever-present smile, "Hey, that's a GREAT idea! Sandra, I am very excited about the show and you would make an excellent addition." Sandra asks, "What type of instruments would you want for the orchestra? How many musicians?" Josie asks, "What do you think Ruby?" 

Ruby momentarily gets a deer-in-the-headlights look on her face. She recovers and says, "Well, shouldn't we leave that up to the head of this little orchestra? I think if Sandra is going to help us she should have the special title and be able to choose who she thinks would be most needed." 

They hear footsteps on the porch of the Lucky Lady. Standing in the doorway, his flat brimmed black hat slightly askew, black leather duster open and familiar Colt strapped low on his right leg is the gambler Jake Cook. From the stubble on his cheeks it looks like he has not shaved, but otherwise he seems bright eyed and alert. His gaze takes in the ladies before sweeping the room and coming back to them. He is smiling. 

"Finally decided to get up today darling?" Ruby calls out across the room. She motions for him to come closer. "We're talking about the play." She turns back to Sandra and smiles dazzlingly. "So what do you think, about the orchestra that is?" Mrs. Wainwright says, "I think it is a wonderful idea. I don't think you'd need me on piano though, you have no shortage of piano players in this town. I should play my cello instead." Josie says, "Well, as you are now the Musical Director of our play that is your decision." Sandra blushes. 

"You'll be wonderful, do not worry." Ruby laughs, "We can always put your back to the audience if you prefer. Besides, I plan to stun everyone with my performance so they'll only be looking at me anyway," she laughs again. Jake tips his hat, "Ladies," before he sits down. 

Niles Hoover stops by the table and says, "Jake, we've got a meeting of the Merchant's Association tonight at 5:30. I also need to talk to you about Jeff when you get a chance." Ruby says, "Oh, I still need to talk to Jake about some business stuff too. Josie, can you and Sandra excuse me for a moment?" He replies, “Niles, I will find you in a few minutes." He stands and follows Ruby, "Business?" 

She replies, “Yes actually business. Probably what Niles wants to talk to you about." Ruby explains the offer from Austin Blake to Jake. She says, "I'm not exactly sure about giving up Jeff, even though Niles says he has someone who can take over for him. And we'd need to ask Jeff if he wants to do it. But of course, I'd leave it to your brilliant business mind to find a way to have this be to our advantage. After all, he would be getting the Lucky Lady and Ruby West. Doesn't quite compare to a place to leave your horses." 

Jake replies, "Heh, no that does not seem to be a fair trade. Fine, I will talk with Niles and see what he is thinking. We do have a bigger saloon to fill now, though I am not sure helping the competition is the way to do it. I will be back in a few minutes." He goes to speak with Niles. "Wait!" Ruby calls out after him. She shakes her head and sighs as Jake walks away. 

Niles and Jake talk for a few minutes. Niles says, "I honestly didn't get the impression that a partnership is really what he's after, although I'm sure a discount on the liquor he buys from me would enter into the conversation at some point. I think he really just wants to borrow Jeff to build his place for him." "Does he have anything we want?" Jake asks Niles. "Not like he is going to turn down our customers who might want to board there horses there. Do we need to partner with a corral? Lumley is part owner of the Bar-H is he not? That does not seem to give him much advantage, does it?" 

Niles replies, "Not a lot of advantage that I can see at all. I know that you and Ruby still board your horses at the El Parador, so a partnership with Blake could give you another place to put them. But honestly, you might be better of with them at the Bar-H instead since it's right across the street from your new house. Near as I can see the only real advantage might be to get the folks in town to better know and accept Jeff. His past seems to have haunted him, but now that he's been voted in as Fire Marshall that alone should get people to warm to him, no pun intended." 

"You are a funny guy, Niles," Jake says slapping him on the shoulder. "I will talk to Blake and see if he has anything else interesting to say, but I am not inclined to partner at this time. Is there anything else you needed me for?" He replies, "Nope, I'll talk to Job about it tonight. I will see you at the meeting." 

Ruby turns to the actress and says, "So Josie, what else do we need to do for the play right now? I've just been told that the addition will be done, so we'll have the beautiful huge stage to use." She replies, "Well, right now we have to cast all of the parts and get our actors busy reading their lines. We should do that in the next few days, and start rehearsals next week." 

Ruby states, "So we already have our Romeo and Juliet and our Mercutio. Should we maybe have auditions or something for the rest? Or try to approach people on our own? I wanted to speak to Mary Kelly about making the costumes." Josie says, "Auditions would help to promote the play, but as small as this town is and with only one newspaper that shouldn't be hard to do anyway. You know the people in town better than I do. You may want to give some small parts to some of your critics to make them allies instead." 

Ruby answers, "That IS a good idea. I just have to think of who..." Ruby starts tapping her lip. "I'm not sure who can do it, I'll have to think on it. I don't want to make the wrong choice and ruin the play." Josie answers, "That's why I suggested minor parts. Don't worry about ruining the play, we've got all of the major things covered provided we can find enough swordsmen." 

Ruby starts getting slightly flustered. "Yes, swordsmen and small parts, I understand. Let me think about it. I will try to come up with parts by tomorrow. I should be able to find enough swordsmen, how many do we really need anyway?" Josie says, "Well we already have Conrad and Estaban, they're the two main ones. Mr. Booth suggested we get a few more as well. I'm thinking we could go as high as six or eight total given the size of your stage." Ruby says, "I bet Kevin will do it too. I will ask someone who was in the competition, or even Judge Lacey, he was interested and he helped organize. He can get me a list I'm sure. Thanks Josie for the good ideas." 

Jake returns to the ladies, "I take it you lovely and talented ladies have this play well in hand? I expect that this town will be remembering this little extravaganza for years to come with fond memories." Ruby wraps her arm around Jake's waist. "There is a lot to do." Jake can tell Ruby is trying to keep her feelings of being overwhelmed under control. "Up, lots to do. Oh I still need to talk to you about something. But that I need to do alone when I am done with Josie. I will work on the parts and try to get some stuff done tomorrow. Anything else for today?" 

Josie replies, "Thank you for letting me direct. We'll, I'll see you later, and Julia and I are going to go do some shopping. We may stop by here tonight if you'll be singing." "Yes, I'll be singing, so hopefully we will see you later. Have fun shopping!" Ruby kisses her cheek and watches her friend leave. She smiles fades just a bit. 

"So, what did Niles say?" she asks Jake. He says, "Pretty much what you told me. The only thing he can see might be a benefit for Jeff, and even then not much. I will talk to Blake and see what else he offers, but I am not excited by the idea. I just have to not make him angry. What else did you want to talk about?" 

"Well, I wanted to go with you to the meeting tonight. I think the sparks will fly and I don't want to miss it. Then after that..." she pauses for a moment, "I, ah, have a date for dinner." Jake raises one eyebrow. 

A flush comes to Ruby's cheeks. "Look, I have been really trying to be better these past bunch of weeks, I am trying because I love you and don't want people getting the wrong ideas. Here in the saloon I have been much better about, you know, the way I act sometime, when mostly I don't even know I am doing it because I don't do it on purpose. And in this case everyone already think I am sleeping with him and it's just not a good idea to piss him off. But if you want me to say no I will, I will find him and tell him no. That is more important to me. Even after I said yes I wasn't sure I should have. I don't want you getting the wrong idea. Or him, getting the wrong idea that is." 

Finally she stops her tirade of words and looks up at Jake with big green eyes, hoping not to find him angry. Jake looks sternly at her before cracking a smile, "This will be a first, some other guy buys dinner and I get to sleep with the girl." Jake then laughs and says, "Enjoy your dinner, I trust you. Just do not enjoy it too much, OK?" He looks at his pocket watch, "It is getting close to meeting time, and we can talk on the way over if you like."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Five, “Incorporation”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 5:00 P.M. * 

Nanuet and Minerva's had spent the afternoon doing a few chores before. About 4:45 PM they head over to the Lucky Lady saloon. Minerva walks with Nanuet over to the Lucky Lady and kisses him goodbye. "Wish me luck!" she says and heads over to the meeting. Inside, Ruby looks like she is about to say something important when Nanuet comes strolling in. Nanuet says, "Hey everybody, figured I'd come over early and keep an eye on things around here so you all could go to the meeting." 

"Uh, sure Jake, let's go." She walks towards Nanuet, "Thanks a lot for all your help today. Hopefully the meeting won't be too crazy. We'll see you later." Jake and Ruby head over to the meeting. Ruby doesn't contribute whatever it was she was going to say. 

Nanuet searches out Thom and spends some time in casual conversation with him trying to determine how Thom is adjusting. It seems as though Thom is a bit overwhelmed with the size of the town but nothing that is out of hand. Nanuet works with him tidying up, restocking the bar and kitchen and other menial tasks while keeping an eye on things. 

Meanwhile, Chester sits with Marshall Berg in the office. "Hey Mitch. Do we need to be at this town meeting?" Berg replies, "I've agreed to be up on stage with Judge Isby, he wants me on one side and Deputy Sheriff Hunter on the other. Figures the two of us standing there will help keep people in line if the discussion gets out of hand. Helen's a member of the Merchant's Association so she'll be with them, although I may have her stand instead of sit. 

I figure you and Eddie should stay slightly outside, position yourselves near the door and get a good look at everybody as they come in. And if anything goes on during the meeting requiring a lawman either or both of you could then just go without making it obvious. " Chester replies, "Sounds good to me. This meeting is about something both the Merchant's Association and the Vigilance Committee can agree on. I don't expect any trouble. By the way, are you a member of the Merchant's Association, being a lawyer here?" 

Berg answers, "No, no need. Only folks selling merchandise in town are require to join, not us who just provide services. I think your friend Katherine joined, since her school is a business and I believe she's planning to sell items made by the students to help support it. I could join, but then I'd have to pay dues. Neither of the other lawyers has either, although we all attend the meetings." 

Chester says, "Gotcha. Kate likes to get involved, so that's no surprise. Plus it gets the school in the public eye, being that it's new and all. Do you think there's a good chance we'll get incorporated? That way we can get a proper mayor here." "And a real Town Marshall too, so I can get back to lawyering," Berg states. 

Chester scratches his head. "I forgot you had to cut back on lawyering to take this job. I guess you'll be glad about that. The pay's better, too." Berg says, "Well, it's not like I ever really wanted the job. I just didn't care for the alternatives presented. I suppose I should probably wait and see who else is planning to run before I totally decide against it. I just hope whomever wins has the good sense to keep You, Helen and Eddie on. You three have done great." 

"Thanks, Mitch. That means a lot coming from you. Heck, maybe I should throw my hat in the ring. I don't much like the idea of a Vigilance Committee man in the job." Berg replies to Chester, "Well, someone like Bill Watkins would probably still be better than a cattle rustler. Remember, Fisk proposed that Buckskin Frank Leslie for the job last time. Turning the town over to a criminal would be like asking the wolf to watch the sheep." 

"Fisk did what? I wasn't at the meeting, so that's the first I heard of that. Thank Zeus you decided to step in." Chester shakes his head. "Buckskin Frank Leslie. I heard he was a higher up in the Cowboy Gang. That would have been a disaster had he been made Marshall. Is it time to go to the meeting yet?" Berg replies, “Yes, it’s about that time. 

At 5:15 P.M. Deputies Chester Martin and Eduardo Rodriguez are standing together near the doors to the town hall in the back of the room. Judge Nathan Isby is standing at the podium on the stage in the front of the room. Flanked on either side of him are Town Marshall Mitchell Berg and Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter. Seated on the stage in three chairs to his left are Deputy County Recorder Dennis Winston, Deputy County Assayer Joe Reiser and the Judge’s assistant Kevin Tomlinson. 

The front of the room is comprised of seventy chairs, arranged with an open aisle down the center of the room with five rows of seven chairs each on each side of the room. The Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon owner Burton Lumley is holding a clipboard and doing a head count of those present from the Promise City Merchant’s Association, as he is the Association’s current President. The Association is comprised of one owner from each of fifty-four businesses selling merchandise in town to the general public. Service companies may join if they desire although mines, farms and ranches are excluded. All of the chairs in the second to fifth rows have been reserved for the Association and most of them are currently occupied. Standing along the side wall beside these chairs rather than sitting is photographer Helen Barker who also serves as a Deputy Marshall of the town. 

In five chairs at the right front side of the room in the first row are the members of the Promise City Vigilance Committee, these being Great Western Boarding House owner William Watkins, Condon’s Bank owner Frank Condon, Doctor James Eaton, Zebadiah Cook who owns Cook’s General Store and First National Bank Head Teller Derik Avery. Seated beside them is that group’s chief financial sponsor, rancher Rebecca King and next to her is her adult son Ashley. 

Seated in the seven chairs on the left front side of the room are Promise City Mirror reporter Angelica Young, her Editor the halfling Hezekiah B. Chumbley, Silverbell Mining Company owner Elton Hubbard, Attorney Hamilton Fisk, Attorney Elihu Upton, rancher Forest Morand and rancher Emery Shaw. 

Chester keeps watch over the crowd. He wasn't expecting trouble, but it had a way of sneaking up on a person. He breaks his job only to greet his friends when they arrive. Ruby takes a seat alone near the back of the room, although she does try to catch the Judge's eye and give him a smile before she sits. There is a chair available behind Emery Shaw, which Jake Cook seats himself in. Jake quietly greets Morand and Shaw, "A pleasure to see you gentlemen. I hope this goes well today." They agree. 

In the new town hall, Kate found a seat three rows back next to Mr. Rixton. She smiled pleasantly at him. "Mr. Rixton, how nice to see you. Have I told you have comfortable my house is now with your furniture in it?" Rixton replies, "Anything I can do to help the school. It is a wonderful thing that you are doing." "The children in town have the right to an education, and although I haven't taught before I have had a great deal of learning. Beside, I need something to keep me out of trouble," she laughed. "Just this morning someone was trying to matchmaker for me. So, do you think this meeting has good news?" He replies, “We’ll have to wait and see.” 

Judge Isby begins the meeting promptly at 5:30. “Thank you all for coming on such short notice. I am pleased to announce that the Governor of the Arizona Territory has accepted your petition to Incorporate as the Community of Promise City. The logistics of this Incorporation are what the meeting today is about. As stated in your petition, this process will be conducted under my direct supervision. A few details still need to be worked out. 

Before we get to the matter of an election of a Mayor, Marshall and five-person Town Council we first need to formally map out the boundaries of the Incorporated Town. The town will obviously include the streets and buildings currently falling under the jurisdiction of the Town Marshall. The owners of all outlying ranches, farms and mines will need to be contacted prior 5:30 P.M. on Monday, May 29th, as to their desire to join the community of Promise City. Their decision will need to be recorded at that time by at least two of the three Country or Territorial Officials seated on the stage to my left. 

We will reconvene this combined group at that time to finalize the map. We will then start to work on the specific criteria to qualify as a candidate for office and also decide exactly who will be permitted to vote.” Bill Watkins yells out "What's to decide? Male human landowners will serve and vote, they're the ones who do everything around here." 

Kate politely raised her hand for recognition, rather than follow Mr. Watkin's example and shout out. Noticing that Deputy Marshall Helen Barker is reaching for her gun Marshall Berg glares at her and shakes his head side to side. Isby also sees this and chooses to quickly recognize Kate. "Yes Mrs. Kale," he says. 

Kate stood up and said in a quiet voice that still carried through the room, "I have not shared Mr. Watkins experience. The work on the ranch I own with my partners and the teaching of my school will not be done by any male human landowners. It may be decided at the next meeting that I will not have a right to vote, but I am a member of the Merchant's Association and I do have the right to make my voice heard as we incorporate. Let us make no assumptions.” 

Jake is very curious about how Morand and Shaw are taking the conversation and watches their expressions carefully. Kate continues, “Judge Isby, what would be expected of the ranch owners, and what can we expect if we chose to place our land inside the town's limits?" Morand and Shaw both perk up upon hearing that question, apparently curious about that answer themselves. 

Isby says, "The main thing would be that you would have a voice in the town's government. You would also have the protections of the Town Marshall and the town would be free to pass and administer its own laws and enforce such laws as long as they don't conflict with those of the Arizona Territory. Given the quantity of cattle rustlers and thefts of mine ore in the past year those extra protections could be helpful." Morand and Shaw both whisper to each other and nod their heads in the affirmative. 

Isby continues, "And depending upon the specifics decided those at the ranches should also be entitled to run for office and vote. The negative is that you could be subject to pay town taxes if any are approved by the Town Council." "Thank you, Judge," Kate said and took her seat again. Her real concern was that there were no human males with interest in their ranch. If the right laws were passed running it could become almost impossible if they were in town limits. Jake peers around to see if his partners, Torvald MacNaulty, Ralph Elliott, or Humphrey Lewis are in attendance, seeing that they are not. Both Patrick Seawell and his father Michael are. 

Ibsy continues, "Factors to take into consideration are residency, age, race and gender. You can decide that for yourself, the Territory and Country will not impose those upon you when voting for local offices. As per your original charter and the petition to the Governor, a concurring majority opinion is needed from each of your two groups representing the town. If a consensus isn’t reached at that time we will continue to meet here as a group every Monday, Wednesday and Friday thereafter, alternating meeting times between 7:00 A.M. and 5:30 P.M. 

Once the criteria are established for both the candidates and voters the election will be set for three weeks from then. The first five days will be for voter registration after which no new voters will be added to the rolls. The next five days will be for candidate registration. Registration will then close although any registered political parties will be permitted to make substitutions up until two days before the election. Days eleven through twenty of this period will be for the election campaign. 

Finally there will be the Election Day. No campaigning of any sort will be allowed on Election Day. The three men to my left, under my supervision, will count all of the ballots. Once I certify the election it will be final and the elected officers will then be sworn in for two-year terms of office. Now, are there any questions?” 

Jake raises his hand, "Political Parties? Local parties do you mean? How would they be registered?" Isby replies, "Filing as a political party requires a $ 50 filing fee and would require at least two qualified candidates for office and a maximum of one candidate for each office on the ballot. They would register with at least two of the three named officials to my left. Money raised from the filing fee would be used to offset the town's cost of the election. Parties could be affiliated with a National party or be completely independent. 

An advantage of a party is that the ballot would permit a vote for an entire slate of candidates with just a single mark instead of having to vote for the individual candidates. That can be an important consideration if literacy is poor. Parties could also substitute candidates as I stated before. A political party would be able to declare a location its formal headquarters and candidates who were not on that party's slate would be barred from entering that building during the election campaign." Chester thinks, “That could get ugly if the place was a saloon.” 

Jake nods, "Thanks." The implications of what Isby just said nearly make his head spin. Kate nearly groaned out loud, imagining a party made up of Vigilance Committee candidates being elected with one stroke of a pen. By contrast, Ruby covers her mouth with her hand, trying to stifle a yawn. She twists her hair around her finger, gazing out the window and daydreaming about her play. 

Isby takes a few more questions. One asks about the timing of Political Party registration. Isby says they could start to register immediately but are not required to do so until the final day of candidate registration. Other questions are asked about where the three officials will be located for the next few days, each stating that they plan to remain close to their homes. 

Somebody asks why Kevin Tomlinson is one of the officials since he doesn't live in the town nor is he a County official, while Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter is not. Isby says, "I needed an odd number of officials and couldn't include Deputy Hunter as he plans to run for office so that would have been a conflict of interest." 

Kate looked at the Deputy Sheriff, remembering how he had followed herself and Conrad out of town during their first picnic. It was likely his interest in office was an interest in finding the gold he believed hidden in the area. Although that did preclude a desire to serve. Her head was busily spinning with everything they had heard. She was fairly certain there would be quite a few meetings before the two groups could agree on much. Hopefully, her sex wouldn't prevent her from making some of these people see sense. 

With no further questions Isby calls for the meeting to be adjourned and for the groups to reconvene there at 5:30 P.M. on Monday. "Thank the gods..." Ruby mutters. She notices a few glances her way and adds, "That our fine City will finally be incorporated like it should be." Some heads nod and she smiles fakely, standing and making her way outside before the rest of the crowd. 

Chester relaxes when the judge calls the meeting to a close. Of course this was setting up the ground rules. The real meetings are going to be worse. Berg has nothing more for him to do, so Chester heads for Clarisse's home. 

Kate made her way to the front of the room through the chattering crowd. She managed to get Judge Isby's attention and said quietly. "I didn't want to change the subject by asking during the meeting, but if we place our ranch within town limits... I'm concerned about the laws that could be passed. You heard Mr. Watkins. There are no human males with interest in that ranch. Could the town pass laws that would make operating difficult for us?" 

Isby says, "You put too much stock in Mr. Watkins, I'm personally glad he articulated his position today as that allows for five days for the opposition to mount. You were here the day that Mrs. Barker made herself Deputy, I doubt she's going to quietly see her rights now taken away. 

Watkins only has to worry about what his dozen or so tenants think, that's not true of General Store owner Zeb Cook or of the two bankers sitting on the Vigilance Committee. They have to answer to their customers who are of all races and genders. Even if both bankers stick together with Watkins narrow way of thinking that'll just give Elihu Upton the opportunity he needs to open up his own bank and I believe that both of them know it." 

Kate replies, "I hope you're right. I'll have to talk to my partners and see what they think. It's not long until Monday so we'll have to decide quickly. Mrs. Barker and I may have to put our heads together and strategize. Thank you, Judge." 

Kate again made her way through the thinning crowd to where Helen Barker stood. "We're going to have our work cut out for us, Deputy," she began. "I think I can say we feel the same way about what Mr. Watkins said?" Helen replies, "You wanted to shoot him too?" Kate cocked her head to the side, thoughtfully. "For me, it would be a lot more satisfying to run him down on a horse. We all have our preferred weapons," she said with a wry smile. 

Kate continues, "I meant more that neither one of us intends to let people like Bill Watkins walk all over us. If I had wanted to sit lily white and helpless as men decided my future for me, I'd have gone back to Boston. I wish I had more experience in these matter, but I hope we can work together to make sure we keep everything we've gained here." 

Helen Barker replies to Kate, "I'm sure we can. I'm not worried about the Merchant's Association, I was able to get enough support from them for Deputy, should be able to do the same for a woman's right to vote. The tricky part will be getting three votes from the Vigilance Committee. I think that your singer friend will be instrumental in helping with that." Kate answers, "Ruby? How so? From what I can tell, she isn't much interested in anything that goes on with the incorporation." 

Helen Barker says, "Oh no, not Ruby, that whole Committee absolutely hates her due to the festival. I mean Clairesse. She and Beth Eaton have gotten to be best friends and she also belongs to Peg Watkins sewing circle, as is Helen Cook. You convince her and you're halfway there." 

Kate answers, "Helen Cook, hmm? Clairesse and I aren't really any more than acquaintances, but she might be willing to take me along with her on a visit to Mrs. Eaton. I had been thinking of asking Doctor Eaton to give me some further medical training, but I know he doesn't think much of me. A good opinion from his wife might help us there too. I'm a terrible sewer, but perhaps I might even wiggle my way into that sewing circle." 

Kate sighed. "I don't feel quite right about it all, but we don't like in a world of black and white. And probably none of these women are really unkind, just unaware." Helen says, "That sewing circle usually meets in the afternoons, so you would probably be tied up with your school. My Stanley participated with them for a while be he found it to be too much gossiping for his tastes, so I doubt you'd care for it." 

"You're right, I wouldn't. Gossiping for the sake of gossip isn't my cup of tea. I'm not sure what excuse I can think of to get introduced to Mrs. Eaton, but I'll see what I can come up with. From some conversations I had earlier today, I'm better thought of in town that I'd guessed. At least by some. They seem to be under the impression that my working at a saloon was just what a young widow had to do to get by. Which isn't all wrong. The point being I may have more influence than I thought." 

Helen says, "Don't push your luck. Some of the town gossip is about you and that crooked gambler Conrad Booth. As long as you're seen in his company you'll never be accepted by many of the folks in town." Kate answers, "Then I won't be accepted. I don't believe those rumors, and until he shows me he's not worthy of my trust he has it. Since I don't expect that to happen, the wagging tongues in town will just have to keep wagging. Let me guess, either I'm a terrible person for seeing a man so soon, or I'm a naive little girl he's taking advantage of." 

Helen says, "Neither, just a bad judge of character as far as they are concerned. Don't worry about what people say, I never have, and believe me Stanley and I have heard it all. But we women need to play this right this weekend to line up the votes for Monday." "I'm not going to worry, but thanks. I'm not used to being on the wrong side of society. As I said, I don't have much experience with this kind of thing. Beside talking with Clairesse, do you have any other suggestions?" Helen says, "Start there, I'll talk to Helen Cook. We'll talk again either tomorrow or Friday." 

"Thank you, Mrs. Barker. My family will be arriving on Friday afternoon, so it might be better to meet before then. Although they might have a few ideas of their own to help us out. It's going to be a long weekend." Kate said good-bye to Mrs. Barker and walked slowly from the Town Hall, lost in thought. The task ahead seemed very overwhelming at the moment.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Six, “Ruby’s Next Dinner Date”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 6:00 P.M. * 

Ever since Bill Watkins made his pronouncement that only human male landowners should vote Minerva sat quietly, clenching her folded hands together as she struggled to control Mar's influence upon her temper. She reminds herself, "I told Nanuet that I would be patient and I will, but 'by the god's, that man should be horse whipped!” 

She sat for a long time then glanced around the room and noticed that many were looking at her to gauge her reaction to discussion. She was unable to keep the look of distaste from her face but was re-assured to see her feelings mirrored those on many other faces in the room, including Katherine's. She also noticed Helen reaching for her gun and gives a small smile of satisfaction. "It is good to know that other's share my views." 

As soon as the meeting is adjourned she plastered a smile on her face and made non-committal small talk with all those that approached her. After some time she is finally able to make her way over to the Lucky Lady in search of Nanuet, a kiss and a good stiff drink. Nanuet is surprised to see Minerva back so quickly. "Well that meeting was much shorter than I figured it would be. Is everything OK?" 

"It went as expected." she sighs and gives him a kiss before she tosses her hat on the table and plops herself down on the nearest chair. With quick impatient movements, she peels off her gloves while she continues to vent her feelings to her lover. Her rapid words and thick Spanish accent reveal her disgust and frustration. "That buffoon, Bill Watkin's got up there and started spouting horse manure about how 'male human land owners' should be the only ones allowed to run for office or vote since, according to his snake-in-the-grass view, they are the ones who do everything around here. Can you believe that he had the audacity to say such a thing? It took all of my will and that of the gods to prevent me from leaping up and giving him a piece of my mind and the back of my hand as well!" 

She smiles crookedly at him. "You would have been proud of me, Mi Amor. I managed to sit and hold my tongue." But, "she laughs. "Helen Baker on the other hand, would have shot him right between the eyes, if she could have gotten away with it! She looks up at the bar. "I could really use a drink right now... and perhaps that wine that you promised me later?" 

Back at the Town Hall, Jake makes his way across the room and to Ruby, going outside with her. "I want to talk with Shaw and Morand before they leave, Seawell too I think." He pulls her aside so they can talk without being heard while he watches for those men. "If you have a mind to use the play to build some relationships that might be used by our Priestess or School Marm to sway some vigilance committee votes I have some suggestions for you for those bit parts. Consider Liza Brown or Derik Avery, just be sensitive that it may make Cole Rixton unhappy if you are too friendly with Derik. Also, Zeb and Helen Cook might be a vote that can be swayed. I doubt that Watkins will change his tune, but speaking of tunes.... if Frank Condon can sing, I wonder if he can act? 

I have no idea if Doc Eaton is a lost cause or not, he seems like a tough one and I do not know if he can be gotten to through his wife. Of course, all this would depend on our Priestess or School Marm being involved in your play and helping you out to gain access to those folks." Jake shrugs. "Elections aside, I bet Chet would be happy if you involved Caressed. It might be a nice gesture to include the Gilson woman. That would keep Berg in our camp." 

He notices Ruby is giving him a doe eyed look and he says, "I know, that was a bit much to take all in one bite. Lest you think I am interested in a political career, fear not. I just want to help our friends out and make sure we have, if not a friendly town government, at least one that does not hate us." She replies, "I figured on asking Claresse and Laurie, probably her boyfriend Judge Lacey too." She continues innocently, "I don't understand though, why would Kate or Minerva care who I put in the show? I mean, how is that helping them?" 

He replies, "Access is the first stage in manipulation, my dear. Once you become a trusted friend, when folks can know you for real, then they are more inclined to listen to your point of view. If they feel good about how you have just made their life better, made their dream come true, improved their standing in the community, then all the better." 

Jake grins, "Manipulation is not a bad thing. We all do it. Some of us just do it better than others. Is that not true?" He asks and taps her lips ever so gently. "It is also important to pick the right people to help along in life. So, if our friends want to try and influence the opinions of certain committee members who just happened to be having a great time all working together to bring some culture to this little town....." Jake glances up at the sky and whistles a little drinking tune. 

While Jake is looking up Ruby lightly pinches his belly. "So what you are saying is you think that the priestess and the school teacher are going to care about this stupid election? Do YOU care about this stupid election?" He replies, "Just enough to make sure it does not mess with our lifestyle or our investments." 

"Ugh Jake." Ruby rolls her eyes. "Have I mentioned how much I HATE politics?" She slides up next to him, "Didn't you say you were going to take me away to celebrate? To Tucson? Isn't it time to go there? Wouldn't that be soooo convenient?" Ruby continues to look with at Jake with big green eyes and a mischievous smile. 

He says, "Yes, well that certainly sounds better than worrying about this election. Fortunately or unfortunately, I happen to own a share of a silver mine here, and WE happen to own half of a saloon here, and WE happen to now own a house here, so unless we suddenly do not care about the value of those investments we ought to pay a little teeny tiny bit of attention to all these goings on." He lets her wiggle her way in for a moment before he adds, "On the other hand at some point here I am certain to get sick of this and need a break. I did promise you and Red we would go to visit. We will, let us just see what is developing here first." 

"Fine," Ruby says with edge but is still smiling, "I'll just consider it you owing me... something, making me suffer though an election and all. However will you make it up to me?" Her face turns innocent again, although Jake knows it's not real. "Oh! I almost forgot, I have to get to dinner on time, I don't have much time to get ready!" Ruby looks Jake in the eyes and bites on her lip, "You can tell me later how you'll make it up to me." She kisses him on the lips then runs off to their house to dress. 

He watches her run, and shakes his head. "No politics, eh, my love? So why are you meeting with Isby?" He chuckles pleasantly and goes about looking for Shaw and Morand, trying to catch up with them before they leave. 

Ruby dresses in her mauve gown and quickly does her hair up. She ties a black velvet ribbon around her neck, grabs her shawl and hurries to the Promise City Hotel. Ruby actually arrives before the Judge. Melissa Smith escorts her to the table that has been reserved for them and asks Ruby what she'd like to drink. She states, "I'll take two iced teas please. I'm sure the Judge will be along any moment." 

Chester arrives at Claresse's hotel. He sees her and says, “Evening, Clarisse. Do you want to catch some dinner? The meeting went alright. No troubles at all." She says, "Sure Chet. Just let me get my things." Once she's ready. they go to the Lucky Lady and get a table. 

Ruby has been waiting for fifteen minutes when Judge Isby finally arrives. He heads directly to the table and says, "Please forgive me darling, I was confronted by a number of people immediately after the meeting and had a hard time getting away. I'll make it up to you." Ruby smiles and stands when she sees him, offering the Judge her cheek. "That's alright, I know you are a busy man. But I will take that promise," she laughs. "Have a seat, I ordered you an iced tea." 

The middle-aged Judge says, "Wonderful, you're getting to know me better. Well, you should be seeing a lot of me as I should be here for a solid month. So dearest Ruby, what have you been doing with yourself for these past eight weeks or so that I've been away?" 

"But I am sure you'll be quite busy with the upcoming election." Ruby pulls her napkin into her lap and glanced around to make sure no one is nearby. "It's been a busy eight weeks, to say the least." She waits until they order before beginning her tale. 

As long as they are alone Ruby proceeds to quietly tell the Judge about the conclusion to the Cowboy Gang story. She elaborates on the section where she was shot by Johnny Ringo with the special bullet and almost died. "So...Mr. Cook shot and killed Johnny Ringo, thank goodness we don't have to worry about him anymore. But the Earps are still on the warpath, I had a visit from them just a couple of days ago." He replies, you did? They're wanted men. You had better tell me about this visit." 

She answers, "Well, before I continue I have to make sure we're still on the same terms as before... and what I tell you is confidential. It's really important to me." He says, "Then maybe you'd better keep what you know to yourself. I have an obligation to the Territory to enforce the law, including going after wanted criminals despite my friendship and admiration for Wyatt Earp." 

Ruby nods her head. "I appreciate you not forcing me to explain. For being honest with me, I will tell you this and you can take it or leave it. I believe that Wyatt and his companions were headed to Tombstone." Ibsy says, "Ah, then I don't have to do anything, that's out of my Jurisdiction. Now, what else have you been doing with yourself, you look absolutely radiant." 

Ruby pauses for a moment, wondering if maybe someone had wandered close enough to be listening in on him or her. A small blush comes to her face, "Thank you Your Honor, that's very sweet," she says while delicately touching her hair. "Well, let's see... We are renovating the Lucky Lady, making it larger and nicer. We're even thinking of turning it into a hotel. I'm very excited about that." She continues excitedly, "And I'm putting on a production of Romeo and Juliet on the new stage in a few weeks. Oh, say you'll come!" 

He replies, "Of course I will come. Can I safely assume that you are playing Juliet?" "I'm so pleased you will come! It's really my pet project, I've always wanted to act for real. But it's going to be a lot of work." She smiles and pulls some hair off her face, "Yes, I'll be playing Juliet, our tragic heroine. It's such a beautiful love story, I hope I can do it justice. So what have you been up to these past two months? Staying out of trouble I hope?" 

He answers, "Well, I spent over a week in Prescott presenting the town's petition to the Governor. I finally got him to agree, he was hesitant at first because of the expense to the Territory, which he said would take him a month to locate the funding before he could approve it. So I spent that month in the other three communities where I hold trials, taking care of everything up until now and letting the local law know that I won't be back until July. 

I've also spent some more time with Kevin, my teaching him better marksmanship with rifle and revolver and having him teach me swordsmanship. I feel physically better than I have in years. I still weigh the same, 171 pounds, but the small amount of fat that I was carrying around my stomach is now replaced with muscle higher up. I've also given up smoking a pipe." 

She says, "This election is going to be all the town is talking about for a while. I'm glad you're here to make sure things go smoothly. The potential for scam artists is great, particularly with a last minute "political party" bait and switch of candidates or even as simply as massive buying of votes from the poorer uneducated folks." Ruby lifts her glass of iced tea off the table, cradling it in her hands. A few condensed droplets run down her fingers, dropping into her lap. 

"I've also taken lessons with Kevin, although I'm just beginning. Ironically, I find it very relaxing. It IS a good workout and Kevin is a generous teacher." Ruby takes a sip of her iced tea. "So," she continues curiously, "What has brought on your sudden renewed vigor? Losing weight and even stopping your pipe..." 

The tall, dark hair, square-shaped face man with a chiseled jaw looks back at Ruby and says, "I feel better." He drinks another sip of tea and says, "I wish I could say it was your influence but I first started to feel this around a week or two after I had seen you last. Perhaps it is Kevin's instruction that has caused my health to improve. 

I'm now forty-seven years of age, which is incidentally the average life expectancy in the United States today, but rather than being on death's door I feel again like I did when I was half my age. My limp has also improved. And amazingly, with my latest haircut I've noticed that my graying sideburns have become dark again. Most would suspect that I have been using dye to make myself appear younger, but I have not, it occurred on its own. I have no explanation other than I feel better about myself." 

Ruby smiles, "Well, I wish I could take the credit for your turnaround. You do look better, more alive. And actually happy. I guess you just needed a hobby. I suppose you'd better keep up with Kevin, huh?" she laughs. "But it is odd that it started two weeks after leaving here...were you somewhere special at the time?" 

"At any rate, take what works. I wish I knew the secret of youth. My birthday is coming soon and I don't like adding the years on." She exaggerates, "One day my beauty will fade and then what will I be left with? I'll be just another old redhead with nothing to do with her time but reminisce about the old days when life was exciting..." 

Isby replies, "We were in the town of Clifton at the time, one of my other court towns. We were going to move on to Safford but Kevin insisted that we had to go back to Wilcox instead, even though we had just been there a few days before. Actually, come to think of it, I didn't actually start to feel a lot better until after we were back in Wilcox. 

But enough of that, it is good to be back here and with this election I'll finally get to stay put for a change. That will be nice, especially since I now have a nice place to stay at." She exclaims, "I KNOW you're not talking about that old saloon... where are you staying?" He answers, "Oh, it won't even look like a saloon by the time that Kevin and I are through with it. The territory appropriated $ 300 for us to remodel it. We've already been to Rixton's to buy proper furniture and to both Lacey's and Cook's to get curtains, linens and other odds and ends." 

Ruby smiles "Very good! If you need help, let me know. I consider myself talented in the art of decorating. So... I was wondering... we started having these dinners to help each other with the Cowboy problem. Now that is mostly taken care of, do you still see a benefit in us meeting like this?" Ruby's smile is easy but she is anxious to hear the answer. 

Isby says, "You honestly think the Cowboy problem is over?" She answers, "Well, not entirely I guess...It was just that Ringo was the one harassing us." He states, "And Ringo was financed by Hamilton Fisk, although we were never able to prove it. And Fisk is planning to run for Mayor. I always suspected Deputy Colin Hunter was part of that mess too, and now he's Fisk's handpicked choice for Town Marshall. No Miss Ruby, this is far from over." 

She says, "I understand. I wish that wasn't so but I see it is. I quite enjoy our dinners anyway. It's just... you see... well... I am actually very much in love with my boyfriend. People think I am sleeping with you, makes me look like I'm, well, you know what. And even though Jake says he doesn't mind, I just wanted to make sure I could still be of use, you know what I mean? I don't mind it, as long as it's necessary, I want to help." 

Isby says, "Well, if you're calling off our heated love affair I guess I'll just have to wallow back home and cry myself to sleep. But I should point one little tidbit to you first though, the Governor put me in charge of all aspects of this community Incorporation. That mean's that for the next month I'm pretty-much in charge of this town and nobody will want to get on my bad side. I'll have the Cowboys, the Vigilance Committee and anybody else looking to run for office being extra nice to me. I wouldn't be surprised if that was extended to my lady friend…if I had one." 

Ruby stares at him for a moment than laughs. "How can a lady turn that down? Please don't take what I said in the wrong way, I was trying to break you with you," she laughs again. "Just wanted to make sure I can still be of use." 

Isby replies, "We'll probably have to play it differently this time, play up the fact that you're sharing information with me. We may be able to turn this Jake Cooke thing to our advantage as well, make people think this is all some sort of love triangle." He smile and winks adding, "Of course, I guess it really is until he decides to give up." Ruby fakes a blush. "My now, Your Honor, you'd fight over me?" she giggles. 

She says, "Alright, whatever you think is best, you let me know and I'll play along. Is there anything I can do for now?" He replies, "I'm sure that there is, but then, we should probably save that for our honeymoon." He laughs out loud and says, "Actually, I believe that I see a couple over there eating an apple cobbler, how do two pieces of that sound." 

"My, my Judge... you DO have some new vigor about you," she says with a raised eyebrow. Then she laughs, "Apple cobbler sounds wonderful." After they finish their cobbler Ruby delicately dabs at her lips. "Well, that was another wonderful dinner. Thank you so much for inviting me. I do enjoy it." “It was my pleasure,” he replies. 

"Well Your Honor, I should go prepare for the show tonight. The Saloon is always more crowded when something like today's meeting occurs. Everyone like to come out and gossip," she giggles. She stands and offers him her hand. "Thank you again. I'm certain you'll let me know when you want me again," she says, her dazzling smile appearing on her face. The Judge walks her to the door of the restaurant and kisses her hand. He then heads back inside to settle the bill as Ruby scampers away.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seven, “The Cattleman’s Association ”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 6:15 P.M. * 

Jake sees the ranchers walking together by the intersection of Fremont and South, with them then turning west onto South Street. By the time Jake reaches that intersection they have already walked by the Promise City Hotel & Cafe and are continuing westward on the street. Jake calls to them, "Mr. Shaw, Mr. Morand, hold on a moment!" 

They stop at the intersection of South and Allan and wait for Jake to catch up with them. "Walk with us Mr. Cook," Emery Shaw states as he and his companion continue walking westward. Jake nods and follows them, "I wanted to ask you gentlemen about your plans regarding Promise City. If you do not mind me saying so, I rather respect your opinions and judgment. We may not always see eye to eye, but I would rather have you two involved in the running of Promise City than," Jake coughs, "ahem, let us just say a number of others." 

They continue on until the pass Condon’s Bank, stopping in front of the former Indian Head Saloon. Emery Shaw gets out a key and unlocks the door, gesturing for the others to go inside. "Welcome Mr. Cook to the new Cattleman's Association," he states. "You want to know our plans for Promise City, we plan to be an active part of this new community." 

Jake grins broadly, "That is good news. I hope the association headquarters is a dry location, I would much rather have you celebrating you successes after the meetings at the Lucky Lady.” Forest Morand says, "I'm sorry to say that it probably will be, since our third partner is Anse King." 

Emery says, "Yes, it was high time that the Lazy-S, Bar-W and Rocking-H joined forces. If we had done this previously we might have been able to stop with Cowboy Gang on our own instead of having to wait for Wyatt Earp to come to our rescue." 

“After all we do have the golden voice of Ruby West." Jake chuckles. "There's that too," Emery laughs, "Quite a looker that Ruby. If you hadn't snatched her up first I would have." "If she turns out to be the death of me then you can have you chance, but short of that I guess I am a lucky fellow." Jake rubs his beard, "Anse King, huh, seems like you men have your work cut out for you. Any chance of someone making trouble or making it difficult for the ranches, mines or other outlying folks to join up or not? Do you expect any problems in this first part of drawing the map?" 

Morand says, "Anse isn't so bad, a lot more reasonable than that wife of his. He's concerned mostly about just running his ranch and finding enough things to keep that son of his busy." 
Shaw says, "Just so he leaves my daughters alone, something about that boy never sat right with me." Morand says, "I'll have to talk to my brother and Seawell about the mine, but I imagine we'll want to be part of the town too. As for the Cattlemen's association, we'll be happy to let the smaller legitimate ones join up. There are a few however that we suspect were just fronts for the Cowboy Gang to pass off their rustled cattle. Those we won't want anything to do with." 

Jake continues to rub his beard, "You had an rustler problems of late?" "Not since you put Johnny Ringo into the grave," Morand states. Jakes says, "All in all I would say the climate is promising. Let me know if I can be of any service, Mr. Shaw, I feel like I owe you one. I have to get to work now, I'm dealing tonight. I hope to see you gentlemen at the Lady sometime soon." 
Emery Shaw says, "I'll stop by later tonight. Jake departs, leaving the two ranchers alone to discuss the future. 

At the Lucky Lady Nanuet tells Minerva, "I am proud that you held you temper. I know it is a monumental struggle for you to hold your tongue on certain occasions. Sounds like things will remain interesting around these parts one way or another. It will be interesting to hear what the others have to say about this. I figure Ruby won't care one way or another, Jake will be figuring out the scenario that benefits his interests best and Kate will be looking to fight the good fight, make sure that everyone who deserves a say has one. She helped me see that point awhile back when we were buying the property for the ranch.” 

She smiles and he says with a wink, “Let me get you that drink. The wine is back at the house, that will have to wait for later for a more intimate moment" as he walks back to the bar. It is still early on the Wednesday night. Job Kane is around this evening. He usually heads up to Wilcox to visit with his lady friend on Wednesday and Thursdays but has stuck around this week for some unknown reason. He and Niles are seated together over at one of the table sharing together a supper made by Maria while Niles updates Job as to what transpired at the meeting. 

When her Indian companion returns Minerva states, “I do believe that some of your endless patience is rubbing off on me, Darling," she grins broadly. "See what a good influence you have upon me? Perhaps you would be willing to continue to influence me later on this evening?" she giggles, running her fingers up his arm. "But for now I think that that a little socializing is in order. I would like to hear what opinions others hold about this incorporation. It is prudent to know who our allies are, who remains to be swayed and whom we must oppose." 

He says, “Ok, socializing for you, work for me. And yes, we'll save some more influencing for later on." Thom wanders downstairs. "I'll catch up with you later, let me know if you find out anything good with your socializing. I am going to go see what Thom is up to." 

Nanuet makes his way over to the giant man. "Hey there Thom, everything OK? You seem lost." Thom smiles his innocent smile. "No, Thom's not lost. I was just looking for the doggies, but I think Thom should be working now. I like working for Mr. Jake and Ruby they are so much nicer than Mr. Greely was. I miss all the pretty girls who worked for Mr. Greely though, they were always nice to Thom too." 

Nanuet smiles at the simple man and nods in agreement. "Well Thom you behave and don't do things to make people mad and the nice people will be nice to you. You can't trust everybody, but most people around here are good people. I like working for Jake and Ruby too. They treat me well. Why don't you see if Maria needs more wood for the stove." Thom nods and does as he is told. 

The short walk back to the El Parador passed quickly and Kate went inside looking for Ginnie and dinner. Before she sat down to eat, Kate found Pedro and took him aside for a moment. "What did you think of that meeting?" she asked. Pedro replies "What is to think? Even if Deputy Barker does convince the men to allow women to vote they will never allow non-humans to. Right now I am considered an equal with those in the Merchant's Association. After next Monday I will lose my voice." 

"Not if I have anything to say about it," Kate said embraced him. "I'm not sure if that's much comfort, but I intend to fight for the right of every person in this town to make their voice heard, human, elf, dwarf, halfling, half-orc or ogre. We have minds to think with and hearts to feel with, what does the package matter?" 

Pedro replies to Kate, "I know that is how you feel. That is one of many reasons why Dorita and I consider you family." She replies, "How did I get so lucky as to land here that day in January? Just don't give up hope. We can't let them win that easily. Now I need to eat something, and ask Dorita if Conrad's been in yet. Is there anything I can do for you?" 

Pedro says, "Try these". He hands her a bowl of a baked corn chip snack and a small bowl of salsa to dip them in. He says, "Conrad has not been around since this morning. Dorita tells me that your family will be here the day after tomorrow. Are you planning to go to Tombstone to meet them?" 

"Mmm," Kate held up her hand as she finished the bite of the snack she'd just eaten. "That's very good. I hadn't thought to go get them, the telegram says they'll take the stage with General Pleasants and Mr. Caudell's family. Did you need something from Tombstone? I have a day to decide if I want to go meet them." Pedro replies, "Oh no, I never go near there. Elves have never been treated all that well there, if I ever do need something I send Grant to get it." 

Kate laid her hand on Pedro's arm and was silent for a moment. "I've not been treated well there either. Let us both stay here and make this town one where we're welcome. I think I'll go upstairs and take dinner with Mr. Gonzales. I'll be sure to let you know any tidbits that come my way." 

She turned and went up the stairs to her teacher's public room. It was only a few steps to the spot on the wall where she spoke a few words and made a gesture that revealed the door to his real residence. "Grandpere, are you here?" Kate notices that the Great Hall of the mansion has now been remodeled, with the pool and fountain now considerably larger and filled with fish of various sizes and colors. 

Gonzales comes out of the library holding a book in his hand, "Hello Katherine, how nice to see you my little sandpiper. How are you today?" "I'm well," she said and kissed him on the cheek. She got out the telegram and handed it to him. "I've been busy making arrangements for everyone's arrival, and then there was a meeting about the incorporation of the town. I'll have a very busy time trying to sway people to my way of thinking. After you tell me all about how you are, perhaps we could have a lesson? Lately I feel as if... well, as if the spells I learn for one day don't fill me up. If that makes any sense." 

Gonzales replies, "You and Ginnie appear to have that in common, the lessons never appear to be long enough for her. I am so glad we made that trip to Boston three weeks back, she's been so much happier ever since then." Kate sat down on the edge of the now larger fountain. "This is lovely. She does seem happier. I'm afraid I didn't get to spend the time with her in Boston I'd have liked too, but I think she feels more part of our family now. I don't want the rest of this year to be a hard time for her, constantly doubting her place. 

And no lesson is ever long enough. But what I'm trying to say is, I think I'm ready for slightly more powerful spells. The first ones you taught me, even if I exhaust every spell I have for a day, I feel as if I had more energy, where as before I felt exhausted." He says, "Well, I'm really not up to doing a lesson right now. I was working with Morgana for much of the morning and that about wore me out. Why don't we just sit and chat for a while." "Of course." Kate took one of her favorite spots sitting on the floor next to her teacher's chair. 

Another half-hour passes as Kate fills him in on the details of the Town Hall meeting. She concludes "I know I'll have allies when it comes to women being able to vote. I'm more worried about being a lone voice in support of all races voting. And I'm not sure how much influence I have or how far I can push it." He replies, “The lone voice? It strikes me that the main voice in town these days is the Promise City Mirror, edited by the halfling Chumbley and published by the half-elf Morgana. You may be less lonely than you think." She says, "I hope so. I'll have to stop by and see Mr. Chumbley in the next couple days and see what we can come up with. I've never met Morgana." 

She stopped and laughed. "Janet Fly was trying to get me to come to dinner at the boarding house soon to meet her gentlemen boarders who 'would be sure to take an interest when I'm ready to be courted.'" He states, "Well, that was certainly nice of her. Seeing as how you and she are next-door neighbors you may want to take her up on that. I'm sure that you and the half-orc Coolie Fagan would make a wonderful couple." 

Kate kept laughing with the easy laugh that had only returned to her over the last few weeks. "Mr. Fagan is a gentleman, and probably more suited to me than many of the other men in town." Her voice became more serious as she went on. "I intend to take her up on it. She said today too that now that I have a respectable job I would stop being forced to associate with certain people. Since I want to get along with my neighbors, I think I'll just have to make them love me so much that when the little one makes himself known they just can't get on without me no matter how much they disapprove. I don't intend to change for them at any rate." 

Gonzales says, "That is wise. It is always good to get along well with your neighbors. I believe that the Condon Brothers could probably use a reminder of that. Two years ago they were close friends with us and all of the other elves who live on this side of town. Their house was right next-door, where your Mr. Booth now lives and they dined here every evening. But as the town grew up they've gravitated towards the more human and their prejudices." 

"I don't know them well, but after what happened with Jake and Chester..." She shook her head. "They seem to blow along wherever the wind pushes them, ingratiating themselves where it seems to make their lives easiest. But perhaps inside them they remember their friends. I might have to remind them." 

Gonzales comments that he hasn't eaten anything since breakfast so should probably head down to the Cantina. She replies, "I'm hungry, as usual. Come have dinner with me before I run off for work tonight." The two left the fine rooms and went downstairs into the busy Cantina for one of Dorita's good dinners. After the meal Gonzales says that he needs to go take a nap, that the last few days have been long ones for him and that it is starting to catch up with him. Kate said good night to her teacher, then peeked in the kitchen where she'd thought she'd seen Ginnie once or twice during dinner. She was indeed there, and Dorita was glad to let her take the question-some girl with her over to the Lucky Lady. 

Following her dinner with the Judge Ruby takes her time walking over to the Lucky Lady. She kept running though their conversations over and over in her mind. She was going to have to speak with Jake to really make sure he was still ok with her seeing the Judge. She enters the Lucky Lady where her puppies greet her at the door. She stops to play with them for a few moments before heading to the bar for a drink. 

As she is slowly enjoying her whiskey, lost in her thoughts, a particular thought pops to the front. "Oh!" she says out loud to no one then looks around for Niles. "I quite forgot Mr. Blake was coming back around dinner time. Did he?" Niles says, "No, but the announcements by the Judge seem to have distracted most of the folks in town. I'm guessing that he'll drop by later." 

Ruby says, "I know what you mean about being distracted. I guess it's not all that important for the moment. We still haven't even asked Jeff if he's interested. But we should get prepared, I bet we'll be busy tonight. What do you think about all this election stuff?" 

He states, "Too soon to say, but incorporation might be a good idea. I was talking Dave Melany over at the Western Union office. He's getting sick and tired of having to have telegrams travel back and forth to Tombstone by stagecoach. He says that it now takes longer to get word from here to Tombstone than from Tombstone Arizona to Paris France. According to Melany there's a Territorial Law that all incorporated towns have to be able to send telegrams to the capital in Prescott. So if this thing passes then the Territory will be required to finally finish putting in the telegraph lines." 

Ruby replies, "That's very interesting. Well, I guess it is very interesting to those who would get telegraphs. Eventually progress even has to make it's way here to little ol' Promise City. Did they start bringing the telegraph here already?" 

Niles says "Oh, they started to do that a year-and-a-half ago, when they started laying railroad tracks. The telegraph lines were going in parallel the rails. But the tracks only made it five miles east of Tombstone when the railroad changed their mind and stopped. 

Western Union had already set up their office here under the assumption that the line would soon be finished, Melany's basically been stranded here ever since with only about an hour's worth of work to do each day, passing out the telegrams that the stagecoach delivers here. Spends the rest of his time helping out Steve Lord at the Alhambra. 

"Poor guy, getting stuck like that. Well, maybe now they'll finish it, like you said." Ruby takes another sip of her whiskey. "Hey, do you know why Job is here tonight? Isn't he usually up in Wilcox with his girl on Wednesdays?" Niles replies, "Yeah he is. I asked and he said that he doesn't want to talk about it. I assume that they had some sort of a fight. Ah, young love." 

He smiles at two of Tony Lucky's players who have just walked in and sit down at the usual table. He turns back to Ruby and asks, "How many spare rooms do we have available at the moment? My nephew Bert will be here any day now, I could have him share my room with him if necessary. My friend George Kilgore will need a place too, but I suppose I can ask the Milfords to let him stay at the Double Eagle." 

She answers, “Well Niles, I think we have at least three. One on the third floor, the one your liquor was in, and my old room. Maybe you want to move in there? We had that space we used for an office, that little separate room, but it would be perfect for your nephew. That way you could be together but still have some privacy. If your friend George is going to help with Jeff's job he should stay here anyway. Of course, the addition will be done soon and then we'll have plenty of rooms." 

"Which reminds me, have you thought of anyone who might be good for us to add to our staff, someone who has some idea how to run a hotel?" she laughs. "Plus I've been looking for a faro dealer, have you heard anyone who can deal?" Niles says, "The only one I know of is Mad Dog Mike Moore, but I don't think I'd trust the guy. He used to deal over at the Indian Head, which got shut down for being housing those guys who robbed the gun shop." 

She answers, "Well, have to keep our eyes and ears open, we would want someone trustworthy. But we can look, especially now since Jake got that beautiful table for his birthday. At some point I want to go over the schedule for the play. I would like to do more than one performance. I was thinking at least three, maybe Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday afternoon. The evenings could be at 7:00 P.M. so it won't take away too much card time. Maybe the profits from the Sunday show could help benefit the school or something. Don't say anything about that yet though, I'm not sure." 

Kate arrives at the Lucky Lady, surprised to see Job Kane there, but it was an odd day all around. She stepped over to the bar. "Good evening, Ruby. Mr. Hoover. I think we're a little early tonight." Ruby gets a little guilty look on her face and her eyes widen slightly at Niles. She turns to her friend and says, "Evening Kate. How did the rest of the house work go?" 

Kate replies, "No trouble. It was just little things, mostly. Finishing the wallpapering will have to wait for another day. If I wait until my brothers get here I can probably get them to do it for me. I saw you at the meeting. I was surprised, I didn't think you were interested." Ruby laughs, "Depends on what you're saying I am interested in. If you meant seeing fireworks... that I'm interested in. As long as I'm not the target anyhow. If you mean the completely boring and utterly useless idea of the election then you're right." 

Kate says, "We're just going to have to agree to disagree there. But I bet you wish they'd let Helen Barker draw her gun then. There weren't too many fireworks today. Those will come later. Pedro's feeling discouraged. He has a voice in the Merchant's Association and he doesn't want to lose that." Ruby replies, "Agree to disagree on what? As for Pedro, I bet he feels pretty helpless. We already know how a very vocal part of the community feels about non-humans. I don’t' know how possible it would be for him to get a vote." 

Kate responds, "Disagree on the uselessness of elections. I'm not sure either, but I'm going to do my best to make it happen. Judge Isby said he was actually glad Bill Watkins opened his mouth today. It will help those less vocal people get motivated to make sure him and people who share his views don't run amok." Ruby says, "Well Kate, how are you going to feel if you do all that work to fight for what is right and Hamilton Fisk gets into office because he has more money than anyone else?" 

Kate answers, "Like running him down on my horse. But this is happening whether we like it or not. Ignoring it won't change the outcome. Taking action might. I'll take might over won't any day." Ruby replies, "I'm not ignoring anything Kate. I just don't care. I've had too much of back stabbing lying politics in my life and come to realize that the rich just get their way, no matter what it says on paper. My experience has never been different so why should I think this one would be?" 

She then adds, "That being said, I had dinner with the Judge. Actually, I want to talk to you about that but I don't know now is the right time." She glances around the Saloon looking for Jake. "I think I'll have the opportunity to help you in some way with the play. Or at least Jake seems to think so." Kate says, "Just let me know when and I'll be glad to listen," Kate said, a bit confused. "Don't compromise your play though, I know how important it is to you. You're going to have so much fun with that play. I hope you'll let me know if there's any way I can help you with it when I'm not teaching." 

Ruby answers, "Of course I will! But I know you are really busy these days so I expect you won't have much time to participate. But we have a musical director now so soon she'll be casting the little orchestra, if you want to play the piano. Of course, you can always give me your opinions on costumes too, although I know we have different tastes in dresses," she says laughing while looking over Kate then looking over herself. 

"The other thing, well, it's about seeing the Judge and I don't want to talk about it if Jake is here, you know? I don't know where he is." Kate says, "Well, these dinners with the Judge are more along the lines of business meetings, aren't they? Why would that bother Jake? Now costumes, that depends on whether you want to be faithful to the time period the story happens in, or if you want to go beyond those boundaries some. Remember Juliet is fourteen and the protected daughter of a wealthy family. Her dresses wouldn't look like yours," Kate laughed. 

"The dinners... well... they were supposed to be and now I'm not so sure about the Judge... and if Jake is being honest about him not caring. I mean, I know I have to ask him. I just...let's just wait to talk about it. As for the costumes, I mean, they should be close to the time period, right? And suitable for family audiences. i know something about how Juliet feels being all protected and such. I can't stand high necks and all that crap. I have to show off some of my best assets, right?" she smiles innocently. "After all, some customers are coming to see me."


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Eight, “The Fate of the Earp Vigilantes”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 7:00 P.M. 

Clarisse and Chester finish their meal. She says that they have another hour until she has to sing her first set at the Comique. She asks him what his opinion is of this town election. Chester lights a cigarette. Stubbing out the match, he says, "As far as I can see, this is good for the town. We get a proper government, which leads to stability. Of course if the wrong kind of people get elected, then it gets bad. Do you believe women and non-humans should get the vote? It could change who gets into office." 

Regarding Ruby’s costume as Juliet, Kate says, "Don't worry, high necks weren't in vogue at that time. In fact, they had a tendency to show a lot more than we do now. You'll feel right at home," she teased. Kate watched Ginnie scampering around the room and smiled. "I feel a little bit like Juliet today; Mrs. Fly was trying to matchmaker for me." She went on lightly telling the story with a laugh. "And here I thought I'd be spared that, being already taken. I have to admit I'm rather curious at to who might have been interested. Vain of me, isn't it?" 

Jake walks in to the Lucky Lady and starts to head for the stairs but when he sees Katherine and Ruby he stops and goes to meet them. "Good evening," tipping his hat, "how are we all tonight?" 

Kate peeked over Jake's shoulder as she moved between them and the door. "Just fine. My family will be here Friday, I hope you'll stop by the El Parador on Friday night and meet them. Although since I'll be working they might come here afterward." 

A tall man bearded man of around twenty years of age enters the Lucky Lady behind Jake. He is wearing a brown derby hat, yellow high collared shirt, dark wool pants held up with brown suspenders and bow tie, plus a big fat canvas satchel over his shoulders. 

Harry Rote stops the man and asks him what he has inside the bag. “This“, he states as he thrusts his hand into the satchel. Perennially the distrustful soul, Jake steps between the ladies and the man standing with Harry though the young gambler does not draw his pistol but watches closely. 

The man pulls out a newspaper and calls out loudly to the entire Saloon, “Tombstone Epitaph, Special Edition, Ten Cents.” He holds up a copy of the paper with the bold headline covering half the front page which reads: Earp Vigilantes Killed!!! 

Kate's face turned pale and she thumped down into the nearest chair. "Jake, would you..." she trailed off, waving her hand toward the papers. Jake's hand falls away from his holster, "Harry, buy a few for us and send him on his way." 

All seven of the other patrons in the Lucky Lady rush up to purchase copies as Harry gets three dimes from the cash register to buy thee of them. The man pockets his dollar in change and heads back out the door with his satchel. Harry hands two of the papers to Jake while he begins to read the third with Niles Hoover peering over his shoulder. Kate mutters, "Can they really be gone?" 

Jake grabs the two from Harry and noticing Minerva and Nanuet waves them over. He drops a paper on the table between Katherine and Ruby before going around the other side and opening the other copy and placing it on the table so others can see if they are interested. He reads. The story begins on page one and then continues onto the second and third pages. 

*Earp Vigilantes Killed!!! 

During the night of Tuesday, May 23rd, four members of Wyatt Earp’s vigilante gang were killed in Cochise County’s central Dragoon Mountains. The identified dead consist of Warren Earp, Turkey Creek Johnson, Charlie Smith and Texas Jack Vernillin. By all appearances they were not slain by their enemies but died due to their own carelessness as victims of a dynamite accident. 

The Earp Vigilante gang has been hunting and killing members of the cattle rustling Cowboy Gang since mid-march when Tombstone’s Deputy Marshall Morgan Earp was shot and killed in town. In the last ten weeks nearly thirty reputed gang members have been slain by the Earp Vigilantes. Ironically, the Earp/Cowboy war began in early March when the bodies of four reputed Cowboy Gang members were discovered in the Dragoon Mountains. * 

*Prospectors Bruce Herd, Theodore Lavoie, Ronald Pierce and Dickey ‘Boom Boom’ Swanson were working a claim at the northern tier of the Dragoon Mountains when they heard the continuous sounds of multiple explosions at approximately 10:30 P.M. last evening. They approached the scene of burning fires and great destruction, seeing from a distance the mangled bodies of four men and six horses. Herd and Lavoie rode to Tombstone to alert the authorities while Pierce and Swanson stood guard. 

Cochise County Sheriff Johnny Behan and Tombstone Marshall Virgil Earp investigated the scene together. It was later discovered that two full one-hundred-stick cases of dynamite had been stolen from Crowley’s Hardware in Tombstone. Sheriff Behan speculates that the Earp Vigilantes stole the dynamite to use in their war against the Cowboy Gang. 

Most of the dynamite appeared to have still been inside the saddlebags of the unfortunate horses although it appears that at least Turkey Creek Johnson had some on his person. Johnson looks to have moved too close to the group’s campfire, which caused the dynamite that he carried to detonate. That began a chain reaction of explosions as the dynamite on the horses also ignited. 

The present whereabouts of the vigilante leader Wyatt Earp and his associate Sherman McMasters are unknown. Their horses were found among the carnage, apparently brought by the others to help transport the dynamite. There were no tracks indicating that anybody had left the scene of the accident, nor is it likely that anybody else present could have survived the force of the explosions. It is therefore assumed that Earp and McMasters are still waiting at their hideout for their associates to return and may still be unaware of the mishap. Behan has reorganized his posse and has now gone off to search for these two men. 

Marshall Virgil Earp is said to be distraught over the death of his youngest brother and is planning to accompany Warren Earp’s body back to the family’s home in California. Speculation is that he will resign his position as Tombstone’s Town Marshall.* 

Kate let out a long sigh. "So Virgil will leave and none will be left. And I'm still here." Ruby looks under the headline to see if an author is listed. The story's byline is listed as Sam Purdy. He is also listed as being the paper's Editor and Publisher rather than John Clum. She comments “I don't know who the author is. I wonder if this story has any truth to it?" Kate interjects, "You thought it all sounded a bit suspicious too?" 

Ginnie speaks up after reading the article over Kate's shoulder "Why don't we talk to Chumbley? It's a newspaper and he's a newspaperman. He has contacts that would get the information quicker than any of us could. And he seems to really like Ruby too. And one thing he's good at is talking.” 

Jake snorts a laugh, "Good is an understatement, girl." He then drops his hat on the table and runs a hand through his hair. "I would say that it is pretty likely those four are dead. The bodies will be seen, it will be easy to verify that. Ginnie's idea has merit, who knows if the circumstances as described are true." Then in a low whisper, "Remember when Chester was hurt in the explosion while invisible and we had trouble finding him? There could be two other bodies there and no one would have seen them. Or Wyatt could have simply been somewhere else at the time." 

"That's a good idea Ginnie," Kate exclaims as she slipped her arm around Ginnie's waist and leaned her head against her shoulder. "I bet he's fuming about being scooped. It's early yet, we could send someone over to his office and ask him to stop by.” She stops, "Harry," Kate called. "Would you do us a favor and run over to the newspaper office? If Mr. Chumbley isn't busy we'd like to see him. Tell him I'll buy him one of Maria's good dinners for his trouble." 

Ruby states, "You're right Jake, they could be there and no one can find them. Although that particular uh, effect, only lasts so long." Ruby pauses and bites her lip for a minute. "Poor Josie, when she reads this she will be frantic. I would be." 

The Lucky Lady remains rather quiet. Tony Lucky arrives but instead of starting his usual poker game gets caught up in the newspaper and conversation with his players about it. Nanuet heads over to see what Jake needs. He eyes the newspaper and shakes his head. "Can't read it boss. What's up?" Harry returns with Chumbley causing the quiet to cease. He rushes up to Ruby and exclaims "Ruby! Can you believe it! The Earps blowing themselves to bits!" "Good evening Mr. Chumbley. No," she laughs, "Actually I can't believe it. Doesn't it sound a little... suspicious?" 

Nanuet exclaims, "Is that what's in the paper? Something happened to the Earps?" "Oh, right. Forgot." Jake starts to reads the pertinent sections to him but is interrupted by Chumbley who says, "If only one of the lawmen had checked it out I'd say so, but with both John Behan and Virgil Earp agreeing then it's probably true. Sam Purdy isn't one to go make things up either. But I'll find out for sure tomorrow. Angela Young and I will be taking the Stagecoach to Tombstone in the morning." 

"Then who will be left to report on the Promise City doings if you two leave?" Ruby pauses. "You trust Johnny Behan?" Chumbley replies, "Oh, I'd just be staying in Tombstone for the hour or two before it heads back here. That should give me enough time to find out some new information for my own paper and also introduce Angela to the people she'll need to talk to. She would come back on Friday. That way I should be able to get papers new editions of the paper out both Friday and Saturday! Ruby, would you care to run ads in either of them? They should be really good sellers!" She replies, "You're right, they probably will be. Sure Chumbley, we'll take some ads. We have a lot of news coming up soon." 

Jake looks towards Kate and says, "You still counting Earp heads Katherine? I suppose I can understand that you feel connected to that family. Does not seem healthy though." Jake shrugs and looks around at all the others in the saloon still chatting on about the Earps. 

He then asks, "Is that troublemaker brother of yours coming in to town with your family? Maybe I can show him around town." Jake smirks. "I trust they will be here for a bit, I will likely be out of town on Friday. I promised an attractive young lady a visit to Tucson soon, and I might not be back by Friday. Probably not long after though I would be back." "Oh!" Ruby jumps into Jake's conversation, "Are we going now, Jake, are we?" She has a huge smile on her face and looks like she is about to burst waiting for the answer. 

Kate says, "Not counting heads so much as counting the days until there isn't an Earp within 100 miles of me. I don't really expect more trouble from them, but some people find protecting the memory of someone just as important as protecting their life. I'll just be easier if they're far away. 

And yes, Henry will be here, and my younger brother Phil too. You're lucky Henry isn't bringing his wife, you wouldn't have any fun then. You try all you want to corrupt him," Kate laughed. "I want them to enjoy their trip." Jake says, "Can do, Katherine. I myself do not do any corrupting, I just help folks find their inner truth." 

Chumbley says to Ruby, "Good, figure out what size ads and what you want for copy, Josiah Young can get those all typeset while I'm away tomorrow." While he is talking an obviously distraught Josie Markus comes into the Lucky Lady. She is crying and being helped along by her friend and Clarisse's cousin Julia Barbeau. A copy of the newspaper is sticking out of the pocket of Julia's dress. 

Ruby doesn't get her answer to Jake's statement before Josie arrives. Ruby hurries over to her and puts an arm around her and moves them away from the nosey newspaperman. "I'm sorry Josie, come on, have a seat." Ruby helps her sit and waves to someone to get her a drink. "Look, we don't really know anything yet and the article doesn't mention Wyatt..." 

Josie replies softly, "Virgil will know, Wyatt will have contacted him if he's still alive. I have to get to Tombstone to find out. Oh this is so awful, we saw all of those men just yesterday. How could this have happened?" Ruby shrugs, "I really don't know. But Wyatt was doing something very dangerous and we all knew it. He just wouldn't give up his need for vengeance. But let's not make any assumptions until you know for sure. Are you going to leave tomorrow?" 

Jake says across the room to Ruby, "I thought we might leave on the morning stage to Tombstone, if that is any help." Ruby gives Josie a reassuring smile, "We'll take you tomorrow Josie, if that was your plan." She tries to keep her own excitement under wraps at her friend’s misfortune. Seeing that her friend is in good hands with Ruby and Jake, Julia heads over to the table with Chester and Clarisse to join them. 

Kate kept herself away from the woman who came in. She had never met Josie Markus, and she wasn't feeling particularly sympathetic at the moment. When Jake went to join Ruby, she followed Julia over to Chester and Clarisse’s table. "Do you mind if I sit with you for a while?" 

Chester sees the look on Julia's face. "What's going on? Why was everyone clustered around the newspaper like that?" Julia replies, "Oh it's terrible. Wyatt Earp and a few others were going after the Cowboy Gang. But there was an accident and some of them are... Wyatt's missing, so Josie is worried sick." 

Josie says to Ruby that would be wonderful if she could accompany her to Tombstone. She then asks Ruby if there is somewhere that she can go lie down. "Of course, I'll bring you upstairs." She brings the glass of whiskey and helps Josie to the room near the top of the stairs. It was all set up again now that Nile's liquor was out in the shed out back. "You'll feel better after a nap," she says, placing the glass down on the nightstand. "Where have you been staying?" 

Josie replies, "With Julia, in her room at the Gay Lady. Now that she's involved with Colonel Seawell she doesn't see other men in her room anymore, so having a friend there isn't an imposition. Thank you Ruby, you are very kind. What time will the stagecoach leave?" 

She replies, "The stage leave at 9:00 A.M. I know, it's very early. But the sooner we leave the sooner we get there. You can always sleep on the stage. You take some rest. If you feel like it, you can stay here tonight if you'd rather be alone." Ruby kisses her friends cheek and closes the door behind her when she leaves. 

When Ruby takes Josie upstairs, Jake makes his way to Job Kane. "Partner, you are not looking too happy today and your attendance is unexpected." Job says, "I was about to head out of town when I heard about Isby calling the meeting so I stayed to find out what that was all about. Bernice knows that I can't always get away from here, but I do miss seeing her." Jake replies, "Nothing more serious than that? You seem awfully low. What does she do to earn her living, seem to be you could convince her to move here. I am sure we could figure something out." 

Ruby heads back downstairs, the smile now growing on her face. She decides not to interrupt Jake and Job so instead she returns back to Kate and Ginnie. "So, I guess I won't be here when your family arrives. I am sorry about that," she says, her smile remaining. 

Kate turned from the table where she was sitting with Chester, Julia, and Clarisse and returned the smile. "No you're not. They'll be arriving in Tombstone while you're there. You might even see them and you wouldn't even know it. As long as you're not gone too long, you'll be back before they leave." "I am actually sorry, just not ALL that sorry," Ruby laughs. "You're right, I wouldn't know it, I haven't even seen a picture or anything. Don't worry, we won't be gone too long. I have a play to put on in a few weeks after all." 

Conrad Booth arrives at the Lucky Lady. He goes directly up to Chumbley and says, "All set little guy." "Thanks," Chumbley replies as the halfling heads out the door. "Uh, bye Chumbley!" Ruby calls out after him. She turns back to her friends, "What was that all about?" Kate looked at Conrad with one eyebrow raised and said, "I don't know. Care to enlighten us?" 

Conrad says, "My friends Morgana and Josiah Arcadiam asked me to go to Tombstone tomorrow along with him and his reporter. Chumbley won't be staying there long and they were worried about their employee Angela being alone in that wild town. They need their ace reporter there to cover the story but that place is still too dangerous for a very pregnant fifteen-year-old girl to be by herself, and sending any of the members of Arcade's Gang along would probably just be asking for trouble." 

Kate nodded. "You'll see my family there then. They're arriving tomorrow. Mr. Pickering's students are coming here on the stage tomorrow, and my family with come with General Pleasants and Mr. Caudell and his family on Friday." Conrad says, "And starting tomorrow that place will also be swarming with newspapermen and photographers. When will your family be arriving?" 

"Mmm," Kate took the telegram out of her pocket and looked at it. "Noon tomorrow. Then the General and his friends on Friday morning. I hadn't been planning to meet them, but if the town is going to be swarming maybe I should. Oh. Papa said to tell you what you ordered is with them and he's keeping a close eye on them." 

"Ah, the buggies. I suppose I could rent a horse from the O.K. Corral to ride one of them back here once Angela is done. That would probably be safer for the buggy than having the stagecoach tow it. Wait a minute, your school isn't opened yet. If you and Ginnie wanted to come along too you could meet your folks and then ride the other buggy back." 

Kate stopped and thought for a moment. "I don't like leaving with the election meetings coming up so soon, but I think I can work it. I might just ride along with the stage though, then I'll already have a horse for the buggy. We could bring one for you and Angela, too." He replies, "Good idea, that would save us having to rent them." he states. As Ginnie is running around he asks her and she enthusiastically approves. He tells Kate, "Don't worry about the election meeting, it isn't until Monday. We'll be back on Friday." Kate nodded. "Then it's all settled. Poor Maman, I think life here is going to quite shock her, starting with my riding leathers," she said with a smile. 

Ruby says, "Oh, that's going to be one crowded stage. I'll be right back." She heads over to Jake, wrapping an arm around him. "We'd better get our tickets before the stage books up. I wonder if a lot of people might try to get to Tombstone tomorrow? I wouldn't want us to miss our trip." 

Jake replies, "I had not considered that. I am overdue to start my game. Maybe you could send someone over to get the tickets if they are still open? If not we can have somebody waiting when they open in the morning." He gives her a squeeze and a kiss. "Oh, and remind me at my first break to tell you and the others about my conversation with Emery Shaw and Tempel Morand." 

Job catches Jake before he heads back to his game and says, "Thanks for asking. I've tried to talk my dear Bernice Turner into moving here but she has resisted that idea. As for how she makes her living, she and her late husband had managed to accumulate some savings. Her husband's Uncle Colin also helps to support her." 

Jake freezes in mid-step. He slowly and with composure turns back to Job and asks, "Her husbands uncle? Would that be a brother to her late husbands father? I mean to say, is his name Turner too?" Job replies, "Yes, he's a businessman from somewhere further east, West Texas or maybe New Mexico. I've only met him a couple of times. You might have met him, he was in town last month during the festival and I think he stopped by here for a drink." 


_DM's Note: What actually transpired with the Earps occurred with my other gaming group and can be found in Chapters 98 to 100 of this Campaign. _


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nine, “Travel Arrangements”, Wednesday, May 24th, 1882, 7:00 P.M. * 

Kate says to Conrad, "As long as you're here let me ask. Kate Higgins, I'm sure she'll be all for us ladies being able to vote. Do you think she'd be supportive of all races voting?" Conrad replies, "Hard to say. One of her working girls is a half-elf but she generally discourages non-human customers, although she doesn't outright prohibit them like the Palace. But you can count on her spearheading the women's vote movement. And yes, I already got her permission to have tomorrow night off, but I should be heading back over there now." Kate replies, "Let me walk you out." Kate stood up and took his arm, then walked with him out onto the Lucky Lady's porch. "I'll see you tomorrow," she said giving his hand a discrete squeeze. 

When Kate leaves, Clarisse says to Chester, "Don't Mrs. Kale and Mr. Booth make a nice couple? I don't approve of how he makes his living, but it's not my place to say." "Kate and Conrad? I knew they spend a lot of time together, but seeing each other? I had no idea." Clarisse giggles. "That's because you're not paying attention. But I could tell from the way they look at each other." 

Ruby bounces off to find Harry. "Would you mind terribly running to the Wells Fargo office and picking up three tickets for tomorrow's stage? It's important that we're on it and I have a feeling it will sell out. I have to get singing soon or I'd go myself." Ruby reaches down her bodice and retrieves some money, pushing it into Harry's hands without counting it. "Thank you!" she practically sings. 

She starts bouncing her way to the stage, making sure to take the direction that leads her near Jake. "I sent Harry..." she begins but stops short. He had his poker face on and to anyone but Ruby he was his normal self. "Job, we need to talk later in private." He walks towards his poker table when Ruby intercepts him. "What's wrong Jake?" she asks, when she finally looks at his face. 

He replies, "I cannot... uh, talk about it right now. We will need to talk later. Nothing to, um, worry about right now but something we just need to think about." Jake blinks a couple of times before he gives her a weak smile. "I have some money that needs removing from some nice people's wallets." 

Ruby furrows her brows as Jake weakly smiles at her and sets up at his table. She shrugs. Jake was probably just being paranoid again. She was too excited to let that get in the way of her good mood. Ruby nods to Kate and when she is ready the two of them begin their night of lively tunes. Ruby sings her heart out on love ballads and drinking songs but she stays away from anything sad, tragic or depressing. She weaves her way in and out of the crowd, thoroughly enjoying herself as she entertains. 

When the break comes along, Jake gathers up as many of his friends and partners as he can find. He relates his conversation with the Misters Shaw and Morand. "Those are two good men to have involved in running the town, so there is reason for optimism. They seemed to think that Mr. King was a good partner, just his wife needed some handling. Katherine, if you consider yourself a cattle ranch, you should talk to them. They appear open to include the smaller ranches in their association." 

Ruby says, "Mr. Shaw is a good man, he's been so helpful to us... except... well, he is prejudiced against non humans. He made some comments about Nanuet on one of our trips. I was surprised to hear it from him actually, he seems so kind, he has been kind, to me." 

Niles says, "Well, you can't really blame Shaw for being somewhat prejudiced against Indians, his grievances are legitimate. Twenty years ago his ranch was attacked multiple times by the Apache under the command of Cochise. Cochise declared war on humans. The Shaw's ranch were the only humans to survive that, and I'm sure that there were many times where he thought that he and his family were going to be killed." 

Ruby nods. "That makes sense then, must have been very scary. Besides that I haven't found another fault in him yet and even that has an explanation. He is a good man to have on our side, no matter what we do. Kate, you'd do well to join up with them. They could become one powerful force." 

Kate says, "And how welcome do you think we'd be, Ruby? Even if it was just me as a representative for our ranch, Nanuet and Sonoma own just as much as I do. And lets face it, Sonoma does most of the work. I'm not saying they wouldn't accept us, but I'm not sure I should approach them without some kind of invitation, or at least being told of their existence by them." 

Ruby replies, "Excuse me, Kate, it was just an idea for the future. I suppose you haven't has the same experience with Emery as I have. He would be a good man to have as a supporter is all and I thought it would be good if you figured things out before they approached you. I mean, why wouldn't they, Jake said they were going to ask the smaller ranches. And we, that includes you and Nanuet, helped get some of his stolen cattle back. Emery has promised me he will stop in here one of these days and I am sure he will. It was just something for you and your partners to think about." 

"I'm not offended by the idea, Ruby," Kate said gently. "You're absolutely right. I'm just edgy about what Bill Watkins said today. Human male landowners are the only ones who do anything in this town? He should spend a day out at the ranch watching Sonoma work." 

"Oh." Ruby ponders for a moment. "Don't listen to that idiot. I bet his wife would have something to say about that, I mean, does she sits around on her butt all day doing nothing? Or does she do his laundry and pick up after him, make his meals... Without her he'd probably be nothing. Please," she rolls her eyes, "I'd like to hear him say that to my face. I could have a line of men out the door vouching for what I do for them." Ruby giggles, "Maybe I don't want to know though." 

"Sometimes what you imagine is more fun than the truth anyway," Kate smiled. "I bet in this case, what is real would be far worse than anything Mr. or Mrs. King could imagine." Ruby bursts out in giggles. 

Kate says, "I'll talk to Sonoma about it when I speak to her about whether we want to be inside town limits or not. Speaking of.... Nanuet, what do you think? It's our choice whether we want to be city limits or not. If we are, we'll be subject to the town’s laws and any taxes they decide to levy, but we'll also have the protection of the town Marshall and any other benefits. I'm just not sure what to do yet." 

Nanuet ponders what Kate says for a moment, a puzzling look on his face. "Well I think if we were one of the only ones who didn't join up we'd be a target for sure. If we do decide to try and incorporate into the town then we would have some protection should something go wrong. This kind of thing is still very foreign to me, so I might change my mind before the whole thing is final, but my initial response would be yes. As far as this whole thing regarding non-humans, we need to straighten some things out. Let me get some numbers together, see how many of us non-humans there are and see how much of an influence we really have. We can definitely shake some things up." 

Kate's smile grew wider as Nanuet went on. This attitude wasn't one they'd have seen back in January. "I hadn't thought of the disadvantage we might be at if most others join and we don't. 
I'd bet you have a lot of influence if you speak together. Let me know if I can help in any way with the shaking, Nanuet." 

Harry Rote returns and gives Ruby the three Stagecoach tickets. He says, "That newspaperman Chumbley bought three as well, and had asked them about leaving earlier that 9:00 A.M. Kris Wagner says he's willing to if they manage to sell all eight seats and everybody is agreeable." Ginnie has caught the conversation and asks Kate, "Won't we be needing those two other tickets?" 

"I'm going to ride alongside on Meribel, I don't know if they'll want me to buy a ticket or not as I'll expect them to carry my luggage. We'd just need one for you unless you want to ride alongside as well." Ginnie's face scrunched up in distaste and Kate said, "I didn't think so. She turns and says, “Harry, I hate to ask you to go back out again, but would you? Tell Mr. Wagner we're willing to go early, and just buy two tickets. If for some reason I don't want to ride tomorrow then I'd be able to go inside the coach." Kate dipped into her handbag and gave him enough money for two fares. 

Ginnie says, "Ma'am Kate, that would be a waste of money. One-way tickets to Tombstone run $ 3.00. Buy me one but not you if you're riding instead, we'll tell them your bag is mine. If you want to leave early we should just see if anybody else wants to join us." "I suppose you're right, but who else might want to go?" "Kate?" Ruby says in a questioning voice, "Are you going to Tombstone too? I thought your family was coming here?" 

She replies, "Conrad is going with Chumbley and his reporter to keep her safe after Chumbley comes back. The buggies he ordered are on their way with my family, so I'm going to drive one of them back. Plus, with the news out Tombstone will be buried in journalists. I thought it might be better if I went to meet my family since it's probably going to be pretty chaotic in Tombstone." 

Ruby says, "I didn't know Kate, or we would have brought you tickets too. Sorry about that. Probably a good idea to get your family, Tombstone can be overwhelming. Then again they are already from a big city so it shouldn't be that huge of a deal. Anyway... I'd better get back to singing another set. I still have to get home and pack my stuff after we're done here." 

Minerva spends the evening listening in and joining in on other's conversations. Whenever she is asked and even when she is not asked, she voices her opinion that ALL should have a right to vote and run for office. "We are all children of the gods and should be treated with equal favor." 

As Chester is walking Clarisse out to the Comique, he overhears the others planning to go to Tombstone. He stops and asks, "Mind if Clarisse take that last seat? We haven't been there together, so now's a god a time as any. With this news about the Earps, I should ask Virgil what he knows. Wyatt may try to come back here after all. Harry, stay here. I'll get the tickets after I walk Miss Townsend over to the Comique. OK?" Harry says, "Sure, Chet." 

While the others are discussing Promise City politics and travel plans Jake seems distracted. He looks over a Job Kane a number of times before he finally pushes his chair back and walks over to him. He brings him over to the corner of the saloon where they can speak quietly and alone. "Job, this is going to sound fairly far fetched but here goes." 

Jake explains how one Colin Turner came to town and threatened Ruby, how they learned he was actually a monster, and how they went to Thomaswell to find him and destroy him, and finally how they discovered other monsters and destroyed them. "Now we do not know if this Colin Turner was destroyed or not, but he did not seem to be in Thomaswell any more. I was not sure I should tell you, partly because you would think I was a lunatic, and partly because I am afraid you would bring Bernice here and give Colin Turner, if it IS the same Colin Turner and that seem likely, another reason to come back to Promise City. Well, you are my business partner and my friend, and ... well ... I could do no less." 

Jake looks down at his feet and shuffles about for a moment and adds, "When we have more time I can tell you the whole story, that is if you do not believe I belong in an asylum." Job says, "What....Turner some sort of monster? I'm confused Jake, what exactly are you saying? First you ask me about bringing her here and now you don't want me to?" 

Jake replies, "I am a bit confused myself. No, you should have your woman wherever you feel she is safe. I just had a selfish moment worrying about Ruby. You understand? Bernice is still welcome here. I had no idea that her uncle could have been the same man that became one of those monsters. Colin Turner may be destroyed, and if not he may be too afraid of us to ever come back. I have no way of knowing either way. If she does hear from him, I would greatly appreciate knowing about it." 

Rubbing the back of his neck he adds, "The priestess has some books, in them they describe what these monsters can do and how to protect yourself. Perhaps we will never hear from this Colin Turner again, but being a good gambler Mr. Kane you might want to take a read of those books. Like I said before, we can talk more later and I can tell you everything else I know." 

Job says, "I'll do that. Just as well that I'm not dealing tonight, I doubt I could at this point. You say he threatened Ruby? Jake, I feel terrible, I was the one who invited him here, last January not long after we first bought this place." Jake startles at that but then says, "Job, how could you have known? Just do not invite him back again, partner." Jake forces a smile at the poor attempt at humor. Ruby eyes Jake speaking with Job, again looking like something is wrong. She gets up on stage minding her own business and sings her set with her mind half on Tucson. Jake and Job speak for minute longer before Jake heads back to his table and an uneventful night. 

After he walks Clarisse to the Saloon, Chester visits the Wells Fargo office. "Evening Mr. Wagner. I'd like to buy the last two tickets on the morning stage to Tombstone, please." Kris Wagner hands over the tickets. Chester says, "Thanks. Can we leave earlier than 9:00? We want to get an early start on the day." Wagner replies, "Sure, but you'll need to agree on a time with the Promise City Mirror and the Lucky Lady, they've each got three people going on this run." 

"Should have asked before I left. I'll be right back." Chester jogs back to the Lucky Lady. "Kate, what time do you want to leave tomorrow? I got the last two tickets on the stage." He hands one to her. "This is for Ginnie. Clarisse is going to be riding on the coach. I can ride alongside." Kate replies, "I'm agreeable to any time, Chester, I didn't really need to leave early myself. I think eight would be fine." 

Ruby finishes her set for the evening. She continues to be excited as she says goodbye to some of her regular customers. Finally she ends at Nanuet. She explains that she and Jake will be gone for some time, going to Tucson to visit a friend. "Will you keep an eye on the place while we're gone please?" Nanuet replies, "Of course. Any idea what some time is? Will your other partners be around?" 

She replies, "Oh, not that long I would guess we should be back sometime next week. Today is Wednesday, right? Maybe after the weekend. I don't know for sure. Yes, the other partners should be around, Niles and Job. But I'm not sure about Jeff and Thom needs an eye kept on him. And of course, my beloved puppies and our new house need attention too." Ruby flashes him a dazzling smile. 

Nanuet replies, "Let's see, you are going out of town to relax and I get to watch the Saloon, baby sit Thom and the puppies and keep an eye on your house. Sounds like a piece of cake. It will either keep me out of trouble or put me into loads of it. Seriously though, I a honored that you would think highly enough of me to give me so much responsibility. Have a great trip." 

"We will. I hope it stays quiet here for you." Ruby kisses Nanuet on the cheek. "You are such a good friend. Thank you." Ruby starts walking away then stops. Looking back over her shoulder she says, "Try to keep you and that priestess out of trouble Senor." With a laugh she bounces away to finish her goodbyes and go pack. 

After his game closes up, he finds Ruby. "Nothing really to worry about, but I just learned of a strange coincidence. Actually it is not a coincidence. Remember when I wondered whether that Colin Turner was related to Job Kane's girl up in Wilcox? Unfortunately it appears I was right. He was her late husbands Uncle. I was asking Job about his girl and the name came up." 

Jake swallows hard, "I have to admit, at first it bothered me. The more I think about it, I am glad to find out. It explains how Turner wandered through here the first time long ago, and if by some strange twist he was not destroyed and ever contacts his niece we would learn about it through Job." He locks his eyes with hers. "I was tempted to just keep it to myself, keep you from worrying. I do not particularly like thinking or talking about it any more. So there you have it, no secrets. No need to be creating any new worry either." 

On the outside Ruby remains relatively calm. But the panic is evident in her eyes as they dart around the room, checking to make sure there is no one there she doesn't want there. She gulps, "Are you SURE it is the same Colin Turner? How can you tell me not to worry?" She continues quickly with an intake of breath, "Forget it, it doesn't matter." She slowly exhales and gets her composure back. Squaring her shoulders, "Does this mean we need to take a trip to Wilcox instead of Tucson?" 

"If you listen carefully to me," Jakes says slowly, "I would not insult your intelligence and tell you not to worry. I said, no new worries. Whatever amount of worry you resigned yourself to has not changed. At least I do not believe it has. " He sighs. "No, I do not think this makes anything any different. It just explains some things. And should he ever contact Bernice... well, we have an early warning. We have been all over this. Nothing is different. I can understand your reaction, I had the same one. I have had the benefit of all night to think about it. I think nothing is different. We should go to Tucson and enjoy ourselves. If at some point in the future you think we should go to Wilcox, then we will, but not tomorrow." 

Ruby nods, "Yes, let's go to Tucson and enjoy ourselves. And try not to think about this. Is it time to go and pack yet?" she says with a halfhearted smile. Jake nods affirmative, "I will be up in a few moments." "You mean out, our room isn't up anymore baby," Ruby giggles. 

She wanders over to Kate and Chester, "I guess we'll see you in the morning?" "Yes, the stage will leave at eight, not nine, so don't be late." Kate say Ruby's too early look cross her face and said. "You can sleep more on the stage, no one will mind. I need to get home and pack myself." Ruby exclaims, "Eight? It's supposed to leave at nine. THAT is way too early as it is!" 

Kate replies, "Mr. Chumbley wanted to go a little bit early. Since the stage is full there won't be anyone showing up five minutes before nine wanting a ticket." Ruby narrows her eyes, "They can't just change the time like that! Not because that little half pint wants to!" Ruby sighs. "Well, hopefully we can get the train out of there tomorrow and not have to stay overnight, I guess getting in earlier will help." 

Ruby takes a few moments to run upstairs and tell Josie of the change in time, asking her to meet at the Wells Fargo office in the morning. She wishes her goodnight then returns downstairs. She bids everyone else good night or goodbye before heading to the porch to wait for Jake. 

Chester walked Kate and Ginnie home, where they packed for one night away from home and turned in early since they would have to leave early the next morning. It would be an especially early morning since she would have to make a trip out to the ranch before they left. 

Jake makes his rounds, saying goodnight and making arrangements for things to be handled while he is away. He and Ruby head to their home. Ruby pulls a few dresses out of the closet, laying them on the bed to look them over. Without looking at Jake she begins, "So... you didn't ask me how dinner with the Judge went." "I got distracted with other things." Jake states simply. "So, how did your dinner with the Judge go? If I remember our earlier conversation he was buying dinner and I get to sleep with the gorgeous saloon singer." 

Ruby laughs. "Yes, I guess that is true, isn't it? Not a bad deal for you." Her smile fades a bit. "Well, dinner was fine. But something was, oh I don't know, something was odd maybe." "You know, I wasn't even sure I should go, once I thought about it." She stops what she is doing and looks right at Jake. "What do you think about me having dinners with the Judge?" He replies, "Frankly, I would rather you did not. If there is some good reason to keep it up, then I suppose I will just suffer through it." 

"Oh." Ruby goes back to distracting herself, pretending to look at her dresses. "Well, I asked him why he thought we should still have dinner. He said there was still more Cowboy Gang problems, that Fisk is going to run for Mayor and Hunter is probably in cahoots with him..." She pauses, pulling on her hair as she ponders. "That isn't why you don't want me to continue, is it?" 

Jake stops his packing. "You are my woman, that is why I do not want you dining with another man on a regular basis. I DO trust you, but I do not have to like you sitting with another man. Besides, people talk. Maybe think they can do whatever they want with you and I will not interfere. Maybe they think I can be pushed around on other things too. Leads to confrontations and hot lead flying. It is far safer for you, me and others to think I am perfectly willing to draw this gun and protect my own. Better if they think I am good with this gun, but wonder how good. So I wear it brazenly and provocatively, but draw it infrequently. That way everyone stays alive. Death is a unpleasant thing, even more if it involves you or me." Jake gives her a grin and walks towards her. 

"I also did not care for people shooting at us, you dancing naked on Main Street, chasing after Pete's murderer, Nanuet in the middle of negotiations between the Federal Government and some blood thirsty Indian Chief, Katherine giving a book of magic mumbo jumbo to Johnny Ringo, Minerva attempting to gouge my eyes out, or the Cowboy Gang attempting to blow my saloon to Hades." Jake shrugs. "What is a poor saloon rat to do? Jake Cook stands by his friends. Apparently he does some mighty foolish things over being in love, too." 

Ruby wraps her arms around Jake's neck. "Being in love is hard work, huh?" She smiles, "I wonder if the benefits outweigh all the work." He says, "So far they do, and the outlook for the future is promising. Keep those benefits coming...," he says while his hands begin to roam and his lips move to her neck. Ruby moans and is distracted from her thoughts as she throws her head back and enjoys Jake's wandering touch. "Uhh.. Jake... dinners... ahhh... packing....oohhhhhhh...," Ruby giggles as she melts and that is the end of talking about dinners with the Judge.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ten, “The Road to Tombstone”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 6:00 A.M. * 

Kate was up with the sun the next morning and on her way out the door as Ginnie was getting ready to run over to the El Parador and get a basket of breakfast for the two of them. At the ranch, Kate picked two harness horses to pull the buggies back and stopped to have a bite to eat with Sonoma and Flint. She filled them in about the incorporation meeting and about the choice they'd have to make. Since she intended to bring her family out to ee the ranch, they could discuss the decision then. She hurried back to town and met Ginnie and the others at the Wells Fargo office around 7:45 A.M. 

In the morning Jake packs his final travel bag with his pistol accessories and the pearl handled long barrel. He writes a short note to MacNaulty, Elliott, and Lewis describing what was announced by Isby and makes arrangements to have it delivered to them. In the note he recommends at least one of them come into town and learn more. Once he has all his gear accounted for and is dressed for travel he hauls their gear down to the stage. Grumbling all the way about the time and the diminutive newspaperman. 

Ruby barely wakes come the next morning. She throws a few more things into her bag with only one eye open. Practically sleep walking she drops the dogs off at the Lucky Lady, and slips a note under Mr. Lacey's door before she walks over to the Wells Fargo Office. Any 'good morning Ruby' is answered with a grunt. She almost falls asleep standing while waiting for the stage to arrive. 

The Wells Fargo Stagecoach is ready to board at a few minutes before 8:00 A.M. An annoyingly awake Chumbley bounces up onto the carriage, followed by the very pregnant Angela Young who Chuck Nevers helps up into the vehicle. A barely conscious Conrad Booth follows and within seconds of his sitting down is sound asleep. 

Kate looked from Ruby to the already sleeping Conrad and smiled. She trotted Meribel up to the coach and with an amused glance at Ginnie said, "Mr. Chumbley, perhaps you'd like to ride out here with me for a while. I don't imagine you'll find much good company inside until a more civilized hour of the morning." He says, "That would be fine Mrs. Kale, I would love to talk to you, but could you strap me in well enough that I won't fall off? I've never really taken to horses which is why I ride stagecoaches." 

Clarisse and Chester arrive, with him leading his horse. As he loads their bags on the stage, he says, "Morning folks. I guess the last passenger's on his way." Clarisse says, "Good morning everyone. I trust you all slept well?" Ruby gives Clarisse the same grunt she gives everyone else. Then she blindly climbs in the stage and takes a seat near the window, pulling Jake in next to her. Once her head hits his shoulder she falls back asleep. 

She exclaims, "Oh!" Chester leans. "That means she didn't sleep well, dear. Not everybody is an early riser." "The question for most of these people, Miss Townsend, is did they wake well?" Kate said lightly. Josie Marcus is the last of the riders to arrive. As anxious as she is to get to Tombstone she still isn't a morning person. She hands her bags up to Chuck Nevers and climbs on board. 

Jake looks out of the corner of his eye and says, "Good morning to you Katherine Kale I trust you woke well." Leaning back careful not to disturb Ruby he tilts his hat forward and hides his face. "Good Morning Miss Townsend, a pleasure to be riding with you. I look forward to speaking with you in a couple of hours." 

Kate got down and carefully secured the halfling reporter onto the steadier horse. "I'll ride right next to you. Just let me know if you'd like me to take the reins or if you want to return to the coach." 

The Tombstone newspaperman rides up on his horse to ride alongside the stage. He sees Chumbley with Kate and opts to ride on the opposite side. Chumbley tells Kate "That's Sam Purdy, he purchased the Epitaph from John Clum at the beginning of the month. Terrible shame that, as he's a Democrat and so is the editor of the town's other paper, the Tombstone Nugget. So the town now has two Democratic voices and the Republicans have lost their voice. I don't support either party, but feel that the town is best served having both viewpoints raised. I guess that may make me a hypocrite saying that, as I'll be running front-page editorials in both of my next two papers in support of non-humans getting to vote and have no intentions of running the opposite view, not that Watkins or Adair will have any trouble voicing that on their own." 

Kate says, "I look forward to it. You know of course that my voice will support people of all races and genders having a vote. I spoke to Mr. Figueres last night, and while he isn't hopeful I tried to buoy his spirits. Do you have any other thoughts on how to sway others to our way of thinking?" 

Chumbley replies, "Well, I already wrote the editorial for Friday's paper which Josiah will have typeset by the time I return tonight and will have another one for Saturday's. Of course, swaying them through reading what I wrote first entails getting people to buy and read the papers, so my finding enough new information to sell papers both days is essential. Beyond that I'd suggest talking to all of the employers of non-humans in town, that's about one-third of the businesses by my reckoning." 

Kate replies, "Well, I think there's at least one thing I can tell you that might help. General Henry Pleasants will be arriving in Tombstone tomorrow morning, and will be moving to Promise City to work for Colonel Seawell. Also, Professor Pickering of Boston will be arriving today with six astronomy students in order to observe an eclipse next week." 

Chumbley jots down the information. He continues to prattle on for the next hour. The Carriage stops at around 9:15 A.M. when they are between the intersection to Dos Cabezas and the Shaw's Lazy-S Ranch. 

The Stagecoach comes to a halt as another coach approaches. The other coach is from the Lazy-S and is being driven by ranch hand Tim Kilpin. The two carriages stop as the drivers converse. Chumbley decides that he has had enough horseback riding for this month and asks for Kate to help him down so that he can go back inside. 

Ruby barely awakens as the stage stops. "Are we there yet?" she asks quietly with her eyes only half open. Chumbley exclaims, "Oh no, pretty Ruby, only about a quarter of the way, maybe a third. I just got tired of riding the horse. So, how is everybody in here?" Ruby groans, then plops her head back on Jake's shoulder, pushing her face into his neck. "Sleepy," she responds to Chumbley. "In mourning for the death of silence," Jakes remarks dryly from under his hat. Ruby pinches Jake under his jacket. 

"Oh, I can be quiet, I brought a book to read," the Halfling exclaims. He pulls out a small book with a green leather binding. It is written in a fancy script language that none of those inside the coach recognize. Ruby can't keep the giggle in and it slips out. "That must be some book. What are you reading?" she says muffled through Jake's shirt. 

Chumbley replies, "It's an ancient halfling tale from Australia's early years. It's about a halfling who heads off on a great quest. It is titled 'There and Back Again'. Would you like me to read some of it to you?" "Maybe you could read some of it another time." Ruby yawns, "I wouldn't be such a good audience right now." It's no time at all before the rocking rhythm of the coach puts Ruby back to sleep. Her head keeps falling forward and she jerks upright each time, but continues to fall asleep over and over. 

Kate rode up close enough to the drivers to catch their conversation. Chuck and Tim chat briefly about Tim taking Ellen Shaw into town to do some shopping and then pick up Emery to come back home. Chuck talks about needing a day off, that the other driver Chandler Wells went back east for a family funeral and hasn't returned yet so it's been nine consecutive days that he's been working. The Shaw carriage gets moving east again and the Wells Fargo Stage heads off west to Tombstone. 

Chester rides close to the stage, in conversation with Clarisse. After a while, Chester rides over to Purdy. "So, Mr. Purdy. Was this your first time in Promise City?" "Yes," he replies, "I've had the Epitaph for a little more than three weeks now. Clum no longer had time for it and the job of Tombstone's Postmaster so he accepts my proposal to purchase the paper. I put out my paper in Tombstone yesterday morning but the Tombstone Nugget had gotten out an hour earlier and most people bought it instead so I figured I'd have a market in Promise City for the rest. I got the papers onto the 2:00 PM stagecoach and rode alongside. That worked well, I sold out, but I doubt I'll be making this a regular occurrence." Chester replies, "This kind of news doesn't come by often, so I see why you made the trip. It's hard competing with the local paper on a regular basis." 

Kate rode along with the coach, enjoying the early morning air and the quiet ride. Every now and then she was tempted to nudge Meribel into a run and speed away in front of the stage to ride alone, but instead she stayed by the stage. There would be time soon enough for long rides on the ranch with Henry where they could jump and race as they never could in Boston. She kept an eye inside the carriage as they rode, making sure Ginnie was comfortable and waiting to see when and how Conrad would wake. 

The Stagecoach continues along at a steady pace, arriving in Tombstone at 11:15 A.M. As they rode into Tombstone, it suddenly occurred to Kate how strange this morning was. Once she had arrived on a train here, expecting to be met. Now she was doing the meeting, and this one promised to be much happier. 

Back in Promise City, Nanuet had woken up before the sun like usual. He watched Minerva sleep for some time before heading to the grove to tend to the plants and animals within. Before he knew it the sun was climbing into the sky. "Well, I had wanted to see them off, but I think I missed that." 

The lean elf stood up and wiped the dirt from his hands. He walked over to Jake and Ruby's house and checked to make sure it was locked up and that everything seemed to be in place. After that he headed over to the Lucky Lady to feed the dogs and check on things. Once he was satisfied that things were in order for the day and gave Thom some chores to do he headed to the El Parador. 

"Good morning Dorita, I'd like some breakfast please. Do you know if your grandfather would be available? I'd like to speak to him sometime soon about what happened at this incorporation meeting yesterday." Dorita heads upstairs and comes back with Mr. Gonzales. He gestures to a corner table at the end of the room and asks Dorita to bring over the jug of Greek wine. He pours them each a glass, drinks his, and then pours himself another one. Nanuet states. "Thank you Dorita, your promptness is much appreciated." 

The elderly wood elf smiles at Nanuet and says, "Well, I trust that Miss. Florencia appreciated my birthday present to her." Nanuet picks up the glass and sniffs at it before trying the wine. "I am sure she did, there were so many gifts presented that evening? I must apologize, but I don't remember what you gave her, could you remind me?" Nanuet says taking another sip of the wine. 

Gonzales replies, "My present was that I allowed her boyfriend continued life despite the fact that he broke my Great Granddaughter's heart. You do remember that conversation that we had before don't you?" 

Nanuet's face drops at Gonzalez's statement. "Yes, I recall the conversation, and I appreciate that you have not followed through on that threat. I am sure a man of your experience realizes that all relationships that start off with the best intentions do not always bear fruit. I have apologized several times to Sonoma and only wish her the best. Is there more you wish of me in regards to that situation or can we put it behind us?" 

He says, "Well I can certainly understand why you have become enamored with Miss. Florencia, I find the woman breathtaking myself. And being a short-lived human your relationship with her will probably last for another fifty or sixty years at the most. After the Priestess is gone you can sit down for a long talk with Sonoma and apologize then. 

In the meanwhile you might want to consider divesting yourself of your interest in the ranch. Sonoma has been putting her heart and soul into it and resents your lack of contribution to the effort. Finding a buyer should not be hard, I would be willing as would Mr. Booth, but I think the women are trying to be independent of the two of us. If you wish to maintain the Apache connection you might consider the centaur Qualtaqa, I believe he is finding the El Parador barn a bit confining and I know he has earned money from his recent trip to Europe with Arcade's Gang. You should probably discuss the idea first with your partners.” 

Nanuet replies, "Minerva is a special woman and it seems the gods themselves have blessed our relationship. I had not dwelt on idea of her being a short lived human, but rather have decided to live in the moment. As far as the ranch is concerned, I agree that seems to be the best idea. Sonoma has done amazing work at the ranch but I have not been able to hold up my end. I will discuss this with Sonoma and Katherine and determine the best course for all." 

Nanuet refills his glass of wine and then says "If I may change the subject I would like to ask you what you think about this whole town incorporation thing and about us non-humans making sure we have a say. As far as I understand the idea of females and non-humans being able to voice their opinions on town matters might be in jeopardy and I would like to see that it doesn't happen. I know how Kate feels and I know I would have her support in this endeavor.” 

Gonzales replies, "The idea of females having a voice is not unprecedented. The entire Utah Territory allows women to vote and many communities in the other western States and Territories have as well. Other races....that's a different matter. I've heard of places that allow Dwarves and Halflings the vote. And that Civil war guaranteed the right to vote for Ogres. Orcs and Elves, that's another matter. In California anti-orc sentiment is now so strong that they are petitioning the United States Congress to pass laws ending all Chinese immigration. And most people consider elves to be savages out to kill all whites. 

You asked my option. Obviously I would like a voice in the community that I live in, but I also realize that fighting for it could have a backlash against all of us regardless of the outcome. Evan Adair isn't the only one in town with a humans-only attitude." 

Nanuet replies, "I understand what you are saying, things around here could get ugly I am sure. I personally don't know anything about politics and would be getting in over my head, but it was not that long ago that I didn't know anything about being a shaman either. I would like to ask some of the other non-humans and others who accept us to see what they think. Maybe there are enough of us to make a stand, and if we go about it the right way then hopefully things won't have to get too bad. I respect your opinion so if you tell me not to do it I will listen." 

Gonzales says, "The best approach would be all or nothing, if they begin breaking it down into acceptable or unacceptable races then things will get even uglier and the likelihood of you, Cornflower Peck and Qualtaqa being allowed that opportunity will be next to nothing. The other key is to resolve the residency issue first, so that they know that half the Apache from the hills won't be marching into town and demanding a vote." 

"OK, so first thing is to figure out is how residency will be determined. I didn't plan on doing things race by race, so we are on the same page there. Any ideas on how to get started first? I suppose a meeting with Judge Lacey might be a good idea." 

Gonzales replies, "It can't hurt, mention that you work for Ruby, he's sweet on her. You might also want to wander over next door to Brown's Ice House and talk to Liza, that cute young woman who often dines here with her father and brother. She's engaged to Derik Avery, who sits on the Vigilance Committee. She's always been comfortable with the various races who congregate here." 

"I think I will, and uh thanks for sharing the wine with me." Nanuet gets up and offers to shake the elder elf's hand before departing. He stops next door at Brown's Ice House. He knocks and asks to speak with Liza. 

Hannibal Brown calls for his daughter. The freckle-faced brunette is wearing a brown dress with yellow gingham trim and a straw bonnet. "Hello Mr. Nanuet," she says, "looking to buy some ice? Did the Priestess buy an icebox for her cottage?" "Oh, just Nanuet please. Sure, I'd like to set up a regular supply if that is OK with you. Do you make regular deliveries?" 

Nanuet discusses the particulars of getting set up with a delivery schedule and makes sure the business is done before moving the conversation to politics. "So, did you hear about the meeting they had yesterday? It seems folks like me might have our hands tied around here pretty soon." "What do you mean?" she asks quizzically. 

He replies, "Well, if some people in power around here get there way only male land owners will have a say in the new government. People like you and me won't even have a vote. Even some of the business owners will have no say in what goes on. I think that would be a real shame and could cause some resentment." Liza talks to Nanuet for another fifteen minutes about the subject, agreeing with him on many points. She has spent a considerable amount of time at the El Parador and says that she would hate to see nice people like Pedro and Dorita to be treated unfairly. 

Liza talks to Nanuet for another fifteen minutes about the subject, agreeing with him on many points. She has spent a considerable amount of time at the El Parador and says that she would hate to see nice people like Pedro and Dorita to be treated unfairly." 

Minerva awakens to find that Nanuet has left. She reaches over and buries her face in his pillow, breathing in the memory of his scent. His spot in the bed is still warm, prompting her to stretch and smile as she sighs with pleasure. She daydreams back to the wonderful night before, and how he had fulfilled his promise to exert his influence upon her. 

She looks up when she hears the rustling of feathers and greets her feathered companion. "The gods have truly smiled upon me, Luna. I am truly loved and loved truly. Time to spread the word." she says aloud and laughing in delight, she leaps out of bed, energized and ready to take on the day. 

Minerva dresses and rummages through the icebox to find herself something to eat. She decides to visit Beatrice for a friendly chat, knowing that she always has her ear to the ground and will be able to fill her in on the local gossip. Most of the morning gossip from Beatrice Lee is about the upcoming Incorporation of the town and the various attitudes expressed thus far by her other tenants. Many of the miners who reside there have concerns about the Vigilance Committee taking over and imposing restrictive laws on the populace. 

She says, "Si, I can certainly understand their concerns. I have many of my own. I was here when they tried to vote in that silly law about women having to be covered from neck to toe," she smiles optimistically. "But we must remember that the gods love all of their children. They will show us the way to enlighten the opposition." she sips her tea and thinks aloud. "Perhaps I should pay a visit to Senor Condon to check on the church's money to be sure that it is being kept safe." 

Minerva continues to question Beatrice on how she thinks that each committee member will vote and any leverage that she might know of that would help sway them. "You have lived in Promise City far longer than I have, Bea and you are such an observant woman, a thief in the night could not make his way past you." she chuckles and smiles disarmingly. The two women sit amiably and chat for a while before Minerva rises and kisses Bea affectionately on the cheek. Gracias, mi amigo." She hugs her and makes her way to the bank.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eleven, “Afternoon in Tombstone”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 11:15 A.M. * 

As the Stagecoach comes to a stop in Tombstone Kate says, “"We'll have plenty of time to get the horses stabled and get to the train station. Conrad, would you like to meet us there at noon to pick up the buggies?" 

Conrad indicates he will initially go off with Chumbley and Angela but will reconnect with Kate at the train station at noon. The diminutive newspaperman is elated with their early arrival, giving him almost three hours to get things taken care of. The three are dropped off in front of the Wells Fargo Office and head off. Kate and Ginnie lead the three horses down to the O.K. Corral to see to getting them fed and boarded for the short term. Chester and Clarisse walk his horse down there as well to be boarded. 

Chuck offers to drive Jake and Ruby down to the train depot, as he has to drive to the end of Allen Street anyway to have enough room to turn the stagecoach around. Ruby quickly said goodbye to Kate, Conrad, Ginnie, Chester and Clarisse before they all went running off to opposite directions. 

She asks Josie if she will be all right and instructs her to return with Conrad if she can. Ruby informs her that she left a note for Mr. Lacey to gather the names of those who participated in the festival sword fighting, whom he thinks might be good for and interested in doing the play, if she returns to Promise City and wants to keep herself busy. She hugs her friend before she hurries off, hoping she was not about to get bad news. 

When they arrive at the Depot they discover that the next train to Tucson leaves at 12:45 P.M., giving them over an hour to go and get a bite to eat. Once at the station Jake and Ruby purchase their train tickets for Tucson. "So," Ruby comments, now wide eyed and excited, "I guess we're officially on vacation. I can't wait to get to Tucson." 

"It feels good." When no one is nearby he says quietly, "Did you ever notice Angela's ears? That young lady is not a purebred either. I would say Promise City's newspaper editorials would be decidedly biased. Probably be an angry hornets nest when we get back. Heh, good thing we are going." 

"No, why would I look at Angela's ears?" Ruby asks innocently. "Anyway, I haven't looked and don't care who is whole, half, quarter or tiny bit breed of anything." She shrugs. "But you're right. I bet Chumbley is going to have lots of fun voicing his...uh, voice. Annoying as it is. How does such a small guy have such a loud mouth? Now," she presses up against him, "What should we do with our time before we leave? Enjoy a nice casual stay-out-of-trouble lunch? Or go check in with the Earps, like I know you are dying to?" 

Jake replies, "You perhaps chose your words carefully. Being anywhere near any Earps could lead to dying. No, I have no desire to be connected to them at this time. Lunch and we are on our way." Ruby jumps up a little and squeals, "Yay! We really are on vacation!" She takes Jake by the hand and drags him to the nearest decent looking place for food. They chat about nothing important as they eat, but also keep their ears open for rumors of the Earp situation. 

Just a few minutes before noon the train is seen arriving from the distance. Instead of stopping at the station it goes through to the turnaround and then comes back facing out before the passengers and freight are offloaded. Kate sees a group of ten young men, her two brothers among them, staring out the windows and pointing at the town. 

"Look Ginnie, there they are," Kate sang out and hopped off the bench. She waved until Phil spotted her and jammed Henry in the ribs with his elbow. Their eyes got a little wider, taking her in. Kate gave them the same smile and cocked hip she would have wearing a new dress instead of leathers, pulled off her had, and waved again. The train has now come to a complete stop and the passenger door open. Frederick Seagram is among the first passengers out the door and walks quickly towards Kate with his arms outstretched for a hug. 

Before he gets to her Phillip rushes by him and hugs her first. "What's this all about, little brother? Did you miss me that much?" she asked, squeezing back and smiling over his shoulder at her father. As the other Seagram exit the train, followed by Pickering and his Students, Frederick calls out "Henry, Mark and Tristin, you three help me to get everybody's luggage. Ah, Mr. Booth, come with me to the Freight Car, I've been babysitting your new transports." 

Conrad joins Seagram and the three young men as they go to the baggage and freight cars. The two buggies have been secured in place with the wheels blocked and covered with tarps to prevent them from shifting or being damaged in transit. The conductor calls for two railroad workers to help get the buggies unloaded. Ginnie anxiously watches on. 

Chester tells Clarisse, "Let's go to the Grand Hotel and check in. I need to stop by the Marshall's Office, but after that the day is ours. How's that sound?" "Alright, I guess." She wags her finger at him. "But make that meeting short, you hear?" Chester tips his hat. "Yes, Miss Townsend." He kisses her and they check in to the hotel. "Good morning, we'd like two rooms, please. We'd prefer them next to each other." After dropping off his and Clarisse's bags, Chester emerges and walks over to the Marshall's Office. 

The Marshall's Office, located on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon building, is locked and dark, as are the Judge's Office and Sheriff's Office. When he heads downstairs the bartender looks up and says "They're all over at church for Warren Earp's Funeral". He looks up at the clock, which reads a quarter until noon, and says, "Should be getting over pretty soon." 

Chester says, "OK. Mind if I wait here for the Marshall?" The bartender replies, "Be my guest. Want anything to drink?" "Yeah. A beer would be fine. Do you know if they found Wyatt's body yet? News over in Promise City said they haven't." The Bartender says, "Nope, Behan and Leslie are still out looking for him. Doubt they'll catch him though, he's too smart for the lot of them." 
Chester comments, "Oh, so he's still alive, then. If Wyatt is smart he'll leave the area. It's getting too hot for him here. Eventually he'll make a mistake and they catch him." 

The bartender replies to Chester, "Not him, he's like a cat, has nine lives. Did you hear about his shootout at Iron Springs in late March? He marched headfirst across the creek with all of those outlaws shooting at him and not a one of them hit. Around the same time he got into another shootout somewhere between here and Promise City with over a dozen of them outlaws, shot down Billy Claibourne then, and not one bullet struck Wyatt." 

"I hadn't heard about Iron Springs. I guess the gods are looking out for him. Not surprised about Claibourne, though." Chester takes a long pull of his beer to hide a smile. Especially since Wyatt was nowhere near Claibourne when he got shot down. Chester says, "What do you think about Wyatt's hunting down the remaining Cowboys? They must be running scared." 

The bartender tells Chester, "I think they're all either dead or in jail at this point. Don't imagine there are too many more on their kill list. Damn shame them going and getting themselves all blown up just when the job is done." Chester says, "I hear you. But that's when things go wrong; near the end of your job. When you can see the finish line, you tend to hurry things. I guess that's what happened out there. Damn shame." 

The bartender pours Chester another drink and says, "It's on the house, you being a lawman and all," and gestures to Chester's pocket. The star-shaped badge had been tucked into his shirt pocket but there is enough of an outline of it though the shirt for the observant barkeep to have noticed. 
Chester replies, "Thanks. I'm a Deputy Marshall over in Promise City. What's your name? I'm Chester." He extends his hand. The bartender shakes it and says “Richard Denning, call me Rich. Not that I am though." Chester groans at the old joke. "Glad to meet you anyway, Rich”. 

Rich then asks, "You a friend of the Earps, or of Behan?" Chester replies, "Neither actually. I don't know the Sheriff and I've only met Wyatt a couple times. I do have to admire the Earps for going after the Cowboys. They've been a big problem. I'm here to ask Virgil a couple questions. How well do you know him?" Rich answers, "Pretty well what with his office upstairs. He never spent much time in that room until after he was shot last December, spends even more time there since Morgan died. I feel sorry for him loosing Warren now too." Chester replies, “The Earps have given a lot for the area. No family should bear that much." Rich agrees. 

Before they left for the train station, Kate made sure to find out of the buggies could also be kept there, or if there was someplace else in town to board them. Once that business was finished, they two walked together to the train station. It felt strange to walk the streets of Tombstone in her riding leathers with the duster flapping behind her. They arrived with some time to spare, so sat down on the bench by the door to wait. 

"Go ahead Ginnie, you know how to stay out from underfoot. Henry?" she called. When he looked back she nodded to Ginnie. Kate hugged her mother and guided her a bit out of the crowd. "What are you wearing, Jacqueline?" the older woman asked. She answers, "Riding clothes, Maman. You can't ride from Promise City to Tombstone in a dress." Mrs. Seagram says, "It doesn't hide anything." Kate replies, "No, but it also allows me to move like I need to. Don't worry, Maman. No one's looking at me anyway." 

She turned to Professor Pickering. "Professor, how nice to see you." Pickering replies, "And you as well my dear. Since you lived here for some time perhaps you could recommend a good restaurant for my students and I to eat at, we have two hours until our stagecoach departs for Promise City." 

"The Grand Hotel has a fine restaurant attached to it." Kate explained how to get there, and then went on. "When you get to Promise City, ask for directions to the Promise City hotel. I checked ahead for you. They have enough room for all of you tonight, although you may have to double up tomorrow night. There are other places in town, so tomorrow you could look for more rooms if you didn't want to share." Pickering says, "They can share. Once we finally stop we're going to stay put for a bit. Boys, go bring the bags over to the Wells Fargo Office and we'll find this Grand Hotel." They head off. 

Conrad is busy supervising the unloading of the buggies. He tells them that he's made arrangements for the men from the O.K. Corral to come and get them within the hour so to put them near the street but to watch them closely until the men arrive for them. He then heads back to Kate and the Seagrams and says, "Let's go get you folks checked into your hotel and then find us a nice restaurant too." 

"I hope they'll have some room for Ginnie and I as well. We don't have a room yet." Kate took her brother Henry's arm as they walked. "You might not have heard on the train about what happened..." She went on to explain about Warren Earp and Wyatt. "There are reporters all over, I imagine. I thought I'd better come fetch you with all this going on." 

As they pass by the Roman/Greek Church they see a large crowd up front next to a hearse wagon. Several photographers have set up tripods with their cameras outside. "I see what you mean," Henry states. Phillip says, "Too bad Tuck.." "Shut up Phil," Frederick forcefully exclaims, cutting off the boy in mid-sentence. Kate's eyes had gone wide when Phil began talking. Some of the sparkle faded from her face and Henry slipped his arm around her waist. "Let's find the hotel. It's not a good idea to linger in these crowds. Keep your eyes open for pickpockets, too." 

The Seagram family arrives at the Cosmopolitan Hotel. They only have one extra room available. Seagram says, "Looks like we'll be sharing too. I'm sure Philip won't mind rooming with Mr. Booth. You can stay with your mother Katie and I'll room with Henry." They are given the keys and bring their luggage upstairs to drop off. 

Kate went upstairs with her mother and stowed their things. "We'll have to get a cot for Ginnie." 
Amelie was tucking her things away with her mouth twisted a bit. "Maman, it's not the east. Except for the Grand Hotel the accommodations don't get better, and a friend of the Earps owns the Grand Hotel. It's not a good idea to stay there, although I personally like Miss Hugley." 

"I'm just tired, my dear," her mother answered. "And I suppose a bit spoiled these days." "Just try to relax. You never realize how tiring it is to be proper all the time until it's not so important anymore. Come, let's go meet the boys and get something to eat." 

After their lunch Ruby and Jake arrive back at the train station with just enough time. They hop on the train and take two seats near the back of the car. They slouch down in their seats, Ruby's giggles are the only thing seen or heard from the other passengers. 

Josie hurries into the church where the funeral is being held. She slides into the last pew, trying to spot who is in the crowd, looking specifically for two men, Wyatt Earp or Johnny Behan. Neither Earp or Behan are present. Warren's Casket is closed, with a photograph resting on top. The service is nearly over by the time that she has arrived. The Priest says some closing words and the pallbearers move forward. Josie recognizes all six of them from her previous time spent in Tombstone as friends of the Earps. Virgil Earp looks as though he's aged a decade in the last few days. 

The pallbearers carry the casket past them followed by Virgil. As soon as they get outside the various photographers begins taking pictures of the procession. Josie tries to catch Virgil's eye as he passes. Once the procession and photographers are out of sight she exits the church, following the procession. Virgil does not notice her. The procession heads towards the train depot. 

A hand then rests itself upon her shoulder. She looks and nobody is here. "Quiet darling," Wyatt's voice softly states. Josie goes rigid at the touch but immediately softens as she hears the voice. She fights the tears that want to fall then remembers she just walked out of a funeral. She wipes at her eyes and as she covers her face she whispers, "Thank the gods you're alive. Can we go somewhere?" 

Wyatt replies, "No, I have a train to catch. I haven't been able to speak to Virgil yet, he hasn't been alone. I need to let him know that I'm alive before he leaves Tucson for California. I'll take the next train back from Tucson so I'll be back in less than four hours. Just tell me where to find you." "I will go get a room at Brown's. Meet me there love." 

Josie wants nothing more than to embrace Wyatt and let out all the tension she has been holding in since finding out the terrible news but she keeps her head down. "I am so sorry..." she begins to sob for real. Wyatt Earp squeezes her shoulder and softly says, "Later then". She then hears his footsteps moving away from her. Josie waits a few moments before she does as she said she would. She hurries to Brown's and gets a room, and waits for Wyatt to return to her. 

Several passengers seated on the desert side of the train get up and walk over to now look out the Tombstone side windows of the train. Short flashes of light seem to be coming from outside that side of the train as well. 

"Oohhh, what's that?" Ruby crawls over Jake, leaving him a good look at her rear end and strains to see out the window, looking for the source of entertainment. Ruby sees a group of fifty-to-sixty people all attired in black are approaching the train station. A horse drawn wagon has a casket atop it. Walking next to the wagon is Virgil Earp. The only thing disturbing the solemnest of the occasion are five photographers who keep taking flash pictures of the procession. 

"That's pretty rude." Ruby slides back into her seat and shrugs. "I guess I wouldn't mind photographers at my funeral. It would mean I'm famous," she smirks. She is quiet for a moment. "I wonder if they're bringing Warren on the train?" Ruby's question is answered as six pallbearers, one of whom Ruby recognizes as John Clum, carry the casket up onto the train and to the opened freight car. The freight car door is then shut and locked. 

Most of the men, including Clum, then climb down the steps from the Depot but Virgil Earp and two of his companions load some suitcases into the baggage car and then head towards one of the passenger cars, not the one that Ruby and Jake are in with the foldable tables between opposite facing bench seats but the other car with just the upright seats facing forward. One of the photographer’s attempts to enter that car as well but an icy stare from Virgil prompts the man to enter Jake and Ruby's car instead. 

"Well, that is that. I hope it isn't going to cause any trouble for this train. I'll be mighty angry if your vacation gets ruined." She eyes the photographer. "Excuse me, Sir? You were at the Earp funeral?" He replies, "Yes Ma'am, Foster Kreighan, Denver Post Gazette. I was covering a story in Prescott and got down here as soon as I received the telegram. Should sell a ton of papers. Do you know the Earps?" 

Ruby starts to open her mouth but feels a pinch on her backside and quickly stops her train of thought. "Oh, uh, I guess just as much as anyone who lived under their jurisdiction. Hey, have they found Wyatt yet?" He answers, "Nope, should be anytime now. I think I'll take the train back here tonight in case word comes down about that." Ruby looks at him curiously, "What do you mean, anytime now? Do they think he's dead too?" 

The photographer tells Ruby, "If he's not he will be, word around Prescott is that the President will be sending in several battalions of soldiers to hunt him down." The train begins to pull away from the station and he says, "Excuse me, I guess I should find a seat." His eyes dart to the empty bench opposite Ruby and Jake but one look from Jake dissuades him, and he heads further down the car. 

As the train pulls away Ruby takes one last glance back at the community of Tombstone. From the train she sees the train depot, then the O.K. corral, the Grand Hotel and the dress shop run by the Frenchman. The train then passes by the hills with the stamping mill above and the town is soon out of sight. Little does she realize she will never look upon Tombstone like this again.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twelve, “Confrontation on the Train”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 12:15 P.M * 

"Good job honey," Ruby whispers, then kisses Jake softly while looking him in the eyes. She runs her hand inside his jacket and Jake gets his trademark smile but Ruby suddenly pulls her hand out, with a small silver case in it. She smiles innocently and says, "Let's play cards to pass the time." 

They play for around a half-hour and are about ten minutes away from Tucson when Jake senses that there is somebody else near them although he can't determine exactly where. Jake loses the next hand poorly and then grumpily says, "My deal," and grabs the cards. As he is shuffling he drops the queen of diamonds on the floor. "Clumsy of me," he says and reaches down for it. He surreptitiously listens and looks around before he puts it back in the deck. "Sure is nice being alone for a change." 

Ruby had gotten Jake's subtle message and had been looking around for anything out of place. The silence of their game is broken by Wyatt Earp's voice, softly saying loud enough only for Jake and Ruby to hear "And some are now too alone." After Wyatt speaks she looks to the area from where the voice came from. "Wyatt?" she whispers back. 

"I'm here," he states. Ruby and Jake now see the cushion of the seat across the table from them depress slightly. The voice then says, "Did you think you could escape me?" Ruby feels Jake immediately tense up and she quickly puts her hand over his to keep him from reaching for his Colt. She looks directly to the area where Wyatt is sitting. She replies easily, "Escape you? What exactly do you mean? We're on vacation." Wyatt replies, "Is that what you call it? It looks to me like you were trying to get away before I found you. Seems like you failed." 

"Get away from what? You?." Jake says to Wyatt Earp while pretending to talk to Ruby. "What reason have I to get away from you? Frankly, I would rather not be seen with you and give Behan cause to haul me in. He probably already suspects me to be an Earp sympathizer, not to mention near the top of the revenge list with whatever Cowboys remain." 

Earp replies, "So Cook, you're saying that it wasn't you who betrayed us? Behan knew we were coming...and that we'd be invisible. Only five people knew that information and you're two of them. Seems like quite a coincidence that you picked right now to skip town." 

Jake replies, "I am avoiding Promise City politics. If I was avoiding you, I could do a bit better than wandering through Tombstone. I may be an opportunist, but I am not stupid." Jake looks around the car to make sure no one is looking. "Behan knew about you being invisible? Mierde." He scratches his chin and continues, "Was the explosion an accident?" 

Earp replies, "An accident? No, we fell into a trap. Not sure if it was Behan or the cavalry who came up with it, but it appears that the artillerymen from Fort Huachuca set up cannon on some of the higher peaks of the Dragoon Mountains. They waited until we'd relaxed our guard and then trained their sights on our camp. Incendiary shells rained down on us from multiple directions, I was the only survivor." 

His voice shifts direction and Earp states, "Okay West, who did you tell about us? I want the truth." Ruby replies, "I have no reason to lie to you Wyatt. I didn't tell anyone, not even my friends in Promise City. Why would I do that to one of my best friends?" 

There is a long pause before Earp's voice says, "I believe you Miss. West. I know Josie didn't betray us. That only leaves Dumont and Duprey. They'll soon regret making me their enemy." Ruby continues quickly, "Madge would never ever do that, Wyatt. She was already scared to death of you and what might happen. I highly doubt Dumont would do that either. I believe Mr. Dumont already left town but I would not take her teacher's warning lightly." 

Ruby pauses then speaks slowly, "Maybe it's possible someone else saw us that day? I mean, you are a wanted man, maybe you were followed." Earp replies, "We weren't. No, somebody betrayed us. Behan told his men that three of us were invisible, he had first hand information. Well, I'll deal with those other two. I'll advise you not to make any attempt by you to warn them. Good day to the both of you." 

Jake scratches his chin some more while they are talking. Then he says quietly to no one in particular. "We took several potions that make folks invisible off various dead Cowboys. I wonder if they still have a way to get them after Ringo's death? Hard to know what an invisible person might have overheard or seen." He seems to snap out of his reverie. "It does not make sense that any of the five you mentioned would rat you out. I can only speak for us two. We did not even speak what we saw again between us for someone else to overhear." After a pause he finishes, "Mierda, the army is involved." 

Jake feels Ruby's body tense up. "I don't take well to people threatening my friends Wyatt." Earp replies "And I don't take well to my brother and my friends being murdered." They both hear his footfalls move away as the train enters the Tucson train station. After the footsteps fade away, "Damn It Jake!," Ruby says under her breath, obviously still tense and not attempting to move our of her seat, "How can I not tell Madge?" 

He replies, "Blasted Earps always seem to be causing trouble for us." Jake then snaps his fingers. He leans in close to Ruby and whispers in her ear. "He did not say anything about Josie not telling Madge." She replies, "Why would Josie warn Madge that her boyfriend is on the way to get her? That makes no sense. And how do we get to Josie to tell Madge anyway? And what makes you think she would?" There is an air of annoyance in Ruby's voice, "And why do our vacations always get ruined?" she pouts as she crosses her arms over her chest. 

"Details, details. How would you tell Madge anyway?" Jake pauses and listens around him to make sure Wyatt is still not there. Continuing the whisper, "Get a secret message to Madge, convince Josie to tell Madge later. That would make it look like we did not tell Madge. Wyatt also did not say we should not tell YOUR teacher. What HE chooses to do is an entirely different matter. Get a message to him and then it is not our problem any more. Voila, vacation begins." 

The train comes to a complete stop at the Tucson train depot and the passengers begin to depart. Ruby sighs and lets her arms drop. "Always something," she mutters under her breath as she collects the cards. She carefully places them back in their home and slips the silver case back inside Jake's pocket. "Let's go to the Saloon. I have an idea." She gathers her bag and wrap and waits for Jake to exit the train, a scowl still attached to her face. 

He replies, "What saloon?" Ruby furrows her brows. "Uh, Reds?" He says, "Yah, that. Well since I did not exactly tell him we were coming, he is not expecting us. I am not even sure the place is open all the time. With Jane around, things might be different. He uses the place as a hide out, I would not want Earp following us there. Let us go get a hotel room, and then I figure out how to get in touch with him." Jake shrugs his shoulders sheepishly. 

"Oh," Ruby says with a hint of disappointment, "I thought we were staying with them. I thought he wanted us to come and visit." Ruby is quiet for a moment. "Let's just get our stuff and go." 
They gather all their bags together. "Do you know of a place to stay or should we just wander?" 
"Just wander," Jake replies, so they drag their bags around looking for a nice hotel. 

They soon come upon the Arizona Arms, a reasonably priced three-story wooden structure along one of the main roads through town. They are able to get a room for $ 1 a night. They check in and after dropping their bags off Jake says, "Red does want us to visit. I just feel wrong about possibly dropping Earp on his doorstep. I know, we can do a bit of saloon hopping and hit a couple other places before we go there. Then we can see how he wants to handle things. For all I know things could be really different since I visited last. He might have the place fully open for business if Jane is involved. Besides, that gives us a reason to be there in public. You would not turn down some drinks on the way?" 

"Course not." She sits on the bed and is quiet for a moment. "I guess Mr. Gonzales can take care of himself. I just worry about Madge. I wish I had a way to get a telegram there at least." She is quiet again. "You know what? Let's get drunk and maybe a solution will present itself." Ruby pulls her gowns out of her bag and throws them on the bed. "How about the red one?" she says out loud but to herself. She begins freshening up and when she is finally satisfied she turns to Jake. 

"Drinks plus a boyfriend who is good at distractions, that is just what I need." She giggles as both her straps fall off her shoulders. "Just like the old days," she laughs, leaving them where they are. "Let's go." They head out into the city of Tucson to find a saloon for their first stop. It doesn't take Ruby and Jake long to find them a place to drink, The Brown Oxen Saloon over on Broad Street. 

They slide up to the bar and order two whiskeys. When the bartender returns Ruby asks, "So, anything interesting going on here in the city of Tucson?" The bartender says, "Oh yes, lots of excitement. Warren Earp's body came here today. Arrived a while back, will be heading on to California sometime soon. His brother Virgil is with him." 

She says, "I did hear that. I wonder when they'll move on. I guess it'll be busy here until they do." She sips at her whiskey. "Anything else? I like to hear all the new gossip." He replies, "Only other active rumor is that Chief of Police Souther will be fired soon for taking bribes on the side. Don't know if there's any truth to that one." 

"Good to know, you know, just in case," Ruby laughs and throws back her whiskey. They order another round, which they take their time drinking before heading to another Saloon, where they don't even bother looking at the name. 

Here they enjoy one whiskey before Ruby becomes overly impatient. She rubs up suggestively against Jake, "Come on baby, I want to go now and see Jane and..." she stops herself, "Well, Jane. Pleassseee," she pleads, looking up with big doe eyes. Jake can't resist laughing, "Alright, alright, let's go." He pays the bills and taking her by the hand leads Ruby to Red's Saloon. 

They head to the far end of town. The old run-down clapboard fifteen-by-forty-five-foot building just off of Court Street still stands although the sign "Water Hole Saloon" is no longer there. The biggest change however is the massive one-hundred-by-sixty foot four-story building attached to it. The large structure appears to be brand new and the front has a multi-colored twenty-foot wide and twenty-foot-high stained glass window over the ornate front doors, giving it a cathedral look. Adjacent to the doors is an emerald green sign with silver and gold lettering that reads "Three Gods Meeting House". 

Jake shrugs, "I am starting to believe nothing surprises me any more." He opens the door for Ruby. The front room of the meetinghouse runs the full sixty-foot width of the building and back for thirty feet. The room itself is a massive lobby, rising up the full thirty-six foot height of the building. There are staircases in both corners rising up to the second, third and forth floors, with balcony corridors on both side walls heading back to the remainder of the room. An elaborate gas chandelier hangs down from the center of the ceiling. 

The remainder of the lobby features full-sized statues of Dionysus, Aphrodite and Hermes. Red-velvet covered furniture fills the remainder of the lobby. On the opposite wall are three doors, one on either side and another in the middle. Seated in a chair behind a desk near the center door is a man in a suit and tie who Jake recognizes as Red's main guard Richard. He has no visible weapons but Jake notes the man's shoulder and chest are larger than before, indicating a shoulder holster on each arm. 

Jake hooks his arm in Ruby's and saunters over to the desk like someone who owns the place. "I am suitably impressed." Jake lets his gaze wander over the room again. "Richard, may I introduce the inimitable Ruby West. Would Mr. Patrick or Mr. Van Horne be about?" Before the man can answer Jake adds, "Forgive me, or the priestess? Miss West here is close friends with Jane." 

Richard replies "Hello Mr. Jacob, I will let some of your partners know that you have arrived. Mr. Alistair said to expect you at any time. Would you like to freshen up in your room first or go directly in?" Ruby's eyes are still lit up taking in all the splendor of the building. She grips Jake's arm tighter, "We have a room here? Let's go see it!" she says excitedly. "No! Wait, let's go see them first..." she turns to Richard and is practically jumping up and down, "We want to go in please." 

Jake smiles broadly. "It is important the we make Miss West happy. Let us go directly in, and we will freshen up after we make some long overdue greetings." Richard opens the drawer to his desk and removes a Bell Telephone. He says, "Charles, it's Richard, Mr. Jacob has arrived." A moment later one of the side doors opens and a well-dressed clean-shaven man in a tailored silk suit comes out. It is only after Jake sees the man's eyes that he recognizes that he has met him before, as the last time Jake saw him the man was posing as a disheveled drunk with a week's growth of beard who was drinking at the old Water Hole Saloon. 

Charles leads Jake through the center door into a vast room. It is fifty-foot square and windowless, a wall extending on both sides five feet parallel the outside walls. The room ceiling to the room is 18 feet high, taking up the equivalent of the first and second floors. The second floor railed balcony's extending down both sides of the room. The room has chandeliers although Ruby recognizes from the magical aura that it is some sort of magical light illuminating the room rather than the light fixtures. 

The center room itself is filled with gambling tables, set for Poker, Blackjack and Faro. The entire right wall is comprised of a long wooden bar with two dozen velvet-covered barstools in front. The left wall has elaborate paintings of the Greek Gods and shelves with various urns, gold braziers and statues made of different materials. The far wall has a wooden stage, starting five feet above the main floor and ten-feet deep and running forty-feet across. On both ends of the stage are staircases both down to the first floor and up to the second floor balconies. On both ends of the stage are doors. 

Those to the right of the stage appear to go to a kitchen area in the final twenty-feet of the building given the waiters emerging from there with trays of food. The doors to the left of the stage are shut with a pair of armed guards standing before them. The doors open and the man Jake recognizes as the Alistair disguise exit from them. One of the guards accompanies him. "Mr. Jacob, it is so good to see you again," he states. 

Jake states, "It is a great pleasure to be back. I came to see good friends but it appears I also need a tour." Ruby smiles at the stranger, waiting to be introduced. She stops suddenly, pulls up her shoulder strap with one hand and grips Jake's hand tighter in her other. She whispers in his ear, "Jake, I'm not dressed nice enough for this place. This dress doesn't even really fit. I didn't know it was going to be so fancy." 

Jake turns briefly from Mr. 'Alistair' and says, "Ruby darling, you are the prettiest thing in the place. I was just thinking they need to run out and get some additional gold and satin decorations just to keep from being embarrassed themselves." For once Jake's compliments don't work and she whispers back, "I need a new dress if we come back," but she squeezes his hand for the effort. She stands a little taller and says in a louder, sweet voice, "Baby why don't you introduce me to your friend?" 

"I apologize, Miss West this is Mr. Alistair. He is one of the partners in this enterprise." Without trying to be rude Jake attempts to discern by looking at Mr. 'Alistair' if it is indeed his friend Patrick O'Brien. She says in a sweet voice and with a smile, "Mr. Alistair, it is a pleasure to finally meet you." She extends her hand gracefully and waits for the stranger to take it. 

The eyes assure Jake that this is indeed his friend Red. He looks to Ruby and says, "Do not be self conscious about your attire, as you can see, we only have a handful of people here at the moment and they are otherwise pre-occupied. And weeknights tend to be rather quiet here, fancier attire would not be necessary until tomorrow evening." 

Red's 'handful' is more like a dozen, with three people seated at the bar, another five playing poker with a dealer who Jake recognizes from a previous visit as Red's main dealer Isaac V. Stevens, and four more comprised of two couples seated at a far table having dinner. 

He then says, "Have you eaten? Perhaps you would like to head upstairs to the Partners dining room. I believe Mr. Patrick will be dining there soon and we can ask Miss. Boag if she would like to join you as well. She no doubt has other clothing Miss. West that you could borrow." 

Ruby says, "But she is much smaller than me, I would really have to squeeze and would not want to ruin her fine dresses. We will figure it out by tomorrow, I will ask her for suggestions. Enough of talk of my clothes, I want to see Jane! We haven't eaten, maybe you can show us around on the way to the dining room?" 

Mr. Alistair says that he will alert the kitchen to prepare two extra plates and that he will notify Miss. Boag and Mr. Patrick that they will have company for dinner. He walks them over to the bar and introduces them to the main bartender, a plump middle-aged Italian gentleman named Carlo Grappini. He explains that Mr. Grappini formerly served with the Roman/Greek Church as a Priest of Dionysus. He tells Mr. Grappini to serve them whatever they would like and that as escort will bring them upstairs when the dinner is ready. Alistair then departs through the door that he entered from, the bodyguard taking up position again by the doorway. 

"Mr. Grappini I believe you will be one of our very best friends while we stay here," Ruby laughs. "You must have some Kentucky Bourbon for us?" He replies, "We have cases of it. I'm tempted to rename it Ambrosia, the drink of the gods, given how much the owners of this establishment favor the drink." He pours them each a glass. 

"The drink of the gods, I like that. Thank you Sir," she says and flashes him her special smile. Keeping the drink in her hands she turns her back to the bar and leans up against it, so the bartender can't hear her. 

"You know, I think I may have to be adventurous and try something different while I am here. Perhaps a fine champagne," she sips at her bourbon. She turns her face towards Jake. "So... the Mr. Jacobs I know has a wife. Care to tell me what is going on? A little background perhaps? What should I be calling you?" He replies, "As soon as I figure out completely what is going on, I will let you know."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirteen, “The Tombstone Fire”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 2:30 P.M * 

Chester turns to Clarisse. "Sorry dear. I have to do this. It shouldn't take long. I'll meet you back here." She replies, "OK. I guess. Don't take long." He says, "I won't." Chester finds the Wells Fargo office. He walks up to the counter. "Good afternoon. Are you Deputy Marshall Williams?" 

He replies, "No, I'm Gerson Carter, can I help you sir?" he asks. Chester explains that he is looking for Deputy Williams. Carter says, "Don't know where he is right now but I can tell him you're looking for him. Where can you be reached sir?" 

Chester replies, "He can leave me a note at the Grand Hotel. That's where I'm staying until tomorrow morning. I may be out most of the day, though. Thank you. Oh, when's the stage to Promise City leaving tomorrow?" He answers, "Two O’clock in the afternoon. Would you like tickets? I've already sold six, only two left." 

"I just need one, thanks." Chester pays for the ticket. "See you later." Chester returns to Crystal Palace. "Miss me? Williams wasn't there, so I am free for the day. The stage home leaves at 2:00 P.M. tomorrow afternoon." Clarisse says, "Let's go shopping. I bet they have things I can't find in Promise City." Chester inwardly groans, but a promise is a promise. 

At a few minutes after three the Seagram family heard the bells of the Tombstone church’s sounding. Kate listened for a moment, then sighed. "I thought everything would be finished by now. Perhaps we should avoid going past the church." 

At 3:30 P.M. Josie Marcus is resting in her room at Brown's Hotel while Conrad and Henry are down in that hotel's lobby chatting up a storm. Chester and Clarisse are busy shopping in a dry goods store on Fremont Street. The Church bells continue to sound again. Chester and Clarisse see a group of men rush by outside pushing the town's fire wagon. Chester sticks his head out the door to see where they're headed. Clarisse says to him, "That's terrible. Let's go see what all the excitement's about. I hope no one gets hurt." After paying for their purchases, they walk to the fire scene. 

Kate is showing her family around when they see a large plume of smoke coming from the direction of Allen and Fifth Streets. "What in the world?" Kate turned her steps toward the smoke. "I need to see what's happening. Hurry," she said and began trotting away. Kate and her family reach the corner of Fifth and Fremont, seeing a fire raging a block further south at the corner of Fifth and Allen Streets. At least three buildings are already engulfed. 

Kate exclaims, "Phil, take Maman back to the hotel, we'll be there as soon as we can." He opened his mouth to protest but Kate said firmly, "Now!" Once the two had turned away Kate placed herself between her father and the wall and said, "Block me from view, Papa. I need to see something." Once she was sure no one could see her well enough to guess what she was doing, she made the subtle gestures and muttered under her breath the incantation that would allow her to see anyone hiding with invisibility. 

Chester and Clarisse are unable to get closer than fifty feet due to the heat. The buildings currently engulfed in the rising flames are Campbell & Hatch's Billiard Hall, the Tivoli Saloon, and the Golden Eagle Brewery. Somebody says that the brewery was stocked full of flammable liquids, which is why it is spreading so fast. All of the adjacent buildings on both Allen and Fifth Streets are being evacuated. Four men attempt to get the fire wagon operating. 

Clarisse says to Chester, "You should help them. This looks like the fire back home did. Oh, those poor people." Chester nods in agreement. He hands her his gun belt. "I don't want them going off in the heat." 

As Chester moves forward two explosions ring out from the Golden Eagle Brewery. One blows out the door and front windows of the building, the blast striking the fire wagon and toppling it over, the 100 gallons of water contained within pouring out onto the street without a single drop going to it's intended purpose. The second blast causes the front facade of the Tivoli Saloon to collapse forward, with the firefighters on the Street barley missing having it hit them. The debris crushes the fire wagon and it catches aflame. The top of the two-story facade hits the roofs of the butcher shop and dressmaker shop and they quickly catch fire. 

"I need to find out if anyone was hurt, I can help," Kate said quickly to her father. "I'll be right back." She started forward only to find her father keeping up with her. She only shook her head and kept going. As the heat became more intense she had to stop. She asked the nearest onlooker, "Is anyone hurt? Have they set up a place to take anyone who is injured?" Somebody says to Kate, "A few men from the Brewery got burned, they took them over to the Russ House, at the corner of Fifth and Toughnut Streets, but the fire is now spreading that way too." 

"Thanks," Kate said simply before she turned back to her father. "This is heading right for the hotel. We have to get Ginnie and Maman, hurry!" They both took off running, going around the fire and hoping to beat it back to the hotel. 

Chester creeps over to the nearest fireman. He shouts above the blaze, "Do you have another wagon? We'll need to start a bucket brigade in any case." The firefighter says, "A bucket brigade? With what, there's no water in town." The other firefighter says, "There might be another fire wagon over at the train depot. Promise City ordered one that was supposed to arrive today, possibly on the noon train. It wouldn't have any water though." 

The outer walls of Campbell and Hatch's Billiard Hall collapse, forcing people to move further back. With a breeze coming from the east the fires continues to burn westward along both sides of Allen Street. People are already being evacuated from the Cosmopolitan Hotel as the flames reach the building. Kate sees her brother Phillip, her mother and Ginnie being ushered northward onto Fourth Street. The fire also continues to burn both up and down Fifth Street, towards Fremont Street to the north and Toughnut Street to the south. 

Kate ran, easily outpacing her father to reach the others. She grabbed Ginnie and hugged her fiercely while looking at her family. Her father caught up, panting, and put his arm around his wife. "Friedrich, our things," Amelie said, her accent thick with distress. "Our clothes and Jacqueline's books. Gifts for the girls. And where is Henri?" 

"We're all alright, that's all that matters. Henry wasn't here, he's fine. We'll just have to buy new things in Promise City, everything's alright." Friedrich held his wife close to him and looked around. "They must have heard about this by now, Henry will be looking for us." Kate nodded, watching the clouds of smoke rise. "They must be moving the wounded. I should find out where, I can help. We'll have to find somewhere to stay tonight, if there's a town left to stay in." 

The fire continues to burn unchecked as the people in town hear the whistles of the 4:00 P.M. train arriving at the depot. The Tombstone Fire Wagon was a total loss after flaming debris from the Brewery fell upon it. The frustrated firefighters hurry westward to the train depot in hopes of appropriating Promise City's new one as a substitute. 

The fire has also now jumped Fifth Street and is rapidly spreading east towards Big Nose Kate's Grand Hotel and Restaurant. The townspeople are generally being herded north to Scheieffelin Hall and Turn Verein Hall on Fourth Street between Fremont and Safford. 

The fire also spreads northward on all three Streets where it is currently burning and Mr. Spangenberg, who owns the gun shop on Fourth between Allen and Fremont, yells for help to move whatever of his stock he has before it ignites. Frederick and Phillip Seagram both go to assist. Further up Fourth Street, Postmaster John Clum hurriedly removes the United States Mail from the Post Office at the corner of Fourth and Fremont. 

The Cosmopolitan Hotel was a large and stately structure and it makes for an impressive inferno. Unfortunately its flaming debris crosses Fourth Street igniting the Can Can Restaurant on the opposite side. Both Kate and Chester realize that the flames will very soon reach the O.K. Corral, three buildings west of the Can Can. 

Josie Marcus awakens at 4:15 PM from her nap to a room filled with smoke. She looks out the window to see several buildings on fire, including the building immediately adjacent to Brown's Hotel. She had locked the door of her room but Conrad Booth manages to somehow open it and hurries inside. "Hurry up Miss Marcus, we have to get out now," he yells between coughs. 

"Wha..What is going on?" Josie looks around confused for a moment then registers the smoke. She grabs her bag, still sitting packed neatly on the bed and follows Conrad out the door. They head out into the second floor hallway. Conrad yells up to the third floor "Henry, I've got Josie. Find Angela and get out of here." 

"Chester, the horses! Quick! Ginnie, take care of Maman." Kate didn't wait to see if Chester followed, running as fast as she could to the corral where Meribel and the new buggies were. Ginnie takes a hold of Maman hand. "We need to find the priests!" she yells over the confusion. "The only way the people of this town are going to be able to control this fire is with water and there isn't any. The priest can call it down but I doubt they have thought of that, with the wounded. The only other possibility would be to fight fire with fire and actually create a flame break but I can't see that happening. "How are you with pain and burned victims Maman?" 

Mrs. Seagram replies, "Jacqueline is the one who can nurse... I. It has been a long time but I can help. We passed the church when they had the funeral, but if we leave the others will not know where to find us." 

Chester gets a hold of Clarisse who looks on in shock at the speed of the fire. "Clarisse, get to the hotel and grab our bags, but only if it's safe. Ask a bellhop to help you. I'm getting the horses from the corral. They'll be burned up otherwise. Do you understand?" She nods and says in a quavering voice. "Yes. Get the bags if it's safe. Where will I find you?" Chester says, "Scheieffelin Hall. That's where everyone's headed. I love you." Chester rushes to the OK Corral. The clouds of smoke in the air agitate the horses. 

Ginnie yells to Kate and Chester "We're heading to the Schieffelin! I'm going to try to get the priests to use their magic to make water so it can be used for the fire, we will be with the wounded trying to deal with them!” “We'll meet you there, be careful!" Kate shouted back and kept running for the corral where she first looked to get the horses out, then the buggies. 

Ginnie pulls Maman behind her "If your going to get upset, save it for later there is nothing you do better than organize large groups of people and make them listen they won't listen to me. they need to start making some fire breaks I may need Pepere to tell the men that but they will respect you and listen. Right now we need to do what we can before we leave. And leave as soon as we can. 

Amelie looked down at this young girl her daughter had taken as her own. Her shoulders firmed up and the older woman suddenly looked years younger. "Of course, belle Ginnie." She took the girl's hand and they began to move. They caught sight of Phillip and she shouted to him where they were going and where Jacqueline had gone. They entered the hall and Amelie drew herself up with her most authoritative air. "Are any of the Priests here?" she demanded. 

Ginnie looked though the church to find the holy water font. The Priests would need it if they would listen to Maman. Ginnie also looked at the trappings of the church trying to find what the priests would find most important to save from the flames. If she needed to find a way to convince the priest to help she wanted some leverage. 

The Priest at the church had been packing up the congregations belonging in a trunk, as the fire is now only two blocks to the east of the building and rapidly moving in that direction. He says "I need to get the holy things out of here, it may be all that I can save." "The gods, they grant the power to make water, no? Can you not help douse the fire?" Amelie asked. 

Ginnie looked at the priest "I can pack if you can create water. The men can't stop this fire because there isn't a water source for the town. The fire wagons will be empty soon and people are willing to use buckets but there isn't water to be had. Is this something the gods would listen to you for?" She begins to hand him books and other articles. He says to Ginnie and Mrs. Seagram, "I'll pray when we are away from here, the fire is spreading this way." 

They gather up the remaining religious items that the three of them can carry and exit the building, the fire now much closer. "They are gathering people at Turn Verien Hall and Scheieffelin Hall. We should go there." Amelie began to stride out with her arms full before she realized she didn't quite know where to go. "Lead on, belle Ginnie." 

The dried out wood of the buildings makes the town a perfect tinderbox and the flames continue to spread rapidly with the assistance of the wind. The firefighters reach the train depot and get into an argument with the railroad men about taking the still crated up fire wagon that has just now arrived on the 4:00 P.M. train. It is only after the men point out that the flames are moving in the direction of the train depot that the railroad yardmen decide to help, finding crowbars to open the crate. A pair of draft horses is then found to haul the wagon up to the stamping mill where the water pumps are. 

When Chester and Kate reach the O.K. Corral a trio of men are busy ushering the horses towards the northern end of the corral on Fremont Street and away from the hay-filled barn on Allen Street. Kate notices the two new buggies that Conrad purchased sitting inside of that aforementioned barn, where her and Chester's saddles are as well. 

Kate hurried over to the men. "I need to get those buggies out of there. Can it be done without the horses to pull them?" One of the workers says, "We'll have to try, no way are we going to be able to get a horse to walk into there," he states as the first of the flames reach the barn's walls. "You help calm the horses." 

Two of the men head back to the first buggy, each taking the reins and platform on one side, and pull it out of the doors on the north side of the barn. They get it clear of the barn when the bales of hay in the barn loft ignite. "Sorry lady, we ain't going in there for the other," he tells Kate. 

Kate replies, "No, of course not. I'm grateful you got the one. Do you have somewhere else to move these animals?" she asked. She'd been working hard at keeping the horses mostly calm, and so far she was s succeeding. "There's no way to know where this fire will go. I can help you move them." The men decide to hook up one of the horses to the buggy to help pull it away and suggest that all four of them get on horses to help herd the animals in the direction of Turn Verien Hall, where others can help them. 

Kate swung up on Meribel's back without her saddle, which was merrily burning in the barn. She took the reins of the horse hitched to the buggy and followed the men to Turn Verien Hall. Chester climbs onto Lookout's back. He looks at Kate. "Been a while since I've ridden without a saddle. I've almost forgotten how to do it. Let's get these horses moving." He rides in direction of Turn Verien Hall. 

Meanwhile several blocks to the south, Conrad and Josie make their ways down the staircase the exterior north and eastern walls of the building catch fire. When they reach the ground floor the curtains and rugs near the main entrance are now burning. Conrad leads her through the kitchen and out the door on the western side of the building. Once she is free of the building he says, "I'll be back, get away from the building.". 

He then charges back inside yelling out "Henry! Where are you?". "Conrad!" Josie screams frantically, watching him disappear through the smoke. She backs away from the building, crossing the street clutching her bag, but stands in fear watching the flames envelop the building. 

The two lawmen presently in town, Deputy Sheriff Dave Neagle and Deputy Marshall Marshall Williams conclude that the entire town will be lost if the fire continues to burn unchecked and also that there is no water to extinguish it. They decide that the solution is to establish firebreaks to keep the flames from jumping across the streets. They retrieve large quantities of dynamite for this effort. 

Postmaster John Clum has thus far made sure that the safe, all of the mail, and all portable fixtures had been removed from the Post Office. Dave Neagle comes into the office through a rear door and tells Clum "I just placed a box of dynamite beneath the rear of the building and lit the fuse. I would advise you to get out." Clum does so and is a half block away when the dynamite explodes and the adobe walls of the post office were precipitated into the air. The post office was covered with a tin roof, which in its ascent and descent gave the effect of stage thunder. 

At the sound of the explosion, Chester almost falls off his horse. "What in Hades was that? Don't tell me there's a dynamite shed here too." The stunning sound of dynamite going off startled the horse pulling the buggy, and Kate had her hands full for a moment keeping the animal calm. Meribel was thankfully steady underneath her. The mare had been through so much already a little boom didn't bother her. "Was there dynamite somewhere or are they fighting fire with fire?" 

The stable hands manage to get the horses and buggy to the far side of the hall. They thank Chester and Kate for their help. Townsfolk are flocking into both Turn Verien Hall and Schieffelin Hall, including Ginnie, Mrs. Seagram and the Priest. Kate also sees her brother Phillip. Kate hurried inside after her family. She'd thought she would see Conrad and Henry here, but perhaps they were in the other hall. Waving to Phil, she called out as soon as he was close enough, "Phil, where's Papa?" 

Phillip yells over the sounds of the fire and dynamite "He went looking for Henry and Conrad. They were going to Brown's Hotel, wherever that is, to find somebody named Angela." Kate is very familiar with where that Hotel is, at the northwestern corner of Fifth and Toughnut Streets, as the boarding house where she lived for three months was diagonally across from it on Fifth Streets. It is only one block east and two blocks south of where she is now but everything in between is a raging inferno, so she will have to ride further east to get to there. 

Chester scans the crowd, looking for Clarisse. He finds her just outside the Hall looking for him. He dismounts and gives her a big hug. They say to each other, "I'm glad you're safe." She asks him, "What was that explosion? It shook the whole building?" "I don't know, but it sounded like dynamite. Let's look for Kate and her family. I hope the train got out of town OK." 

He no sooner says than when the sound of the train’s whistle calls out. It had delayed its departure while the railroad men loaded everything from the depot that wasn't nailed down, and a few things that were, onto the freight cars. They decide to help evacuate the town, waiving the requirement of tickets. Over two hundred people are crowded onto the passenger cars, standing once all of the seats are filled. They train sets off at approximately 5:00 P.M., mere minutes before the flames reach the western end of town where the depot stands. 

The two lawmen continue to dynamite buildings on the south side of Fremont Street, with both the Tombstone Nugget Office and Fly's Boarding House being the next to explode. It is now 4:45 PM and a ten-block radius of buildings is all in flames, with the fire now reaching the Roman/Greek Church and continuing westward. The Fire Wagon has been pulled down from the hills and takes position outside Schieffelin Hall to prevent the fire from crossing Fremont Street to that building. 

Josie Marcus hears the sounds of the buildings two blocks north on Fremont Street being dynamited to build a firebreak. Brown's Hotel continues to burn out of control, with all four walls now looking to be sheets of flames. A man emerges from the kitchen door carrying a woman. When he gets far enough away from the thick dark smoke of the building she can see that it is a soot-covered Conrad Booth carrying an unconscious Angela Young in his hands. He puts her down in front of Josie and says, "She's still breathing but she swallowed a lot of smoke. I think that Henry Seagram is still inside, I need to go back to find him." 

Josie kneels next to Angela. "I'll watch her," she says, glancing around to make sure she is far enough away from the burning buildings and flames. "Conrad, you can't go back in there, it's almost down. Maybe he got out another way. It's too dangerous." The roof and third floor of Brown's Hotel then collapse inward on the structure. Conrad drops to his knees and yells out "NOooooo!" He then buries his head in his hands and starts to sob openly. The gathering crowd keeps their distance. 

Not long thereafter Frederick Seagram arrives and walks directly up to Conrad. He exclaims, "Mr. Booth, what's wrong? Where's Henry?" Conrad gestures to the raging and mostly collapsed building before them and says, "Sir...we went in there to rescue people.....he never made it out." Frederick's face takes on a dark expression. He then begins to charge towards the inferno. Conrad leaps up and charges forward to grab him. Three burly men in the crowd also move forward to assist Conrad in holding the older man back. 


*DM’s Note: Welcome to the Tombstone Fire, the second most famous event in the real town's actual history (the Gunfight at the O.K. Corral being the biggest). The account of the fire used for this and subsequent chapters was derived from John Clum’s Autobiography Apache Days & Tombstone Nights covering the years 1877 to 1887.*


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fourteen, “Three Gods Meeting Hall”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 3:00 P.M * 

Jake takes his bourbon and escorts Ruby away from the bar. "Here I am Mr. Jacob, no S. The staff of the previous establishment was instructed to treat me like a partner. The partners here are Mr. Alistair, whom you have just met, Mr. Van Horne, who you know, and a Mr. Patrick, who you met at the festival dressed as a leprechaun or some such nonsense." 

Jake clears his throat and says with a wink, "Of course you know that deep down inside the three of them are very much alike. I do not believe any of the staff knows that. I do not know what the arrangements are with this new building," he says sweeping his hand around, "nor do I know what the Priestess Boag knows. So until Red lets us know what is going on play along and enjoy the ride." He takes a sip of the Kentucky Bourbon and savors it a moment before speaking again. 

"I was just thinking that if you composed a note, one of these fine gentlemen would run it over to the telegraph office. The note could be from Chief Golden Eagle and sent to Senor Gonzalez, or someone who could get a note to him. Maybe even Nanuet," Jake adds tapping his lips. "Either way you decide. The note might suggest that the Chief needs to see the teacher in Tucson immediately to tell them some good news, or that his cousin Dancing Warbler was ill, or some other such thing. Whatever you do keep it clever and in words that someone else will not know or suspect. The note will make it on the next stage to Promise City, when ever that is. Pick a time and a location to meet here in Tucson, and we can just check that spot every day at that time until we leave. Seems to me that might allow us to let your teacher know about our little encounter on the train." 

Jake shrugs. "Or wait until some other inspiration strikes you. As soon as I can speak with Red privately, I will let him know about Earp and we can determine if he would like to invite us to stay here with him or not. If Earp was serious, he will be on the next train back to Tombstone and it should not matter either way. In the mean time, I hope dinner comes soon. I am hungry and Red usually sets a fine table." 

Ruby rubs her lips as she ponders all Jake just said. "You mean we're not staying here?" she says in a disappointed tone of voice. He replies, "Be optimistic woman. I would be surprised if Red did not wish us to be here. I am sure we will work something out. We have to let him know about Earp and make sure he has no worries about that." 

Ruby again sips at her whiskey and ponders. "Alright darling I will. I am very optimistic that you will keep me entertained and happy no matter where we are." A smile comes to her face. "You can always sate me with kisses baby. Feel free to start anytime," she giggles. 

Ruby secures some paper and a pen from Mr. Grappini and begins to write. It is obvious that she is careful in her choice of words, stopping frequently to tap her lips. Once she is done she neatly folds the paper and returns it to the bartender. “Could you please have someone bring this right away to the telegraph office? It is of the utmost importance. It is to be telegraphed to Tombstone then put on the stage to Promise City and then delivered.” 

A very shapely young brunette woman of around twenty, wearing a white gown with silver jewelry and belt approaches Jake and Ruby. She says, "Good evening, I am Sophonisba. I have been asked to escort you upstairs". 

She leads them over to the corner of the room towards the kitchen door, but instead of entering through it she touches a panel on the side wall instead, which reveals a hidden door that opens into the five-foot wide hallway between the room and exterior wall. A staircase up is to their right and she leads them up to the fourth floor. The staircase ends in an interior L-shaped five-foot wide corridor running twelve feet east to west opposite the stairs and thirty-five feet north to south. They see a door at the very end of the long section and two more doors on the side wall of that corridor. The shorter section has two doors on one side and one on the other. 

She leads them to the single door of the shorter section, which she holds open. Inside is a twenty-by-thirty foot dining room in the building's interior. A long and wide rectangular oak table is at the center of the room, with two seats on the shorter ends and four seats on each side. 

Patrick O'Brien is seated at the far end of the table with Jane Boag on the side seat adjacent to it. Place settings have been put out at the chair alongside his and the seat adjacent to it and opposite Jane. Patrick and Jane both stand and welcome their guests. As soon as Ruby sees Jane and Patrick she lets go of Jake and runs over to them, hugging each of them tightly in return. "I'm so excited to see you, I couldn't wait to come and visit!" She hugs them both again then finally settles down but the twinkle of happiness stays in her eyes. 

The woman Sophonisba is assisted by an older man in bringing the food over to the table. The food is on fancy trays and has been conveyed up to the top floor via a dumbwaiter inside the wall where the shorter corridor outside would have ended. After all of the food has been served the man and woman both depart, shutting the doors behind them. Patrick says, "Eat up everybody and I will answer all of your questions." 

"This place looks great," she beams, "I can't wait to see the rest. It's amazing. We saw the main part downstairs with the gambling and the stage, what else do you offer?" She takes the seat across from Jane leaving the closer seat for Jake. She stops suddenly. "Oh, excuse my manners," a blush comes to her cheeks, "How have you been, besides busy that is?" Jake just chuckles to himself as Ruby goes on about being Ruby, which pleases him to no end. He eats while listening to what they have to say. 

Jane says, "Busy seems to cover it. I'm glad you like the place." Red says, "It was a good collaboration, her ideas and my money. You've already seen the majority of the place, the lobby occupies almost thirty percent of the cubic footage and the meeting hall roughly another twenty-five percent. The back section of the first floor is mostly the kitchen with the food pantry above it and wine cellar below it. The third floor is for employees to reside. Only select guests are allowed onto that level. This top floor is exclusively for the Partners and guests are not allowed unless accompanied by one of the Partners." 

Ruby finally begins eating some of the feast before them. "And how many partners are there, Mr. Patrick?" she asks curiously. Red replies, "Either ten or twelve depending upon how you look at things. The four senior partners each own fifteen percent of the operation. Those four are Jane, Mr. Allister, Mr. Van Horne and myself, Mr. Michael Patrick. Of course, three of those four are all me, but only those here in the room know that for a fact, although I think that my friend Richard may also suspect. 

There are eight junior partners, each of whom owns a five percent share. They consist of five of the six men who worked for me before at the Water Hole Saloon, my two main card dealers Isaac Stevens and his sister Marybeth Osborne, and the final partner is my boy Jacob here." Ruby raises her eyebrows and looks at Jake, speechless. 

Jake nearly chokes on a bite of food before attempting to compose himself. "I will say that I would jump at the chance to invest with you, I just do not recall wiring you any money. What do I owe you for my share partner?" Red's voice slips into his Irish brogue and he says, "Jacob me boy, ye is like a son to me. You don't owe me anything other than a thank you, after all, it was your example that convinced me to change my lifestyle to establishing some roots. But if it really bothers you I'll take a five percent share in either of your Promise City businesses and we can call it even." 

Ruby coughs a little, her eyes still wide. She stumbles over her words, "What example would that be, that inspired you to change your ways, whatever they were before?" Red states, "Ruby, dear Ruby, I had never intended for Tucson to be anything more than a safe house for me to rest between long-term runs as Van Horne. I had already maximized my winnings in six Arizona communities and was going to now expand into New Mexico. 

But you two, your happiness....and the chance to speak to Jane. I had stuck close to my plan, never let on as Van Horne that I ever knew Jane's mother....the only woman who I ever truly loved. We both played out our respective roles under Adair's roof and it was nearly the ruin of both of us. This place, this Three Gods Meeting House, it's our destiny." 

"Well, thank you father," Jake teases. "Seriously, that is most generous. I accept gladly, but let me think on how I appease my guilt." Jake has a drink and then says, "Uh, speaking of guilt. I saw Wyatt Earp on the train today. Well, that is not exactly correct, I did not see him." Jake then relates the pertinent details of the Earp story. "I do not think he would bother to follow us, and he probably got back on the train headed to Tombstone. The man is clearly Hades bent on his revenge and not thinking clearly, therefore a danger to everyone involved. If I thought that he was a real risk to you we would not have come. I just wanted to make certain you knew about it. If you are at all concerned, we will go back to the hotel and make some other arrangements. We checked in at the Arizona Arms earlier and made a few stops before coming here." 

Red laughs and says, "Ah, you had concerns about an invisible gunslinger following you in. Not to worry, there's a reason why the lobby is designed as it is. Some of those stained glass panels are enchanted and will react a certain way if anybody invisible were to try to enter the building. Richard would have noticed had that been the case." 

Jane says, "The Arizona Arms you say? Not the best place but not the worst. How many nights did you get the room for?" Jake laughs out loud and motions for Red to not say anything, "Somebody taught me long ago never to pay for more than one night in advance. Just in case you need to leave out an upper story window. Besides, at a dollar a night I think I can afford to not worry about it." 

Ruby is quiet for a moment. She continues softly but does not look at Jake, "I believe in destiny too. I guess there is a reason why we had to struggle so much to get to where we are now." The smile slowly comes back to her face. "This place really is great. I guess I got lucky, you know, shacking up with one of the partners," she laughs. 

Red says, "Well, this was all Jane's idea. She gets to show the proper respect to the gods but being a Meeting House rather than a Church we are free of the restrictions and supervision of churches. That is just as well, as our priests for each of the three gods have been ordained but none are presently recognized as active priests by the official Greek-Roman hierarchy. 

We are also officially a Private Club, for members only. That prevents us from having to admit just anybody inside and also waives us from having to adhere to any Tucson laws regarding public saloons and gambling establishments. We have a number of different levels of membership, the six main ones being Friday night only, Saturday night only, Weekend nights only, Any night, Any afternoon and night and Unrestricted hours. You Ruby will be listed in that last category." 

A wide smile creeps across Ruby's face, set off by her rosy cheeks and glittering eyes. "Thanks Red, thanks Janie, it really means a lot to me." She looks back down to her plate, the smile firmly entrenched on her face. She says, "So Red, can we stay here please? The other place is nice and all but I'd much rather stay here with you and Jane... and it's much nicer here. Pleeaaassse," Ruby pleads, giving Red her wide doe eyed look and dazzling smile, "And what are we doing tonight?" 

Red answers, "Of course you can stay here. I assume that Mr. Cooke will be willing to let you share his room, but if not you can always use mine." Jane hits his arm. He exclaims, "Owwww, I meant one that I wasn't using, I do have three." 

Jane says, "Weeknights are quiet, maybe two or three dozen people tops. If you'd like we can just spend time in the Meeting Hall and perhaps play some games of chance. Or we could just sit under the stars, drink and chat among the four us. Red and I have put some comfortable furniture up on the roof for quiet nights. Tomorrow night things will be busier, around one hundred to one-hundred fifty patrons. You and I can rehearse to perform them. Saturday's are the busiest, upwards to three hundred. After midnight, when it's officially the Holy day, we have services for the gods." 

Ruby laughs, "Now Red, if I had only met you before I met Mr. Cook, things might have been different. Lucky for him I already made a promise that I plan on keeping or you might have had a chance of stealing me away." 

"I think stargazing and alone time sounds perfect. We don't get too many quiet times anymore at home. And Jane, I'd love to perform with you, that would be fun. Tomorrow we can practice and maybe even shop. You must know some good shops around here. What are the services like? I mean, do you worship all three gods at the same time? 

She says, "No, we alternate. I usually let Father Blackstone begin with a short sermon and prayers and then take donations to Hermes. Those who have won at the tables usually give generously and those who haven't also contribute to perhaps have the god's graces the next time. One-third of the money raised in the offerings goes to the Tucson Greek/Roman Church, another third goes to the Meeting House and the final third goes into a trust that we three priests administer as we see fit. 

Mister Grappini then gives a sermon to Dionysus, accompanied by complimentary wine to all present and a number of toasts. He selects the wine for each service and his sermon includes a history of that particular wine. By then it is usually around 1:00 A.M. 

I then take to the stage, beginning my service with a dance. I alternate between the veil dance that I performed in Promise City and two others that are equally enticing. I then preach of Aphrodite. My three assistants and I then each select a member of the audience who we feel deserves to further experience the love of the Goddess and we head upstairs for the private services. A final collection is then taken by the other two priests and the services end. The Meeting Hall remains open for another hour after that." 

Ruby replies, "That sounds like a service I could sit though. Maybe you'll let us, well, me, help? We have a lot to be grateful for, especially from those gods in particular." Jane says, "If you would like you can rehearse with my assistants and participate in the service. I would, however, suggest that the member of the audience who you select to bring upstairs afterwards be Mr. Cook." "I'll consider it," Ruby says with a straight face, trying not to laugh. 

"I will try to be extra deserving so the pretty red haired assistant picks me," says Jake with a smirk while talking to Red. "Maybe even put a little something extra in the offering bucket." Jake adroitly moves his chair just enough to put him out of Ruby's arm reach and adds, "Oh, dear, I hope the wrong assistant does not get my offering from the bucket. How embarrassing would that be!" 

Ruby's lips also rise into a smirk. "Yes, I can see how that might be embarrassing for you. I, on the other hand, believe I will have no trouble finding another interested companion for the evening, that is, if your offering ends up in the wrong...bucket, Mr. Cook. So perhaps you ought to mind where you put your extra some things." 

"Well then, I expect I will have to be extra deserving AND extra mindful as always." Jake smiles neutrally and wipes his lips with the white linen napkin. "I am going to go get our luggage and bring it back here, that way Ruby and Jane can chat some. Then when I return we can retire to the roof. Red, can I talk with you on the way out?" 

He replies, "Certainly Jacob me boy, but since Mr. Michael Patrick has never set foot outside of this building and won't while his face still has a price on it, I can only walk you as far as the front lobby." He looks back at the ladies and says "Enjoy your chat, we will see the two of you later."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifteen, “An Unexpected Hero”, Thursday May 25th, 1882: 4:30 P.M. * 

Kate makes her way around town, seeing that a bucket brigade, using both water and sand, is hard at work attempting to save the Grand Hotel and Restaurant. One exterior wall of the structure is on fire but they are keeping it from spreading and starting to extinguish it. 

When she reaches Toughnut Street she proceeds westward, staying on the southern side of the roadway and away from the burning buildings. From the rear she sees that the boarding house where she lived is no more, only a charred burning husk standing where it had been. 

She approaches Brown's Hotel. Four men, including a soot-covered and disheveled Conrad Booth, are physically restraining her Father as the eastern wall of the Hotel collapses down onto Fifth Street. Josie sobs loudly as she holds Angela's head, "You...you don't know... maybe he got out..." 

One thing registered in Kate's mind as she took in the scene. The one thing that she didn't see. She got down off the horse woodenly and walked with dead eyes toward the cluster of men until she was standing in front of her father. She turned to look at the burning hotel, pieces falling rapidly toward the street and began shouting her brother's name. "He said you didn't abandon us, don't abandon him now," she prayed fervently. "Oh gods, please. I can't do this again. Don't take him from us, please." 

A few blocks away, Chester and Clarisse can't find Kate or Conrad and they don't know what her family looks like. "I'm going back out, they'll need my help. Will you be OK here." She answers, "Yes, Chet. Be careful." Chester walks around until he finds the bucket brigade working to save the Grand Hotel. He gets in line to help. 

The building that was once Brown's Hotel continues to collapse further. Then to the amazement of the crowd a figure emerges from inside the inferno, staggering out from the east side of the building through an opening where the wall used to be. At first it appears to be a hunched-over ogre, but as he finally starts to exit the thick black smoke they can make out that it is a shirtless man and barefoot man wearing only ripped and tattered pants, the skin on his back now black from soot and ash, hunched over because he is carrying something large and heavy in his arms. 

As he walks further from the building he stands and straightens up. The burden in his arms is another man, the arms and legs hanging limp and a ugly gash across his forehead. The bare-chested man's face is now visible and is less soot-covered than his back had been. Many in the crowd recognize him and exclaim his name....Wyatt Earp. Although covered with ash and soot he appears to have no burns or other physical injuries to his now mostly-exposed body. 

Kate, Conrad and Frederick recognize the man being carried as Henry, although it is still uncertain if the young man is alive or dead. Earp walks directly towards them and hands the injured man to Frederick who reaches out with both his good arm and hand and the amputated stump of his other arm to take him. Kate sees that her brother is still breathing. He appears to have some minor burns on him and one arm is definitely broken. Earp tells the elder Seagram "A falling beam struck your son's head and side. You need to get him to a physician or priest right way." 

Wyatt then turns to his left and looks directly into Kate's eyes. He says in a soft voice that only she, Frederick and Conrad can hear, "Mrs. Kale, nothing can ever replace the loss that my family caused you, but I in good conscious could not allow you to suffer another. Your brother is a very brave man and I hope that he continues to be until a ripe old age.” 

Katherine stared silently for a moment, not quite trusting her senses. She blinked, holding back tears. "Thank you," she said. "I.... I'm so sorry about your brothers, I truly am. I never wanted this; I only wanted.... what you just said. Thank you." She was silent again. "We have to take care of my brother. You should go before Behan's people come for you. Good luck, Wyatt." 

Josie watches in relief as Henry is carried out, then horror as she realizes it's Wyatt. The thought hadn't occurred to her that he might be inside, even though he would be there at that time looking for her. She longs to run to him but inside drops her head and continues to cry. Finally she looks up at him, tears streaming from her eyes and sobs softly, "Wyatt." 

"Miss Marcus" he states as he gestures to the crowd, some of whom are most likely friends of Behan's. Josie averts her eyes and bows her head to keep from getting more upset. She knew they needed distance but it was killing her to be like this. She couldn't run to Wyatt and make sure he was ok, she couldn't even acknowledge their was something between them. Her acting skills had done her well but she wasn't sure how much longer she could go on like this. 

Those in the crowd who are Wyatt's friends head forward. One takes a shirt and pair of pants out of a duffle bag and hands it to him. Another removes his boots and passes them over. A third gives Wyatt his leather vest. Another gives Wyatt his hat. He thanks them all. 

One man states, "It's great to see you alive Wyatt, but you'd better make yourself scarce before Deputy Sheriff Nagle hears that you are in town. At the mention of the lawman Wyatt reaches for his gunbelt, but instead of drawing his revolver he pokes two fingers in behind it, removing from his holster a folded up $ 100 bill. He states, "What I really need right now Charlie is a good riding horse and saddle." The man takes the money and replies, "I'll go get Chico for you, he'll serve you well." 

She turned away as some of the surrounding men came forward and offered clothes to Wyatt. When she'd arrived she'd been blind to most of the scene. Now she saw her father struggling to hold Henry with his one good arm and the elbow-length stump of the other. Conrad's tear-ravaged face now shining with relief but still bearing the shadow of grief and self-inflicted blame. Kate laid her hand against his cheek for a moment then turned to her father. "Maman and Ginnie are with a Priest where they're gathering the townspeople. I'll show you the way." 

Kate pulled out the bandages that were always in the pockets of her duster and bound the wound on Henry's head, gently kissing his cheek when the tears finally started. She lifted her eyes and met her father's, like hers full of fear and hope and pain. "Let us help, Papa." Josie looks down to Angela, still lying in her lap, and calls out, "She also needs the doctor as soon as possible. She is injured and with child." 

Kate turned toward Miss Marcus and saw her sitting there with Angela. She whistled for Meribel and the horse trotted obediently to her, although she was clearly nervous about the fire. "Conrad, get Papa on Meribel, then get Henry settled up there with him please," Kate said, holding herself together. "Then we'll need you to carry Angela. I have to check on her. Do you hear me, my dear?" She hurried over to Miss Marcus and knelt down to check Angela. Angela appears to be alright although she is still unconscious. Several members of the crowd move forward to help move both her and Henry Seagram to safety. 

The man named Charlie arrives with a fine looking Appaloosa horse and well-made western saddle which Wyatt mounts and rides off and away from town. Josie watches with longing as Wyatt rides away. She distracts herself by sticking by Angela's side, following her to the doctor. She will stay with her until she wakes. 

The crowd circumnavigates eastward around the fire. Some continue to head north to the two Halls that have been set up for people to go to. Other head over to assist the crowd helping to fight the fire by the Grand Hotel and Restaurant. The firebreak appears to have worked and the borrowed Promise City Fire Wagon is now being hauled on its second trip back from the Mill and Smelter with another load of water. 

Kate directed the men to bring Henry and Angela inside the Hall where she'd left Ginnie and her mother. Her father couldn't be dragged from Henry's side, so Kate had to go herself and look for them and the priest they'd come with. 

"Jacqueline, where are they?" Kate swallowed and stilled her shaking hands. There was no time to come apart now, she could do that later. "Henry was helping get people out of a hotel and was hurt. He and Papa are here now, but Henry needs care." She looked at the strange priest and stiffened her resolve. "Please Father, if you could he was struck by a burning beam. I have a little skill, but I don't know what to do for this." 

The Priest tells Kate that he will do what he can. He checks the arm and decides to get it splinted and properly aligned before he casts a fairly powerful spell which he says was successful but that he should still keep it immobile for several days. The head gash has healed over due to the spell, leaving only a minor scar. Henry remains unconscious. 

Kate stayed with her family for a few minutes. There wasn't much talking, instead they focused on Henry and making him comfortable. The time seemed interminable and Kate could feel her own strength wavering. What Wyatt had said, what he had done, her brother laying there still with them. She couldn't stay sitting there anymore. 

Kate sees a woman who she recognizes acting in the role of the town nurse, Nellie Cashman. Tombstone had no hospital and the town physician only treated people on an outpatient basis, so Nellie would allow those needing long-term hospitalization to stay at the Miner's Boarding House named Russ House that she operated. On one occasion in early December Nellie had attempted to talk to Kate to help her but at the time Kate was not ready to hear it yet. 

Nellie was a true inspiration, she had built up a reputation as being clean, courageous and had an unimpeachable reputation. Here she was again selflessly putting herself to work helping those in need, despite the fact that Russ House was adjacent to Brown's Hotel and was now nothing more than ashes. "I should go help. I'll be back." Kate laid her hand on Conrad's shoulder for a moment, then got to her feet and walked over. "Miss Cashman. I have some minor skill, how can I help?" 

Nellie says, "Ah, Mrs. Kale, yes there are five men over there who were injured from flying debris when they dynamited Skanler's Hardware Store. I don't think that any of them are very seriously hurt, but they're talking about going out and beating up those two lawmen for not giving adequate warning. It would be better if they didn't, those two Deputies have enough to worry about at the moment. Remind them that if the lawmen had spent more time the third of the town that's still here would probably now be burning up too." 

Kate nodded. "Are there supplies?" she asked, grateful the nurse didn't mention the last time they'd met. Cashman replies, "People have been bringing in a few things. Use as little as you can, it has to stretch. It's piled up over there in the corner." "I understand." Kate went to the pile and picked up a few bandages and a bottle of liquor on a quarter full. 

She made her way over to the men Miss Cashman had pointed out. "Alright gentlemen, present your wounds," she said and set about the task of cleaning and bandaging as she listened to their talk and waited for her chance to calm them down. "You know the fire wagon was destroyed," Kate slipped in during a moment of silence. "There was no water to fight with. I watched this fire move from building to building, faster than a runaway horse. The deputies could have spent more time giving warning, but if they had there would be a lot more dead people rather than a few tough men who can handle a few scratches." 

Chester comes off the fire line exhausted. The Grand Hotel is safe for now, especially with the fire wagon back. He walks wearily back to the Hall. Clarisse hands him a wet rag to mop his face. "Is it bad?" she asks. "Yep. But we're making progress. The whole town won't go up in flames. Where's water? Fighting fires is thirsty work." She points him in direction of the water barrel. He grabs the ladle and takes a few drinks. Then he looks around for Kate or Conrad. 

Angela Young awakens and appears to be alright. She spends the next several hours interviewing a variety of people about both the fire and the Warren Earp funeral, filling several notebooks. 

Henry Seagram also awakens and the town doctor checks to make sure there is no other damage. He then gives the young man a sedative to better let him sleep, explaining to the family how that is the best way to help him. 

The fire continues to burn through Tombstone for several more hours. The townspeople fight valiantly to keep the eastern third of the city for being burned down, which is somewhat ironic given that much of the eastern part of the city was what had burned in another major fire just eleven-months earlier. 

Once Angela was alright and had run off to do her job, Josie became numb. With nothing to currently occupy her time her mind starts to dwell on the events and the terrible feeling in the pit of her stomach. She finds a corner of the auditorium, puts her head in her hands and begins sobbing. 

By 8:00 P.M. the sun has set and burning embers can be seen outside of the windows where a large part of the town had been just five hours earlier. The refugees of the fire have set up temporary lodgings within the two halls. Mayor John Carr and Acting Marshall Marshall Williams takes to the stage and gets everybody's attention as Carr begins to speak. 

"Hello citizens of Tombstone, As most of you have already heard our Marshall Virgil Earp resigned early this afternoon. Deputy Marshall Williams will serve as Acting Marshall until an election can be held. He has asked former Mayor and former Postmaster John Clum to serve as his Deputy Marshall until further notice." He gestures to Clum, who now steps up onto the stage. 

He continues, "The situation in Town is now well under control. For the second time during a crisis in less than a year our own fire wagon was unavailable but we were fortunate that Promise City's Deputy Marshall Chester Martin was in town to pick up their new fire wagon and he generously donated it to our cause." The Mayor gestures to Chester and the audience breaks into a round of applause. Chester starts to object when Carr thanks him for donating the fire wagon. Clarisse grabs his arm. "You deserve it. You did a lot for this place. Just accept it." Chester relents and tips his hat to the crowd. 

Carr states, "The fire is mostly out now, but we ask that you remain inside and wait until dawn to check for belongings. A squadron of troops from Fort Huachuca has arrived and will be on patrol this evening to ensure that there is no looting. I can also assure you that the fire did not reach either of the town's two banks so all of your deposits are safe." Many people appear relieved by that. 

He continues, "While the Grand Hotel and Restaurant was damaged and no longer open to guests their kitchen is still fully functional and they will be serving supper here for everybody free of charge within the next hour, with Tobin's saloon providing beverages free of charge. Tomorrow morning's complimentary breakfast will be served to you by the Crystal Palace Saloon. I thank all of these business for their generosity. I will now turn this over to Marshall Williams." 

The tall man wearing the badge steps forward. "Many of you are concerned about getting messages to loved ones. Before the Western Union building was destroyed by fire we were able to rescue most of the telegraph equipment. Temporary telegraph stations have now been installed near the lines a few hundred yards both north and south of town and are now operational. For the next twenty-four hours each person will be permitted to send a telegram free-of-charge to let those outside of the city know that you are safe. We ask that you conduct this in a safe and orderly manner, waiting patiently for those before you, and that you keep your message to no more than thirty words." 

There are many murmurs in the crowd to this news. Williams continues, "As many of you know, I am also the regional manager for the Wells Fargo Company. I have sent telegrams to the Stagecoach offices in both Bisbee and Benson, and dispatched riders to our office in Promise City, asking that all available stages be sent here as quickly as possible. Free passage to any of these three communities will be available for the indefinite future. I expect these stages to be rather tightly packed and again ask for your patience and cooperation." The crowd then begins discussing this. 

Williams continues, "I regret to inform you that a considerable amount of the rail yard was damaged. Until it is repaired to allow trains to navigate the turnaround we will be without train service. A repair and maintenance train, with replacement rails and ties, will arrive from Tucson tomorrow. We ask any able bodied men in town to volunteer to help lay this track so that regular rail service can soon resume again." 

He gestures for Deputy Marshall Dave Neagle and Circuit Judge William H. Stilwell (no relation to Frank Stilwell) to step forward. The Judge takes the podium and says "During times of crisis it is not unheard of for unscrupulous merchants to prey upon the disadvantaged. The lawmen and I have agreed that we will not allow that to occur here. 

We recognize that for the indefinite future demand will exceed supply for many items and that merchants may incur some added transportation costs to get replacement items quickly, so some items may be a bit pricier than usual. However, we are imposing a law for the next month in all of Cochise County that merchants may charge a maximum of no more than 50% more than the standard retail price for any item. Anybody violating that will be subject to immediate arrest and prosecution." The Mayor, Lawmen and Judge then leave to go make the same announcements in the other hall.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixteen, “Evening after the Fire”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 5:30 P.M. * 

Despite the doctor's assurances Kate kept stopping by to check on her brother at least once every half-hour, so she was there with her family as the announcements were made. "Someone should send a telegram to Mathias tomorrow. They'll get the news there and he'll be worried. There's no way to know if the General and his friends will arrive tomorrow, or find a way here at all. I'm not sure what to do. And they don't have the telegraph in Promise City, so I can't send a message to let anyone know we're alright. Our stage tickets won't be any good either, so I'm not sure when we can get back to Promise City." 

Kate says, "I'm going to go back to helping. All of you make sure to eat when they bring the food in, alright? I don't think there's too many people left who are hurt. Are all of you alright? Do you need anything?" 

Each indicated there was nothing they needed, so Kate went back to nursing. Her father and Phillip had also been going through the hall doing what they could while Ginnie and her mother kept a close watch on Henry, although everyone tended to stop back just to assure themselves that he was still alright. 

The food came and went, and Kate had a vague recollection of eating something someone had pushed into her hands. Finally she couldn't pretend there was anyone left who needed what help she could give. She cast her eyes around the room looking for anyone she had seen who would know about the train or the stages. 

Chester tells Clarisse, "We should try to get on the next stage back. Your cousin will be worried when word gets back to Promise City." Chester finds Kate looking around. "Kate, what's wrong? You look like you've seen a ghost. Is your family OK?" It took Katherine a second to focus and realize who was talking to her. "Chester... yes, they're all fine. Henry was hurt but he just needs to rest now. I, ah... We had tickets for the stage tomorrow but they won't be any good now. And we were supposed to meet some people coming in on the train tomorrow. I don't know who to talk to so I can find out about the train and the stage." 

Chester replies, "I'll ask Marshall Williams. He's the manager of the Wells Fargo Office, too. He sent word to Bisbee, Benson, and Promise City to send their coaches here. s far as the train goes, a repair train is coming in from Tucson. I'll find out when service will be back on track. You should go to the telegraph office to get word to your guests. I don't think they'll be able to come in for days." 

"Yes, I heard the announcements. They were coming from quite a distance, they'll already be on the train. I don't think we can reach them. If you would find out if our tickets are still any good, and if not if we can get the stage back tomorrow afternoon I'd appreciate it. I'll ask Conrad and Phil to go send Mathias a telegram so he knows we're all safe.” Chester says, "I can do that. But with rides out of town being free, I wouldn't bet on it." Clarisse says, "Can I stay with you for a while, Mrs. Kale?" 

"Of course you can Miss Townsend. My family is over there," Kate said, pointing them out. "I'm going to go sit down now. Thank you for helping." She walked back over to where her family were gathered with Conrad and asked, "Has anyone gone to send Mathias a telegram yet? We should do that." 

Chester says, "I'm glad you're family's OK. You've done a lot here too. Get some rest. It's been a long day. I'll be back." Chester leaves the Hall to find Williams. He finds the Marshall talking to Newton Gilly. "Hey, Marshall? A bunch of us had tickets for the stage to Promise City in morning. Are they going to be honored or are the rides going to be dealt out differently? And who should I talk to about arriving trains?" 

Williams replies, "Just hang onto the tickets, I'll arrange something with Kris Wagner, I've got bigger concerns on my hands now Deputy Martin. As for arriving trains, Tucson won't be sending any other than the maintenance train down the line until after we telegraph them that the rails are fixed. If you're expecting anything it'll probably be held up in Tucson." "Gotcha." Chester stifles a yawn. "Anything I can do?" 

Kate tucked herself between Conrad and her mother next to where Henry was lying. "Your father and Philip are waiting to send a message. You need to stay here with us now, Jacqueline. You are working yourself too hard." "I'm staying here now, Maman," Kate said, reaching out her arm and drawing Ginnie to her when the girl moved over to sit closer. "Was it just yesterday we were talking about the incorporation?" she asked rhetorically. 

She turns and says, "Are you alright, Conrad? You were in that building too, you're all sooty." He replies, "Don't remind me, but I really didn't have a choice in the matter. I was here to chaperone Mrs. Young, it wouldn't do for me to have allowed her to burn up in a fire.” She says, "Don't sell yourself short, Conrad. I know better than that, you would have gone in for her whether she was your responsibility or not." 

He says, “But yes, this is no way for me to present myself in front of your parents. Thankfully Mrs. Young seems to be getting enough information, she's already on her third notebook, so we should be able to set back off in the Buggy for Promise City in the morning. I can then get myself a much needed bath and a pressed suit." 

"A bath would be heaven," Kate sighed. "And you present yourself just fine. In case you haven't noticed, none of us are keeping a neat appearance today." She looked over to her mother, distracted in talking to Clarisse for the moment, and she didn't mind Ginnie hearing. 

"I saw you outside the hotel. I know it seemed like I didn't but.... I saw you," Kate whispered and brushed her hand against his. Then, back in her normal tone of voice she said, "I'm sorry I couldn't save both the buggies." Conrad replies, "Don't worry about that. Things can be replaced, people can't." 

"No, they can't," she said quietly and looked at her brother. All day she had avoided thinking about this, but now there was nothing else to do. Too much had happened too fast. But Henry was still here, and now she finally had the one thing she hadn't even known she still wanted. Now she could put the past behind her. Truly behind. She didn't even realize she had begun sobbing until her mother's arms slipped around her. She was still crying when her father and Phillip returned and after a time fell into a fitful sleep curled up between Phil and Conrad. 

After her good cry Josie picks up her bag and walks out into the street, looking around for information about the stages that would be leaving tomorrow. She wanted, no she needed to get out of Tombstone. Her first stop is the Wells Fargo Office. She finds the office still intact but closed with a note saying to see Marshall Williams over at either Schieffelin Hall or Turn Verien Hall. With a sniffle she wanders over to Turn Verien Hall, hoping the Marshall would still be there. Josie Marcus arrives at the Hall and finds Marshall Williams. 

She patiently waits her turn to see the Marshall. She wipes the tears from her eyes and stands tall, putting a small smile on her face. "Marshall Williams? I'd like to find out about getting on one of the stages as soon as possible, getting back to Promise City. I'd very much like to." She hangs her head. "I need to be out of Tombstone." 

He tells her that stages for Bisbee and Benson have already left but that they will be back for another load at around 5:00 AM, and that he also expects a stage from Promise City to be arriving sometime between midnight and 1:00 AM that will be leaving to return there around 2:00 AM. 

Josie nods, "I'd like to be on it, please, whatever time it is." Marshall Williams nods and says to meet at the Wells Fargo office at 2 am. Josie thanks him and quietly head back to the theater where she clutches her bag to herself takes a seat. 

While earlier that day back in Promise City, Nanuet is continuing his conversation with the ice house owner’s daughter Liza Brown. He mentions that he plans on seeing what kind of voice the non-humans have and that he thinks Kate plans on working for the woman's say in matters. "Thanks for the chat. Maybe sometime I can speak to your fiancé about things, he is an important man around here, I bet he could help see that Dorita and Pedro have a voice. Thanks for the ice, I'll be seeing you." 

Nanuet takes his leave from the ice house and heads back to the church cottage looking for Minerva. Not finding her there he heads over to Ruby and Jake's house to check on things, then heads to the Lucky Lady seeing how things are going there and spends some time playing with and training the dogs. 

Meanwhile, Minerva makes her way over to the bank and finds Frank Condon busily shuffling papers at his desk. "Buenas Dias, Senor Condon. It is a lovely day in Promise City.," she smiles brightly as she holds out her hand to him, palm down. "and how is business?" she queries politely as she takes a seat before his desk and pulls off her gloves. "I would like to make another deposit into the church account. The parishioners have been quite generous in their support." She continues to smile as she pulls a large bag of money from her tapestry bag and places it on his desk. "Which is very good for both of our business is it not?" 

She shifts in her seat and leans forward a bit, gentle concern in her eyes. “Senor, I must ask you a rather personal question. Por Favor, do no not take offense, but for the good of the church I must know the answer and I find that it is best to be direct in these matters. Do you not agree?" she continues to smile politely. 

"Senor Condon, With all of the changes that will soon be occurring in Promise City it is imperative that the gods' Will be done. You have shown yourself to be a gods fearing man. You attend services regularly, take an active role in the community and have been quite generous in your financial support of the Church. As such I am sure that you KNOW that it is the gods' Will that the Church of Olympus embrace men and women of ALL races.. The gods are calling upon you to be their voice and I must know if you intend to honor them when it is time to cast your vote." 

He looks her square in the eye and says, "And how is it that you know the gods of Olympus feel equally about all races? I do not recall reading that in any of the church's texts. The Church has a long history of treating humans as the superior race. Back in the days of slavery they remained silent on that issue, a clear proclamation from either Rome or Athens about slavery could have saved this country a considerable amount of bloodshed." 

She replies, "Senor, Do you question my authority? Churches are not gods. I speak for the gods. They have made their will known to me. I am the Pastor of the Church of Olympus. As such I require a direct response to my question. I am not asking you to support the church, I am asking if you Will honor the GODS in your vote." 

Frank Condon replies, "I will give the issue considerable thought and prayer, how could I do otherwise? Consider this though Priestess, are you sure that you are being led in this belief by the gods or your own personal feelings towards that Indian friend of yours?" 

She answers, "The Will of the gods was made clear to me long before my arrival in Promise City, Senor Condon. They made clear to me, the dire consequences that result from bigotry and inequality long before they led me to this town and Senor Nanuet." she stands tall looking every inch the faithful priestess with her regal bearing and clear untroubled eyes. "Si I am certain that I do their bidding." 

She smiles congenially. "It is a wise man that disregards his personal feelings and open's his heart to the gods. Be sure that you do so when you pray for their guidance and I am sure that you will honor their Will. I look forward to discussing this matter with you after you have had time to reflect. and then we shall work together for their glory, Senor." Buenas Dias, and may the gods hold you safely in their hands until we meet again." 

Once he is done working with the dogs Nanuet decides to get some more work done in the afternoon. He heads back to the section of town where the El Parador in search of Qualtaqa. He walks into the main building and speaks with whomever from the staff that is present. "Good afternoon everybody. Does anyone know where Qualtaqa is? I have some business to discuss with him." 

Nanuet gets directions and manages to find Qualtaqa is found a quarter-mile to the southeast, where he has set up an improvised exercise track for him to run and practice using his weapons without bothering the townspeople. Nanuet watches the centaur do his exercises from a distance before approaching. "Hail friend, I would like to speak with you about a few things." 

Nanuet makes his way over to the magnificent creature and talks to him regarding his feelings about non-human representation in the town as well as his interest in the ranch. "Are you living here full time now? What do you think about us non-humans having a say in the local policies? Is it something worth putting up a fight for and do you think we will have enough troops to pull it off?" 

Qualtaqa states, "I will live here for as long as Geronimo needs for me to. My friends live here too, so I am comfortable. I would not presume to speak to issues of local politics although I will also speak for peace between the Elvan and Human nations, as I've had the occasion to do in the past. As for 'troops' I assume that you speak in war terms figuratively and not literally. I for one would prefer that Geronimo not hear of this matter, as he would see it in a negative way." 

Nanuet replies, "Yes I am speaking figuratively. In no way do I intend there to be any sort of violence. I understand your concerns in regards to Geronimo. I personally am concerned about non-humans having their voice taken away and being lowered in status to nothing more than a slave, forced to do whatever an all human group decides is best for them. I will be talking to as many of the non-humans in the area as I can to gauge their sentiments and willingness to stand up for their rights. I respect your leadership ability so I wanted to involve you as early in the process as possible.” 

He pauses and then continues, “There is another matter which has come to my attentions recently. As you know I am part owner of a ranch nearby. My attentions have been drawn elsewhere and I am unable to dedicate the time required to the ranch. I have been told that you may be interested in the ranch. I still have to talk things over with my other partners but I wanted to open that dialogue as well." 

Qualtaqa replies, "I am familiar with this parcel that you speak of. I have spoken to an Apache woman of it, she has befriended your dwarven partner. I have never considered owning land, for I do not truly believe that the land can be owned by mortals, however that appears to be the recognized custom of the humans so I if wish to live alongside them I should learn to adapt to their ways. I will consider it." 

Nanuet nods to the centaur "Good, then I shall talk further with my partners and we can have another discussion on the topic at a later date. I will take my leave of you now, good day." Nanuet leaves and heads back to the town trying to figure where he will head next. 

After a long period of meditation he eventually makes his way back into town. He goes to the El Parador and spends the afternoon there talking to the various wood elf and dwarven patrons that arrive for lunch and dinner about the importance of standing up for their rights. 

He and Minerva both spend the evening at the Lucky Lady. It is a quiet night until Wells Fargo employees arrive at around 9:30 with announcements about the Tombstone fire. Niles Hoover is told that the Promise City Merchant's Association will be holding a meeting at 7:00 AM to address how the Tombstone situation will impact Promise City. Nanuet becomes uneasy with the news.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventeen, “Talking with friends”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 5:00 P.M. * 

Once they are out of earshot of the ladies Jake says, "Well that answers one of my questions already, how much does Jane know. I did not wish to reveal any secrets you may still be clinging to. Let me know what she should NOT know about if anything. The other question is the same one I had in Promise City but decided not to ask it; when did you first meet Jane's mother? If I am like a son is she like my sister?" 

Jake stops their walking and looks him in the eye. "Like always you will make me guess, and my guess is no that you are NOT Jane's father. Most people would assume that if you were her father, that would complicate things. However, I know better. Things here are very complicated, are they not you old besotted Irishman?" 

Red says, "No, I am not Jane's father, she was twelve when I first met Jane's mother Amalie in Chicago. That was by far not the right age to be living in a brothel, both younger and older are okay but not for girls whose bodies are just starting to change. So Jane was sent away to live with relatives for a few years. Amalie was fraught with guilt and sadness over not having her precious daughter around. 

Many years later when you and I reached Kansas City I found my Amalie again. I had never forgotten her. Jane was nineteen and working there with her mother. I never brought you with me there because....well....I was afraid you'd see me and Amalie together and tell me some unpleasant truths. 

It all but killed me to see how shabbily Adair treated Jane and I swore that I would do what I could to help the girl. She's done a remarkable job with this Meeting House, and it's nice to have somewhere that I can finally show my real face. But there are times that I am overwhelmed by this place. I retreat next door to the old Water Hole and hide out in my safe room, just staring at my paintings." 

"Errr, they are nice paintings," Jake rubs his neck and looks a bit uncomfortable. "Perhaps it is not in my nature to worry so much about details like that. I just sort of do what comes naturally, whatever that is." They start walking again but in silence. They get to the door and Red stops. 

Jake tells him, "I may not be the wisest man, partner, but it seems to me it is not the meeting house which overwhelms you. You told me you want some of what I have. I wonder if you are having trouble deciding whether you care for Jane as a daughter, or as a woman." Jake runs a hand through his hair and settles his flat brimmed black hat upon his head. "I will be back in a little while. I cannot put into words how good it is to see you again." Uncharacteristically, Jake gives the Irishman a hug. 

Red hugs him back and says, "I'm glad you're here, I've needed somebody to talk to. Jacob me boy, the real problem isn't my feelings towards her, it's hers towards me. I was deeply in love with Jane's mother but she did not feel the same...I'm not sure if a Priestess of Aphrodite really can. The person that Jane brings upstairs after the service...Jane doesn't choose him or her, the Goddess does...Jane is drawn to a specific individual. And up until now I haven't been chosen. And the truth is, even if she did choose me once, that might just make matters worse thereafter." 

"And I thought I was the one that got into complicated messes," Jake says and gives him a little bit of a smile. "I for one could not stomach my woman taking other men to her bed, religious ceremony or not. I do not know how in Hades to figure that part out. In my case, Ruby will always be Ruby and will always be a flirt for men's attention. As long as it does not cross a line, I must learn to live with it. 

If I was in your shoes, it would all come down to a relatively simple but difficult to answer question. If you want her, and want her badly enough, then the worst thing that can happen is to not do everything you can to make you two a couple. If you think the hurt of trying to make it work and failing is worse than looking in the mirror for the rest of your life and wishing you had tried harder.... Well then, she is not the one for you and settle for giving me a step sister." Jake gives him a smirk, "Otherwise, you should be wooing the woman you love. I hear tell a little bit of indulgence towards Aphrodite herself might be a helpful thing too. You are the most masterful opportunistic scheming conniver I have ever met; if there is a way you will find it. You just need to decide you want it bad enough." 

Red says, "Jacob me boy, ye gives this tired old man much to think about. I will see you soon enough. Would you like for one of my men to go with you?" He replies, "Jake Cook never turns down an extra hand when there is lifting to do." After a good laugh he finishes with, "Besides it will get me back quicker, avoiding all that bellyaching on the way here with luggage." Red goes and gets a man who he introduces to Jake as Francesco Fracanzani, another junior partner. 

After Jake and Red leave Ruby stands next to Jane. "So, why don't you show me what the rooms look like and while you do you can tell me how you like it here?" Ruby smiles down at Jane and offers her hand to help her up. Jane begins by showing Ruby to Jake's room which is fifteen-foot square and nicely furnished with an oak four-posted bed, matching dresser and nightstand, table and pair of chairs. A maroon and navy braided circular rug is on most of the floor with matching curtains over the windows. 

Ruby asks, "This is really nice," she says hopping on the bed, running her fingers over the soft bedspread, "But you didn't answer my question. Is something wrong Jane?" Jane replies, "Yes and no. This place is wonderful, like a dream come true. The only problem is with Michael....Patrick....Red. He's been a perfect gentleman...too much so. Maybe it's because he was my mother's lover, but he shows no interest in being anything more than friends and business partners." 

"Oh?" Ruby sits up straight in the bed and stops playing with the spread. "And you want more than friends or business partners?" She replies, "I honestly don't know, this is confusing. I've never had a man who I was close to and not intimate with." Ruby replies, "I know what you mean. Until recently that is anyway." 

"Well, he might be thinking of you like a daughter, since he did have a relationship with your mother and you are, I think Jake's and my age." Ruby shrugs, "Is it such a bad thing to have a man look after you and not, you know... look after you? You have to decide if you really want something else with him before you get upset about it. But it is soon too, maybe just let some time pass and see what happens?" Jane replies, "I suppose you're right. It is so good to have you here Ruby to talk with." 

Ruby smiles, "I missed you too Jane." She pauses, and picks at some unseen fuzz on the blanket. "My friends at home, they aren't like us, they're different." She continues quickly, "I mean, it's good they are different... they just can't understand. They don't know about the things I've done or things we've been though. I guess it's better that way but it makes it hard for me to talk to them about stuff, stuff I know you know about. Anyway..." she lifts her face and smiles, "I missed you too." 

"Red seems like a real nice guy who has your best interests at heart. Look at all he's done for you," she waves her arm around. "He really cares about you, one way or the other. It's never bad to have a man like that on your side, you know? Having that is new for me too so I understand why you are confused. But it's something I'm sure you don't want to lose." Ruby swings her legs like a schoolgirl off the edge of the bed. "So, tell me about this ceremony of yours. Is it everything you've always wanted to do? Does Aphrodite tell you want to do or do you decide?" 

Jane replies, "I pray to the Goddess during the dance and ceremony. She enables me to better connect with the audience. Most of the men just have selfish intentions, motivated by pure lust rather than love. The Goddess lets me see through that, to see those who really have love in their hearts. I find the person who I am feeling most connected with and this is who I share the love with." Ruby ponders for a few moments. "Wow, that is really cool. I wonder what would happen if I did that too." 

Jane says, "I haven't trained you in that, and you might not care for the result. The Goddess may connect you with somebody other than who you expect, somebody very young, very old, very ugly or possibly of the same gender. Some of my acolytes still need help with this aspect too, motivated by their own desires rather than the Goddess. I try to watch out for all us during the performance and sure that each of them have a solo dance as part of the routine for me to help identify possible people in the audience." 

Ruby nods. "I understand. I was just curious. The goddess has already shown me she wants me and Jake to be together. Anyway, I didn't ask him if he minded I helped you yet he may not want me to. He didn't like the last time I danced in public. But no matter I will definitely perform with you tomorrow night." 

She looks into her friends eyes. "I just want you to be happy Jane, and it seems like you are happy here. And it sounds like you are doing what you should be doing." "I wonder, maybe you can give Jake and I a blessing or something? Do you do that? I try to honor the goddess the only way I know how but maybe coming from you it would be better." Jane replies, "I am certain that before you leave I will have an opportunity to show you blessings from the Goddess, as will my two fellow priests at the Meeting Hall." Ruby leans over and hugs Jane tightly. "Yes, we are going to enjoy ourselves and have so much fun! I love vacation, especially one with friends so special." 

After Jake Francesco head off Francesco says, "Last time you were here Blackstone and I were doing the external security, watching the Water Hole from a distance, so we were never introduced. It is a pleasure to finally meet your Mr. Jacob, or if you prefer, Mr. Cook of the Lucky Lady." He replies, "Does everyone know that, or only the most clever of you?" Jake's tone is cordial and non-threatening. 

He replies, "None of the senior partners have said anything, but my specialty is security. I found out that after you left Tucson you returned to Promise City. My first cousin Anthony Corleone lives there and I wrote to him asking about you. He wrote me back, telling me a great deal about both you and Miss. West." 

They get to the Arizona Arms and Jake ceases the conversation on that topic until they retrieve the luggage. On the way back to the meeting house Jake starts it up again. "So many questions you raise when you tell me things like that. Did your cousin also tell you I am a bit paranoid? So, Francesco, I do not recall your cousin. Do I know him? What does he do in Promise City? And what pray tell, is your cousin saying about Jake Cook and Ruby West?" 

Francesco gives him an odd look and says, "What does he do? Anthony works for you! He says you even chose the name Lucky Lady to help promote his gambling name, that he's the saloon's top gambler. Most of his letter talks of Miss. West and her beauty. I must say that have to agree, she is quite breathtaking." 

"You bring to mind that I have been incredibly lax with checking out my employees," Jake nearly groans. "I inherited Tony from the previous owners." Jake is silent for a minute and the laughs. "So your cousin thinks he is a better poker player than the owners does he? I am not surprised. For the record Francesco, your cousin is only right about one thing, that Ruby West is the most desirable woman for thousands of miles around. The Lucky Lady is named after her. There are times when I want to sit Mister Lucky down at a poker table, show him who really knows how to play poker and then take him out back and show him who knows how to handle a Colt." 

Jake laughs again, "Fortunately for Tony, that mood passes. The other senior partners here tend to be very thorough with their choice of trusted employees. Therefore I suspect you are better at security than your cousin is at poker. I would most appreciate knowing if he starts shooting his mouth off saying things that would be detrimental to Miss West or myself. Sometimes Tony gets carried away." 

He replies, "Mr. Cook, I am assuming that you will be accepting Mr. Patrick and Mr. Allister's generous offer of junior partner. That will make us business partners, and you can rest assured that the security of my partners is my highest concern. As for Anthony, he has always been the 'blacksheep' of the family. My Uncle Vito Corleone, Tony's Father, has asked me to keep a close eye on him while we are both here in Arizona. But the one-hundred miles distance between us is quite frankly as close as I choose to get to him. I have told him nothing about the Three Gods Meeting House, nor do I intend to. As far as Tony knows I work here as the bodyguard for a local banker." 

"Good enough Francesco, I will not hold your relationship with Tony against you." Jake replies humorously. They arrive back at the meeting house and haul the gear inside. "Thanks for the help." They get the bags and head back to the Three Gods Meeting House. 

Upstairs at the Three Gods Meeting Hall Ruby says, "Hey, guess what? Jake and I bought a house together. Can you believe it?" Jane replies "A house? I thought you enjoyed living at the Lucky Lady." She answers, "I did. But certain unpleasant circumstances arose from us living there. I don't want to get into all that, but I'll give you one example. Someone tried to blow up the Lucky Lady because he hates me. And Jake. And although I've never said this to Jake, I just couldn't bare it if the other innocent people who lives there were hurt because of me." Ruby shrugs. "So we bought a house. I know, how domestic of me. But so far I really like it." 

Jane's face grows angry and she says, "I'll kill him!" Ruby states, "Whoa, whoa... calm down. I am guessing you think it was your old boss? That particular incident was not, but rather a member of the Cowboy Gang who has since departed this world. Although..." Ruby taps her lips, "That jerk, and I am so glad you got away from him sweetie, did try to burn the Lucky Lady once, and it was full! We caught his lackey, knocked him out and left him in a pigpen." Ruby giggles, "That part was funny anyway. And then once he shot at Jake and me too but I bet you already heard that story. We're biding our time with that man." 

Jane says, "Ruby...please...never underestimate Evan Adair. He has promised to kill you and he's not likely to change his mind. Probably the only thing that's kept him from it is that Deputy living upstairs at the Lady." Ruby sighs again, this time unhappily. "I hadn't thought about this in a while, we've been so busy. And to think about it on vacation..." 

She shakes her head. "I don't know what we can do about it. Jake and I were working on something but... Have any ideas?" she asks sheepishly. Jane says, "Yes, let me talk to Red about it. There might be ways to better increase the security around the Lady." 

"I would appreciate that Jane. Sometimes I feel like I'm so alone and everyone is out to get me, all this revenge crap all the time." Ruby pulls her hair off her face and forces a smile, which momentarily turns genuine. "Enough if this nonsense, should we prepare for our evening under the stars?" "Oh yes, follow me upstairs."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighteen, “A Rooftop Dinner”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 6:00 P.M. * 

Jane takes her to the end of the corridor where a rope hangs down from the ceiling along the wall. The rope has a loop at the end and she tugs on it. Part of the ceiling begins to descend, ending at a forty-five degree angle with a staircase heading further up. They walk up. The 60x100 foot flat roof is covered with tin, with a 30x50 foot canvas tarp in the center and large shapes in the center of the tarp. The tarp ends at a long wooden beam parallel the roof with a crack on the side. Jane unhitches two latches where the tarp is fastened to the roof on the opposite side as the beam. She says to Ruby, "Okay, crank it back," gesturing to the handle on the side of the beam. 

Ruby is a little uncertain but does as Jane asks anyway. She gently pulls the handle back and watches curiously to see what will happen. A canvas tarp of that size must weigh close to 500 pounds and yet as Ruby turns the crank it beings to effortlessly roll up around the beam just as one would rolling up a bedroll. As it pulls back from the roof it exposes a 20 by 40 foot plush carpet of an emerald green color. 

Sitting atop the carpet are pieces of nice furniture, all made of oak and a light tan leather with a considerable amount of padding between the wood and leather. The furniture consists of a twin-sized bed, three reclining couches, two plush chairs, and an end table beside each. Two wooden buckets upon tripods, obviously made to hold ice and beverages, sit between the furniture. A rectangular coffee table with a glass covered case holding cut-glass crystal glasses finishes the ensemble. The only other item is a fancy brass telescope. 

Ruby's eyes widen and her mouth drops open at the scene before her. It takes a moment before she can speak and when she does her words come out in a stammer. "I... uh... this..." she points to the furniture, "Unbelievable... how did you..." she just shakes her head in wonderment, staring. "I love the stars," she manages to get out. 

Jane says, "We keep it covered when we aren't using it so that it doesn't get dirty and dusty, or wet during the rare rain shower. Red and I come up here a few nights every week. Part of why we wanted the building to be so large is to block some the city lights below, and after midnight when most of the city has gone dark the stars are remarkable." 

"It's perfect, it's beautiful. I would be up here every night! " Ruby says, getting her power of speech back. She gazes up into the sky, "I love watching the stars, there is something wondrously and romantic about them, always watching down on us from the heavens. So full of beauty and no matter what they never change. Jake and I have a place we go to see the stars, out of town, but we don't get there as often as I would like." 

Jake and Francisco arrive back at the meeting house and haul the gear inside. Jake says, "Thanks for the help." Jake deposits their bags in his new room and goes about looking for senior partner Mr. Patrick. He finds Mr. Patrick downstairs in the kitchen talking to the chef. Jake lets him finish his business with the chef before suggesting they head off to find the ladies. 

Red checks with some of his partners and says, "They were last seen heading up to the roof. Let's grab a few bottles of Kentucky Bourbon and a bucket of ice and go join them." Jake nods and follows Red to the roof. As soon as Ruby notices Red and Jake's heads peek up the stairs she runs over. Grabbing Jake's hand she pulls him to one of the soft reclining couches. "Can you believe this?" she says excitedly. Red pours the contents of the ice bucket into the two containers. He says, "They will bring us up some food in the hour, along with some champagne for later." "How wonderful," Ruby replies dreamily. 

"You know," she glances over at Red, "You're going to have a hard time getting rid of us." He replies, "Why do I have to get rid of you? Seems to me your boyfriend owns part of it." She waits for Jake to sit on a reclining couch before sitting in front of him and snuggling back into him. She holds her glass of bourbon up in front of her face and looks though it. "He is more than my boyfriend, he is the love of my life," she says simply. 

Jane says, "It is good that Aphrodite sought to bring the two of you together. How exactly was it that you first met?" Jake says, "Ruby and her friend Katherine saved me from the rapacious conversational skills of one halfling newspaper man. I was in a sorry state, quite hung over from the new years celebration." Ruby furrows her brows, while looking up at Jake. "What does rap-cious mean?" Jake replies, "Let us say that Chumbley has an insatiable appetite for making people suffer through his constant lip flapping." 

Ruby smiles up at Jake then looks back at Jane. "Yes, Chumbley is quite talkative. But we needed to speak with him that day and there Jake was, sitting with Chumbley. What a mess he was," Ruby smiles fondly. "Hung over and all raggedy. But I saw something I guess. She giggles, "More trouble than I ever imagined." 

She looks back up at Jake. "I didn't know you celebrated New Years. I didn't, didn't have anything TO celebrate. What did you do that night?" Jake replies, "I just joined in at the fun going on at the Gay Lady on New Years Evening. I played some poker, enjoyed the entertainment, danced, drank a boat load of whiskey, um, you know that sort of thing." "With who Jake?" Jake feels Ruby try to fight her body from getting tense. 

Jake raises an eyebrow and says, "I went there by myself, dearest Ruby, because I had not the fortune yet to meet you. Now, are you going to ask me what I did there and every time I got blisteringly drunk at a saloon during my lifetime? I assure you after fifty of so of those stories it would get dull and tedious." 

Ruby drinks down her bourbon. "You know that isn't what I was asking." She stands from her comfortable seated position and walks to the bucket, slowly pouring herself another. She looks into her glass before looking at Jane and Red, "I'm insanely jealous, I can't help myself when it comes to Jake. He doesn't like me asking about it though. Of course he must realize how devastating it would be for me to find out from whomever the lucky lady was that night or any other in Promise City about his life before me." 

She takes the bottle of bourbon and tops everyone's glass off before returning to the couch. She sits on the edge, guessing Jake will be mad now that she isn't able to keep her jealousy under control and hoping she hasn't ruined the evening. 

Jake pulls her back to her previous comfortable position. "All the other women I may have met seem to be fading from my memory. Might as well, since they cannot compare to my Ruby. Now, can we go back to enjoying the fine evening?" One corner of Ruby's lips rise into a smirk. "I suppose if you keep buttering me up eventually one day I will forget you had a life before me." She reaches back and pulls Jake's face towards her, kissing him deeply. 

Moments go by before they are interrupted by the staff bringing up dinner. "Oops," Ruby blushes, "Sorry. I hope we didn't embarrass you guys." Red and Jane both laugh at that. "It would take a lot more than that to embarrass either of us," Jane exclaims. Ruby relaxes as she pulls her feet off the couch. "Is that a dare?" she laughs. "This looks great," she says, handing Jake his plate. "And I have decided it's a champagne kind of night!" She says pouring herself one. "Anyone else?" 

Red lies back on one of the reclining couches and says, "Now Jacob me boy, tomorrow we'll have to pay a visit to my lawyer and make it official. You just have to decide if you want your public name here to be Cooke, Jacob or something else altogether. My attorney will keep your real name confidential no matter what you decide." 

Jake says, "I am certain there is a good reason to keep my identity masked, but I cannot for the life of me think of one. I have been more concerned about someone following me to find you. If you are no longer worried about that, then let it be Cooke. I only use one face anyway. As it is, your Francesco knows who I am. Seems he is cousin to our Tony "Lucky" Corleone." 

Red is actually taken by surprise at that piece of information. "Really? Gads, it is a small world. I'd have never guessed, although come to think of it, I did know that they were both Sicilian. Sorry Jake, I'd have forewarned you if I even suspected. By the way, why haven't you fired that Tony Lucky yet? He's one of the worst gamblers I ever played against. I didn't even need to cheat to clean him out." 

Jake answers, "No particular reason. The devil you know and all that. We will be adding faro soon and moving some of the more serious poker upstairs, leaving Tony down stairs. He does bring in some money, and I suppose if all the dealers were sharks our lower end clients would migrate away. Mostly because I have neglected the place with all the trouble we have had in the last few months." "Yeah," Ruby adds, "And I don't like the way he looks at me." 

Three of the employees of the Meeting House arrive up on the roof. One puts a bottle of champagne into one ice bucket and a bottle of white wine in the other. Another has a large tray with four covered silver plates which he places on the coffee table. The third has a smaller tray with assorted desserts which he places on the coffee table. 

The three of them leave. Red removes the silver cover over one of the plates, revealed a rib-eye steak, baked potato, butternut squash and freshly baked cranberry-honey muffin. He sets his plate on the coffee table beside his coach and helps pass out the other meals, each of which has the same. He asks Jane to say a blessing before they dine. She does so, keeping it short. 

Red, Ruby, Jake and Jane are finishing up their dessert when Red's man Richard hastily makes his way up to the roof. He announces, "We just got word, Tombstone is on fire. The 4:30 train barely got away before the train depot went up. The train had over 100 refugees and they say that half the town was ablaze, and that was two hours ago." 

Red goes over to the telescope and repositions it to the southeast. He says, "Hmmm, that's around seventy miles away but....there" He steps back to let the others look. A solid plume of dark smoke can be seen on the horizon, and once they know exactly where to look it can even be discerned with the naked eye. 

Ruby takes a look through the telescope. "Wow, I wonder what happened? I guess better Tombstone than Promise City." She shrugs, "I hope that nice dress store didn't burn down." She quietly looks out across the land, watching the smoke rise before another thought invades her mind. She looks at Jake, with only slight worry on her face, "You think our friends are okay?" 

Jake replies, "I would expect so, since it did not happen in the middle of the night. That should have allowed most folks to know what was happening and get out. No help we could extend from here, it would take us too long to get there. These western towns are just tinderboxes waiting to go up." Jake looks into the telescope, "I will be surprised if there is anything close to half the town left after that. Be a good time to be in the lumber business though...." Jake glances at Red for a moment. 

"Mierde," he states simply. "Quite a hot welcome for Katherine's family. If Earp was indeed on the train back to Tombstone and looking for a distraction to get to someone he could not ask for a better one." Jake pauses and then turns to Ruby, "To whom did you send your telegram? Did it need to make the stage?" 

"I sent it to Katherine. I thought she would get the references and immediately get it to who it needs to get to. Yeah, I think it would need to be on the stage, we don't have a telegraph in Promise City." A worried look again crosses Ruby's face. "What should I do? Send another one, just in case?" 

Jake says, "The poles may have burned or there may not even be a telegraph office in Tombstone right now. Katherine was in Tombstone but I suppose a telegraph operator would not know that. I would guess that business as usual will not be the order of the day in Tombstone tomorrow. Short of sending a courier with a letter, I am out of ideas." 

Ruby looks Jake in the eyes. "Should I be really worried right now? Or should I hope that Mr. Gonzales can take care of himself and would be smart enough to also take care of Madge? Either that or we get some horses and ride home." 

Jake answers, "Oh, Gonzalez will be fine. Earp does not even know to look for him because of the disguise. It is Madge that we might worry about. I would doubt that Earp will actually harm her, but he might scare her into telling him where to find her teacher. No, I do not think we should go running back there straight to Madge. If Earp sees that he will then start to suspect some conspiracy with everyone. If Wyatt Earp is bent on going straight to Promise City and confronting her, there is nothing we can do about it." Jake shrugs. "Check to see if the telegraph is working in the morning? Send a letter to someone else in Promise City? We ought to be back in Promise City before any voting that may happen Monday night anyway. I know you feel like we ought to do something, but I surely do not know what that something is. " 

Ruby sips at her champagne and is quiet for what seems like a long time for her. Finally she says, "You are right, there isn't anything we can do. I don't think he'd hurt Madge and Josie is staying there too, so she would make sure that hothead doesn't do anything stupid. We will check the telegraph in the morning. In the meantime," she raises her glass, "We should enjoy ourselves. Our friends are resourceful and are fine I'm sure. Let's not ruin our vacation, although I might need some distraction. Anyone think they can help with that?" she laughs. 

Jake stares off at the red glow in the distance. "Nero fiddled while Rome burned. Probably because there was nothing else to do about it. Let no one say Silver Jake Cook fiddled while Tombstone burned." With that he drains his glass of champagne. "Stick to what you know best. I for one will make a valiant attempt to keep your mind far away from there," he says while refilling their glasses. "Here is to a pleasant evening and a bright future." 

Ruby looks at Jake with furrowed brows. "What in Hades are you talking about, fiddling?" She shakes her head and laughs. "No wait! Don't explain, some things I don't want to know." She raises her glass and clinks it against Jake's, Red's and Jane's. "To a more than pleasant evening and the brightest future for all of us, full of love and happiness." 

The four of them enjoy a pleasant evening on the roof of the Three Gods Meeting House. They tactfully ignore the red glow in the distance, or at least no one brings it back to their conversation. After the food is gone, the drinking continues between light conversation and the sharing of stories. Eventually they make plans for tomorrow and say their good nights. Jake and Ruby retire to the his room and spend some time with one of their favorite hobbies, testing beds.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Nineteen, “I have a dream”, Thursday, May 25th, 1882, 9:30 P.M. * 

Nanuet pulls Minerva aside and begins talking in a fast pace rather than his usual even, measured tones. "All of our friends went to Tombstone, what are we going to do? Are they OK? We have to go, but I can't go, I have to watch the Lucky Lady and the house, and the dogs. I can't do nothing. I wonder if Jake and Ruby made it out of town before the fire started, but if they did then that would mean that Kate's whole family was in Tombstone during the fire. And Kate is... well you know... with child and all." 

Minerva listens to Nanuet rant for a few moments before putting a comforting hand on his chest and speaking softly. "Mi Amor, you need to practice some of that patience you keep preaching to me. Slow down and let's see if we can get more information and make an informed decision." 

Nanuet nods and says "You are right, we need more information. I need to take a deep breath." 

Nanuet looks around for the Wells Fargo employee. If he sees him there he will get him a drink and approach him. He asks him several questions including the time of the fire compared to the time the train would have left for Tucson as well as if he knows Jake, Ruby, Kate and Chester and any of their conditions. 

The Wells Fargo employee, Billy Glass tells Nanuet that the Stagecoach will be leaving for Tombstone within a few minutes if he wants to board it. "Can you hold on just a minute Mr. Glass, I'll be right back." 

Nanuet runs over to Niles to ask if he is needed at the Lucky Lady. "Everybody was in Tombstone when that fire happened, Ruby and Jake, Kate, Chester, Ginnie, Conrad Booth and others. I know Ruby asked me to help keep an eye on things, but I am worried something may have happened to them. If you can spare me I'd like to go and see if they are OK." Niles says that things are under control and between him, Maria, Harry and Thom they should be able to handle a pair of overactive puppies. 

Nanuet hurries off to the Wells Fargo barn where Newton Gilly and Chuck Nevers are just about to leave. He quickly convinces them to let him on board and introduces him to the other two passengers, Martin Verth and Larry Colgan, who both work for the Wells Fargo Office in Tombstone. The two had spent the last four hours riding non-stop from Tombstone and their horse are too tired for the return trip so they are riding back instead. 

Nanuet asks Minerva to keep an eye on Ruby and Jake's new house and grabs some money and other belongings before running to the stage. Once on board he pesters the other passengers for any news regarding the timing of the outgoing train to Tucson and any news about the others. 

The men tell what they know of the fire, although when they left it was still raging so are unable to give him too much detail. They say that while the fire was spreading fast there appeared to be time for people to evacuate the buildings, albiet without most of their possessions. 

The Wells Fargo Stagecoach arrives in Tombstone at approximatley 1:00 A.M., parking outside between Schieffelin Hall and Turn Verein Hall. By that time two stagecoaches from Benson and one from Bisbee have already come and then gone with full loads of passengers. Chuck Nevers says they should feed and rest the horses a good hour before heading back. Newton Gilly heads off to find Marshall Williams to see who is lined up as passengers for this run. 

Nanuet's jaw drops when he sees the devastation of the fire. "Unbelievable, just unbelievable!" he says in a shocked tone. "I hope everybody is OK, now where to start?" Nanuet begins wandering the town calling out his friend's names and seeing if anybody needs healing. 

Williams and Chester begin to gather up people for the 2:00 AM stagecoach ride back to Promise City. Williams suggests to Chester that he may want to send Clarisse back. Buck Fly and his wife both ask to be on it, since they've now lost everything and Buck's brother Roger lives in Promise City. 

"Good idea. I'll go get her." Chester reenters the hall. Clarisse is asleep with Kate's family. He gently shakes her shoulder. "Dear? Clarisse? You should take the next stage back to Promise City. Tombstone isn't a place for you now. You should sleep in your own bed. Go home." She looks at him. "Aren't you coming with me? What about you?" 

"I should stay here. They need my help." He smiles. "Plus I can drive the fire wagon back to town." She replies, “This isn't funny. You could get hurt." He says, "I'm sorry. The fire's out for the most part. It's mostly clean-up now." She relents, "Alright. I'll go. But promise me you'll be back as soon as you can." He states, "I promise. Let me help you with your bags. The stage will be crowded, but the ride isn't long. I have Lookout so I can ride home myself." 

Angela Young insists on going in order to get the news back to Chumbley as soon as possible. Conrad nudges Kate awake and whispers to her, "Angela wants to go back now so I'll need to go with her. You can take the buggy back tomorrow, just as well as you could probably give Henry a much smoother ride back in it given how crowded they'll be packing these stagecoaches." 

"Alright," Kate nodded, trying to wake. "You'll get your bath soon. Safe journey, my dear. I'll see you at home." Still half-asleep she leaned over and embraced him, then kissed his cheek. "Let everyone know we're alright." 

Friedrich Seagram tightened his arm around his wife and pretended he was still asleep as his daughter said good-bye to Conrad Booth. Her voice was still thick with sleep, and it was likely she wouldn't remember a word of that conversation in the morning. Although he'd never really suspected it Friedrich was now certain that whatever else had happened between the young man and his daughter, he hadn't had the opportunity to become familiar with her sleeping habits. 

Katherine was asleep again within moments of Mr. Booth's departure. Friedrich looked first at his wife curled up against his side. She had insisted on making this trip even though she would have to do it again in December. Henry and Phillip, excited by Mr. Booth's stories of western life had been beyond eager. It was good to see that spark in Henry again. The boy had grown up and gotten married but kept a youthful sense of humor and play that had dimmed when Katie left and the news of Tom's death came. Friedrich gazed at his eldest son and muttered a sincere prayer of thanks for his life. 

His gaze finally moved over to Phillip, laying protectively close to his sister. They were an odd pair; the two had never been particularly close and Phil had surprised his father by rushing out first to meet Katherine. But he was growing up, changing, and perhaps learning for the first time what it was to really miss someone. Whatever it was, Friedrich was grateful to see his youngest starting to fulfill his promise. 

Lastly his eye fell on his daughter and that bundle of energy she called Ginnie. The girl had slid into Mr. Booth's spot after he left and Friedrich was fairly certain the she had never really gone to sleep at any point in the night. She and Amelie seemed to be forming a bond and Friedrich was grateful for that. 

Katie lay already deeply asleep again. She'd pushed herself hard, as always. Always trying to prove that she could do for herself. She'd pushed herself like that when Tom as ill as well. It was her way to work when there was trouble so that she wouldn't have to think about it. He should have realized she would need him in Tombstone after Tom died. With nothing else to think on, nothing to keep her busy she had almost driven herself mad. But there she lay, asleep with her own daughter, well and whole. Rattled by her encounter with Wyatt Earp, but well. 

Friedrich took a deep breath and let it out slowly. For now, they were all together. He tucked his wife closer to him and kept vigil over his family until morning. 

The Wells Fargo Stagecoach leaves at approximately 2:00 A.M. Chester waves to Clarisse as it heads out of town. Since they are traveling at night and also want to allow their passengers to sleep they go slower than usual, arriving back in Promise City at 6:30 A.M. 

Back in Tombstone, things are quiet in Schieffelin Hall as people do their best to get some sleep. The sun comes over the horizon at 6:15 A.M. at which time people begin to stir. Breakfast from the Crystal Palace soon arrives, consisting of fresh raisin bread, scrambled eggs and fried bacon, ham and sausage. 

Kate stretched stiffly as she sat up from her sleep. "Where are Conrad and Miss Townsend?" she asked with a yawn. "Mrs. Young wanted to back on the stage in the middle of the night, Mr. Booth and Miss Townsend went too. He told you, don't you remember?" Ginnie asked. Katherine squinted and thought for a moment. "I remember Conrad talking to me, but not what he said. Thank you, Ginnie." She got everyone gathered together and they went to get breakfast, bringing some back for Henry even though he insisted he could go himself. 

"Papa, I don't know what the chances are that General Pleasants and his friends could get here today are. I suggest we stay until afternoon, then head back on an afternoon stage. If they're going to get here they'll be here by then, and if not there is no good in waiting here. What do you think?" With her father's agreement, Kate went to spend the morning checking up on the people she had treated the day before. 

Meanwhile, the Promise City Merchant's Association meets from 7:00 to 7:30 A.M. Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter outlines the new laws to prevent price gouging during the Tombstone shortage crisis. Pawn shop owner Clive Reston raises objections. Mitchel Berg point out this is another reason why the town needs to Incorporate, as they would then not be subject to laws imposed by the Sheriff's office. 

Kris Wagner explains that the Wells Fargo Stage will be doing three runs a day to Tombstone until further notice. Anybody bringing items to Tombstone to donate can ride for free, for others it will be half the usual price. Trips back are also free but priority will be given to Tombstone refugees. 

Zachary Morand announces that for as long as the rail service between Tucson and Tombstone is out of operation the Morand Cartage Company will be making daily runs to Willcox, where the train still runs between it and Tucson. 

The meeting then adjourns. People exit to see Chumbley selling the day's paper with updated information about the death of the Earp Vigilantes. He says that the next day's paper will have details of the Tombstone Fire. 

As people are filing out of the Town Hall Minerva stands upon a wagon outside of the building, looking every inch the righteous servant of the gods in her green priestly garbs topped with a crown of Olive leaves that nestles in her thick black, unbound hair. Irresistibly sweet music floats from her flute and wafts through the streets and like the aroma of freshly baked bread entices the crowd to leave the cool shelter of the buildings and come to her. She lowers her flute and wills them to silence with her dark burning eyes and in a clear booming voice that carries across the square begins: 

"It is imperative that all good people of Promise city; men, women, non-human and human, alike join together for the good of the town and the glory of the gods and make Their will known. 

Like an unchecked cancer, hate corrodes the personality and eats away its vital unity. Hate destroys a man's sense of values and his objectivity. It causes him to describe the beautiful as ugly and the ugly as beautiful, and to confuse the true with the false and the false with the true. 

In January 1863 a great American, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of non-humans, who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of captivity. 

But, we must face the tragic fact that the non-human is still not free. The life of the non-human is still sadly crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of discrimination. The non-human lives on a lonely island of poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of material prosperity. The non-human is still languishing in the corners of Promise City society and finds himself an exile in his own land. So we have come here today to dramatize an appalling condition. 

In a sense we have come here to cash a check. When the architects of our republic wrote the magnificent words of the Constitution and the declaration of Independence, they were signing a promissory note to which every American was to fall heir. This note was a promise that all men would be guaranteed the inalienable rights of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. 

It is obvious today that Promise City has defaulted on this promissory note insofar as her citizens of various races are concerned. Instead of honoring this sacred obligation, Promise City has given the non-human people a bad check which has come back marked "insufficient funds." But we refuse to believe that the bank of justice is bankrupt. We refuse to believe that there are insufficient funds in the great vaults of opportunity of this town. So we have come to cash this check -- a check that will give us upon demand the riches of freedom and the security of justice. We have also come to this hallowed spot to remind Promise City of the fierce urgency of now. This is no time to engage in the luxury of cooling off or to take the tranquilizing drug of gradualism. Now is the time to rise from the dark and desolate valley of segregation to the sunlit path of racial justice. Now is the time to open the doors of opportunity to all of the God's children. Now is the time to lift our town from the quicksands of racial injustice to the solid rock of brotherhood. 

It would be fatal for the town to overlook the urgency of the moment and to underestimate the determination of the non-human. This sweltering summer of the non-human’s legitimate discontent will not pass until there is an invigorating autumn of freedom and equality. Nineteen sixty-three is not an end, but a beginning. Those who hope that the non-human needed to blow off steam and will now be content will have a rude awakening if the town returns to business as usual. There will be neither rest nor tranquility in Promise City until all are granted his citizenship rights. The whirlwinds of revolt will continue to shake the foundations of our town until the bright day of justice emerges. 

But there is something that I must say to my people who stand on the warm threshold which leads into the palace of justice. In the process of gaining our rightful place we must not be guilty of wrongful deeds. Let us not seek to satisfy our thirst for freedom by drinking from the cup of bitterness and hatred. 

We must forever conduct our struggle on the high plane of dignity and discipline. We must not allow our creative protest to degenerate into physical violence. Again and again we must rise to the majestic heights of meeting physical force with soul force. The marvelous new militancy which has engulfed the non-human and female community must not lead us to distrust of all human males, for many of our human brothers, as evidenced by their presence here today, have come to realize that their destiny is tied up with our destiny and their freedom is inextricably bound to our freedom. We cannot walk alone. 

And as we walk, we must make the pledge that we shall march ahead. We cannot turn back. There are those who are asking the devotees of civil rights, "When will you be satisfied?" We can never be satisfied as long as our bodies, heavy with the fatigue of travel, cannot gain lodging in the hotels and boarding houses of our town. We can never be satisfied as long as a Non human in Promise City cannot vote. No, no, we are not satisfied, and we will not be satisfied until justice rolls down like waters and righteousness like a mighty stream. 

I am not unmindful that some of you have come here out of great trials and tribulations. Some of you have come fresh from narrow cells. Some of you have come from areas where your quest for freedom left you battered by the storms of persecution and staggered by the winds of police brutality. You have been the veterans of creative suffering. Continue to work with the faith that unearned suffering is redemptive. Go home knowing that somehow this situation can and will be changed. Let us not wallow in the valley of despair. 

I say to you today, my friends, that in spite of the difficulties and frustrations of the moment, I still have a dream. It is a dream deeply rooted in the American dream. I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident: that all men are created equal. 

I have a dream that one day on the red hills of Georgia the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave owners will be able to sit down together at a table of brotherhood. I have a dream that one day even the state of Mississippi, a desert state, sweltering with the heat of injustice and oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice. I have a dream that my children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character. 

I have a dream today. I have a dream that one day the state of Alabama, whose governor's lips are presently dripping with the words of interposition and nullification, will be transformed into a situation where little non-human boys and girls will be able to join hands with little human boys and human girls and walk together as sisters and brothers. 

I have a dream today. I have a dream that one day every valley shall be exalted, every hill and mountain shall be made low, the rough places will be made plain, and the crooked places will be made straight, and the glory of the Lord shall be revealed, and all flesh shall see it together. 

This is our hope. This is the faith with which I return home. With this faith we will be able to hew out of the mountain of despair a stone of hope. With this faith we will be able to transform the jangling discords of our nation into a beautiful symphony of brotherhood. With this faith we will be able to work together, to pray together, to struggle together, to go to jail together, to stand up for freedom together, knowing that we will be free one day. 

This will be the day when all of the God's children will be able to sing with a new meaning, "My country, 'tis of thee, sweet land of liberty, of thee I sing. Land where my fathers died, land of the pilgrim's pride, from every mountainside, let freedom ring. 

And if America is to be a great nation this must become true. So let freedom ring from the prodigious hilltops of New Hampshire. Let freedom ring from the mighty mountains of New York. Let freedom ring from the heightening Alleghenies of Pennsylvania! Let freedom ring from the snowcapped Rockies of Colorado! Let freedom ring from the curvaceous peaks of California! 
But not only that; let freedom ring from Stone Mountain of Georgia! Let freedom ring from Lookout Mountain of Tennessee! Let freedom ring from every hill and every molehill of Mississippi. From every mountainside, let freedom ring. 

When we let freedom ring, when we let it ring from every village and every hamlet, from every state and every city, we will be able to speed up that day when all of God's children, non human men and human men, women ,dwarves and orks, elves, vigilance committee and, merchants, will be able to join hands and sing in the words of the old non-human spiritual, "Free at last! free at last! thank God Almighty, we are free at last!" 


_DM’s Note: If the text from Minerva’s speech should sound familiar to you. Most of it is taken directly from Dr. Martin Luther King Junior’s “I have a dream” speech. The posting of this part of the story just happened to take place on Martin Luther King Day and Minerva’s player strongly felt that those words could better address a situation of racial prejudice than anything else.     _


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty, “Putting Tombstone Behind”, Friday, May 26th, 1882, 7:00 A.M. * 

Josie heads over to the dark and quiet Gay Lady Saloon. She tosses a few pebbles at Julia Barbeau's window, until Josie can see the woman on the other side of the glass, rubbing her eyes. Julia hurries downstairs and lets Josie in. After heading back to their room Josie gives her a tear filled account of the fire in Tombstone and what happened with Wyatt. 

She cries, "It was so horrible to sit there and pretend I didn't know him and him pretending he didn't know me. I know I couldn't give things away but it breaks my heart to deny what we feel. I don't know if I can do it anymore. And that is if we ever get to be together, I don't know if I will ever see him again." Julia replies, "He knows that you are here. I'm certain that he will see you again. You look exhausted, get some sleep." 

"Yes, of course," Josie replies numbly. She had such a bad feeling in her stomach when Wyatt rode away but now she was just feeling numb. She changes into her nightgown and settles into bed. She cries for a little while longer before falling into a deep, unsettling sleep. 

By the time she wakes the next morning Julia is gone. She rubs her eyes and procrastinates getting up. When she finally does she decides to have a bath to clean off the soot then keep herself busy to keep her mind off if things. She recalls Ruby mentioning Gilson's bathhouse so she packs a dress and wanders over to the area to find it. 

Laurie Gilson welcomes Josie to the bathhouse. She has Jules Huerta fill up a tub of hot water for Josie and asks her if there is anything she can get for her. Laurie also comments about the short performance that Josie had done on the main stage during the festival and adds, "There's a rumor that you're going to do a play while you're here in town." 

Josie smiles warmly at her. "Why yes, I am helping Ruby West with her production of Romeo and Juliet at the Lucky Lady. Actually, I recall Ruby saying she wanted to ask you if you wanted a part in it. It's going to be absolutely wonderful and she's very excited about bringing some culture to this town." Laurie Gilson tells Josie that she would be very willing to help with the play but that she is too shy to actually perform. 

Josie smiles, "Any and all help we get is appreciated. Thank you. We are in the early stages but there will certainly be plenty to do." She excuses herself to partake in her bath while the water is still hot. As she soaks in the bath she tries not to think bad thoughts of her lover, soaking her cares away the best she can. She scrubs the soot off and focuses her thoughts on the play. 

After her bath is finished she finds Lacey's General store. Entering the store she calls out, "Uh, hello, Mr. Lacey?" as she looks around for someone who might be working. Judge Lacey hurries around, "Well Hello Miss Marcus, I heard that you were in town again. How can I be of help to you?" 

"Yes, actually, I'm going to be in town for a little while. I am helping Miss West with her production of Romeo and Juliet. She mentioned to me that you might be able to help us. She said you were very intelligent and knowledgeable, and using your experience from the recent festival you might be able to suggest some names for people we could cast in the show. Men with sword fighting abilities perhaps?" 

He replies, “I know, she left me a note.” He reaches into his pocket and produces the letter which he then reads to Miss. Marcus: 

_Dear Mr. Lacey, 

I hope this letter finds you doing well. I would like to ask you for a favor. Please don't feel like you have to, only if you have some time and would like to. If you remember a couple of months ago I had you order Romeo and Juliet by William Shakespeare for me. My idea is to put on a play of Romeo and Juliet. 

This is where you come in. I would like to have some real sword play in the show and would like to have people who actually know what they are doing! Since you helped organize the competition at the festival I was hoping you might have a list of people who participated and who you think might be good for my show. 

I am going away for a few days but I will come and visit you when I return. In the meantime, I am working with both Josie Markham and Conrad Booth, as they both have experience with this kind of stuff so you could work with one of them if you prefer that. Thank you in advance! ~Ruby West _ 

He asks her a number of questions about the production and appears generally in favor until he asks where it will be held. Upon mention of the Lucky Lady his face takes on a sad expression and he says, "Oh, I was hoping it would be at the Town Hall." She replies, "Is there a problem Mr. Lacey? Why would we hold it at Town Hall when the Lucky Lady has a fabulous new performance stage?" 

Lacey replies, "Just a promise I made to my late wife. I once had a problem with drinking and on her deathbed she made me promise not to enter a saloon again." Josie answers, "Oh, that is certainly honorable. Well, did you also promise her not to enter a hotel and restaurant? Because from what I hear the Lucky Lady will soon be a Saloon, Dance Hall, Restaurant AND hotel." She pauses and smiles, "AND a theater." 

Lacey replies, "Well, I used to allow myself to enter the Comique when Judge Isby held court there. But alcohol wasn't being served during court. I don't imagine that the Lucky Lady will stop serving during performances." Josie pauses. "That's true, I doubt it. Although," she leans in a bit closer and whispers, "I do think Ruby wants to put on one special show, an afternoon performance, for the young ones of Promise City. To benefit the new school I believe. Perhaps they will hold the liquor for that?" 

He states, "Then I would be happy to attend lovely lady....and I will get right on that task of finding swordsmen for the play." "Great!" Josie puts her hand over his arm. "We look forward to your help then. I'll try to stop by in a couple of days to find out about the swordsmen. We have to get busy with rehearsals." Josie bids him good day. 

Back in Tombstone, Kate spent the morning checking up on the people she had treated the day before. Chester caught up with her and let her know that something should be arranged for them to take the stage this afternoon, and that the train would not come in with any passengers. Once that was settled Kate focused on her patients and then her brother. There was nothing else left to do but wait for the stage and head home. 

Chester spent the morning helping pulling up the burnt railroad ties. Around lunch time he finds Marshall Williams overseeing the demolition of a damaged building. "Morning Marshall. The railroad's not in terrible shape, but it'll be a day or two before all the burnt ties are removed." 

Williams replies, "Hey Deputy. I wish I could say that about the rest of the town. Even with your fire wagon, we've lost more than half the buildings. I've got people out checking for hot spots so we don't get a flare-up." 

Chester says, "Thanks for getting Mrs. Kale's family on the afternoon stage. Her brother's OK to move now. I'll send some men and a team to get the fire wagon when I get back to Promise City. If you still need it, I'm sure our Fire Marshall would be fine with that." Williams shakes his head. "Thanks for the offer, but there isn't much left to burn anymore. It came in handy, though." 

Chester answers, "You're welcome. Sorry it wasn't enough to stop the fire." He slaps the Marshall on the back. "See you around. Good luck." Williams says, "Thanks, Deputy. The mayor's sent representatives out to the nearby lumber mills, so we can start rebuilding quicker. Bye." Chester buys a new saddle and bridle at a shop that escaped serious damage. Then he has lunch with Kate and her family then waits for the stage. 

Nanuet wanders the streets until he bumps into Chester. He discovers that the train to Tucson bearing Ruby and Jake made it safely away before the fire started. He also discovers that Kate, her family and Ginnie is OK even though her brother seems to have sustained minor injuries. Discovering that they are all well enough and having spent all of his own healing spells, Nanuet returns to Promise City on the coach the first chance he has at an open seat. 

At around half-past noon the maintenance train with the new rails and ties arrives from Tucson. It is able to get writhing a quarter-mile of town before it is forced to stop. Several dozen men, all railroad workers, exit the one passenger car attached to the train. 

Also with them is Henry Pleasants, who seeks out Frederick Seagram. He tells Seagram "I worked a year as a railroad work team supervisor for the year immediately after the war and offered to help out here. I'll be along in a few days once this is all taken care of." He sees Kate and says, "My friends the Caudells are on their way now to Promise City, going there by way of Willcox. Please see to it that they get settled in alright." She replies, "I... of course. There wasn't much available for homes, but there were a few places. We'll find them something." 

The Wells Fargo stage from Promise City arrives at 1:15 PM. Marshall Williams assigns fresh horses and a fresh crew to ride it back, to give Nevers, Gilly and the mounts a break. And with new animals and drivers they can do a quicker turnaround and be off by 1:30 PM. 

Kate got the family moving when word came down that the stage had arrived. They had no luggage, so it was quickly done. Henry leaned on their father's shoulder as they all moved outside. She told the men thriving the stage about the buggy and about she and Chester riding alongside. They got the horse hitched up to the new buggy and Henry settled on the bench next to Ginnie. "Maybe I should drive," Kate said to Ginnie. "I can start teaching you how along the way." 

Riding beside the coach, Chester says to Nanuet, "Thanks for coming out to check on us. News travels fast and Chumbley even faster. Things alright at home?" 

Nanuet replies, "Things were OK when I left yesterday. I got the news from the Wells Fargo folks who stopped in the Lucky Lady as soon as they got back to town. I think they are planning some kind of meeting to figure out the fire's indirect impact on Promise City." 

Chester replies, "That's good to hear. Tombstone's mayor sent messages out to Promise City and the other nearby towns to ask for building supplies. I don't know if you saw, but most of Tombstone was burned to the ground. They also have our fire wagon. They don't need it anymore, but Jeff should get some men and a team out to get it so we don't have a fire get out of control here." 

The ride back to Promise City starts of peacefully enough. It takes Kate a little while to get adjusted to the buggy. The Wells Fargo stage does not slow so they fall a bit behind but still keep it within sight the half mile ahead. As they near the turnoff for the King's Bar-W ranch she finally gets the hang of it and they make up the distance to the stagecoach, now staying within 100 feet of it. 

Henry speaks for the first time since leaving Tombstone. "Katie....father told me what happened. That man in the tattered pants....was that really Wyatt Earp?" "Yes," Kate said flatly. "He, uh... He spoke to us, then he left. Did Papa tell you what he said?" Henry replies, "Yes...but I don't understand it. Why would he save my life? Why didn't he let me die in the fire? He's a murderer....a cold blooded killer." 

She answers, "He's killed... He held Jake and Chester in jail to blackmail me into giving up Mr. Tucker to cover up what his brother did. He's been taking his vengeance on the people who killed Morgan. And that.... 

When the Cowboys killed Morgan, perhaps Wyatt realized just what his family had been doing to me the last few months. He said after his family caused me one loss, he couldn't let me suffer another. He's not cold-blooded. He feels guilt over what Morgan did and about his own efforts to cover it up, and now that he's in my shoes..." Kate shivered and paused, concentrating on driving until the tears receded from her eyes. "If Morgan Earp had been in Promise City the night Ruby told me the truth, I would have shot him down in the street. Thank heaven he wasn't. Wyatt has fallen to that urge for revenge." 

Henry replies, "No Katie, you don't understand. He is a cold-blooded killer. I saw him murder a man...it was totally unprovoked. I was going room-to-room on the third floor of Brown's looking for Angela. There was this man in a room, about our age....all he was doing was packing a suitcase. Earp then appeared right inside the room next to the man, shoving the pistol into the man's chest. The man saw him but before he could even say one word Earp fired. I was a witness....why would he have let me live?" 

She says, "He's been running through Cochise County slaughtering Cowboy Gang members and everyone knows it. He's already a wanted man, and if he gets caught there's no doubt what's going to happen to him. There was no reason to hurt you, you couldn't do him any harm." Henry could see Kate's hands shaking on the reins. "Morgan Earp apologized to me once, although I didn't understand at the time. What Wyatt is doing is absolutely wrong, but he.... I don't know, Henry. I just know he brought you out of there." 

Henry is quiet for the next hour. They reach the intersection where the road forks direction between the towns of Dos Cabezas and Promise City, turning south to the latter. "We're getting there," Kate said, finding her spirits lifting at the now familiar landmark. "I can't wait to be home. I want you to see my house and the El Parador, and the ranch. How are you feeling, Henry?" 

He replies, "I'm physically all right, don't know why everybody's fretting over me so much. I'm looking forward to seeing your house too Katie, and your school, and your ranch, and the saloon you play piano at, and the Cantina you lived at, and...did I miss anything? You've been very busy at this place." 

She answers, "We fret because we love you. If it had been me you'd be fretting twice as much," she teased. "The only places you missed are places I don't want to go again, anyway. Except maybe the mountains where the Apache live, but we can't go there. Dorita will fret too, so be prepared. But she'll also stuff you silly, so I'm sure you'll forgive her." Henry's mood lightens as they continue back in town. 

During the last portion of the ride, Kate began explaining to Ginnie about driving; how to communicate to the horse what you wanted it to do and how to handle the reins. Since Henry seemed to be fine, she went ahead and let Ginnie take them for a while, until they needed to catch up to the stage again. The Wells Fargo Stagecoach, the buggy and the riders alongside arrive in Promise City at 5:15 P.M.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-One, “Getting Settled”, Friday, May 26th, 1882, 5:15 P.M. * 

Kate stopped the buggy a bit behind the stagecoach and the three passengers climbed out to meet their companions in the coach. "The livery is just around the corner," Kate said. "I'll just run the buggy up and be right back. Would you like to go to the bath house first? I think we can all use a good soak." 

Mr. Seagram suggests they visit a General Store or Dry Goods store first, to buy fresh things to change into at the conclusion of the bath. "I had been thinking to send Ginnie while we were bathing, but she probably wants a bath as badly as the rest of us," Kate said, smiling at her girl. "We'll go see Mary Kelley and see what she has. If we still need to we can go to Mr. Lacey's General Store after that." 

Kate asked Ginnie to lead their family to Kelley's while she had the buggy put away and said she would meet them there. She dropped off the buggy at the livery, stopping to talk for a moment with Austin Blake. She answered his questions about the fire, paid for the first week of storage for the buggy, then made her way over to Mary Kelly's shop where her family was looking for new clothes. 

Kate smiled at Mrs. Kelly as she walked in and moved to speak to her. "They're going to need enough clothing to see them through this visit. Not today but in the next day or so. Do you think you'll be able to handle that, or if anyone in town can?" Mary tells Kate that she and her husband Kevin will be happy to help keep her family properly clothed and comfortable. Kate replies, "Thank you. I know it's a lot of work, I just didn't want to overburden you. For now they'll just need a fresh set of clothes for today and nightclothes for tonight. We can worry about what they'll need for the whole visit tomorrow." 

Meanwhile, Josephine Marcus heads over to Mary Kelly's, arriving while the Seagram family is shopping there. "Good afternoon, Miss Marcus," Kate said politely. Josie replies, "Good afternoon Mrs. Kale. I trust your brother is recovering?" "Quite well. A priest healed the worst of the damage, although the doctor wants him to keep the sling for a few days. He's already frustrated with our fussing and that's always a good sign. We're very lucky to have him still with us," she finished sincerely. 

Josie smiles at Kate but there is a sadness in her own eyes. "That's good to hear. I hope he continues to mend well. And I am glad that everyone is alright. Well, take care." She half heartedly rifles through some clothes on a rack next to her, pretending to look them over. "Forgive me, but are you quite well?" Kate asked. "Yesterday was a long, difficult day." 

Josie puts on a fake smile before looking back up at Kate. "Yes, it was a long difficult day for everyone. I, ah, yes, I am fine. Thank you for asking." She knew she couldn't say anything about Wyatt to this woman, Ruby's friend, but she was so terrified of the unknown she almost let it slip out. "It's just a little lonely here, I don't know too many people and with Ruby gone it's even less. I am trying to keep my mind busy by starting plans for the play." 

Kate answers, "It's always difficult being alone in a new place, but you're always welcome at the Lady. I'm sure Mr. Booth would be happy to help you keep busy with the play. He hasn't said much about it, but I think he's looking forward to acting again. Ruby will be happy to have someone helping her out. She's very excited and sometimes she gets ahead of herself. Your experience will help her keep from feeling overwhelmed by it all." 

Josie answers, "I got that impression from Mr. Booth myself. Acting is one of those special talents, either you have it or you don't. And if you do, the desire is always there. I am sure Conrad will enjoy this process immensely and be a great help." Her smile turns more genuine. "You are right about Ruby. As much as she has seen she is still very young and doesn't always understand the way things work. It wasn't so long ago that I myself thought that anything I wanted was possible." 

Kate says, "Most things are, if you work at them hard enough. The hardest thing is learning which few aren't. There's one thing Ruby and I have in common; I don't always understand how things work either. It sounds like acting is a lot like being a musician. No matter what else you're doing, you're still a musician." Ruby had briefly told her about Katherine losing her husband and the thought quickly passed through her mind that she more than most should know that all things were not possible. "Are you a musician Mrs. Kale?" 

With a smile Kate replies, "Yes, I'm a pianist. I play for Ruby several nights a week although once I start teaching next week I'm not sure how long I'll be able to keep it up. I prefer to play classical music myself, but any playing is fun." "Oh, I didn't know that," Josie replies with interest. "Will you be participating in the play then?" 

Kate answers, "As much as I'd like to, I don't think I could devote enough time to it to really be a help. My school opens next week so I'll be teaching most of the day, then there's the ranch that needs my attention, my daughter, and working at the Lady at night. Perhaps if there was some way I could help in the hour or two after school I can participate in some small way. My friend Mrs. Wainwright is a lovely pianist as well as Mr. Stanley Barker. I wouldn't have expected to find so many talented people in such a small town." 

"Sounds like you ARE busy Mrs. Kale," Josie laughs. "But I hope Ruby won't be too disappointed." She goes back to looking at the dresses, inspecting them. "We put Mrs. Wainwright in charge of the music actually, but I don't know if she'll play too or just direct. I suppose that is up to her. I am here to ask Mrs. Kelly about the costumes. Ruby is hoping her friends in town will come together to help with the show. She seems to think many of her friends are talented and would be willing to help." "Are you a fan of the theater?" 

Kate says, "Very much. I saw my first play in New York City when I was a little girl, and I have loved the theater since. I've missed it since I came to Arizona. But things are changing very quickly, and Ruby is already bringing us the theater here. Hopefully this play will be a success and Ruby will be encouraged to do another. And maybe a few of the town residents will get the theater bug as well." 

"Ah, New York City. Some of the grandest theaters in the world!" Josie picks up a dress and holds it close to her. "This Mary Kelly is very good. She'll do for our costumes." She gently places the gown back on the rack. "I am sure Ruby will love the attention of playing Juliet. We will do what we can to make the show a success. Normally these small towns find themselves enthralled with the excitement of theater and Ruby chose a wonderful piece of literature to get the public to show up. Occasionally we find a whole city that is not at all interested in theater but those are more rare. Promise City seems ripe to have civilization brought to them," she laughs. 

Kate says, "Well, that depends on how you define civilization. I hope they will embrace the culture, and leave out some of the uglier parts of whole institution. Mrs. Kelly is very talented. Ask Ruby to show you her costume from the festival ball and you'll see. I should help my family now, and I believe you have business here. But if you get lonely my family and I should be at the El Parador most of the night. If I'm not there, Conrad takes his meals there." 

A look of surprise crosses Josie's face. "Thank you for the offer Mrs. Kale. Ruby told me you were kind." She pauses for a moment. "I might stop by. I do want to speak to Conrad and I had fun the night I went there with Ruby. Good luck with your family, and I hope your brother continues to improve." 

Josie approaches the woman Katherine pointed out as Mary Kelly. "Excuse me, Mrs. Kelly? My name is Josephine Marcus, I am a friend of Ruby's. She said I should come and see you. Your work is excellent and I think your talents will suit us for a project we are working on. Has Ruby spoken to you yet?" 

Mary replies, "Not yet Miss Marcus. I saw both of your perfomances at the Festival, the one on the town stage and the longer performance at the Gay Lady. Your acting is exquisite." "Thank you for the compliment Ms. Kelly. It's taken me many years of hard work to get where I am now." She smiles at Mary. "You may call me Josie." 

"I am going to be passing some of my experience to Miss West. We are putting on a production of Romeo and Juliet to be played at the Lucky Lady. We are going to be needing costumes and Ruby mentioned that you are the only seamstress in town she uses. We are wondering if you'd be interested in helping us." 

Mary says, "Oh certainly, I would be happy to help. I will be tied up the next few days clothing the Seagram family, and Kevin will be off to Tombstone for the next day or two, but after that we can sit down with you and begin the designs. " "Sounds good. From my experience it doesn't take very long to make the costumes." Josie laughs, "Plus I am sure the stars of the show don't want their costumes upstaging them, nothing too elaborate." 

"Thank you Mrs. Kelly. I, and I'm sure Ruby too, looks forward to working with you. In the meantime, if you have time, you might want to read up on Romeo and Juliet." Josie bids her good day and heads home, feeling like she accomplished something useful. 

Meanwhile, Ginnie slips past Mrs. Kelly to the back room where she quickly inventories the cloth that they have available. She leaves a note on the sewing table "With the fire in Tombstone they are shipping people out. We are going to be able to increase our sales faster than we can sew as there is also a problem with the train supplies will be limited. I'm taking some money and picking up whatever cloth I can from the store before the price goes through the roof. You may want to have the girls start to cut basics as I believe we will not be able to keep up with the demand. Ginnie" After that Ginnie gathers her "stash cash" and heads to the general store. 

Kate moved over to her mother where she was looking at the dresses already made. "This lady is quite talented," Amelie said with some surprise. "Yes," Kate agreed. "I have a few dresses that I bought here. I will have to show them to you. "We'll get enough to get you through a couple days and come back tomorrow to find a few things for the rest of your visit. Mrs. Kelly can take your measurements and do a few alterations so they'll fit correctly." 

She looked over at her brothers and father, talking pleasantly with Kevin Kelly who was very quickly and professionally getting rough measurements for them. Her father and Henry both seemed interested primarly in suits like they had been wearing while Phillip wanted the more western style garb in the shop. This was going to take longer than she'd anticipated. 

"Maman, will you all be alright here for a few minutes? I just realized I didn't ask when the stage from Wilcox would come in and I'm supposed to meet General Pleasants friends. I'll be right back." Kate reaches the Wells Fargo Office and the half-orc Coolie Fagan tells her that the Wilcox Stage is being run by Morand Cartage Company rather than Wells Fargo. 

She make's a trip to the Morand Complex on the northeast end of town, finding that the stagecoach has already arrived, around a half-hour earlier. She is told by Zack Morand that the Stage was met by Mr. Job Kane, a frequent visitor to Wilcox, who knew several on board and extended an invitation to all of the passengers to join him at the saloon that he owns for a complimentary drink. Zack believes that they all accepted Job's offer. 

Kate thanked Mr. Morand, then thought for a moment. She just could not be in two places at once and she was already late to meet the Caudell family. Finally she turned her steps to the El Parador in search of either Conrad or her teacher. Conrad Booth is sitting at his usual table eating his supper with Kate's brother Phillip, who is wearing his new Western attire having skipped the suggested bath. The two are chatting about the fire and Conrad's rescue of Josie Marcus from Brown's Hotel. 

"I'm sorry to interrupt you gentlemen," Kate said with a smile. "Phil, did the others go to the bath house on their own? The stage is already here and I have to go get the Caudell's, but I didn't want to leave you all on your own." 

He replies, "The others are still waiting for you back at the Dry Goods Store. I offered to come over here to see about the rooms and saw Conrad here sitting by himself and thought he could use some company. And the chili looked good so I thought I'd have a bowl too, good old western-style chili isn't something they serve in Boston. Do you want me to go back to the store with you or can I stay?" 

"I just need someone they know to show them to the bathouse, so you going back wouldn't help much. Well, it would, actually. The bathouse is just down the street. If you'd just run back and let them know the Caudell's are already here, and I will see all of you back here after I have them settled. I hope you don't mind? I'm sorry to take your company away, Conrad," she apologized. "But knowing Phil he'll be back before you can finish your dinner." 

Phil left to do the errand while Kate made her way over to the Lucky Lady. The place had around a dozen people there, many of whom she does not recognize. Realizing that Henry Pleasant's friends would be in their late thirties or early fourties and having a son in tow she looks around for them, finding the trio at a table chatting with Jeff Mills. 

Kate took a deep breath and ruthlessly crushed any thoughts that drifted to where Mr. Caudell served during the war. Instead she put a pleasant smile on her face and approached the family. "I'm Mrs. Kale, are you Mr. Caudell?" He replies in a North Carolina accent, "Why yes Mrs. Kale, Henry said for me to try to locate you. Mr. Kane invited us over here for a drink. Since that is how Henry and I first got together I figured it would be a good way to approach this new town." He gestures to his two companions and says, "This is my wife Mollie and son Melvin." 

Kate smiled gently at the boy, then turned to his mothers and said, "How do you do?" politely. "This is a good place to start, I work here most evenings. The General asked me to help you find a place to stay. There a few houses available, but for tonight my neighbors run a boarding house and they should have a room for you." 

Nate says, "Oh, that's good. It is getting late and I was worried that there may not be anything available here what with so many people from Tombstone having to move on." Kate replies, "If all else fails, there is room in my home. I have a little house out on my ranch as well that you could stay in" Nate says, "That is a very generous offer to make to a stranger." Kate replies, "Well, I'm certainly not going to let a family sleep on the street when I can do something about it." 

Mollie says, "Henry was telling me about this town....that it is considering giving the right to vote to women. That's why we came, we were thinking originally of going to the Utah Territory, where women already have that right. Is it true that one of the lawmen in this town is a woman?" Kate says, "Yes, Helen Barker. She earned the job by proving she was a better shot than most of the men in town during a Merchant's Association meeting.” Mollie exclaims, "Hot Damn! That sounds like somebody I have to meet!" Kate gave a startled smile after Mollie's exclamation about Helen. 

Kate says, “She and I have talked about how to make sure women get that right. There are several women on the Merchant's Association. I think we have a good chance." Mollie replies, "Good, sounds like I may like it here." Kate replies, "I hope so. I like it here myself. Mrs. Barker plays here every other Saturday night. Her husband gives a concert. If you're really anxious I could take you by their photo studio. I have to meet my family at Mrs. Gilson's bathouse. Would you care to accompany me, or would you like to find a room?" 

Nate says, "Let's find us somewhere to stay. We bathed last night in Willcox, so could probably wait until tomorrow for another one." Kate says, "Well, then, if you're ready let's head over to Fly's and see if Mrs. Fly has an open room." They arrive at Fly's but discover that there is no longer an available room, as Roger needed to give it to his brother and sister-in-law who had lost their home and business in Tombstone. 

"We could try some of the other boarding houses, but I'm afraid we'll hear more of the same. My house is right behind, let's just go there." Kate led the family over to her house, uncertain about leaving these strangers there, but she had to get back to her own family. She unlocked the door into the schoolroom and led them inside. "I'm afraid there's not much to entertain you here. If you'd like to drop your things here, I can take you down to the El Parador where I'll be bringing my family shortly." 

Thirteen-year-old Melvin asks "Why aren't they staying here with you Mrs. Kale?" "There isn't quite enough room for all of us," Kate smiled. "If they were only going to be here a night or two I'd have them stay here. But they'll be here two weeks at least and I think we'd all start to feel crowded. I used to live at the El Parador, and I wanted them to see that too. Plus I'm going to start teaching next week, and I didn't want them to worry about being disturbing rattling around the rest of the house." 

Ginnie stumbles into the back door of the house her arms filled with bolts of cloth. She exclaims, “Oh, I didn't realize anyone was here. Ma'am Kate I think I'm set if we end up with a rush from Tombstone.” 

"We just got here, Ginnie," Kate said, hurrying over to take some of the bolts out of her hands. "This is Mr. and Mrs. Caudell and Melvin Caudell. Mrs. Fly is full up at the boarding house, and instead of running around town trying to find them a room I thought we could just let them stay in our spare room." She turned to the little family and said, "This is my ward, Ginnie." 

Young Melvin's eyes light up and a silly grin crosses his face. He tells Ginnie, "A pleasure to meet you." The parents leave the youngsters to chat and follow Kate to see what she has to offer them for lodgings. "I'm afraid it's not large," Kate said as she led them up the stairs, "but it should be comfortable for just the one night." 

She opened the door to the small spare bedroom that would be the nursery in a few months. The wainscotting had been painted cream, and the upper half of the walls papered in a soothing light blue. The bed was just wide enough for two and made up with linens to match the walls. A small bureau and a bedside table completed the furniture, and lace edged the linens and the cream colored window-curtains. "We'd have to make up a pallet for Melvin. There is a sofa downstairs we could make up for him, but I doubt you'd want him away from you in a strange place." 

Mollie says, "I'll take the sofa, I can sleep on anything, let the men have the bedroom." "Men are terribly delicate when it comes to sleeping, aren't they?" Kate said lightly. "As long as you're sure you'll be comfortable, we'll make up the sofa for you. I hate to be in a hurry, but I do need to meet my family. The fire in Tombstone threw everything off, as you know very well. You've had a drink but I imagine you need dinner. The El Parador is on the way to the bathouse; we could escort you there and join you a little while later if you like. Dorita would take excellent care of you." 

Ginnie offers to stay and help get the Caudell family settled. "Thank you, honey," Kate said and hugged her. She made a quick trip upstairs and got out of her dirty leather riding clothes and into a fresh dress. Her braid was rapidly undone and she just brushed her hair out then pulled it back with a ribbon. As she passed through downstairs again she said, "Make yourself at home with whatever you can find in the kitchen. I'm not sure how long I'll be gone, but I'll try not to make it too long." 

She hurried down the street, peeking inside the El Parador to make sure her family had not arrived there yet before going all the way to the bath house. Laurie Gilson indicates that the Seagrams are all getting baths at the moment. Kate begged for one of her own, and sank gratefully into the water in the same room with her mother. She could have wished for a bit more time to soak, but for now she was just happy to get clean. Once everyone was bathed and dressed in fresh clothes, Kate led them all down to the El Parador to get checked in and get some dinner. 


_[DM’s Note: The characters of Henry Pleasants, Nate Caudell and Mollie Bean (Caudell) were real people who served in the Civil War. Harry Turtledove used all three of them as characters in his excellent alternate historical fiction novel The Guns of the South which was set in the 1860’s. I decided to use his interpretation of those characters as they might be in 1882] _


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-two, “Indian Troubles”, Friday, May 26th, 1882, 7:30 P.M. * 

Nanuet spends the rest of his day catching up on work around the Lucky Lady, showing Thom where things went and how to stock the shelves properly. He continues to work with the puppies whenever time allowed and also checked in on Ruby and Jake's house morning and evening. 

When Chester gets back to Promise City he drops off his horse at the stable and visits Clarisse. She gives him a big hug when she sees him. "Oh, Chester. I was so worried about you. I couldn't sleep." He replies, "I missed you too. We just got in. Tombstone's a mess. It'll take them a while to rebuild. Was the ride back OK for you?" 

She says, "The driver had to take it slow because of darkness, so the trip took longer. It was hard to rest because the coach was full. But we made it back just fine." The pair rest in the Double Eagle's sitting room for a while, before Clarisse falls asleep. Chester leaves for the Lucky Lady. 

Chester gets a hold of Jeff Mills there. "Hey there Jeff. How are you?" Jeff replies, "Good, Deputy. Glad to see you made it out of Tombstone alright. I heard the fire was really bad. About half the town, right?" Chester nods, "I've heard even more. But yeah, it was bad. Lucky for them our fire wagon was at the train station waiting to be delivered. Their wagon caught fire and burned so they used ours. Marshall Williams said to tell you thanks for the loan." 

Chester asks, "Do they still need it?" "They don't need it anymore. No one can deliver the wagon here, so you'll have to send some men out there to pick it up." Jeff says, "Well, with Nanuet back now and Thom around too I should be able to get away to head over there this weekend to get it, there's enough stagecoaches running the trip. Figure I'll get some advice from the Tombstone guys while I'm at it, since they're now experienced in fire fighting. Guess I'll leave tomorrow morning." 

Chester says goodbye to Jeff and heads for the table. Five men enter the Lucky Lady. Chester recognizes four of them as ranchers Emery Shaw, Ashley King, Forest Morand and his son Tempel Morand. He does not recognize the fifth. They have a seat at one of the larger six-person tables. Shaw gestures for Chester to come join them. He takes the offered seat in a cloud of soot. He says, "How are you gentlemen? Sorry. I'm still sooty from Tombstone. A damn shame. What's this about?" 

Nanuet sees the five men enter the Lucky Lady and recognizes most of them. When they call Chester over Nanuet's interest in piqued. He helps Harry with their drink order and makes sure his "work" keeps him close enough to their table that he can hear most of what they are saying. 

Shaw introduces Chester to the other man at the table as Calvin Oldfield, owner of the Circle-T Ranch situated around six miles west of town alongside Five Mile Creek. Forest Morand says, "We just talked Calvin here into joining our new Cattleman's Association and also to add his ranch to the new town." 

Shaw interjects, "It only makes sense," gesturing to the Morands and King and stating, "since his ranch is located between our three." King calls Harry Rote over to the table and orders a round for his friends and adds, "And whatever the good Deputy would like as well." 

Shaw introduces Chester to the other man at the table as Calvin Oldfield, owner of the Circle-T Ranch situated around six miles west of town alongside Five Mile Creek. Forest Morand says, "We just talked Calvin here into joining our new Cattleman's Association and also to add his ranch to the new town." Morand says, "We intend for the Sulphur Spring Valley Cattleman's Association to be a very powerful voice, not only here in Promise City but in communities of Tombstone and Dos Cabezas as well. After the mines play out we're going to be the economic strength of the region." 

Shaw says, "Which brings us to you Mr. Martin. I must say, I was mighty impressed with both of our first meeting. Not once but twice you had the backbone to take on those awful Cowboy rustlers, and that was even before you wore that badge." Ashley King adds, "And my mother has heard very good things about you too from that young woman you are courting." Chester laughs, "Well, thank you. That's good to hear Mrs. King approves of me." 

Morand says, "Once we get our slate of candidates elected we hope that you'll be willing to stay on as Deputy and give your full support to our new Town Marshall." Shaw interjects, "It only makes sense," gesturing to the Morands and King and stating, "since his ranch is located between our three." King calls Harry Rote over to the table and orders a round for his friends and adds, "And whatever the good Deputy would like as well." Chester says, "I'd be glad to stay on as Deputy. Who are you running in the elections?" 

Morand says, "It would be premature to pick candidates right now, the qualifications haven't even been decided yet. Plus we hope to enlist a few more members in the Association before we decide so would want their input too. As of now we have our four ranches, which are four of the five largest in the region. We figure we have four smaller ranches to ask about joining." Emery Shaw says, "Actually five. Back when I was helping put up fencing I heard that Pete's Ranch and Mrs. Kale's are adjacent but are independently owned." 

Chester says, "I guess it is too early. We don't even have an election day yet. Pete's Ranch is owned by Flint Greymountain and Mrs. Kale's is owned by her, Sonoma Figures, and Nanuet. Did you speak to the smaller ranches yet?" Shaw says, "Not yet, I figured we would start here. Will Mrs. Kale be coming in later on?" Chester says, "Yes, but I don't know when. Her family's in town, so she'll show them around a bit. They'll want to see where she spent most of her time." 

Minerva hears news of her friends return to town and hurries over to the Lucky Lady to see with her own eyes that they are all safe. She hurries in the door and sees a tired, sooty Chester, deep in conversation with King and Shaw. She rushes across the room and surprises him with a tight hug. She steps back and looks at him questioningly "You are not hurt? and the others? are they safe? Where is Nanuet?" Ashley King points Minerva to the opposite side of the table and a short distance away and says, "I believe that your friend Nanuet is over there." 

Minerva sighs in relief when Ashley point out Nanuet. "Senor King! It is a pleasure to see you again. Por Favor, Forgive my rudeness, my worry for my friends safety has obscured my manners. Perhaps we can chat later?" she smiles brightly before turning back to Chester. "Do you have news of Senora Katherine? Ruby? Senor Jake? Are they safe?" Ashley says, "We can talk later when you have time, Priestess." 

Chester replies, "Kate and her family are OK for the most part. Her brother was hurt, but a priest got to him in time. We came back this morning, so she's probably getting them settled. Ruby and Jake were lucky. Their train left before the fire reached the station. Nanuet found me in Tombstone." 

Emery Shaw says, "It sounds like you've got your Indian sidekick well trained. I apologize for not understanding your relationship with him when we met out on the trail, you and the Priestess here seem to have trained him well." Before Chester can reply Oldfield interjects, "But an Indian? I can see how the elf's tracking skills would be helpful to you Deputy, but how can he ever be trusted?" 

Minerva exclaims, "It is apparent that your Maman's were unsuccessful in training their sons to speak respectfully of others. I can assure you that Senor Nanuet is far more trust worthy and well mannered , than those who would dare put their own petty feelings before the Will of the gods, Senors. " Minerva walks off, before she can give in to the temptation to run them through with her rapier. Chester replies, "Mr. Oldfield, I trust him with my life. He's saved my life before and he's my friend. I'm a veteran of the Indian Wars, so I don't say that lightly." 

Once she is out of earshot Ashley King says, "It's just a phase...she's attracted to the exotic quality of elves. Once she finds out how differently our races really are she'll start looking to humans again." Tempel Morand elbows his friend and says, "Yeah, sure she will Ash, and where do you suppose half-elves come from? You might as well give it up and start looking for another gal." 

Chester smiles. He asks Ashley, "You have your eye on the priestess? She's a fiery one. If you want my advice, you better start watching what you say around her if you want her to even look your way." Chester thinks, Not that even that will help, since you can't change your mother. Interesting bit of information, though. 

Temple Morand turns to Chester and interjects, "You have to cut Calvin some slack, he's been having his own Indian troubles the past week or so." Oldfield says, "Yes, but not as bad as the Stu Greene, they've been stealing from him for a couple of weeks now." Shaw says, "See, I told you those Apache wouldn't keep to the treaty." Chester states, "How do you know they're Apaches? It could just be bandits or even Cowboys who won't stay down. I could ask around to find out if the Apaches are on the warpath. 

Nanuet sees Minerva and can tell her mood. He walks over and puts a hand on her shoulder for just a moment before approaching the table where Chester sits with the ranch hands. "I couldn't help but hear my name gentlemen, but I don't believe we have met sir." he says extending his hand to the stranger. "I heard you are having trouble with the Apache. I helped negotiate the treaty, perhaps there is something I can do to help?" Minerva breaths deeply and masters her anger. She smiles When Nanuet walks over, but stays alert for any trouble. 

Calvin Oldfield has a shocked look on his face at being addressed by an elf. A few seconds of silence follows until Ashley King says, "Sure Nanuet, pull up a chair." He then yells across the room to Harry, "Mr. Rote, please bring Nanuet a mug of his favorite beverage." Chester lets go of the breath he'd been holding when Oldfield reacted to Nanuet. "Evening Nanuet. This is Mr. Oldfield. He has a ranch near town." 

Emery Shaw tells Oldfield, "Nanuet is the one who helped negotiate that treaty last January between the Army and the Apache." "Which they've now broken," Oldfield interjects. Forest Morand says, "Actually I don't think it's the Apache. I have a few of them working part-time on my ranch, and they say that Geronimo is sticking to the Chiricahua Mountains. Your ranch and the Green Valley Farm are by those hills in the southwest Dos Cabezas Mountains." 

Nanuet states, "I am a tracker. I could take a look around if you like, perhaps I could come to the bottom of things." Morand says, "That sounds like a good idea. Why don't you and Deputy Martin head out there tomorrow and take a look. Cal, tell them what's been going on." 

Oldfield says, "Around five days ago I started loosing chickens, one or two a night. We figured it was a wolf or coyote and started posting guards at night. They took a calf that night instead, the guard said it was a pair of elves. I then talked to Greene, he said that he's been loosing livestock for a week now, started with chickens. Saw an elvan boy running off with one on Tuesday. But last night they took a 400 pound hog, pulled it off on some type of sled, had to be more than just a boy to do that." 

Nanuet states, "I would be glad to help. You can count on me. If you'll excuse me I have some things to attend to. I'll be out tomorrow to have a look around. Have a pleasant evening. Next round is on me gentlemen." Nanuet waits for a few moments to see if there is any response. The two younger men, Ashley King and Tempel Morand, are both quick to thank him. Tempel's father and Shaw then each add a quick thanks. Oldfield does not speak. 

Nanuet then heads to the bar and pays Harry for a round of drinks for the five ranchers. He then heads to Minerva and smiles. "You can breath now, unclench those teeth. You did good, keeping your calm. I have to help around here tonight, I am sure you understand." She replies, "I will stay as well then, although the air in here is rather rank this evening." she takes his arm. "Nanuet, be careful. They are not your friends. Do not trust them." 

"OK, I will take your words to heart. I do worry about the situation with the elfs though, I did help to negotiate that treaty and I don't want to see a war. If I can help them figure out what is going on, then I will feel much better about things and they can see more of who I really am." 

Chester asks Oldfield, "What's the guard's name? The one that first night. I want to talk to him; ask him exactly what he saw." He replies, "My guard? Will Flynn. Not sure of the Guard over at Greene's, you'll have to ask there." Chester nods. "I'll do that. Do Indians use sleds? Anyway, if the trail's fresh, we'll track them back. Unless there's something else, good night." 

Kate and her family arrived in the busy Cantina and wound their way over to the table where Phil was still sitting with Conrad. As soon as she saw Dorita she hurried over to hug her. "You already met Phil, I see. That must be at least his second bowl of chili," she laughed. "Come meet the others." "Si, your brother eats like you should!" Dorita said as Kate took her over to the table. 

"Dorita Figures, my mother, Amelie Seagram, my father Fredrich, and my brother Henry." Dorita tells the Seagrams "You have a wonderful daughter, you should be very proud of her." She takes their food orders. While the Seagrams are dining the evening crowd begins to arrive, with Estaban starting up a chorus of Spanish Guitar in the background. Conrad excuses himself to head off to the Long Branch. Phil looks to his parents and asks "Can I go with him?" Conrad assures them that the will keep a close eye on the boy and the two head off together. 

Kate sat down for a quiet dinner with her family, finding now that she could stay still that she was incredibly tired; greatly due to the fact that she hadn't eaten anything since breakfast. Her mother looked a little overwhelmed by the atmosphere of the Cantina, but her father seemed comfortable and Henry was wide awake with interest. She explained about the Caudell's during their meal. 

Frederick Seagram says, "Yes, Henry told me about his friends during the soldiers stay in Boston after you left. He sounds like a good man. Apparently his wife couldn't read when they first met, and she wasn't ashamed to admit as an adult that she couldn't read. Nathan spent two years with Mollie as her teacher before they ever started courting. Henry says that she's a powerfully strong woman, raised their first son Nate Junior to be a chip off the old block. Right now he's away in a military school and Henry plans to help get him sponsored for West Point. 

What do you think of their other son? Henry says they've had some problems with that boy." Kate replies, "I haven't had much chance to talk with them yet, so it's hard to say. He seemed like a friendly boy, curious. And Ginnie seemed to turn his head a bit, so I can't fault his instincts," she said with a laugh. "Mrs. Caudell did seem to be a strong woman. She's anxious to meet of lady Deputy Marshall. I think we could be friends." 

Frederick Seagram states, "General Pleasants says they are good people and he's a good judge of character. I believe he called her a 'straight shooter', one who dispenses with small talk and gets right to the heart of the matter." Mrs. Seagram says, "Somebody like that would be eaten alive by Boston Society." Frederick adds, "True, but she should fit right in out here." 

In a sudden moment of honesty Kate blurted out, "It's one of the reasons I decided to stay here." She looked down for a minute but looked right back up. "I never realized how much society's rules weigh on a person until I didn't have to live by them anymore. Understand, I haven't thrown them all out the window, but it's nice to just be myself and not a caricature. She will do well here as long as she doesn't care if Mrs. King likes her, and somehow I doubt she will." 

Kate's mother asks, "So why is this Mrs. King so powerful?" Kate answers, "She's the driving force behind the Vigilance Committee, and from what I can tell the money behind it as well. Imagine, in the incorporation the Merchant's Association with over fifty members and the Committee, with only five, have to agree on the terms. Now, I don't begrudge anyone their voice, but that gives those five people and Mrs. King an enormous amount of power. 

She seems to be trying to set herself up as society. She wants to make the city civilized. I want that too, but she wants it to be like back East and this town couldn't survive that way. Anyway, I am getting along just fine here and Mrs. King hates me. I decided the right society are the people with good hearts, not the people with all the right appearances." 

Frederick says, "Good for you Katherine, it appears that we raised you correctly." They finish the meal and her father suggests, "Why don't you give us a few minutes to go get better settled into our rooms. Then you can show us where you work." "Of course, Papa. They'll probably need me tonight. It's always busy on Fridays and it might be more so with people coming in from Tombstone. I hope they won't though. I don't think I'm up to a long night." 

The Seagrams head upstairs. While they are gone Dorita comes over to Kate and says, "You have nice family. They welcome to stay here as long as they want to." "I have two nice families," Kate said and kissed Dorita's cheek. "I'm glad you like them. I hope you and Pedro will keep an eye out for Phil. I think he's just a little overexcited about being in the West."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-three, “The Seagrams visit the Lady”, Friday, May 26th, 1882, 7:30 P.M. * 

The Seagrams return ten minutes later, just as Ginnie arrives at the El Parador with the Caudell family in tow. " Hello Dorita!" Ginnie yells out as she dumps the family at an empty table and runs over. "I brought the new folks that Ma'am Kate has staying at the house tonight", she lowers her voice to a whisper "they don't look rich but they do look hungry and so am I! and there's no better place in town to be fed than here that and I need some new reading materials all the ones we bought got burned up in the fire in Tombstone." She give Dorita a quick hug and heads for the kitchen. 

"That girl is a whirlwind," Amelie said with a shake of her head. Kate quickly made the introductions between her family and the Caudells as the new arrivals sat down to dinner. "We were just on our way to the Lucky Lady, you caught us just in time. Has Ginnie taken good care of you?" 

Mollie says, "Yes, she's quite the young lady. I believe Melvin is a bit taken by her." The boy's face turns red with embarrassment at that comment. Nate says, "We'll get a bite to eat here and then catch up with you there if that's alright." 

Just then Ginnie comes back to the table plates of food balanced on her arms which she lays in front of the family. "Everything here is good so I figured I'd just save the time and fill the plates for you haven’t eaten anything until you taste Dorita's chili and cornbread dumplings." She tucks a biscuit into her mouth and turns back to the kitchen scanning the room. chewing quickly She looks to Dorita "Is he here or will I need to wait until later to get something new and to tell him all about the fire?" Dorita says to Ginnie, "No, he out of town. He say he not be back until tomorrow or Sunday." 

"Of course," Kate said, a bit relieved. "Dorita will make sure you don't go away hungry. We'll see you in a little while." Kate took her chance when Ginnie stopped for Dorita's answer to kiss her forehead and say, "We're headed for the Lucky Lady now. Make sure you come by later, alright?" 

“I guess I can wait until tomorrow for a new book,” Ginnie states. She looks to pout for a minute but then keeps going "I'll need to bus the tables tonight anyway I think at the Lucky Lady, with it being Friday and all that and the Tombstone crowd is likely to be coming in at a pace soon. Oh, by the way you may want to make sure you stock up on supplies I think this town is going to be pretty busy for a while until they start getting Tombstone back up and running. that and the prices are likely to double so get what you need now before it does double in price.” 

Ginnie tucks in a quick meal hugs Dorita grabs a cookie and heads to the Lucky Lady. 
Henry offered her an arm, and she led her family out of the El Parador on the short walk to the Lady. There they saw Chester, Nanuet and Minerva, as well as Emery Shaw and several other men. As they walked inside she said, "Jake and Ruby each own one quarter, as well as Mr. Kane over there, and Mr. Rote." 

Kate led them over to Job. "Good evening, Job. I'd like to introduce you to my family. My father Colonel Fredrich Seagram, my mother Amelie , and my brother Henry." Job stands and shakes all of their hands "Welcome to Promise City. I heard that you had quite the ordeal in Tombstone. I'm glad you made it through that safely. Welcome to the Lady, I think you'll like it here. Great food, wonderful music and honest gambling it that interests you." 

"Can't say I ever gambled," Friedrich said, "But I've always enjoyed good music and good food. It's nice to put faces with the names Katherine's spoken about." Henry gave him a firm handshake and said, "I might try a bit of cards later." 

Nanuet notices Kate and her family had entered. "Look" he says motioning towards Kate "that must be Kate's family, we should go say hello." Nanuet then leads Minerva by the hand over to Kate. Kate smiled brightly as Nanuet and Miss Florencia came over. She repeated the introduction of her family, then said, "This is Nanuet, and Miss Florencia." "Yes, we've heard a great deal about both of you," Friedrich said, extending his hand. "It's my pleasure to meet you." 

Minerva approaches Katherine but knowing that she is not comfortable with Minerva's displays of affection, refrains from hugging her. Her happiness however is evident in her eyes as she addresses her. "Senora Katherine, I am so happy to see you home safe.. and your brother, will he recover?" 

Henry offered his hand with a wide smile. "I'll be just fine. This sling here is a bit of a nuisance, but the doc said it's just for a few days. Henry Seagram, Miss Florencia. Glad to make your acquaintance." "My brother Phillip went with Conrad to the Long Branch. He can't seem to see enough fast enough," Kate added. Minerva laughs. "I know how he feels. Promise City is certainly a colorful place!" Henry nods with a smile. "I'm hoping to find it so, myself. You haven't been here long yourself, I understand." 

Nanuet shakes the hands of everyone Kate introduces. He smiles and exchanges simple pleasantries. "So, seems like you had an interesting last leg of your trip. I am glad to see everyone is in high spirits despite the drama in Tombstone. Hopefully the rest of your time spent here will be enjoyable." "Every day seems to be an adventure here, maybe just the thing to wake us old people up," Friedrich said lightly. 

Ginnie floats around the floor of the Lucky Lady picking up dirty glasses listening to the conversations going on and clearing tables. Chester makes his way to Kate and her family. He tips his hat. "Evening folks. I'm Chester Martin. How do you do?" "Yes, we saw you in Tombstone helping out," Friedrich said. "Seems my daughter makes good choices in friends." 
Chester replies, "Thank you sir. You taught her well. I'm glad to see you all made it here safely." 

As only two of Job Kane's regular players have arrived thus far he heads over to the table with the ranchers and inquires if any of them wish to join his game. Forest and Temple Morand both say that they will as does Oldfield. Emery Shaw says "I may join you after I have a chance to speak to Mrs. Kale." Ashley King says, "I'll pass, I want to listen to the lady sing" as he gestures to Clairisse Townsend who has just entered the Saloon. 

Chester sees Clarisse enter. He waves her over. "Clarisse, you've met the Kales, right?" She replies, "Yes, Chet. I stayed with them after the fire. They were so nice to me." 

Emery Shaw approaches the Seagram group. He says, "Hello Mrs. Kale. Did I hear correctly, that these fine people are your relatives?" "Yes. Mr. Emery Shaw, my family," Kate began and again repeated her introductions. "Mr. Shaw has given us assistance on more than one occasion when we've found trouble on the road to Tombstone." 

Shaw talks briefly with the Seagrams. He then says, "If I could please borrow your daughter for a few minutes there is a business matter that I need to discuss with her." Kate glances over towards the stage, thinking she would have to accompany Clairisse but notices Harry Rote moving towards the piano bench instead as the young woman climbs up to entertain the crowds. 

The Seagrams found a table and have a seat with Nanuet, Chester, and Minerva while Kate accompanied Mr. Shaw. "What matter of business can I help you with, Mr. Shaw?" Emery Shaw replies, "Several of us area ranchers have started up a new organization, The Sulphur Spring Valley Cattleman's Association. At present four of the five largest ranches in the region have joined, my Lazy-S, the Morand's Rocking-H, the King's Bar-W, and Calvin Oldfield's Circle-T. We've intentionally skipped asking the Thayer Ranch to join, as Nick Thayer is know to have been involved with the Cowboy Gang last year back with Curly Bill was running that group. We've now been talking about asking most of the smaller ranches in the area to join as well. Would you be interested?" 

Kate replies, "I can't speak for Sonoma or Nanuet, but for myself yes, I would be. My husband felt that ranching is what would keep this part of the country going. Mines don't last forever. It's always a good idea for those of us with like interests to support each other. I'm not certain if we will chose to be a part of the town though. My main worry is since I'm the only human partner and not a man laws that might be passed could make it difficult for us to operate. What would be required of us in the Association?" 

He replies, "One of the main objectives of the Association will be to influence the laws and development of the towns, not just Promise City but Tombstone and Dos Cabezas as well. For Promise City to work for us we need to become a main force, and we can do that by promoting our own slate of candidates. Right now Ashley is trying to have us work with the Vigilance Committee to put forth a combined slate. Forest and I both have some reservations about that ourselves but it's better than the other alternative, namely Fisk and whatever the Earps have left of the Cowboy Gang. 

At present though it's much better for us to work together with the Vigilance group at least until the town decides who can vote. Not everybody believes in Bill Watkins position that it should be human male landowners. While I personally would never trust an Apache I wouldn't think of denying the vote to people like the Escobars. Manny Escobar's house has stood where it is for over a century while most of the rest of the town grew up around it only two years ago." 

She replies, "I've made no secret of my dislike for the Vigilance Committee, and I have reservations as well. Honestly Mr. Shaw, I had planned to vehemently oppose almost anyone they put forth. Of course, I was assuming it would be people like Bill Watkins. The slate method for the vote makes me very nervous. But I'm glad to hear you feel that race shouldn't be a factor in who can vote. There are many good, valuable people here who deserve to have their voices heard. People like the Escobars. I'm definitely interested, but considering the Vigilance Committee I'm going to need a little time to consider.” 

He replies, "Just be careful that you don't back yourself into a corner being too narrow in your choices. There is strength in numbers and working directly with people is a good way to get compromise. For example, Bill Watkins and Jim Eaton both want to see all saloons in town closed down. Forest and I disagree, people need a place to unwind, so we will instead recommend to the combined group that they seek to perhaps impose reasonable closing times such as 11:00 P.M. and midnight on weekends." She says, "You're right, of course. I just have to decide how far I'm willing to bend." 

She adds, “Beside that I need to speak to Sonoma and Nanuet." He replies, "Of course. Tomorrow I plan to head out to Pete's Ranch and speak with your friend Flint. I suspect he'll join given Dwarven honor being what it is. One rancher helping another is a key goal of this Association and he's sure to remember the assistance that I gave him before." 

"Forgive me if I'm forgetting something I should know, but I don't recall ever hearing about that," she said with interest. "If you mean something beside the day we saw you after we got Chester and Nanuet back." Shaw says, "That's when I'm talking about. Not just our driving the cattle there but then coming back and putting up all that fencing. We didn't charge you or him one cent for all the labor or materials. My plan is to have the Association do that for all new ranchers that decide to start up here to help get them off on the right foot. We might even start sharing resources for cattle drives too, I know the Morands would appreciate that." 

"And I still can't tell you how grateful we are for that help," Kate said with a smile. "And helping others get started is something I'd like to be a part of. Thank you for inviting us. I'll let you know in a day or two, but I'm fairly certain I'll convince myself that I can deal with the committee." 

At the table Henry says, "I'm sure the fire in Tombstone is affecting my judgment, but from what my sister says as well things don't calm down around here very often. I realize just how much all of you must have done to keep her safe here while she's learned how to get along. We can't tell you how grateful we are for that." "Your sister does have a way of livening things up a bit." 
Minerva says with a mysterious smile. "Well I think Kate has helped me as much as I may have helped her. In the time that I have known her she has certainly blossomed." 

Chester turns to Henry and says, "She's done just as much keeping us upright as us. But, yeah, things are exciting around here. So much for the sleepy town image. How's the arm?" He replies, “fine.” Henry turned slightly as his father continued to talk to Nanuet. "I did notice something different about her in Boston. But in this place I think it's come into your own or be trampled, and Jacqueline was never one to let herself be trampled. You don't seem to be that type either. What brought you this far west? My sister crossed a country, you crossed an ocean." "My destiny brought me here. I go where the gods will. and they Will me here." she says and shrugs her shoulders noncommittally. He replies, "Understand, I am a man of faith, so I understand believing in their guidance. But I have never found that kind of certainty." 

Minerva replies, “Do not dwell on the thought. When it becomes necessary, It will find you, Senor. You are welcome to attend services at our new church while you are in town. I think that you will find it a refreshing change from what you are used to in Boston." "Oh, you'll see all of us." A shadow crossed his face as he continued, "Well, except Katherine but I'd guess you know that already. I'll admit, at Boston services I always feel it's more about praising the priests than the gods." 

“She has helped me to get along here in town which is no small feat I assure you." Nanuet replies meekly to Fredrick and Amelie Seagram. “I think Kate has helped me as much as I may have helped her. She has helped me to get along here in town which is no small feat I assure you." Nanuet replies. Minerva adds, "Si, Senor Nanuet is a man of many talents. He has been a great help to me as well as to others.” 

"We hear plenty of reports about the conflicts between humans and elves out here. Kate indicated that they're highly exaggerated, but I imagine choosing to live in a mostly human town must be hard on you. What made you decide to stay here?" Amelie asked. 

Nanuet stops for a minute, a bit of a glassy look in his eyes as he reminisces. "I had no intentions to stay here, but once I got here I found friends and a home. Something I never really had before. I like it here, and I can make myself useful." "Feeling useful is one of the most important things," Friedrich said. "I've seen a lot of people lost because they didn't feel they had a place. I've always thought that now and then the gods give a little nudge and bring people together who can help each other." 

Minerva asks, “Henry, What are your plans? Would you like to be a cowboy and work your sister's ranch ?" Henry laughed. "I think my wife would object. I think she'd pass out from the sheer horror of packing up our girls and leaving everything behind." 

Following his conversation with Kate Shaw goes to join the other three ranchers at Job Kane's table. Ashley King then approaches Kate and says, "Hello Mrs. Kale, I've been meaning to have a chat with you." Kate hid her surprise and said in an outwardly friendly voice, "Have you? I'm sure it would be a pleasure, although I can't imagine what you'd want to chat about. Please, have a seat and satisfy my curiosity." 

He smiles and says, "You need to realize that I am not my mother. Actually, it is she who I wish to warn you about. Right now she is conspiring with Jim Eaton and Icabod Shackelton to rally against both your school and the notion of non-humans being allowed to vote. They're planning to be active in town the next three days." 

"I'm sorry. It's been a long couple of days and my manners aren't what they should be." Kate sighed and relaxed a bit. "I certainly understand your mother isn't my biggest fan. I spoke harshly to her the one time we met, but I don't understand how I offended her before that. All I want is to offer an education to children who haven't had an opportunity to get one.” 

He replies, "Which is commendable, education creates opportunity and understanding. After I move to town with my son Troy I will probably still have him tutored with the Eaton children, but not because I find you unfit. I just think he'll get more personal attention in a class of four than a class of twenty-four. Plus my mother will pay the bill for the tutor." 

She says, “And I just don't understand wanting to deny people who live here a voice in their own lives.” Ashley answers, "I'm afraid that I can't fully agree with you there. Many of the people in town are transients, here today and gone tomorrow. It is highly unlikely that just because they live here right this minute they will still be here for the two-year-long terms of office of the elected officials. Why should they get to decide who the rest of us should have leading us?" 

She asks, “Do you have any suggestions as to how to counter what they plan? What do they plan, anyway?" He replies, "I'm sorry, I don't know specifically what they have in mind. I just caught glimpses of their conversation. I do recall Eaton making reference to 'killing two birds with one stone' and I just assumed the two birds are your multi-race school and the multi-race voting. It's possible one of the birds is actually the Priestess, they are no fans of her either." 

She says, "Well, if it is the multi-race nature of my school they object to, I think they'll be disappointed. I have been very honest with every parent I've spoken too. They are all aware that I am accepting students of all races and none have expressed a concern to me about that. You and I aren't so far apart about who should vote, either. I've been thinking we need to have some kind of residency requirement, but I can't figure a way to make it fair. For example, I have guests in my home tonight who intend to buy a home and live here. 

If we used home, business, or land ownership as a criteria for residency they would be able to vote, but then someone who has lived here for two years but rents his room couldn't. It's a thorny problem. I do understand about wanting your son to get personal attention with his schooling. Being able to tutor Ginnie exclusively has been wonderful and I regret I won't be able to give her the time I did, but we must support ourselves." 

Ashley replies, "Well then, I am glad that we had this conversation. Please give serious consideration to joining the Cattleman's Association. The more ranches that are involved the stronger a force we will be....and since we're not inviting three of the dozen to join due to their reputations and rumored associations with criminals I'm hoping that all nine of the legitimate ranches do join up." Kate answers, "I'll do that. I'm disposed to accept, but I need to take a little more time to think on it. Thank you for the warning, Mr. King. I appreciate it." 

Minerva discreetly keeps an eye on Katherine and her conversation with Oldfield and Shaw knowing that they probably don't think much more of a female rancher than they do an elf. She is a bit annoyed when she notices that Katherine is smiling and responding in earnest to whatever it is that they are discussing and makes a mental not to warn her of their views. 

"Something wrong, Miss Florencia?" Henry asked, noting her distraction. "Wrong? No, no. nothing is wrong." Minerva says dragging her attention back to Henry. "I was just concerned as to what business those two gentleman have with Senora Katherine." she shrugs her shoulders. "Forgive me, Por favor. "she smiles. " I am sure that all is well. I have a tendency to be a bit overprotective where my friends are concerned I suppose... But after all this is the wild west and a girl can not be too careful." 

He replies, "You're right about that. Thankfully Jacqueline seems to have found people to watch her back. I imagine they're discussing ranching business of some kind." 

After her conversation with Ashley King, Kate pitched in with the work at the Lucky Lady for about an hour. Her parents continued to talk with Miss Florencia, Nanuet, and Chester while Henry took a seat at Job Kane's table for a few hands where he managed to win just often enough to break even. 

The Caudells came in and sat down with her family. While they all seemed to be enjoying themselves the last few days had been long and fatigue was showing on all the faces. She spoke briefly with Job, then suggested everyone retire for the night. They walked her family back to the El Parador and said good-night. Then Kate and Ginnie took their guests home, got them settled, and got to sleep well before ten o'clock at night. 

Chester excuses himself early from the Seagrams and takes a seat to watch Clarisse perform. He struggles mightily with staying awake. After she's done, he walks her home. He kisses her goodnight then walks back home and stumbles into bed. 

Minerva waits for Nanuet to finish up for the night and they stroll back to the house, arm in arm with the familiarity of an old married couple. The night air is refreshingly cool and clean in sharp contrast to the dank smell of sweat, tobacco and alcohol that permeated the saloon. Minerva inhales deeply and visibly relaxes as she leans her head on Nanuet’s arm. She scans the dark sky in search of Luna. 

She asks, "Will you be going out to Oldfields's ranch tomorrow?" He replies, "I have to talk with Chester but I do believe I will be. I think it is very important to keep up good relations with the Apache and the ranchers and others. I don't want things to get hostile if I can help it. Is that OK or did you have other ideas?" 

"You are right." Minerva sighs. " It is important to keep up good relations with the ranchers and the Apache. " She stops and turns to him. "Por favor be careful in your dealings with them, Mi Amor. They made some remarks which revealed their deep prejudice against your race and I am worried that they would treat you no better than a mangy cur. They made it quite apparent that they do not trust or think very highly of you, but perhaps by getting to know you, the ranchers will learn respect for you and others of your race." She looks up at the sky. "It is a beautiful night. Let us sleep in the grove." 

Nanuet listens to the warnings that Minerva gives and takes them to heart. "I understand that some of them do not see me as their equal. I will be careful and watchful, I promise" he says as he leads them towards the tranquil grove. Nanuet calls to Maska to join them and keep watch so that he and Minerva may be together and rest without worry.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-four, "Dinner and Stories with the Partners", Friday, May 26th, 1882: * 

After breakfast, Jake leaves Ruby to visit the telegraph office and to enjoy the day with Jane while he attends to some 'business'. Though earlier than is his want, Jake gets Red to the lawyer and they finalize the paperwork making Jacob Cooke a partner in the meeting house. Red returns to the meeting house without Jake, who has other plans to finish before dinner. 

Jake leaves the lawyers office with an air of pleasant determination, a spring in his step and a mental list of items rolling around in his head. He traverses the shops of Tuscon for hours, searching, examining, questioning and negotiating. Many hours later with his feet tired and his wallet $314.25 lighter he returns to the meeting house, satisfied. The delivery boy hauls the empty trunk, large enough to contain all his attractively wrapped purchases, into the building. 

"Richard, could you arrange to store this for me and keep it secret from Miss West? There will be eighteen packages delivered to my attention here shortly, please have them placed in the trunk without Miss West knowing as well. They are surprises for her when we return home." He is feeling very good despite his stomach grumbling with hunger and his tongue complaining about lack of suitable drink. Once the trunk is put away Jake sets about finding some company, food and drink, but not necessarily in that order. 

After Jake leaves at an ungodly hour Ruby falls back into bed to continue her vacation. Late morning she finally rises and dresses, then finds Jane. They enjoy a casual brunch before heading to the telegraph office, where Ruby, unconcerned about privacy this time, sends another telegram. Upon hearing of the new office set up, this one goes directly to Promise City. 

After that the girls head back to the Meeting House where they spend the afternoon rehearsing for tonight's show and tomorrow night's ceremony. Ruby discusses her other gown choices with Jane, who concurs that her red and black gown and her green gown are both nice enough for the evenings festivities, which disappoints Ruby as she always loves to get new dresses. 

Jane leaves Ruby at the bar to go speak to the kitchen about dinner. Ruby enjoys her time with Mr. Grappini and a bottle of fine champagne, waiting for something else to divert her attentions. Jake comes upon two of the three items he was looking for and decides that will do. "There is my girl. Mr. Grappini a fine glass of whiskey please. How did the day go? Are you and Jane all prepared for tonight?" 

Ruby's lip form into a large smile as she turns to face Jake. "Hi darling. The day was great, although I missed you. Jane and I practiced for tonight and a little for tomorrow night. Should be a lot of fun, I'm excited. But that reminds me," she reaches out an arm for a cuddle and sips at her champagne with the free hand, "Do you not want me to help Jane tomorrow night?" 

Jake, who had not even been thinking about the upcoming ceremony, suddenly loses his boyish grin. "Since WE are certain that only good ol' Jake goes to BED with the pretty redhead, I should not have a problem with it. You know I will not lie to you; I am not particulary fond of you sharing your nakedness with other men. Besides a bit of jealousy, it leads to no good. The primary reason I was angry last time was that you told me you would not, and then did anyway." He downs the whiskey the Italian gave him and taps the bar with the glass, getting his attention. 

"However, I know it is meanful to you. I personally enjoy it, I cannot lie about that either. Does it cause any more trouble for us than you flashing that pretty smile or your suggestive singing to a bunch of drunk patrons? This boy is not smart enough to know. Do what you feel is right, and no deceit." Jake accepts the refill from the bartender with a nod. Before he picks up the glass he reaches out and grabs the front of Ruby's dress with a finger and pulls her in close to his face. "If you perform the seductive dance for the worshipping masses, I expect it to be worth my while," he says and ends with a kiss that lingers for several long moments. 

Ruby enjoys every second of the kiss and the closeness of Jake, letting him be the one to finally pull away from her. She doesn't let him go far. "I don't even know if Jane wants me to dance, or sing, but if she does," she puts her hands on his face and looks deep into his eyes, "You can truly believe this time it's all for you. I promise you with all my heart. And if you didn't want me to, I wouldn't, and would not be sad about it." She is quiet for a moment, letting her words sink in. 

A devilish smile appears on her face. "You know what? I'm starving and it's time for dinner. I hope Mr. Patrick or Jane shows up soon. But while we're waiting," she closes the small gap between them, wrapping her arms around his neck, "Why don't you tell me what exactly would make my dancing worth your while..." 

"Heh, and pit my meager imagination against one inspired by the goddess Aphrodite? I think that is exactly the point." Jake chuckles and his mood seems to have lightened. Ruby laughs too. "You know, Mr. Cook, one of these days I'm going to run out of ideas. Then what are we going to do?" She kisses him again but out of the corner of her eye spots Mr. Patrick. 

"Good evening," she calls out to Red. "I hope you're coming to tell us dinner is ready. We're both starved!" He replies, "Indeed it is, back to the owner's dining room. My friends and co-owners Richard as well as Father Blackstone will be joining us for the meal." 

They head upstairs to find place settings for all of them. T-bone steaks, sliced potatos in a cheese sause, garden salads, and honey-coated carrots await. Ruby smiles with glee as she sits. "This looks wonderful!" She waits for the other to sit before she begins to eat. "So what did you do today Mr. Patrick, anything interesting?" 

Red replies, "Jake and I met with my attorney and made his partnership official." They are joined by the other two who Red had mentioned. He looks to Jake and Ruby and says, "You've both already met Richard, I would like to also introduce you to Father Joseph Nickolas Blackstone." "Just call me Joe," the man offers. 

Red waits until they are all seated and for wine to be poured. The waiter then departs, leaving the six of them alone. Red says, "I wanted all of you here for this toast, as of all of the partners of this establishment you are the only ones I have a long history with. Each of the other partners were hired by my associates Mr. Allister or Mr. Van Horne. Each of you other three gentlemen I knew long before I ever set foot in the Arizona Territory. To old friends and future partners." 

Ruby raises her glass of champagne high. "And to new friends too," she adds before sipping her agreement. "So," she places her glass down, "Joe, I've heard you are a priest of Hermes." She deliberately does not look at Jake. "What kind of things does a priest of Hermes do?" 

He replies, "The usual, healing, services, things of that nature. My parents were proud of my going into the priesthood but disappointed in my choice of a patron deity. The god of thieves, gamblers and liars just doesn't carry that much respect. I found that true of the church hierarcy too, them seeing Hermes as just the messenger of the gods and treating me accordingly. After several years of useless clerical positions I rebeled. I demanded a better position or else I would quit. They decided to let me quit. 

But unlike my colleage here Mr. Grappini, I was never defrocked, so I can still officially perform priestly duties. I first met Red when we were working the same Mississippi riverboat. I had taken the position of the boat's physician, as I could perform healing and they liked the idea of having a priest of gamblers on board." 

Red interjects, "When Mr. Allister and I got the Water Hole Saloon going here in Tucson we needed to hire trustworthy folks as guards. I figured I wanted at least one of the guards to also have healing skills and immediatley thought of Joe. Took me a while to track him down since he wasn't assigned to any church, but in hindsight I'm glad that I did." Joe says "Yes indeed. I never imagined an opportunity to carry on the works of Hermes as is now before me. This is what I was led to do." "And profitable too," Richard interjects. 

Ruby laughs, "The profitable part never hurts. It's great you found what you really should be doing. Seems Red here, with Jane's help, brought a lot of people to what they were always meant to do. That's pretty deep if you think about it." 

Joe very sincerely interjects, "Let's also not forget Mr. Allister and Mr. Van Horne, they too deserve much of the credit." Jake catches enough of a reaction from Richard to that comment to confirm that the man has indeed already deduced the true nature of the secret identities. 

Red says, "Well of course, but I haven't known them nearly as long as the rest of you. Richard and I met around seven years back in Chicago. Saved my life then and more than once since." Richard says, "We met when I was the bouncer in a floating gambling barge alongside Lake Michigan. A thief was on the verge of getting caught and decided to try to throw off suspition by accusing Red of being the thief." 

Red continues the story saying, "Richard took us both into custody to try to sort it out. The other guy didn't hold up well to questioning and drew a gun, a massive 45-calibur job hidden in of all places a false compartment in the man's wooden leg. Richard managed to push me out of the way just in time or my head would have been blown clean off." Richard laughs and replies, "He gives me far too much credit, I was merely trying to push him out of the way to give myself a clean shot." 

Red says, "Uh huh, and what about the time a year later that you warned me off in Saint Louis? I would have been killed for sure then." Richard says, "Just passing on some information to an old acquantance. I knew the lay of the land there and you didn't. Besides, you repaid me the favor last year in Dallas." "That's what old friends do," Red replies. 

Ruby enjoys listening to the old 'war' stories. "Hey Red, you got any stories you want to tell about you and Jake here? I'd love to hear some. It takes a lot of needling to get facts out of this one," she points to Jake with her thumb. Red says, "I don't know that he'd appreciate my telling. But here's one for you, takes place in Columbia, Missouri, a town in the middle of the state. 

We had been gambling in Kansas City together for a while when I received an invitation to high-stakes tournament back in Saint Louis. The quickest way to get there was along the Missouri River, which connects the two cities crossing the state in roughly an east to west route. But at the docks in Boonville we got wind of the fact that the County Sheriff was waiting to arrest us for a past indiscretion the following day downriver in Jefferson City. So we skipped out on the boat and got on an overland stagecoach east. 

Well, this Sheriff was no fool and when we didn't show up in Jeff City he sent telegrams out looking for us. We spent a couple of days in Columbia, deciding to split up and rejoin a few days later once the coast was clear. I wound up hiding out with a local tomato farmer and schoolteacher named Lewis Hansbrough. A very nice man, who proved to be an excellent math tutor, taught me things I new knew before about mathematics. 

Jake spent those days merchant named Tom Walton, a nice enough guy but he really had no head for business. Jake wound up giving the man lots of ideas on how to make his store more profitable. We wound up missing the poker game altogether and returning to the relative safety of Kansas City." 

"Stories, huh," Jake says tapping his lips. "Alright, how is this one... long before I met Red." 

Jake sits upright in his chair from the familiar slouch. "I had bought into a back room game at a sleazy tavern called the Pewter Mug in a small town near Fort Wayne. Looking back now, I should have been surprised they let a youngster like me into the game. That should have warned me off, but then I was itching to show off my poker skills. I was still pretty green at poker, but had already learned to palm cards and was not too bad at it. 

This night, I discovered, there was not one but two of the other five players cheating in this game. I’m not talking nicking cards or dealing from the bottom; they were holding cards off the table and swapping them for cards in their hands. The three fellows not cheating were tough looking gents, and I who had recently turned seventeen was the only one at the table not carrying a side arm. It did not take long for most of my stake to end up in the hands of the two cheaters, and I needed to do something in an attempt to break even. 

So I palmed an ace out of an otherwise poor hand. No one noticed. So I palmed another. I was waiting for a pair of anything figuring I could add the aces, bluff big, take one pot and retire. Wouldn’t you know, I drew two aces. So I asked for two cards and hid my discard of three. From there it was easy enough to add my other two aces in and palm the extra card. I figured I would leave the table with the extra card and most of my stake back calling it a lesson learned. 

It would not be that simple for me that night. All six players stay in. The man to my left raises, and all around the table we call with my call using my last dollar. The cheater on the left two seats over proudly displays his cards, four aces. I just about panicked trying to decide whether to run or to put on a show. Act disappointed, throw my cards on the floor, stomp out the door, and then run like my life depended on it. Remember I always tell you watch the eyes? Well I look around the table and I notice that the other cheater has not put his cards down, his eyes have a scared look and a bead of sweat has broken out on his brow. Maybe I’m saved! Quickly, I place my cards face up on the table in a stack only showing the four of clubs and hiding the aces below and say, Damn I’m out, how close were you, feller? and point to the man, the only one who was still holding his cards. 

Everyone looks to this man and there is a brief tense moment where not a word is spoken. Suddenly a man to my right lashes out and knocks the sweating cheater's cards to the table. Everyone looks down at the second set of four aces! There is an intake of breath from some folks who were watching. In a flash hands are moving to holsters and I dive to the floor. As I am falling I have the forethought to make a grab at the table and over it comes towards me. There is shouting and three guns shots. Then there is more shouting, men and furniture moving, the acrid smell of gun smoke and more gun shots. I grab a handful of money just dodging a bloody man who falls nearly landing on me. I yell, “Behind you” and bolt for the door as more gun shots erupt. 

I ran and ran and ran until I was far out of town that night. Shaking with fear and cold I slept under some fir trees. I had lost about half my money and all my appetite for gambling in Huntington for a little while." 

Richard says, "The common thread in all of these stories seems to be a strong sense of self preservation." Jane adds, "Yes, but also a trust of friends. I think there is a promising future for our venture here." 

Red turns to Jake and Ruby and says, "Now, when I saw you at the festival you were planning an expansion of the Lucky Lady. How is that coming along? I'm asking becuase I'm thinking that a regional poker tournament might soon be in order. I wouldn't want to host it here given the private-club nature of the establishment. But I wouldn't mind if some of the partners got to see how various Arizona high-rollers play before we considering inviting any of them here." 

She replies, "It's done actually and it looks great, very classy a real Saloon. Plus we're going to open soon as the nicest hotel in Promise City to boot. A poker tournament would be so exciting! I'd love to have it at the Lucky Lady, that is, if I actually do decide to leave here," she laughs. "What did you have in mind?" 

Red replies, "Basically it would be an invitation only event with an absurdly high entrance fee with half of the money as the main prize. Invite people from all of the major Arizona communities and maybe a dozen or so from other western states and territories. Cap it at, say, thirty players. That would be five tables of six players plus the five dealers. Have it start on a Friday night and run until the wee hours of the morning then pick up again the next day at some point early in the afternoon and run from then until it is over. 

I assume that Mr. Cook and Mr. Kane of the Lucky Lady would both deal, I'd pass on letting Mr. Lucky if I were you. Promise City has a few other good dealers but your competitors may not be willing to let you use them. I'd also suggest using Cornelius Van Horne as a dealer, he's established a name for himself in the territory so would add credibility and a draw to the tournament. You may also want to use the two main dealers and partners here, Mr. Stevens and Mrs. Osborn, but that would be your choice. 

As players drop out you would decide when to consolidate tables and rotate dealers. Some of the other partners here would also go along to keep a close eye on things. How does that sound?" 

"Heh, sounds pretty good." Jake chuckles, "When is there a bad time for a poker game?" Red laughs and replies, "Lots of times, usually when you've lost a fortune, are being shot at, or both." "Now you are splitting hairs. If I stopped playing poker every time someone took a shot at me I would never get to play." Jake gives him a wink. "As far as I am concerned, I say we do it. We can plan the details later."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-five, "Condemnations", Saturday, May 27th, 1882: * 

Nanuet awakens before the sun as is his custom. He slips away from Minerva as to not disturb her and does some light work around the grove. He spends a moment in reflection as the sun's first rays light the dawn and sets off to fetch some breakfast for his companion. When he returns he offers some food to Maska and wakes Minerva gently. 

"I brought you some breakfast. I am leaving to go find Chester and see what is up at those ranches. If you need me for anything, send Maska. I will return as quickly as possible." 

Minerva tosses back the blanket. She stands and stretches enjoying the sun's rays as they caress and warm her cool bronze flesh. She smiles and wraps her arms around Nanuet to deliver a sound'Good Morning' kiss' upon his lips. "Breakfast! This is a pleasant surprise!" She slips into her clothes and seats herself back on the blanket and begins munching as she speaks. 

"Rembember what I told you last night, Mi Amore. Do not turn your back to them. They may be good men, but their beliefs are misguided. I am going to find Senora Katherine this morning. Perhaps she will tell me what they had their heads together about last evening..and she must be warned of their views. Considering the comments that they made about you, I am certain that they do not approve of her school either." Nanuet then leaves to find Chester. 

Morning crept softly into Kate's room, setting the sheers below her curtains aglow with sunlight. Most mornings she would patter downstairs in her dressing gown looking for something to eat, but there were guests in the house and it wouldn't do to run about undressed. 

It was going to be another busy day, so she put one a simple skirt and blouse and pinned her hair up out of her way and went downstairs. She knew how to make a simple breakfast these days, so she got the stove going and began cooking eggs and bacon and toasting bread. Eventually the smells of breakfast reached the noses of the others in the house and they arrived one by one in the kitchen. 

Kate apologized for the plainess of the meal and she served it, saying "I'm just learning, so I thought it best to stick with something simple. It's a busy day today. I've heard about three homes available in town. One is owned by a man known for cheating people, so I'd suggest we stay away from there. We can check out the others today. Luckily the first stop would be the El Parador. Someone who knows about one of the buildings should be there. Is there anything else you're going to need?" 

They indicate that would be fine. Once the light breakfast is finished they head over to the El Parador. They find out that one of the availble houses on the eastern side of town has already been occupied by a family burnt out of Tombstone but that one adjacent to the Ramirez brothers is still available. It is owned by banker Frank Condon. 

Kate led the family over to Condon's Bank. She hadn't been here since March when Wyatt Earp arrested Jake and Chester. All of her friends had moved their money over to the town's other bank and stayed away from the Condon's since. She also remembered what her teacher had said about the Condon's having been friends to them once upon a time. 
They arrived at the bank shortly and went inside looking for Frank Condon. 

On Saturday's the bank is open in the morning and banker Frank Condon is sitting in his usual manager's table. As they approach he smiles, shakes Nate's hand and says to the Caudell's , "Hello there, did you come here from Tombstone?" Nate replies, "No, North Carolina actually." Condon begins to tell them about his bank. 

Kate listened politely as Mr. Condon told them all about his business. Once he seemed to have wrapped up his story, Kate took her chance and said. "We heard you have a house available? The Caudells are looking for a home here in Promise City." He replies, "Why yes, it's not that large but it is clean and the neighbors are nice people. The bank closes at noon today, I can show it to you then if you would like." 

Kate nodded slightly to Mr. Caudell's glance and he said, "That should be just fine. We'll meet you back here at noon. Thanks." The men shook hands and the group left the bank. 
"I should go check on my family. You're welcome to join us if you like, or I can just meet you back here at noon." Molly says, "No, we're fine. I think we'll just poke around this town some on our own." 

Kate smiled. "I thought you might like to. Have a good morning and I'll see you later." 
She hurried away with and sighed with relief. She had not wanted the family to feel she was trying to get rid of them, but she was anxious to have time to herself as well. Her steps took her quickly back to the El Parador in search of her family. 

She found them altogether eating breakfast. Kate took a seat at the table with them and joined the conversation. After a while she asked, "Phil, how was your night at the Long Branch?" He smiles and says, "Great, I lost $ 400!" 

"Phil! That is not great. What in the world were you doing betting that kind of money? I..." Kate had to stop for a minute and collect herself. "I didn't think you were actually going to gamble. Wasn't Conrad supposed to keep you out of trouble?" He states, "Relax Katie, it wasn't real money, it was table credit. Conrad gave me $ 200 in credit! It took me nearly three hours to lose it and with a poor-playing novice there his table filled up with folks eager to play. When I was finally broke Mrs. Higgins gave me $ 100 in credit to spend at the tables of her other two gamblers. It was great fun and the Long Branch cleaned up for the night!" 

"Yes, there's nothing like a novice to bring more players to the table. Be careful though, Phil. Not everyone here is friendly, and some people like gambling just a little too much." She was quiet for a minute as she studied her brother. "I still need to talk to Sonoma and Flint about some things to do with the incorporation of the town. I'll probably go out to the ranch this afternoon to do that. If any of you are feeling up to it you could go out with me. Have you been back to see Mrs. Kelly again yet?" 

He says, "No, I slept in this morning. Going out to the ranch sounds like fun. I know that Father and Maman are planning to go tomorrow, to pay their respects to Thomas on the holy day." Kate swallowed and nodded, not trusting herself to speak. Phil's face lost his playful look for a minute as his hand squeezed his sister's. "We miss him too, Kitty." 

They were both quiet for a few mintues. Kate broke the silence, saying, "I'm glad you like it here. Just don't get too attached. Papa would be very upset if you decided to skip college and move out west." He replies, "Mr. Booth said as much too. He also pointed out that loosing isn't nearly as much fun when you've had to earn every penny of it. Don't worry Kit, I'll be heading back to Boston, but I'm going to enjoy myself while I'm here. 

While they are speaking Mr. Pickering approaches Kate. "Hello Mrs. Kale, I was wondering if I could be so kind as to borrow your classroom for the afternoon. I could use a blackboard to outline for my students what they can plan to see in the night sky this evening." She says, "Of course, Professor. I can show you where the school is now. Phil, I'll be back a little while after noon, alright? Make sure you get down to the Dry Good's store and get some more clothes." 

She stood up and joined Mr. Pickering. As they walked she said, "I hope your journey was easy and you got rooms alright. You were lucky to get out of Tombstone before the fire." 
He replies, "Yes, some of my students were sorry that they missed it but those boys don't really know what they missed. Perhaps you can tell them about it later." 

They walk the short distance over to East Street. As they approach the building they can see that a large whitewashed wooden sign with large black letters that has been nailed to the front door that reads: 

*CONDEMNED!  
Condemnations to those who 
would use this building to corrupt 
the minds of innocent youth 
with falsehoods! * 

"And so it begins," Kate said quietly while looking at the sign. She carefully controlled her voice and pushed her anger aside. "I'm sorry Mr. Pickering. You see, I plan to offer education to all children no matter their race and there are those who are offended by that. 

I don't think anything can be done, but we'd best show the Marshall. Things like this can escalate, and I don't want to wake up one night when a torch is thrown through my window. Come inside a moment." 

Kate opened the door and let Mr. Pickering in while she went into the kitchen. When she had recieved her boxes from Boston she'd had to get a crowbar for opening them. She grabbed it and went back into the schoolroom. "Mr. Pickering, would you do me the favor of getting that thing off my front door?" 

"Absolutely," he states, quickly removing the sign. He looks over the school room and says, "This will do quite nicely. Some of the chairs are a bit small for my boys to use but there seem to be enough benches. You and your family are welcome to sit in on the lecture, I plan to give it from 2:00 to 4:00 P.M." 

"Thank you, that's very kind. I had planned to go out to my ranch with my brother, but we can do that after your lecture. The seats were actually made to fit the students, although I had a few made larger and the benches put in to accomodate how fast children grow. 
If you wouldn't mind, would you escort me to the Marshall's office? I'm sure I'd be perfectly safe but I would feel a bit better. 

Pickering escorts her over to the Marshall's Office. Deputy Marshall Helen Barker is currently on duty. "Mrs. Barker, how are you?" Kate said as she came in. "I'm sorry we haven't spoken since the meeting. The fire in Tombstone set all my plans reeling. I just took Professor Pickering to see the schoolroom and we found this nailed to the door." 

As Mr. Pickering put the sign on the desk she said, "Three guesses as to who put it there." She says, "Not all that hard to guess. I'd say Bill Watkins or Icabod Shackelton were responsible. The question is, what do you want me to do about it? Even if one of them confesses I'm afraid that it isn't all that much of a crime unless they also did some other damage, a small fine and a day or two in jail at the most. 

Plus that may also be their plan, not too many people wander down East Street so few would have seen this. But if somebody is arrested and tried then the whole town will hear of it and also see this sign when it is presented as evidence at the trial. A trial would also give them a very public forum to explain to everybody their views." 

Kate answers, "I don't really expect you to do anything about this, I just wanted to make sure you knew it had happened. Ashley King warned me last night that his mother, Doctor Eaton, and Ichabod Shackelton were conspiring. He didn't hear enough to be sure, but he thought some of it was aimed at the school. 

I don't know any of them well, so it's hard to guage how far they might go. I can handle signs and slander. But they could directly or indirectly put Ginnie and myself in danger. I doubt they mean violence, but if they manage to work up the wrong person.... It just seemed smarter to make sure someone knew. 

Will you be at the Lucky Lady tonight? We can conspire a bit and see how things are looking for the incorporation. Miss Townsend should be in tonight with Ruby gone, so I can speak with her as well." Helen replies, "Yes, but late. Stanley is playing at the Comique first. That is why I have the day shift today." Kate replies, "Wonderful. I'll see you tonight then. I think I'll just take this with me and use it for firewood." 

Minerva finishes her meal and returns home to freshen up and give thanks to her gods. She returns to the church to be sure that all is ready for this week's service and satisfied, strolls into town with Luna in the hopes of finding Katherine at home. 

Kate and the Professor left the Marshall's office. Even though she assured him she was fine to walk home, he insisted on carrying the sign for her. As they approached the house Katherine saw Miss Florencia waiting at the door. "Good morning, Miss Florenica," Kate said as they arrived. "This is Mr. Pickering. He and his students are here to see the eclipse later this week. Mr. Pickering, Miss Florencia the town's Greek and Roman Priestess." 

Mnerva startles at the mention of an eclipse but instantly hides her discomfort. She curtsey's and holds out her hand in welcome. "Buenas Dias, Senor Pickering. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintace. An eclipse, you say? How fascinating! Of the sun or the moon? If a god wishes to send us a message of unease, it is important to know which one we should appease and ask for guidance." she says continueing to smile pleasantly. 
She turns to Katherine "Senora Katherine, I can see that you are busy, but would lie to speak with you at your leasure. There is no hurry." 

"A Solar elipse, Ma'am," Mr. Pickering answered. "I cannot say whether it's a message from the gods or not, although I could explain the science. I will leave interpretation in your capable hands. Mrs. Kale, I will see you here at 2:00. A good day to you ladies," the gentleman said before he tipped his hat and started down the street. 

Kate turned to Miss Florencia and said, "Actually, my time is free until about noon. My family are getting new clothes made I believe, and Phil is very good at entertaining himself. We can talk in the parlor. You might even enjoy helping me get rid of this little gift from the Vigilance Committee," she said, indicating the sign. Minerva follows the line of Kate's finger. Her color rises and her eyes sprakle dangerously when she spies the sign. Her lips are set in a grim line. "So it has begun." 

After Pickering leaves Minverva points to the sign and says to Kate. "I came to warn you of just such a thing." Last evening, before you came into the Lucky Lady, Senor's Oldfield and Shaw made some very nasty remarks about Nanuet. It is obvious that they are ruled by their predudices. When I saw the three of you with their heads together, I became concerned for you. Although it would be wise to know what they are plotting, I just wanted you to know thier views so that you could protect yourself." 

Kate replies, "I have never met Mr. Oldfield before, so I can't say for him, but I know Mr. Shaw to be someone who tries to fight his prejudice. They are starting a Cattleman's Association and asked if our ranch would want to be part of it. A ranch partially owned by Nanuet and another elf. They are by no means perfect, but they are far above the vigilance committee. Ashely King warned me last night that something like this might happen. It's apprently the work of his mother, Doctor Eaton, and Ichabod Shackelton, the tutor." 

Minerva states, "I hope that you will be able to help Senor Shaw see the error of is views, but Senor Oldfield may be a more difficult man to deal with. Will you join with them if they are not willing to accept Nanuet and Sonoma?" 

Kate answers, "No. But I don't think that will be a problem. The way Mr. Shaw spoke, he is inviting ranches rather than specific ranchers. The only people he is excluding are people with ties to the Cowboy Gang. I have no problem with that. I'm more uncomfortable about the idea that he wants to try to work with the Vigilance Committee to temper them somewhat. I know if I'm too stubborn I could miss a chance to make a difference, but the idea of working with those people makes my skin crawl." 

Minerva asks, "What will happen to your ranch if if you bind it to this association and then your ranch loses it's voice in the decision making process because it is run and owned by women and elves?? How will you safeguard against that possibility?" 

Kate replies, "That's a major reason why I haven't already accepted. I need to speak to Sonoma and Nanuet. About whether we want to be part of the town as well as if we should join the Association. As much as I'd like to break all of this down into black and white terms it's not possible. I would like to talk to Mr. Shaw again about how his association will work. I don't want my name associated with anything to do the Vigilance Committee, even if it could make nonsense like this sign stop." 

Minerva answers, "Not all of the Vigalence members are as extreme as Senora King and Dr. Eaton and there are others who are not part of that committee who are just as blind. You are a wise woman, Senora Katherine, I would not presume to make this decision for you, I just wanted to be sure that you were aware of the possibilities. If it would not be too much trouble for you, I would appreciate it if you could keep me apprised of their plans. I must know who remains to be enlightened if we are to bring Promise City into the light." She glances up at the sun. "Oh, and beware the solar eclipse, Senora. Do not look up to it. Apollo has been known to remove a mortal's sight if they gaze upon him overly long." 

Kate states, "It wouldn't be too much trouble. Hopefully I can have some good effect from the inside. I had not really planned to look directly at the sun," Kate said lightly. "I believe Mr. Pickering has an alternate way of observing the eclipse. Diana is also a part of the eclipse, so I am very interested in it." 

Minerva replies, "Good, I am glad that you will be showing the proper respect when gazing upon his splendor. Apollo can be rather temeramental and he has been know to extract harsh retribution on more arrogant mortals. I have known others brazen enough to challenge his brillance, only to lose their sight." she shakes her head and with a wry smile says "You cannot win a battle against a god." 

There is a knock at the door and the women look up to see Western Union telegraph operator Dave Meleny standing there. He has a note in his hand and says, "Hello Mrs. Kale. I have a telegram from you. It was apparently sent a while ago but with the confusion in Tombstone took a while to get relayed on." "Thank you, Mr. Meleny. I was in Tombstone, I certainly understand." Kate took the note inside, carefully slit it open and read it. The note reads: 

*The Golden Eagle requests the company of Senor Gonzales immediately to discuss the future relations of his songbirds. Three Gods watch over the Golden Eagle while waiting for Senor’s company.*

Mr. Winston departs. Kate read the note and said, "Ruby want Mr. Gonzales to come to her, but I don't think he's even here right now. I wonder what's going on... and I have no idea where to wire her back." 

Minerva says, "I know that you are in a hurry so I will not delay you any longer. If you find that you are being harrassed, por favor, come to me and I will assist you in any way that I can." "I will. I'm not sure how to fight back against this and I'll need advice from everyone." 

Kate walked Miss Florencia out and locked the door behind them. "I'm sure I'll see you tonight at the Lucky Lady. If you're interested, Mr. Pickering is giving his students a lecture here at 2:00. I'm sure he wouldn't mind if you sat in as well." 

The ladies separated and Kate made a quick check at the El Parador, confirming her suspicion that her teacher was not there. She slipped into the kitchen and asked Dorita, "Do you have any idea when your grandfather will be back? Ruby sent a rather cryptic telegram for him and I get the feeling it's important." Dorita says, "I not know, he say Saturday or Sunday. Don't expect before tomorrow. I tell him you ask."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-six, “The Chicken Thieves”, Saturday May 27th, 1882: * 

Nanuet finds Chester and says, "Ready to get a start on the day? I appreciate you coming with me to handle this. The sooner we get to it the better I think." Chester says, "Yep. I want to get to the bottom of this too. If someone is stirring up trouble to start a war between us and the Apache, then I'm going to put a stop to it. It won't be good for either side." He shakes his head. "Didn't we go through this a couple months ago? We can't have these things flaring up. One of these days, there'll be shooting. Let's ride out." 

Nanuet and Chester ride out to Calvin Oldfield's ranch. Chester calls out to the nearest ranch hand he sees, "Hey. Where's Will Flynn? Tell him Deputy Marshall Martin's looking for him." Flynn is one of five hands working the cattle ranch with Oldfield. He rides up and shakes Chester's hand saying "Pleasure to meet you Deputy. I heard that it was your posse that took down Johnny Ringo. Nice to meet a man who isn't afraid to take on rustlers." 

He takes them out to the chicken coop and they check for tracks, but between the ranchers and chickens any that might have been on the ground are now obscured. Flynn isn't even sure exactly where the calf was when it was taken, just that it was gone. 

Flynn mounts up and rides with them a mile north over to the Green Valley Farm where he introduces the deputy to the owner Eli Greene. The farm is comprised of six acres of hay and two acres of wheat, all of which are sold to the various ranches of the valley. He also raises chickens, ducks and pigs. 

Greene brings out his ranch hand Amer Renner, shows some skepticism to Nanuet. Renner points to Nanuet's saddle blanket and tells the deputy "The Indian I saw wore clothing with a similar pattern and design. You sure this redskin isn't part of this whole thing?" Chester's eyes narrow. "You're damn right I'm sure. You going to show us the trail or not?" He stares at the man until he looks away. 

Renner shows them where the pig was taken from. Some type of wooden sled was indeed used to take animal away. Nanuet says nothing to the man when he makes the comments about him possibly being part of the whole thing. "Let's see where these tracks go shall we?" Nanuet says to Chester. The two begin following the marks that the sled left in the ground. 

Flynn and Renner insist on both going with them. The sled track go for a few miles, ending near a stream where there is evidence that the pig was butchered on that spot. There are no more tracks indicating that they traveled through the stream from that point. Riding upstream towards the Dos Cabezas Mountains they go for nearly three miles before they see slight indications of a pair of horses having exited the stream. 

Nanuet and Chester follow the barely discernable trail eastward for a few miles. They see it approaching a mountain a few miles north of Promise City. As they get closer both Nanuet and Chester realize that the trail is leading directly to the cave where they had been told of the Earth Spirits back in January. 

Nanuet mentions to the men that they had been to that cave before when hunting. He explains to the men that he is going to get closer and take a look at the activity at the cave. He would like to go alone so that he can scout. Nanuet decides to hide and move silently towards the cave. Once close enough he will try and listen as well as check the area for tracks. 

Chester keeps watch on the surrounding area. Memories of the Chimera flood back. Hopefully those spirits are far away from here. He grips the handle of his Remington tightly. Nanuet approaches the cave where the group had met to speak to Kajika and Storm Golden Eye about the Earth Spirits. He can make out the outline of two humanoids just inside the cave mouth, using the shadows for concealment. He cannot make out their specific race but can see that one is holding a rifle and the other a bow. 

Nanuet scans the area for a small stone. He picks up the stone and throws it, aiming for an area in front of, but on the opposite side of the cave mouth, hoping to make enough noise to draw the two out so that he can get a better look. 

The ploy works and the two step forward and look around. Nanuet recognizes them as Nesenkeag and Naumkeag, two brothers from his Yavapaia tribe who were bullies and had made his life a living hell when he was younger. Nanuet and Minerva had briefly run into the two and some of their Western Apache companions ten days earlier in Prescott Arizona. 

Renner is watching the cave entrance. He nudges Chester. "See? Just like I told you--Indians. Keep a watch on your Indian, Deputy. I still think he's in cahoots with them." Chester doesn't say anything at first. "Let this play out, Renner. Dead men can't pay you back." Renner nods but Flynn raises up his rife and says, "Them Indians is armed. We have to protect ourselves." 

Nanuet makes his way back to the others. He sees Flynn has raised his gun and puts himself directly in it's path as he approaches them, a steely look in his eyes. Chester looks at Flynn. "Put that weapon down now." 

Once he is with the others and out of earshot of the Yavapi in the cave Nanuet speaks, "Yes, they are elves. Yes, they are bad seeds and most likely have stolen from you. However, they are not Apache and have not broken the treaty. They are renegades and have no true allegiance to any tribe. I had met the two that you saw come out of the cave recently in Tombstone whilst I was traveling. I do not want to see bloodshed this day, I have seen enough to last me several lifetimes. We should be able to take them without killing them and see that they are punished properly from their crimes. What is your opinion of this?" 

Chester nods. "Good to hear the truce holds. Are they going to surrender to us? If so, tell them to throw their weapons on the ground. I have a couple pairs of manacles in my saddle bag." Nanuet says, "Chester I doubt that they will just surrender to us. These two are a pair of roughnecks and bullies. They are not the swiftest pair either. Wasn't able to tell how many sets of tracks there were, so I am not sure if they are alone or not. If you think stealth is the way to go then it is you and I, otherwise we all go together." 

"We should sneak up to get the drop on them. Will, Amer, stay here. If there are more of them, we'll need you outside of any ambush. OK?" Chester gets off Lookout. To Nanuet, he says, "Let's go." He draws a pistol in his right hand as they sneak forward. 

Nanuet and Chester slowly and carefully make their way around the bushes and rocks to the entranceway. The two Indians have moved back inside but are not that far away. Based upon the smells coming from the cave the men each realize that there is at least one horse inside as well. They here distant voices coming from further back behind the two in the entranceway which Nanuet makes out to be the Western Apache language although they are too far away for him to make out specific words. He then hears a more high-pitched voice that he concludes is from his young cousin Nakomo. 

Chester whispers into Nanuet's ear. "There are more of them in there. Can you tell what they're saying? Since there's only one way in or out, we can bring Will and Amer forward." "I can't really hear to well from here, but..." Nanuet falters. "Chester, these two are from my former tribe, and my cousin is in there. I can hear his voice." Nanuet hangs his head in shame. "I am ashamed my people would stoop so low, especially my own blood. Let's call the other two forward and be done with this." 

Nanuet motions for the other men to come up. Flynn and Renner both move forward, rather hastily, which catches the attention of the two brothers guarding the cave mouth. Naumkeag moves forward and knocks an arrow on his bow to fire at the men while Nesenkeag moves further into the cave and calls out softly a phrase in Western Apache which Nanuet recognizes as "White hunters attack". 

Chester draws his other pistol and shouts, "Give up. We have you outgunned and there's no other way out of that cave. Don't make us come in after you." He cocks both guns. Flynn and Renner hold their rifles at the ready. Flynn says, "Just say the word, Deputy and we'll bring them down." 

Nanuet hollers out in Western Apache "Naumkeag, Nesenkeag surrender now and we will spare your lives. You are trapped in the cave, drop your arms and come out." He then turns to the men and in English says "I just called the two I saw earlier by name, told them to surrender and that we have them trapped." 

Naumkeag turns and fires his arrow at Chester. It flies perfectly striking him right in the heart, or rather, hitting the magical coat right above Chester's heart. Rather then penetrating the arrow deflects harmlessly to the side. Both Renner and Flynn fire. Neither shot hits and Naumkeag hurries back into the safety of the cave. 

Nanuet ponders his next move. It pains him deeply to be fighting against others from his own tribe, but all the evidence points to them being thieves, and they did attack first. Nanuet pulls out his hunting knives and moves in quickly, chasing after Naumkeag. Chester drops to his seat in shock. "That would have killed me. Sorry Nanuet, but we have to go in." Chester gets up and charges into the cave, aiming at whatever target presents himself. 

Nanuet is able to reach Naumkeag and tackles him before he gets very far into the cave. Chester barrels into the cave after them. He takes a shot at Nesenkeag which misses. Nesenkeag stops and points the rifle barrel, not at Chester but instead down towards Nanuet's head. The Indian says to Chester, "Drop your gun or I'll kill him." 

Nanuet looks right at the rifle and says "Nesenkeag, nobody has to die today. There are more men coming, they will surely kill you if you continue to fight. You are thieves and must be punished. Your behavior disgusts me and you are not fit to be called Yavapi." Nanuet then spits on the ground at his feet. Chester looks from Nesenkeag to Nanuet. He keeps aiming at Nesenkeag. "Even if you shoot him, you'll be dead too. Do you really want that? If you give up, we can see what the Judge will say. No one's been hurt yet." 

Nesenkeag stands dumbfounded, uncertain of what to do next. His brother however does act, rolling to the side to shake Nanuet free of him and yelling up something in a language that Chester does not know but Nanuet recognizes as the command "Kill them". 

Nanuet rolls to the side to try and avoid any oncoming shots from the rifle. Once able, he gets to his feet and looks for Naumkeag. He throws one of his knives at him, aiming for the leg. Chester hits the dirt and fires with both guns at Naumkeag. "Flynn, Renner, get in here. Nanuet, tell them to surrender." Nanuet states, "I tried Chet, they isn’t listening to reason!" 

Naumkeag regains his footing only to have Nanuet's knife go through the leg and one of Chester's bullets through his side, causing him to collapse. Nesenkeag aims the rifle at Chester and fires, the point blank shot hitting the lower ribs but again deflecting off of the jacket causing nothing more than a minor bruise. At that point both armed humans come changing into the cave mouth while simultaneously four more armed Indians, one atop a horse, come up from the lower rear of the cave complex. 

Nanuet charges Nesenkeag, holding on to his remaining knife. When he gets close enough he tries to disarm him by stabbing the arm that is holding the stock of the rifle. Nesenkeag dodges the knife and uses his rifle like a club to push Nanuet back. The other four Indians charge closer, with both Kokokehas and Pakesso taking aim and firing their guns at Renner and Flynn. Flynn gets hit in the upper chest and falls. The one named Kemo is atop the horse which he gives a kick and charges forward, leaping over Naumkeag and Nanuet and heading directly towards Chester. 

Chester tries to dodge to the side, while firing at Kemo's horse. "Damn it why won't you listen?" Nanuet gathers his feet underneath him and throws his remaining knife at Nesenkeag. He then moves back towards Flynn as quickly as possible. 

Chester's shot hits the horse but the animal keeps moving. Kemo exits the cave and begins to gallop away. Nanuet's knife strikes the side of Nesenkeag's neck, causing a gush of blood. Kokokehas drops his rifle and rushes to Nesenkeag's side, applying direct pressure onto the wound to stop the flow of blood. The Indian who Nanuet does not know the name of turns and runs back into the cave. 

Pakesso, the leader of the group, is left the only one standing holding a weapon, with Renner taking aim at him. As has been true of bullies from time immortal, when faced with any real opposition and without a gang to back him up, he chooses to quit. He drops his weapon and raises up his arms. 

Nanuet continues to move towards Flynn. As soon as he arrives he checks the severity of the wound. Flynn's wound is clean, the bullet having gone straight through and didn't strike any vital organs or major blood vessels. Flynn seems to be ignoring the pain, being more concerned about the other Indians in the room than his injury. Nanuet tells him to sit still for a moment and then spontaneously casts a cure moderate wounds spell,. 

He then checks the situation to see how things are going. Chester brushes himself off. He asks Nanuet, "Is he going to be OK?" Nanuet replies, "I can heal his wound." Chester says to Renner, "I'm going to get the manacles. Keep an eye on that one." He points to Pakesso. Chester returns with the manacles and shackles the Indian. "You had your chance. Now you're likely to get the gallows now." 

Flynn thanks Nanuet for the healing and stands up to help with the Indians. Kokokehas is still holding his hands over Nesenkeag's neck wound to slow the flow of blood. He turns his head towards Nanuet and sharply says to Nanuet in the Western Apache language "You heal white men but will let your own kind bleed to death?" 

Naumkeag remains on the ground, Nanuet’s knife still sticking out of his leg. He is holding his side where Chester shot him. Renner points further into the cave and says, "The other one ran off that way. Is there a different exit?" Chester and Nanuet do not remember one. Nanuet responds, "I don't remember there being a different exit, as I said, we were here before." 

He then turns to Kokokehas as he walks towards him and Nesenkeag and speaks in English, "I will heal whom I choose in the order that I choose. I already told you that you are thieves and a disgrace to my people. In my eyes and in my heart you are no longer Yavapi. I don't think the wound is that serious, it just hit a bad spot." Naumkeag blurts out in the Western Apache language "We are no longer Yavapi, the weak-willed Elders have cast us out. They are the ones who have disgraced the tribe's name." 

Nanuet kneels down next to the dying elf and casts cure moderate on the wound that is spilling his lifeblood. Chester watches as Nanuet heal the wounded elf. "Flynn, you just got hurt so stay here with Nanuet. Renner come with me, please. I want to capture this one, but just in case there are more of them..." Chester reloads his Remington. "We should be able to see with the sun out. Don't forget he has the advantage because Indian eyesight is better than ours. Ready?" 

Renner checks his rifle. "Lead the way, Deputy." Chester's memory of the cave is that it continues on for another eighty or so feet, curving down and to the right and ending in an irregularly shaped chamber approximately fifteen by twenty feet in size. 

They carefully make their way around the curves, smelling smoke ahead. They also hear chickens clucking. As they reach the bend just before the chamber Chester moves quickly, fanning the room with his gun. 

The only Indian in the room is an unarmed mixed breed boy. Also in the room are one horse, a calf, and a makeshift cage built of branches with a dozen chickens inside. A fire pit next to a two-by-three foot coal bed is on the far wall. The fire is out but the glow of the coal bed illuminates the room. A metal grill stands above the coal bed, covered with a makeshift cover made from a metal trash bucket. On the grill are close to 100 pounds of butchered ham steaks that are in the process of being smoked. Based upon the bubbling water on the crackling logs, the steam rising off of it, and the pair of empty canvas buckets beside it Chester deduces that the fire has just been extinguished in the last couple of minutes. A small iron pot beside the fire is filled with water and eggs. Renner enters the room behind Chester and raises his rifle towards the Indian boy. 

Chester lowers his guns and looks at the boy. "You there. Where'd the other Indian go? We don't want to hurt him, but he needs to come with us." The boy gestures up to the stone chimney in the cave roof above where the fire was that the steam is rising up through. 

Chester exclaims, "Damn. There's no way I'm going up there to get him. Maybe we can tell where the smoke is coming out of the mountain. Kid, you're coming with us. What's your name? I'm Chester and this is Amer." He says that his name is Nakomo. Chester states, "Nice to meet you, Nakomo. Where are your parents? They're going to have to come get you in Promise City." 

The boy replies, "My mother is dead and my father is in Prison. My only know relative is an Indian named Nanuet, but I have no idea where to find him." Chester perks up upon hearing Nanuet's name. "It's your lucky day. Nanuet just happens to be in the outer cave. He's healing the wounded. Let's go see him." 

They lead the child back to where Nanuet is and Chester says, "The other guy escaped out a smoke hole. This kid was back there too. I'm going outside to see where the smoke is coming out. How're you doing here?" Nanuet replies, "I think he'll live. I'll tell you the story later once we gather the rest of them up. Do you have anything to bind these two with?" 

Nanuet then speaks to Naumkeag in Western Apache saying "Our tribe is based on us following the wisdom of the elders. Your disrespect for them has put you in this position; stealing, hiding out in caves. Simple ruffians and bandits, thieves. Despicable." 

"Let me check if I have more manacles." He returns to Lookout and grabs the shackles. Getting back to the cave, he puts them on the prisoners. "There we go." He asks Naumkeag, "Where did your friend go? He's going to end up dead if he runs. The Army will stick its nose in this and you know they aren't subtle. Just tell me where he'd go. I'm not going to hurt him." "The army won't catch either him or Kemo," Naumkeag states. Chester says to him, "They might not, but they'll hassle your people until they do. So if you want your people to suffer, they don't say a thing. It's all the same to me." 

Renner suggests "One of us should ride into town and get Deputy Sheriff Hunter. You're outside of your jurisdiction here Marshall, but he can arrest these guys, and we'll need a wagon to transport them to jail. We should also get the town butcher Rudy Baines to get that meat and finish curing it. No point having it go to waste." 

Nanuet states, "I would suggest Chester be the one who goes, that way the story can be related lawman to lawman." Nanuet double checks the manacles and makes sure the prisoners are secure. 

Chester says, "Nanuet's right. Hunter's more likely to listen to me, than any of you. I'll be back soon." Chester mounts Lookout and rides off to the Sheriff's Office. Nanuet turns to Flynn and Renner and says "So I hope I proved myself to you today. I hope you can see that men should not be judged by the color of their skin alone." Flynn comments "You're okay in my book Nanuet. Thank you for the healing." Renner nods yes as well but refrains from further comment. 

Nanuet replies, "You are welcome. I hope that with the upcoming changes in Promise City that people can keep a more open mind. I thank you for the opportunity to help you get to the bottom of this situation. I feared the worst, and although it is not a good ending, it is better than I had hoped." 

Nakoma approaches Nanuet and says softly in the Yavapai language "And what will become of me cousin? Will I be jailed with the others? I too am guilty of theft, I stole most of the chickens." Nanuet replies, "Yes, you will be arrested with the others. You made the choice to be a thief and now must pay for your decision. Be brave and accept the consequences." 

The boy nods. He then tells Nanuet "We only killed two of the chickens, the others are all still down at the end of cave. So is the calf. We also have one more pony, it wasn't stolen, it belongs to Kokokehas."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-seven, “A present for Ruby”, Friday, May 26th, 1882, 6:00 P.M. * 

Jake comments, “I am looking forward to tonight." The meal at the Three Gods Meeting House wraps up and they head downstairs. Ruby is introduced to both Isaac Stevens and his sister Marybeth Osborn as they prepare for a night of gambling. 

The doors open at 6:30 P.M. and several patrons begin to arrive. Red brings Jake upstairs to the second floor balcony and he gives them a brief description of each patron as they enter. He points out what each knows of Mr. Alistair. He then tells Jake, "A while later I'll have you do a short spell as Mr. Alistair. It's about time that he's seen in the same place as Mr. Patrick, can't be letting too many people figure it out. Tomorrow I'll also ask you to play Alistair for part of the night simultaneous to Mr. Van Horne being out on the main floor." Jake nods in agreement. "I just need to be me when that pretty red head picks her guy for the night. Otherwise, I am happy to assist." 

"So Jane," Ruby asks when they are alone again, "What were you thinking about the ceremony tomorrow, I mean, what would you like me to do? I can't do what you do." Jane replies, "Just dance with the acolytes. The dresses I've picked out for them and you to wear tomorrow are also not overly revealing, I'll save that for the high holy days. When the show ends just head upstairs with Jake, you're not a Priestess of Aphrodite yet so I don't expect you to mirror us." 

"I don't think I'll ever be that," Ruby says blushing, "I mean a priestess. I would not be good enough and besides, there is Jake." Ruby is quiet for a moment. "I don't mind whatever dress you choose. Jake might mind but my theory is, if you have if, why hide it? He thought I might be dancing what I danced at the festival and you know how that ended," she laughs lightly. "So, do you actually bring these strange people back to your own room?" 

Jane replies, "Yes, I bring whomever the Goddess directs me to share my love with. They aren't necessarily all strange people though, this is a member's only club. In the four weeks that we've been open I've brought back two men I knew very well, one I was just acquainted with and one that was a stranger." 

"What happens if the goddess directs you to bring up someone you don't want to bring?" Ruby asks curiously. Jane replies, "That has never happened, I will always do as my Goddess wishes, although there have been times in the past when a person who I was drawn to by the Goddess has refused to join me in Aphrodite's love." 

Ruby asks, "Well, what would you do if it did happen? I mean, what if she directed you to bring up Jake?" Jane smiles and replies, "I am confident that she won't, and quite frankly he isn't the one I'm worried about. There is a very good reason why I want you dancing behind me and therefore outside of my field of vision during the final dance." 

Ruby furrows her brows. "Well, I was really just using him as an example...but what do you mean, what's the good reason? Is there someone in the crowd you were hoping I would take their attention?" Jane says, "Ruby darling, I don't want Aphrodite to draw me to you again. Men aren't the only ones who find you desirable." 

Ruby is taken aback and stutters slightly as she speaks. "Well, of course I know that... I mean, I have experience... in the past... I mean..." She shakes her long red hair around her, "What do you mean... again?" Jane replies, "Your dance at the Festival was divinely inspired. It drew me towards you while simultaneously turning your lover from you. If the violence of Ares hadn't intervened there is little doubt in my mind how that scenario would have ended." 

Ruby looks deep into Jane's eyes and feels a slight shiver come over her before she looks away. She swallows hard and has the sudden and powerful desire for a drink. She stands uncomfortably for a few moments, unsure of what Jane was really trying to say. 

Finally she gathers herself, stands taller and smiles, "Well, that might have been a fun evening but we'll never know now. At any rate tonight and tomorrow should be very fun and I'm looking forward to it. I’ll ask no more silly questions, but I will go and have another drink. I know you have to finish your preparations for tonight." 

Ruby excuses herself and heads to Mr. Grappini. It had been a while since Ruby felt she had to get drunk and she fought the feeling. She orders a champagne, starts on it, and looks around for Jake. 
She knew she would have to shake off the feeling if she was going to perform tonight. But the question that ran over and over in her mind was: Was she right? 

After he finishes speaking with Red on the balcony, Jake goes back to his room to change his clothing. It only takes a few minutes to cleanup and attire himself in his familiar white silk shirt and black linen trousers. On his return towards the large gambling room, he encounters the priestess of Aphrodite. "Could we speak for a few moments? Privately?" She nods her assent and Jake follows her to what he assumes is her private room. 

Once they are alone Jake begins, "Jane, priestess, I need you to do something for me. Actually it is for Ruby." "For Ruby?" Jane says with a bright voice. "Tell me what you would ask of me." 
"Ruby has scars on her shoulder and chest, I want you to heal them," Jake says matter of fact. 

"What you ask is not that easy. I do not have the power to do such a thing. It is not as simple as you make it sound." Jane sounds apologetic. He asks, "You can heal can you not?" She replies, 
"Yes, I have some goddess given power to heal." "Then I do not understand why you cannot heal Ruby's scars. You are a priestess of the goddess of love and beauty. Who better to remove the scars and bring her back to her natural beauty." Jake is insistent. 

"No, Jake, I do not have the power to do this. I cannot simply banish the scars from her." Then she looks at him suspiciously. "Why did Ruby send you, why not come herself and ask this of me?" He states, "Ruby did not send me. I have come on my own and did not tell her my intentions." Glancing down, Jake steeples his hands and taps them against his lips. "It is her birthday soon and I wanted something very special, more special than trinkets." He looks up and meets the priestesses gaze and holds it. "Does it take money, is that why you are hesitant? I have money." 

"No, that is not the problem. I have told you I do not have the power or skill to do this. The goddess has not granted me this gift. I cannot simply banish her scars." Jane is starting to get agitated. "You know I would help Ruby if I could..." 

"No, I do not know that you would. Prove it to me and yourself. Pray to your goddess and ask for the power or the way." He lowers his voice but the tone is demanding. "Both of her scars came from fighting the enemies of the goddess. One of the bullets could have been meant for you but she was the one brave enough to stand up and show her faith. You may very well be alive today because of her. Who better to receive such a gift, she is clearly favored of the goddess. It seems a small thing to ask for one who risked her life so willingly in the name of the goddess. It seems wrong to me that a scar should EVER mar her beauty." 

She states, "Jake, no you do not understand…." He interrupts her sharply, "No, Jane, you do not understand. I want this for her very badly." He sighs and eases his tone. "Yes, it is a vain thing but it pains me so when I watch her. They are little enough, I hardly even notice them, but she is terribly distressed over them. She tries to hide them from me, from everyone. She also tries to hide how much they grieve her, but I have watched her. It breaks my heart. 

Please, Tell me what I must do to make it so. If you cannot banish them then put them someplace else." Jane looks at him questioningly and he responds, "I am just attempting to be creative. If you cannot banish them move them... or something. Give them to me instead of her or figure out something else." Jake steps very close to her. "Now, tell me you will pray. Tell me you will put aside your doubts and ask your goddess for a way. Tell me that you will take my request seriously." 

Jane sighs, "Jake, I...." but she looks into his eyes. He is hiding nothing now, those brown eyes are pleading and yet insistent and something else. Desperate perhaps? She has seen desperate lust before but this is different. Desperately in love? The priestess of Aphrodite sighs again. "I will pray Jake Cook. I will take your request seriously. I will do what I can but do not raise your hopes. The goddess has her reasons..." 

At the mention of the goddess a bitter look travels across his face and then departs. "Thank you, priestess. Thank you, Jane." He says to her, and she believes he is sincere. He moves quickly to the door and as he is closing it, he catches her eyes one more time and mouths the words 'thank you'. 

He stands outside her door silently for a minute, composing himself. He smoothes nonexistent wrinkles from his shirt and trousers. He makes a short shake, almost a shiver, and then walks quickly away. 

The long walk back to the bar does him good, letting his mind wander. When Ruby sees him walking across the large room towards her he is his old self. Confident, a slight spring in his step, his eyes on her and yet darting about the room taking in every detail of every person. Looking formal in his white and black, and yet not too formal without a tie or jacket. There was something about how he wore his 'poker outfit'; he always had them tailor made and they lay upon him with a comfort and a style like he was born to wear them. 

He stopped in front of her with a little smile on his face that was not quite a smirk and a twinkle in his eye. "Hi beautiful, buy me a drink? I am feeling lucky tonight." Then he quickly adds, "Heh, standing next to you I feel lucky all the time." 

Ruby immediately returns his smile with a warm one of her own. She faces the bar, "Mr. Grappini, how do you say 'the love of my life' in Italian?" He responds with a chuckle, "L'amore della mia vita." "Well then," she says, turning back to Jake. "I'd like the finest whiskey you have for l'amore della mia vita." 

"Right away Miss West, we can't be neglecting someone so important," he says and walks down the far end of the bar. She says, "Now, just how lucky are you feeling? You don't even have your lucky hat on, so it must be pretty lucky. As for me," she cocks her head to the side, "I don't feel lucky, I AM lucky when I'm around you." 

He says, "All the better then, we can toast to our good luck." While waiting for Grappini to come back with his whiskey Jake says, "Will you be angry with me if I trade five percent from my share in the saloon for the five percent here? We could not have a better partner than he, and it would not be a bad thing to have him turn his attention our way a bit." Jake glances down and drags his boot across the floor before looking up and accepting the glass from Grappini. "I just feel odd simply taking the share here." 

She replies, "Why would I be mad? It's your shares after all, I don't get to tell you what to do with your business." She holds up her champagne glass and twists and turns it in her hand. "Besides, I am completely and utterly jealous of you being a partner here and all the benefits that come with it and would do the same if I was in your place." 

"Heh, I am not even sure what all the benefits are." Jake shrugs. "I am just excited to be part of his business venture. It means a lot to me." Jake looks around the place. "After you dazzle them with your performance tonight they will be scheduling you to come back periodically anyway. So we would need a place to stay." Jake grins, "See it all works out." 

"Well, one of them is that nice dining room upstairs." Ruby is obviously jealous but she pushes the feelings away. Ruby shakes her head. "Enough of that. Let's toast to being lucky and successful." They clink their glasses and toast each other, ending with a kiss. "And I am very happy for you baby, I really am. This place is great." 

"So, are we staying up late tonight carousing? Drinking, dancing, gambling and all the fun stuff that comes with it? You look so handsome I want to show you off so everyone knows you are mine." She lightly fingers the buttons on his shirt. Jake's smile just grows broader. "The night is young." 

"Alright darling, good." Ruby finishes off her champagne and places the glass on the bar. "We're going to have to get some of this." She slides off her chair. "I'm going to get ready for the night. I want to play some cards too, I guess after I sing with Jane. Good luck until then." She kisses Jake again then hurries back to Jake's room. 

She had hung her gowns so the wrinkles of traveling would fall out. She chooses her fairly new and revealing red and black gown http://fan.inkstigmata.net/satine/89.jpg and takes time to style her hair elaborately. She doesn't change her regular jewelry but ends her outfit with a thin black velvet ribbon tied delicately around her neck. When she is satisfied she looks ravishing she heads off to find Jane for the night's performance. 

Jane and her Acolytes meet Ruby back stage to begin the evening's performances. Ruby is surprised to see an eight-piece orchestra arrive and take up positions on the far end of the stage, as their rehearsals were only with a single pianist. Ruby exclaims, "Wow Jane, I am impressed. You know, I don't think I've ever performed with as many people as you say are going to be here. It's so classy here too, I wasn't expecting all this." She smoothes her gown and hair and smiles. "I'm ready when you are." 

The evening performance begins. They perform non-stop for the next hour after which point Jane declares a break. The band members all get up to stretch and then head over to the long bar. Jane's acolytes fan out throughout the room, mingling with the customers. There appear to be around 125 people present, with all four poker tables, both faro tables and both blackjack tables mostly full. Jake is now standing with Mr. Michael Patrick, the two of them having moved to a front table during the dancing. 

"Looks to be going well. Almost time for Jake to head off and take care of a security concern. Perhaps our friend Mr. Alistair will pay a visit to the floor tonight?" Ruby sees Jake and Red together so she swaggers over to them, swinging her hips. She pulls her hair off her face and asks with a smile indicating she already knows the answer, "So, how did we do?" "Marvelous, simply marvelous," Red exclaims. 

"Why thank you, Mr. Patrick, we do aim to please," Ruby giggles. "So... I want to play some cards and dance tonight. Can you suggest a table for me to start at?" Red replies, "Start with Marybeth Osborne, she'll welcome having a woman at her table." Jake states, "Last time I was here she showed herself to be a fine dealer." "What are you going to do?" Ruby asks Jake. "I wanted to talk to you about something, if you weren't busy. It isn't that important." 

"I need to address a security concern sometime soon." Jake looks around to make certain no one is nearby. "We can talk before if you like or afterwards. Just do not recognize me if I look different between times." He turns back to Mr. Patrick "Before I forget, you were correct about Richard, he suspects or perhaps is sure and is just discrete." Red says, "Actually that's good, I can train him how to use the Alistair chain as well. As you've noticed, I trust him more than anybody other than you Jacob me boy. We have a loyal partner in him." 

"I was trying not mention the chain out here on the floor. I figured I would fill Ruby in later. If you trust him that is good enough for me." He makes eye contact with Ruby and adds, "You know about the chain. I will just wear it for a bit tonight, I will explain later." 

Ruby's brows come together. "I don't really understand Jake. I'll just go play cards. Please don't abandon me tonight though." She looks slightly worried. "No, do not be worried." Jake leans in close and whispers in her ear, "I am just trying to help Red. I will be wearing a disguise for a short while. I will be back to myself after not too long." 

Ruby waits until Red is done whispering to Jake before speaking. "Alright then darling, wish me luck. Perhaps I'll notice a new admirer if Jane wants me to sing with her again tonight." She offers Jake her cheek and after he kisses her she saunters over to Mary's table. "Miss Osbourne? I'm Ruby West," she says and offers her hand. "I'm here to play some cards, Mr. Patrick sent me to you." 

She smiles and says, "Ah yes, you're the companion of my partner Mr. Jacob....who I am now told is actually Mr. Cook. Welcome to the Three Gods Meeting House. I'll be pulling together a table in a few minutes. Do you have any playing preferences?" "Yes, I am Mr. Cook's girlfriend. I don't really have a preference, I have experience in a little bit of everything and I'm planning on having some fun tonight. I'm flexible," she smiles. 

Ruby orders her current drink of choice, champagne, and waits patiently for the game to begin. Jane walks past her at one point and she calls out, "Janie, I will be here playing with Miss Osbourne. If you want me for the next set come and get me, I'll be glad to." The four men who join Ruby at Mrs. Osbourne's poker table include City Councilor Charles Hummel, blacksmith John LaMont, store owner Charlie Seebeck and a cowboy named Ralph 'Texas' Wiley. 

"Hello gentlemen. Ruby West," she says and offers each her hand and a smile. "I hope you'll go easy on me tonight, I am on vacation," she laughs. They play for the next ninety minutes. The average pot ranges from a low of $ 5 to a high of $ 25. Ruby finds that all except Wiley are good players and he is soon out his $ 100 and gone. By the end of the game Ruby is $ 75 ahead. By her reckoning Osborne is up around $ 35, Seekbeck and Hummel are close to even and LaMont is down $ 10. Ruby is quite excited about her winnings but tries hard not to look for Jake to tell him about it. She knows she might recognize him and give him away, whatever he was up to. Instead she excuses herself and squeezes through the crowd to find Jane. 

She finds another drink, and then when she does find Jane she asks, "Would you like to do another set?" Jane agrees and the they head backstage. She lets her Acolytes continue to entertain guests on the floor, deciding that this will just be a duet. Ruby smoothes her hair and gown and finishes her champagne. She spins towards Jane, "How do I look darling?" she laughs. 

Jake asks Red to tell him how Mr. Alistair behaves and where he should put on the chain. Red gives Jake some instructions. They spend the next hour together out on the main gambling floor greeting people and wandering around. Near the end of the hour Ruby and Jane begin singing and dancing up on stage. Red says, "Let's head back out and try to find Mr. Cook." Mr. Alistair nods agreement and follows. Jake Cook returns to the main room dressed as before. Mr. Alistair seems to have retired for the night 

The Meeting House was packed and was close to the amount of people Ruby had performed for during the festival, which was the largest crowd she had ever commanded. It filled her with confidence and happiness to know she could make so many people happy with something that came so easily for her. Jane and Ruby seemed to have a connection, the complimented each other perfectly with their singing and dancing, and even their looks were different enough to satisfy a crowd. Ruby guessed it all had to do with the goddess bringing them together, but she wasn't sure. She hadn't really known Jane all that long but it was like they had always been friends. 

The performance, while not a ceremony, and the drink she partook in earlier, made Ruby giddy and lightheaded. Towards the end she starts searching the crowd for Jake, longing to be with him, hoping whatever he was doing was done. After the performance Ruby and Jane head into the enthusiastic crowd. They greet some of the patrons and it takes a while before Ruby finally gets back to the bar. 

"Mr. Grappini," she says bubbly, "I feel SO great right now! I'm having a wonderful time here. I'd like another drink please." She taps her lips, "You know what? I love surprises, why don't you surprise me with something different." Mr. Grappini laughs at Ruby and returns with some pink looking beverage. Ruby has no idea what it is, but she drinks it down anyway. She orders another champagne for her next. Feeling happy she turns from the bar. Speaking to no one in particular she exclaims, "I don't care what that boy is doing, where is he?" as she searches the large crowd for her man.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-eight, “Partners”, Friday, May 26th, 1882, 9:00 P.M.*

"Another wonderful performance," Jake says as he comes upon Ruby at the bar. "Mr. Alistair could not stop talking about it."   "Jake!" Ruby squeals and jumps into his arms. "Glad you and he liked it. Now," she says and taps her hand on the bar for Mr. Grappini to bring Jake a drink, "I want some romance and attention, I hope you're planning on giving it to me. I want to dance and..." she kisses his lips softly, "Other things."  "First things first," Jake says and pulls her away from the bar to the open dance area. He whirls her about and they nearly prance about to the music, one song after another. Finally, gasping for breath they return to the bar.

Ruby giggles her way through dancing with Jake. At the bar another round of drinks is ordered and much laughing and whispering and drinking continues as they catch their breath. Finally Ruby puts a serious look on her face and says, "I have to tell you something," but laughs at the end.  "Do tell," he replies cheerily.

She tries to squash her smile but it doesn't want to stay off her lips. "Well, shomething Jane told me." She pauses and rubs her lips before continuing, "She, uh, she... thinks she might pick shomeone, uh, for the ceremony tomorrow... she is worried about it."  Jake pulls Ruby close and nuzzling her neck whispers, "Why should we care about that?"  Ruby answers simply, "Becaush it's me."  Jake pulls his head back to look her in the eyes. "Sorry, you are taken. She will have to find some other delectable red head to feed her craving."

"Sho... it doesn't bother you at all then?" Ruby returns the gaze, hoping to find the truth beyond her fuzzy head. "I thought of finding out about her and Red sho I started asking questions. I didn't know she... well, she was right about shomething. She shaid at the festival the goddess drew her to me while pushing you away from me."

Jake snorts a derisive laugh. "I do not see why the gods are so interested in Jake Cook. They are likely not." He pauses to take a deep breath followed by a sigh. "I find it highly unlikely that every time I do something to endear you to me, or to annoy you that it is the gods at work. Seems to me they should have better things to do. Are they pulling everyone's strings? Jane may be directed by the goddess with everything she does, or maybe she just fervently believes that every decision she makes on her own is goddess inspired, or mayhaps Jane is selling snake oil and just uses the goddess as a convenient excuse so she can indulge in whatever she desires without guilt. 

How would this poor saloon rat know; I have never lived in her bloomers. I will tell you this, I have small respect for folks that cannot stomach making their own decisions and living with the consequences. Looking for someone else to place the blame." Jake laughs, "Listen to me rant! Just because you did something at the festival that made me angry does not mean I was pushed away. Pity the man or woman, even that night, that attempts to come between me and my Ruby West."

Ruby listens intently as Jake rails on, with sentiment she has heard before. It felt good to know Jake really believed what he said and that his words held up over time. "You are sho smart and wise darling. Don't worry, no matter who tries to come between us your Ruby West is yours and always will be." She ends with a kiss, soft and sweet. 

After the kiss Ruby notices Red nearby so she calls out, "Mr. Patrick, come and dance with me." She turns back to Jake, "Just a couple more dances darling... I'll be right back." She kisses his cheek then bounces over to Red. She enjoys her dance with Red, another with Jake and afterwards one with Jane too while Red and Jake share a final drink of the night. Ruby pulls Jane over to Red and Jake and says, "Sorry I have to steal him away from you now," as she begins pulling at Jake's sleeve. "It's time for you to take me to bed baby!"

"You do not have to ask twice." Jake nods politely to Jane. "We will see you folks in the morning I trust." With that they wander away.  Ruby grabs a final glass of champagne as they make their way past the bar. She practically pulls Jake back to their room where she leans up against the wall next to the door while Jake fumbles for the key. She finishes her drink, gracefully extends her arm and drops the glass on the thick carpeting where it lands with a soft thud. “For houshekeeping,” she giggles. She lightly bites her lip as she continues to watch Jake open the door, looking him up and down with hungry eyes. “You know, I really like it here. I don’t want to leave.” 

The door opens with a click. "Leave? We just got here, and my mind is elsewhere," he says and pulls her giggling into the room.   Once inside the room Ruby pushes Jake away from her with a gentle shove. "Lishten baby, you're going to have to do what I say tonight," she smiles devilishly, "Because I feel like it. Must be all the champagne." Ruby slowly pulls her long hair over her shoulder and puts her back to Jake. She looks back over her shoulder at him. "Help me with my dress," she says in a slightly demanding tone with the smile remaining on her lips and an eyebrow raised. 

Jake does so and takes the opportunity to breathe a little heavily on her neck and in her ear. Ruby moves seductively as she slowly pulls off her now loose gown, pushing it down. She uses a finger to guide Jake, pushing him back into the chair, causing him to fall into it. She pulls her underskirt high up on her thighs and places her foot between his legs on the chair. She offers him her leg, waiting for him to pull off her stockings. 

Taking his time, letting his eyes wander, he pulls off her stockings while his fingers lightly brush her skin.  Ruby smiles and pulls her leg off the chair when Jake is finished. She places her palm flat on his cheek and leaning forward, puts her face very close to his. "You're shuch a very good boy Jacob," she says in a low voice, letting her hair brush against his chest. Then she stands and walks over to the bed, leaning on one of the posters with her arms crossed. "Now abandon those clothes and join me, and don't keep me waiting too long." 

"As you wish." He leaves a leisurely trail of clothes from the chair to the bed. Ruby points to the bed as Jake walks towards her, and she waits patiently for him to get into bed before she joins him. She straddles him and smiles wickedly. "So... you ready to remind me how much you want me right now? And how much you need me?" She leans over and puts her face close to Jake's and waits for his response. 

"What, you have forgotten? I should be insulted," he says with mock indignation. "How could the woman whose warmth feels better than the sun, whose existence is the air that I breathe, whose smile nourishes my soul, and whose touch..." Jake then moves his hands to her, "... yes whose touch I crave like an addiction, forget? Perhaps you had other things on your mind." He allows a faint smile to creep onto his lips. 

Her smile softens just a bit as she places her hands over Jake's and guides him, pulling off her loose top, before putting his hands back on her waist. "No baby, I think we have the same thing on our minds," she says in a low voice while gently running the tips of her fingers over his soft lips. Then she kisses him hard, pressing her body against him and devouring him with a passionate kiss, which is only the beginning of their torrid evening. 

…………………… 

Late the next morning when Ruby finally wakes she finds Jake holding her tightly, staring at her. They exchange good mornings and sweet kisses before lying quietly with each other for a bit. Finally Ruby speaks. “Last night was fun.” 

"You will find no argument from me." 

“I enjoy being bossy,” she laughs. She does her familiar routine as she traces hearts along his chest, stopping every once in a while to kiss him instead. She lifts up her head and looks into his eyes, “I wasn’t kidding last night you know, about leaving. It does feel like we just got here but it’s almost time to go already. I do really like it here Jake.”  "Simple solution, we just keep coming back." 

Ruby is quiet for a moment, and she begins lightly biting her lip. "It's not that Jake. I feel safe here. Everyone loves us here, there is no one out to get us here."   "Ah, is that it. Well, if we stayed here all the time, we would get involved in Tucson or something else and then we would have worries here too. So best that we let our worries be elsewhere and come here now and then to leave them behind."  Ruby is quiet again and obviously uncomfortable. She continues to tap lightly on his chest. "I'm not so sure." 

He comments, "No?"  Ruby shrugs. "I guess you don't feel the same. It's just that sometimes at home it is so hard for us. Here we can do the things we want to, drink, gamble, be together, all in the comfort of this place." She waves her arm around. "No interruptions, no problems, no getting shot at and almost dying. I just want us to be together. And I'm having fun and we're so happy here." 

Jake sighs. "Princess, I do not believe it is all that simple. We would not have all this," he waves his hand around, "If Red and I were not friends. We did not become friends just by having a few drinks and having fun. We were there for each other. This is like a prison for him in some ways. He is a wanted man so he hides here. We would not have a fraction of the trouble we had in Promise City if we were not helping Katherine, Nanuet or the others. What about Jane and all the trouble we got into because of her? You mean to tell me if Jane got into trouble here too you would abandon her? I think not. And the trouble that finds us when someone decides they must have Ruby West after seeing her perform? You so sure that could not find you here? Are you willing to cut stage performances out of your life to avoid that kind of trouble?" Jake shakes his head. "We could arrange to be so safe and secure that we would perish from boredom." 

Ruby’s looks like a child that has been scolded. She stops tracing hearts and lets her hand fall flat against Jake’s chest. “You’re always right,” she says dully. “I wouldn’t want to be bored.” Jake sighs again but remains silent. 

"I didn't mean that the way it sounded. I really don't want to be bored. But I also don't want to be dead and I worry about us, and this election. It's going to get ugly, I know it. Kate and Minerva are going to take vocal stands, and maybe even Nanuet too, I don't know. You willing to die for that Jake? Because while I want to stand by my friends, I don't want to lose you more." 

"I am not the kind of fellow who is willing to die for a principle. So, no, I am not willing to die to have a fair election. Nor am I willing to give my life to give women, non humans or donkeys the vote. However, I just have a hard time standing by when my friends are in danger. The same friends that were there for me when I was hurt, when you were missing, and when we had to go to Thomaswell." He lays a hand on the side of her face. "I did not mean that to sound like you do not care about our friends. I know you do. There just must be a way we can reduce the risk to ourselves while we look after those more principled types," Jake chuckles, "That we seem to have latched onto for friends." 

Ruby forces a fake smile onto her face. "Let's just try to enjoy ourselves while we are here and together then, ok?"  "Just try? I dare say we will do more than try," He says ignoring the obvious displeasure she has shown with his answer.  Ruby sits up in bed, taking the bed sheet with her. "Alright then. Let's get on with the day. I want to see the city of Tucson." She climbs out of bed and stands there momentarily, looking at Jake like she wants to say something else but doesn't. 

She dresses quietly, obviously lost in her thoughts. When they are both dressed and ready they leave their room.  Once Jake and Ruby finally emerge from their room they immediately search for their late breakfast in the kitchen. After they have scrounged some food Ruby decides to drag Jake for some sightseeing around Tucson. On the way out they bump into Jane. 

"Good afternoon Janie," Ruby smiles at the petite woman, "I have a question for you. I want to take a bath before tonight's ceremony. What do you do to get clean around here?"  Jane states, "What do I do? Ruby darling, I have a water pump and tub in my room. So does Red. You're welcome to go use it if you wish."

Ruby states, "You have a tub in your room? I am SO jealous. I wanted that in the Lucky Lady. Anyway, I will take you up on that offer when we return. Thanks Jane." She kisses her cheek and off they go.  Jake and Ruby spend their day out lazily exploring the city of Tucson.  When they return they search out Red and Jane for dinner.

They again enjoy a leisurely dinner in the partners room, full of much laughing, story telling and fun. Ruby is obviously getting fairly excited about the upcoming ceremony. When it was her turn to honor the goddess, she hoped she would send her a message, like she did for Jane. Maybe not exactly like she did for Jane, but something letting her know she was happy with her. Even the other parts of the ceremony seemed interesting to her and she hoped to enjoy it with Jake at her side. 

After dinner is over Ruby excuses herself and returns to their room. She gathers Jake's favorite green gown and heads to Jane's room. She doesn't find her there, but the door is open, so she enters her room and quickly draws herself a bath. Next to the bath Ruby finds fragrant soaps and oils and even flower petals so she makes herself a decadent mixture to add to the steaming hot water. 

She slips out of her gown and slides into the hot water with a satisfied "Ahhh." She leans her head back against the tub and closes her eyes, breathing in the calming scents and enjoying the relaxing feel of the hot water on her skin.   Ruby enjoys a nice long bath. She doesn't hear Jane enter the room until the Priestess is almost to the tub, at which point Ruby opens her eyes. Jane smiles and says, "The tub is one luxury I truly appreciate. I see that you do as well."

Ruby states, "I really do. When I was young I had a private bath but after I left home I've had to use bathhouses. You know, it's just not as relaxing as having your own. And you have all the nice extras, I'll smell nice for the ceremony." 

"Can you do my back?" Ruby asks, then leans forward in the tub and grasps her knees to her chest. "I am looking forward to it, you know, the ceremony. Except for the festival I've never really done something like this. I hope the goddess has been pleased with me lately. I'm sorta hoping she will give me a sign of some sort."  Jane rubs Ruby's back and softy says, "We're here along together in my room darling, I would take that as a sign."

Ruby suddenly realizes that Jane wasn't really kidding about her feelings towards her. She grabs her knees even closer to her chest. "Uh, Jane, I really only wanted a bath. Honestly, I like you, but things are different for me now. I love Jake. And won't do anything to mess what we have up, not if I can help it. I thought you liked Red or at least was thinking of him..."

Jane steps away from the bathtub and walks across the room. The petite woman sits down on a velvet-covered lounge chair, lowers her head to her hands and begins to cry. "I do love Red!" she exclaims. She sobs some more and then gets up and walks over to the bar.  She picks up a crystal glass but instead of pouring a drink she walks a few feet towards the side wall and then throws the glass right at the wall and into a framed photograph of her and Cornelius Van Horne standing together in front of the Three Gods Meeting Hall. The glass shatters, also breaking the glass in the picture frame.

"Jane!" Ruby exclaims while she quickly stands and wraps herself in a towel. Dripping with water she hurries over to her friend. She lays her hand on Jane's arm. "Jane... what is it? Please tell me."  Jane exclaims” It’s HIM! Van Horne! Red's planning to be him yet again tonight!"   Ruby states, "And...? I don't follow what the problem is."

Jane answers, "Truth Ruby, the problem is truth. When I do my dance....the Goddess shows me who to be with....but Red is always one of his alter egos, usually Van Horne and never himself. The Goddess requires love to be true, and truth means the true person, she would never draw me to a false personae." Jane returns to the bar and now pours herself a drink. 

She takes a sip and then continues, "On Saturday's we have our biggest crowd, members are allowed to bring guests and any one of those guests might be a person who would recognize the face of Patrick O'Brien. So it is safer for him to play Van Horne. But if he's not himself during my worship service then how will I ever know?"

Ruby grasps the towel tighter to herself as she carefully steps over the glass and retrieves the picture of Jane and Red. She looks at it for a long moment before walking back to Jane.   "I understand now. I always try to be truthful with Jake, he is the first and only person I've ever wanted that with."  She reaches out her hand to Jane, handing her the picture. "What is in your heart Jane? Maybe the goddess wants you to make this important decision yourself."

Jane smiles and says, "You're right Ruby, what you said earlier about not being a Priestess of Aphrodite. It's hard for me to explain, but I don't make decisions about love for myself, I couldn't ever, that would be turning my back on my faith."   She finishes the drink and says, "Take a look in the closet over there, I picked out some gowns for you earlier today. You might find one that you like." She then eyes Ruby's shapely figure beneath the towel and adds, "I think I guessed your size correctly." Jane then leaves the room, shutting the door behind her.

When Jake has Mr. Patrick alone for a few minutes he asks him, "In what name would you like your five percent of the Lucky Lady?"  He smiles and replies, "How about Cornelius Van Horne. That will drive Adair absolutely crazy. It would also explain my sponsoring the Poker Tournament there. It might also help if I tell Adair that I won it in a poker game from you, and considers me an inside source of information for him. However, he might also be too suspicious to share anything with me going forward."

Jake exclaims, "Done. Van Horne it is. I will take care of that when we get back. You are probably right on both counts, but it seems the wisest choice. I will use that story if anyone asks."  Red replies, "He might buy it, after all, he won the Palace Saloon in a poker game. I have an idea, why don't you play Mr. Van Horne tonight and lose that share to him at a table full of witnesses. That'll really confirm the story. I can even make sure that a newspaperman is present to report it."  Jake states, "You are a conniver after my own heart. This will be fun."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Twenty-nine, “Kate’s Conversations”, Saturday May 27th, 1882, 1030 A.M.*

Kate replies, "Thank you, Dorita. I hope it's nothing serious. Your grandfather certainly doesn't like to stay still, does he?"   She replies "He was very determined. He left right after he saw yesterday's newspaper."   Kate says, "I'll have to take a look at yesterday's paper. I've been so busy I haven't had a chance." 

Kate's parents return to the El Parador while Kate is talking to Dorita. Her mother exclaims, "This is a very interesting town, not at all how I pictured it." Frederick says, "I, on the other hand, thought it would be just like this. I ran into an old friend while we were out, a General from Germany named Ferdinand von Zeppelin, who had I met in the war. He was an observer with the Union army. He says that he's planning to soon build a manufacturing facility on the outskirts of this town.

Kate says, "Really? I had no idea. It seems a bit of an odd place to be doing manufacturing but then I'm no expert on business. I'm curious, both of you," Kate said, sitting down with her parents, "What did you expect?"

Kate's mother says, "I expected to see grasslands and green fields but it is mostly desert and rocks. I am told that the land south and west of here has green fertile lands, fed by the runoff of the mountains, but you wouldn't know if from around here."  Frederick says, "I pictured a wild west town, this place lives up to that. Phillip must be beside himself with happiness, that's just what he wanted to see too."

"Phil is beside himself," Kate laughed. "And apparently Mr. Booth and I both already warned him that he'd better still go to college and not think moving here would be more fun. Which he assured me he is not going to do.  It is very dry here, Maman, which is why the doctor thought it would be better for Tom. But after a rainstorm it comes alive with colors. I do miss the sound of rain though, and feeling of grass and hearing branches slap against my windows in the wind.  Where did the two of you go this morning?"

She says, "We went shopping. Lacey's Store, Wainwright's Store, Cook's General Store, Hammer's Jewelry and Watch-making, lunch at the Silver Dollar Restaurant, and then your father bought some of those awful cigars at Boyd's Cigar Store." "Which I will enjoy tonight," Frederick replies "I will be joining Mr. Lacey, Count von Zeppelin, and Michael Seawell to exchange old war stories."

Kate replies, "You have been busy. And here I was worried about leaving you to your own devices. You'll know the town better than I do by the time you leave. Mrs. Wainwright is a friend of mine, Maman. I'm glad you stopped by their store." 

Ginnie stumbles in from the kitchen with a huge basket in her arms.  "Dorita you should see all the stuff I was able to gather up! Are there any cookies? I got you some really early clover blossoms and some really nice cactus that had broken off that makes a great spiced jelly. And I even found some mint too. Hi Ma'am Kate!

Kate got up and divested Ginnie of her basket by taking it and setting it on the table. Then she hugged the girl and kissed her forehead. "Good morning sweetheart. I haven't seen you yet today. Did you eat?"  Ginnie replies, “Ma'am I'm a better cook than you are and I don't leave a mess in the kitchen yes I ate but I still would like a cookie if I can hunt one up or maybe one of the sugar donuts that were frying up?”

Kate says, "Go ahead you hungry thing, but then come back here please. Something happened this morning I need to tell you about."  Ginnie heads into the kitchen fills a plate full of leftovers and hot sugar donuts grabs a pitcher of milk and a glass and plunks herself down at a table near Kate. 
As she begins to eat she looks at Kate expectantly

Kate stole a donut from Ginnie's plate at nibbled at it. "I took Mr. Pickering to see the schoolroom this morning; he wants to use it to give his students a lecture this afternoon. Which we are invited to, by the way," she said address her parents as well. 

Kate's face darkened as she went on. "When we got there a sign had been nailed to the door saying 'Condemned! Condemnations to those who would use this building to corrupt the minds of innocent youth with falsehoods!' or some such nonsense. We should both keep our eyes open and be careful. I doubt anyone means us any physical harm, but better safe than sorry."

Ginnie nodded a far away look on her face between bites. "We'll need to make sure that there is some security for the lecture a problem during it could make for a messy scene. where's the sign? any misspelled words or hairs from the brush that was used to make it in the paint? We might be able to have the priest "find" the rest of the brush and there by it's owner with it and although I'm betting on the Vigilance Committee I'd like to know who in this town is gunning for us. I'll check with my sources and see what I can find out.

"I have a good idea who it was. Last night Ashley King warned me that his mother, Doctor Eaton, and that tutor Ichabod Shackelton had been scheming. He hadn't heard their plans, but he thought our school might be one of their targets. I'm not sure accusing them is the way to go. It will only bring attention to them. The sign is in our kitchen at the moment so you can get a look at it if you like. I would like to know how far they're willing to go. My real fear is they will get someone worked up whose prejudice would lead them to violence."

Frederick gets noticeably angry at hearing of the sign. Kate's mother says, "That's dreadful. Whoever put it there obviously knows nothing about you and what you believe."   Ginnie looks directly into Fredrick's eyes and says quietly "Angry people make mistakes, you enemies mistake is your advantage. The goal of the sign is to make people angry enought to talk about it and make the well maybe their right thought happen, and it's working.”  "You're right Ginnie, that anger must be well-managed. Our enemies did make a mistake today, we will not."

Kate says, "Actually Maman, they do. They know I believe that children of all races deserve an education. They don't agree. There was an outbreak of measles last week, and the Doctor would not treat any non-human children. And while I have no proof, I understand one of the reasons the town has been slow about starting a public school is that Mrs. King is upset that her grandson lives too far out of town to attend, thereby robbing her of influence in it. Papa, I knew something like this would happen. Frankly I'm surprised it took this long."

Frederick says, "I will discuss this with the men I spending tonight with. I believe that a quartet of war veterans can help put our minds to see what ideas we can come up with to help turn the tide of this situation. In the meanwhile let's round up your brothers and Mr. Booth to attend this lecture of Pickerings."  "Thank you, Papa. This is all new to me and I don't want to make any mistakes. 

Dorita interrupts Kate, saying "I found newspaper". She hands Kate the sixteen page Promise City Mirror. The main stories are a short piece about the Tombstone fire and a much longer piece about the death and funeral of Warren Earp. She points to a related story on Page three with the headline "Wyatt Earp Alive" which tells of his rescue of Henry Seagram from the burning Brown's Hotel. Dorita says, "That the story that got him all worked up. He went upstairs, packed a travel bag, he came down stairs and left saying he be back today or Sunday."

Kate's brow furrowed as she looked over the story. "Obviously there are a lot of things going on I don't know about. None of us has much reason to like the Earps but I don't know why this would send him running off. I'll have to have a talk with him when he gets back. Perhaps it has to do with this message."

Kate asks her parents, “Any idea where Henry is? I haven't seen him yet this morning, nor Mr. Booth."  Dorita interjects that Booth and Phillip shared a quick bite a short while ago and then headed back to Conrad's house. She thinks that Henry is upstairs in his room, having gone back there after breakfast.  Kate said, "Papa, Mr. Booth lives right next door. Why don't you go fetch he and Phil, and I'll go get Henry." 

Kate went quickly up the stairs on knocked on the door to the room her brothers were sharing. "Henry? It's Jacqueline."  "Come in," Henry states. She finds him seated on the bed writing a letter on the desk beside it. He appears to now be on the third page, but from the pile of crumpled up papers stacked on the other end of the bed he has been through multiple drafts before getting this far.

She sat down on the bed next to him, careful not to read what he was writing. "Want to talk about it? I doubt you're having that much trouble writing a letter to Elaine."  Henry says with anguish in his voice, "How do I tell her and the girls that I almost died? And that my life was saved by one of Tom's killers?"  

Kate put her arms around her brother and drew his head down to her shoulder, waiting several long moments to speak. "You tell them that you were trying to save a pregnant woman's life. That the building was coming down around your ears and you were struck, and that a man got you out. It won't be easy for them to hear, but they know you are alive and well and will come home to them." 

She leaned back so she could look him in the eyes. "Wyatt Earp did not kill Tom. Morgan Earp did. Wyatt helped to hide it, but he was nowhere near the alley where Tom died," she said, her voice breaking a bit. "So you tell them that the man who wronged your sister remembered a bit of his humanity. That through his action in saving you he admitted he had wronged her. That he took the responsibility for his family that has been your sister's only desire since she learned the truth. 
Henry, we owe Wyatt Earp nothing. He owed us. Saving you was only a start at paying back that debt."

He nods and says, "Thank you." He gestures to the letter and says, "Maybe I should just set this aside and try again later. Perhaps tomorrow after the worship service."  She replies, "That might be better. I know that... uh, services help you to feel more certain.  Mr. Pickering has invited us to sit in on a lecture to his students this afternoon. It's why I came looking for you. Would you like to come?"

"Absolutely" he replies. The two of them head over to the school building. It is not yet 2:00 P.M. but the students have already gathered there. The three Seagrams along with Conrad Booth soon arrive.  Also present is the newspaper reporter Angela Young, who was selling newspapers when she heard of the lecture and decided to attend. She walks up to both Conrad and Henry, kisses them each on the cheek and says, "Thank you both for saving my life."

"Most of those thanks belong to Mr. Booth here," Henry said. "My good intentions notwithstanding. But far be it from me to refuse a kiss from a pretty girl."   Kate approached them after a moment. "I'm so glad you're alright, Mrs. Young," Kate said. "Seems bring a reporter is a dangerous business. Exciting though. Shall we all have a seat?"   

She led them over to the benches at the back of the room, taking a seat next to Conrad. "So what were you and Phil up to?"  "Just showing him what I do for a living," Conrad replies. He then says in a much lower voice, "What is this I hear about you sharing drinks and chatting with Ashley King?"

"He was there with Mr. Shaw and Mr. Oldfield. They are starting a Cattleman's Association and wanted to speak to me about it. Mr. King took the opportunity to warn me that his mother, Doctor Eaton, and Ichabod Shackelton have been conspiring and he suspects the school is one of their targets." Kate said in an equally low voice. She then explained about the sign on the schoolhouse door earlier. "So apparently he wasn't wrong.  And where did you hear I was speaking with him?"

Conrad says, "Word gets around. Heard that you and he were acting mighty friendly with each other. Be careful around him, he may act charming but he's a very dangerous man."   "Conrad Booth are you jealous?" she whispered. "I assure you, nothing more happened than about five minutes of conversation sitting at a table, and I don't expect or desire the experience to be repeated.  Why do you think he's dangerous? I know very little of him."

Conrad lowers his voice and says, "He murdered his wife. She had given him an ultimatum, either her or his mother. That was his answer. He got away with it too, paid off Marshall Hollister who then declared it a suicide."   The color drained from Kate's face. "That's horrible. Conrad, you're certain? How do you know? You think his warning was purposeful, meant to draw me into conflict with his mother?"

Conrad replies, "No, he was probably sincere. Rumor is that he and his mother are having differences of opinion on a few things, the main one being who he should remarry to give his little Troy a new mother.  And how do I know....by keeping my eyes and ears open and my mouth shut. Do you really think things happen out at that ranch without at least some of the ranch hands knowing?"  She says, "I suppose not, I just.... I know things like that happen but it makes me sick to think of it. And you seem angry with me. I'm just... I'm a little thrown."

Conrad replies, "Oh, I'm angry, but not at you. At myself for not giving you more advanced warning about Ashley, and at his mother and her freinds. Helen told me about that sign on your door."   Kate lightly brushed her fingers across his hand. "There's no harm done. Why would you imagine he'd speak to me at all? I've been working all morning at not being angry. I'm not going to rise to their bait. I just hope... is it foolish to be concerned about real violence? Maybe I've just been shot at too many times."   Conrad replies, "On that point I totally agree."  "And yet you keep coming around," Kate teased. 

On that subject Ginnie is outside talking to two of the neighborhood children. She comes inside and tells Kate and Conrad "Manny Tolucca saw the sign being nailed up. He says it was Kirby Watkins who did it."  Kate says, "Related to Peg and Bill Watkins, I take it. Our list of enemies grows longer.”   Conrad says, "He's their son. He's had some trouble with the law before, which meant he would be the fall guy if caught. Either that or he did it on his own to get back into his father's good graces."

"That would imply he was out of it," Kate said as Ginnie wiggled onto the bench next to her. "He must have done something truly awful, like say something nice about a non-human," she said without humor.   He says, "What he did was give Great Western keys to the Cowboy Gang, and they set the Earp's possessions on fire and shot at the Marshall's Office. That was on that back in March that day when Nanuet was shot and almost killed."

Any number of very ugly things to say came to mind, but Kate pushed those away. Instead she spent a moment being grateful that Nanuet had not died that day. "Well, we know one thing that Watkins considers going too far, at least. Too bad I could never get him to believe I had anything to do with the Cowboy Gang's poor fortune not long after that. So it's possible Rebecca King and her cohorts haven't really made their first move yet. You know, starting a school should not be this complicated."

Kate turns to her ward and asks, “Did you find out anything else, Ginnie? And are the kids excited for school to start? I certainly don't want them involved in any of this, but their excitement can go a long way toward keeping their parents well disposed to the school. And the sad faces of disappointed children can melt a lot of hard hearts."

Silence fell on the bench as they waited for Mr. Pickering to begin his lecture. It was a bit uncomfortable with the unusual, dark feeling coming from Conrad on one side and the nervous energy from Ginnie on the other. The room was busy with pleasant conversations and the familiar voices of her family talking comforted her and soothed her mind a bit. 

"Oh!" She said suddenly. "I was supposed to meet the Caudells at noon to see a house. All this business this morning completely threw it out of my mind. And it's too late to even send a note." Her shoulders slumped. "I think maybe I should have just stayed in bed this morning."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty, “The Indian Prisoners”, Saturday May 27th, 1882, 2:00 P.M.*

Minerva spends the morning in her back yard practicing with her whip. It is a good exercise to relieve the anger and frustration that she is feeling about the views of certain town folk. After a light lunch she heads back to the schoolhouse to listen in on the lecture.

Pickering begins his lecture. He spends the next ninety minutes lecturing about the Arizona night sky of this time of year, using the slate chalk board to illustrate the various star constellations and planets that can be seen first with the naked eye and then adding those that will be visible through the telescopes. The final thirty minutes of the lecture is for questions, with most coming not from his students but instead from Ginnie and Angela.

Once the lecture started Kate let go of everything else and enjoyed learning something new. She wasn't surprised with Ginnie's questions, but Mrs. Young did surprise her a bit. As a reporter of course it was her job to ask questions, but she grasped the lecture so well that Kate would have thought she'd had some prior education on the subject. 

Minerva listens to the Professor as he scientifically explains away the upcoming Solar Eclipse. Although she finds his lecture rather interesting from a secular point of view, she is mostly amused by his neat and tidy explanations. As she walks home in the late afternoon heat, to prepare the evening meal in preparation of Nanuet's return, she can't help wonder what the gods really have up their divine sleeves and if the coming eclipse has anything to do with the current political unrest that is dominating the minds and souls of the inhabitants of Promise City.

After the lecture everyone got up and mingled together. Kate smiled at Miss Florencia who has slipped in just before Mr. Pickering began his talk. She turned to Angela and asked, "Will you follow the Professor and his students through their visit?"

Angela replies, "I at least plan to interview him for a story. It's not every day that a Harvard Professor and Director comes to Promise City. Oh, on a similar note, please excuse me a minute. I almost forgot the reason I was sent here in the first place." Angela then walks up to the podium and takes out a stack of papers from her satchel and yells out "Promise City Mirror for sale! Tombstone Fire Exclusives! Information on Monday's Meeting! Only a nickel a copy!"  Kate followed and paid the nickel. "Mr. Chumbley knew there would be a gathering here? I swear, his ears must be so sharp he could hear a whisper from a mile away." She let Angela get on with selling her papers and took a quick look through to see what was in this issue, especially about Monday's meeting.

Most of the news in the twenty-page Mirror consists of updates on the Tombstone Fire. Angela apparently spent a considerable amount of time at Schieffelin Hall interviewing dozens of townsfolk and the articles are filled with short human interest stories about the fire's impact. There is also a half-page ad from Tombstone Mayor John Carr and Acting Marshall Marshall Williams thanking the town of Promise City for the loan of the Fire Wagon. 

Regarding the meeting, there is mention of how the Tombstone Fire emphasizes the need for Incorporation, as current Arizona law would require the Arizona Territory to have telegraph lines running to the town by no later than the election day. The article quotes Dave Melany stating that "A telegram now travels faster from Paris, France to Tombstone than from Tombstone to Promise City." 

Chumbley has a front page editorial about the importance of all races getting the right to vote that continues on into two interior pages. Angela Young has an interior editorial emphasizing her own age and background and stating how the town has many working adults like herself that are younger than eighteen and how that should be taken into consideration when deciding who can vote. 

The biggest piece is support of allowing all races to vote is a full page editorial sponsored by the "Committee for Racial Equality". All six of the committee members are male human business owners and their names are prominently stated. These men are: Travis Calhoun of the Gunsight Brick Yard , Neil Cassidy of Cassidy Lumber, Rufus Davis of the Arizona Billiard Hall, Roger Fly of Fly's Photo Studio and Boarding House, Niles Hoover of Hoover Liquor and the Lucky Lady Saloon, and Cole Rixton of Rixton's Furniture. 

The back page of the paper is a full-page ad for the Palace Saloon. It mentions Saturday Night Boxing with a highly-anticipated bout between the favorite Finnegan and Boston Harker, foreman of the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter. The ad also has a pair of coupons for two free drink this evening only, one drink between the hours of 8:00 and 10:00 PM and the other between the 10:00 PM and Midnight.

Kate laughed delightedly even as tears filled her eyes when she read the editorial from the "Committee for Racial Equality." She already knew most of those men to be good people, but the pride she felt in them at that moment was almost overwhelming. 

"It seems we know the first place to go for some help," Kate said to Ginnie, showing her the article. "That is one committee I'm certain I want to be part of. Look Papa," she said louder as she caught her father's eye.   As Conrad came over Kate pointed out the Palace ad and said, "It looks like it'll be a quiet night at the Long Branch and the Lucky Lady. Something is going to have to be done about that soon."

Frederick Seagram points out that he will be joining his army friends for dinner so not to expect him. Amelie Seagram suggests that the others dine at the Promise City Hotel, as she has heard good things about Melissa Smith's cooking. Conrad declines, stating that he will have his usual meal at the El Parador, as Dorita's cooking helps to put him in the proper frame of reference for work. Phil offers to join him but Conrad suggest instead that he should eat with his mother and brother.

Kate says, "I'll join you there around six o'clock? I'm sorry Phil, I know we'd planned to go to the ranch today, but we'll have to put that off until tomorrow. I was supposed to meet the Caudells earlier and I forgot, I should be here when they return for their things.  You're all welcome to stay here with me, but it's going to be rather quiet so you might prefer to explore the town further instead. I'll have to work tonight, if you'd care to spend some time at the Lucky Lady."

Conrad says, "You folks will want to do that. They have a classical pianist perform on most Saturday nights who you will definitely want to hear."  After a short discussion they agreed to meet for dinner, then go over to the Lucky Lady afterward. Friedrich, Amelie, and Phil all headed out to find their own amusement. The room eventually cleared until there was no one left but herself and Henry tiding up. Once that was finished they retired to kitchen for tea and wait for the Caudells to return or for it to be time for dinner. 

"I'm feeling overwhelmed," Kate said honestly. "There is so much happening it makes my head spin and I can't get a handle on where to begin. But there will be people for me to talk to at the Lady tonight. Perhaps I can find some direction."   "You'll find it, Jacqueline," Henry said quietly. "This is an unusual situation. Back home everything is established and you knew how to move though that quagmire. Here it's all nebulous and unformed, constantly changing around you. 

That Mrs. King wants to be the Old Guard, the Lady of the town without whose approval nothing can be done. The subtle pressures of society in Boston aren't here yet. A little push here, the pull there that you would have exerted before now won't make a dent. That's what she wants to create. Seems others here don't want that, and neither do you. Be who you are, follow your instincts, and stick to your principles. I can't guarantee you'll win, but even if you don't you'll still be able to respect yourself in the morning." 

Kate squeezed her brother's hand and smiled. "Life is an adventure," she said, echoing something Ruby had said not so long ago. "Perhaps it's time to take my cue from Phil and just jump in."  The two continued to talk until the Caudell family returned to the house.

Across town, Chester arrives at the Sheriff's Office. He knocks on the door. "Sheriff Hunter? It's Deputy Martin. I've got a situation."  Hunter says, "Come on in, Deputy. What can I help you with?"  Chester replies, "I tracked a bunch of livestock thieves to their hideout. My friend and a couple ranch hands have them in custody at a cave. Since the crimes happened outside of town and we captured them outside, I've got no jurisdiction. Can you come out to arrest them?"

Hunter replies, "Sure, no problem. We'll have to put them in your jail though instead of mine. I don't have any assistance here at the moment to help guard them and until Wyatt Earp is caught I have a rather full plate. Too much else to do than guard prisoners."

Chester replies, "I don't see a problem with that. I'll go clear this with the Marshall first. We'll need a wagon since there are a few prisoners. Can you set that up?" Hunter says, "No problem. See you later."  "Thanks Sheriff." Chester hustles to the Marshall's Office. Berg is behind the desk. "Mitch? Me and Nanuet were looking into some livestock thefts. We got the guys, but they were outside of town. Sheriff Hunter's willing to take them in, but he can't hold them. Is it OK to put them in our hoosegow?"

Berg replies, "Sure, there's four of us to help guard them. Who are these thieves? Not Cowboy Gang I hope."  Chester replies, "No, they're Indians. It looks like they're rogues, not a raiding party. But we can figure that out later." 

Berg agrees and says that he'll round up both Helen and Eduardo while Chester is off with the Deputy Sheriff. As per Renner's suggestion Chester also gets Rudy Baines to ride along with a wagon to pick up the partially smoked meat. Hunter rents a wagon from Drover's Livery to transport the prisoners in. They arrive back at the cave mid-afternoon. 

Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter sends both Renner and Flynn back to their respective farm and ranch to get the owners to come back to identify the livestock in the cave. It takes about an hour for Greene and Oldfield to return, where they confirm the calf and chickens are theirs. Both men state that they will press changes and come to town Monday morning for a trial. Oldfield negotiates a price with Baines for the meat and the butcher heads back to town with a full cart load. The farmer and rancher leave with their livestock. 

Chester, Nanuet ride alongside Colin Hunter as the man brings the five shackled Indians back to town. They are then secured in the two cells inside the Town Jail. With five prisoners the Marshall suggests two guards on duty instead of one. Berg assigns Chester and Helen to guard until supper time. He says that he and Eduardo will take over then and watch until morning, at which time he asks Helen and Chester to return.

Once the prisoners are secure Nanuet heads out to find Minerva. He heads to her home and finds her working on the evening meal. His mood lightens a bit once he sees her and he announces his presence with a bear hug and a kiss. "I'm glad to be home Minerva, today was a trying day. How did your day go?" he says as he begins sampling the meal that she is working on.

Minerva playful slaps his hand away from the food and at the same time turns into his embrace and wraps her arms around him in return. "You will ruin your appetite, mi amor." she teases and kisses him warmly before he can respond. "I managed to keep myself amused but I missed you." she leans her head back to examine his face. "You DO look like you have had a difficult day. Come and sit. I will rub your shoulders while you tell me what has happened."

Nanuet is glad to feel Minerva's caring touch. He laughs at her comments about ruining his appetite. "I think my appetite is incapable of being ruined" he says with a smile as he does as she requests and makes his way over to a comfortable chair. He breaths deeply through his nose letting Minerva rub the stress out of his shoulders. 

"We went to the ranches early as you know, Chester and I, to investigate the disappearing livestock. I feared it may have been the Apache violating the treaty and feared the worst. We were able to follow some tracks out to a cave, a cave we had visited previously." 

He stops and reaches back gently pulling her hand from his shoulder to his lips so that he can kiss it lightly before continuing. He turns towards her saying "Remember the Yavapi that we met at the train station before heading out for our training?"   She replies, "Yes Mi Amor, I remember the ruffians, they seemed a troublesome bunch, and your cousin, was he not part of that group?" 

Nanuet nods and a painful look appears in his eyes. "It was them who were stealing the livestock. The two from that day and my cousin were all there. They were hiding out in the cave and using it as a base for raiding the nearby ranches. We had a gunfight with them and eventually they were all arrested, save one who escaped through a chimney hole in the back of the cave. I arrested my own people today, I had no choice, but I still can't help but feel like I betrayed them."

Minerva takes his hands and looks into his eyes to be sure that he understands. "No mi amore, You are not the betrayer! It is those despicable ruffians who have betrayed your people. By denouncing and arresting them, you have sent a clear message to the humans that they are not your people, that your people are good and honest and do not tolerate such savagery. But what of Nakomo? He is but a boy. We should do something to help him. Perhaps I should go to the sheriff and speak on his behalf."

Nanuet replies, "Yes, he is just a boy. The sheriff is not the one too decide his fate, I fear. I am not sure what good talking to him will do, but I suppose it might lay the groundwork for future discussions on his behalf. They are being held in the jail here, as there were not enough men to watch them elsewhere. I hope it is not too late for him, that these men have not poisoned him so much that he is beyond redemption."

Nanuet replies, “I do not think that he is beyond saving. He was not unkind when he spoke to you in Tempe. I believe he has done their bidding out of fear and a misplaced sense of loyalty. They were not kind to him and treated him little better than a slave. We shall explain this to the sheriff. He may be willing to remand Nakomo to my custody if you are willing to take on such a responsibility. Then we could return him to the tribe."

"I am certainly willing to take on that responsibility, he is my family, of which I did not even realize any were left. The elders have kicked them out of the tribe, but I am sure they too do not know the full story, then again, truly neither do we. I would like to try and do something for the young elf and set him on a better path, at least give him a chance."

Minerva replies, “Well then , we shall go and speak with the Marshall... but for now it will do him good to sit in a cell and worry about the consequences of what he has allowed himself to be a part of." she places a meal of fresh baked bread and elk stew on the table before him.

Nanuet smiles, both at the advice and the food. He eats the hearty meal, deep in thought and not saying another word until he finishes. He thanks Minerva for the meal and asks what her plans are for the rest of the day. "I have to go check on Ruby and Jake's house and then I'll be at the Lucky Lady working, do you have any plans?"

Minerva moves around the room clearing the table and tidying up the kitchen. "I think that I will visit the Lucky Lady later this evening.   “Would you like to go and speak to the Marshall before then or would you prefer that I speak to him on your behalf?   I really do not know how he feels about elves in general.  It may be wise to have a word or two with your cousin before hand to see where he stands on the matter? Does he speak English?"

"I think we should both go now. I will come with you so that my cousin sees me and can get an idea about what is going on. I will allow you to most of the talking with the sheriff if you don't mind. Come, let's go now."   Nanuet cleans his plate and helps with the clean up and then he and Minerva head to where the renegade elves are being held.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-one, “Nakomo’s Story”, Saturday May 27th, 1882, 3:00 P.M.*

Nanuet and Minerva arrive at the Marshall's Office shortly after Berg and Rodriguez have relived Barker and Martin with guard duty. Marshall Berg welcomes them both. He gestures to the five prisoners and says, "They've been very closed lip with us, not sure if they'll talk to you either."  "Well, we'd like to try if that's OK with you."   Nanuet heads to the cell and looks for his cousin, he motions for him to come over to the cell door.

His two cellmates, Nasemkeag and Pakkesso both move to intervene. Berg walks over and says "Okay you two, back up." They are reluctant until Deputy Marshall Rodriguez draws a knife and gives them a steely look. After they finally back up Berg gets out his keys and unlocks the cell. They pull the boy out and relock it. 

Berg turns to Rodriguez and says, "We're going for a short walk. If any of these Indians give you any trouble you have my permission to kill them." "Will do boss," Eduardo says as he give the Marshall a wink that the prisoners don't see. 

Before they leave the Marshall takes out a pair of handcuffs and fastens the boy's right arm to his own left arm. Once they have steeped outside Berg says, "Let's take the back alley over to the Alhambra, it's probably the closest place for some privacy."

Nanuet replies, "I really appreciate this Marshall Berg. I didn't expect you to take him out of the cell, this will help. I am not sure if you realize this or not, but this boy is my cousin. I think he was bullied into working with the others and I think we will have the best chance of getting the truth out of him. You will have to be careful when you bring him back though, I do not trust the others and would almost expect them to be violent if given the chance." 

Minerva states, "Gracias, Marshall. We do appreciate your understanding in this matter. Nakomo, is just a child. I am sure that he would be too fearful to speak in front of the others. They have not been kind to him." she says giving him a meaningful look.  Nanuet and Minerva follow the Marshall and the boy to the alleyway.  

They reach the Alhambra Saloon. Despite it being dinner time the place is empty as the focus of the place is lunch for the local miners rather than dinner and the evening crowd won't be coming in to drink for a few more hours yet. 

The only people present are owner and bartender Steve Lord and the newspaperman Chumbley, who rents a small room in the back. The halfling appears to be on his way out with a stack of newspapers, apparently having just stopped in for a bite. Berg asks "Any word from your old boss?" Chumbley replies, "Yes, he'll be here tomorrow with the town's fire wagon." The halfling departs. 

Berg gestures for the four of them to be seated. "What can I get for you?" Lord asks. Berg hands him a silver dollar and says "How about a pitcher of lemonade, four glasses and a half-hour of complete privacy." Lord gets the requested item and then leaves, locking the Alhambra behind him.

Nanuet thanks Berg for the lemonade and then turns to his cousin. He looks him straight in the eye and shakes his head. "I am not sure where to start, or what to say, but this is not time for a lecture. You need to tell us what was going on in that cave and what your part in the whole thing was."

Nakomo takes and drinks the entire glass of lemonade, apparently rather thirsty....or else he was stalling. He says, "After Prescott we returned to the reservation at San Carlos. The Indian Agent had gone on ahead of us and spoken to the Elders. They banished us from the tribe for what we had done." Berg interrupts "The Indian Agent...you mean John Clum?" Nakomo says, "Yes, the one known as Nantan-betunnykahyeh" Nanuet translates the name as "Boss-with-the-high-forehead", a reference to Clum's receding hairline.

"I must say that I am not surprised that you were banned from the tribe. Did you really think that you could get away with what you were doing? I can't feel sorry for you for that honestly."   Nanuet turns to Berg. "You know John Clum of whom he speaks? Is this an important matter or should we move on to discussing the current thefts?"  Minerva sits quietly, her posture not threatening and waits for Nakomo to continue.

Berg says, "Clum was Tombstone's Mayor until a few months back and then became Postmaster. He also owned the Epitaph, Chumbley's old paper. He just took the job of their Deputy Marshall. But before all that he served as the Indian Agent for the Office of Indian Affairs. He had full authority over the San Carlos Reservation from 1875 to 1877. The first thing he did was force the Army off and let the Western Apache and Yavapai police and manage themselves. He gained great respect from the elves there. The humans who have managed the Reservation since then have not done nearly as well. 

So when the Deputy Secretary of the Office of Indian Affairs was coming out to meet with the Territorial Governor and the tribal elders to discuss grievances Clum was asked to join them. He personally knew most of the tribal elders, that structure doesn't change much over five years, and immediately knew the Indians who arrived in Prescott weren't them."  Nakomo nods and says, "Yes. Pakesso became very angry about the humans discovering that."

Nanuet interjects, "Mr. Clum sounds like a good man, and he did what was right. Pakesso should have known better, realized that his plan would never work. He did not have the best interest of the tribe on his mind when he made up this plan. Still, I don't see how this leads to your group becoming thieves. You could have found work somewhere I am sure. I know it is hard, I have already walked that road."

Nakomo says, "There is more....Pakesso planned to kill the white men in Prescott. Upon questioning by the Elders the details were told. The Elders were furious. Eskiminzin said that he would alert the whites and that we would be hunted down. We were banished without possessions but Pakesso and Kemo had friends. They got the two of them their horses and some supplies. We left then. 

We rode south, towards Mexico. We needed to get out of the reach of the soldiers. But we ran out of food. We saw the farms and then the cave. Pakesso said we should stay a short while, get enough dried meat and boiled eggs to sustain us for several week while we crossed the desert to either California or Texas."

Nanuet exclaims, "He was going to kill them? Kill them because they figured out that he was trying to trick them?”  Nakomo replies, "No, his plan was to kill them if they didn't agree to all of the concessions that Pakesso wanted. That was the plan from the onset. They would have except....I remembered what you said to me at the train station." 

Nanuet asks, “Why do you stay with these men? You must realize all this is wrong.”  The boy answers, "I do now. I had to stay with them, the Elders made them my guardians".   Nanuet says, “Now you are in a lot of trouble, I don't know what will happen next. The Marshall might now a bit more about that."   Berg interjects, "Hold on Nanuet, this situation is now a whole lot bigger than a stolen pig and a couple of chickens."

Minerva speaks up for the first time. "Marshall Berg. I do not believe that this boy has acted on his own free will. When we saw him in Tombstone, The other two were treating him as one treats a slave."

Berg asks Nakomo, "What did you mean when you said they would have killed the men except for what Nanuet had said to you?" Nakomo pauses and states, "I was the one with the weapons. Pakesso said they wouldn't search me as thoroughly. I had the guns wrapped inside the basket of blankets and trinkets we brought as gifts. I was to bring them when Pakesso called for the exchange of presents, although what he would give the men was death. 

I remembered what Nanuet said...and made sure that I got lost inside the Governor's mansion. I wasn't with them when Pakesso decided to act. I heard him yelling for me and the 'presents', and left the building. I later told him I had lost my nerve. But I hadn't, I had found it, through your words....the strength to do what was right. You showed me that Nanuet."   Minerva smiles broadly. "You are a man of courage Nakomo. It took a lot of nerve to stand up to those ruffians. What did they do when you told them?"  "They beat me," is the boy's reply. 

Berg says, "Okay, what we have here is a conspiracy to commit murder against the Governor and several Federal officials. We have to keep this boy away from those other Indians until Isby can hold court on Monday morning. He's the chief witness and what he did to prevent the massacre will go a long way towards Isby going easy on him. 

We need to keep what we know now between just the four of us and find somewhere safe for the boy to stay. And since both the thievery crimes and this conspiracy crime are outside of the town's jurisdiction I will see if Isby will allow me to represent the boy at the trial."

Minerva states, "Marshall Berg, would you trust Myself and Nanuet to take responsibility for the boy? I will take him home with me if you are willing. He is not one of them and should not be held responsible for what those murderous thieves have done. He should be commended for his integrity and courage. I am certain that he will not run."

Berg replies, "You may be trusting of him but I'm not. He has every reason to run. But I know that the two of you aren't going anywhere." He gets out the key to his handcuff and unlocks the one on his wrist. Berg then looks to Nanuet and says, "Put this on and you can take him." Nanuet reluctantly agrees. Berg suggests that he and Minerva use the back alleyways with Nakomo to get back to her house unseen if at all possible.

She says, "Marshall Berg, How long do you expect them to stay handcuffed together. Nanuet has to work at the Luck Lady tonight. He cannot be shackled to this boy. It is not right. You are correct when you say that Senor Nanuet and myself are not going anywhere. We will make sure that Nakomo does not go anywhere either."

Berg hands her the key to the handcuffs and says, "I can't take any chances. That'll make sure he doesn't try to bolt until you get him to the safety of your home. You can fasten him to something sturdy in your home instead of one of you if you wish, but I cannot allow him to just wander around freely. Keeping him contained is for his protection too, that Cattlemen's Association don't think too kindly of him at the moment and their building is almost next door to yours."

"Si, I understand. Gracias Marshall Berg." She takes the key and turns to Nakomo. "You are a very lucky young man Nakomo. "She says sternly. "Do we have your word of honor as a Yavapai that you will not try to run and that you will do as you are told?"  Nakomo agrees. Steve Lord returns and unlocks the saloon. The four depart, Berg heading back to the Marshall's Office.

Minerva and Nanuet, who is cuffed to Nakomo, head back to Minerva's house. 
"I shall ready the guest room for Nakomo." She turns to the boy. "I am sorry Nakomo, but you will have to be tied to the bed. I hope that you understand. I gave my word. It was the only way to free you from that cell." she smiles at him reassuringly. "It will not be for long. We shall resolve this matter and you will be free."

Minerva is readying the guest room. The windows throughout the house are open inviting the cool evening air inside. She leans out the window to inhale the perfume of the fragrant desert flowers she has planted just this afternoon. 

Across town, time passes and Kate finally feels less guilty about not joining the Caudell family when she sees them in the company of Nate Caudell's best friend Henry Pleasants.  She approaches them and Pleasants tells Kate, "I finished up in Tombstone this morning and took the next stage out of town. Got here mid-afternoon. I've been helping Nate, Mollie and Melvin get their new place cleaned up to move in to."

"Thank heavens," Kate said with a sigh. "I must apologize for not meeting you. There is no excuse. I arrived back at the house to find a bit of trouble and completely lost track of things. 
I think you'll be very happy where you'll be living. The neighbors a good people. Have you seen Colonel Seawell yet General? I believe he, my father, and a couple others plan on enjoying some good cigars tonight."

Pleasants replies, "Don't be so formal, call me Henry, I never actually served as a General so don't use that title except for when it's to my advantage. I've been so busy helping Nate move that I haven't had a chance to find Colonel Seawell or look for lodgings. Did you find me somewhere to stay?"

"Then you must call me Katherine, sir. I looked into several places, but that was before the fire in Tombstone. Colonel Seawell stays right next door at Fly's, which I had intended to recommend to you, but that room is now taken. Our Priestess used to stay at The Comstock House, perhaps we could try there. 

I have a house on my ranch about a mile out of town you could stay in if we can't find a room. But I would recommend stopping at Fly's and speaking to the Colonel first. He might have other ideas. I'm sorry, Sir. You had a simple request and I could not fulfill it for you. I should have locked in a room instead of just finding several and leaving the choice open."

He replies, "Relax Katherine, how were you to know that Tombstone would burn to the ground. If you could just give me directions over to Fly's Boarding House I'll take it from here." The Caudells pick up their luggage and head over to the house, assisted by Henry and Phillip.  "The Flys are my neighbors. Just cross the yard and you'll be there," she said, opening the kitchen door and pointing out the building. 

She assured her brothers that she would meet them for dinner and saw everyone on their way. It was blessedly quiet in the house after everyone was gone, and although it wasn't long before dinner Kate took a few moments to sit still and breathe. She looked again at the newspaper, letting it's good news buoy up her spirits again before she dressed for dinner and work and left to meet her family at the Promise City hotel.

Kate wore one of the new dresses that had been made for her in Boston. Thankfully they had been shipped before her family came, escaping the fire in Tombstone. The skirt was pale blue with a full bustle, the neckline high but open at the throat, the white blouse disappearing into black velvet that started at the bust and went down to her waist. A shame this dress would only fit for a few weeks.   She arrived at the Promise City Hotel just a minute before six o'clock and looked around for her mother and brothers.  Phillip, Henry and Mrs. Seagram join Kate and Ginnie at the table of the restaurant.

Kate looked at Ginnie in one of her new dresses and smiled. They sat down to a quiet dinner together, discussing the lecture and other events of the day. They stayed away from talking about the sign that had been left on her door, partially in order to not be overheard and spread knowledge of the incident. As they talked Kate noted who was in the restaurant that night and kept her ears open for any stray bits of conversation she could pick up.  She overhears some people talking about a small tribe of Indians being arrested single-handedly by Colin Hunter for cattle rustling.

"I doubt that's true," Kate said quietly to the others. "Colin Hunter couldn't arrest a paper sack by himself from what I've seen. I just hope they got the right people and didn't jump to conclusions."   The meal goes on, with Kate introducing her family to Melissa Smith at one point of the evening. "Well Maman, did the dinner live up to what you heard?" she asked as they finished dessert.

She replies, "Well, it wasn't quite up to the standard of Bernard's on Beacon Hill, but it was one of the best meals I've had in weeks."  Kate replies, "One thing you can say for Promise City, there is no lack of good food to be had. We'll have to pay Mrs. Smith the compliment of coming back again. 

Let's head over to the Lucky Lady and hear Mr. Barker play. His music is lovely, I'm sure you'll appreciate it." Henry paid the check with many compliments to the chef from everyone at the table, then they all made the walk over to the Lucky Lady for the Saturday night concert.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-two, “Thanking the Committee”, Saturday May 27th, 1882, 7:00 P.M.*

Stanley and Helen Barker have arrived and Stanley has already begun a Beethoven piece. They are seated at one of the tables. Helen is totally caught up in watching her husband and does not notice Kate and her family. They aren't alone long though, as they are soon joined by Nate and Mollie Caudell.  Kate greeted the couple quietly, not wanting to disturb others who were listening. "How are you settling into your house?" Henry asked them, seeing that Kate was a bit uncomfortable. "With the fire, I imagine you're lucky to have found a place."

"We're fine," Molly says. "This is wonderful music" Amelie states. Harry Rote comes over to the table to take their drink orders.  Kate didn't order anything, and it seemed strange to be served here rather than serving; which she would be doing soon enough. Henry and Phil both ordered brandy, and her mother a glass of wine. Once the piece of music ended Kate turned her attention to the table. "I must apologize again for this afternoon, I'm afraid I had bitten off a bit more than I could chew for the day.  How do you like Promise City so far?"

Before anybody else can answer Phillip interjects, "I think it's the best place on Earth!"  Nate Caudell says, "It shows Promise. My friend Henry Pleasants plans to introduce me to the people he's with now tomorrow. He feels that either Mr. Seawell or Mr. Von Zeppelin might have need of somebody with my background."  Mollie says, "Mrs. Kale, tell me a little about this school of yours. Melvin has always been taught by my husband. It will be nice for him to get a new perspective."

"It's still a bit of a mystery to me since I haven't started teaching yet," Kate said with a smile. "I plan to begin simply with reading, writing, arithmetic, geography and history; the usual subjects. Once I replace some of the books lost of the fire I will add agriculture to the curriculum. Metallurgy would seem appropriate here as well, but I'll need to educate myself first. 

After about a month, I plan to add an optional hour to the school day and offer things like chemistry, music, French and perhaps Latin. I would charge a slightly higher tuition for those taking the extra courses. I wish I didn't have to charge tuition at all, but there it is. I have made arrangements with some families to trade services rather than cash, and I plan to admit students regardless of race or sex.  I will admit, I'm a bit apprehensive. I know I have the proper education but I haven't taught before except to tutor Ginnie."

Nate says "You'll do fine Mrs. Kale. It sounds like you have a curriculum all planned out and the layout of your classroom should help to facilitate learning. I've been teaching both children and adults for over two decades now and in that time have seen a variety of different teachers. The difference between a great teacher and a mediocre one is personal inspiration not the formal education. As for metallurgy, the nation's foremost expert on that subject is Michael Seawell, and I have no doubt that if asked he would be willing to give guest lectures."

"I intend to take advantage of the many talented people in town to lecture my students. Education here must be different than in the East. These children need a more hands on approach grounded in the world they live in.  You'd both be welcome to observe, and any advice would be gratefully received. I also plan to keep my students parents as involved as possible, I want them to know what's happening in the school."

Coming off his shift guarding the Indians, Chester arrives at the Lucky Lady with Clarisse. He sees Kate and her family. "Mind if we join you folks? It's been a long day."  "Please, Chester, Miss Townsend. It's nice to see you. May I introduce you to Mollie and Nate Caudell?"  Chester tips his hat to Mollie and shakes hands with Nate. "It's good to meet you both. I'm Chester Martin and this is Clarisse Townsend."   Clarisse greets the pair, "Mr. and Mrs. Caudell. I'm pleased to meet you. What brings you to Promise City?"

Nate says, "A change of scenery. After a lifetime in North Carolina we decided to start fresh. My best friend Henry Pleasants was taking a job here and he convinced us to join him. And Mollie is anxious to be in a place where women are treated like people in their own right instead of just an extension of their husbands."  Chester says, "Then you came to the right place. Women own several of the businesses here." 

Mollie notices Chester's badge and asks, "I see that you are a Deputy. I heard that there is a woman Deputy too. I am anxious to meet her."  Kate says, "She's married to the gentleman playing the piano; I can introduce you once he's finished playing and before she starts the poker game. She and I wanted to talk about making sure we ladies keep our voices when who gets to vote is decided. It's very important, don't you agree, Miss Townsend?"  Clarisse replies, "I..um..I'm not sure."  Chester adds, "She's a damn good shot too. Helen can do trick shots like you wouldn't believe."

Kate answers, "It wasn't so long ago that I wouldn't have been sure either. But over the last few months as I've had to take care of myself I've learned the value of being heard. I no longer have a husband, but I have two businesses and thought and intelligence in my own right. We can contribute just as much as any man, our voices should have equal weight."

An angry look from Helen communicates that they are talking too loud and the table quiets. Stanley does only piano concertos this evening, alternating between the works of Beethoven and Bach. When he concludes he stands and takes a wide bow to the ovations of the twenty-or-so people present. Several of those who came primarily for the concert remain and are served dinner or dessert by Harry and Maria. Others depart. 

The gamblers arrive at this point. Tony Lucky quickly discovers that the offer of free drinks at the Palace was more of a draw than his poker game, as Jim Belden is the only one of his Saturday night regulars who shows up. Job Kane on the other hand has an overflow crowd, given that Jake Cook is out of town and they usually each fill a table and they share many of the same players. 

The first five men seated at Job's table are Al Brower, Neil Cassidy, Zack Morand, prospector Ned Walters, and blacksmith Henry Weller. The final seat is saved for Helen Barker, who is presently having a quick bite with her husband. Brickyard owners and workers Travis Calhoun, Jem Calhoun and Jeremiah Peck all show up to play, but only Jem is willing to play at Tony's table, the other two heading over to the bar to talk with Niles Hoover. 

Once food and drinks are all served Harry Rote takes a seat at the piano bench and begins to play. Clarisse excuses herself from Chester's company and heads to the stage to sing.  Chester kisses her on the cheek. "Knock 'em dead, dear." He asks Kate, "Did Mr. Shaw speak with you about joining his rancher's group?"  Kate replies, "Yes, he did. I need to talk to Nanuet and Sonoma about it. I'm a little worried. They intend to try to put up a slate with the Vigilance Committee with the thought that they could moderate them. I'm not sure I want to be that closely connected to them"

"Would you all excuse me for a moment, I just want to have a word with someone."  She leaves the table.  Chester says to Kate's mother and brothers, "How are you finding Promise City? Kate's been so eager to have you see where she lives. You must be proud of her."  Kate's brother Phillip interjects "I love it here."  Chester says, "Good to hear. Thought about moving out here?"  

Phil looks at his mother and says quickly. "Nope. I have to go to college in the fall, so it's back to Boston for me."   Chester takes a drink, "Oh? What school? I didn't have the chance to go to college. It was the Army for me."  Phil replies, "Harvard. The Army is probably more exciting, but I think I'll stick with college." 

Chester replies, "You should. A man can get a lot done with a degree. If settlers keep pushing the Indians off the land, then Army life will get a lot more exciting. I hope it doesn't come to that. Indians are fierce fighters and have long memories."   He replies, "I'd have a long memory too if someone tried to take my home away." 

Mrs. Seagram says "You have a fine town here Marshall Martin and we are all very proud of Katherine."   He replies, "Thanks, ma'am. It's just Deputy, though. Mitchell Berg is the Marshall around here. I'm glad you all made it through the fire in Tombstone alright." He asks Henry, "By the way, how's the arm? I heard you hurt it bad."

He says, "It's doing fine. Rather annoying to have to keep wearing this sling. I saw a priest and a doctor and both of them said it'll heal good as new." Henry nods toward Clarisse singing on stage. "Your escort has a lovely voice. She doesn't seem the kind of girl to be singing in a saloon, but I suppose you have to expect the unexpected here."

Chester says, "I'll pass the word along. She loves hearing about fans of hers. I'm real lucky to have found her. She moved out here to live with her cousin after her father died. Ruby, who's on vacation now, wanted someone to perform on nights she couldn't. Clarisse still sings at her original place, too. This town is chock full of surprises. Let me pick up the next round."

"Thanks Deputy, that's generous of you," Henry accepts.  Mrs. Seagram says in her French accent, "This Ruby, Katherine writes a great deal about her. What is she like? She and Mr. Cook will return before we leave, I hope."  Chester pauses, then says, "She's a spirited one, that Ruby. She loves life and lives it to the fullest. And she's very devoted to Jake. I'm not sure when they're coming back. The repairs to the Tombstone train station might keep them out for a while." 

Kate stood up walked behind the bar where Niles Hoover was serving drinks. "Mr. Hoover," she began with a smile. "I saw your ad in the paper and I'm so proud of you I could just burst. What is this committee you're on? When did it start?"

He smiles and says, "I guess you could say it started the other day after Bill Watkins shot him mouth off about only human landowners getting to vote." Job Kane's game hasn't started yet so he calls Neil Cassidy over to the bar and also gestures to Travis Calhoun. "Gentlemen, Kate here was just asking about our little Committee." Neil smiles and says, "What would you like to know Mrs. Kale."

She replies, "Just about everything you're willing to tell me, including how to get on it. Are there others beside those of you whose names appeared today? How do you plan to counter the Vigilance Committee? I've heard and idea here and there, but nothing I felt I could really get behind. 

I don't want a fuss made about it, it would play into their hands; but a sign was nailed to the schoolroom door today about how I was going to corrupt the innocent children. I assume it was a reference to my admitting children regardless of race. Your stand in the paper brightened my day."

"Why thank you," Cassidy says. Calhoun says, "Right now there are just the six of us. Kris Wagner wanted to join too but needed to get permission first from his boss Marshall William, who right now is rather preoccupied as Tombstone's Acting Marshall." 

Niles says, "We chose like-minded folks who are a good cross-section of the town. Roger Fly is friends with the Vigilance Committee while Rufus Davis's billiard hall caters to a rougher crowd than most. And my influence is with all the saloons since I supply their liquor. Travis points to Neal and adds, "And without the two of us nobody would have anything to build with, or to furnish with afterwards without Mr. Rixton."

Kate replies, "You gentlemen are wiser than I. It wouldn't have occurred to me to choose members in that way, but it makes perfect sense. Is there anything I can do to help? I've come to love the freedom I have here, and I'm anxious to protect it for myself and my friends."

Neil says, "You're already doing it...opening up your school to all races." Niles says, "Hopefully after Monday's meeting there won't be a continued need for this Committee." Travis says, "We're doing another advertisement in Monday's paper and will add your name to the list if you wish." Neal chuckles and says, "But we might make you pay for it then!" The other two men laugh out loud at that comment.

Kate looked at the men, completely missing what was funny about the comment. "Yes, please add my name. I've never hidden my opinion and I don't plan to start now. You might want to consider keeping your committee together and supporting candidates. Competition is a good thing, although I understand you didn't intend to start a political party."  She took the risk of looking like a fool and added, "I would be happy to contribute to the cost of the next advertisement and consider it money well-spent."

Niles says, "We were laughing Kate because after Chumbley saw the what the content of our advertisement was he gave us a reduced rate." Neil states, "He normally charges $ 20 for a full-page ad but said he'd only charge us a nickel." Travis adds, "We talked him into increasing it to a full six cents, that way all six of us contributed equally."

She smiled indulgently and said, "I should have guessed. Then let me make my contribution by buying you each a drink. And no arguments about it. Do you really think Mr. Fly might make some headway with the Vigilance Committee? I have hope for some of them, but I'm not sure three of the five can be convinced."

He says, "Watkins and Eaton are lost causes, but we're hoping for the other three."  Helen leaves Stanley to go play. Job indicates that he is ready to start his game so Neil excuses himself and heads over to the table.  She says, "I should go as well, I'm supposed to be working after all. Mr. Hoover, I'll just stop a minute with my guests and then be here to help. Gentlemen, thank you all again. I'll be by with your drinks in a minute."

Kate tied her apron on and got the promised drinks. After that she stopped by the table where her family sat with Chester and the Caudells. "I'll introduce you to Deputy Barker as soon as Mr. Kane calls a break," she said to Mollie Caudell. "She takes her poker and listening to her husband very seriously. It's always best not to interrupt her.  I'm sorry to have run away on you Chester. Your question reminded me of something I wanted to talk to Mr. Hoover about. Did you see the ad in the paper today from the "Committee for Racial Equality?" I wonder if Pedro has seen it. It would brighten his day too."

Chester replies, "No problem, I was just talking with your family. I haven't seen the paper today. Me and Nanuet were busy looking into some rustling at the local ranches. We caught them, a bunch of Indians were in the cave with the stolen livestock. Nanuet knows them, too. What's the paper say?"

"There were stories about the fire of course, but the interesting things were the editorials. One from Mr. Chumbley, one from Mrs. Young, and an add from the gentlemen I was just talking to about the importance of all races having the vote.  The elves weren't Apache, were they? I don't believe Geronimo would sanction anything to risk the treaty."

Chester says, "I don't believe so. Nanuet said they were Yavapi. One of them is his cousin, if I remember correctly. Lucky for everyone. The ranchers thought they were Apache and this was planned. Now it looks like it was everyday rustling. Who took out this ad? It's a mighty brave stand. Equality isn't a popular thing."   Kate smiled. "It isn't, but thankfully it's more popular than I thought. It was Travis Calhoun, Neil Cassidy, Rufus Davis, Roger Fly, Niles Hoover, and Cole Rixton."

Two hours pass at the Lucky Lady. Tony's game wraps up early given his small number of players. Clarisse had headed over to the Comique for a short set, then came back to the Lucky Lady for another longer set. Job calls for a break at around 9:30 P.M. at which time Stanley head back to the piano and Helen sits back to admire her husband.

Kate slipped over to Job and said, "Would you do me a favor? Once Mr. Barker is finished, hold off starting your game for just a moment? I want to introduce Helen to someone, and you know how hard it is to get her attention."  Job says, "Sure, especially if the delay changes the mood at the table. It's been an odd night anyway. Weller and Walters are both usually broke by now but they're having a good night. Al Brower's lost twice what he usually gambles, and I'm down close to $ 100 which almost never happens."

Kate replies, "That is strange. Maybe Ruby really is the Lucky Lady after all. There's a lot going on in town right now, I can see where a gambler might become reckless... but how do two who usually have a bad night change their luck so drastically?  Maybe I can get one of my brothers to join in for a while, that might help change the mood too."

Stanley plays until 10:00 P.M. Job Kane remains at the bar talking with Niles and Jem Calhoun. Stanley sits back down at a table with Helen and they share two glasses of good wine together.  Kate took her chance and walked Mollie and Nate Caudell over to the table where the Barkers were sitting.  'Deputy, Mr. Barker, I hope you don't mind the intrusion, but my companions were anxious to meet you. Deputy Helen Barker, Stanley Barker, may I introduce Nate and Mollie Caudell?"

Mollie tells Helen that she has heard a lot about her and that this town having a woman as an official is part of what prompted them to come to Promise City. Helen welcomes the compliment and asks the Caudells to sit and join them.  Kate smiled and got herself out of the way. She had no doubt the people at that table could get along without her help. Still, she kept her ears open whenever she was nearby to make sure things continued to go well.   She also asked Henry if he might take a seat at Job's table when the game started back up.

Job Kane resumes his game at a quarter after ten. Al Brower does not rejoin him, with Jem Calhoun taking his place.  At around 10:30 P.M. a frantic Pierre Jaquet charges into the Lucky Lady, almost knocking over the massive Thom in the process. He rushes inside and yells "Deputy Barker, Deputy Martin, Emergency!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-three, “Saturday Night at the Meeting Hall”, Saturday May 27th, 1882, 8:00 P.M.*

Ruby searches through the gowns, some being a lot more revealing than others. She also finds the white robe for the ceremony that Jane has chosen. She loved it but hoped that Jake didn't have a problem with it being too revealing.   She chooses a gold confection of a gown, low cut on top but lots of material on the bottom. She would save the daring for later. http://fan.inkstigmata.net/satine/86.jpg   She dresses and returns to her room to find Jake and put the finishing touches on her hair and makeup. 

She finds Jake there also getting dressing for the evening. She points to a black suit hanging in the closet. "Is that a tuxedo?" she asks skeptically.  He looks over. "I did not even know that was there."  Ruby shrugs. "I guess it's pretty fancy tonight. But you don't have to wear that if you don't want to, your suit is nice. I'm wearing this," she twirls around in her fancy gold dress.

Ruby keeps her eyes on Jake as he dresses, but is lost in her thoughts. "Baby, I want you to do something for me tonight. Will you try?" 

"I thought tonight you were going to do something for me," Jake replies with a very broad grin. Noticing that she seems serious he adds, "Oh, not that. Certainly, princess, what?" 

Ruby steps closer to Jake and takes his hand. "I want you to ask Red to be Red during Jane's ceremony tonight. I know it might be a bit risky for him but there has to be a way. I think it's really important, I know it would be for Jane and maybe for him too." She pauses, "Has he said anything to you... about Jane?" 

"Yes he has. I think he is smitten with her. I just wonder though," Jake rubs his chin, "Does he really want Jane or is he still chasing the ghost of her mother? Apparently Red felt that his devotions to Jane's mother were mostly one way, that Jane's mother did not care back the way Red did. I do not think that Red is thinking that way, he merely does not understand why Jane has not selected him and seems hesitant to persue her. Can you blame him though? He feels his love was not returned by the mother and now he is faced with the same prospect with the daughter. Even if she takes him to bed, what then?" Jake shakes his head. "If it takes Red wearing his own face to bring this to some conclusion, then I will get him to do so. I hate to see him stuck like this, making no decision and fretting over it." 

"Jane believes she has not chosen him because he is never himself. She is certain that the goddess would never have her chose a false persona, which is what he is when she does her ceremony. Perhaps if just once he was there as Red she would know, they both would know. What happens after they go to bed is their problem. If it's really love, they will work it out, no?" Ruby looks at Jake with an innocent look, one that shows Jake she truly believes what she is saying. 

"What happens before they go to bed is their problem too," Jake chuckles, "But I will convince him somehow. Love is the first step, I agree." Ruby smiles adoringly up at her lover. "Thanks for helping me. I really think Aphrodite wants me to work on bringing people together. These two seem obvious. As long as Red is Red and not someone else I think it will work. I guess we'll see what happens later." She grasps his hand tighter, "And no, I did not forget doing something for you later. I hope you pay close attention to me during the ceremony." "I only have eyes for you, Ruby."   She replies, "I know you do. I just.. well... maybe something special will happen. I hope so anyway." 

Jake looks confused a moment but it passes. "We make times special. We do not need to hope. I will be watching you closely."   She says, "I know you will. I wanted Jane to give us a blessing or something this weekend, her being the priestess and everything, I just thought, you know, with everything we've talked about and been through, it couldn't hurt. But maybe the goddess herself with give us a sign." Ruby's face drops slightly. "Oh, you must think I am really foolish and naive to think that, huh?" 

Jake shrugs, "It would be nice if you were right and I was wrong." Ruby nods, "I guess we'll find out about that too." She kisses Jake on the cheek. "You look so handsome honey, let's go downstairs and show each other off." Jake agrees and they head down.

In Jake's wildest imagination he never would have pictured a gambling hall like the one downstairs to be found in a town in the Arizona Territory. It was like something from New York City or San Francisco. Some twenty more tables have been set up than were there the night before. Each poker, blackjack and faro dealer is dressed to the nines and acting very professional. 

The room already has over 200 people, with more coming in. Jake guesses that there are at least fifty new employees actively working about, all exquisitely dressed in black-and-white attire. The center of the room has a five-foot diameter stone fountain with a statue depicting Aphrodite, Dionysus and Hermes, each holding a pitcher from which champagne is flowing down and into the fountain. The fountain is built upon a thick wooden base with wheels. A trio of waiters with trays of glasses stand beside the fountain offering them to the guests.

Jake meanders near the fountain and obtains a pair of long fluted champagne glasses from the waiter standing in front of Dionysus. "To each god their due," he says and gives a glass to Ruby. "You get yours later," he mutters looking up in turn at Hermes and then Aphrodite.  He lightly taps his glass to Ruby's that results in a delicate 'ting', "To fine drink, luck and love."

"Nice toast baby," she says and puts the glass to her lips. "I hope to experience all three tonight. Now, you should find Red soon and speak with him, I really want this to happen." Ruby glances around the packed room, filled with beautiful people dressed in their best. "This is going to be a fun night."

Mr. Cornelius Van Horne enters the room. He approaches Ruby and Jake and offers to introduce them to some of the dignitaries present this evening. To each guest he refers to them as "Mr. Jacob Cooke and Miss Ruby West, who own a gambling hall in Promise City that I frequented when I visited their community. They in turn have decided to return the favor and Miss. West will be dancing with Miss. Boag later this evening." 

The first couple they meet is Gustov Anton Hoff and his wife Alice Ford Hoff. Hoff is said to be a manager at Seligmann and Company, a freight company and an importer of food and merchandise into Tucson. Hoff says that he also works on consignment for the German Fruit Company, which brings in most of the produce in Arizona from California farms. 

Next is introduced John J. Gosper. Gosper was previously the Secretary of State for Nebraska and served as Secretary of the Treasury to Arizona's previous Territorial Governor John C. Fremont, who streets in both Tombstone and Promise City were named for. Fremont was away from Arizona so much during his four-year term that Gosper was in the role of the 'Acting Governor' more often than not between 1878 to 1881. 

The next man they are introduced to is Anson Peacely Killian Safford, a very short bearded man. Van Horne says "Safford was the Territorial Governor from 1869 to 1877. He was largely responsible for the railroad coming to Tucson and also created the first public school. He is now a partner of Safford, Hudson and Company, a successful financial firm here in Tucson." 

The last person they are introduced to is General George C. Crook, a Civil War veteran and Indian fighter who had fought both the Sioux and Cheyenne before coming to Arizona as the Army Commander against the Apache. He fought the war against Cochise back in the early to mid-1870's and was the one who forced most of the Territory's Indian tribes (including Nanuet's) onto the reservations.

Jake follows along politely, smiling, shaking hands and making small talk.  Ruby is her normal charming self, exchanging dazzling smiles and witty banter with all she encounters. She mentally goes over each person she meets in her mind, trying to commit to memory any distinguishing information. 

She keeps an eye out for Jane, wanting to see the mood of her friend, but keeps close to Jake as they enjoy the new people and the champagne. Some time goes by and they decide to get into a card game, poker if there is a spot for both of them, so they can properly honor Hermes.

Jake and Ruby sit at a poker table where Roy Carterson is the dealer. He is one of the Junior Partners of the meeting house and was the one who Red was teaching to deal back when Jake visited in January. They are introduced to the other people at the table as Mr. John B. Williams, Mr. Stephen Griggs, Mr. Robert F. Bates and his companion Kat Anderson and a half-elf named Sequoia Coville.  "Miss West," Ruby begins sweetly, "And this is Mr. Jacob Cook, also one of the junior partners here. I hope everyone is planning on a fun game tonight."

They stay for a while at the table, enjoying the company but finding the play uninspiring. The excuse themselves and split up, each finding another table to spend some time at.  Ruby realizes she has wandered into a high stakes table, where the men surrounding her don’t believe she can keep up. She surprises them by doing just that, being up about $150 after only a half hour of play. She is extremely excited and giddy, but also determined to win more. The next hand starts off with some high betting but Ruby has good cards and knows she has a shot at winning this large pot. 

Out of the corner of her eye she sees Jane, talking with a man, and she looks out of sorts. Ruby begins paying more attention to Jane than her cards and distracted she loses all she had won plus some. She wants to get to Jane but decides to win back some of what she lost, being angry she lost so much so fast, which she does quickly before excusing herself to find her friend. 

She catches up to Jane and takes her by the arm. “Janie,” she says, smiling and acting like nothing is wrong, “Is everything alright?” Jane replies, “Sure Ruby, why wouldn’t it be?”  Ruby replies, “Oh, I just saw you speaking with someone and you looked upset.” Jane puts her hand over Ruby’s arm. “No, I am alright. I guess our conversation from earlier is on my mind and I am not myself.”  Ruby nods, “I understand. But listen…,” she turns to face her friend, “I think tonight is going to be just fine. Trust me, things will be clearer.” 

Jane gives her a funny look for a moment but it passes. “I trust you Ruby,” she smiles. “Let’s get on stage now, it’s time.”  They head for the stage where they spend the next couple of hours singing and dancing together, taking a few breaks in between to mingle in the crowd. Their performance is inspired and both ladies agree it’s some of the best singing and dancing they have ever done.  By the time the women finish dancing it is around 10:45 P.M. As they leave the stage Ruby sees both Mr. Van Horne and Mr. Allister in the crowd, mingling around and chatting with folks. 

A Faro game now seems to be the main center of attention, with over $ 1,000 at stake. General Crook and former Governor Safford are both participants in the game. Van Horne makes his way over to that table to watch the ever growing crowd around it.   Ruby also makes her way over to the Faro game, very interested in the game AND the players. She watches the game closely, particularly the men, trying to pick up on any tells or other information she can gain.

Jake wanders over to the Faro table next to Van Horne, and attempts to glance up at his face to discern if it is Red and wondering if it could be Richard. Jake has known Red a long time and would not be surprised to find that his friend had made a snap decision and brought the man fully into his confidence. Knowing how hard it was to do the Van Horne voice, he figured he was standing next to Red.   "We do not usually see that kind of money coming up to a turn," He states. "Seems to have gotten folks attention."

Van Horne says, "Ah yes Jacob, but these are men of importance. The sky is the limit on their bet and even if they win the Meeting Hall comes out ahead as they will speak highly of it to their friends."   Jake watches the game quietly for a moment before he says quietly to Van Horne. "I wonder if Mr. Patrick will be present at ceremony to Aphrodite tonight. Ruby thinks it would do him a world of good. I would guess he has not attended any of them, he has always been like that. There must be a way to convince him. Some people believe you can have your desires granted if you just petition the right god or goddess at the right time."

Van Horne gets closer and says, "Jacob me boy, it would not be safe. There are at least fifty people in this room who I have never met before. One of them might know my face."  Jake sighs. "I know." He taps his lip a few times before speaking. "Ruby is learning quite a bit about the Aphrodite ceremony. Interesting thing she said to me, about the goddess never choosing someone with a false personae." Again some silence. 

"Seems to hearken back to an earlier conversation we had. Deciding what was really important, what you really wanted." Jake scratches his chin a bit and continues, "A cloak with a hood, a dark corner of the room, perhaps a window or door way that can only be seen from the stage, there must be a way to lessen the risk if it were something that was important to him. It IS still a risk, and one not worth taking if he is not sure it is worth it. Absolutely sure."

Van Horne replies, "Well, I suppose I could go and change while Mr. Grappini is holding his service and return just as Jane begins her dance. Once she starts dancing nobody, and I mean nobody, will be watching anything except her."  Jake chuckles. "I only have eyes for one woman. That is if I know what is good for me. People might notice who gets chosen though. Have a way to hide your face or keep it from view on the way out."

Red tells Jake, "I think I might be able to find something to at least cover my head, maybe not my face. But if we're in the very front when she makes her selection I could move forwards quick enough if it is me that all they'll see is the back of my head."  Jake nods in reply. "I will see you later, perhaps in a poker game?"  Red replies, "Already taken care of. Be prepared to lose big, you wouldn't start with giving up one-fifth of your share of the saloon so I've arranged for you to have $ 15,000 in chips to lose before we get to that. I'll get the game going in around fifteen minutes."

Jake takes his leave of Van Horne and seeks out Mr. Alistair, and takes him aside so they can speak privately. "I heard a rumor that Mr. Patrick may be attending the Aphrodite ceremony later tonight. You might want to keep an eye on the crowd. We really do not want him noticed while he is on personal business. Especially at the end during the selection."   Allister says, "Yes, I can understand that. Is it absolutely necessary that he show himself?"  

"Are matters of the heart absolutely necessary?" Jake shrugs. "I am rather uncomfortable about the whole thing. Aphrodite's ways are a mystery to me, and I have done my share of fool things over then as well." Jake shrugs again.   Mr. Van Horne starts up a poker game and Jake is eager to join up.   

They follow the plan and Jake wins a few hands and then starts to lose spectacularly.   The final hand comes down to Jake and Van Horne, with the stakes rising until Jake has no money left and reluctantly puts in one-fifth of his share in the Lucky Lady to call the bet.  Van Horne wins.   The game is over and the crowd begins to disperse. Jake, shaking his head and looking disappointed, is heard to say "I will just win it back next time."  It is now ten minutes until midnight at the Three Gods Meeting Hall and it is announced that all games should conclude. The players at the various table finish up and cash out. 

Father Blackstone takes to the stage and makes a long flowery speech that is designed to make both those who won this evening think it was due to the gods who they should show their monetary appreciation too and those who lost should pay tribute to the gods for better success next time. A collection is held with nearly every waiter, waitress and dealer helping to collect it. Blackstone gives a short sermon about Hermes and how he is an under-appreciated god that more should look to.  Jake attempts to look appropriately chastened and surly.

After watching the high stakes faro game Ruby had stayed by Jane's side, more worried about her than anything else. They had shared some drinks and laughs while schmoozing with the 'important' people.  Ruby watches Father Blackstone's sermon with interest but loses it quickly when he mostly speaks about donating to the glory of Hermes.   Ruby leans to Jane, "Do we have time to watch the next sermon or should we go get ready now?"

Jane says, “We should go get ready now, Ruby, we don’t want to be late.” The two girls excuse themselves and they run up the stairs gigging. In Jane’s room they get ready, Jane handing Ruby the gown she saw hanging in her closet earlier.  Ruby slips the white robe over her head, letting the translucent silky material glide over her curves as it falls over her. She adjusts the sleeveless gown quickly before looking herself over in the mirror. 

The gown is long, stopping right at the floor. Each shoulder is topped with a jeweled ring shaped clip made of silver and rubies. She guesses that Jane has this gown made just for her but when she could have done that she has no idea. The material of the robe is attached loosely to the ring and forms a long V from the shoulder stopping dangerously low below Ruby’s belly button. The back also forms the same daring V. Ruby ties the thick silver and gold cording three times around her waist and under her bust, cinching the dress and showing off her curves even more. 

Ruby wraps the long silver arm bangles around the upper portion of each arm. Jane helps her arrange some of the cording in her long hair then uses two hair sticks to pull most of it up. A few stray curls fall out but Ruby is satisfied it’s alluring enough.  Ruby says, “Alright Janie, I’m ready. Let’s go.”  Jane stops her. “Ruby darling, I’m having so much fun with you here. I am glad you came to visit.”  “Me too Jane,” Ruby says hugging Jane, “Believe me I needed this.” Jane hugs her back. “Now, we have to be more serious for the ceremony. It’s important.”  Ruby nods and the two friends hurry back downstairs for the ceremony.

Mr. Grappini is beginning his sermon, with the waiters and waitresses passing out classes to all assembled. Two cases of wine are brought out and uncorked. The wine is poured and the former priest gives a speech about the beverage they are partaking of. It is a French wine from the eastern region of the country grown in vineyards situated in the lower parts of the French Alps. He describes the long history of the vineyard and how prior to the fifteenth century breaking with the church over clerical vs. wizard magics the Greek/Roman Church owned most of the vineyards. He then has everybody sample the wine, which has a rich fruity taste with almost no acidic burn to it. He then draws everybody's attention to the main stage and says, "And not we will honor our third deity."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-four, “The Lynch Mob”, Saturday May 27th, 1882, 10:15 P.M.*

Pierre Jaquet has charged into the Lucky Lady yelling "Deputy Barker, Deputy Martin, Emergency!"   Chester gets up from the table. His chair clatters to the floor. "Excuse me, I got to go." He hurries over to Pierre. Helen Barker follows shortly thereafter, hand on her revolver. "What's going on, Pierre. Is it the shop?"    Kate exclaims, "Good heavens, Mr. Jaquet. What's going on?"  

He exclaims, "Mob...an angry mob...they just stormed out of the Palace and marched down Fremont Street. They're outside of the Marshall's Office with guns demanding that the Indians inside be turned over to them to be hanged! Some of them want to hang Deputy Rodriguez as well."  Chester says, "Son of a gun. Helen, let's go. He's going to need our help."   Kate states, "That's absolute madness! Someone must have gone in there and purposely fired them up. How many, and how drunk are they?"  

Neil Cassidy stands up and exchanges glances with both Travis Calhoun and Niles Hoover. He announces "Gentlemen, it looks like the Committee for Racial Equality needs to back up our words with actions. He then glances towards Helen and Chester and adds, "Provided that you Deputies will allow us to join you."   Stanley Barker quietly pleads to his wife Helen "Five sounds like better odds than two".  Chester says, "We'd be happy to have you. Consider yourselves deputized for this." 

Kate hurried up the stairs where she still kept a stash of bandages and grabbed the bag. "Phil, Maman, I need you to stay here. That mob is between here and the El Parador," she said when she got back downstairs. "Henry would you come with me? I'm not going all the way there, just to the corner by the Comique where we can see and I can help if worse comes to worse."

Helen agrees and Niles hands out weapons from behind the bar to Neal and Travis, taking the shotgun for himself. Jem Calhoun and Jeremiah Peck offer to come as well but Travis says, "If they're looking to hang Indians you two had best head back to your place Jerry before somebody remembers your wife Cornflower."  Chester comments, "I don't know. They might be safer with us."

The Deputies are led by Chester back to the Marshall's Office. There are around thirty men gather outside, many of them prospectors and miners. Near the front of the crowd is Evan Adair surrounded by his men Prosper McCoy, Dave Carleen, Bob Skull and Nick Karp. Other familiar faces in the crowd include Ike Sherman, Porter Norris and Gregory Reston. Chester also spots the two ranch and farm hands who helped them find and apprehend the Indians among the crowd. Nearly all of the men are carrying firearms. 

Chester raises his voice. "Folks! Please go home. The Indians are in custody. They're not going anywhere." Somebody yells out some profanity in response as the Deputies move up to the porch of the Marshall's Office. Only then does the door open and Mitchell Berg walk out. He is holding a shotgun but not pointing it at anyone.    

The Deputies are led by Chester back to the Marshall's Office. There are around thirty men gather outside, many of them prospectors and miners. Near the front of the crowd is Evan Adair surrounded by his men Prosper McCoy, Dave Carleen, Bob Skull and Nick Karp. Other familiar faces in the crowd include Ike Sherman, Porter Norris and Gregory Reston. Chester also spots the two ranch and farm hands who helped them find and apprehend the Indians among the crowd. Nearly all of the men are carrying firearms.  Chester mutters to himself, "I should have guessed they would spill the beans. Too late now." 

Chester raises his voice. "Folks! Please go home. The Indians are in custody. They're not going anywhere." Somebody yells out some profanity in response as the Deputies move up to the porch of the Marshall's Office. Only then does the door open and Mitchell Berg walk out. He is holding a shotgun but not pointing it at anyone. 

Bob Scull yells "You'd best move out of the way and let us through. This is a human town and it's time them redskins realized it."  "Idiots," Kate muttered to Henry and stealthily handed him Tom's pistol. "Bigoted idiots. Do you know how to use that if you have to?"  Chester tells the mob, "Why don't we let Judge Isby figure out if they're guilty or not, huh?"

Even Adair says, "They're just following your lead Deputy. You dealt decisively with Pony Deal and Johnny Ringo, you didn't save them for Isby."   Chester shrugs and yells back, "They should have surrendered then, like the Indians did. You ought to remember that." 

Mitchell Berg says, "Enough of this nonsense. Deal and Ringo chose their own fate, these Indians are safely behind bars and the Judge will get to them Monday morning." One of the prospectors yells out "Aw go to Hades, the only good Indian is a dead Indian. We're just saving the Judge time." Another man yells out "Stop protecting them ya Indian lover." Berg raises his voice louder and says, "I'm protecting THE LAW. These men may very well be hanged, but that's up to the judge to decide." 

Some of the crowd begins to move forward. Helen Barker raises up her pearl-handled revolver. Following her cue, Martin, Cassidy, Hoover and Calhoun raise up their guns towards the crowd. 

Berg keeps his gun lowered still holding the shotgun with one hand. He then reaches into his suit jacket with his other hand and the tea-toteler uncharacteristically removes a small stoppered metal whiskey flask. He pops the stopper off with his thumb, down the contents, then drops the flask onto the porch. He then bellows to the audience "I said enough of this nonsense. I'm telling you men now, walk away right before this gets any uglier."

Kate looked around her, seeing everyone's eyes glued to the scene, then turned her body toward Henry so they were facing one another. "Go with me here," she whispered. "When I stop muttering give me a hug." 

She started fussing with his sling, standing very close and cast a detect magic. Then she leaned forward and hugged her brother, hoping that anyone who might have seen would have just seen a fussy woman giving a man a hard time. Kate turned back to the scene and concentrated on Mitchell Berg.

She hears her father's voice behind her state "I'll take that gun Henry." She turns and see her father standing with Michael Seawell, Judge Lacey, Henry Pleasants, Emery Shaw and a man she assumes to be Ferdinand von Zeppelin. Seawell and Shaw are both armed, the others are not. Seawell turns to Pierre and says, "Looks like the Marshalls could use some help. Could you get us some guns from your shop? That'll save us a trip cross town." Pierre agrees and Lacey goes with him to get the weapon. 

The Caudells have also followed Kate out. "Need a hand Henry?" Nate asks. Pleasants looks towards Seawell and says, "Nate's my best friend. He'll hold up well under fire. He was a First Sergeant at Gettysburg." The men all obviously caught Caudell's North Carolina accent but that doesn't stop Seawell from replying, "Welcome onboard Nate. Just so there's not too many chiefs here you follow my lead." "Yes Sir," Caudell replies. 

They are still waiting for Jaquet and Lacey to return from the gun shop two doors up. Mollie says, "I can handle a gun too." Pleasants replies, "I know you can Mollie, but now is not the time." Caudell said "She's calm under fire. She was with me for over two years back during of the war." Seawell says "Many wives accompanied our Army as nurses too. Stay close Mrs. Caudell, we may be needing those skills as well." Mollie looks like she's about to say something else but another look from her husband silences her.

Kate held up her bag a moment and said, "Bandages. I'm a terrible shot. Can't hit a thing. I know how you feel though, Mrs. Caudell. I'd like to give them all a beating with my own two hands."  Mollie mutters back, "You don't know how I feel. I can do anything they can, Nate and Henry both know that too."   Kate says, "Perhaps not, but when we know each other better you'll see I understand more than you'd imagine. Until then..." Kate made sure none of the men were looking and quickly pulled the derringer from her bodice. "Take this." 

Kate's Detect Magic spell kicks in. She can see that all five of the men from the Palace have magical aura around the barrels of their weapons, indicating magical ammunition. Evan Adair also has on a magical ring and Bob Scull is wearing magical gloves. A group of six men who she has never seen before who are either miners or cowboys also appear to all have magical ammunition in their firearms. One of these six also has a magical vest, another has magical boots and a third is covered in a magical aura indicating a magical disguise. 

She also notices that the shotgun shells inside of Mitchell Berg's gun appear to be magical in nature. She then detects a few drops of magical liquid on his lips and a few more drops on the mouth of the flask that he drank from.  

Minerva has been readying the guest room. The windows throughout the house are open inviting the cool evening air inside. She leans out the window to inhale the perfume of the fragrant desert flowers she has planted just this afternoon. She cocks her head and listens to the sounds of the creatures who roam in the night and catches a faint roaring sound caught in the breeze. It seems to be punctuated by the staccato of angry voices. 

Must be another saloon fight. she thinks to herself before she turns back to the task at hand. She walks into the parlor and smiles at the boy. "There now, you will sleep in a comfortable bed tonight... but If you are anything like your cousin, I am sure that you must be quite hungry by now. I shall see what I can find in the ice box and then we can sit and get to know one another better."  She casually comments to Nanuet. "Must be a fight brewing at one of the saloons. You can hear the ruckus from here. Hopefully it isn't at Ruby and Jake's place."

Nanuet states, "Here my love, unlock the handcuffs and then I will go and see what is going on. I did give my word that I would watch over their house, but I can's see why anything would be going on there." 

Minerva unlocks the cuff from Nanuet's wrist. He gathers his knives and rifle in case the raised voices lead to violence. "Are you staying here or coming with me? Nakomo, it is for your safety that we must leave you here, I am sure you understand" Nanuet says as he cuffs his wrist to a cross beam on the table. "You gave us your word, so please stay here until we return."

Minerva grabs her rifle, a box of shells with regular and magical bullets, and picks up her parasol on the way out. She turns back to Nakomo. "We will not be long."  Nanuet and Minerva head in the direction of Ruby and Jake's house. Once they realize where the sounds are coming from they will approach the area where the raised voices are coming from.   

While that is going on Dave Carleen and Neil Cassidy are exchanging words, with Cassidy indicating that he, Hoover and Calhoun have been deputized. Adair exclaims, "The Merchant's Association didn't authorize that." Helen says, "The bylaws allows the Marshall to make temporary appointments." Meanwhile, Berg remains silent as he looks toward his deputies. Hoover and Calhoun each turn and nod to him.   

Chester then hears Berg's voice inside his head state "Chet, turn and nod if you can hear me."   Chester shouts, "You heard the Marshall, get going." He turns toward Berg and nods. Chester says in a low voice, "Can you hear me? Or is this trick one-way?"  Berg doesn't show any response to Chester's thoughts while first Neil Cassidy and then Helen Barker each turn and nod to the Marshall. 

Nanuet and Minerva heard Chester's voice shouting although they cannot make out the words. They move closer.   Ike Sherman yells to the lawmen and law-woman “Are you daft? We outnumber you five-to-one. Why throw away your lives for a bunch of stinking Indians who Isby will just hang anyway.” Berg remains stiff lipped and doesn’t reply. The other lawmen remain silent too.  Nanuet and Minerva catch the last half-sentence of Sherman's shout as they near the Marshall's Office and Jail from the rear. 

Approximately 100 feet to the north Lacey and Jaquet finish passing out the weapons. Frederick Seagram checks the pistol that had belonged to Kate's husband. "Papa," Kate said and walked up next to him. She dropped her voice to a whisper and said, "That crowd is loaded with magic. Mostly bullets."  In a soft voice he says "Who Princess? Quickly, we're about to go."

Those five," she said, indicating the men from the Palace. "And those six there, I'm not sure if they're Cowboys or miners. That one is hiding his real face with magic as well." She pointed out Adair and Scull, as well as the man in the vest and the one in the boots and added, "They have other things as well, I don't know what they do. Be careful."

He replies, "I will Princess." A shiver runs down her spine as he repeats a pet name he hasn't used for her since the time of the Civil War.  The gathering of war veterans at the intersection of Main and Fremont are all set. The mob some 100 feet to the south haven’t noticed them yet. Seagram says “Okay troops, we’ll walk together, weapons forward but pointed down.” The seven men head southward in a single row across the street.

Kate watched them go wishing she could take that walk with them. There were things she could do with magic, but with Mollie Caudell there it was too risky. It had been chancy enough using the one spell she already had. Still, she mentally considered each spell she had learned that morning, preparing herself in case she had to take the risk. Henry was unconsciously pulling at his sling. "Damned arm," he muttered.

Nanuet pulls Minerva back to where they won't be seen and hopefully not heard either. He quickly casts Sanctuary on Minerva and then Bless on them both. They then attempt to move into a position where they can see and hear the mob but not be easily spotted.

Chester tenses at Sherman's threat. he doesn't  his pistols, but he prepares to do so. His gaze scans the crowd until he finds the two ranch hands. Chester stares at them and shakes his head side-to-side in disappointment. Nanuet and Minerva realize that the closest they can get to this angry mob without being seen is the thin alleyway between the north wall of the Marshall's Office and south wall of the County Claims Office. They approach the rear of the Marshall's Office. 

The Marshall and the Deputies remain silent while an unknown cowboy yells out "We want them elves and we want 'em now."  The Circle-R ranch hand Flynn yells out “Them Indians hurt me bad, it’s time for some vengeance. Move out of the way you fools and let us through.”  Palace Saloon gambler Nick Karp yells out "The only good elf is a dead elf". Several men near him echo that sentiment with one adding "Give us that stinking elf deputy too!" "Rotten elf lovers!" Ike Sherman hollers. 

Minerva and Nanuet both realize that him stepping forward right now would be tantamount to suicide. She too wishes to help, but given her known relationship with an elf it is just as likely that any direct actions by her at this point could be the spark that sets off this powder-keg instead of diffusing the situation. That thought is confirmed when she hears Even Adair's voice, a man who personally hates her, yelling out "Too scared to talk Berg?"  The Marshall and his men remain silent for a few more minutes.   

The Marshall finally speaks up. He loudly states, “What I’m going to do is give you all to the count of ten to lay your weapons down in the street and walk away. You can reclaim your guns tomorrow.” 

Kate's father and his companions are 75 feet away and walking towards the mob, still unseen by the mob and the law officers. 

A crowd of people who had been in the Comique, Lucky Lady and Alhambra saloons gather near Kate and her family at the intersection of Main and Fremont Streets. Another crowd starts to form on Fremont Street across South Street between the El Parador and Rixton's Furniture although those in the area of Elvan blood are smart enough to remain indoors and unseen, watching from the windows.

With each new person who joined the crowd, Kate felt more trapped. She turned to her brother again as they stood against the wall of the Comique on the Fremont Street side. "Stand in front of me," she said, nudging him between her body and the crowd even as she guided him to the fringes.   She checked again to make sure all eyes were on the scene and not her, then quietly and rapidly cast a See Invisibility spell.

Minerva's anger is tempered by fear for Nanuet's safety. "We must get in a position where we can help Marshall Berg without being seen." She scans the area looking for a building with a second story window that would be suitable to shoot from if it should become necessary.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-five, “Dance Partners”, Sunday May 28th, 1882, 1:00 A.M.*

As the priestesses take to the stage Red O'Brien a.k.a. Michael Patrick makes his way out the side door and moves along towards the front. He has on a ten-gallon hat and is also wearing a leather cowboy vest over a plaid shirt. Jake has never seen his mentor duded up like a cowboy and realizes it is unlikely that anybody else ever has before either. 

Red pushes his way through, apologizing with a Texas drawl. He finally stops in front of the center of the stage, with several men behind him complaining about the hat blocking their view. Jake makes his way over beside his friend. Despite the atypical clothing Red's face remains his own.  The women head out on to the stage and begin their routine.

Before Ruby takes the stage she peeks out from behind the curtain to the audience and finds Jake in the crowd, center stage. For a moment she thinks she catches a glimpse of Red next to Jake but she when she looks closer she only sees a big hat. The music begins and Ruby takes a couple of deep breaths before smiling alluring and taking the stage. 

It’s only moments before she is swirling and twirling tantalizingly across the stage, the steps Jane taught her easily coming to her. The brief worry of Jake not liking her costume is quickly banished by the power that begins to grow inside her, similar to the emotions she felt during the ceremony at the festival. 

She concentrates on her thoughts, letting the passion of the moment take over her, guiding her sensual steps and movements. She reflects on Jake, and the simple pure love they have shared over the past 5 months and the passion and other things they have shared too. It was Ruby’s way of praying and thanking the goddess Aphrodite. And wishing, in some small way, the goddess would show her she was happy with them and in turn, would not be taking away all Ruby felt she had earned. 

As Ruby dances around she takes in the crowd as a whole but never makes eye contact with anyone but Jake. Towards the end of the ceremony she stands near him on the stage and stares deeply into those twinkling brown eyes as she continues to dance, hoping to pass to him the intense feelings of desire, longing, hunger… and love that she is feeling.

The dancing on the stage finally comes to a climax at which point Jane moves up to the front and looks upward "Aprhrodite sends her love to us all, we are to return to her all that she has given by loving one another. Do not be bashful, do not be ashamed, love is to be cherished for it is the greatest gift that the gods can give. Go forth from this place now and spread the love that is in your hearts to those who the Goddess has drawn you to." 

While she is speaking several of the waiters have moved fowards with portable folding staircases and have place them in front of the stage before where each of the women has ended her dance. Jane walks forward and descends towards the crowd. 

Ruby momentarily panics when it appears she is heading towards Jake, but she stops at the man next to him who steps forward and their hands clasp together. Ruby sees that it is indeed Red beneath the oversized hat who Jane pulls along behind her towards the side exit. The other dancers are now in the audience, each finding a partner.

Some may have thought that Jake was only being the glib tongued saloon rat when he mouthed the words 'I only have eyes for one girl', but it was true. He was enraptured by her dance, her presence, certainly her sensual beauty, but more the look in her eyes. To Silver Jake Cook eyes were the window on the soul, and he truly adored Ruby West right down to her soul. The extravagant building around him as well as the crowd faded away so that there was only he and her. 

When Jane came down to select Red, Jake was broken free of the spell for only a moment. First, happy for his friend and his chance to find out for sure if there was a future with the priestess. Second, a brief panic that someone might recognize him. He glanced around him to see if anyone was looking at Red or reacting having possibly recognized him. Jake even shifted to block the view of his Red's face as he turned to leave with Jane. His attentions to Red only lasted a few seconds. 

The spell was strong, stronger than any siren song and quickly Jake's eye sought out Ruby West, his Ruby West. All other thoughts dispersed themselves.  Ruby stands on stage and briefly watches with a smile as Jane chooses Red. She knew in her heart that she would and now the rest was up to them. Satisfied her part in their pairing was complete she set her hazel eyes back on Jake. 

She lifts her skirt with one hand and gracefully, with her head held high, almost as if walking on air, descends the staircase in front of her. As she nears the bottom she extends her hand and the nearest waiter takes her hand in his, helping her the final way, still without taking her eyes off Jake. She ignores the sighs and groans she hears as she passes the men and women in the front on her way to Jake.   She stops directly in front of Jake. In her eyes resides a dreamy look. She says softly as she offers him her hand, “I choose you, Jacob Cook.”

A hundred clever and witty lines flash through Jake's mind, but none of them seem appropriate. Words, which have been the staple of Jakes way of life, suddenly seem inadequate. He just nods, smiles at her and accepts her hand.  She grips his hand tightly and leads him though the crowd, towards the stairs. 

Once they are out of sight of the crowd Ruby falls against the wall and pulls Jake close to her. Jake realizes she is breathless, but also something else is in her eyes... She touches his face lightly then runs a finger across his cheek to his lips and finally asks, "Did you like it?"   He answers, "It was sensational. I am moved and captivated."

"Good," she whispers, barely audible. She puts both hands on his face before leaning in and kissing him. She holds back the emotions inside of her, kissing him sweetly. 

Ruby speaks no words as they ascend the stairs to their room. Jake opens the door and is surprised to find candles on every available dresser and flowers petals strewn on the floor and bed. Ruby had gotten so proficient at the lighting of the candles that Jake does not hear her speak, he only notices her wave her hand and they begin to burn, casting pale dancing lights around the room. 

She continues into the room, stopping near the bed, before turning back to face Jake. At that moment Ruby felt so alive, so free, so powerful and so scared all at the same time. Scared but not worried, not afraid of dying or getting shot or hurt, not scared for her or her friends, just in awe of the power inside her and what might happen this night. The feeling of love was overwhelming her and she only hoped that Jake felt it too. She also felt the intense power of love, the love of the goddess and the love of Jake, like she had never experienced before. Ruby was truly happy and content and she let a small smile slip onto her lips. 

She reaches up and pulls the hair pins out, shaking out her long hair around her. It held the curl from being up so long and looked very different than any style Ruby would normally wear. Full and bouncy yet neat and almost tame. Almost. With her face free from her recent worries, Ruby seems younger. 

As Jake gazes upon her, she changes as if in a vision. Some of the womanly swells and curves fade, a couple of inches off her height recede, a bit of fullness to her face is added and before him stands a twelve year old girl. Dressed in ‘proper’ clothing she had the top buttons of her long sleeved, high necked cream colored blouse open, her deep rose colored skirt was doubled up, tucked up into the waistband revealing her knees and, standing next to a deep blue lake, her shoes and stockings were no where to be seen. 

Surrounded by a group of boys, mostly older then she, she still seemed herself as she laughed and flirted with them all. Suddenly she pulls a ring off her slender finger and makes the announcement, “I tire of all this attention and will save you all the trouble of competing for my affections. Which ever of you fine gentlemen finds this ring,” she holds it up high letting them get a good look as the sun glints off it, “My ring, I promise I will one day marry. I will bestow all my love, attention and everlasting devotion to that man, never to leave his side!” And with a giggle she launches the delicate platinum ring into the lake, where it lands with a loud ‘plink’. Then she adds, “AND, of course, my fortune.” And with that all the boys throw off their shoes and dive laughing into the lake, save one. That boy turns back to Ruby and says seriously, “I WILL find that ring Constance, and you will be loved, for the rest of your life,” before he also dives into the lake, leaving a speechless Ruby behind. 

Jake blinks and the vision is gone. Her height and sensual curves returned, Ruby West is standing before him. Surrounded by flowers petals and basking in the candlelight, striking in her white gown with her long red hair framing her face, she is looking back at him adoringly. He remembers what she told him about that time, about the marriage that was arranged, about her running away. It must have been a bittersweet moment, he thinks, that profession of love and the painful events that followed. What should have been a joyful transition into young adulthood was instead the end of the carefree happiness of childhood. Right here, right now, there was something about her face that harkened back to the beginning of the vision. Something that seemed to Jake to be of the carefree happiness of childhood, but something much more. The look was something richer and more complicated, and though he knew it, he remembered anew that she was looking at him.  "Jake?" she asks.  

"Sorry my love, I was lost in the moment." He moves forward and halves the distance between them. A small part of him wants to protest, is distrustful of whatever power of magic or divine intervention that would deign to interfere in their lives. Several other more vocal parts of him strongly suggest that small part shut up and be still. "I would say it warms my heart to see you so happy, but since my heart is on fire with passion I do not rightly know what to say." 

With love in her eyes and in her heart, Ruby stands before Jake, full of her own passion and devotion for him. She tugs on the cording that is wrapped around her waist, loosening it. Silently she puts a hand on each shoulder and gently pulls the jewels off her shoulders. She lets her silky gown slide off her lightly tanned arms, then the rest of her body and it falls to a puddle around her feet. She stands before him, bared body and soul, and cocks her head slightly. Smiling softly as Jake looks her over, she curls a finger towards him. “Come and make love to me baby,” she says simply, “You don’t need to say anything more.” 

Comically wishing that his borrowed tuxedo would conveniently fall to the ground as well, he nods once almost imperceptibly. He removes his clothes without ever once taking his eyes off her, and wordlessly joins with her in the bed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-six, “Guns Blazing”, Saturday, May 27th, 1882, 10:30 P.M.*

Minerva's anger is tempered by fear for Nanuet's safety. "We must get in a position where we can help Marshall Berg without being seen." She scans the area looking for a building with a second story window that would be suitable to shoot from if it should become necessary.

Minvera motions for Nanuet to follow her to Rixton's furniture across South Street from the Marshall's Office south wall. They look around to be sure that they are not noticed carefully make their way over to the building. 

During the long period of silence with the lawmen Berg is giving instructions to his Deputies. They telepathically hear him say, “Deputies, I’m going to tell them that they have until a count of ten to lay down their arms. Any who are planning to comply should start to do so by the time I reach five or six. I figure the others will try to shoot at us on ten, or on nine if they have any brains in their heads. 

We’ll all fire together on eight. Shoot to disarm, not to kill. Leave Adair and his boys for Helen, the rest of you focus on whoever is directly in front of you. I’ll take the ones in the back, I've got some special ammunition that will just put them to sleep. Once you’ve fired your first shot shift two steps to your right to throw off their aim. Get into the building if you’re hit or when you’re empty, Eddie will have the door open and he’s got loaded weapons for you to grab once you’re inside.” 

The Marshall finally speaks up to the mob. He loudly states, “What I’m going to do is give you all to the count of ten to lay your weapons down in the street and walk away. You can reclaim your guns tomorrow.” 

Once inside the furniture store, Nanuet and Minerva race up the stairs and into a room overlooking the street. They have an excellent view of the front of the Marshall’s Ofice from this vantage point. Minerva opens the window and places magic rounds in her new rifle. She carefully aims her rifle at Adair and waits.

At the Marshall's mental command, Chester takes a deep breath and cocks both pistols slowly so as to not draw attention. He glances left and right to make sure the others are ready. He picks out a couple men from the group of six to shoot at. He'll slowly release his breath as the Marshall prepares to count down and thinks to himself “Stand down, you idiots. This'll tear the town apart.”

Kate held her breath as she scanned the crowd without seeing the telltale glow of an invisible person. Her father and the other men continued resolutely forward and she tried not to imagine the worst. She was too far away now to affect the outcome with magic, and so could only keep her eyes open and shout warning if it was necessary.

Bob Skull yells out a profanity to which Berg’s reply is that he begins the count.  The Marshall loudly states, “One…..….Two..……” Evan Adair smiles and his men remain firm, as do the group of cowboys standing near Ike Sherman who Kate had focused upon. 

A few men begin to comply with the request, placing their weapons on the Street.  Seeing that, Ike Sherman yells out over Berg’s count of three and four, “He’s bluffing, he doesn’t have the guts.” “But she does,” one miner says noting the broad smile that Helen Barker’s face is now wearing. “She’s just plain nuts,” another miner states as he sets his rifle down onto the ground. 
A few more follow his lead, trying to save face by muttering about how they don’t feel right shooting a woman. Berg has now reached the count of “Six”.

Minerva and Nanuet are in position in the northeast corner of Rixton's second floor bedroom overlooking the intersection of Main and South. They hear the Marshall counting. He is at "Six" when Chester yells   "Here we go. Drop your guns while you still have time." He notes several losing their nerve. "There you go. That's it. You too Adair. Like you said, I dealt with Deal and Ringo. I'm not going to hesitate."   While Chester was speaking Berg stated “Seven". Chester finishes by the time the Marshall exclaims "Eight".

Compete pandemonium immediately follows the discharge of the weapons from the Marshall and his five Deputies. Berg fires the first barrel of his shotgun above the crowd and to the left, with what appears to be an explosion of buckshot going off a few feet immediately above the heads of ten or so men to the north rear of the group. Kate notes a magical nature of the confetti-like sawdust pieces that rain down upon the men. Hoover fires his shotgun low, intentionally striking between two men standing in the front with enough fragments hitting the closest legs to cause both men to fall down. 

The other four Deputies all fire their revolvers, with Calhoun managing to get off one shot, Cassidy and Martin each getting off two shots and Barker getting off four before any shots start to be returned from the mob. Calhoun’s shot misses his intended target but hits the man behind him, Porter Norris, in the side. Neil Cassidy manages to hit the gun arms of both men before him causing them to drop their weapons, one of which discharges when it hits the ground with the shot hitting the wall of the adjacent County Claims Office. 

Smoke billows from Chester's Remingtons as he fires at the cowboys near Sherman. Chester's skill shows as both shots hits their marks. The wounded men grab at their bleeding arms and drop their weapons.  Helen Barker expertly hits Evan Adair’s hand, breaking his trigger finger. Her second shot manages to incapacitate two of his men, going through the vein of Dave Carleen’s gun arm and continuing on into Deacon McCoys’s right shoulder. Her third shot hits Nick Karp’s gun hand but he had moved it just enough that although bleeding he still has control of the gun. Her fourth shot take’s off Bob Scull’s right thumb causing him to drop his shotgun and howl out in pain.

When the lawmen begin to fire Minerva squeezes the trigger.   Kate gasped as the gunfire began. She kept her eyes on the crowd despite what was happening, concentrating on the shot Mitchell Berg had made, trying to decipher what it was.  As ordered, Chester takes a couple steps to his right. He re-cocks the hammers and looks for more armed men in the crowd. He sees one and fires at him with both guns.

Evan Adair moves in reaction to Helen's shot, causing Minerva's to strike his right shoulder rather than the head she was aiming for.  Four of the men in the mob panic, drop their weapons and run. Another three dive to the ground for cover.   

Around a dozen men are still standing and return fire at the law officers. Most of the shots miss. One shot hits Neil Cassidy in the upper thigh. Two bounce off of Chester’s coat. Nick Karp’s aim is on target, hitting Mitchell Berg in the center of his chest.  Berg staggers back and then fires off the second barrel of his shotgun before collapsing against the wall. Helen Barker peripheral vision saw Berg get hit. She has only one bullet left in her gun, which she fires directly into Nick Karp’s heart. “I’ll just tell Mitch he moved,” she says softly to herself. 

Berg’s second shotgun blast has exploded with the start of another rain of magical confetti. One of the men standing beneath the blast, the one who Kate saw was covered in a magical disguise, is waving his hands and stating gibberish. One of Chester's shots misses completely. The other shot harmlessly bounces off of the leather vest of the cowboy that it hits.

Cassidy grunts in pain. Chester asks, "Are you OK?" He hears Berg fall to the ground. Without turning his head, he yells, "Eduardo, Berg's been hit. Get him inside, on the double." He continues to fire at the same man. Chester grimaces, I guess me and you go to the same tailor.  Still tucked behind her brother, Kate cast another spell. Her finger pointed at her father and then at Chester and she began to whisper. "Papa, the man in the magical disguise is casting magic. Stop him!"

The war veterans are still around forty-five feet from the scene and moving forward very quickly. Frederick Seagram hears his daughter's message. He stops, raises his gun and fires. His shot hits the man waving his arms who collapses onto the ground but the man's spell has already begun, with a short gust of wind rising up and blowing the magical confetti away from the group of men. Michael Seawell turns his head and says in an angry tone "Seagram, I didn't give the command to fire yet." 

On the porch, Eduardo has opened the door and immediately moves forward to drag the Marshall inside. Travis Calhoun also moves back to help move Berg inside. Helen Barker is barely missed by another two shots, with one ripping through the fabric of her skirt, as she dives through the open doorway into Marshall’s Office. Calhoun and Rodriguez drag Marshall Berg through the doorway right behind her. 

The men who had been in the area of effect of Berg’s first shotgun blast lose consciousness and collapse. The walking wounded begin to flee the scene, with Deacon McCoy and Dave Carleen huddled around the wounded Evan Adair.

Kate paused, waiting to be see if the gunfire was over. The bag of bandages felt heavy in her hand and she considered running around the block toward the Doctor's office to get to the Marshall from the back, but she wasn't certain there was a back entrance into the office.  Chester watches Kate's father shoot the wizard. "OK, gents. It looks like we have some help. Neil, Niles, if you want to go inside, go. This is more dangerous than you signed on for."

Nanuet can't believe the mob scene exploded so quickly into so much violence and mayhem. 
"Minerva, I have to go check on Berg, keep me covered from up here."  Nanuet makes his way back down the stairs as quickly as possible. Before heading outdoors he begins the prayer for the spell hold person and then opens the door. He keeps to cover as much as possible and will attempt to use the hold person spell on anyone he sees aiming at him. 

Minerva keeps her eyes on the scene below and protests "It's much to dangerous for you to go..." but Nanuet is already gone. .." out there." she finishes. "Meirde!" she mutters and stomps her foot before turning back to the window to watch for Nanuet's exit of the building.

The area of Fremont Street is now so filled with gunpowder smoke that it is starting to get hard to see. That actually works against the cowboy wizard's attempt to keep Berg's magic away, as the gust of wind clears the smoke around the fallen wizard's five companions and Ike Sherman, making them most visible and easier targets. The three lawmen standing on the porch fire at them, with Hoover starting to back up towards the door at Chester's urging. Four members of this group are struck by bullets from the lawmen but only one falls. The other five then let loose at the three remaining lawmen standing on the porch. 

Neil Cassidy gets struck in his gun arm but remains on his feet, transferring his gun to his other hand. Several bullets fire towards Chester. One nicks his right ear and makes a very nasty hole in his hat, another bounces off of his coat and the most serious strikes hits him in the inner thigh of his right leg. It is painful but like Cassidy he remains on his feet. With both Cassidy and Martin facing forward and the sounds of battle around them they do not notice when Niles Hoover gets hit by a pair of bullets and collapses onto the porch.  Just as Hoover falls to the porch Minerva aims and fires toward his assailant releasing another magic bullet into the fray.

Chester curses as he gets hit. He coughs from the billowing gunsmoke. "Neil, Niles, fall back. The office is a more defensible position." He says over his shoulder, "Eduardo, hold the door open, we're coming in. Helen, cover us." As he's backing up, Chester realizes that he can't see Hoover in his peripheral vision. "Hades! Neil, Niles is down, help me get him inside." He drops his guns and bends down to grab the fallen man.

Minerva's shot is on target and strikes the man who shot Niles Hoover in the forehead, the man falling dead into the street. This leaves four members of the mob standing and still returning fire at the lawmen, Ike Sherman and the three cowboys beside him. They each fire again at the three remaining lawmen, with Neil Cassidy being struck again, this time in the left elbow, causing him to drop his gun. "I'm with you Chester," Neil says, but the smoke is so thick they don't immediately see Hoover. 

"Henry, I'll be back," Kate said, unable to stand by passive any longer. She darted across the street toward the Alhambra and into the alley next to it that should lead to the alley between the Marshall's office and the Claims Office.  Mollie Caudell follows Kate.

Kate waited until they were through the alley and moving toward the Marshall's office before she spoke. "I'm about to do something that could get me hung, and I'm trusting you to keep it a secret. If I tell you to run, run."  Mollie laughs and says, "I'm good with secrets. I'm also good at breaking society's rules."  Kate nodded although her nerves still showed in her face. "I believe you."  They made it to the back corner of the Office, and Kate looked around to make sure no one could see her, aware she was directly behind Doctor Eaton's office.

“DROP 'EM, RIGHT NOW!” bellows the voice of Michael Seawell as the row of seven ex-soldiers charge onto the scene, stopping just shy of the pile of bodies lying in the street. Several of the still standing shooters swing their weapons to the right to deal with this new threat.  Emery Shaw locks eyes with the group’s leader and yells “Don’t do it Thayer. You’re facing two generals, a colonel, two majors, a lieutenant and a first sergeant, every one of us combat veterans.” 

The man Shaw was talking to lowers his weapon. His companions do likewise with Ike Sherman being the final one to do so. “I’ll remember this Lacey,” he exclaims while glaring at the store owner. “You do that,” Judge Lacey replies.  The shooting has no sooner stopped when Helen Barker charges out of the office with a Colt Revolver in hand. She smiles at the war veterans and says "Good job, thanks for your help." She then tells Chester and Neil "You're both wounded, get inside, we'll keep things under control out here." 

The crowd gathered over by Rixton's includes Roger and Janet Fly, who had been enjoying a late dinner at the Promise City Hotel with his brother Camillus Sidney Fly known as 'Buck' and Mary Edith Goodrich Fly known as 'Mollie" as well as Roger and Janet's friends Doctor James Eaton and his wife Beth. Eaton has already retrieved his bag from his office and charges forward with Roger and Buck Fly heading towards Niles Hoover and Doc Eaton going towards the man who Frederick Seawell had shot. 

Nanuet has made his way across the street as well. Roger Fly tells him "Please go help those in the Marshall's Office, if these idiots see an Indian out here they might start shooting again. We'll deal with this."   Kate Kale and Mollie Caudell now reach the alleyway between the Marshall's Office and the County Claims Office.  Minerva cover's Nanuet as he makes his way over to the Marshall's office and then hurries down the stairs to assist the wounded. She kneels in the dirt and begins to tend the wounded.

Nanuet listens to Roger Fly's instructions and nods in acknowledgement. He continues to stay behind as much cover as possible and heads into the Marshall's Office. "I'm here to help, I'm a healer. Who's got it the worst?"    Deputy Rodriguez is holding Marshall Berg. Berg's chest is covered with blood and he is now unconscious. "He's barely with us," the Deputy states. 

Nanuet immediately heads to Berg and casts cure moderate wounds on him. He then removes the regular three-inch stone on them to cast the Cure Critical Wounds spell from the necklace.  

Kate heard Seawell shout and the shooting stop just as she was getting ready to cast a spell. "Oh thank heavens. My secret will have to wait for another time. They'll be needing us now," Kate said breathlessly and ran out with her bag of bandages.  She moved toward the Marshall's office, looking for the lawmen first. "Thank you, Papa," she whispered, knowing he'd hear. "I'm not sure if he's wearing something that's hiding who he is or if he used a spell. Either way, he shouldn't be allowed to leave until we know who he really is." Even as she spoke she was rolling up her sleeves and looking for someone to help.

He then finishes checking the man who Seagram had shot, telling some gawkers to "Get this one over to my office. Find a wagon, I don't want him losing more blood." Kate concentrates and casts a minor spell that Gonzales has showed her, concluding that the unconscious wizard is wearing a magical disguise that is contained in his belt buckle. 

Minerva has arrived on the scene and assists with the wounded sprawled out on the Street as Eaton heads up to the porch where Roger Fly is with Niles Hoover. "How is he?" the Doctor asks. Fly looks up at his friend James Eaton and states, "He's dead Jim."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-seven, “Shootout Aftermath”, Saturday, May 27th, 1882, 10:45 P.M.*

As Doctor Eaton left the wounded man and the others went to find a wagon, Kate knelt down next to the man and pulled out her bandages, looking very busy staunching the wound. Mollie Caudell was still with her, mostly blocking her from sight. She quickly grabbed the belt-buckle and ripped it off saying quietly to Mollie, "Don't ask how I knew to do that."

The disguise strips away to reveal a human with major burns on his head and arms. The entire right side of the man's face is an ugly purple and black burn scar and his right eye appears to be destroyed as well. He has no hair on that side of his head either, just more scars. Both of the man's arms are badly burned although the hands have either been healed or were magically protected at the time of the fire.

Kate screamed and shuffled away from the burned man. In her minds eye she saw the burning men running from the ranch where the Cowboy Gang had held Nanuet and Chester. Could someone really have survived that? She had only intended to reveal an identity, but that was not what this man had been hiding.

Minerva continues to do what healing that she can. When there is no more that she can do, she moves from one dead man to the other, praying over them and discreetly checking them for artifacts and identity. She notices Kate and gives her a grim smile in acknowledgment before continuing with her task.

While the Doctor, Priestess and others help with the wounded Seawell has himself, Caudell, Seagram, and von Zeppelin cover the area with their guns to make sure that nobody else draws weapons. Helen Barker urges the crowd to disperse. Pleasants, Lacey and Shaw pick up all of the fallen and dropped weapons lying on the street. The newspaperman Chumbley is running about taking notes on what transpired. 

The four men most wounded men, including the one with the older burns, have now been lifted up and hauled off in carts over to Doc Eaton's Office. He heads over there to operate, accompanied by Roger and Buck Fly. Minerva exhausts her healing spells taking care of many of the less severely wounded. The only magical item that she comes across in her travels is the belt buckle that Kate had removed and dropped in her shock over seeing the burnt man.   Town undertaker Richard Lester has arrived to take away the bodies of Niles Hoover, Nick Karp and the cowboy who Minerva shot who is identified by his friends as Philemon Grove. 

Inside, it has taken a considerable amount of time but Nanuet's spell has worked to force the bullet out of Marshall Berg's body and restore the damage that is caused. When a few of the Indian prisoners begin to comment about Nanuet helping whites Neil Cassidy draws a gun despite his badly wounded arm and threatens to shoot the next one of them who speaks. Berg remains unconscious but Nanuet determines that he will live. The spell has physically drained Nanuet. Helen reenters the Marshall's Office and asks, "How is he?"

"He'll live" Nanuet says as he wipes his hand across his brow, then looks for something to sit on. "I'm pretty tired from that healing spell, but I'm not done yet. I still have some more healing I can do, who else needs to be healed?"  Helen points to Chester and Neil and says "Both of these men do. Thank you Nanuet, we're all in your debt."  Nanuet casts his last two cure moderate wounds spells on Neil and Chester which is about all the strength he has left. 

She then notices that Travis Calhoun is sitting in a chair, white as a ghost and shaking. "Were you hit?" she asks. He shakes his head no. She says, "You need to get yourself a drink and then to bed, you're in shock." She helps him outside and seeing Peter Lovelace from the Rio Grande. She yells, "Peter, help Travis out. See that he gets home safely."

Kate had continued to move through the wounded and help where she could with bandages and experienced hands. She choked back tears as they took the body of Niles Hoover away. Not more than two hours ago she had been speaking to him, so proud of his stand. And she was still proud that he had backed up his words, but she mourned the price.  She went inside the Marshall's office and looked at Neil Cassidy's arm, cleaning the wound and carefully wrapping it.  Minerva finishes the grim task of taking care of the dead and wearily walks into the Marshall's office to check on Nanuet.

He sees Minerva enter the office and smiles wearily in relief. "You're OK, thank the Gods.”  She then lowers her voice and tells him “Niles Hoover isn't so lucky, I didn't get here in time to save both him and Berg" he says as he hangs his head. "Let's go check on the... ummm... house" Nanuet says looking to Minerva for a supportive arm.

Kate went over to sit with Chester, checking his bandaged wound. "You've got to stop getting in these situations, Deputy," she said, trying to be light. "Nanuet will take care of you, there's nothing more I can do." A few minutes later her father and brother came into the Marshall's office looking for her. "Thank you, Papa," she said quietly. "I... Maman and Phil are still at the Lucky Lady. Someone will have to tell Job Kane about Niles if he doesn't....." She stopped and hid her face, unable to go on.  Neil Cassidy looks up and asks "What about Niles?"

She lifted her face and met his eyes. "The doctor was too late, there was nothing.... I'm so sorry. He stood up for what he believed in, and he died for it."  Chester exclaims, "What? No, that can't be... Damn."    A somber feeling of gloom falls over the Marshall's Office. 

Neil then kicks the floor and exclaims, "This was my fault. I volunteered us for this. He'd still be alive if not for me."  "No," Kate said firmly. "It's no one's fault but the one who pulled the trigger. Niles wanted to back up his words and show that mob that they couldn't run this town. Every moment was a chance for someone to do something different, to change things, but none of us can see the future. And we cannot live blaming ourselves for that."

Minerva places her arm across Nanuet’s back for support and wraps his arm across her shoulder. She looks around the grief stricken room and nods her sympathy, knowing that now is not the time for empty words of comfort. "Come, Nanuet. You must rest." He leans heavily on her barely able to stand as she leads him out the door and down the street.  

Chester tries to get up, but his leg gives way, sending him to the floor. Nanuet help him up. "Thanks. And thanks for saving Mitch. He got hit bad. Kate, did Niles have family? I never asked him. Neil, it isn't your fault. I could have told you to go home, but instead I deputized you." 

Clarisse pushes her way into the room, tears streaming down her face. "Where's Chet? Is he alright?" She sees him and runs over to him and hugs him tightly. "Oh, Chet. I heard there was trouble here and then we heard guns and someone said people were killed. And I thought... I thought..." She buries her head in his shoulder and sobs.  Chester holds her tightly. "It's OK. It's OK. I got wounded, but I'll be better soon." He looks up at Helen with a grim look. "What about Adair and his gang? How many did we get?"

Helen replies, "Dick Lester took three bodies away, including Niles. Mitch didn't want us to kill anybody....I'm afraid one of the dead was my fault, Adair's main gambler Nick Karp. I got distracted by him shooting Mitch so my aim was a bit off." Neil Cassidy just nods upon hearing that, his having played poker with Helen enough to know when she's lying. 

She says, "The other dead guy was Phil Grove, works out at the Thayer Ranch. Janet Fly said that he was the one who shot Niles." She looks to Chester and Neil and says, "I guess the aim was a bit off for one of you too. But the smoke was pretty thick then so don't worry about it."  Stanley Barker arrives to make sure that his wife is alright. Helen says "I'm fine, but the Marshall got hurt pretty bad. Nanuet saved him." Emery Shaw and Judge Lacey come inside with the weapons they had gathered. Helen takes the weapons and locks them up, also helping Eduardo unload and secure the other weapons. 

When they are done she asks Shaw and Lacey to help bring Marshall Berg over to her house saying, "We shouldn't leave him alone until he recovers. Stanley will help keep an eye on him." They leave with the Marshall.   Helen then looks to Neil and says "You handled yourself well out there Deputy Cassidy. How about continuing to wear the badge at least until the Marshall is back on his feet." He replies, "I'd be honored to, but I don't actually have a badge yet." She smiles and says, "That's easily fixed." She takes one of Berg's keys and opens a desk drawer, removing a badge that the tosses over to him. 

She then says, "I guess that's it then. I'll stay here with Eddie tonight to watch the prisoners. Neil, Chet, patrol the town for the next hour or two to make sure there won't be any more flare ups, then go get some sleep. We'll see you both in the morning."  

Chester says to Helen and Eduardo, "Keep your eyes peeled. Who knows if someone else will try again." He pats them on the arm as he leaves. "Clarisse, I'll stop by after I check around. Let me walk you home first." Chester reloads his guns, keeping all chambers loaded. After dropping Clarisse home, he walks a circuit around town, paying close attention to Cassidy's Lumberyard, the Barker's Photographic Studio, and the Lucky Lady. Once he's done with the patrol, he'll check with Stanley Barker about Berg's condition.

Neil turns to Kate and Nanuet and says, "Somebody needs to go tell Harry Rote about Niles. He'll probably take it hard, they've been friends for years, long before they arrived here in Promise City."

"I'll do it," Kate said wearily. She got to her feet and smoothed her ruined skirt oblivious to the blood spattered on it as well as caked on her hands and under her fingernails. Without speaking her father and brother flanked her on the walk back. They entered the Lucky Lady together and the few people still there stared. Amelie's eyes quickly ran over each, seeing her husband and son were both fine, she zeroed in on her daughter. "Jacqueline, are you well?" 

"It's not mine mother. Excuse me. Harry, Job, can I see you in the kitchen?"  She preceded the men into the kitchen and waited until she had their attention. "You heard the gunfire. The mob was made up of men from the Palace and a few other miners or cowboys. The Marshalls shot to disarm, the crowd wasn't so kind." She wanted to look away but forced herself to meet Harry's eyes. "Niles was very brave. He stood his ground and.... He was shot twice. There was nothing the Doctor could do. I'm so sorry," she finished as her voice broke.

Harry breaks down and cries. Job pauses and then says, "We need to get word to Ruby and Jake".  Kate put her arms around Harry in mute sympathy, knowing words could do nothing. It was a few moments before she answered Job, saying, "They went to Tucson, but beyond that I don't know how to find them."  Job says, "Well, there's nothing more we can do about it tonight. Come on Harry, let me help you upstairs." 

Kate sees Maria standing in the corner crying. As Job took Harry away Kate went to Maria and put her arms around her. "I'm sorry, dear. So sorry."  Kate brings Maria upstairs and gets her tucked into bed. 

Nanuet walks back to the cottage with Minerva's assistance. He looks as though there are several moments when he wants to speak, but each time he stops himself. He slips through the door and inside the modest cottage, glad to be in a place of comfort away from the prying eyes of Promise City. "We must check on my cousin, and unlock his handcuffs, allow him to at least be free in our home."

Nakomo appears to have been resting but sits up as best he can with the restraint upon hearing others in the house. As Nanuet enters the room he says in their native tongue "I heard a lot of noise, white man's weapons, what has happened?"

Nanuet shakes his head and wipes a tear from his face. "A terrible thing has just happened Nakomo. A mob of men demanded the others in the jail for their own brand of justice. The lawmen and their allies stood their ground, but at least three men were killed and many others wounded. I have a feeling that this is only the beginning." Nanuet takes the keys and unlocks his cousin. "There, you are free to do as you wish here within the cottage. I know it is far from freedom, but if you were to leave the building you would be putting your life at risk."

Minerva tends to the exhausted Nanuet, getting him a plate of food and settling him in front of the fire. She offers food and drink to Nakomo as well before she makes herself comfortable with a glass of wine. She speaks with Nakomo explaining to him what happened and asking him to give her his word of honor that he will, under no circumstances leave the house. They discuss the situation until very late before they settle down, spending the night at Minerva's.

Kate heads back downstairs. Job has sent the few remaining customers home and locked up. He asks Thom to walk Kate back to her house.  When they walk by the intersection of Main and Fremont Streets it is surprisingly calm. She sees Neil Cassidy on patrol a block to the south but nobody else is out on the streets. A block to the north the Palace Saloon also looks to have closed up for the night. Kate arrives back at her home.

Back at home, Kate spent several minutes looking in a Ginnie as the girl slept curled up in her bed. Earlier she had wondered if there might be violence against her home but had convinced herself that she was borrowing trouble. Now she wasn't so sure.   In her own room she cast her last cantrip to clean the blood off herself. Once she was ready she climbed into her own bed, pulled her knees up to her chest and cried the tears she had held back in public. It was a long time before sleep came. 

When Chester arrives at the Barker home Stanley is setting out linens on the couch for himself to sleep on, having put the Marshall in the bedroom. Berg is still sleeping soundly but appear to be breathing comfortably. Stanley says, "I'm hoping he'll sleep straight through the night, that would be the best thing for him. And that you so very much Chester for helping to keep my wife safe." 

Chester resumes his patrol. The only one he sees in his travels is Chumbley, who is scurrying about from place to place gathering information for his newspaper.  Chester visits Clarisse. They sit together in the parlor, until he falls asleep. She continues to hold him, until she drops off as well.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-eight, “Putting things into Perspective”, Sunday, May 28th, 1882, 6:45 A.M.*

Morning came unwelcome but late, and Kate pulled herself out of bed. Ginnie was already gone, and her family would be going to Miss Florenica's services this morning, so she had some time to herself. She dressed herself in her prim blue and headed over to the Barkers to check on Mitchell Berg.

Stanley greets her at the door. "Hello Mrs. Kale. How are you?" When she asks about the Marshall Stanley says, "Oh, he left after dawn. He's like most men, insisted he had to go take charge. He did seem much better. He said he was heading straight back to the office and jail to see Helen and Eduardo."

Kate replies, "Thank you Mr. Barker. Clerical healing is something else, isn't it? Amazing that he can be up and around already today. Still, I hope he's going to take it easy, it was still a traumatic thing and he'll be needing rest. I wanted to tell you how much my family enjoyed your playing last night. My mother was impressed especially. I may have to bring them to the Comique next Saturday so they can hear you again."  After a few more moments Kate said goodbye and walked to the Marshall's office.

The Marshall's Office is locked but Eduardo unlocks it once he sees who is outside. Kate enters to see Berg seated in the chair behind the desk. His complexion is still off, possibly due to blood loss, and he lacks his usual alertness.  Eduardo and Helen are both in the office. She says to Kate, "Good, I'm glad you're here. Help us talk some sense into this man, he says he's going to resign as Marshall because of last night.”

Kate states, "I certainly hope not. Considering what's happening, there's no one I trust more to be our Marshall. Think what would happen in the next Merchant's Association meeting. Adair will certainly object to anyone he thinks might actually uphold the law and stop him from getting his vigilante justice.   I saw what you tried to do. You gave them a chance, and even after that none of your people shot to kill. There was no talking that mob down, Mr. Berg. It took courage to make the choice you did."

He states, "That choice got Hoover killed. Besides, it might be a moot point anyway, word is that Ike Sherman and Evan Adair are going to call for me to be stripped of my badge at the next Merchant's Association Meeting anyway. Right now they're both over talking to Fisk about bringing me up on murder charges."

Kate moved next to the chair where he was sitting and pulled up another. "Listen to me," she said and leaned forward. "Niles Hoover made his own choice. He chose to leave the safety of the Lucky Lady, he chose to stand with you for what he thought was right.  I won't argue the legality of any charges those idiots might try to bring; you know the law far better than I. But if you resign, they win. Do you really think they can go before the Merchant's Association get anyone to support them when they were the ones out there stirring up a mob? They may have a few like-minded people with them, but most of the members have a lot more sense." 

She impulsively took his hand and said, "Mitchell you made the hard choice in support of the law. We need a man of strong conviction like you. What happens to us if men like Adair can chase out honest man after honest man until they get what they want? Don't do their work for them."

Helen interjects, "Listen to her Mitch. Look, It'll be at least another week-and-a-half until registration for the candidates for office closes. Don't make any hasty decisions right now."  Kate adds, "I'm sure Chester would agree as well. It's easy to see how much he respects you. Take some time. Rest and recover and get your mind clear. Don't make a decision you'll regret. Or one that we'll regret."

Berg nods. Helen says, "Speaking of Chester, him and Neil will be along soon. Mitch, I want you to accompany me and Stanley to Church. I have a sneaking suspicion that Miss. Florencia's sermon today might be really worth listening too. I see her to be one to speak her mind and convey the feelings of the gods."

Kate let go of Berg's hand and folded her own in her lap. "Yes, Miss Florencia is not one to hold back. I should go. I just wanted to check in on you and make sure you were getting plenty of rest. Clerical healing makes your body whole again, but you still need to let it recover. Mrs. Barker, I felt foolish yesterday after I'd brought you that sign, but after last night... I know there's nothing to be done, but I hope you'll keep your eyes and ears open?"

"I will" she states, "And so will my Deputies." Berg finally smiles and says "It looks like you have matters well under control Acting Marshall Barker."   Helen says, "Hey, don't blame me for that, Chumbley came up with that one himself. He says he thinks it will help the women's rights movement for tomorrow's meeting. And you can take the job back later today or tomorrow once you're feeling better Mitch." 

Morning arrives and Chester wakes with a start. He checks his pocket watch and gently shakes Clarisse. "Dear? It's morning. You got to get ready for church and I got to get to the office." She rubs her eyes. "After what happened last night, do you have to go? Come to church with me." 

He replies, "You know I can't. With the Marshall hurt, we're short-handed. Things may be calm now, but a flare-up is always possible."    She says, "That's what I'm afraid of. Mr. Hoover was so nice to me and now he's gone. I worry every time you go to work."  He answers, "If I don't do this, Adair and his boys will take it as surrender. We don't want him running this place. If you thought things are sinful now, wait until he is elected mayor. I can't let that happen."

Chester reaches the Marshall’s Office, missing Kate by just a few minutes.  He explains his concerns to the others.   The other law officers agree. Neil Cassidy arrives soon and Eduardo and Helen are dismissed. Neil glances towards the prisoners and says, "So what's the story about these guys Chester, I hear you were the one who arrested them."

Chester strikes a match and lights a cigarette. He offers Neil and the prisoners cigarettes. None of them take him up in the offer. He says, "The other night at the Lucky Lady some of the ranchers were complaining about some recent thefts. Me and Nanuet offered to look into this for them. If they're going to be a part of this town, it doesn't hurt to give them a hand. Anyway, they thought it might be Apaches breaking a treaty Nanuet had struck between us and them. So we stopped by a couple ranches and talked to Will Flynn and Amel Renner. 

The four of us tracked the thieves back to a cave in the Dos Cabezos Mountains. We asked them to surrender, but they answered us with gunfire. We shot back and wounded a couple of them. Flynn got hit too, but Nanuet fixed him up. Turns out that Nanuet recognizes them, part of his tribe or something. Since we were outside of the town limits, I asked Sheriff Hunter to make the official arrest."

Chester tells Cassidy, "Thanks for helping us out last night. If you hadn't been there, who knows what would have happened." He continues, "I'm glad there are people willing to put their money where their mouths are. This could mean trouble for the lumberyard. It took a lot of guts to defend Indians, especially thieves."

Cassidy replies, "Trouble? With the business? More Half of Tombstone just burned to the ground, I'll be selling every board I can for the next two months. I've already arranged for Morand Cartage to haul everything I currently have over there this next week. Terrible shame that fire, I lost a saloon there that I had a quarter-interest in."  Chester laughs. "I forgot that Tombstone will be knocking down your door for wood. Too bad about the saloon. Are you going to rebuild that?" 
He states, "Oh sure, of course we will. Tombstone is still a rich boom town. But for the next two weeks my business partners are going to be working as lumber agents instead of saloon owners."

After leaving the Marshall’s Office Kate heads over to the El Parador. She is pleasantly surprised to Manuel Gonzales sitting at a table while eating his breakfast and reading a newspaper. She approaches the table and asks him when he got home.  He replies, “Less than an hour ago. According to the paper I missed quite a bit of excitement last night.” Kate is surprised that Chumbley managed to get the story to press so soon and comments about that. 

Gonzales says, “He says he was up all night working on it. Apparently some people began to call the incident the “Elf Gunfight”, as the jailed elves were the intended target of the mob. Chumbley didn’t want that name to stick so he decided to instead call it ‘The Promise City Shootout of 1882’ and will use this morning’s paper to get that name circulated instead. His story doesn’t even reference the race of the prisoners.”

She states, "You know, behind all that talk Mr. Chumbley has quite a sharp mind.  It was ugly, Grandpere, and I'm glad you didn't have to see it. My father and a few other veterans backed up the Marshalls, but by the time they were armed and moving forward the shooting had already started." She dropped her voice and went on. "With so many people there, I couldn't do much of anything. I did warn Papa that one of the men was using magic." Kate went on and described what she had seen with her detect magic and the items some of the men had. 

"The disguised man was terribly burned. I think he was at the farmhouse when we rescued Nanuet and Chester. I don't mind admitting I'm scared. I'm scared for all of you here, and I'm scared for Ginnie and I after that sign got nailed on our door yesterday."  "Sign? What sign?" he asks.  

Kate shook her head. "We went out in the morning, and when I came back someone had nailed a sign on the schoolhouse door. Ginnie asked around and found out it was Kirby Watkins who did the dirty work. It said 'CONDEMNED! Condemnations to those who would use this building to corrupt the minds of innocent youth with falsehoods!' I don't think many people saw it before we pulled it down. I suspect it has to do with me allowing children of all races. I'm sure I'm overreacting," she finished. "Last night just upset me. Losing Niles...." 

She was quiet for a moment, but her hand brushing against her pocket reminded her of the telegram Ruby had sent. "I got this yesterday as well," she said, turning it over. "I couldn't understand all of it. I was going to ask Sonoma about it today, or Morgana if Sonoma didn't understand."

Gonzales reads the content of the telegram from Ruby. He says, “Okay, I don't get all of this but it appears that I am needed in Tucson. I still have one transport spell left so I guess I’ll head off there right away. Not sure what she needs but I'll find out." He picks up the newspaper and adds, “Might as well bring this with me to inform them of what happened. I will see you later my little Sandpiper.”

Disappointment was plain on her face as her teacher readied himself to leave again so soon. "I wish you didn't have to leave, I feel safer with you here. But something important must have happened for Ruby to send for you." She stood up and kissed his cheek. "Please, tell them about Niles before they read it there if you can. Come back soon."

Minerva had stayed up most of the night revising her sermon for the Sunday service. She leaves the house at dawn and makes her way to the church to meditate and ask for guidance from her gods. When the people begin to arrive she is sitting, trancelike on her pillow, the flute resting in her lap. When the bells strike 8:00 A.M. , the Priestess rise and gently lays the flute on the pillow. She turns and with a slow regal step she walks to the podium and stands silent before the congregation, her face drawn and grim as she looks accusingly around the hall. 

"My dear brothers and sisters, a terrible thing is transpiring in our beloved town. HATE is attempting to worm it’s way into our community and we are allowing it to gain entry. THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE! she bellows. The Hate that is festering in our midst must be stomped out and crushed as ruthlessly as one would destroy a venomous snake, before it spreads it’s poison into the life blood of this town. Before it destroys us all.”  Grief becomes evident in her soft tone as well as her posture. She places her hands on either side of the podium and leans forward as if what she is about to say is too much to bear without its support. 

“Yesterday, A good man died protecting the rights of the Citizens of Promise City to live free from this malevolent scourge that is threatening to take over our town. Let us take a moment and remember the life and bravery of Senor Nialls Hoover and all that he stood for. He died doing the Will of the gods… protecting YOU from the HATE, and for this he will surly be rewarded in Olympus. She pauses and lowers her head in grief before she continues in a strong determined voice. 

“I have said this before and I shall continue to repeat it until ALL understand the dark power of hate. HATE corrodes the personality and eats away its vital unity. HATE destroys a man's sense of values and his objectivity. It causes him to describe the beautiful as ugly and the ugly as beautiful, and to confuse the true with the false and the false with the true. It clouds his mind, deafens his hearing and hardens his heart to the WILL OF THE GODS! We MUST NOT allow it to take hold and flourish! 

There are those in Promise City who have chosen the dark path of hate and bigotry to gain wealth and power. They use hate to subvert and dominate others to their will and increase their power. They have chosen a path in direct opposition to the gods, a path of dark destruction over the path of light. You know who they are! They live among us! Evan Adair, Prosper McCoy, Dave Carleen, Bob Skull, Nick Karp Ike Sherman, Porter Norris and Gregory Reston are but a few who have chosen this hate path. I say to you that Their glory shall be their doom! For no man or woman is a match for the gods! It is OUR DUTY to be sure that they and others of their ilk either change their ways or are cast out. 

"But how do I do my duty to the gods, You ask? You DO THAT by helping them to see the light, and failing that by removing their power, by not voting for them or what they stand for, by doing business only with those who embrace one another as brother and sister. NOT by shooting one another down in the streets! 

. Yes, there ARE times when the gods demand blood and it was not so long ago that they demanded that brother take up arms against brother to cleanse the earth of hate and bigotry with their mortal blood but the blood that was spilt yesterday was not spilled at the hands of the gods but by the hands of Hate. Let us not fall prey to that evil power. 

We have it in OUR power to rid this town of hate without blood sacrifice. Minerva has given us the divine gifts of Reason and Wisdom, We have the power of the Vote, the power of Commerce and Community. Let us use these powers to evoke change and drive the hate from our world and make our town peaceful and whole.  The Will of the gods will be done for the gods always get their wish. The question before us this day is, what methods will we use to carry out Their will and at what price to our loved ones, our community, our mortal souls?"   And leaving the question hanging in the air, she turns her back on the crowd, moves to sit upon her pillow signaling the end of the service

Several dozen people in the congregation come forward and speak to her for the hour following the service. She noticed a despondent Marshall Berg sitting in the audience and her words seemed to bring some comfort to him. He left with the Barkers. 

Out on the street Chumbley is selling the latest edition of his newspaper to those leaving the service.  Kate meets her family immediately following the service. She has rented a carriage from Drovers to take them out to her ranch for the day. Ginnie decides to remain in town.

Minerva speaks with those who have stayed behind, offering comfort and support while re-enforcing her sermon. When all are departed she steps into the street and greets Chumbley. She purchases a newspaper before heading home. Buenas Dias Senor Chumbley. What is the news of the day?"

He says, "Here you go, keep your nickel, consider it my donation for all of your good works. "  Minerva thanks Chumbley, and returns home.  

The Promise City Mirror is dated Sunday, May 28, 1882. The front-page story has the bold headline *“Three Killed in Shoot Out!”* Beneath it is a smaller headline banner reading *“Lawman, Gambler and Rancher perish in Promise City Shootout of 1882” *

The story begins on page one and continues onto page two. It reads: 
_What began with an arrest of some cattle rustlers and chicken thieves escalated last night into a full-scale gun battle between the town’s officers of the law and an angry mob. A group of approximately three-dozen men led by a rancher who had been shot by the arrested rustlers marched to the Town Jail and demanding that the prisoners be turned over to them for hanging. Town Marshall Mitchell Berg refused to give up his prisoners and ordered the crowd to disperse. 

Two spokesmen for the mob, store owner Ike Sherman and saloon owner Evan Adair refused to leave. Marshall Berg called forward his deputies and gave the crowd until a count of ten to lay down their arms, although few did so. Immediately following the count Marshall Berg and his deputies begins firing at the crowed who then began to fire back at the law officers. Several witness claim that Berg had fired prematurely although that has not yet been confirmed. When the Promise City Shootout of 1882 was finally over there were eighteen wounded and three dead. 

Order was quickly restored through the intervention of a group of Civil War veterans led by retired Colonel Michael Seawell. Members of his group included long-time Promise City residents the former Lieutenant Judge Lacey and former major Emery Shaw. They were joined by four newcomers to the town who were the former General Henry Pleasants, former Major Frederick Seagram, former First Sergeant Nate Caudell, and Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin formerly a General in the German Army and an official observer during the Civil War. All were Union Army veterans except for Caudell who served with the North Carolina 47th Infantry. 

The wounded were treated through the combined efforts of several residents of the town namely Doctor James Eaton, Greek/Roman Priestess Minerva Florencia, Celtic/Mexican Priest Thomas Valdez, Elvan Healer Nanuet and schoolteacher Katherine Kale. 

Marshall Berg was among the six most seriously wounded. At the time that this story went to publication all six of these men were still undergoing treatment but were expected to survive. Those other seriously wounded were Claude Buckley, Mike Moore, Porter Norris, Jasper Ordway, and Ken Wagner. Acting Marshall Helen Barker stated that Berg would have perished if not for the timely arrival of Nanuet. Father Valdez treated Ordway. Doctor Eaton operated on Buckley, Moore, Norris and Wagner. 

The twelve less severe wounds were Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy, Deputy Marshall Chester Martin, Evan Adair, Gordy Bryson, Dave Carleen, William Flynn, Denny Garvin, Art Huntley, Deacon McCoy, Amel Renner, Bob Scull and Stephen Weaver. 

The three deceased were gambler Nick Karp of the Palace Saloon, rancher Philemon Grove of the Thayer Ranch and Deputy Marshall Niles Hoover who co-owned a number of business interests in town including Hoover’s Liquors and the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. Grove will be buried later today, Sunday May 28th, in a private service out on the Thayer Ranch. Hoover and Karp will each be buried in town tomorrow, Monday May 29th, in separate services. _

Most of the remainder of the newspaper consists of advertisements and editorials. There is a lengthy editorial on page six by Chumbley stating that racial intolerance was a root cause of the riot and appealing to the town to promote equality. The editorial specifically makes reference to the elf Nanuet and half-elf Valdez who helped to save the lives of the wounded. There is a short article stating how the gunfight the previous July between the James Gang and Arcade’s Gang, which had been called the Promise City Shootout should now be referenced as the Promise City Shootout of 1881. 

There is a full-page notice on page nine announcing that a wake for Deputy Marshall Niles Hoover will be held at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon on Sunday evening. The funeral will be held at noon on Monday at Lester’s Funeral Parlor followed by the burial on Boot Hill. 
There is a similar notice on the back page, page twelve, for Nick Karp. It also indicates a Sunday night wake, this one at the Palace Saloon, at that services will be at 2:00 P.M. on Monday at Lester’s Funeral Parlor followed by the burial on Boot Hill.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Thirty-nine, “Delivering bad news”, Sunday, May 28th, 1882, 8:30 A.M.*

At the Three Gods Meeting House the next morning, barely awake, Ruby nuzzles Jake’s neck and purrs sleepily into his ear, “Let’s be decadent and stay in bed together all day darling. I don’t ever want this feeling to end.” Ruby rubs her hand smoothly over Jake’s belly, hoping to convince him. 

"All day? Heh. At least all morning." He gets a wicked smile on his face, "I always felt that a freshly seared rib-eye was appropriately decadent second thing in the morning. No need to rush first thing...." Jake pulls Ruby on top of him. They snuggle up and kiss, and even though they are still not fully awake being together comes more natural to them than sleeping... 

There is a knock on Jake and Ruby’s bedroom door at what they consider to be an ungodly hour.   They hear Richard's voice on the other side saying, “Mr. Cooke, Miss. West, you have a visitor waiting for you downstairs. And I’m afraid that there is also some very bad news to report. There was a major gunfight back in Promise City. Your deputy friend has been shot and killed." 

Richard then adds, “Your visitor is downstairs having breakfast right now in the main room with Mr. Van Horne. He also brought you a newspaper that describes the gunfight. I’ll leave it here by your door.”   Ruby stops kissing Jake, and just stares at him with a funny look on her face. "Did you just hear that? I think I'm still dreaming, I thought I heard someone at the door and it wasn't good."

Jake froze at the words. "Hermes," he hisses. "Not Chet." Jake then mutters an obscenity before delicately moving some hair away from Ruby's face. He calls out, "We will be down in a few minutes."

Ruby's face drops, and her eyes go blank at Jake's reaction. He had heard it too, she wasn't just having a horrible nightmare. Her eyes fill with tears as she slowly pulls herself away from the warmth and comfort of her lover, feeling like her own body weighed a 1000 pounds. Finally she speaks as she sits up in the bed, supporting herself with her arms. "I knew something bad was going to happen, I had a feeling it would. If we were there we would be dead right now." She pauses. "Oh, poor Chester." Ruby can't hold back anymore, she throws her hand to her face and begins sobbing. 

A few minutes go by before she numbly crawls out of bed, taking the soft white sheet with her. She retrieves the paper from the door but doesn't read it, instead handing it to Jake. In shock she wanders back out the open door, "I'll go see who is downstairs."  As Jake takes the paper as Ruby disappears from view. 

She quickly makes her way down the three flights of stairs to the main room, where the only two occupants are Cornelius Van Horne and Manuel Gonzales, sitting together and each eating plates with fried bacon, Spanish-style omelets, corn bread and strawberry jam accompanied by large mugs of fresh coffee.

Ruby wipes her eyes and approaches the table. She sits without asking again blinking back some tears. "Mr. Gonzales... so glad to see you..." she struggles with the words as she tries to be polite but is just too numb. "What are you doing here?"

Gonzales stands, sensing Ruby's anguish he rushes over to her and gives her a long deep hug. Mr. Van Horne says, "I think I'll leave the two of you alone. You should have privacy despite the size of the room, the only one in the building usually up at this hour on a Sunday is Richard and he's out in the lobby."  Gonzales continues to hug her deeply and says, "It's alright my little bird, even a Golden Eagle is allowed to cry. It is hard to lose a friend." He then adds "I am here because you called for me. You sent a telegram to Promise City which I only just now received."

Ruby buries her face in Gonzales shoulder and continues to sob for long moments. Finally she lifts her face to him with tears streaming down her face. "Oh, that's right I forgot. On our train ride here Wyatt Earp came to us and threatened us. Well, actually he threatened you and Madge, he accepted Jake and my's honest answer. He thinks one of us told of his being invisible. Somehow whoever attacked him knew he was and we were the only ones to know what happened. I wanted to warn you," she sniffles and wipes her nose with the back of her wrist. 

"I know you can take care of yourself and you didn't even look like yourself but Madge... she is alone and he could really hurt her. I am very worried about her, and even us too." She breaks into more sobs, "I am tired of people getting hurt and dying." She buries her face again and grips his shoulders tight in a hug.

He returns the hug and says, "I appreciate the warning. I came to the same conclusion after Chumbley's paper on Friday mentioned Wyatt Earp being alive. He was seen in Tombstone, saved the life of Kate's brother in fact. Madge is safe, he won't find her. Nor is he likely to find Mr. Austin."

He says, "I'm afraid that it was my fault. My other apprentice Morgana was summoned along with her friends to Tombstone. Since they had run-ins before with Earp I wanted to warn her about him being there under the cover of invisibility. I thought she would just use that knowledge for her own self-protection, I didn't expect her to tell the Sheriff."   "Morgana told the Sheriff?" Ruby shakes her head. 

Ruby breathes a long sigh of relief. "I just... I didn't know if you would know. I don't understand how could someone have known?" She sighs again. "It seems we missed a lot." Ruby is quiet and she hangs her head. "What happened to Chester?"  He says, "I only know what I read in the paper myself. It indicated that he only received minor wounds from the confrontation."

Ruby's head snaps up, "What? Richard said he was dead!" She wipes her face again. "I didn't read the paper, I just came right down." She starts to cheer up a little bit, "So he's ok? Who died? What happened?"  Gonzales releases her and says, "Kate didn't want you to have to read about it first but they wouldn't let me go upstairs. I told him to let you know that Deputy Marshall Niles Hoover had died."

"Niles?" Ruby's face drops again. "Niles is dead?" The tears well up in her eyes again. "I guess I should read that paper," she says sadly, "How could he have gotten mixed up in a gun fight? And did you say Deputy Marshall?"   Ruby wipes her eyes. "Can you get us home? I don't want to... to miss..." Her words break up and she is unable to finish speaking.

He replies, "No, I can't. I've now already used both of my transport spells today. You'll have to take conventional means back. That's why I felt the need to wake the two of you, otherwise you wouldn't be able to get back in time for Hoover's wake. There's a train leaving for Tombstone in around forty-five minutes and another one heading to Wilcox in around two hours. Either one would get you onto a stagecoach arriving in Promise City this evening."

Upstairs, He sits there naked, reading the paper and shaking his head. He says aloud, "Damn fools, the load of them. Stupid time for Hoover to grow principles. All that and they didn't even manage to kill Adair." Jake sighs and goes about getting dressed.   

Clothed plainly with the newspaper under his arm he enters the large empty room. He walks somberly to where Ruby and the elderly wizard are and says, "Buenos dias, senor. I am pleased to see all the troubling events of the last several days have not brought harm to you as well."

Gonzales says, "Well, those events are about as new to me as to you. I was away and got back to Promise City only around two hours ago. I hadn't even finished my breakfast at the El Parador when Kate sent me off here to fetch the two of you. So I'm afraid that I can't tell you much more than what you read in the paper."

Ruby nods her head. Jake comes to join them but she doesn't make eye contact with him. "I guess I should go get ready to leave then. I'll be down in a bit." Ruby excuses herself and returns upstairs, heading for Jane's room. 

Not anxious to be in the room packing just now, Jake stays with Gonzalez for a few minutes talking. "Ruby appraised you of our little encounter with Wyatt Earp? At the time I felt that heading back to Promise City then and there would have made the already suspicious Earp convinced we were involved."  He says, "She spoke briefly of it. That man is dangerous. But he is visible now and without the means to make himself invisible again so should be less of a danger."
Jake replies, “I would not say he is less dangerous. We will just have to be happy that he is not invisible." Jake relates the conversation with Earp to Gonzalez. "There, you know what we know."  

When they finish speaking, Jake says, "I suppose I should be packing. Ruby has got it in her head that being in Promise City is not safe for us. I cannot seem to make her understand it is not Promise City, though I will not deny it is not the safest of places, but our getting involved. Most of the trouble we have been in is because we were helping out our friends. She somehow thinks that all our problems go away if we just move." Jake shrugs. "Since all Hades will be breaking loose in Promise City, I do not think I will be changing her mind anytime soon."

Gonzales says, "I agree with your assessment. Most of your trouble has been because of your friends, although the trouble with Adair she started entirely on her own when she slapped him and then stole away business from his saloon with her singing. Running away from problems is never the answer, fixing them is the answer."   He sits back down at the table and takes another bite from his second interrupted breakfast of the morning. He looks back up and adds, "As for Hades breaking out in Promise City, isn't freedom worth fighting for? Your county seemed to think that it was around twenty years back."

Jake answers, "Yes and no. Freedom does dead folk little good. Seems to me the last war was just a bunch of politicians sending boys off to kill each over excitable rhetoric. Some good did come out of it, but the price was just too damned high. There should have been another way. Just because I wear a gun low on the hip does not mean I like using it. If folks talked more, negotiated more and thought a bit more... well perhaps guns would not be fired so often." Jake looks thoughtfully at Gonzalez and then laughs, "Listen to me go on like some know it all preacher. Enjoy your breakfast senor, I will return shortly and be ready to travel."

He says, "Okay, as I told Ruby, there is a train leaving for Tombstone in around a half hour and another for Wilcox in around ninety minutes. You should be able to catch a stagecoach from either town that would get you back into Promise City in time for Mr. Hoover's wake."  Jake nods and leaves to pack his belongings. 

Ruby knocks softly on the door. "Janie, it's Ruby. I need to speak with you."  Jane doesn't immediately reply. Ruby knocks again and hears "Wha...it's too damned early. Whoever you are GO AWAY!"  Ruby wipes her eyes and knocks again, "It is VERY important Jane, I need to speak with you now."

Ruby hears some grumbling and knocking around in the room. Jane opens the door. She is wearing a slate blue terrycloth bathrobe, her hair is disheveled, make-up is smudged and she in no way resembles the usually glamorous Priestess of Aphrodite that Ruby knows.  In a surly voice Jane exclaims, "What is so damned important that it can't wait until a decent hour?"

Ruby sighs. She knows just how the priestess feels. She pulls the sheet tighter against herself and says, "I'm leaving. There has been some trouble at home and one of my friends was killed. I wanted to say goodbye before we left."

Jane screams at her "What! You can't just go off and leave me! Not now! I need you here! What if Red has different expectations after last night! This could ruin everything! You can't encourage me to take him as my lover and then just run away when I need to talk to you the most!"

"Did you hear what I said Jane?? One of my friends and business partners was MURDERED. I HAVE to go. Believe me, I don't want to. Actually, I was going to speak to you today about the possibility of staying here permanently. I had a bad feeling and look what happened. I know it, if Jake and I had been there one or both of us would be dead right now. And I just can't do that, Janie. But I have no choice, I have to go back now.  How did last night go? I guess the goddess pointed you in the right direction."

Jane's voice raises higher "You do have a choice! We're your business partners now! Jake owns part of this place now! Let your other partner back in Promise City take care of it! I need you here with me! Last night....that now messes everything up! I need you here to help me! Don't run away when I need you most!"

Ruby tries to remain calm but the tears begin welling again. "No Jane, YOU and JAKE are business partners. Jake has no responsibility to me and I have none to him. I am not a partner here.  As for the other stuff, come with me to the room and talk to me now while I dress and pack. I'll help you in any way I can."

"I thought you loved me! Fine, run away!" Jane exclaims. She steps back into her room and slams the door in Ruby's face.   Ruby blinks hard as the door is slammed in her face. "That's what I do," she says quietly to the door, "I run."  She glumly returns to the room. She mindlessly pulls on some clothes and shoves her other belongings into her bag as she continues to cry.

Her belongings packed, Ruby stands before the mirror and begins brushing her long hair. Her face already looks pale, her eyes red and puffy. The emotions of last night, which she had so longed to hang onto, were already disappearing and there was nothing she could do about it. 

Her heart was heavy with dread thinking of returning to Promise City. In times past she would have never attended a funeral, never cared enough about anyone to do so. Now she had no choice. Suddenly, the city with her home in it, the place her friends lived, the location of her business and what she thought would be her life long home was the last place she wanted to be. 

The old familiar feeling of being held down, like there were heavy chains around her ankles, was returning. She wasn't free to do what she wanted and this time it was because of the bonds she had let herself make.  She knew one thing. She could not stand by and watch the people that she loved get hurt, or worse, die. She knew she wouldn't survive that misery. And there was only one thing her unimaginative mind could think of to do. Ruby resumes brushing her hair, sullen and devastated at the turn of events.

Jake enters the room and stares at Ruby for a moment before he goes about collecting his own items. "I am going to miss Niles," he says without expecting an answer.   Without turning her head Ruby looks at Jake in the mirror. A fresh remark begins to come out of her mouth but instead she smartly stays silent. She finishes brushing her hair then puts her brush in her bag. 
"My things are ready," she says quietly, then sniffles. 

"Jane is very angry with me for leaving early. She hates me." Ruby plops down on the bed and picks at the blanket as she watches Jake pack. "She says all I do is run away, and she's right." Silence.   "You know, I was really hoping the goddess would send me a sign last night, for doing the ceremony. Even though I felt really good, between me and you, she didn't send me one. At least not one that is readily apparent to me at this moment. I know you don't want to believe they do things for us and all...but...well," she slaps her hand down on the bed in frustration, "Ugh. Forget it. I can't explain it  I don't need to tell you how I feel, you already know. Let's just go and get this over with." Ruby grits her teeth, trying not to cry again as she waits for Jake to finish.

Without much care Jake stuffs his clothing into the travel bags. As he ties the last one shut he says, "She could not be more wrong. Who stood by her when Johnny Ringo came threatening her? I do not rightly see how going back to Promise City for Niles Hoover's final services is running away. He was a good man and a friend in his own way, if the well wishes at his departing mean anything to the gods then I will be there granting mine." 

After a pause, Jakes starts to say something and stops and then instead says, "You feel a kinship with her because of the goddess, but what has she ever done for you? What risk has she taken on your behalf? When you needed her, was she standing beside you? No, you do not need to answer to me, just yourself. I will never ask you to justify your friends." Jake opens the door before lifting travel bags. "If you think about it, you do not have to search too deeply to know who are your true friends. I wonder if I have done a disservice to Red with my meddling last night? I will not say anything against her to him, let them make their own way."

Ruby picks up her bag and starts dragging it to the door. Without looking at him she says, "Yes, Jake, I know. I make stupid, foolish choices in just about everything I do. Why would she be any different?"  Ruby doesn't wait for an answer, she walks out the door and down the stairs without a glance back. 

As she walks away, Jake just stands there shaking his head. He drops the bags on the floor and mutters to himself as he strides to Jane’s room, "It is never easy with you Ruby West, even when I am telling you I respect your decisions you think I am belittling you." A heavy sigh escapes his lips just before he arrives at the priestesses door.  Jake knocks loudly and says, "Jane. Jane, it is Jake."

When the door opens the Priestess is standing before him. Unlike the twenty-minutes earlier when Ruby knocked she is not disheveled and frumpy looking. The woman standing before him is freshly bathed, has make-up flatteringly applied to her face and is attired in a sheer low-cut ivory colored dress that is partially covered by a scarlet silk robe. A pearl necklace adorns her neck with matching pearl earrings and pearl rings on four of her fingers. Ivory and scarlet high-healed shoes raise her closer to Jake's height than usual and she sweetly exclaims, "Why Mr. Cooke, what brings you to my door at such an early hour?"

He states, "Untimely and sad events require our presence elsewhere. I wanted to ask if you had anything to advise me on my earlier request. That and to bid you farewell until we return, which we trust will be soon."  She says, "I've already dispatched a telegram to somebody who might be able to help with that. I may not know for a while yet. When would you need it by?"

Jake brightens, "It would be special for me to have them go away on her birthday, that is the second of June. However, such a boon would be welcome anytime, I do not mean to sound ungrateful or presumptuous."  "Until we meet again then Mr. Cooke," she states and then leans in to kiss him.  Slightly surprised, he recovers himself quickly and politely returns a friendly kiss.  Following the kiss she exits her room, closes the door, and wanders off in the direction of Red's rooms.  Puzzled, Jake hoists his bags and heads downstairs to find Red to say his farewell.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty, “Arrival of the Nephew”, Sunday, May 28th, 1882, 12:00 P.M.*

Nakomo is happy to see Minerva has returned. He indicates that he is hungry and also that he is worried about what is going to happen to him. "You involved yourself with some very bad men, Nakomo. I am doing what I can to save you from sharing their fate. You must cooperate with the law if I am to be successful. Tell me what part you played in all of this?"

Nakomo says to Minerva, "I just took chickens, you got most of them back, we only ate two, we were hungry." He pauses and says, "And I already told you about Prescott, I ran instead of bringing the weapons into the room with Pakesso."  She replies, "It is good that you did, If you had not you would surly find yourself hanging at the end of a rope. Will you cooperate when the time comes?"  He replies, "Yes....Nanuet is all that I have left. My mother is dead and my human father is in prison."

Minerva replies, "I am sorry. I know what it is like to be alone." She says more brightly, "but you are no longer alone. You have Nanuet and you have me. Can I trust you, Nakomo? Do I have your word as a Yavapai that you will stand and be brave?"  Nakomo replies, "Yes Priestess, I will not try to leave."

She looks at him closely to determine his sincerity. "We will not handcuff you when we are home, but it is imperative that you do not leave the house or go near the windows. There are men out there" she motions to the street beyond the window "Who want you dead. If they should find out that you are here.." she leaves the rest of the thought to hang in the air between them. 

Nanuet will not be here much of the day. The owners of the saloon that he works at are out of town and their partner was murdered yesterday defending the prisoners. I will stay with you for now but I must go to the wake tonight. Perhaps if we can disguise you, you can help me plant my garden in the back yard. Would you like that?"  He replies, "No, I will stay inside. I told Nanuet that I would. I will keep my word to him and not go outside."

Minerva gives Nakomo a few simple household chores to complete she leaves the windows open to the back yard and goes outside to continue planting the seedlings that she will use for medicinal purposes.

After the church services Ginnie pulls together the kids that she has been using as an information net. "I need someone to check out the wake and service for the man that died that is going to be over at the palace. We need to keep our ears open and I need to know whatever you hear there is no way I'm going to let us get caught in a crossfire war between adults who don't know better than to see people for what they are. I need you to do what we do best stay invisible to the adults keep them thinking they are speaking over our heads and let them talk. Keep me updated on whatever you hear or see."

Ginnie notices the Morand Cartage Stagecoach from Wilcox arrive. Lately Job Kane has made it a point to be out to greet those on it and invite them to have a drink at the Lucky Lady, but with Niles Hoover's death and with Ruby and Jake both out of town he is busy managing the saloon instead. 

Five people exit the stage. There first two are a middle-aged married couple, a plump man and skinny woman. The style and pattern of the woman's attire resembles clothing traditionally associated with Eastern Europe, perhaps Poland, Prussia or Slovakia. Next is a young male human rancher who is little more than a teenager himself. He has a rusty gun in a holster on his belt and is wearing brand new leather chaps over old torn blue jeans. His shirt is also old and worn while the white cowboy hat atop his head looks to be brand new as well. 

The final two are an older man and a boy. The man looks to be in his early to mid forties. His dark brown hair is beginning to show steaks of gray. He has blue eyes and a mustache. Most of his clothing is black. He has a pair of revolvers on his belt. The boy looks to be maybe seven or eight and bears no resemblance to the man. He is standing behind the man and clearly apprehensive about being here. He has a chubby face with his dark hair parted to the side. His clothing are plain but presentable and his shoes have been polished recently.

Ginnie heads over to the stage and smiles and curtsey to the people coming off the stage. Making eye contact with the man in black first she looks at each person smiling at the young boy behind him. "Welcome to Promise City I hope you enjoy your stays. If it is food or drink you seek you may wish to head to the Lucky Lady a respectable establishment that would fit your needs. My name is Ginnie if I can be of any assistance please let me know." She repeats the message in Greek in hopes that the woman who is in the polish dress may know some of that from attending church services.

The man with the woman says to Ginnie in a heavy accent "Hotel?" The younger man says in a thick Wyoming drawl "You say I can get a drink at this Lucky Lady?"   The older man speaks with a Texas accent and says, "Actually, the Lucky Lady is just where I want to go. Lead on little lady."   "Follow me please" then she looks at the people with the accent "I will bring you to a good hotel after I bring them to the Lucky Lady"

They walk a block south on Fremont from Morand Cartage and turn right onto Main heading towards the Lucky Lady.  Ginnie starts small talking the group trying to keep the new rancher from dominating the conversation and trying to establish not only a rapport with the adults but seeing if she can get the boy to trust her also  The older man is quiet as is the boy. The plump man says, "Is hotel far? this hot day." As anticipated, the young man does try to dominate the conversation. He indicates that his name is Sam Perkins and that he's been punching cattle up in Wyoming since he was twelve.

Ginnie watches the way the man and boy move trying to pick up clues from their dress and the cut of the clothing she checks the tooling on the leather to see if she recognizes either makers names or specific designs.  From the telltale clues she can tell that he is used to riding horses. His clothing gives no real signs. She then notes the well worn emblem CSA on the man's backpack, the acronym for the Confederate States of America.

Ginnie states, “The hotel is not far but we need to go to the Lucky Lady first tell me about where you come from your accent is different than many I have heard before.”  He says, "We are from Cochise, it great industrial place. I engineer, make great steel. Cochise great city, greatest in region beyond Budapest." 

It sounds like you really loved the city you came from why did you decide to leave and head out here? I know that they have some major building and the ore here is good are you coming to establish yourself here?   "I am here for a job. Count von Zeppelin offer me position at his new balloon factory. Have you heard of it?" 

She looks directly at the quiet man "Are you looking for a particular person..." in a near whisper so only he can hear "soldier?"  He replies, "Yes, an old friend. Just show us to the saloon little lady."  Ginnie continues to walk the group to the Lucky Lady on the way she spots one of the kids and signals them to run ahead to let Job know the group is coming. 

She says, "I have heard of the possibility that there is some building going on and if that doesn't work out for you there are plenty of mines that can always use a good engineer for figuring out shoring up the places. So what should I call you and your missus?”   She indicates to Ginnie that her name is Helene....Helene Should. They arrive at the doors of the Lucky Lady. Ginnie gives a nod to Job and waits for just a minute to see if the solider is going to cause trouble.   The men enter. Job Kane obviously knows the young man when he calls out "Sam, great to see you." Thom stops the older man to take his weapons. 

She looks at the couple "Do you have any problems with non-humans?" I need to know before I figure out where the best place might be for me to bring you"   Ginnie turns her attention back to the couple and he says, "No, no problem. I work with many dwarves before."  She replies, “Ah then I have the perfect place to bring you just a warning though with the fire in Tombstone there really has been a stretch to find rooms available but I'll so my best to get you in and the food at the El Parador is the best you'll find in town. 

Ginnie has gotten no more than twenty feet away with the couple when the normally calm but now very panic-stricken Job Kane charges out into the street to stop her. He exclaims, "Ginnie, quick, go find Kate or Minerva or somebody, I need some help..."   Ginnie stops in her tracks and runs back into the saloon "What do you need?" she scans the floor looking for someone who has been hurt

He stops her from running too far and says, "Nobody is hurt, I just don't know what to say to these people. That man, he's looking for his friend Niles Hoover. He says the boy is Nile's nephew, come to spend the summer with him."

Ginnie states, "Oh crap, okay settle the man down with a drink some food and start talking war stories, he's quiet but he was in the confederate army, you have something to start him with that. Get the kid a soda and some food he'll down whatever you put in front of him cause he's a little overwhelmed. I'll go try to grab Minerva Ma'am Kate is out on the ranch. “Sir, Ma'am I really need to get the local priestess however I can bring you to the El Parador as soon as I return.” 

With that she sprints towards Minerva's house where she finds her in the back yard.   “Minerva, we have a problem. The stage that just showed up brought in Niles Hoover's nephew and the kid doesn't know his uncle is dead yet he's suppose to spend the summer with him and Job is beside himself trying to figure out what to tell them. Ma'am Kate is at the ranch so your up good luck. This is the kind of thing you preacher types do right? Tell family the person is dead?”

Minerva stands and sighs. "Oh, the poor chicko." She brushes at the dirt on the knees of her gown. "Si Ginnie, that is indeed the kind of thing that us preacher types do. I must say though, This is not my favorite part of the job" How old is the boy? Is he traveling alone?"

Ginnie replies, “He's seven maybe eight and seems a little overwhelmed by the trip itself real quiet and so was the man who was with him a Confederate solider used to riding horses from the look of his clothing. Looked to me like the kid was being made to make an impression you don't usually shine shoes to meet an uncle unless there is an issue and between the quiet and the shoes I'd say that someone was planning on dumping the kid here for at least a while if not permanently

Minerva says, "Gracias Ginnie. You are quite perceptive. Come let us go and see what we can do to give comfort."    Ginnie says, "Sorry, can't, I'm bringing some folks over to the El Parador to get settled in. Good luck." She then scurries off.   Minerva goes into the house and explains the situation to Nakomo. She changes her cloths and tells Nakomo that because she gave her word to the Marshall she will have to handcuff him until she returns. She does so and then makes her way to the Lucky Lady in search of a quiet eight year old boy with shiny shoes.

Nanuet had still felt uneasy after the previous days events. He woke early and snuck out to the grove, awaiting the sunrise and said many prayers to the symbol of his people as she made the climb above the horizon. He is stirred by the church bells calling people to worship but decides it is best to stay away this day. He works in the grove, regaining his strength from the earth, plants and creatures of the grove. 

Eventually hunger gets the best of him and he decides to head back to Minerva's cottage. Once there he notices that Minerva must have been working outside in the garden but left in a hurry.  He enters the cottage and unlocks the handcuffs on Nakomo. "How are you today cousin? Where did Minerva go?"  He replies, "A girl talked to her out in the garden, she asked her to go to the Lucky Lady."

Nanuet says, "And how are you doing? I am sure yesterday's events have frightened you. The best thing to do is be brave and tell the truth when asked. Have you thought about what you would like to do after the judge decides your fate? Hoping of course that your sentence is minimal."

Minerva arrives at the Lucky Lady. She finds the older man seated at the table with the boy. The man introduces himself as George Kilgore, an old friend of Niles. The boy is introduced as Niles' nephew Burt.   "Buena Dias Senor Kilgore. and Howdy to you to Senor Burt!" Minerva smiles disarmingly and hold out her hand for the boy to shake. She bends at the knee's to put herself at his level.  "I am Senorita Minerva. I am a friend of your Uncle's. So Senor Bert tell me, where do you hail from and to what do we owe the honor of your visit to our fine town?"
The boy looks up a the Priestess but does not speak. George Kilgore says, "He's from West Branch, Iowa. His father settled there and his father and one uncle stayed but Niles wanted to go on to bigger and better things. Burt's father Jessie died two years back. Each of the three kids is off spending the summer with a different Uncle while their mother is away at school, learning to become a Priestess."

Minerva continues to keep the conversation light. "So you have come to be a cowboy, have you? I have a friend who has a ranch outside of town. Would you like to visit it while you are here? Perhaps she will teach you how to lasso cattle. She may even have a horse that you could ride. She is a very good teacher." 

Not wanting to stay at the Lucky Lady overly long for fear that someone might mention the demise of Niles Hoover, she looks up at Senor Kilgore.  "Senor, It is important that I speak with you privately. Let us walk over to my house and get Senor Burt here a bite to eat so that we can talk," she says ruffling the boys hair. 

She brings them to her house, making light conversation about the various buildings in town along the way and settles the boy in the kitchen with some of Stanley Barker's famous cookies and a glass of milk before taking Nanuet aside to explain what is going on. "Could you entertain the boy while I explain the situation to his uncle?" 

Getting no reply from Nakomo, Nanuet is glad to see Minerva return to break the awkward silence.   "It would be a pleasure to spend some time with the young man." Nanuet says. He heads back into the kitchen snagging a cookie for himself and asking the boy to accompany him outside where he spends a few minutes showing him the various signs of flora and fauna in the garden area.      The boy looks up at Nanuet and says, "That is very interesting Sir. Are you native to this region?"  "My people do live fairly close by yes." Nanuet replies to the curious boy. 

She takes Senor Kilgore into her office, closes the door and motions for him to sit. She looks at him compassionately "There is no easy way to say what must be said Senor Kilgore so I will be direct. There was a gunfight yesterday. A lynching mob attempted to take the law into their own hands. The Marshall tried to reason with the crowd but he was unable to calm them. There was gunfire and I am sorry to say that Senor Hoover was fatally wounded trying to defend the prisoners."

Kilgore looks shocked at the news. He mutters, "That...that's awful. Poor Burt, first his father and now his favorite Uncle."   Minerva sits behind her desk, a look of dismay on her face "His favorite Uncle? "Madeira." she mutters under her breath. "It is a terrible thing that a boy of is tender years should suffer two such great loses. Are you close to Burt?"   Kilgore replies, "No I'm not, just met him last week. I knew Niles and his brother Jesse. Niles asked me to bring him here, felt Burt was too you to travel alone."  

She asks, "Would you like to use my office to tell him?"  He replies, "Hell no, let's tell him together. Having a woman along might help."   She says, "Senor Hoover was a very good and brave man. There will be many who feel his lose. We are having a service this evening. Will you bring Burt?"   Kilgore says, "Yes, we will both be there. Can you tell us where a good place to stay in this town would be? He obviously won't be staying with Niles as planned." 

Minerva thinks for a moment. "How long do you plan to stay? There may be a room available at the Comstock house. Bea is a very sweet lady. Very nurturing. It may be what the boy needs right now.. Or you could probably stay in Senor Hoover's room, but the other owners are away and I do not know how they would feel about that and a saloon is not a very wholesome place for a young boy. With the current political tensions it may not be a safe place either. she pauses. "Perhaps, Nanuet will know the best course of action. Why don't we speak to Burt first, and then we can discuss your accommodations." 

She leads him to the kitchen and hears the voices of Nanuet and the boy drifting through the back window. She looks out and is pleasantly surprised to see that they have their heads together and are deep in conversation. They are kneeling on the ground and the boy is avidly listening as Nanuet discusses the properties of a certain plant. "he will make a good papa someday" she thinks and smiles as her love for him momentary overwhelms her.   She steps out onto the porch and meets his eye. "Nanuet, could you bring Burt into the house. It is time to talk."

Nanuet hears Minerva's voice calling them into the kitchen and escorts the boy there. He looks Minerva directly in the eye trying to judge the outcome of her talk with the older man. He turns back to the young boy and says, "You should probably have a seat."   

Burt stays close to Nanuet. He does not sit at the table until Nanuet does and then chooses the seat closest to the Indian. The boy's guardian sits on the opposite side of the table, signaling that he would like the Priestess to take charge of the situation.  Minerva sits in the chair on the other side of the boy and faces him. She notes the warily look in his eyes and prays inwardly. Children are often more accepting of death than adults. Please goddess Minerva let it be so now. 

She takes a deep breath and in her gentlest manner says. "I have some sad news to tell you, Burt." she pauses. "I know that you were looking forward to spending the summer with your Uncle Niles, but you will be unable to stay with him. He is no longer here. The gods have called him home to Olympus." She sits quietly waiting for his response.  The round-faced boy looks up. With a quivering lip he stutters out "He...he's dead?"

Minerva replies, "Si, I am sorry."  The boy lowers his head and stares at the table. He doesn't cry although his face does take on an expression of sadness. Burt then says, "He was a good man."  
Minerva says, "Si, he was a very good man... and a very brave man. He died defending what is right. We must be brave now too." she says and squeezes the boy's shoulder. "But that does not mean that we cannot be sad that he is no longer with us." She looks to Nanuet, her eyes pleading for help.

Nanuet eyes widen for an instant then he blinks several times. "Yes" he says putting his arm on the boy's back "Mr. Niles has moved on to the next great adventure. We will miss him, and for now it is OK to be sad that he is gone. Take comfort that he still watches over you."   Burt says, "Thank you, I think that....." He pauses in mid-sentence and then says, "I think I just saw somebody in the next room." Minerva and Nanuet both realize that is the room that Nakomo is in.  Nanuet says, 
"Yes, my cousin is there. There is no trouble."

Minerva excuses herself and walks into the next room. She motions for Nakomo to follow her into the bedroom. She whispers, "It would be best that you stay out of sight. Your life may be in jeopardy if word gets around that you are here. Please stay in here until they leave." She leaves the room and shuts the door behind her. She walks into the pantry and prepares a snack for her guests before returning to the table.

Minerva turns to the boys escort who so far has not uttered a single word. "So Senor Kilgore, What are your plans for Burt?"    Kilgore replies, "My plans for Burt? I don't have any, I was just supposed to bring him here. I'm not a family man Miss Florencia and this is more responsibility than I am prepared for. By now his mother would have already left for her church school. He does have two other Uncles but they are already burdened for the summer, each with one of his siblings. Damn, I don't know how to deal with this."

Minerva places her hand on his wrist. "I apologize Senor. Now is not the time to worry about such matters. Let us find a place for you to stay while you are here in Promise City and get though the funeral. We can discuss this at a later date. If you would like me to I could speak to Bea and inquire whether or not my old room is available. Would you like Nanuet and I to accompany you to the wake this evening?"  He just nods. 

Nanuet looks at Minerva quizzically. "I think he already answered your question my dear. I am sure they have a lot to think about. I believe it is time for us to get ready for the wake at the Lucky Lady. I wonder when Jake and Ruby are coming back? I think someone was going to try and inform them of what happened, I am sure they would want to be here."

Kilgore and Burt head over to the Comstock house and there are two adjacent rooms for Kilgore and young Burt to check into. The two change clothes, have supper at the Comstock House and then wait for Minerva to accompany them to the wake.

Nanuet waits for Minerva to finish getting ready. He is unsure of how to present himself, this being his first time at a public event of this nature. He smoothes out his hair and clears his throat again, waiting for the priestess. "Minerva my love, we should really get going, I am sure they are expecting you there."

Minerva comes out of the bedroom, dressed in the traditional black, with a lace scarf upon her head. "We should pick up Burt and Sr. Kilgore on the way." she crosses the room and wraps her arms around him "You were wonderful with the boy this afternoon. He is quite taken with you. Perhaps you could spend some time with him while he is here. Maybe take him out to Katherine's ranch? It is a sad thing to lose a parent and then to lose an Uncle... It is just sooo sad. " she says tears glistening in her eyes.

Nanuet hugs Minerva gently, stroking her hair with a light touch. "It is sad, but death is part of life, it cannot be changed. I would enjoy spending time with him, it would give me an excuse to play as though I were young again. Now" he says straightening his arms to create some space between them so he can look into Minerva's eyes "time to dry your eyes and be the priestess. "   Nanuet leads Minerva to the Lucky Lady, stopping to pick up whomever they need to on the way.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-one, “The Seagrams visit the Ranch”, Sunday, May 28th, 1882, 12:30 P.M.*

Dorita walks into the Marshall's Office with a wicker basket filled with food for Chester, Neal as well as the prisoners. She chides Chester "You get too used to Maria's cooking. You not come to El Parador enough. Bring that pretty girl with you and come soon."  "But, Dorita, she learned from the best." He smiles and adds, "But we will try to come by as soon as we can. How about tonight?"

Chester speaks with the Indians, "So why did you fellows take the animals? Don't you have your own on the reservation?"  The spokesman for the Indians stands defiantly and says "We have no reservation. We have no tribe. Indians can not take from white men, all that white man claims is theirs belongs to the Indians."

Chester chews over the words for a bit. "Don't act so high and mighty. I don't know if you noticed, but one of us white men died protecting you. He didn't have to stand on that porch. He could have let the mob take you and stretch your necks. Instead he died and you get a trial. If you don't give me something, Judge Isby is going to hang you all. Why didn't you buy food? You're wearing clothes like ours. You must have money."

Pakesso says, "All that we had were the two horses, the firearms that you took and the clothes on our backs. We were going to Mexico but were hungry and needed nourishment before going into the dessert. This land was Cochise's land, Apache land, you white men took it from the Indian."
Chester replies, "It didn't look like you were using it. No towns or houses anywhere. How were we supposed to know?"

Pakesso says, "White men are all murderers and thieves. All that you bring is death and destruction. You do not belong here. But you personally I will give a chance to show your gratitude to the Indian race. Unlock this door and let us go now."  Chester replies, "You must think I'm some sort of idiot. What I am going to do is sit down in this chair. You can stand there all you want, but the next time you're on this side of those bars is to go to trial."

Kate’s family drove toward the ranch.  "Miss Florencia's services are unusual, aren't they?" Fredrich said. "She was impassioned today about what happened at the jail, but I imagine the manner of her services is always a bit different."   "I wouldn't really know Papa, I haven't attended any," Kate said simply. "But my understanding is that she is little concerned with the outward show and power collecting of the organized church. She seeks to serve the gods, not the men who claim to represent them." 

"It's refreshing, and what a town like this needs. I thought you might have attended a service or two just to support your friend," Fredrich said.  "No," Kate answered quietly without further explanation. Although they had not gone out of their way to avoid each other, neither had they sought each other out since their confrontation in Thomaswell. She'd been surprised to find Miss Florencia at her house yesterday, although the topic of conversation explained that. 

Luckily the ranch buildings came into view a few moments later. Phil whistled and said, "Wow, Kit. You're a lot farther along here than I imagined."     Kate replies, "That's Sonoma's doing. I helped as I could, but try to picture me building a house and you can imagine how much of the work she did. You'll meet her in a few minutes." 

They pulled up alongside the corral and climbed down from the buggy. A moment later Sonoma came out of the barn to greet them. Kate made the introductions, noting the awestruck look on Phil's face as he saw the lovely elf.   "We'll be here all day," Kate told her friend. "So you'll have plenty of help. We have a lot to discuss too. I'm sorry it took me so long to come out, but I'm sure you've heard all about the incorporation meeting and have your own thoughts about it. We're going down to Tom's tree for a little while, then we can have a good visit." 

She led her family down to Tom's final gravesite under the shade of the tree next to the cheerily babbling brook. A stillness fell over the family as they arrived, but it was more of reverence than grief. As always, Kate knelt down next to the marker and ran her hand over it. Henry came to stand behind her and rested his hand on her shoulder. The sounds of her family's prayers washed over and comforted her, and it seemed almost as if Tom was there among them. They spent nearly half an hour there, each in their own thoughts but united in the love they had for each other and the member of their family who'd been lost. 

Kate finally rose and led them all back to the ranch buildings and into her own little house there. A few minutes later Sonoma joined them and helped Kate attempt to make a light lunch. Once they were all seated and served Kate asked her friend, "So, what is your opinion about if we should place the ranch inside town limits?"   Sonoma is evasive, and suggests that Kate ask Nanuet and Flint what they want to do.  The Seagram's are impressed as Kate walks them around the ranch, showing them the various corrals and the livestock. She sees Flint off in the distance, near the furthest horse corral over by the stream.

"Come meet Flint," she said and smiled. "His manners are... unusual, so don't be surprised. He's a good man though." Kate led her group over to the dwarf and made the introductions. After everyone was acquainted, Kate repeated the question she'd asked Sonoma, asking what Flint's opinion was about being in town limits.  
He says, "That's fine with me. But that's not what I wanted to talk to you about. I think we've got us a problem."  Kate replies, "What kind of problem? I'm guessing you're not referring to what's going on in town?"  "Could be related," Flint says. He gestures out into the corral and says, "The problem's with that there horse" 

Kate looks out and see that he is pointing to an Appaloosa gelding. The animal looks to be well tended to but she does not remember having it before. She then remembers when she last saw him....three days earlier in Tombstone. It was the horse name 'Chico' that Wyatt Earp had ridden off upon.   She walked over to the animal and stroked it's mane with a shaking hand. "When did this horse show up?" she asked Flint, who had followed her over. Looking back she could see her father's eyes widen, also recognizing the animal.

Flint replies, "It's owner dropped it off this morning. The saddle is over in the cave. Gave me a $ 100 bill for boarding. Ordered me to not to ask any questions or tell anybody."  "Too bad he didn't know that you don't take orders," Kate said with an approving nod. "Why in the world would Wyatt Earp choose to leave his horse here of all places? Why is he here at all? He must have known whose ranch this is."

Henry exclaims, "Wyatt Earp?" Flint says, "Yep, plain as day. Don't think that I feel that I owe him any favors, he wouldn't do a thing about finding Pete's killer back when he was Marshall." 
Henry interjects, "Favors....that's why Kate, he thinks you owe him now for his saving me. That bastard!"

Kate gritted her teeth and said, "We owe him nothing! I was silent in Tombstone because I was grateful, but that's as much as I will do for him. But if he was trying to take advantage of me, why tell Flint not to tell anyone?   Flint says, "I think he meant anybody other than the owners. Sonoma clearly noticed his arrival and departure too, she missing nothing." 

Kate states, “Flint, if he comes back don't give him any indication you spoke to me, just let him collect his horse and go. He's very close to the edge of madness if he hasn't already slipped over. I'll keep my eyes open for him in town. The sooner this animal and any trace of him are gone, the better. I'll talk to Chester Martin as well. He's a friend and a Deputy, so no one will be able to say we didn't report it."  Flint adds "Just be careful who he tells, we're a little isolated out here, too easy a target for a madman shootist if he decides to come after us."

"Chester is used to having to keep my secrets, he knows how to handle it. I'll come out and stay in the house here tonight just in case. He shouldn't have any reason to harm you or Sonoma unless things have gone terribly wrong in town." Kate let do of a deep breath and looked over at her family. "I had planned to spend the day here, now I'm not sure what I should do. There were Cowboy Gang members in that mob last night, perhaps Earp is after them?"

Flint says, "Well in that case I don't mind helping him. After what them Cowboys did to Pete I want to see every last one of them wiped from this planet. Come to think of it, Earp might know that too, that might be why it thought it was safe bringing that horse to me."  

Phil glared and said, "How can you say that after..."   "Phil!" Kate interrupted. She turned back to Flint. "You might be right, or it could be any number of things. I have no idea what goes on in that madman's brain. Just don't get him angry with you. The Cowboy Gang aren't the only people he's tried to hurt."

Flint replies, "Hell, I'd never get him angry, I've heard what he does to folks he doesn't like. And it's not like we can't use the hundred dollars, Sonoma has a long list of things that we still need to get for the summer."   Kate states, "What do we need? I can probably do something about it since I can't seem to be much help otherwise. I know Sonoma wanted me to start the school, but I don't know how I'll find time to help here once I start teaching."

Flint replies, "She just needs some more supplies that's all, you can ask her. This influx of cash should take care of it, I didn't get the impression that he was looking to be getting any change back."   He then looks over to her brothers and says, "Henry and Phil huh, nice to meet the two of you. I'm Flint Greymountain. Come with me boys, I'd like to show you my digging machine and what I've found so far using it."

"A digging machine?" Phil asked, curiosity lighting up his face. He and Henry followed the dwarf while Phil continued asking questions. "What have you found?"   Kate turned to her parents. "I should go ask Sonoma about what she needs. I'm afraid we'll have to go back to town early. The others should know Wyatt Earp is skulking about. If you wanted to stay I could ride back and you could come in the buggy later.  Perhaps you'd like to take a drive while I talk to Sonoma. You could get a good look at the whole 200 acres that way."

Frederick says that sounds fine. About one-third of the land has been used thus far for the ranch and farm. Kate points out to him the not-too-obvious but still visible stone and stick pointers that Sonoma has placed to mark off the specific acres owned by them but not yet cultivated. Frederick and Amelie head off for their ride. As Kate finds and approaches Sonoma.

Sonoma says, "Kate Hello! I have been busy but wanting to talk to you. I know that Flint taking that horse is risky but we are going to need some things with the population explosion in the stock that we are about to have and the money will come in handy. 

I'm going to need more fencing to separate the pastures we haven't. And we really don't have all of the tools we are going to need to make this ranch work. I want to get ice and make one of the caves an ice house for when we need to start thinking about slaughter. We also need canning jars and paraffin wax and some big pots for canning if we are going to make this place self sufficient. 

I also want to look into actually planting some crops in the grazed areas and we need the equipment to hay for winter. All of the animals will birth this year so we are looking at least 100% increase in numbers and with the fertility some are going to give us multiple births. We may need to think about hiring cowboys to drive spare stock to a bigger city with a butcher about November, I'm just not sure how fast Promise city will grow and if we end up flooding the market with beef and lamb we will loose our profit margin. 

I'm also not sure what to do with the horses they will all birth also. Is there a market for them in Promise City? Do we need someone to break them or can we sell them green? I also need to put up a place for Ginnie to gather and save her components where they will not be found easily. A lot of things can be placed in the kitchen but there needs to be a "cook house" for the experiments. I would also like to talk to my grandfather about finding a way to create a trade with New Orleans. We are able to grow and package components that can't be easily obtained but I want to keep that part of the business further away from my home than Promise city."

"It might have been more dangerous for Flint not to take the horse. It might even be good that it's here. Earp won't be able to sneak off without us knowing he's left. We should be able to get all the canning equipment in town, but it sounds like a lot of work for just you to do. I'll help doing whatever I can. I can at least boil water and cut things up if I can't do the hard work. And I'd bet we could get Meagan O'Hara to help out for a share in the product. Meat to help her family through the winter and canned foods would go a long way for them. 

The idea about the caves should work wonderfully, it's always so chilly in there and with the ice the meat would keep well. And I happen to like the idea of having ice at our disposal just to keep our drinks cold," she smiled. 

"I don't think the market in Promise City will absorb too many horses, unless the town keeps growing quickly. They'll be worth more broken, something I plan to spend the time after school and on Saturdays doing. But I might need to also start teaching someone else to do it. If we are gong to have that many foals I won't be able to do it all myself. 

For Ginnie's components, I would suggest an underground room with a sod trap-door, but you need a place for smoke to escape when doing experiments. Believe me, I've learned that studying chemistry. The problem with an outbuilding is once we have strangers working for us, they could wander in. Maybe we should keep it close to the house to indicate it's private? I love your idea about New Orleans; it would make Ginnie feel proud to make a contribution and that way she could without having to deal with horses. 

It's early enough that we should be able to order the haying equipment. Although we might want to check with the other ranches and see what they have. Mr. Shaw has invited our ranch to join the new Cattleman's Association. I wanted to ask your opinion about that too. They are thinking of trying to work within the Vigilance Committee to moderate them, which I don't like. But it seems a foolish business decision to turn them down considering they help they might offer us. 
Thank heaven for you, Sonoma. I wouldn't have thought of half these things."

Kate and Sonoma continued to talk for the better part of an hour, and Kate was feeling much better about everything when she finally went to change and help with chores.  Whatever Wyatt Earp was doing here, it was unlikely to have anything to do with her. He'd made it clear in Tombstone that he wished herself and her family no harm. If there were members of the Cowboy Gang still around, and the burned man she'd seen last night suggested there were, that would explain his presence. Still, she planned to keep her eyes open for the man. His mind was too unhinged to be left to his own devices. 

Her parents were still gone, but her brothers were outside a corral looking at the horses when she came out of her house ready to work. "So what did Flint find with his digging machine?" she asked as she joined them.     Flint hears them and says "I've made three separate diggings now, each going down around 100 feet." 

He then brings her over to six different piles of rocks, the largest a stack around five feet high and the smallest being around six inches high. They all appear to be granite although there are streaks of other metals in each. Flint says, "This land is rich in minerals. The metal in the greatest quantity is lead, followed by copper and then zinc. I've found these at various different levels." He then draws her attention to the three smallest piles. "This pile has traces of gold and this one has traces of silver." 

He then points to the smallest pile and says, "And this last group has traces of Wolfram, also known by the name of Tungsten. It is generally not considered as valuable as silver, gold and platinum to most since it does not look pretty in jewelry. It is a very dense metal that is hard to use due to the very high melting point. But that also makes it quite important to one group of people, wizards. You see, Wolfram is an extremely dense metal that has the highest melting point and highest tensile strength of any known metal. It has to be heated to over six-thousand degrees to melt and is also immune to corrosion and most acids. It is the most prized material for the creation of magical wands and rods."

Kate stared in silence at the piles for a moment. It was entirely possible there was a fortune for the taking under their land.   "Copper and Zinc are valuable in chemical experiments, and we all know lead to be quite useful." She reached down and touched the metal Flint called Wolfram. "How hard would it be to get all this metal out of the ground? Would the cost be prohibitive? And what do you know of Wizards, Flint?" she smiled.

He replies, "I don't know a damned thing about wizards, but I know metals and who to sell them too. You won't find any wizards here in the United States but Mexico is supposed to have some, maybe Pedro could make some inquiries. As to getting out the ore, there really isn't much here, most of this is just granite. But I'll keep working at it."

"A lot of people value granite as well, we should probably remember that," Kate said. Phil smiled wide. "Thanks for showing us your machine Flint. I might have to come back out this week and see what else you're doing out here."   Henry and Phil pitched in and helped Kate with the chores. They admired the horses, the cattle, the buildings. Kate tried not to laugh as the boys broke a sweat and started breathing heavy long before she did. 

Once her parents returned and rested, the workers got themselves cleaned up and they all got back into the buggy and went back to town. The day passed quietly until evening came and Kate once again put on a black dress, once again wishing it did not happen so often.   Ginnie was dressed in one of her new dresses, also black, and the two walked over to the Lucky Lady.

At 6:00 PM Harry Rote and Job Kane are both wearing dark suits and have greeted the first people to arrive. Thom is staying out of the way and also wearing dark clothing. Maria is in black dress with black veil. A framed photograph of Niles Hoover is sitting on the bar. 

When Kate enters she sees Stanley Barker, Helen Barker, Emery Shaw, Burton Lumley, Steve Lord, Don Wainwright and Sandra Wainwright are already there.   As Kate came in she hugged Harry and kissed his cheek, then repeated the process with Maria. "Is there anything I can do to help?" she asked.   Harry nods his head no and thanks Kate for being there. Job tells Kate "You way want to play the piano some to help relax the folks. 

Within the next half hour they are joined by Michael and Patrick Seawell. Michael is accompanied by his lady love Julia Barbeau. Nate and Mollie Caudell then arrive in the company of Henry Pleasants. Other arrivals include Sam Slade, Henry Weller, Grant Keebler and Tony Lucky wearing nicer clothing than Kate ever saw him in. 

Helen and Eduardo relieve Chester and Neil Cassidy at the office. Chester says, "Evening, you two. It's been pretty quiet around here." He gestures towards the prisoners. "These fellows aren't giving us much. Just that were on their way to Mexico and stole the animals on the way. But that's the judge's problem. Have a good night. Neil, I'll see you at the wake. I'm getting Clarisse, then I'll be over." 

Helen reminds them, "Don't forget to stay away from the Palace tonight. We don't want any trouble to flare up. You hear?" Both men nod. Chester says, "I got it. No stirring things up." 

Chester stops by the Double Eagle to escort Clarisse to the Lucky Lady. She comes down in a simple black dress. She says in a quiet voice, "I haven't worn this since my father died." "It's fine. What's more important is that you'll be there. When we get there, I need to change. Are you going to be OK?" She says, "I will. It's just so sad. He was so young to go like that."   Chester says, "He did it for what he believed in."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-two, “Heading Home”, Sunday, May 28th, 1882, 9:00 A.M.*

Ruby’s bag hits every step as she makes her way back to the dining area and Mr. Gonzales.   She plops sullenly into the chair next to him. "Are you coming back with us?" A waiter comes over with a plate and some coffee but Ruby turns her head and pushes it away. "I'm not hungry."   

He replies, "Actually no, in the last two hours I've gone from Europe to Promise City to Tucson. I think I'll stay put for a little while now. I also have some letters to mail for Madge that a fairly local postmark would be helpful to have on them, especially if Wyatt Earp ties to find her. The Tucson Post Office is closed today but I can mail them here first thing tomorrow. By then I'll also have my transportation spell back so I should be back home some time tomorrow morning. Plus there is some shopping that I'd like to do while I'm here."

"What were you doing in Europe?" Ruby asks, glad to be distracted. "And what kind of shopping do you have to do here? What's going on with Madge?"   He replies, "Madge is now there, safe and sound. Please do not repeat that, I've gone to quite an effort to get her where Mr. Earp will not find her and it is best if he thinks she is still in the region. The shopping is just for some local items for my workshop, nothing magical, I got those while I was away."

"Lucky her," Ruby mutters. "I'm jealous." She pauses, "I won't tell anyone, I don't want her to get hurt. You never know what that Wyatt will do. But we do know he'll be in Promise City, since I invited Josie to help with the stupid play. Another one of my smart decisions," she rolls her eyes. 
She looks Gonzales in the eyes, "Really though, thank you for coming here. I wasn't sure you would, and I was worried."

He replies, "The only thing that could keep me from one of my little birds in need is another little bird needing me more. In this case getting Madge away from Earp's guns was my top priority. And as for the play, I am very much looking forward to seeing you on stage as Juliet. And I have never seen Conrad Booth more excited."

Ruby smiles sadly. "Yes, I know he is. And that's a good thing I guess." She pulls some hair off her face and shrugs, "Suddenly not in the mood to do it any more." She attempts to change the subject. "Where will you stay while you are in Tucson? Will you stay here?"

He replies, "Here? Most certainly not, I do not follow the gods worshipped here although I do believe in their existence. I may stop by later though to speak to Mr. Van Horne. He spoke briefly of wanting to hire me to assist with some upcoming poker tournament that he is sponsoring. Don't worry, I have friends elsewhere in the city who I can visit with. I haven't seen them since January when I brought Jake here and joined up with Maggie Whipple."  "Oh." Ruby is quiet for a moment. "It's always good to see friends." 

She then asks, "What does Van Horne want you to do with the poker tournament?"  Gonzales replies, "To make sure there isn't any magical cheating going on I suppose. He's known that I could detect that ever since I caught him doing so himself at the El Parador last November. He and I came to an understanding at that point in time. Interesting that he and Jake are now getting along, I didn't think they liked each other."

Ruby doesn't directly answer Gonzales. "Well, all I know is that Jake lost a share of the Lucky Lady to him, so we might be seeing him around Promise City more. Now since my friend Jane hates me I don't know how much we'll be coming back here anyway." Ruby puts her head on Gonzales shoulder. "I just wish I could find a place where there wasn't all these problems."

Jake is descending down the staircase when he sees Cornelius Van Horne climbing up them. Van Horne glances at the bags and says in his thick Georgia accent "I see that you're leaving us. Good travels to you Mr. Cooke."  Jake replies, "Thank you. I suspect you have heard of the unfortunate events in Promise City. I am afraid I must attend to them. Wire me and let me know about the tournament. I trust all went to your satisfaction last night?" Jake contemplates saying more, but decides against it.

Van Horne replies, "Last night proved to be very profitable for us all. I will keep in touch about the tournament. We'll hold it in a few weeks if I can get a hold of the right people by then."  "Very good sir. Until then. Have a care with your long term investment decisions; make quite certain you have put your resources in a compatible portfolio before making any commitments." Jake nods politely and continues down the stairs. 

Ruby spends some time in silence with her head on Gonzales shoulder.   Finally she speaks, "What do you think will happen with the election? Do you think there will be more people trying to kill each other?"  He says, "Perhaps, but Judge Isby is in charge and I've never known that man to tolerate any improper behavior from anybody. You should have faith in him to square things away."

"You're right. I haven't even thought about him in all this." She lifts up her face and looks at Gonzales. "Did you know I meet him for dinners? He takes me to the Promise City Hotel. Something strange happened with him lately, he says he feels a lot younger all of a sudden. He even looks younger. Maybe he found the fountain of youth. I'd like to know his secret."

Gonzales replies, "I think that most of the town knows of your dinners with him. As for getting younger, there are a number of magics that can accomplish that but using those are not without great dangers. I would hope that Isby would be wise enough to avoid those risks."

Once downstairs Jake tells Ruby and Gonzalez that he is ready to go. He also makes arrangements with Richard to have the trunk delivered to the train with them.  Gonzales leaves with them, telling Jake he will be staying in Tucson for the day. Richard sends two workers to drive them to the train depot in a carriage owned by the business. It is fortunate that the men are along to help, as Jake and Ruby barely make it to the train before it departs to Tombstone, and would have missed it if Jake had been forced to deal with the trunk by himself.

After rushing onto the train Jake and Ruby have to walk through a couple of cars to find a seat. They find an empty row and Ruby plops herself down in the window seat. Her body is turned slightly away from Jake, her gaze set out of the window. She pulls her knees up to her chest and rests her head against the window. She doesn’t speak to Jake the whole ride, but she doesn’t sleep either, she just stares. 

They arrive in the Tombstone station, or what was the Tombstone station, which is now just a large tent. They get off the train and Ruby stares off into the town as Jake arranges to have their belongings and the trunk delivered to the Wells Fargo Office. The western part of town is in essence gone, completely burnt to the ground. Ruby blinks, not believing what she is seeing until Jake comes up next to her and mutters, “Mierda.” 

http://ferncanyonpress.com/tombston/wyatt/fire82.shtml 

They stand in silence for a while until Jake mentions being hungry. He guides Ruby to Big Nose’s Kate’s. Jake orders lunch for both of them. When it arrives he digs in and she just plays with her food. He gives her a concerned glance but doesn’t say anything to her, finishing his lunch. 

Finally Ruby speaks, her voice low. “I don’t have anything black. I need to get something to wear.” Jake nods and they head to whatever clothing store they can find standing. Without thought Ruby chooses a black dress, something between appropriate and what she would choose to wear. She also chooses a lacy veil for her hair. She wasn’t exactly sure of the proper etiquette of funerals these days but it was the best she could do. 

After their two hour layover Jake and Ruby get on the stage. The ride is uneventful, with Ruby again keeping to herself.   After the uncomfortable traveling day they arrive, tired and dirty back in Promise City. Ruby takes her bag and heads right to their house, leaving Jake to deal with the trunk.

After Ruby dumps her bag in their room she quickly gathers a simple dress and returns downstairs where Jake has just entered. She doesn't make eye contact with him she just says, "I'm going to take a bath before..." her voice trails off and she doesn't finish her thought. "I'll be back soon." 
She pushes past Jake and heads to Gilson's.

Laurie Gilson greets Ruby and orders Jules Huerta to go and prepare a bath for her. "It is good to see you again, I had heard that you were out of town," Laurie states.  Ruby gives her a small smile. "I was, I just got back. I was attempting to have a relaxing vacation. I suppose I should accept that relaxing isn't a part of my life anymore." She faces Laurie. "How are you doing? I haven't seen you in a while."

She says, "I've been seeing a lot of Judge Lacey lately, and since he won't enter a saloon we can't visit with you. That is truly too bad, I know he would love to hear the Barkers play on Saturdays. I understand the promise to his wife, but it was his drinking to excess that she was concerned about, not physically being inside of a building. I wish I could convince him of that. Oh well, at least the Silver Dollar Restaurant will soon be an alternative to go to instead of just the Promise City Hotel. Not that I mind Mrs. Smith's cooking, it is excellent, I would just like some variety for a change."

"A man who keeps his promises is rare, Laurie, just remember that." Ruby looks a bit uncomfortable but keeps the smile on her face. "It's probably for the best about not visiting me. I don't think Mr. Lacey would really want to anyway. We had a... ah... not very smooth start to our relationship."   She smiles and says, "Yes, I've heard about that infatuation. But I see that you've now moved on to being with another elderly Judge."

Ruby bites back the real remark she wants to make. "Infatuation? He asked ME out. I was trying to be friendly since I know he was lonely."   She has a sharp tone in her voice. "As for Judge Isby, that is my business. Laurie, you know I'm with Jake."  She smiles and says, "Of course I do my dear, Mr. Cook is a wonderful man. I hear that his Silver Mine hasn't been very successful yet but I'm sure that fortune might change."

"He doesn't need money for me to love him." Ruby softens a bit before continuing, "I'm sorry Laurie, I'm just feeling very strained right now... and upset. I had a long day traveling and my trip cut short with such bad news...I didn't mean to yell at you. I am very glad you are finding company with Judge. You deserve it."

She says, "I understand, I am under a strain myself too. I'm not sure exactly what you heard about what happened last night, but Judge Lacey was a part of it. He and his soldier friends helped to restore order, but that awful Ike Sherman made an implied threat at Judge.  I'm so sorry about poor Mr. Hoover. I will be by this evening for the wake. Judge won't be able to attend due to his promise but he does plan to attend the funeral tomorrow."

"What time is the wake, Laurie?"   Laurie says, "I don't know the time for the wake, the newspaper just said tonight at the Lucky Lady. I'm assuming it will be for the entire evening given that Niles was an owner." 

Ruby pauses. "I didn't hear much. I never got to read the paper, so I don't know the story. What happened, if you don't mind me asking?"  She says, "As for last night, I didn't see it, I just heard the gunshots. Judge Lacey was playing cards with his veteran friends over at the Morand-Seawell Office when an angry mob flowed out of the Palace Saloon and marched to the Marshall's office, demanding that some elf prisoners that Deputy Martin brought in be given to them for hanging. 

The Marshall and his deputies refused and shooting started. Two of the mob were killed as was poor Mr. Hoover. Marshall Berg almost died too but your friend Nanuet saved him. The veterans then arrived and were able to persuade everybody to stand down."  

"Sounds like some crazy things went down. I am glad more people weren't hurt. I haven't seen any of my friends yet, I just wanted to get clean and try to get my mind together. I'm not handling this very well. I've never been good at emotional stuff." Ruby sighs. "I am glad that Judge is ok. Sounds like what he did was very brave." And stupid, she thinks. "If that bath is ready... I need to get to the Lucky Lady."  "Of course," Laurie states. Ruby takes her bath in peace.

Ruby tries her best to relax, but this time soaking away her troubles isn't working so well.   After her bath she heads home, where she dresses simply in her new black dress and black lace veil covering her red hair. She ties the familiar black velvet ribbon around her neck. She avoids Jake the best she can.  Ruby and Jake head over to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-three, “The Wake”, Sunday, May 28th, 1882, 6:30 P.M. * 

Kate had made her way over to Don and Sandra Wainwright and spoke quietly with both of them as well as the Barkers, then Mr. Lumley and Mr. Shaw. After a little while she sat down at the piano and played. While she obviously didn't play anything cheerful, she tired to avoid anything overly maudlin, eventually letting herself play no particular piece but making soft, soothing music. 

Ruby and Jake arrive at the Lucky Lady. Ruby cuts through the crowd, heading right over to Harry and Job. She doesn't say anything at first she just hugs them both tightly and cries. Kate left the piano as the saloon got more crowded to meet the newcomers. She was talking with the Caudells when Ruby and Jake entered the saloon. "Would you excuse me, please?" she said and walked over to where Ruby had gone over to Job and Harry. 

"Ruby," Kate said and hugged her friend. Ruby hugs her back and Kate can feel even though she is crying her body is tense and she is holding herself back. "Kate," Ruby says almost emotionless, "It's good to see you." "You too, honey," Kate said, knowing better than to try to draw Ruby out. Just being here was probably a big step for her friend. "We've missed you." Kate pulled out an extra handkerchief and handed it to Ruby. "Just in case you didn't have one." 

"I didn't." Ruby takes the hankie and holds it tightly in her hand. "Thanks Kate. I can't say I'm glad to be back." Even though the hankie is in her hand she wipes her eyes with the back of her hand. "What happened here?" she asks softly, "Did everyone go mad?" 

"That depends on your definition of madness. Just last night I was telling Niles how proud I was of him. He and a few others had put a whole page ad in Chumbley's paper as the Committee for Racial Equality. Pierre Jaquet came in a bit after ten for Chester and Mrs. Barker, saying there was trouble at the jail. 

Chester and Nanuet had brought in some rustlers earlier yesterday; they happened to be elves. A mob had come from the Palace, demanding the elves be given to them to hang, right there and then. Marshall Berg refused. When Chester and Mrs. Barker went to help, Niles, Mr. Calhoun, and Mr. Cassidy went as well. Considering the ad they'd placed, they wanted to back up their words with action. Chester deputized them right then and they all went over. 

I got my bag of bandages and my brother Henry and I went to the corner near the Comique. My father was with some other Army veterans, and they armed themselves to support the Marshalls. Berg gave the crowd a chance to disperse peacefully, and when they didn't the lawmen fired. They only shot to disarm but the mob shot to kill. I was too far away at that point, once the smoke got thick I couldn't see much. 

I understand the man who shot Niles was killed himself. The shooting stopped once the veterans arrived to back up the law. Nanuet, Miss Florencia and I helped with treating the wounded along with Doctor Eaton and Mr. Valdez. Adair and Ike Sherman were big in that crowd, making a lot of noise. Adair and Bob Scull were both shot, which is some comfort," she finished. 

"Is it really Kate?" Ruby says as she glances around the room. "I don't think there is comfort to be had. Nothing is going to bring him back." Ruby looks at Kate, "And you were all crazy enough to somehow be involved in this. I told you before I left nothing good was going to come of this election." Ruby sighs. "I am glad you are ok." Kate says, "It's only comfort that they didn't come unscathed out of what they started. I stayed far enough away to avoid being hurt, much as I itched to do something." Kate turned to Helen Barker as she and Ruby talked. 

They are interrupted by Helen Barker who says that she has to leave, that she is on duty soon with Eduardo. She adds, "The other lawmen are all planning to come by this evening. Please watch what you say to Mitch, he's taking this really hard." Ruby wipes her eyes again. "Thank you for coming Helen. We all appreciate it." She pauses. "What should we not say to Marshall Berg?" 

She replies, "He's blaming himself for what happened last night. It wasn't like he really had any choice. That drunkened up mob wanted to string up every elf at the jail, including Eduardo. If they'd been allowed to do that I'm sure that Cornflower Peck and your friend Nanuet would have been next for their lynching party. 

But Mitch is thinking of resigning, which is not what this town needs at the moment. Things are tense enough what with Adair's gambler Nick Karp getting killed, my fault I'm afraid. We've been ordered to stay clear of the Palace tonight so as to not enflame things further. Judge Isby asked Sheriff Hunter to keep an eye on that gathering and he sent his man Tomlinson over there too." "Poor Mr. Berg. I hope he doesn't resign or things will get really messy." Ruby pauses and pulls some hair off her face. "Helen, do you know where Judge Isby is now?" 

Helen says, "Probably at the Territorial Office where he stays when he is in town. I imagine that he'll be getting to bed early tonight since he holding court at 8:00 AM tomorrow morning." Kate replies, "I said everything I could think of to Mr. Berg this morning, I just hope he listened. Tomorrow morning will be difficult for him. Thank you too, Mrs. Barker. I know it was your job to be there, but I also know you wouldn't have been anywhere else." 

"If you spoke with him Kate, I'm sure it did some good. You have that way about you." Ruby pauses again, in thought. "I think I'll try to visit with the Judge and see what he thinks of what happened." And get away from here... "Besides, I'm not very good at all this," she waves her arm around. 

Ruby again bid Helen good bye then excuses herself. She spends some time wandering around, greeting everyone who stops by. She keeps herself together the best she can but eventually she succumbs to the sadness of the event and heads out to the porch. The sun was setting and the stars would soon be out, as they always were. She sildes back up on the railing and just tries to breathe. 

After Ruby left Kate went back to moving around the room and speaking with the other mourners. She stopped by the Seawells to say hello. To Colonel Seawell she said, "Thank you for helping last night. I know you don't need any thanks but knowing people like you are willing to step up makes me feel safer. I'm afraid my father shooting early was my fault. I have seen magic used when helping Deputy Martin track down Johnny Ringo and told him about it. He saw one of the men acting like he was using magic and time seems to be important in stopping that." 

Chester and Clarisse arrive at the Lucky Lady. Ruby is out on the porch. "Hey there. How was Tucson? You missed one hell of a fire in Tombstone." Ruby hops off the railing and hugs Chester tightly and overlong. Finally she says, "For a moment, we thought it was you." She continues to hug him before she pulls back and wipes her eyes. "Hello Clarisse. Thanks for coming." 

Chester pats her awkwardly on her back. "It's OK. It's OK. I'm safe and sound. Niles gave as good as he got." Clarisse answers Ruby, "Good evening, Miss West. I wish it was a happier time. Mr. Hoover had been nice to me since I started singing here." "I know Clarisse." Ruby slides back on the railing. "Tuscon was ok. The fire and then this sorta ruined the trip, for me anyway. I am so glad you are ok though Chester. What would we do without you?" She gives him a weak smile. 

Chester smiles warmly. "I'd say 'Get into trouble,' but we do that even with me here. I plan on sticking around for a long time." He pauses and takes a deep breath. "It's my fault Niles got killed. He volunteered to come with me to the office. I should have told them to stay behind. But I deputized them instead." 

"Chester!" Ruby begins sternly, "It is ABSOLUTELY not your fault, and I wasn't even here! You didn't force Niles to come with you. And you didn't make that crazy mob want to string up Indians. Kate said he was standing up for what he believed in. I don't believe for one second that you're to blame. Clarisse, will you talk some sense into Mr. Martin please?" Ruby shakes her head at him. She replies, "Believe me, I've tried. But he takes everything so personally. Don't you dear?" "Guilty as charged. Let's go in and pay our respects." Ruby smiles at them as they walk inside the Lucky Lady. She truly was glad that Chester was ok. 

Jake just wanders around the Lucky Lady, speaking with those that look like they need to talk, adding good words towards Niles Hoover whenever he can. It was easy, Jake liked Niles and respected him. Jake does not make any statements affirming that he died for a good cause, he just stays away from that topic. Jake keeps an eye on Ruby but gives her space, deciding that he cannot bear this burden for her. Finally, when Harry is between those giving condolences Jake approaches him and offers his hand. "I counted him as one of my friends. He was a good man, Promise City loses much without him." 

After speaking with Chester and finding him alright, Ruby quietly leaves the somber Lucky Lady and heads to the Territorial Building. She knocks quietly but persistently on the door. "Judge?" she calls out softly. He answers the door. "Hello Ruby, what brings you here at this time of the evening?" "Well, I was just at the... the... I thought I would come and see you." She wipes her eyes. "Can I come in?" 

"Certainly, certainly, do come in." She enters and he shuts the door. "How can I help you?" he asks. Ruby comes into the room. It looked so different than when she had first been summoned here. She wanders around the room, letting her fingers run across furniture. Finally she turns back to the Judge. "I don't know if you know, I was away, in Tucson, when this all happened. I mean, last night I wasn't here." She is silent. 

"Things got so... out of control... and Niles..." she shakes her head and sniffles. "I mean... I'm so nervous that the situation will get worse. And I will lose someone else I love and care for. Someone I trust very much said I should trust you to fix things around here." She stops fidgeting and looks up at Isby with wide eyes. "Do you think you can?" 

He replies, "I am going to do my best. I will be holding court tomorrow morning and addressing all of the issue from yesterday. And then tomorrow night I will facilitate the meeting regarding the election. Hopefully by this time tomorrow things will have stabilized." Ruby looks away and replies softly, "And if they don't?" 

Isby says, "We'll have to wait and see, but relax Ruby Dear, first things first. By tomorrow the two instigators from yesterday should both be behind bars. That alone should deter others from doing the same." Ruby breathes in deeply. "Don't get me wrong, I know if anyone can deal with things you can. I'm just... upset...about Niles. And scared too. I don't like admitting that." Ruby shrugs. "Who are you going to put in jail?" 

He replies, "Well, actually it is too premature to say. Marshall Berg said he will be bringing charges against the two instigators of the riot, I can only guess who they are based upon the article in the Promise City Mirror. We will have to wait until the trial to see what evidence the Marshall presents. But even if it is weak I plan to follow through with jail time for those who he names, even if my ruling is later overturned on appeal. 

Ruby nods. "You are very wise. And also very brave." She glances at him with a look of admiration on her face before looking away. She slides herself back onto a table. "What do YOU think about all this voting stuff? I mean, do you think that woman and non-humans should be able to vote?" 

He replies, "That is not for me to say. I am not a citizen of this town, nor should the voting be in any way biased by my own personal beliefs and opinions. I plan to see that the issues are openly discussed and that those decisions are decided fairly. What the town decides to ultimately do is up to the town. But I will say that I strongly favor the Incorporation of Promise City. It will give the local law enforcement officers more authority and the town council will be able to make laws to deal with situations unique to this town. Having telegraph lines running to here will also make my job much easier." 

She says, "Oh, I know you won't be biased. I was only asking about your personal feelings on the matter. I don't care either way, I have to be honest, I hate politics. No matter how you try, things never seem to turn out fair." Isby replies, "I am not a politician, I am a Judge. I try to be fair. I was appointed by politicians but as long as I continue to live and rule based upon my own moral convictions then I do not fear any politician seeking to take the job from me. Of course, it doesn't hurt my standing that I also provide a significant amount of revenue to the Territorial coffers due to the fines associated with my rather strict rulings." 

She says, "Don't take that the wrong way, I didn't mean you. No, not at all. I haven't really told many people this but my family, well, my father, is in politics. Or at least he was anyway the last I heard. I've seen some things..." Ruby slides off the table. "Thanks for seeing me Judge. I know you are busy and want to rest for tomorrow, early day and all. I do feel better having spoken with you. I only hope things don't get worse before they get better." Ruby walks closer to the Judge and a small smile comes to Ruby's face. "You are pretty strict in the courtroom. But I'm glad I got to see the other side of you." 

He smiles and says, "When all this is finished I hope that you will see some other aspects of my personality as well. But not now, Mr. Hoover after all was your business partner and I wouldn't want people to accuse you of influencing my rulings. Good night Ruby." 

"I wouldn't want people thinking that either. You've worked very hard for your reputation." She cocks her head and stares at him for a moment. He was just about as opposite from Jake as one could get and it made her want to giggle. 

"I do need to get back. Good luck tomorrow." Ruby kisses his cheek then heads out the door. She walks slowly on her return to the Lucky Lady. She breathes in deeply before heading back in the door. She looks around for Jake and when she finally finds him she softly wraps an arm around his waist and snuggles into his shoulder.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-four, “Monday’s Trial”, Sunday, May 28th, 1882, 7:30 P.M. * 

Harry said to Jake Cook, "Thanks Jake. Yes, Niles was, the best man I've ever known. He'd have given a man the shirt off his back just for asking. Half the hills around here have prospectors on them who Niles staked. I just wish he'd have lived long enough to see one of them pay off. But he wasn't even looking to make it rich, I think he just liked helping people out who needed it." 

Jake nods solemnly. "Best you can do is to appreciate what you had rather than focus on what you lost. Seems to me he would have wanted it that way." Jake pats him gently on the shoulder and leaves Harry to join the others. He then heads out to the porch to wait for Ruby to return. 

Inside the Lucky Lady, Town Marshall Mitchell Berg arrives at the Lucky Lady for Niles Hoover's wake. As Kate talked with the Seawells she saw Mitchell Berg come in. She asked to be excused and walked over to the door where Berg was still standing. "We're so glad you're here," Kate said quietly when she reached him and offered an arm to escort him. "I hope you found services helpful this morning." 

He nods and says, "I did. This town has some good people in it." Berg spends the next half hour walking around the room and making small talk with a few folks but otherwise keeping to him. 

After speaking to Ruby Chester headed up to his room. Clarisse says her condolences to Harry Rote. Chester changes into a dark suit and comes back downstairs unarmed. He gets a beer from the bar and water for Clarisse. Rejoining her, he also says his condolences to Harry. Berg enters the saloon and everyone looks his way. Chester excuses himself and makes his way through the crowd to the Marshall. "Hey Marshall. How are you feeling?" 

He replies, "About as good as you can expect Chet under the circumstances. We're going to need you to testify tomorrow morning for Judge Isby. I'm bringing both Evan Adair and Will Flynn up on charges for inciting the riot and since you and I both spoke to the crowd, ordering them to disperse, I want that on record. Fisk is also brining me up on charges but I think that Isby is only allowing it so that he can then rule in our favor. We also need you to testify about the arrest of the Indians at that trial too. That's Deputy Sheriff Hunter's case, not mine, although I'll be wearing my lawyer hat for that one to help defend Nanuet's nephew." Chester replies, "I'll be there. There's no way I'm letting Adair get away with this. He'll do good to have you as his lawyer." 

After Ruby returns and goes up to Jake, Berg gestures for Job Kane to join them and approaches the three and asks, "I was wondering if we could come here to do the reading of Nile's Last Will and Testament tomorrow after the funeral? Most of the folks listed in the will work here, he even updated it recently to include Thom." "Sure, Marshall." Jake has a little shiver remembering he went through the trouble of making his own will. 

Kate had spoken to most of the people in the room, so made her way over to General Pleasants and the Caudells. Her own family came in a few minutes later, dressed in the most somber clothes they could find considering the loss of their trunks. 

There was one person still missing that Kate found herself still searching for. She hadn't seen Conrad in the last day or so, but he must know what had happened. He had to work of course, but surely he would find a few moments to stop by? She trained her attention back to the General and said, "It seems my little town is trying to prove me a liar. I remember telling you gunfights in the street weren't a common occurrence. At the time it was the truth." 

Pleasants says, "New elections aren't a common occurrence either. Look at what happened a few decades back with Kansas, this is minor by comparison. I am truly sorry for the loss of your friend, by everybody's account he was a very good man." Kate replies, "Better than I knew. He was always friendly to everyone, but I never realized how much good was in him. I would think by now I would have learned not to wait to get to know someone, there isn't time to wait." 

Conrad Booth finally arrives, in the company of Pedro and Dorita. "Here are some people you should meet," Kate said. "I'll make sure to introduce you before they leave. If you'll excuse me I should go say hello." She crossed the room and kissed Dorita on the cheek. "I'm so glad to see you." She gave Pedro a rare hug and turned to Conrad saying, "It's good to see you." 

Conrad smiles and says, "Sorry it took so long, they needed some convincing to come. I told them that all of Nile's friends were welcome but they were hesitant what with a racial incident having sparked the trouble to begin with." Kate states, "Of course you're welcome. Adair and his ilk can't change that not matter how hard they try." Kate was silent for a moment, uncertain what else to say. "We'll make that clear at the meeting tomorrow." 

Time passes at the wake, everyone recalling their favorite stories about Niles. Ruby notices a small boy who she doesn't recognize but remembers Niles mentioning his friend and nephew were coming to visit. She leaves the safety of Jake's side and approaches the boy. "Good evening, young sir. You wouldn't happen to be Burt, would you?" The boy looks up and in a monotone says, "Yes, I came here to spend the summer with Uncle Niles." 

"Well then," Ruby says and kneels in front of him, "I am very honored to meet you. My name is Ruby West," she says, extending her hand to the young boy. "Your Uncle told me all about you. He was really looking forward to spending the summer with you. Said you were going to be a big help around here." He says, "You're the singer here aren't you?" "Yes, I am the singer here. Have you heard about me too?" Ruby gives the boy a smile. He says, "Yes, Niles wrote to me." The boy then hides behind Mr. Kilgore. 

Ruby is more than a bit surprised. She stands and continues to smile at the boy, "Don't be shy, I don't bite. At least not cute little boys anyway." She gives a little giggle, the first laugh of the day. She turns to George. "Niles had planned on you staying here and you are more than welcome to if you want to. Both of you. We have room and eventually we are planning in opening as a hotel. We can talk about the details later if you have questions but please feel free to stay tonight." 

After her conversation is over Ruby continues to circulate. Eventually she makes her way over to Kate's family. With a weary smile on her face she pulls some hair off her face and says, "Well, Mrs. Kale, are you going to introduce me to your family?" 

The wake continues until around 9:30 PM, during which time close to have the town has filed through, including all of the town's saloon owners who had been Nile's customers with the lone exception of Evan Adair. At several points during the wake speeches are made. When things are closing up and most people have left Neil Cassidy comes by. He is wearing his Deputy badge and says that he is currently on duty, but wanted Harry Rote and the others to know that he has gone ahead and already paid for everything the next day for Nile's funeral including the casket and grave marker. He says that he will see them at the funeral. 

Kate spent the night talking a bit and often sitting at the piano as Job had suggested earlier. She managed to sneak a few moments alone with her brother Henry as well as with Conrad when she could let go a bit and let someone comfort her rather than the other way around. 

She was tired of death and it was beginning to take its toll. Tom, Storm, Mr. Emerson, Niles, even the death of Riley, who they'd hardly known weighed on her tonight. The night finally came to an end, and even though Conrad escorted her and Ginnie home she wished she didn't have to sleep alone this particular night. 

The night finally comes to a close. Ruby half heartedly helps clean up the Saloon. They thank Neil Cassidy for his generosity in paying for the funeral. Her and Jake make their way home. Ruby carelessly drops her clothes to the floor in a ball. She tiredly crawls into bed and snuggles with her pillow, too exhausted to cry anymore. She quickly falls asleep. 

Ruby’s sleep is restless and finally she wakes in the middle of the night. She drags herself out of bed and wraps herself in a blanket, ending on a couch in their living room. From the couch Ruby could view the bright moon and stars in the sky as she lay with her head resting on the armrest. Tonight they didn’t comfort her though; tonight they reminded her of the unchanging facts of life. That no matter how hard she had tried to change things for herself they would, eventually, end up the same. She was sad about this fact, but also somewhat comforted, comforted that at least she knew what was coming. She drifts back off to sleep with that thought in mind. 

Monday, May 29th at 7:30 A.M. Meanwhile, across town at the Arizona Territorial Building Court is about to go into session. The building is packed, with all chairs filled and much of the standing room taken up as well. At table in the front Lawyer Hamilton Fisk is seated beside Evan Adair. Adair's shoulder is bandaged and his arm is being held in a sling. 

Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter along with Deputies Barker and Martin have escorted the four Elvan prisoners to the building, the men each in shackles. Marshall Berg has escorted young Nakomo in the company of Priestess Minerva Florencia and her companion Nanuet. Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy then arrives with a handcuffed Will Flynn in tow. 

People continue to arrive at the Arizona Territorial Office Building. Newspaper editor Chumbley and his reporter Angelica Young are among the last to enter the building. 

Promptly at 8:00 A.M. Kevin Tomlinson announces “All Rise for Judge Nathan Isby”. The Judge enters and takes his seat. The audience all sit. Tomlinson says, “The first case to be heard today is brought by Mr. Evan Adair. He changes Marshall Mitchell Berg and Deputy Marshall Helen Barker with the murder of his employee Mr. Nicholas Karp.” 

Isby looks towards the law officers and says, “How do you plead?” Attorney Elihu Upton stands and steps forward. He states, “On behalf of my clients Mr. Berg and Mrs. Barker I am ordered to plead not guilty.” Isby begins the trial 

Attorney Hamilton Fisk stands and outlines the events of the previous evening, emphasizing how while Berg had instructed the crowd to disperse on the count of ten the law officers fired into the crowd sooner than that, thus not allowing the crowd the promised time to back down and therefore making an unprovoked attack that left Mr. Karp dead. 

Attorney Upton states that based upon his consultations with his clients the death of Mr. Karp was not intentional but occurred in the course of the law officers attempting to restore order. He then presents as evidence six written depositions of witnesses who attest to the fact that the crowd had been given four different warnings to disperse and states that the crowd failing to do so left the law officers no other choice. He points to two depositions that mention the mob also wanting to do harm to Deputy Marshall Rodriguez. Finally, he states that Marshall Berg had previously instructed all of his deputies to shot to wound and not kill. 

Attorney Fisk reminds the court of Helen Barker’s prowess with a gun and states that if it had been her intent to wound then Karp would not be dead. Attorney Upton counters by stating that Deputy Barker was clearly trying to wound, as her first three shots had disarmed three men. He states that “At that point people were moving, the law officers were moving to avoid being hit and Mr. Karp had been wounded by her previous shot so would have been moving himself. The area was also filled with gunpowder smoke. All of those factors could have influenced the shot, causing it to strike him at a point other than what she intended.” Many side conversations begin in the audience. 

Judge Isby slams his gavel down and orders silence while he reads aloud to the court each of the six written depositions. They are from Al Brower, Roger Fly, John Hagen, Kay Kaufman, Dick Lockmyer and Henry Weller. After reading them he asks if either Attorney have objections to raise. Fisk disputes some minor details and some of the adjectives used in the descriptions but upon further questioning by Isby agrees that they are for the most part accurate. 

Isby states, “Then I feel that I have heard enough and am prepared to rule. Law is an important thing. A Town, a Territory or a Country cannot be ruled without laws. It is the charge of the Officers of the Law to enforce that law. Vigilante justice, based upon mob rule, stands in direct opposition to the tenants of law. 

I find that Marshall Berg was fully within his rights to do whatever was necessary to uphold the law and did so in this instance. I find both him and Deputy Barker innocent of these charges. And I would sincerely hope that the citizens of this town decide to heed the commands of the law officers if such an event should ever occur again.” The Judge then calls for a ten minute recess. Chester exhales from his place guarding the prisoners. The relief is plain on his face as the verdict is read. He adjusts his tie and badge nervously as he waits to give his testimony. 

Tomlinson calls the next case to order “Town Marshall Mitchell Berg charges Mr. Will Flynn with Inciting a Riot.” Judge Isby asks Mr. Flynn if he has representation. Flynn looks to Fisk. Evan Adair and Hamilton Fisk briefly whisper to one another after which Fisk remains seated and silent. Isby says, “Very well then, Marshall Berg, you may begin.” 

Berg calls Flynn to the stand and has him testify as to the events of the previous day, beginning with the arrest of the Indians. Flynn recounts the arrests made with Deputy Martin and of him getting shot. Berg asks, “And how did you spend the remainder of the afternoon and evening?” Flynn recounts coming to town and Doctor Eaton removing the bullet. 

He stayed in town to recover, spending part of the day at Drover’s Hotel and then heading over to the Palace to watch the fights. He says that several people asked about his injury and he told them of the Indian shooting him. He says that the crowd then decided to go hang the Indians. Berg asks if that was Flynn’s idea. The ranch hand states that it was not. Berg then asks “But you thought it was a good idea?” Flynn says, “Yes.” 

Berg then calls Evan Adair to the stand. Adair does so, apparently having no qualms to letting the rancher take all of the blame for what happened. His memory differs from Flynn, with him stating that “It was Flynn who riled up the crowd and decided to lead them there.” Berg then brings forward written depositions taken from patrons of the Palace Saloon, Jervis Clifton, Matt Coogan and Cully Flick which cite that it was gambler Nicholas Karp who suggested the idea. Adair says that he does not recall Nick doing so, but that Karp was indeed an enthusiastic supporter of the lynching. 

Berg then says, “Mr. Adair, is an employer not responsible for the actions of his employees?” Hamilton Fisk stands and objects, citing that Mr. Adair is not on trial. Marshall Berg turns to the judge and states, “At this time I would also like to extend the charges of Inciting a Riot to Mr. Adair as well.” Fisk again objects, stating that he has not had time to prepare his client for such a trial. 

Isby says, “Agreed. This specific hearing will be adjourned until tomorrow morning at 9:00 A.M. to allow Mr. Fisk the time necessary. Flynn and Adair are both to be held in custody in the town jail until that time.” Fisk objects to that as well but is overruled. Fisk then raises another objection, this time citing the Merchant’s Association Meeting that evening that Adair is a member of. Isby says, “Marshall Berg will be at the meeting, he can bring the prisoner with him.” A ten minute recess is called before the next trial. Deputies Cassidy and Barker are ordered by go bring both men to jail. The deputies depart with their prisoners, with Fisk accompanying Adair. 

During the break, Chester says to Eduardo, "Things are going OK so far. I'm real disappointed in Flynn. Nanuet fixed him up and this is what happens." Eduardo says, "Happens all the time. Father Valdez is twice the healer of Doc Eaton, but last night most of those idiots waited hours for the Doc to see them instead of asking the half-elf to help them. Heck, Flynn wasn't happy with what Nanuet did for him, had the Doctor cut him open unnecessarily and now credits Eaton with his recovery. Racist idiots I tell you." 

Pakesso smirks. "I told you so. You white men are fools." Chester barks, "Quiet, prisoner. We'll have no more of that today." Pakesso says nothing in return, but keeps a smug look on his face. Chester says to Eduardo, "If Flynn wants to risk gangrene because he doesn't trust Nanuet, that's his problem. But stirring up the folks at the Palace got people killed." 

Cassidy soon returns. Court resumes and Tomlinson announces “Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter charges the following men with the theft of livestock: Kokokehas, Nakomo, Naumkeag, Nesenkeag, and Pakesso.” Judge Isby asks, “Do any of these men have representation.” Marshall Berg stands and says, “Yes sir, as these crimes occurred outside of the boundaries my jurisdiction as Marshall and therefore do not present a conflict of interest I request the court’s permission to serve as an Attorney in this matter.” 

This creates a stir in the crowd, with several comments being made about Berg being an “Injun-lover”. Judge Isby pounds the gavel to restore order again. He then says, “Granted. Will you be representing all five of these men?” Attorney Berg says, “No sir, only the young man named Nakomo. He will be testifying against the other four.” This also creates a stir and the Judge pounds the gavel again. 

The trial begins with Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter calling Calvin Oldfield to the stand. The rancher tells of the recent thefts from his ranch and also those from the Green Valley Farm. Hunter next calls Deputy Marshall Chester Martin to the stand to testify about his involvement and what transpired. 
Chester takes the stand. Tomlinson swears him in. "Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, so help you Zeus?" Chester replies, "I do." He sits down. 

"A couple days ago I was drinking with some ranchers at the Lucky Lady. They were complaining about some recent thefts of chickens and a hog. They asked me if I'd look into it and I agreed. They also asked Nanuet, an Indian priest who lives in town, if he'd help out since the ranchers thought it was the Apaches. You see, Nanuet brokered a treaty between the Apaches and the white folk a few months ago. So he was a natural choice. 

"So me and Nanuet went out to the ranches. I talked to Will Flynn and Amer Renner about what they saw. They said they saw some Indians dragging away the animals. The four of us found the trail and tracked the thieves to a cave in the Dos Cabezos Mountains. Turns out that they're not Apaches, but Yavapai, one of the other tribes. I called out for them to give up, but they shot at us instead. Nanuet said the same thing in their own language, so it's not like they didn't understand us. A gunfight breaks out. Flynn and a couple of the Indians are wounded. They surrender and Nanuet heals them. Since I'm a town Marshall, I don't have the authority to arrest them so I ride back to town and ask Deputy Sheriff Hunter to do the honors." 

Following Chester’s testimony the Judge asks the accused if any of them wish to speak. Pakesso takes the stand. He eloquently apologizes for the actions of his men and states that they were merely seeking provisions to sustain them on a long trip across the desert. He offers that his horse and gun can be sold to make restitution to the ranch and farm and sincerely regrets his group’s actions. He begs the forgiveness of the court. 

Berg says that Nakomo wishes to testify in his own defense but that he would first like to call another witness. Tombstone’s Deputy Marshall John Clum is called to the stand. Clum takes a seat. Berg asks him why he is in Promise City. Clum explains that he was delivering the town’s fire wagon, which Tombstone had borrowed the previous week. 

Berg then asks Clum to describe his history with the Apache and the events of the meeting in Prescott earlier that month. Clum does so, talking of his previous job as Indian Agent and the planned meeting with the tribal elders of the San Carlos Reservation. He describes how the four older accused and two of their friends came instead of the elders and were turned away. 

Berg has Nakomo take the stand. Under questioning the boy describes his relationship with others, how the tribal elders made them his guardians following his mother’s death. Berg then asks the boy to tell what he knows of the Prescott meeting with the Territorial Governor and the official from the Federal Office of Indian Affairs. 

Pakesso stands and yells at the boy in the native language to be quiet. Isby orders a five minute recess during which Pakesso is to be removed from the courtroom. Tomlinson helps Deputy Cassidy take the elf out in shackles and chains. A now frightened Nakomo rushes over towards Nanuet and Minerva. 

Court resumes and Nakomo recounts in detail Pakesso having the weapons smuggled in within the basket of presents and calling for them. Berg asks, “And what was the plan for these weapons? Did he wish to threaten the officials.” Nakomo says, “No, the plan was for him and the others to kill all of the humans present at the meeting.” The courtroom erupts in chaos at the airing of that revelation. Several comments along the lines of “We should have hung them” are stated. It takes several minutes for order to be restored during which time Isby allows Nakomo to leave the stand. 

When court resumes Marshall Berg outlines how Nakomo had intentionally hidden to keep the weapons from the others. He has Clum return to the stand. Clum testifies how Pakesso became visibly angry at the ‘presents’ not being available and wanted to know where Nakomo had gone to. 

Berg calls Nakomo back to the stand and the boy testifies how following Prescott the others beat him. He says that he was afraid to stand up to them again. Berg concludes by stating that Nakomo should be regarded as a hero, who prevented the brutal murder of the Governor and other officials, and requests the leniency of the court in regards to charges of boy’s complicity with the theft of the livestock thefts. 

Judge Isby turns to the elves and asks if they have anything to say in their own defense. Kokokehas does not deny anything that has been said but instead states the superiority of the elvan race, that they are the true owners of the land and that the humans will one day be driven from it. 

Hearing nothing further the Judge calls the trial closed. He then makes his ruling. Regarding the thefts, the physical possessions save for the clothing on their backs of all five Indians are to be sold to make restitution to the farm and ranch. For their participation in the plot to murder a high ranking Federal Official Kokokehas, Naumkeag, Nesenkeag, and Pakesso are to be immediately turned over to the military commander of Fort Huachuca to be executed. 

He the declares that Nakomo is indeed a hero, that it took heroic effort for one so young to be willing to stand up for what is right, both at Prescott and again today. He adds, “But I cannot overlook the boy’s involvement in those thefts. Attorney Berg, I order him to remain within the town until he has completed a total of sixty hours of community service under your supervision. I believe that the Town Hall could use interior painting and that the County Claims Office could use some roof repairs.” Berg states, “Yes sir. Thank you sir.” Isby orders the court adjourned. 

Chester and Eduardo take the struggling prisoners back to the jail. Chester says, "Come on, back to the hoosegow. You have a date with the hangman. Thanks to that brave boy, you weren't able to complete the job." Adair and Flynn both object when they see the prisoners brought in, not wanting to share the cell with Indians who they tried to kill the night before. Berg shoves all four Indians into the other cell and keeps the shackles on their hands and feet says, "We should be rid of them soon." 

They do not have long to wait as the Wells Fargo Stage comes right up to the door. For this run Kris Wagner has assigned both of his riflemen, Newton Gilly and Billy Glass. Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter is accompanied by Tombstone Deputy Marshall John Clum to escort the prisoners to Tombstone, where a group of soldiers are currently stationed to take charge of them. Clum mentions that Lieutenant Gamble is in charge of those that group. The Indians are piled onto the Stagecoach, which then departs. 

Chester says to Berg, "I don't envy Gamble. He better put the fort on alert for a few days. No telling if they'll get attacked for this. By the way, congratulations on getting the charges dropped against you and Helen. If they'd succeeded in getting you, then I would have turned in my badge." Berg gestures to the cell with Adair and Flynn and says, "Yes, it seems to me that the right ones are behind bars." Adair exclaims, "Only until tomorrow. You have a weak case Berg, Fisk will get me off." Berg replies, "You may be right, but until then get comfortable in that cell."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-five, “The Missing Students”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 7:30 P.M. * 

Kate had awakened early to get herself a good breakfast before the first day of school is to start. She is inside the school greeting the arrival of the first six pupils, namely six of the seven youngest of the O'Hara children and their mother Meagan. Meagan says, "You've done a wonderful job with this Katherine, you should be proud." 

As time goes on some of the other students begin to arrive. First are the Tolucca children, Roberto, Consuelo, Manuel and Jose. Next is Ricardo Huesca. Last to arrive is Rocky, the half-ogre son of a new miner at the Happy Strike Mine. It is almost the 8:00 A.M. start time none of the other human children from the town have arrived. 

Kate talked pleasantly with her students, waiting for any actual school talk until 8:00. Instead she asked them about what they liked to do, how they helped their parents and what things they would like to try someday. Her eyes kept flickering to the clock sitting on her desk. She finally excused herself to go look out the door hoping to see some of the town's human children. 

Surely they couldn't all have been scared away or fooled by talk from the Vigilance Committee. Perhaps she would have to send Ginnie around to find out what was going on. So many of the families had been excited to have a school and she hadn't hidden her intentions from them. 

At around a quarter after 8:00 Mollie Caudell arrives at the schoolhouse door. She gestures for Kate to come see her. Kate excused herself to the children, when she was at that time seating and working on dividing into classes and followed Mollie out. "What is it, Mrs. Caudell?" she asked anxiously. 

She says, "We were on our way here with Melvin and were intercepted, ushered over into the Town Hall. Other families with kids are also there. A Mr. Shackelton then announced that the school would be meeting there instead, and that it would be free to the parents. 

A Mrs. King and a Doctor Eaton then called aside Nate and are talking to him about teaching at it. He asked about your school and they told him that their school would be for proper human families, that if you wanted to teach the lesser races and poor Irish urchins that you could. I guess they assume that since Nate's a Southerner he's also racist. Shows how little they know about the man. Anyway, he whispered for me to come here to tell you so I slipped out." 

Kate shook her head. "You know, I'm actually a little relieved. They didn't convince anyone not to come, and they waited until the last minute and ambushed the human families. It doesn't speak of their confidence in convincing people without the word free dangling over them. I can't leave the children here, but I should at least have a say. And all the best arguments make me look as petty as them. Did it seem they could convince the families? Did they make it seem like they didn't have a choice?" 

Mollie replies, "I'm sure that Mrs. O'Hara and I can manage until you get back. Nate's just stalling them, this is where we will want Melvin to be. As to convincing the others, the deciding factor will be affordability. Them offering to give free schooling tips it in their favor. Hmmm, I was talking to Mr. Davis last night about the new group that he helped found, this Committee for Racial Equality. Do you think they might be willing to finance your school?" 

Kate sighed. "Perhaps. I'll tell you the truth, it was going to take a long time for me to recoup the money I spent getting set up. If I get them to back me, perhaps after the incorporation I can apply to have the school become the towns public school and lift the burden from them. Some of those men will be at the trial right now, so I'd better go interrupt this meeting first. Perhaps I'll offer the first week free of charge while I try to make the arrangements. If you'll go get Mrs. O'Hara, I'll try to keep the Vigilance Committee from getting their claws in these children." 

"Isn't he on that Committee?" Mollie asks, pointing to neighbor Roger Fly who is walking from his Boarding House over to his Photo Studio behind it. Kate turned her head and looked. "Mr. Fly!" Kate called and waved to him. "Could we speak to you for a moment?" Roger Fly walks over to the entrance of the school. "Hello Mrs. Kale, Mrs. Caudell, how is the first day of school going?" 

"With a bit of a snag I'm afraid. Mrs. Caudell has a bit of disturbing news. Apparently Mrs. King, Doc Eaton and Mr. Shackelton intercepted the human families on the way here this morning. They told them school will be meeting in the town hall and they're trying to get Mr. Caudell to teach for them. I could probably convince the families to come here instead, but they're offering the schooling for free, something I really can't do. We thought..." Kate turned bright red but pushed on. "We thought if the Committee from Racial Equality might support the school, I could offer to teach for free. I'm sorry, I hate to ask, but I don't know how else I can compete and I hate to think of what they'll put in those children's minds." 

Fly says, "I don't care for some of Shackelton's ideas. King and Eaton aren't so bad once you get to know them, they at least mean well. But the school has to be for ALL children. Why don't they understand that?" He pauses for a minute and says, "So you want us to sponsor your school? That could get expensive, although I know Neil could probably afford to pay most of it. You know, Neil feels terribly about what happened to Niles, we all do actually. Would you perhaps consider maybe naming your school after him?" 

Kate says, "I would absolutely consider it. The good news is that I've already paid to get everything set up. The building is here, the books and supplies are all here, its just.... All the time I spend here I'm not spending working on my ranch. The upkeep really shouldn't be all that much. And I thought once the town is incorporated we could apply to become the public school." 

Kate peeked back inside to make sure the children were still where they belonged, then said. "It looks like I'm not going to get back in there right away. Mrs. Caudell, would you? I'll send Mrs. O'Hara in a minute as well." Mollie says, "Relax, Meghan and I can handle a room full of kids, especially since most of them are hers." 

Roger Fly tells Kate, "Let's go see if we can find Neil and see if he agrees. I know for a fact that Rufus Davis will agree, his elvan girlfriend Anita Ramirez is pregnant and they'll need a place to school their child. So with me that'll make a majority. Yes, I know, the idea an unwed mother is shocking, my wife Janet is appalled, but that's all part of life." "I don't find it so terribly shocking," Kate said with a smile that went a bit beyond just amusement. "Marriage isn't right for everyone. Lead on sir, lets pull out a spoke in Mr. Shackelton's wheel." 

Instead of heading towards either Cassidy's lumberyard or home Fly leads her up East Street to the Morand Cartage Company Complex. Neil Cassidy is there, signing paperwork for the caravan of wagons about to depart to bring his remaining in-stock lumber to Tombstone. 

They are just wrapping up when Roger and Kate arrive. Neil looks up, still wearing a glum face and says, "Glad that's over with, I want to get a bath and shave before the funeral. Did you want something Roger?" Fly says, "Yes, I'm afraid that our Committee is needed yet again. I'll let Mrs. Kale explain." 

Kate quickly repeated what Mollie Caudell had told her about the Vigilance Committee's hijaking of her students and the difficulty of competing with education offered free. "I know it's an enormous favor to ask, but as I told Mr. Fly all the start-up costs have been paid. And hopefully after the incorporation we can get the town to support it as the public school." 

Roger says, "We were thinking of calling it The Niles Hoover Memorial School." Cassidy's eyes light up at that and he says, "Absolutely, it would be a fitting tribute to him. Count me in." Roger tells Kate "And Davis is a given, so that makes a majority. Not that I think Cole Rixton or Travis Calhoun will object. So consider it done." 

"Thank you Mr. Cassidy," Kate said with a sigh of relief. She turned to Mr. Fly and said, "Would you care to come with me while I give the good news to Mrs. King, the good doctor and Mr. Shackelton? I'm certain they'll be tickled to hear all these deserving children will be educated at no cost to their parents. And I'm truly certain the parents will be very grateful to all of you." 

Fly says "Oh no, my wife Janet is close friends with both Mrs. King and Beth Eaton. Please don't make my life any more complicated than it already is." Cassidy on the other hand interjects, "I'll go with you! This ought to be good." Kate smiled at Fly and said, "I understand. I'm fond of your wife as well, she's been very kind to me. Mr. Cassidy?" she finished, offering her arm. On they way, they made a quick stop to confirm that Meaghan O'Hara is able to give Mrs. Caudell a hand along with a quick explanation of what was going on. 

A few minutes later they arrived at the Town Hall and stepped inside. Nate Caudell is still standing in the back of the room negotiating with Mrs. King and Doctor Eaton when they stop to see the arrival of Kate and Neil. At the front of the room Mr. Icabod Shackelton has a globe out and is giving what is a clearly human-centric Geographic lesson to the group of around fifteen children, with eight of their parents also in attendance. 

Kate detached herself from Mr.Cassidy's arm and approached the globe. When Mr. Shackelton paused to take breath she jumped in, placed her finger just under his and said, "Just south of where Mr. Shackelton is pointing is Mexico, home to wood elves and some humans. Being so close together the Arizona Territory is often affected by what happens on our neighbor's lands." 

She straightened up. "I'm so sorry to interrupt your excellent lesson, sir, but I have some news." She turned to the others in the room. "Again, I apologize for the intrusion. I only wish to inform everyone that the Niles Hoover Memorial School will be offering education to any child free of charge, thanks to the support of the Committee for Racial Equality which he helped found. I have always been troubled by the need to charge tuition, but with the help of Mr. Cassidy and his excellent friends that is no longer necessary. We will also provide all books and supplies, all of which are laid in and ready in the schoolhouse." 

Shackelton exclaims "You vile woman. How dare you interrupt my lesson with your misguided opinions." Nate Caudell walks down to the front and says in his North Carolina accent, "Excuse me Sir, but that is no way to address a lady." Once he has gotten the attention of the room her continues, "Hello, I am Nathan Caudell and I have been a schoolteacher for the last two decades. I have just been offered a position at this institution. Regretably, I must decline. This school and the Hoover School have two different philosophies about the role of humans and Mrs. Kale's school is more in line with my own. 

You see, I did not always think this way, my outlook changed during the War, where I proudly served in the North Carolina 47th Infantry. Going up against Union regiments made up of former slaves I learned the hard way that an Ogre's blood and a human's blood look the same. I saw many a brave and intelligent Ogre in my own company mistreated by simple cowardly men who happened to be human. And furthermore, at the end of the war the Constitution of the United States was amended to ensure equality of the races. It is that Constitution which I believe in and that I have absolutely no doubt will be taught at the Hoover School, which is where I want my son Melvin to be. 

The decision of which school to attend is not for either myself or for Mr. Shackelton to decide. It is a parent's decision. I would suggest that you parents spend today at this school with your children listening intently to these lessons. Then spend tomorrow at the Hoover School. And continue to visit both until you feel that you can make an informed decision as to who you wish to have educating your children. That is all that I have to say, come along Melvin. You may now resume your lesson Mr. Shackelton." 

"Thank you Mr. Caudell, I couldn't offer better advice. Again, my apologies for the intrusion," Kate said politely. She turned back to Mr. Cassidy and took his arm again, preceding Mr. Caudell and his son out the door. After they had gotten a bit away from the building she said, "I owe you some thanks, Mr. Caudell. I wouldn't have known what was going on until after the day was over if Mrs. Caudell hadn't told me. There is so much more I'd like to say, but I won't stoop to it." 

He smiles and says, "One thing that Mollie and I have learned over the years is when to stand up for what you think is right. It's a good lesson for Melvin to learn at this age and what better way than through the example of his parents and teachers." He accompanies them back to the schoolhouse. When they arrive they see that Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell have divided up the class into two group, with Mollie teaching the younger ones and Meagan the older. 

Neil Cassidy looks around the school room building and smiles. He keeps his voice low so as to not interrupt and says "Excellent Mrs. Kale, we will definitely support this. Please let us know what you will need for a weekly stipend to cover materials and the cost of you and your two other teachers" as he gestures to other two women. Before Kate can say something Nate interjects, "She will sir. Would you take a walk with me, I have a few questions to ask you about this Committee." The men walk away together. 

Kate stood stunned for a moment after the men left. She shook her head back into the present and listened to the other women giving lessons. Instead of interrupting anything she went to the desk and got the books sorted or the next subject and reworked some of her plans to include two other teachers. When the time came for morning recess Kate spoke to them both about taking full or part time positions as teachers, and also asked if they would mind overseeing lunch so she could attend Niles Hoover's funeral. 

They are both delighted with the idea of working at the school. Mollie comments "It's funny to think that I could be a teacher. I couldn't even read myself until I was twenty when Nate taught me." Meghan assures Kate that her place is at the funeral, that since the school today has half the number of students than were originally expected they should have no difficulty. 

"Thank you, ladies. The days will be much more pleasant with the two of you here, and give me a chance to learn how to be a teacher," she said lightly. After recess they split the classes further and Kate took her own group. Shortly before lunch classes merged and Kate went upstairs, dressed herself in a black gown and headed for the funeral parlor.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-six, “Nile’s Funeral and Will”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 8:45 A.M. * 

Nanuet listens to the trial and the fate of his former fellow tribe members. Although his head tells him that they have to be dealt with it pains his heart to hear that they will be put to death. He walks, his head down and shoulders slumped back to the Lucky Lady to see if there is work for him to do. Work that would keep his mind busy. 

Minerva watches Nanuet leaves. Knowing that he must be having mixed emotions about what has transpired she lets him go allowing him the time he needs to work through his feelings. She motions for Nakomo to wait for her and walks over to the Judge.” If it would please the court, Your Honor, I am willing to take responsibility for Nakomo while he carries out his community service. "I shall return home now to thank the goddess for your wisdom in this matter." 

She turns to Nakomo. "Come with me. I do not think that it is safe for you to walk alone yet." Nakomo follows the Priestess back to her house. He says, "Where will I live? The Marshall had asked you to watch me until the trial, but I should no be intruding any longer in your home." 

Nonsense, Nakomo. You are not an intrusion, you are a gift from the gods, and if they have chosen to set us upon the same path that we may traverse it together for a while, than I am quite content to enjoy your company while we do so." She smiles and places her arm through his. "Come now, let us go home and get a bite to eat before the funeral. I fine man has entered the house of Olympus today. We must bury his remains with honor. 

And this evening we shall celebrate your homecoming and introduce you to our friends. Would you like that? There is a little girl by the name of Ginny who I think will be quite fascinated by you. She is a bit younger than you but she has lived a rather unusual life also and, like you are wise beyond her years. I think you will find much comfort and camaraderie in one another’s company." The two enter the house and have a quick snack, before Minerva dresses in her Priestly robes and meets Nanuet at the saloon. 

A few blocks east Ruby wakes and stretches, rubbing her now sore neck. The puppies were curled up, Lucky squeezed next to her legs on the couch and Mischief on the floor. They both had grown much since Ruby had found them starved on the back steps of the Lucky Lady. They both had grown strong, they had beautiful shiny coats and were good natured dogs, no doubt in part from Nanuet’s training. Ruby pets both of them for a while before getting off the couch and going back upstairs. 

She dresses slowly, almost as if she is stalling. When it looks like Jake is ready to go she turns to face him, leaning herself up against the dresser. Her eyes red and puffy from crying she says, “Jake, I don’t think I can do this anymore.” He replies, "This? What do you mean?" 

She states, "I just mean this," she waves her arm around. Finally she adds flatly, "I mean the funeral. You should go without me." Jake just stares at her for a minute. Finally he says, "Alright, if that is your wish. I will see you when it is finished." With that Jake heads out. 

"Wait!" Ruby hurries over to him. "Just wait a moment." Ruby looks at him pleadingly. "Tell me you love me and kiss me before you leave. Please Jake." "What is eating you woman? Of course I love you." He kisses her. "Everything is going to work out. You will see." 

Ruby's eyes well up with tears but she smiles heartedly anyway. "I love you too Jake, I really do. I hope everything works out the way it should." She puts her hands on his face and kisses him again, long and soft. Confused, Jake assures her again that they will make it all work out before going out. 

Ruby stands, like a statue except for the tears, in the spot Jake left her for many moments. Finally she returns upstairs. She sits at the desk, trying to write through her tears, going through page after page of paper. When she is done she seals the envelope and leaves it on Jake's pillow. 

Working quickly but numbly she takes her still unpacked bag from the Tucson trip and places it on the bed. She takes out her green dress, leaving it spread on the bed. She puts in some clean clothes and various other small items before closing up the bag. She doesn't let herself look at their home, their belongings, even the puppies only get a brief glance before she takes the bag and hurries to the stage coach office. 

Wells Fargo manager Kris Wagner explains to Ruby that the stagecoach to Tombstone has already left, that Judge Isby needed it to be sent on a special run. He says that they won't have another one until Tuesday, but that he believes the Morand Cartage stagecoach to Willcox will be leaving in about an hour if she wants to take that one out, that a train runs between Willcox and Tucson, and she could then catch another train from Tucson to Tombstone if that is her final destination. 

Ruby wipes her eyes and nods, thanking Mr. Wagner. She heads over to the Morand Cartage office and inquires about a ticket to Wilcox. Zack Morand greets her and says, "It will be leaving in around an hour. It's a relatively short ride to Willcox, around two-and-a-quarter hours with a stop along the way in Dos Cabezas. The fare is $ 2.00 one-way or $ 3.00 for a round trip ticket." Ruby hands him $2.00. "Is there somewhere to wait?" she sniffles. 

He brings her into his office. It has a desk and a couple of chairs. He asks, "Would you like something to eat while you wait? I could head across the street to the Double Eagle and get you something." Ruby shakes her head no as she sits on the edge of a chair. Even though she hadn't eaten in a whole day her stomach felt ill. "No thank you Mr. Morand. I'm just going to wait here. I won't be much trouble." 

It is a little after 10:00 A.M. when the carriage arrives. It is the same one that Ruby has ridden on twice before including the one time that it was a runaway coach barreling down a mountain without any horses pulling it. On that occasion Ruby and Ruby alone saved the lives of herself, Jake and a dwarven miner named Torvald MacNaulty. 

She boards the stage, seeing that it has been refurbished since she was last on it. Also boarding with her are two male wood elves who are the human equivalent of around twenty and an older human woman with gray hear who is wearing a calico dress. 

Ruby sighs as she takes a seat near the window. Her eyes are drawn to the floor and the panel the dwarf had ripped off so she could climb through and hang underneath an out of control stage. She actually smiles as she recalls the memory. For a moment the thought crosses her mind 'I should have died that day'. As she sits and waits for the stage to leave she ponders why she didn't die that day. 

The old Ruby would have never been having these kinds of thoughts and emotions and the truth was, she just had no way to handle them, no where to put them or work through them. She was like a little lost child, unable to even accept nonetheless handle the realities of being lost. Even though Jake tried to help, she felt like a burden to him, always having to console her, help her work through her deficiencies, and chase after her. And she had promised him she would never leave and here she was sitting on the coach trying not to look back. She couldn't keep doing this to herself and to him. It was unfair to both of them. 

She loses track of time as she stares off at the floor, lost in her thoughts. She is jolted into awareness as the horses are being hitched to the stage. She takes a final glance out the window, at Promise City, Arizona. It felt like a part of her would always remain no matter where she went. 

The dirt kicked up as the coach rode off. Ruby stood in the street, coughing and waving her hand in front of her face, trying to clear the cloud of dust so she could breathe. She watched the coach leave and her chance at escaping was gone. Instead she didn't really see it as her chance at escape, but the decision she would have regretted the rest of her life. She hurries home and throws her bag in the closet. She tears up the note on Jake's pillow. 

At a quarter until noon she dresses in her lavender evening gown, Niles favorite, and finds her way to the funeral. By the time she arrives the ceremony is almost over. She finds Jake and squeezes her way next to him, wraps her arms around him and buries her face in his shoulder as she cries, although not for the reason he thinks. 

At noon the mourners all gather at Lester's Funeral Parlor. It appears that nearly one-hundred people have turned out to pay their final respects for Niles Hoover. The casket is closed and the same photograph that had been displayed at the wake is atop it. Harry Rote delivers the eulogy, talking about his long friendship with Niles and of all the bad investments they made over the years. He says that despite their poor judgment in financial matters that Niles had an uncanny knack for making friends and acquaintances. He says that "All of our lives will be richer for having known you." 

A few other people get up to speak. George Kilgore says, "Most of you don't know me, but I have been a family friend of the Hoover family for over ten years now. I originally met them through Niles' brother Jesse, who past on two years ago. They were a good family, traditional Iowa farmers whose lives centered on bringing in the next crop of corn and beans. Niles wanted to do more than that, and he did. He was a good man and I will miss him." 

The pallbearers consist of Harry Rote, Marshall Berg, Neil Cassidy, Chester Martin, Travis Calhoun, and George Kilgore. They carry him to the hearse wagon which then brings the casket the two blocks to the cemetery. The pallbearers carry the casket up and lay it onto the ropes which lower it to the ground. 

Priestess Minerva Florencia is then asked to come forward to say the final words. When Minerva begins to speak, Chester removes his hat and lowers his head. A large crowd has gathered at the cemetery. It would seem that the whole town, minus those who are the cause of Sr. Hoover's death have turned out. Minerva looks about and notices Jake standing with Chester. Ruby is conspicuously absent and although she is concerned, it does not surprise her that Ruby would avoid such a sad event. 

When all is in readiness, Minerva steps forward and sprinkles oil upon the lid and recites: "We are gathered here on this solemn day to celebrate the life of Niall Hoover. He was a brave man and righteous man, who did not fear to stand against evil. He was a true friend to those who where blessed to know him, We are here, not only to lay his body to rest, not only to celebrate the life that he shared with us when he walked upon this earth, but also his new life. 

It is a sad time for us, there is no denying it. The gods gain is our loss and Niall Hoover will be sorely missed. But let us take comfort in the knowledge that at the moment of death, Niall Hoover obtained a higher level of consciousness. He has met Charon, crossed the lake and passed through the underworld to reside in Elysium, the wondrous realm located at the western end of the earth, which is inhabited by those who have lived an exemplary life in the favor of Zeus. Those who reach this heaven are shown sample lives and returned to the earth… born to a new life of their choosing. 

Minerva holds up her arms to the heavens and says in a clear voice. " I say to you, do not mourn! For although we do not recognize him, Niall Hoover is alive and well, for he was a good man." The priestess places a crown of celery on the head of the casket and snipping off a lock of her own hair places it on the casket alongside the crown. Once the ceremony is complete the entire group begins to sing and move around the casket in a pattern resembling a dance. 

The funeral ends. Several people thank the Priestess for her words. Minerva and Nanuet walk back home. "I have told the Judge that I would like Nakomo to live with me at least until he has finished his community service. I considered telling him that you would also be his guardian, but given the current political climate I thought it unwise to mention that we are living as one, since we are not married in the eyes of the law. I am not ashamed but I did not want to put the boy in harms way. I hope I have not offended you, mi Amore. You know how I feel about you and that it does not matter to me what others think." 

She says, "I told Nakomo that we would take him on the town tonight and introduce him to our friends. The more people he has looking out for him the safer he will be." "No Minerva, I am not angry. I know what we share and that is all I need. I don't understand the ways of politics and civilization and I trust you have our best interests in mind. I am pleased that you are willing to take Nakomo into our care. I hope that he agrees to stay with us, it will be nice to have the young elf around. I agree that Nakomo could do with a few more allies, so your idea has merit, let's introduce him to everyone tonight." Nanuet stops Minerva in mid-stride and explains that he is needed at the Lucky Lady for the reading of the will. 

Minerva heads home after Nanuet leaves for the reading of the will. "Buenas Dias" Nakomo. I am going to change out of these robes and then we will see about getting you a bath and some clean clothes, and while we are out perhaps we can find a way to decorate your room more to your liking. I know that it is a bit frilly and since it is to be your room you it should reflect who you are. Did you have any belongings with you?" 

He replies, "I had a few things in a bag but I gave them all to the Marshall. The Judge's ruling were that the possessions of all five Indians were to be sold for restitution, which included me. That's okay, it wasn't anything special." "Possessions can be replaced. Let us go and see what can be done." 
She takes him to Judge Lacey's store to see about new clothing. 

The mourners that work at the Lucky Lady return to there along with Mr. Kilgore, young Bert and a few close friends. They are soon joined by Attorney Mitchell Berg who is accompanied by Clay and Hannah Milford of the Double Eagle Boarding House. Nanuet heads back there and sits quietly in the back not understanding what exactly going on. 

The doors are then locked so that they will not be interrupted for the reading of Niles Hoover's will. Jake settles in quietly and waits for Berg to begin. Ruby gets them each a big glass of bourbon and sits quietly next to Jake, sipping and waiting. Kate hadn't been aware there was to be a reading of the will, so she followed the others to the Lucky Lady, surprised that her presence would even be required. She sat down between Chester and Job Kane and waited. 

Berg has with him a leather satchel from which he removes a paper. He begins reading “Last Will and Testament of Niles Hoover. Being of sound mind and body I wish to bequeath to my loved ones and associates my worldly possessions to be distributed under the direct supervision of my executor, Attorney Mitchell Berg.” 

“To Harry Rote, my long-time friend and junior partner of my primary business by the name of Hoover’s Liquors, I leave my 80% share of the business now making the liquor distribution business entirely yours. 

To my eleven business associates and employees of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon, specifically Jake Cook, Maria Fuente, Katherine Kale, Job Kane, Tony Lucky, Chester Martin, Jeff Mills, Nanuet, Thom, Clarisee Townsend and Ruby West I leave my hopes and dreams. I presently have outstanding investments ranging from twenty-percent to eighty-percent of seven different mining properties within Eastern Cochice County which Attorney Berg has combined into the Hoover Mining Trust and of which I new leave each of you a nine-percent share. Nanuet has a puzzled look on his face when his name is mentioned. 

To Clay and Hanna Milford, who provided me with a roof over my head during my first year in Promise City I leave all of the possessions within my room at the Lucky Lady. The furnishings should be of use to you for your boarding house and I believe that Clay and I are of comparable size in regards to my clothing. 

Lastly, to my nephew Burt, I leave the only investment that I have ever made that has proven to be profitable, namely my twenty-five percent interest in the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. You have always shown great potential and so Attorney Berg will see to it that you receive a fair and reasonable price should you decide to sell, with the majority of the proceeds invested to provide for your college education.” Berg folds up the paper and says, “So ends the reading of the will." 

Jake laughs inwardly despite the somber occasion. My uncle never left me a share in a saloon, and I was eminently qualified to have one. Jake forces himself to not smirk. He was sad over the death of his friend Niles Hoover, and surprised that he was included in the man's will. Chester looks up in surprise at being named in the will. "A nine-percent stake? I had no idea he had so many interests." 

Harry says, "He called it a whole lot of nothing. He and I both had a soft spot for prospectors who needed a grubstake to get started. So far none of those mines have done anything. The one that Attorney Berg referenced Niles owning 80% of was because he bought out the prospectors after it went bust to give them enough money to move on and make a fresh start elsewhere. I'm just as much of a sucker, I own the other 20% of that one." Chester replies, "Well, you never know when one will pay out. How's Thom working out? He seems to know the business well enough." 

Harry says, "That he does, which is good. Job seems to be in a bit over his head with this management stuff." Chester scratches his chin. "Ruby and Jake aren't much for the details, I gather." Harry says, "You figure right, Chester." "You should get a manager. I'm sure Jake and Ruby would want that." 

Berg looks to the youngster and says, "I have the paperwork here for you to sign Burt, to transfer your Uncle’s ownership of this building to you.” He gets them out of the satchel. The boy takes the papers and on the appropriate lines signs his full legal name of Herbert Clark Hoover. 

"Well Burt," Ruby says, pushing hair our of her eyes, "Looks like you can stay here as long as you'd like." She tries to give the boy a reassuring smile. "Yes Ma'am," he states. She turns to Harry. "I think you'll do a fine job as Promise City's new liquor distributor. I hope you'll agree to stay here in the Lucky Lady." "Works for me," he states. He adds, "But you might want to think about hiring on another bartender or bouncer since that business will keep me mighty busy and with Jeff also now focused on being the town's Fire Marshall." 

Ruby sighs. "I don't think now is the time to be making the business decisions but yes, you are right. We need someone else to help, maybe more than one person. Niles ran the Lucky Lady besides running the liquor operation. And with us opening as a hotel we also need someone who can help run that. We partners have a lot of decisions to make." She glances quickly at Burt and almost laughs. "Maybe tomorrow we can discuss it. Job, will you be here?" Job says, "Yes I will. Now that there's a daily stagecoach to and from Willcox I think that I may have finally convinced my Bernice to actually come here for a visit instead of my having to go there." 

"So we finally get to meet the mystery woman! How exciting," Ruby smiles. "So then is tomorrow ok for you to go over business? Today just doesn't seem right." Job says, "Yes, that's fine. I figure that I'll spend tonight managing the place instead of dealing. Monday's are slow nights anyway and between Nile's funeral and the Incorporation meeting I doubt that most of my Monday regulars will be in much of a mood to play anyway." 

Ruby nods, "Yes you are right." She pauses. "But then again, people may need friends and drinks, so who knows. Tomorrow we will figure out what to do." "Is the meeting soon?" He replies, "Yes, in around two hours." Ruby nods. "Time to get some food and rest. I'll see you later." She returns to Jake's side, sticking close by him. 

Kate moved around the room, saying goodbye to everyone with the notable exception of Tony Lucky. Ruby and Jake were last. There wasn't much to say, so she simply hugged them both. "It's been an eventful day. I have some things to tell you about later, but now I have to get back to the school. I'll see you later." "Good luck Kate. Try to enjoy your first day." Ruby squeezes her back but still seems far away. 

Nanuet approaches Jake once things start to settle down and asks "So am I to understand that Mister Hoover has left something of value to me? I am not certain what has taken place here." "Niles has indeed left you something, but whether it has any value besides his good wishes remains to be seen." Jake shakes Nanuet's hand, "You are now the proud owner of shares in some mining claims that have yet to produce any ore. They perhaps never will. Who can say? Do you know what a mine is?" Before the Indian can respond Jake says, "It is a hole in the ground owned by a liar." Laughing Jake adds, "At least some folks think that way. Others believe they will strike it rich beyond their wildest imaginations. I personally do not believe that. Never underestimate my imagination."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Forty-seven, “Incorporation Meeting”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 3:15 P.M.*

When Kate got home she went in through the kitchen door, running upstairs to change her dress.  Somehow it seemed wrong to go back into the classroom wearing black.  Thinking of how this all would have pleased Niles a smile crept onto her face as she rejoined Megan O'Hara and Mollie Caudell.  A little staff meeting would be in order after dismissal, and then there was still the matter of registering the ranch as inside town limits and the incorporation meeting.  

School is dismissed at 3:30 PM.   The older Caudell children take the others home as Meagan and Mollie sit down with Kate to discuss how the day went and plan for the next day's lessons.

Kate gathered a few things and took the ladies into the kitchen where they could be more comfortable.  She got a small fire going and set the kettle on for tea.  Then she got out her lesson plans and the more long term notes she'd made about curriculum. 

"I had been thinking it would just be myself, so they'll be some changes to be made to my plans.  I'm relieved to have both of you with me.  I haven't wanted to admit it, but I've been nervous about starting the school.  Those three in the town hall this morning would never have dreamed the favor they were doing me.  Since we're going to be working together it seems silly to keep calling each other Mrs., so Katherine or Kate will do just fine for me.  Now, how did things go for you both today?" she asked, then listened intently as they talked about the day.

The women agree with Kate that when there are no children around they should address each other on a first name basis.   They discuss the education level that each of the children are at and suggest a few changes in the groupings as they had originally split them by age but now see where some are more advanced than others. 

At around 4:00 P.M. they are interrupted by Chumbley, who is going door to door selling newspapers to everyone who belongs to the Promise City Merchant's Association.  He wishes to get the news of the morning circulated in advance of the meeting to prevent rumors from being spread instead.   

The three front page stories all concern the trails.   The main story is about the Indians, with an emphasis on young Nakomo's heroics.   Chumbley had interviewed Marshall Berg afterwards and had a few more details to add than were presented in court, including the mention that brave young Nakomo is the nephew of Nanuet.    In the discussion of the Indian conspirators it also mentions both the San Carlos Reservation tribal elders expelling them and Nanuet's helping Deputy Marshall Martin and Deputy Sheriff Hunter in the arrest.    Chumbley concludes the story by emphasizing how elves, like humans, come in both good and bad and each needs to be judged on their own actions rather than their race. 

The other two stories are about the two other trials.  First it describes the trail against Berg and Barker and of Isby finding them innocent.  Next is a story about the charges against Adair and Flynn, stating that it was continued until Tuesday and the two men will be spending the night in jail.   

On page 7 is a full-page tribute to Niles Hoover that Neil Cassidy had paid for.   Kate sees that Chumbley does indeed stay on top of the news as it mentions that the new school will be named for him.

Kate only spent a few minutes looking through the paper, but stopped at the tribute and read it fully.  "I hadn't realized that Mr. Cassidy and Mr. Hoover were such good friends.  I've been too wrapped up in my own concerns.  I need to pick up my head and look around now and then."   The three new teachers went back to their discussions and tried to work out how they were going to deal with students who would be there only occasionally until their parents decided where to have them educated permanently.  Finally as they broke up the meeting Kate said, "Tomorrow we can work out what we think will be fair salaries and let Mr. Cassidy know. I want to thank you both again, I think we're going to do well." 

After they left Kate cleaned up a bit, then ran over to the County Recorder's office to inform him that their ranch would be within town limits

Minerva arrives with Nakomo at Lacey’s General Store.  Lacey happily welcomes the boy into this store.   He holds up the latest copy of the Promise City Mirror and says "You made the front page young man, you've been hailed as a hero."   They look around and Nakomo picks out some clothing.  He then stops and focuses upon an Indian Dream Catcher hanging up on the side wall.   Lacey says, "That's not for sale young man.  It was my wife Erza's, she received it for helping a sub-chief's wife deliver their child.  It was a complicated birth and without Erza's help both the mother and child would have died.  It is supposed to bring good luck." 

Nakomo turns Lacey and says, "Yes, The item is Yavapai, my tribe, and I have heard the same story before from the mother.   It happened around thirty years ago."    Lacey smiles and says, "Yes it did, we were in Phoenix at the time, near where the Yavapai lived then.   Is the family still is good health?"  Nakomo says, "Yes, the father Eskiminzin is now a tribal elder.  They all now live on the San Carlos Reservation."

Minerva and Nakomo continue their shopping spree. Minerva is obviously having a grand time, piling up blankets and encouraging Nakomo to choose the things that he would like for his room.   "If you tell me more of your life I shall weave your story into a tapestry for you to hang on the wall of your room. Would you like that?" 

Nakomo is overwhelmed by Minerva's generosity and leaves Lacey's with his arms piled high with, toiletries, nick nacks and several sets of clothing,  before they make their way home.  She fills the tub with steaming water and instructs him to bath and change into clean clothes.  When this is accomplished she says. "My, don't you look fine! Now we must find you some suitable weapons. It would not do for you to be unarmed and defenseless. Perhaps a knife that could concealed in your boot. 

She thinks for a moment. "Here," she says handing him the silver dagger from one of the secret pockets in her upon the initial completion of my Cleric training by my dearest friend, Talia Rushmore." she says with affection. I would like it returned to me when we purchase you a blade of your own.  Nanuet and I shall  make time to take you to the desert tomorrow so that you can demonstrate your proficiency in handling a gun and a bow. If you are adept at this we shall arm you, if not, we shall teach you.  "You can help me with the chores now and when Nanuet returns, we shall go into town and introduce you to our friends.”

Jake and Ruby manage to scrounge up some food from the kitchen and then pass the time before the meeting talking about nothing much.  As they enter the meeting hall Jake says, "I have no idea what kind of lunacy will be on display here today, but I can only figure it will not be very pretty."

The Promise City Town Hall opens its doors at 5:00 P.M. and the members of the Merchant's Association begin to arrive.   Chumbley takes his place outside to sell today's newspaper to those he hasn't personally delivered them to yet.     While the combined group meeting to be facilitated by Judge Isby is set to start at 5:30 P.M. the Merchant Association's current present has asked his group to arrive fifteen minutes earlier so that they can conduct some of their own business first.   Word had circulated that one of these pieces of business would be Evan Adair's call for Marshall Berg to be removed from his job, and an item most have an opinion on both pro and con.     

The conflict between those two men is highlighted when they arrive together, Berg escorting his prisoner inside and staying alongside him.   Deputy Marshall Helen Barker comes up to him and softly says, "Hey Mitch, why isn't your prisoner in handcuffs or manacles?"   Berg says back to her, "Please Helen, let's try to not make matters worse.  That would only give sympathy to his charges."   

By 5:15 P.M. nearly all of the members of the Merchant's Association are present and Lumley calls the group to order.    The first item of business is to recognize two membership changes.  Harry Rote is recognized as the new owner of Hoover's Liquors, Josiah Arcadiam has transferred his vote for the Promise City Mirror to his wife Morgana, and Austin Blake has now registered his Drover's Livery with the Association as a separate business than Drover's Hotel with his wife Vera now casting her own vote for the Hotel.    Bill Watkins raises an objection, saying they are just playing games to double their vote.   Lumley counters by pointing out that since the two businesses have separate and distinct buildings that it is permitted.    Kate overhears Roger Fly whisper to Neil Cassidy, "Damn, I hope my wife doesn't want to now do that too, dues for one business are high enough."   

The next agenda item is the proposal to add Neil Cassidy as a fourth deputy.   There is some controversy to that due to the previous night's events.  Lumley points out that during this election period extra law enforcement is needed and Cassidy is willing to serve.   The proposal passes but is only to be in effect until a new Town Marshall is elected, at which point the Marshall will be free to hire his or her own deputies which at that point will be reduced back to three.   

The only other agenda item is Adair's proposal to have Marshall Berg removed from his job.   Evan Adair stands and makes an impassioned plea on how Berg has abused his office and is unfit for the job.    Ike Sherman is recognized and supports that position as well.    It is obvious that both Neil Cassidy and Helen Barker wish to say otherwise but Berg urges them not to, noting their positions as deputies alone show a bias.

Kate stood up to speak and that since Mr. Berg took over the job of town Marshall that Promise City had been far more peaceful than before.  Johnny Ringo had been stopped under his watch, and his extensive knowledge of the law was a boon to have in their Marshall.   

She also argued how important continuity in the job was.  The Marshall and Deputies work as a team and by taking Mr. Berg out of that equation the team would be weakened until a new working relationship could be established with a new Marshall.  "Obviously, now is not the time to be weakening our law enforcement.  Marshall Berg's only agenda is to uphold the law, and there are few I would trust as much as him to do so," she finished.

After Katherine speaks on Bergs behalf, Jake also rises and speaks.  "The judge cleared the Marshall of all charges and found he acted reasonably.  Marshall Berg is not one prone to violence, and has shown his dedication to the town and the rule of law.  He risked his life so that justice could be served.  Each of you look at yourself in the mirror," Jake points around the room, "and ask yourself, who you would trust standing outside that door protecting you if it was YOU waiting for justice to be served.  How many other men would have done what he did?  Marshall Berg has my support."  Jake sits down.

Berg stands and says, "I accepted this badge and have worn it proudly.  I have not and will not do anything that I do not feel is right.   But I would prefer to be a lawyer than a lawman.   I was one of the proponents of Incorporation and plan to wear this badge until a new Town Marshall is elected by all of the people of this town.   But I will not run for that position and at that point in time I will gladly turn this badge over." 

His announcement that he will not be the next Marshall tends to make the matter moot and when the vote to remove him is called for it is defeated overwhelmingly by a vote of 8 to 40.   Judge Isby arrives and Lumley calls the meeting of just the Merchant's Association to be adjourned.

Judge Isby goes up to the podium as the few members of the Promise City Vigilance Committee who were also not on in the Merchant’s Association come in and take their seats.  Isby states "We have several pieces of business to cover today in order to put this Incorporation Process into effect.   Today we will decide exactly who can run for office and who can vote.   Before we get into specifics on either let's discuss if the requirements for both should be one and the same. 

A discussion follows for the next fifteen minutes.   Many people feel that if somebody is allowed to vote they should also be allowed to run for office.  The only sticking point appears to be that of residency.   Isby states those in town who meet the yet-to-be-decided voter requirements should be allowed to vote as long as they register up to the final date of voter registration, even if they are newcomers on that day.     

Others speak against "Carpetbaggers" running for office, not wanting somebody to just walk into town, a town they don't know, and decide to run for office.    There appears to be a growing consensus that there should be some residency requirement to run for office, although there are differing opinions on how long that requirement should be.

When her turn comes to speak, Kate says, "We have to remember that Promise City is young, and no one has been here all that long.  No more than a couple of years.  I would suggest a time frame of a month before the last day of registration.  That would leave everyone already here able to run, and prevent anyone hearing about the elections and coming here specifically to run for office from doing so.   

I don't think it's necessary to make the requirement longer than that.  It would be difficult for an unknown stranger to get elected even if they could run for office.  The town is still small enough that a stranger would stick out like a sore thumb."

There seems to be some consensus to Kate's suggestion.   The issue is then raised of "What's to keep somebody new from claiming they were here a month, especially those folks who live out on the ranches and at mines that don't come to town that often?" 

County Recorder Dennis Winston points out that the majority of those properties only have the owners living on them, and that the ownership records are all on file and can be checked.   Zeb Cook states "What about those larger ranches and mines, they have lots of employees."   

Judge Isby says, "And we will find out today which of those mines, farms and ranches wish to be part of the town.   We will wait until the end of the meeting to ask those owners so they know exactly what they are agreeing to.  Once we know who wants to join it is just a matter of checking the payroll records to see who is recorded and has been paid for more than a month from the end of voter registration."   

Rancher Nicholas Thayer states "I pay my men in cash, I don't have payroll records."    It is pointed out that the Green Valley Farm and the Happy Strike Mine also pay their workers in cash. 

Isby says, "Then if they decide to join the town Mr. Tomlinson and I will plan on visiting those places tomorrow morning to record the names of everybody working there."    That seems to satisfy the crowd.   A vote is taken which from the Merchant's Association totals 34 in favor of the one-month residency requirement for candidates, 14 opposed and 7 abstentions.   That vote also confirms that all 55 voting members are present, something that has never before occurred. 

The vote is then taken from the Vigilance Committee  The three members who are also part of the Merchant's Association, namely Frank Condon, Bill Watkins and Zeb Cook vote as they had before with Condon and Watkins in favor and Cook opposed.    Members Dennis Avery and Doctor Jim Eaton are also in favor so the motion passes. 

The remaining issues to resolve are the questions of voter age, gender and race.   Isby decides to start with age, as that will probably be the less contentious.     Several people favor either eighteen or twenty-one.   Although she is a member of neither group Angelica Young wishes to be recognized.   Hearing no objection, Judge Isby allows it.   She points out that she, like many young people in town, is below that age and yet are married, hard-working and productive citizens.  She adds that most of the people trust her to give them the news of the town so why shouldn't they likewise trust her to be allowed to vote for the town's leaders. 

Mr. Hooten of the Cochice Boarding house points out that he has borders that are ages seventeen and eighteen and are contributing citizens.    Zackary Morand states that there are several ranch hands on his brother's Rocking-H ranch that are ages sixteen and seventeen and for all practical purposes are hard-working adults.   Bill Watkins says, "This is ridiculous.  We can't expect CHILDREN to decide who the town leaders are!"   I say twenty-one!"

Kate listened as Bill Watkins opened his mouth, but kept her seat for the time being, listening to what others have to say.  When the time came she said only, "There are those wiser at sixteen than some people are at sixty.  I would not consider going any younger, but as we will expect these younger workers to follow the laws and pay the taxes, they should have some say in what those laws and taxes are."

Morgana stands to be recognized. "We must remember that Promise city and the west are not the east, yet even in the east where children are kept children for as long as possible 16 is the age where the coming out parties begin. It is the time where adults recognize that the children they have taught and reared have grown to have their own opinion and thought and will not be silenced anymore. Here by the age of 16 many "children" have children of their own they are working full time and paying for their own keep they have come of the age where it is expected of them to behave and act as any adult of the community. I believe that if we wait until the age of 21 for members of our community to be heard we will loose many of the most intelligent, hardworking individual for they will be able to go to other towns where their voices will be heard.”

Algelica Young stands to be recognized again.  She asks "Would that be sixteen as of the day of voter registration or sixteen as of the date of the election?"   Isby replies, "Would it make a difference?"   She says, "It would in my case.  My sixteenth birthday is the second week of June."   Ibsy says, "I think that being qualified by election day would be sufficient." 

The question of making the voting age sixteen is then put to a vote.  It passes by a vote of 43 yes, 9 no and 3 abstentions.    However, the three members of the Vigilance Committee also on the merchant's association were among the nine "no" votes.   Isby says "I am going to now ask the Vigilance Committee for their opinion.    Please bear in mind that the motion overwhelming passed from the Merchant's Association and if you really feel that this issue is really one worth fighting your customers over."   They talk briefly among themselves.   Bill Watkins repeats his "No" vote and Doctor Eaton votes "No" as well but the other three vote yes so it passes.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Forty-eight, “The Right to Vote!”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 6:00 P.M.

Judge Isby proposes that Gender be the next topic.   Helen Barker stands to be recognized.   She keeps her speech short saying "You all known my opinion on this issue....and so do most of your wives and girlfriends."   She then sits down.

Kate smothered a chuckle.  She could learn a thing or two from Helen Barker about keeping it short and foreboding.  This was the first time she'd heard Morgana Arcadiam speak, and the impression she'd already had of her intelligence was reinforced hearing her words.  Kate listened to the discussion continue, waiting to add her own words until some of the windbags had deflated their lungs.

The discussion continues for a while.  Bill Watkins reasserts his positions that only men should vote, that in the United States only men can elect the President and the representatives for Congress and this is how it should be.   

Mollie Caudell then asks to be recognized.  Isby recognizes her and she stands, attired in gray pants with a tan cotton overcoat above it.    She says, "My name is Mollie Caudell, my maiden name was Bean.   I am a new to town and will be one of the school teachers at the Niles Hoover Memorial Schoolhouse.    I met my husband Nate during the war."   She then removes her overcoat, revealing herself to be attired in a tattered Confederate Uniform.   

Many of the audience gasp as she continues "Where I served for two-and-a-half years as a soldier in the North Carolina 47th Infantry.   I had cut my hair and enlisted under the name Melvin Bean.  Back then there were many soldiers serving who were too young to shave.    After a couple of months the men in my company realized my true gender, but by then they had accepted me as one of their own and kept my secret.   I was wounded at Gettysburg in '63 and was not mustered out until I received another injury in February of '65 and a doctor from outside of my company discovered my secret.    If any man in this room thinks that a woman can't do a man's job, and have opinions on leadership the equal to any man, then let them speak to me."   She then sits down.

Morgana stands "Many of the people here know me I am LADY Morgana Talks-with-trees O'Shea Arkadiam. I have many faces and all of them are represented here in this decision of who the town will allow to vote.  I am Irish. I am Indian. I am woman. I am LADY, my husband is the son of an English Lord. I am the owner of the local paper. I am a representative of the Indian nation and a sanctioned negotiator for the Apache.   

And I am also the person who carries the guns from Billy the Kid who I dispatched during an armed robbery of an individual of this town.  As a group the people of this town would choose to possibility eliminate my voice from the political future of this town.  I find that it would be unwise, to remove the choice of the way this town is to flourish from the individuals that live in it.  Each of you has many faces why would you choose to only allow one to decide your future? The people of this town are exactly that the PEOPLE of this town allow them all the right and responsibility to mold their future to what it can and should be not limiting it to the narrow voice of only one face."

The vote is called for.   The motion to allow women the right to vote passes by a vote of 22 in favor, 17 opposed and 16 abstentions.    As before, Zeb Cook, Bill Watkins and Frank Condon are among the "no" votes, meaning it will fail among the Vigilance Committee.     

At that point in time Mrs. Rebecca King stands and requests that a fifteen minute recess be called.   Isby agrees.   She asks all five of the Vigilance Committee members to join her for consultation over at the Great Western Boarding House.   They get up to leave and she also signals for the various women of her sewing circle to all join them as well.    They all leave the room and the crowd breaks into their own conversations.

Kate wasn't sure what to think of Mrs. King retiring with the committee.  The invitation of the sewing circle was curious.  Roger Fly had said Mrs. King wasn't so unreasonable once you got to know her.  Considering her activities, it was possible she might not be against women voting.  Or perhaps she was just inclined to save the fight for the race question. 

She got up to stretch her legs and walked over to Mollie Caudell.  The Confederate uniform had caused the usual tightening of her chest, and she knew if she didn't go talk to her right away, about anything, it would continue to bother her.  Oddly, it didn't occur to her to question her about having served.  Her intuition said Mollie had done it more to prove a woman could than in any great fervor for the cause.  And if she was wrong she didn't want to know about it.  She talked with the other woman for a few minutes, then spoke to Helen Barker, complimenting her on her tactics.  "I'm a little worried though.  If the vote for women is this tight, imagine the vote for race.  This has gone so well I'm afraid they've been saving it up.'

Morgana walks over to Kate and Helen "Ladies I believe that woman will get the vote in this town. Between the sewing circle and the Vigilance Committee they have realized that there may be enough "respectable" citizens to carry their ticket, provided the women are allowed in the voting box.  This however will do me little good as I do not see them ever supporting non-humans voting.  And to them I am little more than a dressed up horse who has enticed a stray English gentleman out looking to sew wild oats.  They have no idea how wrong they are in discounting my abilities or interest in this particular town."

Kate replies, "I wouldn't be sure they do discount you, Mrs. Arcadiam.  It's just that strong interest that makes them nervous.  It challenges their attempt to rule this town on their own terms and I doubt they are discounting any threats.  If they've noticed me, they've certainly noticed you.  We might be able to convince the Merchant's Association that all races should vote, but I don't know how to get it past the Vigilance Committee.  Doctor Eaton and Mr. Watkins will not be moved.  I don't know Zeb Cook or Derek Avery at all.  Frank Condon could be made to see reason."

The Vigilance Committee and their friends return.   Isby calls for their vote.  Bill Watkins sticks firm to his male voters’ only position, casting a No vote to the proposal.   The other four members of the Committee however vote Yes, Eaton doing so rather reluctantly, and the motion passes.   Isby says, "Okay folks, it looks like one stumbling block remains, that of which races should be allowed to vote." 

Travis Calhoun stands and is recognized.   He states, "Hello, most of you know me.   My brother and I own the Gunsight Brickyard.   Together with my friend Neil Cassidy we founded the Committee for Racial Equality.   Over the years we have hired a number of employees of all races, human, wood elf, high elf, orc and ogre.    With our employees we have made the bricks and boards that comprise almost every building in town, including the one we are in here today.   I do not see how anybody can now state that the people who put roofs over your heads are less deserving of representation than others.  Thank you".

Morgana bends over to Kate "That was nicely done but I'm not sure that it will sway the committee what we need is that priestess to hand the Vigilance Committee something they can't battle that proves racial equality is demanded by the gods. Do you know if there is any scripture in the church where people of another race are praised or promised equal protection? What about Diana and the nymphs? Could we use those stories somehow?"

Kate reddened a bit, saying "I haven't really attended church since I was six or seven years old.  They would probably perceive Diana's nymphs as servants even though they hunt together."  She was quiet for a moment, thinking.  "There are some stories I remember that may help.  May Diana grant me eloquence." 

She stood and once she was recognized began, "The many races of this town have followed the example of the gods in working together.  Diana hunts with her nymph companions.  The centaur Chiron was instructed by Apollo and Diana and many distinguished heroes came from the ranks of his students.  Apollo entrusted his own son Esculapius into the Centaur's care, and with his wise tutelage the child grew to became the greatest of healers. 

When the wise centaur died, he was placed in the heavens as Sagittarius.   When Hippolytus spurned his stepmother Pheadra's advances, she turned his father against Theseus against him.  He pled Neptune's wrath on Hippolytus, who was killed when Neptune answered Theseus' prayer.  After Esculapius returned him to life, Diana placed Hippolytus under the protection of a nymph named Egeria. 

The gods of the Greeks and Romans whom so many here follow embrace other races as helpers and teachers.  As skilled people worthy to be heard and counted.  Can we do less by denying all who are not human a vote?  Can we deny the wisdom of the gods rather than follow their example?"     Kate turns to take her seat and sees something she had not noticed before, her parents in the back of the room with her father's face beaming with pride over what his daughter just said.   Her mother has a smile on her face is well and is crying.   Kate sat down after catching a glimpse of her parents with a lump in her throat.  

Judge Lacey, who led the town's weekly religious studies until the arrival of Priestess Florencia stands and says, "Thank you Mrs. Kale, I agree with your interpretation of the sacred texts.   The gods do indeed look favorable upon all races."   

Bill Watkins stands and says “Are you people insane?   Sure, the gods recognize that there are different races, that don’t mean they see them as equal.    What are you people talking about?  Giving votes to the Indians?   The hills to the east of here are filled with thousands of Apache Warriors.   Just five months ago they wanted to ride down here and kill us all.  And you want to extend citizenship to them?” 

Flint Greymountain stands and asks to be recognized.   He states, “The Apache in the Chirichaua Mountains do not want citizenship, we are only talking about a few Indians who live here in town among the town.   I have an Apache woman named Naki-Yai who is an employee of my ranch.   The Morand’s Rocking-H ranch employs a few Apache workers.  I do not know of any others.”    Watkins stands and says, “That’s today.  If you allow Indians to vote what’s to keep Geronimo’s entire tribe from marching into town on the last day of voter registration and sign up to vote then?”     

Judge Isby interjects, “I find that hypothetical situation a bit far fetched, but there’s nothing to stop this body from adding provisions to prevent such a situation.   By noon tomorrow I will have a complete survey of all of the outlying ranches, farms and mines and can record the information by race as well as name.   If by the close of registration on the number of registered voters for any race has increases by more than 50% of what I show tomorrow then that could be deemed as grounds to reconvene and reconsider this issue, otherwise what is decided today regarding race would stand.”     

A vote is called on that amendment to the original motion which passes by a vote of 31 to 16 with 8 abstentions.  Isby calls for a five-minute recess.   Kate was unsurprised by Bill Watkins objections, and pleased by how neatly Judge Isby undermined his argument.   "That is some small victory at least," Kate said quietly to Morgana.

Morgana tells Kate" And thus we can assure that the town has equal footing for women but may have the wisdom of centuries old experience from some of the original population. Nicely spoken Mrs. Kale I'm in rather a bind as I will not be taken seriously when I speak because of my mixed background. The true question is still will I get the chance to vote. 

If things get truly sticky I may need to suggest literacy requirement and set up select lessons for adults who might need to have assistance. I don't want to do it but it may allow the non-human vote to pass as the truly bigoted individuals will assume that the "lesser ones" would not have the intellectual capacity to read. It would also ensure a literate population and maybe take some of the more bigoted humans out of the equation few bigots want to admit that they can't read a ballot."

"I had thought of something like that myself, but didn't want to risk making it difficult for members of other races who couldn't read, or at least couldn't read English.  I have to say though, I'm comforted by the idea that everyone voting would not need someone to help them with their ballot.  Those who can't read could easily be led to believe they voted for one candidate when they in fact voted for another.  I'm sure my school would be happy to offer after hours lessons in reading to any who wanted it," she finished with a smile.

Morgana replies, “The other possibility would be to have a designated reader known for impracticality available to individuals who couldn't read English similar to the individuals who will be needed to count ballots. Or possibility a team with different views to balance each other out so neither side could suggest non-impartiality on a specific sides part.

Two doors down, Chester paces in the Marshall's Office. He says to himself, “How is that meeting turning out? Things are going to be tense around here no matter what, though. I just hope the vote goes the right way. How am I supposed to enforce the law if it doesn't apply to everyone evenly?”  Clarisse Townsend heads into the Marshall's Office.  She exclaims, "Chester, this is so exciting.  Women will get a chance to vote!  It is just been decided upon!"

Chester picks her up and swings her around. "That is great news, Clarisse. You can pick your leaders and then complain when they turn out to be crooked, just me." He sets her down and says, "What about giving the vote to non-humans? I bet there were some mighty arguments about that."  

She replies, "They were just getting started on that now but I was so excited about the women's vote that I had to come tell you.   The Vigilance Committee was going to vote against it but Mrs. King asked for a recess and we helped to convince them that there were far more respectable women in this town seeking law and order than women of the other opinion, so our slate of candidates will be helped by that."    

Chester raises an eyebrow. "'Our' slate? What group are you with? Isn't Mrs. Fly with the Vigilance Committee?"  She answers, "Oh Chet, you know I support Law and Order.  So do the Vigilance Committee and the Cattleman's Association.   Don't worry dear, the group plans to keep you on as Deputy Marshall.   They may keep Mr. Cassidy too."

He answers, "That's good to hear. Last thing Promise City needs is replacing all the lawmen. I don't want Adair getting his men in this office. So how do we celebrate your getting the vote? They lowered the voting age, so you can vote, right?"  She says, "Of course silly. Otherwise I wouldn't be so excited."   He states, "That's doubly good. Once I get relieved, we can have a picnic. It's been a while since we've done that. How does that sound?"  She says that will be a wonderful idea.  

The meeting resumes.   Cole Rixton stands and makes a short speech for the equal representation of all races within the town.    Evan Adair counters by blaming the previous night’s disturbances on the Indians and saying that it is stupid to consider allowing any race except human to vote.   Ike Sherman then stands and agrees with Adair.      

Judge Lacey stands and while looking at Sherman says “Thank you Ike, you made your position known to the town yesterday when you stood with those seeking vigilante justice.   I think the opposite of you, as you saw when I stood with those seeking law and order.”    Doctor Eaton stands and says, “I object to Mr. Lacey’s contention.   The United States is a human land, ruled by humans.   Human superiority is a fact of life and there are many of us who believe in law and order who feel that way.”

"Human superiority is not a fact, it is a presumption," Kate said after she was again recognized.  "The United States fought a war not so long ago, one of the objectives of which was to end the treatment of ogres as less than humans.  In 1870 the right to vote was extended to ogres.  The presumption of human superiority does not and should not extend to the ballot box. 

Every race has its good and kind people, and its evil and selfish.  It doesn't matter if they are human, elf, halfling, dwarf, orc or ogre.  Generalizations rob us all of the help we can be to one another, of friends we haven't yet met, and right now, in this town, they are attempting to rob many of its citizens of their right to have a say in matters than can drastically affect their lives."

Eric Lee Smith who manages the Promise City Hotel is the next one recognized.   Kate is not surprised when he adds his voice to that of the human-only group, given that he only allows humans to stay overnight at his hotel.    She is however disappointed when Kate Higgins of the Long Branch Hotel, Conrad's employer, also stands to voice the same ideas.  She says that it was the humans who turned this plot of land into a town so why shouldn't they be allowed to elect its leaders.   

Tector Driscoll, the town tanner, then stands.  Kate does not know the man other than the fact that he relocated his tannery further out of town and sold his previous building shortly after she and her planned school became her neighbors.  He says, "I'm a simple man, but I know what my Pappy told me.  He said, son, never trust people who aren't like you.  They think live different, they think different and they'll stab you in the back if you give them the chance.  I say that we keep this a human town."

Kate clenched her fists in her skirt and tried to stop the tide of red that was crossing her face.  "I'm not sure there's much more I can say," she said to Morgana.  "How can they not understand?  All their reasons boil down to not wanting anyone but humans to vote because they don't understand anyone else.  Don't they understand that by denying people a voice they are creating the situations they fear?"

Michael Seawell then stands and asks to be recognized.   He addresses the crowd, “Hello, many of you know me, I am Colonel Michael Seawell.  I could appeal to you based upon my Civil War service and remind you of the tens of thousands of men who bled and died so that other races could be free.   But instead, let me make this an economic appeal. 

This town was built around the four local mines, each within a few hundred feet of where you stand now.   Today those mines exclusively employ human labor and most appear to have a bias towards humans.   I’ll remind you, the Liberty Hill mine struck water and had their first mine flooded out at a depth of only 200 feet.  The other mines have not dug that deep yet, and if they do I suspect they will also hit water.   That means that the amount of ore easily obtained from those mines is now rather finite.    If you honestly feel that the economic future of this town is with those mines and those mines alone then a vote for only humans to have representation makes sense. 

I am a managing partner of the Morand-Seawell Mining Company.   I served as the Chief Geologist of the United States Army and have had a career of locating precious metals.   My company now owns over a dozen properties in the region and our first two mining ventures have proven fruitful.    I would hazard to guess that by this time next year the vast majority of this region’s silver and gold ore will come from my mines.   I employ many non-human laborers.  They not only work for me but get to keep a percentage of the profits from every ounce of silver or gold that they help to extract.   The only other new mine in the region to find a rich vein is the Fisk Mountain mine, and one of its owners is a non-human.   These mines are the town’s future.   

One reason that this town plans to Incorporate is to be able to issue taxes.   Who here likes to pay taxes?   How are taxes assessed?   Usually based upon either the property values or the amount of revenue generated.    As of today my company plans to join this town.   I believe that my business partner Forest Morand plans to have his  Rocking-H Ranch join as well.  His is the largest ranch in Cochise County.  I suspect that very shortly he and I will both be the two largest taxpayers in this region and every dollar that we pay in taxes is a dollar that is not coming out of your own pocket.   

But if you decide to exclude our workers from being allowed to elect this town’s leaders then why should be want to join this town?    We could remain independent and pay for none of the town‘s expenses.   And I could take all of my ore elsewhere to be processed and also encourage my workers to take all of their business elsewhere as well. I am certain that the towns of Willcox, Tombstone and Dos Cabezas would welcome us.   I cannot speak for Mr. Morand, but I would not be surprised he does not feel exactly the same way about his ranch.  Thank you for listening.”   He then takes a seat. 
A long pause follows as people consider the ramifications of what was just said.   

Hezekiah B. Chumbley stands and is recognized.  “Hello, most of you know me.  I am the editor of the Promise City Mirror and am obviously a non-human.   I have written many editorials during the last week on the subject of letting all races vote.  I strongly believe in that and feel that many of the people in this town do as well.   Mr. Niles Hoover gave his life for that belief.    But many of you feel strongly that only humans should vote.  You are entitled to have that belief and I will respect you for having that opinion. 

The owners and reporters from my paper are all present today.   We find this event very newsworthy and will we watching and recording ourselves every vote cast here today.   Tomorrow’s newspaper will have a complete listing, so that everybody in town will know which people and businesses feel which way.   I encourage you to all stand up for what you truly believe in and to show it now with either a Yes or No vote!   Do not take the coward’s way out of abstaining.  Vote from your heart with either Yes or No and be prepared to then stand by that decision when your friends, neighbors and customers ask you about it.” 

Judge Isby says “I think we have had enough debate on this subject, I'm not sure that any further talking at this point will sway opinions either way.  There is an amended motion on the floor to extend the right to vote to citizens of the town for all races.  All those in favor?"  Kate did not hesitate to thrust her hand in the air in favor of allowing all races.  Even as she did so she scanned the room, trying to count the hands in agreement with her.

Hands go up from Morgana Arcadiam, Rudy Baines, Helen Barker, Austin Blake, Vera Blake, Hannibal Brown, Al Brower, Travis Calhoun, Neil Cassidy, Jake Cook, Rufus Davis, Pedro Figures, Roger Fly, Laurie Gilson, Pierre Jacquet, Katherine Kale, Kevin Kelly, Judge Lacey, Russell Lee, Steve Lord, Randall Mason, Zachary Morand, Cole Rixton, Harry Rote, Kris Wagner, Don Wainwright and Charlie Wong.   Isby makes the count, as do many others coming to a total of 27 of the 55 members, one vote shy of a majority.

Kate felt herself trying to will just one more hand to rise, as if she had tied a string around someone's wrist and could now just pull it.   "Let us hope for two abstentions," she whispered.  Her eyes fell on Frank Condon, who had apparently forgotten his friends.  Her gaze grew more intent than she realized as she waited for Judge Isby to continue the vote.

Judge Isby says, “All those opposed?”     Hands go up from Evan Adair, Carl Berman, Frank Condon, Zeb Cook, Tector Driscoll, Duncan Frye, Michael George, Tim Gorch, Dick Hammer, Kate Higgins, Lincoln Hood, Ezra Hooten, Don Hudson, Kay Kaufman, Peter Lovelace, Dave Melany, Clay Milford, Greg Reston, Ike Sherman, Sam Slade, Eric Smith, Haywood Smith, Paul Stevens, Bill Watkins and Henry Weller.   Isby takes the count.   He asks, “Abstentions?”    Hands go up from Alton Boyd, Biff Johnson and Burton Lumley. Judge Isby announces “The motion passes by a vote of 27 to 25.”  Kate's chest actually hurt as the breath she'd been holding was finally released.  "Now we're in for it with the Vigilance Committee, but I'm proud it just got past the Merchants," Kate whispered.  

The Judge then asks for a vote of the Vigilance Committee.     Since all three members also in the Merchant’s Association voted had no, given that Doctor Eaton had expressed negative views before and given that member Derrik Avery’s boss Paul Stevens had also voted no most people expect a unanimous no vote.   However Avery surprises the crowd by voting yes instead, earning him angry stares from his colleagues as the Judge rules the vote defeated by a vote of 1 to 4.   

Judge Isby declares, “We are at an impasse which I do not feel will be resolved at this point in time with further discussion.   We will reconvene here on Wednesday morning at 7:00 A.M. to hopefully resolve this one outstanding issue.  This meeting is adjourned.”


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Forty-nine, “Dinner with the Seagram Family”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 6:30 P.M.

Morgana shifts over so that only Kate can hear her. "Now we need to prove to the town how much power the non-humans actually have on its future.  There are two banks in town, one has a head teller that voted yes the other has an owner that voted no but both bank managers voted no.  I believe that if we hit the banks in the pocketbook by removing any non-human funding.  The negative bank currently will not only show the power that the non-human population can have monetarily on this town but make our point quite nicely, quietly and legally. 

Morgana then pulls Chumbley aside "I want you to get a hold of all of the non-humans that you can.  Quietly tomorrow morning we are going to begin to pull all non-human based money out of the banks.  After all, if our addled little non-human brains can't understand the possibilities of politics then how ever can we understand the idea of banking!  I'll start first thing in the morning by removing all of the funding not only from my personal account but also from the paper's account from the bank we need to start withdrawals slowly as a trickle so they don't think it's a run.  We will continue removing assets so that they realize how much this town already depends on its non-human inhabitants. 

This is going to be a busy few days I also need to make sure that non-humans begin to strongly support the merchants that voted in favor of the vote. And let me know who may need assistance if the humans stop frequenting their businesses. We need to do this quietly and hold if we really want access to the vote. Lets see what will happen to these bigots when they can't get their clothing clean or their paper delivered or their meals cooked.”

Kate says, "My friends and I all took our money out of that particular bank long ago over another issue.  I wish I could take my money from both banks, but I have to keep it somewhere.  If you can't vote at the ballot box, vote with your money.   I had planned to stay out of the businesses that voted no myself, and I'll make sure my family does the same.  I wish Mr. Booth had more options for employment, but as it is I will just have to stop sitting in on any Sunday night games.  That's neither here nor there.  I'll see how many humans I can get to support you as well."

Morgana looks right at Kate "you do have somewhere to keep your money and it's safer than any bank in town. I need to go talk to Dorita and let her know what happened I also am starved anyone want to get some food?"  "Very true," Kate admitted.  "I suppose I have always tried to do for myself as much as I can, so it never occurred to me.   And yes, I'm always hungry these days.  I saw my parents at the back of the hall and they're staying at the El Parador.  I'm sure we could all use something."

Over in the Marshall’s Office Chester and Clarisse chat for another half hour until the meeting adjourns, at which time Mitchell Berg returns with his prisoner Evan Adair accompanied by Helen Barker.   Helen says, "Okay Chet, looks we have things under control here.   You and Miss Townsend can go enjoy yourselves."   Berg says, "You too Eddie."   Deputy Rodriguez asks, "What was the decision regarding the various races voting?"   Helen replies, "Split, Merchant's in favor, Vigilance against.  We meet again Wednesday morning to see if there's any change of feeling."

Chet replies, "Thanks, Marshall. Have a good night all." Chester and Clarisse leave. He says, "Let's go pick up something from the El Parador. Dorita misses us." They ask Dorita for a meal suitable for a picnic and head out to a place by the stream.

They find a nice spot along Pine Creek a few hundred yards from town.  It is quiet and peaceful, a significant contrast from just two nights earlier when the violence erupted.    They eat and watch the sunset together.   Following the meal Clarisse says, "Will you be coming to watch me sing tonight?  I'll be at both the Lucky Lady and the Comique this evening, in fact we should get going soon or I'll be late."

He says, "Of course, I am. Too bad you have to sing tonight. It's so nice to spend time with you. Let me gather the things and we'll go. The Comique, first?"   "No, Chet. The Lucky Lady, then the Comique."


Outside of Town Hall the Seagrams run into Kate.   Frederick says, "Katherine, I've never been more proud of you.   What you said was marvelous and it appeared to have been heard by enough to vote the way they should have."    "Mrs. Arcadiam suggested arguing from a religious point," Kate said uncomfortably.  "Many others spoke today as well.  There is no way to know if what I said made any difference at all.  Now we can only hope the Vigilance Committee can be brought around."

The Seagram family retreat to the El Parador where they sit down for one of Dorita's excellent dinners.   Frederick Seagram says, "That man who spoke up against both the Marshall and non-humans, Adair, isn't he the one who you said you had a problem with before?"    Phillip interjects, "According to the newspaper he'll be tried tomorrow morning for starting Saturday night's riot."

"Good, I have no doubt that he had a hand in whipping up that mob.   We did have trouble with him.  Ruby and I went into his saloon once where he offered us work.  I'm sure you can guess what kind.  Ruby slapped him and I threw a drink on him.  He's tried to burn the Lucky Lady down among other things.  It quieted down after Mr. Hoover became an owner.  Apparently Adair thought better of crossing the town’s source of alcohol."

Frederick Seagram says "Well, Mr. Morand and I were talking earlier and he seemed to think that Adair was planning to put forward his own slate of candidates with somebody named Fisk for Mayor, a Deputy Sheriff Hunter as their Town Marshall and Adair on the Town Council.   I imagine you know of each of them.  Could that group really get enough support to be elected?"

Kate replies, "Not from anyone I know or associate with.  Fisk is well known as a cheat and a snake.  Deputy Hunter could have a chance.  I don't know much about him except that he followed Conrad and I out of town once and has been known to follow others.  They'd get no support from the Vigilance Committee either.   The unknown factor would be all the miners and ranchers who spend time in the Palace and some of the other saloons.  People tend to vote what they know, and they know Adair as someone who gives them a good time. And you reminded me, I need to speak to Mr. Shaw about the Cattleman's Association.”   

Frederick says, "He's a good man.  I got to know him Saturday night at the Veteran's meeting before that trouble broke out.   That Cattleman's Association is a good idea.   Morand is somewhat hesitant about joining with Anse King, but says he isn't as extreme in views as his wife.   She apparently has a reputation for being, well, a bit of a shrew."   "Frederick" Amelie exclaims.  He says, "I'm just repeating what was said."   

Kate asks, “Tell me, did you notice anything at the meeting that might help get the vote for other races?  I'm afraid my own preconceptions probably colored what I heard.  Votes from other races would help keep Adair out."

Henry interjects "It sounds to me like those newspaper people, the little halfling and that woman you were talking to who said she owned the paper, are the ones to watch.  Them making it clear that they were going to print in the paper the names of who voted what was a good idea."   

Frederick says, "I liked what that little guy said, calling those who abstain cowards.  That probably prompted a lot of people to vote who wouldn't have otherwise."   Phillip says "Not everybody, I heard one of the guys who abstained say afterwards that he did so only because of what the halfling said, he took it as a challenge."

Ginnie pops through the door of the kitchen plate of food in one hand glass of milk in the other and a half eaten cookie tucked in her mouth. "Hi Ma'am Kate. Wow Dorita is really fast. I grabbed a cookie and she smacked my hand before I got it off the plate. She also told me" Ginnie slips in to a remarkable imitation of Dorita "If you think you keep that cookie you have some real food first. No supper, no cookie!" 

I've been thinking about the boy that came in the Hoover kid. What about setting him up with the Barkers? I know they the room and they are respectable and upstanding even if a little odd. I can't see his mother being upset with him staying with a deputy instead of hanging around alone at the Lucky lady he's just doesn't seem built for that kind of place. At the very least he'd likely get himself into less trouble with Mr. Barker looking after him.

Kate leaned over and kissed Ginnie's forehead, regardless of whether it embarrassed her or not.  "I don't know who is responsible for the boy right now, or if he's even staying.  I left the reading of the will rather quickly since I wanted to get back to the school.  Job will probably know.  We can ask him at the Lady tonight if any arrangements have been made.  I'm not sure how Mrs. Barker would feel about it.  I have no doubt she'd be generous enough to do it, but I don't quite see her as motherly.  Of course, her husband is motherly enough for them both." 

Kate turned back to her family and said, "I'm not comfortable working with Mr. King either, but it seems unwise to turn down the offer.  The cattlemen are planning to try to work with the Vigilance Committee, which doesn't tickle me either but compromises must be made I suppose.  I'll have to talk with Mrs. Arcadiam again.  We've never met before but she was a very interesting woman."

Ginnie replies, “I think she's with our teacher. Dorita was muttering in Spanish about redheaded birds and the trouble that they cause. She was filling two plates when I was in the kitchen, that's why I figured I could grab the cookie and not get caught.”

Kate says, "I may run up before we leave, just to let him know what went on with the school today.  I don't have anything in particular to say to the lady, but as we share a teacher we should know each other.  I wonder if the trouble has to do with that telegram Ruby sent from Tucson.  Well, if he wants me to know he'll tell me.   How do you think school went today, Ginnie?"

She replies, “It worked fairly well I believe, but there are some kids that I don't think are in the right place for some of the lessons but I'm not the teacher.  Having different teachers worked well too. I was afraid that I'd spend the entire time in my age group tutoring instead of having a chance to do some work myself. I need to be careful or find a way to talk to the other teachers or they will think I'm ready to take exit tests, which I could pass if I wanted to but that would cause me some problems in town I think. 

Do you think you could talk to them for me Ma'am Kate? I don't want anyone thinking I'm either skating or too smart, that would blow my cover in town and could cause me a lot of problems. Heck, the best thing I have going for me when we're dealing with Cowboy gangs or other thugs is that they underestimate me and I want that to continue as long as I can make it happen. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to balance the schoolwork at the school, the job at the seamstress, my lunch runs and the work with the after school "special" education and bussing tables at night at the Lucky Lady. I also need to really think about stocking the special ‘Kitchen’ I have at the ranch before things go by without being prepped for when they might be needed.”

Kate answers, "We'll be rearranging some of the classes tomorrow.  It will probably take a few days to get everyone settled in the right class for them.  I'll talk to Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell.  You could pass the exit exams now, and there's no hiding that.  But you shouldn't have to be and adult yet just because you can think like one.  I think I can make the argument that right now its more important for you to be in the environment with children your own age.  There's time for you to take the exams later when you're ready to go to a prep school or college.   

We could stay out at the ranch next weekend if you like, so you can get the work done in your "kitchen."  I may have to stop working at the Lucky Lady myself, although I'd still come in to help out.  Or perhaps only work on Fridays and Saturdays.

Ginnie says, “You know for people who didn't know what we were going to do in Promise city we've gotten rather busy.  I don't want to give up bussing tables, that's how I find out a lot of what is going on in town and pick up some cash too.  But I think your right school nights need to be for study. I'd like to spend the weekend in the Kitchen there are a lot of useful things coming into bloom that I want to take advantage of and I might be able to start trading some of it for other things we need for...um other things.  

We lost a lot of ground when the books and things went up in the fire but I think given some time I can make up for some of it if I just put my mind to the puzzle of what we have versus what we need. It should be fun. Oh and I have a couple of new things I want to show you that I have um...picked up lately.”

"The good thing about not knowing what you're going to do is that you could end up doing absolutely anything," Kate laughed.   "We will stay out at the ranch this weekend then and give Sonoma some company beside Flint.  I'm sure I'll be back and forth into town, but that's alright.  It's only a mile.  And I would love to see what you've picked up.  We have to stop being quite so busy and start being a little lazy together." 

Frederich spoke up and said, "I'm a little confused.  I thought your school was only going to have you for a teacher."   "So did I," Kate said.  "But I had a few surprises this morning."  She went on to describe how Mollie Caudell had come to the school with news, and the morning's events that followed.  "In the end it came out well.  I have two more teachers so I don't have to try to keep everyone busy myself and I don't have to fear getting sick or needing to be away and having no one to cover.  And with the Committee for Racial Equality's sponsorship, I'll actually make a salary instead of having to charge tuition.  I just hope the human parents decide our school is the better place for their children."

"I am certain that they will," Henry comments.     The meal continues for another half hour, after which the Seagrams excuse themselves.    Frederick says, "I hope you don't mind if we make ourselves scarce this evening.   Mr. Lacey has invited your mother and I to a scripture reading and prayer service over at his house tonight, he feels that it will be helpful for the conflicts sure to arise the next few days." 

Phillip interjects, "And Mr. Booth has invited me and Henry to be his guests tonight at the Long Branch."   Henry rolls his eyes and says, "Yes, it is my responsibility to make sure that Phil gets back to our room at a reasonable hour."

"Oh.  I... Well, you've already told Mr. Booth you would go, so you should.  But Mrs. Higgens who owns the Long Branch voted against giving the vote to non-humans.  I personally do not intend to spend any time there in the future.  Or at least until after the elections."  She softened her face and smiled at her brothers.  "But I certainly approve of you getting to know Mr. Booth.  So have a good time.  If he should invite you again though, I'd ask you to propose an alternative."   

Phillip doesn't have to be told twice as he grabs his brother's arm and pulls him out the door.   Dorita had apparently caught part of that conversation, not surprisingly since she misses nothing, and approaches Kate.  She says, "Mr. Booth eat here earlier while meeting go on.  He say he can find real opinion from people better by asking people what happened and getting first impression which they not tell him if he were there too."

"That does make sense," Kate said.  "I just wish he had some other options for employment.  I know he likes how Mrs. Higgens runs the tables, but... I'll have to talk with him tomorrow and see what he found out.  Honestly Dorita, it went better than I'd expected.  I had great hopes, but I hadn't really expected the vote for non-humans to get past even the Merchant's Association."

She smiles and says, "Never underestimate good people."   She heads back to the kitchen, calling for Ginnie to assist her.     Kate's parents say that they will be heading over to Lacey's for the service.   Frederick pauses and with a little hesitation in his voice asks, "Would you like to come with us?"  Kate hugged her father tight for a moment, then kissed his cheek.  "You go on, Papa.  I'm...  I should go see my teacher."   Fredrich's sigh was nearly imperceptible, but Kate had been listening for it.  Once her and her mother had left for Judge Lacey's she went up the stairs and into Mr. Gonzales rooms.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Fifty, “Caine Returns”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 6:30 P.M.

Meanwhile, Nanuet returns to the Priestess’s house.  He listens to Minerva tell him all about the shopping she has done for Nakomo and he explains that he has been given part of Hoover's investments in his will.  "I am still worried about Nakomo's safety, and perhaps my own as well.  We must still be careful and I am not even sure how safe it is for us to stay here."

She states, "The Judge has ruled that Nakomo must do his community service. I do not think that we can just remove him from Promise City without permission from the court.  He did not leave home on good terms with the tribe. It is quite possible that his own people are angry with him and may treat him poorly.  Perhaps it would be best if you made the journey and explained things to them, find out if he is welcome, before you send him back.  After all look what happened the last time they appointed him guardians.   

I believe that he has many friends here and that it will be easier to keep him safe if he stays put. Many people here believe him to be a hero. Let me read you the article that was in the newspaper today."   Minerva picks the paper up off the table and recites the article about how Nakomo prevented the other elves from committing murder.  Please Mi Amor, I promise that I will keep an eagle eye on him and I'm sure that our friends will take him under there wings as well. If you travel alone it will not take you long and when you return he will have fulfilled his obligation here.

He replies, "Well you have become attached rather quickly have you not?  I never said I wished to remove him from your sight so quickly, just said I am worried about his safety.  I understand that he has some work to do around here before he would be allowed to go anywhere.   If you wish me to discuss his status with the tribe elders then I will." 

She replies, "Si, I do seem to have developed a  rather strong instinct to protect him, but perhaps it is because I see a bit of how you must have been as a boy in him.  He is brave and honest like his cousin Nanuet and will surely grow to be a great man with the proper guidance." Her eyes sparkle as she wraps her arms around him in return. "When I look at him I can almost see what our own children will look like.   Si, I would prefer that he stay here and that you stay here as well, Mi amor.   Minerva changes into fresh clothes and She and Nanuet take Nakomo over to the Lucky Lady for dinner.

It had taken Alison Caine ten days to get here from Abilene.  If she’d really pushed the horse, she could have made it eight, but she’d been nothing but dog-tired for going on three weeks now. The gods knew why. Maybe it was just everything she’d been through lately. Three months, not just running – she was used to running – but on the run from dangerous men with death on their minds. And then they’d caught up. 

At midday she stopped at a water-hole, filled her canteen, ate the last of her food, let the horse drink. Six hours, maybe seven, to Promise City. It was a long time since she’d been down this way, sword at her side and rifle slung over her back, riding out into the desert with Isaac O’Dell.   Those memories still made her smile, wry and bitter. Beer and bullets and blood. She washed her face in the muddy creek water and got back on her horse. 

It was almost seven by the time she got to Promise City, hot and dusty from her long journey. She swung down from the horse and hung onto the reins to support her shaky, exhausted legs. Then, sweeping a strand of hair behind her ear, she looked around at the dusty streets. 

“Now,” she said to herself softly. “Where to?”   A crowd is mulling about on Fremont Street in front of the Town Hall building where it appears that some sort of meeting has just ended.   Al Caine sees a man who she recognizes, the manager of the Bar H stables which are situated across the street from the Town Hall.   She doesn't recall his name but he was the man who she bought her horse from in this town less than a half-year earlier.  The horse has served her well so she decides that she might as well go and board the horse back at his stable while she is in town.

Al takes her hat off, reties her hair and puts the hat back on. She wipes one grubby hand across her grubby face and gently takes the horse's reins to lead her, slowly and carefully, towards the stables. 
She's so tired.   She stays as far away from the crowd as she can get, which isn't far, as she leads the horse down the street. It seems to take forever to get to the stable entrance, where the manager is standing. "Sir," she says in a faint voice, trying to get his attention. Then louder: "Um, sir?"

The man stops and turns towards Al, giving her a quick glance.   "Yes?"  he then asks.   "How much to board my horse?" Al asks. Her tone is terse, but her free hand is twisting in her hair nervously. "Just for the night."   He looks at the horse and says, "Looks like you've been riding it hard.   A night's boarding will cost you fifty-cents, that includes meals tonight and tomorrow morning of both hay and grain.    Would you like me to put you saddle in the tack room or are you taking it with you?"

Al fumbles in her pocket and produces a handful of coins. "Uh... yeah, take the saddle. Thanks." She hands the coins to the man and gives her horse's mane a friendly stroke before passing him the reins.
Thank you Ma'am," he states as he leads the horse away to his corral and stable.     Most of the people have now left the Town Hall, heading off to the various restaurants and saloons of the town.   

During Al's last visit to the town her cousin Job played cards at the "Lone Star Dance Hall and Saloon" at the northeast corner of Main and Allen Streets.   She heads in that direction and sees that the two-story brick saloon is no longer there, having been replaced with a larger three-story saloon that extends much further back up Allen Street.  It has a big sign reading "Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon" above the door.    Al raises her eyebrows in surprise. She adjusts her hat slightly on her head, shrugs her pack onto her back, and steps inside.

Inside the Lucky Lady, Alison glances around for Job - or indeed, anyone she might recognize. It's been less than half a year, but it feels like a lifetime.    She looks around the room.    A large man by the door who she has not seen before says that he needs to check her weapons, that she will get them back when she leaves.   The room has around fifteen patrons in it at the moment, an even mix of well-dressed and roughneck.    She notices a young blond boy of around six or seven sitting by himself at one of the smaller tables near the stage and eating his supper. 

The man behind the bar is unfamiliar to her, as is the young man in the suit playing the piano.   She recognizes the Mexican woman coming out of the kitchen carrying a tray with plates of food, but believes it was a different saloon that she saw this woman in last time.   A man enters from the side door who she finally recognizes.  It isn't her cousin but is the other gambler who had worked here the time before.   He heads right over to a table where three people are waiting for him and takes out a deck of cards.

Al gives the bouncer her weapons - rifle, sword and dagger - and watches as the gambler takes his seat and deals. She heads towards the table, taking long strides, trying not to look as tired as she feels. She doesn't take a seat, but stands beside the dealer.  "Pardon me," she says as he finishes passing out cards. "Do you happen to know where Job Kane is?"

The gambler says "His game usually doesn't get going until 8:30, around an hour from now.   He may be managing the place tonight instead though, our regular manager went and got himself shot and killed on Saturday.   Job should be along in around another half-hour or so."  "Thanks," says Al.  She walks to the bar, where she shrugs off her heavy pack, letting it fall to the ground with a loud thud. After dithering for a moment, she orders a shot of whisky, takes off her hat and sits at the bar, nursing her drink and looking around.

Minerva enters the lucky lady and scans the room to see who is there. She finds them a table which allows them to see those who enter.  He sees a familiar figure sitting at the bar in the Lucky Lady and nursing a glass of whiskey. A human woman in her early twenties, tall and skinny with dirty blonde hair, wearing men's clothes, leather armor and a battered old hat. Al Caine. She looks up as the door swings shut behind him and Minerva.  "Well, I'll be damned!" says Al incredulously. "Nanuet, you ain't still hanging round this town?"

Nanuet excuses himself and walks to the bar.  "Well look what the wolves dragged in!  Al, Is that you? He says with a grin. What brings you back to Promise City?" He looks her up and down noting the dirt on her clothes and the weary look in her eyes. "Looks like you been on the trail a while"  Al stands and removes her hat. "This and that," she says, grinning back but looking frankly exhausted. "Visiting with my cousin Job, if I can ever find him. You're looking well. How's Arizona been treating you?"

His grin gets wider as he nods his head in Minerva's direction. "Arizona is treating me just fine, Al Life couldn't be sweeter." Job should be on in a while. It's been a hard day for him. Had to bury his partner"  Al smiles back, just a bit sadly, looking past him at Minerva. "Glad to hear it," she says. 

Then she reaches into her pants pocket and turns to grab the barman's attention. "Can I buy you a drink?" she asks. "And something for your lady friend, too?"  Minerva states, "Looks to me like you could use one. Come and sit with us and take a load off. I will introduce you to my woman and my cousin. Maybe we can help?  Minerva is the town preacher, helping is what she does."

Al smiles and bends down to grab her pack. "Sounds good, Nanuet," she says sincerely, and follows him to the table.   Nanuet asks for a bottle of whiskey and a glass of sasperilla for Nakomo and leads Al to the table.   Minerva looks up inquiringly as they approach the table. Al, this is Minerva. And this here is my cousin, Nakomo.   "Hola, Al. it is nice to meet you." Minerva says sincerely.

"Likewise," says Al, shaking Minerva's hand. She has a man's handshake; and she drinks like a man, knocking back a shot of whiskey in two gulps. "Nanuet says you're a priestess," she says to Minerva, by way of making conversation.

Minerva drinks down her whiskey as well and also notes Al's bed-raggled look. "It would appear that you have just arrived in town, senorita. Let us order a meal. You must be hungry and  I am sure that Nakomo and Nanuet must be starving. She motions for a server to come and take their order.   "Si, I am a priestess. I am rather new to Promise City though. Have you been here before? "

Al takes a breath and lays her hat on the table. "Yeah, I was here a few months back. Arrived the same week as Nanuet, I recall. And lit out a few hours later," she adds with a wry smile.   
She wipes her face with her hand. Minerva's right: she's been riding hard a long time, and she's a mess.   "How about you? Where do you come from?"

Minerva looks at her with a puzzled expression and chuckles. "You have only known Nanuet for a few hours?  I have been in Promise City for about 3 months now. I hail from Spain and where do you hail from Al? Do you plan on staying long?"   Al replies, "I'm, uh..." she hesitates. "I'm from right here, Arizona. Not far from Tucson," she says. It almost sounds like she's confessing a dirty secret. "As for how long I'll stay - well, that depends, I guess." She glances around. "I have a cousin in town, his name's Job. I'm sort of hoping he'll put me up a while."

"Job Cain is your cousin? I am guessing that he will be in soon." Minerva takes it upon herself to refill the whiskey glasses. "She spills a bit on the floor for the gods and raises her glass in a salute. "May the gods keep the wolves in the hills." She downs her drink just as the server brings over steaming plates of steak and hot bread and the hungry bunch digs in.  She looks over at Al. "Is he expecting you?"

"Um..." Al looks mightily embarrassed over her handful of steak and bread. "No, he ain't." She pauses for a while, then says softly. "Don't have much reason to believe he'll do anything for me, but the truth is I got nowhere else to go."    Minerva replies, “Well I'm sure Job wouldn't turn away family. But being that he is grieving for his friend today, it's hard to tell if he'll even be in tonight. You are welcome to spend the night at my house and figure out your plan tomorrow. You can't miss it, the pretty little yellow cottage beside the church.

Al blinks. "Thank you, ma'am," she says. "I'm... I appreciate it. Really I do."   The two women share a smile as they abandon conversation and dig hungrily into their food.  They conclude the meal.  Nanuet says that he will walk Nakomo back to the house and spend some time with him there.    The elf and half-elf depart, leaving the Priestess with Alison. 

It is only a few minutes later when Job arrives.   He spends a few minutes talking to Thom at the door and then walks over to the piano.   He pats Harry Rote on the back and asks "How are you holding up?"   Harry looks up and says, "About as well as can be expected.  The piano playing makes a good distraction."   Job replies, "Well, Stanley has taught you well.   I believe I saw Mr. Martin and Miss. Townsend heading this way, so you'll have somebody to play for in a moment or two."

Seeing Job walk in, Al downs her whiskey, grabs her hat and stands up. "'Scuse me, ma'am," she says softly to Minerva, and walks over to her cousin.   He sees her mid-sentence and looks at her with undisguised surprise.  "Evening, Job," says Al. "How you been?"

Job Kane turns towards her and does a double-take.    Then much to her surprise he yells "Al" as he grabs her and gives her a big bear hug and a kiss on the cheek.   Several people in the Saloon are also surprised by this, having never seen Job make any type of public display of affection to anybody.   This is most surprising to those in the saloon who due to her attire, the fact that her back is to them, and that he called her 'Al' mistakenly think that she is a man.

Stunned, Al returns the hug and the kiss and stands staring at him for a moment. "Been a while," she says, awkwardly. "Good to see you, though."  He replies, "This may sound strange, but I've been thinking about you all day.   A good friend of mine died and it got me thinking about family.  I've been wondering where you were and here you are!  Look at you!" 

He then does just that and says, "Look at you!  You're exhausted!  Well, I don't just work her anymore, I now own the place.   Come on upstairs, I'll set you up in a room and you can rest.  We can talk later."

Chester and Clarisse enter the Lucky Lady. Thom says, "Hey Chester. Hey Clarisse." She replies, "How are you Thom?"  The big man says, "Good. Good. Lots of people in tonight." Chester says, "The people love you. And why not? Have a good show." He gives her big kiss. She goes backstage to get ready. 
Chester goes to the bar. "Evening, Job. Who's your friend?"

Job says, "Chester, this is my cousin Alision!  The one that you and Nanuet headed off to find in Galeyville two months back!   She just got into town and is beat so I told her she can go take a nap upstairs."  He then notices Clarisse heading towards the stage and says, "Oh, excuse me."   "So this is Allison." He tips his hat. "Nice to meet you, miss. Glad to see you made it here OK. Don't let me keep you."

Job walks over to Clarisse and softly says, "Harry's taking this real hard.  Do what you can onstage to put him in a better mood.   Once I get my cousin settled in I'll go talk to Al and Pierre about minimizing your time over at their place tonight, I think they'll understand."   Clarisse nods.  "Alright, Mr. Kane. I'll do my best. A lot of us are taking his passing hard." She changes into her singing clothes and takes the stage. Clarisse starts off with some lighter songs trying to raise everyone's spirits.

Minerva sits quietly sipping her whiskey and watching the scene unfold. A warm feeling of wellbeing comes over her. "It seems to be the week for family visits.", she chuckles to herself. She sighs and her smile falters as her wanders to the little blond boy who has just lost his uncle.   Young Burt Hoover looks up at the Priestess and gives her a half smile as she takes a seat opposite him.

She says, "Hola, Senor Burt. Would you mind if I keep you company for a while?  "She motions for the server to bring him a sarsaparilla. "I was going to introduce you to Sr. Nanuet's cousin but they left a bit early. Perhaps tomorrow you can come by the house and meet him and Luna. "

He says, "I don't know if I can.   Mr. Kilgore is leaving some time tomorrow on a stagecoach heading east to Texas.   I think that he is planning for me to go with him....but I really don't want to.  He's a nice enough man, but he hadn't planned to bring me originally and I think that I will just be in his way."

Chester makes his way to Minerva's table. "Evening Minerva. How've you been? I heard you're taking care of Nanuet's cousin. He should keep a low profile for a couple days. Adair's boys are looking for an excuse to lynch some Indians."  "Hola, Deputy Martin,"She stands and hugs him. "Si, I had brought him around earlier. I was hoping to introduce him to some of our friends so they could keep an eye on him. He is going to be with me for a while.  Have you met Sr. Burt here?"   Chester hugs her back warmly. 

He says to Bert, "Nice to meet you son. What brings you here to Promise City? Visiting relatives?"   Minerva blushes slightly. "Um Chester, This is Burt Hoover." Nile's nephew."  Chester does a double-take. "Oh. I'm really sorry about your uncle. He was a brave man. He helped protect some Indians against folks who wanted to kill them. He was my friend and a friend to a lot of people in town."

"I think that Burt is a lot like his Uncle. He is a very brave boy to come all this way. He says that He is to leave on the coach tomorrow to go to Texas, but he does not wish to go.  I wonder if there is some way that we could arrange for him to stay for a while."   The boy apprehensively replies, "Could you?  

Chester asks, "Why don't you want to go? I've heard Texas isn't that bad. Lots of wide-open spaces. I guess you have family there?"   Burt says, “Mr. Kilgore says that once he finishes his errand in El Paso he would bring me back home, but that wouldn't work well.  My other Uncle in Iowa reluctantly agreed to watch my younger sister for the summer but didn't even want to do that.  I don't know how he and my Aunt would react to having me dumped on them too."

Minerva asks, "What would you do if you stayed in Promise City, Senor Burt? Do not get too excited yet. Although I am sure that you can pull your weight in chores, I am not sure who we could ask to look after you on such short notice.”   Burt replies, "I don't know, but I am tired of traveling.   My Uncle left me this building, why can't I stay here?"   

She replies, "This is an untamed town, Sr. Burt. It is not safe for you to just stay without someone to look after you.   She turns to Chester. "What about Clarisse? She would make a fine nanny."  On the subject of Clarisse, she and Harry are busy filling the Lucky Lady with lively tunes.   Harry is finally beginning to cheer himself up.   Chester replies, ""I'd have to ask her. It's a big responsibility taking care of a child.  I'm also not sure a saloon is the place for a young man like yourself. Even if you stayed here, who'd look out for you? Our friend, Mrs. Kale is opening a school. Maybe she knows someone."

Burt gestures to the young man at the piano and says "Couldn't I stay with him?  He told Mr. Kilgore that he would watch me for a few hours tonight.  That is why I was sitting at the table closest to the piano."  Chester says, "You'd have to ask him. But, Niles and him were close. Maybe he wants to help his partner's nephew."

Job Kane returns from his quick trip over to the Comique.   Catching the tail end of the conversation he says, "You're talking about young Mr. Hoover?   I was speaking to Mr. Kilgore earlier today.  They are both staying at the Comstock House tonight and will be leaving tomorrow.  Kilgore had some business to take care of tonight here in town so he asked me and Harry to keep an eye on him.  Why?  What's the problem?"  Minerva says, "Burt does not want to go with Sr. Kilgore. He wants to stay here....with Harry." she says gesturing toward the piano.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Fifty-one, “More Grandfatherly Advice”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 6:45 P.M.

As Isby's Monday meeting breaks up Jake follows Pierre out.  "Just the man I was looking to see.  Can I follow you back and get my gun?  I find that I miss her since leaving her with you for that long overdue work."  Jake makes small talk until they are alone at his shop.  "I am looking forward to trying her out tomorrow."  He adds with a wink, "I will be impressed right?" 

"Oh, and did you happen to prepare some of your own special rounds for it?  A man cannot be too prepared."  Jake pays him for his work and wishes him good night.  Jake contemplates heading over to the Lucky Lady to check on Harry, but decides against it.  Instead he just heads back home taking his rest from a turbulent several days.

Job shows his cousin Al up to a room. She dumps her pack on the floor and collapses across the bed without even taking off her hat. She's exhausted. But for some reason, unable to just roll over and sleep.  She sits up, takes off her hat and boots, and removes the armor from her sore chest. Then she lies on the bed, thinking for a while. Job sure has gone up in the world. Eventually, she closes her eyes and drifts off to sleep.

Over at the El Parador Kate enters the special room and says, "Grandpere?  Are you here?"  Mr. Gonzales comes out of the library. He says, "Ah hello my little sandpiper!  Yes, I am indeed home and I have no plans to go anywhere again else any time soon."  "Good," Kate said and hugged him.  "We have not seen nearly enough of each other lately.  I understand Mrs. Aracadiam was here, so you'll know how the meeting went?"

He says "I heard.  I'm still not going to get too optimistic.  If anything this result will probably help rather than hurt the Vigilance Committee's chances to make this a human-only vote."   "I don't like the delay myself.  I'm afraid it's more likely they will be able to change the Merchant's Association's vote than the other way around.  Mrs. Arcadiam's ideas have merit, but with only two days I'm afraid there won't be enough time. 

I had another run in with some of the Vigilance Committee today," Kate said, explaining what had happened with the school.  "We have a lot of advantages over a school set up in the town hall with no permanent teacher.  Hopefully the parents will see that."   Manuel says, "You worry too much little sandpiper.  Morgana's idea has merit, especially in regards to Cook's General Store and Condon's Bank.    You can't change the entire world, only our own little corner of it.  But don't give up, have faith.   Now, tell me how your family's visit is going.  I am sorry that I haven't had time to spend with them yet."

"The way to change the world is one little corner at a time," Kate said simply.   Mr. Gonzales sat down in a chair and Kate took her usual spot on the floor.  "I wish I had more time to spend with them, but it's good that they can experience the town on their own.  Phillip is bouncing from one thing to the next, and he seemed susceptible to the charms of your granddaughter," she laughed.   

"Henry's been getting to know Conrad.  Papa has found a group of veterans to spend time with.  He and Maman went to a prayer meeting Judge Lacey's tonight.  He looked so proud at the meeting.  Mrs. Arcadiam suggested a religious argument, so I pulled up what I could remembered and argued that equality follows the gods' example.  His face...."  Kate closed her eyes for a moment.  "He asked me if I wanted to go to the prayer meeting tonight, but my feelings about that haven't really changed."

He replies, “"I understand but please be gentle with both of them on that subject.  You've come a long way to seeing eye-to-eye with them and those bridges need to continue to be repaired between now and December.”  She replies, "I'm not sure I understand what you mean.  You're referring to the baby, of course, but they will love him no matter what."   He says, “I'm referring to your relationship with the gods, something near and dear to them.   You have your own relationship with Diana, but it is not one that I think they will ever really understand.   Kate still looked confused.  "I won't make a hypocrite of myself and attend services when I don't feel it's the right thing.  Before or after December.  I know my parents wish it was different, but it's not."  

He replies, "That was exactly my point.  They seek to have you believe as they do.  Let me tell you my opinion on religion in this country.   When Congress recorded their census of the United States in 1880 they discovered that there were just over fifty million people.   From that I believe that there are fifty million different views on religion.   Each person has their own; the key is to find the form of worship that best works for you.  Some people see that as organized religion, others do not.  In the case of your parents, you are vastly far apart.  This baby will help to bridge some of that gap, as you and they will both see it for the true gift of the gods that it is."

She says, "I hope so.  I truly do.  But I think it's more than just them wanting me to believe the way they do.  When I was a little girl, I loved going to services.  We would go inside and I would feel overwhelmed by light and love.  I asked question after question, and I prayed gladly.  Then those priests tried to take us away from Maman while Papa was serving the Union.  

They tried to steal everything I had left because without Papa there they decided any French woman must practice magic.  And even if she didn't, she would fill our minds with heresy.   I was terrified to go to services after that.  And I wasn't going to let them fool me again.  I think, to Maman and Papa, if I were to return to services they would feel I had finally healed that wound.  They see a hurt they can't heal, and like any parent it hurts them too."

Manuel Gonzales places his hand around her shoulder and says, "Listen to me sandpiper, your distain for those priests is justified but it is not their religion that you should fight but their prejudices.    The school that you have just started stands in the face of prejudices and it says that all people are equal.   You made the same statement months ago when you chose a high elf, a wood elf and a dwarf to partner with you on your first venture.  And I know for a fact that your parents are proud of you for taking those stands, probably prouder than they have ever been in their lives.   

When we visited Boston last month they could have tried to make you stay, and quite frankly, they had every reason to after what Colby Tucker had told them about the problem with the Earps.  For your own safety they could have insisted that you and Ginnie remain in Boston, but they did not.  They do respect you Katherine and in time they will come to respect your own independence when it comes to worship."   Kate nodded and wiped her eyes.   

He changes the subject asking, “Now about your school, which day of the week were you planning to make Ranch Day?"  She says, "Ranch Day?  I had hoped to have Professor Pickering give them some basic astronomy lessons, and perhaps to view the eclipse, but otherwise I had not planned to take them to the ranch."

He states, "Well the eclipse will be on Thursday and I believe they will be leaving shortly thereafter.   As for 'Ranch Day', that was Sonoma's idea.  She suggested that maybe one day every-other-week you would bring the students out to the ranch to learn other skills such as planting, riding and caring for livestock.  Even if they don't go into those professions they will be interacting with those who do, so the more they know the better they will be able to communicate with others."

Kate states, "She didn't mention that on Sunday when we were there, but there was a great deal of ranch business to discuss.  It's a good idea, but I'll have to discuss it with the parents and the other teachers and see what they think.  I would likely make it every other Friday if they agree."

After a minute she said, "I should go.  I should have been at the Lucky Lady a while ago.  I actually came up to ask if there was some way to protect the house.  After the mob I'm a little worried.  Something that could warn me, perhaps, if someone tried to get in the house in the night?"

"I won't.  I plan on telling them tonight that I'm not going to be able to officially work anything but Friday and Saturday anymore.  I'll stop in the other nights but I just have too much going on to do it all.  They're going to have to hire on more people anyway." 

Kate pushed herself up from the floor and kissed her teacher's cheek.  "Good night.  I'll stop by again tomorrow." 

She left her teacher's rooms and made her way over to the Lucky Lady.  Job was standing next to a table where young Burt Hoover sat with Miss Florencia and Chester.  "I'm sorry I'm late," she said quietly when she approached them.   Chester replies, "Late? Don't worry about it. I'm just happy you're here. I heard that women have the right to vote. Congratulations."

She says, "Thank you, but it's only half the battle.  I talked as fast as I could to get all races the vote.  The Merchant's Association passed it.  We try again Wednesday.     Minerva states, "I am sorry to have missed the meeting, but I was busy outfitting my new ward." 

"You can be certain that I will speak my mind on Wednesday and every day until then. It will take more than just prayers and talk to get the Vigilance Committee to change their mind. We will have to show them just how poor their 'all human' lives will be if other races are not able to contribute. I have instructed the members of the church NOT to do business with ANY who do not vote for the equality of all races.  

Tomorrow when Senor Chumbley publishes the names of those who voted against race inclusion, they will see a sharp drop in their business she says with a sly grin. "If this is to work everyone must participate. Please, spread the word to everyone that you meet."  Chester says, "That halfling's one sharp cookie. There'll be some backlash, but you can't help that. If you go to the meeting, your words will carry a lot of weight."    Kate says, "Mrs. Arcadiam had the same idea.  If you can't convince someone through their conscience, try their wallet."

“How are things here?"   Chester replies, "Not much going on. The town was quiet during the meeting. Seems like Harry is starting to cheer up. Getting back on stage is helping. How does the vote for non-humans voting look?"  Kate replies, "It just barely got past the Merchant's.  Surprisingly, it got one vote on the Vigilance Committee.  I don't know, Chester."

He says, "If one of the Vigilance Committee folks voted for it, then there's still hope yet. Figure out why the people who voted 'no' voted that way. Then you can gear your argument to those reasons. It'll be best to target the leaders. You change their minds and the followers will fall in behind them."

Ginnie appears rag in hand looking for empty glasses and spare change left on the tables. "Ma'am Kate, have you told Burt about my idea or talked to the Barkers? I think that would solve all of the problems that he has right now. What would you think of spending some time with one of the deputy's Burt? Providing they like the idea that is.”

Kate says, "I just got here Ginnie, I haven't had the chance to do much of anything." Kate took a step closer to Job as Ginnie talked to Burt and said quietly.  Minerva says, "Buenas Nochas, Ginny!  I was wondering if you had time to come to dinner one night this week. Nanuet's cousin is staying with me for a time and I thought that perhaps the two of you could spend some time together.  I think that you will find him interesting."

Chester spots Ginnie. "Evening, Ginnie. How've you been?"   She replies,  "I've been doing ok I'm investigating the acidic properties in some of the flora that surrounds the ranch in hopes that I can intensify it to use it to eat small holes in some of the softer rocks so that mining caps could be placed in select areas without harming the metal veins.  I also have been working on some other components that may come in handy if we ever come up with a situation where a stealth approach to cause paralysis rather than killing someone who is trying to kill us might be useful." 

Ginnie then looks him right in the eye "I've also been working on trying to turn some lead into gold and if not that then at least turn it into cookies." She says it with a straight face and then turns to Burt and giggles.   Chester gives Ginnie a confused look. He says, "Uh. That's great, Ginnie. I'm sure that, uh, mining for soft lead will make Flint happy."   Kate laughed and said, "You did ask.  

"Oh, My!" the Priestess says with a straight face, but unable to hide the twinkle in her eye. "When you figure out how to do that, I would love the recipe! Everyone knows that a good cookie is worth twice it's weight in gold."  Now about dinner. Will you be free anytime this week? "

Ginnie gives her a smile. "I should be why do you ask? Hey I think I figured out how to let Burt stay in town in a way his mother would approve but I need some help. What do you think of having him put up with the Barkers? She's a deputy and they have the room. It would be better than the bar and I think Mr. Barker would like the company, he's been kind of lonely with his wife working all the time.”

She replies, “I would like you to come to dinner. Nanuet's cousin is staying with me and I think that the two of you will have a lot in common. He is a very bright boy!"  She thinks for a moment. "The Barker's? That is an excellent idea Ginny.  I had not thought of them, but I am sure that Sr. Burt's Madre would approve, the question is, and will the Barker's be willing to take on a ward for the summer? Sr. Barker seems very paternal and I'm sure he would welcome such a fine lad for company.. And he is an excellent cookie maker." she chuckles.   

"Burt, what do you think?" would you like me to speak to the Barker's on your behalf? Now, I do not know how they will respond so do not get your hopes too high. If we are going to convince them it will have to be this evening, since you are leaving tomorrow. "

Ginnie replies, “Mr. Barker isn't paternal, he's maternal, but that seems to work for them.  I know that Burt doesn't want to go where he's not wanted but if he leaves tomorrow he's going somewhere he's not wanted anyway. And Mr. Barker does make the best cookies in town... except maybe for Dorita and she catches me snitching them all the time it would be nice to have an in with another supplier. 
I guess I'd like to meet the boy but isn't he in trouble with the law? I don't want to get myself in trouble by hanging around with a problem waiting to happen I do that naturally myself way too often.”

Minerva's eyes alight in unpleasant surprise at Ginny's words. "I am surprised to hear you say such a thing. A trouble maker?  No, Nakomo, is not a trouble maker, On the contrary, HE is a hero, Ginny!  You should not be so quick to believe everything that you hear," she chides. "Especially in a town that is biased against elves. You should read the paper. Senor Chumbley has given a more accurate account of the incident's that led up to Nakomo's arrest and his release.  Nakomo is very much like his cousin Nanuet. He has the true Yavapi values running though his veins."

Ginnie replies, “It's always useful to see what the reaction of the person who has actually had contact with an individual is when general consensus is otherwise pointed. If I was really worried about trouble makers would I spend as much time as I do doing what I do on my own? I like the idea of meeting new people you never know what they might know about that you don't. That's part of the reason I have my lunch deliveries. I get to see just about every person in this town at some point during the day. It keeps things umm...interesting talking to all of them.”

Minerva replies, “"You are a very wiley chika, Ginny. So are you free tomorrow then?  I am going to find Sr. Barker now. Since it was your idea, would you like to come along? Perhaps it would be good if Burt came along also so that I can make introductions."


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Fifty-two, “Nanuet’s Plans”, Monday, May 29th, 1882, 8:00 P.M.

Nanuet spent the rest of the evening with the half-elf.  He explains to him that he plans on traveling to the reservation to speak with the tribe elders on Nakomo's behalf and explaining the situation.  "It would be best if you were to stay here, besides you have your punishment to take care of.  I am not sure how long I will be gone."

Back over at the Lucky Lady, Kate tells Job, "I wanted to let you know I'm going to have to cut my work here back to just Fridays and Saturdays.  I'll stop in weeknights to see if you need a bit of help, but with teaching it's just too much."  Job replies, "That is to be expected Katherine, I'm not surprised.    I will have to get together with Jake and Ruby to see what they want to do going forward, but we will be needing some more staff.   Oh, and have you heard?  My cousin Alison is back.  I'm not sure what her plans are yet but if she's going to be staying around I may ask her to work here too.   I don't know how she'd be as a  waitress but I know she'd make one hell of a bouncer."

"I hadn't heard that.  I haven't seen her since.... well, since the stage ride when I moved her from Tombstone.  It might be nice for her to have a place to call home for a while.  I get the impression it's not her habit to stay in one place long.  Nice to have family around, isn't it?"   Kate looked around the saloon and said, "You really will need more staff here."

Job says, “I know, but those issues can be addressed later.  Right now I have a Saloon to manage.”     And speaking of family where are yours?  I would have thought you would have brought them with you.  Although I do see that your new friends have arrived."   Kate turns to see that Nate, Mollie Caudell have arrived in the company of Henry Pleasants, Michael Seawell and Julia Barbeau.

"Mr. Lacey invited my parents to a prayer meeting tonight, and Conrad invited my brothers to sit at his table at the Long Branch.  I'd rather they hadn't gone; Kate Higgens made her opinion of other races quite clear today at the meeting.  But they had already given their word and they are going for Conrad, not the Long Branch.   Mrs. Caudell is teaching with myself and Mrs. O'Hara."

Kate says, “Excuse me a moment, I'll be right back."  She walked quickly over to the table where General Pleasants and the Caudells sat.  "Good evening, everyone," she said.  "Can I get you anything?"  Henry says, "Yes, three tankards of beer.  We're celebrating Mollie getting a new job!"    Nate says, "We had assumed I would find employment first, not that I'm complaining."

"I'm not complaining either," she smiled.  "What started out as a dilema ended very well for me.  But of course you had a chance for employment yourself today as well.  One I very much appreciate you turning down."  Henry Pleasants laughs and says "Hades, those bigots would have fired him within a week.   He had a tough enough time teaching back in North Carolina." 

Nate says, "Only with recent history, the Civil War in particular.  I tried to present it from an objective and even-handed outlook.  That didn't always sit well with the parents, many of who served under me.  They had, well, exaggerated some of our company's exploits."   Pleasants says, "And then Nate made matters worse by bringing in me, a Union Army officer, to talk to his classes about the war."    Nate says, "Yes indeed, and I doubt I would have gotten away with that except you talked at length about the Battle of the Crater.   Since that was a confederate victory the folks in the county allowed it."

She replies, "Hopefully you gentlemen will be willing to talk to our students when the time comes. 
I admit, the looks on their faces when you started teaching would have been priceless, Mr. Caudell.  Let me get you those drinks."  Kate was gone a few moments, returning shortly with the ordered beers.  "I'm not actually working tonight, but I'll be here a while if you need anything."  Henry Pleasants says, "Well then, if you're not working why don't you sit down and join us?   I'm curious what type of work you think I might be able to find in this town for my friend Nate." 

Kate says, "That's very kind of you, thank you.  I told the others that I would be right back, let me just go speak with them for a moment.  Have you met Deputy Martin and Miss Florencia yet?"  Henry Pleasants says, "Well, I did see the Deputy two nights ago when he was getting shot at, but I find these circumstances much better."   She says, "So do I.  I'll be right back." 

Kate went back over to the table where they were discussing what Burt was doing, arriving just in time to hear Miss Florencia asking if he would like to stay with the Barkers.   "It would be a good place to stay," she said.  "Mr. Barker is very kind."

Addressing the Priestess Kate says, "When you return, come over and meet General Pleasants and the Caudells.  Good luck, Mr. Hoover," Kate said with a smile for Burt.  "I hope you'll be able to stay." 
She squeezed Ginnie's shoulder then headed back to the other table.    Ginnie says, “I like Mr. Barker we've had some great conversations on embroidery stiches and quilting techniques and he always has some cookies around. I think this would be a great thing for both of them.”

"My apologies," Kate said and took a seat.  "How do you do, Miss Barbeau.  I don't believe we've met before."  She replies, "Well I dance across the street over at the Gay Lady nearly every night, so I never have any time to come here.   Clarisse is my cousin so it is nice to finally get a chance to hear her sing."

Kate replies, "She's been a wonderful addition here, and she continues to improve with the experience.  Her confidence had grown as well.   Now Mr. Caudell, what kind of employment do you think might suit you?"  He says, "I don't know yet.   I enjoyed teaching but have already done that and wish to find something new.   I wouldn't want to be a soldier again, but back when I was a First Sergeant I found that I did have some leadership skills."     

Mollie interjects, "More than just some dear.  You kept most of our company alive for the entire war, and we saw some heavy fighting.  And despite all of your responsibilities and the insanity of the war going on around us you still found the time to teach me how to read."

Kate says, "Somehow I don't see you being happy working in a mine.  Plenty of ranches in the area are always in need of help.  My partner Sonoma and I will be needing to hire hands soon, I think.  The lumber mill will be going non-stop after the fire in Tombstone, they'll probably need hands for cutting and hauling.   It sounds to me like you should be running a business of your own.  Since you don't want to be a soldier again I'd guess you wouldn't want to be a Marshall either." 

Kate stopped for a moment and her eye fell of Job Kane who was not at his usual place at his table, taking on the role of manager instead.  "You know," she said speculatively.  "This saloon is now without a manager.  The owners don't have much interest in managing, they just wanted a place to work that they could call their own.  And I believe they plan to expand into a hotel.  Think you might fancy managing a saloon and hotel?"

Nate says, "I'm not sure, I'd have to give that some thought."   Pleasants says, "There's no rush for him, to decide on something is there Michael?"   Mr. Seawell replies, "No, not at all.  I've got enough short-term jobs for a man with a brain to keep Mr. Caudell busy for at least a week or two.  I'm way behind in my paperwork, been too focused on trying to find the ore.   That was always my problem back in the service too, could never get the paperwork done fast enough to please the Bureaucrats.  That's probably what kept from from ever making General like you Henry." 

Pleasants replies, "When I left the service I was still a Lieutenant Colonel, you earned your Colonel's bars."  Nate exclaims, "Enough with that old argument, you earned that commission Henry whether you are willing to admit it or not."   Kate suddenly felt very much like a stranger among these people who had known each other for many years.  

She says, "I generally find people who don't believe they deserve something are the ones who do." 
She turned to Mr. Caudell and said, "I'm sure you'll find something to suit you, there are opportunities here to try many different things."   She fell quiet after that, tired from the day and uncertain of her place in this group.  Her hands sat folded neatly in her lap as she quietly listened to the conversation going on around her.

Mollie asks Julia about what she does at the Gay Lady.  She replies, "I'm a singer and dancer, I am originally from New Orleans as are my sidekick Fifi LaForge.  We're back-up singers and dancers for the famous Madge Duprey.   She left town abruptly a few days ago and we haven't heard from her since.  So Fifi and I headed the shows since Friday, but tonight the famous actress Josephine Marcus is entertaining the crowds so that Fifi and I could get a night off."   "And get to finally see her Gentleman friend," Michael Seawell interjects.

Kate smiled at the oddly matched couple.  "You must be enjoying a chance to be the headliner for a while.  Or perhaps not, if it keeps you busier than you like.  I didn't realize Miss Marcus was still in town."  Julia replies, "Yes, she's staying with me in my room as a roommate.   She says she will be in town for a few weeks."  Kate says, "I know she intends to help with the play here.  I wish I could, but I think I'll have to be satisfied with the role of theatre-goer.  I hope I'll be able to help here and there."

Seawell and Pleasants then get into a long discussion about his new job as Operations Manager of the Morand-Seawell mines.   Colonel Seawell says, "Should be an intesting couple of days around here what with Adair's trial tomorrow and then the whole race issue on Wednesday morning."  He turns to Kate and says, "I trust that my speech at the meeting this afternoon met with your approval?"

"Very much so," she said, smiling.  "So many people who can't be persuaded by arguments about what is right, can be persuaded by arguments that hit them in the wallet.  I especially enjoyed the thunderous silence after you finished.  You could almost hear the gears turning in their minds. 

I'm afraid my sense of indignation gets in the way of me making such a well-reasoned argument.  I always find it diffucult to understand why people can't see how harmful it is to deny others rights.  The United States began partially because they were being ruled but not represented.  Why should anyone respect law they had no voice in?"

Seawell replies, "I had talked over what I would say with the Morands before that.  The tricky part was speaking for them while still mentioning that I couldn't speak for them.   That still gets the point across that they are an economic force that believes in equality without them having to go so far out on the limb that they upset the Kings.   Their main concern, and mine as well, is that we don't win the battle but lose the war.   If this one issue drives a wedge between the Cattleman's Association members and splits the party into two separate tickets.  If that occurs we could end up splitting the 'Law and Order' vote and having those cattle rustlers wind up running this place."

"I have that worry myself.  Unfortunetly, Adair and his ilk have enough support behind them that if the rest of the town splits they can slip in.  If we make the fight over who votes too contentious, we may never be able to heal that breech.  But I will still fight for that vote.  Fortunetly for me, I don't have the kind of influence that can cause that breech, and I'll make the best of what comes from next meeting.   Whose names are we hearing for candidates so far?  Will there be some moderate people that both sides can get behind?"

He replies, "Actually, you might know better than I do.  The Cattlemen's group is keeping a pretty tight lip so far on what their ideas are, but obviously the current Vigilance Committee will be part of it.   Today's meeting allowing women might put a wrinkle in things, although I sincerely hope that Mrs. King doesn't decide to run for something.  As for the other side, rumors are saying either Adair or Fisk for Mayor, Ike Sherman, Tector Driscoll and Nick Thayer for Town Council positions and Colin Hunter as Marshall.   It would be a damn shame to see any of those guys in positions of power."

She says, "I haven't joined the Cattleman's Association yet, so I can't tell you much there.  But I was told they want to try to work with the Vigilance Committee to try and moderate them.  That's the reason I took a day or two to think it over.  I understand the Vigilance Committee supported giving women the vote because they believed women would vote for their slate of candidates.  I doubt Mrs. King would run for anything, she seems quite fond of pulling strings from the background.  Without so many eyes on her she can get more done. 

After today, I get the feeling Driscoll moved his tannery because of his very distasteful new neighbor," Kate said with relief.  "The place smelled anyway, so I was glad to see him move.  That list of candidates is a nightmare.  Ike Sherman was a personal friend of Johnny Ringo, and there is something just not right about Hunter.  I was told her once followed a friend and I out of town."
The conversation continues for a short while longer.   Clarisse does a fine job singing this evening.   Several dozen townspeople come by to offer their condolences for the loss of Hoover.    

Minerva interrupts Harry and lets him know that she will be taking Burt out for some fresh air. She, Ginnie and Burt leave the Lucky Lady and as they are descending the stairs are joined by Luna, who lands softly on Minerva's shoulder. The make their way to the Barker residence.  They hear the sound of Stanley playing the piano when they knock on the door.   Helen answers the door and says with some concern in her voice, "Is there trouble?"   Ginnie says, “No Ma'am but we do have an issue we would like to discuss with you and your husband if this is a good time, it does have a fairly limited window of opportunity regarding Master Hoover.”

They are invited in.   Stanley offers cookies to both of the the children.   Priestess Minerva outlines the thought of having young Mr. Hoover spend stay with them.    Helen and Stanley exchange glances with one another and a long period of silence follows.   Helen says, "That is an interesting idea but I think my husband and I need to talk about it in private."   Minerva says, "Well, he is spending tonight at the Comstock House but would need to know tomorrow before the stagecoach leaves for El Paso leaves, as his current guardian will be leaving then."       

Helen replies, "That stagecoach doesn't leave until mid-afternoon.  Why don't we meet at the Lucky Lady for lunch and we will let you know of our decision then."   "Gracias Deputy Barker, Senor Barker." Minerva nods sincerely. "We shall see you at lunch. Buenas Nochas."  Minerva returns Burt and Ginnie to the Lucky Lady and then retires for the evening, going home to spend time with Nanuet and Nakomo.  

She tells Nanuet of Burt's desire to stay in Promise City for the summer and her conversation with the Barker's. "I would take him in myself, he's such a sweet boy I'm sure that he wouldn't be any trouble, but I just don't feel that I would have the time to care for him properly. Nakomo is a bit older and more able to look out for himself."  She turns to Nakomo. "Tomorrow we shall take you to the desert and determine just how well you are able to look out for yourself. Do you have any experience with a bow or a gun? What were your responsibilities when you were living with the tribe?"

He indicates that he has only been with the tribe a short time, prior to that he had been with his human father.   The elders didn't know what to do with him so they assigned him to some of the younger warriors of the tribe.  Obviously that didn't work out very well.   

Nanuet says that he will go and talk to the tribal elders on Nakomo's behalf.   He says that his saddlebags are now all packed and horse is now ready.   He and Maska will now take their leave of Minerva and Nakomo and go into the mountains to visit to Kajika this evening.  They will then ride north to the San Carlos Reservation.

Minerva wraps her arms tightly around Nanuet. "Must you go tonight?" she says nuzzling his neck. He removes her arms from around his neck and holds her hands in his. His eyes are sad. "Yes, My Spanish Flower, Although it grieves me to be away from your side for even a day, it would not be wise to put off this task.The tribe must be made aware of what has happened. There may be repercussions because of what the others have done. Even if Nakomo is to stay here, I must tell them of the fate of Pakesso and Nesenkeag."  He kisses her longingly and walks to the door. "Take good care of her", he say's to Nakomo and without a backward glance disappears into the night.

Minerva turns to Nakomo and say's more to reasure herself. "He will be back soon. The gods will keep him safe. "   She restlessly moves about the room tidying up even though nothing is out of place. "I shall still take you to the desert tomorrow. Perhaps I can ask Senor Jake to come along and show you how to handle a gun."

Back at the Lucky Lady, George Kilgore drops by around 9:30 PM to collect the boy and head back to the Comstock House.   Ginnie starts bussing tables pocketing tips as she goes. She is listening carefully to the conversations that are going around but looking as if she isn't. She is listening for anything specifically about who is supporting which candidates and attitudes on the schools and the non human vote but at the same time being just an invisible serving girl to the people who are talking.

Kate stayed as long as Ginnie was still bussing tables.  Although she didn't work Monday nights she took a turn at the piano and talked with those who came in to offer their sympathies for Mr. Hoover.   
Around 9:45 she said good-bye to everyone in the Lucky Lady and found Ginnie.  "School tomorrow.  We should get home," she said.

Ginnie replies, “I'm going to stay a little longer I have some things I want to find out and the talk tends to get truer to the feelings the more drinks people have. I promise I'll be home by 11:00. I have some star watching I need to do to analyze some of the older charts that I have been looking at in conjunction with some of the monolithic circles that are prevalent in northern Europe.”

Kate stared at Ginnie for a minute, once again lost in the rapid movements of the girl's mind.  And Monolithic circles, whatever those were.  "Before 11:00," Kate said.  "And don't expect to do this too often.  I'll make sure someone knows to walk you home."  She gave Ginnie a quick hug, then stopped and asked Job to make sure someone saw Ginnie home before heading out herself.

"Thanks Ma'am Kate it isn't every day that an election comes up and I want to know where people stand. I won't be late I promise." Ginnie goes back to scooping up dirty glasses, tips and information quietly floating form table to table around the room.

Kate walked home on her own, glad for a the few minutes without company.  When she reached her home she took the time to walk all the way around it making sure everything was secure outside.  Inside she made sure all the doors and windows were locked.  Ginnie had a key, so she would be able to let herself in later.   

Since she had been preparing to start teaching for several weeks, Kate didn't have any work to do tonight.  As usual she got into her nightgown and pulled her dressing gown over that.  She sat downstairs with a book for about an hour, then went upstairs and climbed gratefully into bed.

Chester sits at the table, watching Clarisse fondly. The conversation flows around him, but he pays it little mind. When she finishes, he says, "Excuse me. Clarisse is singing at the Comique. I'll see you all later. Good night."  Chester escorts her to the Comique to sing there.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-three, “New Students”, Tuesday, May 30th, 1882, 8:00 A.M.*

Kate was up with the sun the next morning to get ready for her school day.   At 7:30 AM Meghan O'Hara arrives with her seven children.  Shortly thereafter Mollie Caudell and her son Melvin arrives.   The other students soon come in, including all of the other non-human children from the day before.  There are several new human children arriving with their parents.   Not surprisingly, these include the three children of butcher Rudy Baines and the two sons of Kris Wagner, as both of them had been in favor of all races voting.   

Carrie Nevers, wife of Wells Fargo stagecoach driver Chuck Nevers soon arrives with their four-year-old daughter Gina and two-year-old son Torry.  She asks what the minimum age is for children to attend the school.  Kate smiled down at Gina and Torry before lifting her eyes to speak to their mother.  "Most schools start at about age five.  If Gina wants to start school and is able to focus for long periods of time, I'll be glad to start her early. 

Children much younger than five usually aren't ready to sit quietly for the length of a school day.  Their inclination is to play and explore, which is how they learn.  The school-room doesn't hold much interest for them yet.  Why don't you tell me your needs, and we'll see how we can accommodate them."

Carrie says, "I need for Gina to be educated.  Torry is such a handful to keep track of that I feel that I've been neglecting her.   If she could be at your school I'd sure appreciate it.  She'll be good, honest."

"Let's try this for now.  This week we'll keep her here half-days, from eight until noon.  By the end of the week we should be able to tell if she's ready for the lessons and the quiet in the school-room.  If she seems alright, we'll try full days next week.  If not, I'll be glad to help you try to find some arrangement in town that will work for you."  She thanks her.    

Another woman arrives with three children, ages 6, 9 and 14.   She looks to be around forty years old and the lines on her face indicate that she's led a long hard life.   She introduces herself as Flora Covington and says that they live on a farm nine miles away.   They had come to town last night for the meeting and plan to join the incorporated town.   Her husband and oldest son headed back to the farm to take care of the animals and will return for the next meeting on Wednesday morning.   

In the meanwhile she and the children are staying in town at the hotel.  She asks if the children can attend classes for the next two days.   She doesn't know how often they would be able to attend after that but would probably be able to get to town at least once or twice a week.  "That's a long way to come," Kate said sympathetically.  "Of course they can attend.  There will be some specific challenges since they'll only be here once or twice a week.  I'll send home the lessons for the days they won't be here, and we can go over it the days they are.  Hopefully we'll be able to work out some kind of set schedule for them."

Ginnie looks directly at Kate "Excuse me ma'am I believe that many of the children here are going to be capable of working at different paces. If we set up small folders here on the shelve for each student and set aside a section of the day for individual work each student could work at their own pace. For students that are not capable of being here every day they would have that time to make up unfinished group lessons without falling so far behind." 

Ginnie also thought that that system would allow her to cover her individual studies without drawing as much attention to the work she was doing.  "It would also allow each of the teacher time to focus on each student individually giving them time to support students that were having difficulty or extend lessons as needed.”   Kate replies, “That's an excellent idea, Ginnie.  It will also allow some students to study subjects that interest them but aren't major subjects during the school day.” She turns back to the woman and says, “I'm sure we can accommodate your children, Mrs. Covington.  Every challenge is an opportunity."   

For Minerva, the next day begins as every other day.  Luna flies through the window and lands on the bedpost in greeting. Minerva rises and turns to her statues of Jupiter and Minerva, lighting the candles and giving thanks for the day. She quickly dresses and goes out to the kitchen to prepare a meal for her new charge, but is pleasantly surprised to see that he has beat her too it.  

Nakomo, beaming with pride, turns from the stove and places two plates of eggs, cheese and meat, toasted bread and jam on the table. He fills her cup with steaming coffee and sits opposite her waiting for her response.  She smiles broadly "You can cook! My, this is a pleasant surprise! I consider myself lucky if I do not burn the toast, and usually rely on the generosity of my congregation or the chef at one of the local establishments to feed me!" or Nanuet, she thinks as she suddenly remembers that he is away. 

She silently sends up a prayer, instructing the gods to keep him safe and brushes away her worry. 
"So, what shall we do today? I would like to show you the rest of the town and perhaps see about enrolling you in Senora Kale's school. I need to practice with my whip and rapier for a bit, but I can do that in the yard. Perhaps you can work in the garden while I am doing that. 

Nakomo responds enthusiastically. "I will do whatever you ask Priestess. I am very grateful that you have taken me in. I will chop wood and paint and clean."   Minerva laughs, thinking of a time when Nanuet referred to her as priestess. "Por favor, Do not call me priestess. You must call me Minerva." 
"Oh, but I could not call you that, it would be disrespectful." he protests.  "Nonsense, we are friends. I would be offended if you did not call me by my name. If you are not comfortable with Minerva you may call me Senorita Minerva." 

"O.K... Senortia, Minerva" he says shyly testing out the name.  Minerva finishes her meal and sits back in her chair with a satisfied sigh. Nakomo immediately jumps up and quickly begins to clear the table.   He appears quite skittish, causing her to wonder just how harshly Pakesso and Naumkeag dealt with him. now he wonders if I will do him harm, also.  The thought of what they must have done to him angers her but she places an easy smile on her face. "I can see that you are going to be a great help to me, Nakomo but it is not necessary for you to rush about like a rabbit. You must learn to relax. "

"I am going out to the yard to exercise my weapons now.  You take your time cleaning up in here and later we shall seek out Sr. Jake and ask him to come to the desert with us.  Oh, and we are to meet the Barker's for lunch."  She turns to walk out the back door and as she turns the knob to do so she says. "Gracias, Nakomo. Breakfast was delicious."  He replies, "You're welcome Pries...I mean Senorita Minerva.   I am glad that you enjoyed it.   We should probably also stop by and see the Town Marshall to see about my community service assignments."   

Sweaty from her morning practice, Minerva enters the kitchen to find it sparkling clean. She finds Nakomo in the parlor busy polishing the furniture. "By the gods, Nakomo, have you not rested at all? The place is absolutely shining!" He smiles shyly but says nothing.   "We have a lunch appointment with the Barker's. I shall go change and then we will go." She changes into more appropriate clothing grabs her parasol and then she and Nakomo make their way to the Lucky Lady.

The Tuesday morning classes at the Hoover Memorial School go well, smoother than the day.   It is clear that is will still take some time to decide which students belong with which peer grouping, as their ability scores don't necessarily coincide with their ages.   This is due to a variety of factors.  Some students just have never been exposed to an education before, while others such as the Ginnie, the O'Hara Children and Juan Tolucca's children have maturity levels beyond their years.   The school breaks for their lunch recess at 11:30 A.M.  

As the children ran outside, glad to be free to work off some of their energy, Kate stepped into the kitchen and came back out with some bread, cheese, and fruit.  "I'm not much of a cook," she explained as she laid it out on the teacher's desk to share with Meghan and Mollie.   

"Hannah Milford mentioned she provides lunches and suggested she could do so for us.  I don't want to take her up on that just now considering her husband's vote yesterday, but we might want to in a few weeks.  Colonel Seawell was right last night, we can't let the tussle over which votes split the town down the middle.  And as people are exposed to what we're doing here, we might open some minds just a bit."

Mollie says to Kate, "Well, that Clay Milford sure voted right on the Gender question so I'm inclined to give them the benefit of the doubt."   Meghan says, "Politics aside, I've heard some very good things about her cooking.   There have been times that food has been scare for my family and I've personally gone days without food so that my children could eat what little we had instead.   I'm never opposed to eating well, especially if the school's sponsors are paying."

Kate says, "I'm not sure how much the sponsors will be willing to cover, but considering they had none of the start-up costs it’s not ridiculous to think they might offer a little more.  And if they don't want to pay for lunch I will.   Perhaps we should rotate weeks with different restaurants.  The more businesses that have a relationship with the school, the more support we'll have. 

Which reminds me, my partner Sonoma suggested that we bring some of the students out the our ranch once every other week or so.  It would give them some hands on education in agriculture.  Some other businesses might like to do something similar.  An apprenticeship program sometime in the future might not be a bad thought either."

Meghan says, "I would say that is a wonderful idea.  It would give the students something to look forward to.  The only problem would be logistical, finding enough vehicles to transport all of the students.  My brood alone would fill up an entire wagon."   Mollie says, "I like the idea too.   I grew up in an agricultural area and remember how town-folk and city-folk looked down upon us.   It would probably be an opportunity for the farm-raised children to show off an area where their knowledge and experience exceeds that of their classmates."

"Well, with the three of us we wouldn't have to take them all at one time.  We could take some students in the morning and another group in the afternoon, or even take one group one week, and the other the next.  Two of us could go with them and one stay here.  I'll talk to some of the other businesses in town and see if they'd like to do something similar.  Both of you have been around the teaching trade before, how much do you think would be a fair salary for each of us?"

Mollie says, "Nate was getting $ 40 a month when he finished up last month."   Meghan says, "I'm familiar with lower salaries for teachers, in the range of $ 20 to $ 25 a month, but in those cases housing was also provided to the teacher free of charge."

Kate's eyes got wide.  "I had no idea.  I had only planned to charge twenty cents a week for tuition, so I figured I wouldn't get more than $15 a month.  I don't want to bankrupt our benefactors....  I myself would be happy with about $25.  Let's set up a meeting with Neil Cassidy and Roger Fly after school tomorrow.  We can tell them the usual ranges and let them make an offer."

Mollie says, "Well, Nate's salary was also after nearly two decades of service.  Given that none of us three have much in the line of teaching credentials and experience I would find $ 25 a month sufficient."    Meghan says, "You're forgetting that this is a mining town with a mining economy, prices and salaries are higher."  "I'm afraid I don't know much about standard pricing either," Kate said with a bit of a blush. 

"You're inclined to think we should aim higher, Meghan?  All the men on the committee do have successful businesses, although I have no idea how much those businesses actually bring in.  Should we aim for $30 then?"  Mollie says, "It sounds like a good point to start off from."  The women finish their meal as Ginnie returns.   The other students begin to arrive back as well.

During the break Ginnie does her lunch run finding out what is the talk around town.  Ginnie hears about the result of the trial as well as information about Chumbley's plan.   The main focuses of his 'Boycott' are Cook's General Store and Condon's Bank.    All morning there has been a steady stream of customers closing their accounts at Condon's Bank.   Helen Barker has been keeping any eye on these customers as they walk to the other bank, making sure that no harm comes to them.   

The Promise City National Bank manager Paul Stevens is required to meet with all people opening new accounts.   Stevens had also voted against all races being allowed to vote, but instead of mentioning that each new depositor has instead made sure to tell Mr. Stevens they are moving the money to his bank because of the position that the bank's Head Teller Derik Avery had taken in support of all races.

Ginnie decides to make sure that Dorita has the information of what is going on at the banks as she picks up the lunch orders for delivery. She also makes a point to take the profits from her table bussing last night and spend half of it at Lacey's store when there is the most amount of traffic. At the counter with her threads she states loudly "I want to be sure that I can purchase what I need now. I know that people will be spending their money in the places where their beliefs are similar so I'm expecting that you will be having quite a bit of business today. There are a lot of other people who think that voting is a right of people not just of human men."

Morgana continues to assist the non human people of Promise City in relocating and spending their money. Making sure that the people who may end up with a lack of business get no backlash from the human population that don't want them to get the vote realize that they not only have the support of the paper but her support as well.

Chester does a patrol about the town. He pays particular attention to Cassidy's lumberyard, the Barker's studio and Berg's office.  The morning goes quietly.     Berg relieves him at lunch time and tells Chet to go get himself a bite to eat and some rest, that he'll be back on duty at 11:00 PM, but that since they are now without any prisoners and with the meeting early the next morning it should be a quiet shift for a change.

Late Tuesday morning Jake makes his way to the Lucky Lady to begin figuring out how things will change with the Niles gone and the construction completed.  When Jake arrives at the Lucky Lady he sees that the only people inside are Job Kane, Harry Rote and Neil Cassidy.  They are sitting together with empty shot glasses in front of them and a half-full bottle of Scotch Whiskey sitting on the table between them.  "It appears I am late as usual," Jake says with no mirth in his voice.

Job says, "Pull up a chair and grab a glass Jake, we're celebrating and Neil's buying!"  "Celebrating?" Jake says sitting down.   Cassidy says to Jake, "Yeah, celebrating the result of today's trial.   Judge Isby sentenced Evan Adair to three years in prison, one year for each man killed in the shootout.    Kris Wagner was even nice enough to hold the stagecoach until after the trial was over so our dear Palace saloon owner friend is currently on his way to the County Jail in Tombstone."  "Along with his buddy Will Flynn," Harry Rote adds.

"I will certainly drink to that!"  Jake replies enthusiastically.  Then without skipping a beat he says, "I wonder what will become of the Palace?"  Job says, "Nothing different for the short term, he's turned control over temporarily to his buddy Bob Skull, so tomorrow's vote will be the same.   And Fisk is filing an appeal with the Governor.  Adair will be held in Tombstone until the appeal result is known."

"Hmmm...." is all Jake says to that.  "I was thinking it was about time we got ourselves a faro dealer to put that table to good use.  Know anyone?  It is time we got ourselves a hotel manager too."  Harry says, "Kate was having drinks last night with that ex-soldier gentleman from North Carolina, the one whose wife fought in the war with him.   She mentioned the manager job opening to him and he apparently showed some level of interest."  Job interjects "I've been thinking about that.   The best Faro dealer in town is Darla Peacock, about the only thing around that's kept that puny little saloon that she and Michael George own in business.   

But they've had a tough run of luck lately.  They had a incident there three weeks back when Darla caught a cheater and Mike George fired off his shotgun.   Nobody was hurt and the guy's in Prison now, but he had friends and since she deals out of their small back room with only one exit many of their regulars have stayed away out of safety concerns.  We may want to consider approaching them."

"I do not know them very well.  Neither has tried to shoot me though, so it is work at least a discussion," Jake laughs good naturedly.  "Are you suggesting that George might be a good choice for running the bar at night?  Harry is going to be plenty busy and we do need some extra help."   Job says, "Nah, when it comes to management I wouldn't trust Michael George to manage an outhouse.   Darla's the brains of that couple and the one I wouldn't mind getting here.   She'd even bring in her own clientele instead of us starting from scratch.  But he might make a good bartender though, that's really his main job at Peacocks."

Jake nods, "Are we agreed then that I should talk to Darla and the southerner from North Carolina to check their interest?"   Harry and Job both think it's worth talking about, although Job adds "Of course, if Peacock and George do decide to quit their own saloon it would probably also help our competitor, the Gay Lady, as they share a wall so Lumley would probably pay more than anybody else to buy them out and expand his place."   

Neil Cassidy says, "We'll, as one of your regular customers I would support both.   That Caudell guy has a lot of chutzpah and integrity, not many former Rebs would step up to a bunch of Union Veterans and ask to join them to save a bunch of non-humans.    I heard that he told off Mrs. King, Doc Eaton and that bigoted tutor Shackelton."  Jake replies, "Heh, great.  Just what we need to further antagonize King and Eaton."  Jake shrugs.  "No matter, a good man is a good man.  I will talk to them."

Job tells Jake, "And on the subject of new staff, my cousin Alison is back in town.  I haven't had a chance to talk to her yet but if she's planning to stick around I'd like to offer her employment here too."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-four, “Looking out for a pair of young men”, Tuesday, May 30th, 1882, 12:30 P.M.*

After finishing her lunch runs Ginnie heads back to the school. She pulls Kate aside "Ma'am Kate the word is that Adair is sentenced to three years and the non-humans are pulling their money out of the bank that voted no for the nonhuman vote and putting it in the one where the head clerk voted yes and they are making no small voice about that being why they are changing."

Kate says, "Three years?  Judge Isby didn't give him the option of a fine I take it, and he usually does.  This is wonderful news, Ginnie.  He deserves every day. There's no hint of a run on the bank, is there?  That's always a danger when so many make the change at once.  It could get ugly if the Condons run out of ready cash."

Kate cleaned up the dishes from their lunch as she talked to Ginnie about Adair.  She returned to teaching humming a bit under her breath.  This afternoon would start with history with some of the older students, a subject that she was well versed in.  The children's faces were all fresh and revived after their lunches and Kate smiled as they jumped back in.

"If we are going to employee half the town we will need to expand again."  Jake replies deadpan after hearing that Job plans to hire on his cousin.   Job is a bit startled by his reply but before he can respond Jake smirks, "Only joshing with you partner.  I am sure we have a spot for Alison.  I think we could use an extra hand at the doors right now.  Jeff's been working himself thin with the Fire Marshall duties.  Big Thom may look menacing enough but he only has half a brain, maybe less.  Do you think she could help out there?  I am not sure that a woman will be imposing enough, but she has Thom to back her up."

Jake sees Stanley and Helen Barker enter the room.  Jake's gaze wonders over to Helen Barker,   "Fine Job, we’ll try out your cousin, although most women would not be imposing enough."  Job replies, "You must not be remembering Alison very well.  She can be as tough as any two guys combined."  Jake replies,  "No, I do not really know her.  I will take your word for it, you have taken mine plenty of times."

The Barkers wave to the men at the table and then walk across the room and take a seat at a far table.  Minerva, Nakomo, Burt and Senor Kilgore enter the Lucky Lady and make their way to the back of the room where the Barker's are seated.  "Buenas Dias" Minerva says and makes introductions all around "But of course, Deputy Barker and Nakomo have already met.." They all take their seats and Minerva takes it upon herself to order lunch for all of them.

Priestess Minerva can already sense that Stanley Barker is beaming with delight so it comes to no surprise when Helen says to young Burt "Well young man, you are welcome to spend the summer with us if that is your desire."    He replies, "It is Ma'am, I will not be any trouble."   Stanley says, "I am sure that you will not.   You'll have to sleep on the couch, but it's rather comfortable.  Helen's cousin George spent a week there in March and had no trouble."   Burt says, "That would be fine, my brother Tad and I slept in worse when my folks first had us."

Minerva is also beaming knowing that not only will Burt's life be enriched, but the Barker's lives also. She makes her way around the table and  hugs both the Barkers. "The gods will surely bless  such generosity! And Burt seems like a fine young man. I am sure that you will all have a wonderful summer! " The group eats lunch and chats about their plans for the summer.

When the meal has ended Minerva excuses herself. She stands crouches down to hug Burt. "I am pleased for you, Burt. The Barker's are good people. I am hoping that you will visit Nakomo and me also while you are here. She straightens back up and shake's hands all around. "If you will excuse me, I must speak to Senor Jake." She motions for Nakomo to follow her and makes her way over to the group of men sitting around the table.  "Buenas Dias, Gentlemen. If it is not an imposition I would like to speak to Sr. Jake for a moment."

Jake rises, "I will see you gentlemen later."  He follows the Spanish priestess and her charge to the other side of the room. "Senor Jake," she says moving her hand towards the boy, "This is Nakomo.  He is the cousin of Nanuet."  Jake offers the boy a handshake, "My pleasure." "Nanuet has gone away to speak with his tribe and left Nakomo in my care.  I was -"  "Nanuet is gone?" Jake interrupts. 

Minerva answers, "Yes, but do not worry yourself Senor.  We can discuss that later.  Por favor, would you accompany Nakomo and me this afternoon?  I would like you to see how the young man handles a gun and perhaps offer some wisdom and training in its use?" She gives him a disarming smile. "For Nanuet's cousin?  Certainly, it is the least that I could do."  Jake scratches the stubbly side of his face and looks around.  "Scrounge up some food from the kitchen that we can take with us and we will ride out.  I will gather my gear and meet you at the El Parador.  My horse is stabled there."

Over at the Marshall’s Office Chester says to Marshall Berg. "So any idea on who's going to replace you? Even with Adair in jail, he can still pull strings.   Berg replies, "Well I know that Colin Hunter is running but he's way too close to Adair and Fisk for my liking.   Many folks would never accept Eduardo too, making him Marshall would be a death sentence for him.   I'm sure that Helen wouldn't mind but quite frankly I question whether she's mentally stable enough for the job."   

He pauses and then continues, "Honestly Chet, I don't believe for one minute that her shot that took down Nick Karp was an accident, she doesn't make mistakes like that at a ten-foot range.  That's why I had Attorney Upton do all of the talking for us yesterday against Adair's charges instead of either myself or Helen testifying, I didn't want either of us to have to discuss that.    So I guess that of the five of us that leaves both Neal Cassidy and you to think about running for it.   I would support either one of you."

Chester stares at Berg in surprise. "Me? But, I haven't worn the badge for long. I don't know if I can do the job." Berg laughs. "You forget that I wasn't a lawman at all when the Committee gave me the job. Either one of you could do the job, but Neil also has his lumberyard to mind." 

"Well, Mitch, if you believe I can do it, then I'll throw my hat in the ring. It's a big jump from Deputy to being the boss. By the way, is Helen going to be able to continue being a deputy? Sounds like you have some doubts."

Berg replies, "That's not my decision, it will be up to the new Marshall, neither her or Neil have any type of time frame set so could be dismissed at any point.   For that matter, the 90-day terms that you and Eddie were voted to will be ending just a few days after this election, so the new Marshall could choose to let the both of you go too at that point." 

Chester says, "Even more reason to run. I don't like the idea of Adair putting his flunkies in here. I'm not too sure about having Vigilance Committee people either. Eduardo and Helen wearing badges is a powerful symbol. It'd be a shame to sweep them out for people who don't have the town's best interests at heart. Will the next Marshall have full hiring and firing power? Or will the deputies still be picked by the Association?"

Berg replies, "I believe that the way the State Charter outlines Incorporated Towns, the Marshall will have full discretion to hire and fire although he would have to go before the Town Council to get final approval."    Chester nods. "Sounds like it'll be hard to put deputies in place without the Marshall's say-so. That's good to hear. Is there some sort of paperwork to file to run?"  

Berg says, "First things first, until they reach agreement on who can vote and run for office nobody can sign up.   According to Isby that will then begin a five-day voter registration period followed by a five day candidate and party registration period.   So there's plenty of time to get to that.  To form a political party you need at least two candidates running for office so if you can think of somebody you'd like to run with for Mayor or one of the Councilman slots you may want to go that route." 
"Hmm. I'll need to ask around to see who's interested. Thanks, Mitch. I'll see you tonight."   "Bye Chet. Get some rest." He replies, "Will do." 

Jake gathers his weapons, extra rounds for target practice and three bottles of whiskey.  He meets Minerva and Nakomo at the El Parador.  They mount up and head out towards the desert on the other side of the hill away from Promise City.  Jake gives the reins to Nakomo and instructs the boy to hobble the horses, "I'll lay out the weapons." 

Minerva watches the two with interest.  Although he seems much older, when the troubles of the world are not weighing heavily upon him Jake Cook looks to be the young man of his years.  There cannot be more than five or six years between them, she thinks, and yet there is no innocence left about him and so much still of that innocence that radiates from Nakomo. 

Jake has laid out three rifles; a Swiss Vetterli rifle that Minerva does not recognize, a Spencer Carbine and a Remington-Whitman 10 Gauge double-barrel shotgun.  Jake has two gun belts strapped about his waist and a third pistol in his hands.  He has deposited several small piles of rounds on a rock.   When the young half Indian finishes Jake says to him, "Have you ever fired a pistol?" "No sir," Nakomo answers timidly.   

"My name is Jake," he replies rather forcefully.  "My father was sir."  Minerva, cringes when Nakomo draws back at Jake's harsh tone, but instead of intervening she backs off a few steps out of Nakomo's line of sight.  "The boy must learn for himself that we mean him no harm."

Jake offers the gun to him, held by the barrel.  "If you are going to shoot it, you are also going to load it and clean it."  Nakomo accepts the weapon that Minerva can see is a Colt Peacemaker, but not one of Jakes weapons.  While Jake shows the boy how to load the weapon he tells him, "This gun was owned by a man who had a strong faith and dedicated his life to the hunting down and desecration of evil.  Treat it with dignity today."  Jake glances at Minerva but continues to speak to Nakomo.  "I will leave it up to the priestess here if she wants you to take this weapon as your own."

Puzzled, Minerva looks closely at the colt peace maker and wonders who the gun's previous owner could be.  She thinks back to their horrific experience in Thomaswell and wonders if it could belong to Nolan Edwards.  Not wanting to interrupt, she makes a note to herself to ask Jake about it later.

Jake makes no attempt to coddle Nakomo or take the loaded weapon from the boy.  "Never draw a weapon on a man unless you are willing to kill him.  Once you have a gun pointed at someone, they believe you would kill them.  It changes everything.  Always talk or walk away if you can.  Once you point a weapon at a man, you can only be sure that he will try to kill you before you kill him if he has the chance."  He spends a few minutes showing the boy how to rotate the cylinder, pull back the hammer and how to properly pull the trigger. 

"No trick shooting Nakomo.  No disarming, no wounding, no warning shots should be fired.  If you decide to shoot you shoot to kill.  You shoot to hit a man square in the chest, right in the heart."  Jake points at a large saguaro cactus.  "Imagine that to be a man who means you harm."  Jake watches the expression on the boys face before he cross draws his own long barreled Colt, the one Ruby recently gave him for his birthday. 

"Draw your weapon, pull back the hammer, aim at the center of your opponent and squeeze the trigger like," Jake almost chuckles to himself at what he was going to say not being sure that the boy has ever had a lover, "...like a delicate flower." 

With a loud bang, the boys weapon fires but there is no mark on the cactus.  The boy seems a bit surprised at the recoil.   "Pull back that hammer again, now."  Jake says in a commanding tone.  Then quickly he adds, "That man is going to shoot the priestess!" A second round explodes from the revolver in the boy's hand and a bit of the cactus flies off from the rear where his shot exits.  "Much better," Jake says to him.

Minerva laughs in delight and steps forward. "You are a quick study, Nakomo. It would appear that I need not worry with you to guard my back." "I.. I.. I ..told my cousin that I would take care of you, pries.. Senorita Minerva." the red faced boy stutters. 

She pats him on the shoulder which causes him to flinch. She leaves her hand there for a moment to accustom him to her touch and then gently lifts his face so that he is forced to make eye contact with her.” I, and you are doing a fine job of it." she reaches over to the rock and picks up an old battered rifle.  Now I would like you to try my rifle. It will have a greater range than the pistol." she caresses the stock before handing it to him. "This too is a very special gun. It was my papa's." 

"Sr. Jake, since you are giving the lessons today. I will let you take over from here." she turns and strides  into the background where she can observe the interaction without distracting them. Jake is speaking animatedly pointing out the various parts of the rifle and how they operate. Nakomo pays close attention absorbing Jakes every word. Minerva watches as the boy's fear melts off his shoulders and his posture straightens and relaxes.

Jake walks to his horse and takes a long drink from his water skin.  The late spring Arizona sun is warm.  "Minerva, this would be a good time for some of that food.  I have not really eaten today."  Jake then proceeds to remove the three whiskey bottles from his saddle bags.  He hands the two empty ones to Nakomo, instructing him to walk out fifty or so feet and place them securely in the branches of a mesquite tree.  Jake takes a drink from the third bottle and places it on a nearby rock, "Minerva, help yourself if you are so inclined."   "Gracias, It is a mite hot out here," she says with a grin as she picks up the bottle and takes a swig.

He lets Nakomo use the old single shot hunting rifle a number of times and eventually the boy cracks one of the bottles.  Jake then lets him try the Spencer and finally the shotgun, while Jake practices with the Vetterli.  Satisfied that he at least has some basic skill with all three, they go back to the pistol.  After firing and reloading the Colt a couple of times Nakomo says,” Sir?" 

Jake gives him a scowl and the boy stammers, "Er, Mr. Jake I mean... should I not have a holster for this gun as well?"  Jake then points to a mound of prickly pear cactus fifteen feet away that is still covered with spring blooms.  "See that highest piece of cactus with the pink flower on it?"  The boy nods yes.  "Pull the hammer back on that gun and shoot it before I do." 

Nakomo quickly points his pistol towards the target but before he can pull the trigger he is startled by three rapid eruptions from his right.  His own shot misses.  He only sees Jake holstering his weapon, he did not even see him draw it.  There is one hole nearly perfect in the center of the cactus leaf and two chunks missing from the edge. 

"Nakomo," Jake says in a soothing tone, "with some folks around Promise City just looking for an excuse to shoot anyone not like they are, you walking round showing a side arm is just asking to be shot.  Somebody would trick you to draw it, and you would be dead before it cleared the leather.  Best if you are not seen carrying a gun.  If the Priestess wants you to have a holster to hold a pistol when you are riding that is up to her." 

Wide eyed Nakomo spits out, "Sir... er, Mr. Jake, you must be the fastest man with a gun anywhere!" Jake gets a good laugh out of that.  "Not hardly, Nakomo.  Just fast enough to keep most folks from wanting to test me.  If I was, and I am NOT, I would not wish to be known as such.  That kind of notoriety is just asking for a challenge.  I already have plenty of trouble without that kind.  There are many hours of practice needed before you should dare to wear that on you side."  Jake pauses and adds, "If ever." 

Jake then draws his long barreled Colt and carefully fires off one shot after another until after four rounds the pink flower falls off the cactus.  He twists off the residual cactus leaf avoiding the needles.  Presenting it to Minerva he says, "Senorita, for you."   Minerva watches on in admiration as Jake shoots the flower off the cactus and laughs in delight as he hands her the flower.

"Now," he says turning back to Nakomo, "you learn to clean a weapon properly."  Jake eats while supervising the cleaning, capping his meal with another long pull from the whiskey bottle.  "You have done well today Nakomo.  You learn quickly.  Just remember what I told you at the beginning.  It is no easy thing to shoot a man."

Satisfied that the purpose of this trip to the desert has been accomplished, that Nakomo is more comfortable with her and Jake and also more comfortable with a gun as well,  Minerva announces that it is time to get back home.    "Gracias Jake. It means a lot to me that you have taken the time out of your day to help Nakomo. I am in your debt."   "No, Senorita no debts any more.  Jake Cook stands by his friends."  She mounts Shadow and the three make their way back to town.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-five, “Off to dinner“, May 30th, 1882:*

At around 1:30 PM Angela Young enters the school and stands politely in the back.    When Kate has an opportunity to take a break she approaches the young lady to see what she wants.  Angela replies, "I would like to sit and observe your lessons, my editor thinks that a story about your school would be good for the next edition of the newspaper."

Kate states, "Of course.  We'll be glad to have the town know what we're doing here.  Why don't you find yourself a seat, it can't be comfortable to be standing for long these days.  We only have a couple hours left today, but you'd be welcome back tomorrow as well.  We can stay a few minutes after school to answer any questions you might have."

She replies, "Thank you.  I have to leave before 3:00 though to go and cover another story."  Kate answers, "Oh?  What's happening at 3:00?"   She replies, "That's when Neil Cassidy is planning to drop by Condon's Bank and close his account.  He's one of their largest depositors, third only to Fisk and Adair.   And by now the Condons are aware of what happened at the trial today.  Judge Isby set the fine option for Adair at $ 25 a day meaning that Adair will have to pay $ 27,375 if he loses his appeal.   He may not have that much himself but if he's short Fisk would probably help him out.   Either way, that's still money out of Condon's Bank.  I'm almost certain that the Condon's don't have enough reserves on hand to cover all the accounts already closed today plus Cassidy's withdrawal and then that fine."

"What a shame Mr. Adair won't spend any time in prison."  Kate was quiet for a moment.  "I hope that this won't ruin the Condons or the people who won't be able to get their money from their bank.  I understand the reasons, I support them, and it's an excellent strategy.  I just...  I suppose I do worry too much."   Angela says, "Oh, but Adair is spending time in Jail, he's in the County Jail until at least until the appeal is decided upon.     As for Condon's, I don't actually know what strategy Neil Cassidy will take.  He might just threaten to close the account but not do it until after tomorrow’s vote."

Ginnie pipes up "Mrs. Kale the point of the withdrawal was to show the town how much it really does depend on it's non-human population. Just imagine the issues that could come up if they decided to do more than just pull their money from one bank to another. Only one general store voted for the multiracial voting rights so I believe that after the owners see what has happened to the bank the other general store owners may see their way to respect their non human clientele by allowing them the vote."

Angela adds "Especially Cook's General Store, since Zeb Cook is on that Committee.  They are next door to the Promise City National Bank and I'm sure that the steady stream of new customers into that bank hasn't escaped their notice."   Kate says, "I understand Ginnie, and as I said, it's an excellent strategy.  But you know me, I can't help but worry.  It's sure to be an eye-opening experience for the entire town and if it gets all races the vote you won't hear another word from me."

Kate got Angela settled where she could easily observe any of the three classes going on with only a short scoot of her chair and got back to her history lesson, hoping her worries were baseless.   The end of the school day came quickly and Kate smiled as the children went smiling into the sunshine.  It was only the second day and the novelty of school would wear off sooner or later, but she had a feeling that this unusual school would continue to have happy, interested students. 

Since they had gotten so much business done at lunchtime, the teachers made their after school meeting short, only discussing which students needed to be shifted to other groups that better fit their skills.  After Mollie and Meghan left, Kate walked over to the photo studio and asked Mr. Fly to come to the school the next afternoon.  She assumed Mr. Cassidy would be at the Lucky Lady that night, so did not go to the lumberyard. 

She knew she should go to the ranch, but instead found herself heading toward the El Parador.  Her family would only be here so long and she wanted to spend time with them if she could.  And secretly she hoped Conrad might be there as well.  They hadn't seen much of each other lately and she found herself missing him. 

In a few minutes Kate entered the El Parador and looked to see who was there.   The staff visible at the El Parador at the moment are Pedro, Dorita, Carlos Ramirez, and Angelica Huesca.   She is being told by her son Ricardo what happened in school that day.   

At one of the table the Wong family, Charlie, Harry and Li, are dining together.   She is not surprised to see that Charlie and Li's daughter Mary is not with them.   They had some sort of a fight a month earlier and she moved out, having now taken a job as Josiah and Angela Young's live-in nanny so that Angela can do her newspaper reporter job.   Her brothers Henry and Phillip are sitting with Enrico Escobar and the wood elf is busy giving them an exciting account of life on a cattle drive.  Furniture maker Cole Rixton is dining alone.  Seeing him reminds Kate that he too is a member of the Committee for Racial Equality.

Kate smiled toward her brothers although they were oblivious to her entrance, wrapped up in Mr. Escobar's story.  Instead of approaching them she went to Mr. Rixton and said, "Good afternoon.  Do you mind if I join you?"   He smiles and says, "Certainly Mrs. Kale, please have a seat."    She sat down with a friendly smile.  "I haven't had a chance to tell you how very pleased I was to see your name on the ad from your Committee.  I was feeling a bit down that particular day but seeing what you gentlemen had done gave me heart again. The other teachers and I would like to talk to the committee, or whoever can make it after school tomorrow.  I hope you can come?"

He replies, "Absolutely, I would love to. I trust that the furniture for it is working out as you planned? I can always make some more pieces if you need them."   She replies, "Everything is working fine. We may have some special needs, I'll have to see how things go during this first week. I had expected to be the only teacher, so the room was planned accordingly. Now that I have help and more than one class is going on at a time we may have to make some adjustments. 

I'm still a little uneasy about Mr. Cassidy and Mr. Fly agreeing to sponsor the school without having the chance to check with all of you. I know it was a special situation and speed was of the essence, but I hope you'll accept my apology anyway."  He answers, "Oh, you're just being silly Mrs. Kale. If you recall, I was the first businessman in town to throw my full support to your school when I sold you the furniture for it at cost. You already knew my answer, and I agree, time was of the essence if we were going to stop those close-minded Vigilance Folk. 

But while you are here, I had another matter to talk to you about. I'm considering a run for a Councilman position. I don't really care for the sound of the rumors of candidates being considered. I was originally thinking that our Committee for Racial Equality should field its own list of candidates, but given how divided the town was yesterday I'm not sure that we'd get enough votes to get into office."

"As a slate, I'm not sure either. But if all races do get the vote they'll be looking for people who supported them to vote for. Just because people can run on slates doesn't mean they have to. You could run independently, and probably have a better chance that way. A slate of candidates is an impersonal thing, an ideal. When a person votes for a single candidate they vote for the person. 
Of course, a slate is convenient, and many will just pick one. But I encourage you to do it. I would certainly vote for you, I don't like what I'm hearing for candidates either."

"Thank you," Rixton states. He then goes back to his meal. Conrad Booth then arrives, seating himself with the three young men Henry, Phil and Enrico.  Kate stayed with Mr. Rixton a few more minutes and chatted about nothing important, then excused herself. Not wanting to interrupt Enrico, she slipped quietly between Conrad and Henry and smiled.

They wait until Enrico winds down on the story. Conrad then asks, "And what are you so happy about Mrs. Kale?"  "Am I?" she asked lightly. "Well, I'm sitting with four handsome men, only two of which I'm related to. Mrs. King's attempt as sabotage actually helped the school in some ways, I will get to vote in the elections and my friends who are not human are making their importance known today. I have plenty of reasons for smiling."

Conrad says, "Well, I don't want to rain on your parade but don't get your hopes too high about what your friends did today. Apparently Deputy Cassidy overplayed his hand with Frank Condon and it backfired. He's more determined than ever to stick with his previous vote." Enrico says, "I could have told you that. Frank's not one to back down to any threat, actually he and Cassidy are a lot alike in that regard."

Kate replies, "I didn't have much hope for Condon. He's done things in the past that already told me reason or even sense don't go far with him. My hope is more that other businesses and people will realize just how much this town depends on everyone, not just humans. So even if the vote doesn't go our way tomorrow perhaps those eventually elected will think twice before trying to pass oppressive policies."

Conrad says, "Well, the rumor mill has it that he was rather successful with Zeb and Helen Cook. Their business wasn't impacted all that much today but they saw all of the activity going on at the bank next door.   So Cassidy paid them a visit around an hour ago and let them know what it was all about. He told them that the folks weren't too happy about depositing in the First National given Paul Stevens negative vote too but didn't see any alternative so they decided to support the head teller who voted Yes. He then added that there would have been an alternative if Zeb had also voted Yes on Monday, as they would have been able to sell every safe that they had in stock. Their business hasn't been doing well and they have five safes at the moment with a total retail value of almost $ 800. Helen was less than pleased hearing about losing all those sales."

Kate says, "Wonderful. So I will continue to smile. I haven't seen you for a few days. Where have you been hiding yourself?"  Conrad gestures to her brothers and says with a smile, "Ask them, they've been the ones monopolizing my time." Henry says, "This afternoon we took a buggy ride all around the area with Conrad and his friend Mother Jimenez."  

She says, "You met Mother Jimenez? I've only met her once myself, how did you get along with her? What did you talk about?"  Henry says, "She pointed out the various flora and fauna of the region while Conrad showed us a few points of interest." Conrad interjects, "Yes, a trip to the region would not be complete without getting a chance to see the Cochise Head mountain. I plan to take your parents out on a similar ride tomorrow."

"It's beautiful country, isn't it Henry? Not green and lush like home but still..." Beneath the table Kate discretely took Conrad's hand. "I'm sure my parents will enjoy the drive, I'm sorry to be missing all the fun."  Kate relaxed, chatting casually with Conrad and her brothers. 

After a time her parents arrived and Ginnie came flying in looking for dinner. It felt as if everyone was in the right place, and even her talk with Ruby couldn't break the feeling of "rightness" that rested in her breast.   For this night she didn't worry about elections and votes, just enjoying the presence of so many people she loved in one place. By the time she and Ginnie got home and went to bed she was tired in the best way. And although she was comfortable in her bed, somewhere deep down she regretted being alone in it.

Once back in town Jake stables his horse and returns most of his guns to their places. While reloading his favored Colt with the rounds Pierre sold him, he notices that Ruby's bags are not only still packed but have been moved. He stares poker faced at them for several minutes before rousing himself and making his way to the Lucky Lady for supper.  After finishing their afternoon chores, Minerva decides to take Nakomo to the Lucky Lady for dinner.

Chester finds Clarisse and they have supper at the El Parador. He says to her, "When the elections come around, I'm going to run for Marshall." She replies, "That sounds wonderful. I know you can do it, Chet. I'm excited for you." He says, "It's a big step, but I'm ready."

Jake, Minerva and Nakomo arrive at the Lucky Lady. He sees Chester and Clarisse dining at one table, Al Brower sitting at the bar drinking whiskey and talking to Harry Rote, and Neil Cassidy having dinner with Rufus Davis, the plump and scruffy owner of the Arizona Billiard Hall.    Chester sees Minerva, Jake, and Nakomo enter. He says to Clarisse, "Looks like the kid's getting more comfortable in town. Let's hope that no one tries anything against him."

Jake approaches the bar. "Is this private or would you care for some company?"  Al Brower says "Sure Jake, pull up a barstool. I was just drowning my sorrows. Got me a 'Dear John' letter today, guess it's my own damned fault for thinking that a beautiful woman would ever go for a goofy-looking guy like me."  Jake replies, "I am sorry to hear that Al. Who is the ungrateful wench?"
He replies, "Madge Duprey. We were keeping the relationship secret, she was afraid that Lumley would fire her. And now she's gone and is not coming back."   

Jake says, "You and Madge? I must be worse than blind. Gone where?"  Al replies, "She wouldn't say, just that she was going away and never coming back here. Her letter had a Tucson postmark on it. Part of me want to go chase after her, to find her and make her my wife. Another part of me wants to shoot her. The rest of me just says that it's time to get good and drunk, except we have that damned meeting at 7:00 AM tomorrow that we have to be at."

"Well Al, a good drunk is a good way to let things stew and see what you really want to do. Damned shame about that meeting tomorrow morning for a bunch of reasons, not the least of which is getting in the way of your good drunk. Tell you what, if you can wait that long I will get good drunk with you tomorrow night after my game breaks up." Or without you he thinks to himself.

He replies, "Thank you Jake, you're a good friend. I'll be glad to have this damned meeting behind us, this politics is certainly the way to ruin perfectly good friendships. Right now Alton, or partner in the cigar store, won't even speak to myself and Pierre because we're on opposite sides of this human/non-human voting issue."

Jake is about to say or get people killed and them remembers that Harry is with them. Instead he just nods. "This town has certainly gone loco. Too much too fast. People need time, things can often be worked out by talking. Looks to me that many things will change forever soon." He raises his glass, "Here is to the chances that more will be good than bad when we are done."

After the toast, Jake wanders over to Chet and Clarisse. "How are you folks this evening? It has been a while since we have had a chance to talk."   Chester answers, "We're doing fine, Jake. How've you been? Things have been crazy around here the past couple days. berg's stepping down, so I'm going to run for Marshall. Now I need someone to run with." 

"Mierde, Chet! You are not asking me to run for office I hope." Jake seems genuinely surprised. "Look, pard, I will support you and vote for you but please do not even suggest to anyone that I might be a candidate for anything."

Minerva and Nakomo find a table and order dinner. Nakomo is much more relaxed than he has been up to this point as he excitedly replays the afternoons events. "Did you see the way that he shot the flower off of that cactus? I didn't even see him draw his gun from the holster! It was astounding!" 

Minerva smiles. "Senor Jake is quite amazing with a gun. I have had several opportunities to see him in action. He is wise beyond his years and you must heed his words and never draw your gun unless it is absolutely necessary." "Yes, I know..." he continues brushing off her words, "but did you see the way he shot that flower off of the cactus!?" Minerva shakes her head and wonders if Jake is prepared for the hero worship that he is about to experience.

Minerva is then interrupted when the man named Davis walks over to her table. She has seen him before at her worship services, usually sitting by himself in the back of the room, and he has never spoken to her before. He softly states, "Priestess, may I have a word...."  Minerva stands. "Senor Davis, Buenas Nochas. Would you like to sit for a moment or would you prefer to speak in private?"  Rufus Davis says, "Er, well, um, this is fine Priestess. What I have to say is...well....um....er.....will you marry me?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-six, “Ruby’s Day“, May 30th, 1882:*

Ruby sleeps late into Tuesday. When she finally pries her eyes open she does not feel like getting out of bed. She missed Niles and was weary over the events of the past couple of days. She wonders if she made a mistake yesterday not getting on the stage and leaving Promise City. It seemed destiny wanted her here, but why she was unsure. Perhaps for love, perhaps for friendship or adopted family, perhaps to play a cruel joke on her by continuing to take away people she loved and cared about. She lies in bed with her conflicted thoughts running wild. 

After some time she unhappily drags herself out of bed and wraps her robe around herself. She pads around the house, her house, with a full glass of whiskey in her hand and the growing puppies nipping at her heels. 

A knock at the door drags her into the present.  She pulls her robe tighter across her chest and answers the door. Western Union telegraph operator Dave Meleny is standing there with a piece of paper in his hand. She smiles at him and accepts it. “Thank you Mr. Meleny. You must be busy now with the ability to send and receive telegraphs,” Ruby comments. She continues to make small talk with him but wonders who could be sending her a telegraph. 

Just as their conversation finishes Eddie Palmer shows up on her porch with a rather large sized box. “For me?” she asks curiously. “Today must be my lucky day.” Meleny and Palmer exchange good days as Ruby looks over the box. It is addressed to Miss Ruby West of Promise City but has no return address on it. It looks beat up and she guesses it must have traveled far. Now even more curious she thanks the postmaster and returns inside. 

She places the box down on the front foyer table, next to the small crudely wrapped package Nanuet had given to her last night when he stopped by to say his goodbyes. Things wouldn’t be the same without him around.  The puppies had both whined when he left, as if they knew he might be gone for a while. 

First she rips open the telegram. She reads it over a few times and a small smile comes to her face. Maybe destiny had some other plans for her after all, that seemed a good a plan as any at this point.  Next she looks over the box. It wasn’t heavy but it was battered. She wondered if she should wait to open it until someone else was safely in the area but something told her it was not harmful. She runs her fingers over the box and her eyes close, trying to imagine the journey of the box. 

She flips the box over and there is writing, the same as the writing on the front and unknown to her. It says, “To be opened Friday, June 2nd.” The date was important and Ruby knew whoever sent this must know her, and fairly well. She inhales deeply and places the box back on the table next to Nanuet’s gift. She would ponder this and for now she would wait to find out the contents of the box. 

After more puttering she returns upstairs and works on her bag again. It was still packed from the day before but this time her goal and destination were different. She exchanges some clothes, adding her nicest clothing and shoes and adds all her jewelry and perfume. She also takes the ring from George Eastman out of the safe. She takes a few minutes to slip it on her finger and longingly gaze at its beauty and sparkle before also packing it in the bag. 

Next she gets dressed and finds some food in the kitchen. She eats lightly as she tries to organize all the things to do before she leaves.   She takes the dogs and makes her first stop the Morand Cartage office where she buys a ticket for first stage to Wilcox leaving the next day.  Next she stops at the El Parador, stopping to speak with her teacher, to explain she doesn’t know when she will be back but he knows where she will be if he needs her. She feels a little better about recent events after speaking with him and she asks him to keep on eye on all her friends while she is gone.  She stops by the bank and takes out most of her money, leaving only $50. The bank seems to have a lot of business this day but Ruby doesn’t stop to think about why. 

Next she finds Josie at the Gay Lady. She does not mention meeting with Wyatt. She asks Josie to continue casting the play and even starting rehearsals without her. Ruby promises to work on her lines while she is away and insists she will be back soon. She also tells her to speak with Conrad, that he offered to help and has experience, and Judge Lacey, as he was going to put together a list of swordfighters for her. 

Her next stop finds her looking for Judge Isby. She takes a good amount of time with him, with him explaining the intricacies of the trial to her. She acts interested as he talks to her about current events but is very happy to hear Adair is in prison. Then she informs him she will be gone for an unknown amount of time on personal business but hopes it stays calm for him around town and their dinners can continue when she returns. 

Finally, late dinner time she arrives at the Lucky Lady. She stands overlong on the porch, staring at the sign with its red painted letters with the Queen of Hearts drawn out. She breathes in deeply and enters the Saloon.   

Without looking around too much she finds Harry and approaches him, asking for a moment to speak to him. “I just wanted to let you know, I thought Niles was such a good man. You two were really good friends, we all knew that. But Niles, he was really special. I am glad to have known him.” She sighs, “This kind of stuff, what happened, isn’t easy for me to deal with.” 

A small blush comes to her cheeks. “I am sure you can easily imagine that. I am glad you are going to take over the liquor business and stick around. We are going to be getting much busier here with the hotel and all, and we’ll be needing your help. Plus, I like having you around,” Ruby smiles at him softly. “Anyway, I am going to be taking a little trip. I know I just got back but with Niles not around…gone...,” she can’t finish her statement. 

“I need some time to think things through. I would be too upset to sing right now anyway and would probably be walking around with a sour puss on my face, not what any of our business needs,” she tries to joke. “I am going to leave the puppies here, I know Thom will try to take care of them but I hope you will look after them. And please look after the others and look after yourself too. I know this can’t be easy for you.” Ruby pauses, then hugs Harry tightly. “It’ll be ok, I know it will.” 

She also finds Job and Maria and explains the same to them. Maria seems a bit hysterical about it and Ruby assures her she will be returning. She laughs, “If for nothing else I will be back for my babies,” she says and points to the dogs at her feet but knows that Maria knows better.  She says goodbye to Tony and then with a full plate of food from Maria returns home.

Ruby begins the short walk from the Saloon to her home, keeping a close eye on the pups. They would be sad when she left, having spent so little time with them lately. Somehow time had gotten away from her and it had been months since she just did the things she wanted to, sing at the saloon, stay up late, drinking, dancing, playing cards and spending time with the people she cared about. 

Ruby makes a quick detour and ends up standing outside the El Parador again. She tells the puppies to stay on the porch and she wanders inside. Warm and inviting, the El Parador always was homey and welcoming. She glances around at the crowd enjoying their late dinner, searching for a face. She finds the petite woman sitting with her family, just finishing up dinner. She slowly walks to the table and quietly comes upon them. 

"Evening Kate, and Kate's family," Ruby says with nod and a smile, although the kind Kate knows isn't 100% genuine. "How is everyone?" The family all greeted Ruby warmly and Kate said, "Quite well. Evan Adair is in jail, and while I would have liked to have seen more of the human children come to school today it went very well." 

"That's good news Kate. I heard about Adair, that is very good news. So tell me about school." Ruby is genuinely interested but at the same time looks a bit uncomfortable as she stands there. 
"Well, with the sponsorship of the Committee for Racial Equality, I'm able to have Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell as teachers as well. They're both excellent and I don't know how I'd have managed twenty-some children alone. We're going to negotiate salaries tomorrow. I doubt this is what Mrs. King imagined when she and that tutor tried to steal all the human families." 

"Wow, that's great. It will take some of pressure off you at the school, in case you have to miss. And easier on a regular basis with less kids to keep an eye on. Give it some time, I am sure the other families will come to their senses and the children will show up." Ruby suddenly shakes her head and blurts out, "Oh, I had wanted to ask Mrs. O'Hara if her older girls needed a job working at the Saloon but I forgot after they got sick. We're going to need more help, especially cleaning in the daytime and helping Maria in the kitchen so she can come in and do breakfast instead of clean. And even someone else to cook when Maria has off. Well, some other time I guess. Or maybe you can mention it to her when you see her and ask them to stop by the Lucky Lady if they are interested? We need someone reliable." 

"I'll mention it to her tomorrow. Why don't you sit down? Is there something else you wanted to ask about? You seem a bit...distracted." "Thanks Kate, that would be great." She pauses and looks around the table at the faces of Kate's family. "Actually, uh, yes, I did have something to talk about. Maybe we could go upstairs?”  "Of course." Kate stood up and kissed her mother's cheek. "I'll be back in a minute." 

She headed toward the stairs and about halfway up Ruby whispered behind her, "How about our teacher's room?" Kate nodded and led the way to the now familiar door and let them both inside. "What is it?" she asked once they were alone. 

Ruby looks wide eyed around the grand room. "He redecorated in here," she smiles sadly as she looks around. She takes a seat on the edge of the fountain and peers inside, poking a finger gently into the water sending fish of all size darting away. She stares intently at the fish, watching them trying to be brave and get closer to her. Her long red hair falls over her shoulder as she momentarily gets lost looking deep into the water. 

When she could stall no longer she says without looking up at Kate, "I'm leaving for a while. Maybe I'll be back in a couple of days.” She pauses and the only noise in the large room is the running water in the fountain. “Maybe it might be longer." "Did something happen beside what I know about? You have seemed distracted since you came back. Maybe some time to clear you head is needed?" She asked, trying not to jump to a panicked conclusion. 

"I am very upset about Niles, like everyone else." Ruby is quiet for a moment as a particularly large fish swims past her. "Something else, well..." She sighs. "Yes. I danced in a ceremony on Saturday night. For Aphrodite. And I asked her to send me a sign." There is a long stretch of silence. "And she didn't. There was nothing. I mean, there was something special and different between Jake and I, but I’m not sure it was because of her. I don't know." Silence again. "You know I'm not used to getting close to people, not until I came here. And to have them taken away with no control... What happened, it could happen again. And if it happened to you... you said you were there...When we were in Tucson we thought it was Chester... not that Niles is any better..." Ruby shakes her head, sending her fiery hair flying around her face. Her eyes well up with tears as she looks up at Kate, "I can't deal with this. I used to be strong and now that I have all of you I am weak. I am scared and afraid." She wipes her eyes, "Yes, I need to leave and clear my head. And there are some things I need to take care of." 

"I wasn't in Tucson so I don't know what happened, but I think the gods send messages in their own time and in their own way. Sometimes, if the message doesn't come in the way we expected, we miss it. But you know what, I think you might be right about getting your head clear. 

It's hard to think clearly in the middle of something. Looking at it from the outside can make everything much clearer, and if you have something you have to do it could give you that chance. Just remember this, having people you care about who love you back doesn't make you weak. You just haven't learned to tap the strength yet. Maybe you can learn that too." 

Kate paused for a moment. "Dealing with a death is hard, the hardest thing. But you can do it, you just keep living for all the people you've lost." A small laugh escapes Ruby's lips. "Look at the two of us, talking about gods." She rolls her eyes and laughs again, even though the tears keep falling. "Who would have guessed." She is quiet again for a long time, just watching the fish. "I wish I knew the answers. I wish Niles didn't die and I wish we never got involved with the stupid Cowboys." She again looks into the clear fountain water. "I wish I could feel confident about what I should do with my future." She continues quickly without explanation. "I wish a lot of things I guess. I am hoping some time away will help me figure it out." 

"I wanted to make sure I saw you before I left, it's really important to me." Ruby chokes on her words as she speaks, "You've been my best friend Kate. I never really had that before."  Kate replies, "And the fact that you're here telling me is why I know you'll come back. Even though you think you don't know how, you've been a wonderful friend to me too. One of the reasons I'm still here and sane. I hope you'll find what you're looking for, but I think what you'll really find is that what you're looking for is here." 

Ruby nods and lets out her tears in a burst. She motions for Kate to come to her and gently grasps her wrists, pulling her down next to her on the edge of the fountain. She hugs her friend tightly for long moments, burying her face into Kate’s supportive shoulder. Finally she pulls away and wipes her eyes. "What's with these stupid fish anyway?" she laughs through the tears, pointing at the water. 

Kate still had hold of Ruby's other hand and squeezed it. "I don't know. They're easier to take care of than puppies?" she said lightly. "But kind of nice to watch when you just want to be quiet." 

Ruby keeps her hand gripped tightly in Kate's. She doesn't say any more of the things she wants to, knowing that Kate already knows. "Much easier than puppies," Ruby says, again sticking a finger from her free hand into the water. "There is a really big one in there. Our teacher must be saving it for dinner one night," she half smiles. "We'll have to ask him when that's going to be. I don't want to miss it." 

"I don't know," Kate said, looking at the monster swimming in the pool. "Somehow I don't think being eaten would be a fitting end for that one. I almost expect to see it jump out of the water and turn into a man or something. Let us hope our teacher has not started some kind of odd experiments. You'll have to make sure you're back for the day it sprouts arms or some such nonsense." 

A real giggle escapes Ruby's lips. "You're right, it's probably like in the fairy tales, where the prince is really a fish instead of a frog. But just who is Mr. Gonzales keeping him in there for?" She giggles again, releasing some tension. Then she sighs. "You know Nanuet left, right? It didn't sound like he would be back soon. I hope he’ll be ok going off by himself like that." 

"No, I didn't know that. I'm surprised with his cousin here... Unless it has to do with his cousin? I'm afraid I haven't been as attentive as I ought. Miss Florencia and I have been staying out of each others way for the most part and since they are so much together..." Kate shrugged. "I guess I'll have to start counting the days until both of you return." 

"He stopped by to see me last night before he left. Gave me a birthday present and said goodbye.. He's sweet like that." She shrugs, "I guess he is going back to his tribe to talk to them about his cousin. His cousin will stay with the priestess while Nanuet is gone." Ruby smiles and squeezes her hand tighter, "Don't worry, you sound so busy you won't even notice either of us are gone." Ruby pauses and pulls her hair over her shoulder. "I am sorry I didn't get to spend more time with your family Kate, I really am." 

"There will be other chances. They'll be back in December after all. And I will never be too busy to notice that part of what holds me up is missing." Kate blinked tears back from her eyes. "Come back soon, honey. Life will be upside-down without you here." 

Ruby leans over and hugs Kate tightly again. "I'll try my best Katherine Kale. I will promise that much. Take care of yourself and that little girl too." Ruby pulls her face back and looks at Kate, trying to remember every detail of her friends face. "I should go now, you have your family and I still have some things to do now." Ruby stands and takes one more look at the fountain. "Silly old man," she shakes her head again. "Come on, I'll walk back downstairs with you." 

"When you reach 800 years old, I think you've earned the right to be silly." Kate put her arm around Ruby's waist, a familiar gesture that they had both used more than once when holding the other up and went with her through the door. "Make sure to write me a letter now and then and tell me what you're up to." 

"If I'm gone more than a couple of days I will. Take care Kate." Ruby kisses her friends cheek then hurries off, down the stairs and out of the Cantina. She waves at Kate’s family as she walks by but doesn’t stop. She gathers the puppies from the porch and returns home. Nanuet had done a good job taking care of the house while they were away and everything was neat and in its own spot. Ruby walks around the house going room by room, thinking of all the decorating she still wanted to do. She picks at the plate from Maria. 

Finally she ends up back in her bedroom. Once she double checks that her bags are properly packed she undresses and slips on one of Jake’s shirts. She mindlessly brushes her hair, ending up daydreaming more than brushing. Even though it is early she climbs into bed, curling up under the sheets, and waits.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-seven, “Quiet Night“, Tuesday, May 30th, 1882:*

Al Caine sleeps solidly for almost twenty-four hours and wakes up feeling sick as a dog. It's dark, and her head's groggy and swimming. She sits up dizzily, then bolts to the window and gets it open just in time to throw up out of it. Afterwards she pours herself a glass of water from the pitcher by her bed, washes her mouth out with half of it, and drinks the rest. A little while later, feeling slightly better but still unsteady, she staggers down to the bar of the Lucky Lady.

Al Caine is welcomed by her Cousin Job. He calls her over to a table and has Maria bring her out some food, a steak and steak fries. He asks her what she wants to drink and then asks what she has been up to.  Al thinks for a minute and then asks for a pitcher of water. 

"Truth be told," she says to Job, digging into the fries, "I've been asleep all day. It's night-time again, right?" She looks up at him, somewhat sheepishly. "Ain't a bit like me."  Job says "Well, we've all had days like that before. So Al, what are you plans for the future?"

Al sits back in her chair and considers for a moment or two, chewing slowly as she thinks. "If I can find a place for myself," she says slowly, "I figure on staying in town a while. Maybe a long while." She looks at Job, trying to work out how much she can trust him with. "I'm tired of moving on twice a month. I lost a..." She pauses. "I had a good thing going in Texas, but it, uh, it didn't work out."  She looks away from Job and cuts into her steak.

Job replies, "Well, as I may have told you last night, I don't just gamble here anymore. I'm an owner. And we're currently short staffed. So if you don't mind working for your cousin you can have a job here. And you can stay in that room upstairs as long as you'd like."  Al grins at Job. "That sounds great," she says. "Thanks. When do I start?"

Job says, "Whenever you want...err, well....what would you like to do? At this point we could use another bartender, another bouncer, a Faro dealer, a piano player, a singer and a waitress. Do any of those sound like something you that would work for you?"  "Sure," says Al. "I'll be a bouncer if you need it. I've done that before."

“Good, come with me I'll introduce you to some of the others. He brings her over to the door where big Thom is currently acting as bouncer. The tall and simple man smiles at her. He shows her the gun cabinet, where they store all weapons being brought in by guests. He tells her "We don't allow weapons inside here unless you're on staff or a law enforcement officer. I'll introduce you to the Marshals as they arrive so you know who they are. One of you needs to stay near the door here at all times and if you do have to step away here is where the key to the gun cabinet is to lock it up." 

He then brings her over to the bar and introduces her to Harry Rote, saying "Harry is a jack-of-all-trades around here, bartender, piano player, bouncer, waiter. But he also just inherited the town's liquor distribution business so that'll now occupy quite a bit of his time." 

He then brings her out into the kitchen and introduces her to Maria Fuente, an attractive wood elf who is the human equivalent of late teens. He tells her that Maria is their cook and occasional waitress. He then adds, "Maria's brother is an excellent musician, a guitar player and singer, who we've been trying to get to come over here, but we already stole our cook from the El Parador and they may not take kindly to our stealing their musician as well."

Al listens carefully and takes everything in. "I can tend bar too, if I'm ever short of work running the door," she says with a smile. "Tomorrow soon enough for me to start?"   He replies, "Sure, weeknights aren't all that busy. It's Friday and Saturday nights when we'll really need you." 

Job and Al continue to chat. When Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy arrives Job introduces her. A
 bit later on Chester and Clarisse arrive. Job says, "I'd like to introduce you two to my cousin Al. She'll be staying here for a while and taking over Nanuet's job as bouncer while he's away. Chester here is another Deputy Marshall and occasional bouncer here. He has a room upstairs. Clarisse is one of our singers here."  Al smiles and shakes hands with Chester and Clarisse. "Pleased to meet you both."  Chester tips his hat. "Nice to meet you too. I see Job has roped you into helping out. We don't have much trouble here, but you never know."

When Jake Cook arrives Job introduces him to his cousin Al and explains that Jake is another owner of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. He tells Jake that Al will be starting on Wednesday night as a new bouncer.  Al makes a real effort to be nice and friendly to everyone she meets. Although once she's on the door folks might see a different side to her...

Across the room the billiard hall owner Rufus Davis has just asked the Priestess if she will marry him.   Minerva's mouth opens and closes several times before she is able to respond. "Marry you?!"   He replies, "Yes, my fiancé Anita and I would like for you to perform the ceremony, this Sunday if at all possible."   "Congratulations!" 

Minerva says with much relief. "Sunday. That is short notice but I believe that would be fine. I would like you and your fiancé to come to the house to discuss the details. Will you and Anita be available tomorrow?"  He says, "Yes...but, Anita does not belong to our faith. She wants Father Valdez to perform the service. I was hoping that it could be a joint ceremony of some sort, with both you and Valdez officiating. Would that even be possible?"  

She replies, “I have met Padre Valdez. He is quite open minded and has helped me in the past. I do not think that he would have an objection to performing the ceremony jointly. If you would like, we shall invite him to the meeting also and we can work out the details. Sunday... huh.. That is not a lot of time.” She smiles at him "but if it is the gods will, we shall make it happen." she pauses. " Is there a reason that it must be this Sunday?"

He answers, "Well...er....um....we have discovered that Anita is with child so we would like to be married as soon as possible."   "I see." She turns to Nakomo. "Could you go to the bar and purchase me a glass of lemonade?" after the boy leaves she says to Mr. Davis. "Senor, I do not wish to offend you but I must speak plainly Do you love this woman or are you marrying her solely because she is bearing your child?"

After speaking with Chet and Clarisse Jake then greets Neil, who is now alone at his table.  Cassidy looks up at Jake and says, "Hi Jake, no cards tonight okay, I'm just not in the mood. Neither is Al if I read his body language right."   "It is not our regular night anyway." Jake sits down. "Perhaps we will feel better tomorrow." Probably not he thinks. "Is something wrong Neil? Besides the obvious."

He replies, "I blew it. My strategy today was to convince both Zeb Cook and Frank Condon to change their Vigilance Committee votes. I may have succeeded with Cook but not Condon. I figured a threat to close my bank account would do the trick, you know what, he anticipated it. When I walked in and suggested it he already had all of my money ready and all of the papers to sign. He then told me to get out of his bank and to never return. So because of my stupidity today the non-humans of this town won't get a chance to join the Democratic process."

"Whoa, there Neil. It is not you who is denying them the vote. You think Condon was going to change his vote if you did nothing?"   Neil replies, "Probably not, but I've now solidified that position. Jake, you didn't see that mob last weekend. If this vote comes down to humans only I fear that Fisk and his cronies will be swept into office and this whole town will go to Hades in no time flat."

"No, I would not wish to see Fisk in office either." Jake scratches at his chin and thinks a moment. "What does Eaton think about Fisk? And you for that matter? Perhaps it is time to build bridges rather than burn them."    Cassidy replies, "Far as I know Eaton hates Fisk. Hate's Adair too although they are in total agreement on this humans only issue. For that matter, Eaton hates just about everybody in this town. The only way he'll ever get elected is on a straight-party ticket, and he'd be the drag on that ticket."

Jake runs out of ideas with Neil, "Try to get some sleep. Maybe things will look better in the morning." He makes the rounds saying goodnight, reminds Al Brower to come on by tomorrow late, tells Al Caine he would like to talk to her before his game starts, bids the priestess and Nanuet's cousin good night.   

Minerva and Nakomo finish their meal and return home. Luna flies through the open window and Minerva can feel the sadness emanating from her. "Si, I know that Maska and Nanuet have gone on a journey. Do not be sad. They will return. Nanuet told me that he would not be gone overly long. Now come and meet his cousin, Nakomo." 

Luna flies over, perches on Nakomo's shoulder and gently begins pecking at his ear. A large grin spread across the boys face. "She is very beautiful. I have not seen an owl like her... so small and white." he exclaims as he strokes her feathers. "I brought her with me from Spain" Minerva explains and tells him the story of their meeting. He looks at her in awe. "She was a gift to you from the gods? You must be very holy to have been given such a gift." 

Minerva guffaws and nearly spits out the wine she is sipping. "Holy? There are many in this town who would disagree with that description. No, not holy. Favored certainly but not holy." 
The three of them spend a quiet evening getting to know one another better as they chat in front of the fire.

Chester and Clarisse stay in the Lucky Lady until 10:30. He drops her off at the Double Eagle. He then goes to the office to relieve Berg and Helen Barker. "Good luck with the vote tomorrow. Let's hope for the best. Goodnight." Eduardo comes in. "Hey Eduardo." The elf replies, "Evening Chester, Marshall, Helen."  Chester finds that, as Berg predicted, it is a quiet night. He patrols around town every few hours and takes catnaps on the cot back at the Office in between. 

Jake finally drags himself out of there and heads home wondering what he will find.  Ruby hears the door to their house open and shut and the puppies moving around excitedly. She pulls herself up and with bed head and sleepy eyes she makes her way downstairs to find Jake. She walks right up to him and wraps her arms around his waist.   "Hi baby," she says, stifling a yawn with her shoulder, "I missed you today. How was your day?" she asks resting her head on Jake.

Jake replies, "Well enough. On the good side I heard Adair was convicted by Isby. Though I'll be happy when all this town incorporation nonsense is over. There is another meeting in the morning that I need to get to."   "Me too." Ruby is quiet for a moment. She lifts her head and looks up at Jake with big eyes. "Come and lay with me, I want to talk to you."   Jake nods and follows.

When they are comfortably settled in bed Ruby begins. “I had a busy day today too. This morning, after you left, I got a telegram and a box. I’m not sure yet what’s in the box, I think it’s supposed to be for Friday.” She shrugs, “It doesn’t say who or where it’s from but it looks beat up. Maybe it’s from George, I don’t know, I don’t know of anyone else who would send me something. I didn’t open it.” 

Ruby pulls herself a little closer to Jake. She can smell him, his scent is strong and it comforts her. She is quiet for a long while before she speaks again. “I miss Niles too. It’s not fair what happened to him. I hate feeling so out of control.” She briefly looks into his eyes then away. “But you already knew that.” Again she is quiet. 

“Saturday night was really special for me Jake. I felt so… alive and powerful and I felt us like I never have before. But that was all me and you. I mean, I felt that way because of you.” Ruby places the palm of her hand gently on Jake’s cheek. “You and I, when we’re together, we create something. Something special and true, the only pure thing and good thing I’ve ever really done in my life. It’s something that I never thought I would have. And I guess somewhere along the way I figured that I couldn’t do it or didn’t deserve it or couldn’t make it happen on my own.” 

“I think I’ve been giving the goddess too much credit for something that is mostly because of us.” Ruby’s voice gets a slight edge to it. “I asked her for a sign before dancing the ceremony and she didn’t give me one. Kate says sometimes the gods send one and it’s not apparent right away.” She shrugs. “Maybe that is true and maybe it isn’t. I already know how you feel about all this. And I think I’m starting to feel the same.” 

Ruby removes her hand from Jake’s cheek and rests it on his chest. “So what I am saying is that anything we create is something really important to me, the most important thing and I would do anything for it.” She is quiet again. “Do you agree? What did you think of Saturday night? It had to be really special for you too, no?”

He replies, "I am not sure what you are really trying to tell me. Of course Saturday night was special."    Ruby blinks a couple of times at Jake’s answer and furrows her brows in that confused look she gets. “I am trying to tell you that I love you. What do you think I'm trying to tell you?” He says, "You know that I love you as well. If I thought I knew what you were telling me I would not have asked."

Ruby stares at Jake for a moment then a small, nervous laugh escapes her lips. “Sorry baby, you’re right. I’m just a little air headed right now, I have so many thoughts racing through my mind.” She turns on her side, leans in and kisses him gently before resting her head on the pillow, keeping her hazel eyes set on Jake. 

She begins rambling, “Janie sent me the telegram. She wants me to come back to Tucson. She apologized but wants me to come back so she can really apologize because she feels horrible about how she treated me. And she says there is something else important too, probably has to do with Red, I don’t know. I thought since all this craziness was going on around here with the incorporation and I’ve been so…,” 

She pauses, tugging at her hair, “…Out of sorts… that it might be good for me to go. I haven’t really been feeling very well, I've been really tired and nauseous and have nervous butterfly feelings in my stomach all the time from all the stress with Ringo and the Cowboys and then Turner and now Niles, even though I've been trying not to show it much or I've been trying to hide it by drinking or, um, other things. So I could go and just rest and relax. Our short stay there wasn't enough. 

And I could spend time with Jane, it seems like she really does need me and I could use more time with her too, to talk about things that I don’t have anyone else to really talk about with, well besides you. And while I am there I want to get some things done. I will talk to her about the ceremony and the goddess and see what she says. Maybe do some shopping. Get my head back on straight.” 

Ruby is quiet again as she looks over Jake and out the window into the night sky. “Get over Niles, if I can. At least accept what happened. I still feel like he is going to walk through the door and tease me, saying,” Ruby begins an imitation of Niles deep voice, “Ruby, you are breathtaking, if it wasn’t for Jake…” A sad smile comes to her face as her voice trails off. She bites on her lip and finally looks into Jake’s eyes again. “If you are opposed or even if you just think it's a bad idea then I won't go. But I think it’s for the best, for all of us.” She rest her hand back on Jake’s chest. “What do you think baby?”

"Go visit Jane. There is no reason not too. It will make the two of you feel better. It really is not very far off." Jake places his hand on hers. "I will get the Lady back in order. I really have been neglecting the saloon." Then he laughs, "When I say in order I mean hire enough folks to run it."

Ruby nods, then laughs too. "You're good at delegating baby. And I know you'll do a good job finding the very best people for the job. That way we don't have to worry about it. That reminds me...," She moves a little closer and throws her leg over Jake, resting her thigh on him. "Kate is going to speak to the Irish family, the O’Hara’s, and see if any of the older kids want to help out. I thought they could clean the rooms and help Maria cook and shop, maybe even cook when Maria has off. We're going to need to have breakfast now too with the addition of the hotel rooms. I'm sure they could use the money. So they will probably be coming by at some point. We really need someone to be doing all this, like Niles would have." The smile slowly fades from Ruby's face as she gets quiet.

Jake fills the silence. "I will certainly talk to Katherine about it. Those hard working honest types are the best kinds of workers."  Ruby slowly nods her head up and down in silent agreement. She lightly pokes at something unseen on Jake's chest as she keeps her eyes off his. "You'll figure all that out, you're the smart one around here." She pauses. "Let's not talk anymore business tonight. We're going to be apart for a while and it's going to be really hard. Promise me you'll take me to the stage tomorrow after your meeting." She lets her eyes wander by to meet his. "And let's forget sleeping tonight and spend the time loving each other so we don't forget."  He replies, "I cannot imagine forgetting, but why pass on the opportunity?"    They head off to bed. 

After almost a day fast asleep, Al hasn't slept all night. She's been in her room for a while: unpacking, cleaning her weapons, and thinking. She's been for a long walk around town. Not really knowing, or caring much, what the town meeting's about, she's left that well alone.  After her spell exploring, she's back in the Lucky Lady by early morning. She nods to Harry Rote and heads straight upstairs. She's not tired in the slightest. She's come to a decision. She reaches into her backpack and pulls out a small leather pouch.

Minerva awakens at dawn to discover that she has spent the entire night in her own bed and not in the grove with Nanuet. She sighs, rolls over and places her feet on the cold floor, her mind already focused on the day ahead. She lights her candles and recounts her blessings: her friends, her home, the love of Nanuet and the boy Nakomo... And asks for the strength and wisdom to get through the day

Eduardo returns at 6:15 A.M. bringing with him a box with one of Dorita's excellent breakfasts. Eddie says, "Here you go Chet, eat up, Mitch is going to want you over at the town hall soon."  "Thanks, Eduardo." He rushes through breakfast. "If you see Dorita before me, tell her it was as good as always." He heads for Town Hall and looks for Marshall Berg. He finds him talking with Burton Lumley. Stifling a yawn, he says, "Morning, Marshall, Mr. Lumley."

Kate woke even earlier than she needed to, nerves about the upcoming vote fluttering in her stomach. She took advantage of the extra time to get everything ready for school so that she didn't have to worry about it later. Meghan and Mollie both knew she had the meeting this morning, so they would be here in plenty of time. She dressed herself neatly and primly before she had a cold breakfast and waited for the small clock to click to 6:45 before she left for the meeting at the town hall.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-eight, “The Racial Question”, Wednesday, May 31st, 1882, 6:00 A.M.*

Minerva awakens at dawn to discover that she has spent the entire night in her own bed and not in the grove with Nanuet. She sighs, rolls over and places her feet on the cold floor, her mind already focused on the day ahead. She lights her candles and recounts her blessings: her friends, her home, the love of Nanuet and the boy Nakomo... And asks for the strength and wisdom to get through the day.  At a quarter to 7:00 she is dressed and running out the door. She hurries over to Jake's house and knocks loudly.

At the town hall, Burton Lumley begins the meeting a few minutes before 7:00, stating that he has a few Merchant's Association matters to discuss. He says, "I have some membership changes to let you know about. First item, the Palace Saloon has temporarily transferred its Merchant's Association vote from Mr. Evan Adair to Mr. Bob Scull. Second, I would like to welcome three new member of the Association Attorney Eliahu Upton, whose business is now officially to be known as 'Upton's Counting House and Brokerage', Third, mustanger and long-time town resident Mogollon Hays has added a 'Tack and Harness Shop' onto his corral on the hill east of town and has joined our group, and our finally, I would like to welcome new member, Dan Madson of 'Madson's Hardware and Taxidermy Service'. He lost his business last week in the Tombstone Fire and decided to start anew here. 

Kate notices that all but two members of the Merchant's Association are present. The two who haven't arrived yet are Steve Lord of the Alhambra Saloon and Jake Cook of the Lucky Lady, both of them having cast "Yes" votes during Monday afternoon's meeting.  Kate watched the new members, recalling how closely the vote for all races had passed the Association and hoping the new members would not swing it the other way. 

It wasn't quite seven o'clock yet, and it wouldn't surprise Kate to see Jake sliding in a minute or two late. Steve Lord's absence was worrying. She stayed in her seat for now, giving them a few more minutes before worrying overmuch.   Judge Isby and Kevin Tomlinson arrive at few minutes before 7:00. Minerva and Jake come through the door right behind him. Not long after that Mrs. King walks in with her husband and son. All five Vigilance Committee members are present as are all of the Merchant's Association members with the exception of Mr. Lord. 

Judge Isby begins the meeting by stating "Rather than entertain a new motion I think that the best way to proceed would be to start with another vote on the previous motion to see if upon further reflection during the time since then any opinions have change. If we are still at an impasse between the two groups I will then entertain amended motions." 

He pauses and then states, "And since all voting members here today including the new voters were also present at Monday afternoon's meeting I would ask that those who have already spoken on the issue please refrain from speaking again unless you have something truly new and different to say on the subject. Does anybody with to speak?" 

Elihu Upton asks to be recognized. He begins with a short speech about how all races should be treated with the respect. His speech then evolves into a verbal commercial for his new financial institution with an appeal to all races to deposit their money at his business instead of at the two banks where the owners are on record for having voted for only humans. Banker Paul Stevens stands next. He says that his vote on Monday was short-sighted and apologizes for it. He commends his Head Teller Derrick Avery for standing up for the rights of all people and says that the entire town is welcome to continue banking with him.

Kate looked back over her shoulder, looking to see if any members of her family or other onlookers might be there who she could send to look for Mr. Lord.  Kate's brothers are not there but her parents are seated near the rear of the room.   Thankfully Kate was seated near the rear of the room herself today. She whispered apologies to those she passed as she got up to speak to her father. 

"Papa, Mr. Lord who owns the Alhambra isn't here yet," she whispered. Would you step over and see if he's there? It's just a couple doors down."   "He voted yes, didn't he?" her father asked.  Kate nodded. "We need him here, and I think someone should check and make sure he's alright. Would you?" Friedrich nodded and Katherine returned to her seat to wait.  As the meeting continued Friedrich Seagram quietly left the town hall and went to the Alhambra saloon where he knocked loudly on the door. He then notices a note tacked to it.

Laurie Gilson asks to speak next, which comes as a surprise as she is normally silent at public meetings. She talks about how much she values her assistant Jules Huerta and how without him her business would not be possible. She says that is true of many businesses in town, who depend upon non-human labor, and that an employer should think about what they are truly saying to their employees if they cast a 'No' vote to representation. 

Tector Driscoll rises next. He begins to talk against allowing other races to vote but is soon cut off by Judge Isby for just repeating what he had said on Monday and is told to sit back down. 

Rufus Davis stands and announces that he and Anita Ramirez will be getting married on Sunday afternoon in a wedding officiated by both Priestess Minerva Florencia and Father Thomas Valdez. He invites the entire town to attend and says that this union, like the town, shows that all races should live in harmony together and the vote they are about to cast should reflect that. 

A livid Icabod Shackelton asks to be recognized. He states, "Racial unions are an abomination to the gods and that humans and humans alone should have rights."  Rufus Davis asks to be recognized again. He stands and says, "I would like to amend what I stated before. The entire town is welcome to attend my wedding with the exception of Mr. Shackelton." That draws some laughs from the audience.

Haywood Smith is then recognized. He states, "My cousin Eric and I both own restaurants in this town. We serve primarily a human clientele although we have never turned away a person of another race who wishes to dine with us. Eric only permits humans to stay overnight in his hotel. This isn't because we dislike the other races, but those individuals are of a different culture than us. They follow different gods and have different approaches towards life. Shouldn't we as business owners have a right to decide who we wish our customers to be? If this vote is extended to the other races what is to keep them from electing candidates who dictate to us businesses who we can and cannot serve? That worries me." 

Pedro Figures asks to be recognized. He states, "My name is Pedro, most of you know me. My Cantina has stood where it is now for fourteen years, twelve years longer than this town has stood. I welcome all races to dine and stay with me. I too share one of Mr. Smith's worries, but from the opposite perspective. I worry that if a group of candidates are elected who share the viewpoints of Mr. Shackelton and Mr. Watkins then the non-human population of this town will be treated unfairly and our current rights and liberties will be restricted." 

Seagram returns and makes his way over to Kate. He says "Lord isn't there. He tacked a note to the door saying that the saloon will be closed until at least Friday because his father in Benton has died."   "Thank you for checking Papa," she whispered back. "What a shame." She squeezed his hand quickly, then let him return to his seat.

The other new Association member, Mr. Madson, is recognized. He stands and says, "Hello, I'm new to town. My name is Daniel Madson, some of you know my brother Bronco who works out at the Thayer Ranch. I got burned out of Tombstone last week so decided to start up here. I've been living in this county for many years and have served twice as a Deputy for County Sheriff Johnny Behan. One thing I've learned as a Deputy is that them Indians can't be trusted. You all just saw that, you caught a bunch of redskins who planned to murder our Governor. We humans stopped them and we humans should make the laws around here."

Jake asks to be recognized. "Everyone is entitled to their strong opinions, and within the laws anyone here can choose who they do business with and who they do not. I hear your worries. I just ask those of you who are not supporting extending the vote to all to look around. Look at your friends in the room, folks that have stood by you in times of trouble, folks that have helped get Promise City this far. Much of what you value in those folks is the reason they ARE voting to include all. Before you vote again see if there is some additional tolerance in your heart. Let us not go down a path that leads to more violence, that leads to more friends pitted against friends."

Minerva stands and asked to be recognized. "Was it a redskin that murdered our beloved President Lincoln?  Or a human who was unable to see beyond his own prejudices and recognize the value of his fellow man? Were redskins who took the law into their own hands and stormed the town jail just last week? No, it was certainly not and we should not limit our trust or distrust to those of one race. We should judge each man and woman according to their individual valor. Evil.. and goodness comes in all guises; color, creed, and gender." She looks around the room in earnest catching the eyes of each individual.   "Do not undo the good that great men such as President Lincoln and Niles Hoover gave their lives for by voting against all that they stood for. "

Al Brower asks to be recognized. He stands and says, "Hello, most of you know me. I'll be casting a 'Yes' vote today for the Comique and my business partner Pierre Jacqet will be casting a 'Yes' vote for the Gun Shop. We also own part of Boyd's cigar store and based upon conversations with him during the last day my friend Alton Boyd is planning to vote against the proposal. 

And you know what?  I'm okay with that. Alton  is my friend and my business partner and regardless of the outcome of this vote, once a decision is made I plan to put this issue behind us and move on. This town incorporation and election is meant to unite not divide this town. The majority of the town will have its voice heard and those in the minority need to accept that as part of the Democratic process. Thank you."    Judge Isby decides to end debate at that point. He states "The Proposal is on the table. All those in favor signify by raising your right hand."  Again, Kate thrust her hand into the air to support all races voting and began counting the other hands in the air.

Hands go up from Morgana Arcadiam, Rudy Baines, Helen Barker, Austin Blake, Vera Blake, Hannibal Brown, Al Brower, Travis Calhoun, Neil Cassidy, Jake Cook, Zeb Cook, Rufus Davis, Pedro Figures, Roger Fly, Laurie Gilson, Pierre Jaquet, Katherine Kale, Kevin Kelly, Judge Lacey, Russell Lee, Zachary Morand, Paul Stevens, Cole Rixton, Harry Rote, Elihu Upton, Kris Wagner, Don Wainwright, and Charlie Wong. 

These votes is almost identical as before, with most people in the audience noticing that Zeb Cook has now changed from his previous "No" to "Yes" vote, however that is canceled out by feed store owner Randall Mason who voted ‘Yes’ before but does not this time.  Isby makes the count and announces 28 votes in favor. With 57 voting members present that leaves the proposal one vote shy of a majority.

Kate closed her eyes and sighed. They desperately needed Mr. Lord's vote and it seemed just a bit too convenient that he suddenly had to leave. She excused herself quietly again and made her way over to Mr. Chumbley.  "You used to stay at the Alhambra," she whispered. "There's a note attached to the door saying his father passed on and the saloon will be closed until Friday. Is there any reason to think that's not so, or am I being paranoid?"   Chumbley replies, "No, it's legit. His dad died up in Benton, he got the telegram yesterday afternoon." 

Alison Caine heads briskly downstairs and smiles at Harry. "Morning," she says, leaning on the Lucky Lady bar. "Is there a doctor in town?"   Harry says, "Yes, Doctor Jim Eaton. Not much of a bedside manner, probably since he's ex-military. He'd be over at the Town Hall right now, they're having a meeting about the upcoming town election."

Al nods. "Thanks, Harry," she says. She walks out of the Lucky Lady, jams her hands in her pockets, and walks to the Town Hall.   She slips in the back. "All those in favor signify by raising your right hand," a man she doesn't recognize is saying. Not knowing what she'd be raising her hand to, she keeps it in her pocket and quietly takes a seat in the back row.

Judge Isby says, "All those opposed?"   Hands go up from Carl Berman, Alton Boyd, Frank Condon, Tector Driscoll, Duncan Frye, Michael George, Tim Gorch, Dick Hammer, Mongolin Hays, Kate Higgins, Lincoln Hood, Ezra Hooten, Don Hudson, Bif Johnson, Kay Kaufman, Peter Lovelace, Daniel Madson, Randall Mason, Dave Melany, Clay Milford, Greg Reston, Bob Skull, Ike Sherman, Sam Slade, Eric Smith, Haywood Smith, Bill Watkins and Henry Weller. Isby takes the count.   Kate notes that while Boyd and Johnson had abstained the previous time they both cast ‘No’ votes now, as do the two new members Hays and Madson. 

He asks, "Abstentions?" The only hand to go up is Burton Lumley's.  Judge Isby announces "The motion is tied by a vote of 28 to 28. A majority is needed to pass. Mr. Lumley, you as the President of the Merchant's Association have always made it your practice to abstain from all voting except in the event of a tie. We are now in that situation. Would you care to cast a vote either in favor or opposed?"   Lumley says, "Yes sir, I will. To me the most important thing is that the Incorporation occur. So I will cast my deciding vote towards whatever the result is of the Vigilance Committee's vote happens to be." "Very well," Isby states. 

At the request of Bill Watkins the Judge calls a fifteen-minute recess. The five members of the Vigilance Committee leave the room, accompanied by Rebecca King and her son Ashley.   Kate rubbed her forehead. So in the end it was still in the hands of the Vigilance Committee. Suddenly she felt as if she'd wasted the last few days. Yes, she'd spoken passionately for herself, but she had always intended to go talk to Mr. Condon but had not done it. Even last night she hadn't asked Conrad what he'd found out as his table, even after Dorita said he was going to try to find out where opinions lay. She'd intended to do that too but let her own contentment last night distract her.   

"I should have done more," she said quietly, still standing next to Chumbley. "Mr. Lord didn't leave anyone to act as proxy for him?"   Chumbley replies, "Well, he really couldn't. He doesn't have any employees at the Alhambra, it's a one-man operation."  Kate nodded and looked toward Burton Lumley. "I understand his abstentions, and even his reasoning for his decision today but I don't like it. Of course, I don't like anything sitting in the Vigilance Committee's hands." 

She excused herself after a moment and went over to congratulate Rufus Davis on his upcoming marriage. As she moved around the room she kept her eye on Burton Lumley, watching to see if anyone was trying to influence him. There would not be another vote for the Merchant's Association, he was the only way left to affect things

Only five minutes of the recess have elapsed when an angry and red-faced Derrick Avery enters the room and storms over to where his fiancé Liza Brown is seated. A number of people head over towards them including Liza's father Hannibal Brown, Paul Stevens and Burton Lumley. 

Chumbley is about to go over there when he notices that both Morgana Arcadiam and Angela Young are headed that way too. Liza asks "What happened". Derrick exclaims, "They kicked me off of the Committee, replacing me with Ashley King. Now they're over there strong-arming Zeb Cook to change his vote." "Are they really? I'll see about that!" is the comment from Zeb's wife Helen Cook who then rapidly leaves the Town Hall building. 

Lumley calls out across the room "Attorney Fisk, could you come over here a minute, and bring your case." Hamilton Fisk stops talking his conversation with Bob Scull and Nick Thayer and heads over to them. "What is it Lumley?", he asks. Lumley says, "Would you have with you the bylaws from the old Civic Association?" Fisk says, "Of course, I bring all relevant documents to these meetings, why?" Lumley answers, "Vigilance Committee issues, I believe that there is an opportunity here for you to be a thorn in their side." 

Fisk replies, "Gladly" as he opens his briefcase and looks for the document, "What am I looking for?"  Lumley says, "The procedure for the removal of members." Fisk snorts, "I know that passage all too well!" Lumley looks at the confused Avery and says, "Hamilton was a member of the Civic Association back then and Bill Watkins tried to have him removed." Fisk says, "Yep, but only Eaton supported him. That's actually what led to the group eventually splitting." 

Avery looks to Lumley and says, "I still don't understand? What does that defunct Association have to do with this" Avery's boss Paul Stevens says, "I think I get it. Both the Merchant's Association and the Vigilance Committee were formed with the old Promise City Civic Association ended. Each group then drew up new bylaws about how meetings were to be held and run but for most other Parliamentary and organizational issues they just retained the old Civic Association bylaws." Lumley says, "Including the removal of members." 

Fisk finds what he is looking for and says, "Here it is!". He reads: Removal of a member of the Association for cause requires that charges be stated during a formal business meeting after which the individual will have one week to obtain legal council and then refute the charges. The exception to this is would be a felony conviction with a sentence of three-months or more levied by the Circuit Judge in which case the individual may be immediately dismissed." 

Stevens laughs and says to Avery, "I don't recall hearing Isby sentencing you to prison for anything son, so that means you're on that Committee for at least another week." Avery says, "Shouldn't we go tell them then?" Lumley laughs and says, "Hades no, let them scheme for another ten minutes. When they return we'll let Fisk here take the wind out of their sails." Then thin lawyer with the handlebar mustache smiles and says "It will be my pleasure."

Kate made her way over to the group and waited for a quiet moment to say, "Excuse me, Mr. Avery. If only yourself and Mr. Cook intended to vote yes why eject you and try to change Mr. Cook's vote? They still had three, enough to deny the vote to non-humans."  

He replies, "Because of how the Merchant's Association vote came out, a tie with Lumley still going either way. That puts all the pressure on the Vigilance Committee and a three-to-two vote gives the wrong signal with the feeling that Frank Condon will be hurt the most. They don't want it to appear that only one or two people made this decision for everybody. If the Vigilance Committee vote is unanimously then it will show that the Merchant's Association had to vote that way instead for Incorporation to occur."

"Very astute of them," Kate said and met Burton Lumley's gaze. "It makes them look stronger than the Merchant's Association, shifts bad feelings to it's president, and get them what they want. They come out in a stronger position, and we in a weaker. Thankfully they forgot one little detail. It doesn't change the fact that Mrs. King and the Doctor are playing for more than the incorporation."    Lumley replies, "You can say a lot about that bunch, but nobody ever said they were stupid." 

Roger Fly has made his way over the group and says to Avery "So they tried to kick you out?" He nods yes.  Fly says, "From what I hear they wanted you out so that they can run a solid ticket to put their whole Committee into office. They feel that if they have the Mayor, Marshall and at least a three Council members then they can run this town their way. Your way of thinking is too foreign for them to accept. They'll probably allow Cook to stay even if he votes yes because they'd see that as a vote for economic reasons rather than philosophical ones. You on the other hand were clear in where you stood." 

Stevens says, "They had spoken to me yesterday about firing you, figuring that if you were out of work you'd move away and create the vacancy that way." Lumley says, "Ah, but Upton opening a bank made you see the light?" Stevens replies to Lumley, "Well, I'll admit that did change how I voted today, I had planned on abstaining like you." He turns back to Avery and says, "And I would never fire a good working for having their own opinions Derrick". "I know that Sir," is Avery's reply. 

The Vigilance Committee returns and takes their seats back at the front of the room, with Ashley King sitting where Avery had before.   As the Vigilance Committee returned Kate took her seat and for the first time actually looked forward to what Hamilton Fisk had to say.

Al Caine stayed in her seat through the start of the recess and watches in some surprise at the fuss when Mr. Avery, as, is that Mrs. Kale? - calls him, bursts in. Half of her is on alert in case the argument gets violent. She glances around the room and sees, not far away, the Spanish priestess Minerva. Al makes her way over.   "Morning, ma'am," she says quietly.  Minerva replies, "Buenas Dias Al." What brings you to this meeting?"

"Actually, I'm looking for Dr Eaton," Al says. "You think you could point him out to me?"   Minerva looks at her closely. "Are you ill? I have some healing skills and will gladly assist you if you are. Doc Eaton is over there." she says pointing to a man with a scowl on his face.   Al takes a little breath and fiddles nervously with her ring. "It's, uh, no, I'm not sick," she says. "I just, sorta wanted to check something out with him."   

Sitting beside Minerva, Al glances up at Doc Eaton. "I ain't sure I like him much," she whispers to Minerva.  Minerva notices the ring but does not comment upon it. She places her hand on Al's arm and whispers back. "Nor do I but he is the only Doctor in town. Are you sure that I cannot help you, Allison.? I can assure you that anything you say to me be will be held in confidence."  Alison looks at Minerva uncertainly for a second. "Could we talk after the meeting?" she asks.   Minerva pats her arm. "Si, Let us do that."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Fifty-nine, “Old Friends”, Wednesday, May 31st, 1882, 7:45 A.M.*

The meeting reconvenes. Bill Watkins stands and says, "Judge Isby, we have a membership change. Ashley King will be taking over the position previously held by Derrik Avery." Fisk stands and says, "Point of Order." Judge Isby says, "Yes Mr. Fisk?" 

Fisk states, "According to that Committee's Bylaws Mr. Avery can only be immediately replaced if he voluntarily resigns or if he is convicted of a serious crime, otherwise a week's notification is needed." Watkins exclaims, "What is that hogwash, our charter says no such thing." Isby says, "Actually it does, dismissal of members is one of the bylaws that you carried over from the Civic Association." Watkins yells, "Fine, then we'll amend that bylaw right now." Fisk adds, "Your own Bylaws requite a one-week notification for that to happen." "Shut up Fisk!" Watkins exclaims. 

Isby pounds the gavel and demands order be restored. He states, "Mr. Avery, have you voluntarily resigned from the Vigilance Committee." Doctor Eaton speaks up now and says, "You damned well better Avery, you're not wanted any more and you know it." Dennis Avery stands and says, "Judge Isby, I request that Ashley King remove himself from my chair. I joined the Vigilance Committee to do what I felt was right for this town and this seems like the perfect opportunity for me to do so."   

A round of applause erupts from half of the people of the room and the Judge again calls for order. He then asks Mr. King to vacate Mr. Avery's chair.  Ashley King reluctantly stands and takes his previous seat beside his mother. Judge Isby asks "Does there need to be any discussion or should be go directly to the vote?" Bill Watkins says, "I believe that Doctor Eaton has a few things to say to the audience." 

James Eaton stands and says, "Citizens of Promise City, I think there has been much confusion and misunderstanding about what is being discussed here today. We are merely trying to maintain what is accepted practice through much of the United States. We are not trying to hurt anybody. All races will be welcomed in this town regardless of the outcome of this vote. Business owners will be free to decide for themselves who they wish to serve, just as they do today."

Kate raised her hand and waited to be recognized. Watkins says, "This discussion is for Vigilance Committee Members Only."   Judge Isby says, "Well, you can take that position if you'd like, the Merchant's Association's portion of the meeting can be over if that is your desire. However, if you decide that is the case and I shouldn't call on any members of the Merchant's Association to speak that would include Mr. Lumley, who I was planning to confirm a yes or no vote with following the decision of your group." Watkins immediately says, "Lumley is free to speak if he'd like." 

Burton Lumley waits to be recognized and says, "Thank you Judge. I yield my time to my Committee member Katherine Kale."   Katherine says, "I believe we all understand that every person on both Committees present is acting as they believe best for the town. That we disagree on how is natural.   I believe the Doctor when he says no harm is meant, but I don't agree that no harm will be done. We have a chance today to move forward together and start healing the hurts of the past, and I will grieve that missed opportunity should we choose to continue the status quo."   She nods approvingly at Katherine's statement about healing the hurts of the past. "That Katherine Kale is one remarkable woman." she thinks.

Doctor Eaton stands and says, "As a physician I can say that sometimes the 'Status Quo' is a good thing. The first order of a Doctor is the Hippocratic Oath, which says to 'Do no harm'. Who is to say that by allowing people who have never practiced democracy before to do so that things will not become worse? Why should we turn Promise City into a grand experiment that could easily fail? Can we afford to chance a two-year test right at a time when the mines are finally starting to prosper? 

I think not! My colleagues and I feel strongly that if you follow the idealistic but naive suggestion of this unqualified teacher it will lead to ruin. I'd like to get the opinion of my Yale-educated friend Mr. Icabod Shackelton," who Eaton then gestures to.   

Shackelton stands and says, "During the last seventeen years we have seen many examples in the south where the vote has been extended to former slaves, illiterate ogres and half-ogres, whose vote has been manipulated by shameless politicians. They don't know what they are doing and it lessens the voting power of informed citizens as a result.  And the European colonies that have experimented with granting some freedoms to the ignorant indigenous populations have all regretted that action as other races are not adapted to the tenants of Democracy that humans inherently understand. 

This isn't just my opinion, but documented fact.   So I implore you in the name of the Greek and Roman Gods to do what is right and retain this vote to the God's chosen race of humans rather than to extend it also to the heathens. If we go that path we will suffer from the Gods' wrath."   

"May I respond?" Kate asked politely and waited for Judge Isby to give her the nod.  "This country is in itself an experiment barely more than one hundred years old. No humans in the United States had practiced Democracy and this country continues to feel the growing pains. Votes in the south have been manipulated by humans with evil intent. It's not the fault of the ogres and half-ogres that they are illiterate. The humans have made great effort to keep them that way, denying them education so the excuse that they are uninformed can be continued. 

The same can be said in European colonies. What can you expect when a foreign culture moves in and changes a person's entire way of life without education or explanation? Non-humans are not unable to understand democracy, but many humans have a vested interest in making sure they don't.   Humans inherent understanding of democracy is not a fact. We were raised in a democracy so it seems natural to us. Most of the non-humans who live in this town have lived in the United States for many years; they understand the democratic system. What I don't understand is why we continue to deny them a chance to be heard."

Beth Eaton asks to be recognized. She stares at Kate and says, "How dare you? You blame the Europeans and the humans from the South for the fact that these lesser races don't understand what is natural to us humans! The Europeans and Southerners should be praised for bringing the gods to the goddless though the work of missionaries. Is this the type of nonsense that you teach in that school of your? If so, then I am thankful that the Promise City Vigilance Committee has now established a proper school for the human children to learn what the Gods truly ask of them!"

Minerva's vision grows dim and her ears begin to buzz as the Voices of the gods swirl in her head. She can feel their anger mounting and is seething by the time Beth adds her own presumptuous remarks. She feels the hands of the gods propelling her out of her seat before the ignorant woman's words have time to poison the air.   A halo of divine light emanates from the priestess and the sparks of divine anger shoot from her eyes as she stands tall and grim faced shaking with righteous indignation. 

She points to Beth and Doc Eaton "BLASPHEMY!! BLASPHEMY! How DAAARE you presume to proclaim 'The Will of the gods' in order to further your self serving mortal agendas! You are naught more than fire worshippers and snake eaters to think that such blasphemy will go unpunished!" 

"The gods HAVE spoken! No good shall come of your insolence and all of Promise City will wither under the gods angry gazes if you get your way!"  She moves toward the door, turns back to the room and with a ferocious gaze and a voice that is barely recognizable as her own she booms "YOUR GLORY SHALL BE YOUR DOOM!" as she casts a “Doom“ spell on Doctor Easton.   With a swish of her skirts the messenger of the gods turns and exits the meeting, leaving the room in shocked silence.

Minerva, ashen faced and shaking leans against the outside of the building. She places her hands on her knee’s and concentrates on her breathing until her heart rate slows and her vision and hearing return. She looks up to the blue cloudless sky and mumbles, “Your Wills are made known..”  She shakes her head, straightens and wearily makes her way home where she falls into a deep sleep.

A visibly shaken James Eaton retakes his seat. Both his wife and Bill Watkins attempt to say something to him but he ignores them both.   Judge Isby calls for a five minute recess.   As soon as the recess is called, Al runs out of the town hall after Minerva, but she can't see her anywhere. She takes off from the meeting, disturbed by the priestess's outburst and not sure what to do. She stops by the Lucky Lady for a few minutes, gets Harry to pour her a large whisky, and briefly tells him what happened at the meeting. Then, worried about Minerva, she pumps Harry for the location of her house and takes off at a brisk walk.

After Isby announces the break, Jake turns to Neil Cassidy and remarks cooly, "Now that is something you do not see every day."  "Well, that was interesting," Kate said to no one in particular. Looking around the room, Kate made her way over to where Jake and Neil Cassidy were standing.    Neil says to Jake, "I like a hot-headed woman who calls things as she sees them. Of course, in this instance, I agree that she called it as the Gods see them too. I would have loved to have told off the Eatons, but since their house is across the street from my lumberyard that might not be a good idea."

"Hello Katherine. Neil was just commenting on Senorita Minerva's subtlety," Jake says wryly. "Not sure if it will do much good but who can tell. Perhaps Doc Eaton will have some fear for his mortal soul or grow a conscience. That old coot Caleb White once told me," he says smirking broadly, "that conscience is the inner voice that warns us somebody may be looking."

Kate smiled at Jake. "I haven't seen much of you since you got back. Yes, I was trying not to insult them as they were insulting me. Apparently the gods weren't worried about that. I would be thrilled to see the Doctor learn a thing or two about assuming he knows what the gods want.  "I had no idea Mrs. Eaton was as hard-headed as her husband. I fear for their children. 

Speaking of....," she said, turning to Neil. "I wonder if you could stop by our heathen school about 3:30 this afternoon? Your whole committee if you can find them."   Cassidy says, "I'm sure I could round most of us up. Rixton just finished carving the sign for the front door and he will be bringing it over to sign painter Pat Enion later this morning. It should be ready for a dedication ceremony on Friday it that works for you."

Kate says, "Oh, I hadn't even thought of a sign. That's lovely, thank you. Friday works fine, whatever time of day is convenient. You don't realize what a difference your committee has made for the school. So much more is possible."   Cassidy replies, "We're happy to do it Mrs. Kale, and Niles would be proud of what we are accomplishing together. Although I'm glad he's not here right now to see what is about to happen, it would have broken his heart to know that our Committee lost to those bigots."

Kate states, "It seems wrong that five people have as much power as ten times that many. But if we lose here then we fight for better candidates who will adjust this unfair decision later, or at least consider the non-human population before making laws. We may have to have a school exhibition after a few months to prove just how capable the non-human children are."  Jake states, 
"If you ask me the whole racial thing would work itself out over time. Oh, sure I will support it. Folks here ought to be more worried that Fisk and his cronies will end up running this town."

Judge Isby returns to the podium and calls the recess over. Everybody returns to their seats. Isby says, "I think we've probably had enough discussion on this issue unless somebody has something new to say." 

A wood elf seated along the side aisle a dozen rows back stands and asks to be recognized. Bill Watkins interjects, “No, he’s not a member of either Committee.” Judge Isby states, “Neither were Mr. Shackelton, Mrs. Eaton or Priestess Florencia but they were allowed to speak. Mr. Escobar has lived on the site of Promise City for longer than any other individual in the community. If he has something that he wishes to say then I for one would like to hear it.” 

“Thank you,” Manuel Escobar replies. Escobar is the human equivalent of late thirties, which in wood Elven years would put him around four centuries old plus or minus fifty years. His skin is tanned deeper and he has a more muscular physique than most other wood elves and his dark hair is starting to gray. He is attired in neat and clean work clothes, cowboy boots and is carrying his tan cowboy hat in one hand while he walks forward carrying his chair with his other hand. 

Instead of going either up onto the stage or to the center of the room before the stage he instead walks towards the Vigilance Committee seated on the left side of the front row. He stops directly in front of Frank Condon and sets his chair down facing Condon. He then sits, his face and Condon’s being a mere four feet apart. 

“Hello Frank, how are you?” he asks. Condon replies, “Fine Manual, what do you want?” The wood elf replies, “I want to know what happened to my friend Frank.” Condon replies, “I…I don’t know what you mean. Manual, you’re holding up the business meeting. You told the Judge you wanted to speak.” Estaban replies, “I am speaking. I want to talk to you Frank. The others in the room are welcome to listen but this conversation is between the two of us.” Estaban continues to speak in his a normal speaking voice and the rest of the room has become totally quiet as all attempt the hear what is being said. 

Manuel Escobar says, “In this past year you appear to have forgotten a lot Frank. I don’t believe that we’ve spoken since last August. That wasn’t always the case. Your brother Morgan joined my family last month at the Festival but you did not. I wonder if you still even remember the story of how I came to be here?” “I believe that I do,” Condon replies. 

Escobar says, “Well, please indulge me and allow me to tell it just once more as a reminder. My family was from a Mexican village along the coast almost a eight hundred miles to the south. Back when I was just a boy, in the year 1540, our village was raided by human Spaniard Francisco Vasquez De Coronado during his exploration of the North American continent. 

He had left the coastal city of Compostela, the largest community south of my village. His army of conquistadors was comprised of over a hundred Spaniards. For every human in their group they decided to take along several wood Elvan slaves, young men to carry their burdens and tend the animals and young women to provide the humans companionship at night. They left the population of Compostela alone but instead found these slaves during the first few weeks of their journey north. From my village they took the majority of the population. My parents were older than what they wanted but my father was the village’s priest and spiritual leader so he sought permission for our family to accompany them as well. 

For the next year we traveled north, through the Sonora region of Mexico and on into the American Southwest to the lands now known as Arizona, New Mexico, Texas, the Indian Territories and Kansas. Coronado sought out gold, silver and gems similar to that which his brother Juan found in Costa Rica. But he failed to find such riches among the high elves of this continent. 

In early 1542 Coronado felt that he had searched long enough and decided to return to Mexico. On the journey back the group became burdened by the dozens of young wood elvan women who were now visibly with child with many soon to give birth, as these women lacked the physical strength to travel at the same pace. Furthermore, many of the Conquistadors did not want these women to return to Mexico since the bastard offspring could cause complications with the men’s wives back home. So Coronado decided to have these women put to death. 

That ruling came down when the army was camped right here on the present site of Promise City. The women were scheduled to be executed the next morning. But with the assistance of a Yavapai Indian wood elf named Jadito, a Hopi Indian centaur named Kykotsmovi and the wood elvan druid woman called Mother Jaminez my family was able to help the fifty-two women escape unseen from the camp that night. We headed up into the Chirichaua Mountains and stayed in hiding until Coronado’s army had moved on. 

Once they were gone we returned to this valley and exactly 340 years ago this very month my father built the wood and adobe house that I still live in today. The children born to these women became the first inhabitants of this region and many of their descendants still live here today. Father Thomas Valdez’s grandparents were among the half-elves born that year. Thomas became my father’s protégé and has continued my father’s work in the church that the two of them built.” 

Condon interrupts, “Manuel, I know all of that. I think I know what you’re trying to say. But you’ve never cared about human politics before, why now? This isn’t about you!” Escobar says, “You are correct. I was here long before silver was found in the ground and will remain here long after it is all gone. This isn’t about me at all Frank, this is about you.” “Me?” Condon states. 

Escobar says, “Yes, you wish to be a leader of the community but your actions here this week are not those of a true leader. The man who I know is one of great integrity and not one of racial prejudices. You and Morgan spent your first month in town as guests under my roof. With my son Enrico the four of us built not only your first home in town brick-by-brick but also your bank. We dined together at the El Parador every night. I considered you a good friend and still do to this day." 

Escobar leans forward and says, "Frank, regardless of how you cast your next vote today I will continue to be your friend, I will continue to keep my money in your bank and if I am permitted to vote in an election I will vote for you. But if you can look me in the eye and honestly say in your heart that the answer is ‘No’, then you are telling me that I do not deserve a voice in this community and that my work here during more than these last three centuries means nothing to you. If you do that then I will be truly disappointed, not for myself but for you.” The wood elf then sits back up in his chair.   Condon does not respond. The two men sit in silence, each staring into each other’s eyes.

Chester looks on curiously at the seemingly private, yet public, conversation. This is one strange meeting, first Minerva's outburst, now this. What does this mean?   Kate reached into her pocket for her handkerchief and wiped her eyes. Her intention to talk to Condon had been to remind him that once he and the elves of the town had been friends. Mr. Escobar had just done so far more eloquently and personally than she ever could. There was nothing to do know but wait for the vote and pray Frank Condon had not forgotten his friends.

The silence is interrupted by Bill Watkins who yells out "Enough of this bovine excrement, I vote a resounding 'No' to this ridiculous proposal..” He turns to Eaton and says, “You do too, right Jim!” An uncharacteristically meek Doctor Eaton looks up and mutters out “Yyyy..yes.” 

Isby says, “Very well, the first two votes are cast.” Isby opts to allowing the staring contest between Condon and Escobar to continue. He instead turns to the other two men and says, "And how do you vote Misters Avery and Cook?" Avery gives an enthusiastic "Yes". Zeb Cook exchanges glances first with Watkins and then with his wife Helen. She is standing alongside the wall with her arms crossed and a stern look on her face. He meekly sounds out a rather reluctant "yes". 

Neither Condon or Escobar have not their eyes off of one other, nor have they even blinked. Judge Isby now raises his voice and says, "And what is your vote Mr. Condon?" The rooms becomes silent. Frank Condon finally speaks up while still looking directly at Escobar. He states a loud and resonating, "My vote to the proposal is Yes."

Kate let out an explosive breath followed by a brilliant smile. She squeezed Jake's hand excitedly but kept her seat. She also reconsidered her opinion of Frank Condon. The strength of his declaration earned him back some of her respect that he had lost. She turned to Neil Cassidy and said softly, "Our friend would be very proud right now."

Bill Watkins jumps to his feet and yells out "Gods Damn You!" Condon and Escobar both turn their heads towards Watkins, unsure of which of them he was addressing. Bill Watkins charges forward at the two seated men while balling up his right fist. He swings it towards Manual Escobar‘s face. The wood elf makes absolutely no attempt to dodge it. 

Before the fist connects Frank Condon reaches up with both of his hands and grabs Watkin’s hand by the wrist, stopping it’s forward momentum and tugging it down. Still holding onto Watkin's hand and arm Condon then stands up and twists it. He yells "You leave my friend alone Watkins," and pushes the larger man back. Watkins looses his footing and starts to fall. Dennis Avery jumps up and grabs Watkins to keep him from falling down. Watkins regains his footing and shoves Avery back saying, “Get your fornicating hands off of me Avery.” 

Judge Isby pounds his gavel and loudly demands that order be restored. Kevin Tomlinson gracefully leaps from the stage and gets between Watkins and the other men, holding up his hands and stating “Calm Gentlemen, calm please.” 

Frank Condon turns back towards Escobar and smiles. He says, "Come on Manny, let's go get some breakfast." The wood elf replies, "Sure Frank, Dorita still makes a great Spanish omelet." The two men exit the town hall together, with Escobar's son Enrico and Condon's brother Morgan standing up and joining them. 

Once the Condons and Escobars have left the room Isby says, “The vote passes by a count of three to two. Mr. Lumley, how do you vote on this matter?” Burton Lumley says, “I change my abstention to a vote of Yes.” Judge Isby says, “Then the count of the Merchant's Association is now 29 to 28 in favor. We have agreement. We need to continue with the details of the voting process and decisions on the town map, but I think that another short recess is in order first. We will resume in ten minutes.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty, “Joining or leaving Promise City”, Wednesday, May 31st, 1882, 8:00 A.M.*

Alison Caine knocks on Minerva's front door.    An apprehensive Nakomo answers the door and begins babbling before Al can even introduce herself. He takes her arm and pulls her inside. "Senorita Minerva came in looking really sick. She went straight to her room without a word. I called out to her a bunch of times but I don't think that she even knew I was here. I keep checking on her but she isn't moving. I told Nanuet that I would take care of her... I don't know what to do. I was going to go get a Doctor but I'm not supposed to leave the house alone and.... Please! Can you help me?" he says. "Sure," says Al a bit hesitantly. "Why don't you show me to her room first of all? Lemme take a look."   Nakomo leads Alison to Minerva's room and opens the door. He waits for her to enter.

Back at the town hall, as soon as Isby calls for a break Jake says to Neil, "Overhear this conversation," and gives him a nasty looking grin. He then walks over to Chumbley.  "Big happenings Mr. Chumbley, and to think you get all this and a big front page. There is one thing interesting though, when Eaton spoke he said 'yes'. Now you could argue that he was answering Watkins. However, legally, he should have been giving the judge his vote. One could therefore argue that the Vigilance Committee voted four to one in favor of the question of racial rights. Isn't that interesting," Jake finishes and scratches his chin.

"Excuse me," Kate said to Jake and Mr. Cassidy as she got up and hurried over to Pedro with a bright smile. "I'm so happy for you," she said and hugged him. "And Dorita and Sonoma and Mr. Gonzales.... for more friends than I can count."

Pedro seemed to be in shock but pleased. Kate laughed and squeezed his hand before she went to speak to her parents quickly. They were smiling as well, her father saying again how proud he was although Kate knew her own words didn't have much effect today. 

During the recess Judge Isby approaches Bill Watkins and asks him to leave. Watkins says, "What? I have a right to be here." Isby replies, "And you forfeited that right when you attempted to begin a brawl inside this room. If you are still here when I resume the meeting I will have you arrested." Isby then walks away.   Chester comes up to Watkins and takes his arm. "Mr. Watkins? This way, please." Watkins angrily pulls his arm out of Chester's grasp. "I'm going. Get your hands off me." He marches out of the room.

Emery Shaw, Jeff Mills and Meagan O'Hara each approach and speak to Isby before he heads back up to the stage.  After a few minutes Kate saw Emery Shaw speak to Judge Isby. When he was finished Kate approached him and said, "I'm sorry I haven't gotten back to you about the Association. Things have been rather hectic for me this week. I'd like to accept your offer if it's still open."

Shaw replies, "Good, we'll be meeting tonight at 7:30 P.M., I just asked Isby to announce it." Emery Shaw then approaches Jake and says, "Mr. Cook, would your saloon happen to have private dining rooms? If so I would like to rent one for this evening at say 6:00 P.M. or so. And I wouldn't mind if you joined us, as well as any of your friends who were with you on that afternoon in March when we dealt with Bill Claibourne." 

Jake replies, "You are certainly welcome to a room at the Lady, I will have it setup. I will charge you exactly what you charged me for a ride back from your ranch. As for myself, I would be happy to be there and I will invite the others from that day as well."

Judge Isby resumes the meeting, stating, "Before I get back to business I have a few announcements. Jeff Mills has asked that anybody interested in joining the Promise City Fire Department should contact him either today or tomorrow at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon.  

Tomorrow there will be a solar eclipse. Famed Astronomer and Professor Pickering of Harvard is in town and will give a lecture here tonight at 7:00 P.M. for those interested in hearing more about what a solar eclipse is and the best way to observe it.   The Sulfur Springs Cattleman's Association will be holding their first business meeting this evening at 7:30 P.M.  And the Niles Hoover Memorial School will hold a Dedication Ceremony Friday at Noon at the school's front entrance. 

Now on to election issues, Voter registration will begin today once this meeting closes and run until 5:00 P.M. on Sunday, June 4th. Candidate and Party registration can also begin as early as today at the close of the meeting and must be completed by 5:00 P.M. on Friday June 9th. Candidates for office must include a $ 10 filing fee and petition with the signatures of support for twenty-five registered votes. Each citizen may only sign petitions for one mayoral candidate, one marshal candidate and no more than five council members. Political parties require a $ 50 filing fee and must have at least two candidates running for office. 

Once registration is completed no new candidates may enter the race although Political Parties may make substitutions up until 5:00 P.M. on Sunday June 18th. The campaigning will last until midnight on Monday June 19th with the election to be held on Tuesday, June 20th from 7:00 A.M. until 5:00 P.M. Winners of the election will be sworn into office and begin their two-year terms of office starting at noon on Wednesday, June 21st."

Isby states, "The final order of business for today is to find out if the various outlying mines, ranches and farms with to be part of the Incorporation community of Promise City. I will ask for Deputy County Recorder Dennis Winston to read the names. 

Winston begins "County Records show mining properties in the region under ownership by twenty-two different ownership groups. We were unable to locate the owners of five of these properties and suspect that the owners may no longer reside in the County, however we will continue to seek them out. 

Of the remaining seventeen, the owners of four have declined the offer to join the township, those properties being the Goldhammer Mine owned by the dwarf Brill Goldhammer; the Silver Star mine owned by Gary Miller, Stephen Wicks, Slim Decker and the Hoover Mining Trust; the Ordway Mine owned by Jasper Ordway; and the Kort mine owned by the ogre Kort. The owners of the other thirteen should be present today and the names will be read the names in descending order by land size and you can then tell the Judge your answer." 

He begins, "Number One, the properties owned exclusively by Hamilton Fisk." Fisk says, "Yes". "Number Two, the properties owned by the Morand-Seawell Mining Company" Michael Seawell says, "Yes". Number Three, the Fisk Mountain Mine owned by Hamilton Fisk, Ralph Elliot, Humphrey Lewis, Torvald MacNaulty and Jacob Cook. Fisk says, "We vote Yes".

Number Four, the Last Ditch Mine owned by Vidkan Gerhardsen and Svein Odinsohn. A dwarf yells out "Yah". Numer Five, the Happy Strike Mine owned by Michael Chan and Krall. An ogre is present and says, "Yeah". Number Six, the Fisk-Seawell Gold Mine. Fisk again says, "Yes" "Number Seven, the Thibault Mine owned by Louis Thibault." The man says "Oui, Yes." "Number Eight, the Beatrice Mine owned by Dudley Jobin, Paul Messier and the Hoover Mining Trust." Jobin speaks up, "Yep, we're in." 

"Number Nine, the Kurtz Mine owned by Jaxon Kurtz". A rough shabby looking man stands and says, "Y'all can go to Hades, I ain't joining' no bunch of Injun-lovers." Isby says, "I'll take that as a 'No', please continue Dennis." Winston’s says, "Number Ten, properties owned by Harry Rote and the Hoover Mining Trust" Harry yells out "Yes". "Number Eleven, the Cunningham mine owned by Ray Cunningham and the Hoover Mining Trust." "The man stands and states "Yes". 

Number Twelve, the Walters mine owned by Ned Walters. Harry Rote says, "Ned's not here. He was here for Monday's meeting but had to get back to his mine, he is planning to join. He'll be back in town on Friday afternoon." Isby says, "Fine, we'll confirm it with him them." Number Thirteen, the Sharpaxe mine owned by Eric Sharpaxe and the Hoover Mining Trust." The dwarf stand and says in a Minnesota accent, "You Betcha". 

Isby says, "And the Ranches?" Winston begins "County Records show eleven properties in the region being run as ranches. Two of these have declined the offer to join the township, those properties being the Philips Ranch owned by Ned Philips and the Crazy-8 Ranch owned by Claude Buckley. The other nine should be present today and the names will be read the names in descending order by land size and you can then tell the Judge your answer." 

"Number One, the Rocking-H Ranch owned by the Morand Family." Forest Morand states "Yes". "Number Two, the Lazy-S Ranch owned by Emery Shaw." Shaw states "Yes." "Number Three, the Bar-W Ranch owned by Anse King." Mr. King says "Yes." "Number Four, the Thayer Ranch owned by Nicholas Thayer." Thayer states "Yes." Number Five, the Perez Ranch owned by Ricardo Perez. The half-elf says, "Yes". Number Six, the Circle-R ranch owned by Calvin Oldfield. Oldfield says, "Yes" 

Number Seven, the ranch owned by Katherine Kale, Sonoma Figures and Nanuet."   "Yes," Kate answered confidently, feeling much better about joining the town knowing that both Sonoma and Nanuet would be able to vote in their new town.    Winston continues, "Number Eight, the Rattlesnake Ranch owned by Denny Garuin" The man says "Yes". Number Nine, Pete's Ranch owned by Flint Greymountain." The dwarf says "Yes". 

Isby says, "And the farms?" Winston begins "County Records show six properties in the region being run as farms. Two of these have declined the offer to join the township, those properties being the Tunks Farm owned by Ken and Rhonda Tunks and Sunset Farm owned by Kansas Clem Hawkins. The other four should be present today and the names will be read the names in descending order by land size and you can then tell the Judge your answer." 

Number One, the Green Valley Farm owned by the Greene Family. Number Two, the Soares Farm owned by Garcia and Felicia Soares. A female wood elf stands and says, "Si, Yes". "Number Three, the Pine Creek Farm owned by Greg and Violet Walker." A man rises and says "Yes". "Number Four, the Covington Farm owned by the Covington family." A man rises and says "Yes". 

Judge Isby says, "Very well, a map will be drawn up showing the new boundaries of the town. Mr. Winston, where possible include on the map any unowned land between and connecting these various outlying properties. At such a time when the land is purchased the new buyer can make a determination then if they wish to remain." 

Isby looks up towards the audience, pounds his gavel and says "Public Notices with ongoing information regarding the election will be posted on the doors of this building and the Arizona Territorial Office as well as being printed the Promise City Mirror newspaper. I call this meeting adjourned." Tomlinson and Winston then begin taking voter registrations with their priority being the outlying miners, ranchers and farmers who want to head back to their property.

Kate spent just a couple minutes in the hall talking to some of the other members of the Merchant's Association, then to her parents before she hurried over to her school. She hoped more of the human children would come, and that those who had come yesterday would return. 

Her shining face told the story of the meeting without her having to interrupt the classes already underway and she got down to a very pleasant day with her students and fellow teachers. When the children went happily out into the sunshine at the end of the day and the teacher's waited for the Committee for Racial Equality to arrive.   Kate notices that young Burt Hoover is now enrolled in the school. They are split into the three groups, with Ginnie currently acting as the facilitator of the most advanced in Kate's absence.

She greeted Burt, making sure he was settled into his new class. While she did that she kept an eye on Ginnie, seeing how she did as the leader rather than a student. After a minute or so she relieved her so Ginnie could go back to her own studies and continued the lesson.    

Ginnie quickly rattles off the information that has been covered and hands Kate a piece of paper. The paper is covered with quick sharp strokes listing which questions and answers had been covered the student that had provide answers and notes on which students had difficulty or seemed uncomfortable with their answers or the subject and which seemed to have more advanced information on the topic. She then goes into the corner with her astrology text and a group of world maps she has been notating on and seems to shut out the rest of the world.

Kate looked over the notes, noting that Ginnie made much better notes than she herself did. She watched Ginnie for a moment, reminded that she hadn't yet talked to the Professor about talking to the students. Since the eclipse was tomorrow it was probably already too late, but she'd be sure to ask him tonight and remind parents that he would lecturing in the town hall at 7:30. 

After the meeting, Chester seeks out Zach Morand. "Morning, Zach. How're my people doing with the silver runs. I haven't heard of any trouble on the route, but I wanted to check."  Zachary says that things are going fine thus far. They are only just starting to get ore from the first mine up near Dos Cabezas. He also adds that the new daily stagecoach run they are making to Wilcox will work in their favor, as it travels within a mile of the mine and has already helped with getting workers to and from town.

Chester replies, "Sounds good. So, who are you supporting in these elections?"   Zach says, "Too soon to tell. My brother is one of the leaders of the new Cattleman's Association. I'll probably go along with whatever slate of candidates they decide to support."   Chester nods and says, "I expect most people will vote for who they know. Thanks, Zach. I'll see you around."   Zach tells Chet to have a good day. Jake runs into Chester and tells him about the 6:00 P.M. dinner meeting with Shaw at the Lucky Lady. 

After the meeting Jake takes Ruby to the stage to see her off properly.   After the knock on the door and Jake’s departure, Ruby snuggled on Jake’s side of the bed and dozes on and off for about an hour, surrounded by his lingering scent and warmth. She is content from her time with Jake and finally content in her heart that she is doing the right thing in the right way.  Time passed and Ruby finally gets out of bed and dresses. She checks her bag a final time and drags it down into the foyer. 

When Jake returns from the meeting they share a final quiet meal together before Jake walks her to the stage.  As her bag is being loaded Ruby grasps Jake tightly in a hug. She doesn’t want to let go, her arms unwilling to listen to her head. She raises her face to look Jake in the eyes. She rests a couple of fingers on his lips to quiet him. 

“I just want to say something to you before I leave. You know how much I love you and what you mean to me. After everything we’ve been through, nothing can break our bond or change how I feel about you. You are the best thing that ever happened to me and I won’t ever forget it. And I wouldn’t be doing this if I didn’t think it was the best thing for all of us.” 

She pauses briefly. “I won’t be far, if you need me or even if you just want me, you know where I’ll be, so send for me and I’ll return. I’ll try not to be gone too long, I’m sure I won’t be, I just can’t seem to stay away from you.” She smiles up at him then replaces her fingers with her lips, kissing him long and soft, committing every second of him to her memory. "If you miss me just look up at the stars, for I will be looking up at them and thinking of you and our certain love too. That will always be true Jake." 

Before Jake can speak and change her mind, she lets go of him and hurries onto the stage. She quickly takes a seat and tries not to cry. As the stage drives off she hangs out the window, waving and blowing kisses, and calls out one final “I love you baby!” 

Once the stage is out of view of Jake she leans back in her seat and gets as comfortable as she can. She keeps herself from looking back on Promise City, only looking forward to what she has to do now, not letting herself imagine that is the last time she will see her lover and best friend, Silver Jake Cook.

Jake then spends most of the late morning and early afternoon catching up on sleep he missed. He makes arrangements for the dinner meeting as Shaw requested and notifies the others of his friends that are still in town of the invite.

Kate got back down to her work, and when 3:30 came she got he chairs from her kitchen table to give the Committee for Racial Equality somewhere to sit when they arrived.  All five men arrive promptly at the appointed hour. It is obvious that Neil Cassidy is the ringleader of the group and the other four take their cues from him. They then sit down and each formally introduce themselves to the teachers, explaining what they each do in town.

Kate listened attentively to each man even though she knew most of their work already. She introduced Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell for those who hadn't already met them, then got down to business.  "I know I've said it before, but I'd like to thank all of you again. You've made far more possible here than I could have done running the school for tuition, and you've given us the chance to properly honor a friend. The sign and the dedication ceremony are sure to be wonderful.  

We made our arrangement in haste, so there are a few things we need to iron out. One being how much direct involvement in the school the committee wants to have, and another being a fair salary for the teachers here."   Cassidy says, "It's your school, I see our involvement as being financial in nature." Travis Calhoun says, "I don't know much about teacher's salaries, what would you suggest?"  

Mollie Caudell spoke up and said, "Well, back in South Carolina where Nate was teaching an experienced teacher made upwards of 40 dollars a month. Some places it's less, some more."   "We don't expect to earn what a very experienced teacher would, of course," Kate said, picking up the discussion. "And we don't want to bankrupt you gentlemen. I believe we would be satisfied with a salary of 35 dollars a month each."

Neil says, "That sounds reasonable. I would suggest that we get together one night a month for a board meeting. You could update us on how the school is going and review expenses." Roger Fly says, "We can use the dining room at my boarding house for the meeting, we'd just have to have it after the boarders have finished their evening meal. We could even make it a dinner meeting for us if you'd like, I'll just get Janet to make more of whatever she is cooking."

"I believe Mrs. Fly is expecting Ginnie and I for dinner some night soon," Kate said with a smile. "A dinner meeting once a month sounds fine. Let's consider today the first meeting and schedule the next a month from now. I'll get a ledger started so we can keep track of what money goes out and what for. Since the school is already set up, expenses shouldn't be too much here at the start. I did lose a good number of books in the Tombstone fire that will need to be replaced. 

And speaking of eating... Hannah Milford suggested she could provide lunches for us as she does for other businesses. What I'd like to do is rotate between places and build good will for the school by patronizing the town's restaurants. Would you consider that under expenses?"

Travis asks Roger, "Couldn't Janet cook them lunch, you're right next door and she'd be cooking any way." Fly says, "No, our boarding house only provides breakfast and dinner for the boarders, Janet doesn't cook up a lunch." Neil says, "Then I think that a lunch rotation among the places in town is a good idea." 

Rufus Davis says, "I would suggest that you start with either the El Parador or Lucky Lady as their chefs could make a variety of both wood Elvan and human cuisine. The lunches would just be for the teachers but they could probably also make a snack or dessert for the students. Getting the students exposed to one another’s cultures should be a goal of the school and finding out what each other likes to eat is a great place to start."

Kate replies, "That's an excellent idea. A snack for the students will help keep them focused instead of hungry, give them something new to try, and be an advantage of putting a child in our school rather than the Vigilance Committee's. I'll talk to Dorita in the next few days.  So we'll meet again in a month. If the day falls on a weekend I suggest we then push it back to the following Monday. Also, I'd like to suggest making payday every other Friday. Is there any other business?"

That covers the business and the men head out. "That went very well," Mollie comments.  Kate answers, "I think so. We might have been able to get a little more in salary, but I wasn't lying when I said I didn't want to overburden them. The salaries along with the lunches and supplies will be a large expense that I don't think they imagined footing when they created the committee. Things are going better and better."  After school was over Kate went over to the El Parador to spend the hours with her family. 

Chester's day is going rather quietly until Mitch Berg catches up with him at around 4:30 P.M. and says "Come with me, we have a problem."  Chester trails Berg. "What's going on, Marshall?"   "Follow me Chet." The two of them head west on South Street, going behind Rudy Baines butcher shop and smoke house. They continue past the Lucky Deuce Mine and are heading towards the house owned by Sam Slade. Berg then directs Chet towards an alcove in the hill where a pair of men are standing over a body. The two men are Deputy Marshall Eduardo Rodriguez and town undertaker Richard Lester. 

The body looks familiar to Chester but he can't place the name. The cause of death is rather obvious as the man's throat has been slashed. Lester says, "I'd say it happened between one and two hours ago." Berg says, "Okay, that gives us something to go on."   Chester says, "This guy looks familiar, but I can't remember where I've seen him. Is he a miner?"

Berg says, "No, a rancher. His name is Claude Buckley, owns the Crazy-8 Ranch around ten miles northwest of town. He was in the front row of that lynch mob last weekend. Nile's dropped him with that first shotgun blast which hurt Buckley pretty bad. It took Doc Eaton over two hours to get most of the shotgun pellets out of the leg and for a while he thought he'd have to amputate it."  

Chester says, "Now I remember him. He also decided to not join the town. Damn. I'll go tell his family."  Berg replies, "I don't think he had any."  Dick Lester says he has to go get his hearse wagon. Once Lester is out of earshot Berg says, "Look, I know you didn't have anything to do with this Chet but I have to ask anyway, where were you between one and two hours ago?"    

Chester takes off his hat and scratches his head. "Me? I was in my room at the Lucky Lady going over payroll for my mine security operation. Then I came downstairs to have a drink when you found me. Who do you think did this? This could be trouble. If people think that he was killed over the riot or not joining the town, then things will get sticky."   Berg answers, "That's what I'm worried about." 

Chester searches the area for clues or tracks.  He finds three sets of tracks other than his and Berg's. He concludes that one is Dick Lester's. Another is the size of a woman's shoe which go to and from a nearby house over on South Street. He tells that to Berg who say "Those are Lila Singer's, she's the one who found the body and reported it to me. I don't think she's involved." 

He checks out the final set of tracks, which only go one way, heading from the two-story brick building on South Street immediately west of the Singer house. They stop at this point and based upon the boot Chester concludes they belong to the dead man. When Chester tells that to Berg he replies, "That building...that's Hamilton Fisk's House."   Berg suggests they try to keep things quiet for the time being, adding “We should plan on riding out to the Crazy-8 Ranch.  Too late to do that safely tonight, let’s go in the morning.”  Chester agrees.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-one, “Shaw’s Dinner”, Wednesday, May 31st, 1882, 6:00 P.M.*

As the time approached Kate went over to the Lucky Lady.  Emery Shaw arrives at the Lucky Lady promptly at 6:00 P.M. accompanied by Forrest Morand and his son Tempel Morand....The three ranchers are joined for the meal by Jake Cook, Minerva Florencia, Katherine Kale, Chester Martin and Jeff Mills.  "It was very kind of you to invite us, Mr. Shaw," Kate said pleasantly as she sat. "Although I'm curious as to the occasion."

He replies, “The Morands and I wanted to chat with the group of you in advance of tonight's Cattleman's Association meeting.” Forest Morand says, “But let's start with the fine meal that has been set out for us.”  Kate had been mistress of her own house for so long that she automatically took the role of hostess for the dinner, making sure everyone was comfortable and had what they needed. “Of course. It would be a shame to be distracted from Maria's fine cooking. 

Kate says, “It was quite an interesting meeting this morning, wasn't it? I probably shouldn't have spoken, but I didn't want Doctor Eaton to have the last word. He didn't speak a word he didn't believe but that statement was calculated to come when no one could refute it.”  The elder Morand comments, “Well, the meeting was certainly interesting enough. It sure didn't go the way the Vigilance Committee had planned, which creates some interesting opportunities for our Cattleman's Association. I think the groups should still work together, but this gives us an opportunity for a much larger role in the process.” 

Temple interjects, “Yeah, including running a few candidates of our own instead of just backing their list.” He tilts his head and gestures in the direction of Emery Shaw when he says that. “I think it would be a fine idea to have a Cattleman's candidate.” Jake says between bites. “I do not understand why you would only back the Vigilance committee candidates, there are many other fine citizens in Promise City that would make good candidates.” 

Forest Morand says, “Strength in numbers, better to link with them and get enough votes for a block then dividing the vote of the good citizens of the town and have the Cowboy Gang swept into office. We ranchers have been around here a long time, but we don't live in town and aren't nearly as well known as the Vigilance Committee members who the people in town interact with every day.” 

Jake replies, “That interaction is a double-edged sword. My interactions with that committee have all been unpleasant and with all races having the vote it's going to much harder for them to win anything. But they do have a base of support and those people can swing this election one way or another. A mixed ticket of Vigilance approved candidates and moderates could win.” 

Jake glances around the room from his friends to Shaw and the two Morands before saying, “If I may be so blunt, I certainly support a unified front to make sure Hamilton Fisk and the his cronies to not bring the Cowboy Gang to power. I know that the Vigilance Committee may not think very much of me, or many others in town that do not have the proper high and mighty morals but they are fools if they decide to be unbending in their view and allow Fisk to have his way.” 

Chester speaks up, “If you need a candidate for Marshall, I'm your man. Marshall Berg isn't running and I don't want Hunter in there. I need running mates, so it's a good fit.” Emery Shaw laughs in response to Chester and says, “Actually, Marshall was the job I was office I was thinking of running for myself.” 

Forest Morand interjects, “And I say you should run for Mayor. You've been around here longer than any other human, why shouldn't you be in charge?” Shaw replies, “Well, if seniority is the criteria then you should have Manny Escobar run for Mayor.” Morand replies, “Well, after this morning I'd say he's earned it, and I for one would vote for him if he ran. But Manny's also been working for me for the last fifteen years, I know him well enough to know that he also wouldn't want the job.” 

He turns back towards Morand and says, “And you're right about Manny Escobar. I got to know him pretty well twenty years back when Cochise was on the warpath against all non-Apache. He moved his family onto the protection of my ranch for almost a two year span. He'd never take the mayor job, but I think he'd make a damned good Councilman.” 

Tempel Morand says, “And as far as Marshall is concerned, the King's want their son Ashley to be on the Law and Order ticket for that job.”  His father Forest says, “And I say that's a mistake. Still way too many rumors running around about his wife's suicide. Doesn't matter if those rumors are true or not, Fisk will be spreading them, and it'll make people think twice about electing young Ashley as the lawman for the next two years.” 

Shaw turns to Chester and says, “The problem with running you as Marshall on the Law and Order ticket is that Frank Condon will never go for it. I'm not sure exactly why, but he finds you to be inappropriate to wear a badge.”  Katherine stiffened up for a moment. She'd never really understood what charges the Earps had held Jake and Chester on, but she knew why. She met first She met first Chester's eyes, then Jake's and nodded her permission to tell the whole story. 

Katherine stiffened up for a moment. She'd never really understood what charges the Earps had held Jake and Chester on, but she knew why. She met first Chester's eyes, then Jake's and nodded her permission to tell the whole story.  Chester interjects, ”Mr. Shaw, I know why the Condon's feel that way. A few months ago, Jake and I were guards for their bank. Their handyman, Danby Jones thought we were there to help him rob the place. I told the Condons about it and I figured that was the end of it. A few weeks later, Jones tells me he's going ahead with his plan. I decide to wait until the end of the day to tell the Condon's again. That was the day Deadeye Douglas and his gang robbed the bank. 

“Jones fingered me and Jake as inside men and Marshall Earp threw us in the hoosegow. The case didn't go to trial, because the Condon's didn't want this to go public. Judge Isby convinced Jones to leave town and let us go free. This can't leave the room. The judge doesn't want to see this in the paper or hear about it around town.   No offense, Mr. Shaw, but I reckon that I've done a good job as Deputy. Marshall Berg would support me. I agree with Mr. Morand, you'd do better to run for mayor.” 

She says, “There are few people I would trust as Mayor and you would be one of them, Mr. Shaw. Either of the King men running for anything would just be a puppet for Rebecca King. It will be difficult to convince the committee not to run either of them, but they are polarizing figures. We could make the argument that their names on the ticket would endanger it.”   Shaw says, “Not so much a we but a me, nothing personal Mrs. Kale but you're not very high on the King's list of people to listen too. That's why we're meeting here now in advance of the Cattleman's meeting.”   Kate adds, “Not being a favorite of the Kings is something I take as a compliment.” 

“You have done a good job, Chester, and no one is saying you can't or shouldn't run. But getting you on the ticket backed by the Vigilance Committee would be very difficult with Frank Condon's antagonism.” 

“Emery, you are a might too busy running your ranch to be a full time Marshall. I would be disappointed if you did not at the least run for council. How about Derek Avery in council? Maybe even Frank Condon too, though there is bad blood between us based on what I saw today there is hope for him. Somebody with influence might suggest that they would support him in that role if he supported Chet here for Marshall. Neil Cassidy would make a fine councilman too.” Jake strokes his beard a bit and looks to Emory Shaw, “What about Mitch Berg for Mayor?” 

Shaw replies, “Those are all good suggestions. As for my time, well, my son Humphrey is old enough to take over running the ranch. If I'm elected to an office then I'll probably move to town and maybe bring one of my daughter's with me.”  Tempel Morand says, “I like the idea of Berg for mayor but the Vigilance Committee would never go for it. They see his actions last Saturday as being detrimental to the long-term stability of the town. And according to the rumors around town their goal right now is the same as it was this morning, to kick Avery off of the Committee and replace him with Ashley King. No way they'd back him for any position.” 

Kate says, “Much as I'd like to see Mr. Berg as Mayor, I think he's a bigger asset as attorney Berg. And frankly it's what he wants. After Saturday he could use some time as just a plain citizen again. Is it possible for them to get Mr. Avery off the Committee? He hasn't committed any crime against them except disagreeing.” 

Jake asks, “Do you really need the Vigilance Committee backing or just enough representation of that side of the fence to bring the voters along. They have already lost one of their main issues, do they dare risk losing them all? Seems like Avery and Condon might be the best they can hope for given what just happened to them.” He chuckles, “I do not think he will print it but I suggested to Chumbley that Eaton actually voted with the other three when he said yes. That would leave Watkins in the minority on the issue. Seems to me we ought to be able to change opinions on what happened that night and how folks see Berg's actions.” 

Kate asks, Is it possible for them to get Mr. Avery off the Committee. He hasn't committed any crime against them except disagreeing.”  Forest Morand replies, “Oh, they can, they just have to go through the formal disciplinary procedures, which will take at least a week.”  The meal is concluded. Each of the three members of the Cattleman's Association ask Jake to pass on their compliments to Maria. 

Jake is silent for a moment. “I suspect you have not told us everything you had in mind when you wanted to get together early.”   Shaw says, “That is true, the reason I wanted to speak to all of you concerns that day out on the trail around ten weeks back. Up until now we've all let the Earps take the credit for those Cowboy deaths, but I'm thinking that it's time for the truth to come out, at least as far as my involvement. They did take my cattle so it was within my rights to get them back, and the King's already know about that too. That story would certainly help boost my reputation with the voters.” 

Jake says, “I only kept it secret to keep the ladies safe. Seems by now every surviving Cowboy Gang member must know the truth. Knowing the truth about it would help Chet as well. Telling only part of the truth will create more harm than good. If the others are willing, I have no qualms with you telling the story. Personally I just do not care to be seen bragging about it.” Jake laughs again, “If killing loads of Cowboy Gang types makes you qualified for office in this town, then maybe I should be mayor.” No sooner are the words out of his mouth when he holds up his hands saying, “I am only kidding. Nobody gets any ideas for me even running as dog catcher.” 

Kate nodded. “It should be safe enough now. There are still Cowboy Gang members around, but the gang itself seems to be in disarray. Enough that I doubt they'd be coming after us.”   Chester says, “And anyway, they know what we did to them. We can do it again if needed. If you all feel Condon is powerful enough to keep me from winning, I won't run. It's more important that the Vigilance Committee not win.” 

Forest Morand says, “Slow down boys, nobody is saying that you shouldn't run for office Chester, just that Condon won't support you. We actually have no idea what is going on with the Vigilance Committee at the moment, Condon and Watkins sure didn't seem ready to work together again. Anse King should be able to provide some insight at the meeting. One thing I'm sure about thought is that when Bill Watkins decided to take a swing at Manny Escobar that eliminated any chance he might have had of ever being elected mayor.” 

Shaw says, “About that day out on the trail, we should probably figure out what we want to say and then sit down with that reporter Angela Young. One thing is certain about that day, those rustlers had a stolen cattle from local ranches as well as a Gattling Gun stolen from the Army at Fort Huachuca. I doubt anybody will question what we did and it won't hurt either of our bids for office Chester.” 

Kate says, “Don't forget Chester, you also led the posse that took down Johnny Ringo. That's already known but it wouldn't hurt to circulate it again. We'll probably want to leave out the reason we were out there in the first place. Namely that the Cowboy's had snatched Chester and Nanuet on their way to Tombstone. This wasn't the first time we have helped someone recover stolen cattle. Remember the incident at the caves with that family the Cartwrights? We were with them and Ringo saw us.” 

Shaw says, “That works. We'll say that Chester was helping us get the cattle back and being an ex-soldier also recognized their weapon as being of non-civilian issue. I don't see Nanuet here, but we should play up his involvement too given that he's a non-human and we're trying to spread goodwill towards elves.”  Chester says, ”That works for me. I was scared when I saw the Gattling gun on the road to Tombstone. Lucky for me and Nanuet, the crew wasn't in a shooting mood. Don't forget me and Nanuet also brought in those Indian rustlers without anyone getting killed. Hunter got the official credit 'cause it happened outside of town. Renner and Flynn know what happened.” 

Morand gestures to Jeff and says, “What about Mills? The publicity could help with his organizing the fire company.” Emery Shaw makes an angry face but doesn't say anything. Jeff interjects, “Thanks, but that could also get the Army after me even though I didn't fire a shot that day. Please leave my name out of it. Last week's fire in Tombstone was all the publicity needed to help me get volunteers.”   Shaw says, ”OK. Suit yourself. I guess Fire Marshall isn't going to be elected by the public, then. Do you have a fire house for the wagon, yet?” 

Jeff says, “There's a municipal storage shed for the fire wagon over on the town lot. It's right next to both the Well's Fargo barn as well as Drover's Livery, and I have permission from the owners of both to borrow draft horse to pull it in the event of a fire.”   She says, “So then the town doesn't need to build one or get horses special for the wagon. If we're running together, we need a single platform.” 

Minerva speaks up. “I think that Senor Chester would make a fine candidate. I know that he is a good and decent man. Who listens to the will of the gods. I will certainly support his candidacy and I will encourage my congregation to do so also.”   Shaw says, “Okay, so tonight I'll propose myself for Mayor, Deputy Martin for Marshall and Manual Escobar for a Councilman position. We'll probably have to go along with whoever the Vigilance Committee wants for the other four Council positions.” Forest Morand says, “Yeah, but let me do the talking, you keep your mouth shut Emery. No point in alienating those other guys who want the Mayor slot.” 

Chester replies, “Thanks for the vote of confidence, priestess. It means a lot.” He says to the group, “Now what do we need to do to make this official?”  Jake shakes his head. “Senor Escobar alone will not get you the non-human vote. You stack too many Vigilance Committee candidates on the ticket and the town vote could get split three or four ways. You could end up with Mayor Fisk that way. If you can convince the Vigilance Committee to support some more moderate candidates that agree on some of their issues you will be far better off.” 

Forest Morand says, “I agree, Watkins shouldn't be on the ticket, Eaton won't bring in many votes either. We're probably stuck with Ashley Shaw and Zeb Cook. Frank Condon would actually be an asset after what happened this morning.”  Kate says, “I obviously don't much agree with Zeb Cook, but he and his wife showed good sense and an ability to compromise when it's needed. Mr. Condon would also be an asset.  Mr. Rixton spoke to me about possibly running for office. I know he's been very supportive of the school, kind to me, and seems to really care about the town as a whole.  I don't like the idea of Ashley King on the ticket but I suppose you can't have everything the way you like it. Those rumors could really drag the ticket down though.” 

Shaw says, “Well Mrs. Kale, you could make whatever suggestions you wish at the meeting since you're a member.”   Forest Morand says, “Yes, we were actually rather successful at getting most of the ranches to join our group. Definitely strength in numbers.”  Kate says, “Speaking of, you'll have to let me know what the dues are and any other obligations come with membership. I'd hate to fall behind.” 

Tempel Morand says, “We still have to work out some of those details. We didn't want to go ahead a form an Executive Committee until after all the members were present and could have a voice in deciding those things.”   Forest Morand turns to Kate and says, “It should be a good group. We have my Rocking-H Ranch, Shaw’s Lazy-S, the King’s Bar-W, Oldfield’s Circle-R, the Perez Ranch, your friend Flint Greymountain’s ranch named for his friend Pete and lastly your ranch. The only one who we asked that turned us down was Ned Philips who also opted to skip joining the town too.” 

Tempel Morand says, “We didn’t ask Nick Thayer’s Thayer ranch, Claude Buckley’s Crazy-8 or Denny Garuin’s Rattlesnake Ranch, as all three of those guys had strong ties with folks associated with the old Cowboy Gang.” Shaw adds, “Plus Thayer and Buckley and their ranch hands were all part of that lynch mob last weekend.” 

Kate says, “It should be a very interesting meeting tonight, then. I'm glad you were selective with who you invited. I'm likely to be the only woman and I might not have felt quite safe with the men from that mob there.”  Emery Shaw says, “Actually you won't be the only woman. Your partner Sonoma is also planning to attend. And Francesca Perez does more of the running the Perez Ranch than her husband Hosea or his father Ricardo so she will probably be there too.”   Kate says,  “Good. Sonoma does most of the running of our ranch too. I know horses, not agriculture, cattle or sheep.” 

Shaw says, “She wanted to attend, as did Flint. I thought it was important for you all to be there for the first meeting so a couple of my men have gone out to your ranch to keep an eye on things tonight when you're away.”   She replies, “You've thought of everything, thank you. We truly do appreciate all the help, today and in the past. I'm looking forward to meeting more of the ranchers.”  Forest Morand says, “Mrs. Kale, that is what the Cattleman's Association is all about. We honest ranchers need to stick together and help one another. The miners are here today and will be gone tomorrow but we're going to be around for the long run.” 

Chester says, “Good to see a spirit of cooperation here. Maybe it'll spread to the die-hards.” “My husband thought so too,” Kate said quietly. “That once the mines played out it would be the ranches that kept these town alive. What a shame he didn't come here instead of going to Tombstone.”  Kate was quiet then, staying in her own thoughts for a short time while the others continued to discuss the elections.   

Shaw says, “Well ladies and gentlemen, Forest and I have to be going. We should be over at the Cattleman's building when the new members arrive.” Tempel begins to stand up by this father says, “No rush son, stay and have dessert with these nice people. You can walk Mrs. Kale over to the meeting when you're done.”   On their way out the door Shaw tells Jake, “After the meeting I'll be back with whichever members wish to join me. And for that you'd better let me pay.” The two older men depart. 

Minerva rises also. “I must be going as well. I told Nakomo that I would pick him up when I was finished here. He is painting the interior of the town hall.” She walks around the table and hugs Chester before she leaves. “You will make a fine Marshall.”    Chester says, “Professor Pickering is giving a lecture there at seven. I know you were interested in the eclipse tomorrow. I'm sorry to miss it myself but I know you were interested in tomorrow's event, Miss Florencia. You might like to stay and hear it.” 

She replies, “Oh, is that this evening? I found his views quite interesting. I will stay and perhaps I can convince Nakomo to stay as well.” Chester tips his hat to the departing cattlemen. “Good night.”   He returns Minerva's hug warmly. He releases her and says, “Sounds like you're keeping Nakomo busy. That's a good way to keep him on the straight and narrow.”   

Kate says, “Yes. I would go, but it would be rude to leave during the lecture and I have to be at the meeting. It's an important day tomorrow and I'm glad the Professor is here to make sure everyone understands what is happening. The unexpected can cause panic sometimes. Another drink, Mr. Morand?” Kate asked politely. 

Minerva says, “Si, It is an important day tomorrow. I shall be spending it in the desert where I can worship uninterrupted and uninhibited ...” she shrugs her shoulders and smiles graciously. “But there is no reason for the people to fear this eclipse. The gods are pleased with the turnout of yesterdays voting. Nothing bad shall come of it.” 

Kate says, “You shook Dr. Eaton rather badly. He still voted against all races voting, but he was shaking something awful and he didn't look at all certain. I hope that's the push he needs to see things in a different light. It won't happen overnight, but we'll see.”  Minerva replies, “It was not I that shook up the Doctor. I was only the messenger. It is only a matter of time before his eyes are opened to what is right. Besides,” she says with a grin “he did not say 'no' when it was his turn to vote. The word that came forth from his mouth was 'yes'.” 

Kate replies, “Yes, Jake suggested that it could be taken as a yes vote. But considering Bill Watkins was there offering him physical violence I'm not so sure.”  Minerva exclaims, “Bill Watkins is but a gnat compared to the wrath of the gods.” She waves her hand as though shooing a fly. “It does not matter. The vote passed. The gods know what was in his heart. It is for them to decide his fate.”

Jake chats amicably with them for a while before going down stairs to manage the saloon and let Job have his game without distraction.  “See you around, Jake.” Chester says to Kate, “That might be interesting. I'll get Clarisse and come back. It's not often Luna upstages Helios.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-two, “The Cattleman’s Association Meeting”, Wednesday, May 31st, 1882, 7:00 P.M.*

Tempel Morand and Katherine Kale head over to the meeting. Forest Morand is greeting everybody at the door as they enter. She sees Emery Shaw inside chatting with Calvin Oldfield and Anse King. Ashley King is also present but his mother Rebecca is not.  Tempel Morand takes Kate around the room and introduces her to an older half-elf who she saw at the morning's meeting as Ricardo Perez and his Elvan daughter-in-law Francesca. 

Ricardo shakes her hand and says, “Ah yes, I've heard of you. You did the same thing I did over one-hundred years ago, made friends with the Apache instead of fighting them and then started up a ranch near their lands.” “It's always better to be a good neighbor and make a friend than to make an enemy. I was a bit surprised to learn that they keep a friendly eye on our ranch, but I am grateful. The opportunity came quite by accident, we were investigating a crime and followed the trail of some cattle rustlers onto their land. Lucky for us one of our companions was already known to the Apache. Their friendship has been invaluable.” 

Sonoma and Flint arrive. Forest Morand says, “Okay, it looks like we're all here. We might as well get started, there will be time for socializing afterwards. Everybody have a seat.”  He heads up to the front of the room and says, “I will act as Chair for today's meeting. We'll then alternate who is meeting Chair in descending order of ranch size. I'm figuring we should meet every three or four days until this election is resolved and then probably once or twice a month after that. 

The main purpose of the Sulfur Spring Valley Cattleman's Association is for us to come together as a unified force to impact life here in the valley for the better-meant of horse and cattle ranchers. During the next month that focus will be here in Promise City, but as time goes on I expect us to also have impact on the communities of Dos Cabezas, Tombstone, Galeyville, Willcox and Webb. 

In addition to being a political and economic force we will also work together for mutual protection of each other's lands and herds as well as to support one another with farm infrastructure projects including new fencing and barns where they are needed.  Some of you have asked about dues. We've come up with a dues structure that should be fair and reasonable to everybody as it is based upon the size of each herd, so that the larger ranchers will carry the brunt of the expenses. Essentially you'll be asked to contribute ten-cents a month for each horse or cow that you have after the first fifty. So for example, if you have one-hundred animals you would toss in a dime for the second fifty for a total of $ 5.00 a month. Each ranch will have one vote on all matters. Are there any questions?” 

Sonoma waits to be recognized “this Dues money, what will it be used for? the meeting space but what other things? Are we looking to use the association to improve breeding stock, focus our breeding lines, share information on feeding watering new ideas or is this just going to be a political group? I see the advantages in power by numbers but what kind of power are we looking for and where does the association stop and the individual begin? 

Forest Morand says, “This Association will be a democracy not a dictatorship. What the money will go for are whatever projects the majority of us support. We have seven ranches as individual voting members, so if four or more of us wish for something to be done then that is what will be done. 

My suggestion is that our efforts for this next month should be in continuing what began this morning, promoting a slate of candidates other than those who organized a lynch mob last Saturday and killed poor Mr. Hoover. Some of you dislike the Vigilance Committee, but I see working with them as our best opportunity to keep the cattle rustlers out of office, otherwise we'll split the vote of the decent folks in town. 

I know that they were originally going to put forth their entire Committee as candidates for office but due to the events of this morning I for one no longer see that as a viable ticket. By attempting to strike Manny Escobar I think that Bill Watkins would now be impossible to have voted into any office and I'm not sure what his relationship with Frank Condon will be going forward. But that's just speculation on my part. Anse, your wife works with that group, could you give us an update on where they stand?” 

Anse King stands and says, “Things got heated, that's for sure. Rebecca agrees that Watkins should no longer run for Mayor like he planned but they still wants to put him on the ticket for Councilman. They are thinking right now that Frank Condon would be the best candidate for Mayor.”  Morand says, “That has possibilities, the way that he walked from the room with Escobar should win him a lot of non-human votes. On the subject of Escobar, I suggest that we should encourage the Vigilance Committee to have him for a councilman position. He's worked for me for fifteen years and you saw earlier today how close he and Condon are.” 

King replies, “Watkins and Eaton will both object, but if that is the Cattleman's recommendation they might listen and it might fly. Frank would certainly go for it and having one non-human candidate on the slate would help dispel the perception that the Committee is anti-human. As for other candidates, my son Ashley here wants to be the Town Marshall. He just moved to town and has the enthusiasm for the job.” 

Calvin Oldfield speaks up and says, “The problem with that is those unfounded rumors surrounding the death of Ashley's wife.” Ashley stands up red faced and exclaims, “Lies! My dear wife died of sickness, Marshall Hollister investigated and proved that.” Oldfield says, “I said those were unfounded rumors, but Hollister is no longer around to reiterate that and we both know that Fisk will spread those rumors against the ticket.” 

Forest Morand says, “But we ranchers should have at least one candidate of our own. Emery Shaw has talked about turning the Lazy-S over to his children and moving to town. I think he's make an excellent Mayor.” King says, “They want Condon.” Morand says, “They also want our financial support and votes, we can at least propose Emery if that is our majority opinion. As for Marshall, I propose that Deputy Marshall Chester Martin be our candidate for that.” 

Anse King says, “Condon won't. He thinks Martin is a thief.” Emery Shaw says, “Cow Manure, Martin is an honest man and has done more to rid this county of the Cowboy Gang than anybody save for Wyatt Earp, and Martin has managed to do it within the law. Most people don't know anything about those detail yet, but I believe that Mrs. Kale can better enlighten our group.” Kate swallowed, suddenly struck with a bit of rare stage fright. Still her voice was clear and steady as she spoke. 

“Most of you already know that Deputy Martin led the posse that took down Johnny Ringo. I was with that posse and have first hand knowledge of the event. It was the early hours of the day the Sunday of the festival when we all set out. A tracker set by the posse had followed his men out of town Saturday night and we followed the trail. 

There were several Cowboys in the caves we tracked them to, and none escaped. What many of you may not know is that by the time he was killed Johnny Ringo had become a priest of Ares, as well as a practitioner of other magics. Deputy Martin was calm and cool under pressure, and despite Ringo's advantages with good tactics and leadership we were able to prevail. 

Another incident occurred at a ranch house quite a way from here. After the mistaken reports of Miss West's death, Deputy Martin and our friend Nanuet headed to Tombstone to stop Mr. Chumbley from printing the erroneous story. On the way they found the Cowboy ranch house, and Cowboys who were laying in wait for travelers along the road with a Gattling gun. 

The next day we raided the house, and no Cowboy survived to tell the tale. Mr. Shaw met us on the road on the way home and can confirm that it was not the Earps who cleaned out that nest. We allowed the Earps the credit of it since it enhanced the reputation of the lawmen as well as kept our names out of it and hopefully off the Gang's minds. The Shaws and the Kings both recovered cattle that day from the herd we removed from the burning farmstead.” 

Emery Shaw interjects “That's all true, except she left out the third battle. Me and my men didn't just meet up with them on the road, we also ran into another group of Cowboys led by Billy Claibourne. They were Hades-bent on revenge for what we did at their farmhouse but we prevailed. My daughter Trisha rode alongside Martin and they were the ones who shot and killed Claibourne.” 

Kate says, “That was a long day, but the Cowboys ended it a few men short. There have been numerous other times when Deputy Martin has stood up for our protection. Remember the day he took down Pony Deal? That's the act that earned him the Deputy job in the first place. Since he accepted that job he's taken it very seriously. You couldn't ask for someone more dedicated to the job.” 

Forest Morand says, “Alright then, we can propose to the Vigilance Committee Emery Shaw for Mayor, Chester Martin for Marshall and Manuel Escobar for Councilman. We'll also suggest that from among their number they do not have Bill Watkins on the ticket for council. Are there any other suggestions?” 

Anse King says, “Look, if you won't recommend my boy Ashley here for Marshall you have to at least support him for Councilman. He's moved to town and will be taking Avery's place on the Committee as soon as they can. If you don't support that my Becky will never go along with the other recommendations.” Emery Shaw interjects, “He has a point. Fisk will still use the rumor mill against the boy but it won't have the same impact as the position of the town's lawman. And that'll serve as a good bridge between the committees.” 

Flint Greymountain says, “Okay, so who will that leave on the ticket for the other three Council positions?” Forest says, “By default the other three Committee Members, Frank Condon, Zeb Cook and Doc Eaton.” Flint says, “Eaton? Who will vote for somebody as dour and cantankerous as him?”  Ricardo Perez laughs and says, “Eaton must really be at an extreme when a dwarf accuses him of being dour and cantankerous, given how most of them are.”  An uncomfortable silence fills the room until Flint laughs and slaps Perez on the back, exclaiming “Yeah, but we dwarves at least know how to drink and celebrate, I doubt Eaton does!” 

“Is there anyone the Vigilance Committee would accept beside Doctor Eaton? My concern is this. When the measles were going through last week he refused to treat the non-human children, and that's his right. However, when you leave anyone untreated you leave the door open for further infections. By leaving the non-human children without treatment he risked spreading the disease further to other humans whom he did wish to protect. I worry that he will end up not considering the best interests of the town in trying to stick to his deep-seated beliefs.” 

Ashley King stands and says, “How do you know that he wasn't serving the best interest of the town by doing that? Eaton knew that Father Valdez was here and would see to the needs of the Elvan children. Those kids would have been far more comfortable with Valdez, who they knew, than a human doctor with a poor bedside manner who they didn't know. And cooperative patients lead to a much better result. If Eaton had been the ONLY healer in town I have no doubt that he would have treated everyone.” 

Kate says, “It's quite possible that you are absolutely right, and I certainly agree the Elvan children were probably more comfortable with Mr. Valdez. But I do not know if you're right. All I can know is what I have observed for myself.  I won't make a large issue out of the Doctor being on the ticket, I just don't feel he's going to give it any kind of boost. Overcoming negative first impressions is a difficult thing, and that poor bedside manner Mr. King mentioned has made plenty of them. It just seemed to me there must be someone acceptable with a nature more suited to politics.” 

Ashley is about to respond further but is stopped by his father. Anse King turns to Kate and says, “Jim Eaton is a good man and is probably the best surgeon west of the Mississippi River. He learned his trade in the military where being friendly with the patients wasn't the priority, saving lives was.  He believes in law and order, and yet last Saturday he was up all night long spending close to nine hours on his feet operating on four of those idiots who refused to listen to the lawmen and he saved them all. Two of those fools should have had limbs amputated due to the damage but Jim spent hour-after-hour using all of his skills to prevent that, to save people whose views and actions he detested. 

He also saved the life of the Archbishop from Philadelphia back during the festival. That Mrs. Kale is the man who WILL get the good people in the town to vote for him.” Forest Morand says, “Katherine, we're not recommending that Eaton be on the ticket, that's the Vigilance Committee's decision to make. We're probably already overstepping our boundaries in suggesting that Bill Watkins be off the ticket. We can justify that since Watkins made a jackass out of himself in front of the town, Eaton has not.” 

Francesca Perez stands and says, “I disagree. The Priestess publicly declared that Jim Eaton was a blasphemer, voters will remember that.” Emery Shaw says, “Okay everybody, calm down. We need to decide exactly what it is we want to recommend and then vote on that.”   

Kate says, “I apologize, I didn't mean to start a ruckus. If we are going to help present a slate of candidates I want it to succeed. I have never heard anything but good about the Doctor's surgical abilities, nor his dedication to the patients he treats. My concern was that he might not be the best candidate; my example was poorly chosen.  I do not know the Doctor because he does not wish to know me. I must gather what I know from others. Today I must gather it from the Misters King and trust that their knowledge is greater than mine. 

I am comfortable with the recommendations that we've already discussed.” The recommendation it put to a vote and passes. Forest Morand spends another half-hour going over proposed rules for how meetings can be conducted, most along the line of Robert Burn's 'Roberts Rules of Order', although he suggests that they can be less formal given the smaller more intimate group of participants. 

The topic of food and beverages comes up. Anse King states that he wishes for the meetings to be 'dry', in that alcoholic beverages will not be served. Emery Shaw says, “Fair enough, I find that business is best conducted by those who are sober. But once the meeting is over I will take whoever in this meeting wishes to join me over to the Lucky Lady where I will buy the first two rounds of drinks.”  With that the business is quickly concluded. Ashley and Anse King decline to take Shaw up on his offer but the others assembled decide that drinks are in order. 

Meanwhile, Minerva strolls over to the town hall and finds Nakomo covered in paint and hard at work. She waits for him to finish and the two go home and Nakomo prepares the evening meal. Once the meal is finished Nakomo insists on cleaning up and they return to the town hall for the professor's lecture. 

The Town Hall has around sixty people in it already when they arrive. Frederick Seagram goes to the podium and first introduces himself as the father of Katherine Kale who runs the Niles Hoover Memorial School. He then introduces his friend from Harvard. 

Professor Pickering takes to the podium and begins “Tomorrow at approximately 11:45 in the morning we will be privileged to see a truly remarkable sight, a Solar Eclipse. A solar eclipse occurs when the Moon passes in front of the Sun and obscures it totally or partially. This configuration can only occur at New Moon, when the Sun and Moon are in conjunction, as seen here from Earth. A total solar eclipse is considered by many to be the most spectacular natural phenomenon that one can observe.”  

He continues on, differentiating between a total eclipse, annular eclipse, hybrid eclipse and partial eclipse emphasizing that what they will witness is a total eclipse, the rarest of all these events.  He explains that the total eclipse is a result of one of the most remarkable coincidences in nature, the Sun lies about 400 times as far from Earth as does the Moon and the Sun is also about 400 times the diameter of the Moon. As seen from Earth, therefore, the Sun and the Moon appear to be about the same size in the sky. Because the Moon's orbit around Earth is an ellipse rather than a circle, however, at some times during the month the Moon is further away, and at other times it is closer to Earth, than average. 

The lecture continues for around a half-hour at which point he then asks for questions. Minerva listens to the lecture and when the Professor asks for questions she politely raises her hand and waits to be recognized. When she is called upon she stands and addresses the Professor. 

“Gracias Professor, Your lecture is very informative. It is quite wonderful that the gods have arranged the universe in such an orderly fashion for us is it not?” She smiles. “They have given us the seasons so that we know when to plant and harvest. They move the stars across the heavens to mark time and guide our journey and they have given us the night and the day so that we can order our lives accordingly, working and resting in turn. 

But It is indeed a rare gift when day and night are joined together as one and the Goddess of night steps forward and overshadows Apollo’s dazzling demeanor. His vanity does not often allow the gentler gods to take the stage before him dimming the light of his beautiful blond hair.“ She looks around the room and continues to smile gently. “Our crops shall surely flourish when the Goddess Diana is able to survey the hard work of the farmers in the light of His day. When she clearly sees how we honor her with our labors she shall surely bless us all with a bountiful harvest. 

But it is also important that the people understand that Apollo will not allow Diana to have the limelight for very long and when he pushes her aside those who are caught openly gazing upon her may be punished when he sees the adoration for Her in their eyes. He has been known to remove the sight of those who dare look directly upon a god of Olympus, misconstruing it as ego. But it not meant to be disrespectful. It is our human nature that compels us to witness such a miraculous event and so we shall despite the risks. Do you have a suggestion as to how the people can bear witness to the gods glory without risking their mortal sight, Professor?” she says and sits back down, folding her hands in her lap. 

He replies, “Indeed I do, I have some refractive viewers that will permit the person to see the phenomena from a sideways angle, similar to looking in a mirror. It should cause no harm to the eye. I brought a hundred or so of those viewers with me. I plan to distribute them to the children who I will be lecturing to tomorrow morning, whatever are left can be distributed to whoever is interested.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-three, “A Silent Competitor”, Wednesday, May 31st, 1882, 7:30 P.M.*

Back at the Lucky Lady, Jake explains to Marshall Berg that Ruby is out of town for a few days.  He asks Berg about his plans for the election, wondering if he has considered running for any office.   Berg replies, “No, not at this point. If the future sheriff ever needs to assemble a posse I might be convinced to temporarily wear a Deputy badge, but I have no plans to be a permanent lawman again.”

When Job has a break during his game Jake waves him over.  ”Marshall Berg wants to talk to us about something.”  Turning to Mitchell Berg Jake asks, “Is this official business?”   He replies, “Yes, but for Attorney Berg not Marshall Berg. We'll want to go somewhere private to discuss this.” 

“There are several empty rooms upstairs,” Jake says and takes them up. “So what does Attorney Berg have to say?”  Berg states, “I have been approached with an offer from one of the other attorney's in town, an offer for young Mr. Hoover for his share of this establishment.  The other attorney won't reveal the name of his client, nor did he even want me to disclose his own name.   

I'm going to have to present this to the young man, it's a legitimate offer and one that would establish a sizeable enough college fund for the boy, in keeping with the terms of Nile's last will and testament.  But before I did I wanted to give you a heads up, so that you may start to consider making a counter offer.” 

“Thanks Mitch, I appreciate the warning.” Jake looks at Job, “I cannot imagine that anyone who is afraid of revealing their name would be a good partner. I am willing to put up money to help purchase his share, or for that matter put up enough to buy him out.” Jake scratches at his beard and asks Berg, “Was the lawyer Hamilton Fisk?” 

Berg replies, “As I said, I'm not at liberty to say. Nor can I really disclose to you the amount of the offer, but it's more than Nile's original investment and probably less than that share of the Saloon is worth today given all of the improvements to the building. So I'm going to recommend to the boy that he turn the initial offer down.   

I've drafted a letter for young Hoover's mother about Nile's death and will have to appraise of her this too.  Stanley Barker is writing her a letter to include in the package as well to assure her that the boy is safe and being watched out for.  We might want to get Miss Florencia to write a note also, as the boy's mother is currently studying to be a Priestess of the same church so it might be helpful for her to mention that she's also helping to look after the boy.” 

“Mitch, you are still my Attorney in matters where your official duties are not in conflict. I am not interested in a secret partner nor do I want to see the boy hoodwinked out of what Niles intended. Deliver this offer to the boy; Job and I will agree to what we think the Saloon is worth today and I am willing to pay him ten percent more than that and we can sign the papers immediately. After that he is welcome to hang around Lucky Lady the summer and stay with the Barkers as long as they will have him.”  
“Niles wanted him to have a college fund, and that should do it for him. What do you think Job? Is the whole thing worth $5,500 now? You can go in on that with me if you care to.”   Berg says, “I'm not comfortable with making any final decision until the boy's mother is contacted about this, but it sounds like I made the right decision coming to the both of you.  Let's not discuss actual dollars yet, I'll just let his mother know that an outside offer has been made as well as a counter-offer from Niles Hoover's partners.”

Jake sighs, “As you will Mitch, I know you have the boy’s best interests at heart.” Jake rises and shakes his hand, “Do not let someone less well meaning twist your propriety around to gain some advantage over us or young Bert.”  They head back to the main room and Berg departs.

A while later Jake Cook sees the fairly large group enter the Lucky Lady where they are seated at two of the larger tables, seated by gender.  One table has seated at it Emery Shaw, Forest Morand, Tempel Morand, Calvin Oldfield and Ricardo Perez. The other table has Katherine Kale, Sonoma Figures and Francesca Perez. Flint Greymountain bypasses both tables and goes directly to the bar when he makes himself at home atop one of the barstools. 

Jake approaches the table with the men and asks, “Well Mr. Shaw, did your meeting go well?”   He replies, “As well as can be expected Jake. The Cattlemen will be recommending both myself and Mr. Escobar for Councilman positions and Deputy Martin for the Marshall Job.  We'll also be making a recommendation that Mr. Watkins not be on the Law and Order ticket.”  
Jake says, “Seems like progress but I think you still have much work ahead of you. Let me know if you need some assistance.” When they are done talking, Jake goes about the business of running the saloon for the evening.

Kate was crushed a slight annoyance at the separation of the group by gender, instead focusing on the opportunity to get to know Miss Perez without so many people present. Instead of a drink she only asked for a cup of tea.    “Well, I stuck my foot in my mouth tonight but I did learn a bit about the King men. Despite what they said, I still have my doubts Doctor Eaton would treat me if I had need. But perhaps I'm being unfair.” 

Francesca says, “No, you're not.  The Doctor does not like anybody except humans and he has made that very clear.  Presently one-fifth of this inner town is non-human. When you add in the populations of the outlying ranches, farms and mines that are joining you get somewhere between one-quarter and one-third.  I doubt that a single one of those individuals will vote for Eaton. And the frequent customers of the Long Branch, Gay Lady and Palace Saloons won't vote for the Vigilance Committee at all.  I fail to see how that becomes a majority.” 

“It doesn't, but I think Mr. Shaw wants to avoid pushing too far and having the Vigilance Committee refuses any of our ideas. You saw how touchy the King men were tonight, and after what happened today the committee will be feeling defensive. Thankfully you don't have to vote for an entire slate of candidates. Mr. Rixton was thinking of running for an office and I'd far rather see him in a council seat than Eaton. At least we have good reason to suggest Bill Watkins not run for anything.  I'm wondering if I should offer basic reading lessons to adults over the next few weeks. I think people would be more likely to choose a slate if they have a hard time reading the ballot.” 

Mrs. Perez replies, “I think that is a good idea but the problem will be getting people to admit that they are illiterate.  You should talk to Judge Isby.  Once the candidates are all known he should be able to put together a sample ballot.  Perhaps you could hold several voter information nights at the Town Hall, maybe devote a different night to each of the different offices and have each candidate speak on their views.  In conjunction to that you could display an oversized version of the ballot and walk them through it. That way everybody will understand but be able to save face as their purpose for being there would be to hear from the candidates rather than learning how to fill out a ballot properly.” 

“That's a much better solution, and good for everyone. I know I'd like a chance to hear all the candidates speak. I have no idea how many people in town are illiterate, or how many can read and write their first language but not in English. This is certainly going to be a challenge.  Where is your ranch, Mrs. Perez? Ours is so close to town I don't often get much further out.” 

She replies, “I know, your ranch and that of the dwarf are around a mile to the southeast near where Pine Creek begins.  As the crow flies our ranch is around two-and-a-half miles west of yours although that small mountain immediately west of your ranch would prevent you from getting there directly.  That same mountain is where Five Mile Creek begins, which is what irrigates our ranch lands although the upper end of our ranch is also fed by a tributary from Pine Creek.”

Kate replies, “Even going around that mountain it wouldn't be so far to get to. I wish I had more time to devote to the ranch, but with the school now it will be some time before I can really focus. Thank heaven for Sonoma,” Kate said and smiled over at her. “By the way, with the Committee for Racial Equality sponsoring the school now, I'll have a $35 a month salary to contribute to funds for the ranch.” 

She looked back to Mrs. Perez and asked, “Do you think some of the other ranchers would be willing to play host to schoolchildren now and then? We want them to have hands on experience with different ways of making a living.”    Francesca replies, “Well, our two ranches are by far the closest to town, it would be harder to get to the others.  My father-in-law started ours up around a hundred or so years back. He was born here, just as both of his parents were.  Ricardo's folks were two of the half-elves who Mr. Escobar spoke of in his conversation with Mr. Condon.” 

“That is a point. I just don't want people to think we're getting free labor from schoolchildren. I thought if we went to other ranches as well it would dispel that.  I was very impressed with Mr. Escobar. Pedro had spoken of how Mr. Condon used to be a friend to the elves and half-elves in the area, and I had intended to go remind him of that. Now I'm glad I didn't. And what he said resonated with more than just Mr. Condon.   Do you know him at all?”

Francesca replies, “Who? Mr. Condon or Mr. Escobar?  Actually, I know both but especially the Escobar's.  They have been best friends with my husband's family for centuries.  I only moved into the area around forty years back, that is when I met Hosea.    Back when Cochise declared war on all non-Apache we had to leave our homes or risk being killed.  Thankfully Mr. Shaw had a well-manned ranch that was defendable, they invited our two families and a few others in to live with them. We were there for nearly a full twenty months, it was the only ranch in southeast Arizona who survived the Apache onslaught.  I gained great respect for the Shaw family during that time.  I'm sorry you never met Vicky, she was quite a woman. 

As for Condon, Frank and Morgan were among the first humans to settle in the town when Elton Hubbard discovered silver at his Breakheart Mine.  Hosea and I could ride into town three or four nights a week for dinner and dancing at the El Parador and the Condon brothers were there every night.  It's safe to say that I danced with each of them at least a hundred times.” 

Kate says, “I would have liked to have known Mr. Shaw's wife. From what I've seen of himself and his daughters she must have been a special person.  I can't imagine so many people together on the ranch for nearly two years, constantly afraid of attack. Thank goodness the treaty held a few months back.   Those must have been precious days; before there were many humans here and everyone knew each other. The El Parador being the hub of activity for the town, human or elf. I wonder what happened to break Mr. Condon away from those he'd called friend.” 

Francesca replies, “I wouldn't know, as the town grew we spent less and less time here.  We've also been very busy with the ranch. Our main focus is to raise bulls to breed with the cattle on both the Lazy-S and Rocking-H ranches.  With the help of Mother Jiminez we have some of the most virile animals in the country.   

As for the Condon's, I know that Morgan is still close to the Elven families in town and after today I would imagine that Frank will again too.  We need to do what we can to keep reminding him of who his true friends are.  Maybe I should stop by his bank tomorrow and invite him to the El Parador for another dance.” 

Kate smiled. “That sounds like a good idea. I think Dorita and Pedro would be glad to see him again, and Mr. Gonzales too. They make people family, and it hurt them to have him abandon them.  Speaking of friends, I'm glad to have met you today. I hope we'll see each other more often. I think it's time I made a few more friends.” 

She smiles and says, “Thank you. I've wanted to stop by and visit your ranch, maybe lend a hand....” She then turns to Sonoma and says, “But I was personally told by your Grandfather, young lady, that you wanted to prove to everyone that you could do this on your own.  I'm glad to hear that you have been succeeding.”

Kate says, “Stop by just to visit, although if you really want to lend a hand we won't refuse you. I'd be glad to see you here in town as well.   Sonoma has been amazing; doing so much with so little help.”

Kate continued to talk with Mrs. Perez and Sonoma for a while, but leaving the gentlemen to themselves. She wasn't quite comfortable that Mr. Morand had called her by her first name during the meeting, but things were different here and she could not expect the same level of formality she would have encountered back East.  At about nine-thirty she went back over to the El Parador and spent more time with her family, heading back to her house at eleven to be up and ready for school in the morning.

Over at the Town Hall, once the lecture ended the audience had mingled.  Chester and Clarisse mingle with the crowd. He says to Clarisse, “Did you like the talk? I couldn't follow it all, but it's nice to have interesting people come to town. I can't shake this sense that the eclipse is a bad omen, though.”   Clarisse says, “It isn't a bad omen unless the Priestess says that it is, and she hasn't said that.”

”That's true. It's just that the moon blocking the sun feels unnatural. It shouldn't get dark during the day.” He sees Nakomo standing off to the side of the room. “Hey there Nakomo. That was some lecture. How are you settling in? Anyone hassling you?” 

Nakomo hesitates for a moment wondering if he can trust the Deputy. Knowing that he is a friend of the priestess he decides that that he is safe to talk to. “I had difficulty accepting his explanation. The Yavapai believe that it is the sun god that watches over us in the sky and my father taught me that it is the god Apollo. This professor does not seem to believe either. I hope he does not make the gods angry with his lack of faith. Senorita Minerva's explanation helped a bit.” 

“No, I am not being hassled. Everyone... well mostly everyone, is being very kind. There are some who do not like me because of my Yavapai blood and others who shun are because of my human blood. I wish it were not so. The priestess still won't let me go out on my own. And I am tired of being cooped up.” He looks at him shyly as an idea occurs to him. Would you take me out sometime? I could be a help to you,” he says hopefully.

Chester says, “I... I guess I could show you what the town has to offer. The priestess is right in not letting you out alone yet. It hasn't been long since that mob wanted to string you and your friends up. Give them some time to realize that you don't mean any harm. Did you have anything thing in mind, or do you just want to see someone else for a change?” 

Nakomo replies, “I would just like to see something other than the jail, courthouse, town hall and Priestess's home.  I did get to go out into the desert for a short while but otherwise that's all I've been to in town. I'd feel same in the company of a Deputy, and my cousin Nanuet indicated that I can trust you.” 

Chester replies, “Fair enough. I'll be free tomorrow night. Clarisse is singing at the Lucky Lady then, so we can go there. If gambling's more your style, then there are faro and poker games in a number of places, too.”  Nakomo says, “That would be nice Deputy Martin. I haven't seen much of the human world. If Miss Townsend sings half as beautiful as she looks, then it'll be a good evening.” 

Clarisse blushes. “That was nice of you to say, Mr. Nakomo. Thank you.”  Chester slaps Nakomo on the back and says, “Then it's settled. I'll come get you at the Priestess's house. Good night, Nakomo, Minerva.”   Chester and Clarisse go dancing at the Gay Lady. Afterwards he drops her off at her place and he turns in for the night.

Friedrich and Amelie Seagram find the town's Priestess in the crowd and approach her. “Miss Florencia, what a pleasure to see you again. I wonder if it would be possible to have a word?”  Minerva turns and greets them cheerfully shaking hands and introducing her ward. 
“Hola, Senor, Senora. May I introduce Nakomo? It is he that we must thank for this beautiful paint job.” She says motioning to the newly whitewashed walls. Nakomo stands silent looking a bit awkward but pleased with the praise. He bows slightly in acknowledgment when the introductions are made. 

”Si, I have a few moments. How may I assist you?”  Amelie looked up at her husband as he said, “It's about Katherine truth be told. Last time she visited she gave us some... unusual news. After what happened at the meeting this morning there's no question of your connection to the gods. I have faith in the gods and the miracles they can bestow, but these last months have been hard for Katie and I'm not certain what her state of mind might have been. Mr. Gonzales suggested you might be able to give us some insight.”

Mineva nods in understanding. “Your faith is commendable as is your concern for your daughter.” she places her hand over theirs. “You may rest assured that the gods did intervene in this miraculous event and that she was indeed visited by her beloved Thomas.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-four, “Shooting at the Crazy-8”, Thursday, June1st, 1882, 7:30 A.M.*

Wednesday night was uneventful for Jake Cook. Jake had let Job run the game tonight instead to make up for all the time Jake has missed. Jake used the night to get to know Job's cousin Al. He spent some time telling her about the saloon routine, customers and some of the people in town to watch. ”It is not very often that we have trouble, but if we do everyone is usually good about lending a hand... or gun. We try not to shoot customers, “Jake adds with a wink, “especially the ones that are free with their money.”  Al Brower did not come by to get drunk with Jake, so he closed up the saloon and heads home. Jake laid awake in bed for a while in an unfamiliar state, alone and sober, before finally succumbing to sleep.  In the morning he rises early and keeps himself distracted by again helping out at the saloon.

Chester is eating breakfast at the Lucky Lady on Thursday morning when Marshall Berg enters and joins him at the table. He says, “Take your time, we'll head out to the Crazy-8 Ranch whenever you're ready.”  Chester replies, ”I was just finishing up, Marshall.” Maria comes out to take away the dishes. “Thanks Maria. It was good as always.” She says, “Gracias, Senor Martin. Buenos dias, Senor Marshall.” 

Chester grabs his jacket from upstairs and meets Berg by the stables. Chester saddles Lookout and mounts his horse. “Marshall, who all lives out at the Crazy-8?  I've never been out there.” Berg says, “I wasn't sure myself so I went to see Judge Isby, on Monday he had the officials do that population survey on the outlying ranches. 

Buckley has four hands listed, three of whom were with Buckley last Saturday with that mob. One of them was Carsten Block, who I had managed to put to sleep with the magic of my first shotgun blast. Another one, Ken Wagner took a minor wound from Cassidy I believe. The third was Gordy Bryson, you disarmed him with your first shot. The last of Buckley's hands is Clifford Allman. Near as I can tell he was back at the ranch last Saturday.” 

Chester scratches his chin. “Interesting that three of Buckley's ranch hands were in that mob with him. Now I wonder if it had something to do with them getting wounded in the shootout. Maybe they blamed him.” Chester shrugs. “Just an idea. Who do you want to talk to first? I want to talk to the fellow who wasn't wit' the rest, Allman.”  Berg says, “None are in town right now, we'll have to ride out to their ranch to speak to any of them.” 

Chester asks Berg, “Where do you keep your horse? I'll ride over there wit' you.”  Berg says, “I don't one myself, I rent from drovers.”  The two lawmen reach the stables. Berg mounts his horse and they ride to the Crazy-8 ranch.    It takes around a half-hour to cover the twelve miles northwest. They see a dilapidated farmhouse in the distance with a series of corrals behind it. Smoke is coming from the farmhouse and they see a pair of horsemen over by the far corral. 

Chester points at the horsemen. “Let's go see who those two are.” They ride over to the horsemen. Chester calls out, “Hey there. Are you ranch hands for the Crazy-8?”   As they approach the two horsemen both unstrap rifles from their backs. Chester immediately recognizes one as the man who he wounded in the arm so must be the one named Bryson.  He also recognizes the other as the man who had shot him in the thigh. 

Berg says to Chester, “Uh oh, that other one is Denny Garvin. He works over at the Thayer Ranch.” Berg motions for Chet to stop the horse while they are still twenty-five feet away from the men. Bryson points his gun towards them but not directly at either one and says, “Come to finish what you started?” 

Chester holds out his empty hands. “Whoa, whoa there. We got business with Bryson and the other ranch hands here. We're just here to talk.” “Start talking,” Bryson says. Berg says, “I came out here to give you boys some bad news. Your boss Buckley was found dead in town yesterday afternoon. Any idea who might have done it?” “Yeah, the two of you” Garvin states. 

While they are talking another familiar face rides out from the house. Berg gestures and tells Chet “That's Ken Wagner.” Chester shouts, “Mr. Wagner. We've got some bad news. Can you come here for a second?” 

Wagner rides forward keeping his weapon holstered. The other two continue to hold rifles in hand. Wagner stops ten feet from the lawmen. Berg says, “As I was telling these other two, your boss Buckley was found dead in town yesterday afternoon. The Deputy and I are investigating the murder and any information the two of you can tell me would be helpful.”   Wagner replies, “We were all here yesterday, we don't know anything about it.” 

Chester says, “Well, in any case we got some questions for you. Do you know if your boss had any enemies? Anyone who'd want to kill him?”  Garvin says, “Yeah, the both of you. And Cassidy put a bullet in him last weekend too.”   Chester blows out a breath. “Yeah, we got that. You don't seem too torn up about your boss's passing. Listen, we don't really care that you were in that mob. Buckley was killed in town and we want to find the guy who did it.” 

Wagner says, “Then you're looking in the wrong place, we were all here.” Garvin swings up his rifle at Berg and says, “You boys have a hell of a lot of nerve heading out here after shooting us up. Give me one reason why we shouldn't send you to Hades right now.” Berg says, “How about because Judge Isby knows that we're out here right now and if we don't ride back soon he'll see you hang before the week is out.” 

Bryson swings his rifle up towards them and says, “Then we'll just have to make sure he winds up dead too.”   Chester glances at Berg, then at Bryson, “You'll still hang. What say we forget about what you just said and we'll ride on back to town?”   Bryson raises his gun and aims at Chet. 

A rifle files, but not from the gun twenty-five feet away. The sound of the shot was from a slight incline from perhaps up to a quarter mile to the west. Bryson slumps over in his saddle, the bullet having gone through his head from the forehead to the ear.    Chester draws both pistols and points them at Wagner and Garvin. “You didn't think we'd come out here without help, did you? Throw your guns on the ground and get your hands up.” 

Wagner raises his hands. Garvin shifts in the saddle looking in the direction of the hill. A rifle fires from there again, striking Garvin in the chest. Rather than penetrating though it deflects off. Garvin raises his rifle to take aim in the direction of the hill.   Chester yells, “Drop it Garvin. You got lucky once. Don't tempt the Fates.” 

Garvin drops the gun simultaneous to another rifle shot, this one hitting higher than the previous one and going though the center of the man’s neck. He reaches his hands up towards where the bullet struck and then the arms and hands collapse as he dies. Meanwhile, Berg moves his horse over between Wagner and the hill in an attempt to shield the man from future shots. 

Chester yells, “Damn it. Get him inside the farmhouse. I'm going after the shooter.” He spurs his horse toward the hill, trying to dodge from cover to cover. Chester keeps a gun in his left hand.  Berg and Wagner ride back to the farmhouse. Chester rides directly to the hill. When he reaches the crest of it he sees a single rider galloping off, now a quarter-mile distant and heading away. The rider has on a leather coat, dark hat and is atop of an Appaloosa horse. 

Chester stops and spits in the dirt. “Blast it.” He wheels Lookout around and rides back to the farmhouse. He meets Berg and Wagner there. Berg asks, “Who was it, Deputy?” Chester replies, “I don't know. He got away before I could reach him. He was wearing a leather coat and dark hat. His horse was an Appaloosa. Sound familiar to either of you two?” 

Neither Berg or Wagner recognize that description. They head back to the farmhouse where Clifford Allman is at. Berg asks about the remaining ranch hand, Carsten Block, as is told he is away on an errand. “An errand to where?” Berg asks, and is told “Galeyville.” 

Back in town, Jake Cook seeks out Darla Peacock.  She eyes him somewhat suspiciously when he saunters into her place, he has not often been there. After some charming and brief Jake-like pleasantries he gets down to business.  He begins the conversation, “I wanted to let you know that the Lucky Lady would be starting up a Faro table or maybe two. I do not know if that would have an impact on your business or not. It must be somewhat challenging to draw crowds in a small place. I know that we found it necessary to enlarge in order to fend off the competition from the other bigger saloons. I have been told that you have had some difficulty of late due to some boorish fellow and his friends making some of your regulars uncomfortable. When I heard that I got to thinking....” 

Jake sprouts a disarming smile. “Word is you are a mighty fine Faro dealer. So I wondered if you would like to come to the Lucky Lady and run our main Faro table? You would no longer have to worry about security or running a saloon. Your regular customers would not have to worry about any trouble, and you would likely enjoy many new customers from among the folks that come through a much larger saloon. We already have entertainment and will be renting rooms soon too. I bet you make most or your money right there,” Jake points to the Faro table, “anyway. Why not concentrate on that?” Jake spreads his smile again. “Is this something that might interest you, Darla Peacock?” 

She says, “And what about my fiance Michael George? Are you offering him a job as well? And for that matter what do you propose we do with our saloon?” Finance? Jake thinks to himself, I did not do my homework here. He decides to rely on the information that Job had given him and be as diplomatic as possible.   

He adds, “I am sure you could sell it, your next door neighbor would likely wish to expand his saloon. Helping the competition would not be in the best interests of the Lucky Lady though. It is a good size for a specialty store. This may well be another business opportunity. With all the newcomers to town recently a niche that needs filling is almost certain. If there was some other business that you or Michael were passionate about it might just be the right time. If not, I am always looking for business opportunities. 

If you were interested we could work together and find some unique talent in the newcomers and start something. I have the means to invest in it and would rather see that than it going to my competition. We do have an opening for a bartender. I was not going to be so presumptuous as to assume just because you were interested that Michael would be interested as well. Do you think he would like to join us too?” 

She says, “I will have to discuss this with him but I am definitely interested. I agree that Mr. Lumley would probably pay the most, but am not overly fond of him as his establishment has stolen most of our customers. Thank you for the offer Mr. Cook. When do you want an answer by?”   He states, “There is no rush to decide, you can have a few days if you need them. On the other hand, there is money burning in miners pockets and if you wanted to give it a try come by the Lucky Lady tonight.” Again Jake gives her a broad friendly smile and tips his hat. “I will let Job Kane know you are interested. Have a pleasant day.” 

Jake goes back to the Saloon and leaves Job a note about his conversation with Darla Peacock. Since it is early still, he decides to have a quick ride out to the mine. He casts about for someone to accompany him wishing that Nanuet was around. Not finding Chester, he looks for Jeff Mills, Job's cousin or some other friend of his that might be interested in passing the time. 

Since it is early still, he decides to have a quick ride out to the mine. He casts about for someone to accompany him wishing that Nanuet was around. Not finding Chester, he looks for Jeff Mills, Job's cousin or some other friend of his that might be interested in passing the time.   Job is busy with some new recruits for the fire company and Al Caine isn't around. But he finds a willing companion in Kate's brother Phillip. This is the young man's last night in the city and he very enthusiastically wants to see an operating mine. Phillip saddle's up Kate's horse and joins Jake for the trip. 

The five-mile ride out to the Fisk Mountain mine is uneventful. They approach the mine from the southeast, seeing the mountain silhouetted in the distance. The mining operations are not visible yet, being on the opposite side of the peak, but Phillip is curious about the long cigar-shaped balloon anchored in the valley between Fisk and Bowie Mountains. They see a group of twenty men gathered about and in the valley, some of which are armed, so Jake thinks it best to talk to his mining partners before approaching that bunch. 

They circumnavigate the mountain and Jake sees to his satisfaction that things have progressed nicely in the few weeks since he was last out this way. Wooden ramps and scaffolding have been erected to the upper elevation where the silver vein had been discovered and a cave twelve-feet wide, eight-feet high and fifteen feet deep has already been excavated. The ore has been brought down using baskets attached to pulleys. 

The dwarf Torvald MacNaulty approaches them and yells out “Hello Jake, good of you to stop by.” “Greetings partner.” Jake hollers back. They dismount and approach. “The improvements in the mine operations look impressive. Jeff Mills ideas seem to be working well and then some. You are well on your way to lining those deep pockets of yours with silver.” Jake chuckles. “Let me introduce Phillip Kale, he is Katherine's brother.”  Jake then says, “I just thought I would check in. I do not get out here often enough. Besides the obvious progress I see, how is everything?” 

Torvald says, “Well, I can't say that Mr. Mills had anything to do with this, what with the Government not letting him be involved with ore extraction operations.” He then winks at Jake and says, “But we were given some nice diagrams and blueprints that we used for this construction. One of our guards Sampson Hill gave us those, we just assumed that Hill drew them out. Really no reason to think otherwise. I suppose we could ask him, but he's not around now right now. He's taken a few days off for firefighter training.” 

Humphrey Lewis catches Jake's eye and comes over. “Hi Jake, How you doing?” They shake hands and Lewis says, “So far so good. You've probably only seen around $ 300 added to your bank account for your ten-percent share. That's because we still have most of what we took out here.” 

He points to an engine attached to a large boiling tank and odd-looking six-foot-square metal box. He says, “Torvald has been using that steam-powered crusher, he got it from a dwarven mining operation that went bust out in California. He figures that by doing some preliminary work out here we can cut down the amount of ore needing processed by the Silverbell Mining Company by half. We'll start sending what we've got into town early next week so the money will start to really roll in then.” 

Jake whistles, “You fellows never cease to amaze me. Give me a shout when things are ready to move and I will make sure it all gets there safe and sound. I noticed our new neighbors over there,” Jake indicates behind him with his thumb towards the large floating cigar. “Have they been causing any concern or are they a friendly lot?”  He replies, “Good neighbors so far. The land and balloon are owned by Arcade's Gang so I doubt anybody will try to mess with them. Their guards and ours share coffee and are on good terms, so I'm sure that mutual aide could be given if needed.  Those new guys over there right now are the balloon manufacturers. A German general runs that operation and they are now talking about moving their current factory in Mexico up here instead.” 

Jake asks, “Why move it here?”  He replies, “Near as I can tell. That newspaper publisher Morgan Arcadiam managed to convince them to do that. You'd have to ask him. This election seems to have accelerated the process though, seems that the General has ordered his five-dozen or so workers to get their butts here by 5:00 P.M. on Sunday in order to register to vote.” 

Jake laughs at that. “That will put a burr under saddles of Fisk AND the Vigilance committee. Speaking of that snake in the grass, he seems mighty anxious for the town to incorporate and to include all the land that he can. Anything that Hamilton Fisk is anxious for makes me uncomfortable. You have any ideas what he is scheming?” 

MacNaulty says, “He probably thinks he has enough votes to win, can't think of anything else. I'm just glad Isby is running things, he's one man who can't be bought.” Jake agrees with him and they talk for a little while before Jake asks if Phillip can get a tour of the operations. “He was fairly excited just to come out here.” Afterwards before they head back Jake asks if they need anything sent out from town. “We can celebrate at the Lucky Lady as soon as the next big batch is safely in the bank.”

Their short visit to the mine complete, Jake leads them back to town. They only tarry shortly to stare at the large floating object in the valley before exercising the horses a bit on the way back to Promise City. They part company at the stables, Phillip rushes to travel with his family to the ranch and Jake goes back to the saloon. 

He quickly bores there and meanders back to the house where he is equally as bored in little time. After wondering how to amuse himself for several long minutes, he is drawn to the safe and removes a letter. With a smirk he opens Kitty Trent's response to the possibility an inheritance. He examines it for some long minutes; an observer who did not know Jake's talent might assume it was casually. Then as suddenly as if a bell had rung, Jake withdrew some fresh parchment from the desk along with pen and ink and began writing. He practiced letters, words, distinguishing flourishes. He adjusted size, length and spacing of the strokes on the paper. Soon a stack of papers with nothing but gibberish upon them was a arrayed around him. The most recent of which looked strikingly like the graceful script of Evan Adair's concubine. 

It was now late in the afternoon, nearly time to eat and be ready to deal at the Lucky Lady. Jake carefully folded the letter and locked it safely away. He gathered his practice copies and placed them in the small kitchen stove and set them alight with a single word, “Indencie.” He decided that he would have a light meal of Maria's cooking and strode to the saloon, his mind exploring all the interesting things he could accomplish with a letter from Kitty Trent.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-five, “The Eclipse”, Thursday, June1st, 1882, 7:30 A.M.*

When Kate and the other two teachers arrive at the schoolroom on Thursday morning Professor Pickering is already waiting, carrying with him star charts, a mobile-like contraptions with painted balls of various size representing the planets and a telescope.

“Professor, you should have knocked on the back door, I'd have let you in,” Kate said as she relieved him of some of his burdens after opening the door. “I'm sorry I haven't been by to visit with you, it's been a surprisingly busy week. Thank you for coming.” 

Pickering replies, “Oh, not a problem. I figure I'll start off once the children are here, I should take around an hour to go over all of the basis. I'll leave you with the viewers. I'll have to spend the rest of the morning with my students, we'll be setting up on the hill east of town.” 

“Of course. I'm grateful you had any free time today at all. This is a rare opportunity, one they may never have again. And I have to admit, it pleases me to think you are here and not at the school the Vigilance Committee set up.” 

Ginnie pops in “hello professor I have some questions that you may be able to answer for me. I've been doing a multi variant analysis of the previous 100 years for contingency of eclipses and positioning in the ancient stone circles. Do you have any research that I may be able to look at that would coordinate the angles of the eclipse with the relation of the stone circle levels in specific positioning?”   

Pickering turns to Kate and says, “When I go to lecture to my students could I bring this one with me? She'll give them a run for the money.”   Kate replies, “If she wants to go,” she said and smiled at Ginnie. “I'd been tutoring Ginnie before the school started so she's a fair bit ahead. What do you think, Ginnie?” 

The girl replies, “I'd really like to talk to your students if that's OK Ma'am Kate. The level of the aura during the eclipse is something I'd like to have some more information about anyway and I'd really like to talk to the students as long as they don't think I'm just there as a tag-a-long little girl.”   Pickering replies, “Ginnie, by the time your third question is asked they will all realize that you are not just some little girl.”  Kate says, “It's perfectly fine with me, Ginnie. As I said, you're ahead in your studies and won't get behind because of missing half a day. Let me show you where to set up Professor. The children should be here soon.”   

She says, “Ok just let me go get some of my research and I'm ready to go whenever we're finished here.” Ginnie skitters back to her room in the house and pulls out two large bound books full of scribbling.   After Ginnie scampered out of the room Kate said, “Thank you for allowing her to go with you Professor. It's good to see her so happy, and she's never happier than when she's learning something new.” 

Within the next half-hour all of the students have arrived. Kate is pleased that they haven't lost any of the school's students since Tuesday. Pickering begins his lecture, and much to Kate's surprise, manages to simplify the presentation to one age-appropriate for his audience. He then gets out the viewers and has makes sure that every student personally knows how to use it before heading off with Ginnie.   He and Ginnie head up to the hill east of town. They set up immediately east of Main Street located between the tents immediately east of Kate's house and the corral and tent of the mustanger Hayes, east of the buildings between Main and South streets.

Knowing that they got to go outside to see the eclipse, it was difficult to get the students to settle down to their studies after the lecture. Instead of trying to move to another subject Kate let her group stay in science and took advantage of their excitement. She emphasized again the importance of using the viewers and not looking directly at the sun, and at about 11:15 gathered the children together for the short trip to the viewing area. 

Minerva shows up at the school and requests the loan of one of the Professor's viewers. She rides out to the desert to be filled with the spirit of the gods. 

Back in town outside the school Kate’s students see those of Pickering’s up on the hill. Pickering leaves the student to pass out his remaining viewers to townspeople who had attended the lecture in Town Hall the night before. Time continues onward. Rudy Baines son Richie points up and says, “Look, the moon is moving.” His observation is indeed correct as the moon slides over closer towards where the sun is. Ginnie states “remember to use the viewer you don't want to see this straight on” 

“Usually we can't tell the moon is moving because everything is so far away from it. With it so close to the sun in the sky we can compare its position and see the movement. But the moon is always moving, as is the sun.” Kate bustled among the students, making sure they had their viewers ready and were not looking directly at the sun. 

As the moon moved closer her heart began to race. Only a few months ago this would have been only a scientific curiosity to her, but today she also saw it as Diana ascendant and almost wished she could be alone somewhere to honor the goddess.  And the moon moves in front of the sun as this part of the world temporarily changes from day to night. 

Kate took her eyes off the eclipse itself for a moment to look at the world around her. It was not quite dark like the night would be, but there was on odd greenish cast to everything, as if a artist had washed thinned paint over it.  She looked back through the viewer and began to quietly say a prayer of thanks to Diana as the moon crossed over the sun. And the moon and sun continue to move in different directions, with the day returning. 

The light returned slowly as the two heavenly bodies separated. The children had fallen silent as the eclipse began, each looking through their viewer to see the moon cover up the sun. Once the two were totally separated again the children began to chatter excitedly. Kate took a deep breath, as if something had seized her and just now let go. It took a few minutes to get the children settled again and back outside the school. She had them come inside and put away the viewers, then released them for a late lunch.

When Minerva returns from the desert, she finds Nakomo has prepared another elaborate meal in anticipation of her arrival. “Mi Dios's, You are surely going to fatten me up with all of your cooking!” she laughs holding her hand to her stomach. The two eat, taking their time as they chat about the eclipse and how the gods might be feeling about the town of Promise City. 

After the meal Minerva bathes and changes into more festive attire, downing the creamy yellow gown that she has had made with the cloth that Katherine had given her on her birthday. It is quite elegant and hugs her bare shoulders, accentuating her dark hair and complexion. She twirls before the mirror and stops when she sees the sadness showing in her eyes. Giving in momentarily to her loneliness she whispers. “Ah, Mi Amor, I wish that you were here to see me in this dress. I do miss you so” she sighs, thinking of her absent lover. 

The afternoon proves to be anti-climactic given the noontime event. At Meghan's suggestion they end the day early at around 3:00 P.M. Kate's brother Henry is outside waiting when the last of the children leave. She smiled and gave her brother a warm hug. “I didn't expect to see you here. It's good though. What's going on?” 

Henry says to Kate, “We're all going to be heading out to your ranch whenever you are ready, to say our goodbyes to Tom. Then we'll come back to town for supper. I think that Dorita is cooking up something special since this will be our last night together for a while.” Kate sighed and gave Henry another squeeze. “I wish you could have stayed longer, or I could have had more time to spend. But for the rest of today I'm all yours. I'm going to miss you.” 

“And I'm going to miss you too Katie.” The Seagrams ride up soon with the double-seat carriage. Ginnie comes down from the hill and joins them in the carriage.   The ride out to the ranch is short and the family drove past the buildings toward the tree along the stream where Tom rested. As always, Kate grew quiet as they approached. Henry helped her down from the carriage and kept hold of her hand as they gathered around the gravesite. 

After a few minutes her father began a prayer; one Kate remembered from many years ago when she was young. She'd heard it again at Mr. Emerson's funeral back in Boston, and it brought a comforting familiarity that said at last she was not alone in her grief. Quiet tears fell from her eyes as they were gathered there. 

Kate then hears her mother's voice gasp. She looks up and sees the loose dust swirling together near the grave. More dust joins it clumped together with grass and tumbleweeds. It eventually ends in the shape of a female centaur. All present then hear a female voice speak within their heads.   Kate barely kept from gasping herself. “Storm. I thought I wouldn't see you again,” Kate said. “I'm glad I was wrong.” 

The voice says, “Although their prayers are earnest your family still has questions in their hearts and minds. I am here to sooth those doubts.” Storm turns to Kate's family “The goddess Diana has sent me to assure you that the child your daughter carries is her husband's child. He has moved onto the Elysian Fields and wishes you life and love. Move on for life continues. The goddess is pleased with the way you have not taken her protection or gifts for granted.” 

Friedrich's voice shook slightly as he spoke. “The Priestess Florencia assured us of the truth, and I thought I believed her. I believed my faith was stronger.”   Amelie's eyes were wide as she stared at the apparition, then over at her daughter as if she could see the miracle glowing around her. “Thank you,” Kate said simply and Henry squeezed her hand. “There is nothing I value more than her gift and I will protect him with all I have. I am moving on with life, but I always carry Tom with me, it would be impossible not to. I know he still hears me and I hope he's proud.” 

The voice says, “He does and you will make him proud. I must take leave of you now, your friend Nanuet has need of my council.” With that the form begins to dissolve back into the dust, grass and tumbleweeds from which it was made.  “What manner of place is this?” Amelie breathed after the apparition dissipated. “Who was that, Jacqueline?”  Kate answers, “Storm Goldeneye. I met her the day I traveled to Promise City. She was killed the next day. She found Tom's spirit trapped in Tombstone and cared for him, showed him how to move on. The gods of the wood elves and the Apache joined Diana in bringing him to me. I owe her much.” 

Henry embraced her, his arm still in its sling making his hug feel oddly like their father's. Several times he tried to speak but stopped. “I know,” Kate said simply. A moment later Phil replaced his brother, laughing in her ear as he lifted her feet off the ground. Once he let go her father was there with his gentle embrace and tears in his eyes. “I love you, Katie,” he whispered, his voice hoarse. “And so do the gods.” She only nodded against his chest and said, “Diana does.” 

Lastly she went to her mother who still seemed to be having trouble comprehending what she had just seen. Amelie was the only person with whom Kate had shared her fears that she might be barren, and only she could really understand the magnitude of what awaited her daughter. “When one is meant to be a mother a way is found,” she said simply as Kate hugged her. “Every child is a miracle.” 

They stayed gathered by the grave for a few more minutes and until Kate reminded them that Dorita was likely waiting for them in town. After their final good-byes to Tom the family climbed back into the carriage and drove back for their last night together until some far away night in December. 

The Seagrams made a quick stop at Katherine's house to let her change her dress. Ginnie would know to come to the El Parador for dinner since Kate rarely attempted to cook that particular meal. Once they dropped off the buggy at Drover's they walked over to the warm and inviting Cantina and found a table.  Conrad Booth soon joins Kate at the table with a wide grin on his face. 

He tells her “Dorita's planning for tonight to be special.” Kate replies, “It's already special, you're here,” Kate smiled. “I haven't seen enough of you lately.”  He replies, “What can I say, your brother Phillip has been monopolizing my time. I was thankful that your friend Jake took him off my hands for a few hours earlier today. But I'm all yours tonight, I took the night off to be here.”  “You won't have to leave early,” Kate said, obviously pleased. “The other Kate in your life will be jealous.” 

Others begin arriving, including the Tolucca Family, the Escobar family, the Brown family, Cole Rixton, Meagan O'Hara and her four oldest children, Michael and Patrick Seawell, the Caudell family and Mitchell Berg.   With each new arrival Kate become more surprised and pleased. “Dorita's planned a real party, hasn't she? So many people just for us?”  He replies, “Your family has made a lasting impression on this town just as you have. Dorita and Pedro wanted to give them a grand send-off. Sandra Wainwright should be along soon to play piano for the group.” 

As they are chatting others arrive, including Neil Cassidy, Emery Shaw and his daughter Ellen, Jeff Mills, Rufus Davis and his fiancé Anita Ramirez, Julia Barbeau who joins the Seawells, Derek Avery who joins Liza Brown and her family, and then Kevin and Mary Kelly. The tables are all filled and many people are standing at the bar and long the far wall. Others sit down on the stairwell up to the second floor. 

Dorita, Sonoma, Carlos Ramirez, and Pepita Alvarez come out from the kitchen with platters of food for all of the guests while Jose Ramirez and Pedro make sure that everybody's glasses are filled with either wine or juice.  

Several times as the Cantina filled up with friends Kate had to wipe her eyes. She drank only juice as the glasses began to be passed around. She wasn't even sure where to go first, so she made her way over to Rufus Davis to congratulate him on his wedding plans.   He thanks her and introduces her to Anita. She smiles and says, “It is good to finally meet. My younger brothers Jose and Carlos have mentioned you often.” 

Kate says, “They have? I wouldn't have thought I had done much worth mentioning. They were both very kind to me while I lived here. As much as I enjoy having my own home I often miss living here. But you will have your own home together soon. Where will you be living?”   She replies, “We have a small home near here already, next to Mother Jiminez's house.   Kate replies, “It seems I should have known that, I don't know where my mind has been lately. I'm sure you'll be very happy. I'm looking forward to the grand event on Sunday.” 

She then sees notices that Frank and Morgan Condon have come in through the back door and sit down with the three Escobars.  The presence of Frank Condon surprised her a bit but knew it would please Dorita and Pedro. She made her way over to the Elven woman. “Dorita this is wonderful. Please, let me help.”   Dorita replies, “Oh don't be silly, this night is for you to spend with your family.”  Kate leaned over and kissed her cheek. “You are part of my family as well. I hope you'll find some time to show these people how dancing is really done.” 

She says, “I will, now that our musicians have arrived.” Dortia gestures to Don and Sandra Wainwright who have just walked in. Don is carrying a fiddle and accompanies Sandra as she heads over to the keyboards. Estaban Fuente comes out of his room carrying his guitar and joins them.   “Good!” Kate said and squeezed her hand, then nearly skipped over to the piano where her friend was about to begin playing. “Sandra, thank you. There are plenty of musicians here tonight, so promise me you and Don will dance lately. Hopefully things will calm down soon and we can have a cup of tea together.” 

At the Lucky Lady, Jake finishes his meal and makes the short distance back to his house to change into his poker outfit, black linen pants topped by a white silk shirt. A leisurely stroll back to the saloon and on to the night's game. Before the games start, he relates in more detail his conversation with Darla Peacock. It seems slow for a Thursday night, many of their regulars are missing. Jake comments as much during the first break and is told that there is a farewell party for the Kale family who will be departing back east in the morning.  “Seems like I should have known that,” he comments to Job. 

“Weren't you invited?” his partner asks in return.  “I have been mighty distracted of late. It would not surprise me a bit that I was by several people and I just plum do not remember.” Jake swirls his whiskey in his glass before taking another sip. ”Other than riding out with her brother today, I have not really spent any time with them. Just as well, I never have been the kind folks want to introduce to their parents.” Jake adds with a chuckle.  “You sell yourself short, Jake. You know how Katherine feels about you.” “I know. I did not mean she was hiding me away. I do not feel bitter about it, I rather prefer it that way.” Jake takes another sip. 

Job gives him a curious look, “You are an odd mix, Jake.” Jake returns the look with a smirk. ”I will take that as the compliment it was intended.” He looks across the room at his table. ”Half of that lot will lose their stake or interest by the next break. I will close my table and let you have the remaining players then. That way I can make my late in the evening grand society entrance over at the El Parador. I would not anyone to think I was snubbing them.” Job shakes his head and laughs, “Have it your way, partner.” Job walks to his table to restart his game. “Yes,” Jake says quietly to himself, “I like having it my way.” He drains his whiskey glass, brushes his hand against his Colt and walks back to his own table with a gregarious smile on his face.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-six, “The Seagram’s Goodbye Party”, Thursday, June1st, 1882, 7:30 P.M.*

Back at the El Parador, The music plays for the next hour, with much dancing and revelry. After a while some of the humans depart, including the Condons, Browns and Caudell families. Kate notices that Phillip is spending most of his time in the company of 17-year-old Shannon O'Hara. Meanwhile, a few others arrive including Flint Greymountain and his Indian friend Naki-Yai. Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy and Marshall Mitchell Berg say their goodbye, stating that they have to go relive Chester and Eduardo who also wish to attend the party. 

Kate thanked Mr. Berg and Mr. Cassidy for coming, smiling more brightly than most in the town had ever seen from her. She danced a good deal of that first hour away, going from her father and her brothers to the many friends who claimed a dance, but always landing back with Conrad before too many dances had passed. 

She nibbled generously from the plates that were passed around but stayed away from the wine. Finally after nearly and hour and a half she sat down with her parents for a few moments to have a real meal. Chester and Clarisse arrive at the El Parador. He comes over to Kate and winks. “Looks like we missed the dancing.” He tips his hat to her parents. “Evening sir, ma'am. Did you enjoy your trip here?” 

Frederick Seagram gives Chester a firm handshake with his good arm. He says, “Yes sir I did, this is a fine town you have here and I think that you will make an excellent Marshall for it.”   Chester says, “Thank you, sir. That means a lot to me. Have a safe trip.” 

Mrs. Seagram tells Clarisse “I can see why Katherine enjoys it here, most of the people are so nice and accepting.” Clarisse asks, “Are you leaving us on the 9:00 AM stagecoach?” Kate's mother replies, “Heavens no, that goes to Tombstone. I don't think either of us want to ever see that place again.” 

Mr. Seagram interjects “We'll let Pickering and his students take that one, we'll board the 10:00 AM stagecoach to Willcox instead. That'll give Phillip a chance to see another western town and still get us to Tucson by the east-board evening train that Pickering will be on as well.”  She says, ”Sounds like a good idea. I've never been to Wilcox.” 

Jake Cook stands on the porch just out of the light looking into the El Parador Cantina. He nods to himself with some satisfaction that the atmosphere is jovial. Did you expect something else Mr. Cook? Yes. Sadly, he continues thinking to himself, there has been too much turmoil of late. 

He does a quick glance about the room, noting where the attention is focused before entering. He walks quietly away from that attention in that curious manner of his that was inconspicuous, nonchalant, and innocuous all at the same time. He leans on the bar as if he had been there all night and says to Pedra in his choppy Spanish, “Saludos mi amigo. Usted tiene una bebida para mí, por favor?”   <Translated - Greetings my friend. Do you have a drink for me, please?> 

Jake smiles when he sees Pedro reach down beneath the bar and bring up a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon. Pedro pours it into an oversized glass and says, “Jake, it has been far too long since you've joined us. I am glad that you are able to join us here this evening.” 

Taken slightly aback by Pedro's sincere and open comment Jake pauses for only a moment, “Uh, Gracias amigo, gracias.” He sips the bourbon and lets a contented, “Ah,” escape his lips. Jake looks down at the floor apparently searching for something before he looks back at Pedro. He meets the Elf's eyes. “I am glad to be here. Among friends.” He raises his glass in salute to him, sighs and then the pensive look on Jake's face transforms back to his gregarious smile. 

The party continues for another half hour until Dorita calls for everybody's attention. She gestures to Manuel Gonzales who is standing on the staircase around four steps up. He says, “Pedro, make sure that everybody has something in their hand to toast with.” Pedro is helped by Jose and Carlos Ramirez as well as Grant Keebler to make sure that everybody's glasses are topped off. 

Gonzales states, “For the past week we have all had the pleasure of the company of Frederick, Amalie, Henry and Phillip Seagram, the family of our dear friend Katherine Kale. She has been a member of the El Parador family from the moment that she arrived in Promise City and all of our lives are richer for having known her and now we've all had the privilege to see where she learned all of these life values and perspectives from. We wish the Seagrams a safe journey back to Boston and hope to see them visit here again at some point in the future.” 

After the cheer died down Frederick lifted his glass again and said, “Our thanks to our gracious hosts, whose kindness leaves no doubt as to why Katherine chose the El Parador for her home. Also to all of you here in the spirit of friendship, as Katherine calls you friend so do we, and find ourselves far richer for it.” 

There is a round of applause after Seagram's comment. Dancing then resumes. Phillip and Shannon spend the next half-hour dancing together. Conrad has two dances with Kate followed by a waltz with Mrs. Seagram. Maria Fuente arrives and joins her brother and the Wainwrights with music, playing percussion instruments. 

Once Conrad left her to dance with her mother Kate began to wend her way through the room, stopping now and then to smile and laugh with one of the guests. She finally arrived at the bar where Jake was standing, enjoying his usual bourbon. “It's not often that one of us isn't sitting at the piano, we shouldn't let that chance pass by. Care to dance stranger?”   Jake sets his glass down on the bar and offers her his hand. With a smirk he asks, “Did your mother forget to warn you about strangers?” 

You know I can't resist a stranger in need. And you appear in need of a dance.” As they moved smoothly into the dancers it occurred to Kate that this might be the first time they'd danced together when neither of them was at least half-drunk. 

“I haven't seen much of you lately, my fault I suppose. I've been so busy running here and there and I just haven't stopped.”  “No faults among friends. You have been busy and I have been trying to stay out of trouble.” Jake turns them to avoid some other dancers. “Not that I have succeeded in staying out of trouble, but I thought I would try it. It sounded like a novel idea.” From the smile on his face Katherine can assume he was attempting to be humorous.   She replies, “I get the feeling that you would be bored if you weren't in at least a little bit of trouble. What would you do with yourself? You did look a little lost, perhaps you succeeded in spite of yourself.” 

Across town, shrugging off her melancholy Priestess Minerva Florencia plasters a smile to her face and picks up the small tapestry bag containing her flute. “Come Nakomo, It is time for a fiesta!” she says brightly and taking his arm, they stroll over to the Seagrams farewell party. 

As the swinging doors of the saloon part before them, she is pleased to see that the party is in full swing.  She immediately makes her way to the bar smiles at Pedro and orders a glass of tequilla. As the band strikes up a tango, Manuel Gonzales approaches Minerva and asks her for a dance.  Minerva grins broadly and curtsies low before him. She allows Senor Gonzales to lead her onto the dance floor and abandons herself to the most.  

At the door the halfling Chumbley enters carrying a stack of newspapers.   He makes his way into the center of the dance floor and yells out “Promise City Mirror, only a nickel”   Chumbley has to make a mad dash off of the dance floor to keep from being trampled.   Kate kept an eye on Chumbley, waiting for him to get close so she could ask him to leave her a paper.    Jake does not hide his amusement at having Chumbley chased off the dance floor. Jake just shrugs in response to Katherine's suggest that he looks a little lost. He felt a little lost. 

Across the room Clarisse tells Chester, “We'd better sit this one out. With my two left feet I would probably kill you.”  Chester smiles and jokes, “I couldn't think of a better way to go, my dear. But I could use a break. Let me see what Chumbley's got there. I'll be right back.” Chester gets up and strolls over to the halfling. He hands the smaller man a nickel. “What's new there Chumbley?” 

The halfling replies, “The main story is about the murder in town yesterday, as I lawman I assume that you already know about it. But lots of other interesting news in here, only a nickel” A crowd swarms around Chumbley and he starts selling his pile of papers, with Kate and Chester each getting one. 

Minerva is astounded at how spry a man of Gonzales's advancing years is on the dance floor and he leads her around like an elf one-third his age.  Sweat glistens from Minerva's brow as the elf twirls and dips her like a much younger man. Hers eyes sparkle as they, oblivious to the others in the room, expertly perform the Spanish dance of lovers. The music ends and with bosom heaving she throws her head back and laughs from the joy of it.   At no point during the dance does Gonzales ever indicate any fatigue, but once the dance ends he breaks out in a sweat and has to lean against the nearest table. He smiles and says, “That was wonderful....but I think I need a break.” 

She replies, “Si, I have not danced like that since I left Spain. You are a wonderful dancer Senor Gonzales. Now it is time for refreshments. Come I will buy you a drink.” She leads him to the bar and orders two tequilla's. “Gracias Senor, I must admit I was feeling a bit melancholy upon my arrival. Dancing with you has done much to revive my spirit.” she grins and clinks her glass to his. 

When the dance ended Jake says to Katherine with a genuine smile, “Well, thank you for salvaging me from the depths of complacency.” Jake bows, purchases a paper from Chumbley mumbling, “...next time do yer hollerin' between dances...” and returns to sit near Katherine. For a smart man our Mr. Chumbley doesn't seem to know when the right time for talking is,” Kate laughed as Jake sat down. Henry appeared over her shoulder and looked down curiously at the paper with her. 

Today’s copy of the Promise City Mirror is twelve-pages long, of which seven-and-a-half pages are advertisements.  The main story on the front page is that the Crazy-8 ranch owner Claude Buckley was found murdered in town on Wednesday. Town Marshall Mitchell Berg is quoted to say that it is still under investigation so he will not comment at this time. Initial speculation was that Buckley had succumbed to wounds received the previous Saturday at the Promise City Shootout of 1881, however that was contradicted by town undertaker Dick Lester who stated that when the body was discovered along the hills immediately south of town with the man’s throat slashed with a knife. The paper states that Buckley had owned the Crazy-8 Cattle Ranch for sixteen months and that he will be buried in a private ceremony on the property. 

There are two other stories on the front page, both of which continue on interior pages. Once concerns the morning’s solar eclipse and has considerable information derived from Pickering’s lecture. The other story is about the election, detailing what Judge Isby had gone over at the meeting the previous day. The story emphasizes that all voters must be registered by Sunday at 5:00 P.M. at the latest. 

A story on page two talks about the dedication ceremony for the Niles Hoover Memorial School, planned for noon on Friday. Another story on that same page mentions the production of ‘Romeo and Juliet’ that Josephine Marcus will be directing. It states that anybody interested in being in the production should stop by the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon between 2:00 and 5:00 PM on Friday or the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon between 1:00 and 4:00 P.M. on Saturday. Clarisse says to Chester, “I should try out for this. I love performing.” Chester replies, “Then do it. You'll do a wonderful job.” 

A story on page four talks about the new Promise City Volunteer Fire Department. It has quotes from Fire Marshall Jeff Mills and Deputy Fire Marshall Judge Lacey. They talk about how both Drover’s Livery and Wells Fargo have generously offered the use of mounts to pull the Fire Wagon when needed. It lists that those who have signed up to be volunteer firemen thus far to be Rudy Baines, Neil Cassidy, Gem Calhoun, Mathias Danboy, Coolie Fagan, Boston Harker, Sampson Hill, Don Hudson, Peter Lovelace, Burton Lumley, Sam Slade and Josiah Young. ‘Coyote’ Kay Kaufman also signed on as the only volunteer firewoman. 

A short story on page five discusses the altercation between Frank Condon and Bill Watkins at the previous day’s meeting. A related adjacent story contains the family history that Manuel Escobar had talked to Frank Condon about, with a few additional quotes from Manuel’s wife Rosita. 

A story on page eight mentions that Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter is planning to run for Town Marshall. Due to the time that he will need to spend campaigning County Sheriff Johnny Behan has assigned two of his other deputies to Promise City, those being Deputy Sheriffs Dave Nagel and Frank ‘Buckskin’ Leslie.   Chester mutters, “Great. Like foxes guarding the henhouse.” 

The only political advertisement is a half-page ad by Burton Lumley announcing that he is running for Councilman as an independent candidate. He states that as President of the Promise City Merchant’s Association he has always listened to and supported those with diverse opinions and outlooks and that he will continue to do so in the future. 

As always, the back page is a full-page ad for the Palace Saloon. It offers a coupon for a free drink on Saturday night and promises a rematch at 10:45 P.M. between the pugilist Finnegan and Boston Harker. It also states that immediately after the boxing match there will be a rally for the Liberty Political Party, which will promote a slate of candidates who support liberty so that Promise City can continue to be free of restrictions and boundaries that the Vigilance Committee wishes to force upon the populace.   Chester says,  ”Hmm. Clarisse, have you heard of this Liberty party? Do you know who's in it?”   Clarisse replies, “No, but if the first meeting is at the Place Saloon on a Saturday night I can guess.” 

Jake snorts derisively when he reads the part about Colin Hunter. “It takes two deputies to replace him? I find that hard to believe. That is just an excuse for what is left of the Cowboy Gang to have more friendly lawmen in town during the election.” Jake closes the paper with a quiet, “Mierde,” pushes back his chair and retrieves his bourbon. “I believe you were looking for some trouble?” Kate said. 

“This could be trouble for us. Just yesterday I spent the evening advertising our involvement in the killings of quite a few members of the Cowboy Gang. Frank Leslie could be holding all kinds of grudges.”  “Yes, that could be a problem. I am more worried about the money man behind it all. No matter how many McLaurys, Claibornes and Ringo’s I put bullets in, he can hire more.” Jake takes a rather large drink of his bourbon. “The problem is the money.”  

Kate comments, “Fisk. He at least has done some of the sponsoring before. So how do we choke off that flow? How do we even find out where the trail starts?”    “That my dear Mrs. Kale,” Jake says while looking up at the source of the newspaperman's stare, “is exactly what I have been unable to find out since the Cowboy Gang trouble came to my doorstep.”   Kate says, “Conrad might know some about Fisk's investments. He used to deal at the Long Branch I think. It's a place to start.” 

Jake nods, “Good idea.” He is quiet and strokes his beard for a couple of minutes and finally says, “Did Buckley decide to keep his ranch out of the town?”  Chester says, “Yes. And he was part of that mob Saturday night. I don't think I got to tell you. When I was nursing the men after the fight I checked the wounds of one of the mob. I noticed something odd about his belt buckle so I pulled it off. It was hiding his condition. He was hideously burned. I think he was at that ranch when we burned it, which means Gang members were in that mob.” 

Across the room Chumbley continues to sell newspapers. He then drops the bundle and stares up at the staircase as he sees an attractive female halfling is now descending from the second floor.   Chester nudges Clarisse, “Well, will you look at that. Chumbley's speechless. Too bad photographs take so long to take. That's a sight worth keeping.” 

Clarisse playfully slaps Chester's arm. “Stop that. Don't be so mean to him. He's just enthusiastic.” The female halfling descends to the bottom of the staircase. She smiles and Chumbley and walks up to him. She says, “You must be the Hezekiah B. Chumbley who is the Editor of the Promise City Mirror.” He just nods in reply as a bead of sweat emerges from his forehead. 

Jake glances back to the look on Chumbley's face and mumbles, “Hermes, I hope that does not lead to more of him.” “It will be a year before there'd be any tiny babies with hairy feet,” Kate chuckled.   “My, you're a quiet one,” the female halfling states. Chumbley nods yes. She asks, “And would you like to know who I am?” He nods no. She replies, “I am Susan Colter, my friends call me Sydney Sue.” 

Chumbley's facial expression changes and he states, “I've heard of you! You lived here in town last year. You and your brother worked for an English Lord who is one of the owners of the Liberty Hill Mine.” She replies, “A Lord who was one of the owners, he's lost his fortune and so I bought out his share of the Liberty Hill. As a mine owner I'm planning to stick around for a while.” 

Chester chuckles, “Well that didn't last long. He's back to normal. As far as this Liberty party, I just realized that Adair is most likely behind them. Ah well. No need to go to that meeting, then. So tell me about Romeo and Juliet. Sounds familiar.” Clarisse tells him the basic plot and parts she'd like to play. He replies, “It's right up your alley then. Miss Marcus is putting on the show, so there'll be singing.”   Chester wonders if he should tell Jake and Kate about what happened at the Crazy 8 today. The Marshall didn't say anything to Chumbley, so Chester decides to keep a lid on it for now. 

Josephine Marcus enters the El Parador. She glances around the room until she see Conrad Booth, who she walks over to and starts to chat with.   As she spoke to Jake, Kate noticed Miss Marcus come in and head over to Conrad. An unexpected spark of jealousy flared up before Katherine could crush it. She took a deep breath and focused back on Jake. 

Jake nods and is quiet again. Finally, “So why was Buckley murdered I wonder. Is Wyatt still around and think he was a Cowboy? Or did he anger the wrong person by refusing to join the town? Maybe neither.” Jake looks back at Katherine, “Did the burned wizard live?”  She says, “I don't remember. They took him away on a cart, I can't even remember if he was alive or dead then.” 

Kate looked around and dropped her voice even lower. “Wyatt Earp is in the area. He left his horse at the ranch. Gave Flint $100 and told him to keep quiet about it.” She looked over her shoulder at Henry. “It seemed safer not to upset the man by spreading it around.”  Jake says, 
“I agree, stay away from him. He will just continue to cause deaths directly and indirectly from revenge.” 

“I'll be at the Lady tomorrow night to help out. I'll ask a couple questions and try to recall Saturday's details better. We can try to hash out this mess tomorrow night. Until then, it's a party,” Kate finished with a smile. “So enjoy it! And I expect at least one more dance before you leave.”  She excused herself and walked over to where Conrad was standing with Josephine Marcus. “My dear,” she said casually as she could as she joined them. “The play?”  Conrad says, “Yes, I'll be playing the part of Romeo opposite Miss. West's Juliet. Miss Marcus is the director. She's asked me to join her tomorrow and Saturday for the tryouts.” 

Kate quoted:
“Oh, Romeo, Romeo, 
Wherefore art thou Romeo? 
Deny thy father and refuse thy name, 
Or, if thou wilt not, be but sworn, my love, 
And I'll no longer be a Capulet,” 

She adds, “At least you'll be spared the tryouts for the main parts. But Promise City does seem to have an unusual number of talented people.”   Conrad replies, “Yes, and you apparently are quite familiar with the play yourself. Are you going to try out for the play, or should I just consider you to be the main understudy for all of the female roles?”

“I've never acted, I have no idea if I even could. It might be fun but I think I have quite enough on my plate for now. I've read the play many times, beautiful and sad. I could probably pitch in if you had an emergency.” She squeezed his hand and said, “I could certainly help you study your lines.”  Conrad replies, “Whether we study them together or not you will always be the Juliet to my Romeo.....although I think I'll hope for a happier ending.”   “Better I should be the Viola to your Orsino or the Portia to your Bassanio. Although truthfully I’d rather you didn't borrow money to woo me,” she teased. 

He smiles and says, “Twelfth Night was always a favorite of mine. And I don't have to borrow money, haven't you heard? I'm a wealthy gambler.”   “I've heard that rumor. I even heard one where you took a young lady for a scandalous overnight stay in New York City.” Kate laughed, trying to keep the mood between them light. Perhaps only she felt the tingle deep in the stomach that wanted to be closer; more private. “We should certainly study your lines together,” she finished, flushed. “You know, there is a scene in Romeo and Juliet where they dance. Might you need the practice?” 

“What a wonderful suggestion,” Conrad states as he reaches for Kate's hands.  She gave them happily and they moved out onto the floor. Kate was well aware that she was not being circumspect about their relationship but for this night she didn't care. After all, kissing on the dance floor at the festival hadn't been subtle either. 

“How have you and Henry and Phillip gotten on?”  Conrad replies, “Henry and your parents are about the same as before. They seem to like me but still have concerns about my intentions towards you. After what took place with that Tombstone fire Henry appears to have greater respect for me than when we were in Boston, actually, that's mutual.  Phillip, ah Phillip, he wants to be my next best friend. He's a good kid but he still has a lot of growing up to do. Between San Francisco and here I'm used to twenty-year-olds having a higher level of maturity. All-in-all, his hero worship of me is good for my ego so I guess I shouldn't complain.” 

She says, “It will take time. I want to prove I can take care of myself, so for now my money stays safely in Boston unless I need it for Ginnie. Imagine what might happen if the men in this town realized that I have money of my own tucked away. In fact, after my family has been here some might assume that.... My point is that they're protective. This visit will go a long way in assuaging their fears. 

Phillip,” she laughed. “He's always been excitable, curious, and life in Boston just a bit too staid for him. You live a life he finds fascinating. The worship will wear off. He'll go to college this year and do some more growing up. For now he seems to be enchanted with a young Irish girl,” she finished with a smile. 

Conrad says, “Yes, I've noticed, Mrs. O'Hara's eldest daughter. I wouldn't worry too much about that. She's young but has a higher level of maturity as well, I doubt there will be anything further. Let the boy enjoy his last night in town.”   “Perhaps she'll give him a little something to think about,” Kate smiled. “There's something to be said for not growing up too fast. He'll enjoy the rest of his trip, and after college he'll have a better idea of where he wants to be.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-seven, “Jake’s Visitor”, Thursday, June1st, 1882, 9:30 P.M.*

After Kate had left Henry slid into her seat and looked at Jake. “She told us about the things she's done here, but.... Earp is squeezing her for everything he can get in return for pulling me out of that fire,” he said bitterly. “Why doesn't that man just leave her alone?”      Jake answers, ”Because he wants his revenge more than anything or anyone. A man who hates that much and is that focused on killing cannot be reasoned with.”   Henry replies, “Then maybe he needs to be put down. The man's dangerous.” 

Josephine Marcus makes her way over to Jake. She smiles and says, “Care for a dance Mr. Cook?” “Why yes, I think I would.” Jake stands and dances with her.   Henry nodded as Jake got up to dance, then his face settled into an unfamiliar scowl.  The dance continues fine for the first two-thirds of the song. Josephine then changes position, leaning in far closer to Jake and then moving her mouth towards the side of his neck.   Jake pretends not to notice. 

Josephine raises her head up and when her lips are immediately below Jake's ear she softly whispers “Wyatt wants to see you.”   He says, “Lucky me.” A few more dance steps later he adds,  “What about?”   She whispers back, “I don't know but it's important. He wouldn't risk coming to town otherwise.” He says, “Mierde.” Another couple of steps. He asks, “He is in town? He is loco.” A few more steps. “How do I see him?” Josie replies, “He's waiting for you over at your house.” The music ends and he says, “Thank you for the dance, it truly is my lucky day.” 

Josie releases Jake and says, “Please don't get him angry. He's...well...rather agitated these days.”   He says, “Thanks for the advice. Though I have heard the only thing to do with good advice is to pass it on; it is never of any use to oneself.”   She replies, “I'll see you on Saturday then.” Josie then heads over to the bar and orders herself a glass of wine. 

Jake hangs around the Cantina for a while longer. He finds a few quiet moments first with the priestess Minerva and then with Chester. He tells them both what he and Katherine suspect about the burned Cowboy wizard and what Jake suspects about the Crazy8 rancher's death. He also tells them if it was about not joining town then Phillips could be at risk too. He does not tell them about Wyatt Earp waiting for him. 

When Jake tells him about what he suspects in the rancher's death, Chester reconsiders what he was going to do. He tells Jake about Buckley's ranch hands getting shot. “We're looking for a guy with a brown jacket riding an Appaloosa. But keep this under your hat. We don't want a panic among the people not joining the town.”   Jake says, “I will not be telling anyone, just those of us that were involved in the Cowboy war. An Appaloosa, huh. Should not be too hard to find out what folks around here have one of those, eh Marshall?”   Chester replies, ”Hey, hey. We haven't even had the election yet. But, we'll be checking out the local stables.” 

“Marshal, Deputy Marshall, it is all the same to me. Just be careful. I will talk to you later.” He pats Chet on the shoulder and mingles some more.   Before he leaves for the evening, Jake sits with Katherine's brother Henry for a minute. When they are alone he says quietly to the brooding man, “Wyatt Earp is a fanatic with no fear, a cool head under fire, a fine shot and has some remarkable luck. I do not know how your luck is, but you are none of the other things. Do not go after him for your sister's sake, that would only be courting your own death.” 

Jake swirls his drink around and takes a sip. “Try imagining looking up from a six foot hole at all your loved ones looking down at you just before they begin shoveling dirt. Maybe that will quench your appetite for meddling with that demon of a man.”   Henry looked startled for a minute. “I got to imagine that after the fire. I had to write my wife and tell her I almost died. Believe me, I have no delusions about going after Earp myself but I won't shed any tears over him when his luck finally runs out. He's tortured Katie enough, she shouldn't have to give in to him just because he saved me.” 

“We will all keep an eye on Katherine. She is an easy touch, that is why the likes of Wyatt Earp and Johnny Ringo latch onto her. Wyatt will not push too hard, he may be fearless but he is no idiot. He cannot achieve his revenge with the entire town after him.” At least I want to believe he does not think so, Jake thinks to himself.  Henry lifted his eyes and looked around the room full of people, all here because they cared about his sister. “I know you'll all watch out for her, as you have before. She's told us all about it. I hope you're right and the man hasn't lost all sense.” 

“Hermes, I hope she did not tell you everything!” Jake says with mock embarrassment. “You do the hoping for us, while I work on getting us out of trouble. Good night Henry, safe trip to you and your family.” “Most women keep a secret or two,” Henry said, finally cracking a smile and shaking Jake's hand. “I'm glad she's not alone. Thank you. Luck to you too.”

Jake gathers up his hat and coat, makes the rounds of good night and farewells. He pauses for a short time on the porch imagining that it was his family in the room. It was easy to do with Katherine there, looking so like Virginia. 

No, he thinks, it could never be like that. Then he laughs, a loud raucous laugh. He had searched for regret or remorse and there was none. He had chosen his path and there was no looking back. He was who he was by the choices he made. I do not pass judgment on myself, I have no time to waste on that. It is much more important to enjoy the journey. With that he turns and walks to his house, buttoning the top half of his duster as he goes. 

Chester and Clarisse go back to dancing. Tomorrow was the search for a killer. but tonight, he could take his mind off things.   After their current dance Kate and Conrad separated and she went to see her teacher. Earlier in the evening he'd been having an energetic dance with Miss Florencia, and now he was sitting having a glass of wine. “It was very kind of you to get this party up for us,” she said as she joined him. “It's going to be strange after they go away.” 

Gonzales says, “They are good people. Between our visits to Boston and their trip here we've now seen them three times in as many months. Fear not, we will see them again. But right now they need to return, Henry should be back with his wife and children and from what I here Phillip will stay here for good unless you get him away soon.” 

“I wouldn't be surprised if after college he decides to move West. This life would suit him better, but there's enough of Papa in him that he's not going to skip his chance at college. He's different than last fall when I left and I don't think he's done changing.” 

Kate looked over at the dance floor where here parents were taking a turn around the floor. They looked relaxed and happy, and very different than when they danced in Boston. Every time she had seen them dance before there was a formality, as always in society. It was good to see that shell shed and the real people beneath enjoying themselves. Kate sighed softly. “Well Grandpere, are you going to dance with me?” 

He replies, “Of course I will, but no tangos please, our Priestess just about wore me out earlier. And speaking of the Priestess, has anybody approached Miss. Florencia yet about running for a Town Council position? It seems to me she's more-or-less been in that role ever since she arrived in town, we might as well make it official.”   She says, “I don't think anyone has, but I'm not in a position to know. It's an excellent idea; only Fisk and Adair's faction would be actively against her. She has been a leader since the day she got here, although she might prefer to be exclusively a priestess, I don't know.” 

Gonzales replies, “Well she can always ask her church officials about it too when they arrive. I believe that I heard a rumor that they will be here early next week.”   Kate says, “Really? Have you heard why? Having to do with the election perhaps?”  He replies, “No, not the election, just continued training for the Priestess I think. The Flagstaff priest is a friend of Manny Escobar's and write him that he would be coming for a visit along with that Bishop who was here at the festival.” 

Kate nodded. “You know, I have every reason to trust them after how they helped us last March but I still....” She toyed with the gold bracelet around her wrist, the one from the temple in Greece. She shook her head and sighed. “They're not coming for me, so I needn't worry over it. 
Come, this song is a bit slower. I won't be satisfied until I get a dance.” 

They dance together for two dances, Kate enjoying the comfort of the closeness to her teacher. Kate's father then approaches and says, “Would you mind if I cut in.” Gonzales steps back and Frederick Seagram steps in. As the dance begins he tells his daughter “I am very proud of you.” 

Kate's smile brightened her whole face. “Thank you, Papa. I've tried, sometimes it hasn't gone so well but it's getting better.”  He replies, “Look around this room daughter. These people may be here to say goodbye to us, but in truth, you are the reason why they are all here.” Minerva and Nakomo make their way over to Kate's mother before they depart for home. 

Minerva says, “Senora Seagram, . I hope that you can make it back this way again so that we can get to know one another better. Your daughter will be sad to see you go, but having you hear has done her a world of good.” She looks over to where Katherine is dancing with her father. “It has been some time since I have seen her so happy and at ease. Will you be back for the birth of her son?” 

Kate shook her head. Mrs. Seagram says, “Actually we're hoping that she will come to Boston in December for that.” “That is a wonderful idea. I am sure that she will feel much more secure in Boston with her family. I am sure that giving birth must be a bit frightening, especially in a backwoods town such as this. We will take good care of her until then.” she reaches out and hugs the woman. 

“Adios, Senora Seagram. May the gods see you safely to your door.” Nakomo extends his hand. “It was a pleasure to meet you Mrs. Seagram.” Minerva and Nakomo say good night to their friends as they move to the door and head home. “It's the El Parador. Dorita, Pedro, Mr. Gonzales. They made a family here and they don't have a party without gathering all of it. They're good people. This is what a community should be.” 

Seagram replies, “The Figures family are better than good people, they are everything that people should be. And what you have done, promoting the multi-racial school, helping to convince the Merchant's Association to accept all races, setting the example by partnering your ranch with three different races, that Katherine is commendable and you should be as proud of yourself as I am. I could not have asked for more.” 

Kate blushed and was quiet for a minute. “I've only done what's right, Papa, but I'm glad I haven't disappointed you. What I am proud of is having been strong enough to do the right thing even when it's not the easy thing. Even then, when there is a place like this to come back to it's not hard.” 

He replies, “Just be careful Princess, as nice as things are here at the El Parador that isn't the same with the others in town. Today's newspaper talks of a murder we remember all too well last Saturday's mob scene. Stay close to Mr. Gonzales and your other friends, they will help to keep you safe.” 

“I have every reason in the world to take care, and I will. We all take care of each other.” 

As the song ended Freidrich kissed Kate on the forehead, then gave her a long hug which she returned just as fiercely. It was getting late, and another hour passed before only the residents of the Cantina remained with Kate, Conrad, and her family. 

It was close to midnight when Kate and Conrad stepped outside into the moonless dark. He took her arm as they walked slowly toward her house. “I hate to speak of such a thing on such a lovely night,” Kate said, “but might you have an idea of just what Hamilton Fisk has financial interest in around town? 

Conrad embraces Kate and says, “You are correct, that is not a conversation for tonight. Discussions of him can wait until tomorrow. Right now just concern yourself with your family and seeing them safely away. I will meet you at noon for the dedication ceremony of the school. After that we can get a bite to eat and talk of town issues then.” 

“Alright, it can wait until tomorrow. I was just afraid if I didn't ask tonight, I'd forget to ask at all. I seem to be terribly absent-minded lately.” She laid her cheek against his chest and held him close for a few moments. A familiar flutter began in her stomach. “I should go inside and get some rest. Kiss me before you go?” He leans over and gives her a long passionate kiss. He says, “I'll walk you in. I'll say my goodbyes to your family tonight, I'm unlikely to awaken in time to see them off tomorrow.” 

They head back into the El Parador and Conrad goes from person to person, giving firm handshakes to Frederick and Henry Seagram and hugs to Ameilie and Phillip Seagram. He then heads back to his house.   Kate leaned against a table, her knees feeling just a bit weak. As Conrad said good-bye to her family she recovered her breath. Her Father and Henry had the good sense not to say anything to her about it as they walked her back to her house. They left her there with hugs and wishes for a good night's sleep. 

After leaving the El Parador Jake walked unhurriedly, makes some noise opening his door and only lights a single light in the main room. He consciously keeps his hand away from his Colt. As the room fills with light Jake sees Wyatt Earp sitting comfortably in the nicest chair in the main room. He is dressed in dark clothing. The leather jacket looks a little big on him and the dark hat has more wear than the one that Wyatt has worn before. His guns are holstered and his rifle is leaning against the wall four feet from where he is seated. 

“My, Ruby, you look horrible...” Jake moves the light so it will not illuminate Earp's face brightly if someone was looking in the window but not so dark that he cannot judge the former lawman's expressions. ”... did you finish making yourself at home, or were you waiting for me to pour you a drink?” 

Earp stares up at Jake, a humorless expression on his face. Jake gets a good enough look at the eyes to confirm that it is indeed Wyatt Earp he is speaking too. Earp states, “I haven't touched anything other than the door and this chair. I am not a thief, it was just too dangerous for me to remain outside. Josie indicated that Ruby was away, otherwise I wouldn't have come here at all. I would not harm your woman Cook.” 

Jake nods in understanding. Because you respect me, or do not want me as an enemy? Jake does not let his face betray his thoughts. “No, I do not think you are a thief. Excuse my manners, having fugitives in my parlor is a tad distracting. Do you want a drink?”   Earp replies, “No thank you. I won't keep you long, but I have some important information for you. The lives of your friends depend upon it.”  Jake says, “Well then, I am listening.” 

Earp says, “Tell your friend Mrs. Kale that I appreciate her watching my horse for me. Good thing too, otherwise I wouldn't have been around there today and seen two of the Thayer boys watching her ranch with binoculars from the hill to the southwest. I honestly don't know what they were doing but Fisk owns that particular hill. She should be careful going forward. 

So I followed those two back to the Thayer Ranch. One of them then rode over to the Circle-8 so I followed him at that point. Cook, there is more than one group of former Cowboy Gang members at play here. Fisk appears to be working directly with the Thayer Ranch. The Circle-8 Ranch seems to be aligned with another faction, I don't know who is calling the shots there. 

The safest thing for your friends to do is to just let these outlaws kill each other off. Tell your friends to stay out of it. Your friends Berg and Martin would both lying in some unmarked grave out at the Circle-8 if I hadn't intervened earlier today. Those ranches won't part of this town until at least election day. Your lawmen friends should just stay away from those places.” 

“I understand Martin saw someone riding away on an Appaloosa from the Circle8 after the shooting. That horse is now too easy to track.” Jake helps himself to a whiskey and leaves a glass next to the open bottle. “If you change your mind.” He swirls it and continues, “Phillips and the Circle8 declined to join the town. So the Circle8 stays out of town jurisdiction.” Jake takes the newspaper out of his pocket and gives it to Earp. “You might find some of that useful. At least it will keep you good to your word about not being a thief and having to steal a newspaper.” 

Jake takes a sip and looks Earp right in the eyes, “Did you kill Buckley?”  Earp thumbs through the paper before replying. He then says, “No, I didn't kill him. A knife to the throat isn't my style. I did hear the rumor that he was dead.  I'm honestly not planning to stick around here much longer. Only three men are left who had a hand in Morgan's death. Two of them, Bronco Madson and Charlie Villers, are both now working for Thayer. The other one is Frank Leslie, who I see is now coming to town. Tempting, but killing a man with a badge no matter how corrupt he is would not be in my best interest. 

Then there's also the matter of the wizards who betrayed my gang and caused Warren's death. Apparently both Duprey and her teacher left town shortly thereafter. Duprey sent letters to the Gay Lady from Tucson, so I guess I'll be heading off to there once I finish with these few loose ends still here.” 

Jake shakes his head. “I do not know who betrayed you, intentionally or otherwise. I find it hard to believe Duprey would dare do it. I am not going to attempt to stop you but is seems to me she was terrified of you. Too terrified to take any action on her own. People like Madge Duprey do not do those kinds of things unless they are full of hate or despair. I do not think she knows either emotion very well.” Jake takes another sip of whiskey. “Of course you might know that better than I.” 

Jake is quiet for a moment before he asks, “I am certainly not one untarnished enough to be judgmental, but I am curious. Do you care if in your revenge spree you directly or indirectly kill anyone innocent of any harm to your family?” 

Earp replies, “Today I killed both Gordy Bryson and Denny Garvin. As far as I know neither of them were involved with my family's deaths. But if I hadn't shot them when I did both Berg and Martin would now be dead, so I would hardly call them innocent. But it is not my responsibility to kill every Cowboy Gang member. I'm also tempted to stick around to find out why they were watching your friends' ranch, and then there's Josie, she'll be here for a few more weeks. 

I still have these loose ends to clean up so that my brothers can rest in peace. When Josie leaves this Territory I will as well, probably for good. Until then I will do what I can to help where I can. Just watch your back Cook, Fisk is determined to become this town's Mayor by any means possible.” 

Jake nods again. “That he does. I am certain he would like nothing better than to have me on the list of those in unmarked graves. I wish I knew more about why he is so bent on owning Promise City. I mean beyond the simple power that it will give him to do as he sees fit. I just have to wonder if there is something bigger. After all he has bought up half the county or at least it seems.” 

Earp replies, “He's probably trying to do what Curly Bill and the Clantons were unable to, control the county through fear and intimidation.” Earp stands and says, “I should be going now. Good luck Cook.”    “Luck to you as well.” Jake downs the last of the whiskey he poured for himself. “You can take some food with you, but since I do not cook there is only some bread and jerky in the house. It is in the kitchen if you want it. Take your time leaving if you like,” Jake says as he extinguishes the oil lamp. He speaks no more as he carefully climbs the stairs. Jake hears Earp exit from the back door. 

Jake sits quietly in the dark for several long minutes, listening. Once enough time has passed that Earp is likely long gone and trouble from others looking for Earp is unlikely he gets undressed.  “It is nights like these that got me into the habit of hanging you here,” he says to his Colt as he loops the gunbelt over the bedpost, the pistols handgrip pointing towards him. It is a long while of many varied thoughts wandering in and out of his mind before he finally gives in to sleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-eight, “The Dedication Ceremony”, Friday, June 2nd , 1882, *

Chester wakes up the next morning and goes to the Marshal’s Office. Berg is there with Helen Barker. “Morning, Helen, Mitch. Any ideas on who killed those ranch hands? Garvin dropped his rifle. He wasn't going to shoot. It's probably the same guy who killed Buckley.” 

Berg says, “I was thinking the same thing. I stopped by to see Fisk, he was Buckley's attorney so I thought I'd find out who the Crazy-8 was left to. He wouldn't talk, said that was none of my business, as the Crazy-8 is outside of my jurisdiction. He basically told me to back off the investigation, that he'd take it up with the County Sheriff's men. This shows how much we really need this Incorporation, we can't have two different overlapping groups of lawman with different agendas.” 

Chester says, "I hear you boss. With their links to the Cowboys, the Sheriff'll sweep this under the rug. I guess we'll just have to look into Buckley's death on our end. You're still the Marshall, so the town's your responsibility."

Jake finally drags himself out of bed after hiding his head from the sun for an hour or so. He has a leisurely breakfast of Mrs. Smith's cooking and then spends the time registering to vote. Afterwards he relaxes on the porch of his house hoping for Chester Martin to pass by on his rounds.  When the Deputy Marshall finally walks by, Jake stands and moves to walk along side him, "Good morning Chet, mind if I join you?" 

"Sure Jake. You're up early this morning," Chet replies  "Yes," the gambler replies almost scowling at the sun. "Do not get used to it."  Chet laughs at that. "There must be a reason you are up so early?"  "Naturally." Jake walks with him another few paces before he says, "Let me make it clear that what I am going to say is to my friend Chet Martin, not to the Deputy Marshall. What Chet does with that information is up to him but I will not be admitting to it to any lawman or in court."  Chester puts his hand over his badge for a second. He looks around before saying, "I catch your drift, Jake. The lawman's taking a break. What's on your mind."  

"A little bird told me..." Jake chuckles, "gods what a stupid expression. Anyway, this bird gave me some information. Fisk has enlisted Thayer and his men to do his dirty work. There appear to be at least two factions still of the Cowboy gang. Fisk and Thayer are part of one, and the Circle 8 ranch seems to be part of another. For some reason, Thayer's men are watching Pete's ranch. I have not told Katherine that yet, but I will when I see her today. The desperado who shot the men at the Circle 8 while you were there did it only to save you and Berg from them. That desperado did not cut Buckley's throat. The little bird did suggest that you and Berg stay away from the Circle 8 and other outlying areas. The bird seems to believe that these Cowboy gang factions are fighting among themselves and that it would be beneficial to let them kill each other off. I think that is about it." 

Chester answers, "Your little bird knows quite a bit. If he still talks to this 'desperado,' tell him thanks from me and the Marshall for saving our necks. We completely misread the lay of the land. Did you tell Berg this, too?"  "No. If I see him today I will likely tell him some of it but not all. Stop by the Lucky Lady tonight if you have time. Enjoy you day, Deputy."  Chester gets up and says, "I should have time. Have yourself a good day, too."

Despite their wishes Kate had spent another night dreaming odd dreams. She still felt refreshed in the morning and went smiling in to the schoolroom to start her day. Kate is momentarily surprised when the students and teachers begin to arrive all wearing their best Church clothes. Meghan says to Kate, “It wouldn't do to have them dressed in any less for the dedication ceremony at noon. I'm thinking that we should perhaps dispense with regular afternoon lessons, have the children go home to eat and change into play clothes, then spend the remainder of the afternoon with educational outdoor games.” 

Kate says, “I was thinking something similar. It's going to be difficult enough to keep their attention this morning, although the ceremony is probably not as exciting to them as the eclipse. I still have all the toys and equipment I bought for the festival and since we're right at the edge of town we have plenty of room. I feel I owe you an apology. I've been so distracted this week that my mind hasn't been here where it belongs. You've done everything for the ceremony, done so much here. I truly appreciate everything.” 

Meghan replies, “You're being silly. Your family has been visiting for the last week, that's where you've needed to focus. Mollie and I have done fine. Between my helping professors at the University in Belfast and her fifteen-years of marriage to a schoolteacher we've both seen how to organize and run things. It's nice to finally be able to do that for ourselves.” “Alright,” Kate smiled. “Things fell out better than I could have hoped. I'm very lucky to have both of you here. And now since we all seem to be in our best clothes, I should run upstairs and put on a fancier dress. Oh, I nearly forgot. My family will be leaving on the ten o'clock coach this morning. I hope you won't mind if I run out to see them off. I shouldn't be gone long.” 

Meghan smiled and waved her off. “What did I just say? Go get changed, the rest of the students will be here soon.” Kate followed orders and ran upstairs. She put the green dress Ruby had given her, noticing once again that it was getting tight. She had started out so small that just the few pounds she had added were quickly making her wardrobe obsolete. But for today she was still alright. Kate hurried back downstairs, and was just in time to see the last students arriving and get started for the day. 

The morning's lessons go by quickly. Meghan and Mollie relieve Kate at a quarter-to-ten so that she can head up the street to Drover's Livery to say goodbye to her family before the stagecoach departs. Kate excused Ginnie from her lessons for the moment and they both dashed over to Drover's to find her family just arriving there as well. Henry had shed the sling he'd worn during his stay, and Phil was looking a bit forlorn. “I'd say I thought you were actually going to miss me, but I think I'd be closer to the mark if I said you were going to miss Promise City and Shannon O'Hara,” Kate teased him. 

Phillip teases back saying, “Yes, I wish I had met her at the beginning of my visit here instead of the end of it.” Each member of the family give both Kate and Ginnie a long hug. Zack Morand and the half-elf Julio O'Grady have the luggage all secured and are ready to depart. 

Kate gave another round of hugs, kissing everyone on the cheek. She lingered a bit with Henry and then her father. “I'll see you here again in December,” she said finally, swallowing back tears. Her father squeezed her hand and kissed her forehead one more time saying, “I love you, Katie. Be so very careful,” before he climbed into the coach with the others. “J'taime, Maman,” Kate called as the coach started forward. “I love you.” They all waved for a few moments until the coach was well on its way. Ginnie silently handed her a handkerchief to wipe the tears she hadn't realized were falling. Kate took her girl's hand as they walked back to the school. 

The morning classes go by rather quickly and it is soon noontime. A large crowd has gathered outside of the school for the ceremony. Not surprisingly, many of them are the same people who were at the El Parador the night before. All of the employees of the Lucky Lady are also present, the saloon apparently being closed due to the occasion. 

The five members of the Committee for Racial Equality step forward. Neil Cassidy says “Ladies, gentlemen, youngsters, I welcome you all here today for the dedication of the Niles Hoover Memorial School. Niles was a brave man who just a week ago shared in our company. He was instrumental in the founding of our Committee to promote all races. This school is a testament to what he believed in and shows that he did not die in vain. Children will be educated here for generations, getting a chance to learn that everybody, regardless of race and gender, should have the opportunity for an education.” 

Roger Fly and Rufus Davis each move ladders up to the front of the building on either side of the main doorway. Travis Calhoun and Cole Rixton then climb up the ladders while the other two men continue to hold them steady. Neil Cassidy then takes the large wooden sign, five feet long by fifteen-inches high and still covered with a sheet and hands it up to the construction worker and the carpenter. Calhoun and Rixton slip the sheet over the back and side while making sure that the center is still covered and nail it onto the building above the door. 

They climb down, and Neil Cassidy calls Kate forward. He hands her the bottom of the sheet and says “As Headmaster of the school and owner of the building we invite you to do the unveiling.” There was a bright flush to Kate's cheeks as she stepped forward and took hold of the sheet. 

“I have not Mr. Cassidy's eloquence so I will simply say thank you to all of you who have helped and supported this school from it's earliest inception to this moment. What began as a solitary project has quickly become a community effort and something Mr. Hoover would be proud of. And I am proud to dedicate this school and its philosophies to his memory.” 

With that Kate tugged on the sheet. It slipped away from the sign in ripples reminding her of the unveiling of the sign for the Lucky Lady. She looked up at the beautiful sign that now adorned the front door of their school. The bottom was square, but the top curved gently upward. The background was painted white, while the raised letters and intricately carved border had been carefully painted brick red. In slightly stylized letters it read “Niles Hoover Memorial School” and below that in smaller letters, “Est. May 1882.” Kate turned to Mr. Cassidy and shook his hand. “Thank you,” she said. 

Niles says, “One more person asked to speak today, Nile's nephew Herbert.” The boy comes forward accompanied by Stanley Barker. He takes out a sheet of paper but barely glances to it as he speaks. Up until this point he has acted shy around people but there is no hint of bashfulness today as the boy stands before the crowd and says: 

“Thank you all for being here. I have not had the pleasure yet of meeting many of you, but the fact that you are here today shows that you are indeed true friends of my Uncle Niles and therefore by extension a friend of mine as well. Back when I was born my Uncle Niles lived in West Branch Iowa with his two brothers. Of the three brothers he knew that life there was not for him. My father was the town blacksmith and my other Uncle took up farming, but he set off out west to make his own fame and fortune. 

He was my favorite relative. I last saw him eighteen-months ago at my father's funeral. I was looking forward to spending the summer here with him and am saddened that he is gone. I am honored that this school is to be named for him and am looking forward to attending classes here this summer. And I can say that he was successful in what he set out to accomplish. Having his name attached to this wonderful institution is all the fame he could have ever asked for and having all of you here to honor him is his fortune. I now invite all of you to come back with me to the Comique Variety Dance Hall and Saloon where a meal has been prepared.” 

Kate listened to the young man speak, certain his Uncle would have been as proud of his nephew as his nephew was proud of him. At the invitation to luncheon the crowd gave him a round of applause and began to mingle together, many coming over to the young man to speak a word and shake his hand. She spent the next few minutes chatting with members of the crowd and explaining the curriculum to interested parties. When most began to head toward the Comique Kate sought out Conrad. “Well, what do you think of our sign?”  “It looks wonderful my dear,” is Conrad's reply. 

Minerva sits quietly, Luna perched on her shoulder, listening to the various speakers of the dedication ceremony. When the ceremony ends she waits for an opportunity to approach Katherine, and presents her with a small 8x10 inch tapestry. Upon it is a scene of happy children. They are of many races and colors and are clasping hands as they dance in a circle. 
Katherine immediately recognizes the faces as children who live in town. An uncanny likeness of Ginny is among them.  In the center of the circle are the words.  "Only those who attempt the absurd...will achieve the impossible."

Kate admired the lovely needlework and smiled. "Thank you, Miss Florencia, this is just beautiful. We can hang it right inside the schoolroom. The children will be thrilled to see themselves there. The likeness of Ginnie is amazing. Thank you, it really is stunning."

Jake stands at the edge of the crowd, slightly hidden. He listens to the speeches, watches the sign unveiled. He listens to young Hoover. As the crowd heads to the Comique he intercepts the young Hoover and shakes his hand, “Well done. Sounds like you will be making your uncle proud young man.” Immediately after Jake blends back into the crowd to let them pass. He does not follow them to the Comique. 

As the onlookers vanish, heading to feast in Niles Hoover's honor, Jake instead goes back to his house. He imagines with some distaste a similar gathering for Silver Jake Cook. That thought gives him a shiver. “No, Silver Jake, you are not cut out to be a hero. Revenge has always been more your style.” 


They walk with the crowd and approach the door and see a hand-written sign next to it reading “Closed until 2:00 P.M. for Private Function”. Conrad Booth is normally not welcome at the Comique but no attempt is made to stop him from entering with Kate.  She sees that the place has been set up to accommodate far more than the normal number of patrons, with tables and chairs having been apparently borrowed from both the Lucky Lady and Alhambra Saloons. There is a sign on the bar reading “No Alcoholic Beverages served until 2:00 P.M.”, apparently a concession due to the number of children present. Of course, that also means that Judge Lacey is able to attend as well, him being joined by Laurie Gilson. 

The Comique doesn't have a kitchen but the source of the food becomes obvious as Hannah and Clay Milford come in with several containers of food, which the Comqiue's owners Al Brower, Pierre Jacquet and Warren Watson then begin serving from table to table.  Kate, Ginnie, and Conrad found seats near the members of the Committee for Racial Equality. The children sat with their own families, chattering gaily as the lunch was served. If this function was to go on until two there wasn't much reason to call the children back to class at all. 

Meghan O'Hara was nearby, and Mollie Caudell only a table away with her husband and son. As Hannah Milford came by Kate caught her and said, “Thank you so much, this is lovely. I'd like to talk to you later about lunches if you have the time.”  Hannah says, “I would be happy to Mrs. Kale.” Stanley Barker makes the rounds with young Hoover, stopping at every table and thanking the people for attending. As 2:00 P.M. rolls near everybody's wine glasses are filled with apple cider. 

Clay Milford stands and proposes a toast “To our dear friend Niles, may he never be forgotten.”   “To Niles,” Kate answered with the rest of the crowd and sipped the cider. She breathed a sigh then found a smile. This was not a place to be melancholy and as Headmistress of the school eyes would be on her.  

As the crowd began to mingle Kate found Meghan and Mollie and said, “By the time the children went home, changed, and got back the school day would be over. Let's just release them and start fresh again on Monday.”   The other teachers agree. Nate Caudell tells his wife, “Well, I'm off now. Wish me luck.” Mollie kisses him and says, “You'll do fine. Just be yourself.” Nate hurries off. 

Kate watched Mr. Caudell hurry away, then looked back at Mollie. “Does he have a job opportunity?”  Mollie says, “Yes, he's off to an interview. With the new mines soon to be shipping in ore the Deputy County Assayer Joe Reiser is in need of an assistant. With Nate's math and writing skills he would do well in the job. The hardest part will be convincing Mr. Reiser that he will be impartial in regards to assaying ore from the Morand-Seawell mines, given that his best friend is the Operations Manager there. In this instance his friendship with Henry Pleasants works against him.” 

Kate says, “I don't know Mr. Reiser, but your husband is clever and I doubt he'll have any trouble convincing him he's honest. With both of you working you should be well settled. I was a little worried when I recommended Promise City to General Pleasants, but the move seems to be working out for you.” 

Mollie replies, “And for Melvin as well. Nash County North Carolina was becoming nothing but misery for him. The other children teased him terribly about....well....my exploits during the war. Nate Junior would never let anybody say a bad word about his mother, and the few boys who ever did soon regretted doing so. But once he went away to Military School his brother Melvin became a target for their cruelty.” 

“And Melvin isn't of a similar temperament to his brother,” Kate said. “Promise City should give him a chance to grow up and come into his own. Especially considering that the children coming to our school are more likely to admire what you did.”  “What I did? Oh, you mean the soldiering.” 

Mollie looks about to make sure that nobody else was listening. “Kate, that wasn't what they were talking about. Before the war, well....there weren't any opportunities down south for poor young women without families who couldn't read. I wound up...doing the only job open to me. I'd like to say that I joined up for noble reasons but the truth was that all my customers were going away so I decided to go with them.  After the war Nate made an honest woman out of me. But the men who served with him all knew what I was, many of them first hand. People talk and gossip. That's what they were after Melvin about. What could he do? It was all true.” 

Kate replies, “A few months ago that would have shocked me. But since I've lived here.... We all do what we have to do to get by, Mollie. It's one of the reasons I feel so strongly about education. I never want any of the children in this town to have to face that choice. I will keep my silence, and I believe Melvin will do well here. A fresh start for all of you.” 

Kate was quiet a moment. Here was someone who wouldn't be shocked by her own secrets and Kate desperately wanted someone to talk to. Not that she didn't have many friends, but in some ways they were too close. But this was not the place, even if she should decide to open up.  “I have more to be ashamed of than you. I spent the first three months after my husband died drunk as a Lord. And that I did not have to do that to get by. There are no saints here.” 

Mollie gives Kate a hug and says “Thank you.” The woman holds her embrace, and Kate senses that a huge weight has just been lifted from the woman's shoulders. Kate hears the woman crying. Mollie then recovers her voice and says, “Henry was right, this town is appropriately named.” “Yes, I've found it so. But it's a great deal what we make of it, isn't it?” Kate hesitated and discreetly slipped a handkerchief into the other woman's hand. “Maybe we could talk sometime this weekend? I have a feeling it would do us both good.”  Mollie nods her head. The meal breaks up and Judge Lacey quickly makes his way out before the Comique turns back into a Saloon. 

Conrad approaches Kate and says, “I think I'm about to overstay my welcome here myself.” Kate's eyes flashed in annoyance, but she pulled back her shoulders and lifted her chin. “Then let us make a grand exit. We've dismissed the children for the day, so I don't have to go back to the school.”   Conrad smiles, “No schooling, no family to look after? So you're telling me you have no responsibilities for the immediate future?” 

“Ginnie will be off to Mary Kelley's, and I'll be helping out at the Lady tonight but that is hours away. I have no place that I must be between now and then.” Kate smiled up at him. “Are you sure you would trade Phil's company for mine?”   “Yes, I'm sure,” he laughs. “We'll have to be back for this evening anyway, after taking last night off I'll have to work if I plan to stay employed. But for now why don't we ride out to your ranch and spend some time together there, just the two of us.” She replies, “That sounds absolutely heavenly. Peace and quiet for a few hours.” 

They left the Comique and separated momentarily. Conrad for the El Parador to collect a basket of food from Dorita and ready the horses Kate had in the stables there, and Kate to her home to change into more appropriate clothes for riding. 

In her bedroom, Kate first put on the leather pants she wore for riding, but changed her mind when she felt how uncomfortably tight they had become. They had been made for her when she was not eating much, so they were even smaller than her dresses. “The first casualty of pregnancy,” Kate muttered to herself as she packed them away again. She dug far back in her wardrobe for one of the few split skirts she had and wore it with a simple, comfortable blouse instead. 

Her only other preparation was to let her hair out of its pins and hold it all back with a simple ribbon. She tucked her book of Shakespeare in a saddlebag and left the house. She went straight to the stables at the El Parador where Conrad was waiting with Meribel and the stallion she kept there. He kissed her hand as he helped boost her up onto Meribel, and smiling they rode out of town to the ranch. 

They circled around the buildings to avoid the need to stop and talk. They could stop and stay hello when they were ready to go back to civilization. They crossed the stream and went a little farther, then picketed the horses near a little collection of trees. They spent some time just walking hand in hand and talking over her family's visit. The subject drifted to their hometowns, and then to theatre and literature. 

The sun began its descent when they laid out a blanket to sit on and broke into Dorita's treats. As they nibbled Kate broke out her book and read bits of Shakespeare's other works aloud.  “I'm not that fond of Romeo and Juliet myself,” she said. “As a girl I loved it, but now I find it a little much. But when one only reads a play much is missing. Performance is the best way to judge. Perhaps you'll change my mind.” 

Conrad smiled and handed her a bit of cheese. “We'll change your mind. The key with Romeo and Juliet is not to overdo it. Overact and it becomes the worst of melodrama, and it's a thin line in a romance. Romeo is callow, fickle. Overacting him at the beginning works, but once he meets Juliet he becomes real and much more difficult.” 

He paused and brushed a bit of hair away from her cheek. “Are you sure I cannot convince you to audition for the play?”  Kate shook her head. “And who would I play? Juliet's mother? The nurse? No, I haven't the time to give it the attention it would deserve and while you may be a professional, I would be distracted watching you.” 

“Then you will just have to be my Juliet” he states. He leans towards her, cups his hand behind her head, and gives her a long passionate kiss.  Just as it had last night, Kate's body responded to Conrad's kiss in a flash. She felt warm all over  and her heart began to pound. She stopped thinking and let one hand wander to his face and the other rest against his chest, returning his ardor so there was no doubt that her passion matched his. “I believe that's a role I can play,” she finally managed to breathe.  “Yes, we will have to keep rehearsing,” he says. 

He gestures around and comments on the land, and how green and lush it is becoming. He says, “I hate to spoil the mood, but you asked earlier about Fisk. I know a lot about him, enough to know that I prefer to not have him at my table. He's a win-at-all-cost type of guy, and too damned smart for his own good. He wasn't nearly as powerful before the James Gang robbed the Condons and Elton Hubbard last July. Funny that the hit the house safes of both of them, and tried for mine, but didn't go for Fisks. He then bought up a lot of property that previously belonged to the Condons and Hubbard as they needed the cash.” 

Even as the conversation turned serious Kate kept hold of his hand. “Jake and I were talking last night, trying to figure out where the money behind the Cowboy Gang is coming from. With Frank Leslie as the County Sheriff we could be in some trouble. A couple days ago at the Cattleman's Association meeting we made it known that we had ended quite a few gang members.  Jake surmises that we can kill gang member after gang member, but until the money stops there'll always be more. We've heard Fisk's name more than once from Gang members. But if most of his money is coming from crimes is there any way to cut it off?” 

Conrad replies, “Fisk has money coming in from many sources, his lawyer services, rent, gambling, investments, mining and from what you said, cattle rustling. No telling how much he has already but it is known that he is the Condon's top investor. I can't really think of a way to cut it off. Better to catch him doing something illegal and have Isby throw away the key.” 

“He's very subtle, and I'm sure we won't catch him out with the Gang doing something obviously illegal. This isn't my area of expertise and I have to be more careful than I've been in the past. I can't afford to have Gang members coming after me. I'll tell Jake what you said, but he might want to ask you a few more questions. Probably any specific businesses you know Fisk has interest in.” 

Conrad replies, “His main interest these days appears to be in the election. He was working with Adair on that, although they were not seeing eye-to-eye over which of them would be their Party's candidate for Mayor. Now that Adair is jailed that problem looks to be solved. As for the Cowboy Gang, it's safe to say that he's already well aware of what you and your friends have done before, so any new revelations about that would not be news to him.” 

Kate answers, “I don't know which of those two would be the worse Mayor. It may be horrible of me, but the thought of Adair rotting in jail gives me great pleasure. Did I ever tell you he offered Ruby and I work once? I'm sure you can guess as what. 'I'll give you the best terms in town' he said.” Kate shook her head. “The man is vile.  I would worry less about Leslie if I knew if was the vengeful sort. I always though the Cowboy's didn't know much about what we did or more than Ringo would have been after us. Maybe Ringo just instructed them to let him take care of it. I don't know.” 

Conrad suggests that they talk of another subject. He takes her hand and says,” Kate, things may soon become difficult for you. I've noticed that your condition is starting to become apparent, although it is safe to say that I observe you more closely than most. But at some point in June or perhaps as late as July others will start to notice. How are you planning to address the situation?” 

“I don't think anyone but you would have noticed so far. I was terribly thin, Conrad. I didn't eat much the first couple months I was here and now I'm not far beyond where I should have been. Most people will just look at me and think I finally look healthy.” Kate leaned against him. “But you're not wrong. I suspect, since I'm small anyway that this little one won't have anything to hide behind. 

I hadn't really made any plans to address it. I planned to tell Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell before it became easily seen so they could be prepared for the parents when they notice. I might have to inform the Committee for Racial Equality for the same reasons, but otherwise.... I don't know. I can't go around telling people the truth, they'll think I'm crazy, and I won't lie. I was thinking 'None of your business' might become a phrase I use often.” 

”I respect your honesty. While I consider myself a person of integrity I probably would find a way to skirt the truth when it comes to answering questions about private matters. Such as when I was confronted about my relation to John Wilkes Booth. The easy answer would have been 'No' but that would have been a lie. I was comfortable with saying 'distant relative' as I had never met the man.    Much as I would like this to continue we should be getting back, we both have jobs to get to.

Kate looked toward the east and saw the first stars beginning to sparkle there even as the western sky was afire with red and orange. "Is it always going to be like this? Always running from one place to another, having to get up and go when I'm content to stay?" 

"Not always," Conrad answered as he slipped his arm around her. "There will be nights when we can sit and watch the moon rise." He kissed her gently, then lent her a hand to help her up. The horses weren't far, and it was less than half an hour later when they arrived back in Promise City. Conrad ran home to change for work and Kate made the short walk to the Lucky Lady, arriving at about seven-thirty.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Sixty-nine, “Chatting with Mitch”, Friday, June 2nd , 1882, 2:00 P.M. *

Eight steps after walking away from the dedication ceremony a smile sneaks onto Jake Cook’s  face, “And that gives me an idea....” He turns towards Reston’s Pawn Shop and there is a distinct spring in his step. There he buys a well worn oversized coat and beat up ten gallon hat before heading back to his house. 

Later he is upstairs at his desk, the safe is open and the letter from Kitty Trent is sitting on the table. Actually, there are two letters on the table. One is from Kitty Trent and one is not. Jake is smiling smugly that most folks would not notice the difference. Jake hears a knocking on the door downstairs. Jake goes down and opens the door. 

Mitchell Berg is outside. He asks, “Mind if I come in?” “Please,” Jake steps aside and indicates with his hand the man should enter. “Who has come to visit, my friend and Lawyer Mitch Berg or the Town Marshall?”  Berg smiles and replies, “Neither Marshall or Lawyer. I'm off duty for the rest of the day and was looking for a friend to have a drink with.” “Welcome then, what is your preference? I happen to have a some pretty good whiskey, bourbon, scotch and tequila in the house.” Jake retrieves a couple of clean glasses and invites Mitch to be comfortable. 

Berg asks for a Scotch-and-water. Jake pours himself the same the his guest requests and sits as well.  Berg says, “You have a nice house here Jake, I'm sorry I haven't been by sooner. Really no excuse with my the Marshall's Office just a block south and my other office and home just around a block west.”  “It has been some tough times going on, I can understand you have been preoccupied. It would not look exactly right if I stopped by the Marshall's office with a bottle under my arm at lunch time if I came to visit their.” Jake gives him a grin and taps glasses. “To luck and perseverance.” 

They talk about nothing much for a while. Jake also mentions that the mine is looking more promising again. At a lull in the conversation Jake asks him, “Is there something in particular that is stuck in your craw Mitch?”  

Berg says, “Yeah, two things. That dedication service today reminded me once again that a good man is in the ground because of the decision I made last Saturday night. I've run through it time and time again in my mind. That mob wasn't going to back down and I saw a preemptive strike as the best course of action. I had magic shells in my shotgun and thought that I could put most of the crowd too sleep before things got out of hand, but Thayer had a wizard with him who negated the second shell. That was when we lost Niles. Guess I was overconfident about the magic, damn it Jake, they never taught me about wizardry in law school.” 

“Yes, I understand that sentiment. I thought it was fairy tale stuff before I got out here. I am not usually that naive.” Jake frowns for a second and then continues, “Nothing I am going to say is ever going to make you feel like you were not responsible for Niles death. I do not think you were. Nobody is going to accuse you of being a coward either. What else could you have done, just wait until one of that crowd fired the first shot? Then you would be mourning someone else, likely more than one. Give them the prisoners? Once you give into the mob then they run the town. That would only lead to more deaths.” Jake sips and says, “Sometimes you can only choose from bad choices.” 

Berg finishes his glass and pours himself another one. “You know, I'll be relieved to hang up this badge. I never wanted to be a lawman, even less so since last weekend. I trust that Chester told you about what happened yesterday. How am I supposed to be a lawman if I can't even investigate a murder without almost getting myself and my deputy killed. And what did I get for my investigation, two more unexplained deaths. Some lawman I am.” 

”Mitch, you play by the rules. You are a straight forward and honest man. The men you are up against are neither. We just need to get through all this and put the right person the Marshall's office. What you are doing is important. Again if you had not done it, we know who might have.” Jake pauses and then says, “You need more help that is all. And you may have to accept some help in ways you may find a little bit undesirable. If not, I worry that we will be putting you in the ground next to Niles. 

He says, “I worry about that too Jake, and I'm afraid that matters just got worse. That's the second reason I felt like I needed a drink. Evan Adair won his appeal, he just made his triumphant return to town.”  Jake replies, "I was expecting that. I did not believe for one minute that he was going to spend any real time in that prison. I just hoped it would take a little longer in Tombstone before he got loose again." 

Berg answers, "I knew we hadn't seen the last of him but I didn't think he'd get the appeal. Paying the fine instead would have meant a small fortune for the Territorial coffers. But Fisk apparently did a great job writing up Adair's appeal. That man is not only a snake, but a very smart snake." 

Jake stares at Berg for moment before continuing. "I do not see how this town is going to defeat the outlaw gangs and men like Hamilton Fisk if we strictly play by the rules. No matter how honorable Isby, you and your deputies behave you all are grossly out numbered. Sure you have some who will stand by you during the worst, and some who will offer other kinds of support but you are still outnumbered. On top of that Fisk and his kind have no compulsions against using any weakness no matter how unprincipled. You need to be prepared to choose among more bad choices." Jake sips the scotch and looks over the top of the glass with a grin. "I have a stake in this, so I will help where I can. You are no fool Mitch, you know that my kind of help is not always in the way you desire."

Berg answers, “I know, which is why I don't plan on asking you for help here. Wyatt Earp allowed vigilante justice but that's not my style. I guess I'm saying that if you cross that line I many have to arrest you despite your good intentions. Just watch out for Adair, I hear rumors that he still wants to do harm to your saloon. The only thing that held him back was Niles Hoover. I don't think he'll show the same restraint for Mr. Rote.”

Jake replies, "A form of vigilante justice saved you and Martin out at the Crazy-8 ranch. The shooter happened to think that outlaws killing the town Marshall and his deputy despite them being outside their jurisdiction was choice he had to make. That would have certainly lead to Hunter or Leslie being law during the election. You know, one of those moments where all you can do is choose from some bad choices."

Berg replies, "I know what you mean about nothing but bad choices, that sure describes last Saturday night. And the worst of it was at that point I already knew about those Indians trying to kill the Governor, that they'd be facing a rope no matter what. Maybe I should have just given them to the crowd."

Jake replies, "I cannot tell you if it was the right choice among bad ones. Just do not give up and give in. I would rather have you making a bad choice now and again when you consider the alternative. That and have a little compassion for those miserable ne'er do wells who may help you whether you ask them or not." Jake gives him a grin before he finishes his glass of whiskey.

Berg says, "Yeah, I guess you're right. I guess what I'm really annoyed at is what Fisk did. When that mob was out there they didn't have a clue about what the Indians had done ten days earlier, they just thought they were chicken thieves. But in the appeal Fisk played up their conspiracy to kill the Governor, said that rumors of that had spread through the Palace that night and that was why the crowd was riled up. I guess I can't blame Governor Tritle for granting the appeal, you really can't throw people in jail for looking out for you. Too bad it was all a lie."

Jake says, "Sure you can blame the Governor. You think Isby would have been fooled by that one sided argument? Old Caleb White once said to me," Jake changes to the raspy old voice he uses to imitate the derelict fount of wisdom, "men occasionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing happened." He then laughs and coughs once. 

The jovial expression fades and he continues. "Look Mitch, there are more than one of these Cowboy gangs again. Have a care that you do not get caught between their little internal war. Fisk and Thayer seem to be in on this together while the Circle-8 seems to be from a different faction. Better to concentrate your time worrying about the real innocents in all this and give the town a chance to elect officials that are not forced upon them by the gangs."

Berg answers, "Good advice, I'll probably take it. I think I'll have my hands full around town these next three weeks without needing to go elsewhere to find trouble. Well Jake, thanks for the drinks. I appreciate it. One thing I've discovered recently is that while I have a lot of acquaintances in this town there aren't too many friends. I consider all four of my deputies friends but not drinking companions, at least while I'm still wearing this badge and also their boss."

"When you run a saloon you do not have the same problem," Jake replies with a friendly elbow in the ribs. "I am really glad you stopped by, Mitch. Feel free to stop by any time whether you have the burdens of the world to unload or not. I will do what I can to avoid ruining your reputation," he chuckles, "just being seen with me can do that to a body." He stands and shakes Berg's hand. "Good luck Marshall. All joking aside, let me know when you are in trouble."

He replies, "Thank you Jake," as he heads out the front door. He then adds with a smile, "And don't worry about ruining my reputation, as both Marshall and lawyer I have legitimate reasons for going to see the trouble-makers of the town."  Jake smiles and holds back his response. More important that Berg goes away with a smile. Jake just waves as he leave and closes the door and exclaims “Mierde!” 

After Berg leaves Jake climbs the stairs and destroys the note he wrote in Kitty's handwriting. I'll need a new one since Adair is back, he thinks. He passes the balance of the afternoon and into the early evening cleaning his guns. It was something that helped him focus his thoughts. He really needed to think about a good many things. Although the sun was still up, it was getting late and his game awaited. Colt freshly oiled, crisp white shirt, and pressed black pants he walked casually to the Lucky Lady for the evening.

At the Priestess’s home, Nakomo and Minerva eat in silence. The young elf pushes the food around in his plate while Minerva is lost in her own thoughts: planning the Marriage ceremony that she is to perform on Sunday…, trying to make sense of the twisted political landscape of Promise City... thinking about her absent lover… 

Nakomo clears his throat and timidly peaks up “ Miss Minerva, I would like you to set me free.” 
“Hmmm? What?” she looks up startled out of her thoughts. “Nakomo, I am hardly holding you hostage, but I do not think it is wise for you to be on your own just yet.” “I am a MAN, Miss Minerva.” He says sitting up a bit straighter. “I can take care of myself. I have taken care of myself for a very long time now and I am tired of being cooped up.” He says more forcefully, meeting her eyes for the first time. 

Minerva eyes him speculatively. She is secretly pleased that he is finally willing to challenge her but keeps her expression neutral. She puts down her fork and wipes her mouth delicately with her napkin before she speaks “I suppose that you have. You have not had an easy life nor are you a child to be dictated to. You are a fine, intelligent man and you have proven your worth. I apologize if you feel that I have been overprotective but I gave Nanuet my word that I would keep you safe and there are many in Promise City who would do you harm. I just needed to be certain that you knew the layout of the town and who you could trust before I set you free, as you put it. 

She thinks for a moment tapping her finger to her pursed lips and comes to a decision. “ But of course you are right. A spirit such as yours should not be kept caged…. But you must promise me that you will not go out unarmed or wander about alone. Even in the best of times that could lead to disaster.” “Thank you Miss Minerva. He grins. I promise to be careful. I think that I should find a job too. I am almost done with the painting and a man such as myself should not be living off of a woman.” “Excuse meee?!” Minerva says, rather insulted by the comment. 

Nakomo blushes. “I did not mean that you cannot take care of yourself, Miss Minerva. But I have been raised to respect and care for women. It is the natural order of things.”   She answers, “Oh, really? and do not female animals in the wild hunt and defend their brood as well? Be careful in your beliefs Nakomo. The natural order of things is not always what you believe them to be. It is also the natural order of things that many female species will devour their males when they no longer have a use for them. It would be prudent to remember that order as well.” She teases. 
“Now, I am going to stroll over to the Lucky Lady and wash this days labor away with a good glass of tequila. You may escort me if you like. Perhaps there is someone there who will know of a job for you.”  The two, having come to an understanding and a short while later make their way to the Lucky Lady,

The Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon is already crowded by the time Kate arrives, which is not surprising given that Friday's are usually quite busy. Tony Lucky's game is already under way and Job Kane is already starting to gather players for his table. Thom is minding the door while Sandra Wainwright is sitting at the keyboards playing away. Harry Rote and Alison Caine are both standing behind the bar and helping to serve drinks while Maria is passing both Ginnie and Melvin Caudell trays of food to deliver to the various tables. Kate sees Nate and Mollie Caudell sitting at a table with Meghan O'Hara and her daughter Shannon.

Kate went behind the bar and got her apron, saying hello to Harry in the process. She tied it on over her dress and stepped back out onto the floor and approached the table where the Caudells and the O'Haras were sitting. "Are you all taken care of, or is there something I can get you?" she asked.  Meghan says, "Ginnie already took our order." Mollie adds, "We came here to celebrate Nate's good fortune."   "You got the job," Kate said, pleased. "Congratulations! Things seem to be coming together for you very well."

Nate replies, "Actually I got two jobs. First Joe Reiser hired me as the Assistant Deputy County Assayer. Then Judge Isby hired me as an election official. There was a vacancy as it appears that Bill Watkins decided to play a hand of 'election fraud' and it backfired."   Kate replies, "Luck does seem to be on your side.   That man... I used to think he was just short-sighted but good-intentioned. Now I think he's just an idiot. What did he try this time? I don't see how he could be claiming fraud."

Nate says, "What he did was try to bribe an election official and instead found an honest man. He approached the Deputy County Recorder Dennis Winston about being a 'secret candidate' on the Law and Order ticket. Watkins told Winston that the Vigilance Committee was impressed with him. He then proposed keeping Avery's name on the ballot until the last moment for Party substitutions and then change it from Avery to Winston. In the meanwhile he expected Winston to keep that secret and funnel him inside information about how the election was going and who had registered for what. 

Winston told Watkins that he would be honored to serve on the Law and Order ticket but that no inside information would be forthcoming. Winston then went directly to Judge Isby and resigned his position as an election official due to the potential conflict-of-interest. Since I was just hired as a County employee I became the third official by default."

Kate replies,  "That Watkins is a snake. Apparently with him the ends justify the means. And he wants to be Mayor? I'd almost prefer Fisk. But it adds more reasons to keep Watkins out of government, and gives you another opportunity. Congratulations, Mr. Caudell."  He answers, 
"Why thank you Mrs. Kale, coming here seems to have been a good idea. I'll have to thank Henry when I see him again."  Melvin Caudell arrives at the table with plates full of food. Mollie looks to Kate and says, "He offered to help Ginnie."

"Thank you Melvin, that was very kind of you," Kate said keeping a straight-face before sharing an amused glance with his mother. "Which reminds me, I hope Phil wasn't too much of a pest last night, Miss O'Hara. He tends to be... enthusiastic. He certainly did seem to enjoy the evening."

She smiles and says, "Think nothing of it Mrs. Kale. He was a nice enough boy and it was probably good that so many people saw us dancing together." Meghan interjects, "Yes, Shannon has been turning quite a few heads over at that boarding house she's staying with. I'm glad that her overprotective older brother and uncle are in the adjacent rooms, otherwise I'd worry. As far as I'm concerned she and Phillip Seagram can continue their relationship. A two-thousand mile distance suits me just fine."

Kate replies, "Thank goodness he has college in the fall or he might have picked up and moved. He'll grow up soon enough. I've noticed most of the men in town who live in the boarding houses and fairly decent fellows. Still it must be comforting to have relations there."  Kate looked around the room and sighed softly. "I should get to my work; Fridays are always busy. Enjoy yourselves and let me know if there's anything I can do for you."  

Don Wainwright soon arrives accompanied by his friends Carl and Edith Berman. Carl has a seat at Jake Cook's poker table alongside Al Brower as they patiently wait for their dealer to arrive. Don has his violin and he and Edith join Don's wife Sandra over by the piano. Edith has brought along a satchel from which she removes a tambourine, a metal triangle, a cowbell and set of wood blocks and mallets. The trio then spark up a series of lively dance hall tunes.

Kate helps out waiting on the tables while Melvin continues to help Ginnie wait and bus tables. Harry Rote asks Kate, "Should we offer that boy work on Friday and Saturday nights?"  Kate replies, "I'd check with his parents first, but there's no reason not to if you think he'll be of help. If he's anything like Ginnie he'll be pleased to have a little money that he earned himself. Looking around tonight it seems you don't really need me anymore. Musicians, gamblers, Ginnie and Melvin to bus and serve... I'm feeling superfluous."  

Harry replies, "Oh, we'll still need you Kate. The musicians are only here for the first half of the night, and I also imagine that the youngsters won't be here until closing time. After that it'll be us on piano to play for Clarisse."  Ginnie busses the tables keeping up the pattern that she is used to but keeps tripping over Melvin. It seems as soon as she starts to clear a table he's on the other side of it. She smiles at him and makes sure that she gets the tips off first before he start grabbing at dishes.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy, “Saloon Management”, Friday, June 2nd , 1882, 8:00 P.M. *

Jake arrives and sees Carl Berman and Al Brower seated at his usual table. Most of Jake's other regulars are already playing over at Job Kane's table although he notes that Ned Walters isn't there yet. Walters is a prospector who stays at the Lucky Lady on weekends and between liquor and gambling usually spends anywhere between $ 200 and $ 700 at the establishment during each weekend visit.  Jake treats Carl and Al to a drink and comments about Ned being missing.

Al says, "He's over at the Territorial Office building squaring things away with Judge Isby. He decided to join the town but wasn't around for the meeting Wednesday morning so wanted to get that all taken care of now before he started drinking. He should be along soon."  While they are talking Alfredo Garcia arrive. Alfredo is a wood elf who works at Johnson's Barber and Baths and is another of Jake's regular players.

Jake inquires around the room if anyone would like to join in but holds a spot for Ned. He starts up the game without waiting for Ned. When Katherine wanders by Jake mentions that he needs to speak to her at his break.  Walters arrives around fifteen minutes later. He is in the company of two men who Jake doesn't know. One has an unkempt beard and is wearing dirty patched clothing similar to that of Walters. Jake thinks he may have seen the man at the meeting on Wednesday morning. The other is dressed more neatly in a well worn but clean two-piece suit with a patterned vest. The man looks to have recently been bathed and shaved and has on a bowler hat.

Jake waves them over.  Walters asks, "Got enough room for all three of us Jake?"  "If these fine gentlemen do not mind limiting the draw to two," Jake looks around the those at the table and smiles in a way that does not invite dissent, "then we can handle all of us. At least until you win out someone's stake Ned." Jake finishes with a good natured grin.  

The men all are seated and Ned Walters introduces them. The scruffy looking man is Dudley Jobin and the neater one is Paul Messier. They are both prospectors with a claim near Ned's. Messier says in a French accent, "Oui, the Beatrice Mine, named for my first love."  Jake smiles in a disarming way and raises his glass in a toast, "To love then, gentlemen. One should always be in love. That is the reason one should never marry." Jake clicks his glass around and drinks. He keeps the play light and friendly, letting them chat if they like but without being too distracting.

Another hour passes at the Lucky Lady until the musicians decide to call a break. As they started their break, Kate made her way over. "That was wonderful," she smiled. "I haven't heard anything quite like it before."   Sandra and Don Wainwright thank her. Edith carefully packs away her different percussion instruments. She then removes an instrument case from her satchel and takes out a clarinet. 

Tony Lucky's table seems to be surprisingly lively this evening while Job's concentration appears a bit off and he calls for a break.  Ginnie brings Job a glass and asks "OK what's wrong?  You’re off tonight."    He replies, "Well, I'm doing double duty, trying to manage this place and also run my game." She gets the impression that is part but not all of what is troubling him.  She interjects “And …”   He replies, "Err...well...trouble with a woman. You'll find out about things like that when you're older."   She answers, “All right I can't do anything about the woman but as far as running this place…” Ginnie then goes through an analysis of each table and the patrons that are at it she lists the level of drinks who is paying what they are paying with be it gold, dust or currency.  She also lists which bottles behind the bar are due to be refilled which are low on being watered to stretch them and how many are left in the case for the upper shelve stock.

Job looks at Ginnie and replies, "I'm not sure what we're paying you but it isn't enough."  She answers, “Tips and supper that's it... I could use a raise.”   Job replies, "You'll get one. Okay kid, you're in charge of the Lucky Lady for tonight. Feel free to instruct the staff as you see fit and if any of them ask just say that the instruction is from me. I've got a poker game to run."  She answers, “Fine and the pay well discuss later go make some money.”

Chester and Clarisse stop in the Lucky Lady for dinner. They wave to Kate as they sit down.  Travis Calhoun, one of Jake's Monday night players arrives along with Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy and make their way up to the bar.   Jake calls a fifteen minute break and when his table disperses makes his way to the bar. "Welcome gentlemen," he says to Travis and Neil, "how fare you?"  Neil says "Pretty good Jake, nothing but water for me, I'm on duty tonight." Travis says, "I like what you're doing with this place."

Jake replies, "Thanks. If all goes well we will have a faro dealer soon and we are in the market for someone to manage the place. Then we will start renting some of those lovely rooms that are empty above us."  Cassidy says, "Well, that Von Zeppelin guy just booked every available room at the Promise City Hotel for the dozen or so workers that arrived in town today and he says he has a lot more coming tomorrow and Sunday. He'll probably take whatever you have available now."

Jake says, "Thanks, Neil. I will be sure to let him know we have rooms." Neil and Travis excuse themselves and go to sit with Katherine Kale and the others from the school. Jake mumbles to himself, "Terrific, now I just need someone to run my full hotel." 

The two O'Hara women start to get up to leave and are stopped by Neil Cassidy. He says, "Before you head off Mrs. O'Hara Travis and I would like to speak to all three of you teachers." Neil and Travis both grab unoccupied chairs from the next table and pull them over to the table with the Caudell and O'Haras. Kate is gestured to come over and join them. Both Ginnie and Melvin also gravitate that direction to find out what is going on.

Kate took her seat, looking a bit concerned. "What is it, gentlemen?" she asked as she smoothed her apron and took a seat.  Travis says, "We were approached by Ashley King with an interesting proposition. It seems that he's now on the faculty of that other school." "The job that I turned down?" Nate interjects. "Apparently," Travis replies. 

Neil continues "The other two faculty, Shackelton and Eaton, were talking to him about 'what to do about the Hoover school'. King didn't like their tone of voice or where the conversation was going, so it redirected it towards having a friendly competition between the schools." Travis says, "So he approached us and Roger about it. On any afternoon next week they have challenged our faculty and students to play their faculty and students in a game of baseball."

Kate was quiet for a minute, obviously displeased. "Why can't they leave us in peace? And there is no way to refuse that they won't be able to turn around and make us look bad. But the children will enjoy it and that's the important part.  I hope you gentlemen count as faculty. I don't know the first thing about baseball."

Neil replies, "Actually they were rather clear to Roger that faculty meant teachers not sponsors. I'm sure they are counting on their three robust male teachers to out play you three women."  Nate Caudell smiles and says, "Then they've made a foolish assumption. My Mollie here has been playing the game with myself and our sons for a decade. She pitched for my school's team in the County League and is probably the best pitcher North Carolina has ever seen. Half of her games are no-hitters, meaning that the opposing team never gets even one runner on base." 

Mollie says, "Stop Nate, it's been a few years since I've pitched, I'm totally out of practice."  "I'm certain it will come back to you, and Melvin would probably enjoy having you out playing ball with him.  Well, at least one of us has some experience. I'm afraid I might be dangerous holding a bat," Kate said.

Meghan says, "My son Patrick enjoyed playing the game and my athlete daughters Colleen and Kathleen. I have an idea, why don't we have our three families get together tomorrow to practice?"  Nate says, "Good idea, I have to work from 8:00 AM until noon but have the afternoon off. We should probably not play on the field just north of town, no point in letting our opponents in on our secret weapon," as he gestures towards his wife.

"I planned to be out at the ranch tomorrow afternoon anyway, we can practice there if you like. It's only about a mile out of town."  Kate kept her worry to herself as the others didn't seem to share it. She would far prefer just to keep away from Mr. Shackelton and Dr. Eaton. Ashley King was a mystery she couldn't puzzle out.

Nate says, "Great, let's plan on a picnic lunch and then baseball." Meghan O'Hara says, "I'll talk to Dorita about putting together the lunch. I've been wanting to see your ranch for quite some time." Travis Calhoun says, "Okay, I will tell Mr. King that we accept. Which afternoon next week should we plan the game for?"   Kate replies, "Thursday? That gives us some time to prepare. Could we add in the caveat that they must be faculty as of today? I wouldn't put it past them to try and bring in a ringer at the last moment."

Kate let the classical music soothe her disturbed mood as she went back to her work. She would have liked to join the musicians, but the piano was already occupied and she had no other musical talent.   The O'Hara and Caudell families depart for their respective homes.

Jake sees that Katherine will be a while, so he heads back to his game intending to see her at the next break.   Harry Rote gestures for Jake to come over to him. Harry says, "You may not know it but those guys at your table own the Beatrice Mine. That's one of the mines that Niles put up half the stake for, so that share is now part of the Hoover Mining Trust."  Jake says, "Huh, I did not make the connection. I wonder if they know who is part of the trust?"   

Harry says, "Possibly, I'm not sure. Paul was in town for Monday night's meeting and Dudley came to Wednesday mornings. I'm not sure if they spoke to Mitch Berg about it or not."  Jake says, "I will let someone else break the news to them."   Jake heads back to the table for another set of poker while the trio of musicians changes from lively tunes to classical, starting with a Bach piece.   Kate kept an eye on Jake's game and waited for the next break.   

Minerva spends the evening sipping her tequila and listening to the musicians. Various people stop by her table and make polite small talk. Later in the evening when the music picks up she approaches the musicians and asks if she could play them for a while.  Nakomo sits silently, his big brown eyes taking in all the activity around him. He notices that Ginny is very busy and spends much of the evening trying to get up the gumption to ask if she could use some help. When Minerva leaves him to play her flute, he finally stands and nervously makes his way over to Ginnie.   "Ummm, excuse me. Is there anything that I can do to help? You look very busy and well, I umm, I wouldn't mind keeping busy." He says looking at her nervously.

Ginnie looks at him and tosses him the damp rag she has tucked in the waist of her apron. "Clear and wipe down the tables as they begin to empty if you want. I'm not sure if they can pay but you can keep one-quarter of the tips there's a split with the saloon, and Maria, I'll figure it out at the end of the night if anyone asks you what your doing tell them that Job thought I could use some help. and keep an eye on table three they are thinking of ducking out without covering their bill.”  He catches the rag and with a nod of gratitude and a quiet smile, turns away and begins enthusiastically scrubbing down tables, while keeping an unobtrusive eye on table three.

Jake runs his game for another hour or so and at the next break takes Katherine aside to speak with her.  During the hour Al Brower plays poorly as he has for the last week and eventually drops out of the game. Dudley Jobin also loses all of his money in quick order and Ned Walters looses a solid $ 300 without blinking but stays in the game. Carl Berman and Alfredo Garcia are each slightly ahead of where they started. The big winners for the night are Paul Messier and Jake Cook, each now with around $ 200 more than when the night began.

"Wyatt Earp sends his thanks for watching his horse. Oddly he seemed sincere about that. He asked me to warn you," Jake shifts and looks about to make sure no one is listening in, "to warn you that a couple of Thayer's men were watching your ranch from the hill to the southwest of it. Fisk happens to own that hill. If Wyatt can be believed, and I do not see why he would lie about this, Fisk is now working with Thayer and his men. Here is the interesting part, the Crazy-8 gang is part of another faction of the Cowboy gang that seems to be at odds with Fisk and Thayer." 

Jake locks eyes with Katherine. "I asked him outright about Buckley. He said he did not murder him, though he readily admitted to shooting the two out at the Crazy-8 to save Berg and Martin. He claims he did not go there to do that. He also seems still convinced that Madge ratted him out to Behan and consequently caused the death of his brother and friends. I tried to tell him that Madge would not have had the backbone to do such a thing, but I do not think he was swayed." Jake hooks his thumbs through his belt, "Lastly, he says he is leaving when Josie does and likely never coming back. I thought I would save the best for last."

Kate replies, "It's good that he'll be leaving, but Miss Marcus won't be leaving until after the play is finished so it will be several weeks at least. I can't say I knew anything about him shooting anyone lately, or much about whatever is going on with Miss Duprey. I'll just be glad she seems to have left town.  Why would they watch our ranch? I know I made a bit of a spectacle of myself arguing for all races to vote, but that's past now. I don't expect to have much influence the rest of the way through these elections. Would it just be because I've been known to stand up to the Cowboy Gang? And if that's the case they'd do better watching you."

Jake says, "I have no idea why they would watch your ranch. Better that you know and be careful why we figure that out."   She replies, "I was just there with Conrad this afternoon, to think someone might have been waiting us," Kate stopped and shivered. "Isn't there anywhere that's private anymore?  I'll be careful and keep my eyes open. And make sure Ginnie doesn't go off alone out there. Thank you for the warning.  If you don't mind, I think I'd like to head home. It's been a long week and I could use the rest. Everything will be alright here?"  He says, "Sure, of course it will be. Oh, before I forget... know anyone who would be a good hotel manager?"  Kate says, "I did, but he got two jobs today. Otherwise I don't know anyone that you don't." 

The musicians finish their classical set and Edith Berman packs her clarinet away. She then takes from her satchel a small harp which she cups with one arm, holding it against her side. Don Wainwright switches from violin to fiddle music and Sandra begins to pound out fast-paced dance tunes and Edith plucks away on the harp.

Ginnie pops up behind Kate "I'll be a little late home tonight Ma'am Kate. I'm managing the Lucky Lady for the evening and it looks like I should be able to make the place pull a tidy profit"   Jake looks slightly surprised. "Profit is good."  Kate says, "I take it you volunteered for the managing? Just make sure you get someone to walk home with you, someone not Thom. Jake just told me that men from Thayer's ranch have been watching ours and until we know we should be cautious. We're also having guests tomorrow afternoon, but I'm sure you heard all about that."

Ginnie says, “Actually Job seemed far too distracted to run both his table and the lucky lady so since there are few gamblers that would be willing to play with a homely twelve-year-old girl I figured I'd do the part that would actually work.”   

She then turns to Jake, "table three is going to try to short the bill they have also been trying to clear drinks from other tables, We are going to have to restock both the upper shelve gin and whisky within the next two weeks sooner if the workmen that are coming in are being paid nearly as well as I have overheard, Job is doing well at his table as are you The new musical act is going over very well with the patrons and they have an excellent variety in their repertoire and Maria is going to need to restock before the end on the week on staples which have gone up about 30% since the last time she stocked because of shortages in town.”

Jake says, "What am I going to do with you? You really want to give up your school and run a saloon and hotel? I will take all the help I can get because I do not want to be bothered running the place day in and out."  She says, “I don't think I'd need to give up school but I may need to cut back some of my hours at the dressmakers and maybe hand off the lunch run we'll talk.”  Jake laughs and shakes his head as Ginnie runs off.

Kate says, "Ginnie knows her business."  Kate turned in her apron and sat down for a little while to listen to the music. She was more tired than she knew and before long found herself struggling to keep her eyes open. It was still fairly early when she gave in and left for home. It was less than fifteen minutes from the time she left until she was asleep in her own comfortable bed.

A middle-aged human woman with graying hair, wearing a red and blue calico dress and straw hat has spent most of the evening sitting alone at one of the tables near the piano and listening to the musicians. She had a bowl of Maria's Beef Chili earlier that evening that evening and was still drinking her first glass of wine. She finishes her wine and then attempts to catch Ginnie's attention.

Chester watches Ginnie running around. He says to Clarisse, "If Jake and the others aren't careful, she'll own this place in no time."  Now that Clarisse has finished her sets this evening at the Comique she is free to sing for the remainder of the evening at the Lucky Lady. She and Chester arrive in time for the two of them to dance the final dance of the night by the trio of musicians. 

The Wainwrights and Bermans prepare to leave, with Carl Berman leaving Jake's table at the end of this hand, Jake estimating that the man has finished up around $ 25 for the night. Ned Walters finally drops out, having lost nearly $ 400 for the night.  "The table is getting lonely, I think we are going to call it a night unless we find some new money," Jake says.  Alfredo Garcia says, "Si, I think I will call it a night."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-one, “The Cheater”, Friday, June 2nd , 1882, 10:00 P.M. *

Ginnie heads over to the table "Can I bring you anything else?" Ginnie says as she begins to clear the table and looks for clues of who this woman is that would be here without anyone else.  The woman looks up at Ginnie and softly says, "It is getting late and I must be going. You have done well my little bird. Please let Jake know that the neatly dressed man at his table is a wizard and is using magic to cheat."

She replies, “Thank you my teacher, I will let him know, the change is good but your eyes will always give you away. I would suggest leaving by the back a woman traveling alone always attracts attention in this town especially if she isn't know.  Very Loudly Ginnie speaks "I'm sure that we could have our cook explain some of the ingredients to you it is a very good recipe but I wouldn't expect to get all her secrets if you could come with me we can go speak to Maria." With that she begins to clear the table and leads the way to the kitchen.   

Ginnie comes out of the kitchen and brings Jake a glass and says, "You have a problem at your table.  Our mutual friend informed me before he went to the kitchen that your well dressed patron is a wizard who is using magic to cheat."  After Ginnie's warning Jake looks at Messier more carefully, remembering that Red had a medallion and wondering what this man was doing to help his game.   Ginnie begins watching the wizard both to see if she can identify if it is some sort of item or spell and to see if she can pick up any tricks on hiding magic use at the same time.

Paul Messier looks at Jake and says, "So, that's it then?"   Ginnie's focus shows a slight shimmer indicating magic use radiating from both of the man's metal cufflinks.  "Seems like the prudent thing to do," Jake tells him. "Unless you really think that you want to go one on one with the dealer?"   

Messier gestures to Job Kane's table and says, "It looks like he might now have space for another player." Job began the night with six players but is now down to three, namely town blacksmith Henry Weller, Phil Rogers who works at the Lucky Deuce mine and Dean Fryberg who works at the town's stamping mill.    Jake replies, "Looks like he does. You can likely slide in between hands."

Ginnie grabs Melvin "I need you to do something without asking why can you do that?"  Melvin nods yes to Ginnie.    She says, “I want you to clear that table behind the man in the suit at Jake's table. Trip when you're behind him and spill the leftover beer down his back. Can you do that? I know it's not something you'd usually do and I'm sure that Jake will yell but he is only going to be acting ok?”  Melvin nods and says, "Okay, but I really did want that job."  She says, “Believe me if work is what your looking for I can easily make sure you have more than you'd ever need.”

Melvin heads over and starts to clear the table as instructed.  Ginnie then slides behind Jake. "Cufflinks," she whispers as she moves away to clear a table across the room.  Melvin skillfully trips and spills two mugs of beer, one half full and another a quarter full onto Mr. Messier's back, side and pants. The man jumps back and turns exclaiming "Imbecile!"

Ginnie runs over and begins pushing Melvin toward the kitchen and out of the line of fire "Go grab a mop! Sir please let us send you upstairs to clean up. I'm sure we can find some clean dry clothing for you and we will make sure to get your shirt freshly washed in the morning"  Messier says, "Thank you Miss. I have done well at the table so think it is time to call it a night. I will take a room for the night if one is available."

Jake scowls at Melvin, "That is coming out of the boy's pay. Here let me help you out of your damp jacket." Jake stands to the mans right side behind him and attempts to remove the cufflink on that side with his jacket.   Jake manages to get the cufflink unfastened from the shirt but Messier moves before Jake can get a firm grip on it and it begins to drop towards to the floor.

Knowing that Ginnie will be watching closely, Jake quickly swings his boot under the falling cuff link to keep it from making a sound on the wooden floor and launches it in her direction while turning Messier the other way to help with the other sleeve.  Ginnie moves to intercept the cufflink. She fails to catch it with her hand and it bounces off of her arm and down towards the floor. She extends her leg and catches it with her book.  Jake sees Ginnie move but Messier blocks his view of exactly what she did. However he does not 'hear' the cufflink hit anything. 

Ginnie then exclaims "I can't believe he did that! Dumped Beer on him! Where is he with that mop!" She storms off into the kitchen. Once in the kitchen with the door closed she grabs Melvin, kisses him on the cheek and exclaims, "You did a great job!"  Meanwhile Jake has no difficulty removing and pocketing the second cuff link.

Messier says to Jake, "So, can I get a room?"   "Yes, of course you can. You certainly have earned it." Jake turns and calls out to Tom, "Show Mr. Messier to the third room on the right on the second floor." Turning back to cheating wizard Jake says, "I will be right up after him." Satisfied that Tom is leading him upstairs to a bedroom with no furniture in it. 

Jake steps into the kitchen. "Boy!" he hollers and then in a normal voice, "you are convincing as a bumbling idiot. And you," he says pointing at Ginnie with an edge in his voice, "here is your other cuff link." He gives her a wink and a grin.   As Jake turns to go he says over his shoulder, "You might come upstairs with Al Caine in a bit if he gets nasty. I got this thing about cheaters in my saloon....." With that he leaves the kitchen and makes his way to the room where he expects Messier to be starting a tantrum.

"Ok now the hard part" she says as she looks at Melvin "I need you to go to the El Parador and take these with you" She hands him the cufflinks "Try not to be seen but you need to get there fast. Find Mr. Gonzalas and tell him that Ginnie has asked you to have him put them in his room. Can you do that?" Melvin nods "And get back here as quick as you can, you did a great job and I'm sure that you don't have to worry about a job anymore, now go!"  With that she shoves him out the back door grabs a mop and a pan of warm water and heads into the saloon. She places the mop behind the bar and starts up the stairs with the water.

Nakomo coninues to scrub tables while watching table three.  Minerva continues to accompany the band with her flute. Her attention is drawn to Jake when she hears him bellow at the boy. She watches the scene unfold. She does not notice Jake remove the man's cufflink but she does see Ginney scoop it up and disappear into the kitchen with Melvin and Jake follow the man up the stairs. When the lively musical piece comes to a close, she thanks the band for allowing her to play and casually makes her way over to the staircase where she can listen upstairs.

Messier returns from upstairs complaining about there not being any furniture in the room he was directed towards and demanding another one instead.  Jake says, "Stay with us a moment Tom." Jake moves to intercepts him coming down the stairs takes him back up.   Jake then gives Messier a disarming smile and begins his lie. "Not much of a hotel without furniture, really. You know, there is a funny story about that. I am sure you know of people who perhaps are a little short on money," 

Jake allows himself to glance across the man's well worn clothing, "and they must make difficult decisions. Do I buy dinner or do I buy whiskey? We here at the Lucky Lady have grown so fast and we have had to make some of those same difficult choices. We will have furniture in all the rooms soon, but this month we had our own decision to make. Do we buy beds for the new rooms in the hotel...." Jake indulges himself and his smile takes on a certain predatory look, "or do we pay for a way to detect someone who is using magic to cheat at cards?" Jake spreads his arms indicating the room around him. "As you can see for yourself we did not choose furniture."   While not taking his eyes off of Jake for the first time since the beer was spilled on him Messier crosses his arms, checking each sleeve for the missing cufflinks, with a shocked look crossing his face. 

Jake then switches on his diplomatic charm. "I must be frank with you, I am appalled by your un gentleman-like behavior. You come into our saloon in the company of two other gentlemen and take advantage of them. One of which is my loyal customer Ned. What would he think about this? You sir, under the roof of the saloon that was partly owned by your benefactor the late Niles Hoover, undertake such activity that must make him look down and wonder about his generosity and be chagrined that you would treat his heir, the young Hoover boy, with such disdain.” 

Messier’s jaw drops and he is about to speak with Jake continues, “You otherwise appear to be a well educated and respectable man, what could drive you to discard your principles in such a manner and reach to the depths moral depravity?"  Inwardly Jake smiles at himself, maybe that was a bit over the top.  Messier says, "Sir, I have no idea what you are talking about. I obviously need a bed to sleep in and if you do not have one here there I will be going."

"No? I am being too subtle perhaps?" Jakes expressions changes to one decidedly unfriendly. "My desire was to settle this in a civilized manner, and give you an opportunity to explain yourself or even show some remorse. Cheaters are not welcome in the Lucky Lady sir. Is that plain enough? Wizards are not viewed very kindly in this town either, but I have no wish to bring that kind of trouble upon your person. I am not a cruel man. If continue to deny what we both know is the plain truth, then I will have no choice than to forbid you presence in this establishment and warn my fellow saloon owners of your type of behavior. Have I made myself quite clear?"

Messier replies, "Yes sir, you do not wish for me to return. Very well, I will go and not darken your doorstep again. I assure you sir, that Mr. Walters was uninvolved with my.....participation in the game this evening."   "Well you show some character at least." Jake replies. "Is Ned Walters a good friend of yours?"

Messier replies, "He is a competitor, whether at the poker game or in the mines. I only had two friends here in Promise City, both of my business partners and one of them is now dead. Good day to you sir." He attempts to get around Jake to head towards the door.  "Niles Hoover?" Jake shakes his head, "You have a funny way of showing your friendship."  As he heads toward the door Messier says, "Hoover's gone. I'll leave flowers at his grave."

"I am beginning to see why you are a man with only one friend left..." Jake lets him go but follows him out.   Messier heads two doors down to the Comique, where his partner Dudley Jobin is at the bar having a whiskey. Messier walks over to Jobin and says, "Change in plans, let's get back to the mine."

After Messier is long gone, Jake shares much but not all of the story with Job Kane and Harry Rote. He leaves out any mention that Ginnie had any knowledge of magic. "Harry, what in blazes did Niles see in that man?"   Harry says, "Can't say, that was one of Nile's deals that I wasn't involved with. I do know that back when we ran the bar at our own location it was Jobin rather than Messier who was a regular customer, so it could be that he was the one Niles dealt with."  Jake says, "Something is strange about that man. Keep an ear open about him." 

Jake makes sure that the staff understands the Messier is no longer welcome in the Lucky Lady because of his remorseful cheating.  The nights wanes and the Lucky Lady is finally clearing out. Jake tells Ginnie they can talk tomorrow if she wants. As they take their leave, Jake follows Minerva and Nakomo outside into the street. "Nakomo, can the Senorita and I have a few minutes of privacy?" Nakomo shrugs "Sure, I will go on ahead, if you are willing to walk her home." 

"That is not really necessary, Nakomo. I can find my own way home." she replies. The young elf gives her a firm look and says pointedly. "You said, it was not wise to walk alone in these times. Either he walks you home or I wait." Jake cannot help but smirk, "I am always willing to see an attractive Senorita home safely."   "Si, I shall be about as safe as the hen who is guarded by the fox." she laughs good naturedly. When Nakomo's eyes begin to darken she reassures him. "It was a jest Nakomo! I will be perfectly safe with Senor Cook. You go on ahead. I will be home shortly." 

Jake glances around to make certain there is no one nearby and then speaks to Minerva in a quiet voice. "There are a few things of which you ought to be aware," Jake says with a little bit of tiredness in his voice. "You need to keep them to yourself though. Wyatt Earp is still skulking around and looking for revenge on the Cowboy Gang members who were involved in the murder of his brother. That is a good news, bad news story. He came to visit me last night and shared some of what he has learned of late. 

He believes that Fisk is now working with the Thayer gang in trying to take control of Promise City. I have long suspected Fisk of being one of the money men behind the Cowboy Gang but have nothing to prove it with. Earp also believes that there are more than one faction of the gang and they are at odds. He mentioned the Crazy-8 ranch specifically as not being part of Fisk's faction. He claims to have been trailing a gang member when he watched Martin and Berg being threatened by the Crazy-8 men, and says he shot to save their lives. Earp denies having cut Buckley's throat however." 

"Earp did say that he witnessed two of the Thayer boys spying on Katherine's ranch from a distance and I warned Katherine about that." Jake runs a hand through his hair and chuckles, "I have told Chet and Katherine much of the same as what I am telling you, though I may have withheld a little bit here or there as necessary." 

"Earp recommended that we just let the outlaws kill each other off. We also need to be careful what we do just about anywhere. Behan and Leslie are most certainly on the Gang's payroll and that makes out of town law enforcement decidedly one sided. Berg barely has a hold on the town, and he is strictly against vigilante style justice. That may be a noble position but with him so outnumbered he is certainly doomed without some help. Anyone who does help him may well find themselves arrested by him regardless of their good intentions." 

"Earp will probably leave the area when Josie does. Secretly they are seeing each other. He is also intent upon punishing Madge Duprey for ratting out his most recent gang and causing the death of his other brother. I doubt that she was the cause of it, but I have no way of knowing for sure. She sent a letter indicating she had run off to Paris or somewhere and was never coming back. I do not know that I believe that either, but did not wish to suggest so in public. Earp thinks she is in Tucson." He pauses to take a breath and to let what he has told the priestess sink in. 

The sign of the Lucky Lady catches his eye and he turns to look at it, temporarily lost in his own thoughts. He finds himself staring at the queen of hearts that makes up the 'a' in the sign. "My, but there certainly seems to be an awful lot going on in this town." she shakes her head and replies with a touch of sarcasm.   "I do appreciate your filling me in on what is going on and am doubly pleased that you feel you can do so, so completely." she chuckles. "Tell me, Is it that you think that your secrets are safe with me or that perhaps we are of a like mind?"  "Perhaps it is some of both." Jake draws his gaze back to Minerva. 

She says, "I do not know much about any of these men except that they are trouble and that scoundrel Fisk is nothing more than a flannel mouthed liar. I think that Senor Earp has the right idea though, about letting them kill one another off, but we should keep a close eye on them just in case they need a little nudge in that direction. As for Marshall Berg, he is not one to beat the devils around the stump but I believe him to be a bit overly optimistic if he believes that "The Law" will prevail without a little help. I, like you senor, do not believe in waiting for divine intervention when something must be settled. After all the gods help those who help themselves, eh?" she winks. 

"When they do, I find that to be the case. Fisk is much more than a liar, Senorita, do not underestimate him. He is the money and direction behind much of what the Cowboy Gang does. I know you have a personal distaste for Evan Adair, I do as well. Fisk is a far greater danger to our well being than that other snake in the grass." Jake clenches his jaw and then sighs, "Speaking of Adair, Berg told me that Fisk was successful in his appeal. Adair is now free again."  Minerva let's loose with a string of oaths of profanity and then exclaims “I should have aimed more to the left."   Jake looks at her curiously, not sure what to make of the outburst. 

Minerva nods toward the Lucky Lady. "How are you faring in Ruby's absence?"   He says, "Oh, uh, fine. Of course I miss her." He looks back at the saloon he bought so Ruby would have a place of her own. "I have been so busy of late I have hardly had time to think about her being gone," he lied. "I am sure she will be back soon," he lied again. "There are times when I miss her more than other times," he does not finish the thought out loud but inwardly thinks, like today on her birthday. Once again he finds himself staring at the queen of hearts on the sign. By force of will he turns to look at the priestess, "Have you heard from Nanuet?" 

"No, I have not." she says biting her lip. "I am rather worried about the reception that he will receive from the Yavapai when he tells them what has happened but I am sure that the gods will guard him while he is away. " she says with more conviction than she feels. "Well here we are." she says as they reach her front gate. "Gracias for walking me home, Sr. Jake. My new ward takes his promise to Nanuet very seriously." she chuckles. "I am going to have to find something other than my well being to occupy his time. If you know of anyone who is looking for help, I think that a job would do him good." 

"I could get him work at the mine I am sure, but that is foul work at best. We may need some more hands at the Lady, I have not completely figured out how we are re-staffing. If he is interested have him speak to me tomorrow." He bids her good night and makes his way home.  

Ginnie waits till the end of the night to fill Job in on what she dealt with for business for the saloon " My estimate was a little off we only made a 27% profit increase over other nights but I was a little distracted for a while and we did end up needing to pay both the boys for the cleaning duty which cut into the tip money but I think it was worth it. If you give me a couple of days I'll pull together a plan to see if we can continue the increase and possibly sit down with Jake and discuss my increase in pay. See you tomorrow I've got a school report to present." with that she swings through the kitchen to grab one last cookie from the plate on the counter and heads not home but to the El Parador. it had been a very interesting evening

Once at home, Jake wanders about rather aimlessly seeming to avoid something. After staring blankly out the window for nearly ten minutes he sighs. He takes a bottle of tequila from the cabinet and slowly walks up the stairs.  Jake removes the trunk that was covered by a cloth in the corner and disperses the contents around the room. He tosses a pillow on the floor and sits upon it, leaning back against the wall. 

He pulls open the bottle of tequila and looks about at the eighteen attractively wrapped packages arrayed around the room. He drinks directly from the bottle and one by one stares at the packages. He imagines Ruby opening each one. He imagines her squealing with delight as she tears through the fancy paper and discovers the treasure within. He can see her hair bouncing and swinging about. He can hear her shrieks and laughter. He can even smell her perfume. Time slowly passes and is measured by the receding level of the tequila. Long after midnight Jake releases the bottle and slumps over into uneasy sleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-two, “Breakfast Gathering”, Saturday, June 3rd , 1882, 8:00 A.M. *

Kate woke in the morning still feeling tired. It had been a very busy week and it seemed it was all catching up with her now. The sun was much farther above the horizon that it usually was when she woke.  Thankfully she had no obligations until she must be out at the ranch at noon. She dressed simply and went out to Laurie Gilson's for a bath. It was lovely to have a tub at home now, but for this morning she was going to let someone else do the work.

Kate was surprised to discover that Laurie Gilson wasn't actually in at the moment, having left her assistant Jules Huerta in charge of the Bath House for a few days while she and Judge Lacey were away on a trip of some sort. Jules is being assisted by Skip Weston, a former cowboy turned bouncer who lost his job in the Tombstone fire and then came to Promise City looking for work. A bath is drawn for Kate.

Once the bath was drawn and Kate was alone she removed her clothing and looked down at herself. True she had put on a few pounds, but Conrad was a little early in thinking she was showing. Her figure was still neat and slim although a little thicker than it had been. She could no longer see her ribs sticking out; her hips were once again full and round. For now she only looked healthy. It would be late in July before she truly began to take on an obvious shape. 

The inspection complete, Kate stepped into the tub and sank down into the steaming water. She smiled to herself thinking of Laurie gone off with Judge Lacey. Apparently it was not nearly so taboo a thing here as back home. She'd been rather shocked by Clarisse going to Tombstone with Chester as well.  She spent a good hour in that tub soaking away her own dark thoughts and emerged feeling more rested than she did after her night of odd dreams. Once she was dressed again she went over to the El Parador to get some breakfast.

Dorita says she will get Kate food and brings her out a cup of tea to start with. While Kate is waiting Chumbley comes by with the day's newspaper hot off the presses and sells a copy to her as well as the other five patrons. He asks Pedro about Sydney Sue and is told she hasn't come down for breakfast yet. Disappointed, Chumbley departs. 

The main story on page one has the headline "Two More Ranchers Murdered". It tells of the deaths Thursday afternoon of Denny Garvin of the Thayer Ranch and Gordy Bryson of the Crazy-8 Ranch, both killed by rifle shots out at the Crazy-8 Ranch on Thursday afternoon. The story reads that two of the town's lawmen, Mitchel Berg and Chester Martin were present at the shooting but not directly involved. Three other ranchers present claim that the lawmen were indirectly responsible, that they had given a signal to their hidden ally to assassinate the men. The story confirms that none of the other three Deputy Marshall's could have been involved as they were in all town at the time with multiple witnesses. 

The other front page story has the title "Election Fraud Attempted!" It actually tells of two separate accounts. The first is what Kate had heard the night before from Nate Caudell, of Bill Watkins attempting to bribe Dennis Winston. The other account is about the Alhambra's owner Steve Lord missing Wednesday morning's vote due to a telegram sending him to Benson to be with his dying father. Upon his arrival there he found his father to be in fine health. The Benson telegraph operator confirmed that the telegram was indeed sent from there but the man who sent it was not anybody known in the town. 

The remainder of the newspaper is mostly advertisements, with three more candidates announcing their intentions to run for office. These are a quarter-page ad from Dennis Winston stating that he will run for Town Council. He says that if the Law and Order tickets asks him to he will be honored to join that party but otherwise he will run as an independent. Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter has a half-page advertisement announcing his candidacy for Town Marshall. And a full-page advertisement has been placed by Attorney Elihu Upton, announcing his candidacy for Town Council. He states that he has been a life-long Republican and has contacted the National Party about their support of the election. 

There is a nice story on page four about the dedication ceremony of the Hoover School. The school is also mentioned in a page seven story stating that they have accepted the challenge from the Promise City School of Moral Values for a game of baseball on Tuesday afternoon, the game to be played at the field north of town.

Ginnie stumbles out into the room book in one hand cookie and glass of milk in the other red hair tussled and knotted and still in the clothing she had on last night. "Oh Hi Ma'am Kate, things got interesting last night after you left and when the saloon closed I needed to come here. Oh and we made 27% more profit last night over a regular night."

Kate's mouth dropped open for a moment, listening to the torrent of words coming out of Ginnie's mouth. The one thing that really registered was that she hadn't even known Ginnie hadn't come home. Kate had checked her room this morning, but she was so often up and doing before Kate rose that it wasn't unusual that she wasn't there.  "I'm glad you at least knew to go somewhere safe if you weren't coming home. You're first night in charge was a success, then. But what was so important that you couldn't come home at night?"

Ginnnie sits down and begins to pull out a pinch of powder as Dorita snatches the cookie out of her hand and places a plate of eggs and flatbread in front of her "Breakfast then talk then bed no more cookies"  Kate exclaims, "Haven't you been to sleep yet?"  Ginnie replies, “Well I did fall asleep for a little while over one of the books I was looking at. After I closed up the Lucky Lady I came straight over to Mr. Gonzales’s library, I really needed to find out something, and I've been there ever since. When I woke up I realize that it would be breakfast time and I could have it here although I was hoping just to have cookies and milk but I guess Dorita has other ideas.”

Kate exclaims, "And thank goodness she does. You need to eat real food. At least you've had some sleep and I expect you to get some more after breakfast. In a bed. Is there a reason you didn't get Mr. Gonzales to help you?"  Gonzales voice rings out behind Kate and says, "Probably because I was sound asleep in my own room." 

He notices the powder in Ginnie's hand and says, "And I believe she would prefer to have breakfast over candle light before telling us what she has discovered." Ginnie does the honors of the candle and Privacy Spell. Once it is in effect Gonzales tells Kate, "Before leaving the Lucky Lady I, or rather the middle-aged woman seated near the stage, told Ginnie that I was tied and heading off to bed so I'm sure that is why she chose not to disturb me. I also informed her that one of Jake's customers was a wizard using magic to cheat, which I assume is what this all-night research project was all about." 

The sunlight streaming through the open window strikes Jake's lidded eyes like sharp knives. He gently searches the top of his head in an attempt to remove the iron spike that must have been driven into it without success. Stiff and achy from having slept on the floor he moves slowly into a kneeling position where his stomach takes its turn in providing an unpleasant reprimand as well. He momentarily considers whether he should shoot himself in the head or go in search of hot black coffee. He decides that his Colt makes too much noise to shoot himself. 

In clean but wrinkled clothes he presses his hat down keeping as much of the sun out as he can. He leaves his house headed for the Lucky Lady but forgets to turn. Halfway to the El Parador he realizes his misdirection but decides it is too far to walk to the Lady now. "Dorita can make coffee," he mumbles, "but if she tries any of that blasted hangover cure I swear I will shoot her." He takes a few more steps and remembers how much noise his Colt makes. He shrugs, winces from the ache and continues to the cantina.  Inside he sits at the closest table, cradles his head in his hands and mumbles "Black coffee," to the first thing that resembles Dorita Figueres that walks by.

The coffee mug is banged on the table loudly before the words are finished coming from Jake's mouth. Dorita exclaims, "Coffee, Coffee! You no need coffee! You drink this instead.” When the bottle takes the man he runs to his mama when his mama not here he comes to me!" She then smacks another mug of coffee on the table and a plate of what looks like dry flat toast in front of him "HE stay away for days then no 'Good morning Dorita', no 'Hello Dorita', just "BLACK COFFEE" HUM!" With that she heads into the kitchen muttering in Spanish.

While Gonzales, Ginnie and Kate are talking Jake had staggered into the saloon, plopped himself down at the first table he saw and had the interchange with Dorita.    "Ruby's birthday was yesterday," Kate said quietly, nodding toward Jake. "Is this something he needs to hear as well, Ginnie?"    Ginnie looks at Jake "Yes he should know what I've found out but I'm not going near enough to him to tell him, at least not until he's had some of that coffee. So I'll catch you up on what happened after you two left then get him." 

She turns to Gonzales and asks, "Will the candle still work if we start without him or would he need to be here for the whole thing?"  He replies, "The candle will work if people come and go, it is the proximity to the table of the person that is the factor."  Ginnie replies, "Okay then, let him get some coffee into him and I'll catch you up." 

Ginnie then tells the two of them in excruciating detail the events of the evening before, from Gonzales clueing her into the magic to her identifying the cufflinks as a magical source, Melvin's beer dump, Jake's slight of hand the cufflink nearly hitting the floor and her getting the second one from Jake, getting the pair out of the Lucky Lady and the possibility of her having a full time job managing the saloon. "Well that brings you up to speed now we just have to make sure Jake can actually listen to a voice without his head shattering into a million pieces for the next part."

Kate replies, "You have been busy, haven't you? I'll go get Jake, it'll just be a minute."  She got up and walked over to the table where Jake had sequestered himself, trying to step as quietly as her heeled shoes would allow. She kept her voice low as well as she said, "Jake? Ginnie has news for you. Come over and sit with us."

Jake looks up at her with blood shot eyes. He stares blankly for moment before he nods. With some suspicion the takes a mug that looks like coffee. After a deep breath he wills his body to rise and follows Katherine to the other table. He plops himself down in an empty chair, mumbles, "Morning," and with elbow on the table rests his head on one hand. With some trepidation he manages to sip the coffee.

"Good morning Mr. Cook," Gonzales states. "We asked you over here to discuss those magical cufflinks that you removed from your patron. Young Ginnie has spent the entire night researching them and I am just as curious as you to discover what she has found out about them."

She states, “At first I wasn't sure what I was looking for, if it was some kind of mind reading device, or a way to see through the cards, or something like that. What I finally figured out is it is very much like a small contained set of magic mirrors. You cast a spell, then pick a spot and activate the cufflink. The link then acts as a mirror that allows you to see where you activated the link like a mirror. I think he had one set up behind you Jake, so he could see your hand and another set up behind another player. That way he could win by knowing what you carried. Also the links are set so that only the wizard who cast the spell can see the mirror everyone else sees plain old metal cufflinks. Now can I have a cookie?”

Kate says, "You can have breakfast and get to sleep. After you get up you can have a cookie. Don't forget, we're having guests out at the ranch at noon to practice for that ridiculous baseball game.”   Ginnie pouts and states, “But I don't want breakfast, I don't want to go to bed and I don't know if I want to learn how to play baseball.”  She pauses and then says, ”Hey! Can I use magic while we're playing so that those close-minded spoilt human-only brats lose?

Kate replies, "I don't want to learn how to play baseball either, but I'm going to. I've done a lot of things I don't want to; you'll get used to it. I didn't want to eat at all for a few months so I didn't. You saw what that did.  And we will not be using magic to make sure they lose. If they win, they win. I won't stoop to cheating to show them up. They only time I'm worried about doing better than them is when it comes to education. Don't go to bed if you don't want to, but don't blame me if you're tired and cranky all day. Breakfast is non-negotiable. But there might be a cookie at the end of it."

Kate turns to her hung over friend and asks, “Did you confront this man about the cheating Jake? Will he be back?"  Jake rubs his eyes before responding. "The man was mean spirited and showed no remorse." Jake relates the conversation with him. "There was something about him that suggests I have not seen the last of him." Jake has another long drink of the coffee. "I will not be returning Messier his little toys, though I prefer not to be suspected of cheating at cards. Ginnie, you can keep them if you like. You earned them. Even though you do not normally wear a mans shirt cuff, I suspect you can find a way to use them."

"I wish I had heard the conversation myself. From what you're saying it sounds like that man was at the Lady on reconnaissance. For Evan Adair, maybe?" Kate said uncertainly.  Gonzales replies, "Or perhaps he was just there to cheat at cards. He shows up there on the night when it is the most busy, when one of the partner's has just died and another partner is out of town. It could just be that he suspected the Lucky Lady of being an easy mark. And he would have probably been right if I had not been there in disguise. From what I heard Adair didn't know he was going to be released from Tombstone until mid-morning on Friday, setting things up for that evening with miners living a different direction from town strikes me as a little soon even for Adair."

Jake looks back at her dully, his throbbing mind not really working very well yet. "Adair?" Gonzalez responds and Jake pretends to agree with his assessment and nods his head. Then he immediately wished he had not. Adair, he thinks to himself, I will have to think about that. 
He nurses his coffee and his head while the others currently better able to think do so.

Kate states, "I suppose I'm just getting suspicious in my old age. It's lucky you were there, and I'm ashamed I didn't realize it."   He says, “He replies, "Well, there is a lot I have not had a chance to teach you yet. You have been rather busy."  She replies, "That's no excuse, I should be making the time. I'll be here tomorrow afternoon, ready to study."

Kate turned to Ginnie with a softer look and said, "And you've done brilliantly figuring out how those cufflinks worked, never mind working with Jake to get them in the first place. Just humor me and take care of yourself today after your hard work."

Gonzales says, "I'll head upstairs with her. I have that potion that makes a person feel like eight hours rest after just one which I think this calls for." He turns to Ginnie and says, "You've done a remarkable job thus far but there are still some key elements to those cufflinks that you haven't identified such as the command words. We'll work on that this morning and still get you out to the ranch in time for baseball. I've never played it myself but I've seen Doctor Eaton and his boys practicing it before and it looks like fun."

Chester comes down the stairs from his room. He stops by the El Parador for breakfast. Dorita will have my head if I don't. He smiles and shakes his head. Chester notices the group sitting at the table. He waves and Kate waves in return. She motions for him to join them. He sees the candle on the table and nods. Pulling up a chair, the lawman enters the silent bubble. He says, "Morning everyone."

Gonzales states, "Good morning Deputy Marshall. I was reading in the newspaper that you've been knee-deep in dead ranchers. Care to share with us what is going on?" He gestures towards the candle, indicating that they have some privacy for this discussion.  

Chester clears his throat and speaks, "A couple days ago, we found Claude Buckley murdered near Sam Slade's place. I don't know if you know, but he was one of the rabble-rousers who wanted to lynch Nakomo and the other Indians. The Marshall recognized him, so we rode out to the Crazy-8 to talk to his ranch hands. Not only did they not want to talk, but 2 of them, Bryson and Garvin point rifles at us. 

While we're trying to talk them out of shooting us, someone else shoots them down. Mitch gets Wagner into the ranch house, while I go after the gunman. I catch a glimpse of him, a guy in a brown jacket riding an Appaloosa. He saved us from Bryson, but Garvin was lowering his rifle. I reckon he killed Buckley, but I've heard that isn't true. I found tracks coming from Hamilton Fisk's house leading to the body, so I'm going there next."

Kate states, "We've suspected Fisk is the money behind the Cowboy Gang for some time. This sounds like more evidence of a couple different factions vying for power. I recognized one of the men in the lynch mob as a Gang member. Those killed also didn't choose to join the town, but I'm not sure that's a factor.”   Chester replies, "That's what I thought at first, too. But what I've heard recently gives me pause."   

Kate adds, “I was also told that men from Thayer's ranch have been watching our ranch. I have no idea why, but I'm going to warn Sonoma about it later today."   Chester asks, "Anything unusual happen out there, Kate? You need some protection?"  She answers, "Nothing unusual, just a lot with cattle and horses and planting. I don't know if we need protection. For now we'll have to keep our eyes and ears open and our guards up."  

Chester scratches his chin. "Then why would they be watching the ranch? They must be looking for something. It'll be a good idea to find out what that is before they do."  Kate replies, "I don't know, Chester. It could have to do with us having put a large number of Cowboys underground. It might be because our ranch is owned by women, elves, and dwarves. Or it might be because our ranch stood for giving all races the vote. Or it could be something else entirely."  Chester states, "I don't like it. They could start shooting at you at any time. What do you say about me paying these guys a visit?"

Kate says, "I say no, truth be told. If we tip them off that we know we may never find out why. I doubt they'll be forthcoming if you asked them."   Chester gives a grim smile. "Who said anything about asking them anything? I'd rather just scare them off. But if you think that would tip them off, then I'll hold back. Should the Marshall take the advice of Jake's visitor and not look into Buckley's death? People are going to ask questions if he does."  Kate replies, "That's up to you, Chester. He was probably right, if we let them to themselves they'll probably take care of the problem for us. But letting that kind of thing go sets a bad precedent."

Ginnie states, "It could also be that the birth rate for the animals at the ranch is about 200% more than normal and they want to figure out why and what's going on. That kind of expansion is money in the bank especially if they can figure out how it's being done. If nothing else they may be thinking of acquiring some of the "extra" stock and with so many it would be easier to nab a few head. Sonoma told me that when the mother still has at least one to feed she won't make as much of a fuss if one is missing"

Kate sighed. "We need to start branding. And we need to hire on hands. I don't know where we'll find people we can trust or how we'll pay them but it's going to more than we can handle very soon. We should probably name the place, too."

Minerva had risen with the sun gives thanks to her gods and goes out to work in her garden. Nakomo comes to the door looking very much the teenager, with his tussled hair and a distaste for the early hour evident in his chocolate eyes. "You are up very early Senorita Minerva." he says reprovingly. You should have woken me. I would have done the gardening."  Minerva straightens and sits back on her haunches, wiping the hair from her eyes with the back of her dirt covered hand. "It is not necessary for you to do everything Nakomo. Besides which, I like gardening. It busies the hands and free's the mind for thinking." 

She stands and wipes her hands on her apron. "I have been up for a while and so have had time to contemplate a great many things. I think that a job for you is a fine idea. I spoke to Senor Jake about it last evening and he sounded like he could find you work. You should speak to him about that later today after you have enrolled in school. Nakomo startles at this proclamation and Minerva raises her hand, blocking his protest. 

"I will brook no argument, Nakomo. The spirit knows that its growth is the real aim of it's existence and education is paramount to that growth. Now I know that you are concerned about how you will pay for it, but I am sure that we can work out an arrangements with the Hoover school.  Come let's have some breakfast and then we will go out to the desert and continue your weapon's training."   Upon their arrival Manuel Gonzales waves Minerva and Nakomo over to the rapidly filling table and gestures for them to have a seat.

While the group is eating breakfast Josiah Arcadiam (Arcade) and his wife Morgana enter the El Parador in the company of two men. The first of these men is Hans Schmidt, the pilot for Arcade's Gang and a former resident of the El Parador. The other is the man is recognized by Kate and Chester as Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin. They take a seat at the far end of the room. Manuel Gonzales excuses himself and goes to join those four. Kate, Ginnie and Minvera all notice that Morgana lights a candle and casts the Privacy Spell for that table.  Ginnie watches the other group carefully trying to decide if the privacy spell works on the way people see others speaking as well or if it is just the verbal that it masks it and also is listening with half and ear still watching the other table.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-three, “Come Saturday morning, I'm goin' away with my friend”, Saturday, June 3rd , 1882, 9:00 A.M. *

Ginnie continues to observe Gonzales and his companions while Kate and Chester talk.    Chester says, "I agree with you, if we let this be, then more cowboys will end up dead on our doorsteps. Not to mention people feeling that Buckley's death was because he didn't want to join the town. That's how rumors start." 

The Halfling Sydney Sue come down from upstairs and takes a seat at the bar on one of the higher barstools. Manuel Escobar and his wife Rosita come in with Frank Condon and the three of them sit down at a table near the door.   

Kate says, "I should go. I have work to do out at the ranch before our guests arrive. We can talk some more about this when our suffering companion is recovered. You'd think I'd have dealt with this kind of thing often enough now that I would know what to do." Jake only flicks his eyes in her direction with the slightest rise of a single eyebrow. 

Kate shook her head.  "I'll see you later at the ranch, Ginnie. We'll be having a picnic and I'm sure there will be some cookies. Feel better, Jake.” He half-heartedly waves a hand in her direction.
“Good morning, Chester," she said as she rose and left the table.  Chester says, "Have a nice day, Kate. If you see Sonoma, tell her about Thayer's men. And you keep your eyes peeled, too. OK?

Kate said a pleasant "Good morning," as she passed the table where Manuel Escobar sat with his wife and Frank Condon.  "Good morning to you Mrs. Kale," Frank Condon replies with a smile. The Escobars also give her a pleasant greeting before going back to their conversation with Frank.  She returned the smile and filed that small occurrence away in her mind for further thought. As a member of the Vigilance Committee she had never been quite sure just what Frank Condon was all about. 

Instead of going straight home Kate stopped and registered to vote first, not wanting to somehow forget to do it. When she returned to the house she changed into the pants she'd bought from Judge Lacey during the first days she was here. They still had plenty of room in them. After that it was a short walk back to the El Parador to get Meribel and on to the ranch.

As Kate is getting her horse from the El Parador stable a strange man rides up. He is tall, with long dark hair flowing down his back, dark eyes and a dark mustache. He has on a tan long coat, high boots and light brown cowboy hat. On his belt are two colt revolvers with the handles facing forward. His horse is rugged looking with four full saddlebags. He hitches his horse up to one of the rails and removes one of the saddlebags, putting it up on his left shoulder and heads towards the front door of the Cantina.

As Kate led Meribel out she said loud enough to be heard, "That's a beautiful horse. They'll treat you well inside, there's no better food in town than in the El Parador."  He looks back towards Kate and with a distinctly Texas accent says, "Thank you Ma'am. I trust I can get a room here as well?"   "Of course. It's the weekend and they get quite full, but Dorita should be able to find room for you. I lived here for several months myself and I still miss it sometimes. I'm Mrs. Katherine Kale."

"Timothy Courtright", he replies. He then asks "And could you tell me where I would find the Marshall's Office?"   Kate pointed out the Great Western Boarding House across the street from the El Parador, then finished, "That building right across from it is the Marshall's office. One of the Deputy Marshals is inside the El Parador now. Ask for Deputy Chester Martin."  "Thank you Ma'am," he replies.   Kate nodded, got up on Meribel, and started out for the ranch. She kept her eyes carefully open and aware while making the short trip. 

He makes his way inside the Cantina and looks around until he sees the man wearing the badge. He then heads over to the bar and gets the attention of Dorita. "Can I help you?" she asks. He says, "Yes Ma'am, my horse is in your stable now and I would like a room if you have one." She replies, "I have guests just stay last night, room will be open later." "Very well, I'll be back later then."  

Jake glances up at the man and then goes back to rubbing his eyes. "If you do not mind Chet, I will just stay here."  The man makes his way over to the table where Jake and Chester are sitting and looking towards Chester asks, "Are you Deputy Martin?"   Chester looks up at the man. "Yeah, I am. Can I help you?"   He holds out his hand and says, "Hello, I'm Timothy Courtright, former City Marshall of Fort Worth. I'm here in town to see your Marshall Berg. Would you be able to take me to him?"   Chester replies, "Sure. I'm pretty much finished up here. I'll see you later, Jake." Jake grumbles something in reply.  

When Gonzalez appears finished at the other table, Jake motions to him to come back while the candle is still burning at the table where Jake is seated.   The two are alone at the table and Jake says, "Earp came to see me. Among the things that I learned was that he still believes that Madge and Mr. Austin were responsible for the attack on Earp's gang and his other brothers death. I told him again that I did not believe that Madge had the courage to turn him in. I have no idea if he is listening to me. I know that Madge is gone, at least temporarily. 

Her boy friend believes it is forever, if that was her intention that he believe that. Earp thinks that she sent the letter from Tucson so will go there when he is done in Promise City. I know that Austin will be safe, and likely so will Madge but I wanted to make sure you knew." Jake closes his eyes against the throbbing headache and then sips some more of the black coffee. "That is all."

Gonzales says, "Madge should be safe. She is now in Europe, but not where somebody would think to look for her. Plus she is now using a new name."  He then says, "I am glad that you dealt with that cheater. I hate to see wizards acting unethically. It gives us all a bad name."  Jake looks up surprised. "I was not all that harsh with him, I suppose I should have been harder. Thought I would give him a chance to explain. He was not in the mood. I have a bad feeling he will be trouble soon." Jake shrugs.

Gonzales replies, "You did fine under the circumstances. One other thing about wizards is that it is not a good idea to back them into a corner. Letting him leave was probably the safest course of action for you."   Jake was about to say that Mr. Colt did not really care if he was a wizard or not, but thought better of it. "I trust losing his cufflinks and being discovered was enough of a deterrent for now."

Gonzales replies, "I should think so, it usually is. No wizard wants to be exposed to the law. My main job here at the El Parador is to make sure that no magic is being used for cheating, there's no reason why I can't expand those duties to your place as well, although I think I should teach Ginnie and Kate to refine some of those skills as I had done for Ruby and Sonoma."

"That is mighty generous of you. Even though I do not back away from a challenge, that is one area way beyond my understanding." Jake finishes his coffee. "The kid did a fine job and did not even put herself in any risk. Smart one, she is."   Manuel says, "Smarter still for your partner Job to recognize her potential. Job's card games have been off ever since Hoover died, as he's been too distracted trying to be manager to play. Last night Ginnie told him not to worry and to enjoy playing again, which he did. Obviously the customers won't respect a twelve-year-old girl as the manager, most of the employees probably won't either, but if you keep Job as the 'figurehead' and let Ginnie make the decisions you should be rolling in money soon enough."

"If that is what they desire, that is fine by me. I have no appetite for running a saloon." Jake gently scratches his head. "You probably knew that though," and manages a smile regardless of his state. "I just fix it when it is broken." He then manages to stand, easing himself out of the chair. "I better have myself a few more hours sleep. Thank you again for your help. I will see you around town Senor."  Gonzales says goodbye to Jake and heads back upstairs. Just as Jake is getting up to leave Count von Zeppelin and Mr. Schmidt head across the room to depart as well.  After speaking with Manuel Gonzalez, Jake slowly makes his way back home. He climbs into bed and spends the better part of the daylight hours in and out of sleep. 

Chester and Courtright walk to the office. "What's your business with the Marshall, if you don't mind my asking?"  He replies, "I'm looking for information about the New Douglas Gang, I figure he's the best place to start."   Chester whistles. "The New Douglas Gang, huh. I haven't heard about them in months. You're from Fort Worth, right? That mean they're in Texas?"

Courtright replies, "No. Colorado actually. Robbed a bank up there two nights ago. The bank owner has contacted me to help hunt them down. One thing I've learned is that people on the run usually touch base with people in their former lives. Since most of his gang was from this area I thought this would be the best place to start."  Chester replies, "I haven't seen any of them recently. Not since the day the bank here got robbed. One of them put a whole bunch of shotgun pellets in my side."   

Berg arrives and Courtright explains why he is there, stating that the Bank manager had sent his detective agency a telegram hiring them to find where the New Douglas Gang had escaped to. 
Courtright spends the next half-hour getting whatever detail he can from the two lawmen about Pinto Joe Weams, Mongo Bailey, Pamela Yeats and Sally Fox. At the conclusion of the interview he says "I think that I'll poke around your town some more today and maybe head over to Galeyville tomorrow."   

Berg says, "Be careful, Galeyville is a dangerous place for an ex-lawman to head off to alone." "Nothing I can't handle," Courtright replies.  Chester adds, “The Cowboy Gang has been hit hard, but they're still trouble."   Courtright thanks the lawmen and then departs. 

Once he is gone Berg says, "Chet, the answer to my prayers may have just fallen into our laps."  Chester points to the door. "Him? He's looking for the New Douglas gang."  Berg replies, "Right, and has reason to believe they might show up around here. I doubt that, but with Courtright in the area our mystery killer may decide to move on, which would suit me just fine.   Chet, this town is a powder keg at the moment and we're barely keeping it from exploding. A lawman with Courtright's reputation probably can't hurt to have around."

He replies, "Gotcha, Mitch. Maybe we can get him to stay at a hotel here, instead of Galeyville. I heard that the killings are about two splinter groups of the Cowboy Gang fighting each other. And that we shouldn't get involved. I don't like that. Buckley was killed here. If we let that go, then who knows what could happen. Like you said, the town's on edge with the election and all. I want to interview Fisk. The tracks led from there."

Berg replies, "I agree. He should be up by now, let's go pay Mr. Fisk a visit."   Chester and Berg stop by Fisk's home. Berg knocks and calls out, "Fisk? It's Marshall Berg and Deputy Martin. Can we ask you a few questions?"   Fisk is still wearing a terrycloth bathrobe when he comes to the door, although the aroma of coffee indicates that he has been awake. He doesn't invite them in, instead saying "What do you want? Come to arrest me now for filing Adair's appeal I suppose."

Berg says, "No. Do you know Claude Buckley? He was murdered not far from here."   Fisk says, "Yeah, I knew him, served as his lawyer once around a year ago back when Marshall Hollister bring him in. I read about his murder in the papers, no real surprise given that Wyatt Earp is still on his personal vendetta against all suspected cattle rustlers."

Chester adds, "When did you last see him? We found tracks leading from the body back to here."  Fisk replies, "I know that, I saw Dick Lester bring his hearse wagon to the hill back there. Buckley had paid me a visit Wednesday afternoon about a legal matter. While he was here I tried to talk him into having his ranch join the town but he was solidly against it. Now if you want his killer then stop bothering me and go catch Wyatt Earp. And if Earp needs a lawyer I'll offer to defend him for free, I could use the publicity." 

Berg asks, "Care to enlighten us as to this legal matter?" Fisk replies, "Now Marshall Berg, as an attorney you of all people should understand the value of attorney-client confidentiality." Berg answers, "That doesn't extend beyond death." Fisk says, "It does for this, it also concerns his ranch hands, at least some of whom you and your friends haven't managed to kill yet."

Chester asks, "What makes you think that Earp's behind this? If I were him, I'd have high-tailed it out of here. "   Fisk replies, "What makes me think that? The man is insane, that's what. He's been murdering everybody he suspects of cattle rustling. And if you two were any kind of lawmen you would have stopped him by now! Unless you're planning to arrest me I think we're done here. Good day to you."

Once Kate arrived at the ranch she sought out Sonoma to update her and find out what needed doing.   Sonoma gestures to the horse corral and a now familiar looking Appaloosa horse and says, "He told me about the men who were watching the ranch when he dropped off his horse this morning. He says they aren't up there now. Flint sent Naki-Yai up into the mountains to find out what the Apache may have seen as well. We should probably think of branding the horses just in case."

She then gestures to Earp‘s mount and says, "We need somewhere else to keep that horse. Chester saw it and probably Marshall Berg too. If he sees it we could get in some serious trouble. 
The cattle should be branded too. Ginnie suggested they might be watching because of our high success rate in breeding, and it's in the gang's nature to rustle cattle. I hope the Apache might have an idea. I have too many theories to make sense of anything. Some guests will be coming out this afternoon. The school for 'Moral Values' challenged us to a baseball game and we need to do a little practicing."

The two women talked for a while longer, Kate agreeing they needed to have a brand made and get their animals marked. Then she got down to helping with the ever-growing list of chores and kept herself busy until near noon when people would begin to arrive.

Minerva and Nakomo spend a productive morning target shooting in the desert. They decide to reward themselves with lunch at the Lucky Lady. "Maybe Mister Cook will be there and I can talk to him about that job." Nakomo says hopefully. "Si, and then you can seek out Senora Katherine and speak to her about enrolling in school." Minerva reminds him. They ride back to town, Luna following in their wake and order themselves lunch at the Lady.

They are almost finished their meal when they are joined by Father Thomas Valdez, Rufus Davis and Anita Ramirez to plan the next day's wedding ceremony.    Minerva smiles brightly. "Buenos Noches, Padre, Senor Davis, Senorita Ramirez. I am pleased that you are here. We do not have much time left before the ceremony tomorrow." Minerva motions to the chairs. "Por favor, sit so that we may discuss the final details." 

When everyone is seated she continues. "Senorita Ramirez, do you plan to wear the traditional roman wedding garb or were you thinking of something more Elven?"  Anita says, "We want this ceremony to be a mix of both cultures. Roman garb would be fine but I would want to wear my Grandmother's hand-woven Mexican shawl with it if that is acceptable."

Minerva replies, "Si, So long as you wear the knot of Hercules about your waist, little else is of real consequence. I am sure that wearing your grandmother's shawl would be pleasing to the gods. After all weddings are about the importance of family and wearing your grandmother's shawl shows that you hold family dear. 

The most important part of your attire is the knotted belt which is tied about your waist to invoke Hercules blessing. He is the guardian of wedded life and it would not do to neglect him at such an auspicious time. You must remember that only your husband may untie this knot at the appropriate time." she winks. "You should also wear the traditional flame colored veil. The veil is topped with a wreath of flowers, which you must gather yourself as a tribute to the gods. Now, have you given any thought to the ceremony itself?"

Father Valdez says, "I spoke to them about the use of need to sing the Song of Joining to the Central American deities. Beyond that Rufus is looking to have this be a traditional ceremony of your church."  She replies, "It is important to honor all the gods. Where would you like to hold the ceremony?"  Valdez says, "Actually, we were thinking of holding it at your church but having the reception afterwards in the floral grove behind my church."  She says, “That is a wonderful idea! The floral grove is so beautiful! It would be a grand place to hold the ceremony as well if you prefer that."

Anita is in favor of that idea and Rufus relents and says, "If you find that appropriate Priestess then we can do that." While they are talking Conrad Booth enters the Lucky Lady in the company of Josephine Marcus. They sit at a table over by the stage.

The young priestess enthusiastically rubs her hand together. "It is settled then. I will leave the decorating to the bride and groom. Now let us discuss the ceremony." She details the traditional Roman Church ceremony for them adding in the native American bonding ceremony. "Now we shall have a toast." she orders a bottle of wine and pours a glass for each of them. She spills a small amount on the floor to honor the gods and raises her glass in a toast. "To Love, Life and Happiness eternal. May you have them all!"

They toast the upcoming marriage. Rufus says that he has to get over to the Billiard Hall as he's usually open by now. Anita grabs both Minerva and Valdez by the hand and gives them each a squeeze. She exclaims, "Thank you both! This will be the wedding I always hoped for. I have to go see my brothers now about the reception. Good day." She hurries off. 

After they run off Father Valdez smiles at Minerva and says, "So, I hear that my friend Father Silas Oraibi Barnes will be paying you a visit early next week."   She says, "Pardon?" I had not been informed. Did he say why he was coming?"   Valdez replies, "He said that you were hosting the training session with your Bishop this month, just as he hosted you last month at his church up in Flagstaff."

Minerva slaps the palm of her hand on her forehead. "By the gods, how could I have forgotten? There has been so much going on lately I completely forgot he was coming! Did he say how many would be attending? Will you be attending Padre?"   Valdez replies, "I was hoping to attend. While I am not a Priest of your church I have always tried to take an ecumenical outlook. In fact, when this town first got started I set up a section of my church with an altar for the Greek and Roman gods so that the first humans in town would have a place to honor their deities. It has been a few years since I last saw Father Barnes, he and I are actually distant relatives."

She replies, "Really?! My what a small world! How are you related?"   Valdez replies to Minerva, "My grandfathers were both Spanish soldiers with Coronado who came through this region 341 years ago. Father Barnes also is a descended of Spanish soldiers through his maternal grandparents, and one of those soldiers happened to be the same man."

When lunch is finished. Nakomo inquires as to the whereabouts of Mr. Cook but is told that he hasn't been in yet. He and Minerva head over to the school house to enroll Nakomo but find that no one is there either since it is a Saturday. Minerva gives him a stern look. "We will return first thing Monday morning. In the meantime it is a beautiful day and Shadow could use some exercise. Let us go for a ride." They make their way to the stable and mount up, while Minerva, using her ability to speak with animals once each day, chats with the horses. "It is too fine a day, Shadow, too fine to be stuck in this place. Tell what is new in the stable. Any gossip of interest?" she says patting his muzzle.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-four, “Visitors at the Ranch”, Saturday, June 3rd , 1882, 12:30 P.M. *

The Caudell and O'Hara families arrive at Kate’s ranch. Meghan has brought her entire family, including her brother-in-law Shamus who Kate had only met briefly a few times. Kate has gotten to know all seven of the O'Hara girls due to the school where the youngest six are enrolled and also Shannon from the other night plus visits to the Kelly's store where Shannon works. But this is the first time Kate has gotten to really meet Meghan's two boys, as her eldest Patrick works at the mine with his Uncle Shamus while the toddler Shamus is too young for school so stays with Mrs. Tolucca during the day. 

They are soon joined by Roger and Janet Fly who ride out to join the picnic and watch the practice. Roger apologizes for the other Committee members not being able to join them but says that as a result of the Tombstone fire both Neil and Travis are working almost around the clock to get more building supplies made, Cole Rixton is out straight making bunk beds for Count von Zeppelin’s workers, and Rufus Davis is planning his next day's wedding.

Kate says, "Oh no, it's perfectly alright. I'm glad to have you and Janet here, and of course it's important to get the people of Tombstone settled as soon as possible." Kate made the rounds greeting everyone, taking a bit of extra time with Meghan's male relations since they'd never met. Finally she said to Meghan, "You wanted a look around if I remember correctly?"  Kate organizes a tour of the ranch while Sonoma discretely moves Wyatt Earp's horse off into Flint's cave.

Kate decided to forget about her discomfort with the whole idea of the baseball game and just enjoy having guests. She took those who were interested through the barn and corrals, pointing out the best of the stock and talking about what they had been doing, (leaving out any mentions of magic, of course.)   Her pride in the place was obvious, although in the back of her mind she realized she was also taking the first steps in "selling" the place. People wouldn't know they could get a well trained horse from Kate Kale unless she told them. 

She made sure it was clear that Sonoma did the lion's share of the work out here, especially as they looked over the cattle. "This is what I came here to do," she said finally. "Although I find teaching quite to my liking as well."

Following the tour they spend the next hour practicing baseball, with Shamus O'Hara and Nate Caudell acting the part as coaches. Kate is taught how to play the role of catcher. Mollie proves to be an excellent pitcher. Melvin, Colleen and Kathleen work out a comfortable arrangement working the three bases, although Nate suggests that for the Tuesday afternoon game that Melvin play center field instead as he could cover most of the outfield and the right and left fielders would only have to throw balls to Melvin to pitch in instead of having to throw them to the infield themselves. Ginnie has as little to do as possible with the practice although with the parts she participates with she does quite well. 

The adults and Ginnie finish practicing while Colleen, Kathleen and Melvin continue to teach the three youngest O'Hara girls the finer points of the game.   Kate turned to Mollie and said, "Why don't we go into the house and get the lunch together? Everyone must be hungry now that they've gotten all that exercise."  The meal is quickly reheated, having already been fully cooked by Dorita. They are joined by Sonoma and Flint for the meal. Janet Fly says a blessing to the Greek and Roman Gods.  Kate sat quietly through Mrs. Fly's blessing, quite practiced at looking pious while not participating. 

Flint points out that the Norse, Native American and Central American deities also bless the land and are worshiped by the respective owners of the property. "You are quite right," Roger Fly states, "Sonoma, Flint, we would be honored to hear your blessings as well."  "Please," Kate said encouragingly. "Our ranch is blessed by many gods, they should all be honored."

Prayers are stated to the other deities. Everybody enjoys the food and the meal conversation is kept light. Near the end of the meal Janet Fly asks Kate, "So, are any of these horses for sale? And do you give riding lessons?"   Kate replies, "The horses are for sale, except for a few that are our personal mounts and some that are work horses. I've improved the training on many and there are a few that had received no training before at all. 

I have not given lessons, but I'd be more than happy to give lessons if anyone wanted to learn. I ride astride but I could teach a lady to ride side-saddle. I have to say that I agree with my husband about that, however. It's just unsafe, no matter how skilled you are."  Janet replies, "It is just so peaceful out here, I wouldn't mind spending every Saturday out at this ranch. And some of your animals are beautiful. When I was a girl my Grandmother had horses, although I was too young and never got to ride any of them. But I would feed them carrots and sugar cubes. Roger always rents a buggy from drovers to go places, like today, but I would really rather be riding my own horse." 

Roger Fly adds, "And spending at least a day away from my brother and sister-in-law wouldn't hurt either I suppose." Janet blushes and says, "Oh Roger, your family are fine. I don't mind having them under our roof, it's the least we can do for them after they lost everything in Tombstone. And Buck is better than you with the photography." Roger looks like he is about to say something else but decides to refrain.

Kate let the bit of marital byplay pass. "Sometimes you need a quiet place to go. I imagine running a boarding house doesn't leave you much time for peace. I wish I could spend more time here rather than in town, but that isn't to be for some time. If you wish to learn to ride I'll be glad to teach you. I plan to be here most Saturdays and Sundays.”  Janet replies, "Sunday is the day to worship the Gods but I would love to spend my Saturday's out here with you." 

Kate says, “I suggest investing in a pair of pants. If that idea makes you too uncomfortable talk to Mary Kelly about a split skirt. Much of the control you have over a horse comes from your knees, so it's better if you have one on each side of the horse."  Janet answers, "I will see Mrs. Kelly about that this afternoon. Would it be possible to change clothes out here? I wouldn't want any members of my sewing circle seeing me wearing pants, it's so unladylike."   Kate brushed a crumb off the pants she was wearing. Small steps are better than no steps at all. "That's no trouble at all. I'd bring some stout boots too if you have them."

She replies, "I should be able to get a pair from Frye's." She turns to her husband and says, "Oh Roger, this is so exciting! I'm going to be a rider! Let's go pick out a horse!" He replies, "I would suggest that you hold off on that for a few weeks. Try riding several of them first to see which one best suits you."

Kate says, "Not many have that opportunity; you might as well take advantage of it. They have personalities of their own and finding one that suits you will make learning much easier. You could go take a look at them though and get used to being around them."  Janet and Roger Fly got up and went back over to the horse corral, she pointed excitedly at different animals and they ignoring her in favor of grazing. Kate let out a long breath and sat next to Mollie Caudell. "I hope you don't mind my unladylike pants," she laughed softly. "Of course, I never did argue they weren't unladylike, just convenient. How are you doing today?"

Mollie says "Well, my pitching arm is a little sore, I was out of practice. It's nice to be throwing a baseball around again. Back in the war we would play the game in our off-time, that's where I first learned how. After our boys were born we continued, it's a fun game for a family. 

When the Nash County League got going Nate fielded a team with him and the boys from the school. We were playing a game at the far end of the county when the pitcher got hit on the head in the first inning. They had just enough players to play so were now a man short and risked having to forfeit. Nate suggested to the other team that I be allowed as the substitute. They found that funny and agreed to let the middle-aged housewife play. I threw a shut-out, not one man made it to base. The rest of the team wouldn't let me quit afterwards so I pitched for the rest of that season and the following three."

Kate states, "I've never been much for sporting and I'm sure it shows. But that must have been fun to be part of a team and break all those taboos. Seems you've spent your life doing what was right for you instead of what society wanted. I admire that. Would you go for a short walk with me? I... well, I need a little advice and I think you're just the person to ask."   Mollie replies, "Sure, the others seem to be doing alright with out us. Lead on."

Kate led the other woman away toward the open grassland behind the house. She was quiet for a few minutes trying to decide how to broach the subject. Finally she decided the direct approach was best with Mollie.  "I have a question about, well.... I'm pregnant. And I really don't know much about being pregnant. I'm starting to have some very odd feelings and I don't know if it's just me or the baby."

Mollie stares at Kate, surprised by the news. She then blinks and says, "Okay, I've been pregnant twice. Nate Junior was an easy birth, Melvin...not so much." She then spends the next ten minutes telling Kate about the various symptoms of pregnancy and how to deal with each. She doesn't ask Kate any other questions about it.

"So this..." Kate blushed hard and looked down. "Ah, increased desire is normal? I suppose there isn't anything I can do about that except live with it.  Thank you. I'll tell Meghan before it becomes obvious, until then only a few of my friends know. You both deserved to know before it becomes common knowledge."   Mollie nods and says, "And we should probably pull you out of the game Tuesday after the first inning. We'll try out some of the other students on Monday to see if they're any good at baseball."  Kate replies, "I feel fine physically. Not tired or sick at all, I can play. Unless of course we find someone who'd be a better player. In that case I'd be all for letting someone take over for me." 

Nakomo and Minerva had galloped out of town and find themselves, unknown to Nakomo, heading for Kate's ranch. They arrive mid afternoon and find the ranch bustling with activity. "It seems that Senora Kale and Senorita Sonoma have company. Come with me. I will show you around. Luna, see if you can locate Senora Kale for us so that we may speak to her about enrolling Nakomo in school." 

Luna flies off on her mission and Minerva dismounts. Nakomo sits astride his horse eyeing his guardian suspiciously but says nothing.  "Come on, I would like to see the horses." she strides off without waiting for a response. Nakomo dismounts and follows her, muttering something under his breath about it not being Monday yet.  "Howdy Priestess," the dwarf Flint exclaims, "Come to join the picnic? You're a little late but there's probably still some food, Dorita made lots of it."

"Senor Flint! how have you been? I have not seen you in quite some time. Picnic? I would not want to intrude. I was just looking for Senora Kale."  As they make their way back they see Minerva and Nakomo ride up. Mollie says to Kate "Now there's a healthy looking boy who is probably good at athletics. Why don't you talk to the Priestess about having him come to class, at least for a couple of days so that we can use him in the game."

Kate says, "I'd rather get him into school permanently. I wouldn't feel right about putting someone into the game that isn't really part of the school." As they got closer to the newest guests Kate said, "Good afternoon. What brings you out?"    “Buenas Dias, Senora Kate, Senora Mollie. She greets them cheerfully. "It was such a lovely day for a ride and the gods have somehow fashioned the winds to blow us onto your doorstep." Minerva chuckles. Nakomo smiles timidly and nods in greeting. 

"We do not want to intrude upon your company by staying overly long, but while we were here Nakomo would like to speak with you." She says nudging the boy forward. Nakomo looks back at her with the mild look of resentment often found on a teenagers face when he is being forced to do the right thing.  He faces Katherine, squaring his shoulders, he stands proudly, looking an awful lot like his cousin Nanuet as he announces in a clear voice "I would like to enroll in your school. I don't have much money but I will find a job soon. I am a hard worker and could pay you in work until then."

"You need not worry about paying at all. The school is free and open to anyone who wishes to learn. Just be there Monday morning at 8:00 and we'll get you all settled in. 

There's no need for either of you to hurry away. Our school was challenged to a baseball game by the school set up by the Vigilance Committee so we were just having a bit of practice. The kids here will be your classmates if you'd like to go meet then, Nakomo."

"You need not worry about paying at all. The school is free and open to anyone who wishes to learn. Just be there Monday morning at 8:00 and we'll get you all settled in.  There's no need for either of you to hurry away. Our school was challenged to a baseball game by the school set up by the Vigilance Committee so we were just having a bit of practice. The kids here will be your classmates if you'd like to go meet then, Nakomo."

Kate smiled and shook her head no just as firmly. "Debts can be paid off by more than just money or work, Nakomo. I get my payment in helping the students learn to 'make their own way,' as you say. If it's a job you want I'm sure Sonoma could use another hand with the stock around here, but you would be paid just as any other person we might hire.  We could certainly use another experienced player on our team for Tuesday's game. It sounds like you came to us at just the right time."

He says, "I love to play ball. My father and I used to play all the time." before my mother died and he sent me to the Yavapai" . "Ummm, I think I'll go and join the practice." He says and trots away to join them.  "It seems your young charge will be here at the ranch for a while. There's plenty left in Dorita's basket if you're hungry," Kate offered. "I could eat a bit more myself.  It sounds as if you believe Nakomo will be here in Promise City for some time?"

Minerva watches Nakomo trot away. "Gracias Katherine, It will do him good to get involved with children his own age. He may be a difficult one to get to open up, though. He has been sorely mistreated, But I am sure if anyone can do it is you. He is a very special young man. "   Kate states, "I'll let him get settled for a week or two before trying anything too much with him. He needs to become comfortable first. How old is he, really? Obviously he's an adolescent, but he seems younger and older at the same time."

The Priestess replies, "Si, I know what you mean. Sometimes he behaves as though I were the child and he the adult... " but I suppose when you have had to fend for yourself as he has done, that it is necessary to behave older in order to just survive. " she says sadly. "How old is he? I am not sure, but I believe him to be about 14 or 15 in human years. As I said he is a remarkable young man. I am sure that you will immensely enjoy having him in your classroom." 

She looks over to see Nakomo happily engaged in the game. "Did you say that Dorita had some of her wonderful food left? I think that perhaps I am hungry after all." she laughs. "I am glad that we came today, Katherine. I think that Nakomo is too!"

"You know Dorita, she always gives you far more food than you need. Quite a few people seem to be glad they came out today," Kate said, gesturing toward where the Flys were walking back from the corral. "A community seems to be building around the school. I hadn't expected that, but it's welcome."

"The spirit hungers for knowledge and purpose. Education provides the knowledge. It is what puts us on a higher plane of existence than the animals, and a sense of Community provides order and purpose for many, allowing them a safe haven to test their moral strength against the darker forces of the universe. I think you will find that you have an abundance of support for your cause.. and many opinions about how you should carry out your mission as well." She smiles ruefully. 

"Especially since there is opposition to it. People have a need to stand up for what is right, and the Hoover Memorial School is right. You certainly have my support. All you need do is ask and I shall do whatever I can to assist you. I will attempt to give it freely, without adding my opinion to the great many you will receive but," she shrugs her shoulders and laughs, "as you know, withholding my opinion is quite contrary to my nature." They reach the table of food and Minerva begins piling food on her plate.

"Thank goodness there are many who want to help, it makes things much easier. But I must say I hate about the idea of this baseball game." Kate shook her head. "It is not a friendly game. There was no way to refuse without them accusing us of being cowards or poor sports. If we lose, they will say it's because humans are superior. If we win they'll be even further agitated and probably accuse us of cheating somehow. 

I'm trying to just think of it as something fun for the children, but.... Considering Ashley King proposed it after Doctor Eaton and Mr. Shackelton were trying to figure out "what to do" about us..." Kate shrugged. "There's another one who confuses me. I can't figure what side Ashley King is on."  Minerva replies, "It is unfortunate that the children are being drawn into the 'political games', but they need not be made aware of their role in it. They are sweet innocents and will enjoy playing regardless of the outcome." 

She raises her hand as though shooing away a bothersome insect. "There will always be poor sports in the world Katherine, I have little tolerance for such behavior and find it the product of weak moral fiber. I am confident that you will teach the children to be graceful, whether they win or lose. As for Ashley King, he does not strike me as a bad man, though I do not know his agenda in all of this. I would not discount him as an ally as yet. He made it clear to me upon our fist meeting that he was not his mother. That can only be a good thing. 

I would not worry about the game. You should just enjoy it and not fret about the outcome.  There are some things we have not control over. Those things are best left in the gods' hands, and they do love a good game! Of course that does not mean that we should not try and influence the outcome," she grins. "Come let us join in the practice."  

Kate answers, "I've had my practice for the day, but I could eat a little more and cheer them on. Ashley King warned me that his mother and her friends were up to something before the sign appeared on the schoolhouse door. Conrad heard that I'd had a drink with the man and he.... let's say he was very concerned. I've not seen him like that before.   I think I will just keep that man at a distance until I have a better chance to form my own opinion."

Minerva answers, "Perhaps I should make a point of getting to know him better, so that I may have a clearer opinion also. I believe that I owe him a bottle of wine."  Kate answers, "Take care doing that. It's no secret he fancies you and you wouldn't want to give him encouragement where none is meant. Paying back a debt is a good excuse to talk to him again, though."  "Sweet on me? I had not really taken notice. He knows that I belong to Nanuet," she shrugs it off. 

The Priestess says, "I shall see what I can find out later, but for now I think I will play ball with my new charge." She runs onto the playing field and practices with the youngsters.  Mollie had gone back over to the others, and once Miss Florencia had gone to the field Kate went over to the Flys and talked horses a bit more. Then she spent some time with Meghan and her family, getting the chance to know them better. Especially Patrick, as he was always busy with work they rarely crossed paths. 

After a long and laughter filled practice of baseball, Minerva and Nakomo ride home. This is the first time that Minerva sees her young charge so relaxed and happy. He almost seems like the young teen that he is as he smiles and sings a Yavapai song.   Minerva smiles as he sings enjoying the moment while attempting to push away thoughts of the future. "What if Nanuet should send the boy back to the Yavapai. He was treated so poorly there. I will not see him turn back into the skittish rabbit that he was when first he arrived."

As the afternoon wore on the visitors headed back to town. The Flys went first, followed by the O’Hara’s and lastly the Caudells. Kate chipped in with the chores again, doing as much work as she could trying to make up for the fact that she was not here to help as much as she would like. 

When Sonoma made her rest she walked down to the tree along the creek where Tom rested. She sat silently against the tree for a time then slowly began to talk. Every night she took at least five minutes to tell Tom about her day, but now she took at least a half-hour telling him more. About how her body was changing and how his son was already affecting her. About her fears and hopes and the school. She laughed, thinking how if someone were watching her now they would think she was crazy, talking to herself.

She then hears a voice behind her which she recognizes as the voice of Wyatt Earp. He comments, "Mr. Kale was a good man. I didn't know him well, but from what I hear he was devoted to you Mrs. Kale. I'm sure that he would appreciate all that you've done in his memory."  

Kate didn't turn around to look behind. "The rest of my life will be lived in his memory. His death didn't make him any less a part of me or part of my life. I wouldn't know what people around Tombstone said about him, they were all too afraid to tell me anything. Those who did talk had their own motivations. How long have you been here?"

Earp replies, "Just a few minutes. I came for my horse but do not see it in the corral. Mrs. Kale, words alone cannot make up for what Morgan did, actually nothing can. If it is any conciliation to you, I didn't know, neither did my brothers James and Warren. It was only after Morgan was killed that Virgil shared that information with us."  Kate answers, "We had guests. Sonoma hid your horse in one of the caves. It's been seen by lawmen; we couldn't take the chance that someone would see it and connect us to you." 

Kate was silent for a long moment. "Consolation doesn't change anything. You see now why I hid Colby Tucker from you. Virgil never wanted him in connection to the Cowboy Gang; and if you knew him at all you'd have realized that. Mr. Tucker wasn't meant for a western life. He's better off where he is. At least I know you didn't set out intentionally to harm me.  Virgil came to Tom's funeral, did you know that? When we moved him here I wondered what he was thinking as Tom's coffin sank into the ground. 

My consolation is finally knowing the truth, and Morgan's apology. I didn't know when he offered it, but once I knew..... I could have forgiven him if you had only let me talk to him. Then maybe he could have forgiven himself.  If you didn't know, why did you ask me why I came to Promise City the night the dynamite shed exploded?"

Wyatt replies, "It seemed like a odd place for you to come to. You had no family here and at the time I thought you had no real prospects for employment or the temperament for the type of life this town has to offer. Obviously I was wrong on that account, you've done very well for yourself in the last five months. Thank you for hiding the horse, I don't want to cause you and your co-owners any problems. And as for Virgil, he is a broken man both mentally and physically. Every day he lives with that memory he will suffer."

She says, "I'm sorry. As angry as I am, and I am angry, I have never wished harm to any of you. I hope he finds his own strength again. Jake laughed when I said once that if you reach out to help others, they'll help you. But my life here is the proof of it. You probably weren't wrong thinking this wasn't a place for me, but I'm adaptable. I wouldn't trade my freedom here for society life."

Earp answers, "Yes Ma'am, and the freedom you found was to put aside the bottle, most people don't get that type of will power. It was no secret that back in Tombstone you were drinking yourself to death. After you found a job here at a saloon I expected more of the same. I clearly underestimated you.”   Kate says, "I'm surprised anyone was paying enough attention to realize what I was doing. I came here to try to start over, and that meant not drinking. Still, I found other ways to hurt myself." 

He says, “I'll leave and not return here if that is what you wish, but before you agree to that you should know that Nick Thayer's men have been watching your ranch. They were out her on Thursday morning and from the tracks I've just found have been back here at least one more time since then. They've also been scouting out the ranch seven miles southwest owned by Ned Phillips. I'm not sure exactly what they are up to yet, but am willing to stick around and find out if that is your preference."

Kate almost told him to leave, but stopped even as she drew the breath. She needed protection and she was experienced enough now to know that she couldn't provide it herself. "I would appreciate your help. I don't understand what could be of interest here, or who. I want us all to be safe. If you can help that happen, I'd be grateful. You already know how to be discreet, so I don't need to say anything else."

He replies "Very well then. If you could let me know which cave my horse is in I will be on my way."  Kate described which cave the horse was in and listened for his footsteps fading away. Her eyes fell on the gravestone and she said, "Oh love, what am I doing?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-five, “The Great Bank Robbery”, Saturday, June 3rd , 1882, 1:30 P.M. *

When his stomach finally decides it wants food more than it does not, Jake dresses again, packs away all the packages back into the trunk and makes his way to the Lucky Lady in time for an early supper.  Harry Rote and Thom are the only ones around. Maria isn't expected for another hour to start cooking for the supper crowd, but there is still a half pot of soup on the stove from lunch. Harry brings Jake a bowl and some home baked bread to go with it. "Mind if I join you?" Harry asks.   "No need for you to ask, just sit," Jake says and kicks a chair out.

Harry sits down and says, "Thanks. I was hoping you could give me some advice. Niles made this liquor distribution business appear to be effortless but I've found that isn't the case. One of my suppliers decided to raise his prices to me ten-percent just because I'm not Niles and Kate Higgins at the Long Branch says I messed up her last order, with two things missing. I should have written it down instead of going by what she said from memory, which is what Niles always did."

Jake shakes his head at Harry. "You are not Niles. Do what works for you. Build your own relationships. Sure, build on what Niles left you and what Niles taught you but I am certain he did not expect that you would be HIM." Jake slurps some of the soup before he continues, "Since you are NOT Niles some of these folks will likely test you. If you need to write down orders and have your customers sign them, so what? Just tell them that you are doing it do make things right for them, so that their orders are never wrong again. Even if it is because you do not trust them, just keep that part to yourself." Another slurp of Maria's soup. "About that supplier who wants to take advantage of you...." 

Jake stops and scratches at his beard a moment, "try this. I will offer to sell you comparable items at ten percent less than what Niles was paying. Now you go and tell this supplier that someone is trying to undercut him. Tell him that Niles trusted him, his product and his delivery and that you would like to stay with him. If he can give you a five percent discount on what he was charging Niles, you can lower your prices and keep this other guy out of Promise City. The extra volume from all the Tombstone business should generate enough extra to make up his difference." Jake gives him a wink. "Do not let him forget you are trusted in town just like Niles and are the link to delivery here. You might mention you expansion plans."

Harry replies, "Thank you Jake but what if he calls my bluff and stops selling to me? Do you really have an alternate source for liquor?"  "No, of course I do not." Jake looks him in the eye, "Look, we could probably find another source but never gamble unless you are willing to risk losing."  Harry says, "Then I think I'll take your advice but tone down the comment. Instead of saying that I have another source I'll state that I heard about one and may make further inquiries."  Jake says, "Good for you, do it your way. That is what I am talking about." 

While they are talking Chumbley comes into the Lucky Lady hawking his newspapers. However, this is a different paper than the one he was selling that morning. Jake's ears perk up when he hears the halfling exclaim, "New Douglas Gang Commit Record Bank Robbery!"  Jake waves him over mumbling, "At least the band is not playing." He hands the diminutive journalist his coin and takes a paper.

The main headline of the Mirror reads: *New Douglas Gang Commit Record Bank Robbery!* The story takes up all of pages one and two. It reads: 

*The New Douglas Gang led by Arthur Deadeye Douglas has just pulled off the largest bank robbery in United States history, stealing over $ 1,600,000 from the Tabor Bank of Leadville Colorado on Thursday, June 1st. 

Leadville is situated at the base of Mount Elbert, the nation's highest mountain. It was founded in 1860 at the time of the Pike's Peak Gold Rush. It is currently the home to the nation's most lucrative silver mining operations with over $ 100 million in silver having been mined there and currently has the nickname of The Silver Capital of the United States. Horace Tabor is the town's wealthiest citizen, owning a percentage of most mines in the area and is the exclusive owner of the Matchless Mine, the most profitable mine in town. 

The New Douglas Gang was formed right here in Cochise County last January when Arthur "Deadeye" Douglas broke Pinto Joe Weams, the brothers Koonz, Mongo Bailey and Dudley Yeats out of the Tombstone Jail. They then attempted to rob Condon's Bank but were thwarted by the bank's guards Chester Martin and Jacob Cook, managing to escape with a mere $ 300 while leaving behind Pinto Joe Weams and Pamela Yeats captured with Elmer Koonz and Dudley Yeats dead. Judge Isby sentenced Weams and Yeats to be hanged but before that sentence could be carried out Douglas freed them, with Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter hogtied and gagged in the process. 

The New Douglas Gang were next seen in Cheyenne Wyoming during the first week of March. They were recognized by a newspaperman who communicated with this reporter for a positive identification, with the gang now including Douglas's former girlfriend and safecracker Mae West. Unfortunately the newspaperman was spotted by them, captured, and left hogtied and gagged in the gang's hotel room. 

Two days later the gang robbed the Wells Fargo Stage running between Deadwood, Dakota Territory and Cheyenne. The Wells Fargo driver and guard and one United States Army soldier were killed in the robbery. The gang then vanished, along with the stagecoach. Wells Fargo posted a sizeable reward but no traces of the gang or the stolen vehicle materialized. 

At approximately 8:00 P.M. on Thursday, June 1st the New Douglas Gang resurfaced in Leadville at the Tabor Bank, the largest bank in town with the most sizeable deposits. The gang apparently set fire to the town's firehouse across town as a distraction while they broke into the bank. Both guards on duty were shot and killed and safecracker Clarke made short work of the locks on the vaults, which coincidentally were made by the same Harrisburg Safe Company of Harrisburg, Pennsylvania where Clarke's deceased husband worked as an engineer. 

The gang opened three of the four vaults, most of which were filled with silver, but opted to only take bundles of currency comprised of $ 20 bills or higher. They escaped town using the same stagecoach from the March robbery. Army Soldiers assigned to Leadville were unsuccessful in stopping the Gang from leaving town, resulting in three dead soldiers and another four wounded. Cavalry troops chased after the stage but were stopped when the Gang dynamited a mountainside, blocking the roadway. The stagecoach was later found a mile further south, burning at the bottom of a 400 foot cliff, however the only bodies found were those of the horse team. It is unknown where the Gang has now gone off to. 

Horace Tabor has reported to his insurance agent that over $ 1.6 million was stolen. He has assured his depositors that their money is safe, the stolen currency being part of his own personal fortune and not that of the depositors. He reiterated that only a fraction of the bank's total cash and silver holdings were stolen and that nothing at all was taken from either of the two silver vaults and that the other currency vault remained unopened. He says that he also plans to quadruple the number of bank guards. 

Tabor has offered a reward of ten-percent of all monies recovered with an additional bounty of $ 50,000 for Arthur Deadeye Douglas and $ 10,000 each for Mongo Bailey, Mae Clarke, Sally Fox, Joe Weams and Pamela Yeats. The Wells Fargo Company has posted a $ 10,000 reward for the death or capture of Douglas and $ 2,000 each for the other five members of the gang. The Harrisburg Safe Company has posted an additional $ 20,000 bounty for the capture or death of Mae Clarke. This comes to a total of over $ 300,000 in reward money if the entire gang is caught and the stolen money recovered. *

Most of the remainder of the paper are advertisements, with only two other news stories. A story on page four tells of the ongoing construction of telegraph lines between Tombstone and Promise City. It states that to date the first three miles beyond those of the previously built incomplete five-mile rail line have been put in place. This brings them to the southeastern most point of the Dragoon Mountain range. The project is scheduled to be completed by election day. It states that in total miles a line from Wilcox would have been shorter but more difficult to place and maintain as it would have had to go through the Dos Cabezas Mountains while the Tombstone route is longer but close to level, being placed alongside the existing stagecoach road. 

A short story on page six reads "Local Actors Chosen for Play". It states that Miss. Josephine Marcus of the Pauline Markham Acting Troupe will be directing several performances of William Shakespeare's classic 'Romeo and Juliet' on the weekend of June 16th to 18th. The stars of the play will be Mr. Conrad Booth and Miss Ruby West. Other performers chosen include Miss. Morgana Arcadiam, Miss. Julia Barbeau, Miss. Liza Brown, Mr. Alton Boyd, Mr. Coolie Fagan, Mr. Estaban Fuente, Mr. Boston Harker, Mr. Kevin Kelly, Mr. Ashley King, Mr. Rolf Larsen, Miss. Shannon O'Hara, Mr. Jose Ramirez, Mr. Hans Schmidt, Mr. David Tomlinson, and Mr. Don Wainwright. 

Harry Rote has put in a half-page ad for the Liquor Distribution business, offering specials on cases of Italian wines harvested the previous year. 

A quarter-page ad for the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon welcomes the new arrivals who will be working for Count von Zeppelin and says that tonight will feature German cuisine and music at the Comique. 

The back-page advertisement is for the Palace Saloon and is a repeat of that from the previous two papers promoting the Saturday night boxing rematch between Boston Harker and the house pugilist Finnegan. It also mentions the meeting of the Liberty Political Party to be held at the Palace immediately following the fight.

Minerva and Nakomo ride home from Kate‘s ranch. This is the first time that Minerva sees her young charge so relaxed and happy. He almost seems like the young teen that he is as he smiles and sings a Yavapai song.  Minerva smiles as he sings enjoying the moment while attempting to push away thoughts of the future. "What if Nanuet should send the boy back to the Yavapai? He was treated so poorly there. I will not see him turn back into the skittish rabbit that he was when first he arrived."

Minerva arrives back in town and is surprised to see one of her parishioners, the Italian Joseppi Franjoluppi, waiting for her in the small garden behind her house. He notices the Indian boy with her and says, "Ah, Seniorita, I wanted a word in private with you. If now is a bad time I can come back later."

"Oh No Senor Franjoluppi. Now is fine. Nakomo why don't you go on and get cleaned up. I will be in shortly." Minerva leads Senor Franjoluppi, through the gate. They enter the house and she motions for him to have a seat in, what she thinks of as her office. She closes the door behind her and sits across form him. "Now, Tell me how I may be of assistance."

Joseppi says, "I have a problem. I....I am not used to women priests. Back in Milan they are all men. But when you were away last month I spoke to the Greek Priest who was filling in for you. He said that I can should talk to you about my problem.   Priestess, I have a difficult family obligation that I need to fulfill. I have been stalling, not wanting to do what is expected of me. But I feel that this is wrong, that I must make my family proud. 

But it is difficult, I had joined the French Foreign Legion to run away from these obligations and felt that the unexpected move to the United States would prolong that. But fate has now drawn me back. Priestess, is this a sign from the Gods that I must do my duty?"  Minerva cocks her head and looks at him questioningly "Not all signs are from the gods Senor. What is the obligation that you speak of?"

He replies, “A family feud of honor, it goes back decades in my mother's homeland of Sicily. My brother was killed by the Corleone family and I am to avenge that honor. A Corleone is here in Promise City. I have tried to avoid him, but also fear that he may recognize me and kill me first unless he fears retribution from my employer's, Arcade's Gang."

She says, "You are indeed stuck between.. what is the phrase?, a rock and a hard place." She sighs in sympathy. I will attempt to advise you, though the choice is yours to make. There is no shame in ridding the world of evil. It is an unpleasant but necessary task." Minerva say's, her mind flashing back to her mangled father's body lying in a pool of blood and the wizards that she slew on his behalf before fleeing Spain. 

"But to cold bloodedly murder innocent people for a feud that occurred decades ago? The gods will not find honor in that, Senor." You must decide if your family's respect is more important to you than your immortal soul. However, if this man you speak of should attempt to take your life first, well even the law will not fault you for defending yourself."

"Ah, I understand," says Joseppi. "You are saying that I should not initiate this action but should be armed and prepared if he should come for me. Very well, I will do as you suggest and also avoid going near the Lucky Lady saloon, where he works as a gambler."  She replies, “He works as a gambler at the Lucky Lady? I hope you will not consider me to forward, but may I ask his name?"  

Joseppi replies, "Anthony Corleone, I believe that he gambles under the name Tony Lucky." She says, "I have heard of him. I did not realize that he was a Corleone. I do not know him well, but Promise City is a small town and it will be difficult to avoid him. Por favor, watch your back Senor Josseppi and do not travel alone. I will keep watch as well."

Joseppi replies, "I will. I have asked around, Mr. Lucky spends most of his time away from the saloon either sleeping at his boarding house or enjoying the company of the women at the Palace Saloon. It should not be hard to avoid him if I stay to a small circle and avoid those places."  She replies, "That is a good plan. Be sure and come to me if you need help. May the gods watch over you until we meet again Senor." Minerva stands signaling that the meeting has come to an end and walks him to the door. "Remember, do not hesitate to find me if you need help." 

She bids him good evening and goes in search of Nakomo. She finds him in his room clean and dressed to go out for the evening. "Senorita Minerva, I am going to the Lucky Lady in search of Mr. Cook. Would you like to come with me? "That is a fine idea." she agrees. "We can take our evening meal there as well. I just need time to clean up." she wipes her hands on her dirt stained gown. It was quite a fun game, was it not?" "Yes I really liked it a lot. My father used to play with me before he went away."  

She asks, "Went away? Where did he go?"   "They dragged him away to prison." he says and without further explanation, he turns and leaves the room."  "Que lastima, Poor nino." she mutters under her breath as she watches him walk away. So much heartache for one so young." 
She bathes quickly, changes into clean clothes meets Nakomo in the yard where he is once again standing silent.  She comes up behind him and puts her hand on his shoulder. "I lost my padre too. We will commiserate together when the time is right. For now let us enjoy the end of this beautiful day." She puts her arm through his calls to Luna and they head to the Saloon for dinner.

This was a quiet day for Chester, with him and Helen on Duty for the morning and afternoon so that they can each have the night off to watch their significant other's perform at the Lucky Lady. Mitchell Berg and Eduardo Rodriguez both arrive at 4:00 P.M. to relieve them. They are accompanied by Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy who had the day to work with his lumber company, as he had some extra hands today to help him. 

Berg shuts and locks the door and says, "Okay, everybody have a seat. I have some new information regarding the death of rancher Claude Buckley." He takes out a folded up piece of paper and says, "This was found shoved under Eddie's door. It's written in Spanish." He hands it over to Eduardo who reads: 

"Marshall Berg should stop looking into Buckley's death. Buckley was the man who killed Marshall Hollister last December. The man who hired Buckley to do that killing is now planning to run for office and Buckley made the mistake of trying to blackmail him. I cannot come forward or I will be killed as well, as Buckley knew of my involvement but the other killer does not. Further investigations on your part will only result in more dead lawmen."   Berg says, "Obviously that note could be a lie, but something sounds genuine about it to me. They never did find Hollister's killer."

Chester exclaims, "This ties it. If people can get away with killing a Marshall, then none of us will be safe. If the mastermind is a candidate, then who knows what the guy will try if he gets elected. What do you all think?"   Berg replies, "I think I'd like to have one of us at the Palace tonight for that meeting of the Liberty Political Party. But then again, after what happened last Saturday and their gambler Karp getting killed that probably wouldn't be a safe proposition for any of us. 

Chester replies, "Much as it pains me, I agree. I wouldn't mind being a fly on the wall when it happens though. I hate that lawmen are have to be careful of where we can go. But that's neither here nor there."  

Berg says, “Chet, the best thing we can do is make sure this killer doesn't get into office. No telling who he is but I can take a guess, you probably can to. You should know that you'll have my full support for Marshall, you're one person who I know I can trust. Let me know what I can do to help you get elected."   "Yep. Ain't too hard to figure out." Chester looks at Berg. "Are you saying that we're done looking into Buckley's murder?"

Berg replies, "I think we may be at a stopping point unless we can determine either who wrote this note or who the killer is that it references. Fisk seems obvious.....maybe too obvious. Actually, this note could have been written by somebody on the other side who wants us to go after Fisk. Then again, maybe I'm over thinking this."

Kate sat for a while longer at the ranch after Earp left.  She then finally got herself moving. It was about 5:30 by the time she arrived home and after she cleaned off the smells of animals and exercise she crawled into her bed. She managed to wake in time to make it to the Lucky Lady for her nights work.  



_<<Note: The New Douglas Gang are the playing characters in my travelling "Sidewinder Recoiled" campaign, which can be found in the Story Hour titled "Seven Outlaws in Search of a Bank">>_


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-six, “Mama Brain”, Saturday, June 3rd , 1882, 5:30 P.M. *

The Lucky Lady was already busy with three poker games in full swing and Miss Townsend ready to start singing. Ginnie hurried away to start busing tables and collect the tips, as well as keep the place running smoothly. Kate was about to get into her apron and start serving when she caught sight of Tony Lucky. They had happily ignored each other for months now, but for some reason she didn't want to deal with him today. Instead she went smiling to the piano and played for Clarisse as she sang. 

After the set Kate sighed and got to serving. It wasn't long before Miss Florencia and her new charge came in. "What can I get you?" she asked pleasantly when she reached the table.  Minerva replies, "We are celebrating this beautiful day and we are starving after that ball practice. Why don't you recommend something for two hearty appetites. Perhaps you will have time to join us this evening?" she says hopefully.

Kate says, "It looks to be quite busy tonight, I doubt I'll have time to sit down. With the extra people from Tombstone it may stay busy even after the fights at the Palace start. I'll ask Maria what her favorite is tonight and bring that for you."  Ginnie swings by the table and sets glasses one of water and one of wine before the priestess and Nakomo. "Up for some bussing after your done eating?" she asks the young Indian "I could use some help so I can run some of the other things here."   Nakomo's eyes light up and he stands when he sees Ginny approach. "Oh, yes! Thank you. I will eat quickly."

Evidently, Maria's favorite tonight was fried chicken with biscuits and fresh spring vegetables. Kate brought out two plates and smiled at Nakomo's eagerness to help. Ginnie had once asked 'who would want to marry me?' They might all be too young to be thinking that far ahead, but it was obvious Nakomo and Melvin Caudell might end up rivals for Ginnie's affection. Not that Katherine would ever drop a hint of that to Ginnie. 

Nakomo digs into his meal, cleaning every last crumb off of his plate. 
"Excuse me Senorita Minerva, I am going to help Miss Ginny." He stands and makes his way over to the young girl leaving Minerva to finish her meal alone.

Kate dropped the plates off quickly and hurried away back to the kitchen to nibble at a few bits herself, suddenly remembering she hadn't stopped for dinner.  Some ranchers finish up their dinner and head out, leaving behind a copy of the most recent Promise City Mirror, the second edition this day, sitting on the table next to Kate.   Kate carried the paper away into the kitchen and read as she nibbled. With all the bounties, the Douglas Gang was unlikely to come near Promise City again; a fact for which she was truly thankful. 

Of more interest to her was the casting of the play. Seeing Ashley King's name was a surprise, especially considering Conrad's suspicions about him. She had a sudden desire to be a fly on the wall at those rehearsals. She sighed and headed back out into the saloon. Nakomo had already finished his dinner, so dropped off the paper at her table. "I thought you might be interested. The cast list for Ruby's play is there."

Tony Lucky arrives promptly at 7:30 PM to get the poker game going with his players. Surprisingly Miss. Darla Peacock, a tall and thin brunette of around twenty-five years in age and co-owner of Peacock's Saloon arrives shortly thereafter. She heads over to the far side of the room and removes the cloth covering from the yet unused Faro table that Cole Rixton had made for the Lucky Lady. Job Kane approaches her and she states , "Mr. Cook offered me a position here running the game. I thought I'd give tonight a try here before making a decision either way. The house gets twenty-percent, right?" Job smiles and replies, "Yes Ma'am, welcome to the Lucky Lady."

Minerva pats the seat next to her and picks up the paper. "Gracias, come sit down and relax for a while. Oh, I see Senor King is in the play also. I did not know that he could act. How are they managing rehearsals with Ruby away?" She glances up and her eyes narrow when she spots Tony Lucky. "Katherine, What do you know of that man?"

She says, "Little, but more than I want to. Mostly what my instincts tell me, which is to stay clear of him. If I could avoid serving his table I would. He's never leered at me like he does at most women; one of the blessings of not being beautiful. He was in jail with Lemuel Bauer when Conrad and I went to buy the school building. He asked me if I was going to bring him things like I did for Job, Jake and Chester when they were in jail and I told him no in no uncertain terms. We argued and he called me a foul name. Conrad went after him but I convinced him Lucky wasn't worth it. I was rather sad he didn't go to prison in the end." 

Kate fell silent for a moment with her hand resting on the back of the chair where she stood and looking over at Tony Lucky. I wonder if Conrad really would have been outside the prison the day Lucky got out? She shook her head to clear it. "I don't know how they'll manage the rehearsals without Ruby. I'm sure Miss Marcus knows the part, she'll probably stand in."

Minerva asks, “Will you have time to sit a spell this evening? It has been a while since we have had a chance to visit."  "I don't think we've ever 'visited'. We've plotted and planned and tried to think ourselves out of difficult places, but we haven't visited," Kate said, genuinely puzzled.  Minerva replies, "No, I supposed we haven't. Perhaps it is time that we do."  

Seeing that Miss Florencia was not going to let her leave without resorting to rudeness Kate took a seat. She had no idea what to do with her hands, eventually clasping them and laying them in her lap. Kate had no idea what to say and the silence stretched as she searched. It was her turn to speak, after all. "I, uh, why did you want to know about Mr. Lucky?"

Chester comes in and comes over to where Kate and Minerva sit. "Evening, Kate, Minerva. Mind if I sit with you? This Buckley thing is a big mess."  Not wanting to break the confidence of her parishioner, Minerva smiles at Chester instead. "Buenas Nochas, Deputy Martin. Por favor, Have a seat. She lowers her voice "Si, Have you learned anything new about the situation?"  Chester whispers back, "Not much. People are dropping a lot of hints that we should stop looking into it, though. I don't want to, but the boss is the boss." Minerva raises her eyebrows in surprise. "The Marshall is suggesting that you stop looking into it? Why would he do that?"

Ginnie drops drinks over at the table wine for the priestess and Ma'am Kate ale for Chester and water glass for everyone so she would have a reason to haunt the table if things looked like they might be getting interesting. It looked like it was going to be a light information kind of evening for the adults and she wanted to make sure that she was in on whatever happened without being obvious. She also wanted to keep an eye on this new Faro dealer. It wasn‘t a game she knew but she wanted to be sure that there was no cheating going on. She made better tips if people knew they were in a safe place to gamble. And if a woman could become and excepted Faro dealer maybe it was something she should learn just in case.

Recovered from last nights binge on tequila, Silver Jake Cook arrives looking sharp in his white silk shirt and black linen trousers. The ever present Colt Peacemaker hangs on his side, a natural part of him. His gregarious smile broadens a bit more when he spies that Miss Peacock is in the saloon and at the Faro table. 

Jake waves at Ginnie as she passes by towards the table where Chester, Katherine, and Minerva are seated. He waves towards them as well before walking directly to the Faro table. Job immediately speaks up, "Hi Jake! Miss Peacock came by to give it a try here before deciding to come on board."  "Excellent," he says with a nod and a touch to his hat, "I am certain you will do well." 

A quick turn of his head to the right and left before he says in a lower voice, "It is unusual that we have any trouble, and someone with your experience can certainly handle a drunken cowboy but if you need some assistance do not hesitate. Al, Thom or Harry can provide some visible support, or privately tell one of the servers that you need me if there is something more complicated. It is important we keep our reputation as an honest establishment." His smile returns and his voice regains its normal volume, "Enjoy yourself and make some money." Jake stays a few minutes longer pointing out anyone she does not know and then leaves her to the game. He speaks with Harry so he knows to make sure she is having a good night. After that he stops by the table where his friends are chatting away.

Nakomo is busy wiping down tables when he spies Mr. Cook entering the saloon. He is impressed as he silently watches the impeccably dressed man confidently saunter across the room. He notices that although he procures an easy smile and a nod to all that he passes, his eyes capture and calculate every detail of his surroundings.  The lanky teen tucks his rag into his waistband and follows Mr. Cook over to the table. 

He stands looking a bit nervous and awestruck waiting to be noticed. Minerva smiles and to ease his discomfort says "Ah Nakomo, come and take a break. You remember Senor Cook, of course." 
Nakomo holds out his hand and stands a bit taller. "Good evening Mr. Cook."  Ginnie swings by the table where everyone seems to be gathering and takes a good look at the way Nakomo is fingering the rag tucked into his belt. She smiles at him and nods to Jake with a "Well, ask him already!" look on her face and waits she figures she'll give him exactly three minutes to ask for a permanent job before doing it herself.

Jake turns and accepts the boy's handshake. "Hello Nakomo." Jake notices the rag but says nothing about it.  Nakomo toys with the rag while Minerva gives him an encouraging look over Jake's shoulder.  "Ummm, Sir, Senorita Minerva told me that I should speak to you about work.... Do you have any for me? I am a very hard worker and I am an honest man."

"A hard worker, eh..." Jake scratches his chin and tries not to grin. "Yes, well, I am sure we can find work for you. Keeping the tables and room clean is a good start. That and be helpful to Maria. We will pay fairly, later on we can talk about the details." Which, much to his chagrin, reminds Jake that he needs a saloon manager.   "Thank you! Thank you!! " the boy enthuses pumping his new employers hand. "I won't let you down Mr. Cook. No sirreee! You can count on me!" He grins foolishly at Ginnie and rushes off to clean more tables. Jake shakes his head a couple of times and says to Ginnie, "Do not let the boy clean the varnish right off the table tops with his enthusiasm." 

Kate smiled at Ginnie as she dropped off the wine but didn't partake of any. Once Chester arrived she fell silent, grateful to have the Priestess distracted from her. When Jake and Nakomo came over as well Kate began to let her mind wander. Everything was so different than it had been back in January. They were so often working together during trouble that Kate wasn't sure how to relate to her friends when things were quiet.  She tried not to fidget as she sat at the table and just let the conversation flow past her.

Ginnie slides behind Kate's chair and whispers "I think I've found a replacement for you as far as serving goes which should keep you off your feet for the end of your um..short term disability. Now if he'll only ask for the bloody job we'll be set. You'll go play music when you feel like it and rest when you need to. Do you think he'll be happy with just tips for pay?"

"I thought I was supposed to take care of you, not the other way around," she said fondly and reached back for Ginnie's hand. She kept her voice to a whisper as well. "If you give him just tips when both he and Melvin are here they could get competitive over them. Fifty cents or night or so for a salary would guarantee a little something, good night or bad. Just playing sounds like a dream. The sooner the better for that. I'm not physically tired now, but I seem to be having trouble concentrating."

Ginnie replies, “Ma'am Kate that's called momma brain. Your spending so much on the baby that your brain stops working, at least that's what my momma used to say. I like the idea of the straight wage so that they get something when ever they work but I think I'll cut it to twenty-five percent and give them a split of the end of the night tips that will be pooled for the evening. That way they have a base but both will give good service. I can have them both doing their best so that they get more money that way. They still need to do a good job but are more likely to help each other on the floor. Thanks Ma'am Hey do we have anyone trying to kill us at the moment or is it just the people watching the ranch that we have to worry about right now?”

"Just the people watching the ranch as far as I know. Doc Eaton and that horrible tutor want to "do something" about our school, but I don't think we're in physical danger from them," Kate sighed. "Your momma was a wise woman. I guess I'll just have to start leaving myself notes to remember things. You'll want to keep a close eye on those boys, Ginnie. Even when they have reason to work together at that age they can be competitive just because they are. Sometimes it drives them to doing their best, sometimes not. Either way I'm sure they'll be lots of help."

Ginnie replies, “Maybe we should talk to our teacher about protecting the school? The priest may be able to help too and should be willing to um "bless" the school since so many of the children go to his church. If they are going to be up to something I'd like them to stumble on a nasty little surprise if they are out to hurt someone and it's likely that they may be. Some how with their thoughts on the non humans keeping their place I doubt that they would worry if an Indian or Mexican kid got caught in the crossfire of a poorly placed match. I really don't like Doc Eaton or that nasty close-minded tutor either maybe we could challenge them to an actual educational contest sometime something more telling than baseball.”

Kate answers, "And it would protect us as well. I admit Ginnie, I've worried about someone setting fire to the building. We may be out a lot, but it's our home and I don't want to wake some night to a house full of smoke. I'm hoping to go in for lessons tomorrow. We can talk to him then. I was thinking of having a School Exhibition after a few months, once everything has settled down and the students have gotten enough lessons under their belts. We could invite them to participate, but we'd better be damn sure our students are better educated. And find someone to ask the questions who won't skew them to the human-centric education being given at the other school."

Jake greets the others. "I have a game to run in a minute or two. Everyone is well I assume? What news have you?"   Kate lit the candle on the table and tossed in the powder that would give them privacy with a practiced gesture and mutter. "I'm a bit tired, but fine. We had a baseball practice out at the ranch today. I was informed that my watchers have returned to the ranch at least once. They've also been watching Ned Phillips place. Someone is looking into it for me," she said, looking to Jake and hoping he understood. 

She wasn't sure just how much Chester knew but he was the law now and it was best not to force him to take action.   Chester raises his eyebrow. "Whoever you got doing it better be careful. There's no telling what those guys are up to. I still say that I can look into that."   Kate answers, "I know, Chester, but I don't want them to get spooked by the law getting involved and do something rash. Believe me, as soon as I have anything more definite you'll know."

Kate continues, "Otherwise there's nothing new since this morning from me. I should warn all of you that my ability to remember things seems to be leaving me. Ginnie called it momma brain," she laughed. "I may need a few reminders now and then of little things."   Chester smiles, "I'll keep that in mind.  Minerva pats her hand, "That is certainly understandable. We'll have to chat about 'momma brain' later, when the men leave."   "I think by the time the men leave I will have to get back to work," Kate said, but did not pull her hand back. 

Who else knew that and is looking into it for her, Jake wonders, I cannot imagine Conrad crawling around the dessert on his belly skulking after outlaws. He listens while she continues to speak but a suspicion comes to him while he does. Earp? That makes no sense.  Jake says, "So far we only know that they were watching three ranches. What do Phillips, Buckley's and your ranch have in common? Phillips and Buckley both declined to join the town. We do not know if Phillips is part of the Cowboy gang. Unless it is simply that Fisk has different reasons for each or just does not like all three of you." Jake chuckles, "With that logic there is somebody watching the Lucky Lady too. Not much to go on yet."

Ginnie says, “I'm not sure what I can do about people watching the ranch but I can put some eyes on the Lucky Lady that can be trusted.”   Jake says, "Fine with me. No heroics though. Let me know before someone takes any foolish risks."   

Seeing that the privacy spell is up, Chester returns to his normal voice. With a little anger, he answers Minerva’s earlier question about the Buckley killing saying, "I've heard that this is a Cowboy Gang matter and we should stay out of it. And we got a note from Buckley's killer saying that the person who ordered the killing is running for office. Buckley got killed trying to blackmail the guy and lawmen could die if we continue looking into this. I'm not going to stand around while people are killed in the streets, even if it is a Cowboy." 

She replies, "Mi Doses! (my gods) I should hope not! What would happen to the people of Promise City if those who were sworn to protect them hesitated because they were afraid for their personal safety. I understand that you are bound by the law, but I will aid you in whatever way I can.”   Chester looks partially satisfied. "If you say so. I just can't sit around, though."

Minerva replies, "Perhaps, Chester that it would be to your advantage if it were perceived that you were just sitting around. Let us be your eyes and ears for now. No one will perceive a priestess and a school teacher as a threat."   Chester starts to say something, but shuts his mouth. He starts again, "Little do they know, eh? OK. I'll take your advice and stay out of this for the while. And I'm going to stay out of what's going on between the two of you. Clarisse is singing at the Comique, so I'm walking her there. Have a good night, ladies."

"Perhaps we can get together later this evening." Minerva says giving Katherine's hand a squeeze before pulling her hand back. "With Nanuet and Ruby both away it has been a bit too quiet of late."  "I am afraid if it's excitement you want I'm not who you're looking for," Kate said quietly.  Minerva holds back her exasperation. "I promised Nanuet that I would not be pushy." 
"No Katherine, I am not looking for anything more than companionship."

Kate stopped herself from blurting out the first thought that came to mind, specifically why she would want straight-laced Katherine's company. "Companionship isn't something that you'll be lacking at the Lady, you know that."  Exasperated by yet another perceived rejection of her offer of friendship, Minerva blurts out. "Have I done something to offend you, Katherine?" 
"so much for patience." she thinks.

"No. I just... I can't understand why you," Kate hesitated, unable to find words to express herself. "You made your opinion of me quite clear in Thomaswell."    "You can not understand what!?" Minerva says visibly hurt and trying to control her anger. "Why I continue to offer my hand in friendship time and time again, even though you slap it back each time? I was drugged in Thomaswell, Katherine... and it was a very stress filled time, with Collins stalking Ruby and all the undead walking around. you can hardly condemn my behavior at such a time... although I must admit that I was a bit angry that you had rebuffed me yet again and I apologized for that, but you have harbored resentment toward me since the day I arrived in town and I would like to know why."

Kate exclaims, "Because I've had no choice! One day you were just here, and within days you knew everything. Suddenly a stranger knew all my secrets, things that could get me killed and I had no say. Maybe that's why you keep trying to treat me so intimately when I feel like we're strangers. It would be easy to be fooled into thinking we're close when you know all my secrets. And you're always trying to get me to tell you the most personal things... I find with alcohol and laudanum the tongue gets loosened, but they don't create thoughts. You wouldn't have said it clear-headed, but you'd have still thought it."

Minerva is stunned by the revelation. "You resent me because you are afraid that I will reveal your secrets? I can certainly understand your unease because of the way the gods have thrown us together, but months have passed since our first meeting. Ample time for you to get beyond what I am and discover who I am. Katherine, You should know by now that I will never break your confidence. It is not in my nature. I am a woman of 'The Gods' and even if I were not, you could still trust me. Or perhaps that is why you distrust me. As for treating you intimately. I am Spanish. We treat everyone that way. I am sorry that you misconstrued my overtures. . 

This is not Boston Katherine. We do not have time to observe the social niceties in getting to know one another over a cup of tea. Promise City is a dangerous place for a woman alone and time is of the essence. I need to know who I can count on to guard my back. I need to know who I can place my trust in and depend on. When the gods directed our ceremony in the desert I took it as a sign that we were bonded somehow. I have made it quite plain that I value your life and have proven time and again that you can depend on me. I need to know if I can depend on you in return. If I cannot than I must believe that the gods are mistaken. 

Nanuet advised me to have patience with you, but I do not think that patience is the answer. There is a reason for your coldness toward me that you have yet to reveal and until you do this tension between us will remain. I know that now is not the time but Por favor Katherine let us make the time to settle this."   

"Fine," she said shortly. "Better to have it all out, but now I have to get back to work. We can fight when I'm finished."  Kate got back to work, for once preferring to serve drinks rather than sit down. It was a busy, unexceptional night; just the kind most saloon owners like and she almost managed to forget the earlier, unfinished argument.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-seven, “Differences of Opinion”, Saturday, June 3rd , 1882, 7:30 P.M. *

Ginnie pulls Jake aside and continue talking to him about business “Jake I have a list of supplies that the Lady is going to need to continue to bring in a profit. I need you to sign it so that people don't question what's being picked up as it will need to be charged to your account here.”  He says, "Certainly, just bring it over and I will sign it." 

She says, “I have set a wage of twenty-five percent plus one-sixth of the nightly tips for both Nakomo and Melvin And we are running a little low on the upper shelve whiskey but should be set until next week unless something changes. I have the floor set and Ma'am Kate will be doing more playing and less tables. I expect to have the take even tonight or a little above but we should think about another advertisement run it's time. And we still need to talk about my pay.”

He answers, "I am surely in part to blame on the upper shelf volume. Do not scrimp there," he says with a smirk. "We are not dragging our feet on your pay, Ginnie girl, but what is your job? Are you managing the saloon at night? What about our hotel? You really want a full time job or just a part time one? Are you just doing this for a short while or are you in it for a while? Once you know what you want then we figure out how you do it and make everyone believe that someone of legal age is running the show. Then you tell me what you want out of it all. You want just a salary? You want services like room and board? You want to trade some or all of a salary for a percent of sales or profit?" Jake shrugs. "I am all ears." 

The child continues, “On the plus side it seems that we have limited people trying to kill us at the moment although that may change with the elections. Are you planning to run for town council? We need to make sure that we have someone that will get the right story first hand before it gets muddy and lost in the rest of the political garbage.”   Jake's eyes nearly pop out of his head, "You think I should run for town council? Up until now I thought your judgment was pretty good. Who in their right mind would vote for me? Hermes, all we need is another reason for folks to be digging up dirt on me."

After he finishes speaking with Ginnie Darla Peacock approaches Jake and says, "Pretty good night so far Mr. Cook. I'll let you know by the end of the evening how things turn out." The Barkers are not present, as they are playing at the Comique since its 'German night' theme lends itself to the work of Mozart, Wagner and Beethoven. 

Job Kane arrives and starts his game up. Neil Cassidy, Al Brower and Ned Walters all join Job, as does attorney Elihu Upton who as far as anybody can remember has never visited the Lucky Lady before. Jake starts up his game for the evening. Seated now at Jake's table are Alfredo Garcia, Don Wainwright, Carl Berman, Pierre Jaquet, and the dwarven miner Torvald MacNaulty.

The remainder of the night at the Lucky Lady passes with a minimum of eventfulness. The Barkers arrive late after spending the first few hours of the evening at the Comique and Clarisse excuses her self to go sing there for the rest of the night. Jake finishes the night $ 50 ahead. Darla Peacock's Faro game is deemed a success, with over a dozen different players joining her game throughout the night.

Saturday night wound down and Kate cleaned up after the last patrons. Miss Florencia was again sitting at a table, waiting. Kate sighed. Her own thoughts were muddled and she wasn't sure she wanted to clear them. It wouldn't reflect well on her. Finally she made her way over to the table and sat down, taking the long way around the very tempting bar. 

Minerva watches her as she approaches, she says a quick prayer, determined to listen to her goddess Minerva and not to say the wrong thing. When Kate sits opposite her she says nothing. 
Several minutes passed in silence. "You misunderstood me earlier. Any fears I may have had about you revealing my secrets are long gone. I resent the fact that you know them at all. I never chose to tell them to you. I was forced to, or you guessed them. A stranger knew intimate things about me that not even my family did. Can you imagine anyone being comfortable with that? 
After that you just seemed to assume I wanted that intimacy. So again, I wasn't given a choice." 

Minerva speaks calmly, with a congenial smile upon her lips. " It does seem that we have been thrown together rather abruptly, does it not? I chose to accept the gift that the gods placed in my path. Whether or not you do is your choice to make Katherine. The gods cannot force their will upon us the choice is ALWAYS ours to make. " 

"I didn't say anything about the gods, their gifts, or their wills. Abrupt is a mild word for it. One night I walked into the Lucky Lady to find not just a new acquaintance, but someone suddenly trusted by some of the most naturally suspicious people I know. What was my choice? To abandon people who needed me for my own protection and comfort? That is no choice." 

"It was a difficult choice, but a choice that YOU made, none the less. And the fact that your naturally suspicious friends trust me should have eased your mind, not placed you in further turmoil. So what is the conflict that wars within your heart, Katherine. Is it that I am a priestess? 

With all your talk of equality, I would hope that you could see beyond that. I must admit that I did not trust you when I discovered what you were. It took me a while to reconcile the fact that you are a wizard with my past experiences. Where I come from wizards are a controlling, power hungry lot, who care naught for anything but their own gain.." she said bitterly. "But I have learned not to judge a people as a whole. Not all wizards are alike, just as all clerics are not alike." 

Kate replies, "I went to Greece and faced one of the highest ranking Priests in the world. I went to the Priests who visited in March for help. Alone. I know that clerics are not all alike, but I will never trust a cleric at first meeting. It's a lesson I learned very early and I've never forgotten. I even came to you for help. I didn't tell you that secret either, only that Tom had been with me and yet you knew. And I got more than I bargained for. I only wanted to thank Diana, not stand naked in the desert honoring goddesses I had no intention to honor when I set out. The only thing I thought about Jake and Ruby's trust what that if you were fooling them you had to be very good." 

Minerva replies, "I am sorry that my presence has caused you discomfort and that you feel that you need protection from me, Katherine... but truly, I am not out to con anyone. I ask you, To what purpose would I do so? I have placed my way in harms path for Ruby, Jake, Chester, Nanuet and you on several occasions. I do not see the gain in that, unless of course I am trying to find my way home to Olympus sometime soon," she chuckles. 

She puts her hand up. "Now don't get me wrong. I realize that I have gained their friendship in return and I in turn, have grown to rely on them also," her mind momentarily wanders to Nanuet, "but what is the harm in that? Is it not natural to ward off loneliness and seek out companionship in a strange place? Did you not do the same?  As for your vestment that I know your secrets; I see what the gods wish me to see. I will not apologize for it." 

She falls silent for a moment. Her eyes fill with regret. "I have offered my hand in friendship Katherine. There is nothing more that I can do. As you said; you walked into the Lucky Lady that day and passed judgment. You do not trust me. Nothing I say or do will open your heart to me and I will not force you to do so. I promised Nanuet that I would not push.. I am afraid that I have not held to that promise very well, but I will not push further." She begins to rise. 

"You may rest assured that I do not know all your secrets, Katherine. I do not know what happened to you to cause you to close your heart to me. But I do know that if you continue to let it fester it will eat at your soul. If you change your mind and want to share whatever it is that is that has caused you so much pain, you know where to find me." 

Kate wanted to let her leave. She almost did but they couldn't go on with each other like this. And there was Mr. Gonzales to consider. "You know, it's like we speak different languages. Everything I say you misunderstand just enough to bend it out of shape. "I don't feel I need protection from you. I don't think you're going to betray my secrets or attempt to do me harm. It's not you I don't trust, it's the ones you represent." 

Kate got up and paced, rubbing her arms with her hands. "You really want to know the last of my secrets? When I was a little girl I loved going to church. It was a miraculous place. So full of light and beauty and music, and I loved the gods. I loved them. I wanted to know everything, understand everything and feel all wrapped up in them like a blanket. I even dreamed I might serve them someday. And then Papa went to the war." 

Kate walked over to the window, arms still wrapped around herself. "My mother is French. The clergy at our church were always welcoming to her; but that changed after Papa left. She continued to bring us to church every week but the clergy became more and more hostile to her. Finally she stopped taking us, but we still held services at home. As an adult I realize she was never devout but she never gave us any hint of that as children. They started coming to us. Almost every day one of the priests or priestesses would come by. To 'comfort us in Papa's absence,' they'd say. Phil was only a baby, but they spent hours trying to poison us against Maman. I still remember the terrible things they said about her, calling her a witch and worse. 

One day a group of them came into the nursery. One of the priestesses was holding Phil. Maman ran in after, shouting at them but they held her back. One of the priests tried to grab me but I ran and hid behind Henry in a corner. He tried to keep them away from me even as they were trying to take him too." Kate's voice was increasing broken as she went on. "Papa was already gone, and they were going to take us from Maman. Mathias and Mr. Emerson had to threaten them with guns to make them leave without us. 

Nothing ever happened to any of those priests. They were never punished, they didn't lose their powers. It was as if it didn't matter to the gods what they had done. I loved them, but.... I had nightmares for months. When Papa came home and tried to take us back to church... for two months he had to turn around and go home because I was so terrified. I never went to church again." She had to stop and breathe, openly weeping now. 

"I finally made a place for myself here, and then you arrived. You're very much like me, you realize that? A counselor, a healer, even down to the color of our hair and eyes. You're what I might have been, and you fill my place better than I did." 

Minerva's eyes shine with tears as Katherine reveals her sad tale. She sits back down, careful not to touch Katherine, sensing that her comforting gesture would not be welcome. She speaks quietly. "The gods are not always gentle in the molding of our destinies. They use others as crude tools to pound and slice at us mercilessly as a potter does when he forces a lump of clay to reveal the beautiful sculpture hidden within it. 

I understand your pain all too well, but do you not see that in the end the gods did not allow you and your siblings to be taken from your Maman? That the attempt was required to mold your destiny? It is the pain of your experience that has made you what you are; a strong, compassionate woman with the heart and intelligence required to sculpt the lives of others, to teach them to fight against injustice as you have learned to do. You are so much more than you give yourself credit for, Katherine. " She resist reaching out to place her hand over Katherine's and continues. 

"We are more alike than you know. It is as though our lives are mirror images of one another. I was raised in a land where I had to hide my cleric abilities for fear that my family would be punished. I arrived home one day to find my father lying in a pool of blood, murdered by wizards who ruled with a cruel hand. And then the gods led me here. To you. You have taught me not to judge all wizards as one. I am asking you to reach beyond your pain and try to do the same.  I'm sorry about your Papa. That ridiculous war will continue to breed hatred for many, many years." 

Kate was quiet for a while, collecting herself. "I think you still don't quite understand, maybe because I don't really understand myself. I do not believe you have any intention of harming me or anyone else. And I have come to trust that my secrets and my life are safe with you.  My trouble is... how do I explain? For many years people have been trying to get me back to church. You and I disagree very fundamentally about how much involvement the gods take in our lives. But I've had people pushing at me for so many years that I have become very sensitive. You attribute almost everything to the gods, and I feel as if you are trying to convince me." 

She unconsciously mirrored the other woman's earlier gesture and raised her hand. "I know that is not your intention. It is just your belief and natural to express it. So often I am already struggling to push away the erroneous feeling of being pressured when that enthusiastic friendliness comes in and I just feel overwhelmed. 

It will just take some time for me to adjust. And I was, but I'm afraid I was very hurt by what was said in Thomaswell, perhaps because I felt the truth of it. And it made me question again why you would seek my friendship. You seem to be drawn to bright, exciting people and I am neither." 

"I have never tried to force you to go to church Katherine, except that one time when I was trying to rally support for myself when I first came to town and that had nothing to do with the church or the gods or saving anyone's soul. If the truth be told, if I did not need this job, I would not feel compelled to enter a church either. We both know that Prayer is useless without action. The gods expect us to act, not whine about our troubles. They do not need prayers to know us. They are gods! They know what is in our hearts whether or not we grovel at their feet and whine about our lot in life, or beg for their intervention. And we both know that it is not always wise to wait for that," she says with a slight smile and a touch of sarcasm. 

"I regretted my words to you as soon as they were out. I was hurt by your repeated rebuffs and believed you to be prejudiced against what I am. It was petty of me to strike out as I did and I apologize for it. 

Why would I want your friendship, you ask? You said it yourself. We are very alike you and I, and although our methods may be different our hearts beat in the same rhythm. We both abhor injustice and feel compelled to right it to protect those who are unable to fend for themselves. As individuals we are strong but together Katherine, we are formidable." She laughs. "Between the two of us, the bigots, petty minded and evil doers of this town do not stand a chance! I will make a sincere attempt to heed your words and not be too preachy although I must warn you, I will most probably fail in this attempt and you will have to just tell me to quiet my mouth," she grins. "I am glad that we had this talk and now that I understand why you have responded to me the way you have, I will not be offended." 

Kate nodded. "Hopefully I won't continue to offend you at all. I feel a bit as if a weight has been lifted from my shoulders. I will feel freer to speak my own mind and that always makes me more comfortable. I'm a little volatile right now as well. The little one seems to be wreaking havoc with my emotions and it's hard to keep a serene countenance. I'm just thankful that the ring Mr. Gonzales lent me spares me from the fatigue and the morning sickness." 

"I wish that Senor Gonzales had a ring that would spare me from the fatigue and worries I have felt since Nakomo has come into my life. I wish that Nanuet would return. I am not sure that I am made to be a parent and it would seem that that is what I have become, at least for the time being. I never had a mother to show me how to nurture another and I know nothing of the mind and hearts of teenage boys. What am I going to do? I know very little about Nakomo's past except that he was mistreated," she shakes her head and sighs. "How do parent's make it through the day never knowing if they have said or done the right thing?" 

"I'm afraid I don't know the first thing about teenage boys either. Except perhaps that there are two who are sniffing around Ginnie at the moment, and she seems to be completely oblivious. I'm no expert, I've only had Ginnie with me for a few months. She was on her own for a long time, so I just try to acknowledge that she is perfectly capable of caring for herself and only step in when absolutely necessary. 

Some days are hard to get through. Rather than worry about whether what you did was right or wrong, just make sure you do it with only their interest in mind. As long as you're sure you're acting in their best interest instead of yours you won't often go wrong." 

"Gracias, Katherine. You have such a gift when it comes to dealing with children. I am sure that you are right. Ginnie is proof of it. She is such a wonderful girl. I hope that it will not be to much of an imposition if I ask your advise from time to time. I am terrified that I will only make matters worse with the boy. It is getting quite late and I do not want to keep you overly long. A woman in your condition needs her rest and I have a wedding to perform tomorrow." 

"I'm looking forward to that. This town needs more happy events to make it a community. One which I hope would eventually win over even the Vigilance Committee. How can a community where all races are living peacefully together be wrong?" 

Kate stood up and offered her hand. "We may have a few bumps, but I think we will rub along together now. And you are right, I have a great desire for my bed. Good night, Minerva.

“I am not looking for a fight, Katherine and I am sorry if you believe that. Spaniards are very passionate people, heated discussions are how we resolve our differences. I apologize if you are insulted by my outburst, but really it only shows how much I care. I will try and contain my enthusiasm and attempt to speak more calmly when you return. I will wait for you to finish for the evening and we will talk." She says and picks up her wine.  "Buenos Nochas Katherine. I shall see you at the wedding." she says and makes her way home feeling relieved that they have finally come to understand one another at least a little bit.  

Jake meanders about at the end of the night, ingratiating himself among all those remaining. He congratulates Darla Peacock, and indicates he is looking forward to her coming back but does not pressure her. After making sure that everything is fine for the night, but without actually doing any real work he make his way home.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-eight, “Brunch Guests”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 8:30 A.M. *

Sunday morning rolls around and as usual the new Promise City Church of Olympus is around two-thirds filled. Minerva does notice that her usual critics, the Promise City Vigilance Committee, are surprisingly not in attendance this morning. Normally they sit in the back row with their arms crossed and scowls on their faces throughout the service, but this morning they are nowhere to be seen.

Minerva notices the conspicuous absence of the Vigilance Committee with a mild sense of unease but decides to leave their fate in the hands of the gods. She finishes her sermon with her mind half on the wedding that she is to perform at sunset.   Sitting with Clarisse, Chester notes the absence of the Vigilance Committee. He nudges her and says, "Where do you think they went? They're not ones for missing Sunday services. Something must be up."

Clarisse replies, "They're having their own service over at the Town Hall building. Mrs. King found another priest who they find more acceptable."    Chester says, "Now well, that's interesting. Doesn't Priestess Florencia have the backing of the national church? She's on good terms with the Archbishop. How did they find a priest to come here and risk stepping on toes?"

Clarisse replies, "He is no longer practicing, some sort of falling out with the Church hierarchy. He's been prospecting for gold and silver in the hills for the last five years. He was short on money so Anse King talked him into preaching again for a stipend."  Chester gives a low whistle. "That's a dreadfully drastic step to take. They're taking a big chance that the church won't cut them off completely. It just creates more trouble for the town." He shakes his head. "What do you think?"

Clarisse replies, "I'm here with you aren't I? Miss. Florencia has some odd ways about her, but the Bishop did declare her the town's spiritual leader. Our place is here with her."  Chester says in mock surprise, "You mean you're not here because of my rugged good looks?" He kisses her on the cheek. "I'm grateful for you being here. It means a lot to me. Good riddance to the Vigilance Committee."

She replies, "Oh no Chet, they are good people. Some of them are a bit myopic in their outlooks and miss the big picture, but they all mean well. They have the best interests of this town at heart, unlike those cattle rustlers who you have had so much trouble with."   He says, “They have a mighty funny way of showing it. You're right, though. Perhaps, I'm not giving them enough credit. We have the shared goal of civilizing the area." Chester sighs. "But, I'll keep any thoughts about them to myself. I don't want you to think that I'm being unfair to them." 

Kate woke Sunday morning and paddled lazily around her house. There was no place she had to be, nothing she absolutely had to do. She spent an hour just sitting in the parlor reading, not even bothering to put on more than her dressing gown. It was well past nine when she finally made herself presentable and wandered over to the El Parador looking for breakfast.  

Kate arrives downstairs to see Chumbley and Sydney Sue dining together. She notices that the only employee present is the handyman Grant Keebler. Grant approaches Kate and says, "Dorita left scrambled eggs and sausages simmering on the stove. Is that acceptable? Otherwise I could cook you up some tasty toast."  "Sounds like your cooking skills are about as sophisticated as mine," she laughed. "Eggs and sausage are fine. Where has Dorita gone off to? It's unusual for her to be out, not that she doesn't deserve some time to herself."

Grant says, "There is an Elvan service taking place this morning over at Mr. Valdez's church that they have all gone off to attend. It is a preparation ritual to welcome the gods of peace, love and fertility that is performed in advance of a wood Elvan wedding."  She smiled. "How lovely that sounds. It will be nice to see people get married for no other reason than loving each other. It's rarer than it should be.  I'll take the eggs. Did Mr. Gonzales go too?"

He replies, "Yes, actually, nearly every wood elf within thirty miles is in attendance. And afterwards Pedro plans to make sure that any of them who haven't registered to vote yet go and do so."   "Excellent," Kate laughed. "I registered yesterday, myself. It wasn't long ago he didn't believe he'd be able to vote."   She chatted for another couple moments, then let Grant go. He brought out the egg a few moments later and Kate enjoyed the quiet breakfast

Jake is up early Sunday, at least for Jake, and has breakfast at the Promise City Hotel. He then walks over to the Lucky Lady because he does not know what else to do with himself.  When Jake arrives he finds the only one present other than Thom to be Judge Isby's assistant and clerk Kevin Tomlinson who is sitting at one of the tables and drinking a cup up coffee. Thom points and says, "Mr. Jake, that man want to talk to you or Mr. Job."  Thanks Thom, looks like I lose." Jake chuckles and leaves a perplexed Thom at the door. 

"Morning," He says to Tomlinson and takes a seat at his table.   Tomlinson sits up straight and says in his crisp English accent, "Good morning Mr. Cook. I have heard that you might be able to rent out private dining rooms on your second floor? Would it be possible for me to rent one for later this morning for a private brunch?"  "Yes, of course you can. It will take a little extra effort on short notice but I am sure we can manage." 

Jake looks at him curiously, "May I ask what this is about?"   Tomlinson locks eyes with Jake and replies, "Nolan Edwards."  Jake replies, "Nolan Edwards? Now there is a name I had not expected to hear again. You say that and expect some reaction from me Mr. Tomlinson." Jake keeps his poker face, but remains pleasant. "Yes, I met a man who used that name. Perhaps you should speak more plainly."

Tomlinson says, "Not in a public room. I realize that we are nearly alone now, but people could enter at any moment. I have a business associate in the same line of work as Mr. Edwards worked.  He has some questions for you, as do I. Any of your friends who joined you in New Mexico are also welcome to join us for the brunch." With that Tomlinson stands and prepares to depart.

"Whoa, there partner," Jake says but does not stand. "You presume too much. Do not toy with me about this, it is far too personal." Jake slaps the table with one hand. "Come upstairs and pick out the room you would like to use," Jake then stands and walks to the stairs.  They head upstairs together. Tomlinson sees a room with a rectangular table with eight chairs and says, "Yes, this would be acceptable."

"Fine. Who do you want me to invite? Oh, and what precautions will you take about being overheard or seen in here? If you are truly dealing with what Edwards was after, walls and doors are no barrier," Jake says rather ominously.  Tomlinson replies, "The room will be properly secured, nobody other than those present will have any knowledge of what is being said or who is present. I would suggest that you at least bring Deputy Martin to the brunch, as he is the only law enforcement officer in town that is aware of the nature of this threat."

Jake exclaims, "Hermes! Tomlinson, what does everyone know? Is everyone who came to New Mexico known and what we were about?"    He replies, "Nobody knows except for myself and my associate, who has just come here directly from Thomaswell. My associate's cousin lives here in town but hasn't been informed of any of this, nor has Judge Isby. That is one reason I wanted a private room here. Your associates all have business here in this building so their coming and going won't be seen as unusual. My associate and I will arrive and leave separately. Discretion is the key too maintaining a low profile."

"Blast." Jake scuffs his foot along the floor. "Fine, I will tell the others of your cryptic offer of brunch." Jake starts walking away and adds, "I will be here either way."   Tomlinson leaves a $ 20 on the table and says, "Very good sir, please arrange for appropriate quantities of food. I will see you shortly."   

After her breakfast Kate again found herself at a loss. She had intended to see her teacher here, but it seemed that wasn't going to be possible. There was always the ranch, but she had planned to get there around noon today and that was hours away yet. Conrad would still be asleep and Ginnie was already off on her own business.  Her feet took their own path over to the Lucky Lady where she sat down and played, wandering on the piano keys, making it up as she went along.

In the main room Jake encounters Katherine at the piano. He gives her a brief summary of Tomlinson's conversation with him. "Join us at your pleasure. I will understand if you decide to pass on the opportunity. I have to go locate the others." Jake tips his hat and heads out.  He attempts to locate Maria to arrange the food but she is nowhere to be found.  Since he cannot locate her he makes other arrangements with the Promise City Hotel.  Melissa Smith agrees to have the food delivered in around an hour. Jake then goes looking for Minerva and Chester.

The worship service ends and Minerva heads to the back of the church to greet her parishoners and wish them a good day as they leave the church..  Mr. Franjoluppi smiles and thanks her for her recent advice.   She replies, "You are quite welcome, Senor Franjolupi. How are you faring?"  He states, "Very good, thank you Priestess. Good luck today with the wedding, it should be a joyous occasion!"

"Si," she looks beyond them toward the sun. "the gods are smiling upon us all today." She continues to greet her parishoners until Chester and Clarisse near the exit. "Buenas Dias! Deputy, Senorita Townsend."   Chester says, "Morning to you too, Priestess. Wonderful service as always."  Clarisse adds, "It's good to see you again, priestess. How are you?"  She replies, "I am doing quite well. Did you enjoy the service? I noticed that there were a few more vacant seats today than usual."

Clarisse replies, "Yes, I did, priestess. Your sermon was very insightful. It will give us much to think about. I don't know about the empty seats."   Chester says, "Priestess, the Vigilance Committee is going to services with another priest. He's some miner they hired."   She replies, "A miner priest? How odd. Well we cannot force others to worship as we do now can we?" She smiles and shrugs her shoulders in dismissal. "They will return to the flock when they have seen the error of their ways."

Jake finds Minerva, Chester and Clarisse outside the church. "Chet, got a minute?" He pulls the lawman away from his girl and the priestess. Jake quickly explains the situation, "Come to brunch in about an hour but leave Clarisse somewhere."   "OK. Odd that this comes up now, though. I'll be there. See you later."   After Chet leaves with Clarisse, Jake waits for Minerva to finish greeting her flock.  She states, "Hola, Senor Cook. What brings you to the church of Olympus so early in the day?"

"It is early." Jake looks around, "Tomlinson came to see me this morning and mentioned Nolan Edwards." Jake then tells the rest of their conversation. "Thought you might want to come along. Your choice though." Jake tips his hat, "See you in an hour."    "The priestess's eyes go wide at the mention of Nolan Edwards. "Si, I will be there." She hurries home and changes out of her robes. "Nakomo I have some business to attend to before the wedding. I will be back in a couple of hours." She rushes over to the Lucky Lady Praying to the gods as she goes.  Jake goes back to his house, straps on his long barreled Colt, puts his special ammunition on his belt and then walks leisurely back to the Lucky Lady to wait for Tomlinson and his friend.

Kate stayed at the piano after Jake left, wishing he hadn't run off, necessary as it was. There was no question she would be there, if only to find out if she needed to pack up and leave town before news of what she was could spread. Considering the manner, she doubted that was the case.   The thought that more of those monsters might show up was something else she didn't want to consider. There was danger enough without that.  

When Jake finally returned Kate went to wait with him. "He didn't give you any clue?" she asked.  Jake answers, "He was evasive. If it was not so serious a matter I would have sent him packing."   Kate replies, "I don't like that he said Judge Isby knows nothing of it. Why would he feel the need to tell you that? We didn't do anything wrong in Thomaswell. You and Chester were deputized." Kate stopped. She laid her hands in her lap, feeling very small. "The sooner this is over the better."   "I suppose you could assume he was threatening. I did not take it that way. I just do not like being manipulated or kept in the dark." Jake paces back and forth a few times. "I suppose we will find out soon."

Clarisse spends the next hour of the morning telling Chester about the goings-on in her sewing circle. When brunch time comes, he excuses himself and heads for the Lucky Lady.  The food has already been delivered are brought upstairs by Kate and Jake. Jake comes back downstairs and greets both Minerva and Chester as they arrive, sending them upstairs. 

Kevin Tomlinson arrives next carrying a satchel similar to a doctor's bag. He tells Jake "A Brit named Jonathan will be arriving soon. We can then begin the brunch."  Tomlinson reaches the upstairs room and says hello to the three in the room. He then removes three candles which he places on the table inside small iron candleholders. He then lights the candles, placing a glass plate between them which he pours a liquid into that resembles white wine.   

Kate gestured to the candles. "Very pretty, Mr. Tomlinson. What is their purpose?"  Tomlinson replies, "Protection from the undead."     "It's broad daylight," Kate said, confused. "But I suppose you will explain when we're all here. I apologize. I'm sure you understand the mystery has me a bit on edge."  Chester asks, "Kevin, what's with all the secrecy?"    "All will be explained momentarily," Tomlinson states.

Downstairs, a well-dressed man in a European-style dark wool-blend three-piece suit arrives. The man also has on a gold silk ascot with a diamond pin, a silk top hat, and white gloves. He says in a London accent "Hello Sir, I am here for a private brunch."   "You are Mr. Charles then?" Jake says with a pleasant smile and an extended hand.   The man shakes Jake's hand and says, "Harker actually, shall we?"  "Yes, we shall," he replies in nearly British accent and points towards the stairs. He follows the man up the stairs.

Jake soon arrives with the well dressed gentleman who introduces himself to the others as Jonathan Harker. Once the door is shut Tomlinson says, "I apologize for the informality of this but I will need for us to all join hand while I state an incantation to ward away evil and the undead."

Kate held out one hand to Jake and one to Chester. She watched and listened carefully, trying to decipher whether this was clerical or arcane magic.  Jake shrugs and takes the offered hands. Chester shakes Harker's hand before joining hands. "Afternoon, Mr. Harker. What brings you here?"  Harker replies, “Please do as instructed Sir.”  As the incantation is going on the candles flicker and the liquid within the plate darkens to a deep crimson before fading back to the light amber color. Tomlinson gestures for everybody around the table to take a seat.   

Jonathan Harker says, "What we have to tell you now is very secretive, it is imperative that you not share this information with anybody outside of this room."   Kevin Tomlinson says, "You have all had experience dealing with the undead, specifically vampires. You met Mr. Nolan Edwards and from what Jonathan was able to deduce from his interviews in Thomaswell, were instrumental in ridding the world of the creature who was responsible for killing him and turning him into a monstrosity." 

Harker says, "Mr. Tomlinson and I have dedicated our lives to ridding the world of creatures such as those who you came up against. Many years back I joined this fight against the King of all vampires, Count Vlad Dracula of Wallachia, who has been terrorizing Europe since the mid-fifteenth century. He....he tried to take my fiance Wilhelmina Murry from me. We destroyed him, or so I thought, but in reality he merely fled England and returned to his homeland. Since that time I have been tracking down him and his kin."

Jake nods, "So what is the specific threat to Promise City?"  Tomlinson says, "Vampires sir, one in particular. I believed him dead but I was mistaken. I fear that your saloon may be in danger, as your partner Job Kane is currently having an ongoing relationship with this vampire's wife." Harker interjects, "Ex-wife actually, Mortimer Turner is technically deceased."

Kate states, "Would he be related to a Colin Turner? He was the Vampire we were hunting down that led us to Thomaswell. He.... had developed an obsession with a friend of ours, Miss West."  Jake just shakes his head over Harker's focus on the pointless topic of the state of their marriage. "So Mortimer was Colin's Uncle or something?"  

Tomlinson states, "Colin Turner claimed to be Mortimer Turner's Uncle. In actuality the relation goes much further back, he was the man's Great, Great, Great, Great Uncle. Colin was also Mortimer's sire, that is, the vampire who turned him into a member of the undead." Harker says, "Yes, Colin Turner killed his only living relative. The pair then began to influence the good people of Wilcox, bringing them under their spell and draining many of the citizens of blood, but not enough to cause death."  Chester asks, "Where can we find this Mortimer Turner? Is this why you're with Judge Isby, Kevin?"  

Tomlinson says, "I was sent here from London to America to investigate the situation in Wilcox. I belong to an order who are devoted to tracking and combating malevolent supernatural entities, vampires in particular.   We are known as The Watchers Council.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Seventy-nine, “The Watcher”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 10:45 A.M. *

The Englishman Kevin Tomlinson states, “We are known as The Watchers Council.  We fight the supernatural monsters, vampires in particular, primarily by locating individuals with the talents required to fight such beings and win and then provide them with the necessary training and weapons to accomplish this task. Becoming Judge Isby's clerk solved a great many problems and also allowed me to help remove the Judge from Turner's influence."

Without thinking Kate reached up and rubbed her neck where Greeley had bitten her. "You think Mortimer might still be attached to his wife and come after Job?   The Judge was under a Vampire's influence? I assume Mortimer's since Colin has been gone for a while now."  

Tomlinson says, "Actually, that influence ceased while the four of you were in Thomaswell. I didn't know what brought about the change at the time, but apparently your actions were the cause. The Judge and I returned to Wilcox where I was thankfully able to prepare and provide elixirs to Mrs. Turner, Judge Isby and around two-dozen other citizens of Wilcox who had been under their influence. Those people are now fine, actually better than fine, as one side effect of this special elixir is that they are all now in superb health and each is physically a decade younger than their chronological age."

Harker states, "We do not know what he plans to do next. Bernice Turner thought him dead and buried but she has seen him recently. That is why she has made Job stay away. We plan to head off to Wilcox tomorrow but wanted to first apprise you of the situation so that you can be on alert." 

Tomlinson says, "We also have need of two of Nolan Edward's personal possessions which we believe are now in your possession. His holy symbol and a pair of leather gloves."   Kate replies, "I'm not sure who was holding on to those, I don't believe I have them.  You said your council seeks out people to help in its mission, giving them training and weapons? What methods does your group approve of?"

Tomlinson says, "We actually seek to train a specific person known as a Slayer. To each generation is born a young female bestowed with mystical powers which gives her superhuman senses, strength, speed, endurance, agility, healing and stamina in the fight against forces of darkness.  For the last fifteen years the Slayer has been an Italian woman by the name of Angela Martignetti.  Her watcher, Jason Cromwell, feels that her time is soon to come to an end. The Watcher's Council was provided a vision that foretold that the next slayer would come from this community. I was sent here to find this potential and prepare her. I initially thought that Ruby West was that individual but was mistaken."

Jake chokes a bit.  He looks to Minerva who appears to be a bit stunned. "The priestess has the holy symbol. I believe Manuel Gonzalez has the gloves."   Chester interjects, "If not her, then who? You said there's one woman per generation. Shouldn't you be able to figure out who that one is easily?"   Kate adds, "But you still believe this woman to be here? How would you discover who she is?"

He replies, "The only constant is that it is typically a young woman between the ages of fourteen and nineteen. She may not be here in Promise City yet, but she will be here at the time when the present Slayer perishes. That is when the new slayer will be born, when the young woman will be granted the supernatural powers. It could happen tomorrow or it could happen many years from now. I hopefully will be able to identify her in advance, but if not, will find her then and start her training at that point in time."

Jake states, "I get the impression that women in this career path do not pass quietly in their sleep." Tomlinson and Harker both give Jake a stern look. He simply shrugs and says, "Must be hard recruiting new applicants."  Tomlinson says, "It is their destiny. It is my job to train this Slayer so that she can have a longer life expectancy and carry on the task of ridding the world of undead." 

Chester says, "You expect these Slayers to die young? Why would anyone volunteer for that kind of duty? And why only one, if there's such a need?"   Tomlinson replies, "The Slayer is unique. Only one girl receives these supernatural gifts."    Minerva turns a bit pale when she is told of more vampires. May the gods protect us.  She sits quietly listening to the details as her mind calculates who this new Slayer could possibly be. "I wonder how old Clarisse is? Hmmm who else falls into that age range?"

Kate says, "I'm grateful that I'm too old and Ginnie is too young. Our one encounter with these monsters was enough for me.”  Harker says, "Yes, quite. But for now we need not worry about who the potential slayer might be. Our task at hand is to find and eradicate Mortimer Turner."   Kate comments, “You've been very cautious today, making sure this conversation is private. I know Vampires can get into your mind but do they have some kind of power where they could have eavesdropped on us today? It's daylight outside. They should be holed up hiding from the sun."

Tomlinson says, "The Watcher's Council is a secret order so it is necessary to maintain discretion. Freelance monster hunters like Nolan Edwards draw too much attention to themselves which is what eventually cost him his life. Mine and Jonathan's way works much better. Jonathan's cousin Boston Harker lives here in town so as far as anybody is concerned he is just visiting a relative of his."

Kate replies, "Well, we've tried to be discreet but since you found out what we did apparently we weren't that successful."   Harker says, "Sheriff Weeks disclosed what he knew to me and Deputy Martin had used his real name. Kevin was able to piece the rest together."   Kate shook her head and smiled. "And we just confirmed a great deal for you just by being here."

Jake asks rather bluntly, "What does Mortimer Turner look like?  Where was he last seen, and does he have any habits about where he hides his coffin?"  Tomlinson says, "I do not know the location of the casket. I believed him dead, I stabbed a stake into his chest myself over a year ago but the body was never recovered, it fell over a cliff as I stabbed him. I can only presume that I must have missed the heart and he survived."

"Yes, Mr. Tomlinson, I am familiar with how difficult it is to drive a stake into the heart of one of those creatures," Jake says with some exasperation, "and I have little doubt you would finish the job if you KNEW where he hid his casket. That is not what I asked you." Jake runs a hand through his hair. "So... Where were you when he went over the cliff? What does he look like so I can be wary? Did he have any habits that might be useful to know?"

Tomlinson says, "We fought at an abandoned silver mine five miles from Wilcox. I thought that his casket was inside but it was not. I also checked his house in town and it was not there either.”  Chester interjects, "Where exactly? If we're going to do this, we better do it right.”  Jake nearly chokes.   Chester says, “How much help are you going to give us? Or are you concentrating on finding this 'Slayer'? I've got a few killings on my plate already."   Jake says, "I think you have plenty to do already, Deputy."

He continues, “Mortimer Turner stands approximately five-foot-nine with short slicked black hair and deep blue eyes. He has sideburns that are beginning to gray around the ears and a short goatee but no mustache. His most unusual and distinctive feature are two amputated fingers on his left hand, the pinkie and ring fingers, cut off just above the first finger joint. He lost those in a boyhood accident in a sawmill. He usually wears gloves to hide them."  Jake listened intently to the description Tomlinson gives of Mortimer Turner. 

Kate states, "He sounds a lot like Colin, only dark instead of blonde. I don't think we'll have any trouble recognizing him. Thank you for the warning, although I hope it will prove to be unnecessary."   Jonathan Harker says, "Yes, quite. The group of you did well in Thomasville. The people of Wilcox are free of their influence due to your work. Warning you of this new predicament is the least we can do."  Jake manages not to roll his eyes when Harker compliments them on 'saving' Thomaswell.  

Tomlinson looks to Jake and says, "Mr. Cook, your Miss. West visited the Judge on Wednesday morning and said that she would be gone for a short while. Given the elder Turner's interest in her that is probably a good thing. You would be wise to keep her away from here until we know that it is safe again."    Jake replies, "Wise? Any control that I exercised over Miss West was tenuous at best." He looks away briefly before looking back and at the two of them. "Will you speak with Job Kane? Or are you leaving that to me?"

Tomlinson says, "The two of us are heading up to Wilcox on tomorrow morning's stagecoach to see what we can find. We wanted you to know what has transpired. As for Mr. Kane, I can speak to him this evening and find out what his wishes are in this matter."   Jake stands. "If that is all gentlemen? I am grateful for the warning."

The men indicate they have nothing further. They do both stay to partake of the brunch that has been prepared.  Jake tells them to enjoy their breakfast, "She makes some of the best food in town."  He leaves the others behind muttering, "Mierde," several times as he makes his way down the stairs. Not sure what else to do with himself, he takes a seat on the porch of the saloon and ponders lazily.

Kate stayed a while for politeness sake although she didn't eat much. Her breakfast at the El Parador had been filling and there wasn't room for much more. Normally she would have been as full of questions as Ginnie, but she had asked Nolan Edwards most of those questions and this morning had brought back the painful memory of the poor mans death.  

After a while she said her polite good-byes and left. As she passed out the door she saw Jake sitting on the porch, lost in thought. She sat quietly down next to him and waited.  Jake looks up and smiles. "How can you take anyone serious with a name like Mortimer."  She replies, "Mortimer the Terrible doesn't have much of a ring to it, does it? Mortimer the Red, perhaps? Mortimer the Bloody?" She chuckled. "No, I can't do it. I hear the name and I think of an ancient man without teeth. It seems Job has interesting taste in women."

"How was he to know that the widow woman's husband was not exactly dead in the ordinary sense. Interesting part is that one or more of them looked after her." Jake shrugs. "Nothing to do but wait it out. I will not go seeking that kind of trouble."   Kate replies, "Neither will I. I've made several promises to be extra careful for a while. As for Job, we widows are trouble. You ought to know that," Kate laughed. "And we're occasionally good listeners too, if you should ever need one." 

She stood up and straightened her dress. "There's a wedding at sundown and the whole town's invited. I hope we'll see you there."     "I have heard it said that marriage is the only game of chance where both people can lose." Jake grins but makes no move to get up. "Likely I will be there. No harm in wishing them luck, even if the game is rigged."  

She replies, "Of course it's rigged. Whether that's good or bad depends entirely upon who did the rigging." She bent down and kissed his cheek, not caring if it embarrassed him. "I've got ranch work to do, I'll see you later."  "Pleasant day to you," he replies. After she turns away he touches a finger to the cheek she kissed. It reminded him of someone that he has not seen in several years. Jake let his mind wander again.

Jake sits for a good half hour until broken from his concentration by the annoying laugh of an overly pleasant halfling by the name of Chumbley who is out and about selling today's edition of the Promise City Herald.  

Jake flips him a coin on his way by and takes one of his papers. All this turmoil in town was at least good for his business, he thought. Jake continues to slouch on the pouch with his feet up for a while, watching people strolling along before he finally opens the paper. He reads at a leisurely pace, easily distracted by the goings on around him. 

The lead story carries the banner “Finnegan Falls”. It details the previous night’s fight at the Palace Saloon, where the house pugilist Finnegan suffered his first defeat after twelve consecutive weeks of victories. The winner of the bout was Boston Harker, the barrel-chested foreman of the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter. Harker had challenged Finnegan the previous week and that fight lasted for sixteen rounds until Harker eventually fell. The rematch the previous evening was shorter, with Finnegan falling to a knockout punch in the ninth round. Harker was awarded a $ 100 prize for his victory. 

Two other stories begin below the fold on page one and both continue onto page two. The first of these has the headline “Rustlers Return”. It states that the first significant incidence of cattle rustling since the death of Johnny Ringo took place the previous evening when fourteen cattle and eight horses were rustled from the Phillips Ranch. Those animals represented approximately one-third of their livestock and half of their mounts. The crime took place when Ned Phillips and his hands were busy putting out a fire in the hay barn, which had apparently been set by the rustlers as a distraction. Since Phillips had opted to not join the Incorporated town the crime is being investigated by Deputy Sheriffs Colin Hunter and Frank Leslie. 

The other story has the banner “Liberty Party Formed” and concerns the Liberty Party which was established during the previous night’s rally at the Palace Saloon following the fight. Signatures were obtained from registered voters for a full slate of candidates and the party became officially registered with Judge Isby that morning. The Political Party Headquarters is the Palace Saloon and all non-Liberty party candidates for office are barred from entering there until after the election. The slate of candidates consists of Hamilton Fisk as candidate for Mayor, Colin Hunter as candidate for Marshall, and as candidates for the Councilman positions Evan Adair, Tector Driscoll, Porter Norris, Ike Sherman and Nicholas Thayer. The party vows to uphold ‘Liberty’ for all citizens of Promise City rather than imposing unnecessary restrictions upon the town’s citizens. 

There is a short story on page six about Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin and the relocation of his ballooning operation from Chihuahua, Mexico to Promise City. He states that he has sixty employees, mostly humans originally from Germany but also a handful of Mexican wood elves. The manufacturing operation will be established in the valley five miles northeast of town in the valley between Fisk and Bowie Mountains. He states that the operation will officially join the township and that all of his workers will have arrived in time to register to vote. 

The remainder of the newspaper consists of advertisements, with the back page being a full-page advertisement for both the Palace Saloon and the Liberty Party. On the interior pages are three separate quarter-page advertisements for political office, namely Burton Lumley for Councilman, Elihu Upton for Councilman and Vera Blake for Councilwoman.  The last page reminds Jake that the Lucky Lady is overdue for some advertising. He passes the balance of Sunday morning on the porch doing nothing at all.

Once the meal at the Lucky Lady is finished, Chester gets up from the table. "I got work to do, so have yourselves a good day." Chester leaves and heads for the office. Eduardo is there and waves Chester over. "Afternoon Chet. Did you see the paper? The Phillips Ranch got hit by rustlers."  "No, didn't know it came out today. Let me see."   He reads the story and comments, "Hmph. Wonder if they'll change their minds about joining town. It'd be funny if Leslie was on of the ones who took the cattle. Eduardo, do you if there's going to be a ranch to join the town after incorporation?" 

He reads the story about the Liberty Party and comments to Eddie, "That note you got, think it was talking about Fisk? He's first on my list of suspects."   Eduardo replies, "Mitch says that seems like the obvious answer, maybe too obvious. I'm trying to determine who might have written the note. First of all it was written in Spanish. Then I had Mother Jiminez check with the animals in the area to try to determine who might have slipped it under my door. The description she got wasn't that specific but it was definitely a dark-haired male wood elf of slightly-below-average height."

Chester says, "A wood elf? I'm a bit surprised the locals would have anything to do with Fisk. Well, it does narrow down who left the note. There can't be many wood elves working with Fisk. I mean, I agree that Fisk is the simple choice, but I'm a simple man. We'll have to thank Mother Jiminez. Hmm, I didn't know she could talk to animals. That's a mighty handy skill to have."

Eduardo says, "As far as I know Fisk never associates with any non-humans. I'll continue to follow this lead, I'm not convinced that the writer of the note is himself guilty of anything other than having knowledge that can get him killed if we're not careful."  Chester says, "But didn't the note say that he was one of the killers? Why would he write that if it wasn't true? Do you believe him when he says, that he could be killed over this?"

Eduardo reaches into his pocket and removes the note, reading it aloud: 
_"Marshall Berg should stop looking into Buckley's death. Buckley was the man who killed Marshall Hollister last December. The man who hired Buckley to do that killing is now planning to run for office and Buckley made the mistake of trying to blackmail him. I cannot come forward or I will be killed as well, as Buckley knew of my involvement but the other killer does not. Further investigations on your part will only result in more dead lawmen." _

"Nope, the writer doesn't actually confess to any killings here, just his 'involvement' whatever that means. So he may be an accessory after the fact, which is still a crime, but not to the same degree."   Chester says, "Yeah. I guess I got stuck on that 'other killer' thing. If a wood elf didn't want to be found by humans, how easy would that be? He may already have flown the coop."

Eduardo says, "It depends upon who he actually is. Thankfully there is the wedding today, which will attract every wood elf in the area. Anybody missing will be conspicuous by their absence. Alternately, the reception should also give me an opportunity to approach and talk to anyone who I may suspect of being the writer."   Chet replies, "Good plan. Do you need me there, or would I stick out too much? I'm sure you'll have a good time in between talking to people."

Eduardo replies to Chet, "I'll have enough fun at the wedding, there's no reason that I can't mix work and play. And since Rufus Davis invited the whole town, except for that Shackelton fellow, there's no reason for you to not attend as well. Just don't let it give that girl of yours any ideas."   

Chester starts coughing. "Don't scare me like that. I've only known her a few months. I hadn't given much thought to marriage."   Eduardo grins. "I can bet you that she has. But don't let that stop you from taking her to the wedding." He claps Chester on the back. "Go get changed and I'll see you there."  Chester raises his hands in mock surrender. "OK. OK. Message received. See you there." 

Kate's mind was busy as she got changed and back over to the El Parador to fetch Meribel. The thought that those monsters could still be a danger wasn't something she wanted to think about. She kept picturing the girls in her school, the older ones who would be of age to be this "Slayer." It seemed cruel to wrench a girl from the life she'd always known and lay such a responsibility on her. 

Otherwise she worried about Jake. He seemed alright, but he was sitting inside himself at the moment. Perhaps he had talked to someone, perhaps not. All she could do now was to be available.  She sighed and peeked inside the El Parador to see if Conrad was there.  Conrad Booth is indeed inside the El Parador having his first meal of the day even though it is about an hour earlier than usual. 

Kate also notes that the wood elves are all back from their church service.  It had been strange earlier sitting in the El Parador when it was so quiet. Now everything seemed right inside. Kate went in and slid into a chair at Conrad's table. "You're up early. I just wanted to know if you were going to the wedding this afternoon."   He replies, "Yes indeed, as if Dorita would let any of us miss it! And I agree, it is early, but Miss Marcus and I are meeting our actors at the Gay Lady at noon so I thought I would get a bite of breakfast first.”

Kate says, "I wish I could go with you; I'd like to see the play get started. But I have my own work to do today. There are more horses that need training that I have time for. But I'll be back in plenty of time for the wedding.  Would you care to..." Kate hesitated. It seemed a silly question after her admission to him in Boston, but everything felt a little uncertain today. "I should be here by five-thirty if you'd like to walk over together."  Conrad smiles and says, "I would be honored to accompany you fine lady."

Kate looked at the baggy pants and man's shirt she was wearing at the moment and laughed. "Is there a lady under here? I hope I can find her by this evening." She resisted the urge to lean over and kiss him. "Thank you. I think you're just what I need today."   He smiles and replies, "And I hope that at some point you'll realize that I'm what you need every day. But until that time comes I will remain content with joining you at weddings in the role of spectators rather than participants."

"When I'm ready to be a wife again you'll be the first to know my dear," she said and squeezed his hand. "I should get going. I'll see you in a few hours and you can tell me all about getting the play started."  Conrad replies, "That I will, I've been enjoying it thus far and we've barely started." 

Kate gets up to leave and nearly collides with Chumbley as he hurries into the El Parador carrying a stack of newspapers.  "I'll take one of those, Mr. Chumbley," Kate said and fished a nickel out of her pocket. "I hope you had a nice breakfast this morning despite the quiet Cantina." He sells her the paper and says, "Why yes I did. That Sydney Sue is simply amazing. I am so glad she returned to town." He hurries into the Cantina to sell more of his paper to the other patrons. 

Kate reflects that this election period has been very profitable for Hezekiah B. Chumbley and the Promise City Mirror, with enough news and advertisements for daily editions. The news of the Douglas Gang’s record robbery in Colorado had even promoted a second edition on the day before! And enough news has now been gathered since for an eight-page Sunday edition. She glances at the paper. 

Kate had been reading as she went back into the stable. After she read about the livestock stolen from Ned Phillips place she turned right back around and headed upstairs and into her teacher's rooms.  "Grandpere? Are you here?" she called.

"In the workshop," his voice bellows out. She enters the room to see that he is in the process of making some sort of concoction, as different colored liquids are boiling within three beakers mounted above the brazier and he is currently crushing something up into fine powder.  She says, "I'm sorry, I don't want to disrupt. I just read something disturbing in the paper and wanted a bit of advice. I can come back later."

He replies, "No, have a seat and tell me what is on your mind. I can crush up goats' hooves just as easily with an audience than by myself."  Kate settled herself on a tall stool. It would be nice to talk plainly where she was certain no one could hear.  "Livestock was stolen from Ned Phillips ranch last night. Men from Thayer's ranch have been watching the place and they've also been watching our ranch. I'm afraid we might be next. We don't have any hands, no one but the three of us and I'm not there enough to count as security. The Apache keep an eye out but they can't break the treaty and come down to thwart rustlers. 

I know Thayer's men have been watching because Wyatt Earp told me. He was looking into why but I think this clinches it. Even if he should catch them he's only one man."  Gonzales replies, "Wyatt Earp is more than just one man and we both know it....he's an insane lunatic but one with magical protections on his physical body. He might be of help. And don't discount the Apache, several of them regularly leave the mountains for employment on the Morand Family's Rocking-H Ranch. It would cost you some money or trade goods but there is nothing to prevent you from hiring some of them as well."

She says, "I don't have a problem with hiring on some hands, I was thinking about it yesterday truth be told. There's too much work now to leave it all on Sonoma and Flint, and it's unfair to do so. And I could trust the Apache, but that will take a few days and I'm not sure how to protect us until then. I can spend the next few nights at the ranch, but one more person sleeping won't make much difference."   Kate took a deep breath. "I can't believe I didn't send Earp away. He said that I would never see him again if that's what I wanted, but I needed him to help keep us safe. He said Virgil didn't tell him what Morgan had done until after he was killed. I think I believe it."

Gonzales replies "Wyatt Earp is a lot of things but I've never known of him to lie. I'm sure he may have suspected what occurred, he's too smart not to have, but if he says he didn't actually know he is probably being truthful. As for the ranch, I cannot miss this wedding today but am willing to head out to the ranch afterwards and stay for as long as necessary. It also may not take that long for you to hire some Apache ranch hands. You already have a relationship with Geronimo and your friend Flint's woman Naki-Yai is of the tribe."  While he is talking he finishes making the powdered hooves and then pours the contents through a funnel into a beaker with boiling green-yellow liquid.   

She replies, "I think I'll start with Naki-Yai. Getting to see Geronimo isn't that easy," she smiled, "and not every Apache knows who I am. I'm actually relieved the surveillance seems to have just been about cattle rustling. I was afraid of something more sinister.   I wouldn't want you to miss the wedding, I'm certainly not going to. What are you working on there that needs goat's hooves?"

He replies, "A special elixir designed to save the lives of all of my family and friends." He catches the worried look on Kate's face and laughs, "Oh, it's nothing sinister my little bird. One element of a Wood Elvan wedding is that the bride has to bake a special treat for the reception, a type of pastry with sweet meat and cheese. Miss. Ramirez's cooking makes yours look like that of a master chef by comparison. This elixir should negate any indigestion that would result from her conconction."

Kate laughed aloud. "At least someone's a worse cook than I am," she said and shook her head. "I heard some other interesting things today, but I can tell you about them later. If I don't get out to the ranch soon I won't have enough time to get anything done before I head back."  She hopped down and kissed the elf's cheek. "I will see you later."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty, “Saloon Details”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 12:30 P.M. *

Kate finally made her way to the ranch, enjoying the pleasant ride in the fresh air before the heat of the day set in. No one else seemed to notice how warm it was getting, but considering she was used to it still being chilly at the beginning of June she might not be the best person to judge by. 

Everything was quiet out at the ranch and Kate got down to the work of training. It wasn't good to be doing it in this piecemeal way; she would have to set a rigid schedule and make sure she followed it. She spent several hours working with the wild horses the Apache had brought before she stopped by Sonoma and Flint to share what she had learned about the rustlers and suggest hiring hands. 

At around 2:00 in the afternoon Darla Peacock stops by Jake's Porch and asks if they can continue their previous conversation.  "Sit yourself down, Miss Peacock. Might I suggest that you can call me Jake if you think that I could call you Darla?" Jake smiles pleasantly. "Please, begin where ever you feel comfortable."

She says, "Alright Jake, I won't beat around the bush here. I've asked around and I hear that you and Mr. Kane each only work four nights a week. That appeals to me, we've had Peacock's Saloon open every night for the last eighteen months and I've forgotten what a night off looks like. So my first question for you is how many nights were you planning to have Faro? 

I'd be willing to do a fifth night but I'd really like some time off. And if you decide you want another Faro dealer for my nights away I would like to be the one to make that hiring decision, as it is my table that will suffer if a bad choice is made. I know that during previous summers a Mr. Teddy Whipple dealt Faro at the Lone Star. I assume that he won't be returning, which would be my preference, as I've heard missed reviews of his...abilities. 

And my other concern is my fiance Michael George. I would be interested in his schedule mirroring mine. He is a good bartender and I would expect his starting pay to be at least eighty-percent of what you presently pay your bartenders, plus I assume he would get to keep whatever tips are left at the bar.  Lastly I want to confirm that you will not require us to reside at the Lucky Lady. Michael and I own a house a block-and-a-half north of here which we would plan to continue living at."

He says, "I would like Faro six or seven nights a week. I figured I would start with one dealer, and if she was good enough, and I think she is, I would have her hire the second dealer. Most nights we would only need a single dealer, but if business was good enough I would expect my main Faro dealer to decide when we needed two dealers on the busiest nights." 

Jake maintains his pleasant smile, "You should be on the best nights, we both make out that way. Work all seven if you want, but I am satisfied with you on Thursday, Friday and Saturday at a minimum. The Whipples no longer have any stake in the saloon so you need not fear any of them coming back. Since you would be hiring any other Faro dealers, I expect you to maintain the quality. I do not care where you and Michael call home, no need to sleep at the Lady. Just be here on your shifts is all I ask. We need a good bartender and I can agree to your terms regarding Micheal for the most part. Just understand on occasion we may need some help other than just your nights. The Lady is a bit of a family and we all pitch in when needed to keep her going, our customers coming back and each other safe. He can start as you suggested and we will see how it goes from there." 

"We run an honest place, and as one of the owners we always have the right to question the decisions of our employees. In practice, it almost never happens. We have a fine group. So..." Jake extends his hand to Darla, ... can I welcome you aboard?"  Darla replies, "Yes you can....but can we hold off on announcing it and having us start for a couple of days? I would like to be able to get the best possible price for the current saloon and if people already know we've already decided to move on that won't happen."

He asks, "How much do you think you can get for it?"  Darla replies, "It depends on the seller. With the Gay Lady on one side and Cook's General Store on the other I could probably get the most from one of them. I might even be able to get them into a bidding war. And even if they aren't interested, with the recent mining discoveries combined with the Tombstone Fire there are probably at least a dozen other folks who would be interested in starting up a saloon at that location. I figure the lot alone is worth more than the building, I should be able to clear an easy three thousand, possibly as much as four."

"Hmmm, well that is too rich for me. I was thinking I might take it off your hands but that is many times more than I guessed it was worth. It is a fine location, good luck on it. We talked before about that, I would rather see Cook get it so we do not help the competition." 

Ginnie swings by sees Jake talking to Darla. she stands where he can see her and she lets him know that she's there close enough to hear what is going on. she waits a couple of minutes and then pops up to the two of them.   “I was wondering if I could talk to you Jake about some of the questions you had for me. I also wanted to know if it would be possible for the new faro dealer to possibly teach me the game.”   Jake says, "Well good afternoon to you too young lady. I assume you know Miss Peacock? I personally have no qualms about her teaching you the game if she is willing. I am not sure that Promise City is ready for a youngster dealing Faro.…”

Darla looks at Ginnie and says, "You're the daughter of the school teacher and piano player aren't you? I believe that I saw you waiting tables last night at the Lady."  Ginnie says, “I'm not looking to deal but I need to understand what is going on if I want to make sure I know what is going on. 
I've been thinking about your questions. Oh and by the way I have another slip for you to sign I've arranged with Chumbley for advertising space in each addition of the paper until the week after the election is held he gave me a good deal.”  She looks at Ms. Peacock gets a nod from Jake and keeps going. 

“I've taken care of the restock with Harry if he asks you sent me with the list. I've also restocked the pantry for Maria we should be set for the next week or so. the books look to be in line and we have pulled in about twelve-percent more than previously but the saloon has been slightly busier than usual. I'm not planning on going anywhere soon but I don't see this as a full-time job for me I've already got most of the people dealing with us believing that Job is managing the onsite and using me as a messenger.  You are doing the books and ordering half and using me as a messenger, so that front suits me fine. 

I also don't want the customers believing that I'm doing anything more than just bussing tables or they will start watching their words in front of me. I've got Nakomo and Melvin to pick up any slack that way so I think we're in good shape.”   Darla takes in everything that Ginnie has just told to Jake. She asks him, "Do I even want to know?"   "Ginnie is an over achiever," Jake says deadpan. 

"Ginnie girl, Darla Peacock is going to be joining us as our Faro dealer full time soon. We will want to put that in the paper when she does. In the meantime, do not make it public until she has her affairs in order."  He turns back, "Darla, the rumor is probably already out about you and the Lucky Lady since you dealt here that night. Just let us know when we can run the advertisement." 
Back to the child, "Yes, Ginnie, bring the papers around and I will sign them. We can finish our business when Darla and I are done."

Ginnie states, “Actually it was thought by the people that were playing that you were looking to expand and had a short term test run with Ms. Peacock to see if there was any interest and if it would take up more space than bring in profits. She is known as one of the best and most honest dealers around so it made sense that you would use her to see if the idea would work or if you were going to just add another poker table instead. 

The people talking also thought that she may have approached you to get a little more of a public face to her game as the saloon is more visually accessible than the back room limiting her clientele to word of mouth. With the influx of people from the Tombstone fire it made sense.  I'll get the paperwork. I think that Maria may have made some cookies for the wedding I'm going to see if any um... Broke.”  "No wasted cookies at the Lucky Lady," Jake says.  Ginnie departs with her usual spurt of energy. 

To Darla he replies, "Talk to me if you end up having any trouble selling the saloon. We could explore alternatives. Otherwise, I am pleased to have you on board. Anything else?"  Darla replies, "No, I think that about covers it. I think I will enjoy working with you and Mr. Kane. I'm not so sure about Mr. Lucky, something about him rubs me the wrong way, but as long as my Michael is around I doubt he will make any trouble for me." "If Tony Lucky causes you any trouble, just let me know." Jake and Darla say goodbye after which Jake goes to find Ginnie. 

Ginnie slips into the kitchen in search of "broken" cookies.   None of the ones in the tin current are broken but she senses that some have the “potential to break” so removes them.   She finds a quiet table in the back and lays out the projection sheets for Jake to look over when he comes in. She has set up both long and short term schedules for the hotel and saloon. put together projective budgets that coordinate with growth and loss potential.  Purchase lists have been set up for staples and specialty items along with the costs of furnishing the upstairs rooms and the level of rent that she believes they can expect from them. Long term and upkeep schedules along with potential individuals and pay rates that they would accept for the jobs are listed in a separate file.

Jake finds her in the kitchen with an array of papers. In her usual fashion she races through what they all are and how he should use them. "Ginnie, you are very, um, thorough." He strokes his beard a few times, "Do you ever have any fun girl?"   She replies,  "This is fine work, now I need someone to follow this. We still need a manager, somebody that can be here much of the time. Someone who can keep the customers happy and keep all this staff in line. Keep your ears open for the right body. Perhaps one of those new families in town, that Southerner friend of Mrs. Kale or that Irish woman." 

Jake shrugs his familiar shrug. "Anyway, we need to look about. Then we will need to present your plan in the proper way so they feel good about using it, make it part of their ideas. We have to manage the people part you know. So.... where in all this," Jake waves a hand over the papers and gives her a little grin, "does it say what we pay Ginnie for her, ahem, messenger services and still turn a profit? You can free lance if you like, working as much or as little as makes sense for you." He then teases, "Besides, if you were full time how would we make any money with you eating all the profit in cookies?" 

"Something else I want to do is partner with other businesses for services our guests will want. We recommend those business or even have them deliver services here and in turn our guests get a convince, maybe a better price or some other special treatment. We can use Laurie Gilson as the bath house for example. We will need someone for laundry services and decide what to do about breakfast. We either hire our own breakfast cook or have someone else manage that using our kitchen. Maybe you can come up with some other partnership ideas. I am only interested in businesses that treat the customers well like we do."

By four-thirty Kate was back in town and heading over to Laurie Gilson's where she took a long soak. For the wedding she dressed in one of the new gowns she'd brought from Boston. It was a summer dress of pale lavender with a layered bustle in the back. A cameo necklace nestled in the hollow of her throat over the square neckline. She twisted some of her hair up behind her head, and let the rest hang loose, then pinned her hat on and went over to the El Parador.

Kate entered the El Parador and seeing thta Conrad wasn't there yet, went looking for Dorita to see if there was something she could do to help. There was no doubt Dorita would be busy with something.  She then sees Dorita has the entire kitchen whipped up into an assembly line preparing food for the wedding reception, with Pedro, Pepita, Angelica and Ricardo all busy cooking various things. She tells Kate that there isn't room for any more people in the crowded room, but if she wants to help she can go over to the Lucky Lady's kitchen where Maria and her brother Estaban are also busy making food for the occasion.

She replies, "I can't, I'm to meet Mr. Booth here. But perhaps my best help is to keep myself as far away from the cooking as possible." With a smile she slipped out of the way, acting a bit like Ginnie and snitching a sweet to nibble on while she waited for Conrad.  Conrad arrives fifteen minutes later in the company of Manuel Escobar, the reclusive Mother Jaminez and a rather old looking high elf in native garb.

Kate stood up and walked over with a smile. She greeted Mother Jaminez first, then Mr. Escobar and offered a friendly nod to the stranger. "I'm glad to see you all under such pleasant circumstances."  Escobar introduces the old Indian as Jadito, stating that he is "an old family friend." Kate recognizes the name from Escobar's origin story told at the meeting on Wednesday morning. He is the Yavapai elf who along with Mother Jaminez and a Hopi centuar helped the Escobar family in getting the pregnant wood elves safely away from Coronado's troops three-and-a-half centuries earlier. 

Jadito smiles and says, "And you are the Katherine Kale who Mother Jaminez has spoken of. It is good of you to be willing to own property with a Yavapai elf, few humans would be so generous."   Kate replies, "It was only good sense to own the property with friends. We had need of the skills each of us could provide, although I must admit Sonoma and Flint do the lions share of the work. We'll be looking for ranch hands now.   You are Yavapai.  Have you have seen Nanuet recently? I know he was traveling to see his people, I hope he got there with little trouble?"

Jadito replies, "He is currently with the Yavapai tribal elders. They have gone to Prescott to meet with the Territorial Governor in an attempt to repair the damage caused by the actions of the renegades."   Kate says, "I hope the Governor has the wisdom to listen. You've come for the wedding? I haven't seen so much of the town excited since the Festival."   He replies, "The wedding yes....and also to live here. I have already registered to vote."

"Wonderful," Kate said with a wide smile. "I hope you'll find Promise City to your liking. Miss Florencia will be glad of your presence, I'm sure. Young Nakomo is staying with her and she's finding having an adolescent boy around a bit overwhelming."

He replies, "I know that I will like it here, I lived here for several centuries. Of course, that was before there was a town here. But Manuel says that there is finally hope for the races to coexist which is what I have always supported. I will be pleased to lend my voice to that. I only wish that a more reasonable leader was in charge of the Chiricahua Apache than Geronimo. But I will do what I can to help moderate him." 

He then states, "I have one of the other reasons I have come here is for Nakomo. If you could direct me to the home of this Priestess Florencia I would like to have a conversation with both her and the young man."  Kate says, "She'll be performing the ceremony soon, so you can see her there. But just in case..." Kate went on to describe where the new house was that Minerva lived in. "She'll be pleased to hear news of Nanuet."   Thank you," he states. He speaks briefly to both Jiminez and Escobar and then heads out on his own.   Escobar then heads into the kitchen to speak to Pedro.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-one, “News of Nanuet”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 4:45 P.M. *

Mother Jiminez joins Conrad Booth and Kate at one of the tables. Jiminez asks Kate, "So, is the baby doing well? I trust that my ring is working as it should."  Kate says, "As far as I can tell he's doing well; I'm just beginning to really see any physical signs. I'm not sure exactly how the ring is supposed to work. I've not been sick or overly tired, although my memory is getting a bit spotty and I'm finding myself somewhat emotional. And um...." Kate hesitated, blushing. This was not something to speak of in front of Conrad but her opportunities to speak with Mother Jaminez did not come often. "Desirious."

She replies, "The ring affects the physical body not the mental one, you will still have the emotional swings and thoughts as any woman in your condition. The ring is doing as it should, just as it did for myself and my daughters."  She takes a drink of a glass fruit wine that Pedro delivers over to the table. 

Mother Jiminez looks back at Kate and states, "I asked because Mr. Gonzales indicated that you also have the protection of the goddess Diana and I was unsure how that would impact the effects of the ring. Roman deities are not my area of expertise and I am not comfortable with how their presence changes the natural order of things. I plan to take a journey away from this place until a time when she chooses to leave my lands alone."    

"Oh, I'm sorry," Kate said, concern plain on her face. "I don't wish to drive you away with my presence.  While we were in Boston I was visited by the goddess. It is my responsibility to see to my safety. I must be careful and keep myself out of harms way if at all possible. Only if I am in an unavoidable situation where I cannot do anything would Diana take any kind of hand. 

She made it clear she does not interfere in the minds of mortals, and that she approves of the way I live. Which would include my support of the elves and respecting their traditions, which I fully intend to pass on to my son. Diana is not Aphrodite, she does not seek the unadulterated veneration of the town."

Jaminez states, "Katherine, it is not your presence that would drive me away, it is hers. Diana first arrived here two weeks ago. For reasons that I still cannot comprehend she chose to inflict disease upon the children of this town, one that was resistant to my normal cures. Now she is back in the area again, presently up in the Dos Cabezas Mountains, which is why I feel the need to depart."

Kate states. "I wish you would not, but of course you must do what you believe is right and you are far wiser than I.  I cannot imagine why she would have brought measles here. You are certain it was Diana's doing?" Kate asked, pushing down the memories so recently disturbed of a time when the gods were not kind. She did not want to lose the one piece of faith she had regained.

Jiminez says, "Yes I am certain. I am....connected to nature and the well being of the elves of this land. Gods have walked this land before but never those of the Roman pantheon. I am not comfortable around one such as her. I assume that her presence here is related to your condition and after discussing it with Denat", as she gestures to Conrad, "I realized that it was important for you to know before I leave."   Kate looked over at Conrad for a moment. "I don't understand," she said finally. "Of course I want to know, but why was it important that I do?" Kate looked back and forth between the two of them. "Unless you think it means there is a threat to me?"

Conrad replies, "You're asking me? Until two months ago I didn't believe that deities existed! Now my teacher tells me that a Roman deity is not up in Olympus but is instead tramping around in the mountains near town. And she just happens to be the same deity who is protecting my...my....gads...I don't even know the proper term to describe our present relationship. Anyway, I felt it best that you know and instead of me messing up the translation I felt it best for my teacher to tell you directly."

Kate reached out and took his hand in hers. "I'm not angry, Conrad, and I don't expect you to have all the answers. Goodness knows I don't have any. I'm sorry, I know this all must be very difficult for you but we need no perfect word for you to know I love you. Having the attention of a Deity is a rather frightening thing, even when the attention has been kind.   Mother Jaminez, I hope will not feel you have to stay away long, and if you do I hope the journey is fruitful for you."

She replies, "I have other things to occupy my time. It has been too long since I've last visited my children in Mexico. Goodbye for now Katherine." She then reaches over and with her right hand rubs Conrad's head, playfully rubbing it back and forth to mess up his otherwise neatly combed hair. She states, "And you stay out of trouble Denat." "I will Mother," he replies. He waits until she has left the building before he pulls a metal comb out of his pocket and re-combs his hair back to its normal appearance.

"I have always wanted to do that," Kate said as he combed his hair back into order. "Or tweak your tie, just to see what would happen. What does 'Denat' mean?"   He says, "Her nickname for me. It's short for 'Chico De Naturaleza' which in English translates into 'Nature Boy'. She dubbed me that when I first approached her to teach me about plants. Hey, don't laugh, your teacher calls you a 'Little Bird', at least a boy is still human."

"Did I laugh?" Kate smiled fondly and took his hand again, then sighed. "Sometimes I wish I knew a little less. It was so nice to just believe in one of the gods again. Miss Florencia said last night that sometimes the hard things are there to forge us. All of the children recovered... I don't know. As usual, there are more questions than answers."   Conrad replies, "My only question for you right now is what time would you like for me to come by your house to escort you to the wedding."

She says, "I'm ready now, I wasn't planning on going back to the house. Of course if you still need to get ready I might as well. I thought I'd give Dorita a hand but then I remembered I really can't cook.  A half-hour before the ceremony should be plenty of time."   He says, "Well, I have an appointment for twenty-minutes for now for a bath, shave and haircut over at Johnson's Barber and Baths. After all, I'll be in the company of the most beautiful woman in town, I have to look my best."

"Flatterer," she smiled. "I will go home then and primp some more. Perhaps I'll even get a glimpse of my girl today and help her get ready.  How did your meeting with your actors go?"  He replies, "Very well, due in no small part to the fact that they aren't real actors, so they don't know that they are supposed to be difficult and argumentative to the director and producers of the play. I'm just kidding, not all actors are really like that, just around two-thirds of them."

She says, "Difficult and argumentative? I guess I am already half-way to being an actress. I'm glad it went well; I like to see you so excited about this."  He says, "I am. Miss Marcus seems to be a bit distracted though, I would have expected more input from her given how excited she initially was about this event. It must be due to Ruby being away."

"Well, there is..." Kate moved her chair closer to his so she could drop her voice. "From a few things I've heard, I believe she's involved with Wyatt Earp. I imagine she's quite worried. He's still in the area and plans on staying until she leaves."   Conrad's eyebrows raise up at that. "My...it is unusual for you to hear a rumor before I did. There has been speculation of him being around what with the rancher's deaths but this is the first time I've heard his name associated with hers. I wouldn't have guessed that....she was engaged to marry his enemy Sheriff Behan."

"Apparently that's changed. I'm sure they're keeping it quiet for safety's sake," Kate continued to whisper. "I think he's seen Jake and... he's the reason I know my ranch is being watched. Thayer's men have been watching us."   Conrad replies..."Thayer's men. Interesting, since one of them died a week ago with that mob and another one a few day's back when the Marshall visited Buckley's Ranch. I've also heard a rumor that another man from that ranch, Bronco Madson, is now missing. He stayed late and the Palace Saloon last night after his buddies left and never made it back to the ranch. He eventually left the Palace but his horse is still at Ike Sherman's stable and nobody knows where he's gone to."

"I don't know where it all leads, I just know I don't like being watched. They were watching Ned Phillips place too, and he had livestock stolen last night. I'm hoping they're just interested in the stock. We can do something about that. Murkier motives are harder to deal with. It could be political, in which case the next few weeks could be very messy."

Conrad states, "Under those circumstances it isn't safe for either you or Sonoma to be out there alone. Let me talk to Deputy Martin or Marshall Berg about arranging for more security for your ranch for tonight. You should probably talk to your Cattleman's Association about getting some support starting tomorrow."

"Chester wanted to look into it, but I didn't want them to do something rash because they thought the law had discovered them. It's a good idea for tonight, although I don't know how to explain how I know they were watching. I'd be grateful if you talked to the Marshall. We're talking about hiring on hands, that will help. But it will take a few days. And we need to brand the animals sooner rather than later. I'll try to catch Mr. Shaw tomorrow."

Kate stayed and chatted with Conrad until he left for his appointment. She wandered home thinking over what Mother Jaminez had said. Faith said she should believe what Diana had done was for the best, but most of her life she had doubted and it was a hard habit to break. Back home she searched the pantry and nibbled hoping Ginnie might come home before Conrad arrived. Not that she had anything to discuss, but sometimes her girl seemed like a shadow. Finally she went into a parlor with a plate to nibble from and a book to read and waited for her escort to return.

Jadito has a leisurely stroll down South Street, eventually arriving at the Church of Olympus. He looks around the building and then goes to over to the small house beside it and knocks on the door. Nakomo answers the door and is surprised to see the oldest and most respected member of his tribe standing there. "Hello Nakomo, may I come in," the elderly elf states. 

Nakomo gestures for him to enter, stating that Priestess Florencia is taking care of an errand related to the upcoming wedding. She should be back in a few minutes. Jadito nods and says, "I will be attending that wedding. It is good to see a human wanting to marry an elf. I know that you have suffered from being born into such a union but times are changing, albiet slower than I would have liked. You are aware that much of my life has been devoted to the protection of half-elves, that has not changed."

Nakomo replies, "I am glad of it. I know that you tried very hard to get the tribe to accept me. And although some of them were bullies, you really did help. Have you seen my cousin Nanuet?"   The elderly Yavaipi states, "No, but I have knowledge of him. He has gone with the Tribal Elders to Prescott. They are attempting to rectify the damage that the others, your former guardians, caused for our tribe."

Nakomo states, "I am sorry for that. I did what I could to stop them."  He replies, "I know that you did but some of the elders feel that when you returned from Prescott that you should have told them then what transpired. I do not blame you Nakomo and neither does Nanuet, the others beat you and you were afraid for your life.  The elders are not yet ready for you to return and given how poorly they provided for you before, giving guardianship of you to those miscreants, it may be best for you to not return. 

I feel that it is important for you to realize that the Yavapai are a great people despite some recent setbacks. I have come here to act as your instructor, to teach you the ways of our people and show you how these need not be in conflict with the ways of the humans but will compliment these."  While the two are speaking Priestess Minerva returns from her errands and Nakomo introduces her to the older Indian. Jadito says, "I am honored to meet you Priestess. Nanuet has spoken highly of you to the tribe."

Minerva give a slight curtsie in return. Her eye's light up when Nanuet's name is mentioned. "OH! He is safe. I am so relieved. And what of Nakomo? Is he to return to the Yavapi ?"  " No, Senorita, They do not want me." Nakomo says with a mixture of sadness and relief.  The priestess is visibly relieved and places her hand on his shoulder. "I am sure that it is not that simple Nakomo. But I am very happy that you are staying here with Nanuet and myself. Very happy!" 
She turns to the elder. "When is Nanuet returning?"

Jadito says, "I cannot say. Much damage was caused by the renegades, those relationships need to be repaired. Nanuet is with the Elders from our tribe. They have gone back to the Territorial Capital of Prescott to meet with the Governor. That will take as much time as necessary.  I have come here not just as a messenger but to stay. Nakomo needs to be taught the ways of the tribe and I will be his teacher. He is welcome to remain here with you. I will be residing with my friend Father Valdez. Most of our lessons will take place at dawn or dusk, so should not interfere with his other schooling and duties."

Minerva replies, "Your training is most welcome. I have been teaching him the ways of the Church of Olympus as well. Nakomo is a very special young man, quick and eager to learn. My hope is that he will use his education to help peoples of all races and creeds. He has shown an aptitude for the healing arts as well. I am hoping to further his education in that area also, unfortunately the town Doctor does not favor elves."

The elf replies, "But others do, it is commendable that all races are being permitted the opportunity to vote. I registered myself an hour ago. I will leave you now, you have a wedding to prepare for. I will see you at it."   "Si, I have registered also. Now I must hurry there is still much to prepare if the gods are to honor this union,” she states.  

After he and Ginnie have their talk in the kitchen, Jake wanders around the saloon still restless. He is idly playing with the hammer on his Colt when it occurs to him he should go practice. On the way back home he encounters Ricardo who was handling an errand for him. They speak for a moment, Jake smiles and hands the boy the money. Ricardo runs off to finish the errand. 

Jakes collects up some extra ammo and his Swiss rifle, he is already wearing his two Colt pistols, has his horse saddled and rides out to the desert. He follows his routine of making sure he is not followed or watched before he begins. The rifle Shaw gave him was a nice addition to that routine, he could easily shoot anyone close enough to be spying on him. He shoots for a while with his rifle and the long barrel pistol, but it always comes back to his fast draw Colt. He was pleased with the work Pierre had done cleaning and adjusting it. 

He never grew weary while practicing with it. Not just shooting it, but drawing the well oiled gun from its slightly oiled holster as if his life depended on it. He made sure he was fast, consistent and mistake free. The regular exercise made his hand strong and steady. He contemplated every aspect drawing and shooting to make it the best he knew how. Shooting a man in front of him. Shooting a man behind him. Shooting the men that surrounded him. Over and over again until he was satisfied, and then one more time. Jake trained like his life depended on it because it had saved his life before and he trusted it would again. 

If anyone was watching they might assume Jake enjoyed cutting down a man from the draw. It was not true. Certainly, Silver Jake Cook was a shootist, fast and deadly. He did not enjoy killing another man in a personal test of who was better. However, he liked being shot significantly less and was accepting of killing others to prevent such an unpleasant manifestation of anothers practice. 

After practice, Jake spent time cleaning his weapons. Another routine that he followed like a religion. The shooting and focused contemplation that followed while he cleaned left Jake in a better mood than he had been after the 'brunch' with Tomlinson and Harker. That done, he once more made the rounds at the Lucky Lady and returned home to dress for the wedding celebration. He decided to dress for it. Why not? 

He was not the first to arrive at the celebration but he made a dashing entrance in his pale yellow silk shirt with a dark maroon scarf, covered by a black vest with diagonal silver threads, dark grey woolen pants in a herringbone pattern all topped off with an ash grey waist coat. The dazzling outfit and his Colt had a disagreement over the Colt's inclusion to the event. The outfit lost, and the Colt 45 caliber United States Army issue single action revolver with the barrel cut short seemed to gloat just a little.

Back at the El Parador Cantina, Dorita and crew are still working hard on the preparations for the wedding.  Ricardo arrives and delivers to her a large reddish-gray coffee mug stuffed quite full of brightly colored wild flowers.  There is a note nestled among the flowers.  The words are penned in smooth and flowing script.



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> Dear Dorita,
> I apologize for the neglect.  It is unconscionable that it has been so long since my last social visit.  I have long regarded the El Parador as my second home all because of the friendship given by you and Pedro.  I do not ask you to be my momma, as you say, just a friend.  Here is a small token of my appreciation in my new mug.  Since this is my second home, I should have my own.  Some days your friend just needs a cup of black coffee.
> My most sincere regards,
> Jake




Further examining the mug, Dorita finds the name Jake inscribe crudely but neatly in the side of the mug.  She also notes that there is a thick layer.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-two, “The Davis Wedding”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 6:00 P.M. *

Chester hustles back to the Lucky Lady. He washes his face and changes into his suit. He leaves his gun belt on the dresser, but tucks a revolver into his waistband at the small of his back. I need to get a derringer. This'll stick out. Can't be helped. He shrugs. Chester walks into the Double Eagle and waves to Clay Milford. "Afternoon, Mr. Milford. Is Clarisse in?" Clay waves back, "Hey, deputy. She's upstairs. You can go on up. She's waiting for you." "Thanks." 

He walks upstairs and knocks on Clarisse's door. "Dear, are you there?" She opens the door and pulls him in. "There you are. We're going to be late. At least you're already dressed. let me fix your tie." She straightens out the offending accessory and holds out her arm. "Shall we?" Chester smiles. "You certainly have things well in hand. Let's go have fun."

The majority of the town, a mixture of both races, has gathered in and around the grove alongside the Celtic and Mexican Church run by the half-elf Father Thomas Valdez. The area has been decorated with cloth prints of various Mexican designs as well as some of the more festive of Minerva's tapestries. 

Estaban Fuente has assembled a large orchestra comprised of fifteen musicians. Most of the musicians appear to be non-residents wood elves from out of town, however there are also several familiar faces including Pedro Figures, Sonoma Figures, Sandra Wainwright, Warren Watson and Morgana Arcadiam. The orchestra begins with a light Mexican piece featuring guitar and flute but then move into the traditional Roman wedding march. 

The groomsmen arrive. They consist of the groom Rufus Davis, his Best Man Peter Lovelace who owns the Rio Grande and the three other groomsmen comprised first of the bride's brothers Carlos and Jose Ramirez and lastly Dooley Wilson, the handyman and bouncer at the Long Branch Saloon.

As the men are coming down the isle Kate feels a sharp pull on her sleeve. She looks down to see a slightly rumpled but freshly washed Ginnie with a small basket of handmade lace in her hands.  Kate laid her hand on Ginnie's shoulder and squeezed it lightly. She leaned down a bit and said, "I was afraid you would miss it."  Ginnie replies, “It's a party that Dorita has been cooking for there is no way I'm missing it not to mention that a wedding is a great advertisement for my handmade lace.”

"And there are sure to be cookies around somewhere," Kate laughed. "Don't get so wrapped up in business that you forget to have fun."  Ginnie replies, But business is fun. I get to play with money that may or may not be mine outthink lots of people and deal with things that I can't totally predict. what isn't fun about that? I swore that I'd never have to depend on anyone but I didn't quite make that happen but I'm never going to be hungry or out of options again for the rest of my life. Who knows if things go as I plan maybe I'll be the youngest self made millionaire in business history.”

The bridal party exits the rear door of the church and make their way across the gardens to join the groomsmen. Each of the women is attired in traditional roman wedding garb - white tunics with silver trim, silver painted sandals and silver belts on all except the bride who is wearing the traditional knotted belt. Each also has a floral wreath interwoven into her hair with a flame-colored veil attached to the bride's. The bride Anita Ramirez is also wearing a hand woven Mexican shawl over her shoulder. The Maid-of-Honor is a young female wood elf who those in town do not recognize. The other members of the wedding party are Peter Lovelace's fiancé Trisha Crichton, Maria Tolucca whose husband Juan works for Neil Cassidy and Hildy Jackson, one of the working girls at the Long Branch Saloon. 

At the reach the altar Priestess Minerva begins the ceremony with a traditional blessing, which she states three times, first in English, the in Spanish and lastly in Latin. The orchestra then begins a traditional Central American wedding song, the Song of Joining, which Father Valdez sings the lyrics, sung in the seldom spoken original Elvan language with his rich tenor voice. As he finishes the piece the orchestra begins playing it again, this time considerably louder and at a slightly faster pace as Valdez gestures to the audience and most wood elves present sing along.

Kate looked over at Conrad just a bit helplessly, then just shook her head. "Whatever makes you happy, dear. I hope you won't mind if I depend on you just a little.   She then asks, "What does the song say?"  He replies "It's a long flowery piece which roughly translates as 'one plus one equals two which is truly one'."

Minerva begins the wedding service. Most present have seen a traditional Greek/Roman wedding before and despite her usual flair to go against the formal structures of the church she actually sticks very close to the usual service.  When she finishes speaking Father Valdez steps forward with a short message of his own, which he alternates between English and Spanish. His main message is that their love will prevail over all obstacles as long as they have the support and friendships that the great multitude of those present attest to. 

Judge Lacey steps forward, drawing forth from his sheathe the sword which Conrad had worn during the festival. Minerva's rapier is handed to her by Nakomo. The two of them cross swords above the heads of the bride and groom who walk between them. Father Valdez follows them and then ties a simple rope cord to each of their wrists. He tells them to kiss. While their lips are locked Grant Keebler launches a fireworks rocket which flies upward and explodes up in the air which signals the completion of the wedding and start of the reception.

Kate says, "I wonder if people realize what a courageous thing they just did? To love at all takes bravery, to love someone of another race even more so. And to marry when you know one will pass so much sooner than the other.... Love is a wondrous thing," she said and wiped her eyes. A moment later she laughed at herself. "I am getting emotional."

Conrad grasps her hand and says, "That's allowed, we're at a wedding. They're bringing out the food now. I say we go and get something to eat and then hit a dance floor. There will be dancing tonight for the wedding reception at the El Parador, the Comique, the Rio Grande and the Lucky Lady. I suggest we hit all four and see about melting the ceilings above our heads with the heat of our emotions."  Kate smiled brightly. "Heated emotions? I'm not the only one then?  Let's go eat something, we'll need plenty of energy.”

She adds,  How will I ever get up in the morning to teach tomorrow? You don't have to work tonight?"  Conrad replies, "How will you get up in the morning? Who says that you have to? Find somebody to give a guest lecture for the first few hours of the morning."   Ginnie pops up with a cookie in each hand and a plate tucked in her arm. "Ma'am Kate almost the entire school is here. why don't you just assign an essay on their individual observations of the ceremony and have them compare it to their expectations and personal experiences with weddings and traditions? that should take at least a hour and can be written on the board so you can sleep in if you need to and it should open up some interesting discussions."

"Perhaps I will. We'll see just how late we're out dancing tonight." Kate squeezed Conrad's hand. "Have no fear, I won't let thoughts of tomorrow interrupt our enjoyment of today. Let's get something to eat Ginnie."   They started over toward the loaded tables, hands still clasped, to fill plates with Dorita and Maria's good food. Suddenly Kate remembered her teacher's brew from earlier in the day and kept and eye out for him.

Several makeshift tables had been set up, most consisting of boards on sawhorses covered with tablecloths. Once it appears that everybody has plates of food another table is prepared with nearly 200 glasses which are filled from jugs of white whine, Manuel Gonzales being one of the servers. Valdes announces that everybody should get themselves one so that toasts can be made. A platter of individually wrapped enchilada-type food is placed beside it, which Kate assumes to be the Anita-prepared food that she was warned of.

"I'll go get our glasses," Kate said before Conrad could offer. She hurried over to the table where her teacher was pouring. As she picked up two glasses she said, "Anita's not really such a bad cook, is she?"  Gonzales replies, "Don't worry, I've put the antidote to her poison in the wine."  "Alright Grandfather." She took three of the enchiladas and waved Ginnie over. "For today I think you get to drink just a little wine." She had her carry her own glass back to the table and brought Conrad his with a light laugh.

The old man known as Jonas Creighton, father of Tricia Creighton of the Rio Grande, stands and proposes the first toast to the happy couple. Everyone sips the wine. Father Valdez states as blessing and asks all assembled to eat the traditional wedding meal. People bite into Maria's food, around one third then discreetly spitting it back into their napkins. Another third are less diplomatic and spit it out directly. The remaining third actually attempt to consume the vile food.

Kate managed to choke down about two bites, amazed that whatever this was had ever been food. She no longer doubted the need for Mr. Gonzales' elixir. She set it aside and whispered, "I just can't do that to the baby. You alright?"   Conrad's face is slightly green. Gonzales stands and quickly proposes another toast, giving those present to wash the taste down with the healing elixir and resettle their stomachs.

Kate drank generously with the toast and encouraged Conrad to do the same. "I understand this particular wine is excellent for the digestion," she said, nodding toward her teacher. She dropped her voice and said, "He warned me about this, I should have passed it on."   Conrad replies, "That’s....okay....I'll live." 

More food is brought out and put on other make-shift tables as the people begin to mingle about and chat.  Minerva is joined by the Regional Administrator of the Greek/Roman Church, Bishop Costas Papandraus, who last visited the town during the festival. He is accompanied by the Priest Demetrius Theopopulos the chief aide to Bishop Costas Papandraus, who spent a week in town the previous month when Minerva was away at training. Also with them is the Flagstaff Arizona Priest Silas Oraibi Barnes, who is three-quarters human and one-quarter high Elvan. The three have just arrived on the evening stagecoach.

Kate mingled as well, talking with guests she rarely had a chance to visit with, but always returning to Conrad or Ginnie before too much time passed. She enjoyed watching Ginnie scoot through the crowd, popping up here and there leaving no clue where she would appear next. 
She was standing with Conrad and her teacher when the priests appeared. Her heart felt tight for a moment. "I should go greet them, they helped us a great deal in March. Would... would one of you go with me?"    Conrad replies, "Sure, no reason not to." 

The two approach the priests who Minerva has just introduced Nakomo to. The young Indian appears to be somewhat uncomfortable in their presence. Father Barnes then tells Nakomo about being a quarter Native American himself which appears to put the boy more at ease.  "Good evening, Nakomo," Kate said with a smile. "I hope you're enjoying yourself." 

She then turned to the priests and made a perfect curtsy, putting on her most Bostonian manners. "It is our pleasure to see you again, you Eminence. Father Theopopulos."  The Bishop replies, "Mrs. Kale wasn't it?" His assistant Trius says, "Indeed, and I hear that you are now the town's school teacher."   "Yes, Mrs. Kale. There are two schools now. Myself and two other ladies teach one, open to all the children in the area. Another was also started only for the human children," she said with a twinge of regret. 

"I wanted to say again how grateful I am for your assistance last March."  Trius says, "Think nothing of it, you helped to save the Arch Bishop's life."   Bishop Papandraus says, "I am surprised that this town has enough children in it to support two schools."   "I'm not sure it does, either, but there were those who objected to my plans to teach all races. It's a long story how there came to be two schools, but as the town grows there will be room for many more students. 
May I introduce you to Mr. Conrad Booth?" she said, changing the subject.  She was quiet as the men greeted each other and exchanged a few pleasantries. Finally she asked, "How long will you be staying in Promise City?"

The Bishop replies, "Until either Friday or Saturday. We will be joined tomorrow by one more Priestess and I will then begin further training of the Priests and Priestesses. I'm afraid I will be monopolizing your friend's time so you will not see much of her this week."   Kate says, "Training is important. I hope you will take some time to enjoy our town while you're here. We should let you get back to enjoying yourselves." 

Kate curtsied again, then took Conrad's arm and started away. Once they were out of earshot she said, "Thank you, I couldn't and shouldn't snub them, but.... Thank you."   He replies "Not a problem, after all, who better to take with you to meet religious people than a non-religious gambler with a reputation for being dishonest and sleeping the mornings away. I'm sure they'll be impressed."

Kate stopped and looked at him quizzically. "I am not ashamed of you, and you should not talk down about yourself like that. The reputation is false, and those who work late, sleep late. I have no desire to impress them. And I have no desire to hide our relationship. I am proud of you and I love you, what anyone else thinks doesn't matter."  He replies, "You're right Kate, pay no attention, I guess I was just blowing off steam. I've never been impressed with clergy. Come on, they're bring out the desserts now. Let's find something good to finish off the meal with."

"Save the steam for those ceilings we were planning on melting," she teased. She led him over to the desserts, looking over first one, then the next. "How terrible would it be of me to have two?" She took a plate and added what other little sweet bits she could.  "I'm hungry," she said a bit defensively.   He says, "Why don't you pick three and we'll share them. Look at the variety, pies, cakes, tarts, cookies and caramelized fruit!"

"Alright." Kate went along the tables and choose the caramelized fruit, since Conrad seemed excited about it, then a peach cobbler and a fruit tart topped with chocolate. A great treat here where it was harder to come by.  They sat down together not far from where Meghan O'Hara was sitting with her family and dug into the desserts, Kate trying to not take the lion's share. "And where shall we go dancing first?"

Conrad states, "Probably the Lady, I want to try all four places out and if we save that for later there is a chance it will be busier and they may put you to work. I'm going to be selfish tonight and try to keep you all to myself."   She replies, "It's not selfish if I agree. I should mingle a little bit, but after dessert. Then we can go dancing and not think about tomorrow. However long we decide tonight lasts."   

Conrad says, "Take as much time as you wish, we should both mingle. There are several people from the Long Branch here including a few in the wedding party, I should spend some time chatting with them as well."  "After dessert," Kate said again and handed him a bit of the caramelized fruit. They enjoyed one another's company for a while longer and Kate openly kissed him before they parted ways for a time. 

Chester and Clarisse make the rounds of the party, saying hello to those they know. Chester leans in and tells her, "That food was terrible. I've had better vittles on the trail in Nebraska. We've gotten spoiled by Maria and Dorita."  She replies, "You shouldn't say things like that at a wedding. It's not nice." She pauses and tries to hide a giggle, "But you're right. I couldn't eat it. Let's go congratulate the happy couple."

Rufus and Anita are currently swarmed by folks so Chester and Clarisse have to wait a few minutes to get to see them. When they finally reach the couple Rufus says, "Well hello Deputy, thank you for attending. I've heard a rumor floating around that you're planning to run for Marshal."

He replies, "Yes sir, I am. I'm running under Emery Shaw's slate. I want to thank you for inviting us to your wedding. It looks like a fine party. Congratulations to you and your lovely wife. So where are you going on your honeymoon?"   Davis replies, "Honeymoon? I have a billiard hall to run! Right now the town is packed, I'm not going anywhere! And you should stop by for a game of billiards some time, you might scare off some of my customers but I honestly wouldn't mind attracting a better caliber of clientele."

Chester and Clarisse laugh. "I'll have to take you up on that offer, Mr. Davis. I don't know how to play, though. Is it easy to pick up?" Rufus says, "Nope. just don't play for money until you get good at it. I'm sure someone at the billiard hall can teach you. People will want to get on your good side, especially if you're going to be the new Marshall."   They are interrupted by Ashley King who interjects, "Somebody talking about the new Marshall? Here I am! Congratulations on the marriage Mr. Davis!" He vigorously shakes Rufus Davis's hand.

Chester shakes Ashley's hand. "Afternoon, Mr. King. Nice day for a wedding, don't you think?"  King states, "Good evening Deputy Martin! It is a very good day indeed for a wedding. I hate to have to interrupt such a nice occasion but could I have a few minutes of your time? In private please."  "Sure thing, Mr. King." He turns to Clarisse and Rufus. "Excuse me. I'll be back in a bit." Chester and Ashley find a quiet spot. "What is it you wanted to talk to me about?"

Ashley King says, "I want to talk to you about the recent murders. I'm worried about my family's ranch. I thought it was safe for me to move to town with the Cowboy Gang gone, but now I'm worried that I may be in the wrong place. I don't want to leave here, my boy Toby is enjoying getting to play with the other children and this town is good for him, but I worry about our ranch being unprotected. 

First the Crazy-8 Ranch owner Buckley gets killed, then one of his men alongside one of Thayer's while you and the Marshall are out there, now another of Thayer's men is missing. And last night the Phillips Ranch got rustled. It sure sounds to me like the Cowboy Gang is back in business.  So what can you tell me about this? What have you and Berg found? If I'm going to be the next Town Marshall the sooner I get involved in this investigation the better."

Chester smiles. "What makes you think you're winning this thing? Unless you do win, I can't tell you anything. We're doing everything we can to find out who's doing this. For all we know it's some other gang looking to take advantage of the Cowboys defeat."   

King's voice raises and a serious look crosses his face. "Look Martin, I'm not kidding around here. I realize that you lawmen think you can handle this on your own and it's better to keep what you know to yourself. But this is my family and our ranch that we're talking about here. I'm not going to just stand by and do nothing while a bunch of cattle thieves and murderers feel that the Sulfur Springs Valley is easy pickings. I'm won't go running to tell that Chumbley fellow, Hades, I won't even tell the other ranchers. But please let me in on what you've found out!"

Chester composes himself. "And you have to understand that I can't tell everyone about how the investigation is going. If it gets out who we're looking at, then they'll fly the coop or worse. If you want us to patrol your place, we can do that. But handing out information that can get people killed is not going to happen. I'm sorry."

King's face turns red and he exclaims, "Damn You Martin! Do you want to be one of my Deputies or not? I can tell that you're holding out on me! If my ranch gets hit.....if anything happens to my employees...or family....then I'm holding you personally responsible! You may think you're making the right decision, keeping me in the dark, but I'm in a position where I can help and you're preventing that!"   

Chester points his finger at Ashley. "You're damn right I'm holding out. You're not the Marshall. And you won't be since I'm going to win. Good day."   As Chester walks away King yells out "I hope you realize that'll cost you any chance of support from the Law and Order ticket. Don't expect to get any support from the Cattleman's Association either."

Chester storms over to Clarisse, who's still talking to Rufus and Anita. She excuses herself. She says, "Chester, what's wrong? I've never seen you like this before."  He throws up his hands. "It's Ashley King. That fool wanted me to tell him everything that we're doing about the killings. But I can't do that. Just 'cause he thinks that he's going to be the next Marshall, that he should be in the loop. If I go blabbing what we know to everyone who has a 'right' to know, I might as well ask Chumbley to print it in his next edition."

Clarisse states, "Chet, let's go for a walk."  She leads him away from the party and they walk northward towards the hills. She holds his hand and leads him up the hill to the east of town, behind Kate's house and school. They reach the top of the hill near the corral where Mogollon Hays has five of the wild mustangs that he caught.  She gestures to the animals and says, "Take a look at them Chet. Those animals represent Promise City, wild and untamed but with the potential to be the most beautiful and best behaved creatures around." 

She then turns him around, so he is facing west towards Main Street, seeing the town from a perspective he hasn't seen before. "That Chet is the town, and not just any town, it's YOUR town. You have already been put in charge, you are the Deputy Marshall, who has the support of the current Town Marshall for that position. If Mitchell Berg, one of the most ethical and honorable men that I've ever met, feels that the town is safe in your hands who are we to argue? Don't fret over anything Ashley King says. The man isn't half the person you are Chet."

Chester blows out a deep breath. "I know. I know." He pulls her close and kisses her lightly. "Thanks for that. Ashley expects to just throw his family's name in the ring and win. I don't have that. Listen, I don't want to spoil your time. Let's go back."   Clarisse says, "Indeed we will, I will be singing at the Lucky Lady for the wedding reception. Stanley Barker and Josie Markus are doing the first hour and then Harry Rote and I have the next. So let's go get some food, mingle with some friends and then make our way over there."

Chester takes Clarisse's arm. "Lead on, Miss Townsend. You always know the right things to say. Let's not talk any more about politics."  She laughs. "A capital idea, Deputy Martin. Shall we?" They make their way back to the party. Chester forgets about Ashley King and Claude Buckley and just loses himself in the moment. They keep Helen Barker company while Stanley plays. When it comes time for Clarisse to perform, Chester watches in rapt attention.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-three, “The Wedding Reception”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 7:30 P.M. *

Kate began making the rounds, stopping to talk to Meghan O'Hara for a time about her girls driving the racing carriage. She stopped by the Caudell's as well, then made her way through the crowd to speak to students and parents.  After a while she began to look for Mr. Shaw, thinking now was as good a time as any to tell him her worries.   Kate spots Emery Shaw and his daughter Ellen over near the side wall of the El Parador where they are chatting with Enrico and Manuel Escobar while the four of them share a plate of fried chicken.  Kate made her way through the crowd looking anything but a rancher in her eastern dress with the pristine white parasol held above her head. She smiled and greeted both Escobar men, then Miss Shaw and finally Emery. 

"I'm sorry to talk business on such a lovely day, but I'm a little worried after the rustling on Ned Phillips ranch. I'd heard rumors Thayer's men had been watching his ranch, and someone saw them watching ours as well. We're going to hire on hands as soon as possible, but I wondered if you might have any other ideas? Or if any of you might know where we can get some trustworthy people?"

The men exchange glances. Shaw says "I planned to hold a meeting of the Cattleman's Association tomorrow evening, this confirms it. I'll have some of my men head out to your ranch now if you'd like." "I'll go to," Enrico says. His father says, "But Rico, you'll miss the celebration. You and Anita were very close." The younger wood elf replies, "Too close, I'd honestly rather go. This gives me a good excuse."

Kate suddenly wondered if the marriage they were celebrating today was another match made by Aphrodite, but quickly put the thought aside.   "I'd appreciate any help, thank you both. Mr. Shaw, I wouldn't want your men to miss the celebration but if there are any willing to go I'll be glad of it.  We still need to brand the animals, so if they were taken there would be no way to claim them as ours. We really do need to name the place and get a brand made. Is there more going on than I've heard about, or were you going to call the meeting because of the thefts from Mr. Phillips?"

He says, "That's the main reason. Ned Phillips has reconsidered his decision to not join our group. And I should have an answer by tomorrow regarding our recommendations to the Vigilance Committee."  Kate replies, "I'm wondering if what's been happening, the deaths and now the theft.... if it's political rather than the usual cattle rustling. If it is the waters could get very murky."

Shaw says, "You're over-thinking things. Horses and cattle were taken from the Phillips ranch. That had nothing to do with politics, he wasn't even planning to be part of this town. The only thing that the Crazy-8 Ranch, Phillips Ranch and your ranch have in common is that they are all rather isolated with a small number of ranch hands, which works in the favor of rustlers."

Kate says, "You're likely right, it's one of my bad habits. With living in town and opening the school I think I sometimes get things crossed.  The best thing we can do now is get people out there to keep rustles away."   Enrico says, "I'll leave now. There are a few more of Anita's old boyfriends around who may want to join me. We'll be off soon." 

After he heads off his father says out loud to nobody in particular, "Ah, to be young again. Once he has lived as long as me he will not view people so harshly." He turns to Kate and says, "I will speak to Mr. Morand. We can go out to your ranch tomorrow for the branding. Discuss with your partner Sonoma what type of mark you would like to use for now."

Kate says, "I'll talk with her. Thank you so much. I feel all of you are doing so much for us and I have nothing to offer in return. Unless of course you need a well trained horse."  Shaw says, "Seems to me you've already played a big hand in helping to drive the rustlers out of the valley. And you'll continue to repay over time, that's what mutual support is all about."

"I suppose I have at that. I always have had trouble minding my own business," she said lightly. 
"I'll let you gentlemen get back to enjoying yourselves. Seven o'clock tomorrow night?"  Once Kate got the confirmation of the time she moved back out into the crowd, just wandering as it pleased her. She kept an eye out for Sonoma so she could let her know what was happening. She also watched for other friends she hadn't gotten to speak with yet.

Sandra Wainwright approaches Kate. "Hello, I'm so glad you were able to attend. Didn't Anita look lovely? And I've never seen Rufus wear a necktie before!"  Kate leaned over impulsively and hugged Sandra. "Anita was beautiful; she looked so happy. What need would Rufus have of a necktie an any other day?" she laughed. "Your music was just lovely, what a pleasure it must have been to play with so many others."

Sandra answers, "I never would have thought it possible. Just a few weeks ago I was afraid of singing in public! And now I'm the musical director for the upcoming play!"  "They couldn't have picked a finer director. I'm so excited to attend, and I know Mr. Booth is very eager to get started. There was a meeting today with the actors; were you there for that?"

Sandra says, "Yes I was, it was a good session. Miss. Marcus appeared to be rather distracted so Conrad took charge and helped to explain what the responsibilities are. He says that we have quite a bit to do if we plan to perform on stage in just another twelve days."  Kate says, "Twelve days is a very tight schedule, but I imagine Miss Marcus can only stay for so long. I wanted to help but I have so much going on.... Still if there are any little things I can do to help just let me know and I'll be there.”

She adds, “Conrad grew up in the theater, so he knows what he's doing. Do you have complete discretion with the music? What kinds will you use?"   Sandra says, "A mixture. Classical pieces as background for most of the dramatic moments, a few light contemporary pieces for the few comic interludes and traditional saloon songs for the intermission."   "It sounds wonderful, you're going to do beautifully. And how are you, outside the play? I haven't seen much of you lately. I keep meaning to stop by but I've overscheduled myself."

Sandra says, "Well, you have been keeping yourself very busy as of late so I'm not surprised." She spends the next ten minutes bringing Kate up to date on what has been going in in the lives of her and her husband Donald, mostly talk of his cousin Margaret and her boorish husband coming soon for a visit. 

As the dessert tables starts to grow thin Rufus Davis stands up upon a mostly empty table and gets everybody's attention. He exclaims:  "It is time for the dancing to begin. The owners of four Promise City Saloons have graciously offered their establishments for this evening and you are all welcome to go to any or all of them. Music and food will be provided for free but you will have to buy your own drinks. 

Those of you who enjoy Mexican dances and Spanish music should find your way over to the El Parador where their band will be playing until midnight. Those of you who prefer country and barn dancing should make your way over to the Comqiue where Warren Watson and the Wainwrights will be providing entertainment. Fans of the waltz and other traditional ballroom dances should head over towards the Lucky Lady where Stanley Barker and Harry Rote will be playing piano accompanied by the singing talents of Clarisse Townsend and Josephine Marcus. And if you want a mix of all three styles of music you should make your way over to the Rio Grande, which is where the wedding party will be at." 

As an after though he then adds, "Oh, and it would be helpful if each of you could grab a plate or bowl of something from the tables here and bring it to whichever saloon you prefer. Just put the food along the tables set up near the doors. Thank you." Upon hearing that Ginnie wastes no time in picking up a plate full of cookies.  Kate laughed as Ginnie snatched up the cookies. Despite the fact that she probably ate too many of them, it was a hint that Ginnie hadn't put childhood entirely behind her. 

She squeezed Sandra's arm. "You'll be at the Comique. I'm not sure we'll spend much time there tonight, I don't know anything about country or barn dancing. Still, I'll make sure we at least stop in to hear you. It's good to talk to you again. I'm going to have to make time to do it more often. 
Now, I think I need to find my escort," she finished and scanned the crowd.

Kate soon locates Conrad. He says, "I would normally take your arm but we have all been asked to carry plates of food. Why don't you get the almost full cherry cobbler and I will get that plate of roast chicken?"   "Are you sure you trust me with it?" she teased, even as she picked up the pan of sweets. "So to the Lucky Lady first?"

"Yes, that's the plan," he states. They pick up the food and make their way the two blocks to the Lucky Lady. When they arrive they see that the main floor has a whole new layout. All of the smaller tables are gone, most likely to rooms upstairs, and the larger tables are all lined up on the south wall on either side of the door and covered with tablecloths for the food to be set on. The entire west wall is lined up with chairs all facing the center of the room and another similar line of chairs is in front of the stage on the east wall. The entire center of the room is open for dancing. 

Stanley Barker is already seated at the piano and playing a Mozart piece while his wife Helen sits beside him. Maria Fuente and Thom are busy ushering food brought in to the kitchen to heat up again in the oven. Harry Rote and Alison Caine are both standing behind the bar and filling drink orders.

Kate began to hum along with the music, unconscious of the fact that she was doing so. She managed to keep her mind focused long enough for them to turn over the plates of food to Maria to be heated. "It looks like there's plenty of room," Kate said. "In a little while I'll ask Stanley if he'd like me to play so he and Helen can dance. Perhaps you'll sing for us. For now, shall we dance?"  

Conrad says, "See, I was afraid that coming her would have you switch into work mode. I don't mind you playing for the Barkers through, they deserve it. Although from what Rufus Davis said earlier Mr. Rote will be alternating at the piano so I'm sure they will get other opportunities to dance as well." Making music isn't work," Kate said as they stepped onto the floor. "It's pleasure. And more so when I can make music with you. Now, if I should tie on an apron and start serving drinks you can worry."  

More people arrive, including Carl Berman and his wife Edith, Kevin and Mary Kelly, Shannon O'Hara in the company of a young miner named Rafe Dobbins, and the rather pregnant newspaperwoman Angelica Young in the company of her husband and typesetter Josiah.  "When the Young’s came in Kate said, "Angelica must be having that baby soon. And Shannon has an escort. I just might have to write Phil."

Conrad says, "Don't you dare! That might prompt him to return and I'm not sure I can take any more of his enthusiasm." Stanley completes the Mozart piece and then begins a Strauss Waltz. The various couples take to the dance floor. Maria and Thom bring out the heated up food. She then takes his hands and begins to show the large man how to dance.

"I don't think he'll be coming back for a while, although I wouldn't be surprised to see him here next summer during Harvard's summer break. He's changed a great deal the last few months, I think in a couple more years he'll have calmed down a bit."  They stepped into the waltz effortlessly and Kate smiled over his shoulder toward Thom and Maria. "They must be getting along well enough. I've been distracted since we got back from Thomaswell, I haven't paid much attention to Thom."

The dancing continues for the next half hour. Maria returns to the kitchen to cook. Josephine Marcus then arrives and gets on stage to sing a few songs that he and Stanley had rehearsed together. Several people depart as others arrive, including Michael Seawell and his girlfriend Julia Barbeau.   "I should say hello to the Colonel. He made acquaintance with Papa, you know." 

When the dance ended Kate led Conrad off the floor over to where Mr. Seawell sat with Miss Barbeau. "I hope your operations are going well," she said after the usual greetings. "I haven't seen much of General Pleasants."   Seawell replies, "I should say not, he came here to work and has been doing that nearly non-stop. He's been out at the mines day and night, only took enough time to come to town to register to vote. Good man that Pleasants, just what we needed in an Operations Manager!"

"And it leaves you time to pursue other interests," she said slyly. "He does seem one to devote himself to work. I hope we'll see him now and then once everything is settled and operational. We could use someone like him in town during the run-up to the elections. His opinion would carry weight."

Seawell says, "A number of people fit that description and I'm thankful to say many of them work with me. Another one you should talk to in General von Zeppelin. He's brought sixty of his workers up from Mexico, mostly Germans but also some Mexican wood elves. His goal was to have them all in town as of two hours ago to register to vote. I'm guessing that they will comprise between twenty and twenty-five percent of the electorate, which could be enough to sway this election one way or another."

"That's an enormous amount of people," Kate said, surprised. "I might just have to do that, but after tomorrow's Cattleman's meeting. I should have a clearer idea of what's going on after that. Of course if I should happen to meet him before that I'll take my opportunity.  I should let you get back to your evening, Mr. Seawell. I hope we'll see you in the Lady a bit more often, and now that I don't work every night I might be able to stop in and see Miss Barbeau."

Michael and Julia both state that would be nice. The music continues and people continue to come and go from the Lucky Lady. Frank Condon arrives in the company of a female wood elf who she has never met before and the two begin dancing. Kate and Conrad were back on the dance floor when Frank Condon came in. "Well, that's nice to see," she said. "Do you know who she is?"  Conrad says, "I believe her name is Leila, I'm not sure of her last name. She's a relative of the Ramirez family, a third or fourth cousin from Mexico. She came to town once before, a little over a year ago."

Kate kept any ideas she might have about Mr. Condon and his companion to herself, fully aware that any scenarios were just products of her overactive imagination.  "I'm ready to move on when you are. You know, I don't think I've ever been to the Rio Grande. And I promised Sandra I would stop in and hear her play at the Comique."  Conrad says, "Very well, let me talk to Mr. Barker about playing one more waltz, then we can call it a night at the Lucky Lady."

"One more waltz?" Kate asked, but Conrad was already on the way over to the piano. She waited for him to return, chatting pleasantly with Shannon O'Hara who had been on her way out with her escort.  Stanley takes up the keyboards but Kate is surprised that the classical piece to follow is one that she is unfamiliar with, although about half way through she recognizes enough familiarity to realize that the composer was either Tchaikovsky or one of his close contemporaries, this dance being a faster pace than most waltzes that she knows. Conrad takes the lead and brings her out and about the dance floor, clinging her closely and spinning her around at the end of the song. At the conclusion of the dance he says, "That was from Tchaikovsky's opera Eugene Onegin"

"It was lovely," Kate said a little breathlessly. "I've never heard it before; did you request it specifically? Is there something special about it, beside the obvious?"  Conrad replies, "There is no special significance other than that there is a different piece of music from the same Opera that I thought would work for the play, so I had Sandra order it. She had to get the entire opera so for the pieces that we're not going to use in the play I gave the music to Stanley and he's been practicing them. I haven't danced to that in years, that was fun."

"Some other lucky woman got to dance with you that time," she smiled. "But tonight you're mine. Come, let's head to the Rio Grande. I want to go to the El Parador last.   I'm going to have to get involved in this play somehow, I keep feeling I'm missing out," she said as they started on the way.   Conrad says, "Well, if Ruby doesn't come back the part of Juliet would be open."   She replies, "I would have thought Miss Marcus would step in if Ruby doesn't come back in time."   He states, "I'm sure that she would, but I'm playing Romeo and you'll always be my Juliet." 

The Rio Grand Hotel and Cafe is one place that Kate has not been to in town yet, despite it's close proximity to the Lucky Lady as both are at the intersection of Main and Allen Streets. Before heading diagonally across from the northeast corner to the southwest corner Conrad stops on the Lucky Lady porch and stops to tie his shoe. Kate notes that he is actually only pretending to do this, as he actually adjusts a small knife hidden in a sheathe inside his sock. He removes a Derringer from his other sock and slips it up his left sleeve.

Kate waited while Conrad made his adjustments and once he had again taken her arm she whispered, "Is it a such a rough place? If you're not comfortable we could just step over to the Comique."    He answers, "Just being careful my dear. The entire wedding party is over at the Rio Grande, including the Rio Grande's owner Peter Lovelace and his fiancé Trish Creighton. They are planning to marry in another month, but she is also having an affair with the bride's brother Jose Ramirez. And he was also in the wedding party and would be over there right now too. I don't think that Lovelace is at all aware of the secret romance but I'd still say there is enough potential for trouble here that I won't walk into that saloon with you unprepared."

Kate stood there for a moment with her mouth hanging open, then quickly shut it. "Jose is a nice man, I wish he would stop acting so much like Juan Gomez. Poor Mr. Lovelace. Somehow I doubt marriage will stop the lady from keeping time with Jose. Hopefully he has the sense to keep his hands to himself at his sister's wedding.  I want you to enjoy yourself, not worry all night about my safety. Let's not stay long here. Once we get to the El Parador we know we'll have nothing to worry about. It is very sweet of you, though."

They arrive at the southwest corner of the intersection at the Rio Grande Hotel and Café. It is a 25-by-30 foot single story brick building. It is comprised of the 25-by-20 foot main room and three small 8-by-10 foot rooms in the back that they originally rented out (thus the 'Hotel' name on the sign) but now the rooms are each used by the employees, Peter Lovelace, his fiancé Trish, and her father Jonah. The Rio Grande usually only offers food and drink with no gambling, entertainment, hotel rooms or prostitutes, but on this occasion five members of the wedding band are present providing dance music for all assembled.

Once inside, Kate led Conrad over to where the happy couple sat together. She waited for a moment until another guest left then said, "Congratulations. It was such a lovely ceremony. I hope you'll be blessed with good luck and happiness."   Rufus Davis says, "Why thank you Katherine, I am so glad that you were able to attend." He turns to his bride and says, "This is the school teacher who I'm helping sponsor along with Neil and the guys." Anita says, "Yes, I know. She lived at the El Parador for quite some time, my brothers know her well." She says, "I am so glad that you started up that school. It will be several years until we need such a place but it is good to know that half-Elvan children will be welcome there and that children of this town are being taught to be accepting of all races."

Kate replies, "This town needed a school desperately, but if it wasn't for the committee it would be a much less grand undertaking. When the Vigilance Committee set up a free school I thought I was finished, and I must say I far prefer not having to charge tuition. I hope the school will be there to see many generations of children pass through its doors.   We all have so much to offer each other, it breaks my heart to see children taught that people who are different from them are inferior. I am infinitely wiser for the time I spent at the El Parador."

Anita says, "Yes, I lived there for a while myself. Rufus's Committee and your school have helped to set the stage for a bright future for this town." Davis laughs and says, "You give us too much credit. We helped to stir the pot, but it was Manny's actions Wednesday morning that have set the stage. If he can get through to Frank Condon then anything is possible."   "Mr. Escobar was extraordinary," Kate said admiringly. "We just saw Frank Condon coming into the Lucky Lady with a very lovely wood elvan lady. If it's not too nosy of me to ask, what happened to the man that turned him away from his elvan friends?"

Anita says, "It was a woman who hardened Frank Condon's heart. She was a southern belle who believed in human superiority. He didn't, but he wanted her. She's the one who introduced him to the Watson and King families. But she is gone and Manny has brought him back." Rufus adds, "Of course, all of the people closing their bank accounts the day before he made that decision probably played a factor too."  

Kate replies, "I imagine it did. But I can also imagine that after the lady left he was afraid the Elven friends he'd abandoned wouldn't welcome him back. Mr. Escobar's words would have relieved that fear, but Mr. Condon must have been very lonely.  It only goes to show, you should never compromise who you are to please someone else. A lesson learned the hard way.  I hope we'll see both of you Tuesday afternoon for the baseball game. We seem to have quite a few talented players and I think we stand a good chance of winning."

Rufus says, "Count on several of us Committee members being there." The twins Carlos and Jose Ramirez come over and thank Conrad and Kate for attending both the wedding and reception. They indicate that the party will probably break up at the Rio Grande between nine and ten, at which point they will head back to the El Parador where the festivities will continue for several hours more.  Kate assured the brothers that they would be ending their evening at the El Parador as well. "Dorita gives the best parties," Kate added with a smile. 

After a short chat with the twins Conrad and Kate moved onto dancing. "Let's just stay for a dance or two and then move on," she suggested. "I'm anxious to get back to the El Parador and we still have the Comique to visit."    Conrad and Kate spend another twenty minutes at the Rio Grande and then head over to the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-four, “Conrad’s Reputation”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 8:30 P.M. *

Ginnie spends most of the early evening at the Lady bussing drinks and clearing glasses snatching cookies as she goes. During the evening she shoos Maria out of the kitchen to dance with Thom and beginnings a cooking spree of her own enjoying the time to herself in the kitchen. She spends her kitchen time keeping the tables full of dishes that are just slightly over salted or purposly salty knowing that people who eat salty foods drink more and the bar will make up for any costs from the kitchen.

Morgana surprises many people in town by going from venue to venue and performing vocally and on the piano fitting into every style seamlessly she ends her tour at the El Paridor sitting down at her piano and playing the night away

Conrad and Kate arrive at the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon. Before they even reach the building they can hear the festive county dance music coming from inside.  Like the last two saloons, the tables have been placed along the wall by the door to clear space in the single-story stone-and-brick 25-by-30 foot building in order to make room for dancing. 

Saloon co-owner Warren is at the piano while Don Wainwright is on the adjacent stage playing his fiddle and Don's wife Sandra is beside him next to a small table holding a variety of instruments, including cowbells, saws, tambourines and wind instruments of varying size. Presently she has a banjo in hand and is strumming away.  Kate tells Conrad, "I'm going to have to ask Sandra to teach me some of those other instruments, I would love to be able to play more. If I had the time I could spend all day making music." 

They went further inside and Kate watched the dancers for a few minutes. "I don't know this kind of dancing, do you?"  Conrad says, "Actually no, but I'm willing to give it a try if you are."  Her face colored. "Actually, I wouldn't mind a chance to sit down and nibble at a bit of that food. I'm hungry again."   "Very well," Conrad states.  Kate notices Al Brower just sitting by himself on a barstool at the far end of the bar, a sad expression on his face.

She and Conrad had a seat with her odd collection of nibbles and listened to the music as she ate again. Even as they talking pleasantly, her eye kept falling on Mr. Brower across the room. When she emptied her plate she excused herself for a moment and approached the downcast man. "It's very generous of you to offer your saloon for the celebration," she began. "It would be nice to see you enjoying it a bit more."

Brower gives a half-hearted smile in reply and says, "I'm sorry, but weddings tend to make me thing of romance and my lady friend walked out on me just last week. I thought I had gotten over her but today has brought back those feelings. And on the subject of romance, let me know if Warren Watson says anything to your boyfriend. He normally doesn't allow him in the Comique but this is a private function and I don't want anybody spoiling your fun."

Kate replies, "I'm sorry. Sadness can sneak up on us at any time, even after we think we put it behind us. You will be well as long as you don't fight the smiles; I can say that from experience. 
As for Conrad, I don't imagine we'll stay very long. Neither of us knows these dances but I promised Sandra I would stop in and hear her. If I may ask, why is it that Mr. Watson won't admit him? I know the public reason, of course, but I don't believe it."

Brower says, "The reason is most likely exactly what you heard. Watson is an Illinois Republican. He knew Abe Lincoln personally. There was a while there that he wouldn't even allow any Southerners into the Comique. It took some time for Pierre and I to convince him that wasn't economically viable for the saloon.  Anyway, Watson was on Booth's case from the moment that the gambler said he was related to Lincoln's assassin. I can't say for a fact that he was cheating that night, but he did has a suspitiously good game that evening at the table. But Warren says that he saw Booth cheating and I really have to stand beside my business partner."

Kate replies, "I can understand that, but let me tell you something about Conrad and good games. He's been an actor his entire life, he grew up in the theater. You'll see those skills when the play is presented.  Acting is a great deal about observation, watching, and understanding what you're seeing. I've heard Jake say poker is about the same thing; he once made the mistake of trying to teach me about it," she laughed. 

"I know from experience that Conrad is keenly observant, and rarely have I known his conclusions to be wrong. He has no need of cheating to win at poker. I don't expect you to change your policy or your partner's mind. I guess I'm just a busybody. This rumor has hurt someone I care about and I can't help but try to clear it up just a little. He's a good man but the rumor about cheating has blinded many an eye to that."

Al says, "I can understand you taking that position but you need to understand mine. It doesn't matter what you think, or what I think, it's what the other customers think. A saloon is only as good as its reputation and Pierre and I insist on keeping things honest here."   He lowers his voice and adds, "And on the subject of Pierre. I know that you are aware of Pierre's....other talents. That information alone could drastically hurt this saloon's reputation if it is ever confirmed, enough people already suspect just because he is a Frenchman. That means we have to be twice as careful as any other saloon in town. So if a gambler has a reputation for cheating, be it true or false, they can't play here. End of story."

She states, "I told you Mr. Brower, I do not expect you to change your policy or your partner's mind. I'm not here trying to beg you to allow him to play. He's doing just fine over at the Long Branch and not looking to move. The hurt I refer to is personal, my only aim here was to make sure I knew the truth and perhaps soften your personal opinion. I understand business is business," she said mildly. 

"I did not know about Mr. Jaquet's talents, I only knew that he had some special items for sale in his store. But my mother is French and I understand that automatic suspicion that comes with that and the measures you need to take. I will keep my silence of course; such things do not offend me."

Al smiles and says, "Yes, I.....know. I was standing near you a week ago during the gunfight." He then says, "Don't worry about my knowing of your secrets little lady..." as he glances around the room to make sure nobody is looking at them right this very moment, especially Conrad. He then says, "Ecrire le verre de surprise à ma main maintenant" as he wiggles the fingers of his right hand. His glass of wine on the bar eighteen inches away rises slightly above the bar and quickly floats over to his hand as he grasps it.

Kate just smiled and shook her head. "I'm going to have to be more careful. Thank heavens yours was a friendly eye. It seems everywhere I turn there is another talented person hiding. Truth be told, it's a relief to have another person who knows. I take such joy in it and there are few I can share that with. It's almost like a secret organization, isn't it?"

He replies, "It is a secret organization and I'm a novice member myself. Pierre taught me a few simple things to protect myself and also identify those who may chose to use arcane magic to cheat at cards. My.....lady friend taught me a few more things, including what I just showed you. Beyond that my abilities are nearly non-existent. I would have never dared to do what you did last week." 

He takes a drink of his wine and says, "But that is the real reason that neither Pierre or I will play poker in our own saloon, or go anywhere near the tables while games are in session. Too risky. And if you choose to share this information with Mr. Cook you can assure him that I would never use any special talents at his table."

She replies, "I wouldn't share any information about a fellow without his express permission and I have no personal concerns about you using any talents to cheat. I think you play for enjoyment, and what enjoyment is there in a game with no risk?  I'm barely more than a novice myself, but I'm continuing to learn. I've mostly used my skills to defend my friends during the troubles with the Cowboy Gang. You understand now why I was with the posse that went after Ringo. Beside my little bit of medical skill."

He smiles and pats her hand. "Go and enjoy yourself Katherine, you deserve it. I may have mixed feelings about your boyfriends but from what I've seen up until now you have been a good judge of character in choosing friends so perhaps I have underestimated the man."  "Boyfriends? I've had more than one?" she laughed. Then she bent down and kissed his cheek. "You enjoy yourself too, just a little bit." 

She went back over to Conrad, picking a little more from the tables on the way. "I have heard more sad tales of love than happy ones today. Aphrodite certainly caused a great deal of chaos here."  Conrad replies, "It is far better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. You give that Goddess too much credit, from what I've observed people can be quite careless about love just as much on their own." 

He says, "We've now spent time at these three saloon, shall we now retire to the one where both of us will always be welcome and spend the rest of the night with our extended family? They know the true meaning of the word love and no deity will dare to interfere with that if they have any common sense at all in their heads."    She states, "Oh yes, let's go home. I'm ready to give over my campaign to win over the town for the night." She got up on her toes and kissed him lightly, then laughed. "It's time to concentrate on winning you over."

As they exit the door Conrad laughs out loud "Concentrate on winning me over? And I always thought you looked for a challenge. What's the point of a contest that you've already won!"  "I like winning," she grinned. "And I like hearing you laugh. And dancing with you, driving with you, kissing you. Why give up such a pleasant campaign?" 

They both hurried toward the El Parador where music was floating out into the street and the lights from the windows were warm and welcoming. "This is more like it," Kate said as they stepped inside.   The building is packed, with all but two tables having been taken outside to make room. Estaban Fuente is leading a group of nine musicians, six from the wedding band as well as Juan and Maria Tolucca and also Cole Rixton playing along at the piano. The dance floor is packed with around fifty people dancing to fast paced Mexican music.

The newly arrived couple slipped into the crowd and joined the dance. Kate was still learning these dances, but she managed to stay off Conrad's toes and keep up with the fast pace. "I am going to play that piano at some point tonight," she warned Conrad. "I'd love to hear you sing, too."

With a total of nine musicians individual members have been able to take breaks while the others continue so the band never stops. To Kate it seems like they were only at the El Parador for about half-an hour, forty-five minutes at the most, when she notices people arriving who were at the other saloons, indicating that they have closed. She looks at the clock on the far wall and sees that nearly three hours have now passed by since they entered the Cantina. 

Estaban finally reaches a point where he calls for the band to take a break and they all take a bow to a wild round of applause from the patrons. Dorita grabs the working girls from the El Parador and they disappear into the kitchen to prepare more food for the now empty tables near the door.

"Three hours!" Kate said as Conrad found her a chair. Her heart was pounding hard and she noticed how tired her legs were as she stopped actually using them. She had a very odd feeling in her chest as well, but it wasn't physical. A kind of wildness that invaded her spirit every now and then.  "This music just does something to you, doesn't it?"  He replies, "Yes it does my dear. Did you say that you made alternate arrangements for your school tomorrow morning? I would say that you will probably need them."

"Ginnie's idea was a good one, and it will let me sleep a bit later. There are two other teachers as well and they both probably have better sense then I and will have gotten a decent nights sleep. Right now I doubt whether I'll go to sleep tonight at all!"

Manuel Gonzales arrives through the front door. He comes up behind Kate and Conrad and interjects "Hello, I figured you two may have wandered over this way. I hope I'm not interrupting anything."  "Of course not, Grandpere," Kate said delightedly and hugged the elderly elf. "What a lovely night we've had. What have you been up to, coming from someplace else?"

Gonzales replies, "Immediately after the wedding ceremony ended I went out to the ranch making sure things were safe there. Enrico Escobar and some of his friends arrived a while later but I didn't want to just leave them there until after Flint and gotten used to their presence. I just got back. It looks like things are going fine here."

She replies, "Yes, I talked to Mr. Shaw about the rustling last night and Mr. Escobar was there. Apparently he felt there were quite a few jilted gentlemen who might prefer to not celebrate the bride's marriage and took them to look after the ranch instead. They're going to help us get the animals branded tomorrow as well.  Everything is going wonderfully here. My dear Conrad has had me all to himself for three hours, but I think you owe me a dance Grandpere."  "I wholeheartedly agree," he states as he takes her by both hands and pulls her out to the dance floor.

Kate laughed and squeezed Conrad's hand as her teacher pulled her away. "I feel absolutely wonderful tonight. Almost as if I were drunk, but I haven't touch a drop since your wine at dinner."  Gonzales asks, "Do you need me to teach your class in the morning? I could teach the children how to pull a rabbit out of a hat!"   "I don't think pulling rabbits out of hats is in the course curriculum," she laughed. "But I might need someone to fill in for me in the morning. Ginnie suggested I leave an assignment on the blackboard and come down a bit later, but a teacher to fill in for me would be better."

Gonzales replies, "Well, I think that I may have learned something in my eight-hundred or so years here to share with them that wouldn't involve arcane magic. And I'm not sure that any of you three regular teachers will be in any shape to teach tomorrow. I stopped by the Lucky Lady first on my way over here, thinking you would be there. Both of your fellow teachers were still dancing the night away with their respective gentlemen and didn't look like they were planning to stop any time soon."

"Respective gentlemen? Does Meghan have a gentleman friend? Here I thought those two had more sense than I. Conrad and I started the evening at the Lucky Lady, but we wanted to end the night here. He was afraid if I stayed there too long they'd put me to work and he wasn't having any of that. We'd all appreciate it if you would fill in for us then, we'll have to think of a way to let them know.  So, who was Meghan dancing with?"

He replies, "She was with Shamus O'Hara, her late husband's brother, but if I'm any judge of body language and facial expressions their feels for each other go beyond just that.  "Really? I wonder if that has something to do with why she chose to come here. She wouldn't be the first woman to marry into the same family after she lost her husband. Good for her.  Oh, you should know Mollie Caudell knows about the baby. I needed some advice, and I knew what Dorita's advice would be."

Gonzales raises his eyebrow and says, "Good for you! I do recall not that long ago that you had serious reservations about the Caudells due to his service in the war. It is good to see you putting aside those prejudices."  She replies, "I just needed a chance to see the people, not the war. And considering it was Mollie's warning that told me what the Vigilance Committee was up to with the school she earned my trust. I'm afraid it's going to be a long time before I don't need a bit of time when I meet someone who served the Confederacy. 

I couldn't tell her about the ring, so she intends to pull me out of the baseball game after the first inning. Since I don't really want to play I'm not arguing about that. I just needed to know that my new, ah.... desires were normal. Dorita would have just told me that Conrad would be glad to help me with that," she laughed.  

Gonzales says in a stern voice, "She would have indeed but I would not. I'm still not sure about that man and I would advise you to not let him think that a physical relationship will soon follow."  Kate turned more serious. "You're not? Believe me, as much as my body is telling me otherwise, I know I'm not ready for any such relationship. But what bothers you?"

Gonzales replies, "I don't know, I guess I've just never really cared for him. Not all that different than my feelings towards Mr. Cook. I guess their lifestyles are too dissimilar to mine for me to really understand them."  She says, "You don't know him well. Gambling isn't really what he loves. Watch him the next few weeks as his works on the play. Promise City hasn't been kind to him and he's become defensive. He's a good man.   He still wants to marry me and.... I think when I'm ready I will likely accept."

Gonzales replies, "Then I would advise you to not be ready for a very long time. I still do not trust that man and find him to be too much of an opportunist.  I am also disgusted by how much he has capitalized upon the deaths of Billy the Kid and those James Gang folks who was with him. Maybe it's the old soldier in me but I feel that people should show some respect the dead. A good man died on that day and nothing has been done to memorialize him, if Mr. Booth is truly the man you think he is then why hasn't he done so?"

She was quiet. "I can't answer that Grandpere. Do you really think I've chosen so poorly? I've been so happy, I..." She laid her head against his shoulder for a moment. "Why must everything be complicated?"    He wraps his arm around her shoulder and says, "Oh dear, look at what I've done. You've been having a great evening and I've gone and ruined it for you! 

Katherine, when it comes to relationships don't pay too much attention to the prattles of an old man. If I had to count the number of failed relationships in my life the number would probably exceed the number of months that you've been alive, so what would I know about it?  What I do know is that he has saved your life on more than one occasion, and for that I will always be grateful to him. So go dance with your young man. I'll keep my mouth shut, and I'll let your two other teachers know that they can take the morning off."

She states, "No, I trust your opinion and when I get carried away I need you to tell me. I might wish your opinion was different but it is not. When I first met him my opinion was the same as yours, but he is changing, becoming someone far more generous and kind. And he needs someone to believe in him."  She hugged her teacher tight. "I love you. Thank you for helping. I will go back and dance with my young man again."

Conrad is busy chatting in Spanish with Pedro. Kate returns and Conrad gives her an odd look. "Everything alright out at the ranch? You look like you're upset."  Kate found a smile. "Everything's fine. Please don't let me interrupt, I might just get a bit to eat and then perhaps we could dance again?"

She laid her hand reassuringly on his arm then left him to talk with Pedro. Just as she said, she filled a plate with the fresh food Dorita had brought out and let her talk with her teacher take its proper place in her mind. Kate had been trusting her own instincts as far as Conrad was concerned for weeks now and whatever was to come tonight was still to be enjoyed.  With a full stomach and a few minutes to herself she found a genuine smile and went back to lead her escort out to dance again.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-five, “Clarisse’s Offer”, Sunday June 4th , 1882, 8:30 P.M. *

Chester takes Clarisse's arm. "Lead on, Miss Townsend. You always know the right things to say. Let's not talk any more about politics."   She laughs. "A capital idea, Deputy Martin. Shall we?" They make their way back to the party. Chester forgets about Ashley King and Claude Buckley and just loses himself in the moment. They keep Helen Barker company while Stanley plays. When it comes time for Clarisse to perform, Chester watches in rapt attention.

The night goes well, with the musicians alternating enough so that Deputies Barker and Martin each have sufficient time to dance with their respective significant others. At around 11:00 PM the musicians finally finish. Job Kane convinces Chester to have a drink with him at the bar while Jake Cook approaches Clarisse. 

Jake states, "Good evening Miss Townsend, you look well. Can we speak for a moment, about your employment at the Lucky Lady?" He took her elbow and walked her a few steps away. 
Clarisse very nearly panicked right there on the spot. "Please Mr. Cook, I do not know what I-" 
Jake cut her off promptly, "No, no, Clarisse it is nothing bad. Unless you feel that paying you more money would be bad?" She swung wildly from one emotion to the other, but to Jake's eyes she did not seem quite in control of either just yet. 

He continued quickly with a reassuring smile. "You have come along nicely, you have always had a lovely voice but your performances have become noticeably better. You are much more confident and relaxed. I have noticed that you handle the crowd much better too." Jake watches as her breathing normalizes, but again before she can speak he cuts her off, "There is a catch however." 

"A catch?" she said in a quiet voice. "Yes, a small catch." He kept his pleasant smile and engaged her eyes in a non-threatening way. Hermes, he thought to himself, she is like a deer surrounded by hounds. "You see with all the growth at the Lady, it is time for a full time singer." He quickly caught himself, "Another full time singer, Miss West is now an owner, and can pick and choose when to sing or not, and we need a singer for the nights that she chooses not to." 

She still looks confused and he states, "So now you can stop running back and forth between the saloons and settle in at the Lady. I will pay you twenty-five percent more per night than you currently make between your two saloon jobs per night. That will make it easier on that Chet of yours too, he will always know where to find you." He watched her pretty and very expressive face mirror her thinking, This woman should never play poker. "See, not so bad. Miss Clarisse Townsend, a full time professional singer at the biggest saloon in Promise City." Instead of answering she hurries over to Chet to ask him his opinion, quickly telling him of Jake's offer.

Chester is sitting at the bar with Job Kane. They're talking about how the operations of the Lucky Lady are going without Niles. Clarisse rushes over. "Chet. You won't believe... I mean, Mr. Cook just..."   Chester takes hold of her shoulders. "OK. Just slow down. It sounds like you've got some good news."   She takes a deep breath and says, "Mr. Cook just offered me a full-time job here. And he'll give me a raise. No more going back and forth between here and the Comique. Do you think I should take it?" 

He replies, "Are you kidding? Of course, you should take it. I know it's a big step, but I know you can do it."  Clarisse gives him a big hug. "Thank you, Chet. I have to go tell Julia. She'll be so excited." She pauses, "But, I also have to tell Mr. Brower, Mr. Jaquet, and Mr. Watson. They've been like family to me. I hate to do this to them." "Don't worry, Clarisse. I'm sure they'll understand. This is a big break for you. I'm sure they'll be happy for you. Let's go see Julia. did you give Mr. Cook your answer?" 

"Oh. I forgot in all the excitement." She hurries back to Jake. She looks him in the eye and says, "I'll take it, Mr. Cook. Thank you so much."  Chester and Clarisse head back to the Double Eagle Boarding House where Julia now has a room. They find her and Michael Seawell sitting respectfully together in the first floor common room. 

Clarisse tells her the news as well as her concerns about the Comique. As the Comique's owners also board at the Double Eagle Julia has gotten to know them as well and comments, "They may be upset. When they lost their singer Flossie in January it hurt their business. I have an idea though, Josephine Marcus is also an entertainer. She will be in town for the next two weeks and her evenings are free until that play begins. They could probably get her to perform at the Comique until then, which would give them time to find another singer."

Clarisse puts her hand to her mouth. "Oh no. I hadn't thought of that. Where is Miss Marcus staying? I can ask her myself."   Julia says, "She's staying at the Gay Lady, in my old room."  Clarisse says, "Oh good. Thank you Julia. I'll see you later." Chester and Clarisse go to the Gay Lady. She asks the bartender, "Is Miss Marcus in? I wish to speak with her." 

He says, "I think she's in Miss Townsend. You can go on up." Clarisse says, "Thank you." She turns to Chester, "I should go up alone. I don't want her to feel pressured. Is that alright?" Chester replies, "Sure. I'll have a drink at the bar while I'm waiting. Good luck." Clarisse climbs the stairs up to Julia's old room. Stopping in front of the door, she goes through what she wants to say. *knock, knock* Josephine calls out, "Who is it?" 

"It's Clarisse Townsend. I would like to ask you something." "Come in. The door's unlocked." The young woman enters the room. Josephine is sitting at her dressing table. "Miss Townsend. May I call you Clarisse? You can call me Josephine. Have a seat." "Thank you, Josephine. That's kind of you." She sits. "I was wondering if you would consider performing at the Comique the next couple weeks. I've been offered a job singing at the Lucky Lady. I also sang at the Comique and I don't want to leave them short-handed."

Josephine says, "That would be wonderful. Our play rehearsals are all scheduled for later afternoon and early evening since Conrad and several of the others work nights, so my evenings are free. Will you talk to the owners about this first? Please make sure they know I'm planning to move on to Colorado after the play is over."

Conrad and Kate danced for the next half-hour, many of the previous band members also now dancing as the band members from the Rio Grande have now taken their places. Kate cannot recall a time when she's seen Conrad happier.  As always, to see someone else's happiness helped Kate recover her own, although the wild spirit that had descended on her earlier had departed for the night. She fairly floated for the floor as they danced in the crowded Cantina. "You're very happy tonight, aren't you?" she said.

He replies, "And why wouldn't I be? This is the longest period of time that we've spent together since our visit to New York a month-and-a-half back. And it is so nice to see you happy as well. Now about the play? What type of role would you like in the production? At this point we are planning three performances, the night of Friday the 16th at the Lucky Lady, the night of Saturday the 17th at the Gay Lady and the afternoon of Sunday the 18th at the Promise City Town Hall."

She states, "I don't really know. I don't have any idea if I can act and I believe you already have an excellent pianist. And with my schedule I'm not sure how much time I can devote to it. I can't even sew to help with costumes," she laughed. "What things need doing?"  He replies, "We need a logistics manager, somebody to make sure that everything other than the play itself runs smoothly at each location. I was originally thinking of Laurie Gilson for that role but I think that you would do nicely."

She says, "It would give me the opportunity to interact with people I rarely meet," she said thoughtfully. "So I would have to make sure there were enough seats, proper lighting and such?"  Conrad replies, "Yes, normally the producer of the play handles all of those things, which in Josie's case meant Pauline Markham. Josie has no interest in doing any of that, for that matter, she's barely directing leaving most of that to me. Not that I mind."

"I'd like to help, and I think I can take care of the logistics for you, just let me know what's already been done so I don't repeat your work. I know Ruby wanted me to be involved.  Will Miss Marcus be able to step in for Ruby if it's necessary? She could likely do the part in her sleep, but..."

He replies, "I just need you to make sure that everything is set at all three locations. The Lady should be a non-issue since you have regular access to it and I believe that your friend Minerva still has a key to the Town Hall building. It's primarily Burton Lumley who you'll have to work things out with for the Gay Lady and he's normally non-cooperative to people who work at other saloons than his, but since he's running for Town Council he might be more helpful than usual."

"Beside the fact of the extra business he'll be getting the night of the show. It's a Saturday night. The fights at the Palace aren't the draw they used to be but they're still hitting the other saloons. And people will attend who wouldn't normally spend their night in a saloon. I'd say he has every reason to be cooperative. If not, well, he's just another person to win over," she smiled.  "And you are just the person to win him over," Conrad replies. 

The band continues for another hour, finally stopping at midnight. Conrad walks Kate back to her home.  There were some things about the location of her home that Kate appreciated a great deal. One of them being that almost no one could see the door to the kitchen and who came or went from it. Standing at that door Kate held Conrad's hand and thanked him for the lovely evening. She lifted her face to kiss him and said again, "I love you."

He returns the kiss, a long deep passionate one. He softly states, "And I love you too. Meeting you is the best thing that has ever happened to me. I....I have invited my mother to come here to see the play. I want to introduce you to her."  "Oh." She hesitated, nerves plain on her face. "I'd be pleased to meet her. She's accepted your invitation? I don't imagine she's been here before."

He states, "She hasn't left San Francisco since I was born. She hasn't accepted yet, but I have another week to keep sending her telegrams until she does. It's late and we should each be getting off to bed. Good night darling."    "Good night." She released his hand and slipped inside the kitchen, closing the door softly behind her. It was pitch dark in the kitchen, so Kate muttered a short incantation causing a ball of soft blue light to float above and ahead of her. She peeked into Ginnie's room and reassured herself that her girl had gotten home safely, then followed the ball of light to her own room. 

After changing and brushing out her hair Kate took out a small key and unlocked one of the drawers of her vanity. She pulled out her journal and found the next blank page, now near the middle of the book. For the next hour she wrote about what had happened that day, as well as penning a letter to Maggie to whom she had not written enough recently.  It was one-thirty by the time Katherine climbed into her bed to sleep.

The sun was high by the time Katherine woke in the morning. Dimly from downstairs she heard a burst of children's laughter and smiled. She fairly flew into the simple skirt and blouse she had set out for the day and got her hair twisted up behind her head. Downstairs in the kitchen she made a breakfast of bread, cheese, and fruit. It took quite a bit of it to fill her up but she enjoyed it. Before she went through the door that connected her kitchen to the schoolroom she cracked the door to listen.

Kate hears the rich speaking voice of Manuel Gonzales stating"....another hundred years until the Spanish knocked on our doors and ruined our day with their silly European notions. Although we really shouldn't pin all of the blame on the Spanish, after all Columbus was actually Italian. Plus you shouldn't overlook that the Canadian Maritime Provinces and sections of the Maine coast were actually first visited by the Vikings four centuries before Columbus. Of course, they had the good sense to just visit and not try to live here."

Kate's eyes grew wide and she hurried into the room. "Good morning," she said pleasantly. "How is everyone this morning?"  Manuel holds up his hand to keep the children from answering. He then picks up his pointing stick and using it like a conductor's baton leads the children in a multi-verse song of "Good Morning Mrs. Kale" which tells of their happiness to be there and the opportunity to learn. The final verse gives thanks to the Committee for Racial Equality.

Katherine laughed delightedly and clapped even as he face turned red. "Beautiful. I see we'll have to add singing to our days. Did you thank Mr. Gonzales for coming?"  He says, "Yes they did.  And I'm not quite done. I have one lecture more to go but need the help for a friend for that. If you could watch the class for the next ten minutes or so we will be back then."  

"Certainly," she said, curious and a little nervous. Mr. Gonzales then hurried out the door and Kate turned to her class, asking who had attended the wedding yesterday and what they had noticed that was different. She kept up the discussion until Mr. Gonzales returned.  Manuel Gonzales returns accompanied by Judge Lacey. Both older men are wearing their military uniforms. Gonzales explains that he served as an Admiral in the Mexican Navy while Lacey tells of serving as a Lieutenant in the United States Army during the Civil War. 

Gonzales says, "One goal of this school's sponsors is to promote racial equality. A key obstacle to that is obviously hated between the races. The two largest races within Promise City are those of the human and the wood elf. The greatest conflict between those two races in North American history was the Mexican-American War fought from 1846 to 1848. In order to put that conflict behind us once and for all and show that we can now be friends Lieutenant Lacey and I will now recount for you a balanced perspective of that conflict, why it was fought, and how the Treaty of Guadalupe-Hidalgo established a fair and just end to the conflict."

Kate took a seat with her students, aware that this would continue her own education as well as the children's. She was certainly going to have to go through the town and ask experienced people to come in and talk about what they'd learned.  Judge Lacey explains that he didn't actually serve in the Mexican-American war, but that he served with a number of soldiers who had and heard their stories first hand. He also says that he followed the accounts almost daily. Manuel Gonzales says that he did serve in the war but that as luck would have it, his fleet did not see any of the major combats. 

They begin with explaining the situation in both Mexico and Texas leading up to the war. Kate notes that Gonzales omits any mention of his participation at the Alamo. They then begin a brief account of each major battle. Interestingly enough though, Lacey is the one to describe the Mexican Army movements and perspective while Gonzales explains that of the United States. 

A significant portion of the lecture is the Treaty negotiated by representatives of President Polk. It was named for the city of Guadalupe Hidalgo where it was signed. It called for Mexico to cede fifty-five percent of its territory to the United States in exchange for fifteen million dollars in compensation for war-related damage to Mexican property. This included Arizona, California, New Mexico, and parts of Colorado, Nevada and Utah, although it would be another five years until much of this land actually exchanged hands under the Gadsten Purchase which gave more money to Mexico. 

The treaty established the Texas border at the Rio Grande. But the key provision emphasized in the lection is Article V, which granted protection for the property and civil rights of Mexican nationals living within land that now became the United States. Gonzales states that he personally was responsible for the wording of that section, one of his proudest accomplishments. This upcoming election and its extending of voting rights to those of all races would probably not have been allowed under the Arizona Territorial Charter otherwise. The lecture ends with the two old soldiers giving each other a firm handshake and thanking each other for their service to their countries. They then turn the class back over to Katherine.

Kate addressed the class, saying, "I'm going to send you out for recess. When you come back in we'll have the first primer class in the front of the room. The rest of you can take the maps to the back of the room and find the areas Mr. Lacey and Mr. Gonzales just told us about including the Gadsten Purchase and the Texas border.  Make sure you thank Mr. Gonzales and Mr. Lacey on your way outside. Dismissed." 

The children said “thank you” sincerely but hurriedly as they scooped up the toys from the box by the door and ran out to play. When the room was free of children she turned to the men herself. "Thank you both for helping out. That's just the kind of presentation we want the children to see, and you did it beautifully."   

Judge Lacey says, "Why thank you Mrs. Kale. I was pleased that Mr. Gonzales asked me to help." Manuel says, "Yes, and it was Mr. Lacey's idea for us to do the presentation in Uniform but to take each other's parts for the description of the war. It is far too easy for a soldier's national pride to show when describing his own army's accomplishments and the last thing we wanted to do was glorify war to the children."    

Lacey says, "I can't take the credit for that idea, you can thank Nate Caudell. That was the same format that he and Henry Pleasants used when they taught about the Civil War to his classes back east."  "Indeed it was," states Mollie Caudell stepping forward from the adjacent room with Meagan O'Hara. "And how long were you ladies listening in?" Lacey asks. Mollie says, "We arrived somewhere in the middle of 1847. We came in through the kitchen door so as not to interrupt."

Katherine smiled at the other teachers, glad they had arrived so she wouldn't have to take on the whole roomful of children on her own. "It's an excellent strategy, I'm glad you used it. They were wonderful weren't they?" she said to the other ladies. "We'll need to arrange more things like this, including getting Mr. Caudell and General Pleasants here."

Mollie laughs and says, "That may have to wait for a couple of weeks. Henry is working nearly round-the-clock in his new job. It seems that Patrick Seawell was only half right when he said that his father didn't take to retirement. The elder Seawell found doing nothing to be boring but wasn't really looking to work more than part-time. Henry's now picking up the slack. And Nate's now doing two jobs between the Assay Office and helping with the election."

"I think we can wait a while. The school will be here for a long time. We wouldn't want to use up all our resources in the first few weeks."   Mr. Gonzales and Judge Lacey said their goodbyes and stepped outside. The sounds of the children's voices saying goodbye drifted through the door before it swung shut. Kate turned to the other ladies and said, "I hope you both had a good night last night. I certainly enjoyed myself."

Meagan O'Hara blushes in response to Kate's question. Mollie says, "Oh yes, Nate and I had a wonderful time. And it was such a beautiful ceremony. I particularly liked the Elvan touches. Until we moved out here I never had any interaction with elves. Back east....well, the descriptions are quite different than how they really are."

Kate states, "When I left Tombstone to come here my friend Nanuet was on the stage. I'd never seen an elf close up before and I admit I was afraid. There was a centaur who walked along with the coach, too. There are so many terrible stories back east. Thank heaven I learned better. So many beautiful things I never would have known. The song during the ceremony was lovely. A friend speaks Elven, but he only told me that it was a long-winded way of saying that the two become one while still remaining individual. Sounds like people who know what marriage is about to me."

Mollie says, "Yes indeed, that is a good description. When Nate met me I was illiterate, barely civilized and not the most honorable person in the world. As my Sergeant he taught me what Southern honor is all about. As my teacher he taught me how to read. As my boyfriend he taught me how to properly interact with regular folk. But despite all those changes he's always let me make my own decisions. At that meeting a week ago he was opposed to me wearing my uniform but he understood and respected my decision to do so."

Kate nodded. "Tom and I had our disagreements too, but he never tried to tell me what to do or think. It's one of the ways to know you have a man worth keeping.   Meagan, how was your night?"  "Just fine," she replies. She then comments, "The children will be back soon. What is the plan for the rest of the morning and afternoon?"  Kate looked at her and smiled but let it pass. "I was planning to tie in the mornings lessons to the presentation. Geography and history..." Kate went on to explain what her thoughts had been, ending with going back to their regular schedule for the afternoon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-six, “The Opposing Team”, Monday June 5th , 1882, 3:30 P.M. *

The students had returned to find three teachers in a cheerful mood ready to get back to the work of the day.   The day passed quietly, and near the end Kate made sure all the children were aware of the baseball game set for tomorrow afternoon and told them anyone who wanted to practice was welcome to play in the field beyond the schoolhouse after classes.  The children are gone no more than five minutes when Ritchie Baines and Ricardo Huesca return to inform Kate that they can't play in the field right now, that the other team is playing there already.

Kate and Mollie head up to the field and see that a group of three men, eight boys and three girls are indeed playing baseball. The men are James Eaton, Ashley King and Icabond Shackelton. The boys are Eaton's sons Philby and Tad, King's son Troy, Elton Hubbard's grandson Rory, Haywood Smith's son Nickie and three boys who she does not know. The girls are Eaton's daughter Becky and Paul Steven's daughter Jackie and a girl she does not know. Four younger girls including Steven's daughter Agatha are seated with Beth Eaton on the bench by the field watching. 

The surprising thing is that the players are all wearing official baseball uniforms. The uniforms are white and maroon and consist of baseball hats, full-length shirts and trousers except for the three girls who also have maroon matching skirts over their trousers. Each shirt has "Promise City School of Moral Values" written on the front and a number and the player's first name stitched onto the back. 

The players ignore the fact that they now have a small audience now consisting of around a dozen people including Kate, Mollie and a few of the children from the school. They do stop when Stanley Barker arrives with his photography equipment. Shackelton tells Stanley in an angry tone "You're late!"  Barker apologizes, saying "Sorry, these were in the oven and took longer than I thought," producing a metal tin filled with hot toll house cookies which he hands to Shackelton adding, "I thought your players would enjoy them." 

The faces of several of younger players light up upon seeing and smelling the treats. Eaton says, "None of those until after the team photograph. We don't want chocolate all over your faces in the picture." The team gets together in the field for the photo in three rows of five, smallest in front and tallest in back as Stanley sets up his equipment.

"Going a little overboard, aren't they?" Kate said to no one in particular. "They must have seriously shortened their school day to manage all this."   She turned and looked to the students who had followed with a smile. "Well, they certainly look pretty. Whether or not they can play remains to be seen. There's plenty of room behind the schoolhouse to practice."

Ginnie mutters, “I hate the way new clothing feels all stiff and starched. It might actually give us an advantage if we can make them dive for the ball or the base they’re going to think twice about getting their new clothing dirty. we're going to play ball not prance around like peacocks in Hera's garden.”  Kate replies, "You can't be afraid to get dirty if you want to accomplish something. We'll want to make them play as absolutely hard as they can and get those shiny new uniforms very, very dirty.  Most importantly is that we all have a good time, and win or lose graciously. It's only a ball game, after all."

The photograph takes a full ten minutes, with Stanley shooting several films. The cookies are then distributed to the players and as Ginnie had anticipated the children are careful eating them so and not to get any stains on the uniforms.  "We've wasted enough time here," Kate said. "They sure are being careful about those uniforms." She got everyone started back toward the school and the empty land that lay beyond it. "We might have to have a party of our own after the game tomorrow."

Mollie laughs and says, "Yes indeed, we can celebrate the fact that we don't have to wear uncomfortable uniforms!"  Kate replies, "I'm certainly not wearing a skirt over my pants." Once they got back to the schoolhouse Kate went inside and got some boards to use as bases and the children got started with a practice. The O'Hara children, Melvin Caudell, Nakomo, and Ginnie had practiced on Saturday and were almost enough to make a team on their own. 

Once they were in the thick of practice Kate noticed something very different from the practice they had observed earlier. Plenty of children's laughter and no angry voices raised. A nice reminder that they had already won.  Following the game the three teachers agreed to meet for dinner at the El Parador after they got cleaned up. They get together an hour later, Dorita and Pedro having put several tables together to accommodate the O'Hara clan as well as the others. 

Shamus O'Hara also joins them this evening, the first time thus far that he has done so. He explains that he normally dines at the Cochise, the boarding house where he lives at in rooms adjacent to those of Meghan's oldest children Patrick and Shannon. He says that "Tonight Patrick wanted to bring a guest to dinner and the Hooten's would have charged him for the young lady so instead I bowed out and said she could have my portion of the meal."

"That was very kind of you," Kate said. "I'm glad Patrick has had a chance to meet someone. Mine work could leave one too exhausted to spend much time socializing."  Shamus says, "Yes, she's one of the Mexican young ladies in town for the wedding. She'll be leaving for home in another couple of days and Patrick wanted to spend some more time with her until then."

"The wedding was just what a lot of us needed. I certainly feel better after an evening of fun." She turned to Meagan and said, "I was thinking of getting Ginnie started learning to drive the buggy soon. Would you still like your girls to learn?"   Meghan turns her head towards Colleen and Cathleen and asks, "Well girls, would you like to learn how to use the buggy?" Colleen gives an enthusiastic "Yes" which Cathleen follows up with "Sure...that would be very nice."

Kate smiled over at Cathleen. "It's a handy thing to know how to drive. It's not always convenient to wait for someone to offer to take you somewhere."   In a few minutes Dorita arrived at the table, setting down large bowls and platters of food rather than giving each diner their own plate. Kate caught her attention and asked, "Dorita, would it be possible to put together a little something for our students after their game tomorrow? I'd like to have a little party at the school afterward, win or lose."  

Dorita smiles and says, "I be happy to. It long time since I throw a party, not since yesterday! Don't worry about lose, you going to win."  "Not since yesterday? Dorita, I love you," she laughed. "You're so sure we're going to win?"  Dorita reply, "Yes, your team win. I see it."

Kate looked more closely at Dorita, but didn't ask her to clarify in front of all these people. "Well, I see a delicious meal after the game. I wanted to ask as well, we'd like to expose the children to different kinds of foods, so each week we'd like to have snacks brought in daily from different places in Promise City. Would you be interested?"   Dorita replies, "Yes, I can do that. You teachers all too skinny."

Kate answers, "You're not exactly round around the middle yourself, Dorita."  After Dorita went back to the kitchen and the platters started being passed around the table Kate looked apologetically toward the other teachers. "I was supposed to do that last week, I apologize. I've been a little behind on things lately."   Mollie laughs and says, "Well you have been rather busy between the school, the ranch, and the visit from your entire family."

"With my family gone back to Boston things should get easier." The meal moved on with plenty of chatter and laughter. Sitting next to Mollie, Kate asked, "Is your family settling in tolerably well?"   "Yes, it is a wonderful town," Mollie states. Nate says, "Indeed it is. I am so glad that Henry suggested it. I believe that we are quite fortunate to have arrived here at this auspicious moment. This is a great opportunity for all of us." Mollie gestures to Melvin whose eyes are wandering between Ginnie, Kathleen and Colleen and says, "And our boy seems to appreciate his classmates." Melvin turns his attention back and says, "And we get to play baseball too!"

"We can keep playing after the game if you like. We have enough students in our school to field two teams and we could pick one afternoon a week to play.  Things do seem to be going well for your family, I'm glad I recommended the town to General Pleasants. I'm very glad you're here."

As they are finishing up their Monday night dinner they are greeted by the familiar sight of the halfling newspaperman Chumbley making his way into the Cantina with a stack of the day's newspapers. He calls out, "Promise City Mirror, Hot off the Presses! Only Five Cents!"  Kate waved the diminutive man over and dropped a nickel in his hand. "News is plentiful lately, Mr. Chumbley, you must be doing well."

"Oh yes, I never imagined that we would be putting out a daily paper of 12-pages in length. Here you go Mrs. Kale, I'm looking forward to watching your baseball game tomorrow." He hands here the paper and then hurries off to sell more, with Nate Caudell and Shamus O'Hara each purchasing one as well. Kate takes a look at the paper. 

The lead story carries the banner headline “Voter Registration Ends” The story states that a total of 271 people have registered to vote. Judge Isby stated that the total is close to his original estimate of 250 which is what he based the requirement of 25 registered voter signatures per candidate petition on as there is no point in a person running for office if at least ten-percent of the town supports them. When asked if he would now raise that requirement to 27 Isby stated, “No, this is close enough, and changing it wouldn’t be fair to new candidates as those already registered only needed 25.” 

A related story on page one below that has the headline “Judge Rules of Voter Registration Challenges” The story states that based upon the final voter registration tallies two separate challenges were made, both claiming that the contingency regarding the registration of non-human races being more than 50% of those anticipated had been met and therefore requiring another meeting and re-vote on the racial issue. 

The first challenge was from Bill Watkins, who claimed that based upon his checking of the voter rolls the number of wood elves had increased by 54%. Judge Isby reviewed these findings and ruled Watkins tally as incorrect, as he had listed several part-blooded as being full-blooded which the Judge have kept as separate categories. Based upon the Judge’s tally the wood elvan population showed a 46% increase instead. Watkins said that he would appeal this ruling to the Territorial Governor. 

The second challenge was from Evan Adair, who claimed that the contingency had been triggered because the town’s halfling population had increased by 100%, from one to two, with the arrival of Sydney Sue. However this was immediately dismissed by Judge Isby as his original pre-registration tally had actually included Sydney Sue since she was listed at that time in the County Claims records as the co-owner of the Liberty Hill Mine. 

The final front page story has the headline “Rufus Davis Weds Anita Ramirez”. It has a detailed account of the wedding, reception dinner and evening dancing at the saloons. 

An interior story has the headline “Rancher Missing”. It says that Bronco Madson of the Thayer Ranch never returned home follow a night of wine, women and song at the Palace Saloon on Saturday evening. It was assumed that he was drunk and sleeping it off somewhere but as Monday arrived he still hadn’t been seen and his horse is still boarded at the Papago Cash Store corral. Ike Sherman is quoted to say, “He only paid me for the one night. If he doesn’t show up soon I’ll confiscate his saddle and horse for non-payment.” 

Two other ranchers from the Thayer Ranch have been killed during the last ten days. When asked for a comment Nick Thayer said, “This is a good example of why new leadership is needed in this town. The present Marshall and his Deputies have been powerless to stop this murder and cattle rustling spree.” 

Another story has the headline "Bishop Returns" and mentions the arrival in town of the Regional Deputy Bishop who last visited Promise City during the Festival in March. It says that he will be working with Priestess Florencia and three other Greek/Roman priests during the week and will hold a Prayer Service at sunset on Friday for all who wish to attend. 

The remaining interior pages contain advertisements, including a half-page ad that Ginnie has placed for the Lucky Lady. Interior political advertisements include a half-page advertisement for Elihu Upton for Councilman and quarter page advertisements for Burton Lumley, Dennis Winston and Vera Blake for Town Council positions. 

The back page is normally reserved as an advertisement for the Palace Saloon but this time is exclusively for the candidates for the Freedom Political Party, giving short complimentary biographies of all seven candidates that mostly emphasize their lives since arriving in Promise City.

Kate comments, "Well, you have to admit, Watkins is persistent. I'm afraid that ruling could fall to what kind of man the territorial governor is."      Nate Caudell says, "He's unlikely to overrule Judge Isby, after all, he did put the judge in charge of this election."   "He was probably amazed we came to any kind of agreement at all. Judge Isby said he was reluctant about our incorporation because of the factions in town."

Colleen O'Hara exclaims, "That other school's team players act like such snobs! They have those fancy uniforms but are too afraid to get dirty!"   Her twin sister Cathleen O'Hara adds, "They annoy me to. I have to agree with you, just not so angrily."  Kate asks, "Do you care about fancy uniforms, Colleen? Seems more fun to me to play without worrying about your clothes.  Don't think too harshly of the other children. We're all what we're taught to be, and I don't imagine they're hearing 'Just have a good time and be good sports win or lose.'"

Colleen responds "Yeah, I know, but they drive me so crazy to the point I actually feel sorry for them but I'm so annoyed, I mean why of all times did they have to show up to use the field right when we were going to practice?"   Kate answers, "Because we have a game tomorrow and they want to win. They're willing to cut into their study time to do that. They're desperate to prove in any way they can that their all-human philosophy is better. All they've proven is to me is they have a poor sense of priorities.  We're going to do just fine."  Colleen replies "Ok I suppose I'm probably just nervous."

"I could say there's nothing to be nervous about, but you'd be nervous anyway," Kate smiled. "Believe me, I'd love to win tomorrow too. But the only thing it will prove is that we had a better day at baseball."  Nate replies, "Any particular reason to be nervous? Melvin, Mollie, you were watching them practice, how were they?"  Mollie replies, "Only the kids were practicing not the adults, but all three of their teachers are healthy males who I assume can play." 

Melvin says, "They have eleven kids on their team, most of the younger ones except for Doc Eaton's kids don't seem to be very good at all. I think that Troy King knows how to play too but didn't really show it today, he seemed rather nervous. They have three teenage boys on their team who seem to know what they are doing." 

Ginnie interjects, "Two of them are brothers, last name Porter, their father ran a store in Tombstone that got burned out. They've relocated here. A lot of their store's stocks were medicines and other apothecary goods so he's sharing Doc Eaton's Office until he gets a store of his own built. And yes, those boys do know how to play."   Kate says, "Did they have any pitcher to speak of?  I'd be nervous too if I were Troy King. I imagine his family is putting a lot of pressure on him to do well."

Melvin says, "That other teenage boy was pitching. I'm not sure who he is." Shamus O'Hara says, "He's the grandson of Elton Hubbard, the man who owns Breakheart Mine and Silverbell Mining Company. His parents are away on a European vacation so he's here in town for the summer."  "Europe, that must be nice; I hope the young man has a good visit.   It sounds like they have enough people with skill to give us a challenge, but we have quite a few talented players ourselves and as far as I know they haven't observed our practices."   

Melvin says, "We know we have six solid players here. Ma as pitcher, and then us four teenagers (gesturing to himself, Ginnie, Cathleen and Colleen) plus Nakomo! I say we put Nakoma in center field, he could probably cover half the outfield by himself as fast as he runs. We can alternate everybody else in as the catcher and two other outfield spots. The younger ones would only have to be able to toss the ball to Nakomo and he could toss it in for them."

Kate nodded. "I want to include everyone who wants to play, at least for a short time. I don't plan on batting tomorrow at all. I'll do a little catching but I'm going to leave most of it up to all of you.   The rules wouldn't require me to bat, would they?"   Nate says, "Actually the expectation is for each player to stay in at least an inning, so you'd probably have to bat once when your position comes up in the rotation." Meghan says, "Don't count on me to do much out there either." 

Nate says, "Kate, you take the first inning and be lead off batter. That'll give them a nice false sense of security if they strike out our first batter."  Mollie says, "Well, I know that Roberto Tolucca wants to pitch too. Why don't we let him pitch the first couple of innings and then I'll take over." Nate says, "Good, if he gives up a few runs that'll also lull them into false confidence." "You give me way too much credit," she replies to her husband.   "Isn't that what husbands are for?" Kate smiled. 

She continues, "That sounds like a good plan, Mr. Caudell. I'm not so worried I can't hit, but I don't have much muscle. I doubt it would go far.  I'm going to be sure to bring my medical bag tomorrow as well in case of any cuts and bruises. I doubt the good Doctor will volunteer to patch up our hurts."   Colleen responds "We don't want them to be too confident or we might not be able to overtake them if they pull ahead too much."

Mollie says, "Don't worry Colleen, I'll be pitching by the third inning, sooner if Roberto gets into trouble." Melvin says, "I'll bet they won't be ready for Rocky," referring to the half-ogre student in the school, son of a local miner. Rocky is the human equivalent of 11 but already the size of most adults and very strong. Ginnie says, "He's not all that coordinated, I doubt he can catch well. But he should be able to bat the ball into the next county."

Kate says, "So we'd want him up to bat when we're likely to have runners on base, is that right? If he can hit the ball so far away it would give the runners more time?"  Colleen replies "They'll never expect that. It should be fun if everyone plays by the rules."  Nate says, "Yes, but once you set the batter rotation you have to then stick with it. But the rotation is by position though, not player, so if you're willing to move people around to different positions you can still mix the order up some." 

Meghan says, "Kate, when you say you want everybody to play I hope you weren't meaning our very youngest students. I'd be worried about the three to five year olds out there having baseballs thrown at them by those angry adults on the other team. I might let my Mary and Caitlin play, they're six, but I think that Kellie and Patricia are too young."   Colleen says "We should ask them if they want to play an inning and if they want to we should give them a chance."

Kate says, "Oh no, not the very youngest. If they want to participate we can find some little jobs for them to do but I wouldn't let them get out there with those men. You're absolutely right about that Meagan. I just mean anyone who wants a chance to play, whether they're very good or not at least gets to play one inning."

Ginnie says, "Well, Ricardo Huesca is only the human equivalent of five but wild horses couldn't stop that boy from doing something he wanted to do, especially if you let his buddy Ritchie Baines play. You should consider letting him play. He'd be a good outfielder."   Kate replies, "Outfield is probably safer. I know Ritchie wants to play, but we might want to see if the other team is going to play fair before we put him in. I'll try to have a word with his mother tonight and see what she thinks."

Colleen states, "I still think you should still let the little kids play."  Cathleen adds, "I have to agree that we should give everyone a chance to play if they want to. If you restrict all of the children in the young age groups soon you'd be missing half of your team."  Kate says, "We're only talking about the smallest children, girls. Can you imagine putting little Gina in there? She's four. We're not trying to keep them out, but until we know if the other team is going to play rough I don't want to risk the little ones."

Colleen says, "Oh, all right, but if we can we should give them a chance to play. If they start playing now they'll be the stars in a few years. But I understand your reasoning now."  Kate answers, "There's no reason we can't have games of our own. We have enough students to field two small teams and I know our students won't play too rough with the little ones. Maybe next year we'll be able to challenge them again and be better prepared; and a little bit older."

Colleen says "Ok I just hoped they could play in a real game because they would enjoy it." Cathleen says "Now that we have everything planned and decided maybe we should all get a good nights sleep. We'll need our strength for the game tomorrow."   "And I have a meeting tonight to get to," Kate said as she got up. "It was a lovely dinner, I hope we can do it more often. I'll see most of you in the morning."   After a few more goodbyes, Kate gathered her things and walked over to the building that now housed the headquarters of the Cattleman's Association.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-seven, “The Vigilance Committee‘s Response“, Monday June 5th , 1882, 6:30 P.M. *

Tuesday morning after breakfast at the El Parador, Chester goes down to the stable. His shift doesn't start until later and Clarisse is busy with her sewing circle. The deputy brushes down Lookout and feeds him a carrot from Dorita's kitchen. "How've you been? Let's go for a ride. You must be bored down here." 

He saddles the Morgan and rides out into the desert where no one will interrupt him. While checking his Spencer carbine to make sure only normal rounds are loaded, he sets his sights on a cactus a hundred yards away. He ties his reins to the saddle horn and gets Lookout into a charge. "Yah!" He yells as he fires the rifle at the selected cactus. Five bullets strike the target as they bear down on it. Chester reloads and repeats the exercise a few more times until he hits with all seven bullets. 

While Lookout rests, Chester practices with his six guns, firing both together and then one in either hand until he is satisfied. Remounting his horse he picks out another cactus and shoots his Remington with his right and left hand, nodding each time he hits. 

By now the sun is at its height and the heat causes the air to shimmer. "Time to come in, I guess." He slowly rides back to town and brings Lookout back to the stable. "That was fun, right?" The horse says nothing as it eats from a bag of oats. Chester removes the saddle and brushes down the horse. Then he visits the bathhouse to wash away the grime and sweat. Feeling suitably refreshed he has lunch with Clarisse at the El Parador. They chat about how their mornings went. 

Clarisse  visits Josephine’s Marcus again to thank her again for agreeing to fill in for her at the Comique.  Oh thank you so much, Josephine. She hugs the other singer before heading back to find Chester and head over to the Comique to talk to the owners.   Chester is at the Gay Lady bar to talk to the bartender about the goings-on at the Thayer Ranch. He says, "I don't know where Madson could be. He'll turn up, though. He's probably worried about what Nick Thayer's going to say to him." 

He says to Clarisse, "All set?"  She says, "Yes. The rehearsals are during the day, so her nights are free. Now I need to convince the owners to accept the deal. Come on." Chester pays for the drink and the pair walk to the Comique.  Clarisse says, "I hope they'll let me go to the Lucky Lady full-time. It's a big opportunity for me." 

"I hope so too. Having you at the Lucky Lady will make it so I don't have to leave there except to go to work." He grins.  "Very funny, Chet. It's short notice, but Josephine is such a good singer." They enter the saloon. Co-owner Warren Watson is playing the piano at the side of the stage. Al Brower is behind the bar. She goes up to him. "Mr. Brower? I wish to speak with you and the other owners, if that's possible."

Al pulls Pierre Jaquet over and gets Watson when he finishes this song. Al smiles and says to Chester and Clarisse, "So, are you here to ask us about using the Comique for your wedding reception like we did with the Davis couple?"   Clarisse blushes deeply and Chester looks at the ground. He lifts his head and says, "No, nothing like that. But, I'll let Clarisse talk." 

She clears her throat and says, "Mr. Brower, Mr. Jaquet, Mr. Watson, you've been so nice to me these past few months since I came to Promise City. I hate to do this, but Mr. Cook offered me a full-time job singing at the Lucky Lady. It pays more than what I'm making between the two places now. But, I asked Josephine Marcus if she would fill in for me so you can find someone else. She says she could do it for a couple weeks until the play starts. But, then she's leaving town after that. Is it alright if I take the job?"

Watson exclaims "NO, It is not all Right! You work for us!" Al puts his hand on his business partner's arm and says, "Calm down Warren. She's received a better opportunity and it will be safer for her to be in one saloon than two. If we wanted her full time we should have hired her for that. Besides, she's giving us time to find another singer and with half the saloons in Tombstone having burnt to the ground we should be able to find one if we act soon." Pierre says, "A good idea. I'll take the stagecoach there tomorrow."

Clarisse shrinks at Watson's outburst. She stammers, "I'm... I'm sorry... Mr. Watson." Chester is about to say something when Al calms Watson down. Relief fills Clarisse's face as Al and Pierre take her side on the issue. "Thank you, sirs. Mr. Cook just offered the job to me tonight, so I was just as surprised as you are. I really hope you find a singer in Tombstone."

Chester's shift starts soon so he says goodbye to her and moseys over to the Marshall's Office.  Eduardo greets Chester at the door and says, "Quiet day so far, Tuesday's usually are. You have duty just until supper time, then Helen will relieve you. Neil's away cutting timber today. Mitch is over at the Arizona Territorial Office meeting with the Judge. Here's a copy of today's newspaper, Chumbley just came by with it. Some pretty interesting stuff, seems another rancher is now missing." Eduardo departs.

"OK. Thanks, Eddie. The bartender at the Gay Lady told me about it." Chester sits at the desk and reads the article about the missing rancher. "First the killings out their, then rustling, now this. What is Sheriff Hunter doing about this? It's outside our area."  Eduardo says, "I don't know that he's doing a damned thing, too busy campaigning in town for Marshall and blaming us for everything wrong."

"He's doing a good job of that. Course we're not helping ourselves by getting stuck on Buckley's killing." Chester runs his hands through his hair. "Before I forget, did you find out who left that note under your door?"  Eduardo replies, "I think so. There's a wood elf by the name of Federico Valdez Luca who used to round up wild horses out on land where the King's Bar-W Ranch and Oldfield's Circle-R ranch are now located. He still has a cabin near the end of Pine Creek. He wasn't at the wedding but folks saw him in town a few days ago, specially the morning I found that note."

Chester says, "Let's talk to him. But we can't leave the office without someone here. Can he speak English? I should learn Spanish with all the elves living here."   Eduardo and Chester's conversation is cut short by the arrival of Timothy Courtright, former City Marshall of Fort Worth, who had last visited the town two days earlier.  Chester says, "Hey there, Marshall. Have any luck finding the Douglas Gang?"

Tim Courtright replies, "I have a good lead. The Promise City Mirror had one fact wrong, it said that Elmer Koontz had died from wounds from the bank robbery. He didn't, he was critically wounded and presumed dead, but survived and is still in the area with his brother Brice. I am suspecting that the New Douglas Gang will try to contact them so plan to stick close. I'm told they are currently out at the Rattlesnake Ranch. 

I also found out one other piece of information in Galeyville. A person in a bar last night says that Claude Buckley's killer is camped out on a hill a few southeast of here. He said it was the same hill where the Army camped the night before they signed the treaty with the Apache last January. I figured you lawmen would want to know that."   Chester replies, "Yeah. That's a great help. Finally, someone helping us, rather than trying to scare us off. Now that is worth leaving the office for. What do you think, Eddie?"

Eduardo says, "Let's go tell Mitch. Thank you Marshall." Courtright departs. Eddie gets the keys and unlocks the gun case, taking out two of the shotguns. He then tosses the key ring to Chet and asks him to get a box of ammunition out of the locked bottom desk drawer.

As he's gathering the ammo, Chester says, "This is the first good news we've had about Buckley's death. Tyche might be favoring us after all." Chester helps Eddie load both shotguns and then loads the sixth cartridge into both of his pistols. "I'm ready. I'll lock up." The deputies walk over to Berg's legal office. They enter the front door. Chester says, "Mitch? Marshall Courtright stopped by and gave us a lead on where Buckley's killer might be. It's the hilltop where the Army and Apaches signed that treaty."   Eduardo adds, "And I think I know where the writer of that note is."

Berg says goodbye to the Judge. They head outside and since nobody is around Berg comments, "Okay, one thing at a time. Courtright's reputation is such that the lead sounds promising. I'll go saddle up and the three of us can ride out there together. Chet, swing by the Barkers and let Helen know that she's in charge of the town until we return."

Chester replies, "Gotcha boss. Didn't know you were meeting with the judge. I'll meet you outside the office. Chester rushes to the Barkers' studio. "Afternoon, Helen, Stanley. Can I speak to Helen alone? Official business." Stanley says, "Certainly deputy. I'll go into the darkroom." 

When her husband leaves Helen asks, "What's up Chet?" He says, "Courtright gave us a tip about Buckley's killer that we're checking out. then we might go looking for the elf who wrote the note Eddie found. Mitch says that until we get back, you're in charge. OK?"   Helen Barker replies, "Okay, I'll have Stanley finish up here and I'll be heading over to the office. Good luck and be -careful Chet."
Chester says with a slight smile, "Aren't I always? Good luck yourself. We won't be long, so any crooks won't take advantage. See you later, Helen." 

Chester goes to the stable and saddles Lookout. "Hope you're well-rested. We're going back out." He climbs aboard and trots over to the Marshall's office. "I gave Helen the heads-up. To avoid what happened at the Crazy 8, we need to keep our eyes peeled. We're not going to get rescued again. Our luck isn't that good." 

Kate arrives to see a pitcher of Lemonade and a plate of what appear to be Stanley Barker's cookies are on the table in the center of the Cattleman's Association building. As Chairman of this evening's meeting Emery Shaw welcomes each member as they arrive. Kate also notices that Ned Phillips is present as well.

Kate took a cookie from the plate and nibbled at it. The room slowly filled up with other ranchers and Emery Shaw kept smiling and nodding. Finally she went over to Ned Phillips. "Mr. Phillips, I don't think we've met. I'm Mrs. Kale. I was very sorry to read about the problems you had the other night."   He replies, "That's why I'm here. I made a mistake not joining your group when I had the chance before. I had thought the rustlers were gone for good."

Kate says, "I think we all hoped for that. But even if the Cowboy Gang were completely gone there never seems to be a shortage of people looking to take what they can get. And the association is about helping each other out in other ways as well."   

The Cattlemen’s Association meeting begins. Emery Shaw is the chair for this evening’s meeting. He introduces Ned Phillips to those present who don’t know him yet and states that Ned and his boys have reconsidered joining both this town and the Cattleman’s Association. He told that to Judge Isby yesterday and he and his boys all signed up to vote last night before the registration period ended. I will now call on a vote of the members as to whether to accept Ned’s petition to join our group. All those in favor?

Kate raised her hand in favor of the new member and tried to look discreetly around the room to see who else was in agreement.   They unanimously agree. Ned is welcomed to the group.  Shaw states, "Our next agenda item concerns cattle rustlers. The Phillips ranch lost several animals a few nights back. The King’s and I have supplied extra men to help guard their ranch since then. Mrs. Kale informs me that suspicious people have also been seen watching her ranch. What made her ranch so inviting to rustlers is that most of her animals were unbranded. You handled that today didn’t you Forest?” 

The Morand patriarch says, “Yes sir. We went there today and with help from Flint and Sonoma's help we were able to get all of the animals marked. Five of my men are out guarding the place now. But this is only a short-term solution. "  Kate looked to Mr. Shaw and spoke after he nodded. "We plan to hire hands to help with the security, as well as the work. I'm looking into finding trustworthy people. Any suggestions any of you have would be most welcome."  Morand says, "We can help you with that Mrs. Kale." 

Shaw says, “Okay, but on a related topic, what I think we need most of all is some means of quick communication between the ranches. You said that you had an idea Temple?” The younger Morand says, “Yes sir, our ranch has had friendly Apache working it for decades. Their traditional methods use smoke to communicate across distances during the day and drums at night. Each of our ranches is close enough to the next for that to work. I suggest that we each hire on an Apache that is proficient with this type of communication.” 

Anse King stands and says, “I will not allow one of those savages onto my land and any of you who do are fools. They may agree to be cooperative now, but they’ll just be there to spy on where you keep your weapons and valuables for future attacks. And how do you know they’ll be signaling what you ask them to? They can’t be trusted.” 

Forest Morand stands and says, “That’s absurd. I’ve had them working my ranch for a decade now and we’ve had no difficulties. They are good honest people who put in an honest day’s work for an honest day’s pay” 

King says, “You are daft! Those heathen live for centuries, they’re just pretending to be friendly. They may not attack for another fifty or one-hundred years so it might not be you who they murder but your great-grandchildren, but one day your family will suffer for it if you show them all of your secrets. They cannot be trusted, ever! Shaw, you remember the days of Cochise. Do you really think this Geronimo is any better?” 

Emery Shaw says, “Him personally no, but the Morands have Apache on their ranch who are only peripherally linked to him.”  Forest Morand says, “That’s right. They respect him as a leader but have chosen to live their own lives apart from those in the mountains. They also wish to be a part of this community and have registered to vote in the election. Those are the people who we are suggesting for this task, not Geronimo’s warriors."

Kate states, "Our ranch sits almost right on the edge of Apache lands, and they have never been anything but helpful to us. In fact, an Apache woman visits us fairly frequently to help Flint. They've also brought us wild horses, given freely.   The Apache who chose to live among humans are choosing to find a way for humans and elves to live peacefully together. They have adapted to many of our ways. Why not adapt ourselves to one of their good ideas?"

"Do what you want but count me out!" King exclaims. "Same with me," Calvin Oldfield echoes. "Sounds too dangerous to me," adds Phillips.  Shaw says, "Fine, this group is to discuss ideas. I for one think the idea is sound, and I've had more experience with hostile Apache than any of you. If the specific individuals are ones who the Morands’ trust then I will as well."  Kate nodded in agreement and observed the others in the room to see who looked uncomfortable with the idea.

Emery Shaw states, "The final item on the agenda is the Law and Order Party. We had submitted four recommendations to their group, those being: 

One, Manuel Escobar as a candidate for Town Council   Two, Emery Shaw as a candidate for Town Council   Three, Chester Martin as a candidate for Town Marshall  Four, Bill Watkins not be on the ticket as we feel he is unelectable. 

Unfortunately they have chosen to reject three of those four recommendations. They’ve rejected Deputy Martin’s nomination, Watkins is one of their candidate’s for Town Council, and they have decided to allow our group to choose only one of their Party’s candidates for Town Council, either myself or Mr. Escobar. Apparently they don’t feel the need for as much support from us as I hoped.” 

Ashley Shaw speaks up and says, “That’s not true, they’ve agreed to let you pick a candidate. They didn’t have to do that. And they’ve chosen me as the ticket’s candidate for Town Marshall and I’m an active part of the Cattleman’s Association.”   How very convenient for them, Kate thought. "What's the next course of action then? Do we try to negotiate further, or throw our support behind individual candidates?"

Shaw says, "I say neither, we put forth our own ticket. I'm guessing that Bill Watkin's name will act as a poison pill to the so-called Law and Order ticket and this town needs another alternative to the Freedom Party."  

Anse King says, "That's crap! You'll just split the electorate and the Freedom Party will be swept into office!"   Forest Morand says, "Okay King, that's what you need to go back and tell your Vigilance Committee! If they insist on running Ashley here for Marshall I say we accept it. But Watkins has to be off the ticket and both of our Town Council recommendations on it, otherwise we'll draft our own ticket and end any financial support to the Vigilance Committee. That's our final offer." 

Anse says, "I didn't see that voted on, and I'm opposed." Emery Shaw says, "As Chair, I'll take Morand's proposal as a motion. Anybody care to second it?"   "I'll second that," Kate said. "May I also suggest there are many fine people running independently who might appreciate being part of a slate."  The motion is put to a vote and passes with only King and Oldfield opposed. Emery Shaw declares, "Very well. I am calling another meeting for 6:00 P.M. tomorrow. We will need an answer from the Vigilance Committee by that time. Otherwise we WILL draft another ticket at that time. I call this meeting adjourned."

Kate moved to speak with Emery Shaw. "Our school has that baseball game tomorrow in the afternoon. It should be over by six, but we're holding a party for our students afterward. I can sneak out to be here, but I might be a bit late.   Is it very terrible of me to hope the Committee refuses? Selfish I suppose, but I'd rather field our own slate."

He replies, "Actually, I hope they accept because based upon our Association's rules that means Anse Shaw chairs tomorrow night's meeting. I'd rather him not have that much control over the possible nomination process."  Kate sighed. "And he might not be in a very good mood either. I don't suppose they'll like it very much if the Moral Values school doesn't win the game. I guess whichever way the committee decides I'll just have to look for the silver lining.  I think I'll have to ask Sonoma when our turn to chair comes up," she said with a self-deprecating little smile. "I don't much fancy being in charge."

Shaw replies, "Don't be silly, you're fine with public speaking. You teach two dozen students, we're less than half that number."   The meeting starts to wrap up and people begin to depart.  Yes, less than a dozen full-grown, contentious adults. Instead of voicing that thought she only said good-night and made her way toward the door.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-eight, “Brooklyn“,  Monday June 5th , 1882, 6:30 P.M. *

It was getting a bit late, but she still had some time to go see her teacher and perhaps get a lesson in.   Kate finds Manuel Gonzales in the library sitting in a comfortable chair and reading a book.  "Good evening, Grandpere," she said and came into the library. "Are you up to some lessons today or would you rather have some quiet time with your book?"   "No, I can take a break," he states as he puts the book down. Kate notes that it is written in Spanish. 

He comments, "This is one of the volumes that you had found last January. It's an adventure story, swashbuckling heroes, damsels in distress. Not altogether different than the life you lead."  "I?" Kate laughed. "Those days are behind me, let us hope. I'm a western school ma'rm and rancher now. No more desperados who are afraid I know too much looking for me. I don't think I like the idea of being the damsel in distress and I'm not dashing enough to be the hero."

Gonzales says, "Ah, so that's why you picked out the dashing boyfriend instead! Well, I'd say you don't have to worry too much about your ranch at the moment, between Morand and Shaw your ranch is now well protected. Now, what can I do for you this evening?"  "We'll take that over ourselves soon enough.   It's been a while since we had a good lesson. I'd like to be the student rather than the teacher tonight. Whatever you think will be useful or handy or just plain interesting."

Gonzales says, "Well let's see, I would say we should start with an Alarm spell, it creates an alarm whenever someone or something enters a warded off area. You might need it to help protect your ranch. The beauty of this spell is that it not only can create an audible alarm but also a mental one that will alert you telepathically when you are within a mile of it." 

They spend the next ninety minutes with him teaching her the spell and having her practice it.  He says, "Okay, enough work, time for something fun. This next spell is called Cat's Grace. It gives you the ability to move gracefully, with the agility of a cat. You may not see the need for the spell now but once you are around six or seven months pregnant and your normal movement is impaired by your condition there will be lots of times where you'll find it handy to have."

"Ah, something truly useful," she laughed. "I would have thought first of something for these weak muscles, but I've learned how to handle not being strong. I'm used to being able to get around easily.   I'm not looking forward to the day I have to stop riding, but sacrifices must be made. How does it work?"

He explains how the material component is a pinch of cat fur. Once cast, the spell will give the caster the cat-like agility for one hour per level of experience in arcane wizards magic. It says that it will help both regular movement and reaction reflexes. They spend the next two hours working on the spell.   

When they are done he pours them each a glass of grape juice. He says, "I heard about Shackelton's baseball uniforms. Will you and your students feel inferior against them? If you want something similar it could probably be arranged."    "Is Shackelton behind them? I thought that would be more Doctor Eaton's doing, or Ashley King.  I don't know if I'd want something similar, but the children would probably enjoy it. We were talking just today about how the other team might be afraid to get their new clothes dirty, so we'd want to make them dive and get into the dirt a lot.   I wouldn't mind something for them that's really made for playing and getting dirty in. I don't think the children feel inferior, but the older ones realize that's part of the idea of those uniforms in the first place."

Gonzales says, "Well then, figure out exactly what you want and I will try to get them for you. I have some friends who own a clothing warehouse and manufacturing shop in Brooklyn, New York. They've done work for me before on very short notice. New York is a few hours time ahead of us, so if I leave here at dawn I should be able to get something and return by late morning Promise City time.  I might need to bring Ginnie along with me to verify sizes. Would you want full uniforms or just a team shirt? Perhaps hats? And what colors were you thinking of?"

She replies, "Hats and shirts for certain. Nothing too showy, so dark blue and white? The dark blue should hide dirt well. You know what, lets go with the pants as well, even for the girls. If they want they can just wear the shirts over their dresses. If we need to use them again we can either order skirts for any girl who wants them or have Mary Kelley make some to match.  Thank you Grandpere. The children will feel proud to have uniforms."

Gonzales says, "Okay, they should have numbers in stock so we'll number the uniforms. I doubt they will have time to put on individual names, but if the numbering is in white you could maybe have Mrs. Kelley help with that. She's bound to have white material in stock and probably stencils for letters.  Maybe she could actually help with the morning class, each student could cut out their own name and when I arrive with the uniforms they could help to sew them on."

Kate answers, "And it never hurt anyone, boy or girl, to learn to sew a little bit. Even a boy needs a button put back on now and then. That's an excellent idea, Grandpere.  Of course, I spent part of today explaining why uniforms weren't important. I'll have to figure out how to explain that we have them now too."

He says, "Just tell them it was a gift from a school supporter and it would be rude to turn down a present. You can also explain that you are planning to take them on field trips in future months and it is easier to keep track of students if they are all in school uniforms, which these could also be used for as well."   She replies, "You're right about that, it will be easier to keep track of the children in uniforms. And it would very rude indeed, and quite impossible, to turn down the charming gentleman who is making sure we're well-dressed."

He replies, "Well, I came into some money last month when Arcade's Gang and I fought those French soldiers. It's about time I found something worthwhile to spend it on. Supporting your school is certainly a good cause. I had great fun today teaching them! They're good kids. Let Ginnie know that I expect to see her here at sunrise if not before."

"I will. And may I recommend you spend some of that money and some furniture for this place? You sold it once because you needed money, why not replace it?"   Kate hugged her teacher and kissed his cheek. "Good night, Grandpere. Thank you."   He replies, "Good, then it's a plan. Well, I guess it's time to call it a night. If I'm heading off early I should get some rest."

The walk home was short, but it was too late to try and see Mary Kelley. She would have to run over in the morning before school started. Instead she went home and joined Ginnie in the parlor where she told her about the plan to get uniforms. They stayed up for a little while, Ginnie studying and Kate reading until their eyes dropped and they both headed off to sleep.

Morning came and Kate was up earlier than usual to see Ginnie off with their teacher.   Ginnie arrives at the El Parador about 4:30 am looking for her teacher.    "Well hello Ginnie, I trust that you have the sizes for all of the children. Shall we be off?"  They head into his workshop and prepare for the journey. Gonzales is wearing an old suit over a worn but clean dress shirt and a plain necktie. The pink powder is sprinkled and he says the incantation. 

They arrive in an alleyway in the city of Brooklyn, New York. They head out into a main street which already has considerable hustle and bustle of hundreds of people going to and fro. Based upon the hair, eye and skin color as well as most of the talking going on around them the majority of the people appear to be Italian humans, although there are also quite a number of wood elves speaking Spanish as well. 

Gonzales explains that they are in the "Brooklyn garment district, not as fancy as the one across the river in Manhattan but productive none-the-less"   She states, “The fancy places always charge more but don't always have the better quality of work. Ginnie's eyes are automatically drawn to the first dump pile she sees looking for cloth scraps to judge the materials that are available.

Gonzales brings her down the street to a large four-story brick building with the sign reading "Garcia Cloths and Sewing". They enter and Ginnie is amazed by what she sees inside. At least 100 women, mostly wood elves, are busy at work using mechanical sewing machines. Tables near the back are filled with bolts of cloth were several dozen women are busy cutting with large shears. Several other sections of the room are separated into sections, in one a dozen women are sewing buttons, in another two dozen women are sewing hems into pants. 

Several Wood Elvan men in suits and carrying clipboards are also hurrying about. One stops and asks Gonzales if he can help him. Manuel replies, "Could you please direct me to Pepe Garcia? I am an old friend of his and have a small order for him to fill." The man escorts him and Ginnie up the stairs to an office on the second floor where the windows overlook the street below.

Ginnie watches the treadle machines with fascination. The speed and accuracy of the stitches are amazing. Ginnie remembers spending nights with her mother when she was very small doing piecework sewing buttons like the women are now her fingers itch to get a needle in them as she watches so she pulls out one of her traveling laces so she can work on it as she follows her teacher to the upstairs room.

A wood elvan couple arrives, human equivalent of late thirties. The female yells out "Manny" as she gives him a big hug. "Tani" he exclaims and hugs her back. He turns to the man and says, "I trust you are still taking care of my darling girl Pepe?" He laughs, "Your girl? She and I were married for eighty years before you met her." Gonzales replies, "Yes, but her father had told me of his young beauty half-a-century before that, so I knew of her first." The woman laughs, "But you were too slow to find me, too busy chasing after other women I suppose." "More likely than not," Gonzales replies. 

Manuel introduces Tani and Pepe Garcia to Ginnie and explains that they are there to get baseball uniforms for a school team. Pepe replies, "Well then, you came to the right place. We make uniforms for several of the professional teams of the American Association, as well as lots of amateur leagues and schools."

Ginnie states, “It may be a more unusual order than you are used to it's a umm very mixed team. The measurements are here along with the sexes but we're also unconventional as the girls are fine wearing pants that will let them move without tangling in their skirts. the ages range from 4 to adult and we have mixed races too some humans, some elves and a half ogre. We're looking for uniforms that fit but will also allow for growth room.” The entire time Ginnie is talking her fingers are flying with her needle as she builds the lace she is working on.

Pepe leads them up to the third floor to a back storeroom. Along the way he says, "We started making baseball uniforms for the two semi-professional two Brooklyn teams, the New York Mutual and the Eckfords of Brooklyn, but both of those teams closed up in the middle of the last decade. But that business got us noticed and the Pittsburgh Alleghenies began to contract with us. 

When the eight-team American Association was formed the Alleghenies became the Pittsburgh Pirates and recommended us. In addition to them we now also make the uniforms for the Baltimore Orioles, Cincinnati Reds, Cleveland Blues, Philadelphia Athletics and Saint Louis Browns. The only teams who wouldn't go with us were the Louisville Colonels and Richmond Virginians, they insisted on getting a southern mill to make theirs. 

We also make uniforms for four National League teams, the Buffalo Bisons, Hartford Dark Blues and Troy Trojans and Worcester Ruby Legs. The room is packed with uniforms of various colors. Gonzales says, "Well our team has children as young as three and adult teachers. We were thinking of something in a dark blue with white trim and lettering."

Ginnie exclaims, “Nothing that will be hard to clean. We want the team to be able to get down if they need to and not worry about grass stains or mud. Ginnie fingers one uniform "your workmanship is amazing the double stitched rolled seams will take all sorts of stress and the materials are light but durable." Ginnie turns to her teacher and whispers "I think this is out of the price range you were thinking about workmanship like this is expensive."

Pepe says, "This business would not be here if not for Admiral Gonzales, I would not think of charging." Manuel says, "Ah, but you will because I'm planning to purchase three dozen. I insist that you at least charge me your costs." Tani says, "Cost would be $ 20 per dozen and another $ 10 if you want the team name, number and player name."   

Gonzales replies, "Numbers but no names, the students will do that themselves. As for the team name, would your employees be able to stitch this in the next few hours?" He hands them a drawing that he made which is identical to the sign that was made for the Hoover School.  Tani says, "We could do that on a new machine, it works off of a stencil block with coded movements. We would have to do those on a separate piece of material but we could then cut them out and stick them onto the fronts of the uniforms."

Ginnie says, “I would love to see how that machine works it sounds a lot like some of the weaving patterns we used for full sheet lace weaving only we used cards that ran the warp threads. It would be nice to be able to show up that all human-only school but the work is very extravagant.”

Tani says "You can watch them being made Ginnie." Gonzales says, "But first let's pick out the uniforms. He shows them the uniforms made for both the Cleveland Blues and the Hartford Dark Blues. They decide they like the Hartford color. He says that they make uniforms for sale to younger fans of that team as well as for two schools in the Hartford area that want to dress like the professional team, so would have in stock enough to fill the order. 

Ginnie helps to pick out the sizes. They pick out twenty-four to cover all of the children except for Rocky, who will need an adult size. They then pick out a dozen for the adults, Gonzales explaining that they are also getting uniforms for Rocky, the three teachers, the two coaches and the five sponsors of the school.   Ginnie states, “That's a lot of uniforms but we should be able to pass them down if we need to. I just hope that we don't let you down your putting a lot into this and I'd hate to disappoint you.”

Gonzales replies, "Now you're being silly. I'm planning to take the school on several field trips around the territory. These will double as school uniforms for those trips, so we'll look like a united group."  Once all the uniforms sizes are picked out Gonzales says to have them numbers 1 to 24 smallest to largest. Of the adult uniforms he asks for the one picked for Rocky to be 25 and the others he designates as 90 to 92 for the teachers, 93 and 94 for the coaches, 95 to 99 for the sponsors and lastly 100 for himself.  Ginnie goes to watch them make the patches with the school logo.

Gonzales watches as Ginnie takes it all in her fingers fly with her own needle. He can actually see her breaking down the machines in her mind as she watches the machines work. Someday I'm going to have one of those sewing machines she thinks to herself as she watches the threads become the school's logo.  "It would take months for me to sew all of that it's amazing"

They spend most of the morning at the shop while the uniforms are prepared. At one point Gonzales grabs Ginnie to go get a bite to eat. They head down the street stopping at an Italian restaurant where Gonzales orders a large flat dough pie with a tomato sauce and cheese melted on top that is called 'Pizza'.   It only takes Ginnie a bite to decide that she likes pizza. The time she has spent at the El Parador has expanded her palate and let her explore with food more. She eats at record speed packing away three pieces without any problem.

They return to the clothing warehouse. The uniforms are all completed, numbered on the back of each shirt with the six-inch diameter logo of the Hoover School on the center of the shirt front. Gonzales is surprised to see that a smaller three-inch diameter patch of the same logo is on each of the hats. Pepe reluctantly takes $ 70 from Manuel for the work. He also purchases a cloth bolt of the same navy blue material for another $ 15. The uniforms are places within two large cloth shopping bags. 

He and Ginnie make their way back to the alleyway and he lights up the brazier. The teleportation spell is cast and they return to his workshop. He says to Ginnie, "Okay, it's probably now around 11:00 in the morning here. Shall we go deliver these to the school?"     She replies, “We do need to get back but maybe we might be able to come back again some day?? when I have some money to spend on material and I could try pizza again?”   He replies, "Sure we can go back there Ginnie, and next time we'll spend a whole day in New York instead of just the morning."  They leave the bolt of cloth in the workshop and each pick up one of the bags of uniforms, heading over to the school. 

Hours earlier, Kate run her early morning errand to Mary Kelley's. The shop was barely open when she arrived and explained her needs to the seamstress. "I know it's short notice, but might you be able to help?"  Mary indicates that she will be happy to help. She will put together what she needs for the class and be along in an hour. When Kate arrives back at the school she is greeted at the door by Caitlin O'Hara who says, "Mrs. Kale, good news, the Covington children (a out-of-town farm family that only attend a few days are week) are in school today. They should be of great help during this afternoon's game!"

"That's wonderful news! I'm glad they're here to get the chance to play, I'm sure they would have been disappointed to miss it. Are you going to be able to study at all today?" Kate smiled at the bouncing girl. "And we have a surprise for you this morning," she teased before the girl bounded off.   She gathered Meagan and Mollie and let them in on what Mr. Gonzales was doing this morning, with a few modifications as to exactly when and where it all got started. 

"Apparently an anonymous supporter wanted to supply us with uniforms. They're being shipped in from somewhere back east. Mr. Gonzales and Ginnie are going to bring them by later, and Mary Kelley is going to come in and help the children cut out the letters of their names and sew them on the shirts. I think he's been keeping this under his hat for a few days.  Hopefully whoever it was thought to get enough for the Covington children too. If not Mary Kelly might be able to get us a couple men’s work shirts that match closely."

Hours later everybody is hard at work when Gonzales and Ginnie enter the room and he announces, "We have them! The finest quality in baseball uniforms. And unlike our opponents these don't just look like what the professionals play in, these are what the professionals play in. None of you have to worry about getting these ripped or dirty, they were made for abuse."

"They certainly were," Mary Kelly said as she pulled one out of the bag and examined the workmanship. These will last years... and the color will hide dirt and stains." Kate was pleasantly surprised that the children remained in their seats although they obviously wanted to get up and look. She and the other teachers also crowded around the bag to see inside. "Beautiful, thank you," Kate said to her own teacher. 

"We'll get these handed out so all of you can sew your names on. I'll ask any of you who already sew well to help the others. Girls, there are pants for you as well. If you're really uncomfortable with wearing them, you can just put the shirt over your dress."

Gonzales adds, "And we can have skirts made as well, but not for today. Mrs. Kelly, I also got a bolt of cloth of the exact same material!" "Thank you!" she exclaims.  Gonzales suggests to Kate that they have the class line up and distribute them by height. That way when children outgrow them and inherit hand-me-down's from other students they will always be getting a higher number than they had before.

Kate readily agreed and the students were soon lined up along the walls of the room with Rocky far and away the tallest and little Gina down at the end. She hadn't been sure the uniforms were a good idea after trying to convince the students they weren't necessary, but the looks on their faces as each was handed the dark blue cloth banished any lingering doubt.  Once all the uniforms were handed out the children returned to their seats and the sewing began.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Eighty-nine, “Wyatt Earp’s Motives“, Tuesday June 6th , 1882, 9:00 A.M. *

The trio of Marshall Berg, Deputy Rodriguez and Deputy Martin ride out to the hill. Before they get there, Chester pulls a spyglass from his saddlebag. He scans the summit for any signs of life.   Chester sees movement of a horse riding up the incline. He adjusts the spyglass and makes the rider out to be Miss. Josephine Marcus. The then disappears behind some trees near the top of the hill.

He whispers to the others, "I just saw Josephine Marcus riding to the top. What's she doing here? It's odd for a woman to be out here by herself. Mitch? I say we ride up slowly. Don't want to spook whoever's up there with her." He draws his shotgun from the saddle holster.  They take their time and move slowly. Chester finds only one set of unique horseshoe tracks besides that of Miss. Marcus's horse. He sees enough of them though to conclude that both she and the other rider have been here before. 

They reach the top and hear a horse some 100 feet away along the hilltop. They dismount, with Eddie securing the horses near the top of the incline but below the crest so they won't be seen from the top.

"Looks like she comes up here a lot. So she knows who's camping up here. But who would she want to visit that much? From the tracks it's only her and one other person. How good are you at sneaking up on people? We can sneak up or walk out in the open. I'm for sneaking up."  The others decide that sneaking up is the best idea. Since Chester and Eduardo have far more experience with that then Berg he agrees to let them go first. 

They make their way over the top of the ridge, staying low and using what little rocks, shrubbery and small trees there are for cover. As they get towards the center of the hilltop they spot the two horses tied up and hear distant voices. 

They get closer and see two people lying on a blanket around 45 feet away. Both are fully clothed. Miss. Marcus is lying on her back looking up at the sky and chatting with her companion. He is lying beside her on his stomach and looking down, reading a newspaper while he chats. His head is covered by a cowboy hat so they cannot make out any distinctive facial features. The lawmen notice that he has a gun belt on with a revolver on each side. He also has a long-barreled rifle lying on the group within his reach.

Chester nudges Eduardo and motions back down the hill. They scurry back to Berg. Chester says, "We saw our killer. We couldn't tell who he is, because his face was covered by his hat."   Eduardo adds, "If it wasn't for his two revolvers and rifle at his side, they could be any other couple enjoying the weather. Taking him isn't going to be easy. He doesn't look like a man who surrenders."

Berg says, "Okay, how should we handle this. We could just wait here until they decide to leave, assuming that they're going to."  Eduardo suggests, "I could probably sneak around from the other side. The ledge isn't as steep there and I'm good at climbing. I can stay just below his line of sight until I'm around twenty feet away."

Chester suggests, "So we take them from two sides? It'll be harder from him to shoot us both. But it's going to be risky. Do you want to take him alive? I don't want to shoot a man in cold blood, but he's already killed one man. We don't want to be more notches on his gun. When they're moving, he'll be more ready for trouble, so if we want to do this here, it should be now."

Berg says, "We don't know for a fact that he's killed anybody. Courtright heard that from somebody in Galeyville, which is not always the most reliable place to get information. Plus we wouldn't want Miss. Marcus to get caught in a crossfire. But if we're doing this I say two directions, maybe even three. Once you two are in position I could start to ride up on my horse as a distraction while you two move in and order him to stay put."

Chester replies, "We have to do this now. How many more chances will we get? Let's hope that with her there, the guy won't want to take the risk that she'd be shot too. As far as taking them, you should come up from the path because your woodcraft isn't so good. It's risky for you because he'll be watching that way. But so is blundering through the brush. Eddie, you can take the overhang route you said before. I can take a route like the third part of a triangle. That way, if there is shooting, we won't catch each other. Agreed?"

Berg agrees. They decide how long it will take for Chet and Eddie to get into position and Berg adds on another ten minutes for an element of safely before beginning his grand entrance. 

The plan works as anticipated, with the man first hearing Berg riding up rather than either of the other two, Eddie now 20 feet away and Chet around 35 feet at the closest point he could get to. The man's reactions are good, as he spins himself over and draws one of his revolvers while moving into a kneeling position at the foot of the blanket, positioning himself between Miss. Marcus and the potential threat. 

Chester immediately recognizes the man as Wyatt Earp. Eddie does as well, yelling out "Wyatt No!" to his friend just as Berg rides into view. Eddie climbs up and starts to move in. Instead of firing Earp first sees who it is, glancing between Berg and Eddie. He then puts his revolver back in his holster and causally says, "Mighty risky of you sneaking up on me. What can I do for you gentlemen?"

Chester and Eduardo lower their shotguns. Chester says in the same tone, "Well, Wyatt. We heard Claude Buckley's killer was camping up here. You wouldn't know anything about that, would you?"  Wyatt Earp stands up. He says, "I would be curious to know who told you that. You mean that somebody told you I was here? You didn't follow Miss Marcus? 

All I know about Claude Buckley's killing is what I read in the newspaper and I can prove that to you. I was right here with Miss Marcus when Buckley was killed." She exclaims, "That's true." Earp continues "Today's paper indicates that the town is now full of priests. Find one of them who can be discrete and they can ask her about it in conjunction with a Truthfulness incantation." 

Mitchell Berg says, "And why is it that you are up here?" Earp gestures in the direction of the ranch below and says "Last January the owners of that ranch saved my brother's life. I owe them for that. The male partner, Nanuet, has gone out of town so I'm helping keep a protective eye on the place until he's back."  Berg replies, "And that's all you are doing? You've given up your quest for vengeance against the Cowboy Gang?" 

Earp replies, "The main reason I'm still in the area is to be with Miss. Marcus, she's staying in Promise City for the next two weeks. It's not like I can just ride into town and check into a hotel room. This was as a good a place as any, although now that people know I'm here I'll have to find myself somewhere else. It looks like you were set up, it sounds like they wanted us to shoot each other. 

As for the Cowboy Gang, protecting ranch is below will probably bring them to me. Twice now I've seen them scouting this place from that next hill a mile to the south. Both times I followed them when they left. Once they went to then watch the Phillips Ranch, which I read got hit by rustlers. They other time I followed them back to the Crazy-8 Ranch. And it's a good thing I was there then or two of you would now be lying dead on Boot Hill."

Chester says, "So, the Cowboy Gang... wait a minute. You were the one who shot Bryson and Garvin? Thanks for saving our bacon out there. I wish you hadn't gunned down Garvin; he was lowering his rifle. But that's a judgment call.”  Earp replies, "I was a good distance off and had already pulled the trigger before he started to lower his rifle. I only fired after they drew on the both of you, didn't see that I had any choice. You'll recall I made no attempt to shoot at the third one there who hadn't threatened you."   Chester takes off his hat and scratches his head. "I know. I guess it's more me wishing that it hadn't come down to shooting, but they started it. I was pretty mad at the time, but I realize what happened." 

Chester continues, “As far as where we heard where you were camping, someone in Galeyville let that loose.”   Josie says, "Somebody must have seen me coming up here on one of my prior visits. I should have been more careful.”    Chester says, “Why would a person want us to kill each other rather than doing the job himself? Simpler that way. Anyway, we will get a priest to shake out the truth, if you don't mind. Gotta be complete."

Berg says, "Makes sense, although it might have actually been the bounty hunter Courtright they were actually trying to set up instead of us since he's the one they told." Eddie says, "Mitch, we can't bring Wyatt in. Putting him in jail would be a death sentence since those Cowboys would dynamite the entire city block just to get at him if they knew he was trapped in the town jail." 

Berg says, "Well, technically he's a wanted man but those are Federal and County charges, not our jurisdiction. We only have authority to deal with crimes that started in town. So we'll follow the suggestion of having Miss Marcus talk to the priest. If the alibi pans out then we're square. Chet, Eddie and I will stay here with him while you ride into town with the lady.  We should be back in an hour or so."  "Will do, boss." Chester says to Earp, "Do you know anything about Courtright? Who'd want him dead?"

Earp says, "He's said to be the fastest draw around, presumably even faster than me. Worked as a Marshall in Fort Worth I believe. I've heard different stories of how many men he's killed, number ranges from four to thirteen. It could just be that some Galeyville idiot just wanted him up here for the sport of finding out which of us outdrew the other."

Berg says, "We can discuss that later Deputy. Please get Miss Marcus to town and see to that priest."   Chester says, "OK, Marshall. We'll be back soon." He says to Josephine, "Are you ready to head to town?"   She replies, "Yes, Deputy. I knew I should have taken more precautions coming out here. What's done is done."  She and Chester mount their horses and ride down the hill. Chester asks, "How long have you know he was here? You're lucky it was us finding you and not Sheriff Hunter."

Josie says, "I've known for almost a week. You can't tell anybody, I...I was engaged to Sheriff Behan. If he finds out....well, I'd rather not think about it."  They ride back to town and go directly to the church. They find the five priests inside in their studies. He doesn't think that Minerva knows that particular spell and after Minerva Chester knows the Bishop's assistant Demetrius best and asks for him. The three head over to Minerva's house where they can have some privacy and Chester explains what he needs. 

Demetrius confirms that he does indeed know the Truthfulness spell. He gets out his holy symbol and begins the incantation. The holy symbol begins to glow and a golden light appears on his hands. He then touches Josie and the light transfers partially to her. He nods to Chester to ask his questions.  Chester starts, "Miss Marcus. Were you with Wyatt Earp at when Claude Buckley was killed?"

She replies, "Yes, I was up early that day and rented a horse from Drover's. I rode out there and was there from around 9:00 in the morning until well into the afternoon. Wyatt never left the hill."  Chester looks at Brother Demetrius, who nods. He continues, "If Wyatt didn't kill Buckley, do you know who did?"  She replies, "No, I don't know many people here in town and don't go looking for trouble." Demetrius nods again.

Chester says, "Did Wyatt shoot Denny Garvin and Gordy Bryson at the Thayer Ranch?"  She replies, "He said that he did. I have no reason to doubt it." Demetrius nods again.  Chester pauses to prepare his next question, then says, "Why is he staying in the area? Is it to wait for you to get done?"  She replies, "Yes." For the first time Demetrius nods back and forth instead of up and down.   Chester says casually, "I guess the truth prayer works. What is Wyatt sticking around for, then?" He adds with a harder edge, "What aren't you telling me, Miss Marcus?"

She hesitates. Then she says, "There are some people he wants, three Cowboy Gang members who had a hand in his brother Morgan's death. And he now also wants to find the two wizards who were responsible for his brother Warren's death."  Chester says, "Thank you. I know it must be hard for you to reveal his secrets. Who are these people? The cowboys and the wizards?"  She hesitates and then says, "The cowboys are Charlie Villars, Bronco Madson and Buckskin Frank Leslie. The wizards are Jacques Dumont and Madge Duprey."

Chester exclaims, "Damn. I can't let him kill them, especially not a Deputy Sheriff. Isn't there some other way? Or is revenge the only thing that keeps him going?"  Josie replies, "No, he keeps going for me. Once his brothers have been avenged he and I will have a happy long life together." Demetrius nods again, indicating that she believes that.

Chester asks, "Then why don't you ask him to leave the area? If he keeps going down this path, he's going to end up dead. I know you don't want that. Nemesis will watch over him for only so long."  Josie replies, "I have asked him too. He's obsessed. Maybe you can help talk him out of this vendetta, I've been unable to."  Chester blows out a breath. He says, "I'll do it. But if you weren't able to, I don't know what I can say. Did you know his brothers well? Maybe they wouldn't have wanted him to spend his life this way."    

Josie replies, "They appeared to all be cut from the same cloth with a stubborn streak a mile long. Deputy, do you have to tell Marshall Berg what I told you? I'm afraid he may try to arrest Wyatt and what Eduardo said was true, locking Wyatt up in the town jail would be a death sentence. Those Cowboys would stop at nothing to kill him, lawmen or citizens in the way would just be slaughtered."

Chester states, "Miss Marcus, you're putting me in a corner here. You're right, though. A lot of people could get hurt if the Cowboys found out. You have my word, that I won't tell him. Anyway, I bet the Marshall can figure out that revenge is still on Wyatt's mind. I said I'd talk to Wyatt and I will. Brother Demetrius, I don't have any more questions for Miss Marcus. Thank you. This is under the seal of confession?"

Demetrius says, "Yes, I will keep this in confidence. I will also be in town until Friday or Saturday if either of you need anything further from me. I am good listener if you just wish to talk."  Chester says, "Okay, thank you again. Miss Marcus, I'm going back." Josie leaves to head back to her room at the Double Eagle Boarding House and Demetrius heads back to the church.

Chester stops by the office to tell Helen that they found someone on the hill, but they're not sure if he's the killer. He then rides back to the hilltop. Berg gives him a questioning look. Chester says, "She and Wyatt were together when Buckley was shot. And he did shoot Garvin and Bryson at the ranch."   Wyatt says, "I told you so. Now can I go?" Berg asks Chester, "Anything else you want to add, Chet?"   The deputy replies, "No, sir."

Berg looks at Wyatt. "Well it looks like our business here is concluded. You haven't done anything wrong in Promise City, so I can't take you in. Try to keep it that way."  The three lawmen ride back to town. Chester is surprised that Berg doesn't ask him any further questions along the way. The rest of Tuesday is quiet for Chester, with him working until 9:00 PM when Helen comes by to take the first part of the night shift. Chet heads over to the Lucky Lady and watches Clarisse sing until the saloon closes.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety, “Take me out to the ballgame“, Tuesday June 6th , 1882, 12:00 P.M. *

Gonzales replies to Ginnie‘s question regarding inquiries about the uniforms, "We be truthful. Say that when I heard about the game I decided to order uniforms from some friends of mine who make uniforms for professional teams. We tell Chumbley that they arrived today in time for the game."  Ginnie adds, “Actually the shirts do have tags inside that say they were made in New York by the factory so I guess that does cover it.  I just don't trust the close-mindedness of the other team.”  Kate says, "If we win they will find any number of excuses why, none of which will be that we played a better game of baseball." 

Dorita brings over lunch for the entire school comprised of healthy foods that give high energy to athletes.  Not long thereafter Roger Fly and Rufus Davis come by to check on things. They are pleasantly surprised to see all of the children in uniform. Gonzales hands Kate the uniforms for the two men and says, "Why don't you present these."  Kate shrugged as she took the uniforms from her teacher.  "Mr. Fly, Mr. Davis, although you're not here every day you are most certainly part of the team that makes this school possible. And so you should look the part," Kate said and handed them each their own uniform.

The men are surprised but pleased. Fly says he will go back to his house to change. Gonzales says, "Why not change in the next room instead. I'd like it to be a complete surprise when this entire team walks out of this building and onto the ball field in uniform."   "Or you could go on upstairs, there's a spare bedroom at the end of the hall.  Well have to get their uniforms to the others without them being seen, were the others going to stop by as well?"

Rufus replies, "Oh yes, we're all planning to be here to support the school." Gonzales says, "If they're not here until the game we can just bring the uniforms with us and they can then go change when they get the chance."  Kate adds, "And now we need to try to study until game time." 

The gentlemen from the committee stayed and observed the few lessons there was time left for before game time. The children were restless but did their best to focus on them instead of what was going to happen at dismissal time, which did finally arrive.  By that time Neil Cassidy had also arrived and was thrilled to get his uniform. Nate Caudell also arrived and was given his for helping coach the team. 

The two men head off into the next room to change, with Nate turning back and says, "You don't need to worry about the game being a fair one, Judge Isby has agreed to referee."  Kate replies, "Thank heaven for that. I'll feel much better about sending the students out with the Judge in charge. Who's idea was it to ask him?"   "It was Kevin Tomlinson's idea," Nate says. "The Judge was more than happy to agree, it seems that he enjoys watching baseball so is familiar with the rules."

"More familiar than I am, I'm certain," Kate laughed. "Of course, it leads me to ask why Kevin Tomlinson was interested, but I tend to forget anyone but those directly involved have much interest in what we're doing."  Nate and Neil disappeared into the next room while they got the children ready to go out and play the game. "Don't forget to have fun," she said finally. "And go right ahead and get dirty! That's exactly what these uniforms are for. Is everybody ready?"

The children indicate that they are. The men soon return. Everybody is now dressed in their new uniforms and don their caps. It is now almost game time. The students are lined up single file, smallest in front tallest in back. The three teachers take the lead and file out the door with the twenty-five children following and with the five identically attired men, Nate Caudell, Neil Cassidy, Rufus Davis and Roger Fly and Manuel Gonzales behind them.  "We're just like a parade, aren't we?" Kate said to Gina as she walked along holding her hand. As they saw the field Kate was surprised to see so many people there to watch the game. 

Kate looked for the teachers of the "Moral Values" school, not wanting to miss their faces as the team came out.   The look on both Icabod Shakelton's and Doctor James Eaton's faces are priceless as the Hoover School marches onto the field. Just the sheer number of people in the new blue and white uniforms creates a contrast with thirty-three in the Hoover school colors as opposed to the fifteen comprised of the twelve students and three teachers of their opponents. 

Three-year-old Jeeter Smith, the youngest son of the Silver Dollar Restaurant owner Haywood Smith and one of the four non-uniformed youngest members of the other school points and says to his father "Daddy, how come their kids all get uniforms?" "Be quiet son," is the father's response.  Both Travis Calhoun and Cole Rixton are with the crowd at the field at look on with surprise. Neil Cassidy walks over to them and hands them their uniforms saying, "Hurry up and go get dressed!" They quickly hurry off to Calhoun's house to change.

Kate couldn't help but feel just a bit smug at the look on Shackelton's and Eaton's faces. It was also a little disappointing since it confirmed in her mind that they'd hoped to intimidate her students with their glory.   The last members of their team to receive their uniforms ran off to change looking more like big boys than men and the rest of the team got settled on their bench. Kate stowed her carpetbag full of medical things under the bench and released the long braid of hair twisted behind her head so she could actually put her cap on. Then she approached Judge Isby. 

"Thank you for agreeing to referee," she said offering her hand. "I have no doubts we'll have a fair game with you here."  "Indeed you will" states the Judge. He calls Kate over as the lead representative of her team and Ashley King steps forward representing the other school. 

The Judge states, "There are a number of different sets of rules for baseball, each with slight variances to the other. For today's game we will use standard rules of a nine inning game, three strikes make an out and three outs end each side of the inning. Balls that don't pass the between the first and third base baselines are considered foul and do not count as strikes although if caught by the other team they count as outs." 

Ashley asks, "What about the base on balls rule?" Kate looks confused and Ashley says, "Four bad pitches and the player gets the base." Isby says, "Forget it King, today this is children's game! I'm planning to let those kids stand there and try until they've swung three times. For adult games we can deal with strike zones and bases on balls, not for children."   Isby then adds, "And I'd also like to see everybody get a chance to play if possible. But remember, once somebody is replaced in the game they can't return." Ashley says, "What about pitcher rotation?" Isby replies, "I expect each pitcher to stay on the mound until they've pitched to all nine positions in the other team's rotation. You can switch off any time after that. Any further questions?"

"I believe I understand. I'll make sure my team understand the rules and we'll be ready to start." She offered a friendly hand to Ashley King. "Good luck to your team," she said sincerely.  A smile comes to Ashley's face as he shakes her hand and replies, "And good luck to you too Mrs. Kale. This should be an interesting game." 

Judge Isby then takes out a silver dollar and says, "I'm going to flip the coin to see which team either bats or fields first. Why wishes to call it?" Ashley says, "Why the Lady of course should have that honor." Isby flips the coin up into the air.  "Thank you. Heads it is."  The coin lands tails so Kate loses. Ashley King says "We'll let the Hoover School bat first." 

As Kate heads back towards her team she sees Conrad Booth standing into he crowd. She also notices the arrival of Elton Hubbard coming to see his grandson play. And in an uncharacteristically general gesture he has brought both Shamus and Patrick O'Hara with him, allowing them to leave work at the mines an hour early. As they head over to the team Gonzales hands Patrick the final uniform and Nate says, "Go suit up Coach O'Hara, the game is about to start." The young man hurries off.

Kate smiled when she saw Conrad there but couldn't catch his eye. When she returned to the bench repeated what the Judge had said about substitutions and that everyone would get to swing three times rather than getting to take a base after four bad pitches. "All of you probably understand that better than I do."   A flutter of nerves hit Kate's stomach as she remembered she was to bat first. Waiting for Judge Isby to start the game was quickly becoming uncomfortable.

Coach Nate Caudell sets up the batting order with Catcher Kate as lead-off batter. He suggests that the five twelve-to-fourteen year olds being the team's best players should plan on playing as much of the game as they are physically able, and plans them for the fourth to seven and ninth place in the batting rotation, with the pitcher as eighth. 

That means that Kate will be followed batting by the right and left fielders, positions which will be rotated throughout the game between the eight children in the ages seven-to-eleven age bracket, which includes the half-ogre Rocky who Nate suggests they hold off on until they need him. He asks Kate which two she wants to have start, the remaining players in that group being 11-year-old Joanne Covington, 10-year-old Luke Wagner, 9-year-old Nathan Covington, 10-year-old Hosea Perez, 8-year-old Luis Soares, 7-year-old Consuela Tolucca and 7-year-old Richie Baines.  She replies, "Let's start off with Luke and Richie. Once we get a feel for how things are going we can decide who will come next."

The Promise City School of Moral Values takes the field in their nice clean maroon and white uniforms. Icabod Shackelton take the catcher’s position; 15-year old Grant Porter takes 1st Base; 13-year old Barney Porter takes 2nd Base; Ashley King goes to 3rd Base; 9-year old Becky Eaton takes Shortstop; Rory Hubbard Fuller heads to the pitcher's mound; Doctor James Eaton heads out to center field with accompanied by his sons, with 5-year-old Tad Eaton taking right field and 7-year-old Philby Eaton taking left field. The remaining six uniformed members of that team, ranging in age from five to ten, sit on the bench. 

Elton Hubbard cheers on his grandson and has a wide smile on his face. Kate glances over at the richest man in Promise City who up until now she has never seen with anything but a dour look on his face. She also immediately realizes where that team got the money for the baseball uniforms.   

Nate Caudell says, "Okay Kate, let's start this thing off."  "Alright," Kate said with poorly hidden nerves. She took one of the bats and stepped out toward the plate, then carefully held it as she'd been taught on Saturday.  As she held it up, it occurred to her that this wasn't so different than playing with her brothers in the gardens back home. They hadn't played baseball, but this wasn't really the first time she'd swung at things with what amounted to a large stick. She firmed up her grip, stepped up, and waited for the first pitch.     

The world seems to go in slow motion as the sphere is lobbed in her direction. Kate focuses and concentrates, putting everything she had into the swing. Amazingly the bat makes a connection to the ball, sending it out towards left field. Shortstop Beth Eaton jumps up in an attempt to catch it but the ball is about two inches too high for the girl before it changes its trajectory downward. The outfield was caught unaware of Kate being able to put that much power behind her swing and are too far back to make a catch, the ball bouncing once as Philby Eaton runs forward to grab it.

Kate was almost as shocked as the other team that she had hit. After a seconds pause she dropped the bat and ran toward first base, checking as she neared whether she had time to run for the second.  Philby is slow getting to the ball and Kate makes it safely to second base. The Hoover school all cheer. 

Luke Wagner steps up to the plate next. He misses on his first two swings but connects on the third. The ball heads straight towards second baseman Barney Porter but he flubs the catch, the ball falling out of his glove. He is still too close for Kate to attempt a run to third base, but Luke manages to safely make it to first base.  Richie Baines heads up next but strikes out after three swings. 

Melvin Caudell is next up. He allows Rory Hubbard Fuller to throw eleven pitches at him without attempting to swing at any. Shackelton yells, "What are you daft? Lots of those were good." "Just waiting for the right one" Melvin replies   On the next pitch Melvin swings with all his might. The ball goes sailing far and long, well beyond where James Eaton is standing and a good twenty feet beyond the poles 400 feet away that Judge Isby put out to mark the Home Run line. Melvin turns to Shackelton and says, "That Sir, was the right one."

Kate jogged around the last two bases, then backed off and waited for Luke and Melvin to finish their runs as well. "Well done," she told them both. "That got us off on the right foot."  Cathleen O’Hara strikes out.  Colleen O’Hara misses the first pitch, fouls the second, misses the third, and hits the final pitch.  The ball bounces along the first base line. the first baseman catches the ball and gets Colleen out on a tag play.

The Hoover School takes the field as the other teams heads up to bat. Roberto Tolucca, age nine, heads out to Pitch for the Hoover School. Ashley King steps up to the plate first. On the second pitch he hits a home run.  Icabod Shackelton is next. He is too aggressive and Tolucca manages to strike him out. Grant Porter is next and takes a total of five pitches, two foul balls and three strikes. Barney Porter comes up next and manages another home run. Rory fuller follows and strikes out, the first inning finishing with a score of 3 to 2. 

Ginnie is the lead off batter the next inning and strikes out. Nakomo follows and hits a ball way into the outfield. Doctor Eaton manages to field the ball and get it to Ashley King just as Nakomo slides into third. Judge Isby declares the Indian boy safe.  Roberto Tolucca is the next batter. He hits it near second and Barney Porter tosses the ball to his brother at first, causing him to be out but in the meanwhile Nakomo made it to home, bring in another run. 

They have now gone through the entire rotation and Kate is up again.   Kate fouls out the first ball but hits the second. It bounces to short and Beth Eaton then throws it to first but Kate surprisingly has made it to base first. Luke Wagner is up but has been replaced by Nathan Covington, who strikes out, ending the top of the inning.

James Eaton begins the bottom of the second inning with a home run. His son Tad follows him up but strikes out. Philby Eaton manages a base hit. Ashley King steps up to the plate, starting the rotation again. The Hoover School calls for a pitching change, with Mollie Caudell coming in for Roberto. King gets a good laugh at that, as do Shackelton and Eaton.   Five minutes later neither King or Shackelton are laughing, as they both strike out ending the second inning, the score now Four to Three in favor of the Hoover School.

Hosea Perez has replaced Richie Baines as the next batter. He manages a single. Melvin follows and also manages a single but Perez gets tagged out at second.   Considering that she was trying to teach the children good sportsmanship, Kate did not laugh out loud at Ashley King or the tutor when Mollie struck them out.  Cathleen hit it into the outfield but Doctor Eaton caught it making it two outs. Colleen misses the first swing, and hits the second which goes to Tad Eaton who proceeds to drop it. Melvin makes it home and Colleen makes it to third.  Ginnie is next up, striking out and ending the top of the inning. 

The Porter brothers are the first two batters and Mollie strikes them both out. Beth Eaton is next and hits the ball towards third. The ball is fielded by Colleen who scoops it up and throws a perfect pitch to Melvin who gets it before she reaches the base, ending the inning, the score now 5 to 3.  The next inning starts with Mollie striking out and then Nakomo hitting a triple. It is time for Kate to go up again unless she decides to have somebody else come in at this point for her.

Luis Soares heads up to the plate and manages a single. Nakomo is dying to try to run home on that play but the ball is fielded so quickly by Barney Porter that he realizes he would probably be tagged out and the last thing he wants to do is allow the racist Shackelton to get the Indian out. The next batter for the Hoover Team is Consuela Tolucca, who strikes out. Ginnie is up next but she says she's not on her game and suggest that Rocky take her place. This proves to be a wise substitution as the half-ogre strikes the ball further than the previous home runs, bringing in three more runs.  Melvin is next and hits a double.  Score now 8 to 3, Cathleen strikes, strikes, and is out on a catch.  

The bottom of the fourth should have started with the pitcher Rory Fuller up at bat, but Ashley King steps into the batters box instead, apparently now the new pitcher for his team. Mollie takes delight in striking him out.  James Eaton follows and manages to hit a triple, as the ball fell into the field that Rocky was covering and he is slow to get to it. Tad Eaton then hits a single which brings his father home, the score now 8 to 4.  Philby Eaton then strikes out. Rory Fuller steps in next, indicating that instead of being replaced in the game he and King just switched positions. Mollie strikes him out, ending the fourth inning.

Colleen scores a home run on the first hit.  Now relieved of playing duties Kate became a vocal supporter, cheering on each student as they came up to bat and giving Colleen a big smile as she came back home after her home run.  Ashley King's first pitch to Mollie is straight towards her head. She manages to duck in time. Isby threatens to throw him out of the game. King claims it was an accident so is allowed to continue but warned that it had better not happen again. He manages to strike her out, but no more pitches come near her head. 

Nokomo manages to hit a double. Joanne Covington now goes in as the catcher so it is her place in the lineup. She is struck out. Bert Hoover goes in next and is also struck out, ending the top of the fifth inning.  Icabod Shackelton manages a single. Grant Porter then strikes out for the third time in the game. Barney porter hits a single, bringing Shackelton to second. Becky Eaton is then stuck out, followed by Ashley King who takes three very aggressive swings which Mollie successfully pitches around, the inning ending with a score of 9 to 4.

Meagan O'Hara steps up to the plate, cheered on by the children and brother-in-law. She strikes out. Rocky and Melvin both follow and are also struck out by Ashley King.   The bottom of the sixth inning goes almost as quick. James Eaton manages a single. Tad and Philby Eaton both strike out. Rory Fuller hits a double but it is thrown to third in time for Colleen to catch and tag Doctor Eaton out, ending the inning with a score of 9 to 4.

Cathleen gets out on the first throw.   Colleen gets to second base.  Mollie strikes out. Nakomo gets a double, bringing Colleen home. Caitlin O'Hara is the stuck out, ending the top of the inning. 
The bottom of the seventh begins with Icabod Shackelton being struck out. Grant Porter is pulled from the game, Barney Porter now moved up to 1st Baseman and next in the rotation. He manages to hit a double. 

Ten-year-old Jackie Stevens comes into the game, the first of the six from the bench to do so, as the new 2nd baseman. Mollie manages to strike him out. Becky Eaton should be next in the rotation but her father goes up to the plate instead, apparently now the new shortstop. He hits a triple, bringing Barney Porter Home. Ashley King is up next and Mollie strikes the ball hard to center field just shy of the home run line and is caught by Nakomo, ending the inning with a score of 10 to 5.

Shackleton now in the center field position in the outfield with Jim Eaton at shortstop. Mary O'Hara bunts and successfully makes it to first base due to an error by Barney Porter. Ricardo Huesca is excessively anxious to get into the game and goes in next, striking out. Rocky is next and strikes out. Melvin is next and fouls out on the second pitch with Barney Porter managing to catch it, making the final out. 

Shackelton is up first and is struck out. Troy King, age seven, is sent in from the bench to replace Tad Eaton and manages a single. James Eaton switches positions yet again, now taking his son Philby's place. He manages a single but the ball is fielded to second and Cathleen tags Troy King out. Rory Fuller is up next and strikes out ending the 8th inning, the score still 10 to 5.

Cathleen scored a home run on the first pitch.  Colleen's first hit got caught.  Mollie strikes out yet again.  With the rearrangement of the batting order on the other team to have the adults bat sooner two more bench players are in the outfield, namely 9-year-old Langdon Hudson son of the town baker, and 8-year-old Andrew Hamel. This creates an opportunity for Nakomo who hits it between the youngsters and manages to get to third. Jacob Wagner is next to bat and strikes out, ending the top of the 9th inning.

Nate Caudell approaches Kate and says, "The score is now 11 to 5, how big a risk taker are you? We have seven players in uniform including the littlest ones who haven't played yet. Want to send all of them out?"  Kate says, "I had no intention of sending the smallest ones out at all, but anyone six or older who hasn't had a chance to play yet, let's send them out."  Nate says, "Six and older have all played. How about we send the three five-year-olds into the outfield?"  She replies, "That sounds good to me. Thanks."

The Hoover School takes the field, with Sally Covington, Kellie O'Hara and Julia Baines now heading into the outfield. Nakomo takes the position of catcher.  Catcher Aime North should be the first batter, but an infuriated Ashley King replaces her. He hits what should be a double but it takes longer than usual for the youthful outfield to get it so he makes it to third before the ball is thrown in. 

Barney Porter is next up and hits a single. Jackie Stevens should be next in the rotation but Jim Eaton steps in for him. Mollie manages to strike him out. Andrew Hamel should be next but they send Jim Eaton in yet again. He hits a single which sends home Ashley King.  Ashley King comes back to the plate to bat next. He misses the first pitch. The third one is hit as a bounce between 1st and 2nd and starts to roll into the outfield. Kellie O'Hara charges up and grabs it, throwing it to her sister Colleen at third base as Barney Porter runs by it and Jim Eaton is running towards her. Colleen catches the ball and Jim Eaton stops running as Barney Porter continues towards home plate.

Colleen throws the ball to home plate and Nakomo tags a sliding Barney Porter out. He then throws the ball back to third where Jim Eaton is now running towards again.  Colleen barely misses the ball as it bounces off of her glove.  Eaton rounds third and heads for home.  Cathleen picks up the ball and throws it to home.

Her pitch is high and to the right but Nakomo makes a wild leap and manages to catch it but he lands well outside of the baseline as Eaton runs across the plate. King has now rounded third and is charging towards home plate. Nakomo cannot possibly get back there in time to make the tag but sees that Mollie is running in from the pitchers mound. He throws the ball to her and she tags Ashley King before he reaches the plate, ending the game.  Final score 11 to 7 with the Hoover School winning!


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-one, “A Victory Celebration“, Tuesday June 6th , 1882, 5:00 P.M. *

The Hoover School's bench erupted in cheering after their teacher tagged out the last runner. The children rushed up to hug Mollie still shouting and laughing. Kate was applauding as hard as anyone, but she spared a glance over at the teachers of the Moral Values school and then over to their students. After a few moments she started getting the children organized to shake hands with the opposing team.

Icabond Shackelton storms off before any handshakes can be done but Ashley King makes an effort to organize his team into a single file line to shake hands with the opponents. Doc Eaton gets at the end of that line.  King walks over to Kate and says "Congratulations," extending his hand.  Kate shook his hand and said, "Thank you. And the same to you; your students played a good game," she said sincerely.

Ashley says, "Your team did very well too. Putting that Indian in as your catcher for the last inning is what saved you guys, otherwise instead of him getting you two outs off of my last hit we would have had three runs and the score would now be 11 to 9 with only one out. We'd probably have been able to overtake you."  She replies, "Very possibly. Nakomo is talented, experienced, and a great lover of baseball. And I was willing to risk the lead to let some of the younger children play. They'd have been so disappointed if they hadn't."

He replies, "Yeah, I know what you mean. We probably shouldn't have left either my son Troy or Doc's kids Tad and Philby in as long as we did but they were having too much fun to pull them out. That's probably what really cost us the game.  I'll see you at the meeting tonight Mrs. Kale. The Vigilance Committee won't be meeting until just before then so I'm still not sure what they'll think of your ultimatum. Personally, I'd rather have both Shaw and Escobar on the ticket instead of Watkins but I'm not going to challenge my father on that one."

"Family can make things difficult sometimes; it's wise to choose your battles. Have a good afternoon, Mr. King."  Kate followed the team back over to the bench where many of the parents had gathered around to congratulate their children. "If you'd all like to come over to the school, we've arranged a little party."

They all return to the school along with the families and sponsors. Dorita and Pedro have covered most of the desks with tablecloths and there are vegetables with a salsa dip on some, sliced fruit with a honey dip on others, hot bread and butter on others and bite-sized taco treats on the rest. At Kate's desk in the center is a large punchbowl of lemonade and glasses.

The room was abuzz with happy chatter as the students and their parents enjoyed the party. Kate thanked Dorita and Pedro for setting everything up and knowing exactly what she wanted even when she hadn't.  She got a few moments to speak to Mollie and asked, "Are you alright? That pitch was pretty close."

She laughs, "And it's a damned good thing for his sake that he didn't hit me. Somebody would have wound up lying there unconscious....and it wouldn't have been me. But since brawling isn't the best example to set for our school so it's a good thing he missed."  Kate says, "A very good thing. I had all I could do to keep from laughing when you made your first few pitches. And that was absolute desperation in the last inning. I'm not sure of the rules, but I rather expected Judge Isby to tell them they couldn't be playing that many field positions. 

I feel bad for their students, Mollie. Not only did they not win, and I'm sure they wanted to, I'm fairly certain they weren't getting a party even if they lost. I feel bad that they're exposed to that everyday."   Mollie replies, "You can stop feeling sorry for them. Every child in that school had an opportunity to be a part of this school, and they still do. What they saw today were examples of good sportsmanship and poor sportsmanship. Actions speak louder than words."  Kate says, "They didn't get to choose, their parents did. But don't worry, I won't spend too much time feeling sorry for them." 

Colleen exclaims "This party is so much fun and the game was awesome!"  Kate replies, "And you did very well. You deserve it." Neil Cassidy waits until everybody has their lemonade glasses and then proposes a toast "To the students and teachers of the Niles Hoover Memorial School. Today you proved to the town what a fine group of people you are, who are willing to rise to any challenge put before you. The Committee for Racial Equality is proud to be your sponsor."

The crowd lifted their drinks and joined the toast after which they all mingled together again. Kate knew she should probably say a few words, but Mr. Cassidy had said anything that needed saying and she didn't want a spotlight on her anymore today.   During the party she slipped upstairs and put on her proper clothes for the Association meeting. She chose a particularly demure and feminine dress, perhaps unconsciously attempting to look as different as possible from the woman in the baseball uniform earlier in the day. 

Back downstairs the crowd had begun to thin a bit as evening came on. Kate talked with a few more people, then let Mollie know she was leaving for the Association meeting.  Conrad has arrived at the school and makes his way over to Kate. "That was very impressive Katherine. You should be pleased with how well your students performed. Where did the uniforms come from?"

She answers, "My professeur provided those," she said. "And I'm glad of it. It made the children feel proud of themselves and confident. I'm very proud, although I'd have been just as proud if they'd lost.  I saw you in the crowd before the game. It was nice to know you were there."   Conrad replies, "Well, of course I'm going to support the business venture of yours that keeps you here in town instead of a mile away. And I certainly wouldn't have wanted to miss this chance now to try more of Diorite’s fine cooking."

She says, "You eat Dorita's cooking every day. The only way you haven't tried it before is if she's never cooked it before. I have to go to the Cattleman's Association meeting, would you care to walk me over?"  "I would be happy to my dear," Conrad states as he extends his arm. 

On the way over he says, "The stagecoach arrived a half hour ago with a telegram from my mother. She says that she won't be attending the play, feeling the journey is too long for her to make alone. I'm thinking that we should plan on making a trip to San Francisco once this play and election are over with."  "It would be a long trip for a lady to make by herself. I... It would have to be after the school term ends as well. I can't leave Mollie and Meagan to take care of everything alone.  I would enjoy seeing your home," she said.

Conrad replies, "Good. We'll plan it for then. I'm also thinking that if she isn't coming I might invite my father. It would be the first chance for him to see me act in a starring role. It's rather short notice so I doubt he will be able to come here, and I wouldn't have considered inviting him if my mother were to be present, but....well.....what do you think?"

Kate was quiet for a moment, thinking. "I don't know. I'm sure he'd be interested in knowing what you're doing and about your life. It seems very soon after our visit to see him again, but it's not likely you will be acting again soon. You must decide for yourself, but this opportunity won't come often unless you decide to change professions again."  Conrad replies, "Well, I doubt there will be many opportunities here in Promise City for full-time employment as an actor, and I have no intentions of moving away from you, so I guess that means I'll be sticking with gambling."

"I don't want to be the reason you don't do something you love. I know for now you've been satisfied here, but if you ever want that life again..." Kate paused and looked down. "You should be able to do something that makes you happy."  He replies, "Kate, being with you makes me happier than anything I've ever known."  Kate looked up at him and decided to be quiet for now. I hope the day doesn't come when you regret what you've given up for me. Instead she squeezed his hand and walked a little closer. "I love you too."

The reach the front door of the Cattleman's Association building. He says, "Here you are. I should be heading off to my job at the Long Branch. Good luck with your meeting."  "Good luck with your game," she answered and slipped inside the Cattleman's office, curious to see if Ashley King's mood had improved.   Ashley King is standing with Tempel Morand chatting pleasantly. The person in the room with a foul expression on his face is Ashley's father Anse King. 

Emery Shaw comes up to greet Kate saying, "I hear that congratulations are in order! Your school won the baseball game. I'm not surprised, you've risen to every other challenge put before you."  "There's not much credit to be given to me this time," she smiled. "The children did the work, and Mrs. Caudell came as quite a surprise to our opponents. I was just glad I didn't embarrass myself."

Shaw says, "Well, I'm just sorry that I missed the game. You'll have to let me know when you plan to play again and I'll be sure to be here."  Calvin Oldfield arrives followed by Flint Greymountain, are were the last two members being waited for. 

Anse King heads up to the podium and hits the gavel once. "I'll keep this quick. The Vigilance Committee agreed to your terms. Watkins is off the ballot and both Shaw and that old elf are on it. I don't agree with that decision but I'm not on the Committee. They'll get the paperwork filed tomorrow and announce the Party's ticket in Thursday's newspaper. You've also pushed them as far as they are willing to go so I would suggest that you don't push your luck any further."  He then pounds the gavel again and says, "Meeting Adjourned." He steps away from the podium and says to Oldfield, "Let's go Cal." The two of them exit together.

"Well that was... abrupt," she said to Mr. Shaw. "I guess I have more free time this evening than I'd planned on."  Shaw lowers his voice so that Ashley won't overhear and says, "Your second victory against the King's today. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth, just be happy for the result. Shall we head over to the Lucky Lady?"

"Certainly." Kate took the gentleman's arm and kept her voice down as well. "I am disappointed not to have Mr. Martin on the ticket. He's a friend of mine and I have confidence that he can do the job and wants to do the job." Shaw says, "Well, from what I heard he and Ashley King had some type of disagreement, after which the Vigilance Committee wanted no part of him."  

She says, 'That's a shame; Chester hasn't mentioned it to me. Although after their compromise on the matter of Bill Watkins, yourself, and Mr. Escobar I doubt they would have been willing to take Mr. King off their ticket. I don't imagine Bill Watkins is a happy man tonight."  As they arrive at the Lucky Lady Shaw replies, "No, I can't imagine that he is. But then again, my life doesn't revolve around his happiness. Have you eaten yet Mrs. Kale?"

She states, "I haven't, beside the snacks we had after the game. We threw a little party for the students."  Shaw checks his gun with Thom at the door and escorts Kate over to one of the smaller two-person tables near the stage. The place isn't very busy yet with only eight customers, four of whom are at Tony Lucky's table waiting for the gambler to arrive and start his day. Harry Rote walks over to take their drink orders. 

Shaw says, "That sounds good. And could you ask Maria to come over here, I'd like to ask her about some food as well. Scotch and water for me Mr. Rote. Mrs. Kale?"   She says, "Just tea Harry, thank you."  "Alright Kate," Harry said and headed off for the kitchen to get Maria.   She says, "I haven't been back out to the ranch in a couple days, but I'm already feeling much better about how secure we are. This association is an excellent idea. How are things going out at your place?"

He replies, "My children appear to have things under control down at the Lazy-S ranch, and my man Tim Kiplin's there too and he ran the place during the two years that I was away in the war. I'm not worried about it other than hearing about rustlers again." Maria arrives and the table. Shaw engages her in a long conversation in Spanish. She heads back into the kitchen and he replies, "Food should be on its way out soon. Maria's making you something special to celebrate your victory. She says Dorita shouldn't have all the fun."

"Sometimes I can't believe she and Dorita aren't related," Kate laughed. "Now that there's no one to overhear, I have to admit I greatly enjoyed winning that game. I know they proposed the game for the express purpose of showing us up and putting a spoke in their wheel gives me deep satisfaction. Small of me, I know, but there it is."

Shaw replies, "Not small at all. You should take pride in your students' accomplishments. The only reason I'm willing to work with the Vigilance Committee at all on this is election is to keep Fisk and his cronies out. It doesn't mean I'm all that fond of any of them. I'm curious now who they'll run for their third Council position with Watkins out, Derek Avery on his way off their Committee and Frank Condon on the ballot as mayor. That was the main reason I wanted Watkins out, with Eaton and Zeb Cook they would have made a solid three-person majority so the other councilmen would never be able to get anything passed that they disapproved of. 

The paper indicated they talked to Dennis Winston but he's already showed that he won't march to their drumbeat so it probably won't be him either. Morgan Condon's a possibility, but he's more radical than his brother. Oh well, I guess we'll just have to wait until Thursday's paper to find out."

She says, "I just hope that after this is all over I can live with the results. I remember some of the things the Vigilance Committee was trying to get done. Mandatory long sleeves and high necklines? We live in Arizona Territory! I'm not going to pass our from heat exhaustion because the sight of a little skin bothers them, and I'm certainly not going back to riding sidesaddle in a dress.  Hopefully they'll have to take on a more moderate candidate, someone who could bring the two extremes together. But I wouldn't be surprised to see them pull someone from their school. I pray not that Shackelton."

Shaw replies, "I get the impression that he and Mrs. King prefer to take a lower profile position to spew their hatred from. I doubt they'll propose a female candidate, given Watkin's attitude towards women participating in the democratic process."   "Well, I have an attitude toward Mr. Watkins participating in the democratic process," Kate said, "so I guess we're even. 

I have to wonder about his wife. If my husband had stood up and said only human male landholders did any work, I'd have told him he could cook his own dinner, clean his own rooms and wash his own clothes while I basked in my life of ease eating sweets. He'd learn fairly quickly that 'woman's work' is work." She stopped and turned red. "I apologize, that was hardly helpful. 
I don't think there are many women considering running. Certainly not myself; I already have too much on my plate."

Shaw replies, "Actually I was reading in the paper that Vera Blake has decided to run. Good for her, she'd make a very good council member. She's been the driving force behind both her restaurant and livery stable since it was built, she just lets her husband Austin take the showy stuff. She's also starting to get bored now so a town position would be just the thing for her."

"How novel it would be to be bored," Kate said just a bit wistfully. "Mrs. Blake would be excellent. I imagine once you have a business up and running smoothly you might look for other challenges. I'm going to have to start looking for a way to sell the trained horses from the ranch, Mrs. Blake could be a good place to start. 

I still need to talk to Judge Isby about making sure everyone understands how to fill out the ballots. We don't want to embarrass anyone who has difficulty reading English, so instead of offering tutoring in the basics of the language it was suggested be have a few informational sessions about the ballots."

Shaw replies, "Well, candidate registration ends on Friday evening, after that we'll all know who is running so the Judge can make the ballots up them."  Maria brings out the food, a honey-glazed leg of lamb served on a bed of rice with sliced carrots on the side and a freshly-baked loaf of a honey-wheat bread. Shaw says, "I have beef so often out at the ranch that I wanted something other than steak."

"Who could object to this?" Kate asked, breathing deep and enjoying the smell of the lamb. "And that bread looks divine. Thank you, Maria, this is lovely.  Sonoma has us raising chickens, geese, and sheep so we'll have plenty beside beef to enjoy. What I really miss is seafood. In Boston fresh seafood is everywhere.  Don't you miss spending time out at your ranch? You seem to me someone who enjoys doing and being busy."

Chumbley enters the Lucky Lady and bounces over to the table that Kate and Shaw are at. He says,"Mrs. Kale, you're just who I was looking for. I should have today's paper out in the next hour or two. Eight pages have already been printed and Josiah is printing off pages five and eight right now. I still have some space on pages six and seven and wanted to get some quotes from you for a story about today's ball game. I already have quotes from Shakelton. 

Chumbley takes out his notebook and reads "That half-elf chicken-thief boy was their best player. He wasn't even going to that school until after we challenged them to the game, just started yesterday. I suppose that we could have gone out and tried to find a ringer too, but that would have been cheating." Chumbley looks up, "Would you care to comment on that?"

Kate says, "Priestess Florencia approached me about enrolling Nakomo in school on Saturday after she learned he would be staying with her for at least several weeks. It was certainly fortunate for us that he started in time to participate, but it is the same good fortune that gave us Mrs. Caudell who has only been here a little more than a week herself.  Every player was important today," she finished, resisting the urge to add that at least they didn't stop letting the children play at all when they grew frustrated at the end.

Chumbley says, "All write. I'll print that. Shackelton also had one other comment about the schools. Let me see...." Chumbley looks over his notes, "The main contrast between the schools is exhibited right in the names. Ours is the Promise City School for Moral Values, meaning that we place morality first and foremost in our curriculum. Their school, on the other hand, is named for a liquor distributor whose supported the saloons that promoted gambling, excessive drink and prostitution. The owner of that school is herself a tavern wench who is often seen in the company of a crooked gambler." 

Chumbley looks up and says, "I'm not planning to print that quote but thought you'd want to know what that bigot was going around saying."   She states, "Thank you Mr. Chumbley, I appreciate that you aren't printing that. Those who know me would know better than to believe it but those who don't," she shrugged. Then she reached over and gently took the pencil from his hand. 

"Off the record, Mr. Shackelton is very lucky that I don't play the games he does. Otherwise instead of Katherine Kale, widow, schoolteacher and rancher, he would be dealing with Katherine Seagram Kale, daughter of a prominent Boston business man, possessor of the finest education a woman can receive in a world that will not allow her into college, classical pianist, and personal friend to Ralph Waldo Emerson, Walt Whitman, Professor Pickering, and so many others it would take too long to name them. 

And if they think they can bring money to bear, as they proved by their stunt with the uniforms, they haven't seen anything. But I have chosen to live here on my own talents. I may someday choose to tap into the money that is mine, but not until I know I could support myself and Ginnie without it or until the good I could do with it outweighs my personal preference. 

As for what Mr. Shackelton thinks our school stands for, we both know actions speak louder than words. There were examples of good and bad sportsmanship on the field today, and it was the adults of the Moral Values School who demonstrated the later."  Chumbley replies, "Don't worry, that will be in the story, at least the part about the bean ball thrown at Mrs. Caudell."  She says, "Yes, that was out of line. But I was relieved that it didn't happen again."  Chumbley states, Probably afraid that Isby would throw him out of the game, or maybe even throw him in jail. That wouldn't do too well for his election campaign."   Kate laughed. "Indeed it would not." 

She handed him his pencil back and added. "You can print this. The children of the School for Moral Values should be congratulated on playing a wonderful game. It was our lucky first inning that got us ahead, but things were quite evenly matched afterward. If we were to continue these matches, I imagine each team would win about half the time."   He says, "Okay, I'll print that. I imagine they'll either be wanting a rematch right away or not at all."   

Kate answers, "You're right about that. I didn't mind it, but it was rather distracting. I'd like to get back to the business of educating. I think the children will be playing a lot of ball at their recess from now on, though." He says, "As well they should. It's a great game. Something like that could even grow to become a national pasttime."  She replies, "I couldn't say about that. Sports aren't one of my interests to tell the truth. But as long as the children are having a good time I'm all for it."  "Very good. Well, I must be off. I've a paper to write." Chumbley hurries away and out the door.  Shaw and Kate continue to dine in peace.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-two, “Unexpected conversations“, Tuesday June 6th , 1882, 7:00 P.M. *

Tony Lucky arrives and begins his game. Clarisse Townsend soon arrives to begin her full-time job as singer at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon.  Kate shivered a bit when Tony Lucky arrived. "I'm glad I'm only a tavern wench a couple nights a week now. The less time I spend around that man the better." 

They continued to chat until the meal was nearly gone and Maria was bringing out sweet pastries filled with nuts and honey. "How come the rest of the associations didn't come for drinks tonight? I suppose it didn't seem like much of a meeting."  Shaw says, "With rustlers in the area most of them wanted to get back to their ranches. Their loss, I'll take a quiet dinner with a pretty lady over guarding cows any night."

She replies, "It's always a pleasure to have a chance to talk with you, Mr. Shaw. You've been such a help, and I somehow feel free to really speak my mind. That's always a relief.  And I think we know one another well enough to drop the formality. My name is Katherine, or Kate if you prefer."  He answers, "Very well, but you must call me Emery. After meeting your father I'd say that your comfort level with me could have to do with the fact that I may remind you of him. He and I are of similar age and temperament, plus we both fought in the war, put our families as our top priorities, and have grown successful businesses on our own."

She says, "Perhaps. You do certainly seem to be cut from the same cloth. Except the German accent.  The difference is sometimes I don't want Papa to see the parts of me that want to lash out at people like Dr. Eaton and Icabod Shackelton. But you'll forgive me my little foibles, won't you?"  He laughs, "Well, since I share the same sentiments I would say that I have to." 

As they are finishing up the meal Shaw says, "Well, I was thinking of playing some cards this evening. Are Mr. Kane or Mr. Cook expected?"   She replies, "One or the other I'm sure. They wouldn't leave the place with just Mr. Lucky for the night. They both have a stake in the place now, after all.  They usually start around eight o'clock."

Other patrons begin to arrive. Tuesday nights are typically not all that busy, but by 8:00 PM there are close to twenty patrons. Back when the building was smaller that would have made the place look full, but with the expanded room it still appears to be half empty.   Job Kane arrives and many of his regulars gather to join him. Emery Shaw heads over to play.  Clarisse takes to the stage and begins to sing her first set of music to the piano playing of Harry Rote.

Kate sat and listened to Miss Townsend for a while, at loose ends as to what to do with herself now. Eventually she wandered out of the saloon and back toward the El Parador to listen to the music there.  She heads south on Allen Street. As she is passing by the office of Doctor James Eaton she hears the door open and he calls out, "Mrs. Kale, do you have a minute?"

She turned and looked back. "Yes," she said, confusion obvious in her voice. "Is there something I can help you with?"  He says, "Yes, a word with you if that is acceptable, in private."  "Of course." Kate stepped into the Doctor's office and allowed him to close the door behind her. She didn't move far into the room. "How can I help you?"  Doctor Eaton says, "This rivalry between the two schools cannot continue, at least during the next two weeks. We should have a united front against this so-called Freedom Party."

"Doctor," Kate said sincerely, "As far as I am concerned there is no rivalry. I may disagree with the philosophies the school is based on but I have no ill wishes toward it. I would far rather be left in peace to educate the children placed into my care.  Two weeks ago there was no school here, now there are two. So much the better. And believe it or not, I find the Freedom Party as vile as you likely do."

He states, "I do believe that. I heard a rumor that Adair once tried to set fire to that Saloon you work at. Mrs. Kale, I am glad to hear that you feel this way. Look, I'll work on Shackelton to get him to calm down. Please don't do anything to incite him further. You may want to talk to Miss Townsend too, she has Mrs. King's ear."

She says, "I'm afraid you'll have to tell me what it is that incites Mr. Shackelton. My very existence seems to do that. I admit, the day the school opened I quite purposely offended him and I'm not proud of it. Other than that I don't know how I've offended him.  And what would you have Miss Townsend tell Mrs. King? I know the lady's voice carries weight, but I don't know how involved with things she really is."

Doctor Eaton says, "She's the financing behind it, just as Cassidy is for your school and Shaw and Morand are for your Cattleman's Association. Money carries weight Mrs. Kale. But as long as her precious Ashley wins as Marshal she should be happy. Look, none of them know we're having this conversation. I would appreciate it if it stays that way."  She says, "I don't think I'd have a chance to tell them, even if I wanted to. I'm glad to find you are perhaps more moderate-minded that I would have guessed.   You didn't say how I could avoid aggravating Mr. Shackelton."

He states, "Mrs. Kale, this conversation needs to end now. I am not going to tell you Shackelton's secrets, just stay out of his way and don't let him bait you.  As for my mindset, I was a military man. I saw more death and destruction than you can imagine, but at least a military lifestyle had order. This community, it is chaos incarnate. Drunkenness, lawlessness, murderers being given badges. Mrs. King wishes to introduce civilization and law to this town and I wholeheartedly support that objective."

She answers, "I didn't want to know his secrets, just what I could do to avoid crossing him. I will just continue on trying to avoid him.  I would like to see more law here and civilization as well. But there is a balance to be struck between law and individual choices. I just fear Mrs. King's methods may be more extreme than necessary to achieve her goals. But I do not know her personally, so I could be wrong.   I'll be on my way, now, unless there was anything else?"  

Eaton says, "No, that is all. I should be getting back to my family. Goodnight Mrs. Kale." "Good night, Doctor," Kate said and slipped back outside. Her thoughts were busy as she finished her interrupted walk to the El Parador. For a moment there she'd had some hope for the Doctor, and perhaps there was still some cause for that.

Kate wandered distractedly into the El Parador. She looked to see who was there, and thought briefly of joining the musicians until she remembered that the piano was no longer there, even though it had been temporarily moved back for the wedding reception. With a sigh she sat down to listen for a little while until it was time to go home.  

For the two days after the wedding, Jake seemed ill at ease. It seemed to start during the actual wedding celebration and contrary to expectations he left early after giving the happy couple his best wishes. He made appearances at the Lucky Lady and pretended to help with chores but mostly stayed at home sitting on the porch. Sometimes with a cup of black coffee and other times with a glass of whiskey but always just watching the street. He seemed to take no interest in the politics that everyone else found so fascinating and compelling. 

He would chat amicably with anyone who stopped by but did not prolong conversations or go out on visits with the exception of Al Brower. He and Al spent a good hour or so chatting on Jake's porch. "I'll see you at the Lady Wednesday night Al." Jake gave him a friendly handshake and a warm pat on the arm.  Al bids him a fond goodnight, thanking Jake for listening to his woes about loosing his recent love, Madge Duprey. Al says he will wander back to the Comque to check on how the new temporary singer Josie Marcus. He says that Pierre is currently off in Tombstone looking for a permanent replacement. 

At around 8:00 PM on Tuesday evening Jake is still sitting on his porch when Miss Darla Peacock joins him. After a few minutes of small talk she says, "Well, we found a buyer for our saloon. The new man from Tombstone, Harlan Porter, plans to open up an Apothecary shop at that location. We'll finalize the purchase tomorrow late morning.”   Jake replies, "Splendid news. Congratulations." 

She suggests, “Why don't Michael George and I meet with you and your partners tomorrow for lunch to make our plans going forward and decide what type of announcement to put in the newspaper."   "It is a date then, we will see you for lunch at the Lucky Lady," he responds with a smile.   At the mention of the word partners, Jake has a little internal twinge. Ruby is who knows where and Hoover is dead. He decides not to invite the Hoover boy, that would raise too many questions with Peacock. Looks like it is just Jake and Job for lunch with Darla and George.  After Darla Peacock leaves, Jake walks to the saloon and asks Job Kane to meet them for lunch tomorrow as Darla had suggested. 

Minerva had spent the last few days in training with the other priests. At the end of each day she drags herself home and dutifully swallows the food that Nakomo places in front of her before she tumbles into her lonely bed. Thank the gods for sending Nakomo here. I don't know how I would manage without him.   

Luna, sensing her mistress's return, flies through the window, lands on the bed and coo's softly seeking her attention. Minerva smiles weakly and raising her hand scratches the bird between the shoulder blades. "Ah Luna, I know you miss Maska, sorely. I too feel the sharp knife of loneliness in my heart. Some days the pain is unbearable. It seems that they have been gone a long time and I am becoming uneasy." and physically and emotionally exhausted from the days labors she is unable to hold back the tears as she holds her pillow and wishes for Nanuet's safe return.

Mornings were taking on a comforting familiarity for Kate. Wake after the sun had fully crossed the horizon, dress and arranger her hair, and go down to the kitchen for breakfast with Ginnie. Sometimes it was just things that could be cut up and eaten, sometimes Kate cooked the few simple things she knew how. Maybe eggs with fried potatoes and bacon. They would eat together and talk about the coming day, and then it was off into the schoolroom to begin the day.

Winning the baseball game the day before was great for the self confidence of the entire class. Mollie initiated a discussion at the start of class on the importance of good sportsmanship and other virtues.   

Nakomo makes his way to the school. He is a bit nervous but refuses to let it show. He holds his head up high and enters the school. Looking around he notices that many of the students have already gathered. He spies an empty seat near the back of the room and sits.

Ginnie slides up to Nakomo "you look like your going to throw up on your shoes relax I figured that you would be a mess so I asked Ma'am Kate if I could give you the entrance exam I'm working on. I'm developing it so I can set the program that will work best for you or any new students that we get as people are likely to be coming and going on and off. You know fill the holes but not make you do things you know how to over and over again. so relax lets head over here I have everything we'll need and no chance to embarrass yourself before you know what your doing. it will also give you some time to see how the school works after all we need to stick together.

Nakomo bristles at the implication that he is nervous enough to throw up on his boots but is secretly relieved to see a friendly face.  "I am not going to be sick. I was just waiting for instructions."  He follows her to a spot where he can take the exam. "I hope that this school will be more than reading and writing. That is ALL we did at the white man school I attended before I joined the Yavapai"

"The school is set up with a lot of reading and writing with math and science too that's what we do in the morning. The afternoon is different from most other schools as there are individual study opportunities. In the morning you'll be placed in a class where your skills lie in that area that's why you'll see lots of different age groups doing the same thing and the kids change groups as they grab the concepts. That's one of the really good thing about having three teachers they each can work on a level and if kids miss a class they don't have to worry as much about not being able to keep up at birthing time or harvest and they can advance as quickly as they get the information. 

In the afternoon there are classes to help kids if they are having real trouble with something or have missed a bunch of time so they don't fall to far behind. Where I don't think the priestess is going to let you skip school very often you'll likely be able to go in a different direction.   

The afternoon is set aside for independent study on specific subjects I've been recently using my time to analyze the astronomical patterns earth power lay lines and correlate the findings with the stone circles that were built centuries ago.”  "Nakomo brightens. " I really like science and math. They didn't teach a lot of science at my old school, but this doctor that I used to hang around, taught me a lot of science, mostly the healing sciences though. 

Ginnie says, “I have some fairly unorthodox beliefs when it comes to a connection between astronomy and lay lines and magic but for now I'm just working on the functionality of the two in connection and trying to analyze the connection between solar and earth based magic and tapping the conjunction between the two.  I'm sure that if you have a particular interest there will be a way to explore it possibly without tons of reading and writing although I really don't understand why you wouldn't like it."

"Huh? the functionality of the two connections?" Nakomo scratches his head in confusion. "and I didn't say that I didn't like reading and writing, just that I was hoping there would be more to this school than just that. Sounds like there is. um, Maybe we should do that test now. He says changing the subject.

Hannah Milford brings lunch over for the teachers at noontime and offers then congratulations for the previous day's game.   "Thank you very much, and thank you for this," Kate said gesturing toward the lunch. "I got my eyes opened just a bit yesterday. I've never been much for sport but it really seems to have made the children feel good."

Hannah replies, "Yes, it was so good to see all of the children out there playing." She turns to Mollie and says, "And that was amazing Mrs. Caudell, where did you learn to throw a ball like that?" Mollie replies, "Back in North Carolina. My husband's school had a team that I pitched on."  "I imagine having two active boys kept you playing as well," Kate added. "Not many boys are lucky enough to have mothers who get out and play with them like you did."

The ladies continued to chat and after a short time Kate asked, "I wonder if you might do us another favor. We'd like to have different kinds of foods for snacks for the children so they can be exposed to foods they aren't used to. I wonder if you might be interested in bringing something in some day? The school foots the bill, of course."

Hannah indicates that she would be happy to. Mollie says, "Mrs. Milford, I am not much of a cook myself but I could get you some recipes from my home in North Carolina if you would like to try some of them out on the children." Hannah indicates she would be interested in that.  "Wonderful," Kate smiled. "From the first time we spoke about the school you have been supportive, Mrs. Milford. I'm very grateful, not everyone has been as generous as you."   Hannah departs and the students return for the afternoon session.

Wednesday morning Jake is up with the sun, having had no reason to stay up late the previous night. He dresses leisurely, takes breakfast at the El Parador, speaks for a short while with Pedro and then Dorita before getting his horse. Trusting it will give him some focus, he collects up some weapons and heads out to the desert for shooting practice. 

Afterwards, he cleans and oils his weapons meticulously, changes clothes and arrives at the Lucky Lady ten minutes before noon. He walks towards the bar to get a drink, but changes his mind halfway there instead taking a seat at the back of the saloon to wait for the others. He removes a deck of cards from his silver case and practice some fancy shuffle tricks with them.

Job Kane is soon to arrive. Jake notes that his business partner looks tired. Darla Peacock and her fiancé Michael George then arrive and join the two of them. Darla says, "Well, it's done. Peacock's Saloon is no more and our bank accounts are now considerably richer. How would you gentlemen like to proceed with our employment here?"

Jake states, "I do not see any reason to wait for the newspaper advertisement, you both can start tonight. We can get Chumbly the words today and it will run in his next edition. Job, Harry and myself will show you all around and how we do things. Probably not much different than you would expect. Michael, you can start at the same time as the other barkeeps every day. Darla, we start the poker games after dinner between seven and eight. If you have players you can begin earlier if you like. Job, anything else?"   Job says, "I think that about covers it. The house gets twenty-percent of your winning. And we will loan you up to $ 200 if there is a night that you fall short and ever need more money for the night. Please don't pass that on to Tony Lucky, that offer doesn't extend to him." 

Jake says, "Darla have you decided what nights besides Thursday, Friday and Saturday you will personally deal? George, I assume you will work the same nights, you can work more if you care to and increase your earnings."  She replies, "Well since I'm starting on Wednesday let's say Wednesday through Saturday to start. Michael and I haven't been outside of Promise City in over a year so having a few days off in a row will let us finally see things I've always wanted to like the Grand Canyon."

"Splendid," Jake replies. "The Lucky Lady is proud to announce that Miss Darla Peacock will be joining the staff as the lead Faro dealer. Miss Peacock is looking forward to seeing her familiar players and greeting new ones. The Lucky Lady is also pleased to welcome Mr. Michael George behind the bar. Stop by and help us welcome them both." Jake taps his lips, "How is that for the newspaper? I figure I can give half pint an interview too for some free publicity."

"That would be just fine Mr. Cook," is Darla's response. Maria brings them out lunch, beef tips over rice with chopped carrots on the side and freshly baked bread.   While they are eating the saloon is invaded by priests, as Minerva enters in the company of her Bishop Costas Papandraus, his aide Demitrius Theopopulos, a tall thin human with enough of a point to his ears to suggest some Elvan lineage, and a female dwarf in priest garb. They all have a seat at another table and order lunch. The Bishop asks about wine and Harry Rote is sent over the table where he rattles off their choices and a very good bottle is chosen.

The pass lunch with friendly chat. Jake makes an attempt to learn something about George while they do so.    When lunch is done, Darla and Michael excuse themselves and make some polite conversation about seeing them all tonight. Jake eyes the table where Minerva and the other priests are sitting, not sure whether he wants to speak to them or not. Instead he asks Job, "Why are you so tired partner? You look like I usually do in the morning." Jake chuckles. "Except maybe not so hung over."

Job says, "It's my woman Bernice. She won't come here and she told me not to go to Wilcox anymore either. Looks like it's over between us."  Jake hesitates a moment, wondering if it is better that his partner does not know, wondering if he is better off losing his woman but staying out of the potential hazards. No, he decides, it goes against the core of his beliefs. "Did Tomlinson or Harker talk to you about the Turner family history? Did they tell you Mortimer Turner may still be alive?"  Job will have to make his own decision.

"Mortimer...is alive." Job's poker face completely breaks. "Well, I guess that explains it then. She's back with her husband. Honestly Jake, I didn't know. I'm not like Tony, I would have never gone for a married woman."  Jake allows Job to finish. "Nobody is going to compare you to Tony Lucky. So neither Harker or Tomlinson spoke with you after they spoke with me. Mierde." Jake takes a deep breath and then says, "Come upstairs." 

They find an empty room and close the door. "This is difficult to explain. If Harker and Tomlinson are correct, Mortimer is not really alive, but not really dead in the traditional sense." Looking at Job's confused expression Jake once again mutters, "Mierde." He then grabs a chair and sits on it backwards with his arms folded across the wooded slotted back. "Sit down partner, this is going to take a few minutes." 

Jake reminds Job of the story of Colin Turner, retells the key points and then goes on to recount what Tomlinson and Harker told him. "So you see, your woman's husband does not fall neatly into a legal category of which I am aware. I do not believe there has been a ruling on whether or not a marriage is still considered intact if your spouse becomes a vampire. I would wager that is not your foremost concern."

Job says, "No, it is not. I think I'll head over to the Arizona Territorial Office and talk to Mr. Tomlinson about this. I'd hate to leave with Ruby away too but If I decide to head up to Wilcox for a few days can you cover for me?"  Jake says, "Not to worry, you already did the same for me. Have a care though and avoid doing something rash."  

Job sarcastically comments, "Nothing rash? Good idea Jake, I'll follow your example."  "Job, my friend," Jake replies with good humor, "some people are meant to be a good example, I suspect I am just going to settle for being a frightful warning.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-three, “Future Work“, Wednesday June 7th , 1882, 2:00 P.M. *

Jake stands and tells Job, "If you decide to go, come back and tell me. If you are fool enough to be like me at least let me tell you what works and what does not when fighting those monsters."  Job tells Jake he will do that. They head back downstairs. 

As their body language now indicates that the conversation has ended they are approached by Bishop Costas Papandraus. He asks, "Hello gentlemen, might I have a word with the two of you in private?"  Jake glances back at the stairs he had just descended with a sigh and says, "My pleasure." He leads the bishop back up, "You think there is anyone waiting after you that needs to speak to me in private? If there was you could send the up so I do not have to keep going up and down these stairs." 

Back in the room the he and Job had just vacated, Jake offers the bishop a seat before taking one for himself. "What is on your mind?"  The Bishop explains, "I have been authorized by Hulda Hoover, Burt's mother, to broker the sale of the boy's share of the Lucky Lady. I have already met with Attorney Berg and the other potential buyer has raised their offer to $ 1,800 but the buyer's attorney Elihu Upton hinted that they might be willing to go higher." 

Jake grimaces and shakes his head. "It is a fine thing to get the most money for the boy. It is what Niles wanted so the boy deserves it. Nothing good can come from this secret buyer nonsense though. What kind of partner needs to keep themselves hidden?" Jakes expression quickly turns more serious. "Either we are being played the fool to up the price to the boy, or someone whose motives are not pure wants a share here."  

The Bishop says, "I can assure you sir that the mother's motives are pure. She is away in seminary school now studying to become a Priestess. That is why she is unable to handle the matter directly herself and asked me to broker it for her. I can show you her telegram if you doubt my word."   Jake says, "I was not questioning the sellers motives, nor yours. I am questioning those of the other interested party in purchasing his share." 

Jake turns to Job Kane, "I am tempted to let it go and make the new partners life miserable, since we can outvote them anyway. Only tempted mind you." Turning back to the Bishop, "I am willing to add $100 to that offer and not inclined to let the share go to a faceless partner. Job and I can figure out how we split that later, I am willing to fund the whole amount if he does not wish to take on a greater share."

Job says, "Jake and I can handle that, but I agree, let's not lose this place to some unknown person, although I suspect that I do know who this mystery buyer may be. He failed in his attempt to burn the place down so now he wants to destroy it from within."   Jake says, "I had a similar thought, but no proof behind it so I have not said his name aloud either."  Job interjects "If it was anybody we'd want to work with they'd have approached us directly." 

Jake turns back to the bishop. "Sorry if I seem perturbed by this matter. Niles Hoover was a fine man, and I am happy to see his nephew get a generous price for his share. I am unhappy that someone less scrupulous is taking the opportunity to attempt to ruin what we, with Niles help, have built here. But that is not your problem, you have our improved offer."

"Thank you sir." The Bishop departs. Once he is gone Job breathes a sigh of relief and says, "I was worried for a minute there when he said that he wanted to talk to us in private. Top church man for the territory, I figured it had to be bad news. Never would have figured him for wanting to talk to us about buying a saloon."

Jake replies, "I cannot say that I ever received good news from church officials wanting to talk to me in private in the past. Nor have I ever had a bishop make me an offer on a saloon before. It is a might strange, why not delegate it to one of his lackeys? Perhaps I am just too suspicious. Still..." Jake slowly scratches his chin a few times lost in thought before he continues, "Shall we go down and see who wants to speak with me in private next." The gloom has past and Jake once more wears his cocky smile.

Much to Jake's delight there are no further people downstairs who are seeking an audience with him. Job heads out on his errand to the Arizona Territorial Offices.  After Job left, Jake handled the newspaper business with Chumbley. He also spent a little time wandering about town to see what was happening for himself. He spent the balance of the afternoon at the Lady Lucky before returning home to dress for the evening. 

The afternoon passed swiftly for Kate and at the end of the day the children went laughing outdoors back to their homes. As usual the three teachers spent another half- hour cleaning up and discussing the day. Once the other ladies had left Kate decided to go over to the livery thinking she might catch Mrs. Blake there.  She got her handbag and walked over in the late afternoon sunshine.

Kate recognizes one of the two young men working in the livery this afternoon as one of the men who helped her save the buggy from the O.K. Corral in Tombstone and assumes that he found employment here after his other employer burned down.   He says that Mrs. Blake is over at the Hotel. She heads around, pondering why they never changed the name of Drover's Hotel to Drover's Restaurant when they expanded the one-story structure into a larger single-room restaurant by taking out the guest rooms.

Kate stepped inside the Restaurant and looked for Mrs. Drover. It was only a moment before the lady herself came bustling forward.   "Good afternoon, Mrs. Blake," Kate said pleasantly. "I wonder if you might have a few minutes for some business?"   

Vera Blake looks unusually nervous and her cheeks turn red as three men emerge from the back room. One is he husband Austin Blake and beside him are Al Brower and Pierre Jaquet. Austin has what appear to be a set of blueprints in his hands. As they exit the room Austin is saying "...materials become available, should be in..." He then stops abruptly when he notices Kate. Al and Pierre both quickly state, "Good afternoon Mrs. Kale" as they make their exit from the building.

"Good afternoon, gentlemen," Kate nodded as they passed.  "I've never seen two men who looked more as if I'd caught them with their hands in the cookie jar," Kate said lightly. "The town seems to be growing by leaps and bounds lately, doesn't it?"   "Yes it does," Vera Blake states. "What can I do for you Mrs. Kale?"

Kate says, "Two things. Firstly, I'd like to pay for the storage of my little buggy through the end of the month. Eventually I'd like to move it out to the ranch but not until I'm more comfortable with our security. We already lost one in the fire in Tombstone. Secondly, I wanted to talk a little horse business if you're willing. I find myself with an abundance of horses and I have some ideas that might benefit us both."

Kate paid for the storage, wishing Mrs. Blake would relax. It was obvious they were expanding in connection with the Comique and were embarrassed since she worked for the competition. And probably worried they had lost their element of surprise. As far as Katherine was concerned there was plenty of room for everyone and there was no reason to look so guilty. 

"With the fire in Tombstone our population is expanding, and I imagine quite a few people need horses, which I have. But I don't have a system set up to get the animals to the people who need them. Which is why I'm here. I'd far rather provide your livery with horses than be in competition."

Vera calls her husband over and Kate repeats her offer. He says, "Well, that would have some advantages. Your ranch is much closer to town than some of the others are. But it is probably premature to have that discussion until after I've gone out there and taken a look at the animals and how they are being fed, raised and trained."

"Absolutely," Kate said. "I'd be glad to take you out and give you a tour and show you what we're doing. Some of the horses already had some training so I've just tried to refine that. The mustangs though, have had no other training but mine. My husband ran a livery in Boston and I learned from him. I can take you out any day after school lets out or on Saturdays or Sundays."

Austin says, "That sounds fine. How about Sunday after church?"  She says, "That's fine. I'll meet you outside the church after the service then."  Kate turned back to Vera and said, "Mrs. Blake, I heard a rumor that you were running for a council position. I'd be pleased to hear it was true."

She exclaims, "A rumor? I put an advertisement in one of last week's papers announcing it. Doesn't anybody read that rag? Don't tell me that I wasted my money! Thanks for your support, I know I can count on the Wells Fargo crew and my regular customers for their votes but need to expand that if I hope to get elected. Helen Barker has offered to manage my 'campaign', just waiting for all of the candidates to be registered before she starts, so I guess word will really be spreading around soon."

"In this town, I consider everything to be a rumor until I hear it for myself. A legacy of Mr. Baxter's defunct paper, I suppose," Kate laughed. "I believe you'll do very well and I won't be at all surprised when you win a seat. With so many candidates at one extreme or another it's good to have someone with good sense running. One last bit of business and then I'll let you get back to yours," Kate said, then went on to describe the food tasting they were setting up on a weekly schedule for the children and asked if she would be interested. 

"This is a little farther away, but we intend to give the children a chance to see what kinds of careers there are in a town like Promise City and how the businesses really work. It probably won't be for several months, but I wonder if you might consider giving some of the older students a tour of your business and talk to them about what's involved in running a restaurant and a livery. Just something to think on; I don't need an answer now."

Vera says, "That sounds great, sure I'd be happy to help your school out. I also wouldn't mind having some of your teenagers to help out around here if any of them need after school jobs."  "I'll let the students know. Thank you." 

Kate shook hands with both of them and said good afternoon. Much as she hated to do just exactly what the Blakes were afraid she was going to do, she would have to warn Job and Jake about their upcoming competition. But it wasn't urgent. She went over to the El Parador and pestered Dorita for a while as she nibbled on whatever was at hand.

After school on Wednesday Nakomo makes his way home swinging his school books and humming a quiet tune. He feels that school is going really well and is enjoying the challenges put before him. He has a bounce in his step as he walks through the door. Luna is the only one home to greet him. She is sleeping on her perch, her head tucked under her wing when he enters but comes immediately awake and flies over to land on his shoulder and peck his cheek. 

He chuckles at the affection and kisses her head in return. "Where is Miss Minerva, eh pretty bird? She still off killing herself with all that priest training? She's so tired when she gets home she doesn't have much energy for either one of us lately." he says and moves toward the kitchen as he chats with the bird. 

"Not that I'm complaining' or nothing', she has done sooo much for me. I can't ever come close to repaying the debt. It almost feels like a have a real home here, you know.... Making' friends going' to school and working' at the saloon. The gods are finally smiling down at me, Luna. I only hope it will last, but most days I'm too scared to hope." he says as he opens the ice box and makes a snack for himself and Luna, carefully cleaning up after himself before going to the sheriff's office to see what more community service the man has in store for him. Luna accompanies him to the sheriff's office. He calls out as he enters. "anybody home?"

Mitchell Berg is on duty have a seat and tell me what your impressions are of the town." Berg pours Nakomo a glass of lemonade while they chat.  Nakomo sits in the offered chair and politely accepts the glass of lemonade. He appears a bit uncomfortable, not having yet learned to trust people in authority. 

" I've been very busy and Miss Minerva has only recently given me permission to go about town on my own..." he says sipping the lemonade. "but I really like being here. I am washing tables at the saloon for Mr. Cook and helping Miss Minerva at the church and I am in school now" he becomes more animated. "and I got to play in the baseball game. We won. It was great!"  Berg replies, "Yes, I heard about that. Good job young man." That chat for a few minutes more until Tim Gorch comes by with a ladder. He puts it up on the side of the building and the three climb up to the flat wood and tin roof. 

Gorch says, "A roof like this should have cost around $ 500 right, which is what I heard you paid, but whoever was hired cheated you. The tin sheets are only a fraction as thick as they should be and were made of too many separate sheets that were poorly welded together. See all of those splits and cracks, that's where the dust and dirt is leaking in from. The wood underneath looks okay, but you need new tin sheeting for the whole thing. I can get you the materials for cost, around $ 200, if you can find enough volunteers for the labor." 

Berg says "I was hoping you could show this young man how to do what needs done. He's strong and willing." Gorch says, "Yeah, I could do that."   Nakomo, scrambles up the ladder after Gorch.  Gorch and Berg spend the next half-hour with him showing the boy how to first sweep off a section while being careful of whoever might be below, then how remove the bad sheet of tin and prep the area for the new sheet. He tells the boy to be careful, wear a hat, work gloves if he has them, and to bring lots of water up with him as the metal reflects the sun so it makes for hot work.

While Kate is eating Conrad arrives for his dinner, a little earlier than his usual. He says, "Ah good, I was hoping to find you here. I spoke with Mrs. O'Hara and she says I can start teaching her girls how to use the buggy tomorrow after school. Would Ginnie be available then too? I wouldn't mind you helping out with the first lesson given your superior familiarity with horses."

She replies, "Ginnie usually goes to Mary Kelly's after school, but I'm sure something can be arranged. I planned to go out tomorrow afternoon anyway, so that's no problem. We'll want to make sure we get the right horse pulling the buggy. There are a few with the right temperament."

Conrad lowers his voice and asks, "Kate....when we were in New York I asked about if Mr. Gonzales could maybe teach me a few things. Have you had a chance to speak to him further about that?"  She says, "Don't the two of you ever talk to one another? I mentioned it to him before we left Boston. He said he could likely give you some basic instruction in just a few simple things. And nothing that would help you with playing cards. We should ask him again, but I don't see why it would have changed.   

She adds “He doesn't apprentice men anymore, he says they aren't as much fun to look at as women," she laughed.  "Well, I certainly won't debate him on that point," Conrad laughs.   She replies, "I did, I know any number of very handsome gentlemen."   Dorita brings out some full meals, Spanish rice, refried beans and enchiladas.  Kate looked at the full plate in front of her, a bit dismayed. She had spent the last half-hour snacking in Dorita's kitchen. "I do believe Dorita is trying to make me fat. I may be hungry lately, but I'm not sure I can tackle all this."

Conrad replies, "Well, this restaurant is not quite as posh as that one in New York. I don't think it will find mention in the society pages if we share this time."   She states, "Can you imagine Promise City with society pages? As if we weren't all in each other's business enough!" She reached over and squeezed his hand. "I'll be glad to share with you, as long as you know I'll be hungry again in an hour or so and it'll be all your fault," she teased.

They continue to have the meal. While they are dining Chumbley comes in with today's version of the Promise City Mirror. It appears to have been a slow news day, with the main story being that a Mr. Porter, previously of Tombstone, is opening a new Apothecary Shop where Peacock's Saloon used to me. The story begins on page one and continues on page six. It includes an interview with Porter, who mentions that Doctor Jim Eaton and Zeb Cook each own a quarter interest in the shop. Opposite it on page seven is an advertisement for the Lucky Lady, announcing Darla Peacock as their new Faro dealer.

Kate says, "Oh, it will be good to have an apothecary. I'm sure Doctor Eaton wouldn't agree to further my medical education, but this Mr. Porter might. And it's not so far away from chemistry.  And it looks like Jake found someone to deal Faro and lost a competitor at the same time. Things look good."   

Conrad flips through the paper, many of the ads being the usual ones for town merchants with repeats of previous political ads for Burton Lumley, Dennis Winston and the back page ad for the Freedom Party. Conrad stops on page nine and points out a story to Kate about a $ 2,000 load of ore being processed from the Fisk Mountain mine. He says, "Looks like a good day for your Mr. Cook indeed."  Kate says, "My Mr. Cook? He's been rather keeping to himself since Ruby went away." Kate took the paper and looked over the article. "Well, I've never known Jake to not be cheered up by a little cash. Maybe I'll stop by and congratulate him tonight."

Conrad replies, "Maybe you'll stop by? You're not working tonight?"  She answers, "It's Wednesday. I only work on Friday and Saturday now. I have so much going on that trying to work at the Lady too is asking for trouble. I can go in any night and help out, but the only nights I'm required to be there are the busy nights." Conrad says, "Well then, can I tempt you into stopping by the Long Branch at some point. Kate Higgins complimented you piano playing last time and I always feel luckier when you are around."

Kate answers, "I don't know, my dear. Mrs. Higgins was very vocal about her feelings toward all races voting and considering the school's mission... To be honest I don't remember much about the one night I was there with you. I'd like to go again. I'm just not sure I should."  Conrad replies, "Okay, that's fair. You should know that Kate Higgins made it clear to all of us that her opinions are her own and not those of her employees, in fact, she suggested that we keep our opinions to herself regardless of what they are so as to not alienate any potential customers. However, she felt obligated to vote as she saw fit, which I have to respect her for.

Kate says, "I don't want to encourage divisiveness in the town either, and I don't think our relationship is any secret anymore," she smiled. "I know she voted her conscience as I did." She was quiet for a few moments, thinking. "Alright, if I'm welcome there I'll join you. Just tell me what night.  I'm not sure I can duplicate my playing that night. It was... unusual."  Conrad replies, "How about tonight, or tomorrow night, or any night after that."

Kate laughed lightly. "So anxious. I think I'll be staying out at the ranch later tomorrow night. I guess it will have to be tonight."  "Then I will look forward to it. I will see you later my dear." Conrad leaves money on the table as he gets up to leave.  Other people begin to come into the tavern now for dinner, including several of the town's wood elves.    After Conrad left, Kate gathered her things together and walked over to the Lucky Lady to talk to Jake.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-four, “Bar Talk”, Wednesday June 7th , 1882, 5:00 P.M. *

Nakomo sits in the offered chair at the Marshal’s Office and politely accepts the glass of lemonade. He appears a bit uncomfortable, not having yet learned to trust people in authority. 
" I've been very busy and Miss Minerva has only recently given me permission to go about town on my own..." he says sipping the lemonade. "but I really like being here. I am washing tables at the saloon for Mr. Cook and helping Miss Minerva at the church and I am in school now" he becomes more animated. "and I got to play in the baseball game. We won. It was great!"

Berg replies, "Yes, I heard about that. Good job young man." That chat for a few minutes more until Tim Gorch comes by with a ladder. He puts it up on the side of the building and the three climb up to the flat wood and tin roof.   

Gorch says, "A roof like this should have cost around $ 500 right, which is what I heard you paid, but whoever was hired cheated you. The tin sheets are only a fraction as thick as they should be and were made of too many separate sheets that were poorly welded together. See all of those splits and cracks, that's where the dust and dirt is leaking in from. The wood underneath looks okay, but you need new tin sheeting for the whole thing. I can get you the materials for cost, around $ 200, if you can find enough volunteers for the labor."  

Berg says "I was hoping you could show this young man how to do what needs done. He's strong and willing." Gorch says, "Yeah, I could do that."  Nakomo, scrambles up the ladder after Gorch.  Gorch and Berg spend the next half-hour with him showing the boy how to first sweep off a section while being careful of whoever might be below, then how remove the bad sheet of tin and prep the area for the new sheet. He tells the boy to be careful, wear a hat, work gloves if he has them, and to bring lots of water up with him as the metal reflects the sun so it makes for hot work.

Jake is standing at the bar with Michael George. He seems to be dividing his time between Michael, watching Darla's table, reading Chumbley's newspaper and greeting his regular poker players. When he spots Katherine he folds the paper and stuffs it under the bar. With a pat on Michael's arm he leaves him to greet Katherine. He waves to his table, "I will be over in a minute.  Good evening Katherine, you are looking lovely tonight."

Kate looked down at the plain dress she was wearing. "It must be the good day I had. I saw in the paper you had a nice load of ore come in from your mine. And you have a new faro dealer. Your business investment seem to be doing well for you."  She motioned slightly with her head toward and empty table and started walking over. After looking around to see if Al Brower was there she took a seat. 

"I walked into something very interesting today, over at Drover's Restaurant. I went over to do some business for the ranch and Mrs. Blake seemed nervous. Then her husband came out of the back with Al Brower and Pierre Jacquet. They had some papers that looked an awful lot like blueprints. And they all looked terribly embarrassed to see me standing there.  I feel like a bit of a heel sitting here and telling you other people's business, but it looked to me like you might have some competition before long. As far as I'm concerned there's room for everyone, but I thought you might like to know."

"Hmmm," Jake says and then, "that fits in with Drover wanting to borrow Jeff Mills a while back. I had not figured on Al and Pierre. No Matter," he slaps the table lightly. "Good luck to them. I have no desire to make the saloon any bigger. Let them be the biggest hotel in town, as you say there should be plenty of business to go around. Thanks for the low down. You should not feel guilty, it is not like I am going to do anything to harm them." Jake glances back at his table waiting for him, "Except maybe a little healthy competition. Perhaps Adair will take notice of them and leave me be a while. Though I doubt that." Jake rises. "I suppose they could have some other idea in mind, I will keep my ears open. They were receptive to your overture?"

"Yes. The Blake's have a livery and I have horses, it makes good sense. I talked to Mr. Brower the day of the wedding as well and he was perfectly friendly.   I can't say I understand why they were so embarrassed. I suppose it doesn't really matter."  Kate looked up at Jake from her chair. "You have your game to run, and I have... plans. But I don't see enough of you lately. We'll need to fix that."  Jake starts to speak but is interrupted by Job. 

Job Kane arrives and joins them in the conversation. He tells Jake "Mr. Tomlinson and his friend Mr. Harker are still away in Wilcox and didn't return on today's stagecoach as Isby had anticipated them doing. I'll take the stage up there tomorrow morning and begin by checking for those men before I go to see Bernice. I'm thinking of asking my cousin Al to join me for this trip instead of going alone. You can probably spare her now that we've got Mr. George here to bartend and help out."

Jake states, "Of course Job, anyway I can help. We will be fine here." He makes a quick glance back to Katherine before he adds, "Just do not forget that your AND their real reason for being there is secret."  Kate says, "I'm not a bouncer, but I can come in as well if you need me." She looked at Job and added. "And be very careful. Secrets have a way of... biting. If you're not prepared."

"We should be fine with Big Thom and Michael. Since I made Clarisse full time Chet is always here too," Jake chuckles. "I am still looking for a manager for the place, or at least someone to run the hotel operations. Since I will be seeing more of you, we can talk about that later." Jake smirks, tips his hat and makes his way to his table.   

Kate shook her head and stood up. "Have a safe trip Job. Come back soon. I'm glad you're not heading off alone."  She said good-night and walked quickly back to her house. Ginnie was there at the moment, raiding the kitchen before heading away to the Lady to bus tables and "manage" for the night. Kate reminded her to make sure someone walked her home before Ginnie ran off. 

Upstairs she pulled out another of the new dresses from Boston. It was a dark red dress trimmed in black lace with a slightly daring neckline. Instead of replant her hair Kate added a carved comb. For the first time in a long while she went through her jewelry and put on earrings and a pendant necklace, even following that up with a bit of perfume. She wasn't sure if Conrad was going to pick her up or if she was supposed to meet him. For the moment she went downstairs and got a book to read while she waited for her escort

The players at Jakes table are Al Brower, Tempel Morand, Henry Weller, Don Wainright, Alfredo Garcia and a newcomer to town, Slim Whitman. Jake introduces Slim around and starts the game. Although it comes up several times, Jake uses his particular brand of humor to keep the conversation away from the upcoming election. He also carefully avoids making any comments about Tempel being a younger brother, knowing the man is sensitive to that topic. During the night they learn that Slim is just passing through, making some sort of delivery. Too bad, Jake thinks to himself, the mans face is as easy to read as a book. Jake was happy to see the usually outclassed Alfredo take a big hand away from Slim. 

Wednesday night passes uneventfully, with Jake noting that Don Wainright has improved his poker playing over the last couple of months. Finally as the game closed up and everyone was leaving Jake made the private comment that he was biting his lip over, "Good night Al, and good luck on that new partnership. I am pleased to see you getting out of your depression by throwing yourself into something constructive." Jake then patted him brotherly like on the should and went about pretending to help close up the Lucky Lady as Al Brower briefly looked startled and confused before recovering. He waved at Jake and left. 

With years of practice, Jake was quite good at appearing to be productive without actually doing anything that could be called real work. Somehow, most people who knew Jake fairly well just accepted the fact and rather enjoyed having him around while they worked. Though no wizard, that was the magic of Silver Jake Cook.

Over at the El Parador a voice states, "My, don't you look lovely. That's a new color for you isn't it?" Conrad's voice exclaims as he walks through the doorway.   She replies, "I did have a red dress I was going to wear to the festival, but someone talked me into a costume instead. Maman was insistent about new clothes when we were there, even though they won't fit very long." She set the book down, slipping a little piece of paper in to mark her place.  "I won't be able to stay too late, I'm afraid."

Conrad replies, "Every minute that you are with me will receive my fond appreciation. And your mother is right, the new clothing is a good idea. You'll fit into them again in the future. Shall we go?"  They stepped outside and Kate locked up the house then took his arm. "I admit, I am looking forward to playing the piano somewhere my style of playing is appreciated. Not that they don't at the Lady, but the atmosphere is different there."

They enter the Long Branch Saloon. It is fairly crowded for a Wednesday night although most of the patrons Kate does not recognize, assuming them to be miners or ranch hands who don't frequent either the El Parador or Lucky Lady. Among the people who she does recognize are Boston Harker of the Breakheart Mine, Dick Hammer who runs the watch and jewelry store next door to the Lucky Lady and Hamilton Fisk who is playing cards with two other men at one of the tables. Kate Higgins greets her with a smile and says, "Nice of you to join us this evening Mrs. Kale."

She says, "Thank you. After stealing your dealer away so many times I thought I ought to let him steal me for once. And a little variety is nice now and then."    Kate Higgins gestures to a table with four men at it and says, "Conrad, why don't you deal for them.”  He leads Kate over to the table and makes introductions. 

“Hello Gentlemen, may I introduce you to Mrs. Katherine Kale. She owns the Hoover Memorial School here in town and also has a ranch a mile to the south. Katherine, this is Mr. Timothy 'Jim' Courtright, formerly the Marshall of Fort Worth, Texas. Mr. Tobias Priddie who co-owns the Lucky Deuce Mine, Mr. Justin Boyer who owns the Gila Belle Mine and Mr. Carlton Azmuss who works for the Western Union Company."

Kate said, "A pleasure to meet you gentlemen. I haven't had much opportunity to meet many of the mine owners in town. Marshall, Mr. Azmuss, I hope you won't mind my sitting with you."  Azmuss replies, "Not at all young lady, please have yourself a seat."  Conrad quickly explains the style of poker he will be playing this evening. He deals out the cards and the game begins. 

Both mine owners are aggressive players while Azmuss and Courtright are rather cautious." Azmuss asks Courtright what he's doing in town. The Texan replies, "Bounty hunting. Several of the New Douglas Gang have friends and acquaintances in the Promise City/Galeyville area. I'm guessing that they may make their way back here to hide out."  Kate rubbed her hand where one of the Douglas Gang had shot her in January. "I'd prefer not to see them again. That Gang almost killed two of my friends and as much as I'd like to see them behind bars, I'd prefer just to not see them at all."

Courtright replies, "Well, if I have my way they will all be behind bars and I will be a rich man. The bounty on that bunch is substantial after that robbery they did."  Kate replies, "I should imagine so. They made off with a fairly ridiculous amount of money if I remember correctly. I don't know if they would come back here. Nothing but bad memories. Not only did a couple of them get shot they only got a hundred or so in real money. The rest was dummy cash.”

He states, "But this is also where they have friends who will help them hide. Right now they need to keep a low profile, as strangers they would stand out most places they go, so I expect them to reenter their previous lives, which took place here for most of them."   She comments, “Hunting bounties must be an interesting profession, although I don't suppose the waiting is amusing."   He says, "It's more interesting than being a Marshall, that job is rather boring most of the time."  Kate laughed lightly. "Obviously you've never been Marshall in Promise City. I'm friends with the lawmen here, and it's not quiet very often." 

She continued to chat with the bounty hunter for another minute or two, then turned to Mr. Azmuss and said, "I hope your work is going well. It will be lovely to have an office here. I often send telegrams to my family in Boston."  He tells Kate, "Well, I'm here to supervise the installation of the lines. We've got them about forty-percent done from Tombstone. I came out here to see about hiring a crew to start from this direction too, otherwise we might not finish in time for the election."  She answers, "I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding hands to help. We're anxious to be closer connected to the rest of the world. It's law that it must be finished before we can hold the election, isn't it?"

He replies, "It's the law that all incorporated communities must be able to communicate with the Territorial capital of Prescott, be it from telegraph, telephone or some other technological means. If we don't quite finish by election day we'll have to hire our own version of the Pony Express with riders continuously available to cover the gap and telegraph operators at both ends of that line. That would be rather expensive to maintain, better to just have it completed by that date. 

I don't think this issue has come up before, usually the railroads are what cause a town to grow large enough to be incorporated, and the telegraph lines are always built simultaneous to the railroads."  "A large number of successful mines seems to have the same effect," Kate said, smiling at the mine owners. Hopefully it won't be long before the train makes it here as well." 

Kate let the conversation go on without her for a bit after that, not wanting to be a distraction from Conrad's game. Still she smiled and paid close attention as the gentlemen talked and offered comments when they seemed appropriate. She also kept her eyes open, watching each player as well as Conrad and trying to see the tells that Jake had talked about.

As they're walking home Chester asks Clarisse, "So how's being a headline singer at the most popular saloon in the county?"   She says, "You're very sweet for saying so. It's very nice. Now I don't have to rush from one place to the other. I can concentrate on singing. I hope Miss Marcus works out for the Comique. How was your day?"  He replies, "Not bad. Still having trouble finding Claude Buckley's killer. And I need to get the twenty-five signatures on my petition to run for Marshall. Politics ain't easy."

Clarisse replies, "Getting the signatures should not be difficult, you just need to find the  registered voters who support you and haven't already signed a petition for another Marshal candidate. Between the two places where you've lived, the Lucky Lady and the El Parador, you should be able to accomplish that."

Chester snorts. "I know, I know. I have a bad feeling about getting on the Law and Order ticket. I had some words with Ashley King at the wedding. Having him on the ticket will better their chances of getting in. That'll make it easier for them to push me aside. If that happens, then I'll have to run on my own. Marshall Berg's still behind me, what else do I need?"   Clarisse says, "You have my support, what else do you need my dear than that?" They arrive at the Double Eagle Boarding House and she gives him a long kiss goodnight.

Chester and Clarisse stay in the moment for a while. When they release each other, he says, "How could I forget? There's nothing like the support of a good woman. And you my dear, are that in spades. I'll see you tomorrow, OK. Sleep well." He waits until she waves goodnight from her window, then leaves.  On the way back to the Lucky Lady, he thinks about setting up a meeting with Wyatt Earp.

By the time Chester returns the poker games have broken it. Thom looks tired so Chester tells him to head upstairs to bed, that he'll lock up. It turns out to quiet for the next half hour, with only five remaining customers all but one of whom eventually finish up their drinks and head out. The remaining customer is a tall thin man with gray mutton-chops, a balding hairline and wearing tattered wool coat that appears several sizes too big for him. The man is slowly nursing a drink from a tankard of beer, having just a sip every five minutes or so. He appears to be waiting for something or someone.

Chester gets a drink from Harry and walks over to the man. Sitting down on a stool, he says, "How are you doing? I'm Chester. What's your name?"  The man replies in a Southern accent. "I am Thomas Neville Waul, I practice law in Texas. I was hoping to meet with Mr. Jeffrey Mills about a legal matter. Are you expecting him back anytime soon." Chester recognizes the man's name but can't immediately place where he has heard it before.

Jake, unburdened by concentrating on cleanup up the room, overheard the conversation and says from across the room, "You are not likely to find Jeff here tonight. He has been spending most of his time lately on civic matters." Jake walks across the room. The mans name meant nothing to him. "I am Jake Cook, one of the owners here. Is Jeff in some sort of trouble? Or are you just looking for him to tell him his great aunt passed and left him a pile of antique tea cups?"

Waul replies, "Well, that's really a confidential matter between myself and Mr. Mills. If you believe that he will be here tomorrow I can return then."   "I am certain we can locate him and let him know you are asking after him. Sure, come on back tomorrow night." Jake glances to Chet to gauge his reaction.   Chester finishes his drink. He says, "Have a good night, Mr. Waul. Where are you stopping? Maybe Jeff can leave you a note there."  Waul replies, "Staying with some friends. I'll stop back tomorrow." The man departs.

"Chet my friend, the man will not say what he wants or where he can be reached. Not a promising sign." Jake leans up against the bar. "I think we ought to warn Jeff to be cautious with this one. Unless he knows what it is all about. You think this guy might be a bounty hunter or something?"  Chester stews over just where he knows the name from. Finally, he snaps his fingers. "Now I know where I'd heard that name. Waul was a general during the War of Rebellion. He fought in Arkansas. One of my old fort commanders faced his troops, then. This must have something to do with Jeff's old problem."

"I should have kept talking to him, maybe it would have been distracting. Of course, I don't have the kind of talents that can truly distract a dedicated gambler," she laughed. "I'm not sure I'd want them anyway.  Poker is difficult to follow. I understand a little bit, Ruby taught me, but what's going on at the table is too much for me to keep up with."  "I wish these people would one day realize that the war is over." Jake shakes his head. "Nothing else to do but let Jeff know. Good night Chet."  Chester slaps Jake on the back. "I know. I know. We better find Jeff before Waul does."

An hour passes at the Long Branch until Conrad calls for a break. During that time he has done poorly, down somewhere between sixty and sixty-five dollars by Kate's estimate. Both Azmuss and Priddle have dropped out, with Courtright being the most ahead and Boyer a little ahead.  Everyone rose from the table to stretch and walk a bit. When the players were out of earshot Kate said quietly to Conrad, "Maybe I should go. I don't seem to be lucky for you after all."  

"Nonsense my dear, let's step outside for some fresh air. Then you can take up the keyboards when we return, I'm sure that your beautiful music will inspire me."  Once they are outside, and out of earshot of those inside he exclaims, "Damn, that Courtright is good. Thankfully I won't have to play him again tonight, I gave Kate Higgins the signal to switch the dealers around and she agreed."

Conrad and Kate return back inside and he walks her over to the piano. He then goes back to his table and acts surprised when Kate Higgins announces a dealer change and has him change places with Norm Wilkie.  Kate smiled, then turned to the keyboard. She started with a fairly challenging classical piece, then varied her selections between other classical pieces and many of the pretty folk songs she had learned over the years. She wasn't certain what kind of reception her music would receive her, but she enjoyed making it none the less.

Time passes as Kate becomes lost to the keyboards, playing song after song without interruption. When she finally stops there is applause from a few scattered places in the room. Conrad is sitting in a chair nearby watching her. "That was wonderful my dear. My game ended ten minutes ago. Shall I walk you home?"  "Oh," Kate said, embarrassed. "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to lose track of time like that. I'd be glad of your company, it's late to be walking out alone, I'm sure." She let her hand linger reverently on the instrument for another moment or two. "I miss having a piano at home."

Conrad replies, "And where in your home would you put one? Your school takes up most of the first floor and I'm not sure that the second floor would support the weight of one....plus I for one wouldn't want to be the one to carry it up the stairs."   Wistfully she answered, "I don't know, but why ruin a perfectly lovely daydream with logic?" Her gaze was far away for a moment before it floated back to earth and disappeared between a more sensible expression. "Perhaps I'll have to add on to the house before too long."

He walks her back and says, "Or have another school building built. I believe you once said that you were only doing this until the town decided to step up and establish one on their own. Depending upon what comes of this election that may very well happen."   She says, "That when I thought it was only my own livelihood that depended on it. Now there's Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell to consider and we can still offer subjects that wouldn't be offered in a public school. And after it was dedicated to Niles... I couldn't just abandon it. Another building would be something to consider. After the baby comes it could be inconvenient to have him crying upstairs while there are lessons down."

Conrad replies, "That is a good half-year away, no point in worrying about it now. And there's no reason why a new building can't carry the name of the good Mr. Hoover as well. I will say this, that one room school house that you have now would actually make a good concert room, it has lots of seating and the sound carries well."  "Are you sure you weren't sent here to tempt me?" she laughed. "Truthfully, the schoolroom wouldn't be a bad place to put a piano. It would still be in my home and I could use it as part of music lessons. 

Sound does carry well in that room. I would love to hear choir there."  They arrived at her back door. "Thank you for inviting me. I hope your night improved."  Conrad replies, "I'm here alone with you now, I can't think of a better improvement than that." He leans in to give her a goodnight kiss.  Kate lifted her face to meet him and kissed him tenderly and lingered against him for a moment. "Enjoy it while you can. Tomorrow we'll have three rambunctious girls with us."

He takes her hand and gives it a kiss as well, adding "Until tomorrow my dear" He waits until she has let herself inside and locked the door before he turns south on East Street and off towards his own home.  Kate knew she should go to bed. She had a nice contented feeling that should have induced her to sleep but instead she got ready for bed and stayed up to write Maggie a nice, chatty letter. It had been months since Maggie left and it was probably time to speak to Mr. Gonzales about taking her to visit.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-five, “Murders at Dawn”, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 5:45 A.M. *

Chester is awakened by a knocking at his door. He hears Thom’s voice say “Marshall Chet, Marshall Berg is downstairs. He needs you right away.”  As Chester heads downstairs he the light of dawn has crept over the horizon and the sun is just beginning to show its face when Chester sees Mitchell Berg is standing near the bar. Berg says, “Go get your horse Chet, we have a bit of riding ahead of us. Ken Wagner of the Thayer Ranch has just informed me that three recently killed bodies are up by the Dos Cabezas Mountains a few miles to the north of the Thayer Ranch.” 

Chester runs his fingers through his hair. "Damn. What in Hades is going on around here? Does Sheriff Hunter know about this? That's his territory." Chester pauses and adds, "Oh, and do we know where Wyatt Earp was?"   Berg lowers his voice, even though nobody else is in the room, and says, "Chet.....Deputy Sheriff Hunter is one of the three bodies."

Chester stops combing his hair and looks at Berg with a start. "This just went from bad to worse. Let me grab my rifle and I'll be with you." Chester unlocks the gun cabinet and grabs his rifle. He loads it with normal ammunition. "Let's go, Marshall. Who's coming with us?"  Berg says, "Neil, Priestess Florencia, and the Bishop."  Chester nods, "Good thinking. I don't want a repeat of what happened last time either." 

Meanwhile, a few blocks away Minerva is awakened by a knock on the door. She hears the voice of her neighbor, Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy say, “Priestess, I’m sorry to have to wake you but the Marshall could use some help from either you or one of your house guests.”     Minerva, as usual had awoken with the dawn and was giving thanks to her gods when she hears the knock at the door. She dons her robe and rushes to answer it. "Deputy Cassidy?! What is the trouble?"

He replies, "Trouble. One of the ranchers from the Thayer ranch came into town with news of some dead bodies. Since the last time he and Chet went out there they were nearly killed he's decided to be more careful this time. He's bringing three deputies this time instead of one and thought it might be a good idea to have one or two of you priests along as well, in case it's some sort of trap and we need healing."

She says, "I will wake one of them and meet you at the Sheriffs office in twenty minutes. 
Minerva knocks on the guest bedroom door. "Costas?" she whispers. "There has been some trouble. We are needed." She quickly explains the situation to him.   Minerva quickly dresses in her riding clothes. She grabs her rifle and sword and then knocks on Nakomo's door to let him know that she has business to attend to. He eye's her weapons with panic in his eyes. "Where are you going? I am coming with you!" 

She places her hands on his shoulders and looks him in the eye to reassure him. "It is alright Nakomo. I will stay out of harms way. The sheriff has asked me to accompany him and it is always best to be prepared. The Bishop and Deputy Martin will be with me. I will be well protected. You go to school and I will see you later in the day." She calls to Luna to accompany her and she and Costas quickly stride to the stable, saddle their horses and ride to the Sheriff's office. She enters without knocking and introduces the Bishop. "We are ready."

Deputy Marshall Eduardo Rodriguez and Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy are both waiting. Neil says, "Just waiting for the Marshall, he's gone to get Deputy Martin." A third man is there, attired as a rancher. He looks familiar to Minerva and she thinks for a minute as to where she saw him before. She then recalls, he was part of the mob that wanted to lynch the Indians. She narrows her eyes, her lips becoming a thin line as she remembers "What does this man have to do with this?" she says nodding to him.   

Chester and Berg meet the group on horseback. "Morning Neil, Minerva, your Excellency. Did the Marshall tell you what happened?"   Berg looks at Ken Wagner and says, "Tell them what you told me." The Thayer Ranch worker says, "Nick and Jasper never made it back to the ranch last night. I rode out early, before sunup, looking for them and found them....dead, along with Deputy Sheriff Hunter." 

Berg says, "Okay folks, let's ride. Stay on alert, we don't know what we're riding into." Wagner leads the four lawman and two priests north towards the Dos Cabezas mountains. Nearly an hour passes and they had ridden several miles when they approach a small valley between a foothill and the base of the first mountain.  Minerva scans the hills. "This would be a good place for an ambush. I am sending Luna ahead. She has keen sight and will be able to warn us of trouble. She sends Luna up to scout ahead and holds her rifle at the ready.

Chester says, "Wagner, do you know who would do this? It can't be easy to kill three men, especially a deputy sheriff."   Wagner says, "Probably the same person who has been killing ranchers for the last two weeks, not that you've done anything to stop them!"    Minerva continues to scan the hills as she asks, "How did they die?"  Wagner replies, "Gun shots from the look of it."

Luna sees four bodies ahead, three men and a horse. One man and horse are before a large boulder, one body is behind it and another atop of it. There does not appear to be anybody else around other than a pack of coyotes interested in the dead horse.  As they approach they see the pack of coyotes eating part of the body of a dead horse and the Bishop casts a spell creating water above the canines. Being hit by several unexpected gallons of water works to scare them away. 

They approach the horse, which still has its saddle and barding on it. Both Chester and Berg recognize the dead animal from two days earlier as the Appaloosa belonging to Wyatt Earp. Lying thirty feet away, face up beside a large boulder at the mountain base, is the body of a man. The cause of death is clear as there is a bullet hole through the man’s forehead. The man looks familiar to Chester but he does not know the name. The priest examines the body of the man. Wagner says that it is Jasper Ordway who worked at the ranch. Ordway has no visible weapons with him.

Minerva dismounts and carefully examines the bodies, looking for anything unusual. She closes their eyes and prays briefly over each one.  Chester sidles over to Berg. He whispers, "That's the horse I saw the last time we were at the Thayer Ranch. If that's Earp's, then where is he and is he the shooter or a victim?"  Berg whispers back, "I don't know yet. Let's keep looking.”  Berg asks Wagner, “Where are the others?” “Over behind the boulder, follow me.” He leads the lawmen and priests around the side of the large rock to where there is around a forty-five degree angle on the hill. They see two saddled horses tied up to a tree, the saddlebags of one having the words “Cochise County Sheriff” written on it. 

Nick Thayer is lying on his side on the hill with bullet holes and blood visible on his pants and another through his neck. The man’s arms and torso appear unscathed. The priest examines the body while Eduardo looks around. Eddie says, “The ground has been disturbed some. It looks like he fell from higher up, probably that rock, and landed here.” Eddie points to an indentation in the dirt, “But now he is a foot further over.   Chester nods and helps Eddie look for any tracks.

Neil Cassidy looks at Wagner and says, “Is this how he was when you found him?” Wagner says, “Yes.” Cassidy then says, “Then how is it that you’re wearing his jacket?” Wagner begins to shake and says, “I….he was dead, he didn’t need it any more.” Berg says to Wagner, “Take it off, that’s now evidence.” Wagner removes and hands the Marshall the leather jacket. Cassidy says, “His gun holster is empty and I don’t see his revolver. Did you take that too?” Wagner reluctantly replies, “Yeah, it’s in my horse’s saddlebag.” 

Berg says, “Well check that next. Consider yourself under arrest Mr. Wagner, you appear to be a murder prime suspect." He exclaims, "But I'm the one who told you about this, why would I have told you that if I killed them?" Cassidy says, "To make yourself look innocent, looks like it didn't work."    

Berg asks Wagner "Now where’s Sheriff Hunter?” The now solemn man leads them up the incline towards the back of the boulder and up upon it, where Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter is lying face down on the boulder with a large quantity of blood having pooled in a small crevice on the rock. Chester and Eddie do not see any additional tracks other than those of the two deceased. They tell Berg it looks like Thayer and Hunter were both standing here together when they got shot and add that they don’t see any other tracks near the Sheriff. 

“Did you leave him alone?” Berg asks Wagner. The rancher replies, “Yeah, I didn’t get near him, it was obvious he was dead due to all the blood.” They turn the body over to reveal four separate bullet wounds in the chest. The priests come over to examine this body as well. 

Chester and Eddie continue to look around and find a rifle lying towards the front of the boulder above where they found the body of Ordway. It is pointed in the general direction of the dead horse below. Eddie now goes to stay back with Wagner while the Priest comes forward with the others. He tells them, “Ordway has been dead for several hours longer than the other two. It looks like he was killed some time last night the others just a few hours ago." Cassidy adds, "Ordway was shot by a revolver, the other two with a rifle." 

This is consistent with Chester's tracking, as it looks to him like Ordway shot Earp's horse from the top of the rock and Earp then shot Ordway who fell to the base. This took place a good six or seven hours earlier.   It appears that Thayer and Hunter happened upon the scene three or so hours earlier and were then shot by a rifle from a distance.

Chester reports back to Berg. "I hate to say it, but it looks like Earp shot Ordway. Could be that Ordway shot Wyatt's horse first. That'd make it self-defense. But why would he stay in the area for a few hours and ambush Thayer and Sheriff Hunter? That part doesn't make sense. Seems like he'd want to get away from here as quick as he could. Killing a deputy sheriff will bring all sorts of trouble on him now."   Luna continues to soar above, keeping a keen eye out any movement below.

Cassidy says, "That's Earps horse lying down there? Those other two horses tied up together were Thayer and Hunter's. I don't see one for Ordway and I doubt he walked all the way out here on foot." Berg tells the group comprised of himself, Chester, Cassidy, Minerva and the Bishop "There are a lot of unanswered questions here, more questions than answers in fact." He gestures back towards where Eduardo is guarding Wagner out of earshot and says, "And I think he may know more than he's told us. How should we approach this?"

Chester says, "Earp must have taken Ordway's horse. Does anyone know what kind it was?" Chester lights a cigarette. He takes a puff and says, "We should tell him that he looks good for the killings. You know, scare him into spilling the beans."  Berg says, "Yeah, Wagner taking Thayer's gun and jacket was a stupid move. Let's go threaten him with a triple-murder charge and remind him that Judge Isby is in town." 

Berg turns to the Bishop and says, "We'll point out to him that you can also use a Truthfulness spell if you have to." They head back to Eduardo and Wagner. Berg begins by saying, "Okay Wagner, we've checked the situation out. Why did you do it?" Wagner exclaims, "Did what? I found them this way." "Like you found Thayer's possessions? We don't think so." Wagner begins to perspire and shake.

Chester taps an ash from the end of his cigarette. "Lucky for you Judge Isby's in town. There won't be any sort of wait for your trial. None of that build-up. Short and sweet. Yep. Of course, you can help yourself by giving us something. Anything we can give to the judge."  Minerva watches the man squirm, taking grim satisfaction from his discomfort. "This man does not respect the law. He proved that when he stormed the jail and caused the death of a more honorable man.” Cassidy says, "He hasn't got anything to tell us, he killed all three of them in order to rob Thayer. There's no point in dragging this out, I say we just shoot him right here." Berg says, "No, we'll drag him back to town and let Isby pass sentence. He'll still be dead by nightfall. Tie his hands Eddie and toss him over the back of his horse." 

As Eduardo begins to tie his hands Wagner blurts out, "I didn't kill anybody! I was just coming out her to relieve Ordway on guard duty. I found all three of 'em like this, honest."  Berg holds up his hand and says, "Guard duty? Wagner says, "Yeah, Nick and Jasper came out here last night." Berg says to the Bishop, "Hold on, could you please start your Truthfulness spell?" The priest casts the requested spell. Berg looks back to Wagner and says "Please continue." 

Ken Wagner points up to the rock and says, "Nick was meeting somebody up the mountain, the Deputy Sheriff I guess." He points to the rock and says, "I've been out here a few times before, last night was Jasper's turn. We guards have never gone further than that rock, we just make sure nobody tries to go up the mountain after Nick. The trail behind us is one of only two ways to get up to the top with a horse, whoever he meets goes up the other way."

“If he cannot prove his innocence, perhaps we should not waste the Judges time, eh?" Minerva says contemptuously. He exclaims, "I told what I know. I didn't know who Nick was meeting or why, Jasper and I were just here to guard the trail. I didn't kill any of them, they were dead when I got here." Luna alerts Minerva that the town undertaker Richard Lester is around a mile to the south and moving in that direction with his horse drawn wagon.

Minerva exclaims, "your words are worthless to me." she pauses to listen to Luna. " The undertaker is on his way. He will determine the time of death. You had better pray to the gods that you can prove your whereabouts at the time of their deaths and that you did not dry gulch these men."

Chester states, "So, it was always Nick who came out here while you guys guarded him? Haven't you ever been curious about who he's meeting up there. Maybe he let a name slip?" He looks at Berg. "Marshall, we should check out the other side of the rock. Maybe we can figure out who Nick was meeting."   Berg says, "We'll check it out once the Bishop's truthfulness spell is finished, until then we should try to see what else this man may know that could help this investigation."

Chester says, "Good point. I forgot about that." He asks Wagner, "Did you ever ask who he was meeting? And what days exactly did you come out here?"   Wagner says, "He usually came out here around every-other-night or so. Most of us never were allowed to go any further than the rock, the only ones he ever took up there with him were Phil Grove and Vaughn Palmer. We all knew not to ask who he was meeting up with." 

Berg looks up and says, "Palmer, I know that name. That was the real name of the man who went by the name Stephen Murdock, the marksman who finished second in the Festival rifle competition, who was Johnny Ringo's partner!." Eduardo says, "He was a wizard?" Berg says "Yes he is, and we never caught him!." 

Berg grabs Wagner and says, "So I'm dealing with a stinking witch! I hate wizard magic! I can bring you up on charges for assisting wizardry, you'd hang for that alone! You want to live, tell me what name is Palmer going by now Wagner and what does he look like now!"   Wagner says, "He been using the name Chris Goudge since March. He....he...he changed his appearance again with a magic belt but it got damaged in the Shootout, he's stuck with his own looks now. His face is all burnt so he's been staying away from people since then. I...I think that's who Nick has been visiting with up the mountain."

Chester says, "We better go after him now, Marshall. If he didn't hear the gunshots, then he'll wonder where Nick is. If we don't go now, then he figure out something's wrong and vamoose. Me and a couple people can go up the mountain to catch him."  Berg says "Okay Chet I have a few more questions for Wagner here while the Bishop's spell is still working. You other four go check it out, but be careful." 

Deputies Martin, Rodriguez and Cassidy along with Priestess Florencia make their way up the trail, which is easy enough to follow given the recent tracks down made by Thayer and Hunter's horses. They do see any other recently made tracks.   Chester replies, "Will do, Marshall." To the others he says, "Let me and Eduardo scout ahead a few yards for ambushes. Then you follow along and keep your eyes and ears open. OK?" They agree, so Chester and Eduardo lead the party up the mountain. Chester has his Spencer rifle in his hand as they travel upwards.

Chester and Eduardo head up the mountain. The trail narrows with rocks and inclines on both sides of the trail. It reaches a steep section, where a horse would have had to be rather rugged to make it up. The two continue onward, followed by Minerva and Neil.   When they get to the rough spot, Chester dismounts and motions to the others to do so as well. He asks Eduardo, "If you wanted to watch this path, where would you do it from?"

Eduardo says, "From the side, that way, over by that ridge." Minerva's companion Luna remains in the sky and assures her that the quartet climbing the mountain appear to be alone. She passes that information on to the deputies.   Chester states, "OK. Minerva says it's clear, but let's be careful anyway. Let's get to the bottom of this. If the Cowboys are regrouping, I want to know about it."

The quartet continue up the mountain. As they near the top the horse tracks mysteriously vanish. Then, fifteen feet further up the trail a single set of tracks appears coming from the opposite direction.  Chester holds up his hand to halt the group. "Whoa there. Eduardo, what do you make of this? It looks like whoever rode up here before met someone coming down the mountain and then disappeared." 

He wrinkles his nose. "Smells like sorcery to me. What do you want to do? I say we continue going up the mountain."  Eduardo continues to look around. He heads over to the side of the trail and towards a steep rock to the side. He leans forward towards the rock and disappears into thin air, with only the rock remaining.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-six, “Emily Banks”, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 7:00 A.M. *

In Chicago, Illinois, a young woman named Emily tucked her two everyday bonnets away in the lid of her shining new trunk. Her straw poke-bonnet with the soft pink ribbon lay on the bed next to it, waiting. All her clothes were packed away, including all her skirts with the hems let down to cover her shoes. When she had turned 15 last month Ma had finally said she was old enough for grown-up dresses but her long, pale hair still hung loose down her back. 

"I heard there aren't any trees in Arizona," her younger sister Eliza said smartly. "No trees or grass, just cactuses and dust." She shut the lid of the trunk and snapped its locks. "Don't be silly. There are cowboys there, and if there are cowboys there must be cows, and if there wasn't any grass what would the cows eat? Uncle Emery has a ranch there, you think they grow dirt?" 

Eliza crossed her eyes and stuck out her tongue, but a moment later she had flittered on to something else. "Cowboys! There'll be lots of those there. And outlaws," she added in a wide-eyed whisper. She bounced on her bed and said louder, "Are you going to carry a gun?" "You really think Uncle Emery would let me?" she laughed. "Well, maybe he would. Trisha and Ellen know how to shoot. I just hope I get to be outside a lot instead of stuck inside sewing or something." 

Emily tried to take a deep breath and wiggled her shoulders uncomfortably. "You'll get used to it," her mother said as she bustled into the room. She quickly unlatched the trunk lid and slipped in a couple small packages, then secured it again. "How do you get used to having your ribs squeezed?" 

"You could start by not wearing it too tight." Her mother's capable hands had the new corset fixed in a moment and her dress fastened up again before she could complain again. "Not everything about growing up is fun, Emily." "Will Uncle Emery like me, Ma?" she asked uncertainly. 

"He always has before," her mother said, tucking Emily's hair behind her ear. "You don't remember him much, but you always got on well. It was his idea for you to go to Promise City; and Chicago just doesn't seem to suit you, there's too much of your Papa in you."  Emily turned to the old looking glass. 

Her mother was dark-haired, but she was blonde like her father. His blue eyes were in her face, too, but the most tell-tale signs of him were the delicate pointed ears peeking through her hair. But that wasn't what her mother was talking about. "Why don't you go out and visit your garden before we to go the rail station, Emmy?" her mother said as she hugged her.  Emily nodded and headed outside where it was always a little easier to breathe.

In Promise City, Thursday morning came for Kate and the school day with it. She went from the kitchen to the schoolroom, looking forward to another pleasant day.   The teachers and students at the Hoover School were falling into a routine and the day went smoothly from beginning to end. Before dismissal Kate mentioned that Drover's Restaurant was looking for help if any of the older students were looking for a job after school. 

Jake awakes and hour or so after sunrise, has a leisurely breakfast at the El Parador and then inquires around town for Jeff Mills whereabouts.  Maria tells Jake that Jeff is still sleeping upstairs in his room, having gotten in rather late the night before.  "Seems odd that I would be up before anybody," he mumbles to himself. "Tell Mr. Lazybones that I am looking for him when he finally drags his sorry tail out of bed." Jake cannot keep the smile off his face when he says that.  He leaves Maria to her work and enjoys a stroll around town, chatting with folks along the way before he returns to the Lucky Lady for a cup of coffee.  

When Jake returns Jeff Mills is up and about, busy restocking the bar.  Jake walks over to the bar and places both elbows on it leaning forward "There was a man in the saloon looking for you late last night, right at close. Claimed his name was Willis... no Walls, no... Waul! That was it." Jake stands up straight and mimics the man's Texas accent, "Thomas Neville Waul, I practice law in Texas." 

Resuming his normal slouch, Jake continues, "He was a tall thin fellow, with long bushy sideburns that had long since turned gray and receding head of hair. Something about him did not set right with me. He would not say what he wanted with you other than it was a legal matter. He also would not say where he was staying other than with friends." Jake ponders a bit and adds, "Oh, yes, his coat. I took him for a man that should have been able to afford a decent coat and yet his wool one was tattered and too big on him. Almost like it meant something to him or maybe it was his long ago and he has lost some weight." Jake shrugs losing interest. 

"Anyhow, I told him we would get word to you and he should come back tonight. Chet seemed to think a man by that name a general that fought in Arkansas. If you would rather avoid this hombre we can tell him you are out of town or something."  Jeff replies, "I will be out of town, Job Kane has asked me to go with him up to Wilcox. He was going to bring Thom but Thom didn't seem to like the idea. The stagecoach leaves Morand Cartage in an hour. 

And yes, Wahl was a Confederate General and was also the delegate sent to Washington D.C. to negotiate back when Sherrod Hunter first hatched his scheme for a New Confederacy. I'm not surprised that he was sent this time since we turned that Marc Jackson away in March."  "Interesting..." Jake is quiet for a minute. "So, what would you like me to tell him. Anything in particular? Would you rather I just discourage him?"

Jeff exclaims, "Tell him I resigned my commission years ago and I will not reconsider. Also tell him I have a new job, Promise City Fire Marshall, and now that I've finally managed to put the past behind me and gain some respect in the eyes of this community I have no intention of doing anything to change that. If that doesn't work then be creative, but yes, I want him gone."

Jake says, "I will see what I can do. Take care of our Mr. Kane." He goes to the kitchen and gets some coffee and then takes a seat in the saloon.
Back in Chicago, it was 11:00 A.M. and the June sun was warm on the little garden that bloomed and nodded behind their house. The vegetable plants were still small and newly sprouted from the dark earth, but the flowers that came up year after year were in their glory. Emily had taken off her shoes and stockings and wiggled her toes in the grass, feeling the cool blades between them. The sounds of the city were far away here among the whispering of leaves and the songs of the birds. 

Emily walked slowly up and down the neat rows of vegetables looking carefully at the plants, straightening a stake here and there. After her inspection she sat down on a grassy spot among the flowers.  She had what Ma called a "green thumb." It was part of why she was going to Promise City; a place she was afraid really might not have grass. More and more the city felt as if it were pressing against her and when those times came her stepfather would drive her out to the woods beyond the last buildings of the city and she would take deep breaths as if she had just been released from prison. 

Today it didn't feel like a prison, just home. Each flower and plant in the garden was home, and the house it lay behind with her mother and stepfather and her little brothers and sisters. But they were all human and she was different, more than just being half-elf.  One of the garden rabbits had made its way to her knee, its small nose twitching. As two tears fell from her eyes the little animal nudged her. She spoke a charm and wiggled her finger at the rabbit and suddenly her mind was filled with its chattering about its new brood and comfortable burrow. 

"You won't eat the garden when I'm gone, will you?" Emily said when it slowed down. "Just the lettuce I planted for you in the back corner." It moved it's head up and down emphatically and indicated that it didn't understand "gone." 

Emily sighed and tried to explain very simply that she would be like the plants in the winter. That you couldn't find them for a while, then something changes and they come back. She wasn't quite sure it understood but the spell ended and the rabbit hopped up into her lap until her mother called her back inside to leave for the train.

A short while later she came in from the garden and watched her stepfather load the trunk up in wagon. Once everything was ready she went down the line of all her little brothers and sisters, giving hugs and saying goodbye. 

Now that the time to actually go was here the melancholy she indulged in the garden succumbed to the excitement of traveling away for the first time. Beside Eliza there was Sarah, then there was baby Jack in her mother's arms who just drooled, which what he did most of the time when he wasn't eating or crying. Peter was last, only about three years old and he pulled on her skirts saying, "Emwy, Emwy." 

He didn't really understand, but Emily bent down and kissed him again anyway, then tickled his belly to make him giggle. "You be good, Petey," she said. "You be good!" he said stoutly and laughed at his joke.  "I'll be good." She went and kissed her mother's cheek, then went out and got in the wagon with her stepfather. 

It was a short ride to the rail station. Once they arrived her stepfather made arrangements for her trunk and spent a few minutes talking with one of the railroad men. "They'll make sure you get on the right train when you change. Your uncle will met you in Tombstone."   She says, "I understand. I'll pay attention and make sure I don't go the wrong way." 

He gave her a long hug and said, "If you don't like it, you can always come home. You just send us word and we'll have you back in no time."  She hugged him back, but even then the sounds of the train were calling to her. "I'll come home again," she promised, then got on the train that would start her on her journey to Promise City, Arizona.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-seven, “Deja Vu”, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 7:45 A.M. *

Chester shouts, "Eddie! Where are you? Can you hear me?" He looks at Minerva, "Can you ask the goddess to find him?"  The rock says, "I'm right here," in Eddie's voice. He then walks back out from inside the rock. He gestures and says, "It's not real, just an illusion of some sort. There's a cave here. That's why the horse tracks stop, they went inside. Right now it's dark in there though. I can see somewhat in the dark but the rest of you will need a light source to see."  Chester says, "I don't have a lantern and you shouldn't go in there by yourself. Let's hope this cave has only one way in or out. You stay here and I'll go tell the Marshall what you found. Maybe they have lanterns or a torch.”

Cassidy says, "I have an oil-filled cigar lighter. If I keep my thumb on the opener it'll keep a continuous flame. It'll probably run out of oil in around ten to fifteen minutes though, so we can't stay in there for long."  Chester says, "OK. We'll take a quick look. I imagine whoever in there is hiding out from the law. Otherwise, why stay all the way out here and have secret meetings? Eddie, you go in first, then me. Neil's behind me and Minerva will guard our backs." Chester slings his weapon on his back and draw a Remington. "Are we ready?"  Minerva cocks her rifle and follows Chester into the cave.

Eduardo and Minerva take the lead. Cassidy stays in the middle with his lighter lit. Chester follows up the rear.  The initial part of the cave is a tunnel entrance. The cavern is a natural rather than man made one, without any support braces. The walls are irregular in shape and rough, with only the floor having been somewhat leveled out to eliminate potential hazards for the horses. 

The tunnel goes for fifteen feet ending in a Y-shaped chamber approximately forty feet at its longest point and fifteen feet at its widest. The room reeks of the smell of horse manure and horse urine. There is hay in one corner near a small tub of water. There is another corridor continuing off from the center.  Chester shakes his head. "The last time I was in a cave like this, a bunch of Cowboys on horseback tried to run me down." 

Standing at alert, Minerva examines the walls and floors as she listens for sounds.  From the corridor ahead she hears the distant sound of running water.  Minerva picks up a rock off of the cavern floor and prays, causing light to emanate from the rock. "She holds the rock out before her and moves cautiously toward the sound of the running water. The corridor ahead forks, the one to the right ending at hole down where an underground stream is running some twenty feet below. A pulley system is mounted on the wall with metal buckets to haul up the water with.  Chester follows Minerva. "Let's take a look down the left fork. Looks like whoever was here has flown the coop."

The other tunnel is narrow, winding and irregular in elevation so horses would not have been able to be led down. They see a side chamber off to the right which has a cast iron wood stove in it as well as a blacksmith's forge. A metal pipe goes up into the stone wall which apparently vents the smoke from both the stove and forge to the outside. A pile of empty bottles and cans is in the far corner of that room and a small table near the pile has an iron frying pan and a specula. 

Continuing down the irregular hallway they reach a larger chamber, approximately 20 feet square with stone support pillars in the center, looks to have been used as a bedroom area. Three old army cots with wool blankets are along the right wall. Two empty trucks are near the cots. A large rock with a flat top is on the left side with wooden five wooden chairs around it. Eduardo and Chester find tracks on the floor that appear to be just a few hours old. There are no other exits from this room.

Chester kicks a cot in frustration. "Blast. They're gone. Once they hear about the murders, they won't be coming back either. Let's search the place to make sure there aren't any hidey-holes. I figure 2 people stay here regularly. I'd love to know who all five who meet here were. Let's make it quick." Chester and the others tap in the walls and check under the cots and any rugs in the room for any hidden doors and the like.

Chester soon discovers what is essentially a two-by-three foot window around two feet up from the floor covered over by another illusion making it look like a solid wall. Peering through with the light source they see that is a shaft, almost level with a slight down grade, that goes at least fifty feet and then curves to the right.

Chester smashes one of the chairs and cuts up one of the blankets. With those he makes a couple torches. Cassidy lights them and shuts his lighter. He says, "Thanks. That was getting hot. I take it we're going down the tunnel?"   Chester says, "Yep, unless anyone has any objections. We need to follow the trail before it gets cold. Be ready for anything."  Eduardo suggests that he go first since he is smallest and has better vision. He tells the others to stay a distance back with the torches. 

They are able to crawl down the tunnel but the floor and walls are rough and hard on the hands and knees. After the tunnel's curve it begins to slope down. Chester estimates they have gone close to 150 feet in length and to an depth maybe 30 or 40 feet lower than the last chamber when Eduardo reaches a room.  Eduardo helps the others into the chamber, which is a natural cave shaped like a trapezoid, forty by sixty feet with stalactites and stalagmites in the room, with literally thousand of bats hanging from the ceiling. 

There are several smaller cave openings in the far wall leading deeper into the mountain, most of them being too small for a person to crawl into but ideal for a bat to fly through. At the far end of the room is the only non-natural item in the room, a dark colored canvas tarp covering over what they assume is a six-by-five foot table. The tarp only has a few droppings of bat guano on it, indicating that it has probably only been a few hours since it was last moved in place.

Chester shivers when the light reveals the bats. He mutters under his breath, "Just like Thomaswell. Wait, there's something that brings to mind. What was that?" He goes over to Minerva, "Minerva, all these bats are reminding me of something, but I can't remember. Something like Thomaswell."  Neil Cassidy asks "Thomaswell? What's Thomaswell?"

Chester says, "Remember a couple months ago, when me, Jake, Ruby, Minerva, and Nanuet went on vacation? Well we weren't really on vacation. We ended up in the town of Thomaswell because Colin Turner fled there. You're not going to believe this, but he wasn't really alive. He was some kind of blood-sucking creature who was after Ruby. We tracked him there and found another like him. We killed them there and Turner's spell on Ruby was broken."

Eduardo says, "I have heard legends of such monsters. I am sorry to hear that any would venture to this place. It is good that all of you managed to return safely."  Cassidy gestures to the tarp and says, "Should we check that out?"   Chester replies, "Thanks, Eddie. It was no picnic in the park. That's for sure. Neil, let me get that. Get your guns out. No telling what's underneath." Chester draws a pistol in his left hand. He taps the butt on the tarp to see if there's something solid.

The gun butt strikes what appears to be solid wood beneath the tarp.  He calls back to the others, "It's wood. Get ready." He says under his breath, "Now I remember why I thought of Thomaswell. This is probably Mortimer Turner." He yanks the tarp off the wooden object.  Beneath the tarp are a pair of wooden caskets, side by side, sitting atop a wooden platform to keep them above damp floor.

Minerva exclaims, "Mortimer Turner?! as in Colin Turner? What are you talking about!?" she says grabbing Chester's shoulder spinning him toward her. "Are you suggesting that there are vampires in there?" she says incredulously, her voice going up a pitch.  "What have you drawn us into Chester?” She hisses. I did not come here prepared to fight a creature of darkness! I do not have so much as a vial of holy water or a wooden stake upon my person!" She looks at him her eyes blazing as she mutters a string of unholy oaths, oblivious to the affect her colorfully language has on the men. 

Chester raises his hands. "Whoa, whoa there, priestess. I had no idea this would be down here. How was I supposed to know the Cowboys were in cahoots with vampires? I thought this was over with Thomaswell. It looks like they're not here or asleep, anyway."  Neil Cassidy interjects, "Vampires? I thought those were things of myth?"  Eduardo says, "No sir, like most legends, they have a basis in fact. And during the day vampires are said to reside within their own coffins." He unconsciously takes a step back away from the pair of caskets as he states that.

"Minerva swings from Chester to Cassidy, her lips a thin line. "No, they most definitely are not creatures of myth." she glares back at Chester. "Deputy Martin can attest to that, as can I. It would be folly to continue on from here. I do not have the power to protect us from such evil." she holds up her hand to stifle their protests. "You gentlemen do not know what you are dealing with here. We must go back and get the Bishop and the others who have dealt with this before. This situation is much more dire than a few murderous scallywags."  

Eduardo concurs. Chester re-drapes the tarp over the caskets and they begin to make their way back the way that they had come.  On the way down they see that undertaker Richard Lester has arrived. Marshall Berg has tied Wagner’s hands behind his back and placed him seated on the bench of undertaker's wagon. The Bishop and the Marshall have carried and placed the three bodies into the back of wagon. 

When they reach the bottom of the hill, the priestess strides over to the Bishop. "Costas may I speak to you privately" Without waiting for his response she pulls him aside and explains the situation. " I think that we should find Sr. Cook before we attempt to open those caskets. Perhaps they are just dead bodies in those caskets but I do not want to take a chance. I do not know if Sr. Cook would be willing t embroil himself in this situation a second time, but he is a quick thinker on his feet. We would not have been successful in Thomaswell if he had not been there. Mrs. Kale would also be helpful, but she is with child and I am hesitant to put her at risk."

The Bishop is started to hear that vampires may be in the area. He calls Dick Lester over and suggests that they take another look at the three bodies, moving clothing and checking the wounds.   They conclude that Jasper Ordway and Nick Thayer perished from the gunshot wounds as originally indicated. Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter's corpse however reveals something else entirely. While the Deputy's shirt has been punctured by four bullet holes and the chest is covered with blood they discover that Hunter's vest managed to stop three of those bullets and slowed the fourth. 

The Bishop states to the group but out of earshot of Wagner "His vest must have been magical. The final bullet did penetrate the chest and lung but did not go very deep. So those shots might have incapacitate him but wouldn't have killed him." They check his neck but don't see any marks. Marshall Berg points out that Hunter is wearing a pair of leather gloves, which is something he has never seen the man do. The gloves are removed to reveal puncture wounds above the veins of both wrists. 

They go back to check the large pool of blood that Hunter was lying in, discovering that it is blood that had come from the dead horse, apparently poured by the killer or killers beside Hunter to give the appearance that he had bled himself to death.    Minerva becomes a little paler and her eyes grow a little wider when she she's the puncture wounds in the man's wrist. "I examined this man, I didn't think of pulling off his gloves." she berates herself. 

Minvera once again prays over the man. "You are with the gods now. It is far better to reside in Olympus than to be condemned to becoming one of them. She whispers thinking of the vampires.   When the undertaker takes the body, Minerva picks up the bloodied vest and places it in her saddle bag. "There is no point in leaving this behind. It will not do him any good now and we may need it soon enough." she sighs. When the other's are ready she mounts up and heads back to town in search of Jake.

The group arrives back in town at approximately 10:30 A.M. Marshall Berg advises the group to keep the investigation quiet. The Bishop agrees but does suggest that Chester and Minerva clue in their friends. Neil Cassidy and the Bishop go with Richard Lester to help move the bodies. Eduardo goes to bring Wagner to the jail and also fill in Deputy Barker. Berg says that he has a few things to investigate on his own in town for the next hour or two. 

Minerva stops home to check on Nakomo but finds that he has already left for school. She digs out magic rounds for her rifle and fills a small pack with 1/2 a dozen holy water vials. As she leaves the room the icons of Jupiter and Minerva seem to beckon to her. She stops, lights the candles and prays for strength, guidance and wisdom. "I don't know why any of this keeps happening but I am trusting you to help me deal with it."  She admonishes the statues. her last thought before walking out the door to search for Jakes is that at least Nanuet and Ruby are out of harms way. 

She knocks on Jakes door but gets no response. Thinking that he must still be sleeping she pounds harder but eventually gives up when he does not come staggering to the door. The thought dawns on her that perhaps by some 'miracle' he could already be up and about his daily business. If the gods are on my side I will find him at the Lucky Lady.  She hurries over to the Lady where she finds a bleary eyed Jake sipping his morning coffee. "Thank the gods!" she practically shouts as she looks to the sky. “Senor Jake, I must speak to you, now, in private."

Jake is slouched down in the wooden chair with his feet up on the table, his hands cradling a cup of coffee. "Thank the gods?" He slides his feet off the table. "For Jake Cook? Heh. That is a first." 
He stands, still holding his coffee, and indicates with his hand the direction of the stairs, "Most of the rooms are empty."  Minerva smirks at the comment and says in mock seriousness "But I thank the gods for you every day. If not for men like you, the townsfolk would find my presence unnecessary." she chuckles. She stands aside so that he can lead the way up the stairs.

"Ah, so I do have a purpose," He replies good naturedly and leads her up to an empty room. Everyone needs to tell Jake something in private lately, he thinks to himself as he walks the stars. 
"Now Senorita, what could possibly be such trouble this early in the day?"

Jake opens a door and motions for her to go through it. Minerva enters the room and shuts the door behind them. "I would feel better if we could ward the room against listening ears." she looks around the room as if checking to be sure that they are alone and then shrugs her shoulders. "This will have to do." she turns and begins to pace " I was asked to accompany Chester and Marshall Burg up into the hills this morning. Apparently there were more murders and they asked me to go along to investigate, in case they found trouble and needed healing...."she continues to unfold the sequence of events. "and then we found a cave, whose entrance was concealed by magic. When we entered we found two wooden caskets.”

She turns and looks at him "Two! I refused to go further until we had the right weapons and more experienced people with us. "she looks at him meaningfully. "I am asking for your help Jake. You know me and you know that I cannot allow these abominations to walk the earth. Of course it could just be that someone felt the need to just hide a couple of bodies up there in the hills." she smiles disbelievingly at her own words. She pauses and watches his eyes, attempting to anticipate his response.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-eight, “Vampires“, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 10:00 A.M. *

"Meirde," escapes Jake’s lips quietly and he manages to avoid dropping his coffee. He is greatly tempted to tell her to find other help, he has slain enough vampires to say he has done his share. But no, his personal code will not allow it. He sighs and reluctantly says, "You were there for me."  He walks to the unadorned window and looks out. He stares at the street. How ordinary. Why cannot it all be ordinary? He realizes he is wasting valuable time.

A tender smile comes to her lips along with a strong sense of relief when she hears his words. She had been alone in the world for so long it still surprised her to know that there were people who were willing to stand alongside her and guard her back. Unable to express her gratitude she nods and simply replies "Gracias."

He quickly rouses himself from such inward musings. "I wound on each wrist?" He says thinking out loud. "The sheriff in Thomaswell had three wounds, and there were three of them. I would say that two coffins is no coincidence. I will go prepare." He walks to towards the door and stops just before opening it. 

"We learned a few things, I believe. I still do not understand what powers the gods give you that may help but there were more mundane items that will be useful. Can you and the others gather them while I get ready? We could use stakes and hammers, rope, some flammable oil, hmmm..." he strokes the whiskers on his chin before running his hand down his shaved cheek, "garlic, and as much of that god blessed water as you can get your hands on." He opens the door to let her out. "I will meet you at the Marshall's office as quickly as I may."

Minerva places her finger to her lip as she considers his list. " I have already gathered most of what is on your list but I did not think of oil. I will go and get some. Make sure to bring some of those special bullets of yours.. just in case." I will see you at the sheriff's then." She rushes home to gather the rest of the items and say an extra couple of prayers while she's there before meeting everyone at the Sheriffs."

After speaking with Minerva, there is no time to lose. He walks quickly to the El Parador. There he instructs Grant to saddle up his horse and bring it over to Jake's house. Again he walks quickly to his house. He dons his duster, straps on his second revolver and tosses his rifles and extra rounds on the bed. As he passes the mirror it strikes him that he has not outfitted himself such in a while. Before he can get melancholy, another thought springs to his mind. "The mirror!" 

He opens the drawer of his night stand and removes the small mirror that was taken from the deceased Nolan Edwards, "Perhaps it will be of some further use in the way you intended." Again, another thought springs to mind. "Jake you idiot," he says out loud to himself while he dials the combination of his safe. "Edwards likely would have been pleased to see this used again." 

Into his saddle bags goes extra rounds, the sawed off shotgun, the last two sticks of dynamite and fuse he has in the house, and the small burlap sack from the safe. He specifically loads his last four pyrotechnic rounds into the long barreled Colt revolver that Ruby had given him. He sighs heavily, pushing that thought away and fills the remaining two holes in the cylinder with Pierre's magic rounds. He pops a sixth magic round in his fast draw Colt, pats his derringer that is loaded with a single magic round with one hand, adjusts the dagger in his boot. He has one pyrotechnic round left for his Spencer, so he loads that to be fired first. He takes a short moment to look around and take inventory. "I feel like the blasted army with all this iron." 

Just as he thinks he is prepared, he can hear his horse and Grant at the front. "Thanks for the favor, pard. I would not have asked if it was not an emergency." Jake ties his long shotgun across the back of the saddle while Grant helps him with the saddle bags. The Spencer and the Vetterli slide into the long holsters on each side of his horse. "Looks like you're going' t'war?" Grant asks of him as he steps back. "If all goes well I will be back in a few hours, all will be safe and no one will be the wiser. Keep it to yourself." With that Jake spurs his horse to meet Minerva.

Chester comes into the Lucky Lady not long after Jake has left for his home. Grant sees him come in and says, "Is something going' on, Deputy? I just brought Jake's horse around to his house. He was loaded for bear, he was." Chester says, "We got a situation. I can't tell you more than that. But it's dangerous. We won't be long." Chester thinks, Let's hope we all make it back this time. He grabs his two Spencer magazines containing pyrotechnic ammunition and popped them into his Blakeslee cartridge box. Finally he reaches under the bed and draws out the box containing the hand cannon. "Never know when I'll need this." He opens the box and check to see that there are shells in the box. He comes back downstairs, ties the hand cannon box to his saddle and rides back to where the others are waiting.

Jake, Minerva and Chester meet up at the Marshall's Office. Marshall Berg and Eduardo Rodriguez are ready to ride out with them. He says that Neil Cassidy and Bishop Costas Papandraus are over at Lester's Funeral Parlor. They will be remaining there as the Bishop needs to conduct a ceremony to prevent Sheriff Hunter from returning from the dead and Neil will stand guard to prevent the ceremony from being interrupted. However the Bishop has sent the female dwarven Priestess Hilldi Argyle MacTavish to join them. She tells them that she has had previous experience with both caves battles and fighting undead so might be able to help.

Minerva places her finger to her lip as she considers his list. " I have already gathered most of what is on your list but I did not think of oil. I will go and get some. Make sure to bring some of those special bullets of yours.. just in case." I will see you at the sheriff's then." She rushes home to gather the rest of the items and say an extra couple of prayers while she's there before meeting everyone at the Sheriffs. 

She returns to her horse, Shadow, and begins to pack up the saddlebags. She begins piling in her holy symbols, vials of holy water, rope and there rest of the items on her list. When she moves to open the second saddlebag she remembers the armored vest that was taken off of the dead man. "Ugh!" it is still covered in blood. The blood of the horse, not the dead man, she recalls. "Spilled by a filthy fiend. Well perhaps it will help me more than it did him." She takes it into the house and cleans it off before slipping it on under her blouse."  She returns to Shadow making one last inventory of items before securing her rifle to the animal. She gives a soft whistle, signaling Luna to follow her and makes her way to the Marshall’s office.

Jake fishes the burlap sack out of his saddlebag. From it he removes a Colt Peacemaker with a standard length barrel and a red neckerchief with a not in it. He undoes the knot and removes six bullets that all have shiny silver slugs on the top of their cartridges. He reties the neckerchief and then carefully loads the Colt with the six rounds. He hands both to the priestess Minerva. "It belonged to Nolan Edwards. Those are enchanted silver tipped rounds in it. I had put it away just in case we needed it someday. I never expected to need it again so soon. I know you have your own pistol, however Edwards carried these for a reason. Perhaps he is looking upon us and glad his weapon will combat these fiends once more." Jake shrugs. "We need all the help we can get no matter how unlikely." 

Jake greets the others, chatting in a relaxed and friendly tone with no more concern than if they were going rabbit hunting. Finally he asks with no more fanfare than asking who was going skin the catch, "Who is the hammer and stake wielder? I tried doing that a couple of times and was down right pitiful at it. Especially if they are still moving around, biting and all. I am just not strong enough. Is it you Chet? Any chance we could drive one right through the box and not have to open it?"  Chester says, "I can do it. They sleep during the day, right? That'll make it easy. I'll have to do it quick like. They're going to wake up when I start."

The Priestess Hilldi says, "The undead I am personally familiar with are wraiths and specters however I do know some lore regarding vampires. For the stake to effectively stop one it needs to be driven direction into the heart. So it is unlikely that you would be able to discern exactly that target without being able to see exactly how the corpse is lying."

The group ride off back in the direction of the Dos Cabezas mountains. They reach the murder site and head up the train to the cave. Once they enter the first chamber Hilldi makes the observation "Early high elvan, mostly natural but with modifications made for habitation. I estimate the workmanship to be between one and two thousand years in age." 

As they continue towards the next inner chamber with the cots Hilldi says, "I sense great evil has been here recently. Please wait while I say a prayer for support from my patron deity." The room becomes silent as the dwarf begins her prayer saying, "Goddess Aretmis, daughter of Leto and Zeus, goddess of the wilderness the hunt and the earth, watch over us as we venture forth through this place. Guide our path and the aim of our weapons as we face these abominations to life itself. This we ask."  

Chester bows his head in prayer to the goddess of the hunt. After the prayer is finished, he says, "Elves made this place? I never took them for cave-dwelling folk."  Hilldi says, "They weren't normally. The present tribes in Arizona and New Mexico, the Apache, Navajo and Yavapai, all descend from the ancient Pueblo Indians, but prior to that they lived near the mountains, it being a source for water, and the Elders and Shaman of the tribe would reside in the caves." 

She points out a place in the wall with very faint discoloration in the stone can barely be seen. She says, "Those are drawings on walls made by the shaman thousands of years ago. Weather, age and smoke from fires and tobacco have coated these walls in the time since then, but if these walls were to be cleaned using proper cleaning solutions you would once again be able to see the drawings that the ancients had left."  Chester gives a grim smile. "Interesting, priestess. But, umm, we have a more pressing concern. Sorry about that, but I want to get this over with as soon as possible. Those blood-suckers could wake up at any moment."

Eduardo leads the group of six down the narrow tunnel into the inside chamber with the bats. He waits by the chamber entrance and helps the others into the room.  Jake left his rifles out with the horse. His sawed off shotgun loaded with bird shot hangs on a lanyard outside his duster. Once in the room he places the burlap sack, now containing two sticks of dynamite and fuse on the ground near the wall. Back to the wall he watches and listens carefully as the others come into the room. The calm confidence replaced with a grim determination.

Chester says in a low voice, "We'll open one coffin, then the other. If I'm doing the staking, someone else will have to do the opening. Keep watch on the other one. We don't want to get surprised. OK?"  Berg tells Chester "You're the strongest, we'll get the casket lid and you do the staking." They had brought a bulls eye lantern with them this trip which Marshall Berg opens up and positions on the ground pointing towards the caskets. 

Eduardo and Chester venture forward checking the room for tracks. Based upon the lack of fresh prints and a build up of bat guano on the tarp they conclude that the room is undisturbed since their previous visit a few hours before. Chester and Eduardo carefully remove the tarp and gesture for the others to come forward. Hilldi takes out her holy symbol fastening it on a chain around her neck. She then gets out a wooden stake and hammer as well. 

Marshall Berg and Deputy Rodriguez get on either end of the casket lid and working together lift it off. The first casket is empty save for a few inches of dirt covering the bottom of it. Chester and Hilldi move around as the other lawmen move to the top and bottom of the other casket. They remove the lid of second casket revealing a dead body inside. The body is perfectly still, the arms crossed over his chest and eyes closed. He is also lying on a few inches of dirt. 

Berg states "It's Philemon Grove, the man who killed Niles Hoover. He was shot dead during the mob riot and supposedly buried the next day on the Thayer Ranch." Minerva Florencia looks forward at the face of the man who she had shot, the bullet hole in his forehead clearly visible. Eduardo comments, "Ken Wagner said earlier that Grove was the only one who Nick Thayer ever brought up here with him."   

Chester gets a puzzled look on his face. "Can people become vampires if they're already dead?" He lowers his hands. "If Grove's not a vampire, what's he doing here? And who's the other coffin for? This doesn't make any sense." "Ahem," Jake finally speaks up, "Can you check to be sure he is not one of them, uh creatures? I know they usually get violent when you open the lid, perhaps it would be best to make certain before we go chatting on."  Hilldi replies, "No, they cannot become undead after death. But he could have already been a vampire before he was shot. How did they check his body? Did they just check to see if he was breathing? Because he wouldn't have been, since vampires don't breathe. I think that....." 

Her words are then abruptly ended as she and the deputies had made the potentially fatal error of looking at each other while they conversed and not the body inside the casket. Thus, they are taken by surprise as the arms rapidly uncross and thrust upward, each hand grabbing both Hilldi and Eduardo by the necks as Philemon Grove sits up in the casket. His eyes glow read, his mouth reveals fangs and he makes a guttural sound as his fingers begin to tighten on their necks and thrusts his arms up higher lifting them both up from the floor.   

Jake groans inwardly, “I just told you.…”   Minerva had been pulling a bottle of holy water out of her gown pocket When the evil creature grabs Hilldi, she throws the vial of water on him.  Her aim is a bit off with around half of the vial striking the casket. Some does fall upon Grove's harm holding up the dwarf and the arm begins to burn but he does not release his grip. 

A voice then calls out from across the room "Phil...stop." The voice comes from a man who steps out from behind one of the larger stalagmites in the room. The man's face is familiar to most in the room as a Promise City resident although only those who had been to the Long Branch Saloon before know him by name. The man appears to be unarmed however his left hand remains behind the stalagmite in front of him so could potentially be holding a gun in it. Berg exclaims, "Wilson? What is going on here?"  The man continues to look at the vampire in the coffin and says, "Phil, don't kill them." The vampire continues to hold the dwarf and the elf in the air by the neck, but he does now relax his grip instead of crushing the windpipes.   

What is Dooley Wilson doing here? Jake's mind is racing as soon as the man appears. He pretends to be stunned by the turn of events where he is standing away from the others and takes a half step back. He uses this bluff to remove the small mirror from his left coat pocket and shift the duster flap to clear his pistol for a cross draw. He angles the mirror so he can get a quick glance of the man behind the stalagmite while his mind ticks off what he remembers. I cannot remember seeing Dooley in daylight recently, the mirror in the Long Branch is away from the piano, there is access to the piano from the back or upstairs away from the mirror. Jake mentally prepares to draw and shoot in half a moment if what he suspects is true. After a quick glance he drops the mirror back in his pocket just as surreptitiously as he removed it, keeping his focus the Long Branch piano player but not looking him in the face.

Wilson states, "You must forgive my companion for his ill-manners. He suffered a serious injury to his brain when you lawmen fired upon the crowd. He has been no more than a simpleton since then. Of course, that bullet would not have harmed him unless it was magical. I'm curious what Judge Isby would say Marshall Berg if he knew that the Town Marshall and his deputies were using illegal wizard magics!"

Finding no reflection of Dooley Wilson in the mirror, Jake ignores any distractions and immediately fast draws his long barreled Colt. No quick fancy shots, no special tricks, all his focus is on the aim. He points the gun at the thing that was once Dooley Wilson, dead center at the chest using all his skill and experience and pulls the trigger once. The trademark retort that is the Colt Peacemaker echos in the cavern as a single pyrotechnic bullet leaves the barrel towards the vampire. The only thought in Jakes mind was, Hilldi I hope your goddess was paying attention.

The pyrotechnic shot is on target, striking Dooley Wilson at the intended location causing a large explosion which explodes the body of the undead creature sending flaming pieces of body parts around the area while simultaneously breaking and splitting the stalagmite in front of him.  Jake mutters, "Seems to be an opening for a piano player at the Long Branch, I bet Kate Higgins wants one that is not so 'hot' on the keys." 

One unintended consequence of the explosion is that the one-thousand-plus bats along the ceiling become active and afraid, leaving their perches and flying haphazardly across the room with near-ear-shattering shrieks given the close quarters. Meanwhile, at the sight of his companion's demise the creature that was once Philemon Grove again squeezes his fingers on the throats of his two captives.

Minerva grips her holy symbol and prays to Jupiter and Minerva to protect her from the evil creature, casting protection from evil and drawing her silver dagger, throws herself between the vampire and Hilldi and Eduardo in an attempt to break his hold on them.   Minerva knocks against the vampire, her holy symbol grazing the arm holding Deputy Rodriguez. The vampire screams in pain and tosses the Deputy away knocking Minerva to the floor with him.

Chester reacts and lunges for Phil Grove. He tries to stab the vampire in the heart with the stake he holds.  Chester successfully jabs the wooden stake into the monster's chest above the heart but the initial thrust does not drive it deep enough to puncture the heart. He ignores this threat, being preoccupied by the dwarven priestess whose larynx he is crushing.  Minerva pulls another vial from her pocket and throws it at the vampire's face.   The vampire's face begins to burn and he finally releases Hilldi, who falls to the floor either unconscious or dead.

Jake then spins the cylinder on the revolver, moving the first of two enchanted rounds into position. There is a crowd of people around the remaining fiend who is still holding the dwarven woman. Minerva falls, Chester attacks and he aims at a point just below where the neck reaches the chest and waits for a clear shot, not wanting to shoot any of the others. "Patience, Jake, patience," he mutters to himself waiting for the opportunity.

Chester takes the mallet in his right hand and tries to pound the stake home. "I don't want to see any more of you people ever again."   The stake finds its mark and the vampire collapses into the casket.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Ninety-nine, “The Goddess Arrives“, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 11:00 A.M. *

Jake returns the hammer to the weapon without firing. He holds his position, watching and listening for more of the fiends while attempting to ignore the still frantic bats.  Chester looks at the ceiling for more threats. He asks no one in particular, "Who was that guy?" 

The lawman points to Hildi. "Minerva, check on her. I'll check on Eddie." He props Eddie up and slaps his face. "Eddie, wake up. Can you hear me?"  Eddie is still alive, but Chester recognizes based upon what happened to Nanuet in Thomaswell that some of man's life force has been drained from him. Chester says to Berg, "He's still alive, but in bad shape. We need to get him to the Bishop soon. Grove sucked some of the life out of him. How's Hildi?"  Berg continues to wave his arms to get the frenzy-induced bats to fly away from the side of the cavern.

When the vampire releases Hildie, Minerva rushes to her side and drags her out of his reach. She bends over her, checks her breathing and attempts to heal her through the power bestowed upon her by the gods.  Between the crushed windpipe and having her life force drained Hilldi is clearly dead but Minerva still attempts to heal her. Minerva shouts, "Don't die on us, Hildi. Your work here isn't complete. Damn it." 

The others then notice a second woman materialize out of thin air beside Minerva.  The woman has brown eyes, brownish-black hair tied back in a pony tail and a shapely figure. She is attired in Native American clothing, a deerskin dress and sandals, although she clearly is not elvan. Strapped to the woman's back is a quiver of arrows with an unstrung longbow attached to it. The mesmerizing woman lays her hands upon Hilldi and the room illuminates with light as energy flows from the woman into the dwarf, whose neck begins to heal and the color returns to the priestess's body.

Upon seeing the woman, Chester falls to his knees. "Lady Artemis. Your servant is hurt real bad. She fell fighting the walking dead."  The Goddess nods acknowledgement to Chester while continuing to heal the dwarven priestess.   Minerva's faith in the gods prevents her from being startled by the appearance of Diana at such a dire time. She assumes that Hildie has been saved and turns to the apparition with a smile of gratitude.

The energy continues to flow from the Goddess to the priestess. Within moments Hilldi is fully healed and her eyes blink awake. She sees who is standing above her and then faints dead away again.  Diana stands and says, "She will be fine, she was just startled." Chester says softly, "Who are we that the gods come to us so regularly?" He clears his throat. "Uh, Lady Artemis? I don't know if he's a follower of yours, but this man has been drained by the vampire. Can you do something for him, too?"

She then turns towards Minerva and says in a commanding voice "Tell her I will meet with her and the other priests tomorrow at noon in the local Church of Olympus."  Minerva turns to her and bows respectfully. "I will tell them."  The Goddess nods and begins to fade away.  By the time that Chester's request is uttered she has already begun to fade. In less than a minute's time she is gone. 

Jake is interrupted in his search of the room by the apparitions words. Taken aback only momentarily, he shakes his head and continues searching. Not a good sign when the gods want to spend time with you.  Jake's right eyebrow pops up at the apparition. He is quiet until the light starts to fade. "There is something else you do not see everyday." He holsters his pistol and starts to search about the room.   Jake manages to find a belt buckle, a metal cufflink and a gold ring. There are also scraps of clothing but no flesh or blood, only an dark black dust.

Minerva bends to Hildie and gently shakes her. "Hildie, wake up."  "Now what?" Jake asks the group that is gathered around Eduardo and Hilldi. "We should get those two back. Was there something else here?"   Chester gets up and brushes off his pants. "I feel so blessed." He says to Jake, "We should destroy these coffins. Vampires need them to, er, live, right? And we should make sure there aren't any other secret passages out of this room."

"Good plan." Jake replies. He sets about searching through the coffins before using a hammer to break them apart.   A search of the room reveals no secret doors, although higher up there are dozens of small passageways to other parts of the cave complex that the bats come and go through

While they finish up Jake asks, "What are you going to tell folks? Grove is no problem, folks believed he was dead anyway. No one who counts will miss him. What about Doolie? As the locals would say you are missing el cuerpo muerto, the dead body. Are we just going to keep quiet and let folks wonder where he ran off to?"  Minerva looks at him, surprised by the question. "I don't see why we should say anything at all! We did not kill him. He was not alive to begin with. And as you have pointed out, there is no body"

Chester says, "What are we going to say, Jake? I'm sorry, but the piano player was a creature of the night? Oh yeah, one of the guys we shot dead a couple weeks ago is back and not happy about it? We can't say anything. People will think we're nuts or they'll believe us and go into a panic."  Jake replies, "I am certainly happy keeping quiet. Just with three lawmen in the room I figured I would make certain."

Berg says, "No, we have to keep quiet about this. And I would also appreciate it if all of you also keep quiet regarding what Wilson said about the magical ammunition. I'm not worried about what Judge Isby will say, Heck, he's the one who gave me some of it. But there are a lot of people in town who feel that wizard magic is the work of witchcraft and that's not something we need to add to the volatile situation the town now finds itself in."   

"The Mexican Indians have a saying, Nunca decir la verdad poblar quiénes no son dignos de ellos, it means never tell the truth to people who are not worthy of it." Jake smiles, takes up a stack of boards and makes his way out with them.  Minerva turns to Jake "I'm not sure that's what Senor Berg was implying." Minerva says, in a disapproving tone.

"You should be familiar with that emotion, Senorita, most folks do not find wizard magic palatable. Even to the point of hanging or burning the undesirable cretin involved." Jake shrugs as he continues to drag the coffin boards out. "I never even believed it was real until I got to Promise City."

Chester smiles and says, "Marshall, you know my feeling on the magic ammo. My neck's on the line, too. He turns to Eduardo, "Eddie, can you walk? I can help you if you want. We're getting out of here. You took a whale of a beating, but you should see the other guy." Chester grabs a bunch of boards.  Berg says, "Enough talk. Let's get out of here before someone or something else shows up." He and Chester help Eduardo through the tunnel and out of the caves.

After the others leave she says to Jake” I am not suggesting that we should reveal what has happened. I agree that it is necessary to keep certain things concealed." She sighs. 
"Perhaps I am just being over sensitive, it is just that I am growing weary of the self serving attitude that certain people have no worth. I keep the secret to protect them, not because they are not 'worthy." she shakes her head and walks out of the cave. before she exits she turns back” I apologize, I am drained from the healing and not explaining myself very well." Chester says, "Me too. There's not much more to do here."

Jake piles the boards and spills an oil on them. "No offense taken." He removes his dagger, and chuckles at the irony, "Incendie." The oil and boards go into flames.   “I am ready to go back."  Eduardo is assisted down the mountain. Hilldi says that she never felt better, in fact, some injuries that she's had for years now appear to be fully healed. The group get on their horses and ride back to town.

Minerva catches up to Hildie. They ride along companionably while Hildie chatters on about how wonderful she feels.  "Oh, by the way, Hildie, I am to give a message to you and the other priests. Diana commands that we meet with her at Church of Olympus. We are to be there at noon "  Hilldi gives Minerva a looks of shock and says, "She...wants to meet with us? What....what did I ever do to deserve such an honor? I am not worthy."  There's that word again Minerva thinks in frustration. "Of course you are worthy! There is no reason why the gods should not favor you."  Hilldi says, "She, she has already done so much. How badly did that monster injure me?"   

Minerva replies, "Pretty badly. I don't think that you were breathing. I believe that she actually resurrected you. Try not to think about it too much. I'm sure she'll let you know what she expects in return for such a favor."  Hilldi is quiet for a long while. She then says, "Whatever she expects I will do so and then some. I owe her everything."

Chester rides over to Jake. "We're going to have to tell Williamson and Harker. They'll want to know about this."  "When they get back, sure. Perhaps they will tell us they took care of Turner." Jake gives him a wink.  Chester gives a short laugh, "We should be so lucky. I have a feeling we're going to help look for him."

Chester and Berg get Eduardo to the church. The Bishop tends to him while the lawmen wait.  The Bishop tells the lawman that Eduardo should stay with him for the indefinite future.   Berg says, "If you feel that's best for him, Bishop. You feel better, Eddie. Come on Chet, let's let him get some rest." They make their way back to the office. Helen gets up from the desk, "Where's Eddie?"  Berg says, "He got hurt in the cave. The Bishop's going to be taking care of him for a while. We killed Phil Grove and Dooley Wilson." 

She replies, "Phil? But he was shot a couple weeks ago. I saw Rich Lester take him away. And I never took Dooley for a Cowboy." Chester says, "You're not going to believe this, but they weren't really alive. They were vampires." She says skeptically, "Vampires. Like in the stories told around the campfire." Chester says, "Yep. They're real and dangerous. Remember Colin Turner from the festival? He was one too." 

Berg says, "Anyway Ken Wagner and Jasper Ordway went out to the mountains to guard Nick Thayer. Apparently he was meeting Vaughn Palmer, who's now going by Nick Goudge. I'm not sure where Dooley and Grove fit into this. What's more, Wyatt Earp's mixed up in this somehow."  Helen takes it all in stride, smiles, and replies, "Vampires? And Palmer was a wizard right? Plus Earp as well! Never a dull moment around this place is there? Chet, are you sure you want the job of Marshall here?"  

Chester takes off his hat and scratches his head. "Well, I got to admit this stuff is far past anything I'm used to, but I got to try."  The lawmen are interrupted by the arrival of Timothy James Courtright. He says, "Looks like I'll be moving on. They caught two of the New Douglas Gang up in Colorado, Pinto Joe Weems and Shotgun Sally Fox." 

He takes out a telegram and looks it over stating, "The Gang had checked into a hotel in some out-of-the-way town along the Colorado River, but during the night a boat with Army troops came sailing in looking for them. Didn't take the troops long to find them since there was only one hotel in town.  Word is there was quite a shootout, a couple of soldiers got killed and the gang then split up. The remaining soldiers chased the wrong bunch, cornering Weams and Fox in the mountains, but letting Deadeye Douglas and Mae Clarke get clean away. So I'm off to Colorado. Good luck here in Promise City, maybe I'll stop back again some time."

Chester shakes Courtright's hand. "Same to you Marshall. I'm glad they caught Pinto Joe and Shotgun Sally. She shot me in a bank robbery a few months ago, so I owe her one. Say, by the way, do you remember who told you Buckley's killer was on the hilltop? The tip didn't pan out like we hoped."   Courtright replies, "I think the man's last name was Clanton, never caught his first name. Sorry it didn't work out." The former lawman turned bounty hunter departs.

Just before 4:00 P.M. once the school had emptied there were only the teachers, Ginnie, and Colleen and Kathleen. She arranged to meet the girls back here, then went to get her stallion from the El Parador and then fetch the buggy from Drover's.  On her way back from Drover's with the horse and buggy Kate sees Chumbley walking around town selling the current day's newspaper and yelling out the headline of “Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter Murdered”.

"Mr. Chumbley, I'll take one of those please." She pulled a nickel out of the pocket of her pants and paid. "Thank you."   Kate got the buggy moving again and back to her house before she opened the paper to read it.  The headline takes up most of the front page which is probably intentional as the story that follows is very short on details. It reads: 

“Town Undertaker Dick Lester brought three bodies into town this morning, apparently killed either late Wednesday night or early Thursday morning. The bodies were those of Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter and two members of the Thayer Ranch, the ranch owner Nicholas Thayer and his ranch hand Jasper Ordway. This makes a total of six ranchers killed during the last two weeks, four from the Thayer Ranch and two from the Crazy-8 Ranch. Hunter and Thayer were both candidates for office on the Liberty Party ticket. Marshall Berg said that an ongoing investigation is taking place but would not give any further details. Cochise County Deputy Sheriff ‘Buckskin’ Frank Leslie will be taking over Hunter’s duties here in Promise City." 

Kate flips through the rest of the paper. Page five has a full page advertisement for the “Law and Order Party”. It lists the candidates as Mayoral candidate Frank Condon, Town Marshall candidate Ashley King, and Councilmen candidates Zebediah Cook, Doctor James Eaton, Manuel Escobar, Emery Shaw and Dennis Winston. 

Following the listing of the names is the party’s platform which reads: 

The Law and Order Party will restore the word of law and need for order to the Community of Promise City. Gone will be the days of fear from cattle rustlers, bank robbers and murderers. This town will become one where families can live in peace. 

When elected the Law and Order Party promises to: 

1. Enact new legislation to discourage potential lawbreakers including long mandatory terms of imprisonment for all violent crimes. 

2. Maintain the sanctity of the holy day by prohibition of the sale and consumption of all alcoholic beverages on Sundays except for that used during religious ceremonies run by clergy of the Roman-Greek Church. 

3. Make all gambling and prostitution illegal within the town boundaries of Promise City. 

4. End all displays of public nudity such as those from the midnight dance at the festival as well as those done nightly at the Gay Lady Dance Hall and Saloon and Palace Saloon. 

5. Establish reasonable hours for all drinking establishments with closing times of 9:00 P.M. on Monday through Thursday and 10:00 P.M. on Fridays and Saturdays. 

6. Prohibit the carrying of firearms on public streets except for authorized law enforcement officers and members of a town militia. 

7. Encourage new families to come and establish homes within Promise City. 

The paper ripped as Kate's grip tightened. I don't know why I'm surprised, I really should have known. She was still angered by that list. They were not living back east, and in face some of these ideas were more draconian than any you'd find there.   There were not enough families in Promise City for that platform to carry the vote, and Kate herself certainly wouldn't give it her support. She sighed. Nothing was going to change that platform. She tied the horse to one of the porch posts and went inside with a stormy expression.

After around ten minutes Conrad Booth walks up to her, a copy of the newspaper in his hands. He says, "Terrible news about Sheriff Hunter. I don't know what's going on but I'm now really worried about your ranch. I'm glad that Cattleman's Association got started up when it did."  "I'm not in any danger," she said absently. "From what I've been seeing this is political. I don't have anything in common with Thayer and we've improved the security. When we're out today I'll talk to the others about getting hands hired, and soon. 

It's this that's made me angry," she said, thrusting the ad into his hands. "We have a hanging judge here, and they think long sentences will deter criminals? I would love to see prostitution end, but it's not going to end just because we pass a law. And making gambling illegal? You can't legislate morality! If you close the saloons early, you're just going to have a lot of miners looking for another way to have fun.   And if I want a glass of wine on Sunday I'll have one! I'm not a follower of their church. And If they think I'm going around this town unarmed they've got another think coming. I thought the idea of working with them was to moderate some of this idiocy."

Conrad says, "But look at it on the bright side! Once they are swept into power and outlaw gambling I'll have to take up acting as a profession! We can convert all of these closed saloons into theaters! I'm sure that if the miners and ranchers can't go anywhere to get a drink they'll be happy to watch a production of Shakespeare instead."  

She gave him a half-hearted smile. "At least you'd be doing something you'd truly enjoy. Somehow I don't think the miners will appreciate Shakespeare more than every now and then. We should go before they make it illegal for me to wear pants or show my arms."  Conrad replies, "Kate, I was joking. Somehow I doubt they will be swept into office with that platform. In fact, I think I'll go check to make sure that Kate Higgins has seen this. I'll be back in a bit."

She put her hand on his sleeve to hold him there for a minute and said, "I know you were, I'm just not finding much to laugh about. I'm overreacting, I know. This isn't really a surprise. I guess I had just hoped for better. We'll be ready when you get back."

Jake buys a paper when Chumbley comes round to the Lucky Lady.  Jeff Mills looks over his shoulder and comments, "Hunter, huh," when he finishes with the lead story. "I guess he will not be following me around anymore." Jake scratches his beard and grins before turning the page.  He spies the Law and Order platform and spits out, "Hermes! Those fools." He folds the paper under his arm and heads over to the Gay Lady in search of Burton Lumley.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred, “A Party of Unity“, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 4:15 P.M. *

Conrad returns very shortly and says, "She wasn't there. She was called over to an emergency meeting of the Liberty Party at the Palace Saloon. She's not even a supporter of that group but after this paper came out Fisk and Adair managed to talk her into joining them for the meeting." 
Pedro comes into the room with Grant Keebler, a copy of the paper in hand. Grant says, "Ah you've both heard the news. Shall we start boarding up the building now?"

"Absolutely not," Kate said fiercely. "In fact, I think they just shot themselves in the foot. There aren't enough people in this town who would support that platform to get them elected. The bigger worry is where will all those votes go? I'm probably going to anger the Cattleman's Association by not supporting our slate, but they'll get over it."  Conrad says, "Speak of the devil." 

Kate turns to see Emery Shaw walking into the El Pardor, his face beet red, and he dispenses with any pleasantries and says, "Katherine, we need to meet tonight about this."  She replies, "So the Association didn't have any input about this ad. I'm relieved to hear it. When do you want to meet? I'll be there.”  He says, “No input from myself or Escobar what-so-ever. I've sent riders out to all of the outlying ranches to get the folks for the meeting, but it may take a few hours. Figure around 7:00 P.M. if that works for you." 

Kate says, “Don't they realize this platform will lose the election? And probably help Adair's party win?"   Shaw answers, "I have no idea. They are so full of themselves and their high-and-mighty moral standards that they seem to forget they are really in the minority."  She states, "They did follow though with not trying to close all the saloons at least, but still... They've always been full of themselves. And blinded by their own self-righteousness. I'll be there at seven thirty. Who'll have the chair tonight? Is there anything I can do for you until then?"

Shaw replies, "The Perez Ranch gets to chair tonight's meeting. That should be interesting, they have no love for this Vigilance Committee. Try to talk some of your partners into attending, that might help. I will see you then Katherine."  After he leaves Conrad says, "So I see that you and Shaw are now on a first name basis. And I heard that he treated you to a semi-private dinner following the last meeting. Should I start to get jealous?"

This time her smile was genuine. Just knowing action was being taken had cheered her up considerably. "It gets cumbersome using last names, and we've known each other long enough to dispose with the formality. No reason for jealousy, my dear. I don't think Emery is looking for a lady other than to share dinner with now and then. Usually those inclined head over to the Lady for a drink after a meeting, but with the rustling most of the ranchers headed home. As we both live in town now..."

Conrad says, "Well, he has been a widower for a while, I wouldn't be surprised if he is looking for somebody to share his life with, preferably somebody closer to his age. I imagine that if he wins a position he'll probably buy or build a house instead of just renting a room in a boarding house. With his money he can certainly afford it."   She says, "There's nothing to show you are here to stay like building a home. And I wouldn't be surprised to see him find a wife to share it with either." 

Kate turned to Grant and Pedro. "I don't know what will happen at the meeting tonight, but it seems likely to me at least that we'll decide to break from the ticket and form our own slate. It was already a risk once before and by taking out this ad without consulting all the candidates they've shown again that they don't really care anything about our opinions. There are enough moderate independent candidates that we could approach to form a good, moderate ticket."

Kate talked with the men for a while longer then said, "I want to make sure Jake has seen this. I doubt Adair approached him like he did Kate Higgins, and he's very interested in keeping Adair and his buddies out of office. Can you wait for me for a few minutes?"  He agreed and Kate hurried down Sierra Street then turned down Allen. 

Jake arrives at the Gay Lady and sees Lumley behind the bar talking to his bartender Jim Hagen and one of his gamblers Cisco Halston. A copy of the newspaper is on the bar in front of them, folded to the page with the Law and Order platform.  Jake strides right up to them, "Good afternoon gentlemen." He drops his own paper on the bar. "I see you have noticed it too. Those damn fools will drive some folks right into the Adair and Fisk’s Liberty Party, or Freedom Party or whatever they are calling it."

Lumley says, "I know, they both came by together to see if I would fill the Thayer vacancy for their ticket for the Councilman position. I turned them down, saying I'll keep running as an independent. I seriously considered it but I just don't trust Fisk, there's no way I would support him for Mayor."

"Folks need a moderate alternative to these two extreme ends." Jake drums his fingers on the table. "I worry that a bunch of separate independent candidates will not be able to move the vote away in large enough numbers to defeat one side or the other. All it would take is one last minute event to drive people one way or another. I would not put it past either of those groups to create one." 

Jake withdraws his hands from the bar and stuffs them in his pockets. "Would you consider joining a moderate party? Upton was looking into the Republicans. There is Vera Blake and Chester Martin out there too that need a home. Maybe we can get Elton Hubbard to throw his support in. That and we might steal some of the moderate candidates from the Law and Order ticket who do not whole heartedly agree with this line of horse dung." Jake taps the paper for emphasis. "Vote for Burton Lumley and his party, do not let the others tell you to choose between liberty and a safe place to live." Jake gives him a grin.

Lumley replies, "That's worth considering Mr. Cook, seriously worth considering." He turns to bartender Hagen and says, "John, run over to Drovers and see if Vera can break away to come chat." I wouldn't mind being Mayor myself but given that my establishment promotes all of the vices that the Law and Order Party wishes to abolish that would just make this moderate party a lightening rod for them, and possibly drive more potential votes away from us. Do you have anybody in mind for the Mayor spot?"  

"That really is the tough call, is it not? I was hoping that Emery Shaw might consider it, but not if he agrees with that," Jake points again to the newspaper like it was an unpleasant insect. "You?"  Lumley says, "I would support Shaw. I'd also be in favor of Mitchell Berg, but I doubt we would be able to convince him. Neil Cassidy would be another possibility. Beyond that I can't really think of anybody who I would get behind."  Jake says, "I already asked Berg about it once, he was rather emphatic about not being interested. I think he is still overwhelmed about this whole Marshall business. I agree about Cassidy, if we do not line up behind Berg or Shaw." 

Kate reached the corner with Main and just as she was going to head for the Lady's door she saw Jake through the windows of the Gay Lady. Kate went there instead and saw the newspaper laid out between Jake and Burton Lumley.  "You've seen the ad, then. There's an emergency meeting of the Cattleman's Association tonight. I thought Emery Shaw was going to have a apoplexy when I saw him."   Lumley looks up and says, "Funny you should mention him, we were just talking about the good Mr. Shaw."  Jake asks, "He is not in agreement with the published platform?"

Kate answers, "Well, he just came by to tell me there is an emergency meeting tonight. They didn't ask him or Mr. Escobar about that ad whatsoever, and I seriously doubt Mr. Shaw agrees with that platform. I suspect, and keep in mind I'm not always right, that we may break from the Vigilance Committee. I for one won't shed any tears about that. I take it you gentlemen are trying to find something to do about this as well?"

"Yes, we were just discussing it as well. I was attempting to convince Burton here," Jake points over his shoulder with his thumb, "to start or join a moderate party. We were privately wondering if Emery Shaw could be enticed away from the so called Law and Order Party." Jake turns back to Lumley, "Tell you what, I will go work on Shaw and you speak with Vera Blake. That would be an excellent start. Do you think we could locate him Katherine?"

Lumley's bartender Hagan returns and says, "Vera Blake is busy right now, Mr. Evan Adair is over at Drover's talking to her right now about joining his Party. Didn't catch any details, he clammed up as so as he saw me."   "Hermes, that bastard is fast. Let me handle this," Jakes says with a dark smile. "Katherine, find Shaw and meet us back here." Jake walks purposefully to see Vera Blake.

Jake enters to see Adair and Vera Black at the far corner of the building with Austin Blake having joined them. Austin sees Jake approaching and says, "Cook! Have you seen the Law and Order platform! Those bastards want to put all of us our of business." Adair adds, "Yes, we were just discussing what to do about this."

"Yes Mr. Blake, I have seen it. Quite amazing and disturbing all at once. Even if I was not a saloon owner they would not have my vote on principle alone. Actually I came here to discuss just that," Jake gives Adair a smile, "as a registered voter that is. I was interested in Vera's views and what she intended to do in office. 

If I may be so bold, I have always respected the both of you and I am keen to hear your thoughts. My only surprise is that she is not in discussions with any of the other independents who are looking to form a third party. Quite an impressive group actually, curious that these folks that the town already looks up to had not gathered together before. I suppose this ridiculous platform from the so called Law and Order Party sparked them. Healthy competition is a good thing, an exercise in our liberties and freedoms. I am sure you agree Mr. Adair." Jake nods to the man. "But listen to me ramble on. I came here to listen to you."

Adair says, "Actually we're both on the same train of thought Mr. Cooke. I have just presented Mrs. Blake with the notion of a third party as Mr. Fisk and I have come to a difference of opinion over his party's platform and I am no longer affiliated with his so-called Liberty Party. The tanner Tector Driscoll agreed with me and we both resigned from that party together and told them to find somewhere other than my saloon to meet at. I believe that I have already convinced Kate Higgins to join my new party as a candidate for Council and am hoping that Mrs. Blake will as well."

"Democracy at work! Is it not a marvel? Good for you Vera Blake, that certainly makes you quite in demand among the political parties. You will be in a good negotiating position when Burton Lum-" Jake stops in mid sentence. "Er, there I go blathering on again."   

Adair says, "Actually I plan to go see Mr. Lumley next. I intend to lead an aggressive counter to the Law and Order party's platform and I believe he will agree with me on this. Please consider joining me Mrs. Blake, our party will be stronger with you on it and we can't be letting the Vigilance Committee shut this town down." Vera Blake interjects, "Well gentlemen, it is nice to be in such high demand. But I have promised Helen Barker to let her manage my campaign and will not be making any decision on a party affiliation until I discuss it first with her." 

Adair looks perturbed by that and Jake notices him unconsciously touch the spot where Deputy Barker shot him two weeks earlier. He says, "Mrs. Blake, am I to understand that you are not capable of making your own decisions?" Austin Blake interjects "No sir, you are hearing her say that she will be giving her friend the courtesy of a conversation." Adair says "Very well then, I'm off to see Mr. Lumley."

Jake waits until Adair has left the building before he remarks, "My, my, Mr. Adair certainly becomes unpleasant when he does not get his way. Did he happen to mention exactly what he and Hamilton Fisk had a falling out over?"  Austin Blake replies, "Primarily the platform. As Adair just said, he wants to aggressively go after the Law and Order Party. Fisk doesn't, he feels time and resources can be better spent running a positive campaign instead of a negative one. Adair feels that will just play into the Law and Order Party's hands. Those two also split over who to replace Sheriff Hunter with as Marshall although Adair didn't tell us either name."

Kate says, "I'm not sure where Shaw will be, I'll try over at the Comstock House, but he might be spreading the word about the meeting." Kate hurried out and over to the Comstock house, asking Bea when she arrived if Mr. Shaw had returned.  She departs.

Jake says, "Since I trust neither Fisk nor Adair, I am not sorry to see trouble in their party. I will be quite honest, I suggested to Lumley that you and he would be good together on a ticket and that this town needs a moderate party in this election. The last thing we need is either extreme ends antics driving folks to the other. Please come over and talk to Burton and consider seriously what good you two could do together." Jake pushes his hat back on his head, "I am told that Emery Shaw was surprised by his parties platform. Perhaps he would listen to other offers?" Jake gives them his trademark grin. "I am off to find Shaw and invite him over to the Gay Lady after Adair finishes annoying Lumley." Jake chuckles at that. "Will you come over and talk with them too?" 

"I was thinking that a good slogan might be, do not let the others tell you to choose between liberty and a safe place to live. You can have both." What do you think?      Austin Blake says, "I think you are a natural at these political situations Mr. Cooke." Vera says, "I believe Helen is on duty right now at the Marshall's Office. I will go and see if she can break away to join us and if not I will at least discuss this with her. I truly do value her opinion, I doubt that women would have been given the right to vote yet alone run for office without her influence."   "Excellent." Jake tips his hat, "We look forward to seeing you at the Gay Lady then."  Outside of Lumley's place, Jake checks to see if Adair is inside and if so waits until he leaves. 

At the Comstock House Beatrice Lee tells Kate that Shaw returned a few minutes ago and is upstairs in his room. She smiles and offers to head upstairs and tell him he has a visitor. Kate gets the impression from the tone of voice and slight smile that Bea believes this to be a 'social' visit rather than a business matter.  Kate smiled pleasantly. It doesn't take much to start a rumor in this town. And yet openly dancing with and kissing Conrad people can't believe. "I would appreciate that, thank you. I'll just wait here."

Emery Shaw comes downstairs a few minutes later. He has changed his shirt and combed his hair since he saw her last. A smile appears over his face and he exclaims, "My, this is a pleasant surprise. I did not expect to see you until later." Kate notes that Bea has remained upstairs but is peering around the corner and eavesdropping on their conversation.

Kate dropped her voice, attempting to deprive Bea of her bit of gossip for the day. "There is some talk among the independent candidates of banding together and forming a moderate slate. Jake and Mr. Lumley would like to talk to you about it over at the Gay Lady."  Shaw replies, "Well then let's go." 

The two make their way back to the Gay Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. They enter to see Evan Adair chatting with Burton Lumley and bartender John Hagen." They break off the conversation as the others enter. Adair says, "Well, I have a few more people to see. Please let me know soon." Lumley replies, "I'll stop by your saloon later tonight with my decision." Adair gives Kate a nasty look as he makes his way out the door.

"Dissension in the ranks... It sounds even more promising for a moderate third party. And leaving Adair out in the cold warms my heart," Kate smiled.  Lumley interjects, "Yes, but what exactly would be the platform of this Moderate party? I'm seriously considering throwing in with Adair and his new "Freedom" party. I'm one of the people who has the most to lose if that Law and Order group makes it into office and the best way I see it is that they need to aggressively fought point-by-point."

Kate interjects, "I'd imagine the possible candidates would have to work that out. If I were setting a platform I'd go with the strong law-enforcement angle, perhaps suggest pushing to get the railroad here. How you deal with the other party would be up to you. Emery, what do you think?"  Shaw says, "Well, I think that I can understand Mr. Lumley's opinion but while there is a possibility that he may be part of a rival political party I would rather continue this discussion elsewhere. Burton, you are welcome to join our ticket as a Council member, we would be honored to have you." Lumley thanks Shaw. 

Emery Shaw leads the group across the street to the Lucky Lady. He stays by the door until he sees Vera Blake and Helen Barker coming and ushers them inside. He tells Vera "Change in plans. Lumley is actually considering joining Adair's new Freedom Party so I thought it best to discuss this further at another location."  Helen puts her hand on Vera's arm and says, "Don't even think about it yourself. You know what Adair is like." "I do indeed," Vera replies. Emery leads the ladies over to a table with Kate and Jake.

"Damn," Jake mutters, "I am not ready to give up on Lumley. It will not do to have him give legitimacy to Adair’s' party. I AM pleased that you folks are here to discuss some good old fashioned common sense though. Thanks to you all for listening to my ideas, but I will leave it up to you what you want to do from here. I will help as I can, but my personal involvement might be more of a hindrance than a help going forward."

Shaw says, "Jake, you stood by my side against the Cowboy Gang, that act of character says more about you than any rumors that might be floating around this town." Vera says "You two did what?" Shaw says, "Oh, you'll read about it in the paper some time in the next week or so, although Mr. Cook has asked me to keep his name out of it." 

Vera says, "Well, I wasn't going to join either the Liberty Party or Law and Order Party, not that I thought either would ask me to. The same goes for this new Freedom Party." Helen says, "We only need two candidates to officially make a party and we already have the signed petitions filed for Town Council."  Shaw says, "Yes, and you indicated that Mr. Martin would probably be willing to join a moderate party." Helen says, "Even if Chet says no I' should be able to convince him." Shaw says, "Okay that's three. We should be able to convince Manny Escobar too. And we'll leave a Council position open for Lumley at least for now. Who else?"  Kate shrugged. "A week or so ago Cole Rixton had been considering running, but I haven't heard him move any farther with it. Neil Cassidy would be a good candidate."

Maria brings the group out an early supper. Shaw says, "Ah, Miss. Fuente, could I ask you to do us a favor. Please go down to the Escobar house and ask Manuel to come and join us." She looks towards Jake who nods yes. She is off. Shaw says, "Either Cassidy or Rixton would be good but not both, their Committee for Racial Equality has divided support of the town so I wouldn't want to make a moderate ticket too top heavy, and they would have to be for a Council position and not Mayor. Speaking of which, who should we propose as Mayor?"

"I've heard your name mentioned once or twice today, Emery," Kate said.   "Excuse me, just a moment." Kate walked over to Harry Rote behind the bar. "Can you do me a favor? Conrad Booth is waiting for me at my home. It looks like I'm going to be here for a little while. Could you let him know, please? Thank you." Kate returned to the table and took her seat."

Shaw says, "Well, I first considered running for Marshall, but Mayor has a certain appeal. The only potential problem is that many of the townsfolk don't know me. But I have established a good relationship with Count Von Zeppelin, and his men now constitute a fifth of the electorate. Okay, it makes sense. I'll need to get a new signature petition but that shouldn't be too much of a problem." 

It isn't long until Manuel Escobar and Conrad Booth both join the group. They are updated as to the discussion. Manuel shows interest in this group. Booth mentions that he has spoken again to Kate Higgins who had agreed to be on the Liberty Party ticket for town council before the party split. He states, "She says that she agrees with Adair's anti-Vigilance Committee platform but also feels loyalty to Fisk, who gambles at her saloon every night, so hasn't made up her mind which of those two Parties to now go with." Blake thanks him for that information. 

Shaw says "Okay, here's the proposed ticket. Myself for Mayor, Chester Martin for Marshall, and for the Council we propose Vera Blake, Manuel Escobar, either Neil Cassidy or Cole Rixton, we try to convince Burton Lumley into taking another, and that still leaves the final slot. Our ticket now has sufficient representation from ranches, current law enforcement, and the Merchant's Association including a saloon. Seems like the only major voting block missing would from be the town's mining intersects."

"I do not know Elton Hubbard very well." Jake says. "He seems to keep to his business. What do you all think of him? Would he, or someone he trusts be a good candidate?"  Vera Blake speaks first saying "The problem with Hubbard is that he thinks first and foremost for Elton Hubbard and nobody else. On the other hand, he is the richest man in town which would give the ticket financial backing, from what I hear he's a reasonably good boss, and he certainly has the town's interests at heart since the town's fortune is directly tied to his." 

Shaw says, "You're right about him treating his employees fairly. All of the other tenants at the boarding house where I'm rooming work for him and speak well of him. I would suggest that we at least make him the offer, although he might turn us down, as he's never cared about town matters or politics before. Once we finish up here I'll go see his right hand man Earl Hogan and try to get to see him before the Cattleman's Association Meeting. If he says no then I'd probably consider asking either Michael or Patrick Seawell."

Kate adds, "The only things I know about Elton Hubbard are that he supports the Moral Values School, and I suspect he supplied their uniforms." She shrugged. "Which doesn't tell me much about him. It's always a good sign when employees speak well of their boss. The Seawells I know a good deal better. They're both good men and I would support them."

Shaw says, "Hold on, if Hubbard is in league with the Moral Values School then maybe we should reconsider asking him altogether. I've gotten to know Colonel Michael Seawell and he seems like a good man, albeit quite a bit preoccupied with the young lady he is courting, or maybe I'm just jealous. I don't know Patrick as well but he seems to be the driving force behind the mining expansions in this region."

Kate says, "I haven't been privy to all Mr. Seawell's business dealings, but from what I do know he's quite shrewd, but doesn't run over people to accomplish his goals. Sonoma helped him buy some land owned by an elvan family and they came to an agreement good for everyone. I believe he only bought about half the land they owned, and has been a good neighbor by helping them find more water sources. Jake probably knows more than I do with his share in one mine."  Jake says, "I like Seawell, good fellow. Seems to have principles. He would also enjoy sticking it to Fisk, which is part why I like him."

Jake repeats his proposed slogan "Do not let the others tell you to choose between liberty and a safe place to live." Shaw says, "That's great, we'll offer them both." He looks back at Katherine and says, "This should be an interesting Cattleman's Association meeting tonight. We'll have to grab tonight’s chairman Ricardo Perez before hand to clue him in to the potential fireworks." "I can do that," Manuel Escobar volunteers.

Shaw says, "Okay, it sounds like Patrick Seawell is our fifth Council member. So which of that other pair should we ask first, Cassidy or Rixton?"  Jake says, "I would lean towards Cassidy, but will he draw more votes to the ticket than Rixton?"  Vera Blake says, "Cassidy is more controversial due to his participation in that shootout two weeks ago. Martin was part of that too, but he was already a Deputy so had to follow the orders of his boss, Cassidy volunteered to go into that fight." 

Escobar says, "Rixton has greater support of the wood elvan population. They like Cassidy, he was the first in-town merchant to hire non-humans and threat them well, but Rixton's is a member of Dorita's 'Extended Family' over at the El Parador and has been for quite some time. It's one thing to be a good boss to other races but when you decide to live with and regularly socialize with them it has greater resonance."

Kate says, "Mr. Cassidy seems more visible, and his lumber business is very important right now. Mr. Rixton is more of an unknown, at least to my mind. His lower profile might be an advantage. I'm not sure which would be better. It could be a moot point though, it's possible neither of them would be interested."

Jake says, "Try thinking this way, look at the ticket and see if the addition of either of those gentlemen brings in voters that would not already vote for this ticket. And then who does each drive away. They are both upstanding businessmen in the community, we want both their support but the ticket is not just about who would be a good councilman. We need numbers of voters."

Shaw says, "Rixton may be friends with the wood elves of town, but with Manny here on the ticket already I'm not sure that will bring in any more votes. Both belong to the Committee for Racial Equality so they are balanced in that respect. Personally I favor Cassidy but that's just because I know him and I don't really know Rixton. As was pointed out, there's more controversy to picking Cassidy which our opponents will use against us." 

Vera Blake says, "Yes, but on the other hand Rixton may be the safer candidate due to his shy personality, but that won't necessarily help to get people energized for an election campaign." Helen says, "There's one other consideration. If Cassidy is on the Council then he will have to resign his position as Deputy Marshall to avoid a conflict of interest. I'm thinking that for continuity sake that Chet will want him, me and Eddie to all stay on as his deputies."

Jake shrugs. "This ticket needs backers too. Bring Cassidy in, tell him what we are thinking and let him lend a voice in this. He does have money and influence in town. I find it hard to believe he would not support this ticket anyway, but he will be more enthusiastic if we involve him. Besides there is a an old cowboy saying, if you're riding’ ahead of the herd, take a look back every now and then to make sure it’s still there. We could use some other opinions."  He pauses and says, "Now, what block of voters are we not capturing. Excluding Cowboy gang members and Mrs. Ashley's cronies."

Vera Blake says, "What about Church-goers? You can't just assume they are all going to vote for the Law and Order ticket, especially with all of the sermons that Miss. Florencia has been given that are counter to that group's opinions."   Emery Shaw says, "You know, that Priestess would make for a pretty good Council member herself."  

Kate says, "She's certainly passionate enough about the town that no one would doubt her dedication. Half the reason for the festival was to get the town to work as a community and it was very successful.  She might consider it in conflict with her position as the town's priestess, but I think she would consider it a chance to do a great deal of good."

"I think she will at least support this ticket. Offer her a spot if you think that is best and if she declines keep her on as an advisor or sorts. Get people to join the party, that makes them involved. Each of you needs convince folks to vote for the whole ticket not just individuals." Jake frowns a moment, "Speaking of which, the party needs a name."  Shaw says "That it does. The term 'Moderate' is way too neutral, makes it sound like we don't stand for anything."

"We're trying to create a party that will make a government we can all live with. Unity sounds like a good name to me, if a little grand."  Conrad says, "That's not bad, unfortunately it starts with the letter "U" so alphabetically it will appear last on the ballot for parties, after the Freedom, Law and Order and Liberty Parties. How about a name starting with something with spelling that falls before 'FR'."  Shaw says, "You're underestimating the voters. They'll find our party's name even if it appears fourth instead of first."

Kate says, "Perhaps, but it never hurts to take whatever edge you can find. Once the ballots are set I planned to hold a couple of informational sessions at the school so those who might have a little trouble with reading or understanding would be sure to be able to find the candidates they wanted to vote for. But if anyone has another suggestions higher up in the alphabet I'm ready to hear them."

Thus far a fabulous name is not leaping to my mind," Jake remarks. "I am certain one will become apparent soon, or perhaps it is the Unity Party. Unless there is something else I can do here right now, I should be off drumming up some additional support." Jake grins. "Discretely of course until you are ready to announce."

Shaw says, "Well, I don't think we're ready to announce yet since we're only firm on the three of us sitting here. I'm assuming that Chester Martin and Patrick Seawell will be receptive. And we're still not sure of the remaining two slots, we have to see what Lumley decides, choose between Cassidy and Rixton or perhaps ask the Priestess if she is interested. At the Cattlemen's Association meeting I'll just mention myself, Manny and Deputy Martin as those were the three that the Association had recommended."

Kate adds, "And you never know what other suggestions might come up there. It's good to keep things open for now. I feel a whole lot better about things. I know we wanted to try and moderate the Law and Order party but I was just not comfortable with it. The ticket we've talked about here has a real chance to attract all the people who just don't feel the extremes represent them. I'll keep trying to think of a better name."

Kate asks, "Who will you send to approach Mr. Seawell? And when? The sooner we have an alternative to the other parties the better."   Shaw says, "I know Michael Seawell, not Patrick. I suppose I can go talk to the father and have him make introductions to his son."  Kate says, "I know him, we sold him the building that he set up for his offices. I don't know if he'll still be there now. Of course, you might want to wait until after the association meeting. I don't know."

Shaw says, "Yeah, might be best to wait. Some of the other Association members might have other ideas. He boards at the Double Eagle now so we should be able to find him there later."  Kate nodded. "Do you need me for anything else? I was on my way out to the ranch when all this got started. It's too late to give the girls their driving lessons, but I can still go out and give Sonoma a hand before it's time for the meeting."  Shaw says, "That's a good idea. The meeting isn't for another two hours. Try to convince Flint to come back with you too, we may need him at the meeting."

"I'll talk to him. I'll see you in a couple of hours. Conrad, I don't suppose you still want to go out there with me?"   Conrad says, "No, I think I'll go catch up with the O'Hara twins and Ginnie and walk them over to Drover's to the buggy. We won't have time to ride it today but I can still point out the safety features to them and explain a little about the unique aspects that the Concord Coach Company put into it. Maybe let them get used to sitting in it at least. We'll do the lesson riding right after school."

"Alright, I'll see you tomorrow then." Kate turned to the others again. "I think this is going to go very well. I'll be back in a little while." Jake listens to the discussion, nodding as he does. "Fine then. I will see you after the association meeting. Good luck."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-one, “Dinner with Al“, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 5:00 P.M. *

As Jake leaves the saloon he has already decided that the first stop is Al Brower.  Jake enters the Comique at approximately 5:00 P.M. As it does not serve food there aren't any customers yet, with Warren Watson busy stocking the bar and Al Brower busy with a hammer and nails repairing a broken chair.

"Al, you never cease to amaze me. You have a myriad of talents. I am in awe of you." Jake pulls a chair up next to him. "I get tired just watching you." Jake glances around the saloon to make sure no one is close and Warren is far enough away to not overhear them. He says quietly, "Did Adair come to see you?"   Al replies, "No, why would he? That man hates me almost as much as he hates you."

Jake pats him on the arm. "Cheer up, you will not always be in my shadow." After Jake finishes laughing at his own joke he continues. "Adair is out scouting for candidates for his new party. He is splitting from Fisk. I did not really think he would come here, but I was not sure. I wanted to give you some advance notice that another party was forming up and was looking for your support." Jake suddenly furrows his brows. "Why does Adair hate you?"

Al replies, "I live at the Double Eagle Boarding House, across of Sierra Street from the Palace. The Comique's previous singer Flossie McKenna lived there too. Adair once propositioned her and I intervened, nothing physical, just verbal, but it was enough to create some permanent animosity. Plus he also hates the fact that we'll do celebrations here during all of the Dwarven holidays."

"It does not take much to make an enemy of that one," Jake says and then cryptically, "some day I will take care of that problem. Never mind that, I came here for another reason. Keep this confidential until you hear it publicly or it makes the paper. Shaw and Escobar were not in agreement with that platform the so called Law and Order party put forth. As far as I can tell it was a complete surprise to them both. I was worried that those lunatics would drive voters to Fisk and Adair's party. So I did a little match-making and it appears to have worked. 

Sounds like Shaw and Escobar are willing to join forces with Vera, your new partner," Jake watches for Al's reaction, "and start another party. Something more moderate and sensible. Something that will not put us saloon owners out of business. I think we can get Martin to join as the Marshall. Since you are my friend and a fine upstanding business owner I wanted to let you know, and get you prepared to support this fledgling party. What do you think?"

Al replies, "I would support that party very much Jake. As for the Blake's, Austin told me that he had approached you first about a partnership and you turned him down. I wasn't trying to do anything behind your back."  Jake laughs loudly and raucously. Warren eyes him suspiciously. 
Jake wipes a tear from his eye and says, "Austin came looking to borrow Jeff Mills from me. The old boy made no mention of any partnership, none that I remember anyway." Jake shrugs but cannot wipe the smile from his face. "That is really funny. I would have considered a partnership of some sort. That is if he would have really offered one." Jake wipes both eyes and then says, "Sorry if I teased you about it. I really do wish you luck with whatever you are up to with them. I am not upset in the least."

Al replies, "Good, I'd like to keep our relationship as it is, friendly rivals when it comes to business and even friendlier rivals when we're sitting across from one another at a poker game. Hold on a minute." He gives the chair a few more taps with the hammer and says, "That should about do it. One of these days I'm going to have to break down and buy some more from Rixton instead of continuing to repair these." 

He waves to Watson and says, "I'm off to get a bite, should I bring you back something?" Watson says, "No thanks, Mrs. Milford will be sending me over some dinner soon enough." Brower replies, "Very good." He turns to Jake and asks, "Have you eaten yet?"   "No. Lead on." As they are walking Jake says, "Now that you mention it, I do remember Ruby and Niles," Jake's expression darkens for a minute but he shakes it off, "telling me something about him wanting to partner up. It did not seem worth my time. I must have been preoccupied." Jake flashes him another grin. "That is nothing new though."

Al leads Jake two blocks away to the Silver Dollar Restaurant at the corner of Allen and Sierra Streets. He says, "Have you had a chance to dine here Jake since Hay Smith converted it over to a restaurant?"   Jake looks it over as if really noticing it for the first time. "No, sir. I take it he has done all right?"  

Al replies "Yeah, Haywood Smith's new wife Alice didn't care for the saloon and made him change it. She's part of Mrs. King's sewing circle. He wasn't making money as a saloon anyway since she made him close each night at 9:00 P.M. It's worked well for him in this format because he hired Walter O’Reiley as his chef. Walt used to own another restaurant here in town until it burned down a little while before you came to town. It had been on that vacant lot behind the First National Bank." 

They enter and Jake sees that it has been completely remodeled, with the former Silver Dollar Saloon's bar and barstools long gone. In its place two stoves and a pantry have been added to the far end of the single-story 20x30 foot structure. Eight tables fill the room, one large table able to seat up to eight, four tables of four, and three tables for two. A short balding man with eyeglasses is busy preparing food. All but two of the smaller tables are full and Al and Jake help themselves to one. 

A paper menu is on the table and lists three main courses: Beef stew with freshly baked bread; Grilled steak and baked potatoes; Lamb chops and mashed potatoes. On the walls is a slate with the desserts listed of Apple Crumb Pie, Cherry Pie, Stanley Barker's Cookies and Raspberry Bread Pudding. Another sign on the wall lists the dozen beverages available, the only two alcoholic ones being Honey Mead and Apple-Pear Wine.  Jake orders the steak and coffee. He makes small talk with Al, giving him ample opportunity tell Jake why he really wanted to have dinner with him.

Al says, "Jake, I wanted to discuss something with you. I...I can't seem to forget about Madge Duprey, I guess I love her. Do you know where Madge as gone? She used to spend a lot of time with Ruby, who has been gone for around are week now too. Are they together? What's going on?"  "Mierde," Jake mumbles. "I wish I really knew." 

He lowers his voice, "I do not know where Ruby is." He tries to continue but gets a lump in his throat. He calms himself and goes on, "I do not think they are together. I think they left for different reasons." Again he is unable to speak for a moment. "I do not know where Madge is, I only know that she left because it was dangerous for her to stay. I suspected she would come back some day when it was safe, but I do not know for sure. I am guessing that part of keeping her safe, and allowing her to come back some day was for everyone to believe she was never coming back. Even those closest to her." 

Jake looks at Al, and truly knows how he feels right now. He lowers his voice even more, "It is too soon to attempt to contact her. It would put both her and anyone attempting to contact her at some significant risk. Let some time pass, Al. Maybe another week or two. We can talk again, and if the danger is past I will do what I can to help you send her a message. I think she is quite safe, be at least comforted by that."

Al says, "I'm a big boy Jake, I can take care of myself. Who is she hiding from? What is the risk? I will....." Al then drops his fork onto his plate as he sees somebody walk by the front window and mutters, "Damn, I thought he'd gone for good." Jake turns to see the rotund form of Mr. Cornelius Van Horne out on Sierra Street walking east in the direction of the Palace Saloon. He is followed by Billy Glass of the Wells Fargo Company who is carrying two rather large suitcases.

"Now that is interesting....." Jake has another bite and chews it slowly. He has a drink from his coffee and takes his time to swallow. "I will have to go see for what reason Mr. Van Horne has come to our fine little city." 

Then in a lower voice, "Yes, Al, you are a big boy. You are a smart business man, run a fine saloon, gun shop, cigar shop and are even pretty good repairing broken chairs. You are also a fine friend. Are you a gun slinger too now? Are you ready to take on a problem even the law cannot solve? If I tell you what I know, and what I have guessed you will do something about it. She is safer if you do not know. At least for now." Jake takes another sip of coffee. "I am telling you that you will lead the risk right to her, and in the process get yourself shot. If she was in any danger, I would have come to you EVEN IF it was only a guess. 

Right now she is safe. If I tell you anything, she is less safe. That is what I believe right here," Jake releases one hand from the coffee cup and taps on the center of his chest right over his heart. "She did not leave to get away from you, that should give you some comfort. You know, she might have left thinking that if she told you the problem you would have attempted to do something about it. I have never enjoyed looking in a six foot hole at the remains of my friends. Al, do not put me through that."

He nods and says, "Alright Jake, I trust you at the poker table I'll trust you in this. But I want you to promise that you will either warn her or come to me if you think that she is in this danger again."   Jake replies, "Agreed. If I think she is no longer safe I will come find you right off. We can talk again about this in a week, if it seems safe then I will use my guess to attempt to get her a message." If only my own problems were that simple. "I know this is most distressing to you, I really do understand. There is reason to be optimistic, I have a feeling deep down inside that luck will be on your side."

Al replies, "Thanks Jake, I'm glad we had this chat. Now if we can only convince Van Horne to stay away from our saloons we'll be doing just fine." The food arrives and the two dine. Jake concludes that Mr. O'Reilly is an excellent chef and comments about that. Al replies, "That he is. His cafe always had a pretty good crowd. Too bad he let that newspaperman Baxter burn the place to the ground. Smart of Haywood Smith to talk O'Reilly into coming back to town, this restaurant will really give Haywood's cousin Eric Lee Smith and his wife Melissa a run for their money."   Jake replies, "Cousins? Huh...." 

Jake and Al chat about nothing much and enjoy the meal. "Are you coming by tonight? I cannot hang out here, I need to talk to Lumley and see if I can keep him from throwing his lot in with Adair."   Al says, "Yeah, I probably will. I'm in the mood to play for the first time in over a week. I should go tell Warren and Pierre about Van Horne being back in town. I'll warn you now, if Van Horne shows up at either the Comique tonight or your table at the Lucky Lady then I'll have to call it quits at that point."  "I understand. I will see you later." Jake pays the dinner bill, "This one is on me." 

Silver Jake wanders into the Gay Lady looking for Burton Lumley. Jim Hagen tells him that Lumley will be out in a few minutes, he is just out back. Jake nods and orders a whiskey, slouches and rests his elbows on the bar waiting for the Gay Lady's owner to come out. "Hello stranger," says a husky female voice while a single fingernail traces a line across the back of Jake's neck. Jake suppresses a tiny shiver but does not turn around. "Hello Fi." 

"My, my, it has been a long time since Silver Jake Cook has been here without that red head that is always trailing after him." The woman's hand wanders through his hair before she hops up on the bar next to him. She sits with her legs crossed high and her skirt pulled up. "Come by for a little variety?" Fifi LaFarge bats her eyes several times at him.   He says, "Be nice Fi, you know I only have eyes for one woman." He smiles pleasantly and makes an effort not to stare at her provocatively display legs. 

Fifi leans forward with a greedy smile, putting her bosom on display for the young gambler. "It is not your eyes that I was thinking about."  "Heh." Jake gives up any pretense on where he is looking. "Come on now Fi, do not be getting me into trouble."  "You never needed any help getting into trouble before." She titters quietly and sits back, but leaves her legs on display. "I thought you had enjoyed my company, when was it..." 

"New Years eve." He replies.  "Ah, yes," she taps her red lips with one long fingernail. "New Years eve, and New Years day, and that evening too if I recall. I was quite impressed with your, what should we say? Stamina?"  A smirk comes to his face. "Yes, well, I had a lovely time. I will not deny that I did enjoy myself, we had quite a time did we not?" Jake chuckles and then gets serious. "My life has changed, Fifi, I met the woman of my dreams." 

"Yes, of course you did. Where is she now?" She cocks her head to one side, her brown hair spilling over her half bared shoulder, and gives him a rather confident smile. "No matter, if you change your mind you know where to find me." She kisses her fingers and then places them on his cheek. "See you around, Silver Jake." She hops down off the bar.   "Yes, see you around Fi." He watches her swing her hips as she walks away.

Lumley comes over to Jake and says, "Well hello again Mr. Cooke, I can't say I'm surprised to see you. So, you've come back to twist my arm into joining this moderate party of yours?"  Jake grins. "I am no ruffian. If you have hitched your wagon to Adair's horses, then nothing I can say will convince you otherwise. If you are still on the fence, then I am here to help you see other opportunities."

Lumley replies, "I haven't been over to the Palace to see Adair yet but I'm definitely leaning in that direction. So go ahead and make your pitch, tell me how your party will aggressively fight the Law and Order party! Because so help me if those fools make it into office because we didn't do everything we could to legally stop them then we have nobody to blame but ourselves!"

Jake states, "We agree on one thing, that we must stop the Law and Order Party. I also felt that it was just as bad to have Fisk and Adair running this town. I was convinced that if we did not do something Mrs. King's cronies with their foolish newspaper advertisement would drive enough voters to Fisk and Adair to get them elected. I suppose the good news is they are no longer working together, which splits their support base. It could start to make your head spin, but I think that gives the advantage back to the Law and Order gang." Jake takes a sip of the whiskey and resists making a face at the quality of it. 

"If you join Adair, you give him legitimacy that he otherwise would not get. Plain and simple. You have to ask yourself, at the end of the day do you really want to be beholding to Evan Adair? The man is worse than a rattlesnake. If only half the rumors about him are true, then you are dealing with a devil and giving that same devil a hold on this city. A city that you helped build. Adair is rather proud of the long list of people he has burned because he felt slighted by them." 

Jake downs the rest of the whiskey. "I know you are expecting a slick line from me. I am going to disappoint you. I do not know YET how this moderate party is going to win, but it IS going to win. With you helping Adair it will be harder. It will be a darned shame that after all this time of you helping to lead it, that it should start its incorporation without you. This is going to sound funny coming from me, but the folks that are joining this party truly want the right thing for Promise City. I think that enough of the folks in Promise City will figure that out by election time. Manny, Shaw, the Blake’s, and yourself are know for being reasonable folk AND for sticking to your guns. That is what the people of Promise City will see. 

Martin has risked his life more times than I have fingers to fight the Cowboy gang. It just feels right and I will do what it takes to help them get elected. Heck, Burton, you and I have not always seen eye to eye, but I respect you and what you have done for this town. You think I somehow imagine that you will be beholding to me when this is done?" Jake laughs and shakes his head. "Sometimes even Silver Jake Cook does the right thing. Do the right thing. Make sure you are standing with folks that have real character when this is all over. Work with them. Keep the Cowboy Gang AND Mrs. King's morality police from killing this town."

Lumley replies, "You make some good points Cook but until I hear a platform from your group that does counter Mrs. King's cronies I'm not signing up. I'll tell you what, I'll stay an independent for a while longer to give you folks some time to get organized. I'm already registered so tomorrow's deadline doesn't restrict me, and since political parties can make substitutions up until two days before the election I could still join either you or Adair at a later date if I decide to."

"That is fair. I will tell Shaw and the others that. Have a good evening."  Jake heads next to the El Parador. He tells Pedro to keep his ears open for Manny's new party and not to lose hope. "Have you seen Senor Gonzalez about? I need to speak with him for a quick moment."  Pedro says, "I believe that he is upstairs in his room. I can have somebody go check if you would like."  Jake answers, "If he has a quick minute, and I would not be bothering him. Otherwise, I can come back tomorrow."

Pedro catches Ginnie rushing through the room and sends her upstairs to get Gonzales. The elderly wood elf makes his way downstairs a short while later and approaches Jake.  Ginnie trails her teacher through the room heads to the kitchen to grab a cookie and ducks a playful swat from Dorita as she heads back into the main room smiling at the "Food you eat no more cookies!" yelled at her as she bounces into the room.

Jake waits a few minutes and Senor Gonzalez comes down to see Jake. "Thank you for seeing me. I wanted to let you know what was happening in the elections." Jake proceeds to briefly tell the old wizard about the Law and Order party, Fisk and Adair splitting up and the new party that was starting up. "I trust you will think on it, and perhaps share with Katherine any advice you might have or inside knowledge regarding this. We will need all the help we can get, and time is short." 

Then nonchalantly Jake slips in the real reason he came to seem him. "We do not want to miss any opportunities," Jake pretends that reminds him of something, "Speaking of missed opportunities, when I told Al Brower about it he seemed to have a hard time focusing on it. Sounds like he was really head over heels in love with Madge Duprey and is having a tough time now that she is gone and not coming back. It is a crying shame that she does not know old Al is in love with her." Jake then touches his hand to his hat and nods his head. "Thank you again for seeing me, I will not keep you any longer. I have to get to work." He gives Senor Gonzalez a wink and a smile.

Gonzales takes all of the information in without comments. He thanks Jake for stopping by before heading back upstairs, bringing Ginnie with him and promising to show her a new book he recently acquired.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-two, “The Unity Party“, Thursday June 8th , 1882, 5:00 P.M. *

When Kate left the Lucky Lady and fetched the stallion she'd intended to drive. Instead she rode the spirited horse the short mile out to their ranch where she searched out Flint and Sonoma to get them up to speed with what had happened in town.  It only took a few minutes to explain what had happened in town, and a couple more to let them both look over the paper. Kate pitched in with the chores for the next hour and got back into town in time for a quick bath and to change into respectable clothes before heading over to meet Flint for the Association meeting.

The two arrive and walk into the Cattleman's building. Not everyone is there yet, but the room is already buzzing. For a new organization it has had an eventful existence and this meeting looks to be no different.  Kate looks around the room and tries to asses the mood, and check to see if either of the King men are there yet. Somehow the idea of seeing either of them looking disgruntled makes the corners of her mouth twitch.

The others begin to arrive. Kate notes that Calvin Oldfield, Anse King and Ashley King arrive together and stay in the back corner of the room. Kate also notices that Ashley is favoring his left arm and hand rather than his usual right and the young man grimaces slightly when Forest Morand approaches him and shakes his right hand.  The Perez Family arrives and Ricardo Perez heads up to the podium to begin the meeting.

Kate tries to surreptitiously glance at Ashley King's hand, wondering what might have happened. She almost decides to go ask by way of greeting him, but Ricardo Perez arrives before she can quite make up her mind to do it. She and Flint take seats in the middle of the room and wait to see what Mr. Perez will have to say.

Ricardo Perez pounds the gavel and says, "We have two agenda items tonight. The first item is the death of ranch owner Nick Thayer and his ranch hand Jasper Ordway. They were not part of this association but this could still impact us if it is the work of cattle rustlers. A proposal was made at the last meeting to have part-Apache help with communications on whichever ranch wishes them to help. Mr. Morand, do you have anything further on that?" 

Forest says, "Yes, I've spoken to six men who work for me, all of them part-Apache. All of them are willing to work with other ranches and they know three other full-bloods that they trust who do not follow Geronimo. That's nine men willing to help out if we want them."  Anse King says, "Hades no, and any of you are fools who do this." Calvin Oldfield nods that he agrees with his friend.

"We're willing to participate," Kate said firmly. "And considering our proximity to town the quicker word can get to us the quicker we can get the law out if it's needed. We're also close to Apache lands, so I'll understand of the men who don't follow Geronimo don't want to be quite so close to the mountains."

The discussion continues on that subject and it is left that each rancher is free to ride out to the Morand's Rocking-H ranch this upcoming weekend to interview the men and see if one or two might be compatible to temporarily join another ranch to help with communications.  Perez then moves on to the other subject, the Law and Order Party. He takes out at reads the page from the newspaper with the party's candidates and platform. Ricardo then turns to Emery Shaw and says, "And you agreed to this platform!" Shaw angrily says, "No, not at all. Manny Escobar and I weren't even shown a copy in advance of it coming out in the paper! Shows that they don't really care about our opinions." 

Anse King blurts out, "That's bull! They incorporated your recommendations! Even threw Watkins off the ballot because of this Cattleman's Association opinions." Shaw yells back, "Well then, they can just put Watkins name back because I quit! I want nothing to do with that group and neither does Manny Escobar!"

Kate again asked for permission to speak and said, "The question then becomes, if our candidates no longer want to participate in the Law and Order Party, how do we proceed? There were a lot of people worked up after that ad came out today. That stand has polarized the competition and moved more moderate people toward Fisk and Adair. I don't think we can moderate the Law and Order party enough to win those people back."

Anse King stands up and says, "What in Hades are you talking about Kale! The people in this community need law and order! Weren't you listening a few minutes ago? Ranchers and lawmen are getting killed out there! Closing down the gambling and prostitution and limiting the amount of drinking is the most sensible idea to hit this town in ages, you do that and the criminals will find somewhere else to go!"

Kate kept her voice calm and reasonable but showed no sign of backing down against Anse King. 
"I absolutely agree that law and order are needed. But I don't agree that getting rid of gambling and prostitution and limiting drinking will accomplish that.  Ranchers and lawmen are being killed outside the town. It has to do with rustling and trying to hide those activities. 

How will ending gambling and prostitution convince these people to stop stealing cattle? There are plenty of places in the area they can go to for those vices and still steal from Promise City's ranches.  But the material point is not whether or not I agree with you. It's whether or not a slate carrying that agenda can get elected, and I don't believe they can. The population leans too heavily toward people who make their living from mining and saloons. You can't make changes if you can't get in office."

King yells back, "Oh sit down and shut up Kale! What do you know, you won't even let your daughter go to a decent school." Ricardo Perez slams the gavel down and yells. "ORDER! I won't have any more outbursts like that from you Mr. King." He looks up and says, "Damned right you won't. Who ever invited elves in here to begin with? I quit!" He then marches out the door followed by his son Ashley. Calvin Oldfield stays but has an confused look on his face.

Kate remains standing for a moment, a surprised look on her face. She quickly smoothes her expression and says, "My apologies. Angering Mr. King was not my intention. I can only speak my mind as my conscience directs me. Of course not everyone will agree with me, but that's what discussion is. Again, I apologize," she finishes and takes her seat.  Emery Shaw stands and says, "You have nothing to apologize for Mrs. Kale, Mr. King was out of line. Please continue Ricardo." 

Perez says, "Well, yes. As I was starting to say, the Law and Order Party appears to no longer value our opinion or feel the need to cooperate. Some of you may have heard that the Liberty Party has split up, with Adair breaking off from Fisk to form his own party.  I for one feel that none of those three parties offers what our Association needs from a town government. While it has not been proven there is sufficient circumstantial evidence to suggest that Fisk has Cowboy Gang affiliations. Adair is not a man to be trusted. And I concur with Mrs. Kale that the Law and Order party is unelectable." 

Shaw raises his hand to be recognized. He stands and says, "I was meeting for dinner with Manny Escobar and Vera Blake, who is running as an independent candidate. She feels the same way and the two of us have decided to form our own party as an alternative. I am planning to run for mayor with Manny and Vera for council positions. We plan to ask Deputy Martin to join our ticket for the Marshall position."

Not wishing to seem overbearing, Kate keeps her silence at the this moment. But she does lean over to Flint to ask, "Who do you think would be a good candidate?"

The other ranchers indicate support of Shaw and his proposed running mates, which is not surprising as they had already supported all except for Vera Blake, whose Drover's Livery has always had a good relationship with the ranches.  Shaw says, "We were talking about other possible candidates for the remaining three council positions. Merchant's Association President Burton Lumley is still running as an independent but I think he would make a good addition. Other names that were tossed around are miner Patrick Seawell, furniture maker Cole Rixton, lumberman and deputy Neal Cassidy and Priestess Minerva Florencia. But we wanted to see what this Association thought first." 

Oldfield says, "I think you're insane. The Law and Order Party is the way to go. With Fisk and Adair splitting that makes them a shoo-in. You're nuts to try to further sub-divide the electorate!" She replies, "What we'd like to do is just the opposite, unite the electorate." Kate continues on to point out the advantages of having candidate from many different professions, and finally adds, "And of course we need a representative name for this party.

Oldfield marches towards the door and says, "Try the Hopeless Party, because that's what you are." He leaves, slamming the door behind him. Shaw says, "Well, before I shoot off my mouth any further let's make sure that the remaining members of this Association are in support." Ricardo calls for a vote on the proposed political party.  When the vote is called Kate raises her hand in the affirmative to support the new party rather than the Law and Order party.

The vote is unanimous. Discussion then follows on the proposed candidates mentioned by Shaw. Forrest Morand speaks very highly in favor of his business partner Patrick Seawell. There are mixed feelings about Lumley although the overall consensus is positive. Perez speaks highly in favor of Priestess Florencia. Flint speaks up in favor of Rixton, who he got to know well back when he lived at the El Parador.

Kate says, "I think we'll want to keep Mr. Lumley from running on Mr. Adair's ticket and the best way to do that is to have him on ours. Mr. Seawell adds someone the miners can get behind. To me it comes down to being between Mr. Rixton and Priestess Florencia. But we must also consider that any one of them might not be interested."  Other suggestions are asked for. Proposed names to make for a diverse party include Wells Fargo manager Kris Wagner, Father Thomas Valdez, Dry Goods owner Kevin Kelly and the reporter Angela Young.

Kate nods as more suggestions are made of people she hadn't considered, but would likely make good candidates. While it is wonderful to hear all these ideas it makes it that much more difficult to make final choices. "I only know them a little bit," Kate says. "Those of you who know them better, do you think any of them would be interested in running for town council? I get the feeling Mrs. Young would, but that's just instinct.

Shaw says, "I'm not sure that Mrs. Young would really help the ticket due to her age, our opponents would use that against us. I also wouldn't want both Florencia and Valdez on the ticket, it would appear too top heavy on clergy. I would suggest we ask Florencia first and then Valdez if she says no."    Forest Morand adds that Mrs. Young’s position as a newspaper reporter would probably be a conflict for her as well and she might not want to give up that job to take a council seat. 

Kate asks, "Does Mr. Kelley bring something to the table that Mr. Rixton doesn't? I'm in his establishment frequently, so I know he's an honest and fair man and would be a good representative of the merchants in town, but so would Mr. Rixton."   Perez says, "Each has an advantage. Rixton is a member of the Committee for Racial Equality, Kelley is not. Kelley is married and is wife is well known and like among town. Both are well respected and either would make a fine candidate."

Kate shares a quick glance with Emery Shaw. "Perhaps we should narrow it down into categories and then vote to rank the possibilities in order of preference. There isn't a poor choice in the bunch."  The Cattlemen's Association goes with Kate's suggestion. 

The first category is Marshall, with Chester Martin being the first choice and Neil Cassidy as the back-up choice.  The next category for the first of three council positions is clergy with Priestess Florencia being the first choice and Thomas Valdez as the back-up choice. Forest Morand strongly agrees that a mining representative would be important and feels that Patrick Seawell will accept. Flint says that if Seawell says no to temporarily put in his name on the registration papers and he will informally check with the other mines and come back to the Association with the name of a good substitution. 

The final position is the one with the most debate. Eventually they settle upon Burton Lumley as the first choice, primarily because of the even handed way he has managed the Merchant's Association. They agree that the back-up for that position should be a Merchant's Association member, but are torn between Rixton and Kelley as the two top choices. There is consensus that if none of those three are interested to ask Kris Wagner.

"As long as we get the slate registered by tomorrow evening we have to time to work out the Merchant's Association representative if Mr. Lumley chooses not to join us.  We still have the difficulty of what to call this party."  A short discussion follows on the name, with the names Unity Party and Harmony Party being the two suggestions with the most support.

Kate says, "Personally I favor Unity. Harmony is a passive word, Unity is active." Some of the other members look at her oddly and she adds with a shrug, "Sometimes I'm a bit overeducated. Mr. Shaw, will the candidates already on the slate be approaching the potential candidates?"  Shaw says, "Ideally I would like for myself, Mr. Escobar and Mrs. Blake to approach them together with the offer, however I am willing to delegate that to others if they already have a better ongoing relationship with one of the candidates and think they would be more successful in obtaining an affirmative response."

"I think you have the right idea there. We may plan to support it, but the party should be independent of the association."  Shaw says, "But we also need a party headquarters for the next two weeks and I was thinking this building would work nicely since it isn't used most of the time. We could have Attorney Berg draw up a formal rental agreement to have the Unity Party rent from the Cattleman's Association if we want to make that distinction." 

The meeting runs later than the other meetings have, as they have to determine a new dues structure for the group given the loss of the King and Oldfield ranches.  Another conversation that grows from that is a discussion on whether they would like to maybe expand the Cattleman's Association to also include ancillary ranch-related businesses, including the various farms in the region, Dick Lockmyer's Bar-H Stables, Drover's Livery, Mason's Feed and Grain and Weller's Blacksmithing. 

Discussion continues for a few more minutes when Mr. Perez declares the meeting closed.  Following the meeting Emery Shaw, Forest Morand, Temple Morand, Rocardo Perez, Flint Greymountain and Katherine Kale head over to the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon.

Kate suggests they might want to go through a few more meetings until the association was a bit more established before adding new businesses, but that it makes sense to include them as they all impact each other. As the smaller group sat down in the Lucky Lady Kate sat down with a bit of a sheepish smile on her face. "I really am sorry it got out of control with Mr. King. I was trying to be reasonable, but I think politics is just not one of my talents."   

Her companions agree. Her head was swimming from too much of trying to wrap it around the intricacies of politics. "Does anyone know what happened to Ashley King's right hand?" she asked. "I noticed he favored the other today as it seemed to be in some pain."   The others don't know but say that minor injuries are rather common among ranchers.   Shaw asks Kate, "Katherine, how would you suggest that Miss. Florencia be approached about our offer? You appear to know her the best of our group."

"I'd approach her straight on, she is a very forthright person and would appreciate that. Tell her right out that we are trying to put forth a slate of candidates that represents the many interests in town, and we think that she would be a strong voice for the many who are concerned about the town becoming a real community and being friendly to and safe for families.  And of course a little flattery never hurt. The festival proved she cares about this community and can organize and work on a large scale. Point that out. And of course you Emery also know about her opposition to the Cowboy Gang with various others," Kate finished with a smile.

Manny Escobar adds, "For all practical purposes Miss Florencia has been part of the town council from the moment she arrived in town. She has managed to unite diverse people and gain compromises that many would not have thought possible. This Incorporation would never have taken place if not for her."  Kate says, "That's true. She cares passionately about the town and took that role on when she arrived. The idea of making that official should appeal to her. And she hates the Vigilance Committee and Adair as I'm sure you all know. She should have a great deal of interest in keeping them both out of office." 

Shaw laughs and says, "And I already know how she feels about Hamilton Fisk and his Cowboy Gang friends. Yes, I have a hunch that if our Party is a fourth viable alternative she will want to support us."   Kate says, "Even if she feels a political position would be in conflict with her duties as Priestess, talk to her about ways she can support the party. Just her endorsement would give it a boost. And she has some visitors at the moment; higher ranking members of the church. Their support would be a great boon. Miss Florencia is unusual, there are those who are still uncertain about her. Endorsement from higher up in the church would steady those people."

Forest Morand says, "Yes, her main boss is here in town. That will confirm it one way or another. I'm honestly not sure of the Church's position with politics. I know that Arch-Bishops are barred from holding political office, although they work in conjunction with top officials, but I don't think those restrictions filer down to local clergy."   

Kate says, "Luckily for us, we won't have to wait for her to get word back on whether she can or cannot accept. I hope she can. She understands what so offended Mr. King. That you can't legislate morality. If you want less drinking, gambling, and prostitution, you can't just pass a law. If you want less prostitution then make sure women can get good educations and have a chance at other employment."

Manny Escobar says, "Which is what you are achieving thorough your school Mrs. Kale. Priestess Florencia is one of a handful of women who have helped to make the equal rights for women a reality in this town. She and Mrs. Barker have shown that a woman can hold a position of authority traditionally held by men in human society. Examples such as those set by you, Mrs. Gilson and Miss Kaufman also stand out in this town. Even Mrs. King has done a lot for the role of women, although she would probably be against if anybody pointed that out to her."

Kate chuckled. "Indeed she would, but you're right. She's shown women can be strong, opinionated, and change the world they live in. Part of what makes that possible is the newness of this town. There are things that need doing and nothing to stop a woman from stepping in and doing them. I could never have done all this is Boston, the status quo is too entrenched."

Shaw says, "I know what you mean, that's true of all established cities. My wife's family was from Chicago. Every time we visited there I couldn't wait to get away and get back to the wide open spaces of my ranch."  Forest Morand says, "I agree, I've never lived in a city but the part of Ohio where my father had first established his farm became far too crowded for my liking, which is why my brother and I kept traveling south and west. Most people think of the southwest as nothing but desert, but this lush fertile section is a paradise one would expect to only find in Olympus."

"I wouldn't have thought I could come to love a place so soon, but I do love it here. Despite everything that's happened. My mother has tried several times to get me to return to Boston but I couldn't live there again.  There are things I miss of course, theatre, concerts, parties, but I wouldn't trade my freedom for them. And I won't sit by quietly while some people try to build a cage for me here."

Temple Morand says, "Well, if it's theater you want there will be a Shakespearean play held here the end of next week." His father Forest adds, "And Mr. Barker performs concerts every Saturday night at either the Comique or here at the Lady." Manny Escobar interjects, "And as for parties, I dare say that nothing in Boston ever compared with one of Pedro and Dorita's."

Kate says, "Oh no, Pedro and Dorita throw the best parties. No stiff formality there, just good friends, food, and music.  The play is next week already. I have to see about making sure all the locations are ready, I should do that in the next few days. I was too busy to get involved in the production the way I would have liked, but I can do that little bit. I hope enough people attend and enjoy the play that one might be produced every two or three months. We certainly have enough talented people."

She asks, "Have you gentlemen been here when I've played? Beside accompaniment? Perhaps when Miss Townsend takes a break I could play a bit for you. I haven't forgotten all of my old civilized life."  Temple and Forest indicate they've heard her play. Manny says that he's heard her play before over at the El Parador back when they had a piano. Ricardo Perez says that he hasn't had the pleasure yet and gestures to the unoccupied piano.

Kate nodded and spent the next half-hour relieved of the task of keeping up conversation; which was admittedly not terribly onerous with her present company. Instead she lost herself in playing the lovely waltzes which were some of her favorite pieces until Harry came back to play again for Clarisse and she returned to the ranchers.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-three, “Jake and Van Horne”, Thursday June 8th, 1882, 6:30 P.M. *

Emily's heart beat faster as the rhythm of the train started and slowly sped up as it pulled out of the station.  Her stepfather stood on the platform waving and she waved back, flashing him her brightest smile.  Somewhere within her she knew she should be sad like she had been in the garden, but her reprieve there seemed to have purged the melancholy and instead of looking back she looked forward.  Home would still be there and trains went both ways. 

Faster than she could have imagined they were outside the edge of the city and flying through the trees.  In less than an hour she was farther away from home than she'd ever been.  It seemed like things should look different, but she wasn't really very far away yet and the trees and grass looked like the same familiar friends she knew.  Of course, inside this train she couldn't run into those woods and climb the trees.  Hopefully there would be trees to climb in Arizona.  She liked to be up high among the birds and leaves.   

Emily pulled the letter from her Uncle out of her bag and carefully unfolded it.  It was really addressed to her mother, but since it was about Emily she'd been allowed to take it with her.  She skimmed over the first part where he inquired after everyone's health and started at the second paragraph. 

_ Promise City has taken the first steps toward incorporation.  As I write this the debate about who gets the vote is raging on.  There are many passionate supporters of extending voting rights to all races and genders.  I feel optimistic that those voices will win the day, which is one of the reasons I decided to write.   

Your girl Emily must be nearly grown now, and when we last wrote you mentioned that she was growing more dissatisfied with city life but you weren't sure what else you could offer her.  I remember visiting Chicago and while I enjoyed the company I longed for the wide open spaces as Emily seems to.  There are many elves and half-elves here, and greater opportunities for people with the temperament we seem to share.   

My own daughters are grown now, and while they still need some looking after I find myself with a lot more free time than I used to have.  I'd like to invite Emily to come out and live with us for a while.  If she likes it we can make it a permanent arrangement. 

It would be difficult to part with your eldest, but I know her happiness is your greatest concern and I really believe Promise City would be good for her.  Please consider and wire me back as to what you think. _

The letter went on but it wasn't anything that concerned Emily.  She remembered her Uncle Emery as a tall man with a warm hug and comforting voice.  Vaguely she remembered him as a partner in crime for a little girl who would rather run wild outdoors than sew quilt blocks.  Each time her nerves resurfaced she brought up those faded memories and glanced at the letter.



Back in the town that is her destination, Jake leaves the cantina, he contemplates going to look for his friend Red but thinks the better of it. He decides to let Van Horne find him, that way it is less suspicious. As he walks back to the Lucky Lady in time for his Thursday night game, he chuckles as he remembers the staged card game at the Three Gods Meetinghouse. Jake is not one to dwell the fact that Niles was killed while he and Ruby were away, though he sometimes wonders if that night would have turned out different if he were there.

Flashback - Three Gods Meetinghouse the night after the Tombstone Fire: 
Van Horne starts up the poker game and Jake is eager to join up.  He places piece of paper in front of Van Horne who reads it, nods and has one of his assistants hand Jake a large stack of chips. Word goes around and soon others are arranging their stake. City Councilor Charles Hummel, who broke even at Marybeth's table, takes a seat while a Mr. Granville Benson of Denver waits his turn. He places five thousand dollars worth of gold coins on the table and receives five stacks of chips, which only look about one third of Silver Jake Cook's stake. Next up is Mr. Robert F. Bates with his companion Kat standing behind him followed by former Governor Safford who has decided to change from Faro to Poker. 

Once everyone is settled, Cornelius Van Horne welcomes them all with his exquisite southern manners, almost as thick as his drawl. Jake is the model of confidence, tuxedo looking sharp, stake standing tall and his smile almost as bright as the chandeliers. The game starts slowly, with the players feeling each other out before the stakes begin to grow. Benson watches the others intently, but seems to dismiss Jake who is by far the youngest player at the table. Jake makes the first foray into larger bets, and takes a pot without anyone calling his bluff. Benson comments, "Nouveaux riches." with a deplorable attempt at authentic French pronunciation. Jake acknowledges his comment with a predatory smile, and it takes every bit of Red O'Brien's self control not to burst out laughing at the man that Jake will shortly separate from his stake. 

In the next hour, Jake does indeed manage to part Benson from half his stack, but it is Governor Safford who cleverly underplays his hand and catches Benson for the rest of his stake. Councilor Hummel who has lost half his stake and feeling out classed takes the opportunity to retire from the game as well. The remaining four players take a short break. 

Refreshed, the four begin again but without the cautiousness of the first round. Though Jake Cook and Governor Safford began the second round ahead the stakes quickly rise and fall in a series of large pots that get the assembled crowd watching with hushed fascination. At the end of the second hour Van Horne is now ahead significantly and Safford has managed to hold on to his earlier winnings while Jake and Bates are down, their stacks looking about the same a little under ten thousand dollars worth. On the next hand, Jake pushes the pot up quickly while Van Horne drops out. The betting continues until Jake, after examining the facial expressions of his two remaining rivals, slides in the rest of his stake. Safford eyes him warily and then laughs, "Youngster, you are bluffing." He drops his cards on the table. "However, I am not willing to pay to find out." 

Jake just nods without cracking a smile. "I'll pay," says Bates followed by a sharp intake of breath from his girl, Kat. Robert Bates pushes his remaining stake into the pot without counting it and then drops his cards face up on the table. "I'll save you the embarrassment boy," he adds gloating over his two pair, aces over jacks. "Fair hand," replies Jake barely moving his lips. Without further pretense, Silver Jake Cook drops his cards face up on the table. "You paid for them." 

Bates shakes his head and stands when he sees the full house, three threes and two sixes. "A pleasure," Jake says with no hint of sarcasm. "Very bold, gentlemen." Van Horne collects up the cards while Jake rakes in his chips. They do not stop for a break. Several more hands are dealt but nothing notable happens. Finally, Safford opens the betting aggressively. Jake eyes him and Van Horne carefully before reluctantly calling him. Van Horne does not look at his cards before matching the bet. Safford draws one, Jake and Van Horne each take two. 

Jake watches Safford carefully. The former governor makes a good sized bet, but Jake judges the man is making a good show and is disappointed in his draw. Jake sees his bet and doubles it. Van Horne raises an eyebrow, glances once at his cards and calls Jake's bet. Safford spends a good minute staring at Jake before doubling the younger gambler's bet. A grin slowly spreads to Silver Jake Cook's face. He pushes enough to match the bet into the pot. "Mr. Van Horne, would you spot me the difference between what I have left in my stack and what is in the Governor's?" 

"Another bold play Mr. Cook? What are you willing to put up against it?" "You know I am good for it," Jake says smoothly. "I do not have anything else with me." "Highly irregular sir, you know we have certain rules. I would accept, say, five percent of your saloon. I know it quite well." Van Horne looks smug. "The Lucky Lady?" Jake looks surprised but quickly replies, "Yes. Fine, five percent of the Lady."  "Very well then, I will cover the difference for you." 

Jake then pushes the rest of his stake into the pot. Van Horne pushes a large stack of chips in as well, "I call." Jake seems surprised and suspicious that Van Horne stayed in. "Not me, I fold." Safford throws his cards down. "Win or lose, Cook, you are too dramatic for me tonight." Jake just shrugs in response and lays his five clubs on the table for all to see. "Not quite good enough," Van Horne says and lays down his full house eights over kings, "partner." 

The game is over and the crowd begins to disperse. Jake, shaking his head and looking disappointed. Some in the crowd claim that they heard the young gambler say "I will just win it back next time." Flashback to the following morning  "That was quite the performance last night, lad." Red offers Jake a morning drink, some concoction that Richard had made. Jake sips at it, "Not bad. Tequila, orange juice and some sugar I think." Red nods. Jake continues, "Are you implying that you had doubts about that last hand?" 

"Me boy, you were bordering upon lunacy." Red gives him a broad smile. "Not at all. I was certain Safford had two pair. Mr. Van Horne would not have covered Jake's bet if he was not certain about Safford's hand as well. Nor would Van Horne have if his own hand was not good either." Jake returns the broad smile. "Know me too darn well, you do Jacob. And I you." Red chuckles 

Jake raises his glass to his friends. After the clink he says, "So there we have it. Van Horne won five percent of the Lucky Lady and I threw you enough cash from the others last night to ease my guilt a bit over the difference in value between the meeting house and the saloon." Jake drinks from the glass and sighs. "Some days life is a fine thing, Mr. O'Brien." "Aye, me boy, that it is, that it is."

Back to the present, Jake settles in at the main room of the Lucky Lady. Normally he does not have a drink before starting his game, but he rewards himself with a bourbon for all his hard work today. Here is to you Jake Cook. "Harry," Jake says sipping on the fine Kentucky libation, "better get your hands on some additional bourbon. I have a feeling it will be in demand."  Jake's table soon fills up with Carl Berman, Al Brower, Alfredo Garcia, Pierre Jaquet, Zachary Morand and Don Wainwright.

"A pleasure to see you all here." They make some small talk and then Jake offers to deal some five card stud while there are so many players.   Clarisse arrives and begins her first set of the night. Darla Peacock starts up a game of Faro over on her table. Tony Lucky appears to be having a particularly good night. The place soon fills up with patrons. Michael George appears to have a good ongoing relationship with a quartet of miners who set themselves up at the bar and look like they're not planning to leave until closing time. 

Jake's game goes well. Al has his first good game since Madge's departure. By 9:00 PM Don Wainwright decides to call it a night, being down around $ 12. Carl Berman is up a few bucks and decides to head home too.   Jake has them take a break and says they will be switching the game to draw poker since the others have left. He makes a quick sweep of the saloon, checking on his new bartender and Faro dealer. All seems to be going well. He wonders briefly about how Job is doing, but mentally shrugs and goes back to enjoying himself at the Lucky Lady. He talks to big Thom for a moment, as always trying to encourage the simpleton and then stands back enjoying the whiskey and listening to Chet's girl sing.

Several heads turn at once and Jake looks to see who has arrived. Mr. Evan Adair is standing in the doorway. He is attired in a European-cut brown suit, gold lamay vest, ivory silk shirt, brown and gold patterned silk tie, and is using a mahogany cane with gold stopper and an ivory handle. He wanders into the room looking from side to side for somebody.   Jake was ready to restart his game but cannot resist greeting his good friend. "Good evening Mr. Adair, welcome back to the Lucky Lady."

Adair gives Jake a look of distain and says, "Would Mr. Kane be present? I wish to speak to him."  Jake mocks Adair's look and replies, "Sorry, no. Job is out of town. Anything else we can help you with?"  "Yes," Adair replies as he reaches inside his vest. He removes a newspaper and hands it to Jake saying "I was just reading in this paper from Tucson about what a pathetic loser you are. Gambling away one-fifth of your saloon! I've already dropped a copy of this off at the Promise City Mirror so by this time tomorrow everybody will know of your reckless foolishness."

"Heh." Jake says, "Just one fifth of my share, not of the whole saloon. Of course you would not know anything about winning or losing a saloon in a card game." Jake smiles unperturbed. "Nice of you to be concerned enough to let everyone know. Did you come here to offer to buy my share out in addition to young Hoovers?"   

Adair laughs and says, "Yes, I've heard that rumor, but my sources indicate that is Mr. Austin Blake who wishes to purchase a portion of this rat trap. Why would I want it? I already have the best saloon in town. If Mr. Kane is not here I will be leaving. However you can expect to see me back here during the Tournament, you can feel free to gamble away the rest of your ownership of this place then so that I can sell that to Blake."

Jake says, "I will count the days in eager expectation of seeing you again. I am impressed that you will come and play with the big boys. It would be a shame if I am the only one not afraid of gambling against the famous Cornelius Van Horne. Good night to you Evan Adair." Jake turns his back on the man but looks at him out of the corner of his eye from the mirror behind the bar.

Adair shakes his head and turns towards the door. Michael George moves out from behind the bar and moves over to the door to intercept him, moving to block the doorway. "What?" Adair exclaims. George gestures to the cane and says, "Sir, the next time you come here please remember to check that, sword canes aren't permitted inside this building." He then steps aside to let Adair depart.   After Adair is gone Jake points at his new bar tender and comments, "Nicely done, sir, nicely done." 

Michael George replies, "Thank you, I was hoping that I wasn't overstepping my bounds. I recognized that cane for what it was because I saw it for sale from that merchant caravan that was in town back during the festival. Interesting that Adair felt the need to have a weapon with him when he came in here."   "Heh," Jake replies, "you may have noticed that he and I do not exactly get along. He tried to kill me once." 

Jake shrugs. "Possibly he assumes I will return the favor. In any case do not antagonize him unnecessarily. He is a vengeful man."  Michael George says, "I had heard that. I've never interacted with him before though, our Peacock's Saloon was beneath his notice."  "Fortunate for you." 


They are well into the second round of poker at Jake's table when Emery Shaw, Forest and Temple Morand, Ricardo Perez, Flint Greymountain and Katherine Kale take seats at a table. Jake nods to them and smiles. When Nakomo wanders by next, Jake waves him over. 

Nakomo dresses and looks at himself in the mirror his face is bright red except for the large white circles around his eyes where the glasses afforded him some protection from the sun as he repaired the roof. He looks down at his hands, which are also not burnt because of the gloves that the sheriff insist that he wear. He groans and pales at the sight of his crimson flesh, his stomach somersaulting as he breaths deeply to suppress the nausea. He flinches when he touches the burning flesh of his arms and hobbles out the door to begin his nightshift at the Lucky Lady.

"Give Mr. Shaw a message for me boy," Jake starts to say and then stops noticing that Nakomo's skin is burnt and blistered in sections on his face. "What in Hades happened to you? I sure trust whatever caused this was worth the trouble." Jake shakes his head a couple of times and continues, "Tell Mr. Shaw I will stop over and speak to him about Mr. Lumley at my next game break." 

Jake then winces, "That appears mighty painful," and shaking his head again turns back to his game.   Nakomo replies, "Apollo, Sir."   Manuel Escobar notices Nakomo showing Jake the burns and blisters now as well. He stands and tells his companions, "Please excuse me.”  He approaches the table and says, “I feel that I should take this boy over to see Father Valdez about these injuries."  Nakomo says, "No Sir, I am fine Sir. I have to get back to work now." he backs away and makes his way to the kitchen as quickly as he can, clenching his teeth against the pain as he does so.

Shaw comes over to see what the problem is.    "Stubborn one that boy is," Shaw states. Escobar replies, "Well then, I guess I'll just have to bring Father Valdez back here." The elf heads out the door. Shaw turns to Jake and says, "Manny's already thinking like a town leader. 

When the second break at Jake's game comes around, he immediately makes his way to the Cattlemen's table.   "Good evening all." Jake takes a seat without waiting to be offered one. "I had a conversation with Lumley. He was not ready to join the ticket yet, but I at least convinced him to delay joining Adair's. He wants to hear about your platform before he makes a decision, which seems reasonable. He is still fixated on aggressively going after the Law and Order party. I am not so certain that the best way to counter them is attack them directly, but certainly their outlandish proposals needed to be countered. I suggest you speak to him in the morning. You need a platform to go public with in any case."

Shaw replies, "Yes we do, but unlike the Law and Order Party I refuse to set a platform without the participation of ALL of the candidates, so it will have to wait until we recruit them. I'll head over and talk to Lumley in the morning, thanks for helping out Jake."  Jake just nods. "I also spoke with Al Brower a bit. He is ready to support the party when it goes public. And as soon as you do, we will work on some additional supporters. For now though, unless you particularly need something from me, the next steps are up to you."

Shaw says "That's fine. We're going to have the Cattleman's Association be the Party's Headquarters, but the party will officially rent the building from them to keep the two organizations separate. We discussed several other candidates who we will need to approach about the council positions."  Jake lets that statement hang in the air for a long moment, just nodding and smiling.

Shaw continues, “Anyway, as I was saying, they want Chester Martin as Marshall but if he says no they will approach Neil Cassidy for that position.  For the remaining three council positions the group decided that they want one to represent the clergy, with Priestess Florencia being the first choice and Father Valdez the back-up if she refuse.  A representative from the mining community would be next on their list, with Patrick Seawell being the first and only choice. If he refuses Flint here says we should list him on the ballot until he can find another miner who the group approves of.  Lastly we want somebody representative of the town Merchants, with Cole Rixton as our first choice and Kevin Kelly as the alternative choice."

Jake listens intently, nodding as he goes along. "Well thought out. Though I personally like the man, Valdez may be too much too soon for those folks that would support you but are new to this unity thinking." Jake smiles and stands. "To Luck," he takes a sip of his bourbon, "but let us not leave it only to luck. I must return to work."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-four, “A Stubborn Boy”, Thursday June 8th, 1882, 8:30 P.M. *

At the Marshal’s Office Berg and Chester resume the conversation they had begun earlier in the day.   Chester says “We got fooled by the Clantons into going after Earp, they set us up.  Good thing we weren't quick to shoot otherwise some of us wouldn't be here. Marshall, unless you think Dooley Wilson or Phil Grove killed Buckley, we're no closer to finding out who did it."  Berg says, "Neither of those makes that much sense Chet. I as confused as you are as to what it going on."

Chester gets up. I guess we'll have to sleep on this. Did anyone tell Sheriff Behan that Hunter's dead? It doesn't look good that people are dropping like flies. Nobody's going to want to leave the town limits if this keeps up."  Berg says, "Another of Behan's Deputies, Frank Leslie, is in town at the moment. I've heard some mixed things about him so wanted to check the situation out before apprising him of the situation. I'll go do that now.  I'll be back in an hour and you can go off duty then and go hear your woman sing."   

Over at the Lucky Lady Escobar arrives with the priest Thomas Valdez. So as not to embarrass the boy they have Nakomo join them in one of the other rooms. Shaw heads upstairs as well.  Valdez examines the boy's arms and asks "What is it that you were doing to cause such injury to yourself?"

Nakomo replies, "It is part of my punishment, Sir." he says and attempts to shrug it off as though it doesn't matter but he winces and grows pale at the attempt, a small groan escaping his lips before he is able to suppress it. Appalled earlier by his unmanly display of discomfort in front of Mr. Cook, he quickly covers his discomfort. He stands straight , refusing to give in to the pain. He concentrates and looks towards Mr. Shaw, Nakomo’s thoughts being “He must think I am such a big baby.”    

Shaw turns to the boy and asks "Who did this to you son?"  Nakomo pulls back embarrassed by all the attention. He shrugs his shoulders as though he does not care. "It's no big deal. I was repairing the roof at the Sheriff's office. It was part of my punishment. It's just a little slap from Apollo. I'll be o.k. I know that I have to pay for my crimes."

Valdez speaks firmly and states "Young man, nobody in this town is trying to cause you physical injury. Your sentence was for community service. How is the community served by you being injured? I will answer that, it is not! If you are not in top physical condition then you would not be able to do the work that the town needs you to do. Now stay still and let me heal your arms so that you can return tomorrow to your appointed task."

Nakomo replies, "Yes sir, If you think that's the right thing to do..." he says holding out his burned arms but before the man can heal him he quickly lowers them again, ..."but if Apollo wanted me to be punished, don't you think that I should just take it like a man? I mean, if you heal me he might not like it. He could do something worse to me! like make me blind! I don't want to be blind and I heard that he sometimes does that to people, like during the eclipse. I don't know. Maybe I should talk to Miss Minerva about it first.”    Valdez gestures for Shaw to leave, thinking the boy will be more open to suggestion with only those of elven blood present. 

Father Valdez says "Maybe WE should both go and speak to her. While I respect the gods of the Greek and Roman Pantheons I do not follow them as she does. She would be better able to interpret Apollo's will, and if she doesn't her house guests will. Come with me young man!"  Nakomo panics at the man's tone. ".. but, but sir, I can't leave now! "he looks around like a trapped animal looking for an escape. "I am working. Mister Cook is depending on me. Besides Miss Minerva is sure to come here when she returns. She doesn't leave me on my own for long without checking on me." he says sheepishly

Valdez lowers his voice and says firmly and slowly "If Mr. Cook has any objections I will discuss it with him later. If he decides to dock your wages for your absence then I will pay you the difference. As a citizen of this town I for one wish for you to be able to do your community service, which you cannot properly do if you are not healthy. So either you will allow me to heal those injuries or we will go together right now to see your Priestess. Those are your choices, take your pick Sir, which will it be?"

After Nakomo was taken upstairs Kate stayed down with the others and listened to their talk. She answered their questions about her school and the baseball game earlier in the week.   Shaw eventually returns.   Finally she asked them, "Where would you look if you wanted to hire on hands you can trust? With the Cowboy gang still active I'm loathe to hire people I don't know, but I don't think we have much other choice."

Forest Morand says, "Already taken care of. Emery and I have met other ranchers over the years and have telegrammed them asking for some honest folk to come help out in the short term." Shaw says, "Yes, in fact I sent a cable to those ranchers in Nevada, the Cartwrights. Joe Cartwright should be along in a few days with some of his hands."

 "I've met the Carwrights myself," Kate said without commenting on the odd way things seemed to have come full circle. "I certainly trust them. It will at least give me some time to find someone. Flint, I'd meant to speak with Naki-Yai to see if she might know of anyone looking for work. I have to say, I'd never imagined the ranch would grow so quickly. The town has changed so much even since I came here," she said. "I can't imagine the changes you've both seen."  Forest replies, "Yes, there have been considerable changes. And if my friend Emery can get himself and his friends elected that will make them all changes for the better."

Kate says, "You have a lot of faith in your friend, but I tend to agree with you. I'll certainly prefer them to the changes the other parties would bring. Are they really that blind?"   Morand says, "Some of them, yes. And these recent murders aren't helping matters. President Chester Arthur has threatened to send in Federal troops to enforce the law around here. If that happens in the next two weeks the Law and Order party will use that to their advantage."

Kate says, "Let's pray it doesn't ever happen. I wish I understood these murders, but they just don't make sense. They seen to be focused on people connected with Thayer, like a personal vendetta?"  Shaw says, "What about Sheriff Hunter? He wasn't affiliated with the Thayer ranch."  "No, but..." Kate paused, considering whether she should be speaking ill of the dead. "We suspected that he was part of or least a supporter of the Cowboy Gang. I knew he followed me out of town on at least one occasion and he did it to others as well."

Morand says, "I am very surprised by that. I thought him to be a man of the law." Emery Shaw says, "I'm not surprised. His boss, County Sheriff Behan, was a bit too friendly with the Tombstone branch of the Cowboy Gang."    Kate states, "All I can say is these aren't random killings. Most of us aren't in any more danger than usual. I'm just not sure who 'most of us' are. I have Ginnie and... I have people to keep safe."

"Yes and we wish to continue that, mutual safety is one of the reasons that we formed this Cattleman's Association to begin with," Shaw says.   Kate replies, "I know. I'm afraid I'm not very good company tonight, I keep coming round in circles. I'm glad my family went home, I'm rather surprised they didn't try to drag me back after that mob scene."   Shaw says, "Well, in the interest of full disclosure your father wanted to. I helped talk him out if it. In my eyes you've proven yourself more than capable of taking care of yourself. But I did tell him that I would help keep an eye on you and look out for your safety.   But don't think I'm patronizing you Katherine. The main reason I told him that was because of your membership in the Cattleman's Association. I will keep an eye on you and look out for your safety, just as I will do the same for Forest Morand and Ricardo Perez."

"I should have guessed," she said, shaking her head. "We'll all look out for each other. That's how I've managed to get by since I got here and I don't expect that to change any time soon. Next time we ride out after the Cowboy Gang I'll even let you in on it beforehand," she laughed.

Valdez and Escobar return downstairs with Nakomo.  Valdez lowers his voice and says firmly and slowly to Nakomo “So either you will allow me to heal those injuries or we will go together right now to see your Priestess. Those are your choices, take your pick Sir, which will it be?"   The Indian boys says, "I am sorry, Father Valdez. I am not trying to make you angry. I am only trying to follow the will of the gods, like Miss Minerva is teaching me. You wouldn't want me to go against the gods would you?" He pleads. "besides, I'm sure that Miss Minerva will be here soon, really, I thought she would have been here by now. ." He says looking through the door into the saloon. It not like her to be gone for so long he worries.

Across town, Minerva goes home to an empty house. Thinking that Nakomo is still in school she decides to take a nap to regain her strength. She awakens in the early evening feeling refreshed but finds that Nakomo is still not home. She changes into a fresh gown and hurries over to the Lucky Lady to see if he is working.   

The saloon is in full swing when she arrives. Music is playing, whiskey is flowing and the games are all in progress. She looks around the room but does not see Nakomo. She makes her way to the kitchen thinking he could be washing dishes. When she enters the room she sees Nakomo backed into a corner. He has a look of panic in his eyes. Padre Valdez is speaking to him in what sounds like a stern voice. She strides over and makes her presence known.  “What is going on in here?" before the words are barely out she notices Nakomo's blistered face and arms.  "By the gods! What has happened to you?!"

Valdez replies, "Priestess, he injured himself doing the community service to the town and refuses to let me heal him. He seems to think that this is part of his punishment. I know for a fact that Marshall Berg would never knowingly allow harm to come to the boy."   "Injured himself? "she bristles, "it looks more like someone left him out in the sun too long! Who is responsible for this Nakomo?" she says as she continues to examine his burns. 

"I am, Miss Minerva. I was given a job to do, and I did it. Apollo, added his own punishment." Nakomo say's defiantly.   Minerva sighs, he is a stubborn one. I need to remember he is no longer a boy to be commanded." "Perhaps he is just trying to tell you that you should not stand under on a shiny roof under, his powerful rays for so long. You have paid his price. I do not think that he will object to our healing you." Remembering that she has exhausted herself once this day using her healing powers she says, "You should consider letting Padre Valdez heal your wounds."  "Yes, I would like that." he says wincing as he turns to the priest.

Valdez places his hands upon Nakomo and states the spell. Minerva notes as he casts the spell that the light from his hands that passes over the wounds has more of a gold than the version of the spell that she usually performs. The arms resume their normal color.   Minerva thanks Valdez and then asks if he can heal Nakomo's face as well.  "Of course Priestess," he states and casts the necessary spell on the boy.

Gracias, Padre." Minerva says to Valdez before he leaves. She turns to Nakomo. "We will talk more of this later if you wish, but I know you would like to get back to work so I will go and have some dinner in the saloon.'" she says in a steady voice. Overwhelmed by her sudden role as guardian to a teenage boy, the responsibilities of her training, the demands of playing hostess to church officials, having another confrontation with vampires and being commanded by the goddess to appear before her the following day.  Nakomo waits until he is alone. He feels his face and arms, astounded by the miracle that Father Valdez has performed. He grins and picking up a dishrag, gets back to work.  

The ranchers continued to talk and after another few moments Minerva hurried through the doors to the back where Mr. Valdez was with Nakomo.  Kate says, "It might be a good chance to speak to the Priestess after Nakomo is taken care of. I'm curious to see what she'll say myself."  The night wears on, and Jake's game wears on and finally comes to a close. He relaxes with another bourbon and hangs around the saloon.   

She leaves him in the kitchen, orders a bottle of whiskey from the bar and finds herself a quite table where she can sort out the events of the day.  Jake notices the priestesses troubled expression, that and her sitting alone with a bottle of whiskey. He gives her a few minutes on her own before he meanders over and sits uninvited. "You look quite harried, Senorita. That look is unbecoming of a beautiful young woman such as yourself. Perhaps you dwell overlong on the troubles and not enough on the pleasures, boons and windfalls?" Jake gives her a friendly smile, not quite a smirk but still with the aura of an amused rogue. 

Minerva peeks over the rim of her glass and gives him rueful smile. "Windfalls?" She chuckles darkly swirling the glass and causing the amber liquid to form a tiny tornado in it's center. "I feel as though I have been given something more akin to cyclone falls since my arrival in this town... one mess after another. My head is spinning from the force of it all." She lifts the bottle to pour another drink and holds it out to him. "May I offer you a glass"? she says filling her own. "Perhaps it would look more appropriate to the good folk of Promise City if I were to be seen drinking with another... even if he is a snake charmer." she teases. 

He empties his glass and passes it across to her with an affirmative nod of his head. "Snake charmer?" He seems to find that amusing. "I have been called may things, but never a snake charmer. If it salvages your reputation, go ahead and tell them you were attempting to redeem this poor old saloon rat. Go on, Promise City makes your head spin." His smile never wavers. "That is part of the problem." her eyes blaze. "I have never given two hoots about what others have thought of me and since I have come to this town, my every move is judged!" 

She sighs heavily. "I wish Nanuet were here. He has been gone for only ten days but it feels like forever." she sips her drink to disguise the trembling of her lips but is unable to keep the brightness of unsheathed tears from her eyes. "He is so patient and wise... "she shrugs "I feel as though I am being swept up by events and he is not here to council me. I miss him terribly." She says miserably. "Ah, but you do not really want to hear my troubles. Nor am I inclined to reveal them with so many of the good people of Promise City within hearing range, but I do appreciate your concern." 

"If you desire a friendly ear to bend, just call on me. I am happy to oblige. I understand how having Nanuet gone can drag your heart down. I am missing someone too." His ever present smile fades and he is quiet for a moment.   "If you accept the job as our spiritual leader here in Promise City," he spreads his arms wide indicating all around him and his impish grin spreads again too, "then you must accept that folks will judge you. I am certain it will be done harshly, unfairly and without much clever wit at that. 

What they cannot do, is determine whether it is you," he briefly points his finger at her, "or that bird of yours who is giving the hoots. That decision lies solely with you my friend. No matter how hard you try to give it away or blame the tactless masses, that responsible is yours alone." Jake raises his glass to his lips but before taking a sip he adds, "Not everyone is so lucky as you Senorita. Few have a friend who can truly give a hoot for them with such aplomb." 

Momentarily startled by the unexpected words of wisdom, she is caught off guard by his joke and lets out a long, loud laugh. When those within hearing turn to see what their spiritual leader finds so amusing they see her lean in and place her hand over the gambler's. Her eyes are sparkling and she is smiling broadly. 

"Gracias, Senor Jake. You are a good friend. I am afraid that I was beginning to take myself too seriously, but when I came in and saw what had happened to Nakomo, on top of what else has happened this day... I do need someone to talk to though, and with Nanuet gone, there is no one. I may take you up on your offer." she looks around at the eyes watching them, "but I do not think that now would be a good time. For now I believe I will just continue to enjoy your fine whiskey and observe my flock until Nakomo is ready to come home." 

"A fine idea, I like hearing that. What joy is there in owning a saloon if your friends cannot enjoy drinking and relaxing in it?" With those words he uses the toe of his worn boot to pull a chair closer. Once in place, he resumes his familiar slouch with feet resting on the dark wood of the chair. As if it was a natural segue from their previous conversation, Jake began, "Did I ever tell you the story about the Russian man and his Italian woman that I met on the riverboat?" 

He does not really wait for her reply and launches into the mildly humorous and mostly harmless story of Jake the understudy poker dealer, a cantankerous Russian fur trapper of some means, a statuesque young Italian woman the Russian obtained in exchange for a debt owed him, and the young gamblers attempts to part the man from both his available cash and for a time his wife to be. ".... so the Frenchman got the king that I moved in the deck because I counted wrong. He cleaned both me and the Russian out and won the girl to boot. For the next two weeks I scraped and painted that bloody paddle wheeler during the day while I worked the gambling deck at night to pay back the seed money I borrowed to get in that boiler room game. I was not quite as sunburnt as young Nakomo," Jake winces involuntarily, "but it was close." 

He chuckles, "I lost my concentration watching Lucia and miscounted the cards. She was so excited at the prospect of being free of that barbarian that her eyes were sparkling, her chest was heaving, and her skin had that flush color..." Jake sighs. "I think it worked out for the woman. The Frenchman lived in New Orleans and was going to give her a job as a maid in his big house. He seemed like a decent sort anyway. The Russian got tossed off the boat at the next stop because he had not paid any of his bills. For that big pile of scheming and hard work all I got was to see Lucia smile for a little time while we played cards. You know what?" He asks but again does not wait for a reply, "It was worth it." 

After the story, Jake pushes back his chair and stands. He tips back the rest of his glass. "Gracias por la bebida. Enjoy a pleasant nights rest, Senorita, you have earned it." He leaves the glass on the table but before he turns he adds, "Oh, and thank you for the, um...." He smiles at her and taps at his cheek indicating the smile. "This was much more pleasant than scraping a big old Mississippi paddle wheeler." He tips his hat.

Minerva sits at the table thinking about Jake's story and how much more substance there is to him than he let most people see.  Later when the saloon is starting to close and Nakomo is done his work for the night they walk home through the dark night. He does not mention his sunburn and she is content to keep silent for now. They walk home quietly each lost in their own thoughts, or perhaps Nakomo is silent for fear of a scolding. When they enter the house, Minerva is relieved to find that her houseguests have retired for the evening. She hugs Nakomo and wishes him sweet dreams before going to her own room to pray. 

"Dear goddess, Minerva, Please guide me with your wisdom. I am a poor guardian. Had I attended to Nakomo better, he would not have been hurt today... and where was I when he needed me? Off hunting vampires!" As she says this she suddenly remembers that the goddess Diana commanded a meeting with the priests tomorrow at noon. "I am too weary to explain it all. I will inform the bishop tomorrow. she thinks as she strips off her gown and falls onto the bed. She pulls up the covers and snuggles Nanuet's pillow, wishing that hurry home. 

After the end of Clarisse's final set on Thursday night at the Lucky Lady she rejoins Chester at the table near the stage. Emery Shaw asks if he can join them and then tells Chester about the Unity Party, asking if he would be their candidate for Marshall.

Kate finally said goodnight to the gentlemen at the table and went home. Walking alone after dark was probably not the best of ideas, but one of the side-effects of being seen as able to care for herself was that it was assumed she could certainly walk herself home. At least she hoped it was that and not her company that kept anyone from offering to see her home. 

She went home by way of walking past the Long Branch and peeked inside as she went by. Conrad was sitting at his table, dealing out the next hand and she was tempted to step inside. Better sense prevailed and she continued on home. Was it just last night when Doctor Eaton had stopped her? He wouldn't be happy with today's developments; it was likely whatever progress she'd made with him was destroyed. It wasn't long before she arrived at her own home. The light was on in Ginnie's room and Kate spent some time talking with her before retiring to her own room and her lonely bed.

After the end of Clarisse's final set on Thursday night at the Lucky Lady she rejoins Chester at the table near the stage. Emery Shaw asks if he can join them "Sure thing, Mr. Shaw. Pull up a chair. Now what do you want to talk to me about?"   Shaw says, "How'd you like to get back at Ashley King? I heard about what happened at the wedding. I don't know if you've heard, but I had a blow up with his father. I've split from the Law and Order party. Manuel Escobar and I have formed a new party, the Unity party. We'd like you to be our man for Marshall? How does that strike you?" 

Chester smacks his hand on the table. "It would suit me well. Who else is running under your guiding?" Shaw scratches his chin. "So far, it's just Manny and I and you, if you join up with us. We're trying to get Vera Blake to be one of our councilmen. I haven't heard back, yet. So what do you say, Chester? Are you with us?" He extends his hand. Chester shakes Shaw's hand and states, "Yes sir. Sign me up."

Jake returns to his home at end of the evening. After he unlocks the door he sees a sealed envelope on the floor that had been slipped under the door with "Jake" written on it. He opens the envelope, removes the single sheet of paper inside, and reads: 

_"Jake, 
Arrived in town. Spending today reestablishing old ties. Jane and Ruby have gone away on an errand together but nothing to worry about, I sent Richard along to help keep them out of trouble. Will catch up with you tomorrow evening. _

After he reads it he sets it alight from single oil lamp lit in his parlor. "Nothing to worry about...." He says aloud to the air. He shakes his head. "Red my friend, you know not of what you speak." He kept his worries to himself, since there was only one person in the world that could solve them it made little sense in burdening anyone else. At least Red was in town, that was something.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-five, “News of the Day”, Friday June 9th, 1882, 6:30 A.M. *

The sun shines through the window of the Priestess’s house all too soon. Nakomo is already up and serving breakfast to the priests when Minerva enters the kitchen. She greets her guest cheerfully and takes her place at the table. Once Nakomo leaves for school she explains. What happened to Hildie in the cave and the appearance of Diana. "She has commanded us to appear before her at the Church of Olympus at noon."  The clergy are surprised by the proclamation that a Goddess from Olympus will be physically in their midst. Hilldi confirms that she was physically present the day before. At the Bishop's insistence they head next door to clean the church building to the best of their ability prior to her arrival.   

Minerva's morning is interrupted at around 10:00 by the sudden arrival of Emery Shaw, Manuel Escobar and Vera Blake. They tell her about their new Unity party and request that she join the ticket as a candidate for a position on the town council.    Minerva groans inwardly but draws strength from Jakes words of the night before.   She thinks to herself, "How will I ever get out of this without offending? 

She presents a cheerful smile to the trio and responds enthusiastically. "Gracias Amigos! I am quite flattered that you would think me a suitable candidate to put forth your ideals..., but I am afraid that I must decline your offer. Please understand, I heartily agree with your ideals but, I must answer to a higher power. The gods, alone, dictate my actions and there may come a time when they command me to act in a way that will not find favor with the views of your party. 

I believe that I can reach the hearts of more people and foster change much more effectively in my present role as spiritual leader. Taking a political stance would only confuse people and diminish my influence. Besides. "she jokes looking around at the church, "Where would I ever find the time?"

The committee spend another ten minutes attempting to convince Minerva to join. Shaw explains how for all practical purposes Minerva has been on the town council for months now, citing the Festival being her idea and all that it has done for the town. Escobar agrees, telling her how the current climate towards racial equality would not have been possible without her influence. Vera Blake adds that the same is true for the rights of woman, that Minerva has had no small influence upon.

"Si, that is all true, and it is true precisely because of my role as spiritual leader. Even those who do not agree with my views know that I speak for the gods. and are more likely to reflect upon my words.   If I were to be seen as a political figure, people would question my motivation. Do you not see? I am much more valuable to you in my present role. It will benefit no one if we muddy the waters."  Shaw says, "The group thought that you might feel that way. They suggested Father Thomas Valdez as an alternative name, but wouldn't we run into the saw problem with him being a religious leader in town? Who else would you suggest Priestess?"

"That is for him to decide." she says of Valdez. But why not you, Vera or or Katherine Kale? She is a home owner and a business owner, a member of the cattlemen’s association, a refined lady of impeccable standing from up north and she is an independent woman who is not afraid to speak out for her beliefs" As you know she has been in the press quite a bit lately, so people are familiar with her face and her views."

Shaw says, "Katherine would be welcomed but she has indicated how busy she is already between the ranch, school and other her other interests. I'm also not finished with trying to convince Mitchell Berg to join us. Right now the ticket is comprised of myself as Mayor, Chester Martin as Marshall, and for Town Council Manuel Escobar, Vera Blake, Patrick Seawell and Cole Rixton. All we have left to fill is the final slot which we had hoped that either you or Father Valdez would be good for."

Marshall Berg, as a man of authority, would be an excellent candidate. I wish you the 'luck of the gods' I know that you already have their blessing and my support as well." She sakes their hands and wishes them Buenas Dias, before going back to lighting candles and preparing for the goddess' arrival.

After a fitful sleep, Jake awoke late and had breakfast at the El Parador Cantina.  Dorita is busy this morning, so Jake enjoys a quiet breakfast without motherly commentary. Afterwards, he makes his way to Drovers. "Good morning Austin." Jake finds him puttering around. "No need to be pestering after Vera," he replies good naturedly and with only a glance up from his work, "she has already joined Emery Shaw's Unity Party." "No, I am not here to pester your wife. I came here to see you." Austin Blake stops what he is doing and looks up. "Oh?" 

"Yes." Jake approaches and leans up against the wall. Playing with his hat in his hands he says, "I will get right to the point. I heard from Adair that he believes you have been bidding for Niles Hoover's share of the Lucky Lady. Since the bidder has kept their identify secret, I figured Adair must be wrong. I mean, Austin Blake is an honest and straight up kind of man. I would not expect him to do that kind of thing in secret without talking to the other partners of the Lucky Lady. Would he?"

Austin looks Jake straight in the eye and says, "I don't know how Adair found out but yes, I was working with Upton to get a share of the Lady. As for my methods, you may recall that I approached you directly about a partnership a few weeks back and you never got back to me. That's why I decided to go through the lawyer. But now that you know I can cut him out of it. Once that boy gets out of school we'll round up him and Attorney Berg and settle this once and for all."

"I did not understand you desired that kind of partnership." Jake shrugs. "Job Kane and I are bidding against you. We figured that anyone who was hiding behind a lawyer could have been just trying to disrupt the saloon. We even suspected Adair could have been behind it, trying to harm his competition. I am relieved that it is you after all." Jake runs a hand through his hair and stands. "Invite me to sit down so we can talk this through. Help me understand what you want and do not want. Are you attempting to buy into the Lucky Lady just to get Jeff Mills?"

Blake replies, "No sir, I am interested in expanding into the hotel business and be able to offer full packages to guest, including livery service, food, lodgings and entertainment. I have the livery and food, not the lodgings and Vera is opposed to entertainment at our location. Since you've already gone to the effort of expanding your operation to include a hotel it would have been easier for me to buy into this place than go to the effort of adding onto my existing building, or better yet, have both with different levels of lodgings for different income levels of customers. 

So Mr. Cook, we appear to in a bidding war against one another for young Mr. Hoover's share. You may very well win, at some point it becomes cheaper for me to build and have my operation fully owned by myself. But I haven't given up on us being partners. I should warn you though, Misters Jacquet and Brower have also expressed interest in my partnership idea, so my backup plan is even more feasible."

Jake replies, "Sir, we were in a bidding war only because I thought you were someone else. Frankly, I would welcome someone to run the hotel business. I am quite good at what I do, but that does not extend to the details of taking care of hotel guests and the like. You have seen how we run the saloon part of the Lady, I do not expect it to change much. If you think you are comfortable with that, and do not intend to rock the boat then I believe we can make a deal." 

Jake scratches his chin beard a few times. "If we were partners, I could certainly help with future deal making. That is something with which I have a little experience." Jake grins. "I can imagine a future that includes the Blokes with a share of the Lucky Lady, an expanded hotel at your site built under the guiding vision of Jeff Mills, and funded by some partners that could include Al, Pierre and even Jake. Then there could be some deals made with other businesses in town. Not partnerships mind you, but agreements. Like getting Gilson's bathhouse to offer something special to our customers in return for our recommending them. Make it easy to get services like laundry, mending, gun cleaning, you name it." Jake starts to get that glint in his eye. "Why, Austin Blake, the possibilities are endless."

Blake says, "Then I believe that we are thinking on the same train of thought. Al and Pierre have no lodgings nor really the ability to expand the Comique to include them. They had bought a building for that purpose but never got around to establishing it. I believe that building is now your home, and it's actually the money from that purchase that they wish to invest in an expanded Drover's.  

I know that Al Brower has no interest in owning part of the Lucky Lady, he says he wouldn't be able to enjoy gambling there if he did, but he has mentioned that this establishment and his have a habit of stealing each other's entertainment. With a mutual arrangement of some sort you might be able to avoid that in the future, and together you might be able to bring in special acts from out-of-town for weekends, to perform a night at each location.  

So I think we can work something out. Vera is wholeheartedly opposed to the profession of prostitution, so would never agree to partner with the Gay Lady, Palace, Long Branch or El Parador, but a mutual arrangement between Drover's, the Lucky Lady and the Comique could work in all of our best interests.  And as for a hotel, you won't find yourself a better manager than Vera. For that matter, she could probably work with your operation here to help reduce your food costs by a good twenty-percent from what you are paying now."

Jake states, "I am confident that I can convince Job that this is a good arrangement. I made the last offer to Berg, let us hold to that amount. It will go to a good cause. I would like to acquire one fifth of Hoover's share, and let you have the balance. That would give you twenty percent of the Lucky Lady. We could make those arrangements today and Vera could straighten out the hotel business there immediately. If we can fill those rooms, then we can arrange the money to invest in the hotel here. We can start talking with Pierre and Al on the other ideas any time." Jake gives him a grand smile and offers his hand, "What do you say, Partner?"

Austin shakes his hand and replies, "Cook, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."   "Done. A pleasure, sir. I will find Berg and let him know and see if they will accept the last offer, since there are no more bidders. I will let you know when he can process the papers." Jake hangs about with his new partner for a little while chatting away until he senses that Austin Blake is comfortable before he departs in search of Mitchell Berg.  Jake finds Berg and explains the offer to him. Jake also explains the need to write Van Horne into the contract. They part with Berg insisting on checking with Upton before he approaches the bishop with the final offer. 

As Friday dawned for Kate was grateful it was the last day of the school week. She was anxious to spend some time out at the ranch getting some work done. The morning passed by swiftly and pleasantly until lunchtime came when she, Meghan and Mollie sat down to eat the lunch that had been delivered a few minutes before.

Angela Young stops by the school with today's edition of the Promise City Mirror. Kate notes that Angela's baby has shifted position, and is now riding much lower in her body, almost to the birthing position.  Kate gave Angela three nickels to get a copy for each of the teachers. She smiled as the young woman handed them over and said, "Not much longer now, if you don't mind my mentioning it. Will you be taking a break from your work after the baby arrives?"

Angela says, "Somewhat, although with Mary Wong as our live-in nanny it will be a lot easier than it was when our son Mark was born." She hands the newspapers to Kate and waddles out the door.  Kate handed the papers to the other teachers. "I'm almost afraid to read it, but I will," she joked as she opened the paper and continued to nibble her lunch.

The Friday Morning Paper has the headline “Political Parties Implode!” The story is very long, running the full length of pages 1, 3 and 6. It reads: 

_Two independent events of Thursday morning have resulted in the two existing political parties in town imploding and from the remnants of them a total of five parties have arisen with the leaders of each party scrambling to recruit the independent candidates to join their ranks. 

The first event that transpired was the untimely deaths of Liberty Party candidates Colin Hunter and Nicholas Thayer. The second event was a meeting of the Promise City Vigilance Committee, the sponsoring organization of the Law and Order Party. At that meeting the agenda began with Derrick Avery being formally expelled and replaced with Deputy County Recorder Dennis Winston. Next was the creation of a party platform, which was published in yesterday afternoon’s Promise City Mirror. 

Shortly thereafter the Liberty Party called for an emergency meeting to nominate new candidates and develop their own platform. While agreement was reached on naming Long Branch saloon owner Kate Higgins as the replacement for Thayer a lack of consensus developed over the choice for a new candidate for Marshall. The development of a platform proved to be even more contentious, resulting Council candidates Evan Adair and Tector Driscoll both resigning and Adair then expelling the Liberty Party from the Palace Saloon, which had been its headquarters up until that point. 

Adair and Driscoll then decided to form their own political party, called the Freedom Party, with Adair as the Mayoral candidate. They then began recruiting other candidates, successfully convincing Kate Higgins to abandon the Liberty party in favor of the Freedom Party. As of this morning it is uncertain who else will join this new party although what is known that Adair has approached registered independent candidates and fellow saloon owners Vera Blake and Burton Lumley and also made overtures to Steve Lord at the Alhambra. Additionally, he sought to meet with Job Kane of the Lucky Lady but Kane is presently away from town. 

While that was transpiring on Thursday afternoon, Hamilton Fisk reestablished the Liberty Party headquarters at the vacant building owned by him on Sierra Street, previously the home of Preacher Hagler, situated between his own residence and Boot Hill. At that point his party was reduced to only three candidates, himself as Mayor and Porter Norris and Ike Sherman for council positions. 

Since then Charlie Villars, a Thayer Ranch resident and former Cochise County Deputy Sheriff has been recruited for the Liberty Party’s Marshall position. Council positions will be filled by Denny Gaurin of the Rattlesnake Ranch and Bronco Madson of the Thayer Ranch. Readers may recall that Madson had been reported missing early on Sunday but he returned to town yesterday after hearing of Thayer’s death, having been in Galeyville for the past few days. The final council position remains unfilled as of this point although Sherman was quoted to say “If Hamilton can’t find anybody else by 5:00 P.M. today my wife Jess will take it.” 

Meanwhile, an irritated Derrick Avery took issue over his expulsion from the Law and Order Party and decided to now run for Town Council as an independent candidate. In soliciting signatures for his petition he came upon a number of similarly minded persons and the idea for the Integrity Party was formed. Joining Avery in this new party are storeowner Judge Lacey and Deputy County Assayer Joseph Riser forming a trio for town council. 

Another person hearing of this new party was independent Candidate Elihu Upton, who had just received a telegram from the National Republican Party declining to allow him to run under their banner. This prompted him to then seek out and also join the Integrity Party. They will use Upton’s Law Office and Counting House as their headquarters. They still have unfilled positions for Mayor, Marshall, and the final council position. Avery has stated “We’re actively pursuing Mitchell Berg to join us, in whichever of those three positions he would like to have.” Present Town Marshall and Attorney Berg was instrumental in bringing about the Incorporation of the town but he has previously indicated that he is not interesting in running for a political office. 

Then on Thursday evening a fifth party emerged from the evening meeting of the Sulfur Springs Valley Cattleman’s Association. At that meeting a heated argument developed between Law and Order council candidate Emery Shaw and Anse King, father of Law and Order Marshall candidate Ashley King. The argument resulted in both Shaw and Manuel Escobar resigning from the Law and Order Party and with King and Calvin Oldfield then resigning from the Cattleman’s Association. 

Following the departure of King and Oldfield, Shaw then proposed the formation of the Unity Party with himself as the Mayoral candidate, Escobar as a council candidate and Deputy Marshall Chester Martin as their candidate for Marshall. The Mirror has since learned that Independent council candidate Vera Blake has also been asked to join the Unity Party ticket. There is no word on the remaining three council positions. 

After King and Oldfield delivered news of the resignations of two of their council candidates the Law and Order Party then held an emergency nominating meeting. The vacant positions on that ticket will be filled by boarding house owner Bill Watkins and rancher Calvin Oldfield. 

While all this was going on one other new candidate for office emerged when El Parador Cantina musician Estaban Fuente registered as an independent candidate for town council. When asked by this reporter about his candidacy Fuente said that he was prompted to enter the race by the Law and Order Party’s published platform. He says that he is looking forward to a lively public debate with their candidates. 

All candidates for office need to be registered by 5:00 P.M. this evening, although established political parties are allowed to make changes and substitutions up until 5:00 P.M. on Sunday June 19th. Tomorrow’s paper will have a full listing of all registered candidates. _

A story appears on page seven under the headline “Gambler Looses Saloon in Poker Game”. It mentions Jake Cook’s loss of one-fifth of his ownership of the Lucky Lady at a Tucson poker game on Saturday, May 27th. The story states that the winner of that game was gambler Cornelius Van Horne. It states that Van Horne has now returned to Promise City where he is organizing a high-stakes game to be held at his newly acquired saloon on Saturday, June 17th. 

A story on page nine tells has the headline “Pinto Joe Weems and Shotgun Sally Fox Captured by Army”. It reads: Following the Thursday June 1st bank robbery in Leadville Colorado, during which a number of soldiers were killed, New Douglas Gang members Pinto Joe Weems and Shotgun Sally Fox along with Arthur Deadeye Douglas and safecracker Mae Clark apparently traveled northwest through the Rocky Mountains. 

There is no word of what has become of the remaining two members of the New Douglas Gang, Pamela Yeats and Mongo Bailey. All six had been involved before with Promise City bank robberies. 

The quartet eventually emerging on Monday June 5th at a trading post along the Colorado River where they spent the night and then rode west. On Tuesday descriptions of the quartet were given to soldiers traveling downriver in search of the outlaws. The Army caught up with them that night in a town twenty-five miles downriver. A gunfight followed during which three more soldiers were killed. The outlaws split into pairs and rode off in different directions, with Douglas and Clarke managing to escape. 

The soldiers after Weems and Fox tracked the wounded pair into the mountains where they were eventually surrounded and captured. Approximately a quarter-million dollars of the stolen money was recovered from the pair. They are now being sent to the Colorado State Prison in Canon City to await trial and sentencing.   The paper features advertisements for the Law and Order, Freedom and Liberty parties.

Kate folded the paper quietly. "I'm not sure if this is good or bad. Derrick Avery's party would be a real challenge to our Unity party. There was no one on his ticket I would be uncomfortable with, but a split in the vote could let Adair or Fisk win this." She was quiet for a moment.  "Would you ladies mind if I ran over to see Emery Shaw? I'll be back before it's time to call the students in again."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-six, “Party Business”, Friday June 9th, 1882, 11:45 A.M. *

Kate finds Emery over at the Comstock House eating his lunch.  “You'll soon be tired of seeing my face," Kate said lightly and laid the paper on the table. "Have you seen this? We may have some competition in the moderate area."   Emery has not seen the paper yet and spends a few minutes looking over the article. 

He smiles and says, "Good for them. I would worry about it if not for two things, the party of Rustlers and Bigots has split, dividing that vote, and the Law and Order party loosing Manny and gaining Watkins should cut their voting base in half as well.  What this means is that an active campaign, focused upon the issues, is more important than ever. But we have both Helen Barker and Jake Cook to help us with that, so I'm not too worried. In case you haven't noticed, both of them have a tendency to get what they want."

Kate replies, "I'd noticed that. So we'll, well you'll, just have to run a winning campaign. Hopefully the townsfolk will choose our ticket at the one best representing their interests. I have to get back to the school before lunch is over." A mischievous smile crossed her face. "Is Bea watching us?"  He smiles and replies, "Yes, and probably planning our wedding. It should make for a wonderful family, my niece will be arriving tomorrow and she's just a little bit older than your girl Ginnie."

"Your niece? Well, along with the children you already have and the children who might come along later it would be quite a large family, wouldn't it?" she laughed. Bea should check with Mrs. Fly, I believe she wants to marry me off to one of her boarders.”  He laughs, "Only them? What of the other boarding house owners? Surely Mrs. Hooten and Mrs. Milford must have suitors in mind for you too!"   "People do seem to want to marry off widows," she smiled. "I wonder if those suitors have been informed yet." 

Kate says, “It will certainly be nice to have another girl Ginnie's age about. How long will your niece be staying? Should I expect her at school Monday morning?"  "She will be staying as long as she wants. She's related on my late wife's side, from Chicago, but she's half-elvan which doesn't necessarily work well in a large human city. I wrote about the vote towards racial equality and of the society that Cassidy started and they decided to finally take me up on my long standing offer for her to relocate here."

Kate replies, "It would be hard for a mother to send her daughter away, even when she knows it would be a better place. If she's anything like you or your daughters I'm sure she'll like it here. Will you get a room for her here, or are you thinking of getting your own place in town?"  He says, "She'll have a room here at the Comstock House until after the election. Then if I find myself in a leadership position then I'll probably build us a house here in town."

Kate answers, "Good. I wish you a pleasant journey to fetch her from Tombstone. That is assuming she isn't coming by herself on the stage.  I should get back to the school. I'm tempted to give Bea something to think about, but I'm going to let my better sense prevail."

On his walk through town after leaving the Marshall's office, Jake encounters Katherine walking quickly towards her school. "Hey, slow down a minute." He quietly tells her the highlights of the encounter in the mountains with the vampires. "I was wondering if you could check these items out later today. You know, your special way." He hands her a brown neckerchief with a knot tied in it. Although the contents are concealed, inside are the belt buckle, ring and cuff link he found in the cave.

"No one thought it was important to tell me this yesterday? Perhaps before I walked alone though town in the dark on my way home from the Lady?" she asked, obviously bothered. "I can understand you not coming to get me, I couldn't have helped you with strangers there and I was teaching anyway, but would I even know about this now if you hadn't needed something? Which I will take care of for you, but I make no guarantees."

"Errrr...." Jake looks down at his feet, "I did not bump into you alone yesterday to tell you. Besides, they were destroyed by then so you were safer last night after we knew than the night before that when we did not know, you know?" He gives her a bit of a shy smile, "Come on now Katherine. Do you really believe that if I thought you were in any danger last night that I would have let you walk home alone?" 

He looks about again to make sure no one is walking close to them. "You know as well as I do that Mortimer Turner is still about someplace. That did not prevent you from walking about alone." He gives her a smirk, "I am sorry, you are right. I am a selfish, thoughtless, undependable, lazy saloon rat. Let me make it up to you. I will go and get you one of those garlic necklaces that you can wear day and night to be safe. I will make sure it is extra large and smelly because I care so much about you."

She states, "I didn't wear those damned necklaces in Thomaswell and I'm not wearing one here. If you really want to make it up to me I've been having the absolute worst craving for strawberries," she teased. "Next time please, just tell me and let me decide if it's important for me to know. And I do work at your saloon, no one would think it odd for you to ask for a private word. Mortimer Turner has every reason to be in Wilcox and none to be here, but you're right, I should still be more careful. I just didn't want to impose on any of the gentlemen, they'd been stuck with me long enough. 

I was accosted by a monster of a different sort Wednesday night. Doctor Eaton asked for a private word as I passed his office. Wanted to convince me to give up the rivalry between the schools and help support the Law and Order party." She went on and explained the conversation they'd had two nights ago. "I suppose any progress I might have made with him was lost when the Cattleman's Association rescinded its support. Emery Shaw is looking at you as an excellent mind to help us win the vote, you know."

"An excellent mind? Here I go thinking he likes me because I am shifty conniver. What am I to do?" After a short chuckly he says, "Doc Eaton huh. They must have been really desperate to hold out a hand. If it is any consolation, you must still have a shred of respectability in their eyes." Jake's voice takes on a formal, commanding quality. "Fear not, Katherine Kale, your past history of indiscretions, also know as befriending gamblers and saloon singers, can be annulled. There is still a chance you can be saved." Jake gives her a wink.

She replies, "Just wait another month or two and they'll give me up for a degenerate. If the Vigilance Committee respects me then I know I'm doing something wrong. Doc Eaton wanted me to stop offending Mr. Shackelton. I'd have to hide in a closet to manage that.”  Kate handed him the newspaper. "There's another moderate party that formed yesterday, spearheaded by Derrick Avery after the morality police excommunicated him. Emery wasn't too concerned about it, he felt with Helen and a certain shifty conniver on our side that we'll run the better campaign.

"Yes, I was worried about that. Not that Derrick can win, but that he will steal votes that otherwise would find a home in the Unity Party. He or Mitch Berg were good options for consideration by Emery." Jake scratches at his beard again, while he thinks. "Liza Brown might be the key to Mr. Avery. File that thought away Katherine. Near the end of the campaign, if they can be convinced that the votes they draw from the Unity Party just might get Fisk or Adair's folks elected they might be convinced to withdraw and publicly ask their supporters to vote for the Unity Party. Timing is everything, she would have to be approached by just the right person at just the proper emotional moment." Jake gives her another wink.

Kate states, "Mr. Berg doesn't want public office, Jake. I'll be surprised if he accepts. Maybe a few years down the road, when elections come up again he can be persuaded. Derrick Avery would have been a good thought, in our hurry he never occurred to me. And what would be the proper emotional moment, Jake? I'm not quite the conniver you are, sometimes I need a bit of help."

He shrugs. "We will know it when we see it. Fear, worry, doubt are the indicators. People like to have their problems solved for them." Then he chuckles darkly. "Or perhaps when we create it."  She says, "I guess I'd best start getting to know her then. Advice from a stranger rarely goes down well. I've been trying to win over half this town anyway, I might as well add her to the list."

He replies, "She has been known to come to the El Parador and is in favor of women's rights. So you have at least two things to talk about. Let me know if our mayor to be needs any help finishing his candidate list. He needs a published platform pretty fast. I cannot do much convincing of the undecided without it. You have yourself a pleasant afternoon Katherine. I will be about if you have need of me."

"Why don't you go find the mayor to be for yourself? He'd be glad to see you." Kate reached out and briefly squeezed his hand. "And I always have need of my friend. You know that. Perhaps I'll see you tonight at the Lady." She smiled one last time and slipped back into the schoolhouse just as the students were settling in.   Jake goes to have lunch at the Lucky Lady.

Emery Shaw and Manuel Escobar arrive for lunch at the Lucky Lady and join Jake. Patrick Seawell and Helen Barker arrive to join them. Shaw says, "Almost done. The Party has me as Mayor, Chet as Marshall and four solid candidates for Council, namely Pat and Manny, Vera Blake and Cole Rixton. How did you do Helen with talking to your boss?"  Helen says, "I spent close to an hour talking to Marshall Berg about the fifth position. He's adamant that he's not running for any position. Can't say that I blame him. On the other hand that also means that the new Integrity Party only has around four hours left to fill three positions." 

Patrick Seawell interjects, "Make that two. They just talked my father into the being their Marshall candidate. Since he was the one who took charge of the group of military veterans who helped put down that riot two weeks back they felt that he had already proven himself to be the man for the job."  "Hermes." Mutters Jake. "Shame on us for not getting these folks behind the Unity Party before they discovered their need to go against the others. We need to get those folks on our side."

Shaw says, "Well, great minds think alike. So both Priestess Florencia and Father Valdez turned us down for the final council position. Who else should we approach, we only have four hours ourselves and that includes collecting twenty-five signatures."  Jake says, "Derrick Avery." 

Shaw says, "You mean have him run for both parties? Sorry Jake, that won't work. Kate Higgins already spoke to Judge Isby about that when she was trying to decide between the Freedom and Liberty Parties. Isby said she had to make up her mind and pick one not both, that if a Candidate couldn't make up their mind which to support how could they expect a voter to."  "No, that is not what I mean." Jake steeples his fingers and is lost in thought for a brief moment. "I mean get him to give up his party and get their support. We probably can't effect that in four hours. We should try though." 

"What if we had a sort of support or guidance committee for the party? That way we could invite some of those folks to get on board with us, keep their dignity over not running and share their wisdom and experience with the candidates. Your father for instance," he says looking at Seawell, "likely does not really want to be Marshall. I bet that old Chet would love to have the man's support and advice. We convince Avery to join the ticket, or the committee and everyone wins." Jake taps his lips a few times with his finger. "In the mean time get Cassidy or Mrs. Kale to fill out the ticket on just in case with the understanding that we will replace them during the week." Pause. "Likely, anyway."

Shaw says, "I like how you think Jake, but I do believe we need more time than is immediately available. Chances are that to get them in with us some of their candidates may need to replace ours. Rixton for one probably wouldn't mind, but I'm not sure about the others. Thankfully we'll have lots of time for possible substitutions. Plus I would want to talk to the Cattleman's Association before making such a wide change of strategy. 

But that idea has enough merit for me to go speak to both Avery and Upton about it. We could probably both find enough "straw men" to fill out our remaining vacancies, with one of those two temporarily flipping up into their group's Mayoral slot for the time being. That'll give all of us more time to talk to Berg for Town Council, which would probably cement a union given how strongly they feel about him."  "How about if I run for Mayor on the Integrity ticket." Jake says deadpan. "That will have them all running for the Unity Party," he finishes with a big grin. 

Before anybody can comment Jake states, "I am out of other ideas right now. Have at them, Emery."  Helen says, "Okay, stick me in as the last Committee person for the Unity party, consider that a placeholder for Mitch. I'll get a petition going, shouldn't be too hard for me to find the signatures." Shaw says "Thanks Helen." He leaves to go find Upton and Avery.  "I can sign my name," he offers to Helen. 

After Emery and his political party departed, Jake checked around the Lucky Lady. He found everything there was in control so went back home to relax on his porch and watch Promise City go by. You never knew for sure when an opportunity might be seen.  A short time passes and Eddie Palmer walks by.  "That makes it easy," the Postman says and walks up to the porch.

"Makes what easy?" Jake queries from his reclined position in the chair.  The gambler had just finished flicking most of a deck of cards into his hat perched upon the railing.

"Makes delivering this letter to you easy, Mr. Cook."

Jake accepts the letter.  "Thank you Mr. Palmer, have a pleasant day."  Eddie waves over his back as he continues his rounds.  The name on the return address is a Miss M. E. L. Reiter.  Jake smiles and opens the envelope.



			
				M.E.L. Reiter said:
			
		

> Jake Cook
> c/o Postmaster
> Promise City, Arizona
> 
> Greetings Little Jake!
> 
> We did not receive additional letters from you or your prey and have tired of checking the post office box some weeks ago.  Did the scam go south?  I hope this letter does not find you in prison.
> 
> Big Abbey and I had a big fuss.  Lately there were too many new girls and all of them are just plain stupid full of poppies or they were lingers.  This has damn near drove all the good clients away and replaced them with unsavory thin walleted vermin.  Instead of tossing those cheap harlots out on their bony behinds she wants to fill the place with cribs!  Imagine!  We had it out, she pulled a pig sticker on me and I ran off.
> 
> I am now working on my own and getting by.  As you well know that can be powerful challenging in this neighborhood.  Boring as all get out too.  I have no desire to travel to the old states so I would welcome any opportunities you may know about, or create, out west.  You must be working for somebody in Promise City having been there so long.  Recommend me to them.  Hades, Jake, why not just invite me down for a visit.  You know I can cover my room and board in trade.  Write when you can.
> 
> Yours,
> M




That was Mattie.  No beating around the bush, no lipstick kiss on the letter, no hello how are you, Mattie got right to the heart of it.  Well maybe not the heart of it, because Jake wondered some days whether Mattie had one at all.  No, that was harsh, Mattie had a heart she just chose not to listen to it on occasion.  Jake laughed quietly and put the letter away in his shirt.  It might be fun to see Mattie again, but not at the risk of erupting volcano Ruby.  He thought about sending her a few dollars and then decided against it.  "She would just figure out how to black mail me for more."  He collected up the cards and begin spinning them with long arcs into the hat again.

Chester spends Friday collecting signatures for his petition to be a candidate for Marshall. It doesn't take him long. Once that's done, he spends some time in the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seven, “The Goddess Arrives”, Friday June 9th, 1882, 12:00 P.M. *

The priests and priestess's finish their preparations just as the church bells chime 12. The bishop kneels, his head bowed in supplication as his lips move in prayer. Hildie sits nervously biting her nails her eyes darting about in anxious anticipation.  Minerva garbed in green vestments her olive laurel crowning her head sits serenely on the familiar large white pillow, her legs tucked under her skirts, her hands moving gracefully over the stem of her flute while Luna perches unblinking upon her shoulder. In contrast to Hildies nervousness, Minerva's face is one of utter serenity and joy as she fills the air with soft, tranquil notes, patiently awaiting the arrival of Diana.

There is a knock on the door. Minerva opens the church door to see three individuals standing there. One is a tall bearded man wearing black clothing comprised of a black suit, shirt with buttoned collar, black hat and black shoes. The two people with him are Doctor James Eaton and his wife Elizabeth.   The man says, "Hello, you must be Priestess Florencia. I am John Harbrace, an ordained priest of the church. I have been worshipping in private study with some of your congregation for the last few weeks. This may sound odd, but in a dream last night I was told to be here today at noon and to bring my friends the Eaton’s with me."

The young priestess hides her surprise behind a welcoming smile. "Please enter and be at peace in the house of the gods." she returns to her pillow and once again picks up her flute.   Minerva plays for five minutes when there is another knock on the door. She answers to see an elderly elf standing there. He introduces himself as Jadito of the Yavapai tribe and says that he too was asked to be present here at this time.

She bows low, to hide her thoughts.” My goodness, It would appear that Diana is throwing a fiesta "Please enter and be at peace in the house of the gods." she responds as she gestures for him to enter. She once again returns to her pillow and plays her flute while listening as the Bishop introduces himself and the others.

The old Indian enters the church. Father Barnes approaches the elf and the two embrace in a warm hug, with the younger mostly-human man thanking the other for coming. The pair takes a seat near the back of the church.  Beth Eaton appears to now be uncomfortable with the elf’s presence. Doctor Eaton looks like he is about to speak but is silenced by a hand gesture from Father Harbrace, cautioning him to be patient. Bishop Costas stands and gestures his hands upward. His assistant, the priest Demetrius, clasps his hands in prayer as does the dwarven priestess Hilldi. Father Harbrace and Priestess Florencia do as well. 

The Bishop states, “We mere mortals are truly honored Goddess Artemis to be present in this place to serve you and welcome you into our midst.” Up until then the sun had been shining through the stained glass windows, illuminating the interior of the building, but the radiance now greatly increases with light shining through from the windows of all directions including those not directly in the sun’s rays. 

At the front of the room before the alter a woman materializes who both Minerva and Hilldi recognize from the previous day although all of those in the room immediately know who she is, some by the name Artemis others by the name Diana. She is attired as before, in the Native American buckskin dress and sandals with her bow and quiver of arrows on her back. The Eaton’s both stare in awe. Minerva stands and bows in formal greeting. "Welcome, Diana. We are honored by your presence."

She nods in Minerva's direction. Hilldi falls to the floor at her feet and profusely thanks the woman for restoring her life. The Goddess says, “Rise child, you grant me too much credit, it was your prayers and yours alone that drew me to that cavern. I did for you what I would have done for any devoted followers under those same circumstances.” 

The Bishop kneels before her and states, “I personally thank you for saving both priestesses from those abominations.” She tells him “Rise. Those creatures are why I asked to speak to you today. That threat is not diminished, two other creatures of their ilk remain in this region and they will bring more of their kind into existence if not stopped.” 

She reaches behind her and draws six arrows from her quiver. “These have now been blessed with powerful magic that will destroy these creatures. She releases the arrows from her hand and they individually float across the room in groups of three, one group levitating in the air before Minerva and the other group before Father Harbrace. 

Towards Harbrace she says, “Your prowess at archery remains fresh in your memory however your own personal anguish has robbed you of the resilience needed to see this task trough. I now restore unto you the confidence and fortitude that you had before so that tomorrow you can join the other hunters for this mission." 

She turns and to Minerva she states, “Your trust in the gods was what allowed Aphrodite to draw you towards an elvan mortal. You should cherish the memory of that first love but also know that The Fates have now set the both of you upon very different paths. 

However, through that mortal you have been given responsibility for another, his blood kin who is now your ward. You two have much in common, both of you have lost family and have found yourself here in this new place. The youth has great inner strength but lacks the self-confidence and the wisdom to use that strength that you and your friends can teach to him. He has the skill to use these arrows while you have the wisdom to tell him when and where to fire them. I see a future of potential greatness for the two of you."

Minerva solemnly extends her arms to accept the arrows. She bows her head in acknowledgment, "Gracias, Diana. I accept your gift and shall instruct my ward on their use. Nakomo is a bright, compassionate young man. He is very much like his cousin and has shown a bent for the healing arts as well."  She is suddenly struck by the remainder of the goddess's message and struggles to keep calm, fighting the fear and panic that grip hers her in it's icy claws. Her thoughts race.. but what do you mean 'cherish the memory of my fist love. Nanuet will return, the gods of Olympus as well as the Yavapai gods have ordained our union, surely they would not be so cruel."

Diana gestures for both Bishop Costas and the elf Jadito to step forward. She says to the elf “You have brought the totems?” He replies, “Yes, I have done as the female centaur instructed me.”  He reaches into a large pouch on his belt and removes three necklaces, each made of silver with eleven turquoise teardrop-shaped stones fastened to it ranging in size from two-inches at both ends to a single five-inch stone in the center. Minerva recognizes them as being very similar to the Apache necklace that Nanuet had worn, but with four fewer stones, lacking the smallest of stone sizes that his contained. 

She says, “As high priests of your respective religions you have the knowledge and power to help meld these items into their final form. Take one of these in each hand holding one between you.” The two men do as instructed, the men both holding an individual necklace in the hand closest to her with both of them holding the third together. She reaches out and grasps each of the individually held ones, creating a link between the three of them through the necklace. 

Diana then states words in the language of the ancient Greeks and the room is bathed in a cascade of colors with gold and turquoise being the two most prominent. Those in the room can see the three necklaces change color as well, as color flows up and down the arms and hand of the men as well as the Goddess, this glow now a bright shade of silver. The light then fades. The two men look physically exhausted and on the verge of collapse. She takes the three necklaces and loops them over her right arm. She then places her hands upon the shoulders of both men and channels energy back into them. 

She gestures for Costas to step back and motions for Minerva and Father Barnes to step forward. As Minerva nears she gets a closer look at the necklace, noticing that the color of the stones are now a blend of turquoise and gold. 

The Goddess states, “These totems are now a blend of the power from the deities worshiped by both the humans and elves of this region. This community of Promise City is aptly named as it represents the future, and not only of this town, but of the territory, country and world. This place is a nexus where deities have touched the land as well as where both earth and arcane magics thrive. The influence of this special place today knows no boundaries. With support of those present in this room today and the educators within this community no fewer than three of the local youth will one day hold the office of President of these United States and from that office will reshape the world to share the optimism and egalitarianism learned at this time.” 

The goddess then places the first necklace around Father Barnes’s neck and states, “You now follow the Pantheon to which I belong however your were also taught by your elvan grandmother about the deities of her people. Much of that has been forgotten. I now restore to you that memory, which you will need in your new role as the spiritual leader of the neighboring town of Dos Cabezas." 

The next necklace she hands to Jadito and states, “This one is for your protégé, who is traveling here as we speak. She is a composite of the two races and her congregation will be comprised of the mountains, hills and plains of this region. She will protect not just the people but the flora and fauna respected by the native peoples that I too hold dear.” 

Diana places the final necklace around Minerva’s neck. She states, “You who were born in a land of great prejudice had the courage to travel to a different land and stand for what you believed in. May you continue to stand for those convictions as the spiritual leader of this community with this item will assist you in that task.”

Minerva states, "Gracias, Diana. I will do my best to honor the gods who's power resides in these stones." She stands silently fingering the stones around her neck, remembering another time and necklace and how the gods joined their forces together to allow her to save Nanuet and binding them together in the process.

She looks up, her eyes glistening with a mixture of anger and sorrow as she dares to demand answers. "But what of Nanuet? Is he well? Will he not return to me as he promised? The gods have seen fit to bind us together through the power of love. Surely it is their intent that we mate for life as does the wolf of the forest." she pleads helplessly.  "You come before me heralding my bravery and presenting me with gifts with one hand while using the other to rip the heart from my bosom. Are the gods so carelessly cruel as to condemn us to a life void of love at such an age?", she says her Spanish temper shimmering on the surface.

Diana says, "Love and responsibility do not always go hand-in-hand. Presently his people have a greater need for him than you." Jadito speaks up now saying, "Priestess, news of the renegades conspiracy to commit murder has created a great rift between the Yavapai and the humans. As a result, the Office of Indian Affairs and the Territorial Governor are considering further dividing up the Yavapai tribe and sending them off as remnants to other reservations.  Nanuet was instrumental in preventing the army from destroying the Apache several months back and now must assume a similar role for his own people. He and the man named Clum are with the Tribal Elders in Prescott trying to rectify this situation. It may take some time to work out." 

Diana says, "Affairs of the heart are the realm of Aphrodite and you may wish to speak to one of her Priests or Priestesses concerning such matters. What I can tell you is that you must also learn to be patient and trust in the gods to guide you."  Minerva is very much relieved by the elder elfs explanation. "He will not be gone forever than." 

She turns back to Diana " I apologize for my outburst, goddess, but when you suggested that I 'cherish his memory' I feared him to be dead and lost to me forever. I know that being born on the feast day of Mars has influenced me and that patience is not one of my strong suits, but love is patient and so long as Nanuet walks the earth, I shall await his return." 

But in her heart Minerva knew different. "Trust in the gods?, she thought. The gods had not stepped in and saved her when, as a child, she was being ridiculed and ostracized for her divine powers. She had learned to run and hide on her own. They did not prevent her mother from dying in childbirth, nor intervened when the wizards had murdered her father. They had not even extracted vengeance from those who had murdered him, she was forced to do that on her own and then flee. She knew that it was not bravery that had brought her across the ocean but the need to survive. If she had stayed and waited for the gods to save her, surely she would have hung for her actions.  The gods had always done as they willed. Why should they be any less callous now. She knew that they did what they did to serve their own purposes. She would continue to do their will, but she would certainly not expect or trust them to hold her interests above their own, for that was the way of the immortals.

Diana has shifted her attention. She gestures for the three she had called forward to now step back. She then motions for Hilldi, Demetrius and Elizabeth Eaton to each step forward. She states, “While all present in this room have great respect for my Pantheon it is the three of you who have always worshipped me as your personal patron deity. Devotion such as that is what sustains me and I am honored to be here among you.” 

She reaches into a pocket on her belt and removes three gold coins which she hands to each of the three of them. “Always carry this token that I give to you, it will grant you health and long life. With this comes great responsibilities.” 

She turns first to the human priest and says, “Demetrius, you will return to the land of your native Greece where you will provide guidance as a senior aide to the Patriarch of the church. Speak from your heart and be honest to all you interact with. Learn what you can from the Patriarch and his successors so that you too can aspire to that position.” He nods and says, “Thank you.” 

She turns towards the dwarf and says, “Hilldi, you will travel north to the land known as Alaska where you will learn from the native population. That land is the property of Russia but will soon transfer to the United States. Before your present century ends there will be a large influx of new citizens, both human and dwarven. Your unique background will be instrumental to having a successful merger between and coexistence among the populations of the three races.” He nods her agreement and states, “As you wish Artemis”. 

Diana then turns towards Elizabeth Eaton and says, “You and your family have made a home here and I would not uproot you from that. Back during the war you assisted your aunt with the practice of midwifery. I need for you to utilize those skills once more. A devoted follower of mine perished and his spirit remained trapped to this world. The native gods and I were later able to free him. 

Prior his departure to the afterlife we allowed him to take physical form once more for a final farewell with his widow. She is now with child from that union. I need your support, both physically and mentally, to help safely deliver this child into this world. The child has my blessing and I ask that he have yours as well.” She nods and says, “I will do as you wish Diana.”

Minerva listens on, pleased that Katherine will be attended to, but wonders how Mrs. Eaton and Katherine will get along. When the meeting is drawing to an end she approaches Diana once more.  “We are honored that you have chosen to grace us with your presence and also thank you for the gifts they…you have bestowed upon us. The evil that we fight is great and it is doubtful that the battle could won without your blessings, but do you have an idea where we should begin our search for these creatures?"

Diana replies, "The experienced hunters will be able to assist in that task, they will be returning to your town tomorrow. Father Harbrace should be introduced to those men at the earliest opportunity as they will need one another. I will be taking my leave of you now. I have a few more errands to attend to today and will be departing from this region and world this evening. Continue to keep me in your prayers and I will watch over you from Olympus." She begins to fade away.

The group looks on in awe as the goddess fades away. Minerva shakes herself and turns to Harbrace. "I shall introduce you the other's tomorrow. but perhaps I should fill you in on what has transpired so far." She looks over his shoulder toward the Eaton's. "Perhaps we should speak in private. Come to my house for lunch. If Nakomo is going to be involved in this, I need to tell him what has been happening also. He will not be pleased that I have kept him in the dark." she sighs. 

She makes her way to Mrs. Eaton and extends her hand. "Elizabeth, It is good to know that you will be watching over Mrs. Kale and that you have the expertise to help her when her time comes. I know very little of childbirth, except that my own mother did not survive it, but if you require my help I will gladly offer it."  

Beth Eaton's face takes on an odd look, "Katherine Kale! That's the widow who has Diana's blessing?" Jim Eaton's eyes also go wide at hearing that piece of news.  Minerva states, "Si, yes it is. Will this be a problem for you."  Beth hesitates and then says, "No, it is as the Goddess has commanded."  Minerva smiles "Si, Diana would not have chosen you if she did not think that you would do your best by Mrs. Kale. Katherine has been and is going through a lot and it will do her heart good to know that she has your friendship and support."

Minerva turns to Hilldi and hugs her tightly. "You deserve all the honor that the goddess has chosen to bestow upon you Hildie and if you are to lead the people of Alaska you must believe that you are meant for the task. You are a very special woman."  

Minerva walks home with Harbrace, replaying her conversation with the goddess in her mind as he rambles on and on about how awesome it is to receive a visit by a god. “It is such an honor! Such a blessing! We must erect a shrine to her! Something large that will really show her our true devotion!” 

Minerva smiles distractedly. "Si, It is quite rare for the gods to make their presence known. 
“Unless you happen to live in Promise City, that is.” She musses. "What is it about this town? The gods must have a summer cottage on the outskirts of the dessert or something! They swarm here and take up residence like the tourists to the beaches of Costa del Sol during the high season. They have their summer flings with the locals, break their hearts and then head for home without so much as a thought for the poor souls who’s lives that they have meddled in.” 

She brushes her dark thoughts aside as she enters the house. “Nakomo! Are you here?” Nakomo comes in from the yard and brushes the dirt from his hands. “I was out weeding the herb guard...” he stops speaking and eyes the stranger suspiciously. Minerva introduces Father Harbrace and suggests that they all sit down to lunch while she explains the reason for his visit. 

She tells Nakomo of yesterday’s episode in the cave. It is a long telling as she fills in all the details, How they found and destroyed the vampires and how the goddess appeared and saved Hildie. She goes on to explain that these are not the only vampires that they having encountered, including the Turners, Ruby’s story and the vampires in Thomaswell in her telling and finally ending with the meeting earlier in the week with Thomlinson and Harkins. 

The young half-elf, sits statuesque, his chiseled features and fathomless expression reminding her that he is kin to Nanuet. As she continues to unfold the tale she notes, with growing uneasiness, the storm brewing in his dark eyes. In an effort to divert him she tells him of Diana’s noon time visit and with a flourish presents him with the arrows that the goddess bestowed upon him, while praying that he will be so awed by such a gift, that his anger will be forgotten. 

She is once again about to discover just how little she knows of teenage boys and the workings of her charge's heart and mind. Nakomo sits, looking down at his white knuckles as they grip the arrows in his lap. Minutes pass while he composes himself. He looks up at her accusingly, his voice deadly calm. “So it takes the command of a god to get you to tell me the truth and let me help you?!” 

He stand and faces her “I promised my cousin that I would take care of you and keep you from harm and yet you go running off to chase vampires without me? I am 15 years of age!” he says standing tall before her and poking his chest proudly. “ My cousin Nanuet knows that I am a man. The whole Yavapai Nation knows that I am a man. The gods of Olympus knows that I am a man and yet you dishonor me by continuing to treat me like a child! I have tried to show you respect by doing what you have asked of me. I have tried to be patient with you Miss Minerva, but I am a Yavapai warrior, not a baby to be coddled.” 

He holds up the arrows. “My cousin Nanuet has charged me to protect you and the goddess Diana, herself, has commanded me to fight evil. I cannot not permit you to stand in my way any longer. ” Minerva, stunned by the reprimand looks at the man before her, nods and says. "So be it."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eight, “A Surprise Visit”, Friday June 9th, 1882, 4:00 P.M. *

After their daily afternoon conference was over and Ginnie had run off to Mary Kelly's to work, Kate went upstairs to her room where Jake's bundle lay. She laid each item out on her vanity; a belt buckle, a ring, and a pair of cufflinks. Despite the fact she was on the second floor she walked to each window and closed the curtains. 

She had only done this spell once before when Mr. Gonzales had taught it to her, but she was a quick study and remembered it well. She had not studied that morning, so sat down with her spell book and memorized the necessary spell three times, foregoing the more powerful spell she could have learned instead. It was three hours later when she emerged from the house with the tightly wrapped bundle in her pocket and looking for Jake.

Out of habit Kate first went to the Lucky Lady, still not used to the fact that Jake and Ruby had done the incredibly improbable and bought a house. She turned her steps there when he wasn't at the saloon and found him tossing cards into his hat.  "It must be hard work to look that lazy," she said, stepping onto the porch. "I have a package for you."

Jake slaps a hand over his chest and looks mortified. "You cut me deep, Mrs. Kale. You think me shallow? I do not merely look lazy, Madam, I am lazy." He sits up and offers her a seat as well.  "But think of all the years it took you to cultivate such talent." She took the offered seat. "Those were some interesting bits and bobs you gave me earlier. Did you want to discuss them out here?"

"You figured them out already?" Jake sits up straighter. "We could double talk out here, but why put you at any risk? Come inside, I can offer you some lemonade." Jake stands and opens the door. "I can offer you some, but actually having any is another story." As Katherine enters the house he adds, "I am always amazed that people actually go shopping and have all those various things in their pantry. That and they can actually combine them to make tasty treats. Here, please take the nice stuffed chair. I will get you some water." From the kitchen she hears, "Do not fret, someone else cleans the glasses and dishes."  "Here." He offers her a tall clean glass of water. "Interesting bobs?"

Kate sat down, a little mystified at his solicitude but keeping her opinions on it to herself. She took a drink then set the glass down and pulled the kerchief out of her pocket. "I've seen something like this before, in the lynch mob. I pulled it off one of them and exposed his face. Body terribly burned; I think he was at the farmhouse when we rescued Nanuet and Chester. This one does the same job, changes someone's appearance just like my hairclip does. Might be a way to get some information if someone could masquerade in this disguise. 

The ring makes an animal friendly toward you. This one's geared toward rodents for some odd reason. And these," she said and picked up the cufflinks, "are my personal favorite. Put the wearers hands next to each other so the links touch, speak the command, and they act as handcuffs."  Jake listens intently while she describes the items.  He says, "Interesting. Your hair clip is like Tex or Mr. Austin. Any idea who the buckle pretends to be?"

She replies, "You'd be in a better position to know than I would. Any one of the people killed yesterday perhaps? Or an anonymous rancher, someone so plain no one would think to note them. Maybe they're doubling someone in town. Someone would have to try it to find out."  Jake answers, "Like I told you, it looked like Dooley Wilson. Could be it was not...." Jake seems hesitant about something before finally speaking, "I would rather not try it on just now. Nor do I need to have rats stopping by for a drink right now either," he wrinkles his nose. 

"You ought to test out those cufflinks on Conrad," with a gleam in his eye he continues, "seems like that would be, um, entertaining."  "We don't, um... entertain one another in that way," Kate said, blushing hard but obviously not offended. "It should be simple enough to find out if Dooley Wilson is still about town, just drop by the Long Branch."

He says, "Agreed. That should be easy to figure out. Harder will be to figure out who I blew to pieces if Dooley is still at the Long Branch. I can put these toys in my safe unless you have a better spot. Maybe tomorrow we can try out the belt buckle. Is there any precautions to take?"

"Locking them up should be precaution enough. They aren't going to explode or do any damage without someone behind them. You don't need any competition in the saloon rat business, so you definitely want that ring locked up," Kate teased. "When we try the buckle we probably just need privacy. We don't need rumors of someone back from the dead or someone long lost returning."

"Funny, saloon rats... I wonder if this ring would work on me? I better lock it up tight." Jake gives her a wink. "Last chance on the cufflinks. No? Alright. Hey, speaking of Conrad, could you ask him if he sees Dooley tonight? That would be less suspicious than me asking after him and I have to deal tonight

She says, "You mean me leaving work at the Lady to wander over to the Long Branch and inquire about their pianist isn't suspicious?  Don't worry, I'll stop by and check. If Dooley's there I can just tell Conrad I missed him today and wanted to say hello. And since I've played piano there once or twice, it would make sense for me to note Dooley's absence. I should warn you though, if Dooley's gone they may try to steal your pianist."   "Steal from me?" Jake laughs. "That is a dangerous business. I will just take my chances."

Kate finished the glass of water and stood. "I should go. It must be almost seven-thirty. I have to get to work at your saloon and you have a game to start soon. Thank you for the comfortable seat and the drink."  "Yes, you are welcome." Jake stood up and looked a little awkward, an expression that was not at all common on his face. "Heh, I guess I am not much of a host. Not used to having a guest in my house. Heh, not used to having a house." He shrugs. "Thanks Katherine. See you in a few minutes."  She says, "You did fine. It's just like welcoming someone into your saloon. Say hello, make sure they have what they need, and spend a few minutes chatting. I'll see you at the Lady." 

Jake saw her to the door and she made a quick trip home to change her dress and meet Ginnie. The two walked together to the Lady to work the busy Friday night shift.  Jake made his entrance at the Lucky Lady ready for poker the same way every time. A man dressed in black linen trousers, tailored white silk shirt open at the neck, a set of silver jack of spade cufflinks on his sleeves, a short barrel fast draw Colt peacemaker hung low on his right side, a knife hidden in his well worn boot, and a friendly smile on his face walks nonchalantly into the saloon. If he was a boat on a placid lake Silver Jake Cook would have made nary a ripple. He works the crowd in a wide circle, appearing from nowhere, exchanging greetings and pleasantries while making his way to the bar for his first drink.

True to her word, Ginnie arranged things in the Lady so Kate didn't have to start off serving drinks. Instead she went straight to the piano. Miss Townsend wasn't there yet so she played as it pleased her. And since Ruby wasn't back yet she felt free to play some classical pieces along with the saloon songs that seemed to be the preferred fare. Although now that she'd been in town longer, she realized the Lady got the crowd that preferred a more subdued atmosphere than could be found at the Palace or Comique, but more relaxed than the formal Long Branch. They might not want classical music all the time, but it was appreciated now and then.  Conrad would be starting his game around now, so Kate figured she would head over to see him after Miss Townsend's first set, he would probably be set for a break by then.  

Neil Cassidy joins Chester for supper at the Lady. He says, "Hi Chet, just came off duty and have the night off. Figured I'd spend it here, I hope Jake's in the mood to lose tonight, I feel lucky." They dine and converse mostly in small talk. Chet mentions getting all of his signatures. Cassidy says, "Yeah, I spent today doing that myself. I've been asked to be a candidate for Town Council for the Integrity Party."

Chester lights a cigarette when he finishes with his meal. He says, "Integrity Party, huh? Who's in charge? Ever since the splits happened, I can't keep track of who's in which party." He laughs. "I'm in the Unity Party now. I'm glad I'm not directly running against you. I'm not sure if I could win, then."

Neil relies, "Derek Avery's our Mayoral Candidate, the one running against you for Marshall is Colonel Michael Seawell. I hear his son is in your party for Town Council. Don't spread this around but Avery and Shaw have already started talking about combining Unity and Integrity into a single party. If that happens I'll be one of the folks to drop out, as being on the Town Council would mean I'd have to resign as Deputy due to a conflict of interest."  Chester replies, "That's interesting. Whoever said that politics was boring? So you'd rather be a deputy than a councilman. I don't blame you. Better a bullet in the front than a knife in the back."

Neil says, "Well said, I believe Helen feels the same way. She's now on your ticket for a council spot but I think she'd rather be a deputy too."  Chester grins. "I had a feeling she might. Good as she is with a gun, she'll make a powerful voice on the council. There'll be no ignoring her once she gets her mind on something. But enough of politics. How's business been doing? I bet Tombstone is using a lot of your lumber." 

Neil says, "You're damn right they are. We've been having trouble keeping up with demand. That means more money flowing into the cash registers."  The evening's evening entertainment starts. Neil excuses himself and heads for Jake's poker table. Chester gets to the bar and orders a drink. He sits and enjoys himself. .

With Job out-of-town Jake manages to quickly assemble a full table of the regulars - Weller, Walters, Cassidy, Garcia, Wainwright and Berman, with ranchers Emery Shaw and Forest Morand waiting in the wings for some of the first six to drop out. Surprisingly Al Brower is not around tonight. Darla Peacock and Tony Lucky each have full tables as well and Clarisse has the crowd enraptured with her singing. Both Harry Rote and Sandra Wainwright are now alternating chores at the piano, freeing Kate up to head over to the Long Branch. 

When Kate arrives she sees that Conrad has a full table. The piano is empty and Kate Higgins comes up to Kate, asking her if she would play for a while as her pianist Dooley Wilson hasn't shown up for the second night in a row.   Katherine Kale says, "I can play for a little while, but I'm working at the Lady tonight so I'll have to go back. There's plenty of help there so they'll be alright for a while. Have you any idea where Mr. Wilson is? Not that I know him well, but I had not heard he was an irresponsible person at all."

Kate Higgins replies, "No, this is quite unlike him. He is usually rather responsible. I understand you have another job but if you could just play for a while, maybe until Conrad's next break in the game, I would appreciate it.“   "It's no trouble. I hope Mr. Wilson returns soon and without a distressing reason for his absence." Kate asked what type of music was wanted, then sat down and played. Something about playing here, perhaps the fact that she had absolutely no responsibilities here, always allowed her to get lost in her playing.

Kate plays for around fifteen minutes. As she is finishing up one of Mozart’s concertos she suddenly notices that the usual saloon background sounds cease. She turns and sees that the patrons of the saloon all appear as statues, frozen in whatever position they were last in.  

A familiar voice to her left then says, "You play this instrument very well." She turns to see the Goddess Diana now standing beside the piano, attired as an Indian woman in a native buckskin dress and sandals, with the same bow and quiver of arrows strapped to her back as Kate saw six weeks earlier.   Kate was silent for a moment, shock clear on her face. Her hand unconsciously rubbed the wood of the piano. 

"To make music has been one of the great joys of my life," she said simply.  She took a few deep breaths. "Forgive me, I had not thought to be so blessed as to be favored by your presence again. Especially in such a place as this." Kate desperately wanted to ask the reason for her visit, but to ask after a goddess' intentions was presumptuous at best.  

Diana smiles and says, "Such a place as this? Why would I find this place any more pleasing or displeasing as the church where we last met? Because of the drinking, gambling and trading of flesh? The vast majority of the Olympic deities frequently drink to excess, most gamble, and more than a few engage in various liaisons that most members of your clergy would find truly shocking. 

But I came here now not for that but to enjoy your music. Yes there are tens of thousands of pianists on this world with more technical talent than you, four within this very town, but none who put as much joy into the act of playing as you have been doing tonight. And Mozart has always been one of my favorite composers. He himself was blessed by one of the Olympic Muses, otherwise he never would have been able to create such great works at such a young age."

"To the great fortune of us all. I was raised on Mozart, Bach, Strauss, so many others. The first time I played here... I had just learned how my husband had truly died and I poured out so much pain and anger, I sometimes think I left part of myself in this instrument. I am happy to know my playing pleases you." 

She was quiet again for a moment. "I do not follow the clergy, they are not mine, but I suppose I still remember the lessons I was taught as a child. I should remember not all I was taught was true.   I hope you will forgive me for asking, but I have been uneasy in my mind. Mother Jimenez told me she believes the measles were brought to the children of the town through your influence. If it is so, there must have been a reason, but is it truly so?"

Diana says, "Yes, I was responsible and there was a very good reason for it. I am able to see events as they will transpire unless they are changed. But unlike others from Olympus, I for one do not like to radically interfere with the course of the affairs of mortals. My preference is to make very subtle changes where I see fit. 

In this instance I foresaw a great tragedy in your future. The easiest way to change it was to give a disease to a child, which would cause no lasting harm to that child or those that who the child came in contact with and which the medical personnel of this town could deal adequately with.  As a result Katherine, you were not teaching in a Promise City classroom at noontime fifteen days ago. Instead, you were standing on a train platform in Tombstone and greeting the arrival of your family. An invisible Wyatt Earp was present on that same train platform then. Because of you being there he became aware of who your brother was, and therefore went out of his way to save the young man's life some five hours later."

Kate's eyes closed but tears still managed to fall from them. She swallowed several times until she felt she could again speak. "I felt there must be a reason if it was true. I'm not sure I could have survived another loss, I... when I learned how Tom died, afterward I just kind of stopped. If we had lost Henry as well..." she shivered.  "Thank you. I had no idea you were watching out for my family as well as myself, at least while they were here. I don't know what I've done to deserve your blessings, but I am grateful."

Diana replies, "Katherine, I am watching after you, not your family, other than situations which would have negatively impacted your mental well being. For that reason I met earlier this day with the clergy of this region. Like you, I also choose to not follow the regular dealings of the human clergy of your nation, as I have found them to be far too regimented and human-centric for my tastes. But my blessing upon you will soon be apparent to others and it would not do for them to stone you to death, brand you with a scarlet letter A, or any other such nonsense that they may be practicing at the present time. So I personally told them what has occurred, so that they will be a help rather than a hindrance to you going forward."

"Oh." Kate had to smile just a bit. "They are not stoning or branding just now. Mostly it will be gossip and clucking tongues. There will be those in town who will want nothing to do with me, and those who will ostracize me, but I should come to no physical harm. Conrad offered to marry me when I told him, so that others would not question my condition. But I couldn't. I cannot imagine this child having any name but Kale. 

I have a few weeks yet before it becomes obvious," she said, self-consciously rubbing her barely rounded belly. "I will be glad to have the clergy understand, most of them here are more open-minded than those back east. Miss Florencia especially. But I hope they will not feel they should have some kind of dominion over my boy because of his... unusual beginning."

Diana replies, "They should not treat him any differently, after all, it isn't my child but that of you and your husband so is fully mortal. This is interesting territory you have here Katherine. So much of the land within hundreds of miles is so barren, it is good that you have found for yourself an oasis of fertile pastures to build your ranch. The game in the nearby mountains are plentiful once more and challenging to hunt. I have enjoyed these last few weeks in the region and my being here has provided the opportunity for me to meet and help a dwarven follower of mine who had escaped my notice until now."

"Yesterday, with the vampires? A friend told me about it, a bit after the fact," Kate said with a little edge. "There are those in this town who will not welcome the proof of at least one gods acceptance of other races. She must be a very strong woman to strike out on her own path. It's good she landed here in Arizona, where many minds are more open.  It is a beautiful land here. We're fortunate that the mineral strikes were found among the fertile lands rather than the desert. That would have driven me back to Boston and I value this life far to highly to wish for that. The game is recovering quickly from the visits of the earth spirits then."

Diana replies, "Yes, nature abhors a vacuum and this land is too rich for animals to not be attracted back to it. Up in the mountains I have managed to tag white tail deer, mule deer, bear, wolf and mountain lion. As for the undead, these vampires, Hilldi's associates did quite well in dispatching this pair of them. With their experience the remaining pair will most likely soon perish as well, provided of course that the hunters get to them before they can sire any more of their kind."

Kate says, "I only know of one other, there are two? One was Mortimer Turner, up in Wilcox, by the hunters you mean Mr. Tomlinson and Mr. Harker? Or Jake and the Priestess? One of the vampires they slew was the pianist here. They had magical items that could change your appearance so we wanted to make sure it really was Mr. Wilson, that's why I came tonight. Since he hasn't been here it really must have been him. Can you tell me who they are, or is that undue influence?"

Diana replies, "I do not know their names, only that they travel in pairs. One pair was here while the other pair was in that northern town. That pair have now been driven from it, their resting places there destroyed. But these four had been prepared for that eventuality, with each pair also housing resting places for the other two, so the other two will be coming here now. Hilldi should remain, she can help the hunters."

Kate says, "I will make sure the others know, they should be prepared. They may be here already... I feel so helpless, I know I can't help them but I'm not used to staying behind.  Thank you for telling me, it will be an advantage to them. There have been so many mysterious deaths, I don't know if the townspeople will believe the truth if they were told. It reflects badly on the lawmen here even though they are good people." Kate fell silent. It was difficult to know just was appropriate to say to a goddess and what wasn't. "Will you be in the area through December? I feel I am keeping you from other things."

Diana says, "No Katherine, I will be taking my leave of you now. I came here to help set the stage for your child's birth. A devoted follower of mine will serve as your midwife and ensure that the child will be born safely. You have kept me from nothing more pressing, I have enjoyed the hunting in these mountains and wished to personally see this enchanted land where you reside. But I must go, I have other followers on other worlds who I must now attend to. We may not personally see one another again."

Kate states, "I understand. I had never expected to see you personally again after our meeting in Boston, I consider this second meeting a great blessing. How will I know this midwife? I had thought to have Dorita or Maria help me, but I'm certain they are not who you mean."

Diana replies, "She will seek you out. I told of her the circumstances behind your child's inception. She was very skilled in midwifery before but I have blessed her further, so that children that she delivers will all be born healthy. The town will be needing that, as Aphrodite's influence a few month's back has led to a significant number of women in this region to now be with child. Yours will be among the first of many Children born during the months of December and January."

Kate smiled. "My boy won't be lonely then. I'm glad such a blessing can come from the chaos of that time." She laughed suddenly. "I just know I'm going to be peeking at every woman I know trying to guess who.  I will watch for the coming of your chosen midwife. I hope she and I will get on well."

Diana smiles and says, "It should be a very educational experience for the both of you." The Goddess then begins to fade away.  As had happened in Boston, Kate slumped when the world suddenly began to spin again and the overwhelming feeling of the presence of the goddess was gone. She looked around the room, but everyone else was going on as if nothing had happened. Which indeed nothing had for them. 

Kate took a few deep breaths to steady herself, then turned back to the piano keys. When Conrad's break came up she excused herself to spend a few moments with him, promising to meet for dinner tomorrow. She had intended to tell him tonight what she'd learned about Mr. Wilson, but her mind was not settled.  He did walk her back to the Lady before returning to his game, and the night passed quietly there.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-nine, “Tournament Plans“, Friday June 9th, 1882, 9:00 P.M. *

Most people take no notice of the smell. The stronger scents of tobacco smoke, human perspiration and spilled beer are far more noticeable. The busy sights and sounds of the saloon all conspire to distract attention away from anything so subtle.  Not so with the gambler known as Silver Jake Cook. He always pauses a brief moment to enjoy the sound and faint but distinctive smell of a fresh deck of cards being opened. Tonight was no exception. The rip and snap of bridging a fresh deck of cards was like music to his ears, the smell of the card stock as he made the first shuffle was like balm for his soul, and the sharp feel of unworn cards in his hands made is arms tingle with life. 

Politics may be raging outside the doors of the saloon, foul creatures may be flying through the dark night, outlaws were in their secret camps planning their next dastardly deeds, his woman was who knows where, and yet Jake was able to find solace in his small oasis at the poker table. He knows it is only for a little while and he accepts that willingly. For that little while he loses himself in his work. 

He takes a sip from his glass. Ah, the smooth taste of fine crafted whiskey. A genuine smile takes control of his lips, "Gentlemen, shall we ante up and be about the reason we are all sitting here tonight?" Smiling heads nod, coins land in the center of the table and cards flow smoothly from the deck in the young dealers hands. Ah, there is much right in the world.

The game flows smoothly for the next two hours, with Alfredo Garcia and Ned Walters eventually dropping out and being replaced at the table by Forrest Morand and Emery Shaw. As Neil Cassidy had predicted to Chester, he is in a lucky mood this night, and by 10:00 PM is up over $ 100. The next winner is Forrest Morand, up around $ 35 followed by Jake who is ahead $ 15. 

Cassidy's smile then vanishes from his face. He gestures and exclaims, "Oh crud, look who came back." The table turn their heads in unison towards the doorway. Standing there is the large and imposing figure of Mr. Cornelius Van Horne at the door of the Lucky Lady. He is attired in a three-piece robin’s egg blue suit with white silk shirt, a blue-and-white paisley print silk tie, and white top hat. In his hand is his cane with the gold tip on the bottom. 

Thom asks Van Horne if he has a gun to check and Van Horne replies in his thick Georgia accent, “Good man, I would not stoop to something as pedestrian as carrying firearms. When I am present in establishments such as this I rely upon good people such as yourself for my personal protection.”

Jake sighs. "Alright folks, no need to be alarmed. Take a short break and I will be right back. No need to be concerned, I will handle this."  "Michael," Jake says striding quickly to the bar, "I believe the esteemed Mr. Van Horne enjoys bourbon. It is alright Tom, it is not his stick that folks here worry about." Jake does not chuckle at his little jibe.  "Welcome, sir, what can we do for you this evening?"

Van Horne exclaims "Ah, my good Mr. Cook. I would like to speak to both yourself and Mr. Kane regarding the logistics of the upcoming poker tournament that I have scheduled for this establishment.”  Jake says, "Yes, I heard about that from my good friend Mr. Adair. I understand it is in the newspaper too. Job is in Wilcox right now, I am sure he will be surprised."  Van Horne says, "Sir, I am just exercising a prerogative of my new status as a partial owner of this establishment. I know that you were rather drunk that night in Tucson but you do recall loosing one-fifth of your ownership to me don't you?"  

"There is nothing wrong with my memory, nor am I suggesting I do not honor my debts. We would be pleased to support your prerogative as our newest partner." Jake places his hands on his hips, "We are more accustomed to discussing our plans with our partners before publishing them in the newspaper. Make yourself at home, sir, while I go back to my game. Bad business to keep your customers waiting. You and I can talk a little later if you care to." 

Jake walks back towards his game but stops and turns, "Since Job is away, partner, his table is open. Feel free to startup a game if you can find some players. It is not every day Promise City has a chance to play at a table with the famous Cornelius Van Horne." Jake indicates towards Job's table and then goes back to his game.

Van Horne gets a glass of Bourbon from the bar and sits down near the stage where he listens attentively and watches appreciatively the performance of Miss Clarisse Townsend. He sits for the next hour watching the show, only getting up once to order a refill on his drink and at the same time placing a $20 bill in Miss Townsend's tips cup.   Chester noted with some interest Van Horne entering and speaking with Jake. The gambler leaves his mind when Clarisse begins to sing. A twinge of jealousy flares up when Van Horne drops the tip in the jar, but it passes quickly

Jake goes back to his game and pointedly ignoring the large southerner while they are playing. When the game finally breaks up after Clarisse has finished singing, Jake gets himself a fresh whiskey and approaches Van Horne. "If you would care to handle some business, you have my attention." Jake points to a table away from the remaining patrons and bustle of cleanup.

Van Horne replies, "I prefer to keep my business matters discrete than to discuss them in a public saloon. Would there maybe be somewhere more private we can meet Sir?" 

Once behind closed doors Red maintains the Van Horne illusion but changes his speaking voice back to the normal voice belonging to Patrick O’Brien. "Good job Jacob my boy with being short with Van Horne, keep it up, we don't want Adair to get suspicious. He's planning on playing in the tournament in spite of the ridiculously high entrance fee that I've set. He wanted me to host it at his place instead but I pointed out that he couldn't what with it being the Freedom Party Headquarters, which prevents other candidates and potential players from going there. But I'll be housing several out-of-town high rollers there for the weekend, so he'll still be able to make a buck out of this. 

Word is that Burton Lumley, Neil Cassidy and Conrad Booth are also interested in playing, so we might need to have six tables to accommodate three-dozen players instead of the thirty I had originally planned for. So, I was wondering if you or Mr. Kane wanted to participate in the tournament as players or dealers. Adair is hoping that you'll play so that he can win the remainder of this saloon away from you, as if the $ 30,000 grand prize isn't enough!"

"Despite the fact that it is a good business opportunity and I ought to support it as a dealer, I would rather be a participant. It is not the money so much as the challenge."  Red replies, "That's fine, and you would still benefit financially as part-owner of the host saloon. Since I went with the very high entrance fee of $ 3,000 I decided to invite high-rollers from all over. Thus far I’ve sent out fifty invitations with a plan of getting a total of thirty players. I’ll need at least twenty players just to break even, given the advertised $ 50,000 in prize money. That breaks down as $ 30,000 for 1st place, $ 15,000 for 2nd place and $ 5,000 for 3rd place. 

I’ve also budgeted another $ 10,000 for expenses, around half of that for dealer and security salaries, the other half for participant expenses based on twenty players. As part of the gambler package I’ll be covering all food, beverage, lodging and travel expenses from the time they leave Tucson on Thursday or Friday until they return to there on Monday or Tuesday. 

After negotiating deals with the railroad, hotels in Tombstone and Wilcox, the two stagecoach companies and hotels and restaurants here I figure will be around $ 175 a participant for expenses for the non-tournament hours and another $ 75 each for food and beverages consumed at the Lucky Lady during the tournament. For participants living in town we'll wave the $ 175 since they won't be needing the transportation and lodging, but they'll still have to put in the rest of the $ 3,000. 

My plan is for that if we have more than twenty participants there will be a profit. Obviously there is some variable cost as the number gets bigger, the need for more dealers for instance plus the costs associated with each participant, but most of each incremental entrance fee would be split evenly between myself as the organizer of the event and the saloon acting as host." 

Jake shrugs and grins, "Alright, I could suffer along with the money too. I cannot speak for Job on that matter. We will have to wait until he returns."  Van Horne states, "Well, the tournament will begin at 2:00 PM on the Saturday June 17th and run until sometime between midnight and 2:00 AM. If it is still going on then we will resume at 2:00 PM on Sunday and play until it is concluded. 

I will be one dealer and my business partners Mr. Stevens and his sister Mrs. Osborn will deal as well. I’ve assumed you and Mr. Kane would be the fourth and fifth dealers, but your playing instead works fine, better than fine if it gets under Adair's craw. I still have another week to round up another dealer or two. Our old friend Bradford Rhinehardt still deals up in Kansas City and we might also be able to track down our Mississippi Riverboat associate Lancelot Knight, assuming he still goes by that alias and not his real name of Gerry Stickney."

"Sounds fine," Jake emphasizes the next word, "partner," and punctuates it with a grin. "I will leave my intentions regarding playing unspoken. If we get enough dealers, then I am in the pool." Jake just cannot keep the smile of his face. "Gods, I love to play poker."   Red replies, "We both share that passion. And on the subject of passion, I assume that you got the note that I left for you last night. 

Jacob me boy, I’m not sure that you are aware to the extent that the death of your business partner Niles Hoover has had on that girl of yours. Jane thinks it is the culmination of all the emotional events from the past few months with Hoover’s demise being straw that broke the camel’s back. At any rate, Jane recognized that Ruby was on the verge of a total emotional collapse. 

Jane therefore thought it best for Ruby to stay with us instead of rushing back to Promise City as she had planned to. So last Friday, the date of Ruby’s birthday, we let her sleep in until after the final trains for Tombstone and Wilcox had left that could have gotten her on a stagecoach back to Promise City in the evening. Let me assure you, Ruby was madder than a wet hornet when she found out what we had done and expressed her displeasure to us with a long string of colorful language, including several adjectives, a few nouns, and one verb that I had never heard before. 

So that night we did our best to make it up to her with an elaborate and well attended birthday celebration at the Three Gods Meeting House. That was followed by a private celebration upstairs attended by only the three of us and my partner Richard. Ruby opened up a number of presents from us, including the one that you had spoken to Jane about, a combination elixir and salve that when combined with a special incantation from Jane would permanently remove all traces of scars from Ruby’s body. Jane emphasized to Ruby that it the present was from you. 

She then opened her final gift, a well-worn package that had been sent from back east. It turned out to be a dress from her grandmother. It also included a note which Ruby shared only with Jane and not myself or Richard. That prompted them to discuss whether a trip back east was warranted. Ruby was hesitant, fearing that her parents might hear that she was nearby even though the grandmother actually lives in a different community than them. 

Jane assured Ruby that they could keep the visit a secret and that she would protect Ruby from any potential parental abduction. Richard agreed to go along as well on the trip as well as added protection. Jane then clinched the deal by offering to take Ruby on an expensive shopping spree at all of the finest stores in Manhattan once the visit with the grandmother was concluded. They all left the following day. 

I debated writing to let you know but I thought that you would sleep better thinking her safe with us in Tucson instead of off on some wild adventure. Two days ago, on Wednesday, I received a telegram from Richard. He says that the visit with the grandmother went well. They are now on the shopping trip in New York City and he says they will return when either Jane runs out of money or when the stores run out of merchandise. Richard is unsure which of those events will occur first at the rate they are buying things.”

Jake's expression is neutral while he listens to Red. The only betrayal by his face is when he hears that Ruby's scars will be healed. "I am pleased she is safe at least." He just looks at Red for a while, only his eyes betraying that there is a deluge of thoughts and emotions going on behind them. 

"Since the day I met her, I have been expecting her to run. That is what she knows, that is what she does. It would be different if we needed to run. She may think that we did. She thinks she is running from Promise City." Jake sighs. "I am no stranger to running myself. I like to think I knew why I was running. I worry that Ruby is really running from her friends, and especially me." 

Red gives him a questioning look but does not speak. "She is terrified of being dependent on anyone and everyone. When things get tough, she becomes fearful that those she has let into heart will die and break it. That is why she runs. I could chase her, and we could run from trouble to trouble for a while before I woke up some morning and discovered her gone. Gone because she finally understood why she was running and who she really needed to leave behind. I want very badly to be wrong about this, but I fear I am not." Jake stands. "The difference with me, Red my friend, is that I am willing to have my heart broken. These past months in Promise City are more precious than gold to me, every day was worth the mess that will be Silver Jake Cook on the day he learns that Ruby West has left him behind."

Red is silent for quite some time after hearing that. He replies, "Well Jacob, I honestly don't know if she is running or not. What I do know is that I wired Richard back, thanking him for the update and letting him know that the Poker Tournament will be held here at the Lucky Lady on Saturday, June 17th. If she is going to return I would expect that we see her by then.”  Jake nods. "Enough of that talk. It is good to see you old friend, or should I say hear you, eh?"  They talk for a while before Red must go, not wanting to raise any more suspicions.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ten, “The New Jake”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 9:00 A.M. *

Minerva spends most of the night tossing and turning, alternately dreaming about her father, Nanuet and vampires. Her eyes are puffy and her olive complexion is slightly ashen when she enters the kitchen. She says very little as she picks at her breakfast. She and Nakomo make their way to the hotel where Harbrace is staying.

Father Harbrace invites Minerva and Nakomo to join him for breakfast over at the Silver Dollar Restaurant. They get a corner table and are served chef Walter O'Reilly's famous breakfast platters, featuring fried eggs, bacon, hash brown potatoes and a freshly baked muffin.

Minerva states, "We need to find out when Thomlinson and Harkin are coming back into town. I would also like to fill in Deputy Martin, Sr. Cook and Senora Kale so that we are prepared when Thomlinson and Harkin return. They all have had experience with these abominations. Have you, any experience or knowledge in this area, Padre?"

Harbrace says, "Yes and no, Hilldi said it was vampires we are dealing with here. I've dealt with more pedestrian types of undead, those that evil clerics can create. Things like skeletons, zombies and ghouls. The most dangerous type I've ever fought was a creature known as a weight. Vampires are in a whole different league. I wouldn't even consider this except for the arrows the Goddess gave us."  "Si, It is an entirely different league. These arrows must be very powerful. I still think that we need more help though." she stands "We must find the Deputy and Sr. Cook. Perhaps they have heard from the hunters. We will look at the 'lady' first." 

For Jake Saturday morning breakfast is late and uneventful. After a belly full of Dorita's cooking and coffee he is on his way. Jake has a leather belt cut that will fit the buckle he found in the cave and pays Fry with last coin from his weekly stipend generated from the Lucky Lady. 

Since the second round of construction began, the partners had agreed to put most of the operating profits back into the business to cover construction costs. They each received $25 a week during this time. What for most common folks in Promise City would have been a generous allowance to live well with, Jake burned through it easily every week. Food, tips, little gifts of appreciation to his girl or others, payments for information sought, care of his horse, laundry, tailored clothing, practice ammunition and drink were among the items that consumed his money day in and day out. It was even more surprising to some since he paid nothing for rent, owning his own home. Besides large amounts of money for his drinking tab he hardly knew where it all went nor did he worry much about it. 

Conversely, large purchases or investments came out of his mine earnings or poker winnings which he tended to keep separate. It was more of a habit than a system. That habit had amassed a fair amount of cash that Jake would undoubtedly use for some sudden investment opportunity. .... or just as likely in a high stakes poker game and there was one going to happen very soon.  On the way he sees Chester Martin and waves him down. "He pal, can you come with me to the Lucky Lady? I want to talk to you about something, and show you something too."

Chester puts down the saddle he is carrying. "OK, Jake. I'm going to put this away, then I'll meet you there." Chester walks to the stables and sets the saddle on its rail. He brushes his hands and enters the Lucky Lady. Chester joins Jake at the table. "Hey Jake. I didn't know that Van Horne character was back in town.”  Jake replies, "Apparently he got in yesterday. Seemed to have been quite busy too. Not a bad sort, just a bit too uppity. You know the type. Come up stairs, we need some privacy." 

Once behind a closed door Jake says, "I found a few things in the cave. I think they came off the thing that looked like Dooley Wilson. I say it that way because of what Katherine learned about these items."  He goes on to describe them. Then he removes the small mirror from his pocket and places it on a chair. "I am going to try out the belt buckle." As Jake removes his own belt and begins to put the enchanted one on he asks, "Any guesses who it will look like?"

Chester states, "Perhaps the President himself. More likely you'll look like Dooley. Are you sure you want to be fooling with that kind of sorcery without Kate or Ruby around?"  He states, "No, I am sure I should NOT be." With that he cinches the buckle.  Chester takes an involuntary step back. 

On Saturday morning Kate went to the ranch for her riding lessons with Mrs. Fly and helped Sonoma and Flint with the chores. She returned to town a bit before noon and managed to get a bath before heading over to the Lady to let Jake in on what she'd learned about Mr. Wilson the night before.   Not seeing Jake or any of her other friends downstairs at the Lady, Kate went up the stairs to the second floor and knocked on the only closed door.  The two men inside hear the knock on the door and asks who it is. Kate answers back and Chester opens the door.   

Jake asks, "Who do I look like? I do not feel any different."  Kate stepped inside and Chester shut the door behind her. She looked from the deputy to Jake and raised an eyebrow. "You look like Jake. Nothing will happen without the command word. It's quite a fashion statement though.  You have to say "Hot Damn," if you want anything to happen."

Jake laughs quite heartily at that. "That is exactly what I was told outside the private men’s club in St. Louis. That was the password to get inside." Jake laughs again, "That was quite a night, at least what I remember of it. What was her name?" He looks up at Katherine and then, "Err, right. Hot Damn."   

The command word is spoken but nothing appears to happen, the man still before them being Silver Jake Cook.   However Kate is good at attention to detail and notices that there are subtle differences in the length of his goatee and hair, recognizing Jake to now look exactly like he did the previous week rather than just a moment before.

"My, isn't that interesting. Someone knows you're a threat, Jake. And they took you seriously enough to want to masquerade as you." She took a small mirror out of her pocket and handed it to him. "It's very well done. And you're almost due for a haircut."  Chester agrees with Kate's initial opinion. "You haven't changed."  Jake exclaims, "Mierde."

Kate says, "I can tell you as well that Dooley Wilson hasn't shown up for work in the last two nights. That's why I was at the Long Branch so long yesterday. Kate Higgins asked me to play for a while since he wasn't that. Apparently it's quite out of character for him not to show up. It's a good thing that item is now in our hands, someone could cause some real chaos with that." 

Chester states, "Wait a minute. The buckle disguises the wearer as Jake? I couldn't tell the difference, so it can't have been made too long ago. Kate, have you ever seen 'Jake' doing something odd recently?"   She shook her head no. "Drinking, gambling, loafing. All pretty standard. But I imagine if someone was using this they'd try to keep away from anyone who knows Jake well."  Chester says, Chester scratches his chin. "Make you wonder who else is being copied." 

Jake only seems to be half listening to Chester and Katherine talk. He stands there rubbing at his bearded chin and looking at himself in the mirror. His concentration is not on the image in the mirror though.  Finally he blurts out, "Messier."  Chester turns to Jake. "Who's Messier?"  Jake exclaims, "Blasted French wizard who Ginnie caught cheating here. I took his cheating cufflinks off him and sent him packing. I should have done more than that apparently." Jake unbuckles the belt. "Blast, I do not know for sure it is him but I have a bad feeling."

Kate says, "What would this Messier person have to do with the Vampires? There's always the chance they hired him to make them a disguise and he thought it was funny, but it seems unlikely to me. But I didn't meet the man, I don't know."  "I do not know. If not him, then someone. Dooley is missing, huh. Well since this," Jake holds up the buckle, "is me. Then that was Dooley. That is our lead deputy, what wizard was working with Dooley or his friends. Maybe you could learn something when you start looking into his disappearance."

Chester states, "Well I'll look into it. Luckily I don't need to explain all this to the Marshall. With all the murders this won't be easy. Do you know if Tomlinson and Harker have any news?"   Jake states, "I have not heard from them."  

Kate says, "I'm meeting Conrad for dinner later, I can see what he might know. Perhaps when the last time he saw Mr. Wilson in daylight was, or if his behavior has been different lately. I learned a few other things last night that you won't like. Apparently the monsters in Wilcox had arrangements with the ones here. Their coffins has been destroyed. They'll flee here, to a place Wilson would have prepared for them."  Jake states, "Mierde. Even more important to find out all we can about him. That and someone could check out the other old Cowboy gang caves."  Chester says, "Then we'll hunt them down as well. I don't care if I have to dig up every mine in the county."

Jake snaps his fingers, "I have been meaning to give you this, Chet." Jake removes a ring from his left hand and gives it to him. "It makes a soft landing if you fall from any height. I have not really needed it. Figured you might, climbing around after vampires and all."   "Thanks." Chester puts the ring on carefully. He notes, "It fits perfectly. I hope I'll never have to use it."   Kate says, "We should check out all the hiding places we've found so far. I'm sure there are many more, but these Vampires were once human, they're unlikely to know the area the way a native elf would.  And we should talk to Minerva. It seems to me the visiting Priests who helped yesterday would be helpful again."

Jake says, "Any suggestions for what we do with this belt and buckle? I can think of a number of ways it might come in handy. Should I just lock it up for now or do one of you wish to have it handy?"  Chester replies, "If they're like people, then they'll stay in places they know well. If we know where they liked to go when they were alive, then the vampire is likely to go there too."

"I couldn't do justice to a Silver Jake Cook disguise. Unless you think someone else should have it, I'd say keep it locked up so we can be sure you're the only Jake in town.  What devious ways can you think of to use it?" 

Nakomo and Harbrace follow Minerva to the Lucky Lady. They enter but do not see anyone about. Minerva recalls the room that Jake took her to the last time she needed to speak privately. She climbs the stairs and knocks on the door.   Kate replies to Jake’s question with a chuckle.  "Well Senor Gonzalez told me that these items -" Jake is interrupted by a knock on the door.   

Jake says, "I have figured how to get the whole town to want rooms at the Lucky Lady. Close the door." In a louder voice, "Who is there?"  "It is Minerva Garcia Florencia and I have Nakomo and one other with me. We must speak with you. Por Favor, open the door."  Jake opens the door, "Welcome, welcome, come on it. The more the merrier." As they enter Jake asks Katherine, "What else did Tomlinson and Harkins tell you last night."  Kate says, "I, ah... I didn't see them, although I expect they'll return here very soon. Probably today. I don't know much else right now. Except the Vampires travel in pairs, and there is only one pair left unless they have a chance to make more of their kind before they're killed."

Chester states, "Afternoon Minerva, Nakomo. What do you need to talk about?"  Minerva introduces Father Harbrace and explains what Diana told them, including the gifts that she bestowed upon them, but leaving out the part about Elizabeth Eaton being commanded to tend to Katherine. "Have you heard from the hunters?  Diana told us that they would be able to track the bloodsuckers."

Minerva states, "By the gods, what a horrible thought. We do not have any time to lose. Diana told us that the hunters would arrive today. Do any of you know where they stayed the last time they were here? We should leave them a message to seek us out as soon as they arrive."  Jake says, “Not sure. Harkins I do not know, but Tomlinson usually can be found with Judge Isby. He is the judges assistant."

Harbrace says, "Diana gave me three arrows to use against them, and three more for the boy," he gestures towards Nakomo.   Kate listened to Minerva and let out a long breath. "I saw Diana last night as well, in the Long Branch. That's how I know the Vampires are coming here."   Minerva says, “You, saw Diana last night?"

Kate replies, "It's not the first time. I've met her once before when I went home to Boston. I went to the Old North Church after I'd told my father about my condition and she came to me there. Everyone else just stops, frozen and it's as if we are the only ones there... She is leaving the area now, but she wanted me to know there is someone here she wants to serve as midwife for me. She didn't say who. I asked about the vampires and she told me what she could. She said she didn't know names, unfortunately."

Minerva does not reveal that she knows who the midwife is, thinking that now was not the time, since it would probably just upset Katherine and distract them from their current crisis. 
"You are fortunate that she favors you so. Your son does not know how lucky he is.”

Chester interjects, "Arrows? pardon me, but what are they going to do against vampires?"   Minerva states, "Diana assured us that the arrows would destroy them."  Harbrace says, "These arrows are essentially a silver tip fixed to a wooden stake, both of which could be fatal to a vampire even if they were normal arrows. These however are far more than that, they came from the quiver of Diana herself."  Chester arches an eyebrow. "Blessed by the goddess herself? Very impressive. If they don't do the trick, then nothing will."

Jake just starts shaking his head. "Seems like you have your work cut out for you."  Minerva looks at Jake. "I was hoping that you would assist in this task."   He replies, "Uh, ya, sure. Silver Jake Cook, saloon rat and vampire exterminator extraordinaire." He does not look pleased and finishes with, "Yes, yes, I will assist how I can. You should keep the gun and ammo that belonged to Edwards that I gave you yesterday too. More fitting that you have it than me anyway."

A slight smirk plays across her lips "It is, after all, to your advantage to dispose of these vermin before they take over too many of your customers, Senor Cook. For although vampires are creatures of the night, I do not believe that they drink beer or whiskey."  "Very droll, Senorita." Jake manages a smile anyway. While everyone is still talking he slips a ring into the hand of the priestess. "Later," he says quietly.  Minerva palms the ring and puts it in the pocket of her gown.

"All of us along with Mr. Tomlinson and Mr. Harker should be able to handle two of the creatures if we just knew where to find them. Does anyone know when the stage gets in from Wilcox?"  At her request Jake gives Minerva an envelope and paper. She scribbles a message letting Tomlinson know where they are and that they must meet with him and Harkins immediately upon his arrival. She folds the paper, places it in the envelope and seals it. She writes Tomlinson's name on it before handing it to Nakomo. "Por Favor, Hurry and deliver this message to the Judges house. On your way back stop and find out the train schedule."  

Eager to please, Nakomo says "I will be right back." and runs down the stairs with the message. Nakomo returns fifteen minutes later to say that the message was delivered and that the Morand Cartage Stagecoach from Wilcox is expected to arrive between 2:30 and 3:00 PM    Kate says, "That gives us some time to wait. Did Mr. Wilson say anything to you the other day that would indicate their plans or who they might be working with?"

Jake says, "As soon as I realized he was one of those foul beings I blew him to Hades.  We need more clues. Specifically how Dooley Wilson and Phil Grove are connected and who else is connected to them. Obviously it has something to do with the Thayer Ranch. Chet, you and Berg got a bunch of leads from Wagner, if you need help with any of them you will need to speak up.”

Chester states, Chester says, "Wagner told me and the Marshall that they went out there often. He said that Thayer was meeting with Vaughn Palmer. He was the guy who placed second in the shooting match at the festival. He was going by Stephen Murdock then and Chris... Goudge now." 

Jake says, “Then there is Messier. If I remember correctly he owns the Beatrice Mine with Dudley Jobin and the Hoover Mining Trust. We need to figure out how he might be connected. It could be time for some of the Hoover Trust to make a visit to their assets." Jake sighs. "Then there is Mortimer Turner. Even if the great lady Artemis cannot reveal his name, we know it.  Just another day in Promise City. How about we go down stairs for some lunch before you all go off to save the world?" With that they do. 

While they are settling in to a large table, the post master walks into the room. "Got another one for you Mr. Cook. You are a popular fellow this week." He hands Jake the envelope.  "Thanks Eddie," Jake says but quickly gets distracted when he reads the return address: Virginia Claire Maguire of San Francisco, California. Although he has not seem that handwriting since he left Philadelphia, there is no question in his mind that it is authentic. He quickly stuffs the letter in his trouser pocket and joins the others at the table.

During the meal Father John Harbrace says, "I want to thank you folks for opening up to a stranger like me.”   Chester says, "That's right nice of you, father. The way these vampires keep spreading like wildfire, we need all the help we can get."  Harbrace continues, “You know, when I walked away from the Church six years back I never planned on returning to the faith, let alone going off and killing monsters at the personal calling of a Goddess."

Kate says, "There are few whose heads wouldn't be turned a bit by having a task to perform at behest of a goddess. She must think very highly of your skills to ask you to take it up. It is nice to open up for an ally. As for what you say Chester, is there a money trail to connect all the people meeting out there that we could follow?"

"Money trail?" Jake interrupts. "We were told that Fisk was working with Thayer. If the cowboy gang has allied themselves with vampires...." Jake doesn't finish the thought and shudders involuntarily. "That could tie Dooley Wilson with Fisk at his favorite hangout. Could be also that they have allied themselves involuntarily. I wonder if their rivals the Circle8 ranch knows anything that would be useful? What do you think, Chet, is Katherine's idea a good one?"

Chester says, "Yeah, follow the money. That's a good idea, but how do we go about it? We can't just ask Fisk, 'So, can we see your books?'"   Kate says, "I wasn't thinking so much of Fisk as men from Thayer's ranch. Find out where they tended to spend their money, what they spent it on. If they seemed to have more than usual lately.   Of course you're not able to look at people's financial records, but you are a deputy Chester. It's perfectly normal for you to ask questions about victims of crimes and their associates."

Chester says, "Thayer's men don't like me very much. If I can get a couple drinks in them, they'll warm up to me. I can work on what they know about Murdock and that cave. If I were Wyatt, I'd be far away from here. He's putting Josie and himself at great risk by staying around. But, knowing him, he'll stick around to finish what he started. Thayer's men may not know that he's still around. If I let that drop, who knows?"   That question is soon answered as Thom knocks on the door to tell Chester that he is wanted in the Saloon's main room.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eleven, “Emily’s Arrival”, Friday June 9th, 1882, 7:00 A.M. *

Emily rubbed her eyes and looked at the pale dawn coming up outside the window. Yesterday she had been excited to be on the train and going someplace new. She had watched the other people come and go as they had stopped in Springfield and then left Illinois behind. Saint Louis was a bustling station, almost as impressive as Chicago. It had been a relief to get up and move around before getting on another train that moved on into Kansas. 

For a while a young man had sat next to her and they made up stories about the other people they could see on the train, each wilder than the last. The man in the broad-brimmed black hat was a bank robber, running from the Marshall so he could live fat and lazy on his loot. The blonde lady at the front of the car was a sorceress who intended to bewitch everyone on the train and sacrifice them all to some unknown god. 

They talked about other things too, where they were going and where they were from. He even taught her to play some card games and left her the deck when he got off the train in Jefferson City. The ride had been quiet after that and Emily had fallen asleep to awaken on the way to Denver.   This day was even longer than the first. She played with some little children on the train, then read a book that their mother lent her. Reading wasn't one of her favorite pastimes, but it was nice to have something to occupy her mind beside cards and wondering what Promise City would be like. 

Emily had always lived in Chicago and never traveled to another town. Each town they passed through was big enough to have a train station, and took a little while to pass through. Some of them seemed absolutely tiny to her. The idea of Promise City with only a few hundred people in it was one she couldn't quite grasp. She would be able to run from one end to the other in a few minutes. The country would never be far away. It seemed like an impossible place. She changed trains again when they reached Denver, and once more when they reached Albuquerque. Some of her precious money was spent there on a room for the night so she could catch the morning train to Flagstaff. 

Her excitement came back when she got on that morning train. Today she would be there. No more traveling. She would get to see her uncle and the new home she was going to have, and find out just what she would be doing there. It was too much to hope she would just be allowed to do as she liked. More likely she would have to get a job, but even that idea was exciting this morning.  With a copy several Albuquerque newspapers to read she got started on the last leg of her journey.

After Albuquerque Emily felt like all she did was change trains. The leg to Denver was so long that these short trips from town to town seemed to take no time at all. There were distressingly few trees to be seen although the closer they got to Tombstone the more the land began to green up.   She smelled the city before she saw it. It was a charred smell, not strong but very familiar. The train began to slow down and Emily looked out the window and shivered. That smell was burned into her memories. Even though she had only been four years old, she remembered a lot about the night Chicago had burned. And the next day when they told her Ma that Pa had been killed fighting the fire. But that was a long time ago and far to the east. Tombstone was now. 

The town was half gone, with huge piles of charred wreckage at the edges of town where they had been pushed out of the street. The sound of hammers drown out whatever other sounds the town might have been making. There must have been trees here is they were doing this much building, although there might not be any left now. Even the train station had the tell-tale bright wood that said the place had been rebuilt. 

The train finally jerked to a stop and Emily grabbed her bag. No one else seemed to be in a hurry and she bounced impatiently on her toes waiting for the people blocking the aisle to move. They finally did and she took a deep, grateful breath as she was freed from the train. The sunshine was bright and hot outside but it felt better than the cool, still air inside the train. She lifted her hand to shade her eyes and hoped her years old memories would be enough to help her recognize her uncle.

Emily's fears of not being able to recognize her Uncle are washed away as the tall barrel-chested mustached man wearing a dark suit, western-style tie, cowboy boots and tan straw hat steps forward with a wide grin on his face.  An awkward moment follows when they both appear uncertain of how to greet one another, which he ends by scooping her up in both arms and giving her a big hug. He eventually sets her back down. He picks up her bag and says, "I trust that you had a good journey out from Chicago?"

She replies, "I had a long journey from Chicago. It was exciting for a while, but I can only stand so much sitting. I'm glad to be here, Uncle. There's a trunk too, we'll have to get it."  She was quiet for a minute. "Thank you for inviting me here. It's not that big a town is it? Will there be any trees left with all this building?"

Emery Shaw replies, "No, there are plenty more trees in this part of Arizona." He turns towards two men standing beside a large black Concord coach with silver trim. He yells, "Tim, Abner, come help me with my niece’s trunk." He two men come over and Emery says, "Emily, this is Tim Kiplin and Abner Mingle, two of my best friends. They work on the ranch." Abner smiles and nods towards the girl. Kiplin does as well, but she can tell his smile is forced and his eyes dart back towards Shaw.

"How do you do gentlemen?" she said with a bright smile and an unabashed look at each man. She ignored Mr. Kiplin's uncomfortable look, it wasn't the first time she'd seen it. But she'd hoped at least not to see it among her Uncle's friends.  "Will we be going to the ranch? I think I'd like it there, but I'd like to see the town too. Uncle, this coach is the most beautiful I've ever seen."

Emery also introduces her to his driver, Paul Towle, as the man holds the door to the carriage open and helps her up. The interior of the coach has well cushioned and covered with red velvet that matches the interior side of the window curtains, the outside of the curtains being a charcoal gray. The inside of the coach is paneled with mahogany wood. The interior is illuminated by a gas lantern suspended from the center of the ceiling. The coach also has a small liquor cabinet that is presently stocked with alcoholic beverages and one large glass container with ice and what looks like lemonade. Four glasses made of fine-cut crystal are attached to the cabinet. The other two men soon secure the luggage to the top of the carriage and remain up top with the driver as the carriage departs. 

Emery says, "Our ranch is around two-thirds of the way back towards Promise City. We'll stop there and stay at the ranch overnight, I know that your cousins Humphrey, Ellen and Tricia will be happy to see you again. Tomorrow morning we'll head into Promise City. I'm now running for Mayor, so it wouldn't do for me to miss Sunday's worship service."

She states, "You're running for Mayor? Your letter didn't say anything about that.  He states, "Well, I was running for Town Council but the political party I was with had a falling out with my Cattleman's Association and we had a parting of the ways. At the urging of other Association members we've gone and put together the 'Unity Party' as a more moderate group than the other two extremes.” 

She says, “You must be spending a lot of time in town then."  He replies, “I am, I have rooms for us at one of the boarding houses. If I win I plan to build a house in town."   She says “I will be glad to see my cousins again, although I have to admit I don't remember them much. I remember you a little bit better," she said as a smile flashed like lightning across her face.  He says, “I'm glad you made it out here. Chicago just isn't the place for a girl of your temperament, you need the wide outdoors, and you can't get more wider and outdoorsy than here." 

She says, "I hope services here are more interesting than at home, and if not that then shorter. Never could understand how our pastor could make something so interesting as the gods so boring."   He answers, “I think you'll be pleasantly pleased with our Priestess, she's very unconventional, although her Bishop is currently in town so she might be more reserved than usual in his presence. It was her preaching about equality to all races which helped convince the town to give everyone the right to vote instead of just humans.”

She states, "Are you sure me being here won't hurt your chances to get elected? Sometimes, well..." she dropped her voice to be sure she couldn't be heard by the men outside. "Your friend Mr. Kiplin didn't look too pleased with me, and I'm sure there are others. And elves can be just as uncomfortable with half-breeds as humans are."

Emery says, "Well dear, you need to understand something about Tim. He isn't comfortable around those of high elvan descent and with good reason. You've heard the story about how around twenty years back Cochise went on the warpath. We were besieged on our ranch for almost a year-and-a-half and it was during then that Tim's wife died. The Apache weren't directly responsible but he still blames them.   And then he lost one of his son's to the Sioux six years ago, Jerome Kiplin was one of the soldiers with General Custer during the massacre at Little Big Horn. But you're right, I would have expected better from him. But he'll be staying at the ranch though instead of town so you won't have to interact with him after today."

She replies, "I'm sorry for him, and, I'm not offended or afraid; I just don't want to be trouble for you. I may not be very old but I've been half-elven the whole time. I didn't expect there to be no one who was bothered by me, I'm just hoping for less.  And I'll be glad to live somewhere that I can get to the countryside fast. But I'm not sure how much time I'll be able to spend in the country. I don't know what's expected of me here or how much I'm supposed to take care of myself."

"My Dear, you don't have to worry about taking care of yourself at your age. You happen to have a wealthy Uncle." He smiles as he says that but notes she doesn't in return. He puts his hand on her arm and says, "Emily, talk to your cousins tonight and you'll find out what my expectations are. I'm sure they will tell you how all I ever asked of them is to be honest and true to themselves and those around them. Along the way we'll teach you various skills to earn an honest day's work doing whatever work you have an aptitude and liking for. 

In the meanwhile, there is a new school that just started up in town for children of all races that I believe you will enjoy. The woman who runs the school also owns a ranch and is a member of the Cattleman's Association."    She replies, "She sounds busy. I don't suppose school happens out on her ranch?" she said, trying and failing to make it sound like a joke. "I thought I was done with schooling, but I'd like to learn how to do things. I'm good with animals, really good. And I know a few special things that maybe I'll show you later. 

I heard stories that out here kids were like adults by my age, I just wasn't sure. I should’ a known different when Ma didn't tell me much, still a kid I guess. I don't mind, I don't want to be a grown-up yet."  Emily moved over to the other bench and sat next to her Uncle and smiled. "I'm remembering you better now. You were always kind to me. And as I don't have to be a grown-up quite yet..." She pulled off her bonnet and tossed it on the seat. "I'd take off my shoes too but I've had them on so long I'm afraid too."

He says, "Make yourself comfortable Emily, we have a long ride still until we get to the ranch. What you heard about growing up faster is mostly true. I believe that you will be among the oldest in the school. I have hands on the ranch as young as sixteen, as do most of the other ranches. The gunslinger in town named Sure-shot Sam, a member of Arcade's Gang, and the rumor is that he is only sixteen. And there is one woman in town who will be turning sixteen next week that will probably have her second child before then. She works as a reporter for the newspaper where her husband is the typesetter."

"Married with two babies before she's sixteen?" Emily exclaimed as she worked her shoe loose. "I think I'm glad to come here now instead of earlier. Maybe I'll get married someday, but I can't see many men wanting to marry me. They usually want their wife at home, not up some tree."  She got the second shoe off and wiggled her toes. "Much better. It'll be hard to make friends my own age if they're all working. But there will be a few my age in this school? And it's new, so I won't really seem new?"

He says, "Actually, the main reason I want you to start school is for the social reasons. You'll get to meet the other teenagers of the town. If you and Mrs. Kale both feel you're education level is already too advanced for the school you don't have to continue, but I thought it would be a good way to start."

"I guess I don't really mind, it might be nice to actually graduate. I can do my numbers, long division in my head, read just fine and write fine too. I always liked to do instead of study but I'll try.   You already raised two girls, what did you want another one for?" she laughed.   He says, "They're all grown up now, this is my chance to do it over again, and I won't have the preoccupation of military service or ranch operations this time around, although if I become Mayor that will take some of my time."

She states, "You'd be a good Mayor, you like to take care of people. I'll help if I can, and I won't mind sharing your time. I didn't figure to have it exclusively anyway. And I'll try not to be too... odd. Did Ma write you about my, um, talents?"   He stayed quiet but looked at her curiously. "Obviously not," she said and smiled. "That's ok, I'll tell you about that later." 

Her uncle handed her a glass of lemonade and she drank it gratefully, beginning to notice how much warmer it was here than in Chicago. "Would you mind if I took a nap?" "Of course not dear, you've had a long trip. Make yourself comfortable." Emily moved back over to the opposite seat and laid down, trying to arrange herself so she wouldn't roll off and fell asleep in moments.

Emery woke her as the coach rode into the Lazy-S Ranch. She looked out the window and saw corrals of green grass as far as the eyes could see, many of them with horses or cattle. The ranch featured a huge main house that must be at least twenty-rooms, plus a large barn, a small barn and a bunkhouse beside the smaller barn. Cousins Humphrey and Ellen come out to the porch.

"Oh! Oh it's beautiful, there's so much room!" she said peering out the window. "You must love it here. And there's Humphrey... and Ellen, right? Your house is enormous, we had five rooms for the seven of us." The coach rolled to a stop near the doors and Emily scrambled back into her shoes as her Uncle got out. He offered her a hand and she grabbed her bonnet and let him help her down. "Good afternoon," she said to her cousins a bit nervously.

Humphrey heads over and gives her a big hug. "Emily! We are so glad to have you here! Dad has decided to move into town and let me and Ellen try our hands at running this ranch. Once you realize that the town is too crowded and noisy for you feel free to come back here and stay with us!"  Ellen steps forward and says, "We have a guest room all set for you for tonight. The men will bring your luggage up to it. How are you at horseback riding? I'd like to give you a tour of the ranch before it gets dark."

Emily says, "I'm a good rider, although I don't get to do it much," she smiled. "I'd love to see the ranch, it's so big.  I can't imagine the town here being anything near like how Chicago is, Cousin Humphrey, but I'm sure to be out here as often as I can.  I'll have a room all to myself?"

Ellen says, "You will tonight, and also if you decide to move back here! I would love to have a little sister!" Humphrey says, "Ellen, you do, Trisha is your little sister." Ellen replies, "I didn't mean her! She's so moody and impossible lately, I meant a sister who it would be fun to do things with. Like riding! Come on Emily, let's go get the horses."

Emily looked to her uncle for a moment and waited for his nod. Then she ran with Ellen over to the horse corrals. "Which ones can we ride?"  Ellen says, "Okay, that tan one is mine, the black one with the white spot on his face is Humphrey’s, Tricia rides the brown one over there. These four" she gestures to a quartet of fine looking animals, "don't have specific owners but are used by the ranch hands who don't own their own. Pick one of them out, if you like it your Uncle will probably let you keep it."

"Oh, I wouldn't keep a horse in town, the poor thing," she said, even while she was looking over the horses. "How about that one, the one with the pale mane and the stocking on her right front foot? The chestnut colored one?"   Ellen Shaw says, "That one would be fine. Would you prefer an English or Western saddle?"  Emily states, "I‘ll take the western. The pommel gives me something to hold on to and help me get up."

Ellen and Emily spend the next hour riding around the vast plot of land that the Shaw's call the Lazy-S Ranch. Most of the pastures are presently empty of cattle, which Ellen explains is due to the fact that another ranch got rustled a week earlier, so we've moved all of the herd into either the barns or the corrals closer to the house to watch easier."

Emily asks, "Does that happen a lot? Cattle rustling? I feel sorry for the poor cattle, they'd probably rather be out grazing."   Ellen replies, "Doesn't happen much here, it was a small ranch that was hit, but we don't want to take any chances. Right now this is sort-of a test to see if me and Humphrey can run the place with Pa. Wouldn't do to have any cattle stolen out from under us."

Emily comments, "Trisha isn't helping, too? I'd think I was the luckiest girl in a hundred miles if I could stay out here all the time. I know it's lots of work too, but it must be better than sewing or some such nonsense."  Ellen replies, "Trisha is all moody and self-centered these days. Sleeps half the day and doesn't care about anybody but herself. If you ask me, Pa should ship her back to your house in Chicago where she can learn a trade, find a man, or something of that ilk. As for cooking and sewing, that's not what our Pa taught us, we're more skilled in roping cattle and drinking whiskey with the boys."

"I doubt Uncle would let me drink whiskey," Emily laughed. "But what's there for a girl to do in Chicago but work in a mill or teach or get married? I suppose it might be exciting for a while but she'd have to be crazy to go. Maybe the trip would teach her to appreciate this place though. Ma said to behave like a lady but I don't think that matters so much here." She pointed to a hilltop not too far away. "Want to race there, I think my horse wants to run."

They race and ride for the next hour before returning to the ranch. While they are putting away the horses the carriage driver Paul is busy in the barn grooming the team that pulled it. Emily notes the body language between him and Ellen as they converse, denoting that there appears to be some sort of romantic relationship between the two. Once the horses are squared away the women head back into the house. Ellen says that there is a bathtub up in each of their rooms and they should probably each wash and change before dinner.

Emily already felt clean, two long days of being trapped inside a train had been left behind out in those open spaces. She felt like she could breathe deeper and she didn't even mind being back inside. "Ok, but I don't really have any fancy dresses.  Does Uncle know about you and the carriage driver? I know it's none of my business, but I don't want to make a mistake and say something I shouldn't."

A shocked look comes over Ellen's face. She exclaims, "Of course father doesn't know! If he did he would fire Paul on the spot. Please don't tell him."  Emily replies, "Of course I won't, that's why I asked to make sure I shouldn't. But why would Uncle fire him? If you like him and he likes you why is it a problem? It's not like you're going to meet a lot of boys out here that don't live here. I mean, if you want to get married someday, who are you going to marry, a tree?"

Ellen replies, "He would fire him because Pa is now living in town and wouldn't feel it safe to leave the two of us out here without direct supervision. And he already has plans to marry me off, we had some wealthy ranchers from Nevada and California visit her around five months back. One of them is returning for another visit in the next few days and I'm sure a wedding is running through Pa's mind."

"He wouldn't make you though, would he? You'd feel awful bad he was disappointed, but you wouldn't marry someone you didn't want to. Uncle had better not be thinking of marrying me off." Emily smiled confidently at her cousin. "I won't say anything, and I don't think you'll be marrying any rich man any time soon either."

Ellen says, "The problem is that Trisha and I are both in our twenties and he's afraid we'll never get hitched. And he's afraid that most guys who show an interest would only be after his money, that's why he likes the idea of that rancher in Nevada, their ranch covers around a tenth of whole the territory, they're loaded!"   "You sound kinda excited about that," Emily laughed. "Well, I won't have to worry about anyone looking for money out of me, I don't have any! Who needs it anyway?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twelve, “Race to the Ranch”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 10:00 A.M. *

Chester heads downstairs followed by Kate, Jake, Minerva and Father Harbrace. They enter to see Marshall Berg standing beside Deputy Sheriff 'Buckskin' Frank Leslie and Deputy Sheriff Dave Nagle.  Berg says, "Chet, I wanted to let you know that Sheriff Leslie has officially taken charge of the investigation of the murders of Hunter, Ordway and Thayer. There is no evidence that any of it took place inside of our jurisdiction." 

Leslie gives the quartet following Chet an icy stare. His gaze turns back to Chester and with a look of pure evil in his eyes he says, "The dead horse at the scene has been identified. The animal's name was Chico and had belonged to a Tombstone rancher named Charlie Strachan.  He sold it to Wyatt Earp the day of the Tombstone Fire, right after Earp rescued that man from Brown's Hotel. Interesting thing, the only one who died in that fire was a resident of Brown's named Hank Swelling, and Swelling's name kept coming up during the investigation of the Morgan Earp shooting." 

Leslie then glances towards the others, shifting his gaze between Jake and Kate, and says, "More familiar faces, former friends of Earp. I don't suppose either of you who know where I might find your former Marshall?"   Kate met the man's gaze with a calm one of her own. "I don't know where you get your information Sheriff. Wyatt Earp and I have never been what anyone would call friends. I have no interest in where that man is except that it be far away from here; I don't know nor do I care to."

Leslie stares back into Kate's eyes and says, "Not your friend Mrs. Kale? Didn't I hear that you had a hand in saving his brother Morgan's life last winter? And wasn't that your brother whose life Earp saved in Tombstone? Strikes me as a pretty strong bond. So you're saying that if we ride out to your ranch right now we won't fine Earp hiding there?"

"Heh." Jake snorts out. "If you know where that outlaw is hiding what are you doing standing here bothering a widow woman? I can go get the newspaper man, I am sure he would like to be around to witness you taking down the famous Wyatt Earp. You would be world famous. If you survived of course."  Nagle says, "We've already talked to that little newspaper guy, he knows who we're after." 

Leslie says, "That ranch is just a hunch, we'll see if it pans out. You'd better hope that we don't find evidence of him there Mrs. Kale. He murdered a Sheriff, and harboring someone whose done that is not taken lightly. We find him there you'll be an old woman by the time you see the outside of a prison cell."

Kate exclaims, "He's not there, feel free to look all you like. Saving Morgan's life is a decision I've questioned more than once. When Wyatt saved my brother we were even. My dearest wish is to never see another Earp again," she practically spat, leaving no doubt of the sincerity of her last statement.

The Deputy Sheriffs both depart, mounting their horses outside and riding off to the south. Berg shakes his head and says, "I wish I did know where Earp was, I'd warn him to get the Hades out of here." Harbrace comments, "I'd say those men haven't got a clue. They were here on a fishing expedition, hoping to catch a bite from one of you."

Kate was standing behind the bar and pouring a drink before she realized what she was doing. She shoved it away from her and turned her back. "It never ends. Why can't it just end?"  Big Thom walks up to her and says, "What do you want to end?"  She took a deep breath and calmed herself. "Just an old misunderstanding, Thom. One that now and then drops trouble at my door. It's alright, it will pass soon enough."   

Thom nods and goes back to work. Father Harbrace Departs. Mitchell Berg motions for Katherine and her friends to step over to the side of the room. Berg lowers his voice so it won't carry beyond the small group and says, "The other day Deputy Martin and I spoke to Earp. He was up on the hill not far from your Ranch Mrs. Kale.  He indicated that he was keeping an eye on it." 

Berg then unfastens his metal badge from his shirt and pockets it. He looks back towards her and says, "I'm speaking now not as the Town Marshall but as Mrs. Kale's attorney. Those Deputies were not kidding about prison for Mrs. Kale and the ranch owners if they find Earp there. I'm not asking if he is, just saying that if there is even a remote possibility of that being the case, then it is imperative that we find some way to get a message to Mrs. Kale's associates Miss Figures and Mr. Greymountain before those County lawmen arrive there. At a good gallop they will probably be there in the next ten to fifteen minutes."

Kate says, "There is a remote possibility, but it would be without our knowledge or permission. Wyatt feels some sense of obligation toward me.”  Berg replies, "Do you honestly think that will make any difference at all to Leslie and Nagle in the mood they are in? They'll still bring you all up on charges as an accomplice to Hunter's murder and it won't be Isby who decides but the Territorial Magistrates."  Kate says, "No, I don't think it will make the least bit of difference. I said that for your benefit. You may be speaking as my attorney but I still wanted you to know that.” 

Kate says, “We can't just send someone, they'd know we sent a warning and that would just draw suspicion. I have a thought, but I have to go see someone for help. Mr. Berg, as my attorney I think we should sit down for a talk later or tomorrow. There are private matters that I think perhaps I've held a bit too privately. If anyone has another idea after I've gone don't hesitate. I should be back in about fifteen minutes, perhaps a bit more. Excuse me, please.   I'll be back."  Kate didn't wait to hear arguments but walked back to the El Parador and up to see her teacher.

She departs.  Chester says, "If Earp isn't at the ranch, we better find him before Leslie does. If they catch him, who knows what they'll do to make him talk. They could use his 'confession' to sweep up anyone else the Cowboys don't like."  Jake says, "I doubt that I can outride those two, I would be willing to try you thought I had a chance. Senorita Florencia, could that bird of yours deliver a message to Miss Figures before they arrive?"   

"Luna, Would you do that?" She turns back to Jake. "She could if she knew where to look and what she looked like. Do you know where she is?"  "For sure? No. We are betting that either Sonoma or Flint are at the ranch. Flint is probably easier to pick out at a distance," Jake says with a chuckle. "Luna has seen both Sonoma Figures and Flint Greymountain before."   Minerva turns and silently communes with Luna for a moment, and then scribbles a note of warning. Luna clutches it in her talons, gives a soft hoot and takes flight, heading for the ranch.  Minerva turns back to the others. "Let us hope that Hermes’s is on our side."

Jake says, "Anyone think we ought to go out there and see what is happening for ourselves? Or are we best to just have them find no Earp on their own? I hate the idea of those two leaning on Flint or Sonoma. On the other hand she is liable to turn them into a newt, or Flint will just stuff a stick of dynamite up..." Jake smirks and shrugs. "You get my point."  Chester states, “If we do, then the sheriffs are going to think that we're warning Flint and Sonoma. Of course, we are, but that's besides the point. We don't want them thinking that we're hiding anything. We can ride out there later."

Kate reaches the secret door in Gonzales’s room and activates the magical doorway.  She enters his rooms and calling for him.   "Grandfather?" she called as she entered the secret rooms through her teachers bedroom at the El Parador. "It's important, I need you to help Sonoma," she continued as she began to look in each room.  Kate finds Gonzales asleep in his bedroom. He awakens and says, "I'm sorry my little bird, I got caught up in a book last night and spent the whole night reading. What is it that I can help you with?"  

Gonzales says, "Relax little bird, I can head out there if you wish."   "I would appreciate it. I just don't want Sonoma and Flint to be surprised or hounded by those two. Leslie might be holding Cowboy Gang grudges." Kate leaned over and hugged him. "Thank you. Everything seems urgent to me lately."

"Not a problem," he replies. He heads off into his workroom where he gets the fire in his brazier going. While it is heating up he grabs a few other odds and ends from the workroom which he puts into a satchel and slings over his shoulder. He then returns to the brazier and tells Kate "I'll stay out there after they leave. We can talk there when you head out for Mrs. Fly's riding lesson." He tosses in the pink powder, states the incantation and then vanishes.

It was odd to be suddenly alone in the rooms. She quietly turned and went walked back to the Lucky Lady. "A message should reach the ranch before those men do," she said without offering further explanation. "Two messages perhaps, if you thought of something?"

Minerva replies, "Si, Luna is on her way with a message. But Wyatt Earp is just a fly in the ointment compared to the evil that lurks in this town. It will be a while before the stage shows up and I would like to educate Padre Harbrace on the vile creatures that we are battling. I have brought the books that I got from Edwards. It is important that he knows what he is up against." She hands Harbrace the books. "Read thought the chapters that I have dog-eared and then we will discuss what you have learned." 

"Let us discuss what we have to fight these creatures. I have Edward's gun and a limited supply of silver bullets. Nakomo and Padre Harbrace have the arrows that Diana assures us will destroy the abominations if used at the proper time. I still have quite a bit of holy water left and have taken the opportunity to purchase more garlic." 

She rummages through her bag and pulls out several strings of garlic and vials of holy water which she places on the table. “I don't have enough mirrors but I think that it would be good for everyone to carry one. Jake has found that it works to identify them, since they cast no reflection. I would also feel better if everyone wore a holy symbol. I have brought several which Minerva and Jupiter have blessed. "She says pulling several necklaces out of her bag. Chester, do you still wear yours?”   

"Chester pulls out a chain around his neck and pulls out the holy symbol. "Yep. Right here. Doesn't do me any good in my room. That garlic necklace is still good too."   Minerva asks, “What else do we have and what more do we need?”  Kate says, "I always carry a small mirror, I was using it in Thomaswell long before Jake. Unfortunately things always moved so quickly I couldn't get word to anyone before they found out other ways.  May I suggest the Lady redecorate a bit with a few larger mirrors in inconvenient places? Considering they may know people at the Lady have some experience with them, making it an uncomfortable place for them seems like a good idea. As for what else to have, wooden stakes and fire. Mostly we need information; as in where to find them."

"I am not worried about finding them. It seems that if we stand in one place long enough, trouble has a way of finding us." The priestess chuckles mirthlessly.  “I do like your idea about the mirrors. Glass is rather precious in Arizona though. I have a large one in my bedroom, if you would like to borrow it, Jake."  Luna flies back into the Lucky Lady around a half-hour after her departure. She has a note tied to her leg. Minerva unrolls it and says, "Not a language that I know." 

Kate glances at it. She cannot read the language either but recognizes it as being written in Dwarven.  She says, "Dwarven, it must be from Flint, but I can't read it. I probably should learn Dwarven some time. Your friend Hilldi could probably read it for us."  Maria is bringing some food out of the kitchen when Kate says that and says "Dwarven? Dorita knows that language."
"I'll take it over and ask her to read it. I'd ask her to come here, but Dorita is hardly someone you summon." Kate smiled. "Thank you, Maria, I should have realized Dorita would speak Dwarven." 

Kate took the slip of paper and went back to the El Parador.  Kate locates Dorita in the kitchen and requests that she translate the note. Even before being told who the author is the wood elf says, "Ah, from Flint, I know his writing, very sloppy and not get all the Dwarven symbols correct. He had poor teacher as a boy."  She translates the note as: "Thanks. Our guest left earlier this morning when I said you had lessons with townsfolk later today. He purchased the chestnut mustang from the far corral. Will tell you more later."

"Thank you Dorita, that's a load off my mind. At least he had a teacher, not everyone's so lucky." She kissed Dorita's cheek. "I must come and spend some time with you instead of just running in and out. Sometimes I miss living here."  Kate then headed back to the Lucky Lady, glad the distance between the two saloons was negligible. "Everything's alright, there's nothing on the ranch for them to find," she said, aware that Mr. Berg was still there to hear.

Berg stays for another ten minutes until Helen Barker comes in. She says, "Hey Mitch, Chumbley's paper just came out and it has that Deputy Sheriff threatening to go murder Wyatt! You know about this?" Berg says, "Yeah Helen, we've been taken off the case of those three murders up by the mountain. Let's head over to the Sheriff's Office and I'll fill you and Eddie in on the particulars." 

Chester says to Berg, "You want me to come along too, Marshall?"   Berg replies, "No Chet, you already know what I'm going to tell Helen and Eddie. You're not on duty again until 10:00 PM tonight, enjoy your day as best as you can."  Chester smiles grimly. "I'll make the best of it, even though we have murderers and creatures of the night roaming the area. You watch yourselves. Even if Sheriff Hunter was mixed up with the Cowboys, killing him was a serious thing. here's no telling what they'll do to stop us from looking into this. I'll see you tonight." 

The lawman and deputy prepare to depart. On her way out Helen calls over to Kate and Jake, "You'll want to grab a copy of that paper as soon as you can, there are several new surprises on the election front. There are now a total of forty candidates running for the seven positions! Isby's now talking about maybe needing a run-off election to narrow the field."

"Chumbley should be around with it, he always stops by," Kate said. "It's good to know there are that many people who care about the town, forty candidates is a huge number. A lot of people to split the vote between."    Jake asks, “Is there anything else we need to do before the stage gets here?"

"I don't think so," Kate said. "And there's little point in hashing over ground now that we're just going to have to hash over again after Mr. Tomlinson and Mr. Harker when they get here. What time is it now?"   Jake pulls out his pocket watch, "It is 10:45. I suggest we all meet back here around three o'clock. We should know by then if the hunters have returned. I will be in and out between then if you are looking for me." 

Jake wanders over to the Comique in search of Al Brower.  Al Brower, Pierre Jaquet, Warren Watson, and four patrons of the Comique comprised of two humans and two dwarves are all busy purchasing newspapers from Chumbley.  Jake buys one from the Halfling as well. "Good morning Al. How are you today?"  Al replies, "Good morning Jake, it's good to see you! How are things going over in your neck of the woods?"  Jake answers, "Good! That is part of why I came over to tell you about it. We did not see you last night, I wanted to make sure nothing was wrong."

Al says, "Downing my sorrows, and quite frankly, did not care to see you at the time. I heard that Van Horne was back in town. He just about broke us last time around. Imagine my surprise when I read in yesterday's paper that he's back because of you. Jake, how could you be so stupid as to gamble away part of the Lady to him?"   "Oh that." He grins sheepishly and shrugs, "Seemed like a good bet at the time. Look, Al, I am sure it will all work out.... somehow." Jake says rather vaguely. 

"Come on over here," he says to Al indicating a table away from the others. They sit and Jake tells him about his dealings with Blake. "It was darned crazy to be bidding against him for Hoover's share of the saloon. Solves a problem for us, we needed someone to run the hotel business. I still think there is a need for the additional place you and he are planning. If you need an extra partner in that I would be interested. That and he reminded me of something I had meant to do a while ago, make agreements with some businesses that increase our own. We were thinking that the Lucky Lady and the Comique could do a little more cooperating in ways that are good for both."

Al Brower says, "I'm happy to hear about that....I was beginning to wonder. First you expand your place, then, then you schedule that Shakespeare play at your place and the Gay Lady while we have a perfectly good stage here, and lastly you hire Clarisse away from me full-time. Bringing Van Horne back to town was the last straw for me. You may not have been trying to put the Comique out of business but that was starting to be the result."

"No, we will not be putting you out of business. Adair, well that would be another story." Jake pauses for a moment to enjoy that prospect. "No, we need to keep you in business pal."  Al says, "I hope so. Pierre and I try to be good neighbors and I've certainly brought enough of my own business into your place the last year or so. Now do you think you might be able to talk your new business partner Van Horne into avoiding the Comique? I'd appreciate it."

Jake says, "We are not exactly the best of friends, but I will see if I cannot figure out a way to keep him out of your place."  Al replies, "I'd appreciate that. I'll stop by later tonight for the game. It's the Barker's week to play at your place. As much as I like Stanley's playing here I enjoy playing poker with Helen at your table even more."   "See you tonight then." Jake goes back to the saloon to read his paper.

The sixteen-page Saturday June 10th Promise City Mirror has the headline of: 
*“Surprise Candidate Becomes Mayoral Frontrunner” *

The story reads: 

_While the five established political parties were all scrambling to meet the Friday evening candidate registration deadline a surprise candidate was quietly gathering his own signatures, obtaining more than three times the number of signatures needed for filing. Vidkan Gerhardsen, the dwarven co-owner and foreman of the Last Ditch Mine walked into Judge Nathan Isby’s office a half-hour before the deadline with a total of ninety signatures on his petition as a mayoral candidate. 

What is even more surprising is that Gerhardsen doesn’t speak either English or Spanish, the two primary languages spoken in Promise City. While the five established political parties had focused their signature gathering efforts within the confines of the town itself Gerhardsen had spent the week visiting the outlying mines and businesses. 

At the various mines he gathered his first thirty signatures. His next forty-five signatures were obtained at the manufacturing faculties being constructed up in Bowie Valley by industrialist Frederick von Zeppelin, where most of the workers are from Germany. Gerhardsen lived most of his life in Norway but his dwarven mother was from Germany where he visited on several occasions and is fluent in that language. 

His final fifteen signatures were obtained Thursday night and Friday afternoon at both the El Parador Cantina and the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon, where he usually frequents during his visits to town. El Parador owner Pedro Figures said, “I was happy to sponsor him, he’s a good customer. The other employees and I had signed petitions for Manuel Escobar, Estaban Fuente and Cole Rixton for Town Council plus Chester Martin for Marshall but Vidkan’s was the first Mayoral petition that was brought here.” 

While petition signers are under no specific obligation to cast their final ballot for those that they sponsored, if they do it would leave Vidkan the winner given his ninety signatures compared to the twenty-five each for the other five registered candidates, with only fifty-six registered voters remaining that did not sign a mayoral petition. 

In an interview with the Mirror Editor Gerhardsen explained through his translator Bjorn Kviteseid that he considers himself to be the most qualified of the six candidates for mayor as he served as mayor of his home village in Norway for fourteen years. _

A related short story on page three mentions that there are now a grand total of forty candidates registered to run for office including 6 Mayoral candidates, 7 Marshall candidates and 27 town council candidates. Of that, 35 are from the 5 political parties and 5 remain independent candidates. Judge Isby is quoted as saying that he is now considering first having a run-off election to narrow the field, as it is probably that the highest vote getter could now be nowhere near having a majority. 


There are advertisements within the newspaper for all five political parties that list their final registered candidates. As was previously reported, the Law and Order Party has Frank Condon for Mayor, Ashley King for Marshall, and for Town Council it has Zebadiah Cook, James Eaton, Calvin Oldfield, Bill Watkins and Dennis Winston. The advertisement announces that following Sunday’s worship service the Party will host a picnic in the field north of town and all are invited to attend. 

The advertisement for the Integrity Party lists Derek Avery for Mayor, Michael Seawell for Marshall, and for Town Council it has Neil Cassidy, Roger Fly, Judge Lacey, Joe Riser and Elihu Upton. The party announces that they will host a Sunday breakfast at the Promise City Hotel between the hours of 6:00 and 10:00 A.M. 

The advertisement for the Unity Party lists Emery Shaw for Mayor, Chester Martin for Marshall, and for Town Council it has Helen Barker, Vera Blake, Manuel Escobar, Cole Rixton and Patrick Seawell. It states that a rally will be held on Sunday evening at Drover’s Hotel and that complimentary food and beverages will be served. 

The advertisement for the Liberty Party lists Hamilton Fisk as Mayor, Charlie Villars as Marshall, and for Town Council it has Denny Geurin, Bronco Madson, Porter Norris, Ike Sherman and Jessie Sherman. Fisk advertises a Saturday night rally at his party headquarters on Sierra Street with free beverages for those in attendance. 

The back-page advertisement for the Freedom Party lists Evan Adair as Mayor, Prosper ‘Deacon’ McCoy as Marshall and for Town Council it has Tector Driscoll, Kate Higgins, Steve Lord, Burton Lumley and Bob Skull. The advertisement includes three coupons redeemable on Saturday evening at the Palace Saloon, one for a free drink, another for ten-dollars in chips useable at the Palace’s poker, faro or roulette tables, and a final coupon for a fifty-percent discount for ‘other services’. 

A half-page advertisement for Estaban Fuente promises a vivacious and highly-spirited celebration at the El Parador on Saturday evening to kick-off his campaign for Town Council. 

Mayoral candidate Vidkan Gerhardsen has a quarter page advertisement mentioning that he is hosting rallies for his campaign both Saturday and Sunday evenings at the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon at which time he would be happy to share a tankard of Dwarven Ale with voters and discuss his plans. 

A new candidate for office is announced with a quarter-page advertisement is Jeremiah Peck, an employee of the Gunsight Brickyard, who has decided to run as an independent candidate for Town Council. It is the only political advertisement that doesn’t mention any type of rally, however Peck does volunteer to sit down and chat with any interested voter about the issues concerning the town. 

The center two pages of the paper, pages 8 and 9, are a two-page spread announcing Hank Hill of Arcade’s Gang as the best candidate for Town Marshall. The advertisement cites that he is the only candidate running with a reputation that will deter criminals from flocking to town. The advertisement also concludes with the campaign slogan of “A vote for me….will really annoy Bill Watkins!” 

The fifth and final new candidate mentioned in the paper is a half-page advertisement for a Moss Johnson as candidate for Town Marshall. It cites that he has been in town for two months, working at the Beatrice Mine. Johnson introduces himself as a Union Army Civil War veteran, citing multiple battles that he fought in and ending the war with the rank of Lieutenant. He then advanced to the rank of Captain fighting in the Indian campaigns, including the campaign against the Apache led by Cochise. He says that his experience is what is needed to deal with the Apache threat that Promise City is now facing. 

There is a non-political advertisement on page five placed by Josie Marcus announcing the production of Romeo and Juliet that will be held the following weekend, with a Friday night performance at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon, a Saturday night performance at the Gay Lady Dance Hall and Saloon, and a Sunday matinee at the Promise City Town Hall. The cost to attend is $ 1.00 for the Friday and Saturday night performances and for the matinee the cost is fifty-cents for adults and ten-cents for children. 

A story appears on page four under the headline “Sheriff’s Office accuses Wyatt Earp of Murders”. The story says that Deputy Sheriff Frank Leslie has taken over the investigation begun by Marshall Berg into the deaths of Jasper Ordway, Nicholas Thayer and Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter. A dead appaloosa horse found at the murder scene belonged to none of those men and has now been positively identified as the horse which Wyatt Earp purchased from a Tombstone rancher back on May 25th. 

Leslie is quoted to say, _“Earp is continuing his blood war against the innocent who he mistakenly thinks killed his brothers. He’s gone mad, now murdering lawmen in cold blood. Up until now Sheriff Behan wanted to take him alive but that’s no longer an option. The sooner we resolve this the safer everybody will be.”_


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirteen, “Gathering Information”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 10:00 A.M. *

Chester stops by Lacey's General store. Lacey greets him, "How are you Deputy? How can I help you?"  Chester clears his throat. "Ah, do you carry cloves of garlic? I'm doing some, uh, cooking and I need some."  Judge Lacey replies to Chester, "Sure do, I've been stocking lots of foodstuffs ever since Buaer's Union Market closed up shop." He looks around and finds a wooden box and says, "Just got a bunch in but Judge Isby's assistant bought most of them. The Judge must like to cook too." He opens the box and counts. "I have eight cloves of garlic in stock. How many do you want?"

Chester replies, "Yep, ever since that Italian cook came to town, his style of cooking has caught on. I'll take all eight. How much will that be? By the way, do you know where I can get a silver letter opener?" Chester thinks, Glad to see Tomlinson is on the ball. Hope Clarisse doesn't mind hanging these in her room.

He tells Chester "Fifty cents". Lacey then says, "I see we're running on opposite tickets, you for Marshall me for Council. Good luck to you, even if you lose and we win I'm sure that Colonel Michael Seawell will keep you on as a Deputy."  Chester pays the bill with a couple quarters. "And good luck to you, sir. I've heard it's going to be a wild election. If the colonel wins, I'll take him up on that. But I plan on taking the seat myself."

Chester drops the garlic back in his room. He then walks out to where they found Claude Buckley. He walks along the trail he had found that day trying to spot anything out of the ordinary. Then he knocks on any doors in the area to ask if anyone had seen or heard anything.
Lila Singer, wife of Long Branch Saloon bartender Ray Singer whose house is to the east of Fisk's says that she saw Buckley enter Fisk's house by the front door that day and leave by the back door. She says that she didn't see anybody going after him.

Chester asks, "About what time was that, Mrs. Singer? Did he look OK when he left?"  She says, "I'm not sure about the time. Our grandfather clock stopped working a few months back and Ray hasn't gotten around to getting it fixed. When he left he looked angry, slammed Fisk's door behind him."  Chester writes that down. "Thank you. I know you said no one followed him from Fisk's house. Did you see if he met anyone outside?"   

She says, "No, he just headed south, going to Sam Slade's house but apparently he never made it there."   Chester notes that too. "Hmm. That's interesting. Do you know anything else that would help us with this? The sooner we can find Mr. Buckley's killer, the better."  Mrs. Singer replies to Chester "No I don't Deputy. I just stay here and mind my own business. I do hope that you get him, Ray says that Buckley was a good man. He went to the Long Branch frequently."

Chester tips his hat. "You've been a great help, Mrs. Singer. Have a nice day." 

She says, "Thank you deputy. It's a bit worrisome that a man was killed so close to our home." 

Chester checks his pocket watch. It isn't three yet, so he visits the Long Branch. He walks up to the bar and ask the bartender "Afternoon Mr. Singer. I just spoke with your wife about Mr. Buckley,  You knew Buckley?”  Ray Singer replies, "Sure did Deputy, he would come in here most weekends. Would usually play a hand or two of Faro, sometimes head upstairs with Hildy Jackson and other times just sit here at the bar. Not a bad guy, I'm going to miss him."

Chester asks, “Do you know anyone who'd want to hurt him? I've heard that he was leaving Hamilton Fisk's house when he was killed."  Singer replies, "Wouldn't know about that, I was here at the time. Don't know anybody who would want to kill him offhand, most folks seemed to like him."  Chester replies, "You say most liked him, who didn't? Don't worry Mr. Singer, this won't get back to you. How about his ranch hands? Were they so well-liked, too?"   

Singer replies, "Not much to say, I think all of his ranch hands got along with him, of course several of them are now dead too. I think there's only two or three of them left. Same with the Thayer Ranch, only a few alive there too."   "Yeah. They shouldn't have drawn their guns on me and the Marshall. That mess wouldn't have happened." Chester slaps the bar lightly. "OK, Mr. Singer. You've been a good help. Thank you." 

He stops by the office and says, "Well, I just spoke with Mr. and Mrs. Singer. She saw Buckley enter Fisk's house through the front door and leave by the back. He seemed pretty angry, too. She said no one followed him from Fisk's, but can't say if Buckley met with anyone outside. Mr. Singer says that he was a regular at the Long Branch and people liked him. Didn't think of any enemies who'd want to hurt him."  Berg replies, "Eddie still thinks that we need to talk to that wood elf who he thinks wrote the note, problem is he seems to have disappeared."

"He has? Did he get scared or did something happen to him?" Chester blows out a breath. "Since we don't know where he went, we'll have to put him aside for now. If he comes back we'll find him." He checks his watch. "I got a previous thing to take care of. I'll talk to you all later. The lawman hustles over to the Lucky Lady.

With Jake and Chester gone, Kate excused herself to head out to the ranch. She made a stop home to get into her riding clothes. Mrs. Fly may insist on "propriety," but Kate would rather be comfortable. Once she was changed she got Meribel from the El Parador stables and rode out to talk to her teacher.  Flint meet up with her. Flint says, "The Sheriffs left a half-hour ago but Manuel Gonzales says they only went as far as Fisk's hill to the north and are still watching us. I take it you got my note?"

Kate answers, "I did. Dorita read it for me. I didn't want those men getting out here and surprising you. Were they terribly rude, or just rude to their usual measure?"  Flint says, "Yeah, I figured it was unlikely they'd see and shoot down the Priestess's owl but decided it was safer to write the note in my own language and not be too specific just in case. Earp's been staying out here the last two nights. And he paid us $ 200 for that horse. His girl visited here yesterday, and I made sure she wasn't followed. But other than that I don't think anybody else knew he was here."

Kate says, "I didn't know he was here. Which made it much easier to tell the sheriffs that, I suppose. He paid $200? It was a good horse, but that's a lot of money. We can use it, of course. I suppose the differential is because of the trouble his being here causes us."    

Flint says, "That and the fact that Sonoma did some doctoring for him. He didn't have any puncture wounds but was physically exhausted by the time he got here. His girl brought out the newspapers so I'm up to speed about what's been going on.   Earp says that on Wednesday night he was following Ordway and Thayer when he walked into an ambush. He shot Ordway in self-defense after his horse was shot out from under him. Thayer was already somewhere up the mountain and he had no idea that Hunter was even in the area. He swears he didn't kill them, says that all he did was get on Ordway's horse and ride out of there. He rode it back to the Thayer ranch and came back here on foot from there, that's a good twelve or thirteen miles."

Kate says, "When he says he didn't kill them I believe it. There's a lot more going on out there than anyone would realize. He's lucky it was daylight. How did you know to look for puncture wounds?"  Flint replies, "I didn't, I just stood guard when he took a bath in the steam, he was rather filthy and rank by the time he got here. Not a mark on him, not even any scars. Hard to believe a man shot at as much as him hasn't ever been hit."

Kate says, "I'd say he's gotten hit a few times but gotten priestly healing. a lot of times there won’t be any scar left if a priest gets to you. I'll just be glad when he clears out. We have enough trouble without trying to keep ourselves from getting arrested.  Where's Mr. Gonzales now? I should talk with him."  Flint answers, "He headed off after the Deputy Sheriffs. Don't worry, he and his horse are both invisible, they won't spot him."  

She replies, "He had mentioned talking when I got here, but I guess he'll just have to find me. Well, what needs doing? Mrs. Fly won't be here for another hour and I've got a pair of willing if not skilled hands."  Flint says, "Well, I told him when Mrs. Fly's lesson usually is so he probably isn't expecting you for another hour or so. He felt that the Sheriffs were up to no good and wanted to hear what they had to say once they were out of earshot from the ranch. Don't worry though, he said he just had to get within a quarter mile of them and he'd be able to hear them."

Kate says, "Of course they're up to no good; I don't know how those criminals got badges. You and I have both crossed their ilk on any number of occasions, I'm sure they'd love to get us in a position where they could rake us over the coals.  Mr. Gonzales knows what he's doing, I'm sure he'll be fine."

Kate has been at the ranch for forty-five minutes when Gonzales's voice says "Hello my little bird. I trust that all is well."  "As far as I know. Are you about to tell me different?" Kate asked.  He replies, "No, those guys are hunting for Earp but haven't any idea where to look. This was a shot in the dark and they don't seem to think him around. From what I overheard those guys aren't just after him for Hunter either, seems that the Thayer Ranch and Fisk are all in this together. Apparently Buckley's Crazy-8 wasn't though, but they are assuming that Earp killed the folks from that ranch too. This is enough to make my head spin."

She says, "Now you understand why I'm so confused most of the time. Buckley's the man that was killed in town after he left Fisk's house, is he not? I wouldn't put it past them to kill him for not going along with whatever they were scheming."   

A carriage with a pair of women arrives at the ranch and Kate notices that Janet Fly has brought her friend Beth Eaton with her this day. Gonzales says, "Well that's in interesting surprise. Calm yourself Kate, remember that Mrs. Fly is a customer, don't say anything rash to or about her friend. I think I'll go visit with Sonoma for a while."   "How about you wear that Kate disguise you made for Ruby and I go talk with Sonoma?" Kate teased. "Why don't we bring back the Sheriff, he might be easier to deal with. Why is Mrs. Eaton here, to guard her friends propriety?" 
She kissed her teacher's cheek and headed over to the carriage. 

Back at the Lucky Lady, Jake just shakes his head a number of times while reading the paper.  When he is done reading the paper he removes the envelope from his pocket and just stares at the handwriting on the front for several minutes before he finally opens it.



			
				In the letter she said:
			
		

> From: Virginia Claire Maguire
> San Francisco, California
> 
> To: Jacob Cooke
> Promise City, Arizona territory
> 
> My beloved brother Jacob,
> 
> I have missed you so!  I have cherished every letter you have sent home and prayed every day for another.  I am so happy that you are prospering.  I have so much to say, that I don't know where to start.
> 
> As you can see from the envelope, I have married a wonderful man.  James is from Massachusetts and we met while he was schooling in Philadelphia.  Once he graduated and passed the exam as a lawyer, we married and rented a house in Baltimore.  Not long after, we were blessed with a healthy daughter.  Moira is a jewel, with my dark hair and her fathers freckles.
> 
> We have planned for several years to move to California and participate in the growth and prosperity that has become legend.  A few months back we achieved enough savings to make the journey and discovered another surprise!  I am with child again.  So much good has come to me in the last few years, I can hardly believe it.  Our journey was quite an adventure, at least it seemed so to me.  It may be quite tame compared to your travels, and if my little brother has not changed since leaving home I suspect our travel stories do not compare to yours.  When I met Maggie in Los Angeles I was afraid to hope her 'Jake' Cook could possibly be you.  You cannot imagine my joy to open the letter from the Carnegies and find your letter within.
> 
> We are now renting some rooms in the city of San Francisco from a pleasant widow woman while James establishes his new law office.  He is being well received and expect to be financially stable in only a few months.  If you should find yourself in need I am certain that James and I could help.  James, Moira and myself are well from the travel and enjoying the California weather.  I hear that is not as warm as the Arizona summer but you are welcome here any time, brother, for any reason.  Your coming would not bring any pain or discomfort to me, only gladness.
> 
> Jacob, you were for so long my little brother that I had grown accustomed to give you my loving guidance and care.  My eyes have been opened to many things since you left Philadelphia.  You of all people do not need to fear my disapproval.  Since you continue to write our parents, I will not tell them anything if that is your wish.
> 
> I am pleased you have made friends there.  It must have been lonely, even for you Jacob, to have gone so far without friends.  If I understood Maggie correctly, your friend Katherine and I look alike.  How strange that must be for you.  It would be heartbreaking for me to have had someone who looked like you in my life as a reminder every day that I missed you.  You ask me not to judge you, so do not ask me not to feel how I feel about what you have done for me.  I cried for weeks after you left, and the entire house was in turmoil.  I was only angry because I missed you so.  Do not ask for my forgiveness, it is I that owe you so much for my happiness today.  My little brother, my charge and my love grew up when I was not looking and saved me, for I would have certainly done what father had arranged without your intervention.
> 
> There is so much more I want to say, and words on paper are inadequate.  Write soon, or better still come and visit us in San Francisco.  I am anxious to see you again and for you to meet James and your niece Moira.
> 
> Our best regards, prayers and hopes,
> with love Virginia.




With his feet up on the table he reads and rereads the letter.  At one point he says quietly to himself, "Moira," and at another he says, "Uncle Jake," and chuckles.  He reads the letter a third time silently before returning it folded to its envelope.

After reading his letter Jake paces around the saloon a bit wondering how Chester is making out with the investigation. He is not going to solve this by normal means, he thinks. Jake leans on the front porch railing of the saloon for a while staring at the street but not focusing on anything. Finally he stands up, nods to himself and goes in search of Conrad Booth. 

"Conrad, we need to speak privately." Jake explains the situation to him. He concludes with, "Katherine is in the middle of this as much as anyone. I am attempting to get the lawmen on the proper track." Which was at least partially true. "I trust your keen eyes and ears with your astute sense of putting things together will give me a clue that I need. I am looking for two things. First, are there links between Wilson, Messier, Turner, Grove, Fisk or Thayer that I have not discovered yet? 

Second, I want to speak with someone who is left from the Circle 8 ranch and see if they will dish any dirt on Fisk or Thayer that would be useful. I do not know who is owns the ranch now and I am not quite sure who is still alive they are falling like flies. If I recollect properly, Carsten Block, Ken Wagner, and Clifford Allman worked there and are still among the living. Though it seems that Wagner was linked to both Buckley and Thayer. I do not want Fisk to know I am speaking to them and I am not fool enough to ride out there." Jake gives him a knowing smile with a twinkle in his eye. "I would be shocked if the ever vigilant Mr. Booth did not have at least something that I did not know about."

Booth replies, "Interesting about Wilson, I would have never thought of himself as a leader. Then again, if you are a creature that cannot come out during the day you wouldn't want to be in a town leadership position that might require it. 

Wilson played piano at the Long Branch, Fisk gambles there and those from the Thayer ranch including Nick Thayer and Philemon Grove did as well. Phil and Nick were very close to one another. After Phil died in that shootout with the lawmen in late May Nick seemed to snap somewhat, wasn't quite the same after that. Never heard of this Turner guy and while I knew who that Messier was he never came into the Long Branch."

"Hmmmm," Jake replies trying to hide his disappointment that Conrad is not telling him much new. "I did not know about Phil and Nick, but I am not sure that is important. Wilson may not have been much of a leader, who knows how long he was one of those creatures. What about Vaughn Palmer, or a Nick Goudge?"

Booth answers, "Vaughn Palmer....he was a Cowboy Gang member who worked for Billy Claibourne. I hear a lot of rumors at the Long Branch, especially from those who don't know I'm eavesdropping. Rumor has it that he burned to death in a farmhouse that the Earp's attacked back in March. But I overheard one witness to that mob scene two weeks ago claim that after Nick Goudge of the Thayer Ranch was shot by Katherine's father his face changed to that of a badly burnt Vaughn Palmer. 

Another rumor claims that Vaughn was a wizard who had become Johnny Ringo's second-in-command and that back at the festival he had changed him appearance to that of Stephen Murdock, the man who finished second to Emery Shaw in the rifle competition. Yet another rumor claims that the same man was disguised as a French wizard in town a few weeks ago named DuMont who was responsible for the death of Wyatt Earp's posse."

Jake says, "I am fairly well sure all the rumors are accurate except the last one. I already have it from good sources that most of the rumors regarding Palmer are fact. Anything else Conrad?"  He replies, "A few more things of interest. The newspaper indicated that Jasper Ordway was working on the Thayer Ranch, but Judge Isby's census of ranches didn't show that. It has him listed as a mine owner. And guess where the Ordway mine is? The same plot of land where he died along with Thayer and Hunter, which Ordway decided to NOT have that property become part of the town of Promise City. 

And Ken Wagner, that guy who the Town Marshall's arrested who the Sheriff Deputies then took charge of and then released, well he claimed to be working for Thayer but Judge Isby's census actually shows him to have been an employee of Buckley's Crazy-8 Ranch. I suppose he might have changed employers after Buckley got killed, but I find that curious."

"I had forgotten that Ordway owned a mine and declined to join. So that was his plot, huh? Yes, that is what I meant about Wagner being linked to both sides. Strange that, if the two competing gangs are warring. I wonder if he is a double crosser or just changing sides? Hard to tell how complicated this is, we still seem to be missing some key information. Thank you for all that." They say good bye and Jake goes back to the Lucky Lady to wait for the others and three o'clock.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fourteen, “The Midwife”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 12:00 P.M. *

Kate approaches the women and says, "Good afternoon Mrs. Fly. Mrs. Eaton, how do you do?"  Janet says, "Hello Mrs. Kale, I am here for my lesson." Mrs. Eaton says, "This is quite a spacious ranch you have. I am impressed by the large number of animals. Your dwarven ranch hand must be kept rather busy around here."

Kate bit her tongue and waited a few moments to speak. "Flint owns the original twenty acres, Sonoma, Nanuet and I bought 200 acres adjoining. We operate together as a partnership, all with equal say. There will be even more animals next year, breeding was very successful.  You're right, he and Sonoma both have their hands full here. They do a tremendous amount of work. I help when I can, but I focus on the horses. Which is, of course, why Mrs. Fly is here today," she finished with a smile.

Beth Eaton replies, "Yes, Janet has spoken well of you. She says that you are an excellent instructor and also a good neighbor. I asked to come out here so that we could get to know one another better."  "I've been very lucky in my neighbors," Kate said with a smile for Mrs. Fly. She hesitated unsure how to respond to the idea of getting to know one another. "I... after the lesson we can have tea in my little house. You're welcome to look over the ranch until then, or wait in the house, as you like."

Beth Eaton replies, "I'll just stay with the carriage and watch the lesson if that is alright with you."  "Of course. I'll get the horses and we'll get started." When Kate reached the corral where she turned Meribel out she let the smile slip off her face. What is that woman doing here? First her husband, now her? They can't be that worried about the competition for council seats. 

She collected the horse Mrs. Fly had tried the last time she was out and brought it over, then reviewed what they had gone over the last time. By the end of the lesson Mrs. Fly was sitting fairly comfortably in the saddle and walking the horse on her own with Kate right beside, advising on keeping her seat.  They return the horses to the corral. 

Janet Fly says, "That was wonderful. I never realized how free riding can make somebody fell! It's almost as though you are flying through the air."   "And that's just the beginning," Kate said with a genuine smile. "Once you have a regular mount and get used to each other it's almost as if you are of one mind. You feel as if you could go to the end of the world together and back. But never forget the horse has a mind of it's own and it can take you with it whether you like the idea or not. 

You're starting to get a feel for how you have to flex the muscles in your legs and backside. I think next time we'll focus on walking again, and giving the horse cues and commands. Once you're comfortable with that we can start going a little faster. Why don't we retire to the house for tea? It stays quite cool there since Sonoma built it from adobe."   Janet says, "That's a wonderful idea. Let's go collect Beth. Will your friend Sonoma be joining us?"

"We can ask her, I haven't had enough chances to spend time with her lately. She might be off working somewhere though."  Kate hesitated for a moment. "I hope you won't mind me asking, but do you know why Mrs. Eaton decided to come today? You're always welcome to bring friends, of course," Kate said with a reassuring smile, "but I'd gotten the impression that she very much disliked and disagreed with me, so you can imagine my surprise."

Janet replies, "She's had a change of heart. She now believes that she and Jim have both misjudged you. She's very sincere about this Mrs. Kale, this isn't another of Mrs. King's tricks." "I'd rather have a friend, or more likely a friendly acquaintence, than an enemy. I hadn't thought of it having anything to do with Mrs. King, I don't imagine she spends much time worrying about me," Kate chuckled. "I'm sorry to have been suspicious, but when one gets burned one does tend to learn not to stick ones hand in a fire."

Janet replies, "I think that Beth has only your best interests at heart." They finish putting the mounts and tack away and head back outside to collect Mrs. Eaton. The three women head over to the house. Beth Eaton says, "From what I saw that was quite a lesson. How long have you been working around horses Mrs. Kale?"

She replies, "I've been riding since before I can remember. After we were married Tom began to take me to his livery with him and taught me how to train horses and train people to ride them. I also took care of all the little bumps and bruises that happen in a livery. That would make it about five years or so.  I was taught to ride side-saddle of course, but Tom put a stop to that as soon as we were married. And insisted I stop wearing a dress while riding. He said it didn't matter how proper his wife was if her neck was broken."

Beth Eaton replies, "You must miss your husband very much. I am truly sorry for your loss. I hear that he was a very religious man who was devoted to the deities."   "Thank you, I do miss him." Kate stopped for a moment. "I have many wonderful things in my life now, but I always feel his absence.  He was very devout; even when he was ill he would ask for a priest on Sundays since he couldn't go to church. He never stopped trying to get me to come with him, but... well, what has been lost can rarely be recovered when it comes to matters of faith."

Beth Eaton reaches into the pocket of her dress and removes a large gold coin that has light glowing from it. Kate sees a depiction of Diana on it. Mrs. Eaton says, "You do not need to go to church every week to have love for the gods. Diana would not have blessed you otherwise."  She stopped to stare at the coin. "You were in the church yesterday... She told me that she'd made arrangements...you know." Kate stepped back without thinking, looking rather like a rabbit cornered by a wolf.

Beth Eaton says excitedly, "Yes, it is a wonderful thing! You have been blessed by the Goddess! And she wishes for me to assist you in bringing the child into the world!"  Kate forced herself to stop and take a few deep breaths. Diana had said it would be interesting; which was quite an understatement. "Yes, she said last night that she had asked someone, but she didn't say who. Forgive me, I... I could really use that cup of tea.   You haven't spoken to anyone else about this, have you?" she said, then looked toward Janet Fly. "Do you already know what we're talking about?"

Janet Fly says "No, I haven't a clue. It sounds like you two will be working together as midwives. I know that Beth used to do that for a career but I was unaware that you did that too Mrs. Kale."  "I never have," Kate said, starting to regain her sense of equilibrium. "Let's go in the house and talk." 

Kate walked most of the way with the two ladies and told them to go on inside since the door was unlocked. She ran over to Sonoma's house and invited her to come over, then joined her guests. A small fire was quickly started and the water put on to boil. "This was going to come out sooner or later," she said after she sat down with a glass of water. "At least some of it. I'm expecting a baby, due in December. Diana has asked Mrs. Eaton to help me."

Janet Fly looks shocked. Beth Eaton exclaims "It is the child of her late husband. He died but remained here in spirit form. He was released but visited his late wife once more before leaving the World." Beth turns towards Kate and says, "It is a great honor for the Goddess to ask me to help you with this miracle. We are both blessed. Mrs. Kale, James and I owe you such a deep apology, we....we never realized how devoted you were to our Gods and to my patron Goddess. Had we known we could have made these last five months in town much easier for you."

Kate says, "I have had many wonderful, loving people around me since I came to Promise City. I have not suffered. The people at the El Parador took me in as family and my friends have taken greater care of me than I could ever deserve.   Please understand, I'm not trying to be difficult or contrary, but I believe we should have honesty between us. I believe in the exsistence of the gods and their power over our lives. As a child I held them in awe and loved them unreservedly. Since then I have spent many years questioning them and myself, and what my proper relationship to them is. 

I am not a devout woman. I respect the gods as powers in the world but it does not go beyond that. I love and honor Diana for the great gift she's given me, and because in the last few months have seen how she uses her power to do good in this world. I was told the best thanks I could give is to raise my son with the same values I practice, so I can only assume she has approved of the way I've been living my life."

Beth Eaton takes in all that Kate has just said. She replies, "Diana has made her choice, she has seen into your heart and has found you worthy, so I will not question that. Mrs. Kale, I am truly honored to have been asked to assist you. For most of my life I have worked as a midwife. I discovered that I had that skill at the age of eight, when my mother went into premature labor while father was away on his fishing boat, and I had to deliver my twin brothers. I prayed to the Goddess then and was rewarded with the knowledge and skills that I needed. 

All of my life she has guided me and protected me. My first husband worked on my father's fishing vessel and they were lost at sea when our daughter Rebecca was less than a year old, destroyed by a Tsanumi that accompanied an earthquake. Our home in Crescent City, California was mostly destroyed in the event. 

But the Goddess protected me and Rebecca even then, she brought my James to us. The Navy dispatched had several ships to the California and Oregon border to assist with the disaster. James became the physician in charge on the scene, and as the event caused dozens of women to go into premature labor, needed all the skilled midwives he could find. We became friends, and he later became a comfort when the ruins of my father's boat were found. This is Diana's way, to help bring love and peace to her followers even in the face of tragedy." 

Kate says, "So you have known the same pain as I. And the heart's struggle when another man touches your life. I did not know you had been married once before. To continue on takes a special kind of strength, especially when you suffer more losses as well. I can't testify to Diana's way, I'm only just learning. But I think she wants us to learn from one another, and perhaps that is her way of bringing peace as well." 

The teakettle began to whistle and she busied herself with getting it ready and pouring three steaming cups. She gave one to Mrs. Fly and said, "This should steady your mind a bit, I know it's a great deal of hard to believe information all at once. You'll be one of the few have reason to truly believe it."

Beth says, "James was summoned to the church as well. The Goddess did not ask anything of him, perhaps just wanting him there to witness what she had to say to me. Mrs. Kale, he was sincere when he spoke to you a few nights ago about this rivalry between the schools. He hasn't been the one behind that, it has been mostly Shackleton's doing, although I suspect that the King family are the true instigators behind that. 

James is a rather difficult man to get to know. He has a softer side to him, which you saw a glimpse of when he spoke to you privately a few nights back. He'll also relax when with our children, including Becky who while not related by blood is every bit a daughter to him as our two sons are to him. But his public personae is always the stoic and serious person who he learned as decades spent as a Military Officer. But he is a truly devout man and having heard personally from the Goddess will listen to what he has heard."

Kate says, "I want no rivalry either; as far as I'm concerned it doesn't exist. I wanted to refuse the baseball game but felt that would do more harm than good. The most important thing is the children have an opportunity to learn. I disagree strongly with Mr. Shackelton's methods, but that's not my choice to make. 

I have no doubt Doctor Eaton will believe what he heard as act accordingly. After our talk the other night I got the impression that there was more to him than he shows, but I felt after the next days occurances he may have hardened to me again. I saw at the festival that he had great tenderness for children. But what he believes will not change what others believe. I know how I'll be seen. 

Won't your friends take your change of heart toward me badly? I do not want to be a cause of trouble for you. I'll understand if you prefer to keep our relationship on a midwife/mother basis."

"I will do as my Goddess asks regardless of the opinions of mortals. And which friends do you speak of? Among Peg Watkins sewing circle Janet Fly and Clarisse Townsend already speak well of you. As for Mrs. King, I suspect that if her Law and Order Party fails to win this election her ranch will withdraw from their decision to be part of Promise City and will petition to join Tombstone instead, which it is actually closer to."

"Can you do that? I was concerned about putting our ranch in town since I am not sure how things will come out for elves and dwarves and I didn't want Sonoma, Flint, and Nanuet put in difficult positions. I wonder if she would then remove herself from her other activities here as well?"  Kate stopped and sipped her tea. "Obviously this is my first child. What do we need to do in the months before December?"

Janet Fly excuses herself and heads outside and groom her horse, not comfortable discussing such a delicate subject. Sonoma however is happy to add to the conversation herself, having assisted with dozens of humanoid births herself in addition to hundreds of animals. 

For the next half-hour Kate receives detailed accounts from both as to what to expect throughout each stage of pregnancy as well as a verbal listing of all of the precautions that she will need to do as the date of birth approaches. Kate senses that while Mrs. Eaton appeared annoyed by Sonoma's contributions to the conversation at the onset that by the time they are finished speaking the human woman appears to have developed some level of respect for the wood elf.

Kate listened carefully, adding what Sonoma and Mrs. Eaton said to what Mollie had told her earlier in the week. She smiled at Sonoma as they finished up and gratefully noted that Mrs. Eaton, even if she didn't want to, acknowledged Sonoma's experience and knowledge. 

"Will I have to be examined from time to time? The ladies in Boston were constantly seeing their doctors. Speaking of... I wonder if your husband might consider helping me expand my medical knowledge? I have no pretentions to learning to be a doctor, but I would like to expand my basic skills."

Mrs. Eaton replies, "I will mention it to him Mrs. Kale, although I suspect that he would probably want to wait until after the election before undertaking such a task. Until then any free time that he has will be spent on the campaign for Town Council."

"I don't imagine I'll have time in the next few weeks either. It's busy here at the ranch and with school and work at the Lady, and of course always trying to keep up with Ginnie I have about all I can keep up with right now." The three ladies went back outside to see Janet Fly. Kate apologized to her, saying, "I'm sorry to give you a secret to keep, but it won't be long. And I'm sorry to keep you out here so long! I'm sure you're ready to get home."

Janet smiles and says, "Oh don't worry about either. Truth be told, my brother-in-law and his wife living under our roof is making things a bit....crowded. I welcome the opportunity for the diversion."   The two women climb up into the carriage and ride off back towards town. 

A now visible Gonzales comes up to Kate and says, "Those spying lawmen seem to have left. Could I ride back to town with you? I would have to borrow a horse given how I came out here. But since those lawmen may have seen me here before my invisibility spell went up it is best that I return to town by more conventional means."

Kate says, "Please do, I could use some familiar company for a while. Mrs. Eaton was obviously trying not to offend me, but she made a couple comments that I had to bite my tongue at. Plus I just miss having time with you. I can update you about what's been going on out in the countryside on the way. I'm afraid there's trouble again."

He says, "I was curious about why Mrs. Eaton was here. What sort of trouble? Is that Law and Order Party after you again?"  She says, "No, everything's fine in that regard. The trouble is with vampires, more of those creatures we had to hunt in Thomaswell.   Mrs. Eaton had a religious experience yesterday; Diana made her presence known in the church. She and Doc Eaton were there when Diana asked her to tend to me as midwife. And apparently if Diana approves of me the Eaton's do as well."

Gonzales says, "Well, that's a pleasant surprise! The Eatons I mean, not the vampires. More of those awful creatures? Perhaps you should go talk to that High Priest, undead are more the realm of clerics than wizards. I hear that he and his friends plan to stay in town until after tomorrow's worship service so you could ask them to assist."

"My understanding is that the High Priest is already aware," Kate said, then went on to describe what she knew to both her teacher and Sonoma. After the explanation she finished, "Mr. Tomlinson and Mr. Harker will be back this afternoon, which is why I need to get back. What I'd really like to know is first, how I can help without exposing my talents to those who might not look kindly on them, and second how I can help without putting myself in unacceptable danger."

He says, "Katherine, this sounds like something that you can leave to the experienced vampire hunters and high priests. There is no reason for you to be risking your life in this instance."  She sighed. "I know, and in the end I imagine that's what I'll do. But I hate sitting idle when my friends are taking action; it's hard to not be there to take care of them." Kate hugged her teacher tight, then did the same for Sonoma. 

"Let's get back to town. I can at least offer my thoughts before they go out to save the town again."  The ride back to town is peaceful and refreshing. They reach the town at around 2:00 PM  Kate took the time to bathe and get propertly dressed, before having lunch at the El Parador and returning to the Lucky Lady to wait for Mr. Tomlinson and Mr. Harker to arrive back in town.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifteen, “Return of the Hunters”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 11:00 A.M. *

Nakomo and Minerva leave the meeting and head out to the edge of town to target practice, Nakomo using his Yavapai bow and Minerva employing Edwards Pistol. After several hours both are satisfied that they will be able to hit their target when it becomes necessary. "Remember Nakomo, you must not use Diana's arrows until I instruct you to do so. You are an exceptional shot but you do not have any experience with these creatures. You must hold the arrows in abeyance until the time is right." 

The two, return home to prepare for the confrontation to come and to pack up the necessary supplies. They return to the Lucky Lady for a late lunch and pick up an newspaper on the way.  Minerva shakes her head when she reads about the growing number of candidates for the upcoming election. "By the gods, It just keeps getting more confusing. How many different view points can their possibly be?"

Minerva spends the next half-hour pushing her lunch around her plate as she recounts, in her head, her journey through the Veil of Dreams and the words of the old warrior telling her that she had to make a choice. Why would the gods bring Nanuet into her life so suddenly only to pull him from her grasp with equal speed?”   She sneaks a peek at Nakomo, who is focused on clearing every last morsel of food from his plate and is once again struck by the similarities between him and his cousin Nanuet. “I will have to tell him soon, that Nanuet is not going to return. But how will I answer his questions when I myself do not understand?” She sighs miserably and pushes the plate away. “I will be back in time for the 3:00 stage coach. If I am needed before then, come and get me from the church.” 

As the saloon doors swing lazily behind her she receives a sharp slap in the face by the force of the afternoon sun. Gritting her teeth against the fist that reaches down from the heavens to grab the air from her lungs she curses Apollo as yet another cruel and harsh god, causing her already foul mood to deepen even further. With leaden steps she makes her way through the thirsty streets in search of the Bishop and some answers. 

She finds him lighting candles in front of a make shift shrine to Diana in the section of the church where the goddess had so recently bestowed her blessings upon the Eatons and Hilldi and then without a word of apology spoke the words that shattered her own mortal life. "you will have to cherish the memories..." 

As she gets closer she notices that the statue of Diana, although small, is quite beautiful and exquisitely carved. The Goddess is posed in a running stance, her bow held out before her, while her hair seems to flow behind her in the rich dark wood. The sound of her steps are muted as the young priestess makes her way up the center isle, but the bishop must sense her presence, as he begins speaking without looking up. “Father Harbrace has suggested that we erect a shrine to Diana in this spot. I think it is an excellent idea. But for now this will have to do.” 

“Why?” she demands.  He turns to her “Once the miracle of Mrs. Kale’s birth becomes known, people from all around will flock to this site, seeking her favor. We must be prepared for the eventuality of it. Having such a small statue just doesn’t show the proper respect.” 

No, I mean why did the gods… “Her face crumbles in misery. “How can the gods… How could they… “She composes herself, tucking her pain away, and stands defiantly before him. Why should we honor such cruelty? They play with our lives as though we are mere puppets on a string, or clay to be molded at their whim and then crushed and molded again, Costa! Are we here solely for their amusements? Why should we encourage them by building monuments to them and calling out to them in prayer? Is it not better to go unnoticed than to receive the favor of a god? For if there is favor eventually there is disfavor. Tell me! What have I done to earn such pain at their immortal hands?"

He is started by the force of her rant and after composing himself says, "Priestess, what has caused you to take this perspective? I realize that your patron deity is Minerva and not Diana, but they are of the same pantheon and should all be honored. What Diana has done for our town is a wonderful thing, and she saved Hilldi's life, how can you discount that?"

She says, "I do not discount that, and I am grateful that they saved Hilldi’s life, but I am not fool enough to believe that they have done it out of some altruistic motive. If they have saved Hilldi’s life than it is because they have found a use for her. As for Promise City, how can you say they have done good. They have made a battle ground of this town and have allowed evil to enter. Where is the good in that?" 

"What has caused me to take this perspective?! I have ALWAYS served the gods. Since I was a child, I have served them and have suffered at the hands of other mortals for doing so, or so I thought. I understood that the gods were busy with greater things and so did not expect them to save me from the cruelty of others, now I wonder if perhaps the gods did not enjoy watching my torment. I watched my father die. Did you know that? Murdered because of MY faith! And now look what they have done! Why would they bind me with another and then take him from me? Then to leave me with one who reminds me so much of him ... How can they be so cruel? Por Favor Costa, Help me to understand their motives, so that I can swallow this bitter pill and serve them once more."

Costas replies, "Ah, so that is it. I recall that she stated that the binding was the influence of Aphrodite, who if memory serves, had a Priestess in this town abusing the townsfolk back during the time of the Festival.”   

She states, "Are you saying that our love was not real? If that is true than it just confirms what I am saying. That the gods use us as they will without regard for our welfare. "But I do not really believe that." she says placating , realizing that she should not continue in her line of reasoning. 
What I do not believe, is that our love was false she thinks recalling the protective necklaces that the Yavapai Shaman placed about their necks to guard them from Aphrodite's influence. I will have to seek my answers elsewhere or I will argue myself out of a job.” 

He says, “You should not blame that on Diana. My interpretation of the responsibilities for the elvan youth are that you two need to work together to help rid this town of evil, and she has given you tools to help accomplish that. I see that as her taking an active role through her followers to rid this town of the evil, she is not letting this war continue into perpetuity so this 'battle ground' of a town will not continue that way."

She states, "Perhaps you are right , Costa. I will pray on it. Por favor, forgive my outburst." she says bowing low before him. "I am sure that it was just a result of fatigue, brought on by your hearty training techniques." she jests. Becoming serious once more she changes the subject. "Will you help us to rid this town of it's latest evil? The 'hunters' should be arriving on the 3 o'clock stage. I am on my way there to meet them now."

"We all have our assignments. Father Harbrace will directly take on that responsibility. Tomorrow I will speak to your congregation, the future in uncertain but I must do what I can to help prepare your congregation to support those who Diana spoke to. After the service tomorrow I will travel with Father Barnes up to your neighboring town of Dos Cabezas to see about establishing the church there as she called for. Demetrius will accompany Hilldi back to her church where he will install one of her acolytes as the acting priest until I can find another, perhaps the assistant priest in Phoenix, and I will then do something similar for Father Barnes's current congregation. I will then have to return to Wyoming to inform my superior personally of what has transpired."

Kate was already at the Lucky Lady when Jake returned there. She went behind the bar and poured a bourbon, then returned to a table with her own glass of water. She set the bourbon down across from her and waited.   "Why thank you Katherine." Jake takes the indicated seat and glass. He sniffs and then tastes the bourbon, "Ah, that is nice. I try to enjoy the little pleasures as they appear. Recognizing that my little pleasures may differ from others." Then smoothly changing topics, "You are quiet. Are you troubled?"

She replies, "Mostly only small troubles, for which I'm thankful. I know you'll be denying it but you'll all go looking for those creatures and I can't go with you. You'd rather avoid such things, so would I truth be told, but I don't like leaving all of you to do the work while I sit safe at home."  She took a sip of her water. "The other has to do with the baby, which seems to be something you don't like to discuss."   Jake laughs. "Babies are not something I have any knowledge worth sharing I suppose."

Kate says, "I don't have much knowledge either. Which I suppose is why Diana has arranged for Mrs. Eaton to be midwife to me," she said with a raised eyebrow. "All those visiting priests and the Eatons all know now. I hate to sound ungrateful, Diana has done nothing that doesn't serve my best interests, but... I feel events are out of my control. Perhaps I'd become to enamored of the idea of playing the martyr."

"When have events been in our control?" Jake ask rhetorically. "At some point everyone was going to figure out you were with child in any case. Whose child were you going to tell them you were carrying? Or were you just going to remain silent on the topic? Now others know the secret you held, but not everyone. If you are fortunate the priests and the Eatons will keep to your best interests." Jake shrugs at that. "Have you decided what you will tell the common rabble?" 

Jake enjoys another sip of his bourbon. "Me, I have never been very good at being a martyr. No benefit from my view. Fight or run is all I know. As long as I believe we can still resolve our current difficulty I will continue to fight. If things get too out of hand...." He leaves that unfinished. "The gods are a difficult bunch to give advice about. It is hard for me to deny that I may have benefited from them, but I trust them not a whit. I am able to confirm it is unwise to ignore them when they come calling. While we cannot ignore them I attempt to remain beneath their notice and unworthy of their attentions. For while we may call upon them to aid us to shape the world to our needs, the gods usually have other plans."

Kate replies, "I didn't plan to tell them anything, it's none of their business who fathered my child. I couldn't go around telling the truth. People would either think it was a lie or that I was crazy. So I was prepared to live with the stigma and let them wonder.  There's no good wondering what Diana's plan is. I just don't want my family to suddenly be the subject of pilgrimages."

"I had not considered that to be a possibility." He dwells quietly on that, and considers the profit potential. Dismissing it as too bizarre even for him he changes the subject. "I have been contemplating the current series of evens trying to discern what in Hades is going on. I even went to see Conrad. He has close contact at the saloon with much of Fisk's gang and might have heard something. That and his logic if often helpful. Most of what he said I already knew, but he added a few items." He swishes the contents of his glass around and continues. 

"What do we have? Buckley is killed leaving Fisk's place. Why would Fisk have him killed right then and there unless he was off to do something Fisk wanted to prevent? It could be unrelated to Fisk, though that seems remote. If it was done to implicate Fisk, it did not work. Finally, secretive clues and witnesses. 

Then there are the killings at Ordway's mine. Fisk and Thayer seem in cahoots, yet Thayer's man Ordway does not join the town. That seems in conflict with Fisk's wishes. Thayer is broken up after Grove's death in the shoot out implying that he did not know the man was a vampire. Or was it something else? Even if Earp killed Ordway, who killed Hunter and Thayer? The wizard Palmer is unaccounted for in this, but I would have guessed he was in cahoots with Fisk too. Wilson has an item that would need to be set to look like me by a wizard who knows what I looked like. Could have been Palmer. 

I keep wanting to tie Messier into this but I do not see the connection. If Palmer was in with Wilson and Grove why would they be involved in the killing of Fisk's man Hunter or Groves once close friend Thayer? Even if they did not shoot them they still sucked Hunter dry. It would appear that either the parties involved are not very close to each other and the alliances are of convenience and shift readily or there is another at work here that we have yet to pinpoint. Perhaps both.  So, there you have it. I clearly do not know what in Hades is going on," and punctuates with a drink from the bourbon.

"You're not alone in that." She took a deep breath and tried to think through it all. "What are Fisk's motives? Safe to say power and money, the order is debatable. What could Buckley have known that would do serious harm to one of those goals? If Fisk knows about the vampires and had planned to use them somehow, Buckley may have been uncomfortable with that idea and threatened to expose it. 

You and Fisk both have interest in the same mine, yes? The Jake Cook disguise could have had something to do with him trying to scheme in that regard. I doubt that, but I think it does have to do with business dealings. Either trying to sour ones you've built, or trying to fool someone into thinking you were in on something. The other theory is someone used you to scare those vampires into doing what they want; it's entirely possible word of Thomaswell has spread.”  He replies, "I am not so sure about that one. A vampire had the disguise." 

“The killings of the ranch hands could have been intimidation, to keep bigger players in line. I don't know Jake, we're missing too much information. Next vampire, let him talk before shooting," she said, half-seriously.    "Heh, I cannot promise that," he replies.  "Ugh, how could I have forgotten?" Kate lit the candle on the table and tossed a bit of powder in from a slip of twisted paper she kept in her handbag. 

"Now that we're private... Earp was at our ranch early this morning, he left when Flint told him there would be town folk there today. Apparently Earp killed Ordway, he says in self-defense. He was following them Wednesday night and shot Ordway after his horse was shot out from under him. Thayer was already up the mountain and he didn't even know Hunter was there. He says he took Ordway's horse and ran, that he didn't kill anyone else."   

"Good, that confirms what Chet learned from Earp's girl. If he is lying at least he is lying to everyone."  Kate added, "You know, that vampiric ability to control another's mind would come in very handy to a man like Fisk. That's an angle we've overlooked until now."  "Yes, I have been worried about that and the reverse as well. Who is to say that the vampires are not running the cowboy gang now? Either possibility is equally troubling."

Fifteen minutes later Kate and Jake are joined by Father John Harbrace and Minerva. The four head over towards the Morand Cartage Company complex at the northeast corner of the town. Already waiting there for the arrival of the stagecoach are Postmaster Edward Palmer and Western Union employee Dave Melany. The mail and telegrams were rerouted through Wilcox rather than Tombstone back during the fire, and have continued to come in that way as the Wilcox stage gets in a few hours earlier each day. 

While they are waiting Conrad Booth comes by with a horse drawn buggy driven by one of the O'Hara girls, with Ginnie and the carriage rider's twin walking alongside it. The buggy and girls continue north to the dirt racetrack immediately north of town used during the Festival in March. 
Conrad stops at Morands and exclaims "Hello Katherine, I'm sorry that I haven't had much time to spend with you lately. Between my job, the play rehearsals and teaching these three girls I haven't had very much free time."  "It's alright, my dear," Kate said with a soft smile. "I've been busy too. We'll have to make some time; or do something special after the play is over."

To Jake he says, "And Mr. Cook, I would like to thank you for having your establishment sponsor this upcoming poker tournament. I am looking forward to participating as is my fellow Long Branch gambler Wendall Spaulding."    "My pleasure Mr. Booth, it would be hard to pass up such an opportunity." Unfortunately, Jake thinks, the cheating reputation will resurface and risk a blemish on the tournament.

Conrad heads off to the track to instruct the girls. The others wait for another ten minutes until they see the carriage arriving. Jake has a momentary twinge when he sees the vehicle, remember the last time he rode in this specific Concord Coach in January when he almost died in it during a runaway ride down a mountain. 

The carriage comes to a halt and Cartage Company employee Bud Newkirk moves forward to get the door and help the passengers off. The first off is Jeff Mills. He is followed by Job Kane, who then helps out an attractive woman wearing black clothing who has her blonde hair tied up in a bun at the back of her head. Job notices the others and says, "Hello, I would like to introduce you all to my lady friend Bernice Turner." 

Following them off are Jonathan Harker and Kevin Tomlinson. Also getting of the stage are a wood elvan couple with a boy who is the human equivalent of around eight. Bud Newkirk climbs up to help driver Liam Murphy unload the luggage. 

Murphy hands an impatient Eddie Palmer the mailbag and the man hurries off with it. He hands a leather satchel to Dave Melany. The Wells Fargo worker opens it up and scans the headings of around a dozen telegrams. He puts all but one back in the satchel which he slings over his shoulder. He keeps the other in hand as he walks north to the field where he gives it to Conrad Booth.

"Pleased to meet you Mam," Jake says touching his finger to his hat. "Now I see why he kept you hidden from all of us, sparing everyone from the disappointment that he found you first. Welcome back Job. Once you have Mrs. Turner settled in, we need to talk some business." After speaking with Job and his woman briefly Jake turns to Harker and Tomlinson. "You men must be hungry after your trip. Can I tempt you to the Maria's cooking at the Lucky Lady? A meal there is just what you need after your trip to Wilcox."

Job says, "We're going to the Lady as well, I'll be putting Bernice in one of the upstairs rooms if that is alright with you Jake." Tomlinson says, "A good meal would be nice. We have much to discuss."  Jake hesitates to answer Job for a second, "Yes, certainly, do that.  Off to the Lucky Lady then."  Kate says, "Job, I'm glad to see you back safe. It's a pleasure to meet you after hearing so much about you, Mrs. Turner." Kate turned and walked back toward the Lucky Lady with the others, trying to stifle her curiosity about the telegram Conrad had just received.

The group head over to the Lady. Being mid-afternoon the place is empty at the moment other than one business transaction, with Harry selling a case of beer to Steve Lord of the Alhambra. Lord leaves, with Thom carrying the case of beer for the man. Harry welcomes Job and Jeff back. Job introduces him to Bernice and asks Harry to come assist him as he goes to show her what is available for rooms upstairs and get it ready. Harry helps with her bag. This leaves the group of Jake Cook, Katherine Kale, Minerva Florencia, Jonathan Harker, John Harbrace, Jeff Mills and Kevin Tomlinson.

"Why don't go to one of the private rooms on the second floor?" Kate suggested. "We got some advance word of developments in Wilcox, but I'm sure we'd all like to hear it from you. We've learned a few things here we should pass on as well."  They concur with Kate's suggestion. Jeff says he will keep an eye on things downstairs while the other six head upstairs to one of the rooms.

"Where in Hades is that Chester Martin? He was supposed to meet us here too," Jake grouses. "Probably doing law-man things. He'll get here," Kate said. She stopped and had a word with Maria about bringing up lunch, then followed the others upstairs to the same room they'd used before Mr. Tomlinson and Mr. Harker left for Wilcox.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-sixteen, “Return to the Ordway Mine”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 3:00 P.M. *

Nakomo finishes his lunch and returns home, At 3 o'clock he goes to the stage but getting there realizes that he is late and the stage has already arrived. He hurries to the Lucky Lady to discover that it is empty also except for Jeff, who is washing glasses behind the bar. "Excuse me, Do you know where Miss Florencia has gone? I was supposed to meet her here." 

Jeff nods toward the stairs and Nakomo climbs them two at a time, following the sound of voices. He knocks on the door and enters the room when it is opened. Minerva, smiles at him but continues to listen to the others as they reveal what they know.  "Perhaps, it would be wise to secure the room?" she says to Katherine.

They are now all in the private room upstairs at the Lucky Lady.  Harker says, "First of all, we confirmed that Mortimer Turner was still among the undead. He had moved back in on his widow and had her under his power. He was periodically feeding from her, not enough to cause death, but to sustain himself. During the day she was under his hypnotic suggestions, and didn't even remember his nighttime visits. She's safe now, and Job Kane insisted on bringing her back here." 

Tomlinson says, "We saw and attacked him once, but were careful not to get too close. He fled and we followed. We tracked him to an abandoned mine outside of town where he joined up with another vampire, a blue-eyed bearded one. We had another fight and they fled again, but we found and destroyed four caskets in a side chamber, two of which we assume were theirs." 

Harker says, "We stuck around for another few days in case they made another appearance, but they laid low. Hopefully with their caskets destroyed they will be as well." Tomlinson says, "Job wanted to get his woman away and I felt it was time to return. Job's cousin Al stayed back in Wilcox to keep searching."

Kate asks, "Some of that sounds very familiar. My friends destroyed two vampires while you were gone. We have reason to believe they knew the two in Wilcox, and that both had prepared secondary resting places for the others. Most likely, your two came here to hide."  Father Harbrace looks towards Harker and Tomlinson and says "Well, I'm planning to work with you guys to find them. I have the tools to do the job and you both know what this pair looks like, so between the three of us I'd say these creatures days are numbered."

Kate's eyes went a bit wide and she shot a glance toward Father Harbrace and their other visitors. "I'm sure it would be." She got up, walked over to the door, and locked it. "There, no uninvited guests."    Jake just shakes his head at Harbrace's misplaced confidence. Fool, he thinks, damned crazy fool. 

After the door is locked, "I might as well tell what I know." Jake relates to them who the other vampires were, the facts as he knows them about the deaths at Ordway's mine, and the events in the cave as the vampires were slain. Jake leaves out what happened afterwards with the goddess, leaving that for others to tell if they wish. He then relates the same conversation he had with Katherine about what he is speculating and what he cannot figure out. "I have no way of knowing if the two you are chasing are linked to the gangs here. If they are, it is likely there is a wizard involved as well." Jake shrugs and gives a sideways glance to Harbrace. "No worries though, easy as apple pie." 

"If my previous experience with these creatures is reliable, then Beatrice Turner is not safe in a public place like a saloon or hotel. Especially since it would appear that Mortimer Turner is likely to come after her again. His companion," Jake pauses and narrows his eyes towards Tomlinson, "do you suspect that was Colin Turner?"

Tomlinson says, "No, I've had descriptions of Turner before, he resembles his descendent. This man looked rather different in build and facial shape. If I see him again I would recognize him. As for the woman, I have provided her with an elixir that the Watcher's Council has developed to wean her off from the influence of her late husband."

Kate says, "But that won't keep him from physically being near her, which I think is what Jake is getting at. We discovered back in late March that places like hotels, or this saloon won't keep vampires out. They can't come in a private residence, but since the saloon is open to the public, they can. Probably my house is no longer immune either, since I run the school from the downstairs."

Tomlinson says, "Job offered his house but she said it wouldn't be proper and she didn't want to be in there alone. Perhaps one of the five boarding houses in town would work, they are technically only open to tenants and not the general public."  Harker says, "I think we'd better make a trip back to that cave where you fought the vampires and check it out again. You say it belonged to one of the victims?" 

Tomlinson says, "Well, before we head up there we should find out who owns that land now. Finding out the current ownership is something that I would have access to as the Judge's Assistant, since the executor of the man's will would have to get the will verified by Judge Isby before it could be acted upon. While I'm at it I should look into the wills for both Buckley and Thayer."  Jake says, "Be about it quick if we are to be out and back by sundown."  Tomlinson says, "It's already well into the afternoon, we may have to go tomorrow instead."

Kate says, "It stays light fairly late now, there is some time. Waiting would give them tonight to roam freely and hurt others, or make more of their kind. But I have little experience in this, you would know better how to judge the greater risk, waiting or rushing."   Tomlinson says, "Alright. I'll go over and see Judge Isby right now. I'll be back as soon as I can." He heads out the door.

At the Marshal’s Office Berg tells Chester, "Eddie still thinks that we need to talk to that wood elf who he thinks wrote the note, problem is he seems to have disappeared."   "He has? Did he get scared or did something happen to him?" Chester blows out a breath. "Since we don't know where he went, we'll have to put him aside for now. If he comes back we'll find him." He checks his watch. "I got a previous thing to take care of. I'll talk to you all later. The lawman hustles over to the Lucky Lady. Jeff is standing at the bottom of the stairs. "Afternoon Deputy. The others are waiting for you upstairs."  Chester asks, "How was your trip, Jeff?"   

Jeff replies, "Eventful but unsatisfying. We tangled twice with that unliving Mortimer Turner and the second time with one of his buddies but they managed to escape. At least we came out of it alive as well."  He then gestures over to today's Promise City Mirror which Harry had left and says, "Sounds like I picked the right time to be out of town with the Judge's Assistant as a witness to that fact. Otherwise I'm sure I'd be Sheriff Behan's chief suspect to the shooting of my nemesis Colin Hunter rather than Earp. Can't imagine that Earp actually did it, that's a line I didn't think he'd cross."   While they are talking Tomlinson comes downstairs and heads out the door.

Chester tells Jeff, "If you push a man enough, eventually he'll go over the line. Deputy Sheriff Leslie and the other one were poking around. They'll be watching us closely, so watch yourself. If following you was Hunter's personal project, then you need to watch out for Sherrod. But I'm sure you already know that. Take care, Jeff. I'm going up to see the others." Chester pats Jeff on the back and walks up the stairs. he knocks on the door.

After finding out who is on the other side, Kate opened the door and let Chester in, locking it again behind him. "Mr. Tomlinson just left to talk to Judge Isby. He's going to see what some of the wills of the recent victims can tell us. You might be going hunting again today."  Jonathan Harker shakes Chester's hand and says, "Deputy, You're definitely welcome to join Kevin, Father Harbrace and myself. Between the four of us those creatures will soon be a thing of the past." 

They chat for another twenty minutes until Tomlinson returns. He says, "Okay, I have the information. No great surprise here but Fisk was the lawyer for all three wills. Ordway's will left the whole plot on that side of the mountain to Nick Thayer, so since they died almost simultaneously that would leave the mine to Thayer's estate. 

Thayer in turn has a will that leaves the ranch to his workers and specifically names them. The will was written a few months ago so includes Philemon Grove and Denny Garuin who are both dead without wills. It doesn't include either Bronco Madson and Charlie Villars, as they just joined up a few weeks back. Of the three still living ranchers listed it included Ken Wagner, who is officially listed as the Crazy-8 but apparently previously worked on the Thayer Ranch. 

That's also why the Sheriff's Office released Wagner as a prisoner, since the only charge they really had on him was his stealing Thayer's possessions, but since he was a beneficiary of Thayer's will they technically became his own items anyway. The two other ranchers who now share ownership of that ranch are Nick Goudge and Lyman Briggston.  Buckley left the Circle-8 to his brother back in Maryland. Fisk told Judge Isby that he would write to the man and will in the interim would manage the ranch himself as the will's executor. He's officially appointed Carson Block as ranch head."

While there is still plenty of daylight the quartet of vampire hunters gather up their horses and ride off. Chester takes the lead as he knows the exact destination, with Tomlinson and Harker riding side-by-side behind him and Father Harbrace taking up the rear.  Chester rides over to Harker. "How was the hunting in Wilcox, Mr. Harker. Did you get the big game?"   Jonathan replies, "Tried to, it managed to get away from us twice. But we found and destroyed it's Wilcox resting place."

Chester states, "The fewer bolt holes these things have, the easier it'll be to hunt them down. I don't know if Jake told you, but we killed two of them the other day. They were both from the area, so we don't know how long they've been dead. We also destroyed their coffins. The place is just up this mountain."

It takes almost an hour to reach the spot, with the group being cautious the whole way. They spend around fifteen minutes looking over the area where the three men perished. They ride the horses as far up the mountain as possible, then secure them and move on by foot. 

They cautiously enter the first caves and soon crawl their way through the narrow passageway, eventually reaching the room with the bats. The tarp and remains of the casket are still there. Chester and Tomlinson both check for tracks, concluding that there are several fresh sets of tracks in the room, the most recent less than a day old.

Chester says to the others, "Looks like someone's been back to check on this place. It could be the vampires you were chasing in Wilcox or more members of the Cowboy Gang. Seems like they're a part of all this. If I remember right, vampires often have more than one coffin, just in case?"  The floor is covered with bat guano but there do not appear to be any bats in the room at the moment. Tomlinson says, "I'd say that the absence of bats indicates the vampires are long gone. We should probably be going ourselves to be on the safe side."  "You're right. It'll be getting dark soon. Are there any places around here that a vampire would go? There are probably some abandoned mines where they not likely not be disturbed."  

Tomlinson says "I'm not sure. We might want to check the records at the County Claims Office." 
They head back out and start to head down the mountain. As they near the horses they see that they are not alone, as three men on horseback are blocking the road between them and their mounts. Two of the men are the Sheriff Deputies he saw earlier that day, Frank Leslie and Dave Nagle. The third isn't wearing a badge but Chester recognizes him from the mob scene two weeks earlier as one of the men who wanted to lynch the Indians.

Chester waves to the group. "Good afternoon, deputies. Fine day for a ride, don't you think? I was just saying to Judge Isby's assistant, Mr. Tomlinson here, that afternoon constitutional was just what the doctor ordered."   "You're trespassing upon private property," Nagle states. Leslie says, "And interfering with a crime scene. Are you hard of hearing Deputy, your Marshall said you guys are off this investigation."

"We are?" Chester looks back to the others. "Did you hear that boys? We must have gotten our paths crossed." He turns back to Leslie. "Sorry about that, Deputy. Who owns this place? We didn't know. We weren't out here about Claude Buckley's death, so don't be worried about that. If you don't mind, we'll be on our way."  Chester starts walking toward the horses. He tries to keep an eye on the hands of the men in front of him.

The three men continue to stare at Chester and his companions and they mount up and ride off. The two Sheriff's Deputies and their friend follow the quartet from a distance until they have ridden a good mile away, then turn and ride back towards the mountain.  Tomlinson tells Chester "That other guy with them is Charlie Villars, one of the Thayer Ranch workers. He's also running against you for Marshall on Fisk's Liberty Party as Colin Hunter's replacement."

Chester watches the trio until they disappear from view. "That was close. Charlie Villars, eh? Wonder what he's doing with the deputies. Probably pointing them toward the cave. Alright, let's get back to town. There's not much more we can find out here with them around."  Tomlinson replies, "A safe enough assumption. He worked for Sheriff Behan before as part of the posse that initially went after Earp so I'm not surprised to see him helping them to that again."

Chester replies, "Something tells me that they won't be so neighborly if we meet out here any time soon. We've found as much as we're going to in the cave. Mr. Tomlinson, is there anything you found in Wilcox that might shed some light on what the vampires are planning?"  Harker says, "Only that there were four caskets that we destroyed deputies. You indicated that you killed two of them and we know that Mortimer Turner is another." 

Tomlinson states, "They would have only arrived in this area last night at some time so it would be at least a few more days before they could sire others unwillingly. If a person voluntarily wishes to become a vampire and goes through a 'wedding' ritual prior to death they will rise the next day, but most vampires are unwilling victims in which case it takes three days before they rise as members of the undead. Obviously the sooner we can locate this pair the better."

Chester spits. He says, "Damn them. Did the pair have family in the area. The creatures wouldn't be able to stay away from them. Wasn't Turner married? We'll ask his wife if she's seen him recently."  Tomlinson replies, "She has seen him recently but doesn't actually remember, he made her forget. She came back here to Promise City with us. She is currently at the Lucky Lady."

"If Turner finds out that she's here, he'll come looking for her. I heard that vampires can't enter private house without an invitation. Does that include the Lucky Lady if his wife doesn't live there?" Chester snaps his fingers. "Maybe she can stay in my room, while I take a different one. That would work. Let's go to the Land Office to see if there are any abandoned mines in the area."

Tomlinson says to Chester, "There are three abandoned mines. When the election committee was taking the census of ranches, farms and mines we were unable to find owners for five mining properties, two of which it appeared had never been started but the other three had and were later abandoned.  Plus there are also closed shafts of current mine properties. There's even one right in town, the Liberty Hill Mine is operating from its second minehead, the first having been closed and boarded up after they struck water."

Chester scratches his chin. "Let's start at the Liberty Hill, then. It would be very convenient to locate their base there. Close to their prey and easy to run to."  Chester and his companions arrive back in town and get both Deputy Eduardo and Marshall Berg. They head up to the Liberty Hill Mine's closed up mineshaft. They discover that one of the boards covering the abandoned minehead appears to have been removed and replaced several times. 

They remove that board and another and make their way inside. Eduardo and Chester discovers tracks made by three distinctly different individuals, two that appear to have been made by elves and the third by a large dog or wolf. Based upon the various different tracks it appears that one elf only visited here once while the other and the canine have been here multiple times. The tracks are not fresh. They also discover a small stone fire ring filled with ashes and pieces of burnt sticks although there is evidence that the last fire was several weeks if not months earlier.

"Hmph. Could these tracks have been made by our mystery elf, the one who wrote the note? I don't recall to many people around here with a big dog like this, except... well, my friend Nanuet. Simplest explanation is that these were his, but why come to this place? He left town before this latest event. I can't imagine he'd be in cahoots with the vampires. At Thomaswell, he did as much as any of us getting rid of Colin Turner and the other vampire. Anyway, I don't see any caskets here. What's the next abandoned mine on the list."   The vampire hunters decide to spend the remainder of the afternoon and early evening investigating the three abandoned mines.

After the vampire hunters had left Kate sat with Jake and Minerva for a few more minutes, then went outside. It was odd to have time to herself. Not able to think of anything she absolutely had to do, she headed back out toward the field where the girls had gone with Conrad.  "How's everything going?" she asked walking up beside him.  

He smiles and says, "Just wrapping up for the day. Each girl was able to get in a solid twenty to thirty minutes of riding." Conrad asks "Ginnie, could you three see to it that the carriage gets back to Drovers and the horse to the El Parador stable?" She replies, "Sure." The three girls head off with the horse and buggy. Once alone, Conrad pulls the telegram out from his pocket and with a wide grin says, "He's coming! Edwin Booth will be here Friday to watch my stage performance as Romeo!"

"You really did invite him?" Kate looked over the telegram. "And he's coming. This is amazing, and you'll be nervous," she laughed and squeezed his hand. "Is he arriving on Friday, or earlier?"  Conrad replies, "He says that he expects to be here on Thursday. He is arriving with one of the Player's Club sponsors, Edward Julius Berwind, a Philadelphia financier who is involved with many coal ventures. Berwind is coming to play in the poker tournament at the Lucky Lady next weekend."

"Well, with all these fine people coming I'm going to need a new dress," she smiled. "I wouldn't want to embarrass my fine escort. Mr. Booth isn't staying through the tournament, is he?"  Conrad replies, "I imagine that he might if his friend is playing. As you heard earlier, I'm planning to play as well. It's a bit pricey to get in but it should go a long way towards helping to clear my reputation. It means that I will probably have to miss the Saturday night performance of the play but Estaban Fuente has been understudying the Romeo part and now that he's running for Town Council I think he's looking for a chance to get added attention from the town."

"Why is this all on the same weekend?" she said, shaking her head. "I was looking forward to seeing you act more than once, but perhaps that's not to be. So, how will we celebrate your good fortune? I've had a busy few days myself and some things to tell you."

He says, "Well, I can join you this evening for whatever you have planned. Kate Higgins is closing the Long Branch as the Freedom Party is holding a big rally at the Palace Saloon and since she's on that party's ticket she feels an obligation to not only attend but also not draw people away from it. This is probably the first night in two years that she's closed up the place and quite frankly, the Palace isn't where I plan to spend my time, although if I want to stay employed I should probably make at least a short appearance there."

Kate says, "Why? I hardly think she requires her employees to agree with her politics. Would she really fire you for not showing up at that repulsive rally?"  Conrad replies, "Probably not, but I should do what I can to stay on her good side as she's offered to put up half of the tournament entry fee for both myself and Wendell Spaulding. She thinks the high profile nature of it will help bring future business in if they see the Long Branch gamblers there. She offered to help front Norman Wilkie for the tournament too but he declined, feeling it would be a waste of his money given the caliber of gamblers there. Of course, if either myself or Wendell win we'll have to share half our winnings with Mrs. Higgins, but I find that prospect very unlikely."

Kate sighed and pushed back the pout that wanted to form on her lips. "You're more accommodating than I could be," she said finally. "One of my many faults, I'm afraid. It's Saturday night so I'm supposed to work, but I can probably manage to get the night off. Unless you'd like to have dinner and then go to the Lady."

"That sounds good. How about this, I'll treat you to dinner at the Silver Dollar, followed by a visit to the Lady where we can watch Stanley Barker play. Then when he's done you can work for a while and I will pop over to the Palace. I'll then come back for you and we can head over to El Parador where Estaban is throwing what I suspect will be the best of the four candidate rallies taking place tonight. Another one of Pedro and Dorita's parties is not something to miss, although I suspect it will probably be around 10 O’clock or so before it really kicks into high gear!"

"That sounds wonderful, it will be nice to be among friends." Kate squeezed the hand that she had not yet released. "Maybe we'll even find a few minutes of privacy. I've missed you, my dear. Give me a little bit to go home and dress and I'll meet you at the Silver Dollar in an hour." 

Minerva had watched as the hunters left, followed by Katherine and then Nakomo. She stands looking out the window as they descend into the street below. "Well, I guess they don't require my assistance." she says ruefully. "I'm not so sure the gods would answer my prayers after the things I voiced to Costa in the church, anyway." she says aloud without meaning too.

From behind her she hears, "If it was convenient to them to answer your prayers, they sure would. On the other hand if what you asked for did not interest them, whether you opened your mouth or not, you might as well be praying to yourself." Jake chuckles, "I suppose if you were truly blasphemous you would get the wrong kind of attention. In which case let me say here and now, it was nice knowing you."

Minerva states, "I guess I'm doomed then." she says with a sheepish smile and then blurts out. "Nanuet is not coming back. The Goddess told me that I should cherish his memory."   "What?" Jake is startled by the outburst. "Did something happen to him?" He composes himself and then says, "You know I am distrustful of the gods motives. Does telling you that server some purpose of hers, even if it is true?"

"No, I do not think that anything bad has happened to him. I mean she did not indicate that he was hurt, only that our paths have diverged." she says sadly.  Si, I am sure that what has happened, has served a purpose greater than my own, for I do not see any personal benefit in the pain that I am feeling. 

Costa says that they sent the boy, Nakomo, to me so that we could fight this evil together, but I do not understand why they would take my Nanuet from me and then leave me with such a cruel reminder. Every time I look at Nakomo, I will only be reminded of what has been taken from me. She puts her hand to her breast. "The pain is more than I can bear. I find it difficult to breath, when I think that I may never see him again.”  She shrugs in resignation. "That is the way of life, is it not? The gods will, will be done. I just wish that I knew why?"

Her words of regret and despair strike a chord with the young gambler. The recent events in the life of the priestess as she says them are like a key that opens up a part of Silver Jake Cook that is usually kept private and safe. 

"Huh," Jake mutters and wiggles a small leather wallet from a hidden pocket in his trousers. It is the wallet that Nanuet had given him for his birthday, which he now carries instead of his old secret one. "You and I are more alike than we seem in some ways, and more different than you might imagine in others." He removes a picture from the wallet and hands it to Minerva. As she looks at the worn photograph he continues, "There is quite a resemblance to Katherine Kale in that picture." In the photograph Minerva sees a slight young woman with dark eyes, long dark hair and a milky-pale completion. "The first time I saw Katherine I was taken aback by the resemblance. Actually not the first time, because I met Katherine and Ruby together and was having a little trouble with my vision that morning. They looked a bit fuzzy and leaving me thinking I met two sets of twins," Jake snorts a little laugh. "Later when my head cleared I was quite startled." While he is speaking she turns the picture over. Hand written on the back is 'I love you Jacob, Virginia'. He answers the unspoken question, "She is my sister." 

Although Minerva begins to respond, he continues. "I have not seen her in five years by my choice. There was also the minor concern that the Philadelphia Police Department more than likely had something to say to me, but I digress. I could have made arrangements to see her, I am not without skill or resources. I chose to remain away. Up until now I had decided that she was better off without my presence. Call it love, call it duty, call it what you will. Did the gods have a hand in events? Just the opposite; the only time in my life that I ever asked for help I was ignored. Young Jacob Cooke was for many years a tool for the gods and the one time he asked for something for himself he was denied. So I took matters into my own hands and... Here I am." 

He now speaks quickly to avoid interruption. "Did the gods bring Nanuet here? Did they send him away? What keeps him from coming back? For certain that Indian has a strong sense of duty. What keeps you from getting on your horse to find him? Do you fear the gods will bar you from your horse or strike you down as you ride across the desert?" Jake gives her a little smile. "No, you fear none of that do you, Senorita?" 

It would be heartbreaking for me to have had someone who looked like you in my life as a reminder every day that I missed you, Jake remembers the words in Virginia's letter to him. No sister, he thinks, you are wrong. "A cruel reminder? Would you not think of Nanuet everyday even if Nakomo was not here? There are times when part of me is fooled, albeit briefly, when Katherine first appears in a room or turns quickly to face me. There is the rush of surprise and elation, followed by disappointment and despair. It passes and I still love my Virginia, I still cherish every minute we ever spent together and I would do again in a heartbeat what I did for her that caused us to part. Though I thought then I would never see her again, I am coming to believe that our parting is just temporary." 

He holds up a hand, "Wait I am nearly done. It may be different with the loss of a lover that holds the key to your heart. I may yet come to know that despair too. I ask you, if you had once chance to taste ambrosia of the gods and drink the nectar of their wine would you refuse it? Refuse it knowing that you would from there on remember the taste of it upon your lips all the days of your life? Refuse it knowing that no other taste would ever be its equal? Those are the choices that we all face every morning when we wake, Senorita. Each of us makes those choices differently. I will chose to drink from the crystal goblet when I can take it, taste from the golden plate when I can snatch a morsel from it. There are no pleasures too small, no gifts too slight in this miserable world to pass up." 

The room is silent and Minerva stares at Jake. He breaks the silence. "Listen to me, quite a sermon, eh? Yes, some days it is hard to breath. I will grant you that. Is it the gods will, the way of life?" Jake shrugs. "I would not know the answer to that. Jake will do what Jake will do when he feels the time is right with no regrets. I have never considered asking the gods before living." Jake gives her a smirk. "Whenever you feel the need, my friend, come by and we can toast our wretched lives. Some days it is just better to have a partner in drowning your sorrows."

Minerva crosses the room to where Jake is standing. She hugs him tightly for several moments, unable to speak. She backs up a step, kisses him gently and smiling through her tears responds "Gracias, Amigo, you are wise beyond your years."  She hands him the picture and walks out the door.

Jake stands there in the empty room holding the picture, his check wet with Minerva's tears. "Heh, I am huh?" With a grin on his face he shakes his head, while putting away the picture and then the wallet. "I will miss you Indian," he says out loud. Hands on his hips looking around the empty room he nods his head up and down, "Skipped out on a vampire forage and made a broken hearted woman feel better; you have earned yourself a drink Silver Dollar." He slowly descends the stairs in search of a small pleasure.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventeen, “The Debate Schedule”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 3:30 P.M. *

Kate went home and got herself ready, putting on one of her newer dresses from Boston in a pale blue and fixed her hair half-up, leaving some of it's length to hang down her back. She talked to Ginnie about her driving lesson and asked where she would be during the evening, saying that if she wanted she could come to the party at the El Parador and stay until Kate headed home herself.  She headed over to the Silver Dollar, arriving just past the hour mark.

Conrad soon arrives, having changed into a fresh suit, shirt and tie. He joins Kate at the table and orders a bottle of the Apple-Pear wine that is on the menu. This night's menu features a brazed leg of lamb with mixed vegetables, barbeque chicken breast with baked potato, and the beef stew in a bread bowl that is the house specialty. Conrad orders the lamb dish.  Kate ordered the same and waited until they were alone before saying anything. "Jake said he spoke to you today, so I assume you know about Mr. Wilson? I'm very sorry, but I also wonder just how long he was... well, what he was."

Conrad replies, "I'd say twenty-two days, based upon when I last recall seeing him during the day after which he was away for a few days. Of course, that's just a guess, but it is consistent with him acting differently these last three weeks or so. That actually explains a lot."  "How was he acting differently? Interacting with new people, or a personality change? I'm sorry to be pushy," she said with a slight smile, "but anything we learn about him could help us find the others. We're certain there are more."

He says, "More talkative to certain clients, mostly those from Thayer's ranch. Also keeping different hours, arriving later than before which makes sense given longer hours of sunlight these day. And I never really connected it until now but he also stopped eating and drinking while at the Saloon. I feel really stupid not figuring more of this out earlier, I just assumed he was preoccupied with something in his private life."

"My dear, why in the world would you think that Mr. Wilson had become a Vampire? A problem in his private life was a much more likely explanation, instead of letting your imagination run to monsters. There have been so many new people in town it would be hard to pinpoint just who may have made him into the monster..." 

Kate thought quietly for a minute. "I don't know what else to ask, if you can think of any other details I'd appreciate hearing them, whenever you remember them.  I had another interesting conversation today," she added and told him quietly about her visit from Mrs. Eaton and it's meaning. She also told him about her own visits from Diana. "I think things are going to change, and I'm not sure I like it," she said finally.

Conrad says, "Actually, I think that is a good thing. Regardless of the outcome of this election the Eatons will be an influence in this town. It is far better to have them with you than against you."  "I know, but I'm a selfish girl. I liked having my secret and being in control of how I wanted to handle it. But I shouldn't be surprised that Diana has other ideas, I'll just have to deal with those."
Conrad says, "Now you're just being silly. Haven't you ever heard of Doctor-Patient relationships? If you tell the Eatons to keep this a secret they should abide by that. So you still have control."  

"Yes, and I'm sure the Eaton's aren't going around telling everyone. I just don't quite understand why I don't want them to. Our lives would be much easier with the whole town knowing the truth. I was saying to Jake earlier perhaps I was just a bit enamored of the idea of making this great sacrifice. There's nothing to make you feel noble like a sacrifice," she said and smiled ruefully. "Apparently I have not grown too old for folly.  But enough of that. What have you heard about the elections? Seems we have more candidates than we can shake a stick at now."

Conrad replies, "We do indeed, twenty-seven for Town Council, seven for Marshall and six for Mayor. Hopefully Judge Isby's debates will go a long way towards helping people make up their minds."    "I'm hoping it will go a long way toward some candidates putting a foot in their mouth in front of lots of voters. I am worried about the vote being split, but at least it's been split for both Adair and Fisk's camp and ours. It's going to make for a messy election though. If Emery Shaw and Derrick Avery can work something out it would be much better."

Conrad shifts the topic to that of the play as the food is delivered to the table. He describes how Sandra Wainwright has assembled eleven musicians for the play with Stanley Barker as the lead on piano. He says, "She's looking for other pianists for before and after the play and the intermission to give Stanley a much needed break for those slots. I was going to ask Doolie Wilson but I guess I won't be doing that now. Would you be available to play for either the Gay Lady or Town Hall performances? Obviously you'll be too busy working for the debut at the Lucky Lady."

"I'd be pleased to. You know I wanted to help where and when I could, although after all those fine musicians it's good I'll only be playing as background music," she laughed. "I still have to go to the Gay Lady and the town hall and make sure all the arrangements are settled as well. Should I talk to Sandra about what kind of music she wants?"

He says, "Well yes, she is the musical director. Given that it is Shakespeare she will probably opt for classical pieces so as to not be an abrupt contrast." They continue to dine and have mostly light conversation. He asks about how the school has gone this last week and tells her some more about the other actors in the play. Following the meal instead of walking directly back to the Lucky Lady he leads her arm-in-arm east down Sierra Street and then turns right onto Fremont. 

As they near the intersection of Fremont and Main they see that a crowd has gathered inside of the Town Hall Building. Conrad says, "That would be the Town Council candidates. There are too many of them for a single debate so Judge Isby is spreading it over three nights. He's doing the drawing now to determine who debates when."

Kate had been enjoying the relative solitude of their quiet walk and was a bit disappointed to see the crowd. Still, her curiosity bubbled at the back of her mind. "I hope the drawing isn't completely random, you wouldn't want too many people who agree together during one debate.”  Conrad replies, "Not completely random, Isby said that he'd want a representative from each political party in each." Kate says, “I never did get around to reading the paper today that I recall.”  Conrad replies, "It wasn't in the paper, I only know about it because I was at the Long Branch when the Judge came by to tell Kate Higgins." 

Kate says, “Apparently I have plans for three nights now, and I should work this into the school's lessons as well.  There will be debates for Mayor and Marshall as well, I assume."   Conrad replies, "Yes, the Town Council debates are Sunday, Monday and Tuesday nights. The Marshall debate will be on Wednesday and the Mayoral debate will be on Thursday. So five busy nights ahead. Would you like to go inside and see who is debating when?"  "I am curious," she said. He checked his grip on her arm and escorted her into the busy Town Hall.

The chairs are occupied by most of the candidates for town council plus a few candidates for the other offices. Those in political parties are seated as a group. Helen Barker notes Kate and Conrad's arrival and gestures for them to come join the Unity Party group. They come and sit near but not directly with that group. 

Judge Isby is up on stage drawing slips of paper with names from a ten-gallon cowboy hat. On stage behind him is a large slate board with rows and columns. There are rows numbered one through nine beneath and column headings reading "Sunday", "Monday" and "Tuesday". Nate Caudell is on stage writing the names with chalk. Presently the Sunday column has seven names on it, specifically: Zebadiah Cook, Helen Barker, Calvin Oldfield, Manuel Escobar, Tector Driscoll, Roger Fly, and Elihu Upton. 

Isby draws the eighth name and announces "Denny Gaurin" which Nate writes down. The Sunday column ends when he draws and announces "Steve Lord." Conrad whispers to Kate "Looks like tomorrow's will be a rather dull debate. With the exception of Mrs. Barker those are the more level-headed and moderate members of each party and I don't see anybody on that list who will get her riled up." 

Isby starts to draw names for Monday. He begins "Vera Blake" followed by "Bill Watkins". Conrad whispers "Now we're talking, those two alone will guarantee some sparks." Next Isby draws "Kate Higgins" Conrad whispers back, "Forget sparks, we're now talking flames."  Isby then draws "Dennis Winston". He then announces "That's four of the Law and Order candidates chosen which means that James Eaton will be automatically placed on Tuesday's list". Nate marks that down. 

He then draws the names of two Liberty Party candidates "Porter Norris" and "Jessie Sherman". He then draws the name of Unity Party candidate Cole Rixton. The Judge announces that as the fourth Unity Party candidate drawn that automatically places Patrick Seawell's name on Tuesday. Conrad whispers to Kate, "I think I'll have lunch with my friend Cole tomorrow or Monday to help prep him for this." "That sounds like a good idea. He always seems a quiet, polite sort to me and that won't do in a debate," she whispered back.   Conrad whispers, "Yes, and he could be loud and lively and still come across as quiet and polite compared to some of the folks he'll be on stage with.” 

The next name drawn is "Estaban Fuente". Conrad whispers, "Did I say flames? Make that fireworks, up against Watkins is just what Estaban wanted. That boarding house owner has no idea what he's in for." Kate says, "I'll have to make sure I'm here for that one, I'd like to see Bill Watkins publicly set down."   Conrad replies, "He'll probably be getting it from all sides given who is up there with him. The trick will be to not make it appear that he is being unfairly picked upon by the others. I think that's what I'll talk to Cole about." 

The final name drawn for Monday's debate is "Neil Cassidy". The remaining candidates' names are listed on the Tuesday column, it reading "James Eaton, Patrick Seawell, Burton Lumley, Bob Skull, Judge Lacey, Joe Riser, Bronco Madson, Ike Sherman and Jeremiah Peck".  Conrad whispers to Kate "That should be a lively night too. Sherman and Lacey both hate each other, Skull and Madson are both bigots while Peck is married to an Indian, and while Lumley and Riser may decide to stay neutral and play it safe on the issues neither Eaton or Seawell have any reservations about speaking their minds."

Continuing to whisper she answered, "Doctor Eaton might say a few things to surprise us. Over the last few days I've had reason to believe he's not as extreme as I first thought. And he was in the church yesterday too. Most of what happened there didn't have anything to do with me, but he saw Diana treating with other races with respect. He may be doing some serious thinking about his views."

Conrad says, "I certainly hope so. This town seems to have a transformational effect on some people, hopefully he is one of them.”   She answers, "I've certainly changed a great deal since I first came here." She found his hand and squeezed it discretely. "Are you among the transformed?"  He smiles and replies, "I am indeed, as I have found the woman of my dreams."

Kate blushed slightly. She was never sure how to respond to Conrad's compliments. Tom's had been simple and blunt, Conrad's were a bit... grandiose. But then he had grown up in the theater where the grand was commonplace. His way of saying it was fancier, but just as sincere. She looked back up at him and said, "I would rather be a woman of flesh and blood, it's hard to live up to a dream." She laughed suddenly. "I can't imagine you dreamed of a woman like me. Later, when we have the leisure, I'd be very interested in hearing what you thought you wanted."

Conrad says, "Actually it would not, as by meeting you I have come to the realization that all of my previous desires were inaccurate and I have no wish to ever revisit them again. I look forward to every minute we are together my dearest Katherine, and that is all that I seek going forward."

"So I must live on in desperate curiosity," she teased, still holding onto his hand. Before she could do something completely inappropriate she remembered they were still in public and sat up straight with a sheepish look.  Judge Isby described the format for the debates before ending the meeting. The people got up and began to mingle, finding their way to other members of their parties. Kate took her chance to speak with Helen Barker, saying, "I see you're still on the candidate list. They haven't found anyone to take your slot yet?"

She lowers her voice and softly replies, "I think the plan now isn't so much as to find a replacement but to merge the Unity and Integrity parties, in which case we'll need to subtract candidates instead of adding more. That surprise Mayoral Candidate may prompt that merger to happen sooner rather than later, otherwise neither Emery Shaw and Derek Avery stand much of a chance. But Emery doesn't know about that yet, he left town before today's newspaper came out to go pick up his niece in Tombstone. He won't be back in town until tomorrow morning."

Kate replies, "I'd heard a merger was possible, I'm glad to hear it's likely to happen. With Fisk and Adair's supporters split, getting ours together will be a big advantage.  I'll be anxious to hear what this new mayoral candidate has to say. I doubt he'll swing my support from Emery Shaw, but considering his support base he could get elected and I'd like to know what to expect. I have an appointment to take Austin Blake out to the ranch immediately after services tomorrow morning, but I'm sure someone will get in touch with Emery almost the moment he's back in town. The subtraction process could be rough. I know we had to convince some people to run but now that they've committed they may not want to step back."

Helen says, "It could be. I've already talked to Neil Cassidy about it, he's on the Integrity Party's Council list. We'd both rather be Deputies so our withdrawal is a given. Cole Rixton also wasn't completely sure about running and Neil thinks the same of Roger Fly, but even if all four of us are gone that still leaves six, or seven actually when you figure that whichever Mayoral candidate withdraws will still want to serve as a Council member. Bringing it down to five might be a bit trickier"

Kate asks, "Were either of the Seawells that interested in running? Either of them would make a fine candidate, but I don't think we'd want more than one person from any one family on the ticket. We definitely want to keep Mrs. Blake and Mr. Escobar on the ticket, I'd say they are givens to stay."

Conrad says, "Well, you know the Seawells better than I do but I hear that Patrick sounded excited about the prospect of helping to set policy decisions for the town and his father took great pride in being the one to stop that disturbance two weeks ago. Then again, Colonel Seawell is so enamored with that young lady of his that he hasn't had the attention span to manage his one job yet alone another, which is why they hired that Henry Pleasants."

"Love can turn one's head, can't it?" Kate said. "The candidates will work it out. One thing about them, those of the Unity and Integrity tickets are there because they care about the town, not for personal power. At least for the most part. Hopefully egos will take a back seat."

Conrad says, "Well, those debates will help to shape that. We should see from them who is running for the town and who is running for their own egos. I trust that the combination Chumbley and Mrs. Young will help with that. I suspect that with the possible exception of Marshall's debate they will be rather objective in their reporting."

Kate says, "I'd prefer to see the ticket settled before the debates were over, but I suppose that's a lot to ask for. And maybe more effective with voters in the end. They will have seen the parties debate each other and then come together." After another minute or so Kate said, "We should let you go. We'll see you over at the Lady for Stanley's concert."  

She and Conrad stepped back out into the street. "Well, that was interesting. I had forgotten Mr. Shaw had gone to pick up his niece. He'll have a lot to catch up on when he gets back."  Conrad says, "Speaking of which why don't we drop in at the Comique for a few minutes. That dwarven Mayoral candidate Vidkin is holding his rally there tonight and tomorrow. You met him before didn't you, back the day of the festival?"

Kate replies, "To be honest, I have no idea. My mind with occupied with not getting killed by Johnny Ringo. I do remember a very pleasant evening of dancing," she added. I worked with the children during the day Saturday, did a lot of worrying and planning, went to the ball, and early Sunday morning I went outlaw hunting. Anything else is a blur."  Conrad replies, "Katherine, Vidkin owns and manages that mine where Ringo wanted the books brought to before the evening dance. Your friend Chester almost got killed there."

Kate shivered. "I remember that just fine. But I don't recall the mine owner being there. In fact, Ringo said he selected that spot because everyone was away from the mine for the festival. That doesn't mean we shouldn't stop in and see what it's about; it just means I can't walk up to him like an old friend.  It's a public event, so they won't give you any trouble about coming in, will they?"

Conrad says, "That day must be a blur to you, they weren't working with Ringo, they went there with your group. They were not happy that the Cowboy Gang broke into their mine and less happy when some of it got blown up. Vidkin's a good man, you should meet him."  "It is a blur, and most of it I prefer that way." 

She closed her eyes for a moment. "We fought about what to do with the books. All day really. Ruby was disguised as me, and I ... I remember now. I was invisible, and the dwarves did go with us. I remember being mortified. Ruby and I fought on the way back and she screamed at me about them all trying to protect me and the baby, which none of the men knew about yet.  Still, I admit to not remembering one dwarf over another. And they would all remember Katherine as played by Ruby.  I assume you've met Vidkin, since you're speaking highly of him."

Conrad replies, "Yes, he and his miners come to the El Parador at least one weekend a month. He's a serious man, doesn't speak any English but usually has one of his boys with him to translate. I don't think he'd make a good Mayor for the town right now just due to the language issue, but otherwise I think he's a fine leader."   "The language barrier will make it difficult for him during the debates. We can hope perhaps that whoever is elected mayor would take some advice from him as I understand he has some experience. Why don't we go inside and say hello?"

Conrad agrees. They enter the Comique. It is still only early evening but there are already close to fifty people inside. Around twenty are dwarven and the others human. She notices Count Von Zeppelin in attendance and then notes that the primary language being spoken is German. It reminds her of the many times when her father was speaking to his factory workers from the old country. 

Hans Schmidt comes over to Kate and welcomes her, followed by a similar greeting from Al Brower. He then whispers to her "Kate, Warren Watson isn't here right now but he'll be back soon. It would probably be best if your....friend isn't here then."  "Then we'll both be leaving momentarily. We just stopped by to wish good luck to the candidate. Is today worse than any other day with your partner?" she answered, all in a whisper.

Al whispers back, "It's this whole election cycle, it reminds Warren of all the elections back in Illinois where he worked actively for Lincoln. The last think I want him to do is come back here and see Mr. Booth here."  "We'll make it quick then, thank you Al."  Kate took Conrad's arm and said, "Take me to see the candidate." On the way across the room she whispered Mr. Brower's warning. "Mr. Watson had better live to learn with discomfort since your father will be here soon."

Conrad says, "Well, I'm sure that this wouldn't be the first time he's run into that sort of prejudice given that he lives in New York."  They make their way across the room and he introduces her to Vidkin, who indeed remembers their meeting in March. Vidkin's friend Svein does most of the translation as the middle-aged dwarf tells of his previous years as Mayor of his home village in Norway, a community with three times the population of Promise City.

Kate listened carefully, storing away what Vidkin had to say about his experiences. He certainly was an intelligent man who would likely be an excellent mayor.  "I'm comforted to know that we have someone experienced in government here in town; your village must have been sorry to lose you. I wish you very good luck, sir. Should the election fall your way we'll be in very good hands indeed."

The dwarf thanks her and says that his home village has actually prospered from his absence as he has sent one-quarter of the mine's profits home. He also thanks her for coming by and says that any friend of Dorita's is always welcome to visit with him and his workers.  "You're very kind. Perhaps I might someday bring some of my students to see how a mine operates." Kate slipped her arm through Conrad's again. "We should be on our way. Thank you, sir."

Kate and Conrad manage to depart before the Comique's junior partner arrives. Conrad says, "I'll make my appearance at the Palace as short as possible and join you when I am able."  Kate hoped she kept the sour look off her face that she felt coming on just behind it. She nodded and said, "I understand. I'll be at the Lady."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighteen, “Family Vendetta“, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 3:30 P.M. *

Minerva exits the Lucky Lady and is half way back to her house when she is cornered by her parishioner Joseppi Franjoluppi. He has a frantic look in his eye and says waving his hands wildly exclaims in his thick Italian accent, "Priestess! I am greatly distressed and fear for my life. Another member of the Corleone family has just arrived in town, a dangerous man by the name of Francesco Fracanzani. His cousin Anthony must have called for him! He rode in a few minutes ago and is checking into the Promise City Hotel as we speak. He has many guns!"

Senor Franjoluppi!, Por Favor slow down. slow down. You must calm yourself so that I can understand what is happening. Come we will go to my house and have some lemonade and you can tell me all about it." She takes him by the arm and leads him to her house where she sits him at the table and pours him lemonade from the icebox.  “Now tell me, What makes you think that Senor Corleone, has sent his cousin to do you harm. Has he threatened you?"

"No Priestess, but why else would he be here and heavily armed? He must have discovered the presence of a Ciccio, my mother's maiden name."  She replies, "I do not know why he is in town Senor.. but I do know how to find out. I will go and ask him. You stay here and enjoy the lemonade," she pats his hand "and I will return shortly. You will see that all your worries are unfounded." she smiles and turns to leave.

As Minerva is nearing the Promise City Hotel she sees an Italian-looking man with a long-barreled revolver on his belt leaving the building. She watches as he walks a block north on Allen Street and then heads over to the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon.

Harry Rote recognizes the look on Jake's face and has a glass of Kentucky Bourbon waiting for him before he even reaches the bar. Harry asks, "Problems Jake? You seem a bit preoccupied today."  Jake accepts the glass and swirls the contents around before inhaling the aroma. 

"That obvious, Harry? All this election nonsense and the cowboy gang popping back up is sure distracting. That and I miss you know who. Nothing that cannot be cured with a taste of this," Jake sips the bourbon, "and a quiet chat with a friend. What about you Harry?" Jake quickly changes course like always, deflecting attention away from his troubles with a disarming smile. "The man who has so unsure of himself not too long ago has seemed to found his confidence and stride. From where I stand you are handling it all marvelously."

Harry smiles and replies "Well Jake, I've discovered that there are worse things in life than being a retailer of one of the most desired commodities in town. People warm to you real fast and have accepted me in the role that Niles previously held and following some advice given to me by you and Job my distributors now have too. 

Plus the Lucky Lady is a great place to operate out of. I'm glad we now have the separate place for liquor storage but I wouldn't want anywhere other than the finest Saloon in town to promote my business from." 

While they are talking a man enters the Lucky Lady, checking his long-barreled revolver to Thom. Jake immediately recognizes Francesco Fracanzani, one of the business partners of the Three Gods Meeting Hall back in Tucson, whose specialty is security. Francesco takes a seat alone at a table at the far end of the saloon, which is presently unoccupied other than Jake and Harry.  "Go ahead and see what he wants," Jake says to Harry.

Harry goes over and takes the man's drink order, bringing him two shots of whiskey. The man takes a copy of the Denver Post newspaper out from his pant's pocket and reads while he drinks.  For the time being, Jake is satisfied with letting Francesco continue to be a 'stranger' and wonders if Tony Lucky will introduce him. He passes time chatting with Harry. Towards the end of their conversation he asks him, "Keep your ears open Harry. If you here anything about the cowboy gang, Fisk, the county lawmen, anyone beside Bernice named Turner or a Nick Goudge let me know."

Minerva enters the saloon as Harry walks over to take the man's drink order. She walks over to Jake and in a low voice asks, "Do you know who that man is that Harry is serving?"   "Yes," he says quietly, "but I would rather pretend that I do not until I determine whether he wants me to know who he is." Jake said rather cryptically. "He brings no threat to me, just the opposite."  Minerva states, "I must know what his intentions are."

Jake looks at her in a puzzled way. "It has to do with the poker tournament, but for now it must be unrevealed until he makes it known himself. What is the urgency?"  She replies, "Senor Franjoluppi thinks that Tony Corleone has sent him here to kill him to settle some old family vendetta. I know that it sounds silly but He is hiding at my house and obviously quite terrified." She looks at him hopefully. "You are a smooth talker, Jake. Perhaps you could find out if that is a possibility?"

Jake exclaims, "Tony who? A family Vendetta? Mierde, is nothing without complications? If he does not know that this Fran-jo-who-pla character is in town and I bring his name up no amount of smooth talking will take my foot out of my mouth." Jake shakes his head, "I know that we have never discussed this before but I was wondering does your family have an unsettled vendetta or family feud?" He rolls his eyes.

"Si, against your family. I was sent here to drive you crazy. "she grins.  "Sr. Franjoluppi claims that Tony Lucky is Tony Corleone, a family member of a powerful Italian gang of some sort. Apparently somebody in Sr. Franjolupi's mother's side of the family killed someone from Corleone's family and so they seek their revenge through a blood vendetta. He has been hiding from Sr. Lucky for quite some time now, and insists that Tony sent for his cousin, that man over there, to do the job for him. Are you going crazy yet? 

Now, It's possible that Sr. Franjoluppi has gone a bit loco from consuming too much of Dionysus' italian wine during the festival, but I assured him that I would get to the bottom of it. I suppose that I could just ask that man over there if he was sent here to kill Sr. Franjolupi, but if it is true that that is his mission, than I will have placed Sr. Franjoluppi's life in danger. I need a more subtle way to find out why he is here, If Ruby where here she could read his mind. Hmmm, I wonder if Katherine has that ability? "

Jake replies, "I told you why he was here. He is going to help with the poker tournament. He is an associate of a friend of mine. I assume since he has not greeted me that he wants his involvement in the poker tournament to remain a secret. Now, is he also in secret come here to finish on a blood feud? How in Hades would I know? He is Tony Lucky's cousin, and he does think that his cousin is an imbecile. I have no idea if Katherine can do that thing too." 

Jake pauses for a moment, lost in thought. "Look, I will see what I can find out. For me to just walk over there and ask about it, no matter how slick and smooth seems ill advised. Should I ask him the same thing I asked you? I know that we have never discussed this before but I was wondering does your family have an unsettled vendetta or family feud against anyone that might be in town?" 

He rolls his eyes again. "Perhaps it would be better for you to gain a relationship with a stranger, since you are the town spiritual advisor, so you can speak to him again if needs be? This way you could determine what kind of respect he has for your position and you would better understand what influence you may wield later." Jake finishes the last sip of his bourbon. "Oh, and Senorita, you are doing muy bien at driving me loco."   She says, "Why would you ask such a question?" 

He answers, "I would not, Senorita. It was sarcasm. Sometimes in a weak moment I do that. I was attempting, unsuccessfully, to point out the futility of such an act. Perhaps it would be better for you to gain a relationship with a stranger, since you are the town spiritual advisor, so you can speak to him again if needs be?."  She says, “Jake, It is easier to gain a relationship if introductions are made properly.” 

Jake replies, "That is what I have been telling you! He has not introduced himself since arriving and I am pretending not to know him. There are reasons unrelated to your concern for him that may create a desire to be unrecognized. Do you see?  "Uh huh, I see." she nods placating. "For reasons that relate to the upcoming poker tournament you must remain strangers. Right, I understand completely. I was hoping that perhaps you or Harry could introduce me, but since you cannot reveal yourself at this time I will have to find a plausible excuse to introduce myself. Nothing is ever simple in this town, is it?" she says voicing her frustration. "Is there anything in particular that you desire to know about him while I am asking?" 

He replies, "No, Senorita, that is also what I was trying to tell you. I know him, he knows me, and I thought I knew why he was here until you came into the saloon with this further complication 
Oh, and Senorita, you are doing muy bien at driving me loco." 

She guffaws heartily. "I welcome the company." and before he can respond she makes her way over to the table and introduces herself.  "Buenos Dias Senor. I am the Pastor Minerva Garcia Florencia, Welcome to Promise City."   He smiles and says, "Ah yes, I rode by your church on South Street. I trust that there will be services there at some point tomorrow, could you tell me the time so that I might attend?"

Minerva replies, "Services begin at 7:00 A.M. if you are able to rise so early in the day." she jests. "The gods of Olympus will be pleased by your attendance, Senor... I am sorry what did you say your name was?"     He replies to the Priestess, "Frank, Frank Lucky. This is my first visit to Promise City, it seems like an interesting enough place to visit."  The Priestess asks, "So Frank Lucky, What brings you to our fair town?"

He replies, "Passing through on my way from Denver to Dallas by way of Tucson. My cousin Tony lives in this town so I thought I'd stop in and see how he is doing. I believe he's one of the gamblers at this saloon, although I believe his letter said the name of the place was "Tony Lucky's Ladies".  Minerva laughs, "That is certainly a catchy name. Perhaps Senor Kane will consider expanding the sign to accommodate him."  Will you be staying in town long? "

Frank replies, "I guess that'll be up to my cousin, he doesn't even know I was coming here."  "You must be very close to your cousin to travel so far out of your way to say hello. I am sure he will be pleased to see you and hear news from family.'  she listens for a moment." I detect a bit of Italy in your voice. I am from across the sea also, Perhaps I have visited your region. Tell me, what part of Italy are you from?

He replies, "I am originally from Sicily, the Island off the boot, just like Tony's father. And as I said, I stopped off in Tucson, so this really isn't off the beaten path on the way to Texas. So, do you know when Tony might be coming by? Or maybe where he lives?"   Minerva replies, "He is usually here in the evening to run his table. I am not sure where he lives but I believe that he resides at the Cochise boarding house. Senor Kane would know for sure."

Frank replies, "Okay, I guess I can wait until tonight. I guess I'll go see about getting a bath and shave. Thank for the information Priestess, I will see you tomorrow at church if not before."  Minerva makes her way back home where an anxious Franjoluppi is awaiting her return. 

"Senor, I have discovered that the man you fear is indeed Tony Lucky's cousin from Sicily. He claims that he is just passing through and that Senor Lucky does not even know that he is here. I will keep an eye on him and see what more I can discover."  Franjolupi nods and says, "Thank you Priestess. I will keep a low profile and make sure that I'm with at least one member of Arcade's Gang if I have to go out to be safe."

"That is probably best for the time being, Senor Franjoluppi. I shall see you in church tomorrow." she says as she walks him to the door. "May the gods keep the wolves from your door, Senor." 

Minerva awaits Nakomo's return and the pair stroll down the street as the Crimson sun sets in the distance. Minerva looks up at the blood red sky and musses. I hope that is not an omen of things to come."   As they make their way pass the El Parador they notice that it is rather busy this evening. "Why don't we have dinner there?" Nakomo suggests. Minerva agrees and the pair enter the El Parador.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighteen, “Emily’s evening”, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 5:00 P.M. *

The room in which Emily sat soaking in a steaming tub was the finest she'd ever gotten to stay in. Just the fact that there was plumbing running up to the second floor was amazing. Not that there weren't fancier things she'd seen in Chicago, but she never stayed in those places. Her family's house was pretty and comfortable, but it was small. The girls shared one room and the boys another. Then with her parents room and the parlor and the kitchen, that was the whole house. A couple years before her stepfather had added a water closet, but that and the sink were the only plumbing. 

She sank down further into the tub and sighed. The ride had taken most of the cramped feelings out of her muscles, and the hot water was doing the rest. Her eyes were busy examining the rich gold fabrics and shining wood in the room. The bottom half of the walls had dark brown wainscoting and the upper a rich, gold patterned wall-paper. They heavy draperies had tassels on them and matched the spread on the bed with would have been big enough for her and her brothers and sisters to share. 

When she finally got out of the bath she put on her second-best brown poplin dress with the little flounce at the bottom, followed regretfully by her shoes. She pulled her wet hair back simply with a matching brown ribbon and went looking for wherever the dining room was. 

Once downstairs, the unmistakable scent of beef floated to her nose. She followed it around a corner, but not to the end of the hallway. That would probably be the kitchen. The was an invitingly open door just a bit ahead, and peeking in she saw her cousins already in the room talking. "Uncle isn't here yet?" she asked as she came in.

Humprey replies, "Out checking on some of the ranch. I think that we're being tested to see if we've kept things up to his high standards."  The cook comes in with the food and much to Emily's surprise he is a half-elf, although wood elvan rather than high elvan.

Even as she noticed the cook, he seemed to notice her. Although he didn't give much away it was a lot like most other times she'd encountered another half-elf; and they seemed a little grateful to see each other.  Emily scrambled into a chair. "He must miss it here, being stuck in town now, and it's been his ranch for a long time. It must be irresistible to have a look around."

Humphrey laughs and says, "You don't know my father if you think he's stuck anywhere he doesn't want to be! Truth be told, I think he was starting to get bored around here. This whole town election business plus his new Cattleman's Association is something new and exciting for him."  "I guess maybe I'm new too," Emily said with the first hint of real apprehension she'd shown. "I don't know Uncle much. He said to ask you about what he expects of me. He just said he wants me to go to the school and not worry otherwise."

Humphrey says, "Ah, father's expectations! What he expects is honesty and integrity, plus a willingness to try to see through whatever you start. If you can give him that everything else is secondary. He doesn't expect you to succeed in everything but he does expect you to try." 

Ellen adds, "And he doesn't want you to sell yourself short. He takes great pride in the town deciding to let both races and genders vote. He personally has trust issues with the Apache and other Arizona tribes, and has his own bias regarding men being more capable than women, but he would never expect you or us to share any of those prejudices. He recognizes that he has those in himself and they are wrong and wanted to raise us to believe otherwise."

Emily nodded. "Sounds like he did a good job with the raising. He talked about that lady rancher like he thought she knew what she was doing, and he invited me here, so I guess he's doing pretty good changing his own mind.  I really can decide what I want to do myself?"   Tricia Shaw speaks up for the first time and says with no small amount of anger in her voice, "Do whatever ya want to do! Don't make anybody force ya' ta decide, especially Pa!"

"I ain't planning on doing anything I'm dead set against, but I'd be awful ungrateful if I didn't at least try something Uncle wants me to," Emily shot back. "Things are a lot nicer here than Chicago and I'm grateful Uncle asked me to come. Maybe you should be grateful you got a Pa loves you so much even if you think it makes him bossy."

Humphrey interjects, "Oh, pay not attention to her. She's just upset because Pa stopped her from eloping with some no-account mining boy who was only after our money." Tricia interjects, "That's not true, he loved me." Ellen says, "But he dumped you when Pa paid him off." Tricia says, "He did not! That was his Pa who did that! That man forced his son to go away!"

She looked back and forth between her cousins and was suddenly glad she had left Chicago before Eliza got interested in boys.  "Why would you want to marry somebody who wouldn't do what you just said? If he let his Pa make him do something I guess he wouldn't be much of a husband."  Tricia gets up and runs off, slamming doors behind her. Ellen turns to Emily and says, "Oh, don't let that bother you. We've told her the exact same thing. Any man worth having wouldn't let other people make major decisions for him."

Emily says, "Sense don't have much to do with it when you've had your feelings hurt. Either he didn't love her and she got fooled, or he did but not enough. It's not easy either way, and I shouldn't have given her a hard time but she made me mad. She should be happy to have her Pa."  Ellen says, "She'll get over it, and it's not like she’s so mad that she'll actually leave. If she did she might have to actually find employment instead of living off of her family's hard work." 

Humphrey says, "Now now, Ellen, pull in your claws. Your sister is a bit spoiled but she's done lots of work around here before and I'm sure she will again too once she gets over this current bout of anger and depression. You'd probably get upset too if Paul left."   Ellen interjects "Will You Shut Up! Pa could walk in at any minute!" Humphrey says, "Relax, you already said that Emily knew, and it's not like it is a secret to anybody else around here. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Pa knows too but has decided to pretend not to know."

Emily says, "She didn't tell me, I just kind of knew. Folks say a lot more with the way they act and look than they do with their mouths. Maybe your Pa's just waiting for one of you to say something to him, or watching to make sure he really likes you and not your money, but I wouldn't really know about that."  Ellen interjects "Or maybe he doesn't know and telling him will mess up whatever Paul and I have going on. Everybody should just keep your mouths shut on this subject!"

"I told you I wasn't going to say nothing and I'm not," Emily said looking just a trifle hurt. "Glad I never bothered with boys, seems like just trouble to me."  Humphrey lets out a loud belly laugh and says, "You'll think otherwise when you find the right one."  She looked just a bit panicked at that. "He'll have to sneak up on me, I'll be hiding." 

Ellen asks, "So, what is it that you think you'll be doing in town other than going to school?"   Emily replies, "I don't know. I guess we'll be living in a boarding house there and I don't imagine they'll be anyone my age there. Uncle said I didn't have to worry about taking care of myself, but I guess I'll get a job. If I could just do what I want I'd explore all the country around the town."

Ellen says, "Sounds like you'll be able to keep yourself busy. Remember, our offer for you to come back here and stay with us stands if you find the town is not to your liking."  Emily states, "I think I'll be okay there. Chicago was hard. It was so big and I couldn't get away from it. My stepfather used to drive me out into the country sometimes, but it sounds like I could run across Promise City in a few minutes. I think I'll want to visit here a lot though."

Ellen replies, "And you are welcome to." "Welcome to what?" Emery Shaw states as he enters the room. Ellen replies, "She's welcome to visit here at the ranch whenever she wishes." He smiles and says, "Indeed you are Emily. Children, I am happy to say that the ranch appears to be in excellent shape. You have been doing well in my absence." Humphrey says, "Well, we had a good teacher."  Emily states, "Ellen and I rode all over today. I never got to go that far anywhere before, ever. Everything looked good to me, not that I'm much of a judge.  Will you teach me how to do this, too?"

Shaw laughs and says, "My, you are impatient. Relax Emily, one advantage to your mixed parentage is a longer lifespan, there will be plenty of time for you to learn what it means to be a member of the Shaw family."  He glances around and says, "And where is Tricia?" Humphrey interjects, "Off acting like something less than a Shaw yet again." "Enough of that young man!" Emery says. He looks back at the young girl and says, "Excuse me Emily, I should be back soon." He heads off into the house in the direction that Tricia had gone.

Emily swallowed the mouthful of steak she had and looked over at Humphrey. "Uncle's expectations don't sound so hard, but I think it will be hard to live up to them."  Ellen says, "Just be yourself, you'll do fine. Now finish up the food and we can take another quick ride, I know just the place for you to see your first Arizona sunset from."

Hours later Emily puttered across the wood floor of her very own room and opened the window. Even in her long white nightgown it was easy for her to climb onto the windowsill and sit so everything but her backside was actually outside. "Hello Diana," she said in a friendly way to the waxing moon as she dangled her legs in the air. 

The pale moonlight threw strange shadows across the ranch, far away toward the hill where she and Ellen had watched the sun set in a blaze of red, orange and purple. She had never been in such an open place at night; it was amazing to look away and away across the land and over the trees and see so many stars above that they almost blocked out the black sky. 

Deep down there was a little ache that missed her family in Chicago. It was a little lonely all alone in the large room with no one to send her to bed with kisses and wishes for sweet dreams. But there was a family here too; big and warm and wanting her. And the land was waiting too, calling for her to come roam over it and learn its secrets. 

Anyone watching outside would have seen the ghostly apparition in the window for about a quarter of an hour before it folded on itself and slipped back in the window. Emily left the window open as she climbed into the big bed and stretched out to take up as much room as she could before she fell asleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-nineteen, “Meeting Miss Turner“, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 6:30 P.M. *

Chester and the vampire hunters return to town as the sun is setting.  Chester says, "At least we know where they aren't. With the sun down, they'll have the advantage, so we'll have to pick this up at another time. See you all later." Chester drops off Lookout in the stable and brushes him down. 

Then he drops off his stuff in his room and washes his face in the wash basin. After cleaning up, he visits the Double Eagle to see Clarisse. She greets him with a kiss. "Evening stranger." Chester says, "Very funny. Let's go get dinner at the El Parador. I'm famished after riding to and fro today. How was your day?"  “Uneventful,” she replies.   

Chester and Clarisse enter the El Parador to find a party in full swing. Clarisse says, "Oh, that's right, Mr. Fuentes is holding his political rally tonight. Shall we go in anyway?" "Yep. I'm not running against him, so we should be OK. Trick is to find someplace to sit."  Deputy Eduardo Rodriguez is sitting with an attractive female wood elf who Chester doesn't recognize. He gestures for Chet and Clarisse to come and join them.   Chester walk Clarisse walk through the crowd to the table. 

Chester tips his hat, "Evening, miss. I'm Chester Martin, Eddie's co-worker and this is Clarisse Townsend, my amour. How are you both tonight?"   Eduardo says, "Good so far, this party is just getting started. Estaban wants to ensure that he has the votes of all of the regulars here before expanding his campaign through the rest of town. He's hoping to draw new people too, but I doubt they'll be room for many more the way this place is filling up. Oh, Chet, let me introduce you to Sophia Oliveria."  Chester states, "Nice to meet you, Miss Oliveria. This is the first that Eddie's spoken about you before. Are you new to Promise City?"

She replies, "I've been here a few times before back when it wasn't even a town, yet alone a city. I arrived here earlier this month for Anita Ramirez's wedding and decided to stay since the town has such handsome men here."  "Well the handsome men of the town thank you." Clarisse elbows Chester. He continues, "Ow. I'm taken, of course. But Eddie is almost as good. Right?"

Eddie says, "Chet, why don't we go and get some drinks for the ladies, as crowded as it is it might be a while until a waitress finds her way over here."  On the way to the bar Eddie says, "Chet, I talked to Father Thomas Valdez earlier about his second cousin, Federico Luca, the rancher I mentioned a while back. He's run away to Mexico, the town of Naco just over the boarder south of Bisbee, around fifty miles away. Valdez doesn't know much but what he did hear is that Luca ran away because he thought that Wyatt Earp was going to kill him."

"Hmm. We better leave no stone unturned. Let's tell Mitch first, though." Chester looks back at the table. "Clarisse isn't going to be happy about me going into Mexico. How do you feel about sticking one to the Deputy Sheriffs?"     Eddie says, "It's only a hundred miles round trip, shouldn't take us very long at all."  Chester answers, "Well then, I'm raring to go. I want to see this thing through. Those deputies aren't going to scare me off. We better get back to the ladies."  Eddie replies, "We will have to wait until tomorrow thought, you're working the night shift in town tonight."  Chester laughs, "I wasn't that eager to go. Tomorrow works good for me." 

Chester and Eduardo carry the drinks back to the table. "What were you ladies talking about?"  Sophia replies, "The play next weekend. Estaban will probably be playing Romeo during the Saturday night performance."  Chester says, "It'll be a big event. It isn't often something like that happens here. The whole town's talking about it. What's nice is that townsfolk are acting in it, rather than a traveling band. Josephine Marcus is directing, right?"

"Indeed she is," Sophia exclaims. She then goes on to describe what she knows of the play and those who will be in it.  Estaban assembles his band, of which Sophia heads up and joins in with a unique wooden wind instrument that somewhat resembles a flute except that his has a paired of tubes at the end. Clarisse grabs Chester and brings him out to the dance floor.  

As Minerva and Nakomo make their way to the El Parador they notice that it is rather busy this evening. "Why don't we have dinner there?" Nakomo suggests. Minerva agrees and the pair enter the El Parador. They notice Chester and Clarisse and make they way over to the table to say good evening.   The Priestess asks, "How was your day today Deputy?"  “Fine,” he politely replies. 

Once they have eaten Minerva explains Senor Franjoluppi's situation to Nakomo "We must go back over to the Lucky Lady. I would appreciate it if you kept your ears open."  The two make their way back to the Lucky Lady. 

Conrad left Kate at the Lucky Lady and she went inside. She went behind the bar, put on her apron, and took a look around the room to see what needed doing.  Saturday night at the Lucky Lady begins quietly. The Barkers arrive and Stanley begins the night with some light Gilbert and Sullivan pieces. The usual fans of Mr. Barker's piano playing have arrived and taken seats near the stage. There appears to be fewer other patrons than usual, which is not surprising given that four separate rallies, most offering free food and beverages, are taking place elsewhere in town.

Dressed to play poker, Jake arrives back at the saloon. He makes his rounds, greeting patrons and checking the saloon out before sitting down at his table.  Well, my leaving early shouldn't be an issue, Kate thought to herself as she got started. She made her way over to Jake and asked, "Any word on how our hunters fared today?"  He says, "No, I have not seen or heard from any of them."

She nodded. "Hopefully Chester will be by before too long. Conrad and I will be going to the El Parador later, you should come by. Esteban's party is likely to go on late. And you never know what we might pick up there."   "I may. We'll see. Not like I have to get up early to go to church," Jake says with a wink

Kate laughed. "I have to get up for after church. I'm taking Austin Blake out to the ranch to see the operation, seems easier to sell our horses through an already established business. And I won't be competing with friends. Poor Minerva, how did she land such dissolute friends?"   "I doubt that the shepherd goes out for drinks after hours with his flock." Jake comments wryly.

Job Kane makes his way across the room the Jake and gesturing to the table where Henry Weller, Ned Walters, Alfredo Garcia and Helen Barker are at comments, "Not enough regulars for two dealers tonight I'm afraid. Why don't I go get Bernice and spend the night with her and let you run the game tonight."    "Fine by me," Jake says with a smirk, "Likely she would rather spend the night with you than me. We both stay out of trouble that way."

Stanley finishes up his playing with a Bach piece. Once done Helen gives him a standing ovation and then turns her chair around to play. By that time they are joined by Postmaster Eddie Palmer and rancher Forest Morand to finish out the table.   Absently straightening a wrinkle out of his white silk shirt, Jake welcomes the regulars. He chats with them while shuffling and then launches into the game.  Kate got the drink orders for the table and kept her ears open for any interesting bits of news she might pick up.

The game begins. By the time a half-hour passes Forest and Helen have both won all of the hands, while Ned Walters and Henry Weller have lost most of the money played. Eddie Palmer has folded with every hand while Jake and Alfredo have placed minimum bets.  Kate wondered sometimes why Mr. Palmer played poker at all. As far as she could remember, she'd never seen him play to the end of a hand. 

Tony Lucky's table only has three people at it tonight, most of his regulars probably being at the either the Freedom or Liberty party rallies.  For tonight, Kate paid more attention to Tony Lucky's table than usual. Considering the lack of their usual players, she suspected she might hear a few interesting things there.

Job Kane comes down from an upper floor arm-in-arm with his young lady Bernice Turner. Kate notes that the woman looks to be around the same age as her. The woman has on a royal blue high-collared dress and is wearing a black armband on her sleeve. Job escorts her over and suggests that Bernice and Katherine get to know one another. 

Meanwhile, a cleanly-shaved cowboy-type who Kate doesn't recognize enters the room, checks a long-barreled revolver at the door and then proceeds to quickly in the direction of Tony's table with his eyes squarely staring at the dealer and a sense of purpose in his walk.    "Mrs. Turner, why don't we go sit near the stage," Kate said as she watched the man approach Tony Lucky's table. 

As the man reaches the table Tony looks up and a startled expression crosses his face. Behind the bar Jeff Mills also notes the potential drama and assuming this is another irate husband reaches beneath the bar for a revolver. Instead of a fight however Tony stands and gives the man a big hug and a kiss on the cheek, getting a kiss back in return. Tony turns to his players and says, "I'd like to introduce you to my cousin Fran.." The cousin interrupts him, thrusting out his hand in greeting and saying, "Frank, Frank Lucky!"

"Oh, that's just what we need." She looked to Bernice with a wry smile and said, "I'm sure Job has warned you about Tony Lucky, who leaves a trail of angry husbands behind him. Let us hope his cousin isn't the same."  Kate then says, "It seems my employer thinks I need a break. Job has been anxious to get you here for some time."  Miss Turner replies, "Job has told me a lot about you Mrs. Kale. I....I was not able to get away before. No matter how much I wanted to I...it's hard to explain, but I wouldn't allow myself to go." Kate notices that as the woman speaks she nervously touches the dress collar on the side of her neck.

"I understand better than you might think," Kate said. "I went with my friends to Thomaswell over in New Mexico at the end of March. There were some creatures that needed destroying." She pulled down her own collar, exposing the two tiny scars that had been left after Greeley bit her. "After it couldn't take my mind it tried something else.  Before that though, while we were still here, another did manage to cloud my mind. I tried my best to convince my friend to leave a man she loved and go with the monster."

A wave of emotion crosses Bernice's face. Rather than a breakdown or tears Kate instead senses an inner strength in the woman as she sits up firm in the seat. "Yes, the men rescued me. My....my mind has been clouded for quite some time. I was the victim of both my late husband and his Great Uncle. I am fortunate that they only drew sustenance from me and never actually killed me, although now that they have been found out that may not be the case if I meet them again. Job would not allow me to remain in Wilcox, but he has also indicated that it is not safe for me to stay here, this being a public place and not a private residence."

Kate replies, "He's right about that. My friend lived here, and the creature was able to get into her room. I'd offer you a room in my home, but I run a school from the building and I'm not certain it would count as a private residence either. I do have a little house on my ranch that would work, but it's a mile out of town and the journey wouldn't likely be safe. And after all that talk, I'm going to tell you not to be overly worried. With so many people hunting them, it would be foolish for any of the creatures to come near you." 

Van Horne makes his way out of the bar as Jonathan Harker and Boston Harker enter the Lucky Lady. They make their way over to the table where Kate and Bernice are seated. Jonathan introduces his cousin and says, "Miss Turner, Boston has his own house at the western end of town, on the opposite side of Pine Creek. He'll move into your room here upstairs and let you stay there."

"I remember the kind Mr. Harker from a few months ago when he told me a bit about mining," Kate said after Bernice thanked him. "It's a pleasure to see you again.  And it's nice to see you back no worse the wear for your afternoon," she added, nodding to Mr. Jonathan Harker.  He replies, "Yes, but we failed to find who we were looking for. I'd consider setting a trap for him here, make Mortimer think that Bernice is still staying upstairs, but that wouldn't be safe or fair to the other residents of this building."

Kate states, "You're quite right, although most of the residents know about what's happening and probably wouldn't mind helping," Kate said. "If not a trap, what is your next move? Thomaswell was fairly deserted so finding out who was the problem wasn't as difficult. And I doubt I could walk around town checking everyone with a mirror. Have you any other ideas on where to look for them?"  He replies, "No, but we'll put our heads together tomorrow on that score."

"I'd call that the start of a plan, at least," Kate said. "I'll spend some time going over what's happened here in the past and see if there's anything I've missed." Mr. Harker's went over to the bar to get a drink and Kate took a deep breath. "There must be an answer, there's just something we're missing.   Now, tell me about how you met Job," she smiled. "He was one of the first people I met here and has always been very kind."

She says, "I met Job in Wilcox, he went there on a errand for a Mr. Tom Whipple who he worked for. Somebody skipped town owning his Lone Star Saloon a few hundred dollars plus another hundred to Job personally. So he found the man and got back what the man had for money. I was impressed that he did it through just talking without having to resort to violence or even the threat of violence, just the mention of Judge Isby's reputation did the trick."

Kate laughed lightly. "I'm not surprised. From what I've seen Job prefers to settle things with reason, and Judge Isby is well known as a tough man who doesn't suffer fools lightly.  Mr. Whipple still owned this saloon when I started working here, although he sold it perhaps two weeks later. I was still in black then, although I put aside my mourning a few days after I arrived here. My late husband didn't approve of long mourning."

Bernice replies, "I am totally confused about the whole idea of it now, I mean, Mortimer has been dead but he's still not dead. I want to remember the man I loved but not the monster he is now, so I keep going back and forth as to whether I should be in mourning or not."  

"It seems as if you've worked out a compromise," Kate said, gesturing to the black armband the other woman wore. "The man who was your husband passed on when one of those monsters found and turned him, so I would count the time from then. But you must follow your own feelings. If you feel ready to put the past behind you and move on with your life then there's no reason not to leave symbols of your past life behind as well."  She replies, "I'll never be able to put the past behind me if there's a chance that I'll see his face again as a monster."

Kate states, "We're going to take care of it. None of us wants these things running loose, especially those of us who were looking for Colin in Thomaswell. We have some reason to believe there are some personal grudges going on."  Job Kane finishes talking with the Harkers. He comes back and says, "Okay Bernice, let's go get you settled in for the night somewhere safer than here."  Kate offered her hand. "Have a restful night; you'll be perfectly safe in Mr. Harker's house. I hope I'll have a chance to talk with you again, and of lighter things."  Job, Bernice and the Harkers depart. 

When Minerva and Nakomo enter the Lucky Lady he goes to the kitchen in search of Ginny and Minerva approaches Tony Lucky's table. "Buenas Nochas, Senor Lucky, I see your cousin has found you." Is there room for another player?"  Tony says, "Pull up a chair Miss Minerva, I used to play regularly with your predecessor Anson Haggler, happy to have you at my table as well. So you've already met my cousin Frank. These other two guys are Fernwood Haskins and Gordon Holland."

Minerva smiles congenially and nods to the men. "Si, I have met your cousin. So Senor Frank, will you be staying for the tournament?"  "Tournament? What tournament?" he asks.   Minerva states, "Oh, I am surprised you have not heard of it, Senor. everyone from here to Tucson must be talking of this tournament. I hear there is a substantial amount of money to be won."  Frank Lucky says, "Well, I've been spending most of the last week on the trail and I'm not much of a gambler. I just figured I spend the next week or so here with my cousin Tony before moving on to Texas."

"You have come at a most opportune time, Senor Lucky. There is a wonderful play being performed here next weekend, perhaps you have heard of it? It is titled Romeo and Juliet." She places her fist over her heart. " 
Ah, such a tragic story. It is about an innocent young couple who are caught in the crossfire of their family's.. what is the word they use in Italy?” She pauses as if searching her mind for the correct English word.. I believe it is called a Vendetta? Si, That is the word” 

I am certain that the gods must endowed Mr. Shakespeare with Divine Inspiration in the writing of it. It is about a young man and woman whom the gods have destined to heal the rift between their two feuding families through their bonding. They are wonderful children, pure in form and action, blessed by the gods and loved deeply by their families. But the dark veil of hate rests upon the two powerful families’ like a shroud preventing them from recognizing the gods will. The Parents of both children presume, in their arrogance, to override the will of the gods. They persist in blaming one another for the sins committed by another who is no longer even alive and so, forbid bonding of the young couple. 

The gods punish the families by compelling the young couple, through a bizarre twist of events, to take their own lives, leaving their families devastated.” She sighs at the sadness of the tale and continues. “Si, Romeo and Juliet is a clear message from the gods that no good can come from holding a vendetta against another. The gods do not act without a reason. And I am certain that the performance of this play, here, in Promise City at this tumultuous time is meant to send a message to the People of Promise City, and those who are passing through, “ she says smiling at him, “to put aside old grudges and accept one another. To ignore such a message is to put oneself in peril of suffering equally tragic consequences. 

"She continues in a much lighter tone. "It is quite the work of art. Do you not agree?" "I believe that Shakespeare modeled his story on the Noble Italian families of old. They do not still practice the misguided tradition of Vendetta in Italy anymore, do they?" She asks turning to Tony Lucky.  He replies, "Oh, I've heard of the play before and sadly yes, in some parts of Italy family vendettas are still the norm."

Minerva states, "Oh, that is simply awful. It is beyond my comprehension to understand why civilized people would behave so barbarically. I will pray for their damned souls, for I am sure that the gods will not allow such a crime go unpunished.  Ah, But enough of this dark talk. “the young priestess says flicking her hand in the air. “ For now we shall practice our skill with the cards. Perhaps Hermes’s will smile upon you this evening Senor Frank. She turns to Tony, "Senor, would you care to deal?" she smiles.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty, “Jake’s Quandary“, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 8:30 P.M. *

Jake's game continues for another half-hour with Alfredo dropping out and Forest Morand starting to lose. Henry Weller loses around $ 100 and then drops out as well. Eddie Palmer finally gets a hot hand and begins to bet heavily, raising the pot to $ 20. Helen folds as does Forest Morand, leaving just Palmer, Jake and Ned Walters. Jake is holding a pair of Jacks, a pair of fours and an eight with one more draw remaining for each player. 

Palmer then comments, "Oh, Mr. Cook, I forgot to mention it earlier but you received some mail on this evening's stagecoach." Holding his cards in one hand he reaches into his jacket pocket with the other and removes a letter. He places it on the table.   It is addressed to Mr. Jacob Cook, Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon, Promise City, Arizona Territory. The handwritten is unmistakably that of Ruby West's and the postmark is New York City.

You bastard, Jake thinks, You were waiting for this hand to do this. "I can count on you Eddie Palmer to make certain the mail gets through safe and sound."  Jake matches his bet and draws a card, never having see the postmaster bluff before. He attempts to not stare at the letter.   Eddie Palmer takes only one card as well. Ned Walters draws three. Jake's final card is an ace of diamonds. Palmer raises $ 30 and Walters calls the bet.   Jake folds, takes the letter and puts it safely in the pocket of his black linen trousers.  Palmer plays his cards, revealing a flush. Walters only has a pair of sixes. Palmer takes the winnings and declares that he is calling it a night.

Jake wishes him a good evening and calls for a break. "Refresh your drinks and yourselves, we will start up in a few minutes."  Jake takes his own advice and resists opening the letter, planning on reading it later.   Jeff Mills pours Jake a glass of Kentucky Bourbon. Out of the corner of his eye he sees Cornelius Van Horne enter the Lucky Lady. The large man approaches the bar and says, "Mr. Mills, as long as you have that bottle out I wouldn't mind a glass myself."

"Looks like I got mine just in time," Jake snipes, "How fare you tonight, Mr. Van Horne?"   Van Horne replies, "Not many opportunities to relax in my room over at the Palace what with their political rally going on. I considered trying my luck at the Comique but they are having one there as well. Maybe I'll head over to the Gay Lady, they usually have a good game going and the Saturday night entertainment was previously top notch.   But first I thought I would come by to let you know that in today's mail and telegrams I have received multiple acceptances to the Tournament. It is safe to say that we will have the minimum number of players that we need for it to be profitable."

"Good news, sir. You are a shrewd planner, I will grant you that. The Gay Lady is a good choice, but the entertainment may be lacking right now. Their main attraction has moved on." Jake shrugs and says in a lower voice, "I have no objection to you relieving Burton Lumley of some of his available cash."

They maintain small talk for a few more minutes until Jeff Mills walks away. Van Horne then lowers his voice and says, "One of the invitations to the tournament may be problematic to you. Samuel Clemens not only declined my invitation but passed it on to a friend of his, Edward Julius Berwind. Berwind indicated that he will be arriving. He is an up-and-coming businessman from Philadelphia with investments in coal mining and my sources indicate that the firm of Cooke and Sons do his accounting work."

"I could always lie and say that I am not related. My father would likely prefer that anyway. Unless there is a bounty on me and he is a bounty hunter I am not really concerned. I have sent a letter home with my address here. So Cooke senior knows where I am. Oh, and Virginia now lives in San Francisco, I received a letter from her. I can add Uncle Jake to my list of titles. That and..." Jake removes the letter from his pocket, holds it where the big Georgian can see the address and puts it away. "I have not opened it yet."

Van Horne says, "Well then, I will leave you with that. It is best that we not spend too much time together, Evan thinks that we barely tolerate each other's presence so we'd best try to keep it that way."  "Well then sir, I will leave you to it," Jake says loud enough to be heard, "give my best to that fine gentlemen Adair as well."

Van Horne makes his way out of the bar.   Jake restarts his poker game, letting the room know there are some open chairs.   Al Brower and Pierre Jaquet arrive and join the game. Al apologizes for being late but says that the new dwarven Mayoral candidate was holding his rally and the Comique so they were obligated to stay until it started to break up.  Jake replies, "Not to worry gentlemen, Eddie Palmer warmed everyone up." With that they settle in to play.

Chester and Clarisse dance for a while, The music is unfamiliar, yet enjoyable. Chester reluctantly breaks a dance short when he remembers that he has duty in the office that night. "Sorry, dear. I have to work tonight. I'll try to see you tomorrow, but there's something I have to do during the day. Hopefully, I'll be back in the evening." 

She relies, "I hope so too. When you're Marshall, you can make your deputies do that stuff. That way you can stay here with me. I think I'd better turn in." They say their goodbyes to Eduardo and Dorita. Chester wishes Estaban good luck in the election. After walking Clarisse home, Chester drops by the office.  Neil Cassidy is happy enough to be relieved of duty. He says that he's been sticking close to the office, that he's had one of his workers named Jerome Bolger checking out the Freedom and Liberty Party rallies and bringing him reports every half-hour and will continue to until they end.   Chet settles in for what will hopefully be a quiet night. 

Tony Lucky’s game goes; for an hour, with Minerva actually coming out around $ 12 ahead of where she started and Frank Lucky loosing around $ 50 in total to the other players except for his cousin. Tony is having a bad night and suggests that they go check out the free beverages at the Liberty Party Headquarters and then over to the Palace for more of the same. His players agree and they all head out, leaving Minerva behind.

A feline smile spreads across Minerva’s face as she pockets her winnings. "That was most satisfying" she says to herself as she watches the not so lucky cousins leave the saloon. 
She makes her way over to the bar and orders a glass of whiskey to celebrate. Jeff Mills pours her a drink and they chat for a while. Minerva is still sitting there when Conrad comes to get Kate and when Jake's game breaks up. The Barkers begin dancing as most of Jake's table depart.   

Another hour passes at the Lucky Lady. Tony's game breaks up early and the dealer, his cousin and all three final players head out together to go check out the other rallies in town. Conrad arrives shortly thereafter to collect Kate and the two of them head off to the El Parador.  As they walked arm in arm toward the El Parador Kate said, "You were in the Palace for quite some time. Anything of interest going on there?"

Conrad replies, "Lots and I wanted to see the organizational dynamics of the participants. The candidates are essentially using tonight to practice their speeches for the debate, all of which focus on the single topic of the Law and Order Party's platform and why it is wrong. Lumley is quite a motivational speaker once he sets his mind to it, he had them all riled up. Heck, at one point somebody yelled out in response 'Let's go burn down Watkin's Boarding House' and they probably would have if Lumley hadn't talked then talked them out of it. 

What I found curious is that a number of folks who had signed the Freedom Party's petitions weren't there and I was told they were over at the Liberty Party's rally, just as a number of Liberty supporters were at the Freedom rally. Of course, they were all probably doing both for the free booze, but I find the large amount of overlap potentially disturbing, those parties may not be nearly as divided as Adair and Fisk have voiced."

"You think the split might be a ploy to lull others into a sense of security? Then, shortly before the election the combine again and they hope take more votes than they would have.  Thankfully the Unity and Integrity parties are working on combining, leaving the Law and Order party out in the cold, wouldn't you say?"    

Conrad replies, "That would be my guess. The day of the split there had been enough rumors floating around town that the Cattleman's support of the Law and Order factious was tenuous at best and that they were only staying together for numbers against the Liberty Party. So the split may have been a ploy to help fuel a divide with your group, in which case it worked perfectly. Fisk and Adair are a lot of things, but stupid isn't one of them."

"You weren't at that meeting when we split from the Law and Order party. Fisk and Adair didn't have anything to do with it, it was that ad the party placed. They didn't consult with Mr. Shaw or Mr. Escobar, and they were livid. And the platform they put forth was insupportable. If I remember correctly, the only suggestion of ours they implemented was not trying to close all the saloons down completely. 

I'll have to have a talk with Emery Shaw tomorrow. Whether or not it was the actual cause, you're right about the strategy and the level of intelligence we're dealing with. They're going to have time to see which of their candidates are getting the most support and field the most effective party they can."
They reached the El Parador and Kate led the way inside the brightly lit and festive Cantina. She took a deep breath and sighed, letting go of tension she didn't even know she was holding. "We should talk to the candidate," she smiled.  Conrad replies, "No rush, he's not going anywhere, and I think he most wants us to just enjoy ourselves.

"Does he? Well, we certainly shouldn't disappoint him," Kate smiled and took Conrad's hand to lead him over where the floor was cleared for dancing. "But we do have a tendency to get a bit... distracted, when we dance. Let's not forget to stop and talk to him altogether. And I haven't had a chance to visit with Dorita enough lately either."  Conrad and Kate spend the next twenty minutes making the rounds through the building and greeting everybody. They then get a bite to eat from the Mexican buffet table that has been set out on the bar. Estaban reassembles the band and some lively music soon follows.

Kate got to spend several minutes chatting with Dorita by making her think she would continue to eat as long as they continued to talk. Ginnie slipped in after bussing tables at the Lucky Lady and headed straight for the pile of cookies at the end of the buffet. Once Kate knew her girl was safely here she relaxed even more, enjoying the feel of Conrad's hand soft against her back as he guided her through the crowd to spend most of the night dancing.   Conrad monopolizes Kate's time and it is close to midnight when the two of them finally tire out. At that point the party isn't even close to stopping but the two decide to call it a night. He walks Kate back to the door of her house.

After Kate unlocked the door Ginnie skipped ahead inside and a moment later Kate heard a bit of muttering just before a soft bluish light permeated the room. It faded as the young girl went upstairs, leaving the adults alone on the doorstep. 

It was always a bittersweet moment. Finally alone, Katherine luxuriated in the long-awaited kiss and being folded in Conrad's arms; but like all moments it had to pass. There were loving words exchanged in soft whispers before a final kiss, and then Kate went inside knowing Conrad would not leave until he knew she was safe inside. Behind the closed door, Katherine sighed, knowing it was only her choice that left her alone in her bed. The two girls living above the school then spent a quiet night, sleeping in a bit after the party at the El Parador. 

By eleven PM the only patrons of the Lucky Lady at Jake's game, where the play proves to be uninspiring and it too breaks early, at around a quarter-to-ten.  At that Point Harry Rote sits down at the keyboards to play for the Barkers who begin a long dance out on the dance floor. Darla Peacock and Michael George had been sitting towards the back, her having just run a couple of games of Faro earlier before her customers also headed out for free drinks elsewhere. The couple also head out to the dance floor to dance. 

A while later Jerome shows up at the Marshall’s Office with his next report, stating that the Palace crowd are well on their way to all being drunk while Fisk's group is more sober but that is largely due to him being stingy on paying for beverages. He reports that all candidates from both parties are still at the rallies meeting the people. 

Back at the Lucky Lady, Al, Pierre and Forrest all say they goodnights to Jake and head out. Ned Walters heads over to the bar to get a drink and chat with Jeff Mills, leaving Jake alone at the table.   He takes out the letter from his pocket and lays it on the table in front of him. After staring at it for some unknown number of minutes he mutters, "The gods hate a coward," and opens it.

After staring at it for some unknown number of minutes he mutters, "The gods hate a coward," and opens it.[/quote]

The letter reads:

_Dear Jake, 

I hope this letter finds you doing well. How I miss you! I mean, really miss you. I was so mad when I found out I would not be able to be back for my birthday. My only real wish was to spend the day with you but Jane and Red had other plans. 

I suppose I could say it turned out for the best. Jake, I got to see my grandmother! It is a long story that I will tell you all about when I get home. She found out about me through rumors from George and that beat up package I got before I left was a dress of hers. A really beautiful one too. Anyway, I know, the rumors aren’t a good thing, but it led her to me so it can’t be all bad. Jane convinced me to take a trip and find her. And I am so glad I did. 

She is living in New York City and doing very well. She doesn’t see my parents but she also doesn’t hide from them. I wish I could be so brave. I dread what would happen if they knew I was here. But I have to admit, since meeting you and being with you, that dread is lessened and I think one day, with you by my side, I will see them again and set them straight. See what you do to me Mr. Cook! 

Anyway, she is an amazing woman. She is smart and strong and confident and has traveled the world and she’s happy with who she is and what she’s done. She said she tried to get to me many times but my parents forbade it. Even in our short time together she has given me more wisdom and confidence than I’ve had in a long time. And looking at her is like looking at me, it’s weird, like looking in a mirror! 

And she has a husband, James. I probably should not mention he’s handsome and charismatic but I will because he reminds me so much of you. Which of course makes me miss you even more. But together they remind me of how you and I will be one day. And it makes me really really happy to think about it. 

The only way those days with her could have been more perfect was if you were with me. But she has promised to come to Promise City at some point and then you can meet her yourself. Now we are shopping, Red’s way of making up for making me miss my birthday with you. I can’t deny I’m having a fantastic time spending his money.  

We can talk more about the serious stuff when I get back, there is much to say. For now just know how much I miss you and love you. No matter what happens, you will always be the man I love with all my heart, the only man I ever loved and the only man I ever will love. My knight in shining armor, sent to me to make my fairy tale come true. And I will be your princess forever. 

Always Yours, 
XOXO Ruby XOXO _ 

The bad news he feared being absent of the letter, he relaxed. After returning the letter to his pocket Jake helps himself to one more drink and sat down to enjoy it quietly. 

One of Jake's players, a prospector by the name of Ned Walters joins Minerva at the bar and orders a drink from Jeff as Darla Peacock and Michael George also head out to dance to Harry Rote's music. "Are you having a pleasant evening Senor Walters?" Minerva inquires while sipping her drink and watching the dancers.  Walters smiles and says, "I am indeed, lost over $ 100 but I never plan on winning and it was a fun game. So Miss. Minerva, would you care to dance?"   Minerva gives him a wide smile and a low curtsey. "Always." she laughs and taking his arm allows him to lead her onto the dance floor.

Minerva's laughter can be heard as Walters leads her around the floor in a lively dance. When the music stops he escorts her back to her glass at the bar and with a low bow wishes her good evening before departing for home.  She sips her drink and eye's Jake at a distant table. He appears relaxed, leaning back in the chair, his feet crossed at the ankles, he holds a letter in his hand. There is a whisper of a smile on his lips as he scans the page. She strolls over and plops herself down in the seat opposite him. "My you certainly look pleased."

He surveys the young priestess as she drops her self into the seat opposite him. Sure of herself and full of life, her raven dark tresses flow around and frame her face perfectly, while her red lips tease and her eyes probe. "Amidst all this chaos and darkness in Promise City at least one thing is right. Ruby is well and finding her way back here."    Her eyes sparkle at the news and she leaps up and hugs him. "That is wonderful! I am so pleased for you! It must be such a relief to know that she is well and on her way back to you." she looks down into her empty glass. "We should have a toast, to celebrate her return."

Jake chuckles, "A better reason than most." He goes back to the bar and returns with a half bottle of bourbon. He pours her a generous amount and then himself. "To her safe return."   Minerva raises her glass "to her safe return." she toasts and tosses back the fiery liquid. "Ah, that was most satisfying." she grins, feeling a little tipsy.  "Now that we are alone, tell me what you know about Lucky Frank. I already have ascertained that he is Tony's cousin and that he is a most proficient liar, but I do not know much more than that."

"It is true that he is Tony's cousin." He refills her glass. "It is quite a skill to become a proficient liar. If you tell the truth, you do not have to remember anything. That is why I need such a good memory." Jake grins.  "What I am going to share with you is confidential. Please respect that, especially since the secret is not mine but someone else. These secrets also keep people alive." He raises his glass to her, "To conspirators." 

"First off, Cornelius Van Horne is actually a friend of mine. We pretend to tolerate each other for safety's sake. Do not ask me more than that regarding him. Lucky Frank, as you called him works for Mr. Van Horne. His real name is Francesco Fracanzani. Francesco's job with Mr. Van Horne is security. He is here to provide security for the poker tournament. I must assume since Francesco and I are acquainted and he did not greet me that he wishes to remain, as the Italians might say, incognito. Francesco's opinion of his cousin is not very high, but keeps an wary eye on him because he is family. I have no reason to think Franceso is here for any other purpose." 

Jake watches Minerva as she takes in those facts. Quite an attractive woman, he muses, with those compelling eyes, noble check bones, sensual lips and the figure beneath that curve hugging dress appears quite statuesque. He is keenly aware of her current state of mild intoxication and old behaviors tug at his mind and other places. No, I have given my word to Ruby and Minerva is in love with my friend Nanuet. Were it not for that, this one would be interesting. That and her claws are very sharp.

Minerva raises her glass once more "to Conspirators" she grins, and once again drains the glass. 
"She pulls a delicate piece of lace from her sleeve and dabs at her mouth "I am a priestess, Senor Jake." she says proudly, trying to keep a straight face while attempting to sit tall, "I may not respect what you tell me, but I will keep it a secret." she leans toward him and whispers "I am very good at keeping secrets you know."   “One of my parishioners seems to think that Senor Francanzini is here to kill him. How well does Senor Van Horne know this man? For that matter, How well do you know this Senor Van Horne? Could you ask him what he thinks of the matter?"

"I am only acquainted with Francesco Fracanzani. The only trust I put in him is that Mr. Van Horne trusts him. I trust Van Horne with my life." Jake attempts not to laugh at the exaggerated motions his Spanish companion is using in an attempt to be subtly convincing. Though he does enjoy the show. "When I told you earlier today I would see what could be done, my intent was to speak with Van Horne about it. As I just said I must keep up pretenses, so I will consult him as soon as feasible." Jake finishes his glass with a satisfied but silent 'ah', and pours himself some more bourbon.  "Would you care for another, Senorita? Perhaps you have had enough and should not exceed your limits?"

She raises her eyebrow at his comment and says quite seriously. "This Senor Van Horne must be a very special man. There are few that you would trust with your life. I envy you Senor Jake." she sighs, a bit of her melancholy shining through. She pushes her glass toward him and thinks . I thought that I had found the one whom I could trust with my life, but once again I find myself alone.

Jake pours her another double shot of bourbon. "In some ways I am a lucky man, I will not deny it. I have never really considered whether I should be envied or not." Jake shrugs. "We make our own luck in many ways. Your time will come, Senorita. Do not relinquish the moments that have made it all worth while along the way." Jake holds up the glass, turning it this way and that before inhaling its aroma. He then takes a sip. "Do not miss out on the small jewels that come your way. There is much to enjoy that is missed if you smother them in your troubles and worries."

"Once again, you surprise me with your sound advice. I have always made my own luck and my own way. and as for worries, I never really cared enough about anyone to worry about them, until I came to this town that is. You are right I should appreciate what I have. For now I will appreciate you and this fine bourbon that you have so generously shared with me." she raises her glass. "To you, Jake. You are a rare jewel and I shall treasure your friendship always."  She drains her glass and clumsily stands to leave. Without thinking about where she is going, she finds her way to Nanuet’s grove, wraps her cloak about her and falls asleep.

Jake accepts the toast silently but with a friendly smile. He stands when she does, but she staggers out of the saloon without saying good night. He follows her to the doorway and is puzzled when she does not turn for home. He silently follows her to her destination. "You are a lucky man," he mutters to himself. He contemplates rousing her, and taking her to her home where she will be safer than our here in the open. 

He reasons that the night is warm and she has her cloak. He remembers the night that she stood by him when he searched the streets of Promise City looking for Ruby. He also remembers, though vaguely so, his finding his own drunken sanctuary at their special place when he thought Ruby was leaving. Jake sighs and walks quickly back towards the saloon. He retrieves the nearly empty bottle of bourbon and a blanket. Returning to the edge of the grove he slowly sips his bourbon, enjoying the warm summer night and the stars above. He watches over Minerva, certain that she would do the same for him. "Besides," He says quietly to himself, "it is not Silver Jake Cook that must rise early for Sunday services."

Hours go by with Jake sitting on the blanket, his back to a slim tree.  While he stares at Senorita Florencia's sleeping form during the dark Arizona night, Jake has plenty of time to think.  

He imagined his wedding ceremony.  He imagined himself married.  Both images made him uncomfortable.  He remembered Fifi Lafarge mocking him.  He imagined Mattie mocking him.  He remembered the words that Rachel used, "You are not fit to be married to any woman."  What did she know.  What did she know?  He remembered Emily and her short brown hair.  He imagined what she would say.  He remembered Clara Beth and her dimpled checks.  He imagined what she would say.  He recalled Florence, Miriam, Yvette and Brandy; each time imagining what they would say.  He relived the visit with Katherine in his house and the discomfort he felt.  Was it just still new and strange to have his own home or was there something more.  Home reminds him of marriage, family and a steady job.  He grimaces in spite of himself.

_I came very close to seducing the priestess.  Did I stop because I like her?  NO, when did I seduce women I did not like?  Did I stop because my friend Nanuet is in love with her?  Maybe, but he may not be coming back.  If he is in love with her why did he leave?  No this is not about Minerva or Nanuet. Did I stop because I promised Ruby to be true?  Yes of course that is why I stopped.  So that is the truth of it, I stopped not because I did not want to seduce the priestess but because I gave my word to Ruby.  

I am a fool.  I love Ruby, do I not?  She makes me happy.  No, unlike many of the wayward that find themselves in Promise City, Jake Cook was happy when he arrived.  I did not come here seeking redemption or happiness or to run away from grief.  I came here like I came to dozens of other towns.  I came to steal a living for a time, seduce the women that I could, live large, and then flee to another town when I was discovered.  Yet she thrills me like no other.  Yes that is it, those things that make up Ruby call to me like a siren song.  I am helpless in her power.  She also frustrates me like no other, causes me to abandon my senses and behave in erratic ways like no other, and induces me to gleefully bind myself in ways I never thought possible.  Yet I am unwilling to make the final binding.  Listen to me, I say Ruby does this and Ruby does that.  It is not Ruby West that is the problem, this is really about Jake.  

I was terrified to open the letter from Ruby, afraid that it said she was not coming back.  Or was I?  Was part of me hoping that she would finally come to her senses and be rid of Silver Jake Cook.  Yes, I must admit it, part of me wants her to do the inevitable and admit this will not last and put an end to it.  Why?  It is because I do not want to be the one that breaks my promise and breaks her heart.  Yet I know I will.  There are days when I am strong, but there are also days when I am weak.  No, I can be strong.  Will I be strong every day?  If I can be so strong why do I sit here and wonder about seducing the priestess?  No, I did not come here to seduce her.  I came her to protect a friend.  That is true, that is why I came.  If things had been different and the priestess not rushed from the saloon would I have seduced her?  If Fifi had snuck in late after everyone was gone, what then?  If I encountered Mattie while on a trip away from home, would I deny her?  What about that slightly plump young woman I bought the perfume from in Tucson, did I not stare over long at her generous figure even while buying presents for Ruby?  There was the maid in the hotel in Thomaswell, even amidst the confusion and fear of vampires I found time to flirt with her, to wonder if there was an open room or linen closet nearby.  I am still a scoundrel and saloon rat at heart.  

She tells me of her undying love, that her every thought is about me and all I can do is fret.  Her grandmother is married to a man that reminds her of me.  Married!  We can talk more about serious stuff when she gets back.  Serious stuff?  It make me want to head for Mexico and disappear for a time.  Ruby West deserves better than that, she deserves better than Jake Cooke.

Did I lie to her?  No, I believed it when I said it.  Are ties that bind, ties that strangle and suffocate?  No, I will suffocate without Ruby.  No, she has been gone for quite some time now, I have not suffocated.  I am a fool if I think I will ever find another like Ruby West.  Yet, what have I wrought?  I could have married her, I could present her with her childhood ring and I have done neither. Why?  _

Bereft of an answer he passes the night letting his mind continue to wander, and curses himself for only bringing a nearly empty bottle of bourbon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-one, “Minerva’s Dreams“, Saturday June 10th, 1882, 10:30 P.M. *

Emily puttered across the wood floor of her very own room and opened the window. Even in her long white nightgown it was easy for her to climb onto the windowsill and sit so everything but her backside was actually outside. "Hello Diana," she said in a friendly way to the waxing moon as she dangled her legs in the air. 

The pale moonlight threw strange shadows across the ranch, far away toward the hill where she and Ellen had watched the sun set in a blaze of red, orange and purple. She had never been in such an open place at night; it was amazing to look away and away across the land and over the trees and see so many stars above that they almost blocked out the black sky. 

Deep down there was a little ache that missed her family in Chicago. It was a little lonely all alone in the large room with no one to send her to bed with kisses and wishes for sweet dreams. But there was a family here too; big and warm and wanting her. And the land was waiting too, calling for her to come roam over it and learn its secrets. 

Anyone watching outside would have seen the ghostly apparition in the window for about a quarter of an hour before it folded on itself and slipped back in the window. Emily left the window open as she climbed into the big bed and stretched out to take up as much room as she could before she fell asleep.

Across town, Chester hears the sound of several boots running in the direction of Marshall's Office. He steps towards the door to see four dwarves who he recognizes from his visit to the Last Ditch Mine in March. They looks exhausted and presumes they may have run the entire distance from their mine three miles away. 

He gestures for them to come inside and takes out a pitcher of water as they tell him what has transpired. The one named Svein has the best English and says that the Mine was just attacked. The group had just returned from the rally in town at the Comique when eight human riders with dark hoods over their heads rode up to the mine. The men blew up their supply shed with dynamite and then shot and killed both of the mules. They told Vidkin that if he didn't withdraw from the Mayor's race they'd kill his workers next time instead of just his livestock.

Chester slams his hand on the desk. "Damn them. You were right to tell me about this. Do you have a place in town to stay? It'll be harder for those riders to hassle you here than out at the mine. This can't happen if the town is going to succeed. The Marshall's going to have to hear this. Let's go." Chester leads the dwarves to Berg's home. He knocks on the door. "Mitch? It's Chester. I have some bad news."

Berg appears to have been reading in bed, as he is in his nightclothes and the oil lamp beside the bed is lit with a book beside it.  He lets in Chester and the dwarves and hears what they have to say. He says, "Okay Chet, why don't you go back to the office. It sounds like whoever it is doesn't like the slate of candidates and with you, Helen and Neil all running it is probably best if Eddie and I go check this out instead. It's entirely possible that with the ultimatum having been given the threat is passed for tonight at least, since the soonest he could potentially withdraw from the race is tomorrow." Svein translates and Vidkin says something in return. Svein says, "He states that he has no desire to withdraw. He has never backed down from a threat before." 

Berg says, "I understand but maybe this time he should seriously consider it. He may be the frontrunner but his not being able to speak either English or Spanish would still make it difficult for him to get elected. The outlaws told him to withdraw from the mayor's race, they didn't say anything about Town Council. He could be substituted for a candidate on one of the other Party's tickets and the two years on the council would give him invaluable experience and the time to enhance his linguistic skills for a serious run for mayor next time." 

Svien translates and then translates back Vidkin's comment of "He will think over what you have said." Berg says "There's actually no rush if the outlaws didn't give you a timetable. When that reporter asks you about what happened tell him what was said and say that you will make a decision by the time of Thursday's Mayoral debate. If they read that in the paper it should hold off the outlaws from further violence against your mine until then. By then we will have hopefully caught them, so it will be a moot point."

"OK. I don't agree that Mr. Vidkin should stop running for mayor. But it's not my head on the line."  Berg says, "You're right. It isn't, deputy. Go back to the office. Who knows who else our mysterious riders will be visiting tonight."   Chester nods and leaves for the office.  The night passes without any further incident. 


Without thinking about where she is going, Minerva had found her way to Nanuet’s grove, wraps her cloak about her and falls asleep. The pale round face of Diana illuminates Minerva’s struggle as she battles with her personal demons. Events that have come to pass flit through the troubled woman’s mind like the moving pictures of a nickelodeon. 

“The murder of her father. ... " I am too late....They killed him.” She feels the rage of Mars coursing through her veins as she extracts her revenge, Blood is everywhere, death is all around her. “I'm not sure how many died. It doesn't matter. I am sorry Papa.” The day she arrived in Promise City. “The gods have lead us here Luna. This is the Promised City.” 

Nanuet lying half dead in the street, she overcome with fear. She holds him in her arms and cries out. “Please do not take him from me. I cannot bear to lose him.”  The feeling of power as their gods combine their strength and channel their healing power through her.  She rises up on her knees and facing Nanuet takes his hands excitedly. “And then there is what happened when I healed you. I have never done that before! I have never felt that way before! Do you know what it means? It's meaning is NOT clear to me." 

The start of their courtship, the Goddess led us here, Nanuet, I will trust that she has her reasons, Senor but I believe that you are one of them."  Nanuet returns the smile and then speaks. "I know we are bound, if by nothing else then by fate.”  Their bonding ceremony “I love you, Nanuet.” "I feel as though I have been waiting for you all my life. It is the Fates that have brought us together, but it is love that will hold us together. “I want you to teach me the ways of love tonight, mi Amor. Will you do that?” 

"You have already shown me the ways of love Minerva, but if you are asking for me to take you to bed my love, yes, I am honored." As she dreams her breath quickens and a soft moan escapes her as she relives the ceremony. He does not flinch, and enforces his iron will, determined to be patient and gentle with his uninitiated lover. He stands perfectly still while she dips her finger in the oil and places it on his brow- “for wisdom to keep your thoughts clear; she says in a soft voice. 

His heart -“to keep it open to the love you will give and receive this night; she says with a slight tremble in her voice. and when she anoints his body on other secret places, sacred to the gods – “as a sign of their blessing and to insure their favor” he is no longer able to contain his passion. 
Images from her previous journey through the Veil of Dreams streak through her mind. 
She is standing before the dark warrior who guards the path “Why have you brought me here?” she asks. “It is time for you to choose.” He responds in a deep, yet gentle voice. 

She gazes beyond him to the right. There lies a well-trod path trampled smooth by the passage of many who have come before. She turns and studies the path to her left. It is much more treacherous, not much more than an empty streambed it is strewn with rocks and brambles and yet not so overgrown that it is impossible to navigate, She musses. Minerva raises her eyes and questioningly meets the steady gaze of the ancient eleven warrior. “It is for you to choose.” He says

Lost in sleep and unable to rouse herself from the painful memories, she engages in a tug-o’ war with the gods as they attempt to pull her spirit through the Veil of Dreams once more. She kicks off the cloak that protects her from the chill of the night and leaps up in her sleep, “I made my choice! You had no right to take him from me!” she yells out. 
Momentarily confused, she looks about to locate the source of her voice and is not surprised to see herself standing on the desert floor below shaking her fist at the heavens. 

Unlike the anger emanating from her physical being in the Arizona desert, her spirit self is overcome with sorrow as she surveys the twisting, unkempt path that the old warrior had stood before when last she visited this plane.   A soft golden light streams through the trees that surround the path and the goddess Minerva steps forward from nowhere. “It is difficult to see where the path you have chosen leads. You knew that it would be treacherous and difficult to navigate yet you chose it in spite of that warning. Would you go back now and lose all knowledge of the love that you hold so dear?” 

Sarcasm drips from the anguished woman’s tongue as she quotes Shakespeare. “It is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all? That is cold comfort, Mother.” “Do not lose faith in me, Daughter. I would not bring you to ruin.” “But why then did you bond me with him and then tear him from my side so cruelly?” “I had only just begun to understand what it means to be loved by another.” She whimpers and falls to her knees grasping the hem of the goddess gown as she pleads with the apparition. She looks up at her goddess, the torment evident in her posture and voice. “Why are you punishing me?” 

“I am not punishing you, child. What was done was done to save you. For before you came to Promise City, you had suffered a bitter loss and had chosen the dark path of destruction and despair. Only a bonding of such magnitude as the one that you shared with the elf held enough power to open your heart to the light again, to force you to live again. 

I created you in my image.” She says gently touching the priestess, face. “and have endowed you with many of my traits, but you are not a god, Minerva. You are a mortal work in progress subject to mortal faults and weaknesses. The molding of your destiny cannot be accomplished without some pain. How are you to teach love to others if you do not understand the scope and depth of its strength and sorrow, until you have lived with the burden and the joy that love endows upon it’s bearer? Until you learn to embrace each aspect of it fully, you will be incapable of serving the people whom the gods have placed in your care. You cannot preach what you do not know.” 

“I do not take pleasure in your pain.” the goddess continues, caressing the girls dark tresses. “You are young and your emotions run strong, but I promise you that it will ease with the passing of time and that you will love once again. Nanuet was your first love. He will always be a part of you and you will draw upon the lessons that he taught you, but he was not meant to be the final destination, He is the door that leads to the journey’s start. Your eyes have not yet been opened to the ONE who is meant for you. “Tears stream freely down Minerva’s face as she is both comforted and saddened by her goddess’s words. “I thought that you had abandoned me.” 

“I will never abandon you, child. You must trust me. You are destined to do great deeds but you cannot accomplish them alone. You must draw your strength from the love that surrounds you.” The goddess says pointing down to the lone man in the desert who guards Minerva’s physical being. “Trust in those that tread the path with you. The path that you have chosen. It has led you to Promise City and to your new friends for a purpose greater than yourself. Nanuet has walked the path with you for a time but he is not the path and although he has enriched your life with his presence he has also served a less obvious purpose as well. 

“The boy.” Minerva whispers, remembering the Bishop’s words. “The goddess places her hand on the young priestess shoulder and turns her around so that they are face to face. “Yes. The boy. He was sent to help heal the rift between the humans and the non-humans. The rift has widened and as a result a great evil has risen up from the darkness and is feeding upon the blood of the innocent and turning them to the dark path. The boy is special; He is part of both the human and the non-human worlds. He will aid you in your task of healing the rift and driving out the evil.” 

“Your will be done.” Minerva says as the goddess embraces her. She awakens to find herself standing in the moonlight, and falls sobbing to the ground. A final conversation with Nanuet floods through her mind and she is filled with a profound sense of relief, and a renewed sense of purpose. "Oh, I have no doubt that gods exist, Nanuet. They have placed themselves in my path even when I did not desire it… but perhaps they put these obstacles before me to strengthen my resolve."

Jake is rescued from his pensiveness when he notices that Minerva is moving. She kicks off her cloak and leaps to her feet. Jake's hand flashes to his ever present Colt and draws it, hammer back and ready to fire. However, the threat to Minerva is not apparent. Whatever she is looking towards, remains unseen by Jake. He stands, stretching muscles that have grown complacent sitting down for the first part of the evening. He strains his eyes but still does not see what she is looking at. Then she falls to her knees. 

Jake takes a few steps forward and starts to call out her name but ceases when he sees the young woman look up, as if someone were standing before her. He glances around, noticing nothing, hearing nothing. Hesitant to holster his weapon, he looks for any sign of someone or something that she may be reacting with. Again she stands, and her arms surround empty air as if someone where standing there in her embrace. Finally she falls to the ground, and her body shakes as if sobbing. 

Jake takes a few more reluctant steps towards her and pauses. Again, nothing is apparently there, with no real threat to her safety that he can ascertain he slowly lowers himself on his blanket. After a time he gently returns the hammer to the safe position and places his pistol back into its home. Dreams, he thinks, the poor woman is haunted by dreams. The dreams of a priestess are not likely the kind to be interrupted or trifled with. He suppresses a shudder and continues his vigil over her.

Minerva sits on the desert floor and cries softly for a time. Once the tears have washed away her sorrow she sits quietly upon the warm desert floor, gazing up at the softly smiling face of Diana. Her faith restored she is once again filled with feelings of joy and peace. She smiles serenely back up at the benevolent goddess and bruising the sand from her skirt stands facing her. In quick fluid movements she drops her clothes to the ground and raises her arms to the heavens displaying the gift of her beauty to those who created her as she chants in a high clear voice filled with unmistakable joy and celebration. 

Once the ceremony of thanksgiving is complete she bends down to retrieve her clothes. She slips into her skirt and unhurriedly begins to button her blouse she stops half way up as she suddenly recalls looking down from the Veil of Dreams to see a lone man sitting against a slender tree. 

Just when Jake thinks Minerva's dreams are over, and just as he begins to lose himself in his own thoughts again, she stands one more time. What is she... he thinks to himself but the thought is never completed as she quickly disrobes. "Teaches me, I should have got a front row seat," he says quietly to himself. He silently enjoys the rest of her performance. 

A smile comes to the priestess' lips as she remembers the words of her goddess. You must draw your strength from the love that surrounds you.” The goddess says pointing down to the lone man in the desert who guards Minerva’s physical being. “Trust in those that tread the path with you 

She finishes buttoning her blouse, picks up her boots and cloak and walks barefoot up the hill. "Evening, Jake. Lovely night to be out in the desert, is it not?"  "Yes. The wonderful thing about the untamed Arizona Territory is that you never know what beauties will be revealed to you in the wilderness." He has a small smile on his face and is twirling his hat on the finger of his left hand. 

Minerva grins back at him. "Si, You never know what or who you will find wandering in the desert night." She kneels and kisses his cheek. "Gracias Jake." She slips on her boots and makes her way back home.  "Pleasant dreams, Senorita."   After Minerva leaves the grove and goes back to her house, Jake makes his way home as well and finds no difficulty falling asleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-two, “Off to Church“, Sunday June 11th, 1882*

After Minerva leaves the grove and goes back to her house, Jake makes his way home as well and finds no difficulty falling asleep. Having no reason to rise early he intends to sleep late on Sunday.

At the Lazy-S Ranch, Emily was already awake when there was a soft knock on the door followed by her Uncle's voice. "Emily? Are you awake?" She yawned wide and pushed herself up. "I'm awake."  He says, "We'll have to leave early to get to church on time. There's a bit of breakfast downstairs." With another yawn Emily dragged herself out of bed and got dressed in her Sunday best blue dress. Her other clothes she put back in her bag and carried it downstairs with her to breakfast before they left for Promise City.

Emily's trunk was placed atop the stagecoach. Two horses were tied to the back, one being the horse the Ellen pointed out belonged to her father, the other being the one that Emily had ridden the night before. Emery Shaw explained that the coach would be returning to the ranch and the horses would be stabled in town for them to use whenever they wished. 

The ride to town went quickly, with Emily spending most of it looking out the window and taking in the various countryside. They reach and intersection indicating the town of Dos Cabezas is to the left and Promise City and Galeyville to the right. 

Shaw explains that Dos Cabezas is up in the mountains of the same name and was primarily a farming town populated by wood elves until most recently, when silver was found and a new mine is in the process of being established. The community now has a mix of elves, half-elves and humans. 

He explains that Galeyville is on the opposite side of the Chiricahua Mountains, a dozen miles beyond Promise City. It was once a thriving silver town but the mine played out and the town died. There are now more buildings there than people, and most of the remaining people are outlaws and drunks who view the ruins of that community as their own haven. He says there is minimum contact between the two towns due to the fact that the Apache reside in the mountains in between. 

They ride is mostly east and southeast in direction, crossing a bridge over a creek at one point. He says "That's Pine Creek, it flows into Promise City a few miles further down and is the town's main water sauce. The creek originates in the Dos Cabezas Mountains and is also fed by tributaries that start in the Chirichaua Mountains. The creek itself flows west as is the main source of irrigation for our Lazy-S ranch. It ends ten miles further west at the Bar-W ranch owned by the Shaw family." 

The road turns southward and they pass a small mountain to the left and hill to the right. The road soon reaches the community of Promise City, coming in at the northeast corner. The town is comprised of around two-hundred buildings which are mostly made of wood but several dozen of which are made of brick. 

The carriage rides down Fremont Street, which he says was named for the previous Territorial Governor. They pass a few buildings then ride through the intersection of Fremont and Sierra Streets. A fancy building with the sign "Palace Saloon is on the southwest corner of the intersection. The southeast corner has a building with a sign "Papago Cash Store" that has corral full of horses beside and behind it. 

Next on the left is a small building with the sign "Promise City Post Office" and small building on the right that says "Morand-Seawell Mining Company". It is followed by a larger building that the sign reads "Fly's Boarding House" Shaw points out a building beyond it that is the Hoover Memorial School where she will be attending classes starting the next day. 

They pass the intersection with Main Street which runs for four or five blocks west, with her seeing Pine Creek at the far end. They pass another building with a corral that reads "Bar-H Stables". They there as that is where the two horses will be boarded. Immediately south of that is "Weller's Blacksmithing". Across the street are the "Promise City Town Hall", "County Claims Office" and "Promise City Marshal's Office." 

While her Uncle Emery is taking care of the horses she sees a wood elf wearing a badge enter the Marshall's Office and a few minutes later a human wearing a badge departs heading north. The carriage resumes its journey, turning west onto South Street. She sees the "El Parador Cantina" on the southeast corner of the intersection with the "Great Western Boarding House" on the northeast corner. Three adjacent two-and-three story brick buildings run along the southern side of South Street between Fremont and Allen Streets with the signs "Rixton's Furniture", "Gilson's Bath House" and "The Comstock House". 

They stop in front of the last building where Emery says they will be staying. While Paul and Abner deal with Emily's luggage Emery escorts Emily inside and introduces her to the owners, Russell and Beatrice Lee.   Emily states, "Good morning, ma'am, sir," she said politely, still distracted by all the new sights and sounds. She was still thinking of the large grove of trees that was very close to this house, and how small the town really was. It might just be impossible to feel trapped here. As Abner and Paul brought her trunk in she added, "Thank you for letting me stay here."

Emily is shown by Bea to her room which is adjacent to her Uncle's while Russell Lee updates Emory as to what has transpired in town during the last 24 hours. Once they return downstairs he says to her, "It's almost time for church, we should be heading off." The Lees get their things to go to services as well.

Emily put her straw bonnet back on and tied the ribbons under her chin. She had little idea of the pretty way the bonnet framed her face, but she knew it hid her ears. That bothered her a little bit, but she also kind of enjoyed the idea of the shock it might cause when she removed it. "I'm ready Uncle," she said in a cheery voice and took a place next to him for the walk to the town's little church.

The walk to the church isn't far. The building itself is built to accommodate just under 100 people and nearly that amount are present. Emery says to Emily "A lot of people are here because the Territorial Bishop is running the service, others are here because they are running for office and want to be seen by the voters as religious prior to this week's debates." 

His observation is indeed correct, as most candidates for office are present. All seven candidates from each of the Integrity and Law and Order Parties are present. With Shaw's arrival all Unity Party members are present except for Manuel Escobar. The Freedom party is represented in the room by both Burton Lumley and Steve Lord and the Liberty Party is represented by both Denny Guerin and Hamilton Fisk. Shaw points out his rival for Mayor and whispers to Emily "This is the first time he's ever shown his face at a worship service."

Well that's silly," she whispered back. "He's not going to fool anybody into thinking he's been devout all this time. He'll just look like someone who blows with the breeze."   Emery replies, "He's sly like a fox though, he'll explain his presence here today being because of the Bishop."  A group of clergy arrive. In addition to the Priestess who Emery tells Emily is the town's priest the Bishop and his Aide come in followed by another male priest and a female dwarven priest. They head up to the front of the Church and motion for the congregation to be seated.

At the Marshal’s Office, Chet is relieved by Eduardo who tells him "Go and get some rest before Church. Mitch says that you, Helen and Neil should all make sure you're seen there if you want to have a chance at getting this town to vote for you. You attend regularly anyway don't you?"

Chester holds back a yawn and nods. "I'm there every week. The gods provide, so it's not a hassle to give them their due. I realize a lot of the movers and shakers in town go to church regularly, so being seen will be good. Thanks for the reminder, though. last night some masked riders threatened that dwarf who's running for mayor. They blew up his shed and killed a couple of his mules to boot." He pats Eduardo on the back. "I'll catch you later. Hope things go quietly." 

Chester slowly walks back to the Lucky Lady. He waves at people who pass by on the street. He climbs up to his room and changes into his bedclothes. It seems that no sooner than he lays his head down that it's time to get ready for services. Chester shaves and washes his face. He puts on his Sunday best and walks to the church. Clarisse is already there, so he sits in the pew next to her. "Good morning, dear."  They head off to the service. "That's an awful lot of priests for one small church," Emily whispered as they sat. Then she closed her mouth and paid attention to what was going on in the front.

Chester idly looks around, trying to tell which candidates are there. When the priests motion, he breaks off and brings his attention up front.  Bishop Costas Papandraus introduces himself as the Deputy Administrator of the Greek/Roman Church in the Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming and Utah Territories. He says that his superior has granted him full authority over matters in Arizona. 

He steps forward and states "I came here this week to meet with my priests and provide them training as we did last two months ago up north in Flagstaff. But we all received far more than each other's company, we were witness to a miracle, as Artemis, Goddess of the Hunt made her presence known to us. 

Artemis is known by many names, the Romans called her Diana. She is also known as The Great Goddess, The Lunar Virgin, The Mother of Animals, The Lady of Wild Creatures, and The Huntress. She was originally worshipped on the mountain Taffeta near Capua and in sacred forests and it is here in these mountains that she returned. She first made her presence known to us when Hilldi" 

He then gestures to the dwarf, "Was attacked by a monster up in the hills. The creature was vanquished but Hilldi was near death. Artemis was her patron deity and she had said a prayer to her prior to the hunt for this dangerous creature. Artemis appeared and saved her life. 

The next morning she appeared again, here in this very building, to make pronouncements to us all. She stated her wishes to the priests present, that Father Barnes will serve in the nearby town of Dos Cabezas, that Priestess Minerva Florencia will continue to serve here in Promise City and that my assistant Demetrius Theopopulos will travel to Athens to serve the Patriarch. She also gave instruction to myself and Elizabeth Eaton, another devoted follower of hers." Nearly every head in the room turns in the direction of Mrs. Eaton.

What kind of place have I landed in? Emily turned her head toward the lady everyone else was looking at. Maybe Diana actually heard me when I said hello last night she thought and pushed down a laugh.

Chester grimaces when the Bishop mentions what happened to Hildi. She was under my protection and she almost died. Luckily Artemis brought her back. I wonder what Mrs. Eaton's going to do that the goddess singled her out.

The Bishop continues, "She had good wishes for all of us and this community. The Goddess has blessed your town. I ask that you all do what you can to make her proud. This is an awesome responsibility and one which I can count on you to follow through on. 

During my stay here in town I have been following the newspapers and see that you have an upcoming election. The names that you have chosen for your political parties, Freedom, Integrity, Law and Order, Liberty and Unity are all great virtues. If your candidates are able to live up to the ideals that you have chosen as your party names then this will indeed be a place that you can all take great pride in."

Emily took another look around the room. None of them looked all that extraordinary, but something must have drawn the eye of Artemis here. But she was also the Mother of Animals; perhaps it wasn't only the people who drew her attention. Emily smiled. There must be a great deal out there in that countryside.



When morning came Kate dressed for work at the ranch as she was to take Austin Blake out after services. Once she was ready she and Ginnie went back to the El Parador looking for breakfast.  The place is quiet, not surprising given the previous night's festivities, as Dorita serves them up one of her usual breakfasts. Ginnie comments "A few were in here earlier but left for the church services. It's unusual to have this place to ourselves."

"I imagine those who didn't go to services are sleeping in after last night's party," Kate said. "I like it when it's quiet and we can relax with no one to bother us. Sometimes there is just too much going on. I would like to hide for about a week."  Ginnie replies, "Not this week, with the election heating up we're in for a roller-coaster week. What do you think of the planned debates?"

Kate says, "The first one will be quiet, which might be a good thing. Mrs. Barker sometimes goes overboard when she gets fired up. Without anyone to really egg her on she'll seem like the most spirited and involved person without showing her more colorful side. The other nights might have more yelling than real debate. That's unfortunate; I'd like to see what ideas some of the candidates have for the town. The candidates that can keep a positive mindset and show how they're going to help the town grow and prosper will do better than those who are just campaigning against someone else. At least I think so."

Ginnie replies, "Well Ma'am Kate, you are involved with the Unity Party and they are with all of the debates. Explain to them what needs to be done and let them take the leadership roles to keep things civil. That will show them what your party is all about."   Kate answers, "Me explain to them? My opinion hardly carries that much weight. But I suppose a word or two to Emery Shaw about keeping the debates moving and preventing those shouting matches won't hurt anything. And I've suggested it before, but a reminder about having positive goals isn't out of place either. I wish I could think of something beside trying to get the trains here."

Ginnie replies, "Shaw has some grand ideas of his own. He has in mind making Promise City the cattle capital of North America. He thinks the mining life is short-term but wants to maximize the flow of cash into the community while it lasts to create an infrastructure to sustain the town well into the next century."

"He's right about that, no mine lasts forever. No matter how successful it eventually plays out. But he'll have to be careful not to offend the miners, they're a very large part of the community here. He'll want to work out a suggestion between balancing mining, ranching, and other businesses like Von Zeppelin’s. He'll have to convince the miners that they might want to stay here after the mines are empty and enjoy what they helped build. And that there will be a place for them."

Ginnie replies, "He's a man of vision. Did you know that he was the one who came up with the name Promise City? Elton Hubbard wanted to call the town Silverbell, after his mining company. Kate Higgins suggested the name Sunset. It was Shaw who saw this not as a town but a City of great Promise and he swayed some of the other founders, including the Condon brothers, Lumley and Fisk, to name it that."  Before Kate can reply there is the sound of a loud explosion.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-three, “The Hooded Riders“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 8:15 A.M. *

There is the sound of a loud explosion and the building shakes, Kate and Ginnie hear the sound of small rocks and debris striking against the north wall and windows of the El Parador.  Kate and Ginnie stared at each for a brief moment before both were out of their chairs and moving. "We'll be back, Dorita," Kate called as they ran out the door.

From the doorway of the El Parador they see a large cloud of smoke and dust three blocks north in the direction of the Papago Cash Store. The explosion appears to have spooked the horses in the store’s corral, which have broken the fence and are now running loose in a panic

At the church Bishop Costas's speech is interrupted by the sound of the explosion from the opposite side of town. Several of the parishioners who work for the Silverbell Mining Company exclaim "That was dynamite".   "Uncle, what's happening?" Emily asked after the explosion as she watched how the other parishioners reacted.

Minerva's head shoots up at the sound of the explosions. She realizes that if she were to rush out into the street to investigate the disturbance that many of the parishioners will follow her, placing themselves in harms way.  She forces herself to smile and leads them in prayer, drawing out the sermon until the explosions can no longer be heard. 

Emery says, "Stay down Emily, you'll be safe here." He yells across the room "Helen, Chet, Mitch, let's go!" Berg tells Neil Cassidy "You cover us, this could be a distraction to draw us out."   Despite her Uncle's warning, Emily slid up to a window after the adults had run out, trying to see what was going on.  Chester exclaims, "What in Hades was that? I'm going to need to stop by the office for a shotgun. I'm not heeled. Didn't expect to need a gun at church."

Jake's plans to sleep late come to an abrupt end as his home is far closer to the source of the explosion than those at the Cantina and Church. He sits up in bed as he then hears gunfire coming from further up Fremont Street.  "Mierda. This had better be important or someone is going to pay for waking me up early. He haphazardly pulls on some trousers, grabs the Swiss rifle Shaw gave him and looks out the window in the direction of the gunfire.

Dust and smoke obscure the area. Jake discerns that the gunfire is coming from 100 feet further up the Street and the opposite side, specifically the Palace Saloon. There are three mounted riders near that Saloon each with dark hoods over their heads. The shooter is outside of the main doorway with a revolver in each hand and firing through the swinging double doors into the building. Jake sees the other two each carrying bundles of dynamite and ride west off of Fremont Street in unison towards the Palace's windows on both the north and south walls.

He drops to his knees, lays the rifle on the sill and aims at the dynamite bundle the closest man is holding. Maybe if I am lucky the other one will still blow up the Palace, he thinks darkly. He pulls off a single round.  Dynamite is a relatively unstable item but the bundle of wrapped sticks do not ignite as the bullet passes between them. It does manage to break some of the wrappings and the sticks separate, two falling to the ground beneath the horse and two remaining in the man's hands. He tosses the two in hand through the window and quickly turns the horse around to escape the lit dynamite on the ground. 

The man firing into the Palace finally stops shooting and gives a command behind him. Two riders emerge on Fremont Street heading south towards Jake, one holding a pair of lit dynamite sticks which he lobs through the window of the Morand-Seawell Mining Company. The other also has lit dynamite and continues south on Fremont.  "Enough is enough, I would have let you blow up the Palace," Jake mumbles as he quickly fires off two quick rounds, the first one at the man still holding lit dynamite and the second at the other man.

Kate exclaims, "Be careful Ginnie, those horses could run you down easily." She stepped forward, but not far out into the street and tried the standard commands commonly used by trainers, hoping some of the animals would respond to the familiar words and a firm voice.  One horse is running south along east street and reacts to Kate's command as they move northward. The horse stops a block away from them in front of the Hoover Memorial School.

Kate carefully approached the animal, trying not to spook it again. She would be better able to manage its fellows on horseback. Once she was close she took hold of its mane, hoping it would allow her to pull herself up.   As Kate and Ginnie near the horse she sees a mounted rider with a dark hood over his head exit the smoke cloud near Papago's and charge in her direction, now fifty feet away. He is holding a lit pair of dynamite sticks in one hand.

Kate took a quick look around, making sure there was no one to see her. She hid herself behind the horse and pulled her pistol, once again using firing the weapon to cover the magic missile spell that was aimed for one missile to hit each hand.

Jake's shot strikes the man in the upper chest. He falls from his horse just as the dynamite sticks on the ground ignite, finishing the job that Jake started. The remaining dynamite goes off in the three-story brick and wood structure. The windows of the first floor window all blow out and the north wall collapses, bringing down around one-third of the second and third floors and roof onto Sierra Street. A series of secondary explosions and fires follow as the remaining alcohol in the building ignite. 

Jake's shot a mere forty feet with a long-range rifle is perfect on the remaining rider, the bullet hitting the man's hood in the center of his face and he slumps over in the saddle of the horse that continues southwards, the bundle of lit dynamite falling onto the street outside of Fly's Boarding House.  Jake quickly looks about for more hooded men.

Kate’s magical missiles strike the hands of the hooded rider, causing him to drop the dynamite. Another dynamite explosion follows as Kate gets a glimpse of a large section of the Palace Saloon's roof flying skyward.   Kate focused on the man she had just hit and repeated Jakes instructions in her mind. No trick shots, squeeze, don't pull. She then fired the pistol and hoped for once that her aim would be poor enough that she would hit but not kill him.

Chester ducks as the explosions echo through the streets. People run screaming down the streets. Chester yells, "Get inside. It's not safe out here." The group reaches the Marshall's office. Eduardo is already unlocking the gun cabinet. He says, "What's going on? I heard a bunch of explosions up north." Berg says, "I don't know. We just came from the church."

Another explosion follows and more dust and smoke fills the area. Jake cannot see what just exploded but Kate can, as the single-story log building with adjacent wood and adobe house behind the Papago Cash Store goes up, the tin roof flying off, the adobe wall collapsing and the logs staying relatively intact but setting fire. The building had previously been Driscoll's Tannery and is saturated with various oils used in the tanning process, quickly becoming an inferno.

The image that follows will haunt Kate's dreams for years to come. She had prepared herself to kill a man, but instead the bullet passes through the right side of the horse's head. The animal crises out in pain and collapses onto the ground, throwing off its rider. Another hooded rider then emerges from the smoke from the newest explosion and levels his revolver towards Kate.

Not immediately seeing another masked man, Jake buckles on his Colt, grabs his duster and the rifle then runs down stairs and out the door. Standing in barefoot in the street, duster covering his bare upper body he looks back and forth for more masked men. He glances down the street towards his saloon and then all around.   

The lawman move out of the office and up Fremont Street. They see a man lying on the ground near Fly's Boarding House just as a stick of dynamite in the street goes off, showing the area with dirt and dust. Another explosion follows as the wooden building that up until now had been Bauer's Union Market and then the Morand-Seawell Mining Company explodes to splinters, the north and west walls raining down upon Fremont Street.

Jake has reached the street when the Morand-Seawell Mining Company building explodes. He sees the lawman moving from the office. No more men are immediately visible but he notices movement fifty feet to the northeast as Katherine Kale is standing near her school and pointing a gun northward to some unseen target.  Seeing the revolver pointed toward her, Kate dove for the neared cover trying to keep the horse between herself and the shooter while making the subtle gestures and muttering under breath to put up the protective armor spell.  

The shooter fires but his aim was poor and the bullet doesn't even come close. He continues to fire without really aiming as he rides up towards his fallen comrade who gets up and hops up onto the back of the second man's horse.   Jake sprints in Kate’s direction, "No good standing here protecting my house while Katherine gets blown up." While running he shoulders the rifle and draws his Colt which is easier to use while moving about.

Knowing she could stop them on her own, Kate did the next best thing. Since she had gone toward cover she was even less visible than before. Still, she tried to hide her hands as she used the mage hand spell, lifting the hood of the head of the man who'd been shooting at her.  She only gets a very brief glimpse of the man's face, as he quickly pulls the hood back over his head, but recognizes his face as that of the junior teller at the Promise City National Bank.

The horse with the two hooded men takes off to the east, using the north wall of the Hoover School as cover as one fires his gun behind, not really aiming but still putting down a field of cover fire. Jake moves forward, being careful of the shots as he nears Kate. They are then both knocked to the ground as Fly's Photo Studio explodes a mere ten feet away from them, driving splinters and other debris against them. The photography chemicals cause a large fire to follow. 

Kate looked up after the debris stopped flying, first to make sure Ginnie was alright, and then to check on Jake.   "Ow." Jake pulls himself up off the ground, holsters his Colt and moves to help Katherine get up. "We have to move away from this building fast!"   Kate sees that Ginnie managed to get inside the building.   Chester runs east along Main Street, trying to cut the riders off at the pass.

Kate let Jake pull her up, saying, "Someone has to put that fire out, it'll rip through town just like in Tombstone, and the school will be the first thing to go. Ginnie! Out of the house, that fire could spread! The gunmen are gone!"  She turned to Jake and said, "They are gone, aren't they?"   As they move away from Fly's, Jake scans around and listens. "I do not know yet."

Chester runs by Jake's house and then by Gorch Roofing behind it. He sees five hooded riders on four horses riding off to the northeast. He raises his gun to fire but has to hold his shot as Ginnie rushes out of the back door of the school building and into his line of fire. She has in her hand a lit stick of dynamite which she uses her baseball throwing arm to toss up onto the hillside fifty-five feet to the east as it explodes against the hill.

Jake spins at the sound of the latest explosion, putting himself between Katherine and the sound. His Colt is drawn before his foot hits the ground and he looks about in that direction.  Kate yelled for Ginnie again even as she looked around for the horse she had grabbed earlier to get Jake a mount if he wanted to give chase.

Chester curses loudly as he jerks his gun upward. He begins to run northward. Being on foot, he falls behind the fleeing raiders quickly. The lawman catches up to Ginnie. he gasps, "Not... a bad... throw. But next... time, watch where you're going. I almost shot you. Ma'am Kate would have had my head. By the way, do you know where she is?"

Ginnie says, "She was out front with one of their horses. I was inside when I heard the glass break and saw the dynamite stick. I didn't have anything to put the fuse out and guessed it had another thirty seconds to burn to I decided to get rid of it. Sorry about getting in your way."   Chester runs his fingers through his hair. Somewhere along the way, he lost his hat. "It's OK. I'm just glad I didn't hit you. That was some quick thinking with the dynamite. Most people would have just hit the deck. The riders are gone, so let's go find her." 

There are no more explosions that follow and the sound of hooves gets further away. The next series of sounds are those of fires, as the five buildings that had been hit with dynamite are now burning, namely Palace Saloon, Papago Cash Store, Morand-Seawell Mining Company, the former Driscoll Tannery and Fly's Photo Studio. There is also damage to west walls of both Fly's Boarding House and the Hoover School from the nearby explosions to them.

"Meirda, what a mess." Jake says out loud to no one in particular. Brushing some wood splinters out of his hair he says to Katherine, "Much as I despise Adair, he is not a likely suspect. The Palace got hit pretty bad - " He stops speaking for a second and some recognition hits him. "Hermes!" He mutters and runs off back towards his house.  "Jake! Jake, wait!" Kate yelled, but wasn't able to follow until she could see Ginnie was out of the house and well. She ran toward the back of the house looking for her girl.

They walk around the side of the school and run into Kate. Chester smiles and says, "Look who I found. She saved the school. What's going on? We heard some explosions at church."   Kate sees Ginnie standing over next to Chester. She also sees the trial of dissipating dust where the riders departed as well as dust settling by a crater on the side of the nearby hill.

Kate rushed forward and pulled Ginnie to her, holding her tight. "It's pretty obvious, Chester. Masked people throwing dynamite into businesses and the town possibly burning down is what's going on. I got a look at one of them who shot at me, the junior teller from the National Bank. You should get the deputies together and chase them down before the trail goes cold."

Chester says, "If they're the group that threatened Mr. Vidkin last night, then they're really looking for a fight. A bunch of masked riders told him to quit the race. Then they blew up his shed and killed some of his mules. If we're going to catch them, I got to go. Tell Clarisse that I'm on the job." Chester finds the other deputies and Berg. "Five riders just rode out of town. They're probably the same ones who threatened Mr. Vidkin. I heard that one of them is a teller at the National Bank. let's ride after them."

Neil says, "Not Avery, he was with us in church." Berg says, "The junior teller is Jason Snavely. We know where to find him, he boards over at the Great Western." Helen manages to grab the loose horse that had belonged to the man lying dead in the street and gestures to the brand on it's back saying "Look familiar?" It is comprised of an "N" with a loop on the upper right hand corner of the N, essentially making a "P" using the same vertical line. 

Berg says, "That's the brand of Ned Phillips, these were the horses that were rustled from the Phillip's Ranch a week ago."  Chester states, "I reckon these riders and the horse rustlers are the same, then. That'll make our job easier. Fewer outlaws to round up." 

Berg says, "Helen, Chet and Neil, go get your horses and go after the men before you loose any time. Eddie and I will take charge here, we need to make sure nobody is hurt, the Palace was occupied, possibly some of these other buildings too."   Chester says, "They picked the right time to do this. Most people were at church, so our response was slow. Helen, Neil, we better go." Chester and the others head for the stables, while Berg and Eduardo hustle to the Palace. Chester saddles Lookout quickly and climbs aboard. Helen and Neil do likewise. They meet up at the corner of Fremont and Main before riding northeast. Chester says, "Helen, do you have a six-gun I can borrow? There's no time for me to get mine?"  She hesitates for a second before saying, "OK, Chet. Don't lose it. They were a gift from Stanley."

After Chester left Kate turned finally let Ginnie go. "Would you please go back to the El Parador and let Dorita know we're both alright? You're much smarter than me, dear. I should have just gone inside and gotten cover too. We still have a home because you thought quickly. I'm going to try to find Jake. I'm sure Jeff is already getting the fire wagon, but if I see him I'll try to get him out here so our house doesn't catch fire."

As the explosions continued those in the church became more apprehensive. The marshal and deputies attending the service and Doctor Eaton hurried out the door. Once the stop the Bishop exclaims "The sounds have stopped. You parishioners should stay here until we know it is safe. We priests should go in case anyone needs to be healed." At that point they hear the bell sounding on the town's fire wagon and a number of parishioners hurry out the door, stating that they are members of the town's fire company.  Minerva motions for Nakomo to follow and calmly makes her way to the exit of the church with Luna flying in her wake. As soon as the church doors shut behind them, she and Nakomo sprint toward the smoke. 

Jake runs to his house and tosses the rifle in the front door. He then bolts towards the disastrous looking Palace Saloon thinking “I wish I had some idea what room Red occupied.”


----------



## Silver Moon

* Chapter One-hundred-twenty-four, “Rescue at the Palace“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 8:30 A.M. *

Ginnie nodded to Kate and ran off toward the El Parador, and Kate ran back inside for the bag where she kept all her first aid supplies. The Flys as well as the Seawells and Morands had likely been in church. The only place that would have bee occupied would have been the Palace. She ran down the street toward the saloon still hoping to find Jake but ready to help anyone she could.

Flames are leaping out of the spaces in the bricks where windows and doors used to be on the south and east walls of the Palace. Jake reaches the intersection of Fremont and Sierra and sees that most of the north wall is now lying in the street along with a body that has already been covered over by a blanket, the hand sticking out from under the blanket looking to be that of a female. 

A dozen first responders are already on the scene. Six are from the Morand complex's bunkhouse namely Zack Morand, Julio O'Grady, Bud Newkirk, Liam Murphy, Doug Manson and Heck Lustig. Another four are from the Double Eagle across the street, namely Clay Milford, Al Brower, Warren Watson and Hatcher Meeks. The final two are Alton Boyd and Nutley Bester, both of whom live nearby. 

They have already managed to put up a ladder to the second floor and are in the process of helping the wounded down, four women and a man already down on the street. Jake sees large craters in the floor of the burning first floor near where the hooded men had been tossed the dynamite through the windows. Lying in the center of the room is the burning body of a man that is fully on fire so beyond anybody's help. Jake now sees Pierre Jaquet and Tempel Morand are also on the scene, having already gone up the ladder to the second floor where they are each an unconscious or dead person, one being a man another a woman. 

Four blocks west the horse drawn fire wagon pulls up onto Sierra Street, the bell atop the wagon now ringing. Six people wearing metal fireman's helmets are with it. Austin Blake is guiding the horses and Jake makes out three of the others to be Jeff Mills, Judge Lacey and Kay Kaufman. 
Instead of turn east though the fire wagon turns west, heading away from the fires. Bud Newkirk exclaims, "Where in Hades are they going?" Zack Morand replies, "They're going to the foot bridge at Pine Creek a block further west, that's where the pump is installed. They need to hook up the hoses and get the pump started to draw water."

Jake nervously looks around for his friend, or for a spot that the rescuers have overlooked. If he finds none, he will assist the other in bringing out victims.  The injuries he sustained when the dynamite exploded inside Fly’s begin to individually make themselves known while he stands there looking at the burning Palace Saloon. What must be a bruise on his upper right shoulder when part of the flying building struck him is the first to speak up, followed by a tender rib on his left side undoubtedly created when he was thrown to the ground. 

He glances down and notices his left hand and wrist is lightly scraped, he guesses also due to his sudden encounter with the street. Lastly, there is a slight sharp pain in the back of his head when he turns it. Reaching back into his hair he removes a nail sized splinter of wood which seems to eliminate the sharpness of the pain. The blood that has come off his head onto his hand is already partly dried. Flicking the offending splinter to the ground he glances back to the woman’s hand that is visible from under the blanket, “It could have been worse.”

The men use a blanket to catch the two unconscious people who Pierre and Tempel drop down. Temple Morand yells down to Zack Morand, "That's it for the second floor, the stairs are gone, we'll need to use this to check the third, go get another ladder." They then pull up the ladder and position it to climb from the broken section of the second to third floors. The smoke in the building is getting thicker as they climb. 

Towards the west the firefighters are down at the bridge hooking up their hoses. Jake then sees Evan Adair, Bob Scull and Kitty Trent causally emerge from a building on the west end of town not far from the firefighters. They stop to ask firefighter Kay Kaufman something and upon hearing the answer turn east. Jake sees a shocked look on Adair's face, as the three then begin running east together in the direction of the Palace. 

Kate arrives on the scene and concludes that it is horrific. Kate looked around the now destroyed Palace Saloon and quickly averted her eyes from the blanket covered mound that had been a living, breathing person only a few minutes ago. She tried very hard not to think that this could have been the school and Ginnie, she needed to be steady now and that thought would only have her shaking. 

Instead Kate took firmer hold on her bag and waded in toward the obvious victims, looking for anyone she could help until the doctor arrived while keeping an eye on Jake. Something here had been important enough for him to leave her standing outside her house and she wanted to know what it was.

Minerva and Nakomo arrive and begin making the rounds. Working as a team they pull people a safe distance from the fires and administer first aid where necessary. Minerva turns to Nakomo, surprised not only by how adept and efficient he is but also that he is apparently healing people.

Jake then hears a "thunk" sound and peers around the corner by the western wall. He sees that a suitcase has been tossed out of a third floor window and he recognizes the case as a piece of the luggage that the Wells Fargo man was carrying for Van Horne.  "Here! Over here," Jake yells out. "Someone is at that window. The ladder is needed right there."

Out the window goes a makeshift rope tied with bed sheets. A man emerges who Jake immediately recognizes as the features of his mentor Patrick O'Brien. He is wearing an oversized nightshirt with a belt used as a makeshift sling, supporting a broken arm. He looks to be otherwise uninjured. Despite the bad arm he still manages to make his way out the window and down the sheets to the ground.   "Uh, never mind," Jake calls off the men with the ladder. 

Glancing around and seeing Katherine with her ubiquitous bandages, he waves her over. "Can you go help that man?" Jake points at the man in the night shirt and then says in a lower voice. "Ask him if he needs some of those bandages for the wounds on his face." Jake gives her a wink and then continues to watch the burning building, keeping an eye out for anyone paying any attention to the man in the long night shirt.

"Is that why you left me standing outside my house?" she said, sounding curious. "I'll take care of it Jake, but I hope I get to know why at some point." Kate hurried over to where the man stood, trying to collect his bag with his one good hand. "My friend from the Lady thought you might need some medical attention. Obviously for your arm, and perhaps your face?"   The man says in an accent that Kate places as New York or New Jersey, "That you Miss, appreciate it." He helps her cover his face, which as far as she can see doesn't have a scratch on it.

"Now let me have a look at that arm," Kate said as they moved away from the burning building. Once clear, she gently moved the sling so she could get a look at the broken limb. "If there was no one else I could try this, but there are others more qualified to fix this and do it well." She dropped her voice to a whisper. "Do you have the means to make your face presentable again?"  He replies, "Yes, I'll be moving on now. Thanks for your help." He picks up a suitcase and heads off through the alleyway to the west. 

Back at the fire, the firefighters are hauling the wagon east to the fire, unrolling spools with four firehoses as they go. While it is taking longer to get to the actual fire in Tombstone Jeff is ensuring that they will have enough water to fight it when they arrive. 

Evan Adair and his two sidekicks arrive on the street outside of the half-destroyed and burning Palace Saloon. Kitty Trent gasps when she sees the draped body on the street. Adair glances that way too but acts indifferent, the only emotion showing when he looks back at the building and exclaims "My beautiful Palace, all ruined!" Bob Scull puts a hand on his employer's shoulder and says, "We'll find out who did this. They'll be sorry, mark my words."

With the arrivals of the priests from the church and Doctor Eaton, Kate's poor services became superfluous. She took a deep breath and approached the doctor, saying, "I'll get out of the way of the professionals. I can leave my clean bandages if you think you'll need them."  

Eaton replies, "Please stay and help Katherine, you've proven before that you have the talents for nursing and are not panicked by the sight of physical injuries and risks. I know from experience that a competent untrained nurse is worth more than a dozen well-educated physicians who freeze up in the face of danger."  "Alright," Kate said with a bit of surprise plain on her face. "Call me if you need an extra set of hands anywhere, otherwise I'll keep up with the minor injuries."


The five initial firefighters, Jeff Mills, Judge Lacey, Sampson Hill, Boston Harker and Kay Kaufman arrive at the scene of the fire and are now joined by the remaining volunteer firemen, Gem Calhoun, Mathias Danboy, Coolie Fagan, Peter Lovelace, Burton Lumley, Sam Slade and Josiah Young each of whom dons their metal helmets. The only firemen not present yet are Don Hudson, Rudy Baines and Neil Cassidy, with Neil now away on Deputy duties. 

Jeff does a quick evaluation of the five burning buildings and says, "Get three of the hoses onto the Palace, one on the first floor, one on the second and the third on the back wall. Get the fourth hose over to Fremont and spray down the fire at Fly's photo studio before it spreads to either the boarding house or the school." 

Deputy Fire Marshall Judge Lacey takes charge of the Fremont Street detail, bringing Coolie Fagan and Josiah Young with him. As they head right past the burning remains of the Papago Cash Store owner Ike Sherman grabs Lacey by the lapel and yells "What in Hades are you doing? You're just going to let my place burn to the ground to help your own business?" 

Lacey pushes the man off of him and says, "You're place is beyond saving, we're trying to save the school and boarding house while we still can." "You're a selfish bastard! You want me to fail!" a distraught Sherman exclaims. Lacey replies, "I don't have time for this."  He turns his back and walks away, helping the other two firefighters with the hose. An irate Ike Sherman then pulls a small revolver from his jacket pocket and takes aim at the back of Lacey's head.

Kate's attention had been drawn when she heard Jeff direct some of the firefighters to get the fire at the photo studio under control. She had been trying not to think about her home going up in flames, but a fire wasn't something she could fight herself and Ginnie was safe at the El Parador. She happened to be looking over when Ike Sherman started his ranting and pulled his revolver. "Judge, look out!" she shouted as she picked up a piece of the rubble to throw at Sherman, hoping to knock his aim off.

Kate's rubble toss doesn't cover the distance but the same cannot be said for Deputy Eduardo Rodriguez's knife. From a distance of forty-five feet away his aim is true, with the knife skewering the palm of Ike Sherman right hand, causing him to drop the gun. Upon striking the ground the gun goes off, the bullet hitting Sherman in the leg and he drops to the ground. 

This catches the attention of the firefighters, with Lacey realizing what almost happened. The Marshal and his Deputy hurry over to Sherman and confiscate the gun. Berg tells Lacey, "I'll deal with him, go back to your jobs."   Ike Sherman is now holding his leg and howling in pain. Father Barnes comes over to assist, helping the men remove the knife from the hand and then casting a healing spell to deal with both wounds. Afterwards Berg says, "Let's get him locked up in jail, we can deal with him later. The two lawmen and the priest pick the man up and carry him. 

Some people have gathered around the body of the dead hooded rider who is still lying on the street in front of Fly's Boarding House. Berg points to three of the men and orders them to pick up the body and bring it along with them to the jail. He adds, "Keep that hood over his head, emotions are too high to have a public unveiling. We'll deal with who he was after the emergency as past."  Jake looks back to where the second dead man with the hood should be, with the intent of getting someone to call the Marshall's attention to it.
Jake sees that the second body is still in the alleyway just off from the Palace's south wall but is covered in dirt from the dynamite explosions that had gone off on the ground nearby as well as ash, fallen bricks and other debris from the Palace, essentially making it blend in to the mess so that you wouldn't know it was even there unless you knew to look.  

Jake hobbles over to Jeff Mills. "There is another body laying in the alley over there, looks to be dead." Jake points in the direction. "I need to go find my boots before I step on something and hurt my feet too. I will be back in a bit." Jeff says, "Okay," he stops the priestess Hilldi and gestures to where Jake indicated and says. "There's a body in that alley, probably dead. Check and see." Gingerly testing his head wound with his fingers for bleeding, Jake shuffles back home.   

Kate felt rather silly as her bit of rubble fell without getting hear Sherman, but with so many others around there wasn't much else she could do. She took a quick moment to be thankful for the Deputy's skills as Mr. Berg took Ike Sherman away. 

Back at the Palace, Temple Morand and Pierre Jacquet escort four people, two men and two women, to the ladders and hold them steady when they climb down to the second floor with Zack Morand helping them from there. Kate hurried over to where the four had just descended from the second floor. "Mr. Morand," she said and nodded to the younger man of that family. That they were walking was a good sign. She helped get them away from the burning building and began checking them over for injuries.  

Temple says, "We need more help up here. We think the only one still left up here is that fighter Finnegan but he's unconscious and too big for just the two of us to carry."  Adair has just been staring in shock. He snaps out of it upon hearing what Morand says. He orders Bob Scull to head up the ladder to help them, adding "And check Van Horne's room, he should still be up there too."

The fires on the back wall and second floor appear extinguished so Jeff Mills redirects one hose to help with the first floor blaze. He orders the other hose to be brought to the former Tannery building on East Street as while the southern part of that structure is clearly gone but the northern end might still be salvageable.  Hilldi returns and says the man is dead. Jeff says, "Thanks, tell the Marshal when he returns and try to keep people away from there until then." 

Up on the second floor Skull, Morand and Jaquet are using a tarp to half-carry, half-drag the unconscious body of the large pugilist Finnegan over to the north part of the building by the ladders. Several men gather below holding a blanket and the three above lower the body as far as they can and drop it the remainder of the way. 

The Bishop heads over and casts a spell to check the man's status. He says "He's swallowed a lot of smoke. If he were human he would probably be dead, but half-ogres have a much greater lung capacity." Adair exclaims "HALF-OGRE! Get that filthy thing out of my sight!" Firefighter Burton Lumley sarcastically says out loud to nobody in particular "A fine way to treat an injured employee after you've made thousands of dollars from him."
Kate looked up from stitching closed a long cut in one of the working girl's arms. Burton Lumley kept surprising her, and at the moment she felt more respect for him than she had before. Even as she kept stitching she called out, "If he doesn't need to go to the doctor's office, take him over to the Lady. Once I'm not needed here anymore I'll go over and keep an eye on him."

The Bishop says, "Let me try a healing spell to stabilize him first." He casts the spell which emits a golden-colored glow with him placing his hands over the fighter's chest and neck. Bud Newkirk rides up with a wagon from Morand Cartage to load him in.   

Back in his house, Jake hangs the duster on a peg and puts the Vetterli back in its spot in the cabinet. He quickly cleans the cut on the back of his head in the wash basin before donning a shirt. His rib complains a little again while he is pulling on his boots, but he decides it is more important to be out and about. Something else interesting may happen and he does not wish to miss Adair's public misery. Finishing by placing his knife into his right boot, derringer inside the back of his belt, hat on his head and a quick wiggle of the Colt in its holster he returns to the action in the streets.

Jake returns to the scene on Fremont Street just as Marshal Berg and Deputy Rodriguez are returning and Hilldi points out the other body to the two of them. They head over in that direction.  The firefighters aren't even attempting to extinguish the fires at the Papago Cash Store and Morand-Seawell Mining, both of those buildings almost completely destroyed. Instead they are focused on the Palace and the northern half of the building behind Morand-Seawell, both of which might be repairable but will take a considerable amount of work to do so.

Jake helps here or there if someone REALLY needs it. Mostly he just wanders, keeping an eye and ear open, while nursing his tender rib.  Berg and Eduardo begin to dig the body out when the Marshal says, "This one has a hood on two!" He drafts three more passersby to help and has them accompany Eduardo back to the jail with the body. 

Jake is within earshot when Berg then goes over to the Morand Cartage group and starts to ask them questions about what transpired. Zackary explains "Me and my men were sleeping in the bunkhouse when we were woken up with the shots began followed by the Papago store being blown up. We then saw the hooded riders, one of them exchanging fire with bartender Dave Carleen who was in the doorway of the Place. Carleen got a few good shots into one of them before taking a few in the chest and falling back into the room. They then tossed in the dynamite. By that time we had grabbed a few rifles and started firing back." 

Berg asks, "So you shot down these two bodies we found?" Zack Morand says, "No, we focused on the guys near the Palace, Papago and Tannery building, they were closer. We wounded a few which is what I think prompted them to ride off. I think somebody at Fly's Boarding House got those others."   Jake does not join the conversation about who killed the hooded men, preferring to keep that to himself for now. 

Kate noted when Jake returned, but didn't approach him right away. After she was sure the four who had climbed down were taken care of she packed up her bag and found her friend.  "Has anyone taken a look at you?" she asked, seemingly oblivious to the small cuts and scrapes decorating her own face and hands.   Jake replies, “No, I figured I could wait.” Nodding around him, “It appeared to me there are others who had greater need. I might even have milked a little more sympathy since I looked hurt longer.” He gives her a slight smirk. "Mostly it is just bumps and bruises. I washed the cut on the back of my head some," he winces when his arm raises to point at that cut. "Heh, and maybe a cracked rib."

Kate walked behind him and looked at the cut on the back of his head. "Well, I can't say about the rib, but as far as the head goes you can talk to Minerva and have the easy way; otherwise I have a needle with your name on it."  She came around in front of him again, and made a show of testing the rib without really disturbing it much and spoke quietly. "Adair just found out his prize fighter is a half-ogre and tossed him out. He's unconscious right now from smoke; I told them to take him over to the Lady. It seemed like an opportunity moment, you'll have to figure out what the opportunity might be."

Jake chuckles. "Now you are thinking like me. Have a care there Katherine, you never know where that kind of behavior might lead."  "Finnegan is half ogre? Should have figured that out. He was too big and tough to be anything else." Jake rubs his chin. "Good thinking. Not sure what I will do with that but I am certain it will be interesting. Speaking of the Lucky Lady, I will have Maria get some food going for the firefighters. If you see any of your school children about, those men could likely use some water for themselves fairly soon." 

He lightly touches the back of his head again. "Needs stitches, huh?" He sighs and says, "Alright, I will attempt to be a good patient."  "Only two or three. It's not really that deep but cuts on the head tend to bleed a lot and they're hard to keep clean. As for Finnegan, I doubt you'll start having fights at the Lady, but he'd be intimidating security for your tournament." She got out a clean needle and a razor, which she didn't let Jake see. As long as she was careful no one would even be able to tell that she'd had to take a bit of hair off. No one but Jake's barber, at least. 

"I doubt we'll see the children; their parents will keep them close today. I sent Ginnie back to the El Parador after she threw that lit stick of dynamite out of our house." She swallowed against the lump in her throat. "I wish I knew whether the school was a target or only a target of opportunity. It was an odd combination of targets. The Palace, Sherman's store, Fly's photo studio..."

“I have been wondering the same thing. Was it just convenience and coincidence, did someone plan it for buildings that would cause the most damage to the town, or were certain individuals singled out? Perhaps it was some of each. Makes me mighty glad we got Hoover's liquor out of the Lady and stored in a secure brick shed out back. Um.... Rote's liquor.”

Kate laid her hand on his shoulder for a second but didn't otherwise acknowledge his slip of the tongue. "Well, I was standing outside my house and firing at one of them, so unless we find one alive I won't know if I was targeted. I got a peek at one of them, the junior teller from the national bank. So hopefully he'll come back thinking no one's the wiser and Mr. Berg can pick him up. If this is connected to everything else we've been following it would put Fisk in a suspicious light. But that doesn't sit right with me. Just yesterday Conrad was saying he thought the split between Fisk and Adair might just be a ploy."

"Clever of them to throw us off by blowing up the Palace." Jake makes a sharp intake of breath when she pushes the needle through, but does not otherwise say anything. "Just knowing it was the teller is another lead, even if he does not come back. That and the two hooded men who did not leave town alive will yield some clues for our diligent lawmen. Who knows, Conrad could be right. I do not see it though. I think there really was a falling out between those two. However unlikely it may seem, it may not be Fisk behind this particular raid either." He stiffens only slightly as she finishes the knot. "I am either overlooking some important clue that ties this all together, or it really is very simple and we are looking for subtle connections that do not exist."

Kate answers, "His observation came from the rallies last night. A lot of the same people where at the rallies for the Liberty and Freedom parties, but he said himself they might just be floating around for the free drinks. I tend to agree with the second idea. Maybe we are trying to connect things that have no connection, but I'll admit I'm lost in all this. It's like the answer is right in front of me, but so many other things are as well that I can't see what's plain. Ever since I found out Thayer's men were watching the ranch I've been trying to put everything together." She tied off the second stitch. "All finished. 

Whatever's going on, we have to figure it out. I don't want the next stick of dynamite flying into my school when Ginnie and I are both upstairs asleep."  Jake nods his agreement and then stifles a yawn. "It will not do to have my morning rest interrupted so abruptly again. Thank you for the ministrations. I think I will accidentally overhear some additional conversations out here for a short time and then head back to the saloon to check on Finnegan and set Maria to work." He carefully sets his hat upon his head tilted slightly forward. "I will be around if you have need of me."   

Kate sighed softly as Jake wandered away. Sometimes her need was just to not be alone. There was little left for her to do here. Healing magic made quick work of the seriously injured, and Doctor Eaton had quick hands as well. There were still those gathered and watching, and those who seemed uncertain where to go. Finally she decided to get a peek at her school and stop by the El Parador before going back to the Lady to tend to Finnegan.  Jake goes back to wandering for a short time, eyes and ears alert to whatever he can learn.  When he thinks there is nothing more to learn he walks to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-five, “Hiring Finnegan“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 9:30 A.M. *

Once the sounds of gunfire had stopped Emily went away from the windows and sat back down. The sounds of the fire wagon and the smells of burning wood were too familiar. She wanted to get out of this claustrophobic room but she didn't know anything about this town or where she could go. Instead she sat alone on the pew and waited for her Uncle to come back.

A mile away the three deputies manage to find the trail that the outlaws rode, which begins to the northeast then merges with the main road. That makes it harder to follow given all of the other tracks on the road but with Chester's skill they manage. They continue on a mile further as the road then curves westward. A mile later it is at the stagecoach bridge over the Pine Creek and the tracks end. The deputies conclude that they rode in the creek itself from that point to hide their tracks. 

The deputies have no way of knowing if from here they went northeast up into the Dos Cabezas Mountains or southwest. Neil points out that the southern path has a major fork in another two-thirds mile, as the leg of the river that flows through town merges with it there and then continues westward for several miles to the ranches. He says, "It'll be faster to ride on the banks of the creek than through it, so if they aren't to that fork yet we might be able to head them off." Helen says, "Good idea, assuming they went southward. What do you think Chet?"

Chester checks his shotgun and borrowed revolver again. He looks up and says, "If they're local, their base is near town. Let's go south. How hard are we going to try to take them alive? Who knows how many people they killed with the dynamite. I won't be sad if these riders get what's coming to them." He pauses. "We better hurry if we're going to catch them."

They soon reach the point where the creek forks, finding no evidence of the riders. Helen says, "Damn, they must have gone the other way, up into the mountains." Neil says, "It would be foolish for us to try to follow them that way, they've got a good lead on us and also the high ground, we could walk into an ambush. Let's just follow the creek back to town." 

They get around 200 yards when they notice a spot where it appears that two horses recently stepped out of the water. Chester checks for tracks and concludes that a wagon with two horses was recently there, with evidence of footprints of a man having waited with the wagon and the riders of the two horses having climbed off. The horse tracks then return to the water with slightly less impression in the sand, indicating they were carrying less weight on return. The wagon tracks proceed along the creek in the direction of town.

Chester says, "Well, well, well. What do we have here?" He looks up from the tracks. "Looks like our riders split up. Two of them came this way and met up with a two-horse wagon. Then at least one of them dismounted and probably boarded the wagon. They all went back towards town. Are we ready?"  

Jake arrives back at the Lucky Lady and he inspects the place for damage. He also instructs Maria to get Thom and have the two of them bring some water around for the firefighters. Let them know you will be bringing them some food courtesy of the Lucky Lady as soon as they would like some, or they can just stop in.  When Maria is gone, Jake helps himself to a whiskey, "Purely for medicinal purposes," and waits for the big fighter Finnegan to wake.

The firefighters continue for another hour, being grateful will Maria brings them some food and beverages. Chumbley is running around interviewing people and Kate hears Jeff Mills tell him, "This would have been another Tombstone fire if it wasn't for Pine Creek. Having a large amount of available water makes all the difference. The canvas and rubber hoses cost quite a bit but are worth every penny, I'm glad that we bought as many as we did." 

Once the fires are out Mitchell Berg, Bob Scull, Deacon McCoy and undertaker Dick Lester tour the Palace together looking for casualties. The very burnt body on the first floor belongs to bartender Dave Carleen, with a quick check indicating that it was multiple gunshot wounds that he died of rather than the fire.   The only other casualty was the harlot named Sara MacBridger whose body had been out on the street and long since removed to Lester's Funeral Parlor. Her room had been on the second floor directly above the place on the north wall where the dynamited had gone off, with that section of floor above also having collapsed downward. 

Kate arrives at the place just as Finnegan is regaining consciousness in a room up on the second floor. The tall bald with red eyebrows and a few freckles on his face exclaims loud enough for Kate and Jake to hear "Huh...where am I? How did I get here?"  Kate poured a glass of water and walked over to the bed. "You're in the Lucky Lady, there was a fire at the Palace this morning. We had the men who brought you out bring you here to rest, you swallowed a lot of smoke. Can you drink this?" she asked, holding out the glass.

He drinks the glass down in one gulp. He then sits up and says, "Thanks. I'd better be heading back to the Palace, the boss will be looking for me."  Jake looks to Katherine, shrugs and points a quick finger at her.  "There really isn't any Palace left to go back to," Kate said gently. "Mr. Adair is aware that you are here, and I don't believe he expects to see you again soon. 

The Bishop tended to you outside, and he mentioned that had you been fully human rather than half-ogre you would not have survived. Mr. Adair then, ah, terminated your employment. I told the men to bring you here and we would care for you. Your lungs will need time to recuperate and pushing yourself will just put you back in bed for longer. I suggest you stay and rest for a while. We can have breakfast brought up if you like."

"Yes, take your time Mr. Finnegan," Jake adds smoothly, "you had a very close call. You were a lucky fellow today to make it out alive. If you find that you are unexpectedly in need of employment, there are those in town who do not give a rats tail about a person's parents. I can only speak for myself, but I judge on deeds not appearances." 

Jake strokes his beard and feigns to be contemplating, "Now that I think about it, we could use a stout fellow for the poker tournament and the preparations leading up to it. That would certainly solve one of my problems and prevent you from having to listen to Mr. Adair tell you in person that he no longer desires you as an employee."

Finnegan lets out a long stream of explicative, apparently not concerned about the presence of a woman. He then exclaims. "Lowsy no-good Priests sticking their noses in where they don't belong" followed by a few choice words about the priest's parentage.   He then seems to calm a bit and looks back up to Jake, "I'm no half-ogre, only a quarter, there hasn't ever been a half-ogre with skin this fair plus the red hair and freckles, all I got from my maternal grandparent was the physique and strength. My dad was a noted Irishman boxer in New York City, he always kept my mixed heritage a secret. Worked well financially for us up until now."

Jake exclaims, "Whole, half, quarter, makes no difference to me. Ah, but it is a tough break for your livelihood, sir, that I will grant you. What will you do now? Go back to Adair and attempt to convince him to take you back? For a while he is without a saloon and may have no need of you in any case. Perhaps you can move on where they do not know you, and start up the boxing bit again? If you decide to stay on in Promise City, either because you like it here or just need to raise the money to travel, we should talk. If we can determine that there is trust between us, I could use an imposing figure like you." Jake then adds, "Oh, and I would not mention that you and I spoke about employment to Adair if you decide to beg him for your job back. For some reason that fellow does not like me and that would not improve your chances."

Finnegan replies, "I've got several hundred saved up in the bank so I could move on if I wanted. But word will spread fast about my mixed blood, that's how things like that work. No way that Adair would ever hire me back, he'll see this whole thing as me making him look foolish. As for trust, that never seemed to be much of an issue with you before. You trust and keep that Tony Lucky on your payroll and he and Adair are good buddies. He's over at the Palace once a week getting a free roll-in-the-hay in exchange for telling Adair about the goings on around here."

Kate shot a glance over at Jake. "I don't know why I'm surprised.   Jake exclaims, "No, Mr. Finnegan, I do not trust Tony Lucky. Though I believed he had more sense than that." Jake grits his teeth, not sure if he is angrier at Tony Lucky or himself for not leaving the two bit gambler to rot in jail. 

"Since you have already provided me some value I am ready to offer you a job, let me make one thing clear. I will trust and respect you as long as you do the same, and I expect that you will keep our confidences better than that Tony Lucky does. I in turn, will keep yours. If you need a place to stay, you can have a room here. To start with you will join the staff as door security, making the same as the others. You rest up. Maria will bring you up something to eat a little later on. Tonight, I will introduce you to the others. All that is left to do for now is to tell me that you would like to join the family that is the Lucky Lady."

Finnegan says, "Well, thank you Sir Mr. Cook, I accept your generous offer." He looks around the sparsely furnished room he is in and says, "As for a place to stay, this room will work fine. If the Palace is as destroyed as you indicated I'll have to buy all new things anyway so it's not like I have a lot of things to store."  She turned to Finnegan and said, "I'm not sure how much of the Palace the firefighter's managed to spare, you could have a few things that aren't ruined."

Kate says, “Well, unless Tony has been sneaking around and listening at doorways Tony Lucky doesn't know anything worth passing on anyway."   Finnegan replies, "He knows more than you realize. Lately he's been telling Adair about the big fight that you had Mr. Cook with Miss. West, which caused her to walk out on you and go back to her family in Ohio. And Lucky also knows about you conspiring with Al Brower to put Austin Blake out of business, plus you blackmailing Darla Peacock into selling her place and playing here instead. Lucky is a very observant person." 

Kate broke out laughing. "Jake, I think we'd better keep Mr. Lucky on the payroll, much as I'd like to see him out on the street. Either he really is just that big an imbecile, or he's talking you up for some reason of his own. I think he's just an imbecile." 

Jake waits until after Katherine and the big boxer finish speaking and then says, "It is Jake, if you are going to be one of us get used to calling me Jake. What do you like being called besides 'Iron Fist'?" He replies, "Adair just called me Finnegan. My first name is actually Timothy, my Pa called me Tim." Jake nods, "Well, I am not your Pa, but I will call you Tim, Alright? Now rest up." 

He leaves Katherine to finish speaking with him if she cares to. Going down the stairs Jake hold his hand on his painful rib to minimized the motion. He moves the hand clear before he is in view of the main room down stairs. Picking up his half finished glass of medicinal whiskey, he takes a seat in the far corner of the room.  He mumbles to himself, "Damn that Tony Lucky." With a sigh he continues, "Never cry over spilled milk -- it could’ve been whiskey." He begins contemplating what he will do about the troublesome Mr. Lucky.

Kate ran downstairs and gathered some odds and ends from the kitchen and carried a tray up to the boxer. She told him she'd be back in a little while to collect it and encouraged him to get some sleep. 

Minerva and Nakomo, make their way through the streets, Nakomo bandaging and Minerva praying over those who have died. When they are not longer needed Nakomo goes home. An exhausted Minerva makes her way over to the Lucky Lady. She walks in and sees Jake sitting in a corner nursing a glass of whisky. "Hola, Jake. You don't look very good."

"Heh, thanks." He grimaces only slightly and contains his laugh. "I am never at my best when after only a pitiful amount of rest I am awoken by very loud noises." He sips at the whiskey. "That and Fly's photography building was so impolite as to explode onto us just as Katherine and I were 
standing next to it."  When Kate came back downstairs Minerva was sitting at a table with Jake. She went into the kitchen and got a few bits to nibble on for herself and joined them. "I'm just glad the school was polite enough not to follow suit."

Minerva looks at him with a crooked grin. "Hmmm, Not a morning person, are you?" She notes his grimace. "Are you hurt?"  "Katherine here," Jake points his thumb towards her, "used her sewing skills to put my head back together. Outside of that, I am afraid I will be skipping dance contests for a little while, I am nursing a sore rib from being dashed to the ground in the explosion. I am doubly glad Mr. Finnegan is not the maudlin kind. I do not believe I would have survived an appreciative hug over offering him employment."

"Mr. Who?" Oh, Never mind" she say shaking her head. "Stand up and let me see where it hurts." She pulls him from is chair and examines his ribs. She concentrates and he can feel a warmth emanating from her fingers.   

Kate explains, "The star fighter from the Palace is upstairs recuperating. Adair found out he wasn't entirely human and fired him. We thought it might be good to get him in here. And since he told us Tony Lucky has been Adair's informant in exchange for female services it's already paid off." Kate chuckled again at that. "He got a long wrong and makes us sound a lot more vicious than we are."  Minerva chuckles.” That seems to happen quite a bit where Jake is concerned. I am sure that Senor Adair's star attraction will be treated much better here. "

Jake says, "Our Mr. Lucky is indeed a troublesome sort. Whether he is intentionally giving Adair wrong information, making up information just to get his reward, or really believes he is providing the inside information on us, it is a problem. I am not the forgiving kind to those who betray me, especially when I have extended my help and trust. However, I do not wish Adair to know that his former employee is telling us anything. So for now I wait. Be careful what Tony hears. I will look for other clever ways of discovering that Tony is dealing with the enemy." A dark look crosses Jake's face. "Or even better, let Adair discover that Tony Lucky has been playing him." The look passes, "The biggest danger might be that Adair has more confidence than he ought. Who knows what actions that misinformation might give credence."

Kate says, "He could be used to feed false information to Adair, although I'm not sure what we could want to feed him. If I'd known what he was up to, I would have told you about the little fight he and I had when he was in jail, not that it was important. Of course, if Adair were to discover Lucky's information is false he'd have to question almost every plan he has. But now that Adair doesn't even have a saloon, things should change quite a few things."   

"Yes, we could send Adair false information that way. That works only once though." Jake lightly shifts his body back and forth and discovers that Minerva has made the pain in his ribs go away. "I suggest we leave that alone for now, keeping our options open." 

The deputies manage to follow the trail of the wheels all the way back to town and into Drover's Livery. The wooden floor of the barn makes it difficult to distinguish exactly which of the nine wagons inside the livery stable the tracks belong to. Nobody from the livery is around nor is there anybody to ask, as they are all down the street either fighting or watching the fire.

Chester says, "That's a fine how do you do. We'll have to ask Mr. Blake about who these wagons belong to. Hopefully we can narrow it down that way. Looks like we can't do much more here. Let's meet up with Mitch and see if they caught any of the riders. I hope no one got hurt, but from the explosions we heard, that's not likely."   After Chester spoke with Marshall Berg, he went back to the Lucky Lady. He sees the others and asks, "Are you all OK? I'm glad they didn't hit this place."    Jake looks up as Chester enters the saloon.  "Hi Chet. None of us were hurt seriously, we were lucky. I am pleased as well that they did not make it this far. Did you learn anything?"

Minerva turns to Chester and pulls out a seat for him, she rises and goes to the bar and orders food for all of them and brings back an empty glass which she fills with the bottle that Jake is drinking from. "Hair of the dog," she says to him.   "Hair of the Dog.." Minerva says and raises the amber glass to take a sip, but before the medicinal liquid reaches her lips she freezes causing the glass to slip from her fingers and shatter.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-six, “Nanuet’s Return“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 9:30 A.M. * 

It was mid-morning on Sunday, any hope of the Yavapai warrior making the service at the church was gone.  His wolf companion Maska loped lazily besides the chestnut skinned man who smiled broadly at the prospect that he would be back home today.  That was the one realization he had while he was gone, that Promise City was home. And it was where he belonged. 

Suddenly his daydream was shattered with the sound of an explosion. It was definitely far off, but in the direction of Promise City no doubt. He spurred his mount on and called to the wolf and together they surged forward towards the sound of destruction.  When he arrived Nanuet was shocked to see the devastation. He wandered the streets looking for Minerva, Jake, Ruby, Kate, Chester, anyone he knew. It seemed that by the time he arrived only the cleanup was left. Nanuet did what little was left that he could do and headed towards the house he shared with Minerva. 

Once he entered the familiar building he found his cousin Nakoma, asleep at the table, obviously exhausted. In any other circumstances he would have let the young half-elf sleep, but he had to find Minerva. He shook his cousin by the shoulder, waking him.  "Nakomo, wake up... wake up, it's Nanuet. I'm back home, where is Minerva, is she OK? What happened here?"

"Huh?" Nakomo raises his head and rubs his soot covered face. "What do..." His eyes grow wide and he gives a loud whoop as he leaps up from his chair and hugs Nanuet. "Cousin! you're back!" 
The boy then says, "Minerva?" He looks about the room. "I guess she isn't back yet. She said that she was heading over to the Lucky Lady to check on Miss Katherine and Jake. Oh, She is going to be so happy to see you. A lot has happened! The goddess Diana told her that you were not coming back! Looks like the gods don't know everything." He grins and hugs him one more time."

Nanuet hugs his cousin back. "Well I guess the gods don't know everything now do they." he says, his voice less dreary than it was a few seconds ago. "You'll have to tell me what happened around here soon, but for now I have to head to the Lucky Lady and see the others, assuming that the gang will have gathered there. You look like you need more rest but you are more than welcome to come along if you like." 

With that Nanuet heads briskly out the door and walks with purpose towards the familiar saloon, his heart pounding in his chest. He practically bursts into the door and immediately begins scanning the room for his friends, looking for familiar faces.

"Hair of the Dog.." Minerva says from across the room as she raises the amber glass to take a sip.   Chester takes a glass and says. "Good for what ails you. Here's mud in your eye."   But before the medicinal liquid reaches her lips she sees who is standing in the doorway.  She freezes, causing the glass to slip from her fingers and shatter. With a shout she leaps up and runs toward the swinging doors of the saloon and leaps into Nanuet's arms. "Oh my gods! Oh, my gods! You came back!" she repeats over and over while showering him with kisses.

Nanuet catches Minerva in his arms and is overwhelmed by her affections. He takes a moment to soak it all in before speaking. "Of course I came back, did you doubt that I would be back? I did what I had to do and I returned. Promise City is my home now, this is where I return to when my work is finished. This is home."  Nanuet scans the room looking at his other friends and acknowledges them all with a smile and a nod. "Yes, this is home."

"Damn woman cannot even hold onto a glass, full of whiskey too." Jake grouses good naturedly. "Some folks have no respect at all for how hard it is to run a saloon." He watches quietly almost wistfully as the two greet each other and then finally says to Chet and Katherine, "See? There is proof; life is one fool thing after another where as love is two fool things after each other."   "Not always," Kate said, trying not to wonder how Conrad could have slept through all the noise and whether he had sought her out at all. "But in this case it seems to be true." 

"Welcome back, Indian." Jake says without standing. "It is a pleasure to see you again. I had a feeling you were too stubborn and ornery to chase away that easy."   Nanuet responds to Jake, "Glad to be back white man. I never intended to be gone long, just had some things I needed to take care of. Glad to see you haven't lost your wit and charm." Kate says, "I'll get another plate, or maybe two. Who knows what he's been eating the last few weeks."   

Minerva exclaims, "I did not doubt that you would return when you could, Mi amor.." She stands but keeps hold of his hand. "Come and sit. We are about to eat. You can tell us of your travels and we will tell you what has been happening while you were away."   Nanuet says, "I have a better idea, how about you and I get reacquainted with one another and worry about telling stories another time? Would that be too rude? It's not that I am uninterested about hearing the news, but I did miss you... uhh... very much." Nanuet's face turns crimson as he realizes that the more he speaks the worse he is making the situation. He waits awkwardly for Minerva's reply.

Minerva's eyes glitter at his bold remark. "Oh, my. Where is my patient elf?" she teases. No, not rude, perhaps just a bit naughty." she grins. "I have missed you too. "she whispers in his ear. "But where shall we go? My house is currently filled with priests and the grove is not very secluded in the middle of the day. Perhaps we could go for a ride?"

"Full of priests? I guess I was in such shock over the mess in town I didn't even notice. The grove is not the most secret place during the day that is true, a ride would be in order." Nanuet excuses himself and Minerva, apologizing for leaving them so quickly but promises to catch up with everybody soon.

The interruption over, Chester picks up the conversation where he left off, "We followed the riders out of town. They tried to hide their tracks in Pine Creek, but we picked up a couple sets of tracks headed downstream. Looks like they met up with a wagon, which led us to Drover's Livery. Problem is that there were 9 wagons there. How bad does the damage look? Tombstone bad?"    

Kate replies, "No, the firefighter's managed to get everything under control before anything could spread. I'll have to go over to Drover's later myself, I was supposed to take Mr. Blake out to the ranch today. He might be able to tell you who the wagons belong to."

Chester takes the glass again and makes his previous toast, "Good for what ails you. Here's mud in your eye."  But before he downs the drink this time it is Helen Barker who charges into the Lady's side entrance and says, "There you are! No time for drinking Chet, there's work to do. Mitch wants to see us over in his office! We've got a pair of bodies to unmask!"

Chet sorrowfully puts down the glass. He says to the others, "Duty calls. I'll have to take you up on that drink later, Minerva." He calls to Helen, "I'm coming. Two bodies, eh? Reckon the riders didn't figure on people fighting back." He follows Helen back to the office. "What's up, Mitch? Helen says we have a couple masked bodies."

Mitch says, "Yeah, but first we have to take care of our visitor," gesturing to Ike Sherman who is in the cell.   Berg says, "Look Ike, I'm a reasonable man and understand that with your business up in flames you weren't thinking rationally. I'm going to have Neil walk you over to Doc's Office and patch you up. I'll be keeping your gun. Have your attorney drop by later and we can discuss whether charges are warranted or not." Sherman looks like he wants to say something in response but keeps it to himself and says, "Fine Berg." 

Cassidy unlocks the cell and takes the Papago Cash Store owner out. He returns later saying, "The Doc will get to him soon once he finishes fixing Leslie Hutton's arm." At Chet and Eddie's confused looks he adds, "One of the girls from the Palace." 

Berg says, "Okay, we found two bodies. One was on Fremont in front of Fly's, looks like somebody kept him from blowing up the boarding house. The other was over by the Palace's south wall. It appears he was his own killer, dropped some of the dynamite he meant to toss into the window and it blew up at his feet. Good thing too or the south wall would and gone up like the north one did and the whole place would have collapsed. 

Anyway, I had them both brought here and locked in the cell that Ike wasn't in, figured we'd want to keep this unveiling a private matter until we could investigate further. No point in having folks jump to conclusions and start up their own lynch mob after these guy's friends, some of whom might actually be innocent."  The deputies wince at the mention of a lynch mob. Chester says, "After what happened last time, I don't blame you. Is there enough left of them to look at? Getting blown up is messy business."

Berg says, "One got shredded pretty good but his dead horse shielded him from some of it. The hood looks to be intact so what's beneath it should be. The other body looks intact. Let's have a look at our visitors."  They unlock the cell and head inside. They start with the managled one, removing the hood. "Never seen him before," Helen says. "Me neither," Berg adds. Cassidy says, "I have, I don't remember his name but I cut some timber near a farm he was on around twelve miles southwest of here." Eddie says, "That's it. He's Hawkins....Kansas Clem Hawkins. Raises hogs and wheat." Berg says, "Okay, his was one of the farms that opted not to join the town."   

They go to the other one and pull off the hood. The face is in rough shape, having been managled by a bullet but he is clearly recognizable to all present. Berg declares, "Carson Block, one of the three remaining ranchers of the Crazy-Eight." Neil asks, "Anybody what to take bets that the other two might have been riders too?" Berg says, "And they would be Clifford Allman and Ken Wagner."

"That's a sucker bet. What would possess to blow up the town like this? Threatening someone not to run in an election is one thing." Chester waves his arm around. "This is a whole different ball of wax. I say we pay the Crazy Eight a visit. And not so openly as before."  Berg says, "Good idea, take one of the other deputies with you. I should probably head out to the Hawkins ranch with another deputy. The fifth should stay here in town following up any other leads. How would you suggest we split up Marshall-to-be?"

Chester smiles, "Don't get ahead of yourself there, Marshall. Helen do you want to come with me to the Crazy Eight? Seeing you there will make them think twice of shooting at us. By the way, here's your gun back. It is a work of art."  Helen says she'll go get her horse. Neil says he'll stay in town, as Berg may need Eddie to track out a the Hawkins farm.

"I'll meet you out front. We'll have to go loaded for bear, just to keep a lid on things." Chester says to Berg, "Keep an eye out for Snavely. He might not know that people have seen his face under that hood."   Cassidy says he'll follow up on the junior bank teller.  Helen and Chet get their horses and ride out to the Crazy-8 Ranch.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-seven, “Short rides out of town“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 10:30 A.M. * 

Emery Shaw returns after being gone around an hour. He briefly describes what has transpired and explains that he will be busy for the next few hours. He asks Beatrice and Russell Lee to take Emily back with them to the Comstock House.   "I could help, Uncle," Emily said, not wanting to be shut up inside a building all day. "I can heal a little, and I could help round up the horses that got away and take care of them."

He replies, "The Priests have tended to the wounded and the ranchers have rounded up the horses Dear. What I have to deal with is just election politics issues. There is a debate tonight and also a rally for my political party. Go and get some lunch with the Lees and I will come by and get you later."

Emily couldn't quite keep the disappointed look from her face, although she tried. "Lunch would be good, I suppose." And afterward I can tell them I'm tired and maybe get outside to where those trees were.  Her face brightened a bit. "Church here isn't nearly as boring as Chicago."  Emery Shaw replies, "Well, this wasn't the typical service. We usually don't have the regional High Priest in attendance and services usually don't end with the town being blown up." 

She goes with the Lees back to the Comstock House, where she is introduced to three of the other boarders, Matt Coogan, Dean Fryberg and Earl Hogan. Hogan is a older man who is said to be the Chief Clerk at the Silverbell Mining Company, the town's largest employer. Coogan and Fryberg are younger and work at the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter which is owned by the Silverbell Mining Company.

Emily got settled in the chair Mrs. Lee led her to and smiled cheerily at them. "Hello, I guess we're going to be neighbors for a while. Mrs. Lee said she has just the nicest set of people at her place and it looks like she was telling the truth."  

A few blocks away, Manuel Gonzales and Conrad Booth then charge into the Lucky Lady in unison from the front door/, a look of concern on both of their faces. Conrad rushes over to Kate and exclaims "Kate, we just heard what happened! Are you alright?"  "A few cuts and scrapes is all," Kate said, leaning forward and putting her arms around him. "I should have stayed in the El Parador, but if Ginnie and I hadn't gone over the school would be gone. Ginnie told you I was alright, didn't she?" She detached herself from Conrad and kissed her teacher on the cheek. "I guess I wasn't paranoid."

Gonzales says, "No, you weren't. I'm sorry that I wasn't around to help, Conrad and I were out-of-town on an errand. It looks like a lot of those buildings are gone, I'm glad your school wasn't one of them."   Kate says, "I'm just glad Ginnie and I weren't... weren't in the house and unaware. 
You can't always be here, Grandfather, waiting for some horrible thing to happen. I'm glad you're here now. They rode through town during services wearing hoods over their heads. I got a look at one of them, the junior teller from the National Bank." 

She hugged Mr. Gonzales again and then went and leaned against Conrad. "I've just been trying to hold myself together. I suppose it will all hit me later."  Gonzales says, "The junior teller? Have you told anyone?"   She says, "Chester and Jake. Jake was nearby when I saw him, and he was with Ginnie and I when Fly's photo studio blew. There are a couple of bodies as well, so we'll know how some of his compatriates were soon." 

Booth says, "Isn't that interesting, one of them was Jason Snavely? And his boss the senior teller just happens to be running for Mayor! Does that strike you as an interesting coincidence?"  Kate answers, "I don't know. I don't see how this can help Derrik Avery, but I don't know him well. How does this help anyone?"

Gonzales says, "Candidate intimidation. Some of the dwarven miners stopped by the El Parador late last night. They had a visit from these hooded riders too, who killed their mules and blew up the storage shed. They told Vidkin to withdraw from the mayor's race, that next time it will be people instead of just property. Chumbley's paper will print that today. If you apply that same message to the owners of the buildings damaged today that would be another six candidates threatened, with the most damage to one of the party headquarters."

Kate asks, "So you think they went after the school just because I was outside defending it? I'm not a candidate, and although I'm involved in the elections I'm certainly not important in them."  Conrad says, "Ginnie says you were shooting at them. That could be incentive enough to go after you."   Gonzales says, "Well, this is just speculation. It's not getting us anywhere. You told Chet so he'll let the Marshall know and the lawman can then investigate further."

Kate nodded. "Yes. I have to learn not to run toward gunfire. Most people run away. I'm sure the Marshall's will do far better than we with our guessing.  What errand were the two of you off running this morning?"   They exchange glances and Conrad says, "I'll tell you later. What have you got planned for today Kate, since you've already filled your daily quota of shooting at outlaws."   "And they say women like to keep secrets," Kate said lightly. "I'm supposed to take Austin Blake out to the ranch today if he still wants to go. I need some way to sell my horses and his livery seemed sensible. I'll probably stop by the Lady afterward and see if there is any news on some other matters of concern. After that I don't believe I have anything else."   

Conrad says, "Let's go check with Blake. He is one of the firefighters but Mills seems to be getting things under control now. ""Alright," Kate said, glad to not be going anywhere alone. "In a moment."  She walked over to her teacher and hugged him again. "I'm glad you're here. I think I need some quiet study time with you in the next few days. I always feel better when you're around. Between you and Dorita, please keep an eye on Ginnie." 

She let go and went back to Conrad. "Alright, let's go to Drover's and see if Mr. Blake is back." The two walked together the short distance to the livery and went inside looking for the owner.  They find Austin Blake and his two stablehands busy securing several of the horses that had previously been stabled at the Papago Cash Store's corral.   "I'm afraid it's been a rather busy moning, Mr. Blake," Kate said as they came in. She patted one of the horses noses and spoke soothingly to the animal. "I thought I should stop by and see if you were still interested in looking over the ranch today."

Austin replies, "I'll have to take a raincheck on that Mrs. Kale. This whole fire has thrown off my schedule. We're still hosting the Unity Party rally tonight at Drovers and tomorrow night Vera has her big debate and I should help her prepare for that. Why don't we plan on heading out there on Tuesday after you get out of school?"  

She says, "I thought that might be the case; tuesday sounds just fine. I'll see you at the rally tonight. I hope the rest of your day is far less eventful than its beginning." Kate took a quick look around the livery, trying to see if any of the horses looked as if they had recently been out, beside those collected from the cash store.    One riding horse and two draft horses appear to have been ridden today.

"Mr. Blake?" Kate said curiously as she moved toward the animals. "Did anyone take any of your horses out today? These three look like they've already had some exercise. If they were out during all that chaos they might need some extra attention."   

Austin Blake replies, "Duncan Frye took a horse out this morning to ride. Not sure about the draft animals, do you know Trevor?" he asks one of the hands. The young man says, "They were taken early this morning by that man in the dark suit who you knew. The tall thin one. He used the black and tan wagon." Blake tells Kate, "Oh, okay, that would be Mr. Shackelton."

She had to focus in order not to stiffen in anger. "I would have thought Mr. Shackelton would have been at the prayer meeting with the Kings this morning, but of course it's not my business." She scratched one of the draft horses behind the ear. "We should get out of your way, I'll see you tonight.  Well, it seems I have no plans until later," Kate said lightly as she took Conrad's arm and led him out of the livery. "I should still go out to the ranch and help out since I have some time." She kept up the light talk until they were out of earshot. Her voice turned angry. "Shackelton, I should have known."   "Known what?" Conrad asks.

She kept her voice low. "Chester told us the people who did this tried to hide their tracks in Pine Creek, like we did when the Cowboy's were chasing us. He said they found wagon tracks that led them back to Drover's. It's very likely that hideous tutor and Mr. Frye were part of that attack this morning. I hope Mr. Frye being out was just a coincidence."

Conrad says, "It very easily could be. Frye makes leather saddles, harnesses, other barding, even leather riding gloves. He often gets a horse from Drover's to try them out and make sure they work correctly before selling them. Always does that riding on Sundays too, as that's the only day his store isn't open.   And for that matter, the evidence on Shakelton is only superficial too, there's nothing solid to connect him to the hooded riders. He's not even running for office."

"But he hates my school and myself with a passion. Luckily for him I'm not in law enforcement. I'll pass the information on and let the lawmen do as they will with it." Kate rubbed her forehead. "It's not even noon and I'm already exhausted."  He replies, "I know the feeling, Manuel got me up way too early this morning."   "More clues to the secret," Kate said. "I don't imagine he got a very warm reception. We were out late last night."

Conrad replies, "Well yes, but I had mentioned to Dorita about needing costumes for the play. Gonzales is a good man but despite his great intelligence he has never been a good one for keeping track of what time of day it is, must be an aspect of living such a long life.   Anyway, he took me to Brooklyn, to his friends who made you the baseball uniforms. I tell you Kate, it was so tempting, being that close to Manhattan. I wanted to head right over to the Player's Club and thank my father for agreeing to come out here, of course, I couldn't and he probably wasn't even in the city anyway as he had some errands to run before hand."

Kate says, "You'll see him soon, and it will be all the better for him coming here to you. I'm so glad for you, I know how much you want him to be part of your life, and it seems like he might want that too.  Do you have any plans for the rest of the morning? I really should go out to the ranch and help out for a while, but I don't want to be alone today."  Conrad replies, "As if I would leave your side after somebody tried to kill you? Other than a possible nap at some point so I don't fall asleep tonight at the debate you can count on my to be with you today."

Kate replies, "I'm trying very hard not to think about the whole idea that someone wanted to hurt us." Kate led him over to the El Parador where her horses were stabled. They stepped inside and got a basket from Dorita while she checked on Ginnie and made sure she was alright. A few minutes later they were on horseback and covering the distance between town and the ranch.

Meanwhile, Minerva and Nanuet mount up and ride out of town.   Nanuet leads Minerva to a quiet and secluded spot that he feels will not be watched and will be safe. Few words are exchanged as the newly reunited couple make up for lost time. After some time both lie exhausted upon a blanket that has been stretched upon the ground, neither of them making any effort to cover themselves. "I apologize for being away for longer than originally anticipated. Nakomo told me that the goddess told you I would not return. Is that true? How did she tell you?"  Minerva replies, "She appeared at the church the day after we found the vampires in the cave and told me that I should cherish your memory."   

"Vampires in the cave? Cherish my memory? Well I don't know what that is all about, but I am here and we are together again. I will do what I can to make sure things stay that way." Nanuet holds Minerva close stroking her hair gently. "I have heard a saying 'absence makes the heart grow fonder' but it only pained mine." 

Minerva turns into his embrace. "Si, I could feel my heart breaking, when when you were away, but I am glad that you were not here when we faced the vampires. I could not bear to lose you to such evil. We must continue to be very careful. They are still skulking about in the dark and I fear that we are going to have a repeat of Thomaswell. The goddess, Minerva told me that evil walks the earth and that Nakomo will help rid us of it. Diana gave him some special arrows to use under my tutelage, when the time comes. It seems that he is to be involved in this mess whether or not I wish it so ." She hugs him tightly. "I am glad that you have returned to me.. to us. Nakomo needs you too."  Nanuet continues to hold Minerva close to him for some time before suggesting that they return to town.   

Once back, Realizing that she is still covered with grime and blood from earlier in the day Minerva leaves Nanuet with the promise that she will meet him at the Lady later on and heads for home. Nanuet watches Minerva hasten off to home and decides to take some time and head back to the grove. He walks through his outdoors home and tends to several of the plants and animals. 

Nakomo meets her at the door. He has bathed and is wearing fresh garments. "Did you see him?" he grins. "He is back!" "Si, Thank the gods, He is back!" she responds with an equally foolish grin.   Nakomo pulls her into the kitchen where he has a warm meal waiting for her. He draws her a hot bath while she eats. She soaks in the tub washing away her fatigue along with the dirt while she contemplates what Nanuet's return means. She silently thanks the Goddess Minerva for guiding him back to her. 

Deputies Helen Barker and Chester Martin ride out to the Crazy-8 Ranch. As they near she asks how they should approach.   "They'll be expecting us coming from the road or the hill, so let's come from the south west. If you can, keep yourself heeled. It'll tell them we mean business."

Chester slings his rifle on his back. He draws one of his Remingtons. The pair of marshalls head for the back door. Helen stands to one side and Chester the other. He knocks loudly. "Wagner, Allman? It's Deputy Martin and Deputy Barker. Come on out with your hands up. We want to ask you some questions about the attack in town."  Chester hears a groaning noise inside. They bust down the door and see Ken Wagner lying in the bed and groaning in pain. His face a bruised and bloody pulp, one pant leg rolled up with a dagger stab in it and several fingers on his right hand bent into unnatural positions.

Chester says to Helen, "Search the house to make sure no one else is here." Helen gives him a look. He replies, "No, I'm not going to do anything to Wagner." She says, "If there's anyone here we'll find out about it." She goes to check the place out.  Chester asks Wagner, "Who did this to you? Was it Allman? Was it Block?" He bandages the stab wound with a splint made from a piece of kindling wood.

Wagner moans out the name "Earp". Helen returns to say that nobody else is in the building. She adds, "Chet, look at the bruising and the scabbing around the leg wound. These injuries are maybe eight, ten house old. He hasn't been anywhere this morning."  Chester replies, "I agree. Doesn't mean that Allman wasn't involved." He turns to Wagner. "OK, Wagner, why did Earp do this to you? What would have gotten him so mad at you to do this, yet leave you alive?"

Wagner groans and it takes him a good ten minutes to state the following: "The others rode off last night....don't know where......Earp....must have been watching the ranch.....knew I was alone......came in afterwards....wanted to know.....to know who killed Hunter and Thayer....said I didn't know....he....he didn't believe me.....tortured me all night....just left a short while ago......when the others hadn't come back yet.....said for me to warn them.....he was coming for them next.”

Chester asks, "You sure you don't know where the others rode off to? 'cause we got Block in the jail. If you don't tell us what you know about what they were up to, maybe he will."  Allman replies, "I....already told Earp....I don't know.....they stopped trusting me....when they found out.....I was working with Thayer again.......don't tell me anything any more...." 

Chester says, "So they didn't know? Hmmm. We're going to get you back to town. Doc Eaton can't come out here because a lot of people were hurt in the bombing."   He asks, “Bombing?....What...are you talking about?" 

Chester says to Helen, He's not going to be able to ride back to town and we're not leaving him here. I hope this place has a wagon and team."   She says, "There was an old wagon in the barn but the only horse is the one in the corral, which looked like a riding horse. I suppose we could secure him in the saddle. We probably should get him back in town for Doc Eaton to look at that leg wound and splint those fingers."   "Just....get...met to the Doc." 

Kate and Conrad arrive at the ranch. Flint comes walking towards them from his hillside digging machine and waves. Conrad says that he wasn't joking about the idea of needing a nap and asks if he can take a short catnap over at Kate's house.   "Go ahead my dear, that bed should get some use since you managed to keep Ginnie and I in town," she said before getting up on her tiptoes and kissing him. She slipped him they key. "Have a good rest." 

She walked over to Flint and said hello before filling him on the mornings events in town and asking if anything had happened out at the ranch lately.   Flint replies, "You could say that.....our visitor is back."  Kate states, "Did he have anything to say for himself? I hope he doesn't look on this ranch as his base of operations, we can't afford that."

Flint says, "Can't say for sure what he thinks. He rode in not long after dawn. He's sleeping over in my cave right now."   She replies, "I'll have to go talk to him later, but I'll let him rest first. Is there any ranch business? Everything has been going alright? I'm going to try to get some training time in today with the horses." She took a deep breath. "Sorry, it was a rough morning and I'm a little rattled."

Flint asks what is wrong and Kate fills him in on what has transpired in town that morning. Flint says, "That's terrible! Who do those people think they are? Earp's right in trying to rid this land of those outlaws!"  Kate says, "I don't know who they think they are, but hopefully we'll know names soon. There were a couple of bodies that should give some good leads. I'm just glad my building only suffered a broken window.  They might not have anything to do with the ones Earp's after. I can tell you this much, we're not letting them scare us into doing whatever it is they want.  

Keep a sharp eye open, Flint. We don't know if the school was a real target or not, and if I'm a target the ranch could be."  Flint replies, "Well, Earp says that those guys who were watching the ranch haven't been around in a while, so it may be safer now."  She says, "From them maybe, but with Frank Leslie thinking we're hiding him we might just have a different kind of danger. I'll let him sleep for a while and then go talk to him."

As Conrad napped Kate spent a couple hours focusing on training the horses in her care. She knew she wasn't spending nearly enough time here, but thankfully she was only enhancing the training for most of the animals rather than starting from scratch. Once she put the last horse back in the corral, she walked over to Flint's cave and went inside.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-eight, “School Registration“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 11:45 A.M. *

Flint intercepts Kate and says, "Oh no you don't, you're not going in by yourself. I don't trust that guy that much. Do you want me to go get your boyfriend up or should I accompany you?"  They see Sonoma walking over towards the cave as well.  The word "boyfriend" always made Kate cringe just a bit. It seemed to be the wrong word. "Let Conrad sleep, he'll probably just try to convince me not to go at all, and he doesn't know that much about all this." 

Kate waved at Sonoma and they held up, waiting for her. "You have the same idea I did? I'm not sure how much longer we can have this going on."  Flint replies, "Not if those Deputy Sheriffs are going to be poking around here we can't. Let's go talk to the man."   Kate nodded and walked with the others into Flint's cave. It took some time for her eyes to adjust to the cool, dark cave so she could make out Earp's form laying on the floor. She made sure to make some noise so the twitchy ex-lawman wouldn't pull at gun suspecting ambush.

Earp indeed sits up and reaches for his gun upon hearing people entering. He relaxes his gun hand when he sees who it is.  Wyatt Earp physically looks a little worse for the wear from when Kate saw him last. He has on the same dark hat and boots as before but the rest of his attire has changed. There are dark circles under his eyes and he has several days growth of beard where before he was always clean shaven except for his mustache.

Sonoma states, “Mr. Earp there are issues we need to settle and trouble we need to not have. Although the money has been very good and you have not harmed us you have protected the ranch the law is about to start looking about for you and we can not have them find you here.”

Earp says, “I’m sorry to have to come back but I needed to get some messages to the town. I had stopped by Cook’s house before dawn to pass the information on to him instead but he wasn’t home. It didn't strike me as safe to try poking around the Gay Lady looking for him, so my only alternative was to come back here to see you."  Kate replies, "Information is something we've been sorely lacking. I'd appreciate any you can give us, and I appreciate your understanding of our position."

Earp replies, "First, please get a message to Josie Marcus that Behan’s boy Buckskin Frank Leslie has been hot on my trail and it’s gotten too dangerous for her to see me around here any more. Second, I need you to get a message to the Marshals. I can’t approach them directly about this as they’d be obligated to arrest me. Berg warned me not to commit any crimes within town and I can’t relate this message without confessing to having done just that. 

As of last week there were three guys still left who had a hand in my brother Morgan’s death. One of them was Bronco Madson. A week ago I grabbed him in town when he staggered drunk out of the Palace. I took him a short distance off, avenged my brother, and buried him.  I now read in the paper Madson’s running as a candidate for Town Council with Fisk’s Liberty Party! I went back and checked the grave. It was all dug up and the body was gone. Mrs. Kale, when I finished with him he was dead-as-dead can be. I got a glimpse of him two nights ago heading in to the Liberty Party’s headquarters. He had on the same leather vest, gun belt and boots that I buried him in, I’m sure of it. 

Mrs. Kale, I’ve heard of powerful clerical magics that can bring back the recently deceased, but I don’t know why a High Priest would go to all that effort for the sake of a nobody like Madson. And if Fisk had that kind of power available to him why didn’t he use it on Hunter or Thayer instead? They’re a lot more helpful to him than Madson would be.”

Kate replies, "This had nothing to do with the gods or clerics. There are many legends that have their basis in truth, and we seem to have more than our share here in Promise City. He isn't any more alive than when you put him in that grave, but he is now a creature who will prey on the people of this town for their blood to keep his borrowed life. We slain these things before, and knew there were more here, but we didn't have any idea who they were."

Earp replies, "Please just tell the Marshall, don't be thinking about taking him on yourself. I plan to move on soon, one of Morgan's killers is Deputy Sheriff Leslie who I can't touch due to his badge. There's one more who had his hand in Morgan's killing that I won't name so as not to make you an accomplice, but I need to deal with him before I move on. 

Then there's also the matter of Warren's killers. Miss. Duprey was part of that but she's disappeared. Her teacher is still around, a French wizard named DuMont. He's working with the Cowboy Gang, doing wizard work for them. He's gone by other names before, Pierce and Murdock being two of them. He was at that farmhouse you attacked last March when your friends were kidnapped. 

Anyway, I spotted him around five or six days back out near the Beatrice Mine, teaching some magic to one of the miners. But there were too many people around for me to take them on then without having to kill everybody present and some of those miners may have been innocent."

"We'll pass it on," Kate said. "With Mr. Martin being a deputy we can usually manage to get information to the law without implicating anyone in how it was discovered. Have you learned or seen anything else odd? No matter how insignificant you think it is? A group of hooded riders blew up several buildings in town this morning, and they tried for the school. Any thing you might have seen could help discover who they were."

Earp is surprised to hear of this, as are Flint and Sonoma. Kate spends the next ten minutes describing what occurred. Earp says, "I know nothing of that. I was out at the Crazy-8 Ranch most of the night and came directly here once I found that Cook wasn't home, so didn't see any other activity. If the Papago store was destroyed is it unlikely that Fisk and his Cowboy Gang are behind it, as both of the Sherman's are running for Town Council on his party."

Kate replies, "We need to know who they were before we can figure out why. Do you have anything to tie Fisk to the Cowboy Gang? We've always suspected it but never had any real proof."   Earp says, "If I had the proof I would have arrested him long ago. It's basically guilt-by-association plus unfounded rumors. All the folks he surrounds himself with are with the Cowboy Gang, and he always seems to have more income than his attorney fees, gambling winnings and collecting rent from his property would account for."

"Thank you for the information. You can rest here a little longer, but you probably don't want to linger. Leslie thinks we're friends for some reason." Kate took a deep breath, then added, "Revenge will eat at your soul until there's nothing left if you're not careful. If you have the chance to leave this place and get on with having a life, you should do it, before you can't live with yourself anymore."  Earp replies, "I am rested enough and am ready to go now. But I would suggest that two head go to the hills both north and south of here to first guarantee that the Sheriff's or Cowboys aren't watching this ranch before I emerge from the cave."

Sonoma says, “Mr. Earp from now on I would suggest that if you "deal" with the others of your brother's killers you send them to their rest after removing their heads to make sure that they do not return. If one has risen then others may also.”   "A stake through the heart and a fire never hurt either. Flint and I will go have a look outside and try not to be too obvious about it," Kate said, then led the way back out of the cave.

Flint heads in the direction of the southern hill while Kate rides to the northern one. Once they confirm that both locations are unoccupied they give Sonoma a signal and she ushers Earp out of the cave. He saddles up his horse and rides off to the north east, tipping his hat to Kate as he goes by where she is. 

At the Crazy-8 Ranch Deputy Helen Barker uses the man's belt to cut off most of the circulation to the leg so he doesn't bleed to death on the animal. They make the best speed possible back to town, arriving early afternoon just as Doctor Eaton is finishing up with Ike Sherman.  Helen says that she will stay with Wagner. Chester goes back to the Marshall's Office where Neil Cassidy is waiting. "How did it go Chet?" Neil asks.  

The deputy replies, "Not so good. Earp tortured Ken Wagner and left him for dead. Wagner says he didn't know what the other two were up to and I believe him. Helen is with him at Doc Eaton's place. He's in bad shape. How did you and Mitch do?"  Cassidy replies, "Actually I stayed here in town. Mitch and Eddie aren't back yet. Deputy Sheriffs Leslie and Nagle stopped by a while ago. Their horses were at the Papago Corral when it got blown up and Nagle's horse was injured, they're none too happy about that. They want to know if they can help round up the responsible folks and I said we were already working on it. 

I think they're sincere about wanting to help. You may want to see if they'll go back out to the Crazy-8 and wait for Clifford Allman to return. Technically the Crazy-8 falls outside of our jurisdiction since it isn't joining the town, although since the crimes were committed in town we're without our rights to make arrests."

"They are, are they? I reckon I'll have to take them up on that offer. The deputy’s probably be out at the Papago caring for their horses. It won't hurt to have them around to make things nice and legal. Let Mitch know where Wagner is, OK?"   Neil says, "Of course, Chet. We'll find out whether or not Wagner is telling the truth. Find those riders before they do something else." Chester says, "Will do." He lights a cigarette and walks to the Papago.

Chester finds that not enough of the corral remains to keep the horses contained. A few of the firefighters are still making sure that all of the coals are extinguished. Jessie Sherman has on work gloves and a shovel going through the ruins of her store for anything salvageable. When Chester asks she tells him that the horses have been moved to Drover's and that the Sheriffs are probably at their Office on Main Street.

Chester tips his hat. "Thank you ma'am. I'm real sorry your place burned down. We're doing everything to figure out who did this." He heads for the Sheriff's office. Chester knocks on the door, calling out, "It's Deputy Marshall Martin. I heard you want to go out the Crazy-8. I'm going with you."  Leslie and Nagle ask Chester about what he found out there on his first trip.  

Chester says, "Me and Deputy Barker found Ken Wagner badly wounded in the ranch house. None of the other ranch hands were there. Wagner said he didn't know what they were up to." Chester paused. He didn't owe Wyatt Earp anything and Wagner will tell the deputies anyway. It wouldn't be a good idea to get caught in an obvious lie like that. "He also said that Wyatt Earp tortured him for information, but left before we got there." 

They agree to ride out there together and wait for the other rancher to return. They say they will be ready in twenty minutes, since they may need to wait there a while so will have to bring along some provisions. 

Chester heads back to the Marshall's Office and sees that Marshall Berg and Deputy Rodriguez have returned. He gives them a quick update. They say that they found the Kansas Clem Hawkins’s Sunset Farm to not only be deserted but it looks like the three riders with the five horses stopped by that morning after the attack on the town and gathered up anything of value there. The tracks ended at Five Mile-Creek.   Eddie also found evidence in the barn that the eight horses had been boarded there for the week since they were rustled. Neil Cassidy returns to say that Jason Snavely was just seen heading into the Great Western Boarding House where he lives.  Chester replies, "Someone better get over there. Leslie and Nagle are heading for the Crazy 8. I'd like to go with them, Mitch. We'll need a couple of us to be with them to know what they know."

Emery Shaw comes back after lunch is done and asks, "Well Emily, would you care to take a walk around the town?"   "Absolutely," she answered, jumping out of her seat. "I was afraid you'd be gone a long time and I'd be stuck inside all day." Emily grabbed her Uncle's hand and almost dragged him outside where she took a deep breath. The smell of smoke still hung in the air, but she ignored it. "Where will we go?"

Shaw brings her on a tour around. They first head west on South Street, with him pointing out the Promise City Hotel where he says, "You'll find some great home cooked meals, Mrs. Smith is quite handy in the kitchen." 

They bass the smokehouse and butcher shop which he says, "That's Rudy Baines's place. He has three kids in your school." Next on the other side of the street is a building with the sign "Arizona Territorial Office Building". Emery says, "That's where the Judge holds court." After it is a large building with the sign "Lacey's General Store". He says, "A friend of mine owns this, let's stop by and spend some money spoiling you young lady." 

They enter the thirty-by-fifty foot single-story wooden structure. It is filled with rows and rows of tables and shelves filled with merchandise. She sees a considerable amount of all types of clothing, a case full of books, and near the main counter are boxes with various types of candies. "I don't really need anything," she answered even as her eyes hungrily flew over the store full of pretty things. "I have five dresses, two pairs of shoes, and three bonnets. I wouldn't have any idea what to get."

A muscular man with a long mustache comes over to the counter. Emery says, "Emily, I would like to introduce you to my friend Judge Lacey. He is also a decorated veteran from the Civil War. Judge, this is my niece Emily, she will be staying here in town with me." "Delighted to meet you," the man says with a warm smile.  Shaw adds, "Judge Lacey is also the Deputy Fire Marshall, the second-in-command of this town's Fire Company. It was due to his efforts that the town is still standing." 

Lacey replies, "You give me far too much credit sir. It was more of a case of the foresight and training that Fire Marshall Mills has instilled in us during the last two weeks. The town fathers were so wise to build the town by a water source, I realize they did so just to service the stamping mill, but without it we would have likely now been in the same situation that Tombstone was a few weeks back."

"Well, I'm glad you were here to help put out the fire, I wouldn't want my new home to disappear just when I got here. My Pa helped fight the fire in Chicago when I was little; it's dangerous.  You have an awful nice store here. Lots of the stores in Chicago only had a few kinds of things and you had to go all over to get everything,"

Lacey replies, "I'm glad you like it young lady. This is the largest and best stocked General Store in Promise City!" He reaches into two of the boxes on the counter and says, "A butterscotch and a peppermint for the young woman. Consider them a 'welcome to Promise City' present."  She replies, "Thank you, sir, I feel welcome already. My uncle says he's going to spoil me in here, what would you recommend we spend his money on?"

Emery Shaw says, "Judge, do you still have that silver vanity set?" The store owner reaches down beneath the counter and removes a metal case, oval in shape being twelve inches on one side and eight on the other, and around two inches deep. It stands on four small silver legs. The metal has scalloped etching and designs on both the lid and sides.  He lifts up the hinged lid. Fastened to the underside of the cover is an oval mirror with white etching around the edge. The main compartment of the case has a royal-blue velvet padded area containing three silver combs of different sizes, a silver hair brush, a silver nail file and a pair of silver tweezers.

Emily was silent for a long moment, looking at the rich blue lining against the gleaming silver. Despite her many tomboyish habits, she was still a girl and had an eye for beautiful things. The mirror was better than any they'd had in her house in Chicago and the pretty face in it was a bit of a surprise. Her fingers traced the etching as she said, "Could I really have something like that, Uncle? It is awfully pretty; I would feel rich with something like that."

Emery Shaw replies, "Consider it yours my child, a memento to represent your new and free life here in the countryside. I anticipate that many of the activities you become involved with out here will be the more gender-neutral ones, riding and such. But there will also be times where you will want to be the lovely young lady that you are, and items such as this will help." He turns to Judge Lacey and says, "Wrap it up kind sir, we will be taking it." The judge wraps the case in some ivory linen and ties it with twine.

She impulsively hugged her uncle, holding on tight. "Thank you. I hope I can make you proud riding or trying to be a lady. I'm so glad you asked me to come. The next time you want to spoil me, maybe we could spoil my brothers and sisters instead and send them something?"   "That's very generous of you young lady, I'll consider it." He takes the package and the two of them walk back to the Comstock House to put it in her room. He says, "We should probably head over to the school now and see about getting you registered for classes tomorrow."

Emily was so happy at the moment that she didn't even mind the idea of school. "It's Sunday, will there be anybody at the school? I wouldn't be at school on a day I didn't have to be."  Shaw replies, "Mrs. Kale lives on the second floor of the school building, and her kitchen is in the back of the main floor, so she will probably be there."  "I don't think I'd want to live at school," Emily said, shaking her head. "But I suppose it's real easy to get to work. Get up and tumble down the stairs, eat breakfast, then walk through a door and you're there." 

They walked together toward the edge of town where the school building lay. As they got close, Emily saw a crater that had been blown into the side of a hill behind the building and the ruins of another building that used to be its neighbor. "I guess maybe we're lucky there's still a school at all."   "Indeed we are," Emery replies. He knocks on the door. They wait a few minutes and here some movement inside. The door opens. Standing on the other side is a young human girl, who Emily guesses to be around ten years old.

Emily smiled cheerily at the girl, then looked back at her Uncle hoping there might still be a reprieve on this school thing. He just nodded encouragingly at her, so she turned back to the girl and said, "My name is Emily Banks. My Uncle wants me to get registered for school. Is the teacher here?"  The girl replies, “The teachers aren't here yet but I may be able to help you. My name's Ginnie and I live here. Why don't you both come in and I can start the process, answering your questions about the school and finding out what you like so we can start to craft the specialized parts of your studies.”

"Specialized parts?" Emily asked as her uncle herded her into the room. It didn't look like any school room she'd been in before. "I guess I don't have a lot of questions other than when I'm supposed to be here. School's school, after all."   Ginnie shows them both to seats and pulls out the application and interest form that she had developed. 

Ginnie says, “School is school but here it's likely different than any school you've been to. There are three direct teacher that cover the major subject areas in levels in the mornings. Each person works at their own ability level in each area so we actually have students that may be in advanced placement for mathematics and below average in another area. Also some students are only able to attend school every once in a while because of the distance they live out of town or family issues. Everyone really works at their own pace moving on when they complete exams or are able to prove their ability  

The afternoons are set up for more focused studies for some of the kids that means intense instruction on areas that they have missed or are having trouble with, for others it means that they are exploring subjects that may be outside of the regular subjects with or without tutors.  So tell me about yourself what do you like what do you hate and do you play baseball?”

"I don't play baseball," Emily said slowly, a bit startled by the last question. "I like to be outside whenever I can. I like sitting in the tops of trees. At home I had a garden that I liked to work in and I always get on well with animals. Riding and running and being generally unladylike." She snuck a look over at her uncle when she said that. 

"There's not much I really hate in school, but most of it isn't very interesting either. Everything we read was pretty dull, I can do math I was pretty tired of practicing it, science is interesting sometimes but mostly we just read things and memorized them. That I don't like."

Ginnie states, “The teachers here aren't big on memorization for memorizations sake, although there are some things that we do need to recite but a lot of the lessons are based on "is it useful?". We have a baseball team as part of the school won our first game against the "human only" school team. The hole in the hill over there is the direct result of me learning how to pitch but that's another story for another time. 

We also have by weekly horse riding lessons and a gardening area dedicated to the school out at the ranch where we work on agriculture and using the scientific method to increase plant yield and we should have a super crop of cactus flower jam coming up. Some of the students have been working on better ways to preserve food as part of their science lessons Harvest time should make for a really interesting picnic. 

You will have to sit for placement tests but I think you'll like some of the hands on herbology lessons that we've been developing along with some of the geology and astronomy. I'm studying the astrological links between lay-line placement and standing stones on a global level and have some interesting theories. Oh we also play jump rope and work with some of the animals on the ranch too that should be something that you might like.”

"Are you sure this is a school?" Emily asked. "It sounds more like... well, not school. I would like all the work at a ranch, and getting to study herbs and agriculture. Tests don't sound like so much fun, but I suppose you always need a few of those in school. I've heard a bit about ley-lines before, but not much. Uncle didn't tell me school was like this here.  What was that about a human only school? I can't see why anyone wouldn't want to come to this school instead. Guess I'm glad I wouldn't be eligible for that school."

Ginnie replies, “It is still school and you still have to write the papers and turn in the homework but it has a more um... individual practical outlook. There are a lot of different people here and some of them still believe that only humans should be educated. We seem to get the best of all cultures here and that makes us better students. Promise City is changing and we're right in the middle of it. But because of the other school and it's attitude we've become determined to show them that we are not only as good as the human only school but can excel too. 

That is one thing your going to have to decide you only get out what you put into school and the entire place has decided that we're going to do our best to show what different people are capable of. There are a couple of things that just won't work here one is prejudice the other is not trying to do your best at whatever you do. If your planning on spending the time slacking and just getting by your not going to be happy here and I for one will give you grief and I can be really good at it. So what do you think you going to be ready to start tomorrow?”

Emily sat up straight and tucked her hair behind her decidedly pointed ears. "I don't slack. I've always had to work twice as hard to make anybody think I could do anything; I know how to work. If I wasn't going to work I wouldn't come, I'd go back to Uncle's ranch and stay with Ellen. 
I can start whatever the teacher wants me to tomorrow. Although I almost think I'd like to get the boring stuff out of the way first. I'll probably be taking tests tomorrow."

Ginnie replies, “If you are up to it and your uncle is agreeable I can have you sit the tests now ...or at least some of them and get a basic gage of what you know what, you think you know, and what your missing and need. I have the entrance exams that I made up that the school has been using as a pre-assessment. It's up to you.”

Emily resisted the urge to look longingly out the window, not wanting to give away to this girl how much she would rather do something else. "Maybe just a couple today. Uncle did you need me for anything for a while?"  He says, "Well, I was planning to head over with you to Frye's Harness Shop and Boot maker to see if he is around. His shop isn't officially open on Sunday's but he often is in his workshop in the afternoon. I wanted to see about having him make you some appropriately sized riding gear."

That was just too much to resist. "I think I'll start my working hard tomorrow. It's my first day here, after all and it's been a long time since I got to spend time with Uncle Emery, and he's going to be busy running for mayor. I'll be ready for my tests bright and early tomorrow. I can even stay late if you need me to."  She turned back to Ginnie and said, "You made up the tests? Not the teachers?"  

“Yes,” Ginnie replies. “I wrote the tests as part of my studies. I also am one of the upper level tutors and sometimes teach a class as needed. The tests were something that the school needed to work well, so I wrote them with the teachers having final say over the material that was presented. You can take the exams tomorrow as part of the school day. That's not a problem I actually wanted to go and check out what's going on in town and make sure that I don't get left out of the loop on what's happening. Sunday is one of the best gossip days there is and I have a lace project that needs finished and there is a new study out on manipulating matter with chemicals that I need to finish reading. So I'll see you tomorrow.”

"Um, okay. Sounds like you don't let grass grow under your feet. I admit, I like to keep up on gossip too, but since I'm new here it wouldn't mean anything to me anyway. With all those things going boom this morning I bet there's lots to hear.  I'll be here in the morning, thanks Ginnie. Uncle, are you ready?"   Emery Shaw replies, "Indeed I am young lady, let's go see about getting you a new riding outfit."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-twenty-nine “Afternoon Business“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 12:30 P.M. *

Maria Fuente and Michael George are busy serving a lunch when Nakomo and Minerva arrive at the Lucky Lady. There is a larger-than-usual lunch crowd present, due in part to the fact that the Lucky Lady is serving free lunch to all of the firefighters. Bishop Costas and Father Barnes are sitting together at one of the side tables.

Minerva waves to Maria and makes her way over to the Priests table. "Hola Costa, Padre Barnes. How are you faring after this morning? Have you heard any news about who is responsible?"   Costas replies, "Lots of rumors flying around, nothing I would repeat." Father Barnes says, "One thing that I've heard was that this was the hooded rider's second attack, last night they hit a dwarven mine north of town, told the mine's owner to drop out of the mayor's race or they'd be back to kill his workers." Costas adds, "Maybe today's attack was to show that their murderous threats were real."

"We must put a stop to this evil." she says vehemently. "The goddess Minerva told me that it has opened a chasm to greater evil."   Costas says, "I agree, but the Goddess Artemis has also indicated that Father Barnes needs to establish a church in the town Dos Cabezas. We'll be taking the stagecoach up there in the morning to see what we need to do there. It's only a few hours away so you would be able to call me back here if you need me for anything specific."

"You are leaving? Before we have destroyed the abominations?" she whispers in disbelief. "I have fought these creatures before, they are very strong."   Costas says, "Father Harbrace will remain, and has been joined by those other monster hunters. The Goddess indicated that the arrows given to both Harbrace and the young man here should be sufficient to the task. And if you do need me I'll only be one town away."

"I apologize for my outburst Costa. I am just upset about everything that has happened. So many people to bury tomorrow." she says sadly.  "I do not see the sense in it, but I will continue to have faith in the wisdom of the gods. I crossed into the veil of dreams last night and Minerva told me that she would not abandon me. She has returned Nanuet to me also."  He replies, "Good, I had prayed to Zeus himself for that once you indicated to me how upsetting Artemis's words were to you. I told him that for you to do the will of the Gods you needed your mortal companion back at your side for the strength and guidance that he provides to you."

She replies, "Gracias Costa. I should not have doubted you. The goddess also confirmed what you said about Nanuet bringing Nakomo to me for a purpose." she smiles at the half breed boy. "She says that he is the best of both worlds and will help heal the town.”  She shakes her head. "We have our work cut out for us. I will be relieved when these elections are over and tensions die down." She frowns when she says the word 'die' "but it is too late for some. How many bodies must we put to rest tomorrow?"

Costas says, "Only two casualties, both employees of the Palace. The riders struck when the other buildings were all empty due to the worship service. One of the dead was the bartender, who died bravely from the hooded rider's gunfire while defending the saloon. The other was a working girl who died when the wall exploded. You could get their names from the undertaker. They should be listed in today's newspaper as well."

"I will do that." she stands. "Have a safe trip Costa. I will pray for both of you."  She turns to the priest and gives a slight bow "Padre Barnes, may the gods guide and protect you."   Father Barnes replies, "How could they not? Artemis has given her blessing. I look forward to running the neighboring church to you Priestess Florencia, I suspect that we will be seeing a lot of one another in the years to come."

"It will be good to have someone to confer with, Padre Barnes. Please feel free to call upon me for assistance. If your town is anything like this one I am sure that you will need an ear to bend every now and then." she laughs. 

Soon after Nanuet heads to the Lucky Lady and sees Minerva having a discussion. He heads around the room greeting people that he had missed earlier then eventually heads over to Minerva.  She turns and smiles radiantly when she sees Nanuet approaching the table. She puts her hand in his and re-introduces him to Costa and Father Barnes.   Nanuet states, “I have heard the rumors of what happened. What other work here has to be done? Is there anything for me to do to help?”  Minerva states, "Si Nanuet, I am sure that we will need your healing and whatever other powers your gods would bless you with."

Minerva wishes the priests a good day and tells Nanuet that she will meet him for dinner before going back to the church and putting together a burial ceremony for the two unfortunate victims of hate.   Jake watches his friends come and go at the Lucky Lady, glad to have Nanuet back, and more than a little relieved that none of his friends were seriously hurt. He mills about as the fire fighters enjoy a well earned meal. The pain in his side slowly vanishes after Minerva's healing touch. 

When there is nothing left to do at the saloon, and in Jake fashion he does not truly search for any work, he takes a long route home. He stops by the church, glances about to make certain no one is watching and enters. Wasting no time he walks to the mosaic of Hermes on the wall that he commissioned. He fishes out a handful of dollar coins and dumps them in the box beneath it. He stares briefly at the box before taking several twenty dollar bills out of his wallet and adding them to the box. "Yes, I was lucky today. I am certain Minerva will make good use of the money." He turns quickly and leaves. 

Back in his home, he tosses the stained clothing in a pile. After washing and dressing again he clean his rifle and favorite Colt for good measure. He needed to think anyway. After the long silence and intense concentration he thrusts the well oiled pistol in his holster and says to himself, "That must be it. It makes no sense that Fisk would be behind this today. Sure he might want to kill Adair, but not that way. What about the others that were damaged? If it is not the one set of bad guys it must be the other. The question that remains is just who in the Vigilance Committee or Mrs. King's lackeys are involved." Jake shrugs. "That would be the lawmen to figure that out, if they can figure that out." With a grin he adds, "Not that I mind shooting Mrs. King's lackeys or Vigilance Committee members."   He takes his familiar spot on his shady front porch to pass the heat of the midday.  

Emery Shaw tells Emily “Let's go see about getting you a new riding outfit and possibly a saddle."  Emily took a deep breath then grabbed her Uncle's hand. "Riding clothes and a saddle? I'm going to be spoiled rotten."  Shaw replies, "Nonsense child, riding with clothing and saddle that is not the proper fit is good for neither the rider or horse, this isn't being spoiled, it's having the proper tools to do a job correctly." 

They walk west down Main Street, where Emily can see the various saloons in town lining the street, the Alhambra, Comique, Lucky Lady, Gay Lady, Rio Grande and Long Branch. Other buildings on the street include a gun shop, a watch and jewelry shop, a telegraph office, a cooper shop, a bank, a general store and a barber and bath shop. 

They then approach the single-story wood framed building on the northwest corner of Main and Front with the sign "Frye's Harness Shop & Bootmaker". The door has a closed sign on it but Emery goes up to it and gives a light friendly knock. A very pregnant teenage girl answers the door.  Shaw says, "Hello Angela, would Mr. Frye be home?" She turns and says, "Uncle Duncan, Mr. Shaw is here to see you." A deep baritone voice says, "Well send him in!" 

Emery and Emily enter the room. The room is filled with all types of leather goods, harnesses, boots, bridles, saddle bags, buggy whips, saddles, and leather satchels of various size. Shaw says, "Angela, Duncan, I would like to introduce you to my niece Emily. She will be coming to live here." A smile comes to the pregnant young woman's face and she says, "Welcome Emily, I think you'll like it here."

"Thank you," Emily said, her own cheery grin flashing out to respond to the friendly smile. "I think I will too. You've got everything you need in town and it's not all crowded like Chicago. I've met a lot of people today, it's nice to meet someone my own age."   Angela smiles and says "I may be a little bit older than you. I'll be turning sixteen in a few days."

"I was fifteen a few weeks ago, I call that close enough," she said and laughed. "My Uncle was telling me about the paper and that you work there, I guess that means you don't go to school. It must be interesting."  She says, "Yes, I'm a reporter. My husband Josiah is the typesetter for the newspaper. I'm fortunate that our newspaper's owner likes my reporting, she hired a live-in nanny to take care of our son Mark and also the baby once it's born, which could be any day now." 

She looks up at Shaw and says, "And Mr. Shaw, I suppose I should be interviewing you at some point. I'm planning to write up a profile of all of the Mayoral candidates." He smiles and says, "Anytime you wish Mrs. Young, and may I congratulate you on being given the opportunity to vote in the upcoming election."   She turns and sarcastically states, "No thanks to my Uncle over here!" 

Duncan Frye says, "Can I help it if I'm old fashioned! Where I come from voting is for the male humans. My Merchant's Association votes doesn't mean I love you any less Angela, just that I'm slow to change to newfangled ways! Your husband Josiah would have been able to vote either way!"  Emily interjects, "But my Ma and my stepfather don't always agree. They argue about politics all the time. And after my Pa died she didn't even have a husband who could vote. Sometimes these new fangled ideas are good ones," Emily said in a friendly kind of way. "Angela works in the town and helps keep everyone up on what's happening in it, she should have her own say."

Frye says, "Ah, you kids today! What can I do for you Emery?" He explains what he wants for Emily's clothing and also needing an appropriately sized western saddle." Angela says, "He has a saddle in stock that would do perfectly, he made it for me but I haven't been able to use it this last half-year do to my condition."  Frye says, "That's your own darned fault for becoming with child again, I thought you would have learned your lesson the last time!" 

Angela looks towards Emily and says, "Unfortunately I've inherited the worst of both worlds" as she reaches up her hands to pull back the hair over her ears, revealing mild points at the end.  She continues, "I'm only a quarter-blooded elvan, my grandmother was a Chippewa from Ohio, but one thing I'm sorry to have inherited from that side is the longer gestation period of the elves, closer to a year rather than the three-quarters of a year for human pregnancies."

Emily's smile got wider as Angela showed her ears. She'd never had a chance to have a friend who had elven blood too. "A year's a long time but you're almost there now, I can tell. I can't even imagine having a baby, I can barely take care of me! My pa was a Seneca from New York State before he came to Illinois.  Anyway, I can't take your saddle, your baby will be here any day now and then you'll want it."

She says, "No, go ahead and take it. I don't know how much time I'll have for riding, the reporter job keeps me pretty busy, plus even with the nanny I'll still be nursing the baby for the next year so wouldn't be going far anyway. Besides, when I need another saddle I'll just get my favorite Uncle to make me one!" 

Frye smiles and jokingly says, "That's right, take advantage of an old man." He then says, "You might as well look at it, it's just been gathering dust in here." They head over to the small western saddle that he referenced and see that his comment was more than a slight exaggeration, as there is not one speck of dust on the finely made work of art that is before them, which looks to have been oiled quite recently.

Emily went up to the saddle and ran her hand along the smooth, oiled leather. She'd never seen a saddle like this one, made smaller for a smaller rider. Usually ladies saddles were side-saddles. 
"This is beautiful," she said, still looking it over. "I could ride a long way on that saddle. It takes talent to make something like this."

Emery says, "Mr. Frye is quite a craftsman. We will take the saddle Mr. Frye and I am also interested in a full riding outfit for the young lady as well. That would be boots, gloves, and a coat." Frye says, "I should have gloves her size in stock, possibly even a coat as I've been working on several for those visiting elves who came for the wedding. Feet however are another matter. Life is too short to wear uncomfortable shoes. I'll have to make a mold of her feet if you have the time now and want it to be a perfect fit."  She says, "I don't know if Uncle has more plans for today, but as far as I know we have time. How do you make a mold of feet?"

Frye says "Come over here, I'll get the bucket ready". The 'bucket' is actually a pair of adjacent oval skillet-like metal pans around four inches deep and filled with sand. He adds water to make it softer and has her step into it, telling her to push down. He then takes a bucket of sand and piles sand on top of her feet, then fits some metal oval molds onto the top, pushing down the sand and the excess out. He then carefully removes the upper molds and asks Emery to lift her off the lower ones.   Emily laughed as her Uncle lifted her up, bare, sandy feet dangling above the molds. 

Frye says, "Okay, I set these out in the sun to dry. By sometime tomorrow they will be read, I'll put the pieces back together and add the plaster. By tomorrow night I'll have perfect hard plaster replicas of your feet to then build the boots for."    "That might just be the strangest thing I've ever done," she said while looking curiously at the molds. "It sure beats sitting here while you made the shoes around my actual feet."

At around 1:30 in the afternoon Jake sees the rotund form of Cornelius Van Horne approaching. The man has a cloth sling supporting his arm and a scratch across his forehead but looks to be otherwise undamaged. 

He approaches and says rather loudly in his usual Georgia drawl, "Mr. Cook, it appears that I find myself am temporarily without lodgings in this fine town. As a partial owner of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon might I inquire as to the possibility of my obtaining a room there from now until the close of the upcoming poker tournament?"

Jake sighs heavily and shakes his head. "Figures. Since you are part owner that would be within your rights to some extent. There are some open rooms though you may have to acquire some furniture. We are still working on filling them up. Pick any empty one you like, though I suspect you will want the second floor and not have to carry yourself up that extra flight each time." Jake snickers. "I will walk over and tell Maria and Michael." 

While slowly rising with his hat covering his face Jake whispers, "I was worried. Foolish of me not to know which room at the Palace you were in. Never figured I would need to know. You are a lucky weasel."  The large man whispers back, "I was trapped in my bed, part of the roof fell on me and broke my arm. It was only by transforming into my smaller self that I was able to get free. Tying together the sheets with a broken arm proved to be a challenge as well. I didn't trust my workmanship or the sheets to support Van Horne's girth so took the risk of going down with my other face. Thank you for the quick thinking with your friend Mrs. Kale." 

He then raises his voice and says, "Spent the last few hours over at the Long Branch. Had to wait what seemed like forever for Doctor Eaton to get around to checking my arm. Well Mr. Cook, I guess I'll head over to Rixton's furniture and see about purchasing myself a bed. I will come to the Lucky Lady in short order." He turns and heads back south down Fremont Street.   Jake heads over to the Lucky Lady. Most of the lunch crowd has now departed. He sees Burton Lumley sitting at one of the tables with Harry Rote and going over a beverage order.   Jake tells Maria and Michael about Mr. Van Horne moving in. He waits about doing nothing much and listens in to the conversation if there is one of any import.

Lumley concludes his business with Harry. Harry takes his order book and heads off into the kitchen. Lumley remains seated and gestures to Jake that he would like to speak to him as well. The usually well-dressed man is still attired in the same suit he wore that morning to church, but the clothing now has tatters, tears and soot all over it from fighting the fire. 

When Jake approaches Lumley says, “Mr. Cook, I wish to sign up to as a participant in this upcoming Poker Tournament of yours. I was told that for town residents not requiring lodging that the entrance fee would be $ 175 less than the out of town guests, is that correct?"  Jake replies, "Yes sir, Mr. Lumley, that is correct. Mr. Van Horne has made all the arrangements, and that is what he set. Pleased to have you join."

Lumley replies, "Looking forward to it, especially since the rumor is that you are playing instead of dealing. I haven't had a chance to play against you since that night in January when you came over to my place, and neither of us knew who the other was at that time."  He lowers his voice and says, “And I would like to apologize in advance for the behavior of some of my associates and let you know that their opinions are not my own. I have enough of my own problems at the moment without needlessly aggravating my honest competitors.”

"I have not paid my fee yet, but my intention is to play. I figured I would keep some folks guessing about it." Jake chuckles.  "Apologize in advance? I take it there is something I am about to discover that I will find less than pleasing?"

Lumley replies, “I am referring to Mr. Adair and some of the other members of the Freedom Party. I joined that Party to directly oppose the platform of the Law and Order Party. While that remains the Party’s primarily objective some the other members some have extended the party’s mandate towards opposing the other saloons in town. The feeling is that if you don’t actively support the Freedom Party you are then working against us. I want you to know that I don’t share that opinion.” 

“Adair sees the cooperation of Palace, Gay Lady, Long Branch and Alhambra to support the party as being a sufficient number of establishments to meet all the entertainment needs of this town, especially with our support of his candidacy for mayor.   As for the other saloons, the Drover’s owner a member of the Unity Party, the El Parador’s chief entertainer is running as an Independent and the Comique is openly supporting that dwarven mayoral candidate. Your place hasn’t actively taken a political position but I’m not the only one who knows you were working with the Unity Party."

Jake states, "Opposing the other saloons? What exactly does that mean?"  Lumley answers, "It means he'd like to see you other five saloons go the way of the Trail Dust, Indian Head, Silver Dollar and Peacock's. Those four establishments shutting down has helped the rest of us and Adair hopes to continue that trend. This election campaign gives him a public forum to try to build up his own saloon while putting down the others. As for your place specifically, I know he's hoping to win it away from you this upcoming weekend."

"Yes he does. Even more so now that he allowed his own place to get blown up." Jake could not resist a little smile. "Look, Lumley, I have no axe to grind with you, besides making a poor choice of partners. So I will give you a little bit of advice." Jake lowers his voice. "All those rumors you must have heard about Adair? Well they are true. The man is a cold blooded murderer, and blasted proud of it. He even tried to gun me down in a back alley some months ago, not to mention burn the Lucky Lady to the ground. 

Do not get too tangled up in him, and certainly do not cross him. He is evil to the core. For him it is not just about the money or the power but the pride. Cross him and he will be your enemy forever, biding his time waiting for each opportunity to do you harm until..." Jake pauses and gives a grim smile. "He has been a thorn in my side for some time now, and I find it particularly annoying to need to look over my shoulder because of him. That is all I will say about that. Thanks for the information. Fight the Law and Order party as you will, but have a care and do not be the cause of Adair's party becoming the power in this town. If you do, the death of this town will be owed to you are surely as the success of the merchant association is owed to you."

Lumley replies, "Well, I can't say that I agree with you there on all of those points, but everyone is entitled to their opinions Mr. Cook. I heard about the back-alley shooting, but also heard it took place after Miss. West had threatened to kill him as well and that she was with you.   On the subject of your lady friend, I’ll pass on one other warning to you. I’ve recently overheard your name come up in conversation. My saloon’s entertainer, Miss. Lafarge, views the absence of Miss. West as a chance to rectify a lost opportunity, and she’s not talking about singing.”

Jake smirks in spite of trying not too. "It is much more pleasant to worry about women interested in me than a black hearted snake in the grass trying to gun me down in a back alley. Thank you kindly for sharing."   Burton stands and says, "I look forward to the tournament this weekend sir, I will see you then if not before." He exits the saloon.   Jake starts to leave the Lucky Lady to head back home but stops deciding he really feels more comfortable here. He takes a seat in the shade of the saloon porch instead.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty “Conrad’s Anger“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 1:00 P.M. *

Once Wyatt Earp has rode away Kate rides back to the ranch she sees a now awakened Conrad Booth standing near the front of her house with a stern look on his face. With a little anger in her voice he says, "Katherine! What do you think you are you doing giving shelter to that murderer? His brother murdered your husband, he should be last person on earth who you assist, and doing so could get you killed!"

Kate slid down off the horse and tied it to the porch. "In the house," she grated quietly and walked past. Inside, she pulled off her duster and gloves and tossed them over a chair. "How do you refuse a madman, Conrad?" she said, spinning around to face him. "Once we'd even seen him, do you think any of us would still be breathing if we'd sent him packing? 

I'm not going to defend him, he's insane. But he knew nothing of what Morgan did until after his brother was dead, but he still feels the guilt. And that guilt has brought us some measure of protection from him, I'm not about to set him off in a rage. From what he said today, he won't be back here." Kate kept pacing off her angry energy, the words flying like daggers from her mouth.

Conrad pauses before replying. He says, "Katherine, I care for you, I love you, I wouldn't want to see anything bad happen to you. I know this, that man is indeed insane and any contact you have with him brings danger. What do you think he would have done if he saw me here? He knows that I gamble at the same saloon as Fisk."

She replies, "That would be why we left you peacefully sleeping in the house. You really think he doesn't know we're involved, or that he'd be surprised to see you here? He lived here, don't forget, I think he knows that you're not friendly with Fisk. Bad things happen to me every day. Some days it's just bad news, some days it's someone trying to blow up my house! The only way to make it stop would be to leave here and I'm not doing that. 

Earp won't return here again, so much the better. I'd prefer never to see him again."  Kate looked down and saw her hands starting to shake. She'd been trying to keep herself together all day and that self-control was crumbling. "You act as if I welcomed him."   Conrad replies, "Katherine, I don't know what to think! I woke up and looked outside to see Sonoma helping that killer up onto a horse, and not just any horse but one that I've seen out here many times before. What was I supposed to think?"

Kate picked up the water pitcher and tried to pour a glass, but it slipped out of her hand and shattered. "Damn it," she muttered. "I don't know, maybe that we're trying to walk a line here that doesn't get us killed by either side? That we're in a position we don't want to be in and we're making the best of it we can?"

Conrad exclaims, "Giving that murderer shelter? Giving him a horse? That's the best of it that you can? I'm starting to think you are as insane as Earp is. Well, I for one am not going to sit by and watch you and your partners throw away everything you've worked for in order to help some homicidal maniac!" Conrad stands up and marches towards the door.

Kate raises her voice sharply and replies, "He bought the horse, and he doesn't stay here. He only came here to pass on information, then left.   You're taking over my life now? You'll overthrow the decisions we've made together just because you think you're right? We don't want to help him, we just don't want to be dead. You think the law will treat any of us kindly after you tell them? Leslie's just looking for a reason to put me at the business end of a noose, and Berg's too honorable to make an exception even if he understands. You'll force us all to flee our home. If you're going to the law, this is the last time you'll ever see me.   Don't do this. Secrecy is all that's kept us safe."

Conrad raises his voice and replies, "I wasn't going to the law, do you think I'm an idiot? I'm heading back to town to inform your teacher about this. I don't have the power to protect you myself but he does, and I doubt he will just stand by and let his granddaughter and favorite student get themselves killed or imprisoned."

Kate's shoulders relaxed a bit and the angry edge left her voice. "I don't think you're an idiot, I think you're angry and scared. What makes you think my teacher doesn't already know?"  He replies, "I think that if he knew the extent of your involvement he would have already taken action to keep that murderer away from this ranch. When you regain your senses you'll realize that I am right about this. And if you don't and decide to never speak to me again, well, I can live with that content in the knowledge that my actions have kept you safe." He exits the room and heads towards the corral to get a horse.

Kate grabbed her duster and gloves and pulled them on while she followed him out the door. She leapt onto her horse still tied to the porch and pulled the reins free. Meribel felt her rider's emotions, and her steps were energetic as they rode over to the corral and waited for Conrad to be ready.   Conrad gets a horse from the corral saddled up. He starts to ride away from the ranch, a determined look on his face, without saying anything further to Kate.

Kate quickly caught up and considering passing him by and leaving him in her dust, but that wasn't the idea here. She didn't need to get there first, but she certainly wasn't letting him go "tell" on her without being there to fill in the very large holes in what he knew.   It was only a short mile back to town and they were soon riding up to the El Parador. Conrad ties his horse up to the front rail outside of the El Parador rather than putting it in the stable.

 He walks up to the bar and asks Pedro is Manuel Gonzales is around, that he needs to see him right away. Pedro pops his head into the kitchen and asks Dorita to go upstairs and get him.  Kate followed Conrad's example and tied her horse up out front. Once inside, she stood at the bottom of the stairs and waited to greet her teacher, and incidentally prevent them from talking without her present.

Manuel Gonzales arrives and notes the seriousness on both Conrad and Kate's faces. Conrad says, "I have a serious matter to discuss with you Sir, would you accompany me next door to my home?" Manuel looks towards Kate to gage the reaction on her face. Conrad adds, "This concerns the safety of your Great Granddaughter Sonoma." Gonzales takes Kate's hand and says, "Yes, we will go with you."  "Thank you, Grandfather," Kate said softly, squeezing his hand. They headed out the door together toward Conrad's house, which Kate had not entered since January when they'd put their money in his safe.   

Once the door is shut Conrad exclaims in a slightly raised voice and with no small amount of hand gestures, "Sir, Katherine took me with her out to the ranch today. I was tired due in part to our trip to Brooklyn early this morning and asked if I could take a nap. I slept for fifty-three minutes. 

When I awoke I looked out the window to see an amazing sight, namely your Great Granddaughter Sonoma escorting the fugitive Wyatt Earp out of Flint's Cave, where he had apparently been staying, and giving him one of the horses from the ranch. Thankfully I did not see a brand on that horse but I recognized it as one that I had seen there several times before and it is possible that somebody else could too. 

When I spoke to Katherine she has indicated that Earp has been there before. She does not expect him to return, but what is to stop him? He is far too dangerous a man to be assisting, especially with the new Sheriff Deputies actively engaged in looking for him. I have tried to talk some sense into Katherine about this, but she does not wish to listen."

Kate exclaims, "I did listen, I'm just not convinced doing anything different would be better. The horse belongs to Earp, he bought it for $200. And he isn't staying in the cave. Sonoma, Flint and I went together to talk to him and tell him that it wasn't safe for him or us for him to be on our land. He said he only came because he had information to pass on and couldn't find Jake. Apparently Earp's been talking to more than just myself. 

When he first came to the ranch I wasn't there, and Flint and Sonoma felt it was safer to board his horse than refuse him. We've only seen him a couple times since. And it's usually been about bringing us information rather than hiding himself. The man is unstable, whenever we see him we shoo him on as soon as possible, but we aren't going to bring his wrath down on us by making him think we might turn on him."

Conrad says nothing further. Gonzales is silent for a while and then says, "You are both correct. Bringing on the wrath of a madman would be foolish, but continuing to assist him is equally dangerous. And I would no longer trust him to not return, he is desperate and alone so will keep using the few people who have helped him in the past. I think that I should relocate to the ranch myself. Being Sonoma's Great Grandfather it would not seem odd for me to be there. 

If he should return I will make it known to him that he is putting the owners in danger and to please move on. He clearly is unaware that I am a wizard or he would have sought out myself rather than Madge last month, so he would not perceive me as a threat. But if he does refuse my request then I may have to teach him the danger of underestimating me.   As for any information he might have, if he sought out Cook before he can do so again, I have no doubt that our good Mr. Cook's instinct for self-preservation will kick in before he is in any potentially fatal danger."

Kate walked over and kissed her teacher on the forehead. "I'll warn Jake that Earp might seek him out more often, however often it was to begin with.  Up until Leslie started looking for him it seemed safe enough just to chase him off when he came around. He seemed anxious not to distress me; one of the times he came he explained that he hadn't known what Morgan had done until after his brother was dead. His guilt seemed to be enough to keep him from staying around the ranch for long. But if he is growing more desperate, as you believe, that may not hold for long.  Please don't risk yourself overmuch getting rid of him, I don't want to lose my teacher. And thank you for not screaming at me about what's already done and over."

Gonzales says with a smile, "You thank me too soon my little bird. I will obviously discuss this with Sonoma, Flint and Naki-Yai and may indeed have cause to yell at the four of you once I determine all of the facts regarding this."  Kate answers, "Perhaps, but you won't do it today, when I've already had enough to deal with." 

He turns towards Conrad and says, "And thank you sir for bringing this to my attention and for accompanying me this morning as well. I look forward to your upcoming performance as well as an opportunity to become acquainted with your sire."   Kate asks, "Are you ready to go, Grandfather? I should go change and then head over to the Lady unless you need me for anything else?"

Conrad holds the door open in silence while he wait for the two of them to depart.  She took the old elf's arm and walked out with him, saying nothing. Once they were off the porch and onto the street she said, "I'll have to stable Meribel and apparently the horse Conrad rode as well. Then I'm going over to Laurie Gilson's and over to let Jake in on what I know. I hope you won't mind if I come up later for some peace and quiet? Unless you're going to leave right away, then I guess I hope you won't mind if I hide in your rooms for a while."

Gonzales replies, "I will leave in a couple of hours, I wish to be there by the time it is dark. But it will take me a while to pack, I may be there for several days and I have a few experiments in progress that I will need to brief Ginnie on how to maintain until I return."  

"Sometimes I'm jealous of Ginnie, she gets to spend so much time with you. I'll be happy when this election business is over and everything settles down and I can focus on my own lessons. It's Sunday night so I don't have to work, maybe I'll come back out," Kate sighed. "I don't know if I could sleep in the house tonight."   The older man replies, "Whatever you decide is best, I'll find you before I leave either way." With that he leaves her to tend to the horses and heads into the El Parador.

Kate sighed and took the horses into the stable, making sure they were comfortable and had plenty to eat and drink before going back to her house to collect a clean dress. She avoided looking at the broken window. She would have to talk to the Wainwrights about getting it fixed. 

She took a long soak in one of Laurie Gilson's quiet rooms, trying to regain the self-control she'd so recently lost. Her own behavior was nothing to be proud of, but she was still rankled by her argument with Conrad. The sensible part of her knew that he was frightened for her and probably nearly as stressed as she was. The rest of her was still angry and disappointed. She'd hoped to go back into the house, have a cup of tea, and take some comfort in some quiet time alone with Conrad. Instead that source of comfort had been another attack, the worse because she had doubted the decisions herself. 

Another hour passes for Jake sitting casually on the porch until he sees a pair of women approaching, who he recognizes as Sandra Wainwright whose husband Don is one of his regular players accompanied by the actress Josephine Marcus.  Jake nods his head and touches the brim of his hat as the pair approach, "Good day to you."   Josephine says, "Good day to you Mr. Cook, may we join you? We wished to talk to you about the play."

"Certainly," Jake says with trademark broad smile but inwardly groans, "let us go inside where there are enough chairs." He leads them in thinking, _I figured that was what these women wanted. Next she is going to ask me about Ruby. Meirde._  They sit down and Josephine describes the play, how the cast has been working very hard to make it an excellent production. Sandra talks about what she has put together for musicians and the music that will be part of the play. 

Josephine then says, "I have a very big favor to ask of you. I would like to have the actors and musicians do full dress rehearsals on Wednesday and Thursday, and would like to do these at the venues where we will be performing. Would it be possible for you to close your saloon to the public for a few hours on one of those afternoons for us to rehearse there?"

"Close the saloon?" Jake gives an audible hmmmmm and then looks to Sandra for a quick second, all for show. If that is all she wants I am getting off easy. "Well it is for the good of the town. You can have Wednesday afternoon. Will you be done by five o'clock?"

Josephine says, "Oh yes, and we'll wait until your lunch crowd departs before we begin." Sandra says, "Thank you so very much for letting us have the premiere there on Friday night. While you won't be able to play poker that night you should do very well on food and drink orders. And the play will be something that your customers will be talking about for weeks."

"Yes, well, I do not think we come out ahead money wise but we are part of the town. Here and there we do our part. Sad to say some folks do not recognize that. Either that or no matter what we do it will not be enough." After Jake ends his own little bit of acting he finishes with, "Do not be worried about that just keeping working on making the play the best it can be. Good luck to you.... Errr, what do they say? Break a leg?"   Josephine says, "Yes, that is indeed the expression. Thank you Mr. Cook." The two ladies depart.

Jake sits a while longer on the porch, outward appearances that he is lazing the day away. His mind however is not relaxing. Ideas are raised and discarded, various possibilities are weighed, odds considered until finally a decidedly evil smile crosses his lips.  Rising slowly he takes a tour of the devastation around town. Outside of Seawells, he uses his singular talent of palming items to gather a bit of charcoaled wood and dirt in his handkerchief. He makes a few more stops before he finishes his tour and returns home. 

Soon he finds himself sitting at his desk, Kitty Trent's handwriting sample retrieved from the safe is laying flat in front of him. He is busily practicing her flowing script again on scrap paper, smooth lines returning to him from previous practice. When he feels he has it right, he begins on a clean sheet. 

Pleased with his work, Jake strolls over to the Marshals office. After some time Jake convinces them to show him the dead bodies. He once again employs his singular ability to palm items. This time to place the note, lightly smeared with burnt wood charcoal and dirt across the top fold that would have barely protruded, into a pocket. After shaking his head and admitting he does not know them, he brushes his hand across the pocket forcing the paper to make a slight sound. Clumsily, he attempts to remove it as if he was trying to do so unseen but with certainty he will be captured in the act.

Mitchell Berg says "What is that you have there Cook?"   "Have?" He hides his hand partially behind his leg. "Have?" Seeing that Berg is staring at his hand his holds up the piece of paper. "Oh, you mean this. Seems to have been in his pocket. Thought I would take a look, being the curious type and all..." Jake starts to unfold the note.  "I'll take that," Berg states. "This is a law enforcement matter Cook, so unless you're interested in wearing a Deputy's badge again I'd suggest you go on your way."

"Me? A deputies badge?" Jake laughs. "You sure know how to hurt a guy." He hands Berg the note.  Jake says with a grin, "You sure you do not want my advice on the matter?" He receives a stern look from Berg. "Fine. When this is all over you must tell me what it said. Being a curious guy and all." An additional stern look and Jake says, "Yes, I am going." And lets himself out.

Again, Jake walks home but just stands in front of the building for a minute before turning and making his way back to the porch of the Lucky Lady. He gets a bourbon and relaxes with his feet up on the railing content to wait for Tony Lucky to arrive for the next part of his subterfuge.

It is soon the dinner hour and there are around fifteen patrons at the Lucky Lady. Jake takes a look inside and sees Tony Lucky sitting with his cousin Frank Lucky and one of his semi-regular players, a miner by the name of Mike "Bubba" Pyle. They apparently came in by way of the side door and are eating an early supper together.   Jake walks over to the table. "So did I hear correctly, this is your cousin Frank? Welcome." 

The man looks up and says, "Yes sir, Frank Lucky. I was on my way to Texas and decided to stop off along the way and visit with my cousin." Jake replies, "Glad to see you are all fine. Nasty business this morning. Could have been very bad if the fire team had not gotten things under control."  Frank says, "Indeed it was, very impressive. Am I to understand that the man who headed up that fire team works as the head of security for you here?" 

"Yes, that would be Jeff Mills. We were fortunate that they never got to our place. I must say though, that if someone's saloon had to be damaged, it could not have happened to a nicer guy. I can just see Adair fuming over it now, and no idea who did it. The lawmen certainly will not tell him what they know, that Berg is tight lipped and dedicated to the rules. While I was over at the Marshall's office they found a note on one of the hooded riders dead body. Looked to be woman's handwriting from the glimpse I saw. But you know straight laced Berg, he shooed me out of there straight away before I could get a good look. I bet old Adair would pay a pretty penny to get his hands on that note." Jake shrugs. "You will not catch me helping that snake find out anything. I say let the lawmen do their job and he can just sit tight and sweat it out."

Tony makes no comments to what Jake has just told him. He instead asks, "So Jake, when are we going to sit down and talk about this upcoming tournament? Will I get to keep my usual twenty-percent from my players or are you planning some other payment arrangement?"

Jake replies, "No Tony, this is not regular poker play. The tournament is Van Horne's and we will for the most part go by his rules. He will be deciding on the dealers, and is quite particular. He has a number of them coming in from out of town. I myself will likely pay the entrance fee and be a contestant. I do not know yet what Job will be doing, but I believe that Van Horne will ask him to be one of the dealers. Being a player, I will exempt myself from these decisions so that it is all on the up and up. Honestly Tony, I do not feel you have the experience to handle this and will not be recommending you. I expect that Van Horne will feel the same way."

Tony says, "Well then I guess I'll go ask him myself then, I heard he took a room upstairs." Frank says, "Can I come with you? I can vouch for how good a dealer you were back East and some of the tournaments you participated in there." Tony says, "Sure Frank, let's go up and see the big man."  "That is the great thing about America, it is a free country. Go ahead and speak with him. Just do not misrepresent my opinion." 

Jake leaves them and goes to see Maria about supper. "How about a little something special tonight Maria? I am feeling like I deserve it." While he is eating alone Jake trusts that he embarrassed Tony Lucky just enough to make sure that both his greed and his pride made certain that Adair got the information.

Twenty minutes after heading upstairs Tony returns, with a bit of a smile on his face. He tells Jake "Okay, I talked to the guy. He hasn't decided yet on who his dealers will be, he says he needs to wait and see exactly how many people show up to play. He says that he's wants me as one of the dealers but might need me even more for security detail, since as the gambler with the most seniority here I know better than anybody how to spot cheaters around this place. At any rate, he's promised I'll make more than I would have on a regular Saturday night either way. He also hired Frank here to help with security too!  I'll see you later Jake, I have a few errands to take care of before my game tonight. I'll be back at the usual time." He and his cousin depart.

Inwardly, Jake laughs. That is exactly what I would have done if I was not intentionally pissing off Tony Lucky. He takes his time and savors the fine meal Maria's prepared for him. I wonder if 'Frank' will be upset when someone kills Mr. Tony Lucky over the dangerous game he is playing. Jake smiles throughout his meal.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-one “The First Debate“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 3:00 P.M. *

Marshal Berg had told Chester, "Helen and I will head over and get Mr. Snavely.” Regarding Chet’s idea of accompanying the Sheriff Deputies back to the Crazy-8 Berg states ”Good idea, but I'd rather send Neil with them. There's already enough tension between you and those boys from Sheriff's Office given that you and Jeff Mills live at the same place."

Midway through the afternoon Minerva and Nakomo are interrupted by a knock on the door. She looks up to see roofer Tim Gorch accompanied by two other men. His companions are tall burley men wearing western garb. He introduces them to his cousins, Lyle and Tector Gorch from Abilene Texas.   Tim says, "We'd like to finish up the roof on the Sheriff's Office and Jail. We figure with four of us working we should be able to get most of it done this afternoon and finish it in the morning."

Minerva stays behind to pray and prepare for the burial services, Hoping that she will be finished in time to attend the evening's rallies.   She admonishes Nakomo and the men to drink plenty of water and keep themselves covered up before turning to her task.   Nakomo spends the afternoon with Tim Gorch and his cousins, Lyle and Tector Gorch Working on the roof of the Sheriff’s office.  The afternoon goes by swiftly. Nakomo asks Lyle and Tector "So what brings you up here from Abilene Texas? It seems like a long way to go to repair a roof."

Lyle turns to Tector and says "Did you just hear a low-life elf daring to speak to his betters?" Tector replies, "Nope, must have just been the wind. The only thing I do with elves is kill 'em." Tim Gorch yells over "Shut up and get back to work guys, the sooner we finish this job the sooner we can start on Adair's which will be really good pay. Leave the kid alone, free labor is free labor."  Nakomo's ears turn red at the nasty remarks but he turns away without responding and continues laying down the roof. He spends the rest of the afternoon listening in on their conversations.

Kate left the bath house cleaner of body if not of mind and headed to the Lucky Lady looking for Jake, who was sitting downstairs just finishing a meal. "I've been learning some interesting things today," Kate said when she arrived at his table. "Mind if I share?"    "I am always eager to hear about interesting things. Please, sit down. Would you like Maria to bring you some food?" Jake seems quite at ease and in a fine mood.

"Now that I think about it, I haven't eaten since my breakfast was interrupted this morning. I'd better eat, even though I don't feel much like it.  Kate reached into her pocketbook and pulled out one of the little paper packets she kept there. She deftly dropped the powder into the candle burning on the table to create some privacy. 

"I had a visit from Wyatt Earp today. Apparently he was looking for you, but you weren't home so he came to the ranch. Seems he took down another one he suspected in Morgan's killing and buried him. Yet, despite his death, Bronco Madsen is still running for council on Fisk's ticket and was at the Liberty party rally. All that's left of the grave Earp put him in is a dug up hole."

Jake raises an eyebrow when Katherine uses magic to silence their conversation.  "Are you saying that Madsen is a vampire? Or is there some other foul way to bring him back? Be a good way to discredit Fisk if somehow Madsen could be discovered and destroyed by daylight or some such thing in front of witnesses. Is he scheduled to debate at some point? That could prove interesting. On the other hand, what if someone is just masquerading as Madsen. You know, with one of those magic devices that changes your appearance. This gets more complicated by the minute."

She replies, "Vampire seems like the best bet to me. And it gets even better.  Earp was talking about Monsieur DuMont, Madge's supposed teacher. We both know better than that. The interesting part is that Earp seems to think he's seen DuMont around, teaching magic to some of the miners at the Beatrice mine. He thinks DuMont has disguised himself as someone named Pierce and someone named Murdock before and works for the Cowboy Gang."  Kate closed her eyes and shook her head. "And I was talking with my teacher barely more than an hour ago and it didn't even occur to me to tell him. He needs to know this too."

"That might explain things somewhat and give me the tie in to Messier. If Vaughn Palmer, Nick Goudge, and Stephen Murdock are really all the same man and he was indeed Ringo's number two guy then we are starting to get somewhere. It may prove fortunate the Earp has come to believe DuMont is another of his disguises. We just need to plant the story that Madge found out her 'teacher' was not the nice person she thought he was and fled. If Earp believes that and this wizard can be eliminated then Madge could come back if she chose. Feel free to share that little bit of thinking if it seems useful. That would be just speculating on my part since I do not know anything." Jake gives her a wink.

Kate replies, "I'm guessing since Earp was looking for you this morning he's sought you out with information before. You might as well know he's been talking to us at the ranch as well, and he's holed up in the caves there once or twice. Since I'm not usually there I don't know how often he's done it. He was the one who told me Thayer's men were watching our place and kept an eye out as to why.   I've been quiet about that because I didn't want to put Chester in a bad situation. But Earp wants the information about Madsen passed onto the Marshals. Chester has been good about not asking where I've learned things, though."

Jake replies, "Yes, Earp has. Same deal, I kept it to myself to keep Chet out of it. That and to keep the information coming."    Kate says, “The information was handy too. Mr. Gonzales is going to stay out at the ranch for a few days to make sure Earp doesn't come around again. Conrad saw him there today and we fought about it." Kate rubbed the back of her neck. "So you're likely to be our last connection to him. He said he didn't see anything having to do with this morning's attacks; he was out at the Crazy-8 all night."   Jake nods but does not comment. 

Maria brought out a loaded plate and Kate began to dutifully eat the dinner without much noticing what it was. "Do you think you could escort Ginnie and I back to the ranch tonight? I don't want to sleep in the school building, but I have to go to the debate and put in an appearance at the rally before I can go and it'll be dark by then."   He replies, "I am not playing tonight. I can do that for you. I wonder if Conrad would want to join us for the ride too? Just to keep me company on the way back of course." There is the faintest upturn of a smile on one side of his face which is otherwise unreadable. 

Kate became suddenly very interested in her food. "There's safety in numbers. I certainly wouldn't expect you to ride back alone when I don't want to ride out that way. He might be playing tonight, I'm not sure."   Jake says, "If you see him, ask him. Otherwise I am certain I can find someone else to tag along."  

Kate nodded but kept her eyes on her plate. "We didn't hear anything from the Vampire hunters today, did we?" Jake answers, "Not I. Things were pretty quiet here after this mornings excitement. Except for Lumley's little announcement that his political party mates were out to do in the saloons that were not supporting Adair's party, it was fairly dull."   She says, "Considering Adair doesn't have a saloon anymore, that would be a trick. There are people in town who just aren't going to frequent the kind of places joined up with Adair. It's not the atmosphere they want. 
So they either want to legislate you out, or use violence, neither one of which I'd put past them." 

Jake answers, "I am certain our good Mr. Adair would not limit himself to just those two options if he could find others. If he can be kept busy with other problems and did not have time for us, that would suit me fine. What exactly that might be escapes me just now."   She says, "I'm sure you'll think of something, I have faith in you." Kate's plate was finally empty, and she did feel better for the food. "I should get over to the debate. The sooner started, the sooner done and I can go home." 

Jake reaches into his pocket and retrieves the pocket watch he won in a card game, "You are almost late. I suppose I should go as well. No doubt the discussion will be all about me." Jake gives her a smirk and rises from his seat. "After you."

A grim faced Nakomo slams the door behind him as he enters the house. Minerva peeks her head out from her office. "By the gods, Nakomo be a little quieter..." she strides into the room. "What' s wrong."  "Nothing I haven't dealt with before, Miss Minerva. Those  eyed, empty headed fools just don't like elves is all." 

He continues to slam around the room. "They would have thrown me off the roof but they thought that I was worth the free labor. Arghh.. I know I shouldn't let it bother me, The Yavapai treated me the same way, heck most of the human kids treated me like dirt too, but I was hoping that things would be different here." His face reddens as he tries to control his emotions. "I just want to be like everybody else.“  He slams down his hat and kicks it. "I sure as heck don't know how Diana expects me to change the black hearts of such egotistical bastards." 

The Priestess nods in understanding. "Si, It is frustrating. The gods often give us a mission without telling us how to accomplish it. But Diana would not have asked you to do this if you did not have the tools to make it happen. It is for you to find the method, but you must have patience. I doubt that you will convert the entire town over night. Perhaps you should try to win over one -eyed egotistical bastard at a time?" she pauses. "Diana said that you understood both worlds, that you are the best of both worlds. You must discover what those attributes are. Understanding is the first step toward enlightenment. Understanding of yourself as well as the minds of others." she pats his shoulder "I am sure that you will figure it out." 

"I know that they fear what they do not know. " He sighs. "l will just have to enlighten them by making myself known."  Minerva looks up and down his grimy form. "But for now you need to get cleaned up so that we can go to the debates so that we can become a bit more enlightened about the town council candidates. Hurry now. We do not want to be late. I am sure that it will be quite entertaining as well."  Nakomo gets cleaned up while Minerva makes him a quick meal of meat and cheese. "We cannot wait for Nanuet. Hopefully he will meet us there."  

At the time gets toward 7:00 PM many of the people in town make their way over to the Town Hall for the evening's scheduled debate. Chumbley is standing outside selling today's edition of the paper, which has stories about the fire that actually don't contain much more information than is already known. On page two is a glowing tribute to the firefighters including interviews with both Jeff Mills and Judge Lacey.   People gather around in the hundred-or-so chairs that have been set up. In the center of the stage is a podium and nine chairs have been arranged beside it, four to one side, five to the other. 

Judge Isby approaches the podium and says “Welcome to the first of three debates for positions on the Town Council. The other two Town Council debates will be held the next to nights at the same time and place. Candidates for each debate were chosen Saturday by lot. Each night will feature candidates from all five registered political parties. We will hold a similar debate on Wednesday night for the Town Marshall position and on Thursday night for the Mayoral position." The nine candidates then walk out on stage, each standing in front of their appointed seat, arranged alphabetically by last name. 

The Judge continues, "Tonight’s debate features from left to right Deputy Marshall Helen Barker who along with her husband owns Barker’s Photography Studio and is with the Unity Party, Zebadiah Cooke who along with his wife owns Cook’s General Store and is with the Law and Order Party, Tector Driscoll who owns Discoll’s Tannery and is with the Freedom Party, Manuel Escobar who works for the Rocking-H Ranch and is with the Unity Party, Roger Fly who with his wife owns Fly’s Boarding House and Fly’s Photography Studio and is with the Integrity Party, Denny Guerin who owns the Rattlesnake Ranch and is with the Liberty Party, Steve Lord who owns the Alhambra Saloon and is with the Freedom Party, Calvin Oldfield who along with his wife owns the Circle-R Ranch and is with the Law and Order Party and Attorney Elihu Upton who owns Upton’s Counting House and Brokerage. 

Members of the audience are to refrain from speaking directly to the candidates but may submit questions in writing to the Moderator. Written questions should state which candidate the question is for. If a candidate’s answer references another individual on stage or another political party that individual or party’s representative may make a response once the first person has finished speaking. Continued rebuttals on that same point will be permitted until the Moderator feels that the topic has been exhausted."

 Kate slipped into the room just as Judge Isby was finishing his explanation and found a seat near the back.   Jake enters just after Katherine, and in contrast stands at the back for a minute unconcerned that he is coming in late. After scanning the room and taking in who is there he takes a seat in the middle of the room.   Nakomo and Minerva rush over to the town hall and find a couple of seats at the back of the room just as Zebediah Cook is being asked the first question.

The Judge states, “Mr. Cook, the Law and Order Party has listed a party platform imposing curfews upon drinking establishments in town. Do you agree with that decision?” Cook replies, “I do in practice, however I am flexible as to what the specific hours should be, feeling it is something that the elected Town Council will need to decide.” 

Isby takes another card and reads, “The next question is to Steve Lord. At present the Alhambra is a one-person operation. How is it that you will have time to serve the town or even know what the wishes are the town are when you are always inside your own building?” Lord replies, “If elected I plan to hire a part-time bartender. I am also close friends with both Hez Chumbley, the Editor of the Promise City Mirror and the Western Union Telegraph Operator Dave Melany so am frequently updated by them as to the happenings in town, so do not feel that I am uninformed. For that matter, both of those men have assisted me before with the saloon, so it is not entirely a one-person operation.” 

Isby says, “The next question is to Tector Driscoll.” He reads, “Your former tannery building was seriously damaged in this morning’s attack by masked hoodlums. How as a member of the Town Council would you help protect the town from future attacks?”   He replies, “I’ll do that by making sure that outlaws know they aren’t welcome here! I’ll also make sure that we have skilled lawmen instead of the incompetent fools we have today!” At that Helen Barker raises her hand to be recognized and the Judge gestures that she may speak. 

She says, “The Marshall’s Office has been actively working on this case. Mr. Driscoll may not be aware of it but an arrest has been made in the case and the individual will stand trial tomorrow.” Driscoll replies, “Yeah, I know you got the National Bank’s junior teller Jason Snavely, and that his buddy Upton here is his lawyer. But you still haven’t arrested Snavely’s boss Derrick Avery yet! Snavely wouldn’t even consider going to the outhouse without Avery’s permission! It’s obvious to everyone except these idiot lawmen and lawwoman that Avery and his so-called Integrity Party were the ones behind the attack!” 

Helen states her reply as Integrity Party members Fly and Upton both raise their hands to be recognized. She says, “Other arrests will be pending but as of now there is no evidence that Mr. Avery had anything to do with this! He was with us all in Church when the attack occurred!” Driscoll says, “Sure he was, that was his alibi! Seven riders attacked the town this morning. According to the newspaper, last night when they visited that Dwarf’s mine there were eight of them! Avery was obviously showing the others what to do yesterday!” 

Isby pounds his gavel and says, “That is quite enough Mr. Driscoll! The details regarding this law enforcement matter will come out tomorrow morning in my courtroom, not today from your unfounded speculation. Mr. Fly, I believe that you wished to speak?” Fly says, “I do, Mr. Driscoll, the Integrity Party had nothing to do with this morning’s attack other than being its victims! Our Marshall Candidate Michael Seawell’s business was destroyed and I lost my photography studio! They also attempted to blow up my boarding house.” 

Driscoll says, “We don’t really know if that guy was after your boarding house or not since he was stopped first. As for your photo studio, I find it very convenient that you just happened to remove all of your equipment from it last night in advance of the attack. Why would you do that unless you knew it was coming?” Fly replies, “I had no such advanced knowledge! Yesterday’s Wells Fargo Stage brought my brother Buck a crate of new photographic equipment to replace that which he lost in the Tombstone Fire. I brought mine equipment inside the boarding house so that we could make a side-by-side comparison of each and determine what to use until Buck moves back to Tombstone.” 

Driscoll replies, “Why should we believe one word that you say Fly? You’re even dishonest to your wife! You claim to be a wholesome family man but whenever you visited your brother before in Tombstone you would sneak off and spend hours with the ladies at the Birdcage Theater brothel!”   Judge Isby pounds the gavel and says, “That’s quite enough Mr. Driscoll!” 

The color drains from Roger Fly’s face. Janet Fly gives off a shriek and then quickly exits the room. Seeing that, Roger Fly immediately leaves the stage to go after her.  Before exiting out the door Roger Fly turns and angrily yells back to Driscoll “If you know so much about my Tombstone activities then you also know I never touched one woman at the Birdcage, all I did there was play the piano.” He slams the door loudly behind him. Upton still has his hands raised but Isby gestures for him to lower it and says, “Let’s move on to another topic.”

Kate sighed to herself and thinks _That didn't take long, let's hope this whole thing doesn't devolve into an exercise in character assassination._

For the next twenty minutes questions are asked to several of the candidates about their philosophy towards town management with get non-inflammatory answers about wanting to do the best for the town. Manuel Escobar gets a chance to talk about how proud he is of the people of Promise City who he welcomes as friendly neighbors to his long-time home. 

The room becomes a bit heated when Steve Lord’s answer to a question directly attacks the written platform of the Law and Order Party. This leads to exchanges back-and-forth between him and both Zeb Cook and Calvin Oldfield in defense of their party’s platform. Driscoll also raises his hand to be recognized during this although Isby ignores him. 

Next, Elihu Upton is asked a question regarding his background and he talks of his success in law school and prior experience managing an insurance brokerage. This is followed by a question to Denny Guerin about his availability due to the Rattlesnake Farm’s distance from town. He indicates that he plans to be more actively involved with the town than he has before. 

The next is a question to Tector Driscoll about his position on firearms being allowed on the public streets. He says, “The wild west is a dangerous place, people should be allowed to carry personal protection. But I support the right of merchants to have gun checks within their establishments to keep their patrons safe.”   Jake becomes bored with the proceedings and moves to stand in the back of the room near the door way.

The next question is to Zebadiah Cook and states “The Law and Order Platform calls for the elimination of prostitution within the town. Wouldn’t that have a detrimental impact on the overall business of the saloons?” Cook replies, “No it would not. A number of establishments in this town including Mr. Lord’s Alhambra as well as the Comique and Lucky Lady do not have prostitution and they have been successful.” 

Lord asks to be recognized and says, “Thank you Mr. Cook, although your answer is somewhat in error. I know for a fact that Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon now promotes prostitution, which is a deplorable situation given that one of the owners is a six-year-old boy.” Helen Barker raises her hand and interjects, “Judge, may I speak? I am the guardian of that aforementioned boy.” Judge Isby says, “Yes, you may.” Helen says, “Mr. Lord is in error. The Lucky Lady does not promote prostitution, that has been its longstanding policy since back when the Whipples owned it as the Lone Star!” 

Lord replies, “I’m sorry to inform you then that the management’s attitude has changed Mrs. Barker. With the upcoming poker tournament sponsored by the Lucky Lady the owners have made arrangements for several of the players to spend time with harlots, those services being included as a part of the tournament entrance fee. Buying prostitutes for their customers is clearly promoting prostitution. The fact that they have made arrangements for those liaisons to take place at other locations rather than directly under their own roof merely speaks to the hypocrisy of the owners!”   Helen stares towards the back of the room, looking directly into Jake Cook's eyes and replies in a stern voice, “My ward knows nothing of that Mr. Lord and I will investigate further into those allegations.”    

Jake stands upright and puts a hand in his trouser pocket. "No, the Lucky Lady does not offer prostitution. The policy of that establishment has not changed. Mr. Van Horne, new to the ownership is sponsoring the tournament. The Lady itself is not the tournament sponsor, we are merely providing the venue for a price. If Mr. Van Horne is including other services in his price of entry, I have no knowledge of it. You can make all the claims that you wish about what the Lucky Lady does and does not promote. The fact of the matter is we do not make judgment on the topic. We simply choose to not offer that service for business reasons. The Lucky Lady is a saloon that caters to its patrons and is not looking to make a political statement about the private lives of citizens. Sorry to disappoint you Mr. Lord." Jake ends with a confident smile on his face.

Judge Isby pounds his gavel and says "Mr. Cook, perhaps you did not think I was serious when at the start of the debate I stated that 'Members of the audience are to refrain from speaking directly to the candidates'. I can assure you, I was very serious indeed. Mr. Tomlinson, kindly escort Mr. Cook over to the Arizona Territorial Office Building so that he and I can have a discussion later on what the punishment should be for his inappropriate outburst." Kevin Tomlinson approaches Jake and gestures towards the door.  Jake shrugs, waves goodbye to the crowd and exits the room.

Kate says to herself  “Hopefully Judge Isby wouldn't be too hard on Jake tonight.” She doubted he'd heard the original warning, and he was supposed to take her out to the ranch later on.   

A debate ensues between Denny Geurin and Helen Barker about the role of women in town after Geurin makes the comment that "Women don't belong on the Town Council, they should stay in the kitchen and bedroom where they belong."  Kate balled up her fists and bit her tongue as she listened to Mr. Guerin spout his offensive and downright crude drivel. And this was supposed to be the quiet debate. Considering how some of the candidates were attacking the others, Kate was very glad she was not running for office.

Helen Barker gets the last word on the women’s rights debate when she concludes, "As to the woman's place being in the kitchen, while I admit that there are a number of women in this town who are indeed excellent cooks I consider our town's best cook to be the Silver Dollar Restaurant's Walter O'Reilly." That elicits a laugh from the audience.  Judge Isby says, "By my pocket watch it is now 8:30 P.M. which was the scheduled time for this debate to end. I declare us adjourned." He pounds the gavel. The candidates begin to leave the stage.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-two “Rally at Drover’s Hotel“, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 8:15 P.M.* 

Kevin Tomlinson escorts Jake Cook to the Arizona Territorial Office. They enter the building and Jake sees that it has been remodeled further since the last trial he attended there. Kevin says, "The debate should be wrapping up soon. Can I get you something to drink?"   Jake replies, "If you are offering something with a bit of spirit in it, certainly, I would be much obliged. Otherwise, I will pass. Anything news on your hunt?"

Tomlinson says, "No, which is actually good news as we've confirmed over a dozen probable locations where they are not."   He spends a few minutes over by a dry sink and icebox. Kevin then brings a silver tray over to Jake and sets it down on a table beside a chair. On the tray are a half-filled bottle of a quality brand of whiskey, a glass with ice in it and a stack of five twenty-dollar bills. "Have a seat and help yourself," Kevin comments.

Jake does have a seat. "What about you? I will drink alone, but company is always more pleasant." He pours himself a glass over ice. "I actually prefer it straight but ice is a nice change once in a while.“  Tomlinson says, "That sounds like a good idea but I'll wait until the Judge arrives and make sure he doesn't need me for anything else tonight before I indulge." 

Jake inquires, “Will you tell me why the money is there?"     Tomlinson replies, “As for that" gesturing to the pile of money, "We can't go having people interrupt the debates each night, I anticipate the other debates to be even more volatile than this one was. But if Mr. Chumbley prints in tomorrow's paper that you were made to pay a $ 100 fine that should keep everybody quiet."

Jake replies, "Sure, that would keep others from opening their mouths frivolously. So why are you putting the money out if we could just say I paid? I suppose you have books to balance and the money really needs to be there. Who is funding my inability to keep my mouth shut?"  Tomlinson says, "That funding? Oh, it was found on a couple of guys who Marshall Berg found lying around in streets and locked up today, they're now over at Dick Lester's place. You're right about the books having to balance, all fine money goes into the Territorial coffers. 

One other thing you should know about the Judge he's brutally honest, but he's not here right this minute and doesn't know the exact amount that was in those men's wallets. I don't consider it stealing if the money winds up exactly where it would anyway. So I would suggest you pocket that money now before he arrives and then you'll have no in difficulty paying your fine."

Jake shakes his head and scoops up the money. "Thanks." He has a sip from the whiskey. "Nice. Funny thing is that I do respect the Judge. However, I do not think we have much in common. Or maybe anything in common." Jake chuckles.   Tomlinson replies, "Other than both dating the same girl?"   "Heh." Jake says and nearly spills his whiskey. "Touche, Mr. Tomlinson."

At the Town Hall, Judge Isby says, "By my pocket watch it is now 8:30 P.M. which was the scheduled time for this debate to end. I declare us adjourned." He pounds the gavel. The candidates begin to leave the stage.   Kate took a few calming breaths before standing up from her seat. She couldn't imagine many people in this town agreeing with Mr. Guerin. And considering women were voting in this election it was very likely he'd just shot himself in the foot.   She made her way over to Helen Barker. "It wasn't quite what I expected," she said. "We get to see some of the uglier parts of our neighbors. You handled yourself very well."

Helen replies, "Thank you Mrs. Kale. Now if you will excuse me I need to go speak to Mr. Kane about placing an advertisement in tomorrow's newspaper to further clarify the Lucky Lady's position and then get to the Unity Party rally over at Drover's. Be sure to stop by, Stanley made cookies."  Kate replies, "Of course. I won't detain you." 

As Helen hurried away Kate looked around the room. She didn't really feel up to socializing, but it was necessary. Instead of staying at the hall, Kate left and made her way over to the rally at Drover's.  Kate made the short walk to Drover's alone, wishing Jake hadn't been taken out of the debate. She hadn't often been in the Hotel, but it was bright and busy with the rally going on. Kate looked around to see who was there.

Well, that was all very interesting" Nakomo comments to Minerva at the end of the Debate. Minerva chuckles, "Si, I hope that Senor Jake can withstand the reprimand that he is about to receive from the Judge. Come, let us see what we can learn from the Unity Party Rally. I think that you will find that you are among friends there." Nakomo nods and they make their way over to Drover's"

Kate sees that Emery Shaw is walking around Drover's with a young girl in tow, who she assumes is his niece. Kate notes with some surprise that the girl appears to be a half-elf.   Kate found a smile and walked over to the older man. "Emery, it's good to see you back in town, I'm sorry it has to be with such bad news." She smiled at the girl and waited for Emery to introduce them before speaking.

"Katherine, I would like to introduce you to my niece Emily! She just arrived from Chicago. She'll be staying here in town with me. We stopped by your school earlier today to sign her up for school, she met your ward Ginnie." He turns to the girl and says, "Emily, this is the headmistress of the school, Mrs. Kale."  Kate replies, "It's a pleasure to meet you, Emily. I hope your journey was pleasant, I know how a long train trip can be. Did Ginnie take care of everything for you? 

Emily nodded, saying, "Yes Ma'am. I guess I have to take some tests tomorrow, though. It didn't sound like regular school with being able to work outside."  Kate says, "No, it's not like most schools. We teach the basics of course, but this is the west. Hands on education is going to serve all of you far better than dry books."

Helen and Stanley arrive and begin to mingle with the small crowds at Drover's, most of whom Kate recognizes are employees of either Drover's, Wells Fargo or the Morand complex. Vera Blake is acting the part of hostess, making sure that everybody's drink glasses are filled. Patrick Seawell is making the rounds as well along with his father Michael and Julia Barbeau.

As Minerva enters she scans the room to see who has arrived. She spots Katherine speaking to Mr. Shaw and a young girl and makes her way over with Nakomo. "Buenas Nochas Katherine, Senor Shaw. How are you all this evening?  Nakomo and I have come to show our support.  Nakomo shakes hands with Mr. Shaw and shyly nods in acknowledgement to the girl.  Emily smiled brightly at the Priestess and the boy with her. 

"I'm well enough," Kate answered. "It's been a very long day. A stick of dynamite was tossed into the school this morning while Ginnie was inside. She threw it out the back door into the hillside. We're lucky it's still standing.  We can use the support. I'd like to see a few more people here."

"Si, It has been a long day, Ginnie threw the dynamite out of the school?! You are very fortunate indeed! Perhaps when the unity party wins the election they will be able to put an end to such foul antics."  Minerva notices Nakomo staring at the girl and turns to her. "And who is this young Lady?"   Shaw states, "Buenas Nochas Seniorita, have you met my niece Emily yet?" He gestures to the young half-elf.

"How do you do, Priestess?" Emily said respectfully. "My Uncle says you give very interesting sermons. I'll be glad to see it next week when your church is just yours again. And when things aren't interrupted."   "No, I have not had the pleasure, but I did notice that she attended the services this morning. "This is my ward Nakomo." Minerva says motioning toward the tight lipped elf at her side. "Will you be staying with us long, Emily?"

"Hello, Nakomo," she said in a friendly way before she answered the Priestess. "I came here to live with Uncle, so I guess I'll be here for a few years at least. Someday I'll have to find a place that belongs to me, although I think Ellen and Humphrey would let me help with the ranch if I wanted to stay and work there."  The Escobar family of Manuel, Rosita and Enrico, arrive at Drover's and begin to mingle in with the crowd.

“Hi" Nakomo responds and awkwardly extends his hand for her to shake. "I'm new here too. I like it well enough. Will you be going to the school?"  Emily shook, ignoring the boys obvious discomfort. "I thought I was all done with school, but Uncle wants me to go here for a while. It sounds different, so I guess it will be fine, expect for having to take tests tomorrow."

Kate gave herself a bit of a shake, realizing that she had drifted off into her own thoughts. "I assume you've been updated on everything that happened while you were gone?" she asked Emery Shaw quietly as the young ones were being introduced.   Nakomo takes her hand and stops to stare when he notices her ears. His mouth spreads wide in a grin. "Would you like a lemonade, Emily?"   "Thank you, I am a little thirsty. It's much warmer here than in Chicago. I suppose that'll take some getting used to."

Meghan O'Hara arrive at the Unity Party rally at Drover's Hotel with three of her children in tow, namely her 17-year-old son Patrick and her twin 13-year-old girls Cathleen and Colleen.   Meghan notices Kate chatting with Minerva and Shaw with the two half-elves and heads over there with her girls while Patrick heads over to the bar to chat with Chuck Nevers.  "How are you Meghan?" Kate asked as she arrived. "I'm afraid we have a broken window at the school, but other than that the damage seems to be superficial. It's good to see you here.  

Did you attend the debate? I'm afraid I got there just as it was starting, so it was hard to see who was there. I was disappointed in the mud-slinging."  Meghan says, "No, I missed it. Shannon was working late at the Kelley's. Mr. Booth was able to get nearly a dozen costumes for the play but they all need alterations so Mary and Shannon have their work cut out for them to be finished by Wednesday's dress rehearsals. Shannon finally arrived to watch the younger ones so that we could come here."

"You didn't miss much. No one said anything that contradicted my thoughts on the candidates. I think our candidates came out looking more level-headed than the others.   I know Mr. Booth was excited about the costumes," Kate added. "At least they don't have to sew them from scratch."

The twins approach the new girl.  "Hi I'm Colleen and this is my twin sister Cathleen." Cathleen shies waves and gives her a small smile. "We're from across town. Are you visiting someone? Maybe we could hang out!" Cathleen nudges Colleen and whispers to her "Calm down! let her talk too!"   Nakomo is about to lead Emily over to the bar to order lemonade when Mrs. O'Hara arrives with her two girls. "Um, I'll get some for everybody." He says and scurries off.

"I'm Emily Banks." She offered her hand to each of them in turn. "Mr. Shaw is my Uncle. Ma sent me out here to live with him, so I'll be staying and going to school. I'd rather be outside and ride and climb trees, but I guess school isn't so bad."    Kate chatted with Meghan for a few more minutes, then excused herself to greet some of the others. 

Minerva excuses herself and makes her way across the room to Helen Barker. "Buenas Noches Senora Barker. How is Master Bert faring?"  Helen says, "Our young Herbert Hoover is doing splendidly. One thing I hadn't anticipated when I decided to run for office with this Unity Party was his interest in the endeavor. He's been helping me with strategy and campaign suggestions and has been following with great interest. It's interesting to see one so young take an interest in civic and governmental affairs, it wouldn't surprise me if he one day runs for politics himself."

The Priestess replies, "I am not surprised. He seems quite bright and is a very determined young man when he gets an idea into his head. He was a one man campaign when he approached me about wanting to stay in Promise City. " she chuckles. "I am sure that he will go far with your guidance.   Speaking about politics, I want you to know that you can count on my support. We need fair minded people who aren't afraid of these ruffians, running things.

Helen replies, "Why thank you Priestess, and if you don't already know it you can count on my support for you as well. I honestly doubt that women would never have gotten the right to vote if not for you being in charge of the church and my wearing this badge. We set a strong example that make the arguments of our opposition seem weak by comparison."

“I quite agree, Helen. Now if we could only eliminate the racial prejudice in this town as well, I'd say that we were in Olympus. Tim Gorch and his cousin's really mistreated my ward Nakomo today. Told him that he shouldn't talk to his betters and that they liked to kill elves, or some such nonsense. And then those cowards in the hoods coming in and torching buildings..."she shakes her head in disgust. I just don't understand such narrow minded thinking. None of it makes any more sense then denying a woman the right to vote because she has breasts."

Helen replies, "A lot of this doesn't make sense but I wouldn't worry about the hooded riders too much if I were you. Two were killed, another has been arrested and we have leads on two more. Judge Isby will try the one we arrested tomorrow morning and we think he'll name all of the others."

Kate made her way over to Vera Blake and asked if there was anything she could do to help.   Mrs. Blake shooed her off, saying she did not need to be working tonight as well. Kate wasn't sure what to do with herself. Before long she found herself near Mr. Escobar. She greeted him, saying, "You did very well tonight. All in all, our candidates looked level-headed and concerned about the town."

Minerva replies, “Two innocent people were killed today as a result of these cowardly men who hide behind hoods, Deputy Barker. All the worry in the world will not save them. But opening the hearts of those who are blind to the Gods Will may save others and if we cannot do that than a hanging is always an effective deterrent."   Helen says, "Justice will be served tomorrow, both Mitch and Judge Isby have had it with this violence and candidate intimidation and plan to put a stop to it." 

Judge Isby soon arrives at the Territorial Office, locking the door behind him. "What are you drinking?" he asks. Tomlinson replies, "He's having whiskey on the rocks, would you like one Sir?" Isby replies, "Yes, I need one after that fiasco. Pour one for yourself too Kevin."    He sits down in a chair opposite Jake while Kevin brings the drinks over, taking a seat himself. The Judge turns to Jake and says, "So Mr. Cook, that was rather rude of you. Has Kevin suggested to you what my usual fine is for wealthy silver mine owners who interrupt me?"

Jake answers, "Some of us consider it rather rude of folks to make up lies and call others hypocrites with impunity under the guise of politics. All I did was answer the allegation made against me and my partners. I even withheld my personal opinion on the matter. I am no politician, I was not there to get votes. Hades, I support letting women have prostitution if that is how they want to earn their living." 

Jake has a sip of whiskey. "Thanks for the libation by the way. Wealthy silver mine owners? Not like I am in the same class as Hubbard." Jake snorts a laugh. "Kevin indicated that you would likely charge me $100. I figure since I only gave him half a mind that you could reduce it to $50. To your health." Jake holds his glass up in toast.

Isby says, "My health indeed, which has been quite remarkable as of late if I do say so myself. We can determine the amount of the fine before you leave, I have a few questions I'd like to ask you first. I am told that your house is on Fremont Street and that you arrived at the Palace not long after this morning's altercations. What can you tell me about the events that transpired?"

"As usual, you are very astute Judge. There is a great divide between what I can tell you and what I will tell you. Do not get me wrong, that was a despicable display this morning. I am more than willing to help this town combat those involved. Unfortunately, as you likely surmised my help is not always strictly in line with accepted practices. So if Judge Isby is asking," 

Jake takes another sip of whiskey with an audible ah, "Then I saw men with hoods scrambling about, tossing dynamite. I ran into the street and saw Katherine Kale being accosted. I ran down the street to aid her and while running by Fly's Photography, that particular building had the temerity to explode while I was near it. By then the riders were heading out of town. I understand that Katherine managed a look at one face. I saw no faces." Jake calmly takes another drink from the whiskey. "You keep a fine whiskey, sir. Now if a gentleman who was off duty gave me his word indicating whatever I said was off the record...."

Ibsy stops Jake "Say no more Mr. Cook, as you said, I can sometimes be astute. I heard that Snavely was arrested based upon an eyewitness account but did not hear who the witness was. If you see Mrs. Kale tell her I expect to see her in my courtroom tomorrow morning at 8:00 AM to testify.   My other question to you, and there is no need for you to be discrete about this, is what you know of any recent Cowboy Gang happenings. I know from my past conversations with Miss. West that you have had multiple confrontations with them and I am not convinced that those rustler and outlaws are finished with this town."

Jake replies, "Loads. Lots of speculation and some facts. Pretty clear they are still about. On the speculation front, as long as Hamilton Fisk is walking free in this town the Cowboy Gang will plague it. There are miles of circumstantial evidence that he is involved as either the leader or money man or both. A wizard that may be Johnny Ringo's old second man is rumored to be about. If Nick Goudge, Vaughn Palmer, and Stephen Murdock are really the same man there is reason to believe he is still around and up to his eyeballs in trouble. 

I am guessing that the only reason they leave me alone is the war that is going on between the two factions, Thayer and Fisk versus the old Crazy-8 ranch. Seems like the Crazy-8 is taking the worst of it. There is something going on that I do not understand yet and hopefully I will figure it out before it is too late." He gives Isby what other details he has about who is working for who between the Thayer and Crazy-8 ranches, and other miscellaneous connections. 

After that long bit of talking Jake has a equally long drink of whiskey. "Judge, have you ever heard of vampires?"   Jake catches Tomlinson giving Jake a stern look and shaking his head to indicate "No!"  Isby replies, "Yeah, stuff of legends. Read Bram Stoker's novel once about a European Count. Why do you ask?" Jake states, "Well if they were real, a guy like Fisk would be just the kind to suck this town dry."

Isby laughs and finishes his drink. He says, "Well, I won't be keeping you. Pay your fine and be on your way Mr. Cook. If you hear from Miss. West please tell her that I am missing our meals together."   Jake drains his glass and nods. "Sure thing." He walks to the door expecting Kevin to follow. 

There he reluctantly withdraws some twenty dollar bills from his pocket and carefully counts out five before giving them to the Judges assistant. "If you change you mind and reduce the fine, donate the rest to the school. Maybe they can teach the young ones to keep their mouth shut." Jake smiles broadly. "Good night gentlemen."

Tomlinson takes the money, unlocks the door, and wishes Jake goodnight. Jake heads north up Front Street and turns right onto Main, nearly colliding with Cole Rixton who is rushing westward. The furniture maker apologizes and says, "Sorry Mr. Cook, I'm late to my political party's rally!"   "Good luck to you Mr. Rixton. I will not keep you." Jake side steps him and tries not to laugh.   Having had enough politics for one night, Jake goes back to the Lucky Lady.

Cole Rixton arrives at the rally making all candidates now present except for Chester Martin, who is on guard duty over at the jail.   Kate walked over to the door when Mr. Rixton arrived. "It's good to see you, Mr. Rixton. I hope everything is going well for you."   Rixton says, "Yes, it's fine, I went to check on Roger Fly but he and Janet won't let me in. She's not taking the debate revelations well, that's for sure. Then I had to get back to the shop to put another coat of stain on some furniture due to the buyer tomorrow. Life sure is busy these days."

Kate answers, "I imagine life will stay busy for a city councilman, and expert craftsman. I think I'll be needing a few more pieces of furniture myself, but that won't be for some time so just consider this a warning.  It might be a good sign that the Fly's didn't answer, at least if it means they're talking." Kate paused a moment, remembering the way things had been left between herself and Conrad that afternoon. "I certainly don't believe he was doing anything other than playing the piano."

Cole replies, "I don't either but I wouldn't have imagined him doing that either, given how his wife feels about places like that. She'll see it as a betrayal either way and will be even more embarrassed given that she is active in Peg Watkins sewing circle. Things have been tense enough between her and them between his participation on the Committee for Racial Equality as well as the sponsoring of your school. Plus they've been having marital problems anyway with his brother and sister-in-law living under the same roof, Janet Fly and Mollie Fly don't get along that well."

Kate says, "I imagine it must be crowded with so many in the house. And I know a bit about in-laws. My brothers wife is very sweet, but I wouldn't want to spend more than an evening with her parents.  I should have realized his support of the committee and the school would cause her some difficulty, but I suppose I only hoped their example might cause some of the ladies to reconsider their positions. Well, if she needs a friendly ear I hope she will remember I'm right next door."

The rally continues for another ten minutes until Emery Shaw stands up on a chair and calls for everybody's attention. "Thank you all for coming to the Unity Party rally! Please take the time to get to know any of our candidates, socialize and ask them their opinions. I think that you will find that of the five political parties ours has the most moderate perspective. Consider us to be the 'big tent' under which all of the current citizens in town are welcome. I can safely say that you will not find the same result with all of the other political platforms." He then steps down from the chair to applause.

Kate applauded with the others, glad Emery had kept his words short and sincere. She just hoped people didn't feel because they were moderate they didn't have any strong positions. Since she wasn't running she didn't have access to whatever meetings and discussions the candidates might be having.   She went back over to Emery and waited patiently as he finished answering a question. Once the asker had left she took her opportunity, quietly asking, "So, what is the platform beside not trying to push the community to one extreme or another?"

He replies, "That's it for now. We're going to have a lunch meeting with all of the candidates here tomorrow to decide on the rest of the platform. We had planned to do that today but with the explosions and fire that was no longer feasible."   Kate nodded. "It wasn't a good day for anyone and probably better to wait. Not the welcome you wanted for you niece, I imagine," she finished, nodding toward the pale-haired girl across the room with Nakomo hovering around her.

Kate talked a few more minutes with Mr. Shaw, did a little more mingling, then excused herself. Still thinking about the Fly’s, she turned toward the Long Branch instead of the Lucky Lady and stood awkwardly looking in the door for Conrad.   Kate is surprised by the scene at the Long Branch, as no games are going on. Mitchell Berg, Neil Cassidy and Eduardo Rodriguez are all inside talking to the various patrons who appear to have been separated, each sitting at different tables.

She stepped inside but didn't move any farther into the room. She tried to catch the eye of one of the lawmen, and finally cleared her throat. "Mr. Cassidy, might I have just a moment when you're available?"   Neil excuses himself from his conversation with Rita Lopez and walks over to Kate. He asks, "Mrs. Kale, do you have any information about the murder?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-three “Derek Avery’s Murder”, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 8:30 P.M. * 

Jake Cook arrives back at the Lucky Lady.   Job Kane tells him, "It's a quiet night at the Lady.  Tony Lucky has five at this table including his cousin Frank.   Job approaches Jake and says, "I heard about the debate.  Helen came by, she made it clear that she expects us to have a story in tomorrow night's paper that clarifies our position on both this tournament and prostitution.  One of us should probably head upstairs and talk to Van Horne about that. I've been reluctant to do so."

"Fine. I will do it. It will be easier with a bottle of bourbon though." Jake retrieves a bottle with two glasses. "Remember that sometimes I do the dirty work," he tells Job with point of his finger. Jake slowly mounts the stairs as if he is reluctant to reach the top, once again trying not to laugh all the way up.  He knocks on Van Horne’s door, "Excuse me Mr. Van Horne, we have a business matter to discuss."   Van Horne's thick Georgia accent says, "Come in then Mr. Cook."   

In a loud voice Jake says, "You cost me $100 tonight," and closes the door. Then in a quiet voice while holding up the bottle of bourbon, "Care for a drink?"   He is still in the Van Horne form but he switches to his own voice and says, "Pull up a chair Jacob me boy, and let's chat. I've been wanting to speak with ye for quite some time but it didn't seem appropriate until now."   Jake pours some bourbon in each glass, hands Red one and touches them together, "Luck." 

"Before I forget, Van Horne's alleged funding of prostitutes has become an issue with the election and all.  If you are paying for that you need to distance that activity from the Lucky Lady. You know, you are just hiring the Lady for the venue.  All other 'lady' hiring is from the tournament business or whatever.  I am sure you know the routine.  Frankly I do not give a rats tail but everything is news worthy thanks to this blasted election.  What did you want to talk about?"

He replies, "Why the future of the saloon, our dear friend Evan had in mind winning it from you during the tournament and then shutting it down.   But with this morning's mishap he's reconsidered.....after he wins it he plans to turn it into the new Palace Saloon."    

Jake answers, "What a great idea.  That man is so smart. Since there is already a tournament with an entry fee and a prize, why would I be inclined to bet my twenty percent share?  Against his wreck of a saloon in a grudge match?  My best revenge is watching him squirm without a saloon."  Jake swirls the bourbon in the glass and sips it. "Actually my best revenge is a might more violent, but I digress."

Red replies, "Well Evan figures that whatever tricks I pulled in Tucson to get you to lose your five-percent can be duplicated.  He's also stacked the deck by having five participants who he thinks are in with him to win, namely himself, an out-of-town gambler friend of Steve Lord, from Kate Higgins’s saloon with be her gamblers Conrad Booth and Wendell Spaulding and from the Gay Lady is Burton Lumley.   It’s also uncertain what his relationship now is with Hamilton Fisk, who is also going to play.   

Then he's figuring since I'm arranging both the dealers and security I'll set things up so that any cheating won't be caught.  When I stressed to him that Van Horne won't do anything dishonest he laughed and let on that he knows about my magical amulet and what it does. So this is now blackmail, he wants me to help him out to win this thing by any way possible or he destroys Van Horne's reputation."

"I hate blackmail.  You cannot trust a man you put in a corner like that."  Jake grits his teeth and frowns.  "Are you getting sloppy in your old age? How did Adair find out about your little piece of Jewelry?  That may be very important to know.  And if he knows about it, how does he keep you from knowing what he thinks?"  Red can see the thoughts racing behind the younger gamblers eyes.

Red replies, "How he found out is uncertain, but I did live with him for several months. Most-likely he has known since way back then and has just been waiting for the time to use it against me.  One advantage I have is that Van Horne could just permanently disappear if necessary, his will is up to date and we are both among his beneficiaries, so what Adair can do to him is limited.  We have several days to consider what to do, but I fully intend that this tournament be an honest one." 

He pours himself another drink and says, "Drink with me Jacob, I need some cheering up.  The death of the young woman at the Palace has upset me far more than I would have thought possible."   "I do have some thoughts about how to deal with Adair, but that can wait. What is this about the woman?" Jake seems concerned.

Red replies, "Sara MacBridger....she died in her bed. When the dynamite went off the wall and floor fell out from under her and the floor above collapsed on top of her....poor Sara."   In an uncharacteristic display of emotion he wipes his eyes and says, "Jake, my Jane is right, the gods do watch over and protect our lives.  I never actually believed it until now."  Jake states, "They did not watch out for Sara. Why are you suddenly a convert?"

Red replies, "I didn't even know Miss. MacBridger, she was new to the Palace.   She took Jane's place and was in Jane's old room.  Jake, if the gods hadn't convinced me to bring Jane with me to Tucson that would be her lying in the casket over at Lester's Funeral Parlor"   "Ah." Jake is quiet and refills both their glasses.  "So the gods convinced you huh?  Well I will not deny you that belief.  They put their hands in our lives for good and ill." Jake offers a quick toast. "Here is to getting some of the good."   

Jake and Red share the toast and the older man then says goodnight, indicating that it had been a longer and rather traumatic day.   Jake leaves him to his rest, taking the bottle back down stairs and delaying the other serious conversations for another time.

At the Long Branch Saloon, Deputy Neil Cassidy has just asked Kate "Mrs. Kale, do you have any information about the murder?"   She exclaims, "Murder? Who was murdered?  You're not talking about the hooded men from this morning, are you?  I only came in looking for Mr. Booth and wondered if he was here or not.  I didn't want to interrupt but it didn't seem you would be finished here anytime soon."

Neil says, "Mr. Booth is waiting upstairs for us.   Mr. Avery was found around twenty minutes ago.  He was stabbed to death just outside the back door of this saloon, lying between the Long Branch and the back door of Johnson's Barber and Baths.   We were hoping somebody here might have seen or heard something but so far there doesn't appear to be anybody who did."

Kate stood in stunned silence for several moments.  "This has to stop.  Poor Mr. Avery, he didn't deserve that."  She took a minute to pull herself together, then asked, "Why is Mr. Booth waiting upstairs?"   Neil replies, "Marshall Berg wanted to speak to him in private and asked him to wait alone in one of the rooms.  I can tell him you were looking for him when the Marshall is through."

"Please. Tell him I'll either be at the Unity rally or at the Lucky Lady. I assume you want this news kept quiet for as long as possible?"   Neil says, "Yes, please." Mitchell Berg finishes up his conversation with Kate Higgins and rushes over to Kate Kale. "Mrs. Kale, I'm glad I saw you.  Judge Isby wanted you to come and testify as a witness tomorrow at Mr. Snavely's trial.  It was supposed to start at 8:00 AM but I'm going to ask him to delay it until 9:00 or 10:00 given this new investigation as it is probably related. Will you be available then?"

She replies, "I'm supposed to be teaching, but Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell can handle things without me. I didn't even know Mr. Snavely had been arrested. I hope he's been forthcoming with what he knows?"   Berg replies, "His arrest was due to your eye-witness of seeing him. He hasn't been very forthcoming but that may change with the murder of his boss.  I'll send one of my deputies over to the school when the trial is about to start."

"Thank you. You should know I plan to stay out at the ranch house tonight. After what happened this morning I wouldn't sleep well in the school building. I'd appreciate it if whoever is on duty could check in on the place now and then.   No one else knows I was the one who saw him, do they?"   He replies "Deputy Martin told those of us at the Marshall's Office. Judge Isby mentioned you by name to me so somebody told him as well.  Hold on for a minute, I'll have Neil escort you to where you are going just to be on the safe side."

"Thank you." Kate waited while the men went back to their work. Her mind had busily trying to avoid thinking about what she had just learned, but the picture of a man stabbed to death in an alley was far too familiar for her to force out of her mind.  Thankfully it was only a few moments before Mr. Cassidy walked her outside. "Where are you going, Mrs. Kale?" he asked. "The Lucky Lady please, Jake is going to escort me out to the ranch later."

At the Lucky Lady Tony Lucky's game has broken up early and they have all left.  Harry Rote is over at the piano playing. Jeff Mills is sitting with Coyote Kay Kaufman at the table closest to the door chatting with her.  The only other patrons in the Lady are a young couple Pat and Moria Enion, who he doesn't recall ever visiting the Lady before.  Pat Enion works part time for Morand Cartage but his preferred profession is sign painting and he was the one who had made the Lucky Lady's distinctive sign in March.

Jake leaves Jeff and Coyote alone, not sure what is between them but thinking it is best to let them be uninterrupted. After returning the bourbon bottle to the bar Jake welcomes the Enion's to the Lucky Lady. He chats briefly telling them he is happy to see them and if he feels they prefer their privacy he will quickly leave them be.   The Enion's chat pleasantly with Jake for around a ten minutes, mostly small talk. 

Patrick then asks, "So, how what can you tell me about this poker tournament that I keep hearing about?"  Jake fills them in on the details of the tournament. "A bit of a steep entrance fee, but that is the only way to keep it to serious players and make the pot large enough. Should be entertaining to watch too. Nothing like a poker tournament to bring out the pride in a real poker lover. Every player wants the recognition they are among the best."   The innocent looking freckled-faced Moria looks up and speaking in a soft voice with just a slight hint of a Welch accent asks, "And it is acceptable for a woman to play?"    

"Heh." Jake's grin grows wide. "Acceptable to me and the tournament organizers. Helen Barker is one of our regulars here. I dare say she would have strong words if someone were bold enough to attempt preventing women from joining if they chose." Jake releases a chuckle. "I would be pleased to have you join Mrs. Enion. If you are asking if it is acceptable around town for a woman to play poker, I would say that depends heavily on who you count as friends. Heck, I suspect that one of those political parties would ban poker for men AND women if they had there way." Jakes says with a little bit of aggravation. "Please feel welcome to make friends here and join the tournament."

Cassidy escorts Kate over to the Lucky Lady and bids her goodnight.   Kate walked inside and saw that Jake was busy talking with a couple she didn't recognize. Instead of interrupting she went over to the piano and began to play the Chopin piece she'd played in New York, trying to find some calm.   When Jake finishes with the Enion's, he takes a seat near the piano. As he listens to Katherine play he slouches in a chair with his feet up on a table and enjoys his bourbon in quiet contemplation.

The Enions finish up their beverages and depart. Jeff Mills heads up to the bar to get Coyote Kay Kaufman a refill of her tankard. He calls over to Jake, "Are you going to be needing me for the rest of the night boss?" When Jake says they are fine Mills fills a tankard for himself and goes back to join Miss. Kaufman.

When the piece was over Kate sat down at the table Jake had chosen. Her voice was grim and quiet as she said, "Derrick Avery is dead. Stabbed to death behind the Long Branch."   "Avery?  Huh, I had not expected that. I figured that Snavely was next, and whoever he could finger would not let him make it to trial. That is too bad, Avery was a decent enough sort. At least once he gave up on the Vigilance committee. Foolish to be hanging around in an alley behind the Long Branch, it ser-" Jake stops speaking suddenly.  "Oh. Yes that is quite tragic." He pulls his feet off the table and sits up. "Though it seems obvious, I wonder if it is really related to Snavely and this mornings trauma?"

"He didn't deserve that," Kate said, taking firm hold of herself to stop her shaking hands.  "Mitchell Berg said Snavely hasn't been forthcoming with information. That fact that he might live to see trial take some suspicion off the Cowboy Gang, at least for this.  I can make this make sense in one way, but it may be my own bias. I think we're looking at people even more extreme than the Vigilance Committee. They'll strong-arm as much as they can, but Doctor Eaton at least would never allow murder to get something done. 

I asked at Drover's this morning if anyone had taken their horses out this morning. Icabod Shackelton took a wagon and two draft horses. Chester followed just such tracks this morning after the attack. The Palace is the most notorious saloon in town, Ike Sherman is known to be friendly was criminal elements. The Morands work with other races, and Mr. Fly is on the Committee for Racial Equality and is helping to support my school. I still don't know if the school was a target but it would certainly be on Shackelton's list. And now Derek Avery, who was kicked off the Vigilance Committee for supporting the vote for other races.  It all makes sense if the perpetrators are looking to make this town a human only town without sin."

"Real sin lies only in hurting other people unnecessarily. All other ‘sins’ are invented nonsense by those looking to foist their morality view on the world around them." Jake snorts a chuckle, "I should leave the preaching to Senorita Florencia." He takes a sip from his bourbon and continues, "I came to a similar conclusion myself this morning after the attack. Someone with the Vigilance Committee views about morality that is willing to kill the 'sinners' to get their way does appear to be a likely perpetrator. Shackleton, eh? He and I have not had much contact, so I do not know much about him. He is Mrs. King's creature. Could be King money is involved."

"I like your preaching. I'm not sure about King money. I don't know them well but I don't get that feeling from them. One of the ladies suggested to me that if the Kings don't get the influence they want here they would turn to Tombstone instead.  All I really know of Shackelton is he's never spoken to me without an insult, and he is incredibly bigoted. He would certainly love to see the school burn to the ground. His behavior at the baseball game was unpardonable. I don't want to get to set in the idea of Shackelton though. We still know that that the Cowboy Gang is out there along with the restless corpses."

Jake shrugs. "I suppose we will find out more at the trial in the morning. Do I understand from what you said that Berg and company do not seem to have any witnesses or major clues on the who did in Avery?"   She replies, "He had just been found about fifteen minutes before I stopped at the Long Branch. They were interviewing the people there, but I doubt they would have told me any sensitive information anyway. They had Conrad waiting upstairs, so I couldn't see him. 

I have to testify in the morning, they'll send someone to get me from school when the trial is starting. They said no one has been told that I was the one who saw Snavely."

Jake replies, "I had not known that. I knew you told the lawmen, so I figured word was around. I mentioned to Isby that it was you, and I was surprised that he did not know. Sorry, I was not thinking. Anyway, I will see you safe to the ranch." Privately he thinks, I almost wish one of them would try something. In my current mood I would enjoy putting several more of them down. If not for Katherine's safety I would not mind drawing them out. "Do you have adequate protection at the ranch?"

Kate answers, "Mr. Gonzales is there with Sonoma and Flint. I'll be fine. Most people would look for me in town if they were looking.  Telling Judge Isby is fine, it's not like you were wandering around talking with everyone telling them what I'd seen. Hopefully after tomorrow I'll just go back to the usual amount of danger. I wouldn't want to start staying other places and making whoever is out there think I was trying to hide from them."

"I know what you mean. I have this aversion to letting folks like that think they have any influence over me." Jakes sighs. "Anytime you want to go is fine with me. I am not needed here. Jeff and Coyote are too busy staring into each others eyes to notice me anyway." Jake gives her a silly grin. "No rush either. I need to pickup a few items at my house before we ride out."

Kate says, "The only thing I'm waiting for now is Conrad to come by. I'm still annoyed he went to Mr. Gonzales instead of spending more time trying to talk to me first, but his heart was in the right place and I don't want to go to bed angry.  I just need to collect Ginnie before we head out of town."   She looked over at Jeff Mills and his companion. "Looks like Jeff is starting to shake that reputation. At least things are going well for someone.  Why don't you go on and get your things? I'd like to play a while longer."   

Jake nods, finished the last bit of the cherished Kentucky bourbon in his glass and stands. "As you like. I will meet you out in front of the saloon."   He leaves her to the piano and private time she obviously needs.   After Jake left Kate turned back to the piano, letting herself pour everything out through its keys. She says to herself “I have to get a piano for the house. Everything else I have done, I think I can manage that.” 

Over at Drover’s, Minerva finishes her conversation with Helen and continues to circulate the room. Smiling and shaking hands with those around her as though she herself is running for office, she loudly voices her position, bestowing her blessings upon those who are in favor of racial equality and warning everyone of the gods' displeasure with those who are of a more narrow mind. 

"There is no place in this town for those who cannot play nice. We are all children of the gods' and They have made it clear that it is up to us to treat one another as brother and sister before it is too late. They cannot protect us from what we are bringing down upon ourselves. All of this bigotry and hatred is only serving to widen the chasm of evil. Mark my words, if we do not pull together soon something dark and horrific will emerge from the abyss and even the gods may not have the power to stop it."  

As she moves from one group to another she repeatedly glances at the door wondering where Nanuet could be. I wonder if he even knows that we are here, at Drover's?  She chuckles inwardly as she notices that Nakomo is awkwardly hovering around the girls with a pitcher of lemonade, filling their glasses as quickly as they emptily them. "He is a brave young man, to take on three at once. It will be good for him to get to know his peers. Oh but I wish Nanuet were here" she sighs and anxiously eyes the door one more time. "what could be keeping him?" 

She gives her attention back to the woman who is speaking to her and catches something about 'the women folk banning together and parading through the streets for women's suffrage.  The young priestess nods and smiles distractedly. Oh, That sounds like a fine idea, Senora." she pats the woman's shoulder and glances beyond her as though she sees someone. If you will excuse me, por favor. I must go now."  She briskly escapes out the door before anyone else can accost her and leans her elbows on the railing, deeply inhaling the cool night air. "

Some hurried men rush into Drover's Hotel and depart equally as fast a minute later with Helen Barker with them. Minerva then hears several people talking saying that Derek Avery has been found murdered.   "Minerva does not follow, but instead looks up to the heavens and addresses the gods angrily and demands. "Why do you allow this to continue?! How many more must be sacrificed to gain our freedom?"  She bows her head and prays for the soul of Derek Avery.

Nanuet finds out Minerva's whereabouts from others and makes his way to the drover's. He stands in the background for a few moments listening to her speak and then when she has a quiet moment he approaches and says "I see your job as priestess is never done. Sorry that I have been of little help since my return, there just seems to be so much going on I am not sure where I should be or what I should be doing. I knew that you would be doing some good so I figured by your side would be a wise choice."

Warm feelings of joy and relief wash over Minerva when she feels the soft breath of her lover's voice tickling her ear. As she turns into his arms to greet him, she is knocked back by the waves of disbelief and anger that begin to roll though the room in the wake of the news that Derek Avery has been murdered. 

Her eyes dart around the room as she tries to assess the severity of the situation. "Well you are just in time then! Although I'm not so sure about your choice being a wise one. By the gods! This was supposed to be kept quiet! Nanuet, we must do something before this turns into another mob scene!" She looks to Nanuet for answers as the dull roar escalates to shouts of outrage.  Nanuet takes Minerva's arm firmly and attempts to soothe her. "Let's stay calm first. I think people are just scared and nobody here means to do harm, at least not right now. Let's stay here and keep an eye on things for the time being, deal with anything serious as it arises."

Minerva and Nanuet walk through the crowd speaking calmly to individuals here and there, re-assuring everyone that the law is handling the situation and advising them that the best thing they can do is to go on home. When the building begins to empty, Nanuet and Minerva leave as well and make their way home.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-four “Night Rides”, Sunday June 11th, 1882, 9:30 P.M. *

Nanuet finds out Minerva's whereabouts from others and makes his way to the drover's.  He stands in the background for a few moments listening to her speak and then when she has a quiet moment he approaches and says "I see your job as priestess is never done.  Sorry that I have been of little help since my return, there just seems to be so much going on I am not sure where I should be or what I should be doing.  I knew that you would be doing some good so I figured by your side would be a wise choice."

Warm feelings of joy and relief wash over Minerva when she feels the soft breath of her lover's voice tickling her ear. As she turns into his arms to greet him, she is knocked back by the waves of disbelief and anger that begin to roll though the room in the wake of the news that  Derek Avery has been murdered. 

Her eyes dart around the room as she tries to assess the severity of the situation. "Well you are just in time then! Although I'm not so sure about your choice being a wise one. By the gods! This was supposed to be kept quiet!  Nanuet, we must do something before this turns into another mob scene!" She looks to Nanuet for answers as the dull roar escalates to shouts of outrage.

Nanuet takes Minerva's arm firmly and attempts to soothe her.  "Let's stay calm first.  I think people are just scared and nobody here means to do harm, at least not right now.  Let's stay here and keep an eye on things for the time being, deal with anything serious as it arises."  Minerva and Nanuet walk through the crowd speaking calmly to individuals here and there, re-assuring everyone that the law is handling the situation and advising them that the best thing they can do is to go on home.  When the building begins to empty, Nanuet and Minerva leave as well and make their way home.

Kate had no idea how long she had been playing when she felt Conrad come in, nor how she knew he'd entered the saloon.  He chose the same place that Jake had left, and when the piece was over she walked over and stood next to his chair.  "We can talk about it tomorrow," she said and offered her hand.   He accepted it and squeezed.  "Alright, Katherine.  Alright."  He stood up slipped one arm around her waist.  "Why don't we go over to the El Parador?" 

"Actually, Jake is going to take me out to the ranch for the night.  We wondered if you might come was well and you can ride back to town together."   He replies, "The Long Branch cleared out after the lawmen finished, so I have the time."  They walked out to wait on the porch for Jake to come back.  They talked quietly while they waited, but not about their fight earlier, or about what had happened behind the Long Branch.  Instead they talked about commonplace things until Kate began to feel more like herself. 

When Jake returned they went back to the El Parador to get the horses and fetch Ginnie before they started out for the ranch.    The cool Arizona night was refreshing.  Jake remained quiet and rode behind the three of them.  Katherine and Conrad were making small talk, and Jake quickly understood something remained strained between them.  He listened and watched for something out of place, but it never happened.  Not that he minded riding at night, Jake was a creature of the night.  Not like those dark souls that sucked the life from others, but he reveled in the night without asking or taking from another.  Poker not withstanding. 

Once in a while he rode up beside Ginnie, and pointed up at the sky.  She precociously instructed him in the constellations and in the science of astrology.  Mostly he nodded and smiled and ignored her lectures.  There was something about Ginnie that he liked, but that was not it.  After each little vignette of learning he would let his mount slow and fall behind.  He enjoyed the cool breeze, the dark sky with stars that twinkled like diamonds, and the shadowed landscape that was silhouetted against the edges of the sky.  He felt confident that he would not need them, but his pistols hung reassuringly at his sides.

Kate's mind drifted through the ride, even as she talked.  The moon was nearing full and it's presence gave her some comfort.  All the talk of Diana being the moon was silly of course, but it was a reminder that she was not alone.  As was the presence of Jake quiet behind them, and Conrad despite their argument. 

It was a short ride, shorter than she would have liked.  Ginnie ran over to Sonoma's house looking for Mr. Gonzales as soon as they arrived, leaving Kate to unsaddle and turn the horses loose in the corral.  Jake had gotten down off his horse, and managed to look like he was helping without actually doing it.  While Conrad was hanging Ginnie's saddle, Kate went over to Jake and said, "Thank you for coming out, I do appreciate it.  It's still... hard for me to ask for help when I need it."   

"Not to worry.  Glad to be there for you."  Jake gives her a smirk and says, "I will let you know when you become a burden.  Good night Katherine."  "You're not getting out of here quite that easy," Kate said with a sudden flash of humor.  Before he could react she gave him a very sisterly hug.  "Good night." 

Jake patiently waited a respectable distance away so Conrad and Katherine could say their good nights or not without him hearing.  He gazed in the direction of Promise City, but in the inky darkness of the desert night there was no sign that the little town even existed.

Conrad walked her over to the door of her little house where they'd had their argument earlier today.  The kiss they shared before he left wasn't like their others, usually long-awaited and passionate by the time they found themselves alone.  Instead it was tentative, neither sure what the other wanted.  Kate squeezed his hand, hoping he understood that a fight didn't end the world, then sent him off to Jake for the ride back to town. 

Ginnie already had the lamp lit and was busily studying at the table.  Kate kissed her on the forehead and went straight to her bed where she tossed and turned through a nightmare-haunted dreams.   Conrad mounted up and rode over to Jake, "Ready?" Jake nodded his assent, settled into the saddle and they rode quietly towards Promise City.  For the first quarter mile the only sounds were the crunch of the horses hooves on the dry trail and the single call of a small owl. 

Jake asks, "Troublesome day Conrad?"  He replies, "The first real argument that Katherine and I have had.  Blast it Jake, why can't she see that any contact with the Earps, ever, puts her in danger.  And she sold him a horse from this ranch!   I know she hasn't had many visitors out here so not many other folks would recognize it as a former horse of hers, but there's still the chance.  And whether she sold it or gave it to him will be a moot point with those Sheriff Deputies, they'll see it as aiding a fugitive either way and lock her up for it." 

Jake answers, "Yes, I understand your frustration.  Katherine is a trusting soul and does not consider the implications of many of her actions.  If it were me I would have reported the horse stolen some time ago.  She has a traumatic and emotional link to the Earp family.  It is unrealistic that she will behave rationally dealing with them, especially Wyatt."   

Jake pauses and considers his words.  "Wyatt has been stopping by to see me now and again.  He and I were not what I would call friends, but I think there is a certain respect between us.  So I would tell him what I knew and he would do the same.  The information that he has shared may have kept Katherine or the others from coming to harm, so I did not dissuade him from meeting with me.  He has been acting like a crazed lunatic, and he has not taken any counsel I have given.  I was not telling the others that he was seeing me for my own protection as well as theirs.  I took the risk knowing I had the best chance of protecting myself if it was discovered.  Besides, I am not above lying about it and saying his visit was forced at gun point." 

Conrad replies, "Well, you're a big boy Cook, you can take care of yourself.  Katherine however, is far too trusting a soul.   This does create an odd situation, always before when a woman and I argued I would just say that I was wrong, whether I was or not.   I can't do that this time, because I don't believe I was wrong this time and I'm not going to lie to Katherine."    "But you would gladly lie to other women?"  Jake chuckles, "No, no, do not be offended, I am only teasing you.  Yes of course you do not wish to lie to Katherine.  I do not see what is odd about the situation unless you are like me and have times where telling the truth has an odd feel."  Jake laughs.   

"That does not mean you should leave her wondering about how you do feel.  Women are meant to be appreciated and complimented, not to be understood.  Even if you do have a different opinion do not let her wonder if it affects your feelings for her.  Make it clear it does not, that in spite of your differences, change your feelings for her.  Maybe even let her know it increases your feelings for her.  The same attention that women crave works whether you are arguing or not.  Compliments, flowers, gifts, rapt attention and the like still works wonders.  A woman's imagination if far greater than our own meager ones.  If you allow any doubt, that doubt will immediately grow and fester like dandelions in the field."  He spares a glance across at Conrad, "You already know all this.  Being in love can make a man stupid." 

Conrad says, "I'll take your word for that Jake, I've never been in love before, this is a whole new experience for me."    Jake says, "Not much else useful I can tell you about love.  I have not been too successful with it.  Best I can do for you is to be a frightful example and wish you luck."  A short silence passes between them before, "Do you know anything interesting about Avery's murder?"   

Conrad replies, "No, although Berg thought I may have.  He questioned me for a good half-hour about it, wanting to know every detail of what I saw or heard during the entire evening."   Jake asks, "Did he question the others that thoroughly?  Why did he single you out?" Conrad answers, "He singled me out because he's noted that I am observant of details so I don't take offense at that.    It would have been nice to see Katherine then though given our earlier fight." 

Then the building peaks finally became visible on the horizon they were surprisingly close to town.  Few lights cast their feeble glow against the darkness.  By unspoken mutual consent they ended their conversation, neither wanting their words to be heard by the denizens of Promise City. 

They parted when Jake left his horse at the El Parador.  Grant woke but Jake waved him off and sent him back to bed.  When the brown haired gambler finally stood in front of his house he paused.  His gaze turned towards the Lucky Lady, barely visible from there in the blackness.  He was tempted to spend the night at the saloon, his unease finally becoming clear to him.  No, not tonight.  Soon though.  As Jake entered the house he marveled at the way the quiet and solitude of the darkest hours brought a peculiar clarity to his thinking.  The last action he took before laying down in bed was to hang his pistol on his bedpost.  The days traumatic events easily slipped away from him and he entered an easy sleep.  Note everything was not in place yet, but at least he knew what he wanted.

Kate and Ginnie arrived back in town shortly after sunup escorted by their teacher.  He took the horses back to the El Parador for them so they could bathe, eat, dress, and be ready for school on time.  A night of bad sleep had left its traces on Kate's face in the form of dark circles under her eyes and a pale complexion.  Since she would be in court today she dressed in her dove grey gown and made sure her hair was securely pinned.  She even brought down her gloves which were not worn nearly as much as they used to be. 

Eventually they heard Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell arrive.  Kate went into the schoolroom and it was obvious by their faces that her bad night was showing.  She quietly explained that she would have to leave to testify this morning.  "I'm not sure I'll be up to returning for the day.  Do you think you'll be able to handle things without me?"  They indicate that they can.   A short while later Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy stops by the school to tell Katherine Kale that she will be needed in the courtroom.    He walks her to the Arizona Territorial Office Building.

Chumbley has a Monday morning paper out early.   The lead story is of Derek Avery's murder although there is a lack of any real details other than the fact that he is dead and that a wake will be held at the Rio Grande Saloon on Monday evening with a Tuesday morning funeral.    The story says that his fiancé Liza Brown is distraught with grief and not taking any visitors. 

There is a full account of the previous night's debates, including the full text of Jake Cook's speech.   The story also mentions Jake being fined $ 100 for his outburst.   

There is a short story about the Sunday night wake at the Alhambra for Sara MacBridger and Dave Carleen of the Palace.    Steve Lord and Prosper 'Deacon' McCoy both gave short speeches for the deceased.   Evan Adair made a short appearance but did not speak. 

Another story mentions that Ike and Jesse Sherman have decided to leave Promise City.   They have telegrammed the home office for the Papago Cash Stores Company to request management of a Papago Store in a different community.   Judge Isby also sent the Papago Company senior managers a wire explaining that the misfortune the befell the Shermans in Promise City was in no way their fault and adding his recommendation to their being entrusted with a store elsewhere.     

The remainder of the paper is mostly advertisements, including a full-page advertisement for the Lucky Lady which mentions the Friday night play, the Saturday night poker tournament and also reiterates their position as requested by Helen Barker on not promoting prostitution.

Emery Shaw walks Emily to the Hoover Memorial School for her first day of class.   She has a school bag with the various items she may be needing for the day as well as a boxed lunch that Bea Russell had made for her.    They reach the door of the schoolhouse and he says, "Well dear, here we are.  Have a good day and do well on the tests.   

I'll come by and get you at the end of the school day and we'll go look at a house.   The Sherman's, who owned a store that got blown up yesterday, have decided to move away.   They own a two-story wooden house in the residential western end of town and are willing to sell it to us if we find it acceptable."   Emily exclaims, "Really?  I thought you weren't going to buy a house unless you won the election?  I'd like to be in a house.  The boarding house is very nice, but it's busy."

Emery replies, "Given what has been transpiring in this town I would feel safer with a house of our own.   You'll like the neighbors too, Travis Calhoun's place is behind it and Neil Cassidy's is across the street.   Both of those men are founding members of the Committee for Racial Equality which helped pave the way for the right of non-humans to vote.  The man that this school is named for was another member of that Committee."   "I know you wouldn't buy us a house that didn't have nice neighbors," Emily said with a smile, followed by a sigh.  "I suppose I should go inside.  Thank you, Uncle.  I'll see you later."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-five “The Inquest”, Monday June 12th, 1882, 9:15 A.M. * 

Deputy Marshall Neil Cassidy stops by the school to tell Katherine Kale that she will be needed in the courtroom.    He walks her to the Arizona Territorial Office Building.  All tables and large furniture have been removed from the main floor and extra chairs have been arranged in the courtroom to accommodate the potential crowds.  There are presently around thirty-five people in the courtroom.   Neil Cassidy and Marshal Mitchell Berg stand near the front of the room. 

Katherine Kale finds a seat between Jake Cook and Emery Shaw.    She spots Evan Adair, Kitty Trent and Bob Scull seated in the back row.   She recognizes most of the faces in the room.   Jason Snavely is not present yet. 

Bailiff Kevin Tomlinson calls the court to order and announces Judge Isby’s presence.   Judge Isby enters, attired in his Black robes.  begins by saying “At the request of Marshall Berg we will be holding an inquest this morning rather than a trial.   The main difference is that where a trial is used to determine guilt or innocence an inquest is a legal inquiry for the purpose of determining further information regarding one or more criminal acts.” 

Hamilton Fisk raises his hand and is recognized.  He stands and states, “Judge Isby, I wish to go on record with my objections to this procedure.   An inquest is a miscarriage of justice!  If the lawmen of this town lack sufficient evidence for a trial then they should continue to work the case until they have it.   Call it whatever you wish but this is nothing more than a witch hunt, with the accused not allowed the legal counsel they are entitled to.” 

Judge Isby says, “Your objection is noted.    As far as legal counsel are concerned I will reiterate what I told you earlier, that formal charges and sentencing will not occur as part of the inquest.   With any arrests made based upon this morning’s testimony the person or persons given sufficient time to secure legal counsel prior to a formal trial.   For that reason I have asked both you Attorney Fisk and also Attorney Upton to be present, should either of you decide to provide legal counsel in the future.   

And under normal circumstances I would have denied the request for this type of proceedings, given that the nature of an inquest allows Marshall Berg far more latitude than would occur at a regular trial.  I strongly caution Marshall Berg to not abuse this privilege.   I have agreed to grant this request primarily because of the death of Mr. Avery, as it appears he was killed as a result of unfounded rumors.   I wish to curtail future violence resulting from rumors and the best way to do that is get the actual facts out in the open.   Five people were brutally killed in this town yesterday.  It is time for this lawlessness to end.   

And as for your ‘witch hunt’ comment, this nations legal and religious scholars have always held the Colonial-era Salem Massachusetts Witch Trials as a key event in our nation’s history, helping to establish this as a nation of law and gods and not of wizardry.   The two-hundred or so witches and warlocks put to death as a result of those proceedings paved the way for the freedoms that we all enjoy today.  I take great pride in that heritage.” 

Kate reached over and squeezed Jake's hand.  It was possible she would have to lie today.  If she was asked how the mask had lifted far enough for her to see, she would have to flat out lie.  She had hoped if it ever come to it the Judge might be lenient, might understand that she only used what she knew in defense of herself and her friends. She had used a magical attack against Snavely.  If he mentioned it she would have to lie about that as well.  She took a few deep breaths and tried to put on a calm face. 

Jake turns to Katherine and whispers, "What is wrong?" She whispered so low it was difficult even for Jake to hear.  "The judge just told me what he thinks of me, even if he doesn't know it.” Jake mutters, "Oh."  Was she seen performing the forbidden? 

Berg calls as his first witness Mr. Evan Adair.   Adair takes the stand and Berg asks, "Could you please tell the court what transpired with your saloon yesterday morning?"   Adair says, "Yes, a bunch of hooded outlaws rode into town and blew it up.   My bartender Dave Carleen died defending the place and one of my other employees, Sara MacBride, died when a wall collapsed following a dynamite blast."     

Berg asks, "Were you injured yourself?"   Adair says, "No, I was down the street at my home during the attack."   Berg asks, "And who else was with you?"  He replies, "Bob Skull and Kitty Trent were both there with me."   Berg asks, "And do you have any idea, other than unproven rumors, who was responsible for the attack."   Adair says, "That's what I'm here to find out today!"   

Berg then asks, "And do you know who was responsible for the death of your Mayoral race rival Derek Avery?  Adair says, "I have no idea, and don't go trying to blame me for that, I was with Kate Higgins and Kitty Trent for several hours last night when the death occurred."   Berg thanks him for his testimony. 

Kate began to breathe easier.  The questioning seemed very matter-of-fact.  Her part here would be small, and hopefully she could phase her answers in such a way that were in fact true without being too revealing. 

Berg calls Miss Kitty Trent to the stand.  He asks, "Do you have anything further to add to what Mr. Adair stated about what transpired at the Palace Saloon yesterday?"   She says, "Only that I will greatly miss Sara, she was a sweet girl." Berg asks, "Miss Trent, could you please tell the court how you know a Mr. Carson Block?"   She replies, "He is a rancher at the Crazy-8 Ranch.  He plays faro and poker at the Palace."    "And also participates with the others services offered there?" Berg asks.   She replies, "Yes."     

He then asks, "And you have provided those services to Mr. Block."  She replies, "I no longer participate in those tasks." Mr. Berg says, "Yes Ma'am, I am aware of that.  But when you did, Mr. Block was one of your regular acquaintances was he not?  He was in your company at least one night every weekend, sometimes both nights, is that correct."   She says, "Yes, but what does..."   He interrupts and says, "Miss Trent, would it surprise you to learn that Mr. Block was one of the participants of yesterday's attack on the Palace?"     Her face takes on a shocked look.   

She says, "Yes it would, why would he do that?   If you know he was one of them then why haven't you arrested him?"    Berg replies, "Ma'am, he was one of the two men who did not survive the attack.  He is now over at Lester's Funeral Parlor."   Her face takes on another shocked look. s the questioning of Kitty Trent continues, Jake keeps his smug feelings hidden. 

Berg continues, "Miss Trent.   The following two items were given to me today, one is a liquor order from last month to Hoover's Liquor.  Another is for some custom jewelry work at Hammer's Jewelry and Locksmithing from two months back.   Did you write out both of these?"   She looks them over and says, "Yes.  Why?" He then says, "Because the handwriting on those exactly matches this note..." which he then removes from his pocket  "...that was found on the body of Mr. Carson Block."    Berg then reads the note: 

I am giving this note to your intermediary as instructed.  I expect we will be out of the Palace Sunday morning at home as usual. I will make certain we do not leave before that time, after all women need time to get ready.  Why do you need me to do this, what is happening?  I am becoming increasingly concerned that he suspects me.  It is time that you provided the balance of the money promised for my services rendered.  It has not been difficult to keep part of his attention on Cook and away from you.  At times like that he can be quite easy to manipulate.  Enough is enough, if I do not leave soon I fear I will go the way of a previous lover.  Do not believe I can keep your secret for long if I am discovered.  As you know he can be quite ruthless with traitors. 

Kitty exclaims, "I wrote no such thing!"   Berg says, "I will leave that to the Judge to decide."   He hands the note and other papers to Isby.   Judge Isby looks them over and says, "These appear to all be by the same hand.    Marshall Berg, do you wish to make an arrest at this point in time?   The author of this note asks, 'What is happening?'  I do not know if you could prove conspiracy to commit murder from this alone?" 

Marshall Berg replies, "Not at this point in time Judge, however for her own safety I am offering protection for Miss Trent while she considers her options and decides what to share with us."   He turns to the saloon-woman and says, "Mrs. Barker is at her home and will see you safely to an undisclosed location while we ensure that nobody present here follows you out.   I hope that your memory returns soon and we can resume this discussion.  You are dismissed." The clearly frightened young lady leaves the stand and hurries out the door. Jake keeps his glee hidden and thinks “Block was an old customer of Kitty Trent! That was a fortunate break for my plans.  Not so much for Miss Trent.” 

Berg calls undertaker Dick Lester to take the stand and asks about his examination of Derek Avery’s body.    Lester says “The cause of death was obvious, a wound to the heart caused by a large cutting blade, from the size of the wound most likely a Bowie knife.”   Berg asks, “Was there any other bruising on the body?”   Lester says, “Yes, around the neck or chin.   It appears that the attacker approached him from behind and wrapped his left arm around Mr. Avery’s neck and then stabbed the knife in with his right hand.” 

Berg asks, “Was there anything else out-of-the ordinary about Mr. Avery’s wounds?”   Lester replies, “Yes, a cracked rib and corresponding deep bruise was an inch below the stab wound.  From the center of that bruise I removed an inch-long splinter.   Berg asks, “What could have caused that?   Lester says, “It appeared to have been a second thrust into the chest with a wooden object.”   Berg thanks him. 

He then calls Cole Rixton to the stand.  The is much murmuring throughout the room, as it is well know that Rixton had previously dated Avery’s fiancé Liza Brown and was displeased that she had spurned him.   Berg hands Rixton a magnifying glass as the aforementioned inch-long splinter. “Mr. Rixton, you are the town’s resident expert on carpentry with wood.   What can you tell me about this splinter?”     

Rixton looks closely and says, “It appears to be from an ash tree, with a light lacquer on side.”     Berg asks, “Is that type of wood common to this region?”   Rixton replies, “No, it is not.”   Berg asks, “Where in this town wood somebody obtain that wood with that shade of lacquer?”   Rixton nervously replies, “I am the only one in town who uses those.” 

Kate watched closely as Mr. Rixton answered the questions.  She had no doubt that he was innocent of any wrongdoing; he made furniture for people all over town.  Anyone could have gotten their hands on that piece of wood. More interesting was the fact it had been used at all.  Kate wracked her brain, trying to remember when she had last been Derek Avery in the sunlight. Jake suddenly remembers bumping into Rixton who was going late to the Unity Party gathering and wonders who else saw him. 

There is much commotion in the room.   Many people comment how Rixton had not only motive but knives of all sizes that he uses in his furniture work. Chumbley is writing frantically.   In the back of the room a smile comes to Evan Adair’s face.   Judge Isby calls the room to order.  Berg asks, “What type of cut would have caused such a splinter?”   Rixton examines it further and says, “A sharp irregular cut.”   

Berg says, “You heard Mr. Lester’s testimony about the knife thrust and the second wound.   If a second wooden object had been in the same hand as the Bowie knife could the knife have slipped and caused that splinter?”   A bead of perspiration appears on Rixton’s brow and he replies with a defensive tone, “I wouldn’t know. Kate shared a glance with Emery Shaw sitting next to her, aware that if Mr. Rixton was not cleared of all suspicion quickly, the chances of the party succeeding would fall drastically. 

Berg replies, “I’m not accusing you of anything Mr. Rixton.  I’m only asking you to give thoughtful speculation based upon your carpentry experience.  If somebody had both a wooden object and knife in their hand at the same time and struck an object as Mr. Lester described would the knife slip and cut the wood?”    Rixton stops and thinks.  He then says, “It is more probable that the wood would slip and strike the knife.   The hand would probably have a firmer grip on the knife hilt than the wooden one.  From Mr. Lester’s description the wooden object had struck a rib bone which could have caused it to be knocked upward.”         

Berg takes out a Bowie knife and hands it to Rixton and says.   “Holding this in your right hand, please demonstrate how you would hold it in the manner that Mr. Lester suggested.”   Rixton picks up the knife and warps his fingers and thumb around the hilt.   Berg asks “How could you also hold a second wooden object below it?”   Rixton says “I really couldn’t.  The only way would be if I extended my thumb and…” 

The furniture maker’s face then becomes animated as he pieces together where this line of questioning is headed.   He looks up and loudly exclaims, “Or unless the thumb itself was the wooden object!”     Berg asks, “And have you constructed wooden thumbs for anybody in town Mr. Rixton?”   Rixton loudly exclaims, “Yes sir I have, I made one for Mr. Bob Skull two weeks ago after his own thumb was shot off in the riot!” 

Kate almost sighed audibly before she stopped herself.  She almost felt guilty about feeling so relieved, but she didn't want to see him persecuted and innocent anymore than she wanted to see him guilty.  She also felt guilty about thinking of politics rather than Mr. Rixton's suffering. Jake has to forceably remove the smile from his face.  Now Bob Skull?  He composes himself and makes the obligatory disapproving glance at Evan Adair, expecting to enjoy every moment of it. 

Berg pivots around and stares at the back of the room.  “Mr. Skull, could you please come forward?  I am curious to see if your wooden thumb has a cut on it that  matches the splinter that we found on Mr. Avery”     Skull sits shocked for a moment.   "Come on Mr. Skull, we don't have all day," Berg states.   The man finally stands and starts to walk forward.   

Despite the endless worries rattling around her mind, a smile tugged at the corners of Kate's mouth.  Mitchell Berg was not the Marshall right now, but what he should be, an attorney.  This was his element, and it seemed suddenly very wrong that the town should ever have taken him out of it.  The fact that Bob Scull was about to be exposed didn't discourage the smile either. 

As Skull walks Jake Cook thinks that he notices something cupped inside of Skull’s right hand. 
Jake quickly catches Tomlinson's attention.  With a urgent look on his face Jake points to Skull, closes his own right hand and raps on it several times with the index finger of his left hand. 

Tomlinson goes to intercept Skull and says "What do you have there in your hand sir?"   With a masterwork of sleight of hand, that almost goes undetected even for Jake, the aforementioned Skull begins to raise his hands while simultaneously slipping whatever was cupped in the right hand up into his right sleeve of his jacket.   Skull opens his palms to show both Tomlinson and those assembled in the room that they are empty. "Nothing," is his reply. "What is that sticking out of his sleeve?" Jake says to Shaw just loud enough for Tomlinson to overhear him. 

"And your sleeve sir?" Tomlinson asks.    "What this?" Skull says as he reaches up his sleeve and removes a capped black metal fountain pen, "It's a pen."   Tomlinson then reaches over and pats down both arms to confirm there is no other contraband.     Rixton vacates the witness seat at the front of the room and Skull takes a seat, while nervously holding the fountain pen between his index and middle fingers and tapping it on the desk.    Berg approaches and says, "Please extend your right hand sir so that I can examine that wooden thumb."   Skull passes the fountain pen over to his left hand and extends his right. 

Berg locates a small cut on the thumb, which he places the splinter on and announces, "An exact match."    Skull exclaims, "I'm really not surprised but I'm innocent.  That cut was there when Rixton fitted me with that thumb, this is all a frame up!  Rixton killed his gal's new lover and is now trying to pin the murder on me." Kate suddenly remembered a scene at the back door of the Lone Star.  Jeff Mills pointing a gun at this very man, only moments before Ruby hit him over the head with a frying pan.  Hopefully this time he would end worse than waking up in a pig pen. 

Judge Isby says, "Well, Mr. Skull, that assertion should be easy enough to prove.   Bishop Costas Papandraus knows how to cast a 'Truthfulness' spell which will determine once and for all which of you is lying.   Deputy Cassidy, the Bishop was planning to take the Wilcox stagecoach as far as Dos Cabezas.   Please head over to Morand Cartage and see if it has left yet."   Neil Cassidy leaves the room. 

Fisk stands and says, "Judge Isby, it is illegal to use that spell in a court of law, the Supreme Court itself made that ruling."     Judge Isby replies, "That is not entirely correct sir, I am well versed in the United States Supreme Court's 1866 ruling in the case of Peabody vs. Sherman.  It ruled that a local priest could not use the spell due to the priest's own biases towards the individuals being questioned.   It does allow for the exception of Regional Bishops to use the spell in conjunction with felonies where they are not personally involved in the case." 

Fisk says, "How can you say Bishop Papandraus is not personally involved?  He helped heal the people at the Palace who were injured in the attack."      Berg says, "I disagree.  Attorney Fisk's point may be valid in regards to the attack by the hooded outlaws.   Avery's murder is a different case altogether, it took place twelve hours after the attack and the Bishop was in no way consulted on it.  Plus as was already stated here, the motive for that murder could be completely unrelated to the morning's events." 

Isby says, "I agree.  In regards to the Avery murder I feel that the Bishop's answer from the gods would be both valid and the most expedient course to take.   As to any other applications of the spell I will rule on a case-by-case basis." Kate wasn't sure if she should be relieved or not.  There was a law against magically compelling truth, which was good for her.  But it could also be circumvented, and even if it was legally, it would be too late to sue if it were ever used to discover her talents.  For now, she just enjoyed the idea of getting the truth out of Bob Skull.  Too bad they couldn't ask him more questions. 

Cassidy returns after ten minutes and says, "The stage already left, and those priests weren't the only ones on it.   Instead of going to the Barker's house Miss. Trent went straight to the stagecoach office and got on."   Berg says, "Well, we can take care of that.   Deputy Cassidy, tell Chet to bring Mr. Snavely over here.  Then take Deputy Rodriguez and try to find either Hank Hill or Morgana Arcadium.   Arcade's Gang has a vehicle that can get to Dos Cabezas before the stagecoach does and if Mr. Hill expects to garner any votes for Marshall in this town he had better help out the law when asked.    The two of you go with them and bring back the Bishop as well as Miss. Trent."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-six “Snavely’s Trial”, Monday June 12th, 1882, 9:45 A.M. *

Chester sits at the desk in the Marshall's office. He glances over at the prisoner. Jason Snavely sits in the cell, staring off into space. Chester says, "So, Snavely. What was in it for you? Did you really think we wouldn't find out you were mixed up in this? You killed a couple people, so it'll be the rope for you. You want to unburden yourself?"   Snavely glares at Chester and says, "I already told Berg, I have no idea what you're talking about.   I was out of town riding yesterday morning, I didn't get back until after all the trouble was over."

Neil shows up at the Marshall's Office where Eduardo has stopped in to bring Chet a snack.   Neil says, "Eddie, come with me, we have an errand.  Chet, take Mr. Snavely and bring him over to the Territorial Offices, they need him now."   Chester wipes his hands on his napkin. "Time to see the judge, Snavely. Turn around and hold your hands behind you. I need to shackle you before we head to the Offices." Snavely does as asked and then Chester unlocks the cell door. He grabs Snavely's shoulder and says,  "Come on. We don't want to keep anyone waiting."   They arrive at the Territorial Office.

Judge Isby declares, “I now call the Inquest back to order.” Berg stands up and replies, “Thank you Judge.   I call Mrs. Margaret Watkins as my next witness.”    Peg Watkins takes the stand.    Berg asks, “Mrs. Watkins, could you please tell the court how you know Mr. Jason Snavely and any encounters you had with him yesterday morning?”     She states, “Mr. Snavely is a boarder at the Great Western Boarding House which my husband and I manage.    Mr. Snavely joined several of us for breakfast yesterday morning at approximately 7:45 A.M.”     

Berg asks, “And afterwards?  Did he accompany you to church?”   She replies, “No, which was unusual for him.   Normally he walks with us to church where he sits with his employer’s family.”   Berg asks, “Do you know where he went and when he returned?”   She says, “No, he left before breakfast was finished and did not return back to the boarding house until mid-afternoon.”   He thanks her for her testimony. 

He Berg calls Mr. Geoff Tryder to the stand.    Chester and Kate both recognize the young man who comes forward as one of the men from Tombstone’s O.K. Corral who helped them get the horses and buggy out of the burning barn there.   Berg asks, “Please tell the court where you work and who you saw there yesterday morning.” 

Tryder says, “I work at Drover’s Livery.   Yesterday morning we had two of our regular customers come to the livery.   Mr. Duncan Frye came at around 7:30 to rent a horse for the morning and Mr. Icabod Shackelton arrived a little before 8:00 to rent a wagon and draft horse for the morning.”   

Berg asks when they returned them.   Tryder says, “I don’t know sir, when the fire broke out I headed over to offer my help.   I worked in Tombstone before and was there last month during the big fire, so knew how important it was to offer assistance.   I helped to catch and bring the escaped horses from the Papago Corral back to Drover’s, then returned to help where I could.   I noticed by late morning that the animals and cart that had been rented that morning were all back, so the men must have brought them back while we were still busy fighting the fire." 

Berg calls Duncan Frye to the stand and asks where he was that morning.  The leather merchant describes how he had taken a horse to break in a new saddle, barding and gloves that he had custom made for Count von Zeppelin and how he rode out to the valley five miles away to show them to his customer.   He then returned to town.   Berg asks if he saw anybody else on the ride to or from town and Frye says that he did not. 

Berg calls Icabod Shackelton to the stand and asks where he was.   Shackelton replies, “I would normally have gone to worship services on Sunday morning but my personal pastor Father Harbrace was unavailable and I opted to not go to the church in town that morning because I was disgusted with the hypocrisy of non-believing candidates for office going there just to be seen.   So I rented a horse and wagon to go off alone for private devotions.” 

Berg asks, “Where did you go?”   Shackelton says, “Around a mile west of town, alongside Pine Creek.  It was quiet and peaceful and I medicated and prayed to my deities.”   Berg asks, “Did you see anybody else?”    Shackelton replies, “Yes, my time of prayer was interrupted after an hour by a trio of riders coming east heading towards town, riding across the stream.”   

Berg asks, “Did you know these riders?”   Shackelton replies, “Only Mr. Snavely, who I knew from the bank.   I may have seen the face of one of the others before but did not know his name.  The third one, who Snavely referred to as John, I had never seen previously.”     Berg asks, “And what happened then?”   Shackelton replies, “Mr. Snavely asked if I could give him and his friend John a ride back to town.  He said they had been out for a ride but that their other friend needed to get the horses back to his farm.”     

Berg asks, “And you gave them the ride?”   Shackelton says, “Yes.  Their other friend headed back to the west with the three horses.    They were quiet for the ride back to town and headed off on their own once I got back to Drover’s.”   Berg holds up a woodcut with the combined NP symbol used by the Phillip’s Ranch and asks, “Did any of the horses have this brand on them?”    Shackelton says, “Yes, I saw that on Mr. Snavely’s horse and one of the others.”  Berg thanks the man for his testimony.   

Berg calls Katherine Kale to the stand.   He says, “Mrs. Kale.  Could you please tell this court when you last saw Mr. Jason Snavely?"   Despite her own nerves, Kate's voice was steady and carried through the room without being loud.   "I last saw Mr. Snavely yesterday morning outside my home, which is also the Hoover Memorial School Building.  He was helping one of the black hooded men onto the back of the horse he was riding.  As he did that his own hood flapped up and I saw his face."

Berg reiterates to Kate, “Are you completely certain of what you saw?   She replies, "Yes, I'm certain."    Following her answer he calls Mr. Snavely to the stand and says.   “Mr. Snavely, I believe that there has been sufficient evidence presented here today to obtain a conviction with a sentence of death given that two people were killed.  I find it unlikely that you are the ringleader behind this attack on the town.   Full cooperation from you now in naming your accomplices would go along way towards a prison sentence rather than a hanging.”    Was Mr. Avery involved in this attack?”   Snavely looks down and says, “No, he had nothing to do with it.  I am sorry that he was murdered because of me.” 

Berg asks, “Please tell us who was responsible for the attack by the hooded riders.”  Snavely pauses.  He then stands up and points his finger at Hamilton Fisk and yells, “It was him!  Fisk hired me!  He knew about my family, that we would lose our family farm in Iowa.  He offered me $ 10,000 if I joined his group of riders, I needed the money for my folks.  He promised that nobody would be hurt, that we were just going to scare people to drop out of the election!”     

Fisk stands and blurts out, “That’s absurd!  The man is lying!   I had nothing to do with yesterday morning’s attack!”      The room breaks into much commotion.    Kevin Tomlinson approaches Judge Isby and whispers something to him while the room is in disarray.   Isby then pounds the gavel and restores order. 

Judge Isby turns to the defendant and says, “Mr. Snavely.   Given that your work supervisor has been killed just because of his association with you I would caution you to not perjure yourself.   False testimony will therefore be seen by me as further conspiracy to commit murder given that the accused would face capital charges.    The High Priest Papandraius has already been called to come here and cast a Truthfulness spell and we can bring you back here to repeat what you said in front of him to verify its accuracy.  I will ask you once more to tell the truth and only the truth, who were your co-conspirators in this attack?”     

Snavely replies, “The other riders were three other members of Fisk’s party, Charlie Villers, Porter Norris and Bronco Madson.  Fisk kept the Shermans out of it since he knew Jesse would never go along and he thought blowing up the Papago store would steer suspicion away from the Liberty Party.   Fisk wanted revenge against Adair and Driscoll for quitting his party and starting their own.”   

Berg interrupts to ask, “Who were the other four riders?”   Snavely hesitates and then says, “Kansas Clem Hawkins, Carson Block and two guys from Galeyville called John and Fred.”     Jake notices that while everyone in the room is watching Snavely while he gives this testimony the Judge is actually watching his Bailiff Tomlinson who gives subtle hand gestures, holding his palm horizontally during the naming of Fisk’s fellow party members and then holds it vertically during the naming of the final four.   

Judge Isby pounds his gavel and says, “Mr. Snavely, as you are probably already aware, neither Hawkins or Block survived the attack.    We can further investigate who those Galeyville men might be.    However I do not believe that you are telling the truth about the identity of the others.   I will have you held until High Priest Papandraius can join us.   I call a half-hour recess while Marshall Berg returns Mr. Snavely to jail.   Marshall, you can also bring Mr. Rixton and Mr. Skull there, they should be held until the Priest returns as well. 

Isby then turns towards Fisk and says, “Mr. Fisk, for your own safety I suggest that you and the three other named party members to return to your party headquarters or another place of your choosing.    The Sheriff’s Deputies are currently holding another potential conspirator whose testimony may contract Mr. Snavley’s.   At any rate, the Sheriff Deputies will now be free to provide you with security until this matter is resolved, hopefully by this afternoon.    Mr. Chumbley, I strongly suggest that you delay printing today’s newspaper until after all of the facts surrounding this have been determined.  We are now in recess.”

A huge weight had been lifted from Kate's shoulders.  Once again she'd let her imagination get ahead of her, but she resolved not to forget.  She had to be more careful with her skills.   She stood up between Jake and Emery Shaw.  "Do you think I'll be needed again later?"    Shaw replies, "Probably not, but we know where to get you.    I was thinking of getting the Unity Party Candidates together for lunch to work on the party platform but that will be hard to do with Cole behind bars, so we should probably do that for dinner instead, say around 5:00 at Drover's if either of you are interested in joining us for the discussion."  Kate says, "Of course, however I can help." 

I will try to be there."  Jake tells Shaw.  "Katherine, I will walk you back."  He takes her by the elbow and gently guides her outside.   Once they are out of earshot of anyone else, Jake says in a low voice, "Were you aware that Kevin Tomlinson has a ring that will allow him to know if someone is telling the truth or not?  Keep that in mind in the future.  I was watching Tomlinson, and I believe he told the Judge that Snavely was lying about Fisk and his cronies being involved."

Kate replies, "I wasn't aware.  I'm just grateful I didn't have to be more specific."  Kate glanced around them, making sure no one was close by.  "Jake, I used a spell to get the mask to lift.  And I used one against one of the hooded men who got away.  I fired the pistol at the same time, so maybe he didn't realize what it was... We already know Mr. Tomlinson has a much broader view of the world than the judge, but I just don't know if it would be safe to tell him about my talents.  If he knew, I wouldn't have to worry about it getting to the judge."

Jake replies, "Hermes, woman, Tomlinson may be broad minded but the more folks that know a secret the less it is.  If he finds out somehow, or already knows, we will deal with it."  Jake glances around casually and continues, "There are ways of withholding the truth without lying.  I saw his hood flap up and reveal his face, for example does not say you did it.  Are they going to ask you how it happened?  Only if you call attention to it.  None of those men are going to testify against you doing..."  Jake pause, "you know.  That would be admitting they were here and masked riders." 

Jake stops suddenly and looks at her.  "On the other hand, you are lousy at withholding the truth.  Not enough practice.  You might be better with Tomlinson on your side.  Mierde."  He scuffs at the dirt with his boot.  "You will have to decide which way is best.  Just let me know if Tomlinson is in on it, it might make it easier for me if I ever have to cover for you.  The bishop is another matter.  You might ask your teacher if there is a way to spoil the truth spell if it ever came to that. Strange though, that Isby would claim to be so harsh on that topic.  I know for a fact he had bullets like that, and does not see a problem with the ring."  Jake shrugs.  "Convenient ideology I suppose."

She replies, "I'm not going to tell Mr. Tomlinson unless it becomes necessary.  As in I have to do something and it's unavoidable.  If we learn somehow that he doesn't think it's evil, I'll reconsider that. I am no good at lying, although skirting the truth is a little easier.  I don't know what's up or down anymore.  I've had a terrible couple of days, I'm exhausted, and I can't think straight.  For today I'm just going to be glad I'm done testifying. As for the Judge, some people don't mind using an item that holds magic, but they still see holding it inside yourself as something that corrupts."

"Splitting hairs, but who am I to moralize."  Jake seems to find that funny.   Kate tried to smile, but she was really too tired to find the humor.  "Thank you for the escort, Jake.  I'll see you later on today.  I need to get back to teaching."   "Good day to you," he taps a finger to his hat and smiles.  He watches her go towards the school while he stands and thinks about what to do next.

Kate paused for a moment outside the door and tried to put everything else out of her mind.  She didn't quite manage a smile, but did manage to wipe most of the worry off her face before she went back inside to her students.

Jake watches the crowd file back in to watch the proceedings.  Deciding that the first part was entertaining, he enters and finds his seat.  Deputy Sheriffs Leslie and Nagle drag Clifford Allman into the Territorial Office Building.   Berg says, "Thanks, I believe Fisk is looking for you two."  The Sheriffs depart.    Berg glances at Allman, noting the fresh black eye, pulled lip and cut on his chin.  "Those guys rough you up a bit?" he asks.   Allman nods yes. 

The crowd returns and Isby calls the Inquest back to order.   Berg calls Clifford Allman to the stand.   Berg begins "Mr. Allman, you are here because of your involvement with the masked riders.   Your associates Carson Block and Kansas Clem Hawkins are dead.  Your associate Jason Snavley has already testified and named all of the other riders.   The only thing that will save you from a noose is for you to also give up those names." 

Allman says, "What difference does it make?  I give those names and the Sheriff's Deputies will kill me."   Berg replies, "They won't touch you again.   Following your testimony you will be brought to the Town Jail not the County Jail."   Allman hesitates, still unsure of what to say.   Allman looks up and says, "Fisk was behind it.  The other riders were Charlie Villers, Porter Norris and Bronco Madson."   Jake notes that Tomlinson's hand gesture remains the same as the previous testimony. 

A very displeased Judge Isby says, "Mr. Allman, Lying to this court is a very serious offense.  You should know that Bishop Papandraius has been summoned to come and cast a Truthfulness spell at your trial this afternoon.   You have a few hours behind bars before then to reconsider your next actions, which will decide your fate."   Judge Isby turns to Marshall Berg and asks, "Do you have any further witnesses to call Marshall?"  Berg replies, "No sir."   Isby pounds the gavel and says, "I call this Inquest adjourned".

Chester takes notes during the inquest. The marshals will have to check out the stories of those named. Shackleton claims to have met up with the riders accidentally, so he'll have to be questioned as well.   Berg and Chester escort Allman back to the Town Jail where Helen Barker is on guard duty.    Cole Rixton and Jason Snavely are in one cell.  They put Allman in the cell with Bob Skull.     Berg dismisses Helen, saying that he and Chet can watch these four until Neil and Eddie return with the Bishop.

Jake leaves, disappointed in the show.  I wonder who they are more afraid of than Isby? He returns to the Lucky Lady and does a little jig, laughing nearly hysterically.  "What a terrific way to start the day."   Having skipped breakfast to make the inquest on time, he scrounges what leftovers he can from the kitchen and spends the rest of the morning at the saloon.

Chester and Mitch have spent several hours waiting patiently, watching the prisoners and chatting with one another.  Dorita brings by lunch for the lawmen at around 12:30 PM.    They are nearly done eating there meal when Cole Rixton exclaims "MARSHALL".   Both lawmen turn and look at the cells, where they see both Clifford Allman and Jason Snavely dissolving into clouds of light blue smoke.   Chester and Berg leap out of their chairs. Berg fumbles with the keys to the cell, but manages to get it open. They grab for the smoke, but it wafts between their fingers.

A shaken Cole Rixton hands a small blue bottle to Berg and says, "Snavely had this, I think he found it under his bunk."   Berg sniffs it and says, "Some kind of magical elixir I'd guess."   All that is left of Snavely are the clothes that he had been wearing, piled onto the floor.   The lawmen look over into the other cell at the pile of clothing that Allman had worn.  Berg asks, "Where's the bottle?"   Bob Skull replies, "He dropped it."   They look at the floor and Berg asks "Where?"    Skull smiles and says, "Into my hand..."  and he too begins to turn to smoke.

Chester exclaims, "Damnation. The Cowboys' pet wizard got them out right from under our noses. They can't have gone far. Let's hope they're probably at the Palace. Should we go?"  Berg says, "Yeah."   They lock Rixton in the cell and lock the door to the Jail and Marshall's Office on the way out.    They spend the next hour with Helen's help looking for the outlaws to no avail.     

Neil returns with the Priest.   They say that Kitty Trent managed to give them the slip in Dos Cabezas, exiting out one side of the carriage when they approached the other.   Eduardo stayed behind to look for her and will hopefully be bringing her back on the stagecoach on its way back from Wilcox.     

Judge Isby holds a trial and Rixton testifies, the Bishop confirming that he is innocent of killing Derek Avery.     An angry Judge Isby declares that the Crazy-8 Ranch, Kansas Clem Hawkin's Sunset Farm, and any personal possessions left behind by both Jason Snavely and Bob Skull are to be sold with Attorney Upton assigned to make sure that the victims of the Hooded Riders attack are compensated from the proceeds.

When the Marshals get back to the office, Chester kicks a chair. "All this stuff is making us look bad. How can the town trust us to get justice for them if we can't even keep outlaws in our jail? The only good thing about this whole mess is that the Liberty Party has mud on its face. I reckon we won't be seeing Allman, Snavely, or Skull round these parts for a while. We better tell the deputy sheriffs."  Berg says, "Maybe that's part of their plan, to hurt your campaign for Town Marshall."

Chester replies, "It's a very good one, if that's what they're after. Would the other candidates be so desperate to blow up half the town, though? This is  murder we're talking about. I'm not going to back down. If whoever is behind this wins the election then there'll be more threats in the night."  

Berg says, "Well, if we manage to catch and punish the guilty between now and the election then their plan backfires and makes you look good.   But right now we don't have many leads to go by. 
I'm thinking that maybe you and Eddie probably should consider making  that trip down to Mexico we were talking about before to see that wood elf who wrote the note.   Hank Hill was generous with the balloon today, he might be inclined to do so again, which would get you there and back in only half a day."

Chester smiles slightly. "You heard the Marshall, Eddie. Let's go." The pair of deputies walk over to Hill's usual hangout. Once there, they find the Texan.  "Mr. Hill. We got a job for you and that wondrous flying machine you have. Me and Eddie need to visit Mexico to see an old friend. Can you take us there and back?"  Hank says, "I can take you to the boarder but not over it, this contraption was confiscated as a spoil of war and if we cross into Mexico somebody just might try to take it back."     

Eddie says, "That would be good enough.  We're going to the town of Naco, around sixty miles away.   You could bring us just beyond Bisbee and we could walk the last few miles on foot if we have to."  Hank says, "I'll have to go find our pilot Hans if you want to go now, or do you want to wait until tomorrow morning?"    Eddie looks to Chester and asks, "Manny Escobar said that Mr. Shaw is having your party meet at Drover's for supper to put together a platform.  Shouldn't you be there for that?"

Chester slaps his forehead. "Yeah. Thanks for reminding me, Eddie. Mr. Hill, can we leave tomorrow? I have something important to do tonight.”  He replies, "Sure thing, and call me Hank".   Chester extends his hand. "You can call me Chet. This here is Eddie. In public, you got to call us Deputy. The Marshall is a stickler for that." 

Chester says, “Say, aren't you running for office, too?”  Hank replies, "Yup, running for Town Marshall same as you."  Chester replies, "Well, I won't hold that against you. Good luck, Hank. What kind of experience do you have with the law?"  He replies, " Just abiding by the law whenever ah can..."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-six “Rhinehardt”, Monday June 12th, 1882, 3:00 P.M.*

Chester replies to Hank Hill, "That's good to hear. We haven't any problems with Arcade's Gang, so you're all good at keeping your noses clean. I like that. So, we'll see you tomorrow then, Hank." Chester and Eddie walk back to the office. Chester asks, Chet asks, “Eddie, how happy do you think our friend will be to see us?" Eduardo replies, “Not sure, and I wouldn’t exactly call him a friend.”

They arrive at the office. Chester says, "Marshall, we'll be using Mr. Hill's airship early tomorrow morning. That'll give that German fellow, Hans, enough time to prepare. Plus, Mr. Shaw's having a meeting tonight for all the candidates. I'm going to need to go to that." Berg says, "Okay Chet, I'll probably be locking this place up soon. I had Helen bring the glass with the rest of that magical elixir over to the town's new Apothecary, Harlin Porter. He thinks it is something called an Elixir of Gaseous Form.

He looked it up in a book and said that unless they had considerable experience before using that type of elixir they would have been at the mercy of the magic and that we should have just tried to following the clouds in the direction of the wind until it wore off after an hour or two and they would have solidified. Doesn't help us much now, but we'll know better what to do if we come up against that again."

"Gaseous Form, huh? We'll have to do a better job of checking folks we put in the hoosegow. Eddie replies, "But we did check them Chet, Mitch is always very good about that. He even took away Rixton's pocket watch, Allman's chewing tobacco tin and Skull's pen and notepad before locking them up. He patted them all down real good, there's no way that I know of that they could have had those glass vials on them without them being found."

Chester says, “Having those varmints gone should slow down whoever is behind these attacks. Knowing them, they'll try to sneak back into town. Maybe even use one of those magical disguises. I catch you later, Marshall, Eddie." Chester walks over to Drover's.

The periodic west to east stage rolled out of Promise City leaving a single passenger and his belongings behind. Shortly afterwards, a broad shouldered man with a stout waist stood in the street outside the Lucky Lady. He glanced one more time at the slip of paper, satisfied he had the correct saloon. He scratched once at his prominent side burns, though the thick black whiskers refused to submit they had long ago been surpassed in number by their gray counter parts. The story on his head was different the black hairs still held on to the majority.
As he stood in the doorway, he appeared like a middle aged farmer. The fine black wool of his coat and pants belied his otherwise menial appearance. He placed a small travel bag on the floor and coughed politely.

Harry Rote approaches, "Yes, can I help you?" The man turns his face towards Harry, who for the first time notices the large scar on his left cheek. The man thrusts out a hand and fixes his steel colored eyes on Harry, who is momentarily taken aback. "Bradford Rhinehardt, sir. I am here to see Cornelius Van Horne. I understand I have lodging arranged." His tone is pleasant and polite. "Could you notify Mr. Van Horne and send a boy for my trunk?"

Jake notices that stranger at the bar and wanders over. "How are you, Jeff? How about a whiskey." He glances at the face of the large man next to him and is mildly surprised to recognize him, though his hair is more gray than the last time he say him. Jake begins a turn to give him a welcoming hug but stops himself and instead says, "Nasty looking scar you carry there."

The man with the scar looks to Jake, smiles and then says, "Would have been much worse if a good friend of mine hadn't kept the bruiser who did it from getting in another jab. My friend wasn't all that bright though, he used a full bottle of whiskey to hit the guy with instead of an empty one. The bartender made us pay for it too, cost us the last of our money, what a waste of good alcohol." "Heh." Jake accepts the glass of whiskey from Jeff. "A guy like that probably still does dumb things. To your health."

After a sip of whiskey to the toast Jake says, "You in town for the poker tournament?" He replies, "Yes I am. I received a telegram from a Cornelius Van Horne asking me to be a dealer. Funny thing is, I've never met him, I've heard of his reputation and I guess he's heard of mine. So, is that why you've come to town?"

Jake says, "You do not know Van Horne? Well then, that puts you a notch higher in my book. I figured you for a friend of his. You must have some reputation, Van Horne is fussy." Jake savors another sip of whiskey. "I came to town a while back and stayed here. Seems like I am no brighter than that friend of yours." Jake offers him his hand. "Jake Cook. I am part owner of what you see around you."

The man shake's Jake's hand and says, "Bradford Rhinehardt, from New York by way of Kansas City. Pleased to make your acquaintance Mr. Cook." Jake asks, "Would you like to meet Mr. Van Horne? I can take you up to his room." Mr. Rhinehardt takes Jake up on his suggestion to go meet Van Horne. Jake takes him up to the room and knocks on the door. "Mr. Van Horne, you have a visitor." Van Horne asks for them to come in. The man with Jake says, "Hello Mr. Van Horne, my name is Bradford Rhinehardt, you sent for me."

The large man lying in the bed puts down the book he was reading and says, "Yes I did Sir, I am sponsoring a high-stakes poker tournament here at the Lucky Lady this upcoming weekend. I need honest dealers and your reputation proceeds you as to being one. The pay would be an even $ 1,000 plus room and board here at the Lucky Lady for this week if you are interested." The man says, "Yes Sir, I am." Van Horne replies, "Very good then, Mr. Cook will get you settled."

They leave Van Horne, Jakes takes him to an available room. "How will this do?" Rhinehardt looks the room over briefly and replies, "This will be satisfactory." Jake nods, closes the door and gives the man a sudden hug, "It had better be satisfactory. I do not want any of my other rooms smelling of greasy German sausage and stale beer." He releases him and smiles, "Rhiney, it has been a while. How in Hades are you?"

He replies, "I've been good Jake, not very rich, but getting by. And you're looking well yourself. Nice looking place you have here. I gather that you were the one who recommended me to Van Horne." "I mentioned your name, but he had already heard of you. Not sure if my recommendation helped or hurt." Jake shrugs, "Sometimes the fancy Mr. Van Horne and I annoy each other. Business is business though. Speaking of which, I will be playing in the tournament so best we do not look too chummy in public for now. Not to worry though, we will take good care of you. Besides you will be in good shape for a while, a thousand dollars buys a load of lager and wurst."

He replies, "Thank you Jake. I must say, I am surprised to find you in such a small place as this. I could always find myself at home in a small town like this but you always struck me as needing something like Kansas City or an even larger place."

"And you were always too astute for your own good." Jake slaps him on the arm and smiles, though the smile is a bit pensive. "It was a routine, you know, start in the city until I was no longer welcome. Then work the surrounding large towns, followed by the outlying smaller towns. Bored again I would move to another city. Somehow I ended up here, made a few friends, talked my way into part ownership of a silver mine, earned enough money in various ways to buy into this saloon, and got myself caught up in a war between outlaw gangs, and a bunch of other ill considered activities I will not even mention. Did I mention I also ended up with a regular girl?"

Jake takes his time tells him some of the story. "When she is here, it is like a siren song. Now that she is away, I think I have come to my senses. She is probably the best thing that will ever happen to me, but you know Jake..." He looks sad for a minute but quickly snaps out of it. "Look what you have done to me," Jake smiles again. "It really is great to see you again. I should have come to visit you in Kansas City. You think the law has forgotten about me by now?"

Rhinehardt replies, "The Armour family never forgets anybody they don't like, but I believe it's O'Brien who they are still looking for not you. Do you know what ever happened to Old Red, I haven't heard anything from him since you two skipped town together."

"I did hear from him earlier this year. He is still laying low. He seemed well enough. It sure would be nice to spend some time with him, all three of us for that matter. I will let you settle in. If you get hungry, our cook Maria is pretty good though it has a decidedly Mexican flavor. If you want someplace else, try the Promise City Hotel." Jake turns to leave, but stops with his hand on the door knob. "Watch yourself here, at times it can be a dangerous place. The good news is my liquor distributor is also one of my bartenders, so if I have to break a full bottle of whiskey over anyone's head this time I get a good discount." They both laugh. As Jake leaves he says over his shoulder, "That and I can afford to pay for it."

At the bar Jake gives Jeff a ten dollar bill. "That guy says he prefers German style beer. Give this to Harry and tell him it is from Rhinehardt to grease the skids in locating some for him." Noting that it is getting late, Jake departs for the dinner meeting with Shaw.

Kate decides that there was something comforting about falling back into routine. The endless high spirits of the students was infectious and the day teaching seemed to do her as much or more good as going away to rest alone would have. Things weren't all better by any means, but they were better. As the children all rushed out at the end of the day Kate noticed Emery Shaw outside the door, probably her to pick up his niece. "How was your first day, Emily?" she asked the girl.

The girl replies, "A lot of tests. I hope I don't have to take any more for a while," the girl said with a sunny smile. Kate says, "We'll grade them tonight and get you in the proper classes tomorrow. I'm not a big believer in tests myself, you won't spend another whole day taking them until you want to graduate. I think your Uncle's waiting for you," she finished as they arrived at the door.

"Any news on what happened after I left this morning?" Kate asked him as Emily was distracted by Nakomo. Shaw says, "Lots of news, almost all bad. Jason Snavely, Clifford Allman and Bob Skull all managed to escape from jail. So when the Bishop arrived it was anti-climatic. Rixton testified and was proven innocent of Avery's murder.

I spoke to him a short while ago, he's decided to drop out of the Town Council race. And word is that Roger and Janet Fly have decided to leave town for good, her being too embarrassed to face the public again after the revelations about her husband."

Her disappointment was almost palpable. "I hate to see the Flys leave; I like them both very much. I wonder if it would be too big a liberty to stop over and have a talk with Mrs. Fly. I can see why Mr. Rixton would want to drop the race. It begins to look more and more like we should combine the Unity and Integrity parties, although amongst all these lives hurt I feel terrible to even think about politics. Even though Skull and his compatriots are gone, I'd say they proved themselves guilty by running. What do they hope to do now, I have to wonder."

Shaw says, "Combining the parties sounds like a good idea. I'll stop by and see the remaining Integrity Party members and invite them to join us this evening. As for politics, the only plus is that while Isby didn't believe Fisk and his friends part of the hooded riders group both Snavely and Allman testified that they were and by escaping it isn't disproved."

Kate replies, "And that casts suspicion even more strongly on Fisk's party. Still and all, I'd rather have gotten to the truth. I still don't know if this school was a target, or if they threw that dynamite because I was here defending it. We can't continue to live like this. The sooner this election is over, the better. Although if the perpetrators don't get their way, the elections probably won't stop it. Do you worry for your own safety at all?"

Shaw says, "That's a silly question Katherine, I fought off Cochise, I served two years as an Officer during the Civil War, I stood by your side against the Cowboy Gang a few months back. Was I afraid on those occasions? Damned right I was! Only a fool isn't afraid, but I've learned there are times that a person has to take a stand. I'm more determined than ever now to become Mayor of this place!"

"I'm glad I'm not the only insane fool left in this town," Kate said with her first genuine smile of the day and impulsively laid her hand on his arm. "Sometimes I feel like I'm standing by myself. I really needed to hear someone else say that today." Shaw bids Kate goodbye, saying he'll see her in another hour-and-a-half at Drover's. He and Emily head away and he asks her how her first day at school went.

After the school emptied, Kate sound down with Emily Banks' exams and began to go over them. It kept her time filled until about four-thirty when she headed upstairs to change into a less drab dress. She decided on the red, and rearranged her hair. Presentable was probably the best she could say for her appearance, but it was all that was needed.

Shaw and Emily head north up East Street and then west on Sierra, passing by the ruins of the buildings that burned down. Most of the fencing around the Papago Corral is still standing. Shaw says, "There's a guy up on that hill to the east named Hayes who catches and trains wild mustangs. He's buying this corral from the Shermans."

They pass the Palace, which now has makeshift beams supporting canvas tarps over the holes in the walls and roof. They go another three more blocks to the corner of Sierra and Federal Streets. She can see the foot bridge over Pine Creek a block further west with just a few houses and then open space beyond it.

They knock at the door and Jesse Sherman answers. It appears to Emily that the woman has been crying. Most of their possessions are backed in boxes or rolled up in blankets. Ike Sherman comes over and shakes Shaw's hand. Ike says, "I appreciate your being willing to buy most of the furniture, that'll save us trying to move or sell it individually." Shaw replies, "Well, that will make it easier for us to move in right away."

He introduces Emily and the Sherman's give a tour. The building is twenty-five feet wide east to west and twenty-feet north to south. The first floor is divided into three rooms, with the combination kitchen/dining room being the largest. A staircase up leads to the second floor which is divided into a master bedroom and two smaller rooms. A ladder and trapdoor lead to the attic which has a full pitched roof.

Ike says, "This used to belong to the Condons and we rented but they sold it to us last year after the James Gang robbed them and they needed cash. We paid them $ 800 for it, we'll sell it to you for the same, plus $ 100 for the furniture." Shaw replies, "Well, if this is acceptable to Emily I'll make it an even $ 1,000, you have nice furniture here, I wouldn't want to cheat you."

Emily had first met Mrs. Sherman with her usual sunny smile, but it dimmed at the woman's obvious sadness. She tried to keep her excitement down as they went through the house. It would be by far the biggest place she'd ever lived in, and from one of the upstairs windows she could see far off to the horizon. "It's a beautiful house, Uncle. I like that I'll be able to see horses and the countryside from here. And it will be much quieter than the boarding house."

Emery Shaw says, "Well then, that decides it. Let's go over to the Promise City Bank and transfer some money to you Mr. Sherman." The three of them head over to Front Street and down to Front and Main. They enter the single-story brick building and Emily is surprised to see a young red-haired girl not much older than her behind the teller's window. Emery Shaw greets her with a smile and says, "Hello Miss. Shannon O'Hara, I'm surprised to see you working here."

The girl looks up and says in a voice with a slight hint of an Irish accent, "When I heard that one teller had died and another was in jail I approached Mr. Stevens about a job. Mathematics has always been a strong subject for me and I had a letter of reference from my former tutor, a Professor at Belfast University, so he agreed to let me work here on a trial basis. It pays much better than what I was making at the Kelley's, although I still plan to work there on weekends."

"Two jobs? And you've been to University? You've been busy." Emily suddenly realized she hadn't really been spoken to or introduced. "I'm Emily Banks, Mr. Shaw is my Uncle. I didn't mean to interrupt." She smiles and says, "Shannon O'Hara and I've heard of you. You met my mother, older brother and one of my sets of twin sisters last night." Shaw says, "And Emily spent the day at your mother's school as well.

Shaw explains what he needs. Shannon calls over Mr. Stevens to help with the transaction given the dollar values involved. The money is transferred over into Mr. Sherman's account. So we will only have a couple days at the boarding house. I think Mrs. Russell will be sad we're leaving. She seems like a motherly kind of lady. It was nice to meet you, Miss O'Hara. Next time you'll have to tell me what you heard about me and tell me all about you." They head out, going to the Comique Variety Hall and Saloon. Emery Shaw approaches Vidkan Gerhardsen and asks him to join them for dinner at 5:00 PM at Drover's.

Emily had the feeling that when his mind switched to politics he had forgotten she was still with him. Which was fine with her since she doubted he'd have let her come inside this saloon if he'd been thinking about it. She listened curiously to the dwarf speaking his own language. She spoke the elvan tongue herself but didn't often get the chance to. She looked curiously around the room while she waited for her Uncle to be ready.

There are around fifteen patrons in the establishment at the moment, nine humans and six dwarves. She hears what is the familiar accents of people from Illinois and sees the bartender talking to a man at the bar, both peppering the speech with familiar Chicago accents and jargon. Emily's ear kept going back to the familiar speech even though she knew how rude it was to eavesdrop. She wanted to say hello, but wasn't sure what to say. Instead she approached the bar and said, "Could I trouble you for a glass of water? It sure is nice to hear some homey voices. I just came from Chicago and I didn't realize I missed it."

The bartender smiles and says, "Well Hello Miss, I'm Warren Watson and I originally hail from the city's west suburb of Cicero. I saw you come in with Mr. Shaw, are you related to his wife's side? He said before that they're from the city? Would you like something to drink, I have lemonade and sarsaparilla?" The second man says, "Hello Miss, I'm Hiram Kowalski, grew up in South Chicago along the Lake near Rainbow Beach." "Lemonade would be very nice, thank you. Mr. Shaw's wife was my Ma's sister. He visited sometimes and he thought maybe I would like it better here than in a big city. I lived not far north of where the fire started." Shaw looks at the clock and interrupting Emily says, “We should go, I want to be there when the other folks arrive.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-seven “Too Many Candidates”, Monday June 12th, 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

Chester and Kate arrive at the candidates meeting simultaneously. Emery Shaw is seated at the head of several tables that have been put together on the northwest corner of the room. All other tables in the place have been moved further away to give that group some privacy. Place settings are along the table with Vera and Austin Black bringing out bowls of food and placing them on the table for a family-style dinner.

By 5:15 PM everybody expected is present, with the Unity Party candidates Emery Shaw, Chester Martin, Vera Blake, Helen Barker, Manuel Escobar, and Patrick Seawell, the Integrity Party candidates Michael Seawell, Elihu Upton, Neil Cassidy, Judge Lacey and Joe Riser, and independent candidates Vidkin Gerhardsen, Estaban Fuente and Jeremiah Peck.

Also present are family members and friends of the candidates consisting of Emily Banks, Clarisse Townsend, Austin Blake, Stanley Barker, Herbert Hoover, Rosita Escobar, Enrico Escobar, Julia Barbeau, Hatcher Meeks, Laurie Gilson, Torvald Ercksohnn, Cornflower Peck, Jake Cook, Minerva Florencia and Nakomo.

The group spends until 5:45 enjoying the meal and one another's company. Shaw then stands and starts the meeting, "Hello, thank you all for coming. I wanted all of the more-moderate candidates here to discuss the present situation. We have the debate tonight at 7:00 and I know that many of you also plan to stop by Derek Avery's wake over at the Rio Grande so I'll right to the point. Cole Rixton has withdrawn from the Unity Party just as the Integrity Party has had Roger Fly withdraw as well as the loss of Mr. Avery. And with most of the Hooded Riders still free this election has become a real danger to the candidates and their families.

What I propose is that the parties and like-minded independents consolidate into one party. That way we will not be dividing the votes of the more moderate-minded people in town and anybody wishing to withdraw at this time could without a problem. Once a new slate of candidates is decided the candidates can then work on the official party platform and announce both the party makeup and platform as part of tonight's debate. This group assembled here is large enough that we should be able to get most the 25 signatures for anybody needing one.

Let me start by saying that I am firmly committed to staying on as the Mayoral Candidate, in fact I am more determined than ever. Is there any other interest in that office? You were running for that too Mr. Gerhardsen." Speaking through his translator Torvald the dwarf Vidkin explains that due to the threat to his workers he has decided to withdraw from the Mayor's race but is interested in being on the Town Council instead. Nobody else shows an interest in the mayoral position.

Shaw then says, "Next is the Town Marshall Position. Both Michael Seawell and Chester Martin are running for it." Seawell speaks up first, looking towards his girl Julia and says, "My fiancé and I have discussed the matter and she feels very strongly that I should withdraw. I regretfully agree, my staying in the race puts the others living at Fly's Boarding House in too much risk."

Shaw asks, "And what about you Deputy Martin?" Chester pauses for a second, then says, "I haven't talked to Clarisse about it, but I'm staying in. The only way I know to make Promise City safer is for me to do it myself. I can't trust whoever Adair puts up and I don't know that much about Hank Hill. The Cowboy Gang and other outlaws have made themselves too comfortable in this county and that affects us. I take the escape from our jail personally and I want to see those men brought to justice."

Kate hid a small smile. She hadn't heard about an engagement for Colonel Seawell, but it was nice to think love could be found for those who might have thought they were past it. She was also relieved that there wouldn't be a struggle over a mayoral candidate, although she was a bit surprised no one had argued against consolidating the parties. Then again, there had already been talk of such a thing that she had not been privy to. Although she was certain Chester wasn't pulling out of the race, she waited to hear what he would say.

Following Chester's response Shaw says, "Okay, that leaves the Town Council, collectively we have eleven of you here for five positions." Neil Cassidy says, "Helen and I would both prefer to remain deputies, which would be a conflict-of-interest if we were on the council, so we'll withdraw."

Elihu Upton says, "You can count me out as being a Councilman on your party as well. Mr. Shaw, I have great respect for you and have heard nothing but good things, but I can't in good conscience join a party with you as the head of it. I sincerely feel that the next Mayor should be somebody who has resided in this town during the last year, not at a ranch twelve miles away. With Avery gone and with Fly, Cassidy and Michael Seawell withdrawing there really is no point in trying to maintain the Integrity Party, so I will go back to being an independent candidate for Town Council." He stands and leaves as does his business associate Hatcher Meeks.

After the door closed Kate said, "I can certainly see Mr. Upton's position, but his criteria makes finding a good mayor for this town very difficult. Few people have been here at, even fewer for more than a couple of years. Mr. Shaw is one of them. Eventually the mining will slow down and the ranches and farms will have to support this town, both businesses Mr. Shaw knows very well. Our good Mr. Vidkin is also a new-comer but is willing to serve his new home. Our other options for mayor are Adair and Fisk, and while they may have lived in town over the last year I hardly think their motives are the betterment of Promise City for everyone who lives in it. I believe we have the right candidate for the job."

Jake remains silent thinking, So far so good. He kept his quiet waiting until he was needed to sway the party in the proper direction. Speak too much and your words are diluted; hold them for impact. Patrick Seawell says, "Well, I'm not sure that the party needs two miners on it, so if we're adding Vidkin then I guess I'll drop out. Besides, I have a hunch I may not have the time to serve anyway, one of our mines is starting to look rather promising."

Estaban speaks up and says, "I should probably remain an independent, I'm not planning to pull any punches in tonight's debate in regards to Bill Watkins, and I have a hunch I'm one of his targets as well." Joe Riser speaks up and says, "You're right about that, I board at the Great Western and he's not too fond of all the late night festivities held across the street at the El Parador." Jeremiah Peck also says, "I guess I'll stay and independent too. I plan to directly address the Freedom Party's racist attitudes so you may not want to be associated with my comments."

Shaw says, "Well then, that leaves us with five for Town Council. From the original Unity Party we have Manuel Escobar and Vera Blake, from the Integrity Party we have Judge Lacey and Joe Riser, and then we have added in former mayoral candidate Vidkin Gerhardsen, who we'll need to circulate a Town Council petition for. Mr. Peck, Mr. Fuente, I'll have to ask the two of you to leave if you won't be on our ticket so that we can work on our party's platform."

The two men leave along with Peck's wife Cornflower. Kate followed the three over to the door. "Good luck to both of you," she said quietly as they stepped outside. "You'd both be fine councilmen and I'm looking forward to hearing what you have to say at the debates." Jeremiah replies, "And good luck to you as well, I'm hoping that aside from the two of us", gesturing to Estaban, "the rest of the council is made up of your party instead of the other choices available to the town."

Kate returns to the table as Shaw is discussing the written platform of the Law and Order Committee. He says, "The best strategy for the debate tonight is to let Kate Higgins and Estaban Fuente take on Bill Watkins and Dennis Winston directly about their platform but it should also provide us with an opportunity for us to show that we are a moderate alternative. The Law and Order group wants to eliminate prostitution, drinking on Sundays and impose strict hours for businesses in town. Higgins and Fuente will want no laws at all about those. The answer is probably somewhere in between."

Vera Blake says, "Well, I plan to speak my mind on that. When my stagecoach driver friends come in late from a run and want to get a drink and unwind they come to Drovers, I don't want them having to face a "'Closed' sign because of some silly law." Joe Riser says, "But Watkins does have a point, more than once noise from a celebration at the El Parador has gone well into the wee hours of the morning, and the Great Western isn't the only place they're keeping up."

Shaw says, "I agree, and the issue really shouldn't be one of if a place is open but rather is the noise from it bothering the neighbors. I know the Figures family, if they realized they were bothering folks they'd probably be willing to take some measures once it got late to curtail the noise. So maybe our proposal would be that at after 11:00 all saloons would be required to shut their windows, play only quieter instruments such as a piano and guitar, and have patrons no longer congregate on outside porches." "That does not seem unreasonable." Jake remarks.

Shaw says, "Exactly, and that's the opinion of a saloon owner folks! The key here is for us to not argue either extreme but to instead present a moderate solution to the problems. And as far as noise is concerned, the Law and Order party hasn't addressed the biggest source of noise in town, namely the Stamping Mill and Smelter. Right now they only operate in daytime hours so it is a non-issue, but if they outlying mines begin to produce that could change. If any of you have ever spent a night in Tombstone you know how difficult it is to sleep when the stamping mills are going, and their mills are located further from the main town as than this one is."

Assayer Joe Riser says, "Well, Law and Order won't address that since the Stamping Mill's owner Elton Hubbard financially supports them." Vera Blake says, "Which makes them a bunch of hypocrites!" Shaw says, "Fine, but don't you call them that during the debate Vera." "If I may," Jake interjects, "just wait for them to make an unreasonable proposal. You know, like no noise from the saloons in the evening at all. Instead of taking them to task, just ask a clarifying question. Would that include all business equally? For example would the smithy or the mining operations have to follow all the same rules? That way before you even get your position out, their position becomes suspect."

Kate interjects, "May I also suggest not actually using the word moderate during the debates. Those with extreme views will try to change it to wishy-washy. The idea that you are trying to address everyone's concerns will come across just fine, just like Watkins hypocrisy will without having to use the word." Shaw laughs and says, "Yes, I am counting on the bad behavior of others to help make many of our points for us."

He continues, "Another point that may come up tonight, and will definitely come up in Wednesday night's Town Marshall debate is the present lawlessness going on. The escape of three prisoners today while our candidate was present won't help matters. My suggestion is that everybody present at this table right now do everything that we possibly can to help identify and catch these outlaws in the next eight days." Vidkin's friend Torvald translates his comment of "Those hooded riders took our mine by surprise last weekend, if they come back we will be ready for them."

Doing everything I possibly can, Jake muses privately, would certainly not shed a positive light on the Unity Party. Inwardly he chuckles. Besides, I already killed two of them. Still, I will see what can be done. He nods in response to Shaw's comment. Shaw says, "Well, I'll have until Thursday night's debate to articulate my vision for Promise City. Essentially I see that not as it is today but as a community of greatness, the best in the entire Arizona Territory. I will emphasize how this party has people from diverse backgrounds as well as a mix of ages, races and genders to provide an adequate representation of the town."

Minerva has sat through the entire meeting without saying a word, no small feat for her intrusive Spanish temperament She says, "These decisions are meant for the people of Promise City to work out together. It is not for the church or the gods to decide their path.". She follows the banter back and forth trying to sort out all the names, and parties, who stands for what, who is against what and who appears sincere about their positions. She listens to Kate and is once again awed by the demure woman's intuitive knowledge of the political arena. "It is a shame that she is not running for an office of some sort." The priestess eyes darken when Seawell, Helen and the little dwarven man withdraw their candidacies, but understanding their positions, she says nothing.
Satisfied that she is able to lend her support to this political party without compromising her service to the gods she continues to just sit quietly and nod her approval.

Kate nodded and said, "Hopefully we can offer enough options that we can draw in the most voters. What else has anyone heard that people in town are concerned about? I hear most people talking about the saloons or the lawlessness, but towns face many more challenges than that. Since we now have two schools education is covered for the moment, but as the town grows a public school will have to be started. A larger tax base will allow everyone's taxes to be lower, so any ideas about how to draw people and businesses here should also go down well.
What services can be provided by those taxes?

Shaw says, "Fire protection is obviously one, yesterday proved that. We should probably also have one school rather than two but that might be a better issue for the Town Council to address after they are elected. I'd also suggest, unpleasant as it is to discuss, plans for things like refuse disposal," Kate added. "The streets can get quite nasty sometimes. And while it will be a long time until the town needs anything like a hospital, we may want to suggest some kind of emergency plan. People get hurt in fires, floods happen, sickness spreads. If we have plans in place for these things before they happen people will feel safer and better prepared.

It could be as simple as having a designed office to go to for information, or a building designated as the first place to take wounded or ill people when their numbers are great. Right now when there are multiple injuries everyone in town with medical knowledge just runs it. It works well enough but some organization there wouldn't hurt."

Shaw says "Okay, there is one more issue that we need to address, and that has to do with religion. The Law and Order Party essentially views the Greek/Roman Church as the only true religion. Having Vidkin and Manuel on our ticket already proclaims that we think otherwise, as they follow other deities, but I'm thinking that we should perhaps be more explicit in discussing that. What are your opinions on that?"

Minerva sits taller and leans into the table, finally feeling that it is appropriate to speak. "Why do you feel it necessary to make this an issue in your campaign? It is not necessary to proclaim your stand on the issue of freedom of religion. As you have said, the diversity of your party speaks for itself. Those who attend my church know clearly what the gods' will is in this matter and will vote accordingly.. and I certainly have not kept the gods' will secret from the misguided souls who would think otherwise and will continue to set them straight as is my duty." she smirks recalling several very satisfying scathing lectures that she had recently scalded those 'misguided' folks with.”

Kate interjects, "I agree that our beliefs about religion are apparent already and do not need to be made an issue by us. But we do need to be ready to respond to the Law and Order Party.

I would assure the voters that this party has no intention of legislating religion. When religion begins to play a hand in government, it also opens the door for government to play a hand in religion. All citizens should be free to practice their own faith and not be restricted by the practice of others.

For example, we would not legislate a drinking ban on Sundays. It is the responsibility of a practitioner of a faith to observe the tenants of that faith. It is not the responsibility of the government to enforce a religious observance. Sunday is the holy day for the Greek/Roman church, but not for others. Followers of the Greek and Roman faith who feel Sunday should be a day of abstention should observe that; to force that observation on people who follow a different faith is not acceptable."

Jake interjects, "As citizen I would expect the same separation of church and state here as elsewhere." Minerva says, “It is not a matter of separating the gods from the people, Senor Jake. It is about not taking away ones right to worship as one sees fit. There are many gods and many ways to worship them and do their will . Neither the governing body nor the people have the right to prevent another from exercising their duty to a higher power." Jake says, "Semantics, Senorita. I support the right of the individual to make their own choices and live by them. I do not argue the point, just ask this group to respect the right of the individual."

Shaw says, "Very well, we won't need to get more specific on that point. If everybody would please sign Vidkin's Town Council petition he and I will then get whatever more we need to get to twenty-five and go see Judge Isby. Hopefully he'll let him join tonight's debate." Jake queues up to sign, anxious to get out of this meeting. Kate gladly signed the petition, finally feeling like something was going well.

Minerva signs the petition and then pulls Jake aside. "Are you going to the debate tonight? I know that the election is important but I fear that it is distracting us from hunting down the vampires. Has Senor Tomlinson found out anything more about their whereabouts?" He smiles as if they are discussing nothing more important than the weather, "Last night Tomlinson said they had not found anything yet. I have no idea where to go looking. I would gladly face hideous death at the fangs of those fiends," Jake smirks, "rather than listen to this political dribble again, that and last night I got a hundred dollar fine for maintaining my honor." Jake laughs after that. "Whatever is left of it."

Minerva laughs at his joke but remains serious and says, “I am glad that you feel that way, since that may well happen. . Kate approached her friends just in time to catch the last of Jake's comment. "Are we so boring, Jake? I admit, I've had about enough myself but it's necessary." If you must know the truth..." he maintains that impertinent smile. "This is not exactly my forte. You know I will help where I can. Calling this tedious would be kind." Kate smiled. "For me as well, Jake."

Minerva says, I cannot sit idly by waiting for them to take another victim. I want to go and search for them but I have no idea where to begin looking." "Our other fiend problem? At least that one seems one we might be able to solve. I mentioned to Jake a few things earlier today that might help with that. I wish I could go after them with you. Since I can't, I'll worry about politics and let you do the dangerous things." Minerva’s raises her eyebrows. "After all that has happened, How can you say that Politics is any less dangerous? You have information?"

"Not less dangerous, perhaps. But there is standing up for what you believe in and watching your back," she dropped her voice, "and then there is walking into a place full of who knows how many sets of hungry fangs. The first doesn't break my word to Diana. The second... would take some rationalizing."

Minerva states, "I must say that Iam quite impressed that Jake is even here. He doesn't have a reputation for being the altruistic sort.” She jokes affectionately. "Nor am I certain that having such a scoundrel in attendance is good for the party's moderate reputation." She turns to the gambler. "Why are you here, Jake?"

"Besides looking out after my business interests, Silver Jake Cook stands by his friends and pays his debts." He glances over and makes sure that no one else is listening. "I suggested to Shaw he move from council to mayor candidate, and I worked to get the two parties to merge. I am doing what I can to make this the town you folks want. Have no fear Senorita, once this group finally settles on a platform I will do what can be done to get this group elected without it being too obvious and then fade into the background to let them go about the business of running this lovely little town."

Minerva smiles her approval, "We are of a like mind there, but I find it difficult to envision you fading into the background, perhaps operating from the background..." Jake grins in a noncommittal manner and shrugs. Kate adds, "The longer I've been here the more I see sometimes it's better to be in the background. Notice I'm not running for anything.”

Kate checked to make sure no one was near and kept her voice low. "Regarding information, a source told me that Bronco Madsen is among the newly undead. A source I trust." Minerva says, "Bronco Madsen?" I am not familiar with him." Kate says, “Bronco Madsen is running for a council seat on Fisk's ticket. My suggestion would be to get Mr. Tomlinson and whoever else is supposed to help, follow Madsen tonight and either corner him and get information, or find out where he hides during the day, get him there, and get information." Jake states, "Madsen is scheduled to debate Tuesday night. If he really is going to show I had some ideas about that."

"Perhaps we should go someplace more private if we are going to discuss this." Minerva says quietly while looking over her shoulder at the other's present in the room. Jake says, "If we are done here, we can retire to the Lucky Lady while we wait for the debates to start." Kate quickly agreed and took one of Jake's arms. "You don't mind do you? Just a bit like old times, except I haven't been drinking." Jake nods and smiles. "Old times." He offers the other to Minerva and they head over to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-eight “Jadito’s Tale”, Monday June 12th, 1882, 5:00 P.M.*

Nanuet had started the day in his morning meditation. He then walked his young relative Nakomo to school and then heads out of town with Maska. He walked south in the direction of his ranch but hesitated to actually go there, instead going to sit up on the hill to the southwest of it. From there he sees that Sonoma and Flint have been very busy with the land. There is a section where corn and wheat are growing. He notices among the sheep flock that there are over a dozen new lambs.

He spends the day in thoughtful meditation. Towards evening he senses that he and Maska are no longer alone and turns. An old elvan Indian stands behind him no more than ten feet away. Nanuet would not have thought it possible for anybody to climb the hill unseen by both himself and his animal companion, but there the man stands.

The man is wearing Yavapai clothing and looks to be several centuries old, the human equivalent of around sixty years of age. Nanuet reflects back in his memory and realizes who this could possibly be, as there was a tribal elder of the village when he was a boy who wore similar clothing. That man was named Jadito and left the tribe several decades earlier for some unknown reason.

Nanuet shakes his head a little bit to clear his thoughts and then refocuses his eyes making sure he is truly seeing what is before him. He stands and faces the elder, his hand lowering to rest on Maska's back. "Jadito? Is that you?" Nanuet says in a quizzical voice. "I have not seen you in many many moons."

Jadito approaches Nanuet and says in the Yavapai tongue "It is I Nanuet. I am pleased that you have returned. Thank you for accompanying the Elders to Prescott, you do our tribe a great service." He gestures to the ranch to the northeast and says, "I understand that together with your friends you have purchased that large plot of land. While we were both raised to believe that land can not be owned it is the way of the humans and it is good that we have shown that we can adapt."

He sits down and takes from his pouch some dried meat which he offers to both Nanuet and Maska. He says, "My dear friend Kajika has chosen wisely in picking an animal companion for you. She is a beautiful wolf."

"Thank you Jadito, for the meat and for the comments" Nanuet says as he takes some jerky from the elder. I have found a way to exist here and have even found companionship. I have found a place amongst these people and have learned their ways of constructing buildings. I did miss our people but I think I can find a home here. Oh and yes, Maska is a beautiful animal, she is amazing."

Jadito replies, "I understand. I too have returned here for similar reasons. I consider this region my home, it is where I met my mate and where we raised our children. My Alajandra is not Yavapai, she is a mix of Apache high elvan and wood elvan blood from a Mexican tribe so would never be fully accepted by our tribe. And this is her home, I would not take her from it. And I myself would never feel comfortable on the San Carlos Reservation, I would feel like a prisoner."

He stands and says, "So I have returned to the place where I am most comfortable. I am glad that you are here too, it will be good to have another of our people here to speak too in our native tongue. I have heard what you have done to make peace between the Apache and the humans. The Yavapai are proud of your accomplishments. I trust that you have made friendships among the other races of this region."

Nanuet replies, "I try and make friends with all whom I meet. I have befriended humans, dwarves, other elves and although it has been some time I have even met a centaur. It has been an amazing time but the human lifestyle is so fast and active in comparison to our slow and deliberate ways. Sometimes I need to slow down and spend a day with nature and speak with the earth, time for reverie is not always available." Nanuet enjoys a piece of the jerky then offers what little bit he has left to Maska. He asks Jadito, "Do you have shelter here? Where do you and your partner live?"

Jadito replies, "You have many questions, it might be best if I told you my history, that would answer most of them. I was born among the Yapavia people nearly 900 years ago and for the first half of my life was content to live among the tribe as one of the people, never venturing far from home. Then in in what by the human calendar was the year 1456 I was selected to accompany my tribal chief as a guard for the Great Conclave. This was a meeting of tribal leaders held approximately every seventy-six years, the time when the great white bird would visit our world though it's flight though the night sky.

The conclave was held in its traditional place a great distance to the east, at the mouth of the great Mississippi and Ohio Rivers, which today marks the intersection of the states of Kentucky, Illinois and Missouri. That journey was a remarkable experience for me, as it opened my eyes to the diversity of the elvan people. Tribes from throughout the North American continent were present, including tribes of the centaur race. That conclave told of the coming of a new race to our continent, the dwarves, who were exploring the rivers and great lakes of the northeastern part of the continent. They came not as conquerors but as traders.

I joined my chief for the following conclave some seventy-five years later, in the year 1531. I was joined at that time by my sister from whom you Nanuet are a direct descendent. That conclave brought word of another new race, the humans, who came not as traders but as invaders. They had already begun to overrun the great Incan and Aztec cities of the wood elves to the south, and others had settled along the eastern coast in the lands of Massachusetts and Virginia. We were warned by the Great Chiefs to return to our tribes and take precautions to protect ourselves from these new peoples.

But a number of us felt that there was another way, that we could learn to live in a peaceful co-existence with these humans if the attempt was made. That was the message that I brought back to my people. But the timing of my message was wrong. Less than a decade after that conclave the human Spaniard Francisco Vasquez De Coronado set out from the south on his exploration of conquest of the North American continent. His men had no respect for the peoples of the land and brought war with him as he swept through our territories, taking slaves as they went. The Yavapai were unprepared and had our crops and livestock confiscated and some of our tribe were taken as slaves including our chief's brother. After they left the tribal elders cast me out, feeling that my words of peace had betrayed the people.

I decided that the way to redeem myself was to free the captured Yavapai slaves, so followed Coronado's army southward on their return to Mexico. Along the way I met two like-minded individuals who agreed to help me with my quest, Alajandra of mixed Apache and wood elvan descent and my best friend Kykotsmovi who was a centaur of the Hopi tribe. We kept our distance by day and approached the human encampment at night in our attempt to ascertain the best method of freeing my tribe mates. Coronado stopped for a long encampment here, specifically at the location where the town of Promise City now stands.

We learned that when Coronado had set out from the city of Compostela in Mexico their army of conquistadors had captured wood elvan slaves on their journey northward, young men to carry their burdens and tend the animals and young women to provide the humans companionship at night. On this return journey to Mexico dozens of the wood elvan women were visibly with child and Coronado felt this made them too weak to travel. Furthermore, many of the Conquistadors did not want these women to return to Mexico since the bastard offspring could cause complications with the men’s wives back home. So Coronado decided to have these women put to death.

The night before these women were to be executed the three of us planned and accomplished a great rescue. Working with a wood elvan priest and his family who had accompanied Coronado we managed to free and bring the fifty-two pregnant wood elvan women escape unseen from the camp that night, as well as the six Yavapai who had been captured. We headed up into the Chirichaua Mountains and stayed in hiding until Coronado’s army had moved on.

The six Yavapai returned to the tribe, bringing word of my accomplishment and restoring my honor with the tribe. I, however, remained as the Priest realized that the women would not be safe in Mexico, that Coronado would put them to death if they returned, so they could not go home. So they made a new home here. The Celtic and Mexican Church in Promise City, which has the grove that you so love, was built at that time some 340 years ago. Alajandra helped to deliver all of the children with not one child or mother dying in childbirth, a remarkable accomplishment given that the human part of the offspring made for larger babies than elvan women usually carry.

That priest's son, Manuel Escobar, still remains here. Alajandra and I were mated in a Mexican Ceremony officiated by Father Escobar. We built our home there, where that farm now stands." He gestures to the southwest to a ranch a mile away, who Nanuet had heard was owned by a wood elvan family named Perez. "That stone structure which you see near the main barn was the home of my centaur friend Kykotsmovi, who lived to see his hundredth birthday, far longer than the normal lifespan for that race. I also met your mentor Kajika at that time.

Alajandra and I raised our children here, along with the wood elves who we freed and their half-elvan offspring. Two of our sons married half-elvan women and moved back to the villages of Compostela, Mexico following the fall of the Spaniards. One of our daughters perished, the other now lives with her husband in northern Arizona near the Grand Canyon.

After our children left Alajandra and I parted from one another. She remained here, training new apprentices in the ways of the land, while I returned to the Yavapai people and was made a tribal elder where I stayed for nearly a century. Some thirty years ago Mexico then signed a treaty with the United States ceding this land to them. I feared for my Alajandra being alone here where humans would surely come, this being the most fertile land around.

So I returned to my Alajandra. I helped to negotiate a peaceful coexistence with the first humans to come here, the Shaw and Morand families. During the time of Cochise's uprising I left again as this place was not safe for me not being of Apache blood. The Yavapai were having their land taken from them then, and I would not live on a reservation, so I went and lived with my sons in Mexico.

But I have now returned, spending a short while with the Yavapai and now am back here. My Alajandra still resides in the area and has taken on new apprentices, including one of the co-owners of your ranch. She speaks well of you, my mate is known to most here by as Mother Jimenez. She and I are glad to see one another but I would not intrude upon her small Promise City home and for the last two weeks have resided with Father Valdez in the town's church. I am proud to say that I am registered to vote and will help to choose the next leaders of this town."

Nanuet replies, "That is an amazing story Jadito. I had not stopped to consider that there might be history here before the village of Promise City exists how it is today. I would love to hear more when the time allows, but the concluding statement you reminded me of something. There is to be debates this evening in town. Perhaps if we did something to disguise your appearance you would like to come? Either way I must be returning to be at my partner's side. She is a public figure and must be present and I would like to be at her side."

Jadito replies, "Very well my cousin. This place is special to me, I come here to mediate as I did centuries before. Could we meet here together again at some time tomorrow morning?" "Yes, I will gladly meet you tomorrow. How about an hour after sunrise?" Once the time is agreed upon Nanuet will bid his leave of Jadito and Maska and return to town.

Back in town, Jake, Kate, Nakomo and Minerva head up the stairs at the Lucky Lady to a room for some privacy. The door is closed and Jake begins, "My first idea was to get a good sized mirror, hang it at the town hall behind the podium and cover it. At the appropriate time the cover could be removed. It would reveal any of the foul creatures not only to us, but to others. It gives us the opportunity to act and discredits the other party."

Minerva states, "That is a fine idea, but Madsen is not debating until Tuesday. Each day that we wait is an opportunity for them to create more foul creatures and put other's under their spell. How do we even know if Hamilton Fisk is acting on his own volition, or the Judge or even Kevin Tomlinson? There is no telling who they are controlling."

Kate says, "Mr. Tomlinson has experience with this, I think we can trust he isn't being controlled. While I like Jake's idea too, I'm not sure it's a good idea to expose the existence of vampires to the entire town. Who know what kind of panic it could lead to? If we do want to follow the idea, and it does do a nice, nice job of further discrediting Fisk's ticket, I think we'd still want to have someone follow Madsen tonight and find out where he hides from the daylight and who with. Once he's exposed he wouldn't be nearly so forthcoming."

Jake says, "Not that I am the trusting sort, but we can only really suspect someone is is acting abnormally. If we start looking too hard, we will see suspicious actions in everyone." Jake strokes his beard. "Besides following Madsen we might pay a visit to the Beatrice mine after the debate. I have reason to have suspicions there. Who we bring and what exactly we look for is not clear, but I have a feeling that it is a good place to start."

Minerva says, "I agree that both ideas have merit, but why wait until after the debate to visit the mine? Hopefully Nanuet will return from wherever he has run off too and will be able to come along with us. Do you think that Madsen will be at the debate tonight?" Nakomo speaks up. "I am coming along too."

Kate says, "I think you might be right about that. I'd say Mr. Tomlinson, Mr. Harker, and Chester should all know. Nanuet as well if he's willing to get involved with vampires again. And whoever else Diana designated as those who were supposed to fight these creatures." Minerva adds, "Diana designated Padre Harbrace to this task as well." Kate says, "I don't know the Father, so you'll have to judge if you want him involved or not." Kate looked over at Nakomo. "And I certainly have no authority about what my student does. I admire the willingness though."

The normally subdued Nakomo stands proud, bristling around the edges, "The goddess has chosen me and Father Harbrace, it is not for us to question her judgment. He should be kept informed." Kate stopped her first answer from coming out. She believed in questioning everything, but Minerva would likely not be pleased with such counsel being given to her ward.
"I have found no reason to do so," Kate said mildly. "I have to be at the debates soon. Do you need me for anything else?"

Jake just shakes his head at Nakomo's bravado and blind faith. If that boy gets too confident in his goddess, we will be bringing him back home in a box. Or worse, I might have to save him. "Not from me," Jake gives her an impish smile, "enjoy the debate. Do not forget it costs one hundred dollars to speak from the audience."

"Enjoy? Well, maybe it's possible, it could certainly be exciting. At least if my favored candidates look good and others look like fools. If you can, let me know when you're back safe. Be careful." Kate slipped out of the room and headed back out into the political arena, this time toward the Town Hall.

When Katherine leaves for the debate Minerva takes Nakomo's arm. "I would like to stop at the church and pick up a few things before we go to the debate, Nakomo, Escort me, por favor."
She can feel the tension emanating from him as the walk toward home. She breaks the silence.
"It is true that the goddess chose you to assist in the slaying of these vampires, Nakomo, but being chosen does not mean that you are all knowing or invincible nor does it guarantee that you will be successful. It is good that you believe in the faith that the goddess has in you but you must understand that the success or failure of your actions is directed by you and only you and not by a god. Blind faith such as that, will surely get you killed and us along with you."

"But Miss Minerva, the Goddess said..."
She turns toward him and raises her hand palm outward at his protest. "No. You must listen to me if you are going to be a part of this. Padre Harbrace is doing his part as is Senora Kale, Deputy Martin and others. We all have our parts to play in this deadly game and the moves of each player involved may not be readily apparent to you or me, nor is it necessary for it to be so or for all of us to act as one.

She gives him a look that brooks no argument "If you are going to believe everything that Diana tells you then it would also be wise for you to remember that She commanded you to act according to my instructions. Now I want your word that you will do so." He replies, "Yes, Miss Minerva. I will remember."

She states, "Good. Now let us go in the church and get some supplies." She enters the sanctuary and returns with six vials of holy water, four of which she puts in the pocket of her gown before she gives him the other two. She also gives him a holy symbol. "Wear this under your shirt. She looks around the church. " We must also stop at the house but before we go we should empty out the donation boxes."

It does not take long to empty the boxes of Jupiter, Minerva, Dionysus and Venus since each only holds a few coins and an occasional bank note, but she is puzzled by the wad of bills and the pile of silver dollars that she pulls from the box that sits in front of the Mosaic of Hermes that Jake so generously had commissioned. "There is close to $70 in here. Someone must either have gotten quite lucky and is giving thanks or else they are in dire need of Hermes’s assistance. I hope that it is the fist as opposed to the latter, but either way I am sure that Hermes will reward such a generous donation."

"Praise the gods." she prays and stuffing the money in her pocket. hurries home. "Nakomo, it wouldn't hurt to have those arrows that Diana gave you but you should keep them in a bag or something." She says over her shoulder as she heads into her room. She quickly pulls back her hair and changes into darker clothing. She picks up her parasol and pockets the mirror on her dresser, as she does so she notices the item that Jake had palmed to her the day that Tomlinson came back to town. She picks it up, examines it and drops that into her pocket also. She re-enters the living room while she is checking the chamber of her gun to be sure the special bullets are loaded into it. "Now we can go to the debate." she surveys the room one last time. "I wonder what is keeping Nanuet?" she says to her feathered companion who is eyeing her from the perch by the window. "Luna, I think he knows where to find us but if you find him first bring him to the hall."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-thirty-nine “Monday Night Debate”, Monday June 12th, 1882, 6:45 P.M.*

After leaving the party rally Jake headed home. There he quickly goes about strapping on his second pistol and putting packets of extra bullets in his duster. He then prepares his Spencer rifle for travel and wraps a couple sticks of dynamite in a saddle bag. He leaves these on his bed for later. He takes the pocket mirror from his night stand and drops it in the outside pocket of his duster.

Though he has not carried it since he acquired the magical dagger that rides in his boot, Jake locates his old hunting knife. He ties it up to the inside back of his duster so he can draw it over the shoulder unnoticed. He smiles to himself as he does so, it has been a few years since he hooked it up this way. He slips his arms into the leather duster and looks in the mirror.

"Well Mr. Cook, I think you wear it much finer than that Ringo character did." He test draws the knife a few times, making the necessary adjustments. A short glance in the mirror to adjust his collar and then his hand is holding the knife, but only for a fraction of a second as it flies across the room and sinks point first into the closet door frame. "What are you doing Jacob Alistair Cooke?" he says to his reflection.

"Why I am preparing for a little of everything." Hands on his hips he asks, "Why would that be?" After a scratching his chin a little he answers, "I am not quite sure what the future holds and I may desire to leave unexpectedly. If I do, I will help to set things in order here in Promise City for my friends. Silver Jake Cook pays his debts and stands by his friends."

The sounds of chatter floated out into the street from the brightly lit Town Hall diagonally across the street from where Jake was. Inside it would be a trick to find a seat for anyone who got there much later. Kate slipped inside and looked for any familiar faces to sit with. Minerva and Nakomo enter the hall and stand by the backdoor with the wall against their backs. They subtly survey the room looking for any suspicious characters or activity. Minerva pulls out her mirror, concealing it within the flowing sleeve of her blouse and directs it at people as they enter the room.

Judge Isby and Kevin Tomlinson enter the room just before 7:00 and head to the front of the room. Judge Isby goes to the podium and says, “Welcome to the second debate for Town Council. I have a few announcements to make first. The Integrity Party has now officially dissolved. Elihu Upton will remain a candidate for the Town Council position as an independent candidate. Judge Lacey and Joseph Riser will remain as candidates for Town Council for the Unity Party, replacing Helen Barker and Patrick Seawell. Vidkan Gerhardsohn has withdrawn his candidacy for mayor and is now a candidate for Town Council for the Unity Party, replacing Cole Rixton.

Ike and Jesse Sherman have withdrawn as candidates for the Liberty Party and Bob Skull has had his name withdrawn from the Freedom Party. Paperwork for replacements for those candidates must by filed in advance of tomorrow night’s debate for new candidates to be included in the debates. To provide a sufficient number of spaces for replacement candidates one scheduled independent candidate has agreed to participate in tonight’s debate instead.”

Kate was glad the Unity and Integrity parties had already reorganized so they didn't have to worry about a deadline. She wondered which independent would join tonight’s debate. It would make a volatile night even more interesting. Eight candidates come out onto the stage.

The Judge states, “The Candidates for tonight’s debate are alphabetically from left to right Vera Blake who co-owns Drover’s Hotel and Drover’s Livery and is a candidate for the Unity Party, Estaban Fuente who is employed by the El Parador Cantina and is an independent candidate, Vidkan Gerhardsohn who co-owns the Last Ditch Mine and is a candidate for the Unity Party, Kate Higgins who owns the Long Branch Saloon and is a candidate for the Freedom Party, Porter Norris who is employed by Hamilton Fisk and is a candidate for the Liberty Party, Jeremiah Peck who is employed by the Gunsight Brickyard and is an independent candidate, William Watkins who owns the Great Western Boarding House and is a candidate for the Law and Order Party, and Dennis Winston who is the Deputy County Recorder and is a candidate for the Law and Order Party.

As stated before, all questions from the audience are to be submitted in writing. Audience members are to refrain from speaking directly to the candidates or will be subject to the same $ 100 fine issued last night. If another candidate or party are directly referenced in a candidate’s response that person or party member may respond afterwards and debate will continue until the moderator feels the subject is exhausted.”

Meanwhile, Jake Cook stares at his reflection for a long moment before shaking his head, "Damn fool, that you do." With a shrug he releases his reflection and pries the knife from the wood. Once the razor sharp hunting knife is back in its sheath behind his neck, Jake makes his way to the debate. He arrives late and takes a seat in the back, deciding he will hold his tongue because he has better things to do with one hundred dollars.

Chester takes a seat at the debates next to Jake. "Hey, Jake. How are you doing? Let's hope the merger will help our chances in the election." "I am well, Deputy. No resting on hope, it will help your chances. We need to do more though, and we will." Jake says cryptically. Chester whispers back, "Are you talking about the masked riders or something else?" Jake smiles, "Chet, if you want to be top lawman here you got to clean up all the problems. Those masked guys are just one. See me after the debates." Chester nods, "I was just thinking about which to take care of first. Running from fire to fire is getting us nowhere."

Judge Isby looks down at the stack of cards and states, “The first question is for Bill Watkins. Two weeks ago you made a statement that only human male property owners should be allowed the right to vote. Do you still believe that?” Watkins replies, “I do. I have great respect for women but they need to also learn their place. The inferior races also have a role to play in society but the key decisions should be left for human men.” Kate cannot believe her ears, Women needed to learn their place? If she'd had the $100 to waste, Kate would have gladly paid a fine to tell Wakins just what she thought of him and the place he thought women belonged in.

Candidates Kate, Vera, Estaban and Vidkan all raise their hands to respond. Ibsy however says, “Please put your hands down, I think his response speaks for itself and needs no further clarifications.”

Judge Isby checks the cards and says, "The next question is also for Mr. Watkins. "At the organizational meeting where voter registration was decided you came close to a physical confrontation with you party's candidate for Mayor. How unified is the Law and Order party if they have difficulty maintaining order among themselves in public?" Watkins gives a brief answer of "That was an emotionally charged morning and Mr. Condon and I have put that incident behind us."

Dennis Winston raises his hand and says, "The question asks about Law and Order Party unity, as a Party member may I speak to that?" Isby grants permission. Winston says, "The Law and Order Party is not as united as it needs to be. The published platform was made prior to my joining and so I was not able to provide input, although I feel that getting the preliminary ideas out for discussion was important and wish that the other party's had done the same. Following these debates I will recommend that the platform be revised based upon public input from these sessions. By election day you can count on seeing from us a truly united party with a solid platform."

Isby sorts through the pile of questions, softly muttering “Watkins, Watkins, Watkins, Watkins, ah” he then looks up. “The next question is for Estaban Fuente. What makes a saloon singer qualified to run for Town Council?” Estaban’s reply is in perfect English with barely a hint of an accent.

“I have great love for this town. I visited my friends the Escobar family on this site before there ever was a town. I have respect for all races, feeling that no race is inferior to another. As to my fairness and equal perspective on race I encourage you to ask the various humans, halflings and dwarves of the town who know me to confirm that fact. And my involvement and interest in the town goes far beyond singing and playing music at the El Parador. I actively participated in many events at the town Festival in March as well my participation in the upcoming theatrical production of Romeo and Juliet.

As for the council itself, I have prior experience of having served for sixteen years as a member of the Town Council of what is now the City of Los Angeles, California. I served from the years 1822 to 1838, the years immediately following the Spanish rule. After the Spaniards left the town needed to establish its own government and laws, not unlike the task facing Promise City today. And that community has prospered greatly in the last sixty years just as I hope to help this one do during the next sixty years.”

Kate had not known that Estaban had been involved in politics before. She realized that she had never really understood the long lives of her elvan friends. Without thinking, she had felt their experience would match whatever appearance of youth or age they presented to her human eyes. That shift in thought was going to take some getting used to.

It is easy for Nanuet to follow the sounds of people to Town Hall once he returns to town, where he does his best to slip amongst the crowd and next to Minerva without being too noticeable to others. Minerva wordlessly smiles up at him and affectionately squeezes his hand. She continues to listen to the debates while using her mirror to discreetly scan the room for absent reflections.

The next half-hour is dominated by a series of questions regarding the oldest profession as Kate Higgins is asked her opinion of the Law and Order Party's position on ending prostitution, which she defends as a viable means for a woman to make money. This is countered by Bill Watkins who uses very blunt terminology to condemn the practice.

Estaban Fuente then states his opinion, discussing how various races view the act of making love differently and who Watkins human-centric view should not be applied to all, adding that a significant number of humans in town don't agree with the Law and Order Party's view either, otherwise those businesses would have gone out of business.

Dennis Winston then enters the dialogue, restating what Bill Watkins said in a more diplomatic manner and citing Drover's Hotel as a saloon in town that agrees that the profession is vile. Vera Blake states that while she personally is opposed to prostitution, and would never offer it under her roof, she recognizes that in a community with hundreds of single men that there is a demand for those services and they are best provided in safe and regulated locations that the town physicians can regularly visit.

Kate followed closely as the candidates debated prostitution. There were no surprises to her in what was said, but she was pleased to hear the back and forth with little sniping. This was how a debate should run.

Vidkan is asked his opinion of the Law and Order Platform's decision to have saloons close on Sundays. Through his translator her replies that he finds the idea ridiculous, that most of his supporters follow the Norse pantheon which does not observe that day. His religion has specific times of year as high holy days, and during those congregating in places to celebrate is encouraged.

Watkins responds by telling Vidkan that the majority of the people in town follow the Greek/Roman Pantheon and if he doesn't like that he can pack up and leave. Dennis Wilson then speaks up to apologize for Watkin's prior remark and says that opinion is Watkin's personal opinion and not representative of the Law and Order Party. He cites the friendship between Mayoral Candidate Frank Condon and his friends the Escobar family, who follow the Native Elvan Pantheons.

Estaban Fuente corrects him stating that the Escobar Family follow the Central American Wood Elvan Pantheon, not the one of North America, although the confusion is understandable as both are worshipped at Father Vadlez's church. Watkins is going to reply but is cut off by Judge Isby who asks Vera Blake a question about town services. Vera talks of the need to expand the Fire Department, pointing out that other fires might not occur on Sunday Morning when most of the firefighters happened to have been in town. Mr. Wilson was beginning to worry Kate. They weren't really hearing much of what his own thoughts were, rather he was spending his time keeping Watkins from sinking the Law and Order ticket.

Jeremiah Peck is asked a question about what his Indian wife's influence will be on his decision making for the town if elected. He states that he and Cornflower have a wonderful marriage based upon mutual respect and that he values her input, but it is he and not her who is running for office so the final decision will be his. Bill Watkin's face is one of pure disgust as Peck speaks.

Watkin's get the next question asking about his sponsorship of the Promise City School of Moral Values and if the town really needs two separate schools. Watkins says, "The gods-fearing human children of this school need to be brought up right. As the name of the school states, we instill moral values in the pupils. The school employs an educated and qualified teaching staff who will see to it that the children of this town are the leaders of tomorrow." Kate was actually rather surprised Watkins' comments stopped where they did. He was certainly indicating she and her staff weren't qualified, but he could have said much worse things.

Chester listens intently. He wonders if having Watkins on the Law & Order ticket hurts them or helps. No doubt there are many in town who feel the same way Watkins does, but keep it to themselves. Hopefully there aren't enough to decide the election or Watkins way of putting things will embarrass them into not coming out for the vote.

Porter Norris has remained quiet until now and the next question is for him. It asks, "Could you please explain to those assembled what the Liberty Party stands for?" He replies, "I certainly can, we stand for Liberty for all peoples. We will impose no rigid rules and restrictions on the people, allowing them to live and worship as they see fit. This town is growing rapidly with new businesses opening every day, the town council needs to be able to adapt and go with the flow, to encourage this growth. If you put shackles on this community it will die."

Dennis Winston gets the next question, which asks his opinion of the Liberty Party. He states "I find them dangerous. They are comprised of many people who the town does not really know, and I would be concerned about turning over matters to those who may not have the best interests of the town at heart." Norris counters, reminding Winston that he managed the former Indian Head Saloon for over a year and knows many of those in town. Winston counters by pointing out that the Indian Head was closed down by its landlord for giving haven to criminals, specifically Johnny Ringo and his friends.

Watkins is asked another question regarding the linkage between the Law and Order Party and the Greek/Roman Church. He replies, "All of us on the party are very religious people and it plays a part in our daily lives. However, that does not mean that we whole-heartedly support this untamed spitfire of a Priestess who has wormed her way into our midst. Her current dalliance with that wild savage who loiters in town is an abomination to our faith. She herself obviously knows that, since she sent him away for several days while her church leaders were visiting." Chester reflexively looks around the audience for Minerva. Who knows how she'd react.

Kate bristled at the insult against her friends but clamped her lips shut. Dignifying that would a response would only serve to make others think it could be taken seriously. Before Minerva says something to incur a fine candidate Jeremiah Peck raises his hand and says, "May I provide clarification? I have worked with the man who was just referenced." Isby allows it.

Peck states, "Mr. Watkins, the Priestess's friend is named Nanuet. He is not a loiterer, but rather one of the hardest working men that I know of in this town. He not only co-owns a livestock ranch a mile from town but also works for both the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon and the Gunsight Brickyard. He is a personal friend of myself and my wife Cornflower. His recent departure from town had nothing to do with the Priestess, he was meeting with the Territorial Governor in Prescott as a representative of his tribe."

Watkins replies, "Figures you'd try defending him, since you cohabitate with a savage yourself." Isby pounds the gavel as a red-faced Peck yells back, "Cornflower and I are lawfully wed." Watkins yells back, "Bull Excrement, the true Gods recognize no such union." Chester starts at Peck's outburst. He looks at Judge Isby to see if the judge wants him to step in.

Kevin Tomlinson bounds up onto the stage and steps in front of Watkins. His sudden movement causes Watkins and Peck to both stop talking. Isby pounds the gavel again and says, "Mr. Watkins, Mr. Peck, I will have you both removed if you cannot conduct yourselves in a civil manner." Tomlinson is handed a chair and takes a seat on the stage near Watkins. Chester relaxes when Tomlinson jumps up on stage. He settles back in his chair and waits for the next question.

The debate resumes, with a lengthy exchange between Estaban Fuente and Dennis Winston about the Law and Order Party's plan to limit the hours of the town's saloons. Vera Blake gets an opportunity to make the suggestion of not closing saloon but instead having rules for curtailing noise at later hours. Estaban indicates that is reasonable and Winston says it will need to be considered but has merit. Both Porter Norris and Kate Higgins strongly disagree, saying that the saloons are important businesses in town and should not be restricted. Chester finds himself agreeing with Vera Blake. Of course that could just be because he lives in a saloon. In fact a general noise law would work too.

The next question is for Vidkin Gerhardsohn which asks how he will be able to effectively serve when he cannot speak either English or Spanish. He replies through his interpreter "I have been able to communicate tonight with the help of my friend and I do plan to learn the local languages. I presently know three languages so learning another one or two should not be difficult."

The next question is for Kate Higgins and asks why she has decided to run for office. She uses the question to launch into a scathing attack on the Law and Order Party's platform, calling them a group of closed-minded bigoted fools who feel themselves superior to all others." Isby ignores Bill Watkin's raised hand and calls on Dennis Winston who calmly and politely states "The opinion of a single candidate is not necessarily that of the entire party, in fact, it is possible that some candidates may be changed on our ticket upon further reflection. Our party stands for what the name states, Law and Order, if you wish for those for Promise City then we are the party you should vote for.

The final question in the debate is for Estaban Fuente, which asks why he has not tried to join any of the political parties in town and will he vote for the candidates on them. He eloquently replies, "Obviously my race alone would preclude me from the so-called Freedom Party, as its mayoral candidate has a strong bias against non-humans. My positions on saloons puts me in conflict with the Law and Order Party. From past experience I personally do not trust Attorney Fisk and his friends, so that rules out the Liberty Party. And while I respect many people on the Unity Party they might find some of my own ideas too radical, so I would not want to reflect negatively on them.

As to who I will vote for, myself and Mr. Peck will be two of them, probably a few Unity Party Candidates for the other Council Positions as well as Town Marshall. I am undecided yet as to Mayor, as I have great respect for Emery Shaw but Frank Condon I consider a personal friend." Kate smiled to herself at this answer. She had chosen to work within the party system out of a fear that most people would vote for an entire party. But like Estaban, she planned to pick and choose her candidates and hoped his statement would remind people they could vote individually.

The debate comes to a close and Judge Isby invites people to return on Tuesday night for the final Town Council debate. Watkins and Winston leave together along with Zeb Cook, the three getting into an argument on the way out regarding Winston's final comment. Others begin to depart.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty “Tired of Waiting”, Monday June 12th, 1882, 8:30 P.M.*

Minerva is unruffled by the comments made by candidates whose beliefs oppose the message that she had been preaching. She smiles, satisfied that Watkins had shot himself in the foot by making his hatred for other races and his distain for women so obvious. "At least we know where we stand with him." she says to Nanuet. "I am more worried about those who hide their beliefs behind their parties banners and pretty words. Although I must say it was difficult to contain my wrath when he made those derogatory comments about our relationship, but I was not about to dignify his remarks by responding to such drivel. That does not mean however, that we should not show people that we are bonded." she kisses him lightly on the cheek and takes his hand before leading him off to seek out their friends.

Nanuet is also upset by the comments made by the boorish man, but allows his wisdom to take hold and watches the situation. He keeps a close eye on Minerva and is pleased to see her reaction. Only a short time ago she would have lashed out in a fury rather than let things unfold a bit before making a move. "I do not think that it is patience that I am learning, although I am trying to be more patient. It is more of a sense of recognizing the most effective tactic to eliminating the enemy." she chuckles. "Sr. Watkin's is doing a fine job of digging his own grave. To draw attention away from him would just slow down that process. Each time he opens his mouth he digs a little deeper." she grins impishly. "It is almost as satisfying as telling him what I think of him."

Kate made her way forward as the candidate came down. "You did very well," Kate said to Mrs. Blake. "I would have liked to have seen a few more questions thrown your way. That's one of the problems with not being extreme. I think the party will want to consider a few ads to get the message out." The women spent a few minutes talking.

Chester walks up to Tomlinson. "That was quick work there, Kevin. They could have come to blows." "Not on my watch Deputy," the tall Englishman replies. He then gestures for Chester to join him on the far end of the stage and says, "Harker and Harbrace think they have wind of a strong lead. There is a farmhouse and barn near the Dragoon Mountains that the Cowboy Gang had used for a hideout which the Earps burnt to the ground last March. Apparently the house had an earthen root cellar and both bats and dogs have been spotted in that area. They've gone to investigate it now. Jeff Mills went with them, apparently he knows where the place is."

Chester replies, "That's good. We've looked at most of the abandoned mines near town and haven't found anything. The three of them should be able to take care of it. But I'd like to ride out there anyway." Tomlinson says, "It's already dark out Deputy, and quite a ways off. They left a few hours ago. By the time we got there the investigation would probably be over. I know waiting is difficult but we should probably let them do their job." Tomlinson gestures for Jake to come join them.

Chester sighs, "You're right, but I hate waiting. Oh, here comes Jake and Kate." Kate went over to where Chester was talking with Mr. Tomlinson. She nodded to both and said, "Interesting night. I'm sorry to interrupt, but I believe Jake had some information to pass along to both of you." As Jake approaches he repeats to Kate and Jake what he told Chester about where Harker, Harbrace and Mills have gone to. We're familiar with the property," Kate said dryly. "It would be a good place to hide. Have you had any luck discovering who the local, uh, undesirables might be?"

Tomlinson says, "Two men matching the descriptions of who we are looking for, Mortimer Turner and the one with the beard, were both spotted together in the town of Dos Cabezas on Saturday night. Two Dos Cabezas townspeople, a human prospector and a half-elf farmer, both went missing that night as well. Dos Cabezas is not far from that farmhouse, closer than Promise City in fact." Kate states, "So we either have two more victims or two more night creatures to deal with. I'm starting to think it's a good idea to keep mirrors everywhere. I hope the others haven't bitten off more than they can chew. They're had time to swell their ranks by quite a bit. Enough to overwhelm three men, anyway." Kate couldn't remember seeing Bronco Madsen here tonight, but she looked around the room again, just to make sure.

Tomlinson says, "That's why the men went now instead of waiting, if these were unwilling victims, which is most likely, then it will take three days for them to rise which will therefore be tomorrow night." Chester exclaims, "Damn. This means a trip to Dos Cabezas. They're marshaling their strength before they come back here, I bet." Tomlinson says, "The others will be back before morning, I'm optimistic that they might find all four and rid the world of them, then our problems will be solved."

Kate was quiet for a minute, trying to think of a way to pass on what she knew without giving away how she knew it. "Did anyone else notice that no one from the Liberty Party was here tonight? We've long suspected Hamilton Fisk of financing the Cowboy Gang, and we've had some reason to think the creatures may be tied to them as well. And I heard some rumors in the Lady about Bronco Madsen, that someone thought it was strange he was up and walking around, as if he shouldn't be."

Tomlinson says, "They're over at the party headquarters building with the Sheriff Deputies protecting them. A bit too dangerous for them to just be walking about given Snavely and Allman's accusations which haven't been disproved yet. They don't want to end up like Avery."
Tomlinson chats for a few more minutes with the trio then heads off with Judge Isby.

Chester says, "So Kate, what say we throw some garlic and holy water into their headquarters?" "Tempting, but no," she smiled. "But them being all together seems to good an opportunity to pass up. I wish I could get in there with a mirror." Chester replies, "It was just a thought. The Sheriff's deputies probably won't let us in anyway. If they only knew what they were guarding." Kate replies, "That doesn't mean we should forget they're there. We've waited too long to act already, let things go on as they are for too long. I wish I could do more than just search for information." She sighed softly, then found a smile. Chester flexes his hands. "You and me both. I could scout out the Liberty party's HQ and follow someone we suspect of being a creature of the night. That will lead us directly to where they're hiding out."

"Where are we all headed now? Do you still want to go out to the mine tonight or wait to find out what Mr. Harker and the others discover?" Chester scratches his chin. "Depends on how long you think the Liberty Party's shindig will last. If it lasts into the night, we can go to the mine now. We can wait until morning to hear what Mr. Harker has to say." Kate says, "I imagine the Liberty Party candidates will be with the deputies until they're cleared. Whether or not you go tonight is entirely up to you. I can't go with you, you know that." Chester replies, "I know. You need to take care of yourself. I'm going to seek out the Liberty Party men. I can't miss this chance."

Minerva, Nanuet and Nakomo approach and overhear the tail end of Katherine's conversation. "And where are you going that Katherine cannot follow, Deputy? You were not going to run off and have fun without us, where you?" she says smiling lightly for the benefit of intruding eyes and ears. Chester states, "Hey there. I was just going to follow a Liberty Party man to see if I can find where our local, ahem, monsters are hiding. Kate was wondering if we should go to the mine or wait for Mr. Harker and his group to come back from the mountains."

Minerva states, "I do not want to wait another night before we act but I think that it is too dangerous for any one of us to run off on our own. If you want to visit the Liberty party meeting. Nakomo and I will join you. "It's not really a meeting. They're holed up with the Sheriff’s Deputies. After the accusations that were made today they apparently felt it was safer to be in protective custody. It would be interesting to see what Mr. Madsen will do when the sun comes up, though."

Kate dropped her voice and said, "Mr. Harker, Father Harbrace, and Jeff Mills went out earlier this afternoon to follow a lead at the farmhouse that burned. You remember that, I'm sure. My thought was you might want to wait to hear what's found there before moving further. But it's up to those who could go." Chester states, "He'll be very antsy in a few hours, I'm sure. If it's late enough, he won't be too careful about checking to see if he's being followed. That's why I want to follow him. Minerva, you and Nakomo are welcome to join me. Kate, whatever they have to say to us can wait. I need to do something."

Kate answers, "Whatever you like, Chester. I'm going to take this unusual opportunity to go home, get some schoolwork done, and go to bed early. Good night and be careful. Let me know how things turn out." Chester says, "I'm sorry, but we have to act. The more we wait, the more they have a chance to regroup. We're just going to follow them to find their base. The hunt can wait until daylight." Kate walked back through the room, stopping to talk here and there, but was good to her word and on her way home within a few minutes.

A hint of exasperation flashes through Minerva's eyes, but she continues to smile as though she is discussing nothing more important than the weather. "Meirde!" she hisses. "Once again we are hindered by our lack of communication! These hunters should not be so arrogant and foolish as to run off on their own. None of us is strong enough to defeat these creatures on our own. The goddess has indicated that our strength lies in the combined talents of each of us."

She looks to Chester meaningfully. "It is neither safe nor effective to act independently. She glances at Nakomo out of the corner of her eye and looks away. "It is past time that we begin working together. Each night that passes makes our task more impossible and if we continue this way we will surely be killed. But" she relents, "I suppose that they would not have run off to investigate without a solid reason." "I see you have learned some patience in the short time we were parted. I am glad for that." Nanuet squeezes her hand gently as they depart.

She turns to Chester, "I am inclined to wait for their return, but if you insist on following this creature. We will come with you." Chester says, "OK, but we can't let them know we're trailing them. Otherwise we could fall into a trap." Nanuet exclaims, "What exactly is going on here? I saw the use of a mirror at the debates and now this talk. Is this more trouble like we found in Thomaswell?"

Jake leans in closer and answers Nanuet, "Yes. Just like in Thomaswell." Chester nods. "There's even a Turner mixed up in it. Jeff and a couple others went to the Dos Cabezos mountains looking for them. But one of the Liberty Party candidates might be one, too. That's who we're after tonight."

Then to the Deputy Marshall Jake says, "I am tired of waiting on them, I want to do something. Let us do it, Chet. I am not much of a tracker but I will cover your back. I was going to suggest a little visit to the Beatrice mine but we can always do that afterwards or even in the morning and visit the farm house ruin somewhere in between." They all give him a glance as if he were loco, "Hey, I am accustomed to stay up late without sleep. I will get my gear and meet you in a few minutes." "Chester says, "Hurry back. Who knows when they'll return to their homes. Tonight, just following the monster back to his lair will be enough.. The rest can wait until we hear from Jeff and the others." Minerva states, "Nakomo and I are prepared for an encounter if it should come to that."

Jake hustles off to gather the items he left on the bed. On the way he makes a side trip to get himself the approximation of a wooden stake and a hammer. At the house he pauses in front of his safe and scratches at his beard for a moment before opening it and removing the belt buckle. "That may come in handy." Dynamite in an outer pocket and Spencer over his shoulder he heads back out in the night to meet with his friends. This time instead of walking down the center of the dark streets he moves in the shadows, hidden and quiet. The task before them is unpleasant, but wandering through a town in the dark this way always gives him a little bit of a thrill.

As she left the others talking, Kate remembered that in all the excitement after Wyatt Earp's visit that she had never delivered his message to Miss Marcus. She headed for the Comique, remembering that she was singing there until they found a replacement for Clarisse Townsend.
The saloon was bright and busy as Kate walked inside and looked for Miss Marcus. Kate has a seat and sits through a set of music with Warren Watkins playing for Josephine Marcus. When they finish he heads back to the bar, relieving Pierre Jaquet. Josie heads down from the stage and sits alone at a far table, where Pierre brings her a glass of wine and praises her singing before moving on to another table.

When Pierre had been gone a few moments, Kate walked over to the actresses table and said, "May I keep you company for a few minutes? I was on my home when I heard the singing and couldn't resist coming in for just a moment." Josie welcomes Kate to join her and says, "Sandra Wainwright has been suggesting that you help with the play but things have been too hectic for me to talk to you about it. Conrad Booth is turning into an excellent Romeo, and has been very helpful to teach Estaban the part as well, as he is the understudy and may be playing the party on Saturday night instead."

Kate replies, "Yes, Conrad wants to play in the poker tournament Saturday night. It's unfortunate they coincide with one another. Although the extra people in town might attend the Friday or Sunday shows. Sandra is a lovely woman, which I'm sure you've discovered. I'll be glad to help in any way I can after school is out. I already agreed to make sure the venues were ready for the shows, which I have not done yet. Any advice you have on what must be done I'd appreciate. The production has made Conrad very happy; I wish I could see him such more often."

he says, "From the way he speaks about you I would say that Conrad will see you as often as time permits." Kate felt a blush slide down her face and into her neck. "I'm not sure that's true right now. We argued the other day, the first time we've argued seriously. I was married five years, I know arguments are bound to happen and they aren't the end of the world, but I'm not certain he knows it. What I meant though was that gambling doesn't make him happy. Acting does, and I wish he could follow a profession that gives him so much satisfaction."

Kate looked around them, making sure there was no one near enough to hear her whispers. "I have seen one that you might wish to see more often as well. He says the countryside is too dangerous these days; that you should not seek him out." Josie says, "I....I have to agree. The newspaper story said those Sheriff Deputies.....bah those men are not fit to wear badges, well, the paper said they were after him. Leslie is a skilled tracker, they'll find him. He needs to leave, it is too dangerous for him to stay."

She wipes her eyes and says, "But enough of me and him, what was it that you and Mr. Booth argued about? The school? The election? His plans to have the girls race their buggies?" "About the visitor whose message I just delivered. Conrad was concerned for my safety, and those of the others at my ranch. I tried to explain my reasons and the truth of things, but he did not understand. Or more truthfully, we didn't understand each other." Kate sighed. "I think you understand what I refer to."

She says, "I do.....he is both right and wrong. My friend would never harm you but the men who are hunting him would, they would not hesitate to do whatever is necessary to you or anybody else to find him. So you are angry at Conrad for worrying about your safety? Kate smiled and shook her head. "No. I'm angry because he treated me like a child. His argument was predicated on the idea that I did not understand the dangers involved. I may not see everything the way he did, but there were many dangers and I was willing to trade one for another. Protection from a known, current danger traded for a possible, future one. And sorely needed information."

She rubbed the back of her neck and sighed. "And then of course there was his course of action. Which I would have agreed to had he asked. Only he didn't. He just informed me it was going to happen and left. Mind you, I was hardly reasonable myself. I have worried daily over these choices, wondering if my partners and I had made the right ones. It made me defensive to have them challenged from the outside."

Josie replies, "Well, I'll leave the two of you to work these problems out for themselves. You are both good people and I think you would make a good couple, but you both have minds of your own. Remember this Kate, Conrad is a man of action, that is who he is. Twice now he has come to my rescue, and from what I heard of what occurred at the festival, has done the same for you. So maybe you should ask yourself if you are wanting him to be something more than who he is."

"I hope I am not." Kate was quiet for a moment. "Although perhaps some of what I see in him exists only in my imagination. I'm not unhappy with his motives, and in the heat of anger and fear no one thinks straight. I certainly didn't. And I know he didn't intend to hurt my feelings. We just need to talk it out, but when that will happen I don't know. Tomorrow, I hope since he is working tonight." Kate says, "I suppose I should be on my way, you'll need to be singing again before long. Did Mrs. Wainwright have anything specific she wanted me to help with for the play?"

She paused but the uncertain yet vain young woman in her won out. "Conrad talks about me?" Josie laughs and says, "Of course he talks about you. We're doing a production of one of the most romantic stories ever written, he naturally talks about the love of his life." Kate smiled, obviously pleased. "I'll talk to Sandra tomorrow and see if there's anything she needs for the show. Thank you for the company, Miss Marcus. I'm sure the patrons are waiting for you to come back on. I'll see you again soon."

After her talk with Miss Marcus Kate did go home and settled into some schoolwork. The school had been operating long enough now for the children to be producing work that needed checking, and there was always preparation. Ginnie got in earlier than usual and they were both in bed at a decent hour.

Keeping an eye on the Liberty Party Headquarters building proves to be quite easy for the group, given that it is situated directly across the street from Minerva's house. The two-story clapboard building appears quiet, with a few lights on the second floor. Between those keeping watch from Minerva's house and others hiding on the hill behind it near the Breakheart Mine they are able to keep the house under surveillance for the entire night. During the evening nobody arrives and the only one to leave is Hamilton Fisk who heads next door to his own house for around an hour, returning with a small satchel. Until midnight the front and back doors are guarded by the two Sheriff Deputies who then head inside.

Nobody else comes or goes until the sun starts to come over the horizon at 6:00 A.M. on Tuesday morning. A very tired Nakomo busies himself in the kitchen preparing food. The Rich aroma of coffee and bacon waft into the living room beckoning the group to breakfast. Minerva enters followed by Nanuet. "My, Nakomo that smells delicious!" Minerva compliments as she seats herself at the table. She motions for Nanuet to do the same as Nakomo pours coffee all around and begins serving the meal. "Where are the others?" He asks. Minerva shrugs her shoulders. "I imagine they have gone to their beds to rest, as I shall right after breakfast."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty-one “A Departure, a border and a package”, Tuesday June 13th, 1882, 6:00 A.M.*

Keeping an eye on the Liberty Party Headquarters building proves to be quite easy for the group, given that it is situated directly across the street from Minerva's house. The two-story clapboard building appears quiet, with a few lights on the second floor. Between those keeping watch from Minerva's house and others hiding on the hill behind it near the Breakheart Mine they are able to keep the house under surveillance for the entire night. During the evening nobody arrives and the only one to leave is Hamilton Fisk who heads next door to his own house for around an hour, returning with a small satchel. Until midnight the front and back doors are guarded by the two Sheriff Deputies who then head inside.

Nobody else comes or goes until the sun starts to come over the horizon at 6:00 A.M. "Maybe better luck next time, Chet." Jake wishes him good night and heads home to get a few hours of uninterrupted sleep. Jake had not kept watch the whole night, but dozing on the hill side was not the most restful environment.

Chester goes back to the Lucky Lady disappointed. They must have been given a line about how it's not safe out here in the daytime. Blast! I guess this means we look at the mine. He tromps up the stairs to his room. Chester sits at his desk for a few minutes before taking off his gun belt and clothes. Once that's done, he drops onto his bed for a few hours sleep.

A very tired Nakomo busies himself in the kitchen preparing food. The Rich aroma of coffee and bacon waft into the living room beckoning the group to breakfast. Minerva enters followed by Nanuet. "My, Nakomo that smells delicious!" Minerva compliments as she seats herself at the table. She motions for Nanuet to do the same as Nakomo pours coffee all around and begins serving the meal. "Where are the others?" He asks. Minerva shrugs her shoulders. "I imagine they have gone to their beds to rest, as I shall right after breakfast." Nakomo cleans the kitchen and rests for a while before heading off to school in search of an education and the hopes that perhaps the new girl, Emily will be there.

After a quick breakfast Kate and Ginnie were both in the schoolroom for what was quickly becoming the most pleasant part of the day. While Kate, Meghan and Mollie are chatting and preparing for the day's lessons the very pregnant Angela Young comes by selling the morning's edition of the Promise City Mirror. Kate notes that the baby's position has shifted even lower and would not be surprised if it is born on this day.

Kate gave the young woman a nickel and thanked her. "I don't imagine we'll be seeing you many more days. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that your new baby has arrived by the end of the day." Angela smiles and says, "Yes, I was beginning to wonder if we might share a birthday, I turn sixteen on Thursday."

Meghan asks, "Have you and your husband decided on a name yet?" Angela smiles and says, "Yes, we have decided to name him after the men who saved my life in Tombstone. He will be named Conrad Henry Young." Mollie interjects "And if it is a girl?" Angela smiles and says, "Then we will use female variations of the same, she will be called Henrietta Constance Young." “Oh, that's lovely," Kate said and impulsively embraced the younger woman. "I'll have to write my brother; he'll be so pleased."

Angela replies, "Oh, it is the least we can do, they both earned it." She then hurries off as quickly as she can waddle in her present condition. "I'm not looking forward to that," Kate chuckled just loud enough for Mollie to hear as she opened up the papers to skim it's contents. "I wonder who will be delivering the papers and reporting while she recovers." Meghan laughs and says, "I think that halfling editor has enough energy to do both jobs."

The top story on page one has the headline "Prisoners Escape from Jail" It states that Clifford Allman, Bob Skull and Jason Snavely apparently used magical means to escape from incarceration from the town jail. It references the related story on page three that explains why they were jailed. That interior story has the headline "Avery murdered by Bob Skull". It details the previous day's trial. The story makes a very clear case that Bob Skull was proven to be the murder of Derek Avery, although also has a quote from Evan Adair implying that his friend was framed by Cole Rixton, who had both motive and opportunity for the crime. The story details the other trial and mentions that both Snavely and Allman's accusations against the Liberty Party members but also emphasizes Judge Isby's feeling that those charges were without merit.

Another front page story has the headline "Integrity Party Dissolves" The story details the events of the previous night's debate, beginning with the announcements about the candidates. The story continues on two interior pages going into detail as to what the candidates said. Kate notes that all of Bill Watkins quotes are stated verbatim and in quotation marks rather than being paraphrased as many of the other comments are.

The remaining front page story has the headline "More of the New Douglas Gang Caught". It details how Pamela Yeats and Mongo Bailey were captured on Saturday, June 10th in the town of Dillon, Colorado. They had sought sanctuary from a former co-worker of Bailey's whose wife had then alerted the authorities for the reward money. It says that only $ 16,000 of the still missing million dollars was found with them and that the pair claim to have no knowledge of the present whereabouts of gang leader Deadeye Douglas and safecracker Mae Clark. The article states that they will be incarcerated at the Colorado State Prison along with previously captured gang members Pinto Joe Weems and Shotgun Sally Fox.

Kate says, "Mr. Chumbley must agree with me. Mr. Watkins does more damage to his party than anyone else could. I'm sure you'll find his comments about schooling interesting. I'm not sure how I feel about Pamela Yeats being captured. She lived here when I first came and she and her husband lost their business, then he was killed in the bank robbery after the joined up with the Douglas Gang. I don't think she was a bad person, just desperate and misguided."

Mollie says, "I'm just discouraged about the whole election process. Those damned hooded riders seem to be getting exactly what they want. They told that dwarf Vidkin to drop out of the Mayor's race and he did. Then they delivered the same message to others Sunday morning with the use of dynamite, and look at the result. They blew up the Seawells' business and both of them drop out, they blew up the Sherman's store and both of them drop out, they blew up Fly's photo studio and he drops out!

And they pinned the blame on the Liberty Party and then skipped town. I don't care for those Liberty Party folks but if Judge Isby thinks they're innocent then I'm inclined to believe him, but I'm sure not everybody will believe that. It just riles me Kate, down south there are a group of hooded riders, they wear white hoods instead of black, who terrorize the former slaves with the same tactics. And that group does it mostly for election intimidate too, to keep those of Ogrish blood from voting."

"They didn't get everything they wanted. They threw dynamite into this building and we're still here. And even if it had been destroyed I'd hold class in a field. But I know what you mean. I hadn't thought about how what happened yesterday looks. The Unity and Integrity party were already considering merging to keep from splitting the vote. After what happened to Mr. Avery it seemed like the right time to discuss it.

Mr. Fly dropped out because he and his wife will be leaving. She's very embarrassed by what happened during the debate and I don't think he feels he can deny her. I have to remember to go visit them. I don't think I can convince them to chance their minds, but at least they'll know I want them to stay. I'm not exactly sure what those hooded riders want." Meghan says, "Well, if you want to talk to the Flys you had better do it in the next hour. According to a conversation I had will Coolie Fagan last night at Drover's they are leaving today on the 9:00 A.M. stagecoach."

"Already? Oh, damn. I'll be back in a few minutes, everything is getting past me. I really want my own faculties back." She hurried past Mollie and a confused looking Meghan over to Fly's Boarding house and knocked on the door. The door is answered by Roger's brother Buck who asks, "May I help you?" She replies, "I'm Mrs. Kale. I was hoping Roger and Janet might still be here?"

He says, "They are in the dining room but Ma'am, they aren't expecting any visitors." She states, "I don't imagine they're expecting me, but I'm their neighbor at the school there. I hoped they'd see me before they left. They've been lovely neighbors I'd hate to miss saying goodbye." uck says, "Wait here, I'll check." He returns and says, "Roger says to go in." Kate enters the room. Suitcases are by the door. Roger Fly is wearing a suit. Janet is over in the corner wearing traveling clothes. She looks like she has been crying.

Roger stands to greet her and says, "Hello Katherine, I can assure you that I have met with Neil and there will be no interruption to the funding of your school due to my departure." "That's not why I'm here," Kate said offering her hand. "My friends are leaving today, how could I not stop to say goodbye? Of course, I'd far rather hear you'd changed your minds and are staying. I will miss you both very much." She looked over to Janet and said, trying to be light, "Who will help me get along with Beth Eaton?"

Janet Fly bursts into tears and says "I...I could never face her again. You're a strong woman Mrs. Kale, you will persevere. I...I'm sorry that I won't be able to continue our riding lessons." Roger says, "We need a fresh start Katherine, somewhere new, you understand that don't you? My brother Buck and his wife Mollie will take over things here in Promise City."

Kate squeezed his hand and nodded, then went over and softly embraced Janet Fly. "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset you." She leaned back but kept hold of Janet's hands. "You don't think you're a strong woman too? How are you any less the woman you were a week ago? No one's opinion matters more than your own; that's the bit of wisdom I've learned that keeps me together. That's what will get me through when everyone thinks I got my baby out of wedlock. I know I've lived my life right, and that's enough. And you know you've lived right, and that's enough too.

You promise me this. Wherever you go you continue your lessons and you wear whatever you want doing it. Pants or skirt or dress. You do it for yourself." She looked back over to Roger and said, "I'm not sure I do understand. But I don't know your personal business, nor am I entitled to. Neither is anyone else. If you feel your happiness will be better served somewhere else, you should go. But the town will be much the lesser for your leaving."

He replies, "My marriage will be better served by our going elsewhere. Right now that is all that matters. If Janet wants us to have a fresh start then we will. So we're going west for that start, I have a friend, mentor actually, named Timothy O'Sullivan. He taught Buck and myself about photography. He apprenticed with Matthew Brady and traveled out west here with the Army Corp of Engineers and photographed the west. Last year he took ill and the physicians back in Washington D.C. said it was non-curable, but he remembered a man he had met, a wood elvan physician who relied on native cures.

He is with that healer now in Los Angeles and Mr. O'Sullivan is recovering nicely. He is relocating his studio there from Washington D.C. although most of his present workers do not want to move, so there will be work for me with a man I respect. Janet should be able to find social opportunities within that growing city that do not exist here."

Kate nodded and considered an idea. "I can't tell you everything about it, but Maggie Whipple is in Los Angeles. I don't have her permission to give out her address, but if you like I could let her know you are coming. If I had a way to contact you, then I could tell you where to find her if both sides wish it. A familiar face might be nice to see. He says, "I really didn't know her but you can tell her that I will be at the O'Sullivan Photography Studio."

Janet interjects "Roger, you are not going to get involved with another saloon!" Kate says, "She's not running a saloon. She's running an upscale restaurant that employs women like myself, who find themselves suddenly alone and in need of employment in order to support themselves." Roger looks over at his wife and says, "Perhaps you should meet with her Janet, you may have more in common than you realize."

Kate then asks, “Can I ask one bit of advice before you go?" "Yes, please," he states. She says, "I have news that I must tell the Committee sooner or later, and that everyone will know eventually. I hope it won't affect the school, but it might." She looked at Janet, uncertain how much more to say. "The circumstances are personal, but I find myself in a position to be the mother of a baby in December.” ." Janet's face takes on a shocked expression and she mutters, "Beth will never understand."

Kate continues, “I am uncertain when or how much they need to know. And perhaps what kind of reactions I should expect.” Roger thinks for a minute and says, "You should talk to Neil about that, I know that they will be meeting later this week to add the new members. We had mentioned before that Kris Wagner of Wells Fargo was interested in joining, but needed permission from his District Manager. Mr. Williams agreed in principle but was concerned about alienating potential customers who might bring their business instead to the other stagecoach company, Morand Cartage. With my departure that becomes moot, as Zackary Morand will be taking my place making Mr. Wagner now able to take Nile's place on the Committee."

Kate nodded. "Thank you. It's not imperative that I start telling people now, there's still time but I'll feel better knowing how to deal with it." She turned back to Janet and asked, "Mrs. Eaton won't understand what? She already knows this, and the particulars, as do you. This may be the one thing she and I won't argue about." Janet burst into tears and says, "She won't understand any of this, my leaving now....she, she said that she would need me to help you with the transition, that I should consider moving next door to your house to help with your pregnancy. I'm abandoning you...and the gods."

Kate hugged her again. "Diana didn't lay any tasks at your door, Janet. What transition is there to make beside the usual one that every mother makes? It sounds to me to Mrs. Eaton doesn't quite know how to deal with me and was looking for someone to help bridge the distance. She and I will just have to work out our differences on our own. The gods are everywhere, you aren't abandoning them."

Roger says, "No...but perhaps that is a solution. I could go on alone to Los Angeles, spend a short while working for O'Sullivan and establishing a new home for us there. Then you could join me Janet, or alternately, Buck and Mollie could go there then and make it their home and I could return to you here. Janet, if people think you forced me out that would salvage your reputation and either way we would no longer have to cohabitate with my brother and his wife, which Katherine, is the other half of the current problem."

Kate nodded. "In-laws can be difficult, especially when they are with you for a long period. Much as you may like them, the disruption of your life and routine and being crowded together can make things unpleasant quickly. I'd be glad to see you stay Janet, I'd be glad of any chance that you'd both stay here in the long run. But I'm not sure I understand where you would stay in the time being, Janet. Surely you'd not want to stay with your in-laws. You mentioned moving?" Janet says, "It's just that Mollie and Buck are very assertive people...since their arrival they've taken over. I couldn't live here with them. Would you have a room? I could do cleaning and cooking for you."

Kate paused, a bit shocked. But how would she be able to refuse after all her talk about keeping them here? "I wouldn't ask you to work for your board, but I know if the situation were reversed I wouldn't be comfortable unless I were contributing somehow. I have a room, it will be the baby's once he comes. But you should know Ginnie and I keep rather odd schedules. There will be children downstairs all day, and I go back and forth between the ranch often and am often home late. Also, you should remember those riders tried to destroy the school was well. I'm not trying to scare you off, but I wouldn't want there to be surprises later."

Janet says, "You have a house at the ranch too, I could help there as well, I could spend weeknights here and weekends there. Odd hours are fine, I'm used to that. Our tenants here worked for Cassidy Lumber and Wells Fargo, they had to keep odd hours as well. And I'm a very good cook." "We'll work something out," Kate said, unable to resist the woman's obvious desire to stay. Thankfully they didn't keep anything magical in the house in town anyway. "I'm sure everything will be fine, but you'll find the state of our pantry something terrible. We tend to let Dorita feed us. How long do you think you'll stay in Los Angeles, Mr. Fly?"

He replies, "That depends largely on Janet, but a few weeks at least to set up a home for either myself or my brother. It's settled then. Could you give us some time alone Katherine? I'll need to be on the stage in a half-hour and would like to spend some the remaining time with Janet since we'll be apart." Kate replies, "Of course, the students will be arriving and I need to be there. Have a pleasant trip, Mr. Fly. I'll see you in a little while, Janet." Kate let herself out quietly and hurried back toward the school.

"Couldn't just mind your own business," she muttered to herself. She wished for a little of Jake's silver-tongued glibness, just a bit that would have thought of another solution. Not that she was really sorry to help Janet, but it was going to be more difficult to keep the more important secrets.
Meghan and Mollie were getting the day started. "I'll be having a houseguest," she said simply.

Kate explained very briefly that Janet Fly was going to stay with her for a while, then got down to teaching. Emery Shaw's niece was back again, several of her classmates chattering and laughing around her. There was something just a little magnetic about the girl with the bright-hair. She had scored well enough in Ginnie's exams, in line with someone who had prayed good attention in a standard school. They got Emily into her first grouping and got the day started.

Jake Cook manages to get to sleep only to have it interrupted after what appears to be just moments by a loud rapping on the front door below. He glances at his pocket watch to see that it now the ungodly hour of 9:00 A.M., indicating that he has only been asleep for a few hours. A haggard looking Silver Jake Cook appears in the doorway wearing nothing but a pair of trousers he hastily pulled on. Rubbing his bleary eyes he manages so say, "What?"

Postmaster Eddie Palmer is standing at the doorway, barely hiding his amusement at having woken Jake up at such an early hour, and says, "Package for you Mr. Cook." He has in his hand a cheaply-made pine box around six-inches square with "Jacob Cook, Fremont Street, Promise City, Arizona Territory" written on the cover in black ink although he does not recognize the handwriting. He notes that the postmark by the stamps reads "New York City".

"Since there is niether rain, nor snow here in Arizona I see you have settled for blasted ungodly hour of the morning as the obstacle to avoid delaying your rounds." Jake shakes his head and sighs. "Alright, thank you Mr. Palmer, you may go wake others from their slumber." He watches the postmaster walk away, obviously still enjoying himself. After closing the door he walks to the kitchen and places the box on the table. He eyes it with some trepidation before finally opening it.

Packed inside the box is another box, this one elaborately carved on some type of dark wood with the inscription “DA MI BASIA MILLE” on the top of the lid. There are no hinges, the lid carved to sit atop the matching box below. Folded up beside the box is a letter. Even before he unfolds it he recognizes from the ink bleeding through the paper that the note is in Ruby West's handwriting. He slowly unfolds the note to read it.

Ruby wrote:
Dear Jake,

Something very interesting and mysterious happened while I was here. Yesterday while shopping we wandered into this neighborhood I’d never been in before. As we walked the streets something made me look down this narrow alleyway and I saw a little old woman standing there. She was hunched over, and short to boot, a very odd looking woman. She smiled at me and waved me over. It was dark and looked kind of dirty but my curiosity got the best of me. I pulled Jane and Richard down the alleyway and when we got to the end the lady had disappeared.

But not really. She was inside this tiny little shop, you had to bow your head and walk down some narrow, crooked stairs to get to it. Inside was dark and dank and cramped. The air was heavy with some kind of incense, but it smelled kind of like Mr. Li’s, if you get my drift.

Anyway, she had musty books piled high and really cool looking jewelry, odd paintings and even weird looking instruments strewn everywhere. The lady came up to us and said in some peculiar accent, “Look around, you never know what treasure is meant for you to find here.” Jane and I looked at each other and giggled, then wandered off into our own corners to look for “our” treasure. Richard stood stoically by the door, pretty much what he tried to do for this whole trip so far (We attempted to get him drunk with us but haven’t succeeded yet. He’s a tough nut to crack!).

So as I was searching through a particularly dark corner something caught my eye, this old very worn box. I picked it up and on the top was inscribed “DA MI BASIA MILLE”. There seemed to be something very special about this box and as I ran my fingers across the letters I shivered. And it was really odd, because even in that smelly room I swear, as I did that, I could smell you. My most favorite scent in the world, I could never mistake it. I turned around and the little old lady was standing next to me, grinning. And ewww, she was missing some teeth and had horrible breath, let me tell you.

She said, “Hair of flame, I read your future.” And at that point I was thinking I should get the Hades out of there but that damn curiosity of mine took over and I let her pull me to the back room. The only thing in the room was a small table with one lit candle on it. So I sat down and she took my hand in hers. I felt silly while she ran her finger over my palm and concentrated. She was taking this very seriously. She stayed like that for a long while, running her gnarly finger over my hand.

Finally she looked up at me and said, “You and him are worthy of the magic of the box.” What the heck did that mean? So I asked her and she just pushed the box toward me. I asked what the inscription meant and she said, “Give me a thousand kisses.” While I looked through the inside she explained that the box was very very old and told me the story of the original lovers, one who made the box for the other. I wanted to ask her more questions but when I looked up she was gone. And I mean, gone gone. We don’t know where she went.

So I left some of Red’s money, took the box and we left. And last night Jane and I had a bit too much to drink and we got silly (Is that a surprise?). After Jane went to bed I snuck up to the roof with the box and sat under the stars for a while. I had been wondering why you didn’t try to contact me in Tucson. I guess in a way I was hoping you would. But that wasn’t very fair to you I suppose. Anyway, I sat under the stars and thought of you. And then I did something even sillier. I opened the box and put a thousand kisses in it. Well, maybe not a thousand, but a lot! And now I’m sending it to you and those kisses will have to do until we’re together again. I hope you have a thousand kisses saved up for me!

I don’t want to ruin the mood but I find myself thinking about something else, and I need to not keep it from you. So you aren’t surprised and can be prepared although I think you already are, more than me for certain. I do not believe Colin Turner to be dead. I know that we were hoping he was dead and I really did think he was in Thomasville, and was very pleased about that. But now that time has gone by that odd feeling, that connection, isn’t totally gone. I will not be shocked to see him again. But this time we will be ready for him, right?

I want you to know, I am no longer afraid Jake, no longer frightened of all the things that could happen. Time away from Promise City has done some good for me, and talking with Jane, and Red, and my grandmother, and even this silly little box, it all has meaning. And I’m finally learning to deal with it. And realize that as many times as I have said it, I can truly say now that I mean it with all my heart.

Please tell Kate and Chester and Minerva I said hello and miss them terribly. Most especially Kate. Tell her she is the best friend I ever had and I miss being able to talk to her. And tell her I said I hope things are going well with the baby. I am sending something to her for the baby, I hope she likes it. I wonder if Nanuet has returned? But I miss all of them and feel bad for leaving when I did. Also Job, Harry and anyone else I missed.

But mostly you of course. I miss your warmth, your kisses, your arms around me. I miss wrapping myself around you as we sleep. I hate sleeping alone now. Sleeping next to Jane is just not the same!

Always Yours,
XOXO Ruby XOXO


Jake places the note back on the table and folds it over to hide the writing. He quietly stares at the box, his lips a thin straight line. An unknown amount of time passes before he finally reaches a tentative hand to the box to remove the lid. Inside the box is an old worn and faded piece of parchment. Written on it are the words:

_VIVAMUS, atque amemus,
rumoresque senum seueriorum
omnes unius aestimemus assis!
soles occidere et redire possunt:
nobis cum semel occidit breuis lux,
nox est perpetua una dormienda.
da mi basia mille, deinde centum,
dein mille altera, dein secunda centum,
deinde usque altera mille, deinde centum.
dein, cum milia multa fecerimus,
conturbabimus illa, ne sciamus,_
_aut ne quis malus inuidere possit,
cum tantum sciat esse basiorum._

Jake grimaces and the word come unbidden to his lips, "Latin." Memories flood back from home, working in his fathers business. He could not really read Latin, but he knew some words. Enough to think it was Latin. With his finger under the word mille he says, "Thousand. Yes, must be the thousand kisses." Jake shakes his head and returns the note to the box and closes the lid. Another man would have been thrilled to receive such a letter. Jake wrestled with mixed emotions and finally decided to go back to bed. After another hour of fitful sleep, he rises, dresses and decides to head over to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty-three “The Hunters’ Tale”, Tuesday June 13th, 1882, 9:00 A.M. *

Chester wakes up slowly. He blearily washes his face and puts on some fresh clothes. He walks over to the Double Eagle to take Clarisse for breakfast at the El Parador. "Good morning, my dear. Did you sleep well?" Clarisse replies, "Actually yes, but I'm not altogether surprised as I slept poorly the previous night." They arrive and Dorita fills their mugs. 

Chester sips some coffee. "Really? What happened the other night? I'm sorry I haven't seen you in a while. With the elections and the various goings-on, we've been very busy." She replies, "Sunday was the night after those hooded riders attacked.  I was worried about you getting hurt and couldn't sleep." Chester kisses Clarisse. "Thanks, dear. I try to be careful out there. It's just that once we're looking at one problem, another crops up that we have to look into immediately." 

Minerva had fallen asleep but gets little rest as visions of monsters and death march through her dreams threatening and destroying everyone that she loves. As a pale monster with dripping red fangs sinks his teeth into  Nakomo, a cry escapes her lips forcing her out of the nightmare. She huddles in the center of the bed and grabs the blankets around her to still the shivers caused by the cold sweat of terror that beads her skin. 

Shaking off the dream, she throws off the covers and lights the twelve candles on her dresser. She prays desperately for courage, wisdom and if it should become necessary, divine intervention, in the destruction of these monsters. "The gods help those who help themselves." she mutters and quickly dressing goes in search of her friends, determined to come up with a plan of action. Minerva is east on South Street when she spots the vampire hunters Father Harbrace along with Kevin Tomlinson and Jonathan Harker heading into the El Parador. 

While Chester and Clarisse are dining Jonathan Harker, Kevin Tomlinson and Father John Harbrace come inside and sit down together at one of the tables. Chester looks over at their table. Well at least they're OK. Hopefully Jeff's back at the Lucky Lady. He then turns back to Clarisse and holds back a yawn. "I didn't get much sleep last night." 

She replies, You work too much Chet, I know how driven you are what with all the lawbreakers of late, but you need to get your rest too.   Marshall Berg shouldn't work you so hard." Chester replies, "With all the crime that's happening around here, we have our hands full. With Deputy Sheriff Hunter on Boot Hill, we can't expect much help from the county. once the election craziness is over, then things should quiet down. People will just have to accept the results." 

Clarisse replies, "Oh, I hope so.  I'm sure that you'll win Chet.  The only other one people might have voted for is Mr. Seawell, but he's dropped out so that Julia would agree to marry him." Chester replies, "I wish I had your confidence. The way things are going around town, it's anyone's game." 

Clarisse replies, "But Chet, there really isn't any other choice.   The folks in town don't even know this Charlie Villars or Moss Johnson who are running, Prosper McCoy works at a whorehouse and Hank Hill is part of Arcade's Gang.  That just leaves you and Ashley as the legitimate candidates." He replies, "That's a big deal, though. Ashley's family is very well-known. That'll boost him up some. You're right about the others, though. They don't have much to stand on." 

Determined not to waste anymore time Minerva quickens her pace and follows the vampire hunters into the El Parador.  "Buenos Dias, Senors. I have been looking for you." She says as she takes a seat at their table. "Do you have any news?" Harker says, "We do indeed, have a seat Priestess."   As she sits Tomlinson lights the candle, adds the powder and says the incantation in Latin to activate the Privacy spell.    At the other table Chester notices that as well. Minerva motions for Chester to come over. Chester tries to ignore her for a second, but then sighs. "Clarisse. I have to see to this. I'm very sorry. I'll make it quick." 

Once Chester arrives Tomlinson begins  "Mills led us to the farmhouse.  It took us a while to locate the entrance to the root cellar.   Mortimer Turner and his partner had indeed been there and hid the entrance to it well.   We found two caskets down in the earthen cellar, each with the dead bodies of the two missing men from Dos Cabezas.   They had been killed and drained two nights earlier, tonight is when they would have risen."  Harker says, "Now they won't." Minerva states, “By the gods, those poor souls! May they rest in Olympus for eternity. " she says, grasping the  olive branch holy symbol that hung about her neck.  "Did you destroy the caskets?" 

Harker says, "Yes, we were very thorough.   We then freed the human boy they had left behind for the new vampires to feed upon."  Harbrace explains, "When a vampire first awakens it needs fresh blood.   There weren't any other people within a dozen miles of that farmhouse so the undead probably would not have found what they needed.   Turner knew that, so left behind their first meal for them."   Tomlinson adds, "Which also told us they we're not planning to come back there until at least tomorrow, after the others had risen." 

She recalls her earlier nightmare  and her face grows pale against her dark hair at the horrific thought of the young boy being left as an offering for such evil. "Why do you say that they are planning to return?" Harker says, "We don't know that they are, but we're assuming they will want to join up with the vampires who they sire, more soldiers for their army of undead." 

Minerva states, "I suppose that would make sense. If we are to have a chance at destroying them, we must be waiting for them when they arrive." she pauses to think. "Of course they will know that their plans have gone awry when they enter the basement and find the caskets have been destroyed." Tomlinson says, "Unfortunately they'll soon be more.  The boy who they left was one of five mineworkers that Turner and his friend attacked on Sunday night.  They drained two then as well, and we don't know the fate of the other two." 

Minerva's eyes glitter angrily, "We cannot lose anymore time. They are multiplying quicker than rabbits. Even now they wander among us. There is a rumor that Bronco Madsen is one of their minion also." Chester states, "They're going to find out about this soon. I wonder if they'd come back to the house to check on their new friends or if Turner expects them to find him." Tomlinson says, "That is unlikely.  I saw him two nights ago and I usually have a sixth sense for that.  If one of the undead legion is present I should have noticed." Minerva states, "hmmm,"  I do not mean to question your senses senor, but I was told differently. Either way, Perhaps it would be wise to stay on our guard ." 

Jake arrived at the Lucky Lady at mid-morning and there were very few people inside.   Stanley Barker and Harry Rote were sitting together on the piano bench with Stanley explained some new music for him, Jake catches enough to deduce that it is a piece for the upcoming play. 

An unknown dwarven prospector and his half-orc companion are seated at the bar, each with a half-tankard of ale in front of them. In the far corner at the large table that Job Kane usually plays at are Jeff Mills and a young human in his late teens.    The boy has a mug of coffee in front of him, a blanket draped over his shoulders.   Jake sees dark circles under the boy's bloodshot eyes. Jake walks over and takes a seat next to Jeff.  "Is everything well?" he asks in a quiet voice. 

Jeff replies, "It is now, we had quite a night.   We rescued poor Simon here from a fate worse than death." Jake raises an eyebrow.  "Literally I assume you mean."  Then, "Who is the boy?" Jeff says, "Simon Cunningham, I'd met him before.    Those monsters had him all shacked up."   The boy looks up and says, "Hello Mr. Cook, I've been here before....I spent a night here last March, I met Mr. Mills then." Jake says, "I do not recall.  No matter.  Are you the miner's son?" 

"Yes sir, Raymond Cunningham is my father.  He and Mr. Hoover owned a mine together."     Jeff says, "Hoover's trust is now co-owner.   Simon spent a night here when Shaw's daughter Tricia was here, they were acquainted."    The boy mutters, "And now my Pa is dead."   Jeff puts his arm over the boy and says, "We don't know that Simon, they kept you alive, they may have done the same with him." 

Recognition appears on Jake's face but he does not further question the boy.  Not much younger than I in years, Jake muses, but younger in other ways this one.  I suppose he aged quite a bit recently.  "So I take it there was a rescue, but not an end to any problems?" Jeff says, "No problems last night but the vampires had gone.   They had left the boy shackled and gagged in the basement for the new vampires to feed upon when they rose.   But we got there in time, those dead men will no longer become monsters." 

Jake nods in understanding, not just that but the next implication as well.  "Simon, how long ago did they take you away?" Simon replies, "They attacked us on Sunday, right after Sunset.   They killed Joey and Socrates, drained their blood.    They then split the rest of us up, we thought they would kill us too.    They put a bag over my head and tied me up, put me over a horse and rode for miles.    When they pulled it off I was in the basement with those dead men.   The vampires left me.   I don't know what happened to Pa or Copernicus." 

Jake asks, "Simon, did you ever feel strange?  Like someone else was telling you what to do inside your head?"  Jake carefully watches his expression. Jeff says, "You don't have to worry about that Mr. Cook.   We checked and he didn't have any marks on him.   Tomlinson gave him an elixir and then cast some type of incantation to dispel any influence they might have had on him.   It would have been too dangerous to bring the boy with us back to the Cunningham Mine otherwise." Jake asks, "You have been to the Cunningham mine too?" 

Jeff says, "Yeah, it seemed the next logical place to look.   But they weren't there and there wasn't any indication that they'd been there since their attack on Sunday.   We just got back around forty-five minutes ago.  I offered to bring Simon back here, the others were going over to get a bit of breakfast from Dorita." Jake replies, "I suppose I should go get some breakfast there myself.  Anything else I should know Jeff?" Jeff replies, "That's it for now.  I figure once I get Simon fed and calmed down I'll let him bunk down in my room upstairs if that's alright with you." "Yes, of course.  I will talk with you later."  With that Jake walks over to the El Parador Cantina. 

"Hola Dorita!  Coffee por favor?"  Jake waves at her and smiles.  He then scans the room, finds the others and joins them. Once Jake is present the combined group share their information already discussed at the two saloons. Jake asks, "So, do you have any other leads on where they might be hiding out?" Tomlinson says, "No, probably not in town, too visible.   We've already checked all of the caves and abandoned mines and that farmhouse was the only abandoned farm or ranch in the area." 

Jake asks, "How about the Beatrice mine?  The owner rubs me the wrong way, and was allegedly seen with that Palmer guy.  The one with multiple identities who was part of the cowboy gang and reputed to be a wizard.  He was seen up with Thayer in that cave where we found the other vampires." Harker says, "That's a possibility, we haven't checked out the occupied mines yet.  But if they went after the Cunningham Mine they might have gone to another." 

Tomlinson takes out a notebook and checks, "Hmmm....Beatrice Mine is to the northwest around nine miles.   That's only a few miles from the Cunningham mine and also in the same general direction of that farmhouse.    According to this the only workers are the two primary owners, Dudley Jobin and a M. P. Messier.   The minority owner was Niles Hoover." Jake says, "Since I am a member of the Hoover Trust, no reason that I could not check up on my own mine." 

Tomlinson gestures to Harbrace and Harker and says, "The problem is we've been up all night and just got back.  I know from past experience that it's best to not take on vampires when you're exhausted, gives them too much of an unfair advantage." Chester says, "Well, we could take a look at it ourselves and let you get some shut-eye. It's daytime." Minerva tries to contain her impatience but is betrayed by her tapping foot. “We were going to check out the mine last night but thought that it would be best if we all acted together. Is there anymore that we should know about before we head out there? I think we should go now and scout it out in the light of day." 

Harbrace says, "Remember what the goddess instructed Priestess.  If I am not with you the boy should be, so that her arrows are available." Jake makes his 'I am about to risk my life again for the greater good of mankind' grimace as they are speaking. He says, "If we are going to do this we had better be about it.  That is before I come to my senses and start drinking instead." 

Minerva says, "Si, I remember. I will go and get him from the school. He is already prepared." She stands and gives a slight bow to the two hunters. "Sweet dreams gentlemen. We will seek you out when we return." She turns to Jake and Chester. "Nakomo and I will get our horses and meet you in fifteen minutes in front of the Lady." Jake states, “Fine."   With a swish of her skirts Minerva rushes out and over to the school. 

"Dang. I was hoping to spend some time with Clarisse today." Chester looks over at her and waves. Clarisse waves back. "Ugh. I hate this. I can't tell her the truth and she wouldn't believe it anyway. She's going to be so mad. But this can't wait." 

Chester gets up from his chair and walks back to the table. He looks at Clarisse, who knows that something's up. "What is it Chet? Are you going to look for trouble with your friends? Why can't you let them do this on their own? The Marshall has you running all over creation and your friends are no better." Chester puts his hands on her shoulders. "Please, Clarisse. this is my job. If I'm not there with them, it could make the difference. I don't want to see any of them get hurt. I'll see you later, I promise." 

Minerva enters quietly and motions for Katherine and Nakomo to meet her outside. Kate nodded toward the young half-elf, then stepped outside. "What's going on?  Did you get news from Mr. Tomlinson?" "Si, They rescued a boy at the farmhouse." she shudders with revulsion. "The vampires had been keeping him around to snack on. There were two others that they had been draining as well. ..To turn into vampires. Harkins and Tomlinson took care of them, but there are still two missing. They may be at the Beatrice mine. We are going there now to scout it out." she hesitates "Katherine I hate to ask this of you, and I will understand if you refuse, but there are only four of us going out there..." 

Kate replies, "I'll be ready in a minute.  You'll need my skills, and no one else can fill in for me when it comes to that.  It's daylight, it'll be safer than any other time. Go collect your things and I'll meet you.  Where are you gathering?" They tell her. 

Once she knows to meet them at the Lady, Kate went back into the schoolroom and explained briefly to Meghan that she was needed and might not be back before the end of the school day.  The other woman looked confused but didn't ask questions, just nodding her understanding.  She asked if they could let Janet Fly into the house as well and explain she would be back. After a word with Ginnie about Mrs. Fly and where she was going now, she ran upstairs, changed into pants and a shirt, got Meribel, and went to meet the others at the Lady. 

Nakomo looks disapprovingly at Minerva. "Do you really think that was necessary?" "Si, Nakomo. As I told you we all have our parts to play. Senora Kale is not a foolish woman. She will be careful and Diana will continue to guard her child. Now come we are wasting time." 
They hurry back to the house to get their gear. Minerva explains to Luna what they are doing. While she packs. She throws extra vials of holy water into the bag she packed the previous night  for a total of eight vials including the ones she had given Nakomo. Minerva, Luna and Nakomo  meet the others at the Lady. 

Jake finishes up his coffee.  He asks them to make his horse ready for him before he leaves the cantina. Outside he mumbles, "Mierde," and heads home to gather his gear.  He outfits himself the same as the previous night, except he brings along the Swiss rifle too, since it is daylight.  He stows some extra rope in the saddle bags along with some wooden stakes, hammer and torches. 
When they have gathered back together at the Lucky Lady they find him astride his horse, with his black flat brimmed hat tilted forward against the morning sun. 

When Kate arrived at the Lady, Jake was outside waiting.  "Lovely morning for a ride," she said, trying to be light.  "Do we know where we're going?" Jake shrugs.  "Not me.  How is that unusual?" 

Minerva states, "I want everyone to have a couple of these before we travel." she pulls the vials out and gives everyone two. She turns to Jake. "Didn't you say you owned the mine?" Kate tucked the vials away in the pocket of her duster, opposite the one holding her pistol and the wand borrowed from her teacher.  "Jake says he doesn't know how to get to the mine?  Does anyone, or do I need to go looking for Jeff?" 

Jake states, "I inherited a share of the Hoover Trust.  Niles owned part of the mine.  I have never seen a single hole in the ground that belongs to the trust.  Dirty work mining you know."  He rubs the side of his unshaven face.  "I suppose someone should ask for directions." "I'll take care of it."  Kate handed Meribel's reins to Jake and ran inside to ask Jeff Mills where exactly the Beatrice Mine was. Jeff says that he doesn't know exactly and suggests that they check with Mr. Winston at the County Claims Office. "Thanks Jeff, we'll do that." 

Kate went back out and passed that on.  "I suppose we can tell him we're checking up on Niles' investments." Jake nods, and they ride to the claims office. "Good morning Mr. Winston.  I need some directions to the Beatrice mine.  The Hoover trust wants to continue its inspections of the mine properties it owns.  I drew the short straw today.  Do you have a map we could use and some good directions?" 

Winston is able to locate them a map showing the central range of he Dos Cabezas Mountains, with the Cunningham, Beatrice and Sharpaxe mines all listed, all partially owned by the Hoover Mining Trust. Jake asks, "I do not recall, who owns the other part of the Sharpaxe mine?" Winston checks and says, "The other owner is Eric Sharpaxe, I recall that he is a dwarf from Minnesota." "Thanks."  Jake leaves and shows the map to the others. He states, "Chet, you are the tracker here.  Show us the way."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty-four “Be Verwy Qwiet, We’re Hunting Wampires”, Tuesday June 13th, 1882, 10:30 A.M. *

It takes around two hours for the five riders to reach the general vacinity of the mines. Luna flys ahead to scout out the area. They look around for the mine head, buildings or any other notable landmarks.  Jake keeps an eye out for anyone watching them. Despite her nerves about what they were doing, Kate felt more in place than she had in a long time.  Instead of being separated from her friends, she was with them. 

She says, "We need information if we can get it, as well as taking down any of these creatures we can," she said.  "Do we have any plan when we get to the mine?  It's not likely to be deserted.  Then again, if these creatures have settled in there, maybe it will be." They arrive. 

They find there have actually been four separate mineheads, one of which is covered over by a rockslide, another of which has a large wooden gate blocking it, the other two are open into the hillside. One of these has fresh wheelbarrow and boot tracks in and out, the other doesn't appear to have been worked for a while. Chester dismounts and ties his horse. "All right, folks. Don't forget to look at the ceilings, these monsters are tricky. Who's got light?" 

Chester gestures at the fresh tracks. "Looks like the front door is open. Think it's a trick or just over-confidence, not hiding their trail like that." The lawman shoulders his rifle. "I'd say we want to try this one," Kate said, indicating the less well-used opening.  "They'd have to stay out of the active part of the mine." A very unpleasant thought occurred to her.  "If they've clouded the miner's minds, they could be hiding in the active part." 

Jake interjects, "I would bet on the one with the gate.  I do not like leaving loose ends around, so we should check on the owners before we do so.  Perhaps those boot tracks."  Looking back to Katherine, "I do not have a plan as yet.  We have the goddesses arrows the boy carries, Chet is handy with a stake, and I have a few tricks up my sleeve.  Best not to split up is my first suggestion." Minerva states, "Hopefully they are not awake this time of day." 

Chester says, "We'll cross that bridge when we get to it. let's try the unused opening first. Then if we have no luck, we'll hit the gated one. Sound good?" Jake says, "Uh, ok.  We will go with your thought Chet.  Let us take care of this." Kate says, "Well, Jake and Chester are in favor of the active opening and I don't object.  Once we're inside and out of sight I'll want to give myself a bit of protection, but otherwise I'm ready." "Let's go see if anyone is home then." Nakomo says moving toward the opening. 

Jake shoulders his Spencer after loading a pyrotechnics round in the chamber.  He settles his pistols, puts the two sticks of dynamite in an outer duster pocket and shoves a stake in his belt.  Holding an unlit torch he says, "I feel ridiculous.  Let us go.  Lead on Chet, I have your back." Chester nods to Jake. He carries his Spencer at the ready and ducks into the opening without tracks. 

They make their way through the unused opening and investigate the inner corridors, both of which lead to shafts going down deep.  Holding the torch over the first they see water around 150 feet below.   The other shaft doesn't go down as far, and they appear to be some corridors further down.    There is no mechanism for descending the shaft although there is evidence that braces, pulleys and winches had been present at one point in time. Jake says, "I have rope on the horse.  Do you want to go down?" Chester says, "Yeah, better make sure this tunnel is clear before we move on. I don't want to leave any stone unturned. Going after these monsters more than once is getting on my nerves." 

Luna glides silently down into the shaft. Assisted by her keen hearing and large light absorbing eyes, see is alert for danger and reports what she sees and hears back to Minerva. Kate nodded and cast the protective armor spell on herself.  Then she wondered how she was going to climb up and down a rope. Luna finds the lower corridors filled with spiders, rats and a small number of bats but no people either dead or undead and no caskets. Using her sharp talons she grabs a rat and swoops back up the shaft. 

Minerva says, "Luna says there's nothing down there.. Lets go check out the other shaft." Jake states, "Let us try the mine head with the foot prints." "Let's be careful. We don't want to shoot any of your employees." Chester smiles. They cautiously make their way into the shaft with the tracks.   The corridor forks after fifteen feet, with the wheelbarrow tracks continuing on to the left while the boot tracks go to and from both directions. Minerva walks over to the hungry bird. "Come Luna, Save your snack for later. We may need you to check out the other mine head." Jake points to the left. 

The corridor with the wheelbarrow tracks goes another fifteen feet and forks both left and right with another shaft going down at this point.   The right corridor goes straight for twenty-five feet ending at another downward shaft.  The left corridor curves after thirty feet. Chester makes his way down the tunnel as quietly as he can. He pauses every few yards to try to hear any noises. Luna flies up and perches on the Priestess' shoulder. Minerva walks silently her pistol at the ready, Nakomo trails close behind . 

Both of the shafts down have metal winches and pulleys by them as well as rope ladders going down. Jake starts to indicate left again but waits for Chet to finish listening. Luna flutters over to the shaft and listens also. Chester hears nothing unusual and turns back to Jake. He points to the left and sees Jake agree. He whispers to Jake, "We're going down the ladder?" 

They follow the remaining corridor which goes for another fifty feet until it also ends at a downward shaft with winches, pulleys and rope ladders down.   The space is wider here, with two empty wheelbarrows and various picks and shovels are leaning against the wall. Kate followed quietly behind the others, her hand in the pocket of her duster with the wand.  She kept her ears open for any sounds, including any sounds indicating that anyone was actually working this mine. 

At the end of the left corridor Jake replies to Chet, "Down it is.  I will go first this time." Jake moves as silently as he can climbing down the rope ladder. Chester nervously checks his rifle. He can feel the rock above him pressing down. "I'll follow you." he slings the weapon over his shoulder and climbs down the ladder. Once Chester was clear of the top Kate followed.  Jake had given the best advice of the day, no splitting up. 

Jake is around twenty feet down the ladder, Chet ten feet down and Kate just starting down when Nakomo hears the sound of somebody approaching from the corridor behind. "Someone is here!' he hisses to Minerva. "Kate, Someone is coming!" Minerva whispers and swings her gun around toward the noise. "Chester, Minerva says someone's coming," Kate passed on the message.  She looked up and down, unsure if she should continue or get back up.  Finally she decided she could not leave Minerva and Nakomo alone up there and jumped back up. 

A man comes running around the bend.   He is wearing denim overalls over a dirty work shirt.  He has leather boots and a later belt.   His beard is unkempt.   But what really stands out is the double-barreled shotgun in his hands. Minerva recognizes him as a man who she saw playing cards with Jake at the Lucky Lady a week-and-a-half earlier.    Kate sees the man as she scrambles back up the ladder and recognizes him from both that night at the Lucky Lady as well as the meeting where the ranches, farms and mines indicated their willingness to join the new town.   He is Dudley Jobin, one of the owners, and from the look on his face he is less than thrilled with trespassers in his silver mine. 

"There you are!" Minerva calls out to him, lowering her gun slightly.  "Thank the gods you are alright. We were worried about you! " Jobin comes to a halt twenty-feet before her while still leveling the shotgun towards Minerva, Kate and Nakomo.   He exclaims, "Who in Hades are you people and what are you doing here!" Minerva confidently steps forward "I am the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia for the Church of Olympus and this is my acolyte, Nakomo. This here'" She motions to Katherine  "is  Senora Kale." There has been some trouble of late and we are concerned for your safety. Where are the others? 

Jake hears the commotion up above, strains for only a second to hear what is being said before he continues to climb down more quickly than before. Chester is torn between helping Minerva and Kate and following Jake. So much for not splitting the group up. Chester climbs down the ladder after the gambler. 

“There was some trouble at a nearby mine," Kate added, her hands palm up in front of her.  "We thought Niles would have wanted someone to check up on the people he was supporting to make sure they were alright.  We are among the people he left shares of his mining trust to. We had expected to meet someone much earlier on." Still uncertain about this odd trio before him Jobin says, "What are you doing here?  I was sleeping in the bunkroom, you could have woken me?   What sort of trouble at another mine?  Which mine?"  At no point does he lower the shotgun. 

Kate says, "Over at the Cunningham mine.  Some people are missing; someone brought young Simon back into town and he was very shaken up. If we had any idea where your bunkroom was we would have woken you rather than blundered about.  But as I'm sure you've guessed, we don't have much experience with mines.” Jobin asks, "The three of you come here alone?" 

Minerva states, "No, As Senora Kale said, there are people missing. It wound not be prudent for 2 women and a young man to be here alone now would it? One of the other mine owners came along with the Deputy in case there was trouble. They are around here somewhere making sure that it is safe. Have you seen any strangers about? or heard any odd noises?" Jobin says, "No, 'fraid not.   This isn't a safe place for folks to be wandering around, let's head back to the bunkroom and wait for the others to find us."   He gestures his head to the side back the way he came. 

Below, Jake reaches a corridor around fifty feet down going off in two directions.  The shaft and rope ladder also continue down for another forty feet to a lower corridor. Jake looks about for any clues to what goes on in these corridors and keeps an ear open up above. Jake sees wheelbarrow tracks and footprints at this level.   He thinks he hears some faint sounds from the corridor further below but the noise is drown out by the conversations between Jobin and the women up above. 

Minerva states, "Perhaps we should at least step outside. That way we will hear them if they should call for us. I would not want to worry them by wandering too far. They will worry if they cannot find us.” "Yes, I would prefer to go outside.  The caves make me a little nervous," Kate said with a sheepish look. Minerva asks, “re you here alone Senor... I am sorry what is your name?" 

Minerva communicates silently with Luna . "Follow Chester and Jake. If you think there might be trouble contact me." He says, "Fine, go, I was working all night and am going back to bed.   My name's Jobin and I own this place.   Exit and bunkroom are both this way. "  He turns around leaving his back to them and starts to walk away. Kate quietly slipped a mirror out of her pocket and into her hand, then directed it, trying to see if this man cast a reflection. 

Minerva states, "Wait, Senor Jobin. You did not answer my question. are you here alone?" He turns back towards them, Kate quickly hiding the mirror in her hand and says, "Just me and Messier, he's probably off working somewhere.  Are you coming or not?  Exit's this way."   As he is talking he swings the shotgun back in their direction but still pointed downward. 

Minerva asks, "Do you and Senor Messier often work all night?" Minerva is looking for marks on his neck or other exposed areas as she talks. Jobin replies, "We work day and night, how in Hades are you ever going to make it rich otherwise!  You obviously know nothing about mining." Minerva lowers her lashes managing to look contrite. "No senor, I am a priestess not a miner.  We will wait here for our friends." 

Jobin is beginning to show signs of impatience.   Minerva is still a bit too far away to make out any distinctive markings other than grime and dirt, this man obviously not having bathed in a while.   Jobin exclaims, "MOVE IT, I didn't invite you here."  He gestures for them to move using his shotgun as a pointer. "Come Minerva, let's go," Kate said obediently.  "The gentlemen has been disturbed from his rest."  She moved ahead toward the exit. 

Without warning Minerva steps in close to see his neck more clearly and in her most intimidating voice declares "We did not intend to wait in here, Senor Jobin. You should show more respect when addressing a Priestess of Olympus." Before he can respond she puts her nose in the air and marches past him into the sunlight. He lets the women and boy leave and retreats back inside while watching the entrance and still holding the shotgun in that general direction. 

Jake waits another few seconds before deciding to continue his  climb down.  He is startled when the white owl silently flutters between he and Chester, and nearly slips into the tunnel going down.  He grabs the rope ladder extra firmly for a moment, shakes his head and starts climbing down. Jake struggles to make some connection of what is going on.  Turner, Messier, Palmer, Jobin; but nothing clicks.  Messier named his mine after his first love, Beatrice.  What was Job's girl's name?  Could Messier be Mortimer Turner?  No, the woman's name was Bernice.  Damn, what is the connection?  Maybe none you fool, perhaps the mine is just a convenient location. 

Jake taps Chet's shoulder, points down the shaft and then taps his ear. Jake soon reaches the bottom corridor.  It branches off in three directions.   He thinks he hears some noise coming from the one going off in a northeasterly direction. Jake leaves the torch leaning against the wall for Chester who is still in the tunnel climbing.  He moves off into the shadows as quietly as he can in the direction of the noise.  He continues as long as he can still see in the shadowy light of the distant torch. 

Jake continues onward with Chester following up a short distance behind him.   The corridor itself has many alcoves where it appears that dirt and rock have been removed.  He hears a sound ahead that sounds like liquid being splattered around. Jake attempts to stay ahead of the torch light at corners.  He pauses only a moment at the sound of the liquid, puzzled.  He continues forward. 

Kate hurried out into the sunlight, certain that Jobin wouldn't follow them.  She walked further away from the minehead than was really necessary to be sure she couldn't be heard from inside the opening. "He has no reflection," she whispered to Minerva.  "Can Luna alert the men somehow?" Minerva's eyes widen. "May the gods save us! She closes her eyes. "LUNA! Jobin is a vampire! Do not let Jake and Chester come up the ladder!" 

The sounds get louder as he heads further into the tunnels.   He sees a dimly lit room ahead where the sounds are coming from.    Peering carefully around the bend he sees two people inside.  One is a large man using a large scooped shovel to scoop up mud from a large mud pool in one corner. 

He is depositing it into a bathtub-like basin with a wire screen on the bottom, the liquid flowing though into another tub below.   Once the tub is filled the large man then places a wooden slab over the top and cranks a press above, pushing the mud through the screen, not unlike the way an apple press makes cider.    He then uncracks the top and removes it, revealing only rocks left on the screen.  He lifts up the screen and pours the rocks into a large wooden crate.   

The second man in the room is M. Paul Messier, attired in the same neat but worn suit that he had worn to the Lucky Lady ten days earlier.  He is steated in a chair reading a book while the other man works.   On a small folding table beside him are the candle illuminating the room, a handgun and a metal wand. 

Jake hides himself quickly and motions for Chester to stop moving.  Removes the mirror from his pocket and attempts to get a glimpse of the man from around the corner.  He is careful not to let the mirror reflect the candle light back into the room. The large man shoveling the mud has no reflection.   Jake is unable to do the same check on Messier without risking a reflection from the candle. 

Minerva whispers to Nakomo. "Have your arrows at the ready." When Jobin disappears from sight she cautiously makes her way back to the entrance. "Minerva, what are you doing?" Kate whispered and stuck her hand in her pocket to grab the wand. Minerva replies, "I am trying to see what direction he went in. We can not let Chester and Jake get trapped in the hole! If Jobin is a vampire then Messier is probably one also! Jobin said that Messier was wandering around somewhere.” 

Kate replies, "I know.  But getting past Jobin will be difficult.  He'll be listening for us now.  We will either have to be exceptionally silent or be prepared to destroy him.  Are we?  Without help?" Minerva answers, “If Nakomo's arrow is true. It will destroy him." 

Minerva communicates to her animal companion, "Luna, what is going on down there?" Luna communicates back that Chester and Jake are in a dark corridor and Jake is peering ahead behind a wall into a larger candle lit room.  Luna also communicates that there are a number of rhodents around, many of which look very tasty. 

Jake removes the two sticks of dynamite from his duster.  He cuts the fuses short, estimating only about ten seconds.  He inserts them, walks quickly to Chester and lights them whispering urgently to the Deputy, "Run!"  He turns, tosses the dynamite into the cavern towards Messier and the large man.  He then runs after Chester while drawing his long barreled Colt. The corridor shakes with the sound of the explosion in the room behind where Jake and Chester have run.   Dirt and dust erupt from behind filling the hallway and making it hard to see.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty-five “Jobin’s Attack”, Tuesday June 13th, 1882, 12:00 P.M.*

Coughing and wheezing from the smoke and dust, Jake and Chester reach the shaft with the rope ladder. There is no movement from behind. The ground trembles "What in Hades is that!" Minerva yells just as Luna communicates what has happened, the owl letting her know “Jake threw a stick into the room, I can not see. We are running away from it.” Hearing the explosion, Kate openly pulled the wand out of her jacket. "No choice now," she said. "Before we kill it, try to get it to talk. We need information. Tell it we know what it is, whatever we can do without risking our lives."

Luna is fluttering around wildly, obviously upset. Jake holds out his left arm for her to land on. He presses himself to the side wall giving as much cover as he can from the hallway. With his pistol pointed down the hallway he listens very carefully and watches for any unusual vapors that may indicate vampires as he has seen them before. Minerva stops to pray for the gods blessing upon herself and her companions before motioning to Kate and Nakomo to follow her into the mine. Kate followed with the wand in hand and ready, although she would use her own spells first, considering they did more damage to the creature than the wand.

A nervous but determined Nakomo draws his bow and follows behind Kate. The three reenter the cave, cautiously make their way forward. The corridor forks after fifteen feet, with the left corridor being the one heading towards the shafts downward and the right corridor being the one they have not explored yet. Kate looked to Minerva. "Toward Jake or Chester, or looking for Jobin?" she whispered, barely audible. Minerva looks down the corridor that Jobin came from to be sure that he is not hiding in the shadows and then moves toward the shaft.

Chester exclaims, "Jake, what did you do now?" "There were two of them in there. Messier and another big man. The big man had no reflection. Figured since Messier was in there and not working he must have been controlling him." Jake shrugs. "I could have gone in but you know what they say." Chet looks at him questioningly, "What?" Jake replies, "Never smack a man who is chewing tobacco," as if that explains everything.

Kate and Minerva reach the final shaft at the end of the corridor, dust and smoke filtering through the air above. "This isn't a good place to be, we have no where to go if Jobin comes up behind us," Kate whispered. "We should go back to where the tunnel splits and watch for him." Minerva peers down the shaft. "Luna where are you?" Luna indicates that she is down at the bottom of the shaft with Chester and Jake. Minerva whispers. "I think they are unharmed." She follows Kate back to the fork while pulling a bottle of holy water from her pocket and loosening the stopper before putting it back in.

The dust is settling but the smoke persists. Their vision is still limited but Jake has heard no sounds since the blast. "Chet, start climbing. I will follow you up. I told you I would cover your back. Just check on me now and again. As Chet takes to the ropes Jake reverses his Spencer so the barrel is point down while it hangs off his shoulder.

A hand falls upon Kate's shoulder and she smells a putrid odor. Where the hand is the fingers dig in and she then feels a sharp pain followed by complete numbness then light-headedness and the desire to fall asleep. Kate screamed as the disturbingly familiar feel of a vampire on her flesh. She tried to fight the numbness and fire the wand toward the monster that must be upon her. Kate's scream alerts both Minerva and Nakomo to the presence of the creature. They see Jobin literally walking out of the wall beside Kate, his hand on her shoulder and draining the life force from her.
In the lower shaft Chester and Jake hear what is unmistakably Katherine Kale's scream.

Minerva throws the holy water at him. Nakomo looks for a place to aim is arrow. The holy water strikes the creatures arm and it releases Kate. Jobin retreats back into the wall as Nakomo's arrow flies. The illusionary section of wall is immediately dispelled as the arrow strikes it, revealing a five-foot wide passageway. The arrow strikes true, hitting Jobin in the chest. Red flames rapidly radiate out from the arrow and envelope his entire body as it then glows as bright as the sun before imploding into smoking ash, leaving only a charred spot on the floor. Kate collapses. Minerva rushes to her side and grasping the necklace that Diana gave her, prays for the power to heal her friend. "Diana, Your favored child needs your strength. Heal her through me."

Deputy Marshall Martin gasps and climbs the rope ladder as a man possessed, from the fear for Kate and buoyed by the confidence in the ring that Jake had given him. Jake merely mutters, "Mierde," realizing whatever it is he will not be there in time to offer any assistance and continues his steady climb up the rope. He continues to watch and listen carefully on the way up. As Jake and Chester arrive on the scene they see Minerva on the ground beside an unconscious Katherine Kale. A golden glow surrounds the Priestess whose necklace is also glowing brightly, illuminating the corridor.

The golden glow flows from the Priestess over Katherine's body, finding rest upon her shoulder where the marks of black oily fingers are visible. An unnatural black gaseous-type smoke flows from the shoulder and dissipates into the air above, as the shoulder then takes on a bright glow and the fingerprints disappear. The light the begins to fade from the priestess, although the necklace continues to glow and the shoulder continues to shine as though a lantern were upon it. Katherine remains unconscious and Minerva notices that one of the three-inch stones from the necklace is gone.

Minerva feels the panic begin to crawl up her throat when Katherine fails to wake. She grasps the necklace once more and continues to pray, pouring all of her energy into the prayer. Jake stands quietly, not wishing to interrupt whatever is happening knowing with certainty that there is nothing he can do to help. He peers around nervously and keeps glancing down the smoky shaft. Katherine regains consciousness as one of the two-inch stones from the necklace also vanishes.

Kate's eyes opened slowly, as if she were waking from a nap in a bright room. She looked from one concerned face to the next and tried to push herself up. Minerva exclaims, "Thank the Goddess. Katherine, How do you feel?" She replies, "Like I was trampled by a bull." She turned the protective ring on her finger, looking at it. "If I'm alright the baby is too, yes?" Minerva states, "I do not think that the child has been harmed. I cannot believe that Diana would allow it."
"It's my responsibility to keep him safe," Kate began, but then let it go. She could berate herself later. "I'm sorry. I'm sorry I can't help anymore. Are there any more creatures? Did you find their coffins?"

Minerva states, "We shall have to search behind the illusion door." as she says this she is overcome by her exhaustion and sits on the ground. It is not safe to stay here and I no longer have the strength to move. We need to get to Dos Cabezas and find the Bishop. He will heal you and then we can return here and search for the coffins. Jake describes what happened in the tunnels below. "It seems foolish to have risked all this and leave their coffins intact. Let Chet and I go in there and look for them, you two go out in the sun light."

Nakomo realizes that Minerva is unable to pull herself up and so helps her out into the light. When he has her settled in the sun. He goes back in and lends his support to Katherine. Chester helps Kate up. "Are you alright? We heard you scream then Minerva was kneeling over you. Hades. I should have been here. We need to look for the coffins now. If we don't they'll move them before we get back here. Stay out in the light." Chester looks at Jake. "Let's go. Next time show me the dynamite before you light it. OK?"

Kate replies, "I'm alright, Chester. Just weak." She leaned on Nakomo, wondering how she was going to ride to Dos Cabezas. The sunlight felt good, as if it were trying to return to her what was lost. There was an empty feeling inside her. She didn't even want to imagine what might happen if she tried to use her skills; she couldn't feel the strength within her to make them work.

The passageway that had been covered by the illusion is narrow and curvy, criss-crossing through the upper level of the cave with exits in three other locations that are also converged by illusionary walls. Jake notes the similarity of this illusion to the one that the Cowboy Gang also had in Johnny Ringo's cave that they visited in January. They find nothing in these narrow caves, their purpose apparently being for secret transit rather than storage.

They do not see any coffins, but do find the bunkhouse room, which has two double bunks, where three of the four beds which have mattresses on them and the fourth is piled high with five stacks of books. The books appear to be primarily popular fiction. A coat rack is near the door with three rubber slickers and rain hats on it.

That room has a stove with a stovepipe venting to the outside. The stove has a frying pan and tea kettle on it. The stove is currently cold, although there is an ample wood pile beside it. Four metal trucks are also in the room, which are filled with grain, corn, jerky and dried fruit. No coffins are found anywhere on the upper level.

Frustrated Jake says, "Chet, perhaps we need to come back to this after we take the women to Dos Cabezas. It is taking too long. Blast." He taps at his holster while thinking. "I Will guard then on the journey, will you come with us, or do you think it is better for you to go back to Promise City to inform the hunters? Remember if we meet anyone to keep this as secret as possible. We can tell folks we did not find anyone alive and there are no dead bodies. We can conveniently leave out the other parts without lying."

Chester agrees to ride the nine miles back to town to inform the hunters. They all mount up and the other four ride west for four miles until they reach the mountainside town beneath the twin peaks that the town is named for, Dos Cabezas. The town has a population of around 300 which is comparable to Promise City but with far less commercial development, the majority of the population being farmers of wood Elvan descent who are largely self-sufficient and requiring a minimum of additional comforts.

The "down town" is comprised of a single street with a dozen businesses on it, those being a barber shop, a brewery, a pair of cantina/saloons, a general store, a brick yard, a hotel/restaurant, a blacksmith shop, a sawmill, a Morand Cartage stagecoach/livery shop, a Morand-Seawell mining headquarters, and a dance/meeting hall.

"Is there a church here?" Kate asked. "Where do we find the Bishop?" Nerves were beginning to settle in about seeing the churchman. Despite the fact that she knew him and he had helped her before it still unsettled her to think of putting herself in a cleric's hands. Minerva points out that the church hasn't been established yet, that is the reason why the Bishop is here with Father Barnes.
"Well, let's try Morand's livery and ask them where we might find the Bishop. Since they came on the stage they might know where they were going to stay." Kate nudged Meribel on toward the livery, hoping the search wouldn't take too long.

They arrive at the livery where a male wood elf. inquires as to whether they need their horses to be boarded. When they mention Promise City he says that the Wilcox stagecoach returning to Promise City left a half-hour ago and the next one won't be until tomorrow between 1:30 and 2:00 P.M. When asked about the Bishop he says he doesn't know and suggests checking the hotel, or maybe check with Mr. Pleasants over at the Morand-Seawell Mining Office as he might have met him.

Kate thanked the wood elf for his help. "I think we'll ride on ourselves, but if we decide to stay the night we'll be sure to bring our horses back here." She was thankful it was a small town as they rode toward Seawell's offices, and also thankful it would be a friend she would find there. They ride a short distance up the street to a simple stone structure in the side of a hill with a roughly made sign reading "Seawell-Morand Mining". The building itself has just glass-less openings for windows with canvas pull shades that are currently open to allow in the light.

Henry Pleasants is inside, sitting at a table covered with maps and papers. He sees them ride up and when he also sees who it is a smile comes to his face and he stands to greet them at the doorway. Kate slid off Meribel's back, grabbing onto the saddle when her feet hit the ground and her knees threatened to buckle. Once she was certain she was steady she went to the doorway. "General... sorry, Henry. It's good to see you again. You look well," she said offering her hand.

"And you do not," he states and he moves forward to help Kate on her unsteady feet. He nods to the others and says, "Priestess Florencia, Mr. Cooke, Mr. Nakomo, what brings the four of you to Dos Cabezas?" "Things you would never believe, or maybe you will," Kate said, holding on to his arm with both hands. "We're looking for the Bishop, the gentleman at the livery suggested you might know where to find him."

Henry replies, "He arrived on the stagecoach around three hours ago. I had breakfast this morning with Father Barnes who told me about their church ideas. I believe you'll find both Priests over at the Town Hall building where they will be holding a worship service this evening in conjunction with the Mexican priest that the wood elves worship with." Kate says, "Thank you. We need to see him right away, but we'll come back down and visit with you afterward." A bit embarrassed she added, "If you'll just give me a boost up, we'll be on our way."

Pleasants gives Kate a hand. The group then rides toward the opposite end of the long street, to the large barn-like building with the sign "Town Dance Hall" above in both Spanish and English.
The quartet tie up their horses and enter. Inside are Bishop Costas Papandraius, Father Barnes and a middle-aged wood elf. The room itself is sparsely furnished, with around three dozen rickety wooden chairs and ten crude benches. The walls however are brightly decorated with a combination of colorful Mexican rugs and several of the tapestries that Minerva had put up for sale at Lacey's General Store.

The men turn to greet the new arrivals. Kate came in leaning on Jake's arm. "Your Eminence," she said respectfully. "We have news and need of your help." She then quieted. This was Minerva's place of influence, and it would probably be better to let her do the talking. Minerva is aware that the two Greek/Roman priests are aware of the menace from the undead but is not certain about speaking in front of the Elvan priest. She whispers, "This concerns the monsters." Bishop Costas Papandraus tells her, "You may speak in front of Father Tomas Herrera, one of his parishioners is among the missing."

Minerva spends the next half hour summarizing what has transpired, as well as the news of the other vampire hunters destroying the two monsters at the farmhouse, one of whom was Father Herrera's friend. They explain what happened with Kate and Bishop Papandraus asks to see the shoulder. As they unwrap the clothing they see that the finger marks have eaten through the cloth of her shirt on onto her skin, and they continue to glow with a golden light.

The Bishop has Kate lie down on one of the benches and he casts a spell allowing him to read her physical condition. This takes longer than the comparable spell that he had cast on the pugilist Finnegan two days earlier. He says to her "You baby is safe and unharmed. It took some time for even my clerical magics to detect that as he appears to have a protective barrier of earth-magics around him. You however, are not.

That creature began to drain your life from you. The faith of the Priestess and the magical stones helped to stabilize your condition but not cure it. That is why it still glows, it has been held in check by the Goddess until you could reach me for a more permanent solution. The spell that I must cast will take some time to prepare and you will need to rest afterwards. Perhaps we should relocate to the hotel and get you a room to stay in for the night."

The worry left her eyes after hearing that her baby was unharmed by her foolishness. "I understand," she said after he had finished, "but, my daughter... and Mrs. Fly is coming to stay with us. They will wonder where I am and what's happened. And I was to meet Mr. Blake and give him a tour of the ranch this afternoon. And someone will have to let Meghan and Mollie know that I won't be there to teach in the morning." She looked to her friends and said, "I know you can't all stay. I can take the stage home tomorrow and perhaps you can deliver my messages for me. And don't let Conrad worry overmuch. Is there another way to send a message to Promise City?"

Jake points out that Chester knows they were going to Dos Cabezas and would of course think to tell Ginnie or the other teachers. Minerva says that she could sent Luna to Nanuet with a message. Kate states, "Thank you, Minerva. It would ease my mind. And if someone could send some clothes on the stage tomorrow I would appreciate it." She took a deep breath and sat up. "We'll go to the hotel and make arrangements. If someone could stop by the General store and get me a nightgown that would be nice. Minerva should stay as well, the healing is exhausting."

Minerva composes the note and sends it off with Luna. The Bishop agrees that Minerva should stay as well and Nakomo refuses to leave her. Since Jake doesn't deal poker on Tuesday nights there is no reason for him to head off either, so they get four rooms at the hotel for the night. At around 3:30 P.M. the Bishop has completed his preparations for the spell and in the privacy of the hotel room casts it upon Kate. Both Priestess Minerva and Father Barnes are present to assist if needed but the others are made to leave the room.

Kate watches in awe as the priest manages to physically pull what looks like a glob of gold putty from her shoulder when he then places into a glass jar as the Greek incantation continues. As he does so she feels immediately weaker and if she hadn't been lying down already would have collapsed. She watches as the gold color fades and the putty changes to a liquid, leaving a substance resembling dark oil in the jar which then begins to evaporate simultaneous to her feeling even weaker. When around half of the container's contents have evaporated it changes color to a deep reddish-maroon that lets off a faint glow.

The Bishop's incantation now changes it's tone, becoming more of a fast-paced song. As this happens the remaining fluid rapidly changes color, becoming lighter, until it stops in a shade between white and gold and becoming more solid. The Bishop reaches his hand back into the container and removes the putty. He then places it back on her shoulder and it fades into her body, simultaneous to her feeling stronger again and more like her old self. The incantation now slows and she hears a Latin phrases intermingled with the Greek. The incantation finally ends. Kate feels like her old self again but in desperate need of sleep. Bishop Papandraus also looks to be physically exhausted.

Kate took her first real, deep breath, feeling as if she'd returned to her body from far away. A prayer came to her lips. It was a child's prayer, the only ones she remembered, and with it was remembered a very old feeling. As grateful as she was to Diana, deep down she still suspected her motives. But other motives did not mean there was a lack of love. It was that love that she hadn't felt since a child's soul sang with it that she felt now.

She reached out her hand and fumbled until she found the Bishop's. "Thank you," she said simply. "Thank you." Silence stretched on for a moment. “You should rest yourself, usually I'd be the nurse but I'm afraid I'm not quite up to it yet." She smiled and squeezed his hand. "I am well, but I'd like to sleep now." The Bishop's room is down the hall. He suggests to Minerva that she go and get some rest as well, as she is still reconverting from the ordeal at the cave. Father Barnes heads back to the Town Hall to prepare for the service. This leaves Jake and Nakomo on their own to explore Dos Cabezas.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty-six “Moria Enion‘s Past”, Tuesday June 13th, 1882, 12:00 P.M.*

Chester had told Jake "I better get back to town. Harker and the others need to know we've found the place." He puts his hand on Jake's shoulder. "Hermes grant you safe passage. I'll see you all later." The lawman mounts Lookout and gallops back to Promise City.

Chester arrives back in town at around 3:45 P.M. He heads to the Territorial Offices where he finds Kevin Tomlinson. They then head over to the Promise City Hotel to get Father Harbrace and then to Boston Harker's house at the northwestern end of town where Jonathan Harker is staying. Boston Harker is still at work, giving the men ample privacy to hear what Chester has to say.

At the conclusion of the meeting the hunters borrow Chester's map and agree to head back out there to investigate further. Chester thanks them and then goes to the Marshall's Office to inform Marshall Berg that he is back. Berg reminds Chester that he and Eddie are leaving in the morning for the balloon ride to Mexico, and to be sure to get a good night's sleep. Chester says, "Sure thing, boss. This guy had better be worth the trouble. The Mexicans aren't going to like a couple of gringo lawmen coming into their country." Berg laughs and says, "Somehow I don't think that Eduardo will be mistaken for a gringo."

Chester then heads over to the O'Hara house to let Meghan know that Kate has been delayed and may not be back until some time on Wednesday. She asks, "What happened, Deputy?" Chester replies, "Oh, something came up that she has to take care of in Dos Cabezas. It's nothing to worry about." He gives her a reassuring smile. "Are you going to be OK here?" "Yes, I think so. Thank you for telling me." Chester tips his hat. "You're welcome, miss."

This brings him to supper time, where he goes and collects Clarisse for a relaxing dinner at the Silver Dollar Restaurant. She says, "So, Chet. What have you been up to today? I've missed you." He says, "I've missed you too. All these investigations are taking up so much time. Even with the four of us, it's hard work." She says, “You work too hard Chet. After you're elected Marshall be sure to hire enough deputies so that you will get some time off."

Chester takes her hand in his. "You bet I will. Heck, if I play my cards right I won't even have to go into the office." He smiles slyly. "I don't believe the town council would go for that idea. But we do need a couple more deputies at least." They finish dinner and go out to a field to watch the stars. Later Chester takes Clarisse to her home and he heads for his.

Earlier that day at the school, Emily had watched with surprise as Nakomo and Mrs. Kale had both left school that morning. She smelled an adventure of some kind and it was tempting to follow them out. But Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell would have stopped her anyway, and it was too soon to be making Uncle upset by running off and leaving school. While her mind was wandering Ginnie had stepped into Mrs. Kale's spot and was keeping her group of students going. She watched the younger girl curiously until Mrs. Caudell called her attention back to geography.

The school day ended and Nakomo and Mrs. Kale hadn't returned yet. Emily had tried not to be distracted by her curiosity, but it had been hard. Something was happening and she wanted to know what it was. Uncle Emery had wanted her in school, and she had to admit it wasn't so bad. But Shannon O'Hara and Angela Young weren't that much older and they didn't have to be in school, they were adults. Of course, being an adult came with other things that she was just as happy to leave for now. For now she just wanted to know what was happening.

She ran outside into the bright sunshine, not sure if Uncle was going to come get her again today, but she knew the way back to the boarding house if he was not. Emery Shaw arrives and says, "Hello Emily, I have a surprise for you. Tonight you won't have to stay at The Comstock House, you'll be in your own bed in your own room! I had some of the hands from the ranch in town today to clean and repaint our new house.

We also purchased and had delivered some new furnishings from the furniture maker in town. Most of what the Sherman's left was in good shape, but I thought that you deserved a brand new bedroom set. All that's left is for us to head over to Kelly's Dry Goods to pick out the material for the curtains and drapes."

In a rare moment of absolute seriousness she said, "You're spoiling me something terrible, Uncle. I've never had so many things, never mind just for me. I'm happy just to be here." The saucy smile returned to her face. "But I do like the idea of a room just for me. What color is it? Mrs. Kale and Nakomo left school this morning. Did something happen in town?"

Shaw says, "Oh, they probably had to just go out to her ranch for something. That's part of the Cattleman's Association. I'll have some of the hands drop by and check on their way back to the Lazy-S." They start to head west down Sierra Street and he says, "Right now the walls are just a fresh coat of white, but we can paint whatever color over that you would like. Same with the furniture, it's just bare wood for now but we can stain or paint it whatever shade you wish."

Emily replies, "I never had to choose colors, I don't have any idea what I'll like, although I can't imagine there's that many colors of paint in Promise City to choose from," she laughed. "Guess I'll just have to pick pretty curtains and match the paint to that." She paused for a moment as they continued walking. "I never thought I'd be excited about curtains and paint! I guess I am a girl."

Shaw laughs and says, "Of course you're a girl! And as for spoiling you, my children are all grown, I don't have any grandchildren yet, and unlike my friend Colonel Morand I don't plan to start chasing after saloon-hall girls half my age, so who else do I have to spoil"?" They arrive at the house for her to drop off her school things and look at what the Lazy-S workers have done with the place. She sees that her new bedroom set is made of solid maple wood and consists of a full-sized bed, a new mattress stuffed with a combination of wool, cotton and feathers, two dresses, a night table and a full-length mirror mounted to the back of the door.

They then head over to Kelley's Dry Goods, where Mary Kelley and her schoolmate Ginnie show her what they have in stock for fabric selection. Next he brings her to the opposite side of town, to a house along the southeastern hill around 100 feet east of the Great Western Boarding House. He explains that it is the home of the Enion family, and that Patrick Enion's part-time occupation is painting signs for the businesses in town. He therefore should have a large selection of paints.

They knock and a woman answers the door. She invites them in and says that Patrick hasn't come home from his other job yet. Shaw asks about paints and she produces a color wheel that shows ninety-two different color shades that are possible with the dyes that her husband has available. He asks Emily to pick out what she wants, and he will order a gallon of it to paint her room.

While Emily is looking at it he says to Mrs. Enion, "So Moria, I've heard a rumor that you are seriously considering playing in this poker tournament this weekend. Are you sure that you and Patrick can afford to undertake such a gamble?" She laughs and says, "Certainly I'll be playing, but I'm not planning to use our own money for the entrance fee. One of the gamblers coming owes me a favor from way back and will be paying that for me, he just doesn't know it yet. I'll pay him back after I win."

Shaw laughs and says, "Well, if you play anything like your father did I'd say that will be a good investment on that gambler's part. If there are any side bets being taken I'll be sure to put at least $ 25 on you." She says smiles and says "Yes, but you may want to keep that information to yourself. Most people in town just think of me as a quiet housewife." He replies, "I'm sure they'll think otherwise by Sunday night."

Emily looked up from the paint samples where she had been keeping one ear on the conversation. With a smile more knowing than one would expect to see on a young face she said, "You like the idea of surprising them, don't you? Just as much as the thought of winning." She smiles and replies, "No dear, winning is everything. Surprise is just helpful for getting them to underestimate you." She looks up at Shaw and the petite woman in her mid-twenties says, "You will keep my background secret won't you Emery?"

He replies, "Well, there isn't any reason for me to share it as long as you were truthful about turning over a new leaf. The owners of the Lucky Lady are friends of mine and I would hate to see anything improper to take place during their tournament." She smiles and says, "Emery, you know that since I met Patrick I've stayed on the straight-and-narrow."

He says, "I do, and optimistically hope to see that continue." He turns back to Emily and says, "Have you decided upon a shade dear?" Emily pointed out the light green color she favored, then said, "If we stain the furniture dark, dark brown it will be almost like staying in a tree. Well, maybe not but I'd like to pretend it all the same." He replies, "Very well, Moria, have Patrick mix up a gallon of that. If he wants to earn some extra money he can do the painting as well."

Next they head over to Cole Rixton's furniture shop for her to pick out the specific shade of dye for the furniture and make arrangements for Rixton to come by on Wednesday and Thursday during the day to stain the furniture. They finish at a table at the Promise City Hotel and Restaurant, which is directly across the street from the Comstock House where they had taken most of their meals until now.

While waiting for their food Emery says, "So my dear, what was your impression of Mrs. Enion?" She thought for a minute before answering. "Like a lot of people here, there's much more to her than she shows. I don't think being a quiet housewife will satisfy her for long; just like it wouldn't satisfy me. And I don't think I was wrong when I said the surprise is part of what's fun. She'll break out in some way, probably a good way, but she'll want to be more. I think she told you the truth about being good. I guess she must have been a pretty wild girl for a while."

Shaw says, "That's an understatement. You may recall hearing that during the Civil War and the year following, when my family was staying with yours in Chicago, I was with the Army down south. We were an army of occupation until the surrender and an army of reconstruction afterwards, in both roles more of a police capacity than soldiering. Well, during that time Moria Stone was the youngest person I ever arrested, I believe she was seven at the time. She's the daughter of Michael "Mickey" Stone, a British con man and gambler.

Like a number of Europeans they had the misfortune of visiting down south when hostilities broke out, and due to the blockades on southern ports became stranded there for the duration of the war. Of course, that didn't stop the pair of them from trying to make a living going from state-to-state playing cons where they could. Having a young daughter with him help to make Stone appear more genuine. Anyway, I first ran into them in Texas in '65 and arrested them doing another con the following year in Memphis. He served a short prison stint and she became a Ward of the State.

I didn't see her again until last year when she and her husband Patrick arrived here. She was very surprised that I recognized her after all these years. I believed that she is genuine about wanting to take up an honest life, which is why I was troubled to hear her joining in the tournament. My visit just now was to warn her that I'll be keeping a close eye on her for potential trouble. I don't plan to warn the owners of the Lucky Lady directly, but it might be prudent for some school children to have an informal chat on the playground, as I believe some of your classmates bus tables there on weekends."

Emily states, "So you don't want to hurt her reputation since she's living a different life now, but just in case you want someone's eyes to be open. I suppose I could mention it to Ginnie, but wouldn't she just tell her employers? Well, not if I asked her not to, I guess. I like Mrs. Enion, I hope we're both right. We could have asked Ginnie where Mrs. Kale had gone." Emily laughed. "See how nosy I am? I can't stand to think someone is having an adventure without me."

Shaw laughs and says, "I'm sure that your teacher is fine, she has good friends to look after her, she just leads a very busy life." They finish the main part of the meal and then have a choice of desserts between blueberry pie, cherry pie, or apple strudel. Emily ate the cherry pie slowly, savoring each bit of the rare treat. "I guess I'm having all the adventure I can handle for now, anyway. What do we do tonight, Uncle? I'm sure there's more politics. And... I know maybe it's not as safe as you'd like, but when will it be okay for me to go around by myself. She smiled and added, "I like going 'round with you, but I don't think you want to climb trees."

Shaw becomes serious and says, "Young lady, you are correct, it is not safe. Those people who rode into town on Sunday tossing dynamite were after the candidates and I am a candidate. If you want an opportunity to play in the out-of-doors I can make arrangements for somebody to take you tomorrow after school, but going off alone at night is out of the question."

He sighs and says, "And yes, I will be busy tonight with politics. The final Town Council debate is this evening. I'll give you three choices, you can join me for that, you can spend this evening at the Kelley's helping Mary Kelley, Ginnie Flaherty and Shannon O'Brien finish the costumes for the play, or you can spend the evening in the company of Cornflower Peck. She's a Navaho woman whose husband works at the brickyard behind our house. He's a candidate for Town Council so will be at the debate, but she hasn't been joining him for those. They live around a block east of our house."

She replies, "I'd like to be able to go for a ride tomorrow. It's much easier to be in this town than Chicago, but I'd still like to get in the open space. I guess I'll go to Mrs. Kelley's, but I won't be much help. I'm not a very good sewer. At least I know Ginnie and Shannon though." Following the meal Shaw takes his niece over to the Kelleys, where the three women are working diligently on the costumes. Shaw says he will return for her after the debate is over.

Mary is a stern taskmaster, as they still have a few hours of work ahead of them given that the first dress rehearsal is the next afternoon. Emily is surprised by the quality of the material for the costumes, far better than she would expect for garments to be worn just a few times.

Shannon talks about her new job at the First National Bank of Promise City and how she got it. Mary comments about how she was very resourceful, finding an opportunity and going for it. Ginnie asks, "So you're the only teller at the moment with the other two gone?" Shannon replies, "Yes, Mr. Stevens has been doing a lot himself. He's also had the part-time cleaning and maintenance man Chandler Wells helping out more too. As his last name implies Wells also works for Wells Fargo, as the back-up driver. He is a relative of that company's founders, Henry Wells, who began the company thirty years ago."

Emily listened as she tried to be patient with the stitching. It never seemed to go quite where she wanted it to. She ripped out a couple stitches and tried again. "So you work here and you work at the bank. You must be awfully busy, don't you ever have time just to do what you want to do?" She replies, "I also work part time at the Cochise Boarding House, where I live. What I want to do? I've haven't thought about that much lately. My hobby is painting but I no longer have any equipment for that. I suppose that I should start putting aside some money to see about purchasing some paints, brushes and canvases."

Emily’s states, "When you're getting started taking care of yourself I guess there's not a lot of time for hobbies. It's so strange to be here with Uncle Emery and have so much time to myself. At home I always helped Ma with my sisters and brothers and helped keep the house up beside going to school. But I always got to work in my garden. Working so much probably lets you feel nice and independent."

She replies, "It does, especially the bank job. I enjoy my other two jobs too but neither of them pay very well. I've made sure that Mr. Stevens pays me at least as well as he did Mr. Snavely. I'm so glad I had gotten my math tutor at Belfast University to write me that letter of recommendation, and that I had been smart enough to make sure he left it undated. I was actually only eight to ten when I studied with that man, I'm sure Mr. Stevens assumed that my instruction from that Professor was more recent."

Emily laughed. "I wonder what the Professor would think if he saw you now. He must have realized how clever you were when he wrote the letter. Do you both like living here?" she asked. Ginnie indicates that she does. Shannon says, "I do as well, there is great opportunity here. Mother enjoys her job as a teacher, never having thought it possible to have a job that pays as well as that which also allows her to bring six of her children with her. I like it here too, although I'm finding the attentions from some of the other boarders at the Cochise Boarding House are becoming tiresome."

Mary Kelley looks concerned and asks "Which ones?" Shannon replies, "Oh, some of them, like Billy Glass, Rolf Larsen and Governor Pike have been complete gentlemen. But others, like Mike Moore, Porter Norris and Tony Lucky leer at me and throw innuendo into their every comment. Uncle Shamus and my brother Patrick makes sure that I am adequately protected, and I'm not without my own resources either, but those men still make me nervous."

Emily looked at Shannon sympathetically. "The last couple years in Chicago some of the boys started getting like that. I'm glad to be away from that. No one's bothered me at the Comstock House, although I suppose you wouldn't want to move away from your brother and uncle. And maybe it's just Uncle being there that keeps them gentlemen. When boys got bothersome with me I usually just smacked them, but I guess you can't really do that."

Shannon says, "Actually, I'm thinking about the Comstock House. The other tenants there all work for Elton Hubbard's Silverbell Mining, and Hubbard's clerk Earl Hogan lives there too and makes sure the men are all on their best behavior. Patrick and Uncle Shamus both work for Silverbell too. When Shamus first came here there were no vacancies, which is why he went to the Cochise instead. Maybe I should let them know the problems I've been having and see if they would consider moving."

Emily states, "Uncle and I just moved out today. He bought Mr. Sherman's house and we're going to stay there starting tonight. So that's two rooms available at least. Mrs. Russell's awful nice, although I think she's a bit nosy," Emily laughed. "That's not quite right. Curious if things are going good for you is closer. I'm kinda sorry to leave, I like her. So what resources of your own do you have to keep those men away?"

She smiles and says, "My father taught me how to defend myself, more than that in fact, he taught me the proper way to fight, using the Marquees of Queensbury Rules of '67, which superseded the London Prize Ring Rules that he fought under as a boy. I've been very tempted to show up at the amateur boxing over at the Palace some Saturday night and knock somebody down for a ten-count. But I'm out of practice though and some of the fighters are out-of-my-league, so that wouldn't be without its own risk. Plus I'm certain that Mother, Uncle and older brother would never approve. Plus the town might get suspicious if I tried, given how many people were snookered out of bets on my kid sisters during the horserace at the Festival."

"It's hardly their fault if adults underestimated them because they're young. Horses go faster with lighter riders. But I know what you mean." Emily was quiet for a second. "Maybe you could teach me a little of that fighting? Uncle's a candidate, and he said earlier that puts us at risk. I knew that anyway, but it would be good to know how to defend myself a little. And of course I'm half-elf. That's two strikes against me."

Mary Kelley interjects, "Don't underestimate yourself Miss. Emily, one thing that this election is trying to establish is that race doesn't matter, people are people. And your talking here to a trio of Irish women, we've each experienced prejudices as well. I'm third generation American and have all but lost the accent, but my husband Kevin came over here directly from County Cork just a decade back. Back east he kept running into the 'No Irish Need Apply' signs, which is why we headed west."

Emily answers, "That's one of the reasons Uncle invited me to come here too, although I didn't have too many problems in Chicago. Most people in my neighborhood remember my Pa and left me alone. There's things I'm good at and things I'm not so good at," Emily said, holding up the sewing she was trying hard at. "I like being part elf, but just because some people here are trying to change things doesn't mean everyone here agrees. It's those people I'd like to be able to give a bloody nose if I have to."

Shannon says, "Well, you and your Uncle now have your own house, so I suppose that Patrick and I could drop by some time and give you some pointers on self-defense in the privacy of your own home without anybody having to know what we are up to."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty-seven, “Dos Cabezas”, Tuesday June 13th, 1882, 4:00 P.M. *

Leaving the women back at the hotel, Jake and Nakomo headed off on their own to explore the town of Dos Cabezas. Jake looks at Nakomo who is looking at Jake expectantly.  "Yes, well, I suppose you should come with me."  Jake looks up and down the street and sighs.  He moves towards the two cantinas.  He quickly judges which one might offer better food and they enter that one.   

Nakomo walks a pace behind Jake and watches how he saunters through the dusty, dung covered streets of the town as though he owns it. By the time they step through the swinging doors of the saloon the lanky young Indian has adopted Jakes confident swagger and is mimicking his easy demeanor. His gaze sweeps covertly around the room in search of possible trouble as he follows Jake to a table at the rear of the room. 

 When Jake pulls up a chair keeping his back to the wall, Nakomo follows suit. He casually leans the chair back on it's two hind legs and crossing his legs at the ankles strikes a pose of relaxed boredom. Jake makes note of which cantina might give him the opportunity of an interesting poker game later. To the bartender Jake says, "Hola, mi amigo!  A double whiskey for me and whatever the boy wants."   

Jake selects a seat with his back to the wall and a good view of the place, being in an unfamiliar location old habits return.  "I wouldn't mind one of those as well." The boy says, pointing to the glass of amber liquid making it's way to Jake's lips. I used to drink Pakesso's and Naumkeag's after they'd pass out. Took the sting out of the bruises." He said off-handedly.   "But I suppose Miss Minerva wouldn't approve. She does not yet fully see me for the man that I am."   He smiles conspiritually and sighs as though he his sharing a great truth that only men are privy to. "It's not easy living under a woman's roof." 

Jake hides a smirk from the boy and indicates to the bartender to bring what Jake is drinking to Nakomo. Jake says, "It is the truth, it is not easy living under anyone's roof, worse if it is a woman.  Minerva is a head strong woman, I would be careful not to cross her.  If you ask me, what she does not know cannot bother her." 

The boy says, "I wouldn't want to do anything that would make her mad, but if you think that it's o.k. then... thanks," he reaches for the offered glass, takes a large gulp and sits quietly savoring the familiar feeling of the fiery liquid as it slides down his throat and begins to melt the icy ball of fear that had lodged itself in his stomach when the vampire grabbed Mrs. Kale. 

Speaking more to himself than to Nakomo Jake rants quietly, "That could have gone better.  All that trouble and we did not destroy the coffins.  It may be that the goddesses arrow destroyed the one, but I am not confident that the other two were done in by the dynamite.  Those blasted creatures are tough to eliminate.  If someone does not destroy their coffins before they can reform we will have to do that all over again.  Just my luck too if Tomlinson and Harker come to clean up after us and get what valuables that may be lying about."  He has a sip of the whiskey before he finishes with, "Blast.  Katherine had better come out of this well enough." 

While Jake is speaking he scans the cantina and its occupants, learning what he can.  After a time they order some food, Jake chats with the server in his charming way and attempts to get the best food they have available. He is able to quickly ascertain that a small community has been located here for centuries, founded by a group of the Mexican elves and half-elves who had escaped from the Spanish Conquistador Coronado.   They've lived mostly as sheep and goat farmers with a small number of crops.   It's only during the past five years since silver was discovered in Tombstone that several dozen human and dwarven prospectors have moved in, adding to the local economy. 

He also finds out that none of the local mines have been very successful, that it is only the local Morand-Seawell mine that any ore of any quantity was recently found and that one they are only starting to draw ore from.   But it looks like it will be a successful one, and the town has already started to grow as a result, with the population shifting from approximately 200 to nearly 300 in just two months. The Morand-Seawell Mining Company has gone to great lengths to become good neighbors, hiring on the locals as workers with agreements for profit-sharing.   Arrangements such as that are almost unheard of, and even rarer to have humans extend such an offer to those of other races. 

After learning all about the history and economics of Dos Cabezas, he gets down to more important matters of drinking, asking after a poker game and keeping his eye open for attractive ladies. Jake is able to find three wood elves named Paco Ramiro, Damian Flores and Marco Ruiz who are willing to play a hand at poker.  They are soon joined by Henry Pleasants and Father Silas Oraibi Barnes, both of whom are happy to play as well. As the night passes, Jake orders young Nakomo a whiskey whenever the boy's glass is empty.  Time passes quickly and Jake's game breaks up.   

Once the whiskey had begun to work its magic Nakomo became more animated. “I really like Miss Minerva. I wouldn't do anything to cross her and not just cause she's stubborn and bullheaded.  Its not that I'm afraid of her. I'm not afraid of anyone but She's done a lot for me, getting me out of jail and taking me in and all and I'm real grateful to her for all that." He takes another, much smaller sip and continues.  "and she’s really smart and brave too, but still, she is a woman and can't be expected to understand what it means to be a man. After all, what a man does on his own time is his own business. Right Mr. Jake?" he says raising his glass again. 

Nakomo spends the evening sipping his drink, and watching Jake watch the eyes of the other card players. He is mindful not to drink enough to get sloppy, but enough that he feels that Jake will see him as a man. Jake states, "Come, Nakomo, time to get some rest.  There does not appear to be much else to do in this town at night." When the evening ends Nakomo, still imitating Jake, swaggers back to the hotel to check on Minerva and get some rest. "G'night Mr. Jake. Thanks." 


On Wednesday June 14th, 1882, Kate wakened after the sun had slipped below the horizon.  She was still very tired, but her body was demanding a few things before it would let her rest.  There was a tray next to her bed holding some bits of fruit, cheese, and bread.   She gratefully ate the food that had been left, and after stretching her legs a bit and taking care of a few other little things she crawled back into the bed and went back to sleep. 

9:30 A.M. Jake Cook, Minerva Florencia and Nakomo are sitting down in the Dos Cabezas Restaurant for a breakfast of fried eggs, goats milk pancakes, hashed-brown potatoes and sausages. They are soon joined by Katherine Kale who is helped to the table by Bishop Costas Papandraus.   The Greek priest tells them, “She is capable of getting around on her own but I insisted on helping.   She is still a little weak.    The Bishop mentions that the Morand-Cartage Stagecoach will be stopping here in town on its way back to Promise City from Wilcox some time between 1:00 and 1:30 P.M. if they want to take that back rather than individual riding. 

They are almost finished the meal when a trio of men enter who they recognize as the team of vampire hunters comprised of  Kevin Tomlinson, Jonathan Harker and Father John Harbrace.   The men’s clothing are a bit disheveled and Harker has ripped pants and is walking with a limp but they otherwise look to be healthy.    The men notice the others and slide a second table over adjacent to it.   Tomlinson then places a candle in the center followed by a sprinkling of powder and a Latin incantation to establish a Privacy Spell. 

"Good morning gentlemen, I take it," Jake briefly points to the candle, "that you have news?" Harbrace says "Indeed we do."    Harker begins by saying, “Two more of those monstrosities are now gone, including the large one who you tossed the dynamite at Mr. Cook.  He was the same one we fought in Wilcox, Mortimer Turner’s companion.   But we were not able to find Mr. Turner and neither of the slain vampires were forthcoming with information prior to their demise.” 

Kate asks, "Did you find coffins in the mine anywhere?  We were concerned they would just retreat and reform later." Tomlinson says, "They would not have needed coffins.  The purpose of the coffin is to transport the dirt from their home when they became vampires, which a vampire must rest upon.  Coffins work well for vampires as the dirt transport containers since they shield all sunlight and also are not uncommon to be transported by train or ship.   But if these prospectors were in the homes already from when they were sired they could have just slept right there." 

Jake shakes his head.  "That is all too blasted confusing for me.  So which ones are destroyed?  Did the goddesses arrow do the job?" Harbrace says, "I used an arrow on the dwarf, Harker and Tomlinson worked together to stake the tall human." Kate says, "Nakomo used an arrow on one yesterday, Minerva said it was impressive.  I wasn't aware of anything at the time. There was a dwarf there as well?  My understanding was there was Jobin, who Nakomo killed.  A man we've seen as Mr. Messier who we know uses magic, and a large man who was doing the mining." 

Tomlinson adds, “The second vampire who we dispatched was the dwarven miner who went by the name Erik Sharpaxe.   They were both in a chamber behind what appeared to be a blocked off former mine entrance, but was in reality just another illusion.   We assaulted it three hours ago.  I regret to inform you that Mr. M. Paul Messier escaped and he is apparently as human as we are, as he fled the cave on horseback after the sun had already risen.”   

Harbrace says, Yeah, that took us totally by surprise.  With only limited manpower we left that exit unguarded, thinking them all to be vampires so the sun alone would have not allowed that as an avenue of escape.  Unfortunately by the time we finished with his two companions he was long gone, and his trail had been obscured by magic.” 

Kate states, "I'm not sure that's so unfortunate.  It's hard to get information from a vampire; there's a tendency to have to kill them before you can get anything out of them.  The magic is a barrier, of course, but one we might be able to do more about. The trick is to get hold of the man." Jake describes what he saw.  "Not only was Messier relaxing while the large vampire did all the work, he survived the dynamite I threw in there.  I assumed that he was a controlling vampire.  Why else would the other willingly work for him?" 

"This is why," Tomlinson says as he reaches his hand across the table and drops a pile of crushed rock with a grey metal mixed in. Very lovely."  Jake says with a touch of annoyance.  "Do you mind explaining to those who have not spent a lifetime becoming experts in this matter?" Tomlinson says "It is called Wolfram, also known by the name Tungsten.  It is the most valuable and highly sought metal in the world.  It is used by Wizards to create magical rings and wands.   It has the highest melting point of any known metal and works as a perfect conduit for electricity to travel, which is a component property to a large variety of wizard magics." 

Harbrace says, "I've worked as a prospector myself for the last seven years.   This metal is one of the rarest ones you'll ever find.  They located this on the lowest level of the Beatrice mine and were trying to extract it."  Harker adds, "Vampires have much greater strength than humans, that is why the large one was doing much of the physical work, with Messier having used magic to transform the dirt into mud for easier sifting." Jake asks, "Why would a vampire care about that?  I can see Messier's interest, but not a vampires." 

Tomlinson says, "Wealth is a means to an end, it is important to both the living and the undead.   Why steal what you can buy.   And we don't yet know what the connection is between these vampires, cowboys and wizards.   Let's try to figure out what we do know, maybe brainstorming will help." Kate states, "It looks like Niles made at least one valuable investment." 

Kate turned to Jake and said, "We've seen evidence that the Vampires are mixed up with the Cowboy gang, at least we suspect it.  And they've been using magic.  And money is money, alive or undead it's still good to have." Her inability to openly acknowledge her own knowledge and resources was getting more and more bothersome.  She looked at the Bishop and Father Harbrace, trying to gauge what their reactions might be.  She didn't plan to tell them, but it was looking more like she was going to have to tell someone if she wanted to help. 

Kate states, "Remember Chester saying something about a note?  Buckley was the man who killed Marshall Hollister, according to the note-writer.  And the man who arranged that is now running for office.  Could be Fisk, although the killing so close to his house is sloppy, not like him. We know that Buckley's and Thayer's men were working together, they threatened Chester and Mr. Berg together. It's possible Palmer and Messier are the same person." 

Tomlinson says, "I've been focused primarily on the vampires.   We know that there were originally four of them who had been sired by Colin Turner.  Mortimer Turner and his friend were left in Wilcox while Philemon Grove and Dooley Wilson were in Promise City, each pair with a casket of the other pair.    Wilson and Grove were dispatched and there is no evidence that they drained anybody to death until Deputy Sheriff Hunter, who we have made sure will not rise.   

Turner and his friend fled Wilcox after we destroyed their caskets and came to Promise City.   It appears that Jobin and Sharpaxe were their first victims, which makes sense as their mines only had one or two people in them, so would have been easy targets.   The Messier connection is also unclear, although I believe that he and Palmer are two different people, perhaps a student and his teacher although it is uncertain which is in what role.   We do know that Palmer is also a sharpshooter, as he finished second in the rifle competition during the festival.  That was during the day, so he wasn't a vampire, at least at that time. The vampires next fed on Saturday night on the two victims from this town, Dos Cabezas, who they left in the farmhouse to rise yesterday although we prevented that from occurring.   

On Sunday night they attacked the Cunningham mine, which consisted of owner Raymond Cunningham, his son and three workers.  One worker was a human named Joseph Simak and the other two were orges named Socrates and Copernicus.   They drained and killed both Simak and Socrates, who will rise tonight unless we find them first.    The Cunningham boy was left has a meal for those at the farmhouse, we can probably assume that a similar fate awaits one or both of the remaining two missing miners. So as far as we know, of the actual six vampires created to date, five are now deceased, with only Mortimer Turner still in the area, although he will have new allies by this evening." "What in Hades do we do with all that?"  Jake shakes his head.   

Kate says, "So if we can discover where they are before tonight, we might be able to catch them all together. How far could the vampires have gotten away from the farmhouse before the sun rose?  What are the good places for a vampire to hole up in the area?" Jake interjects, "You say you have checked all the caves and abandoned farms.  Does that only leave the Sharpaxe mine?" 

Harker says, "The Sharpaxe Mine will be where we go next, beyond that we're not sure."    Harbrace says, "We decide to come here first for a good meal and a few hours rest before heading out again." Anger simmers in Minerva's eyes,  her words drip with sarcasm. "It was thoughtful of you gentlemen to take the time to fill us in, in between grabbing a good meal and getting some rest." 

Tomlinson says, "Ma'am, we've spent the better part of this last week doing nothing but hunting these monsters.  We just now dispatched two of them, during which Jonathan here was almost killed.  Father Harbrace used up every spell he had make him functional again.   So yes, we are going to take a short break so that we'll be back up to fighting strength for our next hunt." Minerva states, “Si, That is my point. Running off on your own will only get you killed, or worse. We are stronger together.” 

Jake asks, "So if Turner or the Ogres are in the Sharpaxe mine, then they need coffins there?" Harker answers, "Turner would need a coffin anywhere in the area.   The others would anywhere except for back in the Cunningham mine, but we checked that out two days ago and there was no evidence that anybody had been back there." Jake states, "Fine.  I will go with you then if you want me.  I am not worth a damn trying to drive a stick in one of those things black hearts, but I can hit them other ways and then look for their boxes." 

Minerva turns to Jake. "You will go with them if they want you?!"  Is everyone here gone loco? These are vampires we are dealing with. vampires with a capital V! She turns on Harbrace and Tomlinson. "We must work together! You can not just continue to run off wily nilly  and fill us in when it suits you. All of our talents are required. The Goddess made it clear that we must work together to destroy this evil!" 

Kate turned to Minerva and said, "I understand your frustration, our groups haven't been the best at keeping each other informed.  But I also know that working together doesn't always mean doing everything together. For example, I'm fairly certain the Bishop will object very strongly if I should suggest coming with you this afternoon." Bishop Costas replies, "Actually no, as I will be accompanying you as well.  Those monsters could be anywhere in this area and have reached this town before.   I consider you safer with me than not with me.   We should be able to keep you safe this time." Kate looked at the Bishop, surprised.  "I hope so.  I don't want to go through this again.  I'd best get plenty of breakfast then."  And figure out how to help without exposing myself. 

Bishop Costas says, "Gentlemen, I know of a spell that will enable each of you to get the equivalent of eight-hours rest in just one-hour.   I can go and pray for three of them while you eat and when I return cast them upon you.   We could all leave an hour after that to check out these caverns." "Fine.  I have a couple of things to do.  I will meet you at the horses." Minerva states, "I understand that it does not mean doing everything together, but as you said we are not doing our best to keep one another informed and I do not like being kept in the dark. The dark is a dangerous place to be right now." 

Jake makes his way to Seawell's place and attempts to purchase a lantern and a half dozen sticks of dynamite and fuse.  Afterwards he gathers up his gear and makes his horse ready.  He wastes time by throwing his hunting knife into a make shift target. Nakomo, having learned that it is best to stay out of the Priestess way when her temper is up, wordlessly follows her back to the hotel to gather up their weapons and supplies.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter One-hundred-forty-eight, “The Informant“, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 7:45 A.M. 

Emery Shaw walked his niece Emily to school and then headed off to meet with some of his party’s candidates to discuss some candidate changes that had been announced the previous night before the debate.    The class begins with Mollie Caudell saying that Mrs. Kale is currently detained on an errand in the neighboring town of Dos Cabezas so will not be with them this morning.   Emily notes that Nakomo is also still absent.    Meghan O’Hara introduces the class to their new classmates, Matthew Santos, whose family has just moved into the area from Houston, Texas.   She sees that the boy is a handsome young man who is the human equivalent of twelve or thirteen. 

Approximately one-and-one-quarter miles to the southwest Nanuet is meeting the Jadito, a Yavapai Tribal Elder, on the top of a hill.  The hill overlooks the ranch that Nanuet owns with Katherine Kale, Sonoma and Flint to the east as well as a ranch owned by the Perez family to the west.    Jadito had lived in this area many centuries before and this hill is his favorite place to go for meditation.    This is third consecutive day that the two Indians have met at this location. 

Back in Promise City, Deputies Eduardo Rodriguez and Chester Martin accompany Hans Schmidt, Hank Hill and Father Thomas Valdez a short distance from town where the Zeppelin dirigible owned by Arcade’s Gang is waiting to transport them sixty miles south.     Hank is the Gang member in charge of the vehicle while Hans is the pilot.   Hank assures Chester that they’ll be back before the 7:00 P.M. Town Marshall debate that they will both be participating in.   Father Valdez is coming along since the person who the deputies are seeking is his second cousin, so the priest’s presence might help gaining the man’s cooperation. 

As they walk to the airship, Chester says to Hank,  "Me and the Marshall really appreciate this, Hank. This will save us a load of time over us riding to Mexico. Hopefully this elf can help us figure out who killed Buckley." They reach the airship and enter.   Four of the five have ridden on it before but Thomas Valdez is apprehensive and takes some convincing before he boards.   

The craft takes to the air, flying a low wide circle around the mountains so as not to be visible in town.   They continue due south, staying clear of the town of Webb, before changing to a southwesterly direction.   It only takes another forty-five minutes until they pass above the road that runs between the towns of Tombstone and Bisbee.   In the distance they can see the northernmost structures of Bisbee.   They go a few miles further, seeing the mountain ahead of them where the successful Queen Mine has been flourishing.    They then land on the far side of that mountain. 

Hans Schmidt is looking at his maps and points to the south.   "Around a mile, just over those hills, is the town of Naco, Arizona Territory, United States.   Just beyond it is the border, and the town of Naco, Sonora, Mexico."   "That's where we will find the Priest's cousin," Eddie says.     They leave Hans to watch the balloon, giving him a set of flares to send up if there is any trouble with Hank adding, "And don't hesitate to take to the air.  We don't want the Mexican Government getting their hands on this." The four men then head off south. 

Chester asks, "If he takes off, then what do we do? I don't like the idea of walking home. Anyway, let's get going. See you late, Hans." As they walk, he says, "Father, how well do you know your cousin?" Thomas Valdez replies, "Federico Valdez Luca has always been a loner.   He spent most of his life catching and training wild horses, which he would sell to the other wood elves and half-elves of the area.   After the Bar-W, Circle-R and Lazy-S ranches popped up around where he lived he sold to them.   In time though the number of wild mustangs declined due to the fences, corrals and ranches, so he basically just does that part time.  I'm not sure exactly what he does the rest of the time, odd jobs from what I hear." 

Chester nods. "I wonder why he sent us that note. It doesn't sound like he'd be the kind of guy who'd do something like that. Let's hope he won't shoot first, talk later." "We'll have to ask him," is Valdez's reply. They reach the first Naco, which consists of six streets and around forty buildings.   The population is a mix of human, wood elves and half-elves.   As they walk down the Main Street people stop and stare, with nobody approaching.    They pass by a stone building with iron bars on the window, apparently the town jail.   A mean-looking dwarf wearing a lawman's badge stands in the doorway and says with a southern accent, "Keep going y'all, we don't want no trouble in this here town." 

Chester feels a little self-conscious being stared at. He says to the dwarf, "You won't get any from us, Sheriff. We're just looking for the father's cousin. Do you know a Federico Luca?" The Dwarf says, "I don't know his name, but an elf rode through last week.   He was all battered and bruised, kept going on to our sister town across the border." Chester tips his hat. "Thank you kindly. We'll be out of your hair shortly." 

They continue on seeing a small steam marking the border with a crude wooden bridge.   They cross and head on to a community comprised of nearly one-hundred adobe structures set about in no real since or order or organization.   They approach what appears to be a farmer's market in the center of town, where seventy-to-eight wood elven women are bartering with the two-dozen or so merchants who are at tables or pushcarts beneath makeshift tarps. Chester says, "OK, let's split into pairs. We'll look less suspicious that way. I can't speak Elvish or Spanish. So Father Valdez, would you come with me? Eddie, you stick with Hank." 

Chester and Valdez walk up to one of the shopkeepers. "Afternoon. Do you know a Federico Luca? The padre here is a cousin of his and he's trying to find him." The people are a bit suspitious until they see Valdez's holy symbols with representations of deities worshipped in Mexico.   They speak to him in Spanish.    Thomas says, "She knows where he is and will take us there." 

They get Eddie and Hank and the four follow the women to a medium-sized adobe building.    Valdez tells the others to wait outside and heads in with the woman.   They hears Spanish inside and then Thomas comes out and says, "He's there.   Wyatt Earp beat the crap out of him last week, that's why he ran.   He says he thought he could watch his back against one danger but two from opposite sides was too much for him.  He's willing to talk to us, but only if we promise that we won't try to take him back with us." 

Chester consults with Eddie. "I don't have a problem with that. Do you? Far as I can tell, he wrote us a note, that's all." Eddie agrees. "If we do find out that he's involved, we can always come back here." They rejoin the others. Chester says, "Eddie and I are OK with not bringing him back. Can we come inside?" They go inside.   The wood elf who they came to see is sitting in a chair.  His left arm is in a splint, his lip is split, his face and arms show bruises, he has two black eyes and is missing three teeth.   He gestures to the bed in the room for the others to have a seat. 
"You won't try to bring me back?"   he asks. 

Chester says, "Mr. Luca, you know who we are. We're not here to bring you back to the US. We just want some answers. Wyatt Earp did this to you? Do you know why?" Luca says "He wanted information about Buckley's killer, I wouldn't tell him.   I told him I didn't know but somehow he knew I was lying.  Kept beating me.  Told me he'd be back, so I took off, made sure I wasn't going to be there when he returned.   Earp won't cross the boarder into Mexico, he'd stick out like a sore thumb and the locals would overpower him and bring him back for the reward money." 

Chester says, "That's good for you then. Is that why you wrote that note? What will it take for you to tell us about Buckley's murder?" He replies, "I wrote the note because Berg deserved to know.   I wouldn't tell Earp because I figured keeping my mouth shut was the only thing to keep me alive." Chester asks, "Who's this other killer you wrote about in your note? Is he a candidate, too? Who killed Buckley? Was it Hamilton Fisk? Evan Adair?" 

Luca says, "You really don't have a clue do you?   It ain't either of those guys.  Buckley's Crazy-8 has always done whatever dirty work was needed for the King family.  That kept them squeaky clean, untouchable by the law, but Ashley messed up.  He lost his temper last year and killed his wife himself.   So he paid off Marshal Bret Hollister to rule it a suicide, then had Buckley take care of that loose end for him, since dead men tell no tales. 

When Ashley decided to run for Marshall old Buckley decided to blackmail him, threatened to tell either Berg or that halfling reporter.    And Buckley figured Fisk would be able to protect him from King until the payoff, but it didn't work out that way did it?  Ashley still managed to get him in broad daylight just a stone's throw from town.   King doesn't know that I know though.  It wouldn't have been smart for me to start shooting off my mouth to the law and make myself his next victim.  Plus I've worked for Buckley so I'm not exactly clean myself.  I haven't done any killings but I've helped him get horses and cattle before.  So I figured leaving the note would do the trick.   

But the Marshal who first figured out who the note came from me was former Marshal Earp, so he came after me for the details.   I heard what Earp did last March to Indian Charlie up in Tombstone, after he got all the info from the guy Earp killed Charlie.  No way was I going to talk, I knew he wouldn't kill me as long as the information was in my head." Chester shakes his head. "Ashley King. Hades. With the power his family has, we'd need iron-clad proof to catch him. Do you know how Ashley killed Buckley like that? If it was magic, then we have something to hang him with." 

Luca says, "No, from what I heard he did it the good old fashioned way, a knife across the throat. Quick, efficient, and if you do it from behind you don't get any blood splatter on you." "As for evidence, one thing you might be able to get King for is rustling.  Up until the blackmail threat against him he had hired Buckley and his Crazy-8 ranch boys to steal some horses for him.  A few of the boys who worked for both Buckley and Thayer were doing that, scouting out a few ranches that looked like easy marks.   You might get one of those guys to talk." 

Chester states, "OK, Luca. We'll see what we can wrangle up. Considering what happened the first time I went out to the Crazy-8, none of them will be happy to see me. But I don't really care. If they can lead us to Ashley, then good. What are you getting out of this?" Luca says, "Justice Sir.  I considered Buckley a friend, he did not deserve to die like that.  I would not want him to become the Marshall of that town, it would not be safe for the other elves of the community, including my cousin Thomas," as he gestures to Father Valdez. 

Chester considers that for a moment. "That works for me. Something tells me you won't testify in court, right? I hope then that these horse  rustlers will be easier to convince." Luca replies to Chester, "Well, good luck.  If you need me again for anything I'll probably still be here in Naco.   But make sure that you keep that quiet, I don't want Earp or King trying to come after me.   I don't think either of them will, but you can't be too careful."   Chester shakes the elf's hand. "Thanks. We didn't hear any of this from you.    You've been a big help. If we need you, we'll be back. Get better." Before they leave Valdez cast some healing spells onto his cousin to improve his physical condition. 

Chester says, "I guess we're done here. Take care of yourself, Mr. Luca." Chester leads the others back to the zeppelin. They make their way through both Naco towns.  In the one on the American side people appear even more apprehensive than before.   They notice that the Jail looks to be locked up tight, with the dwarven Marshal nowhere around.     

As so as they reach the top of the hill they see that the airship is no longer there.   At the base of the hill over near where it had been parked they see a quartet of men and a hearse wagon.    One is the dwarven Marshal, two are humans who also appear to be wearing badges, the fourth has on dark clothing and looks to probably be the undertaker.   Between the four of them lying on the ground is a human body. 

Chester hurries toward the men. He says to no one in particular, "I knew this was going too well." When he gets near the group, he calls out, "What's going here? We were supposed to meet someone." Chester tries to see if he can recognize the body. "Who exactly are you people?" the Marshall asked.    Thomas Valdez speaks up first, showing his holy symbols and says, "I am a priest of the gods worshipped in this region and these three are lawmen."  Eddie shows his badge, followed by Chester.   Valdez points to the two and says, "They are both Deputy Marshals in Promise City and Mr. Hill", gesturing to Hank, "Plans to be the next Town Marshal of Promise City.  We are investigating the murder of our former Marshal, Bret Hollister." 

Seeing that he is talking to fellow lawmen the Dwarf introduces himself as Naco Town Marshal Blackrock, and the two humans nearest him as Deputies Kornbluth and Nelson.    He then says, "We heard shooting and saw a bright light, this man was lying here dead.   He's a Frenchman who has been in Naco for a few days and the nearby town of Bisbee before that."    Hank asks, "Did he have anything on him?" Marshal Blackrock takes a few things out of his pocket says, "This wallet, looks to have mostly French Money plus this small book and a metal stick."   Valdez asks to examine them, saying that he can read French.   

He looks at them and says, "The inscription on the book says it is a gift to a Major LaSalle.   This book may contain magic spells and the stick is definitely magical in nature too.   This man was a wizard, that light you saw would have been a spell he was casting."  Blackrock says, "Well, he wasn't alone, somebody shot him and it looks like it was done with a revolver and not a rifle, so from short range." 

Hank Hill says, "This is probably an army matter.  They've had problems recently with French military incursions over the Mexican border in Texas and New Mexico.   You should get some folks down here from Fort Huachuca as soon as possible and turn those items over to them."     Blackrock says, "I'll do that."  He turns to the undertaker and says, "Cover the body over but leave it here until the soldiers arrive."  He turns to one of his deputies and says, "Joe, ride up there as quick as you can."   

He then turns back to the others and says, "Who did you say you were meeting here?"    Eduardo says, "Just our ride back to Bisbee, he was to meet us here right about now but would have stayed away though if he saw there was any trouble.   We need to get back there right away."   Blackrock turns to his other Deputy and says, "Roy, go get a buckboard and give these men a ride over to Bisbee."  That man does too. 

Once they are alone he asks Hank, "You know anything more about this wizard guy?"   Hank says, "No sir, just that the French have been guests of the Mexicans.   Best to leave it to our Army to sort out."    Blackrock then asks "And specifically what was it you folks were doing across the border in the other Naco?" Valdez says, "We were visiting my cousin. I hadn't seen him in a while, and I heard he was in the area. So my companions and I went out to see him. Mexico can be dangerous for the unprepared, so I asked the deputies to come with me." 

Chester adds, "We were just coming back when we saw you here. Do you think it was bandits, Sheriff? And why would a French major be out here by himself?" Blackrock replies, "He may not have been by himself, he had two other guys with him in town although he looked to be the leader.   We don't know where those other two are right now." 

Chester says, "If this guy was a wizard, then the others might be too. They can become invisible for a time, so you need to be careful, in case they were here to stir up trouble for you." He says to Hank, "Is Hans coming back here, or will he go back to Promise City? I wonder if the major here saw our ride and went to capture it." Valdez notices Marshal Blackrock taking a renewed interest in this situation upon hearing Chester's question.  The dwarf says, "Maybe you should all come back to town with me for more questions about this."   

Valdez says, "That really isn't necessary, our ride wasn't supposed to be here until now, so I doubt he would have seen what happened."   Blackrock says, "I'm not so sure, your Deputy here seems to think he might have had something to do with this shooting.  We should probably discuss this further." Chester says to the others, "We might as well get this over with now. Lead on Sheriff. I don't know what information we can give you. We've been in Mexico." Blackstone looks at Chester and says, "Fine, then tell me more about this man who was going to be giving you a ride and why you think he might have been involved with this killing." 

Chester looks at Hank, who shrugs. He says, "Our friend is a pilot. He flies an airship belonging to Mr. Hill here. Hans was parked here while he waited for us to come back from Naco. He's from the German Empire which doesn't have such a good relationship with France. My guess is that the French would like to get their hands on an airship so they can start building their own for the army." 

Hank Hill says, "The Army knows about the airship.  We're now working with the original manufacturer to produce more under contract with the United States Military.    Marshal Blackstone, we honestly don't know what happened here.  You need Fort Huachuca for that, in fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they take over this investigation. And we're telling the truth when we say we have to get back to Promise City as soon as we can.  Without the airship that means trying to catch a stagecoach from Bisbee." 

They see that the Deputy with the buckboard is on his way back.   Marshall Blackstone says "Okay, you guys better get going.   I'm going to need my deputy here, just leave the buckboard with the folks at Wells Fargo, we'll collect it later." Chester and the others shake Blackstone's hand. "Thanks, Marshall. We'll tell them we got it from you. Good luck with your case. Just keep an eye out for the French guys. They might want to cause trouble." The group boards the wagon. 

Due to a combination of the rocky terrain it takes almost two hours for Chester, Hank, Thomas and Eduardo to reach Bisbee.   They arrive at the Wells Fargo office shortly before noon and approach the office manager Jack Loughridge, a tall man in fairly worn cotton and wool clothing with a red bow tie that looks out-of-place with the remainder of his attire. Chester says, "Morning, sir. Marshal Blackstone in Naco let us borrow his buckboard here and he said we can leave it here. He'll send someone to pick it up later. Is that OK? And by the way, when is the next stage to Promise City? We'd like to get tickets to the next one out of town." He says, "It left a few hours ago, the next one North won't be until tomorrow morning." Hank says to Chester, “That won’t exactly get us to tonight’s debate will it?” They can see that there are two more stagecoaches in the livery stable as well as horses in the corral. Chester asks, "Do you rent out those stagecoaches over there? We don't want to stay overnight." He replies, "Generally no, where is it that you boys want to go?"   Eduardo shows his badge and says, "We're lawmen from Promise City and need to get back there as soon as possible."    Hank Hill then pulls out a $ 100 bill and says, "Any chance you could get us to Tombstone in time for the afternoon Promise City stagecoach?  I wouldn't need change if we make it there on time."     

That prompts the man into action and he starts barking out orders to a number to folks who get a horse team together and hook up to one of the stages while other folks quickly grease the wheels and oil the tack and harness.   Two drivers get on and the four are told to hop on board. The well traveled road goes directly between the two locations and the drivers push the team onward, covering the twenty-four miles in record time and reaching Tombstone by 1:45 P.M., which is fifteen minutes before the scheduled departure of the Promise City stagecoach.   Eduardo waves to Chuck Nevers and Newton Gilly as they prepare the vehicle for departure.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-forty-nine, “The Silver Star”, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 11:45 A.M. * 

At a quarter-to-noon the combined group of Costas, Jake, John, Jonathan, Kate, Kevin, Minerva and Nakomo are all saddled up and ready to ride. They travel the five miles to the Sharpaxe Mine.    They spend an hour checking it out, finding evidence that indicates that several creatures had been there as well as indentations in the dirt that were made by a quartet of casket-shaped objects that have since been removed.    Harker does a quick look and says that he believes the caskets were removed within the last day. 

Kate says, "Four caskets.  Turner's.  The two they made last night, and who else's?" Costas says, "I don't know.   Where would you suggest we check next?" Jake suggests, "Perhaps they hauled them with wagons.  We should look for tracks." Nakomo walks slowly around the area searching for tracks. Minerva walks over to the area where Costa say's that the caskets were and examines the area more closely. "Perhaps they are still here somewhere." 

Kate says, "I don't know, we've already been over the mine for an hour.  Unless there are illusory walls like there were at the other mine.  We should probably walk though with our hands along the walls just to make sure." Kate turned to the Bishop.  "I'm not sure what other places are in the area where they could hide.  There must me something." Costas casts a spell to detect magic and investigates the walls, caverns and single shaft downward.   He concludes that there is nothing magical in the mine.   Nakomo and Harker detect no tracks fresher than a day old.   

They look at the map, which Tomlinson cross-references to his notes.  He sees that the only mines in the immediate area are the Sharpaxe Mine which has been owned by Eric Sharpaxe and the Hoover Mining Trust; the Cunningham Mine which is owned by the Raymond Cunningham and the Hoover Mining Trust; and the Beatrice Mine which is owned by Dudley Jobin, M. Paul Messier and the Hoover Mining Trust. Several miles further away in different directions are the Kort mine owned by the ogre Kort, the Kurtz Mine owned by Jaxon Kurtz and the Silver Star Mine owned by Gary Miller, Stephen Wicks, Slim Decker and the Hoover Mining Trust. 

Kate looked at the others.  "I know Niles had a penchant for helping others out, but doesn't it seem odd that all the places we've found these creatures so far are part of the trust?  I say we try the Silver Star." Jake says, "It is a good a guess as any.  Lead on I will follow." 

They ride on for another six miles, the terrain being rougher and rockier than where they had been.    Of the eight, six are riding their own horses and Harker is a skilled equestrian but Costas has some difficulty and slows the group down a little.   They approach the Silver Star from the southeast, seeing the single minehead at a distance with a pitched roof of cabin one-hundred feet away.  Next to the cabin is a corral with three horses in it.   There are also two large wood and adobe storage sheds, one near the minehead the other near the corral. 

Jake asks, "Any reason not to knock on the door?  They can see us coming from quite a distance anyway." Kate states, "We do represent the Hoover Mining Trust these days. And I'd rather be sure these buildings are empty before we go into any mineshafts." The eight ride down to the cabin and corral. They see a slight plume of smoke rising from the cabin's chimney. Two of the windows to the cabin are open and the curtains are not drawn. As they near Tomlinson gestures to the corral and softly says, "One of those horses, the chestnut colored, resembles the one that Messier rode off on." 

Jake states, "Let us do it then. Keep your eyes open. Some of you watch those sheds as well." They ride up nice and steady and dismount the horses a good twenty feet from the cabin. Jake leaves his rifles on his horse but loosens his duster to give easy access to his pistols. He walks up to the door of the cabin and knocks, keeping his right side slightly away from the door so it is not obvious that his holster is kept clear. Minerva dismounts and follows. She reaches her hand in her pocket and loosen the top of the vial that she has tucked away. Nakomo stays mounted his bow close at hand. 

A man comes to the door. He has blonde hair, brown eyes, a short barely visible beard due to the light color and a scar on his chin. He is wearing denim overalls and a red-and-blue plaid cotton shirt. The other man is over by the woodstove cooking up what looks to be beef-and-bean stew. He has long black shoulder-length hair and is wearing blue jeans and a tan cotton shirt. Neither man is armed, although the one by the wood stove has a rifle against the wall within reach. The man at the door says, "Yeah? Who are you? What do you want?" 

"My name is Cook, Jake Cook. Several of us are part of the Hoover mining trust. There has been some trouble at the other mines and wanted to make sure there was not trouble here. Some of those here are concerned citizens, others looking out for their investments. We would appreciate if you could come out and speak with us." 

While Jake spoke Kate hung back as much as she could while holding the small mirror she'd taken to carrying in her hand. She was careful not to flash sunlight at the door but tried to see if there was a reflection. She sees that both men cast reflections. Kate slipped the mirror into her pants pocket and kept her eyes open, focusing on the other outbuildings 

The blonde man moves forward to block the doorway. He says, "I don't give a damn who you are. I'm Gary Miller and this here is Steve Wicks, between the two of us we own three-quarters of this mine. If you really are the minority owners and don't like the way we run things here we'll buy you out, otherwise leave us the Hades alone!" 

While he is saying this Wicks turns and reaches for the rifle against the wall. Jake flashes his pistol out of the holster, hammer back and points it at Wicks. "Touch that rifle wizard and you will be dead before your body hits the ground. Mr. Miller I suggest you come out of there now and speak to the nice folks out here like I politely asked." Kate's eyes went wide and she involuntarily stepped back. Gunplay wasn't something she wanted to be in the way of today. But her eyes were drawn inside to Wicks as her mind tried to recall if they knew this man was a wizard or not. 

Tomlinson and Harker also now have guns drawn. Miller puts up his arms and silently walks outside. Inside the room Wicks looks at Jake and says, "Wizard, I’m no wizard, just a poor working man. Don't shoot me mister, all I'm doin' is cooking my lunch." Minerva steps up but stays slightly behind Jake. She smiles to ease the man's mind "Now Senor Wicks no one wants to hurt you. Por Favor come outside so that we can talk." 

"Just cooking lunch." Jake chuckles. "What can a Frenchmen stomach at a mining camp to keep his identity a secret, eh? Keep those hands straight up in the air, your mouth shut and walk slowly towards me until you get outside." Wicks raises his hands and begins to walk towards the door. Jake now notices a slight bulge in the right arm of the man's shirt sleeve although he is unsure what might be there. 

Kate moved back further, then stepped behind Meribel keeping the horse between herself and the rest of the group. She pretended to play with the saddlebag as she muttered the detect magic cantrip. Then she pulled Tom's pistol out to cover why she had been fiddling back there and concentrated on the two miners. Minerva reaches for the pistol in her gown and steps back out of reach to allow the man to walk through the door. 

Jake watches the man closely, keeping his pistol pointed dead center of the man's chest. Jake keeps focus on his eyes and hands. Once he is outside, Jake takes his neckerchief in hand and says, "Open your mouth." Seeing himself greatly outnumbered and with several guns on him Wicks does as instructed. Nakomo stays astride his horse and looks about to be sure that no one will sneak up on them. Jake stuffs the neckerchief in the man's open mouth. "Hold that a moment. Nakomo, bring some rope over hear and tie the mans hands behind his back." 

"Now, Mr. Messier, let us see what you have in that sleeve of yours. Please be careful not to move suddenly, Pierre has recently oiled my gun rather well...." Jake removes from the shirt sleeve the same magical wand that he had seen the previous evening on the table beside Messier in the mine. Nakomo continues to be aware of his surroundings as he dismounts and pulling rope from his saddlebag he hurries over to do as Jake instructed. 

"Katherine," Jake says over his shoulder, "do you have an educated guess on what item might hold his disguise? His belt buckle perhaps?" "Wouldn't be the first time we've seen a belt buckle used." Kate looked him over carefully with the enhanced vision of the detect magic spell. "Rings are common as well. Give me a moment to see if anything jumps out." She continued to look him over and said, "Those boots are looking a little odd. But I don't think he has anything special changing his face today. He's doing it under his own power. We'll just have to wait for the spell to wear off. The other one doesn't seem to have anything special about him." 

Minerva steps forward and feigns outrage. “Senor Cook what are you doing to these men? There is no reason to be so harsh.” She turns to Wick and Miller. “Senors, Por favor, tell us what you know. I would not have them harm you, but you must co-operate if I am to convince them otherwise. Please, We need answers Senors. It will go easier on you if you give us some.” Miller exclaims "What I know? I know that my partner and I are here on our land minding our own business when you lunatics charge in unannounced and force us outside at gunpoint. If you're here to rob us then rob us and be off." 

Kate says, “Jake, would you please remove our friends boots? And you'll want to empty his pockets as well, down to the last piece of lint." Kate then turns and asks, “Mr. Miller, was it? Mr. Miller, why don't you tell us when you first saw your friend today." Miller replies, "He rode back early this morning. Look lady, why don't you have your friends with the guns lower them before somebody gets nervous." Harker says, "Nobody is nervous Mr. Miller, we just want some answers." The now restrained Wicks starts to shake his head and muffled sounds come from his gagged mouth. 

"Bishop," Kate said as she turned to look at Papandraus, "Would you be able to do the spell that tells us if good Mr. Wicks is telling the truth? Once his pockets are empty and his hands immobile we can let him have his say. And don't think of trying to use a spell to escape, we've all dealt with this kind of thing before." The Bishop says, "I only have one of those spells today. Let's hear what he has to say first and then we can have him repeat it." 

Once stripped of his boots and all small items removed they prepare to release Wick's gag. Harker, Harbrace, Minerva and Jake all still have weapons leveled towards him when Tomlinson removes the gag. Wick's gestures his head towards Miller and says, "He doesn't know anything, I'm the one with all of the information. But I'm not talking to you until I get a written pardon from Judge Isby." 

"Well now that's a shame." Kate folded her arms across her chest and settled her weight onto one hip. "Judge Isby is a fair man, but tough. What do you think Kevin? Will the Judge be willing to give a pardon without any information given in good faith?" Kevin says, "No, not likely. And we already know that you are using magic Mr. Wicks, the Judge has a very poor opinion of wizards and wizardry." 

"This is a tough situation sir, a particularly vexing problem." Jake stares at the man who looks like Wicks and rubs his beard with his free left hand; Jake's right hand holding his Peacemaker never wavers. "How do we move forward here? These good folks are not likely to recommend an amnesty to the Judge if they suspect that you were actively involved in harming the good citizens of Promise City. They might overlook some complicity if you provided the critical information needed to clean up the, ahem, problems that are plaguing the community. What do you have to say for yourself?" 

Wicks/Messier says, "I say that you folks need to prioritize what's most important to you, eliminating those vampires or arresting me. In the last day or so you've managed to kill three of the six monsters. I know where you can find the other three. And by my calculations four new ones will join the world in around six or seven hours from now, I know where those are too. If I were you I'd start working on that pardon. I also want all of my possessions back, including those cufflinks Cook." 

"You are a shrewd negotiator, Mr. Messier." Jake rubs his beard a couple of times. "Now that I think about it, I really do not know if that is your name." Jake nonchalantly moves his duster open enough so that Messier could see his belt buckle. "I suppose you could say the same about me. Ah, but I digress.... As I was saying, it is very shrewd of you to use time against us. Time marches forward and all you have to do is hold out, putting all the pressure on us. Yes, very shrewd to make us desperate to cut a deal." 

Jake allows the slightest of smiles to creep onto his face. "On the other hand, time waits for no man as they say Mr. Messier. Your negotiating position is partly based on your knowledge of where the existing vampires are located. As time marches on, that information becomes less reliable, less valuable. Even more so for the new ones. We must convince the Judge that it is in the best interests of the community not to hang you, no easy task, and then get back here to get the information from you, and then still make it to where the new creatures are before they rise and destroy them. Difficult at best, I think you would agree. 

It would seem to me that we are now in a desperate situation. We would have to take you to town and let you plead your case directly with the Judge, assuming that would leave us with enough time to stop the new creatures. A very risky thing for you, as the Judge may not feel you are repentant enough and haul out the rope. Or maybe the others feel desperate and are thinking that wastes valuable time, time we should be using to hunt them down ourselves with what we know. That every minute we are speaking to you makes it more difficult for us to keep our objective. 

Of course if we decide that you become a liability to us, an anchor that slows us down and creates a risk for us completing our mission in the little time we have left. There might be some here who would argue that we provide the Judge’s justice right here and now. I am certain the priestess would say some kind of prayer over your soon to be departed remains." Jake goes back to stroking his beard. "That WOULD be rash, but still...." 

Jake pauses for a brief moment, "Now if you kept the location of the three existing vampires as a bargaining chip but told the location of the new creatures to show your good faith, that you were repentant, I am sure that would easily sway those feeling desperate right now. With the extra time we could feel satisfied that keeping you whole places no extra burden on us. We can make arrangements to contact the Judge without actually bringing you into town, something I suspect you would like to avoid. As I said, Mr. Messier, time cares not who feels the pressure of its inexorable march forward." 

Messier/Wicks switches his accent back to the speaking voice he used during his visit to the Lucky Lady two weeks earlier. He says, "If it is a show of good faith I can give you details about the location of two of the three still-living vampires. They are in Promise City among the 200 buildings there. One of them was the real Mr. Wicks, the other is named Mortimer Turner. After I receive the pardon from the Judge I will provide you with further details about where they are and what they now look like, as well as the location of the other vampires plus those who are soon to become them. You can try looking for them on your own but based upon your last two attempts I sincerely doubt you will find them, they will be far more difficult to locate than the three who you killed. 

And I will not be joining whoever you send on the visit to town. Doing so would be the same as a death sentence for me, as that is also where the wizard by the name of Vaughn Palmer now is as well. He was Johnny Ringo's second-in-command and now runs the Cowboy Gang. Mr. Palmer has the ability to turn himself invisible as well as the talent with a rifle to shoot accurately up to a mile away. So unless you are capable of simultaneously detecting invisibility from every hilltop and rooftop in or near the town there is no way that you could protect me from him. And I assure you, if he sees me being brought to town he will do what he can to keep me from talking further." 

Kate stepped back a bit and pulled Kevin with her. She whispered, "Mr. Tomlinson, I'm guessing the Judge doesn't know anything about these creatures. Is there any way he would even consider doing what this man wants? It may not be my area of expertise, but I don't think he's going to speak freely without at the least believing he has a pardon." 

Tomlinson replies, "He knows nothing of these creatures and I intend to keep it that way. But getting him to write a pardon shouldn't be that much of a problem if this man is also willing to tell us how to catch the current leader of the Cowboy Gang. Catching that man would be far more important to the Judge than somebody lower on that Gang's food chain. The thing the Judge will want to know though is what he is giving this man a pardon for. He wouldn't pardon a murder committed within the area that he is a Judge for, that would set a bad precedent." 

Kate nodded and turned back. "That's a good start, Mr. Messier. But I'm sure you realize that the Judge isn't just going to hand out a blanket pardon for whatever crimes you might have committed when he doesn't know what they are. He needs to know if he has bigger fish to fry. 
What would this pardon be for?" Messier says, "Primarily for using wizardry, word is that Isby considers wizardry to be a great evil. I've also consorted with criminals although I haven't personally committed any crimes." Glancing over at Jake he adds, "...okay, one crime, cheating at poker." 

Jake states, "Although cheating at poker is a heinous crime, I have already allowed that to pass." Jake looks at the man with some disgust. "Mrs. Kale's question is rather important," if somewhat premature to in my negotiations thinks Jake, "Isby is likely to only write a pardon for very specific crimes. If not specifically pardoned, it will not be a solution for you. For myself, I would not be charging you with using wizardry. I see no reason to call attention to that if you provide the necessary assistance. I am a practical man, sir. If you quickly provide the information we need to resolve this problem, then I will in good faith provide what you need. However, if you do not assist us in good faith, then you will discover that I am an intractable opponent not constrained by the gentle conventions that govern the others. Do you understand my meaning sir?" 

Wicks/Messier states, "Sir, my motivation in this is thus, I wish to live in peace and to work my mine. It is my future. I own the vast majority of it myself now as Mr. Jobin has gone on to his final resting place and I was the beneficiary of his last will and testament. I have been employed by Mr. Palmer as his magic teacher, not as part of his gang of rustlers. I have done as he asked, modified the magic that he sought, cast illusionary walls as instructed and disguises upon some of his comrades. 

In return he promised to obtain for me the portion of my mine that had been owned by Mr. Hoover. I do not know how he was going to do this, nor did I ask, although I imagine that the magical disguises which you found in the Ordway Mine were part of his plan for that. The fact that you are here now, and have with you the Cook and Kane disguise magical items, tells me that Palmer's promise is now unlikely. I've no further reason to continue to work for Palmer, although I fear that he may harm me. As for the creatures, while Jobin was among them I continued to cooperate as he was my only friend. Now he is gone as well. So I would not be saddened to see those other creatures gone. But if I am to be imprisoned, if the Judge is to strip me of my rightful property as he as done with other criminals, then there is no incentive for me to cooperate with you." 

Jake replies, "Sir, you are under estimating your situation. Being stripped of you worldly goods is the least of your worries. You should worry more about dangling from the hangman’s noose. If you are being truthful about not causing harm, and there are some among us that will know that with certainty, then there is hope for you not only for avoiding the noose but perhaps keeping your investment." Jake gives him a grin. "I can certainly put indiscretions behind me and work towards some common goal that helps the local community and improves our standing." 

Wicks/Messier says, "Sir, you underestimate me if you think that I will quake in fear over your threats of death. I have learned to live with the constant fear of death. I have been forced to work alongside these creatures that seek human blood to survive. Every night when I have gone to sleep I have feared that I would not awaken, that one or more of those monsters would decide to make me his next meal. You have already stated that Bishop Papandraius knows a spell to detect truthfulness, and I will be willing to repeat what I said. I have admitted my cooperation with Palmer and his gang, although you could make a valid argument to Judge Isby that my cooperation was coerced. Even my visit to your saloon two weeks back was forced by them, as I needed to get the visuals necessary to modify the magical items for Palmer so that his associates could appear as you and your partner." 

"I know something of living each day with fear," Kate said. "The thing you want most is to be relieved of that fear. We have the knowledge and the means to destroy the creatures that have haunted you, and there's no reason the Judge needs to know anything about those. You've been reasonable cooperative so far, I can understand looking out for your best interests. We must do the same. If, and I say if as I am not the final arbiter here, we were to send someone to talk to the Judge, would you be willing to give us the information about the creatures while that person travels and hold the information on the Cowboy Gang as your surety?" 

Jake says, "Well then, we agree that there some things worse than what we would have normally considered death." Jake looks at the man in a new light, though not convinced of his sincerity. "We have no more time Messier. I am not completely altruistic, and I sense that neither are you." Jake holsters his weapon. "I will give you my word that to aid you, if you commit yourself to aid this cause. I am a practical man, though not a naive one. There is little time. If I simply wished you dead, I would have shot you by now. I let you go in Promise City when I could have created more of a fuss. There is much more at stake than a few dollars. I respect that you do not quake in fear. I have no need to have the honorable bishop prove your carefully selected words are truthful. Throw your lot in with us and we have some improved chance of eliminating this menace." 

Wicks/Messier replies, "I have already given you a considerable amount of information, enough to show that I am bargaining in good faith. Judge Isby's clerk is standing right here with a gun on me. It is reasonable for me to expect that everything I have said, including my cooperation with the rustlers, will find its way back to the Judge through him. Without a pardon what assurances are there that I will not be imprisoned or worse? You do not need to answer, the question was rhetorical, the answer is none. I've been here long enough to know that in the end Isby and Isby alone is the actual law in these parts. Without his assurance your promises are meaningless." 

Kate stayed quite for a minute, mostly because the man wasn't wrong. His situation was as he described it as far as she could see. Of course, considering she had committed many of the same "crimes" as he had, she was probably biased. "Jake is right about one thing, time is getting short." To Wicks/Messier she states "I believe he is offering you the chance to improve your standing with Judge Isby by helping us destroy the creatures. Mr. Tomlinson would also be able to report your willingness to help undo what you helped create." 

Wicks/Messier states, "And I agree to those terms. You can have Isby's pardon written contingent upon my cooperation with you." Tomlinson says, "Or rather your cooperation with me, none of these others represent the law." Bishop Papandraus says, "No, but you can invoke my name as well with that, I have authority in this area as well as the senior representative of my church." Kate let out a long breath. "That leaves the details. Who goes to Promise City, who stays here? Mr. Tomlinson obviously must go, but none of us should be going about alone." 

Jonathan Harker has spent the last few years in the vampire hunting business, and during that time he had read as much as he could on police and detective work as he could to help this profession. One thing that all of the books stated was the need to separate the witnesses during questioning, so when Wicks stated that Miller knew nothing and wanted to talk Harker and Harbrace had moved Miller further away so that the man was slightly out of earshot of his companion 

Tomlinson gestures for them to return and they do so. He says, "We're leaving this men here for the time being, but should continue to keep them separated. I'm going to town along with Bishop Papandraus. One of you should stay here and the other join us as a second gun, this trip is not without risk." Harker volunteers to join the two of them. Harbrace and Nakomo then move Miller back over to far tree. 

Kate asks, "How long is the trip back to Promise City? I admit, I've gotten a bit turned around. And I hate to ask it of you, but if I can get my hands on some paper could you take a note back with you?" Tomlinson says, "From here the ride would be around an hour each way. Bishop Costas says, "Why don't you ride with us too. You appear to be in better spirits and with word that at least one of those vampires is still around here I'd feel safer with you with me." 

Kate looked at her friends, not really wanting to be separated but also knowing the Bishop was probably right. And a chance to get home for a moment and see her teacher might give them more help later. "Alright. I will be able to get a few things that may be helpful while we're there and let my daughter know I'm well before we come back out." Kate mounts up along with Tomlinson, Harker and Bishop Papandraius and they ride away.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty, “Back in Town”, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 2:00 P.M. *

Before riding off Jake walks over to Katherine and speaks with her privately for a moment. "If you have time, stop in to see Van Horne. Tell him I want that favor he owes me. Tell him I want that piece of jewelry that belongs to a mutual friend and to give it to you for me. I will return it when I come back to Promise City. Also, do not forget that Tomlinson can tell if anyone is lying. These men or us." He wishes her a safe trip and will see her soon. 

It actually takes the quartet around seventy-five minutes to make the ride back to Promise City. They go directly to Dick Lockmeyer's stables, where Harker pays Lockmeyer to feed and water all four of the animals, saying they will be back in an hour and needing them then. Harker says he needs to head back to his house to pick up some more weapons and supplies. Costas makes sure that Kate gets safely back to her home before heading over to see Judge Isby along with Tomlinson. 

Kate enters the building through the back door. Class is in session in the main room, and she sees that Mother Jimenez is giving a guest lecture to the class about local plants. Kate resisted the urge to run into the room and welcome the older woman. She hadn't expected to see her back so soon, but since Diana had departed it wasn't such a surprise. Instead of interrupting the lesson she peeked in the parlor to see if Janet Fly was there, then ran up the stairs to her own room to fetch her spell book which she kept locked up in her desk. 

The parlor was empty but she finds Janet upstairs in one of the rooms. This room had been unfurnished and thus far just used for storage, but now is full of furnishings, presumably from Janet and Roger's room next door. Janet is in front of a spinning wheel spinning wool into yarn. She smiles and says to Kate "Welcome back." Kate smiled and stepped into the room. "I'm so sorry I wasn't here yesterday, I was called away unexpectedly. And I'm afraid that business isn't complete but I hope to sleep in my own bed tonight. Did Ginnie get you settled alright? Are you comfortable enough? Is there anything you need?" 

Janet replies, “Yes, Ginnie got me settled in fine. She is very interested in my spinning wheel, although more from an engineering/mechanical standpoint than a desire to actually spin wool. My brother-in-law Buck helped bring my things over, I hope you don't mind. Familiar furnishings help make this seem more like home.” Kate replies, "Of course I don't mind. I'm sure everything will be a bit disorienting until you get settled in, and hopefully I won't be called away like this again. You'll find Ginnie is very curious about many things, and goes far faster than I can keep up with." 

Hurrying to make it down to the schoolroom before Mother Jimenez had left. Kate slips in quietly but everybody in the room still notices. Jimenez has concluded the main part of the lecture and is now passing around bark samples and leaves of the various trees in the area. Kate went over to Meghan and Mollie when they noticed her come in. The children were busy passing the samples although they too were giving her curious glances. 

"I apologize," she said quietly. "I had no idea yesterday's business would hold me up so long. I'm afraid I'm not really back for today either. There's some more work to be done before I can come home and rest. Meghan says, "No need to apologize, we've used the opportunities for guest lectures. Duncan Frye was in this morning talking about the craft of leatherwork and as you see Mother Jimenez is here now." 

Kate says “It looks like everything is just fine here. How did Mother Jimenez happen to be here. Not long ago she left for what she thought would be an extended time away." Meghan says, “She's here in the building teaching because her own students, Sonoma and Conrad Booth, suggested it to her. She's back in the area in general because she sensed that her mate had returned.” 

Kate states, "I'm glad she's returned. She's been a help to me more than once and I believe Sonoma and Conrad both missed her. I'm glad you found someone to come in, although I'm sorry to have missed their lectures myself. I always like hearing about what other people do, and my botany is far behind. We may need to make some kind of plan for my absences, it doesn't seem its going to stop happening. And then there's..." Kate looked at Mollie then Meghan. "Well, we can talk about it all tomorrow.” 

Meghan says, "Relax Kate, for both of us this is our only job, you've also got a ranch to run. We understand and are just glad that we can help." Kate replies, "I know, and you wouldn't believe how much peace of mind that gives me." The three women continued talking for the next few minutes until Mother Jimenez had answered all the children’s questions and the samples had been returned. As they had been taught they all thanked her for coming. 

When Meghan and Mollie took over Kate took Mother Jimenez into the kitchen and closed the door to the schoolroom. "I'm so pleased you're back, when did you get here? Have you seen Conrad yet?" She replies, "Si, I was with him this morning. He is now over at the Lucky Lady doing a dress rehearsal of the play that he will be performing in." 

Kate says, "I guess I'll see him in a few minutes then. I have to run over there before I go back out of town. I want to thank you for this ring," she said, taking the older woman's hand with the one she wore the protective circlet on. "It saved him last night. I'm sure you know about the blood monsters in the area. Hopefully after tonight there won't be any more of them. One of them tried to drain my life from me. It almost succeeded, but the baby is well. I have to go back out if only to stay with the Bishop until he's certain I'm completely recovered, but since the monsters are in town as well I'm not any safer here." 

She replies, "I could protect you as well as that Bishop, I am actually more powerful than him. I know of the type of monster that you speak of as does my mate." Kate replies, "I have no doubt you could, and I would be more comfortable to tell the truth. But I have other tasks as well, and I can actually help without undue risk. We have leads, I think we'll know who they all are by tonight and will be able to stop the most recently created from rising. There are at least two in town. I believe Bronco Madsen is one of them." Kate quickly explained what they already knew of vampires and how to deal with them, then asked, "Is there anything I haven't mentioned?" 

Jimenez says, "Your knowledge of these creatures is more complete than mine. I would suggest that you remain in the sunlight until they are all vanquished." Kate answers, "That's what I'm going to try to do. Unfortunately the sun does go down, and my home being used for a public purpose probably won't keep the creatures out. I must go to the Lady, but perhaps we will talk again tomorrow. Thank you for lending your knowledge to our students, I'm sorry I missed it. I'm so glad you've come back." She hugged the woman, not sure if it was a welcome gesture but not letting that stop her. "I'm curious about your mate," she smiled. 

Jimenez replies, She replies, "His name is Jadito. He is an Elder of the High Elvan Yavapai tribe. He is non-Apache so fled to Mexico to be with out sons during Cochise's uprising nearly two decades back and we have been apart since that time." 

Kate took a few moments after that to talk with Ginnie privately, giving her a quick update telling her who and what to watch for in town, then taking some time just to hug her and be a mother rather than a guardian. Then she quickly made for the Lady to see Cornelius Van Horne. She finds the front door locked and a sign reading "Private Function until 5:00 P.M." She hears music and voices inside. 

Kate debated for a moment whether to knock or go around back to the kitchen door. In the end she decided she probably shouldn't be going down alleys and pounded loudly on the door. The music inside eventually stops. The door is then unlocked and opened. Standing this blocking the doorway is Josephine Marcus, attired in an Elizabethan gown with a low neckline. She gives Kate a curt look and says, "As a school teacher I would have thought you would have been able to read. The sign says closed, go away." 

Kate had had enough in the last few days and her voice was just as curt when she answered. "Not everything has to do with your play. Is Van Horne inside and is the back door unlocked?" Miss Marcus says, "I think he's upstairs. Get in if you have to, and when you leave go out the back." As soon as Kate enters Josie locks the door behind her and heads back toward the actors on the stage. As Kate heads across the room towards the stairs Conrad’s gaze never leaves her and he ignores Josie's next comment to him about the play. 

Kate hustled through the room. She felt Conrad's eyes on her immediately but could not stop. Instead, she mouthed silently and exaggerated, "I love you, go back to work." Then she dashed up the stairs and looked for a closed door to knock on, since she wasn't sure where Jake had put Van Horne. She eventually finds the rotund southerner who comes to the door and with a smile states in his Georgia accent "Well hello, and what is it that brings the Lucky Lady's most beautiful pianist to my door at this hour?" 

"Not a difficult feat when the others are men," Kate said. "Jake sent me. He wants to call in a favor, a piece of jewelry that belongs to a mutual friend. I'm to bring it to him, and he'll return it when we come back to Promise City. There's obviously more history between the two of you than I know of, but I'm not asking any questions." Van Horne replies, "Ah yes, allowing men to keep some of their secrets is a wise trait in a woman. I believe I remember where I put the trinket." 

He heads over to the dresser. While he is looking through things Kate notices a large suitcase in the corner, the exact same one in fact that had been carried the man whose face she bandaged following the explosion at the Palace. He finds what he is searching for and brings her over an amulet and says, "This is the one, if memory serves it belonged to a saloon hostess named Allouetta." 

"Allouetta? She must have gotten tired of hearing the song," Kate said and held up the amulet to look at it before slipping it into the pocket of her pants. "I'm not surprised Jake would have known a saloon hostess. He probably knows more than he has fingers to count them on." Van Horne replies, "I honestly can't say, I've only known Mr. Cooke a short while myself, although it appears that we both know quite a few of the same people. Then again, the circuit of long-term professional gamblers west of the Mississippi is rather small, lots of people coming and going but not that many of us in it for the long haul." 

Kate replies, “I suppose I'll be learning a bit about that myself this weekend. I'm sure you can guess it's not my area of expertise. I wonder if you would do me the favor of delivering a note for me? I don't want to disturb the rehearsal downstairs. Of course, I'll also have to ask you for paper and pen to write it." Van Horne says, "I would be very happy to assist you little lady." He gestures over his desk where a fountain pen, paper and envelopes are waiting. "Help yourself," he states. 

"Thank you." Kate went inside and sat at the desk, writing out a short note in her neat hand. She writes: 

My Dear, 
I did not want to interrupt your rehearsals, but I know my running through the saloon will have you worried. Mother Jimenez knows the details of what I am doing, I don't have the time to write it all out. There is no reason to fear, I am with the Bishop and others who consider my safety of great importance. These last days seem to have conspired to keep me away from you, especially since I have wished to reassure you that our argument was just that. I love you and will see you as soon as I can. 
All my love, Katherine 

She folded it into the envelope and wrote 'Conrad Booth' on the outside before closing it. She states, "You'll just need to take it downstairs once the rehearsal is over. I'm sure you know Mr. Booth." Van Horne says, "Indeed I do, I have played at his table at the Long Branch on many occasions. He is signed up to play in my tournament this weekend. Actually he's not the only Booth to do so, the world renowned actor Edwin Booth has also signed up to play." 

She replies, "He signed up to play? I knew he was coming, but... I wonder if he'll be any good as a player?" Van Horne replies, "Oh I would think so. There is a well known story of when he was on a world tour and played a high-stakes game in Hawaii with the island kingdom's King Kalakaua and Queen Kapiolani." She states, "You'll have to tell me the story after we return, I have never heard it. 

She handed him the envelope, fairly certain the man would read the note the moment she left the room. "I'm afraid I must go, I'm expected. Thank you for your help, and I hope you're sufficiently recovered from your rude awakening Sunday morning." He replies, "Yes, these accommodations are quite adequate. Good day to you Mrs. Kale." She answers, “Good day, Mr. Van Horne." 

Kate hurried back down the stairs of the Lucky Lady and headed for the back door. She tried to be unobtrusive as she passed through the downstairs on her way back to the school where Mr. Tomlinson and the Bishop would expect her. The others soon arrive with the horses. Harker has two extra saddlebags that he puts on his mount and is also has a mechanical crossbow strapped across his back. 

Before riding off Ginnie comes out of the school and says, "We didn't get much of a chance to talk, you're probably wondering what's going on around here in your absence. Chumbley was by a few hours ago with today's paper. Here's a copy for when you get a free moment." Ginnie hands up the paper. Kate sees the main headline reads "Law and Order Party Replaces Bill Watkins". 

"Well," Kate said, looking at the headline, "I'm not sure if that's good news or bad. We'll spend time together tonight after I get back, Ginnie." She squeezed the girls hand before letting go. "I love you." 

Back at the mine, Jake wanders between the two men that are separated in their confinement. He makes certain they have shade and water, and are not in too much discomfort. He also keeps his eyes and ears open in the surrounding area, waiting for the others to return. It is 3:45 in the afternoon when the quartet who rode off to town return. 

Tomlinson calls Cooke aside and says, "The Judge signed the pardon. He's anxious to find out what he can about Palmer. I told him the informant Messier was too afraid of Judge Isby to tell him directly, he might change his mind, so it was best to let me continue to take the leadership on this." "You are a fairly good judge of character in my experience," Jake tells him. "There is more going on here than is first obvious, but I cannot predict exactly what it is. We are short of time and need to take some risks." Jake gives him a wink, "Ready to play some poker Kevin?" Tomlinson replies, "Hearts and backgammon are more my games but I get the gist. We should continue to keep these men separated." Jake replies, "Let me talk to Miller first. Even if that does not yield anything, it will make Messier suspicious." 

Since Tomlinson is talking to Jake, Kate took the paper and sat down next to Minerva. "Ginnie thought we might like to know," she said, letting out a long breath. The trip back and forth and the hurry while in Promise City had taken more out of her than she was willing to show, but she was very grateful to be sitting down. While she waited for a chance to slip the amulet to Jake, Kate opened the paper and read over what she had missed in Promise City while she was gone. 

The top story says that the Law and Order Party has replaced Bill Watkins as a candidate for Town Council with Don Hudson, the town's baker. Watkins is quoted to say that he will remain in the race as an independent candidate for office. The article goes on to say that the Freedom Party has also replaced the vacancy caused by Bob Skull's departure, with roofer Tim Gorch now running in that position for Town Council. 

A related article covers the previous night's debate, which sounds like it was far less heated than the night before. The most surprising quotes, at least to the reporter Chumbley, are various comments made by Doctor James Eaton. He talks of working together with the people of town of all races and genders and the need to find common ground. When asked about the two schools he says that the elected Town Council should give serious consideration to consolidating them into a single school for all of the children in town to attend together. 

An article about the New Douglas Gang mentions that Pinto Joe Weams, Mongo Bailey, Shotgun Sally Fox and Pamela Yeats are now all four at the Colorado State Prison in Canon City, Colorado awaiting their trial. There has been no further information about the possible whereabouts of Arthur Deadeye Douglas and Mae Clarke. 

Another article talks of the Fisk Mountain Mine and them having brought in over $ 10,000 worth of silver ore in the previous two weeks. The last noteworthy piece of news mentions the arrival back in town of Nevada rancher Joe Cartwright and his fellow ranch workers Dusty Rhodes, Candy Canaday and Joe's adopted brother Jamie Hunter-Cartwright. The paper indicates that they arrived late on Tuesday night and spent an hour or so at the Long Branch Saloon before retiring to the Promise City Hotel. They told the Mirror that they are in town to assist the Cattleman's Association. 

Kate laid the paper down on her knee. Was it possible that Doctor Eaton we beginning to see things differently? Was it possible Diana's visit could have changed him so much, or perhaps she had just underestimated him to begin with. The return of some of the Cartwrights was interesting as well. She would have to ask Emery Shaw about it when she got back to town. Tomorrow, more likely. She needed to give Ginnie and Conrad her attention first. 

She got herself back up on her feet and went over to Tomlinson and Jake. "I'm ready to get some information out of Messier. We don't really have that much time if we want to take on the creatures in the daylight." Jake replies, "Agreed. Did things go well in town?" She answers, "Well enough. The school was going on just fine without me. I didn't try to do too much since we were just leaving again anyway. I probably should have gotten something to eat now I think about it. 

Mr. Tomlinson, since you work with the Judge I'd suggest you start at least. I hope he'll just tell us everything without too much prodding now he has his pardon." Jake does everything he can not to roll his eyes. "Kevin, maybe you should tell Mr. Harker some secret the Judge told you. Then you can tell Katherine the same secret... or something that will take a couple of minutes." 

Kate looked over at Jake. "If there's something I'm missing you could just tell me instead of treating me like an idiot. If you want to do something just say so and do it. I'd be more than happy to just sit and rest for a while." "Sometimes I am so suave I can hardly stand it," he grabs Katherine by the hand and take her a few steps away from Tomlinson. "Did you get the amulet?" He says in a low voice, "If you did, indicate where it is and I will get it. I would rather keep it a secret, I do not want ANY of the others to know I am using it. I promise not to enjoy taking it." Even lower he says, "It is magic. It allows one to read minds. I want to ask the other one a few questions before we have at Messier. I am sure you will not be surprised that I do not trust either of them. 

She ran a hand through her hair and pitched her voice to match his. "No, I'm not surprised, and yes I got it. It's in my right-hand trouser pocket. I'm sorry. Nearly dying doesn't put me in the best of moods. Neither does trying to keep quiet the real reason you want me here. I had to interrupt the dress rehearsal to get into the Lady, prompting Miss Marcus to ask me if I didn't know how to read a closed sign. I had to run past Conrad with no explanation despite the fact we haven't cleared up our argument yet... I've had about as much as I can take and still be polite. I didn't mean to take it out on you." Jake replies, "Well, I have been called worse. I may be called worse before this day is over." He turns Katherine around politely, pushing her towards Miller and pulling the amulet out of her pocket swiftly and scrumptiously.


----------



## Silver Moon

_Sorry for the delay - life has been a bit crazy as of late. _ 

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-one, “The Wizard Speaks”, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 4:00 P.M. * 

Jake says, "Go talk to Miller and give me some cover to put this on. Thanks, you did better than fine. We have a dirty job to do and little time for niceties. I will give you a nod when I am listening." Jake adjusts his jacket and wipes the sweat off his brow, putting the amulet around his neck when he bends over and replaces his hat. Following the now familiar process, he activates the amulet and attempts to monitor Gary Miller's surface thoughts. Once it is working he moves towards Katherine and the miner, nodding to Katherine in greeting. 

Kate went over to Miller and sat down a few feet away. "Rough day, I know. I hope you know if we'd have meant you harm it would have been done by now. All we're after is information, and nothing to do with your mine at that." "He says, well, I'm really not sure what's going on, both of my partners haven't been around much lately and Stephen is acting rather strange today. There have been a bunch of other folks around at night too, but they get quiet whenever I'm around." 

As Kate's conversation with the man continues Jake is able to deduce that Miller is both confused and scared. He doesn't know why all these armed men are around, none of whom have badges. One appears to be a Greek Priest but Miller follows the Norse gods so that is no comfort to him. Miller also believes the other man is Stephen Wicks although is confused about why his friend is acting oddly. 

Jake asks Miller where is Slim Decker, and is there anyone else about the property right now. Miller indicates that he hasn't seen Decker since Sunday night, although he must have left on foot as his horse is still in the corral. He says he thinks he and Wicks are the only ones around. Kate says, "You said there are other folk around at night. Your friend must have at least introduced them to you. Who were they?" He answers, "I don't know, Slim and Steve never introduced me and I kept a distance." She replies, "A wiser choice than you know." She patted his shoulder and stood up. "Steve's strange behavior is what we want to know about. Keep being patient, hopefully we'll be out of your hair before too much longer." 

"Alright, thanks," Jake tells him and walks away, indicating Katherine should follow. When they are out of earshot he says, "As far as I can tell Miller is telling the truth, and does not know anything. Strange that Decker is not around too, that likely means something. It may be best if you and Tomlinson start the questions with Messier. I will stand behind him and tap my nose if I know he is lying, I will nod first I this thing works on him." Agreeing, they move over to Tomlinson and Messier. Kate followed Jake and heard his thoughts, ending going over with Kevin Tomlinson to speak to Messier. 

They reach Messier who demands to see the Pardon. He reads it over and then says, "This appears to be in order but I need to cast a spell to authenticate this signature, it might still be a forgery." Kate raised an eyebrow. "We've gone quite out of our way to accommodate you, but if you still have doubts... Mr. Tomlinson, you're the laws representative here. But I might suggest we be certain he's telling the truth before we allow it." 

Tomlinson says, "You're right. Tie Miller back up and let's get everybody around here. Bishop Papandraius can then cast his Truthfulness Spell and the rest of us can cover this man with firearms to prevent any attempt at escape." Messier replies, "Why would I need to escape if this document is genuine? Are you implying that it isn't?" Tomlinson "It's genuine, you're just paranoid, although living several weeks alongside vampires I guess gives you a valid reason for that state of mind." 

Kate states, "It would be foolish to accept the pardon at face value, but it would also be foolish of us to allow you to cast an unknown spell without a guarantee as to what it is. So let us all, yourself included, protect ourselves as we build our trust." Miller is secured out of earshot but within sight. Tomlinson pulls Papandraius aside and says, "Don't let on when your spell ends, if he thinks it's still running he'll keep telling the truth." 

The group all gather around Messier with weapons drawn as the Bishop casts the Truthfulness spell. Tomlinson says, "What are you planning to do Mr. Messier?" He replies, "Cast a spell to authenticate this signature on the pardon." Bishop Papandrius nods that is correct. Tomlinson says, "Proceed". Messier runs his hand along the paper above the signature as he says an incantation. When he removes the hand the writing has changed from black to red ink, then changes back. Messier says, "It is genuine." He folds up the pardon and places it inside of his jacket pocket. He then says, "Alright lady and gentlemen, what do you want to know?" 

Kate watched with interest as Messier cast his spell, not having heard of a such a spell before. "Let's start with the Vampires. The locations and names of those still active and those about to rise. Also I'd like to hear the names of all the Vampires you knew about, who was the leader among them if there was one, and how they chose who to make into monsters." 

He replies, "The three still living, if you can call it that, are Morty Turner, Stephen Wicks and Slim Decker. Turner and Wicks are both in town wearing new faces that they had me put on them. Decker is over guarding the four that will rise tonight. Those four were Raymond Cunningham and two of his workers, I don't know their names, but one was a human and the other was an ogre. The fourth one was rancher Denny Gaurin, who owned the Rattlesnake Ranch. He's the one who Wicks is impersonating. Those five are over at the Cunningham Mine, they moved in there the night after you guys searched the place, figuring you wouldn't come back since you already checked it. 

As to the vampire hierarchy, I think Turner is the leader. He had with him that other vampire who you attacked with me yesterday and killed for good this morning. His name was Czernik, he was from somewhere in Eastern Europe and couldn't speak any English, Turner knew his language. The other ones who you killed were Eric Sharpaxe, my partner Dudley Jobin, Dooley Wilson and some rancher whose name I don't know. 

As to how they choose, you'll have to ask Turner. I know they kept Miller as a human to run errands during the day for them, just as they had done with Ordway up at the other mine. In fact, Wilson had me disguise Ordway to impersonate him a few weeks back for some wedding in town that was outdoors during the day and Wilson was expected to attend." 

Kate asks, "What face is Mortimer Turner wearing? And while I'm thinking about that, what other people have you made items to impersonate?" Messier replies, "I do not know the name of the man whose face Turner is now wearing, he gave me a photograph to use to create it. The photograph is back at the Beatrice mine, I can show it to you later. The changes to Wicks and Turner was done using a spell. I do not have the ability to made items but I do know how to cast upon items receptive to them to put a specific image into them. I only completed the two items that you took from Wilson, those were all that Palmer had." 

Kate asks, "And what faces did you put in those items? Sorry to keep staying on the same topic, but there are quite a few other things that may be connected, we need to know as much as possible." He replies, "Then why waste my time asking me what you already know, the belt buckle has the Cook image and the money clip has the Kane image." 

Kate ran a hand through her hair again and shook her head. "Because my memory is starting to resemble Swiss cheese. So Palmer had you make those items, and he's the new leader of the Cowboy Gang. I could make some guesses as to why they wanted Mr. Cook, but not so much for Mr. Kane. Did they let you in on the whys?" Messier states, "No, they don't discuss things with me, I'm just the hired help.  Although I have heard Turner make unkind remarks regarding Mr. Kane, he doesn't care much for him for some reason." 

Standing behind Messier, Jake catches Katherine’s attention.  He puts a hand to his chest over the amulet that is hidden under his shirt and shakes his head.  He shrugs and then comes around to the front so he can watch Messier’s face and eyes, using the 'old fashioned' way of attempting to gauge the truth of his words. Kate asks, "What's the connection between the Vampires and the Cowboy Gang?  We've long suspected there was some kind of relationship, but we haven't been able to collect enough information to make the link." 

Messier replies, "The connection is Vaughn Palmer, he is in some way connected with Morty Turner's Uncle.  Most of the Cowboy Gang members are actually unaware of the true nature of the vampires, that information was shared with only a few of them, most of whom are now dead." Hermes, Jake thinks, Colin Turner again. He states, "Mr. Messier, how do you come know that the Cunningham mine was searched and that Decker moved back in?  Does he have any others with him besides the pending vampires?" 

Messier replies, "They had Miller watching the Cunningham mine from a distance.  He was under Turner's hypnosis, so has no recollection of it.   I know they moved back because I helped them move two of the caskets out of the Sharpaxe Mine to there.   The only one with Decker is the shackled ogre who they are saving for the others first meal.    But they are hard to find, being behind an illusionary mine that is also trapped against intruders." 

Jake nods.  "We are running out of time and there is so much to know.  Figured Miller was their tool, we have to leave here without making it really obvious where we are going."  He looks around at the others, "What do we really need to know to finish things at the Cunningham mine?" Tomlinson says, "We need to know specifically where that wall is."   Harker says, "Harbrace and I were there before, we know the layout.  We can have him draw it out for us." Kate states, "The word trapped is making me nervous as well.  I'd like that map to include where and what the traps are." 

Tomlinson says, "Okay Mr. Wizard, here are your choices.  You either draw out the Cunningham mine for us with descriptions of all of this or you come with us."   He says, "I am willing to draw it out." Jake listens for the response but is already mentally preparing for what comes next.  He draws his long barreled pistol in a non-threatening way, and ejects the round in fifth position of the cylinder.  He takes a small leather case out of an inside pocket of his duster and removes a single bullet, a magical pyrotechnic round.  He inserts that round into the newly empty space, parks the hammer back over the empty sixth cylinder position and reholsters the weapon.  Part of him is listening, while the other part is going over his weapons. 

"So," Jake asks matter of factly while Messier is making the map, "Does anyone know what Decker looks like or should I just shoot anyone I meet?" After Messier drew out the map, Kate said, "Is there anything more you can tell us about the Cowboy Gang?  Anything you haven't already told us?   I know you want to stay in the area with your mines, but your pardon won't protect you from Palmer.  The quicker we can get Palmer the sooner you can wear your own face again." 

Wicks/Messier replies, "He is my student but I am a far more powerful mage.  I can protect myself from him.   He now leads the gang from Promise City and that is where he gets his money from although I am unsure who his financier is." Jake states, "Fisk.  I find it hard to believe it is not Fisk.  We will see..." Kate nodded and after Jake mentioned Fisk she added.  "Any idea who his lieutenants are? And I doubt you know anything about it, but it never hurts to be thorough.  Did you know anything about the hooded riders from Sunday morning?  Hear any rumors or see anything strange?" 

He replies, "No, I do not know the hierarchy of his gang or who most of the members are.   All I know are the faces and bodies of three of them, as Palmer has had me change them during the last few months to keep Wyatt Earp from killing them.   I used images I remembered of people I knew from France rather than anybody they might actually meet." 

"Merci, Monsieur Messier. Je sais que ce n'a pas été plaisant mais il libère un bon nombre de gens, y compris vous-même."  He replies in English, "You are very welcome, and like each I you I only do what I must to survive and prosper." Kate turned to Mr. Tomlinson.  "Is there anything you can think of we've missed?" Jake says, "We still need to see that picture of what Turner now looks like.  Can we continue this discussion after we deal with the creatures at the Cunningham mine?" 

Harker says "The Cunningham mine is several miles closer to here than the Beatrice.  Should we just leave these two here?   Should we have all of use for the Cunningham Mine or could one or two of us bring this wizard to his home for the photograph?" Kate asks, "Is Mr. Miller still under vampiric influence?  We should free him if we can or we'll be just leaving him here to be killed by them.  Or perhaps Mr. Messier can protect him as well? I think we should stay together.  Things are too unpredictable to be splitting up.  But I'll accept whatever you all decide.  If you don't mind, I'm going to sit for a bit." 

Tomlinson says, "I could rid Miller of the influence but it would take time that we don't have right now.  We can't bring him, while he is still under some control I wouldn't trust him.  Despite the pardon I also would not trust our wizard friend Messier either.  I say we need to both secure and separate them, perhaps leaving one here and the other at the Sharpaxe mine along the way." Kate says, "Whatever you think Mr. Tomlinson.  But I would move Mr. Miller instead of leaving him here." Jake says, "No, I say we leave Miller here.  The more we interact with him, the more the vampires can know.  I know it may be dangerous for Miller, but that is a risk we should take.  We need to increase our odds of destroying these creatures for good." 

Jake nods at Katherine. "There are enough of us to leave some here or go with him to the Beatrice mine or where ever."  Jake looks at Messier directly but speaks to the others.  "He is dangerous enough that leaving a couple of folks behind would put them at serious risk if he had reason to harm them.  I am hoping we have put that behind us.  Better to be partners in this than dangerous enemies to each other.  I would feel better if he stayed here with a couple of folks."  Jake looks back to Tomlinson.  "Who do we need for expertise to take care of the creatures at Cunningham?  I want to do this right this time." 

Tomlinson states, "The Goddess gave those arrows to Nakomo and Harbrace, they are the two most important to bring.  Beyond that, I am needed to permanently destroy the caskets, Bishop Papandraius will be needed if any of us are caught and drained and you had success against those other two.   So that leaves Harker, Priestess Minerva and Mrs. Kale." 

Kate walks a few feet away and sits next to Minerva who has been quiet during all this. 
"Minerva sits with her hands clenched her lap. She hisses quietly to Katherine. "It is all I can do not to shoot that man here and now. How dare he justify what he has done by saying that he does what is necessary to survive. I wish that I had not promised not to harm him." 

Kate states, "Right now, I'm just grateful we have the information we need.  I've done things a few time just to survive, but yes, I would have died before I allowed myself to be used by these monsters.  They would have had to subsume my will before I helped." The Priestess says, "We have all done things that we regret,  but he feels no remorse.  He is no different than those who murdered my father. I know that I promised not to harm him but I did not promise not to pray for justice." she spits. 

Kate answers, "He doesn't seem to."  Kate sighed.  "I'm afraid I just don't have enough left to get worked up about it.  But that is how I am, I'll be terrified and hopping mad after it's all over. I didn't get to thank you yesterday for what you did for us.  I was trying so hard to help and stay as safe as possible but those walls fooled me.  The Bishop may have done the spell to fix me, but I wouldn't have lived to reach him without you." Minerva replies, "It is not necessary to thank me. You are my friend." she says waving off the words of gratitude. "Besides the power did not come from me, it came through the necklace given to me by the goddess Diana. The gods work through me, I am only a vessel. " 

Jake interrupts Minerva and Katherine.  "The advice seems to be that everyone is needed at the Cunningham mine except you two and Harker.  Either of you want to stay with Messier and not go to the mine?" Regretfully Kate said, "Minerva should go.  Having two clerics is always a good thing.  I should be safe enough with Mr. Harker.” 

Minerva states, "Messier is dangerous. I should stay with you. Nakomo is a cleric also. He should go to the mine. He has the arrows." Kate answers, "I believe they included Nakomo in the necessary people.  I would prefer to go but I am not needed and not at full health.  They may need more healing than the Bishop can provide." 

Minerva answers, "I am not comfortable leaving you here, but perhaps you are right." she stands and hugs Katherine. "Be careful." She follows Jake over to the horses. "Katherine, try to keep Harker out of trouble this time." Jake gives her a wink. At the horses he says to Tomlinson, "I guess we are ready." The ride off to the Cunningham mine.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-two, “The Marshals Debate“, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 2:00 P.M. *

Chester, Eduardo, Hank and Father Valdez have reached Tombstone by 1:45 P.M., which is fifteen minutes before the scheduled departure of the Promise City stagecoach.   Eduardo waves to Chuck Nevers and Newton Gilly as they prepare the vehicle for departure. Hank slaps the drivers on the back. "Keep the change, gentlemen. You earned it." Chester says to the drivers, "Thanks guys. We made it just in time. Chuck, Newton, can you give us a ride back to town?" 

Nevers asks Chester, "How'd you get out here then?" Chester replies, "We rode out with a friend of Hank's here. But, uh, we got left behind. So about the stage..." Gilly says, "We only have two seats left for inside, two of you will have to ride up top with us." "That's fine by me? How about you guys?" The others agree and they buy tickets. Chester and Eddie ride with Nevers and Gilly, while Hank and Valdez sit inside. "Sure glad we caught you when we did. I didn't feel like staying overnight." 

The Wells Fargo Stagecoach set off from Tombstone heading east.   The trip is uneventful, with arrive back in Promise City at 5:30 P.M. Chester hops off the stage and waits for everyone else to disembark. He says to the others. "Eddie, let's get back to the office to tell the Marshall what we found out. Father, Hank. I'll see you later." The lawmen go back to the office and fill in Berg about what Luca told them. 

Marshall Berg says, "That's all very interesting but there's nothing that we can use for evidence for any arrests, just one man's speculation.   How would you suggest we proceed?" Chester replies, "Luca said that Ashley hired men from Buckley and Thayer to do the rustling. We lean on them some and one of them should talk." 

Berg replies, "There are three or four ranchers left at the Thayer Ranch but they're keeping a low profile and sticking close together, afraid that they'll be Wyatt Earp's next targets.  As far as I know none of them ever worked for Buckley.     The only one still living who has worked for both is Ken Wagner.  He's one of the three who inherited that ranch from Buckley but after his two partners were found to be members of the Hooded Riders Judge Isby ordered that ranch sold to make restitution.   As there is no proven connection between Wagner and the riders he is protesting that order, with Fisk handling that appeal.   As far as I know he's currently a house guest of Attorney Fisk." 

Chester states, “Then we'll have to pay him a visit. Getting Wagner away from Fisk will be hard, but I'll find a way around that. Fisk won't be able to object to an official visit by the law." Berg says, "Yes, but it will have to wait.  You have the Marshal's debate in an hour.  You should probably get yourself a bite to eat and cleaned up some before then." Chester answers, "Oh. Thanks for reminding me, Mitch. I gotta go." 

Chester hustles over to Gilson's to take a quick bath. "It'll be nice to wash all that dust and grime off. Thanks, Mrs. Gilson." "She replies, "You're welcome, Deputy. Just call if you need anything." "I will." Chester bathes quickly, but thoroughly. He dries off and walks back to the Lucky Lady, feeling refreshed. He sees Jeff Mills there. "Hey Jeff. How was your trip?" Jeff replies, "Fine, and yours?  Heard you wound up in Tombstone without a horse." "Yeah. Hank Hill's airship might have been scared off by the French army. The local sheriff found a dead officer near where we were supposed to meet. So we borrowed one of his wagons to get to Tombstone. We found the guy we were looking for and got some good information. We'll talk about your trip later. Glad to see you safe." Jeff say "Yeah, Kris Wagner from Wells Fargo came by a little while ago looking for you, his men told him you'd just gotten back.   He asked that you stop by Drover's Hotel and see him before the debate if you can." "He was? I'll be there after I get something to eat. Thanks for the message, Jeff." 

Chester eats Maria's dinner heartily. After Chester finishes dinner, he changes into fresh clothes and walks over to Drover's. He looks around for Wagner. Wagner is at a table dining with his wife Emma and sons Luke and Jacob.   Upon seeing Chester he excuses himself from his family and gestures for Chester to join him at the deserted end of the bar, sitting in the last two barstools. 

Wagner says, "Deputy, I'm not sure if you heard the story about the attempted Benson Wells Fargo Stagecoach robbery of March 1881?  You haven't?  Well, fifteen months ago tomorrow a quartet of bandits attempted to rob the stage running between Benson and Tombstone.  Shots were fired and the stage managed to get away, but not before one of the drivers and a passenger were fatally killed. 

The four bandits were later identified but only one was arrested and he managed to then escape.   The other three were each later killed in unrelated crimes, but the escapee has never turned up.   The Wells Fargo reward is still current.   I figured you might need to know about this later. He takes a paper out from his coat pocket and unfolds it.  It reads "Wanted for Murder and Grand Larceny  $ 900 Reward"  A drawing of a rugged man is below it and under than the name "Luther King".   

Wagner says, "Yeah, King, first cousin of the guy you're debating tonight for the Marshall's job.  Worked at the King's Bar-W Ranch up until that robbery attempt." Chester gives a low whistle. "This could come in handy. Thanks, Kris. Having a murderer and bandit in a family would be a hard thing to swallow for a lawman. You think the King family is hiding Luther or at least know where he is?" 

Wagner replies, "Not that we know of, Wells Fargo has been actively looking for this guy for a while.  The only unconfirmed rumor was that he was seen last November in the company of Claude Buckley and a wood elf named Luca but Marshall Hollister investigated that and said it was false." Chester's breath catches in his throat for a second and he coughs. Wagner says, "Are you alright, Deputy?" 

Chester says, "I'm fine. Just a little dust is all. Maybe that's why Buckley was killed." Wagner indicates he wouldn't know.   Chester looks closely at the Wanted poster to memorize Luther's face. You never know when he could come out of hiding. Wagner says, "Here, take it, I can get more from the company." Chester replies, "Thanks a bunch, Kris. I'll see you later." 
He heads back to eat with his family.   

The clock on the wall shows that Chester has around fifteen minutes until the debate is scheduled to begin. Chester comments to nobody in particular “Might as well head over to the hall now. Early bird catches the worm. You never know when he could come out of hiding.” 

Chester arrives at the Town Hall for the debate.  The room is filled with around seventy-five people.    Chester sees Clarisse but notices that most of his friends are not present. Chester waves to Clarisse. She blows him a kiss. He blows one back. I hope the others are safe. 

The six candidates for the Town Marshall debate take to the stage.   Judge Isby introduces them in alphabetical order from left to right as Henry ‘Hank’ Hill, who is employed by the owners of the Promise City Mirror and is an independent candidate,  Moss Johnson, a former Army Captain who is running as an independent candidate, Ashley King whose family owns the Bar-H ranch and is with the Law and Order Party, Chester Martin who is currently a Deputy Marshall and is with the Unity Party, Prosper ‘Deacon’ McCoy who is the bouncer for the Palace Saloon and is with the Freedom Party and Charlie Villers who has previously worked as a Deputy Sheriff and is with the Liberty Party.    Judge Isby outlines the debate rules. 

The first question is to Hank Hill and reads, “Why does a gunslinger want to be Town Marshall?”   Hank replies, "Ya need a  fella that can handle a six gun...And I'm a better than fair shot." 

The next question is for Moss Johnson and reads, “Word is that you were dishonorably discharged from the Army.  Wouldn’t that disqualify you as a viable candidate?”    He replies, “Absolutely not, in fact, the reasons behind that are what makes me the best candidate.    I was discharged for taking what was deemed too aggressive a stance against the Apache, specifically against Chief Cochise.   A few years later he went on the warpath and killed hundreds of humans, many right here in this county.  That never would have happened if I hadn’t been removed.   

Today you have hundreds of Apache warriors right at your doorstep.   In January they came close to wiping out this town and only quick intervention from the army prevented that.   You need a strict decisive Marshall for this town to protect you from those redskins.  And as far as dishonorable discharges are concerned, Martin here was too and you made him a Deputy Marshal.” Chester gets a sour look on his face. The army nearly made things worse. That was Nanuet's doing. 

The next question is for Hank Hill and reads, "How would you enforce the law in Promise City?" He replies, "Like I told ya a few minutes ago, Ya need a  fella that can handle a six gun...And I'm a better than fair shot." 

The next question is for Ashley King and reads, “What is your opinion of the present law enforcement of this community?”    King says, “I am appalled.  Lawlessness has run rampant, with candidates murdered including a Deputy Sheriff.   Multiple buildings in town were destroyed last weekend both here and at an outlying mine, with several good candidates threatened, many of whom have now withdrawn from the race.   That is not how a Democracy should work and the good people of Promise City should no longer be afraid.  As Marshall I will either catch or drive off these outlaws and make this town safe for the good families of town.   My party is called Law and Order and that is what we stand for.” 

The next question is for Moss Johnson and reads, "What are your qualifications for Marshal?"   He replies, "A long Army career ending at the rank of Captain.  I know how to command men and strategize.  I've also been working in the area for a few months so have gotten a good feel for this town." 

The next question is for Hank Hill and reads, "Who do you think you'd pick for Deputies?"   He replies, "Any man that can shoot better and drink more than I can." 

The next question is for Charlie Villars and reads, “Mr. Villars, you are a new resident in town, barely qualifying for the residency requirement, and have continued to reside at an outlying ranch.   How do you know what the people in town need from a Marshall?”   He replies, “I know because the ranch I am at is the Thayer Ranch, where the ranch owner and several ranch hands have been unjustly murdered by Wyatt Earp delusional paranoia while the current town law enforcement officers have turned a blind eye to his vigilante streak.  This town needs a decisive leader for Town Marshall and we sure don't have it now!" 

Moss Johnson is asked the next question which is also regarding an opinion of the present town law enforcement.   He says, "They are a bunch of idiots!   The attack of those hooded riders proves that!  It happened three days ago and the only folks arrested were allowed to escape.  This Deputy standing here is useless and should be run out of town on a rail.  I can't believe anybody would seriously consider voting for him for Marshal." 

Chester blurts out, "Snavely, Allman, and Skull escaped using sorcery. How do you guard against that?" Moss Johnson replies, "There are ways. Clerics can do that. You had a Bishop right here in town and didn't bother to ask him for help." Chester replies, "The Bishop was already on his way to the office, when they escaped." 

Charlie Villers interjects, "Hold on a minute Johnson, you're tar-and-feathering the wrong guy! “Let me make one clarification, I in no way blame Deputy Martin for what has taken place. He is a very good man and knows how to protect this town, as witnessed by his stopping Pony Deal in March and leading the posse that stopped Johnny Ringo in April. During that awful shootout three weeks back he was just following his boss’s orders, as all good employees should. It is not his fault that Marshall Berg is totally ineffectual, has bungled all recent investigations and is unfit to wear a Marshall’s badge. 

In fact, I’ll go one step further. Deputy Martin only needs to voice his agreement right now about Berg’s complete incompetence and assure this audience that he would have handled things very differently during this last month if he had been Marshal. If Deputy Martin does that, then I will withdraw from this race right now and throw my full support behind his candidacy.” “As will I ,” Prosper McCoy interjects. 

Chester says, "Marshall Berg is doing the best he can. It isn't his fault that the Cowboy Gang is still active in the county. We're not getting a lot of help from the Sheriff there." Villars says, "Then you're as daft as Berg! Sheriff Behan is a friend of mine, he's done a lot. After Deputy Sheriff Hunter was murdered he sent not one but two Deputies. They're doing all they can but are new here, so it'll be a while until they get up to speed. But I've worked with them before, back when I was a Deputy Sheriff, they're a smart bunch. They'll have this solved soon enough, sooner if we elect somebody competent to help them." 

Chester responds, If they're so smart, how come the Cowboy Gang was so active until a few months ago? Like you said, I stopped Pony Deal and lead the posse that dealt with Johnny Ringo." Villars interjects, "That was all around here in Promise City, Colin Hunter's assigned area. Leslie and Nagle were over in Tombstone helping John Behan keep peace there. I think that's a cheap shot, trying to blame your own incompetence on poor Deputy Hunter, who gave his life attempting to do the job you were clearly incapable off." Judge Isby pounds the gavel before Villars can continue, stating "That's enough on that topic, let's move on. 

The next question is for Ashley King and asks if he will have a bias towards ranchers over businessmen given his background. King says, "No sir, I will not. All people of Promise City will be treated equally. In fact, I have withdrawn my membership from the Cattleman's Association partially to show I would not favor just one group." 

The following question is for Hank Hill. The question reads, "Mr. Hill, you have stated before that you are from McKinney Texas. In that town is a Clement Hill who is your cousin, the son of your father’s brother. Are you aware that Clem Hill is related through his mother to Frank and Jesse James and that in the last year since they robbed this town they have been spotted back in your home town? Don’t you find that rather coincidental, especially since they knew exactly where to go in town and who to rob?” Hank replies, "Cousin Clem is back home ? That mangy sidewinder better not show his hide at his uncle Cotton's place. There'll be an ass kickin fer sure ah tell ya what." 

Ashley King interjects, "He didn't answer the question. Isby pounds the gavel and says, “Mr. King, that is enough. You were not referenced in his answer and have spoken out of turn.” King replies, “Judge Isby, my family lost money from the bank that was robbed, so it directly involves me.” Judge Isby says, “You were not recognized to speak so you are out-of-order. If you speak out of turn again I will have you jailed and fined for contempt.” 

Hill replies, “They knew where to hit through their cousin Cleatus James, who lived in this town. I am the one who shot Cleatus and helped stop Billy the Kid!” Ashley King interjects, “Yes indeed, you initiated a shootout with some of the gang to provide a diversion so that Frank and Jesse could escape from town with all of the money. And shortly after that you and your friends had the money to make a trip to Europe. How much was your payoff Hill?” Isby pounds the gavel and orders King removed from the room for contempt. 

Chester reaches into his pocket for Luther King's wanted poster and pushes it deeper and mutters to himself, “No need for this now. I really didn't want to use it, but Ashley can't become Marshall.” The remaining half-hour of the debate is uneventful, with no major revelations. The last question asked of Chester is "Deputy Martin, your loyalty towards Marshal Berg is commendable, but are there any differences in the approach of law enforcement that you would enact as Marshall than you predecessor? 

Chester gathers his thoughts for a few moments. He takes a deep breath and says, "The Marshal was a lawyer before he became marshal, so he thinks like one. He responds to problems when they happen. I like going out and finding trouble before it finds us. I'm an old cavalryman, so that suits me better. We need to hunt the Cowboy Gang down to clean up this town. How many more stagecoaches are they going to rob? I'm not going to let them ride herd over this place, if I have anything to do about it." 

The final question in the debate is directed at Charlie Villars . It reads "Mr. Villars, you were close friends with a number of people who Wyatt Earp has killed. Is that what has prompted you to decide to run for public office?" He replies, "In part, I was a deputy before under Sheriff Behan and knew Colin Hunter well. He thought it important enough to run for office and I owe it to him to try to do what he set out to do. As for Earp, the first thing I plan to do upon election as Marshall is deputize enough folks who can shoot well to make it clear that he's no longer welcome around here and if he ever returns to Promise City it will be his final mistake." With that answer the Judge declares the debate ended. He invites everybody to return the next night for the mayoral debate. 

As Chester leaves the stage Clarisse rushes up to him, gives him a hug and says, "You were wonderful." Chester enthusiastically returns the hug. He kisses her and says, "Why thank you my dear." He ruefully shakes his head. "This election isn’t going to be easy. I should've expected being challenged on my loyalty to Marshall Berg. Now they can tar me with the same brush. Villars had a good point about getting more deputies. We are getting stretched thin." They decide to head over to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-three, “The Cunningham Mine“, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 5:00 P.M. *

The ride to the Cunningham mine is uneventful. Harbrace indicates that the minehead entrance is just over the next bend. Jake draws his Italian rifle and they carefully look around the bend at the surrounding area. Tomlinson says, "Cooke, why don't you and Father Harbrace move forward with me. Nakomo, Priestess Minerva and the Bishop can follow a short distance further back." Jake nods. He leaves the long rifle on the horse and takes the Spencer. He drops out the first bullet and nods again. "I am ready. I am a fool, but I am ready." He moves up with Tomlinson. 

As they enter the doorway of the minehead Tomlinson says, "The two of you know I have some experience with wizardry, I am not certain of those other three, I certainly would not want the Bishop to know. I will cast a spell that will allow me to detect the location of any traps within our path. But first I should cast a spell upon one of you that will allow you to see through any illusions, as I cannot maintain two active spells simultaneously." 

Nakomo lnotches an arrow while nervously looking about. "Nakomo, do not use the holy arrows yet. The vampires will not be out here in the sun." Minerva says as she readies her rifle and adjusts the whip at her waist. Jake immediately starts to point at Harbrace and then stops. With a shiver he says, "Alright. Me." Tomlinson removes from his pocket a sliver of yellow-tinted glass which he places on Jake's arm with his own hand over it. With his other hand he makes a wavy gesture and begins to state a Latin phrase. To Jake it feels like the glass is cutting into his arm and then the pain ceases. When Tomlinson removes his hand the glass is gone and there are no marks on the arm. 

Jake shudders again, looking at Tomlinson and back to his arm several times. "Too late to change my mind? Ah, never mind." Jake pops the round he removed back into Spencer and slings it over his shoulder. He draws his Colt, puts a sixth round in it and says, "Let us be on with it." Minerva and Nakomo follow behind Jake and Harbrace. 

Tomlinson casts the second spell on himself and then has Harbrace gesture for the other three to follow. They move through the main chamber which has three side passageways. Jake sees a shimmering section of wall of a different color and upon closer concentration notes that it isn't actually there, with another passageway behind it. He realizes that the others do not see it. It also isn't listed on the map that Messier drew. Jake quickly taps Tomlinson on the arm. "There is a fourth passage." He walks quietly to it and pushes his foot through the bottom of it. 

Tomlinson says, "Not on the map, and doesn't appear to go anywhere near where he said the creatures are at. What do you think?" Jake says, "I think I do not trust Messier. Who else can make these hidden doors? If he is the only one, then he lied. Even if he did not create it, he is wizard enough to know it was there, do not you think?" Minerva comments, "Messier does what he must do to prosper. You cannot trust his words or his deeds." 

Tomlinson says, "The Bishop indicated that what he told us was truthful, but he drew this independent of the conversation. However, he did describe where the creatures were. We have two choices, we investigate this new wrinkle or we follow the original map to see if those monsters are where he said. Based upon what he first told me we only have around two-hours left before those new ones join the world." Minerva says, "I do not doubt that what he spoke was the truth. That does not mean that he has revealed it in it's entirety. The truth can be used to deceive also. I think that we should go down this unmarked passage and see what he did not want us to know." Jake nods. "Let us be quick about it." 

They proceed down the passageway, which leads to large chamber with a mineshaft going downward. There is a considerable amount of machinery in the room, including a steam powered machine with large drill-like bits to bore into the earth. Iron and beam braces support a metal ladder going downward. Jake mutters, "Mierde. Why is it always climbing?" He looks around. "I guess I am climbing down." Jake starts down. 

They go for 120 feet before the walls change color to rock with shiney parts. They get a little further down until they reach an irregularly shaped chamber with some steam powered digging machines. With the lantern they see that they are standing in the midst of a silver vein. Jake detects nothing more illusionary and there is no way to exit the chamber other than the ladder. Minerva says, "Luna, fly ahead and report back to me." Luna flys down the shaft ahead of Jake. 

Jake comments, "Mierde. Maybe he is just greedy and left this part out. Let us get back up quickly." It takes another fifteen minutes for them to find their way back to the section with the other passageways and another twenty to get to to location where Messier specified the illusionary wall was. During that time Jake does not see anything else amiss although there are a few spots that they have to stop for Tomlinson to either deactivate or spring traps, all of which are noted on the map. 

As they reach the spot where the wall is specified Jake is able to discern the fake wall, an irregularly shaped doorway seven feet high and three feet wide at it's widest point. Jake is able to see that beyond the doorway is a short corridor, maybe ten to twelve feet deep, that is then ends at a wooden frame covered over by a dark sheet. Jake describes what he sees to the others before stepping through the illusion, gun drawn. Looking all about, up and down and listening intently he kicks out at the solid wall to make sure no vampire is there before putting his back to it. 

The corridor that Jake steps into has solid walls on both sides and runs ten feet on the right and twelve on the left until it reaches the wooden frame with the sheet fastened to it. The sheet is dyed black and secured on the top but loose on the bottom. There does not appear to be any easy way to see what is on the other side without moving the sheet. The way behind Jake is narrow enough to only allow single file. Jake whispers "Is it trapped?" 

Tomlinson nods, "Yes, the bottom corners of the sheet are linked to traps. If we try to push it open they will activate. It looks well secured on the top as well." "So much for bursting through with surprise...." Jake holsters his pistol and draws the hunting knife from its hidden location behind his neck. The razor sharp edge glints in the lamplight. Tomlinson raises an eyebrow and Jake just shrugs in response and whispers, "How about we cut the sheet and take a look? Unless you have a better idea?" 

Jake continues to whisper, "If something tries to grab me through the cloth, I will drop to the ground quickly and let you all shoot it with your arrows or do something...." They nod reassuringly in a vague sort of way. Mumbling under his breath, "Yes, I like a crisp plan," he silently approaches the dark cloth. Inspecting that the top is firmly in held in place, he makes a quick vertical cut from the top about half way down and then pulls away from the cloth holding himself tight against the right side wall. 

When nothing happens, Jake then makes a small incision across the top of the cloth beginning from his previous incision for about two and a half feet to the left. Again he pulls back towards the right side wall. After a moment, he carefully peers through the newly made window in the cloth. 

The lantern is back around the corner so it provided minimal light, but enough so that Jake is able to see into the other room. Unfortunately for him the other room was completely darkened so the minimum of light is enough to alert the sole occupant of the room of their presence. A tall thin man in cowboy garb is seated atop one of three caskets within the twenty-foot diameter room. He is seated twelve feet from the doorway with the curtain and immediately swings the double-barreled shotgun in his hands up towards the window in the cloth. "Mierde! Duck!" Jake hits the floor and covers his head with his arms. 

Jake and Tomlinson both drop without a problem. Minerva also drops without getting hit but also drops lantern which breaks and goes out (but doesn't start a fire). Nakomo is missed from getting hit only due to his shorter height. The Bishop takes full brunt of the shotgun blast and the lantern goes flying. Harbrace is blocked by Bishop so escapes injury. He manages to catch the flying lantern, preventing a fire and keeping the hallway illuminated. 

Time seems to move in slow motion. The shotgun blast pushed the sheet enough that one of the lower corner traps is set off. There is a bright flash down on the floor from the other side of the cloth and the lower corner of the sheet sets fire from the opposite side. The air is still heavy with smoke and Jake hears the sounds of boots striking the floor inside the room. Harbrace sets the lantern on the ground and places his hands atop Bishop Papandraius to cast his most powerful healing spell. 

Jake turns his mouth towards the boy and whisper, "Be ready Nakomo." In his mind Jake counts out the distance from the door to the man. A cautious man takes a two foot step, five steps is where I want him. He listens intently for sounds in the other room, sounds that give Jake a clue to what action to take. He waits to count out five steps and imagines the mans torso just where it would be on the other side of the cloth. Jake holds very still, concentrating and holding his hunting knife ready to throw and thinks to himself, “Funny, it is one of the last items I still own that came with me from Philadelphia.” 

Jake hears continued sounds of footsteps inside the room, but they are moving away rather than towards the doorway. The loudest sound is behind Jake from Harbrace, the Latin incantation of him casting his healing spell upon the Bishop, which the occupant of the room would also be able to hear. He thinks, “Blast. We cannot have this holding us back.” Jake reaches out and grabs a small edge of the cloth away from the unexploded corner as possible and pulls hard and drops to the floor again, once again covering as much of his body with his duster as possible. 

The explosion from that corner goes off, lighting that corner of the sheet on fire as well as the remaining parts of the sheet near it blast away. Jake's duster protects him from the majority of that trap explosion. Minerva is temporarily blinded by the flash as well and is mostly blocked by Jake but also takes minor damage from the exploding debris. Nakomo, being half-elf is not hindered by the dim light and calls out the # of men he is able to see while quickly notching a holy arrow and taking aim. 

Minerva prays to the gods to protect them and pulls one of her two remaining vials of holy water from her pocket. Nakomo can make out the shape of two moving beings in the room. One is very large, larger than a man, lying on the floor in the corner. Nakomo's infravision indicates that he appears to be radiating heat as a living person would. The other one has moved over behind one of the caskets and knealed down behind it, providing a significant amount of cover, while he levels his shotgun towards the doorway prepared to fire. 

Jake nods as Nakomo blurts out what he sees. His back still to the burning curtain, Jake pulls out a fuse holds it against his hunting knife and quickly wraps his bandana around the blade in a crude approximation of a stick of dynamite. People see what they expect to see. Still crouching he turns and lights the fuse from the flame, "Well then, let us blow him back to the foul pit in Hades that spawned him!" he says loudly and tosses the 'stick of dynamite' in an arch about fifteen or so feet into the room, behind where he remembers having seen the man and coffin. He crouches low to give Nakomo a shot if one presents itself and prepares to spring into the room. 

The shotgun is fired. It is off target and hits the side of the doorway, showing Nakomo and Jake with some rocks and gravel but no metal shot. Between the gunpowder from the shotgun blast and the dust from the debris it is temporarily difficult to spot the man who fired. When vision clears Nakomo no longer sees him behind the coffin. The empty shotgun remains lying across the top of the casket. 

When Nakomo yells out that the room is occupied Minverva pray's to the gods to Protect Jake from the evil that lurks in the dark. Minerva does something and the air around Jake feels different but he does not take the time to figure out what. He dives into the room and rolls across the floor in an attempt to avoid being attacked as he enters the room. Instead of attacking his senses are finely tuned to avoiding being struck or shot. At the end of his roll he ends in a crouch and knocks the shot gun off the coffin to floor next to him. 

As Jake is rolling and tumbling towards the casket Nakomo spots a bat flying up from behind the opposite side of the casket straight towards the ceiling. Looking up towards the darkened ceiling the young Indian spots a section approximately one-foot round heading up that from the temperature difference around it concludes is a vent to the outside. Nakomo aims his arrow and shoots at the bat.  The arrow misses, but the Goddess-enhanced magical shaft does light up as it flies, illuminating the upper part of the chamber and drawing the other's attention to the rapidly flying bat that is now twenty-feet from it's exit. Jake snaps his head up, draws his long barreled Colt and rapidly fires off three rounds at the critter. The bat proves to be an elusive target given it's small size, rapid speed and irregular flight path. Jake's initial shot is close but misses. The second shot is perfectly hit, the bullet striking the bat square in the chest and the creature letting of a loud screech as it plummets towards the ground, his third shot also missing due to the rapid change in flight path. The bat strikes the ground hard and lies unmoving, much of its chest now missing. It then begins to transform back into the form of the man who had been Slim Decker. 

With his gun now pointed at the figure on the ground Jake says, "Uh, I think this is the part where you expert hunters and priests do something to make sure it is going to stay dead. Well it is technically dead, but you know what I mean." Tomlinson points to the gaping hole in the center of the man's chest and says, "Yes, I can already see the tissue starting to regenerate." He draws his sword and with a single downward thrust decapitates the creature. Jake involuntarily starts when the creature's head rolls away. "Father always said, when trouble starts do not lose your head. Father was an idiot and lead a sheltered life." 

Meanwhile, thirty feet away Father Harbrace casts his final healing spell onto Bishop Papandraius to keep the man alive. Minerva rushes over to offer her assistance to Harbrace while Nakomo stands transfixed staring at the headless corpse of the man that was Slim Decker. Jake shakes Nakomo's arm gently, "Keep your wits boy, keep your eyes open to the shaft above and the caskets. Just in case." 

Then turning to Tomlinson, "We should have some fledgling vampires to dispatch. Let us be about our business. Every minute we dally here is a temptation for Messier. I am not certain that Harkins and Mrs. Kale are a match for him. Those two will play him fairly, I do not expect that same back." While he speaks Jake reloads his pistol. A wide eyed Nakomo mutely nods his assent. He notches another arrow and watches the ceiling. 

Tomlinson goes over to the tied and bound ogre and casts a spell. "We appear to have gotten here in time. He's fully alive, no blood has been drained from him." There are three closed caskets in the room, two are made of nicely polished and stained wood. The third is a cheaply made pine box. Two more bodies are lying on the floor behind the furthest casket, a human and an ogre. 

Tomlinson comments, "These would be Mr. Ray Cunningham and his worker Socrates. This is their home so they would not immediately require a receptacle for the dirt. According to Cunningham's son they were the first two drained so will be the first of these to rise, I had best dispatch them first." Jake nods. "Tell me if you need my assistance, otherwise I will just watch over things." 

Tomlinson replies, "Just cover me. We should still have another hour or two but I wouldn't it's not beyond the realm of possibilities that one might awaken earlier than anticipated." Jake nods. While walking around he retrieves his old hunting knife and neckerchief. He checks on Nakomo a couple of times telling the boy, "You did good, no panic when it counted." Nakomo's eyes brighten and a little color returns to his cheeks upon hearing the words of praise from his hero, 
"Thanks. I can't say that I wasn't scared, and I don't scare easily... but You, Mr. Jake, You were cool as a cucumber. Do you think that you could teach me how to shoot like that? " 

"Heh, Silver Jake Cucumber." Jake shakes his head, "Do not believe that I was not scared, only a fool would not have been. I will teach you shooting, but how good you get depends on practice. Having a good teacher is only a start." The boy replies, "I will practice every day. Thanks." He says without taking his eyes off his task." 

Jake watches the area and the creatures that Tomlinson is dealing with in some detail. Though interested in what might be found if he searched around, he keeps his attention on Tomlinson and being his support. Priestess Minerva assists John Harbrace is stabilizing the wounded Bishop in the outer hallway. Tomlinson sets up candles and pours a green liquid in a circle around each of the caskets. He then casts spells Next he draws his sword and decapitates both bodies after which he pours an opaque liquid from a water-skin over both bodies. 

He says, "They are cleansed now. We only need to burn them now to finish this." Jake says, "Then the caskets too? Here or outside?" Tomlinson replies, "I was only speaking to these two bodies here. We still need to check out the other three caskets and see who might be inside, then deal with them as well. The caskets themselves would make good material for a fire to then burn the bodies on top of, especially as our friend Decker has pointed out that this room has an air vent for the smoke to go." Jake says, “Well, let us be about it. Is the Bishop stable enough for us to now concentrate on these boxes?" 

Minerva continues to tend to the Bishop. Using one of the Cure Critical Wounds stones Minerva is able to stabilize the Bishop enough that he can stand again. He indicates that he is weak but still capable of turning the undead if it is needed. Tomlinson gestures to the caskets and suggests "We should do these one-at-a-time. One of them would have been Decker's so it would now be empty. I'm assuming the other two both have occupants in them." 

Jake replies, "Yes, one at a time. Does anyone have the skills to tell which one is empty? We should check that one first. I am game to open the lid." Minerva helps him over to an empty wooden box and sits him on the crate against the wall. "Rest here out of the way, Costa. Hopefully your divine intervention will not be required." She walks over to Nakomo. "I will watch here. It would be best if you and your arrows were by the caskets." 

Tomlinson replies, "None will be completely empty given that they would all have dirt, and not knowing how much dirt is in each would make it near impossible to tell. Plus lifting a casket or knocking on it could awaken a sleeping occupant if one of these is already among the ranks of the undead." 

Minerva states, "I will ask the gods to detect any evil that may be present in the boxes." She bows her head and concentrates. She detects trace amounts of evil from the two nicer made caskets and none from the poorly made pine box. She states, "There is a trace of evil lingering around those two. and there does not seem to be anything evil in the pine box, but be careful just the same, they could be trapped also." 

Jake looks to Tomlinson expectantly. "Do you think they are trapped?" Tomlinson replies, "They do not appear to be to me. Which should we begin with?" Jake replies, "Pine box. Get your tools ready. Nakomo over there so you have a clear shot when I open the lid. Ready?" Jake opens the lid and steps back. The casket contains a dead human wearing cowboy clothes who looks familiar to some. Tomlinson says, "Denny Gaurin, owned the Rattlesnake ranch. Since you can't detect evil from him that means we got here in time, he hasn't risen yet, he's just a corpse. Help me out here John." 

Harbrace and Tomlinson remove the body which is then decapitated with the sword, doused with holy water, and has a spell cast upon it. Harbrace and Tomlinson then tip the casket over to dump out the dirt, which Tomlinson also sprinkles on holy water. When they are done Jake closes up the pine box. "Nakomo, climb up here and stand on top. You will have a better shot if one is needed from here." Once he is in place Jake says, "That one next," pointing to the one on his right. "Everybody get in place, get your tools ready." Once they are all in location he stands behind the coffin and reaches across and opens it, the lid coming towards him. 

Nakomo climbs on the coffin and notches an arrow, aiming it at the box that is about to be opened. Minerva stands on the periphery clutching her holy symbol with one hand and her gun with the magical bullet in the other. The second casket proves to be empty other than a few inches of dirt on the bottom. They move on to the third which like the second only contains dirt and no body. Tomlinson says, "That's not good, that means that another of those creatures might still be nearby." 

Jake says, "I figured these two to belong to the two in town. Either way, we should destroy them, right?" Tomlinson replies, "Yes, and let's be quick about it." The dirt is dumped from both caskets which Harbrace then takes an axe to. The wood is piled up and doused with kerosene. Jake searches the room while Tomlinson builds his fire. It is lit and the two bodies piled atop. Once the fire is roaring Tomlinson says, "Let's be gone from this place. The smoke might attract notice." When the Judges confidante suggests they leave, Jake agrees and out they go. 

The sun has set and the sky is beginning to darken when they exit the caves. Tomlinson says, "That took longer than I had hoped, it looks like we were just in time." Minerva continues to look about for trouble while helping the bishop to his feet. "Come Costa. We will go to the Silver Star and get Katherine. Perhaps you can rest while we are there." She supports him as they walk out side into the fresh evening air.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-four, “Messier’s Workshop“, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 4:30 P.M.*

Despite her fatigue Kate spent some time pacing after the others left. She looked to Mr. Harker and said, "I hate staying behind. The worrying is harder than the danger." He says, "I know, but we can use this time to our advantage. Let's see if Mr. Messier might have anything more to say." Kate nodded. "I think I'm out of questions, but I'm always thinking up more. And we have to go get that picture, don't we?"

She turns to the wizard and asks, "Well Mr. Messier, where do we need to go to get this picture of our friend Mortimer's current face?" He says, "We need to ride to the Beatrice Mine." Harker says, "Fine, but first let's all bring Mr. Miller back in the building and secure him in such a way that he won't be running off anywhere." It doesn't take long to get Miller tied and gagged in his own bed. The three mount up for the ride to the Beatrice Mine, which takes nearly an hour as Harker makes sure they go wide around the Cunningham Mine area not trusting Messier to keep the other's presence a secret.

They eventually reach the mine. Harker says, "Okay, we'll secure the horses near the gate and go in together. Is this picture in the bunkroom?" Messier says, "No, I have it in a secret location." "How far into the mine is this secret location?" Kate had a very bad feeling about going into the mine with this man, and she wasn't sure if it was justified or just paranoia. He says, "It is one level lower, accessed by the second shaft that we'll reach." Harker says, "Fine you lead."

Kate followed the two men into the mine, trying not to think of what had happened to her just the day before. Her skin was crawling. She lagged behind just a bit, then muttered under her breath the armor spell, hoping Messier wouldn't notice. The spell to see the invisible would have to wait until he had started down whatever shaft they were going to. Harbrace insists upon descending the ladder first with Messier directly behind him. They reach the next level down while the shaft continues. Harker moves away from the ladder followed by Messier and they then wait for Kate.

Kate waited until Messier was down and sure he couldn't hear her, the rapidly and quietly cast the spell that would allow her to see the invisible. She then made her way to the ladder and followed the men down. he arrived at the bottom of the ladder and said, "Let's go. After yesterday I don't like being in here." Messier says, "You hurt me, this is my home."

He leads them through the corridors, off from which are various chambers where ore has been mined. They eventually reach a fork. He says "It is here." He reaches over to the section of the wall with the "V" part of the fork and moves a stone a foot up on one side, another eighteen inches up on the other side and so on until he has stepping stones going toward the ceiling. He then begins to climb stating "There is an illusionary trapdoor up here." Harker calls out, "Then stop! One of us will go first instead." Kate looks closely at the ceiling and manages to discern the outline of the magical image.

Kate says, "This place is just full of illusionary walls. You must have thought someone would find it, or you just like to plan for the worse. Usually wise. Mr. Harker will go first. Take care, Mr. Harker, the illusion is blocking our sight." Harker leaves Kate with the bullseye lantern and takes a lit candle. He disappears through the ceiling and calls down. "Okay, he can come up but I don't want him touching anything." Messier climbs up followed by Kate.

The room is round in shape around twenty-five feet in diameter and is a combination workshop/laboratory/library. At the far end is a small wood stove with a vent pipe going into the wall. Messier says, "It's over in the bookcase," and gestures to a three shelf wooden bookcase continuing around thirty books. Kate approaches and looks at the books. She recognizes two of them as being two of the three books that Johnny Ringo had taken which weren't recovered from the other cave in early April. He tells her the photograph is inside the book with the maroon binding on the third shelf down.

Kate looked carefully at the maroon book. With the spell up to see through illusions she couldn't cast detect magic. She held her body far to the side, letting only her hand be in front of the book as she took it off the shelf to check for the photograph. "Did you get any of these books from Mr. Palmer?" "Yes, four of them." He describes which ones, two of which were those that had been in Ringo's library and another is the maroon one with the photo.

The man in the photograph has very distinctive facial hair. She says, "Well, that beard will be hard to miss," Kate said as she looked at the photograph, then handed it to Mr. Harker. "You said you used a spell to change his appearance. Aren't spells finite? It would wear off eventually unless I'm mistaken."

Messier replies, "Yes, and although there is nothing in the photograph to gauge height another physical characteristics is that he is also short in stature. There are various types of transformational magics, some are more illusionary in nature and indeed fade after a short while, others such as those created using the magical item tend to be more permanent unless the item is lost. I am a rather powerful wizard so under normal circumstances the spells will hold longer than those cast by a lesser wizard. But I have found that when cast here in eastern Cochise County the spell retains itself with far more permanency and will not fade unless the individual leaves this region."

Kate comments, "That's the second time you've said that. About being a powerful wizard? Just how powerful are you?" He states, "I am the most powerful wizard in this region of the country, more powerful that the Frenchman who runs the gun shop in Promise City, more power than the French tailor in Tombstone, more powerful than Palmer and than Johnny Ringo was. Magical spells come in various tiers of difficulty. I have not only mastered the two common tiers known to most mages and the tier known to most teachers but also the tier above that, normally reserved for grandmasters of magic."

Kate thinks to herself, “I need to buckle down to my own studies. Comforting he didn't name Mr. Gonzales or myself. How sad he'd be to know he isn't the most powerful.” "Impressive," she said aloud. "Cochise County is an unusual place. You think nothing of telling me the names of other wizards in the area? I would think secrecy would be better for all users of magic." He replies, "Have I really told you anything that you didn't already know? Palmer indicated that you were one of Ringo's enemies and that you personally had knowledge that some of his books were magical in nature. Wasn't it one of those Frenchmen who told you that?"

She replies, "I was one of Ringo's enemies, and I did know many of those books were magical in nature. That's why I fought so hard to keep them from him. Beside the fact that they were gifted to me by the real owner. The man he bought them from stole them. My mother is French. I wasn't shielded from all knowledge of magic although I was not taught any. Would have been impossible since Maman didn't know it either. Still, I didn't need to be told what kind of books they were. Does Palmer hold a grudge, or consider me to be a threat of some kind?"

Messier answers, "I would not know. He does consider your friend Cook a threat, given that Cook managed to murder Ringo. Ah yes, you are partially French, that would make sense. American's are ignorant of magic and could not properly use it even if taught. It is we of French blood who the world has chosen to be the world's leaders in the arcane." "Of course," Kate agreed as if it were the most obvious thing in the world. "I have often regretted not going to France when I had the chance. So much I might have learned there. You say Palmer sought you out for a teacher. How did he find out about you? I would have thought Ringo would have been his teacher since he was part of the Gang and close enough to Ringo for the man to share Palmer my own situation with the books."

Messier replies, "He did seek out Ringo as his teacher, it was only after Ringo's demise that he needed to find another. He made the assumption that as a Frenchman I might be a wizard and came here. He entered while we were down below mining. He used magic designed to detect more magic and found this secret workroom. He then waited here for me. At that point I could hardly deny it, so reluctantly agreed to assist him.”

She asks, "Did he threaten to expose you?" Messier replies, "No, he threatened to kill me. I believe that he was sincere." She answers, "I believe you were right. Magic is all well and good, but there's only so much it can do against the barrel of a gun pushed against your chest; as Mr. Ringo learned so well in his last moments. So Palmer kept your teaching for himself, the passed it on to others in the gang? I heard a rumor he'd been seen here training others in the use of magic."

He replies, "Yes, he's been training a few of his men, Madson and Fuller, on how to use spells. And having me give him instructions as well." Kate says, "They can't be very advanced yet. I'm familiar with Madsen, but I don't recall a Fuller." He replies, "Someone from Tombstone. A bunch of them had been hiding out in town at one of the saloons but it burned to the ground last month. Dan Madsen moved to Promise City to reestablish his Hardware and Taxidermy shop and they came with him."

Kate turned and put the book back on the shelf. I probably could have asked Wyatt Earp the names of every Cowboy he knew of and he'd have told me. "Am I remembering right you said something about Jasper Ordway? He worked for Thayer, didn't he? That ranch seems to be another place where the Vampires and the Cowboy Gang merge." Messier replies "It served their purposes until you folks and Earp went and wiped them all out. Then they relocated out this way."

"That's one thing I can't claim any responsibility for. My friends seem to have developed a concern for my physical safety lately, which is why I'm here instead of clearing vampires out of a mine. We should go, I'm longing for the sunlight. And I won't even ask for the return of my books," she said lightly. He says, "Not so fast, if Palmer or his boys come back before you get him I'll be as good as dead. I need to change my appearance to something other than Wicks or my own face. It'll take me around a half-hour to prepare and cast."

Kate says, "I wondered how you planned to deal with that. What do you think, Mr. Harker? We have no one here now to guarantee he is telling the truth, but I can't see any reason for Mr. Messier to be lying to us at this point. Will it still be sunlight out in another half-hour?" Harker raises his revolver and replies, "No, I'm not letting him touch any equipment or cast any spells until after the Bishop verifies his intent. We'll bring what you need back instead. Messier, tell Mrs. Kale exactly what you will need and she will carry it for you."

Messier reluctantly tells her which book to get as well as which containers of ingredients to take. Kate collected the things and put them into a saddlebag Messier had in his room, relieved that Mr. Harker had refused. She been trying to build a kind of camaraderie with Messier ever since his comment about the French leading the world in all matters arcane, and it seemed to have paid off in information. The more goodwill she could maintain the better. "Okay, lets get out of here."

The sun is still in the sky when they depart the mine but will soon be setting behind the Dragoon Mountains to the west. They ride back to the Silver Star Mine, arriving there as the sky is beginning to darken. The others are not back yet from the Cunningham Mine. Mr. Miller is still tied and bound inside and when asked confirms that nobody has been by since they left.

Miller and Messier were still being kept as far from each other as possible in the small building. Kate checked the door to make sure it was securely locked and the windows closed. "I'm not much of a cook, but I can manage something simple. Perhaps we should all eat, it's been a long day." Miller manages to catch her attention and when Harker ungags him he tells her where to find the food storage bins, which are secured in a closet inside metal containers in order to keep bugs and rats out.

"I don't think there's any need to replace the gag," Kate said. "It can't be comfortable and Mr. Miller has been more than patient with what's happened today." She looked through the bins, trying to find whatever they could eat without much preparation since she still was not a good cook. She finds some beans, barley, corn and dried meats to make up some soup. Miller looks to Messier and says, "Steve, what's going on? Who are these people?"

Messier/Wicks replies using Wicks voice, "Gary, these folks work for Judge Isby. Slim fell in with some bad people and made some deals for all three of us without our direct consent. He also implicated us in his shenanigans. We're innocent and I've been doing what I can to convince these folks of that, and keep us from sharing the same hangman's rope that awaits Slim. Probably best that we don't discuss this further until we have a chance to talk to an attorney." Gary Miller nods his agreement.

Kate adds, "And certainly not here with us. I don't want to have to gag anyone again, gentlemen. If there's anything either of you would like to tell us, we'll be glad to hear it out of earshot of the other." Miller blurts out, "I don't know anything about any of that, Slim kept me away from his new friends. I'm just a poor prospector, that's all, hell we haven't found a damn thing here other than a small amount of copper and we've been working it for over a year now."

Kate replies, "We've been following this case for some time, Mr. Miller, we know the level of your involvement or lack thereof. A few more uncomfortable hours and everything should be settled." Kate got the simple soup started then sat down next to Mr. Harker. She was practiced at speaking without her voice carrying by now and did so. "I'm sorry you got stuck staying behind, Mr. Harker. I'm sure you'd rather be with the others."


Harker replies, "No, not really. I'm worried about them but truth be told, I don't particularly enjoy this line of work. I do it because it must be done, so nobody has to suffer like my beloved Mina did." Kate nodded and was quiet for a minute. "The knowledge becomes a responsibility. I have wondered if I can ever go back to a life where I don't take action, where I leave the problems for others. The law blinds itself to too much, and I know too much to sit by without feeling guilty. Has Mr. Tomlinson discovered anything more about the one he's looking for?"

Harker lowers his voice so that Messier will not hear and says, "That's what we're here fore. Mr. Messier's information will be quite valuable." "In finding the young woman? The slayer?" Kate asked so softly that she could barely hear it. Harker replies, "Oh no, I meant in locating Mortimer Turner. The slayer will come from this community after the present one perishes, but that also might occur years from now. It is important that Mr. Tomlinson is here when that happens."

Kate asks, "Is there some kind of history with Mortimer Turner? Something that makes it more important to destroy him than the others? Just like those still living, I suppose vampires can still be ambitious." He replies, "No, with Tomlinson it is more of a case of unfinished business. Our watcher friend thought that Turner was dispatched over a year ago. It is a blemish on his record as long as Turner remains and continues to create more to the ranks of the undead."

"I see," she said with a bit of a smile. "No one likes things they thought were finished to come back and haunt them. Like you, I don't enjoy this work, but I wish I could have gone. I know it's safest for me here and that I don't have much to offer as far as help goes, but I always worry when I don't go it will be the one time I was needed. That my absence will be the difference." He replies, "I understand. Do not worry too much about our friends, I am certain that they will soon return with news of success in their endeavor." She says, "I hope so, I want to go home. Although there's more work to do when we get to town." It was quite and dull waiting for the others to come back. Once it was ready, Kate served the mediocre but servicable soup. She'd eaten far less than she should today and it was telling. It was easy to ignore the taste and eat.

The others who went to the Cunningham mine arrive return to the Silver Star Ranch, arriving at around 8:45 P.M. "Now what," Jake says as they are dismounting. "Messier's count of vampires did not match what we found. Where are the others?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-five, “Returning to Town, “Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 8:45 P.M. *

Inside, Kate was near the bottom of the bowl of soup when there were finally noises coming from outside.  She went to the window and looked out, barely able to make out the shapes of riders.  She waited for them to come to the door or to hear a familiar voice. 

"Katherine!"  Jake calls out.  "Is everything well?" Kate let out a long breath and threw open the window.  "We're all here, safe.  We got the picture.  Is it done?" "No, not done." Minerva says helping the Bishop through the door. "The numbers don't add up. We think there may be more out there." Kate turned and looked at Messier.  "Mr. Messier, I thought as one Frenchman to another you'd have been honest with us.  And if you were, I think you'd best start making some educated guesses at where some of those night creatures may have gone." 

Messier says, "I have been honest with you."  He then gestures towards Miller and says, "Maybe we should discuss this elsewhere?  Or maybe have him go outside for a few minutes?" Kate says, "Father Harbrace, would you mind taking Mr. Miller outside?" Jake takes a moment to look about outside, looking for anything unusual or signs of others about or watching them. Outside looks to be clear.   Harbrace offers to escort Mr. Miller outside, saying it is better to keep Mr. Wicks as contained as much as possible. 

"There's soup on the stove.  It's not good, but it won't kill you," Kate said as the others came back inside.  "How did it not match what you expected?" Once Miller is gone Wicks/Messier turns towards Jake and says, "I told you the truth to the best of my knowledge, the Bishop here confirmed it.  I had not been at that cave since yesterday, so things could have been changed since then." Jake replies, "You are in this with us now.  If Turner finds out that you helped us, your previous value means nothing."   

Jake describes what they found.  "So, where are the other fledglings?" Messier replies, He replies, "Fledglings?  You mean new vampires?  Four of them should have been there, Ray Cunningham, Guerin, the ogre and the human worker.   They were all there when I left, plus the caskets that belonged to Decker and that Turner's European friend who you eliminated this morning."     The Bishop says, "That Ogre who we rescued rode back with us.  Maybe he knows where the other two may have gone to." 

Jake says, "Seems like a good idea.  Katherine, want to try that?" "I don't think you need my permission, Jake," she teased.  "Sorry, I'm tired and getting just a bit silly. Did you leave him outside?  I'll take some of my soup out and have a talk with him." Jake says, "That was what I had in mind." Kate left the door open behind her as she went out with the soup.  "Sorry, it's not very good.  Filling though. I know it's not easy to talk about, but we want to make sure no one else goes through what you did.  My friends had expected to find two more creatures in the mine.  Do you know where they went?" 

The Ogre named Copernicus is a bit slow witted and rambles for a while.  Kate has to keep prompting.  After around two or three minutes she finally manages to get the comment that  "One of 'em, the one with the face of the dead guy in the pine box, came last night and took away Joey's body and a sack full of dirt." She says, "Thank you.  Did anyone take any of the others away?" The ogre replies, "Only Simon, Ray's son.  They dragged him off three night's ago.  He was a good boy." Kate patted his arm.  "Simon is fine.  Someone rescued him and brought him into town.  You go ahead and eat that, alright?" She went back inside to the others.  "He said the one wearing Guerin's face came in and took Joey's body away along with a bag of soil.  The only other thing he knew was that they'd dragged Simon off three nights ago." Jake says, "That is still one short.  Mierde.  Now what?" Tomlinson says, "Okay, so now there would be three of them then. This Joey would have just awakened tonight, around an hour ago. Wicks is wearing Guerin's face and running for Town Council. And the third is Mortimer Turner." 

Kate asks, "What can we do but keep following the trail we already know of?” Jake says, "Nothing except to go back to town, unless we are going to search all these mines again." Kate states, "The mines are a needle in a haystack right now. We know there are creatures in town, and they're the ones that seem to be in charge. I say back to town." Minerva states, "We should hurry back to town. The people are in danger." Jake says, "Let us go then." Minerva offers to help Costa out to the horses. Kate points out "There is still the matter of Mr. Miller and Mr. Messier. Mr. Tomlinson, since you're the closest thing to the law we have here how do you want to deal with them?" 

Messier says, "Hold on a minute, I'm not going anywhere, especially not back to Promise City with you guys. Turner sees me with you I'm as good as dead." Kate says, "I don't think anyone suggested you coming along, Mr. Messier. The Bishop is still in rough shape. Perhaps we should leave some here to keep an eye on Mr. Messier and Mr. Miller." John Harbrace says, "I'll stay with him. We'll head back up to Dos Cabezas in the morning. It's closer and his friend Father Barnes is there now. We'll bring Messier with us too." 

"Thank you, Father." Kate stepped over to the Bishop and thanked him again for his help and wishing him a speedy recovery. She went out to the others and got Meribel. "Let's go home," she said. The group of Jake Cook, Katherine Kale, Minerva Florencia, Nakomo, Jonathan Harker and Kevin Tomlinson ride back to town together. They reach Promise City at 9:45 P.M. It appears to be a rather quiet Wednesday night, with few people out and about. 

Once they are back near town and it is light enough, Kate hands around the picture she got from Messier. Tomlinson says, "I've seen this before. Not the person, but this portait." He pauses for a minute and says, "A larger version of this same photograph is hanging on the wall of the Territorial Offices in Prescott." Kate states, "Not the Territorial Governor?" Tomlinson says, "No, I've met the current Governor, it isn't him." She comments, "That's a relief, at least.” 

She asks, "Would the debate be over yet? One of them was running for Sherrif, wasn't he?" Tomlinson says, "No, Guerin is running for Town Council. The Marshall's debate would have ended around an hour ago." Kate says, “We need to find Palmer as soon as possible. Do we know where the Cowboys tend to congregate now?" Tomlinson says, "Yes, over at the Liberty Party Headquarters next to Fisk's house, except for that Daniel Madson, his hardware and taxidermy shop is up on the corner of Sierra and Front." 

Jake says, "We need to find Chet and tell him." Turning to Tomlinson, "No idea what the name of this person is in the picture? Must be someone important to be on the wall of the territorial office." Jake gets a glance at the photograph and immediately recognizes him, having met the man at the Three Gods Meeting Hall in Tucson on the last Saturday in may. He doesn't recall the man's name offhand but believes him to be some sort of politician. "I may have played poker with this guy, but I do not remember his name." Jake shrugs. "I guess I will know him when I see him. I will go find Chet." 

Kate watched her friend ride away, then turned back to Mr. Tomlinson. "Should we start with the Taxidermy shop? It will be private at least. I hate the idea of publicly having to take on one of these things. It could get very ugly, very fast." Tomlinson replies, "I'm not sure that we have enough information to be breaking into a business at this hour of the night. If we're wrong they could bring us up on charges, or for that matter, just start shooting with legitimate reason as we would appear to be intruders." 

Kate says, "I wasn't so much thinking of breaking and entering as I was of knocking on the door and seeing if he was there. I suppose that isn't wise either. That leaves the party headquarters, where no one who isn't a party member is allowed. Unless you are as part of those running the elections?" Tomlinson says, "The real question is whether we should act tonight or wait until we have more information. The time constraint before was the rising of the new vampires, and we've stopped all but one, who would have already risen by now. And we know that these creatures are impersonating candidates for office, so stay for-the-most-part where they are now for the next week. 

Kate says, "It's going to be messy no matter when we take them. The disappearance of candidates or newly elected councilmen won't go unnoticed. I'm not sure how much more information there is to find, but you're right, the time issue isn't as pressing. I still don't like the idea of these things free to make more, but you'd know better than I would. I can't say I'd be adverse to getting back to my own life for tonight." 

Minerva and Nakomo are quietly listening to the conversation. Minerva interupts when she hears Thomlinson suggest that they wait until morning. "I disagree! Time is of the essence. Every night this evil is allowed to roam the streets another unsuspecting soul is taken and their numbers multiply." she stops a look of shocked revelation on her face. "By the gods, we haven't even warned them that they are in danger!" she says angrily. "If we are going to let this evil continue we should at least warn the people. Meirde! It is like sending lambs to the slaughter." 

Tomlinson says, "What do you suggest then Priestess? John Harbrace and Bishop Papandraius are not with us. It has been a long day for the rest of us and those creatures are active at night. Wouldn't it be better to go investigate those places in the light of day when we could have justifiable and rational reasons to explain our presence?" She replies, "I know we are weak! and I know that telling the people could start a panic, but not telling them could cost them their lives.... and I cannot just go to bed to 'sleep on it.' Nakomo and I will at least keep watch over the Liberty Party headquarters and I will ask Luna to watch from the skies over the town." " Argh! I apologize for my outburst. I know you are doing your best, but as you have said We are all tired and it is so frustrating!" 

Tomlinson replies, "Indeed. I believe Mr. Cook was going to go speak to your Deputy friend. His assistance will greatly help as he is a law enforcement officer of this town. If he decides to act tonight instead of waiting until tomorrow then I will accompany you, otherwise we should delay further action until morning." I will see you later then" 

She thinks to herself, “I do not see how waiting for the law to give us permission will make us safer.“ She turns to Nakomo. "Why don't you go and find Sr. Jake and the Deputy. I am going home to get cleaned up and rest a bit. Luna, Por Favor, Patrol the town from the air tonight and let me know if we are needed." "Buenos Nochas, Katherine. Get some rest yourself." 

"I understand your anxiety," Kate said, "I want this to be finished and I don't like the idea of leaving these creatures able to make more. But I am not sure how much longer I can continue. I am not really fully recovered and getting killed because fatigue dulls my thinking won't help anyone. I do have some things to do before I can sleep, so even if Deputy Martin decides to wait I can keep my eyes open for the man in the photograph. Don't worry, I'll find my own bed soon enough." 

The weary priestess heads for home, passing by the Liberty Party headquarters on her way. She walks around the building and listens for any activity within as she does so. There are lights on at the Liberty Party headquarters building and also in Fisk's house adjacent to it, but both buildings appear quiet. She sees Deputy Sheriff Dave Nagel guarding the front door and taking an occasional patrol around the building. 

Time passed as Kate, Nakomo, Tomlinson and Harker waited for Jake to return and Kate found herself dozing on Meribel's back. "Gentlemen, would you mind if I just ran my errand now while we wait. If I'm not back when Jake and Chester return you could find me at the Long Branch." Tomlinson says, "Actually, I need to head over to the Territorial Offices to fill the Judge in on what we heard about Palmer. You can catch up with me there if you decide to go this evening. 

Kate looked over at Nakomo and Mr. Harker, feeling just a little guilty to leave them there. "Hopefully Jake won't be long; I'll get back as soon as I can." Kate nudged Meribel's flanks and took the short ride to the Long Branch. If she was lucky Conrad would be on a break. She tied the reins to an empty hitching post and stepped inside, suddenly aware she was still in her riding clothes and covered in road dust. 

Nakomo departs for home. When he arrives Minerva is asleep on the couch. He looks down upon her with affection and pulling a colorful quilt over her, extinguishes the lights and drags a chair up to the window where he sits and whittles while watching the Liberty Party headquarters. Thoughts of the day run through his mind causing a myriad of emotions to pass over his face. A smile curves his lips as he scrapes the wood. "I handled myself well. Mr. Jake even said so. Boy he can sure handle a gun. I will be as good as him one day." 

But his joy quickly turns to dismay "I need to practice more with my bow first. I missed with Diana's arrow when others were counting on me and people could have died. Mrs. Kale almost did. Now there are more out there and I am out an arrow. I will be more careful before wasting another. He looks into the night sky and whispers "Diana, goddess of the hunt, lead me to the evil beasts and hold my arrow true. and please keep my family safe." he says looking over to where Minerva is sleeping. 

Jake had arrived at the Marshal’s Office. The only one there is Mitchell Berg. He says, "Hi Jake, you missed the debate. Chet did alright although he walked into a trap that the Freedom and Liberty party candidates laid out for him. They made the grand gesture of offering to withdraw from the race and throwing their support behind his candidacy if he would only blame me for everything that's gone wrong. Most men would have taken that offer, but Chet has too much integrity, which I'm sure they knew. He fully supported me and my actions and may have cost himself the election in the process." 

Jake says, "There is still time for him to get himself elected. All the cards have not been played yet. Are you going to come out in support of him or are you going to stay neutral in all this?" Berg replies "I support him completely, but while his opponents keep reiterating how people keep getting murdered, buildings keep getting blown up, and prisoners keep using magic to escape from jail my endorsement does him more harm than good." 

Jake laughs, "That is exactly how I feel! Only for different reasons." Jake laughs some more before shaking his head and lets out a long sigh. "I have things to tell him. If you see him and he still has not found me, have him try the Lady and then my house. Good night Marshall." Jake heads over to the Lucky Lady next. 

Kate enters the Long Branch Saloon. Conrad is indeed there but it busy with a table full of players. She is certain he saw her enter. "Mrs. Kale, please join us," a familiar sounding voice rings out. She turns to see Little Joe Cartwright, a Nevada rancher who she last saw in January, sitting at a table with three more men, one a younger man in his early twenties, the others appear to be in their forties to fifties. Kate put a smile on her face and crossed the floor to join the men. "Mr. Cartwright," she said, offering her hand. "I'm sorry I'm not properly dressed. When did you arrive?" 

Joe laughs and says, "No properly dressed? We're ranchers, you're wearing the right uniform. Mrs. Kale, let me introduce you to three of the other folks who keep the Ponderosa Ranch running." He gestures to the two older men and says, "This is 'Candy' Canaday and Dusty Rhoades." He then points to the younger man and says, "And this is my stepbrother Jamie Hunter Cartwright." Kate shook hands around the table and took a seat. "A pleasure to meet you all. I hope your father and brothers are all well. What brings you this time? Not more cattle rustled, I hope." 

He replies, "Emery Shaw asked us to come, he said that there was some dissention in the ranks among his new Cattleman's Association, that two of the ranches pulled out and he felt protection was needed for his remaining ranches. Of course, none of that prepared us for the surprise encounter we ran into tonight." Kate sat up straighter. "Surprise encounter? What happened? None of the ranches were attached, I hope?" 

Joe replies, "Oh no, nothing like that. Do you remember the history that we told Geronimo in January, about our encounter with Cochise twenty years go. An Army Captain had called for a peace treaty with the Apache but instead attempted to poison them, killing most of the Indians. Cochise sought revenge and the Army Captain came to us for protection, my brother Adam getting shot in the process. But Father insisted on hearing both sides and truth came out. The Captain was courts-marshaled out and removed from the service. He was the one we saw, Moss Johnson, up on stage of town hall for the debates. The man is here now and running for Town Marshall, using his own warped version of history with the Apache as his credentials for office." 

Kate states, "Then I know just the man you ought to see. Mr. Chumbley down at the newspaper office would be very interested in hearing what you have to say, as would the rest of the town. The last thing we need is a man like that for our Marshall. Just after you left last time there was a misunderstanding with the Apache where both side had thought the other had broken the treaty. My friends and I had to move very fast to keep it from boiling over." Joe says, "Well then, we should probably go and visit this Mr. Chumbley before he finishes writing up the account of tonight's debate." 

Kate says, "I think you can at least finish your drinks first, but I wouldn't wait long. I'm often amazed how fast he is. Did Mr. Shaw say what he thought the ranches might need protection from?" Joe says, "He said that he heard that some rustlers were watching a few of the ranches and then one of those ranches got half their herd rustled. He helped us out in January so we decided to return the favor." The younger man adds, "And Joe told me how pretty those daughters of Shaw's were so I thought I'd come and see first hand." 

Kate replies, "Those rustlers were watching my place too, but I think we moved fast enough to get some extra people there and all the animals branded that the rustlers went looking for easier pickings." She turned to Jamie and added, "I've only met Mr. Shaw's daughters a couple times, but I can say they are pretty. And spirited, so I hope you like strong-willed, independent women," she laughed. "He's got his niece living with him here in town now, and she's quite lovely as well. The boys at my school are having trouble keeping their eyes on their books." Joe laughs and says, "Shaw said before that he was concerned about the men around here being after his daughters just for his money. Pa has had the same reservations about some of the Virginia City gals and their interest in Jamie here. Sounds like this might be able to work." 

"A good place to start anyway," Kate laughed. "Don't get too set though, I'm sure those ladies already have some ideas of their own. And follow your instincts. Not every girl who is interested is only interested in the money. My family was worried when I first met my late husband, but he convinced Papa that he wasn't interested in money. To the day he died he never took a cent of Seagram money, even when Papa tried to give it to him."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-six, “Broken Mirror, Broken Hearts”, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 9:30 P.M. *

Upon his arrival the first thing that Jake notices is that the full-length mirror behind the bar is mostly gone, with several bullet holes in the wall with only a few shattered pieces of mirror hanging from the sections where it was mounted. Job Kane has a poker game going with some of the regulars. Tony Lucky is hanging around the bar with one of his players, his game having apparently broken up not long ago. 

Jake helps himself to a whiskey. "I truly am afraid to ask.... but what happened here?" Tony says, "Happened around two hours ago. Some drunken prospector, didn't want to give up his gun to Thom and emptied it into the wall. Jeff got cut by some flying glass, Doc Eaton came by and patched him up, he's up in his room now. Thom managed to get the guy's revolver but the guy took off before anybody could grab him." 

Jake walks over to Thom, "Hey big fella, can I see that gun you took from that troublemaker? I am glad you kept anyone from getting hurt, including you." While Jake examines the gun he asks Thom, "What did this guy look like? Was there anything in particular you remember about him?" Thom hands Jake a Colt Thunderer revolver. He says, "Yeah, the guy acted odd, and his eyes had that glassed over look like I haven't seen since Thomasville." 

Jake nods. "Get yourself a good sized piece of the broken mirror and prop it up over there," Jake points to the floor a little ways from the door. "Make it blend in if you can or hide it behind something, but put it so you can see the reflection of anyone coming in or out of the door. If you see someone without a reflection, remind me that we are out of rye whiskey." Jake gives him back the pistol. "Be careful with the glass Thom, we do not want any more employees in bandages." 

Jake gives Job Kane a sideways glance before going back to the bar. Jake secretly experiments with what he can see in the mirror and the people in the room. He tries to get a look at everyone. Everybody in the room has a reflection. Afterwards he heads up to check on Jeff Mills. He knocks at Jeff's room. Jeff replies, "Come in". He enters to find the big man seated in a chair beside the bed with a map spread out on top of the bedspread. His left hand and arm have some bandages over them. 

Jake says, "Tough luck there Mr. Mills. I trust you will heal soon enough. A might strange in a town full of blood suckers to have our mirror shot to Hades." Jeff says, "I was thinking the same. You don't find it a coincidence that the poker tournament is coming up in a few days do you?" Jake says, "I was never one to draw to an inside straight, so I am not inclined to easily believe coincidences. I do not see any connection to the tournament directly though. All I see is someone without a reflection wants to come into the Lucky Lady and keep that a secret." 

Mills replies, "Well, thankfully I'm already knowledgeable to these creatures thanks to Tomlinson and his fellow hunters. I'll go see them in the morning and explain the situation, they may have some suggestions and items to help protect the place. We may also want to hire on some of them as added security for the tournament too, but you'd have to discuss that with Mr. Van Horne. He should be back now. Jake, I understand that he's a part owner and all but I don't trust Van Horne and am not happy about him living under our roof. He spent most of tonight over at the Gay Lady with Evan Adair and they looked to be far too friendly with one another than I'm comfortable with." 

Jake says, "For now just keep an eye on the fat Georgian. Mr. Van Horne looks after himself, so in the end I suspect we may be able to use him against Adair if it is in Van Horne's interests. We will just have to play that one by ear. I am not adverse to having Tomlinson or any of his crew as security. Even if they do not have much to help us we ought to fill this place with small mirrors that we can use." Jake then tells Jeff the details of the vampire hunts from the last couple of days including what he knows about Messier. Finally, pointing down at the map Jake asks, "What is this for?" 

Jeff replies, "Well, now that Colin Hunter is gone I've been considering actually looking for that buried Confederate gold." "Really?" Jake looks at him for a long moment. "There is something about a pile of gold that can make a man crazy. You be careful over that." Jake tips his hat to Jeff, "Take care of that arm." As Jake is closing the door he adds, "And let me know if you want another crazy to help you look for that gold." Down stairs Jake makes a quick trip to the outhouse. 

Chester and Clarisse come into the Lucky Lady. He sees the broken mirror. "What happened here? Did I miss a bar fight?" Tony Lucky interjects "No, more like a one-sided shootout. A drunken prospector didn't want Thom to take his gun. Jeff got cut by some broken glass but otherwise nobody was hurt. The guy ran off." Chester replies, "That's good that no one was seriously hurt. Is Jeff going to be OK? And where's the gun? I want to take a look at it. Maybe I can figure who it belongs to." 

Thom gives Chester the gun, a Colt Thunderer. It has not distinguishing marks on it. Thom says, "Jeff is upstairs. He's okay, Doc Eaton checked him out." Chester turns the gun over in his hands. He gives it back to Thom, who puts it into the cabinet. "Did you tell the Marshall? Especially with all that's going on, we can't have random shootings in town.” Thom says, "Deputy Cassidy came by and we told him what happened." Chester pats Thom on the arm. "Thanks, Thom." 

Chester says, “I'll see if Jeff saw who did it." He turns to Clarisse and says, "I won't be long, dear." She says, "Hurry back. You're not on duty." He kisses her on the forehead. "I know, but I'm here now." Chester goes upstairs and knocks on Jeff's door. "Jeff? It's Chet. I want to see how you're doing." Jeff says, "Come on in Chet. Jake was just by a short while ago too." He opens the door and walks in. Jeff is sitting in his bed. "Tony told me some guy came in and shot the mirror. Are you hurt bad?" 

Jeff replies, "Nah, just some scratches. The only problem with my getting hurt is that it didn't enable me to catch the drunk, me made it clean away." Chet replies, "That's good. Did you get a good look at him? Was it a local? A night or two in the hoosegow should teach him not to shoot up the place." Jeff says, "Nah, never saw him before. Dressed like a prospector, dirty brown overalls, denim shirt, work boots, hat that didn't fit right, long scraggly beard and brushy mustache." 

Chester replies, "Hmm. I'll tell the Marshall. Maybe he's staying in town." Jeff says, "I'll bet we don't see him again after tonight. Jake's worried though, he thinks it may have something to do with those creatures of the night. He may be right, that mirror being gone will make it harder to catch those guys." Chester replies, "He does? That's just great. Does Rixton's sell mirrors? If we can't get a mirror in time for the tournament, we'll have to put up holy symbols. Garlic wouldn't be neighborly." 

Jeff says, "I'll check out the different stores in town tomorrow for mirrors. Between the general stores, the furniture store and the pawn shop I should be able to find some." Chester answers, "Good. None of us wants those bloodsuckers to come in here. Clarisse is waiting for me downstairs, so I'm going to go. Get better." "Okay Chet, I'll see you tomorrow." 

Jake returns, having missed Chet coming in. He goes back to the bar to finish his drink. Chester returns downstairs to see Clarisse seated at the table and Jake Cook over at the bar. Chester makes his way to the bar. "Hey Jake, heard someone shot the mirror." 

"Yes." Jake has another sip of his whiskey and glances around to make certain no one is close by listening in. In a quiet voice, "Seems very strange, does it not? When I asked him about the man, Big Thom also mentioned to me he had a funny glazed look in his eyes. Does that sound familar? Why not have one of your minions come in and eliminate an easy way to identify you. Either someone is planning to come here to fight back, or they simply want to come in here. Not sure why, maybe the poker tournament. Maybe word is around that I have killed one too many vampires." 

Jake goes on to tell Chet all the details of the last several days. "So there you have it. Turner and Vaugh are both in town. Katherine has the picture of one disguise and the other is Denny Gaurin. Messier also mentioned a Kane disguise in a money clip, as if we already knew that. Either we have it and do not realize it, or there is someone who can magically impersonate Job Kane. Minerva is all but ready to go busting doors down to go after them, you might want to find her. Besides all that, everything is just peaches and cream." Jake tosses the remaining whiskey down his throat. "I have had enough, Chet. I am headed home. Fetch me if you have need, I have not been sleeping well anyway." Jake bids him good night. 

Chester watches Jake leave the saloon for a few moments. Then he looks around for Clarisse. He finds her and takes a seat at the table. "Some drunk shot the mirror. Jeff got hit by some glass, but isn't hurt too bad." Clarisse covers her mouth, "Oh no. You've got to do something. The town needs to see you're doing something to bring this lawlessness to heel." "After dinner, I'll stop by the office. There's just so much going on. I'm having trouble keeping track of it. Let's just eat." 

The gambler returns his horse to the El Parador. His rifles and saddle bags hanging heavily from his shoulders he trudges his way home. Exhausted, Jake stows his gear and goes to bed. After laying awake staring at the ceiling for some time he accepts the futility of sleep just yet and rises. 

Back in his kitchen the box is still waiting for his further examination. Fortified with another glass of whiskey in hand, he removes the box. Again he reads the letter from Ruby before he examines it more closely, including the pine box it was shipped within. 

In the packaging beneath the box is a short note in the same handwriting as the package address. It reads: 

Jake, 
Just wanted to let you know that all is going well. I am keeping a close watch on the ladies and making sure no harm comes to them. If I have any suspicion that Miss. West's family knows of our being in New York State I will usher them off on the next train. 
Richard 

Jake reflects upon Richards letter quietly for some time. He retrieves his sisters photograph from his secret wallet and lays it on the table in front of him. "Virginia, you and Ruby have nearly nothing in common, except you are both afraid of your parents." He mulls that statement over for some time, trying to image being worried about what his father or mother might make him do. He shrugs to himself, unable to fathom that particular problem. Jake had never been afraid of his father, perhaps that was the root of the problem. 

He attempts to imagine Ruby's worry and fails. "After years on the road, the cowboy gang, and dark creatures from the abyss it is hard to be worried about a couple of spoiled, old money, parents from New York." He sips at his whiskey and remembers the first few months after leaving Philadelphia. One memory in particular rises above the rest, the first time he killed a man. Except in Jakes case, the first time was three men. 

While he finishes his whiskey, no new feelings emerge, no new insights appear. He folds the notes back up, places them in the box and carries it upstairs. Back in bed he thinks the he needs to speak with Red tomorrow, and drifts off to sleep. 

At the Long Branch, Kate notices that Conrad calls a break at his table. Three of his players wander up to the bar and two leave the Long Branch. Conrad Booth remains at his table without getting up. "I hope you'll excuse me? I came in to speak to someone and I see he's free now. I'm sure we'll see one another again. I'm looking forward to Mr. Chumbley's article." 

She stood up and after a few more polite comments walked over to the table where Conrad was sitting. With each step she was a little more nervous until she wasn't sure she wouldn't rather run out the door. Then she was there. "I hope I'm welcome?" He replies, "Always. I see that you are safe. I was worried about you." She replies, "I knew you would be, that's why I came here first. 
Is there somewhere we can talk?" 

He says, "Sure, hold on." He walks over to Kate Higgins and says, "Let Spaulding take the table now, I need the rest of the night off." She says, "And I suppose you want tomorrow night off too?" He replies, "No, I'll play, and I'll bring in some celebrities in town for the tournament too. You won't be disappointed." Conrad joined her again and she said, "I didn't mean to pull you away from your work. Where are we going?" 

He replies, "Let's see, late on a Wednesday night what would be open that we would be welcome at? The Palace is closed, the Alhambra is the new Freedom Party Headquarters, the Comique won't let me in, the Lucky Lady would put you to work, Drover's will bring you constant interruptions from Unity Party members and the El Parador will bring about an equal number of interruptions from our friends. I guess only that leaves the Gay Lady and the Rio Grande. Do you have a preference?" 

She replies, "I was thinking something more private. The grove behind Mr. Valdez's church, perhaps?" "Oh, well I guess that would work," he replies. The two of them head over there. As they arrive Conrad makes small talk, pointing out the names of some of the non-native trees and shrubs that have been planted there and where Mother Jiminez had obtained them from. 

They finally reached the fallen log they'd often sat on before. Kate took his hand and rubbed the back of it with her fingers. "Conrad, I... we could argue day and night. Chances are we probably will after I tell you about the last two days. But no matter how hard we argue, or how angry we get, I love you. An argument is not going to change that. I love you. Let's talk this through. I hate the feeling of things being not right between us." 

Conrad replies, "Katherine, I love you. I have no desire to argue. But I am concerned about your safety and helping deranged murderers like Earp will lead to nothing but trouble. You can't expect me to stand idly by and allow things like that to happen." "And I don't." Kate sat down on the log and gestured for him to sit with her. Once he was settled she continued. "We don't have to agree about everything, but how we handle the disagreement is very important. 

Conrad, I weighed the dangers differently than you and came to a different conclusion. But you equated my disagreement with a lack of ability to understand. If someone stood and basically told you that you were too brainless to understand your own situation you'd be angry too. If I had kept my own temper as well we might have worked it out; I might not have been so sensitive. But last Sunday I'd just seen those hooded riders running through town, my daughter threw lit dynamite out of our home. Then I went to the ranch and found out he was there. Again. All I wanted was a safe place to go, a place to be comforted, and that place was you. But it didn't turn out that way." 

Conrad replies, "Katherine, you need to look at it from my perspective. You hadn't shared any of that with be before. I went out to the ranch to be with you and found out that you were working with an insane murderer who the law is actively seeking. You tried to rationalize what you did by saying that he paid fro the horse that he got from you, well the law wouldn't make that distinction, they'd see you as helping Earp. I...I saw you in a situation that had spun out of control and wanted to resolve it." 

Even though they appeared to be alone, Kate sat close and kept her voice very low. "You misunderstood my meaning when I told you he bought the horse. I was only trying to tell you that I wasn't supporting him so much that I'd give him a horse. Not that the law would care one way or another. And yes, I hadn't told you anything about this. If you were questioned you could honestly say you knew nothing. And Mr. Gonzales did already know. I told him the day Rufus Davis married Anita Ramirez. At the time the ranch was being watched by Thayer's men. I had no idea why except some clues that Thayer was connected to the Cowboy Gang. Earp's the one who told me." 

Kate ran her hand through her hair. "Several times he's shown guilt over what happened to Tom. He said he would leave and not return if I asked it, or he would look into what was going on with the men watching. I thought the Gang has much more reason to harm me than Earp. I made a choice. I question it every day. I didn't realize then he'd look for hiding places on the ranch. When you saw him leaving he'd just been told by the three of us not to come back, and I don't believe he will." 

Conrad replies, "Well then, if he doesn't return then it is a moot point so there is no reason to argue further. I've missed having you around to talk to, and when my father arrives on tomorrow's stagecoach I would like you by my side to greet him and his friends." 

Kate looked at him for a moment, resisting the urge to shake her head to clear it. "That's not quite the end of the argument, dear, there's one more thing. If you had just suggested to me we go see Mr. Gonzales for advice I'd have agreed. Even if we both have to walk away for an hour until we calm down, work it out with me, don't make choices for me." She held his hand tighter. "I missed you, too. What time does your father arrive tomorrow?" 

He replies, "Mid-afternoon, he's traveling with two of the gamblers coming to the poker tournament. They'll be on the westbound stage from New Mexico." Kate says, "School gets out at 3:30, I think I can manage it. I suppose you'd like the fancy lady there to meet the stage instead of the rancher." She slid closer so their knees were touching. "Luckily all the pretty clothes still fit." He replies, "It doesn't matter to me what you wear, you're the most beautiful woman in Promise City regardless. Kate....let's not argue again. But...I am who I am. I've learned how to be decisive, to make quick decisions, that's part of why I am good at my profession." 

She says, "I know. We both have to get used to this, and I can almost guarantee we'll argue again. We're a rather odd pair, after all. I'm just learning to make those decisions and I'm still sensitive about them and my new freedom. You're used to making decisions, and you seem to have a wide protective streak." She took his other hand and looked up. "I rather like that, truth be told, but we're going to clash now and then until we learn to accommodate one another. For now, why don't you accommodate me with a kiss?" 

Conrad lifts up her hand and gives a soft kiss to it. He then lowers the hand and looks lovingly into her eyes. He leans in, softly touching his lips to hers while wrapping his arm around her back. Kate closed her eyes and rubbed the back of his neck with her fingers while the other hand slipped inside his jacket to rest on his side. Her breath came quicker and she pressed herself closer, feeling safe for the first time in days. Conrad pulls her closer and hugs her with both arms.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-seven, “Return of the Hooded Riders”, Wednesday June 14th, 1882, 10:30 P.M.*

An uncertain amount of time passes with the two locked in the embrace. Kate laid her head against his shoulder and wrapped both arms around him underneath his jacket. Her fingers massaged his back along his spine. Slowly the tension of the last days drained away although the fatigue remained. "Oh, I've been needing you," she whispered. She kissed his cheek and chuckled, "You and a good meal,"

She pulled back a little and kissed him again. "You took the rest of the night off, why don't we get something to eat and I can tell you about what's happened over the last two days. We could go over to the El Parador, unless you're still worried about interruptions and want to go to the Gay Lady instead." He replies, "The El Parador will be fine now that things are right again between us."

"Mmm, home. Privacy is very nice, but just a bit dangerous. Your kisses are far too tempting to resist for long." She pulled her hands back slowly, letting them slide along his back and sides before she slipped them away completely. "I just need to let some people know where to find me, then we can eat. I doubt I'll be needed again tonight."

Conrad says that he will meet Kate at the El Parador in twenty minutes. He heads back to his home where he washes up and puts on a fresh shirt and tie. Kate ran back down the street to where Mr. Harker was now waiting alone to let him know where she would be, and to tell him not to wait forever for Jake, but to try at the Lucky Lady if it got too long.

Patient Meribel had been stabled before they went into the grove, so Kate ran home and changed into a dress, explaining to Janet Fly that she was just running back out to get something to eat. She brushed her hair out loose and behind the closed door of her bedroom used a cantrip to clean herself up. At the last moment she added the slightest bit of perfume.

When she arrives he is at a candlelit table with a bottle of wine awaiting them as well as a plate of Dorita's appetizers. He says, "I would have ordered the food too, but didn't want you to think I was trying to make decisions for you." She stopped to kiss him lightly before taking her seat. "I appreciate that," she said, leaving any comments on the difference between dinner and Wyatt Earp for another day. "I tend to crave certain things these days. Of course, some of them I can't get, like strawberries. Kate Higgins didn't seem to happy with you."

He replies, Yes, well, there's a reason. Maybe you should do your candle trick and I'll explain further." Kate took a pinch of powder from a folded bit of paper she carried and discretely dropped it into the flame with a murmured phrase. "Much better. I hope I'm not the cause of your trouble. I've tried not to interfere with your work."

He replies, "No, it's not you, it's this upcoming poker tournament. She had agreed to sponsor both myself and the Long Branch's other top gambler Wendell Spaulding for the tournament, paying half of our entrance fee. Well, earlier tonight she spoke to us about it. I won't go into the details, but the bottom line is that rather than each of us trying to win for ourselves she expects us to be sure to favor her new friend Adair. I refused and said I would pay my own entrance fee and intend to win."

Kate states, "So she wanted you to cheat? I suppose she might not consider it cheating if you're not trying to win, but still. I know you would never agree to such a thing, but I'm sorry for the strain it's going to cause you at work. Mr. Spaulding didn't object? I hate to be telling tales, but maybe Jake should know about this?"

There had been several days worth of happening to catch up on with Conrad and it was quite late when he finally walked her home. Kate slept soundly once she finally got home. Thankfully Janet Fly was already asleep. Ginnie was not, having got wind of the fact that Katherine had returned. She repeated the tale of what had happened over the last two days, then sent her girl and herself off to bed.

Through the night, Minerva and Nakomo take turns watching the Liberty Party headquarters. The tired priestess relaxes her guard as Apollo peeks over the horizon, bringing a measure of safety with his presence. Minerva retires to her room and prays for guidance. Luna flies through the window. "Buenos Dias, Luna. Did you see anything of interest during your patrol of the town?" Luna indicates it was a quiet night with minimal movement around town. Minerva and Nakomo alternate sleeping and watch throughout the night while Luna continues her patrol.

At around an hour before dawn Luna returns to alert her that a wagon driven by a trio of dwarves has rapidly ridden into town, stopping at the Marshal's Office where they carried a human body in the back of the wagon inside. "Minerva reaches over and pats Luna's head. "Gracias, Luna. You have keen eyes." She picks up her weapons and enters Nakomo's room to wake him. She finds that he is still dressed and is sleeping soundly sprawled across the bed. She sakes him gently. "Luna says there is another body. I am going to the Marshals office to see what I can find out."
He jumps out of bed. "I will come with you." She nods her assent and he grabs his bow and follows her out the door.

They head through the quiet darkened streets until they reach the Office. They enter to see a trio of dwarves, including the Unity Party Town Council Candidate Vidkan Gerhardtsohn as well as Deputy Marshal Helen Barker. A human body with visible wounds lies on the floor with a blanket beneath but not covering him. The man is wearing a dark hood like those of the riders who attacked the town the previous Sunday. Barker states, "Hello Minerva," she states, "Is there a problem?" The Priestess moves toward the body looking for wounds "I could not sleep. Who is this?" she shrugs her head toward the body.

Vidkin's friend translates for him stating "The hooded riders, the ones who attacked our mine last Saturday, they came back. This time we were waiting, they got more than they bargained for. There were eight of them, we brought down four of their horses and this one. The others rode off." While they are talking Marshal Berg arrives.

Minerva moves forward. "I will pray for his soul." she steps forward and leans over him to examine him, looking for anything unusual. Nakomo stands behind her fingering his bow. She takes out her holy water and anoints him keeping in mind that he could be a vampire. here are no marks near his neck or any other indication that this man is among the undead. The holy water also has no effect on his body. She finishes her task and steps back. "What happened to their horses? And the riders who were on them when you took them down."

The dwarves reply that the dead horses are still at the mine. The other outlaws doubled up on the remaining mounts when they exited. Two of the ones who lost horses were wounded, one from the falling horse another from wounds inflicted by the dynamite traps set for the hooded riders. Vidkin adds, "I doubt they'll be back given the beating they took."

Minerva states, "We should get one of the ranch owners to look at the horses. If the horses are from local ranches we may be able to identify which ones. I will speak to Senora Kale about it. She is familiar with the brands of the area. We should ask Doc Eaton to alert us of any injuries that he treats today. Do we have any of the horses from any of the attacks that are alive?"

Berg says, "Yes, they were among the ones rustled two weeks ago from the Phillip's Ranch." Deputy Rodriguez says he will follow up on Minerva's suggestion and return with the dwarves to the mine to check the brands on the dead horses. Helen says she will go talk to Doctor Eaton. We will be at the El Parador having breakfast. If anything else develops please let us know."

At 5:30 A.M. Chester Martin is awakened by a knock on the door of his room. Thom's voice says, "Deputy Martin, Marshall Berg needs you over at his Office." Chester grumbles in his sleep for a moment. Then he sits up in bed and rubs his eyes. With a searching hand, he turns up the lamp sitting on the nightstand. The dim light is enough for him to see the clock in the room. "What is it Thom? It's half past five."

Thom repeats, "Marshall Berg need to see you in his office, now." "OK, OK. I'm up. Let me get dressed, then I'll be right over." "You're not mad at me, are you?" No, no, Thom. I'm not mad at you. It's just early, that's all. I'll see you later." Chester gets dressed and straps on his gunbelt. "Please don't be another killing. This place can't take any more of this." He walks over to the office and enters. Eduardo and Chester arrive simultaneously not long afterwards. Chester sees who is there and says, "Morning, Marshall. What's happening? More trouble from the riders?"

Berg updates his deputies about what has transpired over at the Last Ditch Mine and some of the Priestess's suggestions of what to do for the follow up. Vidkin then repeats what they have said. Berg reaches down to do the unveiling one the hood. It reveals a man with a brown beard and mustache and receding hairline. Berg says, "I've never seen him before. Have any of you?" None of the other present recognize him either.

The mention of another attack chases away any drowsiness Chester had. "Good for them dwarves. Sounds like they gave more than they took. Marshall, you didn't recognize the dead fellow? I guess someone is bringing in outside help for this. We should definitely bring in a rancher to see if he can place the horses. Who do we trust enough for that? Someone from Shaw's ranch would do." Berg tells his deputies and the Priestess "You may be right Chester. The most there were last time was eight, we killed two, and now there's eight again. Well, let's see if we can find somebody who can identify this guy, that'll at least give us some direction."

Chester says, "It's a long shot, but let's start with the local hotels. We should get a photograph to make things easier." Berg says to Helen, "Can you set that up?" Chester continues, "If we don't get any luck here, we'll have to go to the nearby towns, Galeyville first. In the meantime, figuring out whose horses we have will cut down on the list of suspects. These guys must be getting money from someone."

A few blocks away Kate awakens. After all of the business and danger of the last few days it was a relief in the morning to go into the schoolroom and teach. A wood elvan family named Santos arrives. They are new to town having come from Texas. Mrs. Santos has a long conversation with Kate about their son Matthew and his classes. She says that he has enjoyed his first few days of school and she should be proud of what they have accomplished. Kate states, "Your son is doing very well, we're impressed. I'm still a little surprised by it all, myself. It's a much grander undertaking than I'd originally imagined, and thank goodness for it. With all the help the school has received we can offer much more to the students."

The priestess and her protégé walk over to the El Parador in search of a strong coffee and a hearty meal. Dorita welcomes Minerva and Nakomo to the El Parador. She is pleased to be able to offer the Priestess some freshly ground coffee that just arrived from Columbia. They are each served up a nice meal. Given the early start of the morning there is no need to rush, as it will still be a while until 7:45 when Nakomo will start school.

They are soon joined by Doctor James Eaton, whose very presence in her establishment clearly surprises Dorita. The Doctor orders a cup of coffee. He shows some urgency in his voice and tells Minerva, "Priestess, I was concerned when I heard that you and Father Harbrace were both called away. I trust this has something to do with those arrows that the Goddess gave to you. I confess that I do not fully understand what is going on, but the desires of the Goddess take precedence over all else. I....I'm not sure how to tell you this, but based upon things that I have seen and heard I believe that there may be wizard magics involved with this whole matter."

"Minerva sips her coffee and offers the Dr. a seat. "Por favor, sit and tell me why you believe this to be true." Doctor Eaton reluctantly takes a seat and says, "Well, my business associate Ron Porter, he runs an apothecary shop. He says that a lot of his inventory seems to have disappeared. At first he thought a crate or two might have gotten misplaced on his trip here from Tombstone, but he now thinks otherwise. He says what is missing is very specific things, items that could be used to create magical elixirs. He thinks some wizard may have stolen them. Given what the Goddess said I'm thinking it may have been those creatures. Devils would use devil magic wouldn't they?"

Minerva's brows knit together and her mouth purses into a thin line of disapproval at the bias of his comment. "I leave the judgment of others abilities to the gods Senor. Now tell me specifically what items were stolen and when." Eaton replies, "No, but Mr. Porter would probably give you an inventory if the town's Priestess asked him as he is a rather religious man." Jim Eaton departs. Not longer afterwards Jonathan Harker arrives. He asks Minerva "Are you interested in paying a visit to that new hardware store where we suspect some of the undead may be at?"

When Doc Eaton stand to depart, the priestess and Nakomo rise also. "Gracias, Doctor. I am grateful that you have come to me with this information. I will go to the apothecary after breakfast. May the goddess keep both you and Senora Eaton safe from this evil." As they are about to resume their seats Jonathan Harker arrives. Nakomo and Minerva follow him out, leaving their breakfast behind.

On their way Harker tells Minerva "Daniel Madson ran a hardware and taxidermy in Tombstone but got burnt out last month. His brother Bronco lived around here, working out on the Thayer Ranch, so Daniel decided to move here. He bought out a private residence up on the corner of Sierra and Front Streets."

They arrive at Madson's Hardware and Taxidermy, a two-story wood framed twenty by twenty-five foot building. The shop is on the first floor and is open for business. Mounted on the walls are stuffed animal heads and several whole animals mounted on plaques. The northern and eastern wall is covered with shelves with various hardware goods. But what their eyes are drawn toward is along the western wall, namely a dozen nicely caskets, stacked four wide and three high. They are identical to the pair of nicely made caskets that had been found and destroyed in the Cunningham Mine. Two men are in the building, both bearded and in standard western garb. "May I help you?" one asks.

Minerva steps forward smiling brightly. "Buenos Dias Senores. I am the Promise City Priestess of Olympus, Minerva Garcia Florencia, this is my apprentice Nakomo and Senor Harkin's. We have come to see your fine shop and ask how you are faring since the fire. It would appear that you are recovering well." she admires the animals on the walls and strokes the pelt of a preserved fox." You do fine work!" She nods toward the caskets "Do you plan to preserve people as well?"

Daniel Madson replies, "Always been one of my specialty, and from the way the ranchers have been getting killed off by that lunatic Earp there appears to be a real need. Do you like the workmanship? I use a much better board than the scrub pine you find around these parts and mix the stain myself. I feel that the departed deserve to have some place decent for their remains."

Minerva walks over to the caskets and turning her back to the man, runs her hand over the wood as though admiring the quality and attempts to detect any evil within them. Minerva senses a presence of evil from the none of the caskets on the top two rows or the two on the ends of the bottom row, but does detect evil from the two bottom caskets surrounded by the others. She also gets a sense of evil from both Madson and his assistant, but nowhere near the extent that she got when near vampires.

Minerva's grits her teeth as the sensations of evil flood her mind. but her smile is in place when she turns back to the men. "The craftsmanship is lovely." She continues to browse noting the layout of the room and the placement of windows and doors. The main door is on the south wall. Another door is in the back. There is a staircase up to the second floor. There are two windows on the south wall. She notes dark curtains pulled back on both sides of the windows.

Nakomo and Harkins wander about the room casually browsing and keeping alert for trouble. Minerva continues to make casual conversation and then wishes the gentlemen a good day before exiting the shop. When they are out of earshot, she shares what she has learned with Harkins and Nakomo. "Those men are evil and the caskets on the bottom harbor evil as well. We must get everyone together and destroy them before night fall."

She turns to Nakomo. "You need to get to school. When you arrive find a way to speak with Senora Kale privately and inform her of our find. Tell her we will meet this afternoon after school at the Lucky Lady to decide on a course of action. Sr. Harkins, I would like you to find Deputy Martin, Senor Tomlinson and whoever else is involved in this and have them meet with us also. I need to go and speak to Senor Porter at the apothecary. I will meet you all at the Lucky Lady at 2:00." Minerva makes her way to the apothecary.

Back at the Marshal’s Office Deputy Helen Barker takes the photograph of the dead hooded rider and the lawmen spend the morning circulating it around. A few ranchers recognize him as "A John somebody". Icabod Shakelton is asked to come in to identify him and confirms that it was the man named John who had seen with Jason Snavely the previous Sunday morning. Further inquiries uncover the man's full name to be John Rouse and that he was a miner in Galeyville before the silver played out.

Three of the four dead horses have the mark of the Phillips ranch and match the description of those that had been rustled two weeks earlier. The fourth appears to have had a different brand but it has been burned off. When the group meets back in the office a little past noon, Chester says, "I can't say I'm surprised the Cowboy Gang is mixed up in this. I bet Snavely was one of the riders who got away last night. Since this John Rouse came from Galeyville, what can we do about it?" Berg says, "We don't have any authority there, but the sheriff does. If the riders hired Rouse, they may have hired some of his friends."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-eight, “Jake’s chat with Red”, Thursday June 15th, 1882, 10:30 A.M.*

Having now had adequate sleep Jake rises. He stretches and looks at himself in the mirror. "Shave and a bath this morning Mr. Cook." The smell of spent gun powder still lingers on his clothes, hair and hands. He rubs at the heavy bristle on his cheek and loses himself in thought.

The simple act of looking yourself in the mirror is beyond those vampires. I wonder if it bothers them? Ruby contemplated eternal beauty. I will bet she never considered that mirrors would no longer be her friends. Jake chuckles at that. He almost has a moment of pity for the vampires but quickly remembers what they have done. Even beyond the death and destruction, the controlling of others free will was something Jake could not brook. The near moment of pity comes and goes. They must be destroyed. The moments of reflection pass quickly, he was not one to plumb the depths of philosphy.

His morning planned, he went forward. The El Parador for coffee, breakfast and some Dorita scolding. Fortunately for Jake, the scolding is kept to a minimum and the coffee is the best he has ever had at the El Parador. Furniture maker Cole Rixton stops by to tell him that the beds that Cornelius Van Horne ordered for three of the Lucky Lady's rooms to hold some of the tournament gamblers are almost done and will be delivered that afternoon.

He then heads back home to clean his pistols followed by a bath at Gilson’s. Laurie Gilson is practically floating on air as she waits on Jake and has Jules Heurta bring her to her room. Jake notices that she is wearing a diamond engagement ring on her ring finger. He congratulates her, admires the ring and adds, "A fine man he is." Next he is off for a shave. While at Johnson's Barber shop he hears of the Last Ditch Mine getting attacked again by the hooded riders, with the miners winning this round. Word is that one of the riders is over at Lester's Funeral Parlor as a result.

He then heads off to the Lucky Lady to check on business. Jeff informs Jake that there isn't a mirror to be had in town, that previous week all of them were purchased from every store in town that had them in stock. Jake suggests, "First, find someone to go to Tombstone and bring some back. Here is $100. Second, find out who bought them."

Lastly he decides to have a conversation with Red. He arrives at Van Horne's room to find the large man resting in bed with a a clipboard filled with papers in front of him and a pile of telegrams stacked on the bed. Also seated in the room is Father Blackstone, the Priest of Hermes from the Three Gods Meeting Hall. Jake exclaims, "Welcome to Promise City. It is a pleasure to see you again." Turning to Van Horne, "Has Francesco reported back on his activities? Especially regarding his cousin and Adaire?"

Van Horne replies, "Yes, this should be a very interesting poker tournament indeed. Mr. Adair has very high hopes of it ending with him owning this establishment and you being penniless my dear Mr. Cooke. He mistakenly thinks that he now has enough people involved in his corner to make that happen, including every one of the dealers and most of the people on security."

Jake states, "I had meant to tell you earlier that Tony Lucky was feeding information to Adaire for profit. I feed Mr. Lucky some false information and I had a sense that he and his cousin went directly to share with him. Did Francesco confirm that? I wanted to make certain the Francesco was not going soft and worrying about his cousin's predicament."

Van Horne laughs and says, "It made sense to send Francesco on ahead early to establish himself in town, especially since Tony really is his cousin. Francesco is loyal to me and to you by extension. He considers his cousin an idiot and his only goal as far as Mr. Lucky is concerned is to save the fool from himself. In this specific situation his main objective will be to get himself and the good Mr. Lucky permanently out of town once Adair realizes the two haven't done what he expected of them. "

Jake says, "I expected as much, however I had not the time earlier to tell you what I saw. I may continue to feed Adaire falsehoods through Tony. I trust the Francesco will understand. It would be a shame if he came to harm became of Tony's poor choices. I am temped to shoot him myself some days." Red says, "Ah yes, but please don't. I don't really understand it myself but Franceso does feel a family obligation to protect Mr. Lucky. Mr. Grappini has tried to explain it, something about being Italian and blood being thicker than all else regardless of your feelings towards an individual."

Jake sighs, "Fine. I will restrain myself. Father, would you give this old geezer and myself a few moments alone? We need to discuss some things and I would feel terrible asking for forgiveness later if you knew just how conniving I really was." Jake gives him a trademark smirk. Blackstone stands and says, "Yes, I will leave. I hear that this town has a Church of Olympus in it which I should pay a visit to. Before I go I have this for you." He takes out a paper from his vest pocket. "It is a telegram from Richard that arrived last night in Tucson. He opted to send it via us in Tucson, not wanting the contents to be seen by the operators in Promise City, Tombstone or Wilcox." Blackstone leaves.

Jake reads the telegram:
Wednesday, June 14



> To Jake Cooke c/o Three Gods Meeting House, Tucson, Arizona Territory.
> Leaving New York City in the morning. Ruby insists on visiting Grandmother to say goodbye. Minimal risk involved as the woman promised not to tell Ruby's parents we were here. Trip after much riskier. Ruby insists we go to Rochester to return item to a man there. Man is a family friend who may contact parents. Will be at Grandmother's until Friday noon. Send telegram if you feel trip too dangerous and suggestions of how to convince Ruby. Richard"




It then lists the Tarrytown, New York address that they will be staying at.

Jame says to Red, "Did you hear about the the letter from Kitty Trent that was found on the dead body of one of the hooded attackers that morning you were nearly blown to pieces? I forged it and snuck it on it at the Marshall's office. I let slip to Tony Lucky that there was a letter, and that is what he ran off to tell Adaire with Fracesco in tow. The rest of what Tony told him was of his own fabrication. Adaire's old fighter, our new bouncer clued me in that Tony was ratting me out. I should not have trusted him, but fortunately he is a buffoon and told Adaire useless and inaccurate information. That is part of what I wanted to tell you."

Jake hands the telegram to Red. "I have no advice to give them. What I really wanted to tell you was I will not be here when Ruby comes back to Promise City." Jake proceeds to tell Red the whole story, everything he has been thinking and what decision he has come to. "When I am with her it is like the mythological siren song, I cannot resist. I really do care for her, but I am just not ready for this. No matter how strongly I feel for her, I must get away. I am sure I will regret this for the rest of my days but there is no other answer for me. I think I will make arrangements to sell out everything and go. I have been thinking of going to San Francisco to find my sister. Did I tell you I am an uncle?"

Red looks at the letter and says, "Don't go making any hasty decisions here Jake. This letter indicates that she has delayed her return for a while longer, maybe even indefinitely. They certainly won't be back for the tournament this weekend. Richard will continue to keep us informed as to where the trio is at. As for making arrangements to sell things, there is no need, I will buy anything you own for fair-market-value plus ten-percent. Then again, according to Mr. Van Horne's dear friend Evan Adair, come Sunday night you won't have anything left to sell.

And in regards to visiting San Francisco, you already have the information on a bank account there with Mr. Alistair’s name on it and I can loan you the chain to be him. I can make arrangements for you in that city under any name you wish. I also know that Mr. Booth has connections in that city and would be willing to help your stay there in whatever anonymity you desire."

Jake replies, "Red, as always, you are more than generous. I had not considered selling everything to you, that would certainly be simpler that what I had planned. I was not going to flee today if that is what you thought I was saying. I agree though, I will bide some more time and see what transpires. It would truly be a shame to miss out on the tournament."

They chat a while longer before Jake says, "There is another very serious matter before us. I was not going to bother you with it but I have some reason to believe it will be visiting us here at the Lady, if not the tournament itself. It was related to why I needed this," and with that Jake returns the amulet to Red. He goes on to tell him the story about the vampires. "Hard to believe it, I know. I would not have believed it if I had not seen it with my own eyes over and over again. I think we should tell Father Blackstone. If it comes to pass they visit here, he may have some tools to assist in defending the saloon if he is warned."

Red replies, "An amazing tale, but I've heard and seen stranger things before. I think I will have Blackstone speak to this Father Harbrace about this matter. Well Jake, it looks like this poker tournament is really going to happen. As of right now we have twenty-two participants and a number of maybes, so we should continue to plan for thirty. Several will be arriving on the stagecoaches today and more tomorrow.

I am considered the main sponsor but during much of it I'll be busy dealing, as will Mr. Kane, and you will be playing. So we might want to have a host and hostess for the event. Blackstone would probably do fine in the capacity of host, which would also give him ample reason to approach all guests and check for....irregularities. For a hostess I had assumed that Ruby or Jane would take that role, but they won't be back in time. Do you have any thoughts along those lines?"

He continues, "I've already spoken to Mr. Finnegan about security, he suggested we may want to talk to the mining foreman up at the Breakheart Stamping Mill, a Mr. Boston Harker. He is apparently a rather trustworthy soul, Hubbard wouldn't have given him that much responsibility otherwise. He's also the only one who has beaten Finnegan in the boxing ring and has earned a reputation for that."

"Harker? Yes, I hear he is trustworthy. I am fine with that. A hostess...." Jake begins to stroke his beard. "Not many women in town I would trust. Katherine for certain, but she may not wish to be in that role with Conrad Booth playing in the game. We can ask her. The Priestess Florencia would be another. Again, she may decline because of the apparent conflict of interest but then again... if I hint that the fiends may attempt to attend she would certainly demand the position. That and she is not beyond being swayed for a donation to the poor box. What qualities did you want in a hostess, besides candy for the eyes?"

Red replies, "That and some brains inside the head as well, to be able to decide what needs to be done and when. Each player is paying big bucks to participate and need to feel they are being adequately taken care of."

"I will see what can be done about a hostess," Jake tells Red. "I will see you later." Jake takes a stroll over to the Lester's funeral establishment and expresses interest in the identity of the dead man. "A shame all this killing. The Marshall suggested that he could use all the help available to identify the gang involved, and would appreciate it if someone could identify this misbegotten soul," Jake lied smoothly. "Figured I would give it a shot, I know quite a few folks around the region." Dick Lester shows him the corpse. Jake does recognize the face, but not from recently. He was one of the riders who attacked the Morand stagecoach the previous January that they barely escaped from. Jake tells Mr. Lester that he does not know the man and thanks him for his assistance. He then goes back to the Lucky Lady to think things over.

Back at the Marshal’s Office Deputy Helen Barker takes the photograph of the dead hooded rider and the lawmen spend the morning circulating it around. A few ranchers recognize him as "A John somebody". Icabod Shakelton is asked to come in to identify him and confirms that it was the man named John who had seen with Jason Snavely the previous Sunday morning. Further inquiries uncover the man's full name to be John Rouse and that he was a miner in Galeyville before the silver played out.

Three of the four dead horses have the mark of the Phillips ranch and match the description of those that had been rustled two weeks earlier. The fourth appears to have had a different brand but it has been burned off. When the group meets back in the office a little past noon, Chester says, "I can't say I'm surprised the Cowboy Gang is mixed up in this. I bet Snavely was one of the riders who got away last night. Since this John Rouse came from Galeyville, what can we do about it?" Berg says, "We don't have any authority there, but the sheriff does. If the riders hired Rouse, they may have hired some of his friends."

At noontime Hannah Milford comes by with lunch for Kate and the other teachers. She comments about attending the Marshal debate the previous evening, having attended since her tenant Clarisse's beau is one of the candidates. She says that he carried himself well but from the debate he is clearly linked to the present law enforcement efforts, and if the murders and explosions keep continuing it is unlikely that he will win
Kate states "I fear that may be true. What most people don't seem to understand is that any investigation takes time. That's not to say there haven't been mistakes. The escape by Skull and his cronies is a black eye, but that isn't representative of what our Marshals are doing. They're following every lead they have, been when so many people are uncooperative it becomes difficult to get the job done. I'm afraid if some of the other candidates win we'll have people who will shoot first and ask questions later. That's how innocent people get hurt."

Hannah says, "I'm sure it will all work out, the Gods and Goddesses will be watching over our town as they have before." She departs. Kate notices the halfling Chumbley coming up the street with a stack of newspapers. "Maybe Mr. Chumbley's paper will have more from the debate," Kate said as she fished a nickel from a well-hidden pocket. She went out into the bright, comforting sunshine, waved down the halfling, and gave him her nickel. "I need to catch up," she smiled. "If you leave this town even for one day you miss all sorts of interesting things."

The headline of the newspaper reads "Pinto Joe Weams Killed in Prison". The story beneath relates how at the Colorado State Prison in Canon City he attempted to steal a guard's gun and was shot dead. The guard has been cleared of the killing as Weam's cellmate Mongo Bailey confirmed what transpired. The story mentions that Bailey, Shotgun Sally Fox and Pamela Yeats remain in the prison awaiting trial.

The other front page story is an account of the debate the previous night, mentioning how both Charlie Villars and Deacon McCoy both offered to withdraw from the race and support Deputy Martin's candidacy if he would renounce Marshal Berg. Chester instead supported his boss completely. Kate handed the paper to Meghan. "It's like Chester to support Marshal Berg. But he's going to need some help. I think I'm going to have to talk to Emery Shaw later. I'll be glad when this election is over."

Thumbing through the paper Kate notes that a two-page center spread is an oversized advertisement for the Law and Order Party, with quotes from all candidates assuring the town of safety and security once they are elected. Before Kate heads back inside Postmaster Eddie Palmer arrives with a large package for her. "Thank you, Mr. Palmer," she said and took the package. She made polite small talk for a moment before taking the package inside. She looked it over for a return address or any other clue as to who it might be from before carefully opening it.

It has a New York City postmark on it. Inside the large wooden crate, underneath the layers of wrapping and packing, is a finely crafted handmade wooden cradle. It is painted white and at the head and the foot is a cut out in the shape of a heart. Inside the cradle is a soft, fluffy white and blue checkered comforter which is covering a small brown teddy bear.



> Dear Kate,
> 
> I hope this letter finds you doing well. I sent a letter to Jake recently and in it I asked him to say hi to you then I realized I should just do it myself (especially because I am sure he forgot to mention it to you). Isn’t that silly? So… hello!
> 
> All is well with me. I have been very very busy and it has been an amazing trip. You will never imagine all the stuff that has happened! I got to meet my grandmother for the first time that I can remember. It was wonderful and I will be seeing her again before I head home. I almost cannot wait except that I have been filling my time shopping, eating and let’s just say… socializing. Janie and I are trying to break down Richard and get the man to crack a smile. I think we are almost there. We are taking New York City by storm and it has been wonderfully relaxing. I almost feel like my old self.
> 
> Almost. I have been doing a lot of thinking and figuring while I am here relaxing too. Promise City is so fast paced and… well, you know, it has been dangerous and things change so quickly. I find myself longing for slower times when things were simpler for all of us. I suppose those times did not last very long, did they? Gangs and business and Colin and love… no, not simple at all.
> 
> I have made some decisions, some important ones, and have more things to think over before I return. For the first time in my life I have to not only put myself first but really put myself first and try to make better decisions for me. So when I get back I need to change the way things are. A part of that is that I need to tell you some things, things I have kept to myself for fear of what you might think, that you would judge me and think worse of me. I know you will when you hear what I have to say. But I think being more open that is the only way my heart will ever be at peace and I know you will do your best to forgive what it is I have to reveal.
> 
> Don’t I sound silly? I guess I do. But oh, how I miss you! I hope you are relaxing, enjoying your teaching and things are calm there. Right before I left things were so chaotic and I just had to get away. I know you understand. But I really hated leaving you and wish you were here with me now. I know you could not have left behind Ginnie and Conrad but you and I could have so much fun here! You have become not only my friend but the calming influence in my life. I’ve never had that before. You and Nanuet are the two most level headed people I know and who knew I would ever have someone in my life who could fill that role. I miss him too. I miss all of you. I am lucky to have you in my life. And it is embarrassing to say that I need you in ways I never thought I would. Thinking things through without being able to talk to you has been very difficult. I need your opinion! At least someone to tell me I am not entirely crazy. And heck, you might think that anyway when you here what I am thinking.
> 
> I am not exactly sure when I will be back. But I promise it will not be long. I miss you and love you my friend. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Love Always,
> Ruby West





Kate tenderly folded the letter and slipped it back inside the envelope. Despite her assurances to Ruby the day she left, Kate hadn't been in any way sure her friend would return. But her greater fear had been of being forgotten. She reached in and felt the soft fabric of the toy bear's ear. In her mind, she could see her little boy cuddled under the blue and white blanket with the bear standing a vigilant watch. The sound of children shouting outside as they played brought her back to the present, and the fact that Mollie and Meghan were still here with her. "A gift from Ruby," she said by way of explanation. "I should take it into the kitchen before the children come back in."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-fifty-nine, “Meanwhile....on a New York City Train”, Thursday June 15th, 1882, 10:30 A.M. * 

The train was just pulling out of Manhattan’s Grand Central Station. Sitting together inside one of the Pullman passenger cars are well dressed trio comprised of a man in his late twenties and two women each around a decade younger. The leader of the group is a Priestess of Aphrodite by the name of Jane Boag. She is a senior partner of the Three-Gods Meeting House in Tucson Arizona. Beside her is a junior partner of the same establishment, Richard Broughton, whose personal expertise is security. He has been serving the role of bodyguard for Jane and her companion. The final member of the group is Jane’s dear friend Constance Grace West otherwise known as Ruby, a singer and co-owner at Promise City, Arizona’s Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. 

Half-a-month has now gone by since Ruby West left Promise City. What had been intended as a short visit to Tucson had expanded into a journey back east when at a party celebrating Ruby’s birthday she opened a mysterious package sent by her grandmother from New York. The trio set off for a visit to the woman, arriving at the Tarrytown, New York home on the fifth of June. They spent a few days there where Ruby had an excellent visit before heading down to Manhattan. 

The last week has been spend on a fun-and-exciting shopping spree at all of the finest stores in the city. The shopping was now over, with over $ 20,000 of Jane’s money having been spent and the multitude of packages now on westbound trains heading back to Tucson. The trio, however, was going in a different direction, as Ruby had insisted that they pay a final visit again to her Grandmother before returning to the west. 

Ruby casually reclines back into the plush seat, pulling her feet up underneath herself. The corner of her full lips curl upwards as she faces her friend. "So Janie, did you enjoy yourself in the City as much as I did?" The petite priestess smiles in return and says, "Oh Ruby Darling, you ask the silliest questions. I've gone on shopping sprees in cities before but never with so much money to spend and that variety of places to spend it at. And shopping alone is never as much fun as with a good friend." 

"That's me, silly Ruby!" she giggles before turning her face to the man sitting next to them. "And you, Richard, did you enjoy your trip to the City with two silly girls? Or are you counting the seconds until we get you back to civilization?" Richard gives Ruby a rare smile and says, "I found the trip very useful. I was able to obtain a number of things that will help with the Three Gods back in Tucson that would not have been available back in Arizona. And I was able to keep our senior partner safe, that has its own reward." Ruby replies, "Oh? What sort of things did you find that you think will be helpful?" 

Richard replies, "Oh, just a few trinkets that I picked up down in the French and Portugese quarters of the city. Things that will help with security." She states, "You are very sneaky sir, not wanting to give away your secrets. I'm sure you'll keep the temple very safe, just like you've done for us." 

Ruby turns her face to the window and watches the sights of the city begin to pass them by. She says quietly, "I hope I'll still be able to visit the Three Gods, you know, when we get back." Jane smiles and says, "Visit? Oh no Ruby Darling, I plan to you to live with us there. Promise City, now that's a place to visit. For you the Three Gods will be home." Ruby takes the petite woman's hand in hers and rests her head on her shoulder. It was such a nice feeling... warm and comforting. Ruby felt a small tinge though, she missed someone back in Promise City, someone who she hadn't realized she relied on so much for those warm and comforting feelings. Some time passes before Ruby speaks again. "Are you two sure you're okay with extending our trip just a little more? I know you want to get back." 

Jane says, "Ruby, your Grandmother and her husband were such gratious hosts before and I'm sure they will be again. I can certainly understand your wanting to say goodbye, it might be years until you make it back east again and there is no guarantee she will still be with us then." Richard interjects, "I have my reservations. They promised not to notify your parents Ruby, but so long as we remain in New York State there is the risk of them finding out you are here. Normally I wouldn't be so concerned about an attempted kidnapping, but in this case it would be more difficult for me to prevent it....assuming of course that you don't want me to actually shoot your father in the process." 

Ruby teases, "Richard, are you offering?" She laughs a little. "No... I would not want that. I may not like my parents but I would not want them to be hurt. After all, I wouldn't be here without them." She pauses and thinks on the implication, but only briefly. "Very well, we'll make our trip brief. I don't want to end up in the clutches of my parents and keep you from your lives. But I very much appreciate you accompanying me this trip. It's meant a lot to me and I really needed it. And by the way Jane, the women in my family are very long lived. I'm sure Nana has many wonderful years ahead of her. WE have many years ahead of us, together." Jane says, "I certainly hope so, she is a lovely woman and I see a lot of her in you." 

Ruby's smile widens considerably. "I hope we are similar. My whole life I've imagined her to be a certain way, doing the things I dreamed of doing and living the life I wish I could. And it certainly sounds like she has done all that and more. I'm entirely jealous." Ruby adjusts her head on her friends shoulder. "Although she is now a bit more settled down than I ever thought I would want to be. Right now though, I don't have any illusions about that. I am just going to concentrate on getting now fixed so later will be better." 

"What about you, Janie?" Ruby gives a quick glance towards Richard but her gaze doesn't linger. "What about you and Red?" Richard appears uncomfortable being present for the direction of the conversation and gets up and walks around. Jane tells Ruby, "It is far too soon to tell. Red....well, I don't know. He appears to love me deeply but also didn't hesitate when I suggested taking this trip. If he truly loved me why would he be anxious for me to go?" "I can't answer that for you Janie. I thought the same thing about Jake." Ruby squeezes her hand for a moment. "Maybe he was anxious as much as giving you your space. I'm sure Red loves you. What would you like to have happen?" 

Jane replies, "That is not for me to say. The Goddess Aphrodite will make that decision for me. I will do whatever she wishes." Ruby answers, "I wish she'd tell me what to do! Some things are not clear. How does she tell you?" Jane replies, "Ruby, I am one of her Priestesses, as was my mother. I've been able to communicate with the Goddess all of my life and have learned how to interpret her desires. You are a novice, I would not expect you to be able to communicate with Aphrodite, or to be able to interpret her desires correctly if you have. But Ruby, I can work with you. We can do this together and try to determine what she wants from you." Ruby replies, "Maybe we can do that. Maybe we should do that. I just don't want to make a mistake but after all our talks, it seems clear what I should do." 

Ruby closes her eyes and is quiet as she thinks over all they have discussed the past two weeks. It doesn't take long, probably due to the early hour, that Ruby falls asleep. The train continued northward along the western end of Manhattan overlooking the Hudson River, the New Jersey Palisades on the opposite shore. While at a train stop in the Bronx, Richard takes a short walk out on the train platform and purchases a newspaper. When the train lurches to a stop Ruby's eyes pop open. She watches Richard walk outside and taps on the window to get his attention. She motions for him to get her a paper too but then decides the air will do her good. She stands and stretches, then excuses herself. 

She walks outside to Richard. "Ahhh, fresh air. The city air feels so oppressive sometimes. So," she points to the paper, "Anything interesting?" He replies, "Local politics...continued progress on the Brooklyn Bridge, said to be the eighth wonder of the world. Oh this is interesting. Ruby, do you remember a guy named Pinto Joe Weams, a member of the New Douglas Gang?" Ruby shudders as the memory of Jake near death hits her. "Yes, I remember him," she says dully. "How could I forget? Why is he in the news here?" Ruby strains to see the paper over Richard's arm. 

Richard replies, "The Douglas Gang Bank Robbery is big news worldwide, haven't you been following it?" Ruby's eyes widen a bit. "No... actually I've been sorta... busy... and distracted. What happened?" Richard replies, “Around two weeks ago the New Douglas Gang hit the Tabor Bank in Leadville, Colorado. They stole approximately $ 1.6 million dollars, making it the biggest bank robbery in world history. They also killed around a dozen guards and soldiers making their getaway. It look like they managed to escape at first, but apparently they split up into pairs, a male and female gang member in each grouping. Four of his gang members have been caught since then, but Deadeye Douglas and his gal Mae Clarke are still on the loose as well as most of the stolen money." 

"1.6 million dollars?? Holy..." Ruby shakes her head. "I hope they catch Deadeye too. He's the one who shot Jake. And that girl of his is a world class bi..." Ruby stops midsentence. "I wonder where they are. So what's with Pinto Joe? He's in jail then?" Richard says, "Not any more according to this story. It indicates that on Tuesday he apparently got stupid. When a guard was bringing Weams his lunch the outlaw decided to make a grab for the man's gun. There was a short struggle which ended with the guard emptying the revolver into Weam's torso. Pinto Joe is now in the prison cemetery." 

"Good. One more enemy in the ground... if you know what I mean." Ruby looks him in the eyes, "I'll be glad to get back to a day when I don't constantly have to watch my back for someone trying to kill me." She sighs, "We should probably get back on the train. Is there anything else good in the paper?" Richard says, "I'll look it over, probably mostly local news. If you and Jane are going to nap I'll sit further over and pretend to read the newspaper while I keep an eye on things. I'll be another hour until we reach Tarrytown as the train has a half-dozen more stops in between." 

"Well, I've had a bit of a nap already. While I almost never turn down the chance to cat nap I can keep you company too. You've been so wonderful to me this trip... And besides, I like you," Ruby says with a teasing smile on her face. "You're like the cute brother I never had or wanted." She stops and looks up, "Hmmm... that didn't come our right, did it? Anyway," she hooks her arm through his and leads him back inside the train, "I'll leave it up to you. Beautiful chatty girls or peace and quiet." 

The trip from Grand Central Station to Tarrytown Station is only thirty-two miles, but with three stops in Manhattan, three in the Bronx, two in Yonkers another in the town of Dobbs Ferry followed by one in Irvington it takes them until noontime to finally reach the destination. During that time Richard and Ruby have a long but superficial chat, with him expressing all sorts of opinions about the various people of Tucson, the climate and weather, the advantages and disadvantages of it compared to New York and even his opinions of the women's recent purchases in the city. At no point however, despite any of Ruby's attempts, does he state any anything about his own family, background or his opinions about Jane or Red. 

"You're very secretive Richard. I suppose that's a good idea, you don't really know me that well. For that matter neither does Red so maybe he told you to keep an extra eye on me. I mean, I am with Jake, right?" She smiles at him disarmingly, "So I guess not to be trusted." Richard says, "Miss West....Ruby...it is not you who I do not trust but myself. My past has some unresolved issues which for the time being I prefer to keep that way. Sharing them would just make that preference more difficult." 

Ruby laughs and teases, "Well, don't worry, I'll protect you when your wife shows up looking for you!" She stops laughing but keeps smiling, "I do understand about the past and how it can affect you. I've come to the conclusion for myself that I need to be more honest. I've done some things I'm not too proud of but they're done and I do not ever plan on going back." She stands and stretches, "Enough about me, if you ever feel like talking I'd love to listen. And I am actually good at keeping secrets. Plus I owe you for keeping such good care of these weeks."" 

It is shortly after noon when the train arrives at Tarrytown Station. Richard helps carry the luggage out to the platform and tells the two of them to wait while he goes to hail a carriage to bring them to their destination. Once he is out of earshot Jane says to Ruby "I saw you chatting with Richard. What were you two talking about?" "I was asking him about his life. He was secretive and close lipped about it though." Ruby glances in the direction he disappeared to. "He's very handsome and intelligent. I wonder why he is alone. Do you know anything about him?" Jane replies, "Only that he and Red have known each other for a long time and that Red wholeheartedly trusts him. That's good enough for me." 

Ruby nods her head but decides to try to get more information from Richard... in time. "You know, I only really know Red through Jake and the small amount of time we've spent together. And I'm not normally very trusting... But Richard's been great this trip and there is no reason not to trust him. I like him." Ruby smiles as she again looks off in his direction. When she sees him approaching again she says, "Alright, let's get on our way. I'm hungry and the more time I get to spend with Nana the better!" 

Richard hails a Hansom cab. Patented in 1834 by the English architect Joseph Hansom, this type of vehicle quickly gained acceptance as a public cab. Hansom's original was redesigned a number of times. Putting the driver high up behind the cab was probably the most significant modification. 
The trio climb onboard while the driver puts the luggage in the storage compartment. Richard tells the driver the destination and they are off. He says to the ladies, "This should be pleasant visit, your grandmother and her husband were wonderful hosts during our visit at the beginning of last week." 

"They were, weren't they?" Ruby smiles. She watches the sights go by out the window as they start their drive. Ruby says, "I don't know about the two of you... I mean, Janie, I know about your Mom... but otherwise I don't know... I've never really had family I could count on, no one who was nice to me or cared about me growing up. It feels really good to have that in her. I mean, friends, boyfriends, husbands, they could all leave you. But your family should be the ones to stick around, right? I really hope she can be that for me, I hope she can learn to love me." 

"I had such an amazing time last visit, I am sure they will be good hosts again. It was very sweet of them to ask us to return before we left. I didn't want to leave at all. And again, I am really lucky I have friends like you who don't mind extending our visit. I feel a little bad you will miss the poker tournament." Jane replies, "Don't, I honestly do not care for the game. I primarily just wanted to get back to see Red, but my being there would probably be a distraction to him so it is better that I am here with you." "Even so, I appreciate it." 

Ruby goes back to looking out the window, enjoying the ride and anxiously awaiting her grandmother's neighborhood. I wonder if she'll really be excited to see me... The carriage arrives at the house. In most communities the building would be considered elaborate given the ten-room size occupying approximately three-thousand square feet of living space. However, Tarrytown had more than its share of mansions owned by New York City's wealthiest, so compared to most of them it was below-average, lacking a separate building for servants or a carriage house. 

Ruby excitedly jumps out of the carriage. She smoothes down her dress and hair and looks to Jane and Richard. "How do I look? Do I look alright? I mean, you know, do I look acceptable?" They both just look her over and laugh. She resists sticking her tongue out at them, instead heading up the walkway to the house. She stands before the door for a moment, just staring at it. Finally she takes a deep breath in and knocks.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-sixty, “Afternoon Meeting”, Thursday June 15th, 1882, 12:30 P.M. * 

Kate asked Mollie to help her carry the crate into the kitchen while Meghan called the children back inside. "I think it's time to tell Meghan," Kate sighed. "It's three months soon. In another month anyone who know what to look for is going to have it figured out. I'm getting tired of breaking this news to people. At least it's just Meghan and the committee left." Mollie says, "Yes, but it would probably be best to break this to her at a time other than a school day, as we don't know what her reaction will be." 

Kate nodded. "I didn't really mean today. This weekend, sometime. I hope she won't... I don't want to lose her respect. But that's for later. Today there is teaching to do." She led the other woman back out into the room full of chattering children to get started with the afternoon's lessons. The children get back into their assigned groups and continue their afternoon lessons. 

At the Marshal’s Office, Berg tells Chester “I sincerely hope the rest of those riders were Galeyville people. It was shocking enough to discover that Mr. Snavely was mixed up in this I would hate to think that six more of the town's citizens are part of this too." Chester replies, "Hate it if you want, but I doubt all of these riders are from out of town. Some of them must be local, or else people would start noticing strangers here." 

At around 1:00 P.M. there is a knock on the door. Meghan answers it and then comes back to Kate saying, "Your friend Conrad is outside. He wishes to speak to you." "Thank you, Meghan. I hope nothing's wrong, I can't imagine why he'd be here now. I'll be back in a minute." The children where already studying independently with Kate there just to answer their questions. She nodded to Ginnie then hurried outside. 

"Is something wrong?" she asked. A smile fills his face and he says, "No my dear, everything is right. My father's stagecoach arrived early. He and his traveling companions are over at the Promise City Hotel right now checking in and getting a bite to eat. We chatted briefly and he asked about you. I mentioned that you were teaching and described your school. He says he would like to stop by and see either this afternoon or tomorrow. Would you class be interested in having a visit by a world renowned Shakespearian actor?" 

"Of course we would! But tomorrow, we're not prepared today. How did you find out he arrived early? You weren't waiting at the station already, were you?" she teased. Conrad replies, "Don't be silly, I paid Coolie Fagan to notify me when it arrived. Tomorrow will be fine." She asks, "And how did your meeting go? There were others there so he can't have said anything too personal. Did he ask you about the play? I'm surprised he thought to ask about me at all." 

Conrad replies, "We didn't talk too long, they wanted to get settled in. He was curious why you weren't with me which is why he asked." She replies, "That's quite an assumption he was making about the two of us, thinking we would be together. Are we that obvious?" Her hand was halfway over reaching for his before she realized she was standing in front of the school in broad daylight. 

"Our plans are changed now. Did you still want to see me after school? And shouldn't there be a rehearsal today?" He says, "Yes, I was so concerned about my father's arrival that it had slipped my mind. We are rehearsing at the Gay Lady from 3:00 to 5:40 P.M. I could join you for dinner afterwards if you would like." Kate nodded. "That sounds lovely. But don't be afraid to let me know if you want to spend the time with your father instead. He won't be here that long.” 

He replies, “I offered but he said he was going to have dinner with his traveling companions. He says he may stop by the Long Branch Saloon later this evening.” She says, “I got a gift from Ruby today, from New York. A sweet little cradle and a little stuffed bear toy. Seems everything good comes from New York today." He answers, "Indeed, well I find my last visit there to be very memorable, and not just due to my meeting with the famous Edwin Booth." Kate smiled and looked down for a moment. When she looked back up she said, "You'd better go before I do something completely inappropriate on a public street for schoolchildren to see." 

Jake is back at the lady for around ten minutes when he is approached by Job Kane. "Hey Jake, some of our regular players want to have a special poker game tonight. They're all interested in playing in the tournament this weekend but the three grand admission is too rich for their blood, so they want to do a winner-take-all game each putting in whatever amount is needed for the full combined total. The dealer will get a flat amount for the game. Are you interested in dealing?" Jake thinks for a minute and then smiles. "Yes. I would enjoy that. I especially like getting another of our regulars in the tournament. I am in." Job says, "Good, I'll let them know. So far it's Henry Weller, Neil Cassidy Helen Barker and Al Brower, but they may find one or two more by game time." 

Just before 2:00 Nakomo raises his hand to get Kate’s attention. They walk outside and he tells her about the vampires in the caskets at the taxidermy shop. "You could have told me a little earlier," she told the young man lightly. Kate was feeling increasingly guilty about leaving the school to Meghan and Mollie, but Nakomo's message couldn't be ignored so shortly before two she and Nakomo left for the Lucky Lady. She wished there was some way to explain that what she had to do was important, and hopefully temporary. She preceded Nakomo into the saloon, then went to the bar and got herself a glass of water before finding a table to await the arrival of the others. 

Just before two, Minerva finishes collecting the money from the church poor boxes and strolls briskly to the Lucky Lady for the meeting. When Minerva walked in she waved her over to the table where Kate and Nakomo were waiting. "We've had a bit of luck?" she asked when the Priestess had found her way over. Minerva replies, "Si, It would seem that Hermes's favors us. Did Nakomo tell you about the caskets at the taxidermist shop?" 

Kate quickly made the table private, there were few patrons to see and she made sure none were watching them first. "But there were two walking around in the day, but they seemed to show evil as well? I wonder if they are mind controlled." Minerva shrugs her shoulders. "It is possible. If they are under the vampires influence, it should cease once we destroy the vampires. " 

Kate says, "It will also make it that much harder to get to them. We'll want to avoid hurting them if possible. Are Mr. Tomlinson and Mr. Harker coming? And where are Jake and Chester?" Minerva replies, "They should be here soon. We should order some food while we wait. I am sure that Nakomo is starving." she says looking at her willowy charge affectionately. I am unsure if it because he is a teenager or if it is an elf thing, but he seems to eat all the time. Nanuet is the same way. They treat every meal as though it were the last one they will ever eat." "It's entirely possible it's just a family thing," Kate smiled. Nakomo excuses himself to go see about Deputy Martin. 

Nakomo stops by the Marshall's office a little after two. He knocks on the door and is let in by Eduardo. "Good afternoon. I'd like to speak to Deputy Martin, please." Berg nods and says, "That's fine, Chet. Go ahead." Chester follows Nakomo to the porch. "What is it, Nakomo?" 

The young elf says, "We're having a meeting at the Lucky Lady about the nightwalkers." "Nightwalkers? Oh, right. I'll be there in a few minutes. Thanks." Nakomo leaves and Chester walks back into the office. "Mitch, there's something I need to take care of now." Berg replies, "Actually I think we're done for now here. Go on." Chester makes his way to the Lucky Lady. He spots the others at the table and takes a seat saying, "Afternoon folks. What's going on?" 

Kate let Minerva and Nakomo fill him in since all her knowledge was secondhand. "Seems they've been hiding in plain sight. Which means we have to figure out how we're going in there and getting rid of them in plain sight. I'd say we should avoid making it too complicated. After all, there aren't really any innocents there. If the two are mind-controlled, they'll be happy they were released after it's over." Jonathan Harker arrives soon. He says, "Kevin won't be able to join us, he's off on an errand with the Judge. I trust that the Priestess has informed the rest of you to our discovery this morning." 

Kate says, "Yes. We were discussing the possibility that the men you talked to are influenced. And the difficulties of going in there during business hours and in plain sight." Chester suggests, "Maybe we can pretend to be buying coffins and try to open the ones with the vampires inside." Minerva replies, "The vampires are in the coffins on the bottom. They are also surrounded by other coffins. I do not see how we could discretely get to the ones that the vampires are in. I think that we will have to forcefully restrain their guardians.” 

Late says, "Minerva's right. We'll want to come inside on some pretext, and perhaps get next to the coffins, but after that there's no hiding what we're there to do. And the sooner the better. I think we all have things we'd rather do tonight than chase these monsters." Chester adds, "Not to mention they'd have the high ground at night, so to speak. Any ideas on how to get them out of the way without hurting them. Me holding a gun on them would not look good in the papers." 

Kate suggests, "Nanuet once caused a man to stand as if frozen for a few moments. Is that something you could do, Minerva?" She replies, "I could try. The gods may see fit to grant me this gift in our time of need but we should have another plan just in case..." Kate looked at the others. "I don't think we want to over plan here. Once we get inside any plan we've made is likely to go astray. I'd say we're best off to make sure we have everyone we can gather, all our useful tools, and go." Chester says, "We have the element of surprise, so we should strike fast." 

Kate asks, "Mr. Harker, you and Minerva were inside earlier. Would it be possible for just one or two to go inside and then the others come in another way to take advantage of surprise? Could we perhaps get influenced ones outside somehow?" Harker gives her a detailed description of the room. Minerva states, "I have a bullet that I believe came from the cowboy gang that will induce sleep once introduced into the blood steam. It fits, they fit a double-action Derringer. Did Jake give any of them to you, Katherine? Of course if we use them they will make a little noise but it's such a small gun we could cover up the sound." 

Kate answers, "He did, I'd completely forgotten about them. Let's try the quieter methods first, if they don't work we can fall back to the sleep bullets. I have a couple quiet things I can try first as well. Do we have any of those incendiary rounds without Jake here? These two aren't sitting in soil, if they dissipate into mist to escape they can survive since this is their home ground." 

Minerva replies, "I could ask the gods to favor us with silence, by doing so even if there is a scuffle no one will hear it.. of course that has it's own complications." she looks to Kate meaningfully. “:f we attack midday, will they not be sleeping? I believe that I am one of the strongest, present. Chester and I could then either drive a stake into them or behead them." 

Nakomo speaks up, "I am not very strong, but the gods favor me also. You could ask the gods to protect you from evil and I will petition them to do the same for Deputy Martin. and don't forget I have the arrows. We don't need to get close to destroy them, we only have to raise the lid." Kate says, "I'm not sure they sleep so deeply that they won't wake when things start happening. The quiet would be good for that as well, even with its difficulties. Would there be an area of the room unaffected by the spell, or could it be created that way to leave a corner free?” Minerva replies, Once the gods have answered my prayer sound will be stifled within a fifteen-foot radius around me. Senor Harkins, what did you say you estimated the size of the room to be?" 

Kate asks, “Nakomo, do you have enough arrows left? I understand it was very effective." Nakomo replies. "I have one arrow left and Father Harbrace should have three unless he has spent them. I will ask Diana for divine favor before we enter the building to be sure that my aim is true this time." Minerva interjects. "It is not wise to ask the gods for too many boons in one day, Nakomo. They can be fickle and if you ask them to protect Chester from the evil that confronts us the gods may choose to ignore your prayer to guide your hand. The arrows are precious. We should save them for a time of dire need. Do not spend them unless we are unable to dispose of he abominations by more ordinary means." 

Minerva asks, "will Senor Harbrace be back in time to assist us with our task?" Kate says, "Father Harbrace is in Dos Cabazes caring for the Bishop, so must be prepared to destroy at least one of them by mundane means. A nice sunny corner that isn't quiet would do just fine for me. I'm sorry, but I cannot risk letting one of them touch me again. Diana has laid a task on me as well and I can't perform it if I am killed." 

Minerva replies, “I agree that you should not put yourself in harms way again. Perhaps you could stay outside and guard the door against intruders. After all we are going to do this thing during business hours and we wouldn't want anyone walking in off the street before our task is finished. 
So if all are in agreement this is what we will do. Hopefully the gods will give Chester and myself protection from this evil before we enter the shop. I will also ask them to silence the area and we will attempt to put the guardians to sleep with bullets, failing that, we will just have to bop them on the head. 

Once they are subdued we check for traps, move the caskets that are on top of the vampires caskets, open the lids and dispose of them. Sounds simple enough don't you think? Minerva says with a crooked grin. She looks toward the door. "I wonder what is keeping Jake? I do not want to wait much longer but our chances of success would multiply greatly if we were all here for this." Kate nodded her agreement. "Simple is best. A complicated plan falls apart faster. I can't shoot from the doorway, so I'll give you my sleep bullets just in case you need them." 

Jake and big Thom come in the front door of the Lucky Lady. Thom is carrying a trunk while Jake is carrying a much lighter canvas bag. Jake waves at the table of his friends and then guides Thom up the stairs. Not more than a few minutes later he is back down, thanks Thom and sends him on his way. Approaching the table, Jake eyes them suspiciously. He stands next to Katherine and says, "What a sorry, mirthless bunch of worry laden leading citizens. I surely trust that once this town is cleaned up it will have all been worthwhile and there will be some joy in this hole of a town." He gives them a smirk, "In the mean time, I will just have a drink. Anyone else interested?" 

Kate reached back and touched Jake's arm with a smile. "Hardly leading citizens. More like the power in the shadows, stealthily protecting the citizens of Promise City from that which goes bump in the night, never receiving the thanks or the glory so richly deserved. Some of those things had the good manners to hide where we can find them during the day, we were just discussing dispatching them so we can all enjoy our evening." 

Jake answers, "Glory is vastly overrated, if you ask me. Have a care about which shadows you hide in while exerting your power." Jake grins and glances around at them. "As the most unlikely and completely unofficial spokesman for the fine citizens of Promise City allow me to extend to you our most gracious and richly deserved thanks. There, all better now. So, what are you planning and why are you still sitting here?" 

Kate says, "We're waiting for you. Minerva sent out the word earlier today to meet here at two o'clock. You obviously never got it. Madsen's Hardware and Taxidermy is hiding a couple vampires, but we suspect the two men working there are influenced." Kate outlined their plan quickly. "We thought we ought to keep it simple." 

Jake shrugs, "Waiting for me? Thanks, you know how I get when I feel left out." He looks shrewdly at Katherine while scratching his beard. He leans over and says quietly in her ear, "Do you remember the cuff links that would lock a mans hands together? Do you know the command that makes them work?" Kate replies, "I remember them; you should have them locked up somewhere. I don't know the command word myself, but Ginnie would be able to help with that." 

Jonathan Harker says, "I may be able to offer some help with the two gentlemen as well. If they are under magical influence I have a smoke device that creates a cloud which dispels that. Unfortunately it would also negate any of the Priestess's clerical magic as well." Kate asks, "How long would it take for the cloud to dissipate? Would its effects on the men last even after it does? If we could get them outside so you could use it there and our clerical magics would still work that would be ideal." Harker replies, "Inside of a closed building it would take a while, so other magics might not work." 

Kate says, "Every time we've managed to destroy these creatures it has been because we used magical means. We could use the smoke and then just wait for it to dissipate. It's not like the creatures can leave the building in the daylight. I also wonder, the mist form they take when they want to run away, can that form tolerate sunlight or are they truly trapped in the store? 

"I bet I could help you get those cuff links on one of the men," Jake replies with a twinkle in his eye, "if you can get them to work. Otherwise, if they are truly under that control of those things the only way I know how to keep them from being a problem is to put a gun in their face or worse." Jake shrugs. "If you are going to use preternatural means to combat them, just tell me how you want me to help." Jake fishes out a bullet from a leather container in a buttoned pocket and exchanges it for one in his long barreled Colt muttering, "...in case things get ugly." 

Kate interjects, "Sounds like a good way to get them outside so we don't have the smoke in the building. Sounds like maybe Jake goes inside with Chester or Minerva perhaps? They try to get them outside, using the cufflinks if necessary. If they don't come out fairly quickly, the rest of us enter and Mr. Harker uses his smoke in the room? How does that sound?" 

Jake states, "Katherine, you wound me to the heart. Using the cuff links if necessary? The cuff links are the most clever part of the plan, almost sublime. And the best part, my good Mrs. Kale, is that you will get one of those poor unfortunates to put them on. Yes, of course I will be helping a might." He gives her a wink. "Then we will go in and take care of the second one." Jake offers Katherine a hand to rise out of the chair. "And by we, I mean poor Jake the monster bait, along with whomever else is fool like he is. Otherwise, I like the plan. It is elegant in its simplicity. Let me tell you my idea about the cuff links while we go get them. We can meet the others outside Madsen's place." 

As you like," Kate said, looking a bit bewildered by the torrent of words but willing to go along. "Simple was the idea, complicated just falls apart faster." She nodded to the others. "We'll see you in a few minutes." As they walked, Kate said, "I'm sorry to make you monster bait, but I just can't risk going myself. After what happened Tuesday... You understand. Now, oh ye of the loquacious tongue, what is going on in your brain?" 

"Are you up for a bit of acting?" Jake nods not waiting for her to say yes. "Imagine if Katherine was admiring Jake's cuff links," he points to where it would be if he was indeed wearing his silver spade links. "Jake says something like, its not every man who knows how to wear them properly. Anyway," Jake continues to walk at a brisk pace, "one thing leads to another and Jake manages to finagle Katherine into taking a bet that she later regrets. Especially since Jake, through some trickery with words, gets to pick the victim. You play the part of the put upon widow woman, and Jake plays the part of the scoundrel. A part may I add that I have some practice with, but I digress." They reach his house. 

"So it really is quite simple in a complicated way," he smirks again. "I pretend to pick a man who I feel is unlikely to be smart or cultured enough to know how to wear cuff links, and you draw upon his sympathies to win the bet. Between my implied insult and your stroking of his ego, he is very likely to come outside and put the cuff links on. If that does not work then offer him half the bet if he succeeds. I manage to get his arms around something outside like the hitching post and you lock the cuffs. If that does not work then it is your plan all the way." Wait here a moment," He rushes inside without giving her time to reply. 

Five minutes later, he is back outside. He is wearing a white shirt with his silver cufflinks and a trademark grin. He quickly shows her the other cufflinks and then drops them in his pocket. "I am certain you will be pleased to know I left the dynamite here this time. Ready? Monster bait is." Kate says, "We'll have to stop by the school and talk to Ginnie. And I think a different dress is in order. It does depend just a bit on my appearance, after all. The only thing I don't understand is how we get the man to come outside to try them?" 

Jake says, "Heh, well that part requires you to go in and get him while I stand in the door way with the cuff links. If he does not wish to come out, the scoundrel outside says, 'see I told you he would not know how to do it.' Besides the light is better outside, or whatever. After that, you STAY outside." She answers, "I'm not going to argue with you about that. Having the life pulled from me is not an experience I want to repeat. I did a few silly things like this in school, I think I can remember how it went." 

They entered her house from the kitchen door. Kate peeked into the schoolroom and motioned for Ginnie to join them. They handed the girl the cufflinks and once the curtains were closed Ginnie cast a part of the spell Kate had not yet learned. While Ginnie did her work Kate ran upstairs and but on a less demure gown than the one she'd been wearing. It was a blue dark enough to suggest a widow's black, but low enough in the front to catch the second glance of any man who had eyes. 

A glance in the mirror showed her newly curved figure showed to good advantage in the dress. She let part of her hair down to hang over her shoulder, grabbed a shawl to pretend at modesty, then hurried back downstairs. Ginnie was just finishing up with that look she always had when she solved a problem. "Pour l'amusement," the girl stated with satisfaction. "That's kind of an odd command for these, isn't it Ma'am Kate?" Kate cleared her throat and choked down a laugh. "Indeed. I'll tell you all about what we're doing when I get back. The same thing as the last few days. You'd best get back to class." She led Jake back out the kitchen door. "All right, I'm ready to make a fool of myself."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-sixty-one, “Nana”, Thursday, June 15th, 12:30 P.M. * 

The door opens and Ruby sees Nana's husband standing there. Looking beyond him she sees Nana standing in the next room, a smile on her face. Ruby longs to run to her grandmother but instead finds herself being held back by a mostly foreign feeling... nervousness. She stands in the door and smiles, "Hello Grandmother and James. I hope you don't mind we decided to take you up on your offer to say goodbye before we returned home." 

Nana smiles and replies, "Don't be silly Ruby, you and your friends are always welcome here." She holds out her hands for the hug that Ruby wishes to give. Ruby's smile widens as she rushes towards her grandmother. "Oh Nana..." She wraps her arms around her grandmother's waist and squeezes, but not too hard. She rests her head on the older woman's shoulder as the emotions roll over her like a wave crashing on the shore. "Finding you has been like a dream to me. A really good one." 

Nana replies, "I was always here Ruby, it was your parents who kept me away." James helps Richard with the luggage. Jane says, "Thank you so very much for having us back here. Ruby is indeed fortunate to have you in her life again." Ruby sighs, "I know. And I hate them for that. That was just one of the many injustices they did to me." She lifts her head and smiles at the red haired woman. She really did resemble Ruby, although she had a few silver stands of hair around her face and a few wrinkles and laugh lines. Otherwise the woman looked more like her mother than her grandmother. Ruby runs her hand along her smooth rosy cheek. 

"Nana, this time I hope to have some time for us to really talk and get to know each other better. We only have a day, I have one other errand to do before we return home. But I want to make the most of the time we have." She returns the embrace warmly and says, "Indeed we shall. James has a full night planned for us. We have planned a nice dinner tonight at one of the finest restaurants in town, Bella's Restaurant over on South Broadway followed by a performance downtown at the Tarrytown Music Hall." 

"Bella's restaurant, huh? That's a beautiful name. I will have to remember it for my next life when I might actually have a baby to name!" Ruby laughs. "Tonight sounds like a lot of fun for all of us. Maybe we should get our things settled and then you and I can go for a walk? My legs are itching to stretch. And you can show me around while we chat." 

James shows the three up to their rooms. Ruby is the first to return downstairs and Nana is sitting in the main room sipping a drink. Ruby notes an open bottle of wine in an ice bucket. Nana says, "Would you care for a drink darling, and we could maybe go for a walk out back in the garden. I want to hear about your week in the big city." 

"That sounds positively perfect," Ruby beams as she crosses the floor to the ice bucket. There are fine crystal glasses sitting on the table next to the bucket so Ruby uses those, pouring a generous glass of wine for each of them. She hands one to her grandmother and follows her out the back way to the gardens. 

Ruby sips at her wine as she talks animatedly about their time in New York City. The day is sunny and warm but not too hot as they walk through the little pathways that cut through the bright and fragrant flowers. She describes the shops, the restaurants, the shows, their hotel and most especially the nightlife that they experienced the past week. Her excitement over her experience cannot be held back as she even describes the people and architecture of the buildings. “Oh Nana, I’ve been away for the city for so long, and even when I was there I was not free to enjoy it. But coming back this time has been so amazing. Even though Promise City is my home now I am really a city girl at heart. It’s so exciting and fun, there is always something new to see and do. This trip has been quite an adventure.” 

Nana smiles and replies, "Oh Ruby, you've always been one for a life of adventure. Your parents never understand that aspect of your personality. But I do, you and I have always been very much alike. And I see that over time you have....changed. We are now more alike than different." 

Ruby takes more of a gulp than a sip of her wine. A sudden small flush comes to her cheeks and she pauses before she speaks again, trying to carefully choose the right words. "Since you mentioned being alike... there was something I wanted to ask you." Ruby fiddles with the glass in her hand as she stammers over her words. "Do you still... I mean, can you still... Oh darn it." She avoids looking at her grandmother instead looking to the ground where she kicks at the dirt with the toe of her shiny new boot. "Does stuff still... happen? I mean, can you make things happen? Mother and father never really told me exactly what went on with that." 

Nana replies, "They are afraid, they do not want this family to be known as using witchcraft. But New York City is a place of magic, it is one of the few places in the United State where the magical ley lines for sorcerer magic also intersect with the ley lines of the earth known for earth magics. London, Paris and Madrid are three other such places. There are only a few other places like that in the United States, and southeastern Arizona is one of them, so I am not surprised that you found yourself there." 

Ruby relaxes, but only a little. "So then you know that, I mean, about me. That I can... do things too." Her lips turn up slightly, "Maybe that is why I found myself in Promise City. I have a teacher now, someone who has helped me learned to harness the power we share. He is a powerful...," she lowers her voice for the next word, "Wizard. I also had a mentor for a while, a women who could sing so wonderfully, just like me. But she is gone now, not to return. To be honest, I think I have more power in that way than anyone else in Promise City, at least I don't know any other singers who can sing as well as I can. Then again, I don't use any magics for that. I guess I won't be able to get any better without a teacher with those skills, I'm not sure what I can do." 

Her grandmother smiles and says, "You need not concern yourself too much about that my dear, magical people tend to attract magical people, it will just be a matter of time until another bard finds his or her way into your life. In the meanwhile you are here today with me now and it is good to see that we share this...wonder. I can never understand the attitude that gifts such as ours are a bad thing. Magic is a tool, the good or bad is determined by the motives and objectives of the person using them, not the act of using magic unto itself." 

"Yes, you are right Nana, about all of it. I never understood why mother and father or my friends didn't accept me for who I was even if I did have some special things about me. I am just very grateful to have learned how to finally control it!" 

Ruby sighs, "This trip has been fun but in my alone time I have also been thinking. Thinking about a lot of things that have gone wrong in my life. I just want to be happy and I want my friends and loved ones to be happy too. I decided I need to make some changes. One of them being more honest about the things I've done and the things I can do. If people truly love me they'll understand, right? I don't want to hide things anymore." 

Nana replies, "Ah, but we must still be careful. The use of special magic is considered to be witchcraft by most and is illegal in the United States. It is safe to say that if your parents ever find out about what you can do they will blame me." Ruby quickly replies, "Oh, I know that. I meant being truthful about other things, like what I've been up to the past 4 years. Well, I guess that too, but I mean my friends... even some of them in Promise City don't know. I hate hiding stuff." 

"Besides, my parents should know, if they ever paid attention at all. They just didn't want to admit it." Ruby pauses. "Maybe they don't, who knows. I don't care about them anyway." Nana replies, "Yes my dear, but they could still cause difficulties. They may not love either one of us but we are still family, and as such if we were to be apprehended by the law for using witchcraft it could bring a blemish to their well-crafted reputations." Ruby answers, "Yes, you are right." 

Ruby leads her grandmother over to a bench that is surrounded by large colorful roses that are growing up a trestle. "I spent so many years running from them, afraid they would catch me and force me back into that hell they've created. Only recently I've become not so scared of them. Still, it's why Richard came with Jane and I. To protect me from them." Ruby sighs, "I don't think George would tell them I came to see them. But he never understood what went on or why I hated them so much. They put on such a good show for everyone, to hide the real them." 

Nana says, "Yes, and that risk is very real. It is now entering the summer months. Your parents may have already relocated to their summer home up in Rochester, which would further add risk to you visiting Mr. Eastman. I am not saying you shouldn't go, but you must be careful and make sure that he doesn't alert your parents that you are in the area." 

Ruby gazes at the flowers for long moments, her eyes going a bit hazy as she daydreams. When she snaps out of it she reaches into her pocket, retrieving a small black velvet box. She plays with it in her hands while she talks. "I thought about not going to see George. I know it's very risky. But Nana," she looks into the older woman's eyes, "I MUST go and see him." Ruby goes back to looking at the box. "Things have happened... I tried to see him... to explain... make sure he is okay…" 

Ruby pops the lid of the box open and extends her hand to her grandmother revealing the jewelry inside. The perfect diamond sparkles in the sunlight, even the band glints in the sun. 
“You see, I have to see him.” Nana says, "Ah, I see. Have you decided exactly what it is you are going to say to him?" "Well... I...I..." Ruby stutters then suddenly stops. She pulls the box back towards her and stares at the ring. 

"I don't know what I'm going to say. I mean, I wasn't going to see him to accept his marriage proposal, if that is what you're asking." She sighs deeply and runs a hand through her hair, unintentionally imitating someone close to her with the same habit. "We have a lot of history together Nana. Sometimes I wish things were different...," she shakes her head, "No, they are how they are. I am going to see him to make sure he's okay. Some things happened back in Promise City..." 

Ruby spends the afternoon telling her grandmother the story of how her marriage was arranged to George and how she ran away, what she did in between and ending with him showing up in Promise City, her proclaiming her love for Jake, George "murdering her" and her never getting to see him after that. "I haven't been entirely honest with Jake about George, about us being friends as children, the things we did together. But now.... Oh!" Ruby buries her face in her hands. "Oh Nana, I'm just so confused!" 

Nana replies, "Ruby, have you spoken to your friend Jane about this? I have never been one to depend upon the deities but she is a Priestess of Aphrodite, who better than she to give you advice regarding love?"" Ruby answers, "I haven't, not really. I mean, she knows all about George and all about Jake. She knows I have been rethinking things. She knows most of it. But Nana, she is Jake's best friends lover. I'm not sure she can be objective." 

Ruby again fiddles with the box in her hand. "I should lay it all before her, you are right. She is one of my best friends. She just believes so strongly in Aphrodite... and what if she is wrong? She's told me I am meant to be with Jake. But sometimes I am not certain. I wish I could be certain. At least more certain." A sparkle catches Ruby's eye. "It is beautiful, isn't it? He spared no expense. Perhaps I'll speak to her tonight, after the show." 

Nana says "Yes, that might be a good idea. We'll head out soon, maybe take a walk along the Hudson River before heading over for dinner." Ruby nods. "Let's just enjoy the garden then, shall we?" As they begin walking Ruby asks, "How should we dress tonight?" She says, "Semi-casual. No need for gowns and tails but we should be presentable for the theater." "Alright Nana. Sounds perfect." 

They walk a little more until Nana says it is time to go in. Ruby passes on the dress requirements to Jane and Richard then retires to her own room to get ready. She chooses to wear her grandmother's old dress, the one she sent to Ruby in Promise City. http://crawfordmanor.com/cecily.html She carefully does her hair up into an up-do, although it is still rather wild. 

Before she leaves the safety of her room she takes one final glance in the mirror. She fingers the heart shaped earrings that have never left her ears. "What are you doing right now Jacob Cooke?" she says while staring at her reflection. She shakes her head and slips the black velvet box into her purse. Once she is ready she meets the others downstairs. 

Jane smiles and says, "I knew that would look good on you." Nana and James come into the room. Ruby's Grandmother does not comment on the dress but Ruby can tell from the expression on her face that she is pleased." Ruby spins around and smiles. "I love it and it fits me perfectly! We're such a handsome group, I'm sure we'll draw all the stares tonight. Is everyone ready? I'm starving." "Just waiting for Richard," Jane states. He emerges around ten minutes later dressed in a new tailor made suit purchased the previous week in the city. 

A surprised look crosses Ruby's face. "My, my Richard, don't you look handsome?" She loops her arm through his. "I like the new outfit, it suits you. You clean up nicely." She looks up at the tall man with a wide smile, "Jane and I might have to compete for your attentions tonight. As for me, I'll be trying to get some of those secrets out of you. I haven't given up yet." 

Nana smiles and says, "Now Ruby, leave your dear friend alone. I'm sure he will tell you his secrets when he feels the time is right." She looks towards him and says, "Er at ikke riktig god herr ?" For the first time since Ruby has known him Richard's cool demeanor is momentary startled and he says to Nana, "My, somebody is observant. At some point you'll have to tell me how you figured that one out." 

Ruby furrows her brows in her now well known confused look but doesn't let go of Richard's arm. "What does that mean? What language is that?" He replies, "My native tongue, Norwegian." Ruby looks back and forth between Richard and her grandmother. "Yes, Nana, how did you figure that out? I know you've done much traveling, and I'm jealous by the way, but just by looking at him you can tell? That's impressive." 

Ruby whines slightly as she pulls Richard to towards the door, "But can you tell us how you knew on the way? I am hungry, I mean famished. I've gotten my appetite back lately and I'm making up for lost time!" Nana says, "During your previous visit I noticed he used a few phrases that were distinctly not American. In my younger days I spent some time with a group of dwarves from Norway and found some phrases familiar." 

"See Richard, we'll figure you out yet. But I'm confused... you're not a dwarf. Aren't native Norwegians dwarves?" Richard says, "Not all Norwegians, they've let some humans immigrate over time. My grandfather moved there from Russia. Our family was being persecuted by the Czar and his army. So there Ruby, you now know my family history." 

"Why was your family being persecuted by the Czar Richard?" Ruby asks curiously while still pulling him towards the door. Richard says, "He was a terrible ruler, a total autocrat who ruled with an iron fist. He had thousands of people put to death by his militias." "Sounds just like my parents," Ruby says as she rolls her eyes. "Well I for one am glad you're here and not there then." 

James had arranged for a carriage to give the group a ride downtown. They spend the next hour driving through Tarrytown, looking at the various mansions and riding along the Hudson River.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-sixty-two, “The Hardware Store”, Thursday June 15th, 1882, 2:30 P.M. *

When the trio arrives at Madson's Hardware there are now three people in the room instead of two. Two of them, the workman who was there before as well as the new man, are at a pair of sawhorses on the far corner of the room with saws and lumber, apparently making another casket. Kate and Jake both notice that the previous stack of twelve identical caskets is now only ten, four on the two bottom rows and only two on the top. The other man in the room identifies himself as Daniel Madson and asks what he can do for them. 

Kate tried not to panic, unsure what to do now, and thinks to herself “This is what comes of complicated plans“. Likely the ones they wanted weren't even here anymore. She glanced back at Jake who was lounging in the doorway, then turned a smile for Mr. Madsen. "Uh, well there are a few things I need. My friend Priestess Florencia was there this morning and said you might have some tools, crowbars and hammers and such, although she wasn't sure I'd want to come in, with the dozen caskets inside. It seems she miscounted though, I only see ten." 

Madson pauses and then replies, "Dick Lester bought a pair for his funeral parlor. He liked our workmanship." She replies, "I had heard it was particularly fine. I believe my husband's casket would have come from your hands in Tombstone." Kate bought a couple sundries to excuse her presence, then went to the door where Jake stood with his usual smirk. "I'm positive the creatures aren't here anymore," she whispered and looked back at Madsen with an embarrassed look before she turned back to Jake. "I think we just need Mr. Harker in here with his smoke. If we don't need to fight in here, there's no reason to get these men out." 

While Jake is waiting for Katherine, he watches Madsen to gauge from the man's body language if he thinks he is lying. Jake nods and steps away from the door, "I will go see if anyone saw anything come in or out of here, and check with Dick Lester. I will be as quick about it as I can. We do not know that they actually left the shop." He waves Chet over as they continue to walk away from the shop, "If anyone leaves this shop before Harker finishes his work, follow them." 

"Oh, Katherine," Jake says before he runs off, "Madsen was blinking fast and controlling his facial muscles, I think he was lying to you when he said Lester bought them. But you knew that. I will keep an eye in this direction if you need me while I ask around. I will not be far." Kate says, "Don't worry, you'll hear the screams if things go bad." As Jake left to begin his inquiries, Kate stepped over to Jonathan. "There are two caskets missing now, I think they've been moved already. Let's set off your smoke in the building and clear these men's minds so they can tell us who took them and where." 

He wanders off to discretely see if anyone noticed any caskets being moved from Madsen's store. Jake seeks out any of the children in the area, especially the young half elves that have been useful to him in the past. Between questioning folks he takes a look back towards the store and keeps his ear open for trouble. 

There are no children around, not surprising as both schools are in session. However, directly across the street is Kelly's Dry Goods at which either Mary or Kevin Kelly might have seen something and next door to that is Barker's Photographic Studio with their adjacent house, where Stanley Barker is usually at during the day. Feeling like he would have to do less explaining to Stanley, he starts there. He knocks and when Stanley finally answers Jake says, "Hi Stanley, I am helping out Deputy Marshall Martin. Did you happened to notice anything unusual over at Madsen's across the way today? Or anything at all? I am especially curious as to whether they delivered any caskets today." Stanley replies, "Not that I noticed, that would have required a horse and wagon and I didn't see any. But I could have missed it too, Harry Rote was by late morning for his hour-long piano lesson." 

After Jake finishes with Stanley he goes over to the Kelly's shop. He orders two new tailored white silk shirts and makes some small talk. He finally interjects, "There is something odd about that Madsen and his shop across the way. Do you notice it too? Hard to put my finger on it. For example he has a stack of caskets in there this high and he keeps making more. Does he know something we all should? Is he even selling any of them? I have not seen any of those caskets leave his shop have you?" 

Kevin says, "None that I can see. He was making them outside for a while until Mrs. Hooten over at the Cochise Boarding House complained, now he's moved his operation inside." Mary interjects "Yes, with all those atrocious stuffed animal heads. I swear, that man is preoccupied with death, human or animal. I am so sorry that he convinced the Maxwell's to sell the house to him. They were good neighbors." Jakes nods, "Yes, that was a shame. You never know though, perhaps-" Jake recalls that back when he worked for Condon's Bank Bruce Maxwell was the junior teller. After Scott Taylor quit following the robbery he was promoted to head teller. 

Back inside, Nakomo and Minerva wander around the shop. Minerva stops in front of a small, snowy white stuffed owl and looks into it's lifeless eyes." tears coming to her own. She thinks, “So much death here and it's only purpose is to give pleasure to those who gaze upon it. ugh." 
She shudders and moves between Nakomo and the men at the counter to shield him as he casts detect evil. Nakomo concentrates and prays as Minerva has taught him, thinking "Oh gods and Goddesses of Olympus, reveal to me, the evil in this place so that I may cleanse the earth of it's presence." 

Nakomo hears sounds inside his head speaking to him in the Yavapai language "You are in the presence of great evil" it tells him. In a brief instant he sees the three men in the room different as they appeared before, all three human males, but with different faces and bodies than he had seen before. The real face of one of the workmen is familiar to him as he has seen it on a wanted poster in the Town Marshal's Office. They then resume their previous appearance to him. 

Momentarily unbalanced by the vision, he grabs Minerva's sleeve. She turns at his touch and recognizing the dark look of panic leads him out of the shop. As she passes Katherine and Chester she discreetly motions for them to follow. Once outside she leads them away from the building and turns to Nakomo. "Tell us what you saw." 

The boy replies, "I heard a voice in my head. The gods spoke to me. They really spoke to me!" Minerva nods but says nothing, understanding his experience all to well. “They let me see the men for real. The ones behind the counter, they are not what they look like. I mean they have masks on, different faces on. I recognized one of them from the poster in the Marshals office. The God said that they are all very evil." He continues to describe each man's real appearance. 

Kate states, "Then we need to take care of them. As soon as Jake is back. They must know by now why we were back, we have to move or they'll be prepared for us when we return. I'll get Jake, don't let them leave." She lifted up the front of her dress to the tops of her shoes and ran over to Kelly's store. "Jake, we need you," she said from the doorway. Jake turns quickly to see Katherine standing in the doorway. "... perhaps he will decide to vacate the place and someone nice will move in. Sorry, have to run." As he heads out the door he adds, "Let me know when the shirts are ready." He follows Katherine, unconsciously adjusting the pistols in their holsters. 

Kate states, "Seems the men inside the shop are all wearing borrowed faces. Nakomo did that spell that tells a priest when there's evil present. They are all showing themselves incredibly evil. Vampires or no we want these men." They quickly returned to the others and Kate said, "I think we have to move now." She dropped a mirror into her hand. "I'll look to see who has a reflection. We destroy any vampires and try to take down any humans, agreed?" 

Chester nods and slides a cartridge into the empty chambers in his six-guns. "We need to cover the back door. Once we start, we can't let them escape. Who knows what trouble they could get into." Harker asks, "Deputy, how do we justify our going in and attacking them? The Goddess may have told the boy that the men are evil but that will not hold up in a court of law, even if it is proven true, evil people still have a right to run a business here in America. And if the attack appears to be unprovoked won't that will all but eliminate your chances of being elected Town Marshal?" 

Kate says, "They also showed him that they are wearing faces that aren't their own, which would be use of magic that priests do not use. Is that not enough, Chester? At least to try and arrest them? And Mr. Harker's smoke set off in the room would expose them, I believe." Harker says, "It should dispel the magic, but they might realize that when they see the smoke and resort to violence. If people are killed there would need to be sufficient evidence to make it clear cut in Isby's court, otherwise Deputy Martin will be the one to pay the consequences." 

Kate took a deep breath, trying to drown her increasing frustration with reason. "What do we do then? Watch the building until night? And then what?" Minerva states, "Once we have taken care of them, will they not revert to their original forms? After all they are wanted by the law. It seems to me that Chester will be a hero for ridding the town of such vermin. I am not willing to wait until night fall." 

Chester states, "Nakomo said that one of them was in one of our Wanted posters. We found that out and then we dispelled the disguises. Shouldn't that be enough?" Harker replies, "Perhaps. So how exactly should we do this?" 

Jake asks, "What does your device look like and how does it work? Will it make it hard to see? Perhaps I can come up with a distraction to draw their attention for a few moments before they realize what is happening." Harker says, "It looks like a glass marble like a child would play with. When dropped while the command word stated it will break and a cloud of white smoke will pour from it and fill the room in around a minute. The effect of the smoke is that magics will cease to work while the smoke remains. If the false faces on the men is caused by a spell that will end the spell. If it is caused by a device then the change would only be temporary, only until the smoke clears, unless the device were found and removed." 

Minerva states, "They may be magically protected from attack also so we will have to move quickly. Once the magic is dispelled I could paralyze one of them and Chester or Jake could knock one out with a sleep bullet. Katherine could also safely shoot another from the doorway. Of course it would be loud unless I silence the room first." Harker replies, "Yes, but be aware that once the cloud is there the magical silence would also be dispelled." 

Minerva pushes her dark hair unconcernedly off of her shoulder "It will be loud then. Katherine could stay outside and make sure that no one enters and gets in harms way. and now that I think of it...No offence Katherine... Maybe it would be best if Chester and Jake fired the sleep bullets. We want to be sure our aim is true and they are both excellent shots." 

Kate states, "I can tell you what items are causing the change in appearance from the doorway, but I will have to do so before Mr. Harker dispels the disguises. Chester, I would suggest as soon as we can see their real identities you inform the man on the wanted poster that he's being arrested. Let's keep everything as legal as we can." Even as she talked her eyes were glued to the building, watching to make sure their prey didn't leave. 

Minerva states, "And who will be in the room to dispute the legality of this event? We will do what must be done to protect the people." Kate states, "Of course we will, but this time we are taking action in broad daylight in the middle of town, not an out-of-the way ranch or mine. People will know something is happening, Chumbley will ask questions, and they will want to know Chester is not stepping over his bounds. Also, unless you want to tell people about all the hidden parts of the world they don't understand, we need to be able to explain this is dry, legal terms. And try not to kill anyone who isn't a Vampire." 

Minerva replies, "It is my job to educate others about the hidden parts of the world that they do not understand, but now is not the time for that discussion. Too much time is passing and we are losing the advantage. We must agree on our actions and just do it." she turns to Chester expectantly "Since Deputy Martin has the most to lose here, I will follow his lead." Kate says, "I'll need a moment where no one can see me and then a chance to look in the door before Mr. Harker sets off his smoke." 

Jake looks confused. "Uh, fine. So no magic will work while the smoke is in there. Chet is just going to march in there and arrest them, or at least one of them. Katherine will tell him what items needs to be removed that create disguises, if any. They might be wizards or vampires or not. We also do not know where the two missing coffins went. Oh, and I forgot, Chet does not know what story he will tell yet about how he knew they needed arresting." Jake shrugs. "This plan is a masterwork of simplicity." 

Before anyone can chide him for his sarcasm he adds, "I suppose then I will go around back as the Deputy here suggested and make certain none of them run out that way. Try not to shoot me if you can when I come in to help you." He tips his hat, "Ladies, have a pleasant day." 

Kate exclaims, "Jake, wait. The magic will not work while the smoke is in there. It's important. That's why I need to look in there before the smoke starts. I really don't care what the plan is, it just needs to be simple and it needs to be now and I'm out of ideas. So anyone who can do better is welcome to. We can keep an eye on the place until later, but sadly I think we've already given ourselves away." 

Minerva's eyes darken dangerously and she marches over to him and holds his arm. When he turns questioningly towards her she smiles sharply and replies. "If you have a better plan, we would be most pleased to hear it. and as for how Nakomo discovered that the men are masking themselves, He has no need to hide his relationship with the Gods. 

Harker asks, "Would it help the deputies case if he knew exactly who it was that he will be arresting?" Kate says, "I believe so. Anything we know can help." Harker replies, "Well, the boy said the wanted poster is hanging in the Marshal's Office. I believe that your Deputy has access to that building." 

The Deputy exclaims, "Alright. Guard the doors so they don't leave before I get back. I'll make it quick." Chester jogs to the office. He darts in and scans the bulletin board for the Wanted poster he's looking for. He says, "Hey there. I got a lead on one of the guys here. He's over at the coffin makers in disguise. I just wanted to make sure who our man is." Chester heads back with three wanted posters in hand, not being completely sure of which of the three men was the one that Nakomo had seen. 

While Chester is running his errand Jake says, "Look, arresting people is not what I do. Neither is this, this," he waves his hands around, "supernatural stuff. I am here to help, fool that I am. If we were certain of anything at all I might be able to bluff something to give us an edge. At this point I have no better plan, it is far too late for that in any case. We are standing about here like a school boy afraid to ask the girl to the dance. Doing something is better than what we are doing. It is best that I watch the back door. Do not worry that pretty smile of yours Senorita, I will be there when you need me. No need to pummel me again." 

Jake smirks, buttons his duster down to the waist and heads around back. Once out of the main street he carefully picks his way to the back of the store, watching for who may be about and attempting to not be noticed. He moves the flap of his coat off his holster, expecting that he will need the gun before this is through. 

The Deputy returns. When Chester shows Nakomo the posters the boy points and says, "That one." Of the three pictures Nakomo points to the one that Chester preferred not to think about, Brice Koontz. Koontz and his brother Elmer were both participants with Arthur 'Deadeye' Douglas's Gang during their robbery of Condon's Bank on the thirteenth of January of this year. At at time both Chester Martin and Jake Cooke were employed as guards at that bank and both were shot during the robbery, Jake almost fatally. Marshal Wyatt Earp had fired shots at the fleeing bank robbers and word was that at least one of the Koontz brothers was hit and later had died, although recent rumors have said otherwise, with them both having been spotted near Galeyville within the last month. 

Chester calls Jake back over and says, "You're not going to like this." He shows the poster to the others. "Brice Koontz is the guy Nakomo recognizes. He was part of the Douglas Gang when they robbed Condon's Bank last spring. Both me and Jake were shot. He would have died if it weren't for Nanuet healing him in time. We owe him one. I'd say that's reason enough for me to go in there and try to arrest Koontz." 

Harker says, "Indeed it does, he's not just a wanted criminal but wanted for crimes right here inside this town." Kate nodded. "So give me a chance to look inside. I can tell Chester how he's changing his appearance. When he goes to arrest the man he can either pull the item off, or Mr. Harker can set off his smoke. After that I think we have to react to them."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-sixty-three, “Battle at the Taxidermy Shop”, Thursday June 15th, 1882, 3:00 P.M.
*

Kate heads over towards the window and looks inside. The two work men are both still busy with the saws cutting up planks for another casket. Daniel Madson is standing by the desk jotting something down in a ledger book. She concentrates on all three men looking for magic auras and sees an aura around a gold band on one of Madson's fingers. One of the two workmen, the one Nakomo identified as Brice Koontz, has a holstered gun on his belt that the barrel gives off a magical aura too as well. Neither Madson or the other workmen have any firearms on their person, although the workman does have a Buck knife on his belt and Madson could theoretically have something within reach in the desk.

Before slipping away to join the others, Kate tried to catch reflections in her mirror although she know the glass would interfere with her results. She made sure to shade the mirror from the sun so as not to flash light into the room. Kate notes that all three men have reflections in the mirror, which is not altogether surprising as the windows are open with the curtains drawn back and sunlight shining in.

Chester spots a young man who he recognizes as one of the stable hands from Drover's Livery heading down the street. He motions the young man child over and flashes his badge. He says, "Go to the Marshall's office and tell him that I'm arresting someone here and I could use some help. Can you do that?" The young man says, "Sure Deputy" and runs off. Chester says to the others, "OK. To make this legal, I'm deputizing you for the time being to help me arrest Brice Koontz. Whatever else we find in there is also covered. Got it?"

Minerva looks to Chester. "What about the other two? I have no intention of letting them go. Perhaps it would be better if the law were not present." Chester replies, "Hmm. What were you planning on doing with them if they're living?" Minerva looks him in they eye and simply states "Whatever the gods direct me to do."

Kate slipped away from the window and rejoined the others. "They seem to have just gone back to work," she said and described the scene inside. "Madsen is wearing a magical ring and Koontz has magic on his gun. I'd guess it's a spell creating his disguise, which means the smoke will keep him exposed. It also means no magic will work in that building. That shouldn't really be a problem. None of the three are creatures, they all have reflections."

Jake reaches the back door of Madsen's shop and finds it locked. He kicks the ground and hisses, "Blast!" through clenched teeth. He stomps back to the street, "Red would be telling me I told you so for not learning how to pick locks." Jake reaches the street and see the others apparently moving towards the door. He shrugs and walks quickly towards them, attempting to avoid drawing attention to himself. Once Jake was with them again Kate whispered to him, "No vamps, just disguised humans. I'm going to stay outside." Once they reached the door she let the others go in and stepped away from the building, aware the bullets could go right through a wall.

She turns away and then turning back to him waves her hand toward the door and bows slightly, indicating that he should go first. "After you, Deputy Martin" Before they near the entrance Minerva loosens the whip in her belt and uses Nakomo to shield herself from prying eyes as she places a magical sleep bullet in the chamber of her gun. She quickly fills the rest of the chambers with regular ammo. She puts it in her pocket and keeps her hand on it as they enter. Chester bows slightly and opens the door to the shop. He keeps his right hand on his pistol. "Good day folks." Jake rolls his eyes and shakes his head thinking “I hope they do not shoot him too many times“.

Madson stops and looks up. The two workmen also stop sawing and turn their heads in Chester's direction. Madson folds up his ledger and takes a step forward away from the desk. "Good afternoon Deputy, what can I do for you?" Minerva waits a few seconds and keeping one hand on her whip and the other on the gun in her pocket, she enters the shop after Chester.
Jonathan Harker hangs back, his hand wrapped around the marble that can dispel magical effects. He stayed just outside the door but kept his ears open, waiting for the moment when he would be needed. Nakomo enters the shop after Minerva. She turns to him and exclaims, "There you are! I was looking for you."

"Back again Priestess?" Madson says. He then adds "I saw you looking at that stuffed owl this morning. It normally sells for $ 10.00 but I'll let you have it for half that." Minerva hides her revulsion with a smile. "Gracias, No Senor. I was just searching for my ward. Nakomo, come over here and tell me what you think of this owl." she motions for him to follow her over behind the table that the owl sits upon so that they can have cover if it should become necessary.

As the others go in, Jake glances around the street and buildings just to make sure someone was not watching them. He listens, just out of sight, to what is happening inside. Jake is finely tuned to the sound of guns, guns being drawn from leather holsters and hammers being locked. He listens intently, poised to leap into the room to save his friends. He promised himself that later on in the day, he would wonder why.

Chester draws his gun and points it at Koontz. "I believe you're someone we've been looking for, Brice Koontz. Slowly take out your gun and drop it on the floor." The man who Chester is speaking to slowly raises his hands and says, "I don't know what you're talking about Deputy. My name's Adam Butler." While Chester is watching the man's hands the accused unexpectedly kicks over the sawhorse in front of him, sending the planks flying towards the Deputy. Minerva has had her hand on the trigger of the gun in her pocket and draws her weapon loudly yelling "Stop where you are!

Chester steps aside and fires at Koontz. "Don't make this harder than it needs to be." Minerva exclaims, "Harker! The smoke!" and fires a regular round from her weapon at Koontz. Koontz drops to the floor, causing Minerva and Chester's initial shots to both be too high and miss. He rolls to the side while reaching to draw his gun.

Madson yells out the phrase "Kerthanwah". Three of the stuffed creatures in the room, a coyote, a red wolf and a hawk, suddenly come to life. Hearing the magical word, Harker steps forward into the room and throws the marble onto the floor, calling out the command for the smoke to fill the room. Chester curses at the miss and draws his second Remington. He tries to find cover before firing on the wolf. He coughs as the smoke fills the room.

Kate ran around the back of the building, pulling her pistol out of her pocket. The smoke would probably obscure everyone's vision and she didn't want any of those men trying to escape out a window. Oddly startled, instead of diving into the room Jake steps to the door way to observe what is happening, fearing he will harm his friends if he draws his gun before getting a good look at what is going on in the confusion.

Madson points to Chester and says "Tawaka" as the Hawk screeches and flies directly towards the deputy as the coyote and wolf both cautiously move in his direction. As this is happening the smoke fills the room and the false faces and bodies fade away from the three occupants. The three animals continue towards the deputy, these apparently being their natural forms. As the anti-magic smoke swirls around four other stuffed creatures in the room also take to life again, a large squirrel, a wolverine, a falcon and the owl that Minerva had looked at earlier.

Nakomo notches an arrow and let's it fly toward Koontz. Nakomo's arrow just missing hitting Koontz, who manages to draw his gun and point it towards Minerva. From the doorway, Jake instinctively draws and fires at the hawk heading towards Chet. Harker pulls a pistol out of his pocket, aims, and fires at the Wolverine. Around the back it didn't look as if anyone were trying to escape through the windows so Kate started to move toward the door again, but spent a few more seconds behind the building watching the windows.

Chester's shot strikes the wolf wounding it, and it retreats over beneath the staircase while whimpering. The coyote however charges forward and opens it teeth, preparing to take a bite out of Chester's leg. The hawk flies by Chester's head, raking the forehead with a claw causing a nasty cut. Jake's shot hits the hawk, causing the bird to explode into a pile of flesh, blood and feathers which rains down onto the deputy. The third workman uses the confusion and smoke to start to charge up the staircase to the second floor. Chester tries to see through the gore covering his face and shoots with both guns at the coyote. "Thanks, Jake."

Minerva swings her whip at the owl. Minerva's whip motion misses and both the owl and falcon fly out of windows in the room as the squirrel hides inside of a box. The wolverine climbs up onto a stuffed buffalo head to get above the fray. In the momentary lull Harker ducks into the room and heads for the stairs, chasing down the one running away. Kate moves around to the front of the building to where she can see in through the open door, looking to see how long it is taking the smoke to clear.

The man who had pretended to be Madson makes a break from the front door. He is a man is in his late thirties, with short curly hair that is turning white and a mustache and goatee. Kate recognizes him from her three months living in Tombstone. He was a rancher who lived outside of town by the name of Ike Clanton who had a reputation for getting notoriously drunk. Kate was still holding the tools she'd bought in the store earlier. She dropped them, then bent down as if picking them up. Mixed in with the fussing she cast a grease spell, causing the ground beneath Clanton to become slippery.

Back inside, the workman manages to get up to the second floor with Harker quickly behind him. As Harker reaches the top step he sees that the second floor is a large single room, the black curtains on the windows all drawn, and in the center of the room are a pair of caskets that the workman is charging towards. Jake's first shot is perfect towards the remaining first floor workman, blowing the man's brains out, the next two shots being totally unnecessary but causing further carnage to the body and it begins to collapse onto the floor. Harker lifts his weapon and shoots at the workman ascending the stairs, hoping to stop him before he can wake the creatures. "The creatures are up here!" he shouted, hoping he wouldn't be alone up here for too long.

The coyote locks a bite onto Chester's leg. Koontz moves while firing at Minerva, missing on his initial shot. Minerva moves toward Chester and swings her whip to get it off his leg. Chester yells in pain. "Get off. Get off." Downstairs, Minerva's whip hits the coyote hard. It moves away from Chester and takes a bite towards the whip. Chester lowers his guns at the animal and lets loose with two shots, his shots both strike the coyote, killing it. Nakomo notches an arrow toward the man running for the door but delays because Kate is in the line of fire. Nakomo yells to Minerva and runs up the stairs after Harker. She draws her gun and runs up after him.

Clanton starts to slip on the ground, falling part way and stopping himself on one knee. He attempts to stand again. Kate pulled out her derringer, still armed with the sleep bullet since she'd not had a chance to give it to Minerva and with the magic missile rod laid against its side and up her sleeve where it was almost invisible. "Just stay there, Mr. Clanton," she said, stepping closer. "I don't think I could miss from this range." Being a coward at heart, Clanton surrenders, raising his hands in the air. Katherine sees Marshall Berg and Deputy Barker rounding the corner of Fremont and Sierra and running in their direction.

"Marshall!" Kate shouted, still holding the derringer steady and focusing on Clanton. "This is Ike Clanton, I believe I've heard the name Clanton in association with the Cowboy Gang. I know he was in there wearing a magical disguise as Madson." Jake scans around the room, making sure no more of the animals are attacking them.

Upstairs, Harker dives for one of the windows, grabbing the heavy draping and yanking it open, hopefully letting sunlight flood into the room. As Harker goes to yank at the window curtain the man draws the bowie knife to throw at Jonathan. Jonathan shifts his weight a bit to drop and roll backward as he takes the curtain with him, trying to land behind the coffin to get some cover. Minerva rushes into the room and fires her gun at the man as he releases the knife. Nakomo works on tearing down the curtains. Chester looks around for more enemies. None look like any threat, so he follows Minerva up the stairs.

The curtain begins to rip off, letting in a sliver of sunlight, as the knife enters deep into Jonathan Harker's chest. He remains conscious but is very seriously wounded. Jonathan had seen enough wounds to know better than to try to pull that knife out. He'd only bleed to death faster. Instead he tried to lift his weapon and fire again at the man who'd thrown the knife into his chest.

After glancing this way and that, not seeing any threat from the animals cowering in the room, Jake mounts the stairs holstering one pistol and drawing the other. Reaching the top of the stairs Chester fires at the man. Minerva shoots the man in the chest and Chester's shot hits the man in the abdomen shortly thereafter. Between the two shots the man is slain and he falls. Nakomo gets the curtain pulled down, letting in more light but the angle is such that none shines directly into the center of the room where the caskets are. The lid from the casket that the man had pounded on lips open and a man begins to sit up, fangs showing.

Minerva yells to Jake as he rounds the corner. "The coffin!" She rushes over to Harkin and cast a heal spell on him. Meanwhile Nakomo notches his last special arrow and waits for a clear shot. The creature launches itself out from the casket, landing like an acrobat on the floor mid-way between the casket and the Indian boy with the arrow.

The scene is chaotic as Jake peers into the room. He hears Minerva and turns his focus towards the coffin, noticing that Nakomo has already pulled his bow back and is firing. He points his pistol and cocks the hammer, waiting for Nakomo's action and a clear shot between the boy and the Deputy. Chester tracks the creature with his six-guns and fires when he lands. "Take that." Four of Chester's six bullets strike the creature but cause no permanent damage, the smoke having negated the magical properties of the bullets.

Nakomo releases his arrow and lets it fly toward the creature. The arrows of the Goddess Diana however take far more to make ineffective, so retain the abilities granted to them. The arrow strikes the creature in the shoulder and a bright light then flows from the arrow point all over its body and it then explodes, the pieces turning to dust as they wash over the party. The young warrior gives a triumphant cry as his arrow hits its mark "Yes!"

Chester holsters his guns and looks around for a piece of wood to be used as a stake. "We gotta get the other one before it wakes up. Nakomo, you have more of those arrows, just in case?" The boy replies, "No, that was my last one, but I do have some holy water and a stick of wood." Chester states, "Good man. Give those to me and go get the doctor. Minerva, I'm ready for your blessing." Minerva states, "Wait, Chester. Let me pray to the gods to protect you from the evil in that casket before you open the lid, then you can drive the stake through it's black heart."

Jake walks across the room, keeping an eye and his gun pointed towards the unopened coffin, and looks out the window. Seeing Katherine outside he says, "Somebody better get the Doc, Harker looks bad." Kate didn't look up, just called back, "The Marshall's on his way, I'll go as soon as he gets here."

Nakomo fearing that the remaining vampire will rise from it's coffin, ignores the thought of running for the Doctor and instead prays to the gods to favor those in the room. Minerva then says "Nakomo, Open the windows to clear the rest of the smoke first." She then goes to quickly sees to Harker’s wound. After the Priestess casts a healing spell on him, Jonathan tried to slide himself back out of the way of the others. Minerva's high sweet voice fills the room as she lays her hands upon Chester and quickly chants a Latin prayer to the gods to protect him and keep him safe from the influence of dark forces.

Upstairs, they cautiously gather around the casket and prepare to remove the lid. Minerva continues to sense evil from it. Assuming the first vampire was the Cunningham mine worker named Joseph who would have become a vampire the previous day, they anticipate the occupant of this one to be either Stephen Wicks or Mortimer Turner, wearing the faces Denny Gaurin and the man from the photograph respectively. The lid is lifted and the vampire still appears to be asleep but it has none of the four faces that they expected to see. Instead, it is their good friend and El Parador neighbor, the furniture maker Cole Rixton. His eyes suddenly open.

Chester tries to splash the holy water on Rixton as he raises his stake. "You're one of them? No." The holy water burns and the creature that appears to be Rixton cries out in pain as his undead flesh begins to burn. He thrusts his right arm up, grabbing the blade section of the wooden stake in Chester's hand. Chester immediately discovers that that the creature has incredible strength, as he is unable to push his own arm with the stake forward.

Jake takes a side step to get a clearer view. As he steadies his pistol in two hands and aims he says, "You are not Cole Rixton, are you?" Breaking his own rule, Jake aims at the bicep of the creature's right arm that is grabbing the stake. Calmly, steadying his gun, and like any good marksman he holds his last breath and squeezes the trigger gently, like a lover. Once, twice the report of a Colt 45 explodes in the room, expelling two of Pierre's enchanted rounds. "Get him Chet, I had coffee with Cole Rixton this morning."

Downstairs, Berg reaches Kate to take Clanton into custody as more shots ring out from the second floor of the Hardware and Taxidermy Shop. Deputy Barker is almost there as well. Kate wanted to run up the stairs, but Harker was hurt and there were enough upstairs to do whatever needed doing. "Someone's hurt, I have to get Doctor Eaton," she said to the Marshall.

She ran toward Helen and stopped when she got close to say, "If you go inside, be careful. What's upstairs could have powers you don't expect. Listen to the others." Berg already knows about the undead so says, "Helen, I'm on it. Stay here with this guy, if he moves shoot him. And if any bats fly out of the upstairs windows shoot them dead." Berg then charges in through the front door of the building. Kate then lifted her skirt again and ran to find Doctor Eaton.

Jake’s first shot grazes the arm which continues to twist Chester back. Chester releases the wooden stake before his own arm is twisted so far back that it will break. The creature throws the wooden stake at Jake simultaneous to the gambler's second shot rings out. The bullet also strikes the creature in the arm, the bullet entering and exiting without hitting any bone and inflicting minimal damage to the monster. Minerva Holds up her Olive Branch Holy Symbol and prays to the gods in an attempt to turn the creature.

The creature abruptly shifts to the side to get away from the Priestess's Holy Symbol, causing the casket to tip over onto its side as he rolls out of it at Chester feet and a few feet from Nakomo. The overturned casket temporarily blocks Jake's next potential shot into the creature. Jake stoops and grabs the stake. "Chet, do not let him take your toys away from you this time." In a high arc over the coffin, he tosses the deputy the stake. Chester catches the stake and aims a kick at the faux Rixton's neck. "We'll find out who you are yet." He flips the stake point down and drives it toward the creature's heart. Chester's aim is true and the creature ceases moving.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-sixty-four, “James Parker’s Mystery”, Thursday, June 15th, 3:00 P.M.*

As the carriage drives through Tarrytown, New York the passengers look at the various mansions along the Hudson River. "It's very beautiful here," Ruby comments. "I had forgotten how much I enjoy the colors of the trees and flowers. Mostly everything out west is just green. Or dirt color. Anyway, it's not like here. Did I tell you I have a house?" Nana says, "No, just the saloon. What is your house like?"

Ruby replies, "The saloon is a dance hall and also now a hotel. Or should be open as a hotel as far as I know. My house... well, it's white. And two stories. I really only bought it to keep the saloon safer by me not staying there." And not get attacked by vampires, she thinks, But that's a story for another time.

She describes the house, the rooms and the outside. "I've been decorating it, that's been fun. It's sort of exotic, bright, sexy colors, kind of how I imagine Arabia to be. It's coming out nice. Although I don't really want to do the upkeep part. I might have to hire someone to do that. I'm not good at stuff like that. Hey Jane, earlier you mentioned something about living at the Three Gods Meeting House... what was that about?"

Jane smiles and replies, "I had a long telephone conversation with my beloved two days ago. One of the junior partners of the Meeting House had a family emergency. He needed to return to Atlanta and also had need for a large quantity of money so we bought out his share. We've agreed to pass that on to you, so you are now a junior partner in the establishment, which includes your own room on the partner's floor."

"Really?" Ruby's mouth drops open. "I mean, really?" she says more excitedly. "REALLY?" She jumps out of her seat, over Richard and dives towards Jane but being in a carriage she is off balance and half falls into her lap. "Really Janie?" she says hugging the petite woman, "That is so generous and just... just... so...," Ruby can't finish her statement, her emotions overwhelming her. She just hugs her friend tighter. "Thank You Jane," she whispers into her ear. "Thank you."

Jane returns the embrace and says, "Oh Ruby, no need get that excited. I want you in Tucson with me, and as you pointed out a few weeks back, Jake's partnership to the Meeting House isn't yours. So now you have your own." "It just means so much to me Janie, you have no idea." Ruby hugs her friend tightly again then squeezes in between Jane and Richard. "I'd like to be with you in Tucson too. Although Promise City is my home...,"

Ruby decides this is not the time to continue with that conversation so she changes the subject slightly. "Jane, I want to take you up on your offer. You know, teach me how to hear the goddesses guidance. What would I have to do?" Jane says, "Yes, I have wanted to do that for quite some time. Aphrodite has already chosen you to follow her in some capacity and it is high time that you let her show guidance towards what is truly in your heart." Ruby nods and smiles widely. "When do we start?" Jane says, "We can start tonight after we get back to the house."

They arrive at Bella's Restaurant, a medium-sized Italian place on one of the main Streets in town. James makes arrangements for the carriage to pick them up at the theater after the show. The group head inside where a table has been reserved for them. Ruby doesn't look this way or that, she doesn't try to take in every detail or mind what every person is doing. Part of her was used to Jake doing it. But a large part of her just didn't care to be constantly looking over her shoulder anymore.

She glances around the restaurant quickly and practically gets giddy. "Gods! I haven't had Italian food in ages! It's one of the things missing from Promise City. There is one chef who makes Italian but he only works one night a week at one of the Hotels. This should be great." They are seated at a table set for five people. The waiter brings a wine list over to James who selects an appropriate bottle. The menus are brought over and are all in Italian. Nana does translation for the table.

Ruby exclaims, "Nana, you never cease to amaze me! How many languages can you speak?" Nana replies, "That's hard to quantify, it would depend whether you count regional dialects as their own language or subclasses of another. I'm not the only multi-linguistic one here, your Richard probably knows a good half-dozen and James has had to learn several languages for his work as a researcher and historian." Ruby laughs, "Well, you'll be glad to know that you won't have any competition from me in the 'who is the smartest at this table' contest. I'll just have to settle for most charismatic. Although I am working on learning Spanish and French. Mostly because I know people who speak those languages."

After they order their dinner Ruby says, "Why don't you entertain us with some of your adventures? We'd love to hear them." James and Nana recount the story of how they met, on an archeological expedition in Egypt when they were investigating the burial place of one of the pharaohs. Jane says that she doesn't have many tales to tell, having lived for almost all of her life in Kansas City, Missouri.

Richard tells a tale of his serving with the Union Cavalry during the Civil War and how at Fredericksburg his company captured over 200 Confederate troops and six of their cannon. James says, "A noble soldier. But Richard, that wasn't your first military engagement was it? Didn't you also serve as an officer with the Norwegian Army during the capture of Bohuslan during the Glydenlove War?" Richard laughs and says, "James, for a historian you seem to have no grasp of dates. That obviously occurred long before I was ever born, why would you think I was involved with that engagement?"

James replies, "Due to the painting by Claus Msinichen of the city's capture. If not you Richard than your double." Richard says, "Probably an ancestor. My grandfather chose Norway to flee to from Russia as we had relatives there." Richard then changes the conversation, asking Nana about her travels through Europe. "We all have our secrets, don't we?" Ruby puts her hand over Richard's and pats it in a reassuring way before helping to change the subject. "Why don't you tell us about the show we're going to see tonight?" James replies, "We're going to see Forgery’s Fairy, Gilbert and Sullivan's three-act comedy that premiered last year." Ruby exclaims "Oh? I was a fairy for the costume ball not too long ago! I admit I have a bit of an obsession with them. And we could all use a good laugh. The show sounds wonderful."

The meal begins to wind down, with a dessert consisting of Italian-style ice cream being brought to the table. During dessert James tells the table about his current project, a history of the Whig political party that was active from 1832 to 1856 and elected two presidents, Zachary Taylor and William Henry Harrison, both of whom died in office. Harrison's Vice President John Tyler was also a Whig but split with the party after assuming the Office of the Presidency.

"That was SO delicious, I’m stuffed!" Ruby exclaims, leaning back in her chair. "James, it sounds like you do very important work. I don't have the mind for it at all. Where does this stuff go when you're finished?" James says, "Just to one of my publishers and then to whoever wishes to read about it. With that party gone a quarter-century now interest in them will be declining, so the sooner this comes to print the better. There have been books referenced on the British Whig Party but not much has been written about the American branch. So while there is still interest in several prominent Whigs, such as Daniel Webster, and Abraham Lincoln had been the head of the Illinois Whig Party until the Republican Party was founded."

Ruby furrows her brows slightly but tries to hide her confusion. "So... you write books? I wasn't really sure what you did." James lets out a buoyant laugh at that "I write books! Priceless, Ruby my dear, you have an interesting way of looking at things. Actually I am a hunter, a hunter of antiquities. But the life style of a world explorer can get expensive so I often have to resort to such pedestrian ventures of authoring books.

The subject of this book came about quite accidentally. I was attending an auction at the New York City Offices of Sotheby’s Auction House and took a slight interest in a crate full of correspondence from the estate sale of Percival Smoot, executive assistant to John Canfield Spencer. Spencer was a New York politician back in the 1830's and 40's, born upriver in Hudson. He served as an assemblyman and state senator up in Albany but didn't hit the national front until John Tyler fired his entire Whig Cabinet and sought replacements.

Spencer served two years as Secretary of War followed by two years as Secretary of the Treasury. He was the only northerner on Tyler's cabinet and resigned near the end of Tyler's term in protest to the annexation of Texas. In my travels to China I had done some research on the First Opium War between Great Britain and China, which ended in 1843. So I thought that with Spencer being the United State's Secretary of War during those years there might be something of value about it in Smoot's Collection, possibly some correspondence to Spencer from Queen Victoria, so was willing to bid up to $ 100 for the crate, but thought it would go for much less.

Much to my surprise there was another bidder, a man from Virginia who was very interested. We got into a bidding war and my emotions came into play, with my final bid being $ 650. He outbid me at $ 700 at which point my common sense got the better of me and I dropped out. As the auctioneer pounded the gavel letting the other the other man know he won a wave of emotion crossed the man's face that appeared to be great relief. He then sat back down in his seat and appeared to fall asleep, although in actually, he died, probably of heart failure.

He had come alone to the auction and was not known by the Sotheby’s so since he hadn't paid yet the crate went to me as the second highest bidder. What followed was a two-year-long legal battle with the man's estate who wanted to take possession of it, the court holding it in the interim. I eventually won, getting the crate delivered to me just last week. During the intervening two years I conducted further research on my auction rival, finding that he was a high official in the Whig Party, which prompted me to dig further. As I've collected all of this information I figure I might as well put my efforts to work and publish it."

Ruby says, "Now that sounds much more exciting than writing books! A hunter of antiquities... that sounds like a fabulous way to spend some time. "So... did you find something juicy in the crate? It must have been something good for the party to want to retrieve it and the man's estate to fight for it." James replies, "That's what I've been thinking too but I haven't found anything obvious yet. I haven't had the time to really read through all of the material though and Percy Smoot was very thorough, having kept records of everything during the thirty-two years that he was working for Spencer.

"You'll find something, I just know it. Perhaps it will be something that will make you famous! Or at least have a book so popular you can get back to what you love doing. Like adventuring in an Egyptian tomb. Sounds so exciting...," Ruby's eyes glaze over momentarily while she daydreams about exploring an ancient tomb with her handsome lover by her side, all the things they might find and fun they could have...

James replies, "I'm sure I will, my rivals wouldn't be so persistent otherwise. Since I won the court case they've been even more so, their latest offer was $ 2,000 for the entire collection of documents. Of course, the more they push the more I want to hang on to them. It's now turned into a mystery." Ruby snaps out of her daydream and shakes her head. "Sorry! I tend to do that sometimes."

She leans across the table, checks all directions to make sure no one is close enough to listen in then whispers, "Have you checked it for...," she says this word even quitter, "Magics... yet? Perhaps there is more to it than you even imagine." Nana shakes her head 'No' and mutters "Shh, we're in public. Even keeping your voice low is not safe." Ruby nods her head in understanding. "Sorry," she whispers back. In a louder voice she says, "Are we ready to go to the show?"

"Certainly" says James as he and Richard stand and help the ladies up. They exit the restaurant on South Broadway and head seventy-five feet north to the intersection where Broadway becomes North Broadway with Main Street to the left and Neperan Street to the right. Ruby can see the Theater Marquee just a short distance down Main Street at number 13.

They reach the theater which is a large two-story building. Their tickets are on the ground floor, which is comprised of three sections each of which has fourteen rows. The sections to the left and right have up to nine seats per row which the center section running thirteen seats across each row each chair situated behind the space between the two seats in front of it so allow better viewing. James has tickets for seats 101 to 105, meaning the very front row in the center section beginning towards the left aisle and into the center. Ruby is given seat 105, one of the best seats in the house, with Jane in seat 104 beside her.

Ruby leans across Jane to get closer to the end seats and squeezes Nana's hand. "These seats are AMAZING! You all are absolutely spoiling us, we may never want to leave! I'm so excited to see the show, I love the theater." She smiles widely at her grandmother and James before leaning back in her seat, taking in the environment and atmosphere and checking out the crowd. The curtain rises and the show begins. Ruby and her companions enjoy many laughs at the comedy, about a man who has a personal fairy who can go back in time and change events. Much hilarity and hijinks ensue.

The intermission arrives and Ruby excuses herself to get some air. She makes her way outside to the street, along with a mob of other patrons. As she squeezes outside suddenly a man catches her eye. A feeling of dread comes over her and her heart starts pounding as the man stares back, his light blue eyes piercing her like they always did. It can’t be him, it just can’t, she thinks. In a blink of an eye Colin Turner was gone, slipping away. Instead of running away, she heads towards the man. She catches a glimpse here and there, and she follows him. She thinks she sees him slip around the corner and she follows quickly, pushing her way through the crowd to get there. Once around the corner she finds herself alone.

She leans up against the wall and tries to calm herself down, her breathing heavy and erratic. She keeps a steady eye on the alleyway but no one else appears. Ruby gets herself together, smoothing her hair and dress and finally manages to calm down. She puts a smile back on her face and returns inside to the show. She had already decided she was going to let Colin Turner scare her any longer. She returns to her seat still smiling. “I can’t wait to find out what happens,” Ruby comments to Jane, “And how the story ends.”

While this is going on the theater owner's are busy giving personal attention to the group of four people seated to Ruby's right, paying the most attention to the woman seated in seat 107, which is probably the best seat in the house. Ruby gives the woman a quick but through look over. She also tries to overhear their conversation to see if she can catch who the woman is. The woman is an older lady wearing conservative clothing. The theatre owner's wife congratulates the woman for her strong position on women's suffrage and says, "With strong voices on our side like yours Miss. Alcott it is only a matter of time until women get the right to vote."

Ruby waits until the woman is left alone. She leans forward in her chair and speaks in the woman's direction. "Hello, Miss Alcott is it? I overheard you talking about the woman's right to vote. My name is Ruby West." She stretches out her hand to greet the woman. The woman nods and says, "A pleasure to meet you Miss. West. I am Louisa May Alcott and yes, I hope that women will one day be allowed the vote although I fear that I personally won't live to see that day."

Ruby replies, "It might be sooner than you think. In the little town I live in out west women were given the right to vote. My best friend had a large part to do with that." Ah, you are from the Utah Territory" she states. Ruby answers, "Promise City, Arizona to be exact. I'm not into the whole politics thing really. But they are also fighting for the right of non humans too. It makes sense really. It won't be long before the rest of the country follows."

Alcott replies, "You have a very optimistic outlook Miss West, I would hope it to be true. So, have you been enjoying the production thus far?" "Very much so, it's entertaining and funny. Although it could use a couple of songs," she laughs. "I guess I would say that, I'm a singer myself." Alcott says, "They have approached me about putting on a production of some of my works. I am thinking that 'A Modern Mephistopheles' might be adaptable to the stage, and perhaps 'Silver Pitchers, and Independence'. Neither are as well known as my March Family books so this could bring them to a wider audience."

Ruby says, "I am embarrassed to say that I have not read them. I've been really busy as of late and not much time to read. But when I get back from my vacation the new me vows to start reading! What are they about? If you can give me the quick-before-the-show-comes-back-on version." She replies, "A Modern Mephistopheles is an Americanized version of Goethe's Faust legend. I focused upon the heroine, Gladys, as the embodiment of all feminine virtues. Silver Pitchers and Independence is a collection of short romances which could be combined into three separate acts of a production."

On the subject of a production, the house lights are flashed indicating for people to return to their seats for the second act to begin. Ruby replies, "Well, they both sound very interesting. I think I'll pick them up and take a look. It was very nice meeting you Ms. Alcott." Ruby extends her hand to the woman. "I hope I haven't taken up too much of your time." "Not at all," she replies. People return to their seats and the curtains open for Act Two.

Ruby leans back into her seat. She looks at Jane and whispers, "That woman is some famous author. She seemed nice. Louisa May Alcott is her name." Jane replies “Alcott! The one who wrote 'Little Women'? Oh Ruby, we've got to expand your literary knowledge, she's a giant in American literature." Ruby shrugs, "I didn't know. I'm really not that great of a reader to be honest. She seems nice enough though, maybe we can talk to her after the show if you want to meet her." Jane says, "There will be another intermission between the second and third acts, we can chat with her then."

Ruby says, "Boy, I am really enjoying this show." Her previous encounter on the street already almost forgotten Ruby relaxes and enjoys the rest of the show. The house lights then lower and the curtain opens for the second act.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-sixty-five, “An Anguished Prisoner”, Thursday, June 15th, 3:30 P.M. * 

Once the danger is past, Minerva and Nakomo attempt to help Mr. Harker. Nakomo has some healing skills and uses these in addition to a heal spell. "The smoke will make the spell weaker," Harker managed to say. "But it'll help until the doctor gets here. Thank you." Chester says, "According to Kate, your belt buckle hides who you are. Let's see." Chester removes the belt from the fake Cole Rixton. Rixton remains the same. Things are quiet after that. 

The silence is then broken when they then hear gunshots ring out from downstairs. Jake sighs, "Not again." Still holding his long barrel Colt he bounds down the stairs, hoping Katherine did not enter the building. Jake sees Marshall Berg at the base of the stairs holding a smoking gun. The red wolf that had earlier hidden beneath the staircase is lying dead at his feet. 

The Marshall looks up towards Jake and says "It...it charged at me. I had no choice." Jake nods. "Some days you have no choice. Nice shot Marshal Berg." Jake keeps his gun pointed at the wolf and kicks it just to make sure it is dead. Then he glances around the room to see if anything else is amiss. The only other thing living in the room is the wolverine, which is still hiding up on the wall on top of the stuffed buffalo head. 

In a lower voice to Berg Jake says, "There were two of them in coffins upstairs. Deputy Martin lead the group up there and took care of them. Mr. Harkins has a bad knife wound though." He walks over to the dead man on the floor and kicks his pistol out of hands reach, though it seems obvious the man should be quite dead. Jake did not know what to believe any more. "Thanks," Berg replies and then heads upstairs to confer with the Deputy. Jake notices out the window that Helen Barker is guarding the prisoner. 

"Now what are we going to do with you?" He says to the animal. "I do not recall this town having a wolverine catcher. No need to shoot you if you cause no harm." The wolverine appears content up in his perch. when Berg is out of sight, he begins to look over Koontz to see if he has anything interesting about him. Jake keeps an eye on the critter and his gun drawn. Jake finds that Koontz has an older Colt 44-caliber model, a 1860 design single-action cap-and-ball percussion revolver with an 8-inch barrel used in the early days of the Civil War. The rounds in the chamber however do not look to be the standard issue for the weapon. Jake takes the pistol and puts it in one of the large outside pockets of his duster. He reloads his weapons. Finally he finds a cloth to haphazardly cover the dead body with. 

A crowd begins to gather. Berg returns outside and takes Clanton off to the Town Jail, leaving Helen and Chester in charge of dispersing the crowd and investigating what is going on. Deputy Sheriffs Frank Leslie and Dave Nagle arrive on the scene and demand to know what has happened with their friend's store. Jake moves to the doorway and waits for an opportune moment to leave the store, causing as little notice and commotion as possible he blends into the crowd. He heads back to the Lucky Lady. 

Kate went toward the Eatons, pounding on the door when she arrived. She tells him what has transpired. Kate returns with Doctor Eaton. The Doctor is led upstairs and begins to check Harker's wounds. He calls for a wagon to bring the man over to his office. "I'll take care of that," Kate said. On her way out she stopped and whispered to Minerva, "I'm going to stop by the jail and make sure Clanton doesn't have anything he can escape with." 

Kate went downstairs and saw Grant Keebler moving past the crowd. She stopped him and asked if he would bring a wagon to move Mr. Harker. When he agreed, she went over to the town jail. The streets around here were quiet with everyone gathering at the Taxidermy Shop to find out what had happened. 

Minerva waits for the room to empty and then she and Nakomo conduct a thorough search of the coffins and the room. When they are finished she sprinkles holy water on the coffins. They go downstairs and do another thorough search of the Taxidermy shop. She sends Nakomo home and makes her way to the Lucky lady for a stiff drink. 

Kate stepped into a quiet alley where she wouldn't be seen and again cast the Detect magic cantrip. When she stepped inside the jail she used the newly enhanced vision to make sure Clanton had nothing else magical on him, and that there wasn't anything magical in the room that would allow him to escape. Eduardo Rodriguez is guarding the prisoner, Berg having returned to the site of the battle. Kate concludes from looking at Clanton that he either has nothing magical or if he had something it's magic was permanently negated by Harker's smoke. 

Upon seeing her enter Clanton gets up from the bench where he was seated. He leans against the bars and asks, "Mrs. Kale, do you know what happened to...those upstairs?" She replies, "Did you consider the ones upstairs friends, Mr. Clanton? Ones such as they have bitten me and tried to drain me of blood, and another tried to drain my life away with a touch. Why would you be concerned for such creatures?" He states emphatically, "I need to know. What has become of them?" 

Kate looked at Clanton. "Deputy, is it all right to tell him, or would you prefer he be told later? At least as much as I know? Eduardo says, "Berg hasn't had a chance to speak to him yet. The prisoner has already asked for his lawyer, Fisk, so the Marshal didn't expect him to be very forthcoming until his lawyer is present." Kate turns back to the prisoner and says , “Before I tell you Mr. Clanton, I'd like to know why you need to know so badly." 

Clanton walks away from the bars and says, "Never mind, you keep your secrets. I'm sure I'll find out soon enough once my lawyer gets here." She answers, "I can tell you this much Mr. Clanton; there was only one up there by the time I arrived with Doctor Eaton. And that one was posing no threat to the people in the room." Clanton sits down in the bench inside of the cell and buries his head in his hands and starts to sob and mutters to himself between cries. Kate can barely make out the anguished phrase "...supposed to protect you Billy.." 

"Who's Billy?" Kate pulled a chair over and sat in it not far from the cell. "Mr. Clanton, I've been in a few situations where I didn't have any good choices. I'm guessing you were in one of those. I don't know everything that's been going on, but I'm probably a more sympathetic ear than you're likely to find after your lawyer gets here. Would you like to talk about it? Would I be endangering the case to listen to him, Deputy?" Clanton screams at Kate, "Leave me alone. You and your friends have done quite enough already!" 

Kate put the chair back. "I have to wonder if you really understand what was up there." Without waiting for an answer she went to stand with Eduardo and spoke quietly. "Will you be able to hold him at all?" Eduardo says, "I believe so. His brother Phinney is in prison right now for financially backing Frank Stilwell's branch of the Cowboy Gang. Ike here and his brother William would probably be in prison with them except the two were both reported killed at the hands of Wyatt Earp and his gang last March and April." 

She says, "He probably went underground when Wyatt started after them and took advantage of the multiple deaths among the Cowboys. He was using a magical disguise, so he's probably been living under it for weeks. Are you going to need me or any of the others here, Deputy?" Eduardo replies, "Not that I know of. As long as the Marshal knows where to find you that should be okay." "All right. After the mess is cleaned up I'll either be at home, the El Parador, or the Lucky Lady." 

She quietly left the jail and went back to the Taxidermist shop. Most the crowd has now been dispersed. Dick Lester's hearse is parked outside and he and his two gravediggers are collecting the three bodies from inside, appropriating three of the empty first floor caskets to carry them in. 

Kate sees Marshal Berg talking to the newspaper reporter Chumbley and catches part of Berg's conversation ".....because Cook was upset about his saloon getting shot up last night by one of the men rumored to be living here. Jonathan Harker is Cook's new bodyguard, he and his cousin Boston are providing security at the poker tournament, so Cook brought him along for protection when they accompanied the Deputy to investigate." 

With Doctor Eaton there she hadn't had a chance to check over the upstairs room for magic. Chester was alone there, so she stepped just inside the door and recast the Dispel Magic cantrip. She heads upstairs and casts the spell, finding nothing magical in the second floor room. Kate sat down for a few moments as Chester filled her in on what had happened upstairs, including the body that looked like their friend, but they suspected was not even though they hadn't managed to get the appearance to change. 

She was tired of her friends dying. The disguises had often been of people she cared about and it was only getting worse. "I'm going to the furniture store to see if Mr. Rixton is there." Chester says, "OK, Kate. There's not much more you can do around here. I hope this wasn't Cole." He pauses, then adds, "Thanks for taking care of Harker. He would have died if you hadn't shown up. I can handle things from here." Chester goes downstairs to keep anyone from interrupting Nakomo and Minerva's search. He searches behind the counter to find any clues as to what was going on 

Outside she again slipped past the crowd, and headed toward her friends store. Katherine arrives at Rixton's Furniture to find the building locked although she hears sounds from inside. Kate slipped around the building and looked for a window she could peek in. Something had been going on today, and she wasn't prepared to deal with an enemy on her own. 

Looking through a window on the southeastern side of the building she peers into his workroom. Cole Rixton is inside working on a piece of furniture, smoothing out the edges with a plane. Above the waist he does not have his usual suit, shirt and tie but is just wearing a sleeveless cotton undershirt. The sun is shining through the windows and the sun is shining on his arms as he works. Kate then notices bite marks on his neck. "Oh damn." Kate exclaims. 

She turned and went into the El Parador. She had not seen her teacher for a few days, but that was her own fault. She looked around the main room quickly then went upstairs into the magical rooms. Gonzales's rooms are unoccupied. In the workshop Kate notices notebooks with pages of meticulous notes in Ginnie's handwriting next to various ongoing projects and experiments. She states, "Damn it. All I need is a dispel magic. I have to get back to my own studies." She took a quick look at the notes, hoping there might be a clue as to where he teacher was. 

While Kate is working Ginnie hurries in and heads to the workroom to update the experiments and notes. "Ginnie," Kate said with relief and wrapped her arms around her girl. She took an extra moment just to enjoy having Ginnie there and still for a moment. "I'm sorry I had leave school again today, the same thing as the last few days." She filled Ginnie in on the last couple hours. "With Mr. Tomlinson away and Mr. Harker hurt, I'd hoped our teacher could help me with a dispel for Mr. Rixton. I'm not even sure he needs it, but he's been bitten. Since he was standing in the sun I suspect they've touched his mind." 

Ginnie pauses and says, "That would make sense, they would need to be able to control him in order to prevent two people with the same face from walking around town simultaneously. Our teacher is still out at the ranch, protecting it from Wyatt Earp. But this sounds more like something you would need clerical magics for instead of wizard magics." Kate answers, "Maybe." She sat down on the edge of the fountain and took a deep breath. "I'll head over to the Lucky Lady in a minute; I'm just tired. Minerva is still barely more than a novice, like me. I hope she can do what we need. And maybe Mr. Rixton will be able to tell us something useful once he's freed." 

Ginnie says, "The most powerful Priestess in town is the Nature Goddess Mother Jimenez. She is more powerful than our teacher. Maybe she could help." Kate answers, "Perhaps she could. I'll have to stop by her house and see if she's there on the way to see the others. And after we get Mr. Rixton back to himself, I'm going to have to come back up here and ask you to explain all this to me. You hardly need me for a teacher, dear, you're far ahead." 

Ginnie replies, "Not all that much to explain, just things that he had in progress that he wanted continued until he returned. I don't even know what all of them are, which is why I'm taking detailed notes, as I don't know what he might be looking to have happen." Kate says, "Maybe we can look it over together later and see if we can work it out." Kate hugged Ginnie again. "I should go. I'll be so glad when all this is over, the election is over and we can get back to our regular lives when I get to sit with you and eat popcorn in the evenings. Don't work yourself too hard, and I expect to see you eating dinner downstairs later." 

Kate went back outside and went over to the house where Mother Jimenez lived and knocked on the door. Kate hears some shuffling inside and Jimenez then opens the door. "Ah, Mrs. Kate, what can I do for you?" she asks. Kate says, "It's more what you can help me do for someone else. May I step inside?" The elderly woman moved back and let Kate pass through, closing the door behind her. 

"We had another encounter with the creatures today. One of them was wearing the face of a friend. Thankfully Jake had seen that friend earlier today, so we knew he couldn't be one of them. I stopped by Mr. Rixton's store to see if he was alright. It's locked up, but I heard noise so I peeked in the window. He is there working, and the sun is touching him, but I could see even from the window he'd been bitten. I'm not powerful enough to free his mind if it's been touched by them, but I think you would be. If you'd be willing to come and try. I'd bring others as well, in case of trouble." 

She replies, "Ah, you speak of the Tlahuelpuchi and the Civateto. I have sensed their presence in the community. Fear not, they will not venture near my home or the homes of the others of Elvan-blood, I have warded those homes against them." Kate answers, "The one I speak of isn't Elvan, but human. If I brought him here, would entering free his mind? If you can sense them, could you tell me who they are? And the words Tlahuelpuchi and Civateto, one must mean Vampire, what does the other mean?" 

The old elvan woman says, "The Tlahuelpuchi are the vile dead who feed from the living. The Civateto are those still alive who are under their power. I can perform a ceremony to determine how many of each are nearby and how far from here they are located. I will need privacy for that ceremony. Please return in one-third of an hour and I will have the answers." 

Kate says, "Thank you, that's more than I'd hoped for. Hopefully we'll be able to free the Civateto once we know where to find them. Beyond Mr. Rixton, of course. The others I know with the power to do that can't be found just now. I'll see you in a little while," Kate said and left the woman to her work. She took advantage of the twenty minutes to go over to the Lucky Lady and look for the others. 

Back at the shop, Berg talks to Chester. "What happened here, Chet? Eddie told me you took a wanted poster from the wall today. Then there was a shootout here." Chester says, "I found out that Brice Koontz was hiding out in Dan Madson's shop." Berg asks, "He was part of the Douglas Gang that robbed Condon's Bank last spring, right?" Chester replies, "Yep. Anyway, I go in and try to get him to come in quietly. He doesn't and Madson releases some animals he had in the store. So we have it out and Koontz is dead. I asked Priestess Florencia, Jake, Nakomo, and Mrs. Kale to help. Don't worry, I deputized them before we went in." 

Berg heads upstairs with Chet and has a shocked reaction when he sees that one of the deceased is Cole Rixton. Chester looks around and says in a low voice, "This is one of those bloodsuckers. They usually crumble to dust but this one didn’t so he must not have been one of these creatures for very long. We believe he's not Cole, but someone else in a magic disguise. We should check at the furniture shop to make sure he's OK. How do you want to go, Mitch?" 

Berg says, "I'll make sure that nobody else sees him other than Dick Lester. I'll go with Dick over to his funeral parlor with these bodies. Why don't you catch up with the Nature Priestess and see what she knows about how to deal with this." "OK. I'll go do that. When it rains it pours. I hope this is the last of the infestation. I'll update you on what Mother Jimenez says later." Chester takes the direct route to her home.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-sixty-six, “Sixteen Candles”, Thursday, June 15th, 4:00 P.M.*

The school day finally ended and Emily went outside with the others. Mrs. Kale had left again today, this time with Nakomo; and they both wore faces that didn't bode for good. Emily's own spirits were muted today and seemed to her the town's were too. There were a lot more parents there today than usual. Most of the kids usually ran shouting home, but today many of their parents were here to pick them up with pasted on smiles. She looked for her uncle and hurried to him. She asks, "What's happened today Uncle?"

Shaw says, "Deputy Martin was involved with a shooting incident around an hour ago a block away from our house. One of the men who robbed Condon's Bank last January was back in town working at Madson's Hardware using a magical disguise. Martin went to arrest him and the man and his coworkers resisted." She replies, "Oh. That's not quite what I'd expected. But an arrest will be good for the Deputies chances to get elected, won't it?"

Shaw replies, "It will help. At a minimum it will keep Frank Condon from saying anything bad about Deputy Martin in tonight's mayoral debate. That's a very good thing as there was some bad blood between the two of them before." She says, "The timing was lucky then." Emily walked quietly for a minute. "Are you ready for tonight’s debate Uncle?" He states, "Absolutely, since there are only four candidates instead of six to eight like the other debates Judge Isby has modified the format, allowing each candidate up to ten minutes at the beginning to explain their positions. I am fortunate that it will be done alphabetically so I will get to go last. I've been working on my speech for two days now, it should be well received."

She says, "Since you go last people will remember your speech best, and since the extreme people go first you'll sound all the more sensible after they rant and rave," Emily smiled. "I'd like to come tonight if that's okay." Shaw replies, "Of course you can come, I want all of my family to be present. The coach from the Lazy-S will be arriving soon with Humphrey, Ellen and Tricia." She replies, "Oh, good! It gets a little lonely just the two of us sometimes."

They walked a little longer as Emily hesitated. Finally she said, "Uncle, do you notice something... I don't know. Wrong feeling? Not with the election or anything like that, but kind of... unnatural? I thought I'd get used to how the earth here felt, but it still seems uncomfortable with itself. Does that make any sense?"

Meanwhile, Kate arrives at the Lucky Lady. Minerva is sitting at a table in the corner of the room nursing a tequila when Katherine comes in. Jeff Mills is there with an anxious look on his face as asks Kate "Was it the monsters? I heard that the doctor was called for Jon Harker." As he is speaking Jake Cook arrives. Kate waved Jake and waits until he arrived to answer Jeff’s question.

Kate says "It was vampires. Some had been hiding in Madsen’s store using magical disguises. One of the creatures was wearing Cole Rixton's face. We couldn't figure out how to make it shift back, but it's not him. I looked in the windows at the furniture store and Mr. Rixton is there working, but I could see the bite on his neck. I'm sure they've touched his mind. I went to see Mother Jimenez. She's doing a ceremony. In about twenty minutes she can tell us where every vampire and every Civateto in town is."

"You could not figure out how to change his face back?" Jake frowns and looks puzzled. "Could not the Cole Rixton in the shop be someone else then? He does not have to be a blood sucker to have his face changed. We must be careful what we assume. Of course that could mean the switch happened long ago." He again seems lost in thought.

"Let's go join Minerva so I don't have to explain again." She led the men over to the table where they all sat and she briefly repeated what she'd already told them for Minerva. "The Rixton in the store was standing in sunlight, so if it isn't him it is at least not a vampire. The shop was locked up; it makes sense they would touch his mind, tell him to lock up and not see anyone, then steal his face. But I won't lock my mind to it. We couldn't find any sources of magic on the corpse wearing his face."

Exhausted from trying to heal Harkins and casting spells Minerva sits rather slumped in her chair as she continues to sip her drink. "Well I suppose we won't know who is the real Rixton until we speak to Mother Jimenez and get into his shop. Nakomo is at home, but we could retrieve him on the way." Kate laid her hand on the other woman's arm for just a moment. "I'm tired too. But I'm more tired of all this going on. Let's finish it. Jeff, I don't know how you feel about it, but you'd be welcome to help." Jeff says, "I'm willing to help.”

Jake comments, "Makes you wonder though, about Liza Brown and Derek Avery's murder. Was Miss Brown affected by the goddess of love during our times of undue influence? Or would she say that she left Cole Rixton because he was a different man than he seemed before?" He shrugs. "Maybe Jake is letting his imagination run wild. Whatever the case, be careful what you assume." Kate replies, "Sometimes an imagination run wild finds the truth, Jake. I will assume nothing. And I hate to throw myself in, but we are short help."

Jeff suggests they go over and see what Mother Jimenez has to say. Minerva downs the rest of her tequila and stands. "Si, I would prefer to end this in the light of day. I will go and get Nakomo and meet you there." "Let's hope she tells us it's not as large a job as I fear it is." She stood up and led the others out of the Lady to Mother Jimenez’s small house. Jake shrugs. "I will follow you." Minerva explains the situation to Nakomo and they hurry over to Mother Jimenez’s.

They waited a few moments for Minerva to join them with Nakomo before Kate knocked on the door. "Mother Jimenez? It's Mrs. Kale." The arrive at Mother Jimenez’s house at 4:30 P.M. It is situated in the eastern side of town, in a block of houses with shared walls, her abutting neighbors being Rufus and Anita Davis to the north and Cisco Halston, one of the Gay Lady's gamblers, to the south. They notice small amounts of smoke coming from the front windows.

Kate sniffed the air, trying to tell if the smoke was ceremonial, or if it was a fire of a more sinister kind. "Mother Jimenez?" she called louder. "Come in" the woman's voice states. They enter and Kate notices that she has rolled up her sleeping mat and moved back the chair and table to make a large space in the middle of the room. On that she has marked off a three by five foot rectangle on the dirt floor. One of the three foot edges is closest to the door and a lit candle is along the edge of it. Around a foot inside the rectangle parallel to the candle on the edge is a large flowering plant that looks to be firmly rooted although it had not been there twenty minutes before.

Another fifteen lit candles are also the rectangle. Most of them are in the far left hand corner, two of which are much fatter than the others with considerably larger wicks and quite a bit of flame. Those two candles are about half burnt down. Beside the furthest one are six other candles, three regular sized and three smaller. The other large candle is six inches closer with both a large and small candle beside it. A pair of smaller candles is towards the center of the rectangle. Another two, one smaller and one larger, are situated between the plant and the groupings of several candles. One more candle is to the left of them near the longer edge.

Kate held her skirts carefully to make sure they didn't catch any flame. "I'm sorry I was insistent. We saw the smoke out the windows and I wasn't sure if it was from your ceremony or something else." Her eyes swept the scene on the floor, hoping that each candle did not represent a monster or people touched by them. "Thank you for doing this. Did you discover the monsters?"

Before she can answer there is a knock on the door. They hear Chester’s voice outside. "Come in," Jimenez calls out. "The others are here." Chester pulls the door open and walks in. He removes his hat and says, "Good afternoon, Mother Jimenez. What's with all the candles?"

She replies, "The two very large candles represent the Tlahuelpuchi. I am thankful there are just the pair of them, from the feelings I had sensed earlier I believed that there were more. The other candles represent the Civateto. The larger of these candles are the Greater Civateto, those linked to the pair of Tlahuelpuchi. The smaller candles are the Lesser Civateto, those who were infected by monsters who are no longer among us. The plant represents my home and the rectangle the town itself, with the candles proportional. The largest grouping of them is the building along South Street nearest to the cemetery, which is consistent with their wanting to be near the dead.”

Chester exclaims, "The what and the what? Are you saying you know where the bloodsuckers are?" She replies, "That I am, Deputy Martin. The 'bloodsuckers' as you put it are known as Tlahuelpuchi. Their mind-controlled slaves are the Civateto." "Oh, my gods" a pale faced Minerva whispers "There are so many of them" "Most of them have only had their minds touched. We can free them by destroying the two who still exist. But how are we still living? They must know we've been hunting them."

Jake stays near the edge of the door. He thinks to himself “This is bloody weird and this woman is a blasted lunatic no matter how powerful she may be.” He mentally shrugs. Well, so are vampires or whatever she calls them. He listens for another minute and cannot take it anymore. He slips out the door and goes across the street. In the alley he swaps his ammunition around. In his long barrel he places his remaining five magic rounds from Pierre and a single pyrotechnic round. He places six normal rounds in his fast draw deciding that he needs to visit Pierre very soon. He watches for his friends.

Kate says, "We've been destroying the creatures, so there should be less. Who lives in the house next to Boot Hill?" Mills replies to Kate's question saying, "That's the Liberty Party Headquarters. And the other very large candle near it would be the building immediately east of it, Hamilton Fisk's House. Between those two buildings that accounts for ten of these sixteen candles."

Kate replies, "Two places we can't even pretend to walk into on honest business. But Fisk should be visiting his new client Ike Clanton right now. Mills points to the pair of candles a little more than a foot away from the plant that are between the plant and large group of candles on the far end and says, "I believe you are right about that Mrs. Kale, I make that pair out to be around where the Jail is located."

Kate asks, “Are we prepared to go? I am." Minerva replies, "Si, but it will not be easy. The slaves will try and prevent us from destroying their masters." Nakomo's eyes grow wide. "Do you think that we will have to kill some of the slaves? I don't want to kill innocent people." Kate replies, ""We'll do everything we can to avoid it Nakomo. And killing the creature should free them, so we just have to hold them off long enough. I can try to encourage the slaves to sleep, but I'm not sure it would overcome the vampires hold. I have a few other tricks that might keep them away while you do the hard business." Nakomo says, "I hope so. I really hope so."

Minerva places her hand on his shoulder. "We all hope so Nakomo, but we will need a plan. Maybe we can lock them in one of the buildings or make a barrier of some sort. Kate turned to Jeff and said, "Somehow I imagined Fisk to be helping of his own free will. I hope it's not someone else at the jail who's been touched and not Fisk." Kate says, "Let's start at Fisk's while he's gone, then move over to the party headquarters. The only slaves we will have to deal with are the ones right there. Mother Jimenez, do you have any advice to offer? You have already helped so much, I hesitate to ask you to accompany us."

Jimenez replies, She replies, "I cannot accompany you, I am needed here to keep the Elvan people safe from these monsters." Kate remembered her teacher's words about Mother Jimenez and her motives. "If we succeed, that will no longer be necessary, but I will not pressure you. Does anyone have some of the special ammunition for Jeff? We should follow these leads before they move somewhere else."

Chester asks, "Is there any other way of breaking the hold the vampires have? If Fisk and the guy we have locked up are slaves, then Berg and the others need to know." Minerva answers, "I don't have the power to do it, nor the access. Mr. Harker used his smoke already, and he said Mr. Tomlinson was gone with Judge Isby. I think killing the master is the only way." Chester nods and takes a deep breath. "I see.”

Minerva states, "Going together will draw attention to us. I will send Luna to fly over and check it out first so we know what we are dealing with." Luna sees considerable activity going on in the first floor of the Liberty Party Headquarters. The second floor windows are all drawn and shut. All of the windows and shades are drawn at Fisk's house next door so the owl cannot see inside.

Kate states, "All right. But I suggest we not over plan. No plan survives contact with the situation. If Fisk has a front and a back door, I'd say we make noise at the front, draw some of them there, then slip in the back. We can walk over separately and from different directions." Minerva says, "O.K. Once we are in maybe we can bar the door and keep them out. While we finish our business. Just be sure we have enough stakes. and a very sharp blade help."

Kate gave Jeff the stake she'd been carrying against a last resort need to defend herself. Nakomo speaks up. "I have been whittling more stakes." He hands one to each of them. Kate says, "If you're all ready, Jeff and I can head over first, then Minerva and Chester can come from the direction of the church. We can meet you behind Fisk's house. Ready Jeff?" Jeff indicates that he is ready. He suggests they come in from behind Baines butcher shop and the home of Ray Singer to get to Fisk's.

Chester says, “We better get it done before sunset. Breaking into Fisk's home will mean the end of my becoming Marshall. What's got to be done has got to be done right. Let's go." Kate stopped. "Damn it. Chester, we need you to be able to get elected. Damn it! How can we make this legal for you?" Minerva states, "It is Chester's choice to make, Katherine. There are greater rewards than becoming Marshall to be gained by doing what is right. If the people of Promise city do not recognize him for the great man that he is, The gods surely will."

Kate replies, "I know. But Chester is the only candidate who understands what actually happens around this town and recognizes the real causes, including supernatural ones." "Minerva shrugs her shoulders. "What will be, will be. Are we ready?" Chester says, "This is more important. If I don't go and something happens to any of you, then how can I live with myself. The election will just have to wait. I'll try to hide as much as I can." He shrugs. "If I lose, then things will be like they were a few months ago."

Kate suggests, "Chester, if you want to run and talk to Marshall Berg before you meet us, please do." Chester says, "OK. Don't wait long. Who knows when Fisk will come back. I'm going to update him." "Thank you," Kate said again to Mother Jimenez. "Hopefully this will soon be over." She turned to Jeff and said, "All right, let's go." When Minerva and Nakomo leave the old woman's house, Jake follows them.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-sixty-seven, “Liberty Party Headquarters”, Thursday, June 15th, 4:30 P.M.*

Chester arrives at Dick Lester's funeral parlor. Lester is out front in the main room and says that Berg is in the back. Chester enters the rear room to find the Marshall there with Kevin Tomlinson. Berg looks up and says "You were right Chet, it wasn't Cole Rixton." Chester sees the man lying in the casket but doesn't recognize him. Tomlinson says, "It was Billy Clanton, a Tombstone hothead, cattle rustler, and brother of the guy we now have in jail. There are confirmed reports that Earp did indeed kill this man, but he must have already been a member of the undead at that point."

Chester whistles. "That's good to hear. That means Cole is being controlled by them. Mother Jimenez said that there are two vampires in town and about thirty people under their control. Fisk and Ike Clanton are two of them. The others are mainly in Fisk's house and Liberty Party headquarters. We're about to bust into Fisk's house while he's at the jail. Someone needs to warn whoever's at the office about Fisk and Clanton. I got to get back."

Berg exclaims "Chet, you can't go breaking into a Mayoral candidate's house or his party's headquarters three hours before the Mayoral Debate! The town knows nothing of these creatures, it would appear you are simply trying to soil his reputation at a critical time!" Tomlinson says, "Maybe we should wait. Harbrace is still up in Dos Cabezas and he still has one remaining arrow given to him by the Goddess." Chester states, "The longer we wait, the stronger their grip. At this point it's more important to stop them than for me to get that star."

Jake watches Chester go one way, and the four others go another. He immediately starts to follow the four, concerned about the women and certain that the four of them must be headed to immediate danger where as Chester is probably on an errand. He stops, in mid stride and something tells him to follow Chet. Torn, he quickly gives in to his intuition. He follows him to Lester's place and positions himself to overhear the conversation. Fisk! He nearly spits the name out loud. Nothing would stop me from going into his house. He then nearly laughs out loud. Or the two of us.

Jake walks around the front of Lester's place and enters. He strides right up to Berg and Chester. "Marshal. Deputy." He tips his hat. "I have heard from some friends we have a problem. Chet are you thinking of busting into Fisk's house to solve it?" From the look on his face Jake continues, "I thought so. Marshall what if we could disguise one of your Deputies," Jake nods his head towards Chester, "as someone else and break into Fisk's place to deal with this problem? You keep Fisk occupied and we do the dirty work. Rumors can be what they are, but none of them involve the deputy here. Even though it does not look like he is there, a fully deputized law officer of Promise City leads the action and I agree to follow his direction. You agree, however, to do what you can to keep me out of jail." Jake winks.

Berg begins to speak and Jake cuts him off, "Yes, I know my methods rankle your ethics. You must agree, however, that a little unorthodox Jake help is better than the good people of Promise City being turned into food troughs for a bunch of the most foul creatures you could imagine." Berg replies, "Mr. Cook, I have to uphold the law. I cannot allow you or the Deputy here to go busting into the homes of citizens in this town or into the offices of political parties.

Now, what I can do is have my lawmen continue to follow up on the investigation already begun my Deputy Martin an hour ago. Those men were resisting arrest and harboring a criminal, Mr. Brice Koontz here. Brice never went anywhere without his idiot brother Elmer, who is neither of these other two bodies. So Elmer is probably still around too, also with a false face. If you can find some reasonable evidence of where this Elmer is we can certainly investigate further, after all, he robbed Condon's Bank. But Chet, if that location turns out to be the headquarters of one of the other political parties you stay clear of it and get Helen or Neil to go there instead."

Jake gets a dark look in his eye. "Mitchell Berg, though you and I may have not seen eye to eye on every matter, I have respected and trusted you. I have considered you a friend. I have behaved myself in your town under your watch. I have done what I can to keep you ought of trouble, and even perhaps from being shot full of holes. I have done what I have done of my own free will and you owe me nothing. Nothing!." Jake seems to be barely controlling himself. "These, these, things... have crawled out of the pits of Hades, the spawn of foul gods and you are afraid of breaking a few laws in Promise City!"

Jake is nearly hysterical. "Fine. Have your cherished laws. May they do a fine job of ordering the nice people of Promise City in a queue for these fiends to feast upon at their pleasure. I thought you would care more about the actual people." Jake points at Berg. "Let this be upon your conscience. As Hermes is my witness I have done more than my share, only the gods know for what blasted reason." Jake turns on his heel and storms out of Dick Lester's place into the street. Chester looks on in shock as Jake storms off. "Marshall, are you sure about this? These creatures are past what the law can deal with. How can you keep one of them in jail? But, if you want evidence, I'm going to find it."

Kate left with Jeff but didn't hurry since Chester was talking to the Marshall. "I hope this isn't all a mistake," she said, half to him and half to herself. Jeff and Kate reach the back door undetected. Jeff checks the door and confirms that it is presently locked. There is a glass window a foot above the knob which he says he could break and reach in to turn the knob from the inside, but the sound of the breaking glass might be heard.

She comments, "The windows are probably locked as well." Kate was silent a moment, knowing there was a way she could get them inside. "Jeff, have you ever wondered why the others being me along on these dangerous missions?" He replies, "No Ma'am, you've proven yourself quite capable before and I know you to be trustworthy. If I didn't think you were up to it I wouldn't be with you now."

She replies, "Then trust me when I say, if it's necessary, I can open this door without having to break any glass. I'd rather not, but the silence will be more important. You should know that I must be very careful here. I can't take all the risks I usually would, and the others may act protectively, more so than you'd expect."

Minerva communicates with Luna. "What do you see?" She communicates that she sees nothing unusual. Minerva and Nakomo casually stroll to the front of the building, keeping their eyes open for any one who might be guarding the place. A man steps out from the Liberty Party Headquarters and eyes the two of them. Minerva recognizes him as Charlie Villers, the Liberty Party's candidate for Town Marshall.

She states, "Good Day, Senor Villars. How are you?" He replies, "Just fine Priestess. I heard that you were involved with that altercation a few hours ago over at my friend Dan's hardware store." Minerva shrugs noncommittally. "He is a friend of yours?" Villars replies, "Dan is yeah. I heard that he got carted off to Jail for questioning, that the only ones who were killed were the Koontz brothers. Honestly Ma'am, I'm sure Dan was unaware of who those two really were since they had magical disguises on. I imagine Deadeye Douglas gave them those before heading off to Colorado, he was a wizard you know."

Minerva answers, "No I did not know that. They are a part of Dead Eye Douglas's Gang? Perhaps it would help your friend if you went to the Marshal’s office now and spoke on his behalf." He answers, "Yes, that might help. I believe that Hamilton Fisk is over there now as well." He pokes his head inside to tell his friends where he is going and then heads off east down South Street. Minerva and Nakomo wait for Villars to walk away and around the bend. They then walk directly into the headquarters to see how many are inside and to get a layout of the room .

Three men are seated in chairs on the ground floor of the room. Another is standing behind a bar with a well-stocked liquor cabinet beside it and looks as though he had been serving drinks to the others present. Minerva doesn't recognize any of them. In addition to the dozen or so chairs, two old couches, and a staircase upstairs there is one other item on this large 25 by thirty foot first floor room that stands out, namely a large stuffed grizzly bear standing upright, a full nine feet tall, on a pedestal near the back door of the room. She states, “Good day gentlemen. I was wondering if you had any literature for tonight’s debate.”

Minerva recalls the animals that came to life in the taxidermy shop, and eyes the bear warily. "So about that literature..." The one behind the bar says, "Lady this isn’t a library or a church. Women only come to visit us here for one thing so unless that's what you want I'd suggest you get a move on." Nakomo lunges forward and Minerva blocks him. "Do not trouble yourself with these vermin Nakomo, they are not worth our time." She exits the shop and casually makes her way around to back, checking for other entrances and windows as she does.

When she gets to the back she tells Kate and Jeff what they found out. "There is a huge bear in there as well. It would be difficult to kill. If it becomes necessary, I could paralyze it for a while.. There is also a staircase and four men guarding it."

Kate says, "Perhaps we need to rethink this. I don't doubt we could take care of what's in this house, but we're going to use up resources doing it. In the headquarters there are four men and the bear and we would be weaker than we are now. Surveillance may be what we need right now. The monsters won't come out until dark and they will not need all their guards. Someone watching these places with a mirror will tell us which ones they are and we could track them down."

Minerva exclaims, "The monster's don't require guards when they are awake, because they are so strong. I would rather take on 100 mortal men then one of them in the night, but you are right we are not strong enough alone. We should get Tomlinson and Jake and then figure out a way to distract or restrain the men while Chester and someone else goes upstairs and destroys the creature. Could you create a barrier on the stairs to prevent them from coming up? I could create a wall of wind on the stairs but that would certainly draw attention."

Kate shook her head. "No, those things are beyond me. But we do need to find the others. I'm sorry. I pushed you all hard to come here now and could have gotten us all killed." Minerva ignores the comment and says, “How about a physical barrier blocking the upstairs from inside the up stairs room? I wonder if there is a way to get up there without using the door?" She says examining the roofline and any windows on the second floor. "Now would be a good time to spout wings or be able to crawl up walls. I am sorry, I do not seem to have any clever ideas."

Kate replies, "We do know where Fisk is, and we suspect him of being influenced. If we freed him, he might be willing to let us into the house himself. I realize that's unlikely given how ornery he is, but it's not impossible." Minerva replies, "Ornery? Katherine you are being too kind. However I do agree that if we freed his mind he might let us into the house, but the others minds are still clouded and they will continue to protect the vampire even if he does not."

"We don't really have time for me to wax eloquent about Mr. Fisk's better personality traits," Kate said dryly. "I was thinking more of the legal entry into the house and the party headquarters. I don't have a way to get in from the upstairs, and I'm not sure a barrier on the stairs would help. We'll have to get past the people downstairs to get up anyway. I think the best we could do is designate a couple people to get upstairs and the rest of us would have the job of keeping the guards down. I could make the stairs quite slippery once our friends were up."

Nakomo, Katherine and Minerva are a short distance from the house they are watching when Deputy Martin arrives. He asks the young Indian, "Did you notice if any of the men inside are in disguise like at Madson's?" He describes Elmer Koontz based on his Wanted poster. "If we know he's in there or any other outlaw, then we can go in. Otherwise we'll be breaking the law." Minerva replies, "No, Senor Martin, the hombres inside made a point of being unfriendly and I did not stay. I can ask the goddess to share what knowledge she will with me. Stay here a moment."

Minerva goes back to the doorway, but first positions herself outside and prays quickly to see the evil within. She then stands in the doorway and scans the room. "I dropped my hair pin," she says after gathering to her what the goddess will show her. She bends quickly and retrieves the non-existent pin from the floor and leaves them with a scathing look. She sensed some evil from most of the men present but no great quantities of evil as a vampire would radiate.

Meanwhile, Jake gets a short distance away from the funeral parlor when Kevin Tomlinson catches up with him. "Hold on Jake, you're forgetting something, Berg isn't the law, that is, the final law, around here. The last word will be with Judge Isby and I have his ear. You know that I agree with you, this can't wait." Hands on his hips, Jake is breathing hard. "What are you suggesting? That we tell Isby what is going on? You already made it clear he should not know, for reasons I suspect but you have never confirmed. How do I know for sure his is not one of the old crone's little candles, again."

Tomlinson replies, "Isby is not under their influence, he hasn't been since Colin Turner was destroyed by you guys over in Thomaswell. But he doesn't understand about supernatural creatures and now isn't necessarily the time to teach him. If he knew that he was under Colin Turner's undue influence, well, that would shake his self-confidence and he wouldn't be the decisive judge that we need him to be.

But bank robbers are another matter, especially ones wanted for a major robbery here in this town. Berg is right about that dead Brice Koontz not straying far from his brother, that should give you enough leeway to do whatever you want. And weren't both you and Martin guards at that bank at that time, who both got wounded then? Seems like the notion of 'law of the west' would apply here too, in that you two are getting back at an injustice done to you. If worse comes to worse I could probably convince Isby to allow a jury trial instead of a directed verdict, at which point you'd probably get acquitted based upon that alone."

Jake replies, "Well, then, I feel worlds better about risking getting shot to pieces or dined upon by fanged demons from Hades. I mean, who would not? I get to save the noble but ignorant citizens of Promise City and look forward to the joys of being on trial where I PROBABLY can get a jury who will PROBABLY acquit me. Shucks, Mr. Tomlinson, when you put it that way sign me right up!" Jake grits his teeth and kicks at some dirt. "Fine, let us be searching for Elmer Koontz. First we find the others and see what they know. That will give me time to think about doing this without poor Silver Jake Cook going to jail."

When Minerva returns Jake and Kevin Tomlinson have joined the others. "Your pardon, Senor Martin," the priestess says, "but the goddess only reveals that they are evil, but less evil that those cursed vampires. I do not know if they wear disguises of magical nature." Jake says tersely to them all, "So, does anyone have any idea on how we locate Elmer Koontz?" He has that impatient look in his eye that often appears before he does something rash.

Jake, Kate, Minerva, Chester, Nakomo and Kevin Tomlinson are huddled together near the back door of Fisk's house. They see Charlie Villars heading west again on South Street, returning to the Liberty Party Headquarters. They move further behind the building so that he will not see them. While doing that Jake catches the glimmer of the sun reflecting off of something metal along the hillside some 200 feet back, some 85 feet southwest and lower than the Lucky Deuce Mine situated on those hills. Looking closer he sees the barrel of a rifle around 185 feet away protruding from behind a boulder near the base of the hill and pointing in their general direction.

Jake snaps his hand out and saucily grabs Minerva's buttocks, "Slap me -" He never finishes his sentence as her arm was already in motion and he fails to duck her hand in time as planned. He grabs her dress and fakes a fall, pulling her with him. He flails his arms and legs around and throws himself in the middle of their group attempting to knock down or scatter everyone. "Hit the ground, now!" He hisses desperately.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-sixty-eight, “Threats and Intruders”, Thursday, June 15th, 8:00 P.M. * 

Ruby says, "Boy, I am really enjoying this show." The house lights then lower and the curtain opens for the second act. When the curtain goes up for the second short intermission Ruby stands from her seat to stretch her long legs. Finding Ms. Alcott unoccupied she again speaks to the woman. Ruby smiles easily, "Ms. Alcott, I hate to disturb you, but it appears my friend is a big fan of yours and would like to meet you. Do you have a moment?" 

Miss Alcott is introduced to Jane and the two of them engage in a long discussion of the novel Little Women and its sequels. While that is going on Ruby notices a man approach Nana's husband James and whisper something into his ear. He appears to be momentarily bothered by what the man says to him. Richard also notices this interchange. Ruby tries to casually overhear what is being said but the conversation was too short for her to have caught the specifics.) Ruby looks to James, and takes a step away from Jane and Ms. Alcott's discussion. "Is everything alright?" 

"Oh yes, everything is fine," he replies. Ruby has not known him for very long but senses that he is not being entirely honest. Richard makes eye contact with Ruby and she gathers that he too is concerned. The house lights flicker, indicating that the final act of the play will soon be starting. As the lights go down Ruby squeezes past Jane. "Janie, why don't you take my seat and I'll sit next to Richard." She doesn't wait for a response, she just plops into Jane's seat. 

Leaning over to Richard she whispers in his ear, "Did you hear what was said? What do you think is going on?" Richard replies, "He said something to James about 'after the play', whatever that means. I think I'll keep a close eye on our friend." He replies, “Who? James or the guy who is bothering him? You think James is up to something?" Richard says, "James appears to be genuine, I doubt your Grandmother would have married him otherwise. It was that other Gentleman who I am concerned about. He went back up to the balcony so I can't point him out to you now, but there was something about him that bothered me." 

Ruby nods her head. "Let me know what I should do to help. Maybe this has something to do with that box he won at auction." Ruby leans back in her chair. This time she keeps an eye on her surroundings while watching the show. Distracted by a potential problem the third act seems to fly by with breakneck speed and the house lights go up following the final curtain call. James helps Nana to her feet as Richard helps up both Ruby and Jane. "Well, wasn't that fine," Nana states. 

"Yes, it was, Nana. What a very good choice. And I like the lesson too: You should never wish for things that happen to not have happened. They always happen for a reason." Ruby smiles, "It makes us who we are." Ruby turns her back to the stage and scans the emptying room, particularly looking up to the balconies or to see if she finds the man from earlier. 

The five make their way down the aisle and out towards Main Street. James appears anxious to leave and heads to the curb in search of the carriage that he had asked to come for them at the end of the play. Ruby hooks her arm through Richard's and tries to look casual. "So family, are we heading home now? I believe Janie has some things to talk to me about." James says, "Where is that carriage? It was supposed to be here now." His gaze shifts towards a pair of men approaching. One is nicely dressed in a suit and Ruby believes he was the one she saw inside earlier. The other is taller and more muscular, dressed in blue jeans and a cotton work shirt. 

Ruby glances quickly at Richard, making eye contact. Then she pretends to not see the men, stepping between them and James. She says loudly, "Well, we certainly should complain about that carriage being late!" Ah, Mr. and Mrs. Parker," the man says as he nears. "Your driver was called away for another fare, he asked for me to apologize and say he would be back in short order for you." 

Richard doesn't take his eyes off the pair and says, "Well then, we will be a short while. Jane, why don't you take Mrs. Parker back inside the theater then. We'll come get you when the carriage arrives." James looks to his wife and says, "Yes, that is a good idea. Get yourselves something to drink while we wait." Ruby is momentarily unsure of what to do, stay with Richard or go with her grandmother and Jane. It seemed that Richard wanted her to stay with him and maybe she could be of help if there was trouble. 

Ruby announces, "I think I'll stay outside where the air is fresh. You two go in and enjoy that drink." Jane and Nana head back inside. The men approach James and the better dressed one says, "May I have a word with you in private?" Richard says, "Go right ahead, Ruby and I will be nearby when you're through." Richard then jestures to Ruby for them to move further away. She gives Richard an "Are you sure?" look but heads off to the side with him anyway. When they find a spot she leans up against the wall. Trying not to be paranoid she whispers in Richard's ear, "Should I check them for magic?" Richard replies, "Yes, you do that, while I practice the fine art of lip reading." 

"A mighty fine thing to know. Us women like it when a man is obsessed with our lips," she says, her own full lips turning up into a smile. She starts concentrating, using her special skills with detecting magic. She starts off by looking across the street as to not look too suspicious, before she turns her gaze to James and the two men. She detects no magic from either of the men by James but does detect several magical items on James....his shoes, a ballpoint pen, his watch fob and his wedding ring. Richard softly mutters "He saying something about the box...a final offer...Oh, he's threatening James, he says that he'll burn down the house to destroy the documents." 

Ruby's concentration is broken and she starts taking some steps forward. She looks back at James with stormy eyes, "Let's go." Richard says "Wait...James is telling them that burning the house won't accomplish their goal, that he has the documents at another location." Ruby can read uncertainty on the face of the man threatening James, unsure if he is being truthful or not. Ruby reluctantly listens to Richard and leans tentatively back against the building. She keeps a steady eye on the two men and waits 

Richard says, "He told James they would come around tomorrow to get the documents, otherwise James won't like the consequences." The large man then moves closer to the pair, blocking Richard's view of the lips. "That's it." Ruby pulls herself off the wall. "I'm not waiting anymore." She starts meandering over to James and says loudly in a sweet voice, "Now gentlemen, I'm not sure what business you have with James but I don't get to visit too often so surely you don't want to keep him too long with business, do you?" She stands smiling and looking up at the men from under her eyelashes, even though her eyes are still stormy. Until tomorrow," the man states. He and the larger man turn to walk away. 

"Good night gentlemen," Ruby continues in her fake sweet voice. "Now where is that carriage?" Ruby looks up and down the street like she is searching for something. She then looks back to James and says quietly, "Is everything alright?" James plasters a phony smile on his face and says, "Oh yes, everything is fine dear. Why don't you go and get Jane and your Grandmother. Our carriage should be back at any moment." 

"James... if there is something wrong I hope you will confide in Richard while I'm inside. He's a good listener I've discovered and a good friend." With that Ruby heads inside to find Nana and Jane. She strides over to them smiling, "Ladies, time to go!" Ruby returns with the other two women. James notices the carriage up the street heading in their direction. Ruby smiles at Richard and James, "Did you two have a nice chat while we were gone?" Richard answers, "He said we'd talk back at the house." 

She sidles up to Richard and again speaks softly, "Should we try to follow those guys or something?" Richard replies, "No, they've already hopped another carriage up the Street." Ruby nods. "Alright then. Let's get home." Once the carriage arrives she hops up with the others for the ride. As they ride back to the house Ruby asks Richard, "What time is our train for Rochester leaving tomorrow?" Richard replies, "Noon, we can sleep in." 

The carriage drops them off and they head inside. The expression on James's face changes from one of passive worry to active concern once they are inside. He says, "Something is different." Nana looks around and says "I believe you are correct dear, nothing in this room appears to be missing but things appear to have been moved. We should check the rest of the house." 

Ruby states, "What if there is someone still in here? We'd all better be careful. Maybe we should split up into two groups, we," Ruby waves at Jane and Richard, "Don't really know where anything would be to start with to notice something out of place." "Then we should stick together," Nana says. They go room by room, finding items misarranged elsewhere but nothing appears to be missing. They carefully check to make sure that nobody else is in the building. 

Nana then whispers to Ruby "Why don't you get Jane and Richard to go elsewhere in the house and I can use some of my....talents...to confirm that nobody else is here and then secure the doors." "Okay Nana." Ruby does as she is told, bringing Richard and Jane into the palor. She pours them all a drink of wine while they wait for Nana to return. They spend twenty minutes chatting, mostly small talk although Ruby senses that both Jane and Richard are very concerned. Nana comes in to get them and says, "Please join James and myself in the front hallway." 

They enter the room to see that a hidden panel has been removed from the wall revealing a small chamber beneath the main staircase. James says, "We were successful this time, they didn't find what they were looking for, but they may be back." 

Ruby, Jane and Richard see that the four-foot square chamber is lined with shelves along the far wall and is filled with a number of valuables, some pottery of assorted sizes, statues of silver, gold and jewels, several paintings all of them looking old and based upon the clothing and backgrounds on the canvases appear to be from a variety of different cultures, and lastly the wooden crate with stacks of papers inside it. Ruby's eyes widen as she gazes at the valuables inside the secret spot, "Oh Nana, what will you do? About these people I mean? They are serious about getting this back. What can we do to help?" 

Nana says, "Well, it's dangerous, it could put you at risk....but would you consider taking it with you when you leave tomorrow?" James interjects "No dear, that would not right, it is too much a danger to Ruby. She wouldn't be able to defend herself like we could" Jane laughs and says, "If you think that maybe you should hear some more of Ruby's stories of what she's been doing during the last half year!" Ruby doesn't even pause before replying, "Of course I'll take it with me, don't give it a second thought. And Jane is right, I can defend myself and I have a place in Promise City that NO ONE can get to. I've been through much danger and I'm still here. But what about you, if they still think it's here..." 

Nana replies, "We can deal with that. There are.....ways to communicate information....provided it is truthful. Errors of omission, such as where the items are now, need not enter into the conversation." James says, "Exactly, I'll get my lawyers involved in the meanwhile and convince my rivals that I might be willing to consider selling and that the items have been put into safe keeping in the meanwhile. I'll then involve myself with another unrelated project during which they can watch me all they want and still discover nothing further about these documents." 

"I won't tell you exactly where it will be, then you can answer honestly you don't know. But you can trust me when I say, it will be safe. I just worry about you. I couldn't bare it if something happened to you." "What about whatever they are trying to hide? I may have some friends who would be interested in looking at what's there. Would that be helpful to you? If not I can just keep it safe. Besides," Ruby smiles, "This means eventually you'll have to come to visit me to get it!" 

James says, "Involving your friends could put them at risk, if the people after this manage to track it to you. But yes, I would be willing to let people who you trust look at this, maybe they will be able to find whatever it is that has thus far escaped my notice." "Alright," Ruby nods, "I'll see what we can find when I get home." "Do you think there anything else we can do tonight?" Nana says, "No. There doors are all secured and we have set our house alarm. We should all be safe for the night." 

"Alright, good." Ruby stares at her grandmother for a long moment before suddenly stepping forward and hugging her tightly. "It's going to be okay Nana." She steps away. "Janie, do you still want to start tonight? Showing me what you need to show me?" Jane says, "Let everybody get settled in for the night first, then we can start." "Absolutely. I just wanted to check if you still wanted to do it, you know, after all the excitement of the evening." 

Ruby heads to the side table and pulls a decanter with a dark liquid in it, guessing it's bourbon. "I think I need a drink, one of my favorites. Nana... James... Richard... would you like one too or are you going to bed now? It is getting late." She pours herself and Jane generous glasses and waits for a reply, gently swirling the contents of the bottle as she does.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-sixty-nine, “The Man Behind the Rocks”, Thursday, June 15th, 5:00 P.M. * 

Tomlinson reacts immediately to Jake's command, pulling both Kate and Nakomo with him onto the ground. Kate's legs got tangled in the mass of skirts of Kevin pulled her down. She managed to scramble to her feet and follow, as well as pull the derringer out of her bodice. "Follow my lead," he says as he then rolls around the corner of the building and into the alleyway between the east wall of Fisk's house and the west wall of Ray Singer's house. Chester gets up and scrambles behind cover. Chester follows as well, staying low, and with a confused look on his face. 

Jake notes that the four of them are now potentially out of the line of fire from the rifle. He and Minerva are still potentially in range, but it would be a considerably more difficult shot with them both lying on the ground presently much lower and smaller targets. He sees that the rifle barrel remains at the same angle it had been at before, not having shifted with the sudden movement of his group. 

Tomlinson leads the procession around the front of Ray Singer's house and onto South Street. "Follow me and look out," he says as he heads a block east and then across the street to the Arizona Territorial Offices where he and Judge Isby reside. Then he follows Tomlinson to the Territorial Offices. Jake and Minerva remain behind. 

Jake rubs his bright red cheek, "Damn you woman, make up your mind. I wish you would decide if you are interested or not!" Then in a fast whisper, "Go ahead and holler at me, but quickly stomp off east while you do so and get behind that shed. There is a rifle pointed in our direction." “What in Hades ever made you think that I would be interested in the likes of you! Senor Cook!" she bellows. "and You know very well that I belong to Nanuet!" she turns and with a swish of her skirts stomps off down the road as directed careful not to look in the direction of the rifle. 

She places her hand in her skirt pocket to draw out her gun, when she gets behind the shed she draws her weapon and scans the area for trouble. "Ah, Minerva, do not be mad at me." He flips over on his hands and knees and crawls after her. As he does so he glances back at the rifle, trying to determine what it might be aiming at, and if it was high enough to shoot over the top of the houses into town or was the shooter limited to someone in one of the houses near them. He scampers behind the shed. 

He tells her, "I saw a rifle barrel pointed in this direction and needed to act fast." He is speaking quietly and quickly. "It did not move when we scattered, it must not have been at us. I am going to sneak around and see who might be the target. Have your owl come around low behind me and I will scrawl a message and send back to you if I learn anything." As he sneaks off he adds, "I have no idea where the others went to...." 

At the Territorial Office, Chester asks, "What'd you see?" She shared a glance with Nakomo. "What happened?" she asked quietly as she could. Tomlinson replies, "Unsure, Cook indicated trouble and I reacted accordingly. We'll find out what is going on after he and the Priestess get here, that is, unless they go to her home or church instead." Chester states, "Are you saying we're going to wait for them to find us? Jake saw something out there. By the fact that he hit the dirt, he must have seen a gun. I can't let that pass." Kate says, "There's been no shots, so we know Jake and Minerva got out of the way safely. If we go blundering in we could ruin whatever Jake is trying to do. We don't want to wait long, but a moment should be alright." Chester looks skeptical. "OK. But you know I hate waiting." 

Kate wrapped the shawl around her shoulders, more uncertain of their path now. "How did Jake find you, Mr. Tomlinson? Mr. Harker told us you weren't available." He replies, “Cook ran into me at Lester's funeral parlor, I was fixing the bodies so that we won't see those guys again. I then ran into Jeff Mills on the way over to see you and he filled me in some more. We have some privacy here now, the Judge is over at Johnson's getting a bath, haircut and shave.” 

Kate states, "Then here's an important question. What are the consequences of going into Fisk's place and the headquarters? For Chester I mean? And for us as well. Legally. It needs to be done, but what can we expect afterward?" Tomlinson says, "Fisk's house would be okay as long as Deputy Martin has sufficient cause, the Liberty Party Headquarters is a different matter entirely, the Judge was clear that other party offices are off limits to the candidates of other parties. However, that's not to say he can't remain outside and cover the exits, after all, the Streets of Promise City fall within his jurisdiction." 

Kate comments, "I doubt a spell from Mother Jimenez that told us undead are sheltering there and Fisk's mind is likely touched by them, forcing him to cooperate is enough." Tomlinson says, "Better to stick with the Elmer Koontz angle, a wanted bank robber whose brother you just had a shootout with sounds valid." Kate replies, "Elmer Koontz angle? I'm afraid you've gotten beyond me. But if it will explain why we're in Hamilton Fisk's house, I'll trust you." 

Tomlinson says, "The Koontz Brothers were both part of the Deadeye Douglas's robbery of Condon's Bank. They didn't leave the area with Deadeye when the others left. Brice Koontz was one of the men who Deputy Martin shot earlier, who had been wearing a magical face. Brice was the brains of that pair and Elmer never went anywhere without him, so somewhere near here is the other bank robber with a false face." She asks, “And what leads us to Fisk and the Liberty Party Headquarters?" 

Tomlinson replies, "The Liberty Party Headquarters is where two of the four guys at the Hardware/Taxidermy shop were living. Of course, since they had altered faces Fisk can always deny knowing who they really were, but if one Koontz is living there that's where you'll find the brother." Chester says, “he Marshall told me that I can't go breaking into his house or the Liberty Party headquarters without proof." Tomlinson tells Chester, "You should stay out of the Party Headquarters, Fisk's house is a different matter if he is harboring a criminal." 

With the immediacy of the danger apparently having passed Jake cautiously makes his way further south using the storage building behind Fisk's house as cover. From there he is able to cautiously make his way beyond Fisk's outhouse and to the northwest end of the hillside with the Lucky Deuce Mine near the top. 

At this point he has covered a little over eighty feet of the distance to the shooter, but is still around one hundred feet away. He moves out until he can see the rifle barrel again and better gauges the angle to judge that it wasn't the back of Fisk's house that it is pointed at but more to the left, making the target either the door on the west side of Sam Slade's house some 130 feet from the rifle or the backdoor of the Liberty Party Headquarters some 180 feet from the rifle. 

Taking care to stay hidden and not have any metal flash in the sun, Jake takes a stub of a pencil and scrawls a short note on a scrap of paper which reads “Slade or Liberty Hdqtr.” He holds the rolled paper out tentatively towards the bird, who snatches it from his fingers. Jake snaps his hand back, "Yeah, nice bird." The small owl wings its way silently back to where ever her mistress might now be. 

While he waited he attempted to puzzle out what might be happening. He thinks “I would hate myself if the shooter was going to do some of our dirty work and I stopped him. Who would want to shoot Slade? Not a friend of mine that one, more often than not supports Fisk's agenda. Likely because the man is a bigot. He does not seem to be mixed up in the Cowboy gang, though you never know. I wonder if he keeps any dynamite at his house. Jake pulls his hat down lower to keep the sun out of his eyes. More likely someone at the Liberty Party headquarters. Jake taps his lips. Who are you Mr. Rifleman? Earp? Vaughn? Who?” 

Minerva stretches out her arm as Luna flutters gently down and lands upon it. With a soft coo, Luna drops the note into her mistress's palm. Minerva unrolls the note and reads. "Hmmm, Well this does not tell me whether it is friend or foe up there, Luna. Why don't you go and have a look. But keep your distance. I don't want him to shoot you out of the sky." 

Luna flies high, up to nearly 500 feet which while still within rifle range makes her presence less obvious to those below. She confirms to Minerva that there is a lone man well concealed behind the rocks. She cannot make out his face due to the dark cowboy hat on the man's head. Luna communicates the information to Minerva. "Well at least we know there is only one. I am going to find Jake." she says and carefully makes her way over to where Jake has scrambled off too and lets him know what Luna has seen. "I think we should find the others and figure out how to sneak up on this mysterious gun slinger from behind." 

Jake replies, "I might be able to come up behind him. I wonder though, is he acting alone?" The thought spoken out loud causes Jake to look around, imagining various places where he would hide men in an ambush. "Allow me to be quite blunt Priestess. If one of more of us approach the holder of that rifle and confront them, we will certainly prevent them shooting at their intended target. They may decided to shoot at us instead, having discovered them about to prepare someone for a six foot hole in the ground. Do we wish to risk that if they are going to shoot one of the Cowboy Gang? I know I do not." He scans the houses in and around that corner of town as well. "Our hidden shooter could be Earp, Vaughn, one of the hooded gang, who knows." 

"Unless you have a wiser plan, I suggest you hurry off and find the others. Tell them that I am coming up behind the rifle man, and that they ought to stay safe but make their way to this corner of town. This may be part of something bigger, so be mighty careful. If the shooter is after someone I do not want shot, I will do what I can to stop it. Otherwise...." Jake gives her a smirk, "otherwise I was just out here bird watching and happened to be on the hill when the shooting started." 

Jake watches Minerva make the wide arc away from the shooter and back around the cover that brought her to him. In spite of the seriousness of the situation he cannot help but admire her swaying hips under that long Spanish dress. He shakes his head, Back to work. Minerva carefully makes her way over to where Katherine, Chester and Tomlinson are now waiting. 
"There is a lone man aiming his weapon at what appears to be The Liberty headquarters. Jake is going to try and sneak up to the man from behind. I have sent Luna to follow from a distance. She will communicate to me if he is in trouble." 

Kate nodded. "I'm glad you both are well. At least whoever is behind that weapon is showing some restraint, whether he's a guard or an enemy of the people in those buildings." Tomlinson says, "Yes, but one unintended consequence of his presence is that it has delayed us. It is now around 5:00 PM, meaning around two hours until sunset, however those two buildings are in the shadow of Silverbell Hill immediately to the west of it, they'll be fully shaded an hour earlier." 

Still uncertain if the rifle holder is acting alone, Jake continues to scan the area all around him until the Priestess is out of sight. He then quickly plots the best course that keeps him out of sight of the would be shooter but gives him a view to shoot or stop them if that becomes necessary. Using the predictable and timed noises from the smelter, he moves quietly and as unobtrusively as possible. Once he has gotten as close as possible without alerting his prey, he settles in to wait and watch. On a whim he removes one magic round from his long barrel Colt and replaces it with an unusual and especially nasty magic round that he liberated from the Cowboy Gang. 

Twenty minutes pass with little visible movement from the man ahead, from which Jake can primarily make out just a dark hat and clothing. The man then shifts position, standing up to stretch. Jake is not one-hundred percent certain, but based upon the man's height, build, movement and what little Jake just now saw of the left side of the man's face it appear to be Wyatt Earp. The man returns to his crouched down position with the rifle and readjusts his aim towards the buildings. 

Jake slowly and quietly maneuvers himself closer to the man. He stays low so he does not give either one of them away. In a faint voice he begins speaking. "Here I am out looking for the elusive saffron breasted western desert rock snipe. Thought I had seen one. When they are hidden and waiting for their prey you can only find them by noticing their long beaks. Instead I find you. Strange coincidence." A short pause. "Planning to kill anyone whose death would improve my day?" 

Without turning his head or showing any indication of surprise Earp replies, "Perhaps....ever gone hunting for quail Cook?" Jake replies, "No. Is that a bird that needs to be flushed out? More importantly, am I going to regret having asked that question?" Earp answers, "Yes, it is a bird that needs flushed out. It appeared that was what you and your friends were fixing to do, which would have suited me just fine. Two of Morgan's brother's killers and the one responsible for Warren's death too are using that building as a sanctuary. I haven't been able to act because Sheriff Deputies Leslie and Nagle have been guarding them, but that shooting two hours or so ago seems to have drawn that pair away." 

Jake shrugs, though Earp cannot see it knowing Jake as he does he must imagine that is his response. "I saw a rifle barrel pointed in my general direction. It distracted me." A pause. "You will likely not believe me or possibly even care, but there is something in that building far worse than the murderers of your kin." Another pause. "I suppose I will be back about my business. Enjoy your hunt Mr. Earp." Earp replies, "Very good Mr. Cook. You and your friends don't need to worry, I never miss my intended targets." 

Which does not mean you do not kill or harm others intentionally, Jake muses to himself as he moves quietly back around the way he came. Once back on the street, he looks about for the others. He sees them conspicuously gathered together a short distance away. While still awaiting Jake’s return Kate comments, "We can't wait much longer." She'd never realized that the suddenness of these things was what kept her calm. Her stomach was churning hard enough that she was almost sick. "And once those buildings are shaded I can't go with you." 

He joins them and Kate asked when he approached. ""What's the news, Jake? Time is running short." Tomlinson also asks, "Well Mr. Cook, what was the problem?" Jake answers, "Wyatt Earp is hunting those that killed his kin. He is just waiting for an opportunity. I suggest we ignore him and continue with our business. At worst he is a distraction to those in the building. He may even prove useful, but he has his own demons and has little interest in ours." He looks expectantly from face to face. "So, have we settled on a plan yet?" Kate replies, "There was ever a plan?


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy, “Fisk’s House”, Thursday, June 15th, 5:30 P.M. *

Kate suggests, “My thoughts were to take Fisk's place first, but then we'll use up resources we'll need for the heavier populated headquarters. So I think the headquarters first. There are four, or were, downstairs. I'd say you and Mr. Tomlinson just worry about getting past them and up the stairs. Chester stays outside. Minerva, Nakomo and I can worry about keeping the men downstairs away from you until the creature is dead. Hopefully the freeing of a few minds will make them stop fighting." 

Jake looks at her for a moment or two with a blank look on his face. "Just worry about getting past four men that would kill me whether they were controlled by vampires or not? You have great confidence in me, Katherine Kale. Jake Cook is not the cavalry, that is more Chester Martin's expertise. I require subterfuge." She replies, "You asked for a plan. You didn't say anything about it being a good plan. I'm listening for a better one." 

Jake laughs. "I shall learn to be more specific in the future. Your first idea is more to my liking. We start at Fisk's. Gather round outside and hide. Listen carefully to what happens inside and rescue me if my actions go awry. With luck, I can get us by the guardian without firing a shot." Kate replies, “You want us to let you go in there alone? Is that what you're saying?" "Yes, at first. Do not be shy about my rescue though if I have miscalculated by a bit." Jake gives her a charming smile. "The gods abhor inaction." He turns and starts towards Fisk's place. 

On the way there he turns up the collar of his duster and pulls his hat down. He unbuttons the duster. He knocks on Fisk's back door. After around twenty seconds he hears somebody approaching the back door. Jake affects a scowl, quite unlike his normal facial expression and pushes the duster aside to keep his belt buckle visible. Further back, Kate shared an alarmed glance with the others, then looked for a close-by place to conceal herself where she would be able to hear and respond, wishing she had learned the invisibility spell. Chester waits outside nervously, looking side to side. If anyone catches him out here, it'll be a big blow to his election hopes. But the mission comes first 

A man who Jake doesn't recognize opens the door and says "Yeah, what ya want? Fisk ain't here now." Jake taps the belt buckle twice and gives the man a dangerous look. He looks around as if to make sure no one is listening. "Vaughn is ready to move on Cook. He says Elmer ought to do it.... it'll be his right as kin. Where is he?" The man glances from side to side and says, "I'm right here! Clifford is just an ali..ali..fake name. An don't call him Vaughn, he wants folks to think he's Madson." 

Jake pushes his way in the house. "Ya, right, I know. Here, you take the Cook disguise and I will take yours. The plan is simple. Cook is home in bed 'cause of the sleeping potion 'Madson' gave him. You walk in looking like Cook, cut his throat and walk out like nothing is wrong. I watch things here. Got it?" Jake holds out his hand. He reaches out and takes to the buckle and says, "Yeah, I can go kill Cook." He holds the buckle and says, "But I don't know how to make this magic thing work? Doesn't Vau...Madson, or that French guy, have to say some hocus pocus stuff first?" 

Jake replies, "Ya, that's right, you need the word. But first you need to give me yours. From what I heard it won't work with'n two of 'em on ya. He told me the word and you just need to repeat it after I say it." Jake keeps his hand out impatiently. "Hurry up, that potion won't last all blasted day." Elmer has a confused look on his face and says, "I don't remember them words that French guy used and I can't cast no magic. Look, tell me what to say and I'll go kill Cook. You can go up and help Mike guard Steve until it gets dark." 

Jake says, "You don't have a thing like the buckle? Shoot, those bloody wizards make me so darned mad it makes me want to," Jake fast draws his Colt, smoothly clicks the hammer and points it at the mans chest, "kill me an outlaw. If I was you, I would not do anything other than breath. Deputy Martin, you should come in here right now and collect your fugitive Elmer Koontz." 

The man in front of Jake takes on a confused facial expression and says, "Huh? What you talking about Willis? Don't you want me to go kill Cook?" His voice then fills with anger and he says, "How do I use that belt buckle Willis, tell me right now!" Chester strides to the back of the house. "Thank you Mr. Cook. I believe this provides us with enough to enter the house. Harboring a fugitive is serious business." He reaches for his manacles. "Elmer Koontz. You're under arrest. Hold out your hands." 

Koontz glances at Chester then back at Jake, finally putting the pieces together and realizing that Jake‘s appearance hadn‘t changed when he gave up the buckle. Koontz screams out "COOK! You killed my brother". He then makes a flying leap towards Jake with his hands outstretched as though he is planning to strangle the gambler. The Deputy exclaims, "And you almost killed us, Koontz." Chester tries to hit the man on the head with the manacles. 

Jake is tempted to shoot the man, and may still do so but instead he feints to one side and then shifts to the other and gives Elmer a boot towards the groin and attempts to dodge aside. Jake is knocked aside as Koontz's left hand strikes his face. Chester then clubs Koontz's head with the manacles and the man crashes to the floor, dazed but not yet unconscious. Jake states, "That is what I get for being a nice guy," Jake kicks Koontz behind the ear. Koontz's head hits the floor and he ceases to move, although they can see that he is still breathing. 

Once Koontz was down Kate ran forward to make sure both her friends were alright. Kate arrived at the back door and looked inside. "Sounds like we now have reason to search this house and the headquarters. Can we just shackle him and leave him here while we search the house?" Chester replies, "OK. Let's get him up. Let me shackle him first. It could be a trick." Jake retrieves the belt buckle and tells Kate, "Come in all. Someone named Mike is guarding someone named Steve upstairs." 

Jake keep his revolver pointed at Elmer Koontz. "Anyone else is welcome to handle the next part." Kate said with a half-smile "I think I'll need a little more help than just myself. We need Minerva, Nakomo, and Mr. Tomlinson. Chester and I are good, but not that good." Chester says, "Can you get them, Kate? I wouldn't feel right leaving you here with Koontz while Jake goes inside." Minerva and Nakomo walk up behind Chester. "Get who?" 

Kate stepped out to collect the others from the quiet corners they'd hidden themselves in and brought them to the back door of Fisk's house, wondering why the one upstairs hadn't come down to see what the fuss was about. Jake shakes his head and rolls his eyes. "Shackle Koontz quick, then hide about the room or at least away from the stairs. Get your weapons ready." Chester slaps the manacles on Koontz and drags him to the side of the house. He crouches next to the unconscious man and draws his Remington. 

Jake waits a moment for everyone to be in position and says very loudly in his best Elmer Koontz impression, "Mike, get your ass down here. Willis is here. Madson wants you and Elmer to meet him and take care of Cook. Pronto!" Jake moves away to a favorable angle to the stairs and points his pistol at them. Mnerva and Nakomo both find places to hide facing the stairs. Nakomo pulls back on his bow string and Minerva steadies her rifle. Kate actually stepped back outside the door into the fading daylight. 

A man descends the staircase who Jake recognizes as 'Mad Dog' Mike Moore, a quick-tempered Faro dealer who used to play at Porter Norris's Indian Head Saloon until the building owner shut it down in March. Moore has a revolver in his hand put it is pointed down towards the floor rather than into the room. Minerva and Nanuet remain hidden but keep their weapons aimed at Mike. 

Jake points his trusted Colt at Mike quite ready to fire if the man makes a threatening move and says in a friendly voice, "Good afternoon, Mike. If you ever want to turn another card, drop your pistol or you will be dead before you hit the ground." Moore says, "It's a Colt. It'll go off if I drop it." "I am quite aware of how sensitive a Colt is, Mike." Jake says keeping his pointed at the man's chest. "Sadly for you, I am a bit more sensitive than my Colt. You have three and a half seconds to put it gently on the ground before I have four witnesses that say your drew on me." 

Moore bends his knees slightly and moves his hand back, lowering the pistol onto the staircase two steps up. He then raises his hands up in a surrendering motion and says, "Don't shoot. I give up." Jake states, "Take three steps forward. Deputy, here is another one." This Moore was the first outlaw Kate had ever heard talk sense. Kate faced the wall to hide her hands and cast a detect magic before walking back into the room and looking at the newest prisoner. Jake checks Mad Dog for weapons before sitting him in a chair and tieing his hands together through the back of the chair with Elmer’s belt. He then moves to the center of the room where he can watch both Mad Dog and the unconscious Elmer. 

Kate walked over to the stairs and picked up Moore's weapon. "Mr. Tomlinson, if you'd care to accompany me upstairs?" She didn't wait for an answer, instead heading upstairs using her enhanced sight to look for anything unusual. Chester asks, “Who's upstairs, Mad Dog? He should come down peacefully." "Nobody's up there," is his reply. 

Chester taps his chin. "Well that's odd. Elmer here said you were guarding someone named Steve. So spill the beans. We're going to find him one way or the other. And why does he need guarding? Hmm?" Moore says, "Elmer's not right in the head, don't pay no never mind to what he says." Chester states, "Then what were you doing in here. Elmer's a fugitive from that bank robbery. Hiding someone like that is a crime. I can't imagine Fisk would risk his freedom for him." 

"You lie as well as you deal Faro," Jake says to him. He holsters his Colt and draws the slim dagger from his boot. "Unlike poor Elmer here who is famous in the Post Office, you could perhaps salvage yourself by providing some useful information. Later you could claim to have been threatened by the Cowboy Gang into participating in their schemes. Isby might buy that if the deputy backs it up." 

Jake takes a step towards him and does not disguise a thoroughly nasty smile on his face. "If that does not motivate you, I might come up with some other ideas to loosen your tongue." Moore states, "I want to see my lawyer, why don't you arrest me Deputy and get me away from this madman!" 

Wasting no more time, Minerva and Nakomo climb the stairs, careful to keep quiet as they do so. Nakomo takes a stake out of his pack and hands it to Minerva. They reach the second floor. There are two rooms, the windows and drapes drawn shut in both rooms. One is a library with two bookcases, a desk and several chairs. The other appears to be Fisk's bedroom, with a four-posted bed, an upright wardrobe cabinet, a long and low four-drawer dresser with a large mirror mounted atop it, a nightstand and a coat rack with two coats and three suits on hangers. There is nothing resembling a casket in the room. 

"Meirde" Minerva swears softly, looking around the room for hidden doors, while Nakomo rips the curtains down to draw in the remaining light of day. Minerva prays to the gods to assist her in finding the evil that she is certain present. She gets a feeling in her head and her attention is drawn towards the low and long four-drawer dresser. 

She motions to Nakomo that the Vampire is hidden in the drawer and prays to the gods to protect her from evil. She draws the stake, raises it over her head to strike and opens the drawer. Nakomo stands behind her with a bottle of holy water. The drawer does not open. Checking further, none of the four drawer will open, although there does not appear to be any visible locking mechanism in place. 

Back downstairs Chester exclaims to Moore, “Who's your lawyer? Fisk? Right now it looks like he was hiding Elmer in his house. That's against the law. Judge Isby won't like that at all." Jake shrugs, leans against the wall and cleans his finger nails with the large knife. "Yes, deputy, you stay here and protect poor Mr. Moore. He must be in good shape for Isby's rope." 

Chester says, "Come on now, Jake. He probably didn't know what was going on. Fisk just told you to guard this guy, right?" Moore says, "Fisk told me to guard his house. Looks like I haven't done a very good job of that. Fisk didn't know who he was, he thought his name was Clifford Clavin." Chester says, "So he just took him in out of the kindness of his heart? That doesn't sound like Hamilton Fisk." Moore states, "Fisk is paranoid since seven candidates got their houses or businesses blown up last Sunday morning. He didn't want his place to be next so he hired some muscle to protect it." 

Jake states, "Mighty chivalrous of you Mr. Moore, standing up for Mr. Fisk while admitting that you knew about the outlaw. You are a courageous man. Certainly a soon to be hung man, but a courageous man none the less." Moore lets off a string of profanity at Cook and says, "Well? Are you going to arrest me or let me go? Make up your mind." 

Upstairs, Minerva turns to Kate who is just making it to the top of the stairs, "Well, l know he's in there. I can feel the stench of his power. Any ideas on getting him out?" Kate recognizes the dresser, having seen it as one of the pieces that Cole Rixton had for sale a short while back when she was picking out furniture for her home and school. At that point in time the drawers did indeed open. "They must have added some kind of latch or something. Or perhaps it opens from the top or back instead." 

Kate approached it, looking for any magical means as well as physical means to open it. She also tried pulling up the top and pulling it open from the sides and back. Kate discovers that top is indeed hinged on one of the sides, so that it will open the long way. She also discovers a locking mechanism concealed on opposite side holding it shut. 

Kate states, "It opens from the top, but there's a mechanism that locks it. I don't know how to open it myself. Jake might be able to do it, or we could try to force it. Let me rephrase that, someone strong could try. Mr. Tomlinson perhaps?" Minerva moves in front of her. "There is no one here stronger than me. Certainly not Jake at any rate." She tries to force the mechanism. Kate backed away, holding the colt ready in her hands. Minerva is unable to get the mechanism to work. 

Downstairs, Jake slides his dagger back into his boot. "Yes, yes, deputy Martin, poor Mr. Moore is probably just a victim of circumstances. I am sure he was fooled into his misbehavior. I will not trouble your prisoner any more." With that Jake mounts the stairs. Chester nods as if Moore is just filling in the blanks. "Looks like it's just me and you. Did Fisk tell you who he thought was behind this? They must be bad news for him to hire you. And you still haven't told me who Steve is." 

Back upstairs, Tomlinson says, "Let me have a crack at that." He gets out some small tools and fiddles with the lock for a few minutes. "Sorry, no luck. We'll try Plan B". He stands up, steps back, and begins stating Latin phrases while making gestures with his hands. A pair of magical beams not unlike those from the Wand that Kate has used before fly out from his fingertips and arch away from his hand towards the lock, intersecting upon the locking mechanism. 

There is a "click" sounds while some smoke pours from the lock and a sulpher smell fills the room. Minerva is about to say "Well that should do it, when she is assailed by the overwhelming smell of rotten eggs. She quickly puts her hand over her nose and runs towards the doors. Nakomo drops to the floor and moves toward the window to open it. Kate coughed and covered her nose but kept her eye on the dresser. After Mr. Tomlinson's unabashed display of magic, she didn't worry so much about hiding her own abilities and openly pulled out the wand.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-one, “Hell Breaks Loose”, Thursday, June 15th, 6:00 P.M. *

As smoke seeps out from the piece of furniture Tomlinson grabs the bottle of holy water from Nakomo and splashes it onto the lock, causing the smoke to stop. He says, "I'm not sure what kind of trap that was, but it's probably better that we didn't wait for it to go off." Kate states, "Well, let's not wait any longer to put down this monster. I can't believe it hasn't wakened yet, but lets not lose the advantage." 

Jake entered the room as the smoke was clearing. "It's in the chest of drawers," she told him quietly with her hand still over her nose. "It flips open from the top. We were just about to get a look at him." As the smell assails his nose, Jake waves a hand in front his grimaced face and says, "Whoa." He then waves the air about him with his hat. "Someone has had more than their share of frijoles." 

Trying to ignore the acrid smell, he returns the hat to his head and draws his long barreled Colt. He removes the one shell he added back on the hillside and replaces it with one of Pierre’s simple enchantments. He re-holsters the weapon. Finally Jake fishes out the small vial of holy water Minerva had given him. "I am not much good at driving stakes. I will let someone else do that. Perhaps it will go well and I will not need to shoot anything." Jake shrugs and gives a half hearted smile. "I have one of those pyrotechnical rounds in this one," and gives the long barreled Colt a friendly pat. 

He looks about the room, making certain that as much light is coming in as possible. After that is done he stands near the window and says, "I suppose I am about as ready as I am going to be." Kate stayed back by the door with Moore's magical colt in one hand and the wand in the other. "Mr. Tomlinson, Nakomo? Best if one of you opens it, I think." 

Tomlinson goes to the end and braces himself to lift the entire six-and-a-half foot lid, however once he starts to slowly lift it only a six-inch part starts to go up, apparently separate from the remaining six-feet. He immediately stops and looks down the crack of the half-inch section that has started rise up. He then lowers it back down and says "It's wired and the wires were now taut. If I lifted it any higher....who knows." Kate's detect magic was still working, so she moved next to Kevin. "Lift it again, please. I need to see." 

He lifts it again the same half inch. Kate sees a pair of wires attached to the lid go tight. There appears to be a metal wall six inches in, dividing this front section of the dresser from the rest of it. She detects no magic, this situation apparently being mechanical rather than magical. Kate says, "It's not magical. How much will it take to wake the creature? A crowbar to the other end should open it easily enough." 

Tomlinson says, "Yes, that might work, but it would certainly wake the occupant. It is probably that this trap was set from the inside, so that it can only be opened when the monster wishes it to be." "We can't just wait for it to wake up, we still have to go into the party headquarters." Kate tapped her finger against her chin for a moment. "Everyone back away, I'm going to set it off." Once the others had all moved to the far end of the room where she stood, she pointed her finger at the end where the trap was and used a Mage hand spell to fling it back. 

As the lid rises the wires are pulled which triggers the spark attached to the two sticks of dynamite in the trap. That end of the furniture explodes, showering outward a large quantities of nails and other hardwood built into it. The overwhelming majority of the projectiles fly towards the end where Tomlinson had been standing just moments before but others do fly elsewhere in the room, connecting with the party with Nakomo, Jake, Minerva, Kate and Tomlinson all receiving minor wounds. 

The flying nails and hardware also rip the curtains and shatter three of the windows in the room, plus do considerable damage to Fisk's bedroom. The charred and red hot debris from the dresser is starting to smolders on his bedspread and one of the curtain which are starting to smoke but haven't burst into flame yet. Regarding the dresser itself, the wooden frame of the dresser is blasted away revealing a metal casket where most of the dresser had stood. 

The lid remains shut and Tomlinson comments "Crap, that would have awakened him, and half the town now knows we are here, including the folks next door." Jake pops a nail out of his leg before tearing down the smoldering curtain and shoving it out the broken window where he is standing. He tosses it a couple of feet from the house to avoid it starting the exterior on fire. 

Downstairs, upon further questioning Moore tells Deputy Martin "Fisk is paranoid since seven candidates got their houses or businesses blown up last Sunday morning. He didn't want his place to be next so he hired some muscle to protect it." The then hear the noises above with Chester's two prisoners showing considerable concern regarding the explosion that just transpired. 

Kate exclaims, “Who puts dynamite next to the place they're resting?” Jake replies, "Someone with a penchant for a rather loud alarm clock?" Kate states, “I'm sorry, I should have waited. Let's put this thing down before it can gather it's wits." 

While Jake is at the window he sees three armed men beginning to rush out of the back door of the Liberty Party Headquarters next door. He exclaims, "Oh. Bad news, the neighbors are restless. We will have company if a few moments from the Liberty Party gang. Chet is going to need help. Unless..." Jake glances up the hill towards Wyatt Earp. Kate says, "We can't depend on that." Kate said with her eyes fixed on the metal casket. "That thing can't still be asleep. We can't be that lucky." 

Once the fourth man emerges from the Liberty Party Headquarters Wyatt Earp does indeed start firing. His first shot fatally goes through the head of Liberty Party Town Marshall candidate Charlie Villars. His second shot hits the chest of former Indian Head Saloon manager and Town Council candidate Porter Norris. The other two men dive to the ground. 

However before he gets his third shot fired Liberty Party Town Council Candidate Bronco Madson, now at the back door of the party headquarters building, waves his hands in a flowing manner. The entire hillside where Wyatt is at then erupts in a massive fireball rivaling any explosion that Jake has ever seen before. 

"Hermes!" Jake exclaims, astonished. He leaps from the window towards the large metal casket. While he draws his long barreled Colt he says, "Tomlinson, open this thing two inches, fast!" He then turns the cylinder on his pistol back one and cocks the hammer, "I have work to do downstairs and no more time for playing around. 

Tomlinson attempts to open the casket but the lid won't budge. He exclaims, "It's locked and I don't see any locking mechanism. It must be secured from the inside." She says, "Try again after I speak." Kate was running out of magical power rapidly, but she had enough left to get the casket open. She spoke the words to complete a Knock spell, hoping it was not locked in several places. 

At the sound of a click Tomlinson tosses up the lid, revealing beneath a fanged version of Liberty Party Town Council candidate Denny Geurin, the body of real Geurin having been found by them earlier at the Cunningham Mine. The vampire sits up and makes a lunge at Tomlinson who moves back into the protective cover of the setting sunlight that is shining through the window which Jake pulled the curtain down from. Across the room the smoldering ashes on Fisk's bedspread cause the bed coverings to ignite in flame. 

Jake yells, "Damn, Tomlinson, I said two inches!" Reluctantly, Jake takes a step back and gently puts the hammer back to avoid shooting off the pyrotechnic round in the unprotected room, while keeping the pistol pointed at the vampire. He rotates the cylinder one more time, "Sorry for all the noise before you were ready to rise Steve," and then snaps off a shot at the Denny Gaurin look alike. Kate lifted the wand and fired it at the creature. Jake's shot and the wand projectile both strike the vampire but not fatally. He hisses and noticing the sunlight almost upon the casket attempts to pull the lid back down with himself inside. 

Jake exclaims, "Mierde, not again." He quickly moves and counts four cylinder clicks while yelling, "Duck!" If he still has time before the lid closes, he fires the pyrotechnic round into the chest of the creature. As the creature sank back down Kate fired off the wand again, hoping to hit it again before it was out of view. 

The creature's hand is on the inside handle of the lid pulling it shut when Kate strikes the creature's hand and it howls in pain. Her move has the effect of delaying him slightly, allowing the time for Jake Cook to get the gun barrel into the casket just as the metal lid slams shut on the barrel. The shot hits and the inside of the casket erupts into a blast which is mostly contained by the metal container. Jake's gun, however, is stuck and he is unable to pull it free as it too gets caught in the blast which has the effect of igniting the remaining rounds in the chamber 

Kate ran to the bed and threw the ends of the comforter over the burning spot, then pounded with her hands to try to put the fire out or at least slow it so she could toss the burning fabric out the window. "Ouch!" Jake pulls his hand from the Colt now stuck protruding from the casket. "Damn, that is not exactly what I had in mind. The last of my enchanted rounds from Pierre were in that." Jake immediately starts for the stairs pulling out rounds from a special leather pouch he keeps in an inside pocket of his duster. As he runs down the stairs three at a time he hollers back, "I would appreciate it you would finish up here and come save my sorry behind. I have to go help Chet and kill Vaughn, not necessarily in that order." 

Bounding into the room below he speaks quickly to Chet while he exchanges some rounds in his pistol. "Earp shot Villars and Norris before Madson-Vaughn blew up the hillside." He places a pyrotechnic round along with a round taken from the cowboy gang that prevents magic healing into the sixth and fourth chambers respectively. He is regretting having only one pistol on him, but there is no time. He walks around behind the tied Moore and says, "I am surprised the shock wave of the explosion did not know you folks unconscious." 

With that, he takes the butt of his pistol and strikes Mad Dog in a vulnerable spot behind the ear to knock him unconscious. He states, "There is no time, shall we go?" Before Jake and Chet can exit the room the back door busts open and an armed man charges in, his pistol pointed at Chester. 

Upstairs, Kate throws the burning blankets out of the window. She sees the man posing as Daniel Madson alongside another man, both carrying rifles, and charging south towards Sam Slade's house. Kate stepped back as far as she could and still see the two men. Hoping she couldn't be seen through the window she cast her last spell, a sleep spell, at the two men. Beyond Slade’s the hillside is still a churning cloud of dust and tumbling rocks. 

Madson's companion drops to the ground where he stands. Madson continues to run forward until he reaches the cover of Sam Slade's outhouse and then looks around, rifle in hand. The dust along the dynamited hillside begins to settle. Kate felt the heavy weight of Moore's colt in one hand and the lighter of the wand in the other. The sleep spell was invisible. Missiles flying from the window were not and she wasn't the kind of shot that could hit him from here. Finally she lifted the colt with the wand against it and waited, ready to fire if he moved. 

Tomlinson yells to Minerva and Nanuet, "Help me ensure that the monster is destroyed" as he slides his wooden stake in the crack held open by Jake's ruined pistol to lift the lid again. Nakomo and Minerva rush to the casket and muscle the lid open. The body inside the casket is burning and not moving. Tomlinson ignores the flames and shoves a wooden stake into the heart of the corpse. 

Downstairs, Jake's look changes darkly as his hand flies to his pistol thinking, “I do not have time for you fool, more the pity for you.” Standing behind Mad Dog already, Jake crouches slightly and fires two shots. Jake's first shot is completely on target right between the eyes. The second shot also hits the head of the falling man who is already dead. Nobody else enters the building. Jake and Chester hear rifle shots outside. 

Jake immediately moves to the side of the door frame and peeks out to see if it is safe. "I trust you will have the courtesy to say I shot him because he was about to kill you. I believe I am in some significant trouble with the law today. I am off to find Vaughn." While he is speaking Jake ejects the two spent shells, and replaces them with two fresh normal rounds. Unlike most times, he does not holster his weapon figuring he will need every fraction of second going up against a wizard. "Have a care, Chester Martin, I have a nice bottle of bourbon waiting for us if we get out of this alive and not behind bars." 

Not seeing any danger near the door, he taps his pistol barrel to his hat in salute to the still stunned lawman and dives out the door. He bounces across the distance to the nearby Liberty Party headquarters and pushes his back against the wall looking in all directions for danger. 

At this point, Madson indeed does move, but not in the direction of the building that the watching Kate is in. Rather, he pivots towards the destroyed hillside and fires two rifle bursts in that direction although from the second floor window Kate cannot see his intended target, her view possibly blocked by Sam Slade's house in between. Kate fired off the colt and the wand together, not expecting to hit with the bullet. 

Madson begins to cast a spell but before he manages to complete the incantation the missile from her wand strikes him, doing some damage, but the main impact is in his loosing of the spell. She then sees who he was firing at as Wyatt Earp charges into her field of vision now fifty feet from Madson and running towards him as fast as his feet will carry him. To say that Earp is unarmed would be an understatement, he is not only carrying no weapons of any kind but hasn't on a single stitch of clothing, his body covered only with a thin coating of dirt, dust and ash. "My gods, the man has completely lost his mind," Kate said with eyes the size of saucers and cheeks bright red. 

Out back, Madson raises his rifle once more and fires point blank at the naked madman rushing towards him. Kate watches in astonishment as the bullet travels straight at Earp and then harmlessly deflects off of his chest. She quickly turned back to the others. She states, "The guardians are cleared out of the Headquarters. I'm out of tricks, I won't be much use to you but now is the time to take out the other creature." Kate didn't look back but ran down the stairs to where Chester waited. 

Jake slows when he sees two armed men inside the Liberty Party Headquarters, one at the back door another at a back window, who both point rifles south and fire. The bodies of Porter Norris and Charlie Villars lie on the ground not far from the back door. Staying low against the wall between the two buildings and out of their field of vision Jake looks south to see who they are shooting at. 

Some sixty-five feet away he sees Madson/Vaughn cowering behind Sam Slade's six-by-ten foot storage shed situated at the base of Silverbell Hill. Slade's Hardware originally kept the store's shed behind the store on Front Street but following a dynamite explosion that damaged and destroyed several buildings last January the town had insisted that he move it further away so this structure was built, a brick windowless structure built into the hillside with a solid oak door secured by a steel padlock. Madson/Vaughn waves his hands and a trio of projectiles similar to those created by Kate's wand and Tomlinson's recent spell shoot forth from his fingertips. 

The target of the spell is the same individual that the two men inside the building are firing at....Wyatt Earp. Earp is now fifteen feet away from Madson/Vaughn and charging towards him. He is also completely naked and appears unarmed, although he is clinching his left fist tightly so may have something inside of it. A coating of dust, dirt and ash over his body gives evidence that he was at least near the earlier hillside explosion although as far as Jake can tell there isn't even a scratch on the man. 

One of the rifle shots misses, the other strikes Earp's right shoulder....and bounces off. The three magical missiles however do appear to cause injury when they strike, which temporarily slows his forward momentum towards his opponent. Vaughn/Madson begins another spell. Inside, Kate reaches the bottom of the staircase seeing that one of the prisoners is unconscious and that Chester has handcuffed the other to a large piece of furniture. Jake is no longer present. 

Kate ran over to the door and looked out, holding the wand at the ready. There had been rifle shots outside and she was already hurt. Running across that gap was likely a very bad idea. Jake quietly moves to the corner of the Liberty Party building, and slides along the wall so they cannot see him unless they exit the building or stick their heads out. 

Vaughn/Madson throws a spell and a large bright bolt of lightening flies from his fingertips piercing Earp through the chest. Earp is thrown back off of his feet and onto the ground. He lies unmoving on the ground some fifteen feet from the storage shed. Vaughn/Madson then takes the moment to reload his rifle, putting inside a pair of shells from a leather bag that had been inside of his coat pocket. Kate stepped outside the door just so she could see. Madsen was reloading his rifle from a leather bag. She edged back so she could just barely see that bag, then fired the wand at the bag and dove back inside without waiting to see the result. 

Jake sighs, knowing what he has to do and knowing how exposed his is. He is not sure if he is doing so to save Earp or not. It is just time. Carefully steadying his pistol with two hands, he gently rotates the cylinder to the fourth position. A slight holding of his breath and he does what he came outside to do. The calling card of the Colt 45, the loud unmistakable retort is heard three times in rapid succession. A magic round with the side effect that wounds inflicted by it cannot be healed magically, a normal round and then lastly a pyrotechnic round speed their way to the wizard reloading his gun to kill the infamous Wyatt Earp. 

The first bullet goes through Madson's leg and he begins to bleed but otherwise ignores it. Kate's spell then strikes, splitting the pouch and causing some of the shells to spill onto the ground while Jake's second shot then goes through Vaughn's wrist, causing him to drop the rifle. While this is going on Earp begins to move, first rolling over to his side and grabbing something on the ground with his left hand. He then begins to rise, a dark burn wound visible on his chest where the lightening bolt had struck. 

Earp begins to rise just as Jake's third bullet arrives, missing Madson but continuing on to strike the oak door of the storage shed. The pyrotechnic round explodes, blowing the door off of its hinges as the pieces of flaming door debris shower into the shed filled with cases of dynamite. Seeing that, Masson turns to run but only gets three steps with his wounded leg before he stumbles and falls. Earp is now on his feet and moves towards him as the two men inside the headquarters building fire at him again, both bullets bouncing off. Madson slaps something from his pocket over his wound which doesn't have the desired effect. A trail of smoke begins to pour out of the doorway of the shed. 

Surprised and pleased that the man in the window closest has ignored him, Jake squeezes himself to the wall and covers the last few steps to the window frame. Crouching and then coming up fast Jake pushes the rifle barrel up and away with his left hand while firing a single shot towards the man's gut with his right. He then attempts to hop back to hug the wall so he can see both the window and the doorway. Gunshots continued to ring outside but Kate ran back for the stairs and the window in Fisk’s bedroom where she could safely cover Jake's back while he was still outside. 

The gut shot man falls to the floor. The other man steps out of the doorway to fire at their assailant but before he can get of a shot the dynamite storage shed explodes. When Sam Slade's previous storage shed had blown up in January it had contained fewer than three cases of dynamite. Due to the increased mining activity in the region he now has in storage five times that amount. The explosion that erupts makes the fireball thrown five minutes earlier look insignificant by comparison.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-two, “Aphrodite’s Lesson”, Thursday, June 15th, 11:00 P.M. * 

Once everybody else has retired for the night Jane brings her upstairs to the room she is staying in. Jane gets out some candles and a book of love sonets and stories. First she states a prayer to Aphrodite. Then as Ruby watches she reads from the book, some poems in English, others in Latin and French which she translates into English for Ruby's benefit. The short stories and poems tell of endless loves, unrequainted loves and eternal loves. "Ah," Ruby sighs, "That's all so romantic Janie. Wouldn't it be nice if our stories could have happy endings too?" 

Jane says "Shhh...the stories are to set the mood, to get us both mentally receptive for the ceremony to follow. Lay back on the bed, close your eyes and listen, picture the characters in your mind, make your image of the woman yourself if you wish...I will read a few more." Ruby nods and does as instructed. She lies back on the bed, closes her eyes and stretches out, her long hair fanning out around her head. She takes a few deep breathes in and out and listens to Jane's soft silky voice as she reads. Occassionaly her mind wanders to her own love life but each time she guides her thoughts back to Jane's voice and the feelings of love that accompany her readings. 

Ruby senses a different feeling as Jane continues to read, hearing words in Latin intermixed with the English and her mind begins to wander....she falls into a state somewhere between consciousness and sleep and as the story continues sees the man and the woman in the story. But both then change, the woman becoming Ruby and the man...no specific individual, but rather a composite of every man she was ever attracted to...a feeling of lust rather than love. 

A third person then is present, who begins as Jane but them changes into the Goddess Aphrodite herself. She approaches the man and caresses his chin, letting her finger flow down to his chest. She turns to Ruby and asks, "Is he the one who you desire my child?" "No," Ruby replies in a soft voice, "No, I desire true love." She states "You have chosen wisely". The man then fades away until he is gone. 

Aphrodite says, "True love must be mutual. There is one who loves you dearly, who desires you more than you can know. The last three weeks have been difficult, this journey bringing about a re-examination of feelings and questioning of the truth of what true love is. But you must examine your own feelings my child, decide if you feel the same way. If you feel that you do then turn around.....otherwise come forward to me and we will try to explore what you truly feel." 

Even in this dream like state Ruby trembled. "I do... do love him. But I don't think he feels the same. And I need... more. More than he will give. More than he can." Tears fall down Ruby's cheeks, unsure for moments of what to do. Finally she steps towards the blond haired woman. "I... I need your help goddess. Please help me." 

Ruby then hears the sound of crying coming from behind her...a woman's voice, and realizes that it was not Jake was standing behind her but was instead Jane. Aphrodite says to Ruby, "This was hard lesson but she needed to know the truth. Now that she does she can properly train you." The goddess fades and the dream ends. Ruby is still lying on the bed and Jane is sitting at the foot of the bed, tears streaming from her eyes and down her face. 

Ruby sits up slowly, obviously confused. She glances around the room trying to get her bearings before she focuses on Jane. She scoots down towards her friend. "Janie," she says softly, laying a hand on Jane's arm, "What's wrong? What happened?" Jane says, "We can talk about it tomorrow. I need to be alone." She gets up and leaves Ruby's room shutting the door behind her. 

"Jane!" Ruby calls out after her friend but she is already half out the door. Ruby follows but by the time she gets to the hallway Jane is gone. Ruby, still confused, heads downstairs to get another drink. She wipes her own eyes, still wet from her own tears in her dream. She slumps into a chair with her bourbon and pulls her feet up underneath her as she sips at her drink and wonders what happened. 

Not much time goes by before Ruby finishes her drink and heads to bed. She opens the window as wide as it will go, being a hot summer night in New York the air was moist and heavy. Ruby lies restlessly in bed, tossing and turning. She was still confused about the evening…Her visit from Aphrodite, what happened with Jane, her feelings for Jake. She knew her time away from Promise City was coming to an end and she needed to start figuring things out, she couldn’t put it off any longer. 

Her new crisp cream nightgown felt constricting, her legs wanted to feel free, her whole body wanted to feel free. She climbs out of bed and goes to her bag. After rifling through it for a few moments she comes out with a wrinkled white men’s shirt. She puts it to her nose and inhales deeply. The scent had faded but was still there and it made her heart start to beat faster. With a small smile she drops her nightgown to the floor and puts the shirt on. She grabs one final item from her nightstand, keeping it safe in the palm of her hand. 

She heads downstairs and quietly slips out the back door. She finds a small patch of soft grass and lies down. She breathes in deeply, and runs her hands and feet through the long blades. Her eyes close as memories of her youth crowd her brain, memories of playing in the grass and getting in trouble for it. The air was heavy, humid, very unlike her new home in Arizona. Even the grass there was different. The lightning bugs lit up around her, one of her most favorite memories of all. 

She lets the good thoughts surround her for as long as she can before the confusion sets back in. Her mind races from one thought to the next, her breathing intensifies as they flood her with all the problems she faces. The old Ruby would have never let things get like this but the new Ruby, well, she wanted things to be different and the only way to make that happen was to deal with the problems, not ignore them or run from them. 

Hours go by as she stares up at the stars lost in thought. Tears come and go, come and go. She prays again for the goddess to help her, unsure of what to do, which path to follow. The stars were supposed to be hers, hers and Jakes, and they were always supposed to lead her to her destiny. They always had. Always calming, always there for her. 

But not tonight. Tonight they were there, many and bright but they felt cold and far away. “Why haven’t you called for me Jake, why haven’t you come for me like you promised?” she calls to them, her voice melancholy, but they do not answer. They only twinkle back at her as if they were laughing. More hours pass. Sleep is finally almost upon her. Her body relaxes as the hot humid night finally breaks, a calming breeze gently blowing around her. It dries her tears and washes over her like cool water. Her eyes close briefly, but something keeps her from her final sleep. She feels it; the item in her hand is lifted away from her, not pulled or dropped but taken carefully by the wind. Her eyes, open only a crack, still witness what happens. 

The playing card, the one she had held onto for so long, the one she kept always near her heart, lifted from her hand and slowly took flight on the wind. The jack of spades, her jack of spades, flitted back and forth precariously. For a moment it looked as if it would fall back to the earth but instead it slowly rose higher and higher until she could no longer see it. She doesn’t move to catch it, she doesn’t panic, she just watches it go. As she drifts to sleep Ruby imagines it makes it to the heavens, plucked from her by Aphrodite herself. 

Early the next morning Nana makes her way downstairs. She is surprised to find Ruby awake so early and dressed in what looks like a men’s shirt. Even more surprising is that she is standing in the hallway in front of the long mirror with a pair of scissors in her hand and a pile of deep red hair surrounding her feet. Nana takes a good look at Ruby’s hair, which no longer hits her rear end but her mid back, about a foot of it lying on the floor. 

Ruby grins at Nana’s reflection in the mirror. “I thought it was time for a change. I haven’t cut it since I left home. Can you help me straighten it out?” Nana says, "Let's draw you a bath and wash it again first. Then I'll teach you a few tricks with....special talents, to help fix hair quickly and easily. You should look your best when you arrive in Rochester." 

"You think so? I think so too," Ruby grins. "About looking my best that is. I always try to look my best. It wouldn't do to waste the gifts we are given, right? But I do think this trip deserves an extra special effort. I admit, I'm a little nervous and it always helps me to know I look good." 

Ruby lets Nana lead her to the bath room. The room is painted in soft blues and greens and decorated with scenes of the beach, a nearby beach that Ruby knows well. Ruby sighs, "I haven't seen the beach in forever. I think it's also time to remedy that." She helps Nana draw the bath. Nana scents the water with flower petals and then fills the tub to the top with bubbles. Without a thought Ruby slips out of the shirt and slides into the cool water. The window in the bath is open and the warm breeze blows the sheer curtains back and forth. 

Ruby leans back in the bath and lets her grandmother wash her hair. She is quiet and enjoys the touch of her grandmother's worn but soft hands. Finally she asks, "Nana, do you believe in the gods? Do you believe that they watch over us and have a plan for us? Do you think Aphrodite has blessed us with the gift of beauty and given us the powers we have?" 

She says, "I believe in a greater deity my dear, but not one of the Greek or Roman Pantheon. Long before the Roman's conquered the British Isles the local populations worshipped the Celtic Gods. Among them was Math Mathonwy also known as Mathu. He ruled over the realm of Sorcery, magics and enchantment and as far as I am concerned still does to this day. It is he who we derive our powers from." 

"Really? I don't know anything about him. I'd like to know more about him and what he's like." Ruby is quiet again as she runs some water through her fingers. "Nana, I want to tell you something. I am glad you believe in a god of some kind, it will make it easier for you to believe me." Ruby takes a deep breath in. "I don't want you to think I'm crazy but... Aphrodite speaks to me. She comes to me in my dreams. She came to me last night." Nana replies, "Well Ruby, that actually is no surprise. Your friend Jane is a Priestess of Aphrodite so I am not surprised that when you are with her the goddess may communicate to the both of you." 

Ruby replies, “It's not just when I am with her Nana. Actually, the first time I hadn't even met Jane yet. She told me I am a chosen of hers, whatever that really means. She has showed me things in my dreams, things I wanted or thought I wanted... well, we don't need to get into all that now. I'm not sure what really happened last night, I need to speak to Jane. Both Jane and Aphrodite herself want me to be trained in her ways. Again, I'm not really sure what that is but I admit I am curious to find out." 

"Couriousity is a trait that we share," Nana states. She then asks, "Shall we wake up the rest of the household up or let them sleep in? Your train isn't until around noon time." Ruby's bath is done and she climbs out of the now cool water, wrapping herself in the nearest bathrobe. "I suppose we should wake them soon. But I am enjoying our time alone together and you did say you would fix my hair..." 

Ruby dries her hair off with the thick blue towel then sits at the vanity. She holds out her hand with the scissors in it. "I admit, I am nervous about seeing George. I don't even know why, I'm not normally an anxious kind of person." Nana says, "Of course you're nervous, he is the man who you were planning to marry. It is natural to have these mixed feelings about seeing him again." 

Ruby replies, "Actually, I was never planning on marrying him. That, and boarding school, were the final straws in why I left home. You know Mother, she would have forced father to make me do it too. George was just unfortunately in the middle. At the time I never thought I would even consider getting married. Now... well, I don't know." Nana replies, "Ruby, you were still a child. Too young to make decisions at that age. You are now older and wiser so better able to decide what it important and what is not." 

"Of course, Nana. You're happy being married, right?" Ruby gazes at herself in the vanity mirror. She certainly didn't look like she did when she left home five years earlier. She runs a hand through her now considerably shorter hair and smiles. With some of the weight gone her hair curled up a bit, leaving big, bouncy, thick curls. "This has been an eventful trip so far. I don't see Rochester being any different." 

Nana says, "Yes, perhaps, but you need to be careful up in Rochester. Your parents have already left the city to summer up their at their other home." Ruby sighs, "You don't think they've given up on getting me back and making me do what they want, do you?" She sighs again and continues to stare at herself in the mirror. "I will be careful Nana. Believe me, the last thing I want to do is see them or have some sort of confrontation with them." Ruby shudders at the thought. She had been thinking lately that with Jake by her side she would eventually face them but now... Ruby shakes the thought out of her head and smiles again. "And I trust George, he will do what he can to keep me safe. Even if he isn't happy to see me." 

Nana says, "But how can you trust him? You said that he went away disappointed from your last meeting. Who knows what is going through his head now? And yes, your parents will never give up on having you back, how could they?" "Yes... he was disappointed for sure. And one of the reasons I need to see him is to talk to him about what happened. I never got the chance to make sure he was okay." 

"But Nana, we were such good friends as children... there is something special between us and there always will be. He was my best friend for a while. I didn't really tell anyone back in Promise City about it, I didn't want to tell Jake, he was already jealous about George." Ruby smiles wistfully. "I need to make sure whatever it was is still there. I guess I've always taken for granted that it would be." 

"The truth is, I don't know for sure that I can trust George. But I believe I can so I will. And maybe this time when I leave he won't be so upset, our friendship will remain in tact and he can forgive me for the poor way I handled our last meeting. George IS a good man, probably one of the best I've ever known, and he deserves it. And... I'm just excited to see him." She shrugs, "I don't know why." 

Nana replies, "You must follow your heart Ruby, plus you will have your friends Richard and Jane with you, they will look out for your safety and best interests. It is good to have friends like them." Yes," Ruby smiles, "Yes, it is VERY good to have friends like them. I didn't know Richard too well before this trip, I am glad I got to spend time with him. Besides," she laughs, "He's cute. It's never a bad thing to spend time with a handsome man who tries to protect you." Ruby is quiet for a bit as she again gazes at her reflection. 

"But it does remind me, I should go talk to Janie about what happened last night. It was odd...," Ruby's voice trails off. "Nana, do you want to do my hair now or later? I will go speak to Jane now if you'd like." Nana says, "No Darling, let her sleep, we can do your hair now. How exactly do you want it?" Ruby nods. "I just want you to straighten out the ends to make sure they are even. I think today I'll wear it mostly down with some clips holding the sides up. Long, loose and curly. What do you think?" 

Nana replies "I think that will look lovely." She works at her hair for a while and says "So what do you think of my James?" Ruby watches Nana work on her hair in the mirror. "I think he's amazing... seems everything that a companion and husband should be. Handsome, intelligent, caring, kind and protective. Adventerous." Ruby smiles, "What do YOU think of him? That's what really matters." 

Nana replies, "I think I've been blessed twice, how else can I explain having had two wonderful men in my life. When Andrew died I thought I would never find another like him...no, I misspoke. It is not that James is actually like him but I feel the same type of bond as I had with my first love." Ruby turns from the mirror and faces the older woman. She takes her hand in hers, "Nana, who is Andrew? I didn't know there was someone besides James. I'd like to hear about this first love of yours." 

Nana replies, "Well, I guess you are now old enough to know. Andrew was your real Grandfather Ruby, not Mr. Hamilton." "Umm... what? Grandpapa wasn't my grandfather? Tell me more, Nana, I want to know," Ruby says instantly. She indicates for Nana to sit next to her and looks to her expectantly. 

Nana replies, "Andrew was my first true love. He was from a fine New York family. He was born at the very turn of the century, on January 1st, 1800. As a boy he sought a path of adventure, and at the age of twelve enlisted to serve in the United States Navy as a cabin boy. He was one of thirty boys assigned to the U.S.S. Constitution, the brave ship that fought in the War of 1812, and is now anchored in Boston. 

After the war he returned home and attended Yale University where he studied Law. He was very charismatic and joined an illustrious firm in the city. He was later elected to Congress where he served two terms. It was during those years that I met him. Our courtship lasted for several years and was....very intense. Then in 1836 he went away with his best friend Davy Crockett, who had served as a Congressman in Tennassee. They headed down to Texas to defend it from attack from Mexico. Andrew died in March 6th of that year as one of the defenders of the Alamo. 

I...found that I was with child, your mother Alma. Mr. Hamilton was a family friend who had always fancied me. A hasty marriage was arranged. But I never loved him, I thought I would never find one who I felt as I did about Andrew....but then I met James." 

Ruby sighs, "I'm sorry you lost your Andrew, Nana." Ruby squeezes her grandmother's hand. "Your first love... your true love... can't be replaced. It sounds like he was very important, not just to you but to history. Things larger than us conspire against us sometimes, and just can't be overcome. I am learning this unfortunate fact of life." "Does anyone else in the family know? Does Mother or Grandfather know?" 

Nana replies, "I honestly don't know if your mother knew or not, I never told her but any number of relatives could have. I imagine that she did, just one more reason to keep you and others away from me." "Oh, I'm so sorry." Ruby scoots next to the woman and hugs her. "But it IS wonderful that you have James now. See, everything happens for a reason. You wouldn't have been with him if things didn't work out with Andrew. Besides, I never cared for grandfather anyway. They were all the same, stuffy and uncaring. Cut from the same cloth. I wish I could have known your first love. I am glad I can at least know this love." Nana answers, "Yes, you would have liked Andrew. But enough of the past, let's speak more of the future. What exactly are your plans?


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-three, “One More Vampire”, Thursday, June 15th, 6:15 P.M. * 

The dynamite shed exploding has the entire town rock with the equivalency of a major earthquake, causing glassware and ceramic pottery to fall from shelves and break throughout the community. The shed itself disintegrates into smaller pieces of brick and mortar which along with several tons of dirt and gravel from what had been the eastern end of Silverbell Hill rain down over a quarter-mile radius. Glass in nine out of every ten southbound facing windows becomes either broken or shattered due to raining debris, as do seven out of every ten westbound facing windows on the eastern two-thirds of town. 

Silverbell Hill takes on a new shape, with the mine shafts and tunnels of the Breakheart Mine taking considerable damage. The timing of the blast was fortunate, as the miners were leaving for the day as it went off, with the only serious injury coming to Shamus O'Hara who sustains a broken collarbone and arm from a falling support beam near the entrance. 

Atop the hill the Breakheart Stamping Mill and Smelter take considerable damage as well, with the building being pushed back from it's foundation due to the shifting earth below. Quick action by supervisor Boston Harker has the 'Emergency Stop's switch thrown, shutting down all machinery and preventing permanent damage to most of the machinery. Outside, the water pipes providing water to the building fall off their moorings although the cutting of power prevents the pumps from drawing more water, thus averting a flood. In the nearby Boot Hill cemetery three dozen grave stones and markers fall over. 

To the east, the shaft and corridor supports at the Lucky Deuce mine completely give way. Thankfully to three owners and workers had stopped working five minutes earlier when the fireball had struck their hill, heading up to investigate. They were at the doorway of the minehead when the explosion occurred, sustaining only minor injuries other than the outcome of death had they still been below. 

With the storage shed's wooden doorway gone the brunt of the flaming explosion had flowed eastward, obliterating the wooden outhouse and two-story home that had belonged to Sam Slade who was thankfully still working at his store two blocks to the north. 

The five closest buildings also take considerable damage. The southern wall of the wooden Liberty Party Headquarters is pummeled by debris, with the man who was standing just outside the doorway being fatally speared through the chest by a jagged board that had been part of the wooden outhouse ten feet away. Part of the southern wall of the building falls in, knocking over tables, chairs and a large stuffed bear inside and leaving part of the second floor exposed. At the corner of the building Jake Cook is stuck by rocks and brick fragments. 

Hamilton Fisk's house is made of brick and remains standing although the south door and south and east windows are all blown in. Chester, Kate, Minerva, Tomlinson and Nakomo all loose their footing and fall down. 

The building partially protects Ray Singer's wooden house east of it, although the building's tin roof is blown off. Hamilton Fisk's wooden storage shed behind it is flattened, revealing it filled with wooden furniture most of which becomes broken as well. Further east Ruby Baines brick butcher shop, house and smokehouse remain relatively undamaged. 

Elsewhere throughout the town over one-hundred people are injured by either flying debris of flying glass. For the next hour Doctor Eaton, Father Valdez and Mother Jiminez will be busy treating injuries sustained, almost all of them thankfully minor. The two more serious injuries are those sustained by Billy Glass of Wells Fargo who gets a broken leg when a horse that he was tending falls onto him and town blacksmith Henry Weller who receives burns to his leg when a forge full of hot coals falls over. 

The only other serious injuries come to the pair caught inside of the explosion. Immediately prior to the explosion the wizard named Vaughn Palmer had attempted to stand again to run but his attempts to heal the leg had failed and he only got two more steps before collapsing again. His world then came to an abrupt end as his body was ripped to shreds by the explosion, leaving no evidence of his existence behind smaller than a dime-sized bone fragment. 

The other one caught in the immediacy of the explosion is Wyatt Earp, still clutching inside his hand the enchanted artifact that prevented bodily harm to him.   However, he was still impacted by the combination of the ground beneath his feet disintegrating and a force the equivalent of a one-hundred miles-an-hour freight train striking him. 

The former Town Marshal is lifted up into the air and flung back 125 feet to the northeast, his forward momentum stopping as he strikes the bricks of the second-floor of Rudy Baines's home. The magical artifact prevents bodily harm from the impact but the suddenness of the stop has the involuntary reaction of him opening his hand and the object falling from it. Earp falls fifteen feet to the ground, striking hard and falling into unconsciousness due to the injuries sustained from the fall.

As she was thrown to the ground Kate covered her head with her hands and scrunched up her knees, trying to make as small a target as possible.  Her ears were ringing from the sound, so when she stopped hearing glass falling she lifted up her head to see the others were alright. On the floor but unharmed. She slowly pushed herself up and moved to the door to look for Jake.

Immediately before the blast Jake had turned fast in an attempt to shoot the man coming out the door before he can get his rifle aimed at him and instead is thrown to the ground by the force of the explosion. Bleeding in any number of places and bruised in twice as many he staggers to his feet.  "Mierde," he states simply. He coughs up a trace of blood, "I believe, cough, cough, that I got him." He bends and picks up his treasured Colt, blows the dirt off it and sets it in the holster. He limps to the back of Fisk's house, throws himself back on the ground, and surveys the wreckage of the Liberty Party headquarters.   

Inside the building, Chester collapses to the ground from the force of the blast. He says, "Oof," as the wind gets knocked out of him. He shakes his head to clear it, then calls out. What in blazes just happened? Is everyone OK?" The deputy crawls to his prisoners to check on them, then gets to his feet.

A crater where the dynamite shed used to be that is forty feet in diameter and twenty feet deep in the center stands an answer to Chester's question. Elsewhere throughout town hundreds of other begin asking themselves the same question and heading outside to investigate.   By the gods!, "It sounds like the gates of Hades have been blown wide open!!" Minerva shouts as she leaps to her feet and runs to the window. Her mouth drops open when she see's the smoldering crater.   "Meirde!" is all she says. Before running down the stairs past Chester and into the street in search of Jake.   

Nakomo also rushes down the stairs. "Chester, is everyone here o.k? We have to find out what happened to the other creature!"   Chester rubs his head and looks around. "Yeah. We're OK. Just a couple bumps and bruises. How are you and Minerva?"   Nakomo replies, "We're much the same." 

Kate pretended she hadn't seen Jake flop himself down close to Fisk's house and ran out to kneel next to him. "How bad are you hurt? What in Hades happened?"    Jake answers Kate “"I have been hurt worse, just not in so many places at the same time." He cracks a smile and winces. He removes his Colt and begins emptying spent shells and loading it with normal rounds from his belt. "Slade's dynamite shack exploded. Right after I shot at Madson-Vaughn Palmer a fireball exploded nearby and blew the door to the shed open." 

He shrugs and winces again. "I thought I had a little more time before it went off after I saw the door blown in. Guess I was wrong. I could have that many bricks thrown at me again today and survive. However, I am fortunate that there is only one dynamite shack in town."   With a groan he gets back to his feet. He is covered in dust and dirt, clothes torn in several places, traces of blood escaping in most of those places and a few others. Though he still has his hat. "Hard to imagine that either Palmer or Earp survived." 

He coughs and wipes his lips with a sleeve. "The whole damn town will be here shortly," Jake is saying as the others emerge from Fisk's house. "We need to move fast if we want to get at the last vampire before town folk arrive. Daylight is failing too. Nakomo, could you run and fetch my damaged pistol before we leave? It has sentimental value for me." No leaving any unnecessary evidence behind. 

"We have dealt with most, if not all, of the Cowboy gang that were standing between us and the vampire in that building. Chet should get those prisoners out of Fisk's house and off to jail somehow. The rest of us good Samaritans should move quickly and search the Liberty building for survivors from this terrible event." Jake winks. "I will live, but I am hurt and mostly out of ammo that can harm one of those creatures. I would be hesitant to use anything explosive in that building given its current state." 

He wipes some grime from his face. "I will be with you all and will keep you from ordinary trouble, but I am afraid someone else needs to put an end to Mortimer Turner."  He accepts his badly charred pistol from Nakomo, and with a look of some sadness places it in his left side holster. Looking tired and sore he forces a bright smile to his face. "This is what we came to do. Just one more to go."

"Hold up a second." Nakomo says to Jake and places his hand on him to heal some of the wounds. The Indian says, "There, that should help a little. Let's go."     Minerva rounds the corner as Nakomo is healing Jake. She nods her approval to her apprentice and the group makes their way to the Liberty head quarters. "I know you would like to take care of Turner yourself after what was done to Ruby. If you would like me to, I could heal you more and offer some protection from him."

"I would?" Jake stops and looks dumbfounded. Recovering he says, "No, I do not want any of the glory. He is not even the same Turner. I will be satisfied regardless of who gets to end his menace." Jake looks a bit sheepish. "Really." He coughs and wipes a faint trace of blood of his lips. "Besides those stakes give me splinters."  "I did not believe glory to be your motivation. It certainly isn't mine. But never mind. "she shrugs her shoulders. "I will do it myself. I am not afraid of a few splinters and will revel in the moment of his destruction." she says and walks on toward the headquarters.

Kate stayed with the others, unsure she should even be entering this building. She hurried next to Kevin Tomlinson and tried not to think about the consequences of all this chaos.  Tomlinson says, "Mr. Cook is correct, we should go in now while we can still use the excuse of searching for survivors. This building will be out of the direct sunlight in another twenty minutes or so, after which time our foe will be able to leave on his own. Deputy Martin, bring those two prisoners out and turn them over to whichever of your law associates arrives first then stay by the back door in case we need you."  Chester replies, “OK, Tomlinson. Don't you get into too much trouble without me." Chester half-drags the two men outside. 

"Revel away," Jake bows follows behind Minerva into the damaged building. On the way he scouts for another serviceable rifle or pistol one of the gang may have dropped.  “Jake, you said you're almost out of ammunition?" Kate handed him the pistol she'd picked up. "It's Moore's. It's either magical or there is magical ammunition in it."   He says, “Thanks. Out of magical rounds, I have plenty of regular rounds." He tucks it in his belt. "I will attempt to have a care with it, not knowing what I am firing for rounds."   She looked around the building. "Are there still stairs up somewhere?"   

The first floor has overturned chairs, tables and the large stuffed bear strewn about all over the floor, as well as large quantities of dirt, rubble, brick pieces, mortar pieces and splintered parts of wood that had previously been part of the south wall. The staircase up to the second floor looks to be relatively intact although the railing post at the bottom is damaged.   Jake cautiously leads them up the stairs, testing each one for soundness as he goes.  Kate started carefully up the stairs. "I can't imagine he was resting here on the first floor."

The staircase ends in the center of the east wall of the second floor with a hallway down the center to the left wall. There are four shut doors along the hallway, two on the right and two on the left. Those to the left would be along the south wall, where several of the clapboards are now missing, letting in the remaining light of the setting sun.  She states, "Let's try the southern rooms first. Maybe we'll get lucky." Kate firmed up her grip on the wand, the only defense she now had.

The first door is locked. The next one is not, and opens into a room with three double-bunk beds. There are hooks on the wall, one with a longcoat, on the floor in the corner are two more longcoats and five hats, apparently blown off the hooks by the blast. There are wooden boxes on the floor near the base of each bunk bed, each of which has minor personal belongings such as socks, dice, cards, loose change, handkerchiefs, matches and cigarettes.  A few loose clapboards on the wall to the other southern room are down and they see it is a room similar to his but with two double-bunks instead of three. That room also has no casket or any furniture large enough to conceal a body.

Kate says, "Well, we won't have to put a vampire down in full view of the entire town." Kate kept to the back of the group as they moved to the right hand doors. "We'll want to get the windows open."   Both doors on that side are locked. Tomlinson says, "It is too bad we don't have John Harbrace with us now, he has skills with lockpicking."   Jake replies, "I have none. Unless I can talk it open, or challenge it to some poker where the loser opens up, we are going to have to make some noise." Jake listens to each door in turn.

Kate says, "I'm out of tricks. It's brute force this time."   Minerva looks at Kate in puzzlement. "You can't make this open? Hmmm. It could be trapped." She turns to Nakomo, Before we waste our time kicking in the wrong door, perhaps you could ask the gods for a little assistance in determining which is the correct one."  Nakomo steps forward and focusing on the doors, he prays.   As Nakomo tried to sense the creature's presence, Kate explained, "I've exhausted my magical energies. Right now I couldn't light a candle magically without an item of some kind." Nakomo senses the door to the left (west) has a concentration of evil behind it.

Outside, Berg arrives on the scene with Jeff Mills and some of the fire brigade.  Berg asks, "What in blazes happened out here, Deputy?" He looks at the crater. "Slade's shed blew up again? And who are these men?"   Chester says, "This here's Elmer Koontz, wanted for robbing Condon's Bank last January. Mad Dog Moore was helping Elmer hide out in Fisk's house." The newspaperman Chumbley is nearby and hears Chester's summary while taking vigorous notes in his notebook.   

Marshall Berg tells Chet to keep an eye on the prisioners as he heads up Silverbell Hill to inspect the damage to the stamping mill, smelter and mine and make sure there are no serious injuries there.   Chester replies, "Yes, sir. Looks like Liberty Party headquarters didn't make out so good." 

Jeff Mills and his fire company put out the buring blankets and curtains that had been previously thrown out the windows of Fisk's house as well as small brush fires caused by the previous fireball.   A small crowd has gathered further west down by Baines Butcher Shop. Chester sees the members of Arcade's Gang over there. Marshal candidate Hank Hill notices Chet and starts to head over in his direction.   

Deputy Marshall Chester looks down at the prisoners to note where they are, then he looks up at Hank and waves. "Coming out for all the excitement, Hank?"  Hank says "Yep, I hear that Sam Slade was careless with his dynamite again. Looks like this building took quite a beating. You have things under control over here?"

Chester nods. "Something like that. He's going to have to store that stuff outside of town from now on. That's twice this year." He nudges the unconscious Koontz with his foot. "These two aren't giving me any problems. Looks like the Liberty Party is having some problems, losing their house and all.”   

Hank kneals down and looks closer at the three dead bodies near the door, recognizing one as Marshall candidate Charlie Villars and another as council candidate Porter Norris. "These guys weren't killed by the dynamite, those are gunshot wounds. Looks like Earp decided to take out the Liberty Party. I wonder if he was the one who blew up the shed to try to cover up his handiwork?"

"Hard to say. I was inside when the shed went up. If Earp did this and he's still around, the other Liberty Party guys should stay out of sight." Chester thinks to himself “Jake must have seen Earp back there. This vendetta of his has got to stop. Sooner or later he's going to kill an innocent man.”

Hank tells Chester, "Oh Earp is around, my friends have him. I'll bring him over to the jail right now."  Chester does a double-take. "They... what? Uh, yeah, bring him by. I'm going to take these two in now." Chester hauls Moore to his feet. He slaps Koontz in the face. "Let's go, you two. Time to go."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-four, “The Slayer”, Thursday, June 15th, 6:45 P.M. *

Kate asks, "Kevin, would you be able to get that door open? Maybe with the hammer you have for driving stakes?" Tomlinson glances out the window and says, "We could get Jeff Mills to kick it in, he's strong enough and is right outside with his firefighters. He already knows about these creatures." 

"I'll bring him," Kate said and went back down the stairs to look for Jeff Mills. It took her a few moments to locate him and get his attention. "Jeff, we're looking for survivors in the Headquarters, but we can't get past some of the debris, can you give us a hand?" Certainly," Jeff states. He heads inside and back up the stairs with Kate. 

When Jeff Mill enters Nakomo points to the door on the left. "That one." he instructs. Minerva impatiently fiddles with the vial of holy water in her pocket, while praying to the gods to keep them all safe. Jeff steps up and kicks the door open. The door flies inward towards the darkened room. The room is furnished with a bed and a long mirrored dresser identical to the one that was in Fisk's house. 

Kate exclaims, "Oh, not again. We can't just set off more dynamite, we might need a crowbar after all." Her eyes fell on the mirror. "We should get the windows uncovered, but that's not going to help much. Could we use that mirror to reflect light in from the hallway?" "It is going to be dark soon." Minerva says as she tears the curtains down. "We are running out of time." She looks around the room for something that can be used to pry the dresser open. "I could attempt to cast a silence spell and we could get out of the way of the dynamite if we had to." 

As Minerva pulls down the third curtain a black bat that had been curled up upside of it flies across the room and out the door into the hallway. Kate quickly points the wand at the bat and fires. Kate's missiles strike the bat but it continues onward down the corridor and towards the staircase down. Kate ran after it, firing again. The bat ducks out of Kate's field of vision as it flies down the stair below towards the main room. 

Nakomo chases it down the stairs and aims his arrow ands shoots. Minerva communicates with Luna. "Luna, Do not let the bat get out the door." While Chester is attempting to wake the two prisoners he sees Minerva's owl Luna rapidly fly into the building from the opening in the back. Chester whistles, "Where's Minerva's owl going in such a hurry?" He looks around and finds no one he can trust with guarding the prisoners. "Dang it. Tomlinson wanted me to guard the back. But I have to bring these guys in. Come on, get up." Hank Hill says, "I'll take them Deputy, I'm going over to the Jail anyway, do whatever you have to do." 

Kate continued down the stairs after the bat, ready to fire the wand as soon as she could see it again. Just in case, she pulled out Tom's pistol as well. If she couldn't see it again until she was visible to others she would try the pistol instead. Nakomo's arrow strikes the flying rodent but unlike the magical arrows given to him by Diana this is a regular arrow and glances off of the leathery wings to no effect. The bat reaches the bottom of the stairs and flies into the main room temporarily out of Kate and Nakomo's field of vision as they are both still on the staircase down. Kate continued chasing as fast as possible, with both wand and pistol in hand. 

Luna dives toward the bat and attempts to grab it in her razor sharp talons. The claws latch onto the bat and draw blood. The rodent then begins to change, transforming back into a human form, which is too much weight for Luna to hold. Luna lets go and flies to the ceiling. communicating to Minerva what is happening. Minerva stake in hand, runs for the stairs. Nakomo reaches the foot of the stairs and sees the bat transforming into a man. The owl releases him and he falls towards the floor, landing almost cat-like with his hind legs and one arm extended. 

Outside, Chester doesn't hesitate. "Thanks, Hank. That's mighty kind of you. Elmer's wanted for the Condon's Bank job." Chester gives him the keys to the manacles and rushes into Liberty party headquarters. He arrives in time to see the bat change into a man. Kate and Nakomo made it to the bottom of the stairs on each others heels. The bat was gone, in it's place was what at least looked like a man. He quickly rises to his feet, the deep scratches on his shoulders where the owl held him healing over as they watch. He is naked and short, standing perhaps five-foot-six, with a long uniquely trimmed beard. Kate arrives immediately behind Nakomo, recognizing the man as being same one from Messier's photograph. 

Kate checked to make sure no one outside their group could see her before she fired the wand again. Kate checked to make sure no one who shouldn't see was looking and raised the wand. A prayer that was more feeling than conscious thought went to Diana, a desperate plea for this to end, then she fired the wand. Chester then arrives on the scene and fires his revolver at the man. Chester's bullet connects but bounces off of the man. Kate's wand blast strikes but to minimum effect. The man gives her a toothy smile, the fangs showing, and says, "Uncle Colin was right, you are an interesting group!" 

Kate dropped the pistol and pulled out the derringer. When this vampire mess had begun she'd removed the sleep bullets in exchange for the magical ones. She yelled for Kevin even as she fired the magical bullet at the creature. Kate's shot misses. The creatures takes a step forward that is more of a glide than an actual step, him sliding across the floor towards Kate and Nakomo his arms outstretched and says, "You can do me no harm, you haven't the power. Now you are all mine." 

Minerva rushes down the stairs faces the vampire and fires her rifle with the sleep bullet in it. The bullet penetrates the skin and blood is visible. He flings his wrist backwards and she sees a large semi-solid hand appear in the air before her strikes her as it knocks her back up onto the stairs, the rifle falling to the ground. "And they send a novice priest against me! What fools you are!" Tomlinson arrives at the top of the staircase and the vampire bursts out laughing. 

Kate hopes him being closer will give her a better chance and fires again. Nakomo throws caution to the wind when the vampire knocks over Minerva and rushing toward him throws holy water in his face. The water strikes the man's face as he casually steps to the side and swings his hand down, grasping onto the back of Nakomo's belt and tossing him across the room and into Chester as though he was a rag doll. Chester grunts when Nakomo hits him and drops his pistols. He draws his magic Bowie knife as he gets up from the floor. "You OK, kid?" To the vampire, he says, "'Uncle' Colin was right. We are very interesting." 

Another missile flies from Kate's wand striking him until the semi-translucent hand jumps up and closes over the wand, yanking it from Kate's hand. Tomlinson says, "Minerva....I....I can't move, my feet feel frozen in place." Minerva holds out her holy symbol and prays feverishly to the gods to turn this evil creature. Kate dove to the side as if she were trying to hide, then ran for the fading daylight near the door, grabbing for the mirror in her pocket. 

The vampire Mortimer Turner laughs again this time at Tomlinson and says, "Did you think that you could harm me watcher! You are no slayer! I will..." His speech is then interrupted when a silver platter flies across the room from the front doorway, striking the forehead and drawing blood. The vampire pivots around in a move that would make a ballet dancer proud to see who his new opponent is. Standing before him, still attired in the suit that she wore to work, a silver candlestick clutched in her left hand, is seventeen-year-old Shannon O'Hara. In her Irish accent she exclaims, "Looking for me?" 

Kate took advantage of Shannon's arrival, trying not to think of what it meant for Meghan’s daughter. She dove behind her outside, then tried to catch the fading sunlight with her mirror and reflect it into the room unto the creature. Chester yells to Shannon, "Get out of here, girl. This isn't a game. This man is very dangerous." He charges the vampire. The sunlight strikes the creature, causing it pain and requiring it to leap across the room and out of Chester's immediate reach. 

The creature reaches to throttle Shannon but she casually steps aside and strikes it in the back of the head with the candlestick, knocking it towards the ground. She kicks up, ripping the side of her gray suit skirt with the kick connecting to his chest. The creature is propelled upward as though shot from a cannon, striking the ceiling and falling back downward. 

Shannon has already moved beneath him and swings the candlestick upward, striking it's head as a baseball player would swing at a ball as he flies backward, striking the wall near the stairs and slumping to the ground, temporarily dazed. Chester's jaw drops. Apparently they aren't the only interesting ones in town. Chester looks around for anything to use as a stake. He finds a piece of banister that'll do in a pinch. He rushes over to the stunned creature. 

Minreva sees her opening and charges in with a stake aimed at the heart. She connects with the creature's chest but misses the heart, the stake sticking inside of his chest. Shannon leaps across the room, kicking the creature into and through the south wall. It flies outside and into the final rays sunlight, bursting into flames. The flaming creature charges back into the building still aflame and lunges forward while screaming "DIE SLAYER!" 

Kate lifted the derringer and fired again as soon as the creature was close enough. Kate's shot is perfectly aimed, the magical bullet going through the creature's heart. It crumbles onto the floor and says with it's dying breathe "Colin...will...avenge...me." The flaming husk continues to burn, starting to set the floor on fire. Minerva picks her way past the smoldering vampire. Leaving the fire for someone else to put out she makes her way over to the slayer "Well done Shannon O'Hara." 

Tomlinson finds that he can move again and descends the staircase. Jeff Mills and Jake Cook follow, both of them having also found their legs frozen in place before. Tomlinson approaches Shannon and says, "We have much to talk about young lady." 

Kate stood stunned for a moment, amazed she'd managed to strike the creature. Eventually the danger of the fire sunk in and she looked around the room and ripped down another drape to smother the fire. Jeff stops her and says, "Relax Kate, my firemen are outside with the fire wagon. Why don't you all head out and we will take care of it." She nodded, noticing for the first time her hands shaking. "Thank you, Jeff." 

Kate scrambled through the room, retrieving her wand and Tom's pistol before following the others toward the door. Kevin Tomlinson was standing with Shannon, an odd look on his face. "Thank you, Shannon," she said, stopping near them. "I guess you know now there's a lot more to the world than most people think. And to us. If you ever want to talk..." She started to move on, then stopped. "And don't worry, I won't say a word to your mother." 

Chester picks up his guns from where he dropped them, then walks over to Shannon. "You fight damn well, Shannon. Guess that makes you the Slayer we've heard about." Shannon says, "I...I guess. I was just coming home to the boarding house from the bank when I suddenly felt different, and compelled to come here. I sensed that I needed silver, so borrowed the platter and candlestick. I guess I should return them before Mrs. Hooten thinks they were stolen." 

Kate adds, "After they get a good cleaning, at least. Talk with Mr. Tomlinson, Shannon, he can tell you more than any of the rest of us. As I said, if you ever want to talk you know where to find me. For the next hour I think that's going to be Mrs. Gilson's bathhouse." Chester adds, "I'm sure glad you came by. We would have been toast without your help." He smiles. "If Mrs. Hooten gives you any grief, I'll tell her I asked you to. You should go with Mr. Tomlinson, he'll fill you in on what just happened. I have to get back to the office." 

Then Jake falls behind and lets the others go down the stairs. He quickly disappears back upstairs. He searches the open rooms rather rapidly, being careful not to disturb the large dresser in what appeared to be Turner's room. He is looking for anything unusual, interesting or valuable. Not spending more than a couple of minutes in each room, he then comes quietly and non-chalantly down the stairs and blends into the crowd and disappears out the door. 

Kate said a few words to the others, not wanting to just run off. After a minute she began a long, slow walk back to her house for some clean clothes before heading to Laurie Gilson's, hoping she would be open. Gilson's is indeed open and Laurie is happy to see Kate. In the process of greeting her Laurie Gilson makes it a point to wave around her shiny new engagement ring from Judge Lacey. 

Kate kissed Laurie's cheek and hugged her. "He's an excellent man, I'm sure you'll be very happy. It's good to see you so happy now." She let go and stepped back. "I'm sorry, I'm all dirty." Not to mention bloody. "I could really use that bath." Oblivious to any blood on Kate Laurie leads her to a room where Jules Heurta has just drawn a bath. Thank you. When I'm clean and rested you'll have to tell me about when Mr. Lacey gave you that," Kate said with a tired smile. 

Laurie sailed out of the room leaving Kate blissfully alone. She pulled off the dark, elaborate dress carefully, trying not to peel off skin along with it. Despite the lure of the steaming water, she took a moment to examine the cuts and just forming bruises on her arms and neck. The corset and layers of skirts had protected the rest of her body. With her body exposed her pregnancy was obvious, probably because she had been so small to begin with. She sighed and carefully stepped into the tub, lowering herself gingerly into the water. She washed her hair, then let it hang outside the tub while she got the rest of the days grime off her skin. The shaking of her hands and the days stress slowly melted into the water and she soon found herself nodding off in the warm water. 

Chester makes his way over to the Marshall's Office. Hank Hill is there along with his friends Josiah and Morgana Arcadiam, Sureshot Sam and the half-orc Louie. Deputy Rodriguez is also present and has locked Moore and Koontz into the same cell with Ike Clanton, with Wyatt Earp in the other cell. Earp is conscious now, a blanket draped around his otherwise naked body, with visible bruises and scratches on his face, arm and shoulder. 

Marshall Berg arrives shortly thereafter. Hank Hill lowers his voice and whispers to Berg and Martin "Glad you're here. We thought we'd stick around until you two got here since Clanton told us that Rodriguez and Earp were close friends. We had the others put in with Clanton, figured it wouldn't be safe to put any of 'em in with Earp." Chester says to Hank and the others, "Thanks. Earp has been a slippery one." 

Chester opens the cell and puts Koontz and Moore in the cell with Clanton. "There you go, nice and comfy. I don't expect you want to share a cell with Wyatt here. Koontz is wanted for robbery and assault. Moore is here for hiding Elmer in Hamilton Fisk's house." Berg thanks Arcade's Gang for their help and the five depart. He tells Chet "With four of them in here, and with who knows for friends, we should keep two of us on duty at all times, probably one inside and the the other out of the porch with the door locked in between." "I agree. I'm going to check them for sorceress items." Chester frisks the prisoners for potions, belt buckles and the like. 

Jake walks over to Pierre’s gun shop. He waits until there is no one else in the shop and passes his badly damaged Colt across. He asks, "Can she be saved?" Pierre examines it thoroughly and says "Oui, it can be saved, but I haven't the skill. The man in Mexico who helped Jeff with that hand canon could do the work. I might know of one or two others with the skill. It would probably be less expensive though to just purchase a new one." 

Jake shrugs. "I expected as much. Pity. Please remove the grips, I will keep them for sentimental value. Can I purchase a box of your special Colt 45 ammunition? It has been a busy week and I seem to have used my previous purchase all up." Jake grins, "You may be glad to hear the number of Cowboy gang members and their associates are now far fewer, thanks in part to your fine workmanship." Pierre says, "You can, but they are expensive. I charge $ 100 for each, but you can get a box of a dozen for an even $ 1,000." 

Jake raises an eyebrow at the price, "Glad I get the good customer discount." He sighs and says, "Here is $400, I do not carry that much on me. I will get the rest at the bank tomorrow if that is acceptable." After he finishes with Pierre he goes to his house and gathers up his poker clothes and heads over to Gilson’s for a bath.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-five, “Clean Again”, Thursday, June 15th, 7:30 P.M. * 

Weary in both bone and spirit, Minerva leads Nakomo to the church so that they may dutifully show the gods their gratitude. As she lowers her eyes in prayer they pass over her torn and blood splattered gown rousting the resentment that is buried beneath her fatigue "Another gown ruined", she sighs fingering the tear in her skirt. "It seems as though I have been covered in blood and grime since I arrived in this town. Is it blood that you seek of me? Am I to walk the earth as an avenging angel until some monster sends me to my grave? And what of Nakomo? Is it your will that he confront and destroy every horror that walks the earth also? He is but a child, has he not suffered enough? It is not what I desire, this life of fear and bloodshed. I would have a normal life, filled with the innocent laughter of children and the love of a good man. And what of Nakomo? Does he not deserve better?” She lowers her forehead to her hands and silently weeps. 

Minerva sits for a while until she has cried herself out. When she finishes she notices that her gown is no longer ripped but looks as it did when it was brand new. Her body is also free of grime and blood, as clean as they would be following a long bath. Minerva runs her hands down the front of her skirt and looks up at the statue of Minerva. A crooked grin blooms on her face "Nice trick, ... but I do not believe that this means you are letting me off of the hook. Ah well, I suppose it will do no good to lament my lot in life." 

She sighs resignedly and bows to the statue. "Your Will be done Mother. Come Nakomo. It would appear that I no longer require a bath and I could use something warm in my belly." Nakomo, mouth agape stares at her and sputters, "Miss Minerva, your clothes...What happened?" 
"The gods have told me to quit my whining," she chuckles and walks out the door of the church, leaving Nakomo to wonder if the events of the day have overcome her sensibilities. 

Minerva is stopped at the doorway of her house by Josiah Young, the typesetter for the Promise City Mirror. He says, "Priestess, could I trouble you to go over to my house. My wife Angela has gone into labor and Doctor Eaton is still busy dealing with injuries from the explosion." Minerva replies, "Go to your house? She has gone into labor?" Umm, I do not know anything about birthing babies, senor, I am a priestess. Perhaps we should locate Senora Eaton. I am told she knows of such matters." 

He replies, "She is? Oh, okay, she's probably at their house with the children. I will go get her. Thanks!" He hurries off. She watches him hurry off before breathing a sigh of relief ""Thank the gods for Senora Eaton, My Life is complicated enough without adding the title of midwife to my list of offered services." She looks up at the sign before her gate "The Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia, weddings; funerals; demon slayings; midwifery; spiritual leader. No I could not possibly fit it all on the sign." 

Minerva then notices that Deputy Sheriffs Nagle and Leslie are now both over at Fisk's house and the Liberty Party Headquarters looking around with Hamilton Fisk. "What in Hades are they up to now? She looks down at her clean skirt and then up at the heavens. "I choose a hot meal and warm tequila. Oh, all right I will ask what they are about" she says to the sky " but that is all I am going to do." 
She strides over to Nagle and Leslie. "Is all well here, Gentlemen?" Dave Nagle says, "Yes Priestess, just collecting evidence for Wyatt Earp's trial." Fisk says with an icy tone in his voice, "Yes, things are quite under control here Priestess, why don't you run off to some place where you are actually welcome." Minerva ignores Fisk. "Perhaps you should be sure that Senor Fisk is not involved before you include him in the searching for evidence. Have you found any evidence?" Buckskin Frank Leslie exclaims, "Lady, these are his buildings. He is within his rights to be present while we search. As for what we've found, that's none of your damned business." 

Her eyes darken dangerously as she warns, "Si Senor Leslie, what happens in this town is my damned business. It is also my business to warn you that you will burn in Hades for such disrespectful behavior towards a servant of Olympus. And you, Senor Fisk" she says, poking him in the chest, "You cannot hide your evil actions from the eyes of the gods the way you disguise them here. They know what is in your heart and will not be deceived." 

Turning to the lead Sheriff she states, "Senor Nagle, If I were you I would be careful about letting these two in here while you search. They are a couple of scallywags and could compromise your case. Judge Isby would not be pleased. If you do find evidence connecting Senor Earp to this mess you will never be sure if it was planted by one of these two." She turns her back and huffs away. Deputy Sheriff Leslie yells out to Minerva "We don't need any more evidence against Earp, we already have more than enough for Isby to sentence him to hang ten times over!" Minerva does not respond to Leslie' tirade but straightens her back and quickens her pace instead. "Sounds like he's a bit riled up. Good. I suppose that something to warm my belly will have to wait." 

Before she could fall asleep completely in the bathtub at Gilson‘s, Kate roused herself and regretfully left the bath. She was probably already late for dinner, so she left her hair to hang loose after dressing in the simple lavender dress she'd brought from home. From Gilson's Kate headed for the El Parador. She considered stopping by the furniture store to make sure Cole Rixton was well, but since she was exhausted and without any magical defense she thought better of it. 

She went inside the El Parador and looked for Conrad. She is there a very short while when Mary Wong enters the building with Angelica Young's young son Mark in tow. She has a stack of newspapers in her hands and says "Promise City Mirror Five Cent". Kate dug out a nickel. "I'll take one of those, Mary. Did Angela's baby come? I've wondered, but my last few days have been bursting at the seams and I haven't been able to inquire." 

Mary replies, "She's having her baby now, the explosion got her excited and her water broke. This paper was almost finished when everything went crazy so the Arcadian’s said to get it distributed now and then put out a special edition later tonight " "Thank goodness she was nearly ready to deliver anyway. I'll say a prayer for a safe and easy delivery." She looked down at the little boy and felt a genuine smile. He smiled shyly back as Mary continued to sell the papers, then led him back out into the street. 

The front page of the paper reads: 
*Promise City Mirror – Thursday June 15, 1882 
Josiah & Morgana Arcadiam Proprietors – Hezekiah B. Chumbley Editor – Vol. 1, Issue 34 

Koontz Brothers Return to Town *

The story reads: 
_Elmer and Brice Koontz, who had joined the Douglas Gang for the robbery of Condon’s Bank last January, made the mistake of returning to Promise City. Using magical disguises to concealed their faces the Koontz brothers had found employment at Daniel Madson’s Hardware and Taxidermy under the assumed names of Clifford Clavin and Norman Peterson. Madson’s was established in Promise City after their original shop burned to the ground in last month’s Tombstone fire. Daniel Madson’s brother Ansel ‘Bronco’ Madson is a rancher at the Thayer Ranch and is currently a candidate for Town Council with the Liberty Party. 

This was discovered when Deputy Marshal Chester Martin, the Unity Party’s candidate for Town Marshal, was investigating a shooting incident that took place at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon on Wednesday night. The incident occurred when an unknown and apparently intoxicated man refused to have his gun checked upon arrival and fired it into the room, shattering the mirror behind the bar. The man then fled. Martin’s investigation led him to Madson’s Hardware where Brice Koontz was working. 

When confronted Brice Koontz and his coworkers drew on the Deputy and the two Lucky Lady employees who had accompanied him. Shots were exchanged, resulting in Koontz’s death as well as Madson employees Wesley Fuller and Billy Clanton. Fuller and Clanton were both former Tombstone residents rumored to have been part of the cattle rustling Cowboy Gang. Ike Clanton, Billy’s brother, surrendered and was arrested at the store. Both Clanton brothers had been reported killed by former marshal Wyatt Earp and both were wearing magical disguises to conceal their true identities. 

Martin’s investigation, presumably from information supplied by Clanton, next led him to Elmer Koontz. The man was arrested at the home of the Liberty Party’s Mayoral candidate Hamilton Fisk. Faro dealer ‘Mad Dog’ Mike Moore was arrested along with Koontz and admitted to having known the Koontz brothers true identities but stated that Fisk was unaware of that. Attorney Fisk confirms that he did not know that and has now refused to serve as the attorney for Clanton, Koontz and Moore. He states that he had hired those men to help protect his home against the hooded riders who on Sunday had attacked the Freedom Party Headquarters as well as homes and businesses of Freedom, Liberty and Unity Party members. 

Speculation is that the Koontz brothers were in town to steal the $ 50,000 in prize money from the upcoming poker tournament to be held this Saturday and Sunday at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. Their associate apparently shattered the Lucky Lady’s mirror on Wednesday to provide the Koontz brothers as hardware store employees access to the saloon to replace it, at which time magical devices would have been planted to help facilitate a robbery and escape. 

But thanks Deputy Martin’s thorough detective work and quick action their scheme has now been thwarted. Tournament organizer Cornelius Van Horne has assured this reporter that several Priests will be hired to inspect the saloon, as well as scrutinize the tournament participants and the spectators, to ensure that no magic is present so that honesty and the safety of those present will be upheld. _

The remainder of the paper is mostly advertisements, mostly political, although there is also a full-page advertisement for the upcoming play. One interior story talks about the hooded riders return to Vidkin Gerhardsohn's mine and the miners being ready for them and counter attacking. It says that there was one casualty among the hooded riders, a man from Galeyville identified as John Daphnis. 

Kate was certain Conrad would already have been here, but if she could be late, so could he. She sat down and read the paper, relieved to see such a logical reason for their actions put down. And to see it was made clear the Mr. Fisk did not know. Whether he had or not, it was better for the Unity Party tonight if he didn't. Dorita came over and Kate dutifully ordered her food. "Have you seen Mr. Rixton this afternoon?" 

Dorita says, "He still working at his store. He work too much lately, but not feel much like being around people these days. Him being blamed for Mr. Avery's murder hit him hard. It too bad those hooded riders escape before truth find out. Priest say Mr. Rixton innocent but some people still not believe that." Kate replies, "I know, he's far too nice a man to be hiding away." She hesitated. "I was going to stop and talk to him but I didn't want to be wandering alone with everything going on today. If you'll lend me Grant I'll step over. I'm to meet Conrad and he isn't here yet, so I have a few minutes." Dorita replies, "Conrad still in last play rehearsal over at Town Hall. They were interrupted by big boom, so running long. I bring them all food to eat half-hour ago. I go get Grant for you." 

Kate states, "I think we were all interrupted by the big boom. Thank you, Dorita." Miss Marcus wouldn't know yet that Wyatt had been captured. For Conrad's sake, she hoped his arrest wouldn't upset her so much that she was unable to go on with the play. Grant arrived and they stepped over to Rixton's Furniture. Kate knocked soundly on the door and waited. They wait a short while until Rixton answers the door, a fresh shirt and tie now on. "Hello Grant, Kate, what can I do for you?" he asks. 

Kate replies, "I wanted to check on you. I came by earlier and the door was locked, and after the way the ground shook... I wanted to make sure you were alright. We haven't seen you for a while." He replies, "I've been very busy, making beds mostly, first for Count Von Zeppelin's workers, then the Lucky Lady, and then for Mr. Fisk's party headquarters. I really should think about hiring another worker to help me, I certainly have enough business these days to support it." 

"Some of my older students might be glad to find an apprenticeship in a useful occupation," Kate offered. "Why don't you come over to dinner? Dorita would be happy to see you, and you need to eat if you're working that much." "Why thank you, that sounds like a wonderful idea," Rixton states. "Good." Kate stepped back so Mr. Rixton could close and lock his door and they started over to the El Parador. "Seems we've had quite a bit of excitement today. I hope the shaking didn't damage anything you were working on." Cole replies, "No, it stirred up a lot of sawdust in the shop but thankfully I wasn't doing any painting or staining today." 

Grant nodded and went back to his work as she and Cole sat down at a table. "I already ordered my own dinner, but I'm sure Dorita will be by in a minute. She still thinks I'm too thin and I've gotten positively round eating her food." Kate hesitated for a moment. "May I show you something?" She pulled back her still damp hair to reveal the pale, fading scars of her bite from Greeley. "I saw you in your workshop today, through the window. What I really wanted to be sure of, is that you felt yourself again." 

Cole looks at Kate's neck and says, "My Katherine, what happened to you? Did a dog bite you?" Kate let her hair drop. "No, a different sort of animal, several months ago. When I saw you earlier I thought I'd seen a similar wound on your neck. It must have been a trick of the light. I apologize for my forwardness.” He replies, "Earlier? We didn't meet earlier, and I have no animal wounds on my neck or anywhere else." She answers, "I explained, remember? I was coming around the back of the El Parador and saw you through the window of your workshop. But that's no matter, my eyes deceived me. Perhaps as a reminder not to peek in windows." 

She then says, “Will you attend the debate tonight? I've been shirking I'm afraid and missed most of the others." "Certainly", he replies, "I would be honored to accompany you." Kate smiled. "Thank you. I'm a little hesitant to go about alone tonight and I thought you might be interested. With everything that happened today I have to wonder if Mr. Fisk will attend or not. Either way it should be very interesting." Cole and Kate continue their meal at the El Parador. 

Before the meal is over Emery Shaw drops by to inform her that Judge Isby has postponed the Mayoral debate until Sunday night instead. "Oh," she said, disappointed. "Well, I suppose it's for the best. There was too much chaos today to give all of you a fair hearing. You and Emily are both all right after today’s excitement?" 

Shaw says, "We're fine, a some broken windows in our house but that's about it. The reason that Judge Isby postponed it is that he doesn't have time, he has a 7:00 AM trial tomorrow to prepare for. He has six men in jail right now awaiting trial including three wanted men, Elmer Koontz, Bob Skull and Wyatt Earp, plus three accomplices arrested with them and charged with harboring fugitives, namely Ike Clanton, Mike Moore and Evan Adair." 

Kate replies, "I knew about the Koontz brothers, but Skull and Adair? What were they arrested for? This is wonderful news." Shaw answers, "Three for being fugitives the other three for harboring them. I imagine that the lawmen and Judge will be scrambling to put their cases together, the jails are all full!" She replies, "Of course. Forgive me, my mind seems to have gone to sleep. It's been a long, trying day. It's ending, however, is quite satisfying. What will you do with your free evening, Emery?" 

Shaw replies, "Probably take my family out to dinner. My three children came into town for the debate and I know that Emily will enjoy spending some time with them. It's nice to do things as a family." She says, "Yes. You must miss being on your ranch with them, but at least you're close enough to see each other whenever you like," Kate said, clearly thinking of her own family. "I should stop by the Lady myself, and then I should probably go home and spend some time with Mrs. Fly. I've hardly been there since she came to stay with us; I'm afraid I've been abominably rude." 

Shaw says, "You haven't got a rude bone in your body Katherine, you are just rather busy. I'm certain that Mrs. Fly understands that." Kate answers, "I hope so. When we have the leisure, I'll fill you in on what I've been up to. Some of them are things our Mayor should be aware of. Right now, you should get to that dinner with your family. I haven't gotten the impression the Emily's greatest virtue is patience." 

Shaw laughed and made his farewells. Kate and Cole Rixton finished their dinner, talking mostly about the people they knew from the El Parador and the upcoming election. Kate's eyes kept going to the door, hoping Conrad would arrive before she would have to give up and go to the Lady. Conrad stops in shortly thereafter. When Conrad arrived Mr. Rixton thanked her for dinner and went over to the bar to catch up with Pedro. Kate motioned for Conrad to take a seat and quickly made their conversation private. 

Back over at Gilson’s, Jake takes his time getting undressed. Removing his clothing caused more aches than simply walking. It took an extra minute to get in the tub. His cuts and bruises complained at first but gradually became grateful for the respite. After his bath, it took quite a while to wrap bandages. He wished there was someone else he could have do this for him, but for now he was forced to do it himself. 

After leaving Gilson's he leaves his dirty and torn clothing at home and arrives at the Lucky Lady looking his usual sharp dressed self. He moved cautiously to avoid any pains or spasms that might show on his face. Jake smiled easily and walked to the bar. "Hello Harry. I could use a whiskey right now." Harry says, "Sure thing, celebrating the good news are you!" It has been a long trying day, and Jake has no energy to play along and pretend he is in the know and milk this from Harry. "Good News?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-six, “Good News”, Thursday, June 15th, 8:00 P.M. *

“Good News?“ Jake asks. Harry slides him the newspaper and says, "Yeah, Chester got a pair of those guys who shot the two of you up last January in that bank robbery. One's in jail, the other is at Lester's Funeral Parlor. The paper says a couple of guys from here helped Chet out. Jeff says they were him and that new security guy who you hired, Boston Harker's cousin Jonathan. Jeff said that Harker got hurt but the Doc is patching him up and he should be fine to work the tournament. According to the paper the tournament money is what they came to town for." 

Harry smiles and says, "But there's more, it just hasn't made the paper yet. Chumbley says they'll be a special edition out in a few hours to cover it, that enterprising halfling hit me up for ads for both the Liquor business and Lucky Lady to go in it. I said yes since he let me in on the stories, he should sell hundreds of papers. And the story is not just about Sam Slade's place blowing up. It seems that Wyatt Earp decided to shoot up the Liberty Party Headquarters, killing all of their candidates except Fisk, who wasn't home at the time. The irony is that Fisk wasn't there because he was visiting a client in jail, and now it's Earp who is rotting in jail." 

"Really?" Jake pretends to eagerly read the paper. Good, let others have the fame. A small grin sneaks its way to his face. "This is worth celebrating. I had not heard all the news, thanks Harry. You are getting to be rather good being an insider. A singularly fine and useful skill to hone." He raises his glass to Harry. 

He muses silently while sitting and chatting with Harry. How are you feeling about all this Mr. Cook? The more Cowboy gang members dead, the better. Who would cry over blood suckers being vanquished? Did you enjoy shooting the smarter Koontz brother? Was the revenge sweet? 
No. There was no pleasure there. I did not have a vendetta against the Koontzs. Really? I do not believe you. If I had, then the stupid one would be dead too. No, Bryce was shooting his gun and was going to kill either the Priestess or the Deputy. I could not allow that. Neither of them caused Dead Eye to shoot me. I caused that trying to get at Pinto. That is all water under the bridge now. I do not give a rats tail that they tried to rob Condon's bank. It is just good that they are not a risk to the tournament. 

What about Earp. Why did you save him? Did I save him? Perhaps I did. It was my opportunity to kill that wizard and I took it. I still do not know how Earp survived that explosion. He should have been blown to a thousand pieces. Are you going to help him avoid a rope? There is just too much evidence against him. Whether Isby wants to or not, he will hang him. Yes, that seems likely. However my thoughts about that matter are still unclear. There is something of a camaraderie between us. Yet, he would have sacrificed me willingly and easily if he had need. 
What will you do? A fine question. One that does not have an answer yet. I will bide my time. 
The questioning voice inside him goes silent. Jake is grateful he can enjoy the whiskey in peace. 

At the El Parador, Conrad walks over to Kate and whispers "Is it true that Earp is in jail? Josie called off the rehearsal when she heard that rumor." She says, "It's true. Earp took advantage of some chaos that happened during the arrest of the second Koontz brother to take out some of the Liberty Party members. The dynamite shed went up in the crossfire. I'm not sure how he was hurt or found, but he was. I wondered how Miss Marcus would take it. You have an understudy for her, I hope?" 

He gives a reluctant smile and says, "Actually she was the understudy, Miss West was supposed to play Juliet. In fact, there's only one other woman in town who knows the part....." Kate replies, "You must have realized Ruby wasn't going to come back in time to rehearse the part and act it when she wasn't back early this week. My dear, I don't even know if I can act at all, or know where to stand, what to do..." She took a few deep breaths. "I would try. For you. Wyatt will be tried tomorrow and I don't think the verdict will give her much comfort." 

He replies, "Ah, but she is a professional. The show must go on....yes, I know, I'm kidding myself. If he gets hung, and quite frankly I don't see any other outcome, then she will be in no shape to perform." Kate nodded. "I don't see any other outcome either. He's guilty. He's been a danger to the Cowboy Gang and innocents alike. But... I know how the desire for revenge can eat at your soul." She tangled her hand in her hair. "His capture could be considered my fault. I gave him the opportunity. I didn't mean to, but my impatience set everything off." 

Conrad replies, "Katherine, you're not responsible for the actions of that madman. He was determined to kill those men and would have whether it was now or later." She took one of his large hands in her two small ones. "I know. But I can't help going over it all again and finding fault with myself. The good news is, amongst that all we destroyed the last two vampires left in this town." Kate went on and described what had happened , leaving out the identity of the new slayer, saying only they'd gotten some help near the end. "I know you'll think I shouldn't have been there, and you're not wrong. But it had to be done and there were things only I could do." 

He hesitates to answer for a moment. "Well it is at least over now," he states. She nodded and held his hand tighter. "It's alright to disagree with me, you know. It was stupid, and..." The tears she had been too exhausted to cry at the bathhouse broke through and her shoulders shook. "I'm sorry," she managed to whisper and dug for her handkerchief. Conrad says, "Well, we can discuss it later my Juliet. I must get going over to the Long Branch. My relationship with Mrs. Higgins is strained enough as it is, I should not be late, especially since my father and his friends plan to stop by for a few hands of poker with me." 

"I'll walk with you if you don't mind, since it's on my way to the Lady." She wiped her eyes and got hold of herself. "I apologize, I'm just exhausted. I could use a week of absolute quiet." She stood up, took his arm, and walked with him over to the Long Branch. "Give your father my greetings and my thanks for coming to the school tomorrow," she said before giving him a quick kiss. 

He hugs Kate and gives her a longer kiss in return. He says, "My father's traveling companions may want to talk to the students as well. One is a New York City politician and another is a coal baron from Philadelphia." She states, I'll take every opportunity to show the students what's beyond Promise City. They'd be very welcome." She took a moment to enjoy the embrace before pulling back. "Just send word if you need me tomorrow. I could have a very busy day." 

He comments, “I should know Josie's status by late morning since the trial is earlier than that. Too early for me to actually want to attend," he replies. She answers, "Hmm, I wish I could sleep in too," she said.  "You'd best get to work.  I'll see you tomorrow.  Tonight I guess I'll be brushing up on my Shakespeare." With that he walks away saying "Parting is such sweet sorrow." Kate shook her head with a smile and walked over to the Lady.   

Inside the Lucky Lady, Burton Lumley stops by and joins Jake at the bar, ordering a glass of scotch from Harry. "Well Jake, I guess I owe you an apology, you were right about Adair. I've resigned from his Freedom Party and am back to running for Town Council as an independent." Jake replies, “Apology accepted. I am pleased you learned before it cost you too dearly, that would have been a pity. What did he do that changed your mind?" 

Lumley says, "He got himself arrested. I was just over at the County Jail talking to him. He was with Bob Skull, who was invisible and walking around alongside Adair through town. Neither one of them was apparently bright enough to figure that with the town covered in fresh layer of dust and rubble that an invisible person would still be kicking up dust and getting a thin layer over their feet and legs. The Deputy Sheriffs saw the dusty feet walking and arrested them both." 

Lumley drinks half of his glass of scotch and continues, "Adair claims he didn't know Skull was there but I've played poker long enough to tell when somebody is lying. No way I'm going to support folks who murdered Derek Avery." "Sounds like it is getting mighty crowded over at the Jail." Jake comments between sips of whiskey. "Still a shame about Avery. Ironic that they went after the wrong guy too. Not that I condone going after the folks who might have blown up his saloon that way." 

Jake shrugs, "I expect that Adair will manage to get out of jail regardless. I feel a bit better with Skull being behind bars. I believe I am on the Palace folk's short list of people to ruin, so having Skull wandering about was a concern." Jake thinks for a minute. "Do you have any idea what Adair has on McCoy's wife that keeps old Prosper in line?" 

Lumley finishes his glass and orders another. "No, can't say that I do. But I do know that she hates Adair with a passion." He starts the second scotch and says, "You're probably right about him getting out, especially if they have no hard evidence that he knew Skull was there. But that won't happen until tomorrow at the soonest. Isby will have to hold a trial with all of the jail cells now full. Can't have that at the start of the poker tournament can we, they might be needed for cheaters!" 

Jake chuckles at Lumley's jest. "As a fine upstanding citizen of Promise City I would be willing to contribute to expanding our jail capacity for both purposes." His mouth loses his smile for a moment and adds, "You well know I cannot stomach cheaters in my saloon. Sadly, I expect we will have at least a couple with the temerity to engage is such base activity at the tournament. We shall have to be vigilant." Jake clicks Lumley's glass and the smile returns. "I do look forward to this tournament. I expect to enjoy myself greatly." 

Lumley replies, “And attended by some of the most famous gamblers. The Wells Fargo Stage just arrived and off of it came Commodore Duvall, Willy Spinner, Brett Maverick, Twitchy Brooklyn and John Wesley Hardin. Word is that Ben Thompson also just rode into town." Jake comments, 
"If my memory serves me, Ben Thompson is a little too fond of drawing that pistol of his and has been getting ornery as time passes. I wonder if he has any money on his head. I do not want our tourney interrupted by bounty hunters." 

Harry says, "You remember correctly, he has over a dozen killings to his name but always manages to get off by waiting for the other guy to shoot first so he can claim self defense. No fear of Bounty Hunters though, he now wears a badge himself! Austin Texas actually elected that no-good-nick as their Marshal! That may keep him in line, although I hear he rode in with his brother Billy, who is even more of a loose canon than Ben." 

Jake taps his pursed lips a couple of times. "I do not know Brooklyn and Spinner, but I have heard of Maverick. I did not care for the Commodore last time I watched him play on the river. Ah, well, their money is green. I thought Hardin was a wanted outlaw?" Lumley states, "Convicted prisoner actually, but he was recently pardoned after serving only four years of a twenty-five year sentence. Ben Thompson has the reputation of an angel compared to Hardin. He once shot a man just for snoring too loudly." 

Jake replies, "Spectacular. We are certainly blessed with a wide range of participants." Several ideas come to Jake but he chooses to keep them to himself. Jake stays and socializes with Harry and Lumley until the owner of the Gay Lady takes his leave. Afterwards Jake locates Maria and has her make him some dinner. He stays at the Lucky Lady relaxing until game time. 

The first two of Jake’s players to arrive at the Lucky Lady are Al Brower and Helen Barker. Stanley Barker is in tow and goes to the piano to play until all of the players are present. Helen ignores Jake, giving her husband her undivided attention. Al heads up to the bar and orders a whiskey from bartender Michael George. Next to arrive for the game is Zach Morand. Jake asks, "Good evening Zach, you in for the winner take all game tonight?" 

Zach Morand says, "Indeed I am. My brother Forest is playing in the tournament. The entry fee is too rich for my blood, but I can spare the $ 500 for tonight. I'm glad that Helen thought of this." Town blacksmith Henry Weller is the next to arrive for the game. Jake realizes that it is highly unlikely that the reckless gambler will win, but does recall a few times when Henry has had hot nights at his table. 

Jake says "Hmmm, simple math tells me that means six players. Weller, Barker, Brower, Morand only makes four. Who are the other two?" Henry Weller replies, "Cassidy and Shaw I believe. We may have to wait a while longer, Neil is still on duty with Chester over at the Jail. They'll both be along once Berg and Rodriguez relieve them." 

Inside was a larger crowd than Kate expected on a Thursday, with Stanley Barker at the piano.  Only Jake was there out of everyone who'd been in the mess earlier.  Apparently they'd all gone their separate ways.  She sat down at an empty table and listened to Stanley's music, trying not to think about tomorrow. 

Priestess Minerva strides over to the jail in search of Berg or Chester. She sees Chester on the porch of the Marshal's Office, the door shut behind him. Minerva strides purposefully toward Chester. "Hola, Deputy Martin. I hope you did not get too banged up this after noon. I Thank the gods and you that we came out of it reasonably unscathed. Did you know that Nagle is over at Fisk's place with Fisk and Leslie searching for evidence? " 

Chester says, "Hey there Priestess. I got a few aches and pains. Not too bad. I didn't know the Deputy Sheriff was over there. I'd like to go there myself, but with all the people we have in the hoosegow, I can't leave." Minerva raises an eyebrow at Chester "Are you not a bit concerned that they may be up to no good?" 

Chester looks around and says, "Of course I am. But like I said, I'm needed here. We know these guys broke the law, so a bird in the hand and all that. Have you tried to stick your nose in?" Minerva huffs, "I did and they made it clear that I wasn't welcome there. So I decided to tell you." She shrugs her shoulders  "I have done my duty. I am off to the Lady in search of something to warm my belly. Usta Luego, Deputy Martin. May the gods keep the wolves from your door, for a time at least." 

She shrugs her shoulders  "I have done my duty. I am off to the Lady in search of something to warm my belly. Usta Luego, Deputy Martin. May the gods keep the wolves from your door, for a time at least." She chuckles and hurries to the Lady before something else can keep her from a hot meal and a warm drink. As she departs Chester says "I'll see you around, Priestess. Thanks for the warning." 

Deputy Neil Cassidy comes by to relieve Mitchell Berg so that he can go get some supper.  He reminds Berg that he has a prior engagement that evening at the Lucky Lady.  Mitch says, "Yeah, I remember, you and Helen both needed the night off.    Eddie and I will come back in a few hours so that you guys and Chet can go relax for a bit, but I'll be needing all of you back here by 6:00 AM tomorrow as we'll all be needed for the trial given the number of prisoners." 

Chester says, "Got it Mitch. Having all of them in here makes me nervous. I keep expecting a jailbreak." Berg nods, "So do I Chet. We'll just have to be extra vigilant, then." Chester adds, "By the way, I heard that the deputy sheriffs were over at Fisk's place and Liberty party headquarters looking for evidence with Fisk." Berg replies, "Let them, it's his house.  We already have enough evidence for Isby to hang most of this bunch." Chester answers, “OK. That's fine by me. I'll see you later. We'll hold down the fort." 

Berg leaves and Chester settles down on the porch. The day passes uneventfully. Berg and Eduardo come back to relieve Neil, Helen, and Chester. Chester says, "Things have been quiet here. We'll see you in the morning." He stops by Clarisse's place to visit. She rushes up to him and hugs him closely. She says, "I was so worried about you when I heard the explosion. Were you hurt?" Chester replies, "Not too bad. Earp was knocked around from what I hear. How have you been, dear?" She answers, "Pretty good. The sewing circle and singing at the Lucky Lady have kept me busy."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-seven, “A Friendly Game of Poker”, Thursday, June 15th, 8:00 P.M.*

At the Shaw house, Emily had swept up all the broken glass from when the dynamite shed exploded. Not too many windows broke in their new house, but enough that there was a good breeze coming in that she found rather nice. She put on the new, lavender dress Uncle Emery had bought her, feeling like a grown-up. At fifteen, she almost was truth be told. She just didn't always like that truth. But Uncle Emery didn't seem in any hurry for her to be a grown-up and she was going to take advantage of that. She brushed her hair and tied it back, then ran down the stairs to find out where they would be eating tonight.

Emery Shaw leads his niece over to the Silver Dollar Restaurant where they have a reservation. They arrive and are seated. They are soon joined by Humphrey, Ellen and Patricia Shaw. Emery asks "How was your trip into town? I'm sorry that you came all this way for a debate that was cancelled." Humphrey says, "That's okay, a nice meal with our father and favorite cousin is always a good thing. We can come back again to hear you debate on Sunday." Ellen says, "Actually, if it alright with you Father I would like to stay in town for the weekend. Would you have room at your house for me?" Patricia interjects "Hey! That's not fair! I was going to ask about staying over in town." Ellen says, "Well I asked first."

Emily choked back a laugh. They were exactly like she and Eliza were back home. "There's lots of room in the house, although we're down a few windows. It would be awful nice to have another girl around." Emery laughs and says, "Yes, there is room for both of you. In fact, I will sleep on the couch downstairs and the two of you can have my bed." Patricia says, "Oh no father, that wouldn't be fair to you. Keep your room, I'll take the couch, Ellen can share with Emily." Ellen says, "Oh no dear Tricia, I insist that you take the bed, the couch will suit me just fine."

Emily looked back and forth between her cousins. How was it that Uncle couldn't see these girls both had some reason to stay in town beside his company? She would far prefer Ellen share with her, she liked her better than Tricia. But she'd also rather Ellen got to do whatever she was trying to. "I'm used to sharing a bed, and mine here is so big you could have fit all five of us kids in it. I don't mind sharing, Tricia." Emery Shaw says, "Then it's settled."

Haywood Smith brings them the menus. Tonight's choices are a roast leg of lamb with potatoes and green beans, a marinated beef steak with brown rice and butternut squash, and the house special of homemade beef stew served in a bread bowl. Emily ordered the lamb dinner, still not used to eating like this. "We're reading Shakespeare in school since there is a play tomorrow," she said when Humphrey asked her about it. "It's not so hard to understand when you say it instead of just reading it to yourself. Were you going to go to the play, Uncle? Emery smiles and says, "Yes, and it appears that I will be taking three young ladies with me."

Emily grinned at her cousins. "Tomorrow night? I've never been to a play, thank you, Uncle!" She ate a few bites of the good, hot dinner. "Mrs. Kale left school again today, and just after that all sorts of interesting things happened in town. Are you sure she just has ranch business?"

At the Lucky Lady, Al Brower comes over and says "Thanks for doing this Jake, we all appreciate it. Van Horne said that Promise City residents will be charged $ 175 less to enter the tournament since there are no transportation or lodging costs for us. Since we're each tossing in $ 500 tonight I guess that the $ 175 will be your fee for the evening. Probably not what you're used to earning for a high-stakes game so thanks for doing this.” Jake replies, "My pleasure Al. I am glad one of you will make it to the tournament. I expect it will be memorable."

Kate managed to catch hold of Ginnie as the girl flew around the room, bussing the tables and collecting tips. She had Maria bring out dinner and watched to make sure Ginnie ate plenty of it before letting her go back to her self-appointed job. As Jake's players continued to arrive Stanley Barker left he piano. Kate was already yawning, and much as she'd have liked to see the results of Jake's game, she knew she wasn't going to make it much longer. With a reminder to Ginnie to come home early and not walk alone, Kate went home. She let herself in the kitchen door and peeked in the parlor to see if Janet was there.

Janet Fly is in the sitting room with her spinning wheel feeding in the wool roving and getting a spool of wool yarn as the output. While she is working on that she is simultaneously reading the Promise City Mirror which is laid out on the floor beside the wheel. She sees Kate enter and says "Hello Katherine, what an exciting day in Promise City".

Kate notices that the paper on the floor is the 2nd edition for the day, with the headline "Wyatt Earp Captured after Murdering Liberty Party Candidates". Further down the page are two other headlines "Bob Skull Arrested" and "Sam Slade Does it Again!" Kate comments “"I haven't seen this edition yet, I saw the earlier. Sam Slade does it again? That seems a little unfair. He did build a brick shed and move it to the edge of town. I'm not sure what more the poor man could do." Kate sat down on the floor next to the paper so she could read as well.

She looks at Janet and says, "I hope you've been comfortable. I'm sorry I haven't been here to make sure of it myself.” Janet replies, "Oh, don't be silly Kate. I more-or-less invited myself to stay here, I hardly expected you to put your life on hold to wait on me. I'm just glad for some time away from Roger. I...I'm almost certain that I believe him, that he didn't do anything at that brothel except play the piano, but there is still a smidge of doubt about that."

"Brothel? I was under the impression it was a saloon?" Kate shook her head. "That's no matter. One thing I've learned working at the Lucky Lady; most people just come in because they want a place to socialize and pass a few hours. And I know the allure of a piano," she smiled. "Your husband is a friendly, sociable man. I can very easily believe he only sought a piano play and people to talk to. I cannot imagine he sought more. But you are in a position to know him far beyond mine."

Kate continued to chat with Janet for a while, then pulled out her copy of Shakespeare's works and made sure she really did remember the lines. Her memory seemed to be good, and she hoped she wouldn't have to use it. It wasn't long before she began to doze off in the chair, so she excused herself and went to bed.

When they are all ready, Jake starts up the game for them. As he falls into the pattern of the game, his various discomforts are temporarily forgotten. "Now, have you all come to agreement on the rules of this winner take all game?" Neil Cassidy soon arrives. They are then joined by the final player, who rather than Emery Shaw turns out to instead be his daughter Ellen. Cassidy says, "It would make sense to mirror whatever rules you will be using this weekend for the actual tournament, since the idea is that the best of us will be the one playing in that game." Jake nods and begins to deal. "Luck to all." He explains the rules as he deals.

The game runs for two straight hours until Henry Weller is broke, at which point Jake calls a break. Jake commiserates with Weller for a few minutes before heading back to refresh his drink. He avoids speaking with any of the others alone, not wishing anyone to wonder if he is giving advise. He tarries about at the table, ready when the others are. "If you are going to be ready for the tournament, you need to be ready for a marathon poker session." Helen glances at Zack and says, "The way tonight has been going we may have one now."

Helen Barker is having a particularly good night to this point and has a commanding lead. Zack Morand is also doing well, the only other player still ahead of where he started. Ellen Shaw is just a little below where she started, but her main advantage is the other players and dealer being unfamiliar with her so that advantage is declining as the game goes on. Both Al Brower and Neil Cassidy are doing rather poorly to this point, with Al down to his last $ 150 and Neil down to his last $ 100.

They resume play and continue until Ellen Shaw is eliminated an hour later. Everybody else at the table has one a hand or two in the meanwhile and Neil, Helen and Zack are all about where they at the last break. The big winner for this past hour was Al Brower, who is now almost to where Zack was. Jake proposes another break but Helen suggests they continue, as breaks in the tournament will be at the two-to-three hour marks rather than one. They actually play for another ninety minutes at which point Neil is eliminated. Helen now more of a lead over Zack Morand but he is still holding his own. Al Brower is now a very distant third but still in the game.

Jake uses the break to visit the outhouse and get another drink. It could well be a long night, and he needed some rest to be in top shape. He moved about to avoid his muscles from stiffening up. I doubt many other of the tournament players where blown up the day before it began. He pushes that thought away and returns to the table.

Jake's game goes another forty-five minutes until Al Brower becomes broke. The showdown between Helen and Zack goes another two hours until the very determined Helen Barker becomes the winner. Zack Morand congratulates her and says that she earned it. It is late so Stanley only plays one song before the happy couple depart. A tired and sore Silver Jake Cook calls it a night.

Chester arrives at the office before 6:00 AM. Stifling a yawn, he meets with Berg and the other deputies. "Are we ready to take these guys to the see the judge?" Berg says, "Yep. We'll take them over in a group to speed up the trials. Also it'll make them easier to guard."

Kate woke ridiculously early in the morning. Despite rolling over and pulling the covers tighter, sleep would not return, so she got up and dressed, then carefully plaited her hair and pinned it up. She knew she should go down to the school this morning, but there was also the trial going on, and somehow she had to see for herself what happened to Wyatt Earp. She left a quick note for Meghan and Mollie and went over to the Town Hall.

When Kate arrives at the Territorial Office Building every seat is already taken, although Cole Rixton and Judge Lacey both offter to give up their seats to her. None of the prisoners are present yet. Kevin Tomlinson calls the Court to order and Judge Isby enters, attired in his dark robes. Judge Isby cautions all present to refrain from interruptions or they could be held in contempt of court.

The first two prisoners are brought in, Bob Skull and Evan Adair, accompanied by the two Sheriff's Deputies. Attorney Hamilton Fisk is walking beside Adair. Isby states, "Mr. Skull, we had you before me not that long ago. You are charged with the murder of Mr. Derek Avery, how do you plead?" He speaks for himself and says, "Not guilty, Rixton framed me."

Judge Isby says, "At that time we recessed the court to wait for the High Priest to arrive before holding the trial. At that point the evidence of Mr. Avery's death clearly pointed to you. You decided to use that time to mount an escape, a clear indication of your guilt, as an innocent man would have had no reason to flee. Your attorney implied that Mr. Rixton might have been responsible for killing Mr. Avery rather than you. We had the Priest confirm Mr. Rixton was not at all responsible. Based upon the overwhelming evidence against you I find you guilty of murder and sentence you to hang before sunset today."

Kate blinked. "Well, that was... fast," she said under her breath. "But well deserved." She looked up at Cole Rixton and nodded her satisfaction. The Judge states "Deputy Sheriff Leslie, since Mr. Skull has already demonstrated an ability to escape from the Town Jail I will impose upon you to continue to hold him in your jail instead. Please return him there." Leslie departs with Skull.

Judge Isby states, "Mr. Adair, you are charged with aiding and abetting a fugitive from justice, namely Mr. Skull. How do you plead?" Hamilton Fisk stands and says, "My client pleads Not Guilty Your Honor." Fisk then goes into a long and well rehearsed speech about how Mr. Adair was completely unaware that Mr. Skull had returned to town and had no contact with him. The Judge asks both Marshall Berg and Deputy Sheriff Nagle if there is any solid evidence to prove that Adair had indeed helped Skull. Unfortunately they have none.

Judge Isby says, "I therefore must take you at your word Mr. Adair, however under the circumstances, I feel obligated to still pass sentence. Mr. Adiar, you are hereby given a suspended sentenced of one month in prison for associating with a known criminal. If you are caught in the company of any known criminals during the next month you will be incarcerated." He pounds the gavel. Adair asks Fisk about appealing. Fisk replies, "Don't be stupid, you were given no prison time. That could get reversed upon appeal." Adair leaves.

Fisk remains, moving to the back of the room and standing near the corner alongside Prosper Deacon McCoy. Kate sighed softly. Adair seemed to slip in and out of trouble with equal ease. At least he would have to watch his step for the next month.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-eight, “Friday Morning Trial”, Friday, June 16th, 8:00 A.M. * 

Berg heads out and returns with Chester.  They have their three prisoners shackled together, namely 'Mad Dog' Mike Moore, Ike Clanton and Elmer Koontz.    The Judge orders Moore to be unshackled and to come take the witness stand.   

Judge Isby says, "Mr. Moore, this is your lucky day.   Unlike your two associates, who have serious charges against them, the charges against you are less severe.   You are charged with harboring a fugitive and participation with the use of wizard magics.   Combined, I could sentence you to five years in prison.   Instead, I plan to sentence you to only five months in exchange for your cooperation.   I will ask you a number of questions and you will answer them.  If you do not answer them to my satisfaction you will receive the maximum sentence.   Do you understand what I have just said?"   Moore replies, "Y...yes Sir." 

Chester looks at Moore to see what he'll say about Koontz and Fisk. Kate relived the day before her mind, trying to remember if she had exhibited any talents in front of Moore.  She couldn't remember doing so, so still sat up straighter to listen to his testimony. Isby says, "Mr. Moore, both Koontz brothers and both Clanton brothers were wearing false faces and living under assumed names.   Tell me what you know about that." 

Moore says, "Earp was after the Clantons.  They got Vaughn Palmer, who had been in town before as Stephen Murdock, to change them.   Ike Clanton posed as Daniel Madson and Billy Clanton posed as Morris Noah.  The Koontz brothers were also wanted and pretended to be Norman Peterson and Clifford Clavin." Isby then says, "Three of those were fictitious but what became of the real Dan Madson?  He lived in Tombstone."     

Moore says, "He and his brother Bronco died last year in Mexico with Old Man Clanton so their identities were available.   Johnny Ringo had his friends impersonating them since, and after he died then Palmer took over with that identity."   Isby asks, "And the Bronco Madson running for Town Council?  Who was he?"   "That was Palmer," Moore replies. Isby says, "Were there any other false identities associated with Palmer?"   

Moore hesitates while staring at Fisk and then says, "Yes, Town Council Candidate Denny Guarin.  The real Guarin died last week, a miner named Stephen Wicks was using that identity." Chester whistles, drawing a sharp glance from the judge. Chester stops and looks down at the ground for a moment. This conspiracy ranges wide. Kate nodded.  Messier had told them about Wicks wearing Guerin's face.  She wondered how they were going to tell this whole story without mentioning the creatures. 

Isby says, "So, two of these wanted men were Liberty Party candidates.  What about Porter Norris or Hamilton Fisk?  They were part of the party too, how were they involved?" Moore replies, "I don't know.   You'll have to ask them yourself."  Isby says, "That will be hard to do with Mr. Norris, he's dead.    What is your...speculation...about Mr. Fisk's involvement."    Fisk yells out "Objection!  You can't ask for speculation!  His answer has no merit."   

The Judge pounds the gavel and says, "I assure you Mr. Fisk, you will be given an opportunity to speak this morning.  But if you speak up again out of turn I will have you jailed for contempt."    He turns back to Moore and says, "Please answer my question."   Moore says, "They wanted Fisk for his money, they used to be bankrolled by the Clantons but that ended when Phinny Clanton got tossed in prison.   So they needed him to bankroll Vaughn's operation.  Magic stuff don't come cheap and Fisk is rich.  I don't think Fisk knew what was really going on, they did all of the secret stuff at Madson's store and the Ordway Mine, not at either of Fisk's places." 

Chester shook his head slightly. Fisk is one slippery devil. He managed to keep himself at arm's length. Unfortunately this was also what Kate expected.  Fisk would sink fairly low, but dealing was monsters didn't seem his style.  He would want to be in charge, and with vampires you don't get the option to be in charge. 

Isby says, "Alright Mr. Moore.  You mentioned the Ordway Mine.  What can you tell me about the deaths of Jasper Ordway, Nicholas Thayer and Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter?"     He replies, "Only what I overheard afterwards, a lot of which was just guessing, so some of this may not be altogether true.   Palmer and his second in command, Dooley Wilson, were using that as their base.    Hunter somehow got wise to them and so they tricked him to come out there, figuring a remote spot would be the best place to kill him.   

But Earp showed up and ruined their plans.  Earp shot Ordway.  Then Vaughn shot at Earp and being a crack shot hit him once or twice, just wounds apparently, as Earp then rode off on Ordway's horse.  Earp had a partner too, that was who shot Thayer, I'm not sure who it was."   Isby asks, "And what became of Mr. Wilson?"   Berg speaks up and says, "He's dead.  According to what I heard he got too clever and tried to trap Deputies Martin and Rodriguez in the mine.  I believe he died in a cave-in that he himself caused." 

Kate had not been there herself when Dooley Wilson died, but she knew that he didn't die in a cave-in.  Mr. Berg had jumped in to answer that question pretty quickly.  Of course, she would not have trusted Moore to know what to keep to himself either. The Judge says, "Thank you Mr. Moore.  It is probably not safe to return you to the same jail cell as Mr. Koontz and Mr. Clanton.   Deputy Sheriff Nagle, will you please bring Mr. Moore over to your jail instead?"   The man agrees to do so, handcuffing Mike Moore and bring him out. 

Isby calls for Ike Clanton to take the stand.   He says, "Mr. Clanton, you are wanted in Tombstone.  In fact, I believe the only reason you haven't been formally charged is because people thought that you were dead.  You will be extradited to stand trial for those charges as well but I am charging you with the use of wizard magics.  How do you plead?"   He says, "Not Guilty."   Isby says, "Very well.   Deputy Martin, I believe that you know otherwise.  Please come forward and testify as to what transpired at Madson's Hardware Store yesterday afternoon." 

Chester takes the stand. "Well, your honor. Me and a few friends of mine went to Madson's hardware store because I heard that Brice Koontz was hiding out there. Clanton and him were in some sort of sorcerer’s disguise. When confronted him, Koontz tried to shoot me. During the fight, Clanton caused a few stuffed animals to come to life. They attacked us, but we got the upper hand on them." The Judge says, “Thank you Deputy."   He turns to Clanton and says, "Magical disguises and magical enchantments of animals?"     

Clanton says, "That was Vaughn's doings, I'm no wizard."    Tomlinson speaks up and says, "Vaughn Palmer wasn't there, I believe that you stated the command word to activate the magic Mr. Clanton."   Clanton begins to speak with Judge Isby pounds the gavel and says, "I have heard enough.  I will not tolerate the use of wizard magic under my jurisdiction.  I sentence you to three years in the Territorial Prison added to whatever sentence my Tombstone counterpart assigns to you." 

Clanton is removed from the bench and replaced by the man whose face still resembles the man who went by the name of Clifford Clavin.    Father Thomas Valdez is called in and the Judge asks, "Can you call on your gods to strip the magic from this man?"   Valdez states, "I can."  Isby says "Then proceed." Valdez waves his hand and states an incantation as the seated man's appearance transforms back into the form of Elmer Koontz.   Several people in the audience react to witnessing this change.   

Judge Isby calls the court back to order and says,  "Elmer Koontz, I had previously found both Pinto Joe Weams and Pamela Yeats to hang for their participation in January's robbery of Condon's Bank.   As a participant in the same robbery I grant that sentence to you as well, the execution to take place today.   If it is any consolation to you, you have managed to live for three days longer than your associate Weams and I trust that a similar fate also awaits Mongo Bailey, Sally Fox and Pamela Yeats, who are now in the Colorado State Prison.” 

Inside her, Kate spared a prayer for Pamela Yeats.  Whatever she had done, Katherine had seen the woman's pain at the death of her husband.  And even though they had committed the crimes and deserved the punishments, the sentences to hanging made her skin crawl.  Perhaps it was the idea of the spectacle that would surround them. 

Marshall Berg and Deputy Martin depart with the prisoners Koontz and Clanton.    Chester’s eye dart up to the roof of Rixton's Furniture, where Neil Cassidy is positioned with a rifle to monitor the route between the Jail and Territorial Office in case associates of theirs attempt anything.  They arrive back at the office where Helen Barker is guarding on the porch with Earp's attorney Elihu Upton patiently waiting.   Helen unlocks the door to the office and they head inside, Eduardo indicating that Earp has been cooperative.   

The two prisoners are secured in their cell before Wyatt Earp is removed.   He is handcuffed to Berg with Martin told to walk a short distance back with his weapon ready. Chester says, "OK, Marshall. I'll be extra careful. There's a whole bunch of people in town who'd like to take a shot at Mr. Earp here." Chester checks his shotgun to make sure both barrels are loaded. "I'm ready when you are." Berg says, "Let's get going then. We don't want to keep the judge waiting." 

Marshall Berg and Deputies Martin and Rodriguez enter the courtroom with Attorney Elihu Upton Wyatt Earp.  Earp is attired in a new suit.  Wyatt Earp is handcuffed to the Marshall and is escorted to the witness chair where Berg unfastens the handcuff on his wrist and reattaches it to the chair.   Frank Leslie also arrives.  Tomlinson announces that Deputy Sheriff Leslie will serve as the prosecutor of this case. 

Judge Isby says, “I have modified the initial list of charges that had been submitted to me by the Deputy Sheriffs based upon new evidence presented this morning in the testimony of Mr.  Michael Moore.”  He turns to the defendant and says, “Mr. Earp, you are charged with the murders of Gordon Bryson, Claude Buckley, Dennis Garvin, Porter Norris,  Jasper Ordway, Vaughn Palmer, Charlie Villars and Stephen Wicks.  How do you plead?”   

Frank Leslie stands and says, “Judge Isby, I object.  I appreciate that Moore’s testimony indicated that Garvin and Madson were actually Wicks and Palmer.  However, Moore’s testimony that Earp was not be responsible for the deaths of Nick Thayer and Colin Hunter was based upon hearsay and rumors.   I request that those two names remain in the charges as well.”   Isby says, “Granted, although the burden-of-proof still rests upon you Sheriff Leslie.  Including those two might weaken your case if what Moore said proves to be correct, as it would also cast doubt on your other accusations.” 

Frank Leslie says, “Sir, it is not just those two.  You also omitted the names of another twenty-six individuals killed by Earp’s vigilante gang within the Arizona Territory during the prior three months.”   Judge Isby says, “I did indeed.  And charges will not be filed in any those cases unless you can present me with evidence that those individuals were killed specifically by Wyatt Earp 
rather than at the hands his brother Warren Earp or Warren’s friends Sherman McMasters, Turkey Creek Johnson, Charlie Smith and Texas Jack Vernillin.   Mr. Leslie, aren’t ten murder victims enough for you to prove your case?  Do you really need three-dozen?”   “I guess ten will have to do.  I only need to prove one for a hanging,” is Leslie’s reply. 

Kate sat up straighter.  She had forgotten that along with being a hanging judge, Isby was also a stickler for the regulations.  Was it actually possible Wyatt Earp could escape this without a noose going around his neck? 

The Judge repeats his earlier question regarding a plea.   Elihu Upton stands again and says, “We are not prepared to enter a plea at this time.  I hereby formally request to withdraw as Mr. Earp’s legal council.   My area of expertise is primarily financial and contract law rather than criminal law so he would be better served by another attorney with more experience in criminal matters.  Given the notoriety of this case I doubt you will have trouble finding lawyers volunteering to serve.” 

Judge Isby states, “Mr. Upton, just two weeks ago you defended Marshal Berg and Deputy Marshal Barker in a criminal matter and did a fine job.  You have passed the bar examination for criminal law and have earned a reputation for honesty and good citizenship which also enhance your defense.   I for one have no desire to see this case turned into a national media circus in the hands of some opportunist lawyer more concerned with self-promotion than the actual facts of the case.   

So Mr. Earp will be tried as expediently as possible which means that you will be his attorney as the town’s two other lawyers, Berg and Fisk, both have conflicts of interest while you do not.   Any new lawyer would also request a continuance to have more time to spend with the client.  Given the potential national attention that you referenced I do not feel that a delay would be in Mr. Earp’s best interest in regards to receiving a fair trial.” 

Upton replies, “Judge Isby, if I am required to serve then I too am asking now for a continuance of at least the week-end.  I have barely had time to work with my client and when I did meet with him Mr. Koontz and Mr. Moore were both within earshot, which limited what he could communicate to me.   And regarding conflicts, I now formally request that you not be the one who gives the verdict in this case.”   Judge Isby’s face grows red and he angrily retorts “Are you questioning my impartiality Sir?” Kate's cringed a bit along with most of the others in the room.  Judge Isby's impartiality was legendary.  What could Mr. Upton give as his argument? 

Upton remains calm and replies, “No sir, nor would anybody who has had the privilege of being in your court room.   However a number of other people, including the courts of appeal, might question the decision Sir given that those individuals have not personally met you.   I am not saying that you shouldn’t hear this case, in fact, I would prefer that you be the presiding judge.  I am saying that for you to serve as both judge and jury might raise questions regarding conflicts of interest given that you served here as Judge during the same time period that Mr. Earp served as Town Marshall.   I am therefore formally requesting a twelve-person jury be seated to decide the outcome of this case rather than a directed verdict from the bench.” 

Chester lets out a breath he didn't know he was holding and thought to himself “Good thing Judge Isby is as fair as he is severe. Otherwise, Upton would be in a heap of trouble. Is the judge also going to act as the prosecutor? If not, then who?” After a long pause the Judge says, “Those are both valid points Attorney Upton and you have expressed them well.   This court will reconvene at 7:00 A.M. on Monday morning at which time jurors will be randomly drawn from the listing of registered voters.   Council for both the prosecution and defense may raise objections to potential jurors at that time although merely knowing the accused or one of the deceased will be insufficient to disqualify an individual, a truly substantial reason must be presented to invalidate a juror.   Once the jurors have been gathered and then questioned as to whether they could render a fair and impartial verdict the trial will begin.” 

Attorney Upton asks, “And regarding my motion for alternate counsel for the accused?”   Isby says, “You may retain whomever you wish as co-council Mr. Upton but you will remain Mr. Earp’s primary lawyer.”   Frank Leslie says, “Sir, if we are waiting until Monday for the trial I would request that my boss, County Sheriff John Behan, act as the chief prosecutor.”  “Granted,” Judge Isby replies.   He then says, “Given the number of potential spectators for this trial the venue will be the Promise City Town Hall." 

Kate reflected that thankfully she wouldn't have to sit on that jury.  The fact that Wyatt had saved Henry's life should be enough to keep her off it without having to say anything else. He pounds the gavel and states, “Court is adjourned until that time.”  Simultaneous to the gavel being pounded down the door opens and in walks independent candidate for Town Marshall Hank Hill.  He states, “Not so fast Judge, I’ve got a few more guys here for ya.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-seventy-nine, “Jane’s Confession”, Friday, June 16th, 9:30 A.M. * 

Nana asked Ruby, “What exactly are your plans? From what Jane said earlier you now own part of two saloons." Ruby answers, "Exact plans? Well, that's hard to say. I'm used to going where the wind blows me. But these past six months have really changed me, I yearn for something more than what I had. I mean, I think inside I really didn't like the life I was living and wanted to be different I just didn't know if I could do it or how. Promise City, and my friends, helped changed that. 

So now I'm going to go back home and try to make it there on my own, on my terms. I own one-quarter of a Saloon, Dance Hall and Hotel there. The hotel part might even be open by now. I sing there, I'm the main entertainment and I really enjoy it. I have a lot of fans and people who come to see me. Eventually I'd like to own more of it. I told you about Niles, our partner, he was murdered and now his nephew own his share. Maybe I can do something with that." 

"Now I also own a small part of a Saloon and Hotel in Tucson too, it was a gift from Jane and her boyfriend who is Jake's best friend. That was really a big surprise. But I don't think they need me there for anything, for decision making or anything so I'll stay in Promise City. I guess I'll just return there and try to make it like a normal person. The truth is it's very rough and dangerous out there. My life has been in danger more than one, I was shot a few times and almost died twice. I‘m hoping things will be a little more settled than that," Ruby laughs. "And I hope you'll come and visit soon but with that testimony I'm not sure you'll want to!" 

Nana laughs, "You know Ruby, most people would start to choke if you extended an invitation to them after explaining the deadly dangers of the place! But you know I always look for adventure, as does my spouse. We may take you up on that offer once he manages to convince those people after us to leave us alone. After all, it wouldn't do to have you safely bring the items there only to have us follow with the villains in tow." 

Ruby returns the laugh, "I know, I know, I should be the tourist poster for Promise City! I do understand about coming to visit and hopefully you can get rid of those pesky people soon so you can come. If you need any other help with that Nana I hope you'll contact me. I have friends too who would be willing to help." Nana answers, "Thank you dear, you're already doing enough." 
Ruby stands and hugs her grandmother tightly, "I'm so glad I found you. As a child I used to dream you were out there somewhere having adventures but always thinking of me. And it turns out you were." She squeezes her grandmother, "I love you Nana." Ruby releases her grandmother from the hug. “Alright Nana, I need to get dressed. I’ll see you in a bit.” 

Ruby returns to her room and takes her time choosing a dress. She can’t decide what to wear, nothing seems appropriate; nothing seems to be just what she is looking for. She isn’t even sure what that is or why she cared that much. Finally she chooses a cream colored skirt and top. The top is a satiny plum corset over a sheer blouse with a low squared neckline showing off just enough cleavage. The skirt is long and snug with a slit up the side, cream with plum accents. There is a matching jacket but she keeps that off for now. She chooses her favorite pair of boots, shoes that have been neglected lately. She didn’t like to wear them as they made her taller than Jake. But Jake wasn’t here today and she pulled them on with a smile. She adds a black velvet choker before deciding she is finished getting ready. She heads back downstairs. 

Ruby hears sounds in the main room and go out to see that both James and Richard are up and in the next room engaged in a discussion about European politics. "Morning gentlemen, I trust you slept well?" Ruby asks. "Like a log," Richard replies. "Not I," says James, "I was worried about intruders again. I will be relieved when those documents are out of this house." Ruby sighs. "That stinks James. Well, it won't be long until we take the papers out of here and hopefully you'll be more safe. Not long at all actually. Time seems to fly by so fast here. Richard, is Jane awake yet? I really need to talk to her." 

"She was still sleeping when I checked earlier," he replies. Turning back towards James he says, "So you think that Queen Victoria was actually responsible?" James replies, "I see no other possibility, clever of her wasn't it?" "Responsible for what?" Ruby butts in. Richard says, "The overthrown of the French Government earlier this year." James says, "Yes, a powerful nature priestess who had opposed the government was freed from a remote prison. She then raised a small army of followers and persuaded them to do a bloodless overthrow of the government that was in power. I believe that the priestess was rescued by Royal Army soldiers under orders from the Queen." [DM’s Note: This transpired in the Arcade’s Gang module “League of Extraordinary Cowboys”] 

Ruby asks "What's her name? The priestess?" He replies, "Her name is Louise Michel She is a French author, poet, revolutionary and anarchist. She was born in 1830 and has had a very colorful life. She was a French patriot who helped fight in the wars against Germany. When Paris surrendered to the Prussian Army in 1871 she helped to lead the insurgency against the occupying army. After the war she was a founder of the French Commune, which strongly opposed the Versailles Government." Ruby exclaims, "My goodness, that certainly is a lot for me to digest this early in the morning. I admit to being terribly uneducated about history. I think I'll leave the world politics discussions to the men." 

With a smile and a small curtsey Ruby excuses herself and heads to Jane's room. She knocks softly on the door. Not getting an answer she enters the room anyway, finding Jane asleep. 
Ruby approaches the bed and sits next to Jane. She pushes some hair off her sleeping friend's face and speaks quietly. "Janie, Janie wake up." Jane slowly awakens. Her eyes are all red and her hair is an unkempt mess. She looks at Ruby and says, "Just let me sleep." 

"No Jane, I won't," Ruby says sternly. "I let you be last night but now you have to tell me what's going on. You wanted to train me, you wanted me to be able to speak to the goddess. And she comes, but I don't know what she is talking about. And you... you leave me alone just when I need you." Ruby's voice grows softer and she looks down at her friend with much concern in her eyes. "Tell me what's wrong. We're supposed to be friends, you're one of me BEST friends and friends confide in each other. Talk to me now Janie." 

Jane yells back "I don't want to be your friend! I mean, I do, but I don't just want to be friends. I love you Ruby, I'm totally in love with you. I thought this trip would bring us together, but it hasn't. The Goddess has finally showed that to me. You don't share my feelings and one-sided love is not true love." Ruby sits for a few long moments before she realizes her mouth is hanging wide open in shock. Finally she speaks, keeping her voice as soothing as she can. "Janie, I had NO idea about this. None at all. I mean, I was with Jake... you were with Red... what about Red? I thought you loved him?" Jane begins to cry and exclaims, "I like Red a lot, but it is not true love either. You are the one who I have fallen in love with." 

Well crap, Ruby thinks but the actress in her doesn't let it show on her face. She takes her friends hand in hers. "Jane, you know that I love you too. I'm sure that you know I've been very focused on Jake, and everything that goes with that. I've loved him and haven't really been open to anything else." Or I might have realized this was coming... "You once told me that you let the goddess guide you... That night, when we did the dance together... did she guide you to Red?" Jane replies in a half-speak, half-cry manner "No...just away from you. She showed me that my feelings were not mutual and that I had to get beyond them in order to properly train you." 

"I'm so sorry, I really am. I do love you Jane, don't think that I don't." Ruby pushes back away from Jane a bit and looks at her friend with compassion. "What do you want me to do Jane? I'll do whatever you ask." "Just leave me alone for now," is Jane's reply. "Alright Jane, I will." Ruby stands and heads to the door, stopping a moment to look over her shoulder at her still crying friend. Ruby felt horrible that Jane was in so much pain because of her. She quietly closes the door behind her and returns downstairs. 

"Richard, I need to speak to you for a moment. Would you please take a walk with me outside?" "Of course Ruby," he replies and follows her out back into the gardens. Ruby takes his arm and walks them away from the house. Finally Ruby speaks. "Richard, I really think you need to take Jane home now." Before Richard can interrupt she puts a finger on his lips, "Let me finish please. Jane has been too long away from the West. She needs the comfort of home. As for me, I'll be fine, I've been on my own for five years now and I think I can manage a couple more days without having a tragedy occur. I'm positive I'll be alright. I really think Jane needs to get away..." Ruby pauses and looks up at a bird singing in the nearby tree. "From me." 

Richard states, "This seems rather sudden. Did the two of you have another argument?" "Not really an argument per say...." Ruby's voice trails off. She looks Richard in the eyes, "Let's just say it's for the best." Richard says, "Well I for one am not allowing you to go up to Rochester without me. That is where the potential danger lies and I was sent along on this journey to keep you safe." 

Ruby exclaims, "Richard, I am sure you realize that I am not a child, I am a woman and can take care of myself. Jane's well being is very important to me and I think she really needs this. Besides, who sent you to keep me safe anyway? If you're talking about Jake, he doesn't even care I'm gone. He hasn't even tried to contact me, not once." Ruby shrugs, "And Red will be much happier with Janie back. I know everyone is trying to be nice... in light of new circumstances it just doesn't make sense to drag her along." 

Richard replies, "Miss Boag is also a grown woman, quite capable to making a railroad trip by herself. The concern was from Red that your parents might attempt to force you to stay here and nothing your Grandmother has stated has led me to think otherwise. I take my charge quite seriously, I am to protect the Partners of the Meeting House to which you are now one." "Alright Richard," Ruby sighs, "I see that you aren't going to let me go alone. I am just worried about Jane, I'm sure you understand. I don't know what else to do." 

He states, "Jane can take care of herself. We will leave a little earlier than we planned and I will make sure she gets herself safely aboard a train west and also telegram the Three Gods Meeting House with her itinerary. I also have some things I can give her to further help protect herself. But it does mean that we will need to bring James's documents with us, I wouldn't want to put Jane in any further danger." 

Ruby states, "Richard, I need you to understand something though. I don't want Jane to leave and if she doesn't want to, I don't want to force her. It should be up to her. But I can't see her not choosing to leave. Maybe you should speak to her and see what she wants to do. And then we have to get the documents together to take with us, although I think Nana and James already did that." Ruby sighs again and looks to the sky. "It's pretty cloudy out. I wonder what the weather will be like in Rochester. I just want to get there." 

Richard says, "I can go talk to her. Care to tell me what you two fought about?" Ruby ponders for a moment. "I shouldn't say anything but it's probably going to come out eventually." Pauses again. "Jane is attracted to me." Richard replies, "So are half the men on the continent from what I can tell, and as a Priestess of Aphrodite she' has indicated before that she doesn't limit herself to a single gender. So what? Are you saying that she's jealous of you?" 

"I might not have been entirely truthful with my last statement." Ruby pauses again. "She thinks she's in love with me." Richard laughs, "Of course she is, she's a Priestess of Aphrodite! Last week she was in love with Patrick, today you, tomorrow somebody else. You're worrying yourself over nothing." "Perhaps. I hope so." Ruby looks up to the sky again and sighs. 

"You don't think I've been though this before? And how many times? I don't like losing friends like this. And I care about her, I don't want her to be hurt. I hope you're right. Well, if you could offer her to stay or go, it's up to her. And I guess we should get ready to go, it's almost time." 
Richard says, "I'll go speak to her now. Enjoy your time with your grandmother." "Thanks Richard." Ruby gives him a little kiss on the cheek before bouncing back into the house and finding Nana. 

"So...," Ruby teases, "Any other burning secrets I should know before I have to leave?" Nana states, "Yes Ruby, please follow me." She leads her into James's study and over to his desk. Atop it is a leather-bound book that looks to be rather old. She says, "This book about the Glydenlove War with the painting by Claus Msinichen that James referenced yesterday. Ruby notes that the entire book is written in a foreign language. On one page intermixed with a group of dwarven warriors is a human military officer. While it isn't an exact match of the man today, appearing to be perhaps five years younger, it is the unmistakable portrait of Richard. 

Ruby studies the picture for a long moment. "How could this be? I mean, could it really be him and not a relative? You said this was... how many years ago?" Nana replies, "That battle took place over two centuries ago, in 1675. And the Czar who he said his family fled Russia to escape, that would have been Ivan the Terrible, who ruled in the mid-1500's." Ruby says, "There must be some mistake then, it can't be him. He looks human, I mean, not some other long lived race... What do you think is going on? Do you think he's dangerous? He's been protecting us all along." Thoughts of Colin Turner come to Ruby's mind but she quickly pushes them away. 

Nana replies, "I think he is one of the most honest and honorable men I have ever had the pleasure to have met. If he were intent on keeping his secrets he wouldn't have answered us when we questioned him about his past. Ruby, there are a number of magics that can extend a human lifespan, how old do you think that I am?" Ruby answers, "Well, you are my grandmother, but you look like you could be my mother really. I don't know, maybe sixty? I don't know how old you were when you had mother." 

Nana replies, "Ruby, I'm ninety-six. And James is one-hundred-and-two." Ruby tries to keep her mouth from dropping open. "Are you teasing me? I know there are magics but... how is it possible? I haven't seen anything like it..." Nana says, "Of course not Ruby, up to now your body has still been growing. You are almost at your full adult development, at which point we can then consider utilizing some magics to slow down your physical aging." Ruby's eyes widen. "That would be... amazing. I have to admit that I dread getting old. Well, not to much getting old but turning ugly. How do you do it?" she asks with much curiosity. 

Nana says, She says, "It's a lengthy process actually, a collaboration of spells, potions and being in places with high concentrations of both earth and wizard magics. We can start when I visit you out in Arizona." Ruby ask, "Does it hurt? How long does it last? I mean, how long can you live?" Nana replies, She replies, "Usually somewhere in the neighborhood of one-twenty-to-one-fifty, in generally twice as long as normal from approximately your twentieth year on. Richard obviously has something else working for him, possibly a magical artifact although I haven't detected one on him. Then again, most artifacts are immune from normal detection. " 

Ruby's eyes almost pop out of her head. "One hundred and fifty years? Oh my ....." She stops the expletives from coming out of her mouth. "Artifact?" Ruby shakes her head. "I have learned so much in the past six months, about so many things I didn't know were possible. It's been an eventful year." Ruby's lips turn upward into a huge grin. "I can't say I'm not excited at the thought of staying beautiful for a hundred years! Plus that means you and have have lots of time to spend together." 

Nana replies, "Yes, probably another half-century or so for me. Although the extended life is linked to the areas where the ley-lines of the earth intersect, where wizard and earth magics are strongest. There are some two-dozen such places on the world, still allowing plenty of choices of places to live, but limiting none-the-less. New York City is one such place. Fortunately for you another one lies in southeastern Arizona." The younger woman replies, "This is pretty... I don't even know the word. Amazing like I said before. And exciting." 

Ruby shrugs, "I won't spend my life in Arizona, I want to see the world. I guess I have plenty of time to figure out where these other places are. Course, it'll depend too on what my partner wants... but for now I'll be there, proving I can make it on my own." Nana states, "That is a good attitude to have. You are only nineteen, no reason to make major life decisions right now, especially since you now know that the life going forward will probably be twice as long as what you had expected when you woke up this morning." 

Ruby grins again before jumping into her grandmother's arm. She excitedly babbles, "Think of all the adventuring I can do! All the things I can see! All the loves I can have! Oh, it's all going to be so wonderful. Thank you Nana, you've made my... well, more than my day. Meeting you has changed everything!" She squeezes her Nana, genuinely happy. "Now I have to make sure I make enough money so I can do the things I want to." Ruby releases her grandmother and looks around the house. "You look like you've done alright. How did you do it? Until Promise City I was just making money as I could. And sometimes in unsavory ways that I'd rather not have to revert to anymore." 

Nana states, "One thing I have learned about money my dear is that if you chase after it too badly it passes you by. Instead of having the money itself be the goal you should instead make it one of many components towards a greater goal, then the resources will find themselves to you one way or another." 

Ruby states, "Well, I haven't really concerned myself that much with money, it always seems to fall into my lap somehow. But since I've changed my life I'm not so sure I can count on that method anymore." Ruby laughs, "You know, the rich old men method. I don't think my boyfriend would like it." Nana replies, She replies, "Given what I know of rich old men I wouldn't imagine that you really like it either." The smile falls off Ruby's face. "No, you're right. I don't really like it." 

Ruby states, "You're right, I should set some goals. I mean, I've just been wandering where the wind takes me up until now but maybe I should decide what I really want to do. I know I want to travel all over, just like you Nana." Ruby shrugs, "Not today though. Today I have to see George. And that will take enough of my thoughts to figure out." Nana says, "That is a good attitude to have." 

She forces the smile on her face until it turns genuine. "Enough of that. Off to see George today. Another day, another man in love with me. I wonder if he still is? In love with me that is. After all that happened." She shrugs, "I guess I'll find out. So Nana, what are your future plans? Have any adventures coming up? Or just dealing with this 'what's in the crate' mess?" 

Nana replies, "My plan? Whatever project James decides to throw himself into next to distract our pursuers I imagine. Probably archeology again, that would have nothing to do with current century American politics." Ruby answers, "Sounds exciting. Maybe one day I'll be able to accompany you on one of your trips. Well Nana, I can't believe our time is almost over. Any words of wisdom for me before I go? You can guarantee that I'll be wearing your dress on a regular basis to remind me of you. I'm rather sad to be leaving." Nana replies, "And I will miss you too Ruby, but under the circumstances with those after the documents it is probably safer for everyone."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty, “Capture of the Hooded Riders“, Friday, June 16th, 8:45 A.M. * 

As Judge Isby was about to adjourn court Hank Hill pops his head in and states, “Not so fast Judge, I’ve got a few more guys here for ya.”   Coming in the door behind him are other members of Hank’s group also known as Arcade’s Gang, namely Josiah ‘Arcade’ Arcadiam, ‘Sure-shot’ Sam, and the half-orc Louie also accompanied by rancher Ricardo Perez. Each of the four escorting a man with a hood over his head and hands tied behind his back.   

All four hooded men appear to have firearms wounds with torn and bloody clothing, as does the half-orc Louie.   The final two people to enter are Morgana Arcadiam and Francesca Perez.    Out the window Kate sees a horse drawn wagon parked in front of the building with Ricardo’s father Hosea Perez seated in it. Hank announces, “I’ve got those hooded riders who were terrorizing the town.”  He pulls the hood off from the first one revealing a gagged Jason Snavely, a previously proven member of the riders who had escaped from jail earlier in the week.   

There is much commotion in the room so Judge Isby pounds the gavel to restore order.   The Judge then says, “This is all of them?”   Hill replies, “No, three more are outside in the wagon.  We tried to take’em all alive but those three wouldn’t have it.” Kate stared.  After they'd managed to escape, Snavely and Scull had both stayed in the area.  If they had any sense they'd have both been long gone.  She waited to find out if one of those men was Ichabod Shackelton. 

Marshall Berg asks, “Where did you find these men?”  Hill replies, “They were holed up out at the Perez Ranch.  We followed their ringleader Ashley King out to there and then moved in to rescue the Perez family”   Francesca exclaims, “They’ve been holding us hostage four five days.” Berg gestures to the prisoners and asks, “Is King is one of these men?”  Hank says, “No, he’s one of the three outside in the wagon.”     

“Who are the two out there with him?” Judge Isby asks.   Hill replies, “One was the town’s baker Don Hudson, and we’re told the other was Ashley’s cousin Luther King.”   Kate fought the urge to run over to Francesa Perez.  Ashley King was dead, and she could find no feelings of regret over that.  What would the King's do now?  She took a deep breath.  Thankfully their vigilantism had thus far been undetected. Berg interjects, “Luther King is wanted for robbing a Wells Fargo Stagecoach last year in the western side of this county.  There’s a $ 500 reward for him, dead or alive.”     

Judge Isby states to Hill , “Well then, I would say that turns out to be  a very good thing for you and your friends Mr. Hill.”  Hank says, “Yep, we can sure use the money.”  Judge Isby says, “I’m wasn’t talking about the reward money.  I don’t endorse vigilantes in my jurisdiction and would be obligated to bring your Arcade’s Gang up on charges for your actions this morning, but bounty hunting is another matter altogether, legal and fully endorsed by the Arizona Territory.” 

Berg walks forward to unveil the prisoners.  The hood is yanked off of one man, revealing him to be Bill Watkin’s son Kirby.   The next one is revealed as school teacher Icabod Shackelton.   The final one is Grant Porter, the sixteen-year-old son of the new town Apothecary.  All three men are gagged to prevent them from speaking.   The Judge says, “Marshal Berg, how long would it take for you to conduct a quick but thorough investigation of the facts for a trial?”   

Berg replies, “Probably a couple of hours.  We’ve already fully investigated what they did here in town and at the Last Ditch Mine.  I’ll just need some time to talk to the Perez family here and probably get a few of the dwarven miners to come into town to testify.”   Isby says, “Then we’ll reconvene for a trial at 4:00 P.M at the Promise City Town Hall   How many can you accommodate in your jail until then?  It seems to be getting rather full?”   

Berg says, “I’ll go talk to the Deputy Sheriffs, there’s still time this morning for us to get Ike Clanton onto the Tombstone stagecoach to the County Jail and to get Mike Moore on the Wilcox stagecoach and off to the Territorial Prison in Prescott, that’ll free up some space.”    Judge Isby says, “Okay, go coordinate that.   Mr. Tomlinson and I can watch these four in the short-term.    Find room for misters Snavely, Shackelton and Watkins.  We’ll keep the Porter boy here and hopefully somebody can go round up his father to come and join us for a little chat.” 

Kate had to wonder just how much Bill Watkins had to do with his son's participation in all this.  But they'd heard before the man had been most displeased with the boy helping the Cowboy Gang, so she might be letting her prejudices run away with her. Shackelton was no surprise at all.  With his arrest, there would be no teacher for the Moral Values school.  Unless they filled that vacancy quickly, her school might be growing in the next week. She kept her seat, waiting to make sure all the court business was done. 

Chester thinks, “At this rate, the next Marshall will the last guy alive on election day“. Dismissing the grim thought, he comes forward to take Snavely, Watkins and Shackleton into custody. "Come on you bunch. Time to find some space for you." Shackelton jerks his head wildly around and makes noises through his gag indicating that he wishes to speak.    Isby motions for Tomlinson to ungag him.  The school teacher blurts out “I demand a lawyer.”     

Isby motions for Tomlinson to regag him and states, “A valid point.   I’d say that all three of the town’s lawyers have clear conflicts-of-interest in this case, one being the Marshal and the other two belonging to political parties that your group allegedly attacked.   But there are a number of folks who have arrived in town for the poker tournament, we’ll check and see if any of them might hold a law degree.” 

Isby stands and says, “Thank you Mr. Hill for your community service.  Marshal Berg will be contacting you and we’ll obviously be needing you and the Perez family all back later as witnesses for the trial.”  He turns to his bailiff and says, “Mr. Tomlinson, we are adjourned until 4:00 P.M.  Once Mr. Earp is escorted out you may then clear the court room.”   Wyatt Earp is handcuffed to Chester and they depart, with Deputy Marshal Barker at Attorney Upton following a short distance behind them. 

Chester escorts Earp to the office, asking him along the way. "Why'd you do it, Wyatt? Why couldn't you have let the justice system take care of them? Now you're going to hang and leave Josie alone." Earp replies, "I just couldn't let Palmer get away again.  He was directly involved in the deaths of both Morgan and Warren.  He was also in thick with Ringo, in fact Palmer was the one who talked Ringo into using targeted bullets, one of which had your name on it.   And now he was about to get himself elected to the Town Council under the guise of Bronco Madson.  It was an abomination that you and your friends gave me an opportunity to rectify, so I took it." 

Chester says, "I can't say I'm very sorry that he's gone. maybe the judge will go easy on you for that. You know him better than me, so is that likely?" Earp replies, "Deputy Martin, I've been both a lawman and gambler.  You play the cards you are dealt.  I man see a rope before this day is done, but my brothers will now both rest easier.  For me that's a fair trade." Chester nods. "I reckon that justice sometimes means going outside the law. Just as long as you're willing to accept what comes afterwards. Do you think though, that your brothers would want you to join them in Hades?" Earp replies to the Deputy, "I reckon that I've earned myself a place there." 

As people started to chatter Kate's mind began to work.  The Liberty party was gone, the arrest of so many connected to Law and Order candidates would hurt that party, and Bob Sculls conviction would do Adair's party no good.  Things were looking quite good for the Unity party today. 

She hurried over to Francesca Perez.  "I'm so glad you're alright," Kate said.  "I had my suspicions about Shackelton, and Ashley King as well, but nothing to act on.  It must have been horrible for you." Francesca replies, "Si, it was.   The only consolation was that they kept their head covered the entire time, which we interpreted to mean they were not planning to kill us." Kate replies, "Thank the gods for that.  They must have been quiet about what they had being as well, then, unless they were ignorant enough to discuss their plans in front of you." 

She replies, "We were confined to our rooms on the second floor of the farmhouse except for when they were hungry, when they would make me cook for them.   We were mostly guarded by the one who I now found out was the bank teller Snavely.  He was friendly and polite the entire time.  The truth is, even if we had seen his face we wouldn't have recognized him, we do our banking at Frank Condon's bank instead of the one Snavely worked at." 

Kate says, "I saw Snavely on Sunday outside my school.  His hood had flapped up and I saw his face.  They must have gone out to your ranch right after their rampage through town.  What could have motivated them?  Most of these aren't the kind of men you'd think would do this." Kate shook her head.  "I'm sure you want to go and I'm keeping you.  If there's anything we can help with just let me know.  I imagine you're a little behind on your ranch work." Francesca replies, "I will talk to Emery about that.  We're probably due for another Cattleman's Association Meeting anyway." 

Kate adds, "Sunday or Monday night, I imagine.  There is the play and the poker tournament this weekend; it might be hard to get everyone together. I'm glad you're alright.  I'll see you this afternoon at the Town Hall, I must get myself to the school." Francesca states, She replies, "And I need to go talk to Marshal Berg along with my husband and his father." Kate said goodbye and made her way through the crowd and out into the fresh air where she hurried back to school, uncertain about the time. 

Classes have only been in session for around fifteen minutes when Kate arrives and Ginnie appears to be doing fine with the group of students who Kate normal takes.    Meghan gets her students going with a self-directed assignment and heads over to Kate asking, "What happened?  Did they decide to hang Earp?" 

Kate kept her voice down so only Meghan would hear.  "The trial will be held Monday.  It will be a jury trial in order to prevent any appearance of impropriety.  Judge Isby wants no chances of a conviction being turned over on appeal.  Attorney Upton asked for the weekend to prepare a case.  He'd had no opportunity to speak with Earp privately. Bob Skull was sentenced to hang, Ike Clanton got three years for using Wizard magics, and Elmer Koontz will hang for the bank robbery.  The best news today is that Arcade's Gang brought in those hooded riders.  Ichabod Shackelton was one of them.  So was Ashely King, but he resisted being brought in.  He was killed in the fight." 

Meghan replies, "Oh my!  What happens to their so-called School of Moral Values?" Kate answers, "I don't know, but Doctor Eaton only taught there part-time, and at his debate he suggested combining all the children into one school.  I think we should be prepared for an influx of students.  It's not good to become a slave to the values of appearance.  The values we teach here will serve the students much better." Meghan agrees. 

The morning goes drags on slowly for Kate at the school, perhaps due to the fact that so much has gone on.   During lunch time she has two visitors, the first being Conrad to tell her that the guest speakers will arrive at around 1:00 P.M.   The other is Josiah Young, selling copies of the Friday Promise City Mirror.   All of the front page contains information that she already knew having been at the court room earlier, under the headlines of "Hank Hill Stops Hooded Riders", "Earp Jury Trial Set for Monday" and "Koontz and Skull to hang this evening."     

Josiah is beaming and announces to the teachers that he and Angela now have another son.   Kate states, "Oh, that is wonderful!  From your face I can tell Angela came through just fine as well.  She must be exhausted.  I don't suppose the announcement of your little one's birth is in the paper?" He replies, "Oh yes, a small item on the bottom of page eleven under the heading ‘Local Announcements‘". "Well then, I think I need another copy of that paper so I can send the announcement to my brother Henry." 

After Josiah was on his way, Kate looked at the announcement, then through the rest of the paper. An insides story gives some further details of Pinto Joe Weams attempted prison break on Tuesday in Colorado that resulting in him being shot to death by a guard.    Another story mentions many celebrities who have arrived in town for the poker tournament including gunslinger John Wesley Hardin who is said to have killed over twenty men, Commodore Duvval a noted Mississippi River gambler, gunslinger Ben Thompson who is now the Town Marshal of Austin Texas, Edwin Booth the celebrated Actor, Brett Maverick a well-known gambler and Joseph Cartwright whose family owns a large ranch in Nevada. Kate was amazed at the number of people here for that tournament.  She would be very busy at work, and hopefully no one would manage to sneak a weapon past Jeff and Thom. 

Mother and son are both fine. The rest of the paper has few surprises, mostly repetitions of advertisements that had also appeared in both of the previous day's editions, as there had been little time since then to prepare new copy. 

The only other story of interest is regarding the telegraph service. Western Union operator Dave Melany announces that the telegraph lines run all but a six-mile stretch between Promise City and Tombstone and that Western Union has temporarily set up telegraph stations at the ends of both lines with riders in between, resulting in a delay of only ninety-minutes for a message to travel between the two towns. He says that if all continues on schedule the remaining lines will be in place by Monday afternoon. 

The paper mentions the boy's name of Conrad Henry Young. He was delivered at 11:14 P.M. by midwife Elizabeth Eaton. Kate indulged in a moment of daydreaming; picturing her own little boy running and shouting with Angela's. "I'll be able to wire Henry about his namesake," Kate said, pointing out that the telegraph would soon be complete. "How nice to hear some truly good news." 

Josiah says "Yes, Mrs. Eaton says that Angela should take the next week off from work but if I know her she'll be there to cover the Earp trail. She feels that Chumbley has too much of a bias in regards to the Earp family and wants the Mirror to be impartial. At any rate, she won't be lugging newspapers around town for a while." Kate asks, “She thinks Mr. Chumbley has a bias about the Earps? In what way? He's always tried to be impartial as far as I can tell." 

Josiah replies, "But he also worked for John Clum, who was very close friends to the Earps. Angela fears that if the trial goes against Earp, which is very likely, Chumbley will make the story sound like a travesty of justice. That would hardly be fair to Judge Isby, who I have no doubt will try to keep things as fair as possible." 

Kate answers, “As he showed this morning by agreeing to a jury trial. We should let you go so you can get back to work. Congratulations, Mr. Young," Kate said, smiling. As Josiah left she thought about what he'd said. It was more a matter of curiosity now, but Chumbley had been in Tombstone when Tom was killed. How much had he known of the truth? 

Meghan and Mollie both look over the paper during lunch. Meghan comments "I hope I don't get selected for that jury. I do not think that I could ever sentence a man to hang no matter how guilty he is." Kate says, "I couldn't either, and I won't attend them. I wouldn't be chosen for that jury. Wyatt Earp saved my brother's life in Tombstone; I'm certain that will be enough to disqualify me. I'm not even sure I want him to be convicted. What he's been doing is absolutely wrong, but the alternative is the Cowboy Gang."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-one, “Hero Worship“, Friday, June 16th, 12:45 P.M. *

The teachers' lunch is interrupted by a knock on the door. Kate opens the door to see Doctor James Eaton standing there, with his three children Rebecca, Philby and Tad standing around ten feet behind him. He says in a soft tone, "Good afternoon Mrs. Kale. Would it be too much of an imposition to ask that my children be permitted to spend the afternoon here at your school? You may have or may not have heard but the other school is closed today. I've just been called to attend an emergency meeting of the Vigilance Committee which will most-likely take the entire afternoon. Normally my wife Beth would be free to watch the children, but she's still attending to Mrs. Young and the newborn." 

"They're very welcome, of course," Kate answered without hesitation. "Would you like me to include them in our classes, or just allow them to study their lessons on their own?" Mollie Caudell steps forward and with her hands on her hips and in an indignant tone of voice says "Not so fast. Doctor, I think that you have a lot of nerve! After doing nothing but bad-mouth our school for the last two weeks you suddenly find it is alright for your children to be here when you find yourself in need of a babysitter!" 

Kate stared for a moment, although she shouldn't have been surprised. For one of the few times in her life, she just wasn't sure how to handle this one. She states, "Mollie, I told the town that all children will be welcome here, and I don't want to go back on my word. I understand, though. It is rather confusing, but also an opportunity. Doctor Eaton said some interesting things at his debate which made me think he has been examining his views." 

"I have indeed," the Doctor states. "I understand your feelings on this issue Mrs. Caudell and while I am not going to make excuses for my....former colleagues….the animosity towards the Hoover School originated from them and not myself. Mrs. Kale and I have had a few conversations regarding a potential merger. And I am here not looking for a babysitter for my children, there are mothers of other children from my school I could leave them with at the moment. I want them here now primarily due to the meeting I must now go and attend. Actions speak louder than words and my leaving my own children in your care will speak volumes to the others on the Committee." 

Kate says, "Our discussions have so far been about cessation of hostilities, to tell the truth. May I ask what your message is? Beyond reconciliation between the schools. I get the impression you mean more than that." Eaton replies, "Mrs. Kale, Mrs. Caudell, Mrs. O'Hara, there is no need for two separate schools in this town. It is not right for the children and is a needless duplication of precious resources. Regardless of who wins the election I would hope that the new Town Council makes a town sponsored school the first order of business once they are sworn into office. And based upon what I have learned from the Goddess Diana I personally want it to be this school under the supervision of Mrs. Kale." 

Kate blinked and coughed.  "Thank you, Doctor.  I'm not sure I would be the right choice as a teacher, since the ranch often pulls me away unexpectedly, but I would certainly want to stay involved. You are right, there is no need for two schools here.  And Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell would make excellent teachers for a town school," she said and looked over to them, wishing one of them would speak. 

Meghan steps forward and says, "Doctor, things have been rather tense lately for everybody and emotions are quite high at the moment.   We would be happy to have your children spend the afternoon with us.  Today we have some guest speakers coming who I am sure they will find very interesting and educational." She steps forward and asks, "So what are your children's names?"   The Doctor motions his children forward and introduces them. 

The teachers smiled and greeted the three children.  "Our classes start again in about ten minutes.  If you'd like to go outside and play with the others there are some of the things from the festival in that box there," Kate said with a warm smile.  "Otherwise you can wait inside until we get started again and I'll get you settled." Kate turned back to Doctor Eaton.  "I hope things go well at your meeting.  Is there somewhere we should send you children if you haven't been by for them before school gets out?" 

Eaton replies, "If you tell me what time that will be I will be certain to be back in time.  I can always call the meeting to take a break if necessary.   Thank you so very much Mrs. Kale." "It's no difficulty," Kate said and told him when school usually let out.  "I hope your meeting goes as smoothly as it can."  Doctor Eaton nodded and after Philby and Tad had gathered a few things from the box he took his children out to where the others were playing, then left for the committee meeting. 

Kate says to the other two teachers, "You're probably both wondering what he meant by the Goddess Diana business.  If you can stay after dismissal for a bit I'll explain it all." Rebecca Eaton interjects, “Mother told us, she was summoned to meet the Goddess and was told that you have been blessed." Kate blushed.  "I thought you'd gone with your brothers, Rebecca.  Your mother came to see me last Saturday, although Diana had already told me she had arranged for someone to take care of me. What exactly did your mother tell you?" 

The nine-year-old girl Rebecca states, "She said that you are the chosen one of the gods.  It will be an honor to attend your school Mrs. Kale.  I hope that I prove myself worthy to be in your presence." "Honey, listen to me," Kate said and got down so she was no taller than Rebecca.  "I'm just an ordinary person, no better than anyone else who lives in this town.  You don't need to be worthy to be in my presence, in fact, I'm honored to have you and your brothers here.  The Goddess blesses many people, every day.  Including your mother." 

Rebecca nods and her face turns red.  She rushes back into the school to join her brothers.   "A bit of hero worship there wouldn't you say?" Meghan comments. "More than a bit.  This is the kind of thing I was afraid of," Kate sighed.  She looked around to make sure no one beside the other two teachers were in earshot. "I'll explain more fully after school.  The short version is Diana brought my Thomas back to me to say goodbye.  This was in March.  Her blessing to us both is the child we always wanted.  She also arranged for Mrs. Eaton to act as midwife for me.  Which has had the excellent side effect of getting the Doctor and his wife to reconsider their attitude toward me." 

Mollie had already been told part of the story so takes Kate's revelation in stride.  Mrs. O'Hara apparently believes it as well as she just smiles and says, "Katherine, you might have been better blessed to not have to go through pregnancy, I've done it nine times and can assure you it is no picnic." 

Kate hugged Meghan.  "Oh no, I want to go through it.  When you've been afraid you never well, or can't... I'm so glad you both know now.  I've hated not sharing this, but before Rebecca said what she did there was no reason for you not to believe I was crazy.  Or trying to excuse my condition. Rebecca’s reaction is the other reason I've wanted to keep the truth quiet.  I don't want to become some holy object to people, or the destination of pilgrimages." 

Mollie smiles and replies, "I think we will both manage to keep our cool, that is, provided that you still find us worthy to be in your presence." "On the contrary.  I'm not certain I'm worthy to be in yours!"  Kate laughed lightly.  "Our visitors should be here soon, I suppose it's time to get back to work."  The three went inside and got the Eaton children settled before the visitors arrived. 

At exactly 1:00 P.M. there is a knock on the door.   Kate answers to see Conrad Booth standing there.   Behind him are Edwin Booth and two other well-dressed gentlemen.   One looks to be in his early thirties and is attired in a three-piece suit, silk shirt and tie and top hat.  The other man is shorter, thin with a mustache and eyeglasses and appears to be in his early twenties. Kate smiled warmly at Conrad then extended her hand to Edwin.  "What a pleasure to see you again, sir.  Would you introduce me to your friends?" 

Edwin gestures to the older man and says, "Yes, Katherine Kale, this is Edward Julius Berwind, a successful Philadelphia businessman in the coal industry.  He then gestures to the younger man and says, "And this is a friend of mine from a prominent family in New York City, Theodore Roosevelt.  He has always wanted to see the west." 

Kate states, "Mr. Berwin, Mr. Roosevelt, it's my pleasure.  The west is beautiful, Mr. Roosevelt.  I'm sure you will fall in love with it just as my brother did when he was here. My colleagues Mrs. Meghan O'Hara and Mrs. Mollie Caudell."  As they all greeted each other Kate took a moment to say hello to Conrad.  When the introductions were over Kate asked.  "Who would like to speak first?  I'll introduce you to the class and we can get started.  The children have been excited all day." Edwin says, "Let's go in chronological order based upon the oldest, that would be me." 

Kate spoke briefly to the students, recalling how they'd been studying plays and Shakespeare in particular, then introducing Mr. Booth.  The children all said hello as they'd been taught, then settled in to listen.  The teachers found places on the outside of the room with their other guests.  Kate whispered to Conrad, "Can you stay, or do you have to go get ready?" "I wouldn't miss this for anything," he replies.   

Edwin Booth steps forward and begins with a dramatic scene from Richard III.   He then shifts gears and demonstrates his versatility with a short scene among the fairies from A Midsummer Night's Dream.   He then begins a short interactive lecture/discussion with the children about the timelessness of Shakespeare and the parallels between Elizabethan England and the Arizona Territory, demonstrating that he has done some good research about the territory.    The next half hour is spent taking questions from the audience and Kate sees that he has a natural rapport with youngsters. 

Kate was pleased to see her students excited and asking enough questions to keep the elder Booth quite busy.  Many of them had remembered school as a place to be seen and not heard, and it was a habit that was hard to break with some of them. "He has a natural touch with them," Kate said quietly to Conrad.  She stole a glance at the Eaton children to see what they might be thinking. The Eaton children appear to be marginally entertained.   

Edwin introduces the next speaker, Edward Julius Berwind.   Mr. Berwin talks first about the silver mines in and around the town asking the students questions to test their knowledge of the operations.   Not surprisingly it is the O'Hara children who provide the most answers given what they have been told by their older brother and uncle who work at one. From there Berwin begins talking about the coal mines of Pennsylvania, and of the similarities and differences between the types of mining.  He then explains his job of being a mine owner and manager of the day-to-day operations and of the importance of good planning and having a vision for the future. 

Kate asked her own question, asking about the longevity of coal mines versus silver mines. He explains that the geology is different stating "Coal mines are comprised primarily of coal while silver tends to run in thin veins intermixed with other forms of rock.  As such, they also play out quicker." Kate says, "Which is why we are lucky here to have the development of ranches and the Von Zeppelin's new enterprise.  The mines may last for decades, but when they do play out we will have the infrastructure in place to support the town without them." 

Berwind entertains questions for another half-hour.   He then introduces Mr. Roosevelt.    The young man lectures about the value of a good education.   He speaks of his four years at Harvard where he graduated Magna Cum Laude.   He then speaks about his eighteen months at Columbia Law School, which he left before finishing his degree, explaining how he felt that wasn't his calling.   He says that last November he was elected an Assemblyman to the New York legislature, the youngest man even elected to that body. He is then asked a question by young Matt Santos asking, "What was the most inspirational moment of your life?"   

Roosevelt replies, "That would be in 1865, watching the funeral procession through the Streets of New York of Abraham Lincoln from the upstairs window of my Grandfather's house.   I was only six at the time but it occurred to me then how much Mr. Lincoln accomplished in his life and how any of us could accomplish as much if we set our minds to it." Seven-year-old Consuela Tolucca asks, "What will you do with your life now?"    He says that while he has always admired the west and wanted to visit it, his life is back east with his Legislative responsibilities and that his wife Alice and he hopes that they are blessed soon with children. 

Kate asks, "What do you hope to accomplish in the New York Legislature?  What issues did you base your campaign on?" He replies, "One of the first things I did was convene a Cities Conference, taking the cities back from the political machinery of the corrupt parties and bosses who had run things up until this.   I have been called a number of things, audacious, bombastic, and naive being the most vocal criticism, but with morality on my side I will be victorious because the corrupt have no defense that can be justified." 

Kate nodded and said to the students, "This is the power of the vote.  The people of New York voted for Mr. Roosevelt, and those votes have helped clean up the government there. We are just beginning our government here, and our votes will determine what kind of laws we live under." Roosevelt turns the discussion back on the teachers, asking them a number of questions regarding the upcoming election.  He is quite pleased and favorably comments about the town's decision to extend the vote to all races and genders as well as recognizing that citizens as young as sixteen be allowed to participate. 

When the discussion is over he proposed that the three speakers remain for a short while to answer any other questions the audience may have.  The children are told they can go visit whichever one they wish.   Not surprisingly, most of the girls in the class immediately flock to Edwin Booth while the majority of the boys head over to Mr. Berwind.    A trio of students head over towards Roosevent, namely Consuela Tolucca, Matthew Snatos and Herbert Hoover. 

Kate floated over toward where Mr. Roosevelt was sitting, listening to what the children would ask.  She also took note of who went where, especially girls who went to see Mr. Berwin, or boys who wanted to see Mr. Booth.  Any hints as to where the children’s interests lay could help her offer what they needed to feed them. 

Roosevelt becomes even more animated with the smaller group, telling them how he envisions a time when anybody can grow up to become President of the United States regardless of social class, race and gender.  He then freezes in mid-motion.   Kate looks around the room and notes that time has frozen for everyone except her.   She then sees the Goddess Diana, attired again in Native American garb, seated on the chair beside her.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-two, “The Train to Albany“, Friday, June 16th, 10:45 A.M. * 

Richard comes back down stairs and says to Ruby, "Jane will be continuing on with us. She says that Aphrodite wishes for you to be trained and that is her primary mission regardless of whatever it is that has come between the two of you." Ruby nods. “I hope nothing has come between us, whatever that may be is up to Jane.” Ruby chats casually with her grandmother until it is time to leave. 

James and Richard work to arrange the contents of the truck into the various suitcases, hidden between and beneath things so that if anybody were to open the cases the documents would not be immediately noticed. A carriage pulls out front, one more ornate than those they had ridden in before. James says, "I've asked a friend to take us to the Depot. Given what has transpired I thought that safer." Ruby replies, "That seems very wise. And I'm glad you're escorting us." 

Ruby climbs into the carriage, taking a seat by the window. As they enter the carriage and James introduces Ruby to a man seated inside, Timothy Powers, Deputy Commissioner of the New York City Police Department. She offers her hand, "Very nice to meet you Sir." She looks too James, "My, you have some very important friends!" She looks back to the man and smiles. "What's it like being the Deputy Commissioner of the Police Department of this crazy city?" 

He replies, "Actually Tarrytown isn't part of the city, but the answer to your question is that it is rather time consuming. We has a string of corruption in the department a while back but I think that is all behind us now." He turns to James and says, "On the phone you said there might be a problem?" James summarizes for him the story about the crate of documents and of finding the house having been broken into a searched the night before. He omits mentioning that the documents were in the house at the time and with them now." 

Commissioner powers signals for the driver to pull over. He exits and tells the driver and guard to take a round-about way to the train depot and to be on the lookout for anybody who might be following them. The coach resumes its journey. Ruby says, "I have to admit, I'm relieved that someone will be watching out for my grandmother and James. This whole thing has made me nervous." 

Powers replies, "Well, your grandfather, Mr. Parker did our department a great favor not that long ago and we feel obligated to return it. Tarrytown doesn't really have the manpower for what it sounds like may be needed but I can pull some strings to get our force to assist." She asks, "Oh? What did he do?" Powers says, "That corruption I spoke about, James played a significant part in assisting us in catching the culprits. We set up a sting operation with James in the role of man offering the bribes. He put himself at risk for us in order to clean up the town." 

"James!" Ruby says surprised, "That was very noble of you. Did you ever think that your current trouble might also be because of that?" He replies, "Of course I did although at present I can't see how the two could be connected. But that is why I felt the need to contact Commissioner Powers." "I understand," she nods. "Well, please keep a good eye on them Commissioner. They are very dear to me." Ruby smiles and makes polite conversation but doesn't mention it again. She watches out the window as the sites go by, hoping it won't be long until she sees them again. 

They arrive back at the train station in short order. The driver and guard indicate that they did not see anybody following. Commissioner Powers and guard, apparently a plainclothes detective as Powers calls him Lieutenant, accompany them to the train with the bags. Nana gives Ruby a big hug while James shakes Richard's hand. Ruby returns the hug, squeezing her grandmother tightly. "Nana, please say you'll write. We're supposed to be getting a telegraph in Promise City, you could do it that way, or send a letter. Either way, please keep in touch. Now that I've found you I don't want to lose you." 

Nana replies, "Ruby, you I have no intention of you loosing me, that's why I sent you the dress." Nana gives her a kiss on her the cheek and tells her again how much she loves her. "I love you too Nana!" She pulls back slightly from her grandmother and looks to James, "Take care of each other you too. I'll see you soon." With that Ruby kisses her grandmother's cheek, then James's cheek, then Nana's cheek again before bouncing onto the train. She takes a window seat and waves vigorously to them before the rain pulls away. 

Richard sits down beside Ruby while Jane takes the window seat on opposite side of the aisle across from Richard. "Janie, you haven't said much. Are we okay?" Ruby asks, obviously concerned. "Yes Ruby, I am fine," she replies in a cold and serious tone of voice. Ruby answers "You don't sound fine. You sound quite upset actually. You should have gone home." Ruby stares at her friend overlong before she looks away. 

"I cannot go home, I have an obligation to my Goddess!" Jane states. Richard stands and says, "Perhaps the two of you should sit together for this conversation. I think I'll go find the dining car." Ruby says, "There isn't going to be a conversation Richard, but feel free to find the dining car if you wish. Jane here doesn't seem to understand that in the current state of things, which I have just figured out, I won't be doing any sort of training and she is wasting her time." Ruby crosses her arms across her chest and shifts her body to look out the window. 

Jane's eyes flare up and she says, "Ruby, weren't you paying any attention last night! Aphrodite has commanded for me to train you. We cannot go against the wishes of a Goddess!" Ruby turns her head to face her friend. "Jane Boag, I said nothing of disobeying the goddess. But training in her ways is MY choice. And if we can't even talk civilly then it's not time to do this. I don't want you to be hurt and I don't want to be hurt myself. I have gone through this too many times, it's why I stopped making friends. You're my friend and I love you but I can see that right now is not the time for this. " 

She turns back to the window, "And not for nothing but I have enough to fret over today than to worry about this." "I need your help goddess, please help me." Jane pauses, "Those were your words Ruby. And so Aphrodite made me to see beyond my own selfish desires so that I can now objectively train you. That is my duty to both you and to her." Ruby states, "She may have done that Janie. But now I know how you feel and I can't stay around you knowing that it's hurting you this much. I do need her help. But I can't do that at your expense." 

Jane states, "Forcing me to go away would hurt me more Ruby, I must do as the goddess commands, that is more important than anything and everything else." "Fine...," Ruby replies sharply, "Fine. I won't ask how you are or how you feel okay? I'm not pushing you away. Let's just leave the rest alone right now. I have to start thinking about what I am going to say to George." "I will go find Richard," Jane states. She stands and walks away. 

Ruby sighs. That didn't go as planned... And it's only because I do care about her... She shakes her head and looks out the window again. The trip was long but before she knew it they would be in Rochester. Ruby's belly yet again uncharacteristically fills with butterflies and a smile comes to her face. She leans her forehead up against the window and sets to her thoughts. 

The leg of the journey to Albany goes uneventfully. Richard and Jane return from the other car, both sitting in the seats on the opposite side of the train as Ruby. They reach the State Capital at 2:15 P.M. and have to disembark as it is a different train that will take them west. They have a 75-minute long layover until the next train. Richard gathers up all of the luggage, leaving Jane and Ruby standing together on the train platform. 

They stand in uncomfortable silence, both fidgeting. Finally Ruby breaks the silence. "Janie, I don't want us to fight. I don't want our trip to be soured by us fighting. Please, just tell me what you want me to do. Leaving you completely alone isn't an option." Jane replies, "Aphrodite wishes for me to train you. You are here in part to seek answers regarding the heart. Even if you do not love this George Eastman, he loves you, and has said prayers and made donations to my Goddess. She seeks to give both of you honest answers, just as she did to me last night. We need time to work together." 

A surprised look comes to Ruby's face. "He still loves me? I thought for sure when he left without a word he must have gotten over me..." Ruby starts biting at her lip but when she realizes it she forces herself to stop. "Alright Jane, we need time. I don't suppose we could do it on the train? What kind of time and space do we need? I'm ready when you are. As long as you are okay with it..." Jane states, "We will work on it tonight at whatever lodgings we get in Rochester, unless you'd rather spend tonight here in Albany. You can visit Mr. Eastman tomorrow." 

"Oh." Ruby's face drops a little. "I was, uh, looking forward to seeing George tonight. Well, maybe we can stop by and see him so he's knows we're here and he can hopefully make time for me tomorrow. I'd rather get to Rochester. I'm tired of traveling. Plus, I put on this whole outfit..." 
She glances at Jane's face for her reaction. "What do you want to do?" Jane replies, "Why don't we get to Rochester and find lodgings. The two of us could then begin to communicate with the Goddess then. You might still be able to see George this evening." 

Ruby nods. "Alright, let's do that." She starts heading back onto the train but pauses. "I just don't want us to fight. You're too important to me Janie." Jane states, "Ruby, I am not fighting with you. I don't know how you got the impression that I was." "Well... we weren't really agreeing...," Ruby blushes. "I guess we weren't. I was just expecting it. I‘m glad we're not fighting." Ruby squeezes her friends hand then hops back up on the train. "Let's go!" she says with a smile. 

Jane replies, "There is no rush Ruby, our next train isn't even here yet." Richard returns to them with the luggage. He says, "Ruby, you haven't eaten yet. There is a diner around the corner if you want to either get a quick bite now or pick up something to eat along the next leg of our journey." Ruby says, "Oh I got so flustered I didn't even realize." She looks to her friends, "Sure, let's go around the block to the diner and get something to eat. I've been so preoccupied I hadn't even thought of it. Lead the way Richard." 

The diner has twelve tables as well as stools by the bar. Richard escorts the ladies to a table and tells the waitress that they only have a half-hour until their train. She suggests the house special, steak and cheese sandwiches, and asks what they would like for beverages with the meal. Ruby says, "The steak sandwich sounds wonderful. And I'll have an iced tea please." 

After the waitress leaves Ruby picks at her napkin. "So, what did you two think of my grandparents?" Jane replies, "I think that they are wonderful people. I can see that much of your personality comes from your mother. Can I assume from what you've said about your mother that it has skipped the generation in between?" Ruby starts to laugh but stops abruptly. "Yes, that is correct. I always wondered how I turned out so differently from my mother. My mother is the most manipulative and ruthless person you've ever met. Well... maybe I have some of that in me, but I honestly think my mother is missing a heart. You wouldn't want to meet her, trust me." 

Jane replies, "You are correct in that assessment if you say that she has no heart. My life is dedicated to the affairs of the heart." Ruby smiles at her friend. "And it's a good occupation for you Jane." She turns to Richard, "How about you, what do you think of my grandparents?" He replies, "I found them to be overly inquisitive but other than that they appeared to be very nice people. I could see why you desired to visit them." 

Ruby states, "I think they were inquisitive because they are concerned. About who my friends are." She lowers her voice. "They are convinced you are the same person in that book of theirs." Ruby locks eyes with Richard and asks, "How old are you Richard?" Ruby pays careful attention to whether he is telling the truth or not as he speaks. He lowers his voice so that Jane cannot hear and says, "I am a few years shy of three-hundred. We can discuss this later when Jane is not around." Ruby nods her head in agreement and changes the subject. "Where is lunch? I'm starving!" The food and beverages arrives and the three have a quick meal with a minimum of conversation. 

They then head back to the railroad station, where the westbound train has arrived. This is an older train with mostly freight cars and only a single passenger car. The car is around two-thirds filled, mostly businessmen from the look of them but also a contingent of a dozen sailors from the United States Navy. Ruby's lips form into a smirk. "Well, this trip just got more interesting." As she settles into her seat she doesn't try to hide the fact she is looking over the sailors. 

Without taking her eyes off the men she comments, "Hey, neither of you commented on my new haircut. Do you like it?" Richard says, "It looks fine Ruby." Jane says, "To be totally honest, I preferred it long." "That doesn't sound like two positive votes," Ruby says with a raised eyebrow. "And it's still long, it's halfway down my back!" She shrugs. "Oh well. I wanted a change." She smiles mischievously, "Jane, look at all those sailors over there. Aren't you interested in finding out how hard they work for our country?" "What exactly do you have in mind," Jane asks. The smirk stays on Ruby's face. "Just a little conversation is all... Come on it'll be fun." Ruby takes Jane by the hand and pulls her up, dragging her over to the servicemen.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-three, “The Daedalus Stone“, Friday, June 16th, 3:00 P.M. * 

Kate notices that time has frozen for everyone except her then sees the Goddess Diana, attired again in Native American garb, seated on the chair beside her. "I had not thought to see you again," Kate said, for the first time meeting the goddess with a semblance of composure. "I'm glad I was wrong. The last days have been difficult and to see you is comforting." 

The goddess replies, "You can relax now, those creatures are now all gone. Another happens to be on its way here but for completely unrelated reasons. Mr. Tomlinson and Miss O'Hara should have no difficulty in identifying him and taking appropriate actions, so you need not concern yourself with that." Kate nodded. "I'm thankful for that. Every time I had to decide if I should help or not was more difficult. If I may ask, what has drawn you back here?" 

She replies, "The future path of your nation and your world in general. As I stated before, I prefer to act in subtle ways. I had an opportunity earlier this afternoon to bring about major change through a very minor act on my part and chose to do so." Kate asks, "How so? Through Mr. Berwind or Mr. Roosevelt perhaps?" Diana responds, "Yes. Have you ever heard of the Daedalus Stone?" 

Kate answers, "I don't think so, but then my memory seems to be shrinking as my belly expands." Diana asks, "Well, are you familiar with the ancient tale of Daedalus and Ikarus?" Kate states, “Yes, although it's been a long time. Father and son, they were fleeing Crete. Deadalus had built two sets of wings and warned his son to stay away from the sun and from the water. His son didn't listen and flew too high. The wings melted and he drowned." 

Diana replies, "Yes, the story is true to a point. Greek families later modified a few of the facts in order to instill the lesson that children should listen to the parents. Daedalus was a skilled craftsman and did indeed build a pair of winged gliders for him and his son to escape, but they traveled together. His mistake was indeed using wax for part of it, and just as would happen if you leave a candle in the sun, over time the exposure to the constant sunlight caused the wax became softer and the wings began to separate. Both crashed onto the land, where Icarus was killed instantly. But Daedalus was spared by having on his person a stone enchanted by Zeus himself to prevent physical harm to whomever held the stone against their skin." 

Kate was silent a moment. "Yesterday... I saw Wyatt Earp running toward an enemy, wearing not a stitch of clothing. Covered in soot. An then there was that enormous explosion when the dynamite shed went up. And yet there he was today, in nearly perfect health." Diana smiles and says, "You are both wise and observant. Daedalus passed the stone on to his priest and it remained in the hands of the clergy until Alexander the Great conquered the lands and displaced the churches. 

The stone later became the property of the Roman Emperor. Julius Caesar's death was due primarily to the fact that a concubine stole the stone from him, replacing it with a copy. He walked into his death mistakenly thinking himself invulnerable. It remained the property of a Roman General after that, who was assigned to the part of the Empire that would become Great Britain. He mated with a local and the stone passed on to their descendents. Those descendents would become part of Scotland's Monroe Clan and the stone would be carried by Clan Leaders from the Battle of Bannockburn where the Scots gained their independence from the British until the Battle of Culloden over three hundred years later when that independence was lost. 

The stone found its way with a Monroe settling in the New World, specifically your city of Boston. There is a story of a Monroe who fought at the Battles of Lexington and Concord which began the American Revolution. At the end of the day his clothing contained twenty-nine bullet holes, but there was not a scratch on him. The following year the stone passed on to a cousin serving in the Continental Army. That cousin, James Monroe, fought with distinction. He carried the stone with him during his term as the fifth president of the United States. 

Upon his death in 1831 the stone was to go to his youngest daughter Maria but instead was stolen by a maid working for the family. She sold it to her brother who later traveled to California with the forty-niners looking for gold. During the next two-decades the stone changed hands many times without its true nature becoming known. It was only after Wyatt Earp won it as a stake in a poker game that the powers were discovered again." 

Kate states, "Wouldn't it be amazing if we could read the history of things just by holding them? The stone is truly ancient then, and already been in the hands of some truly epic men. Earp won it in a card game? Whoever had it obviously didn't know what it was. I suspect you wish to put it into the hands of someone else? One of these gentlemen?" 

Diana smiles and says, "I already have, around two hours ago. Earp survived both the fireball and the dynamite explosion by having the stone in his hand, but the explosion carried him hundreds of feet through the air and into the second story brick wall of your town butcher’s home and shop. The impact caused him to drop the stone and then fall to the ground resulting in the first physical pain he experienced in nearly two decades. He awoke in the jail cell. 

Mr. Roosevelt was a sickly child but learned to overcome that through vigorous exercise. After lunch and before coming over here he took a walk around the town to burn off some of the meal. I merely needed to draw his attention to the item. It is now in his pocket and he should eventually discover its true properties. It is important that he keeps the stone. In less than two years time both his wife and mother will die within months of each other and he will fall into a deep depression, worse than that which overtook you Katherine. Even after he remarries and has children with his second wife he will still have an unconscious desire to rejoin his first wife in death. 

He will resign from the New York Assembly and travel out west. He will be suffering from survivor's guilt and have a form of death wish, volunteering for the most dangerous of jobs. He will die serving as a Deputy Sheriff in the Dakota Territories, a place even rougher and more dangerous than here. If the gods intervene and save him then he will go on to return east where he will become the Commissioner of the New York City Police Department. In that role he will fight the status quo and for morality without any concern for his own personal safety and will be murdered in a conspiracy of corrupt police and politicians. 

If the gods intervene yet again to save him from that fate he will volunteer to be an officer in the United States Army during a war against Spain near the end of this century. He will die leading a charge up a hill on the Caribbean Island of Cuba. If the gods were to intervene yet another time as a war hero he will receive the nomination for Vice President of the United States and later assume the Presidency. But that too will be short-lived as he will make public appearances again without concern for his own safety and will die from an assassin's bullet. 

Katherine, in none of those timelines will he survive to become the great man that he can be, nor would he inspire those children who now surround him to go on to all that they can accomplish. He has the potential to be one of the greatest leaders in your Nation's history and be immortalized alongside Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln. And my own selfish reason for this is that he will take an opposite position as Berwick and that man's contemporaries, who see natural resources for them to exploit. Roosevelt will be inspired by the man who will become his best friend, Seth Bullock, who ten years ago when he was with the Montana Territorial Legislature got the Montana land known as Yellowstone Forest preserved. 

As President Roosevelt will declare large patches of virgin forest and other natural wonders throughout the country to be national parks, preserved for Millennia for Americans to enjoy as they are today. Without him, the oil, coal and railroad barons of the early twentieth century will destroy those lands and the animals upon them and it will be lost forever. So with the Daedalus Stone, that will change everything, and Roosevelt will survive despite his unconscious death wish and aspire to greatness. And if I can preserve several hundred thousand acres of land and the animals upon them by simply pointing out a lost rock on the ground to one man then that is what I have done." 

Kate was silent for longer this time, taking everything in. "I wouldn't wish the pain I've known on any other. Somehow, knowing Tom and I will be together again somehow makes it easier to wait for that time to come. And knowing I have things to do here. I wish there was some way I could tell him that, but I don't think it's good to know too much about our own futures. I would hate to see this land covered in mines and shafts and railroad ties everywhere." She hesitated. "I have a question for you, but first, why tell me all this?" 

Diana answers, "Because you have been feeling guilty about your actions yesterday. You followed your instincts which cost your group the element of surprise and set a number of other things in motion. Had you acted differently Mr. Earp would still have the Daedelus Stone rather than Mr. Roosevelt and your nation and world would now be facing a far more bleak future." 

Kate states, “I was impatient. I knew none of us were experienced with such things, and it seemed like every time we turned around another thing was standing between us and the creatures. Not only that I displayed my skills. I just... At least no innocents were killed, and as you say, someone very important will live to fulfill his promise. You have taken greater care of me than I could deserve." 

She looked over to where Rebecca Eaton sat frozen. "Speaking of deserving... Doctor Eaton's daughter said she hoped she was worthy to be in my presence today. She called me a chosen one of the gods! I don't want to be a holy object to anyone, I'm just Katherine. I told her that you bless many, including her mother, but I don't think she really understood me. I suppose I want to know... I thought I would have to keep this a secret. That people would think I was crazy. Now enough people know the truth that I wouldn't have to hide it, but I'm afraid of people reacting just like Rebecca. I'm not sure how to handle it. As a child I thought I might serve the gods. It's too late for that now, I'm on another path, and practicing another power. Is this the way I can serve?" 

Diana replies, "Katherine, the child does not really understand. She is basing an opinion upon incomplete information. Information is the key and you already have the tools at your disposal to shape this town's perception of you. This town's priestess is a close personal friend of yours as is the editor of the town's newspaper. Furthermore, the publisher of that same paper shares the same teacher as you. If you wait until options are already formed it will be difficult to change them, but the opportunity is before you to define and shape them yourself." 

She then points across the room to the children and Mr. Roosevelt and says, "And as for how to best serve me, you are already doing it. Look at the faces of those three youngsters, they are soaking up every word he says like a sponge and being inspired to know no limits. Years from now when he is President they should be encouraged to write to him. He too will remember this day and will write them back. Time is fluid, deities and their servants could change things, but if history proceeds upon the path that I have now set into motion Theodore Roosevelt will go on to be this nation's twenty-sixth president and will bring this country into a leadership role on the world's stage. 

A few decades later Herbert Hoover will continue that mission as the nation's thirty-first president. Early in the twenty-first century Matthew Santos will become the forty-forth president and the first non-human to be elected to that office. During his term Consuela Tollucca will serve on President Santos's Cabinet as his Secretary of Health and Human Services and then later as his Vice President. She will succeed him as the forty-fifth president and the first woman to hold that office. Under her leadership the entire planet will be united with a mission of peace. These are the minds that you will help to shape Katherine. It is an awesome responsibility but also one that I know you will be able to fulfill just by being yourself and following what you truly believe in." 

Kate says, "I hope that is all that's required, I don't how to do more. The potential is in these children, I'm only a facilitator." She looked over at the children and the visitor she hadn't even known would be here today. "It's more than I can wrap my mind around, how small decisions add up. Mr. Roosevelt wouldn't be here today if I hadn't... If I hadn't allowed myself to care for Conrad and bring him with me to Boston and go with him to New York." She stopped short of saying If Tom hadn't died. You're really suggesting that I lay my private life out for the whole town in the newspaper? I would feel as if I were bragging. I suppose it could be included in a story about your visit to the church. It would be better for the school if the town understood." 

Diana replies, "I am saying that once people begin to notice you should trust your friends." Kate answers, "Well, I've said more than once I was on a mission to win over most of this town. I'll just have to keep working on that." Kate blushed and added, "I appreciate how patient you are with all my little foibles. In Boston I always knew who I was and what to do. Here, everything is so different, I'm often uncertain and always questioning. And sometimes resentful." She looked over at her students. "I wish Niles could see how far his nephew will go. I wish I could see what Matthew and Consuela will do, but I'm glad they'll stay friends and support each other. The world will be so different by then." 

Diana says, "Yes it will. I will be taking my leave of you Katherine. I will visit you once more, shortly after your son is born, but that will most likely be our final physical encounter. But when you speak to me I will listen." Kate answers, "Yes, somehow I have believed so since our first meeting. I will try not to blather on too much. Now I have another reason to be eager for December to arrive. The words can't possibly express how grateful I am, but I thank you." 

Diana answers, "No, thank you. And I believe that I can also help you with the situation that you had with young Miss Eaton." Time resumes it's natural pace as the chatter of the room reconvenes. Conrad turns to Kate and says, "Would you like to introduce me to your friend." Kate sees that Diana remains beside her attired in the Native garb. The only change to her physical appearance it that her ears are now pointed, giving her the appearance of a half-elf of High Elvan descent. Kate shook her head and said to the Goddess. "You don't have any idea how disorienting that is, do you?" 

She took Conrad's hand. "My dear, this is Diana. Diana, Mr. Conrad Booth." He arches his eyebrows and says, "Diana, were you named after the Goddess of the Hunt and Moon?" She smiles and says, "No Mr. Booth, _I am _ the Goddess of the Hunt and Moon." He appears momentarily at a loss for words. 

Kate squeezed his hand. "It's alright. There are no bad tidings or surprises today. And I'm sure she would be interested in meeting someone likely to be a large presence in my son's life." Conrad says, "Well...yes. Thank you Diana for showing your blessings upon my friend Katherine. Your continued presence in our lives is a great honor. We are indebted to you." She replies, "Thank you sir. Continue to keep Katherine and her son safe and I will be indebted to you as well." 

She stands and walks across the room to where the three Eaton children are listening to Mr. Berwick. She gestures for them to approach her. Five-year-old Tad begins to go that way until Rebecca grabs him and pulls him back, exclaiming "That woman is part elf. They are savages, never approach them." The room then becomes silent again and most people in the room freeze in place once more. Kate notes that she and Conrad are not frozen, nor are the Eaton children. It only takes a second for Philby Eaton to see that the others are unmoving and point that out to his siblings. 

The woman says, "Yes, I am part Elvan and also part Human." Her physical image then shifts again, alternating from races to race, her body transforming from tall to small and back to human sized again as she becomes Ogre, Halfling, Orc, Gnome, Dwarf and back to Human. She then says, "I am one with all races who believe in me. I am Diana, the Goddess of the Hunt and Moon. I met your parents last week children, just as I am meeting with you now. I bestowed blessings upon them as I will for all believers. Do not harbor hatred or mistrust in your hearts for those of other races, as all races are truly one, and only through working together can we prosper. Now please come forward, I have a gift for each of you." 

The children appear reluctant to move. Kate approached then and squatted down and says to then, "She is very lovely, isn't she? But the first time I saw her I was a little scared, too. There's nothing to fear. As we are hers, she is ours, and as you love her so she loves you. Your mother showed you the token Diana gave her. Why don't you go see what she might have for you?" 

The three approach. She reaches into a pouch pocket and removes eleven seeds, handing a pair to Tad, three to Philby and six to Rebecca. She says, "Each of these seeds are for fruit trees not native to this area but with the proper supervision and caring will thrive for you. Each of you is to find a mentor, a person familiar with the flora and fauna of this area and the two of you are to plant these together, each of you three planting just one seed." 

"Tad, you will go with Mr. Booth," and she gestures across the room to Conrad. He waves back. "He knows of a special place to the east of here, where he has taken Mrs. Kale for picnics. The two of you will plant your seeds there. 

Philby, you will find an older high elf named Jadito. He has lived in these lands for hundreds of years. Take Emily Banks with you, the three of you will study together for I sense that you have the spirit in you to become a priest of nature, as does she. It is alright to worship the deities of both the Roman pantheon while also showing reverence to the deities of the elves, the half-elves have done so for centuries and the gods accept them. You three will plant your seeds at Jadito's favorite mediation area. 

Rebecca, you will seek out the centaur Qualtaqa to assist you. You have seen him before in town but have always been afraid. Fear him not, his honor is like that of the Knights of the Round Table and once befriend he will protect you forever. The two of you will plant a pair of seeds in his meditation spot. The final four seeds you will give to your parents who with the Priestess Florencia and her companion Nanuet will plant them near the newly constructed church. Until now there has been mistrust between the four of them before and this bond with strengthen their ties. They will learn to become fast friends, depending upon one another to help stabilize this town." 

She then reaches into another pouch and removes four acrorns, handing one to each child. "This town will be your home for the near future and in future years a place that you will always be drawn back to visit. But once you are each are married, starting a family and ready to settle down in a permanent location elsewhere you should plant that acorn. A long-lived tree will then grow in that spot and so long as your family resides in the shade of that tree it they will be kept safe." She hands the final acorn to Kate and says, "Plant this on your ranch and it will do the same for your family." 

Kate replies, "Thank you. I'm sure it will grow as beautiful as Tom's tree, and bring as much comfort. I hope members of my family will be there for many generations." Diana smiles and says, "Ah, but I thought that you did not wish to know too much of your own future? I must go now." She turns towards the Eaton children and says, "Always remember what I have told you." She looks towards Conrad and says, "Be alert Mr. Booth." To Kate she says, "I will see you in December." Her appearance changes back to the half-elvan. Sound reconvenes throughout the room. Diana casually walks up and out the door. Meghan walks over to Kate and asks, "Who was that half-elf? A friend of yours?" 

Kate replies, "Yes, a very good friend. She'll be back in December, when the event she set in motion comes to pass." Meghan is quick on the uptake and says, "The event....do you mean to say that was...." Kate laughed softly. "Yes. She checks on me from time to time and she wanted me to know a few things to set my mind at rest. And she straightened out the 'hero worship' problem." "And how did she do that?" Meghan asks. 

Kate replies, "She spoke to the Eaton children and gave them each seeds to plant. And she told them where, and with whom to plant them. Hopefully their parents will believe them, since it is an elderly high-elf, a centaur, and Conrad who they're supposed to plant with. Hopefully, Rebecca having her own experience will solve any worthiness concerns she had." Meagan replies, "Well....um...I guess that's good. If I had known we were entertaining a Goddess here today I would have worn my better dress."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-four, “Hi Sailor!“, Friday, June 16th, 3:30 P.M. * 

Ruby drags Jane over to the twelve sailors who have boarded the train for the journey westward. "Good afternoon gentlemen," Ruby says in a sweet voice. "How is everyone today?" The men immediately stand at attention. One has lieutenant stripes and the others appear to be enlisted men, but it isn't the officer who initiates conversation. A handsome auburn-haired clean-shaven man says "Well hello ladies, please tell me that we have the good fortune of traveling with you all the way to Buffalo." 

She replies, "Actually, we're not going quite so far, we'll be getting off in Rochester." Her smile widens. "But that's still pretty far. If you don't mind me asking, what's a fine group of upstanding gentlemen such as yourselves doing going to Buffalo? Are you headed home? I wouldn't think there was a naval base in Buffalo." He replies, "Not a base, but a port. We'll be catching up with our new ship there. We don't have to report until tomorrow afternoon though, what is there to do in Rochester?" 

Ruby swings her hair from one shoulder to the other, "Well, it is a city, although not nearly as large as Manhattan. But there's still plenty to do. What do boys like you like to do in your spare time?" The spokesman for the group says "We're fans to nightclub shows, billiards, drinking to excess and private recreational activities. Does any of that suit your fancy?" Ruby smiles slyly, "Oh, I think we could be good friends tonight, those are some of my favorite activities. But I would have to ask my friends before I made a decision." 

Ruby looks over her shoulder at Jane and at Richard, trying to gage their interest. Jane says, "Okay Ruby, I'm game." Richard says, "If you ladies wish to accept the company of these gentlemen for the evening that is fine, I have a number of things to check out once we get to Rochester. But let's find some lodgings first so that you'll have somewhere to stagger back to after your night on the town." Ruby salutes Richard with a giggle. "Aye aye Captain, will do!" She again takes Jane by the hand and pulls her down into one of the sailors seats. "You don't mind if we chat for a while, do you? We'd love to hear all about your exploits." 

The spokesperson introduces himself and Petty Officer First Class Roger Birch, and the others as Petty Officer Second Class Carl von Diamond, Petty Officer Third Class Gregory Flemming, Petty Officer Third Class Daniel Fowler, Petty Officer Third Class Bjorn Kiesow, Seaman Brent Shoal, Seaman Dominick Martini, Seaman Stephen Frye, Seaman Armand Vann, Seaman Jordan Munson, Seaman Apprentice Claude Hamel and Lieutenant John Loughlin. 

"It's wonderful to meet you all. " Ruby stands and gives a little curtsy and a nod of her head, "I'm Ruby West and this is my friend Jane Boag. We're here visiting from out west." She plops back down in her seat and crosses one leg over the other. "You said you were heading to a new ship. Where are you shipping off to?" 

He replies, "We're meeting up with the USS Resolve in Buffalo, it is a naval armored freighter assigned to the Great Lakes region. All of us except for Seaman Apprentice Hamel and Lieutenant Loughlin served together on the USS Wyoming, a steam sloop that was recently decommissioned. Prior to the Wyoming Petty Officer Flemming, Petty Officer Fowler, Petty Officer Kiesow and I also served together on the USS Spuyten Duyvil, an armored torpedo vessel built during the Civil War and decommissioned in 1880." Ruby says, "That sounds all very... official. So then you'll be staying on the Resolve in the Great Lakes area then? Or being a freighter will you be traveling around?" 

Roger replies, "We'll be transporting equipment and supplies for the various branches of the military from different ports along the Five Great Lakes and the Saint Lawrence Seaway. Not as exciting work as a sloop schooner or torpedo boat, but there will be many more ports of call to visit and have fun at." 

"Well, having fun is never a bad thing, is it?" Ruby grins up at the handsome man. She pats her hand on the seat next to her indicating for him to sit. "It's much preferable to not having fun. I came out here to New York to have some fun and celebrate my birthday. I think I've been doing well so far but I'm always looking for additional opportunities." She bites her lip in a tempting way as she continues to smile at him. He looks her over from head to toe and says, "Let me guess, your twentieth?" 

"Nineteen," she says proudly. "I think I'm doing pretty good for nineteen. So, we can have a birthday party tonight. If you're interested, of course." He says, "Why that's a splendid idea, let's find the liveliest place in Rochester and have it there. It'll do the young Lieutenant good to see what the real world is like!" "Oh," she raises an eyebrow, "Why does the young lieutenant not know what the real world is like?" She looks the quiet lieutenant over waiting to hear the answer. 

Roger states, “He's led a sheltered life. He's from a small isolated farm town in Vermont. They had no alcoholic beverages and did not allow for pre-marital relations. Isn't that so Lieutenant?" The young man says, "Yes, it was a quiet town but a very friendly place. I had never left it. But back during the War between the States my father did his civic duty and served and I felt that I should do the same. My grandfather is a good friend of one of our Senators in Congress, so pulled some strings to get me a navy commission as an officer." Roger says, "And I consider it my civic duty to educate our new ship officer before we actually arrive at our ship. Isn't that right boys?" The other sailors all echo agreement. 

Ruby laughs. "A lady would be appalled at this discussion, no?" She shakes her head and laughs again. "Well John, seems you have a lot to learn. If you want to that is... Trust me when I say there is a whole wide world out there and I think you'll find it very... pleasurable." Ruby looks to Jane, still grinning. "Janie, you're awfully quiet. It seems like you might be able to help this boy out a bit. You know, discuss with him some of the more common ways of making the goddess happy." Jane just smiles. 

The train begins to depart Albany station. Each of the ladies takes a seat with a sailor sitting down beside her and a pair of sailors seating themselves in the pair of seats both in front of and behind the ladies. Richard sits a little further back beside the innocent Lieutenant. The one who sits with Ruby is Roger who asks, "And why is it that you are going to Rochester?" She says, "I'm visiting an old friend. He doesn't know I'm coming though, it's a surprise. Hopefully a pleasant one." 

Roger says, "Well of course it will be a pleasant one, what red-blooded American male wouldn't be happy to have a visit from you? But before that you'll have to show my friends and I the hot night spots of Rochester. What locations would you recommend?" Ruby answers, "Quite honestly, I haven't been around the City in a few years, things have probably changed. But if you head to Madison Square you'll most likely find something entertaining to do. Something up your alley. Which sounds like it would be right up my alley too." 

Ruby stared into the man's eyes for a moment. She felt alive and excited and was truly enjoying this experience. It had been weeks now since she had the warmth of a man attracted to her this close and made her skin tingle. Jake's attentions had been enough to satisfy her but where was he? Obviously he didn't care that she was missing or he would have tried to contact her. Still, she wished it was him sitting across from her and not this stranger. She grins again and forces her thoughts back into the moment. "So, Roger, how old are you? Tell me a little about yourself." 

He replies, "I know I don't look it but I'm thirty-one, been in the service since my eighteenth birthday. The first thing I learned from the war veterans is that the best way to stay alive in combat is to make true friends who will do anything for you. We haven't been in a war since then but if we do I've got my friends all set as that has been my philosophy since then. Greg, Dan, Bjorn and I have been together so long now that we know exactly how each other thinks and will even finish each others sentences." "There really isn't anything better than true friends. I've been learning that myself recently," she says as she looks to Jane. Her voice drops and she puts a hand on his arm as she leans closer to him. "Was being in the war as terrible as I think it was?" 

"According to the Veterans it was, that was before I became a sailor." He gestures to Petty Officer von Diamond and says, "Carl here was the only one of our group to actually serve in the war." Von Diamond says, "Yah, and I joined near the end. Spent that time off the Virginia coast maintaining a naval blockade. We only saw combat once when a Confederate ironclad ran the blockade. Rockets flew left and right that night." “Lucky for you then, not to be there. It must have been really scary." Ruby shivers and is quiet for a few moments. 

Finally she smiles mischievously again. "So... if you can read their minds and finish their sentences, what are Greg, Dan, Bjorn thinking right now?" Roger says, "Greg wants to find a bar and get drunk, Bjorn is hungry for fried chicken and you can go ahead and slap Dan's face for the thoughts that are going through his mind right now." Ruby throws her head back and laughs heartily at that. When she is done laughing she flips her hair from one side to the other and gazes at Roger. "And what are you thinking right now?" 

He laughs, "Honestly, along the same avenues as Dan is except I believe in getting some dancing and drinks in first. You can go ahead and slap me now and get it over with." Ruby raises an eyebrow and replies seriously, "Now why would I want to do that?" He smiles and says, "Well, don't say I didn't give you an opportunity." He gestures across the car and says, "It looks like your friend is getting along fine with my friends." Ruby glances over and sees that Jane is indeed captivating the attention of the five sailors surrounding her, showering each with an equal amount of attention and flattery. 

"Oh, she has that way with everyone." A genuine and unforced smile flits to Ruby's lips as she looks on with awe at her friend. "She really is something else, just an amazing person. So good with people." Ruby laughs, "Plus she's really fun." Ruby takes a section of hair and twirls it around her finger, "By the way, I reserve the right to give you that slap later. If you do something to deserve it of course." 

The conversation remains light until the train reaches Utica Station, around a third of the way to Rochester, when the conductor announces a forty-five minute layover while they change over some freight cars. Roger suggests to Ruby that they go stretch their legs. "Sounds like a good idea, I hate being cramped." Ruby stands and stretches then takes Roger by the arm. As they pass Richard Ruby comments, "We're just going for a little walk, we'll be back in a bit. Keep your eye on Janie and make sure she doesn't get into trouble!" Ruby winks at him and lets Roger guide her out the train and in whatever direction he chooses. 

"The sky is go gray, I wonder if it's going to rain soon," she comments casually as they walk. They take a brief walk down Utica Lane a few blocks from the train depot and he leads her into the Utica Mansion Inn. The large Victorian-style mansion has embossed wallpaper and handsome wood paneling. He leads her through the restaurant and over to the bar where he orders himself a brandy and for Ruby whatever she would desire. Ruby indulges and orders a pink champagne. She sips it slowly, savoring the sweet bubbly flavor. 

She looks around at the rich surroundings, "Have you been here before? Seems like you knew just where to go." He laughs and says, "Well, sort of. This place is apparently brand new, I was actually expecting to see the building that stood on this spot when I was last in Utica two years ago. It wasn't quite as upscale as this, but then again, I'm sure a lady of your refined tastes wouldn't be caught dead in a working class saloon." 

Ruby holds her glass up eye level and stares through the glass before placing it on the bar. She puts her back to the bar and casually leans up against it. "That's very sweet of you to say. But...," she pauses for effect, "If you try hard you can imagine me not always having the ability to have such refined tastes. I've probably been in seedier places than you have sir." She turns back to the bar and takes another sip of her champagne. "I prefer that those days are over though and certainly appreciate the finer things in life. Particularly when I'm being lavished with them." She raises her champagne glass in toast and the sly grin returns to her face. 

She concludes, "And that's all you need to know about me." "For now," he says with a devious smile on his face. She returns the smile, "For now." Then she laughs, "Are you always this forward?" He replies, "We don't get shore leave that often Miss. West." "I understand." She runs a finger back and forth along the fine wood bar, stalling. She then says, "I suppose I should mention that I have a boyfriend." Roger glances around the room and says, "I don't seem to see him anywhere around here. Is he waiting for you in Rochester?" 

"No," Ruby replies, a tint of sadness in her voice, "I don't think he's waiting for me anywhere. It's... complicated. He's in Arizona. That's where I'm from. I own part of a Saloon there." Ruby pauses then takes a big gulp of champagne. "I think he maybe regrets me. He hasn't tried to contact me since I left three weeks ago, including my birthday." Roger says, "Well then, I'm not quite sure what to say. I can't imagine that he would have done that if he truly cared about you. Oh well, his loss is my gain, and since it's not very likely that a Great Lakes freighter will be docking in Arizona any time soon I don't plan to worry about running into him." 

It takes a moment but Ruby's lips do again turn into a smile. "I think you're right Roger. His loss." Ruby slides her jacket off her shoulders, the revealing neckline of her dress more prominent. She then asks, “So... where does that leave us?" He smiles and replies, "As I see it, we have a few options available. We can each have another drink and then make our way back to the train. Or we can let the train leave without us, get a room at this inn, and catch up with our friends tomorrow." 

Ruby's heart started pounding in her chest. What started as harmless flirting suddenly turned into a life altering decision. She gazes at Roger then finishes her drink quickly. She smiles at him from under her eyelashes, running a finger across his chest. "While I am very, very tempted right now to take you up on that offer, my friends would be awfully worried if I didn't make it back on the train. To the point they would probably get off the train and come looking for me." He says, "Well pretty lady, we wouldn't want them to worry now. I guess we should be heading back." He finishes off his drink and leaves a $ 10 bill on the table. 

Ruby takes his arm and they start heading back. She stops them suddenly when they get to the sidewalk. She looks up to the sky, back inside the Inn and to Roger. She steps in close to him and whispers, "I know I have to get back on the train. But why don't you try convincing me otherwise anyway?" He replies, "No my dear, my suggestion was not only impulsive and ungentlemanly, but you are quite right in pointing out that it would cause your friends to worry. Back to the train it is." 

Ruby pouts through a smile. "And here I was thinking I would get a little kiss." She shrugs playfully, "I hope I don't change my mind." She takes his arm and waits for him to lead her back. He takes her arm. While they are walking he leans over and plants a kiss on her cheek. "Satisfied now?" he asks. "Satisfied? No," she teases. "But it'll do for now."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-five, “Tournament Players Arrive“, Friday, June 16th, 11:00 A.M. *

Jake had slept very late on Friday.  When he finally dragged himself out of bed, he dressed and made his way to the Promise City hotel.  There, in his inimitable way, he convinced Mrs. Smith to reopen the kitchen for some breakfast despite the fact that it was almost lunch time, while he nursed a coffee.   

After the meal, he swallowed his pride and heads to the church.  Alone in the street he lets the grimaces of pain escape to his face.  I need to remind myself to avoid getting blown up in the future.  He seeks out Nakomo and finds him out back of Minerva's house tending the garden.  At least Jake assumes that is what the boy is doing, since Jake has never tended one before and is not quite sure what it actually involves.  Certain that it would involve work anyway, that thought loses interest and he does not ask the young half elf about it. 

"Good morning, Nakomo."  Jake says pleasantly.  "Forgive my manners from yesterday, I never thanked you for the healing you bestowed upon me."  Jake offers him a hand shake and grimaces in pain, real pain though he strategically lets it show at that time. Nakomo scrambles up off of his knees in alarm.   “OH! Mr. Jake! You were hurt worse than you let on. You are so brave but you should have told me! Here, let me look at you." He says tugging his hero over to the swing and pushing him down onto the seat. Jake stifles a moan and a groan as the exhuberant youngster moves him across the yard and then onto the swing. 

Nakomo says, "Now do not try to make light of it I can see that you are still suffering. Show me and I will heal what I can." he says running his hands over Jakes sides and arms." Does this hurt?" "Hermes!" Jake exclaims followed by a sharp intake of breath as the boy's prodding finds a broken rib.  "Yes!"  He lets the breath out and then says in a more composed voice, "I promise to not make a witty comment about it if YOU promise not to push it out the other side of me." 

The boy states, “Oh! I'm sorry! I'm really sorry! Mr. Jake. I will be more gentle." He places his hands over the injured ribs, bows his head in concentration and begins a soft Yavapie chant. Jake feels the heat eminating from the boys hands and a warm soothing sensation penetrates his ribs.  After a few minutes Nakomo sits back on his haunches and looks up at Jake expectantly. "Any better?" Jake lets out the breath he did not realize he was holding.  "Yes, Nakomo, that is an improvement.  Thank you, I did not mean to be ungrateful while you examined me earlier."   He shifts about and tests the healing.  "My injuries were worse than I orginally thought.  It is still sore, but better for having seen you. Is all well with you and the Priestess after yesterday's busy day?" 

Nakomo shrugs his shoulders. "I guess so. I'm just glad that it's over. Miss Minerva seems okay too. physically at least, but when we went to the church afterward she started crying, real quiet like. She didn't think that I noticed and I didn't say anything. All those tears.. I guess I was embarassed by them. Then all of a sudden her clothes were clean and she made some comment about the gods telling her to stop her whining. Next thing I know she stomps out making some noise about getting something to warm her belly and I haven't seen her since. I heard her stumbling around when she came in late last night but she left again this morning before I saw her.” 

"Heh, she is a fiery one, always up to something."  Jake chuckles, apparently amused at some private joke.  "I need to get to the saloon, we have a big poker tournament this weekend.  If you want to work it, feel free to see Mr. Van Horne with my recommendation.  You are bound to get some fairly large tips with all that money floating around." He thanks him again and heads out. 

Nakomo watches Jake leave, pleased with himself that he could  ease his pain. He turns back to the task at hand and finishes weeding the herb garden before heading off to school for the afternoon.   School wasn't such a bad thing. He looked forward to a 'normal' day. The classes were interesting, especially the math and science and there were a number of rather pretty girls in attendance as well. He grinned and quickened his pace. 

Mid-way through the afternoon Jake Cook arrives at the Lucky Lady to see Cornelius Van Horne seated with two gentlemen and a lady.   One is a young barrel-chested man with sparkling blue eyes dark hair and sideburns.    The next man is young and thin, with dark hair beneath a plain black wide-brimmed hat and plain black clothing except for the white shirt.  The woman is fair haired, blue eyed a bit on the plump side and looks to be in her early thirties.  She is wearing very fashionable clothing most likely from Paris. 

"Good afternoon Mr. Van Horne," Jake says and tips his hat to the table.  "Please introduce me to your gentlemen friends," his smile widens, "after you introduce this charming lady." Van Horne introduces the woman as 'Poker Alice' Ivers, the younger man as Jefferson 'Soapy' Smith and the older man as Brett Maverick.   He then adds, "Maverick was just warning me about another of the players, Commodore Duvall."   

Maverick gives his tell-tale smile and says, "Yes, around six-years back I won the Commodore's high-stakes tournament about his riverboat, twenty players had each put in twenty-five grand, so a full half-million pot.   But the Commodore had conspired to steal it back, he didn't succeed, but the experience causes me some hesitancy to playing with him again." 

Jake states, "I do not know the Commodore well, only saw him a few times.  He likely does not even know who I am.  What little I do know from my personal experience leaves me trusting him none and liking him even less.  If there is not enough proof of his previous misdeeds to keep him out, then we have no choice but to go on.  We are certainly not going to cancel just because he is in town.  Forewarned is forearmed."   Jake smirks, "Faint heart never filled a flush, eh Mr. Maverick?" 

Maverick replies, "Indeed, our paths have never crossed before Mr. Cook, but I have heard of both you and Mr. Van Horne by reputation.   I'm looking forward to playing and don't want to miss a chance to play in this event, but wasn't going to stick around if the security wasn't tight.  My Pappy always said, 'A coward dies a thousand deaths, a hero dies but one. A thousand to one is pretty good odds.' " 

Jake says, "Heh, your Pappy said that did he?  I wonder if he ever met ol' Caleb White."  Jake shrugs, "No matter.  I trust your stay will be pleasant, and the game quite memorable.  I look forward to it as well.  Is there some assistance that I might offer since you are new to town?"  He looks from one face to another with a friendly smile, lingering only a short extra time on Alice's eyes and granting her a faintly larger smile before releasing contact. 

After they leave Van Horne says to Jake, "All three are checked into rooms over at the Promise City Hotel.   It looks like we be fielding five tables for the tournament, with a total of twenty-eight players as of right now.   I was just about to head over to the Promise City National Bank with these three to have them deposit the entry fee into the Tournament's account." Jake says, "Ah, yes, that reminds me I need to transfer my fee as well.  I will join you if you do not mind." Van Horne says, "Certainly, we can go together.  I need to confirm with Mr. Stevens who had deposited the fees yet.  He has agreed to keep the bank open tomorrow morning until noon in case there are stragglers." Jake nods and will go with them when they are ready.

As they are walking Jake catches the day's paper headlines and asks about it.  Van Horne gives him a summary, especially noting the information about the hooded riders, saying that the 4PM trial will be beyond absurd.   "Because of who is on trial?" Jake asks." 

Van Horne whispers back, "It's not that, it's just that the irony is beyond belief. These 'Law and Order' extremists are being defended by none other than John Wesley Hardin, the most notorious gunslinger the west has ever seen. Apparently he spent the last five years behind bars studying law and passed the bar exam upon his release from prison. He was the only lawyer in town other than Berg, Fisk and Upton, who are all conflicted." 

Over at the school, Emily stood listening to Mr. Berwind talk about mining coal.  Most of the girls had gone over to see the handsome actor but she had little care for that.  Or at least she cared more about what this man did. She stood in the back, arms folded across her chest, eyes wary.  She didn't begrudge anyone the coal to warm their homes, it had kept her family warm during long winters, but the dangers to the workers and what it did to the land...   

Even as he talked, she had the feeling she was missing something.  She must have been sleepy and nodded off a couple times.  Trisha had been mad last night which didn't make sleeping easy.  At least that was probably it.  But that nagging feeling of something different in the air couldn't be explained by being sleepy. 

Across the room Kate hugged Meagan in reaction to her Diana comment and stated, "She doesn't seem one to stand on formality.  It can be very disconcerting when she decides to pay a visit."  She laughed.  "Welcome to my life, Meghan." Meghan says, "Indeed, it does seem to be full of surprises.   Hopefully Patrick and Shannon will find themselves quieter lives than we seem to have these days." Kate replies, "I think we all want that for our children.  I'm certain it's what my parents want for me; Maman still wants me to come home.  You gave them a good start, they have to take it from here." Kate then muses to herself, “Patrick might still have a chance at a quiet life.  Shannon did not.   

She comments, "I should check on Conrad, this was his first time and I think he's a little rattled."  With a squeeze of the other woman's hand she went to Conrad. "Are you alright?  You wouldn't realize it, but you've always been there when Diana has visited me." He replies, "But those times I was like the other students and teachers were?  Frozen?   Honestly Kate, I'm not quite sure what has me troubled more, that I just met a deity or that I have to now ask the Eaton's permission to spend time with their son." 

Kate answers, "Yes, frozen.  Once in the Old North Church, and once in the Long Branch when I was there playing.   Diana didn't say you had to be alone.  If they're uncomfortable one of them could come with you, or I could.  Meeting her must be strange for you, who didn't even believe in gods not so long ago.  Oddly, I find my awe fading and I see her more like a friend.  An incredibly powerful friend that I pray to, but she listens." 

Conrad smiles and says, "Well then, that answers my next question, namely why has she visited you so frequently of late.   Your having that comfort level with her before the child is born I'm sure must be important to her.   And while I personally did not believe in the gods you on the other hand wanted nothing to do with them at all, so I am not the only one whose outlook has changed." 

Kate answers, "I haven't changed that much, I still want nothing to do with the rest of them.  Diana has said that she prefers to make small changes rather than manipulate mortals as most of her kind do.   She visited me in Boston because I called to her, although I didn't know she would come.  At the Long Branch she told me that she had arranged a midwife for me, and answered some questions I had.  Today she came because of the guilt I felt about my actions yesterday.  Her concern seems to be my mental well-being."  She was quiet for a moment.  "I have to wonder if I am still so very fragile." 

Conrad replies, "Fragile?  This from a women who yesterday decided to go fight vampire?"  He gestures across the room to Janet Fly, who had apparently been listening to the guest speakers from the alcove in the far corner and says, "Now somebody like her I think of as fragile, hardly you." Kate answers, "Tom's death nearly broke me, and the truth of it almost drove me mad.  It may take a great deal, but I have been on the edge and I don't really know how recovered I am. Janet will learn to be strong.  Her weakness is caring too much what others think." 

Conrad says, "Well, this has been an interesting afternoon."   He looks at his watch and says, "The guests seem to be winding down and are probably anxious to see more of this town.  You seem to have almost an hour left in your school day.   Are you planning to attend the trial for the Hooded Riders?  I could come by in an hour to escort you." Kate says, "Yes, I was planning to go, and since you cannot be my escort this evening you'll have to perform that duty this afternoon." 

Conrad says, "Very well my dear.   With the delay of Mr. Earp's trial until Monday Miss. Marcus will indeed be portraying the part of Juliet this weekend.  She says that the play will actually be a welcomed distraction, especially since her former fiancé will be arriving to prosecute her lover.   As for an escort for tonight, I believe that another gentleman who coincidentally shares my last name might be willing to assume that role." 

Kate answers, "I certainly wouldn't object, although I doubt such a notion has occurred to him and I wouldn't wish to impose.  If I approached him he could not politely refuse and I don't want to put him in that position. I have to make sure Mr. Gonzales knows he can come home tonight as well, in case he doesn't already know.  I should get back to my work." Kate squeezed his arm, then went to thank each of their guests for coming, making sure the children did as well. 

The downside to having the guest speakers is that for the next ten minutes after they leave the children are still wound up and no longer in the mood to concentrate on their studies. Instead of trying to settle the children down immediately, Kate, Meghan, and Mollie wound their way through the room, telling each child to go to a specific corner of the room when they gave the signal, mixing up the children so there was a range of ages in each group. 

After the excitement in the room started to die down, Kate rang the little bell on the desk and the children filed into the corners.  Instead of trying to settle them to regular studies, the lesson was in manners as each group was assigned to make a thank you for one of their speakers and include something they had learned in the note.  This way they could keep discussing what had just happened and not waste the rest of the school day. After the visitors had left and the teachers split them up, Emily was glad she wasn't in the group sending thanks to the miner.  She helped some of the younger kids write and waited anxiously to be dismissed. 

The school lets out promptly at 3:45 P.M.    Emily sits down outside on the bench, waiting for her Uncle, managing to swing her legs even though they were too long to avoid hitting the ground.  She watched Nakomo get closer, then jumped up and hurried over. Nakomo's grin widens as he approaches the pretty, long legged girl with the bright smile. "Normal" He thinks, and changes his gait in imitation of Jake's easy saunter. "Hi Emily!"   

"Where did you go yesterday?" she asked brightly. His smile falters and his blue eyes flash momentarily at her query but he quickly covers up his annoyance. "So much for normal." he sighs inwardly. "Ummm, Yesterday? Oh, I had some business with Miss Minerva to attend to.  Did I miss anything fun here?" Emily replies to Nakomo "Something felt funny around this town yesterday, and now it's gone. A good gone. I just thought it was kinda funny you both disappeared and then the town went crazy." 

Nakomo Looks up at the brilliant blue sky unmarred by clouds, "It is a good day." he says offer her his arm. Let's go in and see what the other students may be up to." Emily looked at the arm, puzzled. "Not much, I guess. You sure in a hurry to go to school. I didn't think you liked it that much." She shrugged and started toward the building still talking to Nakomo. "And they say girls keep secrets. I don't have any secrets." "I like it well enough. It beats working on a tin roof. Come on." He says avoiding her remark and pulling her to where kids are playing around back of the school . 

"You don't have to pull," Emily said, putting a steps distance between her and the boy. "I had enough of that nonsense in Chicago." "I wasn't trying to rush you, I was just going to escort you." he says holding his hands up in surrender before turning away shaking his head. "girls" he thinks in frustration. I will never figure them out. Nakomo had only had that look in his eye for a second, and she didn't want to encourage it to come back, but she didn't want him to think she didn't like him either. She comments, "Escorting is something grown-ups do. I'm not a grown-up, and I'm glad. I'd rather just be friendly and not worry about all that girl-boy nonsense." 

He turns back, "Well, you are a girl. And I was taught to treat girls with respect. I was Just being polite. but have it your way then." He turns and goes into the building. Emily flopped back down on the bench outside the school and started playing with her long hair, making little braids in the ends and then pulling them apart again. Sometimes being a girl stunk. Like not being able to say you could do things by yourself without hurting feelings, and like not being able to go anywhere by yourself. She continued to wait for her Uncle to arrive.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-six, “Grant Porter’s Revelations”, Friday, June 16th, 3:45 P.M. * 

Doctor Eaton arrives at that time to collect his three children.  Tad excited starts to tell him about meeting the Goddess Diana and being given seeds to plant.  Rebecca stops Tad, stating, we can talk about this when we get home.   Doctor Eaton approaches Kate and asks, "Was one of your guest speakers the Goddess?" 

Kate replies, “No Doctor, but she did stop by to check on me today.  I had some regrets about some of my actions and she came to reassure me.  I expressed some concern; your children seemed to be in awe of me and I am still only an ordinary woman.  Just extraordinarily blessed.  So Diana revealed herself to them and spoke with them." The Doctor replies, "Then it is good that I brought them here this afternoon, perhaps it was she who caused me to do so." Kate answers, "Perhaps, although I think it more likely she took advantage of your decision rather than caused it.  She doesn't tamper with our thoughts. I hope your meeting wasn't too difficult." 

He states, "It's not over yet, we took a break so that the members could attend the trial this afternoon.  We'll resume afterwards.   But things will be different, Anse and Rebecca King collected the bodies of their son and nephew and left.  They then got into a shouting match with Judge Isby over his decision to not charge Arcade's Gang with the deaths.   It ended with them withdrawing their ranch from the township of Promise City.  That will also terminate their financial support of my school." 

She nodded and sighed.  "I suspected they would decide to leave, I'm sorry your school is caught up in it.  I can't say I had any affection for the Kings but no one should ever have to bury their own child." He states, "Don't concern yourself about the school just yet Mrs. Kale.  I have the weekend to organize next week's lessons.   Several of the student's parents have valuable skills, so I should be able to plan out at least three days.   Then come Wednesday, the newly elected Town Council can decide what to do about the education in this town." 

Kate answers, "Your students couldn't be in better hands.  In fact, I'd hoped in a few weeks after everything has settled down you might agree to take on one more student.  I picked up my nursing skills rather piecemeal, I'd very much like some formal instruction if only to be sure I won't accidentally do any harm.” He replies, "You and I both hope for things to settle down, and yes, I would be happy to enhance your medical training, Thank you again for watching the children, I should be getting them home." 

"They were a pleasure to have here," Kate answers and turned to the children and said goodbye, asking them to say hello to their mother for her.  "Thank you for bringing them.  I'm sure I'll see you later." Eaton and his children depart.   Mollie Caudell comments to Kate, "Who was that man?  He looks a lot like Doctor Eaton but he sure doesn't sound like Eaton." Kate smiled.  "I know, I'm still waiting for the other shoe to drop.  For something to happen and have the family go back to hating me.  But their experience in the church last weeks seems to have opened their eyes." 

Mollie says, "If you ask me I'd say it was that spell that the Priestess cast upon him at that election meeting.  Ever since then he's been a different man." Kate says, "He did look like he'd just walked over his own grave.  And then, after at least one god spoke through the Priestess he didn't believe in, he gets to actually meet another and find out she believes in all sorts of things he didn't.  It must be a hard thing to wrap ones mind around." 

The teachers got the room cleaned up and Mollie and Meghan were on their way. Kate spent the time waiting for Conrad getting a few moments with Ginnie, which were harder and harder to come by these days. Just before Conrad arrived she ran off to Mary Kelley's and Kate was ready to go when he arrived. Conrad takes Kate by the arm and they make the short walk one block west to the Promise City Town Hall, arriving at five minutes until four. 

The building is rather crowded at this point with at least one-hundred-fifty people in attendance, including all of the dwarves from the Last Ditch Mine and their German friends employed by Count von Zeppelin. The Judge and Bailiff arrive and the Court is called to order at 4:00 P.M. The Marshal and his Deputies then escort in three of the four accused, namely Icabod Shackelton, Kirby Watkins and Jason Snavely. Alongside the men is a slim clean-shaven man in a suit with short dark hair, apparently their attorney. 

Chester whistles in surprise at the size of the crowd. He nudges Eddie. "They really came out in droves for this." Eddie whispers back, "These guys did try to burn down half the town, Chet. Who do you think their lawyer is? I haven't seen him around before." Chet says, "Beats me. Probably some shyster from Galeyville." Across the room Conrad softly mutters "I don't believe it!" He then hurries over to Chumbley and the two whisper a short conversation to each other. 

Conrad then returns to Kate and sits down beside her, still shaking his head in disbelief. "My dear, what is it? That man? No one is brilliant enough to help them get away with this," she whispered. He whispers back, "It's not that, it's just that……the hooded riders are being defended by John Wesley Hardin, the most notorious gunslinger the west has ever seen. Chumbley says he studied law behind bars the last five years and passed the bar exam upon his release from prison. He was the only lawyer in town other than the regulars, who couldn’t defend them due to conflicts of interest.“ 

Judge Isby says, "Mr. Snavely, Shackelton and Watkins will be defended by Attorney J. W. Hardin of Texas. I have granted him dispensation for this trial to practice law in the Arizona Territory. Mr. Hardin, do you need any more time to confer with your clients?" The Attorney says in a soft-spoken voice, "A few minutes if that is alright with you Sir." Isby says, "Proceed. Marshal Berg, if you could go get the Porter boy now?" "Yes Sir," Berg says and departs. 

"That's not the voice I expected," Kate said. "But I suppose his voice isn't what he usually did his talking with.” She looked around the crowded room. "Seems the only time most of the town is together is for trials. We have a few too many of them here." Conrad replies, "I imagine that Monday's will be even more crowded as a lot of reporters are coming to cover the Poker Tournament and will be sticking around to see what Wyatt Earp's fate will be. But once that is done with we should hopefully be seeing the last of these trials." Kate answers, "I hope so. Less trials very likely means my life is quieter. And I have enough to worry about with all my new admirers." 

Minerva rides back into town in time to see the crowd gathered in front of the court house. She hitches Shadow to a post and works her way through the crowd to Chester. "What's going on here? They're not trying Earp yet, are they?" Chester says to her, "No, not yet. We've got the riders on trial first. Apparently the former outlaw John Wesley Hardin is defending them." 

Marshall Berg returns with young Grant Porter also accompanied by the boy's father and Doctor James Eaton. They go to the front of the room and sit on the opposite side as the three accused. 

Judge Isby calls the court back to order. He says, "I will be treating Mr. Porter's case differently than the other three. He is a juvenile, and furthermore, two of the other gang members were his school teachers who therefore had opportunity to apply undue influence on the boy." Hardin stands and says "I object your honor. The boy is sixteen years of age, which is the age that this town has recognized him to be a legal adult. Furthermore, he is even registered to vote." 

Judge Isby says, "Your objection is noted, however are you disputing the fact that both Mr. Shackelton and Mr. King were both his assigned teachers and were therefore in a position to greatly influence the boys actions?" Hardin says, "Yes sir, if the town recognizes him to be an adult he was responsible for his own actions." The Judge calls Doctor Eaton to take the stand. He says, "Doctor Eaton, you were the third teacher at Grant Porter's school and therefore in a better position than anyone to gauge the relationships. How would you characterize the situation?" 

Eaton says, "Ashley King took it upon himself to be the boy's mentor. They were inseparable whenever Grant wasn't at his father's shop. I for one was not comfortable with the relationship and truly feel that undue influence was involved, that the boy was coerced." Hardin gets up to cross-examine Eaton but is unable to get the surgeon to change his opinion or state anything to 
the contrary, the closest he gets being to have Eaton confess that he does feel pity for the boy. Kate cringed. A teacher's position should never be used in that way. The responsibility was to teach the child how to think for themselves, not teach them what to think. 

Judge Isby invites Hardin to retake his seat and also cautions the Attorney "You will be provided an opportunity to cross-examine Mr. Porter after he is finished answering my questions but until then I do not want to hear any outbursts from you or your clients. Is that clear?" Hardin indicates that it is. Grant Porter takes the stand. Judge Isby asks the boy to describe in his own words everything that he knows about the actions of the Hooded Riders, starting from the inception of the group. Kate took Conrad's hand and a deep breath, then sat up straight to listen. 

Grant says "The group started up shortly after Ashley King shot and killed Colin Hunter and Nicholas Thayer". That revelation leads to much commotion in the courtroom and the Judge pounds the gavel to restore order. Chester coughs when he hears Grant and then mutters to himself, “That's a bold thing to say under oath.” Kate remembered her own encounters with Ashley King, and his interest in Minerva. She looked at Conrad and remembered his warnings and wondered what he thought of this. 

Judge Isby says, "King told you about that?" Grant says, "No, but he missed school that day and the next day had his arm bandaged. I just found out what happened just a few days ago at the farmhouse. He was telling Snavely and that Galeyville guy, John." The Judge says, "Please continue." 

Grant says, "King had been riding from town back to his own ranch the night before when he spotted Wyatt Earp. He followed Earp, who it turns out was following a trail left by Thayer and Ordway. According to King, Earp got careless and rode into an ambush, Ordway killed his horse and Earp fired back and caused Ordway to fall dead from his perch at Earp's feet. Earp then got on Ordway's horse and rode off. Figuring whoever Ordway was with would have heard the shots King didn't want to get caught in a crossfire so found a place to lay low a quarter-mile away. 

He heard somebody shouting Ordway's name from higher up the mountain but they waited until the first light of dawn to climb down to investigate. The two who came down were Thayer and Hunter. At that point in time there were only two political parties running for office and both of those two were in the opposing party, so King saw it as too good an opportunity to pass up, especially with Earp's horse lying dead there to pin the blame on him. So King took careful aim and shot them both. What he didn't count on was that sharpshooter Vaughn Palmer to be up the mountain watching, and King then took a bullet in his arm. 

He got away then, with Vaughn continuing to shoot at him. King rode up to Dos Cabezas, bribed some guys there to vouch for him having been playing poker there all night, then took the stagecoach to Wilcox towing his horse. When he got there he found a doctor to patch him up. He then rode back to Promise City that night." They'd heard so many different things about had happened at that mine-head that Kate wasn't sure how seriously to take this testimony. She filed it away in her mind to compare with everything else later. 

The Judge asks, "And how did that lead to the formation of the hooded riders?" Grant replies, "He told Shackelton what he had done, who felt that the ends justified the means and any act was necessary to keep the cattle rustlers from taking over the town through elected office. They decided that the campaign needed to continue, with the Palace Saloon their next target. In the next few days they rounded up others who felt the same way. King also went to Galeyville to get his cousin Luthor, who had been hiding out there since there was a price on his head. Luthor and his friend John had experience with munitions." 

Isby asks, "Why were you recruited?" Grant says, "Because I had access to certain ingredients from my father's apocathary shop that Mr. Hudson needed." "Mr. Hudson, the baker?" Isby says. "Baker and alchemist," Grant replies, "He had been mixing up magical potions for King and Buckley for years, but his suppliers had dried up." Kate ponders that it Seems like everyone here knew how to do just a little magic. Kate shook her head and wondered how many others of her neighbors had talents. Chester thinks, When this trial is over, Judge Isby's going to have a bunch more to start. At this rate, we'll need a bigger jail. 

Isby says, "So they organized this group. Had this actually been long in the planning?" Grant Porter replies, "Apparently yes. King had previously commissioned Claude Buckley to steal him some horses since the riders wanted to remain anonymous. Buckley's men then took up surveillance on two of the smaller ranches, the Phillips Ranch and the Perez Ranch. They rustled the horses from the Phillips Ranch but also continued to watch the Perez Ranch, which we later used as our headquarters after the attack on the town." Kate whispered to Conrad, “Not my ranch? Perhaps the early warning from Wyatt about Thayer's men had spared us the attention.” 

Judge Isby says, "How did the Last Ditch Mine get targeted?" Grant says, "It wasn't until the newspaper came out stating that the Dwarf had enough votes to win. Shackelton wasn't going to let a non-English-speaking non-human ever become mayor. Ashley also thought that a dry run would be good since he was going to have to be in church instead the next morning during the attack on the Palace." 

The Judge says, "And the targets were the Palace Saloon, Fly's Photo Studio, the Papago Cash Store, the Morand-Seawell Mining Office, Driscoll's Tannery and the Hoover Memorial School?" Grant replies, "No, I only heard mention of the Palace, Papago and Tannery, those were the ones affiliated with the Liberty and Freedom Parties. A few of the gang members improvised that morning with the others. Ashley was actually mad about that, as it implied that the Law and Order Party might have been responsible since they were the only party not effected." Kate whispers to Conrad “So the school had not been a planned target.” It still wasn't clear whether her presence there was why the dynamite was thrown into the school, but somehow she felt better just knowing violence against herself and Ginnie had not been planned. 

Judge Isby says, "And after Mr. Snavely and Mr. Allman were arrested and jailed, how did they go about escaping?" Grant says, "That was the easy part. While the trial was going on the Marshall's Office and Jail were unoccupied so Ashley just went in and hid the Turn to Gas potions in the cells." "They were locked? How did he get in?" the Judge asks. Grant replies, "Ashley had a set of keys, Marshall Hollister gave them to him over a year ago." Isby looks up to Marshall Berg and says, "That set of keys has not been recovered. Let's get Dick Lockmeyer to go re-key those locks today, and add a padlock and chain to each just to be double-sure." Kate was surprised there hadn't been more problems with prisoners if King had a set of keys. 

The Judge inquires about taking over the Perez Ranch. Grant says, "That wasn't totally planned either, that was just where Snavely and Allman rematerialized. Since they had scouted it out before they knew it was lightly populated and where to get clothes and weapons. They hid their faces and captured the Perez family. Allman then came and got the rest of us. We alternated who was there, since most of us had obligations here in town. Ashley and I would ride out there each morning before school to collect Mr. Shackelton. That is what we were doing this morning when Arcade's Gang barged in." 

Kate leaned into Conrad and whispered so softly she wasn't sure even he would hear. "That ranch is so close to us, we should have realized something was wrong there." He whispers back, "Don't blame yourself, there is that hill in between." 

The Judge says, "Thank you Mr. Porter. Mr. Hardin, would you like to cross examine the witness?" He stands and says, "Not at this time, but I will need time to confer with my clients. Could I request a recess?" The Judge says, "That would be in order. I call a half-hour recess. We are adjourned until them. Marshal Berg, please escort the three prisoners and their attorney back to the jail. Everybody else remain seated until they have left the room." 

The Marshall and deputies do as they were instructed. On the way back to jail, Chester asks, "You gents have anything to say for yourselves? Anything at all that will keep you from swinging from the gallows?" Hardin says, "Do you have a law degree Deputy? If not, then I think it best if you let me be the one to discuss options with my clients." Chester says to Hardin, "No, Mr. Hardin. I don't. But you don't know Judge Isby well, do you?" 

Hardin replies, "I know that he is the fairest of all Judges who I have ever met and he has earned by respect. What more do I need to know than that Deputy?" Chester replies, "He's fair, that's for sure. He's also severe in his judgments." "Most fair and honest men are," Hardin replies. They get back to the Marshal's Office. Hardin says, "I need some privacy while I confer with my clients. If you could lock us all in the cell and stay on the opposite side of the room I would appreciate it." 

Chester looks at Berg, who says, "That's your right, Mr. Hardin. First Deputy Martin has to check you for contraband. We've had a few men escape from here via magic potions. You understand, don't you? Now, if you don't mind." He replies, "I understand and expected as much, which is my I left my revolver back in my hotel room." 

Berg motions Chester over to Hardin. Chester says, "This won't take long." He pats down Hardin, looking for potions, wands, rings, and the like. He appears clean. He talks to the men, the conversation with Kirby Watkins becoming very animated at times as the prisoners apparently aren't altogether happy with the strategy he is proposing. As he walks closer to each, getting with in a foot of the man while maintaining eye contact they each back down and submit. 

Berg whispers to Chester "Are you watching the body language? He may be a soft-spoken man of average build, but he's letting his reputation speak for him. Watkins is the only one of those three who dares to stand up to him, and even he is wavering." They eventually finish and Hardin says, "We are ready to head back."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-seven, “Trial of the Hooded Riders”, Friday, June 16th, 4:00 P.M. *

Once the prisoners were gone Kate stood up and stretched a bit.  She responds to Conrad‘s comment about not knowing what happened at the Perez ranch. "I don't really blame myself, but we should be more in the habit of checking on our neighbors now and then. What a mess all this is."  She looked around the room and saw Minerva toward the back and waved to her.

Kate looked around the room to see who else was there even as she spoke to Conrad. "At least I know I wasn't on the list originally, whatever happened later."   Conrad says, "Don't dwell too much on it, it's finally over now. Earp is caught, the Hooded Riders are caught, the Liberty Party no longer exists, the Eatons actually like you, and we're now both personal friends of a Goddess. It's time to think positively. Tonight you'll sit alongside my father and watch my debut as a leading man, then tomorrow you'll get to see me become the poker champion of Promise City!  Start thinking about how we'll spend the $ 30,000 purse for first place!"

"We? I don't I'm going to be playing any poker," she laughed. "I think I'll be serving drinks tomorrow night, but you can feel free to tip your waitress well.   I've been looking forward to seeing you act; I want to see you doing something you really love. And I want to have my suspicions that you'll be wonderful confirmed."   He replies, "It has been a long time since I've taken to the stage, but with both you and my father in the audience watching I will be inspired."

She smiled and whispered to him, "How is it you always say these things in places where I can't kiss you? It might be a good thing that I won't be un-chaperoned this evening; inspiration goes both ways."  He replies with a smile, "My, what a temptress you are these days."  She replies, "I feel better than I have in a long time. I suppose I'm getting my sense of fun back." She squeezed his hand. "I'm going to mingle a bit. I haven't been keeping up with the Unity party the last few days. I'll be back in a few minutes." 

Kate looked around the room for Emery Shaw, then made her way through the crowd. "A lot to take in, isn't it?" she asked, nodding toward the judges seat.   Shaw replies, "Yes indeed, it will be interesting to see if the Law and Order Party can rebound from this. Not sure if you heard yet but Fisk and Adair have made up. The Liberty Party is no more and Fisk is now the Freedom Party's Mayoral Candidate, with Adair now running for Town Council. The positive aspect of that is that I'll only have to debate one of them on Sunday night instead of both."

Kate answers, "I hadn't heard that. It makes you wonder if they ever really fought. Clever strategy to break, attract people who liked Fisk or Adair but not both, and then come together again after the voter has likely made a decision and won't change it because of the merger. Of course, I see conspiracies around every corner these days.  The vigilance committee was meeting this afternoon. They'll resume after the trial. I imagine we'll know soon enough after that what the Law and Order Party plans to do.   It's starting to look like a very small debate."

Shaw replies, "Yes, looks like it will be just myself, Fisk and Frank Condon. As for your conspiracy theory, I'm certain that neither of them planned on Earp killing off all of Fisk's fellow candidates or of Bob Skull getting caught with Adair and thereby tarnishing his reputation. I would say those factors had as much to do with the merger than anything."   She says, "Hard to imagine Adair's reputation could be further tarnished. You're likely right, but that isn't nearly as interesting as my theory," she smiled. "Thank heaven the school week is over and there is plenty of entertainment to be had the next two days. With so much going on I'm getting all turned around.” 

She then adds, “I think you might be surprised at what comes out of the vigilance committee meeting. Doctor Eaton dropped off his children at my school this afternoon."    Shaw replies, "My, that is a surprise, I would have never expected that. He does appear to be somewhat of a changed man these days."   Kate answers, "Mrs. Caudell thinks the Priestess might have intimidated him into rethinking things with her announcement at the election meeting. He and his wife have both been trying to mend fences with me, but that's neither here nor there, since it isn't to do with elections.”

Changing the subject, Kate says, “Emily seems to be settling in, although a little restless."  Shaw replies, "She's anxious to explore the wide outdoors. While this town doesn't feel nearly as confining to her as the city of Chicago did, it is the outside that she really wants to spend her time. I've just been hesitant to let her given all of the dangerous characters around."   

Kate says, "I understand. I'm never comfortable with how much running around alone Ginnie does. But I'm not her mother and she was independent for a long time before she came to live with me.   Perhaps you need to find a few people you trust who could go out with her. With the elections still going you're wise not to let her go alone. Maybe even after if someone doesn't like how it comes out."  Shaw replies, "Well, one of the jobs of the newly elected officials will be to stabilize the situation in town, all the more reason to see that the right people are elected."

"The right people, which is the Unity party, of course." Kate looked at Shaw with a new eye, wondering how much truth he could handle. Or rather, how much truth he could be given without risking herself.   "It's not going to be an easy task, Emery. I think we have the people to make laws that are right for Promise City, but until the entire region settles down keeping the peace is going to be an uphill battle."

He replies, "I know, part of me is glad that Sheriff Behan is making his way to Promise City for Earp's trial. Do you know that in all of his years in Cochise County he has never once set foot east of the Dragoon Mountains? I plan to have a long chat with him about restoring order regardless of whether I am elected Mayor or not, after all, I am also a leader of the Sulfur Springs Valley Cattlemen's Association, which should have some influence in total county matters."  Kate says, "Just take care, I don't trust Sheriff Behan. I lived in Tombstone for a few months and Behan had a lot of dubious connections. You already know I've helped go after Cowboys, and we had some strong hints he had connections to them as well."   

Two doors away, the Marshall and Deputies unlock the cell and escort the men back to the Town Hall building. Upon their entrance to the room the other people present quiet down and return to their seats.   As the prisoners returned Kate said a quick goodbye to Mr. Shaw and returned to her seat next to Conrad, giving him a warm smile. "Politics," she said simply and waited for the trial to resume.

Judge Isby calls the court back into session and asks, “Attorney Hardin, before I call the next witness is there anything you wish to say?” The man stands and says, “Yes Judge, first of all I would like to thank you for allowing me to serve in the role of an attorney. Most people would not have afforded me the opportunity due to my past reputation.” 

Judge Isby says, “Attorney Hardin, the Governor of Texas granted you a full pardon, which expunges the record of your past acts. Since that time you have taken it upon yourself to become a practitioner of the law and the State of Texas has seen fit to grant you a license to practice law. You are qualified to defend these men and thus far have been fully sufficient towards that task.” Hardin soft-spoken man replies, “Thank you Sir, I appreciate the chance”.   Kate studied Hardin's face, wondering how he was going to turn that conversation to the advantage of his clients.

Hardin walks forward and states “I came here today prepared to mount a case against Arcade’s Gang based upon their own questionable reputation, Hank Hill’s thinly veiled attempt to raise his stature in the eyes of the voters, and what was for the most part circumstantial evidence linking my clients to any actual criminal activity. However I feel that Mr. Porter’s first hand testimony has changed all of that. The main reason that I traveled to Promise City was to participate in a poker tournament. I have been a gambler long enough to recognize when I have been dealt a loosing hand, as is clearly the case with this trial. 

I have discussed this with my clients and at this point in time we are prepared to dispense with the remainder of this trial. They plead guilty to the charges of rustling as well as breaking and entering at the Perez Ranch. They however plead innocent to the charges of murder, as it was Luther and Ashley King who killed the two victims at the Palace Saloon and not any of the three of them. They...we, ask for the mercy of the court, as none of them having ever been convicted of any felony before and all of them are very repentant of their most recent actions.”

Kate spent a moment staring before her mind began to race. Because they buildings they'd blown up hadn't managed to kill anyone they should avoid culpability for the destruction they caused? They had taken it upon themselves to destroy other buildings... She was glad to hear them plead guilty, she wished they would plead to all the crimes they'd committed.

Judge Isby says, “I appreciate your being forthright and of the men having the integrity to admit the truth."   He pauses and then states, "However, as far as any mercy is concerned I find that it is not warranted. Mr. Watkins appeared before me just a few months ago, at which time I was lenient and gave him a second chance, which he has clearly squandered. Mr. Snavely appeared before me just days ago at which time he committed high perjury and then afterwards committed an escape from jail, both of which are felonies. And Mr. Shackelton has committed the most repulsive act of all, attempting to corrupt a youth entrusted to his care and putting that youth’s life in mortal danger.  I do not need to find them guilty of murder, the admission of guilt for rustling itself carries the death penalty. I sentence the three of them to hang before sunset tonight.”

Kate squeezed Conrad's hand, her other hand clenched in her skirt. Her eyes settled on each of the men in turn ending with Shackelton and wondered where their lives had gone wrong and who had taught them to hate so much.   Attorney Hardin immediately states “I wish to appeal that ruling.” 

Judge Isby replies, “As is your right. According to the Constitution of the Arizona Territory you have five days to file that appeal with the Governor. Until then these men will be held at the County Jail in Tombstone.    Marshal Berg, I believe that the Wells Fargo Stage has a Friday night run to Tombstone leaving in less than an hour. Please make arrangements with the Deputy Sheriffs to see that these men are on it. Also coordinate with the Sheriffs to ensure that between your lawpersons and them that at least two lawmen remain guard over Mr. Earp at all times from now until his trial on Monday."   "We will," Berg replies. Berg and his deputies round up three prisoners and head out the door with them.   

Once they were gone Kate said to Conrad, "I don't want to be here. Can we go? I don't really care where, just out of here."   Before Kate and Conrad can get up Judge Isby says, “Mr. Grant Porter, please rise for sentencing.” The young man stands. Judge Isby says, “I hereby sentence you to six years imprisonment for your willing participation in the actions of the Hooded Riders. However, I am also prepared to offer you an alternative. Two of your teachers led you astray, your other teacher can lead you to salvation. Doctor Eaton, please explain to the court the telegram that you have received.” 

The Doctor stands and says, “I have received a telegram in response to one that I sent this morning. I contacted the Captain Armand Hennessy, the commander of the United States Navy ship that I served under. He presently has a position open on his ship for a Pharmacist Mate to assist the ship’s doctor. It is a job in which Grant Porter is well qualified for from working with his father. Captain Hennessy is willing to take on Mr. Porter for a six-year enlistment. Mr. Porter would have to report by a week from Monday, June 26th, as that is when they set sail from San Francisco.” 

Judge Isby says to Porter, “Well son, what would you prefer, six-years in the Arizona Territorial Prison or a chance to spend that same period of time serving your country with honor?” Grant does not hesitate to reply, “I choose to join the Navy Sir.” Judge Isby says, “Very well. Your father and Doctor Eaton will accompany you to San Francisco leaving Promise City on Thursday of next week, they cannot leave sooner than that due to Doctor Eaton being a candidate in the upcoming election. 

Mr. Porter, you would normally be held in jail until that time however your father has agreed to post bond for you, putting your family’s home and business up as collateral. What that means is that you can spend the next six days with your family instead of behind bars, but if you attempt to flee the bond will be forfeited and your family will loose everything. Do you understand?” Grant replies, “I do sir. I assure you, I won’t be going anywhere until Doctor Eaton and Father are ready to leave with me.” “Very well”, the Judge replies. He pounds the gavel and states, “We are adjourned.”

"That was well done," Kate said, some of the desperation fleeing from her face. "I'm not sure Doctor Eaton would have done that a month ago.  Let's go outside, I want the sunshine."  Conrad says, "I have to be with the acting company in another hour but there's time to go eat. How about either the restaurant at the Promise City Hotel or perhaps the Silver Dollar Restaurant? It should be fairly easy to find a table as I imagine most of the townspeople will be heading over to watch the hanging of Koontz and Skull."

Kate answers, "If they actually hang. I don't think there's been a planned hanging where the fugitives didn't escape since I've been here. Either way, I don't want to be there to see it. How about the Silver Dollar? The hotel might still be busy with so many people visiting."   "The Silver Dollar it is then," he states. He takes her arm and escorts her to the building. 

Not surprisingly, half of the other patrons in the establishment are also performers in the evening's play. The handsome man dining in the table beside them however is a stranger. He is attired in a nicely pressed suit, frilly silk shirt, western tie and a dark cowboy hat.  Haywood Smith comes with two glasses of ice water. He gives them menus which show that tonight's specials are a shank-cut steak with potatoes, hot rolls and green beans, breaded lamb chops with squash and green beans, or Walter O'Reiley's World Famous Beef Stew served in a bread bowl.

Kate says, "Green beans sound like heaven right now," Kate said, deciding on the steak. "I'm sorry if I was a little anxious to leave. It was all just so ugly I didn't want to be around it anymore. Lucky for me tonight there is beauty to be seen.  Are you nervous about tonight, or are you far too experienced for such a small thing as nerves?"

He replies, "Oh, I get nervous before every performance, most actors do. I should be more nervous with my father there, his presence has certainly got other people in the company on edge, but his being there actually calms me."  While they are dining a woman enters the building. Kate recognizes her from the school's dedication ceremony, her husband having painted the sign, but does not recall the woman's name.  She heads over toward the adjacent table with the man dining alone. He appears startled to see her. 

She exclaims, "Brett Darling, how wonderful to hear that you are in town!" He puts down his stew spoon, wipes his mouth and chin with his napkin, and says, "Why Moria, darling, I am surprised that you would even speak to me after our last encounter. Shouldn't you still be at that fine San Francisco Spa, the Harwell House?" Conrad's head tweaks just a little at that. 

The woman replies, "That is all behind me, I am willing to let bygones be bygones." She seats herself and says, "Although I do hope that you brought enough money to pay for two to join the poker tournament." He replies, "And why should I pay your entry fee?" She says, "Consider it repayment darling, one-hundred dollars for each month that you arranged for me to be at that...spa."  Conrad whispers to Kate "Harwell House is a woman's prison."

She whispered as well. "She did say it was all behind her. And I believe she is the wife of the man who painted the sign for the school, she was at the dedication. Beside, we have no idea what she might have done.   Who is the gentleman?"   Conrad replies, "Brett Maverick, probably my most challenging competitor in the tournament."

"So he's the one who'll have to settle for second place," Kate laughed. "He's quite handsome; he rather reminds of Jake. I'd guess they're cut from he same cloth. I hope you're going to let him win at collecting ladies hearts, although even that might be impossible after Romeo.  I wonder if he will pay her fee. If he does I'll keep my eyes open at the tournament, just in case. Not that I'll know what to look for."

Conrad and Kate catch the next exchange from the adjacent table as Brett says "So when did you arrive, today's stage Miss Stone?" She replies, "No, actually I live here in Promise City, it's been my home for the last year." Maverick nods and says, "Ah, and which saloon do you deal at?" She replies, "None, I haven't touched a playing card since I arrived in town. And the name is Enion, not Stone" She flashes him her left hand.  He does look surprised and says, "Ah, a ring on your finger, so you're going for a long con.  You've hooked yourself a wealthy husband who doesn't know about your past!" 

She laughs and says, "Sorry to disappoint you but it's no con, I'm happily married to a man who is poor as dirt, has to work two jobs just to keep a tin roof over our heads. And he knows all about my past, in fact we met in Harwell House, where he was the maintenance man and painter." Maverick smiles and says, "So you've been hiding your past not from him but you have from the town. Don't you think this tournament will blow your cover?" She says, "It may not be a secret any more, Mr. Van Horne knows who I am and who my father is. And with the $ 30,000 purse Patrick and I will be able to enjoy a more pleasant life style. He can quit his second job and just focus upon what he likes to do most." 

Maverick says, "Yes, but only if I put up the money for you to play. What if I only brought enough for one entrance fee?" She replies, "Then you can watch me play. You owe me and I intend to collect, put up my $ 3,000 and we're square." He replies, "How can I resist such a tempting offer. As it turns out, I do have enough for two, put if you win I expect fifty-percent."  She smiles and says, "Ten percent, to which you'll say forty I'll say twenty and after some more haggling we'll settle on thirty. Let's just cut to the chase and shake on that amount now." 

He says, "Agreed, but before I front you the money let's have Attorney Hardin draw up the papers to make it nice and legal." She says, "Hardin? Why not one of the town attorneys?" Maverick replies, "I don't know them, or more to the point, you do know them. I've played cards with Hardin before. I outdrew him too, which I'm sure he still remembers."   

Kate lifted an eyebrow at Conrad while she sipped her drink. "The things you learn," she whispered.   He smiles and says, "Yes, I can only hope that my performance of Shakespeare will be half as entertaining."   Kate answers, "Nice to know there's someone in town who can outdraw Hardin. Although we seem to be surrounded by people who turned their lives around. It makes me feel better about this afternoon.  As for your performance tonight, I expect to be riveted. And I get to dress for the theatre which I haven't done in ages."   "Very well," he replies.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-eight, “Petty Officer Roger Birch”, Friday, June 16th, 4:15 P.M.*

She stops suddenly when she finds them standing right outside a telegraph office. "We have a few minutes, right? I need to send a quick telegraph." They enter the office. The telegraph operator, an older tall thin man with busy sideburns, immediately stops working with a pile of papers and staring at Roger's uniform says, "Good afternoon. How can I be of assistance Petty Officer?" Roger smiles at the man and says, "This young lady needs to dispatch a telegram Sir." The man takes his pad of paper and fountain pen and awaits her dictation.

Ruby reaches for the pad of paper, "You don't mind if I write it myself, do you? It's personal." Ruby sets about scribbling on the pad of paper. The quick note turns into a letter. Many emotions run across her face as she writes it. She reads it over a few times before sliding it back to the clerk. "Can you read it?"

He replies, "I can. He looks at the address that she wrote out and then counts up the words and characters. He says, "This will be expensive to send due to the length, you may want to consider shortening it. At present it will cost you $ 3.75." Ruby reaches down the front of her bodice and pulls out a $5 bill. "It's worth it," she says, pushing the money across the counter, "It's important."
She sighs and takes Roger's arm. She plasters a fake smile on her face and looks up at him. “Ready?"

Roger escorts her back to the train depot. Richard is pacing on the train platform and exclaims, "There you are! I was beginning to worry, the train is about to depart!" "Aren't you sweet!" Ruby exclaims. She bounces over to Richard and kisses his cheek lightly. "I'm here now, you don't have to worry anymore." She hops up onto the train and looks for Josie. Josie now has eight of the sailors surrounding her and she appears to be actively involved in conversation with all of them, sharing the attention equally between her admirers.

Ruby smiles and squeezes her way through the men, to get Jane's attentions. "Are you alright sweetie? These men aren't bothering you, are they?" she teases. She keeps eye contact with Jane to read whether she is comfortable or not. Jane smiles and says, "No problem at all, these men are devoted followers to the Greek and Roman Pantheon, although being sailors their devotions are to the deity they know as either Poseidon or Neptune, but they're open minded enough to be interested in what Aphrodite has to say." "Of course they are. And really, who doesn't want to hear what you have to say?" Ruby winks at he friend. "I'll be close if you need me."

Ruby moves to the opposite side of the car and a few rows back and takes a seat next to the window. She chooses an empty row, leaving space for Roger if he chooses to join her. Roger indeed sits beside her. He asks, "So, where are you from Ruby? You said Arizona but that isn't a Western accent you are speaking with." She replies, "Right now I'm from Arizona. Promise City to be exact. That's where I live and work. Before that, all over. And before that, New York City." She crosses her legs towards Roger and shifts her body so she's facing him. "I grew up in New York. How about you?"

He replies "The Island of Bermuda." "You're from Bermuda? That's very exotic. Tell me about it." Ruby looks at him with genuine interest. "I love to travel, although I've never been anywhere that exciting." She pauses then smiles. "Yet." Roger replies, "My father was an American Sailor, served with the American Navy during the Mexican-American War and then for a New England ship captain following the war. He met my mother there, she's a British citizen, works directly for the British Governor of the Island. It was a fun place to grow up but I had to leave shortly after I became a teenager due to the American Civil War. I was raised by my paternal Grandfather in Massachusetts after that until I was old enough to enlist in the Navy."

Ruby smiles, "Is that what you plan to do too, Roger, follow in your father's footsteps? Fall in love with some exotic beauty in some exotic locale and make her your wife?" He replies, "Nah, too much work and effort. For now I will be happy to settle for the company of a beautiful woman who I met on at train in Albany." That's sweet." Ruby looks out the window and watches the green trees whoosh past. It was so different here than in Arizona, like it was another world. "Do you believe in fate then, Petty Officer Birch?"

"How could I not Miss West?" is his reply. She shrugs, "I don't know, some people don't. They believe our fate is completely in our own hands. I think sometimes there are just reasons for things happening. Right place and right time, all that." Her smile grows and she lets her arm fall between the two of them so they are touching, "I just have a feeling there was a reason we were supposed to meet today. The gods much have some devious plan we're unaware of."

He answers, "Well, I believe that as gratitude for my service while at sea the great Poseidon allows for me to have enjoyment while I'm away on land. I would say that meeting you could very well lead to further enjoyment." The corner of her lip turns up just a little further. "Perhaps," is her only answer. "So, how come you're here with me and not being enthralled by my beautiful friend?" she nods towards Jane. "There are times when even I am enthralled by her."

He replies, "Her type, I've met them before. They don't go for guys like me. I don't think I would ever be able to establish any kind of special rapport with her, which is what I need from a relationship no matter how short-term it might be." "And what is her type, exactly?" Ruby bounces her crossed leg up and down. "And more to the point, what's this special rapport you're talking about? I'm curious... as to why you think you and I have, shall we say, hit it off?"

Roger says, "Her type? Why the person who not only wants to be a center of attention but has difficulty operating outside of that environment. I need to be able to relate to a person as an individual, to be able to know that for at least that one short moment in time the world comprises only of the two of us and nobody else." Ruby gazes into Roger's eyes and just smiles at him for a long moment. She could easily imagine it was just this handsome man and herself and all her troubles started fading away.

"I like that Roger, it's sweet. I'm done with completely meaningless interactions." She leans her head in a little closer to his. "It's very sweet." "I have my moments," he states softly. He leans his head against hers and says, "It's times like this that I miss most when I am at sea." Ruby answers, "Yes, I imagine it would be very lonely out there. I was lonely for a long time too, I know what it feels like." She gently puts her head on his shoulder. "I'm pretty tired, I was up late last night. How about you?"

He says, "The lonely part is when you are far away at sea without any sight of land. Even with my friends with me it still feels like you are the only people in the world. I imagine that will be less of a factor on Great Lakes Duty, as either the Canadian or American shore will always be visible except on foggy days or when near the very center of Lake Superior." "I bet it's very dark and cold there in the middle of the ocean. But you could probably see the stars pretty good, no?"

He replies, "Yes, but you can do the same in the middle of an empty field at night and the ground won't be moving beneath your feet like an ocean." "True," she smiles. "I'm currently having a love affair with the stars in the sky. It doesn't matter how I get to see them as long as I can." He replies, "I know all of the star constellations. Maybe we could find somewhere away from the city lights and I can point them out to you." She replies "That sounds exciting."

She pauses and runs a finger very lightly across his thigh, "And romantic." He smiles and says, "There will be time for that later young lady, the train is almost to our next major stop. That'll be another forty-five minute layover while they change some freight cars if you want to stretch your legs again." She answers, "Well, Officer, in case you didn't notice, my legs are long and do get cramped easily. Perhaps I can be persuaded to go for a walk."

He says, "Well, it's now 4:45 P.M. and we are approaching the community of Syracuse. About three blocks from the train station at the corner of Jefferson and Salina Streets is Dey's Department Store, which on Friday's is open into the evening hours. How about we wander over there and I'll buy you a present." Ruby picks up her head and excitedly says, "Oh I looovveeee presents! You know me well already. How do you know about this store? Been in Syracuse before?"

He replies, "Around two years ago when we were between ships. We were part of a group sent to pick up some electrical equipment for the Navy from a local manufacturer. The shipment wasn't ready when we arrived so we had to stick around for a couple of days." She answers, "I see. You've been all over, huh? Have you been around the world or just the country?" He says, "I've been all over the Atlantic, never made it out to the Pacific."

"I want to travel one day. Go everywhere I can. I long for adventure and romance." She laughs, "But you've probably already figured that out about me." "I imagine I still have a lot to learn," he states. The train comes to a stop at Syracuse station. They get up to leave with Roger telling Richard, "We're just stepping off to do some shopping, we'll be back before the train leaves."

Richard looks to Ruby and asks, "Would you like me to go with you?" If it would make you more comfortable you can. But I think we'll be alright, we're just going a couple of blocks away. It's up to you." Ruby takes Roger's arm and follows his off the train. Richard stays on the train. Roger leads her directly to Dey's Department Store. Their destination is a large brick five-story building with "Dey Brothers" on the door in gold letters above the main entrance.

They enter to see a building lit with electric lights and filled with hundreds of customers. A sign indicates which items are on which floor and in addition to the staircases up is also an elevator. "What would you like to look at?" Roger asks. She looks at the sign to what is on which levels. "I don't even know where to start. What do you suggest?" He says, "If we had time I would suggest a leisurely beverage and pastry at the Tea Room on the opposite side of this floor. But since we are pressed for time how about we buy you something from either the perfume counter, the jewelry counter or the unmentionables department."

Maybe we can get the pastry to go, I hate to miss out on a good dessert." She grabs him by the hand and pulls him into the elevator. Once inside she announces, "Fourth floor, unmentionables please!" with a giggle. She looks up at him, "You make it very hard for a woman to choose you know. Who can turn down jewelry?" He replies, "Well, I am on a sailor's budget and we enlisted personnel aren't paid that highly. Far better to get a nicer item in a less expensive department than having to settle for a lower quality item in a high-priced section."

The doors of the elevator shut and Ruby faces Roger. "You know, you really don't have to buy me anything. Maybe just a drink tonight. But you don't have to get me anything now." He says, "I don't have to buy you anything, but I want to. I'm just saying that a diamond necklace would have been out of my price range, while something black and lacy would probably fall within my budget." “Fair enough. Although...," She steps closer to him, "I suppose you buy something black and lacy for every girl you've got in every port?" she asks with a grin and a raised eyebrow.

Roger says, "You must have me confused with my friend Carl, he's the one with a girl in every port. Bjorn also does well with the ladies. That's not my routine. I have usually had a steady girl in places where my ship was calling home for a while but I don't know any women at any of the Great Lakes ports where I'll be spending the better part of the next few years. It's too bad you're not staying in the area instead of heading back out west."

Ruby answers, "You don't even know me Roger. How do you know it's a bad thing?" He replies, "Because I am a good judge of character and put great stock in first impressions." "And what was your first impression of me?" she asks with a flip of her long hair. He answers, "That you're like me. Fun-loving, wanting to put part of your past behind you and make the most of the moment. No great concerns about the future but surrounding yourself with good people to help bring you there."

They arrive at the department in question where Roger gets the attention of a female salesperson. He slips the woman some money and says, "Please see that Miss. Ruby finds something nice." To Ruby he says, "I will wait for you out here." "Isn't he sweet?" she says to the saleswoman. Ruby stands on her toes and kisses Roger on the cheek. "I'll find something perfectly pretty, don't you worry," and she bounces off with the saleswoman.

"So... how much naughty can I buy?" Ruby asks with a smile. Ruby bounces from rack to rack, holding up all kinds of pretties. She knows she doesn't have a lot of time so she quickly chooses a few things to try on. After a few minutes she emerges from the fitting room with a smile on her face. She puts a sheer pink set on the counter and has the women wrap it. Finally she meets back up with Roger. "All done! Any time to grab that pastry?"

He replies, "Should we pick one up for your brother too? I saw him spying on us from the street outside of the main doors." Ruby laughs, "He's not my brother. And I guess he's not a very good spy either, huh?" She takes Roger's arm and leads him towards the tea room. "He's my business partner. He was worried about his investment so he came along on the trip with Jane and I. Could you believe he figured the two of us would get into trouble?" Roger says, "Not your brother? I could have sworn that he was by the way that he acted and he doesn't appear at all interested in you romantically. Maybe he's after your friend Jane instead."

"Oh," Ruby smiles as they walk to the bakery counter, "You can't imagine someone not interested in me, huh? Well, he's all business. We can barely get him to break a smile with our crazy escapades. And believe me, we've tried HARD." "Oh, I believe you," he states. He gestures to the various types of pastries before them and orders a strawberry tart for himself. Ruby orders an almond crescent. "So... are you a good dancer Roger?"

He replies, "Not hardly, two left feet, but I try to compensate for that deficiency with other activities." Ruby laughs, "I wonder if I want to know what those other activities are...Don't worry, I'm an excellent dancer and have been told I can help even the most unsteady man look good on his feet. " She taps her lip, "Or was look good off his feet?" She giggles again and shrugs light heartedly. "I'm suddenly feeling rather silly." He laughs and says, "Uncoordinated feet, not unsteady, I've lived most of my adult life aboard ships at sea."

She replies, "True... you must feel more at home on the water than you do at land, no? But you can't stay there forever. What do you plan to do?" Ruby nibbles at her pastry as the talk and walk back to the train. She peers around to see if she notices Richard. Roger says, "I plan to remain in the Navy until I reach my thirty years of service and quality for a pension, I'm almost half-way there now. Beyond that, well, that's too far off to think about."

"Ah, a lifetime to the armed forces. It just seems so... lonely." Ruby shrugs. "It wasn't too long ago that I myself hadn't worried much about the future either. Things change though." They find themselves standing on the train platform. "I haven't been near the ocean in a long time. I think it's about time again." He replies, "Well, it will probably be a few years until I see the Ocean again myself. I imagine that Lake duty will be rather similar, although the water will be calmer except during storms." Ruby nods her head. "Well, I'm sure it won't be that different really."

Ruby stands silently lost in her thoughts as she nibbles on her pastry, not really sure what other conversation to have with Roger at the moment. Roger and Ruby re-board the train with only minutes to spare before it leaves Syracuse station. Richard is sitting in the same seat he was in before reading a newspaper, with no outward indication that he has ever been elsewhere. "Did you have a nice walk Richard?" Ruby smirks as she plops down into the seat in the aisle in front of him. "You missed the delicious pastries."

He replies, "I found what I needed, namely a newspaper stand that in addition to Syracuse papers also had the Rochester Democrat and Chronicle. He had both today and yesterday's editions so I bought both. I plan to spend the final hour of this train journey familiarizing myself with what has been transpiring there recently." Ruby sits up on her knees and turns backwards. Leaning over the seat she asks, "Why do you need to know all that?"

He lowers his voice so that Roger won't hear and replies, "My job is security and I take that job very seriously. I don't know Rochester, it's a place I have never been. I checked out what I could while in New York City, most particularly the road maps and train schedules, in the event that we have to make for a quick escape to get you away from your parents. The local papers clue me in to some of the local happenings and issues as well as the current gossip. If I have to fabricate any stories while we are there I will have the information needed to make it plausible."

Ruby stares seriously at him for a moment before smiling again. "You DO take your job seriously, huh? Well, good job." She laughs and starts turning back around in her seat but stops. Her smile dies just a bit and she asks, "Am I making your job harder Richard?" He smiles and says, "Actually no, your new friend Roger helps to provide a viable cover that should prevent people taking any extra notice of you when we first arrive." "Hmruph, I don't like not to be noticed. I may have to lose him," she teases. "Well, I'm glad. I don't want to make your life harder. You would tell me, right? If I was?" He replies, Yes, unless it were necessary to keep you safer by your not knowing."

Ruby pauses, "Do you think my parents are going to be a problem?" He answers, "A security mindset always assumes the worst-case scenario. We should be fine for the first twelve-hours of so as we now have a dozen military men to call to our assistance if needed. Once they're gone we'll have to play it by ear." Ruby nods. "I know you don't think so, but I'll be safe with George. I know it. But thanks for doing a good job anyhow." She smiles at him then turns around and sinks into her seat.

The train pulls out of Syracuse station. Roger says, "I'm glad we got off to stretch our legs. One thing the Navy has taught me is that whenever you have an opportunity to get your feet on solid ground, even for only a few minutes, you should take it." "And I got this," Ruby holds up her bag from the department store before sticking it under her seat. "That makes it totally worth it too," she teases. "But yes, it gets hard to stay cramped up too long." Ruby leans her head back against the seat. She was tired and a nap would do her good. Plus she realized all her good intentions to figured things out for her upcoming visit were out the window. "You know Roger, I'm a bit sleepy. I think I'll rest my eyes if you don't mind."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-eighty-nine, “A good day for a bank robbery”, Friday, June 16th, 2:15 P.M.* 

When the group if finally ready to leave the Lucky Lady for the bank, Jake is the first to step into the street. He looks it up and down for anything unusual. Though Jake himself is not carrying any more money than usual, the others obviously much be carrying enough to make it worth some young hot head's while to risk a daylight robbery and run for the hills. If he sees nothing, he nods to Van Horne in a reassuring way and follows them. 

The five head over to the bank. They are still down a teller, with the employees present being Bank Manager Paul Stevens, Teller Shannon O'Hara and Guard/Maintenance Man Chandler Wells (who also works for Wells Fargo). Stevens greets Van Horne and personally sees to the deposits for the tournament players. Jake transfers his fee as well and then withdraws enough money to pay Pierre for his recent purchase. He bids the others good day and makes his way to Pierre's place and gives him the money. 

He takes a stroll around town on the look out for an opportunity to speak with Prosper McCoy's wife with it being too obvious. The McCoy's reside in a two-story wood-framed house at the northwestern corner of the Sierra and Allen intersection. Jake sees through a window on the Sierra Street side of her house that she is presently home but does not see her husband around. There are construction noises coming from the Palace Saloon a block to the east, which is most likely where he is at. Jake removes his hat, and with it twirling on his hand he knocks on the door. He glances around to see who might be watching. 

Bonnie McCoy comes to the door. She opens it and based upon the expression on her face it appears that she does not recognize Jake. "Yes Sir, may I help you?" she asks. "Perhaps you can Mrs. McCoy, and in turn perhaps I may help you. My name is Jake Cook, Ma’am, and if you invite me in I would be pleased to explain." Jake gives her a reassuring and charming smile. "Two people who both think it is a shame that Evan Adair once again evaded going to jail may benefit from a short conversation." 

She lets him in after glancing both ways down the street to make sure that nobody else is noticing. She says, "I have heard of you Mr. Cook. Mr. Adair will be very displeased if he hears that you are at my house." Jake replies, "That is an understatement Ma’am. He will not hear it from my lips, and I will be brief and to the point. Evan Adair has tried to kill me and burn down my saloon, and who knows what else. Clearly some day I will need to end his persecution of me. I would much rather that his own foul plans were his undoing, and let the law put him away for good instead. 

Mrs. McCoy, I understand that you may have your own reasons for disliking Adair. We need not discuss that. The opportunity that I give you is this; if you happen to know something, or can get word to me of something that I could use to have Adair caught up in his own evil web please share that with me. No one will know that you told me anything, and I take all the risk from here on. If you know nothing, or fear that the risk to you is too great then just say the word and I will bid you good day. Either way I will keep a gentlemen's silence." Jake smiles at her. "What have you got to loose? Except maybe a vulture that darkens your life." 

She begins to cry and says, "I wish I could help you Mr. Cook, but I'm afraid that I can't. You see, Evan Adair has some items in a bank's safety deposit box in Los Angeles, California that he will use against us if we were to ever act against him." Jake says, "There, there, Mrs. McCoy, I am not asking you to act against him. Merely if you found the opportunity to pass along some information that he would not know came from you. I would use it in a way that would not implicate anyone." Jake glances again to make sure he is not visible from the street. Not sure why, but he asks, "What bank is that?" 

She says, "The First Commerce Bank....in Box 114. Do...I mean...is there a any chance you could get the documents there? We would be ever so grateful." He replies, "I do not know how I would. Robbing banks is not my specialty. Stranger things have happened though...." He scratches his chin and moves to the door. "Please get word to me if you think of anything that might be, um, useful. Otherwise, we have never met." Jake puts his hat back on and inclines it slightly to her. He has her look out the door before he leaves to see if anyone is around before he leaves. 

Jake goes over to the El Parador for a whiskey and some time to think. Jake enters to see Manuel Gonzales sitting with a large spread of a dozen Mexican dishes spread out before him and a large tankard of ale, obviously having either a late lunch or early supper. Jake gets a whiskey from the bar before wandering over to see the old wizard. Jake states, "Buenos tardes, senor. If a man's appetite is any indication of his health I would judge you are quite well. Of course it also may have something to do with that daughter of yours, between her talents in the kitchen and her predilection for seeing everyone well fed." 

He replies, "Why thank you, I'm just catching up for lost time. I've spent the last several days out at Sonoma's ranch, helping to guard it against the return of Wyatt Earp. Only today was I was informed of Mr. Earp's incarceration in town so made my way back. Sonoma tries, but her cooking is not in the same league as her mother's. I have certainly missed this!" Gonzales eats some more and then says, "So are all things working well towards your poker tournament tomorrow? When I spoke with Mr. Van Horne earlier he said that he wanted to hire me to help with security." 

Jake says, "That would be a most welcome addition. I suppose that the preparations go well enough." Jake takes the liberty of sitting down next to Gonzalez. "I learned that Evan Adair plans some less than honorable activities involving the tournament. To make a long story a tad shorter, hoping to get something on him to keep that snake in the grass under control I learned that he has been black mailing the McCoy's. OK, so I new that, but what I did not know was the black mail material is in safety deposit box number 114 at The First Commerce Bank in Los Angeles." 

Jake shakes his head. "I am not a bank robber, neither am I indebted to the McCoy's to risk my neck over this. I should just put it out of my mind. But I despise Adair, and even as unprincipled as I usually appear to be, black mail makes my blood boil." Jake looks up from short rant, eyes dark. "Heh, listen to me." Slowly his face releases the anger and tension. "So other than that there are several other well known con artists joining the tournament." He shrugs, his familiar smile returning to his face. "Just another day in Promise City." 

Gonzales says, "Hmmm....Los Angeles you say. I've been meaning to check in on Maggie Whipple. We probably have another three or four hours until that bank closes if you'd care to go and check it out." Jake asks, "Just what do you have in mind, senor? A sort of casual look-it-over, check-it-out, or bring some tools if we may have an opportunity to try something adventurous Jake-style check-it -out?" 

The elderly elf replies, "Well, I'm not thinking armed robbery. But what's to stop a couple of businessmen from showing up and opening a new safety deposit box at the same bank? Unless they are warded against magic we'd only need a few minutes alone in the room with the boxes." "Hmmm." Jake strokes at his beard, "Nothing. I will let you finish your meal while I change and get something that may be useful." He replies, "Well, as far as changing is concerned I still have those items that make the younger version of myself, as well as Mr. Austin who went into hiding due to Wyatt Earp being after him." 

Jake says, "I suppose that makes changing unnecessary, but I still have one more item that might be useful. I will be quick about it and be back." Jake makes his way back to the Luck Lady and finds Van Horne. "I need to speak to you," Jake says in a stern voice. He takes the large Georgian into the kitchen, telling Maria it is time for a short break. "What in Hades were you thinking!" Jake exclaims and then gives his friend Red a grin. Then in a quiet voice. "Not much time to explain I need to hurry. I may be able to help you with the Adair problem..." 

Jake tells him about the bank, safe deposit box and the McCoy's. "Know anything useful about any of that? Oh, and let me borrow your amulet again." Van Horne hands over the amulet and says, "Just be careful Jacob, Mr. Adair most likely has friends or associates of some kind at that bank." Jake nods. "Good advice. With luck we both may be rid of him once and for all. Then we can argue about who was more foolish with him." Jake gives the Irishman a friendly pat on the arm and stops before opening the door. In a loud voice, "Fine then, but I am not happy about it!" With a wink Jake opens the door and stomps out of the Lucky Lady, his frown visible to all. 

When he enters the El Parador Jake has a smile on his face. Gonzales is waiting by the staircase and says, "Let's head up to my room." Jake nods and follows him. Once upstairs Jake says, "If you have any old papers or newspapers or book I can bring that will not be missed or lead anyone back to us, I would bring it along as our treasure that needs to be locked up. It would keep the ruse plausible." 

Gonzales replies, "Good idea. I believe that I can locate a few odds and ends that will fill that void." He gets two books and some papers which he places inside of a well-worn leather satchel. He also collects the hat and eyeglasses for the magical transformations but for now he and Jake remain as their usual selves. He then gathers the brazier and goes through the now-familiar burnt powder and incantation that Jake has experienced before. They vanish from Gonzales's workshop and reappear inside a dark room of some sort with the only light coming from the brazier. 

It takes Jake's eyes a few seconds to adjust at which point he makes out that they are in some sort of food pantry, with shelves and shelves full of cans and bottles on both sides and large wooden barrels at the far wall. He then makes out a doorway on the other wall with a faint amount of light coming from beneath the crack. Jake moves silently towards the door and listens for a moment before whispering to Gonzalez, "Now what?" 

Gonzales says, "We are in the pantry of Maggie's Restaurant, which leads to the kitchen. We are between meal times so the kitchen should be unoccupied at the moment, but we should check to make sure first. If necessary I can turn us both invisible to exit, although I would hate to miss an opportunity to see Maggie Whipple again." "I do not think there is any need to be invisible," Jake shrugs and listens at the door again. Hearing nothing, he cautiously and slowly turns the handle and opens the door just a hairline crack to look into the kitchen. 

The kitchen is large one with multiple industrial-style stoves and sinks and hundreds of pots and pans. The place is exquisitely clean and nobody is presently in there. There are several pots with what appears to me soup simmering on the stove, with stirring spoons beside them, indicating that somebody is coming in at least periodically to stir them. Jake opens the closet door and quickly looks for a door to the outside. He and Gonzales are able to make their way outside onto the Street. Manuel says, "Let's find somewhere private to change into our other selves. Do you want to be the younger me or the older human Gentleman?" 

"I can be old for a day." Jake follows and asks, "Will this change absorb all my gear? Do I need to take anything off that I want to have available to me?" Gonzales replies, Mr. Austin comes fully-clothed. If there are any items you will want in the other form you should remove them first." When he is ready to change, Jake removes the amulet he borrowed from Red, his dagger, derringer and extra derringer rounds, plus the money from his wallet. "Ready." 

Gonzales hands Jake Austin's glasses and tells him to say the command world "Tarnation". He becomes a human male between sixty and seventy years of age, with long white beard, bushy sideburns, bushy eyebrows and bald head. He is dressed in a blue cotton shirt, tan wool pants, a wide belt and cowboy boots. He has a straw campaign-style hat on his head. A pair of wire-framed eyeglasses magnify his robins-egg blue eyes. He has a sheathed dagger on his belt but no other weapons. He has a rabbit-skin pouch on his belt and small book in his shirt pocket. 

Jake looks himself over and chuckles. He goes about putting the items he removed back on his person, "Aw shucks, ain't no one gonna take me serious at no fancy bank." Jake gives a broad, toothy smile. Gonzales says, "Hogwash, this is California." He put on the necktie and does his own transformation, now still looking much like himself but at less than half his age. Gonzales and Jake head out from the alley to the main street and Gonzales hails a hansom cab to pick them up. "First Commerce Bank please," he states. 

Jake and Gonzales ride through the main streets of Los Angeles and continue towards the southwestern side of the city. They can see and smell the Pacific Ocean in the distance. They continue on for a few more miles to the section of the city known as Beverly Hills. The carriage comes to a stop before a large marble building with the sign reading "Commerce Bank". Jake is careful to leave the carriage more slowly than he is accustomed and feigned being an older man. After the carriage moves on, "Do you have any preference for false names?" 

He replies, "I usually use Miguel instead of Manuel, so I'll be Miguel Fernandez. Last time I called you Jay instead of Jake, and pulled the name Brothers out of the air since you're from Philadelphia, the City of Brotherly love. Use whatever name you like just so it can't be traced back to the two of us." Jake shrugs, "I can be ol' man James Brothers, Jay to my friends. Let us do it." 

They enter the spacious lobby of the building, seeing multiple teller windows. They approach and inquire to the teller about their desire to obtain a safety deposit box. The teller says they will need to speak to the bank manager. They are escorted over to an office with the sign on the door reading “M. Drysdale, Manager”. A mustached man of average height and graying hair stands to shake their hands and asks how he can be of service to them. 

Jake states, "Well there young feller, Miguel here keeps on a tellin' me I need ta git my important papers n' money in a safer spot. Frankly I don't see what's wrong w'my safe spot, but Miguel tells me I'm bein' a foolish old coot. That's not exactly what he says, but I'm holdin' my tongue on account of the wimin folks alls about. So if'n ya be so kind jus' tell Miguel here that my spot is safer for my mine deeds n' stacks o' money than this here big shiny buildin' so we ken be goin'." 

Drysdale looks up with a look of mild distaste on his face, apparently unaccustomed to dealing with common rabble such as are presenting themselves to him now. He says, "I'm not sure what you have in mind sir. If you are referring to Safety Deposit Boxes they may be out of your price range." Jake exclaims, "Jus' how blasted expensive are yer safer whatever boxes? I jus' took a lil' pocket cash w'me when we left d'mine." Jake withdraws some crumpled bills from his pocket and holds them out to show his friend Migel. In it are five one hundreds plus a mixture of tens and twenties. He says accusingly at Migel, "Ya didn't tell me we'd need ta bring any o' d'gold!" 

Milburn Drysdale's eyes bug out at the sight of all the bills and the mention of gold. He immediately changes his attitude and begins to treat his visitors as though they are kings! He showers them with compliments and tells them many assurances of why his bank is the safest place for them to put their things. Drysdale explains that they have boxes of various sizes, that all boxes are secured within their own vaults with the finest of locks to keep people out. Each box requires a pair of keys to open, one of which the bank holds and the other belonging to the renter of the box. 

He takes out a ledger listing and opens to a page listing safety deposit boxes by number and size. Jake reads upside down beside Boxes 101 to 148 it says 2 ½ -inch-by-12-inch” and that list of numbers shows three boxes without names beside them. The name listed for Box 114 reads “Evangelou F. Adairre”. The manager inquires “What size box were you looking for?” Jake says, "Oh, sumthin about," he makes some rather vague motions with his hands that describes nearly nothing and finally says, "about a foot long n' mebee couple inches or so deep. Now, tell me again how you would kip my private stuff safe." 

Drysdale explains again that all boxes are secured within their own vaults with the finest of locks to keep people out. Each box requires a pair of keys to open, one of which the bank holds and the other belonging to the renter of the box. He says that he will show them and they can start using the box today if they would like. 

They enter through a metal door which Drysdale unlocks to a corridor with three vaults, stopping at the center one which he unlocks. The room is six-feed deep and has safety deposit boxes on both the left and right walls with around four feet of space in between. The boxes to the right are four different large sizes and number between 001 and 100. The ones on the left have three columns of sixteen boxes numbered 101 to 148 that are 2 ½ inches high each with around an inch of space in between followed by two columns of 1 ¼ inches high with around an inch of space in between numbering 149 to 196. Drysdale takes out his key ring and uses his key to box number 140, handing another to Jake and telling him to insert the other and turn. 

Jake pretends to fumble with it a bit before getting it right. He then turns it. Just as they turn the keys together and Drysdale's back is to the Mexican Gonzales mutters something in Latin. Drysdale begins to collapse to the floor unconscious, Gonzales catching him and setting him gently down onto the floor. Gonzales has also opened up his pocket watch and says “We have exactly nine minutes from when I cast the spell until he awakens.” 

Gonzales says, "Get his key to Box 114 and put it in the lock". Jake does as instructed. Gonzales then removes from his pocket what appears to be a fountain pen, placing the ink end on the lock where Adair's key would go. He then says an incantation in Greek and the last two-inches of the pen turn to clay which Gonzales pushes into the lock. He then says another word in Greek and tells Jake “It has solidified in the shape left by the lock mechanism.” They turn the keys together and open the door. They then remove the box.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety, “Emily’s Future Path”, Friday, June 16th, 4:30 P.M. * 

Back at the Marshal’s Office Chester comments to Marshal Berg "The Judge’s ruling on Porter was a surprise. I didn't know Dr. Eaton would go out of his way to help Grant Porter out. The service will straighten him out, even if it is the Navy. Let's hope he isn't foolish enough to risk his family's home by trying to escape." 

Over at the Hoover School Emily didn't try to talk to Nakomo again that afternoon and he didn't seem very interested in talking to her again anyway. She really had not meant to offend him but she didn't want to play at grown-up things. He seemed to consider himself a man, and men had expectations. Emily just wanted to be a girl a while longer. Too many boys in Chicago had wanted her to play at being a woman. 

She collected her things, including the little box lunch Mrs. Lee gave her every morning even though they didn't live in the boarding house anymore, and went outside to meet her Uncle. Instead of her Uncle, Emily saw her cousin Ellen waiting there for her and her face brightened a bit. "Hi Ellen, what did you do all day today?" Ellen replies, "Making father happy. I've spent most of the day with those wealthy Nevada ranchers, the Cartwrights. The youngest one, Jamie Hunter Cartwright, isn't so bad, he's around my age and is very friendly. The more I appear interested in him the less Pa will suspect about Paul." 

Emily asks, "Are you just gonna go on forever like that? Just keep trying to fool Uncle and sneak around to see your boy on the side? I'd guess you want more than that someday." Ellen replies, "You'll understand when you're older, that's how love works. It's unpredictable, you never know who you will fall for. And once Pa is elected Mayor he'll be too busy to pay any attention to me, Paul and I will have a new sense of freedom." Emily says, "I think Uncle will find time to keep track of all of us. I don't wanna understand love, especially if I have to be older to do it." 

Emily walked quietly next to Ellen for a while, chewing over her thoughts. "I kinda had an argument with someone today. Nakomo left school with Mrs. Kale early yesterday, and she missed the two days of school before that, so I went and asked him where he went. He didn't wanna say, but I was being pretty nosy. But then he wanted to take me by the arm and escort me. I didn't want him to and he got offended. I like him good enough, but it made me uncomfortable." 

Ellen says, "Nakomo? What kind of a name is that? Is he Dwarven?" She shook her head. "Half-elf, like me. He lives with the priestess, I guess he's he ward." Ellen says, "Well, if he were really like you he would have treated you in a civil manner. Perhaps you should try to find yourself some human friends instead." Emily states, "He said he was just trying to be polite, it bothered me cause I don't like that boy-girl stuff. He wouldn't know that." 

She stopped walking suddenly, eyes dark and wide. "What does it have to do with being human anyway? Am I only okay cause I grew up with humans instead of elves?" Ellen says, "No, of course not. A lot of elves out here have become civilized. It's not where you are raised but how you are raised. If that boy were raised among his kind he may not be aware of the proper ways to do things." 

Emily states, "You're not listening. Isn't taking a girl's arm what men are supposed to do? I was the one who wasn't civilized. And why does there have to be one right way to do things? Everyone always wants me to do things their way." Ellen stops and plants her hands on her hips and exclaims, "Well I don't. You're old enough to make your own decisions as far as I am concerned. Don't go painting me with the same brush as you do with your Uncle and parents?" 

"That's not what I'm doing. I just... I like the elf part of me, and the way you're talking sounds like you're glad Ma trained it out of me." Emily blinked back tears, Ellen having hit a very sore spot. 
"I know you're not gonna tell me what to do, but lots of people have told me everything'll be okay if I just act human, be human. I'm elf too, it's all I have of Pa and I'm going to keep being elf too, even if it's uncivilized." 

Ellen retorts, "I never said you shouldn't honor your Elvan heritage. I just said that boy may not have been raised the way we have been so you shouldn't assume that he has been. I'm also not saying that all elves around here are bad or uncivilized. But I know from experience that some are bad and uncivilized, and until you know what type they actually are you shouldn't make assumptions." 

"Some humans are bad and uncivilized too, Ellen," Emily said quietly. "And a lot of them assumed I was bad just cause of how I looked. It got so bad at school that Ma started teaching me at home. I'm not trying to pick a fight with you, Ellen. I know you don't think that elves are bad, I'm just kinda sensitive." 

Ellen says, "Well, I'm not trying to fight with you but you should know that my father, mother and several ranch hands spend years under siege on our ranch by Cochise and his warriors whose intent was our deaths. And his successor Geronimo is right up in the those mountains wanting to do the same. He went on the warpath in January and it was only due to the efforts of Deputy Martin and his friends to make peace that this town still stands." Emily bit back her words. She'd forgotten that Ellen would have reason to think that way about elves, not just ignorance. She just nodded and shifted her box. 

Emily eventually asks, "Am I gonna get you in too much trouble if I go somewhere? Uncle doesn't want me going off alone." Ellen replies, "I think he was mostly worried about the Hooded Riders, who were attacking candidates and their families. They're all caught now, but it still might not be the safest place to go by yourself until you know your way around." "I just want to go to the grove. I know the way from there to the house, it's kind of hard to miss," she said hopefully. 

Ellen says, "The one over by the Mexican Church? Sure, that's fine, it's within sight of the town. That's an interesting place, there are several trees and shrubs there not native to this area. That Priest must really have a green thumb when it comes to plants." "I've wanted to go there since I got here," the bright smile found its usual place on her face. She handed her things to Ellen with a quick please and thank you, then ran as fast as she could toward the collection of trees. 

The grove is truly spectacular, with at least fifteen different types of trees. Many are indeed not native to the areas and some in fact should not be able to thrive in this climate, but they do none-the-less. Emily is there for around ten minutes when she sees a male half-elf exit the church and head in her direction. He calls over, "Hello, I am Father Thomas Valdez. Aren't you Mr. Shaw's niece?" 

Emily turned away from the tree she'd been considering climbing to look at the man walking from the church and nodded. "Yes, but my name isn't Shaw, it's Emily Banks. I hope it's ok for me to be here." He smiles and says, "Of course it is, you have been expected." "I have?" She looked around as if someone were going to step out from behind one of the trees. "Me? I mean, I wanted to come here right away, but Uncle doesn't want me to go round by myself. Who would expect me?" 

The priest answers, "An old friend, an elf from the Yavapai tribe by the name of Jadito. He was told that you were coming and that he was to be your mentor, to teach you the ways of the Gods of nature." Emily stared at the man for a minute. "Who told him? It's strange anyone but my family would have known I was coming here. I already know some special things, but I only knew they weren't wizardry. Are there special gods for nature?" 

He says, "The Elves worship many gods of nature, as to the Celts. And he was told of your imminent arrival in Promise City by none other than the Roman Goddess Diana herself, who also has great respect for nature." "I say hello to her when the moon is out," Emily said, her mind struggling. "She was paying attention to me? What am I supposed to do?" 

He replies, "She was here to help the Roman Priest and Priestess to rid this town of some monsters who had temporarily imbedded themselves in this community. As for what you should do, continue to visit here. Jadito is currently with his mate but I expect him to return in a day or two." "I told Uncle something felt strange here, like there was something that didn't belong. It's all gone today, last night it started to go away. I thought maybe I just didn't know what Promise City felt like yet." 

Her quicksilver smile suddenly appeared again. "You'll have a hard time keeping me out of here. You don't mind if I climb your trees, do you? The trees never seem to mind." Valdez says, "Why would I want to keep you out of here, these trees are for all of those who love and appreciate nature. Climbing is fine, but if you bend or break any limbs you are responsible for then repairing them." She exclaims, "You can do that? I can heal animals or people, but I don't know how to heal a tree. How do you do it?" 

Valdez smiles and says, "My specialty is healing people, you'll have to ask Jadito, he is the nature priest." "I'll just have to be careful until I meet him then." Emily sat down and began taking off her shoes. "Did you plant all these trees here? How long ago? Some of them shouldn't even be able to live here." He replies, "Most of them were planted by my friend Mother Jiminez. A few of the newer ones were planted by my friend Morgana. You should have your family send out some seeds from where you are from and you can plant and cultivate some yourself." 

"Really? There are some beautiful trees in Illinois. There was an oak tree I really liked, he always felt friendly. I can really plant things here too?" She pulled off her shoes and wiggled her toes, then got up and walked to the elf priest. "It must be nice to live here and take care of this grove. Is it hard to serve the gods?" "Why don't you ask him" Valdez states as he gesture to a very old Indian who is approaching. 

Emily looked curiously at the new visitor and started to walk forward, but stopped. "Who is that? You said that... Jadito, wouldn't be back for a couple days." Valdez says, "I hadn't through so, but he doesn't exactly keep a fixed schedule. Come on, I will introduce you." He takes her over and says, "Jadito, I would like you to meet Emily Banks." The elf looks down at her and says in a stern voice, "Hello young lady. When would you like to begin your training?" 

Her usually sunny disposition was a little awed by this old elf. "I... If it was up to me I'd start right now and just have training instead of going to school anymore. But my Uncle would object. I'm not really supposed to be here now." Jadito replies, "Yes you are, you just haven't realized it yet. This Emily is your new home. You may continue to reside in your Uncle's house, but it is here in this grove where you will feel alive and one with the land." 

Emily looked down at her feet and wiggled her toes in the grass. "I knew that already, I think. Maybe that's why I wanted to be here since I first got here. Mr. Valdez said Diana told you that I was coming here. It's a little scary to think about." Jadito says, "Why? If your Uncle had told us you were coming that wouldn't phase you, why should a deity who is one with the land not know and be pleased by a new nature priestess coming to worship?" 

"Am I a preistess?" she asked, a bit awed by the prospect. "I never felt special enough to be noticed by a deity, I'm just me. But I'd like to be a priestess." Jadito states, "You will be a Priestess. One thing about Diana is that she has a prophetic vision, she can see what people can accomplish. She has faith in your as do I, and for that matter, as does your Uncle. Welcome young Emily to where you now belong. Perhaps we can start your training tomorrow, you're not in school on Saturdays are you?" 

"No sir, no school on Saturday," she answered, her excitement starting to get the better of her. Uncle doesn't like me to go around alone, but I will be here whenever you say. You're right, this is my place." He says, "I will stop by your house tomorrow morning at a time of your suggestion to speak to your Uncle. I will bring with me some people who will understand whose council he will respect. We will establish the terms of your training at that point in time. Know this though, I expect a serious commitment from you, not just for this to be a passing thing that you soon grow tired of." 

She answers, "I understand sir, and I won't get tired. I left my mother to come here where I could be near places like this. I couldn't imagine what I was going to do when I grew up because I only want to be part of the world outside the city. How does anyone want anything else?" she finished shaking her head in confusion. "This is my first Saturday with Uncle, so I don't know what he plans. Best to come in the morning." 

Jadito says, "Very well, I will see you then." "Yes sir, thank you," Emily said, looking at this stern-faced stranger even as she wondered why she'd agreed so readily to everything he said. 
"Thank you, Mr. Valdez," she added, then ran back over to where her shoes were. She'd intended to climb the tree, but for once the idea had been chased out of her head. Instead she grabbed the shoes and ran barefoot back to her Uncle's house. 

Emily carefully opened the front door of the house and peeked inside, looking for her Uncle. When she didn't see him she slipped inside and made for her room. The play was tonight and she needed a bath. Uncle was going to have plumbing put into the house, but until then she'd have to go to the bathhouse and she didn't remember the way there. She tried to calm down her emotions and went looking to see if anyone was home. She enters to find her cousin Tricia on the couch lip-locked with a young man whose arms are wrapped around her. 

"Is everyone around here crazy?" Emily muttered, not really caring if Tricia heard or not. She added, louder, "You must be pretty sure Uncle won't be home for a while." The two break apart and Tricia says, "He went over to watch the hanging, he'll be gone for at least a half hour." The boy's face turns the shade of crimson. Tricia says, "Emily this is Simon Cunningham, Simon, my cousin Emily." 

She replies, "Um, hi Simon. Nice to meet you. Maybe I'll just go upstairs to my room. When did Uncle leave? Why would he want to watch a hanging?" Tricia answers, “He left a few minutes ago, and he doesn't want to watch a hanging but felt that with so many townspeople present he had to be there since he's running for Mayor." Emily comments, "He's probably right about that. Was he mad I didn't come back with Ellen?" 

Tricia says, I think he was preoccupied, plus Ellen was a quick in and out herself so he might have assumed she was going back to wherever you were." "Good," Emily nodded. "I only been here a week, I don't want to be getting Uncle mad yet, and I don't guess a hanging will make him cheery. I guess I'll go upstairs and leave you be. Will you let me know when Uncle gets back? I want to go have a bath but I don't know the way and I ain't supposed to go alone." Tricia agrees. As Emily is going upstairs she hears Tricia tell her boyfriend, "You'd better go now that she's back." 

"I ain't gonna say nothin', do what you want," she called behind her as she continued up to her room and shut the door quietly behind. For a moment she felt like an intruder in her own house, especially considering her fight with Ellen earlier. But this was her home not theirs anyway, and the excitement from her meeting in the grove pushed those somber thoughts away fast. She opened her window and climbed partway out, so she was sitting on the sill with her legs dangling and watched what was happening outside. 

She hears sounds from two blocks away of the crowd at the hanging but thankfully the buildings in between block that from view. Instead she looks a block to the west at the horses in the corral beside Drover's Livery. She idly watched the horses mill around the corral. She'd though maybe she'd get a job there, but now it looked like she was going to be too busy for that. Jadito seemed... stern. Often people she was around long enough started to indulge her, she never quite understood why. But she was pretty sure Jadito wasn't going to do that. It was kind of a nice thought. Uncle indulged her enough, although she would have adored him just for bringing her here and loving her, but her nature wanted something to work at too. 

Emily looked down to see if Simon had left yet. She was awful glad she didn't have any money to worry her or make Uncle try to keep boys away. She'd spent the last couple years keeping them away just fine herself. She hadn't heard the door open or close, but she now sees Simon Cunningham walking west on Sierra Street in front of Drover's and continuing onward.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-one, “Hanging Aftermath”, Friday, June 16th, 4:45 P.M. *

Kate and Conrad finish up the meal but seeing quite a few people heading east outside Conrad observes "The hanging must have just gotten over, folks are heading back to where ever. Let's stick around here a while longer until all of them clear out." Kate nodded. "Since there's no one shouting or angry, I assume this hanging went as it was intended. I don't regret the loss of Bob Skull or Elmer Koontz, but I'm just as glad not to have seen it." 

Conrad replies, "I agree. I also think that if the town decides to actually build a school they should pick a site other than that municipal lot where the gallows was erected. Jeff Mills would like a fire station, far better to put that on the site than a place to education children. I don't believe in ghosts but I do feel that places of intentional death hold bad omens." 

Kate says, "I don't believe in ghosts as most people think of them, but I do know that a spirit can be trapped here after they pass, unable to move on until those still here let them go. I suppose it would be possible for the spirit to stay because of its own anger. I don't know. But I would never build anything for children on such a site and I would refuse to teach there. I've never heard you say something like that, like believing in omens. Do you believe the land takes on a taint from what happened on it?" He replies, "Mother Jaminez has taught me a great deal. She knows more about the land than anybody, if she says that places can hold bad omens then I am inclined to believe her." 

Kate held his arm a little tighter and shivered. "Yes, Mother Jaminez is very wise. She helped us yesterday, locating those who avoided the sunlight although she would go no further. I will have to make sure we soak the ground at the ranch with good omens, and my school as well. I want the town to have a public school, but I had gotten the idea in my head of my school lasting decades and maybe becoming a boarding school. But that was probably more than I'd be able to handle anyway with the ranch to work." 

Conrad says, "Well, let's wait and see what comes of the election before making any permanent decisions regarding your school." She says, "My dear, I'm not planning for much beyond December. There's just no way to know how things are going to stand.” Mr. Maverick finishes the meal and he departs with Mrs. Enion. Some more people enter and from their conversation both Conrad and Kate conclude that the hangings did indeed occur. She says, "It's over, at least." She watched Mr. Maverick walk away with Mrs. Enion. "She would be an interesting woman to know. She seems to have a sense of humor about life." 

Conrad says, "Yes indeed. Let's see, he called her Miss. Stone, mentioned con artistry, she spoke with a hint of a British accent and referenced her father. I imagine that would be Michael Stone, probably the best in the business for that line of work. If memory serves, he lived here in the States for several years following the war until he ran into trouble with the law and then returned to England." 

"How do you know all these things?" she laughed. He says, "I've been a gambler for a while now and grew up in the theater. As shocking as it might sound the business of con artistry is interrelated with both of those professions. I imagine that was part of why your family was so skeptical of me in the first place. 

Kate replies, "Not shocking at all. And I think my family would be skeptical of anyone I introduced to them, they always have been. Charmichael was more of a surprise though. Well, he'll go to college a meet some lovely girl and marry her and forget he ever thought of me. I was suggested politics for the fascinating Mrs. Enion as a way to honestly pit her wit and charm against others. Keeping criminals out doesn't have to mean keeping talented people out." 

She says, "The family business. That certainly would explain her accommodations in California. I can see how such a life might be appealing. Pitting your mind against another and using the power of your personality to cloud their thinking until you've set things up just as you want them. We could have used her as a consultant for the Unity party. There are plenty of places for a quick wit and a winning smile." He replies with a laugh, "From what I saw of San Francisco politics I would say that profession also strongly overlaps with con artistry. And wasn't the Unity party founded in order to keep the criminals out of office?" 

Conrad says, "Yes, but despite what she said I am skeptical of Mrs. Enion's putting the past behind her. If she were truly committed to that she wouldn't have just conned her way into the tournament." Kate answers, "Maybe... I'll keep my eyes open during the tournament, at least when I'm there. And perhaps I'll just say a word to Jake. I don't like to lay suspicion on someone who might not deserve it, but I think he'll understand." 

He replies, "That might be a wise move. And on the subject of wisdom, I keep thinking that I made a foolish move, turning down Mrs. Higgins entry money because I didn't like the strings attached. Not only has it created tension between myself and my employer but it will cost me another $ 1,500 for what was probably a meaningless gesture. Her conditions would have only factored in if Mr. Adair, Mr. Cook and I were all three among the final players in the game, which is unlikely with twenty-eight participants." 

Kate states, "It was the right thing to do, even if it's not easy. It wasn't meaningless. Mrs. Higgins must know that you're her employee, not her toady. I'm glad you didn't compromise your conscience to make your days easier." Kate looked down for a moment. "You've changed a great deal since I met you, and I'm sure Mrs. Higgins lays some of that at my door. I'm sorry about that. Maybe it really is time to think of what else you might be able to do. Although I don't know that there's anything here as lucrative as gambling." 

He says, "Well, there's always politics! The Law and Order Party may be looking for a new candidate or two, maybe I should approach them about being a substitute." "But my dear, it just wouldn't do to have you on the losing party!" Kate teased. "Honestly, I usually find as long as you keep your eyes open there are opportunities. And things with Mrs. Higgins should smooth out after the election is over and things settle down again. After all, you're still bringing money into her saloon." 

He replies, "Indeed I am, and if either myself or Mr. Spaulding do well in the tournament that should bring even more people to the Long Branch given the publicity that this will generate. Actually, Earp going on trial when he is should add even more, because reporters coming for the trial will no doubt cover the end of the tournament as well." 

She says, "They'd be fools if they didn't. This is going to be a very busy town the next few days. There's enough time for reporters to get here for Wyatt's trial from almost anywhere in the country if they use usual methods. If I were Jake I'd sniffing out some opportunity for myself in that. Either advocating the idea of voting for all races and genders, or just getting a little publicity for the school. I might have to think about that a bit." 

At the gallows, Minerva stands tight lipped at the back of the crowd watching the ropes swing with the weight of retribution. With grim satisfaction she silently acknowledges that this time, the law has done it's job and justice has been served. She melts back from the crowd being careful not to draw attention to herself and makes her way to the jail to speak with Earp. 

Back at the municipal lot, the crowd is starting to clear from the gallows area, with Koontz and Skull both swaying by their ropes, the deaths having come swiftly. Dick Lester rides up with his wagon, with two of the fancy caskets from Madson's store in the back. Berg tells Chester, "Let's cut them down and get this over with." Chester climbs onto the scaffold and cuts Skull down with his Bowie knife. "Who paid for the fancy coffins? Adair?" 

Dick Lester says, "Adiar paid for Skull's, Fisk paid for the one for Koontz." Chester says, "Let's get them down quickly. They'll go bad fast in this heat." He looks at Berg. "Marshall, do you think Snavely and the others will get off on the appeal?" Berg says, "Not at all, with Grant Porter's testimony the case against them is rock solid. That was very smart of Isby to treat the boy the way he did, the Judge actually didn't want to do that at all." Chester raises an eyebrow. "He didn't? It was good of him to give the young man a second chance." 

Berg says, "As far as Isby was concerned Porter deserved a rope as much as his co-conspirators. But he was smart enough to realize that he had a weak case, since the hooded riders all kept their hoods on and with Ashley King, Luthor King and Don Hudson all conveniently dead the others would shift the blame to them or deny having been part of the gang during their crimes. So Isby realized the only way to accomplish true justice for the majority of them was by getting one to talk, and Porter seemed the best bet for that since Porter's father and Doc Eaton also put pressure on the boy to do so." 

Chester replies, "Smart man. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link. Plus Porter's young enough to learn from his actions. I can't believe he's as hardened as the others." Berg replies, "I agree. I was the one who came up with the idea of military service as an alternative to prison time. Isby only went for that since it would guarantee the boy would be out of the Judge's jurisdiction for the future. The part that the judge kept quiet about was the boy's use of magic, it wasn't just Vaughn who knew how to mix up those potions, I think that's the real reason he wanted him gone from here." 

Chester drags Skull to the wagon. "Yeah. If that came out, then he couldn't let Porter off with just service. Chances are that the laws against sorcery won't come off the books anytime soon." Berg replies, "No Chet, they won't, which is why people will have to keep pretending they don't see things that they clearly see, or come up with mundane explanations for them instead." Chester shakes his head. He says, "I have to admit. If you told me about this stuff a year ago. I would've wanted to string up Porter, too. Now? Now, sorcery is just a tool. A powerful and strange tool. But a tool all the same." Berg says, "I agree. And although he would never admit it in public I'm fairly confident that Judge Isby thinks so too." 

The bodies are secured and Lester drives away. Berg says, "We might as well leave the gallows assembled until Monday, that'll give all of the newcomers in town for the weekend activities pause before they act harshly." Chester smiles grimly. "Nice thinking, boss. Every little thing will help. Hopefully this tournament won't draw too rough a crowd. Not much room in the jail." Berg answers, "Actually only Earp is left, but if you ask, that's enough." 

As Chester and Berg walk back the Marshal says, "On the subject of this weekend, I've arranged with the Deputy Sheriffs to have one of them guarding outside of our Office with one of us inside guarding Earp. Neil and Sheriff Nagle are currently en route to Tombstone with the hooded rider prisoners. Eddie and Leslie are guarding Earp. But I'm also concerned about the large gathering tonight at the Lucky Lady. Why don't you plan on being there for the play, but I'm going to ask you to pay more attention to the audience than the performers." 

Chester states, "OK. I'm your man. Are you afraid of something specific or just a general sense of dread? By the way, how much do you trust Nagle and Leslie? Because I don't trust them very much." Berg answers, "That's why they are guarding outside and we're inside. Leslie is a bad apple, they never should have put a badge on him. Nagle strikes me as okay, and he is at least somewhat bright. It was his idea in Tombstone to use dynamite to make fire breaks back during that fire last month. They would have lost a lot more of the town otherwise." 

Chester replies, "Hmph. As long as Leslie doesn't turn him, I guess that will have to do. Let's hope that they don't figure out why they're being kept outside. I take it, you warned the others to keep an eye on the deputies." Berg replies, "Yes. The Sheriff Deputites realize that for Earp's safety the doors need to be locked at all times with guards on both side. They may hate Earp, which is as much incentive as anything. They want to ensure that Earp's friends don't try to bust him out of jail before the trial." 

Chester says, "There are enough still left after the war they've had with the cowboys? I'm not saying that it can't happen, but how likely is it? We should check out anyone staying at the Great Western and the Promise City Hotel. Earp's friends, or enemies for that matter, could be watching the jail. Once is enough." Berg says, "Anybody new to town will probably be attending that play tonight Chet, you keep a close eye out there." Chester replies, "I hear you, Marshall. I'll keep my eyes peeled for any newcomers and anyone acting odd." 

Minerva arrives at the Marshal's Office and is denied admittance by Deputy Sheriff Frank Leslie who is guarding the door. Minerva stands firm, "Deputy Leslie, I demand to know why you would bar Senor Earp from a visit by the church." Leslie replies, "Lady, I'm not even allowed inside. My orders are to guard the outside and not to let anybody inside other than Marshall Berg and his deputies. Unless you're wearing a badge you stay out here." 

Minerva continues to stand defiant. Leslie says, "Ma'am, I have my orders." She states, "Well, I will just have to speak to Marshall Berg. Where is he?" "I think he's over at his office," is Leslie's reply. "Gracias, I will go and speak to someone of authority then." she turns on her heel leaves. 

The crowd finally thinned out and Conrad escorted Kate back home. Janet Fly would be inside and hopefully Ginnie would be home as well. At the back door, Kate looked around to make sure there was no one to see them. "There's something I've been wanting to do all day," Kate said with a smile. “You're going to be wonderful tonight. I can't wait to see you." She lifted her face to kiss him. "For luck," she teased. He smiles and says, "Now I can only hope that the elder Booth doesn't charm you away from me." 

"The Elder Booth holds no charms for me. He may be able to act many parts, but he can't fill all your roles," she said lightly but sincerely. Conrad replies, "I'm just teasing. Well, I'd better be off. If I'm late Miss. Marcus is liable to put in my understudy instead." "He might have a chance if you don't kiss me good-bye," she said, getting up on her toes. He leaned down and obliged her, then waited until she was inside before hurrying off to get ready for the play. 

Chester and Berg reach the office. Deputy Sheriff Leslie is sitting on the porch. Berg says, "Afternoon, Deputy Leslie. Anything unusual happen?" Leslie replies to Chester's question, "That Priestess tried to get in to see Earp. I sent her on her way." Chester says, "She did? Wonder why she'd want to see Wyatt. I don't remember them meeting before. I'll have to ask her later. Thanks." 

Chester and Berg unlock the door to the office and head inside. Berg asks, "Everything going smoothly so far?" Helen says, "Yes, everything is fine here. Glad you're back Mitch, I have to go meet Stanley for supper. He's playing tonight at the play." Berg smiles, "Alright. Go on ahead, Helen. You should have time to get ready. Tell Stanley to break a leg tonight." Helen chuckles and says, "Will do, Mitch. It'll be a good show. I've heard Miss Marcus is a very good actress. Chet, I'll see you there." Chester says, "I'll be there, Helen."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-two, “Adair’s Secrets”, Friday, June 16th, 3:30 P.M. * 

Jake and Gonzales remove the box and open it. Contained within are two bound bundles of un-circulated British currency, one being fifty 1000 pound bank notes and the other fifty 500 pound bank notes; some newspaper clippings, a stack of twelve pages of documents that all appear to be legal documents of various types, two passports, a thin wooden box with a dozen bullets, a woman’s diamond engagement ring, two gold necklaces with heart-shaped lockets, a key with a paper tag attached to it with the number “#58 - Southampton” written on the tag, four large gold coins with Germanic writing and portraits of German leaders and the final item is a seven-by-nine inch photographic portrait of four men standing together, two in uniforms, the youngest non-uniformed man being Adair with writing on the back in German. 

Jake immediately starts looking at the legal documents. The documents begin with four single-page property deeds – One to a house in Oakland, California, one to a house in Salt Lake City, Utah Territory, one for the Palace Saloon in Promise City, Arizona Territory and the other to a house and farm in Jefferson City, Missouri. A three page document loaning $ 150,000 from Evan Adair to Republican Nation Chairman Zechariah Chandler dated November 22, 1876 stating that the purpose of the donation is to assist with legal issues regarding the disputed election between Republican Rutherford B. Hayes and Democrat Samuel Tilden. 

Next is a four-page $ 70,000 loan document from Evan Adair to an Augustus Prentiss dated July 5, 1878. Slipped in between the pages of the document is a newspaper story dated June 28, 1878 regarding a $ 70,000 discrepancy in the books of the California Diocese of the Roman-Greek Church with quotes from the Diocese Treasurer Bishop Charles McCoy stating that a formal investigation is taking place. Another newspaper clipping dated July 7, 1878 indicates that the missing money was located, with McCoy stating that it was never actually missing but that a large deposit had been erroneously made to the wrong church account. 

The final document is a one-page $ 20,000 loan document from Evan Adair to a Harvey McCoy of Oakland, California dated November 11, 1878. While looking at the other things Jake says, "I know we did not come here to rob a bank. I am not sure we can, without a doubt, get what we need in nine minutes. Since you are my partner in this I will respect your moral stance on this question. The owner of this box is a liar, thief, black mailer and a murderer. What is worse is, as far as I can tell, he enjoys all those roles. I put it to you that we just take the contents of this box with us as is, and sort it out in safety. We take something for our troubles, and in a delicious turn of irony we help the town in his name. 

For example, I can imagine a scenario where we start an education foundation with some of this money, guarantee that all children in town have the opportunity of an education paid for from a school trust fund. I would be happy to arrange such a endeavor if this money turns out to still have value." Jake has a huge smile on his face and a twinkle in his eye. "What do you say? There is something undeniably satisfying about it, do you not think?" 

While Jake has been talking Gonzeles has been looking at the newspaper clippings that were with the money. He says, "Jake, I don't know about our taking that money. These are from various British newspapers, dated August 2 through 5, 1874, They describe a London bank robbery where four people were killed, specifically one teller, one bank guard and two policemen. The articles say that the three male robbers successfully stole 425,000 pounds. The bank was insured by Lloyds of London, who have offices here in the United States, and are probably still actively working the case." 

Jake says, "This is more than I can figure out in a few precious minutes." He scratches his chin a couple of times and faint grin comes to his lips. "Perhaps we should bring the money back to Promise City. Give it back to Adair... sort of. Hide it in his house or saloon and get some word to Lloyds about someone bragging about a bank robbery in Britain and let them settle it out. With some cleverly planned help of course." 

Gonzales says, "Jake, you over think things. We just need to let Lloyds know it is here, this is Adair's bank box isn't it? The article also mentions who the Scotland Yard detective handling the case is. A few telegrams should get the ball rolling." Jake smiles genuinely. "I may over think things but you cannot deny my style. I bow to your superior wisdom, let us just take what we need and wake poor mister greedy banker." 

The elf replies, "I'm just concerned about being caught holding money, older bills in mint condition no less, from a bank robbery where people were killed. I would have a hard time with an alibi too as those dates indicate that it occurred at a time when I was actually living in Europe. 
As for the banker, that's why I waited until you were both turning the keys to cast the spell, it's usually best to put people to sleep when they are actively doing something so if they wake up doing the same thing they will be confused about what just happened but less inclined to think that a gap of time is missing. We will want to keep him busy in here afterwards for a while, otherwise he'll look at a clock and realize that some time is missing." 

Gonzales glances at the watch and says, "We have three-and-a-half minutes left and will need the last thirty seconds to stand him back up." He briefly glances at the two passports and then hands them to Jake saying, "Take a look at these, we'll probably want to leave one or both behind so they have a clear picture of who the box owner is." 

One passport is a German passport issued to Evanovich Kowalski Adarcziek of Warsaw. It lists his date of birth as June 18, 1850 in Krakow, Poland. The stamps inside show movement within the Austrio-Hungarian Empire in the 1860’s and the Germanic Empire in the early 1870’s as well as some stamps from Italy, Switzerland and Belgium. The photograph is of Evan Adair and resembles his age in the photograph with the other three men. 

The second passport is a French passport issued to Evangelou Frenchette Adairre of Paris. It lists his date of birth as June 18, 1852 in Nice, France. The stamps inside show moment between France, Switzerland, Italy, Spain and England between the years 1869 and 1874. The final stamp shows arrival in the United States from England on September 13, 1874. The photograph is also of Evan Adair but appears older than that in the German passport but younger than he is today. 

Jake says, "I'd say leave them both. Not sure what the first one would tell the investigators by itself, but together they do not paint a law abiding picture. The second has important dates relating to the newspaper articles." Jake begins neatly securing the other documents on his person so he will be ready when Gonzalez indicates it is time to position the banker Drysdale. Jake returns his hand to the key in the turned position, watching the banker out of the corner of his eye. 

The banker regains consciousness, Gonzales waiting a second until he is steady on his feet before releasing the levitation spell. Drysdale shakes his head and acts confused about what just happened. He then notices that Jake's persona has turned his key so finishes turning his own key and helps remove the empty safety deposit box. Drysdale says, "So this metal box will hold safe your property where it will be locked in this vault and only you will have access to get to it." 

"Huh," Jake says in his Jay Brothers voice. He turns it this way and that, testing its strength and knocking on it with his knuckles. "Show me that there key of yers can't open this dern thing w'out mine." Jake keeps the banker busy with that and several other inane requests for a few more minutes before saying, "Well, I reckon it seems secure." He then takes the meaningless valuables they brought and begin to stow them in the box. "Hey young fella, don't be openin' that thar book. That's only fer me to look in." 

Drysdale assures Jake that the valuables are safe from anybody other than him from getting at them. They return to the banker's office to complete the paperwork for the box and for the banker to collect the fee. He says, "The cost of the box is one dollar a month." Jake half heartedly attempts to get a discount for the year but gives in easy and agrees to pay him for three months, "I'll be back down from-," Jake stops himself pretending he received a look from Miguel and then finishes, "from the mine around two months from now wi' me pockets full 'er gold. If'n this city slicker place ain't lost my stuff by then, I'll be puttin' some gold in yer bank too." 

When the banker Drysdale is done with his insipid gratitude, the disguised pair leave the building. Gonzales flags down a carriage and asks to be taken to the Los Angeles Library. He and Jake climb inside. Jake says, "The library? I know what it is, but why?" Gonzales replies, “Some quick research, I would like to know the telephone number for the nearest Lloyds of London Office. One call should get things in motion and if we don't call within the next hour they'll be gone for the weekend." 

"Telephone, heh. Seems like magic." Jake laughs, "No do not burst my bubble and explain to me how it works, either way it is alien and beyond my attention span." Jake seems content to follow the old wizard. They enter the library and he speaks to an elderly man at the reference desk. He is given a book that discusses in detail businesses in the United States. "Ah, here it is," he says in a strongly thick Mexican accent. He jots down a series of numbers on a sheet of paper. 

They then head next door to a restaurant where Gonzales hands the man at the desk a $ 5 bill and asks if there is a telephone he can use. They are shown to a wooden booth in the corner. Gonzales takes the receiver off the phone and tells the Operator he wants Lloyds of London San Francisco Office and the exchange. He then tells the next person that he has information regarding an 1874 bank robbery in London that Lloyds paid $ 425,000 in losses on. While he is waiting to be connected he then hands the phone to Jake. Jake rolls his eyes and takes the phone. "Magic," he mutters. 

When someone comes to the phone, Jake answers but in a voice with a Mississippi drawl, "Howdy, y'all ken here me? Good. Not sure if'n y'all be still chasin' afta them thats robbed the bank across the ocean in Britain." Jake listens and nods, "Y'all still lookin' into that? Good. Well I don't be knowin' much but overheared some liquored up braggart talkin' somethin' about robbery, shootin' some men and takin' loads of pounds. Pounds o' what I don't know." 

Jake listens again but the smirk is wide on his face. He controls it and continues. "Oh. Why don't they jus call em dollars like we do?" Smiling, Jake listens again. "We'll I be a god fearin' man and figgered I should tell someone what I heard." Pause. "No, I didn't see the man's face but I heard some of his brags. Somethin' about a box with a number on it. One hundred and fourteen. That and somethin' about the Commerce Bank in Los Angeles California. He also joked and laughed about name, Evangelou F. Adairre”. 

Jake listens and nods again. "No, nothing else. Oh, wait, another joke about a palace in some place called Promise City Arizona. No, I don't understand the joke but they were all liquored up so maybe that's why it was funny to them." The man with the British accent on the other end of the phone then asks, "And what would your name be sir? And where might I be able to find you?" 
Jake feigns fear in his voice, "What would y'all need to find me fer? I mean, I don't want no murderin' bank robbers comin' lookin' fer me 'cause they find out the law is after 'em." 

The man replies, "It would help if I could meet you in person to find out more from you about exactly what happened. Could you hold on a minute? I want to check something." Jake replies, "I don't know about no meeting but I'll wait on you a moment sir." Jake says, "I don't know about no meeting but I'll wait on you a moment sir." After a short delay the voice returns and says, "Did you say Promise City, Arizona Territory? According to the San Francisco Chronicle there is a high stakes poker tournament going on there this weekend. Did you hear this man say anything about gambling?" 

Jake says, "I didn't hear nothin' 'bout no tournament, but now that y'all saw the word he did brag 'bout gamblin' though." The man at the other end says, "Well sir, I appreciate your assistance in this matter. I need to end this conversation to make some telephone calls. I anticipate being in Los Angeles early tomorrow morning. Is there a place where we can meet? And what did you say your name was?" 

Jake answers, "Like I said, I don't know that I should be meetin' y'all. Might not be safe, I don't know why its worth riskin' my life. We might meet, the gods willin' sir. For time bein, sir, y'all ken call me quicksilver. What is yer name, good sir?" He replies, "My name is Harcourt Rugglesby III. If you wish to meet I anticipate stepping off the train at 7:53 A.M. tomorrow on Track 29." "Godspeed and luck to you sir," Jake says and terminates the call. 

"Thanks for the warning, senor." Jake shakes his head and laughs. Gonzales says, "You did fine. Let's find us somewhere private and change back, then we can go visit Maggie before heading back." Jake nods. When they are ready to change, he removes the items he brought along to have in disguise plus the papers from the bank. "I never did believe the grass is greener. I am always quite please to be me again." Jake takes the moment to examine his hands and arms as a reassurance, but it is not long before his ever present smile is back in place. "Let us go have your visit, I am ready to go back when you are." Gonzales hails another cab and gives the driver the address. 

While Jake and Gonzales are away in Los Angeles back at the Lucky Lady Job Kane and Cornelius Van Horne are busy supervising the changes at the saloon to accommodate the play this evening. The tables have all been removed and stored either upstairs or outside covered over with tarps. Jeff Mills and Michael George are busy getting the gun check area and bar ready for a considerably larger number of patrons than usual. The pugilist Finnegan and the ogre Copernicus (rescued from the Cunningham mine) are busy bringing over another 100 chairs from the Town Hall and setting them up in rows behind the Lucky Lady's chairs which have been arranged as the front three rows. 

Western Union telegram operator Dave Melany arrives with a stack of telegrams for Mr. Van Horne and one for Jake Cook. Van Horne explains Jake isn't around at the moment and signs for it as well. After reviewing the contents of the telegrams he has a brief discussion with Job Kane and then brings the stack upstairs to his own room. 

Back in Los Angeles, Jake and Gonzales arrive outside of a large wooden restaurant with the sign "Maggie's" above the door. They enter starts with a vast lobby, 20 by 40 feet and lined on all walls with various couches that are either new or newly reupholstered. They then enter the main restaurant, which is a vast room 100 feet wide and 75 feet long, filled with chairs and tables. Around twenty-five tables have patrons dining at them, some human, some elvan, some half-elvan. 

The single-story building has a high ceiling, twenty feet up, with elaborate lit candle chandeliers. Two doors in the rear lead to a large kitchen where they had originally arrived. The other side of the room has a large stage, fifteen feet out and running most of the 75-foot length of the building. A full-sized grand piano sits atop of it. New curtains are on both sides of the stage, with ropes to draw them. Nearly two-dozen waitresses wearing formal long sleeve dresses with white aprons at the tables as waitresses. The hostess asks if the two would like to be seated. 

Gonzales says, "Yes, two for a light meal. And could you also tell Maggie Whipple that some old friends are here to see her." They are brought to a table and handed menus, showing a rather expansive selection. Within minutes Jake sees Maggie Whipple appear and head in their direction, him recognizing her by her eyes as her appearance has otherwise changed considerably since their last meeting, with her having lost twenty-pounds, dyed her smattering of grey hairs dark, is attired in a dress far too spectacular for the likes of Promise City and in general looks to be a decade younger. A smile fills her face and she exclaims "Manuel! Jake! What a pleasant surprise!" 

"Hi Maggie. The place looks grand, but pales in comparison to what being in Los Angeles has done for you." Jake makes small talk and answers her questions about the people in Promise City. Jake and Gonzales complete a relaxing meal and conversation with Maggie and she then gives them a tour. While they are in the pantry Gonzales has Jake distract her enough for him to retrieve where he had stashed his brazier. They then depart, finding a deserted alleyway for him to light up the brazier and cast the spell to return back home. They arrive back in his workshop room.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-three, “Early Evening”, Friday, June 16th, 5:30 P.M. * 

Kate started poking her head into rooms, looking for Janet. Janet is busy on her spinning wheel. She smiles and looks up at Kate and says, "Good news. I got a letter today from Roger. He's all settled in Los Angeles." "That's wonderful news," Kate said and sat down. "What else does he say? That you can share, of course. A letter is private after all.” Janet replies, "Yes, but I have to share the high points with you. 

Kate asks, “Does he find it to his liking?" Janet says, "Yes, he says he misses me but not this town. He's already decided that his brother can keep the boarding house, and he wants me to join him as soon as it is feasible." Kate smiled gently at Janet. "While that's not good news for me, it's good news for you. I assume feasible means that he has a home set up for you to live in? And what are the highlights? I'd love to hear them." 

Janet says, "I think feasible means at a point when I'm no longer angry with him. I'm not there yet. The highlights are that he is back with his mentor and they have reestablished their former relationship." Kate answers, "I wish I had some advice for you, but I know from my own marriage that no but you and your husband can work that out. But you are welcome here as long as you need to stay. And you're always welcome down in the schoolroom too. I saw you today listening to our guests. It's nice that he was able to slip back into an old friendship so easily." 

Mrs. Fly replies, "Yes, and I think the change of scenery will do us both well. But first I would like to try that horse riding again. Would we have a chance to go back out to your ranch this weekend?" Kate says, "That probably depends on how early in the morning you're willing to get up. I'm not sure when they'll need me at the Lady tomorrow, but the tournament doesn't get started until noon. So If we get out to the ranch early we should have plenty of time for riding." Janet says, "I'm an early riser, I had to be to make breakfast for all of the boarders before they headed off to work in the morning." 

Kate says, "I've learned to get up early since I came here. Before that I lived in big houses with people to make breakfast for me, and do just about every other chore as well. I do miss that sometimes, but this is the far better life. So we'll rise tomorrow with the sun and have a nice ride out to the ranch. I think you'll be able to handle that. I have two riding horses here in town; you can ride Meribel and I'll take the stallion.” 

Kate then asks “Now, are you coming to the play tonight?" Janet replies, "I wasn't planning to, it's not proper for a married woman to go out evenings without her husband. I might attend the Sunday matinee at the Town Hall, that would meet society's standards." Kate answers, "I don't meet many of society's standards myself, but as long as you're going to go to one of the performances I won't argue with you. 

But don't let society's standards stop you from living, Janet. If I'd followed them I'd be back in Boston, still swathed in black seeing no one but my family. I don't need to wear grief on my sleeve to feel it, and Tom didn't want it. I concern myself with being moral and don't worry so much about whether anyone else knows it." Janet answers, "I admire that about you Katherine but it just isn't in me to go against tradition, it's too ingrained in my background." 

Kate says, "You've already begun. Riding lessons may be acceptable, but it's a step toward independence and doing something just for the joy it brings you. You're right; my way isn't for everyone. You must be true to who you are. Maybe now and then that means breaking just a little tradition," Kate smiled. "I admit, I thought in my condition my reputation was going to be completely lost, which does make it easier to go my own way. Diana seems to have changed that, but breaking tradition seems to be ingrained in me now." 

Janet replies, "The Goddess including the Eaton's will go a long way. James isn't very well liked in this town but he is well respected. I sincerely hope that he does win a seat on the Town Council next week, it would be the best for you and the baby as well if he does." "Why do you think so?" Kate asked curiously. "What will be different for me with the Doctor on the council?" 

Janet replies, "He would wield more influence on the Council than not. I don't know what the future holds but the lives of you and your child will be intertwined with several aspects of this town, the church and the school being just two of them. The Town Council will be making decision regarding both the church and school, far better to have a man who was present when the Goddess spoke to throw his support your way." 

Kate replies, "Perhaps. I'm still having difficulty thinking this affects anyone's life but my own and those close to me. Those who love me still will and I'll still have my ranch no matter what else happens." Janet replies, "Yes, but wouldn't things be better if you didn't feel it necessary to have to go hide on your ranch?" Kate says, “Oh, I wouldn't hide there Janet. I'd still have my friends at the El Parador and the Lucky Lady and a few others around town. But if I had to give up teaching I would still have plenty of work to do and a full life. 

You are right that things will be easier for me if the town understands. But I don't want to be an object of religious interest or curiosity either." Janet answers, "Yes, it might be a bit much if Diana followers start to make pilgrimages to your ranch." Kate says, "Exactly. I just want to live my life quietly, the best way I know how. But that cat is out of the bag now, so I will have to deal with perhaps a small amount of fame. Diana told me something that might help just a bit. There'll be a rash of births in Promise City around the new year, so many people will be too busy with their own babies to worry about mine." 

Janet says, "Ah, so if your Priestess friend draws attention to all of the births and says that they are all gifts of the gods, that the town has been blessed, that will make yours stand out less." Kate answers, "I hadn't really thought of Minerva making some announcement, just that people would be busy with their own families. But this is all far in the future. For today most of the town is still blissfully ignorant. I'm glad Roger is settled," Kate said and stood up. "I should be getting ready for the play. Has Ginnie been back yet? I wanted to take her with me, but she sometimes loses track of time working." 

Janet says, "She was in and out like a whirlwind a half hour back. I didn't even get a chance to say Hello." "She does that," Kate said ruefully. "Ginnie was so independent before she came to live with me that I don't like to take that away from her. You can't un-grow-up. Hopefully after the election is over things will quiet down and we can get back to our cozy nights here with our bowls of popcorn. I should go get ready. If I don't see you this evening, I'll see you tomorrow morning." 

She went into her own room, wishing she had time for a real bath. Instead she settled for a prestidigitation spell. She took the time to brush out her hair and pin it up in the most complex style she could manage without help. The dress she put on was icy blue with a narrow skirt in front and a multi-layered bustle in the back. The fabric shimmered and made a crisp, rustling sound when she moved. It was off-the shoulder, and long white gloves would cover her ams leaving only a couple inches of skin exposed between them and the sleeves. 

Kate kept her jewelry simple; a thin chain supporting an oval pendant of aquamarine, with dangling earring featuring the same stone. As a last touch she put on the perfume she rarely wore now. It was still a little early, so she went downstairs to wait a bit. 

As Helen Barker leaves the Marshall’s Office Earp's Lawyer Elihu Upton appears at the door and asks to speak with his client. Chester opens the door and escorts Upton in. "Afternoon, Mr. Upton. Come on in. I'm going to have to frisk you before you can go into the cell. OK?" Upton says, "I understand, Deputy. Go ahead. Marshall, once you let me in, please give us some privacy." Berg replies, "Not a problem, Mr. Upton. We accorded the same respect to Mr. Hardin." 

Berg and Chester lock Upton in the cell and then head to the opposite side of the room. Berg says, "Let's pull up a few chairs and chat, that way they'll realize we're not trying to eves-drop on their conversation while we still get to watch them." Berg begins the conversation with "So, are you still interested in running for Town Marshall? It might be a quiet job with all of the outlaws now either caught, imprisoned or hung." 

Chester answers, "You bet. It's important for the town to have a choice. It's just me and Hank Hill left, right? Berg answers, "No, there are still four of you. Adair's party still has Prosper McCoy and then there's that Independent guy Moss Johnson. Although the rumor is that he was seen going into the Great Western Boarding House an hour ago, so he might be Ashley King's replacement on the Law and Order ticket." Chester states, "Well, that won't change the number of candidates, so I'm not too worried. The Law and Order party's reputation has to take a hit from this masked rider business." Berg states, “I would say so. It'll be interesting to see how Frank Condon frames things for the debate Sunday night. They're gong alphabetically so he will get to speak first." 

Chester says, “Okay, yeah, it'd be nice to have things quiet around here." Berg says, "I couldn't agree with you more. I'm thinking you should try to keep the current deputies on if you win although Eduardo might be a hard sell." Chester answers, "Of course. They've lived here longer than me, so they know the town better. If Eddie has been a deputy for all this time already, convincing the committee to keep him on won't be hard. I may offer a deputy's badge to Hill if I win, though. So, are you going back to the lawyer job after the election?" 

Berg replies, "Yep, I'm just going to be an attorney. I think offering Hill a deputy spot is a good idea. You might want to have that conversation with him, and make sure that he does the same if he wins. As for Eduardo, he's now been almost killed twice on this job and hasn't physically recovered from what that undead monster did to him. But quite frankly, I think it's his having to guard his long-time friend and the man who hired him that has him down the most. I doubt that will get any better either if Earp gets the noose." 

Chester says, "If Eduardo still wants the job, it's his. I'll understand if he wants to take an easier line of work. Clarisse always worries about me out there. Seeing a friend headed for the gallows can't be easy. Good idea about talking to Hill about wanting to stay on if he wins. It hadn't crossed my mind." Berg says, "I wasn't too sure about him at first but him and his friends seem to be making an effort to become more legitimate and they sure did right catching the hooded riders. You might want to suggest to Hill that Helen and Neil should also be retained if he wins." 

Chester replies, "I was thinking that. Seems like he won't need too much convincing from what I've seen. Any\way, if I'm going to the play, I'm going to need to get going. I'll catch you later, Marshall." Chester stops by Gilson's Bath House to wash the stink of the hung bodies. He takes a long hot soak before drying off and changing into fresh clothes. 

He walks to the Double Eagle and sees Clarisse waiting for him in the sitting room. He kisses her and says, "Hey, dear. Been waiting long?" She says, "Not at all, Chet. Were you at the hanging today? Nasty business, but they were bad men." "I was. It's hard keeping law and order in town without the threat of the noose." Clarise says, "It will be different if the others lose their appeal, many in town won't feel the same way about Icabod, Jason and Kirby as they had about Koontz and Skull." 

"They tried to burn the town down. I was at Tombstone when they had their fire, and that was an accident. They'd been riding around for a while. If they didn't want to swing, they should have gotten out before that." She replies, "I know, but....well...you don't know them. They're not bad people, they just got carried away with how to go about accomplishing what they wanted. Peg Watkins feels that Kirby should have been given the same option as Porter, he's still just a boy. It's not fair." 

Chester says, "This isn't the first time Kirby's been in trouble, Clarisse. He's been hanging out with the Cowboy Gang. Judge Isby has let him off before, so he probably feels like Kirby didn't learn his lesson. Tell me about them, though." She says, "According to Peg Kirby was ashamed of what he did before. This was his way of making it up to his father, ensuring that the Law and Order Party got into office." 

Chester states, "This probably damaged the party, having a candidate's son involved in the whole mess.” She replies, "Bill Watkins was already off the ticket due to his debate performance, but some of the other candidates are thinking of withdrawing as well now. Frank Condon is trying to convince his brother Morgan to fill any gaps that might appear." Chester taps his chin. "Hmm. If he enters, he'll be a wild card. He hasn't spoken in any of the debates, so we don't know how he stands, unless you know him personally. I do know he doesn't like me. That's for sure." 

Chester says, “Does Kirby have anyone outside of his family who will speak for him, like Dr. Eaton did? Otherwise Judge Isby isn't going to go for a deal." She replies, "No, not really. Kirby working with the Ringo's Cowboy Gang a few months back which burned all of those bridges." Chester pulls Clarisse closer to him. "Then I doubt the judge is going to go easy on him. I'm sorry." Clarisse replies, "Well, the most important thing is that they have been stopped. I was so worried that you would get hurt Chet." 

He replies, "I know. You always worry about me and I appreciate it. I love you, Clarisse Townsend, and wouldn't want to do anything to hurt you. When I win this election, things will be quieter around here. Wyatt's in our jail, there aren't many Cowboy Gang members left, and the masked riders have been caught. I don't see why the peace and quiet shouldn't stick." 

Minerva, busies herself with church affairs and makes her way back to the jail to see if Chester is in. Minerva is frustrated by her failure to get into the jail to speak with Wyatt Earp and so instead goes home to bathe and get dressed to attend the play. 

Nakomo comes into the room and asks "What shall I wear to the play Miss Minerva." "I have just the thing" she says and rifling through the wardrobe pulls out the beautiful suit that Nanuet wore the night of the ball. She lays it out on the bed remembering how handsome and out of place he looked the night he wore it to please her. She tells the young man, “This belongs to your cousin, but since he cannot be with us today I am sure that he would not mind your wearing it."


----------



## Silver Moon

_ DMs Note: This chapter was an interesting exchange to play out. Tricia Shaw had been the playing character of a former player so I tried to play her consistent to how she had been played before while still trying to move the character development forward. The conversation got even more interesting once Emily and Tricia began talking about Mrs. Kale, as Emily and Kate are both playing characters played by Orchid Blossom. _ 


*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-four, “Tricia’s opinions”, Friday, June 16th, 5:30 P.M. *

Back at the Shaw house, Emily pulled her legs in from the second floor railing, went back downstairs and found Tricia. "Sorry, I didn't mean to get in your way. I really won't say nothin'. Humphrey have a girl somewhere too?" Tricia says "No, and you have the wrong idea about Simon. He's a perfect gentleman. Their mine was attacked by outlaws...his father along with two of the three workers at their mine were brutally murdered last weekend and Simon was wounded and left to die. He's lucky to be alive. He came here to talk and cry, I was only trying to comfort him." 

"What idea do you think I had?" Emily asked and thumped down on the sofa. "It must be horrible to have someone kill your Pa. He is lucky, but I don't guess he'll think so for a while." Tricia says, "No, he and I used to be sweet on each other but we had a bad breakup a few months back. I didn't plan to see him again, but after I heard what happened to his Pa I just had to again." "So he isn't the one you were upset about last week when I got here? The one Uncle chased away?" Emily asked dubiously. 

"Yeah, he's the one," Tricia replies. "Well then I'm confused," Emily shrugged. "Sounds more to me like you were mad he let Uncle chase him off, but you still liked him and now you were making up." "I'm confused too," Tricia says. She stands and says "I thought I loved him, then I hated him. He didn't have the backbone to stand up to Pa and.....and I thought I was carrying his child. Turns out I was wrong, but he...he wasn't willing to stand up for me. I told him I never wanted to see him again. But a few hours ago I found out what happened to his Pa and that he was staying over at the Lucky Lady. So I went to see him." 

Emily says, “I'm not a great person to talk to about this, I never even had a boyfriend. Or wanted one. I guess I would doubt someone who wouldn't stand up for me; you got into the trouble together, you should have been facing it that way. I love Uncle and I don't wanna tell you to do something he won't like, and I think you and Ellen love your Pa. You know he just wants to protect you but you'll never have any kind of life unless you take charge of it. Maybe you're madder at yourself than Simon." 

Emily turned red. "Maybe till you're less confused you should keep your knickers on." Tricia says, "I plan to. As I told you, I hadn't intended to see him at all. But how could I stay away under the circumstances. He's hurting, he needs comfort." Emily replies, "You don't have to convince me. You went to the Lucky Lady cause of what happened, makes sense. I guess I just don't see how you ended up here, kissing. But I guess you don't either." Tricia says, "Actually, I wanted to talk to him in private, about the future. I think I convinced him to speak to father....then one thing led to another." 

Emily replies, "What happened prob'ly woke him up. Sometimes things you think'll always be there suddenly go 'poof'! Starts making a lot more sense to get what you want sooner instead of later." Tricia says, "Well, right now he's just confused. He also may now be rich, he says they found silver in the mine, which is why the outlaws tried to steal it from them. So he's not after me for Pa's money 

Emily replies, "That'll help with Uncle then, if he's got his own money.” Tricia answers, "He doesn't have it yet, it's still in the ground. He also doesn't know how to mine it, that was his Pa's know-how, Simon just helped with the paperwork and bookkeeping. He's an accountant by trade, not a laborer." Sorry Tricia, I'm just not very good at this stuff. I usually talked to Ma about getting boys to leave me alone.," she shrugged. "I think love is pretty much made of people being confused." Tricia says, "Thanks Em, having you here is like having a sister who will actually listen to me for a change." 

Emily replies, "Sisters are hard. I miss everybody at home, except Eliza. She's a brat, she's always in my way and her nose was always in my business. And there was no way to get away from her. Ma says her and your Ma used to drive each other crazy sometimes too, but once they didn't live together anymore they liked each other lots better. It was just being stuck together all the time that made them fight." 

Tricia exclaims, "I don't think there will ever be enough distance and time away from Ellen! That girl is impossible! All she ever thinks about is herself!" Emily replies, "Do you ever think about Ellen? Or Humphrey and what he wants? Or about what your Pa wants?" Emily asked quietly. "Not how it affects you, just about them? We all mostly think about our own selves. Me too. If you help Ellen though, she's more likely to help you. Someone has to do it first, even though it takes some swallowing." Tricia replies, "Oh, just wait until you spend some more time with Ellen. You'll see that she is impossible!" 

Emily says, “Well... I did have a fight with her after school, but I don't think she was being impossible. She had reasons to think the way she did, although I hope I can change her mind someday." Tricia says, “"You have a better chance of moving the planet then getting her to change her mind. I also think it is totally unfair the way she is using that nice Jamie Cartwright. She's making him think she is interested in him so that she can later make a trip out to Nevada to visit him. But all she really wants is to spend time on the journey out to Nevada and back with our driver Paul." 

Emily comments, "I don't know how Uncle doesn't know about Paul already; it's not hard to tell. Maybe she told Mr. Cartwright all about it already? Is she letting him take her to the play tonight?" Tricia replies, “Oh yes, with Father's blessing. I'm tempted to go with Simon but that might not be the best way to have things start out with him and Father. Maybe it would be best if Simon approaches father for advice about the mine, he needs counsel from somebody who won't try to take advantage of him." 

Emily says, “"And if they get to know each other, Uncle can see what kind of man he is. If he's hardworking and determined on his own to make his mine work, I bet Uncle would see that and reconsider when you talked about Simon being your boyfriend again." Emily sighed softly. Trisha was just as self-absorbed as Ellen but she didn't realize it. "For tonight I don't mind sharing my Uncle if you don't mind sharing your Pa. I've never been to a real play. I hope I can understand it." 

Tricia replies, "Not at all, you have just as much claim to him as we do. I do hope he wins this Mayoral race, that will make him so happy. He hasn't had much to be happy about since Mother died." Emily replies, "He likes to take care of people," Emily said, wrestling with another thought trying to form. "I think maybe Aunt was the one who took care of him, and it's awful lonely without someone to take care of you. Being Mayor would make him happy, that would be nice. Ma still seems sad sometimes too. I always wish I could fix it." 

Tricia states, “Ya can't fix everything. Your being here seems to have cheered him up some, he's always been worried about you since....well...for a while now." A shy smile appeared on Emily's face. "I cheer him up? I like that. He's been worried about me? I haven’t even seen him for a few years, I'd think he had enough to worry about without me. Since when was he worried, Tricia?" She says, "Well....er....um....I'm not supposed to bring it up, I don't want to upset you." 

Emily exclaims, "Huh? Nothing bad was happening in Chicago, except for the problem I had with those human boys at school. If it's about me, shouldn't I get to know? You can't say something like that and then not tell." Tricia says, "Um....he doesn't want us to talk to you about.....the fire." "Oh." Emily pulled her feet up onto the sofa and wrapped her arms around her knees. "I think about my Pa every day, so you wouldn't be bringing up nothin' I don't think about anyway." 

She took a deep breath. "Tombstone smelled like it when I got there, I didn't like that." She wiped her eyes with the back of her hand. "Ten years is a long time to worry. I thought it was something else I didn't know about." Tricia relaxes a bit, apparently not more comfortable with the subject, and says, "No, but his worry was more than you just loosing your Pa. He said that your Pa had adjusted to being...different...around human folks. He said that without your Pa's presence it 
would become harder on you." 

Emily nodded. "Being an elf doesn't make you act funny. Elves live one way, humans live a different way. Pa just lived like a human for a while. I was raised like a human. In our neighborhood everyone knew my Pa and about the fire, and they knew who I was and were nice to me. School was harder, and people would whisper when Ma took me places they didn't know us. It didn't get real bad till a couple years ago when I started to look grown up. Some of the human boys thought since I was only an elf-girl I should do whatever they wanted. They learned different real quick. That's when Ma took me out of school." 

Tricia says, "I never had the opportunity to go to school. Ma had been trained as a school teacher, that's how she first met Pa in fact as she was teaching in Tucson when they met. So she taught the three of us, but it would have been nice to have had a chance to be with other students." Emily says, "I coulda done without it. School wasn't any fun, Tricia. You just sit inside and stare at a book till the teacher calls your class up and you recite what you've been reading. Or solve math problems in your head. 

Mrs. Kale's school is better. There's more teachers so you don't just read, and they teach things you'll actually need to know. Most of the kids there are younger than me, and I made Nakomo mad today so there's not really anyone to talk to there but I guess that's better than too much attention." Tricia says, "Pa speaks very highly of Mrs. Kale. I get the impression that he would have been interested in a social relationship with her except that another gentleman in town is already courting her." 

Emily exclaims, "Really? I suppose it's bad manners to try to get a girl someone else is already courting. But Uncle deserves to be happy too and if he likes her maybe he should do something about it. Has he liked anyone since your Ma?" Tricia says, “"Not really. For the last year he's started to flirt with women who he finds attractive but he hasn't gone out on a date with any of them." Emily says, "I don't guess there's been a lot of women for him to meet out here until the town started up. Who's courting the teacher anyway?" 

Tricia replies, "She's dating one of the town gamblers, he plays over at the Long Branch Saloon. He's also playing the male lead in the play tonight. Mrs. Kale seeing her would probably be rather scandalous if she were an unmarried woman. Being a widow, people have been given her the benefit of the doubt." Emily says, "Uncle's much better than any old gambler, even if he is going to be in a play," Emily said. "He'd be a good husband, although Mrs. Kale's pretty young, Uncle might not want a whole 'nother set of kids," she finished with a laugh. 

Tricia says, "Some of the other ones he was flirting with were even younger, younger than me in fact. Mrs. Kale is young but has some maturity about her. Still, if he's living in town instead of on the ranch it will be much easier for him to find someone. I'm not sure if I really want a stepmother though." Emily says, "My stepfather has always been real good to me. Uncle wouldn't marry a woman that wouldn't be good to his family, and you all are grown-up so a stepmother wouldn't have any kind of charge of you. It would be strange to have a new person in the family though. 
We're just imagining anyway. Right now it don't look like Uncle is going to bring a lady home anyway." 

The two girls were quiet for a minute, Emily still hugging her knees to her chest. "Tricia? I guess maybe Uncle wasn't wrong about the fire, there's other stuff I don't like to talk about that happened after that. But maybe, sometime, I might wanna." Emily suddenly looked much younger. "I'm glad I'm here now." Trica smiles and says, "Yep, having you here will be just like having a younger sister!" Emily replies, "I've always been the big sister and helped take care of the little ones.  It's nice to have people taking care of me instead.  Tricia, Uncle is spoiling me something awful.  Has he always been like that?" 

Tricia replies, "No, only to mother, she was the one who spoiled us while he remained the stern disciplinarian.   It's only been during the last year that his attitude towards myself and my siblings have change.  He's finally realized that we're all adults now and seems uncertain what to do.  Your being here gives him a chance to play father again and he's falling into a 'daddy' role that he never had time for before." Emily asks, "Does that bother you?  I mean...  that's he treating me different?" 

Tricia replies, “Nah, it keeps him busy and happy and I'd rather have him spend time spoiling you than chasing after some saloongirl half his age like his friend Seawell is doing." "Uncle wouldn't chase after a saloongirl," Emily laughed.   Tricia replies, "Don't bet on that, we've had one saloongirl out at the ranch a couple of times who he seemed enamored with.   But I think I heard that she's currently dating Judge Isby." Emily says, "I'd guess there's more to her than just being a saloongirl then." Tricia says, "I don't think so, I found her to be rather empty-headed.  She's very good looking though, which is why the older men seem to notice her." 

Emily says, "I think he's going to be mad tomorrow.  I met some people today... they're coming to talk to him tomorrow.  I don't understand it all, but there was something about the goddess Diana and a mentor and I'm supposed to learn to be a priestess." She replies, "Well, Pa does believe in the gods and I think he's friends with the town's Priestess." 

Emily says, "I don't think that kind of priestess, not for the Greek gods.  Well, for Diana at least, but...  for all the gods that love nature.  It was so exciting!  Mr. Valdez already knew who I was, and Jadito wanted to start teaching me right away.  It would be so much better than school! Jadito is going to come tomorrow morning and bring someone Uncle would trust.  A play tonight, then tomorrow I get to spend the day outside in the grove." 

Tricia says, "I know who Valdez is but who is this Jadito?" The younger woman answers, "He's, umm...  Well, he's an elf, older, and her seemed nice but stern.  He's a Yavapai elf.  Mr. Valdez said Diana herself told him I was coming here and he was supposed to teach me." Tricia asks, "An old Yavapai?  Is that the one who Manny Escobar used to talk about, who helped found this region three hundred years ago?" 

Emily shrugged.  "I don't know who Manny Escobar is.  Sounds right though, he was very old.  Three hundred years would be nothing for him. Sometimes it's strange to think about how long I'll live.  But never as long as Jadito."


----------



## orchid blossom

It was definitely interesting to get another character's perspectives.  I always felt a little strange that Emily was so interested in Mrs. Kale, but I've also thought it was a bit odd that no one really wonders where it is she runs off to all the time.  Emily is a curious girl, and she smelled an adventure somewhere.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-five, “A Night in Rochester”, Friday, June 16th, 6:30 P.M. * 

Ruby feels like she has only been asleep for a couple of minutes when Roger nudges Ruby and says, "The train just stopped. We're in Rochester." She smiles sleepily at him as she stretches, "That didn't seem nearly long enough..." She stands and looks at Richard, "Are we just wandering around to find a place to stay now?" She looks at Roger, "Where are you going to stay? You weren't planning on staying here tonight originally, right?" 

Roger says, "Not originally but we're game to do so now." He yells over to his comrades "Okay boys, grab your duffle bags and lets go find us a place to sack out." Richard looks to Ruby and says, "I will get our bags." She replies, "Thanks Richard!" Ruby exits the train and waits for Roger. "We're going to find somewhere to stay. I don't know what you are thinking but do you just want to meet back up tonight or are you going to follow us? We'll probably stay someplace nice." Richard gathers up the bags. Two of the sailors pass their duffle bags onto their shipmates and go to assist him. 

They leave the train depot and are surprised by the number of rails continuing in all directions with a horse drawn street car stopping to pick up passengers. Roger asks, "Should we ride some more or walk?" "I'd rather walk but we have so many bags," she says, glancing over her shoulder at poor Richard. "Let's ride and just get the rooms." Richard confirms that the car has downtown as its destination and they all board. It makes it way onward going by all of the factories along the river. 

Ruby was accustomed to the vast number of linen and cloth mills that used the river for power but was surprised by a number of new factory buildings that had grown up in the last five years. These buildings were along the main roadway but away from the river, although still along the railroad tracks, apparently powered by the now more abundant coal. As the sun is setting to the west she starts to read the names on the factories....Kimball Cigarette Company, Bausch & Lomb Incorporated, Taylor's Instruments, Western Union Company, Howe Scales, Cunningham Carriages, Gleason Gears and lastly The George Eastman Company. 

Ruby's heart skips a beat when she sees the Eastman factory. She knew he was successful... but this successful? Suddenly the urge to see him returned. She looks to Jane but she's still busy entertaining the troops. Plus, Ruby wasn't sure she could talk about this with her now anyway, her feelings being what they were. Ruby smiles. George had done what he set out to, something he was always so passionate about. He was making his dreams come true and she was honestly happy for him. She strains her head to look at the factory as they drive by, in the very off chance she might catch a glimpse of someone she was looking for. The factory appears to have already closed for the day as most of the lights are off. 

Disappointed, Ruby turns back in her seat. She sits quietly lost in her thoughts. The car continues towards downtown, passing a few more factories with signs reading Adler Brothers and Company, Koch and Company, Gordon Grain Binder, Hatch Boots and Shoes and Rochester Blue Label Ketchup. The car stops at the Reynolds Library and then continues on another block to the busy downtown, passing the Powers Art Gallery along the way. Several bars and restaurants appear to be open. 

Ruby comments, "Richard, we should get off soon, I'm sure we'll find an appropriate hotel in downtown." They see the Woodcliff Inn a block east right after Hawson's Dance Hall. "That should do just fine," Ruby comments. "I seem to remember the Dance Hall being adequate too." She smiles mischievously. "So I've heard." They all make their way over to the Inn. Ruby lets Richard take care of the details of checking in. The sailors and Richard head into the hotel to get rooms. 

Ruby and Jane sit down at the bar to wait for them. Jane says, "So, that Roger seems to be monopolizing your time. What do you think of him?" "I think he's sweet. And handsome." Ruby waves to the bartender. "And sexy. What do you think?" Jane says, "I think he's after only one thing Ruby, a one night stand." Ruby orders a bourbon from the bartender before answering Jane. 
She comments, "What's wrong with that Janie? You do it all the time." 

The Priestess replies, "Nothing is wrong with that Ruby, but if you honestly think that is what I do then you have no true understanding of my religion. What I am saying is that you should be discrete, after all, this is the city where your parents and your former fiancé live. I don't know what the next few days will bring, but they will only be more difficult for you if unsavory gossip accompanies your visit." 

"I don't care about gossip or what my parents think. I doubt we'll be seeing anyone my parents know anyway, they don't exactly interact with the little folk, if you get my meaning." Ruby sighs. "No Jane, I don't think that is what you do. I am sorry if it came out that way. It's just...," Ruby's voice trails off and she is quiet. The bartender conveniently brings their drinks at that moment and Ruby sips her bourbon. "Did you know that Jake and Red introduced me to this," she holds up her glass. "I'd never really had it before them." Ruby is quiet again for long moments. 

She continues sadly, "Jane, there are so many things I never had before Jake. I didn't want to talk to you about this, I didn't want to hurt your feelings in any way. But I have no one to talk to... Jake and I... I mean..." Tears start to pour out of Ruby's eyes and she sobs, "Why hasn't he come for me Janie? He promised he would." Jane says, "Men promise a lot of things Ruby when they are with you. I would say that his silence speaks volumes." "I know." Ruby wipes her eyes with the back of her hands, then sits up taller. She takes a deep breath in, "I already know it." She sips her bourbon and calms herself down. 

Ruby speaks up again, "I sent him a telegram. I asked him to please wire me back. I said I would check when we got here to Rochester. But I know he won't, write me back that is. He'll read what I wrote and know I was saying goodbye, as much as I didn't want to. I want things to be like they were but they can't. And in the end, some details may have been different, but in the end, he was just like all the rest." Ruby takes another deep breath in. "So I thought spending the night with Roger would help break me of Jake. He's nice enough, and probably been with enough women to know what to do.” Jane comments, "Well, that should certainly help you to find out your true feelings. I still think you should be discreet, there is no need to borrow trouble." 

Ruby exclaims, “But what I really want to do is see George." Jane replies, "And I can assure you that Richard will not allow that to happen until some time tomorrow after he has had a chance to make some inquires around town. He's not willing to lose you by being impatient and reckless." Ruby asks, "And you said discrete. What's discreet? Hiding out here in this Inn all night? And what do you mean lose me? What are you two thinking is going to happen to me?" 

Jane says, "No, we won’t stay at the inn, we'll all go dancing. I'm just saying that you should be careful sneaking into and out of Roger's room so that you don't get seen by hotel employees or other guests. As for what could happen, Richard assumes that either your parents or your ex-fiancé will force you to stay against you will." Ruby exclaims, "I don't even think my parents should be here. They're probably out on Long Island at the other home," Ruby rolls her eyes. 

She continues, "And George, George would definitely not make me stay against my will. He's my friend, he's not an enemy. If anything happens, I'll try to be discrete. Even though I don't really care what anyone here thinks, you are obviously concerned and probably seeing something I'm not." Ruby rolls the shot glass between her hands. "Do you think I shouldn't sleep with him Jane? Is it a stupid idea? What's your advice?" 

Jane replies, "My advice is that you find a few moments alone and pray to Aphrodite for guidance. She wants us to work together, but that can wait until tomorrow. Let's go dancing and relax, then you should ask her to lead you to the next step with any or all of the men in your life." Ruby nods. "That's good advice Janie." She throws back the bourbon and slides off the stool, flipping a dollar onto the bar. "Let's go get cleaned up and ready to go out. My butt hurts from sitting all day and I'm dying for a bath." 

They approach Richard who gives the women a single key to the room that he has secured for the two of them. Ruby snatches the key and jingles it, forcing herself into a better mood. "Let's go get ready darling," Ruby purrs. "We'll meet you boys later!" Ruby asks the desk clerk to prepare some baths in their room for them. They head upstairs and Ruby is pleased to see a bathtub with indoor plumbing, knobs for both hot and cold. "Oh my gods!" Ruby exclaims excitedly. "Janie, look at this! I have to get this in my house back in Promise City and the Lucky Lady too. You have to get this at the Meeting House. It's been so long since, well, since...," 

Ruby's enthusiasm overtakes her and she doesn't finish her statement, instead she peels through her bags and pulls out a couple of dresses and accessories. She draws a bath, sinking into the hot hot water, enjoying every relaxing moment of it. Afterwards she takes her time dressing as Jane also takes a bath. Ruby helps Jane with her hair, babbling about this and that but nothing important. Finally both the women are ready and dressed stunningly they head back downstairs to meet up with the men. 

It appears that the sailors have also cleaned up, as most have damp and freshly combed hair, several with short stubble beards are now clean shaven, and all have on fresh white uniforms and shoes with such a polish that they let off a shine. The only ones absent from the group are the Lieutenant and Richard, who Bjorn says headed off together a short while ago. "Who's ready to go dancing?" Ruby chirps. The men enthusiastically agree, Bjorn and Carl each taking one of Jane's arms with Roger alone taking Ruby's. 

Ruby places a hand over Roger's as they walk next door to the Dance Hall. "So, Officer Birch, what exactly do you have planned for us tonight? You did promise me a lesson in the stars." He replies, "Some vigorous exercise first, we don't get very many opportunities for ballroom dancing on board ship." "Alright then. I'll leave you to the romancing part." Ruby guides them into the dance hall. "Drinks first or are you ready to hit the floor? Either way, lead the way." She smiles widely, looking at him expectantly. 

The next hour is intermixed with dancing, Roger monopolizing Ruby's time until he finally begins to tire at which point he makes a gesture towards her to his shipmates and they begin to approach her, one per dance, to ask her to dance with them. During that time Jane has also been dancing with the various sailors. Ruby's body knew the moves to the dance just as well as she could walk. She enjoys the light, freeing feeling, dancing and flirting, not a care in the world. 

"Are you enjoying yourself Officer?" she asks, smiling and playing with her hair. Her present dance partner, the handsome Carl von Diamond, smiles back and say, "Indeed I am dearest Ruby, there is nothing more pleasant than to have one's arms around somebody as lovely and lively as you." "Isn't that sweet?" she smiles. "You all seems to have such nice manners. So far anyway," she teases. "And I am just as lucky to have my evening filled by handsome, sweet men." "We aim to please," is Carl's reply. Ruby laughs and continues her dance until she gets tired. 

After that hour is up, she bounces over to Roger who it sitting at the bar, standing very close to him. "Have you been drinking Sir?" she asks. Roger replies, "Not to excess, I was waiting for your company before I did that." "And now you have it." Ruby waves the bartender over. "What will be our libation for the evening?" Roger states, "I normally drink beer but that just doesn't seem appropriate with a fine woman like you." 

Ruby laughs. "You drink your beer. I'll drink...," she pauses to consider, "...Champagne. I love the bubbly, although I usually try to avoid it. Nasty headaches and all. But you have such limited time here on land, you should drink what you like." When he places the order with the bartender he shows that Champagne is a drink not unfamiliar to him as he reviews what is available and orders a superior vintage. "My, my, Roger, you surprise me. I would have never guessed you have some knowledge of champagne." Ruby leans a little closer and sets one elbow on the bar. "Did I mention I like surprises?" 

He says, "I learned all about wines and champagnes at a young age. I mentioned how my mother worked as a clerk for the Governor of Bermuda? Well while she was doing her job I was helping out in the kitchen, most of the time peeling potatoes or chopping vegetables. I got to know the mansion's wine steward pretty well and he taught me about wines. He also taught me how to swear and play cards, which are more useful skills for my Naval career than being a sommelier." 

Ruby laughs heartily. "Yes, I imagine they would be much more useful. You know, you haven't asked me yet what I do. Why don't you try to guess?" He replies, "My first impression is that you are independently wealthy so you don't have to do anything that you don't want to." Ruby laughs again. "You're right, I don't do anything I don't want to. But why would you think I'm independently wealthy?" The champagne arrives and she sips at it. "Yum!" 

He states, "Well, if Richard isn't your brother or boyfriend then he is clearly your bodyguard, just as your associate Jane appears to also be a servant of some sort, a private nurse perhaps. Business Associates you say, well whatever the business is you are clearly the head of it." Ruby sips again at her champagne. She looks around the room, finding Jane dancing and Richard watching everyone else. She looks with love in her eyes at them. 

"Actually, Roger, they are my friends. Jane is one of my best friends and she decided to bring me here as a birthday present. I'm originally from New York you see and have some loved ones here. She decided it would be good for me and she was right. Richard came along to keep us two young hens out of trouble. I hate to break the news to you, but I am not wealthy." She looks back to Roger, "I'm just a singer." She smiles widely, "I hope that will be enough for you." He smiles and says, "And I'm just an old sailor. Having the most beautiful woman in the State here with me suits me just fine, regardless of her profession." 

"Good." Ruby clinks her glass with Roger's beer then takes a sip. "Up for more dancing?" He replies, "Absolutely, I'll do my best to not stamp on your feet." Ruby grabs his hand and drags him back out onto the dance floor. They dance for another twenty minutes after which he appears to have tired out. One of the other sailors, the young apprentice seaman whose name escapes Ruby, offers to step in. As Ruby takes the young seaman by the hand she teases Roger, "I hope you aren't going to tire and keep sending in reinforcements all night Officer Birch." 

He replies, "No, I wouldn't trust several of them with you. But I have no worries of young Seaman Hamel attempting to steal you from me, not unless he wants his first tour of duty to be a miserable one." Ruby laughs and looks at the boy, who can't be much younger than she. "Can you dance?" she asks. The boy nods, apparently threatened somewhat by Roger's implied threat and says in a meek voice "Yes...I can." 

"Well then, don't keep me waiting. Show me!" She pulls him into a spin and they start twirling around. As they dance Ruby asks, "So tell me, what do YOU think of the Officer?" Seaman Apprentice Hamel says, "He's not really an Officer, he's a Petty Officer, that's an enlisted position albeit one of the top ones. Back at the Naval Academy I had to answer to real officers, the Commandant of the school was a retired Commodore." 

"See, I don't even know how it works. But he didn't seem to mind being called by the title. Nevertheless, tonight is not the night for a lesson." Ruby smiles and tests the boy's dancing skills. He says, "Learning Military ranks is one of the first things they teach you in the Academy. I graduated in the top ten-percent of my class." "Well congratulations. You must be smart." Ruby peers over his shoulder to see what Roger is doing. Ruby does not see Roger anywhere in the room. Ruby squints and searches for him some more, but doesn't see him. When the dance is over she grabs her drink and goes off in search of him. She wanders the room and will finally make her way outside in search of him.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-six, “Kate’s Escort to the Theater”, Friday, June 16th, 6:30 P.M. * 

Kate doesn't have to wait long when the actor Edwin Booth arrives to escort her to the Lucky Lady. If the door between the kitchen and the schoolroom hadn't been open Kate might not have even heard the knock.  She hurried through the desks and opened the door. "Good evening, Mr. Booth," she said with a smile.  "I hope you've been having a pleasant stay.  I have to thank you again for coming to the school this afternoon, the students enjoyed it a great deal." "And I enjoyed meeting them, they are fine people," he replies. 

"Yes."  She smoothed her fine skirt and picked up her handbag.  "I hope I'm not inconveniencing you.  I hardly imagine your original plans for the night included me." Edwin Booth "Then you would be mistaken.   An evening with you provides me a chance to pick up our conversation where we left off.   I had requested that you contact me if you discovered evidence of a deception from the man claiming to be my son.  As you haven't sent anything I assume that nothing of that sort has crossed your path." 

"I have seen nothing to send you," Kate said honestly.  "I will admit, I've been wrapped up in my own troubles the past few weeks; this is a much more exciting town than you'd think.  We had our first argument, but that's all it was.  A disagreement about some choices I made.   On the good side, I can tell you he refused to play dishonestly in the tournament tomorrow.  His employer would have paid his entry fee if he had agreed to help another player.  And he's been very excited about this play.  Although he hasn't said it, I think it's also given him an opportunity to make friends of people he didn't have the chance to before." 

Edwin nods and says, "None of that changes anything regarding his possible relationship with me, although it does support the premise that he is a man of good character, so less likely to be perpetuating a deception unless a false personae is part of that deception." She replies, "You know what my beliefs are, but they're of no consequence.  I have a friend I could introduce you to, someone with the knowledge and wisdom to help shed light on the situation.  This man has become like family to me and just as protective.  As such he keeps a close eye on Conrad as well, I'm sure." 

Kate smiled and tried to lighten the atmosphere.  "And perhaps the play tonight will help settle your mind one way or the other." He replies, "I don't know but understand what you are getting at. I am one to appreciate the arts, let's go see if Pauline Markham's protégé can equal her performance of Juliet, which I have had the pleasure of seeing before." Kate replies, "My friend Ruby was supposed to play Juliet, but the recent death of a mutual friend unhinged her a bit. Not that alone of course, but she felt the need to leave town for a while and gather herself. She wants to be an actress; this would have been her debut." 

Kate slipped a pale wrap around her shoulders, secured the door and took Mr. Booth's arm. "I have to say, I'm just a bit disappointed that it's not my inestimable charms that bring you to my door," she said, teasing. Edwin Booth replies, "Ah but the night is young, you have many more hours to carry me away with your inestimable charms." She says, "I'll do my best to be a pleasant and entertaining companion for the evening. I'm afraid it's been quite some time since my society days in Boston, I've come to appreciate the real conversation and occasional bluntness of society here." "Bluntness has its time and place," is his subdued response. 

Kate turned her head to look at him. "It sounds as if you have had a run in with someone who didn't know that." He replies, "I've had a long and interesting life, with its ups and downs. Tonight I just want to sit, relax and enjoy a production in the company of other patrons of the arts. Have you been to very much theater before?" She replies, "My parents often took us to see plays as well as concerts. Before my late husband became ill we went often. After that there wasn't the energy or the money to go any longer." 

She was quiet for a moment. "Someday I'd like to be a true patron. For now I'll make sure my students are exposed to the arts as well as things like mathematics and geography." Booth says, "I know that my founding of the Player's Club has done much to promote the arts as I know it. I hope that what I have started still exists long after I have departed from the Earth." "I'm sure it will," Kate said. "It's a beautiful place, and there will always be those who devote themselves to the arts and want a chance to know others who do the same. I know I would value such a place." 

Booth replies, "I am hoping that a similar institution will soon arise here in the west. San Francisco would probably be the best location for such an establishment." She replies, "San Francisco? I admit, I know little about the cities in California. I've visited Los Angeles briefly but that's the extent of my knowledge. Is there someone there you think might start another artists group?" 

He replies, "No, and I’ve no specific location yet. Los Angeles has potential but isn't nearly as established as San Francisco, so I have a hard time picturing it as being a central place for the arts. My father used San Francisco as his base of operations for several years, you might say he founded the arts in that community, so it has a special passion for me." Kate replies, "I have reason to believe I'll be going to San Francisco fairly soon. A couple of months from now, most likely. I hope to take advantage of the arts there although I don't imagine I'll get to mingle with the artists there. My own skills aren't advanced enough to be considered artistry, but they give me great joy and that's all I ask." 

They continue to walk around town, taking a more roundabout way than the direct path to the Lucky Lady and he says, "San Francisco is a place I have longed to return to myself. I have many pleasant memories from when I was there before in my youth." She answers, "Then why not go back? You have the means and I'd guess the freedom to travel as you please. You might create some more memories there, meet some other artists, even plant the seed of another player's club there." 

He replies, "That is a good suggestion. For the last few years I have stayed close to New York to help make the Club a success, my only travels being to obtain new financial patrons or to acquire unique items such as the piano that you played on when you were there." She states, "That was a truly beautiful instrument. I don't think I'll ever play a finer. I'd like to do more traveling, although now that I have my ward Ginnie, the ranch, and a school it will be some time before I'm able. My father had planned to take me to Europe, but I met my husband and didn't want to leave." 

Booth replies, "Europe is overrated, I'll take New York instead." While they are walking a group comprised of two-dozen mounted cavalry soldiers ride into town heading west down Main Street in the direction of Drover's Livery and Corral. Kate sees that they are led by Lieutenant Gamble who she has met before. “What are they doing here?" Kate said, dismayed. "The man in charge is Lieutenant Gamble. Among his better qualities are arrogance, racism, and a well-developed sense of what's good for him. I wonder if the government has taken an interest in making sure Earp makes it to trial." 

Edwin Booth replies, "That would not surprise me. The New York papers mentioned that President Arthur was considering sending in troops to deal with the lawlessness taking place in the Arizona Territory. I believe that Earp's name was prominently mentioned in that news story." She says, "The time for that would have been a week ago. We've taken care of the problems now. Those hooded riders who destroyed buildings in town last weekend have been apprehended, as has Wyatt Earp. And the other troubles the soldiers would never believe, much less be capable of dealing with.” He replies, "Well, that wouldn't be the first instance of the government being a day late and a dollar short." 

She continues, “The government insists on being blind to certain things that if they would just accept they would be able to deal with Cochise county much more easily." Kate stopped suddenly and coughed, realizing how heated she was becoming. And about things she could not discuss with this man. He says, "I'm sure the newspapers will detail why the army is here, the Mirror seems to have a good grasp of the pulse of this town." 

She asks, “Have you met the Editor yet? I'd be very surprised if he wasn't running around this town all weekend trying to get interviews with all the visiting notables. Mr. Chumbley is an excellent editor and reporter. You should have seen the horrible rag we had before he came here." 
He replies, "I've seen a number of horrible rags in my day, most of which had unkind things to say about my performances." "A dead give-away to any theatre-goer that they were reading a substandard newspaper." 

Kate took one last look at the soldiers as they rode by. "I wish they weren't here. Gamble causes more trouble than he solves. Do reviews really bother you? You're an experienced actor, confident in your skill. What does it matter what a critic thinks?" He replies, "Every actor cares about reviews, it's part of the personality that comes with the job." Kate asks, "What kind of personality is that?" He states, "Boldly confident and outgoing in order to cover up a world of insecurities." 

"That sounds familiar," Kate said with a gentle smile. "I have many bold, confident friends who might be horrified to know I see through the facade. I tend to wear my own insecurities on my sleeve. That carries its own dangers, I suppose. Do you not find that acting bold and confident helps you feel that way?" He replies, "Yes, but I am also an older man now, my days of insecurity are mostly behind me now. One reason I don't act any more is that I no longer feel the need to be the center of attention. Although I did enjoy the attentions of your students this afternoon." 

With a smile on her face she replies, "There is something magical about children, perhaps because their demands are simple. And a little attention is never amiss. What lady doesn't like a compliment now and then? It's no different. There's something to be said for an older man. It must be confidence, as you say. So you don't miss acting? Did not the art itself bring you joy, beyond the attention?" 

He replies, "I miss the final curtain call and the applause. I don't miss the hustle and bustle lifestyle of going from town to town, the constant costume changes, dealing with novice actors who believe themselves far better than they actually are, the requirement of going out on stage even when unhealthy, having to make due with whatever hotel room the frugal theater company owner rented for you, and in my own case having to live down the stain on the family name caused by my brother." 

She says, "It sounds like a life for a young adventurous man who craves excitement. I can't imagine such a life." Kate was quiet for a moment. "I have seen Conrad dealing with the same stain, deserved or not. You will want to stay out of the Comique. One of the owners there started a rumor about Conrad cheating at poker after he told the owner he was distantly related to your brother. The owner asked him because of his name; and he's a hothead. I'm not sure your safety would be guaranteed there." Booth replies, "I dealt with worse but I will take your advice and avoid that establishment." 

She says, "I'm sure you have. I have never understood the compunction to lay blame for one person's actions on another close to them. I suppose anger with no legitimate target will find the nearest target it can." Kate was quiet for a moment. "But this is all terribly serious. Far too serious for people who barely know each other. So tell me, do you think you have a chance to win in the tournament, or are you just playing to see how well you can do?" 

Booth replies "I sincerely doubt I'll win, I'm a good player but nowhere near as good as most of the other entrants. I'll actually be very surprised if I am still in the tournament by the end of the evening on Saturday. But this journey has given me the undivided attentions of Assemblyman Roosevelt and Mr. Berwind on the long journey out here and will again on the trip back. I dare say that the pledges of donations to the Player's Club that I will solicit from those two during the trip will far outweigh any losses that I personally incur, probably ten-fold." 

"An investment," Kate nodded. "I have thought of trying to take advantage of all the notables and media attention here this weekend, but since my causes are votes for all races and genders and support for my school I don't think they fit. What will you do with yourself once you're finished playing? Stay and observe the rest of the tournament?" He replies, "Well yes, it will provide me with an unparalleled opportunity to see your Mr. Booth in his natural element, and if we're both eliminated by Saturday night or Sunday afternoon I will have a second or third opportunity to see him up on stage." 

"My Mr. Booth?" Kate said with a warm little smile. "I don't know that I'd call poker his natural element, but he certainly is good at it. I do think he'll enjoy the challenge of playing against strangers. I'm looking forward to seeing him onstage myself, I haven't seen him act either." He replies, "Perhaps....unless this has all been an elaborate ruse to win us both over." Seeing the expression that comment causes on Kate's face Booth adds, "But we will know soon one way or another." He looks around to make sure that nobody overhears and then says softly "I have obtained a magical device that will verify once and for all if the two of us are related, provided that your Mr. Booth is willing to participate." 

She immediately replies, "The chance to be certain of your relation is one he won't let pass by. I cannot imagine what it would be like to grow up without one of your parents. My Papa and Maman made me the person I am. Conrad wants to know. Although I'm not sure when a good time to bring it up would be. He needs his concentration most of the weekend. Perhaps after he finishes the tournament?" 

Edwin Booth replies, "Very well, I will wait until we are no longer playing to mention it to him. The item was not easy to obtain, I had to write to France for it and pull in several favors. It was originally created centuries ago to determine Paternity in situations regarding claims to the French crown." Kate states, "This is very important to you as well, isn't it? Not just for the purposes of protecting your daughter and your property. To you personally." He sighs and replies, "Yes, I just hope that we both won't turn out to be disappointed." Kate didn't answer, but took his arm more securely. "Come. If we don't reach the Lucky Lady soon, we'll be late for the play."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-seven, “Theater Night at the Lucky Lady”, Friday, June 16th, 6:15 P.M. * 

Gonzales and Jake have arrived back in the elderly elf‘s workshop. Jake says, "Gracias Senor, I am certain that the McCoy's will appreciate their new found freedom, thanks to you. I will hold onto the documents that release them long enough to make it feasible they arrived by some courier to my attention. I trust that they will be appreciative and wish to reciprocate the service, at least enough to provide some information. If not, I will not black mail them for it, there certainly has been enough of that. Shall I assume you wish to remain anonymous as always if they ask about their benefactors?" Gonzales replies, "Absolutely, anonymity has worked well for me to this point." 

The wizards opens the magical doorway from his mansion leading back into his room at the El Parador and Jake departs. He makes his way to the Lucky Lady first to check on the play activities. Upon his arrival at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon the first person Jake encounters is the typically unkempt prospector Ned Walters, who resides at the Saloon each weekend spending much of his hard-earned silver. He is almost unrecognizable to Jake, as Ned apparently arrived early in town and appears freshly bathed, his beard neatly trimmed back, and is attired in a brand new three-piece suit that from the tailoring must have come from Kelly's Dry Goods. Ned tells Jake that he is looking forward to playing in the tournament this weekend. 

Glancing at the clock, Jake sees that the play is scheduled to begin in forty-five minutes. He does not see any of the actors yet although several members of the orchestra have arrived and are setting up near the piano under the direction of Sandra Wainwright, who is presently arranging her cello. Cornelius Van Horne walks up to Jake and says, "It looks like we will be full for the tournament, I just received a telegram from Bat Masterson and Luke Short asking for both to be signed up to play. They expect to arrive tomorrow late morning." 

"We have no lack of gun fighters for our event. It would certainly be nice if they held their fire until they were out of the saloon." Jake shrugs. "There is something about poker and pistols." He replies, "I'm honestly not sure that the tournament is the main reason they're coming. Those two are among Wyatt Earp's closest friends, and didn't sign up until after the newspaper stories went out about his arrest." "Sounds to me that ol' Silver Jake Cook does not need to provide the entertainment over the next several days. I must remember to duck at the appropriate time." Jake laughs, stops and then laughs again. 

Van Horne replies, "Well, it should be lively at any rate." While they are talking Ned Walters head upstairs to his room. Van Horne tells Jake, "He's one of six tournament players who will be staying in rooms here at the Lucky Lady. Twichy Brooklyn, Brady Hawkes and Victor Muratz have already checked in too. We're still waiting for Jim Franklin and Willy Spinner, they're expected to arrive tonight." "I do not know much about any of them, did you pick those least likely to shoot each other to stay here?" Jake says with a smirk. 

He says, "Process of elimination, I excluded the fast-draw gunslingers like Hardin, Thompson and Maverick, since I didn't want them to have firearms on the premises. Likewise I eliminated the married ones like Lottie Dano and Anson Safford, otherwise their spouses could just go upstairs to retrieve a gun. 

On the subject of guns, I plan to make carried firearms one reason for tournament elimination. We'll be able to make an exception for Mrs. Barker since she is a Town Marshall but I don't see that we can extend that to you Jacob. However, there's nothing to say that the dealers can't be armed. How about whichever dealer you are with having a gunbelt with your Peacemaker, with you seated on that dealer's gun side, that way it will always be within your reach?" 

Jake replies, “Seems like a good plan," he palms his derringer and smoothly opens his hand to reveal it to Van Horne. "I have hardly ever fired this one, but it will be strange to be without it. I usually have it secreted for emergencies. No matter," he shrugs and it disappears as readily as it appeared, "we must follow the rules." His crooked half smile only punctuates the irony of his last statement. 

A quartet of wood Elvan musicians arrive, all of whom Jake recognizes from playing at the Davis/Ramirez wedding although Pedro Figures is the only one he knows by name. Pedro stops to say hello to Jake while the other three head over to the orchestra area to set up. Jake says, Buenos noches, mi amigo. A pleasure to see you. You are looking fit; is all well?" He replies, "Si, tonight I get to play music in the establishment owned by my friends. That is cause for celebration." 

Jake looks at him curiously, never having considered that Pedro might not have been or felt welcome outside the El Parador. "I am pleased to have you. I, um, trust you did not believe you were not welcome here. Mi casa es tu casa. (my house is your house)." Jake wishes them well on the performance tonight and leaves him to his business. Jake continues to busy himself as patrons start to arrive. 

Eventually Emily's Uncle came home, grim-faced from the hanging. They both walked over to the bath house and cleaned up, and by the time Humphrey arrived and they went to dinner Uncle Emery was smiling again. Emily was wearing one of the new dresses her Uncle had given her, a lovely deep pink with the tiniest bustle and a high neck. Some of her hair was pinned up in the back and the rest left to hang loose. Her cousins arrived and they headed off to the play. 

Katherine Kale and Edwin Booth arrive at the Lucky Lady a half-hour before the play is scheduled to start. Jeff Mills is standing by the door doing a gun-check. There is no admission charge but a box wrapped with floral paper and flowers is on a pedistal by the door with a card reading "Donations to support the arts" in flowery script. Harry Rote is seated at the piano playing out some light pieces of music. 

Seats have been set up to accommodate 120 patrons, with only a dozen full at this point. The orchestra is setting up, with Sandra Wainwright near her chello directing the musician. Pedro is there with his violin and waves to Kate. Nine of the twelve chairs in the orchestra area are occupied, indicating a few musicians may be running late, and play pianist Stanley Barker isn't present yet either. 

She waved back at Pedro with a smile. "I have never approved of arriving fashionably late to the theater," Kate said and opened her handbag. She dropped a couple coins in the box. "That is my friend Mrs. Wainwright directing the orchestra, and Pedro Figueres there with the violin. I lived in his Cantina when I first moved here; his family is now my family. His daughter is one of my partners at my ranch." 

The Barkers arrive, Helen stopping at the door to talk to Jeff Mills about security while Stanley heads up to see Mrs. Wainright. "I'll be back in a moment. I want to go up and say hello to Pedro and Mrs. Wainwright." She smiled at the elder Booth and made her way to the front of the room. Kate kissed the elf's cheek and asked, "Will Dorita get to see you play?" He replies, "Si, on Sunday at the Town Hall. Friday and Saturday night's at the El Parador will be hectic enough without both myself and Estaban for her to get away too." 

Kate says, "I wish I could have played here with you, although I'm enjoying not having any responsibility tonight so I can watch and enjoy. We probably could have arranged for Sonoma to come into town and help out but I didn't think of it. Have you been enjoying it all?" Pedro replies, "Si, it has been great fun, especially now that Ashley King is not with the company. He didn't want any of us Elves involved with the production." 

Kate comments, "Thankfully that wasn't up to him to decide. I have never worked out why he seemed to be holding out olive branches toward me, I suppose now I never will. Did the company have someone to take his place?" He answers, "Si, King was playing Escalus, the Prince of Verona. They moved Kevin Kelley up into that role, he was playing Friar John before that. They convinced Newman Sanders to take over that part, Sanders is one of the workers at Cassidy Lumber." 

Kate says, "That must have caused no small amount of confusion, but I have confidence everyone will be wonderful tonight. It just feels like a night for good things. Good luck, Pedro." Kate caught Sandra's eye and smiled, but didn't interrupt her and looked to see if anyone else had arrived. Edith Berman arrives carrying both her clarinet case and case with several percussion instruments which she arranges near her chair. Another man who Kate does not know arrives carrying a viola and sets up near the stage. It is almost time for the play to start when the final musician arrives, one of the army soldiers, who has three different types of drums with him. 

Kate made her way back to the seats that Edwin Booth was holding for them. "The soldiers couldn't have come just for that young man to play percussion," she said quietly. "Of course, I have grown a bit paranoid since I moved here." She looked over the crowd to see who was in attendance. Kate recognizes dozens of familiar faces, including Emery Shaw accompanied by his three children and his niece Emily. Also present are all of the members of Arcade's Gang except for Morgana, who is in the play. She settled down into her seat. "I'll have to remember to talk to Emery Shaw later." 

The Shaws had arrived at the Lucky Lady about fifteen minutes before it was time for the play to start, and Emily's eyes were busy taking in every detail. Even though it was set up like a theater she imagined the tables out and rough men at the tables playing cards and drinking. After he talked to a few people her Uncle led them all to seats and got settled in for the play. 

Act I begins. Sampson and Gregory, servants to the Capulets and Abraham and Balthasar, servants to the Montague family start a street fight, which is joined by Benvolio of the Montague family and Tybalt of the Capulet family. The fight is extremely dramatic, as all six use well choreographed sword fighting moves. Sampson and Gregory are both portrayed by two of the soldiers who had ridden into town with Estaban Fuente playing Mercutio. The capulet servants are played by Jose Ramirez and Coolie Fagan, neither of whom Kate was aware knew how to fight with swords. Tybalt is played by master fencer Hans Schmidt. 

Escalus, the Prince of Verona played by Kevin Kelley angrily learns of this fight, declares a death penalty for further feuding between the two families. Conrad makes his entrance as Romeo, who the audience learns is lovesick with Rosaline, played by Julia Barbeau, who will not return his love. His friend Benvolio, played by Kevin Tomlinson, tells Romeo to look at other girls. 

Meanwhile Lord Capulet, played by Don Wainwright, is keen for Paris to marry his daughter Juliet, played by Josephine Marcus. He plans a party to be held later that night. Romeo and friends decide to turn up uninvited, Romeo hoping to see Rosaline, whom he still pines for. Lady Capulet, played by Morgana Arcadiam, discusses the idea of marriage to Paris with Juliet, Paris portrayed by Army Sergeant George Ball. Juliet keeps her options open. The Nurse, played by Liza Brown, wishes Juliet every possible happiness. 

Meanwhile Mercutio attempts to cheer a lovesick Romeo up, telling him to be rough with love if need be. At the Capulet's party, Romeo who is disguised by a masque (mask), falls in love with Juliet on sight. Capulet stops Tybalt from attacking Romeo at his party, telling him there will be other opportunities. Both Romeo and Juliet learn that they are each enemies of the other's family... A Prologue sung by a choir dramatizes the conflict both Romeo and Juliet feel between their love for one another and their loyalty to their respective families. Act I ends. During the entire act the music has been on par with any other orchestra that Kate has ever heard. 

Jake Cook had taken a seat in the back of the room. He is only mildly interested in the play, his attention fading in and out. The expression on his face changes when Juliet, played by Josephine Marcus, takes the stage. He keeps to his seat for the balance of the act but the bored look is replaced by a more uncharacteristically sullen one. 

Kate applauded enthusiastically with the rest of the crowd. She had lost herself as easily here as she had at the theater in Boston or New York. A twinge of jealousy ran through her at how wonderful it must be to sit in that orchestra and make music. In the short time between acts she looked over to see how Edwin Booth was feeling. Edwin was watching the play very intently. 
The actors all depart the stage and house lights come up. 

"Intermission. The bar is now open," Harry Rote announces from behind the bar. The musicians stow their instruments and head away from the music area for the intermission. Stanley Barker remains playing at the piano until he is relieved by the Comique's pianist Warren Watson who removes several sheets of music from his leather satchel and begins to play. Stanley rushes over to his wife Helen who praises his performance at the keyboards. 

"If you don't mind," Kate said quietly, "I'm going to mingle a bit. Perhaps you'd like a few moments with your own thoughts." Mr. Booth stood when she did and nodded, allowing her to pass and taking his seat again. She straightened her pale-blue skirts and the pendant around her neck and went over to Emery Shaw. "Amazing isn't it? I expected good things from all these talented people, but even I'm astonished." Shaw says, "Well, I'm afraid that I am not one to judge. I've only been to the theater a few times. I did find them to be very good for the most part. That sword fighting was amazing." 

Kate says, "I had forgotten they'd planned to talk to some of the local soldiers about helping with the swordplay parts. I saw them come into town earlier and was a bit worried, thinking there were here about our high profile prisoner." Shaw says, "I think they're here for both reasons. I heard that they met with Deputy Sheriff Leslie and then posted a few troops as extra guards around the jail. Personally, I don't mind, provided that it helps keep things under control in town for this weekend. I'm more than a little concerned with the number of famous and infamous gunslingers who will be in our midst." 

Kate says, "I'm not comfortable with it either, and I'm going to have to be here tomorrow and Sunday. I'm hoping they'll all stick to cards, and the no weapons policy here will probably make it safer than most other places. The soldiers leader is Lt. Gamble; I'm not comfortable with him, either. Did Mrs. Perez speak to you today?" Shaw replies, "Yes she did. I feel awful about what happened. I should have held a meeting of the Cattleman's Association earlier this week. We would have noticed the absence of the Perez Family and sent somebody out to investigate." 

Kate firmly replies, "This isn't your fault, Emery. There were no issues to discuss; no rustling or reason to believe there would be anymore. Plus your niece arrived and needed your attention. Would you have called a meeting just to count noses?" He answers, "No, but with the election pending we could have discussed that again. Do you think we should hold one soon to discuss what happened with the Perez's? We talked about posting Indians at each ranch but never followed through on that, I wish we had." 

Kate says, "We still can. Remember we'd just had some emergency meetings after the whole fiasco with Anse King, and for most of the ranches getting into town for a meeting is a hassle. Emery, I know all about worrying over things I could have done to change things. All you can do is go forward." He answers, "I agree, starting with the debate on Sunday night. It appears we are now down to just three candidates, myself, Mr. Condon and Mr. Fisk. I plan to use the occasion to outline my vision for this community. Frank Condon is an able administrator but not a man of vision. Fisk is a man of vision but his is not one that I or many others wish to see. By the debate's end I hope that contrast is evident." 

Kate says, "I think they will. I'm more of an immediate problem solver; I'm anxious to hear what your ideas are to help this community grow without being irrecoverably tied to the success of the mines. And with your ability to see where your opponents talents lie, you should be able to separate yourself from them without having to belittle them." Shaw replies, "I have no intention of belittling either man. As I stated before, I find Frank Condon is an able administrator and would make a fine mayor once this town is established and settled, that time might be four years from now, it might even be two years from now, but it is not today. As for Fisk, his vision of the town is one of freedoms at the expense of personal safety, I plan to highlight that fact." 

Kate states, "I know you wouldn't belittle, I was trying to say you won't be negative and that will be a help. Apparently this is not my best day; my foot is firmly stuck in my mouth. And I know I did something wrong when I was dressing for the evening since no one has told me how lovely I look, and I know I look absolutely smashing," she teased, lightening the mood. He says with a smile, "Katherine, if I always took the time to stop to tell you have attractive I find you we would never have the chance to talk about anything else." 

Widened eyes betrayed her surprise even as she managed to control the blush that threatened. "That would be a shame, I enjoy sometimes saying just what I think." Changing the subject back, Kate says, "The Debate will go well. You've built a successful ranch and I'm sure you can lead us to building a successful town too. With room for everyone to live in it." "That is what I intend to do," he replies. "I know it. Is Emily settling in alright? I see your whole brood is here tonight, even if Ellen is with one of those Cartwright boys." 

He states, "Yes, Emily is doing just fine from what I can tell. She felt confined in Chicago, this will give her new opportunities. And my family came to town for the debate last night that was canceled. Humprey went back to the ranch last night and just returned but the girls decided to spend the weekend at my new house." Kate says, "It must be a bit crowded there, then, but I get the impression you don't mind." "There's never a thing called too much family," is his reply. 

She says, "Indeed. I wish... I would keep the independence of my life here but have my family nearby if I could. But that good fortune is yours. I should return to my escort. I'm being terribly rude leaving him to sit there alone. Enjoy the evening, Emery, and make sure to let me know if there is anything I can help with before the election. It's a busy weekend but I'll do whatever I can." 

Jake waits until the crowd disperses at the bar before having Harry pour him a triple Oredain tequila. He takes it outside by himself. "Well as I live and breathe, it is Mr. Jacob Cooke!" Even before turning around Jake recognizes full well the rich speaking voice of Commodore James Duvall, although it has been a good many years since he last had an opportunity to play at the gambling table of the former Mississippi Riverboat owner. 

"I am honored that the renowned Commodore Duval remembers me. I trust you are well? The Arizona desert is quite different from the Mississippi delta, I would not have pictured you this far from a stately stern wheeler plying the mighty river." The Commodore replies, "Well ever since my good ship The Lauren Belle grounded on that sandbar my luck hasn't been what it once was. I am hoping to reverse that turn of fortune this weekend. Can I safely assume that the Van Horne Tournament is what has drawn you to this place as well?" 

A smile finally breaks through Jake's troublesome mood, "Ironically, my good Commodore, just the opposite. The Lucky Lady," Jake points to the building behind him with his thumb over his shoulder, "is part mine. The tournament was drawn here because we had a suitable location and enough locals with the money and poker habit to get it started." Jake continues with a bemused look on his face. "You are correct in assuming that I would have traveled to the tournament if the tournament had not come to me." 

Duval looks up at the Lucky Lady and comments "A fine looking place Jacob, and chances are it won't run into any sandbars and sink." Jake answers, “True, but we still have to navigate man made calamities. Thank you, Commodore, I trust you will enjoy you time here. I think you will it is welcoming enough, perhaps you will stay on for a few days after the tournament before heading off to your next conquest?" 

He replies "Of course, I wouldn't miss the opportunity to see Wyatt Earp swinging from a rope." Jake is bit taken aback by the comment. "Do you have a personal interest in the matter or is it purely for the historical and entertainment value." He replies, "Oh simply for the entertainment. It will also give me a story to tell at future card games and gatherings." 

Jake nods and changes the subject. "Are you trying to win enough money to be back in the riverboat business, Commodore? Or are you working on your retirement nest egg?" He replies, "Ask me that on Sunday after I've won the tournament." Jake gives him a confident, easy smile, "I will ask you that on Sunday, sir, but it remains to be seen who will earn the title of best poker player this weekend. I expect it will be quite memorable, quite memorable indeed."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-eight, “If you can‘t be with the one you love, love the one you‘re with”, Friday, June 16th, 9:00 P.M.* 

Ruby West spots Petty Officer Roger Birch around a block away talking to a pair of men dressed in common worker clothing. She leans up against the wall and just watches with interest what is going on down the block. Roger removes his money clip and peels off a few bills which he hands to the men. They pocket it and move off in the other direction. She crosses her arms and continues to wait, waiting for Roger to see her. He starts back, a look of surprise crossing his face when he notices her. 

She stays leaning up against the wall. "What was that about? Secret navy stuff?" Roger says, "You could say that. Trust me, you are better off not knowing. I thought you'd still be dancing with Seaman Hamel." "I was but I am wondering why you keep sticking me with everyone but you." She stays with her arms crossed. "What was that about?" He hesitates and says, "Er...I was telling the truth when I said that you were better off not knowing. It's not entirely legal and I wouldn't want to get you into any trouble." 

She raises an eyebrow. "I still want to know." He looks around and lowers his voice, stating "It has to do with magic, the kind that is illegal....wizardry." Ruby laughs. She tries to hold it in but she can't. "I've heard of it. What of it?" Roger replies, "Well, there are certain magical items that make shipboard life easier. I have always had the role of helping to procure those items for my buddies. That is what I was just doing." "Interesting." She uncrosses her arms and stands up. "You know, the fresh air feels good. What do you want to do now?" 

He says, "Actually we'd better get back inside or else Seaman Apprentice Hamel will notice that I'm gone. He was the one I was trying to keep this secret from, not you. I figured you'd keep him busy long enough for me to complete my business transaction." "Alright." Ruby takes his arm and they wander back inside. She leans over and whispers as they walk, "If he asks any questions just tell him you trying to sneak some kisses." Roger replies, "I plan to. The problem with that boy is he is totally 'by-the-book'. If he gets wind of any of my side businesses he'd report me right to the ship's captain." 

Ruby asks, "How would he? Get wind that is?" Roger says, "From what I've seen thus far he is a very observant young man. He also asks a lot of questions." She comments, “He didn't ask me anything. Instead he bored me with the whole 'top 10% of my class' thing." Roger laughs, "Ah, he was trying to impress you. He's obviously the closest one of us to your age so probably figured that if he could get you to pick him instead of me if you thought he was special." 

Ruby laughs heartily. "I need a man, not a boy. And especially one that brags about his scores in school." She rolls her eyes. "Now come Roger, no more talk of this. Let's get drunk or something else fun. We're supposed to be enjoying ourselves." Roger says, "I agree, I held off drinking to excess until after that business was done. Best not to do things like that drunk. But I have no other plans for tonight than doing whatever it is you wish Ruby." 

She says, "Well, I wish to drink, possibly even too much." She moves closer to him. "And I want you to act like you like me while we're doing said drinking. Shower me with attention and all that. I'm needing it tonight." Roger smiles and says, "Well, that is an easy request to follow, as I do like you and showering you with compliments will come naturally, as you are indeed the most beautiful woman I have seen in years if not decades." "That's very sweet. You should get working on that," she laughs. "Order us a couple of bottles of something. Then maybe we'll get out of here." 

He orders two bottles of champagne to go and plus another $2 for the loan of a pair of glasses. While he is ordering Ruby excuses herself and finds Jane. "I'm going to be... out...for a while. Don't worry about me, okay?" Ruby nods her head towards the handsome men. "Should I knock before coming back to our room tonight?" Jane replies, "No, Don't knock, that would wake me. Today isn't the day for worship services. You really don't understand my religion do you? 

Ruby exclaims, "How can I understand it Jane? You've never explained it. As long as I've known you, you been evading my questions. So why don't you tell me, since I obviously don't understand and I want to know." Jane says, "Aphrodite calls me to share love as part of the Sunday worship services. I have no desire to spend time with men other than that unless it were somebody who I truly was in love with." 

"And who would that be Jane? Your opinion on that seems to change frequently." Ruby feels bad right after she says it. "That didn't come out the way I meant. I guess... I mean I guess I don't understand but I really do want to know more. Would it be better if we do that tonight?" She gazes over to Roger, "I'm not sure about him anyway, it would give me an excuse." Jane replies, "No. Go have fun Ruby, you've earned it. I will enjoy the company of these men until I tire of them at which point I will retreat to my room. There will be time tomorrow late morning or early afternoon for us to see what Aphrodite wishes to say to you." 

"Jane...," Ruby pauses. "Did you remember I'm supposed to be in the play tonight? I wonder if they are doing it without me." A sad look crosses Ruby's face. "I really wanted to do it too. I'm not there because I ran away. And right now, for the first time this trip, I wish I was there instead of here." Jane says, "Ruby, you're here now, make the most of where you are and the people who you find yourself with." 

The more Ruby let herself think, the more she was confused. She thought she had made the decision already for how to spend the rest of the evening. But the sudden reminder of the play, and what could have been, brought her down. And now it seemed even Jane didn't want to spend time with her. "Alright Janie. Have a good night," she says quietly before returning to Roger. Ruby takes his arm and in a still quiet voice she says, "Get me out of here, please Roger." 

Bottles in hand, he leads her outside and they take a short walk down to Canal Street, walking across the aqueduct over the Genesee River and seeing the water flow beneath. Roger stops and sits down on the edge of the bridge watching the water flow. He says, "The best of both world, dry land beneath our feet and the rush of water as well. Now are you going to tell me what that woman said to suddenly change your mood?" 

Ruby sits down next to Roger, leaning forward to look over the edge, swinging her feet gently. She is quiet for a few minutes before she answers Roger's question. "It wasn't really what she said." A few more swings of the feet. "I was supposed to play Juliet in a play in my Saloon tonight. I wanted it so badly. But things happened, I couldn't stay. I ran away, I guess you could say." Ruby pauses, considering if she should continue. "I'm good at that. I wonder if I stayed how different things would be." 

Roger reaches over and takes her hand. He holds it and says, "And as Romeo danced with Juliet he states 'You are like a shrine enclosing a holy relic, and I would be unforgivably uncouth to touch it with my unworthy hand except that I am ready to kiss away the damage I have done.' Juliet replies, 'There's nothing wrong with your hand, and handholding while we dance is quite legitimate; but you're being a little too bold in wanting to kiss me. If you're really a pilgrim, you should greet me only with your hand, as palmers do.' To which Romeo replies, 'Even holy pilgrims are human: they've got lips. Please let me kiss you.' " 

He reaches his other arm around her back and says, "The words of the great bard still resonate today. Ruby West, please be my Juliet tonight, and as Romeo stated, please let me kiss you." Ruby bites on her lip, while looking Roger in the eyes. She moves her head in close to his and says in a soft voice, "A kiss sounds... nice, right now. I'll be your Juliet tonight, Roger Birch." He takes her in his arms and a long passionate kiss follows. 

Ruby West had not kissed a man other than Jacob Cooke in over six months, not with the same intentions as the ones she had right now. For almost three weeks she had been alone, and lonely, longing for the touch of a man. This wasn't that man, but he was here and certainly able and willing, to fill the role she was longing for. She returns his kiss as her emotions wage a war inside her. Her heart and her head are eventually overwhelmed and silenced by the growing urge of her body to be satisfied and her kiss echoes the sentiment. 

Ruby's hands find their way to Roger's face and her palms lie flat on his freshly shaved cheeks. When she finally pulls back from the kiss she keeps him looking straight at her. "That was nice," she whispers a bit breathlessly. "I hope there are more where that came from." He replies, "There are, but perhaps we should find us another venue." Ruby nods. "Good idea." She stands and offers her hand to him. "Any ideas?" she smirks. "How about my room back at the hotel," Roger says softly. Ruby takes his hand tightly in hers. "Lead the way, I'll follow." 

A bottle in each hand, the glasses shoved into his coat pocket, he escorts her through the streets of Rochester until they reach the hotel. He says, "I'm in room 214, join me there in a few minutes." "I'll be there," Ruby replies, before standing on her toes and kissing him on the lips. She smiles at him as he walks off. She goes to the bar and orders a drink, drinking it over the next ten minutes. Finally she pays the bartender and heads upstairs, looking for room 214. 

She finds the room and knocks on the door. He opens it. She sees that even though the room has an electric lamp in it he has opted to light a candle instead as the only illumination. The bottles of champagne are also now sitting in a bucket of ice and the bedspread on the bed has been turned down. "Hi," she says softly as she enters the room and closes the door. "It looks nice in here." She walks over to the champagne. "Should we have a drink?" He replies, "We should darling Ruby." 

Ruby pours two drinks and hands one to Roger. "Care to make a toast?" He proposes "To tonight, one of the best nights in my life and I hope that the memory of it is for you." "To tonight." Ruby clinks her glass on his. "Let's not get to the memory part just yet, shall we? I'm very much looking forward to enjoying the present." She locks eyes with him as she takes a long drink from her glass. It doesn't take long for her to finish her champagne and when she does she carefully places her glass on the side table. 

She smiles, steps closer to him and says, "Now where were we?" He replies, "I believe that I was telling you that I find you to be the most beautiful woman in the world. Your hair is like the fire igniting in my heart with heat intense enough to melt the mightiest of icebergs. Your smile is that of Helen of Troy, which alone could launch a thousand ships. And your body is one that could be a model for sculptors to use to carve depictions of the Goddesses themselves." 

"The world you say?" The thought only briefly flutters through her mind, of Jake and how he used to similarly tell her she was beautiful. Ruby shakes her head to banish the thoughts, her long hair bouncing around. She leans forward and slowly pulls off her fancy shoes, one at a time, leaving her considerably shorter but still rather tall. In a sultry voice she continues, "Take care in what you say about the Goddesses dear Roger, for they are a jealous bunch and may decide to punish you for your misdeeds. I, on the other hand," she steps in to him and slides a hand onto the back of his warm neck, "I plan on rewarding you for your most excellent choice of words." 

One tiny step forward and Ruby's face is just inches away from his. She looks him in the eyes and with just that look, invites him to continue the kiss he started earlier. He leans over and gives her the briefest of kisses but also pulls back only inches from her face afterwards as an invitation for her to continue. Ruby closes the distance, pressing herself up against his lean body. She kisses him passionately for long minutes, gripping him tightly around the neck with her arms. 

She pulls back slightly and says in a soft voice yet very sincerely, "Roger, please don't fall in love with me tonight. It will just end in pain and heartache for both of us." She searches his eyes, hoping she doesn't already see the hurt that might be between them. Her softy replies, "Ruby, darling, please don't take this the wrong way, but it takes far more than one night of passion for me to fall in love." 

She smiles widely as she starts unbuttoning his shirt with one hand. "Very good, that's exactly what I wanted to hear." It doesn't take long before the shirt is removed and thrown on the floor, and Ruby is admiring his fit shape. "Now... about that night of passion... You have my full permission to love me for tonight, Roger Birch." Birch does not need to hear that twice as he skillfully begins to remove her garments. 

Ruby makes it only slightly more difficult for him to do as she won't stop kissing him while she pulls him to the bed. The kisses are interrupted only by his occasional comments about her beauty. "It seems as if you've done this before," Ruby teases breathlessly between kisses. He exclaims, "Ah, now you have discovered my secret. I am not a virgin." Ruby laughs lightheartedly and pulls him down on top of her. "Well then, I guess you won't mind finding out that I'm not one either." "Shocking!" he exclaims. 

She laughs again. "Well, if that's all it takes to shock you then you're in for a long night...," she says. "A very long night," she smiles deviously and continues to make her point. He takes her into his arms and gives her a passionate kiss as the level of intimacy continues to mount. Ruby and Roger spend the next hours passionately showing each other just how far from virgins they are. 

Ruby and Roger keep busy for hours until they collapse in sweaty contentment. Ruby doesn't sleep, she just wraps herself around Roger, enjoying the warmth and closeness of another person. She lazily traces her finger along his well toned chest, not letting her mind wander to the implications of what she's just done.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter One-hundred-ninety-nine, “Romeo and Juliet”, Friday, June 16th, 7:30 P.M. * 

After Kate finishes talking to Emery Shaw and returns to Edwin he asks, "Friend of yours? You seemed rather comfortable chatting with him. " "Yes, another rancher, he's been here for years. Our town elections are this week and he's running for mayor on the ticket I've been working for. He suggested once that I was comfortable with him because he reminds me of my father," she laughed. "Which he does in some ways." “How does owning a ranch qualify somebody to be a political leader," he asks sincerely. 

"It doesn't, at least not by itself," Kate answered truthfully. "But it's a large place with many hands, all of which he has to manage and make sure everything is taken care of, which is one of the skills a Mayor needs. He also head up our new Cattleman's Association to facilitate the ranches working together to get everyone up and running, instead of us competing against each other. 

He's lived here a long time, so has experience dealing with the difficulties of life in Cochise County, more than any human here. And he understands the need to compromise. Everyone is here for different reasons. We have to accommodate miners, ranchers, merchants, farmers, gamblers, and saloon-keepers. He is looking toward the long-term and making sure this community is one that can survive even after the mines play out." 

Booth says, "Well I wish him luck. If this town survives a weekend with all of the gunslingers present followed by a trial of Wyatt Earp it will be a small miracle." Kate says, "Miracles are more commonplace than you'd think, sir. There will still be a town to govern after the weekend is over. The jail might be full and it might take a week to have all the trials, but we'll still be here." 

The members of the orchestra return to their places, a clear sign that Act II is soon to begin. Harry Rote calls out "Last Call" at the bar. Stanley Barker returns to the piano, Warren Watson stowing away his sheet music in the satchel which he then pushes up along the side of the piano and then walks over to the bar and orders a drink. Audience members return to the seats as Stanley Barker begins to play a Chopin piece accompanied by Edith Berman on clarinet, Pedro Figures on violin and Sandra Wainwright on cello. As the music began Kate became quickly absorbed by the piece, forgetting the serious conversations of the day in the beauty being creating by her friends. 

Chester and Clarisse continue to sit near the back of the theatre. She is engrossed in the performance, so isn't upset as Chester scans the crowd, looking for anyone on the Wanted lists or just trouble in general. Jake turns to go back inside, but he does not take the necessary steps forward. The crowd gathers and settles in, the music starts and the play begins all with Jake still outside. Instead, he settles comfortably on the porch, sipping his tequila and pondering. 

Act II begins and Conrad throws everything he has into his performance as Romeo scales the Capulet's wall to be near Juliet, the woman he cannot forget... Unnoticed in Juliet's orchard, Romeo learns of Juliet's love for him. After declaring their feelings for each other, the two decide to marry. Juliet will send Romeo a messenger in the morning to make plans for their wedding... 

The very next day, we meet Romeo's friend, Friar Laurence played by Rolf Larson. He wonders how Romeo can forget Rosaline so quickly but agrees to marry the two since he hopes this marriage it will end the long running Montague / Capulet feud... During this act Kate gets to see more of Boston Harker and Shannon O'Hara, who are playing Romeo's parents Lord and Lady Montague. 

Romeo catches up with his friends Mercutio and Benvolio. Juliet's messenger, the Nurse, arrives and the wedding is set for later that day. The Nurse brings Romeo "cords" or ropes which will allow Romeo to climb into Juliet's bedchamber as her husband later that night... Act II ends with Romeo and Juliet's marriage by Friar John. 

There is a short break on stage for set changes between Acts II and III but the house lights remain low and the orchestra keeps the audience entertaining with a short intermission piece. The next act begins with Benvolio and Mercutio of the Monigues meeting Tybalt of the Capulets. Tybalt attempts to provoke Romeo into fighting. An amazing sword fight ensues with Estaban Fuente and Hans Schmidt putting their full gusto into the sword fight that takes them from one end of the stage to the other. Tybalt and is killed. Romeo then kills Tybalt. 

Escalus, the Prince of Verona banishes Romeo from Verona threatening death should he ever return. Juliet learns of Romeo killing Tybalt and despite being torn between her loyalty for her family and Romeo, mourns her husband Romeo's banishment. Romeo learns of the banishment order, realizing he will not be able to see Juliet again. Friar Laurence suggests Romeo go to Juliet's bed chamber to comfort his wife... Capulet, who does not know of Romeo and Juliet's marriage, decides that the marriage of Juliet to Paris must now proceed, bidding his wife to make Juliet aware of Paris' love for her. 

The day of the marriage has been decided; it will be Thursday. We learn that Romeo has spent the night with his Juliet. Juliet who is now already secretly married to Romeo, learns that she is to marry Paris. She tries to fight her father's wishes, failing to dissuade him. Juliet decides to commit suicide if all else fails... 

Kate's eyes were glued to Conrad as the next act unfolded. It was strange to hear the passion in his voice that she'd only heard before when they were alone, but there was something about his eyes that told her this was acting. The look at was only for her was absent. Being familiar with the play Kate was able to pay more attention to the actors and being pleased with how well they were doing. The sight of Shannon O'Hara made her mind wander for a moment wondering how the young woman was doing with her new mission, but she trained her mind back to the play. 

As the act ends the actors depart the stage and the house lights are brought back up. Stanley Barker continues to play until Watkins makes his way back to the piano with a slight sway in his walk, him having apparently spent the act at the bar drinking. Watkins retrieves his music and begins to plunk out common saloon tunes on the piano as Harry again announces that the bar is open for drinks during this intermission before the final act. 

Kate is then approached by banker Paul Stevens and his wife Mina. Stevens says, "Mrs. Kale, when you have an opportunity I would like a word with you about enrolling our daughters Jackie and Agatha in your school." Kate says, “Of course, we'd be pleased to have them." Kate glanced toward the piano, hoping Sandra or Stanley were close enough to stop Mr. Watson. Stanley had not wandered far from the piano and returns there. While Watson is still playing the first song Stanley looks through the stack of sheet music that Watson took from his satchel to find some pieces more appropriate for a theater atmosphere. When Watkins finishes the song Barker passes the sheets over to the pianist. 

Kate continues her conversation with the Stevens, "The school is set up a little differently than most. Since the children have had varying opportunities for education before, we give new students an exam to gauge how far along they are, then place them in the classes that are appropriate for them. In the afternoon we give the students a chance to either study a non-traditional subject that is of interest to them, or give them extra time to work on anything they might be struggling with. 

I'm still making the arrangements, but within the next few weeks I hope to start taking the older students to different businesses around town so they can see what careers are available in a town like Promise City. I have all the necessary books at the school, so all you'd have to do is bring your girls over on Monday morning and we can get them settled in." 

The fastidious banker states, "That is all? Isn't there some sort of paperwork that needs to be filled out? Kate says, "If I had to charge tuition there would be, and of course before we actually start taking the children out of the school for any kind of visits to businesses we'll want to have written permission from their parents. There are a few questions we'll ask when you drop them off, things like who you'd like us to contact if your daughters aren't feeling well or have an emergency, any special concerns like difficulty seeing far away or hearing, and any special concerns of yours. We'll keep that in your daughter's file." 

Stevens replies, "Well thank you then, we will see you on Monday." Kate says, "I'll look forward to it. Enjoy the rest of the play; it's not often we get a chance to see Shakespeare performed." Mr. Stevens escorted his wife back to her seat as Kate considered for a moment. He might be the first of the parents to start looking over their shoulders. 

She turned back to her own escort. "Except for Mr. Watson, I'm impressed so far. I missed the fencing competition at our festival this spring, I didn't realize how talented our gentlemen were." "Which of the actors was Watson?" Edwin asks. She says, "Oh, I didn't mean one of the actors, I meant the man at the piano who began playing saloon songs. He's drunk. He's also the man you'll want to avoid at the Comique. I'll be providing the intermission music tomorrow and Sunday afternoon, so at least we won't have a repeat of that. I'm not doing it tonight only because it was a possibility I'd have to work during the performance. This saloon is owned by friends of mine and I work here on the weekends." 

Booth says, "The piece he is playing now seems to be appropriate. The man playing the piano with the orchestra appears to be excellent, as was the bartender playing at the start of the evening." Kate says, "Yes, Mr. Barker, the man playing with the orchestra, made sure he had appropriate music in front of him before he started the next song. Mr. Barker plays concerts every Saturday night, alternating between here and the Comique and his is excellent. We have a fortunate collection of talented people here; most towns could not hope to do something like this." 

He replies, "Indeed, before tonight I believed that you alone was what drew your own Mr. Booth here, perhaps this community has more than that to it." "Conrad was here long before I was," Kate said lightly. "I thought you knew that. I arrived in Tombstone last year in October and lived there for three months before I can here on New Year's Day. I lived at the El Parador where Conrad takes all his meals, but he never introduced himself to me. We met once in passing but we didn't become friends until I introduced myself to him again a bit later. 

I don't know how the town drew so many talented people, nor so many passionate, good people. We have our share of bad as well, which you've heard about. But these people are the reason so many of us are willing to fight for this community." “If this production is any indication then your community will do well," is his reply. She answers, “"You're pleased then? I know it doesn't rival theatre in New York or San Francisco, but that could hardly be expected." 

He replies, "Miss Marcus has done a remarkable job with what she has had to work with." Faint praise indeed Kate thinks. "Yes, I'm sure," Kate said simply, ready to let the man sit with his own thoughts rather than try further to draw him out. Her eyes scanned the crowd looking for any friendly faces to help bring her mood back up. Familiar faces to Kate include leather craftsman Duncan Frye, merchant Carl Berman whose wife is in the orchestra, Angelica Huesca from the El Parador with her son Ricardo who is one of Kate's students and also Maria Tolucca with the eldest two of her four children who are also Kate's students, seven-year-old Consulea and nine-year-old Roberto. 

"You'll excuse me, won't you?" Kate said and didn't really listen for a response.  She'd begun to wish she had told Conrad more firmly not to ask the elder Booth to escort her for the evening, but it had seemed so important to him and it was a simple thing to do. She got a glass of water from Harry at the bar and spent a bit of time walking through the crowd until she landed near Angelica Huesca.  "I'm glad to see you both here.  Do you like the play, Ricardo?" He replies, "Si, Estaban did a wonderful job in the swordfight."   

Angelica says, "Katherine, won't it harm your reputation being seen speaking to me?" "Not with anyone I care to worry over," she said with a smile.  "Your son is one of my students, I don't see anything untoward for anyone to talk about.  And I used to live at the El Parador, I'm sure people realize we know one another.  I doubt I have much of a reputation to protect anyway." Angelica replies, "You are very gracious, I can't say the same for everybody.  Several people have been giving me unwelcome looks ever since I arrived.  I was tempted to leave, but Ricardo wanted so much to see the play." 

Kate states, "You have as much right to be here as anyone else.  I tend to decide who I like on different criteria than most.  You are an honest woman without hatred making sacrifices for her family.  What fault am I to find? Are you enjoying the play yourself?" She states, "Oh yes, it is wonderful.  If this town has another I may audition myself." Kate replies, "I hope there will be.  There seems to be enough interest, and if the other two performances draw enough patrons it would be a real possibility.  Perhaps three plays a year?  This one was produced in, what, two weeks?  With more time, so it wouldn't be such a rush I'd bet we could do very well." 

Minerva asks, "What do you think of the play so far Nakomo? It is truly inspired by the gods, is it not?" Nakomo gives her a quizzical look. "Well, it is really well written and very well acted, if thats what you mean." Minerva pats his hand and gives him a melancholy smile.  "You will understand what I mean when you see how it ends. It does not pay to go against the gods wishes." She warns lightly and brightens her smile, "Por favor, If you will excuse me, I feel the need to step out and get some air." 

Minerva keeps her bright smile in place as she steps out onto the porch. She places her hands on the railing and leaning  into it, breaths deeply of the dark pungent air. Her smile falters as her eyes search the shadow of hills in the distance causing her to wonder once again what has become of Nanuet. "Will of gods, Will of man. I am damned by both" she sighs. A man who Minerva does not recognize approaches her and says, "Are you enjoying the play Priestess?" 

Minerva hides her wariness of the stranger and turns to him with a smile. "Si, Senor, It is an excellent play. Are you enjoying the play also, Senor.... I am sorry I do believe that we have met, although you seem to know me. " She says and holds her hand out to shake. "And you are?..." "Brett Maverick, I'm in town for the poker tournament," the handsome man replies. "Perhaps Hermes will smile upon you, Senor Maverick. There are many who are praying to him this night, I am sure." she chuckles. 

Emily had been afraid she wouldn't be able to follow what was happening in the play, but hearing the odd language and seeing it acted out together made it much easier. During the first intermission she noticed her uncle talking to Mrs. Kale.  They looked comfortable talking, and she could tell even from where she was sitting with Humphrey that Uncle said something that surprised her.  He was back by the time the play started up again. 

When the second intermission came Uncle got up to mingle again, doing his running-for-mayor things.  Looking around the room Emily noticed Nakomo sitting with the priestess.  He was so tall he looked more like a man than a boy.  Maybe that's why he was so anxious to act like one.  She was tempted to go say hello, but he probably didn't want to talk her.  She looked self-consciously at the pretty pink dress for a moment, then turned to listen to the piano music again. Humphrey brought her a glass of lemonade from the bar and sat back down with her.  "Why didn't you bring a girl, Humphrey?" 

Humphrey replies, "What girl would I have brought?  I don't know any girls in Promise City.  Last year I courted a gal in Tombstone for a while, but I heard she married somebody else since then." "I don't know who you might know where, I only been here a week!" Emily laughed.  "Just seems Ellen and Tricia both got beaus, so it seemed like you might have a girl too."  She looked over where Tricia was standing with Uncle.  "I think they're both a little crazy," she whispered. He whispers back, "No, you're wrong.  They're A LOT crazy." 

Emily laughed hard but quiet, trying not to embarrass Uncle.  "How do you stand it?" He whispers back, "I spend my time with the ranch hands and cattle instead of my sisters." Emily replies, "My sister Eliza was driving me crazy at home too.  But you love them, they're your sisters no matter how crazy they are sometimes.  I think if Uncle would let them choose for themselves they'd be less crazy about it. You know, my brothers are younger than me, I never had an older one.  I think it might be kinda nice.  We can help keep each other from going crazy.  At least when you're in town." 

He replies, "Good, I'd like that.   I figure if Pa wins Mayor I'll probably be riding into town one or twice a week to keep him updated on the ranch.  Heck, that might even give me time to find a girl." Emily asks, "Is having a girl important, or just nice?  People seem in such a hurry to have someone.  Like in the play, Romeo was all mopey about one girl and married a different one the next day!" Humphrey Shaw smiles and says, "You'll understand once you are a little bit older." 
"You all keep saying that!" Emily said, half-laughing, half-serious. "Just seems to me letting someone get close like that is an awful good way to get hurt." He replies, "The good outweighs the bad, I just have to think back at what my folks had together to realize that." 

Emily comments, "I don't remember much about when my folks were together. When Ma got married again... I know she loves my Stepfather, but with five of us kids in the house they both work so hard I guess we don't see much of anything else." Emily shrugged. "Seems all I talk about since I got here is romantic stuff. I just don't like not understanding stuff, I guess, and Ellen and Tricia's lives revolve around it. Guess I'll just have to get used to not getting it, since I ain't never gonna understand it no matter how old I get!" 

He replies, "Okay, how about I talk to you about ranching instead. I also know far more about that than I do about romance." She nodded enthusiastically. "It must be wonderful to live out where you can see all the way to the horizon with nothing but trees and grass and cows. But it's hard work too, isn't it?" 

Several people exit the saloon during the second intermission, interrupting Jake's contemplation.     Three of the people who come outside together are Silverbell Mine owner Elton Hubbard, his chief clerk Earl Hogan and Morgan Condon.   Hogan hands the other two cigars and lights up a third one for himself. Jake interjects, "Good evening gentlemen, a lovely night.  Are you enjoying the play or is the poker tournament more to your liking?" Hubbard exclaims "We wouldn't sully ourselves with gambling Mr. Cook, we are simply here for the theater."   Hogon adds, "The Hubbards have always been patrons of the arts." Jake nods and shrugs, "Well, I am pleased we could do our small part to allow this to happen then." Jake turns back to his thoughts. 

The house lights are flickered to indicate that people should return to their seats as Harry Rote again yells out "Last Call" at the bar. Emily got settled down again as her Uncle returned to his seat between her and Tricia. During each intermission he had to go and talk to people since he was running for mayor. She wasn't sure how much she liked it, but since she'd be pretty busy starting tomorrow maybe she wouldn't mind. She smiled a sunny smile at him and then turned to pay attention to the stage. 

Kate said good night to Angelica and wound her way back to her seat, taking it quietly and waiting for the final acts of the play to unfold. The musicians return to their places. Stanley Barker waits impatiently for Warren Watson to complete his current piece of music, Watson having chosen to include an optional final stanza. Stanley then sits back down at the keyboards and begins the music chosen to introduce Act IV as Watson stows away his music in his satchel. Most of the audience has now returned to their seats and the house lights are dimmed. 

Act IV, Scene I begins with Friar Lawrence played by Rolf Larson and Paris played by Sergeant Ball, entering from the left side of the stage. Paris speaks of Tybalts death and of the effect it has had on the Capulet family. 

While this is going on the intoxicated Warren Watson heads back down the main aisle. In the row opposite that which Kate is sitting he stumbles over his own feet and falls against the left hand aisle seat occupied by Bif Johnson, Watson’s left hand falling on the barber's lap by the satchel and right hand strike the floor. "Watch it Watson," Bif exclaims, just loud enough that it can be heard from the stage and a moment after Juliet has made her entrance. Breaking character for a second, Josephine Marcus gives Johnson and Watkins an icy stare. 

Kate tried to ignore the interruption, but her eyes automatically sought out Jeff Mills. Hopefully Watson would quietly move on, if not they would need Jeff. Watson lets go of Bif Johnson and grabs the back of Bif's chair with his left hand as he starts to stand. He reaches for the satchel but instead of grabbing the handle he reaches inside instead. The then pulls the hand out, drawing a revolver, which he immediately points in the direction of Edwin Booth.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred, “Assassination Attempt”, Friday, June 16th, 8:30 P.M. * 

Warren Watson draws his revolver which he points in the direction of Edwin Booth. "Get down!" Kate hissed. She grabbed Edwin's arm and pulled, hoping he'd be startled enough that she could pull him out of his seat. The effort lifted her out of her seat, so she lagged behind the man and getting down to the floor herself. 

Watson fires off his first shot, striking Edwin Booth in the chest a few inches above the heart. As he is firing from a side angle the bullet does not penetrate further into his chest but instead crosses into his left shoulder, exiting from there and flying into Kate's upper right arm where it comes to a stop. Watson takes aim once again as he yells out "Lincoln is Avenged!" 

Jake hears a gunshot inside his saloon, which breaks his reverie. Without pausing to consider what might be happening, his Colt is in his hand and he takes the five steps through the front door of the Lucky Lady. Kate tried to support Booth's weight with her left arm and shoulder even as blood began to run down her right arm. For once she wasn't armed and casting was out of the question. She grabbed Booth's now empty chair and flung it toward Watson. 

Minerva hears the gunshot and drawing her pistol from her skirts runs back in the building in time to see Kate fling the chair. Kate's chair toss misses, landing on the floor in between her and Watson as he fires his revolver a second time, striking Edwin Booth in the abdomen, who slumps downward before Kate. The room then fills with light although the house lights are still down. Several women in the audience scream. Deputy Helen Barker has her gun drawn but hasn't found her target yet, her focus at the moment apparently being shielding and protecting her husband. 

Jake's eyes take a second to adjust and then he sees Watson pointing a revolver, and with Jake's view of the semi-collapsed Edwin Booth blocked by the rows of chairs it appears that Watson is pointing the gun at Kate from point blank range. Minerva prays quickly to her Goddess to stop this maniac. 

There was nowhere Kate could hide or go to get out of the way, and she couldn't leave Mr. Booth here to be killed. She flung herself toward Watson's knees hoping to knock him off his feet and hopefully drop the gun. 

Minerva's spell is successful, freezing Watson in place like a statue. Jakes eyes go dark and he points his trusted Colt at Watson, firing a single, expertly aimed round at the man before he can fire at Katherine again. Kate simultaneous tumbles into him, causing the statue to fall at just the wrong moment as both Jake Cook and Helen Barker's shots would have stuck his head had he stayed in place. Instead, both shots continue onward, Jake's traveling to the stage and striking actor Rolf Lawson in the foot, and Helen's traveling four rows back and striking Earl Hogan in the chest. 

Kate scrambled back to Edwin Booth as she looked for the source of the strange light that had entered the room. Her own arm was screaming with pain but she was in no danger. She ripped off her long glove from her left arm and tried to slow his bleeding. "I need help here!" Emily's Uncle was already up and moving and Humphrey had put his arm around her shoulder and moved protectively between her and the man with the gun. Several things happened at once and the man fell, so Emily dared a glance and saw that someone on the stage had been shot. She listened and looked to make sure the shooting had stopped, then tried to wiggle away from Humphrey to go help. 

Jake holsters his weapon quickly, seeing the immediate threat removed. Minerva answers Katherine's plea, and arrives quickly at their side. She immediately begins praying to the goddess with one hand upon her necklace. Michael George is now standing atop the bar with his shotgun while Jeff Mills is blocking the door with a revolver in his hand. Biff Johnson picks up Watson's gun and hands it to Deputy Barker who rushes forward. Father Thomas Valdez, who had been sitting in the back row, rushes forward. Job Kane tells him "Thanks for the light spell." Valdez replies, "It wasn't me, clerical light is a different shade than this, a wizard was responsible." 

Emily notices the woman behind the cello who had also been coordinating the band taps the conductor's wand that she had been using to help direct the band against her cello as she states a few words in what sounds like the Gaelic language. The illumination in the room then begins to fade. She stopped trying to get free to stare at the cellist for a moment. She wasn't sure if anyone else had noticed, but whoever it was had meant to help. It seemed to wrong to point them out. 

Valdez hurries over to Silverbell Mining Clerk Hogan who appears to be the most seriously wounded of the four who were shot. Elton Hubbard helps move his friend onto the aisle floor as Valdez rips the man's shirt open, causing several of the more modest and/or squeamish women in the room to gasp and avert their eyes. Valdez pulls out a green block of clay from a shirt pocket and places it over the wound and begins an incantation. 

Kate sees the Edwin Booth is in pain but still very much alive, the wound just above his beltline being the more serious of the two. Conrad Booth leaps from the stage and charges forward. Minerva uses one of the two-and-a-half-inch stones as she calls out an incantation and gold and green light flow from her hands into the abdomen wound. Kate nodded to Minerva gratefully although the other woman was probably too busy to notice. She pulled her hand away from Edwin and pulled off her other glove, wadding it against her arm. "You're going to be fine. Minerva will take good care of you." 

From up on the stage Josephine Marcus calls out to the room "There will be a thirty minute intermission and then we will resume with the beginning of Act IV." She then orders the actors and musicians to regroup offstage with the exception of the wounded Rolf Larson who is being helped offstage by Don Wainwright and Conrad Booth who is now over beside Kate and Edwin. When she stopped wiggling Humphrey loosened his grip. Emily waited a second, then jumped up and ran up to the stage where the man who had been shot in the foot was carefully getting down. "I can help," she said hopefully looking at the men. "A little at least." 

Conrad reaches the side of the elder Booth. "He'll be fine," Kate said, looking up at Conrad. "Minerva will take care of it." Minerva finishes the spell as the green and gold swirling spiral draws the metal bullet out of the wound and heals it over. He continues to trickle blood from his wounds by his neck and shoulder. Josephine Marcus comes up to Conrad and says, "He'll be okay. We have a play to do." Conrad turns to her and says, "Get Estaban, I'm staying with him." Kate had thought Edwin Booth to be unconscious at that point but the older man's lips now move and with a struggling voice say "No Conrad, you're a Booth....the show must go on." Kate took his hand in her left, looking up at him with soft eyes. "Go on, my dear. He wants to see you finish the play." 

Helen Barker takes command of the situation, ordering four men to go fetch a pair of wagons to bring all four wounded over to Doctor Eaton's office, whether they want to go or not. She orders Chester to haul Warren Watson off to jail. She orders Harry Rote to close the bar, that no more drinks are to be served until the play is over. She then tells him to go play the piano. She then orders Clarisse Townsend to go sing until the play is ready to start again. "I'm really well enough, Mrs. Barker," Kate said. "Mr. Booth and Mr. Hogan need the Doctor most." 

Emily assists Don in getting the man off the stage. The man appears to be in his early twenties, clean shaven except for a medium-length mustache. The man who she is helping mutters, "That idiot Warren, I can't believe he shot me! I have half a mind to quit working for him." "I wouldn't be working for nobody who tried to shoot people, even if it wasn't me," she said. "I'm only a student, but I can do a little healing if you want it." He says, "Hold up Don, let's see what this kid can do. You're Emery's niece aren't you?" 

Don Wainwright helps him remove the shoe on his foot, and Emily sees that the bullet missed the bones and imbedded itself into the calf muscle. "Yes sir, I am. The bullet missed all your bones, but it's stuck in the muscle here," she said, pointing but not touching. "My healing isn't powerful enough to heal it up all the way, but it might feel better." 

Nakomo makes his way over to Emily in time to hear the man mutter something about Warren. "Emily, are you o.k.?" he asks Emily nodded enthusiastically. "I wasn't near the shooting, I was just helping a little." She bounced on her toes waiting for Nakomo to briefly talk to the man. Maybe he would understand about the old man Jadito and the grove. The man nods for help from the girl and Emily casts the spell. The bullet remains inside but the bleeding stops and he says, "That does feel a little bit better, thanks kid. Stop by the Comique some time and I'll give you a treat." "I don't think my Uncle will let me in another saloon," Emily said, "but thanks." 

Nakomo watches Emily's healing technique and comments, "Nice work." "I'm still learning. I'm going to learn more tomorrow." She and Nakomo then helped Mr. Wainwright get the man to the door. Once he was in the wagon the two youths return to the porch. Her voice got faster until the words tumbled over each other. "I went to the grove after school and met Father Valdez and and old elf named Jadito, and he said I'm to learn to be a nature priestss although I really don't know quite what that means... but he's going to come see Uncle tomorrow morning and fix it with him but I guess I'll still have to go to school." 

Nakomo looks at Emily with new respect. "You are going to be trained by Jadito? I met him once. Nanuet took me to see him. He is very old and, Nanuet says, very wise. He knows a lot about plants. Minerva knows a bit about plants too and Nanuet has taught her some of what Jadito showed him. We have an herb garden in our yard that I tend. 
School is important. Especially if you are going to serve the gods. There's a lot more to being a priest than knowing how to heal. A lot of stuff can be learned from books too." He pats her shoulder and self-consciously withdraws his hand. "You will be a good priestess." He looks around at the almost empty room. "Doesn't look like there's any point in hanging around here. 

She says, "They're still going to finish the play, so there's lots to stay for. Father Valdez said something about Diana telling Jadito I was coming. That's kinda scary." Nakomo says "Hardly seems worth staying for. Can't be anymore exciting than what just happened. Maybe I'll come back and watch it again tomorrow. Miss Minerva says it has something to do with going against the Will of the gods and I'll get it when I watch the ending. so far it just seems like another case of people not mindin their own business." he shrugs “About the gods, talkin about you, I mean. It's nothin to be afraid of. Seems like Diana talks to everyone about someone in this town. you'll get used to it." he jokes. 

Emily replies, "I don't know, Ma always said that gettin' noticed by the gods cuts both ways. Makes you feel kind of important though, and scared. But if it means I get to spend time outside doing what I like I ain't gonna complain! Wish school was outside. What do you mean it seems like Diana talks to everyone here?" He says, “Ya, It would be nice if school were outside, but Mrs. Kale does bring us on field trips and stuff. School is kinda like the gods I guess. It cuts both ways. No point in complainin. Miss Minerva says the gods don't like whiners" 

He looks at her wondering how much she knows about Mrs. Kale's condition and Diana visiting the church. "It's none o my business who the gods are talking to, so it wouldn't be right for me to say. But it's no secret that the gods talk to Miss Mineva all the time." "They're supposed to talk to her, she's a priestess." Emily shrugged. "Guess I'll find out more tomorrow, no reason to worry on it now. Humphrey was trying to keep me from gettin' up, he looks kinda mad. And Uncle looks worried." Emily returns to her seat. 

Kate accompanies Edwin Booth as people help the two of them to the doorway and onto one of the two waiting wagons. Helen Barker continued on insisting that Kate go right over her protests. The clerical magic has done wonders but Earl Hogan is still laid down in the back of one wagon and Edwin Booth in the other. Despite the fact that Doctor Eaton's office is only 75 feet south on Allen Street Helen insists that all four be driven there. Kate rides with Edwin while the Comique's gambler Larson rides with Hogan. It wasn't long before the wagons rolled up before Doc Eaton's office. 

Doctor Eaton is waiting for them at the doorway when they arrive. Someone must have run ahead to warn him since he was ready and waiting. Kate got herself out of the wagon, then helped Edwin. Her eyes met Doctor Eaton's. "I didn't think I'd see you again so soon," she said dryly. Kate helped get the more seriously injured into the Doctor's office, trying to ignore the sharp pain in her own arm. Edwin Booth was getting around alright, thanks to Minerva's spell. 

There was little hope she would be able to return and see the rest of the play, but since she would be there tomorrow and Sunday that was of little matter. She only regretted not seeing Conrad finish the show. She found a chair to rest in and waited to be told what to do, still holding the glove to her arm. Eaton checked each of the four, concluding that Edwin's shoulder wound was the worst of the four at the moment. He cleans the wound and then works carefully to check the path of the bullet before sticking the entry and exit areas. He then checks Minerva's work on the abdomen wound before moving on to his next patient, Katherine Kale. 

"It's not bad, but the bullet is still in there," Kate said calmly. "I hope you can still pry the glove off. Is Mr. Hogan alright?" Eaton replies, "I will check him afterwards but it appears that Father Valdez did an excellent job with him. I'm going to give you an elixir to numb the pain before I remove that bullet." Kate dropped her voice. "It won't hurt the baby? Of course it won't, you wouldn't give me anything that would. I just don't like taking drugs of any kind, I suppose." 

Once the elixir is in her system Kate feels relaxed, similar to the effect of alcohol but without the confusion that accompanies drinking. She watches as he uses a scalpel to cut into her arm but does not actually feel the cut. He skillfully removes the bullet, makes sure the muscle tissue is set to heal, and stitches the arm back up. "I'd help you with the others, but I wouldn't trust myself just now. You're very good at what you do." Kate sighed and looked down at her dress. "I need to get home. How long will the elixir last?" 

He replies, "I will get somebody to take you home, you shouldn't be out and about by yourself with the elixir in your system as you could hurt yourself without realizing it." He moves on to help Mr. Larson with his foot. "Thank you." Kate got up and moved over to sit next to Edwin Booth. "I should have guessed about Watson when he was drunk during that second intermission. I'm sorry." Edwin replies, "It is not your fault my dear, how could you have known that the man had a gun with him, or that he would use it in some misguided attempt to avenge my brother's actions." She replies, "I couldn't. I knew his opinions, I just didn't realize he was willing to kill over them. I'm afraid I'm rather naive that way." 

Kate took a deep breath and sighed. She was rubbing her arm but couldn't feel it. "This elixir is very strange. You told Conrad he was a Booth." Edwin replies, "So I did. Well, it is the name that he has been going by has it not? Perhaps we should do that test sooner rather than later, I imagine that diminutive reporter will be asking me a number of questions in his story about this shooting and I'm sure that my relation to your Mr. Booth will be among them." 

Kate answers, "Yes, sooner would be better now. What you said will give him hope of your acceptance and if that's not to be; better to have it out at once. Mr. Chumbley is very persistent, he'll be after me as well but I can at least say that any relation between you is not my story to tell. You might be stuck her longer than you planned as well since your testimony will be needed for a trial." He adds, "And staying possibly for these wounds to heal as well." 

Doctor Eaton has been finished removing the bullet from the other man's foot and stitched it up. He puts an ointment over the wound and tells the Comque's gambler to hold his hand on a cloth over it. Eaton then walks over to Booth and says, "The best thing for that shoulder and upper chest wound will be for you to take the pressure from the arm off of it. I'll fix you up a sling for you to wear for the next few days." 

Booth looks to Kate and says, "Well then, it appears that this misfortune now favors me. If the Doctor says I can't use my arm I won't be able to play poker, so I will save the $ 3,000 I would have surely lost in the tournament. I had not transferred the funding to Mr. Van Horne's bank account yet and I doubt he will hold me to it now under the circumstances." Kate says, “You'll look like my brother Henry did when he was here, only he hurt his arm in a fire in Tombstone. I think Mr. Van Horne will understand. Seems you'll have some free time tomorrow then. Although you may still want to observe." 

He replies, "I will, especially if that test turns positive. Do you think that your Mr. Booth might be available mid-to-late morning for us to work on that?" She answers, He usually rises pretty late in the morning and takes his meals at the El Parador. It's right next to his house. If you go to the Cantina in the morning you're likely to meet him, or you could just go to the house. If you go to the Cantina, be prepared for a lady named Dorita. She's not afraid to say whatever she thinks, nor is she afraid of bullying you into eating breakfast. Something I needed badly when I came here." 

Booth suggests, "Why don't I meet you at your house and we can walk to his house together. Say around 11:00 AM" "You want me to be there?" she asked, surprised. "I'm to give a riding lesson in the morning, but I can arrange to be back earlier than I'd originally planned. The lesson is for my houseguest, whom I haven't spent enough time with, so I don't want to cancel it altogether." He replies, "Well then, I will see you at that time young lady." Grant Keebler arrives to escort Kate back to her home. 

"I'll be ready. Thank you, Doctor." Kate got herself up and over to Grant who gave her his arm to lean on. "Let's go home, Grant. I suppose Dorita knows what happened now. Are you under orders not to let me leave the house again?" she said with a little laugh. Grant says, "I have no such orders but Dorita does want me to see you home safely. She says that you can see the rest of the play with her on Sunday afternoon at the Town Hall." "That's sweet. I'll be there anyway, I'm to play at the intermissions but I don't get to spend enough time with Dorita. You know, I can't feel your arm. It's very strange." Kate continued to talk in a rambling way on the short walk back to the house. Grant sees her safely through the door.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-one, “Rooftop Escape”, Saturday, June 17th, 3:30 A.M.*

The door to Ruby's room suddenly opens. Richard enters the room, a lit candle in one hand and a lock pick in the other. He carefully and quietly shuts the door with himself on the inside. Ruby sits straight up, holding the sheet over herself. She raises an eyebrow. "Richard, what in Hades are you doing?" He says in a voice little more than a whisper but communicating urgency, "We have to go Ruby. The men who threatened your Grandparents are in this hotel looking for us right now."

"Really?" Ruby blinks a few times, letting the news sink in. "They must mean business." Ruby gets out of bed, taking the sheet with her, leaving Roger naked. "What about our stuff?" she whispers, then stops short. "Wait, What about Jane?" she says, much more concerned than a moment earlier. He replies, "I sent Jane up to the roof with our luggage, they're still searching the lower floors. They have the hotel manager with them and are claiming to be Pinkerton Detectives and have said that we are the fugitive bank robbers Deadeye Douglas and Mae Clark." "Oh for.... We don't look anything like them!" Ruby blurts out, her outburst waking Roger.

Roger starts to wake us, saying, "Huh? What is he doing here?" As she begins to gather her clothing she talks to Roger. "Sweetie, it's been a wonderful time but it seems like I have a bit of trouble following me and I have to leave. Which really makes me mad because I was enjoying myself." "Huh? What? Where are you going in the middle of the night?" a confused and naked Roger asks. Ruby sits on the edge of the bed. She throws the sheet over Roger, leaving herself naked as she pulls on her stockings.

"I don't know where we're going. But someone is after me... us, and we can't stay. They think we have something they want." Ruby pulls her corset over her head and starts tugging at the ribbons. "Help me out," she says, looking at Roger over her shoulder expectantly. "They lied downstairs and told management that we're outlaws." Before Roger can interrupt Ruby continues. "Obviously we're not. But they're a bit crazy, as you can see."

Richard opens the door and looks outside into the hallway. He turns back and says, "The hallway is clear Ruby but I can hear them coming. Take your stuff, you can finish dressing on the roof. Let's get to the staircase while we still can." "Sorry Roger. It was real nice time. I guess I don't have a minute to get your address so I can write...If you ever make it to Promise City, come and visit me at the Lucky Lady!" Ruby plants a hard kiss on Roger's lips. She stands, and in her undergarments with her fine gown and shoes in hand, she follows Richard.

They hurry up the stairs for two floor and then climb a metal ladder going up to a trapdoor in the roof. The trapdoor is open, and Jane is standing there with a revolver, watching to make sure they weren't followed as Richard pulls the trapdoor up behind them and locks it into place. Although it is the month of June, Ruby has become accustomed now to the Arizona temperatures which are a good twenty degrees warmer, so finds it a bit brisk standing around in her underwear. Ruby shivers at the cool night air. "What do we do now?" she asks quietly, as she tries to find the top of her dress so she can get into it.

Richard goes over to his luggage and opens his suitcase. He folds over the inside flap and turns a switch inside, causing one side to fall open revealing a hidden compartment. From that he takes out a finely woven woolen cloth one-and-a-half by two-feet wide with gold and red patterns on it and what appears to be Arabic writing. He sets it down and states an Arabic word. Although it appeared to be just a single piece of heavy cloth he now unfolds it once across and once to the side, making it a four-by-three foot rug. He says, "This is a magical flying carpet, we can use it to get away. I can only carry one passenger with me at a time so we will need to take two trips."

Ruby'e eyes widen. "Holy s...." She stops herself from continuing as she stares at the carpet. Could it really be what he said it was? As far as she knew, Richard didn't lie so it must be. "Er, take Jane first. That way I can get my dress on. But hurry up. I don't want to get caught here, and half-naked no less!"

He says, "Okay, Jane, hand Ruby the gun." He puts his and Jane's suitcases on the carpet and tells her to sit on her case as a chair as he does so with the other. He states some Arabic words and the rug begins to levitate upward into the air. The front lip of the carpet curls upward and back towards him and he grabs onto it like a handle and says another word in Arabic. Ruby watches as the two sail away, not unlike a sailboat across a lake, although it is only a cushion of air that they are on.

Ruby finishes the curse she began earlier as they sail away. She shakes her head, she would have time to marvel at this later. Right now she needed to get dressed. Gun in hand she fumbles with her shoes until she gets them on, then begins fussing with her gown. Ruby redresses and is on the roof for twenty minutes looking at the quiet city below, the only sound being the water from the river cascading over the water-break. She then hears some pounding on the trap door to the roof from the other side.

She quickly glances around the roof, looking for somewhere to hide. The only possible hiding places are behind the two chimneys, one twenty feet away from the trap door the other fifty feet from it. Ruby quietly makes her way to the chimney that is twenty feet away from the trapdoor. She hides in the shadows opposite the door as best she can and listens to see if she can hear what is being said on the other side.

The trapdoor swings up and open despite having been locked from this side. Ruby sees a man climb up onto the roof. He is tall and muscular, wearing a dark suit, and has a revolver tucked into his belt. A second man is starting to climb up behind him. Ruby flattens herself against the chimney. She whispers the words to the spell that will make herself invisible, hoping the men climbing up made enough noise to cover her casting.

The second man has a shotgun strapped to his back. Once on the roof he un-straps it and holds in in his hands. They start to walk around the roof, looking down. They then approach the far chimney and approach it from both sides, making sure nobody is behind it. One points to the second chimney as Ruby pulls back to keep from being seen. Ruby then hears the sounds of them walking in that direction. Ruby holds her breath and stays very very still, hoping they don't have the ability to detect magic or see invisibility.

The men go around both sides of the chimney but seeing nothing continue on back to the trapdoor. The man with the shotgun re-straps it to his back and the two climb back down the ladder, pulling the trapdoor shut behind them. Ruby quietly lets her breath out but stays plastered against the chimney. Only after some time has gone by will she peek around the chimney to double check that everything is okay.

She appears to be alone on the roof, although with the lock to the trapdoor now broken it could easily open up again without a second's hesitation. Ruby stays hidden and invisible behind the chimney as long as she can, waiting until she sees Richard return to dispel her invisibility. She has been atop the roof for close to an hour before she sees movement in the air to the west a quarter mile away. As it gets closer she can make out that it is Richard atop the flying carpet.

"Finally!" When Richard gets close she steps away from the chimney and waits for him to land. Richard slows and watches the roof from a distance, not becoming closer until he spots Ruby after she cancels the invisibility. Ruby shivers and rubs her arms, not used to the cold night air as she waits impatiently for Richard to get close. She does watch the carpet with wonder, but doesn't speak, she just waits. Richard lands shortly before her and says, "Good, you're still safe!"

"Yeah, but what too you so long! I'm freezing! And those guys did come up here...," She glances over to the door. "We should get out of here quickly." "Yes," he replies. He places her suitcase atop the carpet and sits upon it, instructing her stand behind him with her arms wrapped tightly around his waist. The carpet then levitates up into the air. As they begin to fly away he says, "I'm sorry it took so long to get back. A 4:15 train was leaving for Buffalo and it seemed like a good idea to get Jane and the other two bags on it. The Pinkertons have the train depot staked out too, with photographs of the three of us, but I had one magical disguise which Jane is now using. She's traveling with Lieutenant Laughlin."

Ruby does grip Richard tightly as instructed. As the carpet takes off she presses up against him, feeling a little unsteady flying to high up in the air. He smelled good, and his cool and confident demeanor was... attractive to her. Stop that you silly girl! She shakes her head and grips him tighter. "This is really cool!" she comments once she dares to peek over the edge. "So Jane is gone, will she be safe? What are we going to do?" The tone of her voice turns stern, "I'm not leaving here without seeing George."

He replies, "Jane will be safe for now, the Lieutenant will see to that. The sailors have to report to their ship tomorrow but it won't be actually shipping out until Monday at dawn. If we haven't contacted them by sunset on Sunday he promises to get her on a westbound train or ferry. She'll then notify the Three Gods Meeting House by telegram of her whereabouts until she makes it home." "At least Jane will be okay," Ruby comments.

The carpet gains some altitude and he says, "As for what we will do, if the Pinkertons think we've given them the slip they'll start checking other hotels in the city. We should probably find somewhere to hide out until at least daylight and get some rest. Perhaps one of the factory buildings, it's now the weekend so they should be unoccupied until Monday morning." Ruby sighs, "A warehouse? Ugh. Why can't we go to George's house?" Richard replies, "Well, for a number of reasons. First of all, it is now 4:30 in the morning, so I doubt anybody will be awake there. Secondly, neither of us are in any kind of shape to deal with trouble at the moment. Thirdly, last night while you were having fun I made some inquiries. Care to guess where your Mr. Eastman was last evening?"

A whole rash of thoughts flooded Ruby's mind but she couldn't focus on just one answer, couldn't... or wouldn't. She finally states, "I don't know, where was he?" Richard replies, "Dining at the Rochester home of his friends William and Alma West. And I also found out that both the West Mansion and Eastman Mansion have Bell telephones installed at their locations." Ruby let out a breath she didn't even know she was holding in. Had she really been nervous he was with another woman? "My parents, huh? I didn't know he kept in such close contact with them."

She is quiet for a moment. "I guess that means they're here. I am surprised they aren't traveling or on Long Island." "Richard, I really want to see him. I need to. But my parents... I mean, I'm old enough that I shouldn't be worried about them, right? Still... Maybe as much as I've told George he doesn't know me, perhaps I don't know him either. Let's go to his factory. If for some reason we get caught, he won't press charges." At least I don't think he will. "That sounds like as good a location as any," Richard says and he turns the carpet towards the northwest.

Ruby is quiet as she continues to hold on to Richard. They quietly sail over the dark city. Ruby never dreamed she would be seeing the city like this. She tries to take it all in but her mind kept wandering to George. She wished she could sneak off and go to him. When did it all get so complicated to see a friend? Once they are close Ruby points the factory she had seen earlier to Richard. "It's that big one," she smiles and points. "Seems George has done very well for himself."

They land on the vast roof, which has six chimneys and two large air vents. In the center of the roof is a small brick building that may house a way down. There are also two trap-door style bulkheads towards both the northeast and southwest corners of the building. Ruby goes to the closest trap door and takes a look at it, looking to see if it's locked and how complicated the lock might be. It appears to be latched shut from the other side.

"Richard, it's latched from the other side. I don't think I can do anything to get it open from here." Ruby double checks the hinges, to see if she can do something with them. If not, she'll check the brick building in the center of the roof. Ruby has no difficulty picking the locked door on the rooftop building. Inside are various electrical boxes and switches on one wall. On the southwestern corner of the room is a three foot square opening without a floor and a metal ladder against the wall going down.

"Richard, over here!" Ruby calls out before heading down the metal ladder. She goes slowly to try to let her eye adjust to the light. Richard finds a box of candles on a shelf near the electrical boxes and lights one. He shuts the door behind him and they descend down the stairs. They make their way slowly and as quietly as they can. Ruby lets Richard carry the last piece of luggage while they descend. Finally she asks as she continues to climb down, "So I guess now is a good time to find out how exactly you're 300 years old."

They are in a vast room filled with cartons and wooden crates. He softly says "Let's wait until we are somewhere smaller, voices carry in large rooms and there may be a night guard." He then says, "Let's try to find Mr. Eastman's Office, it should be somewhere on this top floor." Ruby nods. She hadn't even thought about there being a night guard. She keeps her eyes wide open and moving, and looks for what might be considered George's office.

They pass by a number of offices with names and titles on the door. When they near one corner of the building they see one that has "George Eastman, President" on the door. It is locked but Ruby has no difficulty picking t. Inside is a lobby-style room with a leather-covered couch and several leather-covered chairs. The walls are covered with framed photographs from various places around the world. Also in the room is a large desk with the nameplate "Horace Mayweather, Executive Secretary" atop it. Another door leads off from the wall behind the desk to a corner office, presumably Geroge's.

“Now that we've found the office, I presume you're going to go exploring around the factory?" she says to Richard. He replies, “No, I have no interest in seeing machinery to make dry photographic plates. Plus I wouldn't want to risk accidentally harming anything, those plates are rather fragile." She walks over to framed pictures and looks at each one. After that she wanders to the room that she guesses is George's and enters.

The room is around twice the size of the outer office. The most prominent feature is the large mahogany desk and leather bound chair over near the corner windows, affording a view of both the main street outside and of the large carriage house where executives and managers of the company would park their carriages during the day. Elsewhere in the room are plush velvet chairs and like the outer room, the walls are lined with photographs, although each of these has a gold nameplate beneath stating what the photograph is of. On the wall behind his desk is a downtown Rochester scene which the plate reads is the building that housed the third floor office of his initial business.

Along the adjacent wall are photographs of Geroge's parents and one of him in the harbor near Santo Domingo. Ruby wanders around the office, looking at the photographs and out the window before she ends at the desk. Ruby then notices two framed photographs on his desk. One is of the thirteen-year-old Constance Grace West. The other is a more recent photograph of Ruby, a candid shot taken from a distance, of her sitting upon the porch swing of the Lucky Lady back in Promise City.

Surprised at the photos, Ruby fall back into the chair at the desk with a plop. She reaches out for the photographs, first looking at the recent one, then finally picking up the one of her 13 year old self. She leans back in the chair and runs her fingers over the picture. "A lot has happened since this was taken," she say out loud but in a quiet voice. She pulls her feet up under herself and just gazes at the younger her, letting herself remember some of the fun things her and George did when they were together as children and young adults.

While Ruby is looking at the photograph Richard walks around the room looking at the walls. He heads over to a wall switch with three switches on it. He flicks the first and an electric light begins to come on in the room. He immediately shuts it off before the electrical filament actually provides any degree of illumination. A second switch causes a wall panel to slide aside revealing an enclosed liquor cabinet with bottles and glasses. He flicks that switch back, with the panel going back into place.

He then tries the third switch and another wall panel, this one lower and wider slides back revealing an alcove with a twin-sized rollaway bed inside which then rolls out into the room. He says, "I'm not surprised. One of the newspaper articles indicated that he often spending nights here at the factory working on new projects. I will go rest on the couch in the outer office Ruby and you can have the bed." "I... I didn't know he did that." She pauses. "Do you still have that article? I'd like to read it some time." She stands and stretches her arms up over her head. "I AM tired. I guess we can save our gabbing for another time. I think I should go to sleep. Good night Richard."

Once Richard is gone Ruby strips off her dress, leaving just her undergarments on. She figured Richard already saw everything, he shouldn't mind. She goes over to the wall behind the desk and gazes at the picture of George in Santo Domingo with a small smile. She glances over her shoulder to see if Richard was watching. When she thinks he isn't, she pulls the picture off the wall. Ruby then lies in the bed. She lays on her side with her head on one arm, the other holds the pictures of George and herself. She sniffs the pillow, wondering what George smells like. She takes a final long look at the pictures in her hands before closing her eyes and wishing for sleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-two, “Did I get him?”, Friday, June 16th, 8:45 P.M. * 

Following the commotion Chester had holstered his pistol and picked Clarisse off the floor where he had been shielding her. He grabbed Watson roughly and shackled the man. He told Clarisse. "I might not be back any time soon. Sorry, dear." He kissed her on the forehead and drags Watson to the office. Once ordered to go sing by Deputy Barker Clarisse swallowed hard at the display of violence which disrupted the play. She took a deep breathe and steels herself. She took the stage and with Harry's accompaniment, singing, shakily at first, but stronger as she continues. 

Outside, Jake continues to make himself unobtrusive. He takes a moment to commend Jeff and Michael on their quick action to help control events. Jeff says, "You shouldn't thank me, it was my fault. I checked his satchel coming in but must not have done a very good job, I didn't see the gun." Deputy Helen Barker walks over with the satchel and says, "This bag? Not your fault Mills, there's a false bottom that he had the gun in. You wouldn't have seen it unless you had made him remove all of his music and then checked." 

"Besides," Jake adds, "that fool could have just shot him in the street just as easy. I suppose the lesson for the tournament is, do not trust anyone and look harder." Michael George says, "We will Mr. Cook, plus Mr. Van Horne says that he has hired several more people to assist with the tournament security." 

Minerva walks over to the bar and requests a glass of tequila. She takes a long swallow, allowing a satisfied sigh to escape as the fiery liquid races to her belly, taking the edge off of the discomfort of spell casting and bringing the color back to her cheeks. She refills her glass and takes it out to the porch where she can regain her strength in solitude. While pretending to oversee activities, Jake pockets the bottle of tequila from the bar. As the excitement diminishes, he quietly makes his way back to the porch as if he is part of security. In truth he is, as long as it does not interfere with his drinking. 

Jake sees her out of the corner of his eye, it would be rare for him to miss an attractive woman walk by. Leaning against the porch railing, he wiggles the bottle of fine tequila out of the large pocket in his duster. Grabbing the empty glass he left behind on the railing when the shooting started, he pours himself another three fingers. First a sniff, and then a sip. "Ah." He watches the senorita unabashedly but without expression. Minerva feels Jakes eyes on her. She drains her glass in one gulp and without speaking, walks over to him and holds out her glass. 

"Heh."  He pulls the cork on the bottle and pours her about two fingers of tequila.  "You should have come see me first," he holds out the bottle where she can see it, "I have the good stuff."  He puts the cork back and shoves the bottle back into his duster.  Picking up his glass he casually taps it to hers.  "Tu salud." (your health) “Salud" she repeats and sips the golden liquid. "Ahhh, Bueno." She leans up against the railing and looks out at the stars. 

Jake is quiet, watching her out of the corner of his eye.  Eventually people make their way back inside to watch the play, Jake remains outside. Minerva continues to stare into the distance, listening to the drama of the play as it unfolds within the saloon. Her sigh breaks the silence.  "It is strange what people will do when they believe themselves to be in love, and what they will endure in its name.." She swirls her glass and takes another sip. 

Jake is startled not by her voice but by her words. How does she know what I am thinking?  Oh, the play.  No, perhaps she is thinking about Nanuet.  "Yes.  Old Caleb White once told me, Jacob, Life is one fool thang afta 'nother where as love is two fool thangs afta each other."  Jake inhales a whiff of his tequila.  "It is amazing what folks will endure, how they change and what lunacy to which they are driven." Minerva chuckles at the witty remark. "Old Caleb White is quite an insightful man. I would like to have met him." she sips her drink, relaxing a bit into the railing. "I much prefer to hold the reins." 

The house lights flash inside to indicate that the intermission is about to end. When the lights flashed Emily said to Nakomo, "I better go.  I'm glad you're not mad at me."  She got back to her seat and sat small between her cousin and her Uncle. Act IV of the play resumes again.   Paris reveals that the wedding will occur on Thursday. Juliet is cold to Paris. Friar Laurence tells Juliet to take a potion simulating death, allowing Romeo to take her away, unopposed to Mantua since everyone will think she is dead at the Capulet's ancient vault or burial ground. 

Capulet makes plans for Juliet's wedding. Juliet, who has decided to drink Friar Laurence's potion, no longer opposes the wedding, delighting Capulet. Hearing this good news, Capulet, who is keen to have Juliet marry Paris decides to move the wedding forward. It will now be on Wednesday morning, not Thursday as previously planned... 

Juliet succeeds in sleeping alone which allows her to take the potion in privacy. Juliet worries about the Friar's intentions before the potion takes effect and she falls asleep... Lady Capulet and the Nurse are busy making preparations for the wedding. It is 3 o'clock in the morning and now Capulet hearing music announcing Paris' arrival, tells the Nurse to wake Juliet. The Capulet's learn that their daughter Juliet is dead. The wedding preparations are changed to those of a funeral.  The Act ends. 

Act V begins with Romeo learning of Juliet's death and deciding to risk his own life by returning to Verona at once to see Juliet one last time. Romeo also buys some poison from a local Apothecary. Friar John explains to Friar Laurence that his letter informing Romeo that Juliet is not dead, did not reach Romeo. Friar Laurence tries again to inform Romeo of his plan and heads off to the Capulet burial chamber where Juliet will soon awaken. 

Paris mourns his bride that never was. Romeo arrives, opening Juliet's coffin to look at his love one last time. Paris fights Romeo whom he believes is desecrating Juliet's grave. Paris dies, Romeo placing him beside Juliet. Romeo takes his poison, kisses Juliet and dies. Friar Laurence arrives too late. 

Outside, Jake hears the play coming to one of several emotional climaxes; its words and their dark meaning invade his thoughts.  After a time he responds, "Yes, holding the reins is my preference also.  Often it seems the reins are there and yet we are unable to grasp them." "It's a good thing we have something to hold on to." She says holding out her glass. "Heh.  I feel sorry for people who abstain from drink.  When they wake up in the morning, that is as good as they will to feel all day."   

Jake sways slightly, the tequila finally affecting his balance. From inside the saloon Romeo has just laid down Paris after killing him.  Although he dodged most of the assignments his teacher forced upon him, Jake knows the story, he knows what comes next, “I must tell you,” Jake says with a frown, “I never did like this story.”  He puts the glass to his lips but discovers it empty.  His frown grows more pronounced.  He struggles to remove the bottle from his pocket again to refill their glasses. 

Back on the stage, Juliet, now awakens, asking for her Romeo. Friar Laurence leaves, leaving Juliet alone. Juliet kisses Romeo and stabs herself, dying. The Prince, Capulets, and Montagues arrive, Balthasar and Friar Laurence explaining all. Escalus scolds the two families who finally end their feud. The play ends with the Prince summarizing this tragic love story. Following a round of applause the actors all head out on stage and bow to the audience.    The house lights come up and Michael George declares the bar to be open again. 

Outside ten minutes earlier, Minierva commented about the play saying, “It is a dire warning of what happens if you let your heart rule your head,” she pours a bit of her tequila into his empty glass and clinks it with hers. "To dire warnings, "She grins, "they may save us yet." she polishes off her drink.   He nods half heartedly and drinks while inside he knows Romeo drinks his poison.  He is silent during Juliet’s dialog and subsequent suicide.   

He only speaks again while the prince addresses the families.  He frowns again, “I hate being lectured.”  He sways a bit and says, “Michael will open the bar again soon, the crowd will either flock to the stage or the liquor.  We can take a seat in the back until they have had enough and leave.  We have our own.”  He tugs a couple of times at the bottle in his coat pocket and shrugs.  “It went in, it will come out.” 

After the play Emily's Uncle had spent a lot of time near the front door of the Lucky Lady talking to everyone.  It was getting quiet and things were being cleared by the time they walked home.   

As predicted when the play ends the crowd parts allowing the two to take a couple of chairs away from the parted throngs.  Jake manages to rescue the bottle from his pocket and sloppily pour then each another two fat fingers worth.  They watch the crowd clamor for the actors and drinks for a while but the enthusiasm wanes and the crowd thins.  All the while Jake seems lost in his thoughts.  When Jeff and Michael begin cleaning up he suddenly begins speaking, his words lightly slurred.   

"Doomed to suffer with and doomed to suffer without.  One must ask himself, is it worth it?  Should a man continue after such an epiphany?  Is it cowardice to abandon a painful journey when its purpose no longer exists?  Is it bravery to face such a choice head on, to end a wasted quest, to begin a new sojourn?  What happens to a man when his heart’s purpose is discovered to be a fool’s errand?" "You are talking in riddles Silver Jake Cook!" Minerva sways a bit as she tries to focus on him.  "Are you making fun of my pain?" 

"What? Your pain?  No, I do not mean disrespect to you Senorita.  Jake Cook stands by his friends," He says with some finality and dignity regardless of his condition.  "It is too quiet in here." Jake stands and walks uncertainly to the piano and sits down.  His drink is set firmly and with a loud 'thuck' on the instrument.  The tequila splashes around dangerously close to the rim but not a drop is spilled.  He plunks on the keys, apparently searching his memory for a particular song.  There are several miss starts before he finally has some semblance of a song, chords and a bit of a melody.  She finally recognizes the tune; it is a recent though not terribly popular temperance song.   

Minerva follows him to the piano and scrunches herself onto the  seat beside him. "Si, You have been a good friend to me, Jake. I much prefer a good friend who tells me the harsh truth than a love who tells sweet lies. If you are not making fun of my loss than, por favor, what are you talking about?" He starts singing in a mournful and slightly out of tune voice.  She recognizes that he has skipped into the third verse. 

"Stain not the lips with ruby wine, oh drinker of the cup beware 
Too late, too late you'll sadly find your bound within a fatal snare 
But leave the bright delusive cup; resolve no more to drink the wine 
god now will save if you'll give it up and trust his power and grace divine." 

He laughs darkly and mutters, “Trust in the gods to save me,” drinks again from his glass and stands bolt upright.  "Beware, beware oh foolish man, taste not the Ruby wine." He walks straight to the side door with only a slight wobble.  On the way he drains the last of his tequila and places the empty glass precariously on a table edge in a smooth motion, despite his obvious condition.  Exiting he turns fluidly towards the back of the saloon where the outhouse is located. 

A moment later there is a single loud retort of a pistol.  Jake could have readily told her that it was the unique sound of a Colt 45 being fired.  He, however, was not with her in the saloon to share that bit of knowledge. Suddeny sober, her complexion gone deathly white against her dark hair, Minerva bolts toward the horrifying sound 

Minerva turns with Jeff Mills right behind her to the back of the saloon.  In the dim moonlight Jake is seen lying motionless, flat on his back a few feet from the outhouse.  His arms are outstretched away from his body, with a pistol lying on the ground a few inches from his open right hand.  A faint wisp of smoke is barely noticeable curling up from the gun.  From this distance it is difficult to be certain, but his eyes look to be closed. 

Minerva lets out a scream and rushes to his side. "Jake! Jake!" She grabs his shoulders and frantically looks for the blood of a gunshot wound. “Por favor, Oh Dios, do not be dead. You are all I have left." “Ow.”  Without opening his eyes the prone gambler asks, "Did I get him?" 
Minerva looks at him incredulously and stammers, “What? Get who?” Jeff Mills opens the out house door.   

After a moment he kicks at something and satisfied it does not move picks it up by the tail.  “Yes, sir, you got him right behind the head.  Nice shot, considering all the tequila you drank.  I reckon Maria can make a nice stew out of him.”  Jeff shakes the rattle and looks to Minerva, “You want me to help you get Mr. Cook up?” “No, Jeff. I will get him up,” she says yanking him up none to gently by the arm.  "Senor Cook I have had enough of this melodrama for one night!” she scolds. “What do you think you are doing, scaring me that way!” 

He stumbles a bit and sways a bit more on the way to standing up, all the while muttering.  “No I did not mean….  It was a diamond back…  I had to, you know, use the ….  I lost my balance….”  Finally upright he lurches forward with his arms around her and he allows his eyes to open, “Sorry.” She stumbles against his weight. “Well you had better be!” she attempts to say sternly, but no loner able to avoid the hilarity of the situation she loses her frown and bursts out in gut wrenching laughter. “Can you point me back towards the outhouse; I never made it there the first time….” 
A few minutes later back in the Lucky Lady Jake and Minerva have been talking around a table Jeff setup for them.   “I did not know that you believe Nanuet is not coming back, forgive my insensitivity.  I have been consumed in my own dilemma.  I have as likely as not thrown diamonds into the sand, so to speak.”   

He rubs a hand along one cheek.  “I will never meet another woman like Ruby West.  I will likely not ever feel about another woman like I felt about her.”  Jake shrugs, “I may be many things but two things I am not, brave or coward enough to kill myself.  Stick to what you do best they say.  Seems that I will have no choice but to surrender myself to drunken binges, poker and women to drown my sorrows.”  He sighs and then adds with a faint smirk, “That is in no particular order.” 

Minerva comments, “I did not know your feelings for Ruby had changed. I am sorry. Your situation is more complicated than mine as I have once again had the choice taken from me. I am damned by both gods and man. I was heartbroken the first time Nanuet left. Then the gods told me that he was but a door to greater things and that I was meant for another. But when he came back I shut my ears to the gods words, and then he was gone again leaving me feeling the fool. You said it well, Jake. It is not a coward who quits a fool’s errand, but a fool who continues on. I will not morn my life away. I will not be made a fool.” She says bitterly. 

"I suppose you have a right to be angry.  I do not think anyone is trying to make a fool of you, do not confuse malice with the tides of life.  As for me, well I have the reins as you had put it.  I made all the choices, I said all the words, and I thought they were true with all my heart.  Was I influenced by Aphrodite?  Was I enchanted by an alluring and remarkable woman? Was that why I ignored what little common sense I have and denied who I am?  I have no one to blame except that man I see in the mirror every morning."  Jake smiles forlornly, "And he is a slippery fellow, a hard one to pin down." 

Minerva says, “Than do not try to pin him. You are who you are Jacob Cook, as the gods intended you to be. Do not fetter yourself with regret over what you are not, but revel in the fine man that you are.  Sorry, I know you do not care to be lectured, but it is as the gods intended me to be.  Perhaps one more sip of your fine tequila before I call it a night.” 

Jake slides the bottle towards him and pulls the stopper out.  He tilts the bottle but it wavers back and forth over her glass before he places it back down.  "Heh, too bad it is not a rattlesnake, I would have no trouble with that.  Perhaps it is wiser if you help yourself, Senorita, I fear Don Orendain would be insulted if I poured his fine tequila all over the table."  Jake laughs quietly as she pours, "A fine man indeed.  I readily accept you as the gods intended," Jake says looking at her and pausing as he recalls watching her naked in the grove.  A smile escapes to his lips, "As for Jake Cook, fear not, he will revel.  That is what he does regardless of any regrets he may carry."   

He takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly.  "I have no more time for regrets tonight.  I must find a few hours of sleep soon, there is a poker tournament to be won and I shall be plying my skill and luck in earnest." Minerva finishes her drink and weaves her way back home. She looks up into the hills before she enters her home and accepts that Nanuet has been called to do nobler things than warm her bed. The gods said there would be another. She would be content with that and let her anger go. 

As Kate makes her way through the house she sees her houseguest Janet in the living room spinning away at the spinning wheel.   "Hello Katherine, how was the play?" she asks. "Interrupted," she answered.  "But I was enjoying it a great deal up until then.  Warren Watson tried to kill Edwin Booth.  They're going to finish it... I guess it's over by now since I had to go to Doctor Eaton."  Kate looked down and saw the dried blood on her clothes.  "I need to change my dress." 

"Oh my goodness!" Janet Fly exclaims as she jumps up and runs over to Kate.    "Is Mr. Booth going to live?  He's bled all over your dress!" Kate answers, "He'll be fine.  There were more clerics there than you can shake a stick at.  Watson shot him twice, but he was drunk and his aim was bad.  Earl Hogan and Rolf Larsen were hurt but they'll be okay too.  Doctor Eaton gave me something to drink before he took the bullet out of my arm and I still feel a little strange, quite relaxed, really.  Do I sound strange? Could you help me change?  I'm not sure I'll be able to bend my arm far enough." 

Janet helps her upstairs and helps get Kate changed.   Janet makes a big deal about the bandage over the wound and goes on about how terrible it must have been for Kate to get shot like that. "I've been through bank robberies and had dynamite thrown into my school, this isn't so bad," Kate said although she was secretly pleased at all the fussing.  No one had fussed over her like that for a long time and it was rather nice.  In a few minutes she was cleaned up and in her nightdress with her dressing gown over the top.   

The elixir was starting to wear off, and half feeling was even stranger than not feeling at all.  She picked up a book and went back downstairs with Janet. When Ginnie came home she sat near Kate downstairs and read for a while until they all headed off to bed.  Kate had hoped Conrad would stop by to check on her, but he did not.  Of course she wasn't badly hurt and with Janet here he might have thought it inappropriate. Kate eventually heads upstairs to bed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-three, “Richard’s Story”, Saturday, June 17th, 10:30 A.M. * 

Sun is pouring through the windows of the room when Richard awakens Ruby to offer her some breakfast. He says, "I'm afraid that the available food choices were limited. Mr. Eastman's Executive Assistant had in his file cabinet a small carton of crackers, a block of cheese, a jar of strawberry jelly and a small jug of apple cider that has just started to turn hard. Not the most filling meal but should be enough to sustain us for the near future. I left a few dollars in the cabinet as repayment for the items." Ruby glances at the clock in the office, seeing the time is now 10:30 in the morning. 

Ruby rubs her eyes and crawls out of bed. There is a red mark on her cheek from leaning on the photographs and her hair is all a mess on that side. "I guess it'll do," she comments about the food. "What are we going to do?" she asks while opening the crackers. "Can we see George? Or do you think it's too dangerous? I really do think we'll be safe with him. Look what I found last night," she says as she shows him the photograph of herself. 

Richard says, "Well, at the moment I would not suggest going anywhere. There are people in the building, they arrived around forty-five minutes ago, that is what woke me. They appear to be working two floors below, I think I saw four of them, plus their carriage drivers outside by the carriage house. They should have no reason to come up higher unless we give them one. I would suggest we stay here and keep one another company and watch the carriage house until they decide to leave." 

Ruby sighs. "I hope they don't stay too long. I don't want to be stuck here all day." She plops back down on the bed and crosses her legs. She picks at the piece of cheese Richard passes her and nibbles on it for a long while. Finally she speaks. "Richard, do you think I'm pretty?" He replies, "Of course you are, what a silly question." Ruby pouts, "It's not silly!" She picks at her cheese again. "It's just something Roger said, and made me think... I'm just not used to being around a man who, you know, didn't try anything. We've been together, what? Three weeks almost? I can't tell if you like me or not." 

He replies, "Ruby, I wouldn't be here now if I didn't like you. But we're business partners and prior to that you were the girlfriend of another of my business partners. Those are moral lines that I will not cross. You, Jane, wives or girlfriends of other business partners, I've mentally set those relationships up in my mind as I would a sister not a lover. It also makes things much easier for me to do my job, which in this instance, is keeping you alive and able to safely return to the Arizona Territory despite your occasionally reckless behavior to the contrary." 

"Oh." She smiles and bites into the cheese. "I thought something was wrong. I mean, it doesn't happen too often. It's sweet actually." She sits quietly for some time but finally says, "What reckless behavior are you referring to? I've been behaving!" He replies, "Only because I've made you. You wanted to go rushing off to see Eastman the minute we arrived here, which would have directly resulted in your running into your father if you had. I'm not sure what your initial conversation with Eastman will be like but I would imagine that the tone of it would have been quite different if your father were present as well." 

"Obviously if my father had been there I wouldn't have gone in," Ruby rolls her eyes. "But maybe you're right. Maybe." She pulls her feet up underneath her. "Besides, I can't expect you to understand about George. No one does. Or Jake. Or anything that happens to me! I never have someone to talk to." She sighs exasperatedly, even though she knows that isn't true... one person listened to her, even if her advice was wrong from time to time, at least she listened. "I don't know how my conversation will go with George either. I have no idea actually. I just hope he still wants to see me." She glances down at the pictures residing on the bed, the young Ruby and the younger George. What her life would have been like... she could have been In that picture with George if she really wanted to... 

Richard puts some jelly and cheese on some crackers, eats a few himself, and leaves some on the platter in between. He goes over to the wall switch and activates it, opening up the liquor cabinet. Ignoring the bottles of alcoholic beverages he takes two of the crystal glasses and brings them back to the desk, pouring some of the apple cider into the glasses and offers one to Ruby. "Thanks," Ruby says as she takes the drink. She eyes the liquor but decides to try to be good instead. She meant it when she said Richard was sweet. Someone taking care of her was on the top of her list of desirable. 

She asks, "So, maybe now you want to tell me how you're 300 years old?" He replies, "I am not, I am only 296. And how do you suppose that I have reach such an advanced age? "Sorry, 296," she says and sticks out her tongue at him then laughs. "Well, Nana just told me of a spell she says we can even use on me starting soon that can double your life span. That or you have a magic item. Or you're an elf or part elf. You don't look like an elf, so I'll say magic was involved." 

He replies, "Yes, magic was involved but it was not wizard magic but instead clerical magic. As I mentioned before, my grandparents fled from Russia in the 1500's to get away from Czar Ivan and settled in Norway, which was predominantly dwarven but had a small human population. The Kalmar War broke out between Sweden and Denmark in the year 1611 and lasted until 1613, pulling the Norwegians into the conflict as well. The purpose of the war was to gain control of the waterways between the Baltic and North Seas. The siege of the City of Kalmar was a major part of the war. 

My involvement in the war was the Battle of Kringen. The Swedish king had hired mercenary soldiers from Scotland who were on their way to enlist in the conflict, sailing on two ships and landing in Norway. Lars Gram, a Norwegian dwarf and local sheriff, gathered together a militia of peasants to stop them. I was in my mid-twenties at that time and joined alongside my dwarven friends from the village of Lesja. We were joined by other peasants from the villages of Vaga, Dovre, Ringebu and Fron. We met the Scottish force of several hundred in the Valley of Gudbrandsdalen. 

The Scotmen had far better armor and more powerful weapons that they were far more proficient in, so instead of charging downward we instead rained boulders and logs down upon them. Only when they were demoralized and weakened did we meet them in hand-to-hand combat. The battle is celebrated in Norway to this day. One footnote of the battle not known to many was the rescue of a dwarven Princess named Prillar-Guri, who had distracted the Scotsmen by blowing a horn which signaled to the Norwegian defenders where the invading army was at. 

She was then captured by the Scots but then later rescued by myself and four of my dwarven friends in the heat of the battle. It turns out only three of her grandparents were mortal dwarves, her paternal grandfather haven been the dwarven deity Clanggedin Silverbeard, the Father of Battle. He appeared before us and said that he was grateful of our saving of his granddaughter and said that he foresaw a time in the future where warriors such as us would be needed to not only save Norway but the Dwarven race as a whole. 

He predicted that in the mid-twentieth century an evil human would become ruler of Germany, gaining strength and popularity by turning the German humans against the German dwarven population. He would build a destructive army that would attempt to take over Europe and Asia, declaring war against North and South America in the process. The destruction of the dwarven race would be one of his goals, and the dwarves of that era would be too reliant on modern technology to know how to use the sword and shield as we would, which is what will be needed to defeat this evil man. So he granted the five of us long-life, where we would age but one year for each half-century, so that when the time comes in the 1940's we will be around and still with the vigor of our youth to take on this man first hand and bring about his demise." 

Ruby had stopped chewing at the beginning of his story, she sat still, her mouth half open and her eyes wide. It took a moment for it all to sink in. "So you've... you've been touched by a God? That's amazing. And now you live your life knowing you have to go into battle again, against someone so evil no less, in an entire world war! I'll probably be dead by then." She picks up a cracker and starts eating it. With her mouth half full she blurts out, "What happened to the Princess? Are you scared? What happened to the rest of your family? How did you meet Red and does he know?" 

He smiles, "My, you are full of questions. The Princess still resides in Norway as a member of royalty. She is now what you would call middle-aged and has many children and grandchildren. My family have all passed on, as would be expected of humans. After they were gone I migrated to the United States. I met Red eight years ago in New Orleans in a situation where he was at risk and I protected him. He hired me and it has been a fond friendship. And no, he does not know of my full history, just as I do not know all of his, but he does know that I worship the Norse deity of Clanggedin Silverbeard. He also has figured out that I am considerably older than my visual years, just as your grandparents did, as I am less cryptic of my past around people whom I trust." 

She comments, "It must be sad having all your family gone. I've been alone for a few years. At the time I didn't think it was that bad but now I know I can't go back to living like that. How did you know to trust them, or me for that matter? I sometimes have a hard time knowing who to trust." He replies, "You have to rely on your instincts. Over time you will develop those if you haven't at this point in time yet." Ruby laughs. "I've always been a stupid, foolish girl. That doesn't seem to change, I always make bad decisions. Maybe one day I'll get better at making bad decisions." She giggles at herself. 

She then asks, "What about you, Richard, do you have a girl somewhere?" He replies, "Not at present. I was married during the last century but she has long since passed away. We were never blessed with children." Ruby comments, "See, that's sad, you must miss her. Isn't it hard to watch all your friends and loved ones die? How do you not have someone to, you know, share your bed with?" 

He replies, "I have the fond memory of the many decades with my wife, that sustains me for the time being." Ruby smiles softly. "She must have been wonderful then." She pauses. "I hope I'm not getting too personal. I'm just curious, especially about someone who's lived so long." She is quiet again, nibbling on her cheese. "Where did you get that carpet?" He answers, "The carpet? I traded for it with a sultan in the community of Benha. That's in Egypt along the Nile River, around twenty-five miles north of Cairo. That was around eighty-five years ago, during the French leader Napoleon's occupation of Egypt." 

Ruby's eyes go wide with excitement. "You've been to Egypt! You're so lucky! I guess being alive so long you've had some adventures. Tell me about it, Egypt that is. I'd love to go there one day and have my own adventures. I thought to have gone with Jake but...," Her voice trails off and a sad look crosses her face. He replies, "Well when I was there I wouldn't exactly call it my being lucky or it being any fun, I feared for my life and almost lost it. The French Army was taking over then, imposing rules and strict discipline on the locals. Being a Caucasian many of the locals mistakenly thought I was French, and not being a soldier, wanted to take out their animosity on me. 

I retreated to the palace of the Sultan, who I had previously met. I traded a considerable number of possessions, everything I had at the time, in order to get the carpet which became my sole means of escape the county. That got me to West Africa and then across to Spain. It was another two months before I managed to scrape together enough money for ship's passage back to the United States." She replies, "That sounds scary. I hadn't thought about it being like that. You've really been through a lot and when we have more time I'd love to hear all your stories. You could write a very entertaining book I bet." 

Ruby pulls her feet up underneath her on the bed. "I have to get to the Western Union office today, it's really important. I'm hoping for some good news." Richard replies, "We're not going anywhere in public while the Pinkerton's are roaming the city with photographs of us thinking that we're Deadeye Douglas and Mae Clark. That was actually a pretty smart move on the part of James's opponent, as Douglas and Clark are still on the loose with over a million dollars from that recent bank robbery. If they catch us nobody would question their need to search our possessions looking for the money, giving them a chance to look for the documents that are their real target." 

"We can't wait forever," Ruby says sternly. "I have things to do here and then I have to get back home. I have to get to that office and I have to see George." Her voice changes to a pleading tone, "I have to do this, maybe you don't understand. I will do it Richard, even if I have to sneak around. What's left of the papers? I don't recall what we put where. And just how long do you think they'll be looking for us? I mean, it could be weeks, no? We can't hide out here in the office forever." Ruby sighs. "I'm sorry, I'm just edgy. I have a lot on my mind." 

He replies, "I split the papers up evenly between our three sets of luggage, so Jane now has two-thirds of them, the other third being here within your luggage." She replies, "Well, that's good, no matter what they can't get all of it." Ruby takes a sip of the cider and scrunches up her nose. "Blegh! I can't drink this!" She climbs off the bed and goes to the liquor cabinet, retrieving something dark brown in color, pouring herself a drink. 

With her back to Richard she continues, "I have an idea. It's not without it's risks but it could work." She takes her full glass and sits back down on the bed. "We mail the papers, from here. We drop them in the mail... mail them home to Promise City. We sneak out and make sure we don't get found here." Ruby sighs. "Then we let them find us. They bring us in, they don't find the papers. And...," she pauses, then runs a hand through her hair, "We tell them who I am. My father is a powerful man, he'll stop this nonsense very quickly." 

Richard replies, "Your father is one of the people I'm trying to protect you from. Your idea does have merit, but I would send them to the Three Gods Meeting Hall in Tucson instead of Promise City." Ruby pauses and taps her lips. "That isn't a bad idea but...I know that your allegiance is to Red, if you can call it that, and I understand. But I do not know Red that well, and how he would feel about me if I was not with Jake any longer..." Her voice trails off and she takes another sip of her drink. "That makes me hesitant to send them there, unless you tell me differently." 

Richard replies, "We're not sending it to him, we'll mail it to me. He won't open things addressed to me, nor would any of the other partners at the Meeting Hall." Ruby nods. "Alright, I trust you. Let's mail them to you. Although I do have a spot in Promise City that they will be untouchable. I'm sure you have one too though." She laughs, "That one of my problems, I trust people too easily. Maybe that's why I'm always in trouble!" He answers, "There are far worse faults than being trusting. I also think that you are mistaken about Red, he may consider Jake to be his best friend but he wouldn't have extended a partnership in the Meeting Hall to you if he just considered you to be Jake's girlfriend, nor would he have thrown you the elaborate party a few weeks back." 

"True." Ruby nods her head and has a drink. "Perhaps that's just me being too untrusting. I like Red a lot, I just wasn't sure. But you're right, why would he make me a partner if he didn't like me." A smile comes to Ruby's lips although it's not hard to tell it's fake. "Maybe it won't even be an issue, perhaps there is a telegram waiting at the office for me right now!" Richard says, "Perhaps, but I wouldn't count on it. I didn't tell you before, but I dispatched a telegram to Mr. Cook a few days ago myself, asking him to send a reply to your Grandmother's house with the date and time we would be there until. We never received one." 

Ruby face's drops. "Oh." She takes another sip of her bourbon, this one larger than before. "I suppose he was bound to break my heart someday. I would say this is the day, but I guess I've really known it for a while now. If I didn't I would not have spent the night with dear Officer Birch." She swirls the thick liquor in it's glass. Her head down she raises her glass, "To broken hearts," and drinks the entire glass. "I guess we don't have to go to the telegram office now. He says, "We probably still should, there could be any number of reasons why a reply wasn't sent, you shouldn't assume the worst." He drinks his cider and says, "You're right, this isn't very good. Would there be any bottles of brandy or cognac over there?" 

"I believe so." Ruby smiles as she hops off the bed again. "Just so you know," she says, glancing at him sideways as she stands at the liquor cabinet pouring the drinks his and a new one for herself. "I'm not exactly assuming the worst for no reason. Unless Jake is dead, he promised me he would always come for me. As hard as it was to get a promise out of him, he did. He said he would always follow. Back on my birthday I was expecting him to show up in Tucson. And from New York, I wrote him two beautiful love letters, not so much so he would read what was said, although partly, but so that he would have the address to where we were. And no, not a word in return. And believe me, Jake isn't dead, he's too cunning for that." 

Ruby walks over to Richard. "So that," she hands him his cognac, "The fact he did not come, makes him a liar." She squeezes next to Richard, sitting closer than she should to him, on the couch. "But I'm a liar too, I lied to myself that he would be different, I convinced myself because I wanted it so badly. I lied about a lot of things. We both knew we were liars and thieves going into it, we knew what we were both are, so why should it have been any different?" Richard replies, "Don't be too hard on yourself, life out west is not easy for anybody and many relationships are of a short duration. I did assume something of that sort had transpired when he didn't cable back, plus as you say, your time spent with Mr. Birch. I won't tell anybody about that, as far as I am concerned what happens in Rochester stays in Rochester." 

Ruby looks into Richard's eyes and gives him a genuine smile. "You're very sweet, loyal and kind. I'm lucky to have you as a friend. Of course, I wouldn't know half of what I know about you if we hadn't come on this trip, so I guess it's a good thing!" Ruby sips her drink again. "I'm not sure who I'll tell, about Roger, we'll just have to see. Jake isn't exactly the confrontation type if he doesn't have to be, so he might have even left Promise City already. Although I'm sure his plan would be to win the tournament and then leave. He wouldn't break up with me to my face, he would be too pained to watch me be hurt like that. Besides, he knows I could easily convince him otherwise if I wanted to." 

"But who wants to live a lie? I'll tell you, not me anymore. I have to be as honest as I can with people from now on. So ask me anything!" she exclaims, her smile growing wider, "While I still feel honest," she laughs. Richard notices something outside and heads over to the window, moving back so that only a minimum of his head is potentially visible from the outside. "What is it?" Ruby whispers.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-four, “Earps Again”, Saturday, June 17th, 6:30 A.M.*

In the morning Kate and Janet got up early and went out to the ranch for her lesson. Instead of trying to saddle and get on the stallion Kate fetched the little buggy instead and drove. They arrive out at the Ranch on the peaceful Saturday morning. Sonoma and Flint both greet them upon their arrival. Flint calls Kate aside and says, "I heard that they caught Earp, that's a crying shame, he was only trying to bring about justice."

Kate replies, “I'm not sure how I feel about it myself. He was dangerous, Flint. He's teetering on the edge of insanity and it might not have been long before innocents started getting hurt just for being in his way. He had a magical thing that made him invulnerable, he would have just kept going and going. We were taking down the last of the vampires in town when he took advantage of the chaos and went after his enemies. Either he or Palmer used something near the dynamite shed that blew it. That's how he got caught."

Flint states, "Well it's a crying shame is what it is. He didn't do anything different than we did when we went after Pete's killers." Kate answers, "Not so different than quite a few things I've done since then. There are things the law is just not prepared to handle. I can't imagine what this place would be like if there weren't people defending it on their own. It was his instability that got him caught." The dwarf replies, "Yeah, I guess, but I'd say that is a crying shame."

While Flint and Kate are conversing Sonoma is assisting Janet Fly with her tack and saddle. "Are you trying to suggest something, Flint?" Kate asked, looking over her shoulder at the others. Flint replies, "Nah, it would be too risky to try to bust the guy out. I didn't mind helping him here with the horses but I won't be going out of my way to help him. I'm just saying it is too damned bad he got himself caught." Kate nodded. "We have far too much to lose now to think about that kind of thing. Some of those Cartwright men are back in town in case you were interested."

She went over to the other women and hugged Sonoma. "I can't wait until all this business in town is finished and I can spend more time here with you. I'm afraid I won't be able to help much today, my arm was hurt last night." She filled Sonoma and Flint in on what had happened at the play and added, "If either of you wants to get into town to see it I'm sure we have enough help now to take care of the place. Mr. Morand was very thorough about that."

Sonoma asks a few more questions about the play, glad to hear that her father is participating as part of the orchestra. When Kate mentions that Dorita plans to attend the Sunday matinee Sonoma decides that she will attend that performance. Flint helps Kate get her horse saddled and she then sets off with Janet Fly for the riding lesson.

Since Kate was on her own horse instead of holding a guideline for Janet's, she didn't have Janet do much new, just continue practicing what they had already gone over without the safety of someone else guiding. The two women roamed over the ranch practicing the commands Janet already knew and just letting her get more comfortable in the saddle and in her ability to command the horse. Near the end they went a bit faster letting the horses work out some of their energy in the early morning ride. They were out about an hour when they rode back to the main buildings.

Upon their return Kate notes that Flint has returned to his mining machine up on the hill. Sonoma assists the two women with unsaddling the horses and gettng out the grooming tools. Janet says, "I know we haven't been doing this for very long but I will miss it when I go out to join Roger in California." Kate replies, "There will be liveries in California, although there won't be an open space like this to ride in. I'm certain there are some lovely parks there though, and the society people must be riding somewhere."

Kate was quiet for a moment. "There is something about riding that makes you feel serene, independent, and strong. I always feel I can face anything when I'm riding." Janet Fly says, "I understand completely. Before I leave I will speak to the sewing circle about it and maybe get you a few more customers for riding lessons. I doubt that Peg Watkins or Helen Cook would even consider it, but some of the others who have now warmed to you such as Beth Eaton and Clarisse Townsend might wish to give it a try."

"I'd appreciate that. Until we sell the first of the livestock and get a crop in things are pretty expensive here. It's still a strange thing; even some of the women in the sewing circle not absolutely hating me." She laughed. "Even if it took a goddess to do it." Janet replies, "'They're not a bad bunch, you just got off on the wrong foot. I met your mother when she visited the town, she's not all that different in temperament and personality than those in the sewing circle."

"I never believed them to be a bad bunch; I figured they didn't know what to do with someone like me," Kate said lightly, shaking her head. "Maman has always been just a bit uncomfortable with how much I took Papa's lessons to heart. She still does things so society knows she's doing right. Papa and I just do right without worry about others. I suppose Maman's kept him from getting in too much trouble." Janet answers, "It sounds like they provide a good balance for each other. That's what I thought that Roger and I had, with me helping keep his more impulsive ideas in check, until I learned about this other life he had been living behind my back."

"You're absolutely right to be upset that he was lying to you. When you're together again, you might consider letting his impulsive side pull you along now and then. Not to do anything you'd be uncomfortable with of course, but if he feels he can indulge a bit with you I doubt you'll find him playing piano in a saloon again. Not that he would since he knows how much that upset you. So if he ever comes home one day and suggests getting on a train, going to San Fransisco and seeing a show then going to a ballroom for dancing, say yes," Kate smiled. "Tom and I used to go down to New York on a whim now and then. I needed his sense of fun and adventure."

Janet replies, "Yes, I will have to learn how to trust him again. But I am willing to try." Kate says, "Trust yourself too. Your instincts won't lead you astray." Janet says, "Thank you Katherine, and thank you for letting me stay with you this week. The short time apart has allowed me to regain a fresh perspective. But now that I've decided that my life is with Roger again there is no reason to delay. I'm planning now to leave on the stagecoach tomorrow morning provided that we make it back today before the bank closes so that I can empty mine and Roger's account."

Kate says, "Oh. It's been a pleasure to have you, I've enjoyed having an adult around again. I'm going to miss you," she said and embraced the other woman. "I'd hoped to spend more time with you. I need to be back early myself, so it should be no problem to get you to the bank." Flint and Sonoma see the pair off, Sonoma adding "Tell my mother and great grandfather that I will be back for a visit tomorrow." Kate nodded and she and Janet were off back to town.

She returned the little buggy to Drover's and they stabled and brushed down the horses. When Janet was ready to go to the bank she asked, "Would you like someone to walk with you to the bank and back to the house? You'll be carrying a lot of cash." "Yes, that would be a good idea," Janet replies. They arrive back in town at 9:45 A.M. on the Saturday morning.

"Why don't you finish up here and I'll go inside and talk to Dorita." Kate slipped through the stable door and into the Cantina's kitchen. "Dorita, Sonoma said to tell you she's coming into town to visit tomorrow. I think she's planning to go to the play tomorrow afternoon as well. Do you think you could lend me someone to walk Janet Fly and I over to the bank? We don't want to be walking alone with any real amounts of cash.” Dorita tells Grant Keebler to accompany them.

Kate and Grant walked over to the bank with Janet and waited near the door as she did her business. They walked back to the El Parador first, then back to Kate's house just so it wouldn't be quite certain where they'd left the money Janet had taken out. It was probably more than necessary but Kate didn't relish the idea of any late night visitors thinking there was money to be found in the house. Janet tells Kate that she will spend the next hour or so packing and then go visit the members of her sewing circle to say goodbye. Kate nodded. "I'm sure they'll be as sorry to see you leave as I am. I have to go out in a little while, so I may not be back until later."

She filled a basin and took it upstairs to her room, then warmed the water with a prestidigitation spell and washed up. A long soak would have to wait until later. After last night's finery she put on her prim blue down and left her hair loose, just pulling a ribbon through to hold it back from her face. Once she was ready she went downstairs to the kitchen to read and nibble until Edwin Booth arrived.

At 10:30 A.M. there is a knock on Kate's door. Kate looked at the little clock on the shelf, noting that it was only 10:30. She went to the window and looked between the curtains to see who was there before opening the door. Kate sees Virgil Earp standing on her doorstep. She resisted the urge to go fetch a gun. Instead she took a deep breath and opened the door. "Good morning, Marshall. What can I do for you?" she said flatly.

He states, "Good Morning Mrs. Kale, I'm sorry to disturb you this early in the morning. I'll get right to the point, I have spoken with my brother and he indicated that you are a very trustworthy individual. He has also indicated that you currently operate a ranch. If I should need to discreetly obtain a mount or two, with tack and saddles, would I be able to count on your for assistance?" Kate stepped outside and shut the door behind her. "I have a houseguest," she said, looking up to make sure Janet's window was closed. "Forgive my bluntness, but considering our past history what possible reason could I have to risk myself for you?"

Virgil states, "I haven't asked you to undertake anything of risk, I'm not planning anything without the approval of Judge Isby. I just don't want the people who want Wyatt dead to know about this, which is why I've asked for some discretion. As for why, well, my brother saved your brother's life during the Tombstone fire. Isn't that enough for you?"

Kate replies, "When all you tell me is that you want horses and quiet it sounds risky. You didn't mention Judge Isby. As for your brother, he also jailed my friends on obviously false charges in order to squeeze information out of me. Lucky for you he knows how to admit when he's wrong, tell the truth, and apologize. Where do you need the horses to be and when? My weekend is busy so I'd need to find time to get to the ranch and make the arrangements."

Virgil says, "Monday as soon as the trial gets over, assuming my brother is acquitted. I'm optimistic that will happen, but getting him out of this county alive is another matter. That's why I need the horses, and for Frank Leslie and his buddies to not know that I have them available." She asks, "And where did you want them? I usually stable my animals at the El Parador, but I don't want to bring trouble down on their heads."

Virgil replies, "I don't care where you put them just so they're available as soon as the trial is over. Let me know what they cost, you'll be well paid for your assistance." She states, "I'll take care of it. Something built for stamina without sacrificing too much speed. Where are you staying so I can get word to you?" Virgil replies, "I'm staying with Deputy Rodriguez in his room over by the Tolucca house. Thank you."

She asks, "How impossible would it be to get to see your brother before the trial? I had thought of it before, but they're keeping the jail so heavily guarded I thought they wouldn't let me." He replies, "Not very likely, they let me in because he's my brother. Other than me I think the only one they'll let in is his lawyer." "As I suspected. I'll choose some animals for you. Was there anything else?" Kate asked. He replies, "No, that's it for now. Thank you for your time." He walks away and Kate notes that his arm and hand are still crippled from the injury he sustained last December.

Kate went back inside but couldn't settle back down to her snack. Instead she went through and started pacing up and down the long schoolroom. It was hard to tell which was more worrisome, how aggravated that man could still make her, or the fact that she couldn't seem to forgive him. His injuries and the loss of his brothers should illicit her sympathies but the only feeling she had toward Virgil Earp was relief at seeing him walk away. She wiped away the few tears that stubbornly insisted on gathering in her eyes and tried to collect herself before Edwin Booth could arrive.

Out her window she sees Chumbley heading down East Street carrying a stack of newspapers. Kate got a nickel and went outside. "Mr. Chumbley, may I have one of those please?" He sells her the paper. The main headline reads "Watson Attempts Booth Assassination". Also on the front page is the headline "New Douglas Gang Escape from Colorado Prison". The final front page story, on the bottom right of the paper reads "Van Horne Tournament Begins Today".

"Can't anyone keep those people in prison?" Kate said, shaking her head. She thanked Mr. Chumbley, then went back inside and sat back down with her snack. Her calm was still disturbed but the newspaper might help her put Earp's visit in it's proper perspective.

The main story is a rather accurate account of the shooting at the play the previous night, crediting Watson with shooting Edwin Booth, Katherine Kale and Rolf Larson. It quotes Helen Barker admitting to having accidentally shot Earl Hogan. It says that Mr. Watson will go to trial on Monday morning, that Judge Isby anticipates a short amount of time after the names are drawn for the jury to gather the jurors during which time he can take care of Watson's trial.

The tournament story mentions that thirty gamblers registered to play and that there will be $ 50,000 in prize money split as $ 30,000 for first place, $ 15,000 for second place and $ 5,000 for third place. It says that Saturday the tournament will run from 12:00 noon until 2:30 A.M. with half-hour meal breaks at 4:30 PM and 9:30 PM. It will then resume at noon on Sunday.

The jail break article states that on Thursday evening there was a prison break at one of the three cell blocks in Canon City Colorado. Two guards were killed and six were wounded. Nine prisoners were killed attempting to escape and eleven more made it over the walls. Of those, five were recaptured on Friday. Of the six still at large three were members of the New Douglas Gang, namely Mongo Bailey, Pamela Yeats and Sally Fox.

Kate spent another moment being grateful that she would never be allowed to sit on Wyatt Earp's jury. The story about the escape of the New Douglas Gang members held her attention. Bailey and Fox she couldn't care less about, but her only real memory of Pamela Yeats was of a woman in tears over the death of her husband. She hoped the woman would take whatever money she had and fade away rather than keep running with the Douglas Gang.

Kate is interrupted by the sight of Ginnie bouncing down the stairs from the second floor. She is wearing her very best dress, polished her shoes, and her freshly washed hair is tied back with lace and ribbon. She hurries towards the doorway saying "Goodbye Ma'am Kate, I will see you later." Kate exclaims, "Wait, Ginnie! Where are you going? At least come over here for two seconds and say goodbye."

Ginnie hurries over and says, "I'm off to the Lucky Lady. They've asked myself, Colleen, Cathleen, Melvin, Nakomo and Burt Hoover all help out today with waiting on people during the Tournament. Mr. Van Horne asked us to all come early for instructions and to wear our better clothes, that we'll get higher tips if we look professional." "Ah. And I see you took him seriously, you look quite lovely."

Kate kissed her cheek and gave a loose hug so as not to muss her. "I guess they'll want me to wear something a little nicer than this dress then, I'll have to change after I run my errand. love you, honey. I'll see you in a little while. I'm very proud of you, you know." "Thanks Ma'am Kate, yes you should look nice too, but you always do anyway." Ginnie kisses her cheek and hurries out the door. Kate had to reach into her pocket for her handkerchief and wipe her eyes. Ginnie had been almost like a ghost lately, it was a relief to see her, even for a moment, looking happy and confident.

Ginnie bounds down the steps and westward towards Main Street, almost knocking Edwin Booth over in the process. He has his arm in a sling and is carrying a small suitcase in the other hand. He exclaims, "My, where is your little one off to in such a hurry?" Kate replies, "Mr. VanHorne has recurited Ginnie and a few other children to help out during the tournament. Ginnie has worked there since she moved here to live with me and she's excited about the potential for good tips,"

Kate laughed. "She lived on her own for a time and once you've been responsible for yourself it's hard to let someone else take care of you." Edwin replies, "I understand. Even though I was with my parents in the theater they were often busy with productions and my brothers and I often had to learn to fend for ourselves."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-five, “Bonnie’s Tale”, Saturday, June 17th, 10:45 A.M. * 

Chester wakes in his room at the Lucky Lady. It had been a long but uneventful night guarding Watson, until he was relieved by Eduardo. The play was long since over when he got out, so he shuffled back alone. In the morning, Chester rose and splashed water on his face. He dressed and made his way into the kitchen, where he put on a pot of coffee. Lighting a cigarette, he pours a cup from the pot and drinks. Things at the Lady are quiet until mid-to-late morning when Tim Finnegan, Jeff Mills and Thom begin to rearrange furniture for the poker tournament. 

Chester asks, "Expecting a big crowd for the tourney? Let me help out. Did anyone stay to watch the end of the play last night? How was it?" Jeff says, "We all stayed until the crowd cleared out.   They're doing the play again tonight at the Gay Lady and tomorrow afternoon at the Town Hall, so you should try to catch the last two acts at one of those performances." Chester says, "Thanks Jeff. I'll try. I want to make it up to Clarisse for leaving her last night. Especially with her seeing the shooting. I'll see you later. I'll be back later to keep watch over the tourney." He slaps Jeff on the back and leaves for the office. 

The men at the Lucky Lady rearrange the five biggest tables with one in the center of the room and the other four northeast, northwest, southeast and southwest of those.    They arrange seven chairs at each of the tables, for a dealer and six players.    They then arrange all of the smaller tables and the remaining chairs around the perimeter of the room, leaving plenty of room for folks to get to and from both the bar and the side door to the outhouse.    Once they are done Jeff tells Thom and Finnegan "Go get washed up and changed, Van Horne wants us to all look our best." 

Minerva sits up and grabs her head. She comes out into the living room and finds Nakomo dressed in his Sunday best. She says, “My don't you look dashing. Where are you off too?" 
Nakomo looks over his shoulder and is startled by Minerva's disheveled appearance and gray complexion. "Well you don't look so good, if you don't mind my saying so. where have you been?" he scolds and walks across the room to her. She replies, "I will be fine Nakomo. Just a bit to much celebrating is all. Now where are you off too?" He says, "I am working at the Lucky Lady today and If I don't hurry I will be late. Gotta go." He says and rushes out the door. 

Minerva takes her time getting dressed and makes her way to Dorita's in search of a strong cup of coffee and a newspaper. Dorita is quick to give the Priestess a hot mug of coffee. "Gracias Dorita. You are an angel. Would you have something for this headache as well?" She replies, "IF it is an alcohol-produced headache I can make up my hangover cure." She replies, "Si, I would really appreciate it. I would take my punishment for being so foolish but there is so much going on in town today. I feel I must be on my toes." 

Dorita disappears into the kitchen and comes back a few minutes later with a mug of steaming liquid that smells like a cross between tar and a dead animal.    After taking the first sip she concludes that the taste is comparable to the smell. Minerva finds a copy of today's Promise City Mirror as well. "Ugh," she grimaces and quickly follows it with an appreciative smile. Gracias Dorita. This is just what I need and exactly what I deserve."   

She bravely swallows down the foul liquid. "I am not sure that I am ready to read quite yet. Is there anything in the paper that I should be aware of?" Dorita says, "Main story about shooting at play last night.   Other stories about Lucky Lady poker game today, bank robbers escaping from prison, Law and Order Party changing some candidates, and some comment about Monday's trial of Marshal Earp." 

Minerva replies, "Bank robbers escaping from prison? Not around here I hope.” Dorita answers, "No Colorado, but they same ones who hurt Chet and Jake in January back when they both bank guards.   Hope they no come back here.” Minerva comments, “We seem to attract more than our share of trouble and with this poker tournament in town I'm sure that there will be more. What are people speculating about Senor Earps trial? Do you believe that he should hang for what he did?" 

The middle-aged Elvan woman replies, “Two editorials, different views.   Chumbley like Earps and argue for acquittal.   Letter from Sheriff Leslie want him hung.   I not know what to think, hope I don't have to be on Jury." Minerva states, "Nobody relishes the thought of serving on a jury. But if it keeps an innocent man from going to the gallows than it is worth the inconvenience do you not agree?" Dorita answers, "Si, life is a thing most precious." 

The Priestess says, "I think that I am feeling much better now. Perhaps I will have some breakfast and then see if they need a hand at the Lady. I have an ill feeling about this tournament that has nothing to do with my hang over. I would feel better if I were closer to Nakomo in case of trouble. He and Katherine's girl are serving drinks today." Minerva orders a hearty breakfast and then returns home to dress into fancier attire.  She slips on gloves,  picks up her parasol and carefully conceals her pistol into her skirt. She examines herself in the mirror. Places a large fancy hat upon her head and strolls over to the Lucky Lady with Luna perched upon her shoulder. 

Meanwhile, Jake had awakened the morning of the tournament with a throbbing head.  Though tempted to crawl back under the covers, he instead cleans up, dresses, and trudges to the El Parador for coffee.  Two large Jake Cook cork bottomed mugs of black coffee later, which is about one hour before the tournament is scheduled to begin, he is standing outside the McCoy residence rapping lightly on the door. 

Bonnie McCoy answers the door.   Once she sees who it is she looks both ways to make sure that nobody is watching, then ushers him quickly inside.  She says, "Have you decided to help us?" "Yes."  Jake pauses and takes stock of her and himself.  Is Minerva right?  Am I a nice guy?  Maybe, but I have my motives.   

He says, "I have done more than that.  If all that Adair has against you two is contained in the three loan documents and various property deeds that he once had in the bank safe box you named, then consider yourself free of his influence.  I expect to have them in my possession soon."  He watches her expression.  "However you have a choice to make.  Rest assured that I am no black mailer, and if you and Prosper mean no malice towards me then these papers will never see the light of day.  I ask nothing more of you. 

If, however, you would like these papers for yourselves, I have some conditions.  They are quite reasonable.  First, my associates and I incurred some small expense gathering these documents and should be reimbursed for it.  Second, which ever of you two knows the whole story must tell it to me.  There are documents that may be unrelated to you and I do not wish to inadvertently give away another’s secret.  Once I am convinced that I have been told the honest and complete story, I will give the documents to you, to do with as you see fit.  I will keep no copies.  I will not tell the stories to others to use against you."   

Jake gives her an easy smile.  "Lastly, after I have given over the documents I ask that you consider me a friend, and that if Evan Adair is planning on doing something that would harm me, my friends or my business you at least give me adequate warning to protect my interests or my life.  I ask you to take no other risks."  He gives one final smirk, "Of course if you know that snake is doing something immoral and want some help in having him caught in his own foul web, I would be most pleased to assist in that." 

Bonnie McCoy's facial expressions change from delight to concern and then hesitancy as he speaks.   She then says, "There are four documents that pertain to us, two are loan documents and two are deeds.    I'll tell you the story but only if you promise not to repeat it to anyone." 

After Jake agrees she states, "Prosper's father and brother are both prominent members of the Greek-Roman Church of California.   But his brother also has a gambling problem, and borrowed money from the Church treasury which he planned to pay back but lost instead.  It would have been a great scandal if it were discovered.    So Adair loaned us the money.  It was important to keep the McCoy name off the transaction, so my father was officially the person taking out the loan.   Adair made him put up the deed to my family's house and farm in Missouri as collateral. 

Around six months later the brother got in trouble again and a second loan was needed, this time the deed to the McCoy home in Oakland was used as collateral.    Prosper has been working almost as a slave for Adair to repay those loans." Jake states, "If I count correctly, the McCoy family borrowed ninety thousand dollars from Adair.  That would take several life times to repay on saloon help wages.  Do not take me wrong, but I do not understand where Adair is in the wrong here.  I mean he did loan the family all that money.  As much as I despise Evan Adair, it seems you ought to be angry at your husband's brother.  Is he Harvey?" 

She states, “No, Harvey is Prosper's father, the brother's name is Horace.   Mr. Cook, the loans have been fully repaid, plus another twenty thousand on top of those amounts.  But Adair has calculated astronomical interest costs that were not part of either loan agreement, that is what he is making Deacon work off.   We have no choice as he has threatened to expose the scandal to the church, which would ruin Harvey's reputation and cost him his job." 

Jake answers, "Well that is more like the Evan Adair I know.  Fine then.  So is Augustus Prentiss your father?  And is Bishop Charles McCoy another brother?" She replies, "Yes, Augustus is my father.  Charles was Harvey's father, Prosper's grandfather.   He died last year.   Harvey has now been promoted to the Treasurer's position." Jake nods sagely.  "Your story squares up with the documents.  I will be happy to turn those documents over shortly, and you two can go on with your lives."  He taps a finger on his lips a few times and says, "There is the matter of the expenses still....." 

She says, "I will have to talk to Prosper about that but if we can get those documents back I'm sure he will probably agree.  How much money are we talking about?" Jake puts on his best serious poker face and replies somberly, "Eight dollars." Her face changes to surprise, apparently expecting a much higher figure.  "Oh, I can get that for you right now," she states and hurries off into the kitchen.   She returns a moment later with a five-dollar paper bill and three dollar coins. 

Jake says, "Excellent.  I will repay my associates, it is a tradition of honor you see.  For our time and risk, we only ask your future considerations as I discussed previously.  Also, I expect that you and your husband will not reveal who provided you with the documents.  One of you ask for me at the Lucky Lady before noon if you please.  I will have the documents there and will hand them over to you as promised.  I trust this has been a rewarding day for you." 

He asks her to check to make certain he can leave without being noticed, for her safety of course.  Once it is clear Jake departs.  First he goes home to lock up the other documents in the safe.  Then he carefully rolls up the two deeds and the two loan papers and ties them with a string and puts it in his shirt.  Satisfied, he leaves for the Lucky Lady. 

Chester reaches the Marshal’s Office and is surprised to see a quartet of United States Army soldiers on guard duty outside of the town jail.   They see the badge that Chester is wearing and the corporal in charge asks for Chet's name before letting him advance to the door. Chester raises an eyebrow at this. "I'm Deputy Marshall Chester Martin, corporal." The soldier says, "You're on our list. Go on ahead deputy." Chester replies, "Thanks, soldier. Carry on." 

Once inside Chet sees that Marshall Berg and Neil Cassidy are both on duty.   Warren Watson is in one cell and Wyatt Earp is in the other. Chester hangs his hat on a hook. "Hey Mitch, Neil. When did Wyatt earn federal protection? Not that I'm sorry to see them here. Any help we can get is great. Any news on the search for Buckley's killer?" Berg says, "Sheriff Behan asked them to come here.   Some of their Regiment are in the play, so the others were happy to join them.  They've worked out a schedule so that four will be on duty here and another four on call at the Sheriff's Office while the others are off seeing the play or enjoying themselves elsewhere in town. 

As for us, Helen is playing in the tournament so she has the weekend off as long as she is still actively playing.   I want one of the other four of us here at all times, another inside the Lucky Lady, and a third out on Main Street between Fremont and Allen Streets since between the Lucky Lady's tournament, the play tonight at the Gay Lady, and all of the gambler's money in the First National Bank there could be trouble at any of those spots.     Eddie is off resting and will take over at 10:00 PM for one of us, pick your choice of assignments gentlemen." 

Chester states, "I'll take the play again tonight. By the way, I heard it was Helen who shot Earl Hogan. Didn't think she could miss like that." Berg says, "Yeah, she feels awful about that.  He moved at just the last second, otherwise we wouldn't be holding him for trial, he'd be at Dick Lester's instead." Chester says, "Yeah, it can be hard shooting in a crowd like that. That's why I didn't fire. My aim is nowhere near as good as hers. Hogan should heal up quick, so no harm done." 

"Only to her confidence," is Berg's reply.    Mitch says, "Okay, Neil will stay here, I'll head over to the Luckly Lady and you can watch Main Street Chet.   The gamblers should be arriving at the Lucky Lady for the tournament so you can eyeball them before they come in." Chester says, "Sure thing, boss. Let's all hope for a quiet day." Chester walks up Fremont Street to the telegraph office opposite from the Lucky Lady. 

Jake arrives at the Lucky Lady to see all of the staff present and attired in their finest of clothing.  Thom, Timothy Finnegan, Jeff Mills, Tony Lucky, Frank Lucky, Boston Harker and Jonathan Harker are lined up and receiving instruction from Cornelius Van Horne on security.  Thom and Finnegan wearing newly tailored suits correctly proportioned for their forms.   All seven have red 
armbands over booth upper arms with "Securitiy" embroidered upon then in gold script lettering. 

Jake sees six youngster, namely Ginnie, Nakomo, Burt Hoover, Melvin Caudell, Cathleen O'Hara and Colleen O'Hara also well attired and sitting at a table together.   They each have deep green armbands over both upper arms that read "Lucky Lady" in gold script lettering.    Michael George and Harry Rote are behind the bar, also with green armbands reading "Lucky Lady".   Stanley Barker is seated at the piano, but has opted not to wear the bands upon his arms having instead placed them around his tips cup. 

Jake, attired in his French silk white shirt and black linen pants, looks back and forth, "Very nice, very nice indeed.  Mr. Van Horne you have outdone yourself.  It must be due to the most excellent people you have recruited."   He hands Jeff Mills his Colt, gun belt and derringer.  "Take mighty good care of that," tapping the short barreled Colt revolver, "if you please.  I assume Mr. Van Horne already given you instructions regarding whom to give it to for safe keeping.”  Van Horne picks it up and says, "I'm going upstairs now to speak to the dealers, I will take care of it." 

What about the knife," Jake says pointing to his boot with the hilt protruding, "must that be checked as well?" Jeff says, "Yep, I'm afraid so.   Don't worry though, the seven security guards, both bartenders, all five dealers and the hostess will all be armed, as will Helen Barker.   If there's trouble there are enough weapons in the house." 

Jake sighs, unaccustomed to being unarmed, "If it must be....."  He hands the big man his dagger and sheath.  Jake then goes about getting his mind prepared for the game.  As he does so he is watching the other players, learning every little bit about them for the upcoming tournament.  Every personal trait he learns is an edge, and Jake is after every edge he can get.  Jake is here to win.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Two-hundred-six, “Mistaken Identity”, Saturday, June 17th, 11:15 A.M.

Ruby West stands and lightly walks over to Richard. Holding onto his back she tries to peer out the window without getting in front of him. He states, "The men appear to be leaving." They wait for another five minutes. Richard says, "Two men left inside a Concord Coach and another was driven off in the Stanhope Coach. The Landau Coach and it's driver still remain." "Good," she whispers. "We can get out of here!" She pauses then giggles, "Why am I whispering anyway?"

He states, "Hold on, somebody is still here. We don't want to get seen by whoever that is or the driver." She comments, "I wonder what they're doing here on Saturday anyway?" She doesn't wait at the window, instead she hurries back over to the bed and the pile of clothes she left on the floor. She rifles through it with her toe before she lifts her suitcase onto the bed and start rummaging through. "What am I going to wear today? Hmmm...,"

She throws clothes left and right. "Ahhh, this!" She pulls out a beautiful, rich deep red dress with a low but not too low square neckline. "I think it's perfect!" She also pulls out new undergarments. It only takes moments before Ruby is standing completely naked. "I know you don't mind," she says, not even paying attention to if Richard is stealing a glance. "You've already seen me naked anyway." He comments, "In my nearly three centuries I have seen a number of women naked, including our friend Jane during many late night dances."

Looking outside rather than at Ruby he says, "That driver is sitting down in the front of the coach eating a meal from a lunch bucket, so I don't get the impression he is planning to leave any time soon." “Are you saying I'm unremarkable Richard? Please don't insult my delicate sensibilities," she laughs, "I'm already having a rough day." He says, "It may get rougher, do you hear that humming sound? That's the electric elevator. We had better be quiet." "You're just avoiding telling me I'm absolutely gorgeous," she teases as she finishes pulling on her dress.

Ruby does do as Richard asks, and stays quiet as she throws all her clothes and belongings into her suitcase. She takes her glass in one hand and her hairbrush in the other sits at George's desk, looking through whatever he has on the desktop. She gazes overlong on the pictures of herself before looking back to the actual desk to see if he has a calendar or any other sort of papers, all the while listening in to see if someone is approaching. They hear the sound of the door to the executive secretary's area being unlocked.

Ruby's eyes widen and she whispers, "Oh crap!" as she looks to Richard. She points to the bed and the lever, motioning for him to close it up. "Too late," he whispers. He reaches into his shirt pocket and removes a two-shot Derringer pistol. Ruby widens her eyes even more and give Richard a "don't you dare" look. She sits quietly at the desk and just waits to see what happens.
She hears a key turn at the door to the inner office. However, that door hadn't been locked, so instead of unlocking the door the person on the other side actually relocks it, so it doesn't open when the person turns the knob expecting it to.

Richard extends his arm, aiming the gun towards the door. Ruby gulps and stands, glass in one hand, hairbrush in the other. She waits in anticipation at the door opening but readies herself to throw off Richard's aim if he actually fires. The key turns again, this time unlocking the door. The door opens and George Eastman is standing there, a newspaper tucked under his left arm and a metal lunch pail in his right arm. His eyes go wide at the sight of Ruby and then shift over towards Richard and the pointed gun. Eastman stands proud and exclaims in a loud but calm voice "Don't harm her Mr. Douglas, I'll pay whatever ransom you are seeking."

"George!" Ruby exclaims and before she knows it, she runs towards him, jumping into his arms for a hug. Richard lowers the weapon. Eastman returns Ruby's hug and then intentionally steps between her and Richard, shielding her with his own body. George says, "State your terms Douglas." Glancing over towards the rolled out bed he then adds, "I'm unarmed, your accomplice can come out from her hiding place." Ruby's opinion of George shot through the roof as he took a step between her and Richard and her eyes sparkled.

She takes his hand and says, "George, he is not Deadeye Douglas. And there is no one else here, it's just the two of us. They thought I was Clarke. We're here hiding out actually, on our way to see you. some bad people are after us. He's been trying to protect me." George opens the morning's newspaper and says, "No, they think you're somebody named either Yeats or Fox." The headline reads "New Douglas Gang in Rochester" It has a large photograph that appears to have been taken outside of Bella's Restaurant in Tarrytown of Ruby, Jane and Richard standing together. George says, "The article identifies all three of you. If this isn't Douglas then who is he?"

"Oh George," Ruby sighs, her hair still a nest on one side. "This isn't how I wanted us to meet again. I've been trying to get to you..." She takes his hand and pulls him into the office. "This might take a while." She sits on the couch and motions for his to sit next to her. "His name is Richard Broughton. He came to New York with me to protect me." "You see, I finally got to see my grandmother! She's living in Tarrytown George. She found me and I came here to meet her. That," she pauses and actually blushes, "And to see you."

He replies, "Oh Constance, I was so worried after I saw today's paper. I notified the police already as to who you are as did your parents. We assured them that that you are probably Douglas's unwilling hostage. This Richard Broughton, are you sure that he isn't Arthur Douglas in disguise? The Pinkerton Men seem rather sure of their facts." She exclaims, "I'm positive he's not Douglas. I've seen Deadeye, he robbed a bank while I was in it. And this isn't him. Like I said, he's a friend, here to protect me. My grandmother gave me some items to hold for her and apparently they are something really important, important enough for the people who want them to lie about who we are so they can get access to our belongings. George, I need your help."

Eastman replies, "Yes, it sounds like you do. Ruby, have you been following the newspapers about the Douglas Gang? They robbed over $ 1.6 million from a Colorado bank and killed several soldiers in the process. Douglas and Clarke disappeared. They caught four of the others, but three of them escaped from prison the night before last. There's a nationwide manhunt for this gang, with orders to shoot to kill. You're both at risk from anybody who sees today's newspaper." "Oh crap," Ruby swears. She turns her back to Richard and looks George in the eyes. "Will you help us? I've been insisting we can trust you George, and I hope you prove me right. What should we do?"

George says, "Well, for now why don't the three of us talk. Nobody knows you are here so we're safe for the moment. Once I know enough of specifically what brought you here I can call up the Chief of Police and try to straighten out this mess. Then we can contact the newspaper for them to update the errors in today's paper." Richard interjects, "Not so fast, calls to anyone will alert the Pinkerton's who are after us to get those documents that Ruby referenced." Ruby exclaims, "He's right George, about the phone call. We had a plan to get rid of the documents. Maybe we can stick with our original plan Richard, then leave here and go from there?" She turns back to him, "What do you think?"

She adds, "George, I am terribly sorry we broke into your office. I just didn't know where else we could go that might be safe. We'll pay for everything we used..." George replies, "You don't have to pay for anything, I am just glad that you are safe." Richard interjects, "This appeared to be the safest place for us to go. I had read in the newspapers that you spend a lot of time here so found it reasonable that you might come here on a weekend." "Richard, you didn't warn me he might show up here!" Ruby scolds.

Ruby smiles at George then suddenly remembers her hair is a total mess and she has no makeup on. "Oh, excuse me!" She hurries over to the corner and puts her back to the men. The brush still in hand she starts brushing her hair and smoothing it down. Without a mirror she does the best she can. When she's done she smiles again and sits back on the couch. "There, at least I did something. I had planned on having a bath and looking my best when I came to see you George. Unfortunately circumstances didn't permit it." George says, "There will be sufficient time for that later. Now, please tell me more about this trouble that you have found yourself in."

Ruby nods, and sits. She explains to George about her trip to meet her grandmother, and how her husband is a historian, how he came about the "papers" and why they are being chased for them.
"I don't know what exactly is in them, even James does not know. Something of great importance I imagine for these people to go through so much trouble. But he bought them rightfully and they belong to him now, fair and square."

"We came up with a plan to get the papers away from us. Jane is gone and she has most of the papers with her. But I still have some in my possession. We could stick with that plan, get rid of them today, and leave with you George, if you are willing to help. Otherwise, we can find our own way to leave, deal with this problem the best we can, and I can come and see you when it's done, like I planned. We never meant for you to get involved or put you in harms way. We only came here, well, because we had no where else to go. I hope you aren't mad." Ruby smiles at him, but it's a feeble smile and reveals that she hopes that leaving him isn't what she has to do.

George says, "Hmmm, those papers sound curious. We could indeed mail them from Rochester, but once your opponents know that you are affiliated with me they might try inspecting my outgoing mail. However, I know quite a few other business owners in town, so it could be shipped from one of those businesses." He gestures over towards his large mostly-empty desk and says, "If you want why don't we spread out those documents on the desk and we can look them over now. Maybe we can deduce something from them that you Grandfather missed."

She gives a glance to Richard, hoping he's okay with her revelations. Ruby retrieves the papers from her suitcase and does as George says, spreading them out over his desk. She starts looking over the papers to see if she can deduce anything. George joins Ruby at the desk and she is suddenly aware of his being so close to her. She watches him look at the papers out of the corner of her eye, her long hair spilling over one shoulder as she leans forward over the desk. He is close enough she can smell his cologne, feel his body heat and her heart starts racing against her will.
She gives a little cough to clear her throat and mind, "*Ahem*. Do you see anything odd?"

George replies "Nothing yet, what about you Richard?" Richard is also sorting through them and says, "I'm not sure, most of these appear to be receipts. There's a small journal of some sort here that I want to look at as well, it might provide a clue." Richard takes the journal and walks over to the bed, sitting on it as he reads and ignoring Ruby and George. Ruby stays close but stands upright, looking George in the eyes. With much sincerity and her voice soft she says, "I really am sorry you know, for a lot of things. I hope we aren't getting you in trouble or worse, in danger." "I will risk any danger for you," he replies softly.

Ruby smiles softly and she just stares into George's eyes, momentarily losing herself there. "It's nice to hear you say that." She realizes what a stupid thing that was to say and starts to stammer, "I mean, uh, not that I want you in danger or anything, uh, I just meant, uh, oh forget it!" She takes his hand in hers as she collects herself. "I just mean I have a lot to say to you but I'm not sure now is the time. I wasn't even sure you would want to see me after the way I treated you the last I saw you and then that terrible night or that you could even forgive me for any of it." George looks up and says, "Richard, would you trust me to give Ruby a tour of my factory?" Richard appears to be very interested in what he is reading but stops and looks up then says, "As long as you stay away from the telephones yes."

"Oh, I'd love to!" Ruby exclaims and takes George's hand. "Please take me on a tour George." George takes her on the tour of all six floors of the factory, using the elevator to get from floor to floor, starting at the bottom and working their way up. The bottom floor houses the reception room, accounting offices, and vast mailroom where the products are shipped from. The next three floor are the manufacturing facility for the photographic dry plates, with a different step of the process occurring on each floor and with freight elevators used to move the product along. Using common rather than technical terms George explains to Ruby how photography works and the use of the plates.

They then reach the fifth floor which he explains is "The future of photography". He says that is where his laboratory is located, and where he and the men he was just working with are in trying to revolutionize the entire industry. He takes her into a dark room lit only by a red light and shows her several wet pieces of paper soaking in metal pans of chemicals. She sees photographic images on the papers. He explains, "We are experimenting with using paper film to hold the images. This paper can then be rolled up in a cartridge and stored inside the camera. The cameras will be small enough and strong enough that they can be mailed back here to be developed. Do you realize what that will mean?"

Ruby smiles widely at the proud man standing before her, "It means your dreams have and will continue to come true George Eastman. I'm so happy for you!" Ruby squeezes his hand. "All this is just... amazing... what you've done here. I really am, happy for you. So now, you tell me exactly what it means for people to have film in cameras they can send in. I want to hear you say it." She waits expectantly for him to answer. He says, "It means that photograpahy will no longer be just the realm of professional photographers, it will become open to anybody! People will have their own camera! Photographic portraits will no longer be a thing for the upper classes, every family will be able to have portraits. And pictures will be taken to record family events, weddings, anniversaries, special times! This milestone will provide memories for the world!"

He then gives her an odd smile and says, "And one other benefit of this new technological revolution is that it will also make me a millionaire." Ruby laughs and says, "George, you were always destined for great things." She exaggeratedly spins around the dark room, her hair flying all around her. She stops short in front of him and still smiling says, "But Mr. Eastman, how will you spend your well earned millions?"

He answers, "First of all, I would share the earnings with the workers who will make it possible. I plan to introduce the concept of 'dividends upon wages', over and above the hourly rate of pay. That way the employees will share in the profits. That will also increase worker goodwill, morale and overall motivation which in turn will make us a more productive manufacturing company. I also feel it is a company's responsibility to establish a retirement pension for the workers. I will also support this community through philanthropy. I already sponsor the Mechanics Institute of Rochester, whose mission is to train the young people to the concepts of engineering and mechanics. Those people will be the future of tomorrow. I also admire the work of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and plan to establish scholarships there, with hopes of drawing promising graduates to work for me here.

I would like to do something for all of the people of the city as well, something along the lines of free dental clinics so that people's teeth can be properly cared for. Good teeth are the cornerstone of good nutrition and strong physical well being. And I would like to turn this city into a cultural center for music, establishing a school to promote it. That school could include that concert hall that we spoke of before, one to rival the concert halls of New York City." Ruby's smile slowly fades off her face as George speaks. She watches his enthusiasm for his ideas bubble through his words, his hand gestures showing his excitement, his eyes twinkling at his revolutionary ideas. He really believed he would make things better, not just for some but for everyone.

When he is done speaking Ruby is quiet. She walks over to the bins with the paper in it, gazing into them to see what pictures she finds there. With her head down her hair again covers her face so she pushes it behind her ears. She doesn't look at George as she speaks. "You have some really wonderful ideas George. I hope you don't ever let anyone keep you down or get in the way of making the rest of your dreams come true, any of them. You have the intelligence, kindness and the compassion to help so many people and the ability to do it. You're such a good man, you always were. Just don't let anyone tell you no and they'll all come true."

Silence fill the room again as she tries to focus on the photographs. Instead they go blurry as her eyes fill with tears she won't let come out. This was hurting her more than she expected. Partially because she hadn't anticipated seeing him until she was ready and partly because she hadn't expected to suddenly feel things she never thought she would feel. Of course, when she set this plan in motion she also expected her and Jake to be together forever and that she was only stopping by to drop off a ring; not remember how close her and this man had once been and that she had once cared for him as her best friend. In a soft voice she continues, "This is what I tried to explain to you back in Promise City George." She sighs. She just wasn't ready for this to come so soon. "You have so much potential, you can't and shouldn't waste it."

He walks over to her and states, "My plans are meaningless without somebody special to share them with. As I said back in Promise City, I want to spend my life with you, that hasn't changed. I want your voice to be the one singing out at the city's Ruby West Concert Hall. Don't you see Ruby, despite the valiant efforts of your business partner and my cousin to keep us apart we are drawn together once more. This is fate." Ruby sighs again. "Don't you see what I'm saying? Fate or not, I'm not good for you George. You have big things to accomplish. You don't know me. If you did, you would change your mind about me. I'm selfish and stubborn, both of those things work against everything you're trying to do."

She turns and finally faces him, showing him her teary eyes. "How do you not hate me after what happened in Promise City?" He replies, "After what happened? Ruby, what do you think happened? I got drunk and shot my mouth off, misspeaking so badly that people mistakenly thought that I had murdered you. How is that your fault? That was my fault, entirely!" Ruby scrunches her face, and violently shakes her head no. Squeezing her eyes shut causes the tears to fall down her cheeks as she cries, "That's not true... if I wasn't so mean to you, you wouldn't have gotten drunk and done all that. If I didn't say what I said..."

She wipes at her face but doesn't look George in the eyes. "I shouldn't have done that... I... I felt so bad, I tried to see you... Helen wouldn't let me... then you left and I tried to see you in Tombstone," she continues to sob, "Helen stopped me again, said you were already gone. I wanted to make sure you were okay, and say I was sorry. Jake didn't understand but I never told him..." She shakes her head again, hanging it in embarrassment. "I am, really sorry. I shouldn't have treated you like that, you deserve better."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seven, “The Paternity Test”, Saturday, June 17th, 11:00 A.M.*

Edwin Booth is chatting with Kate on her doorstep. He smiles and says, "Well, I have what we need right here in the case. Shall we go see your Mr. Booth?" "It's quite pleasant to hear you say 'My Mr. Booth.'" Kate smiled and took his arm. "Let us solve this mystery once and for all." They walk together to the Booth residence and knock. He comes to the door and lets them in. He says, "I came by after the play to see you Kate but your lights were all off and Doctor Eaton said you were all healed." Kate replies, "Doctor Eaton removed the bullet and stitched my arm up, it will heal. I went to bed early, the elixir he gave me against the pain made me feel very strange and sleepy when it wore off."

Conrad turns to Edwin and asks "How are you sir?" Edwin replies, "A little worse for the wear but otherwise alright." He turns to Kate and says, "And if I am to follow my Doctor's orders and not use the arm you will need to assist me with the artifact." He hands her the case. Kate says, "Of course. Perhaps you should explain what it is? And how to use it, of course." He hands her a key to unlock the case. Inside is paper packing materials and then an finely carved wooden chest made of a dark wood that is six-inches high by eight-inches long and wide. It too has a metal lock and he tells her which key to use on it. She lifts the lid and inside set in velvet is an ornate thick glass ball held within a thick frame made of gold with red jewels on it. A metal lid sits tightly atop the orb and four metal feet are at the base to sit it down.

He says, "That item was made in the 11th century for the Holy Roman Emperor, whose name by the way ,was of all things, Conrad II. It was used to confirm his paternity of his daughter Matilda before she was to marry King Henry I of France. It confirmed her identity but she actually died before the union took place. For many centuries thereafter the French monarchy used it whenever there was any question of royal paternity." He reaches into his suit jacket pocket with his good hand and gives Kate a metal flask. He tells her "Remove the lid on the orb and pour this inside. I will then recite an incantation. Conrad and I will then each make a small cut on our hands and let three drops of blood fall inside the sphere."

Kate carefully pulled the metal lid off, then pulled the flask open. She looked at both men, then slowly poured the liquid into the glass ball. "Whenever you're ready, gentlemen," Kate said softly. Conrad takes out a small leather-bound book from his other pocket and turns to a page. Kate sees that the yellowed pages are hand written in French script. He recites the words in French that translate as "Wondrous sphere of knowledge, grant us insight and wisdom." The liquid within the orb begins to swirl around in a counterclockwise direction.

Conrad takes a knife and makes a slight cut on his left pinkie finger, allowing three drops to drip into the liquid. Amazingly, upon the third drop hitting the water stops spinning, then reverses the spin into a clockwise direction. Edwin hands a second knife to Kate and holding out his hand says, "Will you do the honors?" She hesitated and took the knife in her hand. It was not so different from nursing, sometimes you had to cut instead of sew. She gently drew the knife across Edwin's pinky finger, just enough so a thin stream of blood appeared. A slight squeeze brought enough blood for three drops to fall into the swirling liquid.

Edwin has her close the lid. He then says in French "Show us the results of your wisdom great orb." The liquid begins to bubble then swirl around in random directions. It changes color from clear to blue to red to pink to blue again and starts to turn red. Edwin says, "According to the directions it will reach a final color in around two minutes from the incantation. If I am indeed your father the color will become a bright crimson red."

She looked up at Conrad and quietly took his hand. "It's a beautiful object, fitting for something used by royalty I suppose. Your French is excellent as well. I don't suppose you are of French descent?" Edwin replies, "Some, not much, but it is a language one needs to learn for theater work, just as one in the Opera needs to learn Italian." Kate feels the tension in Conrad's hand and the look of hope in his eyes. The color fades from red into more of a purple. It finally stops changing color, settling upon a shade of deep royal purple. Kate feels Conrad's hand go limp and sees his shoulders sag from disappointment.

She wrapped her other hand around his. "My dear, I'm so sorry. I know how much you wanted to know the rest of your family." Edwin says, "Not so fast, if we were unrelated the color would be a robin's egg blue. If you turn to the center pages of the book it will describe what the various other shades of blue, purple and red will indicate. You do read French don't you?" She replies, "Of course. Sometimes better than English." She released Conrad's hand and paged through the book until she found the listings of colors and what they meant.

She finds the pages and sees descriptions of six different shades of purple. For Royal Purple it reads "The two individuals each share one parent while the other parent is different, thus they are half-siblings." Kate looked from one man to the other with wide eyes. "Well gentlemen, you are indeed related. Mr. Edwin Booth, please let me introduce you to your half-brother." Edwin says, "Well that makes a lot of sense. My father Junius Brutus Booth was in San Francisco longer than I was and spent more time in the company of various ladies from the theater."

Conrad has a mixed expression on my face and says, "But...that means that my mother lied to me." Edwin says, "Not necessarily, as I said before, it is possible that I spent my final night in the city with her so she might have believed me to be the father while in reality you were sired by my own sire a short while prior to then." Kate interjects, "Don't assume the worst, my dear. Wait until you can talk to your mother and find out what she has to say. Until then, enjoy knowing exactly who you are. Perhaps you have lost the father you wished for, but you've also gained a brother. More than one, if I remember correctly."

Edwin says, "Yes, my brother...our brother, Junius Junior lives in Massachusetts. I'm sorry that you never had the opportunity to meet our Father. He died in New Orleans just a few months after leaving San Francisco....that would have even been before your were born." “New Orleans?" Kate wished she could be sure enough of this man to ask him about his knowledge of magic. She suspected most of the Booth family to have some kind of wizard talent but the risk of being wrong was to great to bring it up. She says, "If your brother is willing, the next time we travel to Boston we could go to meet him, dear."

Conrad says, "Well, I thank you brother for going to the effort of obtaining this device. This also explains how we look so similarly." Edwin says, "Think nothing of it, it is nice to have family. I am just glad I lived long enough for the test, it would have been most unfortunate if that man's aim last night were more accurate." Kate says, "Let us be thankful Watson needed liquid courage or it could have been much worse. Did you need to go get breakfast my dear, or were you almost ready to go. I'll need to go home and change my clothes before I head over to the Lady. They haven't told me if I'm needed, but I'd best dress the part just in case."

Despite Conrad being attired in a good suit he says, "I should get changed myself and head on over. If I am not there at noon my entry fee will be forfeited." He turns to Edwin and says, "Did you have any problem withdrawing?" The elder Booth says, "Not at all, a young reporter from the San Francisco Chronicle, from a wealthy family, was in town to cover the Earp trial and was more than happy to take the vacancy." "Well, if you gentlemen have no further need of me I should go change and head over to the Lady myself. Mr. Booth, I'm sure you'll forgive me for a bit of a breech of manners," she said with a smile.

Kate turned to Conrad, got up on her tiptoes and kissed him. "For luck. You're going to be wonderful." Conrad returns the kiss and says, "It has already been an excellent day regardless of how this tournament turns out." He sees her to the door. With a final squeeze of Conrad's hand, Kate hurried back home and put on the red dress she'd had made for the festival. It's elegance with in the fabric since the design was simple. The low, square neckline was lined with lace which no longer obscured her now more ample bosom. A pendant and a comb to hold up some of her hair finished her off and she hurried over to the Lucky Lady.

Meanwhile, Chester walks up Fremont Street to the telegraph office opposite from the Lucky Lady. He finds a post to lean on as he watches the poker players filter in. And file in they do, a steady steam of famous and infamous gunslingers and gamblers arrive, some in pairs, some alone and some with friends or hangers on. Chumbley has set up on the doorstep hawking copies of the Promise City Mirror to people as they arrive. Dozens of townspeople also show up and Buck Fly arrives with his photographic equipment. Chester adjusts his position as the press gets in his line of sight. He tries to match the Wanted posters in the office to anyone in the gathering crowd.

Inside, six people come down from upstairs, all of whom Jake recognize. Wearing royal blue arm bands reading "Lucky Lady Dealer" in gold script are Job Kane, Bradford Rhinehardt, Isaac Stevens and Marybeth Osborne. All are wearing tuxedos and bow ties except for Marybeth who has on a black gown and is also wearing Jake's gun held and Colt Peacemaker. Each also has a stack of six metal boxes. They are followed by Cornelius Van Horne whose arm bands are a deep purple reading "Lucky Lady Host". He too has a stack of six metal boxes. The last person is the house Faro dealer Darla Peacock with purple arm bands reading "Lucky Lady Hostess".

Kate arrives at the Lucky Lady as the gamblers are showing up. She sees Cornelius Van Horne with the "Lucky Lady Host" arm bands and Darla Peacock with "Lucky Lady Hostess" arm bands greeting people as they arrive once they have surrendered any firearms to the security men Tim Finnegan and Jeff Mills. Stanley Barker is playing the piano. Kate sees the youngsters attentively waiting on the gamblers and patrons, making frequent trips to and from the kitchen. Harry Rote and Michael George are busy serving drinks to those at the bar as well as taking drink orders brought to them by Nakomo and Ginnie.

Kate scanned the room, looking for Jake. He had to be here somewhere but she didn't see him yet. Instead she went over to the bar and said to Harry and Michael, "It doesn't seem I'm needed today, everything looks well in hand." Harry hands her a pair of green arm bands like those that he and the other employees are wearing with the gold "Lucky Lady" written on them and replies, "Stick around for the first hour until things settle. We'll probably also need you here to serve tonight once the children go home, I sincerely doubt their parents plan to let them work until the games break up at 2:30 A.M."

Kate replies, "I suspect you're right. I'm to play for the intermissions tonight for the play, but I can slip out after the second intermission and be back here for the late evening shift." He replies, "Well, I'm sure you'll do a better job than the intermission pianist last night. I'd suggest you leave your gun behind." Kate slipped the green armbands onto her sleeves. "Probably I shouldn't have worn red." Harry gestures to the security men with the red arm bands and says, "I doubt anybody will mistake you for security." "So do I," she laughed. "I only meant the green is rather garish against the dress. But no one will be looking at me for anything other than a drink anyway, so it's of little matter."

She nodded to the two men and then moved into the crowd to help with the orders, still keeping her eye out for any of her friends. She sees a number of familiar faces in the crowd. While the kitchen door is open she also sees Meghan O'Hara in the kitchen helping Maria. Kate caught Meghan's eye and waved as she went by, then got on about her work, greeting everyone pleasantly and gratefully noting that this was a bit higher-class crowd so she was unlikely to miss Maggie's bustle.

As Minerva approaches the saloon she notices Chester standing against a post and walks over. "Buena Dias, Deputy Martin. It is a fine day for a tournament. I assume all is well so far?" Chester tips his hat. "Hello there priestess. It is a good day at that. Everything's going well, except for the shooting last night. I'm just watching out for criminals and other varmints. How are you?" She replies, "I am fine Deputy. It was a pity what happened last night. I tried to get into the jail yesterday to give Senor Earp spiritual comfort but that despicable man Leslie would have none of it. Honestly, I do not understand why he is allowed to wear a badge. How is Senor Earp holding up? Could you arrange for me to speak with him? After all it is my job to do so. " He replies, "I'll see what I can do. The sheriff's aren't guarding the jail anymore. The Army is, so I'll ask the Marshall about that. He's OK, I guess for a man facing a possible date with the hangman."

Chester does a double-take when he sees the man whose face the vampire Mortimer Turner had been wearing enter. As the man was walking in during broad daylight however he is clearly a living and breathing human. Chester asks somebody who the man is and is told that it is former Governor Anson Safford, who served as the Territorial Governor for a six-year term in the 1870's.

Chester nudges Minerva. "Priestess, do you recognize that man? Our old friend Mortimer Turner? But he's living and apparently an ex-governor. I have to tell the Marshall and the others." Chester pauses, "Could you let Jake know? I can't be in two places at once." She replies, "Si, I will go find him. Por favor let me know when I am able to speak with Senor Earp." Minerva heads into the saloon to tell Jake of the Mortimer Turner look alike. Kate noticed Minerva enter the Lucky Lady and marveled at the hat the other woman was wearing. Kate had never really seen her wear one before and it quite changed her appearance.

She had realized something last night when no one had checked on her even when she was still at the Lucky Lady. That it was entirely her own fault. There was no way to know for certain when she had started keeping herself separate, but it seemed to be a well ingrained habit by now. One that would be hard to break. Perhaps because these were the people whom she was often in danger with, the ones most likely to be lost, that she kept them at arm's length. But that was a disservice to them all and she knew it. So when she saw Minerva come into the saloon she smiled a friendly smile and waved even as she tried to navigate the busy saloon.

Minerva smiles and gives Katherine a hearty wave, pleased that she is being friendly. Life must be going well for her, she looks quite happy She makes her way over to Kate. "Hola, You look quite busy. Do you know were Jake is? Chester wants me to deliver a message to him. Oh, you should be aware too. That man over there," she points to the former Governor. That is the face that Turner was wearing. I don't think it means anything other than that Turner borrowed his face but, you can not be to careful. You take care of yourself these next few days. I am sure that once the tournament is in full swing that tempers will be high. If you could find something for me to do I would appreciate it. I need a reason to be here. I am a bit uneasy about having the children here during this and I would not want Nakomo to think that I am keeping an eye on him."

Kate answers, "Mr. Messier showed us a picture of that gentleman in the mines and told us he was used as one of the disguises. I'd guess it's nothing to worry about. If you need to tell Nakomo something you could tell him that you want to keep an eye on that man, just in case. Or an eye in me in my delicate condition," she laughed. "Or even that you suspect violence might erupt here and want to be handy for healing. If you really want I'm sure we could arrange for you to help out somewhere. As for Jake, I haven't seen him but I have a glass of bourbon with his name on it when I do.

Minerva says, "I am sure that Jake will appreciate the thought and the bourbon. Now I am going to wander the room and see if I can guage the mood of the players. You keep yourself safe now." She says giving Katherine a quick hug. You'll probably see Jake before me. He'll scent that bourbon like a hound dog on the chase." she teases. When you do be sure and tell him about the ex Governor, would you?"

Kate continues, “I wanted to wish him luck before the tournament starts even though my loyalties are a bit divided. I'm a little worried about being here myself, but considering I got shot sitting at a play the tournament can't be any more dangerous." Kate laid her hand on Minerva's arm. "I'm not making light of your warning. If I've learned anything living here it's that danger can come from anywhere." Minerva adjusts her hat and raises her chin a bit, confident that she poses a striking figure, and strolls through the crowd making small talk. She and Luna Keep their eyes and ears open.


Chester waits until everyone has entered the Lucky Lady before finding Berg. Berg says, "Anything amiss, Deputy?" Chester whispers to Berg, "I saw a man who Mortimer Turner disguised himself as. Someone told me he was a recent governor, Anson Safford, I believe."

Berg says, "Yes, I saw Governor Safford enter. I'm not surprised he is here, rumor is he enjoys a good poker game when he can find one. He also wouldn't miss a main event in the Territory, being a strong supporter of Arizona. I will keep an eye on him but I doubt that anything is amiss. Most likely Turner just planned to use this event as an opportunity to replace him, just as Johnny Ringo did with Mark Twain back during the festival. That would have put Turner into some very powerful circles."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eight, “The Tournament Players“, Saturday, June 17th, 11:30 A.M. * 

Silver engraved nameplates are put on the table for all but three of the gamblers, those three being late additions who have the same type of silver nameplates but with the names hand-painted in black script. 

Cornelius Van Horne's table is the center one and at his table are Twitchy Brooklyn, Commodore James Duvall, Moria Stone Enion, Brady Hawkes, Victor Muratz and Jefferson Soapy Smith. 

At the northwest table is Isaac Stevens whose players are Helen Barker, Joe Cartwright, Torvald MacNaulty, Forrest Morand, Luke Short and Ben Thompson. 

To the northeast table is Marybeth Osborne whose players are Silver Jake Cook, Hamilton Fisk, Jim Franklin, William Randolph Hearst, Burton Lumley and Theodore Roosevelt. 

To the southeast table is Bradford Rhinehardt whose players are Evan Adair, Edward Julius Berwind, Conrad Booth, Poker Alice Ivers, Anson Peacely-Killen Safford and Ned Walters. 

To the southwest table is Job Kane whose players are Lottie The Poker Queen Dano, John Wesley Hardin, Bat Masterson, Brett Maverick, Wendall Spaulding and Willy Spinner. 

The dealers distribute the metal boxes. The gamblers remove the lids, which conveniently fit beneath the boxes and also have felt tips on the corners to keep the boxes from sliding on the tables. Each box is two inches high, ten inches long and eight inches deep. Each contains four rows each with a dozen poker chips, taking up around half of the space in the box as each row has indentations to hold up to twenty-five. 

All of the chips are metal and plated with different-colored metals. They appear to have been minted specially for the tournament, as the back of each coin has the Lucky Lady's emblem in the center with "Cornelius Van Horne Poker Tournament June 17 & 18, 1882" engraved outside of the emblem. On the front are numberical denominations. Within each case are ten copper coins numbered "10", sixteen bronze coins numbered "25", ten silver coins numbered "50", ten gold coins numbered "100" and 2 platnum coins numbered "500". The total value of each set of coins is therefore 3,000. 

The time is now fifteen minutes until noon. Van Horne says, "The dealers will begin dealing at twelve noon. We will then play until approximatley 2:30 A.M. There will be two half-hour scheduled breaks today at approximatley 4:30 P.M. and 10:00 P.M. Players may leave the table to take care of nature's calling during a hand while the game is in progress but must still put in the minumum ante for that hand. For this afternoon's games the minimum ante per hand is one copper poker chip." He then looks towards the reporters and Buck Fly and states, "Flash photography will only be allowed during breaks. 

Tables will be consolidated during each break. Players have been initially assigned so they are with whatever dealer they are least familiar with. Each time tables are considated all players will be reassigned to a different dealer whenever possible as well as different players as much as possible. 

Anybody caught cheating will be ejected from the game and turned over to the local authorities for trial. Spectators who are accomplices to cheating will also be arrested and prosecuted. Any player carrying firearms will also be ejected from the game and forfeit all winnings, the lone exception to that restriction being Deputy Marshall Helen Barker, as per town regulation." He gestures to Helen. 

"Note that with the exception of food and drink orders there is no actual currency changing hands or stored on the premises. The three winners will not receive their winnings until after the bank opens on Monday. Word of the dealers is final and each of them will answer specific questions regarding the game being dealt. Disputes with any security personnel, who are wearing the red armbands, or Lucky Lady staff who are wearing the green armbands may be appealed to the host or hostess but our decisions are then final. I would suggest that you use the remaining ten minutes to get whatever food or drink you like, to make a final trip to the outhouses, or to divest yourself of any items that might result in your ejection from the game." 

Jake looks confident, calm and perhaps even pleased. He remembers back to his youth, to the delivery boy work his father made him perform. He remembers standing in the home of the fat bald lawyer and his politician crony friends. He remembers watching them sitting around the table drinking their fine whiskey, smoking their expensive cigars, dressed in their tailored silk shirts and pushing their piles of silver and gold coins across the felt table. He remembers the cards being dealt. He remembers the thrill that went up his spine at the sights, sounds and smells. Young Jacob Alistair Cooke was mesmerized, Jake thinks to himself, and the dream took root. Now it is your turn Silver Jake Cook, to make the dream real. I have earned my chance. I have sharpened my skills until they shine. It is time. The tournament was like a drug, though his senses were keen and clear. The room called to him like blood in the water calls to a shark. He had anticipation, but no fear. He was ready and he would revel in every moment of it. 

Jake surveys the room again before stepping out on the porch to look for one of the McCoy's. He steps outside he spots the McCoys two doors down. Prosper McCoy makes eye contact with Jake, nods, then walks into Pierre's Gun Shop with his wife. "Oh, Hermes." Jake mutters and quickly crosses to Pierre’s. Jake strides in, glances around and approaches Prosper McCoy. He pulls the papers out of his shirt and hands them to him. "Check them over, I expect you will be pleased. I need to hurry back, I cannot miss the start of the tournament." Bonnie McCoy is busy keeping Pierre distracted, asking him a number of specific questions about various rifles. McCoy says to Jake, "Thanks. I'll look them over later, I trust you, what's the expression? The enemy of my enemy is my friend." 

Jake answers, "Heh. If not a friend, then at least darned useful. I can appreciate you being careful, he is a poisonous snake at best. Anything else before I run back?" McCoy replies, "Just for you to watch out, he has this plan to steal the Lady away from you during the tournament. Several people are in Adair's back pocket on this one, including the tournament organizer Van Horne and several of the people on security detail. Watch your back." "Thanks for the warning, I will." Jake hurries back to the tournament, eager to continue watching his competitors. . 

When Jake came back inside Kate hurried over with the glass of bourbon and offered it. "I wanted to talk to you last night, but I had to leave unexpectedly," she said lightly. "There are a couple things you should be aware of that might be better spoken of privately." Jake guides her to a back near the stairs. "Thank you kindly for the drink, just what I needed. Now, what is this about?" 

She says, "Just a few things I picked up over the last couple days, don't look so serious. Conrad and I were out to dinner last night and overheard Mrs. Enion talking with Mr. Maverick. Apparently she has a colorful past. She said she's just a married woman now and not running any scams, but you might want to keep an eye on her. I can't remember if I told you about Mrs. Higgins and Adair as well? Conrad refused the Long Branch's sponsorship because it was attached to an agreement to play in a way that would favor Adair, so you'll want to watch the others from the Long Branch as well. Other than that, Minerva wanted you to know that the man Mortimer Turner modeled his disguise on is playing in the tournament. It's probably just a point of interest now, though." 

Jake replies, "Yes, I have played cards with the governor before. I trust he is the real one this time, but you never know. Mrs. Enion knows Maverick? Heh, that IS interesting. I figured there was more to her than was obvious. Now that makes three that I have heard from about Adair and his group of cheaters. He also thinks he has Van Horne in his pocket too, but there he will have a surprise. I suspect you know by now that Mr. Van Horne is not what he seems. Continue to keep that to yourself." 

Jake takes a sip of bourbon. "Ah, very nice. Speaking of secrets, Tony Lucky has been feeding Adair information so be careful what you say around him. Frank Lucky is supposed to be Van Horne's man, and should be keeping an eye on Tony but who knows when it comes to blood relations. I have a favor to ask of you. Please privately tell Mr. Van Horne that the McCoy's are no longer in Adair's pocket. Adair's black mail evidence against them is no longer in his possession, but poor Mr. Adair has not learned that yet. Also tell Van Horne that Lloyds of London may show up here this weekend looking for Mr. Adair over past misdeeds." Jake inhales the aroma of the bourbon. "I do believe I will quite enjoy this tournament." 

"I can see that look in your eye, of course you're going to enjoy it," she laughed. "And I won't be surprised to see you a great deal richer by the end. Apparently Mr. Maverick is the one who arranged for Mrs. Enion's stay in a women's prison in San Francisco. She rather neatly used that to get the money to enter the tournament out of him. She said they wanted the winnings so her husband could focus on the work he enjoys, painting I believe? My memory is a bit fuzzy, but I know he is a sign painter." 

She smiled and added, "You do remember I was with you when Finnegan told us about Tony Lucky being Adair's man, don't you? I will keep my silence about Mr. Van Horne and pass on your message, although if you keep giving me too many things to be curious about one day I'll have to tie you down until I get some answers. Now I have the McCoy's to be curious about, too." 



A listing of the Tournament participants (and origins):  

1. Evan Adair – Promise City owner of the Palace Saloon and candidate for Town Council. (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie). 

2. Helen Barker – Promise City Deputy Marshall and owner of the town’s Photographic Studio (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie). 

3. Edward Julius Berwind – Pennsylvania Coal Tycoon (1848 - 1936). Known for construction of the Newport, R.I. mansion known as “The Elms”. 

4. Conrad Booth – Promise City gambler at the Long Branch Saloon and illegitimate brother of famed actor Edwin Booth. (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie). 

5. Twitchy Brooklyn – Gambler (fictitious character from the 1994 movie “Maverick”, played by actor Dan Hedeya). 

6. Joe Cartwright – Rancher (fictitious character from the 1963-1973 series “Bonanza”, played by actor Michael Landon). 

7. ‘Silver’ Jake Cook – Promise City gambler and co-owner of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon and co-owner of the Fisk Mountain Silver Mine. (fictitious Playing Character played by Baradtgnome). 

8. Lottie ‘The Poker Queen’ Deno – (1844 – 1934). Gambler who in 1882 resided in the nearby town of Deming, New Mexico Traveled with her husband Frank Thurmond. 

9. Commodore James Duvall – Gambler and owner of the Mississippi riverboat Lauren Belle (fictitious character from the 1994 movie “Maverick”, played by actor James Coburn). 

10. Moria Stone Enion – Promise city wife of house painter Patrick Enion and daughter of an English con artisit (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie). 

11. Hamilton Fisk – Gambler, Attorney, Mine Owner and Mayoral Candidate (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie). 

12. Jim Franklin – Gambler (fictitious character from the WotC game supplement “D20 Past” by James Wyatt & Gwendolyn F. M. Kestrel). 

13. John Wesley Hardin – Gunslinger (1853 – 1895). Considered the deadliest killer in the history of the Wild West. 

14. Brady Hawkes – Gambler (fictitious character from the 1980’s series of ‘The Gambler” TV movies played by singer Kenny Rogers). 

15. William Randolph Hearst (1863-1951) Newspaper publisher and politician. Was the basis for the movie “Citizen Kane”. 

16. ‘Poker’ Alice Ivers – Gambler (1851 – 1930). 

17. Burton Lumley - Promise City owner of the Gay Lady Dance Hall and Saloon and candidate for Town Council. (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie). 

18. Torvald MacNaulty – Dwarven prospector from Promise City and co-owner of the Fisk Mountain Mine (fictitious NPC from the ongoing Wild West campaign where this poker tournament is set). 

19. Bat Masterson – Lawman and Gambler (1853 - 1921). 

20. Brett Maverick – Gambler (fictitious character played by James Gardner in 1957-1962 television series “Maverick” and by Mel Gibson in the 1994 movie “Maverick”). 

21. Forrest Morand – Rancher (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie). 

22. Victor Muratz – Gambler (fictitious character from the WotC game supplement “D20 Past” by James Wyatt & Gwendolyn F. M. Kestrel). 

23. Theodore Roosevelt – New York Assemblyman (1858 - 1919) Best known for being the 26th President of the United States from 1901 to 1909. 

24. Anson Peacely-Killen Safford – Arizona Territorial Governor (1830 – 1891). Served as the Arizona Territorial Governor from 1869 to 1877. 

25. Luke Short – Gambler and gunslinger (1854 - 1893). 

26. Jefferson ‘Soapy’ Smith – Gambler (1860- 1898) Worked primarily out of Leadville, Colorado, the Silver Capital of the old west. 

27. Wendall Spaudling - Promise City gambler at the Long Branch Saloon (fictitious NPC from the ongoing Wild West campaign where this poker tournament is set). 

28. Willy Spinner – Gambler (fictitious character from the WotC game supplement “D20 Past” by James Wyatt & Gwendolyn F. M. Kestrel). 

29. Ben Thompson – Gunslinger, gambler and lawman (1851 - 1884). Often traveled with his hothead brother Billy. 

30. Ned Walters – Promise City prospector (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie).


----------



## orchid blossom

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> 4. Conrad Booth – Promise City gambler at the Long Branch Saloon and illegitimate son of famed actor Edwin Booth. (fictitious character from the TSR Boot Hill module “Ballots and Bullets” by David James Ritchie).




I believe, according to the last update, that this information needs to be updated.


----------



## baradtgnome

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> .... A listing of the Tournament participants (and origins):
> 
> 26. Jefferson ‘Soapy’ Smith – Gambler (1860- 1898) Worked primarily out of Leadville, Colorado, the Silver Capital of the old west.




As an interesting side note, I was in Skagway Alaska this summer and Soapy Smith is still the most loved/hated man in Skagway history.  Apparently he moved to Alaska following the gold rush like many others, especially since his welcome in Colorado was long worn out.  Finally having enough of his cons, vigilantes (more likely a disgruntled victim of said cons) shot and killed the infamous Mr. Smith.  He was so 'popular' that they refused to bury him in the official town cemetary, he is actually buried a few yards away.    

Soapy is quite a tourist draw.  I even had lunch in a small diner called Soapy Smiths way up in Fairbanks.  He may be dead, but it appears that unwary tourists still give up their money in his name.


----------



## Silver Moon

Great story Barad, I love the way that real history interconnected with our fiction.    The post has been updated Orchid.   On to the next chapter:


*Chapter Two-hundred-nine, “Conspiracy Theory“, Saturday, June 17th, 12:00 P.M.*

Ruby comments, "I am, really sorry. I shouldn't have treated you like that, you deserve better." He replies, "Ruby, I know that you are concerned. You left a note with the hotel clerk at the Grand Hotel in Tombstone." He then selectively quotes it from memory stating "Please try to see me George. I would very much like to know that you are alright after that dreadful night. I am asking that you meet me alone, so just the two of us can talk."

He moves closer and takes her hands in his. He looks down at her, into her eyes and says, "Ruby, I did not receive that note until three weeks after you wrote it. It was placed with other possessions shipped to me that I had left behind there. But it told me what I needed to know, that you were sorry for what had transpired and that you wanted to see me again." Ruby looks up at him, grips his hands in hers and smiles softly through her tears. "George, all I ever wanted is to know that someone truly cares about me. Not because of how I look, but who I am. So many men have said they love me and it wasn't true, said they cared but only wanted one thing. I need for you to know me for you to say you really care about me."

He replies, "Of course I care about you Ruby. I have for nearly six years, the trip to Promise City merely reinforced that fact. Ruby, you were being manipulated and controlled by your business partner, that was obvious, I would not hold that against you. You may recall that at the time all that I asked of him was to give you time alone to think things through, and he would not allow it. But he is not here now, it is just us, and we can spend as much time as you need for the two of us to become reacquainted with one another." She releases one of his hands and instead places it on George's face. "You are so sweet and no matter what happens I don't deserve you as a friend." She leaves her hand there over long, his face smooth except for his chin beard.

She drops her hand and continues. "You need to understand something about Jake. He wasn't just my business partner, he was my partner-partner. I did love him. I do love him and some part of me always will. I don't mean to say this to hurt you. But I had shut off my feelings for so long that I didn't care about anything, not even myself. Jake got me to change that, so we have to always be grateful to him, for helping me change that." She sighs, "Jake just can't love me like I need to be loved or give me what I need to have, this trip has proven it. He promised me he would always come for me and he didn't." She takes his other hand in hers again. "I would like to, no, I have to tell you the things you need to hear. But... I am scared. Scared of what you will think of me after I do."

He lifts his head up and kisses her on the forehead. "That can wait Ruby, you have been through a lot. We will have plenty of time to talk. But for now we should get back upstairs before your friend Richard starts to worry." Ruby nods her head up and down. "Oh, but I wish we didn't have to go back. All I wanted to do was see you and all everyone else wanted to do was keep me from you." She releases his hands but then throws herself into his arms and hugs him tightly. He was tall, a good amount taller than her which was rare, but she liked it. She fit just right. Feeling safe, she suddenly doesn't want to let him go.

“I know," she whispers, "We have to get back." He states, "We can wait a bit longer....this is nice." Ruby turns her nose to his neck. Breathing him in she says softly, "This isn't exactly how I pictured our first meeting George." She wraps her arms around his neck and stays in the hug, "It feels like nothing can harm us here. I meant what I said, I am lucky to have you as a friend." He hugs her tightly and replies, "I have been and always will be your friend."

George's words make a few more tears fall from Ruby's eyes. She squeezes him, then pulls her face back leaving them only inches apart, staring into each others eyes. Ruby's heart start to pound and she bites her lip as they share the air around them in one of those 'moments'. Her natural instinct is to kiss him, and she wants to as she looks over his face. It was like she was seeing how handsome he was for the first time. She puts both of her hands on his face for a moment then takes a few steps away from him. "We should go back," she says, not really convinced. If something was going to come of this, her and George, no matter how unlikely Ruby wanted it to be different, needed it to be different.

They head back to the elevator together and he pulls the lever for the top floor. He smiles and says, "Thank you for coming to Rochester, despite the risk is has put you in." Ruby leans back against the wall next to George and returns the smile, her heart light. "You're welcome George Eastman. I'd venture a guess that I'm going to get much more out of this than you. And I should be thanking you, putting you in danger that you weren't already in. I did say I was sorry for that and I mean it. Besides, I'm unfortunately used to being in danger as of late. As I said, I have much to tell you about and we'll have as much time as we need to go over it."

The elevator stops at the top floor. Ruby starts bouncing out, stops and kisses George's cheek before continuing to bounce out. "Perhaps a picnic? Yes, I think a picnic would be fun." Ruby reenters the office and goes directly into the back looking for Richard. She still has a sill smile on her face when she finds him. "You should take a tour of the factory, it's amazing!" Ruby chirps. "Did you find out anything interesting in that book Richard?" He looks up from the papers which he has now arranged into a series of five piles. Ruby also notes that four bookmarks are in the journal.

Richard replies, "Yes, I believe that I may have found something. Are either of you familiar with Byzantium Powder?" George replies, "No, but I am familiar with the word Byzantium, that was the an ancient city along the Mediterranean Sea. Roman Emperor Constantine renamed the city after himself, calling in Constantinople. The city is currently known as Istanbul." Richard replies, "Correct, and the powder that I refer to is made from a plant, a type of marsh fern, found only in the vicinity of that city. It is a rather rare commodity with some unique uses."

Ruby states, "I'd like travel to Istanbul one day but otherwise I have no idea. What kind of uses are we talking about?" Richard "The primary use is as an inhibiter of magic." "Hmmm...," She looks to George to gage his reaction to the 'magic' issue. "Why would that be so important to a political party?" Richard asks, "Ruby, what do you know about William Henry Harrison, the ninth President of the United States?" Ruby cheeks suddenly turn crimson. She didn't want to look stupid in front of George and for the first time she regrets not paying attention in school. She tries not to look at him when she answers, "Not much. Is there something I should know?"

Richard states, "Harrison was a war hero from the War of 1812, the General who won the Battle of Tippecanoe. The Whigs ran him as their Presidential candidate in 1840. He was the oldest man ever elected President and wished to present himself as a man still with youthful vigor. So he wore no coat of hat at his Presidential inauguration, where he gave a speech that lasted over two hours. It was a cold wet, raw day in early March of 1841 and he caught pneumonia. Doctors and Priests worked diligently for the next month to cure him, but despite all efforts including no small amount of clerical healing magic he died of the illness just thirty days after assuming the Presidency."

She says, "That's pretty sad for him. And silly. Why not just wear a coat!" Ruby thinks for a moment and taps her lips. "If you used some of that stuff...would it keep healing magic from working too?" Richard says, "That's where the clerk's journal comes in handy. It records something with the initials B.P., which I presume could mean the Byzantium Powder being given to a Doctor named Dorian Strathmoore on March 2nd, 1882. That was two days before the inauguration. Doctor Strathmoore was one of the physicians who cared for President Harrison during that month."

George comments, "So you suspect that the President did not die of natural causes but was instead murdered. Even some forty-one years later that revelation would still resonate, it is likely that many of the conspirators may still be alive." Richard says, "Even if they aren't, their children and grandchildren are and this would put quite a blemish on many family reputations." Ruby exclaims, "And that would also explain why they would be so intent on getting this stuff back. If we found out this much information in this third of the papers then who knows what's in the other stuff that Jane has."

Ruby pushes her hair behind her ears. "So what should we do? DO we still try to mail these papers away from us? George, so you know anyone here with affiliations to the Whig party? George says, "That party has long since ceased to be a political force, it's now promiarly Republicans, Democrats and Socialists." Richard says, "Yes, but this is all the more reason why we need to make sure that these documents are out of our possession before Geroge tries to clear our names." Ruby asks, "Why is that Richard? I'm not sure I understand all of what's going on. It's a bit embarrassing really."

Richard states, Because the Pinkerton's are desperate for these things that we have. Once they know exactly where we are they will probably continue to follow us until they have an opportunity to do so. Better we not have them in our possession when that happens. I also wouldn't put it past them to search this building once Eastman identifies himself as your friend, better they not be here at all, even in the mail room." She says, "Alright. How do we go about getting rid of them now?"

Ruby takes a few steps closer to George, standing close to him and looking him in the eye. "George, you said you know people you trust? Can we get out of here without someone spotting us? And where do we go? Are you sure you want to get involved in this danger? Once you do you can't go back." George says, "I know dozens of people who I can trust. And my getting out of here isn't an issue, I own the place and nobody is looking for me. Let's take those things down to the mailroom and get them all packed up for shipping and then I'll go find somebody else to handling the actual mailing."

Ruby nods. "Alright George." They pack up all the papers, leaving them bundled together. Ruby finishes packing up all the belongings that didn't make it into her suitcase the first time. When George isn't looking she stows the photograph of him from Costa Rica in her bag, but puts back the picture of herself on his desk. "Let's go boys," she smiles and leads the way to the elevator.

They make their way downstairs to the mailroom. To keep the Eastman name off the package he ignores the cartons and crates for outgoing mail with the company stamp on them, instead looking over boxes that the previous day's incoming mail came in. He finds one the right size that is stamped with the Wells Fargo Company logo on it. which they then pack and seal. He says, "I'll get a close friend to send this off using Wells Fargo and the carrier, once it gets mixed in with their other mail nobody would even suspect. Who should I address it to, probably not either of your names as the Pinkertons will soon know your true identities if they don't already."

She states, "True, they'll know Richard's name too. Richard, what name do you want to send this to Tucson in? Not Jane's either, they'll probably know her too." Ruby pauses. "You know, there is a chance the Pinkerton's are in on this too, so we have to be careful not to give away too much." "How about we send it to Father Grappini?" Richard suggests. "That sounds like a good plan," Ruby nods. "We'll do that." Ruby lets Richard give George the information.

George says that he will meet them back in his office in an hour or two. "Wait," Ruby grabs his arm before he leaves. In a concerned voice she says, "Where are you going? I don't want you to go somewhere without us. It's dangerous and something could happen to you." George replies, "I am in no danger, I have my driver who is also my bodyguard. I'm going to go visit a friend who owns another factory in town and ask him to mail this for me. Then I will go try to find the Police Commissioner and bring him back here to clear up this mess. Taking the two of you with me now would not be safe for any of us with the newspapers having misidentified the two of you as murderers and thieves."

Ruby lets out the breath she was holding in and nods. "Of course, you're right." She lets go of his arm and puts a small smile on her face. "I didn't know you have a bodyguard! I'm sure you'll be fine." Almost as if she was convincing herself instead of agreeing. She gives him a quick hug, "Take care George and be careful anyway, okay?"

Ruby releases him and watches him leave. She turns to Richard. "I told you we could trust him. Isn't he wonderful? He's a good man." Richard replies, "Well, I will say this about him, he is quite brave. When he thought I was Arthur 'Deadeye' Douglas he didn't hesitate to stand up to me trying to protect you. He's a smart enough man to have figured out that Deadeye would have needed him alive to get ransom, but I was holding a gun in my hand at the time. That man has no small amount of courage."

"Courage," Ruby smiles. "I like that, it's romantic." Her eyes twinkle like a school girls. "You know, he let his cousin boss him around back in Promise City a little bit. Okay, a lot. But he almost doesn't seem like the same man as back then. He isn't the same man it seems." She realizes she is acting silly, so she coughs and changes the subject. "Ahem, right, so what should we do for the next hour? Just kick back and relax? I'm going to worry no matter what we do waiting for him to return."


----------



## Steve Jung

baradtgnome said:
			
		

> As an interesting side note, I was in Skagway Alaska this summer and Soapy Smith is still the most loved/hated man in Skagway history.  Apparently he moved to Alaska following the gold rush like many others, especially since his welcome in Colorado was long worn out.  Finally having enough of his cons, vigilantes (more likely a disgruntled victim of said cons) shot and killed the infamous Mr. Smith.  He was so 'popular' that they refused to bury him in the official town cemetary, he is actually buried a few yards away.
> 
> Soapy is quite a tourist draw.  I even had lunch in a small diner called Soapy Smiths way up in Fairbanks.  He may be dead, but it appears that unwary tourists still give up their money in his name.



That's pretty interesting, barad. Thanks.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-ten, “The Tournament Begins“, Saturday, June 17th, 12:00 P.M. * 

As the clock ticks to the hour of Noon the hostess Darla Peacock calls for everybody to take their places at their respective tables. Jake comments to Katherine , "I would be happy to satisfy your curiosity another time, if you are sure you want to know. Sometimes not knowing is some protection, especially if you hang around with the likes of me." He raises his glass to her, "Thanks again." He takes his seat. Most of the gamblers have drinks from the Lucky Lady, but Adair once more has one of his working girls bring him in two glasses of ice water, although not before a very cautious Jonathan Harker requires a sample from each glass to be poured into other glasses to be checked. 

The audience settle into their places, arranging chairs or standing by the tables that they anticipate to have the most exciting games and/or specific participants who they wish to watch. The young waiters and waitresses are kept very busy bringing food and drink orders to those in attendance while Stanley Barker keeps up an ongoing rhythm of light piano tunes in the background that add ambiance to the games and helps muffle the voices from the other tables without being a noticeable distraction to the players. 

As the players took their seats Kate brought Conrad's accustomed glass of whiskey at which he would sip for the next several hours, then faded into the background, letting the children do the work and collect the tips unless they became overwhelmed. For her own place Kate sought out Edwin Booth in the crowd. She sees him chatting with the reporter Chumbley and overhears the elder Booth tell the halfling that Conrad is his youngest brother. Kate smiled to herself at hearing Edwin say so easily that Conrad was his brother. Although it wasn't what Conrad had been looking for in many ways being a brother rather than a son was a blessing. It was something that could be more easily brought into both their lives without turning them upside-down. 

She would deliver Jake's message once the players were absorbed in the game and there would be less attention on Mr. Van Horne. Unfortunately Van Horne, being one the dealers, never leaves the table during the initial two-and-a-quarter hours so she has no opportunity to do so. She chastised herself for not remembering that Mr. Van Horne would be a dealer today. For some reason she'd thought as host he wouldn't be sitting at any of the tables. Perhaps it was "Momma brain," as Ginnie called it. She would just have to pass the message on at her first opportunity. 

During the first two hours the tables run by Job Kane and Cornelius Van Horne tend to be the most volatile. At Kane’s table gambler Brett Maverick takes an early lead, winning most of the hands with Long Branch Saloon gambler Wendell Spaulding winning whichever hands Maverick does not. At a point mid-way to the first scheduled break John Hardin, Willy Spinner and Bat Masterson are all down several hundred dollars from where they began. Van Horne’s table is comparable, with professional gambler Brady Hawkes dominating the game largely at the expense of Twitchy Brooklyn, Victor Muratz and Jefferson Smith. 

At Bradford Rhinehardt’s table there is no clear early winner, gamblers Booth and Ivers each with a slight lead, although an early loser has materialized in former Governor Safford who fails to win any of the first dozen hands dealt. Isaac Steven’s table also has rather balanced play, with the notable exceptions of Luke Short who after a few hours is up several hundred most of which had belonged to Joe Cartwright. 

The table run by Steven’s sister Marybeth Osborne during the first two hours has experienced some of the most boring poker ever seen, with most participants apparently focused upon studying their opponents style of play and playing very cautiously themselves. Nearly every hand is either being played at the minimum ante or being raised by only a copper coin. By 2:15 P.M. each player is no more than $ 100 higher or lower than when they began. 

However, during that time college-boy Hearst has managed to give away so many ‘tells’ that the experienced gamblers at the table are now in a position to capitalize on that at their leisure. The other young man, Roosevelt, has thus far indicated a desire for aggressive play but managed to keep those temptations in check. 

Interestingly enough, that table has three Promise City gamblers at it, Jake Cook of the Lucky Lady, Burton Lumley of the Gay Lady and Hamilton Fisk who plays regularly at the Long Branch, but despite the saloons all being across streets from one another these three men have seldom if ever played together. Jake had gotten into one long game with Lumley last January, before either man knew who the other was, and the first two hours of this game are enough to remind Jake of exactly how he defeated Lumley that previous time. 

The time goes quickly for Jake, who is indeed enjoying every moment. The music, spectators and even the other tables fade away as he immerses himself in the game. He knows the real sounds of danger: the strained voice, an odd foot step, the click of hammer being pulled back, or the snick of a blade leaving its sheath. Short of any of these sounds, he is not to be distracted. Even the pretentious trappings with which Van Horne has adorned the saloon are of no consequence. 

In it for the long haul, he is busy absorbing the others tells and habits. He consciously create false habits for the others to observe, like arranging his cards in certain hands as if it helped him think about a difficult hand. Jake had many styles of play in his bag of tricks. He could grind, bluff, draw conservative or take bold risks. He was comfortable with them all, happy to use the one that worked in each game or hand for that matter. He was so engrossed in the game that often his bourbon grew lonely at his elbow. 

The aggressive play continues at Job Kane’s table with Maverick continuing to dominate although Lottie Dano has gotten into the act as well. By evening break time Maverick has increased his starting money by $1,700; Dano has by $900, Spinner and Spaulding are close to even; Masterson is down $800; and Hardin has less than half of what he started with. 

Van Horn’s table tells a similar story, with Commodore Duvall having won the final three hands before the break leaving him like Maverick at $1,700 ahead. Moria Stone Enion is up a few hundred. The other four participants are each down between $300 and $1,000. 

Forest Morand emerges as the luckiest player at Isaac Stevens table and by break time has dominated the game at the expense of his occasional Lucky Lady opponent Helen Barker. By the break he is up $ 800 while she now has only half of what she began with. Luke short is still up some and Joe Cartwright down some from the early hours of the game. 

Rhinehardt’s table had fallen into mediocre play, with all six participants falling into sharing hands and cutting back on larger bets. By break time Safford is still down $500 from his early losses while the remaining players are not far from where they began, with prospector Ned Walters having the largest increase. 

Marybeth Osborne’s table begins to show some minor activity as they near the first break with Silver Jake Cook finally putting into play his knowledge of Hearst and Lumbley’s weaknesses. By the time the break is called at 4:30 P.M. he is up around $800; Fisk, Franklin and Roosevelt are each up a few hundred, Lumley is down $600 and Hearst is down around $800. 

As much as he would like to share his thoughts with someone at break, Jake does not. No giving away anything. He finally sips at his neglected bourbon while waiting for some food and water. Lumley is just suffering because I am at the table, he thinks to himself. He is better than that. Hearst on the other hand is just easy pickings, even when he did have the cards he made a flat call. I do not want to give too much away this early, but it is a good idea to start building my stack. He remembers everything Red taught him about long haul gaming. After a small amount of food, and a goodly amount of water, Jake makes the obligatory trip to the outhouse and then back to be ready. He stays on his feet the whole time to prevent them from getting uncomfortable from all the sitting. 

When the table broke up for dinner, Kate hurried over to Mr. Van Horne and spoke quietly in his ear. "There is some logistics business I'd like to discuss with you somewhere quieter. Do you have a moment?" While he is talking the security men count and gather up the chips while the other four dealers all head upstairs. He replies "Yes, certainly, I have asked Maria to make sure that a meal was waiting for the dealers in a private room upstairs but we could have a chat for a few minutes in another of the upstairs rooms if you would like." 

"I'd appreciate it, it won't take but a moment." Kate led the way upstairs and into one of the other private rooms, letting Van Horne close the door behind them. She dropped her voice. "Jake just wanted me to pass on a message. The McCoy's are no longer under Evan Adair's thumb. That Adair does not yet know that the blackmail materials are no longer in his possession, and that Lloyd's of London may be by over the weekend to talk to said gentleman about past misdeeds. 
Damned if I know what any of it means, but there it is." 

Van Horne replies, "I thank you my dear, and would you please pass on to Mr. Cook that Mr. Adair also mistakenly believes that Frank Lucky, Isaac Steven and Marybeth Osbourne are also willing to do what he wishes. However, I believe that he does not expect us to begin helping him cheat to win until some time tomorrow, so as not to make it too obvious and feels he can get through the first day on his own skill set." 

She replies, "Yes, I can do that. Jake trusts you so I will, but I hope to someday understand all this," she said. "Enjoy your dinner. I'll speak to Jake and get back to work. My own dinner will have to wait until the games start again, I'm afraid." Mr. Van Horne politely held the door for her and Kate hurried back downstairs. She found Jake finally enjoying his bourbon. "Care to stretch your legs outside for a moment?" she asked. Jake nods and follows. Kate looked around to make sure no one was close enough to listen then delivered Mr. Van Horne's message, finishing by saying, "Adair believes he can get by today without help, so the big surprises for him shouldn't start until tomorrow." 

Jake answers, "Thank you. I trust he will enjoy his surprises." Jake looks around as well before whispering, "I assisted your teacher in lightening the load of a safe deposit box owned by that snake. We discovered he may have been part of a bank robbery including some killings in Britain that Lloyds paid out on. Someone made an anonymous call to the Lloyds office in San Francisco." Jake shrugs and smiles. "It may be quite a show, if those limey's are as good as their reputation." 

"My, you have been busy," Kate said, laughing. "This is liable to be your best weekend in a long time. How fortunate for us that some good Samaritan informed the authorities that such a man was in our midst. Can they get here so quickly?" Again, the characteristic Jake shrug. "If they were wise they could have prayed for the speed of Hermes," followed by a the characteristic Jake smirk. "Either that or if they have enough evidence they might telegraph the law here or in the territory asking to have him held. I will be patient and wait for this gift like ambrosia falling from the heavens. I have other pleasure to attend to." Indicating back inside he says, "After you, Katherine." 

Kate had proceeded Jake back inside, glad to see him in such a good mood, and equally glad that Evan Adair was likely to have a very bad weekend. All the worse because he expected to have a very good one. The games got started again and she was just thinking of slipping out for her own dinner when Job shouted. She found a spot where she could see, but not be easily seen by others in case of trouble. People make their way back inside. The games resume promptly at 5:00 P.M. and where a few gamblers have not made it back a copper coin is added to the ante from their chip stack. Those players are all back in short order. 

Fewer than ten minutes pass, with the first hand still not completed at the table Jake is at, when at another table Job Kane loudly calls out the word “Shenanigans”. Stanley Barkers stops playing the piano as the dealers at each table instruct all of their players to stop playing and to remain quiet. Jeff Mills, Timothy Finnegan and Boston Harker all make their way over towards Job’s table from opposite directions followed by Darla Peacock. The entire saloon quiets down, with no voices louder than a whisper. 

Hostess Peacock asks Job “What seems to be the problem?” Job replies, “Mr. Maverick has some concerns about changes in Mr. Hardin’s posture.” She turns towards Maverick waiting for a response. The charming gambler smiles and says “I was just commenting that upon returning from the break Attorney Hardin no longer appears to be able to sit as far back in his chair as he did before, almost as though there was an obstruction of some sort.” Marshall Berg has been standing inside the Lucky Lady near the door. He moves out the door and gestures to Deputy Martin to come in and join him. Jake remains seated and lets the others handle the trouble with Hardin. 

Both Finnegan and Mills move up to Hardin from each side while Harker remains across the table behind Maverick and moves his hand to his holstered gun. Miss. Peacock states, “Mr. Hardin, please extend both of your hands out to side and slowly stand.” He hesitates for a minute and Finnegan moves in closer. Hardin then does as instructed. Finnegan reaches over to pat the back of Hardin’s suit jacket and when he touches near the small of the back above the belt exclaims “Feels like a gun.” Boston Harker draws his revolver and points it in Hardin’s direction. Deputy Helen Barker also stands, her pearl-handled revolver now extended in that direction as well. Jeff Mills then grabs and pulls up the coat tails while Finnegan reaches over and extracts the concealed revolver. 

Hostess Peacock looks Hardin in the eye and states “I am very disappointed in you sir, your participation in this tournament has now ended. I also have serious concerns about just letting you walk away given your reputation for having a hot temper.” She turns towards Mitchell Berg and says, “Marshal, is there a charge you can hold him on?” Berg replies, “I believe so, I will take him into custody now and discuss charges with you and Mr. Van Horne during your next break.” Berg turns toward the gunslinger and states “Mr. Hardin, Please place both of your hands atop your head and accompany myself and Deputy Martin.” Once they are out the door Darla states “Everybody, resume what you were doing.” 

Stanley Barker immediately begins playing the piano, selecting a slightly more lively song than he had been playing before. Deputy Neil Cassidy returns to take the guard role outside with Chester now watching the tournament inside. Once Mr. Hardin had been escorted away, Kate stopped over at the bar and gave them her armbands. "I'm going to get some dinner myself, and I have to play tonight over at the Gay Lady for the play. I'll come back here as soon as it's over." Kate then went to the El Parador and had one of Dorita's good dinners. Afterward she changed into the midnight blue evening dress she'd worn when Mr. Gonzales had taken her to Los Angeles and went to the Gay Lady. 

Stanley Barker plays for another hour before having to leave to head over to the Gay Lady for the Romeo and Juliet play, at which time he turns the keyboard over to his student Harry Rote. Nate Caudell arrives wearing a pressed suit and is handed green Lucky Lady arm bands. He joins Michael George at the bar as the second bartender. The Saloon fills up around dinner time, due in part to people getting off work and wanting to see the tournament, and also because word has made it around town that excellent cook Hannah Milford is assisting Maria in the kitchen. 

Another “Shenanigans” call rings out at 7:15 PM, this time it is a spectator who is confronted by the security and Hostess Peacock. The man identifies himself as Alan Hart and says he was just traveling through Promise City. They accuse him of being ‘The Signalman’ to one of the gamblers, but they were unable to ascertain who he was signaling to. Even upon threats of prison he denies assisting anybody. The lawmen cart him off to jail and the games resume. 

With Hardin gone the play at Job Kane’s table becomes lively as both Ivers and Spinner had been intimidated by the gunman’s presence even with lawman Bat Masterson at the same table. The change however is not in Spinner’s favor as he looses hand-after-hand to the other players with Maverick, Spaulding and Dano winning most for the next two hours followed by two hours of Maverick alone winning nearly every hand. By the 9:30 break Maverick is $ 4,400 ahead of where he began while Spinner has lost 60% of his starting money and Spaulding is down by 40% with Dana and Masterson not much different than when they had begun. 

At Bradford Rhinehardt’s table Booth and Ivers have a few excellent hours at Ned Walters expense. Booth’s good fortune then changes when Evan Adair gets on a winning streak for the last ninety minutes, taking seven of eight hands, with Berwind winning the other. By the evening break Adair is up $ 2,200 with Berwind and Ivers each up a few hundred, Booth and Safford each down around $ 500 and Walters at half of what he started the game with. 

A winning streak was also present at Isaac Stevens table, Forest Morand winning the vast majority of the hands during the evening session with McNaulty and Thompson each winning enough to keep things interesting. Ever since Hardin’s arrest Helen Barker’s game was decidedly off, her having shifted from ‘gambler-mode’ to ‘deputy-mode’ and she never managed to shift back. Once her husband departs for the play her game deteriorates even further, making her the first player eliminated from the tournament when she goes broke at 8:30 P.M. Barker is far from alone though, with both Joe Cartwright and Luke Short also losing their last chips at that same table during the next hour. By the break Morand has the largest pile up chips in the room, up $ 5,300 from where he started. Thompson is $ 2,200 ahead and McNaulty is $ 1,500 ahead. 

Van Horne’s table begins the evening session with Hawks and Duvall dominating the game, Muratz and Enion holding their own and with Brooklyn and Smith on losing streaks. As the evening winds down towards the break Brooklyn washes out. The final hand at that table becomes a high-stake one which Jefferson Smith wins until it is discovered that he has cards up his sleeve. Van Horne calls out “Shenanigans” and Smith is turned over to Deputies Barker and Cassidy. The stack of coins go to the second highest hand, held by Brady Hawkes, who is now almost double what he began with Duvall not far behind and Muratz also well ahead while Moria Enion has lost around one-third of her starting chips. 

At the Osborne Table, the evening session began with Willie Hearst on a winning streak, prompting the bets to get higher although still well below the high-stakes betting going on elsewhere in the room. This proves disastrous towards the end for Hearst with him loosing several hands with Roosevelt having become less cautious doing the same. Fisk and Lumley are the primary recipients of those winnings, with Lumley and Fisk each up close to $ 1000 each, Franklin up a little, Cook down a little, and Hearst and Roosevelt each down around $ 1000 each.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eleven, “Evening Break“, Saturday, June 17th, 9:30 P.M. * 

Van Horne announces the half-hour break. He states “With six players now eliminated we will be consolidating the game to four tables.” He turns to Marybeth Osborne and thanks her for her services, saying she will not be needed for the remainder of the tournament. Jake notes that Adair gives Van Horne a puzzled and slightly angry stare upon hearing that announcement. Van Horne also announces “Copper chips will now be eliminated from play, each players’ current copper chips will converted to bronze chips rounded upward where needed. Minimum ante will become a bronze chip. The copper coins will be for sale at the bar as souvenirs of the tournament for a dime each with a maximum of five sold to a customer.” 

Van Horne heads upstairs with the other dealers where another meal has been set out for them while Darla Peacock supervises the security men with counting out and moving each player's chips to the new tables.   Of the five gambling tables the large center table is no longer being used for poker and it quickly fills up with spectators wanting the seats close to the action. The tournament's copper poker chips are all brought over to the bar where Ginnie pulls up a barstool behind the bar and starts selling them as collectables to interested patrons.   

During the break the photographers and newspapermen corner the more famous gamblers and gunslingers in the room for interviews and pictures.    Helen Barker decides she has had enough of poker for the day so heads over to the jail to relieve Marshall Berg on guard duty.   Jake's luck had not been very good during the last session.  Repeatedly with promising hands he failed to draw the necessary cards.  He does not appear worried however, for he knows luck is like the tides; hang on when it goes against you and make the most of it when it is going your way. 

Once the tables have been rearranged security man Jonathan Harker catches Jake's attention and pulls him aside.   Harker says, "That gambler Jim Franklin who you've been playing with....he has no reflection.   He's staying in a room here at the Lucky Lady, where he was last night having arrived after dark.  I've asked around to folks who have played with him before and have confirmed that he always rooms at the establishment where the poker games take place and also that he seems to only travel to and from communities hosting games during the night.   What do you want me to do?" 

"Strange," Jake strokes his chin beard, "you would expect him to be a better poker player, would you not?  Considering what he could do.  Is there also a reputation of folks turning up dead around places where he has played?  Are you aware of any other affliction which eliminates ones reflection?  Are you telling me for certain he is... you know... one of them?" 

Harker replies, "I don't know for a fact that he is one of those, but once the Romeo and Juliet play is over with next door we can have Tomlinson and O'Hara come over and check, they have other methods.    As for his poker playing, I've noticed that his game was going fairly well until the last two hours or so which coincidentally was when we caught that Hart guy giving signals and hauled him off to jail.   Hart came in from Denver, the same place that Franklin was last.   As for people turning up dead, Franklin usually plays in large wild cities, where bodies would not necessarily be noticed." 

Jake exclaims, "Blast, why is it that I cannot have simple problems in my saloon like drunkards and stray cattle."  Not expecting an answer he continues.  "I saw the priestess Senorita Florencia around.  I expect she has ways to tell as well.  Hermes, I feel naked without my gun and special rounds."   Jake looks about the room and says, "There, I see her.  I will see if she can determine his true nature." 

Chester takes his place by the door. He hooks his thumbs in his gun-belt and casually leans against the wall. When Harker goes to Jake, Chester looks over, but can't make out what they're saying. He shrugs his shoulders and figures that if it was something important, someone would let him know. Meanwhile, he'd watch over the tables. 

Jake approaches the priestess with a broad smile, "Senorita!  You look splendid in that outfit."  He takes a sniff of the air and continues, "And that perfume..." He leans in provocatively close to smell it and says in a quiet but serious tone, "Por favor Senorita, could I trouble you to determine if the gambler Jim Franklin is one like Mortimer Turner?"  Jake quickly withdraws.  "That perfume is like it was crafted just for you.  I was just telling Jonathon Harker that Promise City is not like any other place with its glamorous women and unbelievable opportunities.  It must be the gods, eh Senorita?  Perhaps you should speak with him on this topic also, he is quite a conversationalist and has some fascinating views on the topic." 

Minerva maintains her composure and laugh lightly at the compliment. She reaches up and touches her hat with one gloved hand and cocks it slightly to one side, batting her eyelashes. "Oh Senor Jake, you and that silver tongue of yours. "she leans in flirtatiously. "Where is this man?" she whispers. Jake changes his position so that he is facing away from Franklin, "Behind me.  He was at my table."  Jake tips his hat, "I am afraid I must go now, thank you so much for the enlightenment you will bring to my evening." 

Minerva seeks out Nakomo and explains to him what may be happening. She then moves to a place in the room where she will not be noticed and focuses her energies. She holds her holy symbol and prays for the gods to detect any evil that may be present in the saloon. The man radiates evil much along the same levels of intensity as the other vampires did.    While the spell is in effect Evan Adair walks by and she senses evil from his as well, although not nearly as strong as that of the potential vampire. 

She takes a step back when Adair walks by but quickly recovers. She catches Jake's eye and nods briefly before exiting the saloon with Nakomo. “We cannot make a scene in there, It is to crowded. People could get hurt. Go and find that O'Hara girl. I will go back inside and warn who I can. Then I will go home and get some supplies." She plants the smile back on her face, adjusts her hat and nonchalantly walks over to the Gay Lady. 

She searches out Katherine and waves her over. “We have a problem in here. It would be best if you got any innocent bystanders out of here without making a scene." Kate stepped outside the Gay Lady to speak with Minerva.   The Priestess fills her in on what has transpired. Kate states, "Minerva, don't panic.  The man is in a public place, watched on all sides.  He's staying in the Lady.  And if a player turns up dead the whole tournament is over if not tainted.  There's danger but not immediate.  If we clear out the place he's going to know something's wrong. The watchers will go home; by 2:30 it will be just the players, and after they're gone just the people staying there.  Sometimes patience is better." 

Minerva states, "Si, patience and a watchful eye. You be careful. I will be back." Kate says, "I'll head over to the Lady now and keep my eyes open and see you there." As Minerva hurried away Kate sighed and picked up her skirts.  Suddenly even the very short walk seemed dangerous.  The break was still going on when she arrived and looked around the room.  She hesitated, trying to decide where to go. 

Minerva finds Deputy Martin and Jeff Mills and warns them as well. "Be prepared. I am going home to get some things that may help. Chester do you still wear the holy symbol that I gave you? I will be back quickly." Chester touches his shirt and says, "Yeah, I do. Why? More of those 'creatures' here? Who is it?" His right hand drops down to his gun. Minerva replies, "I'll explain when I get back. Don't do anything hasty." 

Minerva casually makes her way to the door and then runs home as quickly as she is able. When she arrives she grabs the vampire bag from the corner of her room, grateful that Nakomo, in his efficiency did not store it's contents. She double checks to be sure that the stakes and holy water are in the bag and tucking the contents of the bag into her skirts, she loads her revolver with the special rounds that Jake gave her and hurries back to the saloon. 

Instead of going straight to Jake, Kate picked up her armbands again and went over to Conrad.  "I just thought you'd like to know that I'm back safe," Kate said as he sat finishing up the last of a quick meal.  "I hope I'm not distracting you." Conrad replies, "Not at all, I haven't been doing all that well tonight, maybe your presence will improve my luck." She sat down next to him and said, "You're used to playing at a different place, with people whose habits you know well.  You can't expect to do as well as you might any other night.  "You'll find your stride. By the way, I overheard your elder brother telling our Mr. Chumbley that you're his youngest.  I think he might just be a little bit proud of you." 

Conrad replies, "Well the feeling is mutual.   In some ways I am relieved to find out that I'm not his son.  Now he knows I'm not just out for his fortune since I now have no claim to it." Kate says, "I think there's a bigger relief for him.  He must have suspected you were closely related or he wouldn't have gone to all the trouble to find out for sure.  But if he'd discovered he was your father he might have felt a great deal of guilt, and the relationship between fathers and sons is a complex thing. As a brother on the other hand... you meet more as equals.  There is no shirked duty, no guilty feelings, no issues between you that need resolving." 

She looked around the room and noted that no one was paying attention to them.  "I should get to work, and I need to speak with Jake.  Since we have no lucky flowers today," she leaned forward and kissed him quickly, aware that this was not an appropriate place for it.  "Bonne chance, mon cher." "Thank you my dear," he replies.   Conrad finds his nameplate among the rearragned tables.   

Nakomo heads over to the gay lady to find the slayer. He does not want to interrupt the play and so goes to the back of the stage and attempts to make eye contact. Nakomo is left waiting for a while as Act V beings as Shannon's part, Lady Montague, has a major part in the third scene of that act.   Fortunately for him the part is her death scene, where she dies from grief over her son's exile, so will not be needed for the remainder of the play.   He decides to catch up with her as when she leaves the stage. 

The The dealers return to the tables and the players find their name plates and chips at their new tables, the games about to begin.  Unlike the previous break, nobody is late returning to the tables this time. Now that the break is ending there are some Lucky Lady personnel changes with Mollie Caudell arriving to pick up her son Melvin and Meghan O’Hara finishing up in the kitchen and heading home with daughters Colleen and Cathleen.  Burt Hoover remain on wait staff detail as his  guardian Stanley Barker is still over at the Gay Lady helping with the play.  Ginnie also remains on waiter detail with her guardian Katherine Kale back among those in the room. 

Cornelius Van Horne has for his new grouping of players Berwind, Fisk, Masterson, Morand, Safford and Spaulding.   Bradford Rhinehardt’s table is now comprised of Enion, Franklin, Hawks, Hearst, Spinner and Thompson.   Dealer Isaac Stevens has for his new players Adair, Dano, Ivers, Lumley, Maverick and Muratz.   Interestingly this group of six all did well in the earlier sessions so each begins this session with higher chip totals than at the start of the tournament.  This prompts most of the newspapermen to flock to this table, anticipating high-stakes play.   

Silver Jake Cook finds himself at the table of dealer Job Kane along with Conrad Booth, Commodore James Duvall, Torvald McNaulty, Theodore Roosevelt and Ned Walters.   This puts Jake at a particular advantage already knowing how his business partner Kane deals, playing regularly with Walters, playing occasionally with his Fisk Mountain Mine business partner McNaulty, having played many years ago with Duvall but still remembering how the skilled gambler would approach the game, having played the previous ten hours of the tournament with Roosevelt and finally Conrad Booth with Jake knowing some about how the man plays. 

Kate moved over to the bar where Ginnie was busy.  She took out her little mirror and  looked out at the tables, making sure she knew where people should reflect.  A smile at Ginnie and she began to fuss with the girl's hair a bit, handing her the mirror.  "There is a vampire in this room," Kate whispered, barely audible even to herself as she happened to bend close to Ginnie's ear.  "He's in the tournament so I don't expect trouble, but be careful." She leaned back.  "There, perfect."   

Lifting the mirror she primped her own hair, looking beyond her own face to the background for the chair that would appear empty. And sure enough, there is no reflection from the man named James Franklin. She tucked it away and told Ginnie quietly which man to watch out for.  They both stayed behind the bar until the first hand was over at every table.  If anyone had noticed her looking in a mirror she didn't want to make them think it had been used to cheat somehow. 

Across the street at the Gay Lady, Nakomo motions to Shannon to come into the wings. "Miss Minerva Sent me. She said t tell you that she believes that there is another one of those evil creatures at the Lady. " "What?  Right here at the Gay Lady! I didn't sense any." Shannon exclaims, perhaps a bit too loudly as she receives an icy stare from Josephine Marcus. He states, "No, at the poker tournament! Come on. Let's go. "he says taking her arm impatiently. "There are a lot of people there. Someone could get hurt." 

Shannon replies, "Okay, I'll go Nakomo.  You stay here until the play gets over and tell Mr. Tomlinson where I've gone.  We'll probably be needing his help too." "Fine, but I hope the play is almost over."  Nakomo takes a seat in the back. He had already seen the first half of the play. "miss Minerva said their was some lesson about the gods here, so I guess it won't hurt to watch the ending." He scrunches down in his seat and focuses on the play. 

The games begin at the various tables and are still in the first hand when Kate sees Shannon O'Hara enter the Lucky Lady. The girl has changed out of her Lady Montague dress into a dress more suitable for an evening in a saloon. She walks around the four gambling tables, looking from person to person. Kate approached Miss O'Hara. Using the same low tone they all used to keep from disturbing the games she asked, "Can I get you anything? If you're interested in the games, may I suggest that table?" she said, nodding toward the one where Franklin sat. "I believe the highest stakes are there." 

Shannon replies a little louder, "Nothing just yet Mrs. Kale, I will wait for Mr. Tomlinson. Perhaps a private room might be available on the second floor." She then gestures to the table with Franklin and in a softer voice says, "Above there preferably." "I think that can be arranged. There are some private dining rooms on the second floor. Why don't you follow me? I'm sorry I had to leave the play early tonight, I still haven't managed to see the end," Kate said casually as she led the young woman up the stairs and checked the room that should be above the table. 

Shannon surveys the room and states, "Yes, this will do. Go find me as many candles as you can." Shannon then enters the room and begins to quietly move the chairs and table out from the center of the room to along the far wall. Kate states, "Candles? Well, I suppose it will be nice for once to do something more subtly than running in with guns drawn." Kate scoured the other dining rooms and collected the candles in them, the also checked the storage and brought up as many as she could find there. "Let's try not to burn the saloon down," she said as she brought the last in. "What are the candles for?" 

Shannon replies, "Watcher Tomlinson knows a spell that will identify how many of the creatures there are as well as any other creatures who they may have control over." Kate says, "I've seen Mother Jimenez do this. I think it also showed people who have been influenced in the past, so you may see an alarming large number of people. I believe when Mother Jimenez did it there were somewhere aren't thirty. I myself had my mind subsumed once, although it's been tried more than once. I am tired of these creatures." Shannon says, "Watcher Tomlinson wiped the influence of those who had been influenced by the others, so they will no longer show up. All this will identify is any new vampires plus anybody they have direct influence over. When you are going up against foes it is usually helpful to know how many of them there are and where they are located." 

Kate states, "I couldn't agree more. This isn't something I'd have wished on you, Shannon, but I have to say I'm glad to have some help with all of this. I'm sure Mr. Tomlinson has told you that my friends and I have been dealing with these for the last for months. I won't be able to do it much longer. Is there anything I can do to help? I shouldn't be missing for too long." Shannon replies, "That's fine. Bring Mr. Tomlinson up when he arrives." "Alright," Kate said, taken aback by the short answer. She went quietly back down the stairs and to her work.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twelve, “Richard’s Idea“, Saturday, June 17th, 12:30 P.M. * 

Richard replies, "I would like to learn as much as I can about his business, but need to do so in a way that doesn't invade the man's privacy or trust in us. He gave you a tour, perhaps you can show me around and tell me what he told you, especially about future expansion plans." 

"Sure, I can do that. It's pretty amazing." Ruby leads him to the elevator. "Why do you need to know?" He replies, "I see a potential business opportunity." She answers, "Well, it sounds like a good business opportunity to me, Richard. George is very very excited about his plans and better yet, he believes in them." As Ruby shows Richard around she explains to him George's plan for the future as he outlined it for her. She finishes the tour in the same room George finished it for her. 

She says, "You have to admit, it would be interesting for all kinds of people to have access to cameras and film. Think of all that would change! And all that business stuff sounds legit, although I don't know much about sharing profits and all that. But it sounded good. Seems to me he has the drive and resources to make it work." Richard smiles and says, "Yes, what I thought was a good business opportunity may turn into a great one. Ruby, you know this Mr. Eastman far better than I do, but my first impression is that he is a rather smart businessman. If he were offered an opportunity to cut his production costs by...say ten-percent, do you think he would jump at that chance?" 

She says, "He's not a greedy man and I'm positive he would consider it. You're right about him being a smart business man, he built all this," She waves her arm around, "From nothing. Why, what would you offer? How can you cut the costs?" Richard replies "What would I offer? Significantly reduced cost of materials, integrated production facilities, reduced shipping costs, management services and an opportunity for a bi-coastal direct market presence." 

Ruby just blinks at him. "Sounds like you two have something to talk about then. I have no idea what you just said but it sounds very business-y and official. But Richard, I hope you won't keep George talking about business the entire time we're here. I'm planning on stealing him away for a while too." Richard "That sounds fine, a plan is starting to fall into place. Now why don't you tell me a little about this cousin of his who he takes orders from?" 

"Ugh!" Ruby rolls her eyes. "Helen Eastman Barker. She's a bit older than George and I. She recognized my name in the paper and called George. I think she got his hopes all up just so they could be crushed again. I mean, I was Jake and she knew it... she's never liked me. She told me to my face, she would never let us be together. She wanted to prove to George how horrible I am. I guess I did help her with that," Ruby says with flushed cheeks, embarrassed. Ruby tells the story of how George came to town and all the details in between, including the whole "murder" and how Helen wouldn't let Ruby track him down. "And that's Helen. She one of the deputies now back in Promise City. She a crack shot with her gun too, Jake's taken some lessons from her." 

She finishes with, "I wonder why George let her boss him around, he doesn't seem like he would do that here and now." Richard says, "Okay, it sounds like she is a take charge kind of person. And would it be safe to assume that George would trust her to look after his interests?" Ruby answers, "I suppose so, yes. She seems pretty responsible. Part of the reason she doesn't like me I guess. Why? What are you thinking?" He states, "What am I thinking? Ruby, what do you know about the process of photography? By that I mean the dry-plate photography like Mr. Eastman is specializing in. What I'm says is, do you know what the primary and single most expensive component is in the process?" She exclaims, "Isn't it obvious that I don't know much about business... stuff? I'm not that smart. I never paid attention in school either. For crying out loud, I'm just leaning how to read better!" Her embarrassment shows through, and she calms down a bit. "What is it, paper maybe?" 

He says, "No Ruby, the most expensive component in the process is silver. Silver dust, specifically silver nitrate, that is what sticks to the gelatin on the dry plate to capture the image of light and create the negative used to later make the print. Eastman is probably getting his silver from Colorado, from suppliers he has been using for years, and there are probably several middle-men in between, each of whom takes their own share of profit from the transactions. And with his plans for expansion he will be buying much larger quantities in the years to come. 

Southeastern Arizona is now emerging as the new silver capital of the world, replacing Colorado in total output. If Eastman had his own operations there he could purchase the silver directly from the stamping mills and complete the process himself. He could also produce enough dry plates there for his customers in California and other western states and territories instead of having to ship them all the way from here in Rochester." 

"Oh." Ruby pauses, taking it all in. "Well, that would mean George would have to come out West more often." She smiles at the thought. "Richard, you know a lot about this stuff. Are you wanting to get involved in George's business? Or more to the point, are you thinking of leaving the Three Gods?" I know George will be back any minute, I hope anyway, so if you don't want to talk about it now, I understand. But I'm curious." 

Richard replies, "No, I don't plan to leave the Three Gods, but I'm needed there primarily on weekend nights, not during weekdays, which is when the factory's primary operations would occur. The city of Tucson would be the ideal location for Eastman's new manufacturing operations. It is near the silver mines, it has considerable rail access, there is a large population of skilled workers and it has the necessary infrastructure such as electricity, water, telephone and telegraph services to support a plant for a long time to come. He doesn't know me, but he trusts you Ruby, you could act as a reference. And with oversight from a Board of Directors that includes his cousin who lives in the region I'm hoping that he might be agreeable. Yes, this idea is falling nicely into place." 

“Ugh! I don't want him to have Helen in his life more than he has to..." Ruby voice trails off. Why should she care about that this much? She continues calmly, "I will speak him if you'd like. I have many things to talk to him about, I can present it to him but I don't want him thinking that is why we came. But Richard, you have proven yourself to me and I will vouch for you." He replies, "Thank you. Let me figure out some more details. We may want to wait until tomorrow for me to suggest the idea to him. As for his cousin, she lives in Promise City, not Tucson, so I would only anticipate her involvement a few times a month for Board Meetings. But from what you've said I think her involvement will be what will get him to agree to the idea." 

Ruby laughs. "I could probably get him to agree myself. That boy is crazy over me even though I treated him so poorly. That's why I say he's a good man. And why I want to spend some time this trip making it up to him." She smiles widely, "Think he'll like that, me making it up to him? Now that Jane is on her way home, do we have to get back for anything? I've already missed the play and we're going to miss the tournament." 

Richard replies, "At this point I'm seeing all the more reason to stay here, it'll distract those folks following us and our staying away from Jane will help keep her safer. Plus the more time I get to spend with Eastman discussing this idea the better, for all of us!" "You're really into this idea, huh?" Ruby laughs. "I just hope he returns soon, I'm starting to worry. I guess I should be figuring out a way I can get in on all this successful business stuff too. I don't want you stealing all his time from me! I'll wait until he's back safe and then I'll do some scheming of my own. Got any tips for me?" she laughs again. Richard says, "Just continue to be yourself, that appears to be who he wishes to be with." 

The smile slowly falls off Ruby's face. "But he doesn't know me, who I am now anyway." She fingers some photographs on the table in front of her but then she smiles again. "I'm going to change that anyway, that's the new point of this trip!" She finds a chair and plops into it, trying not to show the small amount of nervousness she is beginning to feel. "I'm starving. Old cheese just doesn't cut it for breakfast anymore." Richard replies, "He should be back soon. I am certain he knows a place or two in this city that are good to dine at. But before we go to any of them we need to make sure that nobody tries to kill us on sight." 

"True. That would ruin our trip and plans," Ruby says seriously before laughing. "I wonder how the play went last night. I'm sad I missed it. And how the tournament will go today. Nothing goes too smoothly at the Lucky, something is bound to go wrong." Richard replies, "Don't be concerned about that, our business partners are resourceful people, they will handle whatever comes their way. Right now it is far more important that things go smoothly here for us. I would not have imagined that we have stumbled into a conspiracy at the highest level, even if it is forty years after-the-fact." 

Ruby says, "True. I wonder how this will all come out. Even after we clear our names what do you suppose we do with what we know? We'll have to do something, these people aren't going to stop at one little roadblock." Richard states, "They have no idea that we are actually even involved, just a notion that we might be. And they certainly have no way of knowing that we have deduced what the conspiracy is about." Ruby says, "They know we're involved, or we wouldn't have the Pinkerton's looking for us. Do you really think they think we're Douglas and Clarke?" 

Richard says, “Their detectives and hired guns probably do. What their bosses know is another matter. At any rate it would have given them an ample excuse to check our possessions with over a million dollars still missing." Ruby nods. "Well, I'm sure George will straighten all this out. Have you decided you can trust him now?" Richard says, "For the most part. I seldom trust anybody who I first meet completely, that has to be earned over time. Let me say this, he's given me no reason to distrust him." She says, "I understand. I'm not very trusting myself. But I've known George almost my whole life and believe me when I say he's a good man. More trustable than anyone else I know. Anyway, you'll find out for yourself." Ruby smiles as she retreats into her thoughts while she waits for George to return. 

They wait another fifteen minutes until the fancy carriage returns. They see that a uniformed policeman is with the driver. Three men exit the carriage, George, one man wearing a Police Commissioner's uniform, and a man in a suit. The three men head toward the factory door while the driver and policeman stay with the carriage. "Okay, they're coming. Let's cross our fingers this goes well." Ruby fluffs her hair and stands, waiting for George to find them. The next few minutes seem to drag on for an eternity. They then here the sound of the elevator, which stops at the floor. They hear the men approach. 

Ruby gives a nervous glance to Richard and continues to wait. The men enter. George introduces his friend the Commissioner. The other man is introduced as Horace Stethford, Pinkerton Regional Manager. Ruby steps forward and extends her hand. "Ruby West. It's a pleasure to meet you." Richard extends his hand and says, "Richard Broughton, Miss West's business partner." The Commissioner looks skeptical and asks "And what type of business is it that you two do?" 

She replies, "We own a private meeting house together back West. I also own a Saloon in Promise City, Arizona." "A meeting house?" he asks. Richard interjects "Dedicated to the Greek/Roman Gods." That answer seems to satisfy the men. The Commissioner tells the Pinkerton Detective "I've known Mr. Eastman for a few years now, he's one of the very best citizens of this town. I've also met Miss. West's parents on a few social occasions. These aren't the outlaws you are looking for." 

"No, outlaw isn't on my resume," Ruby says trying to lighten the moment. "I've known George since I was a child. We're definitely not Deadeye and Clarke." The Commissioner replies, "Certainly not. We will head over to the newspaper office to see about getting a retraction printed in tomorrow's newspaper. In the meanwhile it would be prudent for the two of you to keep a low profile for the remainder of today." Ruby steps over to George and takes his arm. With an easy smile she says, "We plan on it." She gazes up at George, "Right Mr. Eastman?" 

George replies "Yes, well gentlemen, I truly do appreciate your assistance in this matter." The Commissioner asks to use the telephone. He tells the person on the other end to send a carriage for him over to the Eastman Factory." George tells Ruby and Richard, "Let me escort these gentlemen back downstairs. I'll come back up to get the two of you once their ride is here." She states, "Alright. Hurry back!" Once the men leave Ruby starts hurriedly gathering their belongings. "That went well." 

Richard replies, "Yes it did, Eastman was smart going right to the two top men instead of having to deal with intermediaries.” "Yes, he's very smart. In a way, I'm glad this happened. It's reminded me a few things about George I may have forgotten." The smile again comes unbidden to Ruby's face. "Let's wait by the door, I'm anxious to get out of here." Richard gathers up their luggage. They wait another few minutes until the elevator returns. George is surprised to see them waiting there instead of inside the office. "We're ready!" Ruby chirps. "Can we go now? We're hungry. And tired. And dirty," she blushes. 

"Well, let's go then," George states. They take the elevator down and exit the building, George locking things up behind him as they go. They head out to the elaborate carriage where the driver takes the luggage and stows it in the back then opens the door for the three of them to enter. Ruby hops inside and takes a seat facing forward, not really in the middle but not exactly near the window either. She takes in the luxury of the coach, waiting for the others to enter. 

They ride for around two miles ending at street on the east side of town with a series of nine houses . The brick and wood buildings on the street are all two-and-three stories tall, most with adjacent carriage houses and well maintained but small lawns, each no more than an acre in size. They have the appearance of being upper-middle-class homes but a far cry from than the upper crust elite that Ruby's parents belong to and the social circuit that she would have assumed George now belonged to as well. They turn into the driveway of one of these houses. 

She asks, "Where are we going? Is this where you live George? " He replies, "Yes, this is my home. It isn't much, but is enough for a man living alone. I bought it several years ago, back when my business was still operating out of the third floor of a downtown building. A few months ago I purchased a much larger tract of land over on East Avenue, the entire 900 block in fact, with plans to someday put up a mansion there. But I've been far too busy with the business and other projects to get around to doing that yet." 

"What do you mean, it isn't much? It's your own home, right? It looks like a nice neighborhood to me." She strains to look out the window at the houses. "Although, mansions are nice too," she teases. She looks at the handsome man sitting next to her. "So you plan on staying in Rochester forever George?" "Yes, it's my home. Although I do like to travel also." The driver stops in the driveway and opens the doors to the carriage. Richard goes to get the bags but George says, "William will get those, come on inside." Ruby was a little saddened to hear that George wanted to stay in Rochester. Her life had grown way past living in the city, especially with her parents still here but still, it would have been nice to have her friend closer to her. George takes Ruby by the arm and walks her up the front walk with Richard following behind.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirteen, “Vampire at the Poker Table“, Saturday, June 17th, 10:30 P.M. * 

Kate kept her eye on what was going on at the tables. At Cornelius Van Horne’s the game favors both Morand and Masterson. At the Rhinehardt table Moria Enion wins three of the first two hands of the night with Franklin and Spinner each also winning a hand. This is a bit of a contrast as Hawkes and Thompson had begun this session with the largest piles of chips. At the table of Dealer Isaac Stevens Adair, Dano and Maverick all get onto hot streaks. Jake Cook seems to be ahead at Job Kane’s table. 

Kate was glad to see Jake doing well, but wished to see Conrad doing better. She hadn't told him what was going on, not wanting to distract him. Sometimes she worried about him and what he would do with his future, but now wasn't the time for that. Franklin seemed to be doing well enough, and Kate suspected he really was here just for the tournament. He might have intended to meet up with the others of his kind here, but they were gone. When she was behind the bar again, Kate picked up a silver knife and slipped it in her pocket, just in case. 

At the Van Horne table Morand and Masterson continue to dominate with Safford and Spaulding winning just enough to stay close to even, with Fisk doing poorly although not as bad as Berwind who looses half of what he had at the last break. At 11:00 the play has let out as Stanley Barker returns to collect young Mr. Hoover. 

Nakomo watches the rest of the play at the Gay Lady. He is unexpectedly moved by the tragic ending but sits stoically hiddng his emotions. "the gods are a harsh lot." he thinks as he makes his way to the back of the stage to intercept Thomlinson. When he finds him he delivers the message and the two of them waste not time getting back to the Lucky Lady, where the seek out the others. Kevin Tomlinson arrives and surveys the room for Shannon O’Hara. Seeing Mr. Tomlinson, Kate took the time to say goodnight and thank you to Burt, then made her way over to the Watcher. "It's nice to see you Mr. Tomlinson. Can I get you something?" She dropped her voice and added. "She's waiting for you upstairs. I can show you." 

"I need to get a few things first." He gestures to Thom at the doorway and says "Could you arrange to have Mr. Mills take that duty instead for a few minutes? Mr. Mills knows about the creatures so would allow me to bring in some items inside that your other doorman might not." Kate nodded and went over to speak to Jeff. "Do you think you could replace Thom at the door for a bit?" she asked quietly. "Mr. Tomlinson needs to bring some equipment inside and Thom wouldn't be able to understand to let him. Tell him to get some dinner from Maria or something?" 

Jeff replies, "Maria is still over at the play, she went to watch her brother in the top role, but I get what you're saying. I'll have him go get something from Hannah Milford." Mills manages to get to the doorway. Tomlinson reenters the building and Jeff checks the bag, with the two conversing in low tones. Tomlinson then head upstairs. When Kevin Tomlinson arrives not long after Shannon O'Hara enters the Lucky Lady, Chester realizes what kind of trouble they're up against. He shakes his head ruefully. I guess I'm just doomed to see these vampires over and over again. 

Jeff relieves Thom, so Chester sidles over to him. He whispers, "Hey Jeff, monster problems?" Jeff says out of the side of his mouth. "Yeah, Chet. Don't look, but Franklin over there is one of them. Kevin is going to figure out if there are more of them around. Keep your eyes open." Chester says, "I always do. Why can't they just leave us alone?" Jeff answers, "This place is a weak spot between the world as we know it and Hades. They're drawn to its power." Chester grunts. "I reckon then, he won't be the last of them to come through." 

Bradford Rhinehardt’s table continues to have both Hawkes and Thompson, doing poorly. Moria Enion is doing the best, although the games for both Franklin and Spinner have improved considerably. Stevens Adair, Dano and Maverick continue on their hot streaks while Muratz loses terribly. By 11:30 P.M. Adair’s pile of chips is almost equal to that of Maverick’s. Silver Jake Cook made neither an effort to pull ahead or behind during the previous ninety minutes, but the cards tend to be in his favor with him winning four of the next twelve hands, Roosevelt and Duvall each winning three, Walters and McNaulty each winning one and Booth wining none. 

Tomlinson has been upstairs for fifteen minutes when Shannon comes down and surveys the room. She nods to both Chester and Kate to come join them. Kate met Chester's eye, then poured a couple drinks and headed up the stairs with them. " Give me a reason to be running up and down the stairs," she explained when she met Shannon at the top of the stairs. Chester looks back at her and nods his head slightly. He pats his pockets as though looking for something and acts annoyed. He goes to Jeff. "I'm going upstairs. I'll pretend I forgot something in my room." 
Jeff replies, "No problem. I can cover for you." Chester walks up the stairs to where the others are waiting. 

They open the door and let her in. The room smells parially of lilac plants and partially of vanilla with a faint smoke in the air. The floor has eight lit candles of the floor. One is huge, and letting off far more light that even a candle that size should. Very near that candle are three medium sized candles and one small very faint candle. Two medium candles are a few feet off to the left but a distance apart from one another. The final candle, another very faint one, is by the back end of the room. 

There is another knock on the door and Jonathan Harker's voice asks "May I come in?" Tomlinson opens the door and says, "Absolutely, this very much concerns you as well." "Welcome, Mr. Harker," Kate said quietly. "If I remember this correctly, the large candle is centered here, the medium ones are other creatures and the smaller people affected by them?" Tomlinson says, "Close, by my casting it directly above the main target I have consolidated my grounding point and him." 

Chester finds the room and knocks on the door. "It's Chester." Tomlinson opens the door and Chester is admitted into the room. . "Welcome, deputy. Come in." Chester asks, "So there's a vampire downstairs?" Tomlinson points to the big candle and says, "This is Franklin. He is thankfully the only vampire in town. The medium sized ones are people under his direct influence, you'll see that there are five of them, two of whom appear to be other gamblers in the tournament. 

The final two are people under the influence of a vampire not currently present in town, in fact, given how faintly they glow I would say their master isn't within a thousand miles of here." Kate says, "A thousand miles? Considering where we are the master would have to be either far to the north, or somewhere in the eastern states. Is there something that important that is drawing the attention of these creatures here?" 

Tomlinson says, "Franklin and his companions may just be here for the tournament, using his powers to make a fast buck. As to the two faint ones, it's not too hard to figure that out once you know their identities." He points to the far one and says, "Jonathan, that appears to be at your brother's house." Harker replies, "Our house guest....Bernice Turner." Tomlinson says, "Correct, and the faint one from downstairs is Job Kane." "Job?" Kate shook her head. "But we destroyed Mortimer Turner, didn't we? That would leave Colin Turner. We hoped he'd been destroyed in Thomaswell but could never prove it. Once the master is gone, shouldn't the person be free?" 

Shannon states, "Turner's last words were that his Uncle Colin would avenge him." Tomlinson says, "Yes, and I had cured Bernice of her prior influence from both Turners, meaning she was re-infected within the last ten days. Kane was probably infected at that same time too. It could have occurred either here or when they were last in Wilcox, so Turner was in the region recently but not now. No matter, Turner is too far away to be a factor tonight and tomorrow morning I can rid them both of his influence. The more immediate problem is Mr. Franklin and his associates." Kate exclaims, "Colin Turner is probably chasing after Ruby. He had a definite obsession with her and she's traveling in the east right now. Thankfully she's not alone, there are people there to protect her.” 

Kate continues, “What can we do without destroying the tournament? Don't mistake me, getting rid of this creature is the most important thing, but I don't think we want to introduce a room full of gamblers to the existence of blood-drinking monsters." Chester states, "I know Jake wouldn't like it. It's pretty bold of Franklin to be in a place with mirrors. Someone is going to notice he doesn't have a reflection.” Harker says, "Except the big mirror was destroyed a few days ago and the crowds tend to block the smaller ones that we put up." 

Chester says, “ Since he can't cause too much trouble while he's playing, we can wait until he leaves and nab him then." Tomlinson says, "I agree, especially since we know where he's going. There's only one, and we know where he's staying, in a room right down the hall from where we are now. Who are his associates?" 

Shannon says, "It was easy to figure out some of them since they are all staying in one place downstairs." She points to the one nearest the big candle and says, "This one is the tall man sitting across from Franklin at the same table." Harker says, "Willy Spinner, he and Franklin both played poorly before but their games have both improved since they were put together. If it wasn't for Miss Enion's superior skills they would be winning that table right now." 

She points to the next closest candle and says, "This is the man with the brushy mustache playing with Mr. Stevens." Harker says, "Victor Muratz, he played extremely well during the first grouping of tables, he has nearly $ 5,000 right now." She points to the final candle in the room and says, "This is the auburn haired man leaning against the piano." Harker says, "I don't know his name but he's been around most of the day. He must be another signal man like that Hart guy we arrested." 

Shannon points to one of the candles at the right and says, "Which would be him, this candle's location is the town jail." Harker states, "This is making sense, we couldn't figure out which gambler he was sending signals too, as he kept moving around. He was signaling more than one, or perhaps even the other signal man." Tomlinson points to the final candle and says, "We don't know who this is, the location appears to be the Promise City Hotel, probably a guest room." 

Kate tried to remember if Edwin Booth was still downstairs observing. "Mr. Booth, Mr. Berwind, and Mr. Roosevelt are staying there, but they're all here at the moment, I believe. I don't know who else is staying there or might be there, but Mr. Van Horne probably knows where all the participants are staying. Can we call Shenanigans on the signal-man, at least? Go downstairs and observe for a while, then call him out?" Chester says, "That'll work. It's one of the things we're supposed to look out for anyway. Kill two birds with one stone." 

Harker says, "We don't even have to wait, I'll just clue in either my cousin Boston or Jeff Mills and they can call it out. That should put a crimp in at least Muratz's game for the rest of the evening. Feel like escorting another man off to jail Deputy?" Chester states, "Of course. A walk in the outside air always feels good." Kate adds, "It at least separates the creature from another ally, and each one we can peel away makes our job easier." Harker says, "Okay, Chester and I will go put that into motion while you folks figure out what to do about the others." 

Tomlinson says, "If you see Priestess Florencia downstairs send her up, she'll want in on this too." After the door closed behind Chester, Kate said, "We should wait until after the end of the tournament for tonight. Most of the observers and other gamblers will be gone, so there will be less people to see or be hurt. Also the less people who know we are taking care of these kinds of problems, the better. Miss Florencia was going back to her rooms to get her supplies, so I know she will want to help, as will Nakomo. Is there anything I can do for you beside stay out of the way?" 

Within five minutes of Chester and Jonathan's return downstairs Boston Harker calls out "Shenanigans" and the man by the piano is taken into custody. He is questioned on the spot by Boston Harker as to which gambler he was sending signals to, but like Mr. Hart earlier in the day he insists he was doing no such thing and does not know what they are talking about. Chester takes the man's arm. "We'll sweat it out of you back at the office. What's your name?" He indicates that he is Carlton Enoch from Denver and emphasizes that he hasn't done anything wrong. The Deputy replies, "We'll be the judge of that. Let's go." Chester escorts Enoch to jail. He unlocks the cell and puts Enoch in with Hart. "There you go. The finest of rooms for you." Chester returns to the Lucky Lady. He keeps watch over the tournament again from his perch by the door. 

As the clock reaches the hour of midnight prospector Ned Walters bets and loses his remaining chips. Jake Cook and many others in the room are actually surprised how long the usually poor player has lasted against this caliber of opponents. At that point in time Conrad Booth is down to is final $ 500 when he finally wins a hand bringing him back up to $ 1000. The next hour continues to be dominated by Cook and Duvall with McNaulty and Roosevelt almost broke by the time the clock reaches the hour of 1:00 A.M. 

Van Horne’s table tells a similar story, with neither Masterson or Morand not playing particularly well but better than their opponents. At a quarter to one the game finally becomes interesting as the pot grows to several hundred dollars and then over a thousand. Berwind and Spaulding each bet their remaining chips on this hand and Fisk puts in half of what he has left. All three of those men have good hands, a flush for Berwind, a straight for Spaulding and a full house for Fisk, but Masterson manages to take the pot with a quartet of fours. 

The reporters soon become disappointed with watching the boring play taking place at Isaac Steven’s table. Each pot tends to rise to amounts ranging from $ 200 to $ 400 however none of the players fall into any sort of streak with all six players winning an equal number of hands. By 1:00 AM both Maverick and Lumbley appear to have done the best during the previous ninety-minutes but not by any significant amount while Mr. Muratz is no longer having the success that he did earlier in the day. 

Shortly after midnight the table that the reporters shifted their attention to was the one run by Bradford Rhinehardt. Having spent from 10:00 PM until just before midnight primarily observing his opponents the gambler Brady Hawkes decides to now give Moria Enion a run for her money and the table quickly turns into a duel between the two of them. They all but ignore their other four opponents who all continue to lose hand-after-hand to the two professionals. Both Franklin and Spinner’s games have taken a definite downturn following the forced removal of Mr. Enoch. Chester says to Jeff, "Seems like Enoch was helping more than just Mr. Franklin." 

Hawkes continues to take sixty-percent of the hands for the midnight to 1:00 hour with Enion taking the other forty-percent, eliminating Willie Spinner from the game and leaving Franklin, Hearst and Thompson each down to their final few hundred. Rhinehard’s table continues with the competition between Hawkes and Enion. The female gambler now wins sixty-percent of the hands to Haekes’s forty-percent at the exclusion of the other gamblers. Hearst goes broke at 1:30 AM and Thomson is eliminated fifteen minutes later. Jim Franklin bets his last remaining money on the final hand of the night, which he surprisingly wins, ending up with $ 1,100 to the $ 8,300 for Hawkes and $ 8,850 for Enion. 

At Van Horne’s table former Governor Safford manages to hit upon a winning streak at the expense of both Fisk and Morand. Fisk is eliminated from the tournament at 2:15 A.M. The evening ends with almost equal piles of chips in front of Masterson, Morand and Safford that appear to be around $ 7,000 plus or minus $ 500. 

Over at Isaac Stevens table Burton Lumley goes on a losing streak that becomes exacerbated when both Adair and Ivers keep raising the pot, with Lumley going along in hopes of regaining his previous winnings only to have cards not quite as good as the others. At 2:00 AM he bets very big on a hand of four Queens, only to lose to four Kings held by Ivers. Dano and Muratz also do poorly in the final hour of the game. At 2:15 AM Lumley looses his remaining money. The night ends with Adair at over $ 10,000, Maverick at $ 8,200, Ivers at $ 4,600, Muratz at $ 3,000 and Dano a distant $ 1,900. 

Like Steven’s table, Kane’s table evolves into a two-person duel, this one between Silver Jake Cook and Commodore James Duvall. Theodore Roosevelt is eliminated at 1:15 AM, Conrad Booth is eliminated at 2:00 AM and Torvald McNaulty is eliminated at 2:15 AM. Cook wins the final three hands of the night, ending at over $ 11,000 to Duvall’s chip pile of approximately $ 7,500. 

Host Cornelius Van Horne declares the games over for the night, to resume at 12:00 noon on Sunday. With thirteen players remaining he states that there will be three tables when they resume. Van Horne thanks Bradford Rhinehardt for his services at the tournament. The large man then says that when they resume each player will be with a dealer who they haven’t played with yet during the tournament. He also declares that bronze chips will be taken out of play and will be available on Sunday for souvenirs at twenty-five cents apiece. The minimum ante when they resume will be a silver poker chip. 

Jake stands and stretches as the last hand of his table finishes. The young gambler was pleased with how the night went. He did not have to play too rough, and although he did not count chips he knows he came out at the end of the evening as one of the leaders for the day. He sought out Bradford Rhinehardt. 

"Well done there, Master Rhinehardt, very well done. I do not see why Van Horne relieved you for tomorrow but all the better for me. If you were still dealing it would not be proper for me to be seen speaking too much with you." Jake's grin grows broad. "I could not be more pleased. I am in good position and have kept most of my tricks and style to myself. It feels good, Branford, it feels mighty good. There are some fine gamblers here, but I do believe I am capable to take it all. Hermes willing of course." 

Bradford replies, "Well Jake, it is good to be back in your life and I wish you luck tomorrow. I too am sorry that I won't be dealing, I could have used the money. The thousand from today will be nice but another thousand for tomorrow would have helped even more." 

Bradford sits down at the bar with Jake and has Harry get him a whiskey. The saloon is clearing out and he says, "And since I am no longer dealing I guess I can tell you that of the players who were at my table today three will be a challenge for you tomorrow, Adair, Enion and Hawkes. I wouldn't be surprised if the final comes down to the four of you. As far as pure skill is concerned I would say that Hawkes is the best, he didn't get the nickname of 'The Gambler' for nothing. But he's getting on in years now so that might work against him in a long haul game, I noticed his energy starting to fade after 1:00 AM." 

"That is about time when I am just getting going," Jake laughs. They chat for a few minutes and then Jake suggests that he find a quiet place away from the Lucky Lady for a bit, Jake even offers a room at his house down the street. "I have a feeling there is a bit of dangerous work still to do here, and I would not see you harmed over something you have no part in." After he is done with Bradford, Jake gets his weapons back. It feels strangely comforting. He loads his Colt with Pierre's exchanged rounds and then sits at the bar slowly enjoying a bourbon while waiting for the coming storm.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fourteen, “Hunting Franklin“, Sunday, June 18th, 2:30 A.M. * 

Minerva rushes back from her errand. When she does not see Katherine or Chester she climbs the stairs and knocks on the closed door. She is let in and Kate says to Minerva, “I imagine we'll want to take him when he's alone. That would mean letting the Lady clear out first. And we certainly want surprise considering they can just turn to mist and escape. Perhaps we'll want to get into his room and make sure all the windows are latched so he wouldn't have anywhere to go? Thankfully these things very obligingly don't leave bodies behind, we can just have Mr. Van Horne announce that Mr. Franklin withdrew and left." 

Kate opened the door and ushered her inside, explaining what the candles on the floor meant and who was who. "We are trying to figure out the best way to destroy the creature. I was suggesting waiting until he retires to his room for the night." Kate heads back downstairs. As the Lucky Lady begins to clear out Kate notices Conrad Booth sitting over at a table with Edwin Booth. Conrad is finishing off the whiskey he was given fourteen hours earlier and as near as Kate can tell he doesn't appear to be the least bit upset over having been eliminated from the tournament. Kate smiled and walked over, taking the empty seat next to him. "And so tomorrow you are Romeo again, I assume? I'm not sure if I should be sorry or congratulate you." 

Conrad says "Congratulations are in order my dear, I have no regrets. Did you see? The two biggest winners at this point are Cook and Adair. The last thing I wanted was to be at the final table with the two of them given my employer's expectations in that scenario, better to lose $ 3,000 and maintain my gainful employment at the Long Branch. Plus I outlasted both Fisk and Spaulding, the other two from the Long Branch, so that still make's me the best regular gambler in that establishment. 

He then gestures to both Kate and Edwin and says, "The last twenty-four hours have been good. You both survived Mr. Watson's brutal attack and I now have a brother, all this was here tonight was a poker game, nothing to cry about. And as you point out, I will get to play Romeo again tomorrow. My heart really wasn't in it last night for the final two acts given my concerns at the time over the two of you. Tomorrow I'll be able to put everything into it and make it the performance of my life. 

"Well then I congratulate you," she said and took his hand. "I still haven't seen the end of the play, I'll be glad to see it with you as Romeo, although I have to say Esteban was doing very well. I wish I had been awake last night when you came by, I was feeling a bit abandoned since none of my friends had come either." Conrad says, "Well my dear, you do not need to ever feel abandoned or alone at night either. I made you a proposal last March, that offer still stands." 

"I know," she said, looking down at their joined hands. "But I still need time; I know you understand. That doesn't mean we can't talk about how our lives might fit together." She hadn't realized that she had leaned closer until she looked up and saw Edwin Booth trying to hide a smile. She sat up quickly and said to him, "Will you be watching your brother's performance tomorrow or observing the rest of the tournament?" Edwin replies, "I will definitely be at the play." With a smile he adds, "I did attempt to watch it last night but you may recall that my evening was interrupted." She replies, "I seem to recall that. And after that I recall feeling very strange in the head," she laughed. "That elixir feels very strange. Not like Laudanum or alcohol, but strange nonetheless. I have some business to attend to upstairs before I can go home, it might be quite a while. You don't have to wait for me if you want to get home to rest. Would you like something to eat before you go? I'm sure I can find something in the kitchen yet. Don't worry, I won't be cooking it." 

Edwin says he got some food earlier. Conrad says that he is fine as he finishes his drink. Conrad says, "I'll walk my brother back to his hotel and then turn in myself. See you tomorrow my dear." Kate walked the two men to the door and kissed Conrad's cheek. "I will see you tomorrow. Good night." As the two walked away Kate turned back to the saloon. As she crossed the room toward the stairs she took note of who was still downstairs so she could tell those above stairs what the situation was. Hopefully there was some plan on what to do about Franklin by now. 

Chester keeps a watch on Franklin. With it being nighttime, Franklin is free to leave the Lucky Lady. He can't let that happen. He asks Jeff, "Go up and see what the plan is. He's not going to stay down here too long. Wait, is there a master key for the rooms?" Jeff says, "I can go, Chet. The tournaments on a break. Hold on." He goes upstairs and is let into the room. "Chet wants to know what the plan is. He's downstairs keeping an eye on Franklin." 

Kate went upstairs and knocked softly on the door of the private dining room before opening the door and entering. "It's clearing out downstairs. Do we have any kind of plan here? My suggestions only went as far as waiting for the place to clear out and taking him by surprise in his room. Of course, I find plans tend to fall about after the fight actually starts. Mr. Tomlinson, Miss O'Hara, you're the professionals here, is there anything we should know not to do? Would you rather I fetch Jake before we go over this?" Tomlinson says, "I'm not sure but whatever we do we should start soon. Unless he has somewhere else to go right now he'll be heading upstairs any minute now." 

Kate says, "We'll have to be quiet since Franklin isn't the only gambler staying here. If you all wait up in his room we'll have him trapped between two groups, then we do what we have to do. We'll have to keep our eyes open for cross-fire, but otherwise it should work. I'm going to go get Jake, he's better with this kind of thing than I am." Kate slipped back downstairs and found Jake nursing a drink. "We need you upstairs," she said quietly. "We have to decide exactly how we're dealing with this and we have to decide quickly. I have some basic ideas, but they could use some fleshing out, and this is your place after all. I doubt you want us starting it on fire or any such nonsense." 

"Yes, I would prefer that we do not burn down the Lady." Then in a loud voice, "Blast!" He drinks the balance of the bourbon and slams the glass on the bar. "I will kick those dogs into next week. Come on, show me what they have done this time." Jake follows Katherine to the stairs and then climbs them. "We cannot thrust him into sun light we do not have, and fire is a bad plan. We need to keep him from escaping. I do not know how he would have moved his coffin into the room upstairs, I wonder what he does for sanctuary. I would have said he is likely to come up here just for appearances except that would make no sense. He needs to be here for the game that starts in daylight hours. 

We could check. He could have someone there to protect him or it could be trapped. Either way he would know something is amiss. My best suggestion is we have enough folks in the main room to engage him if he gets warned, and the rest check out his room and wait for him up here. If he comes up, folks follow him up and the action happens in his room or hall. If he tries to run, well then, the action starts when he does." Jake shrugs. "If anyone has a better plan, I am all for it. I trust everyone else involved has the necessary equipment, all I can do is shoot him." 

Minerva states, "The last time that we encountered these abominations, Senorita O'Hara armed herself with silver. Do we have any silver handy? I have also brought holy water for all of you. I have a bullet that would put a man to sleep, but these creatures are not men. I do not think that it would work." Nakomo pipes up. "Does anyone have any of Diana's arrows left?" "Si" Minerva responds as she continues to hand out vials of holy water, "Padre Harbrace should have one left but he is in Dos Cabezas." 

Tomlinson lowers his voice and says, "I could cast a spell that would permit somebody to fly there and back, but that would still take a couple of hours." Minerva states, "Luna has met the Padre. I could send her. But as you said that would take time. I do not think that we will wait that long." Kate interjects, "I would volunteer to do the flying, but it's unwise for me to do it. Those arrows are very effective though. They're immediately destroyed without a chance to turn to gas. 

Jake's plan has good bones. I'd say have Miss O'Hara, Mr. Tomlinson, and Jake check out the room up here. Minerva, Nakomo, Chester and I can go downstairs to follow him up. We have business here or are at least known to be here late, so it won't seem suspicious." "Fine," he states. Jake adjusts the pistol in his holster and heads to the hallway and waits for the others outside the door to the room Franklin is using. 

Being a co-owner of the establishment Jake was easily able to get a key to the room which they open and enter. It is a corner room at the end of the second floor addition to building. Both of the windows in the room have been left open and a light June breeze is blowing into the room. The bed is neatly made and atop the bed is an open suitcase with a pair of shoes and clothing neatly folded. No other possessions are visible in the room. 

Downstairs, Kate notes that Mr. Franklin is no longer present in the room. Harry says that he left a few minutes earlier, with Jeff Mills following at a distance. "Thank you, Harry." Kate went back to the others. "He's left, Jeff is following, and Chester as well. I hate to split us up any further, but we can't all go following him without being terribly obvious. Perhaps Luna could trail them and let us know what's happening? I fear the thing has gone out to hunt." Kate ran upstairs and brought Jake down, telling him about Franklin leaving. 

Jake says, "I know what you are saying, but it will be terribly obvious is someone turns up dead. I cannot condone Jeff Mills being out there all by himself, I am going out after him. We do have a Deputy Marshall that we are assisting after all. Does anyone know where he might go?" Kate says, "I don't know anything about him or where he'd go, unless he might try to break his friends out of jail?" Jake replies, "Mierde. Those that are willing to go out with me spread out and search. Stay in sight of each other and look for Mills or the monster. We will just use hand signals to get attention." 

Tomlinson points out that the candles indicated one of his allies was over at the Promise City Hotel. Jake nods, "Let us go there first then." Kate says, "Since we know he's the only vampire in town and we're looking for him it should be safe enough for me to go with you. Someone should stay in case it comes back." Jake says, "Nakomo, stay with Harry and keep an eye on the Saloon. If you see Franklin, send Luna for us. " Chester is downstairs when the others come down. "They just left." Kate tries to stay close to Jake or Kevin Tomlinson as they head out. 

Kate says, “It could be just as dangerous to stay behind with Nakomo as to go out with the others.” There was no way to really know where they would encounter the creature again. As soon as she determined to go it seemed she should stay, and vice versa. Finally she determined to go. At least helping to search for the thing it was less likely to sneak up on her. "I'll go with you. I think we should still spread out a bit, but everyone make their way toward the hotel." 

Chester says, “OK. I'll check out Fremont St. and the over South St. toward the Hotel. That'll give me a chance to look in at the Marshall's office, too. I'll meet you all at the Hotel." Despite being 3:00 AM there are still several dozen people milling around town given that poker tournament has just ended for the day plus there had been a cast party at the Gay Lady following the successful performance, that has also just broken up. 

Chester walks down Main St, then turns onto Fremont. His right hand rests on his pistol grip as his eyes shift back and forth in the darkness. When he reaches the Marshall's office, he opens the door. Deputy Neil Cassidy is now on duty again at the Marshall's Office. John Wesley Hardin is sleeping in a cell with Franklin's two accomplices. Wyatt Earp now shares a cell with Jefferson Soapy Smith. All of the prisoners are sleeping soundly and Helen signals that all is well. 

Chester makes it over to the Promise City Hotel. They don't see either Franklin or Jeff Mills in the downstairs restaurant and head to the stairs leading up. They see Jeff standing on the landing near the top steps watching the hallway. He says, "Franklin met a woman in the restaurant and they then came upstairs. She looked to be around forty and was on the plump side, with dark hair tied back in a bun. I've never seen her before now. They've both been inside Room #11 for the last five minutes." "Well we can't do anything right here in the hotel," Kate whispered, "One or two should stay inside, and the rest of us can watch the doors and windows from outside." 

Chester visits the front desk of the Hotel. He asks Melissa Smith behind the counter, "Evening, Mrs. Smith. Can you tell me who's staying in room #11? It's for an investigation I'm doing." She checks the register and says "The room is signed out to a Mrs. Isabelle Dyson. Is she somebody you know?" Chester says, "No, I don't know her, but I'd like to ask her a few questions. Can I go up?" Mrs. Smith replies, "It's dreadfully late, Deputy. Can it wait until tomorrow?" Chester states, "I'm afraid not. I'll try not to take too much of her time." She says, "If you say so. If Mrs. Dyson complains, the Marshall will hear about it." "I'll take that chance. Thank you, Mrs. Smith." 

"Uh Oh," Jeff states, as the door to room #11 begins to open. Kate quickly hooked her arm through Jeff's and started them both down the stairs. "I appreciate the escort, I know it's late but I'm sure he appreciates us returning it as soon as it was found. I really think I could have gone up alone though. I guess next time I have to tell absolutely everyone when I go somewhere. You really didn't have to send out a search party." There are already too many of them at the bottom of the stairs, and Jake makes quickly and quietly outside where he can be inconspicuous and watch the windows on the side of the hotel where room 11 is located. 

Franklin exits room #11 alone and heads towards the stairs, passing the linked-armed Kate and Jeff and paying little to no attention to them as he makes his way down the stairs. He then exits the Promise City Hotel and heads north on Allen Street heading back in the direction of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. Jake notices that Franklin has left the hotel. He stealthily follows the gambler vampire, assuming the Jeff Mills continues to do so as well. Jake carefully begins to close the distance between them. 

At the hotel, Chester tips his hat and climbs the stairs to the room. he knocks on the door and says in a low voice, "Mrs. Dyson? Are you decent? My name's Deputy Martin. I'd like to ask you a few questions." The woman opens the door but does not let Chester inside. He hears noises and shadows that indicate that somebody else is also in the room although he cannot see who. Chester whispers, "Mrs. Dyson. If you are in trouble, just nod your head." In a normal voice, he says, "Mrs. Dyson, do you know a man named Jim Franklin?" 

The Promise City Hotel is at the northwest corner of South and Allen while the Lucky Lady is on the northwest corner of Main and Allen. Immediately north of the hotel is Doctor James Eaton's Office and north of that is a three-building complex with shared center walls comprised of Kay Kaufman's Cooper Shop, the Western Union Telegraph Office and the Alhambra Saloon. Jeff Mills follows Franklin up Allen Street from a short distance while Jake Cook finds himself in the alleyway off of Allen between the north wall of Eaton's Office and south wall of the Cooper Shop. 

Jake turns and sprints behind the Alhambra and up the alley on the east side of that saloon to Main street where he will cross to the center. Enough is enough, he thinks. There is no plan and no clue where his coffin hides. Trusting that the others are coming up Allen street behind Franklin, Jake speaks to him as he comes onto main street. "Puzzling, Mr. Franklin, that you have not enjoyed the fine home cooking of either Hannah Milford or Melissa Smith. Folks around these parts describe their meals as 'to die for'. Perhaps you have more exotic tastes?"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifteen, “The Eastman Home“, Saturday, June 17th, 2:00 P.M. *

Ruby grasps George's arm and as they enter his home she takes a good look around. "Are we going to get the tour?" He leads them on a tour of the house. It has a total of fifteen rooms, five on each of the three floors. The first floor consists of a sitting room, a formal dining room, a causal dining room, a study and a combination kitchen/pantry. The second floor has the master bedroom, a guest bedroom, a library, an office/workroom and bathroom with marble tiled floors and ceramic bathtub with both hot and cold faucets. The third floor has two more guest bedrooms, two rooms that he says belongs to his servants and another bathroom that is less elaborate than the one on the second floor. 

"I'll take this room!" Ruby chirps, pointing to the guest room next to George's. Then her cheeks turn pink at her obviousness, "If that's okay..." George replies, "That is fine." The man William is coming up the stairs now with the bags so George directs him which bag goes in which guest room. Ruby says, "So... what should we do first George? What about tonight? I hope we didn't mess up any of your plans for this weekend." George gives her a surprised look and says, "Plans? Ruby, your being here with me is better than anything that I might have ever planned." 

Ruby smiles sweetly at George. "Well, good. I like to hear that. I guess I should take a bath and then we can all have some lunch together?" He replies, "Good, enjoy your bath. It will take a little while to get something ready. I'll have to send William out to get some food. My cook is away for the weekend and she only left enough food for the two of us to get by. What type of food would you like? I can telephone ahead to a restaurant so that it will be ready when William arrives to get it." 

"Oh, I'm sorry. We should have called ahead with our food needs before becoming fugitives," Ruby teases. "Why don't you surprise us for lunch and dinner? I love surprises. And I'm not too picky about what I eat, I like everything. Of course, I looovveee chocolate," she smiles. She lightly kisses both George and Richard on the cheek before heading into her room. "Enjoy your little chat!" she calls out over her shoulder. Once inside her room she hums to herself while she prepares for her bath. 

The next two hours fly by as Ruby is lost in her thoughts. She bathes, enjoying the running water in the tub she continually turns the hot water on to heat up the bath water. After her bath she takes her time getting ready, dressing and doing her hair, applying a light layer of makeup and accessories. Her cherished ruby ring still adorns her finger, but it's on her right hand and not her left. Feeling dressed and confident she breezes downstairs, looking for the boys. "Hello?" she calls out, "Where is everyone? I'm starving!" 

She sees William dining alone in the informal dining room and reading a newspaper while he eats. He doesn't get up but instead gestures towards the formal dining room and says "They await you in there young lady." As she approaches the room she takes in a variety of aromas. She sees Richard and George have both changed into fresh suits. They welcome her into the room and George holds out a chair for her to sit. The table is set for the three of them, with a dozen covered silver platters and bowls in the center of the table. A wine holder has two chilled bottles of wine in it. 

Ruby pulls her dress out and sits. "Thank you George. This all smells wonderful, what did you do? All this just for lunch?" There is a smile on Ruby's face as she gazes over the covered platters covering the table. George says, "Well, I wanted to make sure there were enough leftovers for the icebox to sustain us through the weekend, I'm not expecting Al and Rosey to be back until some time on Monday." "So we'll be all alone all weekend, huh?" He replies, "Not completely alone, William will be here too." 

Ruby nods towards the food. "This is exciting then! What did you get?" She starts pulling covers off the food, curious as to what is underneath. He begins to remove the metal lids to the containers and he describes each dish "For the soup you have a choice of New England Clam Chowder or Minestrone, a fresh garden salad, main dish choices are roast duck, beef tenderloins and butter-fried-mackerel. Side dish choices are a cheese-pasta, corn-on-the-cob, and sweet peas mixed with pearl onions. The rolls are still hot, with a choice of wheat rolls or corn rolls. And make sure you save room for the dessert, which is in the ice box, chocolate ice cream with strawberries and cream. 

Ruby's eyes widen. "This is wonderful George! Thank you! We certainly won't starve this weekend." Ruby stands. "What would you like to have?" She doesn't wait for his response, she just starts making him a plate. "You sit," she orders, "You did all this, the least I can do is make your plate." She puts the covers back on everything and spoons out some soup and salad for everyone to start with. "George, after lunch I'd like you and I to talk, just the two of us. Is that okay with you? I would wait, but I have some things to say and it's weighing on my mind. If we get it out of the way then we can enjoy our time together." 

She keeps her eyes averted as she speaks to him, even as her rosy cheeks give away her nervousness. She returns to her seat to begin her lunch. Richard says, "I have some reading to do up in my room for after lunch, you two can have the first two floors of the house to yourself then provided that William agrees." George says, "I'm sure that he won't mind having a few hours off." Ruby nods, and gulps to herself. "That works." She is quiet as they eat lunch, not paying attention to Richard and George's discussions. Suddenly she was very nervous about talking to George and being truthful but now there was no turning back. She is lost in her thoughts, trying to think of the best way to break the news of her past. 

Lunch flies by without a word from Ruby. Richard had apparently brought up the subject of his Tucson factory idea with George while Ruby took her bath. They continue the discussion during the meal. George shows some enthusiasm to becoming more directly involved with the acquisition and processing of silver, saying that he needs to talk to his geologists and scientific staff about possible refinements to the process to better enhance photography. If there are indeed improvements that could be obtained it would be worthwhile to take over the ownership of that aspect as well. 

George is up front with Richard that he has no intentions of entering into a business arrangement with a person who he just met, but that he will give the idea serious consideration and won't rule it out either at this point in time. Ruby finally pipes up. "And that's why you do so well for yourself George, you know your business. You'll find over time that Richard is reliable and will make a good partner for you but it's good to find that out for yourself." Ruby stands from the table. "Excuse me for just a minute gentlemen. George, I'll be right back and we can have our talk." She nods at both of them before heading upstairs to the bathroom. 

Ruby stands in the bathroom staring at herself for moments, trying not to get too worked up. She smoothes her hair and dress and takes a few deep breathes before heading back downstairs into the sitting room. She takes a seat but sits on the edge of the chair, obviously uncomfortable and waits for George. She waits for around twenty minutes, during which time she notices several of the photographs mounted on the walls. Most have been taken on his travels but she notices a few taken in the Rochester area, including one of the beach where she threw the ring into the water five years ago. 

She smiles as she lightly runs a finger over the picture of the beach and recalls that day, the day she gave up her ring and George professed his love for her. But the memory also makes her heart race and a warm flush comes over her. She suddenly realizes the summer day is hot and humid, and having been in the West for a while she isn't used to the humidity. She removes her more formal jacket, leaving a white, low squared necked short sleeved blouse to go along with her pale peach colored skirt. She wished she could remove the shirt and her skirt too and just lay around in her undergarments. She holds her long hair off her damp neck and considers putting it up as she gazes at the picture. 

The quiet is broken up by an odd ringing sound. it takes her a minute to figure out where in the room it is coming from, until she sees a Bell Telephone on a table in the adjacent hallway. She hears the sound of footsteps approaching and it is William rather than George. William picks up the telephone receiver and states, "Eastman residence. Yes sir, he is here. Information on..... Well I am sorry sir but I am not at liberty to say. If you will please stay on the line I will go and get him sir." William then sets the receiver down on the table beside the phone. Ruby just waits and wonders what is taking George so long to join her. And of course, who is on the phone. 

George now begins to approach. Ruby sees that he has changed his wardrobe, now attired in a silk shirt and a gold and silver patterned vest with matching bow tie. A wrapped present is in his hands. William steps away from the table with the telephone is says in a hushed voice that won't be heard on the other end of the telephone, but that Ruby with her deep-rooted curiosity manages to pick up "Sir, Mr. William West is on the Bell Telephone. He is seeking further information about his daughter." 

Ruby gulps and her heart begins to pound even more than she thought possible. Not wanting to make like she was eavesdropping she stays put, holding her breath, waiting to hear what George will say. Keeping his voice low as well George says to William, "Tell him I can not come to the telephone right now or in the immediate future. But please let him know that I have learned that the man in the newspaper photograph with her was somebody other than Deadeye Douglas and that she is in no immediate danger." 

Ruby steps into the hallway and approaches George, pretending she didn't notice the call. She takes him by the arm and leads him into the sitting room. "While I was waiting I was looking at your photographs, they're lovely. I especially love the one of our beach. Perhaps you and I can take a trip there this weekend?" His eyes light up in alarm at her suggestion and he then says, "Perhaps we could but not today, not until after that newspaper retraction is printed." 

William enters the room and says, "I passed on your message sir. He appeared impatient and wishes for you to call him at your earliest convenience." George replies, "Thank you William. You may take the remainder of the day off." "Thank you sir," William states and heads away. George looks back at Ruby and says, "That was your father on the telephone. He called this morning after seeing the newspaper, anticipating that Deadeye Douglas would be getting in touch with either or both of us with ransom demands. All that William told him now was that the man wasn't Douglas and that you are safe. He does not know that you are here with me." 

Ruby keeps hold of George's arm and she looks up at him with concern. "I'd, uh, like to keep it that way, at least for now. It's important to me that I not have problems with them, I don't think I am ready to see them yet, you understand, don't you George?" She gulps. "Besides, I don't know how long I will even be welcome here so it doesn't make sense to get their hopes up of seeing me." 

George says, "I understand, I know that things between you and them were rather tense. Today's paper came as much as a surprise to him as to me. We both figured that the only reason Douglas would have brought you here was to get money from us. I'm glad that it was all just a case of mistaken identity. I didn't want to call him until after I had spoken with you, but since he called I thought it best to at least relieve his fears. To be honest, I'm not sure if he was more worried about your safety or just that the supposed kidnapping might cost him money." 

Ruby smiles sadly. "You know them better than you think. I'm quite certain they would be upset about having to spend a penny on me that didn't directly benefit them. And to be honest with you, I'd rather die from Douglas's hand than be in any kind of debt to them." Ruby shakes her head, her hair swinging around. "Enough of that for now. I appreciate you handling that with discretion." Her sweet smile returns. "What's in the box, if I might be so bold to ask?" 

He hands it to her and says, "A present for you. Open it." "Me?" she says surprised, while taking the box. "George, I...I..." She doesn't finish her sentence. Instead she looks down at the beautifully wrapped box in her hands, pausing only for a moment before opening it, curiously looking inside. She removes from the box a gold gown. It is in the low-cut decollete style with the upper shawl of in ivory shade with dried violet flowers. A matching floral headpiece and bracelet comes with it. 
http://www.fashion-era.com/images/Victorians/berthamrbx20.jpg 

"Oh my gods... this is beautiful. Where did you get it?" she asks, pulling it out of the box. He replies, "I purchased it for you at a dress shop in Pennsylvania on my journey back here from Arizona. It was made by a French designer whose family immigrated to the United States back during the French Revolution. I hope that I got the sizes correctly." 

Ruby holds the gown to her chest. "It looks like it will fit perfectly. And you've had it all this time..." She pauses only a moment before clearing her throat. "Well, you'll have to take me somewhere fabulous so I can wear it for you. Thank you, it's very sweet of you." She stands on her toes and kisses his cheek quickly before lovingly placing it back inside the box, keeping her attentions on the dress and not him. She sighs to herself. Let's just get this over with and see what happens... 

She reaches into her pocket and pulls out a small black box, one that George knows well. She stands before him, reaches her hand out, palm up with the box with the diamond ring in it and says, "I believe this belongs to you. You need to take it back." She only lets her eyes meet his at the very last moment. He takes the box without protest and replies, "I understand. There are a lot of mixed emotions regarding the circumstances when I gave that to you. I will take this back for now, but please understand that between now and when you decide to leave I may very well offer it to you again. For now why don't we just continue to get to know each other again without having to worry about possible futures, the present suits me just fine." 

Ruby nods and trying to make light says, "Well, if I am going to wear a ring on my finger for the rest of my life it should be perfect, right? That is the most beautiful diamond I have ever seen but I much prefer silver. Or platinum really." She regrets her words as soon as they leave her mouth. She clears her throat again. "I'm sorry George, I'm just nervous. The ring is beautiful." She fidgets and takes a few steps away from him, wringing her hands together. "It's not the future I'm worried about, it's the past and we need to talk about it now." 

She reluctantly says, "Do you have any idea what it was like being a 15 year old girl out on my own?" He replies, "Not entirely, but I do understand taking on adult responsibilities at a young age. My father died when I was very young and I had to drop out of school at age fourteen to work and support my mother and two siblings. From the next four years I worked menial jobs for minimum wages. Only in 1872, when I was eighteen and took a job at Rochester Savings Bank, did things finally begin to change. Your family is impressed by my family's wealth, but it wasn't inherited, I earned it all myself through hard work and innovation during the last decade." 

Ruby smiles at him. "You've worked very hard for what you have, you deserve it and should be proud." She paces around, "Me, on the other hand, I don't have much to my name, only the things I have been working hard for in the last half a year. Before that, things were very... difficult. And I made some bad choices and did things I'm not proud of. Things that could affect you if you were to decide to stay... my friend... and someone cared enough to go digging. I have been trying to change, I really have, I don't want to go back to living like that ever again... and I won't... but I can't lie anymore and act like it never happened. Not to my friends and most especially not to you." 

Ruby steps close to George for a moment and stares into his eyes. She holds his gaze intensely before stepping back from him. She breaks their gaze by holding George's wallet up between them, the wallet she just effortlessly stole from his pocket. "You remember that I was always good with my hands, right? And that I was good at this," she offers him back his wallet. Her cheeks flush and burn, her embarrassment much more than she thought it would be. He replies, "Ruby, During my visits to Santo Domingo I saw a great deal. The Spanish colonial leaders lived like kings and the expense of the majority of the population. Tens of thousands of people had to do what they could to get by. 

When I was there I must have had my pocket picked and wallet stolen two dozen times. I didn't mind, I just learned to only keep a small amount of money in it. The boys and girls who robbed it were not evil, only poor, to the point of starvation. If I had just handed them money they would have taken it, but it would have cost them their pride, instead they felt they had earned it, albeit through criminal actions. Ruby, you did what you had to in order to get by. I understand that fully. But those days are now behind you." 

"Yes, and I'm very glad they are." Ruby let out the breathe she didn't even know she was holding. 
"I'm... I'm really happy to hear you say that. I should have known better, you are a good man and very understanding at that. I want you to know whatever it is you want to know. So you tell me... how much do you want to know? I'll tell you anything." She looks at him nervously, waiting for his answer. He states, "You can tell me whatever you are comfortable talking about. Things that you are uncomfortable with you can keep buried, I don't care about those times Ruby. As far as I am concerned our present relationship began this morning when I opened the door to my office and saw you there, every thing prior to that is irrelevant." 

Ruby couldn't believe this was going so well. There was no point in forcing information on the man he didn't care about, and it seemed he was being truthful with her. There was still more and the time might come when he did need to hear what she had done. But for now... she had offered to be honest and he, a good and honest man, wanted her no matter what was in her past. She fans her face, "My, it's very hot today. I'm not used to this weather!" Her normal smile starts to return, "Aren't you hot in that suit? Don't worry about being formal for me. If it was up to me we'd be sitting in our underwear!" Her cheeks quickly flush again. "Uh...I just meant it's hot out... Oh! You're making me crazy!" she blurts out. 

Changing the subject she quickly continues, "So, how do you feel about magic?" He replies, "I wholeheartedly support the use of clerical magic." Ruby hesitantly continues in a soft voice keeping her eyes averted from his again. "What about the other kind of magic?" He replies, "Other magic is illegal, I seek to find technological means to accomplish the same result rather than to be dependent upon the arcane. And I've actually had more success with photograph image transfer than the French, who have sought to use magic to accomplish it. I realize that your spending time so near the Mexican border you would have been exposed to some from those Mexican wizards, but I would advise you to not attempt to dabble with such wizardry." Ruby gulps. Who knew this was going to be more of an issue than her past?


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixteen, “Interview with a Vampire“, Sunday, June 18th, 3:00 A.M. * 

Jeff dropped Kate in the shadows of the back door of the Cooper shop. In the quiet there she cast a mage armor on herself, then looked out into the intersection. Jake approached the thing, and Kate cringed but was relieved at the same time. They couldn't just follow him all night long, eventually someone had to do something just a bit unwise. Chasing down vampires in the dark was foolish to begin with. She pulled out the slim metal rod and watched. Despite the very late hour lights are on at both the Lucky Lady and Gay Lady, including the Lucky Lady Porch which illuminates the intersection of Allen and Main. Nobody other than Jake and Franklin are immediately visible but that could change rather quickly. Franklin stares at Jake 

Back in the hotel room Mrs. Dyson shakes her head no to Chester‘s question. A female voice behind the woman says, "Mother, just let the deputy in." The door is opened to reveal a second woman in the room. This woman looks to be in her mid-twenties, with rather plain looks, and is wearing a terrycloth bath robe over floral nightgown. She looks up at Chester and says, "Mr. Franklin is a friend of the family. He hasn't been able to visit with us today due to the poker tournament. He just came by to make sure that we were alright and to let us know that he will be playing tomorrow too." 

She speaks in an alto/tenor voice that Chester finds familiar but cannot completely place. Chester tips his hat to the women. "Sorry to bother you folks, but I'm checking rumors that Mr. Franklin is cheating. We believe his helpers are using these." He pulls out the holy symbol Minerva gave him and watches for their reaction. Both women have no real reaction to it, and from where the silver shines he sees reflections. The older woman says, "I don't think that Mr. Franklin would cheat, he's too honest a person. Is there anything further that you need Deputy? It is very late and we would like to get some sleep." 

Out on the street, Franklin says, "Mr. Cook, If you are implying that I have not spent enough of my money at your establishment I will remind you that my choosing to enter this tournament cost me three-thousand dollars. Your saloon clearly gets a cut of those proceeds and you yourself stand a good chance of winning given the present standings in the tournament." 

Attempting to delay the monster further, and trusting that his companions will actually spring into action at some point, Jake continues with his dialog, "Ah, no, I am quite pleased with the money being spent. I have no complaints in that regard. My only real concern is the rather embarrassing spectacle that will be created when the local law officials finish their investigation of room number 11 at the Promise City Hotel, and the state of the poor woman in it, and arrive here. Bad business all around Mr. Franklin, very bad indeed." 

The man folds his arms and says, "Her state? Mr. Cook. There is no law that I know of that prevents a woman from passing herself off as a man. Admittedly, my dear friend Wilhemina is upset over her elimination from the tournament, but there is no reason at all for you to bring in the law into this situation and add further to her embarrassment." Jake sighs and mutters under his breath, "Why me? What did I do to deserve this?" 

Jake returns to his conversation with Franklin, "It was not I that brought the law into this. Once the law starts sniffing around, I do take notice. I find it best to keep them clear of the Lucky Lady, and that means keeping problems that draw their attention out as well. You should have been more careful.... about many things." He thinks, Bloody Hades, where in the world is everyone while I stand here in the street in the middle of the night trading banter with a blasted vampire. Some days, Jake Cook, you are a great fool. 

Franklin replies, "Mr. Cook, it is late and we've both had long days. I have no further plans than to return to my room at the Lucky Lady for a well deserved night's sleep and hopefully be fresh for playing tomorrow at noon. I would suggest that we perhaps continue this conversation tomorrow after the tournament is over." Minerva and Nakomo walk down the street chatting about the play. They pass by Jake and Franklin. Ignoring them they walk around the corner out of sight and stop Kate noted Minerva and Nakomo walking by, then noticed Mr. Tomlinson and Shannon near the Lady. She checked one more time to make sure no one else was around and tried to judge the distance between herself and the vampire. 

Seeing his allies now in the immediate vicinity Jake states, "Going to sleep now?" Jake takes a couple of steps back. "That surprises me, I was lead to believe a vampire slept while the sun was out?" "Mr. Cook, there is no such thing as a vampire," Franklin states. Jake immediately senses that Franklin's comment is far more than just words as he senses the man attempting to control his mind to make him 'believe' what he just heard. Jake however knows enough of these creatures and has the willpower to effectively fight it. 

Jake shakes his head a bit as if to clear it and a bitter smile crosses his lips. "I have been told denying ones self often leads to an early demise. I know who I am. Seem you have confirmed to me that I know who you are too. Good bye Mr. Franklin, or whatever your real name was." Franklin exclaims "I am not that easy to get rid of" as he dives forward towards Jake, hands outstretched and fangs now visible. Jake attempts to dodge him using the tricks Helen Barker showed him and fires three rounds. Jake is very successful with the initial dodge, dropping partially to the ground and pivoting to the side. This prevents Franklin from grabbing him for a life-draining blow but also throws Jake's aim off on the initial shot which misses hitting the monster. 

Jake's next shot is more accurate, striking the creature in the shoulder. Being one of Pierre's enchanted rounds the shot wounds Franklin who yells out in pain to the unexpected sensation. Jake's third shot causes even more pain when it strikes the center of the creature's chest but unfortunately missing the heart by a few inches. The creature lunges again, this time not towards Jake but towards and through the Cooper Shop front window, the sound of breaking glass filling the air as he falls amongst the barrels in the fifteen-by-twenty foot darkened front room of the single-story wooden shop. 

Upstairs, Chester hears the sound of three gunshots firing followed by the sound of breaking glass. Chester lets go of the holy symbol and draws one of his Remingtons. He hisses at the women, "Get down. It'll be safer." He leaps down the stairs and motions for Mrs. Smith to duck behind the counter. She does do with a fearful look in her eyes. He says to her, "I'll be back when it's safe." Chester darts to the front door and peeks out. Seeing nothing out of the ordinary, he runs towards the Lucky Lady. 

After hearing the creature crash through the window of the cooper's shop, Kate grabbed the handle and tried to open the door, ready to cast a knock spell if it's locked. Jeff helps Kate push the door open just as Coyote Kay is lighting the lantern in her bedroom to see what is going on. She is in her bed attired only in a very large man's shirt that Kate finds remarkably similar to one that she has previously seen Jeff Mills wearing. Kay Kaufman exclaims, "Huh? Jeff?" He replies, "Stay put, there's trouble.." as he and Kate head across the room to the door to the other room. 
Minerva rushes toward the shop, her holy water in one hand and her pistol in the other. When she reaches the shop she throws the vial at Franklin. 

There is another yell from the creature from inside the darkened shop as the liquid from the vial scatters about. He rushes behind a large barrel. Nakomo rushes in after Minerva. He sees her focused in prayer as she prays to the gods to protect her from this evil. She then casts bull strength on herself and draws a stake from the hidden folds of her gown. She tosses a vial of holy water towards Nakomo and moves toward the barrel. As she reaches the barrel she does not see anyone or anything behind it, certainly not a monster the size of a man. The darkened room then fills with light from the door to the back room opens up, the other room illuminated by a lantern, as Jeff Mills and Kate Kale stand in that doorway. 

Nakomo begins a slow rhythmic movement of his feet, he raises his voice and the room resonates with the steady beat of an ancient Yavapi prayer Upon completion of the prayer the room fills with a light green light. A loud screech sounds out from a pile of barrel slats a few feet away from Minerva as a bat flies upward from there. "Shut The doors" Minerva Yells as Nakomo tosses the holy water at the bat. Kate wedged herself between the doorway and Jeff so Kay wouldn't be able to see her. She used the sounds Nakomo and Minerva were making to cover her own spell and threw a Magic Missile spell at the bat that had just flown up into the air. 

Nakomo's toss is short, the water missing the creature as it flies towards the broken front window. Kate's missiles strike it and it lets out a loud "Skree" sound as it files through the opening and back out onto Main Street at a height of ten feet from the ground. Minerva yells to Luna, who then dives toward the bat. The only weapons that Nakomo has on him is the one other vial of holy water that Minerva handed out to everyone earlier that evening and his dagger. He pulls out the holy water and throws it at the bat. 

Jake picks himself of the ground and dusts off his revolver. He stays in the street as the others rush into the shop. Hammer cocked on his Colt, he patiently waits. Soon a bat emerges from the shop. From the corner of his eye he sees the priestesses white owl coming down towards the shop as well. The owl is fast but Silver Jake Cook is faster. "No, not easy to get rid of Mr. Franklin, but not impossible." He has shot bats before, including a bat much like this one. He aims quickly, carefully and pulls off a single round. Minerva aims with the pistol and fires a sleep round toward the bat if she can do so without hitting Luna. 

The bat had begun to fly directly across the street towards the Lucky Lady when it spots the owl flying towards it and starts to dive towards the right to avoid the bird. Jake sees the change in movement and readjusts his aim. The bullet misses the torso of the rodent but manages to shred the right wing, the already wounded and weakened creature rapidly drops downward towards the Street. It strikes a hitching post between the Lucky Lady porch and the adjacent Hammer Jeweler and Watchmaker. 

The creature begins to transform back into the form of James Franklin. With her superhuman speed Shannon O'Hara has already shortened the distance and is almost upon him. At this point Gay Lady employees Burton Lumley, Pepe Diderot and John Hagen have moved to the front windows of their Dance Hall and Saloon to see what is going on outside. They see Jake Cook standing in front of the Cooper Shop with a gun in his hand as well as Kevin Tomlinson rushing across the street towards the Lucky Lady. 

Inside the Lucky Lady Harry Rote, Maria Figures and Cornelius Van Horne have moved to the front windows to see what the commotion is outside. Kate clutched the wand, but without her pistol to help disguise it and in the dark where it would obviously flare she didn't dare use it. She watched as Shannon O'Hara barreled down on the creature, one of the same silver knives from the Lucky Lady that Kate had secreted in her own skirts in her hand. The young woman grabbed hold of a limb that was half bat-wing, half-arm and thrust the blade where the heart should be. The knife finds it's mark and the creature explodes into a pile of dust. 

After Jakes shot, and Shannon's intervention, he holsters his pistol. He is aware of the eyes on him from the Gay Lady. Jake acts as if nothing out of the ordinary occurs, watching Shannon finish the monster as if he had little to do with the event and was a curious onlooker much like those who were watching him. Those that are not guilty do not look guilty. 

Chester rounded the bend in time to watch the creature’s demise. Seeing Burton Lumley about Tomlinson tells Chester "I'll take Shannon home, figure out what to tell people Deputy, I'll vouch for it." Chester holsters his gun and says, "Thanks, Kevin. I can take care of this. That Shannon sure knows what she's doing." Tomlinson replies, "She has the killing part down, but she needs to learn to do it out of sight. That's where I come in. Good night, Deputy." Shannon beams with pride. Tomlinson walks over to her and says something in her ear. She nods and they leave. 

Harry Rote steps outside of he Lucky Lady with a shocked expression on his face. Maria and Van Horne also were witness to the vampire's demise. Those at the Gay Lady however did not see that due to the angle, although Burton Lumley does step outside and calls across to Street to Jake saying "Cook, what was that shooting? And what happened to Kay's window?" Chester slowly walks over to Lumley. "Evening Mr. Lumley. Looks like we had a bit of excitement. Someone tried to rob the cooper shop, but luckily Jeff Mills scared him off. The guy tried to shoot him and missed. I'll go search for him. Now just go on back inside, Mr. Lumley. Everything's under control." Lumley heads back inside. 

With the super human strength of the gods still coursing through her veins Minerva stands tense clutching the wooden stake in her tightly closed fist. Luna glides gracefully down from the night sky and lands on the priestess shoulder. She nuzzles Minerva's cheek and silently communicates a feeling of calm to her mistress. It is over "I should go talk to Harry and Maria. What are you going to tell Kay?" Kate asked Jeff. He replies, "The truth...to a degree. That at a tournament player was cheating and when confronted about it he attacked Jake and then tried to then escape." 

Kate nodded. "Thank you for taking care of me." She moved away from the cooperage and stopped for a moment as she passed Minerva to touch her arm and nod. "Hopefully this will be the end of these things for a while." Reaching Harry, she said, "Let's go inside." Harry follows Kate inside. Maria and Van Horne are also standing there. Van Horne says, "I will go assist your Mr. Cook," and heads out the door. Maria glances towards Kate with a look of anxiety on her face. Kate replies, "Thank you Mr. Van Horne." 

Van Horne steps outside of the Lucky Lady and approaches Jake. Jake waits for Van Horne to approach before speaking to him. Jake is aware of the fear and concern of those around him, those that know what evil walked among them and those that merely feared for the unknown in their midst. He feels numb to these events. Similar events of the past are too painful to relive right now, and he feels no compulsion to make others feel safe and secure right now. Franklin is gone; Promise City is safe again. 

Jake wants no thanks or recognition for his part, foolish that it may have been. Part of him wants to extract $400 from Franklin's worldly goods to pay for the enchanted rounds he was forced to use against him. Instead his sheds his thoughts of the vampires distraction, pleased with the day's results of the Poker Tournament and committed to get the necessary rest to be in top form for tomorrow. His dark mood lightens some and a smile comes to his lips and he mutters to himself as he walks back home, "Yes, Jacob Cook, there is always tomorrow." 

Inside the Lucky Lady, Kate smiled gently at Maria and put an arm around her waist. "Why don't we all sit, have a drink if you like, and you can ask me whatever questions you have. I will explain as best I can." Harry says, "What....what was that thing? What just happened?" She sat the two of them down together at the table farthest from the door even though the saloon was now deserted. Kate took a deep breath. "It was a vampire, you may have heard legends about them. Vampires are men who are dead, but their body doesn't know it. They drink the blood of others to survive. You saw the thing turn to dust when Miss O'Hara stabbed it because it was already dead. I can tell you there are no more of the creatures in Promise City, you can rest easy." 

Maria exclaims "El Diablos! Devils! The gods must have sent them to punish us! What have we done to displease the gods!" "Nothing, Maria!" she said and took the other woman's hand. "In fact, Diana gave us means to fight them and information about where to find them. It is a long story, but I believe the first creature to come here came through family connection to someone still living. It saw opportunity in the conflicts going on with the Cowboy Gang. Several Cowboy Gang members were also creatures. They have all been destroyed.” 

She looks deeply into Maria’s eyes and states, “The gods have seen to it that we have the tools to stop these creatures from harming anyone here. They are pleased with us and have given us the means to protect ourselves." Maria nods and says "Si, I understand. That was very brave of Miss O'Hara to try to help kill the creature." Kate says, "Yes, and she succeeded. It is very brave of anyone to try to help. I need you both to listen carefully now. We have not made the existence of these creatures generally known, and it must remain that way. We would not want people who are not equipped or skilled enough to face them to try and be seriously hurt or killed. 

Also, if our knowledge became known and the creatures learned we are a danger to them it could be very bad for us. Most people have nothing to fear. The creatures cannot enter your home without an invitation, nor can they walk in sunlight. They also have no reflection in mirrors; that's how we discovered that Mr. Franklin was one. If you ever notice that just tell me, Jake, Minerva or Jeff and we will take care of it." 

Harry says, "Ah, so was that why that drunk broke our big mirror last week?" Kate replies, "We think so, probably preparing for Mr. Franklin. That's why Jake tried to replace it so quickly as well. I carry a little hand mirror; you might have noticed. I'm not really that vain," she said with a little laugh. Harry and Maria both agree to keep quiet. Harry offers to escort Kate home as it is now 3:15 in the morning and they all need to be back in eight hours or so for the tournament to resume. Maria heads upstairs to her room. 

"Thank you Harry," Kate said, and went with him out into the dark streets. Harry lets her off at the door and says, "Be sure you are at the Lady tomorrow by 11:30, we have a surprise that I think you will like." Before she can inquire further he hurries off. Kate stood in the doorway with her mouth hanging open for a moment, then went inside. Apparently tomorrow was going to be a busy day. She wrote a short note for Janet, asking her to wake her so she could go with her to the stage, then went gratefully to bed. Chester saw Harry walking Kate home. Jake heads off talking to Van Horne. It appears that things have now quieted down for the night. 

It is heading toward dawn when a mentally exhausted Minerva and Nakomo head for home. But Minerva is to wound up to sleep and spends hours in the back yard practicing with her rapier. She pushes herself thrusting and stabbing unseen foes until the sun comes up before she makes her way to her room where she thanks the gods for their intervention and falls into a dreamless sleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventeen, “Wizard Magic“, Saturday, June 17th, 4:00 P.M. * 

After hearing George’s comment about wizard magic, Ruby states, “"George, do you remember when I was a child, when we were children, and sometimes strange things would just... happen around me?” George gives her an odd look and says, "What are you saying?" Ruby clears her throat again. She was willing to be truthful, then she had to be truthful. 

She states, "Did you ever wonder why I have this gorgeous red hair," she swings her hair back and forth, "When my parents and most other people in my family don't? Or you remember when I used to talk about my grandmother, who also had red hair, and why they made her leave?" George just continues to look at her funny. "George, I can do things. I mean, it's not like I try to do them or wanted to be able to do them... well, I just... can... do things. And I've learned how make them work for me." Ruby meets George's eyes, her own pleading without words that he'll be able to accept her. 

He replies, "I don't understand? What can you do? How?" "I don't know how, I just can," she sighs. "I didn't ask for this, please understand that." She looks around the room for a moment and sees some unlit candles across the room on the side table. She looks at George, then looks at the candles before softly speaking the very commonly spoken incantation to light them. They ignite. He is silent for a while then says, "So, you can light candles just by thinking about them? 

Ruby nods her head up and down. "Yes, I can." She steps towards George. "I can detect when magic is present. I can make people go to sleep. I can even make people and items invisible. It doesn't always work though." She pauses. "I can do some other things too." She puts her hand gently on his arm. "You don't hate me, do you? I couldn't bare it George, if you hated me. My parents always hated me because of this, they couldn't bring themselves to love their own daughter because my hair is red. Because I'm... different. I've hidden it for a long time but I just can't hide it from you. Nor do I want to. I want you to lo... like me for who I am and I just don't know what I would do if you hated me." He replies, "I don't hate you....it's just...this will have to be something I will need to think about?" 

"Think about?" Ruby repeats numbly. Then her face turns cold, although anyone who knows her well sees disappointment and hurt more than anything else. "I understand. I'll... let you think." Ruby doesn't look at George, she just grabs her jacket and hurries up the stairs without looking back. She heads to the guest room where she throws herself face down on the bed like a child. 

I should have known! Why am I surprised, I did know there would be something he would hate out of all the things you had to tell him, more than one something if it got that far. And there is so much you didn't tell him... She rolls over onto her back and looks out the window, fighting off the tears that are trying to come. Who cares if he doesn't like you anyway, nothing changed, you came here to return the ring and you did, right? If he can't like you for who you are, well, screw him, who needs him anyway. Not you, that's for sure. Really, Ruby West, why do you even care? You can have any man you want. 

A few tears escape out her eyes and fall down her cheeks. She stubbornly wipes them away but it doesn't stop them from continuing. Except maybe him. But he's too good for you anyway and deserves someone who wants to be his wife and make him happy. And you certainly don't want those things. She again wipes the growing tears from her face. Right? With that thought the very confused and upset Ruby West buries her face in her pillow and lets herself cry as much as she wants. She sobs until she can't sob anymore and eventually she drifts into a restless slumber. 

Ruby is later awakened by a knocking at the door. She sits up and notices the room is dark and no light is coming in from behind the window shades and curtains. She rubs her eyes and pushes her wild hair off her face before stretching and rising from the bed. Her face has pillow marks on it from sleeping but her eyes twinkle with hope at who's at the door. She opens it wide to see who is there. 

George is standing there. He says, "Ruby, I'm sorry if I woke you but I thought you might want a bit more to eat before you turned in for good for the night." "Thank you, that's kind of you," she says politely and starts closing the door. "No wait," she stops, catching him before he walks away. It wasn't the time for polite. "I, uh, I don't want to go back to bed now, but I am hungry." She pauses, and bites her lip. "Did you, uh, have a chance to think about what I said?" She clings to the door and tries to smile at him, albeit nervous. 

He says, "Yes, I did. Let's go down to the kitchen and fix ourselves something. We can chat there. William and Richard have both retired for the night so we will be alone." Okay." She smoothes her hair and clothes the best she can and follows George downstairs. Once in the kitchen Ruby starts rummaging though the ice box, pulling and bits and pieces of food for them. She then searches the cabinets for bread. As she looks for the food she talks. 

She begins, "I realize that may have been a shock for you, what I said earlier. It's not really something people in polite society talk about. That and it's illegal and all. But George," she stops rummaging and looks him in the eye, "You're not just polite society to me and I feel like there is a lot you need to know. Perhaps you won't feel the way you do about me once you really get to know me. That's what I was trying to tell you back in Promise City." 

She continues quickly, "I really meant it when I said I couldn't bare it if you hated me. I'm not really sure why I care so much but I do." She shrugs and smiles, "There's just something about you Mr. Eastman. So, what are you thinking?" Ruby starts tugging on her hair while she waits for George's answer. He replies, "That I need to research all aspects of wizard magics before I make any sort of final conclusion." 

"Oh." The disappointment is evident in her voice. "It's not like I really study like a wizard. Although you were right, I do have a friend who is a Mexican Wizard who is helping me learn the right way to use what's inside of me. It's just something that runs in my family. And I would assume that if, and I mean IF, I ever had babies there would be a chance it could happen to the baby too." She stands uncomfortably for a moment. "I understand George, if you want us to leave, just say so and we'll find somewhere else to stay. Or just go home. We've already put you out so much and put you in danger. I didn't mean for you to be involved in any of that craziness." 

He steps forward and takes Ruby's hands. "I do not want you to leave...ever. I just meant to say that I am unfamiliar with the subject wizard magics so rather than depending upon comments made by priests and government officials I want to do an impartial study of it on my own to be able to draw my own conclusions about it. I may very well reach the same conclusions that you have by the time I am done." "Even after everything I've told you, you still want to be with me?" She keeps her eyes locked on his while she waits for his answer. He replies, "Of course I do. I love you." 

Ruby's cheeks flush at his answer. "I... I'm not even sure what to say. I don't deserve you as a friend." She smiles at him then stands on her toes, and kisses his lips lightly without breaking eye contact. Her smile grows wider. "So, do you have any wine to go with our dinner?" He replies, "We can. Your friend Richard Broughton chose the wines to go with lunch, he seems to know something about them. Do you have any preferences for dinner and which of the leftovers from lunch would you like heated up?" 

She says, "How about the beef with the peas, that sounds good. And wine to go with that, so we can drink too much and just relax and be silly! Although to be honest, I'm saving a lot of room for that yummy dessert." Plus her belly was starting to fill with butterflies and not leaving a lot of room for hunger. "And I'm not too picky." Ruby starts gathering together the dinner for them. She picks on some cornbread while she gets the stuff unwrapped. She says, "Richard's really smart. He knows a lot about a lot of things. He's more than a little like you actually, I think you two could be good friends. Do you have a lot of friends around here?" 

George replies, "I have a lot of acquaintances. My job keeps me far too busy to make friendships. Richard does appear to be a man of good character. As for drinking and silliness, tomorrow is Sunday and I've never been one for church, so we could both sleep in if you would like." She says, "So, uh, how do we heat this stuff up?" she says waving her hand over the food, not having a clue. 

"I don't really go to church either but even if I did, I love sleeping in, it's one of my favorite things. I guess it's partially because I've always had a late night job. I think I was just never meant to get up early anyway and the job helps me with that goal," she laughs. "So yes, let's plan on sleeping in. And being silly. Perhaps when we awake we'll even find someone has taken care of breakfast for us!" George begins to show Ruby how to heat up the food, and she actually pays attention while he shows her. 

"You know, I don't have a lot of friends myself. Well, I didn't used to. More because I didn't trust anyone. But moving to Promise City changed that, I have some really great friends there now. It's why living there is important to me. I want to prove to myself that I can make it on my own without resorting to the uh, other stuff. You know, make it for real, like you. I also don't want to be deserting the friends I have finally made. I like to think they count on me, you know what I mean? Even if they don't need me, they are very important to me and I miss them. 

Plus, I have my saloon there now, and did I tell you it's a hotel now too? Anyway, it's very popular, maybe the most popular and successful saloon in the whole city! Course there is the Palace run by that idiot Adair but his saloon is just a whorehouse anyway. Of course, I, with my singing, have many adoring fans at the Lucky Lady," she teases, "And what would they do without me if I didn't return?" Ruby was finally relaxing, the thought of a fun night, casual dinner and some drinks very appealing to her. Especially that it was going to be with George. Her eyes twinkle and the smile naturally stays on her face as they continue to talk. 

George says, "Well, given my own experiences in Promise City I won't object if I never see that place again." "How are you going to woo me properly if you won't even come to where I live darling?" Ruby teases. She notices the look on George's face and she stops teasing. "I can totally understand that you had a bad experience George. A lot of that was my fault, and I'm so sorry. But there were a lot of people there who liked you. Especially Dorita and Pedro, and Mr. Gonzales at the El Parador. They loved you and think you're just fabulous. They never really liked me being with Jake. I mean, look at the party they were giving for you, for us..." In a more dour voice she continues, "And of course, your cousin is there." 

She puts the smile back on her face. "I hope you'll consider giving Promise City another try. I would be devastated to know you'll never visit. Please say you'll at least think about it." He replies, "I am considering visiting Tucson again based upon what Richard has suggested. You have property there as well. I'm afraid that's as close as I hope to ever get again to Promise City." She says, "I do own a very small part of the meeting house there, but I don't think I'll be there all that much..." Ruby seems very disappointed in George's answer as many thoughts runs through her head before she perks up again. 

"Well, perhaps I can persuade you differently over the course of this weekend. Don't think of it as visiting Promise City as visiting me." Ruby quickly changes the subject. "So, while we're making this fabulous meal," she pours them some generous glasses of wine that George has taken out to go with their meals, "Why don't you tell me what you think is going to happen between us?" George replies, "I have no idea, I'm willing to take this one step at a time." Ruby takes a few big gulps from her glass. "Alright then. Why don't you tell me what you look for in a woman? That might be a good start." She takes another gulp. "Just trying to figure out who you are and what you like George." 

He replies, "I am the same person I always was. An adventurer, although many of my adventures take place within my own imagination. I imagine a time where the magic of photography will be in the hands of the common man. I imagine a world where workers share in the wealth of the owners for the betterment of all. I imagine a world where music will be available for everybody to hear. And I have imagined a time where our lives are intertwined Ruby. None of those may happen, but I have to follow my dreams." 

She says, "And you should, you really should. For a long time I gave up even imagining I had dreams and it's like I was dead inside. I don't want to be like that anymore, it's horrible." Ruby steps closer to him, so their shoulders are touching. "I'm not saying your dreams will come true either, but it's better to try than to be dead like I was. Besides, you're doing pretty well making them come true so far. I think so anyway." Ruby blushes a little, then pushes herself off the counter, glass in hand. 

She exaggerates as she spins around the kitchen. "You know what I need? I need someone to take care of me, make me feel safe, and most importantly to know that I'm really loved, for who I am and not what I look like. I really need that. And what I want? Someone adventurous, smart, strong, honest and true." She bounces over to George and ends up right next to him where she began. "Someone sexy, someone who knows I want a kiss, and takes it instead of asking. Someone who likes to have fun like I do." She lowers her voice, "Wouldn't it be amazing to find someone who was all the things you needed and wanted?" 

George grabs Ruby, pulls her to him, and plants a kiss on her lips. Ruby throws her arms around George and passionately returns his kiss. Her heart pounds, her belly flutters and for a moment, she feels like a schoolgirl with her first crush. She finally pulls herself away from the kiss, although not too far. "George," she says breathlessly, "That was... nice." Nice? Nice?? What's wrong with you Ruby West?? she yells at herself. You're acting like an idiot! No, she argues with herself, You're acting like you actually have feelings for him. 

She clears her thoughts away by clearing her throat. "Nice may not be the best word. I don't know what the right word is at the moment." Instead of finding the right word she takes his hand and places it on her chest, so he can feel her heart pounding himself. George breaks the kiss and pulls away. He stammers, "I...I'm truly sorry Ruby. I am acting inappropriately. Please forgive me." "Who says you're acting inappropriately? Isn't that for us to decide?" She takes a step closer for the step he took away. "Didn't you like my kiss George?" 

"Yes...of course....but Ruby, this isn't right. We're here alone, we shouldn't allow our emotions to carry us away," he states. "Didn't you hear anything about the kind of man I want?" She steps away from him and takes another drink of wine. She tries to busy herself with the food preparation but really she's just avoiding looking at him. She wonders why she keeps letting herself get disappointed... and where her wits have gone. She says quietly still without looking at him, "I don't know what you want from me George. Either you want me or you don't." 

He replies, "Oh, I want you Ruby, so very much. But I don't want to take unfair advantage of you. You have had an emotional day and you've been drinking. I wouldn't want to do anything that would make you think less of me tomorrow." Ruby finally smiles at George, her hair spilling over one shoulder as she gazes at him. "I don't think there's any way I could think less of you Mr. Eastman. You are one of the finest people I know. Maybe THE finest." She makes eye contact with him for a few long moments. "Why don't we eat now? I still have lots to tell you about. We can talk more about kissing... later... if you'd like." 

He says that sounds like a good idea. He checks the food and finds it is warmed up enough, placing it on their plates. He refills their wine glasses. As they begin to eat he asks, "So, what else did you want to tell me?" She states, "Well, I certainly have some stories to tell you. Good thing we have all night." Over the course of their meal Ruby recounts the story to George of the Cowboy Gang and her involvement with them. How the fear took over their lives for so long and how she almost died. About the books, about her friends actions, about the Festival. And how she believes the danger, at least most of it, is over now. She finishes up the story, "Of course, we did manage to find SOME fun through all of that, so it's not like it was all bad. But the day Ringo died, when Jake killed him, a great weight was lifted off of all of us." 

"Crazy story, huh?" Ruby laughs. They both had consumed a few glasses of wine and Ruby was finally feeling the warm, relaxed state that she enjoyed so much. He says, "My, you certainly have had your share of adventure. I can see why you are anxious to hurry back to Arizona, aside from being mistaken for bank robbers this community must pale by comparison." 

"You know George, I like adventure, I long for it even, but not that kind of adventure. I like the exotic kind, you know exploring ancient cities, wandering through the Pyramids or the rain forest, like you did, seeing new and exciting lands and people, that kind of stuff. Not being hunted day and night by murderers." She swirls the thick red wine in her glass as she speaks. "As for Rochester, my parents are here, which makes the place much less appealing to me. Honestly, I can't believe you're still friends with them. I'll admit, Promise City isn't the most glamorous town but truth be told, and I've mentioned it before, my friends are there. I'm sure you can understand that." 

He states emphatically, "I am not their friend, I am their acquaintance. My recent dealings with them have to do with a sale and transfer of some property. They knew of you now being in Arizona but did not hear it from me, apparently my cousin sent them a letter. I told them that we had seen one another and showed them a photograph that I had taken of you there. I'm now sorry that I did, I doubt they would have recognized you from the photograph in today's newspaper otherwise." Ruby smiles, and put her hand on George's. "It's alright, it's not your fault." She laughs, "I would have loved to be a fly on the wall when they saw that picture. I'm sure I am nothing they hoped I would be." 

The smile fades off Ruby's face. "You don't think they will try anything to do with me, do you?" He replies, "I do not know. I am sure that your mother would still like to see you married to me." Ruby says, "Yes, I'm sure she would like to take advantage of your success. But I'm quite certain that is not a good enough reason to marry someone. Shouldn't love be a part of the decision? The only part actually? People should only marry if the two of them truly love each other. Otherwise, how will it work?" She leans her elbow on the table and rest her head in her palm. Leaning towards him she says, "Don't you agree?" 

He says, "Absolutely, I have always felt that love is critical for the success of any marriage. Arranged marriages have their place in the world among royalty and the well-to-do, but without the feelings of the heart what do you really have there? Just a business arrangement? That is no way to go about things, you have to truly believe." "Well, I'm glad we agree on that. I never thought there would come a day that I even considered getting married myself. Love is a crazy thing," she shrugs. Ruby is quiet... there is more she wants to stay on the topic but she hasn't had quite enough wine yet.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighteen, “Message from the Priestess“, Sunday, June 18th, 8:00 A.M. *

Minerva groans as she rolls over, her muscles tight from a night of sword practice. "Right, the sermon. I have been trying to think of the right words to get them to think of the gods will before they cast their vote in the election tomorrow. I think believe that I have already said what needs to be said, but I will repeat it once more as it is worth repeating. She drags herself out of bed rolls her shoulders to loosen the muscles and makes ready for the Sunday service. The worship service is well attended, with quite of few of the candidates from all three political parties in attendance, as well as several dozen first time attendees, many of them visitors in town for either the poker tournament or the Shakespeare play. 

Chester attends morning services at the church with Clarisse. She says to him, "I heard a rumor that there was someone shot up the Lucky Lady last night. Do you know what happened, Chet?" He says, "It was nothing like that, dear. Someone broke into the cooper's shop last night. Jeff Mills was outside getting some air, when he heard the glass breaking. He chased the guy off, but not before he got shot at. Luckily the shots went wide. I couldn't find the burglar." She states, "Well I'm just glad that nobody was hurt. Why would anybody try to rob the Cooper Shop, there's nothing there except empty barrels?" Chester shrugs. "Beats me. Maybe they thought Coyote Kay kept money in the shop. The best thing is that nobody got hurt." 

Minerva stands before the podium, looking every inch the righteous servant of the gods in her green priestly garbs topped with a crown of Olive leaves that nestles in her thick black, unbound hair wills the congregation to silence with her dark burning eyes and in a clear booming voice that carries across the square begins: It is imperative that all good people of Promise city; men, women, non-human and human, alike join together for the good of the town and the glory of the gods and make Their will known. Let us reflect upon the words of this brave man, and remember those who fought, and continue to fight, for the freedom and equality. 

Like an unchecked cancer, hate corrodes the personality and eats away its vital unity. Hate destroys a man's sense of values and his objectivity. It causes him to describe the beautiful as ugly and the ugly as beautiful, and to confuse the true with the false and the false with the true. 
In January 1863 a great American, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of non-humans, who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of captivity. 
But, we must face the tragic fact that the non-human is still not free. 

The life of the non-human is still sadly crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of discrimination. The non-human lives on a lonely island of poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of material prosperity. The non-human is still languishing in the corners of Promise City society and finds himself an exile in his own land. So we have come here today to dramatize an appalling condition. In a sense we have come here to cash a check. When the architects of our republic wrote the magnificent words of the Constitution and the declaration of Independence, they were signing a promissory note to which every American was to fall heir. This note was a promise that all men would be guaranteed the inalienable rights of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. 

It is obvious today that Promise City has defaulted on this promissory note insofar as her citizens of various races are concerned. Instead of honoring this sacred obligation, Promise City has given the non-human people a bad check which has come back marked "insufficient funds." But we refuse to believe that the bank of justice is bankrupt. We refuse to believe that there are insufficient funds in the great vaults of opportunity of this town. So we have come to cash this check -- a check that will give us upon demand the riches of freedom and the security of justice. We have also come to this hallowed spot to remind Promise City of the fierce urgency of now. 

This is no time to engage in the luxury of cooling off or to take the tranquilizing drug of gradualism. Now is the time to rise from the dark and desolate valley of segregation to the sunlit path of racial justice. Now is the time to open the doors of opportunity to all of the God's children. Now is the time to lift our town from the quicksand of racial injustice to the solid rock of brotherhood. 

It would be fatal for the town to overlook the urgency of the moment and to underestimate the determination of the non-human. This sweltering summer of the non-human’s legitimate discontent will not pass until there is an invigorating autumn of freedom and equality. Eighteen sixty-three is not an end, but a beginning. Those who hope that the non-human needed to blow off steam and will now be content will have a rude awakening if the town returns to business as usual. There will be neither rest nor tranquility in Promise City until all are granted his citizenship rights. The whirlwinds of revolt will continue to shake the foundations of our town until the bright day of justice emerges. 

But there is something that I must say to my people who stand on the warm threshold which leads into the palace of justice. In the process of gaining our rightful place we must not be guilty of wrongful deeds. Let us not seek to satisfy our thirst for freedom by drinking from the cup of bitterness and hatred. We must forever conduct our struggle on the high plane of dignity and discipline. We must not allow our creative protest to degenerate into physical violence. Again and again we must rise to the majestic heights of meeting physical force with soul force. The marvelous new militancy which has engulfed the non-human and female community must not lead us to distrust of all human males, for many of our human brothers, as evidenced by their presence here today, have come to realize that their destiny is tied up with our destiny and their freedom is inextricably bound to our freedom. We cannot walk alone. 

And as we walk, we must make the pledge that we shall march ahead. We cannot turn back. There are those who are asking the devotees of civil rights, "When will you be satisfied?" We can never be satisfied as long as our bodies, heavy with the fatigue of travel, cannot gain lodging in the hotels and boarding houses of our town. We can never be satisfied as long as a Non human in Promise City are not considered equal. No, no, we are not satisfied, and we will not be satisfied until justice rolls down like waters and righteousness like a mighty stream. 

I am not unmindful that some of you have come here out of great trials and tribulations. Some of you have come fresh from narrow cells. Some of you have come from areas where your quest for freedom left you battered by the storms of persecution and staggered by the winds of police brutality. You have been the veterans of creative suffering. Continue to work with the faith that unearned suffering is redemptive. 

Go home knowing that somehow this situation can and will be changed. Let us not wallow in the valley of despair. I say to you today, my friends, that in spite of the difficulties and frustrations of the moment, I still have a dream. It is a dream deeply rooted in the American dream. I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: We hold these truths to be self-evident: that all men are created equal. 

I have a dream that one day on the red hills of the south the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave-owners will be able to sit down together at a table of brotherhood. I have a dream that one day every state sweltering with the heat of injustice and oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice. I have a dream that my children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character. I have a dream today. I have a dream that one day the every state will be transformed into a situation where little non-human boys and girls will be able to join hands with little human boys and human girls and walk together as sisters and brothers. 

I have a dream today. I have a dream that one day every valley shall be exalted, every hill and mountain shall be made low, the rough places will be made plain, and the crooked places will be made straight, and the glory of the Gods shall be revealed, and all flesh shall see it together. 
This is our hope. This is the faith with which I return home. With this faith we will be able to hew out of the mountain of despair a stone of hope. With this faith we will be able to transform the jangling discords of our nation into a beautiful symphony of brotherhood. With this faith we will be able to work together, to pray together, to struggle together, to go to jail together, to stand up for freedom together, knowing that we will be free one day. 

This will be the day when all of the God's children will be able to sing with a new meaning, My country, 'tis of thee, sweet land of liberty, of thee I sing. Land where my fathers died, land of the pilgrim's pride, from every mountainside, let freedom ring. And if America is to be a great nation this must become true. So let freedom ring from the prodigious hilltops and the mighty mountains From every mountainside, let freedom ring. When we let freedom ring, when we let it ring from every village and every hamlet, from every state and every city, we will be able to speed up that day when all of God's children, non human men and human men, women ,dwarves and orcs, elves, vigilance committee and, merchants, will be able to join hands and sing in the words of the old non-human spiritual, Free at last! free at last! thank God Almighty, we are free at last" 

The Elections are tomorrow. It is your duty to vote. It is your duty to vote against hate to send a message to those who have closed their hearts to the gods will. Tomorrow you must vote for light and freedom and equality for all of the gods children. Go home now and search your hearts. Tomorrow the gods will guide your vote. Chester listens to the sermon in rapt attention. He hopes that it will reach the hearts of those who don't want equality among the races. 

Mitchell Berg also attend the worship service and tells Chet afterwards "Helen agreed to take the duty at the jail, after being eliminated from the tournament she has no desire to go back and see the winners. Eddie had the night shift so I sent him to sleep and I plan to take a few hours off until the play this afternoon then I'll keep an eye on things there. That'll leave you and Neil to switch off between Main Street and the Lucky Lady." Chester says, "OK, Marshall. I can see why Helen wouldn't want to stick around the Lucky Lady. Since I was in the Lucky Lady last night, I can be on Main Street." 

Ginnie awakens Kate at 10:45 AM. Kate sees that Ginnie is already washed up and wearing a nice dress, with the green "Lucky Lady" employee armbands on. Kate exclaims, "10:45? Is Janet gone? I asked her to wake me before she left!" Ginnie replies, "She decided to wait another day, wanting to attend the worship service today with her friends. I think they had a reconciliation of sorts yesterday." "Good," Kate sighed. "I hated to think of her leaving with so much regret. And I'll get the chance to say goodbye properly." 

She put her feet on the floor, but stayed sitting for a minute. "I see you're all ready. I remember a day when you argued with me about needing more than one dress. I'm glad I won that one, and I'm glad to see you look so happy. Did you get good tips last night?" Ginnie replies, "Yes, $ 35.25 for just myself and another $ 12.65 from the shared tips pool." "Very well done," Kate said, surprised. "That's more than we make teaching in a month. Maybe I ought to stay in waitressing." Ginnie replies, "Only if we can find a place where the regular customers can afford to drop three-thousand dollars to play cards at. $ 20 of mine were from that Berwind man who spoke at the school. He's not playing any more so I doubt I will do as well today." 

She got up and hugged Ginnie. "I'll get dressed and be ready in just a few minutes." She got out her yellow dress with the low, square neckline and kept talking as she dressed and fixed her hair. "Harry said something about a surprise today. I wish I had time for a bath, I could use one." Ginnie replies, "Don't you know that 'Clean' cantrip yet?" Kate says, "Of course I do, and I'll be using it too. But it's just not the same as a good soak. A spell is not relaxing, quiet, and warm." 

When she was dressed, clean, and put together she went downstairs with Ginnie where they ate a quick breakfast of fruit, cheese, and bread and butter. "Maybe the big winner today will tip all of you well. They'll certainly be rich enough," she said as they locked up the house and made the short walk over to the Lucky Lady. They arrive at 11:15. Most of the employees are present including all of the children. Behind the bar covered over by a black cloth is a mounted frame three-feet-high by two-feet-wide. 

Kate smiled. "I think I have guessed the surprise," she said to Ginnie. "And I am indeed happy to see it. Yesterday might have been better though." "Why?" Ginnie asks. She leans down and whispers, "You will notice Mr. Franklin will not be present today. He had no reflection and was dealt with appropriately. I believe the surprise is our new mirror." "Good guess but wrong," is the young girl's reply. Kate asks, "How long have you known about whatever this is?" Ginnie replies, "A while." Kate asks, "Am I the only person who didn't?" Ginnie replies, "Only a few knew, I'm just one to keep an eye on things." 

Darla Peacock enters the room and tells the staff that Mr. Franklin has withdrawn for the tournament so there are only twelve players remaining. The three poker tables are set up in the center of the room. She gives them instructions and assignments. Van Horne comes downstairs wearing a new suit and his purple "Host" armbands followed by dealers Job Kane and Isaac Stevens with their blue "Dealer" armbands. The clock is now almost to half past the hour. 
Van Horne asks the assembled group if they are ready to open up. "I believe so," Kate said. "Harry, everything ready?" 

The Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon opens its doors at 11:30 AM on Sunday and people begin to arrive at the tournament. Newspaperman Chumbley sets up shop on the Lucky Lady porch hawking copies of the latest edition of the Promise City Mirror, which most patrons coming in have in their hands. Not long after the Lucky Lady doors open is a public unveiling. Van Horne gathers everybody's attention and directs them to look over at the bar. 

Harry Rote removes the black cloth revealing of brand a new portrait of former Lucky Lady owner Niles Hoover. Rote says, "This elaborate picture frame was hand carved and stained by Cole Rixton. The portrait was painted by Patrick Enion from a photograph taken by Roger Fly. This painting will find a permanent home at the school now named for Niles Hoover but given the public attention of the Tournament we wanted to have the unveiling and initial public viewing here as part of this event, taking place at the establishment that Niles Hoover owned." 

Young Herbert Hoover makes a short speech regarding his late Uncle followed by a slightly longer speech by Harry Rote, who says that Niles was his best friend and is deeply missed. Kate pulled out her handkerchief and wiped her eyes. She had grown accustomed to Harry taking a larger role, but not to Niles being gone. None of them spoke of it much, but it was felt. She went over to Harry. "You're right, I'm very pleased. What a beautiful portrait." The unveiling over with, people begin to go about getting ready for the tournament. Most patrons get themselves something to drink from the bar and several get comfortable in seats and barstools and start to read the newspapers while they wait for the tournament to start. 

Lucky Lady Tournament Host Cornelius Van Horne states “Ladies and Gentlemen. Games will resume at exactly 12:00 noon. The remaining dozen players will be at three tables and will play until either 8:00 PM or until there are only eight players remaining, whichever comes first. At that time there will be a half-hour meal break and we will consolidate down to two tables. This next session will include only the silver $ 50 poker chips, gold $ 100 poker chips and platinum $ 500 poker chips. The minimum ante will be a silver poker chip. Yesterday’s copper chips have all been sold out but a few hundred bronze chips still remain and will be available for sale at the bar as souvenirs for twenty-five cents apiece.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-nineteen, “Tomlinson’s Request“, Sunday, June 18th, 11:45 A.M. * 

Chester takes his position on Main Street. His mind drifts back to last night when he went back to check on Franklin's "friends" back at the Promise City Hotel. They seemed surprised and had no idea how they got to Promise City. Chester explained that Franklin was some sort of hypnotist. 

Kate asked Mr. Chumbley for a copy of the day's paper, and after helping everyone get settled let the children take over as she looked it over. The top story has the headline “Van Horne Tournament Eliminates 60% of Players during Day One!” 

The story itself is a recap of the first day’s events, including colorful accounts of each time a cheater was caught. The reporter piles on high praises for the level of security provided. The story mentions Jim Franklin having completed the first day’s play but withdrawing from the tournament prior to day two, with speculation that an affiliation was discovered between him and at least one of the two ‘signal men’ who were arrested. The paper lists the remaining twelve player in descending order by starting funds for Day Two as follows: 

#1 $ 11,150….’Silver’ Jake Cook 
#2 $ 10,150….Evan Adair 
#3 $ 8,850…..Moria Stone Enion 
#4 $ 8,300…..Brady ‘The Gambler’ Hawkes 
#5 $ 8,200…..Brett Maverick 
#6 $ 7,600…..Bat Masterson 
#7 $ 7,500…..Governor Anson P.K. Safford 
#8 $ 7,400…..Commodore James Duvall 
#9 $ 6,850…..Forest Morand 
#10 $ 4,600…..’Poker’ Alice Ivers 
#11 $ 3,000…..Victor Muratz 
#12 $ 1,900…..Lottie ‘The Poker Queen’ Dano 

The paper speculates that due to the dollar discrepancies the lowest three will have a very difficult time in making a comeback but that with only a $ 2,000 different between #3 and #9, and those being just a few thousand under the top two, that the tournament is clearly up for grabs among those nine players. A second page one story has the headline “Mayoral Debate Tonight”. It mentions that the mayoral debate between Frank Condon, Hamilton Fisk and Emery Shaw will be at 7:00 PM in the town hall. The story also mentions that the deadline to finalize the tickets for all political parties is at 5:00 PM, so the full ballot including all last-minute substitutions will be announced at the beginning of the debate. 

The final story on the front page reads “Deadeye Douglas Spotted in New York”. The short article reads “Arthur Deadeye Douglas and his paramour and accomplice Mae Clarke were seen on Friday evening getting off a train in Rochester, New York. They were later seen meeting up with another woman believed to be either Sally Fox or Pamela Yeats. In the early morning hours Rochester Police and Pinkerton Detectives surrounded the hotel where the trio were staying but the outlaws somehow managed to escape capture. Until now a nationwide manhunt had failed to locate Douglas and Clarke who are believed to still be in the possession of over a million dollars from the recent Leadville, Colorado bank robbery. Gang members Fox and Yeats had been captured but escaped from prison on Thursday evening. 

Kate sighed and shook her head. At least they weren't anywhere near here. How they managed to slip away every time they were nearly caught was a mystery, although it wouldn't be surprising if they had magic at their disposal. She folded up the paper and went back to work, keeping an eye on the clock so she wouldn't be late for the play this afternoon. 

Players find their places at the tables, all of whom are with dealers they haven’t played with yet in the tournament. Cornelius Van Horne has at his table Jake Cook, Lottie Dano, Alice Ivers and Brett Maverick. Isaac Stevens has at his table Commodore Duvall, Brady Hawkes, Bat Masterson and Governor Safford. Job Kane has at his table Evan Adair, Moria Enion, Forest Morand and Victor Muratz. 

Muratz appears to be somewhat confused and disoriented, looking around the room as though he were seeing it for the very first time. Kate watched Mr. Muratz with sympathy, wondering if he had been in any way willing to help Franklin. Then she looked toward Job. Mr. Tomlinson had said he would clear Job's mind this morning, although she had not suspected anything before so was unsure she'd notice any difference now. 

Before the first hand is dealt, Jake recalls part of his conversation with Van Horne reflecting briefly on the players remaining in the tournament. Adair is doing better than he expected, but he is not at all surprised that he made it to the second day. Forest Morand is a surprise. Perhaps Jake new him too well from countless games played and underestimated his skill against others. Jake expected Lumley would not make day two, but was surprised when Conrad Booth did not. He did not expect Conrad to be a leader today, but guessed the man would at least make it to the start of day two. Too distracted, was all Jake could figure, he does not want this bad enough. The most of the other leaders are no surprise to Jake. 

During the first hour of play at the Van Horne table Brett Maverick comes out as the early leader at the table, winning five of the nine hands played, with Ivers winning two and with Cook and Dano each winning only one. Jake Cook decides to then assist Maverick at eliminating the first distraction at their table, Lottie Dano. Though she seemed to have quite a reputation, she had not measured up the top players this weekend. As he looks over his cards, deciding whether to drop this hand or stretch for the inside straight, Silver Jake Cooks mulls over his strategy for the next hour or so. Although I have a fair amount on him, it is too early to go after Maverick. All that will do at this point is let Ivers take advantage and climb back. No, sorry Alice, it is time for you to depart the tournament as another unnecessary distraction. 

Jake decides to uncharacteristically go for the inside straight, but not to risk too much on the bet. Keep them guessing on the pattern. He also begins the methodological process of taking 'Poker' Alice's remaining stake without leaving any advantage open to or confronting Maverick. Jake somehow knew he would be facing Brett Maverick as one of the players at the last table. With Jake’s more aggressive play Maverick’s luck turns, with Ivers taking five of the ten hands played in the next hour, Cook winning four, Maverick winning only one and Dano being the first player eliminated this day from the tournament. At that point Cook’s pile of chips is around the $ 12,000 mark, with Ivers at around half that and Maverick equidistant in between. 

Isaac Steven’s table has relatively boring play for the first hour, with the four players betting conservatively as they size up their opponents and dealer. By 1:00 PM only a few hundred dollars have shifted hands from Masterson to the other three players. During the next hour Commodore Duvall begins to dominate, winning seven of the next twelve hands played with Safford winning three and Hawkes winning two. By 2:00 PM Duvall’s stack of chips is up by $ 2,200 from noontime while Safford is down $ 400, Hawkes is down $ 600 and Masterson is down $ 1200. 

Over at Job Kane’s table Muratz comes out strong followed by Enion. As 2:00 PM draws near Adair has also started to win a few hands while Muratz’s winning streak begins to take a downturn. Enion’s winnings are now up $ 900 since noontime, Adair is up a few hundred while Morand and Muratz both now find themselves down several hundred. 

As things began to settle down Kate observed the tables, wishing to see Jake do a little better and Adair do a lot worse. Unfortunately, by the time things really got rolling it was time for her leave for the play. She turned in her armbands and thanked Harry again, then walked over to the town hall. Kate arrives at the Town Hall a little early and the public is not admitted in yet, but Conrad sees her and manages to get the door unlocked for her to enter. He says, "Don't kiss me, I already have my stage make-up on." "Don't kiss me... I never thought I'd hear those words from you," she teased. "I'll have to kiss you twice later." 

Kate also sees Kevin Tomlinson standing over near the stage, and from the way he is glancing at her she suspects he wishes to speak with her too. She looked over at Mr. Tomlinson until she met his eye and was certain he'd noticed. "I hope you got enough sleep last night." Conrad replies, "I believe that I did, and even if I have not getting on stage will give me a rush. Now my goal for this performance is to get through it without any of my friends and relatives getting shot. Do you think you can handle that for me?" She replies, “Not to worry. I made it a whole day yesterday without getting shot. I hope to extend that record to two days in a row. 

You just concentrate of your role; you don't get this opportunity very often anymore. I wish it could be more. Do you think the performances have been successful enough to warrant another production in a few months?" Conrad says, "Yes, I would think so. Miss. Marcus will be moving on, but in truth, her role in this production has not been nearly as great as I had expected it to be. In fact, I would say that myself, Estaban Fuente and Sandra Wainwright had far more to do with it than Josephine did." Kate says, “"To be fair, she has been distracted these last two weeks. There is so much talent in this town, it would be a shame not to see it put to good use. 

And perhaps next time I can be more involved. I'd like to see something by Oscar Wilde, or George Bernard Shaw myself. If this town can handle Shakespeare they can certainly handle a comedy of manners." Conrad says, "I agree. But for now let's get through this one production and then after the election I can approach the new Town Council about sponsoring future plays." Josephine Marcus comes out from the far end of the room and calls for Conrad. He says, "That's my cue, I have to go. Enjoy the production dear." She started going up on her toes to kiss him, then thumped back down on her heels. "That's right, no kisses. You enjoy it is well; you'll be wonderful." 

Conrad hurried away toward Josephine and Kate casually crossed the room toward Kevin Tomlinson. Kevin approaches her and says, "I trust that you are doing well today." "Well enough. The sun is out, all seems peaceful, and I may finally get a chance to see the end of this play. I hope you haven't suffered from your late night." He replies, "No, but I have had a busy morning, treating most of the victims. None of Mr. Franklin's associates had any recent memories, each one recalling last being in Denver between four and nine days ago. The two from the jail have been treated and released. They left on the 9:00 AM stagecoach. 

The two women at the Promise City Hotel are still there, trying to figure out what to do next. After being told what had transpired Mr. Muratz decided to resume playing in the tournament. I find it amusing that he ended the day at exactly $ 3,000, so today he started anew at the same point they all began at yesterday. I need for him to stay around as I haven't been able to treat him yet due to one of the treatment elixir's side effects." Kate asks, "Side effects? I didn't realize there were any. I was wondering if you'd been to see Job yet today. What are the side effects, if I may ask?" 

He replies, "It makes you physically a little bit younger. Given how closely people were watching both Muratz and Kane yesterday I didn't think it would be a good idea of them showing up at the tournament today looking different than they did yesterday." "Are you sure I don't need any of that? I wouldn't mind looking a bit younger," she said lightly. "I'm getting old and careworn fulfilling my duties to protect the town." "Sorry, this elixir is only for people who have been bitten and partially drained by a vampire." She says, "Thankfully I have only been bitten and not drained; I'm more than pleased not to qualify for this particular treatment." 

She sighed and grew more serious. "It's an odd position to be in, isn't it? Knowing things no one else does, and at least for me that obligates you to do something about it. But you've been in this position for a long time, haven't you?" He states, "It's what I have dedicated my life to Mrs. Kale." She was quiet for a moment. "Was there something in particular you wanted to talk about, Mr. Tomlinson. I only ask because you seemed anxious to speak when I came in." He says, “Yes, I need to do something about Shannon. Now that the immediate threat is over I need to get her some training beyond what I myself can accomplish. That would mean traveling to England. You know her family better than I do, would that present a problem to them?" 

Kate answers, "Her uncle and her brother Patrick are very protective. Her mother is more easy-going than you would imagine, but still, you must think of how this would appear to all of them. I don't imagine you have any intention of telling them the truth about why she has to go. All they would know is that a handsome young man seeks to take her away to Europe, unmarried, to do the gods know what. A chaperone might go a long way toward softening them. What do you intend to tell them about the reasons for the trip?" Tomlinson states, "Shannon says that her mother values education. Several of the members of the Watcher's Council are academics, Professors at Oxford and Cambridge. I was thinking that a special invitation to an advanced seminar would be in order." 

Kate says, "That seems a likely scenario, especially since Shannon has had education at the University at Belfast. It would be possible for her name to have reached professors elsewhere. I'm not sure who Mrs. O'Hara still knows, so you should consider the possibility that she'll check up on the facts. I think you have hit on a good idea, although I still think you might be facing the issue of a chaperone. How long would you be gone? You were an Oxford scholar yourself, weren't you? That would certainly explain why you would accompany her." He replies, "Would you consider accompanying us as a chaperone Mrs. Kale?" 

Kate thought for a moment. "I would consider it, but I would need to know when you plan to go and for how long. I have the school here, and the ranch, although I don't pretend to think it can't operate without me. There's Ginnie and Conrad to consider, he and I are supposed to go to San Fransisco in a couple months, and..." She looked at him for a moment. "You'd find out before we got back anyway so you might as well know now, I'm also with child. Please keep that to yourself. If you present yourself as an escort so she won't have to travel alone, rather than a travel partner to begin with Mrs. O'Hara may be amenable to just the two of you going. If you need me and I can arrange it, I would go with you." 

He nods and says, "Ah, I was not aware of your...condition. Perhaps you could help by clarifying for Mrs. O'Hara that my interest in her daughter is not romantic in nature. In fact, it is totally disallowed. The previous Slayer had become involved with her first watcher and that led to his violent death at the hands of her enemies." Kate says, "Before I could do that I need to know exactly what you plan on telling Mrs. O'Hara about how you and Shannon know each other. We obviously can't tell her that you're not allowed to get involved with her daughter, it wouldn't make any sense. Unless you would say you have been called to assist in the teaching of this seminar, and therefore there would be a teacher/student relationship." 

He says, "That sounds like a good approach. I can contact a few of the professors on the Council to draw up letters of invitation." Josie Marcus is now glaring at Tomlinson. He says, "Excuse me, I believe that our director is become impatient. It is about time for us to open the doors to the public. She says, “"I always seem to be distracting her actors. I admit a trip to England is tempting, I've never been. If I'm needed I will help. Good luck today. I will get myself out of the way." 

Kate talked with Sandra Wainwright for a few minutes, then played as the seats in the town hall filled up. Sandra is relieved to see Kate. She comments how her husband's cousin Helga and her boorish husband Gunther arrived in town that morning and are already making their lives miserable. She gestures out the Town Hall door to a plump couple waiting impatiently to enter. Kate tried not to laugh as she commiserated with the other woman. "But they cannot be staying long," she tried to encourage her. "Why are they here in the first place?" Sandra replies, "Apparently so Gunther can brag about how much better Cleveland Ohio is than the Arizona Territory, that's all he's talked about since they got off the stagecoach.” 

Sandra continues, “Honestly though, they are out here regarding the disposition of the will from Helga and Don's Grandmother. We apparently have some sort of inheritance due to us but there are conditions involved that they haven't shared with us yet. Gunther is the executor of the estate. I am thinking that we might need a lawyer to help us out." "Cleveland?" Kate shrugged. "Would you like me to come over and brag about Boston? Mr. Berg is honest and clever, and being an attorney the thing he really loves. But you know that, you've been here longer than I. Just tell your relations you feel it unseemly for money to be discusses among family and will leave it all to your attorney; that may take some of the wind out of his sails." The play soon begins.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty, “A Show, Dinner and Poker too!“, Sunday, June 18th, 3:00 P.M. * 

For the next hour at the Poker Tournament, Steven’s table turns into a poker duel between Duvall and Hawkes with an occasional win by Masterson while Safford starts to lose hundreds of dollars with every hand.  At Kane’s table that hour becomes golden for Enion who wins seven of nine hands, Morand and Muratz each taking one and Adair taking none.

The playing at Van Horne’s table gets boring. Dano and Maverick neither one show any attempt to raise the pots above the minimum ante and the winning hands alternating between the three of them. Maverick starts to tell stories about growing up in east Texas along the Louisiana border and of various types of trouble that he and his brother Bart would get into.  Jake is still willing to hold to his strategy for now, but contemplates when to switch to grinding to drive Alice Ivers out of the game or at least deplete her bankroll so she falls at the next table early. He has the stake to do it, and it should not put him at risk with Maverick. He chuckles to himself inside, it is just boring.

At the Town Hall, having seen the beginning of the play twice now Kate was a bit distracted watching it again. Her mind went from Edwin Booth sitting next to her to the tournament, to Mr. Tomlinson and Shannon O'Hara and the temptation to leave her responsibilities behind for a while and go to England.  The mood in the hall was relaxed as many families had chosen this show rather than the evening shows in the saloons. Kate played during the intermissions, then sat back to pay attention to the last two acts which she had managed to miss the rest of the weekend.

Fairly boring play continues at the Van Horne table for the next hour. None of the three players appears to be willing to be the first one to change the level of the game. Maverick is doing only marginally better than the other two, but finished up by 4:00 PM with each player within a few hundred dollars of where they had been two hours earlier.   Van Horne finally makes a comment "I would say that all three of you are very well versed in long-haul tournament play and knowing the importance of riding a lull in the middle to conserve both mental energy and finances. However, that strategy is not without its own risk, as players elsewhere in the room seem to be now accumulating rather large stacks of chips. It would be dangerous to allow yourself to fall too far behind." 

Looking around that appears to be the case. At the Stevens table Safford apparently never heard of long-haul poker as he continued for the entire hour of hemorrhaging large amounts of money with every hand in hope of the big win that never comes. His losses are fairly evenly distributed among the other three with Hawkes doing a little better than Duvall and Masterson. By 4:00 PM Safford is down to his last$ 1,300 with Duvall and Hawkes both now up to over $ 11,000. Masterson is down several hundred from where he began the day but still appears to be having a fun time.   

Over at Kane’s table both Moratz and Morand had loosing streaks with Adair taking 60% of the hands to Enion’s 40%. By 4:00 PM Adiar has around $ 11,000, Enion is at around $ 12,000, Morand has dropped to $ 4,000 and Muratz is down to his last $ 700.   Speculation begins to rise in the audience that the evening break will occur well before 8:00 PM if Safford, Morand and Muratz all continue to lose at this pace.

Jake has the lead, and determines to hold to his strategy for a bit longer waiting for one of the others to break first.   Maverick is the one who decides to change the momentum, now beginning to raise the stakes. Dano reluctantly goes along, calling but not raising beyond the pace that Maverick is setting.  Jake continues to focus on Dano without giving special advantage to Maverick. For a while he lets Maverick drive the momentum before he sporadically drives the pot up, half the time with his best hands and the other half with empty bluffs. He judges this is a good time to make things unsettled.

Jake Cook is dealt three good winning hands in a row before Maverick has a comeback with the next two hands Jake then wins another followed by two more by Maverick then two more by Jake. By 5:00 Cook’s winnings have increased over $ 2,000 during the last hour, with ninety-percent of that having come from Alice Ivers.    

Lively play has continued at the Stevens table as well, with Safford continuing to lose and is down to his final $ 300 by 5:00 P.M. Masterson has also played poorly during that hour with Duvall and Hawkes sharing the winnings fairly evenly.  At the Kane table, Victor Murtaz is eliminated from the tournament at 4:15 and Morand continues to lose money, wining only two of ten hands played in the hour starting at 4:00 PM with Adair and Enion each taking four. After Muratz was eliminated from the tournament the size of each pot becomes more conservative. By 5:00 PM Morand has lost around $ 1,000 during that hour which is evenly distributed among the other two.

Back at Town Hall, Conrad throws considerable gusto into his performance as Romeo, particularly during his death scene in the final act. At the play's completion Edwin Booth is the first one in the hall on his feet and disobeying doctor's orders removes his arm from the sling and claps loudly. Kate was just behind him, finally swept up in the play. As other applause overtook Edwin's she said, "Edwin, I'll never forgive you if I have to stitch that arm back up. I can applaud for both of us," she smiled. The older man obediently does as instructed. "He was marvelous, wasn't he?" Edwin exclaims.  "Oh yes. A fitting addition to your family, I think. This is what he should be doing, not playing poker."

Edwin Booth's acquaintances Berwind and Roosevelt are also present and come forward to join Edwin and Kate. They suggest going out for a nice dinner together at the Promise City Hotel. Edwin wishes to bring his brother along as well so they wait until the actors are done.   They get Conrad's attention and he says he will meet them there. He also asks if Josephine Marcus can come along, as she was hoping to get to spend some time with the famous elder Booth. Edwin says that is fine, they will save them seats.   

Kate heads off with the three men, arriving at the restaurant at 5:15 PM. They get a table for six.  She comments, "You know, I don't think I've eaten since breakfast, I didn't realize how hungry I was," she said, taking the seat Edwin Booth held for her. "What did you gentlemen think of the play?"   Roosevelt and Berwind indicate that they both have spent considerable time at the theater in New York City and found the two leads in the play to be excellent. Melissa Smith arrives to take their food order. Edwin Booth says that they will wait until they are joined by their two other companions join them. Berwind asks about a wine list and Mrs. Smith tells her that alcoholic beverages are not served there. Edwin suggests that she bring them glasses of whatever fruit juices they have in stock.

Kate says, "Mrs. Smith's cooking is well worth a meal without a bit of wine, believe me. In fact, I think you'd rather not have any of your senses dulled at all for her dinners.   I hope you aren't too disappointed about not being in the tournament any longer," Kate said to Mr. Berwind and Mr. Roosevelt. "Although my impression has been many were willing to pay the $3000 just to find out how far they could get."   Roosevelt replies, "I knew I wouldn't last that long, I just wanted to give it a chance." Berwind says, "I was disappointed, I expected to make it to the final table." 

"Ah, our Romeo and Juliet" Roosevelt exclaims as Conrad and Josephine arrive. Edwin stands and hold the chair for the lady.   Kate turned and smiled at the actors, but mostly at Conrad who took the seat next to her. "It was more than I had dreamed, you must be so pleased."   "It has been a good day," is Conrad's reply.   She leaned over to him and whispered, "Did you see your brother stand up, clapping for you like a mad-man?"  Conrad nods that he did. 

Mrs. Smith returns and takes the meal orders for the table. The charismatic Roosevelt initiates most of the dinner conversation, much of it directed towards Miss. Marcus. She is outgoing and talkative.   Kate was happy to let the others carry the burden of the conversation and let herself fade into the background a bit. She felt just a bit intimidated by her company so listened with interest but kept mostly to asking questions and offering opinions when she felt her knowledge strong enough to support them.    Josie continues to dominate the conversation until the subject  shifts to discussing Wyatt Earp's trail the next morning, when she becomes totally quiet.    

When the topic turned to Wyatt Earp Kate snuck a glance at Josephine and wondered how she could shift the subject away. She was also aware of Conrad at her side and the fact that Earp might still be a tender subject between them.  "Let us hope the trial is swift and fair," Kate commented. "This town has had enough of trials. I'm more concerned about Mr. Watson's myself."   Conrad is quick to change the subject, asking Edwin what his plans are for the near future. This provides the elder Booth with the opportunity to talk about his Player's Club in front of Roosevelt and Berwind who he will later seek donations from.

When the conversation died down about the Player's Club, Kate asked Conrad, "What are your plans for the near future? It seems you've been bitten by the acting bug again."   Conrad says, "Well, there aren't too many opportunities for acting here in Promise City and as long as you are here Mrs. Kale I don't picture myself being anywhere else. I assume that I will still have a job at the Long Branch Saloon once this poker tournament is over with, in which case that is where I will continue to work."  Kate says, "We'll just have to make opportunities here, then. I hope you'll at least go visit the Player's Club again."  

She dropped the subject and kept a smile on her face, asking Berwind what he thought of the mining operations in the area.  Berwind talks about how they are interesting and then gives a long-winded discourse on the differences between silver mining and coal mining operations.   'Well, that will teach me to hold my tongue,' Kate thought to herself as Mr. Berwind talked on and on. She kept the interested look on her face even as she allowed her mind to go elsewhere, eventually concentrating on finishing her dinner.   Millissa Smith arrives towards the end of the meal to offer the table a variety of choices of pies and cobblers for dessert.

Kate's eyes immediately lit on a piece of cherry cobbler. Who knew how anyone got cherries in Arizona, but she wasn't going to ask, just enjoy.  "The mayoral debate will be starting soon," Kate said once everyone had been served. "I'm not sure that's of much interest to anyone but myself, except perhaps Mr. Roosevelt. Unless you're on a vacation from politics."  Conrad says, "I plan to attend." Edwin says, "I will as well then, I'm curious what the next leader of my brother's town has on his mind. Did the paper say that there are three candidates running? How do their views differ?"

Kate says, "The three are quite different, really. One man, Frank Condon, represents the Law and Order party. It was born of a group called the Vigilance Committee. They have had suggestions in the past such as outlawing all gambling and prostitution and passing ordinances that all women have to wear long sleeves and high-necked gowns. I don't think Mr. Condon is that extreme, but the basic idea of that party is that strict laws governing almost every aspect of life will lead to a safe, orderly, and moral community.  At the other end of the spectrum is Hamilton Fisk. He's a lawyer with his fingers in any number of pies. His party is a little harder to define, but the basic idea is we should all just be able to do as we choose. Especially if you're his friend, or making money for him. 

The other candidate, Emery Shaw, is in the middle. He takes a long-term view for the town. The Unity party's idea is basically to place some limits so we can all live as peacefully together as possible without crushing too many toes. So instead of trying to close all saloons or leave them completely unregulated, the Unity party might suggest that after 11:00 P.M. the neighbors should not be able to hear saloon noise even if they are still open.   I've been trying to get him to tell me some of the specifics he is going to talk about tonight, but I think he wants to surprise everyone. I imagine it would several ideas to help the town prosper now, make it a good place for families as well as gamblers and miners, and to plan for the future after the silver runs out."  

Josie Marcus indicates that she has no interest in attending and should probably get to be early anyway if she is going to attend Wyatt Earp's trial in the morning. She asks if somebody could escort her back to the Gay Lady where she is staying. Edwin says, "We all can, we will take the long way to the Town Hall." 

Edwin Booth’s dinner party escort Miss Marcus back to the Gay Lady where she is staying. Edwin says, "We all can, we will take the long way to the Town Hall."  They arrive at the Gay Lady to see Burton Lumley rushing off to attend the debate. A young lady who Kate is unfamiliar with is singing on stage.   Kate says, "Miss Marcus, do you know who that young lady is? I haven't seen her before. Not that I frequent the other saloons in town much."

Josie replies, "Her name is Corrine Treasure, although I think that last name is just a stage name. She was half of an act in Tombstone at a saloon that burned down last month. Her sister starts tomorrow night at the Comique."  Berwind says, "I think I'll stay here and watch her. Enjoy the debate."   Kate says, "I always forget the Comique offers good music, I'll have to stop by another night when I have more time. Enjoy yourself Mr. Berwind. Good night, Miss Marcus." 

Kate took Conrad's arm and the smaller group of four moved on to the town hall. Kate was quiet, trying to think of how she was going to get out to the ranch and get two horses back into town. The hall was busy with people finding seats and the four of them managed to squeeze into the back before they were all gone.

Back at the Lucky Lady, Jake keeps the pressure up on the game, but switches styles again for a while becoming more conservative. He does not want a head to head game with anyone this early, especially Brett Maverick. He intends to keep them guessing about how he will play when it gets near the end. He is happy to watch for opportunities while he lets Alice Ivers struggle along and continue to lose for a while longer.  Conservative play resumes at the Van Horne table, with Ivers continuing to lose but to a much smaller degree, with each pot played again at or near the minimum ante. By 6:00 PM she is down to the $ 3,500 level with Maverick at around $ 10,000 and Cook now over $ 14,000.   Jake continues with the same strategy for the next hour or so, playing conservative and watching for opportunities.

Predictibly, Safford is soon eliminated from the Stevens table and Masterson continues to lose as well, Duvall and Hawks continuing to split the winnings. By 6:00 PM Hawkes has over $ 13,000, Duvall over $ 11,000 and Masterson down to $ 6,000.   Job Kane’s table continues at the slower pace with small pots, Enion doing better than her two opponents as Morand's pile of chips decreases to a mere $ 2,650 with Adair at over 11,000 and Enion in excess of $ 13,000. The spectators begin to take side bets as to whether Ivers, Morand or Masterson will be the next one eliminated. While Masterson’s funds are around twice that of the other two low players the table that he is at appears to be the only one at the moment playing higher-stake hands, thus giving him the potential to win or lose at a faster pace.

Duvall and Hawkes finally notice and react to the minimal play taking place at the Van Horne table with the Stevens table also now adopting a slower paced game with very few hands raised above the ante. During the next hour both tables become very dull to watch, with all six players each swapping winning hands among each other. At the Van Horne table Maverick comes out slightly ahead for the hour, while Duvall and Masterson each pick up a few hundred from Hawkes.   The table that attracts the audience’s attention is therefore Kane’s as Adair and Enion both start increasing the stakes in order to eliminate Morand. Their strategy works with Morand down $ 1,100 by almost 7:00 PM. Enion looses an equal amount to Adair, but appears unconcerned by that as she had the money to lose while Morand does not.  

Shortly before 7:00 PM several audience members head out to watch the mayoral debate.  The motion in the crowd is like a trigger causing Jake to abruptly change style. He plays more agressively, raising pots and putting pressure on the woman but more than happy to take money from Maverick as well. It is time for his planned sprint to the eight o'clock break.  The pace picks up at the Van Horne table, with all three betting much large amounts although each gambler wins an equal number of hands for the first twenty minutes, two apiece, thus keeping the chip piles still similar. Cook then wins the next followed by one by Maverick as the clock reaches 7:30 PM. 

The Steven’s table has continues on with lackluster play, with Hawkes and Masterson now winning a few hundred each at Duvall’s expense.  At Job Kane’s table the higher stakes game continues with Enion now winning slightly more than Adair up until Morand is eliminated a little after 7:30 PM, thus making enough players out to trigger the break. That occurs when Steven’s table is also between hands, so they stop.  Van Horne has already begun to deal his next hand, so Kane and Steven’s tables both stop and wait as Van Horne’s group plays out what will be the final hand before the meal break.  

With the full attention of the room now on them things become very interesting at the table. Jake Cook is dealt a hand that includes the Ten, Jack and King of Clubs. On the first draw he takes two cards, now finding himself in possession of the Queen of Clubs and a Six of Spades.  Ivers and Maverick also appear to have good hands, as they each call and raise $ 400, the pot growing to $ 1,350. There remains one more draw and one more chance to raise the pot. Ivers stays with the five cards in her hand. Maverick takes one card. Van Horne turns to Jake and asks how many cards he would like.

"One," Jake says without emotion.   Hoping for the Ace of Clubs, Jake is only mildly disappointed to receive the Nine of Clubs instead, leaving him with a straight flush, King high. Ivers raises the pot by $ 300. Maverick calls the $ 300 and raises $ 300 more. They turn to Jake for his bet.  Jake stares at his cards for a long moment. His eyes do not waiver nor do his hands budge even a fraction of an inch. After the appropriate dramatic pause is over he says, "I will see the $600 and raise an equal amount." He lets the words hang in the air for three seconds before he counts out the necessary amount of chips and places them in the pot without any flourish. Both of the others call the bet. 

With a slight grin on her face, Ivers lays down her cards comprised of four eights and the Queen of Hearts. Maverick smiles and politely comments, “I am sorry Mrs. Ivers, but I am afraid that your four eights do not beat my straight flush.”    Jake says, "Old Caleb White once told me that Hades has no fury like a woman who loses with four of a kind." Jake puts a hand to his cards that are face down on the table. "Since I was called, proper poker etiquette demands I display my hand." 

He picks the cards up with one hand places them down in a stack face up with the nine of clubs showing. "I too have a straight flush, Mr. Maverick. Who will Hermes smile upon in this hand I wonder?" With one finger he reveals his cards by neatly sliding them apart.  "It appears that Hermes is smiling upon us both," Maverick replies as he places down his own straight flush, King high, with his suit being in diamonds. 

Van Horne comments "A tie in poker, a very unusual occurrence." He then instructs Boston Harker to be sure to divide the pot in the center of the table evenly between Cook and Maverick.    The clock is now nearing 7:45 PM when Cornelius Van Horne announces, “We will take a thirty-minute meal break. Tables will now be consolidated to two tables of four players each. Silver poker chips will be removed from play, the minimum ante for the next session being a gold poker chip. Silver chips will be available at the bar for $ 1 each. The next session will last until three more players are eliminated, at which point we will take another break and consolidate down to our final table.” 

Of the remaining eight players Ivers loss in the last hand brings her down to a paltry $ 600. Masterson is next lowest at $ 6,800, an amount far below the next highest player being Duvall at $ 10,500 followed by Maverick next at $ 11,500. Of the current four highest, numbers two through four are separated by only $ 700 with Enion at $ 13,200, Hawkes at $ 13,500, Adair at $ 13,900. Cook is leading now with $ 15,700.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-one, “The Question Game“, Saturday, June 17th, 9:45 P.M. * 

George asks Ruby, "So, what do you think of my house? Your parent's place is maybe five times the size, but as I said before, I bought this many years ago and it works fine for myself and my three employees." She says, "I like it! It's much bigger and nicer than my house. I wish I had the water in the tub like you do. Now that would be a wonderful luxury. Although," she teases, "It could use a woman's touch for decorations. I mean, your pictures are beautiful but you could use some color around here!" 

He replies, "Well, my cook is a woman and she has made some suggestions about how to improve the place. Maybe I should allocate a budget and let he make those changes." "Oh, I'm just teasing you George. The place is really nice. Although I do prefer lots of color..." She smiles, "What's the backyard look like? Care to give me a tour?" He states, "No, until that newspaper comes out I would just as soon not have any of the neighbors see you and think that I'm harboring a fugitive. But you can look out from the back windows." 

Ruby frowns. "But it's dark out! And are your neighbors that nosy?" She sighs, "Okay, I guess it's better to get the tour during the daytime anyway. How about we play the question game instead? That would be fun. Are you up for that Mr. Eastman?" she grins. "We could do it while we eat our dessert." He says, "The question game? You mean when you think of a historical person and the other person has twenty questions to guess their identity?" Ruby laughs. "No I'd fail miserably at that game! It's where I get to ask you any question and you answer, and after you answer, then you get to ask me one. It could be silly or serious or anything in between. Come on," Ruby goads, "It'll be fun and informative, I promise." 

He pours himself another cup of wine and says, "Okay, I guess I'd be willing to try. Go ahead with your first question." "Good sport!" She holds out her glass to be refilled also. She had been doing more speaking over dinner than drinking and was ready for another. "Let's see...," she taps her full lips, "An easy one. What's your favorite color?" He replies, "It depends on the application. For advertising I find that mustard yellow is the most effective. For other things....well I've always been partial to red." 

She states, "Me too! My favorite color is red. But I guess that might be obvious. I knew you had good taste. Why don't we go in the sitting room, we'd be more comfortable I think. We can take care of the dishes later." Ruby stands and stretches a little. "So, what's my question?" He asks "Have you ever posed for a formal portrait from a professional photographer?" They take the bottle of wine and their glasses, make their way into the sitting room and sit next to each other on the couch. Ruby sits sideways on the couch, facing George. 

" To answer your question, I have actually, in Promise City." Ruby blushes a little bit at the thought. "He was uh, your cousins competitor." She takes a quick sip of wine. "He was going to be doing the photographs for the festival. He didn't really know what he was doing. I tried to help, but I don't really know what I was doing either." She shrugs. "They came out pretty good regardless. I wouldn't be opposed to someone who actually knew what they were doing taking my picture though. Some of those pictures you took when you were in Promise City came out really good." She grins again, "Are you asking me to take my picture?" 

He states, "Ah, an easy question, the answer is Yes." She says, "Well, I look forward to it then, my professional photo shoot. I hope it happens soon. And I hope I can get one or you and me out of that too." He says, “Now it is my turn. What is your favorite mode of transportation? She comments, "Now, hmmm.... that's a hard question! For regular every day travel I would have to say your coach outside is pretty darned nice. But the truth is, any transportation that gets me to faraway places I want to go works for me. Like the train. Or..." 

She pauses, wondering if George has even heard of what she's thinking of. She takes a sip of wine. "I'd have to say my favorite way of traveling is the spell that my wizard friend knows. It's a teleport spell and can take you anywhere you want to go. So that's my answer." She waits to see George's reaction. His eyes go wide and he says, "A wizard spell...that can take you from one place to another? Why that is...incredible." 

Ruby excitably continues, "Yes, it IS incredible! You wouldn't believe it! In one moment, as fast as the blink of an eye, you can be from one place to another. My teacher took us, me, my friend Kate and his great granddaughter, from Promise City to New Orleans. We spent the night there, having dinner, visiting a few different clubs and dancing. At the end of the night, he brought us home. It was really amazing. And he took my friend Kate across the world to Greece! Imagine that. WE could travel anywhere we wanted." Ruby blushes. "I mean, you could." "And it's...safe?" he inquires. 

She answers, "Sure it's safe! I mean, I wouldn't try to do it myself, you'd have to be with someone who knows how to cast it. But sure, it's safe. If you'd like, I can show you some stuff I can do later. After our question game!" "So my next question is, if you were going to travel somewhere soon, where would it be?" He replies, "I have always wanted to see the Great Wall of China." "How exotic! Would you take me with you?" she smiles mischievously He replies, "It would be a rather long trip, probably two to three months. I couldn't spare that much time away from my work right now, but maybe someday. 

Now for my next question....why did you come to Rochester?" "You didn't answer the question George! But I'll let you off the hook for this one," she laughs. "Why did I come to Rochester? Well," she pauses, taking a moment to think, "The truth? The truth is, I came to see you. When I first decided to stop here, I was only coming to return your ring to you. I felt like it was hanging over my head. I didn't want you to think I turned you down and kept it for the money or something. But as time went by I realized I just really wanted to see you, maybe the ring was my excuse." 

Ruby pulls her feet up underneath herself. "I wanted to make sure you were okay after what happened that horrible night. I... I've been thinking about how good of friends we used to be. I guess after everything I've been though, I just forgot. You know, the one thing I really ever wanted was to be loved by someone. You know it wasn't my parents. And now, I never believe anyone when they tell me. But you... you've always cared about me. And I shouldn't have been so careless with how I treated you. And I wanted you to know I was sorry." She shrugs then laughs. "So I guess that's my very long winded answer. Is that what you wanted to hear?" 

He exclaims, "What I wanted to hear? Ruby, all that I ever want to hear from you is the truth. But on that note I think we should probably end this game, it is getting rather late." Ruby's face doesn't hide her disappointment. "Alright, if that's what you want." She stands from the couch. "I had fun tonight George, I really did." He replies, "And I did too. This has been a good day and tomorrow's newspaper will clear up the misunderstanding with the authorities. I never telephoned your parents back and should probably leave a note for William in case they call in the morning. Any suggestions about what I should say?" 

She states, "I don't want you to get caught in any lies or get in any trouble because of me. So don't lie about it. But I really don't want to see them and can't imagine they'd want to see me. Just tell them I am safe and happy and will be returning to Promise City very soon." He says, "Okay, I will leave him a note to that effect." He walks her down the hallway to the door of the guest room where she is staying. 

She follows behind him, although slowly. She stops in the doorway near him, staring briefly into the darkness. She looks back to George and smiles at him. "Thank you, for the very enjoyable day. You really did a lot for me today and I appreciate it." He says, "We can discuss it more tomorrow." Ruby senses that he is stalling. "I'm sure we will." She sways closer to him. "Is there something else you want to say George?" "Only goodnight," is his awkward reply. She continues to look deep into his eyes and says, "Goodnight." 

Ruby then takes a small step forward into the dark room before she turns back to George. She puts her hands on his clean shaven face, stands on her toes and kisses him softly on the lips. He gives her a deep passionate kiss. Ruby falls against the door frame, pulling George with her, returning his kiss. She wraps her arms around his neck and keeps him close to her. He responds and then after a three to four minute embrace pulls himself away. He says, "Thank you...I will see you tomorrow." 

Breathlessly Ruby responds, "George... I...I...," She bites her lip then says softly, "Good night." George walks over to the door to his own adjacent room and heads inside, closing the door behind him. Ruby stands in the doorway for a long moment, before heading into her own room. 
She uses a spell to light the candles left inside for her. She goes to the window, opens it to feel the night air and stares up at the stars for a long while. Eventually, lost in her thoughts, she turns back into the room. 

She slowly undresses and puts on her new nightgown. She had been wearing them this trip, sharing her room at night and all, and she had chosen some ones that she actually liked on some of their shopping trips through the city. They weren't the old fashioned uptight nightgowns, but rather soft, figure clinging but covering sleepwear, mostly resembling Greek and Roman gowns. Ruby takes down her hair and brushes it thoroughly before putting out the lights and plopping down, unsatisfied, in bed. She tosses and turns, restless and lonely, hot, uncomfortable. A good amount of time passes as she rolls around, her thoughts flooding through her mind. 

She says to herself, “You always do better when you listen to your heart, not your head, girl. Listen to your heart.” She climbs out of bed and quietly heads to George's room. She uses her deft hands to open the door and slip inside. She sits on the edge of his bed near his head. She can't tell if he is sleeping so she whispers, "George, are you awake?" He does not reply. Her eyes adjust to the dim light. She sees him unmoving in the bed beneath the blankets and letting off a light snore. 

She reaches out a hand in the dark and finds his arm. She climbs onto the bed and hovers over him, her long hair falling forward, framing her face. She lays her hand on him as she gently shakes him, "George, George, wake up please." He continues to snore. Ruby furrows her brows. She shakes him a little less gently and says in a louder voice, "George!" He rolls a bit to the right just as Ruby is shaking him awake and falls off of the bed and onto the floor with a loud "thud". 

She lays on the bed with her head hanging off the edge where George is. "Awake now sweetie?" she asks. "Huh? What?" he exclaims and he untangles himself from the blankets and begins to stand up from the floor. "Are you okay George?" Ruby says, sitting upright but back on her heels and offering a hand to George to help him back in bed. "Apparently you're a very deep sleeper." 

George heads over to the wall and turns on the switch for the electric lights. The bulb takes around ten seconds to turn on and illuminate. George is attired in navy blue flannel men's pajamas although he reaches over for a terrycloth robe that he then puts over it. He asks, "What's wrong Ruby? Did you have a nightmare?" Ruby squints and has to look down from the light brightening up the room. She says, "I was just... lonely. I wanted to talk to you. Do we need all that light?" 

He stands there and rubs his shoulder, the spot where he hit the floor. he says, "Ruby, it's late and we've both probably had too much to drink. Why don't you go back to bed, we can talk tomorrow." "It IS tomorrow. And I'm not drunk, if that is what you're saying." She pauses for a moment before she says, "Why can't I stay here? Nothing has to happen, I just don't like sleeping alone and Jane is gone now..." She keeps her head down, still squinting from the light. 

Finally her eyes adjust and she looks up towards George with her big hazel eyes. "Look, I don't know what's happening with us, I've only seen you for a day and I'm...," her voice trails off. "Well, I'm not sure what it is. And if it IS something, I want it to be right this time, I don't want to mess it up. It's important," she says rubbing her wrist in nervousness. "But I'm lonely and don't like sleeping by myself, especially in a strange place and it's dark and quiet... I'm not used to it. And we're friends. So why can't we keep each other company?" 

He says, "I understand. But Ruby, it would not be appropriate.....and I would not trust myself to not fall to the temptation." Ruby blinks at George a couple of times before slowly climbing off his bed. "I understand too," she says, her voice somewhere between disappointed and cold. She walks towards the door. "I...I guess I thought you were different." He exclaims, "Different? Different than what?" She stops at the door. "When we were in Promise City, you told me you didn't care about society and all their expectations... but you do, because you talked about doing what's appropriate more than once today." She shrugs, "I'm sorry if I made you uncomfortable. I should leave you now and won't bother you again." 

He exclaims, "Ruby! I don't care about what society thinks! They're not here in this house and what we do is none of their business! It is not appropriate because of your friend Richard being here now. He is right upstairs and if we....well, it could make your business relationship with him more difficult. He's also proposed a business arrangement with me that would be better negotiated without the added complications. If he wasn't here I would not hesitate."" 

'Well, you've certainly thought that though." In a way Ruby was glad to hear it wasn't what she thought. She looks back over her shoulder to George. "He doesn't care what we do. Why would he care? Why would that affect my business relationship with him? It has nothing to do with that at all." George says, "Ruby, how do you know that? I am not clear what your relationship is with him, he is more than just a business partner, he is also your bodyguard. Perhaps he wouldn't mind, he didn't hesitate to let you take the room beside mine. I don't know.....I do not know enough about him to draw a conclusion." 

"If he didn't trust me, he wouldn't have let me out of his sight. He is here to protect me, someone is after me and he doesn't want me to get hurt. I would have told you about that but it didn't seem the right time yet. He's also become my friend this trip." She pauses for a moment. "The truth is, what I do is none of his business anyway. He'd probably say the same about me." "But you don't need an excuse, I told you I understand. I can tell you about the other stuff some other time." She meets his eye for a moment then looks away. "Good night George." She pauses there for a moment, just in case. He replies, "Good night Ruby, we can talk further tomorrow." She unhappily heads back to her room. She throws herself on the bed and hopes for sleep to come soon.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-two, “The Mayoral Debate“, Sunday, June 18th, 7:00 P.M. * 

Judge Nathan Isby welcomes everybody to the Mayoral Debate. He announces “The debate is scheduled to last for ninety minutes. For the first half-hour each candidate will be given ten minutes to outline their platform. The written text of each of their speeches will also be published in tomorrow’s newspaper. The candidates will then take questions from the audience for the remaining hour. All questions are to submitted in writing to the moderator. Please note that I will not take questions from other Candidates for Office, as we want time for genuine questions and answers from the public, not loaded questions designed for candidates to just repeat their previously stated positions. Nobody in the audience is to directly address the candidates and I ask that any conversations during the debate be kept at a whisper or taken outside. Thank you.” 

Kate tells Conrad, "I'm glad the text will be in the paper, I'm sure I'll want to go over it again. I wish i could think of some specific questions, mine tend to come after I hear what people have to say, rather than before." The Judge states, “As per alphabetical order our first speaker will be Mr. Frank Condon, Mayoral Candidate for the Law and Order Party.” 

Frank Condon steps forward and begins, “Hello ladies and gentlemen of Promise City. I have been an active member of this community since it was founded nearly two-and-a-half years ago. During that time my brother Morgan and I have established and maintained a viable business, Condon’s Bank, where all of our depositor’s money has been kept safe even through the robbery sprees of the James Gang and the New Douglas Gang. It is that same stewardship that I will maintain as your Mayor, keeping you safe. How can we do this? 

The answer is simple, by maintaining Law and Order and never wavering from that position. We want a town that is safe, where the businesses respect the townspeople and adhere to reasonable hours. For example, just last night many a good citizen was kept awake long after they wished by the rowdiness at several saloons on Main Street, which including drunken patrons firing off guns at three in the morning. We need for these streets to be safe for all, requiring a strong Town Marshal to maintain the peace. Captain Moss Johnson is just that man. He served this nation proudly during the War of Succession and in the years afterwards in keeping the settlers of this land safe from attacks from the Elvan tribes unwilling to share it peacefully. 

This town needs laws to maintain the peace, to ensure that children will not be attacked on their way to school, to ensure that women will be safe from being molested by strangers in their own homes, to ensure that the families in town will get some of the most basic of requirements of life, such as a full belly and a good night’s sleep. Our Law and Order platform has received much criticism, but it is what I truly believe in. Just as a parent must impose some strict rules upon a child, a young and maturing town too needs to be reigned in and tamed for peace and safety reasons. 

The Freedom Party claims to stand for the freedom of all, but another word for the type of freedom that they seek is lawlessness. They want no laws or restrictions on firearms, no restrictions upon the hours of operation of saloons, they seek to promote the practice of prostitution and encourage the practice of public indecency. Is that what we want? I think not! And of this Unity Party? At least the Freedom Party stands for something however misguided that may be, this Unity party by their very name stands for nothing. In claiming to stand for everybody they stand for nobody. Some of the candidates running for that party are good people who I consider to be my friends. Others are not, with questionable character. 

Among their candidates for Town Council is Vera Blake, a nice enough woman by all accounts, but still the owner of an establishment serving liquor at all hours of the night. Another of their candidates, Vidkin Gerhardsohn, does not speak one word or English or Spanish, the two principal languages of this town. So how can he adequately represent us? And their Town Marshall Candidate, Chester Martin, well him I can speak from experience about. He once worked for me as a bank guard and was fired by me for dubious actions under some very questionable circumstances. Without going into the sordid details let me say that I do not trust that man for one minute and would certainly not turn the safety of this town over to him. 

So I urge you to cast your straight-ticket vote for the Law and Order Party. We are comprised of people who have the best interests in mind of the citizens of this town. We will watch over the town and see that safety and personal well-being are maintained. We will protect you and your families and make this a community you can be proud of. I have proudly served you as an active member of the Promise City Civic Association and the Promise City Vigilance Committee and will continue to do so as your Mayor. Elect me as your Mayor, and give me a Marshal and Town Council that I can work with, and we will make you proud. Thank you.” 

Kate leaned over to Conrad and whispered. "That was a whole lot of nothing. I didn't hear a word about how he's going to accomplish all that. If he actually knew what went on in this town..." Conrad whisper back, "A whole lot of nothing...yes, that sums up Frank Condon nicely. The next speech should be far more impressive. We both know that Fisk is scum but there is a reason he became a lawyer, he definitely has a silver tongue." "Everyone has a talent," Kate said in a rare bit of sarcasm. "I hope Emery has something brilliant up his sleeve." Condon takes his seat at the side of the stage and Judge Isby goes to the podium. 

The Judge states, “Our next speaker will be Attorney Hamilton Fisk, the Freedom Party Candidate for Mayor.” Fisk approaches the podium and begins, “Hello good citizens of Promise City. It is with great pleasure and satisfaction that I stand here before you to make firm promises to you of how your lives will be better with myself as your leader. Some of what my esteemed colleague has just told you is true. He was indeed one of the first citizens in this town, he did establish a fine business and he served on the Promise City Civic Association. Each and every one of those statements can be said of me as well. He also spoke of the Unity Party and how they stand for nothing, which I also wholeheartedly agree with. They might as well call themselves the Wishy-Washy Party or Ambivalent Party instead. 

But what my opponent said to you just now regarding the Freedom Party are nothing but blatant lies. The Freedom Party does not stand for lawlessness. We seek to elect a Town Council that will establish laws, fair laws, that are in the best economic interests of this town. If you want lawlessness you need to look no further than Galeyville to the east of us, where lawlessness reigns supreme. That place is a ghost town, a very pale imitation of what that town was no more than a year ago. I have no desire to ever see Promise City become like that. To be fair, I am sure that Mr. Condon does not want that to happen to Promise City either, but if he and his cronies are elected I fear that will be the result. 

The so-called Law and Order Party propose to put such a stranglehold on this community that it will drive away the ranchers and miners who have turned this into a prosperous town. They seek to restrict the saloons to the point that they will no longer be economically viable and will be forced to close. That will in turn cause those seeking a short weekend reprieve from their long and difficult jobs to go elsewhere, to Wilcox, to Tombstone, to Tucson. 

Why would these hard-working men come to a town with such harsh restrictions, making it nothing more than a prison without walls? Why risk coming to a place where the slightest infraction from what the Mighty Lords of Law and Order have decreed will land them in jail. They won’t come here any more, no sane man would. These Law and Order Lords are cut from the same cloth as the politicians, academics and privileged upper class that many of us who settled here in the west sought to get away from. The west offers a freedom not found back east and that is what the Freedom Party stands for. 

The Law and Order Lords take a Paternalistic approach, feeling that they know what is best for the common man. Well, I for one consider myself to be for the common man, because I am one. The members of my party are all hard working men and women who aren’t just friends of the common man, they too are the common man. The Freedom Party proposes as councilmen Tim Gorch has put the roofs on most buildings in town and Tector Driscoll whose tanning operation helps supports all of the ranches of the region. I challenge any of you who question the work ethic of either of these men to spend just one hour alongside them doing roofing or tanning work. 

And the other three of my Town Council candidates own saloons in town, Steve Lord at the Alhambra, Evan Adair at the Palace and Kate Higgins at the Long Branch. Their customers are the very people who have made this town what it is today, people willing to spend their time and money here so that the community will grow. Their businesses have thrived without any harsh restrictions which in turn has helped the town prosper. 

Those businesses are not the great evil that my opponent makes them out to be. They exist today without those proposed restrictions and what has this town done during that time? Why we have built a great church, we have established a fine multi-racial school, and we have created a fire department which just last weekend prevented this town from becoming the raging inferno that Tombstone became twice in the last year. All of those prove that the proposed harsh restrictions are totally unnecessary, our town is and will become a safe and decent town without that! 

As for the Town Marshall position, the Freedom Party candidate Prosper Deacon McCoy knows how to enforce civility and lawfulness. In the last two years he has been head of security at Palace Saloon and has kept the employees and patrons safe. The only harm to befall that establishment was last Sunday, when the Law and Order Party’s hand-chosen Town Marshall candidate Ashley King attacked it alongside his lawless vigilantes! 

Ladies and gentlemen, actions speak louder than words. Condon’s Party claims to want law and order, while the single worst example of lawlessness to ever strike this town came right from within their own inner circle! They now disavow knowledge of King’s actions, but he was the one who they selected as their candidate! And it was hardly a secret that the man had previously murdered his very own wife! Is that the disposition and moral fiber that one would choose for Town Marshal? Well, it is exactly what the Law and Order Party thought we needed! 

I’ll be the first to admit that some of my friends and fellow candidates may cuss, may gamble and may occasionally drink to excess. But what we do not do is murder innocent men and women in their homes! We do not dynamite occupied buildings and mines! We do not go around trying to intimidate voters and candidates of other political parties! And finally we do not attempt to blow up the very best school in town just because the students there embarrassed the other school’s children by winning a game of baseball! That ladies and gentlemen is exactly what the Law and Order Party has done. They claim to be for Law and Order and against lawlessness, well I claim that they are hypocrites! 

What the Freedom Party stands for are the Freedoms that the people in Promise City have always enjoyed and should be allowed to continue to enjoy. We are common people who believe in putting in a hard day’s work and then relaxing afterwards in pursuits that harm no one. I urge you to elect us on Tuesday morning. Thank you.” 

"How disturbed should I be that until the end, there wasn't a whole lot I disagreed with?" Kate whispered to Conrad. Conrad whispers back "I told you he was good. You've got to love how he's never done a single thing to support your school but still managed to verbally link it to his party." She says, "That was one of the things I disagreed with. But in the context that the town as is made it possible, he wasn't wrong. Truth spun to his advantage is what I don't like." 

Judge Isby returns to the state and says, “And our third speaker is Mr. Emery Shaw, Candidate for the Unity Party.” Shaw approaches the podium and with a warm smile says, “Good evening ladies and gentlemen. Thank you for coming to tonight’s debate. Let me start by clearing up a misconception perpetuated by my opponents, namely the philosophy and intent of the Unity Party. We stand for a united vision of Promise City of both inclusion and freedoms for all, in a society that respects laws and seeks order but not with broad constraints that prevent social and economic growth. 

I have lived here longer than any other human, having settled in these lands not long after the Gadsten Purchase made what is now the Arizona Territory a part of the United States. Back in those days there was no Promise City, no Cochise County, not even an Arizona Territory, this land all being called New Mexico. I looked out at this lush and green land between the three surrounding mountain ranges and saw a great future, one that is just now starting to fully materialize. 

My first friends in this land were the wood elves that had made this their homes for centuries, people such as the Escobar family, the Valez family, the Perez family and the Tolucca family. With their permission and assistance I established my Lazy-S Ranch. It thrived as did some other ranches, but it alone survived the Apache raids led by Cochise. That Chief targeted not only at the humans of this valley but the wood elves as well. After that time I helped my neighbors, the Morands and the Kings, establish their own ranches in this land and just recently founded the Sulfur Springs Valley Cattleman’s Association to assist the other ranches of this region. 

Following the discovery of silver and the establishment of the Silverbell Mining Company a town grew on the spot where we now stand. I was present at the meeting with Elton Hubbard, the Condon Brothers, Attorney Fisk, the Watkins Family and Mrs. Higgins when it was decided to turn this into a real town. A street grid was laid out and building sites established. A number of names were considered for this community, Silverbell and Hubbardville were the two most popular choices, until I proposed the name of Promise City. I came up with this name because I saw this location not as a small town situated between a few mine heads but instead as the thriving city it could become, one of promise that could grow to become the best in Arizona. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, I speak to you of vision, because that is what is needed of the next mayor. For this town to truly become a City of Promise we need a person with that vision to take it to the next step. Somebody like myself who can look out upon a grassy plain and see a great ranch or look upon a town that only existed as a grid on a piece of paper and see a great city. My esteemed colleagues here on stage with me lack this vision that I am talking about. Mr. Condon is a fine businessman and administrator and we when come to elect another mayor in two years those skills may be just what the town needs, but that is not today, when we need to establish and grow rather than just maintain what we already have. 

And Attorney Fisk, well, I would never say that he lacks the vision to see things as bigger than they are today, but his vision centers around his own personal ambitions and himself. Nothing is wrong with that perspective from a businessman, but that is not what we need in a Mayor. Our next Mayor needs to be somebody who puts the town first and himself second, who makes decisions for the betterment of all. 

The Unity that I seek is to turn this into a great community where people of diverse backgrounds all feel welcome. The candidates who I have asked to run as my Council members represent that, I have proposed a party with an excellent mix of races, genders, ages and occupations. People who have diverse interests but are willing to work together for the betterment of all. I do not see that level of diversity and acceptance among the other parties, in fact, part of why the Unity Party came into being was because the other parties did not want or respect such diversity. The people chosen for the Unity Party are known as good people who are dedicated to make this a great community. 

And while I would love to serve with my chosen party’s Council members that may not be the case. There are nineteen candidates running for Town Council positions, five among each of the three parties as well as four excellent Independent Candidates. I promise you right now that I will effectively work with whichever five of those nineteen the electors choose to elect. Let me ask you, do you believe for one minute that Mr. Condon will work cooperatively with any Freedom Party member who might be elected to the council? Or that Attorney Fisk would cooperate with any of the Law and Order party councilman? Or will either work with any of the independent candidates who neither of my opponents even acknowledged as being on the ballot? 

The other key position spoke of was that of Town Marshall. I see that as a vital role to maintaining this community. Let me tell you something about my friend and candidate Chester Martin. He is a man of high ideals and integrity. He has already put himself on the line countless times for this community. In January his actions were instrumental in helping bring about the Peace Treaty with the Apache. Would Moss Johnson have done that, absolutely not, in fact Mr. Johnson’s actions two decades ago were the very impetus behind the Apache going on the warpath! Under the guise of a peace treaty Captain Johnson poisoned the Indians, killing many including Cochise’s family. It was only then that the Apace leader went on the warpath. Electing Johnson as Marshall will only serve to incite the current Apache leader Geronimo. 

Last March Mr. Martin and I rode together against Johnny Ringo’s Cowboy Gang after cattle were rustled from my own ranch and several other local ranches. Ringo’s gang had also managed to steal a Gattling Gun from the U.S. Army and I hesitate to think the terror that they could have brought to Promise City with that armament. But before they could they were stopped, by us! The Earps initially took credit for stopping the cowboys rather than us, which was fine as far as Chester and I were concerned as we were not seeking glory, only justice. But you should now know the truth about the people who seek to be your leaders going forward. 

A very short while after that Chester stopped Pony Deal from shooting up the town, which is what earned him the Deputy’s Badge in the first place. And Deputy Martin has worn that badge with honor. Ringo then attempted to murder the visiting Arch-Bishop and destroy our Festival to the Gods, but once again he was stopped, by a Posse led by Deputy Martin. And in the last few weeks Martin has done much to bring about peace. Hank Hill of Arcade’s Gang has taken much of the credit, which works against Chester’s sense of humility because the clues that led Hill to the Hooded Riders and to Earp were obtained by his working together directly alongside Chester during these investigations. But you don’t have to ask me which to vote for, ask our current Marshal, the much respected Attorney Mitchell Berg who he plans to vote for and why, he can tell you better than I. 

So in conclusion, I want each of you to ask yourself what you may want from a Mayor. I offer you somebody whose personal bond is his word, who sees this community as a shining star of the Arizona Territory where prosperity is open to all, where people of diverse backgrounds can live together in harmony and where the community’s good will be first and foremost on my agenda. Thank you.” Kate was quiet for a moment. "I hope that will be enough," she finally whispered. "Certainly stirring, and far more positive than the others. Although perhaps that's just because I wanted to like Emery's remarks."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-three, “Mayoral Questions“, Sunday, June 18th, 7:45 P.M. * 

Shaw is seated. Judge Isby steps forward and takes the note cards with the first series of questions from the audience. “The first question is for Candidate Fisk. Mr. Fisk, could you explain to us how come so many of your party’s fellow candidates turned out to be magically disguised murderers and thieves? 

Fisk takes a moment to pause and then says, “My candidates were first recruited by me weeks ago after Judge Isby first announced this election. It was after they were chosen that the wizard Vaughn Palmer and his Gang kidnapped, killed and used magic to impersonate my friends in hopes of taking over this town. I was duped as much as the rest of you. That will not happen again, Father Valdez has used his clerical magics to verity that my current slate of candidates are the people who they claim to be.” Kate whispers, "That's probably true as far as he knows. I'm not sure I ever got straight exactly when things happened in that mess." Conrad whispers back, "Don't bet on it, I don't believe one word that man says." 

Isby states, “The next question is for Candidate Shaw. Mr. Shaw, how can you expect the citizens of this town to cast a straight-ticket vote for the Unity Party when several of your own candidates plan to vote otherwise?” Emery Shaw replies, “I believe that I know what you are referring to. Many of you present here today were at the combined Merchant’s Association and Vigilance Committee Meeting where the incorporation issues were settled. At that meeting Manual Escobar told Frank Condon that he would vote for him if allowed to, in fact, it was that statement that helped to sway Condon to vote as he did that day, otherwise none of us would be here now. Manuel Escobar is a man of his word, and having given it, I fully expect him to keep it. So he will cast his Mayoral vote for Frank Condon rather than to me because of the promise made that day. I fully respect that, a man’s word is his bond and should be adhered to regardless of changing circumstances. 

Likewise, the other two who people who you are referring to are Joe Riser and Judge Lacey, who both previously belonged to the Integrity Party that Elihu Upton had founded. They both promised to support Upton and given that Upton is still in the race as an independent candidate I fully expect them to fulfill those previous promises and vote for him. Beyond those three prior commitments I expect all other votes cast by the Unity Party Candidates to be for our own candidates.” 

"We do know his mind was influenced," Kate said, then listened to Emery's answer. "He also said earlier that he expects to be working with representatives from the other parties. I had forgotten Mr. Escobar's offer to Frank Condon." Conrad whispers back "Shaw's right, Escobar needs to keep the promise he made." 

Back at the Lucky Lady, Not sure what to make of a tie in the outcome, Jake lets it pass and goes about ordering his meal. While waiting for it he searches out former Governor Safford. "Well played Governor. You should be proud of your finish position." Safford replies, "I would have been more satisfied if I was now in your position Mr. Cook, but in truth I had not anticipated winning. It is good to see you again, I trust that all has gone well since we met last month?" Jake says. “Yes, I have been fortunate." 

Jake makes some small talk with the Governor before asking, "Did you know Zachariah Chandler?" Safford says, "President Grant's Interior Secretary? From Michigan I believe, staunch opponent to slavery before the war, very critical of Lincoln during the war despite belonging to the same political party. I met him on a few occasions back when I was Governor. He was running for President in the 1880 election when he died. Why do you ask?" Jake replies, "It is a rather delicate matter, one that I ask you to keep in confidence." Jake accepts the plate of food he ordered and chooses to eat it standing and talking privately with Safford. 

"It has come to my attention that someone could have been blackmailing him. With him dead, it may be a moot point, unless the debt is still being held over family members or even political associates. It appears it involved a significant amount of money to help with the legal costs in the Hayes Tilden dispute. It really is none of my business...." Jake chews and swallows a mouthful of food. "... but I happen to despise blackmailers. Are you aware of any strange coincidences involving Chandler, this area or someone in this room?" Safford replies, "None that I am aware of. You are being rather cryptic, perhaps if you shared more of the details." 

Jake sighs, "Yes, but then if you do not have knowledge you become involved. Who knows, it might be dangerous for you or I to go poking a hornets nest. It might be the kind of thing that could spoil a mans further political aspirations, if he had any. Sometimes it is best if these old problems just fade away instead of haunting the next generation. I would rather not drag folks through the mud if the sins are in the past and buried." Jake chews another mouthful of food. "Ah, well, the gods loath a coward. Before I go any further, would you care to share with me the names of anyone here in Promise City that you consider to be a friend? Besides our famous Mr. Van Horne of course." 

Safford replies, "I have two friends in this town. One is Judge Nathan Isby. The other is the Wells Fargo agent Kris Wagner. Why?" Jake nods. "I ask just to make sure I was not going to open my mouth and put both feet in it," he gives the man a grin. "I need to head back to the table soon, so I will be brief. Do you have any reason to believe that Mr. Evan Adair wields undue influence in the Republican party or with any friends and family of the late Mr. Chandler?" Safford replies, "Mr. Adair? The gambler? I am not aware that he has any political friends or aspirations." Jake shrugs, "Thank you, I just needed to ask. Perhaps it is much ado about nothing then." 

The three dealers return from their meal break upstairs. Van Horne had not dismissed either of the other dealers this time as he did with the prior table consolidations, instead he tells Job Kane "Go get some rest, we'll let you know when you are needed." Job Kane heads out the door. Van Horne and Isaac Stevens head over to the two remaining tables. According to the name plates and respective chip piles Van Horne's player consist of Evan Adair, Brady Hawkes, Alice Ivers and Brett Maverick. Steven's players are Jake Cook, Commodore Duvall, Moria Enion and Bat Masterson. The players start to return to their places and the crowd settles in to watch. 

At the Town Hall, Frank Condon has been asked several questions regarding the Hooded Riders. He does his best to deflect those, renouncing Ashley King’s actions, and swearing that when he is elected mayor vigilante justice will not be tolerated. Shaw is asked, “Candidate Shaw, during the riot three weeks ago several people were killed including Niles Hoover because of Marshal Berg’s decision to fire on the crowd. Your Town Marshal candidate has come out in support of that decision. Do you also agree with what happened?” 

Shaw replies, “It is always easy for anybody to look back in hindsight and assess blame, it is much harder to actually be in such a situation. I served as a Union Military Officer during the Civil War and fought in several battles, many as a unit commander. I was a witness to what transpired that night and assure you that Marshal Berg saw himself as the commanding officer of a combat situation and acted as he thought best at the time. So yes, I support his decisions, had he done otherwise, and given into the crowd’s demands then vigilante justice then mob rule would have become the rule in this town and we would now be no better off than Galeyville.” 

Kate tells Conrad, "I was there too, there was nothing else to be done. I'd have preferred no gunplay, but the crowd was spoiling for a fight. If the law hadn't been willing to fire, the crowd would have run them over." Chester sits with Clarisse in the audience for the debate. He gets a sour look on his face when Frank Condon speaks, but keeps quiet. Chester does cough when Condon talk about people in Unity Party having "questionable character." He scowls and begins to leave when Condon mentions him by name. Clarisse convinces him to stay. 

Fisk is asked, “Candidate Fisk, during the last six months there have been multiple times when your name was linked to people who turned out to be affiliated with the Cowboy Gang. Can you explain that?” Fisk rises to speak and Chester pays attention with bemusement. He listens for how Fisk will gloss over his connection to the Cowboy Gang. Fisk replies, “I certainly can. I believe in the Constitutional right of a person being innocent until proven guilty and being permitted the right to a fair trial. I am a lawyer and I am willing to defend the accused. Until Mr. Upton arrived the only alternatives for a person wanting legal defense were myself and Attorney Berg. But even before becoming the Town Marshal Attorney Berg had a reputation with being close to the Earps, so people were hesitant to go to him.” 

"Everyone knows Mr. Berg is honest and would vigorously defend any client of his," Kate whispered indignantly. "They choose Fisk because they feel they're in like company." Conrad says, "How true, and Berg won't defend anybody he thinks is guilty. Fisk has never turned down anybody with money, no matter how guilty they are" 

Frank Condon is asked, “Mr. Condon, past and present members of your political party have been accused of a human-only bias. You were once friends with the wood elves in town but then stopped. We saw that you and Mr. Escobar have reconciled your differences, but how do we know that isn’t just short-term political opportunism?” Condon replies, “I resent that question. I do no treat people differently because of race . If you have any doubts of that please ask Mr. Escobar. Or better yet, you can the young Elvan woman seated in the front row, Miss Liela Morales, who this evening at dinner accepted my proposal of marriage.” 

Kate stared for a moment, then laughed lightly. "I'm glad he's found someone to be happy with. I am surprised, but because I'd heard no inkling of this at all." Conrad whispers back "Well, they have been inseparable since the Davis wedding two weeks back. Please feel free to be inspired." "You always inspire me," she smiled and warmly squeezed his hand. 

The Judge states, “The next question is for Frank Condon. Mr. Condon, Item number two on your party’s platform states that ‘The Law and Order Party promises to maintain the sanctity of the holy day by prohibition of the sale and consumption of all alcoholic beverages on Sundays except for that used during religious ceremonies run by the clergy of the Roman-Greek Church.’ A significant number of people within this town believe in other deities than those of the Roman-Greek Church, and the town itself has a Celtic/Mexican Church, so isn’t it improper for the town to make laws favoring one specific religion?” 

Condon replies, “My Party does recognize that there are other religions, my own fiancé worships other deities, but what we are acknowledging here is that the Greek-Roman church is the dominant religion of the United States and also the majority religion within this community. You can look no further than the paper currency of our county to see that. In March we held a festival to the Greek-Roman gods that included participation from all. And the Goddess Artemis has even visited this town during this election cycle. The town showing respect for those deities is therefore fully appropriate.” 

Kate hissed and her face turned red, her grip on Conrad's hand getting tighter. "This is exactly the kind of thing I was afraid of." Conrad whispers back, "Don't take it so personally, I'm sure he is only mentioning it to associate her visit with Doctor Eaton being there too." Kate says, "How many people even knew she was here? The whole town? Why does he even know? That visit had nothing to do with anything he needed to know." Kate clamped her mouth shut to keep her voice from rising. Conrad replies, "The Doctor was also present at the church with his wife when the Goddess spoke to her. Beth Eaton told her whole sewing circle that she was present to see the Goddess and that Diana spoke to her. But I don't believe that you were mentioned." Kate says, "That's not the point. I don't mean he knows about me, just..." She shook her head. "Never mind." 

Frank Condon continues, “And your question also draws attention to one other key distinction between my party and that of my competitors. We HAVE a party platform. It has appeared in print and my fellow candidates and I have spoken to it at length. The other two parties have voiced criticisms of what we stand for and vague platitudes of their own but I have yet to see either of them being willing to put in writing what they stand for!” 

A long pause follows. Judge Isby is then inundated by several hastily written note cards from the audience. The Judge looks them over and says, “Well now, it appears that a number of you share Mr. Condon’s concern. These questions are all worded differently but the essence of them is to ask Mr. Fisk and Mr. Shaw to articulate their Party’s platform. I find the question valid. Would either of you gentlemen care to respond?” Kate nodded and whispered. "I'd like to hear that myself." 

Fisk is quick to answer “I will. The Freedom Party’s stands for maintaining the status quo as far as free enterprise is concerned. British Economist Adam Smith has stated in his excellent book ‘The Wealth of Nations’ how a free market economy will bring prosperity through capitalism and this town is a shining example of that! The town is here because of the mines and ranches. The businesses here are the infrastructure needed to maintain those economic interests. The successful saloons and other businesses are those that meet the demands and desires of their customers and those no not need strict regulations. 

The Freedom Party stands for freedom of religion. We will not declare one day to be a holy day based upon a single religion. The Freedom Party is for freedom of expression, we will not impose strict dress codes or tell people how to live in the privacy of their own homes. And finally, the Freedom Party is for maintaining peace through strong and responsible law enforcement. Prosper Deacon McCoy will use the same good judgment as Marshall as he has at the Palace Saloon and will work very closely with Deputy Sheriffs Nagel and Leslie to uphold the peace in eastern Cochise County.” 

Kate comments, "That's some fast talking, but mostly about what they won't do, not what they will." Conrad replies, "You noticed that too? I'm curious if Chumbley did." "I'd be surprised if he didn't. Mr. Chumbley is generally very sharp when it comes to those things." Kate sat up straighter as Emery stepped forward, still trying to control her distress and pay attention. 

Chester listens to Fisk talk about his party platform. Leaning close to Clarisse, he whispers in her ear, "That sounds better than 'Vote for us. We don't kill people and blow up their homes.' Freedom is all well and good, but without rules, people can't live together. Promise City under the Freedom Party would be wild and unsafe." Clarisse replies, "He is clearly exaggerating what the Law and Order Party plans to do. If they are in charge of the town it is only the outlaws and people like Fisk who will be at a disadvantage, things will be better off for the rest of us decent folk." 

Emery Shaw has been taking notes while Fisk spoke. He steps up to the podium and takes out a piece of paper. Shaw states, “I have written here the Mission Statement of the Unity Party. This summarizes who we are and what we believe it. I will read it and then respond to our position on each of the seven points of the Law and Order Platform which Mr. Fisk also touched upon many of in his response. The Unity party seeks for the people of Promise City to work in unison with one another for the betterment and growth of the community. We seek inclusion of all citizens in this process regardless of occupation, religion, race, gender, age or social class. We seek laws that will not only reflect the opinion of the majority but also respect the rights and freedoms of the minority. Through this vision we will have a City of Promise. " Kate nodded, ready to hear something solid. 

Shaw continues, "Law and Order point one seeks mandatory terms of imprisonment for all violent crimes. The Unity Party agrees with that in theory, punishment should match the crimes, but we feel that Judge Isby should be afforded the discretion he has exhibited at reaching a fair decision on punishments rather than mandating those for him. He is our Judge and should be allowed to continue to judge unhindered. 

Law and Order and point two discusses keeping Sunday holy for the Greek-Roman Church. The Unity Party itself is comprised of believers of four different religions and will not seek laws to place one religion above another. We will want to ensure continued respect for the religions of all people in town and allow for the practice of each person's own religion to continue in an unobstructed manner." Kate nodded, there was no surprise there. 

He continues, "Law and Order point three will eliminate all gambling and prostitution within the town boundaries. Their point four concerns a town dress code. And their point five establishes restricted hours for saloons. The Unity Party does not support those positions as stated. We believe those businesses should be allowed to operate as the owners see fit. However, we do recognize that others living in town are also entitled to the right to a good night’s sleep, so we would propose that at certain hours of the night excessive noise should be curtailed, by shutting the windows and having people converse inside rather than on exterior porches where voices carry." "A positive step," Kate whispered 

He continues, "Law and Order point six puts restrictions on carrying firearms. Tombstone has such an ordinance but it is selectively enforced. I would suggest that the various elected Officials work with both town and county law enforcement to find a workable plan. Law and Order point seven encourages new families to move here. The Unity Party supports that position as well. As I stated in my opening remarks, I see us not as a small mining town but the potential future of a great thriving city, which can only be achieved with continued increases in population." "I would have liked to have heard things a little more solid, but I suppose until you really get into the work, you can't be too specific," Kate whispered. 

Shaw concludes, "And the other issue which the Freedom Party emphasized is a market-driven free enterprise system. The Unity Party strongly supports that position as exhibited by the diverse economic interests shared by the members of our committee. Thank you.” Judge Isby says, "Well, by my watch it is almost 8:30 PM so we will adjourn at this point in time. Tomorrow will be the last day of campaigning. Tuesday is election day, and no campaigning will be permitted. Good luck to all of the candidates and I hope that all of you do your civic duty and vote. Good night."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-four, “Richard’s Departure“, Sunday, June 18th, 9:45 A.M. *

Ruby hears a knock on the door in what she thinks is a few minutes later but upon waking up sees that sunlight is coming through the windows. Richard says, "Ruby, may I come in?" Ruby sits up in bed, rubbing her eyes. "Sure, come on in," she says in her throaty, just woke up sleepy voice. 

Richard enters and says, "I've been thinking over the events of the last day and realize that the Pinkerton Detectives may have been using magic, meaning that Jane could be in danger if they can see through her disguise. I will be heading out soon to get to Buffalo and check with the Lieutenant on her status. The newspapers have come out, clearing our identities, and your friend has arranged a police escort to the train depot just in case. I assumed we would both be going, but Mr. Eastman has made assurances for your safety if you should decide to stay. What would you like to do?" 

"Are you leaving, leaving? Or just checking on Jane?" Ruby swings her legs over the side of the bed. "I'm not sure how much George really wants me here." Richard replies, "I anticipate returning to Arizona, the sooner we get the documents out of New York State the better. That's an odd comment regarding Mr. Eastman, he gave me the impression that he definitely wants you to stay." Ruby replies, "Oh, I think he thinks he wants me to stay. But I would be such a distraction with his work..." 

Ruby rubs her eyes again. "I'm confused about him Richard. I wish I had someone to talk to. I'm not good at figuring things out myself." "Okay, so what you're saying is, you are going back to Arizona and you're willing to leave me here, if I wish. You'll take the papers with you?" He states, "I would take the ones that Jane has, yes. I could send here back here to be with you if that would help, or you could come with me instead. I'm not sure what else to tell you other than the fact that Mr. Eastman is an honorable man and with his connections to the local police I have no doubt that you will be safe here." 

She says, "Let me speak with George and I'll let you know. I feel like I'm not ready to leave but if I have to, I have to. I'll go speak with him now." Ruby wanders out of the bed room, still sleepy and clothed in her soft white nightgown, and looks for George. She finds George in the informal dining room with a mug of coffee with four newspapers and a technical journal spread out on the table. He looks up at her entrance with a smile and says, "I hope that your hangover this morning is better than mine. By your attire can I assume that you do not plan for an immediate departure with Richard?" 

"Hangover? Oh, I guess it's okay." She slides into the seat next to George. "Your pains probably have more to do with falling out of bed!" Ruby continues, "Richard just woke me, I didn't know he was planning on leaving. I came down to talk to you about it." Ruby glances at the newspapers and journals, pushing them with her finger. "Do you want me to stay? I'm... I'm not sure I'm ready to leave just yet." He exclaims, "Of course I want you to stay. I went all the way out to Arizona just to see you. Now that you've come all the way back to Rochester I'm not going to send you away if I can help it. I...I think without Richard around we will be able to have some more privacy." 

Ruby smiles at him. "As long as you're okay with a houseguest, then I will stay. And you promise to tell me when I've overstayed my welcome. I'm sure when the time comes I can find someone to accompany me home. Not that I can't travel alone, I mean, I was alone and took care of myself for many years." George asks, "But were those happy years? You indicated that they were not. You have found a friend again, you do not have to be alone any more." 

Ruby's cheeks turn rosy and she looks down at the papers again, folding the corner of one paper up and down. "No, they were not happy and you already know I don't like being alone. I just meant that I can get back to Promise City myself if necessary." She stands from the table. "I'll go tell Richard. And then I'll come back for breakfast. Well, coffee at least." She starts walking away but stops as she is passing George. "Thank you," is all she says before heading back upstairs to find Richard. 

Richard appears to be all packed. As he sees Ruby return he asks "Well? What have you decided?" "I'm going to stay. Promise City has done alright without me this long, they can wait a little longer. And I know I'll be safe here." Ruby sits on the edge of Richard's bed. "Thank you, for everything. You've become a friend this trip, besides protecting me and Janie. I hope when I return we can get together and finish some of the discussions we've started." Richard then asks, "And what about Jane? Do you want me to send her back here or continue on with me?" 

Ruby says, "If she wants to come back I suppose... Richard, after her confession to me, perhaps it's better that she goes home. I'm worried that I might hurt her and I don't want to do that. I would say, let her make the decision. If you think it's safe and she wants to return and is insistent... otherwise, let her go home. She's probably missing people from back there anyway. I'll be okay. I can always telegraph my teacher in Promise City and he can come and get me." 

Richard responds, "Or telegraph the Meeting Hall in Tucson. I will notify you if we return and about the status of the documents. I will have to be cryptic though, any reference to Aunt Flora will be about the documents in mine and Jane's possession, the ones that Eastman has mailed by Wells Fargo I will reference as Uncle Roderick." She says, "Alright Richard, that sounds reasonable." 

Ruby pauses and chooses her next words carefully. "Can you do me a favor please? Can you just make sure Jake is alright? I mean, I'm sure he is, why wouldn't he be. But just on the tiny off chance that something happened while I was away... I would just like to know is all. If it is how I think it is, then there is no need to wire me. I just want to be certain..." 

Richard says, "Alright, but you may find out yourself before hand. According to the newspapers Wyatt Earp goes on trial in Promise City tomorrow for ten counts of murder and it will be covered by the national press. If there were any other trouble in Promise City simultaneously it would most likely get mentioned as well." "What??" Ruby's mouth drops open in shock. "They caught Wyatt and he's on trial for murder? Well, the Judge has been busy while I've been away." 

She says, "Someone like Jake might not be news worthy. I'm pretty sure I'm right, I think I would feel it if something actually happened to him. I just want to be sure...Anyway, have a very safe trip. You know where I'll be and I'll wire you in Tucson if I need you. Come on, I'll walk you downstairs." Ruby stands and as they walk she asks, "Anything else I should know before you leave?" 

He slips Ruby a metal flask and says, "You might need this. It is an Elixir of Forgetfulness. If you spike a person's drink with it they will forget everything that transpired for a certain period of time. The flask has enough for four-hours worth of application, meaning you could make one person forget four hours, two people each forget two hours, four people each forget one hour, or any other such combination." 

"I hope I don't need it," she laughs. "But it seems very useful. Have you ever used it on me?" She asks with a smile and a raised eyebrow. He doesn’t respond to her question, saying instead, “It is a staple item among European wizards so that when people who oppose that type of magic accidentally witness it they don't create problems. Unfortunately you also then have to cover why they have acquired a memory gap if the passage of time is noted." 

Ruby stops suddenly. "Richard! When did you use this on me?? And why? I want some explanations!" He says, "On you? Never, although I will admit that there have been times when I have been tempted. I did plan to use it on Mr. Eastman yesterday if things did not go favorably at the factory, but the way things turned out that was not necessary." 

Ruby calms herself down. "Whoa. I thought you were saying, well, never mind." She shakes her head and laughs. "Let me put this away. George still has a lot to learn about magic." Ruby quickly drops off the flask in her room and meets Richard downstairs. "I'll say it again, have a safe trip home. Don't go getting mistaken for Deadeye again!" Ruby softly kisses his cheek. "Thanks for everything." "Thank you. Good luck to you Ruby," Richard gives her a brotherly kiss on the cheek. The police carriage arrives and George walks Richard out, introducing him to the pair of police officers. They depart. Ruby waves as Richard drives off then returns inside and waits for George. 

When he comes back in she asks, "Everything okay?" He has an odd look on his face and replies, "Perhaps? Did you have a good time in Switzerland?" She states, "Whh...what? Switzerland?" He says, "Two of the newspapers identified by name the woman who was mistaken for the outlaw Mae Clarke. One calls you Ruby West with no other mention of you. The other, however, names you as Constance Grace West the daughter of William and Alma West. The reporter apparently contacted your father who is quoted in the paper as saying that you have just now returned home after five years away at a private school for young women in Switzerland." 

A laughs escapes Ruby's lip but she not smiling. "Ahh, my fate had I not run away. I wonder George, would you have liked that girl better?" He says, "I like the girl who is with me just fine. I have no doubt that story is what they have been telling people for years. You do realize what this means don't you? They have now relinquished control of this situation to you. For the first time ever the Wests actually need you, not you personally, but they need for you to not contradict this fiction that they have now put in print for all of the society columns to read." 

She exclaims, "You're right, I had not thought of it that way. You are very smart AND wise," Ruby says, taking his arm and walking him back into the informal dining room. "You know, Richard mentioned they caught Wyatt Earp and there will be a trial in Promise City. I guess I've missed a lot. Anything else interesting in today's papers? And what's a girl got to do to get some coffee around here?" 

He says, "I will pour your coffee, how do you take it?” "Today I'll take it sweet, cream and sugar please. Most days I just drink it straight but I'm feeling particularly sweet today," she smiles. He says, “I had William pick up all four papers, both Rochester ones as well as Albany's and the New York Times. All four had the story of the Douglas sighting being a false alarm but only the local ones mentioned you. 

I did see the story about Earp in the Times and one of the local papers. They have been printing that man's exploits for quite some time, so I am not surprised his trial has become national news. Not much else to note in the papers other than the Baseball scores which I enjoy following. The two top teams this year, Providence and Detroit, continue to battle for the lead spot." 

She replies, "Baseball huh? I'm afraid I don't know much about it, the sport. I've only gleamed bits and pieces here and there. As for Wyatt, I've had many runs in with him and don't know how to feel about his trial. He's been nice to us and he's been means I'm on the fence I guess. I am surprised he got caught though." Sitting in the chair next to George Ruby pulls her knees to her chest. "So then, what's our plans for today? Now that I'm not a wanted criminal anymore that is." 

He replies, "I don't know, whatever you want to do I guess. William is at church and won't be back for another hour or so. Once he returns I could have him take us for a ride if you would like." She says, "Sure, we could go for a ride, see the old sights. I still want to go to the lake too, that's probably what I'd most want to do... walk through the woods like we used to as kids." She drifts off into her thoughts before smiling again. "Of course, just staying in with you is okay too." 

"Oh." There is a long pause and he says, "Well, we could do that. Now that you're not a wanted criminal let's take a walk out to the back yard. I own around two acres and my gardener and groundskeeper has planted an interesting variety of flowers, most of which are now in bloom." She says, "That sounds nice. You want to go right now? I'm still in my nightgown and while it's okay with me, I don't want you worrying about giving your neighbors the wrong impression of me." 

He says, "You should go change, there is no reason to shock the neighbors or to embarrass William when he returns from church." "Why, I'm covered up?" She sees the look on George's face and knows she shouldn't argue this one. "Alright, I'll be down in a little while. Don't miss me too much," she teases then hurries upstairs to dress. 

She goes through her bag, which isn't all that big, and decides to again wear her grandmother's dress. http://crawfordmanor.com/cecily.html Perfect for walking through the gardens, she thinks. She leaves her hair down, but pulls back one side with a matching pink flower clip. She doesn't bother to put shoes on. She floats back downstairs, "I'm ready for my garden tour Mr. Eastman," she says, arriving in the dining room. "I must say though, if I'm going to be staying for a bit I need to do some shopping. I don't have that many dresses with me. I hope that's alright, the shopping part that is. Then again, we don't really know how long I'm staying, right?" 

She quickly sees that his 'garden' is far more than just a garden, but an entire botanical museum. He has hundreds of different varieties of plants, each of which has a wooden stand with engraved metal plate before it noted the plant's name in both English and Latin, place of origin and a few sentences about it. He explains that they have plants from all six continents. She holds tightly onto George's arm as he shows her around his "garden. This is really amazing, you've put a lot of love and care into this. I'm not sure I've ever seen anything so beautiful." 

He says, "Don't give me too much credit, it is my groundskeeper who is primarily responsible. The only thing we haven't been able to do is raise tropical plants due to the New York climate. If I ever do build that mansion we will definitely have to put up a heated greenhouse." She replies, "But it was you who asked for all this beauty, no? You have a lot of plans for this mansion of yours. You seem to get by with this lovely house as is... Not that mansions aren't fabulous. What else will you fill it with?" He replies, "Well, I haven't ruled out filling it with you and whatever you desire." 

Ruby looks down and blushes. "George, I...," she stops walking and looks up at him. "That's sweet. And perhaps I'll take you up on that offer, if you ever really do decide to offer it, that is." 
She keeps eye contact with him and a gentle smile on her face. "This may be a good time to bring up last night. I meant what I said you know. About not wanting to mess things up, do it right for once." He says, "Well, to be totally honest, I'm a little fuzzy about what we spoke of last night, I had a bit too much to drink before that. I think I remember you saying something about having a nightmare and not wanting to be alone because of your friend Jane going back to Arizona." 

Ruby starts them walking again, mostly so she doesn't have to look at George as she speaks. She sighs, "I don't like to sleep alone, I get lonely. I had been hoping you'd let me stay with you last night, I guess I wasn't ready to go to sleep and was, well, I don't know, looking for company. I had been okay this trip because I had been sleeping next to Janie. But I also told you that I don't know what's happening with us, how I feel about you, being my friend and all. I mean, we are friends. But if I'm being totally honest," she pauses and stops walking but keeps her gaze forward, "Totally honest, it feels like maybe it could be something more. And if it is, I don't want to do something to mess it up and ruin it. Unfortunately I'm good at ruining things. The problem is, we are so different, I don't know what is what, which way is up or down. Or what the right thing to do is anymore. No one turns me away George, like you did last night." 

He pauses and says, "I see.....I am not like most people Ruby. I would think that most men look at you and all that they see is the beautiful woman that you have become. They don't see the inner person, your positive qualities and the spark that makes you special. And their first and foremost priority is to obtain a physical relationship with you. I would be lying if I didn't say that I had no thoughts along those lines as well, but to use your own quote, 'I don't want to do something to mess it up and ruin it'. You are here now, I want you to stay, and I did not and do not want to do anything to make you want to pack up and leave. It was thoughts along those lines that raced through my inebriated head last evening. As for our differences, haven't you ever heard the expression that opposites attract? We've each been attracted to the opposite sides of the country to be with the other, doesn't that say something about our relationship?" 

Ruby smiles, her eyes gazing up at him with adoration. "Yes, it says a lot. All I want is to be loved and have someone who would really come for me, to be true to their word." She takes George's hand in hers. "It hasn't happened yet but perhaps I've been looking in the wrong place." "I've... I've never done this before. So you're going to have to be patient with me. I promise to do the same for you. The rest we can just take as it comes. Deal?" He leans over and gives her a soft short kiss across the lips, parts, and says, "Deal". Ruby squeezes his hand gently in hers and smiles at him. Just looking in his eyes was making her belly flutter again. Could he really be what she was hoping for?


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-five, “Back to the Lady“, Sunday, June 18th, 7:45 P.M.*

Jake was satisfied with how the players were redistributed. He decided that now was not the time for any special strategy other than to build his bank roll and observe all he could about these three. Any one of them was competent enough to make it to the final table. Even though Masterson was around half of the others stack, he could still come back. Nothing special to do just now except play better poker than the three experienced players sitting with him. That and enjoy himself immensely. Silver Jake Cook orders himself a bourbon. With a $ 100 ante the games become a bit more exciting, the pot staying at the minimum of $ 400 for most hands but increasing for some.

At the Town Hall, Chester likes what he heard from Shaw. He sat in on the meetings when the platform was worked out, but he hadn't heard the whole thing together. He hopes that the gathered audience agrees that the middle ground is the way to go. Emery Shaw exits the stage and heads over to where his three children and niece have been watching the debate.

"I should go speak to Emery for a few minutes. What did you think, Mr. Booth?" Kate asked Edwin. "I could use a fresh perspective." Edwin Booth says, "Well, if it were me I would probably vote for your friend Shaw. He is the only one of the three who struck me as genuine, the other two remind me too much of politicians who I had known." "That may be his greatest advantage. I hope there are enough people who aren't entrenched in the extremes to see it. I'll be right back."

She crossed the room over to where Emery Shaw was standing with his family. "Glad to be through with the debate, Emery?" Shaw replies, "That was probably the shortest ninety minutes of my life. It seemed like it had barely begun and then was over. Well Katherine, how did I do?" "I'm not sure I can give you a fair opinion; I was a little distressed by Mr. Condon using Diana's visit here to support his position. Honestly, I would have liked to hear more concrete plans, but that's probably a lot to ask when you don't know who you'll be working with or what you'll be asked to do.

I will say, you were the most positive person on that stage, showed the most optimism, and seemed to care the most about the town without having ambitions for yourself. Mr. Condon tried, but some of his statements showed ambitions for his way of thinking if not himself. Mr. Fisk made some good points, but it still felt he was saying what was best for him." He says, "Why thank you Katherine, I was also offended by some of what both of my opponents stated, let's hope that others feel the same way. " Kate says, "I hope they do, too. It's disturbing that I'd rather live under Mr. Fisk than the Vigilance Committee."

Chester says, "Let's go see Mr. Shaw." He and Clarisse make their way to Shaw and Kate. Chester shakes Shaw's hand. "Congratulations, Mr. Shaw. You did really well, there. Hi, Kate." Shaw says, "Thank you Chester, let's hope that it helps get that badge of yours upgraded." "I hope so. I wouldn't like what this town would look like if either the Law & Order or Freedom Parties get in. Either way I wouldn't want to live here." Kate smiled at Chester and Clarisse. "I hope you're doing well tonight." Clarisse says, "We're doing just fine, Mrs. Kale. I admit this election has me a bit nervous. Not knowing if Chet will win is nerve-wracking. And how are you?" Kate says, "Very well, Miss Townsend. I hope you all had a good visit with Janet Fly today."

Clarisse says, "I agree about the Freedom party. That Mr. Fisk is not a good man. The town will slide into sinfulness if he has his way. I don't have too many qualms about the Law & Order Party getting voted in. The town will be safe at least. But I understand how many people won't like it, especially Mr. Cook. They'd put him out of business." Kate says, "And Mr. Cook is not a bad man, is he? The people at the Lady are not sinful people. We're a family and it's sad to think they might try to take our home."

Clarisse replies, "No, he isn't. Chet thinks well of him and that's good enough for me. The people who live and work there may not be sinful, but those who drink to excess act in an indecent manner." Chester pats her shoulder. "Now now, remember, 'judge lest not ye be judged.' The people here work hard and they need to relax. If that means getting drunk every now and then, it doesn't hurt anyone."

Kate asks, "Do you have any campaign plans for tomorrow, Emery?" He replies, "No, I thought I would go to the Earp Trail in the morning. I also need to figure out what to put in Chumbley's final paper before the election. Isby told Chumbley that he is not allowed to put out a paper with candidate advertisements on Tuesday but did give the little guy permission to sell any Monday papers he still has on hand. So Chumbly is planning to put out an edition tomorrow night between 10:00 PM and midnight so that he'll have plenty for Tuesday."

"Won't that upset Judge Isby a bit? It's going against the spirit of his injunction against campaigning on the day of the election," she said, chuckling. She says, "Well Emery, I suppose I will see you tomorrow morning at Wyatt Earp's trial. Isn't Mr. Watson's trial tomorrow morning as well. I'll have to be there to testify for that." Shaw replies, "Yes, it will be a busy day at court. The Judge will first draw the jury for the Earp trial but it might take a little while to round them all up since some may be at ranches or mines a distance from town. While the Jury is being pulled together he will so some of the other trials."

“Is there another trial beside Mr. Watson's?" She asked, while trying to think of the best time to get out to the ranch and fetch those horses. Shaw replies, "Yes, all of the folks who were caught cheating at the Lucky Lady plus Mr. Hardin for his hidden gun. Van Horne says he is pressing charges against all of them." Kate says, "Good. I know he was anxious to make sure the tournament was honest, and Jake was too. It's in the Lady and he wants the honest reputation there preserved. If you'll excuse me I'd like to talk to Judge Isby for a moment. I'll see you in the morning, Emery." She smiled at his children, who were more her age than Emery himself and politely spoke a few words with them with a special smile for her student Emily, then went over to Judge Isby.

"Excuse me, Judge. Might I ask a question about tomorrow?" Isby replies, "Certainly Mrs. Kale, I assume you wish to know when I will be needing you to testify at Mr. Watson's trial? I anticipate that will be between 8:00 and 9:00 AM." She says, "Yes, I need a chance to go out to my ranch in the morning. I'd prefer not to go tonight since it's already dark and it likely wouldn't be safe. Would there be enough time after Mr. Watson's trial and before Mr. Earp's to go? I can certainly go before if not." He replies, "Possibly not, I plan to start at 7:00 AM drawing the names for the Earp jury, then I want to try the poker cheaters so that any who are just fined and released can be on the 9:00 AM stagecoach out of town. Then I'll handle the Watson Trial and the Earp trial. It should be a busy day."

She replies, "Alright, I'll go early then, it shouldn't be a problem. A very busy day indeed. After all that I hope we can have a quiet, peaceful election, although I imagine that's a fool's hope." He replies, "A peaceful election is what I am striving for, although in truth, I'm more than a little concerned about potential violence as the aftermath of the trial. I assume that Mr. Earp will lose at which case Upton will appeal and we will have to endure several days more of his being jailed while his gunslinger friends are still around."

She says, "Unfortunately it's even too dangerous to try to move him somewhere else. I'll be glad when this is all over. I have some painful connections to the Earps and I'll be glad to see the last of them, especially Virgil." For a moment she looked small and vulnerable. She shook her head to clear it. "I will be here at 8:00 tomorrow, sir. Thank you." She said goodbye and went back over to Conrad and his brother. "Well gentlemen, shall we return to the Lady and see what's happened?"

Conrad took her arm and they walked back over to the Lady. "Judge Isby plans on Mr. Watson's trial being around 8 tomorrow morning; we'll both have to be there," she told Edwin. "I'll be glad to get that behind us." He says, "As will I, although I will probably stay around afterwards for the remainder of the trial as neither of my traveling companions will be heading out until it is over with. Roosevelt finds it intriguing that Isby would even consider that Earp could get a fair trial in this town. Berwind just wants to be around to watch him hang."

Kate says, "Without any wish to offend you, I don't care for Mr. Berwind much. If Wyatt Earp hangs I won't be there to watch it. I am surprised he's being tried here, especially since he was Marshall here for a time." Edwin replies, "Well, I guess that was your Judge's call. From what I hear the County Sheriff very much wants to see Earp dead, so a fair trial back in the county seat of Tombstone would have been far less likely."

Kate answers, "The county sheriff is a criminal himself; Earp and his brothers were after him as lawmen. Frank Leslie would like nothing better than to see Earp swinging from the gallows. I don't know if Earp could get a fair trail anywhere. He's too well known. At least here opinion is fairly evenly split, so there's a chance that a fair verdict will come down, or at least be fairly reached." The reached the brightly lit saloon with quiet music floating toward the door.

Kate states, "On to more pleasant things. I hope to see Evan Adair crying in his drink inside." Edwin says, "As would I, he and Conrad were at the same table together from noon until 8:00 PM yesterday and he took my brother for several hundred dollars." Kate looked up at Conrad who had been quiet on the walk over. "I would guess Adair was doing some cheating; we just couldn't catch him at it." She laughed suddenly. "Adair offered me work once. I believe I responded by throwing my drink in his face." Conrad says, "I doubt he was cheating, he doesn't need to, he plays poker very well. But you are both right, I would shed no tears to seeing him lose."

They arrive back at the Lucky Lady at around 9:00 PM and see that the games have now been consolidated down to two tables with four players each and that Adair is indeed loosing. By this point in time at the Van Horne table, Adair continues to lose hand-after-hand. Jake notes that Adair keeps giving Van Horne an icy stare as he loses $ 1500 in the 45-minute period. Ivers wins just enough to keep her in the game and by 9:45 is down to her last $ 200. The winnings are rather evenly divided at that table between Hawkes and Maverick. At the Stevens table Cook and Masterson continue to win most of the hands with Duvall doing the worst.

Kate says, "I'm not sure how needed I am here," Kate said, seeing things were well in hand and none of her other friends there at the moment. "I'm glad to see Jake has a sizeable pile. I'd like to see how everything comes out, but from the looks of things that might be almost morning and I'm going to have to sleep tonight. Well, it's still early. No hurry to be home to bed yet, I suppose."

Conrad, Edwin and Kate get some food and beverages and spend the next fifteen minutes chatting and keeping an eye on the games taking place. Roosevelt stops in to join them after a while and says that he had a nice chat with the Judge's assistant Tomlinson who assures him that Judge Isby is a far man who will do his best to ensure that Earp gets as fair a trial as possible. Kate says, "Judge Isby is known for his fair-mindedness; he will do everything in his power to make sure the trial is fair. I'm still nervous about having so many strangers in town. With so much happening at once it's almost guaranteed that something will go wrong."

The game continues to be played at the minimum ante. From 9:00 to 9:45 PM Cook is up another $ 200, Masterson is up $ 600, Enion is down $ 200 and Duvall is down $ 600. Over
Enion has won three hands and is up by around $ 1000, Cook and Masterson have each won two hands but are each only up $ 200 due to their losses to Enion, Duvall hasn't won any and is now down $ 1400 from when he started. Similar play has taken place over at the Van Horne Table with Maverick now up around a thousand, Hawkes up a little, Ivers down a little and Adair down $ 800. Jake continues to focus on playing well to build his stack and learning his opponents. He does not attempt to sway the game in any other special way at the moment.

The game at Steven's table is far too tame for Jake to accumulate the stack he is going to need. He increases the betting to move the action along. Job Kane has been spending the last two hours at the Lucky Lady getting some food and drink and then making the rounds, greeting the various spectators and thanking all newcomers for their patronage. At a quarter to ten he stops by Van Horne's table and comments, "You still have all eight, looks like it may be awhile until three drop off." Van Horne replies, "Indeed, I probably won't be needing your services any time soon. Why don't you go home and get some sleep, I'll send somebody over if we need you." "Alright then," Job replies and then heads out.

At around 10:00 PM Edwin Booth says he should call it a night if they wish to attend the trial in the morning. Roosevelt agrees. Conrad offers to walk Kate back to her home. "Thank you, I'll just be a moment." Kate stopped over at the bar and told Harry to send someone if she was needed, then went back to Conrad. "Alright, my dear. It's been a long day." As he walks her back Conrad says, "A long day but a good day. I think that Emery Shaw did well for himself tonight. He also probably helped Deputy Martin's chances too, that young man is too soft spoken, never takes the credit for himself when he should."

Kate says, "You're right about that. Part of it is modesty, but part of it is also that his skill involves knowing about and dealing with things that others won't. Would anyone else know about monsters in the night and how criminals can use magic to hide themselves. It's going to cause trouble between himself and Clarisse someday, I suspect." Conrad says, "Fear not about their relationship, you have your own relationships to deal with. I have continued to hear rumors that Emery Shaw plans to ask you to be his bride."

With a wink he then lightheartedly adds, "Please be sure to inform me when you decide to accept his proposal, in order to give me sufficient time find an appropriate wedding present." "I don't know where these rumors get started," she laughed. "Well, I can imagine where that one did, since I had to visit him at the boarding house once or twice and Beatrice Russell has an active imagination. I'm not ready to be married again just yet, and Emery Shaw is not the leading candidate for my hand." She walked a little closer. "You don't really hear such rumors, do you?"

He replies, "Of course I hear them, I keep my eyes and ears open. I had heard about Frank Condon's engagement yesterday, even before the young women knew about it, but kept quiet as I felt the fewer people who knew before her the better." Kate says, "Then what you knew was that he intended to ask her. I wonder if he'll have a large wedding like Rufus and Anita did, or if it will be small. I know you hear all the rumors, I just didn't realize there was a general rumor about Emery Shaw's intentions toward marriage."

Conrad says, "Bea has a lot of friends. That isn't necessarily a bad thing, as back when Priestess Florencia was living there Mrs. Russell managed to quell a lot of the negative rumors regarding her relationship with your ranch co-owner Nanuet.” Kate says, "Well, if Bea is the source of that rumor I know I don't have anything to worry about. Beside, any interest he has in me should clear up in another month or so when certain facts become obvious."

She turned more serious and sighed. "I worry for Minerva a bit. Nanuet seems to have disappeared and I imagine it's worse for her than if he'd never come back at all. We may someday have to figure out what to do about a partner who is no longer here." Conrad replies "Mother Jiminez believes that he is in the mountains receiving clerical training from the Apache shaman." Kate says, "That's a relief to hear, but I get the feeling that we will see very little of him from now on. Everyone seems to be slipping away."

A moment of melancholy crossed her face. "My own training has been sadly neglected lately, and it's my own fault. I have made myself too busy and left no time for my grandfather. I feel I've given away so much there is nothing left for myself." Conrad replies, "You shouldn't worry too much about Mr. Gonzales, he has been keeping very busy himself the last few days working security at the Lucky Lady. That you haven't recognized him shows that he's done a good job, in fact I think that only myself and Ginnie have figured out any of his disguises."

Kate looked downcast. "That only shows how far behind I have gotten. I never could see through the disguises. Ruby could, she could just sense things. But I'm sure Grandfather has been entertained. He always has something up his sleeve." Conrad says, "More a case of making sure something isn't up anybody else's sleeve. When Jefferson Soapy Smith was caught it was Gonzales who identified the cheater to the other security men." Kate asks, “So who has he been?" she asked. "I'm afraid my eyes have been too full of one man to notice another." Conrad replies, "I recognized him as a young human cowboy and also as an older human woman. There may have been others too."

Kate chuckled. "I'll have to talk to him about it this week sometime. I'm sure he'll be glad to tell me all about how clever he was. Conrad, there's something I wanted to tell you about last night but with your brother there I couldn't. You remember Mr. Franklin? We discovered yesterday that he was a vampire. Last night after the tournament closed we took care of the problem. I stayed with Jeff Mills, mostly away from the creature, but I wanted to tell you that it happened. I wouldn't want you to find out about it later and think I was keeping it from you."

Conrad says, "Franklin was another of those? Something struck me as odd about him but I wouldn't have suspected that. I am glad that you are safe. Next time please find a way to tell me earlier." Kate states, "I hope there won't be a next time, I don't want to be facing down these creatures anymore." She paused. "If you're angry please say so. I know I asked you to let me make my own choices, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't tell me exactly what you think of them. I should have pulled you aside last night and told you, maybe you'd have brought me to my senses."

He replies, "No, I am not angry, I have had too good a weekend to be angry about anything." She says, "I will gratefully accept the reprieve. Edwin seems to have lost his reservations about you." Conrad says, "Yes, a truly positive outcome! As a brother he appears to be far more open to me than I believe he ever would have been as a father. I had no ulterior motives about wanting his fortune, but I don't know if he ever would have believed it. Now, I have no claim to his fortune, so that isn't an issue."

Kate states, "Even if he had been convinces, there would have been matters of guilty feelings over not being there for you. The issue of your mother and perhaps seeing her again. You're a grown man and he would never be able to make up for not being a father, but the relationships between brothers, those are different. Brothers can be friends without those issues between them." Conrad says, "Indeed. Well darling, it is late and you should be getting off to bed. You have a busy day tomorrow, myself as well if I am one of the unfortunate souls whose name is drawn for that jury."

She says, "I would think they would disqualify anyone so closely connected with me after Wyatt Earp saved Henry's life in Tombstone, you especially since you were with him. I certainly would not be allowed to sit on that jury, and I'm relieved. I should go inside and spend some time with Janet. She's leaving in the morning so Ginnie and I will be all alone again. I still want to know what transition Mrs. Eaton wanted her to help me with." They reached the back door of the house and Kate slipped her arms around Conrad's waist. "I'll see you early tomorrow morning then?" “Yes,” he replies. A long kiss follows and then Conrad departs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-six, “A Picnic“, Sunday, June 18th, 10:30 A.M. * 

Ruby keeps his hand in hers. "So, what about this photo shoot of yours? You want to do that today? Or a picnic, we could have one here or anywhere really I guess. There is always shopping, I will need some clothes if I'm to stay more than a couple of days. Of course, we could just... keep each other company and not make any plans." He says, "Those all sound like reasonable choices, although my photography studio is back at the factory, so we may want to wait until tomorrow for that. Shopping too, as the stores are closed on Sundays. Restaurants are open, I could call ahead for a lunch reservation or do a pick-up order if you wish to go on a picnic." 

"It's so hot out, probably stuffier to stay inside than out, so picnic it is. You can surprise me where we go, although this garden is so beautiful we could even do it here if you'd rather stay home." George agrees and heads inside to place their order. Ruby wanders around in the garden for a while, taking in the beautiful and exotic foliage. She lets her mind wander, to what exciting places each plant is from. Her thoughts end up back with George, and how he was the one with the power to give her everything she wanted. At least, mostly everything as far as she could tell. Really, if she worked hard, she could give herself almost everything she wanted, but then she's be lonely with no one to share her adventures with. 

She recollects that before Jake, she had been tired of the lifestyle she was leading and had considered finding some poor victim to marry. Not for love or happiness but strictly for comfort and safety. She hadn't done it, the thought of being locked into a marriage without love so entirely boring and lonely to her she couldn't bring herself to do it. Really, Ruby hadn't considered marriage an option until she got really desperate. It was just not like her to want to give herself to someone, someone who would have the right to control her and lord over her. She shudders at the thought. 

Jake had given her things she wanted. Attention, adoration, at least it seemed that way, and freedom all at the same time. But Ruby wanted those things for good, and Jake was obviously not willing to give that final bit, although he talked a good talk. No, in the end, Jake was like all the others who spoke of grand plans but never carried through. If Ruby had given herself much time to think on it, she would have been heartbroken to the core. She had truly believed Jake and her were meant to always be together and that he was different. 

But now here she was, not much long after her realizations about Jake, letting herself get carried away again. There was no doubt she was attracted to George. He was all the things a woman looked for in a man, handsome, strong, kind, sexy, generous and had more money than he knew what to do with. Ruby laughed out loud at the thought, he was exactly the type of man who Kate should end up with, while she was with the gambler back in Promise City. 

Ruby looks back towards the house, a house that could be hers. She wasn't making any decisions yet, and George seemed happy to let her have her way. He cared for her, no doubt, but just how much he cared for her and not some version of her he made up in his mind, well, only time would tell. And Ruby was curious enough and hopeful enough to find out. She looks back at the flowers, finding herself standing in front of a bush full of deep red roses, like the one Aphrodite had given her through her dream. Maybe it was just coincidence, or perhaps it was a sign, no matter it made her smile. Red roses were a symbol of love, and she would not turn love away. 

George breaks Ruby's silence saying "A picnic it is then, I think I know of a place or two that might work out well." "Great!" She takes George's hand again. "I am getting hungry now too, so it's perfect timing." She starts leading him into the house. "I'll go get myself ready for our picnic and you do the same. It won't take me long at all." She squeezes his hand then hurries upstairs. Once up there she puts on her shoes and stockings and brings along some clips for her hair, in case she gets hot. Really that was all she had so after a quick spray of perfume and hair check she heads back downstairs to a waiting George. 

"Will William be joining us?" she asks. George replies, "Yes, I intend for him do the driving while we are inside the carriage. That is his job." She says, "It must be nice to have someone drive you everywhere you want to go. You must trust him completely." He replies, "I trust all three of my employees. When I bought this house I determined that there were six tasks which I didn't feel like doing myself. It is not that I couldn't, I just felt it wouldn't have been the best use of my time. So I needed a cook, a housekeeper, a driver, a house manager, a gardener and a maintenance man. But I didn't need any of them full time, so I hired three people who could each fill two of those roles. And it has done good for the staff too. Al and Rosey were both widowed when they each began working for me and fell in love and married while under my employ." 

She says, "George, that's so sweet! I mean, that they met and feel in love because of you. You'll have to tell me more about your employees later. I guess we still have a lot to talk about. Well, I am ready when you are. I guess we have to go pick up the food... do you have a blanket?” He says, "Yes, a blanket. Alright, give me just a few more minutes to gather some things and I will meet you in the lobby. William should be back at any minute." She pauses, playing with her hair for a moment. "I'll wait for you in the lobby." Ruby smiles at him before she bounces off to the lobby, where she waits for George and William. 

William is the first to arrive, coming in from Church. He doesn't have any of the horse gear with him or smell like the animals so she assumes that the church must have been within walking distance. "Good morning William," Ruby says sweetly. "My friend Richard has left but I've been invited by George to stay for a while and decided to take him up on his offer. I hope that won't be a problem for you." William replies, "Absolutely not Miss. West, I have often suggested to Mr. Eastman that he spend some time on social rather than business ventures." 

"You may call me Ruby, William, no need to be formal around me. I detest all those silly airs anyway." He replies, "I am not sure that I would be comfortable with that Miss West.” She laughs, "So George spends too much time at work, does he? I am sure I can help with that regard." He replies, "I have no doubt." She steps a little closer to William and speaks in hushed tones. "So tell me, does George see any other women?" He says, "I am not comfortable discussing that subject, I have certain loyalties to my employer." 

"Oh. Well, I suppose that is for the best then. Someone should have some loyalties towards Mr. Eastman, he needs someone to depend on." She shrugs, "As for the other things, I'll just ask him myself. We're going on a picnic, we were just waiting for you to return I believe. George is getting a blanket. I hope you enjoyed services this morning and that you're up for a ride." Ruby peers out the window. "Looks like it could rain." Ruby smiles at him, then waits uncomfortably for George to return. 

George comes downstairs. He has a quilted blanket under his arm and a cloth satchel over his shoulder. "Ah, hello William. Miss West and I have decided that a picnic lunch is in order. I have called ahead to Marcel's Restaurant and they are putting the food together. You may want to bring a book along to read, we may be a while once we get to the destination." "Very well sir," William replies and then heads up to his room. 

Once he is gone Ruby comments, "He's very loyal to you, you know. I asked him if you were seeing any other women and he wouldn't tell me." Ruby smiles and steps a little closer, "So... are you? Seeing other women that is?" George replies, "No, not really. One of the other managers at the factory has a sister who has occasionally served as my escort at social functions where I would have been expected to have a date, but there is no romantic spark between her and I." Ruby answers, "Well... good. More of you I get to have. Although I'm certain you must have a line of women who are clamoring for you somewhere," she laughs. Ruby takes him by his arm and leads him outside, wondering where they are going. 

He replies, "Some, but they are just looking to have a rich husband for the rewards the riches bring, that is why I don't attend social functions without an escort, it would send the signal to dozens of women that I am available." Ruby keeps his arm to her and looks up at him with her big hazel eyes. "But aren't you... available that is? I mean, you don't have a wife...yet. Or a girlfriend, as far as I can tell. Perhaps William is right and you are too much in your work." He says, "Ruby, I'm not saying that I've never been interested in a social life, it just hasn't been my priority these past few years." Ruby grins up at him. "And is it a priority now, George?" 

He smiles and says, "Yes, it became one the minute I saw that you were in Rochester." She continues to grin, "George Eastman, I'd really like to kiss you right now. But I suppose that isn't proper with William due to arrive any moment." He smiles and says, "We will have plenty of time alone on this picnic, I know of a special spot." She says, "Well then, I look forward to getting there. Is it a long ride?" He answers, "Around eight or nine miles, probably around a forty-five minute ride." 

Ruby nods. "I'm sure we'll find ways to pass the time. And William, he'll be okay just sitting around waiting for us?" George replies "He enjoys reading. The location for our picnic will be an excellent spot for him to sit and enjoy a good book at. I believe that right now he is reading a biography of Civil War Confederate General Stonewall Jackson." She says, "Oh? I can't wait to see where you're taking me then. Let's get going, please." William hitches up the carriage and rides around to the front door. He assists George with packing the blanket and satchel and holds the door while George helps Ruby up into the carriage. 

They ride into town, stopping outside of what looks to be a fancy restaurant. George and Ruby remain in the carriage while William heads inside to get the food. She comments, “The restaurant looks really nice. I can't wait to try what you've ordered for lunch. I'm definitely getting hungry now!" Ruby slides closer to George and keeps the rest of her thoughts to herself. William returns with the basket. Ruby detects the smell of fried chicken and.....hot cherry pie. She says, "Smells delicious. I hope the ride goes fast so we can eat!" "Ruby, you need to learn patience," George states with a smile. He then pokes his head out the carriage window and says, "As quickly as you can William would be appreciated." Ruby laughs and reclines against the carriage back. "You're probably right, I have no patience at all." She teases, "But admit it Mr. Eastman, you love that and everything else about me!" 

They continue westward out of the city and then turn off on a side road to the northwest. From that they take another side road that looks less traveled. The road reaches a wooded area with a large iron fence. An iron gate across the road is open but a wooden sawhorse is blocking the path. Ruby sees a small wooden building off to the right from which an armed guard exits and approaches the carriage. William tells the guard "George Eastman". The guard takes a notebook out from his pocket and checks a list. He then moves the sawhorse and says "Go right ahead". The carriage rides on, soon exiting the woods at a private beach along Lake Ontario. 

She says, "Where are we George? Do you own this land too?" George replies, "No, it is owned by my friend John Jacob Bausch. He and his business partner Henry Lomb own and manage Bausch and Lomb, a large manufacturing firm in town that makes medical instruments for physicians and hospitals. We belong together to the Rochester Business Leaders, a fraternal organization, and he allows some of us to use this property." She replies, "My! You have some connections. That works out well for everyone. This place looks amazing." 

When the coach stops Ruby can't wait to jump out and look around. They see one other carriage a distance to the south with a driver beside it. George says, "William, why don't you go and see who else is here?" William heads over and chats with the other driver. He returns and says, "Charles and Edwina Oxnard are having lunch just over that rise." Ruby recognizes the name. They are 'old money' in Rochester, being third generation mill owners. Edwina Oxnard was a close acquaintance of Ruby's mother. The woman also struck Ruby as an old crone. 

Ruby rolls her eyes. "Not private enough I guess. Let's try to avoid them. You aren't friends with them, are you?" He says, "Not hardly, I'm new money, they don't want anything to do with me. Easy enough to avoid them, Bausch owns over 200 acres. They are to the east so we just have to go west for our picnic." He turns to William and says, "If the Oxnards or anybody else decides to head our way please give out a call of warning." "Very good sir," is William's reply. Ruby takes the blanket while George takes the basket and satchel. Ruby calls out, "Have a good read William!" before they head off onto the beach. 

They walk over a dune until they are out of site of the others. She asks, "How does this look George?" He replies, "Let's go a little further. Beyond that next set of dunes is a grassy hill from which you have an excellent view of the Great Lake." She says, "Alright, I'll follow you, lead the way." They continue on for a few hundred yards and as they cross the last dune Ruby sees that George was not exaggerating, the view is spectacular with miles of the lake now visible. Some sailboats can been seen off in the distance several miles away. The hill has a soft bed of grass atop it with some maple trees providing shade to the area where He sets down the blanket. He puts the satchel aside and begins to take the food from the basket. 

Ruby's mouth hangs open as she climbs the small hill. "This is just... breathtaking, really, it is." She just stands and takes in the beauty of the landscape. "It's been a long time since I saw anything like this. The West is so... dry. There are trees and greenery but nothing like this." She waits until George has the food out before she sits on the blanket. She points to her shoes. "Do you mind?" He says, "Not at all." He then gestures to the satchel he brought along and says, "But you can decide later whether or not you wish to be barefoot in your portrait." 

"Oh, you brought your camera? How exciting! This is a beautiful spot to take pictures." Ruby blushes. "But obviously you're the expert, you know that already." What was it about George that made Ruby so nervous? She pulls off her shoes and then her stockings. "Ahhhh, much better. I hate wearing shoes." She wiggles her toes in the soft grass. "And I missed that too. Plus it's so much cooler without all the layers. You should try it!" Ruby looks at the spread before her. "This all looks fabulous, you're really spoiling me you know," she says, and reaches for some cheese. 

He says, "Oh, I don't know. It isn't often that I have an opportunity to enjoy a nice early summer day along the shore with a beautiful woman. It looked like rain this morning but it appears to have cleared up nicely. This must be our day." "It must be," she replies in a soft, almost faraway voice. She suddenly felt like another person living another life, and as far as she could tell, she liked it. They eat their lunch in a comfortable silence, Ruby still enjoying the fantastic view. Being near the water and the trees reminded her of being a child and some of the memories of that time. Finally she breaks the silence. "George, I have a confession to make. Do you remember that day long ago, in a place like this one, when I threw my ring into the lake by my parents house?" 

She notices him tense up. He looks at her and says, "Yes...um...why do you ask?" Ruby's cheeks turn a deep crimson color. "Well, it's just... this is a little embarrassing... It just that sometimes over the years I have wondered what it would have been like if you found it. You know, if you found it and made me marry you." She looks away, off to the water. "I would have, you know, married whomever found it. I don't know why sometimes I stick to my word and sometimes it means nothing. But at the time..." She shrugs. "My point is, over these past years I have wondered what it would be like to be married to you." She finally looks back at George and smiles. "You have to admit, it would have been disastrous, us getting married back then. And we wouldn't be the people we are today." 

He says, "Ruby, if you would like I could have William take us by that lake on the way back to Rochester. You should know thought that it is no longer on your parent's property, they sold it, and the new owner has made some changes." He picks up some food and says, "But that can wait until later. For now let's enjoy the meal and I can take your portraits. And yes, I agree that it is probably for the best that we have both been given the opportunity to mature and explore the world before making permanent life decisions." 

Ruby's smile falls off her face. "Oh no! Who changed it? I loved that old lake and all the time we spent there." She pouts for a moment. "Perhaps we can see it later. I'm not sure I'm ready to see it all houses now or something like that. My stupid parents... they never understood the value of something like that." She sullenly pokes at some food before taking a piece of chicken. It doesn't take long before the smile starts to show back up on her face. "This is really good."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-seven, “Late Night at the Lucky Lady “, Sunday, June 18th, 10:15 P.M. * 

Poker Alice Ivers finally loses her remaining stake. She thanks the dealer and players and departs gracefully. A number of people congratulate her for having done a superb job of keeping alive for two whole hours and offer to buy her drinks, which she accepts. By 10:30 PM it appears that Maverick has won the most during the last segment of play, Adair and Hawkes having lost rather evenly. 

Jake's attempt to pick up the pace worked, with him winning $ 1200 on the first hand. Unfortunately he loses the next three hands, one to each player. The winnings continue to alternate and by 10:30 PM Cook and Enion are each up less than $ 500 despite the larger pots, most of their winnings having come from Duvall. Jake continues to keep the pots larger and the hands moving more quickly, feeling good and certain he has what it takes to play to dawn if need be. 

A few blocks away, Kate enters to see all but one of Janet's suitcases are packed and waiting by the door.   The spinning wheel is also there, with burlap and cotton padding wound around it for protection.   She finds her guest at the table in the kitchen eating a snack and reading today's newspaper. "Such a long day it's been.  You had a good visit, I hope?"  She sat down at the table with Janet and smiled. Janet replies, "Yes, it has been a good day.  I am glad I stayed the extra day to say goodbye to all of my friends.   I will miss this place, although it will be good to see Roger again." 

Kate says, "It's hard to be apart, even when you're angry.  Those last few months when I was still in Boston and Tom was in Tombstone were torture. You can always come back and visit.  You'd be welcome here, and I'm sure any one of your friends would welcome you as well.  I will likely never be as good friends with those ladies as you have been, but I hope we can get along without you here to grease the wheels." Janet says, "Thank you.  You are a good woman Katherine and I appreciate your letting me stay here.   Beth is beginning to realize what an angel you truly are." 

"An angel?" Kate laughed lightly.  "Hardly that.  I just do the best I can, like most people.  But you are very welcome.  I haven't been a very good hostess, running around so much.  Although perhaps you needed some quiet time to yourself to work things out. I suppose I should visit Mrs. Eaton some day soon, although I wouldn't have anything to say.  Everything is fine and we don't have much in common." "You don't have to always see eye to eye to respect one another," is Janet's reply. 

"Absolutely true.  But respect doesn't make a polite visit over tea any more comfortable for either of us.  Speaking of..."  Kate got up and started getting the tea kettle ready. "Janet, you remember when I first invited you to stay, how you were worried that Mrs. Eaton would be upset because she wanted you to help me with the transition?  What transition was that?  I explained it away to myself, but I find I still wonder about it." 

Janet replies, "She had reservations about being around you given the bad blood between your school and the one that her husband teaches at.  She also had to resolve the internal conflict within her own mind about you, she had her preconceived notions that Diana's words contradicted.  If a person had said that to her she would have just discounted it, but how can you argue with a deity?" "Hmm.  Diana is nothing if not persuasive.  And kind.  And unfathomable."  Kate sat back down with far away eyes.  "The more so when she just drops in on occasion.   

I was afraid that along with her midwife skills Mrs. Eaton hoped to change me.  To make me into what she would think is an appropriate mother for my baby.  I didn't want to be in a struggle like that with her.  Diana seems to think we can learn from one another, and I'm not going to argue with that, either." Janet replies, "Beth isn't a bad person once you get to know her.   She and James just want what they feel is best for their children." 

Kate says, "I never thought they were, just that we had different outlooks."  But you probably couldn't say the same for them, Kate thought. "Enough of me, though.  Do you have someone to help you move your things tomorrow?"   Janet replies, “Coolie Fagan from Wells Fargo offered to come by and get them.   He has been one of the boarding house's boarders for years now, a very nice man." "One of the borders you wanted me to meet.  I believe you intended to find me a husband, Janet," Kate teased. 

She smiles and says, "From what I hear there is no need for that, that Mr. Shaw is ready to propose but is waiting until Mr. Booth moves back east with his brother to make your decision easier.” "What?" Kate squawked.  "Where does everyone get these ideas?  Conrad isn't going anywhere, and Emery and I are just friends.  And really, I couldn't accept if I wanted to.  He'd call it off as soon as my condition begins to show anyway.  Really."  She finished just a bit indignantly. "Where did you hear that Conrad was going to move back east?" She replies, "People say that is why is brother has come out here, to convince him to return back east." 

Kate says, "Oh.  They are quite wrong, although I wouldn't be surprised if Mr. Booth were to try to convince Conrad to come to New York.  No, Edwin Booth came to visit and participate in the tournament as well as see Conrad in the play. I'm afraid Mr. Shaw will have a long wait if he is waiting for Conrad to leave town," she finished with a smile. Janet says, "Oh, but Kate, you are a rancher not a gambler.   And Mr. Shaw has already raised children.  Wouldn't he make a much better match for you?  It would be far more practical." 

Kate says, "Practical perhaps, but what about love?  Not that it would be impossible to love Mr. Shaw; any woman would be fortunate to gain his affection and I suspect he is the kind of husband we all might wish for.  And all I could wish in a father for my boy.  But that doesn't create love from thin air.  I respect him and I'm fond of him, but that isn't love. Perhaps I'm a foolish girl after all and love has taken all my sense.  I love Conrad, and he loves me despite everything.  But this is all speculation.  Despite the rumors I have no reason to think Emery Shaw would propose marriage to me." 

Janet says, "What is it about that gambler that you find so attractive?  I mean, he is good looking, but don't you feel that what he does for a living is less than respectable?  Gambling seems to attract all the wrong elements." Kate sipped her tea and considered.  "I don't really think of him as a gambler, but as an actor.  Would I prefer he do something else?  Certainly.  But he doesn't associate with anyone from the Long Branch outside it. What makes me love him...   

I can hardly say.  He has a sense of chivalry that's very sweet.  He has an open mind, he doesn't judge people on race or station, or by their careers.  His mind is incredibly sharp and he very often sees to the heart of things, or sees a different viewpoint than mine that helps keep me from flying away on my own naiveté.  He loves the arts, something we both share. He makes me feel like I might be able to be as good a person as he thinks I am, and it's been a joy to watch him open up just because someone believed in him.  We needed each other, and then we loved each other." 

Janet says, "Then I am fortunate that you found one another.  It sounds like Mr. Booth is far more multi-faceted than most people in the town realize." Kate immediately states, "Much more.  People hear one rumor, believe it, and write a person off.  He has so much to offer and no one would accept it because he makes his living dealing cards and they believe he cheats at it.  What upsets me is that even with this evidence of Warren Watson's hatred of anyone carrying the name Booth, no one will think to question his accusations of cheating." Kate poured herself a cup of tea and talked with Janet for a while, turning the conversation away from herself and on to Janet's journey tomorrow.  But it was still late and the women didn't stay up too much longer. 

At the Lucky Lady over at the Van Horne table Adair continues to loose big, down another $ 2000 between 10:30 and 11:15 which is closely split between Hawkes and Maverick. Adair keeps glaring at the dealer with a beat red face and Jake notes the veins in his neck are standing out. At the Steven table Duvall finally hits upon a winning streak, taking a few hands from the others. Enion's luck also picks up. By 11:15 Jake has over fifteen thousand in chips, Enion is around a thousand behind him, Duvall is now around nine thousand and Masterson is just below seven thousand. 

Marshall Berg enters the Lucky Lady and takes Chester aside. "Chet, it appears that things are quieting down. You don't need to be around any more. Tomorrow's Wyatt's trial and I need everyone well-rested. Get to bed." Chester replies, "OK, Marshall. I hope that there won't be any more problems. See you in the morning." 

Jake continues to keep the game interesting at his table. He does not really care where it comes from right now, he just continues to work on building his stack. From 10:30 until midnight the Van Horne table continues with more of the same, with Hawkes and Maverick each exchanging winning hands and Adair continuing to lose. During that ninety minutes he has lost another $ 3,000 and is at around half of what he began with at 8:15 PM. If looks could kill the expressions on his face towards Van Horne would be lethal. 

Over at the Stevens table none of the players are doing exceptionally well or poorly, changing hands fairly evenly although Enion appears to be doing a little better and Masterson a little worse than the others. By midnight she is up $ 1,200 from where they began the evening, Cook is only up $ 100 from almost four hours of play, Duvall is down $ 700 for the night and Masterson is down $ 600 since 8:15 PM. As the games will continue until two more players are eliminated it looks like it could be a very long night. Quite a few spectators depart, including most of the reporters and photographers who leave messages where to contact them when the games are down to one table. Patrick Enion arrives to check on his wife and wish her well. 

While playing, Jake will watch for any interactions or distractions between the Enion's that would be useful to him. The interaction between the Enion's is brief, with him seeing how she is doing and giving her a kiss on the cheek.   He then goes to the bar, orders a drink and then chats with Michael George for a few minutes before leaving the saloon.   However, from that point on Moria Enion's game remarkably improves.  For the next forty-five minutes she wins five of the seven hands played, with Jake and Duvall each winning one apiece.   All of these hands have rather hefty pots, so she is up almost $ 5,000 in less than an hour, while Jake and Duvall are each down around $ 500 and Masterson has lost nearly $ 4000. "Next time your husband comes in, tell him I want a kiss too," Jake jokes over her sudden winning streak. 

Moria Enion laughs. Her winning streak also continues. Jake suspects she is cheating but thus far has not been able to identify exactly how, although his game also now picks up, with him and Enion swapping winning hands at the expense of the other two players. They play for another 45-minutes until Bat Masterson is eliminated from the game. He thanks the dealer and players and departs. At that point Jake's chip pile is a respectable $ 18,800, the only one in the room with more being Enion who now has around $ 23,000. Duvall is now down to $ 4,400, half of what he had an hour before. 

Over at the Van Horne table the pace has slowed although Adair continues to lose. His chip pile is now at around $ 5,000, a far cry from the $ 13,100 it had been at little more than five hours earlier. Brady Hawkes is now also staring to show physical fatigue and his quality of play deteriorates as a result, a fact that Maverick begins to take advantage of. Both Hawkes and Maverick are fairly even, each with between $ 17,000 and $ 18,000. 

Van Horne calls for a five minute outhouse break at his table. Jake notes that he shortly confers with Boston Harker and Jeff Mills, with Mills departing shortly thereafter. When the current hand at the Stevens table is played out he also calls for a bathroom break and then talks briefly with both Jonathan and Boston Harker. Moria Enion heads over to the bar and orders herself a whiskey, which she quickly downs before returning to the table. Jake takes advantage of an outhouse break, and then some water before returning to the table.  He keeps scanning Moria for what she might have been doing, but is starting to figure it may be magic and related to her husband coming to see her.  Having no skill in magic, he resigns to let Van Horne handle matters and worry about his own play. 

Minerva, with Nakomo at her side and Luna fluttering at her shoulder, strolls back home in the early morning hours. " I wish that this tournament were over. It is a waste of my time to lose sleep over the potential trouble that it brings with it.   Nakomo grins, his eyes glittering in the moonlight. "Yes, but it is very exciting to see Mister Jake in action. Did you see all those chips that he won?! And he is so cool, sitting back in his chair with that blank expression on his face. His eyes give nothing away!  He is soo amazing!"   Minerva smiles wryly. "Si, he certainly does hold his cards close to the vest and the favor of Herme's as well.  I wonder if he suspests that Senora Enion is cheating. Although I suppose Hermes could have suddenly changed his allegiance." she shrugs. 

When she gets into her room she strips off her clothes and thanks the gods for an uneventful day. She adds an extra prayer for Senor Earp, pleading his case to the ivory statue on her bureau "He is not an evil man, Father Jupiter. He is a just man in a harsh, lawless land. It is not justice when the law hangs a man for doing what he deemes necessary and right. Por favor, keep him safe."   
She turns down the covers, yawns and stretches her lith body toward the ceiling in an effort to loosen tense muscles before falling into the soft feather bed. As she tumbles into sleep she dreams about her own brand of justice that she metted out before she was forced to flee her homeland. 

The games resume at both tables.  Over at the Van Horne table Adair finally wins his first hand of this session, but continues to lose thereafter.   By 12:45 AM he is down another $ 700, Maverick has lost $ 1,200 and Hawkes is up $ 1,900 since midnight. Shortly thereafter Jeff Mills returns accompanied by a young male wood elf who Jake Cook recognizes as Manuel Gonzales in the magical disguise of his younger self.    He and Jeff spend the next half hour in casual conversation as they continue to walk around the room and chat to themselves in Spanish. 

From 1:30 until 2:15 at the Van Horne table Adair actually begins to win, taking around half the hands with Maverick winning the other half, although that is probably due to to Hawkes fatigue than anything else, as the older man appears to be exhausted and does not win a single hand during the forty-five minutes. At the Steven's table Duvall also continues to lose evenly to Jake and Enion, but the stakes have slowed down to the minimum ante with him only loosing $ 800 evenly to the other two by 2:15 AM.   Jake notices that Moria Enion's self-confidence from the previous ninety minutes has declined and she now appears to be paying far more attention to the poker game than when she was winning easily. 

Jake cannot help a predatory feeling that comes over him whenever weakness is displayed at the poker table.  He orders a fresh bourbon and continues to smile in that annoyingly chipper fashion as if everything was right in the world.  To be fair, for Jake it was. Jake decides it is time for some 'exciting' play, and keeps upping the ante at every chance.  "Perhaps you just need another kiss from your husband," he comments at Moria's flagging performance. 

Jake's move works to shake her up and also sensing weakness Duvall's game is revitalized as well.  During the next forty-five minutes Mrs. Enion loses all but one hand, most to Jake but some to Duvall.  As the hour reaches 3:00 AM she has lost $ 1,500 in the 45-minute stretch while Jake is up $ 1000 and Duvall up the other $ 500. Over at the Van Horne table Adair is finally on a winning streak, taking hands  from both the overtired Hawkes and Maverick, who is also starting to show some signs of fatigue.  By 3:00 AM he has picked up $ 1200 from each during the 45-minute stretch with his chip pile now back up to $ 8,200. 

Jake switches tactics again. He slows the game down, taking his time deciding on his action but keeps the pots as large as possible. Let her have plenty of time to rethink her actions and doubt her play, he thinks to himself, I think it is time for her flagging self confidence to grow. After two more loosing hands Moria tosses a gold chip into the center as her ante for the next hand and says, "I'll sit this one out." She heads over to the bar and orders a Scotch-and-water from Michael George. Duvall wins that hand. She then returns to the table and her game picks up again, with her winning the next three hands. Jake places his ante on the table and stands. "I need to stretch my legs a moment, ward off a cramp," and with his omnipresent smile adds, "a fresh bourbon never hurts either." 

As we walks to the bar he catches the eye of the young Manuel Gonzalez for only a moment, then touches his own ear. Jake checks to make certain Jeff Mills is close enough to overhear his words at the bar. "A double bourbon Michael just the way I like it." As the man pours the drink Jake says, "Strange, that luck of Mrs. Enion's do you not think? Perhaps she just needs to clear her head once in a while to play better. Quite peculiar though, almost as if stopping for an interruption was magical for her the way her luck suddenly changes." Jake accepts the drink from his newest bartender. "Perhaps you are an alchemist sir, and I have underestimated your value at dispensing fine liquor." Jake smiles an neat, emotionless smile and locks eyes with Michael George looking for any hint of nervousness or deceit. 

The young wood elf Gonzales walks over to the bar beside Jake and orders a glass of wine. While George moves away the elf softly says to Jake, "Thank you for drawing my attention to over here. I have spent the last couple of hours attempting to detect magical use from either Mrs. Enion or one of the people watching in the room. I now see that the trouble is none of those places, that she has a magic-using accomplice over here behind the bar." Jake raises an eyebrow to that. "I must get back," Jake takes his glass and raises it to the elf, "To fair play. Enjoy the show." 

Jake resumes his seat at the table. "Now, where did we leave off. Ah, yes, Mrs. Enion had resumed her singular winning streak and I am afraid I need to put an end to it." Jake gives her a charming smile. "Of course I mean that in the most gentlemanly fashion." Jake notes Gonzales talking to Jonathan and Boston Harker, and the men then begin to circulate around the room to speak to the other security men and Tony Lucky then exits the building. 

At the Van Horne table Maverick appears to be on a winning streak, with Adair taking one out of every three hands and the physically exhausted Hawkes continuing to lose. Between hands Boston Harker approaches Van Horne. He excuses himself from the table and heads over to the corner to confer with Harker and Darla Peacock. Jake slows the game down again and keeps the betting to the absolute minimum. Tony Lucky returns with Deputy Marshal Eduardo Rodriguez and Deputy Sheriff Dave Nagel. They wait by the door until Van Horne's current hand is completed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-eight, “Portraits“, Sunday, June 18th, 1:00 P.M. * 

Ruby says, "So... what did you have in mind for the pictures? Anything specific?" She waves her hair back and forth in the breeze. "Or will I just be my fabulous self?" she teases. George Eastman replies, "Whatever you would like, I thought that Lake Ontario would make a good backdrop.  I have five dry plates with me so we can take several different shots if you would like." She exclaims, "How exciting! Of course, you surprised me so I hope what I'm wearing is acceptable for pictures. I also want to go down by the water. It's such a nice day, I feel like I could nap here all day! What should we do first?" 

He says, "Whatever you want is fine.  We have another six hours or so until the sun sets.  As for the portrait, what you are wearing is just fine, the picture is just for us, nobody else needs to see it." Oh, one of those pictures... I see how it is!" she teases, giving him a friendly smack in the arm. In the course of her pretending to be insulted she ends up closer to George, so she is sitting just next to him. She giggles for a bit before flopping down on the blanket next to him, gazing up at the puffy clouds in the sky. 

"It's such a beautiful day. I think you were right about it being our day. Everything seems totally perfect. It must have been fate, this trip. It's been almost all good since I left Promise City. And now I'm here with you. It just seems... too good to be true." He says, "I feel the same way.  After the way things ended in Arizona I wasn't sure if I would ever see you again.  I hadn't given up, but was unsure of exactly how to proceed.   I couldn't have asked for things to have worked out any better than this has." 

Ruby stares into his eyes for what seems like forever, the butterflies in her belly growing again, before she blushes and looks away. She wanted that kiss but was suddenly too... Shy? Nervous? Ruby didn't know what was going on, she had never really felt either of those things in this situation before. She gathers up her courage and says softly, "You know I'm not a patient girl, George, are you going to make me wait for a more perfect moment to kiss me?" He moves over to her and gives her a warm embrace, then places his hand on the side of her hand and brushes back her hair before leaning in for a soft passionate kiss. 

uby slides both hands onto George's face and returns his kiss with a soft passionate kiss of her own. She was nervous and excited at the same time but was enjoying every second of being near him and didn't want it to end any time soon. Time seems to slow down as they remain locked in an embrace for a while, holding one another and just being together.   George finally speaks, saying "Thank you for coming back to Rochester." "No George, thank you, for always being my friend," Ruby whispers in reply as she keeps her hand on his cheek, comfortable in his arms. 

As she stared into his eyes, a realization comes upon her. George was taller than Jake, and his body showed he was more active with physical pursuits, but really George and Jake looked much alike. Same medium brown hair, style and all, same twinkling chocolate brown eyes, same chin beard and mustache, the same coloring. Ruby laughed to herself, Jake slept through the mornings avoiding the sun while George stayed locked in his photography warehouse, changing the world. Still, the physical similarities were quite obvious. 

Her recent dreams swirled through her head, the one were she was getting married in Promise City, the one where she thought Jake was saving her from drowning, her trip to the veil of dreams. Could it be she just assumed it was Jake when it really was someone else altogether? She shivers as that thought breaks over her like a tidal wave. Perhaps Aphrodite was giving her not what she wanted but what she needed. Ruby continues, "And for always caring about me and believing in me. I've never doubted your feelings, only doubted myself, that I could still be the same person that you remember from all those years ago." 

He replies, "We have both changed, for the better I'd say.   I am a decade older than you, which seems less of an issue today than it did then.  You have grown up a lot in the last five years and my own perspective has changed much in that time as well.  I think the people we are today may be quite compatible." "Perhaps we are," Ruby teases, lightly pinching George's cheek. "Then in the spirit of us being compatible I have a question for you Mr. Eastman... what would you do with a young, beautiful, adventurous, insatiable wife? Would you leave her home all day alone while you toiled at your job?" 

He replies, "No, I would make sure that she found herself a job or hobby that she enjoyed equally and provide the infrastructure to make that happen.   That way we could both be occupied with things we each enjoy when we are apart from each other. For example, if I were to fall in love with a singer I would make sure that she had a place to sing and be appreciated." Ruby answers, "And I'm certain if that singer fell in love with you she would certainly appreciate not just being eye candy and under appreciated in her new role as someone's wife." She pauses. "It's a bit scary you know, to consider doing something that major." She blushes again. "Or so I hear." 

He says, "There is nothing wrong with dreaming.   I told you some of my dreams, what are your dreams Ruby?" She replies, "Well, nothing as grand as yours, that's for sure. For a long time I only concentrated on the present and didn't think about the future. But if I had to give an answer... I want to be an actress. Not some cheap floozy actress either, a real actress. This weekend, I was supposed to play Juliet in Romeo and Juliet at my Saloon. I'm, well, I'm pretty sad that I missed it. It wasn't easy for me to read and understand that book you know. I was looking forward to playing Juliet. 

As for other dreams? They're simple too. I want to make my Saloon and Hotel a success. I want to be known for my singing and not just for what  I look like. I want to be there for my friends when they need me. And more than anything I want to be loved and know it's true. It sounds silly, some of that stuff, but it all means a lot to me to have them come true. It means I am the person that I want to be." He says, "There is none of that which you cannot do here Ruby.  New York City has the greatest actors and actresses in the world.   We could get you a tutor to teach you all that you need to know.  And we can build you your own venue to sing at, better than that small brick saloon back in the dusty western mining town." 

Ruby sits up, away from George's arms. "I understand why you would feel that way. But to me, it's not just a small brick saloon in a dusty western mining town. Before it was just a small saloon, the Lone Star. Now it's much bigger and better, The Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon, and hopefully at this point Hotel too. The nicest in Promise City. All because I worked hard, made fans there who like me, who look for me when I'm not there. And I did it the right way. Can't you understand George? It means a lot to me to make it work." 

He states, "I understand, I take similar pride in my own accomplishments.  I was proud of my first business but I outgrew it and had to go onto something bigger.  Your Lucky Lady, the first thing you ever built with your own initiative will always hold a special part in your heart.  But it that still the place for you?  Aren't you now expanding beyond those walls?  Wouldn't it be better for hundreds and thousands of people to view and appreciate your talents rather than a few dozen, most of whom are more concerned with playing cards or getting drunk?" 

Ruby is quiet for long moments before she looks back at George over her shoulder. "I'm not sure what to say. I'm not ready to leave my friends... but you have some really good points... I... I don't know what to say. Or what you want me to say. What are you saying George?" He replies, "I am saying that you need to consider all of the options available to you and evaluate what you truly want." Ruby pulls her knees up to her chest. "And what if I want you? And them?" He replies, "Then we can explore your friend Richard Broughton's option of expanding my business to Tucson.   Would that be close enough to Promise City to satisfy you?" 

She states, "I don't deserve you Mr. Eastman, that you would consider doing that for me." Ruby leans over and presses her full lips against George's for a long minute. She only pulls away slightly. "I'm not saying I want to live there forever. I'm just saying I want to live there for now." He says, "Yes.  I would still want to maintain a home here in  Rochester.   I've also considered setting up a European business operation as well, in either London or Rome, perhaps both." She says, "That sounds very exciting and romantic." She pauses again and looks off across the lake. "I just meant, hypothetical that it had something to do with me." 

He replies, "I am speaking hypothetically Ruby, the future is unwritten.  For now I am more concerned about the present.  Let's enjoy some of the cherry pie and then see about taking that portrait." She answers, "Good idea." Ruby prepares them two slices of pie and they enjoy them with a side of light talk. When they're done with the pie Ruby fluffs her hair. "I'm ready for my close up, what do you want me to do?" 

George Eastman takes an accordion-like device from the satchel, wooden sides on each end with black cloth in between.   He unfolds the device and uses metal rods to fix it into a square shape.  He then takes out a square object which slides into the end of the box.  He slides it out, removing a dark covering over the object.   He sets the box down on the grass. Next he removes a metal three-legged object which he adjusts the sides of to make it slide out larger and when he is finished has established a tripod.  He takes the box and fixes it to the top of the tripod.    He stands behind the box and screws another device to the top of the box that resembles a telescope.   
He says, "This camera design is just a prototype, to see if one can be made to fold up into a small space for easy transport.   Alright Ruby, take a pose over on the grass with the lake behind you." Ruby walks slowly over to the grassy area George pointed out to her. She had so much on her mind she was distracted and no matter how hard she tried to just be in the moment thoughts of the serious discussions they had swirled around inside her. She shakes her head as if she was shaking the thoughts away. She turns towards George and sits on the ground, leaning back on her heels. She pats her hair down, smoothes her dress and grins. "How do I look?" 

"Ravishing" is his reply.   "Alright, hold that pose.  Using dry plates no longer requires the several minute long exposure times that wet plates did, but you still have to hold the pose for around ten to fifteen seconds to prevent the image from being blurry.  Let me know when you are ready." Ruby sets her eyes on George and lets her feelings for him, as confused as she thinks they are, overcome her. Her smile is genuine, her eyes twinkling as the gorgeous day surrounds her. "I'm ready," she calls out to him. 

"Alright, I'm opening the shutter now".  He counts backwards from twenty and then recovers the lens area.   He then takes a black cloth bag that he fixes over where he slid the plate in and slides it back out.  He then reloads a second plate and says, "What would you like for the next picture?  You asked for a close-up didn't you?" "Sure, I'll take a close-up next." She watches George continue to set up the camera. "Is there a way to get one with both of us?" He gives her an odd look and says, "My, what a novel idea!  A means to shoot without a photographer!  I won't be able to do that today but it gives me another innovation to work on!  Thank you for the suggestion!" 

He moves the camera in close and says "This will only be of your shoulders, neck and head.  Hold still." Ruby pulls some windblown hair off her face. "Ready!" she says and holds her breath for her picture. He snaps the second picture and then puts the film cartridge back in the satchel and loads in the third one.   "Okay, that's two with the lake as a backdrop.  What would you like to do for the next one?" She says, "Why don't we go down by the water? I would like to do that anyway." She taps her lips, "Or perhaps we can find some flowers in the woods. That might be pretty too. What do you think?" 

He says, "The water is fine, maybe a little cool still for swimming in, but I've always enjoyed wading in the water.   A photo of you by the surf might come out well." "I like cool water," she teases, "The question is how to get you to join my for a dip! Is there any way I can persuade you?" Ruby reaches to her back and starts undoing the buttons on her dress. George appears momentarily surprised but does not blush or take his eyes off of her. After undoing her buttons and the long ribbon that circles her waist the gown is loose and she lets it fall to the ground on the blanket. She undoes her pink satin corset and drops that too, leaving her white chemise and underskirt. 

She approaches George and takes his hand in hers. "Come on, it'll be just like we were children when we used to swim in the lake. Won't you swim with me?" she asks, gently tugging on his hand. He replies, "Er..um....well...I guess we have things to ourselves here."   She says, "Of course we do! Your man would have let you know if anyone else showed up, right?" He kicks off his shoes and begins to disrobe, leaving on his sleeveless undershirt and boxer-style shorts. he continues to gently pull him towards the water then stops. "Are we taking your world changing photographic equipment with us? I'd let you take a picture before we swim if you'd like." 

"We can leave the camera on the beach for now," he replies.   He takes a step into the water and says "A little cool but not too bad." "Oh come on, don't be scared of the cool water!" She grabs his hand and pulls him into the deeper water, where they both lose their footing and land in the water with a big splash. Ruby comes up for air giggling, pushing the wet hair out of her eyes and off her face. "It's not so bad," she practically shivers. No way was she going to admit it was cooler than she's like. He replies, "Yes, and calm today.  It's not the ocean, just a very large lake, but when the winds or storms get going the beaches still get hit with rather large waves."   He smiles and begins to swim around. 

"Calm is good." Ruby returns the smile and tries to swim and catch up. "I haven't seen the ocean in forever. Well, since whenever the last time my parents dragged me to Long Island was. Seems so long ago..." She dips her head under the cool water, her body finally getting used to the temperature. "I've been landlocked way too long it seems." She swims in closer to George. "See, I knew you'd like it," she grins. "A little excitement is good for you." He replies, "I know, I should get more physical activity than I do.  My job keeps my mind sharp but I don't spend nearly enough time out of doors." 

Ruby grins mischievously, "I didn't think you looked so out of shape Mr. Eastman. Besides, it's easier and more fun when you have someone to do the out of doors stuff with, don't you agree?" He says, "Certainly, and given your level of energy I would imagine that this won't be the only time you want to do something like this during your visit to Rochester." "Yes, I abhor being bored and this is way more fun than sitting around in the house." Ruby swims up behind George, wrapping her arms loosely around his neck, putting her chin on his shoulder. She whispers in his ear, "The secret is to let everyone else do the work for you. That, and long decadent naps in the afternoon." Although he can't see her face, he knows she's smiling as she teases him. 

He says, "Well, I've already begun on the letting other people do things for me routine.   The difference between myself and people like your parents though is that I believe in treating employees fairly as well as both recognizing and respecting them as people." "And that's why you're such a good man. And why I'm here with you and not them." Ruby pauses, then giggles, "That and you're a great kisser. You can tell you treat your employees well. I was surprised that William wouldn't give away any information on you but it shows you he respects you too." Ruby is silence again. In a more serious tone she continues, "Do you think they'll like me? Your employees? I mean, William and Rosey and.. who is the other one again?" 

He says, "Rosey and Al, I think they will both like you.  Your personality is a like Rosey's daughter." Ruby keeps hold of George's neck as they swim around. "Do they live in the house with you too? I really want them to like me, I'm not sure if William does or not. What's Rosey's daughter like? It must be nice to have someone to cook for you all the time. We have Maria but she works for the Saloon and she cooks a lot of Mexican food, well, being Mexican and all. I like Mexican food but sometimes you need something different, you know?" 

He says, "Al and Rosey are both French-Canadian, so we have a lot of French recopies.  They have a room up on the third floor, next to William's.   And I can say for a fact that William does like you.  His neutral tone is his manner when he is pleased with his environment, otherwise he would be rather surly." "Well, that's mighty good news, isn't it? I hope the others like me as well, I want them to feel comfortable if I'm going to be... visiting... for a while." Ruby laughs, "Surly, huh?" George says, "It's his way.   Rosey and Al won't be back until tomorrow, they've spending the weekend with Rosey's daughter over at Seneca Lake, one of the largest of the Finger Lakes.   They go there every-other weekend from Spring to Fall." Ruby's grin turns devilish. "Well then, we should take advantage of the mostly empty house tonight." 

Ruby swings herself around so her arms are still around George's neck, but now she is facing him, her face close to his. "So, this must be the height of the social season if my parents are here. There must be some huge fancy ball you could take me to, or some other silly events we could have fun at, no?" He says, “There is a garden party tomorrow afternoon that I was invited to, but I assumed that you would have no interest in attending." 

She asks, "Who is giving the garden party? Do you like to attend functions like that? Generally I like all kinds of parties. I thought a ball would be fun because we could dance and drink and... well, enjoy ourselves." He replies, "I will occasionally go to functions of business associates or city officials, but generally not anything on weekdays due to my job.   The garden parties are for the social set who summer here, and don't really need to be concerned about working in the afternoons.  But if you really want to go I could take some time off from work to bring you." 

"You forgot to mention who is giving the party... I have no burning desire to go," she shrugs, "I just thought you might like to, now that you have someone to go with. We could think about it I suppose. Do you have to work all week? What will I do while you're working?" He says, "My schedule is flexible, after all, I do run the company.   I hold a meeting each Monday morning with all of my managers, which I will especially need to be at if I am going to take some time off in order to delegate assignments.  Other than that, I can avail myself to being with you." 

"Oh, it must be so terrible to have to avail yourself to me," Ruby mocks being offended. "Would it be better if I used your new fangled phone and called you while you were working...," Ruby raises the tone of her voice and acts in distress, "Oh, Mr. Eastman, you must come quickly, I'm here in your house all alone and I'm having a photographic emergency... It's just awful... All my clothes fell off and there's no one here to take a picture!" The serious look on her face is then replaced by a smile and some giggles. 

He laughs a response of "Well, if my executive secretary took the call I dare say that message would be quite shocking to him.   I'm also not sure how well I would be able to deal with that type of photographic emergency, I've never taken any pictures of that sort before." "Perhaps you just need some practice," Ruby says, leans in the small distance and kisses him softly. "Maybe you'll find someone around who can help you with that. All for the sake of emergency preparedness of course, you never know what kind of emergency might arise."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-twenty-nine, “Shenanigans “, Sunday, June 18th, 3:30 A.M.*

Van Horne excuses himself from his own table and approaches Isaac Stevens. He states loudly "I am sorry Mr. Stevens, but I am afraid that we will have to end your game now." Darla Peacock comes up beside Moria Enion and states, "Your ‘shenanigans’ have been duly noted Mrs. Enion. I am most disappointed in you. I also fear that Judge Isby may be less than forgiving about your use of wizard magics to cheat." "Mrs. Enion? Appalling," is all Jake has to say.

Darla Peacock says, "Mrs. Enion, the town jails are already full but the Deputy Sheriffs have offered their jail for the time being. You will probably only have to spend one night there, as I am sure that Judge Isby will be able to hear your case tomorrow." Moria Enion offers no resistance as the two lawmen escort her to and out the door. Brett Maverick lets out an audible sigh and says, "I guess it's true what they say about leopards not changing their spots." Jake does not say anything about what Katherine had told him. He simply looks at Brett Maverick and waits for him to elaborate.

Brett says, "Her father is one of Britain's most infamous con artists. She spent a good part of the last decade behind bars for keeping up with the family business. She told me that she had reformed. Oh well, it looks like my sponsoring her for this tournament wasn't my wisest of investments. I was to get thirty-percent of her winnings but I think I'll pass on receiving thirty-percent of her prison sentence." "That," Jake snorts a laugh, "is what differentiates people from common animals Mr. Maverick. We are the only ones the gods see fit to allow to fool ourselves."

Jake looks to the Host and says, "Well then, Mr. Van Horne, is it time for a short break then? The number of participants seems to have diminished." Cornelius Van Horne replies, "Indeed, we can now consolidate to a single table. The clock now reads 3:45 AM. If we resume now we will still have to break in another three hours, as Judge Isby will be needing several employees of this establishment to testify as the numerous trials he is holding in the morning. So we have two options, which I will leave to you five remaining players. We can take a short break and then play for another two-and-a-half hours and then stop until the trials are over or we could just stop now until after the trials are over. What are your preferences?"

Brady Hawkes immediately states, "Let's stop now." Evan Adair chimes in "I say we keep playing." Brett Maverick says, "I could go a few more hours myself without a problem." Commodore Duvall states, "What is the point in starting only to stop again? I say we break."
Jake has remained silent and Van Horne says, "The vote stands two-to-two Mr. Cook, what would you like to do?"

"What is the point Commadore? I thought the point was the Lauren Belle," Jake replies to him. "The rules had said we would play until we finished Sunday night. I say we uphold the spirit of the rules and play until we are forced to stop. My experience tells me much can happen in a few hours." Jake nods to Van Horne, "You have my vote, though the rules also said the dealer is the final arbiter." Van Horne says, "Well, both Mr. Stevens and myself can use a break but we have another dealer on standby. Would somebody go and tell Mr. Kane that his presence will be needed here by 4:15 AM?"

Tony Lucky says, "I'll got get him" and heads out the door. Van Horne says, "Gentlemen, we will resume in a half hour." Jake has someone get him some food suitable for a light breakfast while he makes a visit to the outhouse. The food, some water, a half cup of coffee followed by several leisurely strolls around the room and Jake is anxious to get started again. Jake hears muffled voices of Van Horne and Adair coming from landing between the first and second floors. He cannot make out what they are saying.

Jake smiles and wanders over to Tony Lucky. "Enjoying the show? I cannot wait until the time comes when I drive a very large pot on Mr. Adair, and take the money from him with a big fat bluff. He thinks I do not have the nerve to do it in this game, but I will show him. Just watch and learn from a master Tony." Jake judges that is just the proper language to infuriate him. Tony says, "Yeah, good luck to you there Jake." Adair comes back downstairs and heads out the door. Jake sees from the clock that there is still around ten minutes until the game is scheduled to resume.

Jake moves to a section of the room to be by himself and positions himself so that Tony Lucky could go see Adair if he so chose without Jake noticing. This also allows Red to stop by if he chooses. Van Horne returns to the room and goes over to the bar, helping himself to a glass of Kentucky Bourbon. Jake goes to the bar and motions his glass to Van Horne, "A little here before you finish it all."

He pours some for Jake. Van Horne then says softly "Mr. Adair was less than pleased with my dealing. In truth, I did nothing but deal honestly tonight to all the players. His expectation that I would help him is what did him in for the first part of the night, he only recovered because Hawkes became tired. As that was also when Masterson left the Saloon I explained how I had been unable to help him when Masterson was present as the lawman had the means to detect any assistance on my part. I think Adair bought it."

"I will attempt to keep him distracted." Jake chuckles. "By taking his money. Deacon McCoy is no longer beholding to him, and if they have half a brain the Lloyds of London folks will be here some day soon to ask Adair some embarrassing questions about a bank robbery and murder in England some few years ago." Jake turns, leans his back on the bar and sips the bourbon. "Have any knowledge of Adiar's relationship with Zachariah Chandler?" Van Horne replies, "None, but as to relationships, I do find it curious how much Mr. Adair and Commodore Duvall have been avoiding looking or speaking to one another." Jake replies, “I had not noticed, thanks.”

Jake immediately leaves Van Horne's side and meanders over to Brett Maverick. He indicates with a nod that Maverick should move away from the others. "Fine game so far," Jake sips at his glass and eye's the man over the top of it, "excepting the cheaters. Speaking of which, know anything about what Adair and Duvall are up to?" Maverick replies "Pretending they don't know each other you mean? I don't buy it either. Back at that half-million dollar tournament I played with him in the good Commodore was in cahoots with one of the other gamblers who made it to the final table too. Any thoughts Cook?"

Jake says, "There is no time to find out what is really going on with them. Odd that they disagreed over whether to continue playing or get some rest.” Maverick replies, “Not really, the Commodore like Hawkes is considerably older than the other three of us. Most likely he's just tired, while Adair saw continuing as an opportunity to eliminate Hawkes.” Jake says, “No matter though, as you say a leopard rarely changes his spots. Adair is a well known blackmailer and worse. From the sounds of it, the Commodore is not much better. I would assume the worst between them."

Jake rubs his chin. "Human nature among those types does not vary much. I suspect if we sow some seeds of distrust and greed between them it may derail their plans." "How about this," Jake glances around and begins speaking quickly, "act like you know some secret about the two of them, or better yet what they have in mind. From what I have seen Mr. Maverick, you can be both subtle and clever in that regard. I will see if I can spook the Commadore and lay the foundation that will make whatever you do expected or believable. During the game we just watch for signals between them that they are driving up the pot for each other. If we just fold every time that happens, it leaves them competing against each other."

Maverick states, “That sounds like a plan. Of course the downside is that us both folding allows Hawkes to do the same and still save face. If he was smart he'd just leave now and have us put a coin from his pile into the ante each hand, but his pride won't allow that.” Jake does one last glance around and gets that nasty smile on his face. "This might be a dangerous ploy, but if you are a risk taker ask Adair if he has any relatives in England. Pretend Adair reminds you of someone you saw in London about eight years ago. The summer of 1874. Best if I do not tell you any more than that for now, but that may throw him off his game."

Jake taps his lips and says more to himself, "I wonder how long the Commodore has known Evan Adair...." Maverick says, "I have no idea but thanks for the suggestion. Jake nods and leaves Maverick. Judging that he as a few minutes left he seeks out Commodore Duvall. Using his best deception skills he asks the older gambler, "So, Commodore, for just how long have you know Evan Adaire?" Duvall pauses for a minute and says, "Too long, I hate that man's guts. If I had known he would be here I wouldn't have come." Jake replies, "Well, my respect for you has just climbed enormously."

Duvall says, "When my riverboat the Lauren Belle ran aground and caught fire four years back he was on it. Two of my employees drowned when he could have saved them, but doing so would have required him to let go of his suitcase. He decided that his personal possessions were more important than two lives." Jake states, "That would be Evan Adair all right." Jake attempts to judge if the man is telling him the truth. Jake senses that the Commodore is being truthful, but also reminds himself that the man has one of the best 'poker faces' that Jake has ever seen.

Jake says, "Does he have anything on you? That is his preferred style." Duvall says, "He probably does but I won't let that worry me. I've gotten to old to be overly concerned about such things. Some day Mr. Cook you will find yourself like myself, or worse, like Hawkes. I'm not quite ready to hang up my cards yet but that 'Gambler' has left his best days behind him.” "Four years ago...." Jake rubs a hand down the side of his face. "You know anything about Adair and one Zachariah Chandler?"

Duvall says, "I knew Chandler, he headed the Republican Party for eight years, used to bring his party donors onto my riverboat for a night of relaxation. I have no idea if he and Adair ever crossed paths but I wouldn't be surprised, they were both opportunists." Jake says, "Adair loaned him a boat load of money, pardon the expression. I was just wondering if that was something I could turn back on the inestimable Mr. Adair. You see I have the means of releasing whoever still is beholding to that loan."

Jake shrugs. "Well Commodore, assuming that you do not have anything planned that requires you to leave town in a hurry after the tournament," he gives the man a raised eyebrow, "stay on for a few days. I have a feeling that Evan Adair's past misdeeds may come back to visit him. You might wish to be witness to it. Any enemy of Evan Adair who might want to enjoy the show is welcome to stay at the Lucky Lady on me after the tournament." Duvall replies, "Ah, very well Mr. Cook, you have intrigued me. I will enjoy your hospitality for a few days beyond tomorrow. We should be getting back to the table, our dealer has arrived."

Jake sees that Job Kane is over by the gun-check table, Thom handing him the gun belt with Jake's peacemaker. The chips have been arranged on the table for the five players with Jake set up on Job's right. But Jake notes Job putting the gun on the opposite side instead. Jake makes his way to the table the long way by walking past Maverick. He says in a low voice as he passes, "Duvall admits to knowing and despising Adair." Jake shrugs and makes his way to the table. Always suspicious, he recollects being told there was a Job Kane device like there was a Jake Cook item. He watches for tell tale signs of his partners habits.

Berwyn, Illinois is a place that Jake Cook will never forget. He only spent part of a day in the blue-collar factory town a few miles west of Chicago, but the day was quite memorable. It was a blistering cold day in early December of 1879. Four days of mixed precipitation had fallen on the city and its environs, which were coated with several inches of ice and crusted snow. It was into this environment that Jake’s friend Big Abby dispatched him on an errand to the west suburbs.

The errand sounded simple enough, take the trolley west to the stop in Berwyn and then walk southwest a little more than a miles to the town of Cicero. Find the Cicero Cooper Shop on Market Street and go to the back door. Hiding there will be Karl Otwinski, an occasional patron of Big Abby’s establishment that Jake had met before, who has a parcel for her. Abby explained that Otwinski had angered the wrong people and was fleeing Illinois but first needed to return a precious heirloom to her before leaving for parts unknown.

The trolley ride was uneventful and quiet, with few people riding on this frigid day. This was unfortunate as additional bodies would have warmed the car and helped keep the conveyance from feeling like the interior of an icebox. Once he got off it became worse, with wind gusts up to forty miles an hour. Jake set off to the southwest, stopping twice along the way for some warm coffee and to regain the feeling in his fingers and toes. Abby’s ‘little more than a mile’ turned out to be closer to three miles by the time Jake reached the Cooper Shop, which produced wooden barrels for several local breweries. Otwinski passed onto Jake a small leather satchel, ten inches long and six inches high, with a metal locking mechanism to which he said Abby had the key.

Jake considered hailing a cab for the return journey but none were about on this blistery cold day as snow squalls then began to mix with the harsh winds. Jake began walking, again stopping occasionally on the way for more coffee. He had just crossed over the Cicero/Berwyn line and was still a half-mile from the trolley when he made another stop to warm up. He entered the ‘Old Prague’ restaurant. The building was more of a saloon than an eating establishment, with old well-worn furnishings and illuminated by a dozen oil-filled lanterns suspended from various parts of the room. Not seeing a coffee pot or smelling the aroma of the hot liquid, he decides on a whiskey for this time.

He was there a short while with his drink when a poker game started up across the room. Poker was a rare occurrence in these west suburb towns where the population of eastern Europe immigrants played mostly games of chance from their home countries. The dealer was a mountain of a man, nearly seven-feet tall and 280 pounds of solid muscle with a long black beard and gold-capped teeth. Jake was drawn to the game like a moth to fire as he wandered over and asked if they needed another player.

Things were simple enough for the first half hour. He discovered that the dealer was a Russian immigrant by the name of Boris Trodovich, who spoke English well with barely a hint of an accent. The other five players were originally from Poland, Slovakia and Hungary and their grasp of English was all rather poor. Jake had won a few hands and was around $ 10 ahead when he decided to get going. Trodovich angrily made it known that Jake ducking out while with their money would not be a good idea to which the other players agreed.

Jake played a few more hands, being careful to lose, and down around $ 5 commented again about it being time for him to leave. Another large man then moved in behind Jake’s chair and said something in a language Jake didn’t know to which the dealer nodded and replied in the same language. With a malicious grin on his face Trodovich turned to Jake and said, “Before you leave please place on the table the $ 20,000 the Pole gave you in Cicero.”

A number of thoughts raced through Jake’s mind, most being evaluations of the various mistakes and false assumptions he had made on this day and how to correct for them in the future, provided that there was a future. Jake found it unlikely that these men would allow him live even if he did hand over the satchel, so escape seemed the only option. Jake was a fast draw but reaching for his gun would have been too obvious with all of the eyes upon him. Instead Jake replies, “Sure, it’s not mine, I’ll put it on the table right now.”

He removes the satchel and in the process of setting it down knocks over a bottle of whiskey the adjacent player was drinking, spilling the contents onto the table, the cards and pile of bills in the table’s center. “Sorry, clumsy of me,” Jake states and he quickly stands and reaches over to grab the bottle, sliding the satchel back across the table towards him in the same motion. His rapid rise pushes his chair back into the man behind him, forcing him to move back. Jake grabs the bottle by the neck and then breaks it across the table, showering the players in broken glass and the remaining whiskey.

Jake scoops up the satchel with his left hand and steps back holding the broken bottle in his right, wielding it as a weapon which he jabs towards the large standing man who backs up further. By this time Trodovich and two of the other players have drawn revolvers and are pointing them at Jake. Jake raises up his hands high up in the air and yells out “Don’t shoot, I give up.” Still holding the makeshift weapon Trodovich commands, “Drop the bottle.” Jake replies, “Sure.”

As he drops the bottle towards the floor the eyes of his opponents momentarily shift to watch the falling object, which is all the time Jake needs for his raised hands to grab the nearest lantern and fling it onto the table. A fire erupts on the tabletop, cards, money pile and the players clothes with the spilled alcohol as well as the lamp oil acting as a propellant for the flames. Gunshots fire at Jake, but he has now dropped and rolled and is not struck. Staying low to the ground, Jake shoves the satchel into his jacket with his left hand and draws his gun with his right as he continues towards the door.

Jake fires several shots back, hitting at least one of the players and causing the others to seek cover. A few more shots are fired at him as he hurries out the door. It is still incredibly cold outside but Jake’s blood is pumping so fast that he doesn’t notice. Visibility is reduced by the snow squall which works to shield his escape. He runs the half-mile to the trolley station in record time and manages to jump onto an inbound trolley just as one is leaving. He finally sits down and relaxes on the ride back into the city, debating exactly how large a percentage of the money to negotiate for from Abby as reward for his efforts.

Moving back ahead to the early morning hours of Monday, June 19th, 1882, Jake’s recollections of that prior day were prompted by the dealer who comes over and sits at the table beside him. While the clothing and physical appearance are that of his business partner Job Kane, Jake recognizes that the man’s eyes belong to Boris Trodovich.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty, “From Vampires to Angels“, Sunday, June 18th, 2:00 P.M. * 

George Eastman returns the kiss and says with a voice of amusement, "You, Miss West, are a tease. Has anybody ever said that to you before." She laughs lightly. "I may have heard that before, Mr. Eastman. I believe it's one of my very special natural talents. But for future reference, what would I need to do to go from being a tease to being taken seriously? More kisses perhaps? More than that?" "Kisses are certainly a step in the right direction," he jokes. He grabs her and gives her a long passionate kiss that lasts for a couple of minutes. 

When they separate he says, "This was a wonderful suggestion, the swimming that is, the water is quite refreshing. I have not swum in quite some time." "You're welcome. For the swimming AND the kisses." Following her response he inhales a deep breath and dives down and swims a little deeper along the lake bottom, surfacing for another breath and then diving down again. Ruby marvels at how long George stays under the water and how quiet it gets when he's under. She slowly treads the water, putting her face to the sun. George was right, it was the most perfect day. 

He continues to swim for another ten minutes, mostly beneath the water. Ruby notes that he seems to be holding his breath longer with each successive dive, with him now staying under for over a minute each time. When he comes up for air Ruby comments, "George, you're making me nervous staying down there so long! You're not thinking of trying to swim off on me, are you? Or are you just investigating the wonders of the deep?" He replies, "No, just doing something I haven't done since I was in Santo Domingo. I often went diving for food with the locals who lived near the shoreline. I wanted to make sure that I still remembered how." 

He swims back closer to her and says, "Perhaps we should head in and dry off. I have no towels but the wool blanket could be substituted for one and shouldn't take too long to dry off in the sunlight." She states, “Yes, good idea. It's been a lovely swim. And it's a perfect day, we don't need towels." They swim towards the shore and when they get close Ruby says, "After you." He exits the water and walks up to shore towards the blanket which he picks up and begins to dry himself off on, keeping his back to ruby as he does so. Ruby watches George exit the water with interest, smiling over what she sees. 

Once he gets near the blanket she hurries out of the water and runs up behind him, squeezing into the blanket with him so he can't get a good look at her wet clinging underclothes. She smiles up at him, cheeks rosy, twinkling eyes, wet hair plastered to her face, "Thanks for swimming with me, it was really fun. I'm just having a great time with you George." "And I you," he says. Deciding that he is dry enough himself he drapes the blanket around Ruby and keeping his back to her grabs his pants and puts them on over his damp underclothes. 

Ruby was momentarily confused. A man who wasn't trying to get a show out of her? Then she smiled to herself, remembering just who that man was. She keeps the blanket wrapped around herself and sits in the grass. She would be dry soon enough, the sun was high and warm in the sky. But it reminded her of something... "George, there's something else I want to talk to you about. I don't want to ruin our perfect day but it's something that's been on my mind and if it's still true, well, it wouldn't be fair of me to not share it with you." 

He comes over and lies down on the grass near her, allowing the sun and light breeze to help dry his damp undershirt as well as his now damp pants. He states, "You've already unburdened yourself about your being able to do magic. As I said yesterday, I will look into that and draw my own conclusion. In fact, I have already initiated that research." "You have?" she says with surprise in her voice. "I mean, that's great. I'm so very happy that you're taking it seriously. But that's not what I need to talk to you about." 

Ruby takes a deep breath and as she exhales she says "Have you ever heard of vampires?" He replies, "Of course I have, I have read Irish author Bram Stoker novel 'Dracula' about a European count that preyed upon the people of his village. An interesting piece of creative fiction, which I recall there were some legal issues about as he used real people as some of his characters in the novel. If you enjoy that genre his latest novel Under the Sunset if much better written. Why?" 

She looks into his eyes, so he can see she is not making this up. She takes his hand in hers. "They're not fiction, they are very much real. And there is one who wants me to, well, to become one of his kind and be with him." He replies, "Oh, well I would suggest that you not do that. If he shows up around here tell him that I saw you first." "George, I'm not kidding. This is serious. I'll tell you just how serious it is." As they dry off in the beautiful sunny weather Ruby tells George about the highly unbelievable Colin Turner and associates. How he came into the Lucky Lady, then they went looking for him in Thomasville, how they thought he was dead. And finally, how she thought she may have seen him in New York City just a few days earlier. 

"I don't know if I'm seeing things, dreaming of it, or if it's real. I was so scared of him, it's what prompted me to get my own house in Promise City. I just can't be certain if he's dead or not. But I feel like he's not gone." She pauses and looks into the sun for a moment, then back to George. "I had to tell you, in case, well, in case he tries to show up again, tries to take me away. I don't even know what we would do if he did, before I had all my friends, they knew what to do. Knew how to fight them. Had special bullets, had holy water, even garlic," Ruby laughs nervously. "By myself, I don't what I would do." 

George exclaims, "My goodness, you're actually serious? Ruby, like wizardry, you've hit upon yet another subject that I know nothing about, but I'm willing to look into it. As for protection, I will keep you safe, as I have since you arrived. You have my promise of that." "I know you'll keep me safe." Ruby leans towards George and hugs him tightly. "I don't know how you don't think I'm a nut case after all these things crazy things I've told you. You must really love me." 

He states, "I think that you have led an interesting life. I suspect that my time with you will never be boring. And it's not like I'm a friendly neighborhood accountant-type myself, I have plans to revolutionize the world with new technology and change the way in general that businesses treat their employees. In my own way my life is as wild as yours." Ruby gives George a strange look. "You know, I never thought of it that way before but you're right. It must be an exciting and also nerve wracking feeling, not knowing if your idea will work but hoping it will." 

Ruby puts her hand over his. "If it means anything, I believe in you and have faith in you. I always knew you'd do something really special." He says, "Thank you, I try. I...I've never fit in with regular folk, even people who are considered my industrial contemporaries, Alexander Graham Bell and Thomas Edison, I don't view things as they do. I am glad that you believe in me Ruby, that is what I need most from....from whatever our relationship now is." Ruby gazes at George for a moment, unsure of what to say. 

She finally says, "I've always believed in you, even if I didn't show it. And I'm not proud of any time I didn't when I should have." Ruby cheeks turn crimson and she looks away from the handsome man sitting next to her. "As for our relationship... I...uh...I didn't come here with any expectations or ideas about what would happen. But now that I'm here I find myself... well... swept away...by you... and I find I am not my normal confident and sure self." Her voice lowers to almost a whisper and she keeps her eyes averted from his. "As silly and as sudden as it sounds, I think I may be falling in love with you George Eastman." 

There is a very long pause that follows. When George finally speaks he says in a serious voice, "Well then, we should make sure that you extend your Rochester visit long enough for you know for certain." "Good idea," she says quietly before she smiles and looks back to him. "Course, you trying to sway me doesn't hurt either." Ruby slides the blanket off her and spreads it out, although it's sloppy. She lays down on the blanket on her side, facing George. She lets her head fall against her arm. "Let's take a nap," she says as she tries to stifle a yawn. 

He replies, "Not a bad suggestion Ruby, that swimming was rather invigorating but has also left me more tired than usual." "That's because it's the most beautiful and perfect day to nap, haven't you noticed that you get tired when it's nap time?" she sleepily smiles. The combination of the cool water and warm sun had made her suddenly and surprisingly very tired. She says, "I hope you won't feel funny napping next to me," as her eyes start to close. "I don't mind, I'd rather like it," are her last words before she falls asleep with him in her sights. 

Ruby awakens first, noticing his arm draped across her stomach. He has a contented smile on his face and is very lightly snoring. Based upon the position of the sun she estimates that it is somewhere between 4:00 and 5:00 PM. Ruby doesn't want to move just yet so she just snuggles closer to George, alternating between gazing at him and at the beautiful surroundings. She waits a good amount of time before she finally leans over George and kisses him gently. "Time to wake up sleepy head," she says softly. "Unfortunately it's getting late." 

He wakes with a start, temporarily unsure of his surroundings. He comments, Yes, you're right, the sun is just starting to set." He heads over to where he has set the camera and says, "If you would like I could take another picture of you, it would be a silhouette shot with the setting sun behind you." "Good idea, let's do that." Ruby positions herself in front of the sun and stands still, waiting for her photo to be taken. She knows she probably looks a mess, from swimming and from sleeping, but is floating on clouds happy and doesn't care. 

He positions the camera and says, "Oh, this is good, although slightly erotic in nature. The bright sun around you highlights the shaded outline of your body through those loose garments. This picture will definitely do justice to your....well, let's just say we will need to keep this photograph to ourselves." Ruby actually blushes at George's comments and the fact that he is really looking at her. You must be going crazy girl to be acting like this! she thinks but she just can't help herself. She tilts her head to the side and bites at her lip while he finishes setting up the shot. 

"I hope you like what you see then Mr. Eastman, since you'll have it for prosperity and all." She pauses, then adds, "And perhaps it makes you want to see more?" "Hold that pose, I'm opening the shutter," he says. He counts backwards from twenty and then says "Got it." He slides out the film packet into the black bag and walks over to the satchel to put it away saying, "Would you like me to take another one, perhaps with the light from the setting sun shining upon you?" "Sure," Ruby laughs, "I've been called an angel before, maybe this will be my photographic evidence!" She strikes a pose and waits for George to take the picture. 

He takes the shot and then removes the film package. He walks back to his satchel and asks, "I brought one more film cartridge with me. Is there anything in particular you would like for the last shot?" "Yes, actually." She walks over to George and looks over the machine. "Can you show me how to use this so I can take a picture of you?" He spends the next five minutes explaining it to her, despite her actually being able to figure most of it out without his explanation. She remains polite and doesn't interrupt. He insists on putting his shirt back on over the undershirt but leaves his jacket and hat off as he poses along with the lake behind him and setting sun off to the side in the shot. 

"Ready?" When she indicates he is, she pushes the button and counts from twenty, just like he did. "All done! I hope it comes out as good at it looked like it would. Can we develop them tomorrow? I mean, will you take me to work with you?" He replies, "I could, but I will be leaving early, around 8:00 A.M. You slept a lot longer than that this morning. I could develop them and bring them back to the house if you would prefer." She says, "I usually do like to sleep late, that's true, but I could make an exception... unless you don't want to bring me, which of course I would understand if you didn't. Want to bring me that is." 

He replies, "I can bring you to work, and spend time in the darkroom developing these, but it wouldn't be appropriate for me to bring you to the managers meeting that will probably last an hour or two." "I understand. I'll stay at home and out of your way, it'll be better that way." 
She heads over to the blanket and picks it up, folding it neatly. The basket with the food in it is already packed up but she leaves it for George. "You ready to end our perfect day?" He replies, "Why does it have to end Ruby? The sun is just starting to set, it will be a few more hours until bedtime." 

She says, Oh, I just assumed if we were leaving.. I don't know." There is hope in her voice, "Did you have something else planned?" He replies, “We're leaving here, that doesn't mean we can't go elsewhere. There are several theaters in Rochester, would you be up for a play?" Ruby perks up. "Oh that would be great, I could wear the gown you got me! Let's go!" She suddenly stops and blushes. "I guess I should get dressed first, huh?" She laughs then begins putting on her dress. "Or would I just wear this? I wore this to the last play I attended." 

With a smile he says, "Your present dress would be fine, it's not like you've had it on much of today. From here we'll go out to eat and then to a show." He finishes dressing as well and then the two of them make their way back to the carriage. They find William sitting inside the carriage reading his book, where he is almost to the end. William looks up and says, "Ah, your timing is good. I was afraid that I would be loosing the light." 

"I hope you weren't too bored out here alone William. We had a fantastic day, it's just perfect here and the weather was beautiful! Of course, your boss makes for good company too," she smiles. William says, "Yes, I have found that true. I have always enjoyed it out here. I trust that he showed you many of the hiking trails. I find the view from Eagle Peak is quite spectacular, on a clear day you can see details on the Canadian side of the lake." She replies, "Actually, no, he didn't show me the hiking trails. I suppose he saved some scenic views for another day," Ruby smiles. "We ate, went swimming and napped. It was glorious!" He says, “Very well then." 

He looks to George and says, "Where to now sir?" George says, "The Leland House on East Second Avenue." William closes the doors to the carriage and climbs atop the front to drive them to the destination. She says, "What kind of restaurant is that? Or are you leaving it for a surprise?" He replies, "It is a recently constructed Victorian-style building that serves as a hotel with a restaurant and gallery on the ground floor. I have heard that the food is quite good but haven't had somebody to go there with to find out for myself." 

She says, "Well now you do. It sounds like fun and a good choice." Ruby then watches the sights out the window, passing places here and there that bring back old memories. The ride passes quickly and soon they are back near town. She continues to look curiously out the window for the place they will be spending the next few hours. As they pull up to the Victorian Ruby immediately sees why George choose this place, as it is painted and decorated with a 'Wild West' motif. They enter and she sees that the interior is likewise styled with a western theme. 

She laughs. "Well, this should be interesting to say the least. We'll see how authentic they are!" She grasps George's arm and lets him lead the way. Ruby has to do her best to keep from laughing at the fake 'western' accent that the waiter who shows them to the table attempts, which is greatly overshadowed by his real accent indicating Brooklyn or the Bronx as his place of origin. 
They are shown to a table and given menus which list various western fare including chili, refried beans, corn on the cob, barbecue chicken, steak and corn muffins. 

She says, "Hmm.... BBQ chicken sounds good but we had chicken for lunch. I suppose I'll have the steak myself. Should we have some more wine with dinner Mr. Eastman or are you concerned you might overindulge and do something you regret?" She smiles devilishly, pausing to let the thought sink in before she continues, "Like be late for work?" He smiles and replies, “I won't be late for work, I have important pictures to develop. I think I will go light on the alcohol tonight, perhaps a beer with the meal as that appears to be the house specialty." The waiter comes and he orders a steak, medium rate, with steak cut fried potatoes and corn bread. "That sounds really good, I'll have the same please, all of it." 

After the waiter leaves Ruby says, "Are you excited about seeing the photos? I hope they turn out as good as you think they will." He states, “Well, my preference is to see the real person instead. Black and white photographs pale by comparison, but they will give me something to look at for times when we are apart. I'm not sure if you noticed, but I keep a picture of you that I took in Promise City on my desk at the office." She says, "I did notice, actually. It's very sweet. I wish I had one of you too." She forgets to add that she stole the picture off his wall and has it in her bag back at his house. 

She blushes, "Perhaps we don't have to spend too much time apart that we need photographs to keep us company." He says, "Yes, but another purpose of photographs is to preserve how we look in the prime of our lives. Father time is not always kind, although in your case I trust that you will be ravishing at all stages in your life." "Why thank you Mr. Eastman. I would venture to say that when you love someone you always remember them the best they ever looked and never see the flaws. One of the benefits of love I suppose," she laughs. "Of course, I do plan on following your suggestion through and always look ravishing." He replies with a smile, "It is the very least you can do as a benefit to all of mankind."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-one, “Betting the Saloons”, Monday, June 19th, 4:15 A.M.* 

Jake takes his seat. “Mierde” is the first thing that comes to mind. As he stretches and settles in he comments to the players at the table, "Mr. Maverick and I were just discussing what a small world it is. One just never knows what friendly faces from the past will surprise you. I had the good fortune to cut my teeth as they say playing poker on the Commodore's fine gambling vessel." Duvall says, "Except for Mr. Kane here I had everybody here at the table on the Lauren Belle at one time or another." He glares at Adair and says, "Most of whom I was glad to have there." 

Brady Hawkes says "And aside from Mr. Cook here I've had the pleasure of playing before with every one of you, as well as Mr. Maverick's Father Beau." Maverick says, "Pappy said that you all but retired." Hawkes says, "Not entirely, once gambling is in your blood it's there for life. I have spent the better part of the last decade riding with an apprentice, a young fellow named Billy Montana, as well as getting reacquainted with my son Jeremiah." 

Jake notices that Michael George is still on duty behind the bar, the change there being the removal of the new Niles Hoover portrait that had been painted by Moria Enion's husband Patrick, which was apparently the 'accomplice behind the bar' that Gonzales spoke of. Jake does not see Gonzales in the room any longer. Jake plays the first hand, planning on folding quickly without raising. During the first hand he develops a cough. He makes his ante for the second hand and rises, "Excuse me a moment, I find I need some water." 

Getting some water at the bar he motions to Jeff Mills. "That is not Job Kane. It is someone magically masquerading as him. Send someone out to look for Job, and someone to tell Van Horne. Do NOT let Tony Lucky in on it, he is likely in cahoots with Adair, who is likely involved in this. If anyone has harmed Job...." Silver Jake Cook's eyebrows come together in a dark look but waits for Jeff's acknowledgement. Jeff says, "Are you sure? What am I saying, of course you are. It's another one who that Messier changed I'll bet. Tony in on it? Makes sense, he was the one who went to go get Job. I'll get the forces in motion on this, you just make sure that you keep that imposter here." 

Before turning back towards the table, Jake sighs and releases the tension. He composes his face and returns to the table. His intent is to slow the game down, keep the bids low and hold his losses to a minimum. Jake and Maverick both keep their bids low, as does Hawkes, giving the now constantly-winning Adair an opportunity to relieve Duvall of his money. After a half hour of six hands Jake, Hawkes and Maverick are each down $ 600 and Duvall is down to his final $ 1200. Jake notices the Jeff Mills has not returned and that he took both Harkers with him, leaving Tony Lucky, Frank Lucky, Thom and Tim Finnegan as the security guards. 

Jake starts some small talk, and Maverick readily joins in. Jakes waits for an opportunity and then says, "That reminds me of a story." Which he tells slowly and in a disarming manner. "I don’t even remember the name of the dead end town, but I was working there for a few days trying to get enough to eat before I moved on to the next dead end town. One of the larger boarding houses was much like the El Parador. It had a saloon, barn, corral and a daughter who had just gotten to marrying age." Jake looks around and smirks before continuing. 

"Somehow," Jake's smirk turns into a smile, "I found myself speaking to this pretty young thing and suggested that she meet me in the barn later so we could talk some more. I am not sure if someone else overheard me, or if I was not as persuasive as I imagined but instead of being greeted by the pretty girl with soft brown eyes there was a broad-chested man holding a pitch fork in a rather menacing fashion." Jake stops for emphasis. “Yes, I’ve come about the advertisement to bale hay. I told him. But he only glared at me and took a step towards me." 

“I can provide references. I am a very hard worker. I tried again. Again he advanced wordlessly and kept the nasty looking pitchfork pointed in my direction. Perhaps I’ve come at a bad time, should I come back later? I asked and tried to walk around him but he lashed out with the tines and I dodged back. He took a few more determined steps towards me backing me into an upright ladder." Jake stiffens his back and pretends to have backed into something with his eyes wide in fear. "I looked over his shoulder and cried out, Thank the gods you are here sheriff, this heathen was going to skewer me! He turned and looked over his shoulder and I clambered up the ladder." 

“Get back down here and gets whats you deserve! The man bellowed at me and his face turned red with rage." “Oh, you can speak. I taunted him. I will tell you though, my knees were still shaking. Then I said, I was beginning to think you were dumb.” He made a noise that was more an unintelligible growl than a response and started looking around him. I supposed he was looking for something to throw at me or inflict some other unpleasantness. He reached out behind a post and retrieved a nasty looking hand scythe. He pulled his arm back to throw it at me but before he let it go I had pulled hard on the top of the ladder and caught him in the groin with one of the ladder legs." Jake makes a wincing expression on his face. 

"Well the brute dropped the scythe and doubled over in pain while I started laughing so hard I nearly had tears in my eyes. I did not even see him grab the bottom of the ladder I was leaning on. I lost my balance and fell forward, but jumped and landed across the top rung of the ladder. The brute is balancing the ladder so I cannot reach the loft. He then starts to shake the ladder trying to knock me off but he cannot because I'm holding on with all I have got. He is so strong that he starts to pound me against a support beam like I'm a fish on the end of a pole. My leg bruised and my forehead bleeding I decide it is my last chance to do something." Jake feigns to wince when he touches his forehead. 

"In a flash I stretch down to the furthest rung I can reach and flip myself over the top of the ladder. This throws his balance off and the ladder falls with me landing feet first holding the ladder over my head. He was facing the other way, so the ladder goes over his shoulders putting his head between two rungs. As soon as I had hit the ground I started running, and the bottom rung taking him right in the throat with an udible 'glauh'." Jake pushes his arm up to this own throat and sticks his tongue out for emphasis. Out of the corner of his eye he is watching for Jeff Mills or the others. "On my way out of the barn, I let one of the ladder legs catch the edge of the door. Of course it stops suddenly I hear a couple of loud snaps. They just do not make ladders the way they used to. Anyway, I did not see the big brute after that because I was too busy running. Just another night for poor Jake Cook to be sleeping out of doors. A shame too, that girl's brown eyes were mighty inviting." 

Adair becomes annoyed with Jake's story while the other players enjoy it, and Duvall manages to win the next two hands, keeping him in the game. Hawkes finally gets a good hand, full house King high, and bets heavily, but Adair barely takes the pot from him with a full house Ace high. After another half-hour of play Duvall is down $ 400 from before, Hawkes is up $ 400 as well, Adair is up $ 1000 while Maverick and Jake are each down $ 500. That is when dealer Job Kane makes the comment, "I am going to miss this place." Jake asks, "Going somewhere?" 

Job replies, "I'm afraid so. My lady Bernice is tired of small-town life. We're going to move to somewhere larger. We plan to leave later today in fact, I know it is short notice, it was a surprise to me too, but she insists and I don‘t want to risk loosing her. You understand don't you Jake?" Jake says, "That is quite a surprise. Job Kane has stood by me in times of need, I can do no less than respect his wishes. Sure partner, I understand. I can make you a good offer on your share of the Saloon." Jake knows what is coming next, but he plays along. 

The dealer replies, "I'm sorry Jake, but I already sold my twenty-five percent. Bernice and I needed a stake to get going on our new lives. I was made an offer that I couldn't refuse, more than twice the amount that Austin Blake is paying for Hoover's share." "I'm afraid so Cook," Adair states. He places a deed on the table and says, "Here is the document, all legal, Attorney Fisk finalized it. I'm your new partner." Jake says, "My, that is quite a surprising and unlikely turn of events. Who could have imagined even yesterday that this would come to pass. You must have quite a stash of funds available to you Adair to make such a generous offer, pounds upon pounds of it by the way you spend it." 

Adair replies, "With my own saloon damaged by those Law and Order Party fanatics I felt it was the time to diversify. Besides, I feel I can be generous, as I stand a very good chance of finishing within the top three in this tournament and thus increasing my immediate fortune." Jake says, "Not if I can do anything about it." Jake feigns anger. It is not hard, to do since he is usually angry at Adair. "Something is rotten about the way Job suddenly decided to sell, and I know you had something to do with it. I also know I will never prove it. However, I will beat you fair and square at this poker table so you can cease your gloating." Jake flips his ante into the pot and stands bolt upright. "I need a drink." 

With that he makes his way to the bar, hiding the little smile that comes to his lips. He can almost here Red's familiar voice, Jacob me boy, ye could have been an actor if ye weren't so addicted to poker. He looks around for any sign of the others. Adair raises his voice and says "Mr. Cook, am I under the impression by that outburst that you have strong objections of my being your business partner?" "So what if I do?" Jake says without turning around to face Adair, and thinks If this was not such a dangerous game, I could enjoy this. 

Adair says, "Well then sir, I am not one to go where I am not wanted, nor would I want you as my business partner with that attitude.   I tell you what I am willing to do, we're both gambling men.  I'll put my deed up against yours, winner take all.  I'm sure the other three players will be willing to sit out the next hand so that we can settle this once and for all." Jake answers, "What would that prove?  One hand can fall to luck." And I need you and your fake Job Kane to stick around.  "If you want my share of the Lucky Lady I will put it up as an added incentive to the tournament.  I go out before you, and you win what you have long coveted, my share of the Lucky Lady.  You leave the tournament before me, I own your shabby excuse of a saloon."  Conveniently, to which I already possess the deed. 

Adair states, "Very well Mr. Cook, I agree to those terms, once the sun comes up we could have our attorneys legalize the agreement."   A self-satisfied Adair sits back down at the table as Job Kane prepares to deal the next hand. Jonathan Harker returns and making his way over to Jake whispers "We can't find him.  We checked his house, my cousin's house where Bernice is staying as well as Adair's house and the Palace Saloon." Jake nods and beckons Tony Lucky and his cousin to him. Jake speaks in a very low voice with his face turned away from the poker table.  "Tony, are you keeping a secret from me?" 

Tony says, "Yeah, I am, I didn't want to worry you.  Don't be concerned about it, we have the situation well in hand." Jake states, "Do we now?  Tell me quickly, because I have a secret I have kept from you as well." Tony replies, "There's this guy who works for Arcade's Gang, their cook Joseppi.  His family has a long-time feud against mine and Frank's family, a blood feud.  He's committed to killing us.   We've been afraid that the might disrupt this tournament seeking his revenge, so we made sure that the other security men all knew what he looks like and to take whatever action is necessary to prevent him from interfering.  We didn't feel you needed to know that." 

"Thank you for sparing me those details."  Jake takes a sip of whiskey. "It may appear that Adair has me right where he wants me.  I bet you like being on the winning side Tony.  Let me tell you my secrets.  I know that is not Job Kane out there.  I know that you have been feeding Adair information.  You see, knowing this I have been feeding you false information.  So in actuality, I have Evan Adair exactly where I want him.  I am about to reveal the falsehood about the dealer which will in turn ruin Adair's plan and possibly even get him ejected from the game making me the new owner of the Palace Saloon, such as it is.” 

After a dramatic pause Jake continues with great intensity, “There is only one problem, we cannot find my friend Job Kane.  I will give you exactly six seconds from when I stop speaking to tell Jonathan Harker here where the real Job Kane is being kept.  If not, I will also tell Evan Adair that you have been my inside man and have been double crossing him.  I expect he will kill you for that.  Even if he does not, there are plenty activities Adair will go on trial for with you as an accomplice.   Isby will not take kindly that you brought in the magically altered Job Kane to the tournament.  The only thing worse for you is if some harm comes to the real Job Kane.  In that case, you are mine, and you will wish that I let Evan Adair kill you.  So help us find Job, and get back on the winning side.  I will put some money in your pocket and help you get out of town, safely away from Adair.  Otherwise, good luck with whatever short life you have until Adair catches you.  I am done speaking now." 

Tony stammers "I...we need to talk to my cousin Frank too.  My agreeing to your terms won't mean squat if he goes blabbing to Adair or Isby."   Job Kane calls across the room, "Mr. Cook, I've dealt the next hand.  Are you going to come play or should we ante in a coin from your pile?" "One more ante please.  I will be there shortly."  Jake calls back. Then quietly to Tony Lucky, "Quickly, I have a game to win." Frank Lucky is called over.  Tony pulls him aside with Jake and says, "The jig is us, Cook found out what Adair's doing.  Our lives are both in danger."    Frank looks at Jake and says, "Please don't turn us over to that hanging judge of yours Mr. Cook.  What do you want from us?" 

Jake says, "I want the REAL Job Kane on the front porch in minutes, safe and sound.  Take Jonathan with you.  Then stop helping Adair and stay out of his way.  We will figure out later how to keep him from killing you.  I expect to occupy him for a while anyway.  Now move." Frank says, "I don't know where he is, I didn't even know this guy here was a fake, just that Adair had a scheme to get you to gamble away your saloon.   Tony, do you know where Kane is at?  Is he alive?" Tony replies, "Yes I do and he is, but he's under guard right now, a couple of Adair's guys.  They won't give him up to me and even if they did they'll tell Adair and our lives won't be worth anything." 

Jake says, "Who and where?" Tony answers, "Graf Holzer's barn, near Job's house.   I don't know the guys' names, they work for the Rattlesnake Ranch." Jake tells Harker, "Jonathan, locate an officer of the law, preferably Helen Barker, Kevin Tomlinson or Chet Martin.  It is time they earn their pay.  This time we need real evidence, ideally enough to bring Evan Adair in front of Judge Isby.  First priority is bringing Job out unharmed, but see what can be done to incriminate Adair.  Take whoever you need, and get Mr. Kane back to the Lucky Lady as soon as possible.  I will stall as long as I can here." 

Jonathan Harker says, "Boston and I will see to it, we'll get Mills too.   That'll leave you a little light on security for the moment, just Thom, Tim Finnegan, Michael George and the Lucky's here who at this point I'd consider more of a threat than anything else." Jake exclaims, "Where in bloody hades is Van Horne.  Francesco, take your cousin with you and keep him out of any more trouble while you find Mr. Van Horne and bring them both back quickly.  Hermes, what a mess." 
Frank says, "He went upstairs to his room.  We will go wake him." 

Jake goes back to the table, "My apologies for the distraction."  Adair asks, "Is there a problem Cook? "   Jake replies, "Just some concern with the security folks, some personal feud between a couple of them and a man in town that seems to be coming to a head.  I have instructed them to take their problems elsewhere.” Jake slows the game down as much as possible and keeps the pots to the minimum levels. The game proceeds for another half hour, with a minimum of gambling and even less change of fortune as each of the four players win a hand, even Hawkes.   Adair then wins another three hands in a row, putting him up $ 1200 and each of the others down $ 300 bringing Duvall to only $ 900 left. 

Cornelius Van Horne makes his appearance in short order, although both of the Lucky cousins remain upstairs. Jake then notes an interesting trio enter the Lucky Lady consisting of Deputy Sheriff Eduardo Rodriguez, Father Thomas Valdez and the female halfling Sydney Sue.   Jake has seen the halfling before in Cumbley's company and begins to wonder what her connection might be until he recalls that she is the half-owner of the Liberty Hill Mine, the other half of that mine being owned by Graf Holzer whose barn Job was being held captive at.  The three head over to the bar, Valdez helping Sue up onto a barstool, and order drinks.


----------



## baradtgnome

I don't usually comment on what the character was 'thinking/feeling' during the story, but this is an interesting exception.  SM gave us an elegant method of locating Job Kane with the candles & magic finding those 'infected' by the vampires.

However Jake was so angry at this point with Tony Lucky, and it had been building for quite some time, that very real threats of death were much more appealing to the young gambler.  Also, Jake doesn't feel comfortable with magic, and does not usually think about magic as a solution.  Jake who 'stands by his friends', does not like to be double crossed and reacts rather poorly.  Pity that he didn't get to kill Tony Lucky afterall.    

So once again, the characters do not follow the path that the game master puts in front of them.  What a shock.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-two, “Dinner Conversation“, Sunday, June 18th, 5:45 P.M. * 

He replies to Ruby’s comment about looking ravishing, "It is the very least you can do as a benefit to all of mankind." "All of mankind, eh? I like that. Someone once told me I was the most beautiful woman in the Arizona Territory and I was insulted. But all of mankind? That's more like it." Ruby sips at her beer with a smile that won't leave her face. "Do you think we should send something out for William, or tell him to come in and eat? He probably hasn't eaten all day and must be starving." 

George replies, "Hmm, not a bad idea. He normally wouldn't consider doing that out of respect for my role in society, servants not fraternizing with their employers and all. At home all three of my staff dine with me whenever we don't have any other company, which is most of the time. This place is informal enough that I should be able to get him to come inside to eat. I know he won't sit with us since we're in public, but there are plenty of other tables. Excuse me a minute while I go out and suggest it to him." "Absolutely," Ruby replies. "Don't worry, I won't run off on you while you go out and speak with him." 

Ruby watches George walk away and again sips at her beer. Seemed he was true to his word, about not liking society and all. He certainly didn't seem like an uptight snob anyway. George is gone a while and the waiter brings out a tray of mini-burrito style snacks that look like Dorita's but one bite tells Ruby is a very pale imitation. George eventually returns and sits down. "He'll be coming in soon, it took me a while to convince him." She says, "I'm glad he is coming in. He must be stubborn because he must be hungry! It's great that you found people who can count on and trust." George says, "Indeed. He is far more concerned about my social standing than I am. Although I suppose it reflects upon his status as well among his peers." 

Ruby answers, "True. I guess in some ways he lives through you. Well, no matter, it's good you can trust him. It very hard to find people you can trust and depend on. I find it hard anyway. To find people to trust." George states, "Ah, that actually isn't all that difficult to do Ruby. I can teach you a few pointers on how to go about it. One is to check references, second is to be trusting yourself and hope they follow your example and not betray that trust. Finally, keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut and you can usually find a person's trustworthiness through their own actions." 

She answers, "I wish it was that simple. But good advice and something for me to work on I suppose. It's just that... well, I end up with a lot of broken promises made to me and after a while any promise just loses it's gleam." George says in a serious tone, "Ruby, I will never break a promise that I make to you. I will always tell you the truth too. Most of the time that will be a good thing, but always being honest also means that you have to be prepared to hear the truth." 

Ruby lets George's words sink in before she speaks. "I hope that's true George. Sometimes people get mad about hearing the truth but I'd much rather hear the truth and be able to believe what is being said is real than always worrying that the words are false." She reaches for George's hand. "I am glad your promises will always be true. I hope I can also live up to your standards. I know in my heart you are different and I've never doubted you care about me." 

He grips her hand and says, "I know, and it took me a long time to realize it but you were right about what you said to me back in Promise City. The person who you are now wasn't the five-year-old memory that I was in love with. Perhaps I was in love with the prospect of love and had transferred those emotions on to you. When you add to that volcano of emotions caused by my jealousy over your other relationship and my cousin's not-so-subtle manipulations then it made for a explosive situation. But that is behind us. You are here now and I am getting a chance to finally get to see the person who you have now become." 

Ruby is hesitant to ask but does anyway. "And what do you think of the person who I am now?" “I like the person who I have spent time with thus far. My main reservation is..." he then lowers his voice..." that wizard magic. I said I would keep an open mind and I will but until I can research it myself I will continue to be uncertain." She says, "I'm... I wish I could do something to alleviate your fears. Is there something I can do George?" 

George says, "You can give me time. That lake that we looked out on today, Lake Ontario, forty or so miles on the opposite side is Ontario, Canada. Canada as a whole is affiliated with the wizard-fearing nation of Great Britain but Quebec was settled by the French. Southeastern Ontario is not far from Quebec and a friend-of-a-friend knows a French-Canadian on the opposite shore with a rather extensive library. This friend is crossing the lake today on my behalf aboard a steamship and should return tomorrow with the books that I need to read for my research on this subject." 

Ruby pulls her hand back. "No matter what happens then, I appreciate you looking into it and giving it some thought. Now, where is that dinner?" she says, trying to change the subject." The waiter soon arrives with the food. Even though the previous course wasn't up to Ruby's usual standards the steak and potatoes are excellently cooked. The corn bread, however, is a little on the dry side. Ruby states, "Dorita's corn bread is so much better than this. Hers is the best I've ever had, most of her food is the best I've ever had. Did you get a chance to enjoy it while you were in Promise City?" He replies, "Oh yes, the Figures family was one of the few good memories of that town." 

"They really loved you, you know. And they were very excited to give us an engagement party that night. They're like my real family. Them, Kate, Nanuet, Chester... my friends at the Lucky Lady..." She sighs. "I really wish you'd had a better picture of the city. I hate that you won't visit me there." He says, "We can work on that later, heading back to a town where the majority of the people there wanted to see me hanged isn't high on my list. But enough of that, let's talk about Rochester. What are your current thoughts about that garden party?" 

"That's not true... the majority of people in town misunderstood and just over reacted..." her voice trails off. She sighs. Suddenly afraid she was getting too close to George, the idea that he might actually get to know her and not want her, the whole magic thing, something she had no control over, she suddenly felt nervous and a bit timid. "If you want to go, we can. It would probably be fun. Who is giving the party? Someone you know well?" 

He answers, "Err no, I thought I told you, William and Alma West are the ones hosting the party. I don't know them very well, in fact my first contact with them in over three years was just last month with that business transaction I referenced earlier." Ruby throws her hand over her mouth and coughs. "Uh, I didn't realize that you meant my parents were giving the party. I'm not so sure that is a good idea. They may try to keep me here again." He says, "No, I won't let them, and they won't want to make a scene. You are an adult now Ruby, you can make your own decisions." She answers, "I'll never be anything to them but the child they were all disappointed in, and they never cared for George." 

She then asks, "What kind of business did you have with them?" He replies, "I purchased some property from them." Ruby takes a gulp of her beer. "What land did they sell to you?" He pauses and replies, "The lake." She exclaims, THE LAKE? The lake we used to go to as kids? The one I threw my ring in? The one you said was all different now? What did you do to it?" He replies, "I'll show you tomorrow. We can stop there on the way back from the factory." "I thought you wanted me to stay home... I'm really confused." He says, "That's right, I guess I'm confused too. I hadn't planned to talk to you about the lake until we were there." 

She sighs. "Okay, so tomorrow we're going to work, then stopping at the lake. Not going to the garden party, right?" He suggests, "How about this, I'll go into work, stay just a few hours, then come home. We can go out for lunch and then visit the lake. We do not need to go to the garden party." She runs a finger across the table a few times, stalling. Without looking at him she asks, "How long do you want me to stay?" He replies, "Please stay until I have had a chance to reach a conclusion about this magic thing. Once I better understand what this is about we can then figure out where to go from there." 

"Alright," Ruby nods. "I don't mean to be pushy about the lake thing, I am just confused over it's importance to anything. And I only asked about staying because I need to do some shopping. Perhaps you know someone who can bring some things in instead of me going out, if that is a problem. Either way, if I am staying any length of time, I need some other clothes. How can I impress you wearing the same dress everyday?" she teases. George says, "After Rosey and Al come back tomorrow I can have her take you shopping downtown. She knows the good shops. In the meanwhile I have no complaints about how you are attired." 

She replies, "That's because I've only been here two days! Believe me, after a few more days of the same outfit you might not be so pleased." Ruby quietly finishes her meal. They had talked about much and she was more nervous than she had been earlier. What if he really couldn't accept her for what she was? Things were much smoother and fun when they were lying on the beach kissing. "Do you still feel like going to the theater? I'm not sure I still want to go... what do you think?" He says, “Well, there is a show in town that I would like to see but it is playing for another week so we will have other opportunities to attend. We can go home if you would like. I could maybe show you some of my photographs from Santo Domingo." 

She says, "Yes, that sounds like a better idea right now, let's do that. And we can eat chocolate ice cream with strawberries and cream instead of being brave here and testing their desserts." Ruby looks down at her plate and decides she is finished, saving room for their dessert later. "I wonder if William is done by now so he can take us home." George gets up a looks then sits back down. "He still seems to be eating. I'm sure he would take the rest of his meal to go if I asked him to, but I would just as soon allow him another ten minutes or so to finish. So, did this help or are you still homesick for Arizona?" 

"Well, this isn't really like Arizona...," she says hesitantly. "I guess I just miss my friends. I missed doing the play and feel badly about that." She pauses. "I'm just worried about what you might, well, if you change your mind and decide you don't like me." She perks up, "But I'm having fun with you. Today was an awesome, almost perfect day." He says, "Ruby, I will always like you. It's just some of your....hobbies that I need to be more sure about." 

She says, "I understand that George, but what would you do if you were me? I mean, you start to like someone, really like them and then they decide some of the things you can... do... makes you not worth being with any more?" He replies, "Ruby, please, allow me time to research this on my own. It won't take me long, I will obviously make it a priority. Regardless of what I find I will always want to remain close to you, I...I just have uncertainties about exactly what each others roles will be in each of our lives." 

She states emphatically, "I AM allowing you time and I'm not trying to pressure you. But you have to allow ME my own worries about it. I can't help it that I think about it. That I'm all the way out here away from my home, in YOUR home, doing crazy things." She pauses. "You know what, fine, we won't talk about it anymore." She takes her time and finishes her beer, rolling the glass in between her hands. Suddenly she blurts out, "It's not fair! I'm not supposed to feel this way. I'm not supposed to be worried about what you might think!" She pouts, and refuses to look at George. 

George is uncertain how to react. William however caught the public outburst and comes to his reprieve, approaching the table and stating, "I am ready to go whenever you are sir. I will be out at the carriage." Ruby waits a few moments in the uncomfortable silence before she says softly, "I'm... I'm sorry. I'll meet you outside." She walks out of the restaurant, giving George time to pay for dinner. She waits by the carriage, the small cool night breeze being of little comfort. She refuses William's offer of help, preferring to wait for George to help her himself. George arrives is short order and helps her into the carriage. 

William goes up front and gets the carriage moving on its way back to George's house. They sit in more uncomfortable silence for a while until Ruby finally looks at George. In an almost timid voice she asks, "Are you terribly angry with me?" He replies, "No, but you need to learn to be more patient. Ruby, I'll have an answer in another day or two, this is just something I know nothing about and am worried about. I realize you would like me to just tell you what you want to hear, but I will not do that, I am going to be honest and truthful to you as I promised before. You might be unaccustomed to that from other men but that is what you get from me whether you like it or not." 

Ruby tries to keep her lips from cracking into a smile, but the corners of her lips betray her. She picks at some invisible string on the coach seat. "Well, that's uh, a good thing. What I asked for right? As long as you're not angry with me... I was, um, am, just frightened, is all." She looks at him, "But we said we weren't going to talk about it anymore, right? I won't bother you about it, I'll let you take your time and make your decision." "Will you still show me your photographs tonight? And share dessert? And after...," her voice trails off and she doesn't suggest what comes after. 

He replies with a smile, "I will be happy to show you my photographs. The trip to Santo Domingo was truly an eye-opener for me. I saw people and things that I would not have thought possible. I shot close to 300 photographs, you will probably be bored by the time I am through showing them to you." Perhaps," she says, sliding closer to him. "Perhaps you will be an amazing storyteller and keep me enthralled. You maybe you won't show me all 300 pictures tonight," she laughs. "What you told me in Promise City about your trip sounded very exciting and adventure full." 

He says, "It is an amazing place. Do you know much about Santo Domingo Ruby?" She replies, "Only what you've told me. Tell me about it again, I'm interested. Where exactly is it?" He replies, "East of Cuba, around 500 miles from the southeast of the Florida Keys. It occupies the eastern two-thirds of the island of Hispaniola, discovered by Columbus in 1492. His ship the Santa Maria ran aground there and so he had a fortress built from the remains of the ship, the first European settlement in the new world. 

Spain occupied all of Hispaniola for the next two-hundred years then lost a war with France and ceded them the western third of the island which the French renamed Haiti. The French brought in thousands of ogre slaves from Africa to cultivate sugar cane on their part of the island until the slaves revolted and killed their masters, taking over not only Haiti but then the Spanish part of the island as well by the beginning of this century. The native Dominicans successfully revolted against their Haitian overlords less than forty years ago. They had an uneasy time of creating a Government. During the American Civil War they feared that either the Union or Confederate would take advantage of their weakness and conquer them to create ports and fortresses, so invited the Spanish back in to govern and protect them. 

The Spanish left afterwards but continue to support the struggling young nation, comprised mostly of poor farmers and fisherman in the largest city, Santo Domingo." She says, "And why did you decide to visit there? It sounds dangerous." He says, "I was invited there as part of a job. An associate of mine received a grant to go there to do research and he needed a photographer. I think he asked a dozen people before he got to me, they all turned him down, spending several months in a poor, hot tropical land among the natives doesn't sound all that appealing to most. But to me it sounded like a once-in-a-lifetime ppportunity." 

She takes his hand in hers. "That's because you have the heart of an adventurer. You don't regret it, right? I would have gone and worn coconuts!" she laughs. He says, "Well, there were plenty of coconuts there. Without them and being able to catch fish I think most of the local populace would have starved." "Well, I wouldn't have worn their food then." She drifts into her thoughts briefly before returning to George. "I've been poor and hungry, I know what that's like. But it sounds like there were a lot of poor and hungry people. It's sad." Ruby quietly contemplates that George's trip wasn't fun and games and she should be more respectful of that. She stays quiet, in her thoughts. 

They soon arrive back home and William lets the two of them out in the drive before going to deal with the carriage. They enter the house and George suggests "Take a few minutes to spruce up and I'll then meet you in the study to look at the pictures." Ruby wishes William a goodnight at the carriage, assuming she won't see him again. Once inside under George's direction she heads upstairs to use the bathroom and refresh herself. She is amazed that even after swimming and sunning and napping she doesn't look all that bad, her hair just a bit wilder than she normally keeps it. 

She takes her time and washes her face, splashing some cool water on it. She knew she had to keep herself together better and not let all her emotions rule over her, but this waiting on someone else was not something she was accustomed to. Yet she didn't want to be pushy or do things the way she did before, so she scolded herself with the thought that she just had to wait and that was that. 

She stops in her room to fix her hair. Instead of leaving it down she brushes it throughly then uses some clips to put it up. It was a bit messy, curls falling all over, but it would keep her cooler to have her neck exposed. She considers putting her nightgown on but again doesn't want to make anyone uncomfortable. Of course the men didn't understand how uncomfortable it was at the end of the day for women, after wearing high heels and tight corsets and stockings that made your legs warm and big poufy dresses that dragged around all day... Ruby sighs. At least she could take off her shoes and stockings. Leaving them behind in her room she gives herself one final glance before leaving the safety of her room. She heads back downstairs to the study to meet up with George. 

George has out a pile of three leather-bound photograph albums. She notes that he has had the description of album content's marked on the binding and cover of each album in gold lettering. She notes that he appears to have cleaned up some himself and left his suit jacket and vest up in his room, although he still has on his dress trousers, suspenders, dress shirt and necktie. "Don't you get tired of wearing that tie?" she asks as she curls up next to him on the couch. "Oh, I suppose so," he states. He very carefully removes the tie, folds it over one, and sets it down on the corner of the desk. He also unbuttons the top shirt button. He picks up the first of the albums and sits down on the couch. After Ruby sits beside him he opens to the first page.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-three, “Will the real Job Kane please stand up.”, Monday, June 19th, 4:45 A.M.* 

Jake notices Jeff Mills enters the front door and speaks to Finnegan at the door as the next hand is dealt. Jake does not pickup his cards and instead says, "These cards are worn. I am not saying someone nicked them, but I believe I can tell what some of the cards are by the marks on them. A new deck is in order." He continues to watch the group getting ready to reveal the dealer as fake. 

When they appear to be in place and someone is close enough to take Jake's Colt from the man, Jake Cook gives them one more distraction. He taps the dealer on the arm to get his attention and then points to a spot on his own shirt just below his right shoulder. In the most ordinary and matter of fact tone says to the man, "Boris, you have something on your shirt right there." The dealer looks down, not catching Jake's slip of the tongue, although Adair's eyes go wide and he turns to stare back at the staircase that the Lucky cousins had gone up. 

Van Horne walks over to the table, coming up to the table between the dealer's chair on Commodore Duvall's chair, thus on the side that the dealer is wearing the gun on. He hands the dealer a fresh deck of cards. The dealer breaks the seal on the pack and shuffling. He deals out the cards. While he is doing this Jake notes that Jeff Mills hands Thom the key to the front door and Jeff then advances into the center of the room, over to a point ten feet behind the space between where Maverick and Adair are seated. 

Deputy Eduardo Rodriguez and Father Valdez both get up from their barstools and walk out to the side door, heading outside presumably to the outhouse while chatting causally in Spanish. Sydney Sue remains at the bar with her drink. Across the room, Boston Harker moves to a point over beside the door to the kitchen. The cards are dealt for the hand. Each player takes two or three cards and none raise the ante. While this is going on Jonathan Harker heads towards the center of the room to a spot ten feet behind the space between where Maverick and Hawkes are seated. 

The dealer asks what people want for final cards. Hawkes takes four, Duvall and Cook each take two, Adair takes one and Maverick holds with what he has. Adair raises by $ 200 causing Duvall, Cook and Hawkes to both fold. Maverick calls the $ 200 and raises it $ 500. While this is going on the Deputy Sheriff and the Priest return from the side door. Instead of heading directly back to the bar they start to head across the room towards the table in the center, presumably to watch the game. Michael George moves out from behind the bar over to that door, all three exits now covered by security. 

Adair slides $ 500 into the center to call Maverick's bet and then raises him another $ 1000. While Maverick contemplates calling the bet Cornelius Van Horne speaks saying, "Don't bother Mr. Maverick, I am not allowing this hand to count." Maverick looks up and says "Excuse me sir?" Van Horne says, "Mr. Maverick, I would have thought that you would have learned from the example of the previous competitors in this tournament that shenanigans will not be tolerated." Upon hearing that word Finnegan leaves his spot over near the staircase and begins to make his way over to the table. 

Van Horne shifts his gaze slightly and says, "Mills, Harker, draw your revolvers and keep them on Maverick. Don't get close enough for him to grab your weapon." His gaze shifts back to Maverick and he says, "Now put down those cards and very slowly stand and remove your jacket." Maverick does as instructed, carefully removing his jacket and placing it on the back of his chair. He holds up his arms and says, "See, nothing hidden." Van Horne then says, "Father Valdez, your services please." The priest begins to wave his hands and stating various words, mixing between Spanish and Latin. 

Jake has now seen enough clerical spellcasting to realize that Valdez should be holding his holy symbol, which he isn't, and that incantations are typically in one language rather than a mix of both. Jake also notices that while all eyes are on either Valdez or Maverick across the room the female halfling at the bar is wiggling her figures and muttering something softly. Van Horne inches a little closer to the dealer now as well. 

A loud ripping sound follows, given that Boris Trodinov is fourteen inches taller than Job Kane and 120 pounds heavier, with Kane's clothing ripping to sheds as the dealer's body transforms back. The gun belt that had been hanging loose now tightly constricts around the man as Van Horne reaches over to relieve the man of his weapon. In the process of the clothing expanding Hawkes is hit in the eye from a button that pops off from the dealer's vest. 

The sound of the tearing clothes causes everybody's gaze to shift to the dealer, as both Jonathan Harker and Jeff Mills shift their aim away from Marverick and towards the giant now in their midst, them having each stood far enough back to now have clear shots at him without the other players being in the way. Van Horne tosses the Peacemaker behind the dealer's back and towards Jake Cook on the other side, who manages to catch it although the trigger is depressed in the process. A 'click' sound indicates that there was no round in the chamber although the weapon's weight confirms to Jake that most of the other chambers do have rounds in them. 

Trodonov grabs the table with both hands and with his exceptional strength flings it up and outward, making the table into a temporary flying shield between himself and two security men with guns out while simultaneously showering them and Maverick with piles of metal chips, drink glasses and cards. Adair manages to react fast enough to slide his chair back to keep from being hit from a leg on the upended table but Hawkes is slower and gets struck on the side of his head by the other table leg and is knocked off his chair, Finnegan catching him in midair before he falls onto the floor. 

Jake hollers to the large man, "Hold there Boris, lets talk. Adair set you up to talk the fall for him if his scam went sour. Surrender and you have a chance. There are too many guns in the room for you to come out alive. Fight and he gets off free. If you surrender you can make him pay for the trouble he put you in." While he is speaking, Jake rotates the cylinder on his Colt and cocks the hammer but does not point it at the large Slavic man. He also attempts to keep an eye on Adair who is off to the side of him. Hearing what Jake said Adair yells out "Me? I never met this guy, Cook seems to know him! He even called him Boris when he still looked like Kane." 

As Jake is yelling Maverick makes a dive to the floor and beneath another table as Jonathan Harker and Jeff Mills throw up their arms as a reflex action to deflect the flying debris coming at them. Finnegan is busy moving Hawkes out of the line of fine. Thom, Michael George and Boston Harker remain firm at the three exits, anticipating that the large Russian may attempt to flee. Deputy Rodriguez now has a dagger in his hand and orders the man to surrender. Father Valdez attempts to cast a spell to no effect. 

Meanwhile, the Russian catches the Deputy by surprise when he grabs Eduardo's knife arm by the wrist, causing him to drop the dagger, and pull the Deputy towards him as he backs towards the wall, thus using the Deputy as a shield. Trodinov then yells out, "Back off or I'll kill him! I won't surrender. That Judge will hang me!" At this point Boston Harker, Jeff Mills, Jonathan Harker and Jake Cook all have revolvers in their hands and Michael George is holding a shotgun, all of them except for Jake aiming at the large Russian man. Nobody fires as silence fills the room. 

The standoff ends as a gun rings out, this from the upper staircase. Trodinov is hit on his lower right side from a gun fired by Tony Lucky. He remains standing despite the wound with minimal initial reaction. Jake immediately recalls an incident from a few months back when Tony got into a running gun battle with a jealous husband that Tony is a terrible shot with a gun and it was probably a miracle that the Deputy Marshal didn't get hit instead. Jake yells, "Tony, put that gun down before you kill the deputy." Something is definitely out of place if Tony can make that shot, he thinks. Jake keeps his revolver pointed down and backs towards the stairs. "Nobody has to die today, we can figure something out." 

Tony does not fire off another shot but Trodinov uses the distraction to make a move. He backs up further to the wall and then shoves Rodriguez forward so that he is still in line of fire from Jonathan Harker and Jeff Mills as the tall Russian makes a swan dive towards and through a glass window on that wall that looks out onto Allen Street, the wooden slats holding the window panes offering little resistance to the massive man. Tim Finnegan had drawn his revolver and fires a shot as the man sails through the window but does not appear to hit. Boston Harker also takes a shot but misses. Over by the side door Michael George opens the door and starts to rush out onto Allen Street while still holding the shotgun. 

"Mierde." Jake follows George out the door onto Allen street, not to shoot at the big Russian but to make sure that George does not get himself killed. Despite a few cuts the large Russian manages to get quickly to his feet and draws a hidden derringer from his belt. but makes the mistake of heading north on Allen rather than south just as Michael George steps out the side door fifteen feet in front of him. Both men raise their weapons simultaneously and point at each other. Both fire and both hit, Trodonov's shot nicking the side of Michael George's ear. Michael George's shotgun blast is more accurate. Jake exits the doorway just in time to see the giant 
Russian's head disintegrate from the blast and the body slump to the ground. 

"So much for reminiscing about old times," Jake says and shrugs. "That was close Michael, do be careful in the future. Your woman would certainly hold it against me if you got shot on the job." He carefully releases the hammer on his Colt and moves the cylinder so it is over an empty chamber again. He pats Michael on the should once and enters the Lucky Lady. At this point the first light of dawn is coming over the horizon. Thom is sent outside with a blanket to cover over the body and Boston Harker heads off to find Dick Lester to come collect it. Deputy Rodriguez thanks everybody for helping to save his life and says that he will explain things to the Marshal and Judge, and that he doesn't expect charges to be filed against Mr. George." 

Father Valdez casts Cure Light Wounds spells on both Michael George and Brady Hawkes. Jake says out loud to the group, "Where is the real Job Kane? Is he unharmed?" Jonathan Harker says, "He's alive but very badly hurt, they tried to kill him when we broke into the barn, one of them stuck a knife into his chest. Deputy Rodriguez's skill with knife throwing was faster though, otherwise the attack would have been fatal for Mr. Kane." Valdez says, "I was able to cast a spell to keep help him. He's over at Doctor Eaton's right now being operated on. He'll live." 

Jake fixes Evan Adair a cold dark stare. Without turning to look at the others he says, "Deputy, is there enough evidence to charge someone for organizing Kane's kidnapping and replacement? Eduardo replies, "No Mr. Cook, all three of the people who were involved with that are now dead." Adair says, "Congratulations Cook, it looks like you managed to get away from your crimes yet again." 

Jake states, "Spare me from your insolent prattle. Everyone knows that only you would have arranged to substitute someone for Job Kane. Just too blasted convenient for anyone to believe otherwise. Well now the man who signed the away Job's share is proven to be false, so that scam is over. You no longer have your own dealer provide you with winning cards, now you have to measure up to these fine card players on your own. You may have been fortunate that most of those who could provide evidence against you are dead and so the law is not dragging you off to Isby. I feel a wind of change Adair, and you should be worried about a good many things. Do not feel like you need to respond, every time you open your mouth you reduce the value of the contribution to this world made by the human race and I think the world has lost enough value today." 

Adair says, "Nice speech Cook, too bad for you it has little basis in fact. I'll have you know that the man who sold me Job Kane's share of the Lucky Lady wasn't that disguised man who you were on a first-name basis with, but Job Kane himself. The paperwork was done weeks ago, the day that he arrived with his lady friend in fact, it just didn't become finalized until this weekend when the monetary transfer took place. And you don't have to just take my word on it, that Halfling reporter was present as a witness. 

Maybe having that awful non-human present was a mistake, somebody obviously leaked the information, I'm guessing it was him. Otherwise how did that friend of yours find out? He must have been waiting until the bank opens this morning to clean out Job's account. As to my winning earlier with him, every one of us knows that is how a 'hustle' is done, letting the intended victim win a few to build up his confidence and increase his bets before reeling him in for the kill. He just got exposed before your chance to spring your trap." 

Jake turns and asks, “Van Horne, what about the game?" Van Horne turns to Father Valdez and says, "Is Mr. Hawkes physically alright?" The priest replies, "Yes sir, his injuries were minor and are all healed now." Van Horne replies, "Well, then it's now 5:30. This room is a mess but I suppose that we could use one of the upstairs rooms and play for another hour. I can deal. We'll need to use regular chips but I think we can find some rather quickly while these get cleaned up." 

Looking at the chips scattered everywhere Thom exclaims "But who had what?" Hawkes mutters, "Don't look at me, I've always felt that you should never count your money while you're sitting at the table." Van Horne turns to the Hostess and says, "Miss Peacock, what it the current running total?" She recites from memory "In descending order, Mr. Cook now has $ 17,100, Mr. Maverick has $ 16,600, Mr. Adair has $ 14,400, Mr. Hawkes has $ 13,300 and Mr. Duvall has $ 900." After Miss Peacock recites the totals, Jake says, "Let us finish what we started gentlemen." 

Peacock leads them upstairs to one of the larger rooms. It is far more intimate with only the five players, the dealer, the Hostess and with Jonathan Harker and Boston Harker in the room for security. The door is shut with Timothy Finnegan on guard outside. Van Horne passes out chips and breaks out a new deck of cards as he starts to deal. Jake is ready to play cards. No special tricks, no complicated plans in his mind just good old fashioned poker. He focuses on those around him, their mannerisms and tells, the count of the cards, the odds and his own intuition. He thinks to himself, “Hermes, I will beat this man. It is time he gets what he has earned.” 

Van Horne passes out chips and breaks out a new deck of cards as he starts to deal. The first hand is dealt and cards distributed twice. It ends with Jake holding a full house. Maverick raises the pot by $ 300. Hawkes, Adair and Duvall all fold. Jake calls. Maverick has a quartet of threes, winning the pot. Jake has poor cards for the next hand and folds as do Hawkes and Maverick. Duvall calls and raises $ 700, his entire remaining pile. Adair calls the $ 700 and raises another $ 200, laughing "I guess that eliminates you sir." 

Maverick says "That isn't very sporting of you sir" as he tosses in two of his own $ 100 coins and says, "Duvall calls, let's let the cards decide." Duvall actually wins the hand with a full house. Adair angrily says to Maverick "That would have eliminated him you fool!" Maverick says, "I have no love for the Commodore but I do admire good sportsmanship." Duvall slides the two coins back saying "Thank you for the loan." The next hand has Duvall and Cook both folding with Hawkes and Adair both calling Maverick's $ 300 raise after the first cards are given out but folding at the final one when he raises another $ 600. Jake suspects Maverick was bluffing. 

The fourth hand has Hawkes and Duvall folding again with the other three each tossing in a second coin. Adair wins. The fifth hand has Cook, Maverick and Duvall folding with Hawkes and Adair each going up another $ 200 and Adair winning. The sixth hand entices Cook, Maverick and Adair to all stay in, with Jake holding four nines. Maverick raises the Ante by $ 200 over the initial $ 100. Adair calls that bet. They turn to Jake to see what he will do. Jake looks down at the nine chips in the pot, and then pushes five of his own in. "See your two and raise three." 

Adair and Maverick call the bet. Adair wins with a quartet of Kings. The time on the clock in the room now reads 6:00 AM. Van Horne says, "We will play for another forty-five minutes, which will probably mean another six to ten hands based upon the current pace." Jake nods and continues with his play. Maverick and Hawkes both fold for the next hand with Jake, Adair and Duvall continuing. Adair prompts Duvall to call another $ 300 which Duvall not only does but raises another $ 300. Jake calls and wins, leaving Duvall down to his final $ 1000. 

The eighth hand of this session comes down to Maverick and Adair each increasing the ante by $ 300 with Adair winning. The ninth hand has Hawkes actually winning but no great gain as the ante was not increased. The tenth hand is another one that stays at the ante with Adair winning. 
The eleventh hand of the night proves exciting for most. Maverick and Hawkes both fold but Cook and Duvall both continue to call and raise with Duvall betting his remaining money. Adair wins, eliminating Duvall from the tournament. 

The final hand of the session also proves exciting. Hawkes takes four cards and then another four and folds but the others all appear to be in for the long haul each only taking one card each time. Jake has a straight flush seven to jack in his hand when it is his turn to raise the bet from the ante that the pot is still at. Jake bobbles five chips in his hand, moves to drop them in the pot but withholds two at the last moment, raising three. 

Maverick calls and raises two. Adair calls and then Jake calls. Maverick reveals his hand as four sixes and an ace. Adair then puts down a royal flush, winning the hand. The session finishes with Adair leading at $ 19,300 , followed by Maverick at $ 15,800, Cook at $ 15,500 and Hawkes at $ 12,100. Van Horne says that they will resume downstairs exactly one hour after Judge Isby adjourns court for the day and that the minimum ante when they resume will be $ 200. Jake collects his belongings and heads home to bed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-four, “Photographs and Memories“, Sunday, June 18th, 7:45 P.M. * 

George Eastman sits down on the couch with the first photo album. After Ruby sits beside him he opens to the first page, showing he port of Santo Domingo. He continues to show her photographs of the city scenes. Most homes appear to be just two-or-three room single-story shacks with thatched roofs. Ruby is surprised to see that the people in the photographs appear to all be half-elves, similar to some that she saw in Arizona but with darker skin. Ruby runs her fingers over some of the pictures. "The city does look poor. Even though the west is still being built, it's not like this, with the small huts and stuff," she comments. "And I didn't realize there were so many half elves." 

He replies, "The native Dominicans were all wood elves, like the Mexicans. One of the things that Columbus and the Spaniards who followed him brought to the land were their European diseases which the Elvan shaman were unable to protect against. Eventually all of the elves died of the foreign diseases, the only survivors being the hybrid offspring from unions between the natives and the Spaniards, as they had the natural immunities inherited from their human parentage. So all of the natives are now of part-elvan and part-human heritage, with some Ogrish now mixed in as well from the time of the Haitian occupation." 

"That's sad too, a whole race lost like that." Ruby looks at George, "You're very smart to know all this stuff, you know. I don't know anything important like this." He says, "That's hardly true Ruby, from what you've said you had done more than your share to help tame the west and protect the people there." She says, "I guess in some ways... I hadn't really thought of it like that. Most of that stuff, well, wasn't really by choice. I mean, I'd like to say I was a hero and all but it was more being in the wrong place at the wrong time. I'd like to think that over time I've become less selfish but really when it comes down to it, it's about the people I love and care about... and me. And up until recently there wasn't too many people on that I care about list." 

Ruby is quiet for a moment before she laughs. "I guess I should have just agreed with you, huh?" He replies, "Ruby, most people who become heroes are folks who just happened to be at a particular place at a particular time, not something preplanned. And as for just agreeing with me, I'm certain there are thousands of women who have been brought up to never question the man they are with, I'm not one of those people." 

He continues to show her more photographs, the next series of which are taken outside of the city of natives harvesting bananas and coconuts. He then has a dozen photographs large stone buildings within the city itself which he explains is the University of Santo Domingo, the oldest human university in the western hemisphere, established by the Spanish in 1538. She asks, "Do you regret not getting to go to University? I know when we were younger you were looking forward to it." 

He replies, "No, I have made myself self-educated, using various books and other resources to give myself the equivalent of a college degree and for specialized skills such as engineering I have hired experts to tutor me." Ruby leans her head back against the couch. "You should be very proud of yourself, making all this," she waves her hand around the room, "And everything else you've done, come true. You're so... smart. And determined. I admire that." He says, "Thank you my dear, that means a lot coming from you." 

They complete the first photo album and he gets the second. It has pictures of several fishing boats and then some seascapes. He explains, "I managed to convince some fishermen friends to take me and my camera out with them fishing for a couple of weeks. I managed to get between three and eight pictures each trip. I tried to capture the everyday life of a fisherman as well as getting pictures of the land and other boats from the sea." 

Ruby wraps her arm through George's and snuggles closer to him. "You know, you could probably copy these somehow, frame them and sell them. They're beautiful and I bet people with seaside homes could decorate their homes with them. You have a lot of talent," Ruby says looking up at him with admiration. "Thank you. You are full of compliments tonight." She shrugs. "Probably because I'm in a very good mood and feel truly happier than I have in a long time," is her reply. 

He finishes with the fishing pictures and goes on to a series of photographs of a fancy stone building. He states "This is the Governor's Palace. It was first built by the Spanish to house the Spaniard who ruled the island. The Island's ruler has resided there since." He shows her a photograph of a older man standing in front of the building, with some half-elvan features but appears to be mostly human. "This is their current ruler, Francisco del Rosario Sanchez. He and his friend Ramon Mella led the revolt against the Haitians thirty-eight years ago. The two of them have alternated leadership roles since that time." 

She asks, "Did you get to meet the rulers or just taker their pictures? I mean, do they know who you are?" He says, "Of course I met them, I was in the country with their permission. They saw it as an opportunity to promote their land. " They flip through the remainder of the album. which has a series of smaller buildings and several beaches that look different from those of the city of Santo Domingo. He says, "These were taken from San Pedro de Marcoris and La Romana, two coastal cities forty and fifty miles east of Santo Domingo." When they finish with the album he sets it aside. He starts to reach for the third and final album but then hesitates. He turns back to Ruby and says, "You are probably bored with looking at pictures by this point." 

She smiles and nods her head no. "I like seeing the things you've done." She pauses. "And besides, even if I was, I like listening to your voice. And, well," she blushes, "Sitting near you." She continues quickly, "So if you want to go on, please." "Err...well...um....I suppose he says." He somewhat reluctantly brings the next album over. The first few pages show what appears to be a smaller village of poorer half-elves. He doesn't spend much time describing the pictures this time and they begin to go through them rather quickly. When they are around half-way through the book Ruby begins to note one particular half-elvan woman of the human equivalent of late teens keeps appearing in most of them. 

Ruby points to the girl. "Who's that?" she asks bluntly. George stutters slightly and says, "Her name was Sophia...she...she was one of the people who helped to show me around Santo Domingo." Ruby runs a finger across of of her photographs. "She's beautiful." She is a little unsure if she really wants to know who this girl was, with George acting so strange. "What else did she do, besides show you around? It looks like you spent a lot of time together and you're acting all funny talking about her." George says, "We did spend a lot of time together. She....during the last five years since you left...well, she's the only one I've had any type of serious relationship with. I....I thought I was in love with her. I now know that I was not, but at the time I mistakenly believed that to be true." 

"You loved her?" Ruby suddenly felt nauseous, her stomach sick with jealousy. "What happened? I mean, why aren't you with her now?" He replies, "Her father did not approve of the union. He told me to leave so I did. That's how I now know it wasn't true love. I am certain that if it were the real thing absolutely nothing would have kept me from her." Ruby sits next to George, speechless. He just admitted he was in love with someone else and only wasn't with her because of her father. Ruby couldn't comprehend the excuse, someone's father didn't make love go away. Her stomach was still churning and her heart was pounding in her chest. 

She moves away from him on the couch and says quietly, "I think I'm done looking at pictures for the night... It's late... should probably get to bed." He takes her hand and says, "Ruby, I would not go back to Santo Domingo for her ever, that is in the past. It wasn't meant to be. I...my feelings towards you....what I felt towards Sophia pales by comparison. I don't know if we are meant to be together going forward but...I truly do love you." 

The nauseous sick feeling quickly changes to the nauseous butterfly feeling. She felt like she was getting tugged between her own emotions, spiraling out of control. She looks him in the eyes, "I...I...George, I...," Ruby tries to say the words back to George but isn't ready and can't force them out. Instead, she does what she knows how to do best to show how she feels. She puts her hands on his face and kisses him, warm and soft on the lips. He returns the embrace and kiss. 

After a few minutes Ruby pulls away, but only slightly. She looks him in the eyes and says softly, "I'm totally jealous you loved someone else George." He chuckles and says, "You're one to talk! You were with me and stood up on a table at the El Parador and declared your undying love for another man!" Ruby's cheeks turn dark crimson. "I believed it at the time, I believed he loved me too. I guess it was foolish. If this is how I made you feel, I'm sorry. It's a terrible feeling." 

A small smile comes to her lips. "How about we forget all that and concentrate on... right... now. Not yesterday and not tomorrow. Just right now." "A wonderful suggestion," he replies. He embraces her again and pulls her close for another long passionate kiss. Ruby gently but persistently pushes George back onto the couch, so she is lying on top of him as they kiss. Between kisses she says breathlessly, "I hope this is okay George..." "Of course," he states and his hands begin to wander 

Ruby enjoys his wandering hands and wandering kisses and it doesn't take long before thoughts are pushed away and instincts take over. With some difficulty she pulls his suspenders off his shoulders and then unbuttons his shirt. The excitement of being with someone new... coupled with her feelings for George and her certainty of how he feels for her was making this a new experience, a new level of exhilaration and intimacy. She was sure and yet unsure at the same time. Ruby wiggles his shirt to remove it, then sits up suddenly, turning her back to George. "Help me please," she says, still breathless, biting her lip in anticipation of George's hands on her, helping with the intimate act of disrobing. 

He stands but instead of reaching out towards Ruby he heads towards the door to the room. He then shuts the door and then turns off two of the three lights illuminating the room before returning to her and helping her off with her dress. Once she's standing in her underclothes she turns back to George and pulls his undershirt off over his head. She admires him, runs her hands over his strong arms and smooth chest, down to his waist. "I should warn you," she teases between kisses, "Once you've bedded me you'll never be satisfied by another woman." 

"Let's take this one step at a time," he whispers back, then adds, "And I would never want another woman." "Well then," she says slyly, "You tell me, what's the next step?" "Whatever you wish my dear," he states as he lowers the two of them back down onto the couch and leans his head in for another passionate kiss. They take their slow time kissing and learning what they feel like, and what makes them crazy. George quickly figures out Ruby's soft spot is her neck as she melts whenever he kisses her there and he frequently returns to the spot to hear her moan in pleasure. Both half naked, unknown amounts of time go by as they just enjoy each other. 

Finally Ruby gently pulls George's head away from her, tugging on his hair. With kiss swollen lips she looks him in the eyes and whispers, "Tell me you love me again George, tell me you'd get the stars for me if I asked. Tell me you've never really wanted anyone but me." Her eyes can't hide her vulnerability at this moment, she isn't asking because she is teasing him or trying to be sexy, she's asking him because she needs it to be true, she wants it to be true and she can't hide it from him. He replies, "Ruby, I love you and would do anything for you. I know that I've never wanted anybody like I want you....because...well, I've never been with a woman like this before.” 

Ruby, momentarily shocked, says nothing at first. Finally she says, "What do you mean, you've never been with woman before like this? You mean, on the couch?" He replies, "No I mean...well...I've, well, I've spent time before in the company of women, kissing and the like. Down in Santo Domingo Sophia and I became very close, swimming naked together and exploring each other's bodies to some degree, but I could not bring myself to rob her of her virtue. So I have never fully engaged in the practice of sexual intercourse. I've had opportunities before but never with the right person so I passed. When you asked me just now to tell you that I've never really wanted anybody but you. Well, no truer words have ever been spoken." 

Ruby closes her eyes for a moment. She could be truthful and maybe ruin the whole moment, their whole relationship, or she could just keep her mouth shut and go along with what was going on. She opens her eyes and smiles softly at George, trying to break the news gently. "You know that I have done all this before, right? I just wouldn't want you to go through with it and have regrets later." He embraces her again and states, "I have no regrets whatsoever." She kisses him passionately but before she goes too far she stops. "Well, your first time should be a little more special than the couch. Maybe we should go upstairs?" 

He takes her by the hands and leads her back to the door, unlocking it, and escorts her up to his room. She stops outside his door. "Why don't you get some candles and I'll be right in." She kisses him hard on the lips before she hurries off to her room. Suddenly glad she chose lingerie instead of jewelry Ruby quickly throws off her underclothes and puts on the see through pink gown and matching robe. She pulls her hair down from it's up position, shaking it out so it's fluffy. A little dab of perfume and she headed back to his room. 

She looks both ways before leaving her room, then knocks on George's door before entering. He opens the door, having taken a few minutes to attire himself in a silk robe. A single candle illuminates the room. "Oh my, you look so beautiful" he exclaims. "And you," she says, taking a few steps towards him until she is breathing on him, "Are so handsome and charming and gentlemanly. And you are totally stealing my heart George Eastman." She kisses him softly, guiding him towards the bed as she does. She gently pushes him back onto the bed where she continues to kiss him. 

After some time goes by Ruby pulls herself off George and stands next to the bed. She starts undoing her robe but pauses in motion and looks up at him. "Are you ready George?" He reaches his hand over and helps her off with the robe. She waits a moment but decides the gown is so flimsy she might as well remove that too. Making sure to be tantalizing, even though she knows she doesn't need to, she pulls the gown off over her head and drops it to the floor, leaving herself naked before him. 

She again waits a moment, giving him time to enjoy looking at her before she climbs onto his lap. She wraps her arms around his neck and pulls herself close to him, her enjoying sharing the same air, feeling the warmth of him envelope her. "I'm so lucky to have a friend like you, I really am." She gazes into his brown eyes, "I...I..." She stops herself from stammering. She whispers, "Make love to me George." He unbelts and drops him robe, also revealing nothing beneath. He lowers her onto the bed and they spend the next three hours in reckless abandon. 

Ruby curls up into George, wrapping her arms and legs around him. Still breathing heavy, her heart pounding and sweaty, she reaches up and wipes off George's forehead. The wide smile though won't come off her face. "That was... surprising." He replies softly, "Don't be surprised, I have waited my whole life for you. And when I put my mind to something I give it all of the energy that I can muster. I love you Constance Grace West...Ruby...with all of my heart." 

"I love you too George." The words come out before she even realizes what she is saying. She pauses, expecting to feel regret or even scared, but those feelings don't come. She smiles widely, picks herself up on her elbow so she can look at George and repeats, "I do, I love you too. Something is just... right." Her heart pounds, the butterflies return but it's all good. "I love you too," he replies. He snuggles closer if that is at all possible and gives her a deep hug. Before she can respond again she hears a light snoring sound and realizes that he has fallen asleep. She kisses his forehead and falls into the most comfortable, restful and peaceful sleep she's had in a very long time.


----------



## Queenie

A few of you have contacted me over the months about Ruby's fate. I so appreciate it! Feel free to post your comments in this thread too, I'm sure the GM and the other players would like to see your comments.

As for Ruby's fate, I'm sure the last chapter has surprised some of you. I know you all loved Ruby & Jake together but remember that Ruby is chaotic and these days thrives on following her heart and Aphrodite. Keep reading, you never know where her heart will take her. I promise you'll find out what happens to her


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-five, “Picking the Earp Jurors”, Monday, June 19th, 6:30 A.M. * 

Kate got up early and rode out to the ranch, bringing back two of the horses she knew had good stamina and speed and put them in the stables at the El Parador before getting dressed in her grey suit for the morning's proceedings. After a quick snack she went into the schoolroom to wait for Meghan and Mollie to arrive. The other two teachers are soon there. Mollie says that her husband Nate will be coming by later "To give the students a lesson in civics so that they will have a better understanding of the election that is going to take place in the town tomorrow." 

Kate says, "Good. Who better than an election official to explain it all, I'm looking forward to hearing it myself. I can hardly believe your family only came here a month ago." She realized she was babbling and added, "I'm sorry, I have to go testify this morning and that always rattles me a bit." Meghan says, "You will do fine. Just tell the truth, that is all you can do." Kate answers, "I know. And this time is much simpler than most others I've had to go for. I suppose it's the first time I was actually hurt, rather than just a witness." She embraced them both. "I should go, I wouldn't want to be late. I'll be back after Wyatt Earp's trial." 

Mollie says, "Then we won't wait for you, that trial could last for days." Kate says, "What am I thinking? You're right. I'll stay and see it started, then come back. Mr. Stevens is bringing his daughters Jackie and Agatha to enroll today. Feel free to make him fill out plenty of paperwork, it seems to give him comfort," she smiled. "I'm sure he'll understand why I can't be here myself this morning." Meghan says, "Of course, as a banker he of all people will understand the need to be in court for legal matters." "I'm sure. I'll see you before lunch, I hope," Kate said, then straightened her grey jacket and walked over to the Town Hall. 

Chester wakes up and heads to the office. Berg is there and shortly the other deputies file in. Chester pours a cup of coffee from the pot on the stove. Eduardo has been on duty at the office and jail for the night and Berg sends him home. The Marshal tells his other three deputies, "Those soldiers being in town have been a big help but hopefully after today we won't need them any more. We'll need two of us here today with the prisoners, one to escort each prisoner when needed and one to stay with whoever is left. We will also need two over at the Town Hall, one up front by the judge and the other near the door. And Chet, Upton has indicated that he will be needing the both of us as witnesses for the Earp trial." 

Chester nods, "OK, Mitch. That won't be a problem. If we're needed to testify, then we should be the ones at Town Hall. That way the prisoners won't be unguarded." Berg agrees and leaves the prisoners under the care of Deputies Barker and Cassidy as he leads himself and Chester over to the Town Hall. The building is locked although a crowd has already gathered outside. Chumbley is out front selling today's newspaper, the lead story being about the Earp trial and the other page one story being a recap of the previous day's poker tournament. Mitchell Berg opens it up and lets people head inside. 

Chester stands by the door as people file in. He watches for anyone carrying concealed weapons. Once everyone is inside, Berg goes inside while Chester stands guard outside. By the time Kate arrives it was already crowded, but she managed to find a seat near the aisle in the center of the room. The Town Hall is around half filled with spectators by the time that Judge Isby and Kevin Tomlinson arrive. The front row is filled with twenty reporters and photographers, including surprisingly Angelica Young. 

Tomlinson carries a wooden box which he places on the podium on the stage. Cochise County Sheriff John Behan approaches the stage and is admitted up, taking a chair to one side of the podium. Attorney Elihu Upton seats himself on the other side of the podium. John Behan has a notepad which he opens. Judge Isby calls the assembly to order. Chester stands in front of the building by the door. He strains to hear what is being said inside, but can't make out anything. 

The Judge says, "This box contains the names of all eligible voters, with any who have either died, moved away or become imprisoned since voter registration having been removed. Mr. Tomlinson will draw from the 248 slips of paper inside until we have a dozen names who neither attorney object to. Objections must be for what I deem a valid reason. Those people will then be summoned here and questioned by me as to whether they can render an impartial decision. Additional names will then be drawn if necessary. You may begin Mr. Tomlinson." 

He reaches into the box and removes a slip of paper which is passed to the Judge. Isby announces the name "Hannah Milford". Elihu Upton states "I have no objection." Behan checks his list and says, "Nor do I". Kate reflected that thankfully, there were plenty of people in town who had little to no connection to the Earps whatsoever. Perhaps this would be simpler than she thought. Of course, she had no fear of being chosen herself. Sheriff Behan would object in an instant. 

The next name is drawn and announced "Abel Weir". Neither attorney object. Kate vaguely recognizes the name and thinks he works at one of the smaller mines in town. The third name drawn is "Darla Peacock". Neither attorney object to her either. The fourth name drawn is "Fritz Meuller". Tomlinson tells the Judge "It will take a while to go get him, he's one of the Von Zeppelin workers up near Bowie Mountain." Judge Isby says, "We will dispatch a rider once all of the names are drawn." Neither attorney objects to Mr. Meuller. 

The fifth name drawn is "Margaret Watkins". Behan checks his list and says "I object. She was Wyatt Earp's landlady, he lived under her roof at the Great Western Boarding House." Attorney Upton says, "I too object, but for different reasons. Judge Isby, last week you sentenced her son to hang, so I doubt she would be able to be an impartial observer in your courtroom." Judge Isby says, "Very well, she is excused from Jury duty." Kate closed her eyes for a moment. Whatever else had happened, she couldn't wish the death of a child on any mother. No word of the Kings had reached her ears in the last few days either. Emery would know what their plans were. 

The next name drawn is "Rudolph Baines". Upton says, "I have a possible objection. Mr. Baines's butcher shop was damaged in the explosion that resulted in my client's capture. He might blame my client for the damages." Judge Isby says, "Knowing Mr. Baines I find that unlikely but I will question him about that when he arrives." Kate didn't really know Mr. Baines, but it would be understandable if he held Mr. Earp somewhat accountable. They were almost halfway through now and it was going better than she's hoped it would. 

The next name drawn is "Justin Boyer". He is the owner of the Gilla Belle Mine in town and Kate has seen him in the Lucky Lady once or twice. Neither lawyer objects. The next name drawn is "Albert Brower". Neither lawyer objects to him either. Kate pondered that Mr. Brower was going to have a hard day. With his partner on trial and now being selected for the jury. Kate hadn't seen him since before Mr. Watson had shot at Edwin Booth. She would have to be sure to speak with him soon. 

The next name drawn is "Estaban Fuente". Neither lawyer object. The ninth potential juror is "Maxwell Brown". Kate has seen the ice house owner several times, as he dines at the El Parador and is part of Dorita's 'extended family'. Neither attorney objects to Mr. Brown. Kate reflected that it was a busy time for Esteban too with the elections tomorrow. It would be a good day to go spend some time at the El Parador with her family. Perhaps after school there would be time. 

The name drawn for the tenth potential juror is Tempel Morand. Neither attorney object to the rancher. Tomlinson tells the judge that he is another one who may take time to notify and get into town. The next name drawn is "Sonoma Figures". Kate clamped her mouth shut before any sounds could come out. As far as anyone knew Sonoma had no connections to Earp, and perhaps she would be considered not close enough to Kate to be excused for conflict of interest. Of course, Kate could be exaggerating her own importance. 

Sheriff Behan checks his list and says, "I object to that juror. Her business partner Katherine Kale‘s brother was saved in the Tombstone Fire by Earp. We also believe that the ranch co-owned by Miss Figures and Mrs. Kale may have been offering assistance to Earp during the last few weeks." Judge Isby says, "Very well, those are valid concerns, the juror is excused." Kate carefully kept her expression neutral. She wasn't surprised to hear that accusation from Sheriff Behan since Leslie had been convinced Wyatt was at the ranch. Thankfully she hadn't objected to the search of the ranch. 

Another name is drawn for the slot of the eleventh juror. Judge Isby reads "Sherry Winston". Elihu Upton objects as her husband is a member of the Promise City Vigilance Committee, which has voiced considerable objections to Earp's actions. Judge Isby states, "I will be sure to question her on those points, but her marriage alone is not enough to exclude her." The final name drawn for the jury pool is Adolphus Bricker, another of Von Zeppelin's workers. Neither attorney object. Judge Isby gives orders for the three out-of-town jurors to be located and brought to town and for the other jurors to also come at their earliest convenience. 

Kate thought that It seemed a pool of people who would be able to deliberate fairly. Wishing the business about Earp and her ranch had never come up, Kate sat uncomfortably waiting for Mr. Watson's trial to start. She looked around the room, trying to see if Conrad and Edwin were there yet. Edwin booth is seated with Roosevelt in the back row. Conrad does not appear to be present. In short order Hannah Milford, Sherry Winston, Ruby Baines, Maxwell Brown, Justin Boyer and Estaban Fuente arrive. Judge Isby questions them and determines them all fit to serve. He asks Kevin Tomlinson to bring them over to the Arizona Territorial Office building, instructing them to feel free to read any of the books there in his bookcase but to not speak to each other. 

Chester sees Kevin leaving with the jurors in tow. "Where are you taking them, Mr. Tomlinson?" Tomlinson answers, "Over to the Territorial Office, Deputy. We need a place for them to wait until the trial starts." Chester says, "Oh, OK." Kate thought that keeping silence between the jurors was a lot to ask. Hopefully the others would be found quickly and they could get on with things. She wondered if they would wait for all the jurors to arrive before Mr. Watson's trial. And wondered too where Conrad might be. Possibly he had just overslept being used to late nights. 

Abel Weir and Al Brower are the next to arrive. Weir proves to be another acceptable juror. However, when Judge Isby asks Brower if he could serve and be impartial Brower replies "No sir, I could not." Judge Isby asks for him to elaborate. Al pauses and then says, "Judge, I recently had a love affair with a woman in this town. Wyatt Earp suspected she was involved with the death of his brother. He was incorrect with that assumption and was told so but refused to accept it. She had to flee Promise City for her own safety. If he hangs then she can return to here and to me. I therefore have incentive to find him guilty and cannot view him with impartiality." 

There had been hints before about why Madge left town, but Kate couldn't remember hearing it all together before. At least Mr. Brower knew she hadn't left to get away from him. Judge Isby says, "Very well, you are dismissed Mr. Brower." Mr. Wier is brought over to the territorial office. Darla Peacock arrives. When questioned she tells the Judge that she has been awake all night at the poker tournament so is too tired to serve. Judge Isby says, "I have several other shorter trials to conduct before we begin the Earp trial. Please go see the Celtic/Mexican priest Thomas Valdez, he will provide you with a clerical elixir that will enable you to sleep for a single hour and feel like it has been eight hours." She agrees and departs. 

Tomlinson returns and Judge Isby has him draw the name of the replacement juror for Mr. Brower. He draws a slip of paper which is handed to the Judge. Isby reads "Minerva Florencia". Kate thinks that if Sonoma was excused, surely Minerva will be. But then, Minerva had little contact with Earp and didn't live here when he was the Marshall. Tomlinson heads out to find the Priestess. 

The courtroom is soon told that the Priestess is at neither her home or church and that a search party has been dispatched to find her. Judge Isby says, "Very well, it may be a while until the remaining four jurors are here. We might as well start the other trials. Marshal Berg, please have Mr. Hardin brought over here." Berg goes to the door and instructs Chester to get John Wesley Hardin. Kate sighed. Who knew waiting could be so exhausting? At least they were starting the other trials. She might get back to school before lunchtime yet. She wished she had sat next to Edwin Booth, at least she'd have someone to talk to. 

Chester nods and walks down the street to the jail. He knocks on the door and Neil Cassidy calls out, "Who is it?" "Neil, it's me, Chester. We need Hardin for his trial. I can take him back." Cassidy unlocks the door. "Alright, Hardin, time to see Judge Isby." He shackles Hardin's hands before opening the cell door. "Here you go, Chet." "Thanks." To Hardin, Chester says, "Let's go, Mr. Hardin." They walk back to Promise City Town Hall. 

Hardin is escorted in. Judge Isby states "Attorney Hardin. I am disappointed to see you before me today." Hardin replies, "I fail to see why I am here Judge Isby, I have checked the ordinances of this town and carrying a concealed firearm is not illegal." Judge Isby says, "Yes, but there is an ordinance about 'Disturbing the Peace'. Your having the gun caused a great disturbance at the Lucky Lady's Poker Tournament and Mr. Van Horne is pressing charges.” 

The Judge pauses then states, “I will make this simple for you, you have clients of your own in Tombstone right now awaiting results of the appeal that you filed. There is a stagecoach leaving for Tombstone in another seventy-five minutes. I would suggest that you pay a $ 200 fine and then get yourself onto that stagecoach." Hardin nods and says, "And if I decline that offer?" Judge Isby says, "Then I would say you are one to look a gift horse in the mouth, any other sentence will not be nearly as lenient." Hardin says, "Then I accept your offer. The Marshal confiscated my wallet. There is sufficient funds in it to pay the fine." Isby says, "Marshal Berg, see to it, and bring over Mr. Smith." 

Kate was surprised by the sheer number of cheaters who'd been discovered at the tournament. Not that she was surprised anyone would try, just how many did and got caught. Jefferson Soapy Smith is given the same option, a $ 200 fine and agreement to be on the next stagecoach out of town. Smith quickly agrees. Judge Isby then asks for Moria Enion to be brought in. Berg tells Chet "She's over at the Sherriff's jail. Kate softly mutters, “Moira Enion?” She was suddenly glad she'd warned Jake about the woman instead of keeping quiet. Obviously, she'd been caught. 

Chester heads over there. He knocks on the door but there is no answer. He tries the doorknob and the door is unlocked. He opens it to find Deputy Sheriff Dave Nagle tied and gagged to a chair, his hands handcuffed behind his back, and the jail cell vacant. Chester draws his gun and looks around the room to make sure she isn't hiding. Once he's satisfied, Chester removes Nagle's gag. "What happened? Where's Enion?" 

Nagle says, "I was putting her in the cell and she used some sorta magic on me, put me to sleep. I woke up around an hour ago fastened to that chair. We can check her house but I'm betting she ain't there no more." Chester exclaims, "Blast! Let me untie you, then you go to the house. I have to let the Marshall know first. She's had an hour head start so a few minutes won't make much of a difference." Nagle looks at the clock and says, "More than an hour, it was around four o’clock in the morning when I was putting her in the cell, that gives her almost four hours head start." 

Chester exclaims, "Then she could be anywhere. OK, we better both go see the Marshall then. If she could knock you out before, she can do it again. It'll be harder with two people. Come on." Chester unties Nagle. "Did she take your gun?" Nagle sees the gun belt and holster over by the cell and says, "No, just moved it where it would be out of my reach from the chair. It looks like she didn't take anything." Chester states, "Thank the gods for that bit of luck, then. We better get a move on. They'll want to hear this pronto." 

The lawmen return to the Town Hall and announce that Mrs. Enion has escaped from jail. Berg tells Nagle to go get Helen Barker and some of the soldiers in town to see if they can locate her. Kate pondered as to why Mrs. Enion would run? Certainly Judge Isby was tough, but surely she would only have been accessed a fine, unless she thought her past would count against her. 

Judge Isby says, "She was the last of the tournament cheaters. Marshal Berg, please bring Mr. Watson over for his trial. Attorney Fisk will be acting as his legal counsel." Kate recalls that there had been more people dragged away from the tournament, but they had been Mr. Franklin's unwilling accomplices. She'd have to ask Mr. Tomlinson how he managed to get Isby to let them go. She sat up straighter, waiting for Mr. Watson.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-six, “Watson’s Hatred”, Monday, June 19th, 8:30 A.M. * 

A mile or so west of town Minerva is alone in her daily meditation. She hears the sound of horses approaching She turns to see shopkeeper Judge Lacey riding on the back of a horse ridden by an unknown soldier. She re-clothes herself as they near, the soldier blushing with Lacey smiling at the humor of the situation. Lacey says, "We've been looking for you Priestess. Judge Isby needs you at the Town Hall, your name as been drawn as one of the Earp trial jurors." 

Hearing that the Priestess of Olympus's name is pulled from the jury box, startles Minerva from her thoughts and bringing a bit of crimson to her cheeks. She sighs and quickly composes herself. Lacey says he can walk back to town and for the soldier to ride here there as soon as possible. They arrive while the Judge is still waiting for Moria Enion. She regally approaches the bench. "Your Honor, With all due respect, I do not think that it is appropriate for a priestess of the gods to be part of this panel. As a Priestess of the Church of Olympus I represent the will of the gods , and they do not always see eye to eye with the laws of men." She stands straight and true. " 

I must answer to a higher power than this court, Your Honor. My allegiance must be to the gods even if it is in conflict with the interests of this court, and it very well may be." The Judge reluctantly agrees and has Tomlinson make a third attempt to draw the name of the final juror. He draws the name of "Mary Wong". Back in the front row Angelica Young rises to her feet and in an exasperated tone of voice says, "I will go tell her." Attorney Upton has concerns about this juror as she is an employee of Arcade's Gang, who were the ones who captured Wyatt Earp. Judge Isby says he will question her about that. 

Mr. Warren Watson is soon brought into jail. His business partners Al Brower and Pierre Jacquet sit near him for moral support. Attorney Fisk sits at his side. Conrad Booth arrives and joins Kate and Edwin. Judge Isby calls Jeff Mills as the first witness. Jeff describes what took place on Friday night at the Lucky Lady. Upon cross examination all that Fisk asks about is the quantity of alcohol that Mr. Watson consumed. 

Helen Barker is the next witness and she also describes what she saw, up to and including her missed shot. Upon cross-examination Fisk states, "When the play resumed after Mr. Rote's first intermission wasn't it announced that the bar was closed?" She says that it was. Fisk requests that Harry Rote take the stand. Fisk asks Rote about his serving of alcohol to Watson after the bar was officially closed for the next two acts of the play. Rote says that everybody else in the bar had had an opportunity to drink except Watson, as he played for the entire intermission, and that it is common for performers to drink between sets. Fisk asks Harry how many drinks he served to Watson and Rote replies, "I believe it was four." 

Kate relaxed a little when Conrad arrived, feeling a little more sure of herself. She realizes that Fisk must have been arguing for extenuating circumstances, saying he was drunk and not responsible for his actions. Which wouldn't explain why he brought a gun into the saloon in the first place. Such an attitude wouldn't help his mayoral run much, considering that is Mr. Watson got off lightly many people in town would see it as his fault and not trust him to protect them. 

Judge Isby calls Katherine Kale to the stand to describe what took place that night. Kate pulled in a deep breath and took the stand. As usual, her voice carried clearly without being loud. "After the second intermission of Friday night's performance I noticed Mr. Watson stumbling down the center aisle. I suspected he was drunk and hoped one of the staff would come take care of the disturbance and tried to focus on the play. A moment later Mr. Watson stumbled into Mr. Johnson's chair. He used the action of standing up to reach into his satchel and pull out a revolver. I was seated next to Mr. Edwin Booth. I pulled on his arm and told him to get down. 

That was when Mr. Watson shot, striking Mr. Booth above the heart. The bullet passed all the way through and lodged in my upper right arm. Mr. Watson shouted, "Lincoln is avenged!" I tossed a chair in his direction but he shot again and hit Mr. Booth in the stomach. At that point I threw myself toward his feet to knock him down, and one of the priests present had already paralyzed him. I did what I could for Mr. Booth until Priestess Florencia gave him enough healing to stabilize him and we were both taken to Dr. Eaton's office. 

Fisk says to Kate, "So, are you saying that it was your assault on Mr. Watson which caused Mrs. Barker's shot to strike an innocent bystander?" She replies, "I am saying I used the only resource I had to defend myself and my escort from a man bent on murdering him. My view was limited since I was on the floor and could not see Deputy Barker or any of the priests. As far as I knew Mr. Watson would be fully able to fire again if I did not act." Fisk says, "I see, and could your testimony be tainted by your past animosity towards my client?" She states, "Dislike does not equal animosity, Mr. Fisk. I have testified to the facts as I observed them." Kate is dismissed. 

Kate left the stand a bit surprised that Mr. Fisk did not press further. She'd really had very little contact with Mr. Watson, so his suggestion of animosity suggested he knew more than most townsfolk. Witnesses who were in the Lucky Lady are called to the stand to testify, including Bif Johnson, Timothy Finnegan, Josephine Marcus, Emery Shaw and Sandra Wainwright. Fisk’s cross-examination is minimal except for his mayoral rival Shaw who he tries to harm the credibility of by implying that Shaw didn’t actually have a very good view of the events and is just fabricating a story based upon what others have testified to. Kate feels that His extra-grilling of Emery Shaw was as transparent as glass; hopefully as much to others as to her. 

Edwin Booth is called to testify. Upon prompting from Judge Isby he relates his observations from Friday night up to and including Watson’s calling out “Lincoln is avenged.” The Judge thanks Booth for his testimony. Booth then asks “Judge Isby, when it is Mr. Watson’s turn to testify would it be possible for me to cross-examine him?” Fisk immediately objects, stating that Booth is not a lawyer. 

Judge Isby asks, “Do you have any legal background sir?” Booth replies, “I have not had formal education in the law but have read the published works of Supreme Court Chief Justices John Marshall and Roger Brook Taney, who collectively served on the Court for over sixty years of this century. I have also reviewed the Arizona Territorial Charter and all Arizona Governor Edicts and Statutes from 1853 to 1881, as well as reviewing the fine points of legal theory with my friend Theodore Roosevelt who has gone to law school.” 

Judge Isby replies, “Well then, it sounds like you have done your homework, and as the intended victim of Mr. Watson’s crime there is a certain sense of justice in your having the right to confront him. Your request is granted.” Edwin Booth returns to his seat. Kate looked at Edwin a bit oddly. What could he hope to accomplish? Unless he wanted a chance to state on the record that he had nothing to do with his brother's actions, but that didn't seem like him. 

Additional witnesses who were in the Lucky Lady are called to the stand to testify, including Timothy Finnegan, Josephine Marcus, Emery Shaw and Sandra Wainwright. Fisk’s cross-examination is minimal except for his mayoral rival Shaw who he tries to harm the credibility of by implying that Shaw didn’t actually have a very good view of the events and is just fabricating a story based upon what others have testified to. Fisk is asked if he has any witnesses. He has first Pierre Jaquet and then Al Brower take the stand as character witnesses, each testifying that they have never seen Warren Watson be violent towards anybody and that he has been an excellent business partner. 

Kate thinks, That may be true, but that is something to be considered for sentencing, not in determining his guilt. Of course, there was never much chance he would be acquitted. Fisk’s final witness is Warren Watson. The lawyer and his defendant go thorough what sounds like a well-rehearsed exchange with Watson stating how he had no premeditated plans to harm anybody. He states that Harry Rote had kept filling his glass at the bar beyond the point that a responsible bartender would have stopped. 

He says that although drunk he was still enjoying himself at the piano until Stanley Barker rudely interrupted him and forced him to quit earlier than he would have liked to, which put him into a bad mood. He concludes by testifying that his pointing the gun towards Booth was a spur of the moment lapse in judgment, that his seeing Booth seated right before him prompted that action, which he would not have done if he wasn’t inebriated. He states that he is truly sorry, is prepared to pay whatever fine Judge Isby deems appropriate and that he would never do anything like that again. Fisk rests his case. Kate noted how Mr. Fisk had not tried to explain why Warren Watson had smuggled a gun into the Lucky Lady that night. Probably not even he could explain that away. 

Kate looked toward Edwin, curious as to what he would ask. The Judge says to Booth, “You may address the witness Mr. Booth.” Edwin steps forward, standing near Watson, projecting an assertive and confident presence with the cloth arm sling helping to enhance his case. Booth says, “Mr. Watson, if you had not pre-planned the event then why did you have a loaded revolver concealed within your music bag?” Watson replies, “For self-defense only. There were a number of reputed gunslingers present in town including Ben Thompson, Billy Thompson and John Wesley Hardin. They have reputations for their quick tempters, I needed the gun to feel safe within that strange saloon.” 

Booth says, “I see, then if you needed the gun to feel safe then why was it that between the two intermissions you left the satchel and gun by the piano instead of bringing it with you to the bar?” 
Watson pauses and then says unconvincingly, “It would have looked suspicious for me to bring it?” Booth counters, “I fail to see why you would think that, a performer reviewing his next music selection in advance of playing would have actual been standard practice.” Before Watson can reply with something else Booth then says, “So, according to your testimony you decided to shoot me as a reflex action while you were exiting the front of the room?” Watson says, “That is correct.” Booth says firmly , “That is a lie.” Watson exclaims, “It is not!” 

Booth continues, “The compartment where the gun was concealed had a lid, which the sheet music books and folders of music would have kept you from lifting. You would have needed to move the gun before putting the music inside, back when you were back at the piano.” A smile tugged at the corners of Kate's mouth. Apparently Conrad came by his eye for detail honestly. If that was something that could be learn, she ought to do it. Watson pauses then says, “I had to keep the gun handy at the piano, I…I didn’t like the looks of some of the people in the audience.” 

Booth presses further, causing Watson to get angrier “Ah, well for once you are not lying to this court. You didn’t like the look of some people….like me for instance?” An infuriated Watson exclaims “Yes, your family are stinking murderers! You killed one loyal Illinois Republican in a theater, what was to keep you from killing another!” Booth yells, “So you hate me!” Watson yells back, “Yes!” “You what me dead?” Simultaneous to Watson’s response of “Yes” Fisk yells out “Objection your honor!” Judge Isby snaps “Quiet Attorney Fisk, you had your turn.” 

Edwin continues his badgering saying, “And what about my brother Conrad?” Watson exclaims, “All of you Confederate murderers should be hung.” “Even Conrad? He never even met our brother John.” Watson exclaims, “Yeah, him too! He lied to me when I specifically asked him about his relation to John Wilkes Booth!” Kate swallowed hard and blinked to keep her eyes dry. She looked over at Conrad whose eyes were glued to his brother and Mr. Watson. His hatred was so deep; he had lived in it for so long it had consumed him. Thank heaven she had fought that hatred within herself, even against her husband's killer. She could have ended up where Warren Watson was now. 

Edwin Booth steps back a bit from the stand. He states in a firm but now calmer voice, “Mr. Watson, My brother Conrad lived his whole life before Promise City in California, a state that was always loyal to the United States. During the Civil War he supported the Union and when President Lincoln died he cried that day. And when he spoke to you two years ago about his relationship to myself and my other brothers he was not aware of what our actual relationship was at that time. You see, my father Junius Booth sired Conrad but then died a few months later, before my brother was even born. Father never told the rest of his family back east about his California family. The actual proof of Conrad’s true relationship only came to light this very month, which prompted my visit out here.” 

He steps back and then continues, “Your hatred of my brother is therefore irrational, he was not a Confederate, he never met my brother John, and he never knowingly lied to you.” Kate finally had to get out her handkerchief and wipe her eyes. Conrad's eyes were still locked up front, but Kate looked around the crowd to see what the reaction was. With all the newspaper reporters here for Wyatt Earp's trial this story would travel fast. 

Booth projects his voice louder, filling the room with his oratory and saying, “Furthermore, your grievances towards myself are equally irrational. I had no advanced knowledge of my brother John’s actions against President Lincoln. I was not a participant in that plot. You are not the first Northerner to project your anger upon me unjustifiably. Similarly, many Southerners just as inappropriately try to unjustifiably praise me for my brother’s actions, which is what prompted me to make New York City my home instead of anywhere in the previous Confederate States of America. I desire neither condemnation or praise for actions THAT I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH!” 

It is no longer 1865! Reconstruction is over! After you shot me last week I received quite a few telegrams from well-wishers hoping for my speedy recovery!” He pulls out a paper from his vest pocket and thrusts it into Watson’s hands. “Read that telegram Mr. Watson, it is from Abraham Lincoln’s son Robert! He and I are personal friends, as we have been since 1864, back when his father was still alive.” You have harbored such deep-rooted hatreds some seventeen years, for you it has become an obsession. You attempted to murder me! You did that just as you attempted to harm my brother’s livelihood during the past two years with your lies about his integrity! 

Is there anybody in this community who ever accused him of dishonesty at a gambling table other than you? Even your own attorney chooses to gamble with Conrad on a regular basis, would he do that if there was any truth at all behind your lies? You alone besmirched his reputation with those lies, just as we all heard you lie to this court here today. You did that because of your deep-rooted hatred for anybody named Booth!” Judge Isby was being unusually indulgent in letting Mr. Booth speak on. The point had been made. Watson's prejudices were deep-seated and ignorant. Still, now everyone knew where those rumors had come from. 

Edwin Booth says, “I pity you Warren Watson, life should be more than hatred. Your friend Abraham Lincoln knew that, I encourage you to truly read his writings from your prison cell.“ 
Booth looks towards the Judge and says, “Judge, this man is a danger to society. For the safety of my myself, my brother and anybody else this man chooses to develop a hatred for I ask that this man receive a fair and just punishment for his actions. Thank you.” He returns to his seat. Roosevelt pats him on the shoulder and says, "Good job!" Kate sees a tear running down Conrad's cheek. 

She sucked in a long breath. It was nearly impossible to stay in her seat. She wanted to run across the room. Never before had she seen Conrad shed a tear, but now she knew she had been right. Fisk stands to make his closing argument, but compared to Edwin Booth's speech it is a half-hearted attempt at best. He again spins the yarn about too much to drink and attempts to blame Harry Rote for providing the drinks. He concludes by asking for the mercy of the court. Kate reflected that Mercy was the only thing Watson could hope for now. Fisk's argument seemed even more flimsy now. Kate fidgeted in her seat, waiting for the verdict. 

Judge Isby says, "Mr. Watson, I find you guilty of attempted murder. Furthermore, your rationale for what you did defies logic. I will give you an opportunity to rethink your actions and perhaps restore your very soul in the process. For seventeen years you have lived in a prison of your own making. For the next seventeen years you can live in the prison of the Arizona Territory. I will give you no option of paying a fine, as I find time is the best thing for you. Furthermore, I will specify for the Wardens to be certain to incarcerate you away from any others who might harbor hatred towards former members of the Confederacy. You will have nobody to share your hatreds with, and I truly hope that you will find your own redemption." 

Kate squeezed her eyes shut. Seventeen years. A long time to be locked up for hating someone. Maybe he would be lucky and learn, maybe he would emerge even more hateful than before. Even relieved, she felt regret for the life gone wrong. Next would come Fisk's declaration of appeal, and hopefully after that would come a break. Predictably, Fisk states that he will appeal.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-seven, “Janet Fly Departs“ , Monday, June 19th, 9:00 A.M. * 

The two men from the Von Zeppelin ballooning factory, Meuller and Bricker, have arrived as has Mary Wong. The two men are questioned and found to be acceptable jurors. Mary Wong is asked questions by the Judge and when questioned she indicates her strong loyalty to Arcade's Gang and to Mrs. Young. Attorney Upton calls for her to be excused. The Judge reluctantly agrees. 

He turns to Kevin Tomlinson and says "Shall we try a forth time?" Tomlinson draws another slip of paper and hands it to the Judge who reads "Jeff Mills". John Behan finds Mills unacceptable as Mills had a personal grudge against Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter due to Mills past association with Hunter's Uncle. As Hunter is one of the men Earp is accused of killing he is therefore potentially biased. Judge Isby sighs and says, "Agreed, Let's try again Kevin." Tomlinson draws another name. The Judge reads "Henry Weller". Both attorneys find the town's blacksmith acceptable. 

“Finally“ Kate mutters. Although it shouldn't have been surprising that is was hard to find an unbiased jury in Promise City. The Earps had touched the town too deeply for too long, and too many members of the Cowboy gang had been here for many people not to have some kind of connection. As the blacksmith shop is just diagonally across the street it takes no time to get Weller. He satisfies the Judge after a few questions and is taken off to the Territorial Office building to join the other ten jurors. They are still waiting for Temple Morand to make it in from the Rocking-H Ranch, ten miles southwest of town, so the Judge calls for a half-hour recess. 

Kate was out of her seat almost instantaneously when Judge Isby called the break. She dodged her way through the crowd to where Conrad and his brother were sitting and said "Thank you," to Edwin even as she unabashedly reached for Conrad's hand. Edwin says, "There is no need to thank me Kate, I just said what needed to be said." She says, "No, it was more important than you know." 

She sat down in the newly empty seat next to Conrad. "Are you alright, my dear?" "Yes, never better," is his brief reply. She tried to catch his eye. "I don't think you're quite here with us. I have to go back to the school, can I... is there anything you need of me?" Her fingers rubbed along the back of his hand, the only betrayal of everything swirling around inside. "I will walk with you," he states. 

Once outside Conrad says, "That was one of the nicest things anybody has ever done for me. I....I don't know how to repay him." She says, "I don't think he wants anything of you than to be a brother. He's the only one would could have exposed Watson's lies for what they were, no one else would have been believed. So much is changed for you all the sudden, my dear. I'm so thrilled for you, you deserve so much more than Promise City has given you." 

He replies, "Promise City has given me you, what more could I ever ask for?" "A great deal more," she said, although obviously pleased by the comment. "It could give you a fair chance to prove your character, rather than letting the town decide on the basis of a cruel lie. And a family, but it seems you've found that. With all those reporters there it won't be long before most of the nation knows what family you belong to." "I heard a rumor last night that your brother had come here to convince you to move back east with him," Kate added, teasing. 

He smiles and says, "It would take somebody far prettier than him to have to convince me to do that. Besides, you know that I never listen to rumors." Kate laughed, probably more heartily than Conrad had heard from her before. "Oh, you listen. But you know better than to believe everything you hear. It's amazing, I never dreamed I was such a topic of conversation in this town, it's going to inflate my ego something terrible." Conrad tells Kate, "You think that you're a topic of conversation now, just wait another few months, the town will be buzzing with wild speculation." 

She answers, "I'm not so sure. Diana started the word with Beth Eaton. I'd lay down money that either someone will tell the truth of things defending me, or Mrs. Eaton's change of heart toward me even in such a scandalous condition will be a more popular topic." She rubbed his arm and finished, "It doesn't matter anyway. I have my family here; including you. Everyone who matters knows the truth. For now, you'll be the big topic. Unless Wyatt Earp's trial actually finishes today." She says, "Sounds like a recipe for a long struggle, since they'll have to be unanimous. It can't be good for the town for this to drag on and on."  Conrad replies, "Indeed.  Of the twelve, I anticipate five who will see him as guilty, four who will see him as innocent, and another three who will just go along with the majority."
She sighed. "Who do you think will just go along?" 

Conrad says, "Justin Boyer, Abel Weir and Maxwell Brown, but each for different reasons. Boyer will go along to get the trail over with and get back to his job, Weir will go along because he avoids conflict and Brown will go along because he wants everybody to be his friend." She states, "That's the risk when you have to choose people randomly, but what better way is there? I'll just be glad when this is all over and there are no more Earps in my life. Nate Caudell will be coming to the school today to talk to the children about the elections. I'm going to focus on those. And you. We should celebrate tonight." 

Conrad says, "Well tonight may be my brother's final night in Promise City so we should probably do something with him." She says, "Has he healed enough to travel? Considering his oratory today I'd say the answer is yes, but Doctor Eaton had intimated that he may need to stay here for a little while he healed up." He says, "He doesn't strike me as the type of person who always does what he is told." She replies, "Indeed not. I had to stop him from applauding so hard at the play when we saw it finished, he could have done some serious damage. You'll miss him, won't you? Maybe you should consider a trip to New York to visit. Surely you could survive without me for a week or two." 

He says, "Or we could both go, although we may want to wait until Deadeye Douglas decides to leave that state." "What would Deadeye Douglas care about me? He's left witnesses alive all over, his specialty is in avoiding getting to trial in the first place. I could go with you, depending on when you went. Don't forget we had planned to go to San Francisco, and I can only be away for so long... And I may need to make another trip, as a favor to someone, to act as a chaperone." Conrad asks, "Really? And where would that trip be to?" 

She says, "Oxford University, in London. I would not really consider it but I can also improve my own education while there and perhaps get some things for the school I wouldn't otherwise have access to. But that trip is really, quite unlikely." He says, "From what I hear summer is the best time to make a trip to London, why wouldn't you consider it? Your teacher would be able to substantially cut down on the travel time." 

She says, "Even so, as a chaperone I'd have to stay there for a month or more, and I already leave Sonoma and Flint most of the work on the ranch. Never mind how often I leave Mrs. Caudell and Mrs. O'Hara in charge of the school while I'm off doing something else. Sometimes I can't believe how busy I get. I would like to go overseas though," she said wistfully. "I have never been." Conrad says, "Don't rule it out, we might be able to work something out with your business partners to free you up." 

"We? Are you offering to shovel manure and give botany lessons to twelve-year-olds?" she asked with a laugh. Conrad answers, "Well Katherine, it would be rather difficult to do that wearing a three-piece suit, and to change into anything else would tarnish my image. And if you are traveling by conventional means I would want to accompany you as far as New York City and maybe then spend a short while with my brother there. You would just then have to let us know when you would be returning to the United States, I am certain that Mr. Gonzales and I could arrange to meet your ship as it arrives." 

She says, "That sounds like a reasonable idea, and it gets you to the city to see your brother. And your niece. Someday I will see you wear something else," she declared with a twinkle in her eye. "Or nothing else." He states, "Don't tempt me young lady, at least not at a time when you have a classroom filled with children waiting for you." She smile and replies, "I'm rather enjoying tempting you." They had been extending the walk by going slowly, but they were almost at the school now. "I don't know what's gotten into me today, except just being happy for you. Whatever else happens, it's a good day. Janet Fly is leaving today, so it will just be Ginnie and I in the house again." 

Speaking of Mrs. Fly, Kate and Conrad now see her and Coolie Fagan exiting out the kitchen door, him carrying her bags as she sets off for the 9:00 AM stagecoach. Kate says, "I should go see her off, and you should get back to your brother. Shall I meet you for dinner at the El Parador tonight?" He answers, "Yes, I can't think of a better place to bring Edwin to for a good time, I'll let Dorita know it will probably be his last night in town, she can arrange a proper send off like she did for your family." Kate replies, "There's nothing Dorita likes better than a party, and I haven't spent nearly as much time at home lately as I'd like, so the El Parador it is. I'll see you then, my dear. I love you." 

She squeezed his hand quickly, then hurried off after Janet Fly and Coolie Fagan, catching up without much trouble. "I'm so glad I got back before you were gone," she said a little breathlessly. "I hated to think of you leaving without having the chance to say goodbye." Janet answers, "Thank you Kate, Collie already brought over the wheel and larger trunk. I have already said goodbye to Ginnie, she is such a good girl." Janet reaches over and gives Kate a warm embraces. "Thank you so much for everything, these last few days to just think and relax were exactly what I needed. Roger and I are both now ready to start anew." 

"I was glad to do it. I'm going to miss you and Roger very much, Janet. I hope you'll write now and then and let me know how you're getting on." Kate let go and stepped back. "Have a safe journey, and enjoy the big city." Janet replies, "I shall, and I will look up your friend Mrs. Whipple while I am there." She boards the stagecoach. Mr. Hardin and Mr. Smith are already both on board, as are former Governor Safford and his wife plus a few people who Kate does not know. 

Kate smiled. Even a week ago Janet would not have considered speaking to Maggie. "Give her my love. Good-bye, Janet." She nodded at the others in the stage that she had met and stepped back as it lurched forward and got underway. Janet would be alright, and hopefully she would learn that playing piano in a saloon now and then wasn't such a terrible sin. 

Except for Sheriff Behan stating in public his suspicion of their ranch having assisted Wyatt Earp, it had been a good morning. It would be naive to think all the aspersions cast against Conrad would disappear now, but they would hold much less water. Along with his participation in the play the facts that came out in court should make life a lot friendlier for him in Promise City. Kate headed back for her school with a light heart and a bright smile. 

As usual when she had to come in during classes, Kate entered the house through the kitchen door. She took a few minutes for a snack of bread, cheese, and fruit and shed her jacket before slipping into the schoolroom. Banker Stevens daughters were sitting in a quiet corner working on the entrance exams that Ginnie had designed. The rest of the students were split into two groups. Little Gina Nevers slipped away from the group where Meghan was instructing the younger students and ran up to Kate saying, "Mama said you got hurt." 

Kate bent down so she wasn't so far above the little girl. "Only a little, and the doctor made it better. In a few more days I won't even remember my arm ever hurt at all. Go on back to your lesson now, Gina." The little girl firmly planted a kiss on her cheek before she ran back to her seat. Kate smiled and stood back up. She went over to the Stevens girls. They were not really much older than Gina and most of the exam would be beyond them. She kept herself busy with them, not sure when Mr. Caudell was coming. 

Back at the Town Hall, Temple Morand has arrived in town. He answers Judge Isby’s questions and neither attorney objects to him sitting on the Jury. The Judge instructs Kevin Tomlinson to escort Mr. Morand over to the Territorial Office Building and wait for fifteen minutes until after the defendant has been brought in before returning with the Jury. Marshal Berg heads off to get the defendant. There are no more prisoners to guard but Berg still locks the door to the Marshal’s Office and Jail and leaves a pair of soldiers in town to guard the building. 

When Berg brings Wyatt to the trial Chester walks with them. He meets his eyes for a moment. Chester asks, "Was it worth it? All that vengeance?" Wyatt replies, "Ask me after this is over. I'm still hoping for an acquittal, but that will depend to a large extent upon the testimony of the chief defense witness." Chester replies, "I will ask you then Marshall. You and your clan have caused me and my friends a lot of grief. But I've seen the road you're on and I don't want to follow it. Good luck." 

As they reach the door he says, "Thank you Deputy. And in case you haven't figured it out yet, the chief defense witness who I am counting on is you. All I ask is that you tell the truth." Chester gets a surprised look on his face. "I am?" After a moment, he continues, "Don't worry. I'll tell the truth as I saw it." 

They reach the Town Hall and Earp is escorted to the front of the room. Only after he is seated does Berg unlock and remove the handcuffs. Seated alongside Wyatt Earp are Attorney Elihu Upton, San Francisco Attorney Hiram Brock and Wyatt’s brother Virgil Earp. Judge Isby announces that the trail will start is ten minutes and that he will allow photographers to take pictures for the next five minutes. A dozen photographers set up and take various photographs of the courtroom as the prosecuter, defendant and judge. 

The Judge asks the attorneys and the County Sheriff to stand. He says, “Gentlemen, I want this to be a trial, not a circus. I expect proper decorum from a courtroom. I also advise all parties to not attempt to prejudice the jury by referencing the defendant by either the title of Marshall Earp or Former Marshall, you are to refer to him as Mister Earp or Wyatt Earp. You may reference his previous employment in Promise City as Town Marshall in your presentation but that must be kept in proper context as a job that ceased several months ago.” Kevin Tomlinson soon returns with the twelve jurors from the Territorial Office building. They are seated in two rows of six chairs on the right side of the stage. The court is brought to order.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-eight, “Wyatt Earp’s Trial Begins” , Monday, June 19th, 9:30 A.M. * 

The bailiff Kevin Tomlinson reads the charges stating, “Wyatt Earp is charged with ten courts of pre-meditated murder. He is said to have committed these in and around Promise City over a sixteen-day period . He is charged with the deaths of Claude Buckley on May 31st, Gordy Bryson and Dennis Garvin on June 1st, Colin Hunter, Jasper Ordway and Nicholas Thayer on June 7th, and finally Porter Norris, Vaughn Palmer, Charlie Villers and Stephen Wicks on June 15th.” 

Judge Isby looks towards Earp and says, “How does the defendant plead?” Attorney Upton stands and says, “Not Guilty Sir.” The Judge calls upon both attorney’s for their opening remarks. The young priestess Minerva sits unobtrusively in the back of the room. She sits perfectly still, her hands folded in her lap as her eyes scan the room in an attempt to read the reactions evoked by the sheriffs opening remarks. 

Cochise County Sheriff John Behan goes first, stating “Seated before you is a man who many of you may think is still your respected former Town Marshal, a role he occupied many months ago, but you are mistaken. That man died three months ago, the person before you is a corrupted shell of his former self, a person trapped in madness. The death of Wyatt Earp’s brother Morgan Earp in March partially unhinged the man, leading to a rampage with several like-minded vigilantes. One of them was his youngest brother, and the death of brother Warren in late May pushed this man over the edge. 

In his crazed and homicidal state Earp needed to fulfill his obsession for revenge, planning out three separate killing sprees a week apart and he was caught at the final one. His victims being people either superficially connected to his perceived enemies or total innocents who just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Before this trial is over you will see that in all ten cases Earp planned and executed these murders. This man once stood for the law. When he turned in the badge that you had entrusted him with he abandoned all that he once stood for. You twelve people have been given a great responsibility. You need to put aside any prior feelings or opinions that you have had to this man and listen to the evidence, the facts, which I will present to you. Thank you.” 

After Behan sits down Upton stand and approaches the jury for his opening remarks. “You have heard the charges, ten counts of pre-mediated murder. And during the next few hours you will hear Sheriff Behan detail why he feels that those charges are valid. But what you will not hear from him are actual facts, instead you will hear a lot of circumstantial evidence, innuendo and speculation from a man who for years has held a personal grudge against my client. 

We know that he will not be telling the truth, because the truit is that Mr. Earp was in no way responsible or even present at the deaths of Claude Buckley, Colin Hunter, Nicholas Thayer and Stephen Wicks. He while he was present at Vaughn Palmer death, but that wizard died by his own hands though an accident resulting from his own misuse of wizard magics. 

Mr. Earp admits to being responsible for Jasper Ordway’s death but that was in no way pre-mediated murder but instead an act of self-defense. Mr. Earp also admits to causing the other four deaths that he is accused of but the evidence will show that in each and every one of those cases they were justifiable homicides where another responsible citizen under the same circumstances would have done the same thing. I ask that you keep an open mind when you listen to what John Behan has to say this morning. And after Behan is finished telling you his creative fiction you will then hear the actual facts, first from myself and then from Mr. Earp himself. Thank you.” 

For the next three hours at the trail John Behan calls a number of witnesses to the stand, including several past associates from Tombstone who testify to Earp’s temper as well as what they heard about Earp’s rampage during the two months following Warren’s death. 

Deputy Sheriff Buckskin Frank Leslie provides damning testimony from his own investigations of each of the ten killings. Under cross-examination Upton gets Leslie to speak of his own relationship with his boss, Sheriff Behan. Upton then draws the Jury’s attention to the fact that Leslie’s future employment might be contingent upon the testimony given this morning which could lead to biased testimony, whether intentional or unconscious. 

Attorney Hamilton Fisk takes the stand and describes how following the discovery of Buckley’s body near his home Marshal Berg and Deputy Marshal Martin visited him for questioning. Fisk states that they disregarded any suggestion that Earp was involved and appeared to be seeking somebody else to blame the murders on. He also states how Porter Norris and Charlie Villars were good men who feared for their lives of Earp’s misguided revenge concluding “And with good reason too, given that he stalked and hunted them, waiting in the same rocks where he murdered Buckley for them to exit the Liberty Party Headquarters and shooting them down in cold blood when they did so.” 

Behan’s final witness is rancher Ken Wagner, who had worked for both the Thayer Ranch and Buckley’s Crazy-8 Ranch. He testifies to having found the bodies of Ordway, Hunter and Thayer and then returning with the lawmen. He says that at that time when the lawmen spoke among themselves they believed Earp responsible. They then conspired to hide that evidence to protect Earp, attempting to then pin the deaths on Wagner instead, but the charges would not hold up and Wagner was released. 

Wagner then testifies that Judge Isby himself tried to get him to leave town, forcing the sale of Wagner’s property, in order to prevent him from testifying. John Behan calls for a mistrial. And demands that a new trial be ordered to take place at the county seat of Tombstone. 

Judge Isby denies the motion stating, “Mr. Wagner is incorrect in his assumptions. He did become a one-third owner of the Crazy-8 Ranch following Mr. Thayer’s death but the sale of that ranch was unrelated to this trial. I ordered that ranch sold because his other two co-owners, who collectively owned a majority of that ranch, were members of Ashely King’s Hooded Riders. Assets of those men were sold to make restitution to the victims of that attack so that was what requiring the sale of that ranch. It had nothing to do with Mr. Wagner and he received one-third of the proceeds from the sale of that ranch. He is free to do whatever he wishes with that money, including purchasing new property here in Promise City, so he was never forced to leave for any reason.” 

Behan makes a preliminary closing argument to finish, linking together the testimony given and point out in every instance how and why he feels that Earp was responsible. Judge Isby looks at the clock and says, “It is now 12:45 P.M. I will call for a forty-five minute recess. I ask that everybody remain seated until Mr. Tomlinson and I escort the jury out of the room. We will dine in silence at the Territorial Office Building and then return here. The trial will resume promptly at 1:30 PM with Attorney Upton’s first witness.” 

Over at the school lunchtime eventually came and the children ran outdoors to enjoy their lunches in the sunshine and play hard as soon as they'd eaten. As usual they kept the door open so they could keep an eye on them. Since Mrs. Milford had been chosen for the jury Kate went into the kitchen and brought out something for the teachers to eat. She told Mollie and Meghan about the jury selection and the quick trials for the cheaters from the tournament. Then she went on to Warren Watson's trial. Her own testimony, how Fisk had tried to make Emery Shaw look bad on the stand, and then Edwin Booth's cross-examination of Watson. 

"That man's hatred is something terrible," she said. "As much as I dislike him I feel sorry for him, that he became so corrupted by it. But the best part is that Edwin Booth made it publicly known who Conrad is, and how those rumors about him got started. It may not make much difference here, but I could see how happy it made him." The teachers' improvised lunch is then interrupted by the arrival of Dorita Figures and her grandfather Manuel. Dorita has brought food for the teachers, having also anticipated Mrs. Milford's absence. Manuel has with him the painting of Niles Hoover. 

Kate exclaims, "Oh Dorita, thank you. This is much better than what I had in the kitchen." Kate took the opportunity to hug her second mother before she started setting out the lunch. Dorita returns the hug and says, "Eat up, you teachers all too skinny" Kate states, "Dorita! I can't even pull my corset tight anymore. Look at this, I'm absolutely chubby," she laughed and touched her face where she had noticed definite roundness just the other day. "It's alright, the ladies know why." 

Kate turns to Gonzales and says, “Grandpere, thank you for bringing this," she said, repeating the embrace and adding a kiss on the cheek. "It was so thoughtful." He replies, "Less thoughtful than you might think, I needed to remove it from the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon. It appears that the Mr. Hoover here was Mrs. Enion's accomplice in her scheme to win the tournament through cheating." Kate sighed. "I'm sorry to hear that. I heard Mrs. Enion talking to Mr. Maverick Friday night and she said she'd straightened herself out. I hoped it was true, she seemed like a nice woman. But I still warned Jake about it." 

Gonzales replies softly so that the others don't hear, "Warning him probably wouldn't have helped, who would have suspected her husband to have used magical paint to create it! I was so focused on looking at the players and spectators for magical use I hadn't continually checked the walls of the room. Of course, special words were needed to activate the painting's powers, so when it wasn't active it just appeared to be a normal painting and she appeared to have only used it a few select times.." Kate says, "It was discovered, Grandpere. There's no reason to worry over it now. Is it safe to have the painting in the schoolroom?" 

He replies, "I imagine so. I don't want to strip the magic from it right away in case they catch her and her husband, they might need it as evidence. I wouldn't worry too much about her spying on your classroom, no profit in that. And for that matter, you might want to be let in on the painting's secret yourself. Students often joke about the teacher having eyes in the back of her head by seeing things even when the back is turned to the class, in this case you could make that a reality." "I'm not sure I really want to know," she laughed quietly. "But I might as well learn. Our students are fairly well-behaved but there's more of them than us, we can use every advantage we can get. Did Conrad come in and talk to Dorita this morning about his brother's last night in town?" 

Gonzales replies, "Oh yes, she is planning for quite the celebration. She was planning a party anyway as a final campaign rally for our good Mr. Fuente but his gives double cause for celebration." Kate says, "Good! Grandpere, I'm so happy for Conrad. Mr. Booth, the elder that is, was stunning this morning when he was allowed to question Warren Watson. He got him to admit his hatred for anyone named Booth, and to admit he thought Conrad lied to him about his relationship with them. Which Edwin then completely disproved. It may not clear up all the rumors of cheating around him, they've been established for so long, but it will help. And at least he knows his brother loves him and believes in him." 

Gonzales says, "Yes indeed. I imagine that Chumbley will have written that up for today's paper." Looking out the window he says "And speaking of which, I think I see the paperboy right now." Kate looks and indeed Josiah Young, the typesetter for the Promise City Mirror, is making the rounds with the day’s newspaper heading up Fremont Street. Kate says, "I didn't think we'd get a paper until this evening, when he could get everything at once. I'll be right back." Kate went outside and offered Josiah Young three nickels to get several copies of the paper. "I see your wife is up and about again. I'd wanted to stop by and offer my congratulations, but I thought she'd still be recovering." 

Josiah replies, "Oh yes, she was chomping at the bit to get back to work. She wouldn't have minded staying home with the baby if she had been born a week later, but with all this news going on Angela was getting quite restless. Morgana was insistent that she stay home though, which is good because my wife wouldn't have listened to myself or Chumbley. Morgana said she could cover the Earp trail, in part because our publisher considers Angela to be the best reporter and in part because Chumbley has a pro-Earp bias that Morgana would prefer to keep out of the story. Angela about had a fit when it looked like Mary would be on the Jury and she would have had to watch the children instead. Thankfully Mary was excused." He sells her the papers while he is talking. 

"Yes, Mr. Chumbley seemed very friendly with the Earps," Kate said soberly. "Lucky for your wife that clears the way for her to get back to her job. I've missed seeing her. I hope you won't mind if I do stop by in the next few days for a peek at that baby." Josiah answers, "Please do, after all she was named after your brother and your...friend." He pockets the money and throws the newspaper satchel over his shoulders saying, "Well, I must be off. We'll be putting out another paper late tonight so things will be rather busy for me until then." She replies, "I imagine so. Good day to you, Mr. Young." 

Kate hurried back to the school and gave one paper to Mollie and Meghan and one to Mr. Gonzales. "Let us see what it says," Kate said, spreading the paper out on the desk. The top story reads “Earp to Waive Fifth Amendment Rights at Trial”. The story apparently went to print mid-morning and includes the full opening remarks from both attorney’s including Elihu Upton’s claim that Earp will testify in his own defense. Kate says, "I wonder how late today the trial will go. Although I suppose I ought to stay away from that, no good would come of me being there," she said and looked at Mr. Gonzales. "It's an interesting strategy. I wonder how either of them plans to prove anything. Earp seemed to trying to keep his movements secret. Who knows what really happened?" 

Kate sees that the next front page story reads “Earp Jury Selected” and describes the lengthy jury selection process and the reasons why several jurors were excused. Kate is troubled to see it put into print Behan’s speculation of her and Sonoma helping out Earp. Another thing that jumps out at Kate is are the two sentences following Al Brower’s explanation of his love who fled town in fear of Wyatt Earp. These sentences read: “There had been considerable speculation about the reason for Miss. Ruby West’s abrupt departure from Promise City three weeks ago but this explanation was the first confirmation as to why she left. Brower’s secret romance with West comes as no great surprise given how often he frequented the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon instead of his own Comique.” 

She groaned. "You know, I've always respected Mr. Chumbley, but I'm losing it bit by bit. Mr. Brower never said it was Ruby. At least the accusation against the ranch is possibly newsworthy. I'm going to have to go over to the newspaper office and get that retracted. Ruby didn't run away, and she's sent letters back since. Someone hiding does not send letters home." Gonzales laughs and says, "Relax Katherine, Chumbley has always been infatuated with Ruby and surely misses her so naturally he would have assumed that was who Al was mentioning. I doubt that little guy even noticed that Madge isn't here either. As for the letters, unless one was addressed to Chumbley he probably isn't aware of that either." 

Kate says, "I know he has, and he has no evidence that it isn't her. But he also has no evidence it is and he should be responsible enough to find some before he prints it. And it makes it look as if she had two boyfriends at once. I know she doesn't care much what anyone else thinks, but she doesn't like lies being told about her." She shook her head and smiled. "At least since she's been gone for a while few people are likely to care. I'll still go over and straighten him out." Gonzales says, "Indeed, and when you do he will probably check with Al Brower and then print a retraction. 

Kate now checks the remaining front page story, along the bottom below the fold. It reads “Final Four in Lucky Lady Tournament – Saloons become Prizes!”. It describes that the four remaining gamblers are Evan Adair, ‘Silver’ Jake Cook, Brady Hawkes and Brett Maverick. The tournament will resume one hour after the Earp trial adjourns for the day as two Lucky Lady employees, Darla Peacock and Hannah Milford, are serving on the Earp Jury. 

The story then describes that Adair of the Palace and Cook of the Lucky Lady have each bet the deeds to their respective saloons to the other and that whoever remains in the tournament the longest becomes the owner of both. The story also mentions that Lucky Lady co-owner Job Kane has sold his ownership of the Lucky Lady to Evan Adair and that Kane’s deed is now part of the bet. Kane’s sale to Adair was conducted in private on Saturday, June 10th, but did not become finalized until Adair transferred the money to him a week later. It states that Kane could not be reached for comment as he is currently recovering under Doctor James Eaton’s care from injuries sustained in a pre-dawn altercation at the poker tournament which left one spectator dead. 

"Job would never sell his share to Adair," Kate said, baffled. "There must be more to this than is here, his injuries must be connected somehow. Adair must have faked this..." She looked at her teacher. "Poor Job. I wonder if Doctor Eaton will let me see him after school, although now he has his Bernice here to care for him. If Adair gets away with this I'll never be able to go to the Lady again. I will not set foot in a place he owns even a part of." 

Gonzales says, "This is all news to me, I left after I helped to catch Mrs. Enion. Katherine, this is important. Why don't you go see about it now, given Eaton's present attitude towards you I am certain he will let you in. I can help out here until you get back, I have many interesting pieces of history that I can impart to your students." "Thank you, Grandpere," she said. "I'd far rather go now, but I didn't want to abandon my responsibility here. I suppose they didn't manage to get Mr. Watson's trial in before they had to go to print. I'll be back as soon as I can." Kate kissed his cheek again and added, "I'll see you at the El Parador tonight." She hurried out the door and past the yard where the children were still shouting and playing. It only took a few minutes to get to Doctor Eaton's office and knock on the door.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-thirty-nine, “Chester’s Testimony” , Monday, June 19th, 12:45 P.M. * 

When Judge Isby and the jury come out of the building, Chester asks, "Everything OK, Judge?"  Isby replies, "Yes, everything's just fine, Deputy. We're just taking a lunch break. The jury and I are dining at the Territorial Office to avoid jury contamination. The Marshall will be out soon, then you can probably take a break also. We'll reconvene at 1:30 PM." Chester looks at his pocket watch. "Sounds good to me. I'll see you in an hour." 

Meanwhile, Kate is at Doctor Eaton's office and knocks on the door. James Eaton answers the door. "Oh, hello Mrs. Kale. I would have thought that you would have been over at Mr. Earp's trial right now. Did they break for lunch?" She says, "Good afternoon, Doctor. I only stayed long enough to testify at Mr. Watson's trial. There is no need for me to be at Wyatt Earp's trial and I had classes to teach," she said mildly. "I just found out about Mr. Kane's injuries. I wondered if I could see him?" 

The Doctor says, “Yes, he is feeling better. Millissa Smith just brought him over some soup which he has managed to hold down. That isn't always the case with wounds to the digestive system." He lets her in and she sees Job lying on the cot. He is wearing his pants and socks but has no shirt on, with several bandages wrapped around his chest. "Hello Kate, that you for coming to visit," he states. She replies, "I'd have come sooner but I didn't know anything about it until I read it in the paper," as she said and pulled a chair over to the side of the cot. 

She sighed and smiled at him sadly. "I think life has been a little to exciting for you over this weekend." Something suddenly occurred to Kate as she sat there. Mr. Tomlinson had not yet removed the vampire's influence from Job. He really may have sold his share of the Lady, but not under his own impetus. Job replies, "Yes indeed. Getting kidnapped in the middle of the night from my home by a man wearing my own face was not exactly what I would have expected." 
Kate says, "Is that what happened? That's not quite what the paper said, but I'm not surprised." 

Kate checked to make sure they were alone before going into any magically suspicious territory. "It just said you were hurt during an altercation at the tournament, and that a spectator was killed. 
It said something else, too. But there were enough mistakes in today's paper that I don't really believe it." Kane says, "Jon Harker came by a while ago and filled me in. That story was for public consumption, thankfully the reporters were all off sleeping at the time. The spectator was actually a dealer, the one pretending to be me. Jake recognized him for a fake and Father Valdez then stripped the disguise. Once his cover was blown he resorted to violence and tried to kill Deputy Rodriguez until Michael George shot him.” 

She nodded. "Jake has a good eye for people, especially friends. I wish they could have freed you without... Well, without you getting hurt.” Job says, "They tried, when my rescuers busted in one of the men stabbed me in the chest. He was still holding the knife and probably would have finished me off if it wasn't for Deputy Rodriguez getting him first. Valdez then kept me from bleeding to death and Eaton spent a few hours fixing me back to normal. Without either of those three men I wouldn't be here now." 

Kate says, “There was something else in the paper as well. It reported that you sold your share of the Lady to Evan Adair back on the 10th, although it was final until he'd transferred the money to you. Sounds to me like Adair might have been in on this with the man disguised as you." Job exclaims, "Damn, I was hoping that was all just a dream. I had no memory of that until yesterday but I think it may have happened. I remember Adair, Fisk, Bernice and Chumbley were all there when I signed it over. It was a few hours after Bernice and I came back from Wilcox. There was another man there too...her late husband's Uncle Colin, that man who hurt Ruby." 

Kate took his hand and squeezed it. "I knew you wouldn't do that on your own. There's no way to prove in court that your mind wasn't your own... unless Kevin Tomlinson has some other explanation than the truth." Job could feel Kate's hand shaking. "Colin Turner was here. I never really believed we'd killed him, but I'd hoped. Thank the gods Ruby left town; now I have only to hope he hasn't tracked her down while she's without us. Is there anything you'd like me to do for you, Job?" 

Job replies, "No, the Doctor has taken care of me for the time being. He says I need to stay still and not move for a while so that is exactly what I will be doing. That is a good idea about Tomlinson, he has the Judge's ear, maybe he can prove something." Kate says, "You're in good hands, and you're right to do exactly what the Doctor says. I'll talk to Mr. Tomlinson when I can, and Jake this evening and tell him what the truth is about the sale if he doesn't know already." She leaned down and kissed his forehead in a motherly sort of way. "Get all the sleep you can; it's the best thing for you. We'll work something out." 

He says, "Thank you Kate. I hear that Jake is doing well in the tournament. Hopefully the doctor will let me out in time to watch the end of it." She says, "I don't know much more than you; I had to be up early this morning so I couldn't stay last night." She unfolded the paper and found the article. "Yes, Jake, Adair, Hawkes, and Maverick are the remaining players. Darla Peacock was selected for the jury, as was Hannah Milford, so things will resume an hour after the trial ends for the day. Would you like me to read you what's in the paper today?" "Yes, please," he asks. 

Once Kate gets beyond the first page she sees that most of the paper consists of political advertisements. "All those ads," she shook her head. "With so many I doubt many will really look at any of them, quite a waste of money. A nice windfall for the paper though.” On pages 2 and the inside back page, page nineteen, detailed descriptions of the other trials that took place that morning. Job is pleased to hear what happened with the tournament cheaters while Kate is glad to see that Chumbley gave a very good description of Warren Watson's rant at the trail and Edwin's speech exonerating Conrad Booth of the prior claims to cheating. 

She says, “I was pleased with fines for the cheaters as well. As far as some of the crimes I've seen goes, cheating is pretty minor." Kate's voice turned warm and excited as she read about Watson's trial. "I was never really angry at him, I feel rather sorry for him truthfully. It can't be easy to live with that kind of hatred. I always wondered why he got involved in the play. He wouldn't have known Edwin Booth would come; I don't want to imagine he intended to hurt Conrad. But Edwin was impressive this morning. I hope Conrad will be more welcome in town after his brother made clear how those rumors got started." 

Job replies, "As far as I am concerned he is welcome at the Lucky Lady, assuming I am still an owner that is." "Thank you," she said with a soft smile. "There's something else in the story about the tournament." She opened the paper again to make sure it was right. "I don't know what happened there last night, but Adair must have been getting under Jake's skin. They have a side bet; whoever lasts longest in the tournament will win the other's saloon. If he already knew about the sale, I could see him doing it. Either he gets your part back, or he doesn't have to partner with Adair." 

Job says, "Hmmm, I had heard a rumor that Adair had that in mind for a secondary goal of the tournament but I am surprised that he conned Jake into falling for that. I hope Jake knows what he is doing, this could turn out very bad otherwise." "For all of us who call the Lady home," she agreed. "I wouldn't have thought he'd go for that either, he usually keeps a lid on his temper better. Try not to worry over it, just get yourself better so you can get back out there and doing. I'll talk to Mr. Tomlinson and perhaps I'll see you this evening." Kate slipped quietly out of the room after saying goodbye again. 

Doctor Eaton was there in his office and Kate asked, "Job will be alright? He looked like he was doing well." The doctor says, "Yes, the cut was deep but it didn't hit any vital organs. How are you doing Mrs. Kale? Are you going to be alright now that Janet has moved on? Should Beth stop by to visit you regularly?" "I'm having no problems expect needing a new wardrobe soon. It was nice to have another adult around, but I still have Ginnie with me so I'm not alone. I'm not really home all that much, to be honest. Mrs. Eaton would be more than welcome, but I wouldn't wish to inconvenience her when I've had no trouble. I'd thought myself that I should visit, but I could not think of an excuse." 

He replies, "You don't need an excuse, she would welcome it. She also has mentioned an interest in learning about horses, apparently that lesson she watched you give Mrs. Fly made an impression. Would it be possible for her and our daughter Rebecca to maybe begin lessons on Saturday?" Kate answers, "If they wish to. Riding is good exercise and a good hobby for anyone. I should warn you, I favor teaching everyone to ride astride. If you really want I can teach side-saddle, but it's not a very safe way to ride. I choose to wear pants, but Janet saw Mrs. Kelley and had a split skirt made. Those work just as well. When it comes to riding, I place safety above concerns about proper dress for ladies." 

He replies, "Mrs. Kale, I worked for nearly three decades as a Navy ship's physician. I understand better than anybody the importance of safety over aesthetics." "I'm glad to hear it," she nodded. "I should have realized. I have to get back to the school soon, but I should say hello to Mrs. Eaton before I go back. Is she home?" He replies, "No, at this time of day she would be at Peg Watkins sewing circle over at the Great Western Boarding house." Kate says, “Another time then. I doubt Peg Watkins would welcome me and I wouldn't want to make her uncomfortable. Janet was happy to have the chance to say good-bye to all her friends yesterday, I know." 

He says, "Yes. It is probably best that you don't stop by there. Mrs. Watkins is rather distraught over her son being sentenced to die and until the response comes to that appeal her friends want to keep her distracted in a good way." "That was my thought," Kate nodded. "I'll leave Job in your good hands, I must get back to my students. Thank you for letting me see him." He replies, "Any time Mrs. Kale, any time." 

Promptly at 1:30 P.M. the Earp trial resumes, Attorney Upton first putting into the official record the written testimony from Grant Porter the previous week and a written deposition taken afterwards which stated that Ashley King had been responsible for the deaths of Nick Thayer, Colin Hunter and Claude Buckley. Upton states that Deputy Marshall Chester Martin will be his first witness. He request that Marshal Berg leave the room so this his own testimony will not be influenced by that of Martin. Berg departs and Chester takes the stand. 

Upton first asks about the investigation of Claude Buckley’s death and what information Chester found out about it. Chester states, “Buckley had his throat cut one afternoon. This was a few days after the riot at the Marshall's Office. He was one of those who got shot. Anyway, I look around for footprints and find they lead back to Hamilton Fisk's house. Someone told me she saw Buckley go into Fisk's house in the morning and leave in the afternoon. But no one followed him. Somebody else told me she was with Wyatt most of the day, including when Buckley was killed." 

Next Upton says “Tell us what happened the following day when you and Marshal Berg rode out to the Crazy-8 Ranch.” Chester states, "Me and the Marshall rode out to the ranch to ask the hands questions about Buckley's death. Maybe they knew something we didn't. Denny Garvin from the Thayer Ranch, Ken Wagner, and Gordy Bryson were there. Garvin and Bryson, well they threatened us with rifles when we showed up. Bryson's about to shoot at us, when he gets shot from afar. I tell Garvin to drop his weapon. Just as he does it, he gets shot. We have no idea who it was, so the Marshall gets Wagner behind cover and I go riding after the shooter. He has a head start, but I catch sight of a leather coat and he's riding an Appaloosa.” 

Upton asks, "Deputy Martin, if the shooter had not intervened when he did what do you think the would the result have been?" Chester states, "Chances are that me or Marshall Berg would be on Boot Hill. Like I said, they had their rifles out when we showed up. Neither of us had drawn, reckoning we'd have a peaceable talk. The shooter saved our lives." 

Upton asks "From your investigation of the deaths of Ordway, Thayer and Hunter what conclusions did you draw regarding Mr. Earp's involvement." Chester states, "It looked like Jasper Ordway shot Earp's horse and Wyatt returned fire, killing Ordway. It looks like self-defense. We think someone else killed the Deputy Sheriff.” 

As Kate makes her way back up the street she sees that there are soldiers guarding the Marshal's Office and Jail Building and more soldiers outside of the Town Hall where the trial is starting up again after the lunch break. Through the windows she sees inside that the building looks to be packed with onlookers and that Chester Martin is giving testimony. Kate felt the urge to go inside and see what Chester had to say. There were certain to be things the Marshall's office knew that hadn't been shared. But it would be obvious, her coming in now and the school was waiting for her. The less she had to do with this trial the better, anyway. She walked back to her house and into the school room where the students were back at their studies. 
Inside, Attorney Upton asks, "Deputy, One of the men who Mr. Earp is accused of killing on the morning of the fifteenth was Stephen Wicks, who had been impersonating Denny Gaurin. I have heard that man died on the second floor of Hamilton Fisk's house while you were looking for one of the Koontz brothers for the Condon Bank Robbery and that Earp was not involved. You were there at the time, what exactly happened?" Chester clears his throat. "I found out that Elmer Koontz was hiding out in Fisk's house. I had a couple people deputized. They went upstairs and found Wicks. He tried to kill them, so they shot him." 

"To be clear about that Deputy, you are saying that Wick's death had nothing to do with Earp then? That he is completely innocent of that charge? Chester replies, "Yes, sir. Wyatt had nothing to do with that. My friends killed Wick in self-defense. He wasn't in Fisk's house." Upton continues, "And what happened following those shots? How is it that Porter Norris and Charlie Villars then became involved?" 

Chester takes a drink of water from a glass in front of him. "A bunch of guys came out of Liberty headquarters, including Norris and Villars. They get shot by someone I couldn't see. Then the hill goes up in flames. Stray round must have hit some dynamite. Anyway, before I know it, Earp comes running buck naked at Madsen. Madsen shoots and eventually hits Wyatt. Then the dynamite shed went up. That hurt." 

Following Chester Martin's response to Upton's final question Behan approaches the bench for his cross-examination and says, “Mr. Martin, you have speculated that you feel that Bryson, Garvin, Norris and Villars would have done harm to you and other town lawmen if Earp hadn’t murdered them but you do not know that for a fact do you? Didn’t you state that one of those men was actually surrendering to you when he was brutally killed by Earp? Might the others have done the same if they had been given the opportunity to? 

Chester says, "I don't know who shot Garvin and Bryson... or Norris and Villars for that matter. I never got a good look out at the ranch. What I do know is that Bryson and Garvin were pointing rifles at me and Marshall Berg. They threatened to shoot us." Chester turns to Isby and says, "When we said you knew where we were, your Honor, they threatened to kill you too. The guy at the ranch didn't shoot Wagner when he raised his hands. As far as Norris and Villars, I don't know what they were planning on doing once they left Liberty Party headquarters." 

Behan then asks, “Mr. Martin, isn’t it true that Mr. Earp did you a huge favor by hiring you on as one of his deputies? That prior to that you had been dishonorably discharged by the Army and had been fired for cause from jobs at both the Silverbell Mining Company and Condon’s Bank so were very thankful to have finally found employment? Doesn’t that make you now obliged to help the man who hired you? Chester replies, ""No sheriff, it doesn't. The Promise City Merchants Association hired me, not Wyatt. Heck, he wasn't even in town when I was hired. even if he did hire me, the law has to be upheld." 

Finally Behan says, “Mr. Martin, please describe for this court the common practice among lawmen known as ‘Professional Courtesy’ and as an example, in your answer describe the special consideration that you and Marshal Berg showed towards lawman Tim Courtright during his recent visit to town.” Chester replies, "Special consideration? Well we did tell him what we knew about the New Douglas Gang. He's a bounty hunter and was looking for some background on them. In return he gave us a line on Claude Buckley's killer. That lead us to Wyatt, but he had an alibi for the time Buckley was killed. The priest can vouch for that." 

After the Deputy's response to those questions Chester Martin is dismissed and Upton calls for Marshal Mitchell Berg to be brought back to the courthouse and take the stand. He has Berg outline the details of his own investigations of all ten deaths. Berg states that they could find no conclusive evidence linking Earp to Buckley’s death. 

Upton asks about the morning of June 1st and Berg desribes riding out to the Crazy-8 Ranch and how both Gordy Bryson and Dennis Garvin threatened them and drew weapons on them before being shot dead from a distance. Upton asks, “If that shooter had not fired do you believe that those men would have killed you and Deputy Martin?” Berg replies, “Absolutely, they said they would kill both of us and that they also planned to kill Judge Isby.” 

Berg describes the morning of June 7th and finding the bodies of Ordway, Thayer and Hunter. He says “We concluded from the evidence that the sequence of events was that Ordway was waiting in ambush for Earp and shot at him, killing Earp’s horse. Earp then shot back at Ordway, killing him, then rode away on Ordway’s horse. The other two were killed hours later by somebody else, as the bullets used were a different size and it would have not made sense for Earp to remain in the area.” 

Following up on Ken Wagner’s testimony Berg says “Our initial assumption that Wagner might have been the killer was because he had taken Thayer’s coat and gun, thus he had a motive. We were not looking for a scapegoat. I run my office with the highest of ethical standards.” Sheriff Behan cross-examines him and tries to get Berg to admitting to a personal relationship with Wyatt Earp but is unable to get anything to stick. Behan apparently is unaware that Berg and Earp had met in recent weeks as he does not ask about that, nor does Berg offer up that information.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty, ““Al and Rosey” , Monday, June 19th, 11:30 A.M. * 

When Ruby awakens she is alone in the bed. The drapes in the room are very dark, blocking the sunlight, which is seeping in from the edges. She sits up and sleepily looks around the room. It only takes a moment to remember the night before. She grabs a pillow, puts it to her face and screams a laugh into the fluffy headrest. She falls back onto the bed, the huge smile staying on her face. She was shocked at her own behavior but still, still as she thought about it she couldn't argue against herself that she was wrong. That was all the funny feelings she had been having, why she was so crazy, so jealous. All of it made simple sense with her honest revelation to George and to herself. 

She climbs out of bed and opens the shades, trying to guess the hour. The room fills with light. She sees that the sun in close to overhead, indicating that it is now late morning. Ruby gets a little excited bounce in her step. George should be home any minute, maybe even now! She throws on the pink robe and hurries downstairs to look for him. She doesn't see him. 

As she enters the more formal dining room she sees an older woman is there. The woman appears to be in her late fifties and is short, a few inches less than five feet in height, with gray curly hair. Initially Ruby assumed her to be human, but upon closer examination she sees slight points to the top of her ears, indicating some Elvan blood is also in the woman's lineage. The woman is busy setting the table, putting out place settings for two people. Ruby ponders if she should just back out unseen, instead she says in a sweet voice, "You must be Rosie?" 

The woman looks up and smiles. She replies, "No, I'm Alvina, but please call me Al. My husband is Rosie, short for Rosaire. In his youth he played professional sports and his teammates gave him that nickname. Welcome to our home Ruby." Ruby says, “Oh, how embarrassing. I'm sorry." She stands awkwardly for a moment before smiling again, walking over to Al, and hugs her tightly. "Thank you, for welcoming me." She replies, "I should be the one thanking you. From what William has said Mr. Eastman has never been happier than he has been these last few days." 

Ruby blushes. "George and I have been friends a very long time. I can say with certainty that I'm very glad I made this trip, for both of us." Ruby looks around, "Is George here?" She blushes again, " I'm anxious to see him this morning." Alvina replies, "William said that he left fairly early for the office but planned to be home for lunch at noon, so he should be along soon. William left a short while ago to go and fetch him." "Oh! I should, you know, I should go get dressed... ready... you know... for lunch." Ruby starts heading out of the room. "It was nice to meet you! Later on we'll have to sit down and chat," she smiles at the older woman before she runs back upstairs. 

She rummages through her clothes, unsure of what would be suitable for the morning after you say you love someone and sleep with them for the first time. She ends up putting on her white and purple outfit, the one she traveled down in. It was form fitting and the shirt and skirt were sexy but the jacket covered a lot to make it more appropriate. She wished for time for a bath, but not wanting to waste any she instead cleans up at the basin. She fixes her hair in a headband but leaves her makeup off. She bounces back downstairs and returns to the dining room, hoping George was home. 

As she bounds down the stairs she sees through the window that the carriage is coming up the driveway. She stops at the bottom of the stairs and considers what to do next. Ah hell, she thinks, Who cares at this point? Instead of going back to the dining room she heads to the front door. Throwing it open she bounces outside and waits there for the handsome man who won her heart so easily. When she bounds into the drive William has just opened the door and George is exiting. Upon seeing Ruby rushing forward he sets down the leather satchel that he hold and gives her a great big hug, tossing her up into the air as he does so. "I trust that you slept well?" he asks. 

She unabashedly wraps her arms around his neck and kisses him on the lips. "Yes, Mr. Eastman, I did, I slept great!" she smiles. "And how did you sleep?" He replies, "Better than I have in years." He then gestures over to the side yard, where a short bald man with slightly pointed ears is busy trimming a hedge bush and says, "And I see that Rosey and Al have returned. Have you met them?" "I met Al...," she says, before pinching his rear, "You could have warned me! I only met her for a moment though, I wanted to get ready to see you. Why don't you introduce me to Rosie?" 

George sets her down and takes her by the hand. They walk across the yard and he says, "Rosey, I would like you to meet somebody special. Ruby West, this is Rosaire Dumas." The short bald man takes a pair of eyeglasses out of his shirt pocket and puts them on. He eyes Ruby apprehensively and then with what she recognizes as a forced smile says, "Pleased to meet you Miss West." Ruby keeps the sweet smile on her face. She extends her hand to the man, "It's nice to meet you too. I've already heard a lot about you and I've met your very beautiful and pleasant wife. I hope we can get to know each other a little better over the next days." 

"Yes Ma'am," he replies. George says, "You are doing a fine job with the yard. It will be lunch time soon Rosey, try not to miss it." George leads Ruby back to the house, William having picked up George's satchel and brought it inside. Ruby takes his arm and her smile stays put. "He doesn't like me very much. Think he's afraid I'm here to steal your fortune?" she asks as George leads her inside. George replies, "No, that wouldn't be what is bothering him about you. I'm not sure what, I'll ask him some time when we are alone." 

They enter the building to see that Al has begun to bring out the first course. Ruby notes that three place settings have been put in the adjacent informal dining room, indicating that she and George are dining separate from the three employees. She says, "As much as I'd like it to be just you and me, maybe we should ask them to eat with us, I don't mind, really. I'd like to get to know them. Besides, I really don't want to come in here and make them have to change because of me." 

George says, "They won't, they consider you a guest, and if I order them to join us then they will just feel uncomfortable. I'll work on that if you'd like but it might take a while to get them to come around to that idea." Al brings out the salad and soup. She pours what looks to be apple cider as the main beverage. Ruby takes a seat, not at the other end of the table but the chair next to George's. She says to Al, "You don't mind if I move this, right?" as she pushes her soup and salad down towards George. "Thank you, it looks wonderful," she comments before Alvina leaves. 

She puts her head closer to George, "Perhaps Rosey doesn't like me because I remind him of his daughter. Do they get along with her?" George replies, "Actually yes, they do. As I said, I'm not sure what Rosey's problem with you is but it will have to wait until he and I are alone to discuss, and even then it's likely he won't tell me. So Ruby, what have you been doing to keep yourself busy around here this morning?" "Actually, I slept all morning, if you can believe that. Someone kept me up late last night," she giggles. "Then I just got up and got ready for you to come home. And I'm starving so it worked out perfectly. How did your morning go?" 

He replies, "Very well. I met with my Board of Directors and explained that I had an unexpected visitor arrive from out-of-town and that they would have to get along without me for the balance of the week. Then I developed the photographs that we took. By that point the information package from Canada was delivered, so I spent the balance of the morning reviewing that material." Ruby freezes, holding the spoon in front of her face. Nervously she asks, "And what did you think of what you reviewed?" 

He says, "I found it very interesting. I was hoping that you would give me some time after lunch today for me to review some more, that way I'll know better what questions I would have for you when we take our carriage ride later. Perhaps Al could take you shopping while you are waiting for me." She finishes her bite of salad, chewing it slowly. "Of course, George, whatever you want. I need to go shopping anyway." She is quiet for a moment before she smiles and blurts out, "Oh, but a whole week we have together! How wonderful. You'll have to let me know what you think we'll do so I can shop accordingly." 

She then asks, "How did the pictures come out?" He says, "They all came out, although the one you took of me was a bit off-center, but not too bad given that it was your first attempt at photography. As for the shopping get a mix of whatever you may want, both formal and informal, I will make sure that I send Al with enough money." Ruby says, “Oh? You don't have to pay for my clothes. I mean, if you want to, you can, but that isn't why I was saying I needed to go shopping...I just don't want you to think... you know, about the money. I just want to have things that you will like to look at." 

He says, "Ruby, it doesn't matter what you are wearing, I would still want to look at you. I have one question though, why Ruby? Where does that name come from?" She replies, "It came from a long time ago, my mother was turning away my grandmother, although I didn't know it was her at the time. My grandmother stood up for me, tried to tell her what a jewel I was. Mother didn't listen, she didn't really care. You know she didn't. Doesn't." Ruby sighs, "Anyway, it was a reference to my hair. You know, the red haired women in my family have my...," she lowers her voice and makes sure the staff isn't close enough to hear, "Gift." In her normal voice she continues, "I just like the way it sounded and that someone stood up for me. It sort of represented that." 

She smiles, "It's much better than Constance, don't you think? Don't you like Ruby?" He says, "It fits, given your hair color. So, how is your Grandmother? You and your friend Richard mentioned your recent visit but that was mostly in describing the documents in your possession. You didn't really tell me anything of your visit itself." Ruby becomes overly animated. "Oh it was just wonderful!" Her hands wave around as she talks about the trip, getting to meet her grandmother and James, seeing the show, talking about the papers and the people following them, all of it. She talks about every detail of the trip, except her possibly seeing Colin Turner. 

"So, what do you think? Would you like to meet my grandmother? She's just amazing. I'd love for her to meet you too. While she is talking Al brings out the main course, roast beef, potatoes and gravy and freshly baked cranberry bread. He smiles and replies, "Of course I would like to meet her, she sounds a lot like you." Ruby's eyes widen, "All this for lunch? You are absolutely spoiling me!" She smiles up at Al, "And thank you ma'am, this is delightful." 

Back to George, Ruby says, "I'm glad to hear you say it! She thinks we're a lot alike too and I have to agree. She's gotten to have a lot of the adventures I've always dreamed about." "How is your mother? She was always sweet to me." He replies, "She is doing well. I help support her, so she no longer has to take in borders at her home as she had before. She is starting to get on in years, having turned sixty last year. One reason I am considering building on that other property is to make a place for her where myself and my employees can better see to her everyday needs." Ruby sighs. "There you go again being all gentlemanly and noble. Well, I'm glad she is doing well and you see after her." 

Ruby takes a bite of her roast beef then points to her plate. "This is really good. Who does what around here?" He replies, "Al is my cook and housekeeper, William is my house manager and driver, Rosey is my groundskeeper and maintenance man." Ruby nods. "That makes sense. Well, you, and they, run a very lovely home here." She takes a few bites, then looks over her shoulder to the others. Thinking they are far enough away she turns back to George. Her cheeks turn pink as she whispers, "So... what did you think of last night?" 

He blushes and says, "Er...well....that really isn't something that should be talked about." Ruby furrows her brows. "Why not? I want to know how much you enjoyed it." He replies, "That's just not something people discuss with the opposite gender." Ruby just blinks at him. "Is this your way of saying it was not good??" Of course, Ruby can't fathom that thought but says it anyway. He states, "It is my way of saying I am not comfortable discussing...that particular subject." Ruby puts her fork down. "Perhaps if you can't be mature enough to speak about it, you shouldn't be doing it!" Her lips form into a pout, even though she doesn't want to be mad. 

She sighs and forcibly relaxes her face. "George, I'm sorry. Last night was so... great for me... and different... and I don't know why you wouldn't want to talk about how you feel too." His voice raises somewhat and he exclaims. "Ruby, there are subjects that just aren't discussed in mixed company!" She softens her voice and says, "And what would those subjects be, Mr. Eastman? You should inform me now because I really don't know. I thought the person that you choose to be with, well, would be your best friend and you could tell them anything." He replies, "Under the right circumstances yes, not while you are trying to enjoy a meal at the dinner table with the servants just twenty feet away. Intimate conversations should be conducted during intimate times." 

She says, "Oh. Is that what you're trying to say? That you'll tell me later? I thought you were saying you wouldn't tell me at all." Ruby starts eating again. "You were making me really nervous." Ruby is quiet while she eats. She still had a small nervous feeling inside her belly so she changes the subject. "Think you'll be able to take me dancing? I love to dance and if I recall correctly you were a great dancer that night at the Cantina." "I think we could make some arrangements for dancing," he says, with a definite sound of relief in his voice at the subject having been changed. 

"Good, I really love dancing. It's fun and great exercise. And getting to be close to you." She takes another few bites of lunch. "So, today I'm going shopping and then we're taking a ride. Anything else planned for today?" He replies, "We can decide that later during or after our ride." "Alright George." Ruby quietly finishes her lunch. Following the meal George heads off to speak to Alvina and William. He tells Ruby he will see her when she returns and kisses her on the cheek before retreating to his study, closing the doors behind him. 

William heads out to get the carriage and Alvina asks Ruby if she is ready to go shopping. She smiles, "I'm always ready to go shopping. I hope you don't mind accompanying me too much." She smiles and says, "I enjoy shopping too and I am hoping to get to know you better." William holds the door to the opulent carriage and the women enter. They set off for downtown Rochester. Ruby's smile stays in place as the carriage rides towards the city. "George says you have a daughter? He thinks we're somewhat alike. What's she like?" 

Alvina replies, "Adventuresome. My late husband was an engineer and she had an insatiable curiosity to learn. She accompanied him to the Centennial Exposition held in Philadelphia back in 1876, where he had helped to design the main exposition building. That was where she met the man who she is now married two. They now have three children and have a house down on the Finger Lakes." Ruby laughs, "She must be very adventuresome to have had three babies! You must miss not being closer to her. What's her name, if you don't mind me asking?" 

Al replies, "Her name is Ellie. She is married to a Scottish inventor named Callum McDonald. Their children are named Lily, Alexander and Sarah." Ruby says, "Beautiful names. I'm sure they are a wonderful family. I look forward to maybe getting to meet them one day!" Ruby looks over Al for a moment before pulling her feet up underneath herself. "I'm certain you have many questions for me, is there something specific you'd like to know?" Al pauses, so Ruby prompts "You can ask me anything Al, I don't mind. I'm pretty open about most things." Al says, "If it is not too personal yes I do.” 

Alvina asks Ruby , “What exactly is your managerial philosophy regarding employees?" Ruby says, “I'm not sure what you mean. You may have heard who my parents are but I am not like them. I don't really have any personal employees back home." She pauses, "Well, I guess that's not entirely true, I am part owner of a Saloon, and have employees there. I guess you could say that I believe in finding employees that are honest, true and most importantly loyal. And treating them fairly and with respect so they do the same. "Quite frankly, when you have someone living in your house who works for you, they become more like friends, even family, than anything else." "If you are asking how hands on are I am with them, I'd rather hire intelligent people who can do their job on their own, without me holding their hand." Ruby laughs, "Did any of that long windedness answer your question?" 

She replies, "Yes, very much so. Rosey and I know a number of people who work for William and Alma West, and quite frankly, am not fond of what we have heard. Rosey always says that the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, so has some concerns. He and I have a special relationship with Mr. Eastman, we are employees, but the relationship has evolved into one where we are more like a trusted aunt and uncle. George said that living out west had humbled you, that you no longer had the upper crust attitude that your parents do, but you did grow up under their roof and we read in the newspaper of your many years at that fancy boarding school in Switzerland, so we weren't sure." 

"You will learn, I am nothing like my parents." While Ruby had no real loyalty for her parents she didn't feel it was the right time to let Al know the truth about her. Ruby laughs lightly, "Is that why your husband doesn't like me? You have no worries. I have no intention of coming here and changing anything. The way George speaks about you, you have become like family to him. And I for one appreciate that he's had someone all these years that he can talk to and depend on. Besides, I am not really in the position to be changing things around here. I'm not sure I ever will be." 

Al replies, "Well things may need to change soon enough if you are staying. The house is barely big enough for the four of us, with a fifth it will become rather crowded and there's also the matter of George's mother. She may soon need a full-time nurse to look after her. Now might be the time for him to consider building the house on the land he bought. Ruby says, "Oh, I didn't know his mother was in that state already. I haven't seen her in so long...George has spoken about building the house many times. With or without me here it sounds like he should do it. Perhaps I'll put in a good word for you then. I'm sure you can manage it, taking care of a larger home." 

Ruby plays with her hair, wrapping it around a finger as she speaks. "Al, I'd like to ask you a question now. I know your loyalties are to him, I don't expect you to go against that or anything, but you've been around him much more than I have now that he is a man. Tell me truthfully, what kind of woman do you think would make him happy? I mean, what kind of woman do you think he needs to be his wife?" She smiles and says, "There is only one woman in the world who would make him happy and I believe that you already know that." 

Ruby blushes a little, smiles and looks out the window. "Yes, I suppose that is true. I know I could make him happy." She looks back to Al. "But I also know how different we are and might make him crazy at the same time. He's got so many good things going on here, good things for more than just him, good things for everyone. I just... I'm not sure we are right for one another. We are very different." Alvina replies, "My late husband Benjamin and I were very different two. I was a homebody while he always wanted to travel and meet new people. So we compromised. I let him travel as much as he needed two while he made sure that his times at home were special between the two of us. It is different with Rosey, we are far more alike, but I honestly can't say which relationship was better, they are each unique in their own special way." 

Ruby smiles at Al. "It's been a long time since I had someone to talk to about this kind if stuff. I admit, when I came here I didn't know things were going to go like this, that I would... you know, have these feelings for George. I know he wants me to marry him, I just don't want to make a mistake for both of us. I mean, it's not just the two of us that are affected." "Al, do you like being married?" She replies, "Of course, I'm not one to be alone. Having somebody to share your life with makes life worth living." 

Ruby gets a dreamy look in her eyes. "Yes, I imagine that's true. I don't like being alone either. George is... wonderful. And I know he loves me, which means everything to me." She smoothes her dress at her stomach. "I guess I would be foolish to let him go, right?" Al's facial expression changes to a serious one and says, "I didn't hear you say that you loved him. If you don't love him you should let him go, otherwise you are being unfair to both of you." Ruby facial expressions match Al's. "That's the thing, Al. The love thing. I am... well, I've had a lot of trouble with love over the years, men telling me they love me and would do anything for me. But then, then never would. Love me that is. Love became this... thing, a word, I forgot what it means, I mean, really means. And I tried to close myself off from it because I didn't want to get hurt. Even then. I got hurt anyway. So what is love?" 

Ruby finally smiles. "Then I came here. I always cared about George, even when I foolishly tried to act like I didn't, I did. And seeing him, being near him... I can't even begin to tell you how I feel. Like a schoolgirl with a crush! He makes my heart pound, he makes my belly feel like there are a million little butterflies inside, he makes me want to be around him all the time and he even makes me want to be a better person." Ruby takes a deep breath in and then out. "Last night Al, we..." Ruby stops her train of thought suddenly. George may be right and she shouldn't be talking about what exactly they did the night before. "Well, let's just say last night was very special. And I told George I love him and I do. Love him that is. It's different than all those other times that didn't work. It's different because this time I know the person on the other side loves me too." 

Al says, "He does love you. And from the sound of a racing heart and butterflies in your stomach I would say that you do love him as well. The only advice I will give you is to follow your heart. Love doesn't always make sense. My daughter's husband is twice her age but seeing them together you would never know that. Love works that way." Ruby squeezes the woman's hand. "I can see why George loves you and respects you like he does and he should make sure to never let you go. I think you give wonderful advice. It's always when I don't listen to my heart and over think things that I get in trouble." Ruby shrugs playfully. "I guess we'll see what happens with Mr. Eastman, what he decides to do with me. And now for your second job of the day, helping me shop!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-one, “Wyatt Earp Testifies” , Monday, June 19th, 2:15 P.M. * 

Kate was back at the school. It was the afternoon session now and the children were working individually on things that interested them or things they needed help on. Kate caught Mr. Gonzales eye and nodded, and when he finished talking to his student he walked over to her. "Job is doing well," she whispered. "I stayed and read him what was in the paper. He said he'd hoped selling his part of the Lady was a bad dream. He remembers Fisk, Adair, Chumbley, and Bernice there when he did it. Also, Colin Turner." 

Gonzales says, "Hmmm, not much I can do about that given that we need to keep my skills secret but I can go talk to Father Valdez, the fact that he uses priestly magic is known and accepted. Maybe he can help to rectify this situation." Kate tried desperately to remember if she'd told her teacher about Kevin Tomlinson and his real purpose for being in Promise City, but couldn't. Well, she'd be telling him anyway. He was the one person she truly trusted to keep those sorts of things to himself. 

She says, "He might be able to help. I told Job I'd talk to Kevin Tomlinson as well and see if there was anything he could do. Is there something our skills could do? I understand we can't; the fate of the Lady isn't really a dire circumstance even if it feels like one. I'm just curious." Gonzales says, "Okay, Tomlinson is busy over at the Earp trial but you might get to talk to him if or when they take a break." "They have to stop for the day at some point. I noticed you didn't answer my question," she smiles. "But that's alright, I'll ask it again in private. 

She then says, “I told Job about the bet involving the Lady, too. I wasn't going to be he'd find out I knew later anyway. He must trust Jake a great deal, he just said he hoped Jake knew what he was doing." Gonzales replies, "I have always hoped that Mr. Cook knew what he was doing as well, as of now I am still very uncertain." Kate exclaims, "Grandpere, I never know what I'm doing and you still love me. His intentions are good. I hope things quiet down soon, I'm starting to feel a bit ragged. Half the town has me married in the next month," she laughed. "I need to hide for a while and let people quit talking about me." 

He states, "Fear not my little bird, based upon the newspaper I would say that today everybody will only be talking about Mr. Earp, probably tomorrow as well, and then once the results from tomorrow's election is known all they will be talking about are the seven winners." Kate says, "Let's hope the winners are people we can live with. I haven't done nearly as much for the elections as I'd have liked to, but then I'm not a candidate. Once the party was formed it was time to let the candidates lead. After all, they're the ones who'll have to do the work, not me." A few minutes later Nate Caudell came in to talk about the elections. Mr. Gonzales went on his way and Kate settled in to listen to the lesson on the democratic system. There were many small things she'd forgotten that he was able to remind her of. 

Back over at the Earp trial, Attorney Upton then calls for the defendant Wyatt Earp to take the stand. Upton says, “Let’s begin with the 1st of this month. Why is it that you were at the Crazy-8 Ranch that morning?” Earp says, “I had gone to Katherine Kale’s ranch south of town to check on the status of her brother Henry whose life I had saved in the Tombstone fire and noticed some men spying on the ranch from the hill southwest of it. I mistakenly assumed they were out to harm Mrs. Kale so followed them when they left. One of them was Clifford Allman, and we now know that he was there spying on the adjacent Perez Ranch for the Hooded Riders group that he was a member of. I followed him and his companion Denny Garvin back to the Crazy-8 Ranch.” 

Upton says, “And what happened next?” Earp replies, “Allman went into the ranchhouse with Ken Wagner while Garvin rode out a short ways to talk to Gordy Bryson. Marshal Berg and Deputy Martin rode up to the pair of them. I was on a hillock around two-hundred yards away and could not hear their conversation. The lawmen had not drawn their weapons and were taken by surprise as Bryson and Garvin drew on them.” 

Upton asks, “Your weapon was not out prior to that?” Earp replies, “No, I had not gone there to kill anybody. But I wasn’t going to just sit back and watch the current Marshal and his Deputy get murdered.” Upton says, “So you fired at them?” Earp replies, “No, I waited a short while for Berg and Martin to try to defuse the situation. Ken Wagner rode out from the ranch then without drawing a weapon so I had hopes things would dissipate. But Garvin and Bryson instead readied their weapons to fire, leaving me no choice.” 

Upton says, “And the one who was lowering his gun?” Earp says, “He did not start to do so until after I had fired. I was a distance off. I suppose that I could have waited, but if I had that would have left him with enough time to have killed one of the lawmen. I wasn't going to take that chance.” 

Upton says, “Moving forward to the 8th, describe the altercation with Mr. Ordway.” Earp says, “That was like the first time in that I was following men who I saw spying on ranches. I had continue to do that since the 1st and has also seen them watching the Phillips Ranch, which was later rustled. I assumed this was a cattle rustling scheme headquartered out of the Crazy-8 Ranch following the owner’s death.” Upton says, “So you were essentially conducting an investigation?” Earp replies, “Yes, to hopefully uncover enough evidence to then get back the information back to the town lawmen through a friend of mine who I had been meeting up with every-other-day or so.” 

Upton says, “So what happened with Mr. Ordway?” Earp replies, “He took me by surprise. He and Nick Thayer had ridden off in the direction of Ordway’s mountain mine so I assumed that was their destination. Thayer apparently rode on, but left Ordway guarding along the trail at the base of the mountain. He was perched atop a large rock and my first notion of his presence was when the shot fired and my horse collapsed to the ground.” 

Upton says, “And what did you do next?” Earp replies, “I lept from the saddle and rolled on the ground as Ordway took another shot at me. For him it was like a turkey shoot, with me lying on the ground like that and he took a third shot as I draw my revolver. That shot barely missed my head and the next one would surley have killed me, but I fired first and he fell dead from the rock.” Upton asks, “What did you do then?” Earp replies, “I found where Ordway’s horse was tied up nearby and high-tailed it out of there. I knew Thayer was still in the area and would have heard the shots so sticking around didn’t make a whole lot of sense.” Upton asks, “And you kept Ordway’s horse?” Earp replies, “No, I returned it to his ranch and then continued on my way on foot. I am not a horse thief.” 

Upton says, “Please describe to us the events of Thursday, June 15th.” Earp says, “All of my investigations kept linking back to the same place, Hamilton Fisk’s Liberty Party, so I began watching their headquarters hoping to maybe piece something together from the comings and goings of the people there. I saw Deputy Chester Martin and his deputies enter Fisk’s house and then heard gunshots a few minutes later. A group of armed men then charged out of the Liberty Party Headquarters and I was certain the Deputy and his friends were going to be caught in a crossfire, so I fired on and hit the first two of them.” 

Upton asks, “There were more than two in that crowd, why didn’t you fire on the others?” Earp says, “There was no need, they turned to run back inside the Liberty Party building. I wasn’t trying to kill that bunch, I just wanted to protect the lawmen.” Upton says, “And what followed?” Earp replies, “Vaughn Palmer followed, although at the time he was wearing Bronco Madson’s face. He saw me and threw a powerful wizard spell at where I was, causing the hill around me to explode in flame. I had ducked down between the rocks which shielded me from most of it but my clothes caught fire so I stripped them off. My gun started to cook, so I left them. 

I then figured since he could throw spells that covered large areas from a distance hiding was out of the questions so I went on the offense and ran towards him. Probably not the smartest thing I’ve ever done, running unarmed at a wizard in my birthday suit. He threw another fireball at me, this one missing me and hitting Slade’s dynamite shed instead. The explosion followed. I guess the gods were looking out for me as the explosion sent me flying and I wound up with just a dislocated shoulder and a few bruises while Palmer was blown to bits. I would have been blown to bits too if I had been closer to Palmer when the dynamite went up.” 

Upton says, “So to be clear here, you are saying that Palmer died as a result of his own carelessness?” Earp replies, “Yes. I had always heard that wizard magic was dangerous stuff to fool around with, I guess he proved that. When he died I was naked, unarmed and still a short distance from him, so I am curious to know exactly how the prosecutor feels that I killed him? Vaughn Palmer died accidentally by his own hands.” 

It was now 3:30 P.M. and over at the school the children went chattering outside. Emery Shaw was still coming by to pick up Emily every day, so Kate went outside and looked for him. He was striding down the street as she came outside. "I wanted to wish you luck tomorrow," she said when he arrived. "And ask if there is anything I need to know about going on tonight. Otherwise I'll be at the El Parador." 

Shaw replies, "No, not that I know of. Vera is holding a party for her friends and potential voters over at Drover's but it's less informal than a real rally. Between the Earp trial and the Van Horne tournament things will continue to be busy. I just stopped by the trial a few minutes ago, Earp is testifying in his own defense right now." Kate states, "Seems I've spread myself too thin again. I'll have to stop by the Lucky Lady later and check on things, but since Mr. Booth the elder will likely leave tomorrow, I'll spend most of the night at the El Parador for a send off. I think I'll go hear what Mr. Earp has to say for himself. It's probably quite interesting." Emery Shaw and his niece Emily accompany Kate over to the town hall and the three of them sit in the back as Attorney Elihu Upton is questioning his client. 

Upton asks, “Mr. Earp. Before I ask my final question of you would you please tell the court what my instructions were to you regarding your cross-examination?” Earp replies, “You emphasized to me that since the first of the charges against me took place on May 31st that I shouldn’t answer any questions regarding events prior to that. This court hearing today is about ten specific murder charges and that I should only waive my Fifth Amendment right regarding questions about my actions from that day onward.” 

Upton says, “That is correct. This is a murder trial, not a fishing expedition. Mr. Behan has brought specific charges regarding a sixteen-day period beginning on May 31st and I have instructed my client to answer questions relevant to that time frame. If Mr. Behan chooses to use his cross-examination to bring up extraneous matters or to seek to incriminate my client on other charges I want the jury to be aware that Mr. Earp’s refusal to answer such questions is solely due to my instructions to him and is in no way his choosing to be evasive or of any admission of guilt to whatever Behan postulates.” 

Upton turns back to Earp and says, “My final question to you concerns the first murder that you are accused of, Mr. Claude Buckley. Undertaker Dick Lester had determined that the murder took place during the afternoon of May 31st. Can you please tell the court where you were during that time frame and if there were any witnesses who can corroborate that?” Earp replies, “Yes, I spent that entire day on large hill in the Chirichua range around two miles southeast of here.  It was the property owned by Hamilton Fisk where the United States Army had made their encampment in January prior to the peace treaty with the Apache. There was a witness to that as from mid-morning until almost sunset I was in the company of a young woman who I deeply love. Her name is Josephine Marcus.” 

Behan’s jaw drops upon hearing that revelation. Upton says, “Thank you.” He returns to his seat. Kate lifted her eyebrows and whispered almost inaudibly to Emery, "I'm surprised, they were keeping that very quiet." Judge Isby tells Behan “You may question the defendant now sir.” Behan turns and glares at Miss Marcus who gives him a icy stare back. He then approaches the chair that Earp is seated in and says, “How long has this love affair with Miss. Marcus been going on?” Earp says, “I have been advised by my attorney not to discuss matters that occurred prior to May 31st.” 

That response angers Behan who exclaims, “So you’ve been carrying on with her for quite some time?” Earp replies, “Prior to May 31st of this year.” Behan states, “And this is a serious relationship?” Earp replies, “Yes.” An increasingly agitated Behan then asks, “And you believe that she feels the same way about you?” Wyatt Earp says, “Yes.” Behan says, “So you are saying that she is biased towards you, wouldn’t that therefore making her a non-credible witness where she would have every reason to lie?” Earp says, “Deputy Martin had a similar concern about her being my alibi so he took her to Father Thomas Valdez. Based upon that interview the priest both Valdez and Martin were inclined to then believe her.” Behan looks to the Judge and says “Objection, the results of truthfulness spells are not permitted as evidence in court.” Judge Isby replies, “Mr. Earp made no reference to any spell, you could make any number of inferences from his answer.” 

Behan turns back to Earp and states, “You are a married man Mr. Earp, so are admitting to a love affair in violation of your sacred wedding vows. If you cannot be honest to your wife then how can we trust that you are being honest to this court?” Earp replies, “I am unmarried. My brother Virgil has the court-documented divorce papers if you would like to see them. And as far as honesty is concerned you were quoted in the paper as saying this trial is about justice and not your own personal vendetta against me. But you have now asked me a half dozen questions that are unrelated to any of the men you accuse me of killing, instead all you appear to only care about is my relationship with your former fiancé. How is that not personal?” 

Emery Shaw whispers back to Kate "Now you see why, that revelation has totally thrown Behan off his concentration and hurts his credibility too. I'm not sure if Upton, Earp, or Marcus thought to do that but it seems to have worked." "His obvious bias certainly won't help his case. Miss Marcus would have known him well enough to know how he'd react," she whispered. A flustered Behan says, “My questions relate to the first man killed, Claude Barkley.” Earp says, “I believe you mean Buckley. I did not kill him, I was miles away at the time. Nor did I have anything to do with the deaths of Colin Hunter, Nicholas Thayer or Stephen Wicks.” Behan yells “Be quiet! I haven’t asked my next question yet!” Earp remains claims and sits patiently waiting. 

Behan then asks a number of questions related to the deaths of Morgan and Warren Earp which Wyatt Earp refuses to answer for the previously stated reason. Behan attempts to get Earp to admit that he blamed the Cowboy Gang and people rumored to belong to it for his brothers’ deaths. Earp again refuses to discuss events prior to May 31st. Behan says, “But you do admit to your armed surveillance of the Liberty Party Headquarters where you considered your brother’s killers to be at.” 

Earp says, “I was conducting a continuing investigation. I spent time over a few days watching that building, during which each of the men who you accuse me of murdering came and went several times. If murdering them had actually been my goal I had multiple occasions to accomplish that task but did not. As to my being armed at the time, the fact that Mr. Ordway ambushed me a week earlier shows that there was a genuine need for me to have the means to protect myself.” 

Kate tried to keep her face impassive at the mention of Morgan Earp, but she had no idea if she succeeded or not. "This is not going well for Mr. Behan," she said, still keeping her voice down. Emery whispers back, "Perhaps, look at the expressions on the faces of the Jury. Earp has Darla Peacock, Temple Morand, Estaban Fuente and and Rudy Baines eating out of the palm of his hands. But Sherry Winston and that Fritz Meuller both appear to hate him. It's hard to read the other six." 

Behan continues to badger Earp for another ten minutes on the details of the five shootings he has admitted to but at no point do any of the details change or provide the prosecutor with any indication that it was pre-planned. Upton calls as his final witness Miss. Josephine Marcus. He asks her about Wyatt Earp’s whereabouts on the 31st of May and she briefly explains that he was with her from mid-morning until into the evening. She also states that the primary reason he had remained in the area was because of her presence in town. Behan opts to not cross-examine her. The defense rests. 

Kate looked at the jury and tried to see what Emery saw, but reading people's expressions was not one of her strongest suits. "Well, that was over quickly. I thought the trial portion might drag on a day or two." Shaw whispers back, "Probably better that it didn't, Upton's keeping Earp to only talking about what transpired this month probably shortened it considerably, not to mention greatly helping the case."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-two, “Closing Arguments” , Monday, June 19th, 2:30 P.M. * 

Jake has a long, refreshing sleep. He wakes, grateful that the denizens of this miserable little town collectively avoided disturbing his rest by shooting it to pieces, blowing it or some new and creative way to interrupt his much needed rest. His pocket watch resting on his nightstand reveals it to be 2:35 in the afternoon. After cleaning in the ceramic wash basin, he decides to clean his pistols. He performs the chore quickly, and methodically. It gave him time to think. He quickly ran through the events of last night in his mind, and what he needed to do before the tournament restarted today. His smile grows slowly, and by the time he is finished it is quite broad. 

He dresses in his last clean white silk shirt and black linen trousers, straps on both revolvers, pulls on his duster, and drops his black hat on his head. He takes the deed to the Palace Saloon out of his safe and stows it securely in his shirt. On the way out, he throws a sack of dirty laundry over his shoulder. He takes the round-a-bout to Wong’s chatting briefly with friends and acquaintances along the way. 

Again after dropping of his laundry on his way to Chumbley’s office he makes another circuitous route. Neil Cassidy, Travis Calhoune, Charlie & Mary Wong, Wang Li, Laurie Gilson, Pierre Jaquet, Judge Lacey, Eddie Palmer, Henry Weller, plus Zeb & Helen Cook all get short personalized reminder about voting. In that natural talent the he displays, each gets a uniquely tailored reassurance and encouragement to vote, support Emery Shaw and his party, and do go out and convince their friends to do the same. Each is left with a friendly smile and handshake, followed by a carefully crafted trusting look that leaves them to believe Jake is confident they will do the right thing and save the town. 

Once he can have a quick minute alone with the diminutive editor, he says, “Hey Shorty, business appears well for you right now. Loads of hot news certainly helps those papers sell. If you have any interest in investigative reporting, check out this address in Salt Lake City.” Jake writes it down for him. “Find out who claims to own it or live there, and look for links to Evan Adair. I suggest you use the telegraph and make it quick. It might provide an interesting story and who knows what else.” Jake gives him a ten dollar bill. “That ought to cover some of your expenses,” he says with a wink. “I will tell you more if you learn anything useful.” As Jake turns to leave he adds, “As usual Adair had some rather nasty things to say about you during the tournament. Oh, and I would not mention any of this to him. You know how he can be, he would likely kill you.” 

At Town Hall the clock reaches the hour of 4:00 PM as the Judge calls for closing arguments. John Behan begins by painting a picture of Wyatt Earp as a cold-blooded murderer intent upon revenge. He focuses his closing arguments upon the five men who Earp has admitted to killing, pointing out how Earp was no longer a lawman and was acting as a vigilante, appointing himself as the judge, jury and executioner of those men. He then states that there is no evidence to support Vaughn Palmer being the one who initiated the dynamite explosion and not Earp, who had every reason to want to kill Palmer for embarrassing him and tarnishing his reputation back when Earp was Town Marshall. 

He then states “Most of the evidence presented to you to support Earp came from two men, Marshall Berg and Deputy Martin. What you see before you are two corrupt lawmen lying to protect a colleague. They do not want one of their own convicted, Earp is their friend, and these unethical men will do whatever they can to help protect him.” Behan concludes by making a passionate appeal to the jury stating “You now have a historical opportunity to make a statement to this town, county, territory and nation! Let them know that vigilante justice will no be tolerated and that this community will be a place of law.” Kate whispers, "I think you and I have both been vigilantes in the past then," Kate sniffed quietly. "He's stretching the presented facts a little far." 

Before heading back to the Lucky Lady, Jake looks at his watch and it says 4:15. He decides to make a quick stop to see his partner, or perhaps former partner, Job Kane. Jake finds Job Kane at Doctor Eaton's Office on Allen Street between the Promise City Hotel and the Promise City Cooper Shop. The shop is locked when he arrives and Job's voice asks who is there. After hearing who Job unlocks the door to let him in then relocks it." 

Job says, "I'm still a prisoner here for the time being Jake, but we have some time to chat as the Doctor went back to his house for dinner. He'll be back afterwards. He says that he might need to bring me to his home overnight to keep an eye on my progress but I think that I may have talked him into letting me go to Boston Harker's instead where Bernice can watch after me." Jake replies, "You certainly had a close one, Mr. Kane, I am pleased you pulled through. Let me know if there is anything that I can do while you are recuperating. Tell me though, did Adair lie to me? Did you really sell your share of the saloon?" 

Job replies, "Yes and no Jake. Apparently I did over a week ago back but I have had no memory of that until last night, when seeing that impostor suddenly caused the memory to resurface. The same with Bernice, who still does not remember my doing so although I now remember her being present. Chumbley was there, as were Adair and Fisk, and one other man....the one who hurt Ruby, Bernice's late husband's Uncle Colin." 

"Mierde." Jake says but does not elaborate. "I had not believed that Adair was telling the truth, otherwise I may have done some things differently." Jake scratches his chin some. "You take care and get healed. One way or another we will figure this out. Is there anything else you learned from the two that were holding you or from the Russian who masqueraded as you that might be useful?" Job replies, "No, they all spoke to each other in a foreign language, Russian I guess." 

Back at the Town Hall, Elihu Upton begins his closing argument by addressing the jury and saying “Mr. Behan is correct in what he stated at the end of his closing, you do have a historical opportunity before you to make such a statement. All of you were drawn to jury duty from voter records and you can therefore make that statement at the ballot box tomorrow through your choice of candidates. Today, however, that is not your task. Your job today is to decide the fate of a single individual in regards to ten very specific crimes that he is charged with. You need to consider each charge on its own merit weighting all of what you have heard today. 

For the prosecutor this is nothing more than a personal vendetta. I ask that you not make the same mistake and see this as a personal thing. This trail isn’t about whether you happen to like my client or not, about any past favors or indiscretions he might have done. I ask you to ignore the personal matters that the prosecutor has attempted to muddy the waters with and look to the facts. 

Please consider the credibility of the people who spoke here today. Mr. Behan in his closing stated that he considers Mitchell Berg to be corrupt. That statement alone shows how little he knows about the man. Behan’s notion of lawmen protecting each other holds no merit. Behan himself is the career lawman, not Berg. Behan has been a Cochise County Sheriff for years while Berg has reluctantly worn a badge for only a few months and is planning to gladly relinquish that badge two days from now. 

The evidence has all been put before you. Earp was not in town when Buckley was killed. He was not inside the building when Wicks was killed. He was miles away from Ordway’s mountain when Hunter and Thayer were killed. He had no weapons of any kind on his person and a was still distance off when Palmer was killed, had he been close enough to have harmed Palmer my client would have been blown up too. So Mr. Behan was totally wrong about all five of those indictments, so what makes you think any of his other supposed evidence is correct? 

As for the other five who died, Mr. Earp has explained each of those. He had his horse shot out from under him by Ordway who then fired two more shots. He had no choice but to fire back. Bryson and Garvin would have murdered your Town Marshal and a Deputy if he hadn’t acted. And Mr. Earp had good reason to suspect that Deputy Martin and other lawmen would have died if he hadn’t fired upon Norris and Villars. You need to only look back to the riot in late may when the angry mob and lawmen exchanged shots and three people died to know the tension between those two groups. Had Norris, Villars and the other three or four men with them entered Fisk’s house then Chester Martin and his deputies would not have left that building alive. Wyatt Earp is no criminal, he is and always will be a lawman in his blood whether he is wearing a badge or not. I ask you to see that. Thank you.” 

Kate says to Emery, "I wonder if Estaban will make it to his own party, these deliberations could take a while." He says, "Indeed, but if that is canceled you are more than welcome to join me and my kin over at Drover's Hotel for one that Vera is throwing." "Thank you, but there'll still be a party for Edwin Booth, which is why I'm going to be there in the first place. Which does not preclude me stopping by to wish Vera good luck.” Shaw states, "Ah, yes, I heard that Edwin Booth was planning to depart. The rumor is that his brother Conrad will be joining him." 

Kate says, "And a rumor it is. Conrad has no intention of leaving Promise City, although he may go visit his brother in the near future." Kate tried not to look like she was watching Emery's face when she answered that. And yet she still manages to catch a wave of disappointment wash over his features. 

Judge Isby states “I want everybody to remain seated until after Mr. Tomlinson has escorted the Jury over to the Arizona Territorial Office building for their deliberations.” Tomlinson leads the Jury out. Judge Isby says, “Continue to remain seated until the Marshall and his Deputies escort Mr. Earp back to the Town Jail.” They depart as well. The Judge waits until Tomlinson and Deputy Barker both return to say that the people are secured in their appointed places. The Judge pounds the gavel and says, “We are in recess until the Jury has finished deliberating.” The clock now reads 4:30 PM. 

Kate tells Emery Shaw, “I need to see Kevin Tomlinson, I hope I can find him." Shaw replies, "They are there, across the room." She sees Tomlinson over by the Judge. Kate says, "I missed him come back from leaving the jury. I was afraid he might have to stay there for some reason." Shaw states, "Well, go see him. Emily and I will see you over at Drovers" "You know, someday there will be a day when I don't have to do anything at all and the earth will stop spinning. I'll be sure to stop by later." Kate smiled at Emily before heading over to Kevin Tomlinson. 

After his testimony, Chester had gone back on duty outside Town Hall. As he stood, his mind went back over what he said. Did he answer the questions right, or did he leave things out because he didn't like Behan. Of course the Sheriff could have asked him more questions, but didn't. Plus a couple of those cases were still open and so he couldn't tell every thing. Chester hears Judge Isby pound his gavel signaling the recess. Soon afterward, Kevin Tomlinson leads the jury back to the Territorial Offices. He says to Chester, "Deputy Martin, we're in recess until the jury has a verdict. Where will you be?" 

"Chester says, "That was fast. Hmm, I'll probably at the Lucky Lady. They're down to the final table, so I'll be watching that. I'll see you later, Mr. Tomlinson." Helen Barker and Marshall Berg leave with Wyatt a few minutes later, allowing the jury to reach the Offices without seeing Earp. Berg says, "Tomlinson tell you we're in recess?" "Yeah, Marshall. I told him I'll be at the Lucky Lady to watch the tournament. Taking Wyatt back to jail?" Berg replies, "Yep, Eddie's down there to keep an eye on him." 

Wyatt looks at Chester, "Thanks for telling the truth on the stand. You really helped me out there, Deputy." Chester says, "I told you I would. You weren't in Fisk's house and Miss Marcus gave you an alibi for Buckley's killing." 

Kate say to Kevin Tomlinson, "Do you have a moment for me? I saw Job today and he had a question for you." Tomlinson pulls her aside and says "I have not been able to dispel Turner's influence from him yet as I was waiting for his tournament participation to end first. I will do it once that is done." Kate says, "That's good to know, but this is about Job selling his part of the Lady to Evan Adair. I asked him about it, and he said he's hoped it was a bad dream. He remembers Adair, Fisk, Mrs. Turner, Mr. Chumbley, and Colin Turner being present when he made the sale. It was made under the influence. We were wondering if there is any way to nullify it. Considering what's involved I know it may not be possible." 

Tomlinson glances at the clock and says, "Hmmm, almost midnight in London, still early evening in Boston. Let me head over to the Western Union office, I'm sure it is busy there now getting stories out for the reporters. I should be able to contact some of the other members on the Watcher's Council with have solid credentials and could send back documentation attesting to the fact that Colin Turner is a renowned hypnotist and con-artist." Kate says, "That's more than I'd hoped for. At least there would be a chance Job could get it nullified. That's assuming Jake doesn't lose his part to Adair. I'm not sure Job would want to keep his part if the happens. Thank you." 

They were already keeping their voices down, but Kate dropped hers further to ask, "When will our young friend receive her invitation?" "That should arrive tomorrow," he replies. He then adds, "Have you reconsidered?" She says, "Reconsidered? No, if you need me, I will go, as I said yesterday. I think I could learn quite a bit myself in London, and I've certainly wanted to go overseas. I would have to make some arrangements, but they shouldn't be an impediment." 

Tomlinson replies, "Good, once the invitation arrives we can speak to Mrs. O'Hara together. When were you planning to have the school year end for the summer recess?" Kate says, "I'm not certain. We meet with the Committee for Racial Equality again soon and I'd want to include them in the decision. And after the elections there may be some movement on a public school. But we've only been operating for a month and I'd like to at least have the school go another month before we have a break. I believe 8 weeks is a standard term for small schools out west." 

Tomlinson answers, “It could wait for another month then if necessary, there is some of her training that I could continue here in the meanwhile. We could plan on traveling in late July and early August then." Kate states, "That sounds fine to me. I'm sure since I'd be escorting her daughter that Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell wouldn't mind keeping on without me, but I would like to be here to finish the first term at the school." Tomlinson heads off to go send the telegrams. 

Kate finds herself surprisingly alone for a change. Not quite sure what to do with free time these days, Kate headed out of the town hall. The tournament would start back up at the Lady at 5:30, and then the party later... She went home and packed her small bag and made her way over to Laurie Gilson's. It had probably been more than a week since she'd had a nice, long soak. 

She chatted with Laurie about the trial and the election as the bath was drawn, then was left alone to sink into the steaming water. In another month the small swelling of her stomach, just noticeable to her, would be quite clear. She ran her hand along the buldge and sighed. There had been a strange comfort in knowing what would happen then. Diana had turned that on it's ear and now she wasn't sure what to expect. 

One thing that would happen, Emery Shaw would quickly lose interest. She had no desire to be causing him pain, but the change in her condition should nip that rather neatly in the bud. What she'd said to Janet was true, any woman would be lucky to win Mr. Shaw's admiration. If they'd become friends sooner things might have been different. She laughed to herself, remembering his obvious fascination with Ruby earlier on. 

There was no point in dwelling on what might have been. Not everyone understood it, but Conrad made her ridiculously happy. Kate wasn't even sure she quite understood it, but there was no rule that said love should be sensible. She leaned back to daydream about the future while the water steamed and cooled.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-three, “The Lake” , Monday, June 19th, 1:30 P.M. * 

Ruby tells George’s housekeeper and friend Alvina "And now for your second job of the day, helping me shop! George says you know all the best stores and I only have a few things packed in my bag so I need a lot. I shipped most of my purchases from my great city shopping spree home. It was just my birthday and that was my gift from one of my friends, wasn't that sweet? I'm not sure how long George wants me to stay but he cleared his schedule for the week so I had better be prepared." 

Alvina replies, "He says that you should have enough clothing for the rest of the week, both informal and formal as he plans to take you to the theater and a few very nice restaurants." Ruby says, "Very good! He also said he would take me dancing, so I'd need something for that too. I have a formal gown, he gave it to me as a gift yesterday. Did you see it, it's quite lovely?. Perhaps while we're out I could get him something too, a gift as a surprise. I'll have to see if anything catches my eye. Do you have any ideas for me? Or what about that baseball, is there any of that around here? He seems to like that, maybe we could arrange some tickets." 

Alvina says, "Yes, the Rochester Nine play in Hop Bitters Park. They've been together for five years. Mr. Eastman has been to a number of games." Ruby asks, "Would you help me get some tickets then? I'd like to surprise him with them. I don't know anything about baseball really but knowing George I'm certain he could teach me. I don't care, as long as I am with him, I'd do mostly anything." 

Al states, "Of course. Most of the stores we are going to are within walking distance of each other so I can have William go see about tickets while we shop. He and Rosey both enjoy a good game of baseball too." They soon reach their destination, a long row of brick buildings displaying the names of the stores. Alvina tells William to go and get the baseball tickets. Before he leaves Ruby pulls him aside and asks him to purchase five tickets to the game. 

They then head into Rollins Department Store and go directly to the women's section on the ground floor. Ruby and Al have a good look around before they get to work with their shopping list. The next few hours fly by like a blink of an eye. To Ruby, Alvina is more like a friend or an Aunt she never had, than an employee getting paid to accompany her around. She helps Ruby choose a combination of clothing that should last her more than the week, being able to mix and match blouses, skirts and jackets. They also choose two evening gowns, and new shoes and boots to match all, plus some nightgowns and other accessories. 

Ruby talks a little to her about the West and her Saloon but isn't sure how much George wants her to know just yet so keeps quiet about most details. Alvina speaks to Ruby about her daughter and her grandchildren, obviously the joys of her life. Laden with packages and more than a bit tired they head back to Eastman's house. They arrive back at around 4:00 PM. George greets them at the door while Rosey heads out to assist William with the various packages. George suggests that they eat a light meal at the house before heading out and can get a bigger meal later in the evening at a restaurant in town. 

She says, "Sounds perfect. Let me just freshen up a bit first." Ruby takes a few minutes and does just that. As must as she loved shopping it was tiring, not just the shopping but all the emotional talk too. Still, she loved having another female to talk to, although it reminded her how much she missed Kate. She reminds herself to write to Kate again as soon as she had the chance. Maybe this time Kate would even write back. After she is done freshening up she returns downstairs to George. 

The two of them have a light meal comprised of ham and cheese sandwiches and baked apples. They then head out to the carriage, which William holds the door for. "To the Lake," George tells him. Ruby climbs up into the carriage and waits for George. Once the carriage starts moving she says, "I know you said you have a lot of questions for me. But first..." She moves closer to him put her hand on his cheek and then kisses him softly on the lips. "I thought it was about time." 

He returns the kiss and says, "Thank you, that helps to keep things in perspective. I do have some questions though. First of all, there appears to be a number of different types of people who can use wizard magics, wizards, dark wizards, necromancers, sorcerers, bards and illusionists to name the major categories. What type do you practice?" She replies, Oh, I don't really know the differences between all those. I suppose I'd be in the bard category. I can do a little of everything. And sometimes when I sing I can tell it's just... better somehow. Yes, bard I would say." 

He asks, "And the types of magics you do. Have you ever attempted to control another person's mind or actions?" Ruby pauses and tries to figure out how to word her response. "Not through magic I haven't although I believe I have the ability to do that. Let me explain something. I'm still learning how to use these... powers... and sometimes, really in the past, things may have happened because I wished them to be. But I am also pretty persuasive when I want to be, I don't need magic to do that. Once I tried to make Jake feel how I was feeling so he could understand. But that didn't go so well, he was afraid and didn't like it, so I said I would never do that again and I didn't." 

He asks, "And you've never tried to use magic to influence me in any way? Or make me do something? My cousin seemed to think that you did." "No George, I have never, EVER used magic on you. She takes his hand in hers and looks him in the eyes, "There is something I want you to know. I want the love that I have in my life to be real. It's why I have such a hard time believing in love, because so many times someone has said it to me and it hasn't been real, it was only said in the sad attempt to get me to sleep with them. If I were to use a spell, what would be real about that? The person might believe it for a time but I would always know it was false. And that's not what I want. I want it to be real and true and come from the heart. That kind of love lasts forever. 

Your cousin doesn't like me. She thinks you are better than me and that I would not make a good wife for you. She may be right about the wife part, I don't know how to be a wife and haven't really spent much time thinking on that. She wanted to keep us apart and in my opinion, would say anything she had to achieve that goal." He replies, "I know that, my cousin is many things but subtle isn't one of them. But she also make me aware that magic was fairly easy to come by in that part of Arizona and warned me that you might have put a love potion into my drink or something similar to that. I didn't believe that you would do that and still don't. That man that you were with however, Cook, I wouldn't have put it past him to have used magic against me." 

Ruby laughs. "George, you've loved me since we were children. That would have to be one super long lasting potion!" She laughs again, "And the thought about Jake is absurd. He's more afraid of magic than anyone I've ever met. He can't use magic like I can. And it's actually not easy or cheap to come by it, no matter where you are. My teacher never liked him either so I doubt he would have helped in that area. So no, I do not think Jake used magic on you. Is there something in particular that you think happened where you were influenced by magic?" He replies, "No, but my cousin went on about that like a broken record and then to hear that you can actually cast magic spells, well, it raised some doubts in my mind that I felt we needed to address." 

She replies, "I understand. I would be wary too. I don't want to have any secrets from you and will tell you anything you want to know to make you as comfortable as I can with what I can do. You know, this is why my grandmother was cast out of the family, the very same reason. I truly hope you believe me when I say I haven't used any sort of that stuff on you. That's why... well, that's one of the reasons you've stolen my heart so quickly. I know in my heart that you really love me." Ruby sees that they have left the city proper and are heading in the direction of the large country estate owned by William and Alma West. 

Ruby sighs as she catches the sights out the window. "It's been a long time since I've seen this. I'm anxious to see what you've done with the lake. Do you have more questions for me?" He says, "No, only that I would need you to be very discrete about any use of magic here in Rochester, others would not understand." She states, "To be honest, I've mostly only used it when we, my friends and I, have been in danger. That and in the privacy in my own home to do menial tasks." Ruby sees them reach the upcoming fork in the road that leads to her parent's front driveway. The carriage turns right instead, away from the estate and towards the nearby lake. She sits anxiously, still watching out the window, waiting to get to the lake. 

They pull up before what had been the summer lake on her parent's property and Ruby's memory is shattered by what she sees before her. The lake is not longer there, just a dry lake bed. Some large ugly black machinery is erected near the beach and out on the dry lake bed she sees dozens of mule-driven plow teams hauling metal plows, with dozens more workers following behind with rakes, raking the freshly upturned soil. About seventy-five feet from shore is an even uglier metal contraption than the one by the beach, which she recognizes from having seen some out west as a derrick used for drilling for oil. The carriage comes to a halt. 

"George... what...?" Ruby's trails off. She climbs out of the carriage with her mouth hanging open and stands in front of the dry lake in the same state. When George joins her she squeezes out, "What is going on?" He replies, "I began this project after I returned from Arizona. I 
drained the lake and we're now checking the bottom, inch-by-inch. I'm searching for your ring." Ruby's eyes go wide as she looks from George to the lake back to George. "What? All this for my ring? Why?" He says, "Not to hold you to that childhood promise, but so show you my dedication. After I received the note you left for me in Tombstone I knew that I still had a chance. I sincerely doubt that your Mr. Cook would have spent any effort searching for that ring. I wanted to be able to see you again, to hand it to you, and so show you how sincere I was." 

She says, "You're right. I am sorry to say he wouldn't look for it or even consider giving it to me, probably the thought of touching it would scare him to death. Maybe that's why he... well, why he left, or is leaving me. And if I'm being honest with you, it was not so long ago that thought was breaking my heart." She pauses, then smiles. "But that is why I'm here with you and not him." Ruby steps towards him, stands on her toes and hands on his face, kisses him softly on the lips. "You don't need that ring to prove anything to me. I already know." 

He steps back and reaches into his coat pocket, taking out a folded up sheet of paper. He says "I met with my lawyer today to take care of this." She unfolds it to see that it is some sort of legal document. Before she asks he says, "It is the deed to this property, the land that I purchased from your parents, now signed over from me to you, no strings attached. I still haven't found the actual ring but it has to be out there somewhere, probably under a foot of mud and muck. A hurricane came through this area a few years back which created havoc and probably the ring shifted it to another part of the lake. So while I can't give you the ring itself I am giving it to you indirectly by passing onto you the entire one-hundred-fifty-five acres comprised of the lake and lands immediately surrounding it. 

And as for the present condition of the lake, do you see that large oil drill out there? It can dig up to a thousand feet down and the fresh water is down no more than a few hundred feet. Once we start drilling and hit the water it the entire Lake will fill back up again." Ruby can't hide the fact that she is absolutely flabbergasted. Her eyes start to well up with tears as she looks at the paper in her hand. "All this over a stupid twelve-year-old girl throwing an insignificant ring into a lake on a whim. George I-," Ruby can't finish her thought as a small tear rolls down her cheek. 

He replies, "Actually, I believe that you were thirteen at the time. And what you do with this now is entirely up to you, it's now yours. I can have the workmen stop searching for the ring immediately if you would like and we can have the lake refilled tomorrow." "Yes, fill up the lake, stop searching for the ring..." Ruby throws herself into George's arms and embraces him tightly. She whispers into his ear, "...You don't need it." He replies, "Well, as I said before, I was never going to hold you to that old promise. And I'm not ready to ask you that question again just yet, but also haven't ruled it out either. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go talk to my work foreman about the new owner's wishes for the property." 

Ruby stands still, in shock, as she watches George walk away. Her mind reeling, her thoughts jumbled and confused. Why was he still not sure about her? In Promise City he wouldn't stop asking her to marry him and now even if she wanted it, he wouldn't. Is that what I really want though? I don't want to get married do I? If not, then why am I here leading the poor boy on like I would do anything for him? Why did you tell him you love him? Ruby wipes her face with her hand and pushes her hair off her face. She knows the answer but can't believe it is suddenly how she feels. Or was it as sudden as she thought? She needed guidance, she needed to be able to talk to someone. At least confirm she had gone crazy. She needed a friend. She wanted to talk to George but at least right now he seemed... inaccessible. 

She looks out over the dry lake bed, biting her lip, as she waits for George to return. George spends around ten minutes talking to a tall man wearing work clothes and a fancy silk top hat that appears inconsistent with the rest of his attire. George returns and says, "Okay, it's settled. They'll start to remove the equipment this evening and tomorrow they'll begin refilling the lake. It should look like the way you remember it by Wednesday." Ruby smiles. "Thank you, for all of it. It's very special that you would do all this for me," she says, holding up the piece of paper in her hand. "I'm still in shock that you would think to look for it. So thank you. Maybe we can come back later in the week to see how it looks." 

Ruby takes one more look out across the dry bed. "I wonder what happened to it..." she says softly. George replies, "The hurricane mixed up the bottom and deposited it somewhere within the many acres of the lake. I would have found it eventually." Ruby just smiles at him then looks out over the lake, contemplating. Finally she takes George's hand. "Now I'm a new land, well, lake owner, we should celebrate!” He states, “Both actually, the lake and the acres of land surrounding it." She asks, “What would you like to do? As they say, the world is our oyster, we can do anything you want to." 

He states, "Assuming that you still do not wish to attend your parent's garden party that is taking place now, we could do whatever you would like." Ruby blinks a few times and considers. "Well...," Ruby summons her courage, "Okay, let's go to the party." "Are you sure?" he asks. "I...I don't know what type of reception we can expect from them." She states, "No, I'm not sure. Not too long ago I never wanted to see them again. And with things between you and I being... well, I don't know what they are... I"m not sure. Maybe we shouldn't. Do you want to?" 
He replies, "I have very mixed feelings. I do not want them to do anything that would upset you." She says, “I just don't want them to do anything that would force me to stay here." 

She looks at George, "You know, against my will. I can't guarantee they won't do something to upset me, they're pretty good at that. Perhaps we shouldn't." The pause is not very long this time. "Or perhaps it's time to face them." He replies, "Or perhaps we could arrange to meet them some time when they aren't surrounded by all of their society friends. We could invite them to my house for lunch or dinner tomorrow, that would provide a setting that you might be more comfortable in for the inevitable reunion. Also, don't forget, they need you to maintain their lies about where you were for the last five years." 

Ruby takes a deep breath in. "That would give them time to...," her voice trails off. She looks out over the lake, exhales and considers. "Alright, invite them for dinner. Tonight would be better, I don't want to be worrying about it too long." She bites her lip. "I can't believe I'm suggesting this. You'll be by my side, right George?" He says, "You ask silly questions. Of course I am on your side, although I am optimistically hoping that the situation will not require it." 

Ruby smiles at him. "I just wanted to make sure you'll stay with me." Ruby takes his hand and pulls him to the carriage. "Now I'll need you to distract me so I don't think about it all afternoon. Come on. We can come back to our lake later in the week." He says, "I think I know of a distraction." He heads outside and chats briefly with William. He then returns and they get into the carriage which then departs.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-four, “The Poker Tournament Resumes” , Monday, June 19th, 5:15 P.M. * 

Kate regretfully left the tub, but the time of quiet relaxation stayed with her. She put on the soft green dress she'd brought with her, the last new one from Boston. This one featured the v-shaped neckline that the dress she'd worn in New York had, and the same sort of white gauze to make it decent. The style was simplicity itself with only a small bustle and no frills or ruffles. Those just served to distract from poor dressmaking anyway. She pinned up some of her damp hair but left most of it to hang loose down her back. Once she was dressed and ready she went over to the Lucky Lady to see how things stood. 

The tournament is fifteen minutes away from resuming. A single table has been set up for the four remaining participants. The saloon is even more crowded than usual, as there is nothing else newsworthy for the visiting reporters to do while the jury is in their deliberations so they have come to the tournament to cover it. 

Kate notes a pair of men over near the kitchen door at one of the smaller tables. One is a handsome man of around thirty wearing a light green suit. The other is an older man, maybe around forty-five or so, and about twenty pounds heavier than his companion. What jumps out in Kate's mind is that the two strangers both have guns in their gun belts rather than having checked them at the door. 

Kate walked casually over to the bar where Jeff Mills was serving drinks and keeping an eye on the door and the other security people. "Jeff, those two men at the table near the kitchen... they're still armed?" Jeff replies, "Yes, they're Federal agents. They've been here in Promise City before, last summer when the James Gang robbed the town they conducted the investigation. They've already spoken to Mr. Van Horne and he's allowed them to keep their weapons." 

"Federal agents?" Kate looked at them again. "Usually I'm pretty well informed about what's going on, but this time I'm lost. To do with Mr. Earp, perhaps?" Jeff replies, "I imagine, I wasn't going to ask. I've had enough difficulties of my own with the United State government over the years to want to draw their attention to me. As long as they're not here to arrest me I'll give them plenty of distance." She says, "Wise words, I'll do the same. I won't be here long anyway, I have a party to go to at the El Parador. Edwin Booth will be leaving tomorrow and we're giving him a send off." She looked around the room and saw Ginnie hurrying from table to table. "Do you need a hand while I'm here or are you all set?" “All set”, is the reply. 

Virgil Earp and Bat Masterson enter the Lucky Lady together, checking their guns at the bar, and then heading over to the bar for drinks. Kate stiffened when Virgil Earp came in, but also realized she hadn't left word about how much or where the horses were. Jeff asked the men what they wanted, and as he filled their orders Kate kept talking to Jeff, saying, "I brought a couple horses into town from the ranch, thinking with so many people in town I might be able to sell a few, but I suppose with Drover's here that's not likely. Good animals, probably worth a good $150 apiece. I might just end up trotting them back out to the ranch in the morning." 

Virgil Earp heads across the room to speak to one of the newspaper reporters. Masterson shifts over to the barstool near Kate. He asks Jeff for a shot from a bottle on the counter behind him. While Jeff's back is turned he casually slides some bills folded together over to Kate. Kate nonchalantly picked up the money and tucked it up her sleeve. As Jeff turned around to bring the shot she added, "Of course, tomorrow is election day so I probably won't be able to get out of town. But Dorita won't mind me taking up a couple stalls for an extra day." Masterson casually heads away from the table and heads over to Virgil Earp. The two depart. 

Evan Adair arrives with a woman on each arm, the females being Annie Lambert and Fannie Mitchum who both worked upstairs at the Palace. Each has a large glass of ice water in their free hand. Adair takes his place at the table while the ladies pull up chairs behind him. "That man," Kate said, shaking her head. "I've half a mind to get a bigger glass and stand behind him." She smiled again at Jeff and wandered off into the crowd. 

Chester and Clarisse walk into the Lucky Lady. They come over to Kate. Chester says, "Afternoon, Kate. Did you hear? The jury is deciding Wyatt Earp's fate now. I thought Behan would have called more witnesses." Chester shrugs his shoulders. She replies, "I was there during Mr. Behan's cross-examination. Revealing Mr. Earp's relationship with Miss Marcus seemed to throw him off. And I doubt there were many witnesses he could call if no one really saw anything. I'll just be glad when this is all over." 

Chester replies, "Me too. Having him in our jail will attract the remaining Cowboy Gang members. If there are any left. I didn't know he told Behan about Miss Marcus. But if it put the Sheriff off-balance, then it was worth, it I guess." 

Clarisse says, "Hello, Mrs. Kale. How are you?" "Very well, Miss Townsend. Thank you," Kate smiled. "Mrs. Fly was happy to spend some time with your sewing circle before she left for Los Angeles." Clarisse smiles back. "That is wonderful. Mrs. Fly had some very handy tips and was a very good conversationalist. She had nothing but good things to say about you. I'm sorry I didn't see her go." Kate says, “She was a lovely guest to have, I'll miss her." "Clarisse nods and says, "It must be tough. So many of your friends have gone away. But you can still make new ones." 

She turned to Chester and added, "Let us hope the jury does their duty quickly and we can get him moved, whatever the verdict." Just then Mr. Van Horne entered to get things started. "If you get tired of the tournament, Chester, come over to the El Parador later. There'll be a party there tonight. I won't be here much longer myself. Enjoy yourselves," Kate said with a smile and then moved through the room. He says, "Thanks Kate. We'll see you later." They find a seat with a good view of the table. Chester orders a beer, Clarisse has a water. 

Her eyes fell on Sandra Wainwright and she hurried over. "Escaping the relations?" she asked quietly. Sandra says "Absolutely. I was almost hoping to have been chosen for that jury just to get out of having to be around them. Thankfully they will be leaving tomorrow." Kate asks, "Did you work out that inheritance mess?" She replies, "Yes, as it wasn't a conflict of interest with his Marshal duties Attorney Berg was able to represent myself and Don. He made sure that a fair settlement was reached." 

"Good, I'm glad it's all settled and you can get your life back again." Kate paused, then said, "Tomorrow is going to be busy, but maybe in a day or two we can make time for a visit? I need to talk through some things, and I need to look over your music and see what's new." Sandra indicates that would be wonderful, that she has nothing particular planned other than casting her ballot. 

"Thank you," she answered warmly. "I should get going, I suppose. Vera Blake is having a small gathering that Emery Shaw wanted me to stop by at and then I have to be at the El Parador. Always too much to do. Feel free to come by the Cantina later if you like, it's a party for Estaban if he makes it out of the jury room, and for Edwin Booth no matter what." Still curious about the federal agents, Kate finally decided it was time to go and headed toward Vera Blake's. If nothing else perhaps she could reschedule yet again with Austin Blake to come out to the ranch. 

When Jake arrived Kate managed to get near him before he sat down and said quietly. "I talked to Job today. Apparently some of his recent decisions weren't of his own free will. Kevin Tomlinson is looking to see if anything can be done legally to reverse them." Jake says, "Thank you. I was going to approach him as I began to suspect the same today." Jake gives her a smirk, "While Tomlinson looks into legal remedies, Jake will examine more creative means. Wish me luck." He leaves her with a broad smile and takes his seat at the table. 

Brett Maverick arrives promptly at 5:30 P.M. Cornelius Van Horne enters the room. He states "Welcome back to our third consecutive evening of the poker tournament. I anticipate that due to the success we may make this an annual occurrence. As our Hostess Miss Peacock is preoccupied with doing her civic duty I will be acting as Host, so Mr. Isaac Stevens will deal for the indefinite future. Mr. Stevens, you may begin at your leisure." 

Van Horne announces that they will play for the next four hours, or break earlier if the Earp jury returns sooner with a verdict as he anticipates the reporters would return there and would like to have them present at the tournament as well. The minimum ante is now set at $ 200. The fresh deck of cards is opened and they are dealt out to the players. 

Kate arrived outside of Drover’s Hotel and hesitated, quite aware the she had not been invited by Mrs. Blake herself. But it was a public place after all. She took a deep breath and went inside. Vera ushers Kate over. Kate sees that all of the Unity Party candidates are present except for Chester. Also present are most of the Wells Fargo and Morand Cartage employees. "You're very kind," Kate said as Vera welcomed her. Usually Kate would have gone right over to Emery Shaw, but tonight she did not, instead seeking out Austin Blake. 

Blake greets her and states, "Well then, it is nice to see you Mrs. Kale. I trust that you've been rather busy these days, it's been a while." Kate says, "Busier than you could imagine. I'm so sorry about the last time we were supposed to meet. I did send word from Dos Cabezas. I was on ranch business and taken ill; I ended up spending the night there. I suppose if I spent a little more time relaxing I might not have gotten sick in the first place." He replies, "It is not a problem, we've been rather busy ourselves what with Vera's election campaign. Originally Mrs. Barker was going to spend a lot of time helping her but her Deputy duties have taken priority so I've had to pick up the slack." 

Kate says, "The last two weeks have been busy for the deputies. It's a shame Mrs. Barker was pulled away though, I know she feels very strongly about this election and your wife's candidacy. I'm sure you've been up to the task though. Well, after the elections are over and things have settled again we can try to reschedule our tour. How do you think things will fall out tomorrow? I don't always get a good picture of how the town feels." 

Austin says, "I think Ashley King's antics may have doomed the Law and Order party but this Earp trial may come back to help them depending upon what the final verdict is. When Chumbley was getting our text for his pre-election edition of the Mirror coming out tonight he let it slip that Frank Condon gave him text for two different advertisements depending upon whether a verdict comes in before press time or not." Kate says, "Let us hope that the verdict doesn't come back before most of the votes have been cast, then. I was there at the end of trial but I didn't get any feeling for which way it would go. In fact, it felt like it was going to be a struggle between the jurors. 

She then asks, “How about the Liberty Party's chances?" He replies, "Hard to say. Ever since Earp was caught they've had rather large crowds at their headquarters, but most of that was for the free alcohol so it is difficult to say if that will translate into actual votes for their party." "If their hangovers are bad enough maybe they won't show up at all," Kate said lightly. "Although I wouldn't put it past Adair and Fisk to water their drinks. I imagine the crowds are larger since any number of their supporters were once part of the Cowboy Gang." 

He replies, "Yes, and while Earp was hunting anybody associated with that Gang they stayed away for their own safety, but once he was caught they started to congregate there again." "I don't approve of how he was doing it, but Earp at least kept them away," She sighed. "I know the incorporation is a good thing, and more necessary the more we grow, but it's a bit frightening. A lot of things will change, and one of the things I love about this place is the freedom. Not Fisk and Adair's kind, but I'm sure you know what I mean." "Yes, I know exactly what you mean," he replies. 

Kris Wagner of Wells Fargo, one of the replacement sponsors for Hoover School, stops by to ask Kate how things at the school are going. Kate chatted with Mr. Wagner for a few minutes, telling him about their recent speakers and how well the students were settling in. She mentioned the new portrait of Mr. Hoover that was now at the school and mentioned that Mr. Stevens daughters had started today. "It's almost time for our next meeting with our sponsors, although I've heard some talk of consolidating schools after the election." 

Wagner replies, "Yes, but before that happens I was curious if I could take a crack at teaching. I would like to explain to them the principles of operating a business as well as some history about Wells Fargo itself." Kate says, "That would fit in quite well with some plans I have. I want to take the older students to businesses in town so they could see what kind of careers are available here and what's involved in following them. I can't see any reason you couldn't come into the class and talk to the students. What made you think of it, if I may ask?" He replies, "My sons Luke and Jacob told me how much they enjoyed Mr. Caudell's presentation today. Tomorrow will be a rather busy day due to my company having to provide transportation out of town for all of the reporters and tournament participants so I couldn't fit it in then, but how about Wednesday?" 

She says, "Wednesday would be just fine. I'm sure it will be a thrill for your boys to see their father in the front of the class." He replies, "Well then, I will look forward to it. I might bring Chuck Nevers with me too, since his daughter Gina is enrolled too. He could tell your class some interesting stories from his many years as a driver. Did you know he started out here in the west as a boy back with the Pony Express?" She says, "I didn't. Riding the Pony Express was quite dangerous, was it not?" Wagner replies, "Very, especially for Chuck as he was only eleven at the time. He has some very colorful stories about that." 

"Well, nothing too colorful on Wednesday, some of the children are still quite young," she said with a smile. "I, on the other hand, would enjoy hearing a few some day soon. Eleven is young to be on your own working." He replies, "Indeed it is, but hardly unusual out here in the west. Our mutual friend Jeff Mills found himself growing up at a very young age as well." "Yes, Jeff has told us his story as well. My girl Ginnie was in a similar situation. She doesn't have to be a grown-up now, but she is so used to caring for herself that I have to allow her a certain amount of independence. She would chafe under the usual rules for a girl her age. It's a foreign thing to me; my life as a young girl was so different." Kate chatted a few more minutes with Mr. Wagner, then moved around the room saying hello to the others there and wishing good luck to everyone tomorrow. 

They would be expecting her at the El Parador soon, but it would be rude to leave without speaking to Emery. She went over and said, "Thank you for inviting me to drop by, I had a chance to talk to some people I don't often see." Shaw chats with her for a few minutes and then excuses himself, heading back over to talk to some more potential voters. Kate went back over to Vera Blake and thanked her, then excused herself. It was rather nice to walk alone, and she didn't hurry on her way to the El Parador, even stopping in the stables to visit with Meribel for a few moments before she entered the Cantina. 

Back at the Lucky Lady, Maverick starts out strong and the pots remain high as all four players are not shy about participating. The winning of hands shifts around, with Maverick still dominating and Adair winning slightly more than Cook and Hawkes. By 6:30 PM Maverick is up $ 2500, Adair is up $ 1600, Cook is down $ 1900 and Hawkes is down $ 2200. For the next thirty minutes the losers from the first hour turn the tables on the other two and winning all six hands, with Hawkes taking four and Cook taking the other two. One of the Cook hands included high bets from Maverick and Hawkes and one of the Hawkes hands included high bets from Maverick and Cook.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-five, “Curious Visitors at the Lucky Lady” , Monday, June 19th, 7:00 P.M. * 

Being focused on his game, it took Jake a while to notice the of men near the kitchen. Most notably that they were armed. Jake says just loud enough for everyone at his table to hear, "Who are those gentlemen over near the kitchen door? The one pretending to be a cactus in that green suit and his friend." Isaac Stevens says, "I think they are friends of Mr. Van Horne, they were speaking to him earlier before the session." 

The next hand is dealt. Jake notes that Adair is now somewhat more nervous, glancing occasionally to the men in the corner. All players bet $ 200 above the ante on the hand, with Jake winning. On the next hand Adair folds but the others all stay in with $ 400 above the ante being bet. Maverick wins this one with a full house Kings over nines while Jake had a full house Queens over sixes. Hawkes wins the next two hands, Jake and Maverick both folding on the first but Adair staying in for another $ 300. All four players stayed in for the second, with the pot increased $ 300 each above the ante. As the Clock reaches 7:15 PM the last four hands leave Hawkes up $ 1400, Maverick up $ 300, Cook down $ 100 and Adair down $ 1600. 

Jake looks down at his last played hand and comments, "What a funny coincidence. Those are just about the exact same cards held by the right honorable James Donald Cameron, Republican from the great State of Pennsylvania when he broke the late Zachariah Chandler's bankroll. After Chandler passed the reins of the Republican National Chairmen to Cameron they had a late night game. It was not public knowledge but those boys do like to play poker for high stakes. Sadly for Chandler he was never much good at it so kept it quiet. I got to watch and wait on the table because Uncle Blair is one of Cameron's top advisors. 

It is quite amazing what those men talk about when they get liquored up and play poker, thinking no one is listening." Jake smiles a cat ate the mouse smile and glances at Adair. "Funny thing is after Marshall Jewell took over the chairmanship, he and Cameron played poker too! That is just the way of life in politics I suppose; gentlemen entertaining themselves while they pass on the important knowledge to their successors." Jake goes back to focusing on his cards. 

Adair breaks out in a bit of a sweat, something Jake has never seen him do before. The Palace Saloon owner also appears to loose his focus on the game as the next hand goes $ 400 over the ante and he stays in despite having mediocre cards, with Hawkes barely taking the pot as Maverick and Cook both had good hands as well. Like a shark sensing when there is blood in the water, Maverick then adds to Adair's misery by asking him about his being in England during the dates that Jake had suggested. 

Jake notes that the two gentlemen with the guns seated over by the state perk up at hearing that, despite the fact that they hadn't seemed to be hearing the table conversation across the room. Adair barely looks at his cards and folds during the next hand, which goes $ 200 over the ante for the other players and Jake wins. Adair does the same at the hand after, which goes $ 400 over the ante and Jake wins again. 

Once again in a low voice just loud enough for his table Jake says, "I do believe those gentlemen are straining to hear what is being said at this table." He chuckles, "Anyone here have a skeleton or two in their closet? They look too well dressed to be bounty hunters, excepting the green color. If they were Arizona law folks would know them. This little mystery is starting to get interesting." Silver Jake Cook continues to cheerfully play his hand. 

On the next hand Jake is dealt a garbage hand and he folds. This allows him time to focus on the rest of the room and he catches the Western Union telegraph operator Dave Melany being let into the room from the kitchen door by Maria where he quickly brings a telegram over to the two seated men and then quickly departs out through the kitchen as quickly as he arrived. This hand only goes $ 100 over the ante, and Hawkes wins. 

After a while, Chester and Clarisse decide to visit the Drover's Hotel. "Come on, let's see Mr. Shaw and the others. They'll be wondering where we are." They walk slowly to the party, arm in arm, enjoying each other's company. Eventually they make it to the Unity Party semi-rally. Chester seeks out Vera Blake. "Evening, Mrs. Blake. Thanks you for inviting us. It's nice to see you again. I'm actually nervous about the election tomorrow. Mr. Shaw did well for himself at the debate." 

Vera replies, "And you did very well at the trial. You better explained through your answers what has been going on in this town and your investigations. Mr. Earp's testimony shouldn't hurt you either, and what Mr. Upton said about the Marshal Berg's honor will reflect favorably on you as well." Chester and Clarisse decide to stay for a couple hours at Vera Blake's gathering. 

Meanwhile, Kate enters the El Parador Cantina. As per a typical Dorita party, the place is already jumping with quite a few of the wood elves of the area in attendance. Kate immediately notices Francesca Perez over at a table with Frank Condon and his new fiancé. Kate headed for the table. She had not seen Francesca Perez since the capture of the hooded riders. With a smile at all three she said, "It's a pleasure to see you all. Mrs. Perez, I hope you're doing well." She smiles and says "I am Kate. And how are you doing? I heard that you got shot last Friday night." 

Kate replies, "It was nothing serious. I was sitting with Edwin Booth, and Mr. Watson's first shot went through his shoulder and lodged in my arm. Dr. Eaton did a wonderful job and it's healing quite nicely. Other than that I'm quite well. Mr. Condon, I hope you'll accept my congratulations and best wishes on your engagement." He replies, "Why thank you Mrs. Kale, I agree, James does amazing work as a surgeon. Promise City is lucky to have him. Have you met Leila Morales yet?" 

"I have not, but I'm glad to do so." Kate offered her hand. "My congratulations to you as well, Miss Morales. It's so nice to meet someone under such pleasant circumstances." She gestures to Frank Condon and replies, "Si, I had met Francis a few years ago when there were only a handful of buildings here. I was surprised to find that he remembered me." Francesca Perez interjects, "Oh, he never forgot. After you left he had nobody to dance with except me, but all he talked about was you. If I hadn't been happily married I might have gotten jealous." 

Kate says, "A happily married woman always recognizes a man who wishes to be so himself and understands. I would guess the town has grown quite dramatically since you last were here? I only arrived in January, so not much has changed for me." She replies, "Yes, it was too small for me before. I live in a rather large city down in Mexico. This place is finally getting to a size that I will be comfortable living in." Kate says, "I know what you mean. I'm from Boston, and while I love Promise City sometimes I miss the things a big city has to offer. The theater and concerts, a shop for everything you could imagine, libraries and museums and restaurants... I imagine I will visit home more often than I really should." 

Leila says, "What I miss are the colors. In my city in Mexico has fire colors - reds, oranges, yellows - adorn the buildings, the clothing, plus there is no shortage of blues as well. Here there are too many things that are brown, gray and black. This town needs a woman's touch." Kate smiled. "You're not the only one who thinks so; more than one lady here would like to bring a little color. This town is just a little utilitarian, isn't it? But out on my ranch it's a beautiful green, and when the sun sets you get a beautiful show of red, yellow and orange." 

They chat for another fifteen minutes until Edwin and Conrad Booth arrive along with Theodore Roosevelt. Kate joins the two brothers and they have a light meal of Dorita's fine cooking as Edwin had not eaten since a late breakfast. Edwin still has the arm in the sling but jokes that it will be the first thing he parts with once he boards the stagecoach. 

Jake continues to focus on adding to his bank roll, glancing at the strangers between hands. The next hand is dealt. Unfortunately Jake again gets poor cards so folds. The other three remain in, the pot being raised $ 300 above the ante. Before the cards are shown Jeremiah Peck enters the front door and yells inside "The Earp Jury is returning! Looks like a verdict is in." The reporters and photographers rush out the door so quickly that there is a traffic jam at the door which Thom has to help sort out. 

Cornelius Van Horne returns to the table and says, "This is the last hand then. We'll take a break of one hour." The cards are shown and the winner is Maverick with a Royal Flush, the other two having a flush and three-of-a-kind. A nervous Adair, having lost all nine hands dealt this session, quickly rushes from the room. The clock reads 7:45 PM Van Horne states to the remaining three players, "I'm impressed gentlemen. You are now within $ 2200 from highest to lowest with Mr. Cook leading at $ 16,400, Mr. Hawkes at $ 15,800, Mr. Adair at $ 15,300 and Mr. Maverick at $ 14,200. I would say that any one of you could win at this point. I will see you in an hour." 

As the men ate lightly at the El Parador, Dorita kept making sure Kate's plate was laden with good things. After she'd eaten almost twice what the men had, she sheepishly explained, "Dorita thinks I'm too thin, and I didn't feel like arguing with her today." And it's been a long, long time since lunch, she thought. Just as Kate was saying how much they would miss having Edwin there, Jeremiah Peck thrust his head in the door and shouted that the jury was back. 

Kate's heart thumped in her chest and she squeezed Conrad's hand under the table. "I guess Estaban will make it to his party," she said with an even voice. "Let's go find out what they decided." The four walked together over to the town hall, arriving early enough to get seats near the center of the room. It was bright and loud with chattering voices all trying to guess what the jury had decided, but Kate was quiet, well aware that whatever it was the Earps would finally be out of her life. Kate didn't realize she was muttering to herself until Conrad leaned over to her and whispered, "What was that, my dear?" She replies, "I was just being grateful that this is almost all over." 

As the Lucky Lady, Isaac Stevens heads upstairs as does Van Horne. Maverick and Hawkes both head out the door as well. Jonathan and Boston Harker take charge of the piles of poker chips as Harry Rote helps to clear the gaming table and replace it with a new tablecloth. most people file out of the Lucky Lady, Jake orders some food from Maria and while waiting searches for the two strangers. Jake sees the two men are among the few patrons who do not leave to go hear the results of he verdict, staying at the table over by the stage. He Decides to approach them and introduce himself. 

"Greetings gentlemen," Jake says with his pleasant I am the owner here smile, "Silver Jake Cook." He offers them his hand. "Welcome to the Lucky Lady. It is a shame you missed most of the Poker Tournament, it has been exciting. What brings you here?" The younger man in the green suit stands and shakes him hand. He states, "Hello Mr. Cook, this is a fine establishment that you have here. I am afraid that I am not at liberty to discuss the reason for our visit. My associate is Artemis Gordon and my name is West, James West." 

"Thank you for the compliment, we are proud of what we have done so far. If you cannot tell me how I can assist, Mr. West, then all I can do is bid you and Mr. Gordon a pleasant visit. I trust you will enjoy the rest of the tournament." Jake scratches at his beard and adds, "Though with the speed at which Mr. Evan Adair departed I wonder if he is coming back. I have not seen him act so strangely prior to this. He is a vain man, careful to maintain his image. Being a gambler by trade, my instincts say not to place a large bet upon his return." Jake shrugs. "I do hope he does. I am anxious to relieve him of his stack fair and square. I have always suspected that he comes by his wealth via illicit means." 

Gordon says, "You appear to be very perceptive Mr. Cook. But I believe that your concerns are unfounded. There will be no stagecoaches leaving this town until tomorrow and your poker companion Adair has never learned how to ride a horse." West interrupts him to say, "Artemis, that is quite enough." He turns back and says, "Mr. Gordon never learned when to keep quiet. Mr. Cook, Mr. Gordon and I are federal agents. We are currently here on assignment from the United States Secretary of State Frederick T. Frelinghuysen to locate your associate Adair on behalf of the British Ambassador. After we found him we notified Washington of his whereabouts. 

We have been waiting for further orders and have just now received authorization directly from the United States Attorney General Benjamin H. Brewster to place him under arrest. Now that you know that I am afraid that you will have to remain here in this room under our supervision for the next hour and to say nothing to anybody else who might choose to warn Mr. Adair of the fate that awaits him." 

"Federal..." Jake slips and then is quiet while they are talking. I expected Lloyds of London, this is even better. His mood brightens considerably at the prospects of Adair arrested by Feds. "I have no interest in Evan Adair avoiding his date with justice. I am happy to do as you instructed. However, I believe you may underestimate Evan Adair. He has many connections and resources. However, I will leave this work to the professionals. Ah, there is my dinner, if you will excuse me. Please let me know if I can be of any service." Artemis Gordon departs but James West remains. Jake's dinner is rather peaceful in the nearly empty saloon for around fifteen minutes or so.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-six, “The Verdict” , Monday, June 19th, 8:00 P.M. * 

The Promise City Town Hall quickly fills up. People continue to file in while Marshall Berg and Deputy Marshall Barker escort Wyatt Earp along with his brother Virgil and both lawyers through the back door and back to their seats. The faces of the jury do not reveal anything conclusive, with a mix of emotions visible. Once the room is full, with all of the seats taken and two dozen people standing Tomlinson orders the doors closed. Judge Isby warns the photographers not to take any photographs until the court is adjourned. He then pounds the gavel and declares court back in session. 

Judge Isby turns to the Jury and says, “What are the verdicts?” The jury foreman is Brown’s Ice House owner Maxwell Brown stands and says, “Judge, we have reached verdicts for eight of the ten charges and have a question for you regarding the remaining two.” Judge Isby says, “Very well, you can begin with the resolved verdicts.” Maxwell Brown looks at a piece of paper in his hand and says, “For the charges of premeditated murder against Claude Buckley, Gordy Bryson, Dennis Garvin, Colin Hunter, Jasper Ordway, Nicholas Thayer, Vaughn Palmer and Stephen Wicks we find the defendant Wyatt Earp to be ‘Not Guilty'.” 

There is much commotion in the court and the Judge has to pound the gavel to restore order. Kate groaned inwardly, not at the verdict, but at the lack of one on two charges. She held Conrad's hand tighter and waited. Once the court is quiet Judge Isby asks, “What is your question regarding the charges concerning Porter Norris and Charlie Villers?” Brown asks, “Judge, may we take into consideration a lesser charge than pre-meditated murder regarding the deaths of those two men?” 

Judge Isby says, “No, that was the sole charge that the prosecutor chose to levy. And under the laws of the United States Constitution regarding double jeopardy he cannot be tried a second time for the exact same incident. So for each of those two instances you must decide now if the defendant is either guilty or not guilty of that charge.” Kate shook her head. Wyatt Earp would go free because Sheriff Behan had reached too far. She tried to focus her mind and think through the ramifications of this for the elections, but could not. 

Judge Isby then asks the Jury Foreman, “Do you need time to return and deliberate further?” Brown replies to the Judge, “No, sir, not based upon that answer. We as a jury feel collectively that Mr. Earp’s actions on the 15th in deciding to shoot at and kill those men was wrong. Unlike the situation at the Crazy-8 Ranch on the 1st where the lives of the lawmen were clearly threatened, this time Mr. Earp did not know what was going on within Fisk’s house. Earp acted prematurely and used unnecessary force and we feel that punishment for those actions would be appropriate. However, he did not go there that morning with plans to murder those men, it was not premeditated, he acted on an impulse and with the best of intentions. Therefore, under the parameters given to us as a Jury, we have to rule ‘Not Guilty’.” 

Pandemonium breaks out as several photographers shoot pictures. Judge Isby pounds the gavel and stand up yelling. “Order! The next person who speaks or even moves will be jailed for contempt of court!” Kate's hands were shaking. Her head was swimming as the room burst into activity. Mr. Roosevelt was talking excitedly to Edwin Booth, but she wasn't really hearing as she sat glued to her seat. The room immediately quiets down. Judge Isby then says, “I thank the Jury for your service. Mr. Earp, you have been acquitted of all charges and are free to go. Sheriff Behan, I would like to see you immediately over at the Arizona Territorial Office Building. Court is adjourned.” Judge Isby pounds the gavel a final time and exits the stage. 

Several well wishers head up to Wyatt Earp to offer their congratulations to him. Other people leave the building with looks of absolute disgust on their faces. Deputy Barker accompanies Sheriff Behan and Deputy Sheriff Leslie over to the Arizona Territorial Office Building. Bat Masterson approaches Kate and whispers into her ear "El Parador stable, right?" She nodded. "The grey and the chestnut with the white stockings. Please go." Kevin Tomlinson heads over to where Earp is and ushers the man way from his fan base. Wyatt and Virgil depart, with photographer's snapping their picture. 

Kate notes that the jury for the most part makes their way quietly out the building with only Henry Weller and Maxwell Brown sticking around to talk to the reporters. "Conrad, my dear, can we leave please?" Kate said numbly. "I'd really like to get out of here." He says, "Of course. Do you want to go back to the El Parador now or your home?" She says, "I need a few moments of peace. Home for just a few minutes, then we can go back to the El Parador." Instead of offering his arm Conrad laid his hand against her back and guided her through the crowd. Once in the street they headed for her house. Edwin Booth remains with Roosevelt at the Town Hall. 

They soon reach the house and head inside. Conrad says, "Well, I guess that shouldn't come as too much of a surprise. Elihu Upton mounted an excellent defense." Kate replies, "Yes, but what freed him was Sheriff Behan reaching too far with his charges. Mr. Brown said it himself, Earp would have been convicted of lesser charges. I'm sure Behan's getting an earful from Judge Isby." 
Kate sat down on the sofa and sighed. "Is it really all over? Can I finally put that family in the past?" Conrad says, "Yes, you can. The long saga of the Earp's is finally over. They will be gone from your life." 

She says, "I keep thinking I must have imagined everything, that I'll wake up and they'll still be haunting me." Now that she was home she'd begun to relax the iron control she'd held over herself earlier. Looking suddenly much younger, tears began to leak from her eyes. Her voice caught in her throat, cutting off any words. Embarrassed, she hid her face behind her hands and tried to calm herself enough to speak. "I'm sorry. I don't know what's the matter with me." 

Conrad goes up to her and takes a handkerchief from his suit jacket pocket. He wipes her eyes and says, "You are feeling a huge weight finally lifted from your shoulders, a burden that has been weighting down upon you. I for one will be glad that he is gone for good, in all the time that I've known you the only argument we've ever had was about him. Good riddance to bad rubbish." Kate took his hand and coaxed him on to the sofa next to her. "I'll be glad too. Wyatt and his horrible brother Virgil will be gone and I can leave the last vestiges of the past where they belong." She laid her head against his shoulder and sighed. "Just a few minutes and then we can go. Don't worry about the wrinkles, I'll fix them for you." 

Conrad wraps his arms around her and gives he a warm embrace, "I am not worried about a wrinkled suit, my only concern is you." "That's the nicest thing anyone's said to me all day." She settled herself against him and enjoyed the warm comfort of his arms in the quiet house. When her mind tried to race away she instead focused on the steady beating of his heart and sound of his breath going in and out, and her own as it steadied and calmed. After about fifteen minutes she kissed his cheek and said, "Thank you, that was just what I needed. We'd best go or people will think we've been up to something." She sat up. "Am I mussed?" 

Conrad replies with a smile, "No, but if you give me another opportunity I will be sure to take care of that for you." "I am nothing if not generous, I always like to give people a second chance," she laughed. Conrad leans over but instead of a tight embrace instead gives Kate a very soft and tender kiss upon the lips followed by an equally soft "I love you." She touched his cheek with her fingertips and breathed, "I love you, too." She kissed him again just as softly, but just couldn't resist teasing, "But you don't know how to muss a girl very well." 

He replies, "Well, I would suggest that practice makes perfect, but my brother will be waiting for us back at the El Parador and with the verdict in he and his traveling companions will be leaving tomorrow." "What a sad waste of this big, empty house." She sighed a dramatic sigh. "Let us do our duty and see your brother off. Family is so tiresome." This time she did stand up and fetch her shawl. "We have plenty of time to get mussing right, there's no great hurry." They depart for the El Parador. 

Earp juror Darla Peacock returns to the Lucky Lady and heads upstairs without speaking to anybody. Not long there after close to a dozen tournament watchers return exclaiming that Earp was acquitted on all charges. Jake continues with his fine meal, glass of water and tumbler of bourbon appearing to the world as uninterested in the Earp trial. 

It is around 8:30 when most of the tournament patrons as well as a few of the reporters begin to make their way back to the Lucky Lady. Darla Peacock emerges, having fixed her hair and put on a nice new dress. She has the "Hostess" arm band on. Cornelius Van Horne arrives shortly thereafter and from the look of things is planning to deal this hand. As the clock near 8:45 Brady Hawkes and Brett Maverick return and take their places at the table. When it is time to resume Evan Adair is still not back, nor is Artemis Gordon. 

Jake comments, "It is not like Mr. Adair to be less than timely. I would say give him a moment or two, and then begin. We can always toss his ante in for the first few hands until he arrives." Van Horne says, "Punctuality is important, the ante is now $ 300. Toss in three gold coins from his pile please." Jonathan Harker does so. Van Horne deals out the first hand. Cook finds himself with poor cards and takes three, leaving him with two pair. He discards the one stray card and finds himself with a full house Jacks over Fives. Maverick raises the ante by $ 200 which Hawkes calls. They turn to Jake for his move. 

Jake calls and wins the hand. Just as the next hand is about to be dealt Evan Adair returns accompanied by his two lady friends. Adair has on a new three-piece suit and is walking with his cane, which he checks at the door. He approaches the table. James West remains seated across the room. Jake says to Adiar, “So that is why you were delayed, I suppose one can never be overdressed for a poker game." Jake eyes him suspiciously. Looking for any signs that he is carrying hidden weapons, or even tell tale signs that this is someone using magic to stand in for Adair. Adair replies, "Well Mr. Cook, I wanted to be looking my best for when I win this building from you." 

Artemis Gordon arrives and stays by the front door, prompting James West to rise to his feet. Jake also sees coming in behind them Doctor James Eaton who to the best of his knowledge never visits saloons. Eaton is accompanied by Job Kane, who the doctor is sticking close to. Jake replies to Adair, "I would be disappointed if you did not at least try your best." Jake keeps his left hand on the table but allows his right to sit on his thigh. He glances down and takes in the exact distance from his hand to his Colt worn by Van Horne. 

James West approaches the table and says, "Excuse me, I am afraid I must interrupt. My name is James West and I am an agent for the United States Government. Mr. Adair, Please come with me sir." Adair looks up at him and says, "I know who you are Mr. West, as well as your partner Mr. Gordon over by the doorway. You came to Promise City last July regarding the James Gang. If memory serves, you arrived in town prior to the Gang's various robberies and failed to prevent it. I believe that you were removed from the Secret Service for that incompetence and have now been relegated to minor duties for the Department of State. You therefore have no jurisdiction here, so you had best be on your way." 

West replies, "I see that you are well informed sir." Adair replies, "Yes, and also well connected. I have just received a telegram from your former superior at the State Department, James G. Blaine, and he said that you are not to bother me." Adair thrusts the telegram into the Federal agent's hand. Jake rises and says, "You gentlement settle your differences, I will be right back. Ante for me if I am slightly delayed." 

He leaves the Lucky Lady and sprints to his home. He removes a document from the safe and runs hard to find Chumbley. Finding him he hands the halfling the three page document loaning $ 150,000 from Evan Adair to Republican Nation Chairman Zachariah Chandler dated November 22, 1876 . Panting Jake says, "This was found in some debris after the Palace was destroyed. Right now Adair is at the Lucky Lady weaseling out of his just rewards because he has some inside political pull. It is likely related to this document and some extortion. Read it quickly so you can publish something later, but after you read it put it in the hands of the federal agent at the Lady. It may help him do something about Adair. This is your big chance to get back at that snake in the grass, do not fall short. Er, you know what I mean." 

Kate and Conrad arrive at the El Parador and see that Wyatt and Virgil Earp are seated at the corner table surrounded by friends and well-wishers, with Wyatt's back to the remainder of the room. "Why are they here?" Kate said. Conrad felt her tense up for a moment before she deliberately forced herself to relax. "Foolish to be sitting with his back to the room, not everyone is happy he's free. Why don't you find your brother, I'm going to the stables for a moment and check on Meribel." 

Kate hurries out to the stable to find the two horses that she had brought in are gone. Grant Keebler is up in the loft moving bales of hay. Kate stepped behind Meribel and cast a detect magic on herself, then called up to the hayloft, "Grant, a couple gentlemen came and got those horses I brought in?" Grant climbs down from the loft and says, "Yes Ma'am, Wyatt Earp and Ben Thompson took them. They rode off fifteen to twenty minutes ago along with Luke Short, Bat Masterson and Billy Thompson." 

"And who is our faux Wyatt Earp inside then?" she asked, dropping her voice. Grant replies, "Dick Lockmyer, he and Wyatt are around the same height and weight. They changed clothes here in private. That'll also help throw Behan off the trail of you having supplied the mounts, since Lockmyer runs the Bar-H stables in town.” Kate nodded. "Not that Sheriff Behan can do anything to me for that. There's no law against me legally selling horses to Virgil Earp to use as he sees fit. He'd try anyway, of course." It occurred to her that Judge Isby had probably called for Behan to see him in order to give Wyatt a head start. 

She says, "I'd hoped I wouldn't have to see an Earp again, but I will tolerate Virgil until he leaves. Anything else I should know?" Grant says, "I was here when the brothers said goodbye. Virgil felt that his bum arm would just slow them down and his staying would help with the decoy charade. Plus Wyatt also charged him with Miss Marcus's safety." Kate replies, "Thank you, Grant. Stay safe." She took a deep breath and went back into the Cantina, determined to ignore Virgil Earp and enjoy the evening. She sought out Conrad and Edwin and moved in their direction. With her magically enhanced sight she looked over at the false Wyatt. Nothing appears to be magical at the corner table. Kate notes Deputy Sheriff Nagle out on the El Parador porch making glances inside every minute or so. 

Ten minutes later Sheriff John Behan barges in, flanked by his two Deputy Sheriffs. As they cross the room, making a beeline to the end table Behan exclaims, "Okay Earp, end of the line. Your Promise City accomplices may have decided to forgive you for your local crimes but there are still another two-dozen dead men who you have to answer for back in Tombstone. Get up, we're leaving." The man wearing Earp's clothing ignores them as does Virgil Earp. Leslie and Nagle both draw their revolvers and Behan grabs 'Earp' from behind and jerks him around. 

Dick Lockemyer just smiles and says, "Did you say something Sheriff?" Behan lets out an explicative. He then says, "Nagle, arrest every man at this table for aiding and abetting a fugitive. Leslie, let's go catch that criminal!" Behan and Leslie run towards the front door. Kate asks her companions, "They can't actually arrest them, can they? If there were more charges pending against Wyatt Earp he would have been returned to jail. Therefore it was not illegal to give him assistance until more charges were filed against him." Kate looked to the gentlemen at the table although she was mostly talking to Mr. Roosevelt. "That is right, is it not?" 

Roosevelt walks over to the table and says, "Deputy Nagle, I attended several years of law school and know something of the American legal system. It seems to me that all these six people were doing was playing cards together in a saloon. How is that a crime?" Nagle says, "Cow Manure, they all helped Earp escape." Roosevelt says, "Hasn't your Sheriff learned anything? He might have won his case if he wasn't overreaching, now he appears to be doing it again. What proof do you have that any of these men assisted Earp?" Nagle points to Lockemyer and says, "He's wearing Earp's clothes." Dick stands up and holds out his hands as an invitation to be handcuffed. Dick then states, "You're right, I'm guilty of wearing used clothing. Arrest me!" The saloon laughs. An angry Nagle says, "I'll be back," and heads out the door. 

"Thank you, Mr. Roosevelt," Kate said as he returned to the table. "Sheriff Behan, as everyone knows now, has a personal grudge and he doesn't care how many innocent people he drags into it." Virgil Earp goes up the Theodore Roosevelt and shakes his hand. "Thank you sir for your intervention. I must be off, is it alright if I contact you should Sheriff Behan bother me before the morning?" Roosevelt says it is and gives his room number. Virgil Earp departs. Once they are gone Estaban Fuente stands up with his guitar and says, "Now that the nonsense is over and done with let's get the party started!"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-seven, “Changing Directions” , Monday, June 19th, 8:45 P.M. * 

Jake sprints back to the Lucky Lady, taking half a moment to compose himself outside before entering. He is curious as to what transpired. Jake enters to see Adair still seated at the table with West standing beside him. Artemis Gordon is no longer present. Gordon returns shortly thereafter with another telegram which he hands to West. James West reads it and says, "Well Mr. Adair, you are correct in stating that you are known by people in high places. This was sent to me by President Chester A. Arthur himself. It confirms his Attorney General's previous order that you are to be arrested and brought to Washington and then turned over to the British Ambassador. So I guess you are wrong in your earlier assertion, I am not ending my career by arresting you." 

Adair exclaims, "WHAT! Arthur is an imbecile! He only became President because the right man was killed. He'll never get re-nominated, my friend James Gillespie Blaine will get the nomination and win in '84 and you will then be out of a job!" West replies, "Perhaps, but the current President of the United States has given me an order which I intend to follow. And I suspect that Mr. Blaine will choose to distance himself from you Mr. Adair, or should I say, Mr. Evanovich Kowalski Adarcziek of Warsaw, once you are found guilty of armed bank robbery and murdering of several policemen." 

Artemis Gordon goes to grab Adair's arm. He pulls it away and jumps to his feet saying, "Keep your hands off me! This is preposterous!" Jake goes to the poker table, and sits next to Van Horne. "Evan is that true? Evanovich? I am shocked and stunned at this turn of events." Jake keeps his right hand below the table. Adair exclaims, "This is all a misunderstanding." West states, "Sure it is, and these aren't your passports then?" He removes and holds up the two, showing the names and pictures. A shocked expression comes over Adair’s face. 

West continues, "These were found along with some of the money from the bank robbery and a few other odds and ends that Scotland Yard has been looking for. You are going to prison for a very long time Mr. Adair." Although Jake is enjoying the show, and it appears that the federal agent has handled Adair’s dodge, he wonders if now is not a good time for the diminutive newspaperman to appear. An indignant Adair struggles when Artemis Gordon goes to put handcuffs behind his back. "Here, let me help you with that," states Tim Finnegan who reaches over and lifts his former employer up into the air. "Get your hands off me you filthy ogre!" Adair shouts. Finnegan says, "Shut your mouth you murderer, you're lucky these men got you before I did." 

While this is going on West feels a tug on his coat and is handed something by the halfling newspaper editor. Once the handcuffs are on Adair is lowered to the ground. He glares at Van Horne and says, "They're making a mockery of your tournament! Aren't you going to do something about it!" Van Horne replies, "Indeed I am. Since you are being withdrawn for reasons beyond your control I will refund your entry fee. That will give you almost $ 3000 to use for your defense. Unfortunately that will have no impact on the side bet which you made with Mr. Cook, as the terms of that were simply whichever of you left the tournament first, there was no valid excuse clause." "And..." chimes in Jake, "it does indeed appear to me that you are departing the tournament." 

Job Kane then staggers forward and says, "Well Mr. Adair, I have some good news for you. I have met with Judge Isby and he invalidated that contract you coerced for my share of the Lucky Lady. It seems that man you brought with you to the signing is a well-known hypnotist, with outstanding warrants for crimes in Europe as well. That also explains why I had no memory of the transaction for a whole week. So when the bank opens tomorrow I'll see that the $ 5,000 purchase price is transferred back into your account, giving you even more money to pay for your legal defense." 

Jake exclaims, "The philanthropy and selflessness that I am witnessing here are humbling, I do not know how to measure up to that. It nearly brings a tear to my eye. Seems the best I can do is be pleased I am doing my part by removing you of the responsibility for rebuilding the Palace Saloon. Therefore you will have all your hard earned money available to fund your defense." Adair swears at Jake. Agent West says, "Okay, enough of that, let's get going." A carriage from the Wells Fargo Company pulls up right to the front door. Jake notes that both of the local Wells Fargo gunmen, Newton Gilly and Billy Glass are atop as well as the driver Chandler Wells. 

Gordon says, "And the United States Government was nice enough to even charter a special ride for you, no need to wait. After all, we can't ignore the President's direct orders can we. Thank you so much for having us take the time to verify the order" They usher him on board, the two Federal agents climbing inside. "I must honestly admit all of the customers at the Lucky Lady cause me happiness; some when they arrive, others when they depart." Jake is grinning ear to ear. "Now, where were we?" 

Van Horne says, "I believe we were trying to play poker. Sorry for the interruption. Why don't we take another break to clear off that extra pile of chips and rearrange the chairs for three players. Then we can resume and play for another three hours or until only two players are left, whichever comes first." Jake nods, rises and makes a quick stop at the outhouse. On his way back inside, he transfers the Palace Saloon deed to Van Horne using slight of hand. "We all saw Adair put the deeds on the table just prior to the bet being made. I am sure that Jake will appreciated that you held it for him until the wager was completed." Jake gives the big man a wink and continues to the bar for a fresh bourbon before returning to the table. 

Over at the El Parador, Estaban Fuente had stated “Let's get the party started!" It was obvious that Kate lost some of her hard-won peace, but much of it returns with Virgil Earp's departure. "I hope he doesn't feel the need to say good-bye to me before he goes," Kate muttered. Then, a little louder, "Now, my dear, you'd best dance with me before your brother offers." 

The next half hour flew by as Kate's spirits rose. The first two dances belonged to Conrad, as the next several would have had Edwin Booth not cut in. After that she was passed to Mr. Roosevelt before Conrad managed to steal her back. The room was buzzing during that last dance as people talked excitedly. They had stopped dancing for a drink when Pedro and Conrad burst out laughing at the bar. Her love was still laughing when he arrived at their table with two glasses of wine. "Another nail in the coffin of the Freedom Party, dear Kate," he said. “What? What's happened?" Kate demanded. 

He replies, "Evan Adair had some special visitors at the tournament. A Mr. James West, and a Mr. Artemis Gordon. Federal agents. Apparently our Mr. Adair's name is really Evanovich Kowalski Adarcziek from Warsaw, and he is wanted by Scotlard Yard for bank robbery and the murders of several policemen. They even had passports that belonged to him and some of the cash from the robbery. On top of that, Job Kane was there and told him that Judge Isby had invalidated his purchase of Kane's share of the saloon. Something about a hypnotist being present as the sale, who is also wanted for crimes. And of course since Adair left the tournament before Cook, your friend now has ownership of the Palace saloon," Conrad finished with a grin. 

She stared for a moment and laughed. "You know, today has been a very good day. You got your name cleared, the Earps will finally be gone, and Adair got what he deserved. I'm not sure it's possible for today to get better." Conrad smiles and says, "My day could, if I were to receive a positive answer from a much asked question. But that can also wait for another day, I'm nothing if not persistent." 

She replies, "So I noticed." Unheeding of the full saloon, Kate leaned over and kissed him. "As I've said, when I'm ready, you'll be the first to know. Perhaps it will help you to know that day is drawing closer." More seriously she added, "I have many wounds to heal. When I'm standing strong and confident on my own, then I can consider being a wife again." 

Chester and Clarisse stay for a couple hours at Vera Blake's gathering. He talks to the other candidates about their prospects on election day. Then they say their goodbyes and visit the El Parador. The party is in full swing, sweeping Chester and Clarisse in its wake. 

At the Lucky Lady, it is around 9:30 PM by the time the game resumes. For the next hour play remains rather even between the three players, with few bets going much above the ante. After 10:30 Hawkes begins to play more aggressively but neither Cook or Maverick rise to the bait, folding with even half decent hands, until Hawkes is forced to reluctantly slows as well. By 11:30 PM each of the players is still within $ 1000 of where they had been two hours before, with Hawkes up by the thousand, Jake down by $ 300 and Maverick down by $ 700. 

The game changes significantly with only three, and Adair gone. Jake is satisfied to keep the game slow for a bit, letting the others tire a bit more to see if that changes their game. Life feels very good for Jacob Alistair Cooke right now. He is up a saloon, albeit one tatters. His machinations have lead to one of the biggest thorns in his side heading towards prison. His position in the tournament has at least earned back his entry fee. He felt good, and felt every bit ready to go head to head with the two very fine poker players sharing the table with him. 

At 11:30 PM Chumbley makes his way through the Lucky Lady hawking his final 'pre-elcetion' edition of the Promise City Mirror. The top story reads "Wyatt Earp Acquitted". The other page one story has the headline "Adair Arrested - Cook wins Palace Saloon". He sells a copy to almost everybody in the saloon. 

A short while later he arrives at the El Parador selling the papers as well. When Kate buys her paper she sees that it is 24 pages long, mostly comprised of political advertisements, although the middle fold out has a copy of the sample ballot on one side and general instructions on how to vote on the other. A story on page two catches Kate's attention as it has the headline "Prosper McCoy withdraws from Election - throws support to Hank Hill". The story states how McCoy was only running because of Adair, so with Adair out he has no further desire to be Town Marshall. Kate also finds interesting a full-page advertisement put in by Doctor Eaton independent of the Law and Order Party advertisement. It has a personal appeal to the town to elect him and outlines a number of positions and options far less severe than those of the party that he belongs to, including mention of full support of the Hoover School. 

"Look at this, my dear," Kate said. "Doctor Eaton does seem to truly be reevaluating his views of things. He's been very kind to me lately. I can't help but feel there must be more to it than Diana choosing me to favor. I wish I knew what went on in the church that day." Conrad replies, "As your friend Priestess Florencia, she was there." Kate says, "If it was about me, I'd have been there. It's none of my business." 

Estaban Fuente stands up and says "It will be midnight soon and Judge Isby has forbidden any politic wrangling on election day, so I will make my speech now." He spends the next fifteen minutes making what Kate assumes is the same five-minute speech but in three different languages, English, Spanish and Dwarvish (for the dozen or so dwarves also in the room). In it he tells how his vision of the town is to make sure that the laws have full respect for all races and religions as well as to have fun events such as the Festival, the Romeo and Juliet Play, and parties such as those that Dorita throws. 

Kate says, "I wouldn't be surprised to see him win a seat tomorrow, especially considering his prior experience." She looked around the room and sighed. "I hate for today to end, but it's late and I have school in the morning." Conrad replies, "Very well then, I will walk you back to your home. Let's go and have you say your farewell to my brother." They wound their way through the crowd to where Edwin was chatting with one of the El Parador's regulars. 

The Lucky Lady’s poker game continues following the very brief interruption of the newspaper sales. For the remaining hour of this session Maverick and Cook continue to keep the pace slow despite continued attempts by Hawkes to increase. They wind up allowing Hawkes to win a number of hands at the ante-level rather then calling even minor increases with the exception of times that they have great hands, at which point Hawkes folds. 

At midnight Jake notes the younger-version of Manuel Gonzales enter and head over to an empty barstool, where he nurses a drink for the next half hour. By the time this session ends at 12:30 Hawkes has increased his fortune by another $ 1,500, the losses fairly evenly between the other two with Maverick down $ 700 and Cook down $ 800. That leaves the current totals at $ 12,800 for Maverick, $ 16,600 for Cook and $ 18,300 for Hawkes. Van Horne announces that they will take a forty-five minute break, resuming at 1:15 AM where they will play for five straight hours until the next break. The minimum ante will also increase to $ 400. 

At the El Parador, Edwin Booth turned to Kate and Conrad as Kate said, "It's late, and I must teach in the morning so I'm afraid I'll have to say good-bye." He kisses her hand and states "Not goodbye, merely so long for the moment, I am certain that we will see one another again soon." "Soon? Have you become prescient?" she asked lightly. "Is there travel in my future?" He laughs, "I should hope so, I plan to see the two of you again in the near future." Kate anssers, "Your brother at the very least. Although I hope I will see you again soon myself," Kate said sincerely. "You and your brother have a great deal of time to make up for." 

He replies, "Indeed we do, well Katherine, other than my getting shot it has been a fine visit here in Promise City. I wish you well in the future." "And I you." She felt as if she ought to embrace him or kiss his cheek, but they were not so close as to make that appropriate. Instead, she took her cue from his fine eastern manners and gave him a slight, playful curtsey. “I wish you a safe journey, Mr. Booth." Once the goodbyes are completed Conrad walks Kate back to her house. 

As they reach the door Conrad says, "Well, I will see you at some point tomorrow. Don't forget to vote." She replies, "How could I forget to vote? Except for blood-drinking monsters, theatricals, teaching, tournaments, and my Love my whole life this last month has been about this election," she smiled and stepped close. "Now, if my love would just attempt to muss me a bit my day would be complete." "Shall we go inside?" he asks quietly. Kate's heart thumped. This was not the answer she'd expected. "We will have to be quiet, Ginnie will be home," she said and opened the door. She gently took his hand and led him inside. 

They quickly make their way through the schoolroom and into the back. The rear of the house has two small rooms, a sitting room and the combination kitchen/pantry. Conrad pauses, waiting for Kate to decide upon their destination of either the cushioned loveseat/couch in the sitting room or the staircase leading up to the bedrooms. Fifteen different thoughts went through her mind, none of them doubting what she was about to do, just the best way to go about it. 

She finally took his hand more firmly and started up the stairs. At the top she let go and motioned for him to wait as she cracked Ginnie's door and peeked inside. Her lovely girl was there asleep and softly snoring with her hair in its customary braids. She closed the door and motioned for Conrad to join her. "She sleeps more soundly then she used to, but still fairly lightly. But I have an idea," she whispered and opened the door to her own bedroom. Kate actually notes some beads of nervous perspiration on Conrad's forehead as he enter the room through the opened doorway. 

She closed the door quietly, then cast a small spell to light the lamp on her nightstand. From the drawer below it she pulled out some of the privacy powder and dropped it into the flame with a mutter. "It might help," she explained in a quiet voice. She walked over and took her hands. "I love you, Conrad." She took her handkerchief and touched his forehead. "I will understand if this is too sudden for you." He replies softly, "Too sudden? Hardly my dear, I have been anticipating this moment for quite some time, I love you dearly." He wraps his arms around her and closes his mouth over hers. 

He had kissed her before, passionately, but they had both always held something back, the one thing that said this kiss was meant to be only the beginning. In this kiss nothing was held back. Kate felt naked long before her skin was exposed, before her hands touched his smooth chest and he lifted her up and gently took her to the bed. Time disappeared as they explored one another with gentle hands, eyes and lips. That tenderness would eventually give way to eagerness, and after a rest they would have to begin again; playful and curious until exhaustion finally managed the almost impossible task of overcoming desire for anything but to sleep against the warmth of the other's skin. 

The two embrace tightly. Conrad kisses her once more then utters the first words spoken in the last hour softly saying "This is right, I've never felt this way towards anybody before." Kate laced her fingers with his and curled up against him, suddenly noticing how much smaller she was than he. Not that it had been an impediment. She pressed her lips to his chest and answered, "Yes, we do fit rather well, don't we?" Meeting his eyes she said more seriously, "Where there is love, it is always right. We belong here." "We do. And you are also right about marriage, now is not the time, but I trust that the time will come and when it does we will both know it." They both fall asleep.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-forty-eight, “Seabreeze Park” , Monday, June 19th, 3:00 P.M. * 

Ruby told George, "Now I'll need you to distract me…” He replies, "I think I know of a distraction." He heads outside and chats briefly with William. He then returns and the carriage departs. They ride for around a half hour, heading north back towards Lake Ontario. They soon arrive at a place where a small steam train is arriving with several dozen passengers. Ruby sees a beach with dozens of people in bathing suits. A large house is nearby. There are also three mechanical rides with lines of people waiting to go on them, each with passenger cars that move in various directions. One has the title "Tilt-a-whirl", another "Swing-Saw" and the other "Ferris Wheel". 

George says, "Welcome to Seabreeze Park, it opened up three years ago." Ruby’s mouth drops open as she climbs out of the carriage. She takes in the scene, giggling little children running while their parents chase them, couples lazily strolling hand in hand. But her gaze stops upon the rides, a sight she has never seen. She immediately starts hounding George with pleas to experience them. He laughs and goes off to buy tickets while Ruby gets in line at the Tilt-a-Whirl. George returns with a smile on his face and waits next to Ruby, who like a child can barely contain herself, straining to watch the ride as it spins in its orbit. 

Finally it’s their turn on the ride. They climb up the metal steps and step into the rounded car. Ruby and George move towards the center of the seat so their legs are touching and the attendant closes the bar across their laps. “Enjoy the ride,” he says to them while strapping them in and touches his hand to his hat before departing. Ruby giggles and she squeezes George’s thigh with her hand in anticipation. 

The ride starts slowly before picking up speed, throwing them back against the wall of the car as it spins in one direction then quickly switches to the other. Ruby squeals with delight as the car is stuck in a spin so fast that she can’t lift her head off the headrest, even her hair is sprawled out on the car, framing her head. With much effort she tilts her head towards George and watches him laugh and enjoy the ride too. This goes on for a whole minute, spinning back and forth, until the ride finally slows down, even though the laughing doesn’t. 

Once the ride stops they climb out and Ruby is so dizzy she almost loses her footing. From behind George grabs her tiny waist with two hands, and Ruby isn’t sure if it is to help her or keep himself standing up. They exit the ride and Ruby wraps her arms around George in a warm embrace, still a bit wobbly. Her eyes are twinkling and she is smiling ear to ear as her heart still pounds in her chest from the excitement and exhilaration. Leaning on him, tightening her grip as she looks into his eyes she says, “That was SO much fun. Thank you so much, for all of it.” She gives him a small kiss on the lips before pulling her head back slightly. “Wouldn’t it be great if it could be like this all the time?” 

He laughs and says, "We can come here as often as you like, this park isn't going anywhere! And there's talk of adding more mechanical rides. I wouldn't mind trying out that Ferris Wheel, I'm told that on a clear day you can see Canada from the top, on the opposite side of the Lake." "I just meant, this feeling... you know, being together and having fun and it being so exciting..." She stops suddenly. "Wait, more rides? I wonder what they'll think of!" Ruby grabs his hand and pulls him insistently to the Ferris Wheel. 

George says, "Okay, let's go. As for what ride will come next, I've heard that there is discussion with an inventor named Marcus Adna Thompson who just got a patent for a sloped train ride based upon the design of Russian ice slides. He calls it the Switchback Railway, and the first working prototype is being constructed right now down in Brooklyn at Coney Island. If it successful there I would imagine they will build one here as well." "Hmmm... sloped you say? I would say a train ride is only good for getting somewhere or maybe..." she leans in close and whispers in his ear, "Making out." She giggles. "But I am intrigued by the sloping part. Brooklyn isn't that far, maybe we'll have to go on a vacation to the shores or to the City and check it out when it's done." 

He states, "Yes, we could do that. My business requires me to go into the city every few months." Ruby just smiles and takes his hand, waiting for their turn on the ride. They soon reach the front and are escorted into a car painted red and turquoise with a metal umbrella top. It starts out slow, rising slightly until the next car reaches the bottom, with passengers exiting and entering. This happens for four cars, the wheel picks up speed and for the next two minutes they move in the circular motion at a reasonably fast speed. 

George notices Ruby is a bit nervous every time they near the top of the ride. After a couple of times around she puts her head on his shoulder and closes her eyes. "This is nice and relaxing. Can you see Canada like you hoped?" He says, "No, it is too overcast, but I can see you which is far nicer to look at." She says, "You know, you keep being charming and I'm going to want to spend more time kissing you than I already do. You'd never get anything done if I had my way." He smiles and says, "I'll let you know when it gets to be too much." 

The circular motion ends as the start to unload and reload the cars. They begin this two cars behind where Ruby and George are, meaning they will be the next to last unloaded as the car slowly goes one higher. Ruby gently touches his face and tilts his head towards hers, giving him his wish and kissing him. Suddenly the car lurches forward as it goes higher. Ruby stops kissing him and grabs on to George, obviously jittery. He says, "Relax dear, it's perfectly safe." 

"Uh... sure." She puts her head back on George, snuggles close and closes her eyes again before sitting as still as she can so not to rock the car. "It's not the ride... it's the height I guess. I've never been scared before..." He says, "Oh, okay, well we will be down soon. We don't have to go on this one again. What about the Swing-Saw ride?" He points to a boat-shaped contraption with people seated on both ends that is swinging like a pendulum. She says, "Yes, that's okay. I don't even mind this if we didn't have to sit at the top! Maybe next time will be better. Let's go on that other one next." It isn't long until they are back down and in line for the other ride. 

Ruby calms down and starts getting excited as they get closer to the ride. "That was sort of silly of me, I'm not usually scared of stuff like that. I guess you learn something new everyday, huh?" she laughs. "After this we should get a snack, I'm a little hungry. How about you?" He says, "Yes, we have time. I told William not to come back to get us until around 5:00 PM" As they climb into the ride Ruby laughs, "You'll be sick of me by then!" 

He answers, "I think not." They go on the ride, which has an almost sickening swinging motion to it. Once the ride ends they head over to the food stands to get something to eat. There are a number of different choices, including chicken and steak on sticks, fried dough, fried potato bits and cotton candy. Ruby gets chicken on a stick and some cotton candy for afterwards. As she enjoys her cotton candy they walk near the water. "This water is nice but I think I prefer us getting to swim and be alone like yesterday. This... park... though is wonderful. A great way to relax." 

They spend some time quietly walking and cotton candy eating before Ruby breaks the silence with the comment, "Did I tell you that Aphrodite talks to me?" He says, "You mean that you feel her through providing you with beauty and the desire to love, right?" "Want some?" Ruby offers George some cotton candy. "There is that. And dreams too, sometimes she speaks to me in dreams. She wants me to be happy, she's shown me visions of things she knew I wanted." He asks, "And what is it that you want?" Ruby replies, "More than anything? For my love to be true. I mean, that the person on the other side loves me for who I am. And when I have that, I will never ever have to worry about being alone and unloved again. She... she told me you prayed to her, paid her tribute. Is that true?" 

He looks over "Yes....I would....I wanted....I...honestly Ruby, I'm confused myself. I knew what I wanted then, but I also heard what you said to me in Promise City. That I didn't really know you, well, so I've been trying to get to know you. You told me then to get to know your friends, and so I did, Dorita and Pedro told me of a girl very different than the one I remembered, but everything they said was enough to entice me, to make me want to learn more. I didn't think it would happen after I left, but then I got your note and realized there was still hope. Your being here now with me is more than I could ever hope for.... 

Oh, Ruby, listen to me ramble on. I guess what I'm saying is I loved the person you were before and I love the person you are now and I recognize that they are not the same person but have many of the same qualities. So yes, a goddess would know that because until you arrived here in Rochester the deities were the only ones I could talk to about this." 

Ruby stops walking and looks off into the distance, out over the sparkling water. She says softly, "I know what you mean, about not having someone to talk to. Even my best friend back in Promise City, she... she can sometimes be naive. Or maybe I'm the naive one, I don't know." She turns to face George. "I listened to what you said too, to try to figure out what I want. And as I try to figure it out, well, I'm confused too." She takes George's hands in her. "I certainly don't regret coming here, it's been really wonderful and exciting and... and... surprising. I never thought you could do that to me." 

He wraps his arms around her waist and says, "Well then, why don't we continue to stay together and maybe some of our shared confusion will resolve itself." Ruby pauses and George starts to get nervous when she doesn't answer right away. Finally her arms find their way around his neck and he pulls her close to him, their bodies pressed together. With her trademark smile she whispers, "Yes, yes I think I would really like that... George Eastman. Let's find out what Aphrodite has in store of us, shall we?" 

She presses her lips to his and kisses him again. She tries to keep the emotions welling up inside her in check; they were in public after all. But the truth was, she didn't care. She wanted to kiss him, feel him against her, feel his strong arms around her, find if if the night before was a fluke or if it was real. If now that he had her, he still wanted her. Her kisses become more passionate, she can't help it. Her heart starts to pound again, her breathing quickens, just as it had while she was on the Tilt-a-Whirl. George was her own personal ride and she definitely wasn't ready to get off just yet. 

George becomes more conscious of their public surroundings and breaks the embrace they have found themselves in. He checks his watch and says, "Almost 5:00, time sure flies when you are having fun. Let's go find William." She says, "This was a wonderful idea. We'll have to come back again soon to enjoy this place. And you're right, time did certainly fly!" She takes his hand and lets him lead her towards where they said they would meet William. Ruby is happy and relaxed and lets George pull her along to their destination. 

William holds the door open and Ruby steps inside. George stays outside a moment longer and has a short conversation with William that Ruby does not hear. George then climbs into the carriage. "Everything okay?" Ruby asks once he's comfortably next to her. He replies, "Your parents turned down the dinner invitation for tonight. They indicated that they are too tired after holding their garden party. They are willing to come tomorrow evening if we are agreeable." Ruby clears her throat a couple of times. "Okay." She nervously twists her ring around her finger. "Think that is a good idea?" 

He replies, "I think that today has been a wonderful day and I have no regrets to going back to the house for a quiet evening with you rather than a potentially stressful time with your parents. Let's head back and we can look at those photographs that we took yesterday." Ruby smiles softly. "Sounds like a much better way to spend our time." She sits quietly for their trip home. 

They arrive home and George dismisses William for the evening. He leads Ruby back into the parlor where they had begun the previous night together, shutting the door behind them. He then takes from the leather satchel the prints of the five pictures they had taken the day before, spreading them out on the desk. The four of Ruby are of museum quality. The one that she took of George is slightly off-center but is in focus and a good representation of him. She says, "I didn't do too badly for my first time! I'd like to keep this one," she points to the one she took of George. "If that's okay. Which is your favorite?" 

He points to the one of Ruby attired only in her undergarments, not the silhouette version but the one of the sun shining on her and says "I am partial to this one, although it is not for public consumption. And yes, I agree, for a first effort you did quite well. I'll have you turned into a master photographer before you know it." She says, Of course not, we took that picture just for you. And I imagine with you as my teacher I could learn a lot. But I think there are things you can learn from me too." "Such as?" he asks. 

She says, "Well, there is singing, I could teach you about that, although you seem to know something about that already. And dancing, except you were pretty good at that too..." Ruby takes a few steps closer to George, so she is standing right next to him. "I could teach you how to play cards and gamble, drink to excess among other things." She takes one more small step until she is standing in his space. "Of course there is," she lowers her voice, "Magic. And the best of all, all about..." and then she whispers into his ear, "Making love." She steps away from him but just a small amount, "Maybe that one we can practice together." He wraps his arms around her and says, "Yes, let's do that." 

"Right now darling?" she laughs lightly as she throws her arms around his neck. "Let's have a dance first, practice second. What do you think?" He wraps his arms around her tighter and says, "Ah, but we have no music to dance to." She looks into his eyes and says seriously, “Who needs music?” before she laughs and pulls him into a semi-dancing position. Ruby starts them off but it isn’t long before George is leading them in a twirling, swirling dance around the parlor. Attempting to avoid the furniture while laughing and kissing is not as easy as they thought and they keep bumping into tables and the couch but it just elicits more laughter. 

George keeps Ruby pulled tight to him and attempts a few times to kiss her neck. She playfully pushes him away and insists on finishing their dance. He spins them quickly then dips Ruby low, so low her hair hangs freely and hits the floor. He keeps them in that position with Ruby laughing and smiling up at him. 

Suddenly his face turns serious. “You are so beautiful,” he says, sounding completely genuine, almost as if seeing her for the first time. After staring at him for a long moment Ruby pulls George to her for a kiss. He can’t hold the awkward pose and they both topple onto the floor where they start laughing again. Laughs turn into kisses, which turns into a more urgent passion and before they know it hours go by before they exhaustedly use their last bit of energy and climb onto the couch.


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Two-hundred-forty-nine, “Town Elections Begin” , Tuesday, June 20th, 12:30 A.M. 

Jake approaches the bar and refreshed his bourbon. He hands Gonzalez five dollars. "The McCoys seem very pleased to have the tyranny of Adair removed from their lives. That is repayment for the money you spent for the call. A man should pay the debts that he can, makes him feel good." Jake pauses and sips his drink. "They seem like nice folks. It must make you feel good to help them out." Jake pauses again, this time a little longer. "Gracias, Senor." 

Gonzales says, "From what I've heard they are good folks, the only thing I could never figure out before is why they were working for Adair. It looks like most of the old guard at the Palace is gone, no more Adair, no Nick Karp, no Bob Skull, no Kitty Trent, no Dave Carleen. All that you have left are the McCoys and some of the working girls...oh, and your security man Tim Finnegan also knows the operations there. Good luck with your new investment Mr. Cook." "I will see how fast we can put things right there. Seems only fair we get those good people back to work." Jake shrugs. "Folks may not recognize the town when all is done." He chuckles, pats the 'young' elf on the arm and goes about getting ready for the next round. 

Once the game starts, Jake switches styles and plays aggressively right from the start. Jake attempts to change the pace of the game, which Hawkes greatly appreciates and Maverick reluctantly goes along with. Unfortunately for both Jake and Maverick they soon realize why Hawkes is known as 'The Gambler', as by 2:30 AM he has increased his fortune by $ 4800 in that seventy-five minute period while Cook is down $ 2800 and Maverick is down $ 2000. 

Undaunted and still keen play, Jake continues at his best. Although he has not shown signs of fatigue yet, Hawkes did get tired last time and Jake continues to push hard. Hawkes continues to play strong, winning five of the next seven hands with the other two each winning only one, Hawkes moving another $ 3,000 ahead with $ 1,800 having come from Cook and $ 1,200 from Maverick. By 3:15 A.M. Hawkes has amassed a pile of chips totaling $ 26,100, more than the combined total of his two opponents with Cook now down to $ 12,000 and Maverick at $ 10,800. 

Maverick and Cook catch each other's eyes when the same thought seems to simultaneously strike them both, that the previous night's fatigue may have all been a ruse to lead them both into a false sense of security tonight. Although he admires the old man's play, Jake is hardly one to give up. He continues on, attempting to shift styles and be somewhat less predictable. He is quite willing to mix it up with some daring play between good hands and some carefully chosen bluffs. He has not given up winning the tournament, but is keenly aware that second place is better than third. 

Hawkes wins two more hands and then there is a noticeable change in his posture and attention span, as the adrenaline rush that has been holding him for a few hours finally wears off. He loses every hand for the next half hour and when dealer Isaac Stevens calls for a five-minute outhouse break Hawkes actually falls asleep at the table. All Jake can do is laugh and shake his head at Hawkes. He takes the outhouse break, followed by some coffee with a bourbon kicker. Mr. Hawkes apparent lapse is just enough to have the reverse affect on Silver Jake Cook. 

There is a short debate as to whether to wake up Hawkes or to just put in his ante per hand. Maverick says, "Cook, remind me to never find myself in this situation. I'll be like my Pappy, and hang up the cards when I reach that time. Then again, my Pappy decided that the thing to do upon retirement was to marry a young southern belle, whose family then tried to murder him, so maybe I'll go a different route." 

Jake chuckles at that. "If you ask me, he only traded one game of chance for another. Marriage is the only game of chance I know of where both people can lose." They have Hostess Peacock discreetly wake him with her pretending to ask for a drink order and the game resumes. "Oh he didn't actually marry her, they just got engaged. It seems there was still an old Louisiana law on the books that said if a betrothed person died before the wedding the fiancé would inherit the fortune. But my brother Bart and I were able to trick them into revealing their plan, as I very much resemble my father greatly and a family friend was good at make-up." 

Two blocks to the east, Kate awakens and she senses movement. It is still dark outside and her magical light has gone out, but enough moonlight is coming though the windows for her to see that Conrad is searching in the dark for his clothing. "My dear?" she asked in a sleepy voice as she sat up. A moment later she cast a simple spell and a blue ball of light hovered in the center of the room. "I hate to think of waking in the morning without you here." 

He replies softly "And I hate to go, but it is nearly 5:00 A.M. Ginnie will awaken before either one of us and the building will then fill with teachers and students since this is a school day. It is best for you that I leave before the sun makes its way over the horizon." "I know." She slipped out of bed and pulled her pale blue dressing gown over her shoulders. "I think you may become fond of the ranch house; there would be no need to sneak out in the middle of the night there." 

Kate crossed the room in her bare feet and began buttoning his shirt as he pulled on his jacket. "I'll go down with you," she said softly. "Okay, let's be quiet." He finishes dressing and they head downstairs. She walks him to the back door. Kate kissed him one last time, a sleepy, content sort of kiss that was oddly tempting in its own way. "I wish I was going to get as much sleep as you will; I'll have to be up in a couple hours. Good night, my dear Conrad," she said and touched his face. "I love you." "I love you too," he replies as he walks away into the night. 

Kate closed and locked the door behind him. Even though he was hurrying away through the night she could still feel his presence hanging through the house, as if they could never be completely separated from one another again. When she reached her room she didn't bother putting on a nightgown or fixing her hair, climbing straight in to fall back asleep with the fading scent of his cologne tickling her nose. 

The sun rose not long after, and Kate didn't resist its call. What sleep she'd gotten had been more like a nap, which was probably better than sleeping half a night anyway. It took her longer than usual to fix her hair, pulling a brush through to untangle all the knots that had formed with her hair loose all night. She dressed simply and went downstairs and had breakfast with Ginnie. If the young girl had noticed anything she wasn't saying it, and the two had a simple breakfast before heading into the schoolroom to begin a very new day. 

At the Lucky Lady, the poker game resumes although from that point until the official break at 6:15 AM the barely conscious Hawkes only manages to win two hands. When Isaac Stevens had begun dealing for this session Van Horne had retired to upstairs to rest. He returns just before the break to get some coffee and survey the situation. Once the last hand is played he declares a forty-five minute break, that they will resume at 7:00 AM with him as the dealer. He states that they the ante now be $ 500 and that the $ 100 gold chips will now be retired, with the platinum chips now being the sole coins used, and that the gold coins will be available for sale at the bar for $ 5 each. 

Hawkes rises and heads out the door. Jonathan and Boston Harker count out money, converting the gold chips to platinum and rounding upward where needed. The coin count to resume now has Jake Cook back with a marginal lead with $ 17,500, Maverick at $ 16,500 and Hawkes slightly back at $ 15,000. 

At break, Jake orders up some breakfast to be ready in twenty minutes. He takes the intervening time to head back home, cleanup and change. He is pleased that his laundry is waiting for him, so he has another clean poker outfit to change into. Breakfast, coffee, and a short stroll to stretch his legs and clear his mind. No short naps for him, he has been awake for sixteen hours and has plenty of vigor and enthusiasm to go. When the time comes to start, Jake is waiting cheerfully. 

Not long before 7:00 AM Brett Maverick walks through the door. It appears that he has spent most of the break over at Johnson’s Barber and Baths as his hair is still wet from the bath, he is freshly shaved and is attired in new clothing. He has in his hand a boxed breakfast from one of the restaurants in town which he sits and proceeds to eat at an adjacent table to the one set up for the game 

As the 7:00 AM hour is reached Brady Hawkes is still absent. Cornelius Van Horne cracks open the seal on a fresh package of playing cards and begins the game promptly on time with the two players present, putting a $ 500 coin into the ante from Mr. Hawkes pile. Cook wins the initial hand. Hawkes is still absent for the second hand which is won by Maverick, now putting them each $ 500 ahead with the new totals of $ 14,000 for Hawkes, $ 17,000 for Maverick and $ 18,000 for Cook. 

Jake says aloud to no one in particular, "I wonder if Mr. Hawkes is returning. Would be a shame to finish without him. I expect he hoped to have won the game before the Earp trial finished. He must be concerned for his friend, but it is questionable how he would hold out travelling today and further exacerbating his lack of proper rest." He shrugs. "Time will tell." 

Hawkes finally arrives. He is still attired in the same suit and vest as before but now has on a fresh shirt. He also appears less fatigued and Jake notes that young Gonzales gives the man close scrutiny to determine that magic was not responsible. Just as Hawkes sits down the short bespeckled Walter O’Reilly of the Promise City Restaurant enters the building with an empty mug and large pot of steaming coffee that he puts before Hawkes along with a china sugar cup. Hawkes pours a mug of the coffee, which has a much thicker consistency than Jake would normally drink and a very strong aroma and then stirs in two heaping spoonfuls of sugar. Now that all players are present Van Horne announces that the next break will be at noon, provided that the game is still going on then. Jake nods and motions for them to begin again. 

On the way into the schoolroom Ginnie looks at Kate and says, "So when's the wedding? And by the way, it took you long enough." Kate stumbled a bit and turned bright red, then pulled Ginnie back into the kitchen. "I, I... I'm sorry to have disturbed you last night," Kate stammered. "Any wedding will happen sometime in the future. For now we're content as we are." Ginnie mutters, "Took you long enough. It doesn't bother me personally, but as a school teacher you might want to want to be careful in the future." 

"He was gone long before the sun came up, Ginnie," she said, still red-faced with embarrassment. Kate stayed in the kitchen for a few more minutes until her face returned to its normal color. She'd known full-well last night that Ginnie might realize what was going on. And while they'd been as discrete as possible the girl was right; her house wasn't the best place for them to meet. 
But those thoughts weren't for now. This morning she still felt wonderful and went out into the schoolroom humming under her breath. 

Meghan and Mollie arrived not long after Kate finally pulled herself together enough to enter the schoolroom, and the day began much like any other. After the students were settled Kate told them all together that this morning would be a little different, as each of the teachers would be leaving for a little while to cast their votes. 

Judge Isby, Kevin Tomlinson and Nate Cuadell arrive early at the Promise City Town Hall to set it up for the town election. They have with them the ballot box, made of thick wood with an iron padlock fastened over the latch, with a slot on top to insert the ballots. They fasten to the front door the sample ballot and directions for voting that had appeared in the previous day's Promise City Mirror except for Evan Adair and Prosper McCoy whose names still appear but have been crossed out. 

The ballot reads: 

Straight Ticket (either vote for one or vote for individual candidates) 
_____Freedom Party 
_____Law and Order Party 
_____Unity Party: 
(straight ticket voters stop here) 

Mayor (vote for one): 
_____Frank Condon (Law & Order) 
_____Hamiliton Fisk (Freedom) 
_____Emery Shaw (Unity) 

Town Marshal (vote for one): 
_____Hank Hill (Independent) 
_____Moss Johnson (Law & Order) 
_____Chester Martin (Unity) 

Town Council (vote for no more than five): 
_____Vera Blake (Unity) 
_____Morgan Condon (Law & Order) 
_____Zebadiah Cook (Law & Order) 
_____Tector Driscoll (Freedom) 
_____James Eaton (Law & Order) 
_____Manuel Escobar (Unity) 
_____Estaban Fuente (Independent) 
_____Vidkin Gerhardtsohn (Unity) 
_____Tim Gorch (Freedom) 
_____Kate Higgins (Freedom) 
_____Judge Lacy (Unity) 
_____Steve Lord (Freedom) 
_____Burton Lumley (Independent) 
_____Calvin Oldfield (Law & Order) 
_____Jeremiah Peck (Independent) 
_____Joseph Riser (Unity) 
_____Elihu Upton (Independent) 
_____Dennis Winston (Law & Order)


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty, “You got to know when to hold them” , Tuesday, June 20th, 9:00 A.M. * 

Chester and Clarisse visit the voting booth early in the morning. Being loyal to the party, he votes a straight ticket. He doesn't know much about Joseph Riser, but he seemed like a decent guy when Chester met him at some of the party meetings. He looks over the ballot and notes that he wouldn't mind most of the Council candidates. Even if the Unity party doesn't sweep the election, the government might not be half bad. 

As the teachers got their adjusted classes started, then Meghan left, returning about a half-hour later. Mollie then left, taking a little longer since the line had grown a bit by then. Kate's turn came around ten-thirty, and when she arrived the line was not too long. It moved fairly quickly, and soon she was in the Town Hall faced with her ballot. She smiled to think that there was almost no where else in the country where she would be allowed to do this. 

The choice for Mayor was automatic as she marked Emery Shaw's name. Chester's name was as quickly marked for Marshall. Looking at the Marshall candidates, he had a better chance then Kate had thought. Most people didn't know just what the lawmen had to deal with. She had an inside view and knew that Chester had been handling magic and supernatural creatures as well as human criminals. But Hank Hill was part of Arcade's Gang, something would work against him with many voters, and Moss Johnson was... well, Moss Johnson. 

She looked down the list of council candidates and began to check names. Vera Blake, Manuel Escobar, Esteban Fuente, Vidkin Gerhardtsohn. Kate had not voted straight for the Unity Party because she wanted to vote for Esteban Fuente, but it did open up another choice. She knew little of Joseph Reiser who'd come over from the Integrity Party. Judge Lacey was a fine man of course, but her eyes kept falling to Dr. Eaton's name. 

The doctor's ad in last night's late edition had caught her eye, and he truly seemed to be reevaluating his views and coming more toward the middle. The chance to work with others of a more moderate viewpoint could do him a great deal of good. That would be assuming, however, that mostly Unity party candidates were elected, and that was a large assumption. She hesitated another moment. She was ready to trust the Doctor as far as she was personally concerened, but not quite ready to trust the town to him. She marked the space before Judge Lacey's name and neatly folded the ballot. With a nod at the gentlemen in charge, she dropped the paper into the locked box and smiled. Whatever happened now, she'd had her say. 

Kate notes that Chumbley and Josiah Young are both out and about selling the newspaper that had come out very late the previous evening, which are filled with the last campaign advertisement thus slightly blurring the Judge's "No Campaigning on Election Day" ruling. She also notes that a number of Main Street stores have campaign signs up in their windows for the various political parties and candidates. She smiles when she sees that the Comique is hanging one with Jake's campaign slogan that reads "Do not let others tell you to choose between liberty and a safe place to live - vote the Unity Party". Jake's slogan was just a bit wordy, but it said what needed saying. There must be a balance between safety and liberty, and their party was pledged to seek that balance. 

In all the hustle and bustle of yesterday Kate had never gotten over to the newspaper office. She turned her steps toward Mr. Chumbley. "Skirting close to the edges of Judge Isby's ruling, Mr. Chumbley?" she asked lightly. He replies, "Oh no, he said that I could sell yesterday's newspapers today. These were printed and the first ones sold way before midnight, almost half an hour!" “Oh, I didn't say you weren't perfectly legal, Mr. Chumbley," Kate assured him. 

She continues, "I wanted to stop by yesterday but it was a busy day. I was a little disturbed by something in the early edition. You stated that the lady Al Brower had been seeing was Ruby. It wasn't, you know. I'd be surprised if Mr. Brower hasn't already been around to clear that up himself." Chumbly exclaims, "It wasn't? Oh, I'm terribly sorry! I haven't seen Mr. Brower today at all, he's been rather busy as of late since he now has to manage the Comique, and they were very busy last night with their new singer. So it was somebody else? I will have to print a retraction in tonight's edition. So who was it that he was in love with?" 

Kate says, "That's a question you'd have to ask Mr. Brower. He's such a nice man, I feel bad for him to suddenly have so much more responsibility for the Comique. Who is the new singer? I hadn't heard they'd hired a new one." Chumbley replies, "Her stage name is Penny Snow, she and her sister went by the name 'The Snow Birds'. She's the much better singer of the two sisters, the other one now works at the Gay Lady. They were regulars in Tombstone until the saloon where they sang at burnt down. I think her actual name is Penelope Sneirsohn, a Finnish name, her sister's real name is Antoinette but she goes by Annie for her stage name." 

Kate states, "I may have to stop by and hear her, we need to know what the competition has on the stage. And I'll be more comfortable at the Comique without Mr. Watson there." Chumbley replies, "Oh, she's very good. No Miss. West, but better than any other singer currently in town." A shocked look then crosses his face and he says, "Please keep that to yourself, I would hate for Clarisse, Fifi or Julia to hear that I said that." 

"You may depend upon my discretion," Kate said, thinking that he only had to insert the name of the other singer who had recently fled town to get his answer to the question of who was Mr. Brower's secret love. "And who could fault anyone for not quite living up to Ruby? I must get back to my school. Have a pleasant day, Mr. Chumbley. Make sure I'm one of the first to know how the elections come out." She gave him a charming little smile then headed back to the school. 

As she enters the schoolhouse Ginnie hurries up to Kate and in a hushed voice asks "So, who did you vote for?" Kate says, "You should know better than to ask that question, Ginnie," Kate said. "It's never anyone else's business who you vote for. But if you think for a moment, I'm sure you can guess. I didn't do anything very surprising." Ginnie says, "Let's see, Shaw for Mayor, Chet for Marshall, and for Council I would guess Manny Escobar, Estaban Fuente and three of the other seven Unity Party or Independent candidates." 

Kate replies, "See? You didn't even need to ask. Outside of the people you named I stuck to the Unity Party, so no more independents." Ginnie pauses for a moment and says "Ah, everybody except Riser then." "You," Kate said, giving the girl a quick embrace, "are too smart for your own good. Are you satisfied now that you've winkled my secrets out of me?" Ginnie replies, "Yep, I was pretty sure you'd vote for Estaban instead of Riser. Riser is not a nice man, he mistreats his girlfriend and has also been stealing silver dust from the assay office. I'll be happy when they finally catch him and promote Mr. Caudell up into his job." 

Kate says, “What? How do you know that? I didn't vote for him because I didn't know anything about him and I wanted to vote for Esteban." Ginnie replies "Luke and Jacob Wagner told me. After Peg Watkins caught Riser and his girl Jennifer Campbell fooling around at the Great Western she evicted them both and them moved into a house near the Wagners. He has a short temper and regularly hits Miss. Campbell." 

Kate states, "Why in the world does she stand for that. She had her own room before, she must be able to support herself. Although I suppose there's no hiding from someone in this town. What about the theft? How do you know about that?" Ginnie replies, "Jacob saw him burying something out back one night so dug it up to see what it was. Since Riser works for the County I had Jacob tell Deputy Sheriff Hunter, but he was killed before he could make an arrest. I don't trust those two new ones, Leslie and Nagle, so told the boys to keep it to themselves for now." 

Kate was silent for a moment. She was out of her depth with the legalities. It was possible that the town law couldn't do anything. "You're right not to trust Leslie and Nagle. Perhaps after the election I will speak a word in Nate Caudell's ear. Just so he and his employer can keep their eyes open." Ginnie says, "Well, his employer is Cochise County, his boss being the County Assayer over in Tombstone. What about talking to the County Sheriff? I think he's still in town." 

Kate says, "I don't trust that man either, Ginnie. And how will I explain to him knowing this? I certainly wouldn't want to drop your name or your friend's names to him. I wish I knew more about who Mr. Reiser's compatriots are, it would give me a better idea if Sheriff Behan is a good place to go." She replies, "As far as I know the only person that Riser spent time with other than Miss Campbell was Kirby Watkins." 

Kate says, "I feel better about going to Behan if Reiser is unlikely to have connections to the Cowboy Gang. Maybe I should talk to Mitchell Berg and see what he has to say..." Ginnie replies, "That's a good idea. He'll still be Marshal until tomorrow at noon." "It's a place to start. You should get back to your studies now, young lady. I'll go at the lunch break." True to her word, when the children all ran out into the sunshine for their lunch break, Kate hurried away from the school toward the Marshall's office looking for Mitchell Berg. 

She finds him near the front door to the Town Hall, keeping watch over the goings on. "Good afternoon, Marshall," Kate said, nodding pleasantly. "Can we have a word?" she asked, dropping her voice. He says, "Certainly, let's head over to the office. We're without prisoners for a change so there will be some privacy. This is about the fake Job Kane right?" She started them walking before answering. "No, to be honest, although I'd be interested in hearing about that if you're free to tell. Ginnie told me something when I got back from voting that needs to be passed on somewhere, I'm just not sure where." 

He waits until the reach the office, then enter and he locks the door. He heads over to his desk and sits down, gesturing to a chair for her to sit in. "Alright Mrs. Kale, what do you want to talk about?" Kate took the seat and sighed. "When I got back from voting today, Ginnie tried to guess who I voted for, and she was right, including the fact that I did not vote for Joe Reiser. She said she guessed I wouldn't because he has a short temper and strikes his girlfriend often. Then she added that he is stealing silver from the assayer's office. 

I asked her how she knew, and she said Luke and Jacob Wagner told her. Reiser recently moved near them, and one of the boys saw him bury something behind the house. The boy dug it up later and it was silver. I know children can have active imaginations, but Ginnie is usually quite good at filtering what is true and what isn't. If it's true it's very serious, and this man is on my party's ticket. He should not be on a council if he's stealing. We didn't trust any of the County Sheriff's enough to bring this to them, but I don't know if there's any other choice." 

He says, "Okay, I need to talk to the boys. If I head over to your school and go in through the back door can you think of a reason to send them both into the kitchen? That way we can discuss this without anybody else being there or knowing who spoke to me about this." She replies, "That wouldn't be difficult. I'm sorry to bring this to you, I'm sure you were looking forward to retiring from your Marshall duties and going back to being an attorney. I really should speak to my attorney, now that I think of it. And don't worry, I'm not in any trouble." 

Kate stood up and said, "Let's head over. It's lunchtime right now so we won't interrupt any lessons." He replies, "Let's go separately, no reason to make this obvious to anybody who might be watching." "Of course. I don't know what's wrong with me lately. Thank you Marshall." Kate got up and left the office, walking back to the school and joining the other teachers in the schoolroom. Not long after she returns to the school Kate sees Marshall Berg out the window, heading around to the back of the house. 

Kate walked outside among the children, stopping to chat here and they as they ate or played. She finally made her way over to the Wagner boys. "I'd like you to do me a favor please," she smiled at them. "There's a bucket in the kitchen by the door, would you run and fetch some water for me? We're almost out in the schoolroom." The boys do as they are told and do not immediately return. The lunch period comes to an end and everybody head back inside. 

A few minutes later the Wagner boys emerge from the kitchen carrying the bucket of water. Out the window Kate sees Marshal Berg walking along the alleyway back towards his office. Ginnie appears to be the only one of the children to have also noticed this. Kate says, "Thank you, gentlemen. You can set that down right by the door. I'll get rid of the old bucket later." The boys scrambled back to their seats and Kate continued on as if nothing unusual had happened. 

Throughout the morning at the Lucky Lady, Hawkes continues to consume heavily sweetened thick coffee for the entire morning, using the combined stimulation of the abundance of both caffeine and sugar to keep him alert and awake. However one consequence to that strategy is that he has to make frequent trips needed to the outhouse, causing him to miss approximately one of every six to eight hands dealt. 

During the five hours of play a total of 54 hands are dealt from which Maverick wins 22, Cook wins 20 and Hawkes wins 12. Most hands have been played at either the ante or at just one coin above with only a handful played above that although two of those larger pots were won by Hawkes, which is the only reason that he remains a player in the game. Cook and Maverick are now both tied for the lead at $ 22,500 while Hawkes pile has been reduced to a mere $ 4,000. As the clock reaches the hour of twelve Van Horne now calls for a one-hour meal break. He states that Job Kane will be the dealer for the next five-hour session and that the ante will be increased to two platinum coins. Harry Rote reminds Jake "Don't forget to vote, the polls close at 5:00 PM so this hour might be your only chance." 

Jake states, "Oh, right. Thank you Harry." Using the opportunity to stretch his legs, Jake walks leisurely to perform his civic duty. More accurately, keep his commitment to his friends. Jake walks briskly in, politely nods at the instructions, and votes straight party line for the Unity Party without even reading the rest of the ballot. Politely he deposits the completed form as directed, smiles and leaves. "There," he says out loud but to himself. 

Over the balance of the hour, he is tempted to nap but figures he is better off without it, having gone much longer than this without sleep. He eats lightly, drinks plenty of water and soaks up some Arizona sun out back of the saloon while juggling knotted rags. He ignores the odd looks he receives by those walking down the side street. His mind refreshed, and body exercised a bit he returns to the table two minutes before the scheduled start time. 

The Poker players resume their game at 1:00 P.m. Hawkes no longer has his coffee pot, ordering a glass of scotch and water from the bar instead. Job Kane arrives, looking physically much better than he had the day before. He is attired in his best suit and breaks the seal on a fresh deck of cards. Hawkes wins the first hand, Maverick the second and Hawkes the third, all played at the $ 1000 ante, thus no change. Maverick takes the next two hands, with Hawkes having called a $ 500 increase on the second of those having held a heart flush to Maverick’s quartet of fives. So after a half-hour of play Maverick is up to $ 27,000 with Cook now at $ 20,500 and Hawkes down to his last $ 1,500. 

Maverick and Cook both have decent cards on the next hand and raise by $ 500. Hawkes folds and orders another scotch and water. Maverick wins that hand as well with a full-house Queens over Threes to Cook’s full house Sevens over Jacks. Hawkes comments that with a single coin left he can’t meet the minimum ante. Van Horne walks over to the table and says, “As it turns out, I had minted 101 platinum coins of which you are only using 98 of them. If wouldn’t be fair to the souvenir collections to have coins that weren’t actually used in the game”. He then reaches into his pocket and hands each of the three players another $ 500 coin. 

Due to Hawkes lack of funds the hand is kept at the ante and Hawkes manages to win, leaving him with $ 3,000 to Cook’s $ 18,500 and Maverick’s $ 29,000. Hawkes folds on the next ante-level hand which Maverick wins. The next hand dealt proves to be a remarkable coincidence with of all things a three-way tie as each player has a ten-to-ace straight. Finding that odd Van Horne collects the cards which he hands to Jonathan Harker, who brings them over to young Gonzales, and a fresh deck is started. 

Maverick wins the next two hands, bringing his total up ot $ 33,000 which is now twice Cook’s $ 16,500 with Hawkes down to his final $ 1,000 yet again. Hawkes is now on his third drink and as the cards are dealt begins to sing: 

_“You got to know when to hold them, 
know when to fold them, 
know when to walk away, 
know when to run, 
you never count your money, 
when you’re sitting at the table, 
they’ll be time enough for counting, 
when the dealing’s done.” _ 

Once again Hawkes manages a lucky break, winning the hand with a flush to each of the other players’ two-pair and increasing his fortune back to $ 3,000 as the clock reaches the hour of 2:00 P.M. Though he has enjoyed playing with Hawkes, the man's perserverance is both vexing and remarkable. Jake has someone get him a black coffee and he continues to focus on the game. 

At around 2:00 PM Nate Caudell stops by the school and calls his wife Mollie over for a private conversation. Kate glanced over, but since it is a private conversation she doesn't try to hear it. She looked over at Ginnie, who was studiously ignoring the conversation, which probably meant she was trying hard to hear. It must be something serious or Mr. Caudell wouldn't have left the Town Hall today. After he leaves Mollie waits until an appropriate time to chat with Kate. 

Mollie tells Kate "Nate is out of work for the rest of week. They've arrested his boss, Joe Riser for stealing silver. The Cochise County Assayer Ben Chandler is on his way here from Tombstone to investigate so they've closed the Assay Office. Since Riser was the one who hired Nate he's now under suspicion too." Kate exclaims, "Oh no, Mollie. I'm so sorry. I... One of the children told me what they knew about Mr. Reiser, and I went to Marshall Berg so he could look into it and find out if it was just imaginative children or something real. It never even occurred to me it would put your husband under suspicion. Ruby always said I was too naive; apparently she was right." 

Molly says, "Relax Kate, Nate is innocent of any wrong doing. We just have to wait for that to be officially declared. In the meanwhile he will be available to help out here at the school the next three days if we wish to use him and his experience." Kate replies, "Certainly. I'd be glad of it, and I think some of the boys might be glad to have a man in the school for a few days. We do things rather unconventionally here, I hope he won't find us too unprofessional." Mollie laughs and says, "If Nate were a conventional man he never would have married me." 

"Look what he would have missed," Kate said fondly. She was seized with a sudden and completely inappropriate desire to tell Mollie what had happened last night. She could feel the blush crawling up her cheeks and said only, "I'm getting more unconventional by the day. Boston would hardly know me." Mollie replies, "And if I'm reading you right you would hardly know Boston again either. There's no way you'd fit back into that setting ever again, you've been given too much freedom here." 

"Yes, that part of my life is over," she said with only a hint of regret. "I could play the part, but I couldn't live my the rules. I'm hoping we'll get a town council that won't try to curb our freedom here, they're too precious to me to give up." Mollie gave her an understanding glance and they both went back to the students. The remainder of the school day passed quickly, and Kate found herself once again in the odd position of having no where she absolutely had to be. Votes wouldn't be counted until after five o'clock, so she turned her steps to the El Parador to go and get something to eat.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-one, “The West Family”, Tuesday, June 20th, 9:00 A.M. * 

On Tuesday morning Ruby is laying comfortable wrapped around George when she feels a gentle shaking. She cracks an eye open to find her new lover with a slightly nervous look on his face. “Ruby,” he whispers, “Wake up. We have to get up, someone else is awake.” “Is that all?” Ruby whispers back, before she yawns and closes her eyes again and snuggles her nose into his neck. “So what? They probably know already.” 

But George continues to shake her until she finally does wake up. They untangle themselves and sit up on the couch, looking over the remains of what was a clean parlor. “They’ll definitely know if they come in here,” she laughs. Their clothes are strewn everywhere, cushions thrown around and furniture moved out of their customary spots. Ruby is not looking at the room though, she is looking at George, who looks even better to her in the bright light of day then the soft caress of the night. 

“Come on,” George insists again, and rises from the couch, pulling Ruby with him. “What,” she says innocently, “I was just admiring the new… decoration.” George smiles but gives her a scolding look at the same time. She laughs at him and kisses his cheek before they pull on whatever clothing they can find to cover up. They quickly and sloppily rearrange the furniture, finding one of Ruby’s stockings stuck in the cushions of chair and George’s shirt under the entrance table. 

George listens at the door, judging when the time is right not to be seen before the two of them exit the parlor and with Ruby’s giggles accompanying them they hurry up the stairs. Before they part for their separate rooms George grabs Ruby for another kiss. “Let’s go back to the beach. I enjoyed myself there and I believe you did too. That way we’ll be alone all day and I can have you all to myself.” “Good idea,” Ruby replies. She hurries off to her room to prepare for the day. Knowing she’ll probably spend the day in her under garments again it doesn’t take her long to prepare. 

By the time she comes downstairs Al has a basket made up for them to take for breakfast and lunch along with the blanket. William drives them out to the park, and again checks for other guests. No one else is there, being a Tuesday during a work week. George and Ruby spend the day relaxing and enjoying each other. They are growing more and more comfortable with each other and it shows in their body language, the way they speak to and gaze at each other. George does a fabulous job of keeping Ruby distracted and she doesn’t even think about the upcoming dinner with her parents as the day goes by. They eat, swim, nap and this time even take a small hike through the woods. 

The sun gets high in the sky then begins it's descent again before George tells Ruby they need to leave and prepare. Ruby drags her heels helping to pack up and walk back to where they meet up with William. She's quiet all the way home, nervously switching between biting her lip and tugging on her hair. She doesn't talk about dinner at all. They return home in short order. Once inside Ruby walks back to her room like a little kid in trouble. She stands in front of her now stocked closet, suddenly not liking any of her choices. Nothing seems appropriate, too revealing, not revealing enough, too bright, too... whatever. 

In frustration she leaves her room and goes to George's. She knocks on his door, "George, are you in there?" He opens the door. She sees that he has attired himself in one of his better suit, this one of a slightly older style that had been popular among the upper crust in the early-to-mid-1870's. He has shiny new cufflinks on the shirt sleeves and a bow tie. He asks, "Well, how do I look?" Ruby looks up him and down critically. She steps towards him and straightens his tie before she smiles. "You look gorgeous baby." 

She steps away and sits on his bed. "I'm... uh, I'm not sure this dinner is a good idea." He replies, "Neither am I, but I would prefer to have this encounter here on my home territory rather than some other place where we might meet by chance." Ruby pushes some hair behind her ear. "I just... what if... Oh!" She slaps her hand on the bed. "I'm really nervous. I can't even pick out an outfit." He replies, "Dress conservatively for this meeting, there is no reason to antagonize them before we even begin to speak." 

"I know. I'm just...," she twists her ruby ring around her finger, "Nervous. Scared. I know, it's silly." She hangs her head, watching her own toe scrap across the floor. He states, "Ruby, you're here in my home now, that isn't going to change. They can't force you to leave here and even if they try just remember that the Police Commissioner is my friend not theirs." It's George's voice more than his words that calm Ruby. She takes a large breath in and stands. "Thanks George. I just needed to be reassured and pull myself together." She gives him a quick hug and heads back to her room. 

She chooses a new satin emerald colored gown. By itself it is a gown that Ruby feels comfortable in, with a low square neckline and tight bodice. But it came with a small matching jacket that covered up anything offensive. She fixes her makeup and adds some perfume before calling for Al, who helps her coax her hair into an elaborate and elegant up-do. Adding a new bracelet to her ensemble she gazes at her reflection in the mirror. She pauses as she briefly touches her heart earrings for luck but quickly banishes any thoughts but the confident ones she was going to be needing. She smoothes the gown and steps towards the door. "How do I look Alvina?" 

Al replies, "You look fine. You will do well tonight, just trust in yourself. You are a grown woman who makes her own decisions, you are no longer an infant under their control." Ruby takes a deep breath in. "I don't know if we ever get over our parents and mine were particularly...well, never mind." She puts a forces a smile to her face. "Thank you for your help, it was sweet of you." She nods to Al then heads down stairs. 

The clock is almost upon the hour of the West's impending arrival. Alvina makes sure that all of the place setting are there. A carriage comes up the driveway. William goes to the door to greet the visitors and George stands beside Ruby and states, "Have strength my darling." Ruby grasps George's hand tightly in hers and takes another deep breath. She turns just her head to face him and says, "I really do love you George. I think I always have. Even in my toughest times I had faith you would always be my friend and be here when I needed you." Her smile turns genuine. "And here you are." 

The house manager William opens the door and admits in William and Alma West. Ruby squeezes George's hand again as the imposing figures of William and Alma West enter the house. One could easily tell where Ruby gets her height from looking at both her parents. Her father, dressed in fancy yet conservative ensemble is tall, fit and dark haired. His face is slightly worn by time with some gray starting to pepper his hair, yet it only serves to make him look more distinctive. His green eyes mirror Ruby's and in them she detects a hint of surprise as he looks her over for the first time in five years. 

Her mother on the other hand is the same height as Ruby, slender, still young looking and beautiful, with not a wrinkle on her face. Her dark brown hair is twisted and turned into an elaborate up style. Her clothes are the utmost in fashion, everything on her looks expensive. Dripping in jewelry the only thing colder than the diamond around her neck are her ice blue eyes, eyes that are now boring right into Ruby's soul. She returns her parent's stares with a friendly gaze of her own. "Daddy, Mother," she addresses them as she curtsies. "How nice to see you." 

"Nice to see you as well," her mother states. Another person enters the room behind Alma West who Ruby immediately recognizes as Miss. Agatha Hellbourne, a dour spinster who was Ruby's least-loved nannies. Accompanying the woman is a young boy of perhaps three years of age. He has curly sandy-colored hair, a square-shaped face and jaw, and deep blue eyes. Ruby is slightly confused as to the boy's identity when Alma West says, "Constance Grace, I would like you to meet your brother, Benjamin William West. Benjamin, this is your sister Constance." 

Ruby's hand releases its grip and falls away from George. Her first thought, as she stands speechless, is Why didn't he tell me? It is quite a few minutes before Ruby can speak or even move. Finally as she stares at the young boy she says, "I have a brother?" but it's more of a statement than a question. She looks at him with some doubt, after all, her parents were old now for children.…she steps towards the boy and kneels before him. In a sweet and friendly voice she greets him, "Hello Benjamin, it's nice to meet you." 

I a shy, almost quiet manner the boy says "Hello Constance, it is a pleasure to meet you." George calls William over and says, "We will need extra place settings at the table, I had expected only Mr. and Mrs. West." Miss Hellbourne interjects "Only a place for Master Benjamin, I have already dined Mr. Eastman." Ruby, still entranced with the boy says to him, "May I hug you William? After all, you are my brother and I have missed out on years of hugging you." The boy neither says yes or no nor appears rather resistant. 

Miss. Hellbourne states, "There is no reason for the need of any physical contact." "Of course Nannie Hellbourne." Ruby stands and looks the woman defiantly in the eyes before she scoops the boy into her arms and hugs him tightly. She whispers in his ear, "Don't listen to her, this is what people who care about each other do." She places him back on the floor. "I wasn't asking you," she says to the old woman. She looks to her parents. "So, I see you've been busy." He father ignores Ruby's comment and approaches George instead, shaking his hand and says, "Thank you sir for taking care of things with the police and for bringing our daughter back to Rochester." 

Eastman replies, "Sir, her arrival here was as much a surprise to me as it was to you, not that I am objecting. While the men are exchanging cordialities Alma West approaches Ruby and states, "Constance, you have become quite the young lady. Mr. Eastman showed us the photograph that he had taken out in that western silver town but it hardly does you justice. I am surprised though that you still haven't realized that dying your hair would be better for your prospects." 

"Thank you for the compliment mother." Suddenly Ruby laughs. "I have no shortage of prospects. And no shortage of men who enjoy my hair color rather than loathe it." Like you, she thinks. "Although I've been busy and not very worried about my prospects." Alma replies, "Yes, George seemed to indicate that you had some sort of relationship going with the owners of one of the silver mines in that town and that you had also made some of your own investments in real estate." 

Ruby states, "Yes, actually, I am a part own of a Saloon where I am the star attraction," she says proudly. "I sing there. I also own part of another saloon and part of a silver trust. And now," she smiles at George, "I also own the lake and surrounding land. I don't think I'm doing too badly, although George may not agree. He thinks I should come home and sing here instead." George says, "We can discuss serious things such as that after the meal. Why don't we go and eat, I believe that Alvina has prepared a special meal for us." 

Ruby took notice of George's tone. He hadn't mentioned anything about serious talk after dinner. She was trying her best to keep the knot in her stomach from growing any larger. "Good idea, let's enjoy dinner, shall we?" Ruby makes her way into the dining room and waits to be told where to sit. They sit down with George Eastman and William West on opposite ends of the long table. The other three have place settings on the long side of the table, with Ruby closer to George. Alma is on the opposite side of Ruby, equidistant between both men on the ends and sets up Benjamin across from Ruby between Alma and George. Miss. Hellbourne stands along the wall behind Benjamin and steps forward to help him with his meal. 

A multi-course meal is served that would equal that of the finest Manhattan restaurants. The table conversation is dominated by the two men, with William asking a lengthy series of questions of George Eastman about his business and George responding with long detailed answers. Ruby sits, mostly quiet and minds her manners during dinner. She was suddenly concerned about this after dinner serious conversation and also the boy sitting across from her. Can he really be my brother? If he is, can I leave him to my parents to torment him too like they did to me? He's three, still a baby, he should be running and playing and... no physical contact? I always hated Miss Hellspawn... She banishes the thoughts from her mind. At least things seemed okay so far. 

Ruby says, "George, this meal has been excellent. We must remember to thank Alvina for her hard work." The Wests also give praises for the meal. Alvina comes in and clears the meal for the table. She then brings out a tray with the desserts, strawberry shortcake-a-la-mode. Benjamin's eyes light up when he sees it, the first time this evening that he appears animated. Miss. Hellbourne steps forward and says "None for Master Benjamin, it is already after 8:00 P.M. and if he eats any of that now he won't get any sleep tonight." 

"Oh come on, it's a special night, let him have some dessert. It's not every day you get to meet your older sister after all." She winks at the small boy. The boy looks up at Alma West and pleads "Please mother, this is a special night. I've heard about Constance for years now and I finally get to meet her." Alma relents "Oh, alright." William West lets out a huff. She says, "Good, then we can all enjoy dessert. It would have been terrible to miss strawberry shortcake, it's one of my favorites and how could I have eaten it if my baby brother couldn't." Turning back to the boy she asks, "So Ben, what's your favorite game to play?" "Mother and I play croquet with some of the servants," he replies. 

Ruby says, "Oh, that's... fun. Do you have a lot of friends?" He replies, "No Ma'am, I've occasionally gone to the Oxnards when their grandchildren were visiting. I am sure I will make friends in a few years when I go away to boarding school." Ruby's heart nearly breaks listening to this little boy who already had the life sucked out of him. "Ben, don't call me Ma'am. You can call me Ruby, that is the name I go by now, but if you don't want to call me that please call me Constance." Ruby looks to her parents. "I never understood why someone would have a child so they could send them away." William West exclaims "That is my decision to make young lady!" 

Sensing the greatly increased tension around the table George attempts to change the subject by asking William West about his business. He asks, "Mr. West, how is West and Burnham Industries doing these days?" Unfortunately that question appears to make matters worse when an increased amount of anger underlies West's response of "There is no more West and Burnham. Lucas Burnham and I parted company under unpleasant circumstances several years back. It is now just West Industries. Burnham has relocated to Washington D.C." Alma West interjects "Actually, Baltimore". That earns her an icy glare. 

Ruby is sorry to hear that. Lucas Burnham was one of the few people in New York that she actually liked. He and her father were contrasts in opposites, with his lighthearted and easygoing manner, but they made an effective team in business. Burnham's wife had died young before they had any children and without any other family to speak of he spent a considerable amount of time at the West household. She fondly thought of 'Uncle Luke' being around for birthdays and holidays. She pictures the man in her mind. His happy smile, his....his square jaw, his piercing blue eyes and his curly hair, white on the sideburns and back but sandy on top. 

She stares back across the table at her younger brother with a sudden sense of recognition, the spitting image of Lucas Burnham, and realizes at once that Alma West's young son is not her full but her half-brother. A tiny spark of jealously shoots up through Ruby with the realization, although it's soon put out with the second realization that her brother was not enjoying the benefit of a different father. It was her mother who she thought always ran things around their household. 
Ruby moves her gaze from the boy, to her mother, then to her father. 

She asks as innocently as she can muster, "What unpleasant circumstances was that? I thought Uncle Luke was fairly laid back." Alma West moves back slightly. William West's face turns beet red and he looks to Ruby and says, "Young Lady, your forfeited your right to be involved with family decisions when you abandoned us!" Ruby laughs but isn't really smiling. "Since when did you and mother ever include anyone in your decisions anyway? You only ever thought about yourselves. And just to be clear, I didn't abandon you, you pushed me away!" William West exclaims, "We did nothing of the kind. But we can talk about that later. Get your bags Constance, we're taking you home now!" 

William West has just exclaimed, “Get your bags Constance, we're taking you home now!" Ruby just blinks at her father. All along, everyone had told her that her parents had, no have no control over her. Yet instead she was still scared as she was of him as a child. She turns her gaze to George. Her voice firm she says, "No, I'm not going with you." George says in an equally firm voice, "She is remaining here." Alma West states, "She most certainly is not. That would not be proper." 

"Proper?" Ruby only briefly looks at the boy. "I don't think you should be telling ME what's proper!" Ruby stands from the table and raises her voice. "So they only reason you came here tonight is to try to drag me away from my life so you could look better in yours. I should have known you'd never change. Well, forget it, it's not going to happen!" William West stands and walks towards Ruby. Eastman stands as well. West grabs Ruby by the arm. "Owwww," she screams and tries to pull her arm away, "Let me go! I'm not a child anymore you can't force me to stay!" 

Alma West stands and says "Agatha, please bring Benjamin out to the carriage." The woman takes the boy by the hand and heads towards the door. Eastman walks around Ruby towards William West and states "Unhand her sir, we will discuss this like gentlemen." William West releases his daughter and replies to him "Gentlemen? If you were concerned about that you wouldn't have her in your household without a chaperone. Gentlemen care about their reputation."


----------



## Silver Moon

Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-two, “I am all in” , Tuesday, June 20th, 2:00 P.M. 

On the next hand Maverick raises the ante by $ 1,000, causing Hawkes to fold and Cook to call. Both players are holding full houses, but Cook wins with Queens over Eights to Maverick’s Tens over Fives. The next hand is dealt and Cook raises the ante by $ 1,000 on the next hand causing Hawkes to fold and Maverick to raise another $ 1,000 which Cook calls. Cook takes it with a quartet of Jacks to Maverick’s full house Aces over threes. 

Hawkes is now back to his last $ 1,000 yet again. However, unlike the previous two times he was in this position he fails to win the hand, with it going to Maverick. With the dignity of a true competitor and gentlemen, Hawkes thanks his dealer, his competitors and the host and hostess. The saloon gives him a round of applause as he stands. Jake offers him his hand. "It has been my privilege and pleasure to sit across the table from you sir." 

Van Horne suggests a short outhouse break, the game to resume at 2:30 P.M.. Maverick is now at $ 29,000 to Cook’s $ 21,500. Jake takes the break to stretch again after using the outhouse. He returns to the table promptly. When the game resumes Cook wins $ 1,500 on the first hand the loses $ 2,000 on each of the next two hands. The next hand results in Cook holding four Jacks and he raises the bet by $ 3,000. Maverick calls, holding a full-house Ace high, which brings them both back to the same totals following the first hand. Cook barely wins both of the next two hands played at the ante with a flush followed by three-of-a-kind. 

The hand after that goes $ 2,000 above the ante with Cook winning again with a quartet of Nines. That puts Cook in the lead for the first time of this session at $ 28,000 to Maverick’s $ 22,500. 
Jake winds up with garbage on his next hand and folds, proving a good decision as Maverick had four Sixes. Neither player gets anything spectacular for the next eight hands which are all played at the ante with Maverick winning five and Cook winning three. This results in Maverick taking the lead again at only $ 500 above Cook’s total. 

Jake is pleased to finally get a decent hand with a quartet of Queens. He raises $ 2,000 above the ante. Maverick calls the $ 2,000 and raises another $ 2,000. Not to be outdone, Cook calls that and raises another $ 2,000 which Maverick calls. Maverick has four-of-a-kind Tens so Jake wins the pot which brings him up to $ 32,000 to Maverick’s $ 18,500. The time is now 4:45 PM, these hands having actually taken longer to play than when there were more players at the table in part because the dealer and both players are enjoying themselves immensely and savoring every moment. 

Jake comments, "There is very little in life as fine as a well played poker game, Mr. Maverick. I dare say, all previous distractions aside, it will not be easy to come by its equal." Maverick replies, "Indeed Jacob Cook, a game against a worthy opponent is something truly worth living for." Thus far Jake has not been able to detect any specific tells from Maverick but senses in his gut that the next hand dealt is a good one for the gambler from Texas and so Jake folds despite holding a full-house. That proves an astute move as Maverick held a straight flush. 

They swap hands for the next eight, none played above the ante due to the other player folding whenever one attempts to raise, thus with four wins apiece the totals remain the same. Maverick wins the next ante hand followed by a hand where the pot actually increases by $ 2,000 each due to each having good cards for a change. This narrows the gap, with Maverick now at $ 27,000 to Cook’s $ 23,500. 

With only fifteen minutes left until the scheduled 6:00 PM break Jake manages to find himself holding an unbeatable hand, a Royal Flush in Spades with Maverick apparently also pleased with his own hand as he raises the pot by $ 3,000 and waits for Cook’s next move. Jake places his cards face down and stares at Maverick for about a minute before he silently makes two piles of $3,000. He stares at the two piles for a few seconds before pushing them both to the pot. "Call and raise." Maverick calls that and then raises it $ 3,000 more. 

Jake smiles at Brett Maverick and says, "Do you want to finish this now? We are both going to be tired soon." Jake taps his tallest pile of chips a few times and says, "I am all in, and I say tournament winner buys the loser a drink." Jake pushes all his chips to the pot. Maverick replies, "Well, seeing as to how I began this hand $ 3500 ahead of you it wouldn't be fair for me to go all in." He counts out seven coins which he sets aside. He then pushes his remaining pile into the center of the table, calling the bet. The room gets totally silent as Maverick reveals his cards to be a Straight Flush in Diamonds Nine to Queen. 

Jake states, "True, you have shown yourself to be a sportsman and gentleman at the table. I greatly respect that." Without fanfare or gloating, because he has been on the other end this situation before, he turns over his cards. He cannot help but rub one of his silver Jack of Spades cufflinks a couple of times. "A difficult hand to beat, sir." After Jake puts his cards down and the room gives a round of applause as several photographers take pictures. 

Maverick says, “Well, there’s only enough time for one more hand before the break. No point in dragging this out.” And although the cards haven’t even been dealt yet he slides his remaining seven coins into the pot saying “I’ll either be finished now or I’ll double my remaining stake to give me half a chance when we resume.” Jake nods his acceptance and calls his chips. "Deal them." Job Kane deals out the cards. Maverick takes two cards and Cook takes three. On the second draw Maverick takes one and Cook takes one. 

Maverick places down his cards showing a Heart Flush. Jake then lays down his cards revealing a full-house Kings over Fours, winning both the pot and the tournament. Both players congratulate each other with a handshake and then thank their dealers and hosts. Maverick smiles and says, “For my drink I will take the most expensive whiskey that you have in the house.” "Harry!" Jake calls out. "What is the best whiskey in town you can get your hands on?" 

"Coming right up boss," Harry exclaims. He heads outside to the storeroom and comes back with a bottle with dust on it. "Niles was saving it for a special occasion, he marked the price as $ 55 for the bottle." Jake nods. "Open her up, Harry." The whiskey is poured for Maverick as drinks for others are served up around the room. Jake hears the familiar voice of Commodore Duvall behind him say, "Let me be one of the first to congratulate you Mr. Cook." Jake says, "Thank you Commodore. I trust you enjoyed the game, and some of the other entertainment?" 

He states, "Indeed, I was outside the door last evening when Mr. Adair got his just desserts. I would have come inside but I had seen those Federal agents and there was a remote chance that I might have been who they were looking for. Once he was arrested I headed over to Drover's and rented a horse. As their stagecoach crossed the bridge away from town the last thing that man saw was me tipping my hat to him with a wide grin on my face." 

Jake replies, "Well done, Commadore, very well done." Jake waves Harry over to put some of the $55 whiskey in his glass. "Now tell me, now that the tournament is over, what would you have done with the winnings if you had won?" The Commodore replies, "I would have purchased another Riverboat, named it the Laurel Belle II, and resumed my career as a Mississippi riverboat gambler. But fear not Mr. Cook, from what I hear there are plenty of opportunities in either Colorado or California for a man of my talents." 

Jake asks, "What does it cost to purchase your own riverboat?" He replies, "These day, I'm not altogether sure. I will probably have to look for a used one, but that would be alright provided the boilers are still in good shape. Why do you ask?" I am rather fond of my riverboat days, and might be interested in a partnership if the deal were right." Jake laughs, "I half expected you to say thirty thousand dollars. You are slipping Commodore." He sips from his whiskey. "Ah, that IS mighty fine. Yes, as I was saying for the right deal, I might be interested. You are well known sir, and you know the business of the river. I have no doubt that many will still come just for a chance to play with the Commodore." 

Jake sips again. "I trust you not a wit, but I see the potential. Besides, anyone who despised Evan Adair as much as I cannot be all bad. If you have any interest in a partner or two, look me up when you have part of the stake and some leads on a good solid boat. Until then Commodore, enjoy Colorado and California." "Indeed, well sir, I believe I will be off. It has been a pleasure." 

Although Kate’s mood had calmed since the early morning, she still fairly floated through the Cantina, heading straight for the kitchen instead of sitting at a table. "Dearest Dorita, I beg you to feed me, I'm starving," Kate said and kissed Dorita's cheek. Dorita is more than happy to feed Kate all of the food she wants. When she is around halfway through the meal she is joined by Conrad. Kate treated him to a radiant smile as he sat down. "Dorita's in heaven; I'm starving this afternoon." She reached out and took his hand. "And how are you, my dear?" 

He replies, "Truth be told I am a little tired. The last several days have been rather hectic for me and I haven't been getting enough sleep, I..." He then stops and blushes when he realizes what he just said. She squeezed his hand softly. "Can you ever forgive me for depriving you of sleep?" Despite her light tone her face was as rosy as his. "You'll have to make sure you get to sleep at a decent hour tonight.” 

Kate then asks, “You sent your brother off this morning?" He says, "Yes, but first we have to find out the results of the election. If Kate Higgins manages to win I'll be getting the night off, as she will be holding a party at the Long Branch instead of the usual evening fare." She says, "You'll forgive me then for hoping you'll have to work tonight. I'm nervous about the results, Conrad. I don't want the town to change too much, but I don't want to be afraid to walk down the street alone either. This is my home now." "Of course it is my darling. I wouldn't want you anywhere else." Dorita brings Conrad his food and the two of them enjoy a peaceful meal with light and happy conversation. 

Back at the Lucky Lady, Jake hears another voice, a female voice, state "Congratulations indeed Mr. Cook, perhaps I could have some pleasure of your company too." He looks over to see Fifi LaFarge standing there wearing a rather slinky dress. "Hello Fi," Jake replies, "a pleasure to see you." He lets his eye travel a bit before, "Have Harry get you something to drink on me if you can stay a bit. I have a few more things to take care of but I would certainly enjoy your lovely company." Jake leaves her with a disarming smile and searches out Van Horne. 

Cornelius Van Horne is also seeking Jake. He approaches and says "Mr. Cook, before you get lost with your admirers could I have a few minutes alone to discuss some business matters.” Jake replies, "Certainly, my good man, I am feeling magnanimous right now. Lead on!" They head upstairs to one of the rooms, where Jake notes that a bottle of Kentucky Bourbon is on the table along with two glasses. Van Horne shuts the door and says in his own voice "Well done Jacob me boy, very well done indeed." 

Finally letting go of his careful composure, Jake raises both fists in the air and lets out an enthusiastic, "Yes!" He dances around the room for a bit before stopping in front of the big man. 
"Red," he says panting, "that compliment from you means as much to me as winning the tournament." Then he breaks into hysterical laughter, "Alright, I lied, winning the tournament felt MUCH BETTER!" When the laughter subsides a bit he uncharacteristically hugs Red for a moment and says, "I do owe it all to you." He quickly breaks away and pours some bourbon. 

Red says, "So Jacob me boy, I couldn't help but notice that Miss LaFarge seems to have her sights on you. What are ye thoughts regarding the young lass?" Jake looks up surprised. "My thoughts? I have thought nothing more than the end of this tournament for days and you want my thoughts?" Jake slowly shakes his head back and forth. "I had a girl, the most amazing girl I have ever met. I blew it with her. I need to close that chapter of my life, lick my wounds and drown my sorrows with a girl in every town and whores in between. Why do you ask?" 

Red replies, "Because something came for you Jacob, a telegram from Miss West. You had spoken to me before about the status of your relationship. It arrived immediately prior to the start of the tournament and I didn't want you to be distracted so I hung onto it. Based upon your winning I feel I made the right decision as your focus was where it needed to be for the last three days. But now that it is over I feel I should pass this on to you." He reaches into his jacket pocket and takes out a Western Union telegram which he passes over to Jake. It reads: 

Dear Jake - stop - I know the tournament is this weekend at the Lady. I am truly sorry I can not be there. I wanted to wish you luck even though I know you don’t really need it. I don’t think you ever did. But you have your lucky hat as a back up, just in case. Luck or not, I know you’ll do great. - stop - It’s really been weighing on my mind that you have not tried to contact me while I have been gone. I miss you very much, in more ways than one. Please take a moment from your hopefully lazy schedule and wire me back in Rochester. I’ll check the office when I arrive there and I look forward to hearing from you. - stop - Baby, I just have one more thing to say. I am sorry if I put pressure on you, pressure that you were not ready for. I understand that you are not ready to go the places that you made me ready to go. Our time apart has made me see that we might be in two different places in our lives. Not hearing from you makes me think that you perhaps regret some of the things we have done and said. I don’t blame you in any way; maybe I wanted things so badly that I pushed you further than you could go. I know I can be persuasive when I want to be and perhaps you thought the things you wanted would be easier to get… I don’t know. I am not sure of much anymore except for this - stop - No matter what either of us does, I will always love you. You’ll always be the man who made me want to really live again and helped me do it. Even if it can not be true, you are the one I was meant to be with. You have a special place in my heart, you earned it, and that spot will always be yours. - stop - I Love You, Ruby West - stop - PS Starry nights are not the same without you. 

Jake stares at the telegram for several long moments. "I am not angry that kept this from me. You were likely right. Besides, waiting three days makes no difference in what I must do. No time like the present." Jake takes some paper and a pen from Red and quickly writes a note, seemingly knowing exactly what to say. He turns away from Red as he finishes, his hand goes to his eye to remove some stray irritant. "Old friend, please see that this somehow gets back to Ruby. I have no secrets from you, read it before you send it. I should get back down with the party, it would be a shame if I missed my big day." Jake returns downstairs for a night of celebration, the reports having all left but most of Jake's usual players and friends have arrived. 

Near the end of their dinner, Kate asked Conrad, "Do you know of a good place to go to get the results as soon as they're known? Would we just go wait outside the Town Hall?" Conrad says, "Let's just go, the Judge wants it to be a public process so that there isn't any dispute or controversy over the results." Kate and Conrad finish their meal and head over tot he town hall as it is now 5:00 P.M. While the polls officially close at 5:00 PM although there are a half-dozen people still waiting in line at that hour so they are allowed to vote as well.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-three, “Election Results” , Tuesday, June 20th, 5:15 P.M. * 

After spending the afternoon just walking around in the good weather, Chester and Clarisse go to City Hall to watch the vote counting. He says, "This is it, dear. This election will decide what direction this town goes in." Once the last voter has cast their ballots the Town Hall doors are propped open for anybody interested to come in and watch the ballot counting. 

People gather around as Judge Isby, Nate Caudell and Kevin Tomlinson sit down to count the ballots. The key to the padlock on the box with the ballots had been locked in the safe of the First National Bank and is given to the Judge by bank teller Shannon O’Hara who is accompanied by Bank Manger Paul Stevens. Kate and Conrad made their way into the Town Hall with the other onlookers. It was crowded before long, and she held his hand tightly as they watched and waited. She watched Shannon for a few moments, thinking about the trip to England she might have to make. Everything as changing so fast. 

They first count the number of ballots in the box, coming up with a total of 236, which matches the count on the list of eligible voters who had voted. They then go through and separate out all of the straight ticket ballots. This task takes until 5:30 PM and some of the audience begin to depart, having become impatient with waiting for the results. "No one promised that counting would be exciting," Kate said, shaking her head. They slid up a little closer as the crowd thinned. "Although I suppose the results will be the same whether I hear them now or later." 

The number of straight ticket ballots are just under half, with 113 of the 236 ballots cast. These are then totaled, the results being marked on a chalk board. When finished they total 45 for the Law and Order Party, 36 for the Freedom Party and 32 for the Unity Party. Clarisse clutches Chester's arm. "How could people vote for those crooks in the Freedom Party? Promise City would become like Sodom and Gomorrah." Chester replies, "The judge hasn't finished counting all the votes. Just wait. He hasn't counted the individual votes." 

Kate looked up at Conrad with real fear in her eyes. Still, she strove for optimism and said, "I hope that most of the more moderate people would not have voted a straight ticket and that we will do better now. I suppose the Law and Order supporters would be the most likely to vote a straight ticket." Conrad replies, "Well, I for one did not vote a straight ticket and I would be surprised if any members of Dorita's extended family did either with Mr. Fuente running as an independent." Kate says, "And Dorita's family is quite unusually large. I have more family now than I know what to do with. I didn't vote a straight ticket either. I suppose this part of the counting will take longer." 

The remaining 123 individual ballots are then counted for the office of Mayor. As the name on each ballot is called out it becomes clear that Fisk is a very distant third and that the vote between Condon and Shaw will be very close. As they near the bottom of the pile Shaw has pulled ahead although whether is is enough votes to counter the Law and Order Party’s straight ticket lead is uncertain. The final count is 59 individual ballots for Emery Shaw, 44 individual ballots for Frank Condon and 20 individual ballots for Hamilton Fisk. Combined with the other ballots that results in 56 total votes for Fisk, 89 total votes cast for Condon and 91 total votes cast for Shaw, so close that had one Shaw voter cast his or her ballot for Condon instead it would have been a tie, requiring a run-off election. Judge Isby declares Emery Shaw the winner. 

Chester lets out a breath. "Whew. That was too close for comfort. It would not have been good for me to have Frank Condon as mayor. We'd butt heads too much... If I win the election, that is." Clarisse hides a smile at his confidence. She says, "You'll win, I just know it. Then you can steer us to respectability." Kate released a profound sigh of relief. "He'll be so pleased. We couldn't have gotten anyone more passionate about making Promise City succeed." Conrad points across the room to where Shaw has lifted his niece Emily up into the air with a big hug and says, "He appears to be pleased." 

The individual ballots are the counted for the office of Town Marshal. Hank Hill gets the most with a total of 67 votes, followed by 45 for Chester Martin and 11 for Moss Johnson. Once the straight ticket votes are added in that raises Chester Martin’s total to 77 votes, beating Hill by 10, with Johnson at 56 votes and withdrawn candidate Prosper McCoy with the Freedom Party’s 36 straight-ticket votes. Judge Isby declares Chester Martin the winner. 

Chester yells, "Whoop!" and hugs Clarisse tightly. "I did it. I can't believe it. I'm going to find Hank Hill and Moss Johnson to thank them for a well-run campaign." Chester winds his way through the crowd, finding Hank Hill. "Hank, It was a close race. I hope we can work together in the future." Hank shakes his hand and replies, "If you're asking me to be one of your deputies then I accept. 

Chester says, "I am, Hank. Then it's settled. The Merchant's Association has the final say, but your strong showing in the election is a point in your favor. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm headed to the Drover's Hotel. See you around." Chester and Clarisse walk to the party. She says to him, "See? All that worry for nothing. I had faith in you." He says, "Thanks for that. Sometimes I wonder how many people only know me from what the Condons and Earl Hogan say about me." She says, "It doesn't matter Chet. Now they will all know you, as Town Marshall Chester Martin." Chester hugs her tight. "That they will. Let's go have some fun." 

Kate said very quietly to Conrad, "We were right, my dear. Those most likely to vote for the Unity Party also seemed to be most likely to vote individually rather than a party ticket. Chester will do an excellent job. He already does. And there won't be an interruption in the Marshall's office either." 

The individual Town Council ballots are then totaled. The nineteen candidates are listed alphabetically and the counts for the 123 ballots are as follows: 

0 Evan Adair 
42 Vera Blake 
22 Morgan Condon 
14 Zebediah Cook 
11 Tector Driscoll 
53 James Eaton 
84 Manuel Escobar 
68 Estaban Fuente 
33 Vidkin Gerhardshon 
6 Tim Gorch 
42 Kate Higgins 
34 Judge Lacey 
79 Burton Lumley 
10 Steve Lord 
7 Calvin Oldfield 
40 Jeremiah Peck 
9 Joe Riser 
44 Elihu Upton 
16 Dennis Winston 

The straight ticket ballots are then totaled in for the following result 

36 Evan Adair 
74 Vera Blake 
67 Morgan Condon 
59 Zebediah Cook 
47 Tector Driscoll 
98 James Eaton 
116 Manuel Escobar 
68 Estaban Fuente 
65 Vidkin Gerhardshon 
42 Tim Gorch 
78 Kate Higgins 
66 Judge Lacey 
79 Burton Lumley 
46 Steve Lord 
52Calvin Oldfield 
40 Jeremiah Peck 
41 Joe Riser 
44 Elihu Upton 
61 Dennis Winston 

The five top candidates in descending order are therefore Manuel Escobar, James Eaton, Burton Lumley, Kate Higgins and Vera Blake. Judge Isby declares them to be the Promise City Town Council. Kate comments, "All in all, it looks like the Unity Party did pretty well. And the council should represent a wide spectrum of people." Her eyes were serious but her lips smiled and she said, "I suppose I won't have to flee to another town. And you will get some sleep tonight.” 

She says, “I should go congratulate Emery. Would you like to come?" Conrad replies, "I suppose I should. If the rumors that I've been hearing are true he is a competitor for your affections." "You don't have any doubts about where my affections lie today, I hope?" she asked with a knowing smile. Conrad laughs and says, "I'm rather comfortable with the present knowledge of our relationship." 

The crowds break up into smaller groups, with people congratulating the seven winners and offer condolences to the losers. Kate sees Dorita Figures, Angela Huesca and Maria Fuente telling Estaban Fuente how sorry they are that he didn’t get in. He shrugs it off and says with a smile “I don’t feel bad about it, I didn’t have the benefit of a political party and still finished sixth among the nineteen candidates. I’ll run again two years from now and win at that time.” 

Al Brower and Pierre Jacquet are busy congratulating Emery Shaw when Brower’s facial expression drastically changes to one of shock followed by elation. He begins a swift sprint towards the door, drawing Emery, Kate and Pierre’s attention as they see Madge Duprey standing in the doorway. Al grabs her with such force that he almost knocks her over, then giving her a big bear hug and warm embrace on big kiss on the lips which she returns. Kate senses somebody coming up beside her and sees Chumbley standing there. He says to Kate, “I may not need to print that retraction now, most of the town is here watching this.” 

"If the lady doesn't object, I think there's a wedding in the near future. That's just idle speculation of course," Kate added. "Print the retraction anyway, as part of the story about Miss Duprey's return. I'm sure you'll be writing one. He's been so miserable since she left; it's good to see him happy again." Kate slipped her arm through Conrad's. "Be careful of assumptions, Mr. Chumbley. Although I do admit, assumptions can make for some nice surprises now and then." Kate now sees Manuel Gonzales enter the Town Hall. 

Kate smiled and pulled Conrad along with her as she crossed the room to Mr. Gonzales. "I see you've done your good deed for the day," she said when she reached him. He replies, “Yes, it is good to have another of my little birds back in the nest. Once Virgil Earp was gone and I confirmed through a magical scry that the Earps were all out of the Arizona Territory I felt it was safe enough to go to Belgium to get her. She welcomed the opportunity to return to the man she loves.” Kate says, "Thank the gods the Earps are gone. Seeing Virgil in the El Parador... But they're gone, Miss Dupree is home, and this little bird needs to get back to her lessons. 

Gonzales state, “And on the subject of little birds, I should probably do another scry to check on my Golden Eagle. When I checked a few days ago she and her friends were still buying out every store in New York City.” Kate says, “I'd like to know how Ruby is getting on. I got a letter and a gift from her a few days ago, but I didn't answer it since I didn't imagine she'd still be there by the time it arrived." Gonzales replies, "I'm sure that she is doing just fine, when have you ever known her to not enjoy shopping? Especially if somebody else is paying." 

Kate says, "It's a vice we share, I believe. I haven't been shopping nearly enough lately." Kate looked over her shoulder. "I really should go congratulate our new mayor, but since my escort is rather fatigued after his brother's visit, I think I'll come spend some time with you later, Grandfather." She kissed his cheek. "I'll see you in a little while." She and Conrad wove their way through the crowd, getting as close to Emery Shaw as they could through the crowd. Kate waved and tried to catch his eye. 

Shaw and his niece Emily make their way through the crowds and over to Kate. "Well Kate, it looks like we did it! It should be an interesting Town Council to work with members of all three political parties there plus an Independent. I think I will suggest Burton Lumley as the Chairman given his previous experience running the Merchant's Association." Emery's excitment was contagious and Kate's smile widened. "We did it? You did it. I stuck my nose in now an then and proceeded to pull it out before my association with it could prove detrimental. I think Burton Lumley would be a good choice, especially considering he was courted for the Unity Party. And as far as Law and Order candidates go, the Doctor will be the best to work with by far." 

Shaw replies, “Yes, and Kate Higgins is among the more reasonable of the other party too. I think this will work." Kate says, "Which really goes to show that we were right, you know. Most people don't want one extreme or the other. Those on the far ends are just the most vocal. You'll probably have a lot of wrangling, but you'll get things done. It's probably best to have a mix of people, when you have to compromise you'll probably come close to the right thing. You know, I've gotten used to sticking my nose in the town's business, it's going to be odd not to do that anymore." 

Shaw replies, "Well Kate, having a diverse array of people was what the Unity Party was all about. I for one am not displeased with the results, although you are right, having both Higgins and Eaton there might make for some lively discussions. Ah well, at least it won't get boring." "Life in Promise City is never boring, Emery. You have a lot of work ahead of you starting with a clean slate. No existing laws at all, it's going to be an enormous challenge. But I'm sure you're up for it. So, where's the celebration?" she asked. 

He says, "Vera had planned one at Drovers is any of our slate won. As we now have four of the seven positions I would say that is where we will head. I believe that Mrs. Higgins is planning a victory party at her establishment as well, and it wouldn't surprise me is Burton is at his." Kate says, "I just told Mr. Gonzales I'd come spend some time with him tonight, but I can't resist stopping over at the party if I'm welcome. Conrad, will you be obliged to go over to the Long Branch for a little while tonight?" 

He replies, "It probably won't hurt, after all, I did cost Mrs. Higgins $ 1,500 at the tournament." "What? I thought," Kate stopped. He told me he turned that down. They were there in front of Emery Shaw and it wasn't the time to mention the strings that money had supposedly come with. 
Conrad notices Kate's reaction and says, "I was surprised by that myself, Mr. Van Horne only informed me of that fact a few hours ago, letting me know that I had money in a bank account." He pulls her slightly away and says in a hushed voice "I assume it is a payoff to keep me quiet about Adair's plans. I'm thinking it best to just let it ride at this point." 

Kate says, "Why don't you go do that and you can meet me over at Drover's later. Just for a bit, I know you want to take advantage of your night off to get some rest." He says, "Very well, I will see you later." "Conrad," she said intently, looking in his eyes. "I'll see you in a little while. I'll be waiting for you." He kisses her and heads off. Kate notices Emery Shaw turn away, another disappointed look on his face. That quickly fades though as he approaches Manuel Escobar and the two give one another big hugs. 

Kate considered simply slipping away, but determined that Emery's fancy for her shouldn't stop them from being friends, especially when it was likely to disappear before long. Instead she gave the men a moment before she approached and offered her hand to the new councilman. "We're very lucky to have you." Manuel Escobar says, "Thank you Mrs. Kale. The first Town Council meeting is scheduled to take place tomorrow after the swearing in. I believe that the Promise City schools are the second agenda item. I would be curious to know what you feel should be done?" 

She says, "There's an agenda already? You all do move fast." Kate turned more serious. "I'll admit, I'm not certain. Being a private school has given me a great deal of freedom. I have the ranch and other responsibilities as well, and with Mrs. O'Hara and Mrs. Caudell there I've been able to be flexible in my schedule. I've also been able to plan the curriculum and use methods without worrying about the requirements of the territory. But there should be a public school here. It's not truly fair for five men to be paying for the education of all the children in town. I imagine I would have to take the teacher's examinations and apply to teach in the public school. I might consider continuing to do some education in my home for tuition, either as a tutor or offering classes in subjects not covered in a public school. What thoughts have you had that might help enlighten me?" 

Escobar says, "The town should have a town-owned school building. Your school is much better arranged for that environment than the Town Hall building, however if every eligible school-aged child went there now it would be rather crowded, so we will need something bigger as the town expands. The town could purchase your building from you and perhaps enlarge the school into the other areas of the house, or add on more rooms to the ground floor. Another alternative would be to build a new building entirely, although I believe that an actual Fire Station will take priority before that given the recent fires in town." 

Kate says, "I would probably be willing to allow the town to purchase my building, but I'd either have to be paid enough for it to build a new home in town, or I'd have to move permanently out to the ranch." And if I'm in England for a month or more they would have time to renovate the lower floor. "Do you think the council would allow the public school to be run as we've been running our school? Our methods are different; the children don't sit silently all day memorizing things. We discuss the lessons, listen to what they think, and in the afternoons we give them individual time to study whatever they wish or anything they're struggling with. And if we three teachers couldn't all teach, I'd be glad to turn it over to Meghan and Mollie. I have the ranch for income, they do not." 

Escobar says, "The only elected council member who might have objected is Doctor Eaton, and his advertisement in last night's paper indicated that he supported the school. I'm not sure how sincere that comment was, he might have just been trying to put some distance between himself and the other two teachers at his former school, King and Shackelton." "No, he's sincere," Kate said, shaking her head and trying not to blush. "He's been given reason over the last couple weeks to rethink his positions on quite a few issues. It's what caused his move to a more moderate position, I believe." 

She might have to inform the town council about her condition for the same reasons she was going to have to inform the Committee for Racial Equality. Kate sighed. "I want whatever is best for the children, and I do think that is having them all educated together. One of our goals was to promote equality among the children, and that wouldn't be accomplished by having them separated by race or ability to pay tuition." He says, "I quite agree, and you can thank yourself for making that position possible"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-four, “Celebrations” , Tuesday, June 20th, 6:00 P.M. * 

As Kate chats with Manny Escobar alongside Emery Shaw, Frank Condon come over and shakes Shaw's hand, congratulating him for a well run campaign and adding "I'm going to hold you to your words, in the debate you said that in two years my skills would be right for me to be mayor at that time." Emery says, "Well, that's not quite how I worded it but I was sincere, if I decide not to run for re-elation I will probably throw my support to you. And if I do decide to run again you can count on my support for you as a member of the Town Council." "And mine as well," Kate added, "Although it doesn't carry the weight of Emery's. Such a combination of expertise and passion is a rare thing; and not to be wasted." 

Word has now reached the Lucky Lady of the election results and Jake is informed of who the winners are. Given that three of the five elected council members own saloons it is unlikely that they will be shut down. Though he is completely exhausted, the sharp rush of adrenaline caused by winning and the follow on recognition keeps him moving. He wanders casually through the crowd, listening to them providing their insights, comments and congratulations. He takes it all good naturedly. He has a hard time deciding if he is happier about Adair going away, the recognition of winning, or the new wealth with which he finds himself. He finally decides it does not matter, he will enjoy all three. 

The only serious business he does is a quick conversation with Tim Finnegan. He asks Tim to alert the security team to keep a watch on the Commodore and to whom the man might speak until he leaves town. "I cannot put my finger on it, but I really do not trust the man." After that, it is all pleasure. The crowd at the Town Hall breaks up as people head off to either their respective parties or various places to eat dinner. Kate drifted along with the others headed toward Drover's, keeping her eyes open for Doctor Eaton. Kate reaches Drover's Hotel without having spotted Eaton, who has probably headed back home to dine with his family. She recognizes most of the people present at the saloon as employees of either the Wells Fargo Company, Morand Cartage or Drover's Livery. 

People are congratulating Vera Blake for their victories. Emery Shaw and Manuel Escobar arrive shortly thereafter with the families and receive many congratulations as well. Feeling a little lost, Kate made sure to congratulate Vera Blake. After that she moved to and fro, speaking to others here and there, but mostly biding her time until Conrad came back from the Long Branch. The room began to feel small and Kate made her way to the front porch for some fresh, evening air. 

Word reaches Drover's that Jake Cook has won the Van Horne poker tournament. Kate abandoned the porch at Drover's; no one would notice her having slipped out anyway. She stuck her head in at the Long Branch and having caught Conrad's eye motioned she would be at the Lady. The place was busy and buzzing, and Kate managed to squeeze her way to Jake after no small amount of trying. She congratulated her newly rich and working on inebriated friend and spent a few moments talking about what she had missed and how the final hands had gone. He shares with her the details of excitement that was not supposed to be part of the tournament, as well as some highlights in the game commenting with some amusement, "The stories being told around the room seem to be growing, I am certain my victory will be much more impressive by tomorrow." 

Appearing to temporarily ignore the celebration around him, Jake listens intently as Kate passes on the election results and Madge Duprey's sudden return and seems genuinely pleased. "Much good news, Katherine. You should be well pleased that your contribution has yielded such a significant return." She says, "I didn't contribute much, just nudged every now and then. Once the party was formed I stayed out of it, although I didn't make my opinions on who should be elected a secret. So, what are you going to do with your new-found wealth? And your new saloon building?" 

Jake replies, "I have not really thought to much about it." He lowers his voice so she can barely hear him, "Winning was more important to me than the money." He returns to speaking normally. "I am sure I will find something to do with it. I have never exhibited a difficulty in spending money previously." He smiles widely at that. "Likely I will rebuild the Palace, with a new name of course. The town can support it with the other saloons if it aims at a similar patrons as before. Just without all its previous owners meanness." He sips at his expensive whiskey. "That is assuming the traveling itch does not take me first." 

"Seems both of us are scratching itches lately," Kate said, trying not to betray just what itch she was referring to by blushing. "I can't say I'm surprised you're thinking of moving on, you've been restless lately. Where would you go?" Jake shrugs. "California I suppose. At least for a time. I have not made it all the way across the country yet." He looks at Katherine and then almost through her before he adds, "There are a couple of beautiful girls in San Francisco that I have to see. After that, who knows." She says, "I can't imagine Promise City without you. Who'll make me laugh at myself, or be my gun hand after I've stumbled into yet another something because I can't mind my own business?" 

She laughed but her eyes were a bit sad. "You've taken care of me like a brother, and I'll miss you. But I'd rather have you go and be happy than stay and chafe under too many ties." He replies, "Nothing is decided yet, but do not fret either way. I know enough about gambling to avoid predicting the future." Jake takes another sip of whiskey and smirks, "Yes, Ma’am, that is me. The most humorous gun in the west." He reaches out unexpectedly and gives Katherine a hug. "You take good care of yourself sis, just in case I happen to be out of town next time you are not minding your own business." He releases her just as quickly. "Either that or duck when I start shooting without warning. Hard to tell either way." 

"I will. Once a day, once a month, or once a year I'll always be glad to see you, even if you're sticking your nose into my business. I seem to remember hearing about a conversation with Conrad..." she chuckled. "Just promise me one thing. If you do go, You won't just slip off and leave me a note. I won't make a fuss, I swear, just give me a chance to say good-bye and send you off with good wishes." 

He replies, "No promises, I have had enough of promises I meant to keep but have been unable to satisfy. You must settle with my good intentions. If I decide to leave I want to say goodbye in person if I can." Jake's thin lipped expression quickly changes back to his jovial self. "Enough of that. There is much to celebrate, is there not Katherine Kale? Your meddling in others business has come to fruition and Promise City is a better place for it. Unfinished chapters of many lives have come to close, most with pleasant endings. The future, as far as I can see it with these skeptical eyes, is bright. Revenge is sated or put aside, renewal completed, and all that remains is to build on a promising tomorrow. How much more dare we ask?" 

She replies, "Dare, that's the right word. I'm feeling quite daring lately, so I think I'll keep asking. I hope I really have done good for the town; I've caused an awful lot of trouble too. I don't need a promise from you, as long as I know you don't intend to slip away, that's good enough for me." Kate looked around the packed saloon. "I should let your admirers shower you with some more praise. Don't be a stranger." Jake shook his head and smiled. "No strangers here." "No, just family." Kate gave him one last smile, then turned and moved away, letting the throng fill in the space she left. Instead of leaving Kate made her way to the piano and started to play. 

Time flies and the saloon begins to empty out somewhat. Jake is busy going from person to person and extending his warm wishes and thanks. Kate cannot recall when she has seen him this happy and relaxed. As the crowd moved on and Conrad hadn't yet come for her, Kate left word with Jeff Mills that she was going on to the El Parador and made her way over to the Cantina for the promised time with her teacher. 

During the celebrations Deputy Marshall Eduardo Rodrguez comes by to see Chet. He says, "Congratulations Chet, you've earned it!" Chester shakes Eddie's hand and slaps him on the back. "That means a lot coming from you, Eddie. I've asked Hank Hill to replace me as deputy. He seems like a good guy and he's been a good help." Eddie says, "Well that's good Chet, since my three-month deputy appointment ends on Thursday and I won't be renewing it." Chester looks at Eduardo in surprise. "You're not coming back? But you're the most experienced lawman in town. Does this have something to do with Wyatt?" 

Eddie replies, "Actually it does, he's offered me a job up in Colorado, the same town where Bat Masterson is the Town Marshal. I won't be wearing a badge either and neither will Wyatt, it's saloon work. He'll deal Faro while I'll be security. Chet, in the last five months I've been nearly beaten to death, stabbed, shot, had a cold-blooded murderer impersonate me who attempt to kill my friends including you, and had most of my life taken from me by a vampire. I'm lucky to still be breathing, it is time for a change." 

Chester pauses. "If it weren't so serious, it'd be funny. I hate to lose you, but it's not a bad thing to want to take it easy, especially after what you've been through. Hopefully it's me who's attracts trouble and not Wyatt." He chuckles and says, "I wish you luck then. By the way, is there anyone who you'd recommend to sign on as a deputy? You know the folks here better than me. Is there an elf who'd be willing to join me?" 

Eddie says, "I'd keep Neil and Helen if I were you. There's also a man who works for Count Von Zeppelin you might want to talk to. He's new to the area, one of the Mexican wood elves that moved up along with the German humans, but he's in charge of security for Von Zeppelin's place. Having an elf with a badge isn't necessarily a bad thing to continue to promote equality, and this guy seems to know his job. His name is Rafael Sanchez." Chester commits the name to memory. "That's what I was thinking. I hope Senor Sanchez wants to help Promise City. I'll talk to him soon. Thanks." 

The party continues for another hour. Clarisse eventually tires and requests for Chet to bring her home. Chester kisses her. "OK, dear. I'm a bit tired too. Let's say our goodbyes, then we can go." For the next few minutes, Chester and Clarisse make their rounds, saying good night to the others in the Unity party." Then they walk back to the Double Eagle. "I guess this is good night. See you tomorrow. Sleep tight." She hugs and kisses him and says, "Goodnight to you Marshal Martin!" 

He holds her close. He says wistfully, "Marshall Martin. Who would have thought that? I can't wait until Lt. Gamble comes back to town." They kiss for a while. 'I'll see you later... I can't believe it." She returns the final kiss and says, "Believe it. I always knew that you would win. This town is smart enough to recognize the right person for the job when they see it." Chester replies, "I've had my worries in the past, but you're right. Now the hard work begins. And I'm kind of looking forward to it." Clarisse goes upstairs and Chester leaves. He watches her window until she waves at him and turns off her light. He whistles to himself as he walks home. 

Jake continues to wander the crowd, enjoying the victory, congratulations, friendship and expensive whiskey. Jake notes Austin Blake arrive at the Lucky Lady and make his way across the room towards Jake. Jake greets him warmly, perhaps somewhat due to the copious amount of drink. Austin says, "Hello Mr. Cook, I guess congratulations are in order. I wanted to also find out what your intentions are towards the Palace Saloon." Jake says, "Speak your mind, Austin, what is your interest?" 

He says, "Vera's interest actually. She doesn't approve of prostitution and feels even stronger about it now that she's won a seat on the Town Council. If you are planning to continue that practice under your tenure she does not want me to finalize that planned purchase of Hoover's share of the Lucky Lady tomorrow." Jake is a trifle bit annoyed by the comment, but holds it in. "What do my plans for the Palace have to do with the Lucky Lady? I have no plans for prostitution at the Lady. I have no plans to merge the Palace and Lady operations. If I decided to have let the girls continue to work at the Palace, what has that to do with the Lady?" 

Blake replies, "It has to do with the character of the individuals who we decide to partner with. I'm afraid that if you plan to continue that....institution, well, you had better find somebody else to purchase Young Hoover's share of the Lady." Jake says, "I am truly sorry you feel that way. Those girls need someplace to work, I mean...." Jake laughs and stops. "Whatever you want Mr. Blake. You are certainly entitled to your beliefs." Blake replies, "Well then, I guess we will just have to continue to be rivals." 

"As you see fit. Let me know if you change your mind or want to buy me out. Have yourself and pleasant evening and give my congratulations to your wife." Jake returns to the celebrations. The crowd starts to thin out, and the rush of adrenaline that was sustaining him begins to fade. He finishes the whiskey, offering the last toast privately with Harry Rote, "Here is to Niles. Seems only fitting since he had the foresight to put this bottle away for us." 

Fifi has shadowed Jake around the saloon most of the evening. He has been kind towards her but it is obvious that she is looking for more than kindness. After he says good night to the last of his well wishers, instead of heading back towards his home he moves towards the stairs leading to the upper floors of the Lucky Lady. Fifi is right there, helping him up the stairs. He selects an empty room and she helps him to the bed. After she removes his boots, she turns away from him and seductively undresses for him only to discover he is already fast asleep. 

Minerva did not vote. But instead, put her faith in the gods and her trust in her parishioners, knowing that they had finally opened their hearts and minds to the gods and to her. Her mouth turned up in a satisfied smile as the results of the election began to ripple though the town, but instead of attending the celebrations that she knew would surely follow she called to Luna and made her way to the Stables in search of her horse. She found him resting in a stall and spoke to him, knowing he would understand her need. “I am sorry to wake you,” she whispered to his mind, “but I must go to the desert.” 

Shadow neighed softly in response and nuzzled her cheek. Once mounted the young priestess with the dark knowing eyes looked around a final time to be sure that she was not being followed and rode out to the desert to give thanks to the gods. Dismounting she set up her alter, placing the 12 candles representing the gods of Olympus on a rock and filling a silver bowl with clear water to reflect the essence of the Goddess Diana. The moon caressed the curves of her naked form as she raised her arms to the goddess’s and gods who were her family and her voice rang out in praise and thanks, her musical Spanish rhythm echoing through the surrounding canyons. 

Minerva dressed and lay back in the warm dessert sand. She stared up at the trillions of tiny twinkling lights in the sky and focused on the curvy, milky stairway that led to Olympus. It seemed so far away and yet her gods were always with her, always watching and guiding her. She had accepted Their Will and was content to continue to do their bidding, but it had not always been easy. Especially since she had arrived in Promise City. She had gained much in her short time here, new friends, the respect of the community, an the two true gifts the gods had bestowed upon her, a ward that she had grown quite fond of and her first true love. 

“That” she mussed, “had been a double-edged sword.” Love had brought with it an equal amount of wonder and sorrow into her life. She thought of Nanuet and wondered where the gods had drawn him to and if he missed her as much as she did him. She believed he did but knew that he too would put the will of the gods before his own wants and needs. “We are but two stars in the whole of the heavens” she mussed. “Would two stars be missed if they were suddenly extinguished? Perhaps not, but each star contributed to the brilliance displayed above her and the heavens would be a little dimmer for their absence” 

Enveloped by the warm sand and lulled by the rhythmic sounds of the night, Minerva dozed. As she did so the gods crept into her mind and whispered to her soul. “Your work is done here, our daughter. You are needed elsewhere. Take the boy with you and trust in our love.” She awoke with tears streaming freely down her cheeks and resignedly made her way back to town.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-five, “Ruby’s Ultimatum”, Tuesday, June 20th, 8:30 P.M. * 

Ruby suddenly feels a strange sensation which takes her a few seconds to identify. She then realizes what it is, that she senses the presence of wizard magic now being used within the room. She looks across towards her mother as a potential source but senses nothing from the woman. Her younger brother is no longer present. She considers it possible that he might have done something on his way out from the room but then rules that out as Miss. Hellborne had him under close supervision as they departed. Ruby is unsure of what is going on, and confused especially about the magic issue. 

Ruby stutters, "W-why do you want me to come home anyway?" William West says "You are our daughter Constance." Eastman interjects, "Mr. West, please calm down. Constance Grace is your daughter but she is also now an adult, you can't order her around as you once did. She came back here of her own accord and all you are doing is pushing her away again. And is it my reputation, hers, or yours that you are really concerned about?" Alma West interjects "All, reputation is reputation, it effects every one of us." 

Ruby shifts herself towards George, until she is standing next to him. "I am your daughter, yes. Perhaps if you admitted you loved me you would have had a chance of convincing me. But I have long known your hearts are cold and will never under my own accord live in your house again. I know your reputations are so important to you, so much that you would LIE about my whereabouts over the past years. And even more so, that you would lie about that child, my brother... my HALF brother's real paternity. Tell me, does Uncle Luke know?" 

Following Ruby’s outburst Alma West's face takes on a shocked look. William West says in a low guttural voice, "We are done here. Alma, get to the carriage. You want her Eastman you can keep her, she's no daughter of mine." She exclaims, "You were always good at treating me like I wasn't father. It's one of your great talents." She pauses then stands a little taller. "If you expect me to keep your secrets as to not ruin your reputations, I require something in return." 

The Wests were already exiting towards the door when they hear Ruby's proposal of the ultimatum. They stop and William West turns back and looks at her. In an angry voice he snaps "What do you want?" Her heart is pounding so loudly in her chest that it was practically deafening her. She summons all her courage and says, "The boy." William West exclaims, "What boy? You mean Alma's little bastard?" Alma screams "Shut up William!" She turns to Ruby and says, "I will not give up my remaining child Constance. I lost one child I will not lose my other one." 

A small laugh actually escapes from Ruby's lips. "I don't want the boy mother, what would I do with him? I want you and Daddy to raise him like a child should be raised. He should be acting like a three year old, not a rag doll with the life sucked out of him. Let him play in the mud, get him some friends, so he doesn't have to go out and find unsavory ones because he is so lonely, like I was. Get rid of that Hellbourne character and find a better, more loving and caring Nannie. Act like you love him, even if it kills you and that includes hugging and kissing him and TELLING him you love him. Daddy will stop calling him a bastard." She adds, "And I want to see him regularly, he is my brother after all." 

She pauses and lets that sink in. "If you do these things I will keep your secret. If you don't, not only will I tell the papers about your lies and prove it but I...I will come and take the child," she says forcefully. George Eastman steps forward and says, "Mr. West, Mrs. West, you do not have to agree to anything right now when tempers are high. Please, go home now and discuss this privately among yourselves. We could meet somewhere tomorrow night and discuss this further. I will be taking Ruby to see Mr. Verne's new play, perhaps we could meet in a quiet corner the lobby or outside during intermission to revisit this subject." 

Ruby takes George's hand in hers and squeezes it. He was a calming influence on her and she stands quickly, waiting for her parents to respond. "We will contact you tomorrow," William West states as they head out the door. Ruby holds her breath until they leave and once they are gone she exhales it in a big puff and blurts out "Oh-my-gods, that didn't go so well, I mean, I guess it well as well as it would. My father is the same as he always was but my mother seems somehow different... softer if you could say that. I thought they would try to get me to go with them but I didn't think my father would use physical force... really... and a brother! I have a brother!" 

She stops suddenly, turning to George. "Why didn't you tell me?" George replies, "I didn't know. From his age I would say he was born when I was down in Santo Domingo. He wasn't present during any of my three meetings with Mr. West this last month." Ruby nods. "For a moment I... I... Anyway, I can't believe I stood up to my parents! It feels good, like such a relief! I still don't understand why my father would want me home. They never wanted me, they were always embarrassed by me." George replies, "Control Ruby, it is all about control. You heard them, reputations are all that matter to him. He needed you home to make a public spectacle of your return from the Swiss boarding school, that way he can go on with his public reputation of being a good father." 

She sighs. "Control, I know. It obviously why I have so much trouble trusting people when they say they love me. I do worry about the boy. He IS my brother and I can't sit back and watch him be brought up so abused like that." She smiles, "We wouldn't want him turning out like me, right?" "I think he could do worse," is George's reply. Her smile widens as she throws her arms around his neck. "And you, taking on my father like that, it was so... brave of you." She thinks twice before speaking the next line, but decides to do so anyway. "Almost like a knight saving his princess." 

He says, "Almost. Well, I notice that neither of us have finished our dessert. Why don't we do that now, Alvina may even have some more." Ruby kisses his cheek then releases him. They return to the table to eat their dessert. "You know George, they are right in a way. Maybe you should be worried about your reputation. You've worked so hard and built up so much I don't want to be the one to tear it all down. Maybe...maybe it is best if I don't stay here much longer." He replies, "And maybe I don't care. Wasn't that one of the things you asked me about before?" 

Ruby says, "Yes, yes it was. But that was before I saw with my own eyes everything that you have done. I am sure in your business your reputation has helped you get further than if you hadn't had one. I just...just would never forgive myself if I caused you to lose your dreams." He says, "Ruby, having you with me is one of my dreams, nor do I think that you wish to deprive me of my other dreams.” Ruby smiles at him and picks at her dessert, obviously still thinking over what happened. She eventually manages to enjoy it, despite her worries. 

She asks, "You don't have to go into work tomorrow, right? Should we make it an early night tonight or do you have other plans?" He replies, "I have no great plans. At some point in the morning I was going to get the books that I borrowed back to the person who got them for me so that they can be returned to Canada but there is no fixed timetable for that. Other than our theater reservations for the evening the schedule is rather open." She suggests, "Then why don't we make it an early night tonight. Perhaps we could enjoy a warm, soothing bath together?" He states, "Er...the tub isn't large enough and I also wouldn't want to do that with Al and Rosey back. Why don't we just go for a walk around the neighborhood." "That's not exactly the same thing..." She begins but stops. It was no use to fight now, “Alright, let's go for a walk." 

He says, "No, I have another idea." He goes over and picks up the telephone, giving the operator a telephone exchange. Once connected he says, "Hello, this is Mr. George Eastman. I have two tickets for tomorrow night's show and am looking very much forward to it. I would like to be able to send some friends of mine to the show tonight if there were three tickets available. Yes, I will wait." A short while later he says, "Yes, excellent. Charge them to my account and please hold the them at the box office. My friends will be along shortly. 

He calls for William who comes downstairs and says, "Get the carriage hitched up. I'm sending you, Rosey and Al to see Mr. Verne's show. It starts in a half-hour so you had better get a move on. He then goes into the kitchen where Alvina and Rosey have finished putting away the leftover food and were beginning to start the dishes, telling them that it can wait and to go get ready for the theater. Ruby gazes at him curiously while his employees make a mad dash to prepare themselves to go out. "What are you doing?" she asks in a soft voice. 

He replies, "Well, I can't exactly just say "Take the night off and get out of the house can I? Al and Rosey appeared interested in the play, and I figured that being a Tuesday night there might still be tickets available. There were." Ruby smiles warmly. "And you did that for me? So we could...?" George says, "So we could spend some time alone. I think that you need it after that confrontation." 

The servants quickly gather their things. On her way out Alvina pulls Ruby aside and says, "There were two doors shut between your dining room and the kitchen but we still heard the yelling. Everything that our friends had said about your father's temper appears to be accurate. We understand George deciding that the two of you need the house to yourself to discuss what happened in private. Have a good talk, or a good cry, if you need to and try to get to bed early. We'll be quiet when we get in so as not to wake you." 

"Thank you Al, really, it means a lot." Ruby hugs the woman tightly. "I am very glad George has you." Ruby pulls away. "My parents... well, you heard. We can talk about that tomorrow if you wish, I'll answer all your questions." Ruby shoos her. "Now be off! Enjoy the show, I hear it's very good." The three of them head off. Ruby watches the carriage head down the driveway and onto the street. She looks around to see where George has gone off to and finds him in the kitchen putting a bottle of red wine into an ice bucket, with a pair of crystal glasses beside it. 

Ruby removes her jacket and throws it over a chair back. She kicks off her shoes and leaves them under the table. "Where to?" she asks George. He replies, "Where ever you wish. Let's relax, have a drink, and talk about tonight." "Let's go in the parlor for now." Ruby leads them into the room, which looks much cleaner than the last time they left it. Ruby sits on the couch and pulls off her stockings. Her dress suddenly felt constricting, the extra fabric on the back that was so in style was just in the way. She sits uncomfortably on the couch, trying to find a good position. She sighs, "Maybe it didn't go as well as I first thought. What do you think? You never told me how you felt." 

George replies, “In business we look at the end-of-the-day results. They came, they left, you're still here. As for the rest, well, it could have gone better or worse. And how was it that you knew your father hadn't sired the boy? Some of your magic?" She replies, "He looks just like the partner my father had an issue with, Luke. I remember him quite well from my childhood and Ben looks just like him, the eyes and hair." Ruby shakes her head. "Wow, I just can't believe I have a baby brother." He replies, "Yes you do, you seem pleased about that." 

She says, "I guess it depends. George, I just can't sit back and let him get raised like I did. I mean, did you see him? He was almost lifeless, the poor child." Ruby reaches for the wine. "If we could be like a real brother and sister, that would be amazing. A miracle." He replies, "Well, now is the time for it. Do you know the name is of Mr. Verne's play that the staff has gone to and we will see tomorrow?" Ruby shakes her head. "No, I don't know. What is it?" He replies, "It is titled Journey through the Impossible. That seems an apt description of your last few days doesn't it?" 
Ruby laughs. "Yes, yes that is exactly how it seems. Every bit of it." 

"A brother. A new...," she looks funnily at George. "What are we George? Are we friends? Boyfriend? Just lovers?" He replies, "Let's give it a while longer and then decide Ruby, but for now very close friends at a minimum. So, what would you like to do?" I already gave you my idea, but you didn't like it!" she teases. "It's been a really emotional day. I'm just... I don't want to think. Let's just drink this wine and... drink this wine. I don't know." She shrugs. "I do have a question for you and I want you to answer it and not say later. Just tell me your first reaction. It's my last question of the evening." She waits a moment then says, "What are you looking for in a wife?" 

He answers, "Beautiful music, and by that I don't just mean a fine singing voice, although that is a plus. I mean a type of inner-beauty, just as a song flows I want a relationship that will flow, one with up tempos and down, exciting sections and slow times too. And I want it to harmonize with my life, not a duet but more like an orchestra piece where the different instruments can play different pieces of individual music that when combined create a synergy that neither could accomplish individually. Does that make any sense?" "Yes, it does. And you are so sweet and romantic..." Ruby leans forward and kisses him softly on the lips. 

"I hope I have what you're looking for," she says softly. "You do from what I've seen so far," is his reply. She speaks softly, her face inches from his, "Make a toast baby." Ruby holds up her glass and waits. "To old friends," is his toast. "To old friends." She clinks her glass against his and then takes a long slow sip, gazing at him from over the top of the glass. 

He looked so effortlessly handsome, even though put together he never looked over done like some men could. Her nostrils flared at the scent of his clean smelling cologne, her eyes admired his neatly trimmed chin beard and sparkling brown eyes. Tall, dark and handsome fit. She bet every single girl in town probably imagined themselves on his arm at some point, her own heart pounding just sitting next to him. 

She never would have guessed he would mature so well. Then again, she had never really thought about. She knew one of her faults had been living in the present and it was something she had been working on. But that led to worry and worry led to her making bad decisions. But was George a bad decision or not? She breaks her reverie with a shake of her head. "I know what I want to do. Let's take our wine, go upstairs and prepare for bed. I'm so uncomfortable right now in this dress, I just want to put on my nightgown and relax. What do you think?" 

He says, "I think that is a wonderful suggestion." They head upstairs, he kisses her and says, "I will see you shortly" as he gestures for them each to head into their own respective room. He brings the wine bottle and glasses into his own room, shutting the door partially but leaving it open a crack. Ruby retreats to her room, anxious to be free of whatever was weighing her down. She didn't really believe it was the clothes but more what had come since she put them on. She quickly removes the gown, stepping out of it and leaving it on the floor. Off comes the tight corset yet she doesn't fully breath until her underclothes are off and she is completely naked. 

Sitting at the vanity she pulls out the hairpins that Alvina had so expertly placed in her hair. She had been dressed up since leaving Rochester, and dressed up frequently, she enjoyed it. But this dressed up symbolized something she thought she had long ago forgotten. Each time the pin pulled at her hair it was like a little poke reminding her why she left it all behind. When the last pin is gone she shakes her hair free and breathes a sigh of relief. She runs a brush through her thick hair, grateful to finally be rid of the last bit of society that was crushing her. 

Once her hair is thoroughly brushed she heads over to her bag and chooses a nightgown. She chooses the thinnest one, a white cotton gown that was so thin it was nearly see through. She pulls it over her head and stares at herself in the mirror. Even the nightgown was more than she felt like wearing at the moment. She begins towards the door, but instead ends up at the window. 
The night sky was clear and the stars bright. The stars always grounded her, always made her feel at peace. She opens the window as wide as it would go, then kneels before it, resting her arms on the sill. And looking into the night she then did something she rarely did. She prayed. 

“Aphrodite, I know I was supposed to learn from Jane, learn how to do this the right way. Being a goddess and all, I’m sure you know what happened with that. Anyway, I’m talking to you now because…I don’t know what’s going to come of the future and I’m a bit… well… frightened. So much has happened in so little time, sometimes I know I’m right, doing the right thing, other times, well, not so much. All I’m saying is that it would be nice to have a little of your guidance, if you think you could give it, I would be most grateful.” 

She sits for a few moments, just looking up at the sky and hopes her small prayer is enough to be heard. She stands and again walks to the door, suddenly remembering she never checked the Western Union office. She reasons she should send Kate another telegram anyway and decides to make the trip the next day. Leaving her room the smile springs back to her face. She was going to the one place she now felt safe. Finding George’s door cracked open, she lets herself in letting her calling his name act as her announcement. “George?” 

"Come in," he states. She sees that he has changed into his silk robe and has poured two glasses of the wine. He turns and says, "You may get tired of hearing this from me, but you look remarkably beautiful." She takes one of the glasses and sits on the edge of the bed, gesturing for him to sit next to her. "No," she smiles, "I will never tire of hearing you say it. I'm happy I can please you. And that you really, truly mean it." He finishes the glass and pours himself another. "Ruby, these last few days have been so special. I do not want them to end." 

"I wish they would never end too." She sighs. "But unfortunately they will have to." He says, "No, they don't. But we can talk more of that later. Right now I just want to enjoy our time together." He sets his wine glass down and moves closer to her, wrapping his arm around her. She finishes her wine and hands the glass to George so he can put it down too. She places one palm on his face and her lips turn into a smile. "There's always later with you." She leans in for a soft kiss. "Thank you for standing by me today. It means the world to me." 

He states, "I told you that I would. Plus you're Father is a bully, I‘m always willing to stand up to a bully." She laughs, "Where were you when I was a kid!" Ruby flops back on the bed, so her head is resting on George's pillow. She finagles her legs and turns so she is lying on her side facing him, her curvy form accentuated. "Come and lay with me," she calls to him. He lies down beside her and gives her a soft kiss across the lips. 

She returns the kiss, snuggling closer to him and enjoying the tender moment. It was the first time she was just lying in bed next to him and it filled her with emotion. She runs a finger around his face and asks softly, "So, now will you tell me if you enjoy laying with me?" He replies, "Why don't I show you instead." She smiles. "I love you George Eastman," and gives him a soft kiss. "Now you can show me..." Passions flow for an indefinite amount of time. Eventually George falls asleep beside an exhausted but still conscious Ruby. 

Ruby rests her head on George chest and drapes a leg over him. She smiles as she just lays still, listening to the beating of his heart, feeling his chest rise and fall with each breath. Ruby is still barely awake when she hears the sounds of the three servants returning from the theater and heading up to the top floor to their rooms. She stays very still, hoping George doesn't wake up and ask her to leave. Eventually Ruby falls asleep herself.


----------



## Silver Moon

_DM's Note - We have finally reached the point the two storylines begin to merege! _ 

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-six, “A Little Bird in Danger” , Tuesday, June 20th, 9:00 P.M. * 

When Kate arrives at the El Parador Grant Keebler has a note to her from Conrad with an apology, stating that he has been delayed at the Long Branch. There is a celebration going on for Manuel Escobar's election to the Town Council regardless of the fact that he isn't present yet. "Thank you, Grant," Kate said and tucked the note away. "With all the celebrating going on tonight most of the town is going to have a terrible headache tomorrow. I think I'll keep my night quiet." She searched through the room until her eyes fell on her teacher. 

"Here I am, Professuer Amie, as promised," she said and kissed his cheek. "Ah good, shall we head up to my workroom?" he asks. "There's no place I'd rather be," Kate said sincerely. She followed the elderly elf up the stairs, through his mundane room and into the magical rooms behind. Even though there was no undue influence from gods in town now, Kate still felt a sense of peace when she walked into these familiar rooms. "And what will we do tonight?" He replies, "We will check on the status of your best friend. But first I have a question for you, this, well, it's rather personal." 

Kate nodded. "Go on. I can't think of any secret of my own that I couldn't share with you." He states, "Well, um, Dorita has sensed today from both you and Conrad that....well....she seems to think that your relationship has intensified. Please feel free to tell me that it is none of my business." "It isn't, but I will share with you anyway," Kate said with a rosy blush. "Yes, things changed yesterday. It felt like the right time." 

He replies, "Okay, I don't need to know any more. And I'm certainly no prude, given the number of women and relationships of my own lifetime. I was just curious. I advised Dorita that you would not want that spread around so she said that her, myself and Pedro would be the only ones to know." Kate took her teacher's hands. "I know you have your doubts about him, and maybe you're wiser than me. But I must follow my instincts. This doesn't mean we'll be together forever, or that we'll marry. It just means that right now... right now we are in the right place." 

She embraced him and said, "How does Dorita always know these things? Thank you for telling her to keep it to herself." He replies, "Dorita can sense things about people, don't ask me how. She can't cast a spell if her life depended on it but she somehow knows certain things and occasionally sees things before they happen." "Well, there is talent in her family, it makes sense she would inhert some of it. Sometimes I miss living here with my Elvan family." 

Kate sighed lightly and stepped back. "Alright, we have business. How do we go about spying on Ruby?" Gonzales says, "Yes, let me get ready." He gets a metal basin and fills it with water. He then adds a drop of an amber-colored oil and also sprinkles in some powder from a jar. Lastly, he drops in a single stand of hair that Kate recognizes from the color as having been one of Ruby's. He casts the spell. 

An image slowly materializes. Ruby is seated at a dining table having a meal. She has an unpleasant look on her face. Gonzales motions his hands and the image pulls back somewhat. Kate gasps when she sees George Eastman seated at the table near her. Ruby then begins to get noticeably angry and clearly raises her voice although they only can see the visual and not hear what is being said. Gonzales pulls the image back further. There are two other people at the table, both older than Ruby and George. 

Gonzales says, "I've seen a photograph of him before, that is William West, Ruby's father. The woman's face looks somewhat like Ruby's as well. Gods, they've kidnapped her!" "Grandfather, are you certain?" Kate said with an edge of anger in her voice. "That's what it looks like but we can't hear... Can we get there without being seen?" He replies, "Not now, I used both of my transportation spells today getting Madge Duprey." Kate says, "They won't harm her, Grandfather. They want to control her, not hurt her." Kate leaned closer, trying to see better. "What happened to her companions, the people who were with her?" 

They watch as William West grabs at his daughter's arm. "Are you sure that man won't hurt her?" Gonzales asks. It is obvious that some angry word are now being exchanged. Gonzales says "I wish Ginnie were here now, she has some skill at reading lips." Kate says, "I could run for her, but by the time I returned with her it would be too late." He replies, "I agree. And before this spell ends I should use it to determine exactly where she is." He waves his ands and the spell pulls back from a higher perspective, exiting the room and now viewing the house from above. As he continues to wave his hands the focus goes higher up, seeing the neighborhood, then several neighborhoods, then part of a city, then the city itself. The city itself has a large body of water to the north of it. 

He states, "Ah, I think I know where they are." He repositions his hands and the scene moves quickly to the southwest for several miles, ending in a forested area near what appears to be a dry lake bed. He moves his hands again and narrows the focus to a road beside the lake and then to a single story building ahead with a tin roof and wraparound porch with hitching posts out front. The focus gets tighter until Gonzales and Kate can both read the sign outside the building which says, 'Lakeside General Store - Malachi Haynes Proprietor'. 

Gonzales smiles and tells Kate, "I have been there before, Mr. Haynes is a friend of mine. We now have a somewhat safe place to travel to, although the land immediately adjacent to the store does belong to Mr. Eastman." The spell is still running and he pulls further up again and then refocuses back towards the neighborhood and house where Ruby is presently at. Kate carefully watched how he controlled the spell, despite it being far beyond her at this point. "Where is she, Grandfather? I couldn't tell you anymore than somewhere near water." He replies, "Rochester, New York." 

Kate asks, "What in the world is she doing there? Well, obviously having dinner but... They can't have dragged her away from New York City. You know Grandfather, she always felt bad about how things went with George Eastman. Could she have gone there purposely?" He interjects "I certainly hope not, I thought she had too much common sense for that. Her parents live in the New York City area, somebody must have spotted her during her shopping spree and told them. There are enough unsavory characters in that city who will do anything for money, many of whom use magic, that capturing her might not have been all that hard to do.” 

Gonzale’s face changes from concern to anger and he exclaims, “Oh Katherine, this is all my fault! I had visited Rochester last month and discovered that Eastman was still obsessed with her and was actively plotting to get her as one of his possessions. I should have warned her." Kate answers, "This is not your fault. Ruby went willingly to a place where she knew she could be seen or found by her parents. She went with others who should have been able to adequately protect her. And after his visit here, surely she knew about his obsession. 

But I know talking is not going to make you stop blaming yourself. So tomorrow we will go and get her away from there. We can bring her back home, or take her anywhere else she wants to go. 
Maybe a word in her ear might have helped, maybe not. That is the past and we must make our plans from here." He replies "You're right." The focus is back on the room and it is obvious that Ruby and her father are shouting at one another. Mr. and Mrs. West start to head towards the door and then stop and turn back as Mr. West and Ruby have another exchange of angry words. Gonzales says, "We should have brought Ginnie, I though we would just find Ruby shopping or relaxing with her friends. Damn, the spell is just about up." 

Kate comments, "It's obvious she's not as frightened of them as she used to be. She's certainly not holding her tongue, that's for certain, and she seems to be holding her own." The spell ends. Gonzales says, "I should go to bed, I'll probably need to take a sleeping potion first, otherwise I will be too worried to rest, and I need a good night's rest in order to study for the spell. It'll be a few hours later there than here and my friend gets up early to run his store so we could leave here before dawn and get there shortly after sunrise if you would like. Please don't tell Mr. Cook, when I spoke to him last about Mr. Eastman he voiced strong regret that he didn't kill the man. I doubt he would use any restraint. The last thing we need on this trip is a loose cannon along." 

"I won't say anything. And after four days of the tournament I think he would need rest before dealing with something like this anyway. I will have to go to bed soon myself, I didn't... Ah, I'm a bit tired today myself." She went over and embraced him. "I've missed you. Now that this election is over and those creatures destroyed I'll be here with you a lot more." He replies, "Yes, but first things first. I rescued one of my little birds today so I've had some practice to rescue another tomorrow." "What would we do without you?" she asked fondly. "Now go on to bed and I'll see you in the morning." 

Kate left her teacher to his potion and a good night's rest. She headed back down into the Cantina to enjoy the company for a little while and see if Conrad would manage to join her before she left for home and her own bed. Conrad has arrived at the El Parador by the time she has returned. He apologizes, stating that several of the tournament participants were at the Long Branch and Kate Higgins wanted him to deal to them for an hour or so. He soon senses a change in Kate's mood and asks her what is wrong. 

She took his hands for a moment and shook her head with a small smile. A lamp was burning at the center of the table, so Kate quickly made their table private. Here in the El Parador it probably wasn't necessary, but better to be safe. "My teacher and I used a spell to check in on Ruby," Kate began, then filled in for him the basics of why Ruby had left home and her fear of her parents. "She was very concerned if they knew she was nearby they would try to force her home. Anyway, when we looked in on her we saw here at dinner with her parents and George Eastman. The spell doesn't allow you to hear, but it was obvious there was an argument going on. From everything we know she wouldn't have been there willingly. Tomorrow morning we'll be going there to get her away." 

Conrad says, "We? You want me to go along? Kate, that might not be a very good idea. Too many reporters have seen and photographed me yesterday and today. I shouldn't be seen in Rochester immediately afterwards when conventional means couldn't have possibly gotten me there in that amount of time." Kate says, "No, my dear. Much as I enjoy your company I meant "we" as in my teacher and I. You're right, you should stay here. Hopefully I wasn't in any of those pictures or I'll have to wear Madeline's face." 

Kate hesitated, then said, "There is something I wanted to ask you. I enjoy being right as much as anyone else, but what changed your mind about the two of us getting married?" He replies, "I haven't changed my mind at all, I'd walk you over the Priestess right now for the ceremony if you were willing. I just wasn't going to put that pressure on you when your emotions were heightened. When you decide that you want to make me a permanent fixture in your life I want it to be your mind talking as well as your heart." 

"You are getting wiser every day," she said and kissed him. "And I'm getting closer to the day when I could be the wife you deserve. For now, why not just enjoy where we are?" She cleared her throat. "Dorita knows, by the way. Apparently she can sense these things somehow. Mr. Gonzales told her to keep it to herself, although probably after she already told Pedro." Conrad shakes his head and says, "I guess I shouldn't be surprised." 

"At least she won't be pushing tea at me every morning like she did to Ruby," Kate smiled. "I won't be needing that kind of protection for a while. I suppose I should let you get home to your rest. I'm going to have an early morning myself." "Alright, I will walk you home," he replies. It wasn't really that late, so they didn't hurry down the street to the school building. Unfortunately, it wasn't very far and they were at the kitchen door much sooner than Kate would really have cared for. 
Conrad says, "Alright. As long as you are with Mr. Gonzales I will do my best to not worry." "I can't predict what will happen tomorrow," she warned him. "I expect to be back tomorrow, but if Ruby doesn't want to come back here we might not make it back until the next day." She says, "There's no need to worry this time. No supernatural creatures or things that can do us harm. Just some mean-spirited people who need to be told they aren't getting their way this time. I really expect to be back tomorrow unless Ruby doesn't want to return here. Mr. Gonzales can only go twice a day, so if she wants to go somewhere else we'll have to wait until Thursday to come home. I don't really expect that to happen." 

Kate got closer and put her arms around his waist. "I love you. Maybe this weekend you can spend some time with me at the ranch." "That would be wonderful," he replies. "Good." She lifted her face and kissed him. "I wish we could..." She sighed. "Get some rest my dear. Hopefully I'll see you tomorrow." He says, "I will and I wish we could too, but we both need our rest. We will be together again this weekend if not before." He kisses her again and then departs. 

Kate went inside and sighed. The house didn't feel lonely but she knew her bed would when she climbed in later on. She went upstairs and changed into her nightgown, then pulled her dressing gown on over it. The Lucky Lady had been clearing out and Kate heard Ginnie come in downstairs as she was changing. As soon as her hair was brushed and braided she went down and popped a big bowl of popcorn for them to share as they chatted. Fatigue crept up on her and it wasn't much past 9:00 before Kate went up to bed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-seven, “Aphrodite’s Advice” , Wednesday, June 21st, 5:00 A.M. * 

Ruby awakens to another day. She immediately notes that she is no longer in George’s bed, but is instead back along the private beach on Lake Ontario. She is lying on a blanket and attired in a white gown-style dress with a silver belt, silver bracelets and silver necklace. She hears movement to her left and turns to see George Eastman further down the beach around 100 feet away, arranging his tripod and camera atop a sand dune to take a picture of the lake. He is attired in dark pants, white dress shirt, dark tie and a gold-and-black patterned vest. His suit jacket and hat are neatly placed on his photography satchel behind him. He turns his head and notices Ruby looking at him. He smiles at her then reaches into his satchel, taking out a long-stemmed red rose. 

She then hears movement down by the water and turns her head, looking straight. A man in a rowboat is rowing towards shore. He is attired in a white Naval uniform. His rowing with his back towards her prevents her from seeing his face. As the boat approaches the beach he lifts up and stows the oars. He then moves towards the back of the boat, causing the bow to rise up as the boat slides onto the beach around 100 feet before her. He turns and walks towards the bow. She recognizes him as Petty Officer Roger Birch. He hops out of the boat and looks up towards shore, smiling at Ruby. He then reaches into the boat and lifts out a long-stemmed red rose. 

A door slams to her right. Ruby turns. The beach and lake are still there to her left in her peripheral vision but there is also a large building that should not be on this Rochester beach, namely Tucson Arizona’s Three Gods Meeting House. The sun is shining down on the magnificent stained glass windows in the from. Standing 100 feet away in front of the doorway to the building is Priestess Jane Boag, attired identically to the clothing Ruby now wears and holding a long-stemmed red rose in her hands. 

She then hears a sound from behind her, the sound of cards shuffling. She turns and sees that the beach sand ends after around fifty feet and turns into the familiar dirt/clay mixture of Main Street in Promise City, Arizona. The street ends with the hitching posts and porch of the three-story brick building with the fancy sign reading “Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon”. Seated on the porch swing 100 feet away from her is Jacob Cook, shuffling a deck of cards. When he notices Ruby looking at him he sets down the cards, tips his lucky hat in her direction, and then reaches down to the side of the swing, picking up a long-stemmed red rose. 

“They all love you,” states the voice of the Goddess Aphrodite, who now materializes beside Ruby in attire identical to that which Ruby is wearing. "I... I don't understand," Ruby stutters. "I mean... they all love me? Roger...I barely know him. Jane..." She shakes her head. "I don't even know anymore. I'm confused." She perks up a little. "Jake, is he alright?" 

The Goddess replies, "All four of them are all right. As for Mr. Birch, he may be the one who knows you least but you two are kindred spirits. His outlook and personality towards life mirrors yours more than that of the other three. If you asked him to resign from the military and run away with you he would. You have said that running is what you do, well, he would be somebody that you could run with. You could explore every corner of the world together, taking each day one at a time, no plans or responsibilities, just continuous fun and adventure." 

Ruby breathes a sigh of relief. Jake and Jane were both okay. She pauses, then continues unsure. "And Jake? Is it how I think it is with him? That he cares about me but can't... can't really give himself to me?" Aphrodite says, “Love must be a mutual thing. I will not tell you the answers, they have to come from yourself. The lives of all four of these people have been enhanced and improved though having known you, and your experiences with them will be carried in their memories for the rest of their lives. 

You must choose which of them you will be with, and while the other three will be hurt by that decision they will come to accept it. Do not think of them, think of yourself, this decision isn’t theirs to make nor is it mine, it is yours and yours alone. Before this next day is done you will have the opportunity to be with whichever one of them you choose. Once you have made that decision you should accept it with all of your heart, putting all doubts aside." 

Ruby says, "I don't have much experience with this, I am afraid of making the wrong decision. How do I know how to figure out what's right, who the right person is?" As soon as the words leave her lips, she feels a pang, something in her heart that just feels real. Something deep, deeper than she had ever felt. She turns and smiles at the goddess. "Sounds like tomorrow will be a busy day. I have many questions but you're right, I should find the answers myself. But this one you can answer, what can I do for you?" 

Aphrodite says, "You have already done it. I thrive on love and you are a catalyst for true love. Part of your own self-exploration and learning about love is to understand selflessness. Last night you met your brother, and made a truly selfless gesture. To garner your silence and preserve your cooperation your father would have given a considerable amount of money to you, but instead of your own personal advantage all that you asked for was your brother’s future. And that gesture was truly an appropriate one for you to make as his sole existence is due to your past decisions." 

Ruby asks, "Because of me? How? My parents aren't going to give me answers, that's for sure." The Goddess replies, "After you left home five years ago your mother became very depressed over your departure. Your father provided her no comfort, so she was comforted by another, the family friend Lucas Burnham. They had both secretly loved one another for a considerable amount of time, but it was an unspoken love, each not realizing that the other felt the same way. In his attempt to help her through the grief of loosing a daughter those feelings became known and your brother was the result. 

Your father was immediately aware that the child was not, your parents had had no sexual relations for quite some time, with him seeking out a bevy of young women in New York City to fulfill those physical needs instead. Lucas Burnham is a man of great integrity, he was quick to tell your father the truth, thereby ending their business relationship and friendship. So the two lovers parted, each falling into the acceptable roles that society dictated to them. In the more than three years since they have corresponded in secret and spoken to one another by telephone but they have not seen each other, nor has Burnham ever seen his son in person, only images through photographs mailed to him by your mother. 

And that is how things would have continued if you had not come back here and now. Once again you have been a catalyst, forcing your parents to now explore untold truths and hidden feelings. Without you Alma West would never have had a son. Even if she and Lucas Burnham were reunited now she has reached a point beyond child-bearing years so they will not have another. Alma West understands how precious her son is, she loves that child…she actually now knows what it means to love both of her children. It took both your running away and your equally abrupt return to make her finally come to that realization." 

Ruby's mouth hangs open before she realizes it and shuts it. "My... my mother cares about me? I always thought she hated me." The Goddess replies, "People can change. She had to first think that she lost you forever to help to bring about that change. Lucas Burnham then helped to soften her hardened heart and show her what true love is all about. Unfortunately his absence and your father's cruel treatment in the years since then has hardened it once more. But there is hope, you have provided that to her again." 

Ruby looks unsure but tries to hide it. "That seems unbelievable but you're the goddess, I think you know what you're talking about." She considers the possibilities about her mother... "I'm very honored that you would come to me Aphrodite. I feel comforted and know at least I can help my brother, and possibly my mother too. As for me, I guess I have some decisions to make." Ruby smiles at the goddess, the most beautiful creature she has ever laid eyes upon. "Not easy ones. I am still afraid that I will make the right choice. It is such a difficult decision to make. It's the happiness of the rest of my life." 

Aphrodite replies, "Yes, you must decide which person you wish to share your life with. Whichever you decide will bring you happiness. That is not to say you will necessarily be forever with that person, but for as long as your time together lasts it should be filled with love and leave behind loving memories." Ruby's eyes shut and those words ring through her ears. Her heart fills full as she steps towards the goddess. "Thank you," she says and kisses the goddess on the cheek. "Thank you." 

The Goddess says, "And I Thank you. Think about this decision, discuss it with your best friend, and learn to follow your heart. And feel safe in the knowledge that I will continue to watch over and protect you as I did this last evening." Ruby says, "Yes, I miss her dearly. I will speak to her soon, I promise. And I will try my best to follow my heart." She hugs the goddess then steps away. "You have my respect, admiration and love for all you have done for me. I won't forget you are with me." The Goddess embraces her and says, "Goodnight my child. Sleep well." 

When Ruby awakens again she feels rested and sees that she is back in the bedroom, George Eastman sleeping beside her. The first light of dawn are filtering in through the recesses of the window curtains and shining just enough light to slightly illuminate the room. She sees that there is a vase on the table that was not there the night before which contains four long-stemmed red roses. 

Ruby lays motionless, staring at George. What was going to happen this day that would make her decide for good? Ruby remembers the goddess words: Learn to follow your heart. She continues to watch George sleep, and thinks about all her goddess told her. Finally she kisses George softly then swings her legs off the bed. She takes the four roses out of the vase and holds them to her nose. They smell sweet and feel soft to the touch. She thinks about her four choices and even considers being alone before gently placing them back in the vase. 

She feels so well rested that she wants to hop out of bed and hurry right to the Western Union office. The thought that it might be closed occurs to her for only a moment but she imagines that telegrams being so important would be a 24/7 operation. Yes, she would hurry there and return and get back in bed before George even knew she was gone. So she gets out of bed and dresses quietly and simply, barely brushing her hair. She heads downstairs and hopes someone is up. 

Ruby finds Alvina downstairs in the kitchen beginning to make breakfast. "Good morning Al," she chirps. "How was the show last night?" Alvina replies, "Wonderful, you will enjoy it when you see it tonight. You're up rather early, I didn't get the impression that you were much of a morning person." 

Ruby says, "I'm not actually, not at all. But I had a very good night's rest last night. Although truth be told, I was very comfy in bed. I was wondering if William was up, I wanted to do a little errand this morning before George got up. It's silly of me, it can wait, it's just a telegram, but I thought if someone could take me..." Al replies, "He is still asleep and the telegram office won't be open for another few hours yet." 

She seems disappointed but only for a moment. "Alright then. I will stop causing trouble and head back to bed. Perhaps later we can talk." Ruby surprises Al with a kiss on the cheek before she hurries back upstairs. What had she been thinking anyway? She considers it while throwing off her clothes and climbing back into bed with George, snuggling. She closes her eyes and smiles. She had just been following her heart.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-eight, “Kate and Manuel to the Rescue!” , Wednesday, June 21st, 4:30 A.M. * 

Kate slept hard and no time seemed to pass before she was up again. The sun hadn't yet crossed the horizon when she dressed, putting on the violet day dress she'd worn in New York City with the thought that finery would add to any attempts she might have to make to intimidate Ruby's family. She finished by putting her hair in an elaborate up-do and made her way to her teacher's rooms at the El Parador. 

As she makes her way through the El Parador lobby she notes that Manuel Escobar's son Enrico is cuddled into the corner with a female wood elf who has been around town since Anita Ramirez's wedding but hasn't been formally introduced to yet. They appear to both be asleep and somebody has draped a blanket over them. The clock in the Cantina now reads 4:45 AM. Kate shook her head and passed as quietly as she could. It must have been a good party after she left. Her feet went easily up the familiar stairs until she reached Mr. Gonzales mundane room. She made sure there was no one in the hallway before opening it and going on inside, then into the magical rooms. 

She hears Gonzales busy inside of his workroom. She went into the room, careful to make enough noise that she wouldn't startle him. "Good morning, Grandfather. I hope you got enough sleep. Enrico Escobar is still downstairs asleep with some young lady I don't know. It must have been some party down there." He says, "Dorita outdid herself. She figured since it was the last night before any of the new Town Council's restrictions that she needed to make the most of it." 

He then says, "I have packed a satchel with a number of different things and have studied a variety of spells, not knowing exactly what we will need." Kate says, "I don't have that many choices, it didn't take long for me to study what we needed. I'm sorry to have missed the big party. But there are three saloon owners on the council, I doubt the restrictions will be severe. Mostly noise restrictions, I imagine." 

He answers, “Yes, but Dorita is one to be skeptical. Besides, Manny Escobar making it onto the Council, and with the highest number of votes, was reason enough for a party. I'm not surprised that his son overindulged. Most likely his parents headed home before he passed out, otherwise they would probably not have left him here." She says, "Hmm, probably not. Well, someone put a blanket over them and they look comfortable enough. I considered waking them, but it seemed a bit cruel. Just because we're up before the sun doesn't mean everyone else has to be." 

He says, "We'll be leaving here at 5:00 AM which means that it will be arriving at around 7:00 AM in Rochester. The sun will be up and people may be about, so we'll have to be alert when we arrive. However, where we are going is now posted as private property and with the lake drained there won't be any fishermen or hunters around, so it should be deserted. Still, be on alert. Are you ready?" She nodded. "I'm ready. And I'll keep my eyes open." Kate stepped over to the brazier. "I think this is the first time just the two of us have traveled. It seems strange." He says, "We will be a trio very soon." 

He gets the brazier set up and the powder. They follow the usual routine as he sprinkles the powder in the flame and holds out his hands. She grasps his hands and they disappear. They arrive in the middle of a forest. The temperature is fifteen degrees cooler than it was in Arizona and the sun is just starting to shine down. Their arrival startles a nearby white-tailed deer that quickly scampers off. Gonzales says "Good, that deer wouldn't have been here if any other people were around." 

"Oh, sometimes I miss trees," Kate said, looking up at the new spring leaves above the with the sun just coming up. "But I don't miss the cold. I should have brought a shawl. Do you which way to go now?" He says, "Yes, we're going to that store we viewed last night. The owner knows me as Miguel Perez. He believes that my son-in-law is humans so we'll say that you are my son-in-law's sister. What name would you like to be introduced as?" She says, "Hmm, how about Elizabeth Elliot? I might actually be able to remember it, and if I don't answer to it for some reason I can just pretend I really go by one of the ten other nicknames people use for Elizabeth." 

He says, "Okay, but my son-in-law has the last name of Brothers, so you can be Elizabeth Elliot Brothers or Elizabeth Brothers Elliot depending upon what you want your marital status to be." She says, "Oh, just Brothers is fine. I'm finally getting used to being unmarried again, so I'll be a single girl. I didn't realize I didn't need a last name too. I'll save that one for another time." They make their way to the shop and enter. It is a standard county general store, perhaps a little dustier than Kate is used to, but otherwise not that different than the one owned by Judge Lacey in Promise City. 

The owner looks up from reading a newspaper and exclaims, "Miguel! It is good to see you again! I was afraid that after the trouble with the Sheriff I wouldn't be seeing you again." Miguel replies, "No, just haven't been in this area lately Mal. I was hoping that you could help us out, oh, this is Elizabeth Brothers, my son-in-law's sister." The man replies, "What can I do for you?" Miguel says, "We're stranded. We were camped over near Round Pond last night and have business today in the city, expect that worthless son-in-law of mine never came to pick us up. He's probably off fishing somewhere and lost track of the time. I was wondering if you could give us a ride into town." 

The store owner replies, "Sorry, I'm afraid not. Today will be a busy day for a change. They're planning to drill down until they hit water and refill the lake. Lots of folks are coming to watch so I should do pretty good business." Miguel says, "Good, and with the Lake filled you might get some fishermen again." The owner replies, "Only if Eastman allows it, he hasn't taken down the signs telling people to stay away yet, and may not." Miguel says, "Well, if you're going to be here and not using your horse and wagon perhaps we could rent them from you." 

The store owner smiles and says, "I could probably arrange that. How does $ 5 sound?" Miguel says, "I was thinking more like $ 2." Haynes replies, "Split the difference then and say $ 4.50." Miguel answers, "How is that splitting the difference? The mid-point would be $ 3.50." Haynes replies, "Because they're my horse and wagon, that's why. Okay, I'll be generous, let's say $ 4 but I want them back by sunset." "Deal," says Miguel, and he hands over four $ 1 coins. 

Kate had stood back, her eyes cast down and her hands twisted together below her waist. "My brother is not so very bad. Surely we may even return the wagon early, for he will surely come for us, Sir, and pay you back the cost of renting it," she said innocently with hardly a hint of her own accent. Miguel says, "You always make excuses for him. Come now Elizabeth, we will be late if we keep dallying." Malachi Haynes leads them outside and over to his 'barn', which is no more than a falling-apart tin extension onto the rear of the house. Inside is a wagon and a makeshift horse stall with a draft horse that Kate quickly examines. 

She determine the mare's age to be in the early-thirties which is older than most draft animals live to. She initially questions if hauling the two of them a few miles might be too much effort for this ancient beast. But once he has the wagon hooked up the animal acts like it is anxious to go. Haynes says "You all take good care of Julia. There's a bag of oats in the wagon, be sure to feed her once you reach where you're going." 

Kate says, "I will be sure to, Sir. She is doing us a great favor, thank you, Sir." She climbed awkwardly into the wagon with Miguel's help, and felt odd not to take the reins herself. Instead she casts her head shyly toward the ground and folded her hands in her lap. When her companion sat she whispered, "Julia is ancient, don't push her too hard." Gonzales replies, "We're on no timetable, as you indicated before, Ruby's life isn't at risk her, just her patience. Then again, with an impatient Ruby the lives of everybody else may be at risk." 

Kate stifled a chuckle. "We're here on a mission of mercy for more than just Ruby, then." The cart was going slowly forward, leaving Malachi Hayes behind. "There's no real hurry. They're discussing the school situation in the first council meeting today, and I'd hoped to talk to Doctor Eaton before then. Since I wasn't sure what to say anyway, it doesn't really matter. It seems dishonest to let them make decisions without knowing my condition, and yet I don't want them to know. The Doctor already knows and I have to wonder if he will mention it." She shrugged. "It doesn't really matter." 

Gonzales replies, 'Sure it matters, but I think your secrets are safe with the Doctor until you decide to share them on your own. He has knows for quite some time now and hasn't spread the information around." As they speak they continue traveling north at a leisurely pace on the country road. Kate says, "This is a rather nice ride, isn't it? I forget sometimes how much I love country like this. I just don't understand why I seem to want to do everything the hard way. I'd thought no one would ever believe the truth, and then Diana took care of that, but I still want to keep things quiet when there is really no reason to. I have these pictures in my mind of the faithful suddenly refusing to leave me alone," she said, shaking her head. "I'd have to flee to the ranch in self-defense." 

Gonzales replies, "Don't borrow trouble. If the Goddess herself chose to tell others of the special gift who are we to object to that." Kate says, "I've been strenuously objecting to the will of the gods most of my life. It's a hard habit to break." They rode quietly for a few minutes, Julie walking along contentedly and not showing any strain in pulling the two of them and the wagon. 
"Do we have any kind of plan when we arrive at this house?" 

As they ride into the city Gonzales replies, “Having this horse and wagon instead of just getting a ride into town as I had planned complicates things. Last night from the aerial view that house was on a residential street with other houses of similar construction on two-to-four acre lots. We’ll take a ride down that Street first to see if we can find a safe location to leave the horse and wagon.” 

Kate says, "That sounds reasonable. I gather the need for a second identity was only because your friend knew you as someone else. When we arrive at the house where Ruby is I assume we are just going to knock and ask to see her. Is that correct?" He says, "I'm not sure. When we are close I will do a scry again to determine exactly where Ruby is, and who else might be in the house. If either of her parents or Eastman are there we might have to take a more aggressive approach." 

Kate says, "Surely at least one of them will be there. Ruby would take being left alone as a chance to leave if she is there against her will. More aggressive how? You wouldn't harm anyone I know, and magic isn't a good idea." He replies, "There are a number of non-lethal spells available. Sleep, Hold Person, Levitate, Web, and a few others up my sleeve. We will have to play this one by ear. What I don't want to do is just go up to the door and cost us our element of surprise if we have to break her out of there." 

Kate says, "Sleep usually works quite well, and can be passed off as something else. I will follow your lead in this, as in everything," she said, trying to smile away nervousness. "And I shall try not to make too many mistakes, as in everything." He says, "Relax, the only one who I am worried about is Eastman. The Wests have never met either of us before, so would not know who we are. A key to this will be to make whatever we do look natural if at all possible. As for following my lead, don't hesitate to come up with your own suggestions, experience has shown you to be quite resourceful." 

She says, "Have no fear of my hesitation, I've grown too impulsive lately to hold back for long, Grandfather. And I have found many occasions to make a spell look as natural as possible. Sometimes I wonder what I got myself into, learning all this magic, but I wouldn't have it any other way." "Good," and with a smile he adds "I hope you still feel that way when the two of are get caught and are burned for being witches." 

Kate says, "If I expected that I wouldn't be here, I have someone else to protect, you know. I don't expect Diana to come down in a blaze of glory to save me, although I enjoy imagining the picture. We'll be well enough." Kate was quiet for a moment. "It will be fine," she said again as if to convince herself. They reach another road at the end of this road, this one being wider with actual traffic on it. They see they are on the outskirts of the city, with church steeples and the large mill buildings a few miles to the northeast. 

She took her cue from Mr. Gonzales and tried not to worry overmuch. The sun was full up now and warming the air, which was pleasant with the moisture that was lacking in Arizona. "Are there nothing but churches and mills here?" Kate asked lightly. "It looks like a busy city. How much farther do you think we have to go?" Gonzales replies, "Rochester is currently the twenty-first largest city in the United States. During the last decade it has become far more than just a mill community, with over a dozen large manufacturing facilities having risen up, including that of the aforementioned George Eastman." 

"We used to hear some terrible things about mills and factories. Beside his obsession with Ruby, Mr. Eastman seemed a good man. I hope his factory is a better place. I wish I'd paid more attention to my father's business, I might know better. In some ways it's as new a city as those out west, I imagine." They continue on into more crowded neighborhoods. It is still fairly early in the morning and there are not that many people about. Kate sees that a trolley is running along a track a few blocks to the north. Gonzales continues to navigate they through the streets, based upon the scry from the previous night. Kate notes that it looks quite different from the view from the ground by day than from above by night. 

She says, "How will we find a place to sneak a look at Ruby? It's a great deal more crowded than it looked last night, although I suppose there are less people running around in the darkness." The reach the end of the street. The houses are neatly laid out on both sides, five on the left and four on the right. Gonzales points to a horse drawn wagon along the side of the street half-way up and says, “Stop here, we’re in luck.” She sees a man in work clothes carrying a metal rack with empty bottles returning to the truck from one of the houses. He says, “That’s a milkman, he’s delivering milk. Let’s just watch for a few minutes.” 

Kate watched, but she wasn't sure what for. "How are we in luck?" They wait and see that he has delivered milk to the first six house, he then skips the seventh and continues to deliver to the eighth and ninth before riding to the end of the street and turning left. Gonzales says, “Ride to the house that got no delivery and head to the carriage house at the end of that drive. Act like we belong there. If anybody stops to question us we’ll say we were hired by the grounds man. If that cover doesn’t work we’ll just pretend we got the address wrong and apologize.” 

Kate says, "I'm rather overdressed to be a hired girl of any kind, but I doubt that would really be noticed." She clicked her tongue to Julia and the horse started toward the drive. "Why do you think the house that got no delivery would be the one we want?" He replies, "It isn't, it is adjacent to the one we want and the owners do not appear to be home. With some luck we will be able to secure the animal and wagon there, survey the situation, and plan our approach." She says, "My head is thick as mud this morning, Grandpere. I understand." Sitting up straight and confident Kate directed the horse up the empty drive. 

They enter the drive. The drapes on all of the house windows are drawn. They proceed down the driveway and Kate notices the carriage house door is closed with a padlock over the door latch. Gonzales exits and goes to the lock. He then casts a spell and the padlock opens. He removes the lock, telling Kate have the horse walk around in the driveway and then help him back the wagon inside, as they will want to be facing out if they have to make a quick exit. Feeling more in her element Kate did as instructed, lining the wagon up with the end straight toward the open carriage house door. Another click of the tongue and Julia began to walk slowly backward, a bit surprised but perfectly willing. 

Once inside he says, “Okay, why don’t you feed the horse. I’ll fetch some water for it from the well.” Next he hands her a rack and some gardening tools stacked along the far wall and says, “Let’s go do some gardening, that should elevate suspicions of any neighbors who saw us arrive. There is a birdbath in the side yard that I can cast my Reflecting Pool spell into for another scry of Ruby’s exact whereabouts at the moment.” 

"You want me to destroy some poor woman's flowerbeds? I'll feed the horse and then set about it. I really should have worn something else." Kate got Julia's feedbag and gave her the oats, taking a moment to rub the old mare's nose. "You're a good old girl, you should be out in some green pasture taking your ease." Once the mare had eaten enough she removed the bag so she would be able to drink and went into the gardens to attempt to look useful while not destroying anything.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-fifty-nine, “The Unwanted Rescue of Ruby West” , Wednesday, June 21st, 8:00 A.M. * 

Gonzales begins the spell and the water takes on the appearance of a darkened room. As the light adjusts he and Kate see the image of Ruby lying in bed asleep with George Eastman. Kate's eyes went wide and she quickly turned around, red-faced. There were some things she didn't need to see. She cleared her throat and said, "Ah, she doesn't appear to be in any distress." Gonzales says, "Unless he forced her into this situation. Let's see who else is in the house." 

He waves his hands and adjusts the scene, going out of that room and scanning the rest of the building. Another man is sleeping upstairs on the third floor and an older couple are eating breakfast together in a small dining room off from the first floor kitchen. Gonzales says, "Okay, the front hallway to the stairs is clear and nobody else appears to be on the second floor. Let's just try to go in quietly, head up the stairs and get her." 

Kate says, "If they're holding her prisoner enough to make... to make... Well, I think the place would be more heavily guarded. Let's take our chance while we have it and hope they're forgiving if we're wrong." They approach the building from the front door. Gonzales tells Kate "Pretend to knock on the door but don't actually connect, that way if any neighbors are watching it won't look suspicious." He casts another spell on the front door, unfastening the lock. They carefully open the door and quietly enter. Gonzales shuts but doesn't lock the door. 

They make their way across the room and up the stairs. He finds the bedroom door unlocked and opens it a crack, tossing in a 'Sleep' spell. He whispers to Kate "I tossed it on both of them. There's no point in having Ruby make a commotion and alert the others in the house." Kate says, "Good. She does tend to make a commotion, doesn't she?" Kate opened the door all the way and slipped inside, trying not to really look. She kept her voice to the barest whisper. 

Kate says, "She's going to need some clothes. I suggest we wake her, gently, otherwise we'll never get her out of the room. Unless you have a way of moving her?" He says, "Grab her that robe and that blanket. I'll cast both Invisibility and Levitate on her, then you should be able to easily guide her out, probably best that I not be poking at her in her present state of attire." Kate answers, "Probably." 

She grabbed the robe and blanket, and waited while Mr. Gonzales cast the levitate spell. Kate got the robe wrapped around Ruby and tied, then turned her body so she was upright and away from the bed. "Alright, invisibility whenever you're ready, I should be alright with her now." The spell is cast and Ruby vanishes along with the blanket. Gonzales and Kate make their way out the doorway and down the staircase. They exit the building, with him shutting and locking the door behind them. 

As casually as possible they head down the walk, go next door, and up the drive. Ruby is carefully placed down in the back of the wagon and he casts a Dispel Magic on her to cancel the levitation spell to keep her from floating away. But since a naked woman in the back of a wagon might attract attention he recasts another Invisibility onto her. Kate rides the horse out of the carriage house. Gonzales shuts the door and replaces the padlock. They turn left on the street and begin to ride off back to the southwest the way that they had come. 

Kate says, "That was just... strange. We should find a place and wake her. I want to make sure of things before we take her back to Promise City. She may not even want to go there, she may prefer Tucson first." Kate began looking for a quiet spot to go with the wagon. "We wouldn't be able to handle her when we returned the wagon anyway. Do you remember any likely spots?" He replies, "Let's just ride back. Once we get off the main streets and into the wooded path we can wake her then." 

Ruby awakens a short while later, noticing that the bed is shaking. She then realizes the bed is hard as a board and noisy. She opens her eyes and begins to take in her surroundings as Ruby finds herself wrapped in the blanket and in back of a moving wagon going slowly through the streets of Rochester. Two people are sitting up front on the buckboard of the wagon, their backs to her. Her first thoughts are Is this a dream? But the carriage hits a rock and Ruby bounces down hard into the wooden seat she realizes it isn't. She also realizes she has no clothes on so she grasps the blanket to her. 

Her next thought is that her father has kidnapped her, "You bastard! You finally did it!" which comes out as words spoken in anger while she is sitting up in the back of the cart. She exclaims loudly, "However much he paid you, you're going to sorely regret taking it when I'm through with you!" Kate whipped her head around. "Ruby, honey, hush, or we will get caught by whoever your father sent after you. Pull the robe around you." Ruby was about to start choking the person with the reins but is abruptly interrupted by Kate's voice. 

"Kate?" The disbelief very evident in her voice. "Katherine Kale, is that you?" Ruby doesn't wait for the answer but instead leans forward in the seat, enough to get a good look at her two kidnappers. "It IS you!" she says loudly, throwing her arms around Kate's neck. "What are you doing here!! I was going to wire you today! Oh, I've missed you so much!" Out of the corner of her eye she finds Mr. Gonzales as Kate's accomplice. "Mr. G? What in Hades is going on!! Why am I in the back of a carriage... naked at that?!?" 

Kate hurriedly passed the reins to her teacher since Ruby was clamped around her neck. "You're invisible, which is making me look very odd right now," Kate answered low. "I wrapped a robe around you, you shouldn't be... You were going to wire? They'd let you do that?" Ruby exclaims, "Who'd let me do what? Why wouldn't I be able to wire?" She looks back and forth between Kate and Gonzales. Kate says, "We checked in on you last night, Grandpere used a spell. We saw you with your parents and we knew you'd never be in their presence willingly. We'd have come for you last night only he'd used up all his spells." 

Ruby exclaims, "You were spying on me!?" They can't see her face but it's quiet for a long moment before Ruby burst out laughing. "I wonder how much you've seen? I've been busy the past bunch of days. I did see my parents last night. Oh Kate, I have SO much to tell you, you won't believe it! First tell me, how is everyone in Promise City? I've been dying to know and haven't heard from anyone." 

Kate says, "Ruby, wait. Are you telling me that your family did not drag you here? Where are you traveling companions? You were so worried they would find you!" Kate continued to keep her voice down and tried to look like she was talking to the driver of the wagon rather than the invisible person in the wagon bed. Ruby sighs. "It's a super long story Kate. Tell me that everyone is alright in Promise City and I'll tell you what happened." 

Kate says, "Of course everyone's alright there. Everyone you care about, anyway. It's been an eventful couple of weeks. We're almost out of the town. There's a little wooded area we drove through before, lets get there and we can get everything cleared up." Ruby replies, "Okay Kate, that's a good idea. I've just been really worried, you know, before I left things were very unsettled and people were getting hurt... Anyway, I've been dying to know what is going on there." Ruby tries to get a good look at Kate, but sitting in the back of the carriage she really can't. 

"Anyway, my father did try to take me last night. They came to dinner here... actually, I guess I should start at the beginning. I wanted to see George, to return his ring to him. You know, I didn't... I, uh... I just didn't want to keep it under those circumstances. Anyway, with his help his invited my parents to dinner at his house. And guess what?? I have a brother! He's only three and he's adorable, his name is Benjamin. But my parents made me mad, it's like they sucked the life out of him, just like they tried to do with me. I did exactly what they taught me to do. I blackmailed them!" She laughs. "I guess I'm supposed to see them again tonight." 

"As for Richard and Jane, that's another really long story. I went to see my grandmother. And her husband had these papers. Well, someone wanted them really bad, bad enough that they lied to the police and told them that I was Mae Clarke, Richard was Deadeye Douglas and Jane was... what's her name. Anyway, we had to divide up the papers and run. Apparently they have to do with the murder of an old President or something. So Jane had to leave, then a day later Richard went after her. George was crucial in helping us straighten it out, Richard and I hid out at his factory and he found us. He's friends with the Police Commissioner so he put himself in danger to help us. I've, uh, been staying with him since this happened. I... well, I didn't want to leave." 

"All this happened after you left New York City? After you sent your letter?" Kate shook her head, mystified. "And a brother... he would be a lot younger than you... And you're going to see your parents again... You're going to have to give me some more details later, my head is swimming. After what we saw last night... I kept thinking that maybe everything was okay. That you wanted to be here, especially after we found you this morning," she said and blushed. "But so often you've said I was naive, I didn't want to be naive this time and leave you somewhere you didn't want to be." 

"Oh, Kate," Ruby exclaims and wraps her arms around her neck again. "You're the best friend I've ever had. I'm so glad you're here, no matter what the reason. I have so much to tell you, you just have to stay!" "And I want to hear it," Kate said warmly. "We've covered our absence for today," Mr. Gonzales said, "So we can spend a few hours at least. You'll have to decide if you want to come back with us today, my Golden Eagle. Or go somewhere else, or stay here. 

And as for spying, I only peeked now and then to be sure you were safe and well. I expected last night only to see you relaxing with your friends." 

The wagon had moved into the countryside and moved into the forest. Once they were well inside Mr. Gonzales stopped poor Julia and Kate jumped out of the wagon. "Are you decent now, Ruby. I'll drop the invisibility spell on you." "I'm decent," Ruby replies, "The robe is on." In a disappointed tone she says, "You can only stay a few hours? I really need you Kate, so much is going on. And...," she remembers she is in the forest and no one will hear, "Aphrodite says I have to talk to you! She came to me again last night. She told me something would happen today, that I would have to decide." 

She hops out of the wagon. "Actually, I‘m not totally sure of the land lines, but I think this land belongs to me." With a gesture and a mutter Mr. Gonzales dropped the spell and the flame-haired Ruby suddenly appeared standing next to the wagon. Kate, who had been maddeningly calm until now, threw herself at Ruby and hugged her tight. "Oh, I've missed you too. I've warned Conrad that I might not be back until tomorrow, but we can discuss all that after we talk. There's a lot going on that I may need to be back for. 

The goddesses have been busy. I've seen Diana at least twice since you went away. I hope you'd have talked to me even without a divine edict!" Kate laughed. She leaned back, still holding on to Ruby's hands. "This land belongs to you?" Ruby returns the tight hug of her friend. "Of course, I've been meaning to get to the telegraph office and wire you, after I figured out I might be staying for a bit. I still have to go anyway. I've been hoping to hear from Jake." Ruby releases Kate and looks at her sadly. "He's... well... he's left me, I guess. I haven't spoken to him since I left Promise City." 

She continues quickly, changing the subject. "Yes, we're not far from the lake. You know I grew up here, right? I don't believe I ever told you the story of my ring, either of you. Which reminds me..." Without warning she throws herself into Gonzales arms. "I've missed you too, teacher." He hugs her back. "Likewise. It's not the same without my little birds around." After Ruby releases him she says, "Follow me, I'll show you." She begins leading them through the woods. Although she is unsure of the exact path she knows the general direction. "This probably would be better if I had shoes," she jokes. "So now I'll tell you." 

As they walk Ruby relates the story of her ring, that day in her childhood when she threw it in the lake and George's pledge to find it and to always love her. Kate walked along with her arm through Ruby's. "It's a very sweet story. Mr. Eastman..." She stopped still when they saw the empty lake. "And perhaps a bit too obsessed with finding that ring. We shouldn't stay long, Ruby. If you really were in that house willingly, they'll panic when they find you're missing and raise an alarm." Ruby says, "Maybe obsessed. That's not a bad thing, is it Kate?" 

She sighs as she looks out over the dry bed. "I have so many things to tell you. I never told you Kate, Mr. Gonzales knows a lot of my story, but I was embarrassed, I didn't want you to know. My point is, there were many times I wished he had found that ring. I mean, just so I wouldn't have been so, well, did the things I did. Like he could have saved me or something." She pauses, then smiles. "And in ways, I wish he found it now. But I guess it may be lost for good," she says wistfully. "I'm having the lake refilled today." 

"Good. That huge hole in the ground is profoundly unnatural," Kate said with a shiver in her voice. "There's no way to know what you would have done had he found the ring. You may have felt trapped, you may have been happy. Maybe you weren't ready to be saved until now. And there's no reason for you to be embarrassed to tell me anything, you know that. You already told me some things, remember?" 

Ruby says, "I know I did. But there are a lot of things I haven't told you and... well, I told you in my letter, things I need to tell you. But not today," she laughs. "Well have enough to talk about and not enough time as it is. As for being saved... that hasn't been working out so well for me. I think I have to do the saving myself." Ruby takes her friend's hand and finally gets a good look at her. "Kate, you're positively huge!! And glowing. You look wonderful. And Mr. G. you look great too. I've never been so happy to see you two." 

"I'm not huge!" Kate said, sliding her hands down her midsection. "I can still lace up my corset. Not for much longer, maybe..." She hugged Ruby again. "The whole trip has been worthwhile, just to hear you say you can save yourself. We should get back before they have the police out after us. You can be more dressed... and we can be more comfortable. The people in that house, Mr. Eastman's house? They'll respect our privacy? That we were there, I mean?" 

Gonzales says, "You're over-thinking this. Nobody there saw us take you Ruby. And that house had telephone lines running to it. So Ruby, you just need to call back from somewhere and tell them that you were up early and went for a walk and will be back soon." And to Kate he says, "Besides, we can't exactly go right back with her just wearing a man's bathrobe, we'll have to buy some clothes in town for her first." 

Kate says, "I over think everything, you know that, Grandpere. One of the many reasons I need you." Kate started them back toward the wagon, climbing into the back with Ruby instead of sitting on the buckboard. "We'll get you some clothes and then find a place to talk. Maybe we'll just want to go back out into the country unless we can find someplace that will give us a private room." 

Ruby says, "George will probably still be sleeping in, we, uh, stayed up late last night." They both detect something they don't normally see on Ruby, a blush. "You have been changing while you've been gone," Kate said and kissed her friend's cheek. The wagon rattled away, back toward the town. Ruby gave directions to a place where they could get her a dress and Mr. Gonzales got Julia going in the right direction.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty, “Catching Up” , Wednesday, June 21st, 9:00 A.M. * 

"I've been a little short on sleep myself," Kate said to Ruby in a whisper. "We can talk about that later too." Ruby's eyes nearly pop out of her head. "What?" she says in a loud voice before whispering back, "What?" She shakes her head and smiles. "We have much more to talk about than we can talk about in a day.” They reach downtown and Gonzales says, "The stores will be opening now. Park the wagon. Kate can go purchase something for you to wear my Golden Eagle while you and I go make a telephone call." 

Ruby nods. "Very well. Although we can go back to George's house, we'd probably be more comfortable there. He won't mind. And his staff is very discreet and trust worthy." "It's a good idea to make the call anyway, Ruby. Just so they don't worry no matter what we decide to do." Kate took a critical look at Ruby, hoping she would be able to get things to fit. The wagon rolled to a stop and the reins were tied to a post. "I won't be gone long. I'll meet you back here." "Good luck!" Ruby calls to Kate before she disappears. "Get something for yourself too in case you stay!" 

Kate hugged Ruby one more time then hurried town the street toward the shops, looking in windows until she found one that seemed to have a good selection of ladies clothing. Gonzales says, "Ruby, you may trust him but I don't. Let's have some time to talk among the three of us before we bring others into the conversation. Now, come with me while we find somebody who will let me use their phone for a private conversation." She turns back to the old man. "You'll trust him soon enough teacher," she smiles. She takes him by the hand and lets him lead the way to a phone. 

Kate didn't hurry with the shopping. The others would take longer than she in finding a telephone. They devices weren't that common, and then there would be the conversation once they found one. She wandered through the store, looking at this and that. For Ruby she picked out a simple skirt and blouse, not exactly her friend's style, but size wouldn't matter so much. The kind of dress Ruby liked would have to be tailored to fit at all. The only thing she picked up for herself was a nightgown. It was very unlikely they would stay here, and there was no reason she couldn't wear the same dress home tomorrow. After she'd paid, Kate went back out and headed toward the wagon. As long as she could see it she didn't hurry, peeking in shop windows while she waited for them to return. 

Ruby and Gonzales find a large hardware store with a telephone line running into the building. Gonzales enters and not seeing a phone in the main room explains in broken English that he is working for a local groundskeeper but due to the language barrier needs to check on what he was supposed to pick up at that store so needs to make a local telephone call . The proprietor directs him to the back room where the phone is located. The man isn't completely trusting and insists on talking to the operator for the connection. Gonzales tells him the name and address of the household. As the hardware store owner is very much aware of who George Eastman is the call is made quickly. Gonzales asks for a few minutes alone and the man exits. 

Once the call goes through he hands the phone to Ruby. She hears William's voice on the other end ask who it is. She says, “It's Ruby West, William. Is George awake yet?" William says, "Yes. He was surprised to see you had brought him flowers. Where are you? Al said you wanted to send a telegram but you should have woken me, I would have given you a ride to the Western Union office. Do you need me to come pick you up?" Ruby says, "Oh, I didn't want to wake you, it was so early. I'm alright for now, I just wanted to let you all know so you didn't worry. I shouldn't need a ride but if I do I'll call you later. Could I speak to George please?" William says, "Yes, hold on for a minute." 

She actually has to only wait around twenty seconds until she hears George's voice on the line saying "Ruby? Were did you go? Are you at the Western Union Office? Is there a problem?" Gonzales whispers "See if he needs anything from a hardware store." Mr. Gonzales laughs as she watches Ruby transform in front of him as she speaks on the phone. Her body language changes, her cheeks flush, her voice lowers into soft and sweet. "Good morning baby. No, there is no problem. Not that I know of anyway. I just felt so good this morning I woke up early. I'm fine and I'll be home soon and we can talk then, I'll tell you everything. Don't worry about me, okay? I'm fine." 

She pauses and turns her back slightly to Gonzales and she whispers into the phone. "I love you George." Gonzales whispers "Find out what he could use from this store." Ruby furrows her brows at Gonzales. This was a silly thing to ask. "I am calling from a hardware store in town. Do you need anything?" George says, "Hold on, I'll ask Rosey." After about a minute he returns and says, "Yes, If you can he would like you to pick up a gallon of white paint and box of number eight wood screws." 

She says, "Yes, I will make the purchase. I'll be home soon." She pauses and then again whispers into the phone, "Tell me you love me before I go." He says, "I love you. Hurry back, I miss you. The roses are beautiful." "I will. I'll tell you about them when I get back." She blows a kiss into the phone. "Bye!" and she hangs up. She turns to Gonzales. "Okay, that's done. Let's go." They head to the front of the store and Ruby tells the shopkeeper she needs a gallon of white paint and box of number eight wood screws. He gives her a funny look then hurries off. 

She looks at Gonzales and laughs. "I wonder how often he gets a red head in a man's bathrobe looking for white paint and wood screws." Gonzales replies deadpan "Probably no more than three or four times a week." They head back to where the wagon is parked the wagon where Kate is waiting and Gonzales places the paint and box of hardware in the back. Gonzales says, "Okay, let's find somewhere private for Ruby to change and for the three of us to talk." 

Ruby asks, "Are you hungry? We could find a restaurant. Otherwise we can go back by the lake where we were." "Well, there wasn't all that much of a lake to look at and I could use a bite," Gonzales states, although in his mind he is thinking that he doesn't want Ruby to see that he knows Malachi Haynes and start asking questions about that. They soon find a restaurant with private walled in booths and after they order some food and Gonzales does the Privacy spell they begin their conversation. 

Ruby asks, "Is there something specific we need to discuss? I'm a bit confused about why you two are here. You thought George kidnapped me or something?" Kate says, "You were afraid your parents were going to try if they found out you were nearby. And then we saw you so angry last night, and your father grabbed you. The spell ended about then, but with what we had seen what else could we think?" 

Ruby says, "I was afraid, you're right. But George said it would be better to face them on our turf instead of theirs or even be surprised by them when we went out somewhere. We're supposed to go to the theater tonight and if we bumped into them unprepared..." Ruby beams, "He said he would stand by my side and he did. He stood up to my father." Kate says, "From what I saw you were standing up to him too. That's far more important to me than whether Mr. Eastman did or not. Although you're obviously pleased he did. You think he listened, they'll leave you to live your life?" 

Ruby answers, "He has to now. I have some things to hold over his head. I threatened to, well, out him and my mother if they didn't start caring for my brother. We're supposed to get together tonight and they'll tell me what they think. I'm not sure what they'll say. But there is more. I told you the goddess came to me last night? I figured it out anyway but it was confirmed to me by her, this brother is," she lowers her voice, even though she doesn't have to, "He's only my half brother. My mother had an affair! I almost can't believe it. Aphrodite told me that my mother may have regretted some things in regard to me, perhaps her feelings have changed." Ruby sighs, "How can I not believe a goddess?? But still, I worry that I would let her, them hurt me again, so I don't know what to do. I haven't really had a lot of time to think on it." 

Kate answers, "Caring about people is always a risk, Ruby. You'll have to decide if the chance of at least getting along with your mother and perhaps understanding her is worth the risk of finding out she hasn't changed. So she found comfort somewhere else, hmm? Poor little boy, being raised by a man like your father. I think your mother woke up to what was happening when you left." Ruby says, "You know, I always thought my mother was the really mean one. Maybe because I had more interaction with her." She shrugs. "I'm not sure, the goddess said she realized the error of her ways and she loves Ben, and that she developed some feelings for me. I don't know, the first thing she commented on was my hair and why hadn't I dye it yet to help with my prospects." 

Kate says, "A change doesn't happen overnight; she's just starting. Yes, she criticized. She also was concerned about your prospects. I doubt she really knows how to ask how you're doing." Ruby states, "I only think she cares about my prospects because of how it makes her look. Kate, you know how society is. I know that I haven't told you much about my parents but they... well, they have a lot of money, a lot of influence and a lot of reputation and they care very much about that. To the point of not caring about much else. Well, that's what I thought anyway. That is how they treated me in the past. I guess my mother fell in love with a family friend, Lucas Burham. He was always really nice to me, and handsome and kind, I can imagine why my mother would be attracted to him. And the boy looks just like him. He's adorable. Is till can't believe it. I should buy him something before we leave the city today that I can bring the next time I see him." 

Kate says, "I hate to say it Ruby, but what she might care most about is keeping your father from making her life more like Hades than it already is. In order to do that she has to care about what he cares about. He's happy, she's at least in less pain. I'm not trying to defend her; I don't know her. I'm just trying to help you see the possibilities. Now, your little brother, you should definitely treat him as much as you can while you're here. He'll need some loving memories." 

Ruby says, "I was thinking of trying to see her without my father around, and see what happens. I don't know if it would be possible or not. I still have so much to tell you and talk about, but I've told you the basics, now tell me about you. What have you been up to? What's the news from back home? Has Nanuet returned yet?" How did the play go without me? Who won the poker tournament? What happened with Wyatt? We read about the trial in the newspaper." 

"That's a lot Ruby, I don't know where to start. The elections were yesterday and Chester is now our new Marshall," Kate said with a smile. "The rest came out pretty well too. Emery Shaw is mayor, Vera Blake, Mr. Escobar, Burton Lumley, Kate Higgins, and Doctor Eaton. We came out pretty well. Wyatt Earp was acquitted yesterday," Kate said, a bit of her excitement fading. "He and Virgil left town yesterday. Finally. With any luck we'll never see them again." 

Ruby says, "It's good to have him out of our hair, for sure. I doubt he'll return, well, once Josephine leaves anyway. I hope she isn't too mad at me for missing the play. More likely she probably enjoyed the spotlight." Ruby's smile turns into a grin, "Oh, that's great about Chester, he must be so happy! We'll have to celebrate when I return. And Mr. Shaw too." Ruby laughs, "I think he had his eye on me, he told me if I wasn't with Jake..." her voice fades off. She clears her throat, "What is this about Doctor Eaton? That's not good. Except for him and Escobar the rest are Saloon owners so we should be okay. But he could certainly cause trouble." 

Kate says, "Miss Marcus enjoyed the play, but Cornad did most of the directing. She was a little distracted by the situation with Wyatt. Oh, everything's so mixed together, it's hard to tell any of it without getting into something else!" Kate blushed a bit and looked down at the table. "As far as Emery Shaw goes... the rumor around town for the last couple days was that he intended to ask me to marry him. We got to know each other working for the Cattlemen's Association and the election. Conrad's brother Edwin came to play in the tournament and see Conrad act, and everyone was convinced Edwin had come to convince Conrad to go back East with him. I didn't have believed Emery was interested in me until I saw his face when I mentioned Conrad wasn't leaving town. 

And Doctor Eaton... Well, Diana arranged a midwife for me. She appeared in the church and talked to several people, the Eaton's among them. Diana charged Beth Eaton to be my midwife. Apparently the fact that Diana blessed me, the heathen Mrs. Kale," she said with a chuckle, "Has caused a thought of rethinking going on in Doctor Eaton's mind. I don't trust the change is permanent, but he's been a lot more moderate since he's had reason to rethink his positions on things." Ruby laughs again. "Emery is lonely, I don't blame him. He needs a wife, why not you?" She teases, "You know, because I'm not there that is. My, that is interesting about Diana helping you out. And it IS helpful, will be helpful when you really pop, which looks like will be soon. You don't want to have to deal with that every day." 

Ruby asks, "And how about you Mr. G, what's going on with you?" Gonzales states, "With me? Most of my free time lately has been spent protecting my little birds. First I spent a considerable amount of time out at the ranch keeping Wyatt Earp from getting Sonoma and Kate killed or arrested. Then once Earp was gone for good I retrieved Madge Duprey from her exile in Brussels Belgium. She's now back in Al Brower's arms.” Ruby laughs, "Oh, you've been busy. That's great about Madge, I have missed her guidance the past weeks. And I'm sure she is thrilled to be back with Al. Have they made things public then?" Gonzales states, “Their reunion was very public indeed.” 

Gonzales continues, “Then we mounted this rescue mission for you. Now Ruby, I know that you say that George Eastman can be trusted, but the man is obsessed with you to an unhealthy degree. As long as you are giving the attention that he wants from you I'm sure he's fine. But what happens when you tell him no, when he doesn't get what he wants? I don't trust him." 

"Well, I'm sorry that I didn't need saving but it's good to know you would come for me," she grins. "As for George, I, well, I don't know actually what he would do. But I trust him teacher, I can't explain it. In my youth he was the only one who cared about me and I know that's true. I've been honest with him and he doesn't even care about my past, all the things I've done. I told him about my abilities and while he was hesitant at first, he did his own research and learn about it. Actually, it would be good if he could ask you some questions, he knows I have a teacher although I didn't tell him more than that." 

She continues without letting me respond, "He's willing to move out West to be with me because that is where I want to be. And," She pauses, and even though she is a little hesitant she is still smiling, "I think he is going to ask me to marry him." She pauses then laughs. "Again." Gonzales eyebrows just arch upward. He says, "That doesn't surprise me, obsessions don't just go away. Be careful, like your parents he is a man who thinks that he can get whatever he wants if he spends enough money." 

Ruby pouts, "Why do you think so poorly of him? Dorita and Pedro loved him. I don't think it's about the money, or why would he give me all that land to prove a point?" Gonzales sighs, "When have I not thought poorly of your choices in men? Maybe I just have a paternalist view and will never be satisfied with my little bird's choices. I didn't like Pedro very much for the first few decades after I met him." Gonzales then stands and says, "I think I will go get some air and give some thought to what you have said. I'll be back shortly." "Just remember I don't have decades for you to like my boyfriends!" she laughs. Ruby stands and hugs him tightly. "I'm glad someone is looking out for me and I'm glad it's you." She whispers in his ear, "I love you teacher," and sits down quickly. 

Kate comments, "He doesn't like Conrad either, Ruby. Don't be gone too long, Grandpere. The food will come and be cold if you're gone too long. And I'm not that big!" Kate said indignantly. "It's December before this baby comes. And what don't I want to deal with every day?" Ruby bows her head. "I know Kate, from experience, that you're going to be big very soon. Let's not talk about that today, okay?" She takes a sip of her iced tea before looking back to her friend. "All I meant was, you don't want to deal with people judging you every day. And if Diana has told people not to do that, that's great. Besides, we'll just have to kick anyone's butt who does, give you crap that is." 

"I'm just afraid of trading shunned pariah for object of religious devotion," Kate shrugged. "But it's likely I just think I'm more important than I really am. At least the baby-belly should change Emery's mind about wanting to marry me, I don't like to think I'm causing him pain. Let's see, what else... The play went well, mostly. During the first performance, Warren Watson smuggled in a gun and tried to kill Edwin Booth. I was sitting next to Edwin, and one of the shots went through his shoulder and into my arm." Kate grabbed Ruby's hand and said, "And there's nothing to worry about, I'm fine. 

Mr. Watson was tried just before Wyatt, and was given seventeen years in jail. Edwin cross-examined him and got him to admit how much he hates anyone named Booth, and that he tried to destroy Conrad's livelihood. It was a very good weekend for Conrad. He discovered his brother, and got his name as cleared as it can be." She blushed a bit. "Among other things." Ruby replies, "Lots of news... and still so much to tell! But I want to hear about the other things... what happened??"


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-one, “ Words from Jake” , Wednesday, June 21st, 10:00 A.M. * 

Kate's face turned bright pink. "Monday was a long day with teaching, the trials, the tournament still going on. We spent a lot of time together over the whole weekend. There was a party at the El Parador for Esteban since he was running for town council, and as a send off for Edwin. Conrad walked me home around midnight, like he always would if we were out, and... Well, he'd been inside earlier after the verdict came back for Wyatt, I was shaken up. We were teasing about getting mussed. I teased him again as he dropped me at home, and he asked if we should go inside together. So we did. He didn't leave until almost five in the morning." 

Ruby acts shocked for a moment before laughing. "Finally! You made the poor boy wait for months!! You're lucky he stayed around," she teases. After she stops laughing she says, "I am really happy for you Kate, I don't know him that well but he seems like a great guy. Everything is falling into place for you. I'm jealous." 

Kate answers, "Not everything perhaps, but I'm very happy. And my life isn't one for you to be jealous of, it wouldn't be the right life for you. He still wants to marry me, he said yesterday that he would go with me to the Priestess the moment I said the word. But the one thing I'm not ready for yet is to be a wife again. But it was... oh, it was so wonderful." Although she's still embarrassed Kate's eyes shone. "There was nothing else in the world, just us. After a while very tired us," she finished with a laugh. "That's the absolute best tired there is," Ruby smiles. "It's not that I want your life Kate, just that things are settling down, your path is clear even if it takes a while to walk it." 

"I, uh, when I left Jake and I were, you know, together but I just had... doubts. I was always unsure, even when I told myself I was sure, I wasn't. I don't know if it was me or him or both of us. I was always trying to convince myself. My birthday, three weeks ago, came and went and he didn't come for me like he promised, he didn't contact me. We came to the city, I wrote to him twice, he knew where I was and he still didn't contact me. Before I left the City I asked him to please wire me back. But I also... said goodbye, in my own way. I love Jake, I really do, I always will, and if I thought he would eventually come around I would wait for him forever. I just don't think he will, I see it now. I was thinking when I returned to Promise City I would release him. From his promises, from me." Ruby's eyes well with tears. "I don't know how I will do it, but I have to, I love him too much to keep him." 

Kate didn't say anything right away, instead leaning over to hug her friend for a moment. “I think I've said this before, sometimes love just isn't enough. Maybe neither of you were ready yet. I can't speak for Jake, he hasn't confided in me about anything between the two of you. From what I've observed he's been hurting too, it was obvious he was missing you terribly. Maybe you both knew that you had gone as far together as you could, no matter how much you loved. Sometimes people enter our lives and help us learn something, then move on. You needed someone to teach you about love, that it was possible, that a man could want you without strings. Whatever else happened that was true of Jake, and perhaps that is making you ready for what Mr. Eastman has to offer?" 

"You're so smart Kate," Ruby wipes her eyes. "You know so much about these things." She sighs, "I do miss him so much too but I think you're right. I still want to check the Western Union office one more time, before I return to George today." She looks up at her friend. "How do you know if you're ready to be someone's wife?" Kate says, "I've got some bad news for you there, Ruby. You don't. It's much easier to know when you're not ready. I know I'm not ready yet because I don't want to go from depending on one man to depending on another. Tom's death changed me, and I need to get to know myself again before I try to give that new woman to another man. 

I like having my own home, dealing with people on my own terms, and I'm just a bit selfish of my freedom yet. When are you ready? When the idea of giving up those freedoms is less attractive to you than the benefits of being married. When you would rather work through an argument than be able to just leave it behind you. When the idea of a quiet night at home together, not in bed together or doing something exciting, just both being in the room and quiet and happy to be together. For you... When the thought of staying doesn't frighten you as much as the thought of going, I'd think." 

"I never want to not be doing something exciting. I..." Ruby glances around the room. "Mr. Gonzales is not back so I will tell you. The dream I had, she told me whomever I chose I would be happy. She didn't say for how long, but that it would leave happy and loving memories. My first night here... I, well, was with a man. I know it's not something you approve of but it had been so long, not having Jake, and I was lonely. And heartbroken. His name was Roger. He was so sexy and fun..." A smile creeps onto Ruby's face. "Anyway, Aphrodite said that he was most like me, he would leave the Navy for me and we could run around the world having fun and no responsibility. And that thought used to appeal to me. But not anymore." 

Even though her eyes are still red she is grinning. "In George, I think I've found someone who I can do it all with. He loves me, Kate, there is no doubt. He is handsome and kind and you wouldn't believe all the good he has done with his work. And he adores me and wants to give me everything I want. And the past days have been amazing, we've had so much fun, just being together. It's been exciting and fun AND sexy... he, well, he never slept with anyone before me. He waited for ME his whole life! And you would think that might be a bad thing but he is so loving it's not bad, not bad at all... actually it's very very good." And she blushes, "And he's not afraid to learn things from me either." Ruby gets excited, "My heart starts pounding, I get butterflies when I'm near him, I get nervous, I want him to be pleased with me. It's crazy!" 

Kate says, "That's the beginning of it. It certainly sounds promising, honey, so let me just give you one piece of advice. Don't rush. Mr. Eastman may ask you to marry him again, I wouldn't agree right away. Get to know each other, enjoy each other, and make sure you're willing to do the work that being married means. I've never taken a man to my bed that I didn't love, Ruby, but I do think it makes all the difference." 

Ruby hugs Kate. "Thank you for the advice. I've missed you so much. Aphrodite told me to trust my heart and that's what I'm going to do. If he asks me, well... there are other issues we haven't discussed and I've made it clear that it's important to me to return to Promise City. We've talked about a lot but some things he wants to talk about things later... so there are some issues. But I'm going to do what the goddess said, and trust my heart. We'll see what it says IF it happens. Maybe it won't," she shrugs. "I'm definitely going to the Western Union office. That final thing will put my heart at ease in regard to Jake." Ruby looks to the door. "Where is Mr. Gonzales? I'm starving and I can't stay out of the house forever. Oh, but I hope you can at least stay until tomorrow. I don't know that I can make all these decisions today! Plus I want you to spend some time with George." 

"I'm not sure how possible that is, but we'll see. I have school and Ginnie, but I can't say I wouldn't like a chance to observe Mr. Eastman for myself. Since we're talking about Jake, he won the tournament," Kate said with a smile. "And even better, Evan Adair was arrested by Federal Agents on the orders of the President himself. And he'd put a side bet with Jake on the Palace, so Jake won it too." "Jake won? And the Palace too? That's amazing!" Ruby beams. "No matter what happens, I'm happy for him. I wonder what he will do..." 

Kate says, "Rebuild it first. I haven't told you all the stories yet." "Rebuild it?" Ruby shakes her head. "I guess we do still have a lot to talk about." Gonzales returns and having caught that part of the conversation interjects, "Yes, Ashley King and some of his friends decided to influence the election by dynamiting several of the candidates businesses and homes." Kate adds, "I still wish I knew if the school was a target or if they were just reacting to the fact I was out there defending it. Since Ashley King is dead I guess I don't get to know that." Ruby’s eyes widen. "I'm afraid to ask, did anyone get hurt or worse?" Kate says, “No one close to us was hurt, Ruby. The bartender and one of the girls at the Palace, but that was all, except for some of the dynamite throwers. 

Food arrives in short order and within ten minutes of that Gonzales returns. Kate says, "I hope everything went well," Kate said as he sat down again. Her breakfast was taking up twice as much room as everyone else's. "We've had a good talk while you were gone." He says, "Good, I'm glad. I'm also hungry, let's eat." As she digs into her food she asks, "How did your walk go?" He says, "Good, it was very informative." Kate says, "Were you looking for something in particular?" Kate asked, and followed the statement with another forkful of eggs. Ruby asks, "Oh? What did you learn?" 

He replies, "That your Mr. Eastman has a lot of innovative ideas and positive character traits." Kate says, "That's good to hear." "I told you!" Ruby smiles. "Did you go spy on him too?" He says, "No, I just walked over to the library and spoke to the reference department librarians. You'll never find a better source for information in any city than the people who work there." Kate says, "That's true. My father always understood that and he's tried to make sure he leaves a good footstep in the city." 

Ruby laughs. "Come on Mr. G., you know me and books don't go well together. It's not the first thing I think of! But I'll keep it in mind. So then, now that you know I haven't been kidnapped, yet anyway, what are your plans? Will you come and meet him? Did you meet him when he was in Promise City? Did either of you meet him?" Kate says, "Only when he was drunk... that night. You know." Gonzales replies, "Not really, but Pedro and Dorita did. They did seem to like him, at least until word got around that he had murdered you Ruby. As for our plans, we don't have any, rescuing you was our only agenda item. We might as well go back to meet your friend once we finish this meal." Kate says, “As long as Mr. Gonzales thinks it's alright, we can go meet your young man. I knew I got all dressed up for something." Ruby laughs. "Kate, he's older than you! But yes, I hope he is my young man. He told me he missed me when I spoke to him on the phone." 

Ruby says, "First we are going to make a very quick stop at the Western Union office. I'm anxious to get there now. Oh, and I need to get something for a three year old." They finish the meal and depart, Gonzales getting directions to the Western Union Office. They arrive and have to wait in a short line for the next available teller. When they reach the front of the line the clerk asks, "How may I help you Ma'am." She says, "Yes, I'm here to check if there are any messages for me. My name is Ruby West." 

He states "Hold on, I'll check." He returns a minute later and says, "Yes, we have a telegram for you. There was no delivery address so we have been holding it." He hands her a clipboard and says, "Please sign here for it." Ruby's heart skipped a beat. She hadn't expected there to be anything. She scribbles her name on the clipboard and looks at Kate nervously while she waits. Kate took her friend's hand and gave it a squeeze, almost disappointed there was something. Ruby seemed to have her mind clear, and hopefully this message wouldn't cloud it again. He hands her the two-page telegram. The date and time stamp indicate that it was sent from Promise City, Arizona the previous evening. 

The top page reads: 

_“Ruby, Your most recent telegram to Jacob was delayed and he only now received it. The following is his response. You and I can talk about this further after you return to Tucson. Most sincerely, your friend and business partner, Cornelius Van Horne.”_

 "Oh."  Ruby gulps and thanks the man behind the counter. Jake had written her back but why did it take so long? And why would she have to talk to Van Horne about it? She hurries out side the office and hesitantly looks at the second page. It reads: 

_Dearest Ruby, 
I am not coming for you, nor will I be waiting for you if you return to Promise City. Since you have been gone I have come to understand that I cannot give you what you need from me. I meant every word I said to you when I said them; they now linger bitter in my mouth and taunt my waking and sleeping hours. There is no other, there never can be another that takes your place in my heart. I will never be able to explain in a way that will satisfy you, so I will not try. You are free of any and all promises that you made to me. Move on with your life, and find one who can give you what this saloon rat cannot. I have no right to ask this of you, but perhaps one day you will not hate me for my weakness. Remember me fondly if you can. Soar, Ruby West, as you were meant to from birth. Sparkle and shine for all the world to see, for you are truly the brightest star in the heavens. 
Jake. _ 

Ruby's lip trembles as she hands the telegram to Kate. "It's done. I knew it anyway I just... just..." She embraces Mr. Gonzales and cries into his shoulder. Gonzales returns the hug and kisses her on the forehead. He also establishes eye contact with Kate once she has finished reading the telegram. Kate read the telegram who looked back with regretful but unsurprised eyes and sighed. "I didn't know he planned to leave Promise City, but from this it seems he is. How strange that will be." She laid her hand on Ruby's shoulder. "It doesn't matter that you expected it, or think it's the right thing, it still hurts." 

Ruby sobs for a few more moments then stands tall and wipes her eyes. Kate was right, it did hurt but it was the right thing and they both knew it. "It's okay, I'm okay. I just, I'm fine. Let's go buy some toys and then I can return to George. That will make me happy." She takes the note from Jake and folds it up, tucking it into the pocket of the skirt Kate bought her. "You two are really going to like him and maybe one day love him too. He's...," she searches for the right word knowing they would understand her meaning, "Different." Kate didn't let Ruby off quite that easily, moving in to embrace her and saying, "You're not alright, but you will be. Let us go see your George." 

Ruby returns the hug for a few long moments. The part of her heart that Jake had, would always have, ached. But she had already thought it over and truly did know it was for the best. And at this time and place in her life, George Eastman was there to lessen the hurt and pain that might have felt like the end of her world just three weeks earlier. Ruby had options and those options took away a lot of the sting of the last hurt she would ever feel over Jacob Alistair Cooke. She wipes her eyes again quickly and smiles, releasing her friend. "There used to be a toy shoppe just around the corner from here. Let's go see if it's still there." Ruby takes Kate's hand and the two girls walk down the avenue followed by Gonzales. 

They are in luck, the store is still there and even has the original owner, although either he doesn't recognize Ruby or he doesn't recall her. They take their time looking around the shop. Every once in a while Ruby sneaks a peek at Kate and could see in her eyes a twinkle, Ruby assumed she was imaging her own son someday playing in their yard, surrounded by more toys than he could ever use. Ruby chooses a set of Cowboy and Indian figurines, laughing to herself over how appropriate a gift it was. She also buys a toy drum, more to annoy her father than anything. 

As she approaches the counter something catches her eye, a porcelain doll. She had one once as a child and she vividly remembers her nanny, then her mother punishing her for breaking it. The odd thing was that in a way, the doll looked like Ruby had back then, perfect fair skin, red hair with a big bow holding it back and a perfect little white dress with a pink sash. Ruby picks it up and blinks a few times as she gets lost in her memories looking at it. She decides to also purchase the doll. The man behind the counter rings up her purchases and wraps them for her. Ruby meets Kate and Gonzales near the door. "I'm ready. Did either of you find anything?" 

Kate had indeed looked through the store imagining her own children playing with them. "Ginnie doesn't care much for toys, she prefers other things, and Liam will have so many gifts from friends and family that he won't be able to play with them all." "Liam, huh? What's his last name going to be, Kale? Or might you change it one day?" Kate says, "His last name will be Kale. Even if mine changes, his will be Kale," she said, with a bit of a blush. Embarrassed, she added, "It's one of the reasons I've refused to marry Conrad. Liam is Tom's father's name, I didn't want to name him Thomas since... well, I thought most people in town would think it odd for me to name my illegitimate child after my late husband. That's changed, but I've been thinking of him as Liam for so long now that it's his now." "Well, he's not illegitimate, is he? You should name him what you want." Ruby considers out loud. "Liam... I like it." 

Ruby hesitates. "Did you like the gift I sent?" Kate kissed her cheek. "It's sweet, and beautiful, and his first gift. He's not illegitimate, but he's the one who has to live with the name, not me." "I'm glad you liked it, it looked perfect to me when I saw it." "Alright, if there are no other purchases, let's get going." They make their way back to the old wagon pulled by the elderly horse. As Ruby is climbing in she asks, "Where did you get this thing anyway? Didn't they have a carriage instead?" 

We were keeping a low profile," Kate said. Ruby raises an eyebrow but doesn't question any further. She gives the directions to return to George's house. Gonzales adds, "When you're kidnapping somebody you don't want to draw undue attention to yourself." He then adds with a smile, "And we did such a good job with the kidnapping too it seems almost a shame to have to bring you back." 

Ruby says, "What should I tell them when we return? I can just tell them you came to visit me and escort me home." Kate says, "We wanted to escort you home because we missed you so much, but as you're happy, we'll just have to settle for a visit." Gonzales replies, "That works, it also has the advantage of being the truth." "Very good then, it's settled." Ruby sits down in the wagon, bracing herself for the bumpy ride, hoping it goes quickly for more reason then one.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-two, “ Reunion” , Wednesday, June 21st, 10:30 A.M. * 

The past week had been an arduous one for the Yavapai warrior and priest. He and his wolf animal companion Maska had set off alongside the melancholy former Greek/Roman priest turned prospector John Harbrace on a quest to rid the world of the evil known as Colin Turner. If Nanuet had known a week ago that this journey would turn into a cross-country trek he would have spoken to his lover about it, but she would have insisted on accompanying him and he chose to not put her at such great risk. 

Traveling by rail, they reached Albuquerque, New Mexico on Thursday, expecting to find that their quarry had fled southward to his previous sanctuary of Thomasville. Instead they discovered the he had fled by train to Wichita, Kansas, bringing with him a half-dozen casket-sized crates. In Wichita on Friday they fought and dispatched a pair of recently risen undead that Turner had left behind to guard one of his coffins. From there Turner’s path continued eastward. 

Guided by their deities, the two priest discovered and destroyed a coffin at his next sanctuary on Saturday morning in Cincinnati, Ohio, bringing an end to yet another pair of undead guardians and discovering the address of Turner’s next destination. Before the setting of the Sunday sun they were in Scranton, Pennsylvania, desecrating and destroying yet another of the monster’s coffins at a safe house. At that location Harbrace then found telegrams to Turner that explained his eastbound journey, namely Nanuet’s dear friend Ruby West, who according to the telegrams was in New York City on a shopping spree with her friend Jane Boag. 

Traveling by train throughout the night they arrived in New York City at dawn and headed directly to the Roman/Greek Cathedral. The Italian Archbishop was distressed to hear that a ‘Vampire Lord’ was now in their midst, explaining that the city had often been an undead stronghold since the days of the first Dutch settlers. He provided the two priests with Holy Water and other supplies, and agreed to watch after Maska since a wolf would draw too much unwanted attention on the streets of Manhattan. 

Unbeknownst to the hunters, Turner had now heard of their pursuit and an ambush awaited them. Without Maska’s keen senses to warn them, the two we set upon by over a dozen controlled humans led by another pair of newly undead. By the end of the battle most of the attackers were severely wounded or dead, another coffin was destroyed, and both vampires were dispatched but in the process most of John Harbrace’s life force had been drained from him. Nanuet carried the priest back to his Archbishop, who was able to restore much of what had been taken but Harbrace remained too weakened to continue the quest. Harbrace gave Nanuet his remaining magical arrow from the Goddess Diana, that they were saving for a final encounter with Turner. 

Nanuet had no further clues to Turner’s present whereabouts but following Ruby West’s trail of recent purchases provided a much easier task. On Tuesday evening he met with the Ruby's grandparents the Parkers in Tarrytown. Ruby’s grandmother explained that Ruby had left for Rochester in order to return the ring that George Eastman had given her. Upon hearing of the danger from the undead, Mrs. Parker insisted upon accompanying him, explaining that she was not without her own resources and would not sit idle while her Granddaughter’s life was at risk. 

Nanuet, Maska and Mrs. Parker exited from the Rochester Train Depot mid-morning on Wednesday and hailed a hansom cab. Inquiries about George Eastman soon brought them to a large brick factory building. The factory manager confirmed that Miss. West remained Eastman’s guest in the city and they obtained a home address for him. Nanuet looked to Mrs. Parker for guidance. "As you know, I am not that familiar with the way of things in cities. I was just getting used to living in a small community before this recent series of events. This information that was given to us, this address. How can reach this place? Is is close enough to go by foot or is there a better means of transportation?" 

She replies, "The factory manager has called Mr. Eastman's house and they are sending over a carriage." They wait around fifteen minutes until a very ornate carriage arrives. The driver is a distinguished man in his late thirties who introduces himself as William and says that he is Mr. Eastman's house manager. He holds the door for them, and gives a slightly disapproving look at the wolf getting into the carriage with them. "Oh, don't worry. He doesn't bite. Unless I tell him too of course." Nanuet tussles Maska's fur around the neck playfully. 

Nanuet is unsure how to make himself comfortable in the carriage. He takes in his surroundings and fidgets with nervous energy. He hadn't seen Ruby in some time and worried about what he would find. "I hope we're timely" he says to Mrs. Parker. She replies, "We should be. If there had been a problem I am sure that they would have told the plant manager. It is curious that the factory owner is home today rather than at his place of work. Eastman has a reputation for being a hands-on manager." Nanuet says, "Well I suppose it doesn't do us much good to speculate, and it is daylight so I think we should be OK. It's been a long week and it will be good to see Ms. Ruby's face again." 

Around twenty minutes after leaving down town the horse-drawn wagon with Ruby, Kate and Gonzales pulls into the driveway. Ruby notes that the carriage house doors are open and that George's carriage is not inside. "Oh, I hope they didn't send the carriage for me," Ruby exclaims as she climbs out of the wagon. "I'll be right out," she says as she hurries inside, not waiting for the others. She opens the front door to the house and calls out, "George? I'm home! Where are you?" 

"Well, her trip has not taught her patience," Kate said, accepting a hand from her teacher to get down. She carefully looked over her fine dress, and patted her hair. Lastly the pulled the white gloves from her pocket and pulled them on. "Now Grandpere, I know you don't like anyone who courts your little birds, but try to look past that," she teased. "I'm worried too, but perhaps Mr. Eastman has learned a bit about himself from his visit to Promise City." 

Eastman walks out of the building and hurries up to Ruby, giving her an embrace and kiss upon the cheek. He turns towards the other two and says, "Well this is unexpected! Mrs. Kale wasn't it?" "Yes. I'm surprised you remember me, sir," Kate said with a polite nod. "We did not meet often." Ruby embraces him tightly, needing the hug and comfort badly. "Yes, these are my friends, Mrs. Katherine Kale and this is...," She stop herself from admitting this was her teacher, "Mr. Gonzales, Dorita's grandfather. They've come to visit!" 

He says, "My, well that is excellent news. The house might be a bit crowded thought with all of the guests." Kate says, "That's a generous offer but I'm sure we can find a suitable hotel for the night. There is no need to put yourself to trouble." Ruby says, "You have two guest rooms, it'll be fine for a night. If they'll stay... of course they'll stay here, no need for a hotel. Oh but what about our tickets for tonight? Can you maybe get more?" Kate says, "You're getting ahead of yourself, Ruby dear. We don't know what our plans are for the night, nor do I have anything to wear appropriate for the theater." 

George says, "I can call about tickets, there should be more available on a weeknight. But they're not the only guests Ruby, William is picking up your Grandmother as we speak." Ruby scrutinizes Kate's outfit, "Your dress is fine, Kate, it's very app...," Ruby's head suddenly whips around to look back at George. "Did you say my grandmother is on her way?" He replies, "Yes, she didn't know where I lived so got a ride over to my factory. My operations manager telephoned and I sent William over to get her. They should be back in a few minutes." 

"Well now, that should be very interesting," Kate said smiling. "I know how much you love your Grandmother, Ruby. And this dress is not appropriate for the theater. I'd need an evening dress for that." A worried and suspicious look makes it way onto Ruby's face. "B-but why is she coming here? Is her husband with her? What's going on?" George replies, "I don't know. I guess we will find out soon enough." They head inside and George introduces them to Alvina and Rosaire. After the introductions Ruby excuses herself. "I'll be right back, I'm going to put these packages away." She gives everyone a nervous smile and hurries upstairs. 

She places the brightly wrapped packages on her bed. She takes off the shoes Kate had bought for her. They were not very comfortable, being new and not broken in, so she exchanges them for her own. She removes the telegraph from Jake and places it in her suitcase, at this point she didn't want George to see it and know it upset her. She looks herself over and unhappy with her appearance decides to change her entire outfit. No one would really question her, she had the excuse of her grandmother arriving and really, that was the reason anyway. 

Ruby changes into her square necked white blouse and peach skirt. Ruby liked that the shirt was girly, the neckline and sleeves are lined with delicate lace and the skirt soft and summery. Once attired she feels more comfortable. A quick brushing of her thick hair, she pulls back the sides with combs and is off. 

She returns downstairs, practically floating with an easy smile on her face. She isn't going to show everyone that she is nervous. "Ah, much better. When I dressed earlier I didn't know I was going to be having so much company today." She takes her place next to George and slips her hand into his. Ruby is correct about Gonzales having an interest in the photography and George being anxious to show him. George, I think Mr. Gonzales would be fascinated by your ideas for photography and business practices. Why don't you go into the parlor and the two of you can discuss it while we wait for Nana?" 

The carriage rides through the downtown and then onward to a more residential area. They eventually head up a street with nice but not overly elaborate brick two-and-three story homes. The carriage turns into one of the driveways. Ruby and Kate wait downstairs for around five more minutes until they see the carriage pull into the driveway. They head outside as William stops the carriage and then heads over to the door, opening it and helping Ruby's grandmother down. 

"Come on Kate, let's go!" Ruby drags her friend outside releasing her grip on her hand once they are out the door. Ruby hurries to the carriage. "Nana!" she calls out, and suddenly excitement is added to the nervousness. Once her grandmother is down Ruby embraces her tightly and doesn't let her go. "It's so good to see you but what are you doing here? Is everything alright? Is James here with you?" 

Before Nana can answer Maska hears Ruby's voice and bounds from the carriage, traversing the lawn and jumping up to lick her face. Ruby and Kate both now see Nanuet exiting the carriage. Nana says, "James is away at the moment, but I brought you another friend." "Oh my..." Ruby is at a loss for words as happiness over comes her, momentarily forgetting her fears. "Nanuet!" She roughly rubs Maska around the neck a few times then kisses her nose before pushing her gently to the ground. She runs over to Nanuet and jumps into his arms, embracing him tightly. "Oh, I've missed you so much and thought of you often! I hoped everything is alright with you!" 

Nanuet is surprised at first by Ruby's enthusiasm. After a few short moments he returns her hug glad that his efforts to keep her safe have been successful so far. He dares not linger in Ruby's arms for long and soon separates himself from her enough that he can look into her face while talking. Nanuet looks intently at Ruby as he speaks, given her the once over and especially trying to get a good look at her neck. "I'm glad to see you are well Ruby. As for my state of being, it is much better knowing you are safe. I've been busy and had quite the adventure over the last week. I see that Mr. George has taken care of you and for that I am grateful. Let's get settled and then we can discuss what brings me here." 

"Yes..." Ruby's voice trails off. Her happiness in seeing her grandmother and long missed friend was rapidly wearing off and the nervousness was quickly returning. There was obviously some plot going on here, Aphrodite herself had warned her something would happen today and there was no other explanation for this convergence of friends and relatives. "Where are my manners? Come inside and let's get you two settled. Perhaps Maska would be happier out in the back, maybe the carriage house?" Maska doesn't make an issue of it as she walks off towards the back of the house. "After you," she motions to the door, "I will make the rest of the introductions inside." 

They enter the living room and see Al and Rosey. Gonzales and George are still off in the study discussing photography. She ignores the strange looks from Al and Rosey. "Alvina, Rosaire, this is my grandmother, my best friend Kate and my other good friend Nanuet," she says, gesturing to each one in return. "They are here for a... visit." Al says "And Mr. Gonzales makes five, but we only have three guest rooms. I've been telling Mr. Eastman that this house is too small." 

Nanuet comments, "I'm more comfortable out of doors anyways, as you probably guess by my heritage. I will stay outside if that makes anything easier for you." Ruby ignores Nanuet's comment about sleeping outside. That just wasn't how is was in a city like this. "Yes, that is true about the rooms but I'm not sure who, if anyone, if planning on staying overnight. We're going to find out about plans right now. Could you bring in some beverages to the parlor and perhaps prepare some snacks?" 

Ruby leads her grandmother, Kate and Nanuet into the parlor. "Excuse us gentlemen but I didn't want to have to make the introductions over and over. May we interrupt?" She doesn't really wait for an answer to gesture to the others to take a seat. "If we need to stay over the couch is more than sufficient." Nanuet says nodding in the direction of the furniture. The servants leave the room to give them some privacy. 

Several times Kate opened her mouth to speak, only to find someone else was faster than she. As Ruby began to lead everyone away Kate lagged behind a moment to shake hands with Alvina and Rosaire, who obviously held a place here much like that Mathias held in her parents house. Nanuet had not been surprised to see her there, or at least not nearly as surprised as she was to see him. He'd obviously been trying to find Ruby for this last week, which meant he had a reason to do so. She entered the parlor behind the others and stood quietly waiting. 

He looks in her direction and comments, "Forgive me Ms. Kate, I didn't see you there. I wasn't expecting you here, but I must say I am glad to see you. When did you arrive?" Nanuet is obviously weary, doing his best to remain polite. His nerves seem to be getting the best of him as he fidgets and constantly scans his surroundings. "This morning, when we learned Ruby was in Rochester," she whispered. "We came to make sure she wanted to be here. Her parents being as they are. I think you're here for a different reason. But there is no danger in the house here, whatever else has happened we're safe here." 

George Eastman says, "I am sure that we can accommodate all of you here, or for that matter, some of you could stay at a hotel in town. In the meanwhile, I will have William call and obtain us some extra tickets to the theater tonight. I believe you will like the play, it is by the author Jules Verne and titled "Journey into the Impossible". "Yes, I've very much been looking forward to the play," Ruby smiles tentatively. Ruby goes around the room and introduces each person. It was the oddest feeling to her, being surrounded by the people she loved all in one room like that.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-three, “The Threat” , Wednesday, June 21st, 11:15 A.M. * 

When she is done with the introductions she steps over near George and only pauses for a moment before she blurts out, "So, why are you really all here then?" She stopped short of accusing them of wanting to take her away from George, she would let them confess to that themselves. Mrs Parker states, "Nanuet was concerned about your safety." And we already spoke about that, Ruby," Kate added. "You've been gone some time longer than we expected. But if this is where you want to be, then here you'll stay." 

Kate turned to Ruby's Grandmother and Nanuet. "Is there something more going on than we know about?" Ruby looks to Kate and Gonzales. "Are you trying to tell me you two don't know why they are here?" she points to Nanuet and her grandmother. "No," Kate said, confused. "As I said at breakfast, Ruby, Nanuet came back to Promise City, but then disappeared again. I had no idea where he went or where he's been, although I assume Minerva knows. I'm as curious as you are." Mina Parker states, "Yes, Nanuet can probably explain it better than I can." 

With a hint of disbelief in her voice she says, "But if you put yourself in my shoes, you'd have to understand why I'd be wary of this... this... gathering of my favorite people." She walks over and sits next to George, taking his hand in hers. Kate walked over and knelt down next to her. "Honey, you and I live in a world where gods and goddesses intervene. You're right, this is very unlikely to be a coincidence. But it wasn't orchestrated by any of us. Ruby you know, you know, I would never force anyone to do something they didn't want to. If you want to stay here, then here's where you'll stay and I'll have to satisfied with visiting when I can." 

George laughs and says, "I'm not, they are here to check me out, to see if I am worthy of you as a suitor Ruby. And quite frankly, after what happened back in Promise City I don't blame them. I acted foolishly there. I dare say that if your friends spend the next day here with me they will get a more accurate impression." Ruby pauses momentarily, taking in what everyone was saying to her. She looks into George's eyes, "I'm sure as they know you they will come to love you like I do." 

A smile and a soft kiss later, she turns to Kate. She leans forward on the couch and hugs her friend. "Of course Kate, I'm sorry. I'm just a little overwhelmed with everyone showing up this morning and the goddess...," her voice trails off. She didn't want to go down that road with George just yet. "I'm certain there is a reasonable explanation for all this. And in truth, I am just glad you are all here." 

She releases Kate then sets her gaze on Nanuet. "Alright then, why don't you fill us in on why you are here." "I am here for one reason, and it has nothing to do with Ms. Kate or Mr. Gonzalez. Ruby, or Mr. Eastman for that matter….Ruby, Colin Turner is after you. I think he is close. I have chased him across the country and have every reason to think that he knows where you are." Ruby's face drops and goes pale. She looks at George, then looks around the room at the others. 

She comments, "I- I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I thought I saw him last weekend, that night at the theater. I wrote Jake before that and asked him to tell you all I had a feeling he wasn't dead. Just a weird feeling." Kate says, "Then someone is truly protecting you Ruby. Turner may be looking for you, but here are at least three, if not more, people who know exactly what he is and how to stop him." 

Ruby says, "A-Aphrodite did tell me she was watching over me." Her face grows even paler and she frowns, the panic she has been so free of the past weeks creeping back to her. "But if he is truly following me and knows where I am, I have led him right to you." She looks at her grandmother, and then George. "The people I love." Kate replies in a very serious tone of voice, "No, you've led us to him. Something he will very deeply regret." 

Ruby's eyes were already going blank as she continued to feel the pain of what was going on. There was no way she could shoulder losing any of the people sitting in the room, the people closest to her in her life. Her best friends, her teacher, the only relative until recently that cared for her, her new lover. "But except for Nanuet, who else here is prepared for a battle like this? We've never come up against any nearly as strong as him." And she thinks, And any who have power over me like he does. 

Mina Parker says, "My darling, I have been up against far worse. In an Egyptian crypt James and I once destroyed a half-dozen animated mummies and the lich, an undead cleric-wizard, that was controlling them." Kate interjects, "And Promise City was absolutely infested with the things after you left. Most of Hamiliton Fisks party were vampires. None of us are new at this. And notice, all our friends are fine. All the fiends are destroyed." Ruby’s eyes widen but the panic remains. "Really? Nana? Kate?" She spins around and faces George. "Uh, baby, remember I told you about all this? What are you, well, thinking?" 

George replies, "I'm thinking that if somebody is stalking you I had better get on the telephone to my friend the Police Commissioner." Kate says, "Mr. Eastman, I'm not sure you quite understand who that someone is. You've heard us say words like mummies, Liches, and vampires and we are not exaggerating. Ruby says that she's told you of this. Colin Turner is a vampire, and from what I've seen older and stronger than the others we've seen. He can cloud your mind and make you do things you would never do. He can drain your life from you until you are only a shell of yourself, or just drain your blood and leave your body behind. This is not something the police are equipped to handle, much as I would like to leave it to them." 

Nanuet states, "I agree, I don't think the police will be very effective in this situation, or very likely to believe what you tell them. I actually think you would just be putting more people at risk. Mrs. Parker, I am glad to hear you have some experience with some of the darker creatures of the world. Kate, it sounds like you've had your share of tussles with them lately as well, I am sure your knowledge will be invaluable. Something you must know though, Turner is a Vampire Lord, much more powerful than a normal vampire." Nanuet shudders as he thinks to himself A normal vampire? As if there is such a thing." 

Nanuet says, "Ruby you have not led us to him, we have simply arrived to help. Whether it was willed by the gods and goddesses or simply coincidence, we are here to help you and keep you safe." George was speechless and Ruby was as well. Her normal flight instinct was taking over and it was hard to push it away. She wasn't sure what to say to him, or anyone. This would probably make his final decision in regard to her, and in that moment she felt a hatred for Colin Turner unlike any she had felt before. "I uh, need a moment, to pull my thoughts together. Excuse me." She gets up from the couch and hurries outside, heading for the beautiful gardens, hoping to lose herself there. 

Kate watched Ruby hurry away, torn between following and giving her the space she needed. "Nanuet, I'll want to know what being a Vampire Lord means. For now I'm going to keep an eye on Ruby." She got up and followed her friend from the room, but not out into the gardens. Instead she watched from a window for a few minutes, trying to respect her wishes and give her a chance to pull her thoughts together. After a few minutes she opened the door and stepped out, following the path until she found Ruby sitting on a bench. Kate comments, "It's beautiful here, isn't it?" 

Ruby is startled out of her thoughts but it only takes a second for a sad smile to arrived on her face. "Yes... it's the most beautiful garden I've ever seen actually. There are flowers from almost every part of the world. It's like a little adventure right here in your backyard." "Mr. Eastman brought them back from his travels, I assume." Kate knelt down and looked closer at a particularly lovely pink bloom and breathed in its sweet scent. "This garden is full of surprises, like life." 

She got up and sat on the bench next to Ruby. "I can't even pretend to know how you're feeling. I said I hadn't told you all the stories yet, and one of them was about the vampires in Promise City. We had help there. Kevin Tomlinson apparently has another job, Watcher. Apparently there is a... birthright that passes from girl to girl. Strength and power to destroy vampires. There are only one of these girls at a time, and when one dies her power passes to another. Mr. Tomlinson thought you might be one of those girls, but this week as we destroyed Colin's kinsman Mortimer, Shannon O'Hara rushed in. That power had awakened in her. I know it doesn't seem to have anything to do with you, but I think it does. We're here to protect you, and we can call on more help than you can imagine to destroy Turner. You're safe in this house, and now we have the advantage. We'll all be glad to be free of Turner." 

Ruby spits back words to Kate, trying to understand. "Watcher? Kevin? Me??" before she is quiet again. She sighs, "It's been a nice three weeks, not having to worry about any of this. With the exception of one night when we were chased...," Ruby's eyes twinkle at the memory, "George stood in front of me to protect me, from who he thought was Deadeye Douglas. He would have taken a bullet for me Kate." She pauses and then continues, "I knew it wasn't finished with Turner. I felt it, I can't explain it. He has some sort of hold over me. And you're right, I do feel safe in the house but I can't hide there forever. But George...," Ruby hangs her head. "This is probably too much for him. I don't think he understands, he doesn't live like we do." 

Kate says, "When you first met me on the stage from Tombstone, swathed in black and trying to hide behind you in the stage from all the strange people, would you have thought I could do what I've done? Become what I've become? Do think George can't do as much?" Ruby hesitates. "Well... no... but we've experienced things together. We didn't have a choice about a lot of the things that have happened they were just kind of thrust upon us. And... why would I choose for George, or anyone I love for that matter, to have these kinds of things happen, have this kind of fear over them?" 

Ruby shakes her head. "I gave George back his ring. And he's... he's still deciding if he wants to give it back to me or not. He didn't know anything about ma... what we can do except for what he's been told. He looked into it and is still thinking it over. He's never seen the things we can do. All I did was light some candles. He doesn't know all the other stuff. So what if... he sees something..." Ruby doesn't finish her thought. 

Kate says, "Something that frightens him? Something that makes him fear you? I can't guarantee that won't happen, honey. But if the two of you do decide to build a life together he should fully understand what this power is. And do you know what else he is going to see? Three people of arcane power, four, counting you, working with a cleric to rid the earth of something incredibly evil. I think he will see that power of any kind in the wrong hands is dangerous, and in the right hands a tool to make this world better and safer. Our power doesn't make these things happen, it just makes us able to deal with them" 

Kate took Ruby's hand. "What you've wanted is someone who loves you for everything you are. If George sees something within you or through you that he can't accept, was he the man to do it in the first place? But I think he will be able to handle this. It may be difficult, but his is the kind of mind that seeks out understanding." Ruby sat quietly, Kate's petite hand in hers, considering her friend's words. She was right, but it didn't make Ruby any less scared. She couldn't live her life always looking over her shoulder, waiting for Colin Turner to show up again. And eventually she would have to accept that George might not really like her for who she was. She hadn't really wanted to hide that part of her anyway she just figured it wasn't the right time. Once again fate was forcing her hand before she was ready. 

"You're right. He should love all of me, not just some of me." Ruby smiles half heartedly, "And he does have that sort of mind. Of course before a couple of days ago he though these creatures to only be myth and when I spoke to him of it he thought I was joking." A long sigh falls from her lips. "I guess I just thought I was done with all this. Him. Colin Turner. Does Mr. Gonzales even know about all this?" 

Kate says, "I keep our teacher pretty well informed of most of what happens, unless it is some else's secret. I haven't told him about Shannon O'Hara yet, it's her secret, but now I think we will have to. Hopefully we won't have to call on her, but he should know what all the options are. We might have to refresh his memory about some things, I might not have told him everything. It doesn't matter how right it is, it's still scary to let someone you love see the things you're afraid will drive them away. It's so much easier to hide it, but that just delays things and leaves you waiting for the shoe to drop." 

"How can we call on Shannon? She's all the way back in Promise City. Unless..." Ruby stops short. "Do you think we should leave here? Take the fight back to Promise City? Or at least away from George?" Kate says, "No. I think those of us here should take care of this, and if we find we need help we can wire Kevin Tomlinson and tell him where to find Turner. Mr. Tomlinson's been after him for some time now. Turner will suspect if we all just go back to Promise City." "He'll probably suspect this large gathering anyway," Ruby shrugs. 

"You know I shudder to think of him, if he's been here outside my window, or walking behind me somewhere... always close. always watching me." Goosebumps run up her arms at the thought. "That night at the play, I swore he was in the crowd. I didn't want to accept it, I told myself it was just my mind playing tricks on me." Kate says, "Why would you want to believe it? I have to believe someone was watching out for you to have kept him away from you that night. Let's make it so you never have to think of him again." 

Ruby nods in agreement. "I'll have to talk to George and finds out what he wants to do. I can't let him make a mistake over his ignorance in this matter and put his employees at risk without warning him." Ruby stands from the bench. "I... I guess I am very lucky you are here." Kate says, "As long as his employees stay in after dark, everything should be fine. I don't see any reason we can't include him in our plans. He already knows about your talents and whatever he decides I'm guessing he's not planning on turning you in. I would hope the same would hold for the rest of us. I consider myself lucky to be here just when you need me," Kate said with a smile. 

Ruby hugs Kate tightly, she now knew what she had to do. "I wanted to show you around the garden under better circumstances. Perhaps later while the sun is still out we can. For now, let's head back inside and come up with a plan." "I'll look forward to the tour," Kate said simply as they began to walk back to the house. "You had plans to go to the theater tonight. How long have you had those plans? Long enough for Turner to know it?" 

Ruby says, "We've had the plans for... I'm not exactly sure. At least two days. So yes, I assume he could know about it. Looks like you're going to the theater after all. I'm sure we can find you a gown. Actually, I saw one when I was shopping just the other day, I could send Al back to the store to buy it if necessary. Let's go inside and see what plans we come up with." Ruby takes her by the arm and leads her back inside to the parlor.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-four, “Planning for Turner“, Wednesday, June 21st, 11:45 A.M. * 

Ruby and Kate rejoin the others. "Okay, my head is a little more clear now," Ruby states as she smiles to her loved ones, "Let's discuss what we are going to do. We had plan for the theater tonight and I think we should keep those plans. Dinner and a play. And we'll see if Turner really is here. I mean, I doubt he'll try something at a place as public as the theater. But we should be prepared for afterwards..." "Do we even know if he'll try something tonight for sure?" 

Nanuet says, "No, I can't say what his plans are for sure. I haven't encountered him on this crazy cross country tour I've taken in the last week. He's left plenty for me to deal with along the way and the Bishop in New York was the one that told me he was a Vampire Lord and that he could actually control lesser Vampires. We found evidence, telegrams, a few days ago that led us to believe he was after Ruby. Since then I have only had experiences that strengthen that theory." 

Nanuet withdraws a small package from an interior pocket. "I also have this" he says unwrapping a cloth to reveal one single arrow. "It's been blessed by the goddess Diana. It was gifted to me by John Harbrace back in New York. Nanuet pauses then continues "It's not a plan, but it's a little more information to go by." Ruby raises an eyebrow, "An arrow blessed by Diana! That's guaranteed to work on Turner!" 

The she sighs. "If Nanuet has seen these telegrams it must be so. I've felt like he wasn't gone for a while now. I don't know how we could set up a trap for him here, the city is so dense with people it would be hard not to involve other innocent people. The only other idea I would have is to go at night to the lake. It's my land now so there shouldn't be others there. But, it's a lot of forested land and we would probably be at a disadvantage with all the trees and not having a lot of light. There are a lot of spots for his minions to hide and for us to get separated. We only have one shot at this. If we fail, he'll just disappear for a time until he thinks we're not ready again. Really, what's time to him?" 

She turns to face everyone else. "What are all your thoughts? Kate says, "I've seen those arrows work. Diana was serious about those when she made them. We shouldn't all go someplace together, Turner hasn't shown his face whenever we were all together. He's intelligent. Ruby's right, outdoors should be a last resort, there's too many places he could hide, too much room to move. He's more likely to move against one of us alone and try to cloud our minds, make us work from the inside." Ruby replies, "Well, if my ideas won't work, and you all have much more experience than me with this, what should we do then? Short of just spending my night outside in the back yard as bait, I don't know what to do." 

Kate says, "I'm not sure either, Ruby. Experience fighting them doesn't mean I'm any good at the planning. We did a lot of stumbling and trying to figure out where the things where, there wasn't much planning beside ‘Don't let it kill you‘. I think perhaps you and Mr. Eastman, and myself and your Grandmother should go to the theater. It would give Colin a chance to see you there. Then we somehow make it look like we split up, and you and Mr. Eastman went alone toward the lake. On the way we'd pick up Nanuet and Mr. Gonzales and when Turner strikes we take him. The problem with that is it assumes Turner will strike, or try. It would be better if we knew where to find him and could set up an ambush." 

Nanuet suggests, "Perhaps we would be better off doing the unexpected and hunting the hunter. He needs a coffin during the day. Perhaps when he arrived here someone noticed the coffins. It would be an odd site to transport them to some place that wasn't a funeral home or a graveyard. He probably doesn't expect us to come after him and during the daylight the advantage is ours. Of course that doesn't help us get through this evening..." Nanuet scratches his head and continues to think. 

Kate suggests, "So we draw him out tonight at the theater, then someone trails him back to his hiding place and we take him during the day?" Ruby replies, "Maybe we use today to try to get some information. Perhaps George you might know someone who would be able to find out about the shipped coffins?" He had been quiet during their scheming and Ruby was hoping he wasn't overwhelmed already. She considers taking him aside to discuss more in private but waits to see his and the others answers instead. 

Alvina comes in and sets the dining table for the guests assisted by her husband Rosaire. Nanuet hadn't paid very much attention to the older pair before but now notes that his initial assumption of their being human was mistaken as he now takes in the more angular shape of their faces and the points on the ear-tips, indicating them to be a mix of both human and Elvan blood. As they sit down to eat the lunch that has been placed out for them George says, "Yes, that is a possibility, however they could have come in by rail, by ship or overland on a horse-drawn conveyance. Do you have any idea as to when he would have arrived in Rochester? That would make it much easier to narrow down the possibilities." 

Nanuet says, "I can't be sure, but I would guess Monday or Tuesday. He left an ambush for us Monday back in New York City, and on Tuesday I met with Ms. Ruby's Grandmother and then we made our way here. I don't think he was too far ahead of us. He had used trains to transport several coffins initially so perhaps he stuck to the rail?" Kate took a deep breath, smelling the warm bread on the table. Breakfast had only been a couple hours ago, but Kate was starving again and struggled not to eat with embarrassing enthusiasm. 

"He wouldn't have arrived here before Ruby, he was following her. He had to have started in Promise City..." Kate stopped with her fork halfway to her mouth. "That's what he was doing with Adair. Ruby, I told you I hadn't told you all the stories yet. Job Kane sold his part of the Lady to Adair, under Colin Turner's influence. I wondered why Turner was involved with Adair, there were no other links. Adair would have given him free access to the Lady. It would have made it more attractive to Ruby to leave, and if he didn't he'd be around her. Judge Isby threw out the sale so Turner didn't get what he wanted." 

She shook her head. "That's neither here nor there. He probably arrived either the night Ruby did or the night after." Ruby's eyes pop open and she drops her fork. "What?? What do you mean Job sold to Adair?? Even if under the influence of Turner it would still be considered legal?? Didn't you say that he was in jail?" Kate says, "Judge Isby threw out the sale. It's not legal and Job still has his share. Apparently Turner was declared a 'hypnotist' whose presence invalidated the sale." Ruby replies, "Whew. You had me really nervous there for a moment. Do you know Kate, did Jake ever take care of Nile's nephew's share? I mean, who owns it now?" Kate says, "Jake and Job split the cost between them, I believe. There's no new partner." 

Kate attacked her plate again. Ruby says, "Oh, that's good news." Ruby releases her breath, unaware she had been holding it. "I wonder what will happen now that Jake is leaving? I was going to offer to buy his share of the Lucky Lady and my house when I returned anyway." She gives George a brief glance. "If I had someone to loan me the money that is. I hope he doesn't do something foolish and sell it to someone else just to skip out of town quickly." Kate says, "That sounds like a good idea, but we're getting off topic.” 

George states, "Well, getting back on track regarding the most immediate problem, according to Ruby's friend Richard they arrived on Friday night. We're therefore dealing with a window of Friday to Tuesday with the high probability of arrival by rail with several coffins or large trunks. That gives me something to work on. I'll head into town after lunch and begin to make some inquiries. In the meanwhile William has obtained six tickets to the play tonight. At a minimum Ruby and I have to go, we will be meeting with her parents there." 

Ruby says, "We did arrive on Friday night. And I was actually outside and... alone... for a long while, if he had been here for me he would have had a nice open window to do it, so I would guess he wasn't here, or at least following me yet." Ruby catches a glimpse of surprise cross her grandmother's face at the mention of Ruby meeting with her parents. "Yes," Ruby says, "I do have to meet with them tonight. I saw them yesterday and left them with a few demands that they are answering to this evening. It's important I be there." 

She turns to her grandmother. "I'm not sure how you feel about it Nana, but you could accompany us if you'd like." Nana replies, "Yes, if my daughter and that man she married are present I would certainly want to be there." Ruby says, "They will be. We have a lot to talk about. I found a few things out last night, including the fact that I have a baby brother, you have a grandson. But..." She wonders briefly if she should be so freely sharing the news with George's employees not that far away. It was no time to hold back so meets her grandmother's eyes and continues, "He's a half brother. And apparently mother has softened a bit over the years towards me. Perhaps she has also towards you." 

Kate says, “So Mr. Eastman will look into when Mr. Turner got here, what else are we doing? I still think some of us should go to the theatre and the others follow Turner if he shows up there." Ruby says, "Only me, Kate and Nanuet knows what Turner looks like. I have to go to the show so that leave Kate and Nanuet. We really don't know if he would try to attack tonight or just follow me or what. Nanuet is a good tracker but how easy would it be on pavement? Also, if he turns to smoke no one would be able to follow him anyway." 

Ruby taps her lip, "Still, for tonight that might be the best plan. George, Nana and I go to the theater, Kate too if she wants. Then Nanuet and Gonzales can say hidden somewhere and try to be on the lookout for Turner, following him if possible." The meal ends with home-baked apple pie. Once the meal is done Alvina clears the dishes and George has William hook up the carriage. He gives Ruby and kiss and says that he will be back in a few hours. "Wait!" Ruby hurries after him. Once they are outside and have a little more privacy, "George, I... I feel very badly about bringing this problem here to you. I feel like I should leave and take the problem with me, but I selfish and I can't bare to leave you." 

He folds his hands in with a stern look says, "Right. There is an undead creature out there who wants you so you expect that I will just let you go off into his clutches? And didn't you and your friends state that you are safe here in my house?" Plus I don't want you to go." Ruby blinks at George a couple of times. He was right, and he didn't want her to go, even with a risk like this. 
"You're right," she says meekly in response to his sternness. Then she stands her on toes, puts her hands on his face, looks him in the eyes and smiles. "I love you George," and she kisses him. "Good luck. I'll be here when you get back." Ruby watches the carriage roll down the driveway and out onto the street. She gives a quick wave then heads back inside. 

Kate made sure to thank Alvina for the lovely luncheon before she followed the others into the parlor and took a seat next to her teacher. "I had wished to be home tonight, but I think we can be better prepared after a night's rest. We didn't expect this." Nanuet says, "I don't mind missing the theater, it's not exactly an event for me. Perhaps I can keep watch around the theater, maybe even with Maska's help. She's been able to detect the vampires before, I am sure she could again. I guess we really shouldn't be making more plans until George returns with his information." 

Ruby bounces into the parlor where her friends and family are waiting. "Well, that went better than I expected. Isn't he great?" she gushes. Nanuet is a little taken aback by Ruby's disposition towards George. "Well you certainly think a little differently of him than you did when he came to visit us out west. I don't know him well enough yet to pass judgment but I certainly appreciate his hospitality and assistance so far." 

She replies, "Well... Nanuet... things are different now. I guess you can say I remembered why we were... friends so many years ago, and I didn't give him a chance because I had Jake..." She continues quickly, "He's risked his neck for me when he didn't have to and... and... he's handsome, he's smart, he's kind, he's honest, he's caring, he makes me laugh and smile, he's adventurous, he's romantic, he's got great ideas for the world, he's reliable... he's... should I go on?" she smiles. 

Nanuet says, "But what about Jake? Is there something I don't know about?" Nanuet's face turns red. "I guess it's not my business. I'm happy for you as long as you're happy Ms. Ruby." Ruby sits next to her Indian friend, placing a hand over his. She tries to smile, and even if it isn't totally genuine, it's there. "You're my friend I hope you always feel free to ask. Jake has decided not to stay in Promise City. He's moving on." Nanuet's face darkens. He furrows his brow as he attempts to comprehend what Ruby is saying. "Moving on? He's leaving? Where is he going? What about you and the saloon? I thought the two of you had plans for the future. I... I... I am prying again, please forgive me." Nanuet mumbles something under his breath obviously upset with the news about his friends. 

Ruby tries to keep a neutral look on her face, as hard as it is. "I am returning to the Saloon. I do not know what his plans are for his share of the Saloon or where he is going." Ruby sighs, "We did have plans, Nanuet. But Jake has decided those plans were not really for him. I don't know much about it. After I left, I had this... feeling of dread almost. It was confirmed on my birthday, only a few days after I left, when he did not contact me in Tucson. This whole time I have been wiring him and writing him with no answer. Except the last, telling me he is leaving. You guys who have been in Promise City surely know more than me." Her eyes start to mist up. 

"When I realized this was going to happen, I decided to give George the chance he deserves. Promise City was not how I remembered him from my youth and not how he has been acting here. And," she pauses, and ponders before continuing, "George is nothing like Jake. He is true to his word. If he says he loves me and he won't leave, then he won't." Nanuet replies, "Well I won't claim to be an expert on the affairs of love but it seems awful quick for you to be jumping from one relationship to another. Just be careful Ruby, George seems like a good man. I hope Jake is alright, I was sure that he loved you Ms. Ruby." 

She says, "I was sure too Nanuet but I guess we were both wrong." Suddenly Ruby laughs. "Listen to you lecturing me about jumping into relationships! You hurried into your relationship with Minerva and you're an elf!" He says, "I know, but who can question the will of the gods? That is also why I made the disclaimer that I am not a love expert. I wonder what Minerva is thinking now. I have been so wrapped up in chasing Turner I have not sent word to her, nor did I even get a chance to tell her would be gone for this long." 

Ruby says, "I am sure she is fine, after all, she has her gods to comfort her." Ruby smiles at her friend. "Besides, I was only teasing you my friend. I have never been known for making good decisions." A natural smile forms on Nanuet's face and he nods. "I certainly won't argue with you there." Ruby good naturedly sticks out her tongue then smiles at her friend. Kate sighed to herself. "Things will be very different without him," she said simply. "But things always change, and this trip seems to have made a lot of changes for Ruby, too." 

Ruby replies, "It has," she smiles. "And in only good ways. But maybe it wasn't so much the trip as my birthday. I'm nineteen now!" she says proudly, like it would make a huge difference. "And I've met my grandmother," she smiles lovingly at her, "Faced my parents, learned I have a baby brother and found a new lover who loves me a lot. So much has changed, Isn't that good?" Nineteen, Kate thought to herself. "I think it's the trip rather than the birthday. You've done a lot of brave things, all on your own. You said it earlier, you saved yourself," Kate said with a note of pride. 

Ruby answers, "Maybe you're right Kate, I've done a lot of scary things, sure not to be the last. So, will you be needing a dress for the theater tonight? I can send Al or we can go." Kate replies, "There's no need to put Alvina to more trouble, we can go. Anything we find will likely need some alteration anyway, so it's best if I'm there." Ruby answers, "I'm not sure how much alteration we can get done in a couple of hours. Maybe if I throw George's name around a little... he's very respected around here. We'll have to get a ride somehow, George took William." 

Ruby asks, “Mr. Gonzales, what do you think of all this, of our plans? Nana?" Mina speaks up. "Ruby, we don't know the area that well. I doubt that this monster will attack you in a large crowd, it's after that we have to be careful and prepared. I already told you I would accompany you tonight because your parents will be there and that is what I intend to do. I will also need a dress appropriate for the theater. Other than that, we should try to rest this afternoon, we may have a very long night ahead of us."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-five, “Inauguration Day“, Wednesday, June 21st, 10:45 A.M.* 

Minerva enters the house and finds that Nakomo is up and preparing breakfast. "Miss Minerva! Did you hear? Mister Jake won the tournament!" Minerva grins back. "Oh, That is wonderful, but it is no surprise to me Nakomo. He holds the favor of Hermes." She hesitates, "Speaking about gods, They have given us a new assignment." She describes her night in the desert and tells Nakomo of her dream. "I do not know what they plan for us yet, they will make Their Will known when they are ready, but it is best that we begin making preparations." 

The shock and distress is clearly evident on Nakomo's face. "But...but I just got here and" he stops in mid-sentence and stands tall. "If you believe that that is what the gods want us to do Miss Minerva then that is what we will do. Besides so long as we're together we will always be home." 

Minerva smiles "Gracias Nakomo. You are wise beyond your years. It does sadden me to leave , but you are right. We will always have one another." She hugs him tightly "The gods bestowed a great gift upon me when they intersected our paths." 

He shakes himself loose, a bit embarrassed by the display of affection. “I am going to find Emily and tell her." Minerva sighs. "I will go with you and seek out my friends as well. It would not be right to leave without giving them some warning." Nakomo hold out his arm to Minerva and smiles with more confidence than he feels. We will go together then. Minerva takes his arm and they stroll out in search of their friends. 

Chester Martin awakens Wednesday morning with an aching head. He didn't mean to drink that much, but heck, he just won an election. Washing his face in the basin on his dresser didn't help, so the Marshall-elect went into the Lucky Lady's kitchen to make some coffee. Chester sees Bradford Rhinehardt, one of the tournament dealers, at a table enjoying his breakfast. Chester gets a cup of coffee from the kitchen. He walks over to Rhinehardt. "Morning, Mr. Rhinehardt. Some tournament, I hear. What with half the people getting thrown out and all. Who won?" 

He looks up at Chester and says, "Jacob Cook was the winner. Brett Maverick finished second and Brady Hawkes finished third. And Cook won not only the tournament but the deed to the Palace Saloon." Chester coughs on his coffee. "He won the Palace? That must have been some game if Adair put up his place in the pot." Rhinehardt replies, "They each bet their own saloon, whoever was out of the tournament first would lose. Cook was helped by that when the Federal agents hauled off Adair. " 

"Federal agents dragged him away? What did he do to get that sort of treatment? We could have done that for a lot less, I bet." Chester whistles. "Jake's getting to be a land baron. Next thing we know, he'll have half the town in his pocket." Rhinehardt replies, "I wouldn't be surprised. I'm just hoping to get him to hire me for a job. Word is that one his regular dealers, Tony Lucky, has skipped town. I'm hoping to either take his place or get a job from Mr. Cook at the Palace." 

"With two places to run, I'm sure he'll be needing people, Mr. Rhinehardt." Chester thinks to himself, Tony left town? I wonder if some husband chased him out. Better that than him getting shot. Rhinehardt says, "That's what I was thinking. And congratulation on your election to Town Marshall. You get sworn in today at noon don't you?" Chester says, "Thank you very much. Yep, in just a couple hours. I'm a little nervous, but I'll get over it." 

After speaking with Rheinhart, Chester finished his coffee then went over to Gilson's to take a bath. He soaked in the warm water thinking of how far he'd come since arriving in Promise City. Just a year ago, he was scrounging around doing this and that to make ends meet. Now he was the Marshall of a bustling town. And he was in love with a beautiful girl to boot. Funny how life works sometimes. Although, not everything was hunky-dory. Whoever killed Claude Buckley was still out there. Maybe even Chester sees him on the street every day. He brushes back the hair from his eyes. 

"Time to get going. You don't want to sit in here all day." Chester dries off and dresses. He pays Laurie Gilson on his way out. "Thanks, Mrs. Gilson. That felt good. I'll see you later." She says, "Good bye, Deputy Martin. Come back any time." Chester puts his hat on his head and lights a cigarette as he walks back to the Lucky Lady. The early lunch crowd is abuzz with anticipation over the inaugurations. Clarisse is there waiting for him at a table. He kisses her and sits down. "Whew, I'm starving. I'd better have something before the ceremony. How are you?" Clarisse replies, "I'm doing well. I'm so excited for you. I wonder if it will be like the ones in the capitol? I've read they have bands playing and people making speeches." Chester says, "I don't know about bands, dear, but there will be speeches." 

Lunch is served and they eat, talking about the latest gossip and news. After eating, Chester changes into his Sunday best. "Are you ready, Clarisse?" Clarisse straightens Chester's tie before they walk to City Hall. "She says, "We wouldn't want you looking sloppy on your first day, dear, now would we?" He says, "Of course, you're right. You look beautiful as always." They reach their destination. Chester takes a deep breath. "Here we go." 

It looks like half of the town has gathered for the swearing in of the new elected officials. Emery Shaw is wearing what appears to be a newly tailored suit. Vera Blake and Kate Higgins are also both attired in new dresses. Doctor Eaton is standing near the front of the room, with his wife and three children seated in the front row. Helen Barker and Buck Fly both have cameras set up to photograph the ceremony. Chester waves at Helen and Stanley. He shakes hands with the other newly elected people. "Congratulations. Let's take Promise City as far as we can." 

It is nearly noon when Jake wakes alone in the small room at the Lucky Lady. He wanders down to find some coffee and breakfast. Harry Rote and Timothy Finnegan are the only two around. Harry gets Jake his beverage and says, "Everybody else is over at the Town Hall watching Chet get sworn in as Marshal." Jake "He deserves it. I am not sure why anyone would really want a job like that, damn fool that he is, Chet has earned it." Jake sips his coffee silently for a while, lost in his thoughts. 

Jake asks, "Do you want to own part of the Lucky Lady Harry?" Harry seems a bit surprised and says, "Yeah Jake, I would. If you're talking about Bert Hoover's share I noticed that Austin Blake and you had words last night. I believe he was going to pay $ 3,000. I only have half of that now, but could probably get a bank loan for the rest. Or, alternately, could sell you or Job a partial share of the liquor business." 

"I thought the last offer to the Hoover estate was $1900." Jake shrugs. "No matter. Go find out and make your offer. I will loan you the difference or buy a share of your distribution business. Which ever way you want." Jake looks beyond Harry for a minute and then asks, "Do you think you could expand your distribution business beyond Promise City? Beyond Arizona Territory?" Harry says, "Jake, I'm a simple man. I see opportunities in Dos Cabezas given that town's current growth and the fact that Morand Cartage now goes their daily but I haven't given consideration beyond Promise City and its neighboring town." 

"You are clever and determined. I would never underestimate those qualities. I just wondered if you can considered expanding to Tucson or maybe a little farther a field." Harry gives him a questioning look. Jake responds with, "San Francisco?" Harry says, "I've always believed in future prospects Jake, I wouldn't have invested money with so many prospectors in the area otherwise." 

Jake smiles broadly, "That is the spirit, Harry Rote. You talk to Mr. Van Horne about breaking into Tucson. Tell him you are ready to supply the meeting house with whatever they need, and then figure out how to do that. Next, start gathering your contacts to supply my saloon in San Francisco. As soon as I buy one..." Jake chuckles, "I do not expect it will take me too long." 

Maria brings out Jake's breakfast. As he sits down to eat, Minerva and Nakomo enter the saloon. Minerva, grinning broadly, crosses the room. "I hear congratulations are in order, Senor Jake." "Si, Senorita. Gracias." Hey waves, indicating they should sit. "I now have a reputation. Heh, well of course I had a reputation before but now I have earned one for winning the poker tournament." He chuckles and then goes on to relate the events of Job Kane being kidnapped and shot, the Russian pretending to be Job Kane, Evan Adair being taken away by federal agents, and Jake winning the Palace from Adair. "A busy and satisfying several days." 

Minerva replies, “Ah! Justice has been served then. It is fitting that you should own what once belonged to that scoundrel. I am sure that you will treat those who work at the Palace with considerably more care than he. You are certainly putting down roots in this town." she comments wistfully. "I wish that I could say the same but it seems the gods have other plans for Nakomo and me." 

"Oh?" Jake responds with some surprise. "The gods? I see." There is a brief interruption of the pleasant expression on his face before it returns. "You have new plans?" She says, "I have no plans at all. But the gods have informed me that I have done what they have asked of me here." she shrugs nonchalantly, unable to meet his eyes as she attempts to mask her the heaviness of her heart. She gently places her hand on his arm and meets his eyes. "I am going to miss you terribly Silver Jake Cook. You have been a sliver lining in the stormy clouds for me and I will always love you for it." 

Nakomo stands stoically, his chiseled Elven features a little too still. Only his deep blue eyes reveal the turbulent emotions roiling below the surface. Nakomo eventually says, "I will miss you too Mr. Jake." Jake says, "I am sad that we will be parted, but who is to say when we shall meet again, eh?" He pats her hand lightly, "When are you two go going to leave and where will you go?" "I do not really know. Nothing has been made clear to me as yet. I will have to speak to the Bishop about a replacement and then I suppose we will just mount up and let the gods lead the way. Perhaps they will direct us farther west." She brightens up a bit. "I would love to be near the ocean again, and I do not think that Nakomo has ever laid eyes on it before." 

"The ocean...." Jake strokes his chin beard a few times while looking down at his breakfast. "The time I saw the ocean was in Philadelphia. I too have been hankering, as the local cow pokes might say, to see the ocean. I have some matters to attend, and fortunately they take me to San Francisco some day soon where I will have my first chance to set eyes upon the Pacific Ocean." Jake takes a bite of Maria's prized chorizo con huevos and chews it thoughtfully. 

"One of the matters that needs my attention is the distribution of some funds in the worship of Hermes. I find myself in need of a priest or priestess that will accept a moderate donation and use it to further the worship of he who guides the shepherds and cowherds, those who prize oration and wit, writers and poets, those who challenge in athletics, the inventors, the merchants, and even those who live by base cunning." Jake smirks and glances into her eyes, "Know anyone you could recommend?" 

Minerva's eyes twinkle "It would be my duty to accept such a donations, would it not?" She sits and motions for Nakomo to do the same. "That looks delicious. You do not mind if we join you?" Before he can respond she signals to Maria to bring two more plates of what Jake is eating. When do you plan to go to San Francisco? Perhaps, if the gods and you of course, are willing, Nakomo and I could travel with you. It would be safer that way. 

"Safer for whom?" Jake quips. "I would enjoy the company. I had not selected a date for traveling, but it would be soon. I was going to leave as the mood took me, for until now I had no need to give fellow travelers any warning. Not to worry though, it is not irksome to do so." Jake notices Bonnie and Prosper 'Deacon' McCoy enter the Lucky Lady. They take a seat across the room and order some food and drinks when Harry Rote comes over to chat with then. Harry brings them drinks and Maria brings them out the food. Jake, who has just finished his own breakfast says, "Excuse me a moment. Eat, I will be back." He goes over to the McCoy's table. 

Nakomo and Minerva sit quietly discussing their options. Nakomo brightens at the thought of traveling with his idol. "Do you really think that we can travel to the ocean with Mr. Jake?" 
he asks hopefully. She replies, “It is a possibility Nakomo. I do not know what direction the gods intend for us but it is as good a direction as any to start in. I would love to feel the ocean on my face again. It reminds me of my home on the coast of Spain. I hear that San Francisco is Beautiful. All hilly and curvy with cliffs that drop straight down into the sea." 

He asks, "I have never seen an ocean before. What is it like Miss Minerva?" She replies, "Oh, it is a wondrous sight. As big as the heavens and bluer too. It breaths and moves to a rhythm of it's own, with huge crashing waves of water that rise up and beat against the shore and it is filled with strange creatures and plants... and fish, some bigger than a man!" She says opening her arms wide to demonstrate their size. There are gods that live there also. Perhaps our next task is to serve them in some way." She pats his hand. "I do not have any answers yet Nakomo. I ask you to have patience and faith." He replies, "I will Miss Minerva, but when do you think we will be leaving.?" She chuckles and shakes her head. "First we will have our meal. There is much to be done and you will need your strength. Eat and then we will begin making arrangements." 

Over at Town Hall, Judge Isby arrives in his long robes and calls the candidates forward. The first one to be sworn in is Emery Shaw. Judge Isby has him place his right hand upon volume containing the Constitution of the United States and the Constitution of the Territory of Arizona and asks him to "Swear that he will faithfully and impartially discharge the duties of his office of Mayor to the best of his ability." Shaw swears to it. Chester Martin is called forward next to take his oath. 

Chester puts his right hand on the book. He raises his left and repeats after the judge, "I, Chester Martin, swear to faithfully and impartially discharge the duties of the office of Marshall to the best of my ability." Judge Isby says, "Congratulations, Marshall Martin. I look forward to working with you in the future." Chester shakes the man's hand and says, "I do too, your Honor." He leaves the dais with a big smile on his face. 

The five members of the Town Council each go next, being sworn in. Once they are done Emery Shaw goes to the podium and says, "Thank you one and all for coming. Following lunch the seven of us will be returning here to hold the first Town Council meeting. The five elected members of the council will be the only ones voting although the Mayor and Marshal will be allowed to participate in the discussions. The meeting will take place here at the Town Hall and the public is welcome to come and observe, as these meetings will all be open to the public. We will resume in one hour." 

Chester and Clarisse go to the El Parador for lunch. The place is bustling as usual. Chester finds Estaban Fuente. He shakes the elf's hand and says, "I'm sorry you didn't win. You came close, though." Estaban shakes his hand and says, "My own fault, I should have joined your Unity Party when you offered me the chance. Still, I finished sixth among nineteen which isn't a bad showing. And I'm glad that you, Manny, Vera and Emery made it. If you four want me to join your party for the next election I will." 

Chester says, "Thanks. Hey, just because you didn't get in, doesn't mean that you can't stay involved in the process. Show up at council meetings to give us a piece of your mind. It'll show people that you're willing to work for the good of Promise City. As far as you joining us in the next election, I don't see a problem with that." Estaban says, "I intend to. I got involved with both the Festival and Play to be part of this community. I'll be in front of the Town Council so often that they may regret my not being on it, in some ways a private citizen actually can do more than a council member since I don't have to play the politics." 

Chester laughs. "Being a gadfly will make you stand out, that's for sure. It's good you're not discouraged by the election. Good luck to you Estaban. Clarisse and I are going to get some lunch now before the first meeting. I'll see you around."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-six, “Telegram and Letters“, Wednesday, June 21st, 12:30 P.M. * 

Kate comments, "I can't decide if I should go with you, or watch with Mr. Gonzales and Nanuet. If Turner sees me he'll know something is going on. And I might be safer not in his sight." Ruby says, "That's true, he definitely knows what you look like. You've said you had many battles with these creatures Kate. What worked to kill them? In the past it's been Jake and his exploding ammunition and unfortunately we don't have that now." Ruby looks a bit sad for the moment before putting her serious face back on. "I do have my gun and some magical rounds but I don't know if they would work on creatures like him. And besides Nanuet and maybe George, who would be strong enough to stake him?" 

Kate says, "Nanuet has the arrow, but even the best archer misses on occasion. Miss O'Hara used silver, apparently they are vulnerable to it. Along with clothes we should get anything sharp and silver we can. Holy water burns them. Minerva said garlic repels them but I never saw any real evidence of that. They're also supposed to be repelled by holy symbols. I have to admit, we did usually take the Flint approach, which was to blow them to tiny pieces. Not something we can likely get away with here." 

"No, I don't think we should dynamite up Rochester. It's not a dusty 'ol mining town like Promise City." Ruby's finally cracking a smile again. "Okay, so our shopping list consists of dress for the theater, silver, holy water, some sort of stakes... I wonder if Al and Rosey are religious at all. No... they probably worships the Elven gods... I wonder if their holy water would work as well? I doubt George has any but it's possible." Kate says, "I don't think the particular gods matter, it's their power that harms them. I've seen one turn into a bat, and if the lesser ones we dealt with could do it I'm sure Turner can. My biggest fear is that he'll turn to that damned mist and float away from us." 

Ruby ponders, "Hmmm... yes, we should think of a way to combat that. Really, even if we find a way to blow the mist around, he can still return to his coffin. He probably has them all over the country or even the world though, so I really don't know how we can kill him. We have to make that arrow count I suppose." Kate says, "I wonder if silver in a powdered from would affect the mist if it was blown into it? It's an interesting idea." 

Nanuet suggests, "I should be able to bless the water and create this 'holy water' of which you speak. The silver should help if memory serves me and having this arrow will hopefully make Turner's death final should we be successful. The silver dust is an excellent idea though." Ruby laughs, "Well, did either of you bring some silver with you from back West? Probably much easier and cheaper to get it there!" 

A letter is delivered by a courier to the house. It is addressed to “Ruby West in care of George Eastman” followed by the street address. The return address reads “Richard Broughton, Euclid Manor Hotel, Cleveland, Ohio.” The letter has the date and time of Monday evening. It reads: 



> “Dear Ruby:
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I recently saw our mutual friend Jane in Buffalo. She and her Aunt Flora were visiting your friend Roger. We attempted to enjoy our brief vacation there but unfortunately those businessmen that you and I had met in Rochester continued to seek us out in an attempt to finalize that business arrangement they sought. Aunt Flora wanted no part of that, so she left with Roger when it was time for him to leave the city.
> 
> Jane and I had a preliminary conversation with the businessmen and let them know we were not interested. We continued by rail until we reached Erie, Pennsylvania. The businessmen have proven to be a persistent group, meeting up again with us there. They were very disappointed that Aunt Flora was not with us, as she appeared to be the one they were most interested in doing business with.
> 
> Jane became concerned with your well-being, thinking that since we have refused the offer from these men as they might seek you out for reconsideration. She wanted to return to Rochester but I managed to convince her that you might not wish to see her right now, so it would be best for her to remain in Erie until she hears directly from you. She can be reached at the Governor Penn Inn on Canal Street.
> 
> I continued westward, arriving in Cleveland, Ohio. Your friend Roger had reached the city the previous night and had already seen Aunt Flora off on a westbound train. Hopefully she will be back with Uncle Roderick soon. Roger and his friends will be staying in this city for a couple of days. Ruby, I wanted to let you know that he has expressed that he cares very deeply for you Ruby, far more than I would have thought possible from your short time together. Should you wish to get a message to either myself of Roger I will be remaining at the hotel here in Cleveland until Friday morning. I hope all is well. I will telegram you when either Aunt Flora or Uncle Roderick are home.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Richard.




Ruby is then interrupted by Al with the delivery of a letter. She excuses herself, going out back to read it. It doesn't take her long to return but she again excuses herself from her friends, telling them she needs to write a couple of letters. She goes to George's desk and takes her time there, pondering and carefully composing her letters: 



> Jane Boag
> c/o Governor Penn Inn
> Canal Street
> Erie, PA
> 
> My Dearest Janie,
> 
> So much has happened since I last saw you. I am glad to hear you are safe and well and hope this letter finds you still the same. So far I have not heard from the businessmen again, not since the original incidents with Richard. I do not doubt they could return but George is keeping me safe and therefore safe I will stay. There are other dangers here though, things I have mentioned to you in the past, things of nightmares and of the night, so it may be better that you do not return here but rather return home. Of course, I will not turn you away should you return here and am always happy to see you, I would just prefer you not be put in harms way for I could not bare to see you harmed.
> 
> My current plan is to stay here for a little longer, I feel there are things to be said and done before I go; I am not sure just how long that will take. I will be stopping by the Meeting House on my travels; I believe your lover has some business to discuss with me. Something to do with Jake, perhaps he just wants to tell me his place in my life now that Jake is leaving our home for good. I am saddened by this turn of events but have been and will continue to move on, having known it was coming for a while. There is more to say but not through a letter.
> 
> I so enjoyed our trip together, you helped me celebrate my birthday like no other friend ever has and I appreciate it. I miss you and will see you soon.
> 
> Please stay safe until I see you again my friend.
> 
> Love Always,
> Ruby








> Petty Officer Roger Birch
> c/o Euclid Manor Hotel
> Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> Dear Roger,
> 
> Well, I was certainly surprised to hear that you are with my good friends Jane and now Richard. I thought you were getting on a military ship in Buffalo! They, and in turn I, very much appreciate you watching over my dear friend Jane and helping Richard where you can.
> 
> I must admit, I was a bit sad abandoning you the way I did on our last visit. I was very much enjoying myself and if I am not mistaken you were too. Unfortunate our visit had to end so abruptly. It turns out I really needed what you gave me that night, more than I can explain in a simple letter. So I thank you from the bottom of my heart and hope I also gave you something of meaning in return. Our night together will always be remembered fondly in my memories.
> 
> Perhaps we will meet again, I hope that someday we might. It is a small world after all!
> 
> Love,
> Ruby








> Richard Broughton
> c/o Euclid Manor Hotel
> Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> Dear Richard,
> 
> Hope this letter finds you doing well. From the sound of your last correspondence you have been busy! I’ll keep this short.
> 
> I am still here in Rochester. I am not positive when I will be leaving here, I suppose some of that is up to my host and friend George. I’m sure you realized before you left that we have become… close so I am not rushing to leave. I will make sure to see you before I return home. I hope Aunt Flora and Uncle Roderick are reunited shortly and that it all works out between them.
> 
> We are currently having our own troubles, I believe I have mentioned to you things of nightmares and legends and it seems that is all not over yet. I am surrounded by friends and family though and expect that all should be alright. My grandmother is here, as are my teacher and two of my friends from the Lucky Lady.
> 
> If by some small chance something does happen, my lawyer in Promise City knows my wishes for the Lucky Lady. Please use this letter of proof that I want you, yes you Richard to have my share of the Meeting House. Jane already has a large share of it and besides, you’ve very much earned it by accompanying us two crazy girls on our adventures through the city and risking your neck. Jane will be much happier with my clothes and jewelry, she’s had her eye on certain things for a while now! But rest assured I do not plan on you needing these directions any time soon.
> 
> Other than that my time since you left has been quiet! I am really enjoying my quiet time with George and look forward to it be quiet time again soon.
> 
> I wish you a safe journey home and hope to see you soon. I have grown rather fond of you so please keep yourself well.
> 
> Love,
> Ruby West





Once her three letters are done Ruby gives them to Alvina and asks her to get them mailed as soon as possible. She returns to her friends. "I apologize for that, I had to get that done quickly though." "Now that I am through... what are we doing about Kate and the show tonight? I think she was right, if Colin sees her he'll know something is up and it's probably safer anyway for her to stay with Nanuet and Mr. Gonzales. She be safer just for the fact she doesn't have to meet my parents! But that's just my opinion. Anyone else got one before we go shopping?" 

Kate says, "I think I need to stay with Mr. Gonzales and Nanuet. But I want to go with you, to a bank if we can. I can't think of a place more likely to have silver dust." Ruby says, "We could get things done faster if we split up... Perhaps Nana and I can do dress shopping and Kate and Nanuet can make a trip to the bank." Nanuet and Nana both agree it's a good idea. "What do you think Kate?" Kate says, "It all sounds fine, except I'm a bit worried about making a withdrawal from a bank. It's a public record of my whereabouts, and it's well known where I was yesterday if you get my meaning. I could just trade cash but I didn't bring that much with me." 

Ruby stops short, mid thought. "You know what? George uses silver in his photography business. I bet he has something we could use! Why don't we hold off on the bank thing. Hopefully he'll be back soon, before the bank closes, and he can let us know if he has something we can use." "Really? I know nothing about photography, but if Mr. Eastman has silver dust that would be very helpful. Thank you, Ruby. If you don't mind, I'd like to rest a bit while you do your shopping. Could you perhaps show me your room?" 

Ruby showed her to the pleasant room she had upstairs, which Kate suspected was sadly underused. Her friend left her there to rest, and Kate drew the drapes closed and pulled a small book out of her pocket and settled in to study spells she was more likely to need today. When she had done that she did lie down and sleep for a couple hours. By the time Kate came back downstairs Ruby and her Grandmother had returned. She went into the parlor, hoping Mr. Eastman had returned as well. 

Ruby pulls Nanuet aside. For the first time today her smile has faded and the twinkle in her eyes is lessened. "I need to ask a favor of you, friend. Are you willing to hear me out?" Nanuet frowns slightly at Ruby's uncharacteristic serious demeanor. "Of course I will hear what you have to ask. What is wrong? What would you ask of me?" She sighs. "I am afraid you are the only one who can do this for me." She tries to give him a small smile. "I need you to kill me." Nanuet's face drops. "I... how... what? What in the name of the gods are you talking about? Have you gone mad?" 

"No," Ruby sighs, "I have not, gone mad that is. What I am saying is this: If for whatever reason Turner gets me in his clutches, I need you to make sure I don't come back as one of his kind. And if I do, by all the gods, you have to make sure I'm put down quickly. Even if you aren't sure, you just have to do it. I can't bare the thought of coming back like that." Nanuet shudders involuntarily at the thought of any one of his friends becoming one of Turner's minions, but especially Ruby, one who so deeply represented a lust for life that his race revered. Life was the most precious thing to the elves. Nanuet took her hands in his own, nodded his head slightly and pulled Ruby closer enveloping her in a strong hug. 

While embracing her and fighting back a tear Nanuet says "Please forgive me though, if I put all my initial efforts into insuring that this situation doesn't arise." Ruby hugs him back. He was strong and she felt safe there with him. But soon enough the time would come when she wasn't safe in his or anyone's arms. After the long embrace ends Ruby kisses his cheek. "It really means a lot to me. Will you promise?" Nanuet breaths deeply, holding Ruby by the shoulders at arms length and looks her straight in the eyes. "Yes, I promise." 

Ruby places her palm flat on Nanuet's face. "You've always been a good friend to me, I consider you one of my best. I know it's a hard thing to think about and I appreciate your promise. You know I love you, right?" she says, the smile slowly returning to her lips. Nanuet's face turns crimson at Ruby's remark. "Love... me? I... no, I can't say that I knew that. I don't know what to say. I am lucky to have known you even for this short time. You are a special person Ruby West, no one I know has squeezed as much out of life as you have. It is your love of life that forced me to agree to your request. I return your friendship with all of my heart as well." 

"Of course I love you, you're one of my best friends! I know I haven't been the best at telling people how I feel but I know it's important. Especially with what might happen tonight, or soon. I just need everyone to know how important they are to me." Ruby smiles at him. "Alright, enough sappiness. Let's go and kick some vampire butt so we don't have to have this conversation again." 

Nanuet is thankful the conversation with Ruby was coming to an end. He realized what he had agreed to and understood where it was coming from. He had seen enough death in recent times that dwelling on the subject made him uneasy. "Agree, vampire butt kicking sounds like a good idea."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-seven, “Future Plans“, Wednesday, June 21st, 12:30 P.M.* 

Jake goes over to the McCoy's table and says, "I trust that the sun shines more brightly for you two today? Seems to me the whole town is somehow a more pleasant place today." Prosper says, "Indeed, and much of it has to do with you Mr. Cook. I am not sure exactly how you accomplished what you did but I am thankful and grateful. You've not only freed me from involuntary servitude by a potential cloud of destruction no longer hangs over mine and Bonnie's families." 

Jake says, "I cannot take all the credit, others had a hand in it as well. What now for the McCoy's? Do you have any aspirations that have been long held back by your problems with Adair, or might you be interested in staying in the saloon business with a less vexatious partner?" McCoy says, "If you're talking the Palace I'm interested. I know the girls there and the other employees. For that matter, Evan never wanted Bonnie around but with him gone she might be able to help out as well. She plays both guitar and piano and can also cook." 

Jake nods a couple of times. "I envisioned it somewhat similar to how it used to be except with no limitations on race. Drinks, faro, roulette if the wheel survived, bawdy entertainment late at night, and the girls can ply their wares as they see fit. I thought that Finnegan might be good for security and an periodic fight night if he was still interested in that. Leave the serious poker to the Lucky Lady and the other saloons. Maybe even bring in the dwarven crowd if that makes sense..." 

Jake takes a moment to imagine some dwarven saloon girls and shudders, "... um, yes and I thought we could rename it to the Silver Palace or something. Mind you, I have little interest monitoring the day to day activities of another saloon." Or any saloon, he thinks to himself, "That means I am looking for somebody to manage each different portion of the place, or even the whole place." He pauses and looks back and forth between them. "What do you think? Interested?" 

McCoy says, "You're offering me the manager's job? Well sir, I will happily accept. That will also go a long way to keeping the current employees and customers, if a familiar face is there. If I have the management duties Mr. Finnegan would be a big help on security, as that was my job before. Nobody but nobody will give him a hard time. As for the wheel, no, I'm afraid that most of the first floor was a total loss. 

I've been supervising the repairs, it'll be another week or so until the Gunsight Brickyard gets the walls completely repaired and probably another week longer to get the replacement windows from back east, as Tombstone's repairs had bought up all supplies within three-hundred miles. I wanted to wait until those repairs were done before I get Neil Cassidy to put down new floorboards, no point in getting them ruined by the other repair work. So we're talking a solid month, plenty of time to get a new sign made and order a new wheel. 

Thankfully these repairs are all paid for by the property and items that Judge Isby had confiscated from the Hooded Riders and sold. I'm just glad that the Palace is still standing at all. According to what that Porter boy told the judge they had planned to toss enough dynamite through both the north and south windows to collapse the whole thing. They succeeded on the north wall but the guy on the south wall dropped half of his dynamite, killing himself in the process. Lucky break for us that he did." "Yes, quite fortunate," 

Jake says and remembers back to that morning where he shot the hooded rider in question and shrugs. "Best if we make our own luck though." Jake offers him a hand, "Congratulations, I am pleased to have you running things. Pay yourself a bartenders wage, and we will negotiate a percentage of the overall weekly take as your managers salary. Since you are now running the show for me, I will let you talk to Finnegan and offer the security position to him. Make sure you tell him we both think he is the man for the job. 

I would like to be consulted on hiring of any lead roles, and you can handle all the rest on your own. If you think we need a working woman to manage the girls let me know, I have someone in mind.” McCoy "If you are referring to Miss. West I am afraid I will have to object." Jake says, "Heh, no, I was not considering Miss West. I do not think she would be well suited to that role. I had someone from out of town in mind. I am pleased that you are comfortable speaking your mind, but tell me what is your concern over Miss West?" 

McCoy replies, "Honestly Mr. Cook, the impression she made upon me is an impulsive firebrand who acts first and thinks second....if at all. There is a time and place for that, but not in a management role in a saloon where I am employed." Jake chuckles. "Not to worry then, we both agree she should not be the lead girl. Let me know what you think later, but if we need one I will need some time to send her a telegram." McCoy says, "Send for her then. The other Lead, Kitty Trent, is gone and the only other past employee who I would have considered for that role is Miss. Boag, who has left as well and according to Mr. Van Horne doing quite well in Tucson and unlikely to return." 

Jake says, "I will. Also, if you need any help leading the construction crew, tell Jeff Mills I asked him to do it. Pay him whatever he asks. This is working out rather well." Jake tips his hat, "Enjoy your meal." McCoy says, "I will do that, I admire what Mr. Mills did for you here. And with Adair gone the Calhouns and Cassidy will be able to use their full work crews, rather than just the human ones, so that should speed things up too." 

Jake returns to the table with Minerva and Nakomo. Minerva motions for Jake to take his seat. "Nakomo and I would like to take you up on your offer of traveling together, if it is not too much of an inconvenience for you. We will need a few days to settle matters with the church be sure that the Sheriff has no objections with Nakomo leaving town and pack our belongings. How were you planning to travel, by coach or were you planning to ride?" 

Jake replies, "Train as much as feasible. A horse is too much a pain in the behind for that long a journey, both figuratively and literally. So stage where the train does not go, and train the rest of the way. I am not interested in leaving tomorrow, so that is not a problem for me. As for packing, well, I travel light so packing is no worry for me either." Jake shrugs and smiles. "Let me know when you are ready to travel, that is a good enough schedule for me." 

Minerva says, "We shall travel light also, since we do not know where we will end up. I expect that Nakomo and I can be ready to travel in a few days. We need to settle matters here first. 
I will send a letter off to the Bishop and let him know what our plans are, but I do not expect him to have any objections since I plan to be on the road before he receives it." she chuckles and shrugs. Ah well, It is of little consequence since I am sure that Senor Lacy will find someone suitable to take over during my absence. 

“Come Nakomo we have much to do." She stands and hugs Jake. "Gracias Jake, your company has turned a sad farewell into an adventure." her eyes darken momentarily. "I only hope that our friends return so that we may say Adios before we set out. I wonder where they have gone off too now? " Jake says, "Chet is here becoming Marshall Martin, and I saw Katherine last night. I do not expect they have gone too far." He shrugs again. "What do I know?" He bids them good day and spends some time around the saloon. 

Minerva pays the check before heading home to organize her departure from Promise City. Later in the day she strolls over to Lacey's store to inform the proprietor of her plans. “Buenas Dias, Senor Lacy. How are you on this fine sunny day? I have come to speak to you of a matter of some urgency. Do you have a free moment?” Judge Lacey replies, "Certainly Priestess, how may I be of assistance to you? 

She says, "Senor Lacy, You have been of great help to me and very kind while I have been in Promise City. It saddens me to tell you that I will be leaving. I do not know how long I will be away, but the gods have spoken to me and I must move on. I do not want to leave my flock unattended and I was hoping that you would know of someone who could step into my place." He asks, "Will you be back by September? That is when Laurie Gilson and I plan to wed. We were hoping that you would perform the ceremony." 

Minerva says, "Nothing would please me more, Senor Lacy, but I do not know. I am a woman of faith. I must go where the gods lead. If they will it, I will be here." Lacey replies, "I understand, I have always felt the same way. Don't worry about things here, we will carry on until you return." She replies, “Gracias, Senor Lacy. It eases my mind to know that you are here to manage things. You are a good man." She reaches over and hugs him briefly. “Now, we will need some supplies before we travel." She wanders the store picking up various sundries and brings them to the counter. 

She pays for her purchases and instructs Nakomo to bring them home . I am going to go and congratulate the new Marshall and speak to him about your traveling. You have paid your debt so I do not think that it will be a problem, but it is best to let them know. Minerva seeks out Chester and finds him and Clarisse at the restaurant. "Buenos Dias Marshall Martin!" She hugs him. "and Congratulations!" 

Chester returns the hug. "Good day to you too, Minerva. Thank you you very much. It's still hard to believe that I'm Marshall now. But Clarisse tells me that the swearing-in ceremony wasn't a dream. What's new? I haven't seen you around lately." Minerva saddens a bit as she reveals her news. "Nakomo and I are leaving Promise City. The gods work is done here. The Church has been built, the people are working together as brother and sister, the monsters have been destroyed and now with such an outstanding Marshall our job is done here." Clarisse gasps, "What? Oh no. Priestess, we still need your guidance." Chester adds, "If the gods need you elsewhere, who are we to argue? Do you know where you're going? We'll miss you both and wish you well." He pauses and says, "What should I tell Nanuet?" 

She says, "Gracias, Chester. I knew that you would understand my need to follow the path that the gods set before me. Tell Nanuet that I shall always love him and if it is the gods will, our paths shall converge again." She hugs him tightly and turning to Clarisse gives her a warm embrace. "Your Chester is an exceptional man, Clarisse and you are a strong woman. Take good care of him. May the gods bless you both and guard you from evil." Clarisse looks at Minerva with glistening eyes. "I promise, Priestess. Thank you for all you've done. You serve the gods well. Take care." 

The priestess straightens up and reins in her emotions. "I came to speak to you of Nakomo. I am taking him with me. I assume that he has paid his dept to society for his transgressions but I want to be sure that the law will not cause him grief once we depart. Do I have the laws permission to take him?" Chester says, "Hmm. I better ask Marshall B... Oh right, it's my choice now. Nakomo's kept his nose clean and he's done some good things while he's been here. Hold on for a moment." Chester asks Harry Rote for a pen and paper. He writes a note granting Nakomo his release and gives it to Minerva. "Give this to him. Just in case." 

She says, "Gracias, Marshall. Nakomo has proven himself to be a righteous man in the eyes of The gods. He has risked his life repeatedly to rid this town of evil and has asked for no recognition in return. This paper" she says holding out the paper that Chester has handed her "will insure that he is not badgered by those who do not know his character. I must go now and pack. I hope to see you before we go but if I do not, you will both be in my prayers." Chester tips his hat. "You're welcome, Minerva. I hope he won't need that, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared. Safe journeys to you both." 

She kisses his cheek and hugs Clarisse one more time and whispers in her ear. "perhaps when I return you will be Mrs. Martin." she chuckles and exits the restaurant. Clarisse turns bright red and put her hand over her mouth. She whispers back, "Maybe. I'll have to work on him." Chester looks confused. "What are you talking about?" Clarisse says, "Nothing, just some girl talk." 

Jake had done all he could at the Lucky Lady that did not involve real work, and was in jeopardy of getting roped into some so he decided to do his errands around the town. First he sent a telegram to one Matilda E. L. Reiter of Chicago Illinois. 

telegram wrote: 


> Mattie, Still interested in work out west? I won a saloon in a card game. I am need of a lead working girl. If you can stomach working for my saloon manager, the job can be yours. Bring any of the blue room girls if they are interested too. Send telegram back to confirm. Plan to arrive in one months time. Jake.





Next Jake brought the pistols he recovered from the disguised cowboy gang members on the day he blew up the mine to Pierre at his shop. Knowing not much more than they likely had magical ammunition in them he gives them to Pierre and makes a deal, "You take your time to figure out what they are and what they are worth to you, you pay me in enchanted Colt 45 rounds whatever you think is fair." He leaves Pierre to do so at his liesure. 

Borrowing big Thom, Jake packs up his belongings at the house and has the hulking man bring them to Jake's big room at the Lucky Lady. While Thom does the heavy lifting for him, Jake goes to the El Parador to speak with Manuel Gonzalez. Finding that the old elf wizard is not around, Jake leaves a small box for Gonzalez. In the box are some potions, a pair of cuff links that lock, a belt buckle that turns the wearing into Silver Jake Cook, five dollars and a note: 

Note wrote: 


> Senor Gonzalez,
> For reasons that are difficult to explain but I suspect you will understand I have decided I will not be chasing after Ruby this time or any time. It pains me greatly to do so, but it is what must be. I no longer trust my judgment in this regard so I put in your keeping the potions that would allow me to find or spy on Ruby, and I relinquish any right of decision to the ring that hides in the belly of old Walter. I trust that you have greater wisdom than I on what to do with it.
> 
> If after that revelation you are still speaking to me, I seek a favor. First, included in this box are a pair of 'locking' cuff links, consider them yours to do with as you see fit. The favor is in regards to the belt buckle. If you are inclined could you replace the disguise with some nondescript person I could use as a disguise? If you are not inclined, I ask that you at least remove 'Jake' from the buckle, it could be quite embarrassing for me. If you decide to grant my favor and would care to be further compensated let me know.
> 
> Lastly, the box contains five dollars from the McCoy's to reimburse you the cost of the phone call on the journey where you assisted them. It is important to pay one's debts.
> Jake


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-eight, “Ruby’s Decision“, Wednesday, June 21st, 4:45 P.M. * 

George returns and has everyone gather back together in the dining room to tell what he discovered. He states, "A man meeting the description that you gave for Colin Turner arrived by train in the middle of the night on Saturday. He had with him two other men and two large crates that were approximately coffin-sized. One of the rail-yard workers recalls getting a cart for him, which Turner and one of the men used to depart carrying only one of the crates. Nobody saw what became of the other man and the remaining crate, the most likely explanation being that they stayed only a short while at the depot and then left on another train, as there were four other trains that came through that night. Turner was not seen at the train station again although the horse and wagon that he borrowed were returned to the rail-yard livery before Sunday dawn. 

Ruby sighs. "So there is no way we can kill him by using his coffin. We'd have to be dead on with that arrow." She looks knowingly at Nanuet. She snaps out of it suddenly. "George! Do you have any silver dust at your factory? Kate had a good idea but we need silver dust." George says, I have silver dust at the factory, why would you need that? Kate replies, "Vampires can change the form of their bodies, and one way is to become a cloud of mist. They are vulnerable to sliver, so I thought if he does go to mist silver dust blown into the cloud might harm him." 

Kate then suggests, "He might have sent the second coffin on somewhere to create his next hiding spot. Turner's been here long enough to know exactly where Ruby is, and who else lives in this house. We should watch everyone who has been in and out of the house after dark since Sunday. Turner can get into your mind, leave you so no one else can tell. Has anyone been acting strangely?" Ruby says, "I don't think anyone's been acting crazy, except maybe me," she laughs. "But then again, I don't really know anyone here that well." 

Kate says, "Turner would probably have made a move by now if he had taken hold of someone's mind who lived in this house, so you're probably safe, but keep your eyes open. You and your Grandmother go to the theatre with Mr. Eastman tonight and enjoy yourself. Mr. Gonzales, Nanuet, and I will find someplace nearby to watch from and see if we can't find Turner." "I'm not sure how much enjoying will go on. Not only is the Turner thing a possibility but I also have to face my parents again. But I guess I did okay last time, I should be alright this time." Ruby smiles. "The play is supposed to be great, so maybe. I mean, Turner doesn't have to show up tonight. Still... You'd better keep yourself safe too Kate, all of you. That's not a suggestion either." She turns to George. "Will you take a short rest with me before we have dinner?" 

George replies, "If you'd like to Ruby we can. I can attest to the fact that nobody in this household has been acting any differently....well, that's not exactly true, I've been acting quite differently due to Ruby's presence. And I had originally planned to have us go out to dinner but I can cancel that reservation and we can eat here if you think that will be safer." Ruby takes George's hand in hers and smiles at him, he was acting so adorable. 

Nanuet listens to the information given by George and the conversation had by the others then asks, “Any idea where the other trains that came and went that evening where headed to? Not sure if it will help, but I am curious.” He takes out his notebook and says "Yes, I have it here. One was Westbound to London Ontario, with stops along the way at Niagara Falls New York and Hamilton Ontario. Another went southeast to Trenton New Jersey with stops along the way at Elmira New York, Scranton Pennsylvania and Bethlehem Pennsylvania. The other two were Eastbound, both going to Albany New York with stops in Syracuse and Utica." 

Nanuet takes in the information then continues, “While it would be safer to dine here, I also think that it is best if you try to alter your plans as little as possible. Turner probably knows I am here, but he shouldn't know about Kate, Mr. Gonzalez or Mina. If you suddenly change all your activities then Turner will know something is up. If instead you can go about your normal plans with the rest of us in hiding maybe we can surprise him." George asks, "Alright, so you are suggesting we keep the dinner reservation then?" 

Ruby suggests, "As for dinner, if we go out we should only go George, Nana and I, because it will be dark and Turner might be watching us go in or out, and the same theory applies for Kate being with us, he'd know something was up. Al is a wonderful cook though and anyone who stays home will not be disappointed by her cooking." Nanuet says, "I wouldn't want you to be out without some protection though. When I suggested that I assumed the same group that would be following you to the theater would be following you to dinner." 

Ruby says, "Then perhaps it's better for all of us to stay in then. Tomorrow we can all go out to dinner and celebrate being free from Turner's clutches!" Kate says, "Those of us following could just eat ahead of time. Goodness knows, I'm hungry most of the time anyway these days." Ruby states, "Either way I guess. I'll leave it up to those who would stay behind. George, can you send someone to get some silver dust?" He replies, "I will telephone my office and have one of my managers bring a bag of it here." 

Kate says, "Thank you. And I say keep your dinner plans. We can keep an eye on you, and all it means is an early dinner, to which I do not object." George replies, "Not that early, the play doesn't begin until 8:00 P.M. The dinner reservations aren't until 6:45 so we still have a few hours." "That's settled then. I couldn't wait that long for dinner anyway. I must say Mr. Eastman, you're taking all this rather calmly," Kate said. He replies, "Not at all, I just show it in different ways." She nodded. "I tend to think now, and fall apart once I'm alone, after it's all over, myself," Kate admitted. 

George excuses himself to go call his operations manager and to see that Alvina makes up an early supper for the ones who will be on guard detail. Ruby hovers near him during his phone call. Kate sighed and sat down next to her teacher. She picked up one of the photo albums Mr. Gonzales had been looking through and began looking through it. There wasn't really anything more to say, just a wait until dinner. "Is it possible for us to be invisible, Grandfather? I have my disguise, but I used it in Thomaswell and Turner might have seen it." 

The Elf Wizard replies, "I used two of the three invisibility spells that I brought already but have one more. I also have two magical disguises with me, the younger version of myself and the old woman who you met before at the Lucky Lady." Kate says, "I think Nanuet should get the invisibility, and you and I should have the disguises. I also think... if we see Turner and it's a good opportunity, Nanuet should take the shot. Isn't it better to take him when he doesn't even know we're there?" 

Gonzales says, "Yes, that would work. Katherine, I am afraid that I am out of my element here. I thought this would be a simple rescue mission, had I known we would be taking on the undead I would have taken an entirely different set of spells. This is also out of my league, the only undead I've dealt with before were magically animated bodies created by Necromancers, but naturally occurring undead are a whole different species entirely." 

Kate says, "Then today I get to be the teacher and take care of you. We've been pretty... chaotic, in our methods. Mostly Jake throwing dynamite, but we've had to do this the hard way a few times. A wooden stake through the heart will kill him, silver weapons will hurt him more than others, and if we try to kill him bit by bit he will turn to mist and float away. It's far better to put that arrow in his back before he even knows we're there." Kate took his hand. "He can't see me, Grandfather. I can't give him any reason to come after me." 

Gonzales notices a pile of books over on the desk at the far side of the room. He walks over and begins to look through the stack. "This is interesting, these are all magical histories, most of them written in French." He picks up one particular volume and says, "Oh my, I haven't seen this text in over a century." "What is it?" She stood up and went over to look at the books. "Why would Mr. Eastman have these?" Gonzales replies, "I don't know why he has them but this particular book is a history of world magic compiled by the great French wizard Marcel Andre LaPointe. Chapter fourteen is on the Mexican history of magic. I was the primary author of that chapter." 

She says, "You were? And you don't have a copy yourself? How long ago?" He replies, "Sometime just before the American and French Revolutions. I admired his desire for accuracy, checking with the experts from each continent rather than just passing on rumors and innuendo." 
Kate looked at the familiar French words. "Didn't Ruby say he was looking into magic? Seems Mr. Eastman doesn't do anything halfway." He says, "Yes, well, there doesn't appear to be anything dangerous here, mostly just informative. Of course, if the authorities were to find these volumes here he could be in quite a bit of trouble. 

Kate says, "Which means we should be very careful not to attract the attention of any authorities. He mentioned earlier he was friends with the police commissioner, but even a friendship only forgives so much in the face of fear." Kate's eyes moved hungrily over the books. "Over one hundred years ago, then. Would this volume be available in France or Spain?" He replies, "Yes, both. I believe it was translated into twelve different languages." "How can you be so famous and so experienced, and still hide away in a tiny Arizona town?" Kate asked wonderingly. 

He laughs, I am not famous. I said that I collaborated on that chapter, not that I was given credit. Then again, having your name on a book like this is dangerous, I'm better off remaining unknown." Kate says, "You heard about Miss O'Hara this afternoon, but what you don't know is that Mr. Tomlinson wants to take her to England for training for about a month. She'll get a telegram inviting her to a special class at Oxford. He's afraid that her mother won't approve of the two of them traveling alone, so I may be going with them as a chaperone. Once I arrive... perhaps you could visit and we could track down some of these volumes in France." He says, "Yes, of course I would visit. If anything this journey now has taught me that I should keep closer track of my little birds when they are away." 

Kate hugged him warmly. "I always feel safer when you're keeping track of me. I'm a troublesome girl, you know. Ginnie and Liam and I are going to need a lot of looking after; the kind only a Grandfather can do. Although I admit, knowing you could be peeking in at me at any time... I'll be tempted to behave myself better." Gonzales replies, "It doesn't have to be 'any time', there is no reason we can't arrange the days of the week and times for my check-ins in advance. As the spell is visual only you could even hold up a notebook with anything you wanted to tell me." 

Kate says, "It would be comforting to know that I could communicate with you whenever I needed to. I'm sure there are spells for such things, too. Communication, I mean. I'm so far behind, during the next month I want to spend a lot of time studying with you. Yes, I think both of us need to go to France to further our educations. I'm curious about this organization Mr. Tomlinson works for as well, the Watchers. They must have an enormous repository of magical and occult knowledge." 

Gonzales says, "I have heard of them, but they are not really wizards in the true sense of the word. Most of their magic is clerical, spiritual in nature, rather than the pure arcane type that we practice. But they are greatly respected by those of us in the wizarding circles." Kate exclaims, "You've heard of them before? Did you know about the slayer then as well?" He replies, "No, they keep their secrets quiet." 

Almost without thinking Kate slid down to sit on the floor in front of her teacher's chair. "Pure arcane type? I've seen Mr. Tomlinson do things that are definitely arcane. And I'm fairly certain her knows about me, although we haven't spoken of it." Gonzales replies, "Then don't. One thing that I know about that group is that they are honorable people and know how to respect a secret. My instinct says that you have nothing to fear from Mr. Tomlinson. All the same, I would appreciate it if you do not tell him about me." Kate says, "I never would. Despite the fact that I've told you about Miss O'Hara, I generally don't tell secrets that aren't my own. I tell you everything because it's so often important that you know, and I know you won't tell others. A girl has to have someone to tell her secrets to." 

When Mr. Gonzales didn't answer she assumed he was reading something. A moment later she said, "May I tell you a secret now? I wish we could go home. I wanted to be home tonight and I intend to go home tomorrow. I know Ruby wants us to stay, and as much as I love seeing her I want to be where I belong." He closes the book and says, "I agree, we have responsibilities back home. We need to stay tonight due to that vampire and her need to meet with her parents but we can come up with an alternative plan for tomorrow which will include at least the two of us returning home." 

When George is done with his telephone call she asks, "Will you rest with me now?" He replies, "Yes, we have time since we won't be eating with the others." "Let's go now then so we can get a proper rest." Ruby takes his hand and leads him upstairs, excusing them from anyone they bump into. Once upstairs Ruby lets her hair down, undresses to her undergarments and climbs into bed. She says, "A lot has happened today, it's already been a very emotional day and tonight may be a long night. I just need some... well, I just want your arms around me. I still have so much to say to you." 

He removes his suit jacket and tie but keeps on his dress shirt and pants and lies down beside her, wrapping has arms around her waist. Ruby snuggles closer to him, pressing her nose against his neck. "I'm really glad you haven't run yet George, in whatever way running might be. Tonight you may see a lot of things, things that before a few days ago you didn't really understand or even ever see before. I just hope you don't get overwhelmed." He replies, "You overwhelm me every day, everything else is secondary." Ruby lifts her face to George and kisses him softly. "Something else. The flowers... you like them?" 

He replies, "Yes, those roses are beautiful. It was a nice surprise to wake up to." She says, "For me too. And I should tell you now that I'm not sure their beauty will ever fade. They are from the Goddess Aphrodite." "What?" he exclaims. Ruby replies, "I told you I dreamed of her last night?" Ruby runs a finger across his face. "It's not the first time, see this?" She stops running her finger and holds up her hand, showing him the small, pink heart shaped scar on her palm. "I had a dream once, and in the dream she gave me this. When I woke up I really had it. It seems she has a special interest in me." 

George looks over at the vase and says, "It appears that your belief about the roses never fading, is incorrect, two have already started to lose their petals." Ruby glances over. While all four plants were long stem red roses she now recalls from the dream that when each person held them the stems went down to the waist, and yet all four people holding them were of different heights. Looking at the vase she sees that the missing petals are from the longest and shortest of the roses, the ones that had been held in the dream by Roger and Jane. 

Ruby blinks a couple of times. "Well, I guess I was wrong. I hope you don't think I'm crazy telling you all this. I know things are very crazy with everything that is going on today but I just feel you need to know... Would you hear the truth from me George?" "Yes, always," is his reply. Ruby pulls back slightly so she is looking in his eyes. She hopes to find love and contentment there looking back at her, along with a man with an open mind and heart. 

She says, "When I left Promise City I was at a crossroads. I knew something wasn't right with Jake, yet we were still together. My whole trip, I did a lot of thinking about what would make me happy. I wrote to him and he never wrote me back. It only confirmed that my thoughts were correct. Then I came here, and saw you. And things just... I don't know... happened. I was so nervous and excited to see you and it was just this wave of craziness that swept over me." She slides her palm onto his warm face and smiles. "It's been wonderful. But I don't think I fell in love with you." His face takes on an odd expression and he says, "What...what do you feel towards me?" 

She smiles softly. "I didn't fall in love with you in just these few days. I think I've always loved you, and just not been ready for it. So this trip made me remember something I should have never forgotten. This morning I got a telegraph from Jake. It put a final end to something that was already ended. I can't lie, I was upset. Jake did something for me, helped me start on a different path I guess you could say. So I, we, have to always be grateful to him. Because he put me on the path that would lead me to you. Those flowers, each one represented someone who loves me. Just today I sent letters to two of them, that may be why their flowers are dying. Jake's will die now too. But one will remain. Yours." 

He breaks apart from her rather abruptly and stands, looking at the flowers, as a petal falls from the third rose. He walks over to the dresser cabinet and opens a drawer, removing from it a familiar box. He then walks back towards the bed and knells down on one knee. He open the box containing the ring and says, "Ruby West, will you marry me?" 

Ruby sits up in the bed, her face unreadable. Thoughts swirl in and out of her mind, how she feels about him, how Kate said not to say yes right away, the problems of distance and how she still feels her home is Promise City. One final thought pushes the other away. The goddesses words sing though her head, Learn to follow your heart. She closes her eyes and silences her mind, listening to what her heart tells her. She opens her eyes and smiles at George. She leans forward, half off the bed, and kisses him gently. She locks eyes with his and whispers a soft, "Yes." 

Across the room, the remaining petals all drop from the other three roses and the stems being to wilt. The fourth flower is now covered in a bright light which Ruby initially thinks is the setting sun shining on it until she realizes that the window in George's room faces east instead of west and it is the rose itself that is casting the light. Ruby smiles, "Look at the rose, George. It's beautiful." “All that I see is you," is George's reply. 

He then adds, "Please, put on the ring, I want to see it on you." Ruby playfully extends her ring finger to George. "That's your job Mr. Eastman," she teases. He removes the ring from the box and places it on her finger. He says, "We should dress and head back downstairs, people will start to wonder where we are." She says sternly, "George, we haven't been up here all that long... besides...," her frown turns to a smile and she screams, "We're getting married!!" She tackles him to the floor, kissing him all over. He embraces her and they collapse onto the bed.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-sixty-nine, “Puppy Love“, Wednesday, June 21st, 5:15 P.M. * 

Ruby had retired to her room with Mr. Eastman, Kate was off with her teacher, a man Nanuet had a great respect for. Nanuet decided to spend some time outside, walking the grounds but always keeping the house in view. He played with Maska briefly then spent some time in quiet prayer. Nanuet sees some movement along the hedges on the east side of the house separating the Eastman property from the neighbor. It appears to be a small mostly-black puppy, definitely part or mostly Black Labrador Retriever. It appears to be not much older than Ruby's pups back in Promise City. It is hiding beneath the shrubs and pokes its head out to watch Nanuet and Maska. 

A little while goes by, the two lovers celebrating their new engagement. When they are finished Ruby lays in George's arms. "Well, that wasn't the kind of rest I had been thinking of but surely the excitement will get me through the night. It's like I'm floating on clouds!" She extends her hand away from them so they can admire the flawless diamond. "Well, how do YOU think it looks baby?" He replies, "Perfect". 

They dress and head downstairs. Alvina has set the table for Kate, Nanuet and Gonzales to eat. Kate and Gonzales head out from the library to dine. Ruby bounces downstairs and arrives in the dining area with rosy cheeks and twinkling eyes. Her lips are turned into a huge smile. "Oh I have the BEST NEWS..." she starts until she realizes Nanuet is missing. Alvina says that Nanuet is currently outside with his wolf. Ruby exclaims, "I should go outside and get him too first..." She starts towards the door but has to pass by Kate and can't wait. Jumping up and down excitably, she babbles, "GeorgeandIaregettingmarried!!" as she holds out her finger to her friend and teacher. 

Kate stared for a minute. Her first instinct was to caution her, ask if she was ready, if she really thought this was what she wanted, to ask question after question about what would happen now. But she resisted that urge and just focused on the happiness on her friend's face. She tried to speak a couple times but nothing seemed right. Kate took her hand and squeezed it. "I'd ask if you're happy but you obviously are. Sounds like you've found what you wanted." 

Ruby bounces up and down a few more times before embracing Kate. "I am happy!" Then as she tightens her embrace she whispers in Kate's ear, "I know what I'm doing." She pulls away and smiles at the petite woman. "When the goddess of love is with you, I'd imagine you do," Kate smiled. "There's going to be a lot to work out, but don't worry about that now, just enjoy." "Oh I know there is." 

Ruby looks down at the ring then to her new fiancé. "George knows I need to return to Promise City, we've discussed it." Her teacher has yet to say anything, so she decides to give him a minute before prodding him. Ruby exclaims, "I'll be right back, I'm going to get Nanuet." She leaves George with Kate and Gonzales and hurries outside. Still beaming she wanders out back looking for her friend calling out "Nanuet, where are you?" 

After she has left Gonzales turns to Kate and says, "Why don't I see this idea working?" Kate sighed. "Because this kind of life is exactly what she ran away from. Because neither of us really trusts Aphrodite? Because we've known Ruby to be carried away by her emotions far beyond reason? Because we know that she has not healed enough from her past yet. She needs to be told and shown constantly that she is loved, and she needs it proved. And sometimes even just disagreeing with her can be taken as a rejection. 

Because she still thinks in terms of fairy tales, that her future can be as glorious as her past was horrible. Which is true, but the glory isn't what she thinks it is. As much as she was on her own for a long time, I'm afraid she hasn't learned to stand on her own and agreed only from need. But we don't really know. She's changed these weeks since she's gone, and perhaps she's learned more than we realize." Gonzales says, "Does a person change that much in such a short time? And I thought that she was in love with Mr. Cook?" 

Kate replies, "I know from personal experience that change can come fast. And that there is room in a heart for more than one. I think Ruby's known for some time that much as she loves, and I do mean still loves, Jake, that it wasn't going to work out. Sometimes love isn't enough, and just that lesson learned can make a big difference. And Mr. Eastman is no stranger to her. They have a long history, and Ruby didn't run from him so much as her parents. Maybe all she needed to accept him was to do it on her own terms. And I doubt they will be married right away. Ruby did say she wants to come back to Promise City, and he hasn't objected. So, perhaps Mr. Eastman has learned some of what Ruby will need to be happy." 

Gonzales replies, "Perhaps, but I remain skeptical. And while I agree that Jake and Ruby were a poor long-term match, one of them would have gotten the other killed eventually, I am not sure how well he will take this news. It has been a few weeks since we spoke on that subject but he was rather committed to keeping her away from Eastman, to the point of wanting to kill the man." 

Kate says, "I don't know, Grandfather. I think a lot of that was because Ruby herself wanted him away from her, rather than Jake hating him on his own accord. Jake has his own code, and he would have done whatever he had to in order for Ruby's wishes to be respected. As it's no longer her wish to keep Mr. Eastman away... And he already planning on moving on. I don't think he'll like it, but I don't think his reaction will be extreme either." 

Outside, Nanuet smiles at the sight of the little pup. He slowly approaches, keeping Maska by his side. Once he is about five feet away he crouches down and slowly reaches out a hand, keeping it low, under the puppies head. He hears Ruby's voice calling to him and he holds up his other hand, palm outward hoping she'll see him and stay where she is. He waits for the puppy to react. She approaches him from behind and can't see what he's doing. She calls out, "Nanuet I have good..." She stops short seeing him crouching down. "What are you doing?" 

He turns halfway back to her before returning to his efforts of trying to coax the dog to come to him. "Are you familiar with this cute little one?" he says to Ruby indicating the puppy. "He's a curious little one." She says, "I didn't even know it was here!" Ruby walks over slowly to where Nanuet is. "Oh, it's so adorable! I love puppies!" She looks over Nanuet's shoulder at the black pup. "Is it okay? Does it need food?" Nanuet says, “I don't know yet, I just saw him myself." 

Ruby says, "Awwww, well, try to lure the poor thing out so we can see! I wonder if it's a boy or girl?" Ruby rests her hand on Nanuet's strong shoulder as she continues to peer over him curiously. The puppy takes a look at Maska and hurries back under the shrubbery, apparently afraid of the wolf. As it scampers by the roots of the bushes Ruby gets a slightly better look, seeing that while it is mostly black it has two white paw pads, the right front and left rear. It also has a white triangular-shaped spot on its chin. Ruby gets enough of a glimpse to tell it is male and a little on the thin side. 

Nanuet shoos Maska away, forcing the sullen wolf to back off. He fishes in his pouches for anything edible and finds a small piece of beef jerky. He holds it out to the puppy. Ruby kneels down next to Nanuet and tries to coax the puppy out. "Come on sweetie, come on out. We won't hurt you..." She elbows Nanuet, "We have to get the poor little guy out!" The puppy begins to move forward. He eyes Nanuet cautiously and moves closer to Ruby. 

George Eastman exits the house, seeing Nanuet and Ruby over by the bushes to the east side of the house. George thinks they are looking at the plant and comments "That's a European Cranberry Bush, next month it will be in full bloom. The little red balls aren't actually cranberries but they somewhat resemble them, which is where the bush gets its name." 

As the pup is now near her, Ruby waits until he is distracted by George to scoop up the little black puppy into her arms. She holds the struggling dog close to her and rubs him behind the ears as she swings around to face George. In her best soothing voice she says to him, "It's okay little one, you'll be alright. You're safe now." She turns and says, "George, look at the puppy that's been hiding in your bushes... isn't he adorable? He needs some food and water." 

George replies, "Okay I guess, I don't know all that much about dogs." He walks over towards Ruby and adds "But whatever will make you happy." George then glances up to the bedroom that they had just been in and lowering his voice comments to Ruby "You'd think we left the light on from the illumination coming from that window." Ruby looks up and indeed sees light coming from the magical rose in the room, exacerbated by the fact that this side of the house is now in the shade of the setting sun. 

The puppy notices Maska again and begins to struggle in Ruby's arms to try to get further away from the wolf. George says, "I can go inside and see if Alvina can bring some food out for the two of them, but the little one doesn't appear to like your friend's pet very much, we might need to feed them separately." "Well, let's see." Ruby takes the puppy and walks him away from Maska. She keeps using a soothing voice and petting him gently. She sits on the steps to the house and asks, "Do you want to stay here little one? Or do you already belong to someone else?" 

She smiles, not expecting an answer. She looks into his eyes. "My, but you are cute!" The puppy leans its head up and licks Ruby's face. It then snuggles into her arms. "Awwww, George, we have to keep him! Today is like the best day ever!" She rubs her nose against the pups then looks at George. Lowering her voice she says, "We should do something about that flower I suppose. Was it that bright earlier or do you just keep falling in love with me more?" she teases. He replies, "No it just seems brighter since this side of the house is shaded." 

Ruby calls over, "Hey Nanuet, leave Maska over there and come and see the puppy!" As Nanuet nears the puppy buries itself deeper into Ruby's arms and bosom, apparently nervous of the Indian as well. Ruby says, "Oh, he's so frightened. Let's bring him inside and get him some food, maybe he'll be more comfortable in there away from Maska." Ruby holds the puppy tight, stands carefully and starts towards the door. She stops suddenly and calls out, "Nanuet, I have something to tell you! Can you come inside please? Plus you can get something for Maska to eat." 

Nanuet says, "It seems he doesn't like me for some reason. I can't imagine why. Perhaps he was abused by a male before, or maybe I smell enough like wolf after playing with Maska? I think it's probably best if I stay away for now Ruby. He seems to have taken a liking to you though." “He's not the only one afraid of you savage Indians!" Ruby teases, still rubbing behind his ears. "Or perhaps he just has good taste!" "Come on now," Ruby pleads, "I can't wait forever to tell you my good news! I guess if you won't come inside..." 

She wanders back over to her friend. Still clutching the puppy in her right arm she holds out her left hand to his face. "I'm getting married!!" she squeals and bounces a couple more times, beaming. "You're doing what?" Nanuet exclaims. "Well, I must say... that I don't know what to say. It certainly seems as though you are happy. It seems to be a bit of odd timing, but congratulations!" Nanuet examines the ring to be polite and gives Ruby a hug. He then walks over to George and offers his hand. "I hope you know what you're getting yourself into. Of course you probably know her better than anyone." 

She waits for George to hold the door open for her and she carries the pup inside. George tells Nanuet that dinner is ready for him and then holds open the door for Ruby as she heads inside with the puppy. Ruby continues to bounce and cuddle the pup as she enters the house and back to the dining room. "Look!" she says excitedly, "Our first engagement present! He was outside hiding in the bushes, poor little thing..." Ruby stops suddenly, "George, we should tell Al, Rosey and William. Why don't you get them?" She turns back to her friends, her smile still huge. "So... what do you think?" 

"About the puppy?" Kate teased. "He's cute enough I suppose, but I'm more of a cat person myself. Ruby, I want you to do what makes you happy, and only you know what that is. If you're happy, I'm happy." Her eyes wander to George momentarily before back to the puppy. "He IS adorable isn't he?" She scratches under his chin and he seems much calmer in her arms. "I hope he doesn't belong to someone else, I've already fallen in love." 

Ruby exclaims, "I am happy Kate. I was happy to see you and my beloved teacher this morning, and then Nana and Nanuet... all my favorite people in the world who I missed so badly right here with me. And now the path for a different life and someone who truly loves me, what more could I ask for? I didn't even ask and I got a puppy! Although I admit he makes me miss my pups from back home. But you know what I mean... it's been wonderful. Although..." her voice trails off and she seems to get lost in her thought. 

Kate says, "Never wait for the perfect day Ruby, you'll spend the best days of your life looking for one that's better. Whatever that although is, it can't cast a pall on this day." Ruby looks away from her friend and down to the new puppy. "The although... it's... you." Kate says, "Honey, I can't completely share your joy. I hardly know Mr. Eastman, and everything was very different when you left for your trip. I need some time to take it all in. But I can see the happiness on your face, and I will love anyone who makes you happy. Even Aphrodite, and you know how hard that is for me." 

Ruby stares at her friend for a moment. "It's not that at all, Kate, I know you're happy for me. Or that this is all so sudden, once you think about it, you'll know it's best for me and will be. What I meant is that I am very very worried about you going out tonight, in case Turner does show up, and you being there in any way. I watched once when one of those creatures bit you, I can't bare to see it again." She looks back down at the puppy, more to avoid looking at her friend than anything. Ruby says, "I am wondering if it might not be the best thing for you to stay here. Or even, go home. I mean, Turner might not even come tonight and you're not going to stay here forever. As much as I might want that..." 

"The thought has crossed my mind," Kate said as she rubbed her neck. "I decided not to go to the theater because I thought it would be safer with the others than with you, where Turner's attention would be focused. We didn't expect to encounter this when we came here or I would have stayed home safe. But we are here and low on resources. Mr. Gonzales has no experience with Vampires, so we will need everyone. I don't like it either, I'm going to be as safe as I can. We'll be disguised and distant. I hope that will be enough." 

Ruby replies, "I'm not going to argue with you, I want both of you here with me and wish we were always together, no matter where that is. But if you are low on resources, it seems not wise to bring you along to... to... put you in harms way if you can't even defend yourselves. It's the only thing that can ruin my almost perfect day." 

Kate replies, "I have all my resources, I have used nothing today. I meant only that we are a small group, not as many people with as many divergent skills." Kate sat down at the table and picked up her fork. "I'll do everything I can to keep from marring your perfect day. I like it just the way it is." 

Alvina brings out the meal for Nanuet, Kate and Gonzales to have. George says that he is going upstairs to change clothes for the restaurant and theater. Ruby waits for a few moments, staring at all her friends. Finally she smiles again. She kisses Kate on the cheek. "You do that sweetie, I like it just the way it is too." She starts to the door. "Enjoy your dinners everyone!" She hurries up stairs after George. George's door is shut. She knocks at the door. "Honey, I, uh, wanted to see something in your room before I get dressed..." 

He opens the door to let her in. Still cradling the pup in her arms she enters the room. She walks over to the remaining rose to take a look at it. The rose begins to glow brighter as she approaches it. "George, so you see this? It's so beautiful..." She approaches it, gently places the puppy on the floor and then takes it from the vase. The rose then fades, the glows brighter again, then fades, then glows brighter again. The puppy becomes startled and runs under the bed. George says "What on Earth?" 

Ruby says, "You're asking me? You take it!" She thrusts to towards George and see what happens when he holds the rose. The rose continues to increase and decrease in the intensity of the light it is giving off. She exclaims, "I... I don't know what's wrong with it. Aphrodite must want something from us, but what? Maybe something from both of us together? Or maybe she is trying to tell us something? Oh I wish I knew more about religion! It could be something serious." 

Ruby steps towards George and places her hand over his, so they are both touching the rose. "What should we do?" He replies, "I have no idea, Gods have never tried to communicate with me before!" "I... I don't know," she stammers. She takes the rose and puts it back in the vase. Before she lets go of it she looks out the window to the darkening sky, "What am I supposed to do??" George does not answer. 

She backs away from the rose and watches what it does. Then she gets on her knees and looks under the bed. "Come here little guy, you have to come with me." She tries to coax the puppy out from under the bed. The puppy moves closer and locks eyes with her. Ruby feels lightheaded and then falls asleep, her head falling onto the floor. George rushes over to help her as the puppy darts out from beneath the bed. 

While George is checking on Ruby the puppy moves behind him and transforms into the form of Colin Turner, attired almost all in black save for a white shoe on his left foot, a white glove on his right hand and a white ascot around his neck rather than a necktie. The Vampire Lord then states, "Thank you for allowing me into your home." George turns his head and is struck with a closed fist of exceptional force, knocking him unconscious.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy, “Catching up and Moving on“, Wednesday, June 21st, 1:15 P.M. * 

Leaving the El Parador, Jake meanders the town looking for Neal Cassidy. Finally locating him he asks him about the school and if his organization was still assisting it. Jake also asks Neal how much it costs to run the school for a month. Neil scratches his chin. "The committee is still sponsoring the school, but everything's up in the air with the town council meeting today. They're going to talk about a public school and how it would affect the Hoover School. Or if the Hoover school should become the public school. Jake's brows knick over that but he lets Neil continue 

“As for the costs," Neil pauses and begins to tick items off his fingers, "There's the ladies salaries, supplies, maintenance on the building, and the lunches and snacks provided for the students. That probably all comes to anywhere between $125 to $150 a month. And since the school is new there are still costs for books and such. That includes some things like seed and gardening tools for the students to use in their lessons. Mrs. Kale and I have talked a little bit about the extras she'd like, things like musical instruments and books for teaching languages, and more speakers that we might have to pay to come out. Most of that she doesn't expect us to cover, but she doesn't think small." 

"Heh," Jake laughs as if that is some private joke. "Fine, thanks Neil. I will think about how I might help out, but wait for the outcome of the council meeting. I will see you later." Jake returns to the Lucky Lady seeking out either Tony Lucky or Van Horne. Jake is able to locate Cornelius Van Horne at the Lucky Lady enjoying one of Maria's home cooked meals. Jake asks, "How about enhancing my bank account with the tournament winnings?" 

Van Horne replies, "Already done, and since you already had an account at the First National Bank they just put it there instead of having to open a new one for you. Well Jacob, it has been a few eventful days. I think you should know that I received confirmation the telegram which I sent with your message was received by Miss. West. I have also heard from our associate Richard. He says that Miss. West is now in the company of George Eastman as per her decision." 

Jake states, "Oh." Silence. "I suppose I should have anticipated that. I am also not supposed to care." More silence. "Time for me to start enjoying the scores of lovely and lonely women that inhabit these western states and territories," he finishes rather unconvincingly. "Tell me, where is Tony Lucky and your security man who allowed his cousin to fool him so easily. At least I hope he was fooled and not an accomplice." 

Van Horne lowers his voice and says, "Permanently gone from Promise City. After the situation with the fake Job Kane, when Tony Lucky took that potshot, our friend Francesco was able to convince his cousin that he had overstayed his welcome in Promise City. Francesco presented to him that Mr. Lucky's luck had run out, that he'd played both sides of the fence one time too many, and it was only a matter of time until either Evan Adair or Judge Isby would be after him. The timing was good at that preceded Adair's arrest, otherwise I doubt we would have been able to be rid of him so easily." 

"I must differ with you on that." Jake's eyes dark on a rare dark and angry look, "I was going to be rid of him, one way or another. I do not take well to those who abuse my trust." The moment fades, "No matter now, he is gone." He scratches his chin a few times before continuing, "Seems the Lucky Lady is short a dealer." 

Van Horne replies, "Sorry Jake, I didn't mean to cause any trouble. If you really want to catch up with him though you don't have to go far, they've only gone to the other side of the mountains as Tony Lucky had a few things to take care of in Galleyville before leaving the area for good. That ghost town isn't a very safe place to be and Jake Cook probably has some enemies there, but I'll loan you the Allistar disguise if you really want to see Tony again." 

Jake says, "No, no, that is not what I meant. I did not agree that he would be difficult to rid. He is gone and we are the better for it. Unless he causes me trouble with his business in Galleyville there is no need to think about him any more. I do need to replace him, and have someone cover for me so I can do a bit of traveling. I wonder if Branford would be interested?" Van Horne says, "Actually he is, he was here this morning looking for you to discuss that very prospect. I didn't see him myself but I believe he spoke to both Harry Rote and Marshal Martin about it.” 

Jake nods and smiles. "That would be good news. It would please me to give him a good table and have someone around I can trust to keep an eye on things." Jake nods a few more times. "In the next few days I will be headed towards San Francisco. I want to visit my sister. It will give me a chance to size up her husband. Mostly it will give me a chance to see my niece, Miora." Jake grins sheepishly, "Can you imagine me as uncle Jake?" He laughs. "I will be checking out the waterfront district for an opportunity to start up a saloon there. I need to invest some of my money before I drink it all." 

Van Horne replies, "Well Jacob, if you wish for a second investor I am willing. I already have $ 125,000 in a San Francisco bank which I can wire them to make available to you." Jake says, "That would be one dandy of a saloon. I did not expect to need that much, and am not even entirely sure that I will buy something, but thank you." Jake leisurely passes time with Van Horne, and gathers up some of the old newspapers around the saloon to catch up on what he has missed over the last several days. 

Minerva takes a break from packing and decides to visits with Bea, sure that the word of her impending departure will spread quickly after their visit. She stands in the dry dusty street before the boarding house and looks up at the window with a melancholy smile remembering the evening that Nanuet began to court her and how he serenaded her from the street. She wipes away the single escaping tear and marches up to the door. She knocks and enters in the same movement. "Bea are you home?" 

Mrs. Russell comes out of the kitchen and states "Ah, Priestess Minerva! How are you today?" Oh, Bea, it is good to see you. "she says hugging the woman a bit too tightly. "I am fine Bea, I was just in need of some of your tea and maybe a bit of whatever you are baking today." Bea quickly gets a a teapot and offers Minerva a choice of India Black tea or Earl Grey. She has cooked up blueberry bread and has some home made butter to go atop it. Minerva admires Bea's efficient movements. "I am going to miss her most of all." 

The Priestess says, "Earl Gray will be fine, Bea. Come and sit. I have some news to share with you" 

She replies, "And I have something to share with you as well. Elton Hubbard has offered my husband a job at his mining office, so we will finally have the money to expand and refurbish this boarding house." Minerva exclaims "Oh Bea, that is wonderful! I know that you have wanted to make improvements, but will it not be more work for you? If you expand then you will take on more boarders and your husband will not be here to help if he is working at the mine." 

She says, “He will be working in the office and mine assaying room, not the mines themselves. It is getting to be more work than the clerk Earl Hogan can do himself. And his salary will be high enough that we can hire somebody to help me around here and be financially better off than we are now." Minerva replies, "I am quite pleased for you Bea. Your are a wonderful woman, I am sure that the gods will continue to smile upon you. Perhaps by the time I return the renovations will be complete." 

Minerva visits with Bea for a while, telling her of her plans and enjoying the comfort of easy banter. Bea needed little encouragement to fill her in on the latest news about town describing in detail who was doing what to who and what happening where. certainly kept her ear to the ground and seemed to know everything about the goings on in Promise City and its environs. Satisfied that her news would spread faster than a wildfire Minerva ended her visit with a tearful embrace and made her way home to pack and wait for the news to spread. 

Emery Shaw approaches Chester and says, "Marshal, the Town Council is about to meet. You and I don't get to vote on the council be as elected officials we are allowed to participate at their meetings. Interested?" Chester says, "Sure thing, Mr. Mayor. Let me say goodbye to Clarisse and I'll be right over." Chester tells her, "I'll see you tonight, dear." He kisses her on the cheek. She says, "See you later, Chet." Chester says to Shaw, "OK. I'm ready now." They walk over to City Hall. 

Nakomo systematically worked his way from room to room making sure that their personal things were packed away safely until they returned. They would be leaving the furniture and most of their belongings behind in the hopes that they would be back before too long. In the mean time who ever the church got to take over for the priestess would be living here during their absence. 

He prayed that whatever work the gods had planned for them on the west coast would be finished quickly. He had never really had a home before and it was more difficult than he wanted to admit, to leave this one behind even for a short time. He had made friends here and begun to set down roots, but Miss Minerva had taught him that life was transient and he must not cling to it to tightly. The gods had plans of their own, she had said. 

He thought of Emily and how she had made him feel so welcome and yet at the same time stirred up feelings of unease in the pit of his stomach. How when he had followed his instincts and tried to treat her like a lady she had pushed him away. Well, comfortable or not, he was going to say goodbye, and closing up the last box he went to find her. School finally let out and Emily was glad to get back outside. Mrs. Kale was absent again, but she seemed to be the only person who ever wondered about what took her away so much. Uncle Emery was probably still at the town hall for the council meeting, but he hadn't said it was alright for her to leave school alone. Maybe he was sending someone? She sat down on the bench outside the door to wait. 

Nakomo stood outside of the school kicking up dust with the toe of his moccasin when Emily finally came out. Taking a deep breath, he walked over dropped down beside her and continued his inspection of the dirt. "How was school today." "It was school, about the same as always. Mrs. Kale wasn't here again, and neither were you. What were you doing today?" Emily asked curiously. "And is there something interesting on the ground?" Nakomo stops kicking the dirt and looks directly at her. "I was packing. We are leaving.” 

"What?" Emily asked, eyes wide. "But why? I thought the Priestess just got here a couple months ago." Nakomo says, "The gods have called us elsewhere." He says puffing a bit with pride. "I will miss you Emily. You have been a good friend to me, and have made me feel welcome when others did not." Emily says, "Me? I didn't do nothing much, 'cept talk to you like anyone else. Well, not exactly like everyone else, not like folks who ain't my family. It'll be kinda lonely after you go. There's not many people like you and me here. School'll be pretty boring." 

He replies, “Nah, school's not so bad and anyway, pretty soon you'll be so lost in your studies with Jiminez that you'll forget all about me. I hope we're not gone too long though. I kinda like it here.” Emily nodded, not sure what to say. "I don't think I'll forget about you, don't matter how busy I am. Listen, I'm real sorry about what happened. I just... People weren't always real nice to me in Chicago, 'specially boys. They wanted me to do what they wanted even if I didn't want to, and tried to make me. I know you wouldn't do that but when you wanted me to go in the school... I guess I'm just kinda sensitive about it," she finished, taking her turn at looking down at the dirt. 

The Indian boy replies, "I know what its like when people are mean to you. Pakeso and Nesenkeag used to be pretty mean to me. I would never hurt you Emily, or make you do stuff you didn't want to. I was just treating you like a lady. You deserve that." he pauses for a minute and says. Maybe when I come back you won't mind being treated like a lady so much." Emily pouts, "I ain't a lady. Can't imagine every really being one; too much a tomboy I guess. 

She then asks, “You really think you'll come back here? If the gods call you away once what makes you think they won't just send you 'round and 'round till you're older than Jadito?" Nakomo shrugs his shoulders. "Maybe they will? But I gotta do what I gotta do, don't I?" Miss Minerva says I haffta trust in the gods, so that's what I'm gonna do. But that doesn't mean I don't get to choose and I really want to come back her some day so I will. " She replies, "I hope so. Could be a while though. We're gonna live a long time, you know." Emily looked down again, not sure what else to say. They hadn't really known each other that long. 

"Maybe you'll write me a letter... or something. Maybe," she said. He stands a smiles at her awkwardly stuffing his hands into his pockets. "I would like that, if you would write back. he mumbles while pushing his moccasin into the dirt "Well I gotta get back home. I have a lot left to do. He pulls his hand out of his pocket and holds it out for her to shake. "It was nice knowing you Emily." "I'll write back, as long as I know where to send it," she said. She took his hand and shook it a bit awkwardly. "You'll still know me, even if you're far away." 

Not knowing how to respond Nakomo nods and walks away and says softly to himself, "I'll never understand girls." Emily stood there for a minute, confused and saddened. But at least she got the chance to apologize. It was a little bit of a relief though. She didn't want to be anything but friendly, and she wasn't sure Nakomo felt the same. She still hoped he would come back, though. After her saddening talk with Nakomo, Emily walked over to the council meeting with Mrs. Caudell. She's thought it would have been already over, but it was just starting. She managed to worm her way forward to sit within good view of her Uncle.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-one, “Ruby’s Disappearance“, Wednesday, June 21st, 6:00 P.M. * 

Kate sat down to Alvina's good dinner and ate with a will. Her appetite had kicked up with a vengeance the last few days, and today was the first chance she'd really had to indulge it. She says, "Grandpere, while we're here maybe we can find some strawberries to take back. They're all I've been thinking about for weeks." The old elf laughed and some of the thick tension in the room eased, but it still stalked them through dinner. Ruby remained upstairs, but then she had a night out to get ready for, and who knew what else was going on up there. Kate didn't really want to know. 

As they finished up, Alvina came out to clear up the dishes and they all thanked her again for the dinner. "I suppose we'll want to wait for Ruby to see what we're going to look like before disguising ourselves. And we'll have to figure out how we're following." Mina Parker sweeps into the dining room, much the way Ruby normally does. She is dressed for the theater in her new evening gown. "Evening everyone. I hope you're all prepared for an exciting night," she says with an easy smile. 
http://www.lenox.com/cat/index.cfm?fuseaction=prod&cat=col&subcat=fash&flt=fash&pid=737&kf=117 

"Prepared for one, but hoping to find it exceedingly dull. Dull is much better for my digestion," Kate answered. "Ruby must be nearly ready by now, they won't want to be late." Mina laughs. "From what I know of my granddaughter, she takes her time primping. Not that she needs to. Someone might have to remind her to hurry up," she laughs. 

Manuel Gonzales stands and says with a smile, "My Mrs. Parker, you look ravishing. If you were not already married I would offer to be your escort." She smiles easily in return and nods her head. "Why thank you, that's very sweet. You may call me Mina. May I call you Manuel?" He says, "Certainly, Ruby has spoken of you so often I feel that I already know you." She replies, "Very good. While she was at my home she talked a lot about you too, all of you actually. She seemed very excited to have you all in her life. She was on a very bad path that if she continued would not have ended well. So I am very grateful to you all for the difference you have made to her." 

"Well, I suppose that should be me," Kate said with a smile. "Or at least it shouldn't be Mr. Gonzales or Nanuet." She left the others in the parlor and hurried up the stairs to the room they had stolen Ruby out of earlier. "Ruby? Mr. Eastman? You're going to be late," she called, knocking on the door. Kate waits for a while and hears no answer. When she eventually opens the door she sees George Eastman lying on the floor. Ruby is not in sight. The window is open and hanging out are the bed sheets, knotted together with the other end of the sheets tied to the bed-rail. Lying on the floor beside the dresser are a white left shoe, a white right glove and a white ascot. 

"Grandpere!" Kate shouted, and ran over to kneel next to George Eastman. She laid her fingers against his neck, checking to see whether he still lived. "Ruby's gone!" Mina heard the desperation in Katherine's voice and the concern on Gonzales face in return. With surprising speed for someone her age, Mina Parker runs up the stairs but she is still passed by the Indian Nanuet. Nanuet runs into the rooms and scans it quickly. Mina arrives behind him, pushes past Nanuet and over to Eastman. "Does he live Katherine?" She sees that he remains alive and there do not appear to be any puncture wounds on his neck although there is a red bruise on the side of his face. Kate says, "Yes, he's alive. But that bruise is going to nasty. He may need a doctor, but there's nothing I can do." 

Nanuet wastes no time. He runs back down the stairs, calling to Maska as he does. He senses no response from Maska, who is still outside on the same side of the house that the bed-sheets went down from. Going to the window he sees the wolf lying the lawn. Nanuet knows instinctively that the wolf still lives, as he would have sensed it had the animal died. Nanuet cautiously makes his way across the yard to his companion and carefully assesses the wolf's injuries. 

Kate looked at the items of clothing strewn about the room, then looked to see if Mr. Eastman had finished dressing. He was far enough along for her to know those clothes weren't his. Mr. Gonzales had arrived just a few steps behind Mina Parker. "I don't think those are Mr. Eastman's," Kate said, pointing out the clothes. "It must have been Turner. He wouldn't have left those accidentally." Mina hurries to the window and looks outside, looking for any clues she might find. "Look at this flower," she comments, "It's glowing slightly. That's a bit odd, no?" 

Mina turns and says, "I think you are right Katherine. Why would he leave them here for us to find? Perhaps they are clues themselves, where we can find Ruby. Do you think he wants us to confront him?" Kate kept looking at the clothes, something tugging at her memory. "That doesn't seem his way. If he wanted that he could have come downstairs for us... How did he..." She lifted her hand to her throat and looked at the ascot, then at the shoe. Kate exclaims, "He was the gods damn dog! White throat, white front paw, white rear paw. He's been invited in, no one is safe in this house now. Maybe that's what he wanted us to know." 

Mina's eyes grow dark and her lips form into a grim line. "The creature must have known Ruby's love of dogs from watching her in your Promise City." She comes over and kneels next to George, pushing some hair off his face. "Poor boy. Let's get him on the bed." Mina and Gonzales lift him gently off the floor and onto the bed, keeping his head raised. "It is good, he was not bitten." Mina stands and in a firm voice says, "We do not have much time. Surely he will not wait to try to turn Ruby. Do we have any idea where he might take her here? I know you all are just as new here as I." 

Gonzales says, "Perhaps, but turning her takes three days and he would have to cart her body around that whole time. He could travel much quicker with her as his still-living slave." Kate says, "Yes, that makes sense. Nanuet has been behind him destroying all his hiding places. He may have intended to return to Promise City with her, he'd been taking steps to set himself up there. Now he may be forced to flee wherever the train took his coffin. Mr. Gonzales, can we use those clothes to find him? Since we're not in your workshop I know it's doubtful." 

Gonzales replies, "I have only one more scry spell. I could use it now to find her present location but if they are moving that might not be helpful unless we could get to that spot before the spell ends. I also have one more transport spell, which could be used for that purpose but it might be better to use that to get her away from him instead." Kate replies, "You're right about that, which means we still have the challenge of finding them." She went over and looked at the rope of bed-sheets. "I suppose he would be strong enough to hold on to her and climb down at the same time." Kate started to pace, trying to think of the best way to find them quickly. "He must be staying close by, he was here during daylight. Shadows are safe enough for him, but to get here he would have had to travel through sunlight." 

She stopped suddenly and leaned out the window, looking toward the house where they had industriously pretended to garden earlier. "Could he be there? At the neighbors while they're away?" Gonzales looks out the window at the neighbors house that they had used for their own morning kidnapping and says, "That would make sense. The puppy did not show up until the shade from this house covered the yard. In fact, the sun still hasn't completely set now, so they probably exited back that way as well, although at this point Ruby could have possibly shielded him from the direct sunlight." 

Mina adds, "Isn't it possible he is still even in the house? Perhaps that is just a decoy, throwing the sheets out the window. We should also check the house just to be sure." Kate says, "Let's be quick then. We could be quicker splitting up, but if he's in the house no one should meet him alone. Check the upstairs, don't enter any rooms, just open door and look inside, then we can all see each other in the hallways. Once we're downstairs we'll send Alvina up to take care of Mr. Eastman." 

Mina nods, then hurries to the upstairs. She starts with the room she had napped and dressed in and opens the door, checking inside. She continues to check each door quickly. Kate and Mr. Gonzales also check the other upstairs doors. Kate does it very quickly, not believing they are in the house, but making sure they aren't is best. 

Nanuet has now checked Maska. The wolf appears to merely be asleep not far from where the makeshift sheet-ladder reaches the ground. Nanuet notes that several grains of a crystal powder are lying atop his skin as well as on the grass near him. Nanuet gathers as much of the crystal powder as he can quickly in his hand and then with his other hand he tries to wake Maska. The wolf companion awakens. 

After they check all the rooms upstairs Mina says, "I will stay with the boy. Katherine, why don't you ask the servants to come upstairs? All this will probably come as a shock to them but we don't have time to coddle them." Mina sits on the bed next to George and looks him over again. 
George appears to be uninjured aside from the bruise on the side of his face. As Mina holds him he begins to regain consciousness. Mina gently strokes his face. In a calming voice, much like Ruby's she says, "Don't try to move much Mr. Eastman. You're going to be alright but you should take it easy right now." 

Kate nodded and ran down the stairs to the kitchen looking for Alvina. "We need you upstairs, with ice if you have it. How much have you heard of our discussions today? And don't worry, I don't mind if you heard everything." "Oh, we would never eavesdrop," Alvina states. Kate says, "What's happened won't make much sense to you then. Mr. Eastman's taken a blow to the head and Miss West was kidnapped from the room. We need you to come care for him so we can go after her." Alivina get Rosaire and William to come upstairs. Rosaire examines the injury and then casts a healing spell on Eastman, causing the bruise to fade. Eastman gives a very vivid description of what transpired until he was knocked out, describing Turner in intricate detail. 

Kate looked over at the rose after Mr. Eastman finished his description. "I think we should take the rose with us. Aphrodite was obviously trying to warn them that something was wrong. Let us hope Diana is not a jealous goddess and that Aphrodite isn't angry with me," she said, and reached for the flower. "My, your job duties around here are vast," Mina comments to Rosaire. "Mr. Eastman is blessed to have found such caring and talented friends." 

"Now we know what this creature looks like and that those here in the house are no longer safe. I would assume though that he will not return here but you should be on guard anyway. Let us go outside to Nanuet, and hope he has a way to track them. Otherwise we may have no choice but to use one of Manual's spells." She smiles as she looks to the rose in Katherine's hand, "That is of course only if the goddess Aphrodite does not show us the way first." Kate says, "As I said earlier, I think they're in the house next door. Turner couldn't have gone far in the daylight, and no one is there right now. Or Turner took their minds, one way or the other.” 

The house manager William states "Mr. and Mrs. Collins are away visiting family down in Maryland. The only one who might be there now is their gardener and housekeeper, a German named Rolph Herrmann." Mina says, "That could be useful information, thank you. Take care of Mr. Eastman. Hopefully we'll return soon with Ruby." Kate says, “We will bring her back Mr. Eastman, have no fear." Kate looked to her teacher and they went downstairs. They all make their way downstairs and out back to Nanuet, finding him hovering over his wolf. With concern in her voice Mina asks, "Is everything alright with your friend?" 

Nanuet says, "Yes, I believe he will be OK. I think something used magic to put him to sleep. What have you ascertained about the mess upstairs?" Nanuet listens to what information they were able to gather from the clues left behind and their knowledge. "Well, hopefully Maska and I can try and track them. I would think that even if she was under his spells that Ruby would either have to walk or that he would have to carry her." Nanuet begins looking for tracks near the bottom of the "rope" coming out of the bedroom window and Maska tries to pick up Ruby's scent. 

Kate comments, "He's being careful about not killing here, probably since bodies would bring the authorities," Kate observed. She kept quite about her theory that they were next door, not wanting to influence what Nanuet found. "Crystal power, perhaps as the sand for a sleep spell." Gonzales says, "Belgium sands, an ancient sleep remedy." Nanuet is able to follow tracks of Ruby alone, no other, heading next door to the house that Kate and Gonzales had visited that morning. The tracks go around a break in the shrubbery, behind the carriage house, and to the back door of the house. It is a three-story brick design very similar to that of George Eastman's. 

Mina says quietly, "Well, let's go. Everyone prepare yourselves, and may the gods watch over us." 

Kate tucked the sands away in her spell components with a little self-satisfied smile as they reached the door to the house next door. She quite enjoyed being right. Mina comments, "I do have some spells that will be helpful," Mina whispers. "I can detect an undead creature but only for a limited amount of time. This seems like it might be the time. I can also help keep the creature from possessing someone, but it has to be before the possession actually occurs. If there was a way to break Ruby from the spell... I could cast it on her and prevent the creature from accessing her mind again. Does anyone know how we can accomplish that?" Kate says, "There is an elixir, but I don't have it, nor do I know how to create it," Kate whispered. "His destruction ends it.” 

Nanuet tries the door. Kate watched as Nanuet tried the door, and comments “I can open the door if it's needed." Nanuet finds the door locked and is unable to open it. Gonzales uses his final spell of that type to open it. Mina says, "I am going to use a spell but I will have to concentrate. I should be able to detect if he is in the house and nearby." Mina utters the incantation and begins focusing on what is just beyond the doorway. Kate watched carefully to see how this spell was cast, then turned her attention to the inside of the room, looking for anything obviously out of place. 

She detects that there is one powerful undead creature within the building and is able to determine that he appears to be on the middle of the second floor. She whispers, "He's here, on the second floor, right around where George's room is in his house. We should hurry, I doubt he's going to be unsurprised by our visit. I will be prepared with another spell but I am uncertain it will work, he is very powerful. Before we go, I am going to cast another spell. I believe Nanuet will be the most important of us in this battle, we need him to be able to use that arrow. This will help protect him from Turner's unwelcome influence." She again speaks an incantation. 

Mina states, "Now we are ready." Kate says, "I have some spells that worked against a vampire in Thomaswell, and a few other tricks," Kate whispered. "Quiet as we can, everyone. Do whatever you can to get Nanuet a clean shot at him." Kate paused for a moment, then bent and pulled off her shoes, which tended to click when she walked. Once she was silent, she started carefully forward with the others. The group of Kate, Mina, Nanuet, Gonzales and Maska head quietly across the room and head towards the stairs to the second floor. The building is nicely furnished. It is currently dark as the shades and curtains have been pulled shut and even pinned back at places, blocking out almost all remaining light of the still setting sun. 

Kate made sure to examine the windows carefully. Her little mirror was in her pocket, and she kept her eyes open for any mirrors in the home that would be small enough for her to carry easily. Turner had probably not chosen a room with western facing windows, but reflected light should work just as well. As they near the top of the steps they almost trip over a thin wire strung between the top landing rails around an-inch-and-a-half above the floor. The slow progress up the stairs suddenly stopped, and Kate leaned sideways to try to see why. Mr. Gonzales was gesturing, indicating a thin wire stretched across the top of the stairs. Kate listened carefully to see if the wire had set off any sounds and hitched up her skirts so she would be able to step over it. 

They all carefully step over the wire, Nanuet alerting Maska as well. Once on the second floor hallway they see that the wire goes around the corner to a series of tin cans tied together, which would have clanged together had the wire been tripped. Kate had been worried about Turner knowing they were coming, but apparently even a Vampire Lord's senses weren't sensitive enough for him to just know they were coming. If they were lucky, Nanuet would have a chance to shoot before Turner even knew they were there. Kate put the wand in her hand with Aphrodite's rose. 

Nanuet withdrew the blessed arrows from it's spot of safe keeping. He unslung his bow and was ready to take a shot if the opportunity arose. He continued in the direction that Mina had detected the undead presence. They arrive at the door to the room which was where the creature was felt. Gonzales reaches over to check the knob, finding the door locked. Kate stepped forward and mouthed silently to her teacher, "Let me." As quietly as she could she spoke the words that would magically unlock the door. The door unlocks.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-two, “Which way did they go?“, Wednesday, June 21st, 6:30 P.M. * 

Kate stepped to her place in the safety of the back of the group and gestured that she was ready. Nanuet steps towards the door, arrow readied. Mina gently places a hand on his shoulder, holding him back. She whispers very softly, almost prayer like, a final incantation before they enter the room. She mouths, "May the gods guide you friend." Mina steps to the side of the door against the wall, reaching for the door knob. When all are ready she quickly turns the knob and pushes the door open. 

There is a man in the room, but he is not Colin Turner. He is a burly man in dark work clothes with well-worn boots. There is a bed in the room, but the man is seated atop a coffin sitting in the center of the floor. Nanuet recognizes the coffin as the same wood and workmanship as the four of Turner's that he and John Harbrace had destroyed earlier in the week. At the sight of the people at the doorway the man leaps behind the casket, using it for cover. His head, shoulders and arms then rise back up over the coffin lid, a shotgun in his hands. Uncertain if a sleep spell would work on the man, Kate cast a grease spell on the shotgun in his hands. 

Mina throws a magic missile at the man with the shotgun, hoping to knock the gun out of his hands or at least throw his shot off before stepping away from the open door, moving five feet down the hallway. The missiles and grease spells both strike the shotgun simultaneously, causing it to fly from his grip and fall back against the wall. It still goes off, the shot striking a dresser cabinet in the room, obliterating two drawers and the clothing contained within. The man dives out from the casket and hurls himself towards the party. As he does so his face transforms slightly into a more inhuman shape and fangs now protrude from his mouth. 

As soon as the man hops off the coffin, Nanuet immediately drops to the floor and scrambles forward as quickly as he can trying to reach the side of the coffin closest to him. He tucks the blessed arrows back in the quiver. As the creature dives, Manuel waves his arms and chants before tossing some powder toward the creature. For good measure, he includes whoever might be in the coffin in the spell as well. Once the gun goes off Mina moves back into the doorway, pausing slightly to look for fragmented pieces of dresser to use as a stake. 

Kate backed away from the raging creature, more afraid than she'd wanted to admit. She lifted the wand and fired a charge at it. The creature ceases movement and collapses onto the floor. Gonzales states "That spell will only keep in that way for another eight minutes and likewise his coffin companion if it is occupied." Mina steps into the room as Nanuet stands. She picks up a couple of pieces of wood from the blasted dresser. She hands one to Nanuet, tucks one into the back of her skirt and the other in her hand. Nanuet steps towards the coffin and flings open the top, stake readied. 

Kate followed the others into the room, surprised at how easily her teacher had stopped the creature. Sadly, she could tell that spell was still beyond her skill, but hopefully after today she wouldn't have to do this again anyway. As the others worked in the room, Kate kept watch in the hallway in case Turner was elsewhere in the house. The coffin is empty except for a few inches of dirt on the bottom. Nanuet asks Gonzales, "What happens if I stake the creature? Will the spell wear off?" "Alright, someone stake that one," Kate said, pointing at the collapsed vampire on the floor. "He know we're here now, we have to move fast. Let's search the rest of the upstairs." 

Mina interjects, "If we have eight minutes, we should probably search the house first, as we might need this one to find out where Ruby is, if she isn't in the house. I only detected one powerful undead creature. It is possible my spell couldn't reach far enough though, I can easily cast another if we feel it's necessary." Kate says, "Let's search then, there's no time to argue about it." Nanuet stakes the unmoving creature and a speedy search is made of the remainder of the house, finding nobody else present. 

Mina states, "We didn't find tracks coming out the back door, Nanuet, can you please check the front door for tracks?" Nanuet checks the front door. He also sends Maska to try to pick up Ruby's scent. Kate spent a few moments getting her shoes back on. There were a couple outbuildings here. If they'd gotten out of the area finding them could be next to impossible. Maska is able to detect that Ruby had walked from the front door to the street. The scent ends there. Kate exclaims, "Damn it, they must have gotten into a carriage. The train station perhaps?" 

Mina sighs. "Any mistake now could cost us everything. The train station is the only place that makes sense at this point. We might have to use Manuel's spell soon." They head back next door to inform the others. While William is hitching up the carriage they describe the vampire slain to Alvina and Rosaire, who confirm that he matches the description of the groundskeeper who lived next door. George insists upon accompanying them on the next part of the journey, explaining how he will be able to get information from the people at the train depot rather quickly. 

They ride to the train depot, arriving at around 7:30 PM. The sun has now left the sky although the last remnants of light can still be seen over the horizon. George leads the group to the Office of the Depot Manager. He explains to the manager on duty the need to find two people who may have departed within the last hour. The manager confirms that two trains had departed, one eastbound the other southbound. He offers to go get the rail yard employees who assisted with the train's departure to see if any of them recognize George's description of Ruby or Turner. Mina states, "Yes, please do that sir. It would be most appreciated." 

Mina waits a moment after the manager leaves. "It seems we're on a wild goose chase. If they've gotten on a train, how we will have any idea where they've gotten off? Unless someone happens to remember selling them a ticket and where it was to. And then getting there before them..." For the first time since they've seen her, Mina Parker's mostly calm demeanor starts to crack as the desperateness of the situation starts getting to her. She asks, "Where would he be taking her?" 

Kate says, "I don't know. Nanuet destroyed the sanctuaries he was leaving behind him, so he'll be forced to somewhere we don't know about." George soon returns along with the rail yard manager. George says, "We have some degree of luck, there were here about forty-five minutes ago. The ticket office clerk and rail yard workers were certain it was Ruby given her photograph prominently featured in the newspapers a few days ago. She and the man she was with, who matched Turner's description, bought tickets on the Eastbound train which left a half-hour ago." 

The rail yard manager says, "The first scheduled stop is Syracuse, which they will reach in another forty-five minutes. They'll be driving through Seneca Falls Station in another five minutes. I can wire ahead and have them flag the train to a stop there if you would like me to. That's the only other train depot that is open in the evening hours between here and Syracuse." Mina thinks, What good is stopping the train there going to do? She says to the group, "I am unsure of what to do next. I imagine they would be gone by the time we arrived there ourselves." Nanuet ponders their dire situation. How could they possibly catch up to a train that was ahead of them. "How are we supposed to get to Syracuse ourselves?" he wonders out loud. 

They are interrupted by one of the rail yard workers who says something to the manager. The manager tells George, "Mr. Eastman, you had also asked about casket-sized boxes. I've just been informed that an item matching that description was loaded upon the southbound train that left forty minutes ago. Two men helped load that crate and purchased tickets for the train, neither of whom match the description of the two individuals that you were asking about. The first scheduled stop for that train is Elmira, which they won't be at for another hour. It would now be around Dansville. I could wire ahead to either Bath or Corning if you wanted to have it stopped before Elmira." 

Kate says, "Thank you, sir. Could we have a moment please?" The manager nodded and left the room as the group huddled together to talk quietly. "Mr. Gonzales is going to have to help us travel, which means we won't get back here tonight. In order to get to them we're going to have to get a look at them, which means leaving the station at least. I would prefer the train be stopped in Seneca Falls, it's smaller and we'd have a better chance. But we'd have to make that choice now." 

Mina states, "And what will be our plan? Confront the creature there in the station?" She taps her lips a couple of times. "Seems we won't have a choice. We need to be there and ready with that arrow. It's the only way to end this and get Ruby back. Will we ask them to get everyone off the train? If they don't choose to exit we'd have to board and confront him there in front of the other passengers." 

"Thus, the crux of the problem," Kate said. "There is one other possibility, and I don't like it, but it may be what we'll have to do. As long as they're traveling he cannot turn her. We can let them arrive at where they're going, and get a night's rest for ourselves. He will have to hide during the daylight. We could then come at him during the daylight hours in whatever room he is holed up in. If they are forced off the train at Seneca Falls they will have to hide there for the night or make way where Turner wasn't prepared to do it." 

Kate's toe was tapping on the floor. "If they are forced off we might not have to wait until morning. I hate to have the authorities turned on them, for the sake of the police, but it would get Turner on the run. I don't know." Nanuet says, "There is another coffin that was sent out the night he arrived here, don't forget that. I don't know if it matters or not but it something to keep in mind. If we know where they will be forced to exit the train then at least we have a chance. I think that's our only choice. Get them to stop the train and then get to where they have to be and go from there. This is just a mess." 

Kate replies, "I know Nanuet, I hate it too. Alright Mr. Eastman, have them stop the train. We need them to think everyone has to get off and the train isn't going any further tonight. If it's necessary I'll cover the costs for all the passengers to take another train tomorrow. Later on in the evening we can look in on them and travel to where they are. Hopefully they'll be alone and we can take care of this business. Once we go there we won't be able to leave." Mina says, “How will we travel there? You mentioned traveling with Manuel? What did you mean?" 

Kate looked around to make sure the room was still private, and she still leaned over to whisper in Mrs. Parker's ear. "Instantaneous travel. Through the same skills you have." Mina states, "Ah, I wasn't certain." Mina ponders a few moments before letting her thoughts spill out quietly. "I'm not entirely sure how that travel works. Why don't we travel first to the place where the train will stop and try to follow them that way. If we lose them, then we can use Mr. Gonzales other spell. We might find an opportunity to confront him there, if not, we go by daylight." 

Kate says, “"So get to where they are, rest for the night, and go after them in the morning? It has possibilities. We get there and find out where they are, perhaps those of us able to be disguised from him could follow and check out where they go. Then we can rest and regain our strength before dealing with the problem. We will have to look in on them from here though, or we won't know where to go. We need to see it first." 

Mina interjects, "I don't understand how we will rest. If we get there before them and don't confront them, watch them and find out where they go and don't confront them, if we then go to rest Turner will still have all night to get ahead of us again. Perhaps I'm not understanding your plan?" Kate says, “"I was just trying to clarify to myself the second part of what you said. I was hoping there might be some way we could recover our strength before we had to face him, but you're right, we can't give Turner time to get ahead of us. I was also assuming Turner would hole up until tomorrow night, and assuming is never a good thing." Kate had to fight the urge to pace. 

Regarding resting, Gonzales points out that the has with him the special magical tea of his Granddaughter Dorita that allows the person's body to feel as though they had rested for twice the amount of time of the actual resting. The party had last used this during the Town Festival in March in order to get an early morning start against Johnny Ringo.” Nanuet adds, “I don't think we can afford the luxury of allowing Turner to have the night to do with as he wishes. We need to get to Seneca Falls as quickly as possible. I don't know what is required to travel the way that you allude to but whenever we can do it with accuracy I think we should. We have to force Turner's moves, not give him a chance to regroup or rethink his next actions.” 

Kate continues, "We get the train stopped at Seneca Falls. We go back to Mr. Eastman's house or some private place and see where they are, then get there and get Ruby back. Anything more complicated could fall apart at some point. The one thing we've all agreed on is that train has to stop at Seneca Falls. Would you take care of that please, Mr. Eastman?" Eastman gets the Yard Manager to send the telegram but then they get a reply back stating that the train had already gone through that station. 

Kate didn't realize how tight her fist was balled until she felt something warm and wet trickling down her fingers. She lifted her hand and unclenched the fingers to see that she's pushed her fingernails into her palm. She took a couple deep breaths and wrapped her handkerchief around the palm. When they were again alone in the room she said, "Well, we talked ourselves out of one choice. Now I'd say we confirm they are on the train to Syracuse using the last scry, drink the tea, rest a few hours, and land at the Syracuse station before the train does." 

Mina says, "My dear, the train will arrive in Syracuse in about thirty-five minutes or so. The rest of your plan is solid, we should scry now to confirm Ruby is on the train, then travel to Syracuse now. That will give us the advantage of investigating the station before they arrive. The only question is how to get them off the train. Let's figure that out when we get there." Kate says, "I'd forgotten, and I'm not terribly familiar with New York. Mr. Eastman, do we know where the train is going after Syracuse? We may all have to buy tickets there and get on the train, perhaps." 

George replies, "Yes, it continues onward to Utica and then Albany." Kate says, "It's nice to know where we could end up. If they don't get off the train in Syracuse, we might have to get on it. Which might not be the worst idea. Then we could follow them off the train whenever they leave it." Gonzales says, "Okay, if I am going to do the transport spell I won't be able to bring all of us. I could manage the three smaller people and the wolf but Mr. Eastman will have to remain behind. I'll also need someplace to get a fire going in a metal brazier, but I don't think we will be able to do here in the manager's office without getting the whole place smoked up." 

Nanuet scouts the area for a suitable place for Mr. Gonzalez to cast his spell. He also mentally calls to Maska so that she will be close by and ready to join them for the magical trip. Gonzales indicates he will also need some sort of a water basin, preferably circular and at least a foot in diameter to cast his scry spell into. Mina asks, "George, is there a park nearby? One that has birdbaths? We could use one of those for the basin. Plus at this hour there probably wouldn't be anyone in the park." 

There is a park a few blocks away that the group heads over towards, finding a bird bath. It is getting dark but there are gaslights around the park providing some illumination. He states, "We should probably also get the fire going to get the brazier going in the event that we decide to leave now based upon the results of the scry. I will then begin the scry on Ruby now. Please note that the technical name for this version of the spell is Reflecting Pool, in that it is reflecting an image of somewhere else onto the water for our viewing. Thus, any creature that casts no reflection would also not be visible in the scry. 

Once we determine Ruby’s safety and condition I will then pull up on the scry, viewing the train car then the entire train from above and continue to pull back until we can see the surrounding countryside. The train should now be above the eastern Finger Lakes so as I pull up you will see Lakes Cayuga and Seneca to the south and Port Oswego along Lake Ontario around twenty miles to the north.” Oddly, what crossed Kate's mind was that it had only been a little later the night before when they had looked in on Ruby and found out she was in Rochester. 

Mina asks, "If you scry on Ruby and she's on the rain, will you still be able to transport us to the Syracuse train station?" He replies, "The spell starts on the individual and I can then shift around until it ceases. I would have to pull back and then zoom in on the train station ahead. Another possibility would be to transport us to somewhere on the train itself, although without tickets that could get us in trouble, plus there would be no way of assuring that a vampire was not present where we were going to if they are immune from detection." 

Kate says, "I think we're better off going to the train station. If they don't get off we can buy tickets and board there." Kate was starting to sound tired. The energy that came with the earlier panic had left and been replaced with fatigue. Nanuet says, "I thought the idea was to force the train to stop and go no further, or is that no longer an option?" Nanuet's head swam with all the things that could go wrong with these plans. "I think we should get to the train station and if the train proceeds from there then we board it and find Ruby. What happens next, I have no idea." 

Mina says, "I agree, to the train station. George, since we cannot take you with us, perhaps you can return to this station and have them disembark the passengers at Syracuse? Also, since we will have to take a train to return anyway and we don't know what condition Ruby will be in, maybe you want to get on the next train and meet us there? You never know if we might need your help. If we leave the station we could leave you a note where we have gone." George says, "The station office has a telegraph machine. Why don't I just plan on staying there until I hear from you." 

Mina replies, "Good idea. We'll do that. Hopefully this will all go smoothly and the next time you see us we'll have Ruby safe and sound." She turns to Manual. "I suppose we're all ready. Let's go and get there before they do." He begins the spell.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-three, “The Town Council Meeting“, Wednesday, June 21st, 1:30 P.M. * 

In Promise City, Arizona, a table has been set up on stage for the council, with three chairs facing the audience along the back of the table and two more chairs on each end. The council are seated in the rear and left side chairs with the right side chairs for Chester and Shaw. The first order of business is the election of chairman. Manuel Escobar is nominated as he had received the greatest number of votes but he eloquently differs to Burton Lumley, due to the man's experience as the President of the Merchant's Association. Lumley is unanimously elected. Chester leans over to Shaw and whispers, "What does the chairman do?" Chester leans over to Shaw and whispers, "What does the chairman do?" Chester nods and says, "OK. Thanks. I'm kinda new to all this." 

The next item of business is to discuss income to run the town. Lumley suggests that the Merchant's Association dues be discontinued with the Town Council adopting a similar schedule to replace it, but to also extend the requirement to food and service businesses which were exempt from having to join the Merchant's Association. There is considerable discussion of this, but the conclusion is that as long as this dues schedule remain low then it should work for the ever growing town. Chester thinks, That'll be more fair, spreading out who pays the taxes. Can't imagine Jake will be happy with it, but if the schedule is low enough, it won't hurt too bad. 

The next agenda item is the town's Fire Department. They invite Fire Marshall Jeff Mills up onto the stage to address the group. He outlines that based upon the previous fire the thing they need most are a second pump and more hoses. Emily was nodding unknowingly with the decision to get firefighting equipment quickly. "," she approached the main table and whispers into her Uncle’s ear "Everybody should have that, Everybody." He voices that sentiment to the table. The town council unanimously votes that they be purchased as soon as possible. 

The next agenda item is the situation of the saloons being open late and disturbing other townspeople. Doctor Eaton speaks tactfully of how some places have been inconsiderate of others and the need for families with younger children to get the time to sleep. However, with three saloon owners on the council he is unable to get any agreement from them on putting limits on weekend hours, with them only agreeing to close windows and keep people inside after 11:00 PM on weeknights. Emily had noticed some of the noise late at night, but it wasn't any louder than Chicago, so it hadn't particularly bothered her. That was a lot of saloon owners on the council. 

The next agenda item is the Promise City School. Doctor Eaton stands and makes an impassioned speech about how the human's only school was a mistake and how he is thankful for the Hoover School. He proposes that the Hoover School be town-sponsored rather than having to rely on the altruism of the Committee for Racial Equality. Burton Lumley says that he sees some of the teacher's present and would like their opinion. Chester raises an eyebrow when Dr. Eaton speaks and whispers to Shaw, “ It's a good idea. If the school is for every child, then the town should fund it. He's made a big turn-around in the past couple weeks.” 

Mollie stood up, trying to think of what to say. "It's right that it's unfair to have five men supporting the education of most of the town's children. We'd be grateful for the support of the entire town, but it should be known that our methods aren't what you see in most schools. Our concern is to give the children a practical education that will prepare them for life out west. And if we're going to be the public school, it won't be long before we need more room. The building could be renovated to serve well, but then Mrs. Kale would need a new place to live." 

Emery Shaw asks "Where is Mrs. Kale? We would like to hear from her." Emily looked at her Uncle as he inquired about Mrs. Kale and listened to the answer. At least it sounded like they didn't want to change how the school worked. 

Mollie says, “She was called away on an emergency and had to travel unexpectedly. But I believe she had a conversation about this with Mr. Escobar yesterday." Manuel says, "I believe that she is not opposed to us moving in this direction. I say that between now and the next meeting we look into the economics of either building a new school or purchasing and renovating the current one." Lumley takes that as a motion and it carries unanimously. 

Emily had been listening to the meeting, and was growing more and more confused. Finally, she leaned over to her Uncle and whispered, "If they will do the arguing about laws and money and such, what is your job?" Emery Shaw replies, "My job is to set the vision and direction for the council, and then to manage the daily operations of the town after that in compliance with the overall vision and scope." 

She says, "Um... okay. So that means you're in charge of making sure what the council decides, happens?" He replies, "And more importantly, I am responsible for making unilateral decisions when immediate answers are needed to situations and there isn't the time to assemble the council." "Ahh," Emily said with an emphatic nod. "I knew there had to be something more to it. I'm glad they aren't going to change Mrs. Kale's school too much. As far as school goes it's not so bad. Although it won't be so nice with Nakomo going away." 

When the meeting adjourns, Chester goes up to the Emery Shaw. "Mr. Mayor? Who handles hiring my deputies? The Merchants' Association did that in the past, but it seems like it would change with having a real government. Reason I'm asking is that I want Hank Hill to replace me. I'll need to replace Eduardo Rodriguez, but I haven't started looking." 

Shaw replies, "You bring the names of people who you are nominating for Deputy positions to the Town Council and if at least three of the five council members agree they are approved for hire. You and I also each have the authority to deputize for the short-term without Council approval in the event of emergencies." Chester says, "That sounds good to me. Thanks. I'll put Hill's name in now to get things started." Chester shakes Shaw's hand. 

Chester then finds Vera Blake. "Councilor? I want to hire Hank Hill as my deputy. Mayor Shaw says I need three yes votes from the council." Vera says, "I'll support you in any decision you want to make Deputy...I mean Marshal. You should have fairly free reign to run your area as you see fit. I feel we should only intervene if there are problems or complaints." Chester smiles at her misstep. "That's OK. I can barely believe it myself. I appreciate your support. Thanks." He looks at his pocket watch. "I better go. We still have some open cases." 

Jake is still idly glancing through the old newspaper and nursing a whiskey when broad shouldered Bradford Rhinehardt enters through the front door. Rhinehardt's hands are tucked into the waistband of his black wool trousers. He stops his whistling and nods to Jake with a smile. "Harry," Jake calls out across the room, "this man looks thirsty. How about a beer for him." Jake raises a hand and with a pair of fingers indicates the chair next to his own. Rhinehardt deposits his stout form into the chair and places his hands on the table. 

"The Lucky Lady is short one dealer." Jake says with a faint smile. "Know anyone who might be interested in filling the position?" "Yah, I believe that I may know somebody who could do that task," the man answers with a smile. He then adds, "Provided that my payment is more than just beer and wurst." "Heh. Since there are no plump young working ladies at the Lucky Lady we will have to make the balance of your compensation in cash." Jake chuckles. "Dealers give twenty percent of their winnings to the house and keep the rest. Up to you to tip the help as you see fit. Our former dealer worked six days with Mondays off. We can negotiate that if you like. The owners get first choice of nights." Jake explains the current schedule. "You have met the staff, they are stand up kind of folks. What do you think?" 

Mr. Rhinehardt replies, "That sounds fair and reasonable Jake, you have yourself a dealer. I was impressed with the staff, particularly Miss. Peacock, she seemed to keep the tournament running like a well oiled machine. I assume that she manages this place for you." Jake says, "No. Darla wanted some nights off for her and her man, Michael George, who bartends here as well. They used to run a small saloon together. For now she handles the Faro table, and rather well it seems. If she wanted to do more, I would welcome it. The less I have to do the better." 

Rhinehardt replies, "You should talk to her about it and make it financially worth her while. There's no reason she can't have an assistant manager for the nights she is off as long as she is here for the busier times." "I do have some partners that might care to have a say in it." Jake shrugs. He explains to his old friend Branford the situation, partners and potential new partner. "Once that settles out, I can see how they all feel about it and if they are interested we can approach Darla Peacock.” 

Jake smiles and says, “Pick yourself an available room here if you care to, or find another place in town to stay. You need to be thinking about how to make yourself comfortable." Rhinehardt replies, "The room I had for the tournament will do quite nicely. So you pretty much have things divided into quarter-ownerships then? Seems pretty simple to me, each of you gives up one-percent of the profits to the manager, which will give her the incentive to make sure that the profits increase. Dang, sorry Jake, don't mean to tell you how to run your business. " 

"I should have asked you to buy in instead of Harry Rote." Jake says in matter of fact manner with only a hint of sarcasm. Rhinehardt says, "Can't afford it, although you can let Miss Peacock know that I might be interested in that Assistant Manager's position." While they are talking Cornelius Van Horne enters the Lucky Lady and goes to the bar, ordering up three glasses of Kentucky Bourbon. “That," Jake points towards the bar and Van Horne, "is a man that needs assistance. Two drinks could be one for each hand, but three...." Jake smirks and then says slightly louder, "Can we offer you a seat?" 

"Indeed," the large man replies, handing the other two glasses to each. "Can I take it that you will both we working together going forward?" Jake smiles. "Seems so." Van Horne replies, "Very well. I was thinking Mr. Cook, this particular establishment worked well for the tournament but doesn't really have the atmosphere that I prefer. Might you perhaps be willing to make some sort of trade, my five-percent ownership here for five-percent of the Palace Saloon instead?" 

Jake stares at Van Horne for half a minute and strokes his chin, pretending to discern the hidden motive in the big Georgian's request. "I can agree to that. Once McCoy finishes refurbishing the place, we will make certain there are plenty of young ladies about for your visual or other pleasures. I expect to have some new talent from out of town as well." 

Van Horne replies, "Excellent Mr. Cook. I also wanted to let you know that you are $ 2,000 richer as a result of the tournament due to your twenty-percent ownership of the Lucky Lady. I had refunded two of the entry fees, namely for Mr. Adair as he was unable to finish due to circumstances beyond his control and for Mr. Masterson as his elimination was largely due to Mrs. Enion's cheating and I didn't want him to have hard feelings about how things turned out. But for the other twenty-eight participants the entry fees totaled $ 82,250, less the $ 50,000 prize purses and expenses of approximately $ 12,250, for a total profit of $ 20,000 for the venture." 

Jake says, "So the Lady's profit is ten thousand? Very nice. I know that all the staff involved was paid, and if experience is any indication you paid them well for their part. I would still suggest the Lucky Lady owners contribute a portion of that as a bonus to our employees that participated in the tournament. I would be happy to give ten percent." Van Horne replies, "An excellent suggestion. I've always felt that treating employees right was the way to go." 

Jake says, "I will speak to Job about it. There is no one else around to make any decisions, so between us is enough." Al Brower enters the Lucky Lady with Madge Duprey on his arm in the company of Pierre Jaquet. "Now there is a sight that I was looking forward to see," Jake says loud enough for Brower to hear him. The trio does not approach after hearing Jake speak, he wonders if they are uncomfortable speaking in front of Van Horne and Rhinehardt. The young gambler excuses himself for a moment from his table companions and goes to greet Brower, Duprey and Jaquet. 

He receives a warm welcome from the trio. Madge says to Jake, "A mutual friend has indicated that you had a part in my return." "Just a small one, hardly worth mentioning," he smirks, "I trust you will not hold it against me." She replies, "Not at all." Al Brower says, "She's not going back to the Gay Lady though, Madge is now the lead singer at the Comique." "Wonderful. I am very happy for you both. I much prefer your talents being used to steal customers for the Comique over the Gay Lady," Jake chuckles. "I am quite pleased this has all worked out. No more sneaking around for you two." 

Madge says "No, Albert is all mine. And the trip away wasn't without reward in and of itself, although I did miss Al terribly." Jake presses his lips together to keep from snickering when Madge calls him Albert. "May I ask, what was rewarding about your travel?" She smiles and lowers her voice adding, "It was nice to be in a place where my hidden talents did not need to stay hidden. And Pierre was appreciative of some of the trinkets that I brought back to him." "Ah." Jake nods and says nothing more about that topic. "Good to have you back, Promise City is a brighter place for it. Though it will difficult to deal with Al always wearing that grin." Jake gives him a friendly poke. 

Pierre catches Jake's attention and gestures him aside. "I had a chance to identify those bullets inside those weapons that you brought me. Of the ones that will fit your peacemaker, six are magical rounds that will improve accuracy by ten-percent and two others will induce sleep. Most of the remaining bullets were non-magical although there were two rifle rounds designed to improve accuracy by twenty-five percent. Jake says, "Would those rifle rounds work in my Spencer carbine? Too bad I never find anything for that Swiss rifle Shaw gave me. Beyond the rounds I can use is there enough left over to compensate you for your trouble?" 

Pierre replies, "Yes, the rounds were made for a Spencer. Unfortunately you are unlikely to find rounds for your Swiss rifle outside of Switzerland as they rifles are generally not made or sold to civilians." "Yes, makes sense. Thanks. I will stop by your shop tomorrow." Jake buys them a drink and chats with them for a short while. 

The evening wears on, just another night at the Lucky Lady dance hall and saloon. Jake chooses to drink lightly and retires earlier than usual.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-four, “Off to Elmira“, Wednesday, June 21st, 7:30 P.M.* 

The scry starts and Ruby West comes into focus. She is sitting in a chair in a train’s passenger car, a blank expression on her face. A sleeping man who they do not recognize is in the aisle seat to her right. The window seat to her left is unoccupied. As he adjusts the view they can see that around two dozen people are in the same passenger car. He pulls up for an aerial view revealing them to be in the second of four passenger cars. He continues to pull back and they see more of the train. In front of the passenger cars are the engine and two coal cars. Behind the passenger cars are three flatbed cars with logs lashed to them. Behind those are twenty-six enclosed freight cars followed by the caboose. 

The view continues to widen, now showing a five mile radius of the train, then ten. They see the lights of a large community around ten miles ahead of the direction the train is heading. Gonzales comments, “They’re closer to Syracuse than I would have expected.” He continues to widen the view, now to a fifteen-mile radius then twenty. None of the Finger Lakes appear to the south, although a pair of lengthwise north-to-south lakes now appear north of the train rather than the anticipated Lake Ontario. George states “Those are the Finger Lakes, the closest one that we’re seeing is Kueka Lake. The community that the train is approaching isn’t Syracuse, it’s Corning. They're on the southbound train, not the eastbound one.” 

Mina asks, “Did we find out what the next stop was on the southbound train?" George says, "The only scheduled stop in New York is in Elmira, around fifteen miles after Corning. Beyond that that train’s three other stops are all in Pennsylvania, first Scranton, then Allenstown and lastly Philadelphia." Mina says, "We'd better be off to Elmira then. If they get to a large city we'd lose them." Kate nodded. "Mr. Eastman, it would be better for us if everyone has to get off the train when we get there, and won't be able to get back on for some time." 

Gonzales says, "Okay, before this spell ends I'll zoom back in and follow the tracks forward. Help me out here Mr. Eastman, I'm not familiar with south-central New York." The spell zeros in on Corning until they can distinctly make out the railroad tracks. Gonzales then does a sweep southeast along the Chemung River until the tracks reach the next large community. George says, "That's Elmira." The focus narrows until the train depot is seen. There is quite a bit of activity going on there. 

Gonzales states, "Let's find somewhere. He widens the view and sees some farmlands with large amounts of brick and stone debris. George says, "That was the site of a prison for Confederate prisoners back during the Civil War. They demolished the building afterwards and locals have been using the materials" Gonzales says, "That section with two partially standing walls should work nicely." The spell then ends. Gonzales says, "Alright, are we ready?" Kate nodded and stepped closer to the fire, holding out her hand in readiness. Mina replies, "I believe we are Manual." She steps closer to him. "What do we do?" 

Nanuet and Kate are both familiar with this type of travel and tell Mina what to do as Manuel throws the pink powder on the brazier and says the incantation while they hold hands (or paws in Maska's case). They appear by the rubble wall that they had seen in the scry. The air is around five degrees warmer than Rochester and there is a hint of a rainstorm in the air. Gonzales says a command word that extinguishes the flame in brazier and immediately cools it. He then stows it back into his satchel. He points to the southwest and says, "The depot is that way around a half mile." As they walk in that direction Gonzales says, "If anything goes wrong here in Elmira just split up and run to safety. We can regroup at the Quarry Farm, owned by the Crane Family. Katherine and I have a friend staying there at the moment who has considerable resources and connections if needed." "We do?" Kate asked, genuinely confused. "You know more than I, then..." 

Mina smiles, "Manuel, I'm sure you realize that I am not going to run and leave my granddaughter behind. No matter what. I don't expect any of the rest of you to stay if things go badly though." Gonzales replies, "I am not suggesting that we abandon her at all, far from it, all of us are deeply committed to rescuing her no matter what the cost. But if we need help from the local authorities it might be easier to obtain it with the help of this town's most celebrated long-term guest. That contingency plan would only be for a worst-case-scenario." 

A slightly confused Kate says, “So who is our celebrated friend?“ Gonzales replies, "Mr. Sammuel Clemmens, known by his pen name of Mark Twain. From fall to spring they reside in Hartford Connecticut but they spend all of their summers here in Elmira, his wife's home town. The Crane family are his in-laws and they even expanded their farmhouse a decade back to give Clemmens his own private room to write in. He's written almost all of his novels here. According to Edwin Booth, Mr. Twain declined the invitation to the Promise City poker tournament because he didn't want to delay his return to Elmira, so he would be here now." 

"My, you have a lot of friends in high places!" Mina exclaims. Kate says, "I didn't realize you'd spent much time talking with Mr. Booth. I'd be glad to see Mr. Twain again, but not today. Under better circumstances." Mina states, "Alright, let's go get my granddaughter back." She shivers at the site they had seen earlier, that blank look on Ruby's face, like the life had already been sucked out of her. She begins walking towards the city. Kate walked close to her teacher but quickly. They needed to get there before the train with enough time to see and conceal themselves if that's what they decided to do. 

Kate says, "When we get there, should we just watch to see if they get off and follow them? I don't think any of us want to start anything in the station in front of so many innocent people." Mina says, "Well, I believe George was going to attempt to get the railroad to get everyone off the train for us. Then if they get off we follow. If they stay on the train... I don't know. Perhaps we should buy tickets just in case. But I doubt they'd let Maska on the train. We might have send a couple of us on the train and hopefully force them off." 

Gonzales says, "We could make the wolf invisible and should perhaps do that to some of the rest of us. Turner would recognize both Nanuet and Kate from their past encounters, and if he or his associates had been watching Eastman's house today he might have seen either myself or Mina as well. I have two magical disguises with me that we can use, one is a much younger version of myself. The other is a human female of late middle age. The spells only change the visual appearances but not the voices." 

Mina says, "Well, that makes things simpler. How many invisibilities do we have? If we have two then Maska and Nanuet could go invisible so that bastard doesn't see the arrow coming. And you and Katherine can use the disguises." Kate asks, "How many can we make invisible altogether?" Gonzales says, "I only have one more invisibility spell left as I already used my other two today, so if I place it on Maska I won't be able to do another. Once we head over this next hill we will be in sight of the train depot, so if we are doing anything to change appearances we had best do that now." 

Nanuet talks as they walk briskly towards the station. "What would we do without you Mr. Gonzalez?" Nanuet says with half a smile. "We have to be prepared to board the train, as many of us as is possible, in case they don't disembark here. Remember that Turner has the power of domination and can get his way in many situations if he needs to. He may have some power over the conductor." 

Mina says, “Alright then. My suggestion would be Maska to be invisible, in case we have to get on the train. Kate should wear one of the disguises since Turner knows her. Perhaps Nanuet should wear the other, Turner knows of him too, this that correct? Does he know Manuel? He may know me, if he followed Ruby to my house or the theater last week or he even might get the resemblance. But he might not if he is distracted." Gonzales states, "Well Mrs. Parker, one advantage to keeping you as yourself is if we need to talk to anybody in authority or send communications to Mr. Eastman, as you are a respected New York state resident, so would carry more weight than any of the rest of us." 

"That is very true, Manuel, I shall stay myself. I don't like to hide my appearance anyway," she replies, "So that leaves one other person who will have to stay visible and themselves." Kate says, "I have the Maddie disguise as well. It's possible Turner saw her in Thomaswell, but she kept mostly to herself there. She would at least ring fewer bells with him than myself. But yes, I must be disguised, for more than one reason. I'll be the middle-aged woman, there's no need for me to be invisible." 

They stop and Manuel says, "Alright then, Nanuet will be the younger version of myself, the wolf will be invisible, Kate will be the older woman and Mrs. Parker and I will stay ourselves although I may tweak our hair color and length with cantrips to give us some change. I'll cast the spell on him and we'll have the two of you transform. Remove any items on your person now that you'll want in the other form.” 

"I don't really have much," Mina comments. She places her purse on the ground and says, "I'm ready." "I changed my hair and eye color like that once, and it was enough to fool the Earps," Kate said. "And they were actively looking for me." She pulled the rose and wand out of her pocket and the derringer from her bodice. Lastly she dropped the small pouch that held spell components and the one that held her money. "I think that's it. I wish I'd gotten that silver dust." 

Gonzales assists with the transformation of both Nanuet and Kate. He then casts a pair of cantrips on Mina, making her hair much longer, flowing down below her waist and changing the shade to blonde. On himself he changes his hair color from black to a sandy browish-blonde color and also has it flow down to his waist, tying it with a cloth into a ponytail and making sure the points of his ears are covered by the hair. He then casts another one onto his chin and upper lip, creating a matching browish-blonde beard and mustache rather than his usual clean-shaven elvan face. 

Mina gives a little laugh. "I guess I'm about to find out if blonds have more fun. Now that we're all transformed, do we have a plan?” Gonzales takes out his pocket watch and says, "By my watch we still have another fifteen minutes until the train enters the station. It'll take us five minutes more to walk there, let's go, we can plan on the way." Mina says, “If George managed to get everyone off the train we can just follow them to wherever they go. If not, we'll have to board and try to get them off the train ourselves. I would imagine the last thing we want to do is confront them on the train." 

Kate says, "You're right about that. There will be too many innocents there, and too many people Turner could turn to his side to get in our way. I will consider this a success if we can just get Ruby away from him. Killing him would be ideal. I don't think we can plan too much, since we don't know what will happen. If they get off the train we can discretely follow them. If they stay on we can buy tickets and go with them to their destination. Then we can take him out wherever he hides through the daylight." 

Mina asks, “But will Ruby come willingly? I don't know much about being a slave versus him trying to raise her. How does he make one a slave anyway?" Kate says, "I'm not certain how it works. You'll want to avoid eye contact with him if you can, although I'm not sure how important that is. He just somehow imposes his will on your own. What he did to Ruby seems stronger than what he's done before; what he did to me once. He just told me that I thought it would be best for Ruby to go with him and I did my best to convince her. Other Vampires have tried to force me to their will, but he is the only one my mind couldn't resist." 

"I wonder what will happen if we just try to take her?" Mina ponders as she walks. She gives a small, determined smile. "I guess we'll find out." Kate says, "She'll fight if he's used his power to convince her she wants to be with him. If he's just taken her will, she might just go with whoever guides her. I have no idea." "Her eyes just looked so... blank. I hope it is not something that can't be undone." Mina shivers but does not give up hope. "Well then, any last minute plans? I think we are just going to have to go in and do our best with whatever situation we find before us." 

They arrive at the train depot. Things appear to be fairly quiet at this time of the evening, with around a dozen people waiting patiently for the train. Four rail yard workers are out among the tracks with a small engine that is pushing a series of six freight cars, possibly to link them onto the soon-to-arrive train. There are two people inside the ticket office, one of who appears to be a policeman. Two other train station workers attired as conductors are waiting along the platform. 

Nanuet says, "Don't we need tickets in case the passengers don't disembark? I agree that if they let us on the train we need to get on quickly and quietly and see what situation lies before us before we react. If they get off we follow them, at least until we are out from under public scrutiny." Kate comments, "No one here looks like they expect the train to be delayed. I'll go buy tickets in case we need them," Kate said, leaving the others standing on the platform. She went inside the office to the counter and said, "Four please." 

"We know she is in the second car," Mina says to Nanuet and Manuel, "We should move closer to the front of the station. Even if they do not exit the train they might be adding new cars and that takes a bit of time, giving us time to get on and try to get Ruby off. I have no doubt that Mr. Turner is sitting in the window seat looking for trouble so he might be ready for us." Nanuet says, "Sounds like a wise plan to me." Nanuet begins moving to where he believes the front of the train will be when it arrives. 

"Wait!" Mina reaches out and gently grabs Nanuet's arm, stopping him. "Before you go I want to cast the spell on you that will help with your aim when it's time for the arrow. I have to do it now or there will be too many people around for me to do it. But you must not attack before you use the arrow or the spell will be used, you only have one chance." Mina casts a true strike on Nanuet. 

She continues, "I am wondering if it would be better if we split into two groups. That way if he recognizes one of us hopefully the other group will still be a surprise. Also, if they do not exit the train and someone has to get on, he may try to exit the train at that point. The other group could be waiting closer to the exit, to follow them or confront them when they get off. If we must, as per Katherine's suggestion, we can follow them until the creature must hide for the daylight hours and confront him there." 

Kate buys the tickets. While she does so she notices that the policeman is holding a telegram in his hands and catches the name of the sender on the top of the telegram as 'George Eastman'. She returned to the others and said quietly, "The officer over there is holding a telegram from Mr. Eastman. It's possible he might be intending to search the train, or maybe he will have everyone disembark. I don't know." "At least we know he got to them." Mina recounts what she just said to the others. "What do you think about having two separate groups?" 

Kate says, "As long as we can see each other I don't see any harm in it. It is true he might try to leave the train after we get on. The platform isn't that large anyway, we won't be far from each other." Mina replies, "Alright then, let's plan on that. I could go with Nanuet and you could stay with your teacher, that way if something happens he could protect you probably better than I can. What do you think?" "I would like to stay with my teacher," Kate agreed, but looked at Mina a bit oddly. "You think I need more protection?" she asked, obviously curious rather than offended. 

Mina says, "Well dear, Ruby has told me all about you and your friends. She was rather terrified the last time you got bitten by some other creature like Turner before. There is also your son to consider, If you think you would be safer a different way, just say the word.” Kate says, "I'd be safer in a cabin in the north of Canada, but as that isn't a option staying near my teacher will do." Mina replies, "Of course." 

She continues, "So now we have two groups, Nanuet and myself, and you and Manuel. The question is, who should board the train if they aren't forced off? I would imagine you would not want to confront the creature in that way if you don't have to. Nanuet and I could do it, with you and Manuel staying closer to the rear of the train. Perhaps Nanuet may even want to leave Maska with you?" Nanuet nods in agreement. "Sounds like the best idea. That way she is available to track if needed." Kate agreed as well and walked down the platform with her teacher away from the other others who would wait near the edge of the platform where the train would arrive. The whistle sounds from the approaching train in distance and those at the depot can now hear it around a mile away.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-five, “The best made plans of mice and men often go astray”, Wednesday, June 21st, 8:15 P.M. * 

The train pulls into the station and comes to a halt, the four passenger cars along the depot landing. Of the other twelve people at the station five pick up luggage and prepare to board while the other seven appear to be waiting for passengers to depart. The two conductors along the track go to the front and rear doors of the first passenger car and open them. Four people depart from the first car as the conductors move back to the second car. Mina and Nanuet place themselves near to the first door of the second car while Kate and Gonzales stand closer to the third car. 

Mina strains to see if she sees Ruby sitting in the area the scry spell indicated. They wait to see if she and Turner exit the train. Kate kept one eye on the train and the other on the officer holding the telegram. The conductors reach the second car and open the doors. Four people exit, none of them being Turner or Ruby. Mina sees Ruby still seated in the car, a man to either side of her. She appears to now be asleep. Kate notices both the policeman and ticket office manager intently watching the train. An elderly couple enter that car and find seats near the rear. 

Kate dug into her handbag, pretending to look for something, then pulled out her little mirror. She held it low in her hand and looked down into the reflection of the train, looking to see if the men with Ruby were vampires. The man to Ruby's left casts no reflection. Kate cannot see his face at the moment but his build and height resemble that of Turner. Mina catches Kate's eye and nods, making sure Kate was prepared before boarding the train with Nanuet following. She walks slowly towards Ruby, hoping Turner would take her granddaughter and exit out the back. 

Kate met the gaze briefly then turned to her teacher. "Only the one on her left is one of them," she whispered. "The other might be a slave." At this point all four passenger car doors are open and people who were entering or leaving have done so. Outside the rail yard workers are busy uncoupling the caboose to add on some more freight cars. Ruby remains asleep as is the man to her right. The man to her left raises up his head and looks around. 

"I hope that officer isn't looking for one of us," Kate whispered urgently. "We're going to have to get on in a minute." She looked at the man next to Ruby who had just lifted his head, hoping to get a better look at his face. A shiver runs down Kate's spine as she recognizes the face of Colin Turner. At this point there are now fourteen passengers seated within the second car which can seat a total of ninety-six, spread out throughout the sixteen rows of three seats on each side. 

"Is there a way to make lots of smoke without fire in that train car? Force everyone off?" Kate whispered to her teacher, making it look like she was arguing with the old man about getting on the train. Gonzales says, "Sleep might work, but he would probably recognize what we were doing if we attempt spells now." 

Mina whispers over her shoulder to Nanuet, "He doesn't seem to have noticed us. We'll have to confront him directly." She remembers Kate's words as she walks towards the pair, closing the gap until they are about six feet away from Ruby and Turner. Turner looks at Parker and the disguised Nanuet. There is no hint of recognition on his face, however he does continue to watch them as they approach. Mina decided that there was no going back now. They had no better plan, no way to get them off the train but of their own accord. Mina walks about a foot closer then stops. Speaking to Turner but remembering Kate's words to not look in his eyes she says, "I believe you have something that belongs to me Mr. Turner." 

He looks up and says, "Then we should discuss that. Geoff, please give the woman your seat." The sleeping man immediately awakens and stands up in the aisle." "By the gods what is that woman doing?" Kate whispered urgently, looking again at the officer. "And what did that telegram say to do?" She was torn between trying to find out and getting immediately on the train. "I'll be right back," Kate said and walked over to the officer. "Ain't nobody left to get off that train, officer. Who's the telegram for?" 

The officer replies, "The telegram...are you Mrs. Willamina Parker?" Kate says, "I'm here with her. The telegram would be from Mr. Geroge Eastman. She board the train, thinking it wasn't here. I stayed to wait." The policeman looks skeptical and says, "You are one of the detectives? Do you have any identification to prove your identity?" She replies, "Yes, I'm one of the detectives. I'm not carrying anything that would identify me, it's too dangerous. I understand your distrust, officer, but Mr. Eastman is very concerned that we find the people we're looking for. I'd prefer not having to board that train without his further instructions." 

Inside the train Mina says, "I'd much rather we take our discussion outside Mr. Turner." Mina takes a step closer to Geoff, but still makes sure not to look either in the eye. At this point, she is acting like Nanuet is not with her, in case Turner or his associate apparently didn't notice them speaking earlier. Turner stares intently at her face and says, "Please have a seat Ma'am, we can speak in front of my fiancé." 

Mina pauses to take in the situation. Not sensing too much of a choice, she actually does take the seat next to Ruby. She says softly to her granddaughter as she squeezes her hand, "Ruby, Ruby darling...Look at me honey, please." Colin Turner states, "Yes Ruby, look at this woman." Ruby awakens and turns he head towards Mina, a totally blank expression on her face. Mina says, "She is not your fiancé." She keeps her voice low and practically growling she says, "What did you do to her, you bastard?" 

While Mina is looking at Ruby and in the direction of Turner the man Geoff reaches across with a handkerchief in his hand and placing the hand over her nose and mouth. Mina recognizes the smell of chloroform." Mina struggles against Geoff, using all her energy to attempt to elbow him in his manly parts to get free, while trying her best to hold her breath. While this is happening Geoff is standing in the aisle beside them, effectively blocking Nanuet's immediate view of what is going on. 

Likewise, the policeman and ticket manager inside are no longer watching inside the train at the moment, being distracted by Kate. Gonzales is dividing his attention between the train and the ticket office. The officer hand Kate the telegram. It reads: 

From: George Eastman, Eastman Manufacturing Inc., Rochester, New York 
To: Elmira Railroad and Police 

A woman has been kidnapped from Rochester and is on that train that will be arriving soon in your city. The man is named Colin Turner and is a powerful European Wizard with many arcane magics at his disposal. The woman is my fiancé Constance Grace West and is currently a victim of his sorcery. Constance's Grandmother Willamina Parker of Tarrytown, New York is currently in the Elmira region and will be arriving soon with Detectives to try to stop Turner. Use extreme caution and give them your utmost cooperation. Let Mrs. Parker and her associates know that we have discovered that Turner's freight is being shipped to the next train stop of Scranton, Pennsylvania so he will probably not exit in Elmira. If you have any further questions please contact either myself or Rochester Police Commissioner Ross at the Rochester telegraph office." 

Kate thinks that Naming Turner a wizard was a nice touch. She says, "Thank you officer, you've been very helpful. Try not to get involved if you can avoid it, this man is not to be trifled with. That is Miss West with the red hair in the second..." Kate was looking back at the train and saw in the window. "Second car. By the gods..." Kate resisted the urge to run, but did say as she hurried back to her teacher, "Miguel, we'll miss the train. They won't wait for us, we have to go." 

As Nanuet notices Mina's initial interaction with Turner he curses her brashness under his breath. "Is that woman daft? What in the gods names is she doing?" He scans the train car as Mina sits down and he then looks back out the door seeing Kate talking with the officer. "Are they going to stop the train or what? What good did that telegram do?" he thought to himself. Then he sees Mina Parker struggling and lose consciousness. He tries to play it cool and steps forward to confront Geoff. "Sir, unhand that woman! What are you doing?" 

Nanuet then calls loudly for the officer "A woman has been assaulted! Officer! Officer!" Turner moves with remarkable speed, standing up and grabbing Nanuet by the arm and stating, "Sir, you are hysterical, lower your voice." Nanuet states, "I will do no such thing, unhand me now sir! Officer please help! There is a woman hurt on this train!" he continues to yell, hoping that even some of the passengers might react. Nanuet is also now averting his eyes from Turner. Not wanting to get involved, a few of the passengers in the care get up and depart from the car. 

Turner pushes Nanuet back into the aisle and says, "Leave my friends alone you Elvan savage!" Outside, the Policeman rushes out of the office and by Kate and Gonzales, heading towards the second train car. Kate and her teacher hurried over to the third train car, boarding the door there and walking through the connection into the second car, coming up behind Turner. The policeman draws his Billy-club from his belt and enters the car exclaiming "What transpires here!" 

Turner locks eyes with the policeman and states, "This Elf has forced his way over her and tried to accost these women. My friend and I were intervened and he tried to attack us as well." The policeman approaches Nanuet and says, "Please come with me." Nanuet exclaims “Wait, you're just going to take his word? Why not ask some of the other witnesses on the train what happened? I got on the train and saw this woman (pointing at the unconscious form of Mina) struggling against this man (pointing to Geoff). When I came over here to help her he grabbed me (pointing at Turner). All I did was tell them to stop and called for help! Why would I call for help if I was doing something wrong?" 

While Nanuet is speaking Turner locks eyes with a man near the front of the train. The man then exclaims "The Indian is lying, he's the one who caused the trouble." The man named Geoff says, "Yeah, it happened just like my friend said." While Geoff is speaking Turner finds stares a different direction. Another woman seated on the opposite side then says, "They're telling the truth, the Indian is the one who tried to hurt those ladies." The police officer holds his Billy club in a threatening way and says to Nanuet, "I've heard enough, you're coming with me." 

Kate nearly screamed in frustration. Getting on a train and arriving at their destination with Turner should not be this difficult. Some of the passengers were trying to get off the train, blocking she and Manuel from boarding. As Nanuet put up a fuss they got back off the train rather than trying to push their way on. Once they had cleared the door and were again on the platform Kate muttered angrily under her breath and pointed at Nanuet, which didn't really stand out since everyone was watching the altercation. Using a Cast Message spell she then whispered to him, "Go along with it, you're not going to win the argument. Get off the train with him and we'll fix it out here." 

Nanuet is practically shaking with frustration. He receives Kate's message then steps off the train, going over several options and plans in his head. Kate then leaned over to Mr. Gonzales and said, "Once they're off the train dispel the influence with a dispel magic. I'd rather have done that on Ruby, but that's no longer an option." The policeman walks Nanuet away from the train. 

Nanuet sees Kate and Gonzales following from a discrete distance. The officer walks his prisoner down from the depot in the direction of a wagon with two horses. Once that the pair are out of sight of the people on the train platform Gonzales casts his spell, which has the effect of canceling the charm on the policeman and dispelling the disguise covering Nanuet. Thankfully Maska was far enough away that he remains invisible. The policeman looks around with a bewildered look and says, "What? How did I get here? Where did that other Indian go?" 

Kate whispered to Nanuet, still using the magic spell, "Tell him you are one of the detectives here with Mrs. Parker and the wizard who kidnapped Mr. Eastman's fiancé has bewitched his mind. And not to let the train leave until you are on it. You can board the third car and walk through to the second." Nanuet smiles at the officer trying to calm his fears as he listens to Kate's message. He says, "It's OK officer. I am one of the detectives here with Mrs. Parker. There is a wizard on the train who has kidnapped Mr. Eastman's fiancé. He used his magic to cloud your mind. It is important that we don't allow the train to leave just yet. I know Mr. Eastman's fiance is on board. Will you help us?" 

A whistle blows. The policeman says "I'll try, but it looks like it is starting up." The police goes to run back to the depot. Gonzales moves up to Nanuet and says "Hold on, if he manages to stop it from leaving there will be time to go back but if he doesn't we're better off staying here where nobody is watching us." "I misjudged the timing. I thought we'd have a minute or two more, but they changed the cars faster than I thought," Kate said quietly. "We might still be able to get on the train and go with them to Scranton. That's where Turner had his things shipped to, so it's where they're likely to debark. Do we have other options for getting to Scranton?" 

Gonzales says, "If the train is moving we could still get on it from here." He points to the curve in the departing tracks and says, "We're out of sight of the depot and once the passenger cars make that bend nobody on the train would be able to see us either. I could then cast a "Haste" spell on us, allowing us to run at twice our normal speed and the train will be going slow enough for the initial half-mile for us to then board one of the freight cars." 

They hear the train whistle sound again and see a cloud of steam indicating that the train is moving forward. Gonzales says, "The other option would be to find somewhere here to hold up and rest. I need eight hours to rest and restudy my spells, but with Dorita's tea it would be half that. According to the schedule in the Depot the Elmira to Scranton trip is around three hours, but we might be able to get the railroad to stop it somewhere in between for an hour or so. Of course, the risk there is that Turner will exit the train at that point." 

"Our resources are depleting fast. They further they go down the more dangerous it is for me to stay with you, which means the more likely it is I would have to stay behind." Kate hesitated. "Can we combine the two? Rest on the train?" She looked around, trying to judge if there was time to tell the officer to have the train go slower or be stopped en-route. "If we stop to rest we could scry them again if needed." 

Nanuet says, "I think somebody needs to be on that train so that we can see where Turner, Ruby and now Mina, to get off and where they go to. I need little rest and have not used my prayers at all today. At the very least Maska and I should be able to track them. If you need to stay here and rest then catch up later using your skills then maybe that is a good idea? We had better decide quickly!" Gonzales says, "We shouldn't split up further. Quick, over here!" 

He moves behind a pile of logs, ushering Kate and Nanuet there so they won't be seen from the train engine and passenger cars. Gonzales says, "Decide now, if we're going to try to jump onto the train I need to start the spell." Nanuet says, "I'll say it again. We should get on the train. Hopefully you can rest there." Kate felt the telegram still in her pocket. "Let's get on the train," she said. "We'll have to try to get the train stopped from the inside." 

Gonzales replies, "Alright then it is decided. Nanuet, first I'm going to cast a Detect Invisibility spell onto you so that you'll be able to see Maska to help her onboard." Kate squeezed her eyes shut and took the briefest of moments to send a prayer up to Diana. Not for help or protection, but the wisdom to know when she had to worry more about herself than the others. And the strength to live with the consequences if she had to let them go on without her. 

Gonzales then casts the Haste spell onto the four of them as the four passengers cars all turn around the bend. He yells "Now, run." They start to move at speeds faster than they have ever run before. Following the passenger cars are three flatbed cars with logs lasted to them. After that are a series of four freight cars with partially open sides that from the smell and sounds appear to contain sheep or goats, next are a series of five green-painted freight cars, then a United States Mail car with locked doors on the side, followed by a series of sixteen brown cars labeled "Minnesota Mining and Machinery", those are followed by the six cars added at the last station and then the caboose. As they run Gonzales says, "Try one of the freight cars painted green." 

Kate ran hard, and instead of running straight at the car and jumping, she tried to get next to it and run alongside. Then she tried to grab hold of the handles to add the strength of her arms to that of her legs to get her inside. Gonzales tosses up a spell as he runs, causing the door of the freight car that he and Kate are beside to slide open. The inside is filled with boxes but there is enough empty space by the door for them to try to get on to. Nanuet and Maska are immediately behind them. 

Kate grabbed onto the side of the open doorway and tried to jump into the car. With the increased speed Kate notices that her reflexes and dexterity also appear to be temporarily enhanced and she manages to get inside without too much of a problem. Gonzales is next and has a bit of a problem climbing up but manages to slide onto the freight car with Kate's assistance. They then both tell Nanuet to hurry as the train is starting to pick up speed. Just being on the car was a relief. Kate had feared she would miss somehow and be thrown away from the train, hurt and watching her friends borne away. 

She and Mr. Gonzales both held out hands to help Nanuet up. Nanuet waited for the others to jump on before him. He saw that he was quickly running out of platform. He deftly jumped into the freight car using Kate and Manuel's assistance and then quickly called to Maska to do the same. "Jump Maska!" he coaxed using his native language. 

Maska jumps but doesn't quite make it. Thankfully the Detect Invisibility spell allows Nanuet to see her and he reaches to grab her, with Gonzales and Kate holding the Indian to keep the wolf's weight and bulk from pulling him out. Between the three of them they manage to pull the animal on board. "She's on?" Kate asked. At Nanuet's nod she let herself thump to the floor on her backside. She let herself take a moment to get a few deep breaths.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-six, “Riding the Rails”, Wednesday, June 21st, 8:30 P.M.* 

Once they are all onboard Manuel pulls the door shut to the car. He then casts a Bluelight spell, illuminating the car interior with a faint light that is bright enough for them to see each other but will not cast light though the cracks in the boards and around the door to the outside. Kate comments, "I don't know much about freight cars. Can we still get to the passenger cars?" 

Gonzalas stands up and walks over to the wall. He checks a clipboard that is hooked to the wall near the door and looks it over commenting "Hmm, all of the cargo in this car is bound for Philadelphia and is the middle of the five cars of this type. I'm assuming that Turner's casket is inside of one of these five green-painted cars, so the Scranton-bound goods must be in either one of the two cars ahead of us or one of the two behind us." 

Kate replies, "So we can at least accomplish something back here. I had been thinking of trying to create some problem with the train so you could get your rest. I have the telegram if we could find someone who works for the railroad. But I suppose there isn't a way to make the tea here." Gonzales replies, "I have my brazier and a water-skin, but even with the tea I doubt I would be able to rest on a moving freight train going through the Pennsylvania mountains." 

Kate says, "That's out then. Alright, let's search the cars and destroy Turner's resting place. I wish I knew if Turner's domination of Ruby would make her willing to rise as a vampire. It makes a huge difference. If it doesn't, then he'll want to wait until he's in a safe place before turning her since it would take her three days to come back. If it doesn't he could do it as soon as they're settled in Scranton. I would imagine dying would negate his control, but I can't be sure." 

Gonzales points to a wooden ladder on the side wall leading up to a trapdoor in the roof. He states, "Unfortunately that is the only exit from this car while it is moving, other than the door on the side where we entered. I wish I had my Spider Climb spell, that would work to cling onto the train, but I did not take it today. I do have one more Levitate, I used one earlier when we got Ruby, but if somebody uses that they would have to maintain a firm grip to the train or risk being left behind floating in the air." 

Kate says, “It's better than risking being thrown off the train altogether and making a hard landing on the ground. If Nanuet doesn't mind I'll take the levitate and check the two cars ahead of us. I don't think I can risk the fall; I'm sure you understand." Nanuet states, "Kate, I'm not sure if you're the best candidate to be climbing on the outside of moving train cars, no offense. I would rather go myself, but I won't insist if you are determined." 

She looked embarrassed and relieved at the same time. "The idea didn't excite me much either. I just want to pull my own weight. I'll be glad to stay here and rest a bit." Gonzales says, "I have an idea Kate, you can follow us up the ladder and watch from the top of this car in case we run into trouble. Nanuet and I can tether ourselves with ropes and I can keep the levitate in reserve until needed." 

The two elves take the lead and head topside, tying themselves together with ropes with the end ten feet on each going off and ending in a bowline knot that creates a loop that will not slip. They move forward hooking the first rope at the front of the current car. There is a five foot space between the tops of the two cars. They wait until the train reaches a straight section before attempting the leap across, Nanuet going first and Gonzales second. Both Elves are rather spry and make the leap without difficulty. 

The open the trapdoor and climb down, Gonzales checking the manifest and confirming that freight car's cargo is also Philadelphia bound. They repeat the process with the first of the five green freight cars, discovering the same. They then make their way back, filling Kate in on their efforts. Nanuet says, "Well, we know the coffins are in one of the last two cars, lets go and take care of that. And we should be on our guard, in case he's got someone guarding them." 

They find it easier to move back on the train then forward as the winds are in the favor of their jumping from car roof to car roof. The manifest on the fourth car shows the cargo designated to Allenstown, the scheduled stop between Scranton and Philadelphia. They head back to the final car. Even before checking the manifest and confirm that the cargo here is going to Scranton they see the long rectangular crate large enough to hold a casket inside of it. 

Nanuet says, “Looks like this is it. Figures it would be in the last car. We had better be careful, in case he has someone guarding it." Nanuet and Gonzales cautiously approach the crate. Nanuet hears no sounds coming from it. The wooden lid of the crate appears to be just placed atop it rather than nailed on. The younger elf comments, "That's odd, it's not nailed shut. We must be cautious, should there be something hiding." 

Nanuet approaches the crate slowly waiting for Gonzalez to do the same. He then pulls out a stake and gets in a spot along side the crate. He points to Gonzalez and motions for him to pull open the top of the crate. They remove the wooden pine lid to the crate. The underside of the lid has boards one inch from the edges to tightly keep it in place. Inside the crate is a nicely made casket identical to the one that was in the home of George Eastman's neighbor as well as the four that Father Harbrace and Nanuet had destroyed earlier in the week. In those earlier times Harbrace had taken the lead in the destruction of the creatures. 

"Well, we know this one is related to him, now," Gonzales says matter-of-factly. "Ready?" he said and got his fingers under the lid to lift it. Gonzales lifts the lid. Before the lid is completely up a hand reaches up from inside the coffin and grabs the old wizard by the wrist. Instead of trying to pull his hand free, Manuel drops, letting the lid fall hard on the arm that reached out and hoping it would cause the creature to let go. 

The creature maintains it's death grip on Gonzales's wrist, draining some of the life force from the old elvan wizard. His move to drop to the ground has the effect of hurling the creature up and out of the casket, pulled by the dropping man, and propelled by Nanuet before a stake can be applied but he sees enough to determine that it is not Colin Turner. As Manuel hits the ground the creature lands on top of him, continuing the life drain. 

"Stake it!" Manuel screams as he manages to cast Magic Missles into it's hands where they are gripping him. Once the missiles fire he struggles to free himself from the creatures grip. Nanuet exclaims, "He's much faster than I thought!” Nanuet repositions himself to a spot where he can stake the vampire and attempts to do so." Aided by the 'True Strike' spell cast upon him the stake reaches its intended target and the vampire explodes into a cloud of dust. 

Manuel sits up against some crates and nods his thanks to Nanuet. His breath comes hard and fast for a few moments. "That was my mistake," he admitted. "We could have destroyed that coffin by quite a few other, safer means. That creature did something to me, I'm afraid whatever travel we do from now on will have to be by mundane means." The old elf gets himself on his feet and says, "Let's destroy this thing and get back to Katherine. We should probably have a look through to make sure this is the only one as well. I didn't expect to find Turner's coffin occupied." 

They find that the coffin contains a few inches of dirt on the bottom of it. There are dozens of other crates and boxes within this particular freight car but none large enough to hold a coffin. "Let's push this thing over near the door," Manuel says after they've made sure this was the only coffin. "We can dump the soil along the roadway, then send the box after it." Nanuet helps Gonzalez with the disposal of the crate. 

By this time the train had left New York state and was entering the northeastern mountains of Pennsylvania. The begin to pour the dirt overboard and wait until the train is alongside a particularly steep cliffs to push the crate and casket out the door and down the mountain. It shatters into pieces on the way down. Gonzales feels a deep sense of satisfaction as the coffin disappears over the cliff. Gonzales is too weakened by the vampire to attempt to jump between train roofs, so has to use his final Levitate spell on himself and then tether himself to Nanuet. 

He and Nanuet then climb back up through the trap door and make their way back to Katherine, who is waiting with anxious eyes. They explain what happened in the last car and break the news that they will have to go home by train. Kate shook her head and said, "No, we'll go to Philadelphia. We know the Archbishop there; he'll be able to heal this." She reached out and squeezed his hand. "I'm just thankful you're not in the state I was after Jobin did that to me." 

She sat down and leaned back. "I think we need to go back to our original plan. I'm sure we're all anxious to get Mrs. Parker back, but following them from the station is still the best plan we had. We shouldn't let our desires to finish this sooner lead us to more foolishness." The following two hours roll by, the three individuals and wolf resting as best they can on a bumpy railroad car through the mountains on a route parallel the Susquehanna River. At 11:00 PM the river turns from southeast to south towards Wilkes-Barre while the train turns right towards Scranton, now less than ten miles distant. 

Despite her worry and frustration, the need for rest was even greater and Kate spent most of the two hours asleep against her teacher's shoulder. He woke her around 11:00 with the warning that they were nearing Scranton. She yawned and stretched, surprised for a moment to see the unfamiliar hands and body of the disguise she still wore. "We should get ready, then. There's one thing I'm afraid of, and I should have thought of it earlier. What if Turner has a carriage waiting? We won't be able to follow unless there's a cab at the station." Gonzales replies, "Then we improvise." 

Kate nodded. "I guess that's about all we can do. At least if they notice us jumping out of the car we have tickets for the train. We just chose to ride somewhere unusual." Nanuet shakes out the stiffness of his body. Even needing less rest than humans, he was getting fatigued after chasing Turner across the country and now back again. "I believe this is the same spot where Father Harbrace and I were a few days ago. I know one of his previous hiding spots, which we destroyed. Since we were behind him he might not know it was tampered with and may head back that way." 

The train pulls into the station, situated on the western side of town. Nanuet explains that Turner's hiding place was over on the eastern side of town, near the intersection of Mulberry Street and Harrison Avenue. Kate says, "There's not really any way of hiding us getting out of here; let's just do it quickly before the workers get here to unload that last car. We'll want to make sure we can see Turner anyway." Since there are doors on both sides of the freight train they open the one on the opposite side as the train depot and quickly climb down. 

Kate got gratefully down and looked around the area. "Let's just go around the back of the train and walk like we belong there. It would take too long to walk around the front," she said and began leading the others toward the back and around. As they walk around to the front of the train they see Colin Turner and his entourage, comprised of Ruby, the man who had been seated beside him, plus the man and woman who he had taken control of when Nanuet was being questioned by the policeman. The man has the still unconscious Mina with him, carrying her with his arm around her. 

Kate softly asks herself “Why did he bring those poor people with him?“ Colin and his followers walk past the third freight car that the party are near and proceed directly towards the fifth one that had contained the casket. Kate continued to walk, but more slowly, forcing the men to slow down with her. "We'll want to know what he does from here," she whispered. She stopped talking and looked like she was arguing with her companions, trying to appear oblivious to the group that had passed them. 

They get to the freight car and one of the conductors arrives and opens the door. Kate and her companions are far enough away that they cannot hear the conversation that follows but it is obvious that a very angry Turner is not pleased that the casket is not inside. Two workmen arrive and Turner directs them into freight car. They exit carrying a wooden crate that is three feet long, eighteen inches high and eighteen inches wide. They are carrying it from a pair of side handles and it appears to be rather heavy. 

Kate turned her head to hide her expression. "Please, please tell me that crate isn't a coffin the right size for a child. He must travel with some possessions," she finished. Gonzales says, "I don't know. I probably should have checked the manifest more closely. It does appear to be rather heavy" The workmen carrying the crate across the train platform and over to a waiting horse drawn wagon. "It had better just be dirt," Nanuet says with anger in his voice. "Either way, we have to destroy him so he can't hurt anyone anymore." 

Kate says, "We're not going to be able to keep up. Why don't we watch and see which way the wagon goes, and if it's going in the right direction we can go to the house that Nanuet was at before." Kate looked around to see if there were any cabs near the station. This late at night, she did not expect any. "How large is the city?" Gonzales replies, "Around 40,000 people. The town is a major source for steel and iron manufacturing in the country." 

They see that a series of cabs for hire are a short distance away. They notice that Mina is placed in back of the cart as well as the man and woman who had been charmed on the train. The two workmen sit in the front of the cart and it begins to ride off. Turner, Ruby and his other male companion turn around and walk in the direction of the cabs for hire. "I have money, let us go hire a cab," Kate said and took her teacher's arm. "We'll want to stay behind them a bit, or he could recognize Nanuet." 

Gonzales replies, "Should somebody follow Mrs. Parker too?" Kate asks, "You think they might go to two different places? I figured they just wouldn't all fit in the wagon. I don't like the idea of splitting up. But if Nanuet follows Mrs. Parker he's less likely to be recognized." Gonzales replies, "I don't know, but there seemed to be enough room in that wagon for all of them." Kate reiterated, "I absolutely hate the idea of splitting up, but if we lose Mrs. Parker now we may never find her again. Nanuet, could Maska follow the wagon? You have the arrow, we need you near Turner." 

Nanuet says, "Yes, I could send Maska after Mina and the wagon. We'd better hurry and get a cab before we lose them." Nanuet calls for Maska quietly and tells her to follow the wagon. He then heads with Kate and Manuel over to the cabs trying to stay out of site. The wagon heads off to the east heading towards one of the bridges in town across the river running through the center of it. Turner's male companion opens the door of the Hansom cab for Turner and Ruby. The cab heads off. Kate, Nanuet and Gonzales get a cab a few places back. 

"Please follow that cab, sir," Kate said after the three were settled. "The master will be upset if we don't arrive in time to get his lady settled for the night," she said, acting as submissive as she could. The cab heads into the heart of downtown Scranton, stopping in front of the largest and most elaborate hotels on the main thoroughfare in town. They are nowhere near the place that Nanuet had been before, although he senses from Maska that that location is where the wagon with Mrs. Parker is going.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-seven, “The Vampire Lord”, Wednesday, June 21st, 11:30 P.M. * 

Kate muttered under her breath, trying to sound like she was lecturing the other two and taking her time about getting out. "Nanuet, stay in until Turner is inside the hotel," Kate whispered as she began to dig for money to pay for the cab. Nanuet nods. "Yes Mrs. Kate. I'll wait outside while you two go in and check it out." She replies, "I only meant not to get out of the coach until they were inside the hotel. Although you may want to wait outside the door of the hotel until we tell you it's safe." 

Kate watched the other cab for Ruby and Turner to exit, then followed with Mr. Gonzales when they did, hoping to be close enough to hear what room number they got. They enter to see that Turner, Ruby and the man named Geoff head directly to the staircase rather than stopping at the main desk. Kate looked back toward the door and waved, hoping Nanuet had followed them that far and would see her. Acting like they belonged, Kate and Gonzales just continued to follow the other group. 

The first trio head upstairs to the third floor then proceed down the corridor. Nanuet caught Kate's wave and nodded. He would wait a few moments before following them inside at a distance. As Gonzales and Kate near the third floor landing they see the trio entering a room further down the hallway. Relieved that Nanuet wasn't far behind, Kate and Gonzales kept following Turner's trio. Once they reached the third floor and turned down the corridor, Kate slowed their pace but kept Turner and Ruby in sight, wanting to know what room they went to. 

Nanuet starts up the stairs, using his keen senses to help lead him to Kate and Manuel. He checks the first floor hall ways briefly and not seeing his companions he heads up to the next floor. Kate and Gonzales reach the door that the trio entered just a few minutes before. Kate took a few steps back down the hallway away from the door. "I wish he had already caught up. A shot with that arrow down the hallway before the creature even knew we were there might have been just the thing. I hate the idea of just rushing in there, but I'm not sure there's another choice. We could knock and rush them when they open the door," Kate said, all in a whisper. 

Gonzales says, "We wait for Nanuet, it would be foolish to do anything else until he joins us given that he has the weapon that will kill Turner. We are unlikely to get a second opportunity." "Oh, no question we wait. I was only talking about how we approach this one he's here." Fear was naked on Kate's face. "It's going to be hard to get away from here if this doesn't go well," she said simply. "Then we had better make it go well," is Gonzales's reply. 

Nanuet moves up to the pair as quickly as he can while still maintaining some stealth. Once he reaches them he strings his bow and draws the blessed arrow. "Any way of getting that door open either by force or by trick? If we knock that will only alert them that we are here. If we can get it open without them being aware hopefully I can get the shot off" the elf whispers. Kate replies, "Right now I don't even know if it's locked. We could just knock, but then the door would just be full of whoever answers it. I already used my spell to open a lock, and I don't know of another. Ruby's the one who can get in doors." 

Nanuet looks at Manuel hoping for another option. Gonzales says, "I've used my last door opening spell too. I would assume it is locked. It is probably also latched from the inside." Kate says, "I have a small spell I can cast. If the door is unlocked the door will swing open. If it isn't those inside won't know we tried. Why don't you get in place in case it works. If it doesn't we'll have to come up with something else." Kate makes special note of which way the door opens, into the room or into the hallway. 

"Let's try the knob first," Gonzales suggests. It fails to turn, indicating that it is locked. Gonzales suggests "A well aimed magic missile spell will sometimes cause a locking mechanism to move, no guarantees though, it could just as easily seal it shut or possibly even set the door on fire." Kate says, "A fiery door isn't all bad. Vampires certainly don't like fire. If it's our best option, let's take it. Nanuet, be ready. You're our best chance." She silently prayed to Diana and to Tom for forgiveness and glued her eyes to the door. 

He states, "Try the door as soon as the spell ends, those inside may see sparks or smoke." Gonzales throws the spell and a trio of missiles shoot out from his fingertips and into the lock and a clicking sound follows along with an electrical-type sound. Nanuet kept still, his bow and arrow readied at the door, waiting to use his quick reflexes to shoot at Turner, should he see him after the door is opened. As soon as the spell ended Kate, standing to the side of the door, reached out and tried to turn the knob and push the door open. 

The man named Geoff is standing immediately inside the room, which appears to be a two room suite, the door to the second room being shut. He is the only one in this room and upon seeing those at the door reaches for a shotgun lying on the bed beside him. Kate quickly began to cast a sleep spell. Uncertain it would be strong enough to knock the man out, she used the powder they had collected from around Maska as well, hoping the combination of the spell and the powder would knock him down. As Kate cast, Gonzales also cast another magic missile spell, going especially for the man's hands to keep him from handling the shotgun. 

The combination of spells work to render the man unconscious and since he had been leaning in the direction of the bed he silently falls onto it, however his sudden fall onto the bed mattress causes the shotgun to bounce up an off. In a move that would have made any baseball coach proud the spry elderly elf Gonzales makes a leap and slides across the plush carpets, catching the firearm before it can strike the floor and potentially go off. 

Kate smiled, heaved a sigh of relief, and quietly shut the door behind them. This was the first thing that had gone right since they'd left Rochester. "Anything else before we open the door?" she whispered almost silently, exaggerating the movements so they could understand. There isn't anything else, so assuming that there is no time to waste they all head over to the door, which thankfully has no lock. Nanuet gets into position with the bow and arrow and Kate stands ready to act as Gonzales quietly turns the knob and opens the door. 

Ruby and Turner are both seated on the side of the bed. A chair adjacent to the bed holds his hat, coat and gun. Ruby's dress is on the floor. She is attired in her undergarments and staring blankly forward, her head tilted to the side to better expose her neck. Turner's mouth and face are closed upon her neck as he is feeding on her blood, the act of which has taken his total concentration, and with his head in a different direction than the door he has not immediately noticed the door move or the trio in the doorway. 

Nanuet steps forward to get a clear line of site. He already knew in his mind what he would see so he was braced for it. The next few seconds felt like an eternity to the elf as he knocked the blessed arrow and drew the bowstring back to his cheek. He aimed for Turner's torso as he said a quick, silent prayer to Diana and loosed the divine arrow. 

The arrow's aim is true and the Vampire Lord doesn't even see it coming. The arrow hits him in the torso which bursts into flames where the arrow struck and then radiates outward through his body, with the flaming skin, muscle and skeleton becoming instantly visible before turning to dust. The undead creature that was once Colin Turner is soon reduced to a pile of dust upon the bed and floor. The flaming implosion of his body has no detrimental effect upon Ruby and the neck wounds even become cauterized in the process. She collapses unconscious onto the bed. 

Kate ran into the room and got down beside Ruby, ignoring the dust that had once been Colin Turner. The rise and fall of her chest quelled Kate's first fear, although she still had no idea how much blood her friend had lost or what effect it would have on her. "Nanuet," she said pleadingly, although she knew he would be right behind her. Nanuet had indeed rushed forward as he saw Ruby collapse. As he does so he pulls a speckled two inch stone from his necklace, places on Ruby and says the activation word. 

"It's alright, Ruby honey. We're going to take care of everything," Kate said, as if the unconscious woman would be able to hear her. A few long moments pass before Ruby's eyes flutter open, close, then open slightly again. She looks to Nanuet, then Kate, then Gonzales. "W-what happened? Where are we? Where's G-George, Nana?" she asks weakly. "Hey there, you've led us on quite a chase tonight," Kate said 

She gently took Ruby's hands. "We're in a hotel in Scranton. You don't remember what happened tonight?" "Scranton?" Ruby shuts her eyes tightly. "No...I...I.. remember being in George's room... the flower was... I looked under the bed at the puppy...I...I can't remember after that." She forces her eyes open a crack again. With much worry in her voice she asks again, "Where are Nana and George?" 

Kate pulled out the flower and handed it to Ruby. "George is fine. He's back in Rochester since our teacher wasn't able to bring everyone. You remember we were ready to go after Turner. Unfortunately he was ready first, he disguised himself as the puppy to get into the house. This is what's left of him," she said and sifted her fingers through the dust. "He can't hurt you again. Your Grandmother confronted Turner too soon, on the train. Turner sent her to his safehouse here, we know where it is. We're going there now to get her. With Turner dead, it should be simpler." 

Ruby’s voice soft, she says, "Turner is... gone? For good?" Her lips form into a small smile momentarily before dropping into a frown again. "I need to go with you, for Nana." Ruby tries to sit up but still very weak she struggles. Kate says, "Well, we're certainly not leaving you behind. Let's get you into your dress and we can get a cab outside. We still need to be quiet. Turner left a man here as a guard; we left him asleep in the front room." Kate helped Ruby get dressed, quietly talking as she did. "I know how weak you feel, I've been that bad and worse. Don't worry about doing more than staying with us, ok?" 

Gonzales insists upon tying and gagging the man on the outer room bed. He says "This man may remember nothing of what transpired under Turner's employ, or he may have been a willing participant. We can't take the chance of him getting to the people holding Mrs. Parker before we do." Kate says, "I agree. Someone will find him and help him before morning, and since we didn't wear our own faces they won't be able to find us even if he wants to." Kate slipped her arm around Ruby's waist to help her. "I think we're ready. Let's head out." 

"Wait," Ruby says, trying not to lean too much weight on Kate. "Why am I so weak? What happened?" Kate replies, "We were following Turner pretty closely, but we had to stay back a bit to avert suspicion. That means he was able to get in here and lock the door on us. We had to get through and then take care of this man here. He had a few minutes alone with you while we broke in." Kate looked down, trying to find a delicate way to say it. "When we came in he was, ah, preparing you. The blood loss from that will make you weak; and they also seem to be able to steal some of your life energy. We're going to Philadelphia after all this, they should be able to make it better." 

Ruby's hand wanders to her neck and her eyes widen when she feels the fresh bite marks. "A-am I going to turn into one of them now?" "No honey, you're not," Kate said gently and kissed her cheek. "You are still as human as I am." She started for the door, supporting Ruby along the way. Ruby shudders, "Thank goodness you came here to save me or I might be one of them now." She squeezes Kate's hand and lets her friend lead her to the door. 

She uses her meek strength to stop them inside the doorway. "Wait - we should take that shotgun, just in case we need it. I hope Nana's alright, we don't know what the situation there is like, right? We should take it." Kate glanced around the room. "Is there a case or something to carry it in? I'm not sure how openly we should carry a shotgun through the lobby. But we should bring it." Gonzales says, "Let's wrap it up in a blanket." 

The gentlemen got the shotgun wrapped up, and a moment later Kate let Nanuet support Ruby. She took the quickest look through the drawers as she could, not wanting to leave anything behind that might be helpful, including the key to this room. After her search she came back to Ruby and they went back into the corridor, carefully closing the door behind them. They then went back downstairs and to the street, looking for another cab. 

Even though it is now midnight they are in the heart of downtown and being a steel factory town the large number of bars and gentlemen’s clubs are open late, so there is no difficulty in getting a cab. They managed to get Ruby into the cab, then quickly followed. Nanuet gave the driver the intersection of the safehouse where he had been before, and where the wagon seemed to be heading and the cab lurched forward. 

Once they were settled Kate pulled out the rose and handed it to Ruby. "I thought you might want this." Ruby, still very pale and weak, takes the rose with a small smile. She puts it to her nose and deeply breathes in its warm fragrance. "The goddess was trying to warn us," she says, "The rose was glowing, I just didn't know what she was trying to say but I knew she was saying something." Kate says, "Mr. Eastman said you had both been trying to work out what it was doing. I thought it might help us find you somehow, so I brought it along." 

The cab continued to clatter along the street as they came nearer to the safe house. "I'm not sure what we'll find when we arrive at the house. Five people went in the wagon, three of them were under Turner's influence, one was your Grandmother, but I don't know about the other two. The man would be the only one to give us real trouble. He wasn't a vampire as far as I know but we shouldn't count on that." As they near the building Nanuet can pick up thoughts from Maska. He falls into a deep period of intense concentration.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-eight, “To the Safe House”, Thursday, June 22nd , 12:30 A.M. * 

When Nanuet finally comes out of his trance he says, "It's a trap. They are in the building that Father Harbrace and I destroyed vampires and a coffin in before. Both of the workmen who took the crate from the train are vampires. When they reached the house they fed off the other two who Turner took control of but not enough to kill them. Those two victims and Mrs. Parker are still unconscious and tied to chairs in the main interior room of the building. The vampires are both now in bat form and waiting for our arrival up in the room's rafters. Maska is in the far corner of the room still invisible, she does not believe that the vampires are aware of her yet." 

Kate says, "They'll expect us to be surprised, so our real advantage will be in preparation. I don't think we've really faced two, fully awake and aware before. I have a cantrip, meant to harm undead that I can use twice. After that just my own magic missile spells, a grease spell, and my wand," Kate said, keeping her voice low so the driver wouldn't be able to hear. “Fire might be our best friend here." She looked over at the blanket wrapped shotgun. "Turner's hand was in a lot of things back in Promise City," she mused. "I wonder if that shotgun is magical?" 

She quickly and quietly cast a detect magic to find out. Ruby states, "I-I don't feel like I could cast my most powerful spells right now. I could cast a diversion or do you think sleep would work? Or I could try to daze them." Kate was listening to Ruby as she studied the shotgun. 
Kate says, "I don't think sleep will work on vampires, since they don't so much sleep like we do. I've just stayed away from even trying it. I don't know about daze," she said honestly. 

Kate completes the spell, stating "The ammunition for the shotgun is magical. I'm hoping, at least, that they are those pyrotechnic shells like the Cowboy gang was using. The other option I can think of is it was designed to knock out mortals so the vampires could feed on them at leisure. I still think we should try it." Nanuet says, "Believe it or not, I haven't cast a spell yet today and have some things that might help." Ruby interrupts him, "What if we just surprise them and get them both in the shotgun blast? Do either of you vampire hunters," she looks at Nanuet and Kate, "Think that would take them out in one shot?" 

Kate says, "It's possible, but I'd prefer not to count on it. Assuming those rounds are pyrotechnic is a big assumption. We also don't know how large the room is, or how far apart the creatures will be waiting in their bat forms. Nanuet, as long as we have the time to prepare anything you can cast on us is appreciated. Although we'll want to wait until we're close, or even just outside the room so we can get the most time out of the spells as possible." 

Ruby suggests, "Maybe we should just each throw whatever we can at all of them. Hopefully we will have the element of surprise." She twirls the rose slowly in her hand. "We need to send George a telegram, tell him where we are so he can come and get us." Kate says, "We can take the train back to him just as quickly as he could come to us. Grandfather and I at least, and hopefully you too, should be on a train to Philadelphia before dawn. The Arch-Bishop might be able to help you. I hate to say it, but I don't think there's a whole lot we can plan. We know the creatures are there, we'll want to concentrate on one at a time if we can." 

"But Kate, I want him here." Ruby leans her head back and closes her eyes. "He can meet us in Philadelphia, I don't care. Once Mr. G. feels better you're going to leave anyway and I don't want to be alone." Kate replies, "I don't object to telegramming him, honey. I do expect Mr. Gonzales to take us all back to Rochester before we go anywhere else.” Gonzales replies, "Until I am healed I won't be transporting anybody, and even then there is a weight limit which limits the number of people so I would not be able to bring all of us." 

Kate says, "I'm sorry, I was leaving things out again. I meant after we get to Philadelphia and the Arch-Bishop can heal the vampire's damage. But there is still the weight problem. But that is all for after we get Mrs. Parker back. Either way, by tomorrow evening is the latest I can be leaving for home. Ginnie needs me, the school needs me, the town council will have discussed what to do about schools today and I wasn't there. If you plan to stay in Rochester for some time before you come home, then I'm sure we can come back again. After the newly betrothed have had some time alone," she said and squeezed Ruby's arm. 

"I-I don't know what to do. Maybe I should go home with you two," Ruby says, slowly spinning the diamond ring around her finger. "I just can't think right now, I'm so tired..." She pauses then sighs, "I want George to be safe. But at the same time I want him here with me. I just want him here." Kate says, "You don't have to decide right now. After we get your Grandmother you can wire him and tell him we're going to Philadelphia, and then we'll head back to Rochester. You'll have plenty of time to think it over. Let's just get through the next hour." 

The old wizard Gonzales says, "I am almost out of resources, but I do have one spell left that should allow us to get the jump on them. It's a different kind of invisibility. We'd have to be within ten feet of each other; if you move farther out you become visible. And if you attack you become visible, but no one else does. Only if I attack would the spell end, and quite frankly, I‘m still physically not quite up to participating in a physical battle." 

Kate added, "We could either try to get the prisoners untied, or use our surprise to try to focus on one and kill it before the second even knew we were there. Both if they aren't that observant." Ruby nods, although the thought doesn't leave her mind. There wasn't much she could do about the vampires, being in the state she was in anyway. She closes her eyes and hopes someone else comes up with a brilliant plan. 

Kate kept hold of Ruby's hand, remembering the day she had nearly died not so long ago. She hadn't told Ruby about that experience; ever since she'd become pregnant they had locked horns over what Kate should and shouldn't be doing. They didn't even really disagree; Kate just felt her knowledge and skills gave her a responsibility beyond those she would have chosen to bear. Now it was her responsibility to make sure they were well prepared before they walked into this. 

"So we can all enter the room together, unseen. What I would like to do than is have someone cut the prisoners free. Maska said they are unconscious and bound, so even if we get them free we are probably going to have to kill the vampires in order to get them out. If we cut the ropes in places the bats above won't see, we can at least get them free so if they wake they can try to escape. I favor trying to take one out, all of us together while we're still invisible. After that we will all be seen, but I hope we could at least have killed that vampire so we'll only have to deal with one. Can we get stakes from somewhere? And can anyone think of any ways to set the creatures on fire? 

Proffesuer Amie, since you are nearly depleted, would you like to carry the shotgun? I've actually never seen you shoot." Ruby doesn't open her eyes but responds anyway. "I'm pretty good with the gun Kate, although I'm not certain how me not feeling well will affect my shooting. Plus I don't think I'll have any spells that would really help much, just small things for distraction. As for fire, if the bullets in the gun don't do that I don't know what to do short of dousing them with alcohol and lighting a match." "Burning alcohol has crossed my mind," Kate said dryly. "What kind of distractions can you create?" Ruby sighs. "Just little lights or a shady looking form of a human. The human looking thing can actually go minor tasks. Or I can also do the same spell you can, the one that does minor stuff." 

Nanuet finally speaks up after a long pondering silence. "I haven't used any of my spells today. I have a few that might be useful. I can give us all the blessing of the gods giving us their favor to a small degree, I can hide up to three of us from the undead for about half an hour or until you attack them. We wouldn't have to stay together but it would only hide us from undead creatures. I can also detect their presence and if I concentrate then I should be able to pinpoint their location. 

I have a light spell as well that might help to keep them at bay. Lastly, if I have the chance I can consecrate the area which will take some of their strength away. Those are some options, using all those prayers would sap my strength significantly and asking that many favors of the gods all at once may have some odd results, but those are the most useful prayers I have.” Ruby says, "Perhaps we don't use all of them, just some of them." She finally opens her eyes and gazes upon their ragtag group. "You are the strongest one here and we need you to stay that way." 

Kate hesitated, trying ot fit all the puzzle pieces into place. "We have a lot of abilities for stealth, but they all end as soon as we make a move against the creatures. We can free but not move the prisoners without them seeing, and since it's night they can follow us." She paused again. "I don't like not knowing what odd results are, and we don't want to exhaust you, Nanuet. I think we should use our teacher's invisibility spell, if only because it will conceal us all and save Nanuet's energy. 

While we're outside the room it would be good if Nanuet an pinpoint the creatures for us. Then we could decide which to attack first. I still favor trying to take one out before we try to kill the other. The light spell might be good to use then, even if it only distracts or blinds them momentarily. The hostages are unconscious, so killing the vampires is probably not optional." 

Ruby states, "As soon as we open the door they will know something is going on so we should use Mr. G's spell. The unseen servant can either be used as a decoy, we send it in to the other side if the room to pick something up and distract them or perhaps we can be the distraction and the servant can untie the prisoners. Mr. Gonzales, do you think the spell can work that way?” He replies, “The servant cannot lift anything heavy, and creating the distraction still costs us the element of surprise. It could untie the prisoners provided that I remain within range of the servant and also in line-of-sight so that I can focus on its actions.” 

Ruby suggests, “I can cast the lights on the other side of the room. It's only going to give us moments of distraction but hopefully we won't need more than that." Kate replies, "That's good, Ruby. If we can keep them wondering what's really going on, and where the danger is coming from that's a big advantage. Can your spell really untie them? I'd almost say it's more valuable as a distraction. Light spells near it could make it look like it's a threat as well." 

Ruby says, "So maybe I could cast the dancing lights outside the room and when the door opens, we'll be invisible, but I can move them across the room so the creatures attention goes with it?" Kate says, "Grandfather, if you cast the invisibility, and then work on getting the prisoners untied, Ruby, Nanuet, and I can then work on taking out the first vampire. You'll remain hidden and the creatures will be distracted from you. If they both come down after us, Ruby can cast her spell to draw one away from us. I hate to ask it, but does anyone have a stake? Or any kind of pointed wood?" 

Ruby says, "Obviously I don't. When we get to our destination we might have to break a chair or something." Nanuet says, "I have arrows, which are wooden, but the tips are not. I'm uncertain if they will work. I can also enchant someone's weapon slightly for a short duration. It couldn't hurt." Ruby asks, "Who's got a weapon? I don't have anything... except for some small spells and maybe the shotgun if Mr. G. doesn't take it." Kate says, "I have my derringer, but it would be next to useless against these creatures, even enchanted. I'd rather see you use the spells to enchant a stake, Nanuet. Although a stake that strikes in the right spot doesn't really need the help." 

Nanuet picks up a new communication from Maska. He relays it to the group stating, "Maska indicates that she moved only slightly and both of the vampires reacted, flying around the room apparently searching." 

Gonzales says, "Ah yes, it is the bat form. Bats use both their eyes and ears to see in the dark. The invisibility spell would mask your wolf from their vision but not from their incredible sense of being able to hear sound waves and discern a shape from that. Please tell her to remain perfectly still until we are present. Thankfully they aren't real bats or they would have found her from even that slight movement, but they are still thinking like humans, still relying more on what they see than what they hear." 

Kate states, "That also means that they are going to know about where we are even with the invisibility spell up. It makes it that much more important to know where they are before we enter the room, and take them out quickly. Instead of using the spell to locate them, I'd say let's just have Maska pass that on to Nanuet. We could use that blessing from him instead." 

Nanuet talks as he rummages through his bags. "I still believe my hide from undead prayer should help us. Are they not still undead even in bat form?" He smiles as he pulls his hand out of his pouch. "I thought I still had a few of these" he says, opening his hand to reveal four exploding rounds of ammunition. "They might come in handy." 

"Nanuet, I could kiss you," Kate said with a laugh. "Will those fit the shotgun? They're too big for the derringer. Your hiding prayer would work, but it will leave one of us still visible. Perhaps we should give the shotgun to whomever doesn't get the spell. When we open the door they'd be visible and draw the bats attention. They could then fire one of those shells at them while the rest of us get into the room and make our own attacks. What do you think?" 

Nanuet replies, "I had become so accustomed to using John Harbrace's equipment that I forgot what resources of my own that I had. I have a rifle, and we have the shotgun. I am sure they would fit one or the other. Your plan is sound. I can cast hide undead on you three and then take the gun myself and try to draw them off so you can free the others." Ruby says, "I'll open the door Nanuet so you can run in and distract them with your rifle. That way the path will be clear for us to get inside invisibly. And Kate and Mr. G. can try to untie Nana and the others. I'll take the shotgun and try to cover Nanuet if there is a problem." 

Kate says, "Even if we can free them, we won't be able to get them out of the room since they're unconscious. I certainly can't carry any of them. The three of us who are invisible should get to good spots and then help you if you need help. If you're doing alright, we can try to get the prisoners untied." Ruby says, "Maybe they'll wake up when they are untied?" 

Kate says, "That sounds good, Ruby. Will those shells fit both guns? If they will you could both have two of the incendiary rounds. You could both attack the creatures and Mr. Gonzales and I could work on freeing our prisoners." Ruby laughs. "I guess I learned something from Jake... you need different ammunition for shotguns and rifles. I'll just take my chance with whatever magical ammunition is in the shotgun and let Nanuet rely on his exploding bullets for his rifle." Nanuet says, "It shouldn't be too hard to drag them out, but hopefully I can destroy them and we won't have to worry." 

Kate shrugged, a bit embarrassed. "I was never a very good student when it came to shooting. So it comes down to us getting close to the room, Nanuet praying for a blessing for us and then making us invisible to the creatures. Maska lets him know where they are and he tries to take them out with the shots while the rest of us get into the room and at least try to get the prisoners untied, aware that we must give that up to help fight if necessary. The blasts from those shells are pretty serious if I remember. I'd try to hit one while they are close together. The fire should hurt both. Grandfather, I'll give you the wand. I have spells left to work with." 

"Sounds like a good plan." Ruby sighs. "I'm ready to get this over with. I hope we're almost there. I really would like to get some sleep." Maska communicates back to Nanuet that the bats have both gone back to their former perches on the ceiling beams at the northeast and northwest corners of the room, the doors to the room being in the center of the east and south walls with Maska currently just the one to the south. Nanuet relays Maska's information to the group. "We should probably go in the south door since that is furthest from where the bats are. Just before we are ready to go in I'll cast hide from undead and bless."


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-seventy-nine, “Climax Battle”, Thursday, June 22nd , 12:15 A.M. * 

As Nanuet was already in the building three days earlier he is quite familiar with the layout so the quartet has no difficulty in quietly making their way to the outside of the room's south door. Nanuet casts Hide from Undead first since it lasts longer, touching Manuel, Ruby and Kate. He then casts bless and makes sure his rifle is loaded with the exploding ammo. 

Ruby readies the shotgun and nods to Nanuet and the others, waiting for them to nod in return that they are ready before opening the door. Kate nodded, aware that she was just as armed as the others, but not feeling it. Nanuet takes a deep breath and nods in response to Ruby. Once Gonzales also nods Ruby carefully tries the door knob. If it's unlocked she will throw the door open. 

The movement of the door is clearly noticed by the bats but neither move, staying hidden in the shadows of the ceiling beams. Maska's more acute night vision sees them more clearly, allowing Nanuet to exactly see them as well through his link. They are too far apart to both be taken out with a single shot. Nanuet tries to spot where the captives are and then moves to a spot away from them where he can still see the bats. 

Even knowing she should be invisible to the creatures, Kate is quiet as she begins to move ahead, looking for the prisoners. Once Nanuet moves in Ruby readies the shotgun towards the ceiling and hopes the spell really does make her invisible to undead as she moves into the room, heading towards Nana. Although neither bat has move yet Maska sees movement from both as they are preparing to take flight. Nanuet takes aim at the one in the northwest corner and fires. 

The upper corner of the room explodes into a destructive mess from the pyrotechnic blast, successfully engulfing the bat which drops to the floor in a flaming heap. The room itself takes some damage, the dried timbers starting to catch fire and also blasting some holes through the ceiling and second floorboards on the upper floor. One downside it that the blast also caused a long accumulation of dust on the rafters to fall off, the dust now making the outline over the invisible wolf below. The second bat flies down towards those below. 

"Well, we don't have much time now. Sorry guys...," Ruby says as she shoots the shotgun up into the air at the rapidly descending bat. The bat flies by the group that has just enter the room, flying out the doorway into the next room. Kate jumped at the sound of Nanuet's rifle, then cringed as Ruby lifted hers and shot. She ran hard for the hostages. With fire in here they were going to have to get out fast. Nanuet cocks the rifle to load the next round and pursues the bat. 

Ruby looks around the room for some wooden debris. Once she finds a stake like piece she takes it over to the flaming bat creature and tries to stab it. Ruby successfully stabs the bat which turns to dust. Kate reaches the hostages. Nanuet loses sight of the other bat which flies around the corner towards the staircase up to the second floor. "It flew upstairs, I'm going after it!" Nanuet yells to the others. He bounds up the stairs after the bat. "Don't go alone!" Kated yelled. "Someone go with him, it could be a trap!" 

Late got down next to the nearest person and tried to see if she was going to be able to untie the knots. Ruby runs over to the hostages, joining Kate. "I hope that other one isn't going to get friends! Let's hurry up here." She begins trying to untie Nana. "Wake up Nana!" she says loudly. 

None of the hostages move although all three appear to be alive. It becomes easier to see as the room becomes illuminated by the flames from the rafters above. Gonzales exits the room after Nanuet. Ruby uses her extensive knowledge of rope to try to get the knot around Nana untied as quickly as she can. "We can't let them do that alone," Kate said desperately, still trying to untie and wishing she had a knife. Finally frustrated with her inability to untie the rope, she cast a grease spell on the rope and tried to then pull it off. 

Knowing the layout of the building Nanuet is quick to get to the upper rooms. He sees an open door down the hallway, with two shut doors between him and it. He then hears sound from the room with the open door. Nanuet slows down and approaches the room with the open door cautiously. At the same time he mentally calls to Maska to join him. Nanuet waits for a response from Maska before proceeding into the room beyond the open door. 

Ruby and Kate hear the sound of Gonzales heading up the stairs as they get the last of the ropes off of the hostages. Kate looked up at the corner of the room that was burning, trying to judge how long before the room becomes smoky and dangerous. As long as it seemed there was some time, she wanted to go help Nanuet and Gonzales, then come back for the now free hostages 

Ruby shakes Nana. "Wake up!" she says again. Speaking to herself, "Perhaps I should try a healing spell? I don't know how else to wake her and I definitely can carry her although I might be able to drag, not that I want to." Ruby shakes her head then starts singing, casts the only healing spell she knows on Nana, hoping that might wake her up. The spell seems to have some effect on Nana, she regains consciousness although appears to be quite groggy and uncertain of her surroundings. 

Kate deduces that the room will be fully engulfed in fire in a few minutes given the speed that the flames are spreading, fanned in part by the air coming in from the room above. "Damn it," Kate muttered. She put her arms beneath one persons arms and dragged them as far as she could toward the door. "Ruby, I need to go help, can you get Mrs. Parker and the other one out?" Ruby looks at the quickly raging fire. "I'm not sure Kate but I'll try." 

She looks at her grandmother. "Can you understand me Nana? Can you walk? Can you help me get that other person out? We need to get out of here now. Save the questions for later." The sound of Ruby's voice helps to pull Nana out of her stupor. Ruby exclaims, “Oh Nana, thank the Gods you're alright!" Ruby pulls her grandmother to standing and quickly hugs her. "Okay, no time for that now!" She heads to the other person and tries to lift them, dragging if she must to get them out the door and out of the house. Kate hesitated a moment to make sure the other two women could handle it, then hurried up the stairs. 

As Maska and Nanuet move towards the doorway they see the vampire inside, having reverted back to his human form. He is kneeling behind the wooden crate that he and the other vampire had carried from the train to the wagon. The top of the crate is open and the creature is reaching inside. He looks up at the doorway at Nanuet. Nanuet doesn't hesitate, not wanting to see what was in the smaller crate. He aims and fires at the vampire. 

The shot misses, hitting the back wall which explodes into flames, knocking out the window frame and window on that wall to the street below. The vampire drops to the ground to avoid the wave of flame that quickly flow outward, the flames also preventing Maska from getting closer. Nanuet mentally commands Maska to wait as he cocks the rifle. 

Ruby has to drag the man to get him to move. Nana has to struggle to pull the woman as well. Both Ruby and Nana will continue to drag the other two captives until they get them out of the house. "I should probably go up there, I have the other gun!" Ruby tries to judge how far it is to the door and how long it will take to drag them outside. Nana is having difficulty moving and is not making much headway dragging the woman. Ruby finds the man to be rather heavy. She and the man are now in the adjacent room but still another twenty feet from the front door. 

"Ugh, they are so heavy! Just keep trying Nana, every bit counts!" Ruby stops for just a second and places the man on the floor. "Let's work together." Ruby heads back to where Nana and the unconscious woman are. Nana takes her feet while Ruby tries to take her under the arms. "Let's go, this room could collapse any second." Together they try to get the woman out. 

Kate finally caught up to her teacher and Nanuet. The spell was broken so she would be visible, and the heat was intense. She hesitated a moment, waiting to see if Nanuet's next shot would hit before casting a spell. Nanuet takes aim for another shot at the vampire. The vampire ducks behind the trunk. The shot hits the trunk and the wood explodes along with the flames, showering the room with the dirt that was contained within. 

The flames from the blast cause the vampire's clothing to catch fire. He stands and runs in the direction of the hole in the wall. Kate quickly cast a Disrupt Undead spell at the fleeing vampire. The spell works and the creature stumbles slightly on it's way to the open wall. It then continues forward, the clothes still burning. It is holding a cloth bag in one of its hands. 

Nanuet takes his last shot with the explosive rounds before the creature can flee from his sight. The delay from Kate's spell is enough to keep the creature in range as Nanuet's final shot strikes its back. It explodes into flames and then crumbles to dust. The cloth bag falls to the floor. Kate looked at the flames in the room and the bag sitting on the floor, trying to see if it could be retrieved. Since the building is on fire, Nanuet directs Maska to get the bag and get outside. 

"C'mon, let's get out of here before this place comes down. Are the other's outside?" he asks Kate and Manuel. "Ruby and her Grandmother were working on getting them out. I dragged one as far as I could before I came up," Kate panted, even as she began to run back downstairs to help Ruby. "We need to get a fire wagon here before this can spread." Gonzales says, "I think Ruby was getting them out." The three make their way down the now smoke filled corridor. 

From the top of the stairs they see Ruby struggling to drag the man out the front door, with Nana and the other woman lying unconscious on the floor fifteen feet back. Kate ran into the room and again put her arms underneath the strange woman, the dragged her back toward the door. Nanuet runs over to Ruby's grandmother and does whatever he can to get her out of the burning house. The group manages to get outside of the burning building. Ruby collapses to the ground, out of breath and even weaker than before. She had used her last little bit of strength in the action and was now just about passing out. "Did you get it?" she asks. 

Kate says, "Yes, honey. Both. I'm sorry I left you to deal with this, but I was afraid of leaving that creature to come on us again." Kate stopped and panted. "A fire wagon needs to get here, and we need to be gone. Or tell them we rushed in to save people and the building was already burning." Gonzales says, "Best if we just leave, otherwise there will be questions. The other two now begin to stir. The man is in his mid-forties, a bit stocky with a long full mustache. The woman looks to be in her mid-twenties. 

Kate looked sympathetically down at the innocent victims of this nights escapades, but there was nothing to be done for them. Perhaps it was better they just remain confused rather than know the truth. She nodded to her teacher. "Nanuet, can you carry Mrs. Parker, or wake her up perhaps? We should go." Ruby says tiredly, "You're right, we should at least move away from here. These two are waking up, they should be okay, far enough away from the fire." She slowly pulls herself off the ground while Nanuet picks up Ruby's grandmother. "I'm too tired to even think. Where should we go?" 

Kate started walking away from the building as she answered. "We have two options. Back to the train station, hoping to get a train to Philadelphia, or a hotel to get some rest. I think we could all really use some rest, but we could sleep on the train." Gonzales states, "The train station would also have a telegraph, and we should wire Mr. Eastman to let him know that Ruby is safe. I'm glad these other two are waking up, Ruby and I are still feeling the effects of losing some of our life energy and these two will be worse off, they are lucky to have had the strength to survive the draining." 

Ruby kneels next to Nana while the others are off doing their own thing. Exhausted herself, she pulls the red hair off her grandmothers face as she looks at the almost mirror image of herself. She sings again to heal her, hoping it would revive her. Nana does open her eyes, although weakly. "Glad to see you back," Ruby says softly. "You've been very brave." Maska communicates to Nanuet that she knows where the vampires had stored their wagon and horses so they head off to retrieve them. 

As Gonzales glances at the waking pair he comments, "Kate, that man is familiar.....he attended Mr. Emerson's funeral two months back." "What?" Kate stopped and turned to look. "Are you certain?" Gonzales replies, "Yes, and he was seated down near where you were, in the section for family and close friends. He's still rather dazed, I do not believe that he has really had a look at you yet in this disguise if you wish to change." Now that she gets a good look there is something familiar about him although Kate cannot discern where she knows him from. 

Kate says, "Yes, please Grandfather. I'm sorry, everyone, I can't leave a friend here." Ruby says, "Of course, Kate. Who is he?" Kate says, "I'm not certain, honey, but I've seen him in the company of close friends." Gonzales and Kate do not know his identity, just that the man and Kate have mutual friends. He helps her discretely change her appearance back to Kate and they approach the pair. Kate knelt down beside the man, "Sir? Sir, are you well?" 

She got out her handkerchief and wiped his forehead. "Can you speak?" He says, "Yes, yes I can. Where am I?" He gestures to Mina and says "I was on a train and an Indian was bothering that woman over there." Kate says, "The elvan man was her companion, actually. The other man was the one bothering her, but that's neither here nor there. You're in Scranton, Pennsylvania. You were inside that house that's burning. My name is Katherine Kale. May I ask yours?" He replies, "William Dean Howells" 

Kate immediately recognizes the name as the editor of the Atlantic Monthly, one of the country's top literary magazines. The magazine was founded in Boston the year following Kate's birth by the various Massachusetts authors including Mr. Emerson. Over the years she enjoyed reading the magazine and it is one of the things she has missed during her time in Arizona. Kate never met Howells before, but did get to know his eldest daughter Winifred, a girl six years Kate's junior, as they took riding classes at the same equestrian stables. 

Kate smiled warmly at him. "I knew I recognized you. I hope your daughter Winifred is well. When I knew her I was Katherine Seagram. He replies, "Frederick Seagram's daughter? What are you doing in Scranton? And no, I do not know the woman. I had just boarded the train when I saw the confrontation." Kate replies, "Yes, Fredrich Seagram's daughter. Come now, come along with my friends and I. The lady will be better off here, I think. Things happened here tonight she may prefer not to remember." 

She offered her hand to help him up saying, “The rest will have to wait for later. Do you know the lady?" He indicates that he does not. Gonzales talks to the female victim, who indicates her name is Constantine Carpenter. She is surprised to hear that she exited the train in Scranton, as she was on her way back to her home in Philadelphia. She says that her husband Julian will be worried. 

Kate knew she must be exhausted, her judgment was slipping. Once she'd decided to bring Mr. Howells there was no reason not to bring the lady as well. What were they going to tell either one of them, really? "We'll go to the train station," she said. "You can both send whatever telegrams you need to from there and reassure anyone who might be waiting for you." Mrs. Carpenter asks, "How did we get this far from the train station? I don't remember anything." Kate replies, "It's quite a long story. The short version is you were a victim of a known hypnotist. A rather experienced one. He did not take a lady's no for an answer, and sought to use his skills to take her with him. Unfortunately he chose to involve innocent people from the train in his deception. He had his servant bring you and Mr. Howell's to that house. I have no idea why." 

"I feel so weak," is Mrs. Carpenter's reply. Kate says, "Yes, some of my friends are feeling that way too. We're going to see the Arch-Bishop when we arrive in Philadelphia. You're welcome to come with us." 

Nanuet returns with the carriage and the group all get inside. Kate gets up front to drive the rig and they begin to make their way westward just as the Scranton Fire Department arrive to fight the fire at the burning house. As the others discuss the plans Nanuet remembers something from the last few moments of chaos inside the house. He calls to Maska to query about the bag that the fleeing vampire had dropped that he had asked her to fetch. The bag contains several bundles of foreign paper currency, a silver-plated derringer, four pocket watches and some women's jewelry.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty, “Philadelphia Bound”, Thursday, June 22nd ,  12:45 A.M.*

They arrive at the train station where a check with the night clerk shows that a train to Philadelphia will arrive at 2:15 with a 2:30 departure time and arrival in the city at approximately 6:00 A.M. The cost is 75-cents for a regular seat or $ 2.00 for a bed in the Pullman car.   A Western Union telegraph operator is also on duty and will send telegrams for the cost of $ .50 to $ 1.00 depending upon the message length.

After they spoke to the clerk Kate said, "Let's get the Pullman car; we all need rest. I have enough money. I'm going to send a telegram as well. Two or three, probably."   Kate got paper from the operator and began to compose her messages.

Ruby also got paper from the telegraph operator. It was getting increasingly difficult to keep her eyes open and think so she tried to keep it simple. In the middle of her writing she had to stop and ask Kate twice where they were heading. Finally she hands her telegraph back to the operator. "This is urgent, please make sure Mr. George Eastman in Rochester receives it immediately." 
Ruby‘s message says:



			
				telegram said:
			
		

> Dearest George ~ I'm alive but both Nana and I have been injured so we are heading to see Arch-Bishop Dimitrios Tsaldaris in Philadelphia. Please come to Philadelphia as soon as you can and fetch us. I will check for a message from you at the telegraph office in Philadelphia once we arrive. All My Love, Ruby




Kate quickly penned a message to Ginnie, instructing her to share it with the teachers and letting them know she would be away at least one more day.  Next she wrote to Conrad, saying:


			
				telegram said:
			
		

> My dear. We have seen Ruby and are all well, but had an unwelcome visitor from the past.  The one that we pursued to Thomaswell.  He is now gone and we are all safe.  I will tell all when I return.  All my love, your Katherine




Lastly she wrote to Kevin Tomlinson:


			
				telegram said:
			
		

> Mr. Tomlinson.  Colin Turner has been laid to rest.  I will fill you in when I return from my trip.  Katherine Kale




The tickets are purchased and the telegrams are all sent.   The group finds some benches to sit on while they wait.   At 1:45 A.M. the telegraph operator seeks out Ruby with a telegram for her.  It reads:


			
				Telegram said:
			
		

> Ruby, Relieved to hear from you.   Will board train soon to Syracuse, will change there to Philadelphia train.   Anticipate arrival in city at 11:30 A.M.    Have wired ahead for lodgings for you and friends.  Rooms waiting at Latham Hotel on South 17th Street.    See you soon.   Love, George




Ruby smiles tiredly. "George will meet us in Philadelphia. He's wired ahead and gotten us some rooms. He's so thoughtful like that." She hands the telegraph to Kate. "In case I forget where I put it," she says, before laying her head on Kate's shoulder. Nanuet seemed to be keeping a close eye on Nana, the rest of her friends were alright and George was on his way. All was as right as it was going to be and she could keep her eyes open no longer. Feeling more exhausted than she ever had, she drifts off to a light sleep.

Kate's arm was behind Ruby's back, and she wished she could sleep too. But it wouldn't be much longer before the train arrived and she could sleep just a little bit. She kept herself awake by talking about his magazine with Mr. Howells, asking if there was any way she'd be able to get it in Arizona, and asking what had been in it recently to pass the time.

Nanuet awakens the group shortly after the train pulls into the station. The conductor helps direct the six to a half-dozen adjacent beds in the Pullman car, the still-invisible Maska accompanying Nanuet. Despite the movement of the train and the almost coffin-like sleeping compartments none have any difficulty drifting off to sleep, nor do any awaken during the train stops in Stroudsburg, Allentown and Norristown. The conductor awakens them upon the train arrival in Philadelphia.

Kate woke sandy-eyed and cranky, but did her best to put on a pleasant face for the others. No one had any luggage, so it was only a matter of getting everyone awake and moving. She turned to her teacher and Ruby. "You two need to see the Arch-Bishop. Do you want to go to the hotel first, or to the church. It's early, I'm not sure when the church starts seeing supplicants."  Ruby, barely awake mutters to her companions, "Can we go to the hotel please? I'm so tired... I can't go on, I need sleep."

"That answers that," Kate said. She turned to Mr. Howells and Mrs. Carpenter. "What more can we do for you? I'm sure we could get more rooms at the hotel if they're needed. Mrs. Carpenter, I know this is home for you, is someone coming to fetch you?"  She states, "I sent a telegram to Julien. He should be around here somewhere." Howells says, "I need to go find out what become of my luggage from the other train. They must have it in storage."

"You two might want to visit a priest." Ruby wobbles a bit, taking Kate by the hand to steady herself. She would let Kate lead her now, and Nana was in good hands with Nanuet. She looks at their two traveling companions who are looking at her funny, she wasn't sure if it was her comment or her unsteady nature. "I'm just saying."   Kate says, "Good, I don't want to leave you by yourself when you're still unwell. Mr. Howells, I'm sure it will take us a few minutes to arrange for you cab. We can wait while you inquire about your things." 

She turned back to the lady and said, "If you won't come with us, I hope you'll see your own priest soon. They may be able to help with the fatigue if you can't shake it off."  Gonzales tells Carpenter and Howells "My friend is right, that hypnotist used some arcane wizards magics on several of us which only the Arch-Bishop can cure. Check on your husband and luggage respectively but then meet us out front, we'll hire a cab to take us to the cathedral."

"Please," Kate said sincerely. She looked at Ruby, so desperate for sleep. But she knew from experience that seeing the Arch-Bishop would take her a long way toward feeling better. "I've met the Arch-Bishop before, he's very kind and I'm sure he'll help. We'll be waiting for you." She nodded at both and made sure she was satisfied they would come, then helped Ruby walk toward the front of the station.   Ruby asks, "A-are we going right there?"

Kate says, "We should. I seem to remember time being important in this. I've been through it myself, Ruby. Remember how quickly we needed to get Nanuet help? You will feel so much better after you see him; after that your sleep will actually help you feel rested."   "I know," she whines, "I just feel tired now. I don't know how far I can make it. If we have to go now, let's go before I pass out." Ruby tries to pull Kate towards the cabs.

They have a pair of cabs. Mrs. Carpenter comes out alongside a young handsome man who is helping to support her. Howells comes out with a porter helping him to carry his bag. They get into the second of the two cabs with Gonzales while Ruby, Kate, Nanuet and Maska get in the first one.  They ride for around a half-hour through the city, bustling with activity despite the early hour, soon arriving at the Cathedral. They enter and are approached by one of the junior priests.

Kate moved a bit ahead of the others and waited respectfully, letting the gold bangle given to her in Greece at the high temple catch the light. She curtsied carefully, then rose. "Good morning, my name is Mrs. Kale. I met the Arch-Bishop in Arizona. We find ourselves in need of help and humbly ask to be allowed to see him."  Several more back-and-forth exchanges follow, assisted in part by Gonzales speaking to the man in Greek. 

They only need to speak to one more priest intermediary until they are ushered into the private meeting chambers of the Arch-Bishop. He soon arrives.  Kate was grateful they didn't have to pass through as many layers of bureaucracy as they did in Greece.   She curtsied more deeply than earlier. "Your Eminence. What a pleasure to see you again, and well-recovered."  He replies, "Indeed Mrs. Kale, there were no lasting effects from the misadventures in Arizona. I trust that all is well in Promise City?"

Kate replies, "They are now, although the last month has some hair-raising moments. But the election is over and we now have our town government, despite the efforts of some to derail it. 
We had some continued problems with the Cowboy Gang as well, but what brings us happened here in the East. Bishop Costas performed some healing on me a week or so ago, has he happened to communicate with you about that? The reasons for it?"  

The Arch-Bishop replies, "No, I have not heard from him directly. I do understand that his chief aide has now been reassigned to Athens, on the Patriarch's staff."  "Yes, on very high authority," Kate said with a smile. "Diana doesn't fool around."   She sighed and grew more serious. "We've had a long night. I can tell you a longer version of this story later, but we spent the night chasing down someone who had kidnapped Miss West, and then her Grandmother. Five vampires were destroyed last night, but not without cost to us. Four of us were either drained of blood or life energy. We seek healing."

The priest is startled to hear of the undead but says that he has had some experience with them. He is capable to healing one person now, but will then have to rest until noon to heal another. He could heal the third person that evening and the forth the following morning.   Kate says, "We appreciate whatever you can do. Thank you so much." After a bit of discussion they decided to have Mr. Gonzales go first, then go to the hotel and return later with Ruby. Mrs. Carpenter agrees to wait until the next morning, as she has already arrived home and can rest there until the next day. 

It took about a half-hour for the priests to gather the supplies for the spell in a side chamber. Mr. Gonzales laid down, and Kate watched as the Arch-Bishop performed the now familiar spell. When Costas had performed it on her, Diana's power had left a protective putty in her wound. That was not here, so the jar was filled with some ingredients that swirled and coalesced as the Arch-Bishop prayed and chanted. When it was ready he rubbed it on the red marks on Mr. Gonzales' wrist. It disappeared into his skin and suddenly Gonzales began to breathe easier. 

Kate smiled and went to the old man. "I'm exhausted, but that's much better," he said.  The Arch-Bishop was exhausted as well, so they left quietly, agreeing to return later. The junior priests let them out and got them a cab, and they headed to the hotel.   They arrive at the hotel, all tired and ready for sleep. George had reserved each of them a room at the fancy hotel but Ruby wasn't taking in any details of the new lodgings like she normally would. Sleep was the only thing on her mind. 

Key in hand Ruby turns to the others and asks, "Is everyone going to rest now?"   kate says, "I think I'll stay up until after you're healed later. I don't want to just be getting to sleep when I have to get back up again. What I need most is to eat. I'll come wake you when we need to go if Mr. Eastman hasn't already."    Ruby nods. "Thank you Kate. I'd accompany you but I'm... I can't stay awake any longer. I'm hoping I can make it up to the room. You go eat, you need it."

Kate says, "I'll walk you up, honey. Ten minutes isn't going to make a difference." She slipped her arm around Ruby's waist and started walking her toward the stairs with the others behind.   Ruby let Kate help her, she didn't have the energy at the moment to be brave.   "You know, I haven't even taken time to consider that Turner is gone, for good. It seems... not real. I don't even remember seeing him. I wish we would have stayed and searched around a little. I just... I don't know."

Kate says, "I did search the place, although not as thoroughly as I would have liked. Would you really have wanted to see what he was carrying around with him? I don't think he had much there anyway, I'm not certain it was his original plan to take you there.  It will settle in. After the Arch-Bishop heals you you're going to feel a great deal better. Just imagine, you'll be able to start your life with George with no fear of Turner every coming back again."

They climb the stairs slowly as Ruby listens to Kate's words.   Ruby says, "I didn't really want to see what he was carrying, I guess I just... not that I don't trust you guys, I do, but... we thought he was dead once before too. It's hard for me to believe he's really gone. I thought I would feel... different."

Kate says, "You thought he hand some kind of permanent hold on your soul? Because he'd invaded your mind before? Thank the gods he wasn't as strong as that.  When there were so many of the creatures in Promise City, Diana actually came to the church and gave six arrows that would completely destroy a vampire. Nanuet used the last of them to destroy Turner. He really is gone. It would be easier to believe if he'd left a body to see, but there was only the pile of dust sitting next to you to prove he'd ever been there."

"I don't know what I thought. I mean, I couldn't stop thinking about him, I thought I saw him every where, I dreamed about him all the time..." Ruby shakes her head. She continues in an unconvincing tone, "I'm just glad he's gone."   She is silent as they walk down the hallway. "Kate, do you ever wonder why we have been visited by the gods so much? They seem to help us everywhere we go and without their help we'd be..." She shrugs, "Not as well off as we are."

Kate replies, "My understanding is the struggle between the nature spirits drew their attention. And Cochise County has a strong magical connection. But I'm not sure that all explains it for me. Why us in particular? Although when Diana was in the church, I understand she had gifts and tasks for others as well.  I suppose since we have more interesting lives, they get noticed more. Although Diana noticed Mrs. Eaton too, and she's lived quietly in Promise City. I don't know Ruby. Maybe we should ask the Arch-Bishop about it."

Ruby says, "Do you really think he might know? It just seems so unlikely that they would choose us... The Arch- Bishop might think we're crazy too."   Kate says, "I imagine anyone the gods choose to favor thinks they're unlikely.  He might not know specifically, but he might have some insight. It never hurts to ask."   "You're right, it doesn't hurt." Ruby yawns before unlocking her door and pushing it open. "Enjoy your breakfast sweetie." She hugs Kate. "Thanks again."

She kissed Ruby's cheek. "Get as much rest as you can. Try not to worry at things. I'll see you in a bit."   She waited until Ruby had gone inside before going back down the stairs. Once Ruby was inside the room she heads straight for the bed. She wanted to remove her clothing but after getting her shirt and skirt off she was too tired to remove the rest. She falls face first onto the bed and immediately falls to sleep.

Mr. Howells had also rented himself a room, but Kate wasn't certain where he'd gone. She didn't want to go to her room and be tempted by the bed into sleep, so she went back downstairs to the restaurant and ordered breakfast.    Gonzales joins Kate for breakfast, being certain to order cups of hot water in which to place Dorita's tea so that they will get twice the amount of sleep as they would otherwise.   

"Thank you, professeur aime," Kate said quietly. "You know, I think I‘m more emotionally exhausted than physically. I don't have time to sleep before we get Ruby healed, do I?"  He replies, "Sure you do, especially with Dorita's tea. There's a good three-and-a-half hours until we have to get up, which will become almost seven."   "Not the trip we were expecting, is it?" she sighed. "After we get home, I hope things are dull, just terribly boring for at least a month, just so I can rest. And Ruby will be upset that we are leaving so soon."   

The breakfast and came and both Kate and her teacher attacked it with a will. "Will the sleep I get now be enough with what we got earlier for me to study effectively?" she asked after they had managed to start sating their appetites.   He replies, "It should be sufficient. I'll leave word to the bellhop to wake us up at 10:30, to give us both time to restudy our spells."   

Kate replies, "Good. I'll be more comfortable then. Will we go home tonight then?"   He replies, "This afternoon actually, once we know that Ruby is safe and herself again. We'll have to see if she or Nanuet with to return with us, although when you factor in Maska's weight too the five of us would be more than I could bring in one trip."  

Kate says, "I think Ruby will want to stay here a little longer. She just got engaged, and I'm not sure she'll be ready to see Jake yet. It's probably better for her if she does stay.   Nanuet may be ready to come home. He was vampire hunting, after all, and that seems to be all done now.   I want to know what the town council decided about a public school."   The two finish breakfast and then head upstairs to their respective rooms.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-one, “Jake’s Business Plans”, Thursday, June 22nd , 7:30 A.M.*

Morning comes and Jake Cook rises not long after the sun.  When breakfast is finished he asks Maria to make a large lunch he can bring out to his mine partners and workers.  Next he arranges to have his horse ready for ride mid morning.  He comes back and drags Van Horne, grumbling, out of bed to come with him and conclude the financial transactions regarding the Palace, which will soon become the Silver Palace, and the Lucky Lady.  

That concluded, Jake is now the 95% owner of the Silver Palace with his only partner being Cornelius Van Horne with the last 5%.  This also returns Jake to being a quarter owner of the Lucky Lady.  Attorney Berg also handles the paperwork at the same meeting of Harry Rote purchasing the portion of the Lady that Herbert Hoover inherited.  He makes a quick stop at Pierre's to retrieve his ammunition.

Free of his grouchy best friend in the guise of the big Georgian, Jake suits up to ride out to the inaptly named Fisk Mountain Mine.  Flat black hat shading his eyes from the climbing sun, black leather duster hanging unbuttoned on his shoulders, he lets his horse take him lazily to the mine.  He is perfectly aware of the image he projects as he rides.  Two rifles in holsters on opposite sites of his horse, two Colt Peacemakers on opposite sites of his belt, and confidence in his eye sharp enough to cut paper, anyone taking him on would have to be serious about it.  He preferred to avoid gun play where ever possible.  There was no need to gain a reputation, he had just enough of one to do the job.  Besides, even though he could outshoot any riffraff he was likely to come across it was foolish to challenge the odds.  He knew and had proven time and time again words from his mouth could be more dangerous than guns.

He spent what little remained of the morning and several hours into the afternoon with his partners.  First they had lunch and then toured the operations.  MacNaulty the dwarf and the two humans partners, Elliott and Humphrey, were an industrious trio.  There was always something new of which they were proud, and of which Jake could feign fascination.  Jake did appreciate their ingenuity and tireless labor.  He also admired it, but in a distant and glad it was not me that had to work hard way.  Jake advised them of his travel plans, and assured them that Marshall Chester Martin was quite able to keep things safe while Jake was away.  They could delay a shipment or two while he was gone if it made them feel better, he promised to accompany any valuable shipments upon his return.  He bid them luck and safe keeping, and of that he was quite sincere.

Returning to Promise City he treated himself to a shave and trim followed by a long bath at Gilson's where Laurie was still proudly showing off her ring to all customers.  Jake made appropriate congratulations and lamented in a friendly and complimentary way the loss of another attractive unmarried woman.  Clean and with Laurie mildly blushing from his parting compliment, Jake sets out to find Emery Shaw, who Jake has been avoiding until the throng of friends and sycophants had completed their congratulations and quit hovering about the new mayor.  It was probably best for Shaw, and Jake's friend Chester Martin, that the saloon owner had not made a big show of being friends with the newly elected pair.  There were still plenty of folks in town that did not want Silver Jake Cook to have any influence in Promise City, let alone even live there.

On his way through the streets, Western Union telegraph operator Dave Melany hails him.  "Mr. Cook, Mr. Cook!  I have a telegram for you."  Jake stops and waits for him to catch up.  "You saved me a few steps to the Lucky Lady," Melany says as he hands him the paper.

Jake nods, takes the telegram and reads it immediately.



			
				telegram said:
			
		

> Little Jake, I want the job.  Big Abbie is not the forgiving type and is making life difficult, therefore money is low.  I have had enough Chicago winters as well.  Send money for transportation and we will leave immediately.  M. E. L. Reiter




Laughing out loud as if it was the funniest thing that had happened all day, Jake shakes his head.  "I should have expected no less."  He borrows a pencil and paper from the man and quickly writes a reply.



			
				Jake said:
			
		

> Mattie, I have the utmost faith in your ability to provide your own transportation and will arrive before I lose patience in waiting for you and give the job to my second choice, who is much closer at hand.  Safe travels.  Jake.




He hands both back to Melany.  "Thank you, sir, and have yourself a fine evening."  Jake pays the telegraph operator for the message and gives him a dollar for his trouble.  Still laughing, Jake continues on his way to find Mayor Shaw.   Jake locates Emery Shaw working on accounting records over the Sulfur Springs Valley Cattleman's Association building.    Jake interrupts him, "Mayor Shaw has a nice ring to it. It flows off the tongue like those words were meant to be together."

Shaw gives Jake a warm smile and says, "Indeed it does. Congratulations Mr. Cook on your victories, both at the gaming table and against Mr. Adair. I regret that I could not join in your tournament but I was rather occupied over the weekend."   Jake replies, "Thank you. My congratulations to you as well. I can understand that you had other priorities, seems we were both rather occupied. I only had a little time for some meager campaigning on your behalf, though given the results it appears that you did not need it. Though you will certainly have your challenges as Mayor, I am glad I could remove the Adair thorn from your term of office."

Shaw answers, "Yes, the only remaining thorn is Mr. Fisk, but his brute squad is now all gone so that will help to keep him in line. Early indications are that his mining interests will grow quite profitable in the coming year, so if he can keep himself wealthy enough through legitimate means that might keep him from looking outside of the law. That, and the fact that Marshal Martin is wise to him means that the law will be keeping a close eye on what that man does."

Jake replies, "If only it were so. I think it is more likely Fisk will use his money to hire more ruffians and killers and build another gang. As you say, Marshall Martin will keep him from being blatant about it. Just as important is a town government that is not Fisk friendly." Jake shrugs. "One day he will make a big enough misstep and somebody will take him down."  Jake tells him about his travel plans to San Francisco. "I will be back before anyone really notices I am gone. Perhaps your duties will have settled down by then and we can have some friendly poker when I return."  Shaw says that he likes the sound of that. 

Early on Thursday afternoon Jake returns to the Lucky Lady. He sees Job Kane and Bernice Turner having lunch together at one of the tables. Both appear to have been 'cured' of the Vampire influence by Tomlinson as they each look a little younger than when Jake had seen them last.    "Hey Partner, good to see you up and about." Jake approaches the table. "Mind if I barge in?"    Job replies with a smile, "Have a seat Mr. Cook, the undisputed Poker Champion of the West."    "Heh," Jake sits and adds, "I took on the light weights. No Kane or Van Horne at the table. Are you well enough to be here?"

Job replies, "Never better, I'm finally with the woman I love and no fears of her late husband ever darkening our doorstep again."   "Really?" Jake sounds skeptical but keeps on a good face. "Well, that is good news. I am happy to have the real Job Kane back." Jake leans in towards the table and says in a quiet voice, "Did they figure out how that big Russian became you? I had come to believe there was an enchanted device that could have been involved, a money clip I believe. If true, it would be best to locate it and become certain no one else could do that."   

Job reaches into his pocket and takes out a money clip saying, "This one I believe. Boston Harker was able to retrieve it."   Jake replies, "That is a relief. It would have been an uncomfortable feeling walking around knowing that an item like that was in existence with your face in it." 
They chat for a bit more before Jake brings the conversation back to business. "The Saloon made good money on the tournament. I would like to propose that we take ten percent of that and give it as a bonus to our regular employees that were involved in making it a success. They certainly went all out." 

Jake then explains to them he will be taking a holiday to visit his sister. "Things have settled out, it is a good time to go. I offered Mr. Rhinehardt the spot vacated by Tony Lucky. Truth be told Job, I know Bradford prior to him coming to Promise City. He is a good man, certainly brighter and more trustworthy than Tony Lucky. A better dealer too. Bradford also reminded me of why I wanted Darla Peacock to come work here. I know she is not interested in working every night of the week, but she might be interested in the saloon managers position if she had an assistant manager. Bradford is interested in that role. If you think that is a good idea we could offer it to them for some small percentage of the profits. You know I am not interested in handling the details and if memory serves, neither are you."

Job replies, "You are quite correct Jake and based upon the tournament I would say that both are well suited for those roles. And while you are hiring employees, I think that we should see if Maria is interested in taking a day or two off herself. We should allow her to hire her substitute, but based upon Hannah Milford's help at the tournament I would say she would work well."  

Bernice speaks up and says, "And I would be willing to help out here as well if you have need of another waitress, piano player or maid for the hotel rooms."   Jake answers, "Bernice, we can use all the above. We would be pleased to have you join us." Jake tells Job that he does not mind handling the details of everything they discussed prior to his travel. After speaking a little while longer he leaves alone to enjoy their new found freedom.

After leaving the Lucky Lady and a short walk around town, Jake stands outside the Marshall's office with his hands on his hips. He had been in many a Marshall's office, and this one in particular any number of times. Truth be told, which he seldom did, every time he crossed the threshold of a lawman's office it gave him an uncomfortable feeling. He sighs and walks to the door. 

Jake knocks once and barges right in. "Good afternoon Marshall Chester Martin. Who would have thought that clobbering your commanding officer was a good career move towards a top job in law enforcement. It redeems my faith in mankind as a whole." Jake crosses his arms, "Oh, and congratulations." 

Chester can't help but smile. "Thank you very much, Jake. These things happen. After all, who would have thought a bank guard would own two of the top watering holes in the town? Anyway, I can't wait to see Lt. Gamble's face the next time he comes in. If it didn't take an hour, I'd ask Helen to take a photograph of his face." 

"That would be a picture I would enjoy." Jake shakes his head, "I expect you will make a better Marshall than we did as bank guards." He looks around the office as if he is searching for anything Chet may have changed, "What happens next Chet? Do you have big plans for cleaning up Promise City? If you cannot get the big fish like Fisk will you be coming after the little fish like Silver Jake Cook?" A faint crooked smile sneaks into place. 

The office looks pretty much the same as the day before. A stained cup of coffee sits atop the desk. The cells sit empty. Chester says, "I hope to get shot at less, that's for sure. I don't have any grand plans yet. First, I need to figure out what we're going to do about Claude Buckley's death. I feel like we're running in place on that one. Anyway you probably don't have anything to worry about. I haven't seen you do anything wrong." 

"Let us hope your eyes do not become too sharp when they look in my direction," Jake teases the Marshall. Changing the subject he continues, "I will be headed out of town for a few weeks. I am going to visit my sister in San Francisco. I have not seen her in many years, not since I left home in Philadelphia. See if you can hold the town together while I am gone. It would be quite embarrassing to return and find the town gone to Hades in my absence."

Chester sits on his desk and grins. "It'd be embarrassing for me too, Jake. I didn't know you had a sister. That's nice, you going to see her. I bet you'll have a lot of stories to tell her. When are you heading out?"   "Better if she does not know most of them...." Jake replies almost to himself. "Tomorrow, maybe. The day after if not. I do not know. Soon."  Jake offers Chet his hand, "Take care of yourself, Marshall. I will be back before too long. Somebody has to spice this town up." 

Chester shakes Jake's hand. "It'll be nice for her to see you again in any case. Have a safe trip, Jake. The place wouldn't be the same without you. I'm thinking of finding a house for myself. You and... Ruby have been great, letting me stay in the Lucky Lady, but it's time. I don't want it to look like I was giving you favors since I live in your place. And it gives you an extra room to rent out. I'll see you around."   Jake makes his way back to the Lucky Lady.

As he had discussed with Job, Jake gathers Darla Peacock and Bradford Rhinehardt and offers them the managers and assist managers positions with a percentage of the take. He then gathers all the employees, telling them about the new management and then about the bonus they will all receive, splitting one thousand dollars among them. He leaves his new management to speak with Maria to arrange for some additional help and time off for their prized cook.   He moves out to the porch and watch the town go by as his employees excitably speak among themselves.

The Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia, Pastor of the Church of Olympus spent this day answering her door to well-wishers and quelling the panic that ensued when word had spread that she would be leaving them for parts unknown.. They came in droves bringing with them their questions, advice and baskets of baked goods for the road. 

Nakomo kept mostly to himself, preferring the peace of the garden and Nanuet’s grove to the chaos that had invaded his home. When he and his guardian were finally alone, he masked his uncertainty and sadness behind his stoic Elvin features. He kept busy packing and storing their belongings trying not to think about how long they would be gone or the possibility that they might not return. Minerva had come to understand his manly need to guard his emotions and left him to his musings. 

He had come to town with little more than the clothes on his back and he intended to leave with little more. He stuffed a few clothes into his pack and readied his weapons to travel. Since they did not know where the gods would will them to go, they chose to travel light, taking with them only the items that they felt were important. And as Minerva had explained to him “There was no need to take much else since Senor Lacy had been instructed to send the rest of their things along if and when they should need them.”


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-two, “Reunited”, Thursday, June 22nd , 10:30 A.M. * 

The bellhop awakens then at the appointed time of 10:30 and start to restudy their spells. The others are awakened and meet in the lobby. Kate looked much better after her tea-assisted sleep and the application of a Prestidigitation spell to her dress. "You all look a little better," she said. "We've arranged for a cab to pick us up soon. Do we need to leave a note for Mr. Eastman?" Gonzales says, "I assumed we would meet him at the train depot on our way to the cathedral." 

Kate replies, "Ah. I wondered why we didn't sleep a little longer." She put her arm around Ruby's waist since she still appeared weak despite her sleep. "Let's go out to the cab then and be on our way." Dark circles surrounding her eyes, her hair and clothes unkempt, her skin pale, it takes much effort for Ruby to arrive and gather with the others. "Yes," Ruby rubs her eyes, "I don't want to go without him. Let's go to the train station." 

They ride through the City of Brotherly Love to the train depot that they had been at during the early morning hours. They have ten more minutes until the train is scheduled to arrive. "Kate, do you need to check for telegraphs?" Ruby asks, looking around for a seat. Kate says, "No, honey. I didn't tell anyone exactly where I was. There's enough evidence of how fast I've traveled without leaving paper behind. Although I suppose the telegram does say where it came from. Perhaps I'd better. I'll be right back." 

Kate jumped down from the cab and walked over to the telegraph office and asked if any had arrived for her. While Kate went to check the office, Ruby found a bench where she could watch the train and passengers disembark when it arrived. She sits quietly, spinning the ring around her finger, the diamond catching the light and creating a rainbow around her. It makes her smile and even though she felt terrible her heart lifted a little knowing George would be with her soon. 

There is a telegram for Kate which reads: 


			
				“telegram” said:
			
		

> Darling Katherine, You are missed. The new officials are all sworn into their new roles. The school issue was raised at the Council meeting and your fellow teachers handled it adequately, you have the town's support. They await speaking to you directly. Hurry home. Conrad.




Kate read the message over twice and swallowed against the lump in her throat. She missed Conrad more than she thought she could. Hurry home. She needed no extra inducement to do that. "Thank you," Kate said to the man at the office, then walked out to the bench where Ruby sat. "Conrad says I should hurry home," she said lightly, squeezing Ruby's hand. "Of course," Ruby smiles, although it is not her usual dazzling smile, "I'm sure he misses you. We all do when you are not around." 

Kate fought the urge to deny that. "I miss him more than I thought I would. Almost as much as I miss having you at home." She squeezed Ruby's hand again. "You'll have your George here to distract you soon enough." Ruby is quiet for a few moments. "Having a new love is not the same as having an old friend, no matter how you look at it. Lovers come and go but friends are forever. At least they are from here on out." Suddenly a little laugh escapes from Ruby's lips as she looks at her friend. "Almost dying sure makes you mushy." Kate replies, "Absolutely. It makes you reconsider what's important and what's not. And what's wrong with being a little mushy now and then?" Ruby laughs again. "Well, before recently I really wasn't the mushy type." She squeezes Kate's hand in return. "Maybe I can do it every once in a while..." 

They hear the distant train coming into the station. Nana comes over to Ruby and says, "He'll be here soon. You really love him don't you?" Ruby stands from the bench and hugs Nana. "I do, I really do. I've figured out there are lots of kinds of love and each one is special and different from the rest in it's own way. George loves me for me, he'll never break my heart, he'll always take care of me and he's just... just... amazing," she says with her eyes twinkling, as much as they can in her state. "I didn't get to tell you earlier..." She holds up her hand to show Nana the ring. "I said yes." 

Nana smiles and says, "Good, you need some stability after all that has been going through you life as of late." The train pulls into the station. George Eastman is the first person off the first car as soon as the conductor opens the door. Normally Ruby would be bounding across the station towards her lover but instead of wasting her little bit of energy she walks normally, letting him come to her. Her smile brightens as they close the gap between each other. 

George rushes up to Ruby and gives her a deep embrace and kiss across the cheek. He exclaims, "Oh Ruby, I was so worried." Ruby returns the embrace, burying her face in George's neck. Her brave exterior fades in his arms and she begins to cry. "I was too, I mean that... I would become one of.. of... him. But now you're here and we are going to the church so everything will be okay." He hugs and kisses her, this time on the lips. 

She kisses him back, uncaring of who was watching. Her heart starts to pound and even her energy seems to perk up a bit. After a few long moments together Ruby takes his hand in hers. "Let's get to the church. I'm still very tired and even a little hungry and I bet you are tried from traveling." She wipes her eyes before returning to the group with the smile still on her face. "Is everyone ready?" "Yes, of course. The Arch-Bishop will be waiting," Kate said and started back toward the cab. 

George says, "Wait. Ruby, I didn't ride down here alone." Kate stopped and turned, wondering who Mr. Eastman could have brought with him. A quick thought raced through Ruby’s mind but it couldn't be... "Oh? Who did you bring?" Ruby asked curiously. George replies, "Ruby, your mother and brother are both on the train. Mrs. West says that she will understand if you do not wish to see her. If you would rather not meet with her we can leave now." 

Ruby blinks a few times, momentarily unsure of how to react. She felt too tired and drained to fight with anyone but after what Aphrodite had told her perhaps... it was almost too much to hope. She keeps her composure and responds. "You told my mother and she asked to come along?” Kate stepped back up to stand next to Ruby in case she needed some support. Ruby replies, “I mean, yes, let's ask them off the train. Would you fetch them darling?" 

He says, "She and young Benjamin are on their way to Baltimore, for the boy to meet his father. She wanted to see you first and has been worried once I told her what had transpired." Ruby says, "Oh really? She's left my father? I... this is a lot to take in." She looks to Kate, almost helpless, unsure of how to proceed. Her mother had done so much damage to her and yet it was almost as if Ruby wanted to give her a fresh start. Ruby says firmly, "I would like to see them, especially my brother. I don't want to leave the East without seeing them again." "Find out from her," Kate said softly. Ruby nods, "I know, you're right." 

George replies, "I will get them." He heads back into the train. Nana approaches Ruby and says, "Give me strength, I think I would rather face another vampire than Alma." Ruby smiles, "I used to think she was a vampire." Kate was on one side of her, and she takes Nana by the other hand. "Aphrodite told me she's changed. Perhaps we should give her a chance and find out if it's really true." 

George returns. With him are Alma and Benjamin West, both wearing traveling clothes. Alma has a leather satchel over her shoulders. Mrs. West looks and Ruby and Nana and has an apprehensive expression on her face. Ruby says, "Hello Mother... Ben." She waits only a moment before scooping up the boy in her arms. Of course she's wobbly holding him but she squeezes him anyway and tries not to fall. She exclaims, "I couldn't wait to see you again." "We're going to see my Daddy," the boy tells Ruby. Ruby squeezes the boy. "Yes, that's so exciting! I imagine you'll love him Ben." 

Nana approaches Alma and curtly states, "So, this is the Grandson that you didn't even tell me existed?" Alma turns to her mother and states, "Yes, I am sorry. It was William who decided that. I...I don't know what to say." Ruby turns towards her mother. "Have you left Daddy then?" Alma replies, "Yes, he has returned to New York City and is meeting his lawyer today to file divorce papers. He will keep the house in the city and the one on the Hamptons. I will keep the home in Rochester." 

Ruby replies, "Well, I am not sure if that is good news or bad but I expect that it's good. And now you are going to see..." she let her voice trail off. She wasn't sure if her mother wanted everyone to know who Ben's real father is. "Will you be with him now?" Alma replies, "I...I do not know. I haven't had the courage to wire ahead, this will be a surprise visit. But in his letters he has stated that he has always wanted to see Benjamin. Constance...will you and George come with us?" 

Ruby's mouth drops open and she puts the boy down as he suddenly felt like a ton. Kate knelt down when Ruby put down her brother and smiled gently at the little boy, since the other adults were a bit absorbed at the moment. Ruby says, "I... I don't know what to say. I mean, I'm not sure what George's plans are, and my friends are here visiting," she waves her arms towards them. "May I have some time to think it over? Please stay with us here in Philadelphia. I need to get to the church, I'm still... ill and I need to be seen by the cleric." 

She unconsciously rubs the two obvious bite marks on her neck. "Perhaps after that we can have lunch and discuss it. Or I might need to rest and make it dinner. But please stay, since you aren't expected in Baltimore you should be able to." Alma replies, "Yes, whatever you wish. We will accompany you to the church if that is acceptable." Nana looks at her daughter and says, "You're made this trip without planning it out? I guess spontaneous actions didn't skip a generation after all." 

George says, "I will make arrangements for the luggage to be shipped to our hotel. Go and hire a second cab." Ruby nods. "Very well, come with us to the church. Let's get going, the Arch-Bishop will be waiting for us." Ruby begins towards the cabs but stops and smiles. "Mother, did George tell you our news? He's asked me to marry him and I've accepted." Alma replies, "Yes he has. Congratulations are indeed in order." 

They make their way to the cab stand. Kate, Gonzales, Nanuet, the still invisible Maska get into the cab they had taken to the station while Nana, Alma, Benjamin, Ruby and George get into the second. They head off in the direction of the Cathedral. Kate was grateful to climb back into the cab. "Well, that was interesting." She handed the telegram to Mr. Gonzales. "Seems we're not the only ones anxious to be home." 

This could be uncomfortable, Ruby thinks. Ruby says, "Well, it's strange circumstances we find ourselves in. But nonetheless, I am glad we are together. Perhaps we should take it as a sign that we should all try to get along, and I don't just mean today." 

As the carriage sets off Alma says, "Yes, I have been finding signs all around me as of late. If you hadn't returned and said what you did at dinner I doubt that I would ever have had the courage to leave him." She then adds, "I've also been inspired by a novel that I have read as of late." She removes a book from her satchel and states, "This is a work of fiction by a well respected author. The book is controversial, it talks of the acceptance of divorce, the status of women and the role of the family." Ruby sees the cover which reads "A Modern Instance" and the author's name William Dean Howells. 

"Howells you say? Isn't that the man we helped save from the fire?" Ruby asks Nana. "If it is the same, mother, we know where he is staying. Maybe we'll bump into him again." "The same," Nana replies. Ruby says, "What a coincidence! We didn't bother to ask him details about himself. I'm sure he would meet with us, if you wanted that is." Ruby is quiet, alternating looking at the boy and then out the window. She wasn't sure what to say in this tricky situation. Finally she speaks. "So what did the book say? About the status of women and the role of family?" 

Alma replies, "That women are more than man's property and that divorce should not stigmatize women. It speaks against double standards. These are brave words which changed my outlook, but they alone would not have spurred me to take action." Nana looks over at Ruby's rose and says, "Coincidence you say? Perhaps not, the gods seem to be watching over you my dear." Ruby smiles. "It does seem that Aphrodite herself has a plan for me. I used to think she abandoned me but I've been proven wrong a thousand times over. I've been trying my best to repay her for looking out for me." She pauses and looks around the cab. "And my family and friends too." 

She squeezes George's hand in hers. "And my new life wouldn't be possible without her so she deserves something in return." "Mother, you'll be much happier living a life with love in it and Ben will grow up to be a normal little boy with his father's love. It's the most important thing in the world." She smiles, "Love that is." Alma replies, "Thank you Constance. I regret so much that has happened and hope that we have a chance for a relationship again." 

A huge knot formed in Ruby's throat. When she was younger it was almost all she ever wished from her mother, her parents, for them to act like they wanted her and weren't always disappointed in her. Her mother having regrets and wanting a relationship now, it just felt like a dream. But even as much as she wanted it Ruby was hesitant to believe it all. She coughs to clear her throat, "I think we all have some regrets about the past." For a moment, Jake words about not having regrets danced through her mind but left as quickly as they came. It was going to take a long time before that stopped happening so frequently. 

At that exact same moment the carriage goes past a building in the financial district of the city and Ruby sees the sign "Cooke and Sons" on the side of the building. Ruby strains her neck, looking out the window at the office, trying to remember what street it was on. She had forgotten Jake was from Philadelphia and a sudden, huge curiosity overcame her. After all, she would be needing some exercise after she rested. Her thoughts are snapped back into reality by the little boys voice. 

Ruby says to her mother "Let's just take it slow and see how it goes, okay?" Ruby again puts the weary smile on her face. "Ben, why don't you come over here and snuggle with me? We're almost to the church so you won't have to suffer too long." "Do you really know the Archbishop?" the boy asks. Ruby smiles at him. "Yes, I do. Although I believe my friend Kate knows him better than I." 

She curls a finger at the boy, indicating he should come closer. He does so hesitantly but Ruby doesn't hesitate in gently grabbing him and putting him on her lap. "Are you interested in meeting him Ben?" She waits for the boys response and as she does she looks over his sandy hair and into his blue eyes. He was adorable and Ruby could even see little bits of herself in him. He smelled like clean linen clothes and soap and Ruby wondered if he'd ever been dirty in his life. 

He replies, "Yes, I never get to meet anybody." Ruby says, "Well sweetie, that's not true anymore, is it? You met me, and this is your grandmother Nana," Ruby points to their grandmother, "And now you will meet the Arch Bishop then your father. It's a very exciting few days for you!" Ruby kisses his chubby little cheek. It was apparent to everyone in the cab that she was in love with the little boy. 

Kate described for the others what had happened on the platform with Ruby's mother. "I'm sure it's very interesting in the other cab right now. Ruby's brother is a sweet little thing." She took a deep breath. "I hope the Arch-Bishop isn't offended that we have others with us." Gonzales replies, "Considering that Ruby is the one undergoing the cure and they are Ruby's family and fiancé I don't see why that would be a problem." 

The carriages soon arrive at the Cathedral and the occupants depart. The ArchBishop has been expecting them. Introductions are made and he begins the healing spell. Ruby breathed a sigh of relief once the spell started. She was worried that there would be some lasting effect on her, still worried she might turn into one of the creatures. She felt so exhausted, she almost felt like she was dying but had kept the thoughts to herself not to scare anyone. She tried to relax and let the spell do it's job, and after a quick glance to George she did. Ruby and the Archbishop both appear exhausted from the ordeal. The Archbishop says that he will go rest up so that he can cure Mr. Howells that evening.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-three, “Saying Goodbye”, Thursday, June 22nd , 1:00 P.M. * 

Nanuet pulls Kate and Manuel aside and whispers to them as the Arch-Bishop finishes his work. "I've done a little thinking. I am not sure what your plans are, about returning and whatnot. I think that I would like to take my time traveling back. I sped across the country and didn't get a chance to see anything. If I am not needed immediately back home then I think I would like to travel by conventional means." 

Kate replies, "You are missed, but there is no work that needs doing right now. We plan to leave almost immediately after Ruby is well. She'll want to sleep and we came away in a hurry. I especially have responsibilities I must return to. If you have any messages you want us to carry, I'll be glad to bring them." Kate took a moment and spoke to the Arch Bishop. "I wanted to thank you for all your help. We plan to leave as soon as we can, so we're unlikely to return with Mr. Howells. I would have enjoyed having a chance to talk with you. I hope I'll have another chance." 

When the healing is completed George thanks the Arch-Bishop and then assists Ruby back outside to the carriages. Once George has her in the carriage she says exhaustedly, "Baby, please make sure no one leaves while I'm resting. Ask them to meet us at dinner tonight, please." The carriages reach the hotel and the hotel doormen hold the doors open. Nana and George both help Ruby off. Gonzales escorts Kate out of the other carriage, followed by Nanuet. 

They all head into the hotel lobby. George passes on Ruby’s request. Ruby has George help her up to her room. As Ruby had George take her swiftly upstairs, Kate sighed to Mr. Gonzales, "If I didn't know better, I'd say she was trying to keep us from leaving by denying us the chance to say goodbye." She pursed her lips and looked at Mrs. West and Ruby's little brother. "Now what? I suppose we wait for Mr. Eastman and convey our goodbyes through him, as much as I don't like it." Gonzales says, "No, we'll say our goodbyes to Ruby now." They head upstairs. 

Ruby tiredly sits on the bed and uses all her energy to pull off her shoes. "George, what do you think about what my mother asked, you know, for us to travel to Baltimore with them?" He says, "I will go anywhere you wish my dear. If your mother wishes your company we should probably go along, plus you seem attached now to your brother so I would hate to separate you." Before Ruby can respond there is a knock on the door. George goes to the door and opens it. "We wish to see Ruby," Gonzales states. George turns and says, "Dear, your friends wish to see you." 

She doesn't bother to get up. "Come on in," she calls out wearily. Her brain was desperately trying to shut off and even her eyes were open against their will. "Sorry for running off, I just really needed to sit down, I need some more sleep. At least it should be restful knowing I'm not going to turn into a vampire tonight." "I wouldn't be surprised if you sleep until tomorrow, dear," Kate said crossing the room to the bed. She sat down there and took Ruby's hand. "And we must say goodbye," she said gently. "Now that we know you're going to be alright, and you're in good hands." 

"Oh, but you can't leave yet, you said you were going to come back to Rochester and my things are there." Ruby looks to George, a bit embarrassed. "I was thinking of going home with you." George says, "Ruby, darling, you need to rest and I need you here, as do your brother and mother. Arizona can wait for another day." Kate says, "Arizona isn't going anywhere. You have a chance right now; a chance to change things with your mother. It will take a long time, and a lot of forgiveness, but it also takes the right time, and that's now. Obviously something opened her eyes, at least partially, and now is the best time to encourage them to stay open." 

Kate kissed her cheek. "And now that I know you'll be in one place for a while I can actually write you." Gonzales says, "Ruby, it's finally time for you to stop running and to stop worrying about anybody trying to kill you. Johnny Ringo wasn't even buried in the ground and you were just starting to recover from his near-lethal attack when Colin Turner decided to then come after you. Turner is now gone, Ringo is now gone, even the threat of your parents abducting you is gone. Kate is right, for the first time in your life you have a chance for a real family of your own, embrace that." 

She replies, "But-but what about my puppies? And my house? And my job? And my training? And-and all of you?" Ruby sighs then looks at George standing before her. "It's not that I want to leave you, I don't, but I have responsibilities there too." Ruby can't believe the words coming out of her mouth. Responsibilities?? Since when do I care about that? "I miss my puppies." She tiredly hangs her head, "And I have some business to finish before Jake leaves for good." 

Kate answers, "None of that's going anywhere. The puppies are being well-cared for. The saloon misses you but Clarisse is getting better every night and Miss Peacock and her fiance have been good additions. The faro table is bringing in good business." She squeezed Ruby's hand. "And what business do you really need to finish before Jake leaves? To tell him that you truly did care for him? To tell him that he taught you what you needed to know to accept love? That sometimes love alone isn't enough? He knows all that. You've both set out on new paths, keep treading them for a while before you meet again." 

"Miss Peacock? What's that about? I didn't know we had anyone new... I haven't had much time to think about all the questions to ask you and what's going on." Ruby shakes her head. "And what you're telling me is that you don't need me there." Kate replies, "I'm saying there is no need to cut your trip short, thinking you are shirking. The others have picked up the slack and a few more days before you come home will do them no harm. That's far different than not needing you at all." 

Ruby sighs again. "As for Jake, no, I don't have any of those things to talk to him about, that's over as far as I'm concerned." She doesn't sound completely convincing. "I want him to let me buy his half of my house and his share of the saloon. He never really wanted either of them anyway." Kate refrained from disagreeing at least on the point of the saloon. "I'll mention it to him. He can wire you about the arrangements." Ruby exclaims, "He won't." 

Ruby quietly ponders, while she fights her eyes closing. "Maybe I can send a note. Will you bring him a note and help with the arrangements in town Kate?" Kate says, "Of course I will, honey. Take care of yourself and your family. Let me worry about business." She kissed her cheek again. "And when you do come home, I want to hear all about what happens." "Of course," Ruby yawns. "I want to hear all about your...," a smile sneaks onto her lips, "stuff too. Plus I need you to help me plan my wedding. I can't do it without you." 

"I always love a wedding," Kate said warmly. "And yes, I have, ah, stuff to get back to before I can't do it anymore." Mr. Eastman handed Ruby paper and pen and a lap desk to write on. "I'll write you all about it when I get home." Ruby furrows her brows. What is she talking about before she can't do it anymore? She shrugs to herself and begins writing a quick note. When she is done writing she looks it over briefly before handing it to Kate. "Thank you for your help Kate. You can take care of all the rest of it. It shouldn't be a problem." 

She asks sheepishly, "Mr. Gonzales, would it be possible for you to bring me my puppies?" Gonzales replies, "Yes, I could bring them to the house in Rochester before the week is over. I think they would be much better to have than the last puppy you brought into that house." She replies, "I agree. Although I guess he knew me well enough to know I'm a sucker for cute puppies." She smiles, "I'd really appreciate you bringing them. I think soon enough George is going to have a huge house with a really big yard for them to play in. Plus I think they'll like the lake. They could use some time off from working the saloon too." 

Ruby stands and hugs her teacher tightly. "Thank you so much for coming to my rescue. It's really nice to know someone's watching out for me." Ruby then turns to Kate and is about to stop her when she stops suddenly. "Where Nanuet? Is he leaving with you two?" Kate replies, "He wants to travel back on his own and see the country he went through so quickly to get here. I'm not sure how long he's going to stay here, but he doesn't seem to be in any great hurry." 

"Oh good, you won't all be deserting me at once," Ruby teases through another yawn. She turns to Kate. "Please think about coming to visit me again for a couple of days. Teacher would be happy to bring you I'm sure, maybe when he brings the puppies. I've really missed you. You could bring Ginnie if you're worried about her. Knowing her, she'd probably love the photography business. Or you could bring Conrad and let him have a little vacation from Promise City too." 

Kate says, "It's a possibility, I'll have to find out if Promise City fell apart during my absence before I leave it again. And you really should get your rest, dear." Kate leaned forward and hugged Ruby, holding on a few extra seconds. "I love you, take care of yourself." Ruby hugs her friend back. She really didn't want to let her go but it was too late. Kate had already found a new life for herself. "I love you too Kate. Take care and be safe. Say hi to everyone back in Promise City for me." 

Kate says, "Of course. And we'll see each other again, I'd wager before another week passes. Two at most." Ruby replies, "Good." She wasn't convinced but she was hopeful. She quickly hugs Kate again then plops back down on the bed. "Okay, I'm going to rest now. Get going you two." Gonzales and Kate leave Ruby and George. 

After everyone had finally left Ruby and George alone, Ruby collapses back onto the bed. "It's been a busy and tiring couple of days. I can't even think straight!! So much has happened and there is a lot to think over." She wearily pulls herself up. "George, will you help me get undressed? Then I'd like you to stay with me for a while, until I fall asleep, will you do that?" "Whatever you would like my dear," is George's reply 

George helps Ruby get undressed before she climbs into bed, pulling him in with her. She snuggles up to him and closes her eyes. "Baby, we're going to need some clothes and sundries if we're going to go to Baltimore with my mother. Can you send someone out? I'm not up for shopping right now." She yawns, "And make sure Nanuet doesn't leave without saying goodbye..." Her voice trails off and she falls into a deep sleep. 

Nanuet was in no rush to leave, he had been on the move for several days now and was weary. Because of this he felt no reason to join Kate and Manuel as they went to say goodbye to Ruby, je would say his own goodbyes later. He thought about what he wanted to say to Minerva, what message he wanted to give to Kate to deliver. He works with the clerk to compose a note: "Minerva, I never meant to stay away for too long, but after an incredible week I find myself needing some peace and quiet. I will return shortly, you have my word and as always, you have my love." 

There, that sounds good he says to no one in particular as he folds the note then finds a comfortable place to sit. Kate and Gonzales locate Nanuet and say goodbye to him. Nanuet is sure to give his note to Minerva for her to deliver. He tells them that is plan is to stay here for a day or two and then head home. How he will be traveling is unsure but it will probably take a while before he makes it back, he plans on taking his time. The Indian says, "I don't think my people were made to take all this excitement in such a short period of time. I need to slow down for a bit. Maska will be by my side, together we'll be fine. Take care of yourselves, our paths will cross again soon enough I'm sure." 

Gonzales and Kate return to Kate's room and the older elf gets the brazier lit. A few minutes of powder sprinkling, hand-hold and incantations later they are back in Mr. Gonzales's mansion. He says, "Well, it was getting towards mid-afternoon in Pennsylvania so it would be just around noontime here. How about we go get ourselves a bite of lunch and let our friends know that we are back?" Kate smiled brightly, taking a deep breath. "Yes please, I'm starving. It's so nice to be home." 

She took her teacher's arm and walked with him through the magical rooms and down to the busy cantina. They descend the stairs into the main dining room and are pleasantly greeted by Dorita. She quickly gets the two of them some food and Pedro also passes onto Gonzales a note from Jake Cook. Kate dug into Dorita's good food with relish. She'd eaten very enthusiastically over the last day or so, but then she'd been expending a great deal of energy. "What is it, Grandfather?" Kate asked curiously between bites. "A private matter, nothing to concern yourself over," he states.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-four, “Visits Back in Town”, Thursday, June 22nd , 1:30 P.M. * 

When Gonzales finishes eating he gets up and heads over to the Lucky Lady, seeing Jake Cook sitting on the porch. "Buenos Tardes, Senor." Jake says politely. "Can I offer you a seat? Or perhaps you would rather walk?" Gonzales replies, "A seat is fine, I have done enough walking of late." He sits on the bench and says, "I received your note. Thank you for the items, I will put them to good use. Regarding the belt buckle, I will have to get somebody else to strip the current image from it, I haven't the power, but I do have the ability to imprint a new image onto it. It may take me a week or two, so give some serious thought as to what you wish that image to look like." 

Jake nods. "Somebody not famous for anything, that no one will take notice about. Not wanted by the law, that will not cause anyone heartache if seen." Jake scratches his chin. "I will think on it. I expect it will need to be someone you have seen?" Gonzales replies, "Very good. I trust that nothing of any great event transpired in my absence." 

Jake says, "I do not think so. All seems to be falling together, for a change." Not thinking that the old wizard is very interested, Jake succinctly tells him of the goings on at the Saloons, and his plans. "You know, Senor, I... umm.... That is to say.... What I mean is...." Jake sighs heavily. "Blast. I am sorry," he says cryptically, "but thank you." 

"For what?" Gonzales replies with sincerity in his voice. "For how things turned out with, you know." Jake looks down at his feet, "It has not been easy to do what I know is best." He looks back into Gonzales eyes, "Thank you for helping me with the buckle. That is all, just thank you." Gonzales replies, "You are quite welcome Mr. Cook. I am pleased with the way that the Lucky Lady expansion has turned out. Having Maria here and treating her decently will soon encourage more of the Elvan race to frequent this location. There is also a rumor running around that the Palace will no longer be restricted to only human clientele." 

"It is no rumor, it is just good business. People are people." Jake shrugs. "I choose to judge folks on their dealings with me, not with their looks or reputation. I expect them to judge me the same." He shrugs again. Gonzales answers, "I dare say that they will judge you favorably, you've already passed the main test for all of the wood elves of this town.....Dorita likes you." Jake laughs at the Dorita compliment. 

After a long pause Gonzales adds, "You also may be interested to know that Katherine and I ran into an acquaintance of yours on our journey, a Mr. Colin Turner. You will not be meeting him ever again." "Ah." Jake pauses. He looks panicked for a moment and then relaxes. "Ah. I see. Thank you for telling me." An uncomfortable silence hangs between them. "That is really good news." Again a silence. 

Gonzales states, "Yes, I came out of it a little worse for the wear so we had to make a detour to Philadelphia. We visited the Archbishop who was here for the festival to help repair the damage to me. That was what delayed our return. An interesting city Mr. Cook, I had not visited it since the days when my friend Benjamin Franklin resided there." Jake says, "I have not been there in a number of years. Even then I am afraid that I did not have the opportunity to meet the esteemed Mr. Franklin." Jake laughs. 

"I remember the Archbishops incredibly boring sermons from when I was a child," Jake says not noticing the irony of the gap in years. "We probably know different parts of the city." Gonzales replies, "I dare say that I don't know any parts of the city at the moment, or for that matter anybody who still lives there besides the Archbishop who I had only briefly met before. But he remembered Katherine and knew of the creatures of the night so was more than willing to help those of us who suffered in the battles. I believe that not only Turner but all of those who he helped create have moved on to their final resting places. You can rest easy knowing that they are gone." 

Jake nods again. "It was pretty terrifying dealing with them." Gonzales says, "Indeed but that is now all in the past. The last of the Goddess Diana's arrows was true in its path and caused Turner to become nothing but dust." He stands and prepares to leave, adding "And regarding the other content of your letter, I agree with you completely and will use my best judgment on the matters at hand." Jake nods one last time and gives the old elf a forced smile. "Buenos tardes, Senor." He remains on the porch of his saloon lost in his thoughts. 

Back at the El Parador, Kate wasn't certain what to do with herself. Conrad wasn't here as she hoped he might be, and although she could still return and finish the school day she decided instead to take her message from Nanuet to Minerva. She took a familiar path to an unusual destination and knocked on the door of the home built next to the church for the priestess. Minerva was relieved to see Katherine standing at her door and invited her in to share in the bounty of baked goods and a cup of tea. 

“I did not think that I would be able to say farewell. I may not be back in time for the birth of your child. I will be sorry to miss that.” Minerva says with a trace of regret. Kate replies, "So am I. I'm sorry for a lot of things. I hope at least the gods will guide you back here even if only for a visit. I don't want any other cleric performing rites for my boy." Minerva replies, "Please write to me. If the gods have not led me too far away, I will make a point to return when it is time." 

She looks at her quizzically and then says, "Katherine, you have nothing to be sorry for." "I haven't always been kind to you. You got caught in the battle between myself and my past, and I am sorry for that. I always thought there would be more time for us to get to know each other." Kate sighed and smiled. "You will have to write me first so I know where to send letters. And sometime after the baby comes, I may have another ritual for you to perform," Kate said cryptically. 

Minerva says, "Do not chastise yourself. I understand all to well the affect our past can have on our thinking. You are a wise woman to use caution in choosing your allies and I am all the more honored that you could see beyond your past and count me as your friend... And grateful that you were there to guard my back in spite of your personal feelings as well." she smiles. "When I return there will be plenty of time to get to know one another better." 

"Sometimes letters do that very well," Kate said. "Although they will take a long time when I am in England. Well, if I go. That's where I'm headed next, to see Kevin Tomlinson. He wants to take Shannon to England for some training. She was sent a telegram inviting her to a special series of lectures at Oxford. We thought Mrs. O'Hara would be more likely to agree if they had a chaperone," she laughed. "Your letters may have a hard time reaching me, but I will be certain to send some to you." 

Katherine tells her about Collin Turner and what has become of Ruby. Minerva exclaims, “Oh My! She is getting married? Venus has certainly given her much attention of late.” Minerva jests. “Well I wish her well. She deserves some happiness. Especially after what Colin Turner tried to do to her.” Kate nodded. "I'm certainly resting easier knowing he no longer walks the earth. Keep Ruby's engagement to yourself though, I think she wants to come back and surprise everyone." 

Katherine tells her news of Nanuet and reassures her that he is doing well.. Minerva, looking suddenly very young and vulnerable confides “Oh, I do miss him terribly. But he was a gift from the gods and I must be grateful that we walked together for as long as we did. I must accept that. And be content with the time we had together." "It's a bitter pill to swallow, being separated from one you love," Kate said sympathetically. "But there is still joy and beauty in the world. But you don't need me to tell you that." 

Minerva smiles affectionately at her friend. "All I need to do is look at you to know it is so." Minerva hugs Katherine and watches her move toward the gate, her step already a bit more exaggerated as a result of the child swaying in her belly. She says a prayer to Diana to keep her friend and child safe until her return. After her visit with Minerva, she turned her steps toward the Judge's office in search of Kevin Tomlinson. 

Kate finds that Tomlinson and Isby are both in the Territorial Office building engaged in a game of chess. "Good afternoon, gentlemen," Kate said with a smile. "You know, I've never been much good at chess. I wonder if I could bend your ear for a few moments, Mr. Tomlinson?" "I think it is time for a break," Isby states. Kate notes that it appears that Tomlinson is only a few moves away from winning. Kevin stands and says, "I will take a short walk with the lady. And Nathan, I remember where every single piece is." Isby takes on a shocked expression and states "Are you implying that I would cheat?" Kevin smiles back and says, "Of course not sir." 

Once outside Tomlinson states, "Just a little good natured humor. If I hadn't said that Isby probably would have moved a piece or two, then felt guilty and moved them back before I return." "I wouldn't have even thought he'd move a piece at all," she laughed. She says, "He has worked hard to create and project a certain image of himself but the truth of the matter is he is really a normal guy at heart. He enjoys having somebody around who he can relax and be himself with." 

She took his arm friendly-like and they began to walk. "You got my telegram?" He smiles, "Yes, I received the telegram and have already conveyed the news on to Boston and Jonathan Harker. Congratulations, you did well." Kate says, "A series of fortunate coincidences. I can hardly claim credit for much more than letting you know it had happened. 

Has Miss O'Hara received her telegram yet? I'm curious to know if I'm going abroad. And curious about whether some of your colleagues might be willing to further my education." She paused, uncertain. "I get the feeling that things here will not always be calm. Better knowledge of the things we might face would serve not only myself, but perhaps you, Miss O'Hara, and this town well." 

Tomlinson replies, "Yes, Miss O'Hara and I hope to be leaving for England in another month to month-and-a-half. And as for further training by my colleagues, after ridding the world of Turner I dare say they will not hesitate to assist you." Kate nodded. "So you do need me to accompany you? Or Mrs. O'Hara agreed without the escort?" 

Tomlinson answers, "Mrs. O'Hara trusts you and has agreed. She is still uncertain about me, which shows good judgment on her part." Kate laughed. "And aren't you trustworthy, Mr. Tomlinson?" Tomlinson replies, "Absolutely, Mrs. O'Hara has nothing to concern herself about over her daughter. My interest in the young lady is that of a Watcher and mentor. Besides, she isn't the young woman in this town who has caught my eye, but the new Marshall appears to have put in his claim first in that regard." 

Kate replies, "There are many worthy young ladies in the world, and as the new Marshall is my friend I'm afraid I can't wish you luck in winning your particular one from him. But let me say this. Miss Townsend is very innocent, and I'm not sure how she would handle the life you live. And you have to consider whether you'd want to have a relationship with someone who could never really know you." 

He replies, "You have wisdom beyond your years Mrs. Kale. And on the subject of relationships I would suggest that you make your way over to Wainwright's Store at your earliest convenience, I believe there is a man there who is anxious to see you again." "Wainwright's? What's he doing over there?" Kate smiled brightly. "Thank you, Mr. Tomlinson. I'm sure you'll let me know the details of our trip once you have them settled. I'm going to take your advice and go see my friend Mrs. Wainwright." They said good-bye and Kate hurried away to her friend's store. 

Chester sits in the office doing some paperwork before Helen barker comes in. "Hi Helen. What do you say to me hiring an elf to take Eddie's place as a deputy? His name is Rafael Sanchez and he's the head of security for Count von Zeppelin. I figure having someone who speaks the language and knows the culture would be important." She says, "I would want to meet him first but all-in-all it isn't a bad idea as Eddie's term ends at midnight tonight, although the schedule is for him to go off duty at 9:00 P.M. He doesn't know it yet, but Dorita is throwing a party for him once he gets done with work." 

Chester says, "That's really nice of her. Are you going? I want to hire Hank Hill too. He has support in this town and he has a knack for this line of work." Helen says, "I'll stop in but I'm on duty tonight so I won't be staying long or drinking anything. Hank Hill huh? Not sure about that, but you know him better than I do and that Arcade's Gang group seems to be making a real effort to fit in." 
Chester replies, "It wouldn't hurt having them on our side. Anyway, I was planning on riding out to the factory to talk to Senor Sanchez. Just got to wait for Eddie to get here." Helen says, "He's next door at the Town Hall helping Jeff Mills clean up the room from yesterday's election and Council meeting." 

Eduardo arrives at the Marshall's office for his shift. Chester says, "Hey Eddie. I'm riding out to Count von Zeppelin's factory to talk to Sanchez. We're going to miss you. Hope your shift goes smoothly." Eduardo replies, "After all that's happened recently how could it not? I'll see you later, Chet... I mean Marshall." 

Chester laughs. "Don't worry. It'll take a while for us to get used to it. I'll see you before you go." 
Chester saddles Lookout and rides out to the von Zeppelin factory. He asks the first person he meets there, "Good afternoon. I'm Marshall Martin from Promise City. Is Senor Sanzhez around?" The man points Chester to the security office. "He is in there, Marshall." Chester knocks on the door to the office. "Senor Sanchez? I'm Marshall Martin from Promise City. Can I talk to you?" The two converse and Sanchez accepts Chester office to be a Deputy. 

Kate enters Wainwright’s store through the door and Kate hears the sound of two clarinets being played. Don Wainwright is behind the counter. At the far end of the story are Sandra and Conrad, with her giving him an introductory lesson in playing the instrument. She smiled at Don, then laid a finger against her lips as she moved silently toward the others, trying not to draw attention to herself so she could listen to the lesson for a few moments. Just after Conrad managed to get a good sound from the reed and play a simple scale, Kate applauded and stepped out. 

Conrad leaps to his feet. He then carefully places the silver instrument onto the padded case and rushes across the room towards Kate. She smiled brightly and wrapped her arms around him as he engulfed her in his embrace. "Oh, I'm so glad to be home. But really, I wasn't gone all that long, only a day and a half," she laughed. "An eternity," Conrad replies. "For me too," Kate said quietly. She lifted her face and kissed him. 

Kate then looked to Sandra, a bit embarrassed. "I'm sure you'll forgive us," she said. Sandra smiles and says, "Oh yes, we were almost done anyway.” Kate says, "Please, finish your lesson. I want to hear. Whatever made you think to try the clarinet, my dear?" Conrad replies, "Something new, I had to do something to pass the time and my lady-friend is musically inclined." "Indeed," she laughed. "Please, go on." 

After a few more minutes of persuasion Conrad finally went back to the instrument. Sandra had not lied when she said they were almost done, as the rest of the lesson consisted of showing him how to care for the instrument after play and pack it carefully away. Kate says, "I don't suppose you teach violin as well? I always wanted to learn." Sandra says, "Ah, violin, I can find you a skilled teacher for that." "One who is forgiving of a student who is enthusiastic but busy," Kate said. "I hope you'll both be by the Lucky Lady tonight. Perhaps you might play with me for the night. I find myself wanting everyone I care about around me." 

They stayed and chatted with the couple for a little while, then walked arm in arm to the schoolhouse. The children were all running out into the sunshine after the last class of the day. Inside, Kate hugged Ginnie with as much fierceness as she'd reunited with Conrad. The girl hovered a bit as Kate chatted with Meaghan and Mollie. They talked about Shannon's invitation and the trip. Meaghan was fairly glowing with pride that her daughter had been chosen for special education and was grateful to Kate for agreeing to chaperone. 

She was in no hurry, and it was nearly three-quarters of an hour before she went upstairs and changed her clothes. She wanted to put on pants, but it was only wearing a full skirt that was hiding her condition now, so she put on a split skirt instead. They hitched up the little buggy for Ginnie to drive, fetched Kate's riding horses, and the three went out to the ranch. 

Ginnie soon became engrossed in searching for interesting plants, and Kate and Conrad wandered over the ranch land after a leisurely chat with Sonoma. She finally told them to be back at her house for dinner on time, insisted Ginnie would be fine, and sent the two of them off. They wandered alone over the land, marveling at the changes the last few months had brought. Eventually they found their way back to Kate's little house to pass the time before dinner.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-five, “The Wests Plans“, Thursday, June 22nd , 7:30 P.M.*

George awakens Ruby to let her know that all of the things that she requested have been purchased and that Mrs. Parker, Mrs. West, Benjamin and Nanuet will be dining with them in the hotel restaurant in a half hour.   Ruby stifles a yawn, still tired but not nearly as tired as earlier. She sits up in bed, "I feel much better. And hungry too, dinner will be nice." She stretches then climbs out of bed, wrapping herself in a sheet. 

She takes her time shuffling around the room, going through the new clothes. It wasn't exactly what she would pick but also wasn't completely unbearable either. There is an emerald green gown in the closet and she pulls it to look at it.   "Are we eating downstairs tonight?" She turns to face him and look at what he is wearing, "I mean, do I need my evening gown for dinner?"  George says, "I purchased one while you slept. It is mauve with white trim and should look striking on you."

"Thank you darling." She kisses him lightly on the cheek before replacing the green gown and taking out the mauve one. "It's gorgeous!" she exclaims and really means it. Perhaps he knows me better than I thought she smiles to herself. She casually dresses, humming while she brushes her hair.  Adding new stockings and slippers, finally she is ready.  She spins around. "How do I look?" she beams, already knowing the answer.    He replies "Ravishing. Shall we go?"

"First you kiss me, then we go. That's how it works. That's how it's supposed to work for the rest of our lives, Mr. Eastman. Think you can handle that?"   He replies, "As long as we are together I will have no complaints. Come now, your family awaits and I'm still not sure that I trust your mother and grandmother in the same room together without a referee."   She says, "I agree with you about my mother and grandmother, but you still haven't kissed me," she says stubbornly. 

She stands tapping her foot for a moment before she sighs dramatically, "Fine," before she stands on her toes and kisses him herself. "I hope that's not going to be a habit," she teases before taking his arm.   He pulls her close and plants a long deep slow kiss upon her mouth and says, "And you dear lady need to learn to expect the unexpected, if I kiss you only at times when you ask I will become predictable."  Genuinely surprised, Ruby bites her lip and smiles, her heart pounding from the kiss. "Why George, I don't think you'll ever be predictable. You surprise me every day." She holds his arm close to her and says, "Now we can go to dinner." 

Nanuet waited downstairs in uncomfortable newly purchased clothing. He had not planned on this trip and had no other appropriate clothing with him. He tugged at the collar of the shirt and smoothed out his hair again. He paced back and forth waiting for Ruby and George to join him.  The pair head downstairs and over to the fidgeting Nanuet. "Good evening Nanuet." Ruby laughs. "Have you ever felt more out of place?"   

He replies, "Well, probably the first time I put on an outfit like this I did, but I'll never get used to it. Where have you been, I am starving as usual!" he says with a laugh. "You look stunning as always. Congratulations to both of you again" Nanuet says with a smile. "And I am glad to see you in good spirits Ruby."   She says, "I do feel better my friend, although the truth is I feel like I could sleep for a week. I am glad you stayed around so we could spend some time together." 

She laughs lightly, "Good old Nanuet, always hungry. I am glad some things never change." A melancholy looks crosses her face for a moment before she smiles again, although it looks a bit forced.   "Have you seen my mother and grandmother? George is afraid they might try to kill each other."    Nanuet replies, "I haven't been looking for them, but I am sure they are nearby. Is everything OK?"

"Hmmm..." Ruby taps her lips while scanning the area for the women, "I suppose I have never told you about my upbringing, have I? Oh well, not much time for that now. I ran away from home when I was younger. My parents do that high society thing. My grandmother was cast out of my family for having abilities like I do. Neither I, nor my grandmother, get along with my parents. My mother has seemed to have a chance of heart. I'm not sure how truthful it is, but the goddess Aphrodite has told me it is so. So, I guess we're giving her another chance."   She looks at the puzzled Nanuet. "Obviously that's the short version."

They make their way over to a table where Nana is engaged in a lively conversation about her life to Benjamin in the seat beside her. Alma west is seated on the other side of Benjamin with facial expressions ranging from curiosity to disgust at the sound of Nana's various adventures.  Ruby strides up to the table. "Evening everyone. Nana's telling stories about her exciting adventures I see. I'm totally jealous of all the fun she's had."   

Mrs. Parker smiles and says, "Ah, but my adventures are not yet over and done with. I hope to be able to continue them in the company of my grandchildren."   Nanuet says, "It's not too late to have fun of your own Ms. Ruby, although I will admit that I am impressed by your Nana, she has amazed me in the little time I have spent with her."   Ruby replies, "She is quite impressive, I agree," Ruby beams. "And I plan to have many adventures with her in the future. I can't wait!  Of course, I believe my next adventure will be with George, on our honeymoon. Right baby?"

"I dare say that we will have many adventures together," George replies.  Alma interjects "Before you plan on running off with my son Mother I think that the boy's father might have a word or two about that." Nana replies, "Yes, I fully agree. I trust that you will allow me to join you on this trip to Baltimore tomorrow." Alma replies, "Yes, you are all welcome to join us."  Ruby furrows her brows. "What are you talking about mother? Who is running off with Ben?"

Alma says, "You grandmother wishes to include both of her grandchildren on her further adventures. Now that I have a family together, hopefully with a new father, a real father, for the young man I was hoping we could all just stay put for a while."   Ruby says, "Of course she wishes to know us. You and father kept her from me all those years and she wouldn't want that to be for Ben either. But I certainly don't think she wishes to abduct him." Ruby pauses momentarily. "It would be nice for us all to spend some time together as a family, get to know each other."

Alma says, "I agree, it is long overdue."  Ruby replies, "Good. We should do that." She waves to the waiter, "I'm starving, let's order dinner."   After they order Ruby asks Nana, "Do you have to be back home soon? You mentioned James was traveling?"   Alma says, says, "Yes, he is down in Florida on a archeology dig at one of the earliest Spanish fortresses in North America. He wanted to do something totally unrelated to his political research in order to have those men give up on following him around. So no, I do not have to necessarily hurry back to Tarrytown."

Ruby says, "That sounds exciting! But I'm glad you didn't go with him or you wouldn't be here now.  What time do you want to leave tomorrow? I have a little errand to run, I thought I'd take Nanuet with me, but it won't take long."   Nanuet says, "Making plans for me are you? Is this errand a secret or can you share it's purpose. I suppose either way you can count on me being there for you Ms. Ruby."  She replies, "Just a little shop I want to visit before we go. No big deal." She gives Nanuet one of her patented mischievous glances.    

Alma says, "Will you errand take long? I plan to be on an 11:00 AM to Baltimore."   Ruby says, "No, I'll promise to be done and ready by then. I think we'll be going to bed early tonight."  Nanuet exclaims, "What's this? Ruby in bed early and planning on being somewhere before noon? I think you may actually be growing up!" Nanuet says with a silly grin before shoving in more food.  Ruby laughs. "I'll never grow up!" 

She says, "How about you meet me at 9:30 A.M. tomorrow morning Nanuet? That way George will have some time alone to take care of his business at home, let them know he won't be home just yet." Ruby laughs, "Or is that too early for you?"  Nanuet shakes his head. "I might need a nap by then! 9:30 it is, you can count on it."   Ruby places her hand over his. "I know, I can always count on you. And I'm very lucky for it."   She looks around the table. "Yes, I'm feeling very lucky lately. And loved. Which is all I ever really wanted." 

She blushes a little before changing the topic of conversation.  "You know Ben, I've had some adventures too. Some of them have been funny and some have been really scary but it's always worked out in the end." She goes on to entertain them all with stories of the Wild Wild West, cowboys and Indians style, with Nanuet adding some spice along the way. Ben is enthralled but Alma keeps the same curious to disgusted look on her face, although Ruby can tell she is trying to hide it. 

Dinner seems to fly by with all the stories being passed around. Ruby catches herself yawning again and hadn't realized just how tired she still was.  "I think that my sweetie and I should retire for the evening, I'm still very tired." Her hand finds its way to her neck and the bite marks that still remain there. She rubs her neck for a moment before realizing it and forcing her hand away. She had a sinking feeling that Colin Turner was never really going to leave her alone.  She says, "Anyway, will everyone else be turning in for the evening?"

Nana says, "Yes, it's been a long day and many of us didn't get a full night's rest last night." Alma says, "More like all of us unless you count attempting to sleep on a moving train."   "Alright then, good night everyone." Ruby gets up from the table and kisses the cheek of each person in turn. When she gets to her mother she pauses, but does it anyway. She takes George's hand and Nanuet accompanies them to the stairs. "I'll see you early tomorrow Nanuet. Don't be late!" she teases. 

George walks Ruby up to the room and they both head inside. Ruby starts to undress.   "I really am tired, I will sleep like a log." She takes a breath in, "Will you stay here with me tonight?"  George keeps his voice low so that Alma doesn't hear "Of course I will darling, let's just wait until you mother and brother are settled down in their rooms first."   Ruby nods. "Of course. Go wander the hallways or get a drink and come back when you can." Ruby gives him a kiss and continues to undress. She puts on the new nightgown George chose for her, surprisingly it was not too conservative. She climbs into bed and waits for George to return.

A half hour later George returns and lets her know how much he appreciates her both verbally and physically.   After their me time, Ruby lays in George's arms, cuddled close, her eyes heavy. She lifts her face to look at him, handsome and content, he was staring back at her.   Ruby says in a soft voice, "Baby, I want to get married in Promise City. I think it would be really special to have my friend marry us and I really want to have all my friends there. We can have that ceremony in Promise City then come back to the East to have the Roman ceremony here with whomever you want. You can make it as big as you'd like but I'd really like to have a ceremony in Promise City. Please say yes..." she says, giving him the biggest puppy dog eyes she can manage, Pleeeaassase..."

George strongly disagrees to a Promise City marriage, stating that the place where he was almost hung to death does not have pleasant memories for him and not how he wants to start out their new life together. He will also point out that a Rochester wedding would be far more convenient for family and friends. He suggests that they have an engagement party instead at the El Parador to celebrate the entanglement.

"Hopefully Dorita will want to give us an engagement party at the El Parador anyway..." Ruby puts on a dazzling smile as she climbs on top of George. "Georgie...," she kisses him lightly on the lips, "At least let's visit there and see if you feel differently about the place, I swear you are going to. I'm not saying we have our official fancy schmancy legal wedding there. I would just really like for Nanuet to perform a ceremony of his people with my friends there for us. Most of them won't be able to make it here and it's important to me." She kisses him again, even lighter, "Just don't say no, let's think about it, please?"

George replies, "Ruby, I am saying no. My mother is in poor health and would not be able to travel to Arizona. Alvina and Rosaire have been like a second set of parents to me, but I doubt that I could convince them and William to leave the affairs of the house for a few weeks, nor could I easily close down the factory for two weeks for my other managers to attend out west in a town where the populace tried to kill me! I don't even want to ever visit there again, yet alone celebrate what should be the most important day of my life there."

Ruby furrows her brows together and rolls off of George. She sits up in the bed, "Wait - why do you get to make the decision and say no to the most important day in OUR life because you want your family and friends there but I'm not suppose to want my friends, the people who have been my family, the people who I would not even be here without, there? That's not fair. Why do you get to make the decision without me?"  After she is finished speaking she looks at him for only a moment before she plops her head down on the pillow, her arms crossed over her chest.

George says, "Ruby, it isn't so much the friends but family. My mother has sacrificed herself for me her entire life and her presence this is something she would have always wanted, it would break her heart to miss it. I have no problem with your friend Nanuet performing the ceremony and will pay for as many of your friends as you would like to come East to attend."

Ruby's arms fall off her chest in a defeated way and she sighs as she rolls on her side to face George. "I don't want your mother to miss it either. Your mother was always kind to me and if after everything she still is happy for you to marry me then I wouldn't want to do anything to upset her. After all, she's giving me you, right?" She pauses, glancing at the ring on her finger sparkling in the moonlight, before speaking again. "I guess the other details don't matter."  He replies, "All that truly matters is that we are together." He pulls her close and a slow passionate kiss follows.

The next morning surprisingly Ruby is ready early as she said she would be. She takes Nanuet and they make their way over to “Cooke and Sons.” She leaves Nanuet outside and she enters to get the information she wants. She uses her charm, good looks, low neckline and her family name of West on the Cooke men, pretending to be looking for scribing services for her family here in Philadelphia. She could see the resemblance of Jake to his father and brothers and it made her miss her old lover but there was no time for that so she pushed him out of her mind for the time being. It was as easy as she thought it would be to get the information she wanted and she left the office with a smile. 

Next Ruby and Nanuet head over to the address she had lifted from the Cooke family office, their family residence. It took little effort for her to suddenly be standing face to face with Jake’s mother, telling her only that she was a friend of Jake’s. She spent the next half hour speaking to her about her son, what he was up to, all the good things he’d accomplished, the land he owned, the friends he’d made, how he stood up to the bad guys to protect them all. How they should all be very proud of him, even if he was different than how they hoped he’d be. She told Jake’s mother that he missed her and most especially his sister, and that Ruby was certain he would one day head out to California to search her out. 

Jake’s mother was crying and hugging Ruby as they tried to leave, thankful for the knowledge that her youngest son was alright. A couple of times Ruby got the impression his mother guessed there was much more to their relationship than Ruby was letting on but she wouldn’t admit to being anything but a friend. She kissed the woman’s cheek as she said goodbye and implored her to try to write to Jake when she could. 

Satisfied, she returns with Nanuet to the hotel. On the way back Ruby asks him if he would consider giving her and George the marriage blessing ceremony of his people some time in the future. Nanuet questions Ruby as to her real motivation behind leaving Jake and so quickly agreeing to marry George but she only smiles and answers that she loves him, telling Nanuet not to worry. He tells her if that is what she really wants he will do it, whether here on the East coast or back in Promise City.    Mina, Alma, Benjamin, George and Ruby bid farewell to Nanuet, who decides to take his time returning to Promise City to see the country, initially heading back to New York City to see John Harbrace. 

Mina, Alma, Benjamin, George and Ruby head off down to Baltimore to see Lucas Burnham, who despite Alma’s worries is overjoyed to have her and their son finally by his side. He is even glad to see Ruby and have her back in Alma’s life. Many plans are made for the future but none finalized, although it seems likely he will return to Rochester to live with Alma and continue his business there, especially now that William West would be gone. Ruby, George and Nana only stay a few days, leaving the new family time to get acquainted. Alma tells Ruby she will be home soon and would like to see her when she returns. Much to everyone’s surprise, she even tells Nana she wishes for her to be a part of Ben’s life.


----------



## Silver Moon

_The module and campaign winds down with the following series of Epilogue posts. _ 

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-six, “Reflections and Departures”, Thursday, June 22nd , 7:15 P.M. * 

Jake stands out back of the Lucky Lady saloon, leaning against Rotes liquor shed as he watches the reddish light in the west fade to darkness. He nurses a large glass of whiskey. Some fifty feet away a family of wild pigs scavenges through a pile of refuse. He is careful not to spook them not only because the little ones are amusing to watch but because Sonoma showed him why they are called Javelinas. Silver Jake Cook had enough scars, he did not care to add mother Javelina tusks marks to the list. He muses over the irony that is the pile of refuse, largely due to the two saloons of which he can claim some ownership. 

Only part of the young gambler from Philadelphia was paying attention to his surroundings. Most of his thoughts wandered over his conflicting and uncertain feelings about Promise City itself. He held the note from Ruby in his hand, the one that Katherine had given him. He did not need to read it again to be certain what it said, having already read it a number of times. 

I have spent a life time running but something happened here in Promise City. Instead of running from trouble, whether I had a hand in creating it or not, I stayed. Not only did I stay, I took a hand in dealing with the trouble. Hades, in some case I took the lead in dealing with the trouble. Had it been Ruby? Had it been because I made so many friends here? What was it? Perhaps it is better if I do not know why. The simple fact remains, Jacob Alistair Cooke, for the first time in your life you did not run. After that his thoughts become disjointed. 

He thinks about leaving, about selling out. He thinks about Red. He thinks about Mattie and Lin. He thinks about his closest friends in Promise City, those he has stood beside, and they stood beside him, in the direst of trouble. He even thinks about those others he considers friends and associates. Then his thoughts came around to his other old friend from Kansas City. 

Jake remembers hearing the story from his friend directly. Bradford Rhinehardt was born in 1850, not more than a few months after his family purchased their homestead and began scraping out a living from the earth. It was a tough first season for the Rhinehardt's, and if not for the charity of some neighbors, the Bradford's by name, the family may not have survived. In gratitude the Rhinehardt's named their fourth child and second son after them. 

Broad of shoulder and stout of waist, Bradford looks more like a middle aged farmer than a gambler. And he almost was if not for the for the war. He left his family's western New York State farm at fifteen ahead of some enthusiastic recruiters and never returned. Though not afraid of hard work, he did not much care for the dull existence of a farmer. Jake idly wondered how Bradford and Jeff Mills will fare together. 

When Red introduced Jake to Bradford, the son of German immigrants was already beginning to acquire grey in his thick dark hair, and his prominent side burns were more grey than black. Bradford had not yet received the scar on his left cheek that he would carry for life, but a month later Jake was there when it happened and managed to smash a full bottle of whiskey over his assailants head before he could cut him again. They were both penniless then, and joked later that Jake should have let him take another cut while he found an empty bottle. 

More thoughtful and quieter than either Jake or Red, Bradford was not without his own vices. He preferred an abundance of German food, was fond of beer and schnapps, and liked his women sturdy and slightly plump. His clothing tended to be plain with a predominance of grays and blacks, and though he was capable with a gun he rarely carried one, excepting the two dual barrel derringers that he kept hidden on his person. 

When Red and Jake fled the trouble in Kansas City they could have gone to Bradford for help. He would have taken them in or run with them to provide assistance. Neither did though, both deciding not to lay that burden on him. He had no doubts Bradford would have risked his life for his two friends. Jake had not seen or heard from Bradford Rhinehardt since then, until the tournament. He was surprised at how much he had missed the man. He was surprised at how comfortable it felt to have his oldest friends nearby. Jake was even more surprised when he starts to understand the Promise City and its inhabitants are beginning to feel like an old friend. 

"I have learned to take a stand", he says out loud as if talking to the Javelinas, "but I am no fool to think one should never run." Jake looks at the glass in his hand as if he had forgotten he was holding it. Glad to have it still, he drinks from it. "To stand or to run, that is truly a Shakespearian problem. A shame I stole Marybeth Bowen's essay and copied it, instead of learning something myself." He chuckles, "No regrets." 

Friday, June 23rd, 1882: 

The following morning Jake handles the last items of business before travel. He glances once more at the note which Kate had given him from Ruby. The note is written on fancy letterhead from The Latham Hotel, Philadelphia and reads: 


_Jake, 
Before you leave Promise City I want to finish any business we might have together that could be potentially messy in the future. Kate will be taking care of arrangements for me as I have decided to stay out of town a little while longer. _ 

_Kindly let Kate know how much money you need in exchange for your portion of my house and please try to see the lawyer and sign the house over to me before you leave. Also, I am willing to buy out your share of the Lucky Lady. You once told me it was only a place to store your gear and that you only bought it to make me happy. I am willing to relieve you of that burden. Whatever price you ask will be paid, just tell Kate what your needs are. She knows how to contact me. 

Ruby West _ 

His horse goes out to Katherine’s ranch while he is away. He gets his tiara from Gonzales and tells the old wizard to use the likeness of his friend the shop owner from New York in the belt buckle. When he bids farewell to Katherine he tells her Ruby can have the house for what he paid for it, or whatever she wants to pay. He states, “I have decided I am not ready to sell my portion of the Lucky Lady. I have too much invented in it to give it up right at this time.” 

Kate assures Jake the horse will be well looked after, and his fancy-worked saddle kept well-oiled. Which he probably didn't know had to be done anyway. "I'm glad you'll keep your part of the Lady," she told him. "It suits you. Nothing wrong with a wanderer having a place to hang is hat now and then. Drop me a line now and then, even if it's just a telegram." Jake gives Mitchell Berg attorney power to sell his half of the house. He has a last breakfast and coffee at the El Parador and says goodbye to them all there. Travel arrangements are made with Minerva and Nakomo. Jake is packed lightly and finally ready. 

Contrary to Nakomo’s misgivings Minerva became more animated as the time to depart drew near. She hummed softly as she packed her precious statues of Jupiter and the Goddess along with the twelve candles that represented the twelve powers of Olympus and the ornate silver bowl that she used when honoring Diana. 

She carefully folded her priestly garbs, smoothing imaginary wrinkles out of the white gown that she wore in the days of her innocence. The sight of the simple garment caused her mind wander to the man whom the gods chose to teach her the ways of love. A whisper of a sigh escaped her lips before she could block the emotions but, she thought, there was no point in lamenting what was lost. So placing the last of what she was taking with her in the small trunk, she shut it and him out of her mind and turned to more positive thoughts. 

She exited the bedroom and gave the cottage a final sweep to be sure that she had not left anything of importance behind. Looking out the back window she noticed Nakomo on his knees plucking weeds from the herb garden. His guard was down and a scowl sat upon his brow. 
Unlike her young charge, who looked as though he were praying for a reprieve from the governor’s office, the young priestess looked forward to the unknown road ahead of them. 

She had had enough of schedules and was more than ready to shed the mantle of responsibility that the gods had placed upon her shoulders since her arrival on the town’s doorstep. The gods had great things planned for them. After all, did they not tell her that she was favored? That Nakomo was special? Did not the goddess Minerva herself, refer to her as ‘daughter’ and promise her protection? Satisfied that the their belongings were packed and that the gods would not lead them astray she called to Nakomo. "It is time." And without a backward glance she picked up Luna’s cage, locked the door of the cheerful yellow cottage behind them and confidently stepped upon the unknown path. 

Jake, Minerva and Nakomo take the morning stage to Tombstone and board a west bound train mid-afternoon. They spend the night in Tucson, Jake securing hotel rooms in a good part of town for Nakomo and Minierva while he himself heads over to his own room at the Three Gods Meeting House. As fate would have it, he barely avoids a chance encounter with fugitive gambler Tony Lucky, who spots Jake as he enters the meeting Hall and sucessfully hides in a nearby alleyway. 

June 24th, 1882: 

The trio board the Southern Pacific rail service bound for Los Angeles. At Fort Yuma the train makes a brief stop for water and supplies. The trio disembarks to stretch their legs and see view California for the first time. Jake wanders off looking for an opportunity. Nakomo wants to follow him but Jake frowns and Minerva suggests strongly to Nakomo that he stay behind. 

What they see is a declining garrison town with its purpose no longer needed, a victim of the railroads. Jake emerges just in time to board the train. "Nothing here but soldiers illegally selling government supplies and native woman whoring themselves." Jake hands them some tickets, “But the station master is a poor card player, here is your passage from Los Angeles to San Francisco.” The end of the line takes them to Los Angeles with them arriving well into the night, to change trains the following day. 

June 25th to 30th, 1882: 

Jake had previously seen some of the city on his trip with Gonzales. Now he sees a city of about 15,000 where the railroad drove land speculation to a rate that even left Jake shaking his head. They enjoyed a night there, buying a bushel of oranges for their ride north. In the morning they board a north bound train, up the interior of California. 

Several days into the trip they make a supply stop in a small village. Jake did not even hear its name but felt the need to stretch his legs and look around. He left the train quickly, before Nakomo and Minerva could follow him. At least that is what he thought. Twenty minutes later Nakomo locates him in an alley dicing with some unsavory looking men that are obviously quite drunk. 

The boy says, "Uh, Hello Mr. Jake." All the men look up at Nakomo who is holding a small sack with a few of the oranges they purchased, and their faces are not friendly. Nakomo has not noticed the large pile of money in front of Jake, and those meager piles in front of the others. The boy does not mistake the look on their faces however. "Mr. Jake?" One of men says staring menacingly at Jake. "That your boy, Indian lover?" "Now hold on a moment - " Jake begins but the men are rising and reaching for guns and knives. 

One of the men, the one with a Remington strapped low on his hip says, "I say we string up the Indian for stealing our money and pistol whip his keeper to teach him a lesson." The man draws his gun which Jake notices is very worn and polished from use. Nakomo protests loudly, but he is drowned out by the assents and foul language. As the men move towards the two of them Jake stands quickly and yells, "Wait!" As they hesitate, he grabs the bag of oranges from the boy. 

"After you see this you will not want to kill us anymore." He urgently removes three oranges, discarding the last one, and begins to juggle. Fast and faster he goes, the arc getting taller and taller in just a breif amount of time. Then he launches the oranges high into the air, one, two and as the third orange leaves his right hand towards his left hand his Peacemaker flashes from its holster. His left hand never catches the last orange, instead it fans the hammer. There is one loud retort and the man with the Remington is thrown back to the ground with a large red mark in the center of his chest. 

Jake cocks the hammer and glances around at the others, "Anyone want to kill me right now?" Several heads shake no. "I thought not." He nods back to Nakomo to move along, reaches down and grabs much of his stack of money and backs out of the Alley. Once in the street, Nakomo begins, "Oh, Mr. Jake, I am sorr-" Jake interrupts him, "Run." Back on the train Jake tells Nakomo not to speak of the incident lest someone overhear them, and cause them more trouble, adding "It was not your fault." 

The balance of their journey was uneventful and they finally to make it to San Francisco. Jake has already given them his sisters address if they need to reach him or need some other assistance, sure that his sister and her husband would help any friends Jake recommended to them. As they say their goodbyes, Jake gives Minerva a thin envelope with thirty bills in it. "A donation in Hermes name. I only ask that you do his work with it. I like to think he prefers those willing to help themselves along, not those just waiting to be saved. It is not mine anymore, do with as you will." 

Minerva looks closer at the envelope and discovers they are one hundred dollar bills. She raises an eyebrow but does not otherwise comment. They part warmly, promising to find one another some day soon. “Minerva, those were ONE HUNDRED dollar bills in that envelope!” Nakomo exclaims after Jake is gone. “Si.” She says. “Your Mr. Jake must need to make amends.” Is all she tells him.


----------



## Queenie

Now that the adventure and campaign is winding down - I'd *love* to hear from any readers out there - comments or thoughts? It's been a pretty long road!


----------



## Silver Moon

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Now that the adventure and campaign is winding down - I'd *love* to hear from any readers out there - comments or thoughts? It's been a pretty long road!



_Quiet bunch out there - based upon the changes in post count we appear to have about 100 or so readers.  As Queenie suggested, I would love to hear from some of you regarding your thoughts about this module and campaign._


*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-seven, “Life in Rochester”, June 22nd until mid-July * 

Ruby’s trip home to Rochester is uneventful and Nana doesn’t stay, she continues straight on to New York, leaving George and Ruby finally alone again. Ruby is extremely glad to be back in a place she feels safe, although remembering that she invited Colin Turner in, and not wanting to take a chance, she asks George to start building the new house for them. Mr. Gonzales does as he said he would do and brings Lucky and Mischief to Ruby. He explains that Kate wished to come too but that Conrad talked her out of it, not wanting her to leave again so soon after just getting back. The puppies seem to cheer her considerably while she is still healing from her attack to have her companions by her side. They love having a big backyard and a forest and lake to run freely in too. 

George and his employees, William, Alvina and Rosaire along with George’s mother quietly celebrate George and Ruby’s engagement, although Rosie still seems apprehensive of Ruby. He seems to lighten up towards her a bit after she surprises them with tickets for all of them to attend the baseball game together. 

George also throws Ruby a small birthday party, “The first of many together,” he tells her. He presents her with beautiful hanging ruby heart earrings, to replace her “cheap silver ones.” Ruby seems very reluctant to give up her silver earrings but finally gives in after he also presents her with a matching ruby necklace, also in the shape of a heart. She puts them on and wears them mostly every day but keeps the old silver earrings tucked away safely. He also gives her a beautiful Scarlet Tanager in a large fancy golden cage, a fiery red songbird, which she lovingly and carefully cares for. 

The next week or so float by for the two lovers. To George, Ruby seems quite content, most of the time. Whenever she would catch him looking at her she would be smiling and happy. It was the times he looked at her that she didn’t know he was gazing upon her that worried him some. Her smile would fade, her eyes lose some twinkle and she would drift off into her thoughts. Any time he asked her what she was thinking she would always respond “you.” 

One night, in the middle of the night, Ruby crawled out of bed quietly and made her way out of the bedroom. George was awake and considered following her but instead figured she needed some space. He didn’t want to crowd her or make her feel like he was overbearing. He was lying in bed, alone with his thoughts, when he heard through the open window the back door open. He went to the window and peered out, watching Ruby in her thin nightgown float across the green grass. He took a seat in the chair that Ruby had moved to the window, it seemed she always wanted to be near the night. 

He watched her as she slide to the ground, sitting on her heels as she so often did. The moonlight danced upon her skin, glistening in the pale light. She turned her face to the sky, to the glittering stars that winked and twinkled against the deep dark night. George watched her smile grow as she gazed up, trance like, into the darkness. After a moment she closed her eyes yet the smile stayed fixed in place as George watched her drift into her private thoughts. He wanted to go to her, ask her to let him in, tell him what had made her so happy. In his heart though he was afraid to hear the truth, the answer which he guessed at but refused to acknowledge. Instead he stayed motionless, watching her from afar, hoping she would come to him as he always hoped she would. 

And she did. Not much time goes by before Ruby returns to their bed where George pretends to be asleep. She snuggles up to him tightly and he assures himself that all she needs is time, time to heal over whatever happened to her in the past and time to accept the loving, exciting and secure future they would have together. And that to have her, he was willing to do anything, give her anything she needed. Having her in his arms, in his life, made everything seem possible for him, and he wanted to return the favor to her, be by her side for whatever she needed or wanted. He drifts off to sleep with the thoughts of just how he would do that her when the time came. 

The next day, Ruby receives a letter from Kate, apologizing for missing the puppy delivery. The letter goes on to state that Jake has decided to relinquish his ownership of the house but wishes to retain his ownership of the Lucky Lady. Ruby is furious, stomping around the house in a huff. Finally she sits at George’s desk and begins scribbling furiously. Her anger and pain flows out of her as she writes. 



> Jake~
> I can’t believe that you won’t sell me the Lucky Lady, it’s not fair. It’s MY saloon, you never wanted it, you told me time and again. The Lucky Lady – named for me, remember?? Did you lie about not wanting it originally? Did you grow to love it perhaps? Or, as I suspect, you are just doing this to torment me? Honestly, I have already given up my whole life for you so you can be free, I have gone against my instincts, my heart and the will of a goddess, and you repay me by torturing me?
> 
> How am I supposed to work with you each day? How am I supposed to look at you and act like nothing ever happened between us? How can I sit back and watch you carouse, play cards, get drunk and go whoring, all right in front of me, like what we had was not real? How am I supposed to pretend I don’t love you? If you ever cared for me at all, you will sell your share of the Lucky Lady and let me go on with my life, in whatever way I can manage to do that without you.





The quill drops to desk as she rereads the note and when she is done reading, she crumples it into a tight ball her hand. Tears begin to fall and as she rubs her eyes, ink smears across her cheek. George hears her sobbing and this time he does not leave her alone, instead choosing to join her. He doesn’t ask what the telegram said or what is wrong; he just wraps her arms around her tightly and holds her as she cries. They stay like that for a long while, time passes and Ruby lets it all out, all her pent up emotions and tears, fears and worries. 

She finally looks up at George with red, swollen eyes, a pathetic, pained look on her face. He licks his thumb and gently rubs at the ink smear on her cheek, his own eyes kindly gazing at her in return. “Darling, would it help if we took a trip to Arizona?” Ruby pauses for minutes before finally nodding yes. “Alright, I’ll take care of it.” He hugs her again, hoping this would be what she needed. Perhaps they would have to face her old demons but at least they would do it together. 

He makes arrangements to be away for a couple of weeks. He leaves Al and Rosey in charge of the house and they set off to Tucson, enjoying the traveling along the way. Tucson is a very enjoyable stop. Ruby is reunited with Red, Richard and Jane, although initially Jane seems distant, Ruby guesses because of her engagement. Ruby and George stay in her new partners room at the Three Gods Meeting House. One of the first things they do is finalize the papers for Ruby’s part ownership in the Meeting House. 

While George is off making business arrangements for his new Arizona branch of the Eastman Company with Richard, Ruby spends time with Red and time with Jane, and by the end of the trip Jane seems back to her old self in regard to Ruby. Jane uses the salve Ruby received for her birthday and she is thrilled when all the old and new scars are removed. 

George and Ruby do spend their nights relaxing, in worship of Aphrodite, Hermes and Dionysus and Ruby is surprised by how much George takes to it with her. Ruby also, finally, returns to the stage to sing and dance. She is invigorated by it and vows not to let so much time go by without being up on stage and George seems even more enthralled with her than ever. After the short stay in Tucson they depart on the train to Tucson and then board the stagecoach to Promise City.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-eight “All is well in Promise City“, June 22nd until mid-July * 

During late June and early July of 1882 the major upheavals that the political parties had predicted should their rivals win the election failed to materialize and the Town Council seamlessly picked up where the Promise City Merchant’s Association and Promise City Vigilance Committee had previously managed with the two former groups being officially dissolved. 

At Mayor Emery Shaw’s suggestion a Sulfur Springs Valley Miners Association was formed as a counterpart to the Sulfur Springs Valley Cattleman’s Association, with Henry Pleasants being elected the mining group’s President while Forest Morand was elected as President of the Cattleman’s Group. Both Presidents were granted permission to sit in on the weekly Town Council meetings and participate in discussions although neither could cast a vote. This ensured that interests of the two primary economic interests were being heard. Discussions were then initated by Mayor Shaw with the railroad about construction of the rail line to connect Promise City with Tombstone. 

In the absence of Priestess Minerva Florencia her predecessor Reverend Anson Haggler was invited back to Promise City. His earlier removal had been initiated by the Vigilance Committee and Mrs. Rebecca King in particular but with those entities now being removed from the town’s hierarchy there was a minimum of criticism about his love for strong beverages and enjoyment of the game Faro. Revenent Haggler’s lifestyle has become somewhat more respectible in the eyes of his critics since he began courting a prospector’s daughter named Stella and cut back on his extracurricular activities. 

The month falls into a busy but pleasant routine for Kate. With the elections over and monsters vanquished, she is able to be in school everyday and actually begins to feel like a teacher. She continues to work with the town council on the best way to start a public school in town. Maneul Gonzales asks her to accompany him on his journey to deliver Ruby her puppies but Kate declines, stating the fact that Conrad would not want her to head off on another trip so soon. Her other reason for not going was reluctance to pass on Jake’s message about the Lucky Lady. After another two days Kate finally sits down and writes to Ruby. 

Before June is over she makes a visit to Mary Kelley. She had already given up her corset some time ago, and now she needed new dresses to accommodate her rapidly growing girth. Dorita teased her, saying she was either having more than one or had gotten her belly up earlier than she’d admitted to. Truth was she had always been such a tiny thing that even a little bit of extra weight showed, and the tell-tale shape developed sooner rather than later. 

With Mrs. Turner at the Lady now to play piano and help wait tables, Kate stops working there officially, but still steps in now and then to help out. With Jake and Minerva now gone away, and Ruby still gone the Lady is an oddly lonely place. But she had other friends there, and she and Conrad begin to have some dinners there instead of the El Parador so she can keep touch with them. 

In early July Reverend Haggler preformed several wedding ceremonies, namely Colonel Michael Seawell to Julia Barbeau, Darla Peacock to Michael George and Al Brower to Madge Duprey. Father Thomas Valdez officiated at one unanticipated wedding ceremony, that of the Yavapai elf elder Jadito to his mate of several centuries, Alajandra Jimenez. 

Several engagements were also announced including that of schoolteacher Meghan O’Hara to her late husband’s brother Shamus O’Hara, town cooper ‘Coyote’ Kay Kaufman to Fire Marshal Jeff Mills and halfling newspaper editor Hez Chumbley to his diminutive sweetheart Sydney Sue. 

The Governor supported Judge Isby’s ruling regarding the appeal of the hooded rider verdicts and the prisoners were summarily executed by hanging in Tombstone. Mrs. Watkins had an emotional breakdown over the death of the her son Kirby and Bill Watkins sold the Great Western Boarding House to bring her back east to be institutionalized. 

The boarding house was purchased by Colonel Michael Seawell and his young bride Julia to provide not only a spacious home and for themselves and the Colonel’s son Patrick but also for various other new employees of the Morand-Seawell Mining Company. The building’s name was changed to the Seawell Boarding House. Nellie Hudson, the widow of Baker and hooded rider Don Hudson sold the bakery to Stanley Barker who now spends half of his time baking his excellent cookies. 

An item discovered by the Seawells at the former Great Western was the hidden diary that had been kept by Kirby Watkins which supplied definitive evidence that Claude Buckley was murdered by Ashley King while Kirby Watkins had acted as his lookout and accomplice. The diary also confirmed the remainder of Grant Porter’s testimony regarding the hooded riders. Regarding young Mr. Porter, he had written back following his completion of basic training in the Navy that the life suited him well. 

The town itself became financially responsible for the Hoover Memorial School and with the sole exceptions of Elton Hubbard’s grandson Rory and banker Paul Stevens two children Jackie and Agatha the attendees of the former Moral Values School began attending the Hoover school. The school had enough students to split into two different teams for their own baseball games and also played every-other Saturday against the new school in the neighboring town of Dos Cabezas, that school run by their priest Father Silas Barnes. 

Now that things are quieter Kate also has the chance to pursue her other friendships, spending more time with Sandra Wainwright, as well as with Mollie Caudell and Meaghan O’Hara. Sandra is one of the few people Kate bothers to personally tell the truth of how her baby was conceived, knowing that Mollie and Meaghan as well as Beth Eaton will confirm it. She finally accepted that those circumstances could not really be kept secret, but didn’t go around proclaiming it herself. There were enough people who knew the truth that word would likely spread. She spends some energy worrying about whatever new priest or priestess would come to fill in for Minerva, and if they would become a thorn in her side. 

The fact that she would be going to England soon relieves some of that worry. In between her other activities Kate makes the arrangements for her extended absence. Since the first school term would be over that consists of making sure Ginnie has a place to stay. She had taken care of herself for a long time, but Kate doesn’t want her to have any worries, so arranges for her to stay at the El Parador with occasional nights with Meaghan’s brood. 

She arranges her schedule so three nights a week are for her lessons with Mr. Gonzales, two for ranch work, with the rest of the time flexible. Those weeknights she makes sure to be home by eight and spends the rest of the night with Ginnie. She also went with her teacher to Los Angeles to visit with Maggie Whipple. 

Weekend mornings while Conrad still slept she works at the ranch and gives him her afternoons, when he often rides out to see her there. They continue to grow closer, enjoying this time free from dangers. Kate begins to feel it is almost time to say “yes,” but also knows she wants to have the baby before marrying again.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-eighty-nine, “San Francisco”, Early-to-mid July 1882 * 

Jake's visit with the Maguire family in San Francisco is welcome, warm, and full of laughter. His sister, Virginia, alternated between laughing and crying for the whole first hour after his arrival. Jake got along fine with her husband, James, and as the week went on found him to be a dutiful and attentive husband and father. Later in the week he found him to be a shrewd lawyer as well. There was no doubt, however, that the center of Jake's attention was his niece, two year old Moira. 

At first she was shy of her Uncle Jake, a stranger that she had never met. Jake's antics quickly won her over. He doted over her each afternoon. He juggled for her, joked with her, gave her rides upon his back, did sleight of hand tricks and generally spoiled her. Nor did the spoiling stop there, Jake always loved to give presents and who better than his sister and family. He gave James and Virginia a belated wedding present, the gold box he had been wondering what to do with, and had filled it with one hundred ten dollar notes. They repeatedly tried not to accept such a generous gift, but Jake would not take it back. James received a fine bottle of Kentucky Bourbon, which the two of them managed to drink by the end of Jake's visit. 

After watching his sister, nearly nine months pregnant, waddle about the house cleaning and chasing after rambunctious Moira, Jake paid for six months of a house keeper. He helped his sister select a suitable one, using his experience in petty crime to identify and eliminate unsuitable candidates, but it turned out that Virginia was an excellent judge of character and did not really need his help. 

Perhaps the most surprising gift was that of a tiara for Moira, or Little Mo as Jake had nicknamed her. At first the parents laughed at their little princess strutting around in what was for her oversized costume jewelry. That lasted was until Virginia looked closely at the piece and discovered that the tiara and jewels were real. Again, they felt unable to accept it, and again Jake would not take it back. "She should always be treated like the princess she is," he stated firmly, "She should always know how her Uncle Jake feels about her. Do not take that away from me." He seemed lost in his own thoughts when she pranced about in the tiara. 

James did not question Jake over his gifts, but Virginia gently asked him where and how he got such things. In one of the few moments of utter seriousness of the week Jake responded, "I have given you nothing you should be ashamed to accept, nothing that did not come to me fairly." No more was said of the matter afterwards. Jake did not impose on them in their small rented house; he let a room nearby of his own. That worked particularly well for him as he slept the mornings away, spent the afternoons and dinner with the Maguires, tucked Little Mo into bed, and spent the nights exploring San Francisco. 

Although he enjoyed himself, he had business in mind. He watched, listened and learned all he could about the nightlife of San Francisco. He visited many establishments, gambled, talked, danced, sang, spun yarns, and drank. Only twice in his stay did he draw his knife and he never had to draw the Colt. He was roughed up pretty bad by three men in a bar fight, but made a friend of the man who came to his aid to even the odds. 

Jake seduced a beautiful woman, at least ten years his senior, when her arrogant and self important husband left her to go home after the theatre while he smoked cigars with his friends at a private bar. He had not planned it, but Jake was ever the opportunist. She needed attention and he needed a pleasant physical encounter with no strings attached. It was the first time Jake had been with a woman since his last relationship had ended. It was a sort of healing for him. 

Near the end of his stay, he selected a small saloon and made the owner an offer. It was one block from the waterfront, three blocks from a train station, and across the street from an assayer’s office. Jake's remodeling plans included making sure the saloon sounds, and sights of the female entertainment, were easily noticeable to those leaving the assayer. Jake had watched the place several nights in a row and was happy with the prospects, and knew what employees to keep and which ones to fire. 

His brother in law acted as his lawyer for the transaction, where Jake discovered that James was indeed a shrewd one. After the sale, Jake fired the bouncer and main bartender. Both had been cheating the owner, who sold to Jake because of poor profits. Jake quickly made the other bartender manager, hired the man who helped him in the fight as bouncer and made James Maguire his lawyer with power of attorney over matters regarding the saloon. Lastly Jake arranged for some female entertainment, and had the new sign painted. 

When the ten day visit was up, it was an emotional departure. He promised to visit again soon. Little Mo cried, and Jake nearly cried too but he vowed to her, "Think of me every night when you go to bed, for I will be thinking of you. Wish me luck, always wish me luck and I will be your good luck charm should you ever need one." It was too many words for such a small child, but it seemed to make them both feel better. His belongings packed, he made a slight detour to the train station that allowed him to see the new sign on the saloon in daylight hours. Jake's Silver Dollar.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-ninety “Ruby’s Return to Promise City”, Mid-July, 1882: * 

The day comes soon when Ruby West and George Eastman arrive in Promise City. That part of their journey don’t go quite as well as Ruby could have hoped for. George is not comfortable being there, even though is he welcomed warmly by everyone at the El Parador and all of Ruby’s friends. He is not welcomed, however, by his cousin, or actually the news of Ruby’s engagement to him is not welcomed by Helen. Extremely unhappy with the engagement, George spends time with her everyday trying to iron things out and Stanley tells George he will also work on convincing Helen how happy he is. 

Helen is not the only one unhappy with Ruby being engaged. Many sighs are released by the men of Promise City and even many of Ruby’s friends wonder how and why the engagement happened so fast, especially those who were not even aware that she wasn’t with Jake anymore. Ruby becomes frustrated at times, but George steadies her when she needs it. She is also quite peeved to find out that Jake is gone and that he took took Minerva with him on his trip. She is troubled in part by the Priestess now being in the company of Jake rather than Nanuet and ponders “It seems like no one around here knows what true love is….including me.” However, that thought only bothers her momentarily. 

She finalizes the details of ownership of her Promise City house, and is very proud that it is now all in her name. She arranges with Mitchel Berg to watch over it while she is away and leaves a note with him for Nanuet’s eventual return, allowing him to stay there in her absence and also giving instructions for him to plant a garden for her for. George helps her unpack all the crates she had delivered from her trip to New York City and more keep arriving each day. On the dresser in her bedroom she finds the box she had found in New York City and mistakenly sent to Jake. She keeps it hidden from George, with the intent of thinking over whether she should give it to him or not in the future. It was supposed to be magical after all and if George and Ruby were meant to be… She decides to wait in giving it to, wanting it to be special for him. 

She spends a lot of time in the Lucky Lady, discussing plans with Job and Henry and getting to know the new staff, Manager Darla Peacock, Assistant Manager Bradford Rhinehardt who is also a dealer, Michael George a new bartender, Job Kane's fiancé Bernice who is the new waitress/piano player and Hannah Milford who now helps Maria out in the kitchen. Ruby doesn’t bump Clarisse from her full time schedule, but instead she enjoys the other benefits of her saloon ownership, singing only when she feels the desire. She has Jeff set up her old bedroom as a room for nights she doesn’t want to sleep in the house alone but more importantly for her gowns and possessions for performing, a dressing room. It’s a little overwhelming for her, all the changes that have occurred in just a month-and-a-half. 

Ruby makes sure to congratulate Chester as the new Marshall and George and Ruby take him and Clarisse out to dinner one night to celebrate his new position. George and Ruby also spend a lot of time at the El Parador, where George feels most comfortable and accepted. George also spends a lot of time with Gonzales asking questions of him about the use of wizard magics. George was always curious, Ruby muses as her fiancé spent so much time learning new things. 

This leaves time for Ruby to spend with Kate, who she forces to take time to relax. Ruby helps her decorate the room that will be Liam’s nursery in her small house on the ranch and even spends some time with Sonoma, who she regretfully didn’t spend a lot of time with before she left Promise City. Ruby marvels at the job Sonoma has done with the ranch, all the animals and life there flourishing under her careful care. 

Right before she leaves Ruby makes a mystery stop to see Doctor Eaton. She only states that she hasn’t been feeling well and that she has “headaches” for anyone who asks. Some of her friends remember the last time she had headaches but no one seems to question her. 

Although things are not perfect, George seems more at ease with Promise City when they leave than when they arrived. Ruby hesitantly leaves with tears in her eyes, promising she will return soon. The trip seems to have done her very well and George is glad to have made the trip and soothed Ruby’s soul, although he does realize not seeing Jake has left Ruby with a feeling of unfinished business. Still, her heart seems much lighter and more carefree than when they arrived.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-ninety-one, “Kate’s Depature”, Mid-to-late-July, 1882 * 

As Kate prepared for the trip to England, she recieved one of her regular letters from her father. Miss Sullivan had begun her work with him, and he was finding her to be incredibly quick of mind, and willing to do everything she could and even some things she really could not. He also found her to be ambitious in the desire to help others. He found they would miss her when she went to have her second surgery. In her return letter, Kate mentioned her upcoming trip as a chaperone, and that she and Conrad would spend a bit of time in New York first. The day before they left she received a wire from her father, saying that the family would travel down to see her before she sails. 

Before they left town, Kate went to the Barker's and had Stanley take photos of her with Ginnie, and then a portait of her alone. She gave one of them to Conrad, along with a lock of her hair to remember her by while she was away. Kate was excited to get started the day in late July when they boarded the stage to Tombstone. Mr. Tomlinson assured her that there were other watchers in New York City, and he and Shannon stayed there as Kate and Conrad explored the City. 

They stayed at the Fifth Avenue Hotel again, over Kate's protests that a simpler place would suit their needs. They spent that first night visiting Edwin at the Player's Club, then in their own rooms at the Fifth Avenue Hotel. Explaining Kate's condition and the fact that his brother was not responsible took a good deal of that first night with Edwin Booth, but by the end of it he seemed to believe the truth. The next day the Seagram family checked into the Fifth Avenue Hotel as well. 

It was a bit odd to suddenly have the Seagrams and the Booths together. Almost as if it was a look into the future where Kate and Conrad had married and these two families were one. Mrs. Seagram was quite charmed by Edwin Booth and seemed to enjoy being in the center of a social whirl again. Kate spent a great deal of time with her brothers, especially Henry. She always told her Papa everything, but sometimes she needed a brother. She noticed Conrad spending a lot of time with her father, she imagined trying to gain his approval. 

All the company made it harder for Kate and Conrad to find time to spend alone. But thankfully Kate's family were on a different floor of the hotel, so they managed to always spend the end of the night quietly talking together. Some nights Conrad stayed late, following the instinct they'd had the first time they stayed here, others he would go back to his room earlier. They were always careful to keep their time together as unnoticed as possible while trying to prepare for the long separation to come. 

They spent a week in New York, and seemed to always be busy. If they were not spending the evening at the Player’s Club they were at a play, a concert, or the opera. They especially enjoyed the chance to see the newest play from Gilbert and Sullivan, "Patience." Her appearance at the play and other places in the city set the society columns buzzine, but the presence of her family there with her seemed to confuse them. Most society women hid themselves away once such a condition was obvious, but Kate refused to worry about them. Her father assured her that the family would deal with whatever rumors surfaced. 

It isn’t long after Ruby and Goerge had return to New York when Kate was arriving in New York City to leaving for England, so they the trip down to the City to see her off, arriving two days before Kate’s scheduled departure. Ruby and Kate spent much of the time making preliminary wedding plans for Ruby and shopping for the things needed to make it happen. They also sampled food from the best caterers and bakers in the city, managing to quell even Kate's now enormous appetite. 

Ruby spent time with Kate going over other wedding details and while the date wasn’t set yet Ruby seems more excited about it than ever and in some ways, in a rush to get it done. Ruby finally got a chance to spend some time with Kate's family, and between Ruby and her mother by the time she left New York Kate had another trunk of clothes to go along with the lovely things Mary Kelley had made her. 

Kate had never imagined so many people would be on the dock to see them off. Phillip was thrilled to see Shannon O'Hara again and spent most of that morning trying to get her good favor. Kate spent the morning being passed from hand to hand, each person saying a sweet goodbye with good wishes for the trip. The very last was Conrad and the look on his face nearly broke her heart. Everyone else seemed to draw a bit away, giving them the privacy to say goodbye. 

Despite the public place, Conrad kissed her tenderly and held her for a moment. Afterwards, he spoke a word to Kevin Tomlinson. What she could hear of it seemed to be along the lines of making sure she was safe and wiring him immediately is something should happen. 

By ten o'clock Kate was standing at the ship's railing with Kevin and Shannon, waving like mad to everyone still on the shore. Kate continued to watch even after the waving stopped. They all had someone to stay with, even Conrad had his brother there. Yet he had stepped forward a bit, almost as if he were considering if he could walk across the widening expanse of water to come with her. She waved one last time and watched until Henry joined him and must have convinced him it was time to leave. Once the group turned and went back down the dock, Kate turned her face to the bow and England.


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-ninety-two, “Little Birds”, Mid-to-late-July, 1882 * 

After Kate leaves for England George Eastman takes Ruby all over the city, out to fancy dinners, theater, the opera, the finest dressmakers, even Tiffany’s and spoils her rotten. She does try to see her father and while they go out to dinner together, things seem tense despite the fact that her father is thrilled that she is now engaged to George. Ruby doesn’t complain about the spoiling but by the end of the trip she suspiciously tells George she is tired, and just wants to spend quiet time alone at home with him, planning their wedding and their future life together with her learning how to be a good wife. He takes her home and that is exactly what they do as they start their new life together. 

One bright day soon thereafter Ruby is slouched in a big soft chair that resides next to a large open window, her feet propped up on the footstool. Her eyes are droopy and she slowly wraps a sandy curl around her finger, a curl belonging to the small boy cuddled in her lap, quietly resting against her bosom. Whether he (or she) liked it or not, Ruby had immediately fallen in love with him and taken to cuddling and snuggling with him whenever she could. She felt it was her duty to make sure her brother grew up knowing he was loved, in her mind the largest thing that had been missing from her own childhood. Even though her mother was trying, Ruby knew it was hard to break old habits, rigid rules set by a society that no one should live in. 

Ruby’s bird, its cage positioned right next to their chair in the sun, starts singing his song, cheerfully chirping away, and the little boy in her lap raises his face to look up at her. “Sister, where did you get the pretty bird from?” Ruby smiles and continues to lazily twirl his hair around her finger. “George gave it to me as a birthday gift. Isn’t he lovely?” Benjamin nods and stares off at the bird as he sings. 

Time passes before the boy speaks again. “Do you think he’s happy living in a cage like that Sister?” Ruby is quiet, mulling her answer. “Well sweetie, it’s not an easy question to answer. He’s probably very miserable, thinking that he has to live his life in that cage. But he doesn’t really know how good he has it.” The boy looks up at her, obviously confused. 

Ruby says, “You see, a little bird lives a certain kind of life. It’s easy to dream that the world outside of the cage, the one he isn’t experiencing, is better; more exciting than the one he’s living in. In his dreams it could be anything and everything he ever wanted his world to be. But perhaps if one day he were to escape out of his cage, he would find it a much bigger and more dangerous world than he could even imagine. It’s hard to be by yourself and it gets lonely being that way. He sees there is no one there to look after him anymore he has to do it all by himself. He also could find that there are much worse kind of dangers out there, scary things, treacherous places and perilous adventures to be had, things he never considered. Bigger enemies who put his life in danger, sort of like a big eagle who could easily prey on him.” 

She pauses before continuing, gazing upon the bright red bird. “And maybe he realizes that his little heart could be broken so easily that in the end being outside the cage isn’t as fun as he thought it would be. That inside the cage, at least he was safe. At least he was taken care of. And he decides he could be happy, maybe not with everything he ever wanted, not with the freedom of being out of the cage but with the knowledge that he would be safe and loved within that cage. And if he’s lucky he finds a way back inside.” Ben listens intently, taking in every word Ruby says. He pauses a moment before he replies with a soft, “Oh. You’re so smart Sister,” before lying his head back down. 

Ruby laughs. She knew he didn’t know what she was talking about. Heck, she didn’t know what she was talking about half the time. “I don’t know about smart. I’m just able to tell a story I suppose. Now, I thought it was nap time…” She leans her head back against the chair and closes her eyes. She soon feels the boy cuddle up to her again and a few moments go by before she cracks an eye open to see that he is soundly sleeping pressed up against her. She smiles softly and takes a final peek at her little bird before closing her eyes again. This golden eagle was glad she finally found her way back home. 

Just a few miles to the south the rays of sunlight are shining through the trees as two men exit Malachi Haynes General Store, situated in a rural area southwest of Rochester, New York. They make their way through the forest carrying a heavy metal bucket. "Mighty nice of you to be doing this Miguel," says the store’s proprietor. Manuel Gonzales replies, "My son-in-law left the decision to me, this seems to be appropriate now that her lake is back." Haynes says, "It'll be private too, she'll be the only fish in it and nobody else will know. The Sheriff and his buddies now fish over in Round Lake in hopes of catching her." 

They get to the side of the lake. Haynes looks over at his companion and comments "Do you want to say anything?" The wizard replies, "An old Elvish expression comes to mind….Drizzle, Drazzle, Druzzle, Drome, Time for this one to come home!" On the count of three they turn the bucket over. The largest wide-mouthed bass that either man had ever seen flows out with the water and into the lake. She quickly swims away and Haynes loudly proclaims "Goodbye Old Walter.” A barely audible comment exits the elf's mouth, and thinking of his ’little bird’ he states, "Keep that ring safe Walter, it may still be needed some day." 


_
Final epilogue to follow _


----------



## Silver Moon

*Chapter Two-hundred-ninety-three, “Life Goes On”, Late July, 1882*

Jake’s journey home was uneventful and he spends most of the next week just checking on the ongoing improvements to the refurbishing of the Palace Saloon.   Although not particularly troubled by his having missed the visit from George Eastman and the man’s fiancé, he does regret that he came back too late to get a chance to say goodbye to Katherine Kale.   

As the month of July progressed the number of married women who were in a family way became noticeable, those being Louisa Baines, Edith Berman, Anita Davis, Rosita Escobar, Darla Peacock George, Elvira Hooten, Asa Johnson, Mary Kelly, Hannah Milford, Carrie Nevers, Cornflower Peck, Barbara Reston, Melissa Smith, Maria Tolucca and Li Wong. 

Katherine Kale’s pregnancy had been noticed by many before she left for her trip, but she is but one of four unmarried women whose pregnancies became noticeable, the others being Silver Palace saloon girl Leslie Hutton, Ice House worker Liza Brown and Mayor Shaw’s daughter Ellen.  Due largely to the influence of both Reverend Haggler and Father Valdez none of these women were ostracized by citizens of the town.  James and Beth Eaton had private conversations with the parents of children at the school regarding the unusual circumstances of Mrs. Kale’s condition. Furniture maker Cole Rixton became close to Liza Brown and protective of her unborn child despite the child’s father being the late Derek Avery rather than himself. Ellen Miss Shaw's unwillingness to name the father of her child caused some embarrassment to Emery Shaw, who moved his daughter from the ranch and into town. 

The town population continued to grow due to the successes of the various mines and most of the businesses in the town started to prosper. The various saloons in town continued to do well. Drover’s Hotel and Restaurant began construction of two more floors to their establishment, financed in part by the Blake’s’ new business partners Al Brower and Pierre Jacquet. Jake’s Silver Palace began to enjoy successes under the new management structure that far surpassed that of when it had been owned by Evan Adair. 

The Yavapai elder Jadito became close friends with the Hopi centaur Qualtaqa and the two of them took on the role of liaison to the Apache, helping to negotiate terms to trade some basic items between the Indians and the various General Stores in town. They along with Mother Jimenez began training some of the younger people in town about the flora and fauna of the region including the Mayor’s niece Emily. 

Marshal Martin and his deputies are successful in helping to maintain the peace. Hamilton Fisk continued to keep his nose clean as far as the law could tell, enjoying his newfound mining wealth and buying up new properties in and near the town as they became available. The Cowboy Gang appeared to have become a relic of the past, as the town of Galeyville to the east became a ghost town with most of the rabble that had resided there having now moved on to other places. 

Newspaper accounts indicated that Wyatt Earp had married actress Josephine Marcus and the two were now residing the same Colorado town where Bat Masterson and Luke Short now served as the Town Marshal and Deputy Sheriff respectively. Earp dealt Faro at a Saloon co-owned by himself and gambler Brady Hawkes where Mrs. Earp was the primary performer. 

The day soon arrives when the stagecoach pulls to a halt in front of the Wells Fargo stop in Promise City, and Silver Jake Cook looks up and can see the face of a woman he recognizes peering out the small window.   

Mattie was not unattractive, but was often described as 'pretty enough'. The product of a German father and a Swedish mother, she was about 5'10", thin with an almost lanky look owing to her obvious Swedish background, but in combination with the square, solid German features turned what could have been exotic beauty into something more awkwardly plain. Mattie had long legs, arms and even fingers. Her hair color was an ordinary brown, which matched her ordinary brown eyes which seems just a matchstick too far apart. She did have an attractive smile full of even white teeth. 

That smile was probably what attracted Jake to her. She also had a wild and unpredictable streak, which was the likely reason Jake kept coming back. That and they both had a propensity for drinking tremendous amounts of liquor, which then fueled lust for each other in bed. Mattie also had a mean and selfish streak, which just as often drove Jake away. 

Despite spending most of her money on alcohol and occasional narcotics, Miss Reiter always had a provocative outfit or two that showed her long legs and offered a generous view of her limited bosom. When wearing her current favorite outfit, or when working the oldest profession in the world, she always wore distinctive makeup. Dark red lipstick, thick black eyeliner and lashes, and blush heavy on her cheeks drew attention to her face. Today her face was framed by a large flower covered hat to the top, a single large curl from her shoulder length brown hair that strategically escaped on each side of her head and on the bottom a deep brown ribbon worn as a choker around her neck. Dangling from the choker was a small cameo of a flower carved in ivory. 

Jake recognized the cameo and remembered the store where he stole it, not specifically for Mattie, but he had given it to her in a drunken moment of lust. Or maybe she had stolen it from him. It did not matter either way to Jake, he had no regrets. He also knew that it was no accident that she wore that today, much like she knew he would be thinking that.   She slowly looks around the town, turning her head in a wide arc before returning her gaze to Jake and asks, "Is this one of your elaborate jokes?" 

Jake's smile does not waiver a bit, nor does he rise to the bait. "Prosper McCoy, the manager of the Silver Palace," Jake says indicating to the man standing next to him, "May I introduce Miss Matilda Elisabeth Larsson Reiter." Jake nods his head ever so slightly as if in a bow, "And it is a pleasure to see you too, Mattie."  Just then a short, zaftig woman emerges from the stage. "Petit Jacques, il est merveilleux vous voir!" which Jake recognizes as the words “Little Jake, it is wonderful to see you!” 

Jake is startled out of his staring contest with Mattie, "Lin!" She plops off the stage and they hug. "Now this is a pleasant surprise, though here they call me Silver Jake.  Prosper, this is Madeline Latoile. Lin you and Mattie will be working for him at the Silver Palace." 

Madeline was a short French woman, or at least partly French, with pale skin, an curved Roman nose and an abundant figure. Having seen her both clothed and unclothed, Jake never understood how she squeezed her plump form into those tight dresses. He doubted her real name was Letoile, but Lin seemed to like having a fancy name. She told Jake it meant star in French. He lost count how many dozens of times she told him. 

Still he liked Lin, short for Madeline. Mattie and Maddie would have been far too confusing. Besides she detested being called Maddie, preferring Madeline or more formal Miss Letoile. She allowed him to call her Lin, and he pretended her French accent sounded real. Lin could be tough as nails when she needed to be, but unlike Mattie deep down in her heart she was as soft as her generous curves. 

Mattie cleared her throat. "Madeline will be working for me, and I will be working for you," she says looking straight at Jake.  "Ah, well, your are correct that Lin will be working for you if you are working for Mr. McCoy here. Otherwise get back on the stage," Jake says pleasantly without any menace.   Mattie leans over and kisses Jake on the cheek and leaving a noticeable pair of red lips there, "Whatever you say boss." She then turns to Prosper McCoy as if Jake is no longer present, "Can you have a boy gather our belongings? Good, now please show us where we can get a bath."  McCoy is slightly taken aback and gives them directions to Gilson’s Bathouse. 

Jake just shakes his head as they walk away.  Life goes on in Promise City.



This concludes the Story Hours of the Wild West campaign played as a Play-by-Post module from August 2004 until April 2007. Reader's comments are welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## Steve Jung

*applause* I love those epilogues. They bring back so many memories. Thanks Silver Moon. And thanks to all the other players, Queenie122, baradtgnome, orchid blossom, Dire Wolf, moon dancer, randomling, and kriskrafts.


----------



## baradtgnome

Chester Martin - you are quite welcome.  Where would the Wild West be without the selfless salt-o-the-earth sheriff?  It was an honor and pleasure to post with you.

SM - Kudos to you for doing the nearly impossible, and surely the improbable.  This was a singular event, due in large part to your tenacity and large heartedness.  Of course there is the creative streak....

Echoing Steve, thanks to all the players.  Thanks to all the players for putting up with my incredible Jakeness of being.  

To the readers - I hope you enjoyed the labor of love which was this pbp.  I encourage you to let Silvermoon know what you thought of his efforts.  I know he would appreciate it.  Come on, don't be afraid.  Most of us don't know your real names anyway!

If you are interested in having Jake attend your private party, college commencement, business gathering or gambling event contact his business manager, Barad the Gnome at Enworld.  His rates are unreasonable, but hey, he is Jake.


----------



## Silver Moon

Thanks Steve and Barad for your kind words.   This campaign was a lot of fun and I too appreciate the participation of the players.  

And once again, readers comments are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Silver Moon

I am currently running as a traditional table game using D&D rules for my high-school aged daughter and her friends that is a spin-off from the pervious wild west Play-by-Post campaign that ended a little over a year ago.  The module source is “Lost Conquistador Mine” which is a 1982 TSR Boot Hill module (BH2) by David Cook and Tom Moldvay.    

The Playing Characters include four of the teenage secondary characters from the previous Promise City campaign, specifically the characters Emily Banks, Ginnie Flaherty, Cathleen O’Hara and Colleen O’Hara.  They have been joined by several new teenage playing characters (with new players).   To assist with continuity from the prior campaign Baradtgnome graciously sat in on the first game session, and his character Silver Jake Cook has remained as NPC in the module (in the role of the reluctant chaperone).  

The module began in Promise City on November 22nd, 1882 and then quickly moved on to the module’s main setting, 75 miles to the east in the New Mexico Territory.   We have played three gaming sessions thus far and are now into early December 1882.   I recorded the games and will be transcribing a “Story Hour”.   

The initial two story posts of the Story Hour will each be a prelude detailing two-months of character time regarding what has transpired in Promise City during the four-month hiatus between the campaigns.


----------



## Steve Jung

That'll be cool to read the adventures of the next generation, as it were.


----------



## Queenie

Oh, make sure to post the thread here so we can find it!!


----------



## orchid blossom

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=227828


----------



## Queenie

orchid blossom said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=227828




Thanks Lori. Thought you'd be by and nice enough to do it 

I can't believe it's been a year already since we're done playing? Holy cow life goes fast! I'm thinking of all the things that have happened in the past year and it's kind of mind boggling. 

I still miss Ruby though.


----------



## Silver Moon

Thanks for the reminder, I have most of the next chapter transcribed, I'll get it finished up and posted some time this weekend.   

The four-module "Wild West" was a great and very fun campaign and I miss it too, but running a campaign of that magnitude isn't something that I have time for in my life at the moment.   I'll probaby wrap up Lost Conquistador Mine in one or two more table games this fall.


----------



## orchid blossom

Queenie122 said:


> Thanks Lori. Thought you'd be by and nice enough to do it




I live to serve.


----------



## Queenie

orchid blossom said:


> I live to serve.





I could say many, many things right now but I won't. Just thank you again! 

edit: what is up with these weird druggie looking smilies??


----------



## Silver Moon

Thread referenced elsewhere to am bumping for easier finding.


----------



## Silver Moon

This is the 4th and Final module in the four-module "Wild West" PBP Campaign.   Referenced in the current posted chapter of the follow-up "AGELESS" Campaign so bumped for easier finding.


----------



## Silver Moon

baradtgnome said:


> Thanks to all the players for putting up with my incredible Jakeness of being.
> 
> To the readers - I hope you enjoyed the labor of love which was this pbp.




It is with great sadness that I need to announce the passing of the player Baredtgnome, who played Silver Jake Cook.   He was very dear friend to me and one of the best individuals who I ever gamed with.   I got together with and his wife (who played Minerva) for dinner around a month ago at their lake house, around the 10th anniversary of this campaign's conclusion.   We both agreed that this campaign was the highlight of our gaming experiences.


----------

